# Official Puro Results/Spoilers Discussion Thread (BEWARE OF THE SPOILERS)



## Bubz

Ah man, Suwama took the pin, that sucks. Saying that, if they keep having Funaki beat people quickly and build him up as an absolute killer it'll make him having the belts so much better. When someone beats him or even lasts longer it'll be a big deal. Beating Akiyama and Suwama both in 5 minutes makes it seem almost impossible for most people to beat him since they're arguably the two toughest opponents he could face in AJ. Think it could be really good if they go with it.


----------



## seabs

_*I wish the possibility of watching Suwama/Funaki unspoiled now was possible without having to wait over a month to see it and that's being optimistic. First 5 minutes are that are gonna be off the chain. It's a shame Suwama is the first defence. A guy like Kea who can lose and not be hurt that much losing a title match in 5 would be perfect. If they do it to Suwama AGAIN then it stinks but it'd be cool to get the gimmick over. Hama's probably an even better guy to do it with actually if Funaki can work with the size.

Maybe he'll beat KEVIN NASH in under 5 minutes.*_


----------



## Bubz

LOL! Is Nash actually more than a one shot deal with All Japan?


----------



## seabs

*Nah but it'd be awesome if he did.*


----------



## Chismo

Suwama/Funaki for the TC will last more than 5 min, I'm sure, but Funaki will retain, the man is on the roll. He needs this big win. 

And it's a damn shame that YUJI lost to Sanada.  Hopefully it's a good match.


Btw, Finlay vs. Ray Mendoza Jr.(Villano V) booked as the main event at Korakuen on 9/20 for WNC.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

JoeRulz said:


> Btw, Finlay vs. Ray Mendoza Jr.(Villano V) booked as the main event at Korakuen on 9/20 for WNC.












Now if only it was a Mask vs Hair bout against Villano IV in Monterrey and I would truly LOSE MY SHIT.


----------



## seabs

*Shame WNC footage will probably never be released.*


----------



## Chismo

I'm gonna find that match, one way or another.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Seabs said:


> *Shame WNC footage will probably never be released.*


I got word that they stream some of their stuff on Ustream. I'm going to try to find some confirmation on that. Probably on the 20th.


And if it's true, I'll try to record it.


----------



## Chismo

> *NJPW “YUJI NAGATA 20TH ANNIVERSARY SHOW ~ BLUE JUSTICE IV”, 9/9/12 (Samurai! TV)
> Togane Arena
> 2,250 Fans – Super No Vacancy Full House*
> 
> 1. Wataru Inoue beat Hiromu Takahashi (9:24) with a German suplex hold.
> 2. Low Ki, Rocky Romero, Alex Koslov & Averno beat KUSHIDA, Alex Shelley, BUSHI & Mascara Dorada (10:53) when Ki used the Ki Krusher ’99 on BUSHI.
> 3. Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask & Captain New Japan beat YOSHI-HASHI, Jado & Gedo (11:52) when Captain used the Caribbean Death Grip on Gedo.
> 4. Hirooki Goto, Tetsuya Naito & Karl Anderson beat Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka & Tomohiro Ishii (12:52) when Anderson used the Gun Stun on Ishii.
> 5. Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer, Harry Smith & TAKA Michinoku Kaientai Dojo beat Togi Makabe, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Ryusuke Taguchi (14:07) when Smith used a Sharpshooter on Tenzan.
> 6. *Yuji Nagata 20th Anniversary Match*: Yuji Nagata, Jun Akiyama Pro Wrestling NOAH & Masaaki Mochizuki Dragon Gate beat Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada & Yujiro Takahashi (18:56) when Nagata used a backdrop hold on Takahashi.
> 
> * Yuji Nagata celebrated his 20th anniversary as a pro wrestler with a successful show in his home region of Togane. Nagata worked hard on promoting this event and the result was a packed house of 2,250 fans.
> 
> * The 2,250 fans saw a special main event where Nagata teamed with NOAH star and generation rival Jun Akiyama along with DRAGON GATE’s Masaaki Mochizuki in an “anti-aging” trio. They defeated CHAOS’ Nakamura, Okada & Yujiro with Nagata fittingly ending the match with his backdrop hold on Yujiro. New Japan trueborn and Nagata’s former Team JAPAN faction member Kazuyuki Fujita made a surprise appearance after the match to congratulate Nagata on his 20th anniversary. Nakanishi also appeared so the only Team JAPAN member missing was the enigmatic Kendo Kashin who hasn’t been seen in New Japan for a long time now. 90s star Hiroshi Hase also made an appearance.
> 
> * Special guest Akebono was forced to miss the show due to an injury that will keep him out for a while.


The poster is epic.


----------



## MF83

Fujita!!!!


----------



## Bubz

Yes, Okada didn't lose again! Has he lost a match since losing the belt?


----------



## Derek

Bubz said:


> Yes, Okada didn't lose again! Has he lost a match since losing the belt?


He was on the losing team, but he was not pinned. He did lose Naito, Nakamura, and Gotoh in the G1, but with the way the G1 is booked, those losses have little consequence, especially since he won it anyways.

Considering he is a former champ and current G1 winner, he's not eating a pinfall unless it sets up a future match.

Pretty typical of Japanese wrestling for the veterans and upper card guys to be on a losing team but not be pinned or submitted. Generally when looking at a tag match it is pretty safe to assume the younger/lower card guy will be the one to take the fall.


----------



## Chismo

*NJPW "NJPW 40th Anniversary DESTRUCTION" 9/23/2012 [Sun] 16:00 @ Kobe World Memorial Hall in Hyogo*

(1) Captain New Japan & Tama Tonga vs. Takashi Iizuka & Tomohiro Ishii
(2) KUSHIDA, Alex Shelley & BUSHI vs. Rocky Romero, Alex Koslov & Gedo
(3) Low Ki vs. Daisuke Sasaki [DDT]
(4) Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Yuji Nagata vs. Minoru Suzuki [Pancrase MISSION], Lance Archer & Harry Smith
(5) Togi Makabe vs. Kengo Mashimo [K-DOJO] :mark:
(6) Wataru Inoue & Hiromu Takahashi vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Katsuyori Shibata :mark:
(7) *IWGP Junior Heavy Championship Match*: [64th Champion] Kota Ibushi [DDT] vs. [Challenger] Ryusuke Taguchi
~ 2nd Defense.
(8) Hirooki Goto, Tetsuya Naito & "The Machine Gun" Karl Anderson vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada & Yujiro Takahashi
(9) *IWGP Heavyweight Championship Match*: [58th Champion] Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. [Challenger] Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH)
~ 3rd Defense.


----------



## seabs

*Am I the only one who isn't really excited for that card? Doesn't feel like Kobe PPV card. More like a big K.Hall show. Marufuji and Taguchi being the title challengers I guess turns me off more than the home audience though. Neat match to reintroduce Sakuraba/Shibata by having them destroy Inoue/Takahashi. Hiromu is gonna be the real deal one day btw. Hopefully they push him onto some bigger matches working as a rookie trying to hang with the big guys.*


----------



## Chismo

Not that excited, but the matches under 5 and 6 have my full attention. The Sakuraba/Shibata vs. New Japan feud sounds promising, and I've always been a huge Kengo Mashimo mark.


----------



## Kamikaze™

I am I the only one losing my mind over Smith tapping out Tenzan; that's a big deal in my eyes.


----------



## Derek

This card does nothing for me. Not a fan of Marufuji getting the title shot, or Marufuji in general. Smith makes Tenzan tap, but this leads to a 6-man rather than title shot? Shibata and Sakuraba destroy a young lion in their return. Makes sense in a booking standpoint to have them start near the bottom, but it doesn't hold my interest.

Gonna miss this show.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

I feel bad and good for Takahashi.

Good news, he's in a high profile match against a returning talent and a MMA legend!

Bad news, his tag partner is the G1 Bottom Bitch. They are going to get massacred quicker than Jun Akiyama on a really, really, bad night.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

As for the rest of the card, I'm excited.

I'm a Makabe and Mashimo fan, so that match is must see.

I like Shibata.

If Low Ki can get a good match out of Taguchi, then Kota definitely an.

And I'm still a Marufuji mark.

So I'm definitely watching.


----------



## Chismo

Kota/Taguchi had an awesome BOSJ Finals last year, so this match could deliver.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Kamikaze™ said:


> I am I the only one losing my mind over Smith tapping out Tenzan; that's a big deal in my eyes.


Not really if they follow up with a Smith push. As a Tenzan mark it sucks though


----------



## smitlick

ZERO1 "TENKA-ICHI JR. 2012", 17.09.2012 (Samurai! TV) 
Tokyo Korakuen Hall 

1. Takafumi Ito, Phil Boyd, Robby Heart, Jason New & Tim Edison besiegen Sicodélico Jr., Daichi Hashimoto, Yoshikazu Yokoyama, Craig Classic & Ho Ho Lung (8:01) nach einem Small Package Hold von Boyd gegen Lung. 
2. Tenka-Ichi Jr. - Semi Final: Ikuto Hidaka besiegt Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!! (8:23) mit dem Iwami Ginzan. 
3. Tenka-Ichi Jr. - Semi Final: Jonathan Grisham besiegt Tatsuhito Takaiwa (9:02) mit einem La Magistral. 
4. NWA International Lightweight Tag Team Title: Shawn Guinness & Frank David besiegen Takuya Sugawara & Mineo Fujita (c) (14:38) nach einem Phoenix Splash von Guinness gegen Fujita - Titelwechsel. 
5. Ryouji Sai, Kohei Sato & KAMIKAZE besiegen Shito Ueda, Jay Coffey & Maybach Beta (16:08) nach einer Moonsault Press von KAMIKAZE gegen Coffey. 
6. Special Tag Match: SP Thanks! Okinawa Pro & Kaijin Habu Otoko 4-EVER: Shinjiro Otani & Masato Tanaka besiegen Kaijin Habu Otoko & Menso~re Oyaji (24:24) nach dem Sliding D von Tanaka gegen Otoko. 
7. Tenka-Ichi Jr. - Final: Jonathan Grisham besiegt Ikuto Hidaka (24:12) mit einer Shooting Star Press.

Big upset by Gresham


----------



## Sunglasses

Even bigger that he didn't wish anything - because competing in japan is what he has ever wished for. :O


----------



## smitlick

NOAH "GREAT VOYAGE 2012 IN OSAKA VOL. 2 ~ JUN AKIYAMA SPECIAL 20TH ANNIVERSARY", 17.09.2012 (G+) 
Osaka Prefectural Gymnasium 
4,700 Fans 

1. Atsushi Aoki besiegt Gaston Mateo (4:41) mit einer Diving Body Press. 
2. Kotaro Suzuki besiegt Kaiser (4:16) nach einem Rolling Elbow Smash. 
3. Mohammed Yone & Ryuji Hijikata besiegen Ross von Erich & Marshall von Erich (7:19) nach einem Fisherman's Buster. 
4. Takashi Sugiura & Naomichi Marufuji besiegen Kensuke Sasaki & Kento Miyahara (14:21) nach einem Olympic Slam von Sugiura gegen Miyahara. 
5. NTV G+ Cup Jr. Heavyweight Tag League - Block B: Katsuhiko Nakajima & Satoshi Kajiwara [5] besiegen Paul London & Zack Sabre Jr. [2] (6:52) nach einem Twister von Nakajima gegen Sabre. 
6. NTV G+ Cup Jr. Heavyweight Tag League - Block B: Super Crazy & Ricky Marvin [5] besiegen Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayangi [0] (7:55) mit dem Crazy Driver von Crazy gegen Hirayanagi. 
7. NTV G+ Cup Jr. Heavyweight Tag League - Block A: Taiji Ishimori & Atsushi Kotoge [4] besiegen Eddie Edwards & Bobby Fish [4] (12:49) mit einem Front Cradle von Kotoge gegen Fish. 
8. Jun Akiyama 20th Anniversary Match: Jun Akiyama, Yuji Nagata & Go Shiozaki besiegen Minoru Suzuki, Yoshihiro Takayama & Maybach Taniguchi (20:25) mit dem Sterness Dust von Akiyama gegen Taniguchi. 
9. GHC Heavyweight Title: Takeshi Morishima (c) besiegt KENTA (26:16) nach einem Backdrop (5th defense). 

- NTV G+ Cup Jr. Heavyweight Tag League Standings 

Block A: 
1. Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki [4] 
-. Eddie Edwards & Bobby Fish [4] 
-. Taiji Ishimori & Atsushi Kotoge [4] 
4. Shiori Asahi & Hiro Tonai [2] 
-. Kaiser & Gaston Mateo [2] 

Block B: 
1. Super Crazy & Ricky Marvin [5] 
-. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Satoshi Kajiwara [5] 
3. Ikuto Hidaka & Daichi Hashimoto [4] 
4. Paul London & Zack Sabre Jr. [2] 
5. Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayangi [0]


----------



## Bubz

Matches 8 & 9 from the NOAH card could be good.


----------



## EmbassyForever

JoeRulz said:


> *NJPW "NJPW 40th Anniversary DESTRUCTION" 9/23/2012 [Sun] 16:00 @ Kobe World Memorial Hall in Hyogo*
> 
> (1) Captain New Japan & Tama Tonga vs. Takashi Iizuka & Tomohiro Ishii
> (2) KUSHIDA, Alex Shelley & BUSHI vs. Rocky Romero, Alex Koslov & Gedo
> (3) Low Ki vs. Daisuke Sasaki [DDT]
> (4) Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Yuji Nagata vs. Minoru Suzuki [Pancrase MISSION], Lance Archer & Harry Smith
> (5) Togi Makabe vs. Kengo Mashimo [K-DOJO] :mark:
> (6) Wataru Inoue & Hiromu Takahashi vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Katsuyori Shibata :mark:
> (7) *IWGP Junior Heavy Championship Match*: [64th Champion] Kota Ibushi [DDT] vs. [Challenger] Ryusuke Taguchi
> ~ 2nd Defense.
> (8) Hirooki Goto, Tetsuya Naito & "The Machine Gun" Karl Anderson vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada & Yujiro Takahashi
> (9) *IWGP Heavyweight Championship Match*: [58th Champion] Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. [Challenger] Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH)
> ~ 3rd Defense.


Great card, looking forward to the show.


----------



## Groovemachine

Woah, totally missed the memo on London and Zack Sabre Jr teaming! Could be very nice, assuming London's bringing his work boots.


----------



## Genking48

*DRAGON GATE - DANGEROUS GATE 2012 - 22 Sep 2012*
9/23/2012 Tokyo, Ota City General Gymnasium ~DANGEROUS GATE 2012~
1. Kenichiro Arai, Kotoka, Chihiro Tominaga, Jimmy Kanda{W} (5:15 Gekokujoh Elbow) K-ness, Super Shisa, Super Shenlong III{L}, Shachihoko BOY
2. Scramble Bunkhouse Whip Match: Gamma, Hollywood Stalker Ichikawa{W}, HUB (9:49 Ina Bauer German) Kzy, Mondai Ryu{L}, Cyber Kong
3. Open the Brave Gate: Dragon Kid (18:39 Ultra Hurricanrana) Masamune
*3rd defense for DK
4. Masato Yoshino{W}, Daichi Hashimoto (14:52 Sol Naciente Kai) Jimmy Susumu{L}, Jimmy Kagetora
5. Open the Triangle Gate contra Tanizaki Naoki: Akira Tozawa, BxB Hulk, Naoki Tanisaki{W} (16:50 Night Ride) Naoki Tanizaki{L}, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!
*2nd defense for MB & Naoki Tanizaki loses his name
6. Open the Twin Gate: Masaaki Mochizuki{W}, Don Fujii (24:25 Sankakugeri to the Face) YAMATO{L}, Shingo Takagi
*TakaYAMA fail in their 2nd defense, MochiFujii become the 23rd champion team
7. Open the Dream Gate: CIMA (23:58 Meteora) Naruki Doi
*7th defense for CIMA

Kanda was still in his foul mood from Korakuen. He stormed off instead of celebrating his win. Strangely, so did Kotoka. 

Kanda returned after the whip match, attacking Gamma on the ramp.

Tanizaki had Tanisaki pinned with the Implant, but the referee was pulled out at two. Tozawa hit him with a chair, and he never recovered.

Tanisaki said that the win proved once and for all who the true Naoki was. He taunted Tanizaki, who was naturally upset & crying. Tanizaki accepted the loss, and was fine with continuing on as Jimmy Tanizaki. However, the win gave Tanisaki the right to pick his new ring name. He wasn't going to let him off that easy. Tanizaki and his crying reminds him of a dolphin. Then, he thought of the sound a dolphin makes when it cries. It sounds like kyu kyu. Tanizaki is from Toyonaka. So therefore, the name he chose for him is....Mister Kyu Kyu Toyonaka Dolphin. Really.

Doi hit the Muscular Bomb in the late stages, but the accumulated damage from the match prevented him from covering. CIMA was able to recover and eventually win, once again preventing a generation shift.

Afterwards, CIMA thanked Doi for the good fight and went to shake his hand. MAD BLANKEY interrupted. Tanisaki went to give CIMA the Night Ride but it got blocked by Mochizuki. Tanisaki asked for a title match, but CIMA flatly refused it. No titles shots without first winning a CIMA Royale. Tanisaki insisted CIMA was ducking the man that has beaten CIMA, Fujii, Mochizuki, & Yoshino in the last few weeks. He wasn't going to let him out of fighting him. CIMA accepted a singles match for the next Korakuen. Tanisaki added his own rules to it, since the title would not be on the line. So, set for 10/12 in Korakuen is CIMA vs. Tanisaki in a Lumberjack match.

Gamma called out Kanda. He was taking him up on his request for a Jimmys vs. Veteran Army war in Korakuen. It will be Mochizuki, Fujii, & Gamma vs. Kanda, Saito, & Susumu.

CIMA closed out the show with his standard long speech. He praised all the competitors on the show, asked the Tokyo fans if they were pleased with the Dragon Gate return to Ota, and thanked all who attended.


----------



## antoniomare007

> *NJPW "DESTRUCTION '12", 9/23/12 (WPW/PPV)
> Kobe World Hall
> 8,000 Fans - Super No Vacancy*
> 
> 1. Takashi Iizuka & Tomohiro Ishii beat Captain New Japan & Tama Tonga (9:16) when Ishii used a brainbuster on Captain.
> 2. KUSHIDA, Alex Shelley & BUSHI beat Rocky Romero, Alex Koslov & Gedo (9:37) when Shelley used the I-94 on Koslov.
> 3. Low Ki beat Daisuke Sasaki (8:45) with a diving footstomp.
> 4. Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer & Harry Smith beat Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Yuji Nagata (12:02) when Suzuki used a Gotch-style piledriver on Nagata.
> 5. Togi Makabe beat Kengo Mashimo (9:02) with a King Kong kneedrop.
> 6. Kazushi Sakuraba & Katsuyori Shibata beat Wataru Inoue & Hiromu Takahashi (3:03) when Shibata used a PK on Takahashi.
> 7. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title: Kota Ibushi © beat Ryusuke Taguchi (17:06) with a Phoenix splash (2nd defense).
> 8. Hirooki Goto, Tetsuya Naito & Karl Anderson beat Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada & Yujiro Takahashi (15:08) when Goto used the Shouten Kai on Okada.
> 9. IWGP Heavyweight Title: Hiroshi Tanahashi © beat Naomichi Marufuji (23:35) with the High Fly Flow (3rd defense).


MiSu challenged Tana at 10/8 Sumo Hall Show. Nakanishi will make his return on that show too. And Low Ki is gonna get a rematch against Ibushi.

Goto vs Okada mini-feud so he has something to do until WK? 


Oh, and...SHIBATAAAAA! 

----



> *AJPW "40TH ANNIVERSARY YEAR FLASHING TOUR 2012", 23.09.2012 (GAORA TV)
> Yokohama Bunka Gymnasium
> 3,400 Fans*
> 
> 1. Masayuki Kono, Masanobu Fuchi & Yasafumi Nakanoue besiegen KENSO, Ryota Hama & Andy Wu (3:48) nach einem Inside CRadle von Fuchi gegen Wu.
> 2. SUSHI besiegt Aegyptus Aerial (4:46) mit dem Tekkamaki.
> 3. All Asia Tag Team Title Tournament - Semi Final: Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka besiegen NOSAWA Rongai & MAZADA (7:06) nach einem Ankle Hold von Kanemoto gegen NOSAWA.
> 4. All Asia Tag Team Title Tournament - Semi Final: Tomoaki Honma & Kazushi Miyamoto besiegen Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo (9:47) nach dem Kokeshi von Honma gegen Hayashi.
> 5. AJPW World Jr. Heavyweight Title: Hiroshi Yamato (c) besiegt Hikaru Sato (17:12) mit einem Cross-Arm Suplex Hold (2nd defense).
> 6. AJPW World Tag Team Title: Takao Omori & Manabu Soya (c) besiegen Joe Doering & Zodiac (13:16) nach einem Axe Bomber von Omori gegen Zodiac (3rd defense).
> 7. Special Tag Match: Keiji Muto & Kevin Nash besiegen Taiyo Kea & Seiya Sanada (~15:00) nach einer Jackknife Powerbomb von Nash gegen Sanada.
> 8. Triple Crown: Masakatsu Funaki (c) besiegt Suwama (27:11) mit einem Hybrid Blaster (1st defense).


Nash goes over, lol.

At least Suwama didn't job in 5 minutes.


----------



## seabs

> Tanisaki said that the win proved once and for all who the true Naoki was. He taunted Tanizaki, who was naturally upset & crying. Tanizaki accepted the loss, and was fine with continuing on as Jimmy Tanizaki. However, the win gave Tanisaki the right to pick his new ring name. He wasn't going to let him off that easy. Tanizaki and his crying reminds him of a dolphin. Then, he thought of the sound a dolphin makes when it cries. It sounds like kyu kyu. Tanizaki is from Toyonaka. So therefore, the name he chose for him is....Mister Kyu Kyu Toyonaka Dolphin. Really.


*Way too good. 

Ugh at Nash going over Sanada. Remember how hot Sanada was at the end of last year and then this year they've booked him like a joke. No real interest in MiSu/Tanahashi again this soon. Figured Goto went over Okada to set a title match up for him.

Ishimori/Kotoge won the NOAH Jr. Tag League but nobody cares.*


----------



## seabs

> NJPW "NJPW 40TH ANNIVERSARY ~ KING OF PRO-WRESTLING", 08.10.2012 (WPW)
> Tokyo Ryogoku Kokugikan
> 
> 1. Manabu Nakanishi Return Match: Yuji Nagata, Manabu Nakanishi & Strong Man vs. Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka & Tomohiro Ishii
> 2. IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title: Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov (c) vs. Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA
> 3. IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title: Kota Ibushi (c) vs. Low Ki
> 4. IWGP Tag Team Title: Satoshi Kojima & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr.
> 5. Tetsuya Naito vs. Yujiro Takahashi
> 6. Togi Makabe & Wataru Inoue vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Katsuyori Shibata
> 7. IWGP Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership in Tokyo Dome: Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Karl Anderson
> 8. IWGP Intercontinental Title: Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Hirooki Goto
> 9. IWGP Heavyweight Title: Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Minoru Suzuki


*Awesome card. Stoked that Strong Man is returning with Nakanishi. Hopefully Shibata/Sakuraba squash Inoue again even with Makabe there. I'll laugh if Okada loses. Isn't impossible. He can always win it back at the next PPV to spice things up.*


----------



## EmbassyForever

Awesome card, can't wait to Suzuki vs Tanahashi and Anderson vs Okade. The tag team match should be great too.


----------



## Derek

Seabs said:


> * I'll laugh if Okada loses. Isn't impossible. He can always win it back at the next PPV to spice things up.*


I see Anderson winning here. He'll get the pre-dome title shot that the champion never loses and at the same show they can have Okada get some momentum back before using his G1 shot at the Dome.

Overall I really like the card to that show. Looks solid from top to bottom.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Shibata?!?!?!?! So awesome!!!


----------



## seabs

> NOAH "GREAT VOYAGE 2012 IN YOKOHAMA VOL. 2", 08.10.2012
> Yokohama Bunka Gymnasium
> 
> 1. GHC Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title: Super Crazy & Ricky Marvin (c) vs. Taiji Ishimori & Atsushi Kotoge
> 2. NOAH vs. ZERO1 Special Tag Match: Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki vs. Ikuto Hidaka & Craig Classic
> 3. NOAH vs. ZERO1 Special Singles Match: Go Shiozaki vs. Ryuji Sai
> 4. NOAH vs. ZERO1 Special Singles Match: Mohammed Yone vs. Masato Tanaka
> 5. NOAH vs. ZERO1 Special Singles Match: Takashi Sugiura vs. Daichi Hashimoto
> 6. NOAH vs. ZERO1 Special Singles Match: Naomichi Marufuji vs. Kohei Sato
> 7. GHC Tag Team Title: Samoa Joe & Magnus (c) vs. KENTA & Maybach Taniguchi
> 8. GHC Heavyweight Title: Takeshi Morishima (c) vs. Jun Akiyama


*None of the NOAH/Z1 matches interest me. Boo at no Ohtani. Jr. Tag Title match should be fun if they don't go over 15 minutes and Joe/KENTA in the Tag could be fun too.*


----------



## Zatiel

That NJPW show looks awesome. So many ways it can deliver.

Meanwhile, on the NOAH show... well, it ought to be interesting to watch Daichi kick Sugiura.


----------



## Chismo

Sugiura beating the shit ouf of Daichi interests me.


----------



## antoniomare007




----------



## Bubz

NJPW card does look great. I definitely see Anderson getting the next title shot and obviously losing.


----------



## MF83

Match is for Okada's MITB style contract from winning the G1 that he's officially cashing in at WK 7, AKA the winner gets the Tokyo Dome main event. They've been feuding over it since the G1. I hope the G1 win turns into a Royal Rumble type stipulation as this from now on.


----------



## seabs

*It'd be cool if it does but it might need moving closer to the end of the year if that's the direction. Anything that makes the Dome show a bigger deal is a plus. 

Naito/Yujiro is probably to set up Tanahashi/Naito as the next title match assuming Naito is healthy enough. *


----------



## seabs

> NJPW/AJPW "NJPW & AJPW 40TH ANNIVERSARY ~ WE ARE PRO-WRESTLING LOVE IN TAIWAN", 27.10.2012
> Taiwan University Gymnasium
> 
> 1. All Japan Special Six Man Tag Match: Takao Omori, Manabu Soya & Hiroshi Yamato vs. Masakatsu Funaki, Masayuki Kono & Minoru Tanaka
> 2. New Japan vs. All Japan Singles Match: Tiger Mask vs. SUSHI
> 3. New Japan vs. All Japan Singles Match: Hiromu Takahashi vs. Seiya Sanada
> 4. New Japan vs. All Japan Tag Match: Satoshi Kojima & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. KENSO & Ryota Hama
> 5. New Japan vs. All Japan Singles Match: Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Kaz Hayashi
> 6. New Japan vs. All Japan Six Man Tag Match: Yuji Nagata, Wataru Inoue & Koji Kanemoto vs. Keiji Muto, Suwama & Shuji Kondo
> 
> 
> NJPW/AJPW "NJPW & AJPW 40TH ANNIVERSARY ~ WE ARE PRO-WRESTLING LOVE IN TAIWAN", 28.10.2012
> Taiwan University Gymnasium
> 
> 1. All Japan Special Six Man Tag Match: Suwama, Takao Omori & Manabu Soya vs. KENSO, Seiya Sanada & Ryota Hama
> 2. New Japan vs. All Japan Singles Match: Jushin Thunder Liger vs. SUSHI
> 3. New Japan vs. All Japan Singles Match: Koji Kanemoto vs. Minoru Tanaka
> 4. New Japan vs. All Japan Tag Match: Tiger Mask & Hiromu Takahashi vs. Shuji Kondo & Hiroshi Yamato
> 5. New Japan vs. All Japan Singles Match: Yuji Nagata vs Masayuki Kono
> 6. New Japan vs. All Japan Six Man Tag Match: Satoshi Kojima, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Wataru Inoue vs. Keiji Muto, Masakatsu Funaki & Kaz Hayashi


*Didn't expect anything noteworthy for the Taiwan shows thankfully.*


----------



## Bubz

Yeah, there's nothing that stands out from those cards at all.


----------



## Defrost

http://www.facebook.com/newjapaneng

That is New Japan's english facebook page. On it they announced the October 8th Sumo Hall show will be available worldwide on iPPV


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Man, I am so hyped for these upcoming NJPW shows.

I'l even pay for that IPPV, even if it's IMO a lot. They just better keep the stream working, unlike a certain US promotion.


----------



## Bubz

Hey, don't diminish this thread with the mention of that promotion .


----------



## antoniomare007

It happened...



> *DDT "WHO'S GONNA TOP? 2012 ~ DDT48 GENERAL ELECTION 2012 FINAL ELECTION", 30.09.2012 (Samurai! TV)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall*
> 1,544 Fans - Super No Vacancy
> 
> 0. Battle Royal: Akito besiegt Batten Tamgawa mit einem Cross Kneelock (4:30). Reihenfolge des Ausscheidens: DJ Nira (0:10), Gorgeous Matsuno (0:12), Tetsuya Endo (1:01), Rion Mizuki (2:23), Hiroshi Fukuda (4:13) & Batten Tamgawa (4:30).
> 0. Boxing Rules: Michael Nakazawa vs. Gota Ihashi ended - Time Limit Draw (R3 2:00).
> 1. Antonio Honda, Daisuke Sasaki & Hoshitango besiegen Masa Takanashi, Yuji Hino & Toru Owashi (7:56) nach dem Midnight Buenos Aires von Hoshitango gegen Takanashi.
> 2. Yukio Sakaguchi & Yoshiaki Yago besiegen Hikaru Sato & Hiro Tsumaki (9:26) durch Referee Stop (Sakaguchi besiegte Tsumaki mit einem Doujime Sleeper Hold).
> 3. Danshoku Dino vs. Makoto Oishi - No Contest (8:09).
> 4. Poison Sawada JULIE Retirement Road: Sanshiro Takagi & MIKAMI besiegen Poison Sawada JULIE & Snake Ianto (9:41) nach einem Swan Dive Schoolboy von MIKAMI gegen Sawada.
> 5. Kenny Omega besiegt Konosuke Takeshita (16:12) mit dem Croyt's Wrath.
> 6. HARASHIMA, KUDO & Yasu Urano besiegen Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Takao Soma (12:55) nach einem Jackknife Hold von Urano gegen Ishii.
> 7. KO-D Openweight Title: El Generico besiegt Kota Ibushi (c) (23:33) mit dem Brainbustaaaaahhhhh!!!!! - Titelwechsel.












It that match ain't a MOTYC I would be shocked. Korakuen probably exploded at some point


----------



## Chismo

Fuck yeah, Generico continues to rule the fucking world. YEAAAAHHH!


----------



## EmbassyForever

Holly shit the iPPV is going to be amazing.

BTW what about Prince Devitt? i know he's in Mexico but when he'll return? 

Another question - anyone saw Benjamin vs Tanahashi? Shelty said it was his best match since the one with HBK.


----------



## seabs

*Shocked Generico took the title but yay! Shame Ibushi didn't get much of a run. Hopefully the crowd are hotter for Generico then they were in their first match this year.

Yoshino's the next Dream Gate challenger for CIMA. Kondo won GHC Jr. title. *


> 1. MEN's Teioh, Tsutomu Oosugi & Hercules Senga besiegen Onryo, Makoto Oishi DDT & SUSUMU (9:42) nach dem Miracle Ecstasy von Teioh gegen SUSUMU.
> 2. Takashi Sasaki, "Black Angel" Jaki Numazawa & Drake Younger CZW (USA) besiegen Yuko Miyamoto, Brahman Shu & Brahman Kei (10:14) nach dem Drake's Landing von Younger gegen Kei.
> 3. Big Japan Tag League - Block A: Osamu Nishimura & Shinya Ishikawa [2] besiegen Jun Ogawauchi & Amigo Suzuki [0] (5:24) nach einem Ground Abdominal Stretch von Nishimura gegen Ogawauchi.
> 4. Big Japan Tag League - Block B, 200 Fluorescent Lighttubes Death Match: Shadow WX & Shuji Ishikawa Union Pro [2] besiegen Ryuji Ito & Takumi Tsukamoto [0] (13:38) nach einem Vertical Drop Brainbuster von WX gegen Tsukamoto.
> 5. Big Japan Tag League - Block A: Daichi Hashimoto ZERO1 & Kazuki Hashimoto [2] besiegen Yuji Okabayashi & Shinobu [0] (11:24) nach einem Kibatsu von Kazuki gegen Shinobu.
> 6. Big Japan vs. All Japan: Daisuke Sekimoto & Yoshihito Sasaki besiegen Ryota Hama AJPW & Yasufumi Nakanoue AJPW (10:43) nach einer Lariat von Sasaki gegen Nakanoue.
> 7. BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title: Abdullah Kobayashi (c) besiegt Isami Kodaka Union Pro (14:36) mit dem Diving Bakachinga Elbow Drop von einer Leiter (5th defense).


*Disappointing crowd number. Obligatory loss for the champs on Day 1 too.*


----------



## antoniomare007

11 minutes :mark:

must watch!


----------



## Chismo

Can't wait to see Abby destroying poor Kodaka.


----------



## Chismo

*AJPW "40TH ANNIVERSARY TOUR 2012", 07.10.2012 (GAORA TV)
Tokyo Korakuen Hall
1,600 Fans
*
1. *GAORA TV Title Tournament - Semi Final*: Yasufumi Nakanoue besiegt Kazushi Miyamoto (7:10) mit einem Horizontal Cradle.
2. *GAORA TV Title Tournament - Semi Final*: Seiya Sanada besiegt Tomoaki Honma (12:30) mit dem This Is It.
3. Aegyptus Aerial & Aegyptus Aerial Large besiegen SUSHI & Andy Wu (6:48) nach einem High-Angle Reverse Cradle von Aerial gegen SUSHI.
4. Suwama, Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo besiegen Joe Doering, NOSAWA Rongai & MAZADA (5:40) nach der King Kong Lariat von Kondo gegen NOSAWA.
5. Special Tag Match: Keiji Mutoh & Scott Norton besiegen Taiyo Kea & Masanobu Fuchi (10:54) nach einer Lariat von Norton gegen Fuchi.
6. *AJPW World Jr. Heavyweight Title*: Hiroshi Yamato (c) besiegt Kenny Omega (17:54) mit einem Cross-Arm Suplex Hold (3rd defense).
7. Triple Crown Skirmish: Masakatsu Funaki, Masayuki Kono, Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka besiegen Takao Omori, Manabu Soya, KENSO & Ryota Hama (8:50) nach einem Giant Kneedrop von Kono gegen Soya.
8. *GAORA TV Title Tournament - Final*: Seiya Sanada besiegt Yasufumi Nakanoue (11:54) mit dem This Is It - Titelwechsel.


----------



## Bubz

So Sanada is TV champion all of a sudden now after being terribly booked for ages? wtf!


----------



## Chismo

NJPW "NJPW 40TH ANNIVERSARY ~ KING OF PRO-WRESTLING", 08.10.2012 (WPW/iPPV)
Tokyo Ryogoku Kokugikan

1. Manabu Nakanishi Return Match: Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka & Tomohiro Ishii besiegen Yuji Nagata, Manabu Nakanishi & Strong Man (11:29) mit dem Uragasumi von Yano gegen Nakanishi.
2. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title: Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov (c) beiegen Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA (14:55) mit einem Cradle von Romero gegen KUSHIDA (2nd defense).
3. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title: Low Ki besiegt Kota Ibushi (c) (17:05) nach einem Avalanche-Style Ki Krusher '99 - Titelwechsel.
4. IWGP Tag Team Title: Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. besiegen Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima (c) (12:47) als Smith Kojima nach der Killer Bomb pinnte - Titelwechsel.
5. Yujiro Takahashi besiegt Tetsuya Naito (5:41) via Referee Stop (Figure-Four Leglock).
6. Kazushi Sakuraba & Katsuyori Shibata besiegen Togi Makabe & Wataru Inoue nach einem PK von Shibata gegen Inoue.
7. Tokyo Dome IWGP Heavyweight Title Contendership: Kazuchika Okada besiegt Karl Anderson (16:26) nach dem Rainmaker.
8. IWGP Intercontinental Title: Shinsuke Nakamura (c) besiegt Hirooki Goto (15:12) nach dem Boma Ye (2nd defense).
9. IWGP Heavyweight Title: Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) besiegt Minoru Suzuki (29:22) mit dem High Fly Flow (4th defense).

Edit:


> * New Japan presented it’s big October show at Sumo Hall today and for the first time ever us foreign fans were able to see it live courtesy of internet PPV (still available on video-on-demand until 10/11 16:59 JST). Based on the stats around 550 foreign fans bought the PPV, which at $25 a pop means $13,750 (minus USTREAM’s cut) of previously unobtainable revenue for New Japan, before any VOD orders. Over 50,000 people bought the Japanese iPPV version despite the show also airing on regular TV PPV in Japan. 9,000 fans turned up which is up from 6,500 this time last year, so a good crowd even if not a complete sell out. I can post some personal thoughts on the matches unlike ever in the past. Firstly, this was an absolutely incredible show that I highly recommend everyone see. With many good to great matches and lasting 4 hours, it is well worth the US$25 and finally gives us the chance to support New Japan without having to resort to bootleg footage. I would say this was the best top to bottom New Japan show of the year and there have been some strong shows so that is heavy praise. If you’ve fallen out of love with or just gotten bored of pro wrestling I would say give this show a try as it may remind you of how great it can be.


----------



## Chismo

> It has been announced that All Japan's reigning Triple Crown Champion Masakatsu Funaki will be taking on Volk Han for the RINGS / THE OUTSIDER joint show on December 16.
> 
> This event is being headlined as Volk Han's retirement match, and it will be a dream match between the two, as they never had the opportunity to face in the Japanese MMA boom of the 1990's. A fight that has been mentioned as 22 years in the making.
> 
> RINGS/THE OUTSIDER "Volk Han Retirement Commemorative Performance", 12/6/2012 [Sun] 15:00 @ Yokohama Cultural Gymnasium in Kanagawa
> 
> Volk Han Retirement 15 Min. Match: Volk Han vs. Masakatsu Funaki
> 
> [Pictued: All Japan President Masayuki Uchia, Masakatsu Funaki and RINGS Representative Akira Maeda]


:mark:


----------



## seabs

> NJPW "SUPER JR. TAG TOURNAMENT 1ST", 21.10.2012 (Asahi Newstar)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 
> 1. Manabu Nakanishi & Captain New Japan vs. Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano
> 2. Togi Makabe & Wataru Inoue vs. Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI
> 3. Super Jr. Tag Tournament - Round 1: Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA vs. Jado & Gedo
> 4. Super Jr. Tag Tournament - Round 1: BUSHI & ***** Casas vs. TAKA Michinoku & Taichi
> 5. Super Jr. Tag Tournament - Round 1: Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero
> 6. Super Jr. Tag Tournament - Round 1: Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Low Ki & Brian Kendrick
> 7. Satoshi Kojima, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Yuji Nagata vs. Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr.
> 
> 
> NJPW "SUPER JR. TAG TOURNAMENT SEMI FINAL & FINAL", 02.11.2012 (Asahi Newstar)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 
> 1. Super Jr. Tag Tournament - Semi Final:
> 2. Super Jr. Tag Tournament - Semi Final:
> 3. Super Jr. Tag Tournament - Final:
> 
> 
> 
> NJPW "40TH ANNIVERSARY POWER STRUGGLE", 11.11.2012 (WPW)
> Osaka BODYMAKER COLOSSEUM
> 
> 1. Special Tag Match: Togi Makabe & Wataru Inoue vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Katsuyori Shibata
> 2. IWGP Tag Team Title: Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. (c) vs. Satoshi Kojima & Hiroyoshi Tenzan
> 3. Tokyo Dome IWGP Heavyweight Title Contendership: Kazuchika Okada vs. Hirooki Goto
> 4. IWGP Intercontinental Title: Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Karl Anderson
> 5. IWGP Heavyweight Title: Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Yujiro Takahashi


*Jr. Tag Tournament looks surprisingly great. Guessing Semis will be Shelley/KUSHIDA, BUSHI/Casas, Romero/Koslov, Devitt/Taguchi. Meh at Yujiro getting a title shot. I literally have negative interest in him. 

Sanada's first title defense is vs Nakanoue. Yes that's the same guy that he beat to win the title. Dude just won 2 back to back matches and reached the final so gotta re-establish him as a jobber I guess. Nagata's in NOAH's Global League with the usual irrelevant NOAH guys. Morishima's next title match is vs Sato. Morishima beat Akiyama for those who still somehow care. Joe and magnus dropped the tag belts to KENTA/MAYBACH.*


----------



## EmbassyForever

The 11.11.2012 card looks very good. Goto vs Okada should be awesome, Nakamura vs Anderson sounds great, enjoyed their match at May. I hope the main event will be as good as i think it would. 

Jr. Tag Tournament is good too, semis IMO are going to be KUSHIDA/Shelley, Romero/Koslov, Devitt/Taguchi and Michinoku/Taichi. Hopefully the finals will be Apollo 55 vs Shelley and KUSHIDA :mark:


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

BTW, I got word that the 11/11 show will also be on IPPV.


----------



## antoniomare007

makes sense since the last show was a huge success and the first one did pretty damn good considering the circumstances.


----------



## Chismo

I think Tana and Yujiro will pleasantly surprise us all. Yujiro is a guy with huge potential.

Also, Sato needs to win the GHC Hewiki.


----------



## EmbassyForever

> It appears that New Japan is going to make all of their PPV shows into worldwide iPPVs after the success of Monday's show.
> 
> New Japan Chairman of he Board Takaaki Kidani today on twitter said that the 11/11 show from the Bodymaker Colisseum in Osaka will be on worldwide iPPV. That date will be a middle of the night Sunday morning.
> 
> The show features Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yujiro Takahashi for the IWGP heavyweight title, Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Karl Anderson for the IC title and Kazuchika Okada vs. Hirooki Goto with the Jan. 4 Tokyo Dome title shot at stake.


From F4W


----------



## Bubz

That's pretty great news since New Japan's PPV's seem to always deliver quality.

Hope Okada goes undefeated until WK now , is that too much to ask.


----------



## bigbuxxx

JoeRulz said:


> I think Tana and Yujiro will pleasantly surprise us all. Yujiro is a guy with huge potential.


Really looking forward to this match. I mentioned in the other thread around a year ago that he was somebody to watch. Hopefully he makes the most of this and puts in a good performance and can then target and win the IC title.


----------



## Sunglasses

Funaki won again in about six minutes for the triple crown championship..


----------



## antoniomare007

Naito will miss close to 8 months recovering from his knee injury


----------



## Chismo

GENIUS! 











Fresh results:


> *
> Dragon Gate "THE GATE OF DESTINY 2012", 21.10.2012 (PPV)
> Osaka BODYMAKER COLOSSEUM (Osaka Prefectural Gymnasium)
> 6,800 Fans - Super No Vacancy*
> 
> 1. Super Shisa, Shachihoko BOY & AR Fox besiegen Jimmy Kagetora, Kotoka & Super Shenlong III (7:04) nach dem Lo Mein Pain von Fox gegen Kotoka.
> 2. *Open the Owarai Gate Title*: Kenichiro Arai (c) besiegt "Hollywood" Stalker Ichikawa (6:19) nach einer Referee Yagi Attack -> Crucifix Hold (1st defense).
> 3. Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!! & Mr. Kyukyu Toyonaka Dolphin besiegen Cyber Kong, Kzy & Mondai Ryu (9:14) nach dem Implant von Dolphin gegen Kong.
> 4. *Open the Brave Gate Title*: Dragon Kid (c) besiegt Eita (15:23) mit einer Ultra Huracanrana (4th defense).
> 5. *Open the Triangle Gate Title*: Magnitude Kishiwada, Gamma & HUB besiegen Akira Tozawa, BxB Hulk & Fake Naoki Tanizaki (c) (14:23) nach einem Gammasuke Clutch von Gamma gegen Tanizaki - Titelwechsel.
> 6. *Dragon Gate USA Presents International Tag Match*: Shingo Takagi & YAMATO besiegen Naruki Doi & Johnny Gargano (23:15) nach dem Last Falconry von Takagi gegen Doi.
> 7. *Open the Twin Gate Unified Tag Title*: Masaaki Mochizuki & Don Fujii (c) besiegen Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kanda (20:39) nach dem Sankakugeri von Mochizuki gegen Kanda (1st defense).
> 8. *Open the Dream Gate Title*: CIMA (c) besiegt Masato Yoshino (27:02) mit dem Meteora (8th defense).


Sheeeeeit, this looks fucking STACKED! The shit under 5-8 sounds unreal.



> *
> AJPW "40TH ANNIVERSARY TOUR 2012", 21.10.2012 (GAORA TV)
> Nagoya International Conference Hall
> 2,500 Fans - Super No Vacancy*
> 
> 1. Hiroshi Yamato & Shuji Kondo besiegen Kaz Hayashi & MAZADA (6:32) nach einem Cross-Arm Suplex Hold von Yamato gegen MAZADA.
> 2. SUSHI & BIG SUSHI besiegen Aegyptus Aerial & Aegyptus Aerial Large (6:51) als BIG SUSHI Aerial nach einer Union Body Press pinnte.
> 3. 3 Way Match: KENSO besiegt Masanobu Fuchi & Andy Wu (3:02) mit einem Diving Elbow Drop gegen Wu.
> 4. Manabu Soya besiegt Masayuki Kono (9:08) mit einem Wild Bomber.
> 5. Suwama vs. Joe Doering - Double Countout (5:05).
> 5a. Suwama vs. Joe Doering - Double KO (2:23).
> 6. Special Tag Match: Keiji Muto & Scott Norton besiegen Taiyo Kea & Ryota Hama (9:45) nach dem Shining Wizard von Muto gegen Hama.
> 7. *All Asia Tag Team Title Tournament - Final*: Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka besiegen Tomoaki Honma & Kazushi Miyamoto (15:11) nach dem FIREBALL Splash von Tanaka gegen Miyamoto - Titelwechsel.
> 8. *GAORA TV Title*: Seiya Sanada (c) besiegt Yasufumi Nakanoue (11:27) mit dem This Is It (1st defense).
> 9. *Triple Crown*: Masakatsu Funaki (c) besiegt Takao Omori (6:33) mit einem Hybrid Blaster (2nd defense).


Manabu Soya is the next challenger for the Triple Crown, in his home town. If he loses, GET WILD must disband.




> *NJPW "SUPER JR. TAG TOURNAMENT 1ST", 21.10.2012 (Asahi Newstar)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 1,950 Fans - Super No Vacancy*
> 
> 1. Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka besiegen Manabu Nakanishi & Captain New Japan (8:05) nach dem Oni Koroshi von Yano gegen Captain.
> 2. Togi Makabe & Wataru Inoue besiegen Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI (9:51) nach einem King Kong Kneedrop von Makabe gegen YOSHI-HASHI.
> 3. Super Jr. Tag Tournament - Round 1: Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA besiegen Jado & Gedo (13:26) als Shelley Gedo nach dem I-96 pinnte.
> 4. Super Jr. Tag Tournament - Round 1: TAKA Michinoku & Taichi besiegen ***** Casas & BUSHI (10:24) nach einem Taichi-Style Gedo Clutch von Taichi gegen BUSHI.
> 5. Super Jr. Tag Tournament - Round 1: Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov besiegen Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask (9:28) nach einem Small Package Hold von Romero gegen Liger.
> 6. Super Jr. Tag Tournament - Round 1: Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi besiegen Low Ki & Brian Kendrick (10:03) nach dem Dodon von Taguchi gegen Kendrick.
> 7. Special Six Man Tag Match: Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. besiegen Yuji Nagata, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima (14:29) nach einem Gotch-Style Piledriver von Suzuki gegen Nagata.
> 8. Special Six Man Tag Match: Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada & Yujiro Takahashi besiegen Hiroshi Tanahashi, Hirooki Goto & Karl Anderson (15:18) nach einem Dead Lift German Suplex von Takahashi gegen Tanahashi.
> 
> -
> *
> NJPW "SUPER JR. TAG TOURNAMENT SEMI FINAL & FINAL", 02.11.2012 (Asahi Newstar)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall*
> 
> 1. Super Jr. Tag Tournament - Semi Final: Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA vs. TAKA Michinoku & Taichi
> 2. Super Jr. Tag Tournament - Semi Final: Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov
> 3. Super Jr. Tag Tournament - Final:





> *
> DDT "DDT SPECIAL 2012", 21.10.2012 (Samurai! TV)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 1,424 Fans - Super No Vacancy*
> 
> 0. Yuji Hino besiegt DJ Nira (4:28) mit einem Rear Naked Choke.
> 0. Michael Nakazawa & YOSHIHIKO besiegen Yukio Sakaguchi & Hiroshi Fukuda (7:04) nach einem Inside Cradle von YOSHIHIKO gegen Fukuda.
> 1. Masa Takanashi & Cherry besiegen Makoto Oishi & Mio Shirai (7:41) nach einem Bacchus von Takanashi gegen Oishi.
> 2. Hikaru Sato besiegt Antonio Honda (9:33) durch KO.
> 3. Danshoku Dino besiegt Konosuke Takeshita (9:03) durch KO (Lip Lock).
> 4. Kenny Omega besiegt Keisuke Ishii (12:56) mit dem Cryoth's Wrath.
> 5. Hardcore Match: Takao Soma & Shigehiro Irie besiegen Sanshiro Takagi & Isami Kodaka (12:44) nach einem Elbow Smash von Irie gegen Kodaka.
> 6. HARASHIMA besiegt MIKAMI (10:25) mit dem Somato.
> 7. *KO-D Openweight Title*: El Generico (c) besiegt Kota Ibushi (19:27) mit einem Inside Cradle (1st defense).


Generico again! :cheer He's 3-0 against Ibushi, it's fucking incredible. And the show is already on DailyMotion.


----------



## PacoAwesome

^ CIMA vs Masato Yoshino :mark:


----------



## Chismo

Results:


> *NOAH "AUTUMN NAVIGATION 2012", 27.10.2012 (G+)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 1,700 Fans*
> 
> 1. Zack Sabre Jr. besiegt Genba Hirayanagi (7:47) mit einem Cross Armbreaker.
> 2. BRAVE vs. S.A.T: Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki besiegen Ricky Marvin & Taiji Ishimori (8:48) nach dem Mass Driver von Suzuki gegen Ishimori.
> 3. Mikey Nicholls besiegt Atsushi Kotoge (8:49) mit der Mikey Bomb.
> 4. Shane Haste besiegt Takuma Sano (8:23) mit einer Death Valley Bomb.
> 5. *BRAVE vs. Diamond Ring*: Takashi Sugiura, Mohammed Yone & Naomichi Marufuji besiegen Katsuhiko Nakajima, Kento Miyahara & Satoshi Kajiwara (19:41) nach einem Dragon Suplex Hold von Sugiura gegen Kajiwara.
> 6. *NO MERCY vs. S.A.T*: Jun Akiyama, Go Shiozaki & Akitoshi Saito besiegen KENTA, Maybach Taniguchi & Yoshinobu Kanemaru (27:29) nach einer Short-Range Strong Arm Lariat von Shiozaki gegen KENTA.
> 7. *GHC Heavyweight Title*: Takeshi Morishima (c) besiegt Kohei Sato (21:31) mit einem Backdrop Suplex (7th defense).
> 
> 
> *WNC, 26.10.2012
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 1,200 Fans*
> 
> 1. *Dave Finlay Cup - Round 1* & Yoshihiro Horaguchi Debut Match: Koji Doi besiegt Yoshihiro Horaguchi(2:20) mit einem Buzzsaw Kick.
> 2. Jiro Kuroshio & Nozaki besiegen Takuya Kito & Hoshito Takahashi (8:50) nach einem Sleeper Hold von Nozaki gegen Kito.
> 3. Yusuke Kodama, Akira Shinose & Makoto besiegen YO-HEY, El Hijo del Pantera & Kana (11:00) nach einem Spear von Makoto gegen Kana.
> 4. *WNC Women's Title Tournament - Round 1*: Shuri besiegt Lin Bairon (8:12) mit einem Right High Kick.
> 5. *WNC Title Tournament - Round 1*: AKIRA besiegt Adam Angel (14:52) mit der Musasabi Press.
> 6. *WNC Title Tournament - Round 1*: Hajime Ohara besiegt Starbuck (11:29) mit einem Finnish Forearm.
> 7. *WNC Title Tournament - Round 1*: TAJIRI besiegt Carlito (18:22) mit einem Buzzsaw Kick.
> 
> *
> NOAH "AUTUMN NAVIGATION 2012", 26.10.2012
> Niigata City Gymnasium*
> 
> 7. *GHC Tag Team Title*: Go Shiozaki & Akitoshi Saito besiegen KENTA & Maybach Taniguchi (c) (30:53) nach dem Limit Brake von Shiozaki gegen KENTA - Titelwechsel.


Lineups:


> *Pro-Wrestling NOAH - "GLOBAL LEAGUE 2012"
> 
> Global League*:
> 
> *Block A*:
> - Takeshi Morishima
> - Mohammed Yone
> - Go Shiozaki
> - Kento Miyahara
> - KENTA
> - Mikey Nicholls
> - Yuji Nagata
> 
> *Block B*:
> - Naomichi Marufuji
> - Takashi Sugiura
> - Jun Akiyama
> - Akitoshi Saito
> - Maybach Taniguchi
> - Katsuhiko Nakajima
> - Shane Haste
> 
> *NOAH, 03.11.2012
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall*
> 
> 1. Global League - Block B: Naomichi Marufuji vs. Shane Haste
> 2. Global League - Block B: Jun Akiyama vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima
> 3. Global League - Block A: KENTA vs. Kento Miyahara
> 4. Global League - Block A: Takeshi Morishima vs. Mikey Nicholls
> 5. Global League - Block A: Go Shiozaki vs. Yuji Nagata
> 6. NOAH vs. NJPW Special Tag Match: Takashi Sugiura & Mohammed Yone vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima
> 7. *GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title*: Shuji Kondo (c) vs. Atsushi Aoki
> 
> 
> *NOAH, 23.11.2012
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall*
> 
> 1. Global League - Block B: Akitoshi Saito vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima
> 2. Global League - Block B: Jun Akiyama vs. Maybach Taniguchi
> 3. Global League - Block B: Naomichi Marufuji vs. Takashi Sugiura
> 4. Global League - Block A: Mohammed Yone vs. Mikey Nicholls
> 5. Global League - Block A: Go Shiozaki vs. KENTA
> 6. Global League - Block A: Takeshi Morishima vs. Yuji Nagata
> 7. *Global League - Final*:
> 
> 
> *AJPW's World Tag League participants*:
> 
> *Block A*:
> - Takao Omori & Manabu Soya
> - Masakatsu Funaki & Masayuki Kono
> - Taiyo Kea & Seiya Sanada
> - KENSO & Great Sasuke
> - Tomoaki Honma & Kazushi Miyamoto
> 
> *Block B*:
> - Suwama & Joe Doering
> - Akebono & Ryota Hama
> - Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka
> - Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi
> - Bambi Killer & Franz Dynamite
> 
> 
> *ZERO1 "UNIVERSE", 06.11.2012
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall*
> 
> 1. Ikuto Hidaka, Craig Classic & Jason New vs. Takuya Sugawara, Mineo Fujita & Tim Edison
> 2. Kairi Hojo & Yuhi vs. Mayu Iwatani & Natsumi Showzuki
> 3. *NWA United National Heavyweight Title*: James Raideen (c) vs. Maybach Beta
> 4. *NWA Intercontinental Tag Team Title*: Masato Tanaka & Zeus (c) vs. Shito Ueda & Yusaku Obata
> 5. *Daichi Hashimoto vs. Daisuke Sekimoto*
> 6. Shinjiro Otani, Ryouji Sai & Yoshikazu Yokoyama vs. Kohei Sato, KAMIKAZE & X
> 7. ZERO64 Akebono Return Match: Akebono vs. Atsushi Onita


Random:

- Sekimoto/Hino and TAKA/MiSu announced for K-DOJO
- Kenskay's Diamond Ring will be holding their 1st anniversary show on February 11 at the Korakuen Hall. The show will be called "Dream Anniversary 2013".


----------



## WOOLCOCK

I read the NOAH results and I still can't read the word 'BRAVE' without thinking of Aston Villa. Curse the Sports section and their famous inside jokes!

On topic, I imagine *Seabs* will be overjoyed to hear of another 30 minute NOAH tag.


----------



## seabs

*BRAVE VILLA. 

I'm past caring. It's just the norm now. NOAH matches suck even if they go for the right amount of time because most of the guys left suck and the crowd never gives a shit.*


----------



## Zatiel

Will 11/23 be on TV? Because as awful as NOAH can be, I want to see Nagata kicking Morishima.


----------



## Chismo

Yeah, it will.


----------



## seabs

*Yeah but Nagata/KENTA might not be *


----------



## Chismo

> *BJW, 29.10.2012 (Samurai! TV)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 1,189 Fans*
> 
> 1. Makoto Oishi & Onryo besiegen MEN's Teioh & SUSUMU (9:58) nach dem Onryo Clutch von Onryo gegen SUSUMU.
> 2. Yuji Okabayashi, Shinya Ishikawa & Shinobu besiegen Isami Kodaka , Drake Younger & Kankuro Hoshino (13:24) nach einem Argentine Backbreaker von Okabayashi gegen Hoshino.
> 3. *Big Japan Tag League - Block A*: Jun Ogawauchi & Amigo Suzuki [2] besiegen Daichi Hashimoto & Kazuki Hashimoto [4] (11:04) nach dem Chandra's Light von Ogawauchi gegen Kazuki.
> 4. *Big Japan Tag League - Block B, Trash House Wrestling Suburban Commando*: Brahman Shu & Brahman Kei [4] besiegen Shadow WX & Shuji Ishikawa [4] (11:38) nach einem Inside Cradle von Shu gegen WX.
> 5. *Big Japan Tag League - Block B, 20,000 Thumbtacks Death Match*: Ryuji Ito & Takumi Tsukamoto [6] besiegen Takashi Sasaki & "Black Angel" Jaki Numazawa [4] (17:02) nach einem Thrust Kick von Tsukamoto gegen Numazawa.
> 6. *Big Japan Tag League - Block A*: Tsutomu Oosugi & Hercules Senga [4] besiegen Daisuke Sekimoto & Yoshihito Sasaki [4] (10:41) nach einem Backslide von Oosugi gegen Sekimoto.
> 7. *BJW Deathmatch Heavyweight Title, Construction Site Deathmatch*: Abdullah Kobayashi (c) besiegt Yuko Miyamoto (16:50) mit dem Diving Bakachinga Elbow Drop (6th defense).


Poor Yuko got got.



> *
> All Japan Pro-Wrestling - "40TH ANNIVERSARY YEAR REAL WORLD TAG LEAGUE 2012"
> 
> Real World Tag League*
> *
> Block A*:
> - Takao Omori & Manabu Soya
> - Masakatsu Funaki & Masayuki Kono
> - Taiyo Kea & Seiya Sanada
> - KENSO & Great Sasuke
> - Tomoaki Honma & Kazushi Miyamoto
> 
> *Block B*:
> - Suwama & Joe Doering
> - Akebono & Ryota Hama
> - Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka
> - Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi
> - Bambi Killer & Franz Dynamite
> 
> *
> AJPW, 17.11.2012
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall*
> 
> 1. Real World Tag League - Block B: Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi
> 2. Real World Tag League - Block B: Suwama & Joe Doering vs. Bambi Killer & Franz Dynamite
> 3. Real World Tag League - Block A: Taiyo Kea & Seiya Sanada vs. Tomoaki Honma & Kazushi Miyamoto
> 4. Real World Tag League - Block A: Takao Omori & Manabu Soya vs. Masakatsu Funaki & Masayuki Kono
> 5. *AJPW World Jr. Heavyweight Title*: Hiroshi Yamato (c) vs. Kaz Hayashi
> 
> *AJPW, 30.11.2012
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall*
> 
> 1. Real World Tag League - Block B: Akebono & Ryota Hama vs. Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka
> 2. Real World Tag League - Block B: Suwama & Joe Doering vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi
> 3. Real World Tag League - Block A: Masakatsu Funaki & Masayuki Kono vs. Taiyo Kea & Seiya Sanada
> 4. Real World Tag League - Block A: Takao Omori & Manabu Soya vs. Tomoaki Honma & Kazushi Miyamoto
> 5. *Real World Tag League - Final*:


Those two will definitely be on TV. Which means, more Suwama/Sekimoto greatness.


----------



## seabs

*Meh. I fully expect Doering to screw that match up on the account that he's absolutely awful.*


----------



## Obfuscation

I really should watch BJW. That picture is too good.

Joe Doering is in AJPW? And did I read that Tajiri had to work with Carlito?? For 18 minutes??? 

:lmao


----------



## antoniomare007

Kanemoto vs Daisuke & Yuji should be awesome too.


----------



## Chismo

Hailsabin said:


> I really should watch BJW. That picture is too good.


You have no idea what you're missing.


----------



## Obfuscation

I know via clips, mass amounts of praise on here, and when they stopped by Chikara in 2008.


----------



## seabs

*Final lineup for the next New Japan iPPV



NJPW "40TH ANNIVERSARY POWER STRUGGLE", 11.11.2012 (WPW/iPPV)
Osaka BODYMAKER COLOSSEUM (Osaka Prefectural Gymnasium)

1. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title: Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov (c) vs. Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA
2. Manabu Nakanishi, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask, ***** Casas & Captain New Japan vs. Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka, Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI-HASHI & Jado
3. Yuji Nagata & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Minoru Suzuki & Taichi
4. IWGP Tag Team Title: Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. (c) vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima
5. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title: Low Ki (c) vs. Prince Devitt
6. Special Tag Match: Togi Makabe & Wataru Inoue vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Katsuyori Shibata
7. Tokyo Dome IWGP Heavyweight Title Contendership: Kazuchika Okada vs. Hirooki Goto
8. IWGP Intercontinental Title: Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Karl Anderson
9. IWGP Heavyweight Title: Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Yujiro Takahashi

Click to expand...

Only really interested in 1, 6 and 8.



NOAH "GLOBAL LEAGUE 2012", 03.11.2012
Tokyo Korakuen Hall
2,000 Fans - Super No Vacancy

1. NO MERCY vs. BRAVE: Maybach Taniguchi, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayanagi besiegen Ricky Marvin, Taiji Ishimori & Atsushi Kotoge (7:17) nach der Maybach Bomb von Taniguchi gegen Kotoge.
2. Akitoshi Saito & Kotaro Suzuki besiegen Eddie Edwards & Zack Sabre Jr. (10:30) nach dem Sickle of Death von Saito gegen Sabre.
3. Global League - Block B: Shane Haste [2] besiegt Naomichi Marufuji [0] (9:11) mit einer Death Valley Bomb.
4. Global League - Block A: KENTA [2] besiegt Kento Miyahara [0] (7:36) mit dem Go 2 Sleep.
5. NOAH vs. NJPW Special Tag Match: Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima besiegen Takashi Sugiura & Mohammed Yone (12:35) nach einer Lariat von Kojima gegen Yone.
6. GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title: Shuji Kondo (c) besiegt Atsushi Aoki (14:06) mit der King Kong Lariat (1st defense).
7. Global League - Block A: Takeshi Morishima [2] besiegt Mikey Nicholls [0] (6:34) mit einem Backdrop Suplex.
8. Global League - Block B: Jun Akiyama [2] besiegt Katsuhiko Nakajima [0] (12:12) mit einem Wrist-Clutch Exploder.
9. Global League - Block A: Yuji Nagata [2] besiegt Go Shiozaki [0] (18:47) mit einem Backdrop Hold.

Click to expand...

Dare I say that looks like a quality show? At least it drew what that card should be drawing in Korakuen. Marufuji and Shiozaki both lost so one of them will be winning it. Probs Marufuji.*


----------



## Chismo

YUJIRO will shock us all, mark my words. In terms of performance, that is.

Good looking card, all in all. The Laughter7 tag will be even better now, bcuz Makabe will be more involved.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Looks pretty awesome. I was a huge fan of Goto/Okada last match so I have big expectations for this. Devitt/Ki will be awesome. Nagata and Taguchi vs Suzuki and Taichi, Anderson/Nakamura and Forever Hooligans/Time Splitters all should be very good. From I've seen from Takahashi he didn't impressed me too much but I hope he'll prove me wrong here. Other looks good too, don't think the show will be as good as KOPW/Dominion but still looks great.


----------



## seabs

*Yujiro's fine technically but I really hate him and have no desire to watch him in a long singles match. I just don't like him. Their G1 match didn't give me any reason to be excited for it either. It's a Tanahashi title match though so I expect it to be good, just not great.*


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, I'm not one to care for Yujiro either. Something about him falls flat. Tanahashi could carry him to something that catches my interest.

Looking forward to the tag team championship rematches. Really was into them on KOPW. Especially the Junior one. Laughter7 rematch should OWN. I want more of Makabe this time. Throwing bombs with the Unchained Gorilla should be :mark: worthy.

NJPW vs CHAOS & veteran w/junior tag seems meh. Liger is the only guy in the multi-man I care to see on this iPPV and I would have prefered a Suzuki vs Nagata singles over tag.

Very pumped for another Low Ki vs Devitt battle. Hype is there from KOPW. That one should deliver.

Nakamura & Okada switch opponents for this iPPV. Nakamura wins on that end getting Machine Gun. Dammit that match should be phenomenal. Easily the one I'm anticipating the most here. Okada might make things work with Goto. Goto has fallen down a couple of pegs in my book despite working well with Nakamura. But, that's credited to Nakamura SWAG.

All in all I'm expecting a good time. Maybe not as good as their first, simply because of the main event not being nearly as appealing (for me). Looking forward to it.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

I, for one loved their G1 match and that was all Yujiro. As long as it doesn't go for too long it should be good.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Seabs said:


> *Yujiro's fine technically but I really hate him and have no desire to watch him in a long singles match. I just don't like him. Their G1 match didn't give me any reason to be excited for it either. It's a Tanahashi title match though so I expect it to be good, just not great.*


I have to agree with you there. Yujiro is "meh" to me. He's a good worker, but not really in the league of Okada, Naito, SWAGsuke Nakamura, Goto, ad Tanahshi.


----------



## Chismo

Results:



> *ZERO1 "UNIVERSE", 06.11.2012
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall*
> 
> 1. Takuya Sugawara, Mineo Fujita & Tim Edison besiegen Ikuto Hidaka, Craig Classic & Jason New (12:40) nach dem Iwami Ginzan Silver Mine von Sugawara gegen New.
> 2. Kairi Hojo & Yuhi besiegen Mayu Iwatani & Natsumi Showzuki (11:52) mit einem 450 Splash von Yuhi gegen Showzuki.
> 3. Kohei Sato, KAMIKAZE & Onryo besiegen Shinjiro Otani, Ryouji Sai & Yoshikazu Yokoyama (17:44) mit einer Moonsault Press von KAMIKAZE gegen Yokoyama.
> 4. NWA United National Heavyweight Title: James Raideen (c) besiegt Maybach Beta (14:12) mit einer Powerbomb.
> 5. ZERO64 Akebono Return Match ~ Lumberjack Deathmatch: Atsushi Onita besiegt Akebono (10:10) nach einem DDT auf einem Barbed Wire Bat.
> 6. Daisuke Sekimoto besiegt Daichi Hashimoto (13:20) mit einem German Suplex Hold.
> 7. NWA Intercontinental Tag Team Title: Shito Ueda & Yusaku Obata besiegen Masato Tanaka & Zeus (c) (27:44) nach einer Lariat von Ueda gegen Zeus - Titelwechsel.





> *NOAH "GLOBAL LEAGUE 2012", 05.11.2012
> Numazu Wholesale Trading Company Center
> 650 Fans*
> 
> 1. Taiji Ishimori besiegt Mitsuhiro Kitamiya (10:02) mit einem 450 Splash.
> 2. Atsushi Aoki & Kotaro Suzuki besiegen Mikey Nicholls & Zack Sabre Jr. (11:10) mit einem Horizontal Cradle-Cutback von Aoki gegen Sabre.
> 3. Go Shiozaki besiegt Eddie Edwards (16:52) via Referee Stop (Shoulder Lock).
> 4. BRAVE vs. NO MERCY: Takashi Sugiura & Ricky Marvin besiegen KENTA & Genba Hirayanagi (13:42) mit einem Airplan Throw Hold von Marvin gegen Hirayanagi.
> 5. BRAVE vs. NO MERCY: Takeshi Morishima & Atsushi Kotoge besiegen Maybach Taniguchi & Yoshinobu Kanemaru (11:20) nach einem Backdrop von Morishima gegen Kanemaru.
> 6. Global League - Block A: Mohammed Yone [2] besiegt Kento Miyahara [0] (11:13) nach einem Muscle Buster.
> 7. Global League - Block B: Jun Akiyama [4] besiegt Shane Haste [0] (13:17) nach einem Wrist-Clutch Exploder.
> 8. Global League - Block B: Naomichi Marufuji [2] besiegt Akitoshi Saito [0] (11:58) mit dem Pole Shift.
> 
> 
> *- Global League:*
> 
> *Block A:*
> 1. Takeshi Morishima [2]
> -. Yuji Nagata [2]
> -. KENTA [2]
> -. Mohammed Yone [2]
> 5. Go Shiozaki [0]
> -. Kento Miyahara [0]
> -. Mikey Nicholls [0]
> *
> Block B:*
> 1. Jun Akiyama [4]
> 2. Shane Haste [2]
> -. Naomichi Marufuji [2]
> 4. Takashi Sugiura [0]
> -. Akitoshi Saito [0]
> -. Maybach Taniguchi [0]
> -. Katsuhiko Nakajima [0]


----------



## Bubz

NJPW iPPV looks good, but I'm not as excited for it as the last one. Really don;t care for Yujiro in the slightest, but Okada/Goto and Nakamura/Anderson should both be great. Laughter 7 tag too, hopefully with Makabe getting his hands on them this time.

Marufuji winning the Global League would suck so badly. Not that I care, haven't watched NOAH since the start of the year.


----------



## Obfuscation

If there is any hook to have me continue watching NOAH this year then it has to be Atsushi Kotoge rising in the ranks over there. Then he gets paired with my favorite worker in Morishima. I'm wanting to search out their matches and see how well of a team they make. 

Oh and he's teamed with Taiji Ishimori too. Score.


----------



## Genking48

Dragon Gate results from last nights Crown Gate



Spoiler: results



_11/8/2012 Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - 1800 Attendance_
*0.* Shachihoko BOY{W}, Super Shisa (5:29 Moonsault Press) K-ness, Chihiro Tominaga{L}
*1.* Naoki Tanisaki{W}, Mondai Ryu (7:04 Night Ride) Kenichiro Arai, Kotoka{L}
*2.* Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino{W} (7:59 Speed Star) Cyber Kong{L}, Scott Reed
*3.* MAD BLANKEY vs. -akatsuki- 3 Singles Match Series #1: Super Shenlong III (5:35 Crucifix Hold) Kzy
*4.* MAD BLANKEY vs. -akatsuki- 3 Singles Match Series #2: BxB Hulk (10:53 First Flash) YAMATO
*5.* MAD BLANKEY vs. -akatsuki- 3 Singles Match Series #3: Shingo Takagi (15:13 Pumping Bomber) Akira Tozawa
*6.* Team Veteran Returns vs. Jimmys All Out War Elimination Match: CIMA, Masaaki Mochizuki, Don Fujii, Dragon Kid, HUB, Gamma vs. Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Jimmy Susumu, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Jimmy Kagetora, Jimmy Kanda, Mr. Kyukyu Toyonaka Dolphin
-Susumu (27:20 Jumbo no Kachi!) Gamme
-CIMA (28:17 Over the Top Rope) Dolphin
-Kagetora (Kagenui) HUB
-DK (32:20 Ultra Hurricanrana) Susumu
-DK (33:13 Bible) Kagetora
-Saito (34:38 Messenger) DK
-(38:00 Over the Top Rope) Kanda & Fujii
-Mochizuki (39:29 Shin Saikyou High Kick) Saito
-Horiguchi (42:00 Backslide from Heaven) Mochizuki
-Horiguchi (46:23 Backslide Times) CIMA

Team Veteran opened up the show. CIMA thanked the fans for coming out in the midst of working & studying hard. He also talked at length about his new incredibly fashionable camouflage pants that he purchased while in New York. They also showed off all their title belts, and told Korakuen about the wager with the Jimmys over them. This brought the Jimmys out. They traded the usual banter over the main event. Horiguchi promised that the Jimmys would not be dismantled.

Mondai Ryu of all people got on Cybers' case for his recent string of saltiness. Kong called him out on that. He enjoyed tagging with Reed today, and went for a handshake. Reed knocked his hand away. Tanisaki warned both of them that if they continued to be terrible they would find themselves out of MAD BLANKEY.

MB did everything in their power to prevent a Takagi win. YAMATO finally gave in and interfered himself, leading directly to the win for Takagi. Naturally, Tozawa chastised him for ruining the match and wondered if that was how -akatsuki- did their fighting. Both sides continued to trade words until Takagi gave Kzy a lariat for no reason, leading to more confused fighting. Tozawa promised to destroy them, and MB left. Takagi said that one of the units would probably be destroyed, but in the end the -akatsuki- sun would be the one that rises.

After the main, Horiguchi brought up CIMAs' speech from GATE OF DESTINY. CIMA had heavily praised the new generation, but didn't mention a single Jimmy. Saito said the way to chang that would be for them to take out DoiYoshi. This brought out WORLD-1. After some talk, they set up a 4 vs. 4 match for the next Korakuen. CIMA will team with DoiYoshi for the first time since Blood Generation. Their 4th member is currently listed as X. He will be brought in by W1. It was implied that it would be Ricochet, but it wasn't explicitly said. The Jimmys team will be Saito, Horiguchi, Susumu, & Dolphin. 

Shachi also had something he wanted to do. He challenged Kagetora to a singles match. The winner gets the next Brave Gate shot.

At this point Kanda & Fujii began to brawl. They were joined for some reason by YAMATO. GM Yagi decided that the 3 of them would fight in a falls count anywhere 3 way match next month.

The victorious Jimmys closed the show with the usual WE ARE JIMMYS speech & song.

_12/6/2012 Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - 18:30JST_
-Open the Brave Gate #1 Contender Match: Jimmy Kagetora vs. Shachihoko BOY
-Falls Count Anywhere 3 Way Match: YAMATO vs. Don Fujii vs. Jimmy Kanda
-CIMA, Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, X vs. Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Jimmy Susumu, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Mr. Kyukyu Toyonaka Dolphin


----------



## Chismo

*NJPW "40TH ANNIVERSARY POWER STRUGGLE", 11.11.2012 (WPW/iPPV)
Osaka BODYMAKER COLOSSEUM (Osaka Prefectural Gymnasium)
6,600 Fans - Super No Vacancy Full House*

1. *IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title*: Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA besiegen Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov (c) (6:20) als KUSHIDA Romero nach dem I-94 pinnte - Titelwechsel.
2. Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka, Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI-HASHI & Jado besiegen Manabu Nakanishi, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask, ***** Casas & Captain New Japan (7:20) nach dem Akakiri von Yano gegen Nakanishi.
3. Minoru Suzuki & Taichi besiegen Yuji Nagata & Ryusuke Taguchi (9:53) nach einem Low Fly Flow von Taichi gegen Nagata.
4. *IWGP Tag Team Title*: Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. (c) besiegen Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima (13:12) als Smith Tenzan nach der Killer Bomb pinnte (1st defense).
5. *IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title*: Prince Devitt besiegt Low Ki (c) (13:45) mit einem Small Package Hold - Titelwechsel.
6. Special Tag Match: Kazushi Sakuraba & Katsuyori Shibata besiegen Togi Makabe & Wataru Inoue (5:26) durch Referee Stop (Sakuraba besiegte Inoue).
7. Tokyo Dome IWGP Heavyweight Title Contendership: Kazuchika Okada besiegt Hirooki Goto (15:43) mit dem Rainmaker.
8. *IWGP Intercontinental Title*: Shinsuke Nakamura (c) besiegt Karl Anderson (17:32) mit dem Boma Ye (3rd defense).
9. *IWGP Heavyweight Title*: Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) besiegt Yujiro Takahashi (25:06) mit dem High Fly Flow (5th defense).


- Makabe und Shibata haben nach dem Tag Match weiter gebrawlt.

- Für die World Tag League 2012 wurden die folgenden Teams angekündigt:

*Block A*:
- [Captain Ace] Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan
- [Always HyperS] Togi Makabe & Wataru Inoue
- [Sword & GunS] Hirooki Goto & Karl Anderson
- [Mr. Anti-Agings E&W] Yuji Nagata & Masaaki Mochizuki
- [CHAOS Invincible] Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii
- [CHAOS RIDE THE LIGHTNING] Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI
- [Suzuki Army] Minoru Suzuki & Kengo Mashimo


*Block B*:
- [Best in the World TenKojI] Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima
- [Japan & Mexico Muscle Orchestra ReturnS] Manabu Nakanishi & Strong Man
- [THE WORLD GREATEST TAG] MVP & Shelton Benjamin
- [CMLL Asesino] Rush & Diamante Azul
- [CHAOS Dark Men] Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka
- [Complete PlayerS] Masato Tanaka & Yujiro Takahashi
- [Killer Elite Squad] Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr.

Credit: purolove.com


----------



## Bubz

Results for the NJPW PPV were pretty predictable, but still should be a good show. Does Devitt really need the belt again though?


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, what gives on the quick championship switch off of Low Ki?

Time Splitters got the gold. Right on. (Y)

Laughter7 made even quicker work of Makabe/Inoue. Damn those guys are so LEGIT. 

Nakamura/Machine Gun got quite a bit of time. :mark:

Rest was expected, although I obviously have to check the show out. No doubt. 25 minutes of Yujiro though. Not very thrilled, but hope Tanahashi did what he does best. Be fuxin incredible.


----------



## antoniomare007

I get why they are not on it, but man, if Laughter7 was in the tag league I would have been interested in that thing for the first time ever.


----------



## bme

Seen a few njpw shows here and there. 
Watched njpw's US ppv (besides the main event) and Laughter7's match stood out & was very good.
Can't wait to see the rematch and their future work.


----------



## Chismo

Official for the Dome show:

- Tanahashi/Okada III


Tentative:

- Nakamura/Sakuraba
- Makabe/Shibata
- Devitt/Ibushi/Low Ki, 3-Way Dance _(interested to see how they pull it off)_


----------



## Bubz

Makabe/Shibata will be fucking great.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jesus fucking christ at the probables for the show.


----------



## Chismo

It's official:



> The headlining matches for New Japan’s yearly big show has been announced.
> Following the POWER STRUGGLE event on November 11, all 4 of these matches have been setup.
> Hiroshi Tanahashi was successful in his 5th defense against Yujiro Takahashi, and will now be moving on to WK7 where he will meet, the winner of the G1 CLIMAX 22, Kazuchika Okada. Okada has defending his right to cha
> llenge Tanahashi since August, and as proven himself to be ready for the opportunity to reclaim the belt. Tanahashi's title of ace of New Japan may also be on the line as well, as he is 36 years old and going up against the future of NJPW in the 25 year old Okada.
> Nakamura was successful in retaining his IWGP IC belt against KArl Anderson on November 11 and now has what is possible one of the toughest challenges before as he is set to face the "IQ Wrestler" Kazushi Sakuraba. Sakuraba of course is one of the biggest names in Japanese MMA and could be a big defense for Nakamura, if not a strong test for his skills in the ring.
> Togi Makabe and Katsutori Shibata have a lot heat between themselves heading into the WK7 match. This will be a pure grudge match with Makabe finally looking to end this latest run of the former New Japan Young Lion, while there is a lot of speculation that Shibata is aiming to go against Hiroshi Tanahashi and the IWGP Heavy belt.
> The IWGP Jr. Heavy belt will be defended in a triple threat match between three present and former champions. All three of these men have tried to lay claim to the best junior wrestler in Japan today, if not the world, and come January 4 we may know who is really the best.
> 
> *NJPW Presents WRESTLE KINGDOM 7 ～EVOLUTION～ in Tokyo Dome, 1/4/2013 [Fri] 17:00 @ Tokyo Dome in Tokyo, Japan*
> 
> (-) IWGP Jr. Heavy Championship Triple Threat Match: [67th Champion] Prince Devitt vs. Low Ki vs. Kota Ibushi
> ~ 1st Defense.
> (-) Togi Makabe vs. Katsuyori Shibata
> (-) IWGP Intercontinental Championship Match: Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kazushi Sakuraba
> ~ 4th Defense.
> (-) Main Event ~ IWGP Heavyweight Championship Match: [58th Champion] Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada
> ~ 6th Defense.


----------



## seabs

*Tanahashi/Okada will be incredible. Would have preferred Shibata and Sakuraba tagging. Or at least swap them the other way around. 3 way is odd but at least fresh. On paper it should be better than any of them 3 having a singles match together. Definitely intrigued by how they work it if nothing else. Really glad they're building the Tokyo Dome show up as their WrestleMania rather than a big Puro Wrestling Card like it's been recently. Still so much great stuff to be added too. Daichi debut, probably vs Nagata. Probs a major All Japan vs New Japan match, probably with Goto and/or Anderson. Bummed at that release meaning no Suwama vs Okada or Nakamura though.

Tag League teams kinda suck again. Basically the bottom card guys will take the fall in every match to protect the top of the card guys. Their Tag League is always extremely forgettable which sucks. Should have stuck together a few major teams with the final show being a PPV. A team like Tanahashi/Goto and Okada/Nakamura don't have to drop many falls anyway with Semis on the last show. Ishii tagging with Nakamura should hopefully mean some big Ishii performances though. Fuck yes :mark: Them 2 vs Nagata/Mochizuki could rule. Shame Laughter7 aren't in it. Them 2 destroying everyone with the pairings they have leading to them taking the tag belts at WK7 would have ruled. Guess they don't have plans for them taking the tag belts though so in that case it makes sense. 2 Laughter7 tags vs Jado/Gedo and Liger/KUSHIDA should be fun though.*


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Laughter7 vs Jado and Gedo is going to be a swift and hilarious asskicking, IMO.

The Liger/KUSHIDA match may be pretty fun though.


----------



## Bubz

Can't wait for Tanahashi/Okada III.


----------



## Obfuscation

Hot damn I'm so pumped for all 4 of those. 

Makabe/Shibata should be a WAR. The teases from the two tags (judging by results of the second at least) really made that singles match have all the tension in the world. It's gonna explode.

I'm salivating at the interesting approach for the IWGP I-C Championship bout. MMA/strong style glory right there.

3 Way is intriguing. It's a toss up at who will win since that division is playing hot potato with the championship. Should be quality stuff given who's involved.

Tanahashi vs Okada. Nuff said. The level of anticipation here is astounding. Can't wait.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

KENTA going to a 30 minute draw with a TMDK member and Go having to use the Limit Break against fucking Yone.......NOOOOOOWA :cuss:




Can't wait for Wrestle Kingdom. Will gladly give my money to Shin Nihon if they give me the opportunity.


----------



## bigbuxxx

Bubz said:


> Can't wait for Tanahashi/Okada III.


this

anybody can recommend or link to good shibata or shokuraba (sp?) matches? i know shibata's a legend but i've never watched him.


----------



## Derek

Obv looking forward to Tana/Okada 3. 

Seen almost nothing of Sakuraba, so not sure what to expect there.

Makabe/Shibata could be a really good brawl. Not a Shibata fan, but this seems like a match up that both guys could shine in. 

The Jr. Title match should be a fun high spot match, I already know what to expect with these guys. 

Looking forward to more of the card developing as we get closer. I'm expecting both Tag Titles to be defended and if I remember correctly, Mutoh and Daichi Hashimoto are supposed to be on the show as well.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Who's collaborating with New Japan this year at the Dome Show? All Japan?


----------



## EmbassyForever

The card so far looks amazing. Wonder what'll be next and what matches Anderson & Goto will have.


----------



## Obfuscation

Who knows, maybe they'll randomly be stuck vs each other since they already swapped opponents for the two iPPVs. Make it come full circle.


----------



## Chismo

Sword & Guns will win the Tag League, and go against Killer Elite Squad for the straps at WK.


----------



## seabs

*They'll probably tag against an All Japan or NOAH team. There's also a strong chance they win the Tag League and face Archer/Smith for the tag belts.*


----------



## Obfuscation

Anderson/Goto vs Archer/Smith works for me. I'm digging the potential of that bout.


----------



## seabs

> NEVER "FIRST NEVER OPENWEIGHT TITLE TOURNAMENT FINAL", 19.11.2012
> Tokyo SHIBUYA-AX
> 300 Fans
> 
> 1. Yohei Komatsu Debut Match: Takaaki Watanabe besiegt Yohei Komatsu (6:48) mit einem Crab Hold.
> 2. NEVER Openweight Title Tournament - Round 2: Kengo Mashimo besiegt Ryusuke Taguchi (7:54) mit dem Mudo.
> 3. NEVER Openweight Title Tournament - Round 2: Karl Anderson besiegt Shiori Asahi (3:59) mit einem Bernard Driver.
> 4. NEVER Openweight Title Tournament - Round 2: Masato Tanaka besiegt Taishi Takizawa (4:28) mit dem Sliding D.
> 5. NEVER Openweight Title Tournament - Round 2: Tomohiro Ishii besiegt YOSHI-HASHI (6:57) mit einer Lariat.
> 6. NEVER Openweight Title Tournament - Semi Final: Karl Anderson besiegt Kengo Mashimo (6:14) mit dem Gun Stun.
> 7. NEVER Openweight Title Tournament - Semi Final: Masato Tanaka besiegt Tomohiro Ishii (10:47) mit dem Sliding D.
> 8. Yujiro Takahashi besiegt Captain New Japan (5:55) mit dem Tokyo Pimps.
> 9. KUSHIDA, BUSHI & Hiromu Takahashi besiegen Daisuke Sasaki, Hiro Tonai & Ryuichi Sekine (11:12) nach dem 9549 von KUSHIDA gegen Sekine.
> 10. NEVER Openweight Title Tournament - Final: Masato Tanaka besiegt Karl Anderson (14:11) mit dem Sliding D.


*Pointless title but also a pointless winner too really.*



> AJPW "40TH ANNIVERSARY YEAR REAL WORLD TAG LEAGUE 2012", 17.11.2012 (GAORA TV)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 1,650 Fans
> 
> 1. Shuji Kondo besiegt SUSHI (6:32) mit der King Kong Lariat.
> 2. Akebono All Japan Return Match: Akebono, Ryota Hama & Masanobu Fuchi besiegen KENSO, Yasufumi Nakanoue & Andy Wu (4:35) nach einer Running Body Press von Akebono gegen Wu.
> 3. Real World Tag League - Block A: Tomoaki Honma & Kazushi [2] besiegen Miyamoto Taiyo Kea & Seiya Sanada [0] (12:36) nach dem Turmeric Bomber von Miyamoto gegen Sanada.
> 4. Real World Tag League - Block B: Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka [1] vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi [1] - Time Limit Draw (30:00).
> 5. AJPW World Jr. Heavyweight Title: Hiroshi Yamato (c) besiegt Kaz Hayashi (14:55) mit einem Cross-Arm Suplex Hold (4th defense).
> 6. Real World Tag League - Block B: Suwama & Joe Doering [2] besiegen Bambi Killer & Franz Dynamite [0] (9:34) nach einem Last Ride von Suwama gegen Dynamite.
> 7. Real World Tag League - Block A: Takao Omori & Manabu Soya [2] besiegen Masakatsu Funaki & Masayuki Kono [0] (13:38) nach einem Wild Bomber von Soya gegen Kono.


*I was interested in the Koji/BJ tag until they went 30 minutes. Fuck. *



> NOAH "GLOBAL LEAGUE 2012", 17.11.2012 (Samurai! TV)
> Nagoya International Conference Hall
> 1,700 Fans
> 
> 1. Zack Sabre Jr. besiegt Mitsuhiro Kitamiya (6:33) mit einem Cross Armbreaker.
> 2. Genba Hirayanagi besiegt Masashi Aoyagi (5:27) mit einem KICHIKU.
> 3. Taiji Ishimori & Atsushi Kotoge besiegen Akito & Nori da Funky Shibire-sasu (9:32) als Kotoge Shibire-sasu nach einem 450° Kill Switch pinnte.
> 4. Eddie Edwards besiegt Yoshinobu Kanemaru (8:18) mit einem Inside Cradle.
> 5. BRAVE vs TMDK: Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls besiegen Mohammed Yone & Naomichi Marufuji (9:27) nach einem Horizontal Cradle von Haste gegen Yone.
> 6. Takeshi Morishima, Super Crazy & Ricky Marvin besiegen Jun Akiyama, Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki (7:20) nach einem Sorpresa von Crazy gegen Aoki.
> 7. Global League - Block A: Go Shiozaki [6] besiegt Kento Miyahara [0] (10:29) mit einer Strong Arm Lariat.
> 8. Global League - Block B: Katsuhiko Nakajima [2] besiegt Maybach Taniguchi [6] (9:58) mit einem Right High Kick.
> 9. Global League - Block B: Akitoshi Saito [2] besiegt Takashi Sugiura [6] (12:39) mit dem Death End.
> 10. Global League - Block A: Yuji Nagata [8] besiegt KENTA [5] (16:21) mit einem Backdrop Hold.


*Shiozaki/Miyahara and Nagata/KENTA did end up being taped :mark:*


----------



## Chismo

Gonna watch that AJPW show, I could watch Strong BJ going at it for hours.


----------



## Obfuscation

That tag with Sekimoto is the only appealing thing on the AJPW card, imo.

NOAH card has more appeal for me. Maybe it's Morishima teaming w/dem luchadores.


----------



## seabs

.


> NJPW "NJPW 40TH ANNIVERSARY TOUR ~ WORLD TAG LEAGUE 2012", 20.11.2012 (Samurai! TV)
> Tokyo Dome City Hall
> 1,900 Fans
> 
> 1. Hirooki Goto, Karl Anderson, Jushin Thunder Liger & KUSHIDA besiegen Rush , Diamante Azul , Tiger Mask & BUSHI (9:37) nach dem Gun Stun von Anderson gegen BUSHI.
> 2. World Tag League - Block B: Manabu Nakanishi & Strong Man [2] besiegen Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka [0] (8:46) als Iizuka disqualifiziert wurde.
> 3. World Tag League - Block B: Masato Tanaka & Yujiro Takahashi [2] besiegen MVP & Shelton Benjamin [0] (10:08) mit einem Deadlift German Suplex Hold von Takahashi gegen MVP.
> 4. World Tag League - Block A: Yuji Nagata & Masaaki Mochizuki [2] besiegen Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii [0] (11:29) mit einem Backdrop Hold von Nagata gegen Ishii.
> 5. Special Tag Match: Kazushi Sakuraba & Katsuyori Shibata besiegen Jado & Gedo (7:05) nach dem PK von Shibata gegen Gedo.
> 6. World Tag League - Block A: Minoru Suzuki & Kengo Mashimo [2] besiegen Togi Makabe & Wataru Inoue [0] (10:27) nach einem Gotch-Style Piledriver von Suzuki gegen Inoue.
> 7. World Tag League - Block A: Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI [2] besiegen Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan [0] (14:09) nach dem Rainmaker von Okada gegen Captain.
> 8. World Tag League - Block B: Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima [2] besiegen Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. [0] (13:29) mit einer Moonsault Press von Tenzan gegen Archer.


----------



## Bubz

KENTA/Nagata should be great.


----------



## Chismo

WTL continues.



> *NJPW "NJPW 40TH ANNIVERSARY TOUR ~ WORLD TAG LEAGUE 2012", 21.11.2012 (J Sports)
> Tokyo Dome City Hall
> 2,400 Fans
> *
> 1. Manabu Nakanishi, Strong Man & Ryusuke Taguchi besiegen Yuji Nagata, Tiger Mask & BUSHI (9:13) nach dem Strong Man Slam von Strong Man gegen BUSHI.
> 2. World Tag League - Block B: Masato Tanaka & Yujiro Takahashi [4] besiegen Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka [0] (10:29) nach dem Sliding D von Tanaka gegen Iizuka.
> 3. World Tag League - Block B: Rush & Diamante Azul [2] besiegen Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima [2] (10:49) als Rush Tenzan pinnte.
> 4. World Tag League - Block A: Togi Makabe & Wataru Inoue [2] besiegen Hirooki Goto & Karl Anderson [0] (10:11) nach dem King King Kneedrop von Makabe gegen Goto.
> 5. Special Tag Match: Kazushi Sakuraba & Katsuyori Shibata besiegen Jushin Thunder Liger & KUSHIDA (4:31) mit einem Reverse Cross Armbreaker von Sakuraba gegen KUSHIDA.
> 6. World Tag League - Block B: MVP & Shelton Benjamin [2] besiegen Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. [0] (12:45) mit dem Fade to Black von Benjamin gegen Smith.
> 7. World Tag League - Block A: Minoru Suzuki & Kengo Mashimo [4] besiegen Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan [0] (15:01) nach einem Gotch-Style Piledriver von Suzuki gegen Captain.
> 8. World Tag League - Block A: Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii [2] besiegen Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI [2] (14:12) nach dem Boma Ye von Nakamura gegen YOSHI-HASHI.
> 
> 
> - World Tag League Standings:
> 
> Block A:
> 1. Minoru Suzuki & Kengo Mashimo [4]
> 2. Yuji Nagata & Masaaki Mochizuki [2]
> -. Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI [2]
> -. Togi Makabe & Wataru Inoue [2]
> -. Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii [2]
> 6. Hirooki Goto & Karl Anderson [0]
> -. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan [0]
> 
> 
> Block B:
> 1. Masato Tanaka & Yujiro Takahashi [4]
> 2. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima [2]
> -. Manabu Nakanishi & Strong Man [2]
> -. MVP & Shelton Benjamin [2]
> -. Rush & Diamante Azul [2]
> 6. Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka [0]
> -. Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. [0]


----------



## Obfuscation

Well a couple of those feel like upsets to me. TenKoji dropping to the lucha tandem being the one that sticks out.


----------



## Chismo

> KENTA defeated Sugiura in the finals to win the Global League.


Hopefully this is just "throwing him a bone" type of win, because him defeating Shima for the Hewiki strap would be a fucking disaster.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm all for a match between the two. Let it go 10 minutes like in 2007 and I'll be good.


----------



## Chismo

But, 9/17/2012:


----------



## Obfuscation

Oh that NOAH. I'll still watch. I like KENTA's KICKS~! And Morishima is the GOAT imo. So yeah.


----------



## Genking48

Credit: iheartdg.com



> *DRAGON GATE - 11/23 CROWN GATE - 22 Nov 2012
> 11/23/2012 Saga, Morodomi Heartful*
> *1. *CIMA, Masaaki Mochizuki, Don Fujii{W} (14:10 Top Rope Choke Slam) Naoki Tanisaki, Scott Reed, Cyber Kong{L}
> *2. *Gamma (8:23 Pinned with One Foot after Gamma Special) Mondai Ryu
> *3. *Dragon Kid (17:34 Ultra Hurricanrana) Jimmy Susumu
> *4. *Open the Triangle Gate Title Match: Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Mr. Kyukyu Toyonaka Dolphin{W} (24:59 Arm Lock) Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, Shachihoko BOY{L}
> *WORLD-1 fail in their 1st Defense, the Jimmys become the 39th Champion Team
> *5. *YAMATO{W}, Shingo Takagi (31:58 Frankensteiner) BxB Hulk, Akira Tozawa{L}
> 
> Mondai Ryu blasted Kong for being such a loser. He was so far beneath the Mighty Mondai Ryu he should be hurry up and vanish from MB. Gamma hit him from behind with his Singapore Cane. He briefly mocked his terrible promo ability before kicking off their match. It looks like Mondai Ryu & Kong will be fighting in a singles match soon.
> 
> Kagetora challenged DK for the Brave Gate again. DK said he was a fighting champion, and as a fighting Brave Gate champion he would accept any and all challengers. Except Kagetora. He would not accept his challenge because he won't shut up about it and keeps challenging him. Kagetora was undeterred and said for the sake of the Jimmys he would get his challenge one day.
> 
> Horiguchi thanked the fans for supporting them. By winning today, they fulfilled their obligations to Team Veteran. The Jimmys won't have to split up. He turned to Shachi, who suffered an arm injury during the match that forced him to tap out. He asked him if W1 wanted a rematch. Yoshino said that injuries were part of being a pro wrestler. WORLD-1 wanted a rematch, but replacing Shachi will be the International X that will be teaming with DoiYoshi & CIMA in Korakuen. Saito demanded to know who it was. Yoshino said he wouldn't have to wait until 12/6. He brought out Ricochet! Ricochet greeted the fans and called Horiguchi bald. Saito accepted them as a challenger team, saying it would be fun to fight with Rico again. This brought out MAD BLANKEY. Tanisaki was upset over the Triangle Gate becoming a belt that only W1 & the Jimmys fight over. MB wanted a shot as well. Dolphin refused, especially since the team would have Mondai Ryu & Kong. No one wants to see that. Horiguchi did eventually relent and accept a MB challenge after the W1 rematch.
> 
> DoiYoshi ended this segment by telling the Saga locals that Ricochet would also be competing at FINAL GATE in Fukuoka.
> 
> YAMATO taunted Tozawa. He went on to say that the same result would happen if they faced off in a singles match. Tozawa was quick to accept, saying that YAMATO better have more than a flash pin ready. GM Yagi made the match for FINAL GATE.
> 
> Takagi had the same challenge ready for Hulk. They bickered back and forth for awhile, before I LIKE COLA began playing. CIMA talked for awhile about the various challenges from the new generation this year. Takagi & Hulk were the only ones left for CIMA to knock down. Instead of going the predictable route of making them fight to decide the next challenger, the next CIMA Royale be a 3 way title match. CIMA vs. Takagi vs. Hulk. He asked Yagi to make it official. They took turns promising victory. CIMA said he was the best and strongest champion. He would be in peak physical condition. FINAL GATE would end the same way it ended last year, with him as champion. Because he is CIMA.
> 
> *12/23/2012 Fukuoka, Fukuoka Kokusai Center ~THE FINAL GATE 2012~*
> -YAMATO vs. Akira Tozawa
> -Open the Dream Gate 3 Way Title Match: CIMA vs. Shingo Takagi vs. BxB Hulk


----------



## seabs

_*Full Global League results:*_


> NOAH, 03.11.2012
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 2,000 Fans - Super No Vacancy
> 
> 1. NO MERCY vs. BRAVE: Maybach Taniguchi, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayanagi besiegen Ricky Marvin, Taiji Ishimori & Atsushi Kotoge (7:17) nach der Maybach Bomb von Taniguchi gegen Kotoge.
> 2. Akitoshi Saito & Kotaro Suzuki besiegen Eddie Edwards & Zack Sabre Jr. (10:30) nach dem Sickle of Death von Saito gegen Sabre.
> 3. Global League - Block B: Shane Haste [2] besiegt Naomichi Marufuji [0] (9:11) mit einem Bomb Valley Death.
> 4. Global League - Block A: KENTA [2] besiegt Kento Miyahara [0] (7:36) mit dem Go 2 Sleep.
> 5. NOAH vs. NJPW Special Tag Match: Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW & Satoshi Kojima NJPW besiegen Takashi Sugiura & Mohammed Yone (12:35) nach einer Lariat von Kojima gegen Yone.
> 6. GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title: Shuji Kondo AJPW (c) besiegt Atsushi Aoki (14:06) mit der King Kong Lariat (1st defense).
> 7. Global League - Block A: Takeshi Morishima [2] besiegt Mikey Nicholls [0] (6:34) mit einem Backdrop Suplex.
> 8. Global League - Block B: Jun Akiyama [2] besiegt Katsuhiko Nakajima [0] (12:12) mit einem Wrist-Clutch Exploder.
> 9. Global League - Block A: Yuji Nagata NJPW [2] besiegt Go Shiozaki [0] (18:47) mit einem Backdrop Hold.
> 
> 
> NOAH, 05.11.2012
> Numazu Wholesale Trading Company Center
> 650 Fans
> 
> 1. Taiji Ishimori besiegt Mitsuhiro Kitamiya (10:02) mit einem 450° Splash.
> 2. Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki besiegen Mikey Nicholls & Zack Sabre Jr. (11:10) nach einem Horizontal Cradle Cutback von Aoki gegen Sabre.
> 3. Go Shiozaki besiegt Eddie Edwards (16:52) durch Referee Stop (Shoulder Lock).
> 4. BRAVE vs. NO MERCY: Takashi Sugiura & Ricky Marvin besiegen KENTA & Genba Hirayanagi (13:42) nach einem Airplan Throw Hold von Marvin gegen Hirayanagi.
> 5. BRAVE vs. NO MERCY: Takeshi Morishima & Atsushi Kotoge besiegen Maybach Taniguchi & Yoshinobu Kanemaru (11:20) nach einem Backdrop Suplex von Morishima gegen Kanemaru.
> 6. Global League - Block A: Mohammed Yone [2] besiegt Kento Miyahara [0] (11:13) mit einem Muscle Buster.
> 7. Global League - Block B: Jun Akiyama [4] besiegt Shane Haste [0] (13:17) mit einem Wrist Clutch Exploder.
> 8. Global League - Block B: Naomichi Marufuji [2] besiegt Akitoshi Saito [0] (11:58) mit dem Pole Shift.
> 
> 
> NOAH, 09.11.2012
> Asahikawa Local Industry Promotion Center
> 720 Fans
> 
> 1. Taiji Ishimori besiegt Genba Hirayanagi (4:26) mit einem 450° Splash.
> 2. Kotaro Suzuki besiegt Mitsuhiro Kitamiya (6:14) mit einem Running Elbow.
> 3. Mikey Nicholls & Shane Haste besiegen Eddie Edwards & Zack Sabre Jr. (9:32) als Haste Sabre nach dem Double Tap pinnte.
> 4. NO MERCY vs BRAVE: KENTA & Yoshinobu Kanemaru besiegen Mohammed Yone & Ricky Marvin (11:15) nach dem Go 2 Sleep von KENTA gegen Marvin.
> 5. BRAVE vs. S.A.T: Jun Akiyama, Go Shiozaki & Atsushi Aoki besiegen Takeshi Morishima, Naomichi Marufuji & Atsushi Kotoge (14:31) nach einer Moonsault Press von Aoki gegen Kotoge.
> 6. Global League - Block B: Maybach Taniguchi [2] besiegt Akitoshi Saito [0] (10:54) mit der Maybach Bomb.
> 7. Global League - Block A: Yuji Nagata NJPW [4] besiegt Kento Miyahara [0] (10:43) mit einem Backdrop Hold.
> 8. Global League - Block B: Takashi Sugiura [2] besiegt Katsuhiko Nakajima [0] (12:08) mit einem Frankensteiner.
> 
> 
> NOAH, 10.11.2012
> Sapporo Teisen Hall
> 950 Fans
> 
> 1. Takuma Sano besiegt Taiji Ishimori (5:34) mit einem La Magistral Cutback.
> 2. S.A.T vs. BRAVE: Mohammed Yone & Ricky Marvin besiegen Akitoshi Saito & Atsushi Aoki (12:49) nach einem Muscle Buster von Yone gegen Aoki.
> 3. KENTA, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayanagi besiegen Shane Haste, Eddie Edwards & Zack Sabre Jr. (15:45) nach dem Go 2 Sleep von KENTA gegen Sabre.
> 4. BRAVE vs. S.A.T: Go Shiozaki & Kotaro Suzuki besiegen Takeshi Morishima & Atsushi Kotoge (16:17) nach einem Rolling Elbow von Suzuki gegen Kotoge.
> 6. Global League - Block B: Takashi Sugiura [4] besiegt Maybach Taniguchi [2] (10:29) mit einem Frankensteiner.
> 7. Global League - Block A: Yuji Nagata NJPW [6] besiegt Mikey Nicholls [0] (12:14) mit einem Backdrop Hold.
> 8. Global League - Block B: Naomichi Marufuji [4] besiegt Jun Akiyama [4] (19:58) mit dem Pole Shift.
> 
> 
> NOAH, 11.11.2012
> Sapporo Teisen Hall
> 1,100 Fans - No Vacancy
> 
> 1. Kotaro Suzuki besiegt Zack Sabre Jr. (8:28) mit dem Blue Destiny.
> 2. BRAVE vs. NO MERCY: Ricky Marvin & Atsushi Kotoge besiegen Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayanagi (10:30) nach einem Front Cradle von Kotoge gegen Hirayanagi.
> 3. Mikey Nicholls & Eddie Edwards besiegen Takuma Sano & Masashi Aoyagi (11:06) nach einem Japanese Leg Roll Clutch Hold von Edwards gegen Aoyagi.
> 4. BRAVE vs. S.A.T: Takashi Sugiura & Taiji Ishimori besiegen Jun Akiyama & Atsushi Aoki (13:16) nach einem Ankle Hoold von Sugiura gegen Aoki.
> 5. Global League - Block B: Shane Haste [4] besiegt Akitoshi Saito [0] (12:29) mit einer Diving Body Press.
> 6. Global League - Block A: KENTA [4] besiegt Mohammed Yone [2] (13:08) mit dem Game Over.
> 7. Global League - Block B: Maybach Taniguchi [4] besiegt Naomichi Marufuji [4] (14:05) mit der Maybach Bomb.
> 8. Global League - Block A: Go Shiozaki [2] besiegt Takeshi Morishima [2] (17:43) mit dem Limit Break.
> 
> 
> NOAH, 12.11.2012
> Aomori Industrial Hall
> 630 Fans
> 
> 1. Eddie Edwards besiegt Zack Sabre Jr. (6:50) mit einem Jackknife Hold.
> 2. BRAVE vs. NO MERCY: Naomichi Marufuji & Atsushi Kotoge besiegen Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayanagi (11:24) nach einem Front Cradle von Kotoge gegen Hirayanagi.
> 3. S.A.T vs. BRAVE: Akitoshi Saito & Atsushi Aoki besiegen Takashi Sugiura & Taiji Ishimori (10:27) nach dem Assault Point von Aoki gegen Ishimori.
> 4. BRAVE vs. S.A.T: Jun Akiyama & Kotaro Suzuki besiegen Takeshi Morishima & Ricky Marvin (9:10) nach einem Exploder von Akiyama gegen Marvin.
> 5. Global League - Block B: Maybach Taniguchi [6] besiegt Shane Haste [4] (10:40) mit der Maybach Bomb.
> 6. Global League - Block A: KENTA [5] vs. Mikey Nicholls [1] - Time Limit Draw (30:00).
> 7. Global League - Block A: Go Shiozaki [4] besiegt Mohammed Yone [2] (17:53) mit dem Limit Break.
> 
> 
> NOAH, 14.11.2012
> Iwate Prefectural Gymnasium
> 820 Fans
> 
> 1. Eddie Edwards besiegt Taiji Ishimori (9:55) mit einem Inside Cradle.
> 2. Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayanagi besiegen Ricky Marvin & Zack Sabre Jr. (11:05) nach dem Touch Out von Kanemaru gegen Sabre.
> 3. S.A.T vs. BRAVE: Akitoshi Saito & Kotaro Suzuki besiegen Naomichi Marufuji & Atsushi Kotoge (15:47) nach einem Rolling Elbow von Suzuki gegen Kotoge.
> 4. S.A.T vs. NO MERCY: KENTA & Maybach Taniguchi besiegen Jun Akiyama & Atsushi Aoki (17:18) nach dem Go 2 Sleep von KENTA gegen Aoki.
> 5. Global League - Block A: Mikey Nicholls [3] besiegt Go Shiozaki [4] (14:07) mit der Mikey Bomb.
> 6. Global League - Block B: Takashi Sugiura [6] besiegt Shane Haste [4] (16:02) mit einem Frankensteiner.
> 7. Global League - Block A: Takeshi Morishima [4] besiegt Mohammed Yone [2] (16:08) mit einem Backdrop Suplex.
> 
> 
> NOAH, 17.11.2012 (Samurai! TV)
> Nagoya International Conference Hall
> 1,700 Fans
> 
> 1. Zack Sabre Jr. besiegt Mitsuhiro Kitamiya (6:33) mit einem Cross Armbreaker.
> 2. Genba Hirayanagi besiegt Masashi Aoyagi (5:27) mit einem KICHIKU.
> 3. Taiji Ishimori & Atsushi Kotoge besiegen Akito & Nori da Funky Shibire-sasu (9:32) als Kotoge Shibire-sasu nach einem 450° Kill Switch pinnte.
> 4. Eddie Edwards besiegt Yoshinobu Kanemaru (8:18) mit einem Inside Cradle.
> 5. BRAVE vs TMDK: Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls besiegen Mohammed Yone & Naomichi Marufuji (9:27) nach einem Horizontal Cradle von Haste gegen Yone.
> 6. Takeshi Morishima, Super Crazy & Ricky Marvin besiegen Jun Akiyama, Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki (7:20) nach einem Sorpresa von Crazy gegen Aoki.
> 7. Global League - Block A: Go Shiozaki [6] besiegt Kento Miyahara [0] (10:29) mit einer Strong Arm Lariat.
> 8. Global League - Block B: Katsuhiko Nakajima [2] besiegt Maybach Taniguchi [6] (9:58) mit einem Right High Kick.
> 9. Global League - Block B: Akitoshi Saito [2] besiegt Takashi Sugiura [6] (12:39) mit dem Death End.
> 10. Global League - Block A: Yuji Nagata NJPW [8] besiegt KENTA [5] (16:21) mit einem Backdrop Hold.
> 
> 
> NOAH, 18.11.2012
> Osaka BODYMAKER COLOSSEUM (Osaka Prefectural Gymnasium #2)
> 1,100 Fans
> 
> 1. S.A.T vs. BRAVE: Go Shiozaki & Kotaro Suzuki besiegen Taiji Ishimori & Atsushi Kotoge (10:01) nach dem Go Flasher von Shiozaki gegen Ishimori.
> 2. Mikey Nicholls besiegt Ryuji Hijikata (8:11) mit der Mikey Bomb.
> 3. Shane Haste besiegt Atsushi Aoki (6:38) mit einem Bomb Valley Death.
> 4. KENTA, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayanagi besiegen Takashi Sugiura, Super Crazy & Ricky Marvin (11:52) nach einem Cross Kneelock von Hirayanagi gegen Marvin.
> 5. Maybach Taniguchi besiegt Eddie Edwards (8:01) mit der Maybach Bomb.
> 6. Global League - Block A: Takeshi Morishima [6] besiegt Kento Miyahara [0] (6:51) mit einem Backdrop Suplex.
> 7. Global League - Block B: Naomichi Marufuji [6] besiegt Katsuhiko Nakajima [2] (12:08) mit einem Dragon Suplex Hold.
> 8. Global League - Block A: Mohammed Yone [4] besiegt Yuji Nagata NJPW [8] (15:16) mit einem Muscle Buster.
> 9. Global League - Block B: Akitoshi Saito [4] besiegt Jun Akiyama [4] (16:28) mit dem Sickle of Death.
> 
> 
> NOAH, 20.11.2012
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 1,400 Fans
> 
> 1. Zack Sabre Jr. besiegt Atsushi Kotoge (7:32) mit einem Cross Armbreacker.
> 2. BRAVE vs. S.A.T: Go Shiozaki & Atsushi Aoki besiegen Naomichi Marufuji & Taiji Ishimori (13:01) nach dem Assault Point von Aoki gegen Ishimori.
> 3. Maybach Taniguchi, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayanagi besiegen Mohammed Yone, Super Crazy & Ricky Marvin (13:52) nach einem Cross Kneelock von Hirayanagi gegen Marvin.
> 4. Kotaro Suzuki besiegt Eddie Edwards (7:31) mit einem Running Elbow.
> 5. Global League - Block B: Katsuhiko Nakajima [4] besiegt Shane Haste [4] (9:28) mit einem Right High Kick.
> 6. Global League - Block A: Kento Miyahara [2] besiegt Mikey Nicholls [3] (6:45) mit einem German Suplex Hold.
> 7. Global League - Block B: Jun Akiyama [6] besiegt Takashi Sugiura [6] (15:05) mit einem Frankensteiner Cutback.
> 8. Global League - Block A: KENTA [7] besiegt Takeshi Morishima [6] (16:55) mit dem Game Over.
> 
> NOAH "GLOBAL LEAGUE 2012", 23.11.2012 (G+)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 2,200 Fans - Super No Vacancy
> 
> 1. Shane Haste besiegt Kento Miyahara (4:36) mit einem Side Cradle.
> 2. Global League - Block B: Akitoshi Saito besiegt Katsuhiko Nakajima (8:28) nach dem Sickle of Death.
> 3. Global League - Block B: Takashi Sugiura besiegt Naomichi Marufuji (9:37) nach einem Frankensteiner.
> 4. Global League - Block B: Maybach Taniguchi besiegt Jun Akiyama (7:33) nach der Maybach Bomb.
> 5. Global League - Block A: Mohammed Yone [6] besiegt Mikey Nicholls [3] (4:10) nach einem Muscle Buster.
> 5. Global League - Block A: KENTA [9] besiegt Go Shiozaki [6] (11:03) mit dem GAME OVER.
> 6. Global League - Block A: Takeshi Morishima [8] besiegt Yuji Nagata [8] (15:05) nach einem Backdrop.
> 7. Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayanagi besiegen Taiji Ishimori & Atsushi Kotoge (7:46) nach dem Touch Out von Kanemaru gegen Kotoge.
> 8. Super Crazy, Ricky Marvin & Eddie Edwards besiegen Kotaro Suzuki, Atsushi Aoki & Zack Sabre Jr. (4:49) nach dem Crazy Driver von Super Crazy gegen Sabre.
> 9. Global League - Final: KENTA besiegt Takashi Sugiura (21:03) nach dem go 2 sleep.
> 
> 
> - Global League Final Standings:
> 
> Block A:
> 1. KENTA [9]
> 2. Takeshi Morishima [8]
> 3. Yuji Nagata [8]
> 4. Go Shiozaki [6]
> 5. Mohammed Yone [6]
> 6. Mikey Nicholls [3]
> 7. Kento Miyahara [2]
> 
> 
> Block B:
> 1. Takashi Sugiura [8]
> 2. Maybach Taniguchi [8]
> 3. Naomichi Marufuji [6]
> -. Jun Akiyama [6]
> -. Akitoshi Saito [6]
> 6. Katsuhiko Nakajima [4]
> 7. Shane Haste [4]


*I guess it's a success overall. 2 very stong turnouts in Korakuen. Granted it's only Korakuen but it's a lot better than what they've been drawing there recently. Nagata looked to be a difference maker. Only one 30:00 draw and most matches going <15:00 is refreshing. Didn't seem to get anyone over though. Nicholls booking was odd. Draw with KENTA and beats Shiozaki but loses to everyone else including Yone and Miyahara. There's stuff I want to see from the show though so that's the main thing. Who knows if I ever bother with them though. KENTA will probably take the title now. Morishima beat him for the title already once along with the Global League Final last year so KENTA's due a win against him. Plus Morishima's gone through most of his top challengers now too.*


----------



## Chismo

I like KENTER, but if he wins the strap, Shima's career will go down the shitter, and NOAH's gonna draw even worse numbers. Ridiculous decision, if happens.


----------



## Defrost

JoeRulz said:


> I like KENTER, but if he wins the strap, Shima's career will go down the shitter, and NOAH's gonna draw even worse numbers. Ridiculous decision, if happens.


KENTA is more over than Morishima. By a lot. KENTA is more over than anyone else in that company by a lot. When one guy is more over than everyone else the booking move is usually to put the belt on him.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

JoeRulz said:


> Hopefully this is just "throwing him a bone" type of win, because him defeating Shima for the Hewiki strap would be a fucking disaster.


In a world where Morishima draws 20 000 people and KENTA is what Yoshinari Ogawa changes his name to. In reality, however, it's the best option they have. Maybach isn't ready yet but he'll probably be the one who'll take the belt from KENTA if he gets it which he absolutely should. ANYONE else taking the belt would be stupid. Morishima's ran through everyone in the company, so dropping the belt to an outsider would be even more stupid. Might as well give those 500 fans that DO come to the arena a reason to return with their favourite guy winning the belt.


----------



## Nervosa

Power Struggle Review

Time Splitters vs. Forever Hooligans *** 
No clue why so short. the KOPW match was much better.

10-man tag **
Little bits of fun and filler. 

suzuki/taichi vs. Nagata/Taguchi ***1/4
Decent fun little tag. Nagata and Suzuki work so well together. 

Killer Elite Squad vs. Ten-Koji ***3/4
Finish was a bit out of nowhere, but other than that, I loved this match. Way way better than the KOPW match. Archer is really incredible.

Devitt vs. Low-Ki ****
I really loved this. I thought it was much much better than Ibushi/Ki last month. the Abdomen work by Ki set up a really good story. However, I just don't get why they don't trust Ki with the strap. Two straight title reigns that went way way too short.

Laughter7 vs. Makabe/Inoue **
I LOVED the KOPW match. This was blah. Mostly just setup for Makabe/Shibata next month. Inoue is still a bitch. Sakuraba still rules.

Okada vs. Goto ***3/4
This was fine, I guess. Neck work of Goto was ok, and Goto did manage to look like he might win it. I'm just not sold on him. Okada's stuff is just amazing, and he did the best he could. Better than Goto/Nakamura from last month, at least. 

Nakamura vs. Anderson ****1/4
Loved it. Anderson's Arm stuff was great, the Gun-Stun on the table was cool, and the comeback was really excellent. Machine gun is just so great this year, and Nakamura is still probably my favorite wrestler in the world. Needed more time, but I get how New Japan likes to protect the main event by reducing the time of the other matches. This could have been better with more time, but I loved what was here.

Tanahashi vs. Yujiro ****1/4
Hey....better than it probably had any right to be. Tanahashi did his usual stuff, and Yujiro honestly felt like he kept up all the way. Its not a star-making performance, but I wouldnt say Yujiro was outclassed. His moveset is actually really good, and he has a really good dynamic for Tanahashi to work against. Tanahashi did all his usual stuff, which I probably didn't love as much as a lot of others do, but he does what he does rather well. The guy knows how to make a comeback though, thats for sure. Definately enjoyable.

Overall, probably a better quality show than KOPW, except, of course, the main event. better Heavy Tag Title match, better Junior match, better IC match. Junior Tag and Laughter 7 matches were weaker, though, by a lot. Main event was better than expected, but this did kinda feel like a setup for the Dome Show.

all that really matters is SAKURABA VS. NAKAJIMA!

Going to be AMAZING!


----------



## Obfuscation

JoeRulz said:


> I like KENTER, but if he wins the strap, Shima's career will go down the shitter, and NOAH's gonna draw even worse numbers. Ridiculous decision, if happens.


I doubt one loss like that would totally ruin the guy. I know NOAH isn't exactly the hottest company right now, yet Morishima losing to an over and established worker like KENTA would exactly be the worst thing to happen. If anything I see Morishima being GHC Champ multiple times following this second championship run.


----------



## Defrost

Nervosa said:


> Power Struggle Review
> 
> Time Splitters vs. Forever Hooligans ***
> No clue why so short. the KOPW match was much better.


It was short because Kozlov was injured


----------



## Nervosa

Defrost said:


> It was short because Kozlov was injured


Thanks man. I had not heard this at all! That would certainly explain it. where did you read that?


----------



## Defrost

Nervosa said:


> Thanks man. I had not heard this at all! That would certainly explain it. where did you read that?


You could tell looking at him. His leg was all wrapped up and he could barely walk and Romero did most of the work.


----------



## Sunglasses

Maybe KENTA won't be taking the title from Morishima, but from Kojima.


----------



## Chismo

KENTA is over with a dozen of school fangirls, and that's it. Of course, this is an obvious exaggeration, but you got my point. Unless NOAH's touring plans are high school gyms and kindergardens, this is bad idea.



Hailsabin said:


> I doubt one loss like that would totally ruin the guy. I know NOAH isn't exactly the hottest company right now, yet Morishima losing to an over and established worker like KENTA would exactly be the worst thing to happen. If anything I see Morishima being GHC Champ multiple times following this second championship run.


Well, you'd be surprised, because Japs aren't buying into "Juniors over Hewikis" stuff. Shima's already lost a ton of his drawing abilities since his Wild II and post-ROH days, imagine what happens if a midget called KENTA defeats him for the big one. Sheeeit, even Jun Akiyama lost some of his mojo after Ogawa embarrassed him.

There's a reason why Liger or Kanemoto never went out there (major titles), it's just too risky. "Being over" is a very tricky thing. NOAH is playing with fire, IMO, it could be Marufuji 2006 case all over again, but NOAH was hot back then at least.



Sunglasses said:


> Maybe KENTA won't be taking the title from Morishima, but from Kojima.


Honestly, this is by far the best option possible, if they really want KENTA as the Champ.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Nervosa said:


> Thanks man. I had not heard this at all! That would certainly explain it. where did you read that?


He injured himself at Road To Power Struggle Twin Messe Shizuoka after bad superkick, he couldn't walk to the back after the match (the show was only a week before the iPPV).


----------



## Chismo

*DDT “SNAKE WORLD REINCARNATION FINAL ~ POISON SAWADA JULIE FOREVER”, 25/11/2012
Tokyo Korakuen Hall
1,779 Fans – Super No Vacancy Full House*

0. Dark Match: Hoshitango defeated Taichi Kazato with the Midnight Buenos Aires (4:53).
1. Castle Siege Death Match – Final Chapter: Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiri Irie & Takao Soma defeated Sanshiro Takagi, Makoto Oishi & Akito (5:39).
2. Yasu Urano, Hikaru Sato & Gorgeous Matsuno defeated Masa Takanashi, Tomomitsu Matsunaga & Yukio Sakaguchi when Sato submitted MatsunG with the Cross Armbreaker (8:41).
3. Danshoku Dino & DJ Nira defeated Michael Nakazawa & Hiroshi Fukuda when Nira pinned Fukuda after the Danshoku Driver (6:43).
4. Kota Ibushi, Kenny Omega & Gota Ihashi defeated Yuji Hino, Antonio Honda & Daisuke Sasaki when Ihashi pinned Honda with the Frog Splash (10:17).
5. *KO-D Openweight Title*: El Generico © defeated MIKAMI with the Brainbustaaaaahhhhh!!!!! (16:30).
*V2 for El Generico.
6. Poison Sawada JULIE Retirement Match: Hiro Tsumaki, Tetsuya Endo & Konosuke Takeshita defeated Poison Sawada JULIE, Takatoge & JARASHIMA when Takeshita pinned JULIE with the Touchdown (10:57).

Poison Sawada JULIE has retired, he made his decision a couple of months ago when doctors told him his body was too beat up to continue wrestling. He wanted to put over the next generation of DDT wrestlers in his final match and dropped the fall to high school rookie Konosuke Takeshita, who DDT seems to begin investing in.

Kenny Omega is the next challenger for El Generico's title. :mark:

Antonio Honda has lately been trying to steal other wrestlers' gear to sell on Yahoo Auctions and fund the Monster Army. :lmao Sanshiro Takagi is bringing in Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima to fight the Monster Army as punishment.


----------



## Caponex75

JoeRulz said:


> KENTA is over with a dozen of school fangirls, and that's it. Of course, this is an obvious exaggeration, but you got my point. Unless NOAH's touring plans are high school gyms and kindergardens, this is bad idea.


And he is also over with all the male fans and happens to be one of the true NOAH guys built from the ground up that happens to be incredibly over. Considering his last two GHC Heavyweight title matches drawed, I guess it would be save to say he isn't just over with a small portion of the audience.





> Well, you'd be surprised, because Japs aren't buying into "Juniors over Hewikis" stuff. Shima's already lost a ton of his drawing abilities since his Wild II and post-ROH days, imagine what happens if a midget called KENTA defeats him for the big one. Sheeeit, even Jun Akiyama lost some of his mojo after Ogawa embarrassed him.


Totally different. Ogawa is a shrimp that beat Akiyama in 5 minutes in some of the most retarded booking ever. KENTA is one....wait...*The* most over guy in the company with credible wins over the longest reigning GHC Champion ever and won a entire tournament to earn this shot again. Considering people have no issue with "the midget" known as Suguira or "McLacky" Okada being top heavyweights, I don't think we will have a problem. 



> There's a reason why Liger or Kanemoto never went out there (major titles), it's just too risky. "Being over" is a very tricky thing. NOAH is playing with fire, IMO, it could be Marufuji 2006 case all over again, but NOAH was hot back then at least.


There are also forever juniors and juniors that can become heavyweights. Liger, Kanemoto, Marvin, Suzuki, Aoki, and a BUNCH of others come to mind when I think of that. However, KENTA isn't one of them. He has had some of the best matches against Heavyweights and has looked entirely believable facing some of their champions(Akiyama in 2009 comes to mind). Heck, he damn near made Kawada in his first match back in NOAH. As long as he is willing to put in the effort to convert and keeps the crowd behind him every step of the way, I don't see why not. I'll even go to say KENTA/Sugiura from 2011 was one of the best heavyweight matches in freaking years in NOAH.


----------



## Chismo

It all comes down to business, and yeah, I'm pretty sceptical with KENTA there. Plus, you mention Sugiura the Junior. Right... His reign had the lowest numbers ever.


----------



## Obfuscation

JoeRulz said:


> Well, you'd be surprised, because Japs aren't buying into "Juniors over Hewikis" stuff. Shima's already lost a ton of his drawing abilities since his Wild II and post-ROH days, imagine what happens if a midget called KENTA defeats him for the big one. Sheeeit, even Jun Akiyama lost some of his mojo after Ogawa embarrassed him.
> 
> There's a reason why Liger or Kanemoto never went out there (major titles), it's just too risky. "Being over" is a very tricky thing. NOAH is playing with fire, IMO, it could be Marufuji 2006 case all over again, but NOAH was hot back then at least.


That's a damn shame then. Especially from someone who's size shouldn't come into play. Morishima might be a monster, but if you get kneed or kicked that hard (since that's KENTA's MO) you're gonna go down. That simple. This isn't some Rey Mysterio beating Big Show with a seated senton BS. KENTA is a junior who is strong enough to actually lift Morishima for his finisher. There really isn't going to be some major disbelief that a smaller wrestler beat a bigger wrestler here. Don't know why fans would be so taken aback by it. Then again, I'm one of those guys who doesn't ever put size into play. Except for my previous example of Mysterio. That was mostly due to cheesy booking.

:mark: @ an upcoming El Generico vs Kenny Omega match.


----------



## Chismo

Results:


> *
> NJPW "NJPW 40TH ANNIVERSARY TOUR ~ WORLD TAG LEAGUE 2012", 02.12.2012 (WPW/PPV/iPPV)
> Aichi Prefectural Gymnasium
> 8,500 Fans - Super No Vacancy*
> 
> 1. Minoru Suzuki, TAKA Michinoku , Kengo Mashimo & Taichi besiegen Yuji Nagata, Masaaki Mochizuki , Ryusuke Taguchi & BUSHI (11:41) nach einem Taichi-Style Gedo Clutch von Taichi gegen BUSHI.
> 2. YOSHI-HASHI & Jado besiegen Rush & Diamante Azul (8:21) nach einer Swanton Bomb von YOSHI-HASHI gegen Azul.
> 3. *World Tag League - Semi Final*: Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. besiegen Togi Makabe & Wataru Inoue (12:10) als Smith Inoue nach der Killer Bomb pinnte.
> 4. *World Tag League - Semi Final*: Hirooki Goto & Karl Anderson besiegen Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima (14:41) nach dem Shouten Kai von Goto gegen Tenzan.
> 5. Manabu Nakanishi & Strong Man besiegen Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka (3:50) als Iizuka nach Eingreifen von Tanaka & Takahashi disqualifiziert wurde.
> 6. Manabu Nakanishi, Strong Man, MVP & Shelton Benjamin besiegen Masato Tanaka , Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka & Yujiro Takahashi als Iizuka disqualifiziert wurde.
> 7. Kazushi Sakuraba & Katsuyori Shibata besiegen Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii (9:20) nach einem Sakuraba Lock von Sakuraba gegen Ishii.
> 8. Kazuchika Okada & Gedo besiegen Hiroshi Tanahashi & KUSHIDA (15:22) nach dem Rainmaker von Okada gegen KUSHIDA.
> 9. *World Tag League - Final*: Hirooki Goto & Karl Anderson besiegen Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. (15:36) nach dem Gun Stun von Anderson gegen Smith.
> 
> 
> - World Tag League Group Stage Final Standings:
> 
> *Block A*:
> 1. [Always Hypers] Togi Makabe & Wataru Inoue [8]
> 2. [Sword & Guns] Hirooki Goto & Karl Anderson [8]
> 3. [Mr. Anti-Agings E & W] Yuji Nagata & Masaaki Mochizuki [6]
> 4. [CHAOS Invincible] Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii [6]
> 5. [CHAOS RIDE THE LIGHTNING] Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI [6]
> 6. [Suzuki Army] Minoru Suzuki & Kengo Mashimo [6]
> 7. [Captain Ace] Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan [0]
> 
> *Block B*:
> 1. [Best in the World TenKojI] Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima [8]
> 2. [Killer Elite Squad] Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. [8]
> 3. [Complete Players] Masato Tanaka & Yujiro Takahashi [6]
> 4. [CHAOS Dark Men] Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka [6]
> 5. [THE WORLD GREATEST TAG] MVP & Shelton Benjamin [6]
> 6. [Japan & Mexico Muscle Orchestra ReturnS] Manabu Nakanishi & Strong Man [4]
> 7. [CMLL Asesino] Rush & Diamante Azul [4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AJPW "40TH ANNIVERSARY YEAR REAL WORLD TAG LEAGUE 2012", 30.11.2012 (GAORA TV)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 1,700 Fans*
> 
> 1. Yasufumi Nakanoue besiegt SUSHI (5:10) mit einem Horizontal Cradle.
> 2. *Real World Tag League - Block A*: Masakatsu Funaki & Masayuki Kono [6] besiegen Taiyo Kea & Seiya Sanada [3] (11:13) nach einem Giant Kneedrop von Kono gegen Sanada.
> 3. *Real World Tag League - Block A*: Takao Omori & Manabu Soya [7] besiegen Tomoaki Honma & Kazushi Miyamoto [4] (8:17) nach einem Axe Bomber von Omori gegen Honma.
> 4. *Real World Tag League - Block B*: Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka [5] besiegen Akebono & Ryota Hama [4] (9:13) nach einem Horizontal Cradle von Tanaka gegen Hama.
> 5. *Real World Tag League - Block B*: Suwama & Joe Doering [6] besiegen Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi [3] (9:00) nach einer Revolution Bomb von Doering gegen Okabayashi.
> 6. Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo besiegen Hiroshi Yamato & Andy Wu (5:00) nach der King Kong Lariat von Kondo gegen Wu.
> 7. Keji Muto, KENSO & Masanobu Fuchi besiegen Bambi Killer, Franz Dynamite & MAZADA (10:55) nach dem Shining Wizard von Muto gegen MAZADA.
> 8. *Real World Tag League - Final / AJPW World Tag Team Title*: Takao Omori & Manabu Soya besiegen Suwama & Joe Doering (19:44) nach einem Wild Bomber von Soya gegen Doering - Titelwechsel.
> 
> 
> *BJW, 24.11.2012 (Samurai! TV)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 1,296 Fans*
> 
> 0. Yuichi Taniguchi besiegt Amigo Suzuki (6:37) mit einem Horizontal Cradle.
> 1. Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazuki Hashimoto besiegen Abdullah Kobayashi & Kankuro Hoshino (7:35) nach einer Short Range Lariat von Sekimoto gegen Hoshino.
> 2. MEN's Teioh 20th Anniversary Match: MEN's Teioh, Kota Ibushi DDT & Makoto Oishi DDT besiegen Onryo, Tsutomu Oosugi & Hercules Senga (13:17) nach einem Tornado Clutch von Teioh gegen Onryo.
> 3. *Big Japan Tag League - Block A Final / BJW Tag Team Title*: Yuji Okabayashi & Shinobu (c) besiegen Osamu Nishimura & Shinya Ishikawa (15:29) nach einem Argentine Backbreaker von Okabayashi gegen Ishikawa (2nd defense).
> 4. *Big Japan Tag League - Block B Final*, Fluorescent Lighttubes, Ladder & Hammer Death Match ~ The Devouring of Heaven and Earth: Yuko Miyamoto & Isami Kodaka Union Pro besiegen Ryuji Ito & Takumi Tsukamoto (14:51) nach einem Diving Double Kneedrop von Kodaka gegen Tsukamoto.
> 5. Big Japan vs. All Japan: Ryota Hama AJPW & Yasufumi Nakanoue AJPW besiegen Yoshihito Sasaki & Hideyoshi Kamitani (7:45) nach einem Reverse Splash von Hama gegen Kamitani.
> 6. Jun Kasai Big Japan Return Match - Hardcore Match: Takashi Sasaki, "Black Angel" Jaki Numazawa & Shadow WX besiegen Jun Kasai, Brahman Shu & Brahman Kei (13:47) nach einem GOD-Style Piledriver von Numazawa gegen Kei.
> 7. *Big Japan Tag League - Final / BJW Tag Team Title*: Yuko Miyamoto & Isami Kodaka Union Pro besiegen Yuji Okabayashi & Shinobu (c) (20:38) nach einem Fire Thunder auf Lighttubes von Miyamoto gegen Okabayashi - Titelwechsel.



Couple of line-ups:


> *AJPW, 11.12.2012 (GAORA TV)
> Nagano White Ring*
> 
> 1. 3 Way Match: SUSHI vs. Kikutaro vs. Andy Wu
> 2. Yasufumi Nakanoue vs. Tomoaki Honma
> 3. Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo vs. Minoru Tanaka & MAZADA
> 4. Suwama, Joe Doering & KENSO vs. Taiyo Kea, Akebono & Ryota Hama
> 5. Takao Omori vs. Masayuki Kono
> 6. *AJPW World Jr. Heavyweight Title*: Hiroshi Yamato (c) vs. Koji Kanemoto
> 7. *GAORA TV Title*: Seiya Sanada (c) vs. Kazushi Miyamoto
> 8. Special Tag Match: Keiji Muto & Big Van Vader vs. Bambi Killer & Franz Dynamite
> 9. *Triple Crown*: Masakatsu Funaki (c) vs. Manabu Soya
> 
> *
> NOAH "GREAT VOYAGE 2012 IN RYOGOKU VOL. 2", 09.12.2012 (G+)
> Tokyo Ryogoku Kokugikan*
> 
> 1. NOAH vs. Diamond Ring 3 Match Series 1st: Mikey Nicholls & Shane Haste vs. Mitsuhiro Kitamiya & Tsurugi
> 2. NOAH vs. Diamond Ring 3 Match Series 2nd: Taiji Ishimori & Atsushi Kotoge vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Satoshi Kajiwara
> 3. NOAH vs. Diamond Ring 3 Match Series 3rd: Mohammed Yone vs. Kento Miyahara
> 4. *GHC Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title*: Super Crazy & Ricky Marvin (c) vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayanagi
> 5. *GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title*: Shuji Kondo (c) vs. Kotaro Suzuki
> 6. NOAH vs. AJPW Special 6-Man Tag Match: Jun Akiyama, Yoshinari Ogawa & Atsushi Aoki vs. Taiyo Kea , Akebono & Kaz Hayashi
> 7. NO MERCY vs. Jado Army Special 6-Man Tag Match: Yoshihiro Takayama, KENTA & Maybach Taniguchi vs. Atsushi Onita, Ichiro Yaguchi & Hideki Hosaka
> 8. *GHC Tag Team Title*: Go Shiozaki & Akitoshi Saito (c) vs. Takashi Sugiura & Naomichi Marufuji
> 9. *GHC Heavyweight Title*: Takeshi Morishima (c) vs. Satoshi Kojima
> 
> 
> *BJW "BIG JAPAN DEATH VEGAS", 09.12.2012 (Samurai! TV)
> Yokohama Bunka Gymnasium*
> 
> 1. Shinya Ishikawa, Kazuki Hashimoto & Hideyoshi Kamitani vs. Takashi Sasaki, Kankuro Hoshino & Rory Mondo CZW (USA)
> 2. MEN's Teioh, Shinobu, Tsutomu Oosugi & Hercules Senga vs. Brahman Shu, Brahman Kei, Masato Inaba & Amigo Suzuki
> 3. "Black Angel" Jaki Numazawa, Yuko Miyamoto & Isami Kodaka Union Pro vs. Jun Kasai, Shadow WX & Shuji Ishikawa Union Pro
> 4. Masashi Taketa Big Japan Return Match - Fluorescent Lighttubes, Barbed Wire Boards & Free Weapons Death Match: Masashi Taketa vs. Takumi Tsukamoto
> 5. *AJPW World Tag Team Title*: Takao Omori AJPW & Manabu Soya AJPW (c) vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi
> 6. *BJW World Strong Heavyweight Title*: Yoshihito Sasaki (c) vs. Ryota Hama AJPW
> 7. *BJW Deathmatch Heavyweight Title*: Abdullah Kobayashi (c) vs. Ryuji Ito
> 
> 
> *Dragon Gate "Final Gate 2012" (PPV)
> 12/23/2012 Fukuoka, Fukuoka Kokusai Center*
> 
> - YAMATO vs. Akira Tozawa
> - *Open the Dream Gate Title* (elimination rules): CIMA (c) vs. Shingo Takagi vs. BxB Hulk


----------



## Genking48

Dragon Gate results 


> credit: iheartdg
> *12/2 CROWN GATE Finale - 01 Dec 2012*
> *12/2/2012 Aichi, Nagoya Congress Center - 1100 Attendance*
> *1. *Don Fujii{W}, Gamma (9:06 Thesz Press) Jimmy Kanda{L}, Mr. Kyukyu Toyonaka Dolphin
> *2. *Cyber Kong (7:58 Cyber Bomb) Mondai Ryu
> *3. *Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, Ricochet{W} (14:41 Shooting Star Press) Akira Tozawa, Scott Reed, Kzy{L}
> *4. *BxB Hulk, Naoki Tanisaki{W} (18:41 Night Ride) YAMATO{L}, Shingo Takagi
> *5. *Team Veteran Returns vs. Jimmys 3 Elimination Match Series Round 3: CIMA, Masaaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid, Yuji Nagata (4-3) Jimmy Susumu, Jimmy Kagetora, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!
> -Nagata (Backdrop Hold) Saito
> -Horiguchi (Backslide from Heaven) Mochizuki
> -(Both over the Top Rope) Nagata & Kagetora
> -Susumu (Over the Top Rope) CIMA
> -DK (23:32 Ultra Hurricanrana) Susumu
> 
> *KING OF CHOP 4*
> -Mr. Kyukyu Toyonaka Dolphin def. Naruki Doi
> -Gamma def. Akira Tozawa
> -Don Fujii def. YAMATO
> -Naoki Tanisaki def. CIMA
> -Scott Reed def. BxB Hulk
> -Shingo Takagi def. Jimmy Kanda
> -Don Fujii def. Mr. Kyukyu Toyonaka Dolphin, Gamma
> -Naoki Tanisaki def. Scott Reed, Shingo Takagi
> -Naoki Tanisaki def. Don Fujii
> 
> CIMA & Horiguchi bickered after the opener. CIMA promised victory for Team Veteran. Horiguchi noted that Mochizuki wasn't even in the building yet. CIMA said not to worry about Mocchy, as he would arrive after he was done with his match in New Japan. Horiguchi then inquired about the identity of the X in the main event. CIMA simply said he was X of Team Veteran Returns and they would have to wait for the match to find out more. Horiguchi told him it didn't really matter who he was because the Jimmys were going to win.
> 
> The low ranks of -akatsuki- really came back on TakaYAMA today. They were left totally helpless in the face of the constant MAD BLANKEY interference. Tozawa blasted YAMATO with the yellow box to set up the finishing stretch. They were further doused with salt afterwards.
> 
> X was none other than Yuji Nagata. He shared the cab ride with Mocchy from Aichi Prefectural Gym to repay his debt from the NJPW tag league. He participated in the usual rubber band assault on Horiguchi, and all of Team Veteran adopted his demonic armbar.
> 
> CIMA celebrated the big victory in the final DG trip through Nagoya for 2012. He thanked Nagata for coming out after already wrestling once in his home promotion. Nagata was happy to help. However he took exception to being lumped in with Team Veteran because he surely was not of veteran age yet. In fact, none of them were. Team Veteran closed out the show with a rousing cheer.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Wait, was it an iPPV? anyway the show sounds pretty good, the opener, Okada/Gedo vs Tana/KUSHIDA and Main Event should be great.


----------



## Bubz

Sakuraba & Shibata in the ring with Nakamura & Ishii sounds like it could stiff/awesome as hell.


----------



## seabs

> 7. Kazushi Sakuraba & Katsuyori Shibata besiegen Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii (9:20) nach einem Sakuraba Lock von Sakuraba gegen Ishii.


*has me more excited for a match than I've been in a long time. 

Predictable winners but that's not a bad thing. Same everyone's even booking mentality as the G1 this year though. I guess a Team Nakanishi vs Team CHAOS multi man gets added to the Dome show along with a Team MiSu vs Team Nagata tag. Probs give the interpromotional tag to TenKoji now.*


----------



## MF83

That match is actually incredible and on XWT. Ishii is the fucking greatest.

The KENTA argument - Apparently KENTA is the most over man in the company, but that going with him right now really is the right call is the entire problem. You work with what you've got but they've got shit all to work with otherwise.


----------



## Derek

Press conference is being held for Dome show, following matches are announced (in addition to the ones already known):

Stong Man, Nakanishi, and MVP vs. Yujiro, Yano (didn't catch the last person, probably Ishii)

NEVER championship:
Masato Tanaka (c) vs. Shelton Benjamin

IWGP Tag Titles
Davey Boy Smith Jr. and Lance Archaer vs. Hirooki Gotoh and Karl Anderson

Yuji Nagata vs. Minoru Suzuki

Special Tag
Hiroyoshi Tenzan and Satoshi Kojima vs. Keiji Mutoh and Daichi Hashimoto


----------



## MF83

Enuhito:


> Wataru & Tama tonga & Captain NJ VS Jado & YOSHI-HASHI & Ishii
> Liger & Tiger Mask & Hiromu VS Taguchi & KUSHIDA & BUSHI
> Nakanishi & MVP & Strongman VS Yano & Iizuka & Yujiro
> Satoshi Kojima & Hiroyoshi Tenzan VS Keiji Muto & Daichi Hashimoto
> Yuji Nagata VS Minoru Suzuki
> NEVER Open weight championship - Masato Tanaka VS Shelton Benjamin
> IWGP tag championship - Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr VS Hirooki Goto & Karl Anderson
> IWGP Jr heavy weigh title match - Prince Davitt VS LOW-KI VS Kota Ibushi
> Togi Magabe VS Katsuyori Shibata
> IWGP Intercontinental title match - Shinsuke Nakamura VS Kazushi Sakuraba
> IWGP Heavy Wegiht Title Match - HIroshi Tanahashi VS Kazuchika Okada


Legitimately looking forward to all of these, in order:
1. Shibata/Makabe
2. Nakamura/Sakuraba
3. Tanahashi/Okada
4. Nagata/Suzuki
5. Jr. 3 Way
6. TenKoji vs HashiMuto
7. Tanaka/Shelton
8. KES vs S n G

Gonna be an amazing show.


----------



## EmbassyForever

The first match is pointless IMO. But yeah the new matches are great, the second match should be lots of fun, Nagata vs Suzuki is going to be awesome as always and Tanaka vs Benjamin has my interst. I've never seen anything from Hashimoto but I know he was the rookie of the year so I hope he'll be good.


----------



## Obfuscation

Bubz said:


> Sakuraba & Shibata in the ring with Nakamura & Ishii sounds like it could stiff/awesome as hell.


You read my mind.

Final lineup for Wrestle Kingdom has me sold. It sold me on the quad main events alone. Nagata vs Suzuki match added should be boss. Seriously can't wait for the Laughter7 singles wars & Tanahashi vs Okada III. Wow. WrestleMania is gonna have to be STACKED to top that supercard for me. On paper at least. It's unreal.


----------



## Chismo

Apparently the match wasn't good, and was awkward bcuz of Shinskay being (too) lazy and Sakuraba not knowing what to do. Apparently.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well FUCK @ that bit of information.


----------



## Cactus

*NJPW World Tag League 2012 Finals iPPV Review

BUSHI, Masaaki Mochizuki, Ryusuke Taguchi & Yuji Nagata vs Kengo Mashimo, Minoru Suzuki, Taichi & TAKA Michinoku*
First part of the match was some silly junior X-Division nonsense and Suzuki and Nagata looked pretty unmotivated on this night, so this was pretty bad.
*★*
*
Jado & YOSHI-HASHI vs Diamante Azul & Rush*
Rush is shite. His offense looks terrible, he fucks up a lot and to top it all off, he can't even do a simple face-in-peril segment. Half a star for this because of Jado Flair.
*½★*

*Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer vs Togi Makabe & Wataru Inoue - World Tag League 2012 Semi Final Match*
I enjoyed this much more than I thought I would. Archer and Smith's control segment were fun and Inoue continues to show his worth as a good whipping boy.
*★★★*
*
Hirooki Goto & Karl Anderson vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima - World Tag League 2012 Semi Final Match*
It's very refreshing to see TenKoji not work as faces for a change. The match picked up during the finishing stretch and Tenzan took a nasty bump which looks to have legit hurt him. Either that or the mulleted man has worked me good.
*★★½*

*Takashi Iizuka, Toru Yano, Masato Tanaka & Yujiro Takahashi vs Manabu Nakanishi, Strong Man, MVP & Shelton Benjamin*
Inoffensive tag match that's only quality that really stuck out was that the dirty finish that further hyped up the Nakanishi/CHAOs feud some more. I am curious to see what match we will get at WrestleKingdom from this feud.
*★★¼*
*
Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii vs Katsuyori Shibata & Kazushi Sakuraba*
The rating isn't that high but these four weren't out there to wrestle a 5 star match but were there to hype up WrestleKingdom and only tease any Shinskay/Laughter7 interactions and they did a great job of that. These guys really know how to work a crowd. Ishii's performance stood out as great here. He took a nasty beating and got a great believable comeback until he was put away.
*★★★½*

*Gedo & Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi & KUSHIDA*
Fun back-and-forth match. Not too much I can say about this other than I enjoyed it and the right man won and the right man took the deciding fall.
*★★★*

*Hirooki Goto & Karl Anderson vs Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer - World Tag League 2012 Final Match*
This felt rather vanilla aside from Archer being awesome as usual. The finishing stretch had it's moments of greatness though. For example, I was 99% sure that Goto & Anderson would pick up a win here, but a number of near-falls managed to convince me otherwise.
*★★½*
*
Overall:*
Match quality isn't the best but this show does a decent job of hyping up WrestleKingdom. Only match I'd say you should really go out of your way to see is match 6.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ok, so it was worth seeing. Son of a. I'm not letting my heart strings be tugged anymore.


----------



## MF83

Yeah, the match is awesome as Ishii is tremendous. Annoying blog guy doesn't know what he's talking about. Haven't seen the rest of the show but I'm quite hyped for Wrestle Kingdom. 

Until the dome~!


----------



## Obfuscation

Annoying blog guy can GTFO then.

Nakamura lazy...pfft.


----------



## Bubz

Final card for WK is awesome. Gonna' be a hell of a show. Almost every match has me looking forward to it.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Cactus said:


> *aside from Archer being awesome as usual.*


*
Yay finally someone agrees with me about Archer. Dude is great.*


----------



## Chismo

Well, thank God I'm hearing different opinions on that tag match right now, I guess people are full of shit sometimes (always).

Btw, MiSu/Nagata is overkill right now, and I have no desire to see that match AGAIN whatsoever, unless it's in a cage. Just end it already, ffs. This is, like, the 3rd Dome match 1-on-1 between them, which is insane.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Cage match would be awesome. They can have the same old-school cage match Nagata had in AJ earilar this year.


----------



## Obfuscation

Lance Archer has been awesome since his TNA days. The fact he's owning it up in NJPW, after the two major promotions in the US missed the boat with him, is very awesome. Always been a fan.


----------



## MF83

http://www.tokyo-sports.co.jp/prores/60055/

Allow me to translate: 

Logic d. Pro-Wrestling NOAH via Burning Exodus (Kobashi, Akiyama, Shiozaki)


----------



## Defrost

MF83 said:


> http://www.tokyo-sports.co.jp/prores/60055/
> 
> Allow me to translate:
> 
> Logic d. Pro-Wrestling NOAH via Burning Exodus (Kobashi, Akiyama, Shiozaki)


The article says 6 guys are leaving. Wonder who the other three are.


----------



## ddog121

F4W also says Kotaro Suzuki and Yoshinobu Kanemaru are leaving along with Shiozaki, Kobashi, and Akiyama.


----------



## Nervosa

Whoa. Does it say why? Did Marufuji burn some bridges?


----------



## Derek

Wow this could very well be the death of NOAH. I would imagine even though he hasn't competed in over a year, Kobashi leaving will have the biggest impact with him being the only possible draw left. As well as losing a long time top guy in Akiyama and a guy in Shiozaki, who's in his prime who should have been the ace if circumstances hadn't forced him into that spot before he was ready.

In less than 10 years NOAH went from being the biggest promotion in Japan to now struggling to survive. Obviously there were major factors that were involved, but one can't wonder if the company would be in a stronger position had they been able to really build up their younger talent rather than solely rely on previously established veterans.


----------



## Obfuscation

I knew the company was struggling, but damn. They might crumble by the start of 2013.


----------



## Derek

What Meltzer has to say:

There is a major shakeup in Pro Wrestling NOAH. We don't have a lot in the way of details right now but should have more as the night goes on.

The gist is that Kenta Kobashi was fired, apparently because his salary was so high and the company is in such financial distress. Right now the rumor is Jun Akiyama, Go Shiozaki, Kotaro Suzuki and Yoshinobu Kanemaru and others may not sign their contracts for 2013 out of loyalty to Kobashi, who along with Mitsuharu Misawa, were the two people who really built the company.


----------



## MF83

Yeah. Akiyama to New Japan please. Nervosa you monkey, unclog your inbox.


----------



## Obfuscation

The potential fall of NOAH only opens my mind to where the talent of the promotion will go after it. Including the loyal talent like Morishima & KENTA. Those guys outside of NOAH would be surreal.


----------



## Defrost

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> The potential fall of NOAH only opens my mind to where the talent of the promotion will go after it. Including the loyal talent like Morishima & KENTA. Those guys outside of NOAH would be surreal.


If NOAH ceased to be altogether I would guess that a few guys would get together to put something new together ala Tajiri's SMASH or Kensuke Office. Barring that past Marufuji probably finding a quick gig in New Japan I have no idea where any of these guys go. Got a weird feeling that KENTA would end up in Dragon Gate but beside my gut I have no reason to think that.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

MF83 said:


> http://www.tokyo-sports.co.jp/prores/60055/
> 
> Allow me to translate:
> 
> Logic d. Pro-Wrestling NOAH via Burning Exodus (Kobashi, Akiyama, Shiozaki)


LMAO!

R.I.P. NOAH. I guess it's time to see which promotion will rise up next


----------



## Bubz

Holy shit. It was obviously going to happen soon, but I didn't see Kobashi getting fired.

Agree that the thought of some of these guys (Go, Akiyama, Suzuki, Nakajima, Morishima etc) wrestling out of NOAH is awesome. It's just my personal bias but I really want some of these guys in New Japan, NOW! They're being wasted in NOAH as it is.


----------



## Chismo

Wow, NOAH! You used to be my favorite fed in Japan, but firing KOBASHI just like that is just too much. Fuck you! Major FUCK YOU! That's it, I have few shows downloaded, and I'm gonna watch those, but I have no intention to follow them in 2013 whatsoever. Glad to see Akiyama, Go and Kotaro being loyal to Kobashi. That's class. 

Options for Team Exodus:

- Diamond Ring: the most likely option, Kenskay is great friend to those guys, and this is a chance to build D-Ring
- ZERO1: they're gonna wrestle more often here, I reckon
- AJPW: this is very possible, Mutoh is such a suave businessman, and he will waste no time, he's gonna try to sign them ASAP



Derek said:


> What Meltzer has to say:
> 
> There is a major shakeup in Pro Wrestling NOAH. We don't have a lot in the way of details right now but should have more as the night goes on.


lolMeltzer. Captain Obvious 101!



Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Lance Archer has been awesome since his TNA days. The fact he's owning it up in NJPW, after the two major promotions in the US missed the boat with him, is very awesome. Always been a fan.


Remember the Hoytamania shirts from TNA 2005? Awesome times.


----------



## Obfuscation

Defrost said:


> If NOAH ceased to be altogether I would guess that a few guys would get together to put something new together ala Tajiri's SMASH or Kensuke Office. Barring that past Marufuji probably finding a quick gig in New Japan I have no idea where any of these guys go. Got a weird feeling that KENTA would end up in Dragon Gate but beside my gut I have no reason to think that.


Logical areas to visit. K-Office/Diamond Ring & SMASH getting some more talent boosts could really put them in a strong position to rise up. Especially K-Office. Go from being purely developmental to more of a full time promotion.

KENTA in Dragon Gate would be beyond surreal. And odd. Not gonna rule it out. Who knows what could be in store with the fall of NOAH.



JoeRulz said:


> Remember the Hoytamania shirts from TNA 2005? Awesome times.


Absolutely. I wanted one.

I wonder if any of this talent would think about AJPW too. I know I'd be open to it. They could use some new faces over there. It would peak my interest. NJPW is obvious. I'd go ape for the majority to start working there. That roster is stacked as it is. Could be the ultimate dream match destination with this turn of events. KOBASHI AT WRESTLE KINGDOM~!


----------



## seabs

*The big guys will go All/New Japan. Hopefully not too many of them go New Japan because their roster is immense enough and doesn't need too many heavyweights adding to it. They need the Juniors though. All Japan is the next best option but they aint too good financially either so they'd be limited on how many big contracts they could add to the roster. They're the only 2 promotions who tours full time with the type of budget that could bring some big names in. Guys like Suzuki and Shiozaki wont just work ZERO-1 or Diamond Ring shows for example because there isn't enough money in it for them. Besides Diamond Ring have only had 2 televised shows all year so that's not an exclusive option for anyone. Wouldn't expect many of the Jr.s to end up in Dragon Gate besides maybe Ishimori if he follows. There'll probably be enough guys left behind for them to carry on for the short term holding on to whatever's left. It's not surprising, promotions don't just suddenly implode and this has been coming for a long time. *


----------



## Obfuscation

Ishimori for Dragon Gate. Right right. I can see that. If anything, I'd love him to be picked up by NJPW for their Juniors division.


----------



## Chismo

Apparently Kobashi wants to be a freelancer when he returns, this is where it probably happens:


> President Taue said Kobashi will announce something in Dec 9 NOAH Ryogoku show


I don't want to see anyone in NJPW, because they're fucking loaded, it's better if they go elsewhere, there needs to be some kind of balance. AJPW is not super rich, but they're in way better shape than NOWA, so they can afford Go and Akiyama. Plus, D-Ring will get more TV deals with ease, if they sign Kobashi & Co, so no biggie there.


----------



## Derek

Looks like Aoki is going to be added to the list as well.


----------



## Obfuscation

The hope for the guys to appear in NJPW is only based on a dream match format. For me. Except for my mention of Ishimori to be involved with the Junior division. I'm seriously pulling for that now.


----------



## Chismo

> On Tuesday, Taue faced the press in Chiba. Being clearly worried about the recent headlines, Taue declined Kobashi had been fired, as reported by Tokyo Sports. However, he also noted that Kobashi will comment on the issue at Sunday's Ryugoku Kokugikan show. It is to be expected that Kobashi's appearence has to do with the report of Tokyo Sports, what exactly he will announce though, Taue didn't comment on.
> 
> About the news of Akiyama, Shiozaki, Suzuki, Kanemaru and Aoki leaving the promotion out of loyality to Kobashi, Taue only commented that he will continue trying to keep them in the promotion. Since the current situation is tense, the chance of an agreement seems to be small.
> 
> Meanwhile Uchida-san, president of AJPW noted that the doors are open for appearences of all six wrestlers, especially Kobashi. Uchida didn't promise new contracts with AJPW, but said that nothing would speak against all six wrestlers appearing as freelancers in the Zen Nihon ring.


Credit: purolove.com


----------



## Coffey

Minoru Suzuki is, most often than not, my favorite part of any NJPW card. Although admittedly his performance sometimes coincides with his card placement, (he seems to get a little lazy when he's in just a throwaway tag match or something for example) he really steps it up when the spotlight is on. Plus, even in some of those throwaway matches, he's damn entertaining. At this point, I would be happy to see him win the title & get a run like Okada did. Age seems to matter a lot less in Japan than it does in the States & as a former Triple Crown Champion, it's not like he's not credible enough.

Plus his Piledriver is gross!

What is the date for the January Tokyo Dome show?


----------



## Cactus

Aoki & Suzuki would be a great additions to NJPW's junior division.

Seeing how Kobashi will probably never retire, I can see him doing what he did in NOAH before his injury but in AJPW. Never advancing up/down the roster but staying on cards to be a draw for the company.

Shiozaki and Kanemaru can fuck right off. Never really liked them. Dull as dogshit but realistically, wouldn't be surprised if NJPW picked Go up on his name value alone and the fact he's still quite young. No idea about Kanemaru though. Probably freelance or retirement.

I don't want to sound to enthusiastic about seeing a company that was once great going out of business but imagine the possibilities of a motivated Morishima or Yone taking names in AJPW. 



Walk-In said:


> What is the date for the January Tokyo Dome show?


January 4th as always.


----------



## Nervosa

Cacti Roasting On An Open Fire said:


> Shiozaki and Kanemaru can fuck right off. Never really liked them. Dull as dogshit but realistically, wouldn't be surprised if NJPW picked Go up on his name value alone and the fact he's still quite young. No idea about Kanemaru though. Probably freelance or retirement.


Man, rough day for me. My guilty pleasures, Low Ki, and Kanemaru, both dissed on different threads by people I respect. today hurts!

I really, really love Kanemaru. I think he is a great junior. His tag stuff with KoSu is great. Remember those matches from 08 with KoSu/Kanemaru vs. Nakajima/Miyahara that were incredible? Kanemaru is cool. He'd bring a grounded logic to the flippy flashiness of NJPW's current junior division.

Shiozaki can also be really good as well, especially in tag matches. I think he would be very welcome in NJPWs heavyweight group. Better than Goto, at the very least.

I also don't see how one can diss Kanemaru and Go and yet get excited for even the very most 'motivated' version of the shithole that is Yone.


----------



## Cactus

Nervosa said:


> I really, really love Kanemaru. I thin khe is a great junior. His tag stuff with KosU is great. Remember those matches from 08 with Kosu/Kanemaru vs. Nakajima/Miyahara that were incredible? Kanemaru is cool.


I went back on my blog to go through my old reviews to help me gather up some more thoughts and I can't really remember seeing Kanemaru add anything to a match ever or even have a great match for that reason. Granted, my puro knowledge from the 2000s is pretty limited (started watching in 2011), so all I've seen from him is anything 2011-12 NOAH stuff, but unless 2000s Kanemaru is a complete different beast then I don't think I'm going to enjoy it.



Nervosa said:


> Shiozaki can also be really good as well, especially in tag matches. I think he would be very welcome in NJPWs heavyweight group. Better than Goto, at the very least.


I take what I said about Go back actually. He's not my favorite wrestler and I do find some of his control segments dull but it's more of a subjective thing. I'd definitely prefer him to Go though.



Nervosa said:


> I also don't see how one can diss Kanemaru and Go and yet get excited for even the very most 'motivated' version of the shothole that is Yone.


When Yone is booked to his liking, he was puts in the effort. A good example of this is his match against Sasaki earlier this year. He carries himself like a no-nonsense veteran badass.


----------



## Coffey

Cacti Roasting On An Open Fire said:


> January 4th as always.


Is it going to air internationally on iPPV?


----------



## Cactus

Walk-In said:


> Is it going to air internationally on iPPV?


Of course. Can't wait.


----------



## MF83

Cactus - NOAH vs NJPW round one 2002 shit, in order, now. Check my review thread on .tv. Best Kanemaru ever was and that is to say he was once great for a minute.


----------



## seabs

*Kanemaru is as bad as Marufuji these days. And less interesting than Marufuji. So worse than Marufuji.

The older Kanemaru matches that I've watched recently didn't make me think he was ever overly good. He didn't look horrible but he had great wrestlers like KENTA (when he was great), Liger and Kanemoto in there with him*


----------



## Yeah1993

Kanemaru was useless in those NJ v NOAH tags. And in non-NJ v NOAH tags he was unbearable to watch.


----------



## Nervosa

I will say I haven't watched any Noah since like 2010....but he was really awesome in 2009. Maybe he is way worse than he was back then, but I loved him in 09.

Have you guys seen the matches with Kosu vs. Miyahara/Nakajima from that year? They had two awesome matches that I thought were incredible.


----------



## Obfuscation

Go Shiozaki isn't the greatest overall guy around. I do enjoy his hot finishing stretches, though. Stick him vs a quality opponent to do the major control segments and I'll be good.


----------



## Ham and Egger

So NOAH isn't officially closed down right?


----------



## Obfuscation

Nah. It's still alive. For now.


----------



## Chismo

the reindeer that greg tried to kill but only maimed said:


> *great wrestlers like KENTA (when he was great)*


Uh, oh... At least you borderline corrected yourself.


----------



## Obfuscation

Always really dug KENTA. Although I find it funny that I thought his best string of matches came from his work in ROH than they did from his career in NOAH.

10 minute bout vs Morishima in early 2007 for the ROH world championship is BOSS though. KENTA + that promotion's name seems to create magic most of the time.


----------



## Chismo

I like KENTA, but he's a one trick pony, more or less. Limited exposure is the best way to deal with KENTA.


----------



## Ham and Egger

How is KENTA a "one trick pony"? I don't follow up on NOAH that much but from what I seen I think he's a phenomenal wrestler.


----------



## Chismo

Heavenly Invader said:


> How is KENTA a "one trick pony"? I don't follow up on NOAH that much but from what I seen I think he's a phenomenal wrestler.


How many KENTA matches have you seen?


----------



## Bubz

To be honest, I love KENTA from 04 - 09 (ish), but since then he's failed to get back to that level. Even back then though his matches almost all followed the exact same structure. I enjoyed that structure though for the most part. KENTA vs heavyweight guys is literally amazing though.


----------



## Yeah1993

I can't say I remember who said this or where this person said this, but once I read someone, somewhere write "I really, really don't like KENTA and never have." It may as well have been me writing it because that's word for word how I feel about KENTA.


----------



## Defrost

Tell me you don't want to see this now WK 7 TV ads


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Defrost said:


> Tell me you don't want to see this now WK 7 TV ads


Fixed.


----------



## antoniomare007

The match may not be anything to write home about. But the crowd heat for Nakamura/Sakuraba is gonna be off the fucking charts. Old school New Japan vs Outsider heat :mark:


----------



## Bubz

Yeah, pretty sure the crowd would cheer for anyone against the laughter7 guys, but it's Nakamura and the crowd love him as it is so it should be awesome. Same for the Makabe/Shibata match (that is happening at WK right?).


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Bubz said:


> Yeah, pretty sure the crowd would cheer for anyone against the laughter7 guys, but it's Nakamura and the crowd love him as it is so it should be awesome. Same for the Makabe/Shibata match (that is happening at WK right?).


It sure is. I'm actually thinking Makabe/Shibata will be a better match, though both will be VERY fun to watch.


----------



## Obfuscation

JoeRulz said:


> I like KENTA, but he's a one trick pony, more or less. Limited exposure is the best way to deal with KENTA.


Eh, sort of agree and sort of don't. 

Stoked on the prospects of both Nakamura/Sakuraba & Makabe/Shibata.


----------



## Nervosa

antoniomare007 said:


> The match may not be anything to write home about. But the crowd heat for Nakamura/Sakuraba is gonna be off the fucking charts. Old school New Japan vs Outsider heat :mark:


Why does everyone think Sakuraba/Nakajima will be mediocre? I think its gonna be amazing. Their styles should compliment each other really well.

I honestly think it will be way better than Shibata/Makabe. am I the only one who finds Makabe really plodding and one dimensional?


----------



## Chismo

Because Sakuraba can't make pro-wrestling parts too interesting in singles matches, and Nakamura's uncompelling faux mat science can be really unconvincing sometimes. The only way it could be good is if they decide just to simply knock the shit out of each others. But the crowd will be off the charts, so that's a huge plus already.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Nervosa said:


> Why does everyone think Sakuraba/Nakajima will be mediocre? I think its gonna be amazing. Their styles should compliment each other really well.
> 
> I honestly think it will be way better than Shibata/Makabe. am I the only one who finds Makabe really plodding and one dimensional?


Makabe is slower these days, and though his offense isn't much either, he's able to make it work. I remember his match against Suzuki earlier this year where most of his offense were lariats. But within the match's context, it absolutely worked.


Plus, I'm kind of expecting them to just try to beat the piss out of each other, and there's always great match potential in that, lol.


----------



## Bubz

Yeah I'm not a big Makabe fan, but he is capable of having good - great matches, the Suzuki and Tanahashi matches this year for example. Definitely think him going against a smaller, stiffer guy sounds great.

Sakuraba just seems lost at times when he's not stiffing someone, but Nakamura is awesome so I am looking forward to it. Actually don't think there's a bad sounding match on the card.


----------



## Chismo

Makabe is hit or miss for me, honestly, but he's very capable of having great matches, as Bubz mentioned. Makabe/Shibata could really work, especially if they decide Makabe's going over, in that case all they need to book is Makabe killing him silly, the way Takayama killed him silly back in 2003/04. Too bad Shibata wins, though, because he expressed his wishes in going after the Heavyweight title in 2013.


----------



## Obfuscation

If one or both matches aren't total stiff strikefests then I'm gonna be one surprised NJPW fan. The moment they were signed, especially Makabe/Shibata, that's all that came into my head. Someone might die.

Nakamura is the GOAT. Everything he does is compelling.


----------



## Ham and Egger

JoeRulz said:


> How many KENTA matches have you seen?


I've seen enough to know that he's an exciting guy to watch in the ring.


----------



## Caponex75

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Nakamura is the GOAT. Everything he does is compelling.


Oh no..........no no no. Not even the best NJPW has.


On the topic of KENTA, legit great and one of the better wrestlers NOAH has. Calling someone a one trick pony doesn't really mean much unless you want to say guys like Vader shouldn't be champion because all they did was be a great big man. Not everyone in wrestling is built the same and if they honestly were, it would be boring.


----------



## Obfuscation

He is in my opinion. That's why I said it. 

This year did belong to Tanahashi & Okada though. That goes without saying.


----------



## MF83

Makabe is highly underrated. He has been good to great since his title reign and still continues improving his fundamentals and psychology. He works Hogan/Cena style only he doesn't do the things people bitch about them for. He's also the second biggest star they have at the moment which is kind of funny since nobody online treats him like that, but he's the second most booked wrestler doing TV spots and guest appearances, and his booking strength is only lately third to Okada. Okada will overtake him as a star soon enough but ever since Shinsuke got downgraded to the upper midcard, Makabe has really been the number two, and is often the most over on any given show. He used to be dreadfully useless which is why his ever-so-slow ascension to goodness has been so impressive. His charisma, too, is evergrowing and infectious. I hope he sees that belt again.


----------



## Chismo

Caponex75 said:


> Oh no..........no no no. Not even the best NJPW has.
> 
> 
> On the topic of KENTA, legit great and one of the better wrestlers NOAH has. Calling someone a one trick pony doesn't really mean much unless you want to say guys like Vader shouldn't be champion because all they did was be a great big man. Not everyone in wrestling is built the same and if they honestly were, it would be boring.


Dude, his size has nothing to do with him being repetitive in, like, 9 out of 10 matches, especially when facing non-giants. He's at his best when working from behind against tough badasses (Takayama, Akiyama), but everything else is same old shit. Yeah, I said it. Not necessarily bad, but same, over and over again. For example, watch his ROH DVD, and you'll see what I'm talking about. And that's just one example.


----------



## seabs

*The Nakamura/Sakuraba segment on the tag last weekend did nothing to make me care for their match. I'm going into the Sakuraba and Shibata matches with no expectations and that way I won't be disappointed by either. Sakuraba match will probably be mostly worked on the mat whereas Makabe/Shibata will probably be more of a slugfest. I'm looking forward to that one more I'd say. Honestly, Tanahashi/Okada is the only match for WK that I'm expecting to deliver a great match but the card still looks good. Won't be Dominion/KOPW type quality card as far as match quality goes.*


----------



## Nervosa

Yeah...I think the hype of New Japan in general might be getting to me. 

As soon as I saw Laughter7's match at King, I thought of how good Sakuraba/Nakamura will be. Maybe I overestimated what Sakuraba can do in singles. I still think its gotta be great, as Nakamura is a personal favorite of mine.

I'm kinda meh on Makabe, but I think shibata's really got it.

I seem to be the only person who has no problem seeing another round of Suzuki vs. Nagata. I always love their stuff.

I also think the Triple Juniors match should be a lot of fun. I love Ibushi and Low Ki, and Devitt is ok. the Triple threat structure should play to his strengths.

I really love Killer Elite Squad. And by that I mean Archer. Anderson should do well in that match and Goto does pretty well in tags. 

Again, maybe I'm a slave to the hype machine, but I think even besides the obviously awesomeness of the title match, that the show should be really good.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Nervosa said:


> Yeah...I think the hype of New Japan in general might be getting to me.
> 
> As soon as I saw Laughter7's match at King, I thought of how good Sakuraba/Nakamura will be. Maybe I overestimated what Sakuraba can do in singles. I still think its gotta be great, as Nakamura is a personal favorite of mine.
> 
> I'm kinda meh on Makabe, but I think shibata's really got it.
> 
> I seem to be the only person who has no problem seeing another round of Suzuki vs. Nagata. I always love their stuff.
> 
> I also think the Triple Juniors match should be a lot of fun. I love Ibushi and Low Ki, and Devitt is ok. the Triple threat structure should play to his strengths.
> 
> I really love Killer Elite Squad. And by that I mean Archer. Anderson should do well in that match and Goto does pretty well in tags.
> 
> Again, maybe I'm a slave to the hype machine, but I think even besides the obviously awesomeness of the title match, that the show should be really good.


Oh don't worry. I'm very much in the hype machine as well. I'm as excited about this card as you are.


----------



## seabs

*There's no reason why every important match wont be good. Tanaka/Benjamin will probably suck but fine. Forgot to mention the Tag League Finals but I really liked the Final. Only thing missing to make it a really good/great match was a hot crowd. Hopefully Tokyo Dome crowd gives them that. Archer's improved ten fold since they picked him up and he's got his badass character down to a tee now and Smith works really well with him. Took me ages to figure out what KES on their pants meant. Amused me while I thought it was just simply KES and didn't stand for Killer Elite Squad. Archer and Smith worked a great control segment though in the sense that they didn't work a control segment like a robotic wrestling machine and looked natural in control. Anderson is always good and Goto was just there but he was fine. Thought it was a much better match than people were crediting it for. The Laughter7 tag didn't work for me. Ishii was awesome in it and Shibata had his moments. Nakamura/Sakuraba parts didn't do anything for me. Laughter7 tags need to more fast paced and stiff with hot crowd to work. Bit more heat to it and it could have been great.*


----------



## Obfuscation

If the hype blinds me then so be it. Haven't been let down to a significant degree by NJPW all year. Heading into Wrestle Kingdom my expectations are high due to the fact. If it doesn't trump KOPW then oh well. That PPV was on a different level as far as quality goes. Wouldn't expect lots to up and beat down right away.


----------



## Derek

At the Budokan show Kobashi just announced his retirement. He said that nobody has forced him to retire and that he wants one more future match.

Big blow to NOAH but I know that if he does have one more match it will be a big draw. He's suffered multiple injuries in the past 5 years so I'm happy that he's going out before it became any more serious.


----------



## Obfuscation

End of an era. 

Kobashi is the man. Cancer couldn't stop him. That alone makes it cool to hear he's retiring all on his own accord. Although I know the selfish fan in me always wants more.

Question time: who gets his final match?


----------



## septurum

I'd love to see Kobashi get once last shot at Morishima's GHC title. Even though we know who would win, I think it would be special to let him go out facing the top guy.


----------



## Chismo

Nah, it's gonna be a tag match, probably. Sad news, but I'm happy too, because I don't want to see him losing his life over there.


----------



## Obfuscation

Knowing that his final match can't be vs Misawa makes me 

Seriously. How immense would that have been? Insanity on the best level possible.


----------



## Chismo

*NOAH "GREAT VOYAGE 2012 IN RYOGOKU VOL. 2", 09.12.2012 (G+)
Tokyo Ryogoku Kokugikan
7,500 Fans
*
1. NOAH vs. Diamond Ring 3 Match Series 1st: Mikey Nicholls & Shane Haste besiegen Mitsuhiro Kitamiya & Tsurugi (9:55) nach einer Dynamic Bomb von Haste gegen Kitamiya.
2. NOAH vs. Diamond Ring 3 Match Series 2nd: Katsuhiko Nakajima & Satoshi Kajiwara besiegen Taiji Ishimori & Atsushi Kotoge (11:44) nach dem Death Roll von Nakajima gegen Kotoge.
3. NOAH vs. Diamond Ring 3 Match Series 3rd: Mohammed Yone besiegt Kento Miyahara (7:24) mit einem Muscle Buster.
4. *GHC Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title*: Super Crazy & Ricky Marvin (c) besiegen Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayanagi (12:59) nach dem Deadline von Marvin gegen Hirayanagi (3rd defense).
5. *GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title*: Shuji Kondo besiegt Kotaro Suzuki (12:54) mit der King Kong Lariat (2nd defense).
6. NOAH vs. AJPW Special Six Man Tag Match: Taiyo Kea , Akebono & Kaz Hayashi besiegen Jun Akiyama, Yoshinari Ogawa & Atsushi Aoki (15:50) nach einem Muso von Akebono gegen Aoki.
7. NO MERCY vs. Jado Army Street Fight Tornado Six Man Tag Death Match: Yoshihiro Takayama, KENTA & Maybach Taniguchi besiegen Atsushi Onita, Ichiro Yaguchi & Hideki Hosaka (12:27) nach dem Go 2 Sleep von KENTA gegen Hosaka.
8. *GHC Tag Team Title*: Takashi Sugiura & Naomichi Marufuji besiegen Go Shiozaki & Akitoshi Saito (c) (22:08) nach einem Olympic Slam von Sugiura gegen Saito - Titelwechsel.
9. *GHC Heavyweight Title*: Takeshi Morishima (c) besiegt Satoshi Kojima (20:17) mit einem Backdrop Suplex (8th defense).



Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Knowing that his final match can't be vs Misawa makes me
> 
> Seriously. How immense would that have been? Insanity on the best level possible.


1-on-1? Nah, Misawa would be in even worse condition, probably.


----------



## septurum

JoeRulz said:


> Nah, it's gonna be a tag match, probably.


Dream tag: Inoki & Flair vs Muta and Kobashi. Probably wouldn't be the best match ever but it would be HUGE. Almost 0 chance of happening though which is why it's a dream match.


----------



## Bubz

Well, it's great to hear Kobashi going out on his own terms rather than some injury or something worse ending his career. One of my favourite wrestlers ever. THE MAN 8*D!


----------



## seabs

*He's been done for years now really. This is just making it official and having an official last match. One of my favourite wrestlers of all time.

Poor turnout again for them but not surprising. All Japan, DDT and Dragon Gate are all outdrawing them now consistently for their big shows even if you take off NOAH's tendency to drastically inflate attendance figures.*


----------



## antoniomare007

Thank god Kobashi retired. He's been a walking tragedy for a couple of years now. I guess his retirement will be similar to the ALL TOGETHER tag he had last year.

Regarding WK. Low expectations are always needed for Dome shows. Great matches are NOT the norm for this kind of shows.


----------



## seabs

*Probably be some form of Kobashi/Akiyama/Tenryu/Muta if they're all available. Maybe replace Muta with Shiozaki.

I'd expect a little better match quality for this Dome show because they've built up all the matches and it's not just a big special attraction drawfest card like the other Dome shows of the current era so credit to them for that. These days though I try to limit my expectations for anything as much as possible so it's harder for me to be disappointed.*


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Monster Army stole Hikaru Sato's porn. Shit just got real.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I just started to get into NJPW the past few weeks watching their past IPPV's. I haven't watch any Tanahashi matches but I never cared to. Okada oozes charisma and has an awesome aura to him. One thing I really want to know is what is Shinsuke Nakamura's gimmick? His mannerisms are really hilarious! :lol


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Son of God. Invented SWAG. Went to art school. Resurrecting strong style & looking good while doing so. Wrestles drunk. Too much layers for it to be described with one word.


----------



## Obfuscation

JoeRulz said:


> 1-on-1? Nah, Misawa would be in even worse condition, probably.


Perhaps. One could never know of course. Wearing my dream match goggles with the statement. Misawa vs Kobashi in Kobashi's final match just sounded right.



ywall2breakerj said:


> Son of God. Invented SWAG. Went to art school. Resurrecting strong style & looking good while doing so. Wrestles drunk. Too much layers for it to be described with one word.


Nakamura SWAG.

Also, Heavenly Invader you have to give Tanahashi a chance. He's legit in every way possible.

Watch NAITO matches too. He's :mark:


----------



## Bubz

Tanahashi is fantastic this year. Last year I didn't like him, but I've really come around to it.

Nakamura's gimmick is...SWAG!


----------



## Obfuscation

SWAG indeed.

*waits for Seabs to pop in plugging Ishii matches*

I couldn't have been the only guy to think that.


----------



## antoniomare007

Ishii has 1 MOTYC each year. It's mandatory.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Tokyo Sports Wrestler of the Year

Tokyo Sports Match of the Year


Kazuchika "Rainmaker" Okada is the man of 2012. I hope Tanahashi, and now that I really think about it, Goto, ain't jealous.


----------



## Nervosa

What exactly was match of the year? Do you have a summary of the other awards?

Wrestler of the year totally deserved. Besides Ishii, of course.

EDIT: Never mind, found it. tanahashi vs. Okada won. 

Still like Okada vs. Naito better, but all is well.


----------



## Yeah1993

Guy at PWO posted the results:



Spoiler: l



*2012 Tokyo Sports Awards*

▽ Most Valuable Player: Kazuchika Okada [NJPW]
MVP of the year runners....
~ Takeshi Morishima
~ Hiroshi Tanahashi

Okada won outright with 16 votes, compared to Mori's 3 and Tana's 2.

▽ Best Match: Kazuchika Okada vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, DOMINION, June 16th in Osaka. [NJPW]
Also listed as the best matches of the year....
2nd: Onita vs. Akebono from 8.26 in Yokohama [Special Show]
3rd: Kota Ibushi vs. Kenny Omega from 8.18 in Budokan. [DDT]

~ Nakamura/Okada vs. Suwama/Kondo from 7.1 in Ryogoku. [ALL TOGETHER]
~ Tanahashi vs. MiSu from 10.8 in Ryogoku. [NJPW]
~ Tanahashi vs. Okada from 2.10 in Osaka. [NJPW]
~ Suwama vs. Kea from 5.7 in Korakuen. [AJP]

~ Akiyama vs. Funaki from 8.26 in Ota. [AJP]
~ Jun Kasai vs. MASADA from 8.27 in Korakuen. [Kasai Produce]
~ Masato Tanaka vs. Tomohiro Ishii from 11.19 in Shibuya [NEVER]
~ Takashi Sugiura vs. KENTA from 11.23 in Korakuen. [NOAH]
~ Kane vs. Daniel Bryan from 8.9 in Ryogoku. [WWE]
~ Atsushi Sawada & Shinichi Suzukawa vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Katsuyori Shibata from 12.31 in Saitama [IGF]

▽ Best Tag Team: "GET WILD" Takao Omori & Manabu Soya [AJP]
Runners for Tag Teams...
~ Jimmy's [DG]
~ Sakuraba & Shibata [Laughter7]
~ Brahman Brothers [Free]

▽ Distinguished Service Medal: Takeshi Morishima [NOAH]
Runners for Distinguished service...
~ Masakatsu Funaki
~ Abdullah Kobayashi
~ KENTA
~ Sanshiro Takagi

▽ Fighting Spirit Award: Abdullah Kobayashi [BJW]
Runners for Fighting Spirit....
~ CIMA
~ Hirooki Goto
~ Katsuyori Shibata
~ Atsushi Onita

▽ Technical Award: Shinsuke Nakamura [NJPW]
Runners for Technical Award...
~ CIMA
~ Masakatsu Funaki
~ Toru Yano
~ Antonio Honda

▽ Top Newcomber: Daichi Hashimoto [ZERO1]

▽ Joshi: Yuzuki Aikawa [Stardom]

▽ Lifetime Achievement Award: Seiji Sakaguchi [NJPW]


----------



## Derek

Spoiler



Also listed as the best matches of the year....
2nd: Onita vs. Akebono from 8.26 in Yokohama [Special Show]



ummmmm........... interesting.


----------



## Bubz

Never even heard of that match or heard anyone pimp it on here. On paper it doesn't sound too great but you never know.

Also :mark: @ Okada in that pic. Deserved that award too imo.


----------



## Obfuscation

Okada is a BOSS. lol @ TNA having him look like a complete joke.

I'm torn on what my favorite match from Japan, or NJPW to be completely honest, is this year. I mentioned my top 3 before. Tbhayley, I don't really know how I rank them since I loved them all to death

Okada vs Naito ~ 40th Anniversary Show
Tanahashi vs Okada ~ Dominion
Tanahashi vs Suzuki ~ King of Pro Wrestling

Okada vs Naito also happened on 8/3? Well I must witness that. Same with that elimination tag that Nervosa pimped in the MOTYC thread. Been too stuff with other projects that my Puro plans atm were pushed to the side. I want to slap myself for that. STILL need to see the second iPPV too. Ahhhhh.


----------



## Chismo

Don't agree with Tokyo Sports, still think Tanahashi is the WOTY, but I ain't mad, of course, how could I be mad at OKADA, ffs... The ultimate boss of new generation. And hell yeah at Abby winning the Spirit award.

Btw, Akebono/Onita is from ZERO1 Fireworks in Yokohama, it was deathmatch, and it's on XWT (the show, not the match).


----------



## seabs

*Deserved from Okada. 2 legit MOTYC's vs Naito and Tanahashi and another really awesome match with Naito. Tanahashi shouldn't even be considered for it this year on matches alone. What has he really done that was great besides the Suzuki and Okada doubles in which the opponent was much better than him. Last he blew everyone in Japan away but this year not so much. Mostly to do with booking though. Ran through everyone last year so they had to give him fresh opponents from further down the card this year like Yujiro.

Ishii should have won every award. Even the Joshi one.*


----------



## Cactus

Not only have I've not seen anyone praise the Akebono/Onita match but the only comments I have about it says it fucking terrible. 

That's a pretty poor selection of matches.

What happened to Joe btw?


----------



## seabs

> Humbled
> Ban will be lifted in 6 Days, 23 Hours


*explains it pretty well.*


----------



## Cactus

Lord Santa Claus IV. said:


> *explains it pretty well.*


I guessed that much. Just wondering why.


----------



## Sunglasses

Yamato won his AJPW Jr. Title Match and demands a GHC Jr. Title Match against Kondo. Oh, so 2008....


----------



## Ham and Egger

One thing I noticed is that Japan has a lot female wrestling fans. They're all in the front row. :lol


----------



## Nervosa

I think Okada is a deserved winner, but I am SHOCKED that his match with Naito doesn't even appear to me nominated. 

What is interesting is a match that DOES appear as nominated.

TANAKA VS. ISHII in NEVER

MUST FIND THIS MATCH!


----------



## Dimas75

Heavenly Invader said:


> One thing I noticed is that Japan has a lot female wrestling fans. They're all in the front row. :lol


I think thats mostly in NJPW and Dragongate. For Dragongate its not a new thing, they were always populair with women. But for NJPW its relatively new i think, at least i dont see as much women in the audience in 4+ year old videos. Tanahashi's rise to stardom is probably directly linked to the increase in female fans.


----------



## Bubz

NOAH has a ton of female fans too. All there to fap to KENTA probably. That bastard.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Those Japanese broads really wanna know what the STRONG STYLE is all about! :lol

Also Shinsuke Nakamura is officially my new favorite wrestler. That guy just fucking oozes charisma. I'm mad I just found about this guy.


----------



## Bubz

I defy anyone to watch a few matches of his and not love the guy. Such a BOSS.


----------



## bme

Watched some matches from NJPW here and there to keep up with what my favorite wrestlers were doing, King of Pro Wrestling was the first show i watched almost in full (except the mian event).

Liked the six man tag featuring Yano & Lizuka at KOPW, what's up with Yano and that dvd ?.
I know of Takahashi from his time in TNA and haven't seen 1 match of MVP in NJPW.

Have only seen 1 match featuring Tanaka after last seeing his work in ECW (ive watched small clips of him since than) and never seen Benjamin's work in njpw.

Enjoyed the title match featuring K.E.S at KOPW. Seen Anderson's matches for the Intercontinental title and #1 contendership and seen his previous work with Bernard & PWG. Have only seen one match of Goto's (#1 contendership v. Okada) which i thought as ok.

Have only seen 2 match featuring Nagata since his time in WCW. Never seen any past work of Minorus.

Big fan of Ibushi, Devitt & LowKi (discovered Devitt and Ibushi 2 years ago) and have enjoyed their past matches for the belt. their match is the one i'm looking forward to the most.

Enjoyed the two tag matches featuring Shibata, Sakuraba and Makabe, actually looked up Sakuraba and watched some of his UWF/MMA work.
Have seen some recent matches featuring Nakamura (thought they were ok) and his mannerisms are quite funny.
The other two matches i'm looking forward to seeing.

Have seen the first 2 Tanahashi/Okada, thought the 1st match was ok with the 2nd one being good (at least the second half of it).


----------



## antoniomare007

Bubz said:


> I defy anyone to watch a few matches of his and not love the guy. Such a BOSS.


Meh. I wasn't much of a fan before he got his current gimmick. He had good matches but never really "clicked" with me until his 09' turn.


----------



## Bubz

antoniomare007 said:


> Meh. I wasn't much of a fan before he got his current gimmick. He had good matches but never really "clicked" with me until his 09' turn.


Oh yeah definitely, I was talking about his current gimmick. Didn't watch too much of him before the start of last year if I'm being honest.


----------



## Obfuscation

I liked Nakamura before the '09 turn. THAT match vs Bob Sapp legit had me marking the entire time. Bob wanted to have a wrestling match. Nakamura wanted to have a MMA style bout. Loved the styles change from the norm of both competitors. 

I know Nakamura is accomplished in MMA, but he's a pro-wrestler. That's my point.


----------



## seabs

> Michinoku Pro, 13.12.2012 (Samurai! TV)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 1,808 Fans - Super No Vacancy Full House
> 
> 1. Jinsei Shinzaki & Kinya Oyanagi besiegen Daichi Sasaki & Ayumu Gunji (12:58) nach einem Piledriver von Oyanagi gegen Gunji.
> 2. Menso~re Oyaji besiegt Katsuo (8:25) mit dem Oyaji Nui.
> 3. BADBOY vs. Asura: Takeshi Minamino, Manjimaru & Ken45° besiegen Kenou, Rui Hyugaji & Taro Nohashi (11:10) als Minamino Nohashi nach einem Double Impact pinnte.
> 4. Tohoku Tag Team Title: Ultimo Dragon & Kesen Numagirolamo besiegen Rasse & Kenbai (c) (11:16) nach einem Inside Cradle von Numagirolamo gegen Kenbai - Titelwechsel.
> 5. Great Space Battle ~ The Great Sasuke Rising Heroic Legends Ends: Great Sasuke, Superman Sekimoto (Daisuke Sekimoto) , Yapper Man #1, Yapper Man #2 & Yapper Man #3 besiegen Bain Hino (Yuji Hino) , Brahman Shu, Brahman Kei, Karate Brahman & Great Zebra (23:16) als Sasuke Kei nach einem German Suplex von Sekimoto pinnte.
> 6. Tohoku Jr. Heavyweight Title: Fujita "Jr." Hayato (c) besiegt Katsuhiko Nakajima (20:35) durch Referee Stop (K.I.D) (2nd defense).


*Hayato/Nakajima in M-Pro with a strong K.Hall crowd sounds :mark: worthy potentially. Should be a different kind of match to their stuff in Kensuke Office which sucked because it was very NOAH/KO forumla juniors match for 30 minutes.

Also, SUPERMAN SEKIMOTO.*


----------



## Obfuscation

haha at the little insert letting us know Superman Sekimoto is Daisuke Sekimoto. AS IF WE WOULDN'T HAVE GUESSED.


----------



## Bubz

Superman Sekimoto :lmao fucking awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation

I want a pic to come with this. If not a link to the match once it's available.


----------



## seabs

*how amazing does that match look from the middle set of pics.*


----------



## Bubz

:lmao That can't be watched soon enough.


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao

UNBELIEVABLE


----------



## Nervosa

Anyone else going to be CRAZY disappointed if Okada doesn't beat Tanahashi? I mean, I like Tanahashi more than I used to, and I certainly see why he works as the man, but I think its a horrible decision if Okada doesn't go over and have a long reign with fresh defense matchups against pretty much the entire heavyweight roster.


----------



## Obfuscation

I can go either way. I'm only wanting a great match from the two.

If 2013 gives me an Okada vs Nakamura match for the world championship, then I can die happy.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Hell yeah I'll be extremely disappointed.

A big reason why I'm watching the PPV is to see the New Ace rise.


----------



## Zatiel

Nervosa said:


> Anyone else going to be CRAZY disappointed if Okada doesn't beat Tanahashi? I mean, I like Tanahashi more than I used to, and I certainly see why he works as the man, but I think its a horrible decision if Okada doesn't go over and have a long reign with fresh defense matchups against pretty much the entire heavyweight roster.


Yeah, I'm in the boat with you. I like Tanahashi, and his 2012 has been much more entertaining than his 2011, but Okada is the new hotness. He gains much more from winning the rubber match than Tanahashi does.

Tanahashi can do more hot matches. He'll make old opponents work. But Okada's got much, much more to offer as a champ, and he's grown into his role well. If they're afraid of his drawing power, I have a lot of faith that him running against several high-end challengers will correct that course.

Give me Okada defending against Nakamura, Nagata, and (perchance to dream) Go Shiozaki.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

I have a question. Where do you see Okada ranking in terms of best wrestlers in NJPW?

I mean, he's had a string of great matches this year. A long string. However, he's mostly up against the best NJPW has to offer. 


And second question. Booking wise (because we all want great matches so that would be kinda fruitless), what do you want to see in NJPW, and if you other promotions, those too?

Though I'll bring up more stuff later, I want to see three things next year.

1) Okada title reign.

2) A shake up in the factions. That either means a war between CHAOS and Suzuki-Gun, or just the outright split up of Chaos. 

I wanted the first one mostly because of the Yano Toru vs Minoru Suzuki match in G1. I just want to see Suzuki, the KES, and the rest of Suzuki Gun try to challenge the guys from CHAOS. Unfortunately, most of the CHAOS guys are heavyweights, while Suzuki-Gun has Taka, Taichi, and Mashimo who I have no idea if he's considered a junior or heavy.

I want the second one because CHAOS' line up is absolutely stacked. Now a split between the Complete Players (plus Okada since Gedo is in the Complete Players) and the regular CHAOS guys would be dumb, IMO. I think the split should be between Nakamura and either Yano or Okada. 

Oh, and...

3) One of the Laughter7 guys going for the IWGP title. But not against Tanahashi.

I know, Shibata vs Tanahashi would have some history going for it. But damn it, Okada should not be sacrificed for that. That would almost be like Booker T losing to HHH just because of Goldberg. Minus the race related issues, lol.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well, I'm wanting a Nakamura vs Okada match for the World Championship so if that leads to a split of CHAOS then so be it. It may sound too much like how the GBH broke up, but it will have different elements to it. All speculation of course. They could rage war, cause a bit of dissension, then following the match things can fall back into place. I'd mark if they put emphasis on it being a champions vs champions match if Nakamura walked in as the Intercontinental champ.

Laughter7 could recieve a push to that level. I don't see why not. I mean if Yujiro Takahashi got to main event an iPPV for the World Championship, then I think any one of the these guys is capable following a more noteworthy push in singles competition.


----------



## Bubz

To answer Kamikaze's questions, I'd rate Okada as one of the best in the promotion, maybe even THE best if he continues like he's doing. He's brilliant. Yeah, he's against top guys too, but I honestly think if anything, he has the biggest part to play in those matches being so great. He's an incredible seller, everything he does makes sense and has a purpose (unlike Tanahashi on occasions), he can work from behind or in control of a match, he constantly produced THE best and most drama filled finishing runs in the world right now, and he's charismatic to say the least. Genuinely think he just has IT, whatever IT might be.

I'd love Okada to get the belt, maybe split from Chaos or something and just face EVERYONE and have an epic title reign to match Tana's 2011-2012 reign.


----------



## seabs

*Okada's had the best 2012 of anyone on the roster. The argument that he's faced all the top guys isn't really valid either. He's only main evented a PPV with Tanahashi and Goto. Anderson too if you count the G1 Final. Plus he was the star of his 2nd match with Tanahashi and his matches with Naito. This isn't a guy who's benefited from working with some of the best workers going. He IS one of the best workers going.

Tanahashi retaining isn't an option. It just isn't. He's faced everyone for the belt in the last 2 years and Okada has all the momentum. The great thing about New Japan is that they're logical so I'm confident the right finish will happen. I've said this a few times now but the possibilities for an Okada title run throughout 2013 are so exciting. Rubber match with Naito when he comes back. Title match with Nakamura and Anderson to develop their great little matches they had this year. Okada/Makabe in Ryoguku could be great if Makabe brings it. Okada/Suzuki and Okada/Nagata are less likely but would rule if they did happen. 

CHAOS don't need to split. I like the stability that the New Japan roster has, even with their stables. Great thing about New Japan (another great thing) is they can do heel vs heel and it'll get over with their crowds because of how great the roster is. Okada/Nakamura from G1 for example. Both worked as heels the crowd was great for it. Japanese crowds that react are great because they'll just pick a side and go with it. Nakamura and Okada are heels if you like but they'll still get massive pops in the right environment. I'd love more Nakamura/MiSu matches. Singles or tags. I can only imagine how fun a CHAOS/Suzuki-Gun tour would be. Especially the multi man tags with Suzuki/Yano, Suzuki/Nakamura, Suzuki/Ishii, TAKA/Yano, etc. MiSU needs to move away from Makabe/Nagata/Kojima now and that'd be perfect to fill the gap.

If they do well enough then they'll definitely get a title shot sooner rather than later. Depends how well their singles matches go first though. I'd rather keep them as a team though and challenge Goto/Anderson after WK.*


----------



## EmbassyForever

MiSu vs Okada... needs to happen asap


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Lord Santa Claus IV. said:


> *how amazing does that match look from the middle set of pics.*


Amazing.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'd mark for an Okada/Nakamura title bout! :mark:


----------



## Bubz

Lord Santa Claus IV. said:


> *Okada's had the best 2012 of anyone on the roster. The argument that he's faced all the top guys isn't really valid either. He's only main evented a PPV with Tanahashi and Goto. Anderson too if you count the G1 Final. Plus he was the star of his 2nd match with Tanahashi and his matches with Naito. This isn't a guy who's benefited from working with some of the best workers going. He IS one of the best workers going.
> 
> Tanahashi retaining isn't an option. It just isn't. He's faced everyone for the belt in the last 2 years and Okada has all the momentum. The great thing about New Japan is that they're logical so I'm confident the right finish will happen. I've said this a few times now but the possibilities for an Okada title run throughout 2013 are so exciting. Rubber match with Naito when he comes back. Title match with Nakamura and Anderson to develop their great little matches they had this year. Okada/Makabe in Ryoguku could be great if Makabe brings it. Okada/Suzuki and Okada/Nagata are less likely but would rule if they did happen.*


Agree with all of this. Okada has been THE man in pretty much every match I've seen him in. Even in the multi man tags I've seen he's been the one to stand out from the rest. Okada vs MiSu/Nakamura/Nagata/Makabe would all be awesome. NJPW have done such an amazing job building him up too with all the right booking decisions imo. I remember hating the fact he won the belt :no:.


----------



## Chismo

Not sure how to react:


> There may be another shooters angle coming up in 2013. Playboy magazine in Japan had a story saying the New Japan wrestlers are against bringing in MMA fighters but that president Takaaki Kidani is considering it. The story had Tanahashi saying that the wrestlers want the promotion to stay doing pro wrestling style, that Antonio Inoki has contacted the company about appearing at the Tokyo Dome which would be his first appearance at a show for the promotion he founded and was the face of for decades. Owner Kidani did an interview critical of New Japan President Naoki Sugabayashi who said they need to keep MMA out of pro wrestling and slammed using Kazushi Sakuraba and Katsuyori Shibata. However, the story said Kidani would be appearing with Sakuraba. We’ll have to see how this plays out and this sounds like Kidani is going to do the heel owner gimmick trying to create an NWO-like group of MMA fighters with Inoki as the retired version of Hogan.


----------



## Obfuscation

Heavenly Invader said:


> I'd mark for an Okada/Nakamura title bout! :mark:


Proof I should be booking over there. It has to happen.

As for the MMA stable vs NJPW wrestlers...:hmm:

I'll say it has my interest. When I first read it mentioned Playboy I thought it was gonna mean Tanahashi was going to do more...photoshoots. Luckily, that wasn't on topic.


----------



## seabs

*So the quality level is going back to where it was mid 2000's if that was true and that'll be yet another promotion I stop caring about. They've clearly centred towards a more US pro wrestling style of booking since the new owners came in but in a good way.



sounds like Kidani is going to do the heel owner gimmick trying to create an NWO-like group of MMA fighters with Inoki as the retired version of Hogan.

Click to expand...

sounds horrendous though.*


----------



## Chismo

And things just got worse - fucking BOB SAPP (fpalm) and Toru Yano vs. Nakanishi and probably Akebono.


----------



## Concrete

Don't tease me with Bob Sapp. Everytime he steps in the ring for MMA or pro wrestling it is almost guaranteed to be a horrible train wreck. He doesn't belong in NJPW but Bob Sapp can go literally ANYWHERE else in Japan and I'd check his match out. But Sapp, Benjamin, and MVP as a NOD in Japan rather than a NWO like entity is okay for my campy love of Sapp. #SappNATION


----------



## Nervosa

Please, Please, New Japan. Stop Fucking around. The table was set for an awesome year of Okada defending against the entire fucking heavyweight division. 

DO NOT TAKE THAT AWAY FROM ME, DAMN YOU!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

NJPW, don't do it.

Just don't. That MMA stuff messed up an entire generation of wrestlers. Guys like Nagata deserved way better at that time.


----------



## seabs

JoeRulz said:


> And things just got worse - fucking BOB SAPP (fpalm) and Toru Yano vs. Nakanishi and probably Akebono.


*Where did you get that from?*


----------



## Chismo

http://blog.livedoor.jp/hbkidcool/archives/51881153.html


----------



## ywall2breakerj

I am fine with this as long as it leads to Shinsuke squashing all the MMA guys in 18 seconds while Gedo and Jado scream YES.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

If Bob Sapp does appear then I hope he jobs faster than his recent losses in MMA.


----------



## antoniomare007

Let's just hope this is more UWF/UWF(i) and less Inokism.


----------



## Obfuscation

BOB "THE BEAST" SAPP

Rematch with Nakamura is all I want.


----------



## MF83

That.^

Bob Sapp in an undercard capacity is gold. Don't get it twisted and as always, trust in J&G. Shooters vs Sekigun has always been wonderful pro wrestling except last time, but that was solely on Inoki's senile brain. The UWF and UWFi feuds are arguably the two best feuds in company history.

Did Destruction ever make its way online or into the arms of traders?!


----------



## BKKsoulcity

If I want to watch MMA then i'll go watch real MMA promotions. NJPW has been gold this year so don't ruin it for 2013.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

And all that right before Okada's rise


----------



## Ham and Egger

MTheBehemoth said:


> And all that right before Okada's rise


Don't worry man, he's gonna make it rain on these bitches! They're probably be brought in to be feed to Okada.


----------



## Nervosa

Heavenly Invader said:


> Don't worry man, he's gonna make it rain on these bitches! They're probably be brought in to be feed to Okada.


Yeah, but I don't want Okada slaughtering MMA guys in bad matches. I want Okada having awesome matches with the awesome Heavyweight Division.


----------



## Bubz

Really don't want New Japan to go along with this. Last two years were so fucking good, they don't need to change their style or anything of the sort. I guess it could be interesting on some levels, but I just want NJ to carry on the way they have been the last few years, booking style and in-ring style.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I just wanna say that I used to lurk in these threads for a long time and it's thanks to you guys that I'm finally getting into NJPW. Over the past few weeks it's been more entertaining than WWE and TNA combined!


----------



## Obfuscation

^^^It's b/c NJPW owns. It's excellent. Got to be the deepest roster in all of wrestling today.


----------



## Chismo

Heavenly Invader said:


> I just wanna say that I used to lurk in these threads for a long time and it's thanks to you guys that I'm finally getting into NJPW. Over the past few weeks it's been more entertaining than WWE and TNA combined!


You should try with DDT and BJW too. Just try and see where it takes you.


----------



## Genking48

IT*S Time guys, Dragon Gate Presents, the final gate of 2012!!!
Credit: iheartdg

*12/23/2012 Fukuoka, Fukuoka Kokusai Center ~THE FINAL GATE 2012~*
*0.* Kotoka (4:01 Camel Clutch) Chihiro Tominaga
*1.* Gamma, HUB, Hollywood Stalker Ichikawa{W} (11:03 Ina Bauer German Suplex Hold) Scott Reed, Kzy, Mondai Ryu{L}
*2. *Jimmy Susumu{W}, Jimmy Kanda (11:37 Jumbo no Kachi!gatame) Super Shisa{L}, Shachihoko BOY
*3.* Open the Brave Gate Title Match: Dragon Kid (15:28 Ultra Hurricanrana) Jimmy Kagetora
_*6th Defense for DK_
*4.* Open the Twin Gate Title Match: Masaaki Mochizuki{W}, Don Fujii (15:34 Sankakugeri to the Face) Naoki Tanisaki, Cyber Kong{L}
_*4th Defense for MochiFujii_
*5.* YAMATO (20:10 Gallaria) Akira Tozawa
*6.* Open the Triangle Gate Title Match: Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!{W}, Mr. Quu Quu Toyonaka Dolphin (19:14 Backslide Times) Naruki Doi,{L} Masato Yoshino, Ricochet
_*2nd Defense for the Jimmys_
*7.* Open the Dream Gate 3 Way Title Match ~CIMA Royale Final Chapter~: CIMA vs. Shingo Takagi vs. BxB Hulk
-CIMA (17:15 Meteora) Hulk
-CIMA (25:10 Meteora) Takagi
_*9th Defense for CIMA_

Mondai Ryu blamed the Twin Gate loss entirely on Kong. Therefore, Kong was banished from MB for good. Kong left without any resistance whatsoever. Mondai Ryu went on to say that while they couldn't win the Twin because of how terrible Kong is, Hulk would capture the Dream Gate in the main event. Mochizuki said all this stuff related to Kong was pointless and irrelevant and there was no way Hulk could beat CIMA. There was also no way MB could take the Twin from them so don't bother challenging them. They wouldn't accept.

CIMA called all of his past challengers up to the ring. PAC obviously did not fly in just for this. He exchanged praise and handshakes with all of them. All had varying things to say but most of them assured CIMA that they would be coming for his head again at some point. Except for Cyber, all he did was thank CIMA profusely for the handshake. It was beginning to snow outside in Fukuoka so the closing speech would be brief. They would be back in Kokusai Center & Hakata Star Lanes many times next year so a simple "Thank You" would suffice.

Outside, in the snow, CIMA spoke to the fans via megaphone. He once again praised his opponents tonight. He asked the fans what the best wrestling organization in the world was. Naturally they replied "DRAGON GATE".


----------



## seabs

*Why the fuck do they feel the need for CIMA to hold the belt for an entire year and 9 defenses? :wilkins

You don't need spoiler tags in the spoiler thread btw *


----------



## Bubz

Dragon Gate? What is this Dragon Gate?


----------



## Chismo

Fucking hell! CIMA's reign has been very good, but this was the perfect time for passing the Ace torch on Shingo, and everyone thought they will book it that way. But he eliminated both of them, LOLZ. Shame. It'd be curious to do a research about why they don't want to pull the trigger with Shingo.

And YAMATO/Tozawa, can't wait to check that one out.


----------



## Genking48

Lord Santa Claus IV. said:


> *Why the fuck do they feel the need for CIMA to hold the belt for an entire year and 9 defenses? :wilkins
> 
> You don't need spoiler tags in the spoiler thread btw *


Fuuuck, I swear every time I post results I try to remember that but somehow always end up spoiler tagging it xD


----------



## Obfuscation

Fuck CIMA.


----------



## Bubz

Don't think I ever liked CIMA much tbh.


----------



## Zatiel

CIMA's had a very watchable reign, but it going this long is a headscratcher. Him winning that match is just stupid, especially if the post-show write-up is correct and the old challengers are just supposed to take another shot at him next year.

Does DG think only he can draw?


----------



## Obfuscation

Maybe. If the majority was like me, then that would be the total opposite answer.

I've never cared for the guy.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Purolove:

KENTA besiegt Ricky Marvin (3:36) mit dem Go 2 Sleep. 



:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

ywall2breakerj said:


> Purolove:
> 
> KENTA besiegt Ricky Marvin (3:36) mit dem Go 2 Sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> :mark::mark::mark:



Damn, that must have been a Laughter7 Style asskicking.


----------



## Obfuscation

A short juniors match in NOAH? Get the hell outta' here.


----------



## seabs

*Well KENTA's a heavyweight now and the next title challenger so they had to. Plus Marvin is going back Mexico next year. Funny thing is it'll probably be a top NOAH match for 2012.

Omega beat Generico for the KO-D title too.*


----------



## Coffey

I am not impressed with the Jan. 4th Tokyo Dome card at all.


----------



## Bubz

Really? Personally think it looks great. I much prefer it to the usual supercard type shows they put on for WK because they never usually deliver much, but this looks like a proper NJ card and a very good one at that.


----------



## Emperor DC

Lord Santa Claus IV. said:


> *Well KENTA's a heavyweight now and the next title challenger so they had to. Plus Marvin is going back Mexico next year. Funny thing is it'll probably be a top NOAH match for 2012.
> 
> Omega beat Generico for the KO-D title too.*


Heard he dropped it because he's injured, thus being out of the PWG 2013 opener.

Of course, there is still the conspiracy theories out there that he's finally signed with WWE or TNA.


----------



## seabs

*DDT don't do long runs and Generico isn't one of their top guys anymore so dropping it around this time was likely to happen and Omega has been due a title reign for a while. *


----------



## Nervosa

I have officially purchased the Tokyo Dome Show! I decided even if Sakuraba/Shinsuke is a bust (and I really think its gonna be good) that it would still be rather likely that that Makabe/Shibata, Suzuki/Nagata, and the Main event will be worth it. Can't wait to wake up at 3 am to watch! Anybody else gonna watch?


----------



## Obfuscation

Well that Generico vs Omega match is on my radar. Dying to see it. Dream match all the way.


----------



## Sunglasses

Marvin is going back to Mexico? Forever?


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Nervosa said:


> I have officially purchased the Tokyo Dome Show! I decided even if Sakuraba/Shinsuke is a bust (and I really think its gonna be good) that it would still be rather likely that that Makabe/Shibata, Suzuki/Nagata, and the Main event will be worth it. Can't wait to wake up at 3 am to watch! Anybody else gonna watch?


Did you use a credit card or do it via paypal?


----------



## Nervosa

ywall2breakerj said:


> Did you use a credit card or do it via paypal?


Can I ask why you ask?


----------



## Derek

Nervosa said:


> Anybody else gonna watch?


Planning on it. In the past I had been up that whole night slowly getting the results, so I am stoked that I can actually watch it live.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Nervosa said:


> Can I ask why you ask?


Sure. I thought I was incompetent and that there was a paypal payment option (so I asked just in case you paid that way for you could've been helpful) but then I checked everywhere I could and it seems it can't be bought via paypal. Shame but if NJPW doesn't want my money I won't feel sorry for them.


----------



## Nervosa

ywall2breakerj said:


> Sure. I thought I was incompetent and that there was a paypal payment option (so I asked just in case you paid that way for you could've been helpful) but then I checked everywhere I could and it seems it can't be bought via paypal. Shame but if NJPW doesn't want my money I won't feel sorry for them.


Sorry if I was being rude. I guess you can tell by default now how I paid. When you asked I kinda thought there may have been some kind of Ustream card scandal, so I was curios to find out before I answered. Sorry they don't have paypal, man.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Nothing wrong with your tone man.

Anyway here are the full results for the last two NOAH shows in case google bot cares. While someone that just got into puroresu will probably be headbutting himself into a wall, I'm imagining what NOAH's creative proces looks like. And in my mind, It looks GOOD.


1. Yoshinobu Kanemaru besiegt Atsushi Kotoge (10:17) mit dem Touchout.
2. Yoshinari Ogawa besiegt Atsushi Aoki (9:58) mit einem Armlock Cutback.
3. Kotaro Suzuki vs. Taiji Ishimori - Time Limit Draw (20:00).
4. Maybach Taniguchi besiegt Mohammed Yone (8:45) mit der Maybach Bomb.
5. Takeshi Morishima besiegt Genba Hirayanagi (3:56) mit einem Backdrop Suplex.
6. KENTA besiegt Ricky Marvin (3:36) mit dem Go 2 Sleep.
7. Takashi Sugiura besiegt Go Shiozaki (17:43) mit einem Olympic Slam.
8. Jun Akiyama besiegt Naomichi Marufuji (21:40) durch Referee Stop (Front Necklock).



1. Atsushi Aoki besiegt Mr. Christmas (Jun Akiyama) (7:22) mit einem Cross Armbreaker Cutback-Cradle.
2. Kotaro Suzuki besiegt Genba Hirayanagi (9:12) mit einem Tiger Driver.
3. Go Shiozaki besiegt Taiji Ishimori (11:44) nach einer Short-Range Lariat.
4. Katsuhiko Nakajima besiegt Ricky Marvin (9:45) mit einem Moonsault Press Cutback-Cradle.
5. KENTA, Mohammed Yone & Yoshinari Ogawa besiegen Maybach Taniguchi, Kento Miyahara & Atsushi Kotoge (21:28) nach dem go 2 sleep von KENTA ggeen Kotoge.
6. Takashi Sugiura & Naomichi Marufuji besiegen Akitoshi Saito & Yoshinobu Kanemaru (15:46) nach einem Frankensteiner von Sugiura gegen Kanemaru.
7. Takeshi Morishima besiegt Satoshi Kajiwara (8:16) nach einem Backdrop. 




By WWE logic we'd get another Ogawa-Aoki match with the winner getting a GHC Heavyweight title shot.


----------



## seabs

*Akebono and Sapp got added to the Tokyo Dome card to make Manabu Nakanishi, Strong Man, MVP & Akebono vs. Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka, Yujiro Takahashi & Bob Sapp. Fine in that role. They'll probably be fun. Shame Ishii isn't in it for more Ishii/Akebono greatness.*


----------



## Obfuscation

Won't get enough time as it is I'm sure. I'll get a kick out of seeing THE BEAST again.


----------



## seabs

*Daichi injured and replaced by Otani. Sucks for the kid. Otani will be fun at least.*


----------



## ywall2breakerj

FUCK


----------



## antoniomare007

Otani will probably make the match better, but I wanted to hear the Hashimoto entrance theme in the Tokyo Dome once again dammit


----------



## seabs

*I kinda hope they hold his debut off for another year. He's improved a lot this year, is bulking up more and his strikes are finally hitting harder. Give him another year and he'll do so much better and the debut will be bigger and better. The maybe they'll debut in a match where he can be really showcased too.*


----------



## Genking48

> *12/28/2012 Hyogo, Kobe ***** Hall ~ THE LAST OF GATE 2012*
> _credit: iheartdg_
> *1.* Jimmy Susumu, Jimmy Kanda{W}, Jimmy Kagetora (11:41 Tornado de Acapulco) BxB Hulk, Akira Tozawa, Naoki Tanisaki{L}
> *2.* 2012 Weakest Match #1: Hollywood Stalker Ichikawa (3:53 Ina Bauer German Suplex Hold) Kotoka
> *3.* 2012 Weakest Match #2: Chihiro Tominaga (4:48 Triangle Choke) Cyber Kong
> *4.* Dragon Kid, Gamma{W} (11:47 Gamma Special) Kzy, Mondai Ryu{L}
> *5.* End of the Year Special Match: HUB (10:30 Moudoku Habu Kuubaku) Super Shisa
> *6.* Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, Shachihoko BOY{W} (16:54 Moonsault Press) YAMATO, Shingo Takagi, Super Shenlong III{L}
> *7.* Open the Triangle Gate: Ryo "Jimmy" Saito{W}, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Mr. Quu Quu Toyonaka Dolphin (19:49 Premium Bridge) CIMA, Masaaki Mochizuki{L}, Don Fujii
> *3rd Defense
> 
> The Jimmys celebrated their win, which saved their very existence as a unit. Now that the focus on protection was over, it was time to advance. They wanted all the titles they didn't already hold.
> 
> First up was today's' loser, Mochizuki. Horiguchi & kanda want a Twin Gate shot. It was set up for 1/27 in ***** Hall.
> 
> CIMA interrupted. He talked about defending the title 9 times in less than a year. He also talked about the retirement of professional baseball player Hideki Matsui. That got him thinking about the eventual time that he would be making the same decision. However, that time was certainly not now. In fact, his goal for 2013 was 12 defense. One in every month. He didn't have a first challenger yet, but Saito was quick to volunteer. CIMA asked him if he was even watching the end of FINAL GATE. Saito assured them that he was, and while CIMA has beaten some great wrestlers, he hasn't beaten him. The match was set for 1/20 in Osaka.
> 
> The crowd was reacting strangely at this point, so CIMA called on Doi & Yoshino to rally things. They decided that having Doi show off his ass would be the best course of action. In the midst of all this, Cyber Kong wandered into the ring. He thanked the fans for their warm reception to him earlier while he was officially confirmed as the worst wrestler in the company. While he couldn't approach the major titles, he wanted to help DG get back one that was held by an outsider. Therefore, in ***** Hall next month he was challenging Owarai Gate champion Kikutaro of Akiba Pro Wrestling!
> 
> The show was closed out with the roster throwing autographed balls to the crowd.
> 
> They also quietly announced the King of Chop Grand Championship for the 1/27 *****. No word on whether Eita will return home for it.


One title defense per month, be ready for shitstorms.


----------



## Chismo

BIG "SEXYAMA" TAK finally booked for a singles match, in NOAH. He faces Marufuji on January 6th in Korakuen. Let's hope he annihilates him. And yes, I know Marufuji is going over, but still...


----------



## seabs

*List of outsiders NOAH are using on their first tour of 2013:
Gastwrestler:
- Yoshihiro Takayama: 20. & 27.01. (2 Shows)
- Yuji Nagata: 19.-27.01. (6 Shows)
- Satoshi Kojima: 19.-25.01. (5 Shows)
- Jushin Thunder Liger: 27.01. (1 Show)
- Tiger Mask: 27.01. (1 Show)
- Takaaki Watanabe: 19.-27.01. (6 Shows)
- Akitoshi Saito: 17.01. (1 Show)
- Masao Inoue: 14.01. (1 Show)
- Kentaro Shiga: 14.01. (1 Show)
- Masashi Aoyagi: 17.01. (1 Show)
- Ryuji Hijikata: 27.01. (1 Show)
- Nanjo Hayato: 27.01. (1 Show)
- Takaku Fuke: 27.01. (1 Show)
- Shinya Ishikawa: 19.01. (1 Show)
- Yusuke Shiranamin: 22.01. (1 Show)
- Colt Cabana: 14.-27.01. (8 Shows)
- Jason Jones: 14.-27.01. (8 Shows)
- Lance Bravado: 14.-27.01. (8 Shows)
- Harlem Bravado: 14.-27.01. (8 Shows)

Says everything about the state of NOAH right now. I count 11 wrestlers currently under NOAH full time contract not working freelance.*


----------



## Chismo

At least New Japan has send some of their talent over there. Hopefully Takaaki gets booked in singles matches.


----------



## Chismo

*WNC, 27.12.2012
Tokyo Korakuen Hall
1,300 Fans*

0. Zeus besiegt Hajime Ohara durch KO.
1. Akebono, Takuya Kito & Makoto besiegen Josh O'Brien, Hailey Hatred & Lin Bairon (12:50) nach einer Running Body Press von Akebono gegen O'Brien.
2. Dave Finley Cup - Final: Akira Shinose besiegt Koji Doi (7:02) mit einem Elbow.
3. Daisuke Sekimoto , Kazuki Hashimoto & Hideyoshi Kamitani besiegen Yusuke Kodama, Hoshito Takahashi & Yoshihiro Horaguchi (9:55) nach einem German Suplex Hold von Sekimoto gegen Takahashi.
4. TLC with Hair Clippers in the Bank Match: Brahman Shu & Brahman Kei besiegen Yoshiaki Yago & Jiro Kuroshio (14:32) als Kuroshio die Haare geschnitten wurden.
5. *WNC Women's Title Tournament - Final*: Shuri besiegt Nozaki (5:45) mit einem High Kick - Titelwechsel.
6. *WNC Title Tournament - Final*: AKIRA besiegt TAJIRI (23:45) mit der Musasabi Press - Titelwechsel.











*Tenryu Project "GENICHIRO TENRYU RETURN MATCH ~ REVOLUTION", 29.12.2012
Tokyo Korakuen Hall
1,741 Fans - No Vacancy*

1. MIZUCHI Tournament - Semi Final: Kengo Nishimura besiegt 14K (3:23) mit einer Flying Body Press.
2. MIZUCHI Tournament - Semi Final: Kotaru Nasu besiegt Dragon JOKER (3:19) mit einem Right High Kick.
3. Mitsuo Momota & Great Kabuki besiegen The Winger & Masakazu Nagase (7:48) nach einem Backdrop Suplex von Momota gegen Nagase.
4. MIZUCHI Tournament - Final: Kotaru Nasu besiegt Kengo Nishimura (9:21) mit einem High Kick.
5. Tenryu Project International Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title: Katsuhiko Nakajima & Satoshi Kajiwara (c) besiegen Ryuji Hijikata & THE KABUKI (24:54) nach einer Moonsault Press von Kajiwara gegen KABUKI (1st defense).
6. Arashi & Tomohiro Ishii besiegen Kazunari Murakami & NOSAWA Rongai (9:18) nach einer Powerbomb von Arashi gegen NOSAWA.
7. Tenryu Project International Jr. Heavyweight Title: Masao Orihara besiegt Takaku Fuke (c) (13:57) mit einem Horizontal Cradle - Titelwechsel.
8. Tomoaki Honma & Kazushi Miyamoto besiegen Seiya Sanada & Yasufumi Nakanoue (11:18) nach einem Turmeric Bomber von Miyamoto gegen Nakanoue.
9. Genichiro Tenryu Return Match: Yuji Nagata , Hiroyoshi Tenzan , Satoshi Kojima & Manabu Nakanishi besiegen Genichiro Tenryu, Minoru Suzuki, Takeshi Morishima & Yoshihiro Takayama (19:54) nach einem Armlock von Nagata gegen Tenryu.

*
BJW, 30.12.2012 (Samurai! TV)
Tokyo Korakuen Hall*

1. Shinobu & Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Brahman Shu & Brahman Kei - Double Countout (2:20).
1a. Shinobu & Kazuki Hashimoto besiegen Brahman Shu & Brahman Kei (6:13) nach einem Kibatsu von Hashimoto gegen Kei.
2. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi besiegen Shinya Ishikawa & Bad Bones (11:56) nach einem German Suplex Hold von Sekimoto gegen Bones.
3. Heisei Yakuza Combination vs. Sumerian Death Squad: Tommy End & Michael Dante besiegen Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba (7:14) nach einem Shubain von Dante gegen Inaba.
4. Fluorescent Lighttubes Death Match: Takashi Sasaki, Shuji Ishikawa & The Winger besiegen Ryuji Ito, Shadow WX & Takumi Tsukamoto (14:01) nach einem Splash Mountain auf Lighttubes von Ishikawa gegen Tsukamoto.
5. Falls Count Anywhere Death Match: "Black Angel" Jaki Numazawa, Drake Younger & Danny Havoc besiegen Yuko Miyamoto, Isami Kodaka & Masashi Taketa (10:55) nach einer Death Valley Bomb von Havoc gegen Taketa.
6. Strong BJ vs. Violence CZ: Yoshihito Sasaki besiegt DJ Hyde (10:43) mit einer Lariat.
7. Japan-America Death Match Summit ~ YAKITORI (Nail of Death) Death Match: Abdullah Kobayashi besiegt MASADA (18:18) mit dem Diving Bakachinga Elbow Drop.


*"NEW YEAR'S EVE TOSHIKOSHI PRO-WRESTLING 2012 ~AIM FOR PRO-WRESTLING 100TH ANNIVERSARY~ SHIORI ASAHI ANNIVERSARY", 31.12.2012 (Samurai! TV)
Tokyo Korakuen Hall
1,058 Fans
*
0. Pro-Wrestling Olympics Battle Royal: Amigo Suzuki besiegt Chris Trance, Jonathon Bader, Gabriel Wolfe, ***** Greco & Chou-un Shiryu (3:40) mit dem Mescal gegen Trance.
0. Mixed Tag Match: Mad Dog & Vixen besiegen Tetsuya Endo & Cherry (5:08) nach einer Fire Bomb Combo von Dog gegen Endo.
1. 3 Organisation Opposition Battle - Big Japan vs. DDT: Takao Soma besiegt Kazuki Hashimoto (7:40) mit einem Boma Ye.
2. 3 Organisation Opposition Battle - Big Japan vs. KAIENTAI DOJO: Shinya Ishikawa & Shinobu besiegen Taishi Takizawa & Yuki Sato (9:44) nach einem Octopus Hold von Ishikawa gegen Sato.
3. 3 Organisation Opposition Battle - DDT vs. KAIENTAI DOJO: TAKA Michinoku , Daigoro Kashiwa & PSYCHO besiegen MIKAMI , Masa Takanashi & Akito (8:26) nach dem Michinoku Driver II von TAKA gegen Akito.
* Judo Challenge: Kankuro Hoshino besiegt Yuki Sato
* Judo Challenge: Ayumu Honda besiegt Gota Ihashi
* Judo Challenge: Michael Nakazawa besiegt Bad Bones
* Quiz Challenge: Shigehiro Irie besiegt Shinya Ishikawa & Kaji Tomato
* Song Challenge: Ricky Fuji besiegt MIKAMI & Ryuichi Kawakami
4. 3 Organisation Cinderella Title, 12 Person Battle Royal: Mototsugu Shimizu besiegt Makoto Oishi mit einem Cradle (15:08). Reihenfolge des Ausscheidens: Ken Ohka , The Winger , Bambi , Tomimitsu Matsunaga, Karate Brahman, Emi Sakura, Ricky Fuji , Yasu Urano , Atsushi Ohashi , Mame Endo & Makoto Oishi - Titelwechsel.
5. WHCTLC (W Ring Hardcore Table Ladder Chair) Match: MASADA, Masashi Takeda & Hoshitango besiegen "Black Angel" Jaki Numazawa , Saburo Inematsu & Danny Havoc (11:37) nach einem Diving Elbow Drop von MASADA gegen Inematsu.
6. Gauntlet Match: Brahman Shu & Brahman Kei besiegen Antonio Honda & Daisuke Sasaki (5:20) nach einem Horizontal Cradle von Shu gegen Honda.
- Brahman Shu & Brahman Kei besiegen Menso~re Oyaji & Golden Pineapple (1:52) als Shu Oyaji über das Top Rope warf.
- Tommy End & Michael Dante besiegen Brahman Shu & Brahman Kei (3:33) als Dante Kei pinnte.
- Tommy End & Michael Dante besiegen Tsutomu Oosugi & Hercules Senga (1:40) als Oosugi & Senga über das Top Rope flogen.
- Tommy End & Michael Dante besiegen Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie (3:12) als Tommy Ishii über das Top Rope warf.
- Abdullah Kobayashi & Sanshiro Takagi besiegen Tommy End & Michael Dante (2:29) als Tommy & Dante über das Top Rope flogen.
- Takao Omori & Manabu Soya besiegen Abdullah Kobayashi & Sanshiro Takagi (0:13) als Kobayashi & Takagi über das Top Rope flogen.
7. Fluorescent Lighttubes Death Match: Yuko Miyamoto, Isami Kodaka & Takumi Tsukamoto besiegen Ryuji Ito , Drake Younger & Ryuichi Sekine (18:35) nach einem Fire Thunder von Miyamoto gegen Sekine.
8. Special Singles Match: Osamu Nishimura besiegt Hiroshi Fukuda (9:15) mit einem Spinning Toe Hold.
9. Daisuke Sekimoto , Yuji Hino & Shuji Ishikawa besiegen Hiroo Tsumaki , Hideyoshi Kamitani & Tank Nagai (9:59) nach einem German Suplex Hold von Sekimoto gegen Nagai.
10. 3 Organisation Opposition Battle - Big Japan vs. DDT vs. KAIENTAI DOJO - 3 Way Match: HARASHIMA & Danshoku Dino besiegen Yoshihito Sasaki & Yuji Okabayashi and Kengo Mashimo & Shiori Asahi (16:39) nach dem Somato von HARASHIMA gegen Asahi.
11. Bonus Track: Abdullah Kobayashi besiegt Shiori Asahi (4:05) mit dem Diving Bakachinga Elbow Drop.











*ZERO1 "HAPPY NEW YEAR", 01.01.2013 (Samurai! TV)
Tokyo Korakuen Hall*

1. New Year Genki Match: Yoshikazu Yokoyama besiegt Hayato Mashita (6:00) mit einem Camel Clutch.
2. New Year Women's Match: Meiko Satomura besiegt Yuhi (9:53) mit einem Sleeper Hold.
3. New Year Jr. Match: Mineo Fujita, Yuki Sato & Travis Banks besiegen Craig Classic, Menso~re Oyaj & Bikuma (11:49) nach einer Swanton Bomb von Fujita gegen Bikuma.
4. New Year Special Eight Man Tag Match: Kohei Sato, Ryouji Sai, KAMIKAZE & Onryo besiegen Shito Ueda, Yusaku Obata, Will Gibson & Jesse Williams (16:26) nach dem Onryo Clutch von Onryo gegen Williams.
5. New Year Handicap Match: Akebono besiegt Jason New & Jo Kyung-ho (4:19) mit einem Double Elbow Drop.
6. International Jr. Heavyweight Title & NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Title: Takuya Sugawara (c) besiegt Ikuto Hidaka (13:04) mit dem Shiisanputa.
7. New Year Tag Match: Shinjiro Otani & Masato Tanaka besiegen Daisuke Sekimoto & James Raideen (20:55) nach einem Dragon Suplex von Otani gegen Raideen.


*AJPW "NEW YEAR SHINING SERIES 2013 NEW YEAR 2 DAYS", 02.01.2013 (GAORA TV)
Tokyo Korakuen Hall
2,000 Fans - Super No Vacancy*

1. KENSO besiegt SUSHI (7:13) nach einem Diving Elbow Drop.
2. Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka besiegen Osamu Nishimura & Andy Wu (6:32) mit einem Cross Armbreaker von Tanaka gegen Wu.
3. GAORA TV Title Skirmish: Seiya Sanada & Yasufumi Nakanoue besiegen Tomoaki Honma & Kazushi Miyamoto (7:46) als Honma disqualifiziert wurde.
4. Triple Crown Contendership Skirmish: Suwama & Joe Doering besiegen Akebono & Ryota Hama (8:15) nach einer Death Valley Bomb von Doering gegen Akebono.
5. Taiyo Kea Send-Off Match: Keiji Muto, Kaz Hayashi & Masanochu Fuchi besiegen Minoru Suzuki, Taiyo Kea & MAZADA (12:08) mit einem Inside Cradle von Fuchi gegen MAZADA.
6. *AJPW World Tag Team Title*: Takao Omori & Manabu Soya (c) besiegen Masakatsu Funaki & Masayuki Kono (14:44) nach einem Axe Bomber von Omori gegen Funaki (2nd defense).
7. *AJPW World Jr. Heavyweight Title & GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title*: Shuji Kondo [GHC] besiegt Hiroshi Yamato [AJPW] (18:36) nach der King Kong Lariat - Titelwechsel.
8. New Year Heavyweight Battle Royal: Taiyo Kea besiegt Seiya Sanada nach dem TKO (7:57). Reihenfolge des Ausscheidens: Yasufumi Nakanoue, Tomoaki Honma & Kazushi Miyamoto, Ryota Hama, Suwama & Joe Doering, Masayuki Kono & Takao Omori & Manabu Soya, Keiji Muto, Osamu Nishimura, KENSO & Seiya Sanada


*BJW, 02.01.2013 (Samurai! TV)
Tokyo Korakuen Hall
1,263 Fans*

1. Kazuki Hashimoto & Hideyoshi Kamitani besiegen Atsushi Ohashi & Amigo Suzuki (10:04) nach einem Crab Hold von Kamitani gegen Ohashi.
2. Daisuke Sekimoto, Yuji Okabayashi & DJ Hyde besiegen Shinya Ishikawa, Bad Bones & Shinobu (14:20) nach einem Golem Splash von Okabayashi gegen Shinobu.
3. Falls Count Anywhere Death Match: Takashi Sasaki, Shadow WX, Brahman Shu & Brahman Kei besiegen Ryuji Ito, Kankuro Hoshino, Takumi Tsukamoto & Masato Inaba (15:03) nach dem Zombie King von Shu gegen Inaba.
4. World War 2013 Death Match: "Black Angel" Jaki Numazawa, Drake Younger & Danny Havoc besiegen Jun Kasai, MASADA & Masashi Takeda (13:51) nach einer Death Valley Bomb auf Lighttubes von Havoc gegen Takeda.
5. *BJW World Strong Heavyweight Title*: Manabu Soya besiegt Yoshihito Sasaki (c) (12:26) mit einem Wild Bomber - Titelwechsel. 
6. *BJW Tag Team Title*: Yuko Miyamoto & Isami Kodaka (c) besiegen Tommy End & Michael Dante (15:10) nach einem Fire Thunder von Miyamoto gegen Dante (1st defense).
7. *BJW Deathmatch Heavyweight Title*, Glass Board & New Year Death Match: Shuji Ishikawa besiegt Abdullah Kobayashi (c) (19:37) mit einer Giant Press - Titelwechsel.


----------



## Bubz

Holy shit at team Tenryu on the Tnryu Project card.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I wonder how many people who attended those shows were repeat fans?


----------



## seabs

*Man, Big Japan really blew all their momentum in a hurry didn't they. The Strong Title has been a massive flop. There's only 3 established singles guys in the division and the majority of the defenses have been vs outsiders. Soya taking the belt is odd and feels desperate. Their crowds have really gone to shit quite quickly too. Struggling to fill half of Korakuen up right now. Shame.



AJPW "NEW YEAR SHINING SERIES 2013", 26.01.2013 (GAORA TV)
Ota Ward Gymnsium

1. Special Tag Match: Keiji Muto & Ric Flair vs. Tatsumu Fujinami & Seiya Sanada
2. Triple Crown: Masakatsu Funaki (c) vs. Akebono

Click to expand...

All Japan continuing the randomness*


----------



## EmbassyForever

I'm going to watch this show.


----------



## Chismo

Flair wrestling for All Japan again might be the greatest news I've heard in years.


----------



## Bubz

It is pretty random having someone like Sanada in there with Flair, Fujinami and Muto. I'll definitely watch it though, regardless of quality lol.


----------



## Chismo

Nah, Sanada was already there with Nash, Norton and Vader recently. They're clearly building him as the future ace.

Btw, Akebono is the next Triple Crown challenger for that show.


----------



## Bubz

I like Sanada but he really doesn't seem like 'ace' material to me. Didn't know they were building him up like that. Last time I watched All Japan consistently he was being booked really badly.


----------



## Chismo

He's hit or miss, tbh, but he's very talented. He's getting more consistent recently. They're probably gonna crown him next year, after the lengthy TV Title run.


----------



## Emperor DC

13 hours. (Y)


----------



## MF83

Fuck yeah, Lynch finally coming through on Destruction and a bunch else including 4 WNC shows that I know a bunch of you have been wishing for.

My connection isn't great in my dorm here so I'll be waiting for a download but those of you watching tonight best enjoy every minute.


----------



## Yeah1993

Flair v Fujinami in 2013 is amazing news.



MF83 said:


> Fuck yeah, Lynch finally coming through on Destruction and a bunch else including 4 WNC shows that I know a bunch of you have been wishing for.


Finlay v Mendoza? PLEASE? :$


----------



## MF83

Doesn't look like it...


Spoiler: December Update



JOSHI TV

JAPAN #7137 OZ ACADEMY on GAORA September 8, 2012
(Taped 8-19 Tokyo) Q:ORIGINAL (2 hrs) *DVD*
1. Commando Boirshoi/Rabbit Mito -vs- Nao Komatsu/Saree.
2. Manami Toyoda/Tsubasa Kuragaki/Tomoko Nakagawa -vs- Mayumi
Ozaki/Yumi Ohka/Mio Shirai.
3. Meiko Satomura -vs- Ran Yu-Yu.
4. Mayumi Ozaki -vs- Carlos Amano.
5. Aja Kong/Sonoko Kato -vs- Ayumi Kurihara/AKINO. *Oz Academy Tag Title
6. Chikayo Nagashima -vs- Hiroyo Matsumoto. *Oz Academy Openweight Title

JAPAN #7138 AJW CLASSICS on SAMURAI TV November 2012 #1
Q:ORIGINAL (2 hrs) *DVD*
November 1(Taped 6-10-94) AJW CLASSICS #92
1. Kyoko Inoue/Rie Tamada -vs- Takako Inoue/Tomoko Watanabe.
2. Yumiko Hotta -vs- Suzuka Minami.
3. Bull Nakano/Aja Kong -vs- Etsuko Mita/Mima Shimoda.
4. Manami Toyoda/Toshiyo Yamada -vs- Sakie Hasegawa/Kaoru Ito.
November 8(Taped 7-16-94) AJW CLASSICS #93
5. Mariko Yoshida -vs- Rie Tamada.
6. Mima Shimoda -vs- Takako Inoue. (Grand Prix)
7. Toshiyo Yamada -vs- Sakie Hasegawa. (Grand Prix)
8. Bull Nakano/Aja Kong/Suzuka Minami -vs- Manami Toyoda/Kyoko Inoue/
Yumiko Hotta.

JAPAN #7139 AJW CLASSICS on SAMURAI TV November 2012 #2
Q:ORIGINAL (2 hrs) *DVD*
November 15(Taped 8-24-94) AJW CLASSICS #94
1. Suzuka Minami/Tomoko Watanabe/Chapparita Asari/Rie Tamada -vs-
Hikari Fukuoka/Fusayo Nochi/Commando Boirshoi/Hiromi Yagi.
2. Kyoko Kamikaze -vs- Kumiko Maekawa. (Kickboxing)
3. Chigusa Nagayo/Toshiyo Yamada -vs- Sakie Hasegawa/Mariko Yoshida.
November 29(Taped 8-24-94) AJW CLASSICS #95
4. Eagle Sawai/Carol Midori -vs- Reggie Bennett/Kaoru Ito.
5. Etsuko Mita/Mima Shimoda -vs- Harley Saito/Jen Yukari. *UWA Tag Title
6. Manami Toyoda -vs- Kyoko Inoue. *IWA - All Pacific Title Unification

JOSHI COMMS

JAPAN #7140 JWP COMM: PURE SLAM 2012 August 19, 2012
Tokyo Q:ORIGINAL (2 hrs) *DVD*
1. Nana Kawasa -vs- Lady Steel.
2. Rabbit Mito -vs- Maki Narumiya. *JWP Jr/POP Titles
3. Sachie Abe/KAZUKI/Tomoko Morii -vs- Mariko Yoshida/Carlos Amano/anna.
*Plum Mariko Memorial Match - Submission Match.
4. Manami Toyoda/Tojuki Leon/Ray -vs- Hailey Hatred/Tsubasa Kuragaki/Manami
5. Mayumi Ozaki/Ran Yu-Yu -vs- Hanako Nakamori/Misaki Ohata. Katsu.
6. Emi Sakura/Kaori Yoneyama -vs- Commando Boirshoi/Arisa Nakajima.
*JWP/Daily Sports Women's Tag Titles.
7. Kayoko Haruyama -vs- Kagetsu. *JWP Title

JAPAN #7141 JWP COMM: PURE WARS SERIES VOL 3
October 21, 2012 Hakata Q:ORIGINAL (1 1/2 hrs) *DVD*
1. KAZUKI -vs- Lady Steel.
2. Hanako Nakamori/Tomoko Morii -vs- Sachie Abe/Nana Kawasa.
3. Jaguar Yokota/Manami Katsu -vs- Manami Toyoda/Rabbit Mito.
4. Tsubasa Kuragaki/Tojuki Leon/Sendai Sachiko -vs- Commando Boirshoi/
Arisa Nakajima/Maki Narumiya.
5. Kayoko Haruyama -vs- Kaori Yoneyama. *JWP Title

JAPAN #7142 JWP COMM: PURE WARS SERIES VOL 4
October 28, 2012 Tokyo Q:ORIGINAL (1 3/4 hrs) *DVD*
1. Tojuki Leon -vs- Kaori Yoneyama.
2. Nana Kawasa/Rabbit Mito -vs- Manami Katsu/Lady Steel.
3. Sachie Abe/KAZUKI -vs- Shu Shibutani/Misaki Ohata.
4. Tsubasa Kuragaki -vs- Ran Yu-Yu -vs- Hailey Hatred. *3-Way Match
5. Commando Boirshoi/Arisa Nakajima -vs- Hanako Nakamori/Tomoko Morii.
*JWP/Daily Sports Women's Tag Titles.
6. Kayoko Haruyama -vs- Emi Sakura. *JWP Title

JAPAN #7143 JWP COMM: PURE WARS SERIES VOL 5
November 4, 2012 Tokyo Q:ORIGINAL (1 1/4 hrs) *DVD*
1. Manami Katsu/Saree -vs- Nana Kawasa/Rabbit Mito.
2. Tsubasa Kuragaki -vs- Lady Steel.
3. Hanako Nakamori/Tomoko Morii -vs- Sachie Abe/KAZUKI.
4. Kayoko Haruyama -vs- Commando Boirshoi.
5. Tojuki Leon/Arisa Nakajima -vs- Emi Sakura/Kaori Yoneyama.

JAPAN #7144 JWP COMM: PURE WARS SERIES VOL 6
November 11, 2012 Tokyo Q:ORIGINAL (1 1/4 hrs) *DVD*
1. Nana Kawasa/Rabbit Mito/Saree -vs- Manami Katsu/Lady Steel/Tomoki Yagami.
2. Arisa Nakajima -vs- Tomoko Morii. JWP Title #1 Contender
3. Hanako Nakamori -vs- Tojuki Leon. Tournament Semi-Finals
4. Tsubasa Kuragaki/Sachie Abe -vs- Kayoko Haruyama/KAZUKI.
5. Ran Yu-Yu -vs- Commando Boirshoi.
6. Arisa Nakajima -vs- Hanako Nakamori. *FINAL*

JAPAN #7145 STARDOM COMM: GOLDEN STARS
May 3, 2012 Tokyo Q:ORIGINAL (2 1/2 hrs) *DVD*
1. Mayu Iwatani/Eri Susa/Saki Kashima -vs- Kairi Hojo/Natsumi Showzuki/
Yuuri Haruka. *Elimination Match
2. Act Yasukawa -vs- Arisa Hoshiki.
3. Io Shirao -vs- Yuhi.
4. Natsuki*Taiyo/Yoshiko -vs- Miho Wakizawa/Kyoko Kimura.
5. Yoko Bito -vs- Act Yasukawa.
6. Nanae Takahashi -vs- Hiroyo Matsumoto. *World of Stardom Title

JAPAN #7146 STARDOM COMM: STARDOM X STARDOM 2012
August 5, 2012 Tokyo Q:ORIGINAL (2 3/4 hrs) *DVD*
1. Natsuki*Taiyo -vs- Io Shirai.
2. Eri Susa/Yuuri Haruka -vs- Mayu Iwatani/Natsumi Showzuki.
3. Kairi Hojo/Yuhi -vs- Saki Kashima/Act Yasukawa.
4. Hiroyo Matsumoto -vs- Miho Wakizawa.
5. Natsuki*Taiyo -vs- Kyoko Kimura.
6. Nanae Takahashi -vs- Yoshiko. *World of Stardom Title
7. Yuzuki Aikawa -vs- Yoko Bito. *Wonder of Stardom Title

JAPAN #7147 ICE RIBBON COMM: KNIGHTS OF RIBBON 2012
September 23, 2012 Tokyo Q:ORIGINAL (2 3/4 hrs) *DVD*
1. Hiroyo Matsumoto -vs- Kujira Oshima.
2. Tsukushi/Kurumi -vs- Cherry/Meari Naito. Int'l Ribbon Tag Title
3. Aoi Kizuki -vs- Riho. *Riho Last Ice Ribbon Match
4. Neko Nitta -vs- Hailey Hatred -vs- Shu Shibutani. *Triangle Ribbon Title
5. Sanshiro Takagi -vs- Miyako Matsumoto. 
6. GAMI/Yumi Ohka/Ryo Mizunami -vs- Tsukasa Fujimoto/Hamuko Hoshi/Maki
Narumiya. *Ice Ribbon v. WAVE 2/3 Falls
7. Haruka Shida -vs- Mio Shirai. *ICEx60 Title

JAPAN #7148 ICE RIBBON COMM:YOKOHAMA RIBBON III 
October 28, 2012 Yokohama Q:ORIGINAL (1 1/2 hrs) *DVD*
1. Tsukasa Fujimoto -vs- Eri Wakamatsu. (Exhibition)
2. Hikaru Shida -vs- Shoko Hotta. (Exhibition)
3. Aoi Kizuki/Kurumi/Tsukushi -vs- Neko Nitta/Maki Narumiya/NOZOMI.
4. Hamuko Hoshi/Sakura Hirota -vs- Cherry/Meari Naito.
5. Kyoko Kimura -vs- Miyako Matsumoto.
6. Hailey Hatred -vs- Hikaru Shida -vs- Aki Shizuku. *Triangle Ribbon Title
7. Mio Shirao -vs- Tsukasa Fujimoto. *ICEx60 Title

JAPAN #7149 REINA X WORLD 6 COMM August 26, 2012
REINA - CMLL INTERNATIONAL TITLE TOURNAMENT
Tokyo Q:ORIGINAL (1 1/4 hrs) *DVD*
1. Tojuki Leon -vs- Alex Lee. *Semi-
2. Tiffany -vs- La Malcriada Finals
3. Cherry Tomato -vs- Cherry Samon Aussie.
4. Maki Marumiya -vs- Bambi.
5. Hikari Shida/Tsukasa Fujimoto -vs- Silueta/Crazy Star. *Reina Tag Title
6. Tojuki Leon -vs- Tiffany. *FINAL*

JAPAN #7150 REINA X WORLD 7 COMM September 9, 2012
Tokyo Q:ORIGINAL (1 1/4 hrs) *DVD*
1. Tsukushi -vs- Miyako Matsumoto.
2. Hiro Tonai/Bambi -vs- Jonathan Bader/Megumi Yabushita.
3. Arisa Nakajima -vs- Crazy Star.
4. Silueta -vs- Alex Lee.
5. Aki Kanbayashi/Cherry Tomato -vs- Manami Toyoda/Tojuki Leon.

MICHINOKU PRO

MICHINOKU PRO #302 M.PRO on SAMURAI TV November 23, 2012
(Taped 11-10 Yahaba) Q:ORIGINAL (2 hrs) *DVD*
1. Kenbai -vs- Ayumu Gunji.
2. Yapper Man #1, #2 and #3 -vs- Kinya Oyanagi/Katsuo/Mika Iida.
3. Ultimo Dragon/Kesen Numa-jiro -vs- Lasse/Owen Phoenix.
4. Rui Hyugaji -vs- Daichi Sasaki.
5. Fujita Jr Hayato -vs- Great Sasuke. *Tohoku Jr. Title

DRAGON GATE

DRAGON GATE #260 DR.GATE PPV: KOBE FESTIVAL (Gaora Version)
September 8, 2012(Taped 7-22 Kobe) Q:ORIGINAL (2 hrs) *DVD* 
1. Kenichiro Arai/K-ness/Super Shisa/Shisa Boy -vs- Ryo Saito/Genki Horiguchi/
Jimmy Kanda/Naoki Tanizaki.
2. Chihiro Tominaga/Super Shenlong III -vs- Kotoka/Rich Swann.
3. Atsushi Onita/Stalker Ishikawa -vs- Kzy/Mondai Ryu. *Street Fight
4. Dragon Kid -vs- Ricochet. *Open the Brave Gate Title
5. Jimmy Susumu/Jimmy Kagetora -vs- Shingo Takagi/YAMATO.
*Open the Twin Gate Unified Tag Title.
6. Masato Yoshino/Naruki Doi/PAC -vs- BxB Hulk/Cyber Kong/Fake Naoki Tanizaki
-vs- Masaaki Mochizuki/Don Fujii/Gamma. *Open the Triangle Gate Trios Title
7. CIMA -vs- Akira Tozawa. *Open the Dream Gate Title (3-Way)

DRAGON GATE #261 DRAGON GATE INFINITY 266 on GAORA
August 30, 2012(Taped 8-12 Nagoya) Q:ORIGINAL (3 hrs) *DVD2*
SUMMER ADVENTURE TAG LEAGUE
1. Cyber Kong/Kzy -vs- Super Shenlong III/Chihiro Tominaga.
2. CIMA/Magnitude Kishiwada/Gamma -vs- Jimmy Susumu/Jimmy Kagetora/
Jimmy Kanda. (B)
3. Super Shisa -vs- Mondai Ryu.
4. Shingo Takagi -vs- Naoki Tanizaki.
5. YAMATO -vs- Kenichiro Arai.
6. Masato Yoshino/Naruki Doi -vs- Ryo Saito/Genki Horiguchi.
7. BxB Hulk/Akira Tozawa/Fake Naoki Tanizaki -vs- Masaaki Mochizuki/
Dragon Kid/Don Fuji. (A)

DRAGON GATE #262 DRAGON GATE INFINITY 267 on GAORA
September 6, 2012(Taped 8-22 Tokyo) Q:ORIGINAL (3 hrs) *DVD2*
1. Masaaki Mochizuki/Don Fuji -vs- Shingo Takagi/Super Shenlong III.
2. Gamma -vs- Mondai Ryu.
3. Masato Yoshino/Naruki Doi -vs- Jimmy Susumu/Kenichiro Arai.
4. Masamune -vs- Dragon Kid -vs- Jimmy Kagetora -vs- Kzy.
*Open the Brave Gate #1 Contender Match (4-Way).
5. Ryo Saito/Genki Horiguchi/Jimmy Kanda/Naoki Tanizaki -vs- BxB Hulk/Akira
Tozawa/Cyber Kong/Fake Naoki Tanizaki. *Mad Blankey v. Jimmys 2/3 Falls
6. CIMA -vs- YAMATO. *Open the Dream Gate Title
7. Naruki Doi -vs- Kenichiro Arai -vs- Fake Naoki Tanizaki -vs- Jimmy Kanda.
*CIMA Royale, 4-Way Match.

DRAGON GATE #263 DRAGON GATE INFINITY 268 on GAORA
September 9, 2012(Taped 9-1 Osaka) Q:ORIGINAL (3 hrs) *DVD2*
1. Super Shenlong III/Chihiro Tominaga -vs- Kotoka/Sachihoko Boy.
2. YAMATO -vs- Naoki Tanizaki.
3. Ryo Saito/Genki Horiguchi -vs- Cyber Kong/Mondai Ryu.
4. Shingo Takagi -vs- Jimmy Kanda.
5. Masato Yoshino/Naruki Doi -vs- Gamma/Dragon Kid -vs- Masamune/
Super Shisa. *3-Way Match
6. BxB Hulk/Akira Tozawa/Fake Naoki Tanizawa -vs- CIMA/Masaaki
Mochizuki/Don Fuji. *Open the Triangle Gate Trios Title

DRAGON GATE #264 DRAGON GATE INFINITY 269 on GAORA
September 22, 2012(Taped 9-14 Tokyo) Q:ORIGINAL (3 hrs) *DVD2*
6 UNIT WARFARE ONE-NIGHT TAG TOURNAMENT
1. Gamma/Genki Horiguchi/Stalker Ishikawa -vs- Akira Tozawa/Cyber Kong/Mondai Ryu.
2. Kenichiro Arai/Super Shisa -vs- Super Shenlong III/Chihiro Tominaga. *Semi-Final #1
3. BxB Hulk/Fake Naoki Tanizaki -vs- Jimmy Kanda/Naoki Tanizaki. *Semi-Final #2
4. Masato Yoshino/Naruki Doi -vs- CIMA/Dragon Kid. *Semi-Final #3
5. Jimmy Susumu/Ryo Saito/Jimmy Kagetora -vs- K-ness/Masamune/Kotoka.
6. Don Fuji -vs- YAMATO. *Falls Count Anywhere
7. Shingo Takagi -vs- Masaaki Mochizuki.
8. BxB Hulk/Fake Naoki Tanizaki -vs- Masato Yoshino/Naruki Doi -vs- Kenichiro
Arai/Super Shisa. *Tag Tournament 3-Way FINAL

DRAGON GATE #265 DRAGON GATE INFINITY 270 on GAORA
October 8, 2012(Taped 9-30 Kobe) Q:ORIGINAL (3 hrs) *DVD2*
1. Gamma/Magnitude Kishiwada -vs- Akira Tozawa/Fake Naoki Tanizaki.
2. Shingo Takagi -vs- Mondai Ryu.
3. Masato Yoshino/Naruki Doi/Sachihoko Boy -vs- YAMATO/Super Shenlong III/
4. BxB Hulk -vs- Super Shisa. Chihiro Tominaga.
5. Jimmy Kanda/Mr. Kyukyu Toyonaka Dolphin -vs- Masaaki Mochizuki/Don Fuji.
6. CIMA/Dragon Kid/HUB -vs- Jimmy Susumu/Genki Horiguchi/Jimmy Kagetora.
7. Masato Yoshino -vs- Shingo Takagi -vs- Ryo Saito -vs- Cyber Kong -vs- Fake
Naoki Tanizaki -vs- Mondai Ryu -vs- Mr. Kyukyu Toyonaka Dolphin.
*Open the Dream Gate #1 Contender 7-Way Match.

DRAGON GATE #266 DRAGON GATE INFINITY 271 on GAORA
October 19, 2012(Taped 10-12 Tokyo) Q:ORIGINAL (3 hrs) *DVD2*
1. Jimmy Kagetora/Mr. Kyukyu Toyonaka Dolphin -vs- Cyber Kong/Mondai Ryu.
2. Kenichiro Arai/K-ness -vs- Sachihoko Boy/Kotoka.
3. Genki Horiguchi -vs- Naruki Doi.
4. BxB Hulk/Akira Tozawa/Kzy -vs- Shingo Takagi/YAMATO/Super Shenlong III.
5. Masato Yoshino/Johnny Gargano -vs- Dragon Kid/AR Fox.
6. Jimmy Susumu/Ryo Saito/Jimmy Kanda -vs- Masaaki Mochizuki/Gamma/Don Fuji.
7. CIMA -vs- Fake Naoki Tanizaki. *No Ropes Lumberjack Match

DRAGON GATE #267 DRAGON GATE INFINITY 272 on GAORA
November 4, 2012(Taped 10-28 Kobe) Q:ORIGINAL (3 hrs) *DVD2*
1. Kotoka/Sachihoko Boy -vs- Mr. Kyukyu Toyonaka Dolphin/Chihiro Tominaga.
2. Jimmy Susumu/Jimmy Kanda -vs- Don Fuji/AR Fox.
3. Jimmy Kagetora -vs- Dragon Kid -vs- Mondai Ryu. *3-Way Match
4. BxB Hulk/Akira Tozawa/Fake Naoki Tanizaki -vs- Shingo Takagi/YAMATO/
Super Shenlong III.
5. CIMA/Masaaki Mochizuki -vs- Ryo Saito/Genki Horiguchi.
6. Magnitude Kishiwada/Gamma/HUB -vs- Masato Yoshino/Naruki Doi/
Johnny Gargano. *Open the Triangle Gate Trios Title

KAIENTAI DOJO

KAIENTAI DOJO #115 K-DOJO TV on GAORA June 18, 2012
(Taped 6-1 Tokyo) (2 hrs) *DVD*
1. Hiroshi Fukuda -vs- Ayumu Honda.
2. Ricky Fuji/YOSHIYA/Bambi/Gabaiji-chan -vs- Daigoro Kashiwa/Kaji Tomato/
Boso Boy Raito/Kunio Toshima.
3. HIROKI -vs- Eggplant Nasu. *IND. Jr. Title
4. Shiori Asahi/Makoto Oishi -vs- Hiro Tonai/Yuki Sato.
5. Taka Michinoku -vs- Isami Kodaka.
6. Daisuke Sekimoto/Yoshito Sasaki/Shinya Ishikawa -vs- Yuji Hino/Ryuichi
Sekine/Saburo Inematsu. *2/3 Falls
7. Kengo Mashimo -vs- Great Sasuke. *Strongest-K Title

KAIENTAI DOJO #116 K-DOJO on GAORA October 31, 2012
(Taped 10-14 Tokyo) TAKA MICHINOKU 20th ANNIVERSARY
1. Ayumu Honda -vs- Tank Nagai. Q:ORIGINAL (2 hrs) *DVD*
2. Ricky Fuji/Saburo Inematsu/Bambi -vs- Boso Boy Raito/Kunio Toshima/
3. Gedo -vs- Taka Michinoku. Nanjo Hayato.
*Taka Michinoku 20th Anniversary Match #1.
4. HIROKI/MIYAWAKI/Daigoro Kashiwa -vs- YOSHIYA/Apple Miyuki/Ryota
Chikuzen. *YOSHIYA Retirement Match and Ceremony.
5. Yuji Hino -vs- Taishi Takizawa. *Strongest-K #1 Contender Match
6. Shiori Asahi/Hiro Tonai -vs- Kengo Mashimo/Ryuichi Sekine.
*Strongest-K Tag Title.
7. Minoru Suzuki/NOSAWA/Taichi -vs- Taka Michinoku/CIMA/Shoichi Funaki.
*Taka Michinoku 20th Anniversary Match #2.

ULTIMO DRAGON PRODUCE

JAPAN #7151 ULTIMO DRAGON LUCHA FIESTA on SAMURAI TV
November 16, 2012(Taped 11-7 Tokyo) Q:ORIGINAL (2 hrs) *DVD*
1. Lasse/Yapper Man #1 -vs- Takeshi Minaminno/Manjimaru.
2. Dragon Scramble Battle Royal.
3. Katsuhiko Nakajima/Satoshi Kajiwara -vs- Fujita Jr Hayato/Ken 45.
4. A*YU*MI/Ray -vs- GAMI/Mika Iida.
5. Brazo de Plata/Brazo de Bono(Akebono)/Milanito Collection a.t. -vs-
NOSAWA/MAZADA/Bear Fukuda.
6. Ultimo Dragon/Great Sasuke/El Rayo de Jalisco Jr -vs- Ultimo Guerrero/
Hajime Ohara/Black Tiger. *2/3 Falls

BIG JAPAN

JAPAN #7152 BIG JAPAN on SAMURAI TV November 28, 2012
BIG JAPAN TAG LEAGUE (Taped 11-24 Tokyo) Q:ORIGINAL (2 hrs) *DVD*
1. Mens Teoh/Kota Ibushi/Makoto Oishi -vs- Onryo/Hercules Senga/Tsutomu
Oosugi. *Mens Teoh 20th Anniversary Match
2. Yuji Okabayashi/Shinobu -vs- Osamu Nishimura/Shinya Ishikawa.
*Block A FINAL.....Big Japan Tag Title.
3. Yuko Miyamoto/Isami Kodaka -vs- Ryuji Ito/Takumi Tsukamoto.
*Block B FINAL.....Light Tubes, Ladder and Hammer Death Match.
4. Ryota Hama/Yasufumi Nakanoue -vs- Yoshito Sasaki/Hideyoshi Kamitani.
*Big Japan v. All Japan.
5. Takashi Sasaki/Jaki Numazawa/Shadow WX -vs- Jun Kasai/Brahman Kei/
Brahman Shu. *Hardcore Match.
6. Yuji Okabayashi/Shinobu -vs- Yuko Miyamoto/Isami Kodaka.
*Big Japan Tag League FINAL.....Big Japan Tag Title.

JAPAN #7153 BIG JAPAN/DDT on SAMURAI TV November 2012
Q:ORIGINAL (2 hrs) *DVD* BJW
November 1(Taped 10-8 Sapporo) BJW Death Match Wars #2 Tag League
1. Yuji Okabayashi/Shinobu -vs- Daisuke Sekimoto/Yoshito Sasaki. (A)
2. Ryuji Ito/Takumi Tsukamoto -vs- Abdullah Kobayashi/Drake Younger. (B)
*Concrete Block Light Tube Death Match.
November 8(Taped in October) DDT Dramatic Fantasia Returns #2
3. Hiroshi Fukuda -vs- Sanshiro Takagi. (10-13 Yokohama)
*Union Pro Unrecognized US Title.
4. Michael Nakazawa/YOSHIHIKO -vs- Hiroshi Fukuda/Yukio Sakaguchi. (10-21 Tokyo)
5. Shuji Ishikawa/Kengo Ohka(Mashimo) -vs- Shigehiro Irie/Takao Soma.
(10-28 Tokyo Union Pro)
6. Keisuke Ishii -vs- Hiro Tsumaki. (10-28 Tokyo Union Pro)

DDT

JAPAN #7154 DDT on SAMURAI TV November 30, 2012
(Taped 11-25 Tokyo) Q:ORIGINAL (2 hrs) *DVD*
1. Takao Soma/Shigehiro Irie/Keisuke Ishii -vs- Sanshiro Takagi/Makoto Oishi/Akito.
*Fall of a Castle Death Match Final Chapter.
2. Yasu Urano/Hikaru Sato/Gorgeous Matsuno -vs- Masa Takanashi/Tomomitsu
Matsunaga/Yukio Sakaguchi.
3. Dansyoku Deeno/DJ Nira -vs- Michael Nakazawa/Hiroshi Fukuda.
4. Kota Ibushi/Kenny Omega/Gota Ihashi -vs- Yuji Hino/Antonio Honda/Daisuke Sasaki.
5. El Generico -vs- MIKAMI. *KO-D Title
6. Hiroo Tsumaki/Tetsuya Endo/Konosuke Takeshita -vs- Poison Sawada/JARASHIMA/
Takatoge. *Poison Sawada Retirement Match

ZERO-ONE

JAPAN #7155 ZERO-ONE/RIBERA PRODUCE on SAMURAI TV
September 29, 2012(Taped 8-26 Yokohama) Q:ORIGINAL (2 hrs) *DVD*
1. Jimmy Susumu/Jimmy Kagetora -vs- Takuya Sugawara/Mineo Fujita.
*NWA Int'l Lightweight Tag Title.
2. Tatsuhito Takaiwa/Tomohiro Ishii -vs- Shinjiro Otani/Daichi Hashimoto.
3. Takeshi Morishima/Naomichi Marufuji/Super Crazy -vs- Masato Tanaka/Kohei
Sato/Ikuto Hidaka. *Noah v. Zero-One
4. Akebono -vs- Atsushi Onita. 
*No Ropes Barbed Wire Barricade Double Hell Megaton Explosion Death Match.

JAPAN #7156 ZERO-ONE on SAMURAI TV November 14, 2012
(Taped 11-6 Tokyo) Q:ORIGINAL (2 hrs) *DVD*
1. Takuya Sugawara/Mineo Fujita/Tim Edison -vs- Ikuto Hidaka/Craig Classic/Jason
2. Kairi Hojo/Yuhi -vs- Mayu Iwatani/Natsumi Showzuki. New.
3. Kohei Sato/Onryo/KAMIKAZE -vs- Shinjiro Otani/Ryuji Sai/Yoshikazu Yokoyama.
4. James Raideen -vs- Maybach Beta. *NWA UN Title
5. Atsushi Onita -vs- Akebono. *Lumberjack Death Match
6. Daisuke Sekimoto -vs- Daichi Hashimoto.
7. Masato Tanaka/Zeus -vs- Shito Ueda/Yusaku Obata. *NWA Intercont'l Tag Title

IGF

JAPAN #7157 IGF on SAMURAI TV November 4, 2012(Taped 10-16 Tokyo)
1. Akira Jo -vs- Kotaro Nasu. Q:ORIGINAL (2 hrs) *DVD*
2. Alexander Kozlov -vs- Shogun Okamoto.
3. Hiromi Amada -vs- Yusuke Kawaguchi.
4. Bobby Lashley -vs- Kendo Kashin.
5. Josh Barnett -vs- Shinichi Suzukawa.
6. Peter Aerts -vs- Hideki Suzuki.
7. Kazuyuki Fujita -vs- Atsushi Sawada.

DIAMOND RING

JAPAN #7158 DIAMOND RING on SAMURAI TV November 2, 2012
(Taped 10-7 Osaka) Q:ORIGINAL (2 hrs) *DVD*
1. Yasu Kubota/Hide Kubota -vs- Kikutaro/Numazu Man.
2. Satoshi Kajiwara/CHANGO -vs- Kenichiro Arai/K-ness.
3. Ryuji Sai -vs- Mitsuhiro Kitamiya.
4. Masato Tanaka/Magnitude Kishiwada -vs- Katsuhiko Nakajima/Tsurugi.
5. Kensuke Sasaki/Kento Miyahara -vs- Kohei Sato/Yoshikazu Yokoyama.

SMASH

JAPAN #7159 SMASH 25 NEAR LIVE on SAMURAI TV
February 19, 2012 Tokyo Q:ORIGINAL (3 hrs) *DVD*
1. Ricky Fuji/Takuya Kito/Konaka Pale One/Lou Rururu -vs- Keizo Matsuda/
Takashi Okano/Keisuke Yamada/Katsumi Hirano. *Hokuto Pro v. IWA Army
2. Shinjiro Otani/Masato Tanaka/Ikuto Hidaka -vs- Starbuck/Hajime Ohara/Jessica
3. Jun Kasai/Sabu -vs- KENSO/VENENO. *Hardcore Match Love.
4. AKIRA/Hisakatsu Oya -vs- Tatsumi Fujinami/El Samurai.
5. Kana -vs- Shuri. *SMASH Diva Title
6. Dave Finlay -vs- Yoshihiro Tajiri. *SMASH Title

JAPAN #7160 SMASH FINAL on SAMURAI TV March 21, 2012
(Taped 3-14 Tokyo) Q:ORIGINAL (2 hrs) *DVD*
1. Mio Shirai/Takuya Kito -vs- Koji Doi/Aki Shizuku.
2. Yoshiaki Yago/Josh O'Brien/Tomoko Nakagawa -vs- Hisamaru Tajima/Jiro
Kuroshio/Makoto.
3. Ultimo Dragon/Kana -vs- Mentallo/Shuri.
4. Kim Nun Pun/Lin Bairon -vs- Michael Kovac. *Handicap Match
5. KUSHIDA -vs- Yusuke Kodama.
6. Yoshihiro Tajiri/AKIRA -vs- Starbuck/Hajime Ohara.

WRESTLE NEW CLASSIC (WNC)

JAPAN #7161 WNC COMM: BEFORE THE DAWN April 26, 2012
Tokyo Q:ORIGINAL (1 1/4 hrs) *DVD*
1. Gedo -vs- Hajime Ohara.
2. Josh O'Brien -vs- Jiro Kuroshio.
3. Yusuke Kodama/Lin Bairon -vs- Koji Doi/Aki Shizuku.
4. Takuya Kito -vs- Hoshito Takahashi. (Exhibition)
5. Kana/Mio Shirai -vs- Shuri/Makoto.
6. AKIRA -vs- Yoshihiro Tajiri.

JAPAN #7162 WNC COMM: STARTING OVER May 24, 2012
Tokyo Q:ORIGINAL (1 1/4 hrs) *DVD*
1. Ultimo Dragon/Yusuke Kodama/Lin Bairon -vs- Yoshiaki Yago/Josh
O'Brien/Tomoka Nakagawa.
2. Toru Yano -vs- Hajime Ohara.
3. Koji Doi -vs- Jiro Kuroshio.
4. Hoshito Takahashi -vs- Takuya Kito.
5. Kana/Shuri -vs- Makoto/Riho.
6. Yoshihiro Tajiri/Mikey Whipwreck -vs- Gedo/Jado. *Hardcore Match
7. Dave Finlay -vs- AKIRA.

JAPAN #7163 WNC COMM July 15, 2012 Tokyo Q:ORIGINAL (2 1/4 hrs)
1. Yoshihiro Tajiri/Naomichi Marufuji -vs- Starbuck/Hajime Ohara. *DVD*
2. Kana -vs- Mio Shirai.
3. Yusuke Kodama -vs- Akira Shinose.
4. Hoshito Takahashi -vs- Takuya Kito -vs- Lin Bairon. *3-Way Hardcore Match
5. Tatsumi Fujinami/Koji Doi -vs- Yoshiaki Fujiwara/Jiro Kuroshio.
6. Ayako Hamada -vs- Shuri.
7. Tajiri interview.

JAPAN #7164 WNC COMM August 6, 2012 Hakata Q:ORIGINAL (1 1/4 hrs)
1. Hideyoshi/Kana/Azul Dragon -vs- Takuya Kito/Lin Bairon/YO-HEY. *DVD*
2. Shuri -vs- Sawako Shimono.
3. Azteca/Satoshi Ogawa/Koji Niizumi -vs- Yusuke Kodama/Koji Doi/Akira Shinose.
4. Hoshito Takahashi -vs- Jiro Kuroshio.
5. Hajime Ohara -vs- El Hijo del Pantera.
6. AKIRA -vs- Leatherface.
7. Yoshihiro Tajiri -vs- Starbuck.

FREEDOMS

JAPAN #7165 FREEDOMS COMM June 28, 2012 Tokyo
Q:ORIGINAL (1 3/4 hrs) *DVD*
1. Great Kojika/Ken Ohka/Ryuichi Sekine -vs- Brahman Kei/Brahman Shu/Karate
2. Tatsuhito Takaiwa/Kamui -vs- SUSUMU/Toru Suguira. Brahman.
3. Kuuga/Bear Fukuda -vs- The Winger/HIROKI.
4. Keizo Matsuda -vs- Antonio Honda.
5. GENTARO -vs- Kenji Fukimoto. *Hardcore Match
6. Takashi Sasaki/Mammoth Sasaki -vs- Tomoaki Honma/Masashi Takeda.
*Hardcore Match.

JAPAN #7166 FREEDOMS COMM July 7, 2012 Yonago Q:ORIGINAL
1. Sakigake -vs- Toru Suguira. (1 1/4 hrs) *DVD*
2. Keizo Matsuda/Bear Fukuda -vs- Kamui/Jun Kawa.
3. Masashi Takeda/Kenji Fukimoto -vs- Brahman Kei/Brahman Shu.
4. HIROKI/HANZO -vs- The Winger/SUSUMU.
5. Takashi Sasaki/GENTARO -vs- Tatsuhito Takaiwa/Yuko Miyamoto.

JAPAN #7167 FREEDOMS COMM July 26, 2012 Tokyo Q:ORIGINAL
1. Isami Kodaka -vs- Toru Suguira. (1 1/2 hrs) *DVD*
2. Kuuga/Tomoya -vs- Tatsuhito Takaiwa/SUSUMU.
3. Takashi Sasaki/The Winger/Kamui -vs- Tomoaki Honma/Masashi Takeda/
Kenji Fukimoto -vs- Brahman Kei/Brahman Shu/Brahman Karate.
*Scramble Hardcore Elimination Match.
4. HIROKI -vs- Bear Fukuda. *IND. Jr. Title
5. Great Kojika/Antonio Honda -vs- GENTARO/Keizo Matsuda.

JAPAN #7168 FREEDOMS COMM August 5, 2012 Sapporo Q:ORIGINAL
1. SUSUMU -vs- Masaki Ikeda. (2 hrs) *DVD*
2. Mototsugu Shimizu -vs- Toru Suguira.
3. Hideki Hosaka/Toru Suguira -vs- Tatsuhito Takaiwa/HIROKI.
4. Great Kojika/Tomoya -vs- Brahman Kei/Brahman Shu.
5. GENTARO -vs- Isami Kodaka.
6. Jun Kasai/Masashi Takeda/Kenji Fukimoto -vs- Takashi Sasaki/The Winger/
Kamui. *Hardcore Match

JAPAN #7169 FREEDOMS/KASAI PRODUCE COMM August 5, 2012
DEATH MATCH TOURNAMENT - ROUND 1 Sapporo Q:ORIGINAL (1 1/2 hrs)
1. Hideki Hosaka -vs- Toru Suguira. *Scramble Bunkhouse Death Match *DVD*
2. Brahman Kei -vs- One Man Crew. *Hardcore Match
3. Kamui -vs- Mototsugu Shimizu. *Street Fight Death Match
4. Isami Kodaka -vs- Kenji Fukimoto. *Ladder & Thumbtacks Death Match
5. Masashi Takeda -vs- HIROKI. *Barbed Wire Board Death Match
6. Jun Kasai -vs- Takashi Sasaki. *Sapporo Compilation Death Match

JAPAN #7170 FREEDOMS/KASAI PRODUCE COMM August 19, 2012
DEATH MATCH TOURNAMENT - ROUND 2 Osaka Q:ORIGINAL (1 3/4 hrs)
1. Kuuga/Masamune -vs- HIROKI/SUSUMU. *DVD*
2. Brahman Shu/Brahman Sakigake -vs- Mototsugu Shimizu/Dyna Mido.
*Weapons Death Match.
3. Brahman Kei -vs- Hideki Hosaka. Round 2
*Falls Count Anywhere Street Fight Death Match.
4. Isami Kodaka -vs- The Winger. *Round 2 - Chain Death Match
5. Keita Yano/One Man Crew/Kenji Fukimoto -vs- Takashi Sasaki/MIYAWAKI/
Toru Suguira. *Scramble Bunkhouse Death Match
6. Masada -vs- Kamui. *Round 2 - Barbed Wire Board Double Ladder Death Match
7. Jun Kasai -vs- Masashi Takeda. *Round 2 - Light Tubes +a Death Match

JAPAN #7171 FREEDOMS/KASAI PRODUCE COMM August 27, 2012
DEATH MATCH TOURNAMENT - FINALS Tokyo Q:ORIGINAL (1 1/2 hrs) *DVD*
1. Ricky Fuji/One Man Crew/Ken 45 -vs- HIROKI/SUSUMU/Mototsugu Shimizu.
2. Masada -vs- Brahman Kei. *Semi-Final Homeless Man Death Match
3. Jun Kasai -vs- Isami Kodaka. *Semi-Final Special Ladder Death Match
4. Masato Tanaka/Yoshikazu Yokoyama -vs- Hideki Hosaka/Toru Suguira.
5. Takashi Sasaki/The Winger/Kamui -vs- Badboy Hido/Jaki Numazawa/Kenji
Fukimoto. *Scramble Bunkhouse Death Match
6. Jun Kasai -vs- Isami Kodaka. *FINAL* Special Glass Board Death Match

JAPAN #7172 FREEDOMS COMM September 9, 2012
Ichinoseki Q:ORIGINAL (2 hrs) *DVD*
1. Ryuichi Sekine/Daichi Sasaki -vs- Toru Suguira/SUSUMU.
2. Hikaru Shida/Tsukasa Fujimoto -vs- Hamuko Hoshi/Maki Narumiya.
3. Brahman Kei/Brahman Shu/Karate Brahman -vs- The Winger/Kamui/Tadanobu
4. Yuko Miyamoto/Shinobu -vs- Fujita Jr Hayato/Ken 45. Fujisawa.
5. Jun Kasai/One Man Crew -vs- Great Sasuke/Kesen Numa-jiro.
*Light Tubes Death Match.
6. Shuji Ishikawa -vs- Tatsuhito Takaiwa.
7. Riki Choshu/Tatsumi Fujinami -vs- Takashi Sasaki/HIROKI.

JAPAN #7173 FREEDOMS COMM: GENTARO AID September 17, 2012
1. The Winger -vs- Ken Ohka. Q:ORIGINAL (2 hrs) *DVD*
2. Yuiga -vs- Karate Brahman.
3. Masa Takanashi/Kazuhiro Tamura/Marines Mask II -vs- HIROKI/SUSUMU/
4. Tsukasa Fujimoto/Tsukushi -vs- Hamuko Hoshi/Kurumi. Kotaro Nasu.
5. Naoshi Sano/Rikiya Fudo/Amigo Suzuki -vs- Keita Yano/Bear Fukuda/Daisuke
6. Great Kojika -vs- Antonio Honda. Shimoda.
7. Shuji Ishikawa/YOSHIYA -vs- Ryuichi Sekine/Kamui.
8. Jun Kasai/One Man Crew -vs- Yumeji Fugofugo/Nasty Black Panther.
9. Takashi Sasaki/Sanshiro Takagi/Tatsuhito Takaiwa -vs- Brahman Kei/Brahman
Shu/Brahman Keizo (Matsuda).

NOAH

JAPAN #7174 NOAH on SAMURAI TV November 6, 2012(Taped 11-3 Tokyo)
GLOBAL LEAGUE Q:ORIGINAL (2 hrs) *DVD*
1. Maybach Taniguchi/Yoshinobu Kanemaru/Genba Hirayanagi -vs- Ricky Marvin/
Taiji Ishimori/Atsushi Kotoge.
2. Akitoshi Saito/Kotaro Suzuki -vs- Eddie Edwards/Zack Sabre Jr.
3. Shane Haste -vs- Naomichi Marufuji. (B)
4. KENTA -vs- Kento Miyahara. (A)
5. Hiroyoshi Tenzan/Satoshi Kojima -vs- Takashi Suguira/Mohammed Yone.
*Special NOAH v. New Japan Tag Match
6. Shuji Kondo -vs- Atsushi Aoki. *GHC Jr. Title
7. Takeshi Morishima -vs- Mikey Nicholls. (A)
8. Jun Akiyama -vs- Katsuhiko Nakajima. (B)
9. Yuji Nagata -vs- Go Shiozaki. (A)

JAPAN #7175 NOAH on SAMURAI TV November 20, 2012(Taped 11-17 Nagoya)
GLOBAL LEAGUE Q:ORIGINAL (2 hrs) *DVD*
1. Zack Sabre Jr -vs- Mitsuhiro Kitamiya.
2. Genba Hirayanagi -vs- Masashi Aoyagi.
3. Taiji Ishimori/Atsushi Kotoge -vs- Akito/Nori da Funky Shibire-sasu.
4. Eddie Edwards -vs- Yoshinobu Kanemaru.
5. Shane Haste/Mikey Nicholls -vs- Naomichi Marufuji/Mohammed Yone.
6. Takeshi Morishima/Ricky Marvin/Super Crazy -vs- Jun Akiyama/Kotaro Suzuki/
7. Go Shiozaki -vs- Kento Miyahara. (A) Atsushi Aoki.
8. Katsuhiko Nakajima -vs- Maybach Taniguchi. (B)
9. Akitoshi Saito -vs- Takashi Suguira. (B)

JAPAN #7176 NOAH on SAMURAI TV November 21, 2012(Taped 11-18 Osaka)
GLOBAL LEAGUE Q:ORIGINAL (2 hrs) *DVD*
1. Go Shiozaki/Kotaro Suzuki -vs- Taiji Ishimori/Atsushi Kotoge.
2. Mikey Nicholls -vs- Ryuji Hijikata.
3. Shane Haste -vs- Atsushi Aoki.
4. KENTA/Yoshinobu Kanemaru/Genba Hirayanagi -vs- Takashi Suguira/Ricky Marvin
5. Maybach Taniguchi -vs- Eddie Edwards. Super Crazy.
6. Takeshi Morishima -vs- Kento Miyahara. (A)
7. Naomichi Marufuji -vs- Katsuhiko Nakajima. (B)
8. Mohammed Yone -vs- Yuji Nagata. (A)
9. Akitoshi Saito -vs- Jun Akiyama. (B)

JAPAN #7177 NOAH on SAMURAI TV November 22, 2012(Taped 11-20 Tokyo)
GLOBAL LEAGUE Q:ORIGINAL (2 hrs) *DVD*
1. Zack Sabre Jr -vs- Atsushi Kotoge.
2. Go Shiozaki/Atsushi Aoki -vs- Naomichi Marufuji/Taiji Ishimori.
3. Yoshinobu Kanemaru/Maybach Taniguchi/Genba Hirayanagi -vs- Mohammed
Yone/Ricky Marvin/Super Crazy.
4. Kotaro Suzuki -vs- Eddie Edwards.
5. Katsuhiko Nakajima -vs- Shane Haste. (B)
6. Kento Miyahara -vs- Mikey Nicholls. (A)
7. Jun Akiyama -vs- Takashi Suguira. (B)
8. KENTA -vs- Takeshi Morishima. (A)

ALL JAPAN

JAPAN #7178 ALL JAPAN on SAMURAI TV November 27, 2012
(Taped 11-23 Osaka) REAL WORLD TAG LEAGUE Q:ORIGINAL
1. Kazushi Miyamoto -vs- MAZADA. (2 hrs) *DVD*
2. Bambi Killer/Franz Dynamite -vs- SUSHI/Yasufumi Nakanoue.
3. Andy Wu -vs- Tomoaki Honma.
4. Masakatsu Funaki/Masayuki Kono/Minoru Tanaka/Koji Kanemoto -vs-
KENSO/Hiroshi Yamato/Kaz Hayashi/Shuji Kondo.
5. Takao Omori/Manabu Soya -vs- Taiyo Kea/Seiya Sanada. (A)
6. Akebono/Ryota Hama -vs- Kohie Suwama/Joe Doering. (B)

NEW JAPAN

JAPAN #7179 NEW JAPAN on TV ASAHI September 23, 2012 Kobe
DESTRUCTION Q:ORIGINAL (3 1/2 hrs) *DVD2*
1. Takashi Iizuka/Tomohiro Ishii -vs- Captain New Japan/Tama Tonga.
2. Alex Shelley/KUSHIDA/BUSHI -vs- Gedo/Rocky Romero/Alex Koslov.
3. Low Ki -vs- Daisuke Sasaki.
4. Minoru Suzuki/Lance Archer/Harry Smith -vs- Yuji Nagata/Hiroyoshi Tenzan/
5. Togi Makabe -vs- Kengo Mashimo. Satoshi Kojima.
6. Kazushi Sakuraba/Katsuyori Shibata -vs- Wataru Inoue/Hiromu Takahashi.
7. Kota Ibushi -vs- Ryusuke Taguchi. *IWGP Jr. Title
8. Hirooki Goto/Tetsuya Naito/Karl Anderson -vs- Shinsuke Nakamura/Yujiro
Takahashi/Kazuchika Okada.
9. Hiroshi Tanahashi -vs- Naomichi Marufuji. *IWGP Title

JAPAN #7180 NEW JAPAN on SAMURAI TV November 9, 2012
(Taped 10-28 Tokyo) Q:ORIGINAL (2 hrs) *DVD*
1. Rocky Romero/Alex Koslov -vs- ***** Casas/BUSHI.
2. Toru Yano/Takashi Iizuka/Tomohiro Ishii -vs- Lance Archer/Taichi/D. Boy Smith Jr.
3. Minoru Suzuki/Taka Michinoku -vs- Manabu Nakanishi/Captain New Japan.
4. Hirooki Goto/Alex Shelley/KUSHIDA -vs- Kazuchika Okada/Gedo/Jado.
5. Togi Makabe/Karl Anderson -vs- Shinsuke Nakamura/YOSHI-HASHI.
6. Yujiro Takahashi/Low Ki/Brian Kendrick -vs- Hiroshi Tanahashi/Prince
Devitt/Ryusuke Taguchi.

JAPAN #7181 NEW JAPAN on SAMURAI TV November 10, 2012
(Taped 11-4 Shizuoka) Q:ORIGINAL (2 hrs) *DVD*
1. Toru Yano/YOSHI-HASHI -vs- Wataru Inoue/Takaaki Watanabe.
2. Captain New Japan -vs- Takashi Iizuka.
3. Gedo/Rocky Romero/Alex Koslov -vs- Alex Shelley/KUSHIDA/BUSHI.
4. Low Ki/Brian Kendrick/Jado -vs- Prince Devitt/Ryusuke Taguchi/***** Casas.
5. Minoru Suzuki/Taka Michinoku/Lance Archer/Davey Boy Smith Jr/Taichi -vs-
Yuji Nagata/Hiroyoshi Tenzan/Satoshi Kojima/Jushin Liger/Tiger Mask.
6. Hiroshi Tanhashi/Togi Makabe/Hirooki Goto/Karl Anderson -vs- Shinsuke
Nakamura/Kazuchika Okada/Yujiro Takahashi/Tomohiro Ishii.

JAPAN #7182 NEW JAPAN NEVER on SAMURAI TV November 24, 2012
(Taped 11-19 Tokyo) Q:ORIGINAL (2 hrs) *DVD*
FIRST NEVER OPENWEIGHT TITLE TOURNAMENT
1. Round 1 Highlights (11-15 Tokyo).
2. Takaaki Watanabe -vs- Yohei Komatsu.
3. Kengo Mashimo -vs- Ryusuke Taguchi. Round 2
4. Karl Anderson -vs- Shiori Asahi. Round 2
5. Masato Tanaka -vs- Taishi Takizawa. Round 2
6. Tomohiro Ishii -vs- YOSHI-HASHI. Round 2
7. Karl Anderson -vs- Kengo Mashimo. Semi-Final
8. Masato Tanaka -vs- Tomohiro Ishii. Semi-Final
9. Yujiro Takahashi -vs- Captain New Japan.
10. KUSHIDA/BUSHI/Hiromu Takahashi -vs- Daisuke Sasaki/Ryuichi Sekine/
11. Masato Tanaka -vs- Karl Anderson *FINAL* Hiro Tonai.

JAPAN #7183 NEW JAPAN on SAMURAI TV November 25, 2012
(Taped 11-20 Tokyo) WORLD TAG LEAGUE Q:ORIGINAL (2 hrs) *DVD*
1. Hirooki Goto/Karl Anderson/Jushin Liger/KUSHIDA -vs- Tiger Mask/BUSHI/
Rush/Diamante Azul.
2. Manabu Nakanishi/Strong Man -vs- Toru Yano/Takashi Iizuka. (B)
3. Masato Tanaka/Yujiro Takahashi -vs- MVP/Shelton Benjamin. (B)
4. Yuji Nagata/Masaaki Mochizuki -vs- Shinsuke Nakamura/Tomohiro Ishii. (A)
5. Kazushi Sakuraba/Katsuyori Shibata -vs- Gedo/Jado.
6. Minoru Suzuki/Kengo Mashimo -vs- Togi Makabe/Wataru Inoue. (A)
7. Kazuchika Okada/YOSHI-HASHI -vs- Hiroshi Tanahashi/Capt. New Japan. (A)
8. Hiroyoshi Tenzan/Satoshi Kojima -vs- Lance Archer/Davey Boy Smith Jr. (B)

JAPAN #7184 NEW JAPAN on ESPN September 7, 2012 Tokyo Q:ORIGINAL
1. Toru Yano/Takashi Iizuka -vs- Wataru Inoue/Hiromu Takahashi. (2 hrs) *DVD*
2. Low Ki/Rocky Romero/Averno/Alex Koslov -vs- Ryusuke Taguchi/Alex Shelley/
Mascara Dorada/BUSHI.
3. Yujiro Takahashi/Tomohiro Ishii/YOSHI-HASHI -vs- Jushin Liger/Tiger Mask/Capt NJ.
4. Yuji Nagata/Togi Makabe/Hiroyoshi Tenzan/Satoshi Kojima -vs- Minoru Suzuki/
Lance Archer/Harry Smith/Taka Michinoku.
5. Naomichi Marufuji/Mohammed Yone -vs- Tetsuya Naito/Tama Tonga. *NOAH v. NJ
6. Hirooki Goto/Karl Anderson -vs- Shinsuke Nakamura/Kazuchika Okada.
7. Kota Ibushi -vs- KUSHIDA. *IWGP Jr. Title


----------



## seabs

*Flair's son is training in All Japan for a bit too. I guess that was the difference from the offer he rejected last year. 

Sanada was my hot thing this time last year but they've kinda killed him this year. Terribly pointless team with Doering trading the tag belts back and forth and the TV Title feels like a massive step back for him. 2011 he was in All Japan's biggest rivalry with Strong BJ and got to the final of Champions Carnival. 2012 he's getting dominated by Suwama in 2 straight falls with no return and working Nakanoue. He's really good though.

You can quote me on this at the end of the year. 2013 in Japan is gonna be torture. All Japan seem more focused on Muta and Chono again and bringing on old guys for a nostalgia tours and putting guys like Funaki and Akebono in main events rather than guys like Sanada and Suwama. NOAH is dead and done. Big Japan are drawing shit right now and the strong division has fallen to pieces. New Japan I'm worried about with the new ownership and what possible new direction they might take it in. That and DDT will probably be the only saving light. Dragon Gate is the definition of "just there" right now. ZERO-1 has got totally useless and is basically a developmental ground now for gaijins. *


----------



## Bubz

Yeah, haven't cared for AJ or BJ since about half way through last year. They both seemed to be on fire to start the year too so it's really disappointing. I look at their cards now and just couldn't care less about anything.


----------



## Nervosa

Well Tanahashi Fucking won. I'm so fucking pissed right now. At least four 4 star matches on this show. Nakamura/Sakuraba was match of the night for me. 

Great show, but what a bitter ending note. Such stupid booking. I have no explanation. I honestly think this ruins Okada. I know that seems like overreaction but this is just dumb. What was the point of the entire briefcase angle? I am so over Tana as champ having the exact same defenses over and over. 

Between this and Laughter7 losing both matches I'm really confused on the booking, here. 

Just so mad that Okada lost. Stupid.

EDIT: Now that I'm done raging, here is a review.

Missed the first dakr match, the second one was ok but man Taguchi is just awful. BUSHI and Liger made it worthwhile, but very short, as can be expected.

8-man **1/2
I don't really like anyone in this match but Yano, so it was fine, I guess. the big guys tossed people around so it was fun. Most of the match seemed to revolve around the announcer that Iizuka always torments getting revenge. Whatever, crowd was into it I guess.

Shelton vs. Tanaka**1/2
Too short to matter. REWATCH: Upon rewatch this was way worse than I thought. I wonder why I liked it.

Tag titles: ***3/4
Really enjoyed this. Archer was good, and I dare say that DBSJ was even better. Goto also did well as I think Tag matches hide his flaws. Anderson was his usual awesomeness. I really dig KES right now.

Suzuki vs. Nagata ****
This was amazing. A great, striking based brawl built around these two knowing each other so well. I know a lot of people groaned when this match was made again, but I thought this was incredible. Taichi was involved a lot and made everything a lot better. Nagata worked Suzuki's arm and it ended up being the difference. I absolutely loved this. 

Junior title:****1/4
Ok so Low Ki's entrance: he raises up from the ground in a three piece suit holding two silver handgun's with a barcode on the back of his neck ALA Hitman and then..........he wrestles in the fucking suit. Seeing him doing all the opening speed spots in that suit was incredible. The whole match was an awesome, fun speedy match that highlighted everybody. I don't agree with Devitt going over and the suit alone had me marking like a bitch for Low Ki to win. you guys GOTTA see this just for the suit. the ultimate bad Ass.

TenKoji vs. Muta/Otani ***1/2
Plodded a little at the beginning. The rest became great, mostly due to Otani. Kojima was also good and the crowd just loved all of this.

Makabe vs. Shibata ***1/2
What the fuck happened? No clue why this was so short or why Makabe went over. Had a really great table spot, but Shibata got owned most of the match. It was a fun brawl but I expected a whole lot more. 

Nakamura vs. Sakuraba ****1/2
Maybe this will come down on rewatch....but this was the best MMA hybrid match I've ever seen. Nakamura is just amazing. He can change his style even within the limitations of Sakurba. I was so happy when this match was announced, but everyone seemed so sure this would be bad. I will never doubt Shinsuke again. Just amazing that he pulled off something this good. He also won with basically a Bome Ye curbstomp. Awesome match.

Okada vs. Tanahashi****1/4
It's a really good match, and lots of fun, so maybe I am just holding the finish against it.....but man, the wrong guy went over here. Okada didn't even come off as that strong, in my opinion. He never really felt like he was in control. this honestly felt like a big match to convnce us how great Tanahashi is....and he doesn't need that. I kinda think they destroyed Okada here. The match was your typical legwork vs. neckwork we have come to expect from these two with a lot of really nice counters. Tanahashi goes Slingblade crazy here: I think he hit 4. I just don't get the booking here. Tanahashi goes over is just so deflating for me. Maybe I'm being too hard on the match, but I feel like it almost never got to top gear because Okada never even looked like he was gonna win. I also think Tanahashi did a crappy job selling his neck. I don't know. Maybe I'm just angry.

Anyways, despite some puzzling booking, a great show. 4 matches are ****+. check it out ASAP. It's all great stuff.

I just seriously feel like crying for this dumb booking. Boo-Hoo.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Who is the next N1C for Tanahashi? 

And did Low Ki wrestled in a suit??


----------



## C-Cool

EmbassyForever said:


> Who is the next N1C for Tanahashi?
> 
> And did Low Ki wrestled in a suit??


I hope it's a rematch, because he's going to lose that title before the Spring.

And... yes. He was not just dressed in a suit (a special suit made for wrestling, somehow), he was the Hitman (I think his title is Agent 47 or something). The Hitman from the video games (with the bar code on the back of his head).


----------



## Nervosa

No announced challenger for Tanahashi. Nagata would be my guess. 

Low Ki wrestled in a black three peice suit with leather gloves and it was the most bad ass thing ever. I marked out through the whole match just for that. He also came to the ring with silver handguns. his whole entrance was just awesome.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Yeah, it looks like the greatest thing ever (https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A_wXYk-CYAA0J-o.jpg:large).

What is the next iPPV?


----------



## Nervosa

EmbassyForever said:


> Yeah, it looks like the greatest thing ever (https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A_wXYk-CYAA0J-o.jpg:large).
> 
> What is the next iPPV?


Someone said 2/10


----------



## Caponex75

Weird seeing you rate something that high yet saying one guy didn't look strong. Okada losing was really the wrong decision though.


----------



## Nervosa

Caponex75 said:


> Weird seeing you rate something that high yet saying one guy didn't look strong. Okada losing was really the wrong decision though.


Well you know me, I tend to focus on the negative. I thought the selling was an issue, but I guess they wanted tanahashi to look like superman since they jobbed out the hottest guy in wrestling to him. Who needs selling if the point is just to push him down our throats?

As you can probably tell, I'm a little emotional about the whole thing. I think even these two at their worst is at least ****. I honestly must be letting the result influence my opinion too much. I don't really know. It certainly merits a rewatch. 

The structure of the match was good, and okada sold great. There is one long cloverleaf spot that was really amazing, and was easily the most alive the match ever felt. The counters were also better in this match than the previous. I am just flabbergasted that there never even felt like one big moment that okada was going to win, and that the whole match seemed set up to make tanahashi look like okada wasn't in his league. Okada did his usual awesome neck work, but a lot of it got ignored.

Which I don't know....I guess that's why I ended up at the rating I did. I genuinely enjoyed the match, I just can't even express much positivity without the sheer bummerage of the wrong guy going over.

Sigh


----------



## asdf0501

Stuart is saying that there are heavy rumors about Okada going to WWE, if it's true that will explain the lose.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Okada should not go to the WWE. International talent never do well unless they know english. Though the payday does help, it won't mean much if you are in developmental forever.

In short, don't be Yoshi-Tastu, Okada. Just don't.


Oh, and as one of the people worried about Sakuraba in the Tokyo Dome, I'll happily eat crow. That match was awesome.


----------



## Nervosa

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Okada should not go to the WWE. International talent never do well unless they know english. Though the payday does help, it won't mean much if you are in developmental forever.
> 
> In short, don't be Yoshi-Tastu, Okada. Just don't.
> 
> 
> Oh, and as one of the people worried about Sakuraba in the Tokyo Dome, I'll happily eat crow. That match was awesome.


Wasn't it amazing? I have honestly never seen anything like it. I especially love the late kick out finish, and that knee that shinskay eats. Just an incredible unique match that came off perfectly. I will never doubt shinskay ever again. He used sakurabas limitations and turned them into pure gold.

You don't need to even look at tatsu......just look at tensai!!!!!

Okada in wwe would be the biggest waste of talent of all time. I don't even want to imagine the sheer tragedy if these rumors are true.

Okada was the best in the world. The very best. The hottest thing in wrestling. Now it's all ruined, and can only get worse.

If he really did lose because of wwe....f*ck you times infinity okada. F*ck you for making me enjoy wrestling again and then ruining it.


----------



## EmbassyForever

http://www.luchaworld.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/NJPW010413P21.png
DAT KNEE

This GIF is awesome in so many ways - http://24.media.tumblr.com/08b30ff4c6d1eefaf181763aeff0a455/tumblr_mg3i4hwAFp1roi15ao4_250.gif

BTW according to PuroSpirit the next challenger for Tana is Anderson.


----------



## antoniomare007

Yeah, Tanahashi winning only makes sense if Okada is in serious talks with WWE.


So pumped for Nakamura/Sakuraba. Didn't think it would be anything more than "super fun due to the awesome crowd" but it seems they found a way to relive that good ol' New Japan vs UWF/UWF(i) magic.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Imagine another Tanahashi year reign again hahaha. I love the wrestler but damn what more is there to do with him as champion for that long.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Terrible news. And terrible rumors.


----------



## wildpegasus

Guys, what has Naito been up to since that incredible match he had against Okada?


----------



## Defrost

Tanahashi should wrestle CIMA in a match of champions people bitch about winning all the time


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Watching WK7 right now. Oh my god, Iizuka's bitch needs to stop screaming JUSTICE!!!!! We get it, you are a bullied Nagata mark, lol.


----------



## MF83

It doesn't lag and I am thrilled. Huge crowd for the dark matches! Tama Tonga is a bad man! What belt is he carrying? A nothing opener, Jado Flair deserved the semifinal!

BUSHIDAguchi tai Hiromu Thunder Masuku! Firebird! Surprising winner.

Bob Sapp mark is me. Epic Sapp robe and entrance! Tokyo Dome Yujiro Promo! Where's Nogami?! He's backstage with live headset mic and Nakanishi! Entrance ramp commentary! Surreal! All commentary should be done in the field for the whole arena to hear! MVP wearing ARISTRIST attire, his mark dream come true! 4 x HOOOOO. Sapp visits Argentina! 4 man Bono Splash! Nogami HOOO LARIATOOOO! Two years of announcer angle paid off in a spectacle of sorts.

NEVER Title has its own theme and it's decent. 60 minute time limit; 500 bucks says we're getting a broadway! I hate them both for letting the first two moves be one a one count Northern Lights Suplex and a similarly sold German. BOOO. Shelton spirit no-sells a brainbuster early on for no reason. Finish is clever but I don't like either of these guys right now.

Awesome Anderson and Groan-it's-Goto offset each other to something just above average on my fandom scale. I don't like either of KES individually but they've been killing it as a team. Anderson t-shirt gun! Cerulean Blue の Mat! Archer riding in "Hell's Angels" style on a bike with IWGP windshield is far too good. Poor Goto. Archer looked amazing in this match.


Guitarist out to solo, kind of awkward but could this mean... YES! LIVE KAZE NI NARE~! Perfect. Singer fist bump. ***** match and only one man has entered. Damn right, standing ovation. I want to boo Nagata now. Haha, they mute the Pirates of the Caribbean intro but air his regular theme. Hatred. Hell yes to someone finally countering the easily telegraphed spider juji. Even more refreshing, someone finally counters that damn exploder. ****1/4 Tremendous. Nagata put on his best performance in years and Suzuki was at his best once again. Such expression in everything. Awesome.


Lets get flipsical! Shibata-San cannot believe Low Ki is actually wrestling in a suit. I've been informed by commentators he is the Hitman from the vidja games! No botches! That's really fortunate. Good spotfest but it probably could have been better. Good enough though.

Bakusho Sengen!!! Hold Out!!!!!! Mu-to-oh! 50 years old, immobile, and still out-popping everything. BATT sure look older than they did 12 or 13 years prior when they last tagged at the Dome. Hell yeah! Ohtani literally walking into chops! Holy fucking rushing elbow pop. STF, where Chono is? Mutoh swearing and selling those machine gun chops. ICHAUZO BAKAYARO! Huge facewash spot. Mou Ikkai! Suimengiri! No way TK are losing with all this outsider offense. Kesagiri x2! Ohtani's tribute offense and Mutoh's facials made this memorable for sure. Daichi slaps Tenzan, head butt! He'll be back!


Main events time!


Makabe and Shibata could not have had a better match, holy shit, how good did Makabe look?! Amazing match. ****1/4ish

You give me Stan Hansen but you mute Sunrise and the weeeeeee?! Damn you, copyright! Sakuraba and co. Looking MMA-y. God, I love Sunconscious. Shinsuke Shuffle!

I punched the air at least 8 times in that match. Amazing. ****3/4

Some band called Breakerz? Nice song, yay, go away now please. Crowd seems to be digging it from a select camera shot.

Blah to the main. Weakest of their matches and blah the winner and blah to no challenger.


----------



## Nervosa

I can't believe you liked the Shibata/Makabe. I thought it was short, pointless, and both guys looked really uninspired considering how exciting their brawls have been.


----------



## MF83

Short and sweet, more like! Good, simple psych and... what I said in the MOTYC thread. :lol

Good show though. They should be thrilled. Last year's was awesome for hardcore fans but more in a cool, fun way. This year was just flat out good.


----------



## Nervosa

MF83 said:


> Short and sweet, more like! Good, simple psych and... what I said in the MOTYC thread. :lol
> 
> Good show though. They should be thrilled. Last year's was awesome for hardcore fans but more in a cool, fun way. This year was just flat out good.


I gave more thoughts over there too, lol. Agree on your second sentence for sure though. What an incredible show.


----------



## Derek

All around super solid show. Definitely worth the $35

Best part for me was right before Nagata/MiSu when there's just some dude jamming on the guitar and I was wondering what the fuck is going on and then the real music kicks in and OH SHIT LIVE PERFORMANCE FROM AYUMI NAKAMURA! MARK OUT! And then we get some nice hate from Nagata and Suzuki. Shame there aren't more mainstream wrestlers who can bring the kind of hate these two can bring.

Even with Low-Ki looking ridiculous, the three-way match was moire fun than I would have thought. Just a fun spot-filled match that the crowd seemed to really enjoy.

In agreement that Nakamura/Sakuraba was MOTN. Loved the knee-counter we would used to see in the Nakamura/Takayma matches. Early MOTY frontrunner for sure.

I actually did like Tana/Okada III. Was expecting Okada to win, but I don't hate that Tanhashi retained. Wasn't as good as their last match, but that was my MOTY last year, so it would be hard pressed to top it. And there was no way the Dome crowd could bring the intensity that crowd was able to bring. I loved the pre-match hype video, did a great job of summarizing the year of the Rainmaker.

Really hope the rumors of Okada going to WWE are not true. I have a feeling that unless he's going to have the approval of somebody like Trips, he'll be lost in the undercard shuffle. Despite losing there is still plenty he can do outside of the main title picture. Somebody on another board suggested a CHAOS power struggle between Nakamura and Okada, and that would be something I could get behind.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

I really need to watch a New Japan main event LIVE and feel the full excitement. That Okada and Tanahashi match still had me sweatin even though I knew the winner already.


----------



## bigbuxxx

wildpegasus said:


> Guys, what has Naito been up to since that incredible match he had against Okada?


He wrestled the November or December ppv injured vs Nakamura (i think) and the match was like 5 minutes because he was so badly hurt. He's been out since and will be out for a few more months. Think he's coming back in the late spring/summer.


----------



## Yeah1993

Wrestle Kingdom: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0YtK5fzFYo


----------



## antoniomare007

My only other guess for Tanahashi retaining is they are building for an unification match against Nakamura. It's been a while since the 2 top Aces of the company faced each other in a title match (and the last one, in Kobe, was awesome) and this could be their biggest match to date.


----------



## Sunglasses

Watched the 3-way match from WK today. A good match, but nothing near MOTYC for me. Most of it felt too staged ***1/2


----------



## Ham and Egger

I just finished watching WK7 and I thought it was really well done. I'm not too pleased seeing ZERO title changes, especially with Okada not winning. Is there any source or link about Okada leaving the WWE?


----------



## PacoAwesome

I need to watch WK7 now!!!!!! Also really hope Okada doesn't go to WWE. Those racist bastards will just give him a generic asian gimmick and treat him like TNA did. Dude needs to stay in NJPW where they will treat his talent with respect.


----------



## Derek

Heavenly Invader said:


> I just finished watching WK7 and I thought it was really well done. I'm not too pleased seeing ZERO title changes, especially with Okada not winning. Is there any source or link about Okada leaving the WWE?


Apparently the source is Meltzer.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Derek said:


> Apparently the source is Meltzer.


If this is true..... then I'm MARKING OUT! :mark:


----------



## EmbassyForever

Some matches annouced:

*NJPW 1/19/2013:* 
Shinsuke Nakamura will make his V5 IWGP Intercontinental title defense vs. La Sombra.

*NJPW 2/10 (iPPV?):*
Hiroshi Tanahashi will make his V7 IWGP Heavyweight title defense on 2/10 vs. Karl Anderson
Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith, Jr. will face Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima for their IWGP Tag title V3.
Apollo 55 EXPLODES on 2/10 when Prince Devitt makes his IWGP Jr. title V2 defense against his long-time partner Ryusuke Taguchi
Another tag rivalry will see its 3rd bout when Shelley/KUSHIDA make their IWGP Jr. Tag V1 against former champs Romero/Koslov on 2/10.


----------



## Bubz

Wrestle Kingdom was a great show all around apart from the booking of the main event imo.

Nagata/Suzuki, Makabe/Shibata, Tanahashi/Okada and especially Nakamura/Sakuraba (AMAZING) were all ****+ matches. I'll write about them in the MOTYC thread.

Opener was fine, Tanaka/Benjamin was decent enough and I enjoyed it. Tag title match was very good, Archer was great and the KES are growing on me a lot. Goto is good in tags and Anderson is just great. The special tag match was meh, and the 3 way JR's match was a lot of fun, even if just for Low Ki wrestling in a fucking suit that at first seemed random, but as soon as he started wrestling it became amazing. Match itself was a fun spotfest. So yeah, a great show and the last two matches ruled.


----------



## EmbassyForever

The iPPV looks very good, looking forward to Anderson vs Tanahashi and Devitt/Taguchi but I'm really sick of TenKoji vs KES even if it'll sure be a good match. Time Splitters vs Koslov and Romero sounds good on paper but I hope this feud won't be the next NRC/Apollo 55 with 1000000 matches over and over again.


----------



## bigbuxxx

Defrost said:


> Tanahashi should wrestle CIMA in a match of champions people bitch about winning all the time


I don't think many people have a problem with Tanahashi winning his matches, most have a problem with Okada losing this match, myself included.


----------



## Nervosa

the feed cut out during the Tenkoji vs. Mutoh/Otani match, so I'm just now seeing it. I gave it ***1/2. Really fun and the crowd ate it up. 

Better than Makabe/Shibata for me. I have no clue what you guys who thought that match was 4 stars are seeing.

also rewatched benjamin/Tanaka and I have no clue at all why I gave it ***1/4. It's like **1/2 maybe.


----------



## Defrost

Unless there is any possibility of Okada leaving then Tana winning was smart even if Okada stays. Remember January is when NJPW contracts are up so if there is really any ambiguity over Okada having him win would be bad. Even if they are 75% sure he's staying he still had to lose.

As for Shibata yeah that was bad, but wrestling politics are what they are.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Yeah1993 said:


> Wrestle Kingdom: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0YtK5fzFYo


Thx.


----------



## DOPA

Absolutely loved Wrestle Kingdom. Can't wait for the next NJPW IPPV. I'll do a short review later.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Heavenly Invader said:


> If this is true..... then I'm MARKING OUT! :mark:


..Really? Even if WWE uses him right (which isnt going to happen), it's not gonna be better than him participating in Great matches in NJPW month after month after month after month.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

I don't know why I was complaining about it before but I am definitely down for another Shinskay and Tanahashi match especially how both guys are on fire so something needs to give plus we already know it's going to be a classic. Such a good story and rivalry between these guys.

Okada will probably feud with a veteran now like Nagata or something. Laughter 7 should jump into the tag division now since it's needing something to get it rolling or maybe feud with MiSu?


----------



## Ham and Egger

MTheBehemoth said:


> ..Really? Even if WWE uses him right (which isnt going to happen), it's not gonna be better than him participating in Great matches in NJPW month after month after month after month.


If they seemed him out then I'm sure they want to use him based on abilities. I know this is the WWE but he has charisma so he'll get over.


----------



## rzombie1988

Okada in WWE is a bad idea. He's going to end up similar to Yoshi Tatsu and he will be a small fish in a big pond as opposed to being a big fish in a small pond. He's also going to endure tons of stupid stereotypes. He's also not going to make much more money than he would in NJPW.


----------



## EmbassyForever

NJ is "a small pond" ?


----------



## antoniomare007

Okada also knows that even if he gets Tatsu'd he can comeback to New Japan and be a major star.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Who else loved seeing the Landslide be used as one of Shinskay's very little wrestling maneuvers he pulled out against Sakuraba?! I'm going to rewatch that match since alot of you are giving it high ratings compared to the ***3/4 - **** I gave it ...


----------



## rzombie1988

EmbassyForever said:


> NJ is "a small pond" ?


Compared to WWE, yep. Also, WWE has alot more programming on TV in Japan than NJPW does through JSports


----------



## Nervosa

antoniomare007 said:


> Okada also knows that even if he gets Tatsu'd he can comeback to New Japan and be a major star.


Shibata says hi. While jobbing to Makabe. 

New Japan will never forgive him if he leaves. It appears that they have already punished him for even considering it.


----------



## antoniomare007

Nervosa said:


> Shibata says hi. While jobbing to Makabe.
> 
> New Japan will never forgive him if he leaves. It appears that they have already punished him for even considering it.


The Laughter 7 thing seemed to be nobody wanted to work with them. Jado & Gedo didn't even know they were going to be brought in. Hell, supposedly, Bushiroad's president (the guy who pushed for the angle and signed Shibata and Sakuraba) is stepping down. It's either a big angle that will see Laughter 7 as huge players in the coming months, or we are not gonna see them in a New Japan ring in a long ass time (Tokyo Sports is the source so who the hell knows).

Okada would receive a hero's welcome if he is was to return from WWE. His situation is completely different from Shibata's when he retired and went the MMA route.

----

Tanaka will defend the NEVER title in Korakuen....against Ishii. So it seems we gonna get his annual MOTYC very early.

Oh, and for the next New Japan iPPV:



> *
> NJPW “THE NEW BEGINNING”, 2/10/13 (WPW/PPV/iPPV)
> Hiroshima Sun Plaza
> *
> 1. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title: KUSHIDA & Alex Shelley (c) vs. Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov
> 2. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title: Prince Devitt (c) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi
> 3. IWGP Tag Team Title: Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. (c) vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima
> 4. IWGP Heavyweight Title: Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Karl Anderson


----------



## Ham and Egger

rzombie1988 said:


> Compared to WWE, yep. Also, WWE has alot more programming on TV in Japan than NJPW does through JSports


NPJPW have some of the greatest wrestlers on the planet with unique personalities and gimmicks. They're above WWE in terms of overall talent.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

So, I just finished watching WK7 and...wow. I haven't watched much Japanese Wrestling before that but what I had seen was amazing, mostly because they were Kobashi matches. I can say that I'm absolutely enamoured with NJPW, such quality wrestlers/matches. Need to follow it more often.



Heavenly Invader said:


> NPJPW have some of the greatest wrestlers on the planet with unique personalities and gimmicks. They're above WWE in terms of overall talent.


:agree:


----------



## Chismo

Rumours:


> Listening to the latest Meltzer/Alverez podcast on the Observer site. Kidani wanted both Shibata and Sakuraba to win at the Dome and then bring in even more MMA guys. The New Japan guys basically had Vietnam level flashbacks to the Inoki days and there was a big political fight that ended with both of them losing and Kidani quitting which is an issue because even if he had epically terrible booking notions his money is a big reason business is up and pissing off the money in general is never a good idea.


Thank God.

And what if Okada goes to WWE, fails, and when he returns to NJPW, doesn't get the same respect? Like, at all. Look what happened whit Shibata. Apaprently the old NJ crew led by Tanahashi and Shinskay doesn't respect him at all, and I completely understand them.



Defrost said:


> Tanahashi should wrestle CIMA in a match of champions people bitch about winning all the time


Boy, do your research. Nobody left the Dome after Tanahashi's win, everyone stayed to see his victory speech and goofy rockstar antics. I think it speaks volumes. The same goes for CIMA in Dragon Gate.


----------



## antoniomare007

I really don't see how you can compare Shibata retiring from wrestling and shitting on the business when New Japan was at it's worst to Okada going to the biggest wrestling promotion in the world, were he's going to get huge exposure (making him a an even bigger star in casual puro fans). Again, if he leaves and then decides to come back, he's gonna get a hero's welcome.


----------



## djmathers1207

Wrestle Kingdom VII

8 Man Tag Match
MVP. Strong Man, Akebono, & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Bob Sapp, Takashi Iizuka. Yujiro Takahashi, & Toru Yano **1/2

NEVER Openweight Championship
Masato Tanaka vs. Shelton Benjamin **

IWGP Tag Team Championship
Lance Archer & David Hart Smith [K.E.S] vs. Hirooki Goto & Karl Anderson [Sword And Guns] ***1/4

Yuji Nagata vs. Minoru Suzuki ****-****1/2

IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship Three Way Dance
Prince Devitt vs. Low Ki vs. Kota Ibushi ****

Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs. Keiji Muto & Shinjiro Otani **1/4

Togi Makabe vs. Katsuyori Shibata ***

IWGP Intercontinental Championship
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kazushi Sakuraba ****1/2-****1/4

IWGP Heavyweight Championship
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada ****1/2-****1/4

great to amazing show. This will probably be show of the year when 2013 is over [there will probably be better shows than this] 9/10


----------



## Concrete

JoeRulz said:


> Boy, do your research. Nobody left the Dome after Tanahashi's win, everyone stayed to see his victory speech and goofy rockstar antics. I think it speaks volumes. The same goes for CIMA in Dragon Gate.


Boy, understand the context  . He wasn't talking about the people in Japan but more the people here who aren't big fans of either guy winning. I do think people here miss it sometime that are thoughts are possibly not the same as those in Japan.


----------



## Chismo

antoniomare007 said:


> I really don't see how you can compare Shibata retiring from wrestling and shitting on the business when New Japan was at it's worst to Okada going to the biggest wrestling promotion in the world, were he's going to get huge exposure (making him a an even bigger star in casual puro fans). Again, if he leaves and then decides to come back, he's gonna get a hero's welcome.


But after all this effort NJPW has put to build him as the future Ace (possibly), I don't think they would be indifferent to his departure.


----------



## antoniomare007

JoeRulz said:


> But after all this effort NJPW has put to build him as the future Ace (possibly), I don't think they would be indifferent to his departure.


Oh there's no doubt some people will be pissed at him. But not to the point of not taking advantage of whatever exposure he could get from a WWE tenure.


----------



## PacoAwesome

antoniomare007 said:


> Oh there's no doubt some people will be pissed at him. But not to the point of not taking advantage of whatever exposure he could get from a WWE tenure.


If he goes to WWE, he'll just treated as generic asian foreigner and be another Yoshi Tatsu. I rather have the Rainmaker in NJPW where he can put his talents to use than job to Sin Cara on Superstars.


----------



## antoniomare007

PacoAwesome said:


> If he goes to WWE, he'll just treated as generic asian foreigner and be another Yoshi Tatsu. I rather have the Rainmaker in NJPW where he can put his talents to use than job to Sin Cara on Superstars.


That's a whole nother story. Of course the chances of Okada getting a decent push and not getting Tatsu'd are slim to none. I would like him to stay in New Japan too. 

I'm not even sure if he will even go to WWE, but my point was that regardless of how he is booked in the E'. New Japan will wait him with open arms if he chooses to return because he will be seen as a bigger star by the casual puro fan in Japan.


----------



## Defrost

enlightenedone9 said:


> Boy, understand the context  . He wasn't talking about the people in Japan but more the people here who aren't big fans of either guy winning. I do think people here miss it sometime that are thoughts are possibly not the same as those in Japan.


What he said


----------



## Dimas75

PacoAwesome said:


> If he goes to WWE, he'll just treated as generic asian foreigner and be another Yoshi Tatsu


Yoshi Tatsu is 35 years old, was never a big star in Japan and is about the same height as Daniel Bryan.
Okada is only 25 years old, already a big star and at 6,3" he is even taller than half the guys on WWE's roster. He also has the advantage to already speak some English and is appearently very populair with especially women.
So for WWE he would be MUCH more valuable than Tatsu, Kaientai and the various other Japanese guys that worked for WWE.

That doesnt mean i want him to go to WWE offcourse, but i dont think you can compare him to Tatsu.


----------



## DOPA

Tanahashi/Anderson sounds like a damn good main event.

I hope Okada doesn't go to WWE, he is way more suited to NJPW and I have a lot of doubts on how he would be treated in WWE. WWE's track record with Japanese stars is pretty fucking appalling for the most part.


----------



## bigbuxxx

Big fan of Tana and Anderson but that match will probably suck. Hoping for a defense vs Nakamura soon. If Okada doesn't go to the E I'm hoping for Naka to beat Tana and an epic Naka/Okada match. Please don't go!


----------



## just1988

*I watched WK7 and thought the show was really good, could have done with having some better gaijins perhaps but I guess you can only get what's available to you. I reviewed the show for my youtube channel and (at the risk of getting slaughtered and neg-repped out the backside) I thought I'd post it here to ask for feedback on the video and if anyone can point on any mistakes I made. I'm looking to learn as I go along and appreciate any feedback via youtube comments, inbox on here or whatever 






(as you can probably tell I get lost a lot in the video when I realise...I don't know what I'm talking about!!)*


----------



## Nervosa

Can't say I'm at all exctied for the next iPPV. Time Splitters/Hooligans should be really good, but the other three......sigh. What can TenKoji and KES do that we haven't seen yet? Switching the titles would be a big mistake. Taguchi singles match is always a good recipe for a snoozer. 

Main event could be good, its Anderson's big chance to show what he can do, but there's no way he'll ever go over. I just want the belt off Tanahashi as soon as a possible, so a filler defense is hard to get excited about.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I feel Nakamura should be the one to take it from Tanahashi at this point. With both titles on the line! :mark:


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Is Alex Koslov injured or something?


----------



## Obfuscation

If Koslov is healed up then (Y). A bit disappointed the tag matches are both rematches again. TenKoji did get the big win at Wrestle Kingdom, but damn. A third match? I'll be hopeful considering the teams work well vs each other. It only feels like it ran its course back at Power Struggle.

Junior Championship isn't the biggest match they could do. I guess it was bound to happen having the partners duke it out. Should be an obvious Devitt win.

Tanahashi vs Anderson. Ok, I'm sold on that. Another chance for Anderson to shine in a big time match. Can't wait to see that one. :mark:


----------



## Bubz

Just saw that Akiyama wrestled as 'Mr Christmas' on one of NOAH shows towards the end of the year and wore a red and green mask with white furry boots.


----------



## Obfuscation

Tells me how much he cared about working there.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

That's actually totally like something Misawa would've booked.


----------



## bme

First attempt at star ratings after watching my first full njpw show.

Wrestle Kingdom 7
Nakanishi, Akebono, Strong Man & MVP/Chaos *
Tanaka/Benjamin *
K.E.S/Goto & Anderson **
Nagata/Suzuki ***
Devitt/Low Ki/Ibushi ***½
Tenzan & Kojima/Muto & Otani ** 
Makabe/Shibata ***
Nakamura/Sakuraba ***
Tanahashi/Okada ** (Even though i don't think highly of their 2 previous matches i thought their Dominion '12 match was better).


----------



## Obfuscation

Ouch. 

Wrestle Kingdom officially buried.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

I wanted to believe Sakuraba vs Nakamura was gonna be so smooth because of their MMA backgrounds and add in the theatrics it was going to be amazing. Unfortunately it was stiff s hell and both of them looked stiff.


----------



## bme

Hailsabin said:


> Ouch.
> Wrestle Kingdom officially buried.



Makabe/Shibata and Nakamura/Sakuraba were both good but short, definitely thought they'd get more time.

Tanahashi/Okada seem to drag on and never got into 2nd gear like their Dominion '12 match.


----------



## Obfuscation

Makabe/Shibata only going 8 worked for what it was. I fully expected and wanted the match to turn out like that. I do agree that Nakamura/Sakuraba needed more time. Which is insane since I marked for every element that was brought to the match as it is.

**** & ****1/2, respectively.


----------



## bme

Hailsabin said:


> Makabe/Shibata only going 8 worked for what it was. I fully expected and wanted the match to turn out like that. I do agree that Nakamura/Sakuraba needed more time. Which is insane since I marked for every element that was brought to the match as it is.
> 
> **** & ****1/2, respectively.


Seconds into Nakamura/Sakuraba i knew it'd be short too.
That may have been the shortest match i've been most hyped for while watching, i didn't want it to end.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's not uncommon for the dome matches to be shorter too. Much the same for an event like WrestleMania. Maybe we'll luck out and get a rematch later in the year. I know I'm wanting one.


----------



## Bubz

Lowest rating I've seen for the Nakamura/Sakuraba match bme, but each to their own. It might lower slightly for me on re-watch, but man it was awesome as tits.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm pretty certain it will hold up for me. I could go watch it right now. If not tomorrow. Probably won't make as much impact as it would a few months from now when comparing it to other possible MOTYC and all that jazz.


----------



## Chismo

Re-watched: 

- Makabe/Shibata still ***
- 3-Way still ***1/2
- Shinskay/Sakuraba still ***1/2
- Tana/Okada still *****


----------



## seabs

*Finally watched the show. Great stuff. Dave calling every New Japan PPV now one of the best shows he's ever seen is getting tiresome.

Prelim matches were nothing matches. Ishii and them juniors shouldn't be in prelim matches though when Tanaka vs Benjamin is on the card.

8 man was fun. Akebono/Sapp stuff was really fun. Lack of shine for Yano and Strong Man was sad though. Served it's purpose well.

Tanaka/Benjamin was horrible. Yujiro's interfering was ridiculous, Benjamin looked really lazy, Tanaka's no good and the setup for the Sliding D always looked horrendous. Pointless title, pointless title holder, pointless title challenger, pointless match. Ishii/Tanaka in Korakuen should be great though as long as Tanaka doesn't go out there with too much of a let's have a classic mentality.

Tag Title match didn't do much for me. Felt like they just went into a long finishing stretch from the off. Smith and Archer are great in this role right now, just need to give them better opponents. TenKoji again? They're probably taking the belts back then sadly. 

Nagata/Suzuki I thought was good but not great. Suzuki's on a tear right now and this was another amazing solo performance from him. ***1/2

Jr. 3 way was fun but nothing memorable besides Ki. Thought he was awesome in this and I've missed him being this good. Working a Tokyo Dome match in that outfit helps I guess. Devitt/Taguchi just being randomly announced feels desperate. That should be a bigger match really coming off BOSJ. ***3/4

TenKoji tag was whatever besides Ohtani being the worlds greatest. Palm of his hand people.

Makabe/Shibata I thought was really good and served it's purpose. I'll talk about the top 3 matches more in the MOTYC Thread. Makabe looking so dominant and one sided at the end was the only sour patch on it. ***3/4

Nakamura/Sakuraba was MOTN. Just what I wanted it to be. ****+

Bit let down by Okada/Tanahashi. Dominion match blew it away. Okada not winning was baffling but understandable if the WWE rumours are true. I hope they're not. ****

Can't stop thinking about how the show might have gone without the Kidani wackyness. Shame that Shibata and Sakuraba are done because their run had more legs and they produced two really good matches here. I really wouldn't rule out Anderson winning the belt. Convinced Tanahashi winning was a late change so I think they'll move the title onto someone new soon. Anderson fits. Super over right now and they put him in the G1 Final. They're normally pretty consistent in making the next challenger look strong on the previous PPV which also makes me think Anderson may be a quick fix title match to switch the title in a new direction. It'd be a good move I think. There really isn't anyone fresh that Tanahashi can face in main events. I get he's the company ace but eventually someone else needs a go on top to create fresh matches. The biggest problem with guys like Tanahashi and Cena is how to keep them as the company ace without being in the title picture. *


----------



## bme

Shibata n Sakuraba are done ? Damn they were the reason i started regularly following the company.


----------



## GOON

I'm attempting to get into watching Japanese pro wrestling (NJPW only at the moment) but it's pretty hard considering the language barrier and because of this, I have no clue what exactly is going on outside of two guys fighting.

Is there a site that would help English-only speakers such as myself figure out what exactly is going on in the promotion? Also, what are the biggest storylines/feuds going on in NJPW so I have somewhat of an idea as to what is going on?


----------



## Chismo

http://www.puroresufan.com/njpw/


----------



## Obfuscation

Was I the only one who found Tanaka vs Shelton to be quite a bit of FUN?

perhaps, perhaps. I did with the TenKoji vs Mutoh/Ohtani match too. I Meltzer'ed this show.


----------



## Nervosa

The tenKoji match was awesome. Every bit as good as Shibata/Makabe, at the very least.

I actually really liked Benjamin/Tanaka when it was live. The rewatch brought it down, but Yujiro was great in it.


----------



## Obfuscation

The only problem I had with the event was Ishii not being in the opener. Or on the card in general. Liger too...but I get that one. I can't believe Tiger Mask IV still has a job. Probably the worst worker on the roster today.


----------



## Nervosa

Not as long as Taguchi exists.

...and gets pushed.


----------



## Chismo

Tanaka/Benjamin was not bad. Not good either. **


----------



## Obfuscation

***

FUN 8*D


----------



## Chismo

Nah, it was very vanilla and bland.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed JWP Climax 2012 12/24/2012 here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/01/jwp-climax-2012-12242012-review.html

Great show with a must see main event!

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Chismo

*BJW The 1/2/2013 Show*
GLASS BOARD & NEW YEAR DEATHMATCH for the *BJW Deathmatch Heavyweight Championship*: Abdullah Kobayashi (c) vs. Shuji Ishikawa

_Damn good match. There were some questionable things in the first 1/3 of the match, but shit got real eventually. This was an absolutely brutal deathmatch, and great way to start the year. Gotta give Abby credit here, he put Ishikawa over, it looked like a big deal. He was bleeding like a juicy pig, and took almost a ridiculous amount of punishment. He's very limited, but he does his little things very well. There was a really fine example of one-upmanship psychology in this match, with a vicious and barbaric headbutt battle near the end. Sick! Turning point of the battle. Ishikawa is one crazy fucker too, and I believe he'll be one helluva champion. Obviously, the match is not for everyone, but deathmatch fans must watch this. _
*Rating: ***3/4*


Link:


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed SENDAI Girls 12/15 here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/01/sendai-girls-12152012-fairy-spirit-in.html

A really good main and a good semi-main, but the rest didn't really do it for me.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Obfuscation

JoeRulz said:


> Nah, it was very vanilla and bland.


better than every Joe/Magnus vs Morgan/Crimson match from last year.

Joshi love. Nice. I wished they were from 2013 since that's where I'm giving all of my focus to now. I watch tons as it is, but I can always try and get more done for the 2013 project.


----------



## Chismo

Hailsabin said:


> better than every Joe/Magnus vs Morgan/Crimson match from last year.


WHAT










Hopefully you die under Finlay's forearms.


----------



## Obfuscation

Better than dying by having to witness another Matt Morgan match again.


----------



## Chismo

Morgan > Tanaka and Benjamin combined x Haas.


----------



## Obfuscation

Please please tell me you're trolling me for fun. I'll be crushed if you say no.


----------



## Chismo

Or am I? :harden


----------



## Obfuscation

Don't give me James Harden face.

This is SERIOUS business. :barkley2


----------



## ywall2breakerj

If that tag had Joe punching the useless cunts that are Morgan and Crimson it's automatically better than any Shelton Benjamin match ever. To hell with JoeRulz for hating on Tanaka. He has no sold your criticism


----------



## Defrost

In an interview with Tokyo Sports Kazuchika Okada says he signed a new contract with New Japan and is going nowhere


----------



## Chismo

Thank GOD!


----------



## bigbuxxx

10 days too late.  Oh well. Really happy he's staying with NJPW.


----------



## Obfuscation

Everything is now right with the world. I was terrified of the kid making a horrible career decision. His future is clearly in NJPW.


----------



## antoniomare007

Good.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I guess I'm the only one saddened by Okada not going to the WWE.


----------



## Chismo

Yes, yes you are.


----------



## Nervosa

Now the World title result is even stupider.


----------



## Chismo

His time will come. Maybe they have something big in plans, who knows. WK7 was not the beginning of 2013, it was conclusion to 2012, so it makes sense to protect your Ace, to give him a final rub. Again. But hey, this is his age.


----------



## DOPA

Fantastic news about Okada staying with NJPW. Hopefully his time will come again soon.


----------



## seabs

*He really should have won at WK, regardless of having your babyface ace finishing the show off as champion. It's not often that there's a time where someone HAS to win the title but Okada HAD to win the title there. Hopefully it doesn't the crowd getting behind him as much as they were doing.*


----------



## Bubz

YES @ Okada staying put! He surely knows he has an awesome future there. I'm sure everyone will still be as behind him as they were before. Hopefully anyway.


----------



## Nervosa

Seabs said:


> *He really should have won at WK, regardless of having your babyface ace finishing the show off as champion. It's not often that there's a time where someone HAS to win the title but Okada HAD to win the title there. Hopefully it doesn't the crowd getting behind him as much as they were doing.*


this right here. By losing Okada has lost the buzz that made him the hottest wrestler on the planet. I just hope the damage isn't irreparable.


----------



## Obfuscation

He'll be fine. Certainly didn't benefit him losing at Wrestle Kingdom, but the kid is so hot that he HAS to bounce back. Right?


----------



## bme

Looking at the length of Okada's reign, the number of title defenses he had and the story, it is bad that he didn't win.


----------



## Obfuscation

The fact he virtually had the best match of 2012 vs Naito makes his only 3 months or so reign ok in my books. Very confident in his future of course. How could I not be.


----------



## Ham and Egger

So he lost at WK7 for nothing??? He had one of the best builds going into a big match ppv and was over as fuck only to have him job.... fpalm


----------



## Obfuscation

Wasn't he on the fence going into the show? That's probably what explains it. He just now re-signed, meaning they could easily slap the gold on him following the second iPPV of the year.


----------



## bigbuxxx

Nakamura wins NJ Cup in March (that's in march right?), wins title in April, Okada wins title from Nakamura in July or November.


----------



## DOPA

Imagine Okada vs Nakamura for the title....OMG :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

That's what I'm hoping for in 2013. 100% all I ask from NJPW.


----------



## Chismo

I think they want to test Okada even more, because all he had (more or less) in 2012 was the Tanahashi program. He's gonna feud with more various opponents this year, IMO, and if he remains great, NJPW will wait no more.

How I'd book:

- Nakamura wins NJC
- Nakamura/Tanahashi at Dominion, Nakamura wins
- Okada wins the G1 Climay again
- Nakamura/Okada at Destruction, Okada wins


----------



## bigbuxxx

Instead of winning the G-1 I would have him beat Nakamura on one of the days of the G-1 while the winner gets his shot in September and another guy who beat Nakamura will get a shot in October, then crown him in November.

Is there anybody that should win the G-1 besides Okada though? He's been so hot the past year it feels like everybody is a huge step down. I wouldn't think they give the G-1 title to Tanahashi but who's number 4 behind them? Naito? After coming up short in '11 maybe they crown him but he's been cooled off since then esp. with two big injuries since.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Crusade said:


> Imagine Okada vs Nakamura for the title....OMG :mark: :mark: :mark:


Rainmaker vs Boma Ye...


----------



## Nervosa

The only problem is, with this last loss, I'll be really surprised if Okada stays hot as long as you all seem to think he will. 

They just can't stay away from Tanahashi, sadly. He always has to go over, it seems. 

Let's just simplify all these plans: Okada wins NJC, wins the belt, and tanahashi never wins it back again. That sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## seabs

*There's no reason why Nakamura/Okada in a longer match wont be a legit MOTYC whenever it happens. Just watch their G1 match and their World Tag League tag and the chemistry is there for everyone to see. Tanahashi needs to drop the title to someone soon. After Anderson there's really nothing original left. Only problem with Nakamura challenging is it kills the IC Title if he challenges holding that and doesn't lose it if he doesn't win the belt. Double title holders don't normally work anyway. I guess he'd drop it first if that was the direction. I'd be all for Nakamura getting the belt now off winning NJC. Still got a sneaky feeling Anderson's getting a short title run though.

Okada signed in December btw so the WWE interest didn't affect the outcome. Kojima, Nagata and Tiger Mask resigned too. Kanemoto might go All Japan on a contract now after being there all 2012 anyway.*


----------



## Nervosa

Announced for 2/2

*6. Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Minoru Suzuki, Kengo Mashimo Kaientai Dojo & Taichi*

this match is going to be freaking amazing. Taichi is the only cruddy wrestler in the group, and he is hilarious so that's ok.

A lot of implication of Nakamura/Okada vs. Suzuki/Mashimo for the next PPV, which would be incredible.


----------



## Obfuscation

the WWE stuff didn't factor into the booking for Wrestle Kingdom? Oh. Ok, then I don't get the booking there now.

Hopefully we'll get some Nakamura & Okada teases in that 6 man.


----------



## seabs

*Oh shit I've been wanting a CHAOS/Suzuki-Gun series of matches for over a year now. You seen the Ishii tags from the Tag League yet nervosa? You'll be doubly excited when you see the matches Okada/YOSHI-HASHI, Nakamura/Ishii and Suzuki/Mashimo all had together.*


----------



## Chismo

Which means we're gonna get a big MiSu/Okada match down the road. WINNING!


----------



## PacoAwesome

Heavenly Invader said:


> I guess I'm the only one saddened by Okada not going to the WWE.


Yes you are. Wanting Okada to go to WWE is wanting to kill off the future ace of NJPW, which is a terrible thing.


----------



## Bubz

An Okada/MiSu match and another Nakamura/MiSu match? YES PLEASE!


----------



## Nervosa

Seabs said:


> *Oh shit I've been wanting a CHAOS/Suzuki-Gun series of matches for over a year now. You seen the Ishii tags from the Tag League yet nervosa? You'll be doubly excited when you see the matches Okada/YOSHI-HASHI, Nakamura/Ishii and Suzuki/Mashimo all had together.*


I saw your reviews for all three combos. Nakamura/Ishii vs. Okada/Shithead is the only one I saw. I really don't have much interest to watch any additional Yoshi hashi matches if I can avoid it, but Nakamura/Ishii vs. suzuki/Mashimo.....I should probably try to find that one.


----------



## Obfuscation

NJPW just needs to book CHAOS implosion matches for 2013. We all know that's where the MONEY is. 

~!


----------



## Smith_Jensen

I am glad that Okada resigned with NJPW because there is no future for Okada in WWE. WWE doesn't have a good track record in pushing Japanese wrestlers and WWE doesn't seem to be in a rush in expending their presence in Japan.

This year, I hope Okada wins the New Japan Cup, regains the IWGP Heavyweight Championship and feuds with Nakamura.


----------



## Defrost

JoeRulz said:


> Which means we're gonna get a big MiSu/Okada match down the road. WINNING!


It is rumored for the next iPPV actually


----------



## BKKsoulcity

I could watch MiSu, Shinskay, and Okada wrestle eachother non stop for the rest of the year and i'd be okay with it


----------



## DOPA

Seabs said:


> *Oh shit I've been wanting a CHAOS/Suzuki-Gun series of matches for over a year now. You seen the Ishii tags from the Tag League yet nervosa? You'll be doubly excited when you see the matches Okada/YOSHI-HASHI, Nakamura/Ishii and Suzuki/Mashimo all had together.*


Where did u see these matches? I'm highly intrigued.


----------



## seabs

*They'll be on DailyMotion probably. I'll upload them and post them in Puro Media today though.*


----------



## manga4life

So, of all the major Heavyweight Championship's in Japan today, which title do you guys recognize as being the top championship in the country (or even the world) today? Since I only watch NJPW my vote goes to the IWGP Heavyweight Championship of course, but I know the AJPW and GHC are titles that are considered on the upper tier too and I was just wondering as to which championship should be (and is) noted as the top belt in Japan? 

Discuss!


----------



## Chismo

Historically: Triple Crown

Nowadays: IWGP

GHC Heavyweight Title is irrelevant since 2008, but has a pretty damn nice lineage.


----------



## manga4life

JoeRulz said:


> Historically: Triple Crown
> 
> Nowadays: IWGP
> 
> GHC Heavyweight Title is irrelevant since 2008, but has a pretty damn nice lineage.


Really? I would have guessed the IWGP belt to be higher on the list than the Triple Crown, but then again that would because my experience with AJPW is micro at best. Also, the GHC holds no ground anymore? Why so?

Interesting.....


----------



## bigbuxxx

manga4life said:


> my experience with AJPW is micro at best.


i feel bad for you


----------



## manga4life

So, how are the attendance looking for recent big NJPW events, anyone know? I remember back in the day I'd watch a NJPW event and it seemed like they'd have like 40-50k people in the building but then I ordered some random events back in like 2009 and it looked like they were wrestling in gyms similar to ROH in the U.S or something. It was weird. I then watched Power Struggle 2012 recently and it looked relatively healthy but still not like it used to be, so I was just wondering what was up.

Thanks!


----------



## Obfuscation

JoeRulz said:


> Historically: Triple Crown
> 
> Nowadays: IWGP
> 
> *GHC Heavyweight Title is irrelevant since 2008, but has a pretty damn nice lineage*.


As long as Morishima holds it, I'll continue to care. unk2


----------



## Chismo

Wait until KENTER conquers.


----------



## Obfuscation

If NOAH wants my interest, they'll keep it on Shima.

as we all know - they can use every fan they got.


----------



## bme

Lyger,KUSHIDA/Sakuraba,Shibata *** Okada,HASHI/Ishii,Nakamura ***1/2 Okada,Nakamura/Kondo,Suwara ***1/2 Was impressed with Kondo & Suwara. Watched the Okada/Nakamura match from G1 and really enjoyed it, that and their interaction in the tag match makes me very eager to see another match between them.


----------



## Chismo

You mean Suwa*m*a?

Btw...


> Dave Meltzer just tweeted the following
> 
> - Akiyama, Shiozaki, Aoki, Kanemaru and Kotaro Suzuki will show up Saturday at the All Japan show in Tokyo that Flair is on.
> - Flair didn't know he was wrestling against Fujinami until this afternoon. Was thrilled, loves the guy.


Magnifico.











EDIT:



> Takaaki Kidani today announced his *resignation* as Chairman of the Board of New Japan. Rumours had been circulating for a while about his future after his decision to bring in Laughter7 turned out to be an unpopular one within the company. Kidani said he would continue to support New Japan from his post at Bushiroad but will no longer play a direct role in things. Kidani said he believes any hint of New Japan’s “Dark Age” came to an end on January 4th when 29,000 fans paid for a ticket, the largest in many years, and is excited by the future progress of the company.
> 
> President Sugabayashi held a presentation with *Nakamura* in attendance to discuss to global strategy of New Japan. New Japan wants to become better known around the world and the recent iPPVs are just part of the plan. Nakamura said he plans to defend his increasingly valuable IWGP Intercontinental Title around the world if possible to give it a true international feel and continue to differentiate it from the IWGP Heavyweight Title. Shinsuke talked of going to strange places such as the Amazon of Brazil or even North Korea to defend the title!
> 
> An *English* language version of New Japan’s official site will launch in April, giving the same information to English speaking people as Japanese. *Spanish* and *Chinese* versions of the site are also under development. Since 2001, I have run Strong Style Spirit and as far as I have seen it has been the only site in English solely focused on New Japan. New Japan did launch a Facebook in English but is now taking the next step of developing a full website. It’s quite possible the website may make this site obsolete, in which case perhaps my site will have outserved it’s purpose of providing information of the world’s best wrestling organization to people in English. If that is the case, for the first time I may have to consider it’s future but for now nothing will change and I fully support New Japan’s decision to launch a site that can reach more people than Strong Style Spirit.
> 
> Finally, New Japan announced some key dates for the next year including *“WRESTLE KINGDOM VIII”* back at the Tokyo Dome next January.
> 
> *- 4/7 “INVASION ATTACK” @ Tokyo Ryogoku Kokugikan
> - 5/3 “WRESTLING DONTAKU 2013″ @ Fukuoka International Center
> - 8/10 “G1 CLIMAX 23″ @ Tokyo Ryogoku Kokugikan
> - 8/11 “G1 CLIMAX 23″ @ Tokyo Ryogoku Kokugikan
> - 1/4/14 “WRESTLE KINGDOM VIII” @ Tokyo Dome*


Credit: SSS


Also:



> [NOAH/Kenta Kobashi Update] *Kenta Kobashi* held a special press conference at the Pro Wrestling NOAH office to make it official that he will be holding his final match on *May 11th*. The show will be a joint production between Kobashi and NOAH.
> 
> This is an update to the original to original announcement that Kobashi would be looking to retire in February. I cannot remember off of the top of my head if I touched on it or not, I assume I did, but just in case I'll mention it again.
> It seems that Kobashi will need a few more months than originally planned to prepare for his final match. He says that his neck is doing better, and that he wants to spend February to April training and preparing for the upcoming match. He wants to take his time in training and he is not looking to rush things.
> Kobashi is lookng to retire in the Nippon Budokan as the hall means a lot to his career and means a lot to pro wrestling.
> Kobashi has not decided on what will take place for his final match, but he looks to have the show be almost like a festival with more than just 1 match to look forward to seeing.
> 
> *FINAL BURNING in Budokan, Kenta Kobashi's Retirement Commemorative Match, 5/11/2013 [Sat] 17:00 @ Nippon Budokan*


Credit: puroresu spirit


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Suwama vs Go will happen :mark: Hate~! :mark: Chops~! :mark: More Chops~! :mark:


----------



## Chismo




----------



## antoniomare007

That is fucking awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation

An official site of New Japan in English come April. Oh, yes please. Come quickly.


----------



## PacoAwesome

JoeRulz said:


>


I'm sorry Joe, but the forum won't let me rep you again for posting awesomeness. Okada would be a badass power ranger. He would give everyone Rainmakers and Tombstone Piledrivers.


----------



## Obfuscation

He'd make Power Rangers watchable again.

_(says a 22 year old who apparently knows Power Rangers suck nowadays_ :hmm: )


----------



## Chismo

AJPW results: http://www.puroresuspirit.com/2013/01/26/results-for-january-26-2013/

Lineups:
*
AJPW "EXCITE SERIES 2013", 23.02.2013
Tokyo Korakuen Hall*

1. AJPW vs. Burning 5 Match Singles Match Series #1: Hiroshi Yamato vs. Atsushi Aoki
2. AJPW vs. Burning 5 Match Singles Match Series #2: Kaz Hayashi vs. Kotaro Suzuki
3. AJPW vs. Burning 5 Match Singles Match Series #3: Manabu Soya vs. Go Shiozaki
4. AJPW vs. Burning 5 Match Singles Match Series #4: Takao Omori vs. Jun Akiyama
5. AJPW vs. Burning 5 Match Singles Match Series #5 ~ AJPW World Jr. Heavyweight Title: Shuji Kondo (c) vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru


*AJPW "PRO-WRESTLING LOVE IN RYOGOKU 2013 ~ BASIC & DYNAMIC", 17.03.2013
Tokyo Ryogoku Kokugikan*

1. AJPW World Tag Team Title: Takao Omori & Manabu Soya (c) vs. Jun Akiyama & Go Shiozaki


Shit is on! :mark:


----------



## antoniomare007

The heat for those matches is gonna be off the charts :mark:

Back to back exciting first trimester for All Japan. Hopefully they can keep it up this year.


----------



## Chismo

*DDT "SWEET DREAMS!", 27.01.2013 (Samurai! TV)
Tokyo Korakuen Hall
1,542 Fans - Super No Vacancy Full House*

1. Makoto Oishi & Akito besiegen Tetsuya Endo & Daichi Kazato (7:14) nach einem von Akito gegen Endo.
2. Handicap Match: Hiroshi Fukuda besiegt Michael Nakazawa, Hoshitango, DJ Nira, Gota Ihashi & Batten Tamagawa (5:43) mit einem Crucifix Hold gegen Ihashi.
3. HARASHIMA, Yasu Urano & FUMA besiegen MIKAMI, Hikaru Sato & Masa Takanashi (10:53) nach dem Somato HARASHIMA gegen Takanashi.
4. Danshoku Dino & Yoshiko besiegen Sanshiro Takagi & Yuzuki Aikawa (10:32) nach dem Shin Danshoku Driver von Dino gegen Takagi.
5. Kota Ibushi besiegt Konosuke Takeshita (11:48) mit einem Single-Leg Crab Hold.
6. KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title: Yuji Hino , Antonio Honda & Daisuke Sasaki besiegen Keisuke Ishii, Takao Soma & Shigehiro Irie (c) (10:32) nach dem Now or Never von Sasaki gegen Ishii - Titelwechsel.
7. *KO-D Openweight Title & DDT Extreme Title*: Kenny Omega (c) besiegt Isami Kodaka (c) (23:14) mit dem One-Winged Angel (KO-D 1st defense) - Titelwechsel.


Also, if anyone still cares about NOAH:


----------



## Obfuscation

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Caponex75

Thank goodness NOAH made the right move. Having Shima win would be the nail in the coffin for them (Especially since Go and Akiyama left) and putting it on their hottest act may actually save them. For the first time in years, NOAH actually seems crazy interesting. For the love of Pete though, DO NOT BOOK HIM AGAINST YONE OR MARUFUJI!


----------



## antoniomare007

Caponex75 said:


> Thank goodness NOAH made the right move. Having Shima win would be the nail in the coffin for them (Especially since Go and Akiyama left) and putting it on their hottest act may actually save them. For the first time in years, NOAH actually seems crazy interesting. For the love of Pete though, DO NOT BOOK HIM AGAINST YONE OR MARUFUJI!


You've watch a lot of puro over the years. It shocks me that you think putting the belt on KENTA is gonna make any difference. He's still over as hell, but he ain't no hot act. He's been main eventing for over a year now and he's no different than any other guy they have. Him as champion is not gonna change that (the same way that it didn't with Sugi, Go and Shima).

With the state of their roster, the only thing that can help them is an invasion angle or an interpromotional feud.


*EDIT*: Ok, now I saw this picture











Now THAT could make a difference. Shibata/Laughter 7 can give NOAH the spark they desperately need.


----------



## seabs

*Only thing saving NOAH is a massive collapse in New Japan. And I mean massive.










Yes that is indeed Shibata. Was in KENTA's corner. Probably just a one off thing but who knows. Ishimori won Jr. belt too. Just about only Jr. they have left.*


----------



## antoniomare007

If Shibata is indeed gonna work with them for some dates. Then they better get creative and start an angle at Kobashi's big retirement show.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Kenta is finally the champ? Is the match out yet?


----------



## Caponex75

antoniomare007 said:


> You've watch a lot of puro over the years. It shocks me that you think putting the belt on KENTA is gonna make any difference. He's still over as hell, but he ain't no hot act. He's been main eventing for over a year now and he's no different than any other guy they have. Him as champion is not gonna change that (the same way that it didn't with Sugi, Go and Shima).
> 
> With the state of their roster, the only thing that can help them is an invasion angle or an interpromotional feud.


NOAH did the right thing putting the title on Go and moving Suggy to the heavyweight scene. What messed it up was the atricious booking. Go ended up looking like a chump dropping in his match against Sugiura and that was the beginning of their downfall. The Big Boss should of been Go's rival, not his superior. By the time Go got the belt back, he was damaged goods and been proved a false ace aka false prophet. He had so many things he could of done in his first reign(Kensuke, Kobashi, and a rematch for Akiyama who never lost in his reign) but they butchered his AND Sugiura's reign so bad. Sugiura should of never broken Kobashi's reign and went on that long. He was having matches with nobodies like freaking Trevor Murdoch! During the 2009 - 2011, the big three should of been Shiozaki, Sugiura, and Morishima with KENTA slowly sneaking in.

This could be the first reign in a while that actually breaks the mold for them. It's a fresh and new Champion that seems like he can actually lose. Don't book KENTA in matches he obviously going to win. Make it look hard. No one gives a fuck about Saito and Yone. The Fuji matches have been played out. Book him against Kensuke. There may actually be lots of money in a KENTA/Maybach feud. Outsiders like the Laughter7 and if they could get it, Nakamura match would be hot. Not saying the sky is the limit...just that this could be the break NOAH needs if they actually handle it right. They finally have a guy the crowd legitmately cares about (Morishima was really grasping for straws but emotional connection just wasn't there) and he is in a scenerio that peaks interest. I really hope they don't mess this up.


----------



## Obfuscation

Silver lining, Ishimori won the Junior strap and Shibata appeared? Well, hot damn. Something I can cheer for after all.


----------



## asdf0501

Caponex75 said:


> This could be the first reign in a while that actually breaks the mold for them. It's a fresh and new Champion that seems like he can actually lose. Don't book KENTA in matches he obviously going to win. Make it look hard. No one gives a fuck about Saito and Yone. The Fuji matches have been played out. *Book him against Kensuke*. There may actually be lots of money in a KENTA/Maybach feud. Outsiders like the Laughter7 and if they could get it, Nakamura match would be hot. Not saying the sky is the limit...just that this could be the break NOAH needs if they actually handle it right. They finally have a guy the crowd legitmately cares about (Morishima was really grasping for straws but emotional connection just wasn't there) and he is in a scenerio that peaks interest. I really hope they don't mess this up.



Lol at thinking Kensuke will acept the job to a Jr. he is still a freelancer so he decide if he want to lose or not, he didn't want to lose to Go and will want to lose to KENTA? yeah, right...

The reality is, KENTA still have the body and the high of a Jr. he's like Liger too small to look credible like a heavyeight even if he bulk up.

Did you know that the main event between KENTA and Maru for the belt in 2006 was the lowest attendance for a NOAH main event at that time? the reality is, in Japan you respect the division limits, so is highly difficult that a Jr it's able to do a credible reign for a heavyweight belt, unless he really bulk up for good. The only reason for KENTA and Maru to turn into heavy is that the NOAH roster is to fuckin thin, they make absolute no difference. So yes, KENTA with the shape of the company is destiny to failure.

And yes, look how many people is interested in the "hottest" act in the company


----------



## Chismo

Caponex75 said:


> Go ended up looking like a chump dropping in his match against Sugiura and that was the beginning of their downfall.


NOAH's downfall begun much earlier, when they put the big strap on Marufuji back in 2006. Or even earlier, when the hot new prospect Champ, Takeshi Rikio, had his first defense against Saito. After dethroning KOBASHI. fpalm


----------



## antoniomare007

It actually started during Kobashi's reign. When they had 2 years to elevate and build someone as their next heavyweight star and didn't to shit about it. Rikio was a horrible choice, but they didn't have any other option at that point. 

Having horrible booking for 4-5 years didn't help either.


----------



## Caponex75

asdf0501 said:


> Lol at thinking Kensuke will acept the job to a Jr. he is still a freelancer so he decide if he want to lose or not, he didn't want to lose to Go and will want to lose to KENTA? yeah, right...
> 
> The reality is, KENTA still have the body and the high of a Jr. he's like Liger too small to look credible like a heavyeight even if he bulk up.
> 
> Did you know that the main event between KENTA and Maru for the belt in 2006 was the lowest attendance for a NOAH main event at that time? the reality is, in Japan you respect the division limits, so is highly difficult that a Jr it's able to do a credible reign for a heavyweight belt, unless he really bulk up for good. The only reason for KENTA and Maru to turn into heavy is that the NOAH roster is to fuckin thin, they make absolute no difference. So yes, KENTA with the shape of the company is destiny to failure.


Did also know in 2006 that guys like CM Punk and Daniel Bryan would be nowhere near the main event and wuld be at best midcarders? Did you also know that 2006 is coming close to almost 7 years ago? Things change and in the current era, it matters more about how good you are and how over you can get. Heck, Okada wasn't worth a damn the same time last year and now even the WWE is hunting for him. What KENTA has is the ability to look credible against anyone. Even in his Jr days(Yes, past tence since that is behind him), he was more believable against a guy like Morishima than a guy like Yone was.....that was during a time Morishima was bigger that what he is now. In all honesty, his size(Though he has bulked up for the last two) hasn't been as much of a issue as people have been trying to make it seem. I can't remember a time when the idea of KENTA going over a heavyweight drew a negative reaction. When he wrestled the then GHC Champion, Jun Akiyama, the crowd still rallied for him. I see no problem and quite honestly, I don't think anyone else does ether. 

Oh and Kensuke drew with Sugiura awhile back. Even if he sees a KENTA loss beneath him, getting something out of him is better than nothing. 



> And yes, look how many people is interested in the "hottest" act in the company


Show me the context of that. I don't see any wrestlers in the ring. Was this Pre show? Main Event? I mean I can take a picture of a a few people gathered before today's Royal Rumble but that doesn't mean it is the legit record for attendance now does it?


----------



## antoniomare007

They claimed 3,500. The Osaka Prectural Gymnasium holds 8,000 people and we know NOAH always boosts up their attendance.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Kensuke lost to BIG BOSS SUGI in the Global League. Sugs is superior to the "I am bulked up and do chops" killer. Glad KENTA won the belt, that will atleast keep their current fanbase.


----------



## Defrost

antoniomare007 said:


> They claimed 3,500. The Osaka Prectural Gymnasium holds 8,000 people and we know NOAH always boosts up their attendance.


It holds 6500 people. And there were pictures on twitter where it looked like there were more people than that in the building.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

KENTA winning the GHC Heavyweight Championship was a big surprise to me. For NOAH's sake I hope KENTA does well as champion and not flop like Naomichi Marufuji did.

One thing that KENTA winning did is making me want to watch that NOAH show when it comes out as I haven't seen a NOAH show in a long time.

For people who regularly watch NOAH, how often did KENTA compete against the heavyweight wrestlers prior to the title win?


----------



## seabs

*NOAH underclaiming an attendance? :lol

Japanese mindset is different to the US fanbase. Juniors in main events doesn't draw well and traditionally never had. KENTA's still viewed as a babyface. Look at Marufuji's reign when NOAH was actually hot. Business wise NOAH is a lost cause. Once you lose the fans it's almost impossible to get them back invested in your product.*


----------



## Defrost

NOAH had started cooling down months before Marufuji won the title. The Rikio disaster saw to that. NOAH panicking and cutting off the Marufuji experiment was a terrible decision in hindsight. Making that first Marufuji vs KENTA match a sink or swim deal with no undercard to speak of was a terrible decision. Years later when Marufuji and KENTA main evented the Budokan again with the double title match it actually drew.

Look back to how Tanahashi drew in his first reign as IWGP Champ compared to now. Sometimes you have to not panic and ride things out. New Japan rode it out and look where they are. NOAH panicked and look where they are.


----------



## antoniomare007

The problem with guys like Maru and KENTA on top is that it needs a complete change in the philosophy of the promotion and it's fans. And that's hard as fuck to do in a traditional puro promotion. Nowadays it doesn't matter because their fanbase is strictly hardcore and loyal fans that are going to watch no matter what. 

Again. NOAH fucked things up in 2004, when they were hot as fuck and could've done the same things New Japan started doing in 2006 (post Lesnar). For whatever reason they were lazy and stupid and made one bad decision after another.


----------



## asdf0501

Caponex75 said:


> Did also know in 2006 that guys like CM Punk and Daniel Bryan would be nowhere near the main event and wuld be at best midcarders? Did you also know that 2006 is coming close to almost 7 years ago? Things change and in the current era, it matters more about how good you are and how over you can get. Heck, Okada wasn't worth a damn the same time last year and now even the WWE is hunting for him. What KENTA has is the ability to look credible against anyone. Even in his Jr days(Yes, past tence since that is behind him), he was more believable against a guy like Morishima than a guy like Yone was.....that was during a time Morishima was bigger that what he is now. In all honesty, his size(Though he has bulked up for the last two) hasn't been as much of a issue as people have been trying to make it seem. I can't remember a time when the idea of KENTA going over a heavyweight drew a negative reaction. When he wrestled the then GHC Champion, Jun Akiyama, the crowd still rallied for him. I see no problem and quite honestly, I don't think anyone else does ether.


Yeah in 2006 Rey Mysterio was WHC, get out of here with that "mindset changes"

You don't need to talk about Okada, he always was a promise for puroresu since his tags againts NOAH in 2009. But yes guess what, Okada change his gimmick and bulk the fuck up to really look credible in his new setting

So all your argument is an american mindset to puroresu? This is not america, Puroresu functs in a different way. Tell me one Jr who has work in a heavyweight setting beinmg able to draw attention for him and we can talk,.

And this "he is getting reaction in his matches" doesn't change anything, Nagata always gets a reaction and guess what he is a disaster business wise because he was fucked up by New Japan. Getting a reaction in one match doesn't necessary mean shit, because is probably the story of the match that drive the crowd on, specially if you are a junior wrestling against fucking beasts like Akiyama or Morishima

You want to talk a about a mindset change? yes is posible but that change needs to come from a company who can draw people enough to care for a Jr. not from one that is in the shit bussiness wise, and if you think this is really going to success and is not "desperate move 300" you are being clearly naive


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

asdf0501 said:


> Yeah in 2006 Rey Mysterio was WHC, get out of here with that "mindset changes"
> 
> You don't need to talk about Okada, he always was a promise for puroresu since his tags againts NOAH in 2009. But yes guess what, Okada change his gimmick and bulk the fuck up to really look credible in his new setting
> 
> So all your argument is an american mindset to puroresu? This is not america, Puroresu functs in a different way. Tell me one Jr who has work in a heavyweight setting beinmg able to draw attention for him and we can talk,.
> 
> And this "he is getting reaction in his matches" doesn't change anything, Nagata always gets a reaction and guess what he is a disaster business wise because he was fucked up by New Japan. Getting a reaction in one match doesn't necessary mean shit, because is probably the story of the match that drive the crowd on, specially if you are a junior wrestling against fucking beasts like Akiyama or Morishima
> 
> You want to talk a about a mindset change? yes is posible but that change needs to come from a company who can draw people enough to care for a Jr. not from one that is in the shit bussiness wise, and if you think this is really going to success and is not "desperate move 300" you are being clearly naive


The only reason Mysterio sniffed that title was because Eddie died. Don't get it twisted. You always want the larger than life guys at the top. You hope to have guys who can sell like a mother fucker though like your Jericho's, Punks, KENTA's etc.


----------



## Chismo

antoniomare007 said:


> It actually started during Kobashi's reign. When they had 2 years to elevate and build someone as their next heavyweight star and didn't to shit about it. Rikio was a horrible choice, but they didn't have any other option at that point.
> 
> Having horrible booking for 4-5 years didn't help either.


Yeah, you can say it that way too. As fantastic as the match was, Akiyama needed that win against Kobashi at the Dome. But even after they decided Rikio is the new man, there was still a chance. The V1 defense was the key - it needed to be Akiyama, Misawa or the Kobashi rematch. Instead, they went with fucking Akitoshi Saito. fpalm BUM! Career dead! V2 was Tanahashi, and he wasn't super credible for GHC back then. Not to mention it wasn't even close to the main event on the card. fpalm When Misawa came for V3, it was too late. 



Caponex75 said:


> Did also know in 2006 that guys like CM Punk and Daniel Bryan would be nowhere near the main event and wuld be at best midcarders? Did you also know that 2006 is coming close to almost 7 years ago? Things change and in the current era, it matters more about how good you are and how over you can get. Heck, Okada wasn't worth a damn the same time last year and now even the WWE is hunting for him. What KENTA has is the ability to look credible against anyone. Even in his Jr days(Yes, past tence since that is behind him), he was more believable against a guy like Morishima than a guy like Yone was.....that was during a time Morishima was bigger that what he is now. In all honesty, his size(Though he has bulked up for the last two) hasn't been as much of a issue as people have been trying to make it seem. I can't remember a time when the idea of KENTA going over a heavyweight drew a negative reaction. When he wrestled the then GHC Champion, Jun Akiyama, the crowd still rallied for him. I see no problem and quite honestly, I don't think anyone else does ether.
> 
> Oh and Kensuke drew with Sugiura awhile back. Even if he sees a KENTA loss beneath him, getting something out of him is better than nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Show me the context of that. I don't see any wrestlers in the ring. Was this Pre show? Main Event? I mean I can take a picture of a a few people gathered before today's Royal Rumble but that doesn't mean it is the legit record for attendance now does it?


Jushin Liger was the NJPW booker in 2000. He was super popular (duh!), yet he never booked himself as the Heavyweight champion. Why? Because he's smart. 



ywall2breakerj said:


> Glad KENTA won the belt, that will atleast keep their current fanbase.


No, it won't.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, KENTA as champ of Morishima has already knocked my interest off from caring.

Don't hate KENTA like some here do...but I already went on record in saying Morishima was pretty much the only guy keeping me with a shred of interest.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Well KENTA winning the title has renewed my interest in the promotion. I look forward to seeing how they'll book his run with the strap. I probably won't follow it as closely as NJPW but I'll start from watching KENTA's championship match.


----------



## asdf0501

JoeRulz said:


> Yeah, you can say it that way too. As fantastic as the match was, Akiyama needed that win against Kobashi at the Dome. But even after they decided Rikio is the new man, there was still a chance. The V1 defense was the key - it needed to be Akiyama, Misawa or the Kobashi rematch. Instead, they went with fucking Akitoshi Saito. fpalm BUM! Career dead! V2 was Tanahashi, and he wasn't super credible for GHC back then. Not to mention it wasn't even close to the main event on the card. fpalm When Misawa came for V3, it was too late.


You even can say they fuck it up before that. 

Akiyama was their hottest thing at the begining of the company, they let him beat Kobashi in the debut shows and then beat Misawa for the belt even before Kobashi.

For what? Losing the belt against Misawa's pet with a fucking small Package. They fuck it up Akiyama for good after that. The Kobashi loss was just the nail in the coffin. And then they make him lose against a jr AGAIN in his second reign.

At least if they were able to protect Akiyama like they should in that time, maybe they still could have a draw, Just maybe...


----------



## Hera

JoeRulz said:


>


This is from a press conference for a new tokusatsu (think power rangers, kamen rider, ultraman so on) show called Fire Leon. Apparently some of the NJPW guys will be appearing on the show and Okada is going to star in it or something. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## MTheBehemoth

JoeRulz said:


>


Hot.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

> No, it won't.


Yes it will. NOAH's current fanbase treats KENTER like God and will continue to do so. NOAH's current fanbase won't fill out the Budokan, but it also won't get to Zero-1 level bad....... at least not in the near future. That's the realistic viewpoint.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Hera said:


> This is from a press conference for a new tokusatsu (think power rangers, kamen rider, ultraman so on) show called Fire Leon. Apparently some of the NJPW guys will be appearing on the show and Okada is going to star in it or something. :lol :lol :lol


Okada is going Hollywood! :cool2


----------



## Chismo

*NJPW "ROAD TO THE NEW BEGINNING", 03.02.2013 (Samurai! TV)
Tokyo Korakuen Hall
2,015 Fans - Super No Vacancy Full House*

1. Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask & BUSHI besiegen Tama Tonga, Hiromu Takahashi & Takaaki Watanabe (8:44) nach einem Firebird Splash von BUSHI gegen Watanabe.
2. Hirooki Goto, Wataru Inoue, Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA besiegen Rocky Romero, Alex Koslov, Jado & YOSHI-HASHI (13:23) nach dem Shouten Kai von Goto gegen YOSHI-HASHI.
3. Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. besiegen Satoshi Kojima & Captain New Japan (11:23) als Smith Captain nach der Killer Bomb pinnte.
4. Yuji Nagata, Togi Makabe & Manabu Nakanishi besiegen Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka & Yujiro Takahashi (12:45) als Iizuka disqualifiziert wurde.
5. Minoru Suzuki, Kengo Mashimo & Hiro Tonai besiegen Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada & Gedo (16:55) nach einem Gotch-Style Piledriver von Suzuki gegen Gedo.
6. Special Tag Match: Karl Anderson & Prince Devitt besiegen Hiroshi Tanahashi & Ryusuke Taguchi (15:43) *nach dem Bloody Sunday von Devitt gegen Tanahashi*.
7. *NEVER Openweight Title*: Masato Tanaka (c) besiegt Tomohiro Ishii (23:27) mit dem Sliding D (2nd defense).

Credit: purolove

The main event is getting rave reviews. :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

AWESOME

:mark:


----------



## seabs

*I don't get Devitt pinning Tanahashi.*


----------



## Chismo

They're going with Tanahashi/Devitt for the big one in March, I reckon.


----------



## seabs

*Possible I guess. Best place to give Devitt a title shot in Korakuen just before NJ Cup. Still waiting for MVP to get his title match after he pinned Tanahashi in a tag though.*


----------



## Chismo

Oh dear God, no! Is he even with the company still?


----------



## Obfuscation

I didn't even acknowledge the other results once I saw the main event. lulz.

Yeah, MVP in a championship match? No thanks. It wouldn't go 10 minutes and that's where MVP has his limit.


----------



## seabs

*He isn't on every tour but he's on the majority of them. 

I meant waiting as in they never game a title shot despite pinning Tanahashi during his previous title rather than waiting because I want to see the match. *


----------



## DOPA

wow that looks potentially a great show NJPW have put on just before their next ippv.


----------



## Obfuscation

Maybe they wanted to throw MVP a bone b/c how how irrelevant he got the moment he dropped the Intercontinental Championship. idk.


----------



## DOPA

want this show to drop, want this show to drop :mark:


----------



## seabs

*It was before that title was even created :lol

Back when he first came in with Kojima's heel group.*


----------



## Ham and Egger

Devitt gets the rub over the champ? Could mean nothing though.


----------



## antoniomare007

Maybe they are going the Liger vs Hashimoto route?

Here's hoping Ishii breaks his 1 MOTYC a year trend and gets more opportunities to shine. I say that shit every year though


----------



## Obfuscation

Champ vs Champ could be the route here if we're playing logic into the mix. I'm not exactly bothered by the upset, only I hope it follows through with something. Or else these random tag team losses for Tanahashi is only proof that he phones it in on the lesser shows. :hmm:


----------



## Defrost

eh, not the first time Devitt has pinned Tanahashi

Here are pictures from the annual wrestlers stand around in aprons deal


----------



## Groovemachine

^WTF?! Someone please explain, I've never come across this before!


----------



## Ham and Egger

KENTA and Tanahashi.... so much awesomeness in one photo! :mark:


----------



## antoniomare007

The fuck? Laughter 7 is back in New Japan


> Full card for the PPV is out.
> Nagata/Nakanishi/Tonga/Liger/TM vs Yano/Iizuka/Ishii/YOSHI-HASHI/Jado
> KUSHIDA/Shelley vs Romero/Richards
> Devitt/Taguchi
> Archer/Smith vs TenKoji
> Makabe/Takahashi
> Goto/Inoue vs Saku/Shibata
> Nakamura/Mashimo
> Okada/Suzuki
> Tanahashi/Anderson


From Strong Style Symphony


----------



## Obfuscation

Who, what, when, where, and why? More importantly, how?

I need answers.

Fuck, I forgot KSE vs TenKoji is happening AGAIN. They have good matches yeah...but give us something new please.


----------



## Bubz

Fuck, okada/Suzuki is happening? Yes!


----------



## bigbuxxx

Bubz said:


> Fuck, okada/Suzuki is happening? Yes!


:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Chismo

Magnificent. Absolutely magnificent. Okada/MiSu is :mark:

But somehow, I'm looking forward to Nakamura/Mashimo more, because I love Kengo to death.

Laughter7 comign back is awesome, apparently Goto has called out Shibata, let's hope they meet ASAP.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Don't think I ever saw Kengo so hopefull he's good.

I have feeling that Anderson is taking the belt. Let's see.


----------



## Rah

If Anderson takes the belt he'll most probably drop it to Okada later this year.


----------



## Chismo

Kengo is awesome.

And Anderson has no chance, he's a filler contender. There's a reason why is New Japan booking the CHAOS/Suzuki-gun feud right now, they want to see Okada's and Nakamura's super babyface Ace potential. Tanahashi needs to hold it until Dominion, and drop it to Shinskay.


----------



## DOPA

Okada/Suzuki :mark: :mark: :mark:. Wow, so looking forward to that match.


----------



## seabs

*Goto/Inoue sounds like the worst team ever. Does Inoue really need to keep getting destroyed by them? Nakamura/Kengo and Okada/Suzuki on top of Anderson/Tanahashi is awesome. Jr. matches could both deliver too. Middle of the card doesn't really interest me though.*


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Pretty good card. And everything looks kinda...fresh. Kudos to NJPW for that.


----------



## manga4life

A possible match between Prince Devitt and Tanahashi for Tanahashi's IWGP Heavyweight Championship? Sign me up! I enjoy both of these guys, Tanahashi is one of the best heavyweight's in the world (if not the best) and Devitt is without a doubt the best light heavyweight/cruiserweight/jr.heavyweight in the world and I would love to see these two get it on for the big one!


----------



## MF83

I say whoever wins the cup (Makabe) will win the belt at Sumo Hall and drop to someone who hasn't been champ yet (Goto, Naito).


----------



## seabs

*I could do without Makabe winning the title. It'd work for a short run but .........meh. When is Naito due back? I can see him beating Tanahashi if Anderson doesn't. Not totally ruling out Anderson winning. Sneaky feeling they could do it. Probably not but there's enough doubt there to get me excited for the match. Nakamura on top would be great but I think they'll give him a long run with the IC Title to really establish that belt. *


----------



## Martyn

Naito should win G1 Climax this year and maybe use his title shot at the 4/1/14 Dome show just like Okada did. Jr heavyweight and tag team division are in the complete shitness right now (and for quite few years, though). I'm really bored of matches like KES/TenKoji and Devitt title defenses. Devitt/Taguchi is fresh and has a potential, though. NJPW has the best roster in the pro wrestling today, but it seems like the bookers care only about heavyweight scene.


----------



## antoniomare007

I think Naito was scheduled back for July-August but I could be wrong.


----------



## Obfuscation

NJPW putting Naito in the G1 Climax to win it - earn the shot - and eventual championship is the pipe dream for me right now. Or any incarnation of the sort. If he returns earlier, get him in a situation to build him right back up again.


----------



## Nervosa

I can't even bother dream booking right now. the only idea I can stand is that Yoshi-Hashi finally does something useful and invents a time machine to go back to Tokyo Dome and fix the main event result.


----------



## Obfuscation

Seems like you're going to have to live with it.

Naito is injured. Life isn't fair.


----------



## Bubz

Not the biggest naito fan, but he's grown on me so much since the okada match last year. Definitely wouldn't be against a naito build and reign.


----------



## Obfuscation

Naito :mark:

Kid has got "it", imo.


----------



## Genking48

*DRAGON GATE - TRUTH GATE - 07 Feb 2013*
_credit: iheartdg_
*1.* Jimmy Kanda{W}, Jimmy Kagetora (9:46 Gekokujoh Elbow) CIMA, Gamma{L}
*2.* Open the Owarai Gate Title Match: Kikutaro (0:47 Gave Up due to Nerves) Naoki Tanizaki
_2b._ Open the Owarai Gate Title Match: Naoki Tanizaki (0:04 Sleeper Hold) Kikutaro
_2c._ Open the Owarai Gate Title Match: Naoki Tanizaki (2:11 Sleeper Hold) Kikutaro
*2nd Defense for Kikutaro via fan judgement
*3.* Ultimate Bathroom Break 3 Way Match: Mondai Ryu (5:45 Small Package Hold after Salt Attack) Kotoka{L}; Hollywood Stalker Ichikawa
*4.* Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, Ricochet{W} (19:35 Die Fly) Masaaki Mochizuki, Don Fujii, Dragon Kid{L}
*5.* K-ness{W}, Kenichiro Arai (20:00 Hikari no Wa) YAMATO{L}, Shingo Takagi
*6.* Cyber Kong Road to Unit Affiliation ~Jimmys~: Akira Tozawa, BxB Hulk{W}, Mr. Pii Pii Tomakomai Penguin, Kzy (22:39 First Flash) Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Jimmy Susumu, Cyber Kong{L}

The Jimmys, with a conservatively dressed Kong in tow, opened the show with a quick conversation about their upcoming main event & title matches. They also discussed Tanizaki winning back in ***** to get his name back. Susumu held a microphone the whole time but didn't say a single word.

MB attacked after the opener, and had a quick verbal battle with the Jimmys in advance of their match later.

Yoshino announced that Rich Swann would be returning to Japan for the first time since World 2012. For whatever reason, Mr. Don Fujii took exception to this. Then Kagetora came out for no reason to remind Fujii that he was the real top drinker of Dragon Gate. He began to sing a song about drinking, which gave Yagi some inspiration for a match. Swann, Fujii, & Kagetora will face off in a 3 way match next month in Korakuen. There will be 3 falls. One for wrestling, one for drinking, one for singing.

K-ness challenged Takagi to a singles match. Takagi eventually decided to accept, since he was taught to be kind to the elderly. He told K-ness that if he really wanted to go through with it, it would be the last match he ever wrestled and he would need a miracle to survive. K-ness told him that he doesn't wait for miracles, he makes them. It was set for the March Korakuen. 

Araken further provoked -akatsuki-, saying that they failed as a unit. Despite all their plans for raising up Tommy & Shenlong it was still just Takagi & YAMATO. Even Kotoka has shown more growth recently. This prompted a bit of a skirmish with Shenlong. Arai laughed this off, but admitted the masked man at least showed some spirit. He still wondered what Tommy was good for. YAMATO slapped Tominaga for no particular reason, then berated Windows & Kotoka. He told them to go back to minding the merchandise table. Kotoka stood up to him, leading to a proposal for a 6 man tag. It was also set for next month. It will be Arai, Kotoka, & X vs. YAMATO, Shenlong, & Tominaga.

The identity of X was revealed later. Windows came out after the main and told Cyber that he had one unit left to audition for. Since K-ness & himself don't do the house show circuit, Kong could be the Windows centerpiece for those events. He invited him to join up for the match next month. Cyber agreed with a firm handshake. Hulk stopped him on the way out, telling him he was still just a useless pig who would suck no matter where he ends up.

Penguin took the microphone next. He told Tanizaki to make sure and say a proper farewell to Korakuen because this would be his last time here. He was going to be out of DG after MEMORIAL GATE on Monday. Tanizaki told him that he wasn't taking the stipulation seriously. DG was his home, and he understood the gravity of being exiled from it.

Horiguchi lead the fans in a sing-a-long and full crowd Jimmys Train to close things out on a celebratory note.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

I wouldn't mind seeing Naito win the G1 and having him face Okada again. The match the two of them had was magic. 

That said, I want Goto to hold the title at some point this year.


----------



## Nervosa

There are seriously 10 people who deserve to hold the belt this year more than Goto.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ok, someone explain this "Jimmy" situation in Dragon Gate to me.


----------



## Chismo

HayleySabin said:


> Ok, someone explain this "Jimmy" situation in Dragon Gate to me.


Last year, there was a shitload of people who lost their "Lucha de Apuesta" matches, with their name being on the line - you lose your name, then you must be called Jimmy (Japanese for dull, bland), hence the stable called The Jimmyz.

Naoki Tanizaki lost the name match, and had to be called *Mr. Kyu Kyu Toyonaka Dolphin*. He regaind his name rights this year by defeating Fake Naoki Tanizaki (the guy who usurped his gimmick), and renamed him into *Mr. Pii Pii Tomakomai Penguin*.

So, yeah... Right.

Also, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito is BOSS.


----------



## seabs

*It was only Susumu and Kagetora who had their names changed after losing a tag match btw. Genki, Saito and Kanda willingly changed their names to embrace the Jimmy-ness. The Tanizaki/Tomahawk story is extremely strange though. *


----------



## Chismo

Oh, I thought Genki, Ryo and Kanda lost the trios match, my bad then.


----------



## Obfuscation

When did Dragon Gate start giving DDT a run for its money in the silly department?

Well, got that question answered on the Jimmy front.


----------



## seabs

*If memory serves Susumu and Kagetora actually won the rights to change their names back when they won the belts back of Tozawa/Hulk but chose not to, formed the stable and embraced the Jimmy-ness.

Dragon Gate's always been wacky tbf. The name changes is a new level though. They still haven't had matches with invisible men and blow up dolls so they're still way behind DDT on that level.*


----------



## Chismo

I like to think of Dragon Gate as of anime wrestling fed. So cool.


----------



## Obfuscation

Guess the underlying tones of the wackiness in Dragon Gate went unnoticed by me every time I watched. It was all about the fast paced action as it is. Anime wrestling isn't much of a stretch, honestly.


----------



## Zatiel

HayleySabin said:


> Guess the underlying tones of the wackiness in Dragon Gate went unnoticed by me every time I watched. It was all about the fast paced action as it is. Anime wrestling isn't much of a stretch, honestly.


They definitely have high antics. I'm sure you haven't missed Hollywood Stalker Ichikawa, Don Fuji bullying certain partners, Gamma's spit gimmick, a certain foreigner beatboxing his own theme music, and the one title that's awarded by audience applause.


----------



## Genking48

I think the story between current "Mr. Pii Pii Tomakomai Penguin" and Naoki Tanizaki is that Naoki Tanizaki went away with an injury, Blood Warriors introduced Naoki Tani*s*aki and despite him bearing uncanny resemblance to Tomahawk T.T they insisted that he was the genuine Tanizaki.

The Real Tanizaki then returned and they began feuding, Tanisaki defeated the real one and got to choose the name of the loser and thought that his crying reminded him of a dolhpin, so he was going to be called "Mr. Quu Quu Toyonaka Dolphin" later on they had a rematch which the real Tanizaki won, he thought that the imposters crying reminded him of a penguin so he was going to be called "Mr. Pii Pii Tomakomai Penguin" they are now going to face off in the final match, winner gets the name Tanizaki, loser leaves Dragon Gate.

I enjoy Dragon Gate, and most times I'd pick a DG show over a NJPW show, just because I love the flippy fast style they employ, they have a funny side to them though, and has a thing with employing "pretty boy" wrestlers which a Japanese wrestling magazine did a search upon and found out that of all the bigger companies in Japan DG is the one with the largest female fan base, probably due to their pretty boy roster.


----------



## Obfuscation

Zatiel said:


> They definitely have high antics. I'm sure you haven't missed Hollywood Stalker Ichikawa, Don Fuji bullying certain partners, Gamma's spit gimmick, a certain foreigner beatboxing his own theme music, and the one title that's awarded by audience applause.


You'd think such aspects would soak into my brain over the years. Some reason all that comes to mind with Dragon Gate is the pulse pounding pace from all of the talent workers over there.

How someone like Stalker could fly out of my brain. Well, I don't have the answer for you.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Bubz said:


> Not the biggest naito fan, but he's grown on me so much since the okada match last year. Definitely wouldn't be against a naito build and reign.


I watched that match about a week ago, it really was a great match. Can anyone tell me what the meaning is behind Naito enlarging his eye with his fingers? 



JimmySabin said:


> Naito :mark:
> 
> Kid has got "it", imo.


Polvo de Estrella!



Nervosa said:


> There are seriously 10 people who deserve to hold the belt this year more than Goto.


Is MiSu on that list?


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Loving this Suzukigun and CHAOS feud!!! So much potential


----------



## BKKsoulcity

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> I watched that match about a week ago, it really was a great match. Can anyone tell me what the meaning is behind Naito enlarging his eye with his fingers?


I don't know the FULL details but a wrestler in CMLL told him to open his eyes or something along those lines which was obviously a racist remark so Naito responded with that taunt!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

BKKsoulcity said:


> I don't know the FULL details but a wrestler in CMLL told him to open his eyes or something along those lines which was obviously a racist remark so Naito responded with that taunt!


I can believe that, something along those lines came to mind when I first saw him do that. I thought it had something to do with him jokingly 'rejecting' his ethnicity. That theory further fueled when I noticed he had 'Stardust' written in Spanish on his trunks. I have quite the imagination


----------



## seabs

*I've seen that topic discussed between puro fans before and the closest answer I've ever seen is along those lines. It's basically to do with asians having small eyes.*


----------



## bme

Susuki/Tanahashi (KOPW) ***1/2 
Ishii/Tanaka (Never title tournament finals) ***
Goto/Ishii (Intercontinental title match) **
Suzuki/Nakamura (G1 Climax 2011) ***1/2 
Naito,Tanahashi/Nakamura,Okada (1/29/12) ***1/2

Really enjoying these clashes between heels.


----------



## DOPA

Tanaka vs Ishii was awesome. Great great match. Loved it. The tag match featuring Tanahashi, Anderson and Devitt was also very good and enjoyable. The Suzukigun/CHAOS 6 man was well worth watching because of what it added to the feud and the build of this stable rivalry. I really enjoyed what happened in that match and I'm super pumped for Okada/Suzuki at The New Beginning which could be a show stealer.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

I have a soft spot for people using the mic during matches. So watching Gedo talk shit about Taichi was hilariously awesome.

Can't wait for the PPV tonight.


----------



## bigbuxxx

Crusade said:


> . I really enjoyed what happened in that match and I'm super pumped for Okada/Suzuki at The New Beginning which could be a show stealer.


I would be utterly shocked if this is not the match of the show. Perhaps I'm biased since I've been a MiSu mark from the very first match I saw with him but it should be fantastic.

I've never seen Mashimo wrestle so if anybody could mention a match that's decent with him I'd be very appreciative.


----------



## Obfuscation

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Polvo de Estrella!


The wrestler from AAA?!


----------



## Rah

HayleySabin said:


> The wrestler from AAA?!











Forever relevant.


----------



## antoniomare007

New Beginnings results



> *NJPW “THE NEW BEGINNING”, 2/10/13 (WPW/PPV/iPPV)
> Hiroshima Sun Plaza
> 4,780 Fans – Super No Vacancy Full House*
> 
> 1. Yuji Nagata, Manabu Nakanishi, Tama Tonga, Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask beat Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka, Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI-HASHI & Jado (8:20) when Nagata used a backdrop hold on Jado.
> 2. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title: KUSHIDA & Alex Shelley (c) beat Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov (11:26) when KUSHIDA used the Midnight Express on Koslov (1st defense).
> 3. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title: Prince Devitt (c) beat Ryusuke Taguchi (14:01) with the Bloody Sunday (2nd defense).
> 4. IWGP Tag Team Title: Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. (c) beat Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima (14:16) when Archer used the Killer bomb on Kojima (3rd defense).
> 5. Special Singles Match: Togi Makabe beat Yujiro Takahashi (8:00) with a King Kong kneedrop.
> 6. Special Tag Match: Kazushi Sakuraba & Katsuyori Shibata beat Hirooki Goto & Wataru Inoue (11:07) when Sakuraba used a Kido clutch on Inoue.
> 7. Special Singles Match: Shinsuke Nakamura beat Kengo Mashimo Kaientai Dojo (11:21) with the Boma Ye.
> 8. Special Singles Match: Minoru Suzuki beat Kazuchika Okada (15:59) with a Gotch-style piledriver.
> 9. IWGP Heavyweight Title: Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) beat Karl Anderson (25:10) with the High Fly Flow (7th defense).


Stuart's report 



Spoiler: from strong style spirit



* “THE NEW BEGINNING” turned out to be anything but as a packed house of 4,780 fans in Hiroshima watched four successful title defenses today. I haven’t been able to watch the iPPV yet but was told the main event was sensational which is no surprise given the talent levels of the two men involved.

* Hiroshi Tanahashi made a successful V7 defensive of his IWGP Heavyweight Title over Karl Anderson in what was described as the best match of the show as mentioned. This was Anderson’s first shot at the title, quite belated given how impressive he has been in recent years, and he put up a good 25 minute challenge before succumbing to the High Fly Flow. Tanahashi is well on course to matching if not beating his V11 defense record set next year and other than Okada’s 3 month reign with two successful title defenses included, Tanahashi has now held the title for the better part of two years with 18 successful defenses since 1/4/11. No new challenger appeared after the match although Devitt’s recent surprise pinfall has brought up the idea he could challenge Tanahashi at the 3/3 anniversary show. If not, the New Japan Cup is next month and as always will produce a new contender.

* Kazuchika Okada suffered his second high profile defeat already this year as he fell to Suzuki Gun leader Minoru Suzuki in the semi final. Suzuki himself had lost at the Tokyo Dome like Okada, falling to Nagata, so it was an important match for both men. Suzuki showed how competitive he still is with the top dogs though, pinning Okada after his Gotch-style piledriver. This was the only thing resembling an upset on the show and may lead to the continuation of CHAOS vs. Suzuki Gun.

* In the other CHAOS vs. Suzuki Gun match, Shinsuke Nakamura unsurprisingly defeated K-DOJO’s Kengo Mashimo with his Boma Ye. After the match though, IWGP Tag Team Title co-holder Lance Archer – also a member of Suzuki Gun – appeared and challenged Shinsuke to an IWGP Intercontinental Title match.

* Laughter7 returned to New Japan after their complete defeat at the Tokyo Dome where Shibata was crushed by Makabe and Sakuraba narrowly lost to Nakamura in one of the best matches of recent times. Today they were back in tag mode as they face two men with strong links to Shibata, Hirooki Goto & Wataru Inoue. Inoue once again proved to be a fairly easy target for the hard-hitting tag team and Sakuraba went old school when he busted out a Kido clutch to finish off Wataru. What next for Laughter7?

* One of very few new rivalries of late has been Togi Makabe vs. Yujiro Takahashi, two of New Japan’s tough guys and recent scuffles led to a singles match today. Makabe continued his fine form so far this year by pinning Yujiro after his King Kong kneedrop and must be quite high in contention for a shot at Tanahashi.

* The Killer Elite Squad once again proved too much for TenKoji as they made a successful V3 defense of their IWGP Tag Team Title. Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. have so far proven much too strong for the most famous team of New Japan’s modern era, taking the belts off them, beating them in their V1 defense, and now beating them again in their V3 defense. Tenzan & Kojima did interupt that string of victories by beating the KES on the opening day of the 2012 World Tag League but compared to the three title matches that wasn’t important. The Killer bomb which has tormented TenKoji so was again their downfall today as Archer pinned Kojima after it.

* After half a year of the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title being traded between Devitt, Low Ki, and Ibushi, Devitt is hoping to keep hold of the title for a while in his third reign of champion. Today he made a successful V2 defense of the belt he has become so familiar with since 2010 against against his close friend and Apollo 55 tag partner, winning with the Bloody Sunday. For Taguchi it was more of the same – seen as New Japan’s great young junior hope some years ago, he won the title in 2007 for what was his only reign so far and beat big dogs like Minoru (Tanaka), Tiger Mask, and Kanemoto. But since then he has struggled to make the same impact outside of tag matches and again fell short today.

* The TIME SPLITTERS (KUSHIDA & Alex Shelley) made a successful V1 defense of their IWGP Jr. Tag Team Title against the team they took the belts off last November, Forever Hooligans (Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov). KUSHIDA pinned Koslov after his Midnight Express in what was the first of four successful title defenses on the show.



Another weird booked show.


----------



## Ham and Egger

New Japan Pro Wrestling "The New Begining" 2/10/2013
[Sun] 15:00 @ Hiroshima Sun Plaza Hall
4,780 spectators​

(1)Yuji Nagata, Manabu Nakanishi, Tama Tonga Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV vs. Toru Yano, Takashi Izuka, Jado, Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI-YASHI
*Winner*: Nagata (8:20) with Back Drop Hold on Jado

(2)*IWGP Junior Heavyweight tag title match* [34th Champions] "TimeSplitters" KUSHIDA & Alex Shelly vs [challengers] "Forever Hooligans" Alex Kozlov & Rocky Romero
*Winners*: KUSHIDA (11:26] with the Midnight Express on Kozlov

(3)*IWGP Junior Heavyweight title match* [66th Champion] Prince Devitt vs. [Challenger] Ryusuke Taguchi
*Winner*: Prince Devitt (14:01) with the Bloody Sunday 

(4)*IWGP Tag tile match* [61st Champions] "Killer Elite Squad" Lance Archer & Harry Smith vs [Challengers] "Ten-Koji" Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima 
*Winners*: Archer (14:15) with the Killer Bomb on Kojima

(5)*Special Singles Match* Togi Makabe vs Yujiro Takahashi
*winner*: Makabe (8:00)with the King Kong Knee Drop

(6)*Special Tag Match* Hiiroki Goto & Wataru Inoue vs. "Laughter7" Katsuyori Shibata & Kazushi Sakuraba
*Winners*: Sakuraba (11:07) with the Kido Clutch on Inoue

(7)*Special Singles Match* Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kengo Mashimo [K-Dojo]
*Winner*: Nakamura (11:21) with the Boma Ye
_Lance Archer came out afterward and challenged for the title_

(8)*Special Singles Match* Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki
*Winner*: Suzuki (15:59) with the Gotch Style Piledriver

(9)*IWGP Heavyweight title match* [58th Champion] Hiroshi Tanahashi vs "Machine Gun" Karl Anderson
*Winner*: Tanahashi (25:10) with the High Fly Flow

Edit: You beat me to it.... 

I'm surprised Okada loses AGAIN! I guess it's burying season for him not renewing his contract on time. 
If Lance Archer is going to challenge for the Intercontinental belt is he gonna do double duty and defend his tag title as well?


----------



## antoniomare007

I guess his loss had to do with the CHAOS/Suzuki Gun feud. They couldn't 2-0 in singles matches that quickly.

People need to spot panicking about Okada though. It's like every job he does he's getting buried







. He resigned, and for whatever reason he ain't gonna be in the title picture for a couple of months, he's gonna job from time to time. Specially if he's in a lot singles matches. He will get his win back eventually.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah he lost to TANAHASHI AND SUZUKI. When he loses to Goto, that's when you panic.

:mark: :mark: :mark: @ a possible Nakamura vs Archer match.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

HayleySabin said:


> Yeah he lost to TANAHASHI AND SUZUKI. When he loses to Goto, that's when you panic.
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: @ a possible Nakamura vs Archer match.


Even then, that isn't a panic situation, since he lost to Goto in G1.


----------



## Obfuscation

Being facetious on the manner, but you're correct. 

Of course the climate from G1 certainly was different than it is now. Okada is fine. Losing two PPVs in a row isn't going to mean much of anything.


----------



## manga4life

Congratulations to Tanahashi on his big title defense today! I like Karl Anderson, but not enough to see him win the IWGP Heavyweight Championship, but I can't wait to see this match for myself as I'm hearing great things about it. Also, Devitt picking up the win makes me happy as well, he's a tremendous champion and the absolute best lightweight/Jr. Heavyweight in the world and deserves his success. Okada loosing is a bit shocking to me as I felt he was going to beat Minoru and get back on track to challenge for the Heavyweight Title around summer time, this may side track him a bit but he'll sure be back.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

I knew Okada would lose to MiSu. They already rushed him back quickly into the World Title match last year so I don't think they intend on doing it again especially with Tanahashi as champion still. Too repetitive.

No challenger decided to confront Tanahashi? Edit: Nvm forgot about the New Japan Cup

Really seems like Makabe is making a run here and is an early favorite to win New Japan Cup.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Anyone watched DDT 3-1-13 and Zero1 1-1-13?


----------



## Rah

Manu_Styles said:


> Anyone watched DDT 3-1-13 and Zero1 1-1-13?


Nothing interested me in the DDT 03/01/2013 event, honestly, though a 27man tag match ending in 5 minutes is pretty lolworthy. It was kind of just a way to get the entire roster out for one event. Nothing was post 5 minutes long and was your typical DDT fuckery.

Omega winning Kodaka's title on the 27/01 show was pretty nifty. First half or so of the match was pretty good, too. Worth a watch just for the double stomp off the entrance scaffolding.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Thanks man! I was looking foward to Omega vs Kodaka


----------



## Defrost

Prince Devitt has challenged Tanahashi to make their match on 3/3 for the IWGP Heavyweight Title. Jushin Liger and Tiger Mask challenged the Time Splitters and Kushida accepted.


----------



## Obfuscation

There it is. I don't know about anyone else, but I'm totally down for Tanahashi vs Devitt.

Tag championship match...idk. Psyched at another interaction between Shelley & LIGER. Yet, Tiger Mask IV is in the match. uggggghhh.


----------



## DOPA

Omega vs Kokada was a good match but definitely not a MOTYC. Around a *** 1/4. Disappointing considering I know that Omega is capable a lot better matches.


----------



## Obfuscation

Wonder if I should take the time to check it out. Still got those 3 NOAH matches on tap & that pimped out AJPW tag match with Kaz Hayashi to give a look.

Wait, Ishimori's match was worth seeing right? I've always been a fan of the guy so I'll probably make time for it as it is.


----------



## manga4life

HayleySabin said:


> There it is. I don't know about anyone else, but I'm totally down for Tanahashi vs Devitt.
> 
> Tag championship match...idk. Psyched at another interaction between Shelley & LIGER. Yet, Tiger Mask IV is in the match. uggggghhh.


I'm totally down for Tanahashi vs Devitt for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship, I just don't want Devitt to win. I love Devitt, I think he's one of the best (if not the best) Jr. Heavyweights in the world right now, and Tanahashi is simply the best Heavyweight of the past several years and to have them square off for such a prestigious prize.....it should be breath taking. 

Tanahashi for the win. :cool2


----------



## Rah

Crusade said:


> Omega vs Kokada was a good match but definitely not a MOTYC. Around a *** 1/4. Disappointing considering I know that Omega is capable a lot better matches.


But Omega was fine in that match.

He worked over Kodaka's lower back and chest beautifully. It's when they go to the outside that it almost went to piss. Omega's being the dickbag here, and when Kodaka gets in some offence, Kenny takes exception to it and throws him violently around in the crowd. As soon as they went for that they forgot the back work (which made Kodaka's hulking up retarded), and somewhat started on Kodaka's knees following the double stomp (or was it a knee drop?) only to stop almost immediately. Kodaka's more at fault in this one, imo.

Rating's about the same as yours, though.


----------



## Obfuscation

manga4life said:


> I'm totally down for Tanahashi vs Devitt for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship, I just don't want Devitt to win. I love Devitt, I think he's one of the best (if not the best) Jr. Heavyweights in the world right now, and Tanahashi is simply the best Heavyweight of the past several years and to have them square off for such a prestigious prize.....it should be breath taking.
> 
> Tanahashi for the win. :cool2


I don't think the upset will happen even with Tanahashi's reign being at the point of ending anytime now. I could see a championship switch following the New Japan Cup, but not prior to it.

Sure be a hell of a match. (Y)


----------



## DOPA

Rah said:


> But Omega was fine in that match.
> 
> He worked over Kodaka's lower back and chest beautifully. It's when they go to the outside that it almost went to piss. Omega's being the dickbag here, and when Kodaka gets in some offence, Kenny takes exception to it and throws him violently around in the crowd. As soon as they went for that they forgot the back work (which made Kodaka's hulking up retarded), and somewhat started on Kodaka's knees following the double stomp (or was it a knee drop?) only to stop almost immediately. Kodaka's more at fault in this one, imo.
> 
> Rating's about the same as yours, though.


No no no you're not understanding me. That wasn't me saying Omega is at fault at all. I'm saying that he's been in better matches with talent. That is all.


----------



## vanboxmeer

91000 buys for New Beginnings.


----------



## Genking48

*DRAGON GATE - MEMORIAL GATE 2013 - 10 Feb 2013
2/11/2013 Wakayama, Iwade City Sougou Gymnasium Large Hall ~MEMORIAL GATE 2013 in Wakayama~ - 1100 Attendance*
_credit: iheartdg_
*1.* Dragon Kid, Gamma, HUB{W} (11:25 Armageddon) Super Shisa, Super Shenlong III, Chihiro Tominaga{L}
*2.* Cyber Kong (4:49 Diving Elbow Drop) Hollywood Stalker Ichikawa
*3.* Mondai Ryu (2:52 Inside Cradle after Salt Attack) Jimmy Kagetora
*4.* YAMATO, Shingo Takagi{W} (11:00 MADE IN JAPAN) Masato Yoshino, Shachihoko BOY{L}
*5.* Open the Twin Gate Title Match: Masaaki Mochizuki, Don Fujii{W} (20:39 Gedo Clutch) Naruki Doi{L}, Ricochet
*6th Defense
*6.* Jimmys vs. MAD BLANKEY Losing Captain Exile 5 vs. 5 Captain Fall Elimination Match: Naoki Tanizaki(c), Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Jimmy Susumu, Jimmy Kagetora (4-3) Mr. Pii Pii Tomakomai Penguin(c), Akira Tozawa, BxB Hulk, Kzy, Mondai Ryu
-Kagetora (Ikkitousen) Mondai Ryu
-Tozawa (Over the Top Rope) Kagetora
-Tanizaki (Implant) Kzy
-Tomakomai (Outsiders Edge) Horiguchi
-Tomakomai (Implant) Saito
-Tanizaki (Over the Top Rope) Tozawa
-Tanizaki (24:35 Implant) Tomakomai
*Tomakomai is exiled from DRAGON GATE
*7.* Open the Dream Gate Title Match: CIMA (20:13 Meteora) Jimmy Kanda
*11th Defense

After the Mondai chicanery in match 3, both competitors were added to the semi-final.

Tanizaki praised Penguin for his fighting ability, and asked him how he felt about losing. Penguin admitted defeat, and tearfully said that while he had plenty of things left to accomplish in wrestling, he would abide by the rules of the match. Tanizaki agreed that the rules were the rules, however Penguin was important to the future of DG. Further, he actually had grown fond of the Toyonaka Dolphin ring name. He thought that a Dolphin & Penguin team had some potential. Penguin was humbled by the offer, but received a bicycle kick from Tozawa for his trouble. First he lost, then he cried like a baby, now he was considering teaming with the enemy? MB were done with him. Tanizaki made the save. MB were run off. Dolphin & Penguin shared a firm handshake! Tanizaki once again thanked the fans for their assistance today, but reminded them there was still one Jimmy left to fight tonight. He hoped they would give Kanda their full support in the main.

CIMA talked at length about his recent battles. He said he absolutely respected Kanda and praised him for his toughness today. CIMA wore his WORLD-C pink costume for the match. While blue is his favourite colour, it is also the colour that Kanda wears. He didn't want a Blue vs. Blue fight. He hoped that the next time they meet, Kanda was the one who wore the pink costume. He called out anyone to challenge him. This brought out Yoshino. Yoshino barely finished his challenge when Doi came out. CIMA reminded them that they both had title matches late last year so it was a bit early for them to come at him again. Still, he didn't duck any challenges. However, they will have to fight each other to see who gets the shot at CHAMPION GATE in Osaka. Whoever it is, Doi or Yoshino, he will beat them again. Because he is CIMA.


----------



## antoniomare007

vanboxmeer said:


> 91000 buys for New Beginnings.


That's an outstanding number. Do we know how many buys Wrestle Kingdom got?


----------



## Rah

Well, that's an estimated figure for total buys (including replays). After the show the number for live buys was around 89,000. Which is a phenomenal number for PPV let alone it being an _internet PPV_. That's a massive percentage compared to WWE noting the population sizes and almost twice the draw of October and November.

WK7 was around the 100,000 range, as well.


> The top three matches of the night got network TV attention, airing on TV Asahi and pulled in a very respectable 3.4 rating, granted the time slot of 1:10am-2:10am.


Future's looking bright. (Y)


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Could someone be kind enough to point me in the right direction to where I can watch New Beginnings? I would appreciate it greatly. Cheers.


----------



## manga4life

HayleySabin said:


> I don't think the upset will happen even with Tanahashi's reign being at the point of ending anytime now. I could see a championship switch following the New Japan Cup, but not prior to it.
> 
> Sure be a hell of a match. (Y)


Still, with the New Japan Cup coming up and then a brief wait for the impending match between the winner and Tanahashi we could very well be looking at another 10+ month reign as IWGP Heavyweight Champion for Tanahashi. That's damn impressive!


----------



## Obfuscation

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Could someone be kind enough to point me in the right direction to where I can watch New Beginnings? I would appreciate it greatly. Cheers.


It should be upload on Youtube pretty soon. I'd say keep looking on there. Maybe someone who watched the iPPV knows more than I do on if there is a way to watch it right now.



manga4life said:


> Still, with the New Japan Cup coming up and then a brief wait for the impending match between the winner and Tanahashi we could very well be looking at another 10+ month reign as IWGP Heavyweight Champion for Tanahashi. That's damn impressive!


It wouldn't surprise me. He's the Ace. Considering he trumped Okada at Wrestle Kingdom, this championship reign has proven it's status as one that's going to stretch across a calendar.


----------



## Rah

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Could someone be kind enough to point me in the right direction to where I can watch New Beginnings? I would appreciate it greatly. Cheers.


It's available on Ustream for $25 until the 17th.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Pro Wrestling NOAH 1/27/13*


*GHC World Championship*
Takeshi Morishima(c) vs KENTA ~ **​

Well, this was a letdown. Shouldn't be surprised. It's NOAH & new age KENTA so what did I really expect to get here? Morishima goggles made me think I'd get something good. I mean, there isn't much to talk about here. It's like a bad version of the Tanaka/Ishii match I just watched. Morishima & KENTA were strightforward with their offense, only they coupled it in with random rest holds peppered throughout. Those served zero purpose so that was lame. KENTA threw a LOT of kicks. More than usual. He might as well chop his arms off seeing how he doesn't use them till he goes for the Go To Sleep. Punk stealing his move set was a good thing. He uses it and mixed it with OTHER MOVES. KENTA has really become a one trick pony and it's rather disheartening. I wished I could plug in more about Morishima right now, but sadly he really didn't add much to this match himself. Felt like it was a lot of KENTA on the offensive now that I realize it. Ending was rather poor too. After surviving 2 Go To Sleep's, Morishima empties his biggest bombs on KENTA. Including two lariats & two backdrop drivers. Upon going for the third KENTA reverses it and turns it into a Yes/No Lock. Morishima taps quickly and just like that we have ourselves a new GHC Champion. It's a big moment considering KENTA finally reached this level. It's a shame it came about when the company is in such dire circumstances and the match was nothing, absolutely nothing worth going out of your way to see. Only plus was that it flew by for 20 minutes. Guess that wasn't hard when the match was nothing but KICKS.


----------



## Caponex75

To be fair, Morishima seemed lazy in that match while KENTA seemed to be doing all the heavy lifting. I liked that KENTA's continuous back selling did stop him from hitting the GTS at one point. Their match in the GL was much better.


----------



## Obfuscation

I made mention that Morishima didn't do anything in the match. That's why it was blah.


----------



## KO Lariat

I was wondering where I could check out some Okada matches. I started watching him about a month ago I watched pretty much everything he has to offer on YouTube and daily motion. Anyone have good matches that might not be on these sights


----------



## Martyn

First tell us what you've seen already.


----------



## KO Lariat

Vs 
Naito
Tannahashi 1
Tannahashi 2 
Anderson 1 
Anderson 2 
Nakamura 
Goto
Archer
MVP 
Captain new Japan 
Yoshi hashi

I think that's all if them


----------



## antoniomare007

KO Lariat said:


> Vs
> Naito
> Tannahashi 1
> Tannahashi 2
> Anderson 1
> Anderson 2
> Nakamura
> Goto
> Archer
> MVP
> Captain new Japan
> Yoshi hashi
> 
> I think that's all if them


w/ Goto vs Sugiura & Aoki - 5/5/09 
vs Go Shiozaki - 6/20/09

This were the 2 matches that opened the eyes of many of us and made us realize that Okada was probably going to be a big player for New Japan in the coming years.

vs Goto 7/5/09

Everything we loved about "young lion" Okada.

vs Tanahashi - 1/31/10 

Not sure if it's the same match I'm thinking (I thought they wrestled in 09' too but couldn't find a date) but from what I can remember, it was a really fun encounter that served it's purpose of showing Okada's potential and at same time establishing he's not ready yet. 


For the life of me, I can't remember how were his matches against Tajiri.


PS: vs Naito II (G-1 Climax 12') and vs Tanahashi III (WK 7) are must see too.


----------



## seabs

> NJPW "ANNIVERSARY SHOW", 03.03.2013 (Samurai! TV)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 
> 1. Hiromu Takahashi & Takaaki Watanabe vs. Yohei Komatsu & Sho Tanaka
> 2. Yuji Nagata, Wataru Inoue, Super Strong Machine & Captain New Japan vs. Hirooki Goto, Karl Anderson, Tama Tonga & Ryusuke Taguchi
> 3. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title: Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA (c) vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask
> 4. Togi Makabe, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka, Yujiro Takahashi & YOSHI-HASHI
> 5. Elimination Match: Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii, Gedo & Jado vs. Minoru Suzuki, Davey Boy Smith Jr., Kengo Mashimo & TAKA Michinoku
> 6. IWGP Intercontinental Title: Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Lance Archer
> 7. Special Singles Match: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Prince Devitt


*Non title then. For the better I think. Could be awesome with the Korakuen crowd behind Devitt. Nakamura/Archer should be really good and no doubt the crowd will be hot for that too. Again, better in Korakuen than a big arena. Elimination tag looks very uneven lol. Should mean plenty of shine for Ishii though. God yes.*


----------



## Obfuscation

Dream match #1 - checked off.

Nakamura vs Archer. My stars.


----------



## Martyn

Another great card from New Japan this year! @KO Lariat -Okada/Goto vs. Takayama/Suigura from WK V was a lot of fun too.


----------



## antoniomare007

If Korakuen wants, that Elimination Tag could be insanely good.


----------



## DOPA

Another really solid card from NJPW. Nakamura/Archer should be great, Tanahashi/Devitt could be fantastic :mark:.


----------



## Genking48

*DRAGON GATE TRUTH GATE - 2/15/2013 Hyogo, Kobe ***** Hall - 850 Attendance*
credit: iheartdg
*0.* Jimmy Kagetora (5:23 Vertical Drop Brainbuster) Chihiro Tominaga
*1.* Jimmy Susumu{W}, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito (9:57 Genkai) Mondai Ryu, Kzy{L}
*2.* HUB (7:58 Jackhammer) Cyber Kong
*3.* CIMA{W}, Don Fujii (12:39 Schwein) Rich Swann, Shachihoko BOY{L}
*4.* YAMATO, Shingo Takagi, Super Shenlong III{W} (15:33 Swan Dive Guillotine Drop) Masaaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid, Kotoka{L}
*5.* Open the Dream Gate #1 Contender Match: Masato Yoshino (19:36 Sol Naciente) Naruki Doi
*6.* Special Tag Match: Akira Tozawa, BxB Hulk{W} (18:47 First Flash) Mr. Quu Quu Naoki Tanizaki Toyonaka Dolphin, Mr. Pii Pii Tomakomai Penguin{L}

MB attacked RyoSuka after the opener. Tomakomai made the save, leading to some arguing between him & Tozawa. Mostly the same topics covered back at MEMORIAL GATE.

DK accepted a challenge from HUB for the Brave Gate.

The Veteran Army sang happy Birthday to Swann. Fujii had a present prepared for him....a Choke Slam.

Doi asked for a Triangle Gate shot with BOY & Swann, which was granted.

MB went after Penguin after the main event. Hulk took scissors to his hair. The Veteran Army made the save for some reason. Both units argued for a bit, until an All Out War 4 vs. 4 tag was set. Tozawa rejected it, saying that if they were going to really go all out, Ichikawa should also be involved to make it 5 vs. 5. Mocchy reminded Tozawa that MB currently only contains 4 members. Tozawa replied that Mocchy underestimated his overseas networking. The 5th MB member will be the returning *Uhaa Nation*. The Veteran Army would shocked by this, and complained about having to field Ichikawa in their group while the other side got Nation. That was more of a minus for them. In any event, the match was set up for a later date that wasn't explicitly stated. 

Before departing, Hulk challenged MochiFuji for the Twin Gate. Mocchy assumed it would be a Mondai Hulk team, and gladly accepted. Hulk informed him that his partner would not be Monchan, but Nation. Mocchy suddenly hesitated Fujii was still quick to accept. It was set for CHAMPION GATE.

Penguin gave a quick speech, saying he would recover from losing his unit, the match, and then his hair and would be acting alone for the time being. 

CIMA & Team Veteran closed things out.

Please, Dolphin/Penguin ftw!!!


----------



## PacoAwesome

Yoshino for Dream Gate Champion a second time! Most likely won't happen, but a man can dream....


----------



## seabs

*Uhaa's back? :mark: Shame he's in that crummy unit though.*


----------



## KO Lariat

Sorry for the late reply thanks guys for all the match suggestions will defiantly check them out


----------



## manga4life

Its official: Tanahashi to defend the IWGP Heavyweight Championship against Prince Devitt on 3/3 according to the NJPW Facebook page!


----------



## Obfuscation

Now it's for the championship?

Huh. Anticipation has grown.


----------



## bme

New Beginning
10 man tag*
Timespiltters/Forever Hooligans**
Devitt/Taguchi**
KES/TenKoji*
Makabe/Takahashi*
Goto,Inoue/Laugher7***
Nakamura/Mashimo**
Okada/Suzuki***1/2
IWGP title***

Very happy to see Laughter7 back and looking forward to more CHAOS/SuzukiGun battles.

NJPW 2/3/13
CHAOS/SuzukiGun***
Tanaka/Ishii****

Officially a Ishii fan


----------



## Defrost




----------



## Obfuscation

(Y)

End of an era.


----------



## antoniomare007

bme said:


> Officially a Ishii fan


The bandwagon steadily increasing since 2009


----------



## Obfuscation

I think everyone who watches NJPW right now is on board for digging the man all of his egg-shaped...ness.


----------



## Bubz

Last three matches on that NJ card look like they could be great.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Atleast New Japan aren't shying away from Ishii. You can easily see a gradual rise in his momentum.


----------



## Chismo

*AJPW "EXCITE SERIES 2013", 23.02.2013 (GAORA TV)
Tokyo Korakuen Hall
2,150 Fans - Super No Vacancy*

1. Masanobu Fuchi & Andy Wu besiegen Tomoaki Honma & Kazushi Miyamoto (4:28) mit einem Inside Cradle von Fuchi gegen Miyamoto.
2. KENSO & Reid Flair besiegen Yutaka Yoshie & SUSHI (9:31) mit dem Hagakure von KENSO gegen SUSHI.
3. GAORA TV Title Skirmish: Masayuki Kono & Minoru Tanaka besiegen Seiya Sanada & Yasufumi Nakanoue (8:20) als Sanada disqualifiziert wurde.
4. Triple Crown Skirmish Elimination Match: Suwama, Joe Doering, Hikaru Sato & MAZADA besiegen Masakatsu Funaki, Akebono, Ryota Hama & Koji Kanemoto (13:15) via Referee Stop (Suwama besiegte Funaki). Reihenfolge des Ausscheidens: MAZADA, Hikaru Sato, Ryota Hama, Koji Kanemoto, Akebono & Masakatsu Funaki.
5. All Japan vs. Burning 5 Big Singles Match Series: Atsushi Aoki besiegt Hiroshi Yamato (9:12) mit dem Assault Point.
6. All Japan vs. Burning 5 Big Singles Match Series: Kaz Hayashi besiegt Kotaro Suzuki (11:07) nach dem Power Plant.
7. All Japan vs. Burning 5 Big Singles Match Series: Go Shiozaki besiegt Manabu Soya (4:52) nach dem Go Flasher.
8. All Japan vs. Burning 5 Big Singles Match Series: Takao Omori besiegt Jun Akiyama (12:14) nach einem Axe Bomber.
9. AJPW World Jr. Heavyweight Title - All Japan vs. Burning 5 Big Singles Match Series: Yoshinobu Kanemaru besiegt Shuji Kondo (c) (15:54) nach dem Touch Out - Titelwechsel.


---

*
AJPW "PRO-WRESTLING LOVE IN RYOGOKU BASIC & DYNAMIC", 17.03.2013 (GAORA TV)
Tokyo Ryogoku Kokugikan*

1. AJPW World Tag Team Title: Takao Omori & Manabu Soya (c) vs. Jun Akiyama & Go Shiozaki
2. Special Singles Match: Seiya Sanada vs. KAI
3. Triple Crown: Masakatsu Funaki (c) vs. Suwama
4. Special Tag Match: Keiji Muto & *Don Frye vs. Yoshihiro Takayama* & Masayuki Kono

Credit: purolove

Thoughts:

- Soya will never recover from this
- thank God Omori won
- Kanemaru just won't die :lmao
- can't wait to see KAI as a heavyweight
- Funaki/Suwama II :mark:
- Takayama is back :mark:


----------



## Coffey

I have still yet to watch A New Beginning. I really need to get around to it. With the new influx of keyboard happy morons taking over not just the WWE sections but Rants now too, I need to make myself more active here. I have been watching a TON of older stuff lately but it's mostly American stuff. I wish I got a station that showed regular Puro or Lucha so I could watch it with more regularity. Not like I can't just download the shows but it still feels different.

EDIT: I do have New Beginning already. Just have to actually watch the damn thing. I might invite some friends over & try to marathon it.


----------



## Caponex75

Shiozaki's tights look odd and can someone explain the NOAH results. From my understanding, Maybach has turned rouge?


----------



## seabs

*He turned on KENTA and the new heel stable is him, Yano and Iizuka. 

Soya losing in just under 5 minutes is fine. He isn't good enough to get past a certain level anyway and 5 minutes really isn't that quick on a stacked non major card. I highly doubt anyone remembers it come the end of the year. Kanemaru. Ugh.*


----------



## Chismo

Seabs said:


> *Soya losing in just under 5 minutes is fine.*


It's not fine. He has wrestled a 20 min TCC match against Funaki, has won the RWTL, and is the current BJW Strong Champion.


----------



## leglock

I don't know why people shit on Kanemaru. He can turn it up when he has to/is motivated.


----------



## Rah

Soya isn't the real deal.

edit: I'll see myself out...


----------



## MF83

Knowing All Japan booking, this just means Soya beats Go for the Triple Crown in the not-so-distant future. At the very least, he'll get the win back in the CC.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

leglock said:


> I don't know why people shit on Kanemaru. He can turn it up when he has to/is motivated.


I will now type out a Kanemaru match:

Brainbuster. Repeat. Repeat. Repeat. Repeat. Repeat. Repeat. Repeat. Repeat. Repeat. Repeat. Repeat.
Repeat. Opponent kicks out at 1. Eats opponent's finisher, kicks out at 1. No sell finisher sequence. Touch Out. End.

Aoki, Suzuki, Kondo, Hayashi, Yamato are all way better than him.



> and is the current BJW Strong Champion


So what?


----------



## Obfuscation

Takayama & Frye vs one another in a tag team match. 

Should I mark and expect PRIDE level goodness here or let things fall into place so I won't be crushed. Decisions, decisions. :tak


----------



## seabs

*5 minutes isn't a burial. If you don't have the odd shorter match then nobody buys finishes until after 10 minutes. Is Akiyama done after losing to Funaki in 4 minutes?*


----------



## Rah

It'd be different if he lost to a relative nobody in five minutes.

No one has even seen the match, either. We don't know the narrative of it. There's no way to tell if it was five minutes of complete squash, with Soya eating up Go's offence until he couldn't anymore. It could simply be a lucky opening in which he placed his Go Flasher. Go's come in from NOAH, of course he's going to be booked strongly, it's not at all indicative of Soya's future.


----------



## Chismo

Seabs said:


> *5 minutes isn't a burial. If you don't have the odd shorter match then nobody buys finishes until after 10 minutes. Is Akiyama done after losing to Funaki in 4 minutes?*


But Akiyama is Akiyama. Manabu is not a natural talent, he's a product of longterm careful and safe booking, and making him lose to Go in 4 minutes after all the effort they've done with him in 2012 is... wrong. 7-10 minutes would've been fine, but FOUR is just... odd.


----------



## seabs

*All the "effort" on him has been as a tag guy with Omori. He's never been an established singles guy and he only got a title shot because it was in his backyard and All Japan's heavy division is scarce. Like Rah said you can have a super competitive sprint go 5 minutes. Plus it's Shiozaki. Some people really overestimate how much wrestling fans who go to shows react to just one loss. It really doesn't matter much, especially for a guy like Soya who isn't any sort of a draw or an established singles guy. This won't affect his standing at all. He'll still be as over as he was before with Omori and barely over at all on his own like he was before.*


----------



## MF83

Go, multi time major champion, perhaps next in line for the triple crown (and booked as such), beats Soya in 4 something after a supersprint. I already see Soya beating on him for three minutes straight, taking a killer transition, two bombs and a finish; all going over well. Soya is floundering before he gets his push and will not be hurt by this at all. An equivalent would be Suwama debuting as a freelancer in NJPW and beating Yujiro (lets say Yujiro is NEVER champion for parity sake. BJW title means about the same in AllJa fan eyes) in a four minute shitshow. The effect is that Go/Suwama in these examples come off as beastly, not that their victims come off as bitches. It will be a ferociously entertaining, harmless gem I bet; a bet that is based on nothing but my own experiential deductions as who the hell knows what happened? Why uproar about the unseen anyways?


Is Devitt vs Tanahashi for the belt or no?


----------



## Chismo

Well, I hope you're right, both of you. I'm just saying, the same _"Go is a beast"_ doctrine could've been established in, let's say, 8 minutes. I say this hurts Soya more than it adds to Go, because Go is already a borderline accomplished wrestler.

But yeah, it's kinda silly to argue about an unseen match.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*OK folks, I've caught up on all that Dragon Gate goodness. Apologies with the late Final Gate review, my job has me in a spinning toe hold lately lol.

Final Gate 2012 Review (12/23/2013)
-Damn good PPV from Dragon Gate to end the year, I'd say FG is typically always the 2nd best PPV out of the year for some reason. Consistent card for the most part, topped with three really good matches at the end. The Jimmyz had to work their asses off to keep up with World-1 lol, best match of the night.*

Gamma, HUB & Stalker Ichikawa vs. Scott Reed, Kzy & Mondai Ryu- ***
Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kanda vs. Super Shisa & Shachihoko Boy- **
Dragon Kid vs. Jimmy Kagetora- ***
Masaaki Mochizuki & Don Fuiji vs. Naoki Tanisaki & Cyber Kong- ***
YAMATO vs. Akira Tozawa- ****
Ha Gee Mee, Saito & Dolphin vs. Doi, Yoshino & Ricochet- ****
CIMA vs. Shingo Takagi vs. BxB Hulk- ****
______________

*Infinity 283 (New Year 2013 Big Battle!/Primal Gate) (1/17/2013)
-This was very much one of their ComedyGate shows, as everyone for the most part was in comedy mode. Inoffensive for the most part and a fun way to kickoff the year. The standouts being Shingo/Arai and the fun, late Toryumon era style main event.*

Kikutaro vs. Cyber Kong- *
Mondai Ryu & Kzy vs. Stalker Ichikawa & Cyber Kong- *
Mr. Quu Quu Toyonaka Dolphin vs. Shachihoko Boy- **
Gamma & HUB vs. Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora- **
YAMATO vs. K-Ness- ***
Shingo Takagi vs. Kenichiro Arai- ***
CIMA, Mochizuki & Dragon Kid vs. HAG, Saito & Kanda vs. Doi, Yoshino & Ricochet vs. Tozawa, Hulk & Tanizaki- ****
______________

***In all, looking forward to Infinity 284: CIMA vs. Saito should be good hopefully.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well, at least I know only the main event is really worth my time. Been debating if I should even watch it or not. The entire show that is.

If anyone has any opinions on DDT, Diamond Ring, or whatever else from Puro in 2013 that's worth a look send it my way. Various videos online I've found have peaked interest. Rather not waste my time considering all of the crap I watch religiously as it is. Leaves me baffled why I watch everything ROH puts out, but want to pick and choose with various Puro. I don't even get my thinking here.


----------



## Caponex75

So......got to watch KENTA/Morishima from Akiyama's 20th Anniversary tour and wondering why this match is better than the damn title change. Morishima has times were he shows that he is the worst though when he accidentally dodged KENTA's Scissor Kick.


----------



## Genking48

*DRAGON GATE CHAMPION GATE - 3/2/2013 Osaka, BODYMAKER COLOSSEUM #2*
credit: iheartdg.com
*1.* Akira Tozawa{W}, Mondai Ryu, Kzy (10:47 Dead Lift German Suplex Hold) Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Jimmy Kanda{L}, Jimmy Kagetora
*2.* Naruki Doi, Shachihoko BOY{W} (10:54 Orion) Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Mr. Quu Quu Naoki Tanizaki Dolphin{L}
*3.* YAMATO, Shingo Takagi, Super Shenlong III{W} (17:38 Swan Dive Skyhigh) Jimmy Susumu, Kotoka{L}, Cyber Kong
*4.* Masato Yoshino, Rich Swann{W} (12:20 Standing 450 Splash) CIMA, Super Shisa{L}
*5.* Open the Twin Gate Title Match: BxB Hulk, Uhaa Nation{W} (15:08 Uhaa Combination) Masaaki Mochizuki{L}, Don Fujii
_*MochiFujii fail in their 7th Defense. MAD BLANKEY become the 24th Champion team_
*6.* Open the Brave Gate Title Match: Dragon Kid (21:02 Ultra Hurricanrana) HUB
_*8th Defense for DK_

CIMA & Yoshino had their Dream Gate match contract signing at the beginning of the event. Yoshino said that he felt stronger going into this challenge than he did 4 months ago. With the support of the Osaka fans, he would win and change the DG landscape. CIMA revisited the talking point from their 2010 Dream Gate match about Yoshino being nearly a perfect opponent. However, while they would surely take their fight to the next level, Yoshino would still not be able to the open the door to his dream.

Tozawa celebrated after the opener, saying the MB team that won would be there to lend backup to Hulk in the semifinal. They brought out Uhaa Nation. Hulk introduced him to Osaka. Together they would crush the decrepit old timers carrying the tag belts. This brought out Team Veteran. Hulk told him that despite their experience, they had never faced such sheer destructive force as the one they face today. Fans of MochiFujii should enjoy this last glimpse of them as champions. Mocchy said that was a surprisingly good promo, considering it came from Hulk. Power means nothing when it is going up against an unstoppable object, and that it was Team Veteran was. They would show the power of the middle aged tonight.

After winning, Hulk told the rubes in Osaka that they got to see the true power of Uhaa. Moreover, it was the true power of MAD BLANKEY. This was just the beginning. They would soon take all the titles.

MondaiKZ appeared after the main. Kzy was overly polite, calling the main event a great fight. DK asked him what the hell he wanted, since nothing that had been done or said he anything to do with him. Kzy was once again polite. He reminded DK that MB had taken the Twin Gate. Now, the International Problem Dragon was hoping to burying DK in salt at some point. DK assumed this meant a Brave Gate challenge. Kzy just politely repeated the bury you in salt phrase. DK continued to assume this meant a Brave Gate challenge, and flatly refused it. They continued to banter back and forth for a bit, until kzy turned to HUB and mocked him for losing. DK told them to just get the hell out of the ring and the arena.

He turned to an emotional HUB. He said thanked him for the tough challenge. Then he recalled that last year was the Year of the Dragon, and this year is the Year of the Snake. Next time they come to Osaka they should form a New & Old Astrology tag team. He gave him the microphone. HUB said that today was the 14th anniversary of his debut in pro wrestling. It feels like a dream to have been in a main event title match on a DRAGON GATE show for such an important day. He thanked DK, the fans in attendance, and all the fans who have supported him in these 14 years.


----------



## seabs

> BJW, 01.03.2013 (Samurai! TV)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 
> 0. Hideyoshi Kamitani vs. Hoshito Takahashi - Time Limit Draw (5:00).
> 1. Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba besiegen Abdullah Kobayashi & Yuichi Taniguchi (6:21) nach einem Diving Senton von Hoshino gegen Kobayashi.
> 2. Yoshihito Sasaki, Shinya Ishikawa & Madoka besiegen Ryuichi Kawakami, Amigo Suzuki & Kazuki Hashimoto (10:24) nach einem Single-Leg Crab Hold von Sasaki gegen Hashimoto.
> 3. Ikkitousen ~ Death Match Survivor - Block B, The Devouring of Heaven and Earth III: Isami Kodaka [2] besiegt Takumi Tsukamoto [0] (12:00) mit einem Diving Double Kneedrop von der Leiter.
> 4. Ikkitousen ~ Death Match Survivor - Block A, Glass Board Death Match: Ryuji Ito [2] besiegt Drake Younger [0] (11:20) mit einem Dragon Splash.
> 5. Hardcore Match: Yuko Miyamoto, Masashi Takeda & Danny Havoc besiegen Shuji Ishikawa , Takashi Sasaki & Shadow WX (11:37) nach einer Moonsault Press von Miyamoto gegen WX.
> 6. BJW World Strong Heavyweight Title: Daisuke Sekimoto besiegt Manabu Soya (c) (13:00) nach einem Ground Abdominal Stretch - Titelwechsel.
> 7. Special Match - THE MADNESS OF MASSACRE THE BEGINNING - 2 Crosses Massacre: Jun Kasai "Black Angel" Jaki Numazawa (19:33) mit einer Murder Ride Bomb auf das Razor Cross Board.


*This Strong BJ title is failing hard. Think this could be the last BJW/All Japan cross over too.*


----------



## antoniomare007

You wanted Soya to retain? 

Hopefully Daisuke puts over Kazuki but my guess is that Okabayashi FINALLY beats him in a singles match.


----------



## Rah

RAZOR BOARDS! WOOO!


----------



## antoniomare007

Wasn't this Jaki's last match? I can't even imagine what kind of sick shit they pulled off lol


----------



## Chismo

Tinkerbell said:


> *DRAGON GATE CHAMPION GATE - 3/2/2013 Osaka, BODYMAKER COLOSSEUM #2*
> credit: iheartdg.com
> *1.* Akira Tozawa{W}, Mondai Ryu, Kzy (10:47 Dead Lift German Suplex Hold) Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Jimmy Kanda{L}, Jimmy Kagetora
> *2.* Naruki Doi, Shachihoko BOY{W} (10:54 Orion) Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Mr. Quu Quu Naoki Tanizaki Dolphin{L}
> *3.* YAMATO, Shingo Takagi, Super Shenlong III{W} (17:38 Swan Dive Skyhigh) Jimmy Susumu, Kotoka{L}, Cyber Kong
> *4.* Masato Yoshino, Rich Swann{W} (12:20 Standing 450 Splash) CIMA, Super Shisa{L}
> *5.* Open the Twin Gate Title Match: BxB Hulk, Uhaa Nation{W} (15:08 Uhaa Combination) Masaaki Mochizuki{L}, Don Fujii
> _*MochiFujii fail in their 7th Defense. MAD BLANKEY become the 24th Champion team_
> *6.* Open the Brave Gate Title Match: Dragon Kid (21:02 Ultra Hurricanrana) HUB
> _*8th Defense for DK_
> 
> CIMA & Yoshino had their Dream Gate match contract signing at the beginning of the event. Yoshino said that he felt stronger going into this challenge than he did 4 months ago. With the support of the Osaka fans, he would win and change the DG landscape. CIMA revisited the talking point from their 2010 Dream Gate match about Yoshino being nearly a perfect opponent. However, while they would surely take their fight to the next level, Yoshino would still not be able to the open the door to his dream.
> 
> Tozawa celebrated after the opener, saying the MB team that won would be there to lend backup to Hulk in the semifinal. They brought out Uhaa Nation. Hulk introduced him to Osaka. Together they would crush the decrepit old timers carrying the tag belts. This brought out Team Veteran. Hulk told him that despite their experience, they had never faced such sheer destructive force as the one they face today. Fans of MochiFujii should enjoy this last glimpse of them as champions. Mocchy said that was a surprisingly good promo, considering it came from Hulk. Power means nothing when it is going up against an unstoppable object, and that it was Team Veteran was. They would show the power of the middle aged tonight.
> 
> After winning, Hulk told the rubes in Osaka that they got to see the true power of Uhaa. Moreover, it was the true power of MAD BLANKEY. This was just the beginning. They would soon take all the titles.
> 
> MondaiKZ appeared after the main. Kzy was overly polite, calling the main event a great fight. DK asked him what the hell he wanted, since nothing that had been done or said he anything to do with him. Kzy was once again polite. He reminded DK that MB had taken the Twin Gate. Now, the International Problem Dragon was hoping to burying DK in salt at some point. DK assumed this meant a Brave Gate challenge. Kzy just politely repeated the bury you in salt phrase. DK continued to assume this meant a Brave Gate challenge, and flatly refused it. They continued to banter back and forth for a bit, until kzy turned to HUB and mocked him for losing. DK told them to just get the hell out of the ring and the arena.
> 
> He turned to an emotional HUB. He said thanked him for the tough challenge. Then he recalled that last year was the Year of the Dragon, and this year is the Year of the Snake. Next time they come to Osaka they should form a New & Old Astrology tag team. He gave him the microphone. HUB said that today was the 14th anniversary of his debut in pro wrestling. It feels like a dream to have been in a main event title match on a DRAGON GATE show for such an important day. He thanked DK, the fans in attendance, and all the fans who have supported him in these 14 years.


Oh, fuck yeah! BxB Nation runnin' wild, hopefully they keep the straps for the rest of the year. 

CIMA/Yoshino is the must-see match for me. CIMA needs to retain, and YAMATO or (babyface only) Tozawa should take the Dream Gate title at Kobe World.


----------



## TelkEvolon

WrestleMania? Pssssh!


----------



## antoniomare007

You are going to Kobashi's retirement show? That awesome!


----------



## seabs

antoniomare007 said:


> You wanted Soya to retain?
> 
> Hopefully Daisuke puts over Kazuki but my guess is that Okabayashi FINALLY beats him in a singles match.


*No but it makes him beating Sasaki worthless and that's annoying. Should never have started a singles title with the depth of that division. Now we're barely getting any super Strong BJ tags at all anymore. It's all kinda pointless and a shame. *


----------



## antoniomare007

Seabs said:


> *No but it makes him beating Sasaki worthless and that's annoying. Should never have started a singles title with the depth of that division. Now we're barely getting any super Strong BJ tags at all anymore. It's all kinda pointless and a shame. *


I don't think that has to do with the singles title tbh. It's not like there's a defense every taped show so the lack of good Strong BJ tags comes from lazy booking.

My guess is that they wanted the belt on Daisuke (so he can job to Okabayashi eventually) but didn't want him to beat Yoshihiko so they did that little interpromotional thing with Soya (who has been Sekimoto's biggest rival in the All Japan feud). I have no problem with that.


----------



## seabs

*Has there even been one since the title was introduced? The division just isn't deep enough to do singles matches and tags. It's a one match per card division, two at most. Okabayashi will probably win the title next like you said. Then what is there to do with the belt? Repeat the cycle again?*


----------



## antoniomare007

The division is small, but that's always been the case. You can have a Sekimoto vs Okabayashi match and at the same time a tag involving Yoshihito, Shinobu, Ishikawa, Kazuki, Otani, Madoka, etc...

They can be creative with the title too if they mix it up with some deathmatch guys (like Takashi Sasaki or even Kasai for a freaky Korakuen match) and of course some interpromotional matches.

It can be done but for some reason laziness has prevailed.


----------



## seabs

*I'd rather them just make the main singles belt less death match exclusive and have Sasaki, Sekimoto and Okabayashi challenge for that every once in a while.*


----------



## MTheBehemoth

TelkEvolon said:


> WrestleMania? Pssssh!


$_$


----------



## Bubz

Has Kobashi's match been announced yet?


----------



## antoniomare007

Not yet.

New Japan's Annyversary show results!



Spoiler: results



NJPW "ANNIVERSARY SHOW", 03.03.2013 (Samurai! TV)
Tokyo Korakuen Hall
2,015 Fans - Super No Vacancy Full House

1. Anniversary Opening Match: Hiromu Takahashi & Takaaki Watanabe besiegen Yohei Komatsu & Sho Tanaka (8:43) nach einem Single-Leg Crab Hold von Takahashi gegen Komatsu.
2. Hirooki Goto, Karl Anderson, Tama Tonga & Ryusuke Taguchi besiegen Yuji Nagata, Super Strong Machine, Wataru Inoue & Captain New Japan (9:23) nach dem Gun Stun von Anderson gegen Captain.
3. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title: Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA (c) besiegen Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask (11:22) nach dem Shelley Clutch von Shelley gegen Tiger (2nd defense).
4. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Togi Makabe & Manabu Nakanishi besiegen Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka, Yujiro Takahashi & YOSHI-HASHI (12:27) als YOSHI-HASHI disqualifiziert wurde.
5. Elimination Match: Minoru Suzuki, Davey Boy Smith Jr., TAKA Michinoku & Kengo Mashimo besiegen Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii, Gedo & Jado (19:50)
6. IWGP Intercontinental Title: Shinsuke Nakamura (c) besiegt Lance Archer (15:01) mit dem Boma Ye (6th defense).
7. Anniversary Special Singles Match: Hiroshi Tanahashi besiegt Prince Devitt (17:43) mit dem High Fly Flow.



Predictable results booking but that ain't a bad thing at all. Loving the match times.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

antoniomare007 said:


> Not yet.
> 
> New Japan's Annyversary show results!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: results
> 
> 
> 
> NJPW "ANNIVERSARY SHOW", 03.03.2013 (Samurai! TV)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 2,015 Fans - Super No Vacancy Full House
> 
> 1. Anniversary Opening Match: Hiromu Takahashi & Takaaki Watanabe besiegen Yohei Komatsu & Sho Tanaka (8:43) nach einem Single-Leg Crab Hold von Takahashi gegen Komatsu.
> 2. Hirooki Goto, Karl Anderson, Tama Tonga & Ryusuke Taguchi besiegen Yuji Nagata, Super Strong Machine, Wataru Inoue & Captain New Japan (9:23) nach dem Gun Stun von Anderson gegen Captain.
> 3. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title: Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA (c) besiegen Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask (11:22) nach dem Shelley Clutch von Shelley gegen Tiger (2nd defense).
> 4. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Togi Makabe & Manabu Nakanishi besiegen Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka, Yujiro Takahashi & YOSHI-HASHI (12:27) als YOSHI-HASHI disqualifiziert wurde.
> 5. Elimination Match: Minoru Suzuki, Davey Boy Smith Jr., TAKA Michinoku & Kengo Mashimo besiegen Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii, Gedo & Jado (19:50)
> 6. IWGP Intercontinental Title: Shinsuke Nakamura (c) besiegt Lance Archer (15:01) mit dem Boma Ye (6th defense).
> 7. Anniversary Special Singles Match: Hiroshi Tanahashi beat Prince Devitt (17:43) mit dem High Fly Flow.
> 
> 
> 
> Predictable results booking but that ain't a bad thing at all. Loving the match times.


Yeah, I called all of these, I knew Tanahashi wasn't going to lose to a Junior. And no one is taking the title off of Nakamura unless it's Minoru. 

Elimination match sounds awesome. Would have liked to have seen some Shibata and Goto though.


----------



## antoniomare007

Can anyone help me out and post a list with all the New Japan iPPVs and how many buys they had?


----------



## DOPA

Last three matches all have potential to be great. Especially intrigued by Nakamura/Archer. I'll also look forward to the junior tag title match just because I'm a big fan of Timesplitters.


----------



## antoniomare007

Found info in the iPPVs, still missing 2 shows though.

G-1 Climax (8/5 Osaka)- 20,000 buys aprox.
King Of Pro Wrestling - 55,000 aprox.
Power Struggle -???
World Tag League (12/2 Aichi) - ???
Wrestle Kingdom VII - 100,000 buys aprox.
New Beginning - 91,000 aprox.


That's pretty damn impressive.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

antoniomare007 said:


> Found info in the iPPVs, still missing 2 shows though.
> 
> G-1 Climax (8/5 Osaka)- 20,000 buys aprox.
> King Of Pro Wrestling - 55,000 aprox.
> Power Struggle -???
> World Tag League (12/2 Aichi) - ???
> Wrestle Kingdom VII - 100,000 buys aprox.
> New Beginning - 91,000 aprox.
> 
> 
> That's pretty damn impressive.


Really great numbers. Kidani's leadership seems to have had a good effect, I wonder what will happen if it's true that he stepped down?

Do you have the numbers for Dontaku 2012 May 3rd?


----------



## Genking48

*DRAGON GATE CHAMPION GATE - 3/3/2013 Osaka, BODYMAKER COLOSSEUM #2*
credit: iheartdg.com
*0.* Jimmy Kagetora (5:11 TKO from Boston Crab) Chihiro Tominaga
*1.* Akira Tozawa, BxB Hulk, Uhaa Nation{W} (12:35 Uhaa Combination) Don Fujii, Dragon Kid{L}, HUB
*2.* Mondai Ryu{W}, Kzy (4:59 Inside Cradle after Salt Attack) Hollywood Stalker Ichikawa{L}, Cyber Kong
*3.* YAMATO (8:14 Frankensteiner) Jimmy Susumu
*4.* Masaaki Mochizuki, Kotoka{W} (13:04 Diving Foot Stomp) Shingo Takagi, Super Shenlong III{L}
*5.* Open the Triangle Gate: Naruki Doi, Shachihoko BOY, Rich Swann{W} (24:09 Die Sky) Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!{L}, Mr. Quu Quu Naoki Tanizaki Dolphin
_*Jimmys fail in their 5th defense, Will become the 40th Champion Team_
*6.* Open the Dream Gate: CIMA (29:26 Meteora to the Stomach) Masato Yoshino
_*12th Defense_

Kzy took the microphone after the opener. He said that Osaka once again saw the power of the mighty Uhaa Nation. He mocked DK for losing after his triumphant conclusion yesterday. HUB drop kicked him to get him to shut up. They bantered back and forth, continuing to set up a MondaiKZ vs. Chinese Astrology tag match for the future. Kzy once again said the International Problem Dragon would love an opportunity to bury them in salt. He called out Stalker & Kong to start match two.



> 3/17 Card
> 3/17/2013 Hyogo, Kobe ***** Hall
> 0. Jimmy Kanda vs. Shachihoko BOY
> 1. Jimmy Kagetora, Mr. Quu Quu Naoki Tanizaki Toyonaka Dolphin vs. Super Shisa, Cyber Kong
> 2. YAMATO, Super Shenlong III vs. Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Kotoka
> 3. Shingo Takagi vs. Rich Swann
> 4. Dragon Kid, HUB vs. Mondai Ryu, Kzy
> 5. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino vs. Jimmy Susumu, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito
> 6. Akira Tozawa, BxB Hulk, Uhaa Nation vs. CIMA, Masaaki Mochizuki, Don Fujii


As a Mondai Ryu fan I'd love to see him winning the Brave Gate.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

BTW, Devitt was a complete heel in his match against Tanahashi.


----------



## Caponex75

Tanahashi's title reign is completely boring me at this point. Great matches but he is rather stale.


----------



## manga4life

I can't wait for Tanahashi vs Devitt, I'm hoping to see Tanahashi get the big win but I wouldn't put it past Devitt to sneak one out over the Heavyweight Champion. If Devitt wins then I fully expect him to get an IWGP Heavyweight Championship match in the near future, probably after the NJPW Cup winner, but man......I can tell this match is going to be fantastic. The top Heavyweight in the world (my opinion) versus the top light-heavyweight/Junior Heavyweight in the world (my opinion) one on one.....man, the excitement inside of me builds.


----------



## manga4life

antoniomare007 said:


> Found info in the iPPVs, still missing 2 shows though.
> 
> G-1 Climax (8/5 Osaka)- 20,000 buys aprox.
> King Of Pro Wrestling - 55,000 aprox.
> Power Struggle -???
> World Tag League (12/2 Aichi) - ???
> Wrestle Kingdom VII - 100,000 buys aprox.
> New Beginning - 91,000 aprox.
> 
> 
> That's pretty damn impressive.


Damn, those are solid iPPV purchases for NJPW! They must be banking pretty nice off of this and should be bringing in a nice slice of profit, I hope this major success continues for them!


----------



## Nervosa

Caponex75 said:


> Tanahashi's title reign is completely boring me at this point. Great matches but he is rather stale.


On this we can agree. Putting him over at Wrestle Kingdom looks dumber and dumber the further removed we are from it.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Devitt was a boss against Tanahashi. After match antics plus the crowd support made him look really good.


----------



## seabs

*New Japan Line ups for March*


> New Japan Pro-Wrestling - "ANNIVERSARY SERIES"
> 
> NJPW, 04.03.2013
> Tsubame Citizen Gymnasium
> 
> 1. Yohei Komatsu vs. Sho Tanaka
> 2. Prince Devitt, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Alex Shelley, KUSHIDA, BUSHI & Hiromu Takahashi
> 3. Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga vs. YOSHI-HASHI & Gedo
> 4. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Captain New Japan vs. Yuji Nagata, Manabu Nakanishi & Takaaki Watanabe
> 5. Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii & Jado vs. Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer, Davey Boy Smith Jr. & TAKA Michinoku
> 6. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Togi Makabe & Hirooki Goto vs. Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka & Yujiro Takahashi
> 
> 
> NJPW, 05.03.2013
> Nagano Sports Park Gymnasium
> 
> 1. Yohei Komatsu vs. Sho Tanaka
> 2. Prince Devitt, Ryusuke Taguchi, Hiromu Takahashi & Takaaki Watanabe vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask, Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA
> 3. Togi Makabe & BUSHI vs. Yujiro Takahashi & Jado
> 4. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Captain New Japan vs. Yuji Nagata, Manabu Nakanishi & Hirooki Goto
> 5. Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii & Gedo vs. Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer, Davey Boy Smith Jr. & TAKA Michinoku
> 6. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga vs. Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka & YOSHI-HASHI
> 
> 
> NJPW, 09.03.2013
> Tokorozawa Citizen Gymnasium
> 
> 1. Yohei Komatsu vs. Sho Tanaka
> 2. Prince Devitt, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Alex Shelley, KUSHIDA, Hiromu Takahashi & Takaaki Watanabe
> 3. Togi Makabe & BUSHI vs. Yujiro Takahashi & Gedo
> 4. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Captain New Japan vs. Yuji Nagata, Manabu Nakanishi & Tama Tonga
> 5. Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii & Jado vs. Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer, Davey Boy Smith Jr. & TAKA Michinoku
> 6. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Hirooki Goto & Karl Anderson vs. Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka & YOSHI-HASHI
> 
> 
> NJPW, 10.03.2013
> Act City Hamamatsu
> 
> 1. Yohei Komatsu vs. Sho Tanaka
> 2. Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask vs. BUSHI & Hiromu Takahashi
> 3. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Captain New Japan vs. Yuji Nagata, Manabu Nakanishi & Takaaki Watanabe
> 4. Togi Makabe, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga vs. Yujiro Takahashi, YOSHI-HASHI & Jado
> 5. Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii & Gedo vs. Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer, Davey Boy Smith Jr. & TAKA Michinoku
> 6. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA vs. Hirooki Goto, Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi
> 
> -
> 
> New Japan Pro-Wrestling - "NEW JAPAN CUP 2013"
> 
> *NJPW, 11.03.2013 (Samurai! TV)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 
> 1. New Japan Cup - Round 1: Satoshi Kojima vs. Tomohiro Ishii
> 2. New Japan Cup - Round 1: Hirooki Goto vs. Tama Tonga
> 3. New Japan Cup - Round 1: Manabu Nakanishi vs. Toru Yano
> 4. New Japan Cup - Round 1: Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Karl Anderson
> 5. Special Six Man Tag Match: Hiroshi Tanahashi, Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA vs. Prince Devitt, Ryusuke Taguchi & Captain New Japan
> 6. New Japan Cup - Round 1: Togi Makabe vs. Yujiro Takahashi
> 7. New Japan Cup - Round 1: Yuji Nagata vs. Minoru Suzuki
> 8. New Japan Cup - Round 1: Kazuchika Okada vs. Lance Archer
> 9. New Japan Cup - Round 1: Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr.*
> 
> 
> NJPW, 17.03.2013 (Samurai! TV)
> Amagasaki Memorial Park Gymnasium
> 
> 1. New Japan Cup - Round 2:
> 2. New Japan Cup - Round 2:
> 3. New Japan Cup - Round 2:
> 4. New Japan Cup - Round 2:
> 
> 
> NJPW, 19.03.2013
> Shirakawa City Central Gymnasium
> 
> 1. Yohei Komatsu vs. Sho Tanaka
> 2. Prince Devitt, Ryusuke Taguchi, Hiromu Takahashi & Takaaki Watanabe vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask, Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA
> 3. Hirooki Goto & BUSHI vs. YOSHI-HASHI & Gedo
> 4. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Captain New Japan vs. Yuji Nagata, Manabu Nakanishi & Tama Tonga
> 5. Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii & Jado vs. Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer, Davey Boy Smith Jr. & TAKA Michinoku
> 6. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Togi Makabe & Karl Anderson vs. Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka & Yujiro Takahashi
> 
> 
> NJPW, 20.03.2013
> Sendai Industrial Exhibition Mansion Aztec Museum
> 
> 1. Yohei Komatsu vs. Sho Tanaka
> 2. Prince Devitt, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Alex Shelley, KUSHIDA, BUSHI & Hiromu Takahashi
> 3. Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga vs. YOSHI-HASHI & Jado
> 4. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Captain New Japan vs. Yuji Nagata, Manabu Nakanishi & Takaaki Watanabe
> 5. Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii & Gedo vs. Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer, Davey Boy Smith Jr. & TAKA Michinoku
> 6. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Togi Makabe & Hirooki Goto vs. Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka & Yujiro Takahashi
> 
> 
> NJPW, 22.03.2013
> Kumagaya Citizen Gymnasium
> 
> 1. Yohei Komatsu vs. Sho Tanaka
> 2. Prince Devitt, Ryusuke Taguchi, Hiromu Takahashi & Takaaki Watanabe vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask, Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA
> 3. Hirooki Goto & BUSHI vs. YOSHI-HASHI & Gedo
> 4. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Captain New Japan vs. Yuji Nagata, Manabu Nakanishi & Karl Anderson
> 5. Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii & Gedo vs. Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer, Davey Boy Smith Jr. & TAKA Michinoku
> 6. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Togi Makabe & Tama Tonga vs. Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka & Yujiro Takahashi
> 
> 
> NJPW, 23.03.2013 (WPW)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 
> 1. New Japan Cup - Semi Final:
> 2. New Japan Cup - Semi Final:
> 3. New Japan Cup - Final:


_*Not only is Ishii in the NJ Cup but he has a strong chance of advancing! Can't see Archer or Smith winning so I can't see Tenzan or Kojima winning either. If Kojima wins then Anderson probably loses too which would fucking suck. 1st round should be fairly predictable bar Nagata/Suzuki but I can see them throwing at least one upset in. I guess Ishii over Kojima would be an upset so hopefully it's that. In Korakuen too. Shit :mark: I'd give the world for a Nakamura/Okada Final. It's in Korakuen too. Them 2, Suzuki and Makabe to be the final 4.*_


----------



## DOPA

Who gives a fuck about Lockdown and Wrestlemania when the NJPW cup is coming up :mark:


----------



## BKKsoulcity

I'm picking Nakamura to slide under the radar and win this thing.


----------



## bigbuxxx

If those were the brackets, that would mean Okada vs Nakamura in second round :mark:

Tanahashi vs Devitt was pretty bad. Never bought for a second that Tanahashi was even hurt much less that he actually had a chance of losing.


----------



## seabs

*Pretty sure they won't be. It's just done so the top 4 matches are on last and the weaker 4 go first.*


----------



## Matt_Yoda

JoeRulz said:


> Oh, fuck yeah! BxB Nation runnin' wild, hopefully they keep the straps for the rest of the year.
> 
> CIMA/Yoshino is the must-see match for me. CIMA needs to retain, and YAMATO or (babyface only) Tozawa should take the Dream Gate title at Kobe World.


Yeah I'm" definitely digging a Hulk Nation combo. I'd love to see Yoshino take the strap again however I don't know if they'll pull the trigger on Tozawa yet. Don't ask why but I think a dark horse is going to take the strap from CIMA, don't know who though.



Tinkerbell said:


> As a Mondai Ryu fan I'd love to see him winning the Brave Gate.


Ryu is the man, but much like Tozawa I don't think Dragon Kid will drop it to him but you never know.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Nakamura is gonna win it and it'll be Warrior/Hogan all over again (but even more awesome).


----------



## Groovemachine

Kojima/Ishii?!! Yes please!


----------



## manga4life

I just re-watched the New Beginning event from last month and really enjoyed the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship match and the Heavyweight Championship match, I really do think that Devitt is the absolute best Junior in the world and Tanahashi is the absolute best Heavyweight in the world. Seeing Nakumura take home the big win was fun as was the Okada/Minoru match, I still can't believe that Okada lost that one but it was a fun bout and a big win for Minoru that could lead to bigger things possibly. I thought at least twice when first watching that Anderson may win the belt, it was such a great match and Tanahashi proved he's the #1 guy in this sport right now, so much fun watching these two battle.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

What do people see in Ishii? I'm hoping that Kojima goes over actually. Doesn't seem like a surprising line up anyway, Nakamura, Anderson, Minoru, Goto and Okada will find their way to the next round easy.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed the NJPW 41st Anniversary show(minus the 8-man with Iizuka) here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/03/njpw-332013-41st-anniversary-review.html

Overall thoughts: The main was good but the rest wasn't that interesting. The elimination tag had its moments and the IC title match was pretty goofy. Make sure you don't watch this with bad audio though as it will completely ruin it.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## rzombie1988

manga4life said:


> I just re-watched the New Beginning event from last month and really enjoyed the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship match and the Heavyweight Championship match, I really do think that Devitt is the absolute best Junior in the world and Tanahashi is the absolute best Heavyweight in the world. Seeing Nakumura take home the big win was fun as was the Okada/Minoru match, I still can't believe that Okada lost that one but it was a fun bout and a big win for Minoru that could lead to bigger things possibly. I thought at least twice when first watching that Anderson may win the belt, it was such a great match and Tanahashi proved he's the #1 guy in this sport right now, so much fun watching these two battle.


I'd recommend checking out Titan, Mascara Dorada or a bunch of others as I think Devitt is pretty overrated. The man doesn't do anything that is not stomp or dropkick related and he gets really out of control highspot wise with the wrong opponents.


----------



## MF83

Watched Archer/Shinsuke and it was very good. Jahesus did Marty ever take a sick ref bump!


----------



## antoniomare007

Gareth Mallroy said:


> What do people see in Ishii?


A little grumpy fucker who doesn't take shit from anyone. What's not to like?


----------



## Nervosa

Gareth Mallroy said:


> What do people see in Ishii?


A distinct egg-shape and an ability to win a crowd over when he has no reason to do so whatsoever.


----------



## Obfuscation

Gareth Mallroy said:


> What do people see in Ishii? I'm hoping that Kojima goes over actually. Doesn't seem like a surprising line up anyway, Nakamura, Anderson, Minoru, Goto and Okada will find their way to the next round easy.


Talent & appeal.

NJPW cup is looking pretty sweet. Okada vs Archer & Suzuki vs Nagata AGAIN :mark:


----------



## cobray

*Go Shiozaki vs Manabu Soya - AJPW 23.02.2012
* 
- Match 3 of the 5 match BURNING vs AJPW series. This is the perfect case of "watch this match first dammit before you draw a conclusion". I've been reading in past pages how this buries Soya and all that due to him losing in 5 minutes. Now watch this match and you see that this is not the case here at all.
- Soya looks amazing against Shiozaki here, the way the match is laid out makes you feel both of them are evenly matched. This feels like the first part of a very long series of matches to show the growth of Soya - sorta like a new Kobashi/Akiyama feud. That's the vibe I get anyway.
- Shiozaki looks to be in tremendous shape. Though I dislike the attire, makes him look like Aoki in some angles. After the end of the match when he's just staring at the venue and the crowd, it is as if he's saying "this is my new home now." 
- Watch this. Here's the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8egOV7p4oD0


----------



## Groovemachine

Gareth Mallroy said:


> What do people see in Ishii?


He's a fantastic seller and has some of the best in-ring facial expressions in the company. Really charismatic despite his seemingly two-dimensional tough-guy persona.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

Groovemachine said:


> He's a fantastic seller and has some of the best in-ring facial expressions in the company. Really charismatic despite his seemingly two-dimensional tough-guy persona.


His matches aren't spectacular though, and while he's comedic, so is Taichi and Taka. 

I think Yano is much better playing the tough, cheating, bully, jerk character,


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Ishii and Yano have different charachters. Ishii is also a million times better in tags and it's not really a fair comparison since Ishii doesn't face higly skilled opponents in singles matches most of the time.


----------



## seabs

*Ishii doesn't play that character right now though so comparing him to Yano is odd. He sure as fuck isn't comedic either. Are you even talking about the right guy? As for his match quality Ishii always brings it when it comes to singles match against top guys or high profile tags. He hasn't had the opportunities much but the sign seems to be much more bigger matches for Ishii in 2013.*


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, the comedic remark threw me for a loop too...

The guy is flat out business in the ring.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

LOL, he's talking about Iizuka!


Ok, to help clarify. This is the comedic heel guy that attacks commentators and generally sucks.










Takayuki Iizuka


This is the guy everyone is rightfully praising











Tomohiro Ishii


----------



## ywall2breakerj

It's Takashi Iizuka, get it right


----------



## seabs

*I did think of Iizuka but then I thought he might have some older Ishii match and gave him the benefit of the doubt.*


----------



## aivaz

03.01	BJW Korakuen Hall (03.09)	Korakuen Hall

03.03	M-PRO Jinsei Shinzaki 20th Anniversary (03.12)	Tokushima Municipal Gym
03.03	NJPW Anniversary Show (03.03)	Korakuen Hall

03.06	ZERO1 TWELVE - 12th Anniversary (03.13)	Korakuen Hall

03.09	Hiromitsu Kanehara Produce: U-SPIRITS Again (03.16)	Korakuen Hall

03.10	AJPW Hold Out Tour 2013 - Day 1 (03.16)	Korakuen Hall
03.10	NOAH Great Voyage 2013 in Yokohama (03.15)	Yokohama Bunka Gym

03.11	NJPW New Japan Cup 2013 - Day 1 (03.11)	Korakuen Hall

03.17	OZ ACADEMY Turning Point (04.12)	Shinjuku FACE
03.17	BJW Dai Nippon (03.25)	Hiroshima Industrial Hall
03.17	STARDOM Korakuen Hall (03.26)	Korakuen Hall
03.17	NJPW New Japan Cup 2013 - Day 2 (03.20)	Amagasaki Memorial Gym
03.17	AJPW Pro-Wrestling Love in Ryogoku (03.22)	Ryogoku Kokugikan

03.20	AJPW Pro-Wrestling Love in Okinawa (03.27)	Okinawa Athletic Park
03.20	IGF Genome 25 (???)	Fukuoka Intl. Center

03.22	NOAH Takeshi Morishima 15th Anniversary (03.28)	Edogawa-Ku Tobu Hall
03.22	RJPW Real Japan (???)	Korakuen Hall

03.23	NJPW New Japan Cup 2013 - Finals (03.23)	Korakuen Hall

--

Televised or PPV events for the next few weeks, in brackets are the days they're televised. Might be wrong on a couple of details, w/e


----------



## Defrost

Gotta say of all of the possible invaders for the NJPW Invasion Attack show the last I would have guessed is the NWA.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Defrost said:


> Gotta say of all of the possible invaders for the NJPW Invasion Attack show the last I would have guessed is the NWA.


Where'd you get that info from?


----------



## aivaz

Heavenly Invader said:


> Where'd you get that info from?


It's on enuhito's blog (would have just posted the link but don't have enough posts)


----------



## Defrost

Heavenly Invader said:


> Where'd you get that info from?


NJPW's official youtube page


----------



## Concrete

Here you go. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Well, this has complete disaster written all over it.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Well, this has complete disaster written all over it.


This. WTF


----------



## Obfuscation

What the...random much.


----------



## Bubz

Yeah, this is pretty odd.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Ishii and Okada are playing these face roles to perfection! I mean Okada is a given since he can probably do anything but who would of though Ishii could do it too. His small stature but never say die attitude really gets the fans going.

Anniversary show cants of let's go Devitt, Ok-Ada, and Ishi-eeeeeeee were awesmoe


----------



## Obfuscation

I know for the sake of the faction warfare, the part of CHAOS involved so far have gotten the face roles, but I could see a portion of the group (or at least one or two members) using the angle to springboard into a full time face run. Wouldn't be hard for Nakamura, Okada, or Ishii to do so as they're so loved right now it almost feels as if they're faces to begin with. Tanahashi's reaction to the fans booing him vs Devitt might lend itself to an interesting development too. 

Food for thought.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

enlightenedone9 said:


> Here you go. Interesting stuff.


I respect everything the NWA has done for wrestling, but they haven't been relevant for years. Hell, Kidani's idea wasn't this bizarre. 

Tharpe had the NWA World title. Isn't the champion that Australian dude Kahagas? Would be cool to see the NWA champion on New Japan. 

This came completely out of the blue. Between the Suzuki-gun and CHAOS feud and the deal with Laughter7 I didn't expect this.

Still, can't deny New Japan got creative with this one.


----------



## dk4life

Didn't see this posted so i thought I would add it for people that haven't seen it yet






Edit: Ok don't think it worked so here is the link:

NJPW 2013/03/03 41st Anniversary 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GswVKh5SCA


----------



## BKKsoulcity

HayleySabin said:


> I know for the sake of the faction warfare, the part of CHAOS involved so far have gotten the face roles, but I could see a portion of the group (or at least one or two members) using the angle to springboard into a full time face run. Wouldn't be hard for Nakamura, Okada, or Ishii to do so as they're so loved right now it almost feels as if they're faces to begin with. Tanahashi's reaction to the fans booing him vs Devitt might lend itself to an interesting development too.
> 
> Food for thought.


It was like watching a damn Cena match during Tanahashi and Devitt.


----------



## Obfuscation

He seemed irked by the response. Hoping he plays with some of the fans who were booing him to get under their skin in the upcoming matches. Devitt will be on opposing sides. He'll have the chance.


----------



## bme

Burning/AJPW match series

Aoki/Yamato***
Suzuki/Hayashi***1/2
Shiozaki/Soya**1/2
Akiyama/Omori**
Kanemaru/Kondo**

Looking forward to Aoki/Suzuki going after the tag titles.


----------



## Sunglasses

The Tokyo Sports says, that KENTA will propably face Marufuji for the title at the Kobashi Anniversary Show on March 11.


----------



## Genking48

*DRAGON GATE GLORIOUS GATE
3/7/2013 Tokyo, Korakuen Hall*
_credit: iheartdg.com_
*1.* Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino{W}, Shachihoko BOY (13:08 Lightning Spiral) Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Jimmy Susumu, Jimmy Kanda{L}
*2.* Open the Owarai Gate Title Match: Ryo "Jimmy" Saito (7:15 Pinned after DDT by Referee Yagi) Kikutaro
_*Saito becomes the 19th Champion via fan judgement_
*3.* Mr. Quu Quu Naoki Tanizaki Toyonaka Dolphin (6:52 Implant) Super Shisa
*4.* Pro Wrestling - Singing - Alcohol Best of 3 Falls 3 Way Match: Don Fujii vs. Jimmy Kagetora vs. Rich Swann
_-(4:20 Disqualified for hiding Orange Juice in his beer bottle) Fujii_
_-Kagetora (6:35 Rolling Cradle) Swann_
*5.* K-ness (17:17 Running Power Bomb) Shingo Takagi
*6.* Captains Fall Match: Kenichiro Arai, Kotoka(c){W}, Cyber Kong (16:28 Diving Foot Stomp) YAMATO, Super Shenlong III, Chihiro Tominaga(c){L}
*7.* MAD BLANKEY vs. Team Veteran Returns Naniwa Elimination Match: Akira Tozawa, BxB Hulk, Mondai Ryu, Kzy, Uhaa Nation (5-4) CIMA, Masaaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid, HUB, Hollywood Stalker Ichikawa
_-Nation (12:20 Press Slammed Over the Top Rope) Ichikawa
-Mochizuki (21:52 Twister) Mondai Ryu
-DK (24:20 Bible) Kzy
-Nation (24:45 Over the Top Rope) CIMA
-HUB (27:05 Armageddon) Tozawa
-Hulk (28:52 First Flash) HUB
-(30:53 Over the Top Rope) Mochizuki & Hulk
-Nation (31:53 Uhaa Combination) DK_

The main event was changed to a Naniwa style elimination match. Uhaa defeated DK & Ichikawa and a handicap arm wrestling match to gain the main advantage for MB.

Fujii chose to sing the usual Yumeshibai for his song. Kagetora chose Den-en by Koji Tamaki. Swann did a pitch perfect rendition of Billie Jean by Michawl Jackson.

K-ness capitalized on his continued momentum by calling out CIMA. He wanted a Dream Gate title match. CIMA said he didn't back down from any challenge, and accepted. K-ness said that he would force open the door to his dreams, and he was still full of miracles. The match will happen at the April Korakuen Hall show.

YAMATO raged at yet another -akatsuki- loss. He insisted he was handicapped today and demanded a singles match with Arai. Kotoka was inspired by his recent run of success and decided to challenge Takagi. Both were set for the April Korakuen.

YAMATO then yelled at Tominaga for failing in his duty as captain. He gave him a hard slap. Tominaga countered with a slap of his own! He apologized for being terrible, and insisted he & Shenlong both restart from dark matches. They will face each other in one next month.

Tozawa began to boast about the MB win but he was quickly struck by a a tail attack from HUB. They argued back and forth, until DK joined in. He admitted his defeat today, but as a team with HUB they would be unbeatable. They set up a tag match with Hulk+Akira for next month. Stalker laid out a challenge to Uhaa Nation, but it was totally unacknowledged as MB left.

Team Veteran closed out the show with a standard closing speech.

Oh an BTW guys, it looks like DG Studio has something going called "PRIME ZONE" dunno if it's old but its the first I've heard off it, but well it actually has something I tend to miss with promos in Puro, english subs!


----------



## KeepinItReal

Just getting into NJPW, and I'm really liking Nakaura, and it seems like the crowd does too. How normal is it for the crowd to cheer heels there? Also, I've always heard that Japan was more realistic, sportsmanlike, no cheating, all of that, and yet I'm seeing referees turn the blind eye to chair shots and interference like its just illegal strikes. I don't mind, it makes for great action, but did the cheating just start recently?


----------



## ywall2breakerj

2013 NJPW is not exactly traditionalist.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

KeepinItReal said:


> Just getting into NJPW, and I'm really liking Nakaura, and it seems like the crowd does too. How normal is it for the crowd to cheer heels there? Also, I've always heard that Japan was more realistic, sportsmanlike, no cheating, all of that, and yet I'm seeing referees turn the blind eye to chair shots and interference like its just illegal strikes. I don't mind, it makes for great action, but did the cheating just start recently?


I got into New Japan in 2011. One of my friends was talking about the Hirooki Goto and Tanahashi feud and when I went back and saw some videos of it I had to see more. 

After that I've seen a few weird occurrences, one of the first ones being Bad Intentions beating Tanahashi around with a chair in plain view of the referee. 

The last time I saw Japanese wrestling was in the mid-'90s and the landscape was quite different then. I still don't know what the formal rules are and I constantly have to seek help to interpret some of the feuds meanings and such.


----------



## Chismo

Sunglasses said:


> The Tokyo Sports says, that KENTA will propably face Marufuji for the title at the Kobashi Anniversary Show on March 11.















KeepinItReal said:


> Just getting into NJPW, and I'm really liking Nakaura, and it seems like the crowd does too. How normal is it for the crowd to cheer heels there? Also, I've always heard that Japan was more realistic, sportsmanlike, no cheating, all of that, and yet I'm seeing referees turn the blind eye to chair shots and interference like its just illegal strikes. I don't mind, it makes for great action, but did the cheating just start recently?


Current NJPW embraced the modern "spectacle" style, or whatever the fuck it's name is, they incorporated it into their traditional style. Their goal is international expansion, that's why they're doing it.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I just saw the 41st anniversary. Suzuki is awesome. During his entrance everyone claps in unison. He stops before the commentators table and glares and points at them until they start to clap. What a man.


----------



## Obfuscation

KENTA vs Marufuji?

If this goes 60 minutes again I'm going to punch Taue or whoever is booking these decisions. Is it weird to have a GHC Championship defense on Kobashi's retirement show even though the company released him from his contract last year sparking the eventual controversy among the Burning guys? Maybe it's just me.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

It's NOAH 's attempt of impressing the sold out Budokan (yes the show already sold out) and keeping some of the fans. Not like they could've booked a better match for that cause really.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sell out isn't surprising. Kobashi on the marquee with his retirement. Yeah, it'll produce. NOAH playing 'one last chance' is worth a chuckle. Don't think a single KENTA vs Marufuji match will have fans clamoring to give them the time of day again.


----------



## Chismo

Kobashi is producing the show mostly with his own money. Random sayin'.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

HayleySabin said:


> Don't think a single KENTA vs Marufuji match will have fans clamoring to give them the time of day again.


You do realise japanese fans view wrestling from an entirely different perspective than you?


----------



## Chismo

ywall2breakerj said:


> You do realise japanese fans view wrestling from an entirely different perspective than you?


And you do realize Japanese fans don't give a shit about KENTA and Marufuji, right?


----------



## Genking48

As far as I remember the Japanese smarks did some MVP type ranking and KENTA was placed pretty high up on the list, so obviously the smarks does care about KENTA, can't say about Marufuji though.


----------



## leglock

American fans are fucking idiots. They won Tokyo Sports Match of the Year in 2006 and Tag Team of the Year in 2003; Marufuji won Performance Award in 2006 and another Match of the Year in 2008; and KENTA won Technique in 2011. That's not even saying that I like them or think they're the greatest wrestlers. 

And it's not like Marufuji is the successor of Misawa and KENTA has Kobashi's namesake. Holy shit.

Anyway, I'm guessing they'll also have Morishima vs. Suigura on the card. Sugiura hasn't challenged for the GHC since he had his 14 run defense and Morishima just lost. They're also really the only other guys. Hoping they have Suwama defend the Triple Crown at the show, preferably against Shiozaki if he's not in Kobashi's final match.


----------



## Caponex75

JoeRulz said:


> And you do realize Japanese fans don't give a shit about KENTA and Marufuji, right?


Is that why KENTA got bigger receptions then everyone in NOAH including Burning when they were there?

My pants aren't exactly drenched about KENTA vs Marufuji again but it does make sense. The company isn't exactly doing the best that it has been and they need to take every opportunity that they can get(Like they have with KENTA as champion). Throwing a tag in there isn't going to do the trick in drawing people in so why not book the best match they can possibly have. KENTA vs. Marufuji are the only combination(Outside of Sugy & KENTA) that is constantly good every time they wrestle and if they actually steal the show, it might grab that much needed support that they need. "Ah man, that show was amazing but KENTA/Marufuji stoled the show! I might need to start checking out NOAH again". This time they have a sold out crowd, Kobashi is the main thing of the show, and if they were the best overall moment of the show, surely that would grab some attention. It is a good business decision.


edit: Now my pants would be drenched if Suwama vs. Shiozaki happened on the same show. I would plot to kill Telk for his tickets if the show was going to be that good.


----------



## leglock

The only thing that would suck about it is it would make Suwama a transitional champion and I don't think he deserves that. The 2013 Champion Carnival takes place from April 18th to the 29th and the Kobashi show is May 11th. I don't know if that will be enough time to set up the match, even though I'm 99% sure Shiozaki is going to win Carnival.


----------



## aivaz

No reason for All Japan to waste Suwama/Go on the (NOAH) Kobashi show especially with the timing like leglock says


----------



## antoniomare007

KENTA vs Maru is fine. They will have an "epic" style match and Budokan will love it. But at this point I think they need more than just 1 great match. They need a big angle. The roster is so thin right now than even if KENTA/Fuji have a classic, I don't see any noticeable change in their business. They need an invasion, a big heel turn, a big return, SOMETHING else than "hey, we can still put a great title match!". When I saw Shibata holding KENTA when he won the title I thought that might be something that could help them...but Laughter7 ended up back in New Japan so that ended quick.


In other news











> I will negotiate with Nagata and Nakamura to recruit to AJPW in next year. We Speed Partners does not purchase the company which sales over 500 millions yen. AJPW's sales is only 50-60 millions yen. The reason why I purchase AJPW is I am big fan of Pro-wrestling. NJPW chairman Kidani said NJPW does coolest pro-wrestling, We AJPW will do strongest pro-wrestling. Strongest is superior to Coolest. Let's compete each other.


Shiraishi talks so much shit that I don't know what to make of it anymore. I guess the fuckery Era has reached puroresu too


----------



## ywall2breakerj

JoeRulz said:


> And you do realize Japanese fans don't give a shit about KENTA and Marufuji, right?


What does your statement have to do with anything? Ok, I get it. You're trying to be cool and hip. Y U NO LIKE NO KENTERZ AND MARUFUJIZ. FLIPZ AND AVALANCHE FLCN AROWZ R BAD MKAY. Whatever. KENTA and Marufuji drew something like 6-8k fans when their match had actual reasoning and build up. That's sure as fuck not on Kobashi level, but that's the best NOAH has(d) and one could argue more than they deserve due to their pathetic treatment of young talent and bad timing and execution of their pushes. Japan may not give a shit about KENTA and Marufuji, but it cares even less about Morishima, Sugiura and co.


----------



## aivaz

There is probably more subtlety to this, but enuhito's pro-NJ updates make him look thoroughly evil and it's awesome. WAR EVIL AJPW! Who knows how it will turn out but I'm really excited for All Japan and the opportunity they're getting.

Best part of that story:


> Nagata mentioned this issue "Really? He is jerk! lol"


----------



## Obfuscation

ywall2breakerj said:


> You do realise japanese fans view wrestling from an entirely different perspective than you?


Don't be naive in thinking one match with two staples will bring the cows to come home. That's my point. It'll be a one and done type affair for the fans to get behind, but nothing long term. Don't think NOAH has a hook in any capacity in doing so right now.


----------



## Chismo

leglock said:


> American fans are fucking idiots. They won Tokyo Sports Match of the Year in 2006 and Tag Team of the Year in 2003; Marufuji won Performance Award in 2006 and another Match of the Year in 2008; and KENTA won Technique in 2011. That's not even saying that I like them or think they're the greatest wrestlers.
> 
> And it's not like Marufuji is the successor of Misawa and KENTA has Kobashi's namesake. Holy shit.


Why do you think casual, non-smark fans even remotely give a shit about the Tokyo Sport awards? It's not like they pick it.




Caponex75 said:


> Is that why KENTA got bigger receptions then everyone in NOAH including Burning when they were there?


You do realize KENTA's star power is in japan ridiculously overrated by American and European fans, right? He doesn't have any big or meaningful crossover experience in Japan, he's just a tiny little kool-aid drinking star from NOAH nowadays. If he went to New Japan, he would be jobbing to Yujiro and Devitt. And being over is not everything that matters. Especially in a cesspit like NOAH. 

And AJPW has rejuvenated Burning significantly.



antoniomare007 said:


> In other news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiraishi talks so much shit that I don't know what to make of it anymore. I guess the fuckery Era has reached puroresu too


I love this already.



ywall2breakerj said:


> What does your statement have to do with anything? Ok, I get it. You're trying to be cool and hip. Y U NO LIKE NO KENTERZ AND MARUFUJIZ. FLIPZ AND AVALANCHE FLCN AROWZ R BAD MKAY. Whatever. KENTA and Marufuji drew something like 6-8k fans when their match had actual reasoning and build up. That's sure as fuck not on Kobashi level, but that's the best NOAH has(d) and one could argue more than they deserve due to their pathetic treatment of young talent and bad timing and execution of their pushes. Japan may not give a shit about KENTA and Marufuji, but it cares even less about Morishima, Sugiura and co.


I love flips. I don't even hate KENTA, I love to watch him when he's on a right place. Marufuji too. But when they create their own circle jerk where they suck each other off all the time... then fuck them.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

That's the way it had to be. Akiyama was unhappy and found an excuse to leave and pulled his clique with him. We don't know what goes around backstage so why blame one party? Because they're not as tall as the other? Yeah right. 



> Don't be naive in thinking one match with two staples will bring the cows to come home. That's my point. It'll be a one and done type affair for the fans to get behind, but nothing long term. Don't think NOAH has a hook in any capacity in doing so right now.


I don't read minds, I read posts. Your had different content than what you're defending now.


----------



## Obfuscation

umm no. 

No match NOAH can churn out right now with their roster could force a turnaround for the company. That's been my point this whole time.


----------



## Chismo

HayleySabin said:


> No match NOAH can churn out right now with their roster could force a turnaround for the company. That's been my point this whole time.


Long story short, this. I don't even know what's all the fuss about.


----------



## Obfuscation

Isn't as if JoeRulz or myself were claiming we know how it goes in Japan or anything. Felt what I _(and him too possibly)_ was getting at is NOAH's efforts could be solid, despite futile at the end of the day. And on a personal note, another KENTA vs Marufuji match doesn't offer any appeal. Tad underwhelmed by KENTA lately.


----------



## antoniomare007

JoeRulz said:


> Long story short, this. I don't even know what's all the fuss about.


Agreed.


----------



## Caponex75

JoeRulz said:


> You do realize KENTA's star power is in japan ridiculously overrated by American and European fans, right? He doesn't have any big or meaningful crossover experience in Japan,* he's just a tiny little kool-aid drinking star from NOAH nowadays. If he went to New Japan, he would be jobbing to Yujiro and Devitt.* And being over is not everything that matters. Especially in a cesspit like NOAH.


:tak The same KENTA that was picked as one of Kawada opponents on a giant show for them? Get real. As much as he may be overrated by fans in the states, he is as much underrated by fans in the states as well. I'm not KENTA will bring the NOAH to new heights(As it takes more than one man) but he is a better candidate than anyone else in NOAH. In fact, putting it on anyone else(Or keeping it on Shima) would of continued to cause(sp?) the ark to sink. In KENTA's first GHC Title match in years against Go, his was the only to actually draw a crowd and that feeling around that time was that Shiozaki could lose. So there is merit behind people saying KENTA could possibly be one of the key reasons the ark doesn't sink. However, there is no merit behind this supposed jobbing to Devitt and Yujiro. So yeah, him getting pops or reactions over their GHC Champions isn't the only reason.


----------



## antoniomare007

I think the point is that it doesn't matter who is their champion or top guy. They are gonna be Zero-1 status unless something big happens. KENTA nor anybody on that roster is gonna lead NOAH anywhere relevant.

The feeling around that Go match wasn't that he was going to win. In fact, some of us were fearing that might happen because that would've been a horrible decision and NOAH's had become an expert on those. He made a tiny difference in PAID attendance too. And that show had a Triple Crown match and Marufuji's return.

Saying he would be jobbing to Yujiro or Devitt is moronic though. He would be a huge piece to New Japan's Jr. division if he went there.


----------



## Chismo

How's it moronic? They would just use him to put over Devitt, Taguchi or whoever the Ace is.

In heavyweight class, he would be floating around as a CHAOS thug at best.


----------



## antoniomare007

He would be positioned as Devitt's main rival, he wouldn't be jobbing to anyone but him. KENTA's has a bigger profile than Ibushi so he'd probably be even more protected.

I don't see him as a heavyweight. But a guy like Yujiro would be used to "establish" KENTA before he would job to a Makabe/Goto.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

antoniomare007 said:


> He would be positioned as Devitt's main rival, he wouldn't be jobbing to anyone but him. KENTA's has a bigger profile than Ibushi so he'd probably be even more protected.
> 
> I don't see him as a heavyweight. But a guy like Yujiro would be used to "establish" KENTA before he would job to a Makabe/Goto.


I wouldn't mind seeing him job to Goto or Suzuki. 

Though I agree with your reasoning.


----------



## Obfuscation

While I'm currently not feeling KENTA atm, if he joined a new promotion it could bring a shot of life to him (for me) and produce some interesting match ups. The NJPW theories thrown out sound like quite a bit of fun with the potential they have. Only a pipe dream, speculation, etc. Makes for a fun thought process nonetheless.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

They seem to be positioning Goto as a strong contender for the New Japan Cup win. Back to back win on the 9th and the 10th, and even beat Tanahashi's team.


----------



## DOPA

JoeRulz said:


> How's it moronic? They would just use him to put over Devitt, Taguchi or whoever the Ace is.
> 
> In heavyweight class, he would be floating around as a CHAOS thug at best.


I know you hate KENTA but he would not be jobbing Taguchi, let's get real here. He would be positioned higher than him. KENTA would be a coop for any japanese jr. division including NJPW. He would probably be built up to a program with Devitt as Devitt's arch rival. I'm not saying he would go over Devitt or become the ace, but even you surely would understand that KENTA would be a big part of that division. I would like to think NJPW would not be like WWE and get their ego's in the way just because he is not a star made by NJPW, and evidence suggests that would not happen.

At the same time though the argument that KENTA would help NOAH get a huge shove in the right direction is also completely stupid. I have not seen any evidence to suggest KENTA is or will be become a huge draw for the company. He might help them a little bit as champion and certainly has the reliability and loyalty factor but it's going to take more than one star to revive interest in the company and even if one wrestler could turn the whole company round, I definitely cannot see it being KENTA.

They need something huge to get the interest and buzz back around the product and 1 classic match right now isn't going to cut it.


----------



## Chismo

Crusade said:


> I know you hate KENTA but he would not be jobbing Taguchi, let's get real here. He would be positioned higher than him. KENTA would be a coop for any japanese jr. division including NJPW. He would probably be built up to a program with Devitt as Devitt's arch rival. I'm not saying he would go over Devitt or become the ace, but even you surely would understand that KENTA would be a big part of that division.


But that's basically what I said, lol: _"They would just use him to put over Devitt, Taguchi *or whoever the Ace is*."_


----------



## DOPA

JoeRulz said:


> But that's basically what I said, lol: _"They would just use him to put over Devitt, Taguchi *or whoever the Ace is*."_


You were talking as if KENTA would be nothing but a jobber for NJPW which you know is complete crap.


----------



## leglock

Kobashi still loves his boy.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

leglock said:


> Kobashi still loves his boy.


LOVE IT:flip


----------



## seabs

*All Japan drew 1,500 in Korakuen with a strong card. And they want to run Tokyo Dome next year without outside talent :hayden3

Teams for NOAH's Tag League:
1. KENTA & Yoshihiro Takayama
2. Takashi Sugiura & Naomichi Marufuji
3. Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka
4. Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls
5. Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima
6. Takeshi Morishima & Mohammed Yone
7. Eddie Edwards & Bobby Fish
8. Akitoshi Saito & Tomoaki Honma
9. Yoshihito Sasaki & Shinya Ishikawa
10. Yujiro Takahashi & Maybach Taniguchi

Naturally only 4 teams of NOAH contratced regulars. Sums their current situation up right now. *


----------



## antoniomare007

Yoshihito vs Sugi, Kensuke, Takayama, KENTA and Nakajima should be fun to watch. Of course none of those matches are gonna be televised I suppose.


----------



## Chismo

*NJPW, 3/11/13 (Samurai! TV)
Tokyo Korakuen Hall
1,950 Fans – Super No Vacancy*

1. New Japan Cup – Round 1: Tomohiro Ishii beat Satoshi Kojima (13:37) with a brainbuster.
2. New Japan Cup – Round 1: Hirooki Goto beat Tama Tonga (9:37) with the Shouten Kai.
3. New Japan Cup – Round 1: Toru Yano beat Manabu Nakanishi (6:18) by pinfall.
4. New Japan Cup – Round 1: Karl Anderson beat Hiroyoshi Tenzan (8:42) with the Gun Stun.
5. Special 6 Man Tag Match: Hiroshi Tanahashi, KUSHIDA & Alex Shelley beat Captain New Japan, Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi (12:09) when Tanahashi used the High Fly Flow on Captain.
6. New Japan Cup – Round 1: Yujiro Takahashi beat Togi Makabe (10:45) with a Bukko Nuki German suplex hold.
7. New Japan Cup – Round 1: Minoru Suzuki beat Yuji Nagata (10:24) with a Gotch-style piledriver.
8. New Japan Cup – Round 1: Kazuchika Okada beat Lance Archer (10:14) with the Red Ink.
9. New Japan Cup – Round 1: Davey Boy Smith Jr. beat Shinsuke Nakamura (13:06) by pinfall.


*NJPW, 3/17/13 (Samurai! TV)
Amagasaki Memorial Park Gymnasium*

1. New Japan Cup – Round 2: Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii
2. New Japan Cup – Round 2: Yujiro Takahashi vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr.
3. New Japan Cup – Round 2: Toru Yano vs. Minoru Suzuki
4. New Japan Cup – Round 2: Karl Anderson vs. Kazuchika Okada

Jado and Gedo are reading my damn mind. The show was booked exactly the way I wanted.


----------



## DOPA

Goto/Ishii and another Anderson/Okada match? :mark: awesome.

Nakamura getting knocked out in the first round is not what I expected though. Disappointed by that


----------



## PacoAwesome

I'm seeing round 3 matches being Okada/Smith Jr. and Suzuki/Ishii...well that's what I'd like it to be.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I'm pulling for Goto and Suzuki in the final. Ishii got his upset but he isn't riding a whole lot of momentum.

I think New Japan will want a different challenger for Tanahashi so my vote goes to Goto winning the whole thing. Can't underestimate Yujiro though.

Course I was sure Nakamura was going to win the whole thing. I hear Okada used a submission to win.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I'm pulling for Goto and Suzuki in the final. Ishii got his upset but he isn't riding a whole lot of momentum.
> 
> I think New Japan will want a different challenger for Tanahashi so my vote goes to Goto winning the whole thing. Can't underestimate Yujiro though.
> 
> Course I was sure Nakamura was going to win the whole thing. I hear Okada used a submission to win.


Now that you pointed it out, it would make a lot of sense to have Goto win the whole thing. And fuck everything if Yujiro wins. I don't know why but I just hate that guy for some reason. He's like a more talented Miz of NJPW imo.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

FUCK!!! Nakamura losing to Davey boy is just to set up their IC title match that everyone knew was going to happen anyways. Lame. If Goto wins New Japan Cup again then he 100% needs to win the title from Tanahashi cause him losing is getting played out.

Keep your eyes on Ishii though ..


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

BKKsoulcity said:


> FUCK!!! Nakamura losing to Davey boy is just to set up their IC title match that everyone knew was going to happen anyways. Lame. If Goto wins New Japan Cup again then he 100% needs to win the title from Tanahashi cause him losing is getting played out.
> 
> Keep your eyes on Ishii though ..


I'm 99% sure Goto will hold the title at least once in his career.Upsetting Tanahashi and the dropping it to the G1 winner, hopefully Naito would be a nice twist. The crowd was really into his so close and yet so far act so it could work.

I'm guessing Minoru beats Nakamura for the IC title down the line and Okada and Nakamura win the straps from KES.

This Chaos vs Suzuki-gun feud is like a weak version of Rise vs Bash Heel.


----------



## antoniomare007

They can go a number of ways with the NJC winner. I'm loving it.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

antoniomare007 said:


> They can go a number of ways with the NJC winner. I'm loving it.


Suzuki has been done quite often, I'm sure they'll want something new and I'm guessing he will face Okada anyway. 

Okada just lost so I don't think they will go with a rematch so soon. 

Smith likely has a title shot against Nakamura.

Ishii has limited momentum right now and hasn't been set up or presented as a big challenge or winner.

Anderson just lost so I doubt he will get a rematch so soon, like Okada. 

I think Yujiro or Goto are the only two really.


----------



## Nervosa

I bet Okada goes over so they can fix their egregious booking error at WK7.

Also, I think everyone is sleeping on Suzuki, here. Making hte World title a central piece in CHAOS/Suzukigun would be really cool.


----------



## antoniomare007

Damn Nervosa, will you ever let that WK match result go? Okada will be fine breh.



Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Suzuki has been done quite often, I'm sure they'll want something new and I'm guessing he will face Okada anyway.
> 
> Okada just lost so I don't think they will go with a rematch so soon.
> 
> Smith likely has a title shot against Nakamura.
> 
> Ishii has limited momentum right now and hasn't been set up or presented as a big challenge or winner.
> 
> Anderson just lost so I doubt he will get a rematch so soon, like Okada.
> 
> I think Yujiro or Goto are the only two really.


Oh, I think Goto is the favorite big time to win this. But what I'm loving is that there's a cool story to pretty much any of the guys left winning the Cup and challenging Tanahashi once again. I wouldn't be mad with any winner except Yujiro.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Nervosa said:


> I bet Okada goes over so they can fix their egregious booking error at WK7.
> 
> Also, I think everyone is sleeping on Suzuki, here. Making hte World title a central piece in CHAOS/Suzukigun would be really cool.


Nothing wrong with how Wrestle Kingdom was booked. They rushed Okada before and it paid off in the long run but now is the time to really develop him more. He shouldn't be shoved into the Nakamura role so quickly.


----------



## Ham and Egger

PacoAwesome said:


> Now that you pointed it out, it would make a lot of sense to have Goto win the whole thing. And fuck everything if Yujiro wins. I don't know why but I just hate that guy for some reason. He's like a more talented Miz of NJPW imo.


Yujiro is the fucking man. I love his bad ass gimmick. Fuck bitches, get money! :mark:


----------



## Hera

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I hear Okada used a submission to win.


The Rainmaker is retired ("abandoned") and Red Ink is his new finisher. He used it in the anniversary show against Michinoku? So if you watched that you saw the submission move.


----------



## Chismo

I don't think Goto's gonna win, he's gonna be busy working with Shibata. Honestly, my money is on Ishii or Suzuki. Especially Suzuki, he's on the roll.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Hera said:


> The Rainmaker is retired ("abandoned") and Red Ink is his new finisher. He used it in the anniversary show against Michinoku? So if you watched that you saw the submission move.


Why was the move retired? I really liked if. Got high praise from WON as well.

I just can't see Ishii or Suzuki challeging at this point. Besides, Laughter7 comes and goes at random. They can delay the program.

I was really hoping for Nakamura but Goto would be second best. He hasn't challenged Tanahashi since 2011 right?


----------



## antoniomare007

He retired the Rainmaker? I hope that's just a storyline because that finisher was so well protected it was amazing. And it was over as fuck.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Just found out that Goto has apparently stated if he won he would sacrifice his shot for a match with Shibata. As much as I want to see the match it would be a waste of a Cup win.

What do you guys think of All Japan's new president taunting New Japan and calling Nagata and Nakamura the only good talents in New Japan?


----------



## rockdig1228

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> What do you guys think of All Japan's new president taunting New Japan and calling Nagata and Nakamura the only good talents in New Japan?


As someone who has only recently gotten into Puro & watched New Japan pretty much exclusively (with some Dragon Gate every now & then), I find that statement ludicrous. There's a ton of talented guys working for NJPW right now - and from the majority of the discussion that I read here, All Japan wishes they could have as much talent too.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

rockdig1228 said:


> As someone who has only recently gotten into Puro & watched New Japan pretty much exclusively (with some Dragon Gate every now & then), I find that statement ludicrous. There's a ton of talented guys working for NJPW right now - and from the majority of the discussion that I read here, All Japan wishes they could have as much talent too.


I agree. I love me some Nagata and Nakamura, but the roster is teeming with talent. Seems strange that they would lash out at New Japan like that. I heard Taguchi, Goto and the New Japan pres Kidani were all offended. Maybe this is playing into a story?


----------



## rockdig1228

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I agree. I love me some Nagata and Nakamura, but the roster is teeming with talent. Seems strange that they would lash out at New Japan like that. I heard Taguchi, Goto and the New Japan pres Kidani were all offended. Maybe this is playing into a story?


I'm so new at following Puro that I can't say for sure whether it's part of a story, but it doesn't seem like it to me. If anything, it may have only been said to stir the pot - as they say, "Any publicity is good publicity." 

Not that I necessarily agree with that statement, but to me it reeks more of an attempt to latch onto the popularity of the most successful promotion in Japan today through controversy. Kinda reminds me of how Dana White can't keep his mouth shut on anything, whether he has a valid point or not.


----------



## seancarleton77

Okada's new finish is atrocious. The Miz couldn't even execute that move worse.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

seancarleton77 said:


> Okada's new finish is atrocious. The Miz couldn't even execute that move worse.


I thought it was cool. I didn't know it was his new finisher until it was brought up here, but I thought it looked okay. A tad bit awkward, but the Rainmaker looked silly the first time he used it as well.

Seeing as we keep mentioning Yujiro, was anyone else shocked when he beat Makabe? I was when I found out. Makabe was on a role coming into the thing.


----------



## Nervosa

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I thought it was cool. I didn't know it was his new finisher until it was brought up here, but I thought it looked okay. A tad bit awkward, but the Rainmaker looked silly the first time he used it as well.
> 
> Seeing as we keep mentioning Yujiro, was anyone else shocked when he beat Makabe? I was when I found out. Makabe was on a role coming into the thing.


Yujiro needed that win for their feud to mean anything. I honestly would have been shocked if Makabe won again.

I'm gonna need a source on the rainmaker being retired. That's just not a good idea.



antoniomare007 said:


> Damn Nervosa, will you ever let that WK match result go? Okada will be fine breh.


Nope, because its still such a bad idea. See below



Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Nothing wrong with how Wrestle Kingdom was booked. They rushed Okada before and it paid off in the long run but now is the time to really develop him more. He shouldn't be shoved into the Nakamura role so quickly.


The world title picture is so completely stale right now. If Okada was champion, he would have fresh matches against everyone. His character didn't need much development, its already there. 

As a result of him losing, the hottest guy in all of wrestling had all of his mystique and presensce removed. It was bad enough he lost at Dominion. That decision ALMOST makes sense if he wins it back at WK, but the way it shook out has destroyed him it factor and derailed what made him so unique. 

The world Title should be the most important thing. Having it on your best or most captivating wrestler should be a priority. Tanahashi hasn't been captivating for years and there are at least 4 guys better than him. That bad booking decision decision ruined not only Okada but the entire main event picture for a while. Not that Tanahashi is all that bad...just stale. He should have been booked as the first guy in forever who has Tanahashi's number. Instead, he now looks like a fluke who just got lucky once, pushed with the sole intention of losing to Tanahashi, and for no other reason.


----------



## Bruce L

Seabs said:


> Teams for NOAH's Tag League:
> 1. KENTA & Yoshihiro Takayama
> 2. Takashi Sugiura & Naomichi Marufuji
> 3. Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka
> 4. Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls
> 5. Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima
> 6. Takeshi Morishima & Mohammed Yone
> 7. Eddie Edwards & Bobby Fish
> 8. Akitoshi Saito & Tomoaki Honma
> 9. Yoshihito Sasaki & Shinya Ishikawa
> 10. Yujiro Takahashi & Maybach Taniguchi


This tournament is round-robin style, yes?

Meaning we're gonna see Kenskay/Nakajima vs. Yoshihito/Ishikawa?


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Nervosa said:


> The world Title should be the most important thing. Having it on your best or most captivating wrestler should be a priority. Tanahashi hasn't been captivating for years and there are at least 4 guys better than him. That bad booking decision decision ruined not only Okada but the entire main event picture for a while. Not that Tanahashi is all that bad...just stale. He should have been booked as the first guy in forever who has Tanahashi's number. Instead, he now looks like a fluke who just got lucky once, pushed with the sole intention of losing to Tanahashi, and for no other reason.


Fair point on Makabe. 

I dunno, I think the impressive buyrates for Wrestle Kingdom and for 2/10/13 speak for themselves. The people love Tanahashi, sure it's a tad bit stale, but I fully expect the New Japan Cup winner, whether it be Goto or Suzuki, to dethrone him. Give the title to established veterans, there's no need to rush Okada so fast. 

Sure he didn't look great coming off of the loss, but hell, if a guy like Ishii can get so much support despite being a lower card worker and be considered a legitimate contender by some to win the Cup then I don't think Okada has much to worry about. He'll likely get a shot at the tag titles, and he's a strong contender to win G1 as well. Pushing him right into something so fast would be stale. There's a reason Minoru went over him, the fans don't want to see an upstart go over a vet, a respected and popular one at that so quickly. 

As for the Rainmaker being retired, it is true. Cage Side Seats confirmed it.


----------



## antoniomare007

Nervosa said:


> Yujiro needed that win for their feud to mean anything. I honestly would have been shocked if Makabe won again.
> 
> The world title picture is so completely stale right now. If Okada was champion, he would have fresh matches against everyone. His character didn't need much development, its already there.
> 
> As a result of him losing, the hottest guy in all of wrestling had all of his mystique and presensce removed. It was bad enough he lost at Dominion. That decision ALMOST makes sense if he wins it back at WK, but the way it shook out has destroyed him it factor and derailed what made him so unique.
> 
> The world Title should be the most important thing. Having it on your best or most captivating wrestler should be a priority. Tanahashi hasn't been captivating for years and there are at least 4 guys better than him. That bad booking decision decision ruined not only Okada but the entire main event picture for a while. Not that Tanahashi is all that bad...just stale. He should have been booked as the first guy in forever who has Tanahashi's number. Instead, he now looks like a fluke who just got lucky once, pushed with the sole intention of losing to Tanahashi, and for no other reason.


-You are mixing up personal taste with bad business moves. You might feel that the world title scene is stale, and hell, I kinda agree with you. But New Japan has been doing amazing business with Tanahashi on top and him winning at WK hasn't affected their numbers one bit. Could they have done better with Okada on top right now? I find that hard to believe when the company is still growing after Wrestle Kingdom. It's not like they hit a wall.

It's fine if you think that Okada losing at WK was a bad move because YOUR interest has been affected. But you are making look like it's affecting New Japan when that's just not the case.

-Okada's star power hasn't been affected. Fans still treat him like a big deal, he still gets big pops and is still over very much over.

-Have patience man. Okada is young as hell. and there's not 1 puroresu Ace who hasn't faced adversity before. This CHAOS vs Suzuki Gun is perfect for Okada just like WAR vs New Japan was perfect for Hashimoto or the Jumbo feud was perfect for Misawa. This things take time in Japan and they normally work.

-New Japan hasn't miss the boat because the chance for Okada to be big is still there and most importantly, they are doing great business right now so they don't need to rush things. 

Again, I understand you feeling like NJPW missed the opportunity to be (in your opinion) interesting in all fronts. But the truth is they are doing fine right now, most of the fans that matter to New Japan are supporting the product like they haven't in a long time so there's no reason to panic.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Confused on whether Nakamura is going to defend the IC title first or go for the Tag titles? With Nakamura and Okada trading matches with K.E.S. it really seems like this will be the next match for them before Davey Boy gets his title shot (if that still happens) so that eliminates Okada from winning NJC which gets me predicting Suzuki since Goto has got to deal with Shibata and Ishii has got Mashimo.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

BKKsoulcity said:


> Confused on whether Nakamura is going to defend the IC title first or go for the Tag titles? With Nakamura and Okada trading matches with K.E.S. it really seems like this will be the next match for them before Davey Boy gets his title shot (if that still happens) so that eliminates Okada from winning NJC which gets me predicting Suzuki since Goto has got to deal with Shibata and Ishii has got Mashimo.


I would love to see Suzuki for the IC title and Nakamura and Okada or Okada and Ishii for the tag titles.


----------



## manga4life

Spent some more time re-watching some of the New Beginning matches once again since I really enjoyed the event as I noted in this thread last week, especially Minoru vs Okada and Tanahashi vs Andersen. I wouldn't mind seeing a rematch between Tanahashi and Karl again sometime in the near future even if it's not for the belt or if Tanahashi isn't champion anymore, I felt the match was good enough to warrant a rematch between them that I believe would draw some money. 

Still hurts seeing Okada lose to Minoru, but it was a pretty darn good match.


----------



## manga4life

Just watched the Shinsuke Nakamura vs Lance Archer Intercontinental Championship match from the 41st Anniversary show and felt it was a very entertaining match, especially after the ref got knocked out and replaced. Lot's of good spots and both performed very well, another hard earned win for Nakamura who has turned out to be a fantastic Intercontinental Championship holder. And man oh man was the Tanahashi vs Devitt match a good one! Lot's of great high flying moves and some good solid wrestling was showcased in that one, I was glad to see Tanahashi win since he's the top dog but I wouldn't mind seeing these two lock up in a Heavyweight Championship match someday, they really put on quite a good match.


----------



## Chismo

*NJPW, 3/17/13 (Samurai! TV)
Amagasaki Memorial Park Gymnasium*

1. Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Captain New Japan & BUSHI
2. Togi Makabe, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs. Takashi Iizuka, YOSHI-HASHI & Gedo
3. Shinsuke Nakamura & Jado vs. Lance Archer & TAKA Michinoku
4. *New Japan Cup – Round 2*: Yujiro Takahashi vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr.
5. *New Japan Cup – Round 2*: Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii
6. Yuji Nagata & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Katsuyori Shibata
7. Hiroshi Tanahashi, KUSHIDA & Alex Shelley vs. Tama Tonga, Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi
8. *New Japan Cup – Round 2*: Toru Yano vs. Minoru Suzuki
9. *New Japan Cup – Round 2*: Karl Anderson vs. Kazuchika Okada


----------



## Rah

Nervosa said:


> I bet Okada goes over so they can fix their egregious booking error at WK7.
> 
> Also, I think everyone is sleeping on Suzuki, here. Making hte World title a central piece in CHAOS/Suzukigun would be really cool.


That's exactly where my mind is going, too.

MiSu Vs Okada in the final. MiSu picking up the title would be a nice slap in the face to Okada. I disagree in how you see Okada as a fluke champion (I felt their WK7 match built them as exact equals) but I do also hope for him to win the tourney/title as opposed to MiSu.


----------



## rockdig1228

Nervosa said:


> The world title picture is so completely stale right now. If Okada was champion, he would have fresh matches against everyone. His character didn't need much development, its already there.
> 
> As a result of him losing, the hottest guy in all of wrestling had all of his mystique and presensce removed. It was bad enough he lost at Dominion. That decision ALMOST makes sense if he wins it back at WK, but the way it shook out has destroyed him it factor and derailed what made him so unique.
> 
> The world Title should be the most important thing. Having it on your best or most captivating wrestler should be a priority. Tanahashi hasn't been captivating for years and there are at least 4 guys better than him. That bad booking decision decision ruined not only Okada but the entire main event picture for a while. Not that Tanahashi is all that bad...just stale. He should have been booked as the first guy in forever who has Tanahashi's number. Instead, he now looks like a fluke who just got lucky once, pushed with the sole intention of losing to Tanahashi, and for no other reason.


I'll bring a little different perspective to this debate - I've only recently started watching New Japan and have gone through the first 3 major shows this year (WK7, New Beginning, 41st Anniversary). Even though Okada isn't champion right now, he's still treated as one of the top stars by the fans & the promotion itself. I don't think he's lost any steam at all based on fan reaction and as a new fan to puro, he stands out more than any other right now on the New Japan roster (even without the title).

And while I understand the argument that the title should be on the most captivating performer, I don't think it's always a necessity. The best example I can use for this is how Shawn Michaels was treated for most of his second run with WWE. He very rarely held any titles, but he was always involved in important angles & matches so you knew he was a top star regardless. Just from watching a little bit of NJPW from this year, that's my takeaway on how they're using Okada.


----------



## Nervosa

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I dunno, I think the impressive buyrates for Wrestle Kingdom and for 2/10/13 speak for themselves. The people love Tanahashi, sure it's a tad bit stale,


I'll follow up a little later, but I agree: it isn't affecting their business. I am talking much more about the quality of their product. (in my opinion, of course) 



> but I fully expect the New Japan Cup winner, whether it be Goto or Suzuki, to dethrone him. Give the title to established veterans, there's no need to rush Okada so fast.


I honestly feel this whole 'NJ Cup winner will beat Tanahashi' sentiment is similar to last months 'anderson might win' sentiment.....in that there is really no reason to believe it whatsoever.

I think there actually IS a need to rush Okada, only because I think that once they pulled the trigger on him, they should have committed to it in order to make him look like the real deal rather than a fluke.

If they aren't gonna put Okada over Tanahashi, I just don't see them having confidence in anyone else. 



> Sure he didn't look great coming off of the loss, but hell, if a guy like Ishii can get so much support despite being a lower card worker and be considered a legitimate contender by some to win the Cup then I don't think Okada has much to worry about.


For me, this is a massive difference. Ishii is over because he is overachieving what people thought he was capable of. Never has Ishii come off as a guy you could build the company around.

Okada's reign last year sent the message that this company now revolved around Him, and that Tanahashi's reign as the number 1 was over. 

My main concern is that it is nearly impossible to get that back now that Okada's one reign looks like he just got lucky.



> He'll likely get a shot at the tag titles, and he's a strong contender to win G1 as well. Pushing him right into something so fast would be stale. There's a reason Minoru went over him, the fans don't want to see an upstart go over a vet, a respected and popular one at that so quickly.


O, I agree that Okada will stay relevant, but there's a difference between a top tier guy and a guy you build the company around. For me, Okada is the latter, not the former. You say pushing him into something so fast would be stale....but thats what they did with him last year and it was as fresh as wrestling has been since 2007. Heck, his push last year was WAY faster than it would have been had he won at WK7.

For me, Minoru went over him because, quite frankly, after last year, it wasn't even firmly established that Suzuki was even in Okada's league. Okada lost like 3 times all year last year....Suzuki couldn't even beat Nagata at WK. Not that Nagata is bad, but he certainly isn't anywhere near the top tier right now. They needed Suzuki to beat Okada in order to legitimize the entire unit warfare thing more than anything else. Even then, the crowd certainly did want to see the rookie beat the veteran.....its just that if the 'face' wins the first match, the feud feels over. 



> As for the Rainmaker being retired, it is true. Cage Side Seats confirmed it.


That is just insane. I guess they are doing it so the next time he does it, it will have shock value.....but that is still truly insane. How disappointing.



antoniomare007 said:


> You are mixing up personal taste with bad business moves. You might feel that the world title scene is stale, and hell, I kinda agree with you. But New Japan has been doing amazing business with Tanahashi on top and him winning at WK hasn't affected their numbers one bit. Could they have done better with Okada on top right now? I find that hard to believe when the company is still growing after Wrestle Kingdom. It's not like they hit a wall.
> 
> It's fine if you think that Okada losing at WK was a bad move because YOUR interest has been affected. But you are making look like it's affecting New Japan when that's just not the case.


I apologize, and I absolutely agree! This is all personal taste, it is not business. I should have said it the way you just did. Yes, New Japan is making so much money that maybe Tanahashi was the safe bet.

But the product is staler. I know it shouldn't matter, but the state of the product is way more important to me that the level of business. Its why ROH fired Gabe and has been in the shitter ever since. Making more money, perhaps, but a crappier product.

From a purely business standpoint, you're right, it seems like Tanahashi going over was best. At the same time, I don't have any reason to think that the 'growth after Wrestle Kingdom' wouldn't have happened if Okada wins at WK7. We'll never know, but I think 8-10 fresh main event matchups with Okada as champion has to draw more than the boring predictable Tanahashi main events that we have seen already.

But you are right, its a business at the end of the day, and money over in-ring quality will always be the case. But I don't have to like it.



> -Okada's star power hasn't been affected. Fans still treat him like a big deal, he still gets big pops and is still over very much over.


I guess this is where we disagree. Sure, he is still over, but he's not an attraction anymore. He went from the center of everything the company does to just another victim of Tanahashi. It almost comes off as if he was just pushed to make Tanahashi look better when the title switched back. 

My point is not that he is ruined as a wrestler, my point is that they had a chance to make him THE wrestler, and that chance has kinda been passed on so Tanahashi can extend his stay. 



> -Have patience man. Okada is young as hell. and there's not 1 puroresu Ace who hasn't faced adversity before.


Except Tanahshi, of course. And that's part of he problem. 

Okada could have looked like the one guy Tanahashi failed to figure out. Instead, he is just a guy who got lucky once. I honestly don't see any adversity Tanahashi has had to face in who knows how long. I would like to see that, and I think it would make him much more interesting.

sure, Shinskay had a good year or so with the belt, but even then, there's a good argument to say he was pretty much just giving Tanahashi a break rather than actually looking all that much better than him. (and he is)

I just think Tanahashi is played out, and was 3 years ago. Still good, but played out. Okada provided a fresh side of Tanahashi: actually having to fight from behind. Actually not being the favorite. They had a chance to make Okada the guy who FINALLY has Tanahashi's number: instead, he is just another speed bump. Maybe the highest speed bump, but nothing more.



> This CHAOS vs Suzuki Gun is perfect for Okada just like WAR vs New Japan was perfect for Hashimoto or the Jumbo feud was perfect for Misawa. This things take time in Japan and they normally work.


Yeah, but when those fueds happened, Misawa and Hash weren't being booked as the top guys quite yet. Part of what made Okada so special last year is that he was totally ready to be THE man before anyone but New Japan seemed to expect it. 

Then they pulled the rug out.

Misawa and Hash weren't pushed to the top only to get pulled down under someone else. Once the company pulled the trigger on those guys and booked them as the company's Number One, they committed to them and left them there. Even when they weren't champion, they felt like the top guys. Okada, instead, got pushed as the guy who would usher in the post-tanahashi era, only for Tanahashi to take it back. Okada's big coming out party now comes off as more of an exception than a rule. 

Again, I'm not saying they have lost him as a great main event talent, I'm saying they have lost the chance to truly make somehtign sepcial.



> -New Japan hasn't miss the boat because the chance for Okada to be big is still there and most importantly, they are doing great business right now so they don't need to rush things.


You're absolutely right. Tanahashi was the safe business choice, and Okada will be around for a while. But will Okada ever again be the hottest thing in wrestling like he was last year? I'm not so sure. For me, a lot of mistique is already lost in the fact that it looks like he's booked to be inferior to Tanahashi on all but one, isolated,(lucky?) occasion.



> Again, I understand you feeling like NJPW missed the opportunity to be (in your opinion) interesting in all fronts. But the truth is they are doing fine right now, most of the fans that matter to New Japan are supporting the product like they haven't in a long time so there's no reason to panic.


This is true. All of this is my opinion. I understand my opinion is not best for business, and I understand business is all that matters. But the Anderson title match was a total waste of time, and this Devitt thing isn't much better. Maybe they want Tanahashi to be invincible, and that's fine if that's the case. But New Japan was pretty interesting when the top face had an enemy he couldn't get the best of. Now, instead of that top adversary that Tanahshi can't beat, Okada is just another guy who exists to make Tanahashi look good.


----------



## Chismo

As stale as Tanahashi is in terms of character and being the Ace, he's definitely not stale in the ring, I mean ffs he's busting out good and great matches left, right and centre. Okada at WK 7 was the rubber match, Anderson's challenge was fresh, the Devitt stuff was and is - FRESH. If Ishii wins, he's gonna be fresh. If Okada or MiSu win, one of them is gonna take it, especially if Tanahashi surpasses Mutoh's record by the time Invasion Attack comes.

Hating on Tanahashi is fine, but if it blinds your rational thinking, then you're fucked.


----------



## manga4life

I personally don't want to see Tanahashi lose the belt anytime soon, I'm loving him as the IWGP Heavyweight Champion and I want to see him hold the title for as long as possible. If he was to lose it I'd love to see it happen toward the end of Summer or maybe sometime in the Fall, he's putting on great defenses and he's adding prestige to the belt with every match he wrestles (in my opinion).


----------



## Nervosa

JoeRulz said:


> As stale as Tanahashi is in terms of character and being the Ace, he's definitely not stale in the ring, I mean ffs he's busting out good and great matches left, right and centre. Okada at WK 7 was the rubber match, Anderson's challenge was fresh, the Devitt stuff was and is - FRESH. If Ishii wins, he's gonna be fresh. If Okada or MiSu win, one of them is gonna take it, especially if Tanahashi surpasses Mutoh's record by the time Invasion Attack comes.
> 
> Hating on Tanahashi is fine, but if it blinds your rational thinking, then you're fucked.


If 'rational thinking' is money, sure, I'm totally wrong. You're certainly entitled to your opinion, but Okada is the one who has been having great matches left right and centre, as much if not more than Tanahashi, and usually with less time afforded to him.

You can't pretend any one of those matches wouldn't at least have a really good chance of being better with Okada as champion. I'm glad you thought the anderson and devitt matches were fresh, but in all honestly, I haven't heard many people agree. For me they were stale, typical, and predictable. Never for a second did it ever feel like Tanahashi would lose. In fact, that was the reason the WK7 match against Okada was the worst of their 3 matches. The overwhelming reaction on this board after the Anderson match especially was how much Tanahashi seemed to drag Anderson down, especially with his selling.

sure if Ishii wins it will be fresh....but is it really because of Tanahashi? An Ishii title match would be fresh against anyone.(although let's just stop pretending right now that Ishii is going to win this....It would be awesome but we are all getting our hopes way too damn high.)

My point is that there is nothing that Tanahashi is doing that is making anything fresh. Again, it sounded like you thought the Devitt and Anderson were fresh, but I don't think I'm the only one who disagrees with you. 

I don't even really hate Tanahashi. I just think there are too many guys who are too much better than him right now.


----------



## Caponex75

I would actually agree with Nervosa. Okada beating Tanahashi the one time is starting to feel like luck of the draw every time I think about it. Tanahashi beating Okada has to be one of the worst decisions done in NJPW in some time and missed opportunity if you ask me. It's especially bad considering Tanahashi has had basically a three year reign and has ran out of people that are believable against him(Anderson was the last guy.)


----------



## antoniomare007

*Nervosa* I understand you stance on the subject and even though I don't agree with most of it, I can see were you care coming from. But let's keep talking about this particular matter for a little while longer as I think this might be interesting... 



Nervosa said:


> My point is not that he is ruined as a wrestler, my point is that they had a chance to make him THE wrestler, and that chance has kinda been passed on so Tanahashi can extend his stay.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Except Tanahshi, of course. And that's part of he problem.
> 
> Okada could have looked like the one guy Tanahashi failed to figure out. Instead, he is just a guy who got lucky once. I honestly don't see any adversity Tanahashi has had to face in who knows how long. I would like to see that, and I think it would make him much more interesting.
> 
> sure, Shinskay had a good year or so with the belt, but even then, there's a good argument to say he was pretty much just giving Tanahashi a break rather than actually looking all that much better than him. (and he is)
> 
> I just think Tanahashi is played out, and was 3 years ago. Still good, but played out. Okada provided a fresh side of Tanahashi: actually having to fight from behind. Actually not being the favorite. They had a chance to make Okada the guy who FINALLY has Tanahashi's number: instead, he is just another speed bump. Maybe the highest speed bump, but nothing more.
> 
> Yeah, but when those fueds happened, Misawa and Hash weren't being booked as the top guys quite yet. Part of what made Okada so special last year is that he was totally ready to be THE man before anyone but New Japan seemed to expect it.
> 
> Then they pulled the rug out.
> 
> Misawa and Hash weren't pushed to the top only to get pulled down under someone else. Once the company pulled the trigger on those guys and booked them as the company's Number One, they committed to them and left them there. Even when they weren't champion, they felt like the top guys. Okada, instead, got pushed as the guy who would usher in the post-tanahashi era, only for Tanahashi to take it back. Okada's big coming out party now comes off as more of an exception than a rule.
> 
> Again, I'm not saying they have lost him as a great main event talent, I'm saying they have lost the chance to truly make somehtign sepcial.


You are right about Tanahashi being an estrange kind of Ace. Even though he wasn't really the n°1 guy until he beat Mutoh at WK, he never really had a big rival or angle were he had to make a comeback to be established as "the man". In that sense he's sorta like Mutoh. Who also was New Japan's main guy for a while but he was never the Ace Hashimoto was.

I think there's more big star potential in Okada having to crawl back against Suzuki, eventually overtaking Nakamura and THEN beating Tanahashi than him being the young prodigy that has Tana's number (Naito fits better for that angle, IMO). Mainly because I think the bigest Aces come from that type of storyline.

Were Misawa and Hashimoto not pushed as heavily as Okada? That's debatable. 

Misawa's push came from out of nowhere from the necessity of replacing Tenryu, and he was a hit from day 1. And he still had to wait 3 years before being the unquestionable Ace. Was he featured more prominently than Okada even though he wasn't holding the TC? Ehhh, not so sure about that. The main thing you could argue is that he was the leader of his stable, and Okada is still 1B to Nakamura's 1A. But I don't think that matters too much if they eventually book him to overtake Shinsuke.

Hashimoto is even a better comparison because he was pushed hard in 89' before taking a step back compared to Chono and Mutoh. They build him great so that when he would finally beat Tenryu everyone would know New Japan was now his. I think Jado & Gedo could do something similar to Okada. 

I just don't see how his window to be a special kind of Ace is closed at all.


----------



## Nervosa

antoniomare007 said:


> You are right about Tanahashi being an estrange kind of Ace. Even though he wasn't really the n°1 guy until he beat Mutoh at WK, he never really had a big rival or angle were he had to make a comeback to be established as "the man". In that sense he's sorta like Mutoh. Who also was New Japan's main guy for a while but he was never the Ace Hashimoto was.
> 
> I think there's more big star potential in Okada having to crawl back against Suzuki, eventually overtaking Nakamura and THEN beating Tanahashi than him being the young prodigy that has Tana's number (Naito fits better for that angle, IMO). Mainly because I think the bigest Aces come from that type of storyline.
> 
> Were Misawa and Hashimoto not pushed as heavily as Okada? That's debatable.
> 
> Misawa's push came from out of nowhere from the necessity of replacing Tenryu, and he was a hit from day 1. And he still had to wait 3 years before being the unquestionable Ace. Was he featured more prominently than Okada even though he wasn't holding the TC? Ehhh, not so sure about that. The main thing you could argue is that he was the leader of his stable, and Okada is still 1B to Nakamura's 1A. But I don't think that matters too much if they eventually book him to overtake Shinsuke.
> 
> Hashimoto is even a better comparison because he was pushed hard in 89' before taking a step back compared to Chono and Mutoh. They build him great so that when he would finally beat Tenryu everyone would know New Japan was now his. I think Jado & Gedo could do something similar to Okada.
> 
> I just don't see how his window to be a special kind of Ace is closed at all.


Glad to keep the discussion going, antonio. And Capone, its nice to agree once and a while!

antonio, I like your Tanahashi comparison to Mutoh quite a bit, except for what you said: he was never REALLY the ace like Hash was. Tanahashi is not only an ace, he is an ace that doesn't even really come off as beatable unless its a fluke.

I respectfully cannot disagree with you more on Naito being the upstart who Tanahashi can't beat. I like Naito and all, but I just don't see how he is nearly the worker Okada is. Could be wrong, but I'm just not entirely convinced that Naito is there yet. Especially how much guys seem to change their offense after big knee injuries.

Not only that, but Okada beating Tanahashi last year would have set the table PEREFECTLY for that storyline, if it hadn't all been erased by Dominion and WK7. 

You say you would rather he defeat Suzuki, then beat Nakamura before winning the title again and cementing himself as ace. I think that is a great idea............if he had never won the title before. But he did. So the 'slow build to being a champion' won't work....he was already champion!

The fact is, he did win the title, and the way he won it is very important here. When no one expected it, he shocked the world and didn't just win, he put his foot up on Tanahashi like he owned him. It was fresh and exciting because no one does that to Tanahashi. The beauty of Okada is he ALREADY got pushed, and they DIDNT use the gradual, win-by-win way you explained, they decided to use it as a shock victory. Out of nowhere, when Tanahashi was his most arrogant, when he had no reason to think New Japan wouldn't be his own personal playground for years to come, Okada decided to take over. Shock title wins are a big risk, but if you truly believe in the person winning the belt, it is one of the best ways to usher in a new era.

...unless you have him lose two rematches, making the original win seem like a fluke more than a changing of the guard....which, in my opinion, it should have been. Heck, it certainly felt like one at the time, and all during his reign. New Japan was more exciting during Okada's reign than it had been in years. It was so exciting that even after Tanahashi won it back, there was still excitement because everyone knew Okada was getting the belt back at Wrestle Kingdom. It was exciting because the DOMINION match felt like a fluke, which, for me, it should have been. Okada's first win was a shocker, but his second, at Wrestle Kingdom, was setup perfectly to be his coronation for a new era.

Can you imagine the invincible Tanahashi being booked as if he can only beat Okada in a fluke at Dominion? Now that is one exciting prospect. The ace for years has finally met someone he can't straight up beat. It would force him to re-invent himself to come at Okada from a new angle.

To me, that was the most exciting way to book the future, and that got destroyed when Okada lost. Okada lost, and he didn't even make Tanahashi change. Tanahashi did NOTHING different than what he has done for five years. Okada wasn't even good enough to make Tanahashi try anything new. that just completely illegitimizes his title win in the first place. 


So I guess what I want is kinda what you desribed with Hash: I wanted Okada to win, and for there to be no doubt in anyone's mind that New Japan belonged to Okada. Why? Because that is how it felt last year, and when Okada didn't immediately get the belt back, its made his whole reign look like just a Tanahashi hiccup.


----------



## antoniomare007

I don't even think things should go as quickly as Okada having to dethrone Tanahashi to be honest. Tana being Okada's second or third defense in an eventual 2nd reign (whenever that is) after going through Suzuki Gun and Nakamura, would be better to cement him as a the unquestionable n°1, imo. 

My point on Tana/Mutoh comparison is that Tana is _"that"_ kind of Ace (in terms of importance). Whereas Okada can still be a Hash/Misawa kind of Ace. There's still room for him to be bigger than Tanahashi IMO. But that requires patience. 


BTW, I wasn't saying Naito should be a bigger player in the company than Okada. I just see him better as the young prodigy who has Tana's number than Okada. That way you can also build the Okada/Naito rivalry for the future.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Nervosa said:


> That is just insane. I guess they are doing it so the next time he does it, it will have shock value.....but that is still truly insane. How disappointing.


Yeah, it was disappointing. The move got over, I don't know why but maybe it was hard to sell or something? Or it could be brought back as you said, farther down the line as a huge 'match ender' finisher. 

I will agree that we could do with a change, which was why I was so behind Nakamura winning this tournament. 

Sometimes I forget how young Okada is and how much he has accomplished already. As you affirmed he won't have any trouble staying relevant. This feud with Suzuki-gun should propel him into a staple on the roster. New Japan has different ways of doing that and I feel by using Okada to round out the cards it will really get him over even more with the fans.

As for the Minoru match I meant for of it wouldn't feel right to the fans for Okada to get hot-shot right over a guy like Suzuki, regardless of whether they were cheering for him or not. As you said the win helped Minoru, but I believe it also gives Okada a surprise factor for later on. He pulled off an upset before, I think some regular breaks should be made before he pulls of many more. 

All in all, I don't think Okada will ever have to worry about falling behind. Possibly the only threat to being the future Ace is Naito and Okada already has a leg up. 

Tanahashi will have an entertaining Spring in my view. Whoever wins the Cup will be an exciting or new opponent. Goto hasn't faced him for a title since 2011, Minoru always has great matches with him, Okada is less likely but possible, same with Anderson and dark horses like Ishii and Smith will no doubt be something new and entertaining for him.


----------



## Bruce L

While I certainly can't disagree that Okada's title win last year was a big shock to the system that led to some fresh and interesting stuff for New Japan, I have to ask: Was I the only one who _didn't_ see it as a major, world-shaking "new guy being firmly established forever and ever as The Man" moment? Is it possible, Nervosa, that, because it was SO unexpected, and led to some matches and booking decisions that were SO good and interesting, you saw it as being a bigger deal than it was meant to be?


----------



## aivaz

Okada has a long way to go as a wrestler so the hype here is real depressing. What the match at New Beginning last year established if anything was that Tanahashi is a good hand, not that Okada needed to take Tanahashi's spot in his early 20s and be at the vanguard of some (probably awful if not indistinguishable) new era. Poor guy broke a record with his G-1 win, now he has to become NJ ace absurdly early in his career if he's ever going to recover.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Wow someone earlier posting about the possibility of a Okada/Naito rivalry for the long run reminds me of Tanahashi/Nakamura. All we need now is a third wheeler who never wins the title to join that feud similar to Goto lololol.


----------



## Rah

I like the symbolism he gave behind the name, but who honestly saw this move and gave it the go ahead in being used? It's so bad.


----------



## Chismo

Nervosa said:


> I'm glad you thought the anderson and devitt matches were fresh, but in all honestly, I haven't heard many people agree. For me they were stale, typical, and predictable. Never for a second did it ever feel like Tanahashi would lose. In fact, that was the reason the WK7 match against Okada was the worst of their 3 matches. The overwhelming reaction on this board after the Anderson match especially was how much Tanahashi seemed to drag Anderson down, especially with his selling.


Well, if your marky nature and "insider" booking comprehensions prevent you from enjoying wrestling matches, then I pity you, tbh.

And Tanahahsi's selling, eh? Did you notice how Okada's selling habits deteriorated this year? Almost in every match there are moments where he resets everything by shrugging off previous big moves from his opponents. But at least he's still super strong in mental and character departments.



Rah said:


> I like the symbolism he gave behind the name, but who honestly saw this move and gave it the go ahead in being used? It's so bad.


Meh, at least he dropkicks them prior to the move, and his opponents sell it properly, so no biggie there in my book.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Rah said:


> I like the symbolism he gave behind the name, but who honestly saw this move and gave it the go ahead in being used? It's so bad.


The one on TAKA looks better. I suppose the Rainmaker will be used as a match finisher? Like the Anaconda Cross? Rarely used, really just to get a reaction from the crowd when it is used?


----------



## Rah

Yet the one on TAKA is so openly co-operative and in no way shows a point to the "figure-four" addition.

What makes the second so bad is that it's so awkward and tardy in its execution. A drop-kick shouldn't leave his opponent as hapless as one would need to be to see the submission coming and not do anything in the many seconds it takes in setting up. It just isn't destructively fitting to the name nor the wrestler.

Maybe I'll grow into it but it really is aesthetically ugly, slow and awkward.


----------



## Defrost

The Tanahashi/Devitt match was the start of his heel turn so if that is not fresh I don't know. Watch it play out at Night 1 of the NJ Cup and see Devitt going the full Nick Diaz on twitter


----------



## seabs

*Where in the hell has this Okada dropped the Rainmaker lariat talk come from? He was even going for it in the Archer match. Winning a match with more than one move doesn't mean he's dropping the Rainmaker Finisher. Tanahashi uses the Cloverleaf as a submission finisher sometimes, even on the same show. Doesn't mean he's dropped the Frog Splash as his finisher. It's just another finishing move along with the Rainmaker rather than instead of. The new submission doesn't look good at all though. The figure four part makes little sense and looks terrible. Crowd haven't reacted to it either. Partly due it taking time to set in as a finish but I also think partly because of how sloppy and ....eh it looks. Fine if he uses it like Tana uses the Cloverleaf.

Lovin where the NJ Cup is going. So many different directions possible. Only 2 I'd rule out as having next to no chance are Ishii and Yujiro. Can't believe people are even pegging Ishii to win. I love Ishii more than anyone but you don't go from no spot on the Tokyo Dome card to winning the NJ Cup. He's getting more exposure in bigger matches though and that's glorious. My pick is Suzuki at this point. If not then Goto but fuck I don't need to see Goto winning another tourney just to lose. Doing another Tanahashi/Suzuki title match after KOPW is smart too. I'd hold off on Okada/Tanahashi for a while. Doesn't really make sense to shove Okada back in that direction after starting the Suzuki-Gun feud and pushing it pretty hard. They'll probably give Okada/Nakamura a Tag Title shot at the next PPV and that frees MiSu up for the main event too. Semi's I'd love for are Ishii/Suzuki and Okada/Smith with a Okada/Suzuki Final. Probably be Goto rather than Ishii though.

Okada really should have won at WK but they're taking him in a new direction now and he's gonna be fine. He's too good and too young to be hurt by not winning at WK long term. The title run was more of an impact statement cementing that he's a top guy now and for the future in people's brains. Without that title run he wouldn't be viewed at the same level and when he wins the title next time down the line it'll be much bigger and they'll benefit off the first prelude title run. The Tana can't beat Okada story would have been great but Okada will be fine going the route of establishing himself AFTER showing he can win the title. People wouldn't be buying into him as strongly if he didn't have that title run. It'll all work out just fine in the long run, probably even better than if he was the champ now coming out of WK.*


----------



## Rah

Well, to be fair, Puroresu Spirit did run the line that he's dropping Rainmaker for Red Ink. Since then it's run wild as "Rainmaker retired".



Puroresu Spiritu said:


> Okada has stated that he will replace the Rainmaker with Red Ink.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed Day 1 of the NJPW Cup here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/03/njpw-new-japan-cup-2013-3112013.html

Overall thoughts: Watch the opener and skip the rest. It was one of Kojima's best matches and the rest of the matches had bad combinations of wrestlers or were too short to be anything great.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## aivaz

Rah said:


> Yet the one on TAKA is so openly co-operative and in no way shows a point to the "figure-four" addition.
> 
> What makes the second so bad is that it's so awkward and tardy in its execution. A drop-kick shouldn't leave his opponent as hapless as one would need to be to see the submission coming and not do anything in the many seconds it takes in setting up. It just isn't destructively fitting to the name nor the wrestler.
> 
> Maybe I'll grow into it but it really is aesthetically ugly, slow and awkward.


Yeh no credible wrestler should ever be taking his ridiculous, contrived subs. I've decided this is worse than when an armbar or other tap/snap subs are sold like a boston crab. Because if Okada decided to start using an armbar he'd add a bunch of circus stuff on top of it, and you could prepare a bowl of cereal by the time he'd apply it..


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Guys, what exactly is the Kido clutch? I saw it posted on the results way back that Sakuraba used some called the Kido clutch to pin Wataru. Was it that weird flip-pinfall?


----------



## Nervosa

JoeRulz said:


> Well, if your marky nature and "insider" booking comprehensions prevent you from enjoying wrestling matches, then I pity you, tbh.


Not buying into a challenger isn't marky and insider....its bad booking and a waste of a main event and title defense. Pretty obvious that if no one believes the challenger is going to win because the champion can't afford to sell his stuff, its gonna affect the match negatively, whether you are 'marky' or not.



> And Tanahahsi's selling, eh? Did you notice how Okada's selling habits deteriorated this year? Almost in every match there are moments where he resets everything by shrugging off previous big moves from his opponents. But at least he's still super strong in mental and character departments.


That was true for Okada only during his two matches with Anderson. I love anderson, but he tends to like to hurry his matches to trading finishers and counters without build. Okada was kinda forced to play to him in those regards.

Other than that, you really have no merit to saying Okada's selling has been bad. Unless you count legitimate counters and recovery during finishing stretches as 'shrugging off moves.'


----------



## leglock

Kenta Kobashi will be the new PWF Chairman after he retires 5/11; Suwama is the new Triple Crown champion; Akiyama and Shiozaki won the World Tag Team Championships; KAI beat Sanada in a dud of a match; Muto beat Kono with the Frankensteiner, with Takayama and Frye recreating their PRIDE fight; and Kanemaru and Junior Stars both retained.

They're setting up Suwama vs Shiozaki.

New Japan Cup semi-finals will be Smith vs. Goto and Okada vs. Suzuki.


----------



## EmbassyForever

leglock said:


> Kenta Kobashi will be the new PWF Chairman after he retires 5/11; Suwama is the new Triple Crown champion; Akiyama and Shiozaki won the World Tag Team Championships; KAI beat Sanada in a dud of a match; Muto beat Kono with the Frankensteiner, with Takayama and Frye recreating their PRIDE fight; and Kanemaru and Junior Stars both retained.
> 
> They're setting up Suwama vs Shiozaki.
> 
> New Japan Cup semi-finals will be Smith vs. Goto and Okada vs. Suzuki.


Should have been Goto vs Suzuki and Smith vs Okada, IMO. Maybe Goto is winning this year?


----------



## Bubz

Hopefully not another Goto/Okada match in the final.


----------



## leglock




----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

(1) Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask IV vs. Captain New Japan & BUSHI
◆Winner: Tiger (8:22) with a Jumping Crucifix Hold on BUSHI.
(2) Togi Makabe, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs. ◆Winner: ()Takashi Iizuka, YOSHI-HASHI & Gedo
~ Kojima called out the NWA “Invader”. Kojima aims for a resurrection for himself.

◆Winner: Kojima (11:58) following a Lariat to Gedo
(3) Shinsuke Nakamura & Jado vs. Lance Archer & TAKA Michinoku
◆Winner: Nakamura (9:34) following the Boma~Ye to TAKA.

(4) NEW JAPAN CUP 2013 2nd Round Match: Yujiro Takahashi vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr.
◆Winner: Smith (11:43) with a Jumping Powerbomb.
(5) NEW JAPAN CUP 2013 2nd Round Match: Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii
◆Winner: Goto (18:46) following the Shouten Kai.
~ Goto moves on to the semi-finals.

(6) Yuji Nagata & Manabu Nakanishi vs. “Laughter7″ Kazushi Sakuraba & Katsuyori Shibata
◆Winner: Sakuraba (11:13) with a Triangle Choke on Nakanishi.
~ Nagata requested a singles match against Sakuraba.
(7) Hiroshi Tanahashi, KUSHIDA & Alex Shelley vs. Tama Tonga, Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi
◆Winner: Tanahashi (12:18) with the High Fly Flow on Tonga.
~ Devitt seemed to be upset during the backstage interview. This is not the first time that Devitt has shown some “heel” like changes ever since that match with Tanahashi. Could something be on the horizon for him?

(8) NEW JAPAN CUP 2013 2nd Round Match: Toru Yano vs. Minoru Suzuki
◆Winner: Yano (10:14) with the Akakiri (Red Mist).
(9) NEW JAPAN CUP 2013 2nd Round Match: “The Machine Gun” Karl Anderson vs. Kazuchika Okada
◆Winner: Okada (15:27) following the Rainmaker.
~ Okada moves on the semi-finals.


Okay, so Goto has to win now! Suzuki was the only guy likely to win aside from Goto and Yujiro had a shot too and now both are out. I'm pretty sure Yano isn't winning, an Okada rematch would be so sudden and Smith is likely getting an Intercontinental title shot. 

Of course, Shibata just resurfaced, so it's possible Smith could end up winning, but I deem it as less likely. 

Glad Laughter7 is back. I wonder if they will get the tag titles on these guys someday?


----------



## Hera

Guess someone said the Red Ink looked like ass cause that abandoning the Rainmaker lasted all of 2 matches. 8*D



> Prince Devitt ‏@fergaldevitt
> 
> @taguchiryusuke get some rest tonight bro,we have to kick ass 55 style tomorrow.We have @Tama_Tonga on our team so its like a handicap match


Guess he wasn't wrong! 8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D


----------



## EmbassyForever

So wait, it'll be Yano vs Okada? sounds like an awesome match lol. But lately there's some strange booking in NJPW.


----------



## DOPA

Yano beat Suzuki? fpalm fpalm fpalm. What the fuck.

Yano was awful in his first round match. Absolutely terrible. Hope he didn't drag Suzuki down in this one :/.

Looks like its Goto vs Okada final. I got no problem with this. I don't see Okada winning and getting the shot again so soon and I don't see Smith winning it. Yano is a complete joke so Goto I think is on to win the tournament.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Crusade said:


> Yano beat Suzuki? fpalm fpalm fpalm. What the fuck.
> 
> Yano was awful in his first round match. Absolutely terrible. Hope he didn't drag Suzuki down in this one :/.
> 
> Looks like its Goto vs Okada final. I got no problem with this. I don't see Okada winning and getting the shot again so soon and I don't see Smith winning it. Yano is a complete joke so Goto I think is on to win the tournament.


Yano is entertaining, which is the saving grace for most of his matches, but yeah, him winning over Suzuki seems strange, if not downright stupid, and isn't Yano in CHAOS anyway? Seems weird to set up a match like that when they could have furthered the Suzuki-gun feud.

It's very likely a Goto win at this point. They could pull a shocked and have Smith win but I am very sure he will face Nakamura, who doesn't exactly have a wealth of challengers. 

I wish Yujiro had gotten through. I would have liked to have seen him face Goto.

The match with Ishii went to 18 mins. Must be a pretty good one. 

The Rainmaker is back. I don't mind Okada having another finisher, which was way I was intrigued by Red Ink being used. Hopefully he will continue to use both.


----------



## DOPA

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Yano is entertaining, which is the saving grace for most of his matches, but yeah, him winning over Suzuki seems strange, if not downright stupid, and isn't Yano in CHAOS anyway? Seems weird to set up a match like that when they could have furthered the Suzuki-gun feud.
> 
> It's very likely a Goto win at this point. They could pull a shocked and have Smith win but I am very sure he will face Nakamura, who doesn't exactly have a wealth of challengers.
> 
> I wish Yujiro had gotten through. I would have liked to have seen him face Goto.
> 
> The match with Ishii went to 18 mins. Must be a pretty good one.
> 
> The Rainmaker is back. I don't mind Okada having another finisher, which was way I was intrigued by Red Ink being used. Hopefully he will continue to use both.


Very weird match up indeed. Yano sucks to me, I'm sorry but I find nothing redeeming about him and he hasn't changed my mind yet.

To be honest, Goto winning is very eh simply because I don't buy him as a threat to Tanahashi. I wouldn't mind him in the final as long as it is against Okada really but yeah.

Nakamura/Smith rematch I like the idea of. I really enjoyed their first round match.

The Rainmaker is still here :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## EmbassyForever

My semi-finals would be like:

Ishii vs Davey Boy Smith
Okada vs Suzuki

And Ishii vs Okada in the finals :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm surprised to see that jobber Yano beat Suzuki. I hope Goto wins the whole thing so I don't have see Okada job to Tanahashi again.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Heavenly Invader said:


> I'm surprised to see that jobber Yano beat Suzuki. I hope Goto wins the whole thing so I don't have see Okada job to Tanahashi again.


You don't think the Cup winner won't beat Tanahashi? He's gone on for a while, they could put it on the winner, it's very possible. Especially since he's nearing Mutoh's reign in length.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Crusade said:


> Yano beat Suzuki? fpalm fpalm fpalm. What the fuck.
> 
> Yano was awful in his first round match. Absolutely terrible. Hope he didn't drag Suzuki down in this one :/.
> 
> Looks like its Goto vs Okada final. I got no problem with this. I don't see Okada winning and getting the shot again so soon and I don't see Smith winning it. Yano is a complete joke so Goto I think is on to win the tournament.


Yano hate? What the fuck? Yano is awesome. Shame on you. Yano-MiSu WILL be awesome just like their G1 Climax match was......and Yano won in that one as well. Yano eliminating MiSu is a smart decision as it keeps MiSu and Okada away from each other for the time being.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

ywall2breakerj said:


> Yano hate? What the fuck? Yano is awesome. Shame on you. Yano-MiSu WILL be awesome just like their G1 Climax match was......and Yano won in that one as well. Yano eliminating MiSu is a smart decision as it keeps MiSu and Okada away from each other for the time being.


I think Yano is entertaining and very funny and a good character, much like Iizuka, but I think another Suzuki and Okada match would have been good. It could lead to a rubber match to end the program completely.


----------



## Caponex75

I love Yano as the one odd guy and I've always had. Sure, he is nowhere near the wrestler Suzuki or Tanahashi is(Kayfabe wise and overall) but that is the point. He cheats, uses desperate roll ups, and is just a overall jackass. He is presented as a guy that is out classed and can still win. Yano beating Suzuki is perfectly fine.


----------



## bigbuxxx

I've found Yano to be boring from the very first time I watched him in the G-1 in 2011 and nothing has changed my mind despite seeing him many times since.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> You don't think the Cup winner won't beat Tanahashi? He's gone on for a while, they could put it on the winner, it's very possible. Especially since he's nearing Mutoh's reign in length.


No one in this has any real momentum in winning the belt. Other than winning the cup itself I don't think anyone has a shot in beating Tanahashi. Plus isn't Goto going to feud with Shibata anyway?


----------



## Derek

I probably like Yano better than most, but him going over MiSu seems dumb to me.

I was honestly hoping Suzuki would win the cup and the belt. The Chaos vs Suzuki-Gun feud could have had an interesting twist if you had the Chaos guys chasing the belt.


----------



## Bubz

People underrating Yano in here.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Yano-Tanahashi 2011 G1 match is da best. And it's pretty much a Yano carry job. YANO. TO. RU.


----------



## PacoAwesome

So glad Okada still has the Rainmaker. The Red Ink is aight and I don't mind it as a sub finisher, but there is no reason to retire the Rainmaker for it.


----------



## B-Boy21

Ok I just watched Nakamura vs Sakuraba from wrestlingkingdom and that was shit. Just awful by both men. That match was everything wrong with prowrestling. Normally I really enjoy watching Nakamura but I don't know what happen. I remember reading people's opinions on here saying that it was a match of the year and while I respect everyones opinion I have to ask how.

The rest of the show on the other hand has been great. The three way Jrs title match and Suzuki vs Nagata have really stolen the show.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Heavenly Invader said:


> No one in this has any real momentum in winning the belt. Other than winning the cup itself I don't think anyone has a shot in beating Tanahashi. Plus isn't Goto going to feud with Shibata anyway?


Look what momentum got Suzuki. I think there's a sufficient chance that we could see an upset. Though, perhaps my Goto bias is getting to me.


----------



## Defrost

Devitt's twitter is so much fun


----------



## EmbassyForever

Defrost said:


> Devitt's twitter is so much fun


His Twitter war with TAKA was amazing.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*I don't think that they released Infinity 284 (my DG-Distributor couldn't even find it) so that sucks but whatever, I read the results of that show.
_______________

Infinity 285 (Primal Gate) (1/27/2013)
-My bad on the earlier name, I got the name of this show mixed in with the previous show by mistake. Overall this was solid show topped with an excellent and dramatic (if you've follow storylines) main event. Overbooking aside, it was very satisfying to see Tanizaki finally regain his name back after a year long feud.*

CIMA, Dragon Kid & Gamma vs. Hulk, Kzy & Ryu-***
Jimmy Kagetora vs. Masato Yoshino-N/R
Cyber Kong vs. Stalker Ichikawa-N/R
Doi, Yoshino & Ricochet vs. Shingo, YAMATO & Shenlong-***
Masaaki Mochizuki & Don Fuiji vs. Genki Horiguchi & Jimmy Kanda-***
Naoki Tanizaki vs. Mr. Quu Quu Toyonaka Dolphin-****

*Infinity 286 (Truth Gate) (2/7/2013)
-Good Infinity that did a great job of continuing storylines; which served to boost up matches in the second half of the card. The first half was pretty eh, though Garo/Tanizaki was pretty funny and match of the show goes to the unstoppable World-1 International, who told an excellent story with the Veterans.*

CIMA & Gamma vs. Jimmy Kanda & Jimmy Kagetora-***
Kikugaro vs. Naoki Tanizaki-N/R
Mondai Ryu vs. Kotoka vs. Stalker Ichikawa-DUD
Doi, Yoshino & Ricochet vs. Mochizuki, Fuiji & Kid-****
Shingo Takagi & YAMATO vs. K-Ness & Kenichiro Arai-***
Tozawa, Hulk, Penguin & Kzy vs. Susumu, HAGM, Saito & Kong-****


----------



## EmbassyForever

Matt_Yoda said:


> *I don't think that they released Infinity 284 (my DG-Distributor couldn't even find it) so that sucks but whatever, I read the results of that show.
> _______________
> 
> Infinity 285 (Primal Gate) (1/27/2013)
> -My bad on the earlier name, I got the name of this show mixed in with the previous show by mistake. Overall this was solid show topped with an excellent and dramatic (if you've follow storylines) main event. Overbooking aside, it was very satisfying to see Tanizaki finally regain his name back after a year long feud.*
> 
> CIMA, Dragon Kid & Gamma vs. Hulk, Kzy & Ryu-***
> Jimmy Kagetora vs. Masato Yoshino-N/R
> Cyber Kong vs. Stalker Ichikawa-N/R
> Doi, Yoshino & Ricochet vs. Shingo, YAMATO & Shenlong-***
> Masaaki Mochizuki & Don Fuiji vs. Genki Horiguchi & Jimmy Kanda-***
> Naoki Tanizaki vs. Mr. Quu Quu Toyonaka Dolphin-****
> 
> *Infinity 286 (Truth Gate) (2/7/2013)
> -Good Infinity that did a great job of continuing storylines; which served to boost up matches in the second half of the card. The first half was pretty eh, though Garo/Tanizaki was pretty funny and match of the show goes to the unstoppable World-1 International, who told an excellent story with the Veterans.*
> 
> CIMA & Gamma vs. Jimmy Kanda & Jimmy Kagetora-***
> Kikugaro vs. Naoki Tanizaki-N/R
> Mondai Ryu vs. Kotoka vs. Stalker Ichikawa-DUD
> Doi, Yoshino & Ricochet vs. Mochizuki, Fuiji & Kid-****
> Shingo Takagi & YAMATO vs. K-Ness & Kenichiro Arai-***
> Tozawa, Hulk, Penguin & Kzy vs. Susumu, HAGM, Saito & Kong-****


Links? sounds like a really good shows and good place to start


----------



## Rah

> Doi, Yoshino & Ricochet vs. Mochizuki, Fuiji & Kid


:mark: :mark: :mark:










:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Here are the links to the shows above if you want to check them out, PuroresuMatches usually uploads everything from Japan:

Infinity 285:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tijLndvBjlI

Infinity 286:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxhCTYevpnA


----------



## manga4life

About to watch the first round of the NJPW Cup, I've avoided spoilers and am really excited to check this out!


----------



## manga4life

I've always been a big fan of tournaments in wrestling, especially a tournament that lasts a few weeks and is drawn out with brackets and the such. I've always liked March Madness in the NCAA and always felt wrestling would benefit from a long and prestigous tournament much like the NJPW Cup or G1, so I'm glad NJPW does this on a yearly basis.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

manga4life said:


> I've always been a big fan of tournaments in wrestling, especially a tournament that lasts a few weeks and is drawn out with brackets and the such. I've always liked March Madness in the NCAA and always felt wrestling would benefit from a long and prestigous tournament much like the NJPW Cup or G1, so I'm glad NJPW does this on a yearly basis.


Yeah, I really think WWE should bring back King of the Ring and the Gold Rush tournament.


----------



## aivaz

manga4life said:


> I've always been a big fan of tournaments in wrestling, especially a tournament that lasts a few weeks and is drawn out with brackets and the such. I've always liked March Madness in the NCAA and always felt wrestling would benefit from a long and prestigous tournament much like the NJPW Cup or G1, so I'm glad NJPW does this on a yearly basis.


I'm with you. Should be a good next month or so. All Japan are doing the Champion's Carnival, NOAH are doing their tag league which was pretty fun last year... All Japan are doing some sort of Junior tournament as well I think

Tournaments !
_Leagues ~!_


----------



## Rah

*March 17th AJPW Ryogoku show.*


> AJPW new owner Shiraishi showed up in front of fans. Fans booed him. They said "Get out!". Shiraishi said "I am the new owner of AJPW, Shiraishi. How do you think of today's show? I think it is not good. From April, AJPW will be changed to be stronger and hold great matches. Today's show was not full house. I will fight against NJPW".
> 
> Then KENSO who Shiraishi said he is gonna fire showed up. Shiraishi said "Come on!". He also said "Can you do real pro-wrestling? AJPW is created by Baba, Tsuruta,Tenryu, Four Kings, And Muto." Then Shiraishi beat up KENSO. And Hikaru Sato showed up and chase Shiraishi. Sato was crying.


*NJPW Kidani will send protest note to AJPW Shiraishi*



> Kidani: "Fans in Ryogoku Sumo hall booed to Shiraishi. It is unbelievable. AJPW fans were not satisfied the show itself. They were only satisfied to see Shiraishi. It is very shocking that Shiraishi slap KENSO. Is he serious? I wanted KENSO to beat up Shiraishi. I want Shiraishi to apologize to NJPW. I will sent protest note to AJPW."
> 
> Shiraishi: "Kidani will send me protest noto. As soon as I receive it, I will open it to the fans. I never lose against NJPW in business. I want NJPW to put down "King Of Sports". I want to get rid of Match-fixing. I hate Match-fixing in pro-wrestling. Wrestlers in NJPW, AJPW, and NOAH are not bad. All bad thing is executives who forces them to do Match-fixing"


:lmao


----------



## Bubz

I literally have no idea what I just read.


----------



## EmbassyForever

This is awesome.


----------



## DOPA

I am utterly confused by all of that.


----------



## Jumbo

Looks like some SHOOTAN is going on. Does anyone get the impression of either a NJPW/AJPW angle or Shiraishi having something to do with Laughter7?


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Shiraishi beat the shit out of KENSO. I'm on team Zen Nihon.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I knew all this chatter from All Japan was leading to something.

I don't care right now though, I'm still wondering who the NWA invader will be since Kahagas just lost the title.


----------



## antoniomare007

No fucking clue what to make of Shiraishi. It's funny to read his comments and all because of the fuckery involved but I still have no idea if this gimmick of his is gonna bury or help All Japan.


----------



## Rah

Shiraishi/Kidani > Dana/Vince, really.

It's still real to Shiraishi.


----------



## aivaz

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I knew all this chatter from All Japan was leading to something.
> 
> I don't care right now though, I'm still wondering who the NWA invader will be since Kahagas just lost the title.


Ha, there's a crazy interpromotional war brewing! 

but more importantly Kojima will be facing Rob Conway in two weeks and you can get your new Rob Conway card in the next Invasion-themed Bushiroad card pack~!


----------



## Nervosa

> March 17th AJPW Ryogoku show.
> 
> AJPW new owner Shiraishi showed up in front of fans. Fans booed him. They said "Get out!". Shiraishi said "I am the new owner of AJPW, Shiraishi. How do you think of today's show? I think it is not good. From April, AJPW will be changed to be stronger and hold great matches. Today's show was not full house. I will fight against NJPW".
> 
> Then KENSO who Shiraishi said he is gonna fire showed up. Shiraishi said "Come on!". He also said "Can you do real pro-wrestling? AJPW is created by Baba, Tsuruta,Tenryu, Four Kings, And Muto." Then Shiraishi beat up KENSO. And Hikaru Sato showed up and chase Shiraishi. Sato was crying.
> NJPW Kidani will send protest note to AJPW Shiraishi
> 
> Kidani: "Fans in Ryogoku Sumo hall booed to Shiraishi. It is unbelievable. AJPW fans were not satisfied the show itself. They were only satisfied to see Shiraishi. It is very shocking that Shiraishi slap KENSO. Is he serious? I wanted KENSO to beat up Shiraishi. I want Shiraishi to apologize to NJPW. I will sent protest note to AJPW."
> 
> Shiraishi: "Kidani will send me protest noto. As soon as I receive it, I will open it to the fans. I never lose against NJPW in business. I want NJPW to put down "King Of Sports". I want to get rid of Match-fixing. I hate Match-fixing in pro-wrestling. Wrestlers in NJPW, AJPW, and NOAH are not bad. All bad thing is executives who forces them to do Match-fixing"


That...........is fucking bonkers.


----------



## Caponex75

I don't understand what in the blue is going on but the promotion just got ten times more interesting.


----------



## C-Cool

...What the hell, Shiraishi?

No, not the KENSO thing, that's fine. KENSO just proved him right.

I mean the rest of that stuff. What in the blue hell is going on over there?


----------



## Ham and Egger

I don't know much about AJPW but the owner acting like a complete dick sounds interesting. Now only if they had interesting characters like NJPW.....


----------



## ywall2breakerj

He challenged Kidani to a shoot fight. Awesome.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

aivaz said:


> Ha, there's a crazy interpromotional war brewing!
> 
> but more importantly Kojima will be facing Rob Conway in two weeks and you can get your new Rob Conway card in the next Invasion-themed Bushiroad card pack~!


Rob Conway is the NWA World champion? Rob Job Conway? What the hell? Who approved that decision? At least Kahagas was good. 

So Koijima is calling out the Invader. Here's hoping it's Damien Wayne instead. There was a rumour going around that they would bring down the NWA tag champions, Scott Summers and Genesis. 


(4) Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Captain New Japan vs. Yuji Nagata, Manabu Nakanishi & Takaaki Watanabe
◆Winner: Kojima (11:50) following a Lariat to Watanabe.
~ Kojima once again made a bid against the incoming NWA invader.

(5) Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii & Gedo vs. Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer, Davey Boy Smith Jr. & TAKA Michinoku
◆Winner: Smith (14:43) with a Jumping Powerbomb to Gedo.
~ Smith stated that he will win the NJC.

(6) Hiroshi Tanahashi, Togi Makabe & Hirooki Goto vs. Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka & Yujiro Takahashi
◆Winner: Goto (13:50) following the Shouten Kai on Iizuka.
~ Goto is dead-set on claiming his 4th NJC victory.

Everyone looks fired up. I really do think Goto has this now, but I've been wrong twice with Nakamura and Suzuki. Also, the New Japan Cup finals are apparently going to be iPPV.


----------



## Chismo

Heavenly Invader said:


> I don't know much about AJPW but the owner acting like a complete dick sounds interesting. Now only if they had *interesting characters like NJPW*.....


Fuchi beats them all. Jonetsu Hentai Baka rocks. Junior Stars are the best tag team in 2013 thus far. Suwama is Suwama. And, of course, there's BAERNIING now.


----------



## DOPA

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Also, the New Japan Cup finals are apparently going to be iPPV


Really? Interesting....that's another thing to look forward to then. I hope its Okada/Goto in the final. If Yano makes the final I will rage.


----------



## seabs

*The New Japan Cup Finals were always on iPPV.

Reading back over the comments and the Yano hate is sad. Maybe you're all just expecting the wrong thing from him. Embrace the character for what it is. Not every wrestler has to be a workaholic. That said him beating Suzuki was odd. Don't get why Okada faces Yano and not DBS either. Finals don't really interest me. I'm guessing we get a Goto/Okada Final with Goto winning and I just don't care for Goto at this point chasing the title. Don't care for a Goto/Okada Final either. Regardless of it being their 4th singles match in 10 months I haven't overly cared for any of the other 3.

Wasn't feeling the 2nd round show. Wasn't in love with Goto/Ishii. Ishii's selling was terrific as per but I struggled to get invested in the match. Part of Ishii's charm is the hierachial angle his matches have with him being so low on the hierarchy and working like a dude at the bottom of the card that's fighting his way up and the other guy works like a guy at the top of the card. Goto didn't wrestle like the superior and never established any sort of hierachy dominance. This sort of pairing rules when you get the hierachy story done right but they went way too your turn my turn with it. Watch some old Rick Rude matches and see how great he was at working the hierachy angle in matches. Thought they went kinda overboard with the style and I'm hoping Ishii's push doesn't just consist of matches like the Tanaka one where him and his opponent hit each other as hard as they can in turns for >15 minutes. 

I hated the Laughter7 tag. Absolutely hated it. They did it with the Goto/Inoue match and they did it again here. Totally taken away their aura of dominance and now they're working >10 minute tags with guys like those 4 and working competitive. This one wasn't even really competitive because Sakuraba got fucking mauled in this. Once you take away that aura of dominance and legitimacy from them 2 you don't really have much left. The Makabe/Shibata match worked with Makabe kicking Shibata's ass because they built to it and it was Makabe doing the ass kicking. Now Shibata who before was doing the sell nothing expect the odd move to make that move look huge is selling for Nakanishi's shitty chops? It just doesn't work. I guess this is the trade off for Jado and Gedo continuing to book them. I'd rather none of them than booking them like they have post WK. It just doesn't work. Do you think Lesnar would be the draw he is in WWE if they had him take so much offence to a guy like Nakanishi. Just no good at all.

Yano/Suzuki was odd. I'm assuming they clipped out ALL of Yano's offence because he literally got nothing in bar the finish and it looked awful. This show really wasn't designed to be fit in 2 hours with every match being shown. Even Okada/Anderson got around 5 minutes clipped out. Their match was too reliant on the hot finish and consisted of very little in the middle. I told everyone the Rainmaker wasn't gone and I don't know a single person in Japan, let alone the wrestling industry. Common sense and watching his matches told me that.

The All Japan stuff. I don't care. At all. If the owner wants to knuckle sandwich KENSO then fine. They sound like a massive joke right now and I don't really care for the product. At least Suwama has the belt again and they can go somewhere with that. I'm guessing matches with Akiyama and Shiozaki will have to wait though if they have the tag belts now. Meh defenses against guys like Doering ahead first then. Joy. Baffled at Mutoh pinning Kono in a tag match. *


----------



## leglock

Jonetsu Hentai Baka vs. SUSHI & Andy Wu
Match was too edited to really get an idea on it, but Sato and Yamato's interactions were fun and Wu is an extremely clean wrestler. SUSHI finished it with a Fisherman Buster Pin.

Fuchi & Nishimura vs. Reid & KENSO
Reid looks like he tries really hard, but they're not giving him much to work with (to improve.) Same as above, too edited to really tell.

Junior Stars vs. Burning
** 3/4. The last five minutes or so were nice. Check this out for a good match.

Kanemaru vs. Hayashi
* 3/4. Felt like a house show match. I hope I never have to see "Deep Impact" again from anyone. These guys don't work well together.

SMOP + Nakanoue vs. Last Revolution
Fun, but not good. Chono did more than I thought he would. As Akebono gets better, Hama gets worse. Nakanoue, like always, is promising. 

Muto & Frye vs. Takayama & Kono
Ehhhhh, I don't know...

Sanada vs. KAI
* 1/2. Not as awful as I thought it would be. The first few minutes were pretty good, but then the match fell apart after KAI's Tope. Match was bad enough to get KAI booed when he challenged Suwama.

Get Wild vs Burning
**** 1/2. The last 10 minutes were absolutely GREAT. Download this and watch this. This was the best that Shiozaki has looked in years, but this match was all about Manabu Soya. Great, great tag stuff. One of the best matches of the year so far.

LOVED Shiozaki's smirk to Soya after he pinned him

Funaki vs. Suwama
****+. Funaki and Suwama's strikes and attacks were both on point and they wrestled a really smart, technical match. I loved how Funaki kept going back to the Triangle and working on Suwama's neck. The mat work lasted 15 minutes, so some of you guys may dislike that. Some really cool spots here. I enjoyed it more than I did Tanahashi vs Okada from the Dome. 

They cut out the Shiraishi stuff from the end of the show, for whatever it's worth.


----------



## Caponex75

I wouldn't say it was the best Shiozaki seemed in years but it was like seeing a new and refreshed Go. I tjink both his outings with Morishima were underrated but the way he carried himself seem....like he wanted to be there. I definitely say Go is one of the guys who gives a 100% into what he is doing whether he likes it or not and he seemed highly motivated unlike the previous times I've seen him in NOAH. The stretch was amaxing btw. Though I will say I did not give a flying fuck about Soya's partner.


----------



## Obfuscation

For me, the Laughter7 match rocked. Maybe b/c I was surprised at how much Nagata & Nakanishi demolished Sakuraba during it, but I bought. Gave it a believable sense that this team can take down the ever dominate Laughter7, only for one of them to find the slightest opening only Nakanishi and take it for the W.

So people hate Yano? Shame. I have fun with him. Moment Suzuki got knocked into Taichi I was jolted with excitement knowing Yano could possibly snag the upset. He did. Was pretty fun to see.

Finals seems blah considering Goto will no doubt win. While I like him, honestly don't have any negative light towards him, I just can't say I care about him winning this whole tournament and getting a championship shot. Bad enough Okada will be his opponent. Not on terms of a match quality scale. Only terms of a "fresh" booking scale. If the finals end up being Smith vs Yano, well I own New Japan an apology.

Championship change in All Japan? Oh. That's nice. I'll never watch so meh. Haven't had an interest in that company for YEARS now.


----------



## seabs

*New Japan Finals card on iPPV - http://www.njpw.co.jp/english/match/card.php?e=701

Meh. Probably be a good show but nothing I'm excited for.*


----------



## Hera

Just finished watching the Cup final. All in all a very good show! Card wasn't impressive looking but I had a blast watching. I know this says to beware of spoilers but I don't want to post too much at this point hahaha. 

Outside of the final I really liked Okada vs Yano. It wasn't anything that special but it was incredibly fun to view. A few matches for Invasion Attack were set up from what I could gather. Don't take my word on this. 

Devitt and Alex Shelley for that belt.
I _think_ Satoshi Kojima will go against the NWA champ. He came out after they aired a promo.
Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs Shinsuke Nakamura for that belt.
Nakamura and Ishii vs KES for the tag belts.

Devitt was in full force after his match it was hilarious with his accent. :lmao
Final match was the best of the card. Really liked it. Both guys did a very good job.

I'll put the rest behind a spoiler cause the PPV literally just ended.


Spoiler: spoiler



OKADAAAAAAAAAAAAAA RAINMAKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Genking48

Devitt was so awesome, he is such a dick: "Captain ya wanker!" :lmao


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Hera said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> OKADAAAAAAAAAAAAAA RAINMAKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


I'm getting a bad feeling that Okada won.


----------



## Hera

Tinkerbell said:


> Devitt was so awesome, he is such a dick: "Captain ya wanker!" :lmao


"Oi, Tanahashi, dickhead!" Heel Devitt is the best. Him stomping on Captain New Japan's dick after this tweet.....



> @KUSHIDA_CANADA your right bro. @herocaptainnjpw Is a big stupid fat sh*t ..I'm going to foot stomp his nuts like I did to Dino in the JCup


:lol :lol :lol

The results are up on the website. http://www.njpw.co.jp/english/match/detail_result.php?e=701


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Bloody hell. They went with Okada then. He's got to beat Tanahashi this time, that much is clear. I wonder if they will put the title in the forefront of the Suzuki-gun and CHAOS feud? Having heel vs heel, though for CHAOS that's a rather loose term, doesn't seem like the best way to go for the main title. 

Shame, I was hoping for a Goto win, but I guess he can go and challenge Shibata at INVASION Attack.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Meh. Not really high on another Tanahashi/Okada match atm honestly. Goto is suck a loser lol


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

EmbassyForever said:


> Meh. Not really high on another Tanahashi/Okada match atm honestly. Goto is awesome


There, fixed that for you.


----------



## Nervosa

I liked it the first way.


----------



## EmbassyForever

EmbassyForever said:


> Meh. Not really high on another Tanahashi/Okada match atm honestly. Goto is suck a loser lol


Such*


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Nervosa said:


> I liked it the first way.


You must be happy now. Justice served at last?


----------



## Nervosa

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> You must be happy now. Justice served at last?


Only when he gets the belt back. And beats Tanahashi the next 3 times they meet. I just hope they haven't missed their chance.

EDIT: Side note.....Shelley vs. Devitt at the next iPPV!!!!!!!!!!! I'm not a huge Devitt fan, and there's no way in hell Shelley will win, but shelley can do no wrong in singles matches for me. 

between that match, Nagata/Saku, Okada/Tanahashi, and Ishii/SWAG getting a Tag titleshot, the next PPV is gonna be amazing.


----------



## antoniomare007

Fucking shocked at that result. The heat for that title match is gonna be insane.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I'm looking forward to Invasion Attack. All I need now if for Goto and Shibata to face off. 

Devitt vs Shelley and Sakuraba vs Nagata should be solid matches. 

New Japan continues to impress me with how unpredictable they can get. I was sure it was Nakamura who was going to win, then Suzuki and then Goto and Yujiro as a back up but it's Okada who ends up taking it all! Shocking and certainly impressive booking, even if I am slightly disappointed.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

I wonder if this Okada and Tanahashi match is going down just to make up for what happened at Wrestle Kingdom since he was rumored to go to WWE which could of been the reason he lost that match. So now they'll use this next IPPV instead to give Okada the title with Suzuki waiting to continue their feud and since he got a win on him.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Tomoaki Honma returned and attacked CHAOS when they made a move on Makabe. I don't know anything about this guy except that he was part of Bash Heel for a period of time.

Okada won against Yano with Red Ink and Goto won with his badass pin. I don't even know how to describe the move. I suppose maybe the Red Ink was added for variety and as with the Goto Shiki, maybe it's designed for use against a bigger opponent?


----------



## TelkEvolon

Nervosa said:


> Only when he gets the belt back. And beats Tanahashi the next 3 times they meet. I just hope they haven't missed their chance.


I hope you don't mean missed their chance with Okada...... NJPW are giving him far too much and are ensuring that he has nowhere to go and nothing to do.


----------



## Nervosa

TelkEvolon said:


> I hope you don't mean missed their chance with Okada...... NJPW are giving him far too much and are ensuring that he has nowhere to go and nothing to do.


I do mean missed chance with Okada. yes, he has gotten a lot rather quickly, but I think the idea should have been to develop a legitimate rival for Tanahashi, since Tanahashi has pretty much obliterated the entire roster almost 3x over. Okada was fresh because he could say he was better than Tanahashi and be BELIEVED when he said it. He ushered in a new era for New Japan when everyone expected Tanahashi to be unstoppable. that's why, for me, Wrestle Kingdom did a lot of damage to that persona. (as everyone is sick of me saying, by now.) i just hope Okada has the same momentum for his second title reign, and that the loss to Tanahashi hasn't taken away the mystique that made him so special.

I disagree about him going nowhere and having nothing to do in the future, as well. Tanahashi breaking every world title record ever in the past five years gives Okada something modern and immediate to shoot for, which could well take up the rest of his career. On top of that, being a legitimate rival of Tananashi can create top matches for years to come, just between the two of them, let alone the rest of their awesome roster.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Damn, just looking at Nakamura in that picture, smirking at KES makes me wish he had won this tournament.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Devitt vs Shelley? I'm sold.

It's the show with NWA no? so I think Kojima vs Conway is kinda offical as well.


----------



## Derek

The card for the Invasion Attack has been announced:


> Full card for INVASION ATTACK on 4/7 at Sumo Hall
> 1. Shelley/KUSHIDA vs Devitt/Taguchi for the Jr tag belts
> 2. Akebono/SSM/Nakanishi/Tenzan vs Bob Sapp/YOSHI-HASHI/Ishii/Iizuka
> 3. Tama Tonga/El Terrible vs Valiente/La Mascara for the CMLL Tag Belts
> 4. Makabe/Honma vs. Tanaka/Yujiro
> 5. Yano vs Suzuki
> 6. Nagata/Goto vs Sakuraba/Shibata
> 7. Rob Conway vs Kojima for the NWA Belt
> 8. Shinsuke vs DBS Jr for the IC Belt
> 9. Tanahashi vs Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight belt


The Shelley/Devitt match for the Jr. Title and the Chaos/KES match for the tag belts will both happen at a Kouraken Hall show leading to Invasion Attack.


----------



## Nervosa

Little dissappointed by that. I think shelley vs. Devitt is a much better match than shelley/Kushida vs. A55, and I think the Chaos title match will be better than Smith/Shinskay. Even so, that's a great card. The Korakuen show will be very good, as well.

Interesting that 'Invasion attack' has a grand total of one invader in it.


----------



## seabs

> NJPW "ROAD TO INVASION ATTACK", 05.04.2013 (Samurai! TV)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 
> 1. Road to INVASION ATTACK I: Ryusuke Taguchi vs. KUSHIDA
> 2. Road to INVASION ATTACK II: Yuji Nagata & Hirooki Goto vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Captain New Japan
> 3. Road to INVASION ATTACK III: Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Togi Makabe vs. Yujiro Takahashi, YOSHI-HASHI & Jado
> 4. Road to INVASION ATTACK IV: Minoru Suzuki & Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka
> 5. Road to INVASION ATTACK V: Hiroshi Tanahashi & BUSHI vs. Kazuchika Okada & Gedo
> 6. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title: Prince Devitt (c) vs. Alex Shelley
> 7. IWGP Tag Team Title: Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii
> 
> 
> NJPW "INVASION ATTACK", 07.04.2013 (WPW)
> Tokyo Ryogoku Kokugikan
> 
> 1. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title: Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA (c) vs. Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi
> 2. Special Eight Man Tag Match: Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Akebono, Manabu Nakanishi, Super Strong Machine vs. Bob Sapp, Takashi Iizuka, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI
> 3. CMLL World Tag Team Title: Terrible & Tama Tonga (c) vs. La Máscara & Valiente
> 4. Special Tag Match: Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma vs. Masato Tanaka & Yujiro Takahashi
> 5. Special Singles Match: Toru Yano vs. Minoru Suzuki
> 6. Special Tag Match: Yuji Nagata & Hirooki Goto vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Katsuyori Shibata
> 7. NWA World Heavyweight Title: Rob Conway (c) vs. Satoshi Kojima
> 8. IWGP Intercontinental Title: Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr.
> 9. IWGP Heavyweight Title: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada


*Both cards. Them 2 Title matches in Korakuen should rule. Not sure why Yano gets the MiSu singles match rather than Ishii. I get it's after the NJ Cup match but Ishii's been at the forefront of the Suzuki-Gun feud and him being in that 8 man tag with Iizuka rather than Yano looks out of place. Only really expecting Tanahashi/Okada to be great but there's a few sleepers in there like Nakamura/Smith, Yano/Suzuki and the Jr. Tag. God I wish Archer was on the PPV so we could have got Ishii/Archer on that show too. Okada HAS to win this time. I'm guessing there's truth to the rumour they switched the finish when they weren't sure on Okada's future. Who knows. Prepping myself again for a year of Okada main events. Can't wait. Please don't let me down again. The Tanahashi/Devitt angle gives Tanahashi something to easily fall back into after dropping the title. 

As for the Finals, Yano/Okada and the CHAOS 6 man were both great. Devitt 8 man was really fun for Devitt and Captain's shtick. Captain New Japan works a treat in multi man matches like this when he just does his comedy shtick and nothing else. Devitt's promo was the best promo since the Young Bucks' "I pay the bills with 450 splasheeeeeeeeeeeeees" promo. Goto/Okada was good. Didn't care for anything leading to the home run but they had a hot climax so there was that at least.*


----------



## EmbassyForever

> 3. Road to INVASION ATTACK III: Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Togi Makabe vs. Yujiro Takahashi, YOSHI-HASHI & Jado


Fuck why they are doing these matches so much?? 

Anyway both cards looks good. In my opinon it's too soon for another Tanahasi/Okada match..


----------



## seabs

*It's only too soon if Okada loses again. As long as he wins then it'll be fine and it's the strongest match they have right now. In front of the huge crowd they'll get for that show it's gonna rule so I don't get why people would complain about getting that over Tanahashi/Goto.

No idea what you're on about re: the 6 man either. It's to build the Makabe/Yujiro tag and it's much better than having a 10 match card with guys like Tenzan and YOSHI-HASHI in singles matches.*


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

So Rob Conway was confirmed? Jesus, why? I have no idea why the NWA put the title on this rube. Kahagas had a Japanese themed gimmick and they send Job Conway instead.

Damn, Goto's in a tag match. No doubt Laughter7 will win, likely leading to Goto and Nagata winning a singles match against Laughter7 down the line. Should be a fantastic match though.


----------



## seancarleton77

> NJPW "ROAD TO INVASION ATTACK", 05.04.2013 (Samurai! TV)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall


1. Road to INVASION ATTACK I: Ryusuke Taguchi vs. KUSHIDA

2. Road to INVASION ATTACK II: Yuji Nagata & Hirooki Goto vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Captain New Japan

3. Road to INVASION ATTACK III: Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Togi Makabe vs. Yujiro Takahashi, YOSHI-HASHI & Jado



> 4. Road to INVASION ATTACK IV: Minoru Suzuki & Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka


 I hope all four men break every rule in the book, then take the book and use it as a weapon of destruction. Should be fun. Get your popcorn, folks!

5. Road to INVASION ATTACK V: Hiroshi Tanahashi & BUSHI vs. Kazuchika Okada & Gedo



> 6. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title: Prince Devitt (c) vs. Alex Shelley


 This would have interested me a couple of years ago, but, I don't really care for juniors any more.



> 7. IWGP Tag Team Title: Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii


 You had my curiosity, New Japan, now you have my attention. This has fireworks written all over it. The best team in New Japan going up against the MVP of New Japan in 2013, Ishii Tomohiro and the NJPW's favourite, Nakamura Shinsuke. This match couldn't suck if everyone involve tried to make it suck.




> NJPW "INVASION ATTACK", 07.04.2013 (WPW)
> Tokyo Ryogoku Kokugikan





> 1. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title: Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA (c) vs. Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi


 Just another predictable junior recycle-match. I can't wait for Devitt to bulk up, go heavyweight, and leave the sinking ship that is NJPW's junior division behind.



> 2. Special Eight Man Tag Match: Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Akebono, Manabu Nakanishi, Super Strong Machine vs. Bob Sapp, Takashi Iizuka, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI


 Let's face it, this will not be a catch-as-catch-can classic, by any means. But, it could be fun. Hopefully it gets 10 minutes, and Akebono crushes that sissy Bob Sapp.



> 3. CMLL World Tag Team Title: Terrible & Tama Tonga (c) vs. La Máscara & Valiente


 This should be an enjoyable attraction. A smart move on NJPW's part to attract a larger and more diverse audience.



> 4. Special Tag Match: Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma vs. Masato Tanaka & Yujiro Takahashi


 The stiffness, the violence, the Japanese table. *Mouth waters*



> 5. Special Singles Match: Toru Yano vs. Minoru Suzuki


 Give it 15 minutes. Should be an entertaining ruler-breaking festival. Joy!



> 6. Special Tag Match: Yuji Nagata & Hirooki Goto vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Katsuyori Shibata


 And I'm hard!! This match is enough to make anyone with brain in their head consider buying this iPPV.


> 7. NWA World Heavyweight Title: Rob Conway (c) vs. Satoshi Kojima


 Oh brother! Whatever. We all have to drain the dragon at some point in this half of the show.



> 8. IWGP Intercontinental Title: Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr.


 Expect a great match. Though, Nakamura's spots are getting a little old, if this is worked closer to the way Saku vs. Naka was worked, it will be incredible. Don't forget DB Jr's MMA background.



> 9. IWGP Heavyweight Title: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada


 Same old song and dance. I'm not emotionally invested in the seventh or eighth iteration of this bout. The last wasn't so great.

I will be ordering! Should be an iPPV, otherwise NWA & CMLL don't really make sense on this show.


----------



## Zatiel

I'm pretty psyched for Sumo Hall. The Junior tag and IC matches could be a lot of fun. Nagata and Sakuraba should set up some sweet stuff.

Dreading Okada losing again, but maybe...


----------



## DOPA

Tanahashi/Okada will always be better than Tanahashi/Goto even if its done for the 8th time in a row.

iPPV and the show before it look great.


----------



## Rah

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Kahagas had a Japanese themed gimmick and they send *Job Conway* instead.


----------



## Genking48

Fuck I look forward to Devitt being a huge dick, before he was a dick he was just kinda there, like the champ who was a good champ who didn't say much of noteworthy interest, but now, fuck man, heel Devitt is definitely the best Devitt!


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Rah said:


>


Not sure if that was meant to poke fun at me, agree with me or if it's an attempt at wrestling satire, but let's call him what he is. Conway was never anything to behold in the ring or on the stick. No doubt he'll defeat Koijima though.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Oh man, I feel like Suzuki is going to try to KILL Yano in their singles match.

Everytime he's lost to him, Suzuki has increased the aggression. I think that match will be a sleeper hit.


But these cards look fantastic to me. And with All-Japan heating up as well, this may be a fun few months of Puro.


----------



## manga4life

Congratulations to Okada for winning the 2013 NJPW Cup and earning the right to challenge Tanahashi for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship! I eagerly await this title bout, does anyone have a set date for it as of yet?


----------



## seabs

*April 7th. 

I think you'll be surprised at how decent Conway ends up looking against Kojima.*


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Seabs said:


> *April 7th.
> 
> I think you'll be surprised at how decent Conway ends up looking against Kojima.*


Will I? I know people who tend to leave the WWE are capable of improving, but The Con-Man? I just can't buy him as a legitimate champion. Kahagas is a nobody but at least he was good and he had a built in gimmick/character that would have helped him.

I expect him to win. And if the NWA was smart they would ask New Japan to prolong this and throw more challengers at Conway. Guys like Tenzan and Inoue and Nagata will be sacrificed before Tharpe's mis-management and idiocy until we get someone like a returning Naito or a Goto/Anderson guy who beats Conway and sends the NWA packing. 

I'm only interested in the title. I wonder if we will see someone like Naito, Goto or Anderson hold the title before it's dropped back to an NWA associated wrestler on formality?


----------



## seabs

*Have you seen a Conway match outside WWE? Don't be fooled by how WWE presents some wrestlers. They make some great workers look shit. Funaki was actually really good but try telling that to a WWE fan who hasn't seen him outside of WWE.

And Kojima's probably winning the title. I'd be surprised if he doesn't have a short reign inlcuding an international tour before dropping it back.*


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Seabs said:


> *Have you seen a Conway match outside WWE? Don't be fooled by how WWE presents some wrestlers. They make some great workers look shit. Funaki was actually really good but try telling that to a WWE fan who hasn't seen him outside of WWE.
> 
> And Kojima's probably winning the title. I'd be surprised if he doesn't have a short reign inlcuding an international tour before dropping it back.*


I think TAKA got more of the bastardized move set treatment than Funaki, though I guess that was more on the part of TAKA's immense talent. Yeah, Funaki was better than they gave him credit for, but he had experience outside the WWE before he came to them. Conway can't say the same really. What he was in the WWE was him in his prime. Maybe he's a late bloomer like DDP, I don't know. 

As for Conway, I've only seen his NWA title win outside of his WWE work. It wasn't bad, it was a traditional styled match, had a tad bit of an old-school feel to it. His talent in the ring isn't of major concern, it's the fact that HE of all people is champion. Not Lance Anoa'i, or Corino or Wayne or they could have just kept it on Kahagas, but they put it on Conway. There were better picks out there and he just doesn't impress me.

You really think Koijima will win? Not to say he isn't worthy, but they could turn this NWA invasion into something big by having Conway go over a couple of guys first before dropping it to a Naito or Goto or Anderson.


----------



## Genking48

Japanese people don't wanna see Asian American come to Japan and fight Japanese wrestler, they wanna see some Japan vs foreign country!


----------



## Caponex75

Rah said:


>


Thanks for this. It's not like I ever needed to sleep again.....ever.


----------



## aivaz

There is a huge Rob Conway following in Japan.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Tinkerbell said:


> Japanese people don't wanna see Asian American come to Japan and fight Japanese wrestler, they wanna see some Japan vs foreign country!


They should have sent Corino then.

Bah, who knows, maybe Conway will make me eat my words. Honestly, I want nothing more than to be wrong and for Conway to be a legitimate champion but I have so little faith in that.


----------



## seancarleton77

aivaz said:


> There is a huge Rob Conway following in Japan.


Why? He's not YOSHI-Hashi or anything, but he's no Ishii either.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

seancarleton77 said:


> Why? He's not YOSHI-Hashi or anything, but he's no Ishii either.


I'm sure that was sarcasm. Conway is like Iizuka.


----------



## leglock

Well then Nogami best watch out.


----------



## seancarleton77

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I'm sure that was sarcasm. Conway is like Iizuka.


If you took away everything that makes Iizuka awesome. Conway is another Lex Luger, only he doesn't have a Ric Flair to carry him.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

seancarleton77 said:


> If you took away everything that makes Iizuka awesome. Conway is another Lex Luger, only he doesn't have a Ric Flair to carry him.


Or even Sting. I don't know what Tharpe qualifies as.


----------



## seabs

> AJPW "JR. HYPER LEAGUE 2013", 30.03.2013
> Toyama Uozu Ariso Dome
> 350 Fans - No Vacancy
> 
> 1. Jr. Hyper League: Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka [2] besiegen SUSHI & Andy Wu [0] (11:01) nach einem Ground Cobra Twist von Tanaka gegen Wu.
> 2. Jr. Hyper League: Hiroshi Yamato & Hikaru Sato [2] besiegen Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki [0] (17:20) nach einem Cross-Arm Suplex Hold von Yamato gegen Aoki.
> 3. Turn to Champion Carnival: Takao Omori, Seiya Sanada & Ryota Hama besiegen Masakatsu Funaki, Masayuki Kono & MAZADA (9:17) nach einem Axe Bomber von Omori gegen MAZADA.
> 4. Turn to Champion Carnival: Jun Akiyama & Go Shiozaki besiegen KAI & Yasufumi Nakanoue (12:34) nach dem Go Flasher von Shiozaki gegen Nakanoue.
> 5. Turn to Champion Carnival: Suwama besiegt KENSO (16:54) mit einem Last Ride.
> 6. Jr. Hyper League: Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Masanobu Fuchi [2] besiegen Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo [0] (18:53) nach dem Touch Out von Kanemaru gegen Hayashi.


*Yeah Fuchi was the X partner. Odd. I'd be interested if he wasn't tagging with someone as god awful as Kanemaru.*


----------



## seancarleton77

WAR Fuchi. Teach dem juniors how it's done.


----------



## leglock

Kobashi Retirement Match:

Kenta Kobashi, Jun Akiyama, Kensuke Sasaki, & Keiji Muto vs. KENTA, Go Shiozaki, Yoshinobu Kanemaru, & Maybach Taniguchi

Basically Kobashi and friends vs. Guys who "inherited his DNA"

I think this has the potential to be a great, great match.


----------



## seabs

*Had slightly higher hopes but at least it means Kobashi won't have to kill himself in that match. *


----------



## EmbassyForever

leglock said:


> Kobashi Retirement Match:
> 
> Kenta Kobashi, Jun Akiyama, Kensuke Sasaki, & Keiji Muto vs. KENTA, Go Shiozaki, Yoshinobu Kanemaru, & Maybach Taniguchi
> 
> Basically Kobashi and friends vs. Guys who "inherited his DNA"
> 
> I think this has the potential to be a great, great match.


With a real great atmosphere this match could rock


----------



## antoniomare007

Fucking Kanemaru...oh well.


In other news, Daichi returns on 4/15 against Kota Ibushi.


----------



## Zatiel

Go and KENTA are the opponents I'd ask for in this sort of match. Don't want Kanemaru or Taniguchi in there, but it ultimately either won't matter or will turn into a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Derek

Match seems fine, I like that his proteges are all on one team, and it'll be even better if lazymaru eats the fall.


----------



## DOPA

What is everyone's beef with Kanemaru? I mean I'm not his biggest fan or anything but he gets a lot of hate in this thread.


----------



## TelkEvolon

The crowd should be molten hot at this show, that alone should make this a classic/must-see match.


----------



## Chismo

*All Japan Pro-Wrestling - "CHAMPION CARNIVAL 2013"*

Block A:
- Suwama
- Takao Omori
- Seiya Sanada
- Masayuki Kono
- Ryota Hama
- Go Shiozaki

Block B:
- Masakatsu Funaki
- Akebono
- KENSO
- KAI
- Joe Doering
- Jun Akiyama


AJPW, 18.04.2013 (GAORA TV)
Tokyo Korakuen Hall

1. Champion Carnival - Block B: KENSO vs. Jun Akiyama
2. Champion Carnival - Block B: Masakatsu Funaki vs. KAI
3. Champion Carnival - Block A: Takao Omori vs. Seiya Sanada
4. Champion Carnival - Block A: *Suwama vs. Go Shiozaki*


AJPW, 20.04.2013
Tatebayashi Citizen Gymnasium

1. Champion Carnival - Block B: Akebono vs. KAI
2. Champion Carnival - Block B: Masakatsu Funaki vs. Joe Doering
3. Champion Carnival - Block A: Takao Omori vs. Ryota Hama
4. Champion Carnival - Block A: Suwama vs. Masayuki Kono


AJPW, 21.04.2013
Sanjo City Public Welfare Hall

1. Champion Carnival - Block B: KAI vs. Jun Akiyama
2. Champion Carnival - Block B: Masakatsu Funaki vs. Akebono
3. Champion Carnival - Block A: Masayuki Kono vs. Go Shiozaki
4. Champion Carnival - Block A: Seiya Sanada vs. Ryota Hama


AJPW, 24.04.2013
Kayano Citizen Pavilion Multi-Hall

1. Champion Carnival - Block B: Akebono vs. Joe Doering
2. Champion Carnival - Block B: Masakatsu Funaki vs. KENSO
3. Champion Carnival - Block A: Takao Omori vs. Masayuki Kono
4. Champion Carnival - Block A: Suwama vs. Ryota Hama


AJPW, 25.04.2013
Nagoya International Conference Hall

1. Champion Carnival - Block B: KENSO vs. Joe Doering
2. Champion Carnival - Block B: Akebono vs. Jun Akiyama
3. Champion Carnival - Block A: Takao Omori vs. Go Shiozaki
4. Champion Carnival - Block A: Suwama vs. Seiya Sanada


AJPW, 26.04.2013
Matsushita IMP Hall

1. Champion Carnival - Block B: Joe Doering vs. Jun Akiyama
2. Champion Carnival - Block B: KENSO vs. KAI
3. Champion Carnival - Block A: Masayuki Kono vs. Ryota Hama
4. Champion Carnival - Block A: Seiya Sanada vs. Go Shiozaki


AJPW, 27.04.2013
Matsushita IMP Hall

1. Champion Carnival - Block B: KAI vs. Joe Doering
2. Champion Carnival - Block B: Akebono vs. KENSO
3. Champion Carnival - Block B: Masakatsu Funaki vs. Jun Akiyama
4. Champion Carnival - Block A: Ryota Hama vs. Go Shiozaki
5. Champion Carnival - Block A: Seiya Sanada vs. Masayuki Kono
6. Champion Carnival - Block A: Suwama vs. Takao Omori


AJPW, 29.04.2013 (GAORAT TV)
Tokyo Korakuen Hall

1. Champion Carnival - Semi Final:
2. Champion Carnival - Semi Final:
3. Champion Carnival - Final:


----------



## EmbassyForever

Suwama vs. Go Shiozaki. :mark:


----------



## Nervosa

Crusade said:


> What is everyone's beef with Kanemaru? I mean I'm not his biggest fan or anything but he gets a lot of hate in this thread.


I'm with you. Taguchi exists yet people call Kanemaru lazy. Baffling.


----------



## seabs

*Kanemaru is terrible and there's no two ways about it unless you like repetitive spotty wrestling that goes twice as long as it should do. Comparing two bad wrestlers with each other doesn't make one of them good btw.

Sucks if you're an Akiyama fan from them blocks  Chuffed at getting Suwama/Shiozaki although part of me is confused as to why they'd do it in the blocks just like that. They need big money matches bad and that's actually a legit money match they have that hasn't been done. At least save it for the Final to set a big Sumo Hall match up between them. I bet they do Suwama/Akiyama in K.Hall too. Another match in front of 2,000 fans that could draw maybe 5 figures with a strong undercard. I'm just happy we'll probably get them both in front of hot crowds though.*


----------



## Derek

Nervosa said:


> I'm with you. Taguchi exists yet people call Kanemaru lazy. Baffling.


Probably because Taguchi isn't in the match that was being discussed. But Taguchi is definitely as bad if not worse. Totally unmotivated and just goes through the motions.


----------



## Nervosa

Seabs said:


> *Kanemaru is terrible and there's no two ways about it unless you like repetitive spotty wrestling that goes twice as long as it should do. Comparing two bad wrestlers with each other doesn't make one of them good btw.*


I'm not saying Kanemaru is dynamite or anything, I'm just saying he is leagues better than Taguchi, who is arguably pushed more and generally complained about much less. I still think in a good Junior title match, Kanemaru brings a lot. I can see why he is repetitive and spotty in singles matches, but even then, while I haven't seen it, people seemed to like his AJPW stuff so far. At the very least, he is valuable in tags, which is more than can be said about a lot of guys, Taguchi included.


----------



## B-Boy21

Derek said:


> Probably because Taguchi isn't in the match that was being discussed. But Taguchi is definitely as bad if not worse. Totally unmotivated and just goes through the motions.


Wait what? People really think Taguchi and Kanemaru are bad? What the heck is this world coming to  Two of the much better Jrs in the world today.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

> Sucks if you're an Akiyama fan from them blocks


INDEED. BUT there's always the possibillity of him winning EVERY SINGLE MATCH in the block and the CC as a whole to set up a rematch vs Suwama :mark:


I'm calling a screwy finish in Go-Suwama.



Kanemaru is terrible. Last year he started using HEADLOCKS and became somewhat tolerable. Now he's back to same-old same-old and sucks donkey balls once again.


----------



## Cactus

Eh. I'd take a Taguchi match over a Kanemaru match any day. Taguchi is just there. He's done nothing that really sticks out to me as good or bad. Kanemaru actually annoys me. From what I've seen, he's just your typical dull-as-dogshit junior that's more focused on getting his shit in than actually working a match. 

I finally gotten around to checking out the Funaki/Suwama match that's been given quite rave reviews here. ...I'm not really a fan of it to be honest. It's pretty similar to Okada/Tanahashi from the Tokyo Dome this year; the last 5-10 minutes is great stuff, you just have to sit through 20 minutes of action that just never stops dragging. I checked out their 2011 match in preparation for this and I felt they didn't really add much and even recycled some spots from their previous match. The strike exchanges and Suwama's selling in the final sequences are top-notch, it's just the rest of the match that holds it down.


----------



## TheAmazingChamp

I'm SHOCKED no one has talked about U-Spirits. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kO4w0OGlgUg


----------



## duttanized

Are Low Ki and Forever Hooligans done with NJPW?


----------



## Rah

TheAmazingChamp said:


> I'm SHOCKED no one has talked about U-Spirits. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kO4w0OGlgUg


Eh, it's nice to see some shoot-style pop up but it wasn't that great.


----------



## seabs

*Ki is. BOSJ is coming up soon and I'll bet Romero and Koslov will be back for that. Probably before that. They're basically full time outsiders now. Ki is done though.*


----------



## duttanized

Seabs said:


> *Ki is. BOSJ is coming up soon and I'll bet Romero and Koslov will be back for that. Probably before that. They're basically full time outsiders now. Ki is done though.*


Thanks, any particular reason why Ki is done though?


----------



## Rickey

Just checked out Tanahashi vs. Anderson, the majority of the last half had me :mark:

That crowd being so behind Anderson, the suplex to the outside tease, the high fly flow reveral with Anderson putting his knees up. Them near falls. 

As far as more Tanahashi goes, I have his match vs. Suzuki next on my watch later list gonna get on that sometime in the future.


----------



## Genking48

*DRAGON Gate - GATE OF PASSION Kickoff - 04 Apr 2013, Tokyo, Korakuen Hall*
_credit: iheartdg.com_
*0. *Super Shenlong III (4:14 Flying Crucifix Hold) Chihiro Tominaga
*1. *Jimmy Kanda, Jimmy Kagetora{W}, Mr. Quu Quu Naoki Tanizaki Toyonaka Dolphin (12:29 Inside Cradle) Masaaki Mochizuki, Don Fujii, Super Shisa{L}
*2. *Kzy{W}, Mondai Ryu (5:42 Impact) Cyber Kong, Hollywood Stalker Ichikawa{L}
*3. *Shingo Takagi (7:44 Knee Drop) Kotoka
*4. *Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino{W}, Shachihoko BOY (15:43 Lightning Spiral) Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!{L}, Jimmy Susumu, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito
*5. *YAMATO (15:00 Gallaria) Kenichiro Arai
*6. *Akira Tozawa{W}, BxB Hulk (18:37 Package German Suplex Hold) Dragon Kid, HUB{L}
*7. *Open the Dream Gate Title Match: CIMA (27:33 Meteora) K-ness
_*13th Defense for CIMA_

Tozawa made good on his promise to cut off HUBs' tail. HUB was incapacitated, but returned to the match after replacing his mask. 

Kzy intruded afterwards, and stripped DK of his mask.

CIMA took the microphone from ring announcer Kikuchi before he could start the presentation after the match. He praised K-ness for the hot fight and his run of form since January. He talked about how they have had similar length careers, and both suffered various severe injuries including hernias. Still, the K-ness we saw last year was virtually unrecognizable. Suddenly this year, he was back to the one we knew. There didn't appear to be a single ticket left in Korakuen today. They all came out to see this K-ness. CIMA assumed he would be heading to Kabukicho or Shibuya to get very drunk after this. Whatever he decided, he hoped we would be seeing more of this K-ness afterwards. K-ness thanked him for his words and for the fight. He said today wasn't his goal. It was just a checkpoint along the way. They went to shake hands, prompting an appearance by MAD BLANKEY.

Tozawa called this yet another old man Dream Gate sob story. He was promptly thrust kicked by CIMA. Tozawa responded with a Bicycle Kick. MB attacked, which lead to a save by Gamma who just happened to be hanging around. He stripped Mondai Ryu of his mask. Susumu, who had been seconding K-ness along with Horiguchi, Saito, & Kanda, followed up with a Jumbo no Kachi! Susumu asked Tozawa what was so bad about a couple of old men crying. Crying was good. CIMA took exception to all of this and named Tozawa as his next challenger! He also asked K-ness & Susumu to ally up with him to fight MB next month. K-ness said he had no intention of slowing his new pace, and would be glad to. Susumu said this was the K-ness he was waiting to see again. He would also be happy to. Tozawa agreed to the match, with Kzy & Uhaa as his partners. MB departed. Nothing was settled regarding Tozawas' title match.

CIMA & K-neSuka briefly discussed their wardrobe for their upcoming tag, before K-ness was left to close things out.

He thanked the fans for their support. He wasn't fighting alone today. He was aided by their encouragement, and the support of his friends. Today wasn't the end. He hoped they saved some support for the big tag next month. 

plz Tozawa, end this CIMA reign!


----------



## Matt_Yoda

If they don't put CIMA & K-Ness on an Infinity I will uppercut a cat.


----------



## Defrost

Who is the guy with Conway?


----------



## Rah

Jax Dane


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I really don't think Koijima is winning. Conway has a scheduled defence against Chris Masters after his showing at INVASION Attack. But then again, why would New Japan even agree to this without even having the title on one of their talents? Who knows. 


(1) Road to INVASION ATTACK I: Ryusuke Taguchi vs. KUSHIDA
◆Winner: Taguchi (8:47) via pinfall.
(2) Road to INVASION ATTACK II: Yuji Nagata & Hirooki Goto vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Captain New Japan
◆Winner: Nagata (8:01) with a Backdrop Hold on Captain.
(3) Road to INVASION ATTACK III: Togi Makabe, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs. Yujiro Takahashi, YOSHI-HASHI & Jado
◆Winner: Kojima (10:29) following a Lariat to Jado
~ After the match the NWA President and the NWA Heavyweight Champion, Rob Conway, made their presence known in Japan. Kojima and Conway stood face to face in the ring.


(4) Road to INVASION ATTACK IV: Minoru Suzuki & Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka
◆Winner: Yano (7:54) via foul, Suzuki.
(5) Road to INVASION ATTACK V: Hiroshi Tanahashi & BUSHI vs. Kazuchika Okada & Gedo
◆Winner: Okada (12:15) with the Red Ink on BUSHI.
~ Okada declared that Tanahashi only has 2 days left as a champion.


(6) IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship Match: [66th Champion] Prince Devitt vs. [Challenger] Alex Shelley
◆Winner: Devitt (17:38) following the Bloody Sunday.
~ 3rd Successful Defense.
~ Devitt picks up the big win over Shelley in their first ever match.


(7) IWGP Tag Championship Match: [61st Champions] “K.E.S.” Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. [Challengers] Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii
◆Winner: Smith (20:47) following the Killer Bomb on Ishii.
~ 4th Successful Defense.
~ Smith defends his belt and now looks to take the IC belt from Nakamura on 4/7.
~ After the match TenCozi came out to make a challenge… Nakanishi also expressed a title match as well.

Why? TenKoji again? NOOOO!

I actually though Ishii and Nakamura would win. I'm expecting at least two title changes at INVASION Attack.


----------



## Derek

Curious to see if anybody else is watching the Invasion Attack live. The show is at intermission right now and so far the show has been very enjoyable. 

Only 1 main thing to spoil


Spoiler



Timesplitters retained over Apollo 55. After the match, Devitt turned on Taguchi and introduced the "bodyguard" he had hinted at on twitter, turning out to be King Fale (now Bad Luck Fale) and announced that Apollo 55 was no more. Fale attacked Taniguchi and Captain New Japan, allowing Devitt to take CNJ's mask.


----------



## Hera

Derek said:


> Curious to see if anybody else is watching the Invasion Attack live. The show is at intermission right now and so far the show has been very enjoyable.
> 
> Only 1 main thing to spoil
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Timesplitters retained over Apollo 55. After the match, Devitt turned on Taguchi and introduced the "bodyguard" he had hinted at on twitter, turning out to be King Fale (now Bad Luck Fale) and announced that Apollo 55 was no more. Fale attacked Taniguchi and Captain New Japan, allowing Devitt to take CNJ's mask.


It's been a fun watch. No match has been terrible. Laughter7 vs Goto and Nagata was REALLY good 



Spoiler



until Nagata threw Sakuraba and he landed on his elbow and dislocated it so they had to stop the match. (N)(N)(N)(N)(N)


----------



## aivaz

Hera said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> until Nagata threw Sakuraba and he landed on his elbow and dislocated it so they had to stop the match. (N)(N)(N)(N)(N)


OH ffs :homer


----------



## C-Cool

...That should have been Wrestle Kingdom 7, man.

Amazing!


----------



## Derek

Main event result:



Spoiler



RAAAAAIIIINNNNNMMMMAAAAAKKKKKAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! Was a truly fantastic match, not perfect, but the final stretch was really good.


----------



## Hera

aivaz said:


> OH ffs :homer





Spoiler


----------



## EmbassyForever

Hera said:


> Spoiler







Looks terrible


----------



## manga4life

Congratulations to Okada for becoming a two time IWGP Heavyweight Champion, though I am sad to see Tanahashi's run come to an end.


----------



## leglock

Wrestling Dontaku 2013 Card:

-IWGP Heavy: Okada vs. Suzuki
-IWGP IC: Nakamura vs. X
-Tanahashi vs. Anderson
-Goto vs. Shibata
-Makabe vs. Yujiro
-NEVER: Tanaka vs. Honma
-IWGP Tag 4WAY: DBS, Jr & Archer(or Scot Summers & Ryan Genesis vs. Tenzan & Kojima vs. Nakanishi & Strong Man vs. Iizuka & Yano
-Taguchi & Cpt NJ vs. Devitt & Fale
-IWGP Jr Tag: KUSHIDA & Shelley vs. Rumero & Koslov
-Dark Match: Nagata, Liger, TMIV, & Maximo vs. Ishii, HASHI, Jado, Gedo


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Let me say this, it was far better than Wrestlemania! And guess which one I wasted my evening on? 

Okada as champion... yay? Nice change up I guess, new main event scene, New Japan can experiment, but I was hoping Naito would be the one to return, win the G1 and defeat Tanahashi. That can still happen, he can beat Okada instead, or perhaps set up a Tokyo Dome match between the two, which would be excellent. 

Minoru becoming the first challenger is pretty awesome. He has Okada's number, beaten him twice before, should be an excellent main event. Suzuki-gun has dominated CHAOS through most of their feud. I would love to see the title around Suzuki's waist one day, but I'm guessing this is a title defence to make Okada seem strong and tie up his rivalry with Suzuki. 

Poor Sakuraba, but at least this means I can finally get Goto vs Shibata one on one. Laughter7's first tag team loss, right? Shame it happened in such a manner. I think Nagata and Goto were likely to win anyway and then lose in singles matches or vice-versa, but then this happened...

I knew Conway was going to win. What the point of having this match was, I don't know, but hopefully we can get some more NWA invaders and maybe get some of those titles on the New Japan guys. 

Don't know what the point of Devitt's group is. He's a Super Junior, what he does is of no consequence to the heavyweights.

Also, does the NEVER title mean anything? It's like a midcard title for guys who aren't high enough on the card to challenge for the IC title.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

leglock said:


> Wrestling Dontaku 2013 Card:
> 
> -IWGP Heavy: Okada vs. Suzuki
> -IWGP IC: Nakamura vs. X
> -Tanahashi vs. Anderson
> -Goto vs. Shibata
> -Makabe vs. Yujiro
> -NEVER: Tanaka vs. Honma
> -IWGP Tag 4WAY: DBS, Jr & Archer(or Scot Summers & Ryan Genesis vs. Tenzan & Kojima vs. Nakanishi & Strong Man vs. Iizuka & Yano
> -Taguchi & Cpt NJ vs. Devitt & Fale
> -IWGP Jr Tag: KUSHIDA & Shelley vs. Rumero & Koslov
> -Dark Match: Nagata, Liger, TMIV, & Maximo vs. Ishii, HASHI, Jado, Gedo



Some Japanese fans are predicting that X = Marufuji. 

I doubt it though.


----------



## Hera

-Goto vs. Shibata
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

I can't explain just how good the tag match was. It might have been the best match of the night (yah better than Okada/Tana) if not for Sakuraba getting hurt. I'm kinda disappointed they are going back to Tanahashi and Anderson. I guess Anderson wins and then he'll be the next to have a match with Okada. I would have liked to have seen Devitt and Fale vs Tana and Captain New Japan. Conway looked like he was pissing himself every time Kojima chopped him 8*D

Okada gonna run wild with that belt until Naito comes back and then it will be naitowinslol


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Hera said:


> -Goto vs. Shibata
> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> I can't explain just how good the tag match was. It might have been the best match of the night (yah better than Okada/Tana) if not for Sakuraba getting hurt. I'm kinda disappointed they are going back to Tanahashi and Anderson. I guess Anderson wins and then he'll be the next to have a match with Okada. I would have liked to have seen Devitt and Fale vs Tana and Captain New Japan. Conway looked like he was pissing himself every time Kojima chopped him 8*D
> 
> Okada gonna run wild with that belt until Naito comes back and then it will be naitowinslol


Pretty much this. Goto and Shibata has one of the best stories to it and I can't wait for the match.

Conway was what I predicted. Tharpe must have New Japan good money to make this match happen because they had nothing to gain really.

I think it will be either Nakamura or Naito who stops Okada.


----------



## Nervosa

I think everyone is underestimating how seriously knee injuries tend to affect workers. There is no guarantee that Naito will be anything like the same kind of wrestler he was before he left. Best bet is a nice long 6+ defenses for Okada.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Nervosa said:


> I think everyone is underestimating how seriously knee injuries tend to affect workers. There is no guarantee that Naito will be anything like the same kind of wrestler he was before he left. Best bet is a nice long 6+ defenses for Okada.




Kind of nasty of you to hope his injury is long enough to let Okada have his title run.

People have recovered from worse. I think Naito won't have quite the same style as before, but I don't think his injury is such that he won't be the same ever again. And he's been in healing for quite a while now.


----------



## seancarleton77

I can't wait for to see who faces Nakamura for the IWGP I see (the real championship in NJPW). Whether it is singles or tag team, Nakamura always steals the show when the title is on the line. He, Minoru and Ishii are the best wrestlers in New Japan today, by miles.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

seancarleton77 said:


> I can't wait for to see who faces Nakamura for the IWGP I see (the real championship in NJPW). Whether it is singles or tag team, Nakamura always steals the show when the title is on the line. He, Minoru and Ishii are the best wrestlers in New Japan today, by miles.


You lost me. No Sakuraba? Tanahashi? Why Ishii? He had a solid match with Goto but I don't think he has more than four moves and the thing people hype up about him is that he hits hard.


----------



## Nervosa

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Kind of nasty of you to hope his injury is long enough to let Okada have his title run.
> 
> People have recovered from worse. I think Naito won't have quite the same style as before, but I don't think his injury is such that he won't be the same ever again. And he's been in healing for quite a while now.


No no, sorry man. I certainly didn't wish his injury is longer. I am a huge Naito fan, I am just saying there is a really good chance that he won't be able to wrestle the same style when he returns, because that happens so often with those kinds of knee injuries to high flyers. For all we know, Naito may have to overhaul his entire moveset. Instead of taking a chance pushing Naito all at once, Okada is a sure thing right now. sorry that came off so badly!



> You lost me. No Sakuraba? Tanahashi? Why Ishii? He had a solid match with Goto but I don't think he has more than four moves and the thing people hype up about him is that he hits hard.


Sakuraba isn't a good standalone worker. He is awesome when someone like Shinsuke can accent his strengths, but I wouldn't bet on him having great singles matches with any person he is against. 

that's why I think Okada is the best wrestler in the world right now. He can have great matches with anyone, in my opinion, and he has shown that fact all year.

Tanahashi is fine, but there are just too many other workers that are better than him. He is a great draw, and a darn good worker, but he is outgunned by all the guys carlton mentioned. (and I would add Okada to that, as well)

I have heard exactly ZERO people say they like Ishii because he hits hard. People like Ishii because he plays the underdog better than anyone in wrestling right now. His comebacks are incredible and he wins crowds over by coming off as someone who works hard despite size disadvantages.

1. Okada
2. Shinsuke
3. Misu
4. Ishii
5. Tanahashi


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Nervosa said:


> 1. Okada
> 2. Shinsuke
> 3. Misu
> 4. Ishii
> 5. Tanahashi


Hmm, that's interesting. I have the same guys, but entirely different places.

1. Shinsuke - I mean, he hasn't had any Five Star arguable matches since I'd say, two years ago maybe, but the man doesn't even have decent matches anymore, against anyone. Greatness is his standard.

2. Tanahashi - He may be NJPW's Cena, but even with his formula, you never expect anything less than a good or great match. 

4. Okada - Still a young guy, still working out the kinks and quarks. But he's my favorite wrestler right now for a reason. The man has a moveset that's awesome, can sell pretty dang well, and is charismatic as hell. All he needs is more experience and to up his game on the mic, and he will be THE ace of New Japan, bar none. Not just the future.

4. Ishii - The Hero of Korakuen is on a freaken roll, and nobody on the roster can pull off the face in peril/underdog like he can. Hell, since Generico's in the E, nobody in the world can pull it off like he can. If he keeps this up, he might rise up a rank or two.

5. Misu - When he is on, he can whip out some epic matches. But he's not consistent. There are times when he just goes through the motions.


----------



## Bubz

Agree that MiSu has a tendency to go through the motions sometimes. Saying that he's still a great worker and I enjoy his stuff 99% of the time, and he definitely knows when to pull out an amazing performance or two.

But yeah, I'd say those 5 would make up my list too. Might be forgetting someone. Anderson is honestly fighting with Ishii for that 5th place though especially after his performance in the Tana match.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Nervosa said:


> No no, sorry man. I certainly didn't wish his injury is longer. I am a huge Naito fan, I am just saying there is a really good chance that he won't be able to wrestle the same style when he returns, because that happens so often with those kinds of knee injuries to high flyers. For all we know, Naito may have to overhaul his entire moveset. Instead of taking a chance pushing Naito all at once, Okada is a sure thing right now. sorry that came off so badly!


Ah, my mistake then. I like Naito and I get worried over this injury of his now. I must apologize myself, I took that completely out of context. 




> Sakuraba isn't a good standalone worker. He is awesome when someone like Shinsuke can accent his strengths, but I wouldn't bet on him having great singles matches with any person he is against.
> 
> that's why I think Okada is the best wrestler in the world right now. He can have great matches with anyone, in my opinion, and he has shown that fact all year.
> 
> Tanahashi is fine, but there are just too many other workers that are better than him. He is a great draw, and a darn good worker, but he is outgunned by all the guys carlton mentioned. (and I would add Okada to that, as well)
> 
> I have heard exactly ZERO people say they like Ishii because he hits hard. People like Ishii because he plays the underdog better than anyone in wrestling right now. His comebacks are incredible and he wins crowds over by coming off as someone who works hard despite size disadvantages.
> 
> 1. Okada
> 2. Shinsuke
> 3. Misu
> 4. Ishii
> 5. Tanahashi


Hmm, interesting. I still don't see it with Ishii, but he doesn't get a huge amount of visibility so maybe I should see more on him.

I think Shinsuke is the #1 worker, Okada is good, maybe a solid #3 spot. Tanahashi had a very good 2011, his best year in terms of work I think, so I tend to judge it off of that, but fair enough, he hasn't been quite as good as he was two years back.


----------



## manga4life

I'm currently rewatching the 2013 New Japan Cup tournament before watching the Okada vs Tanahashi match from this weekend just so i can take in the full scope of the road for Okada. Its been fun and I really, really enjoyed this years Cup and I'm just loving NJPW as a whole.


----------



## manga4life

NJPW has such a sound heavyweight division right now with great guys like Yujiro, Tanahashi, Makebe, Anderson, Okada, Nagata, Tenzan, Nakamura, DBS Jr, Lance Archer, Naito, Kojima, Goto, and other notables. It's great to see true pro wrestling represented within such a great group of competitors and I really hope that the fans world-wide are watching the shows and ordering the iPPV's.

I kind of wish they performed in front of a larger audience though, it seemed like in the 90's and early 2000's that NJPW held shows in bigger venue's and drew larger live crowds. Any input on this?


----------



## Defrost

I have watched Tanahashi vs Okada several times now and I buy that High Fly Flow/Sling Blade/Dragon Suplex move combo as the finish every single time even though I know better.


----------



## Nervosa

My one problem with calling Shinsuke NJPW's top worker now is that his singles matches have actually been pretty disappointing lately. The Archer match and the Mashimo match were both big time flops, and Nakamura was largely responsible for that, especially in the latter.


----------



## seancarleton77

The Davey Boy Smith Jr. match and the tag with Ishii against KES are strong MOTYCs.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Ishii doesn't have a wikipedia page. Weird. Aside from his recent Goto match can anyone suggest a good Ishii match? One that might entice a rather more casual viewer like me?

I do wonder who is winning the Climax this year? New Japan never really times the wreztler who should win right. Like Goto in 2008. 2011 would have made sense but aside from a good rivalry with Bash Heel the timing was off. Same with '09 and '10. Last year was a solid exception.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Ishii doesn't have a wikipedia page.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tomohiro_Ishii


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Nervosa said:


> My one problem with calling Shinsuke NJPW's top worker now is that his singles matches have actually been pretty disappointing lately. The Archer match and the Mashimo match were both big time flops, and Nakamura was largely responsible for that, especially in the latter.


I liked the Archer match, but yeah... I totally forgot about Mashimo. 

Honestly, I think the Mashimo fiasco was more booking and Mashimo's fault. Booking in that they should have known that a guy who's only really worked in K-Dojo and BJPW isn't exactly Takayama. They should have done more to build him up. Hence why both his matches with Makabe and Nakamura got no heat.

That, and Mashimo's control segments aren't good, unless the person is a miracle worker when it comes to selling (see Shinobu). He works like a pseudo-Tajiri.


----------



## Nervosa

seancarleton77 said:


> The Davey Boy Smith Jr. match and the tag with Ishii against KES are strong MOTYCs.


True, I just meant that Okada hasn't had any duds this year. That's the only reason he is more of a sure thing for me.

I gotta take your word on the Smith match until it appears on the web somewhere.



> I liked the Archer match, but yeah... I totally forgot about Mashimo.
> 
> Honestly, I think the Mashimo fiasco was more booking and Mashimo's fault. Booking in that they should have known that a guy who's only really worked in K-Dojo and BJPW isn't exactly Takayama. They should have done more to build him up. Hence why both his matches with Makabe and Nakamura got no heat.


Maybe its only me: but I think Mashimo is really good. The Makabe matches are all Makabe's fault as far as I am concerned. And in Shinsuke's match, I'm sorry, but Shinsuke's offense just fell flat. And so did Shinsuke when he slipped on the ropes near the end. I find it hard to blame Mashimo for that match, although I agree it could have been booked better.

FOR THE RECORD: I LOVE Shinsuke and think he is amazing, I just literally love every match Okada is in, and I just think Nakamura's batting average is just a little lower.


----------



## Hera

Sakuraba just dislocated his elbow. No fractures. He'll be out for 2 to 3 months. Full recovery et all no issues expected. 
Nakamura's X-man is apparently Yuji Hino.
New Japan just uploaded these pretty sweet pictures from Liger's time at Wrestlecon! LIGER AND BRET HART 4/10 :mark:
http://www.njpw.co.jp/news/detail.php?nid=9338

ps
1. yano
2. yano
3. toru yano
4. yano
5. yano


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

So will this 'Invasion' with Conway continue? The crowd was hot for him to get beat. i knew Conway would win, but it would be a good idea to bring him back, have him go over Tenzan and Nagata before dropping the title to Makabe or Goto or Anderson or someone. 

By the way, that sig ^ above me is hilarious.

I've heard of Hino, and a quick search shows he's quite an MVP for TAKA's dojo and rather young too. He's also wrestled in DDT so I'm willing to bet he's absolutely crazy and over the top?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Hino was pretty damn awesome in DDT.

Can't wait to see him try out the world of NJPW


----------



## Hera

Shelton Benjamin said he is coming back to New Japan so some people think it's him and Nakamura. The other name brought up is Takayama. I personally don't think it's Benjamin or that is just me trying to tell myself that ain't happening. 

Mr. X is going to be on the road to Wrestling Dontaku tour (1st match is the 20th) so I mean if it is Shelton it won't be that hard to figure out 8*D


----------



## leglock

NOAH "FINAL BURNING IN BUDOKAN", 11.05.2013
Tokyo Nippon Budokan

1. *Feel the Dengerzone*: Masanobu Fuchi vs. Hitoshi Kumano
2. *This is the NOAH Junior*: SUWA & Genba Hirayanagi vs. Taiji Ishimori & Atsushi Kotoge
_<Kenta Kobashi Retirement Ceremony>_
3. *BURNING vs. BURNING*: Tamon Honda & Kentaro Shiga vs. Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki
4. *Js Spirits vs. Revolution*: Takeshi Morishima & Masao Inoue vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Yoshinari Ogawa
_<Break>_
5. *NOAH vs. NJPW*: Takashi Sugiura, Mohammed Yone, & Akitoshi Saito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Yuji Nagata, & Satoshi Kojima
6. *Four Men GET Together*: Naomichi Marufuji & Minoru Suzuki vs. Yoshihiro Takayama & Takao Omori
7. *Final Burning in Budokan - Kenta Kobashi’s Retirement Commemorative 8 Man Tag Match*: Kenta Kobashi, Jun Akiyama, Keiji Muto, & Kensuke Sasaki vs. KENTA, Go Shiozaki, Yoshinobu Kanemaru, & Maybach Taniguchi

Sad Kikuchi isn't on the card, wish it was him instead of Shiga. Retirement ceremony is after the second match so there is a chance he will show up there with Hansen, Kawada, Taue, Chono, and other folks. (Those names are not confirmed, I'm just saying.) Very surprised Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano aren't on the show, since they're the GHC Tag champs and faced Kobashi at All Together. Kind of surprised that Yamato and KAI aren't on the show, since they were in Kobashi's All Japan match from 2009 and because AJP is going to be Kobashi's new promotion. Would have been nice if Makabe, Tenzan, Nakanishi, Okada, Nakajima, Miyahara, and Kitamiya were on the card as well. There are a ton of guys who have Kobashi history (or are good) and have a name that are still active...

Anyway, I'm definitely looking forward to a number of matches on the card and seeing a bunch of the guys. Should be a good show. FEEL THE DENGERZONE!!


----------



## Groovemachine

Wait...SUWA?! Did I miss something? Has he come out of retirement or is this a one shot deal?


----------



## aivaz

SUWA has been Maybach Taniguchi Jr. in NOAH for a little while now and recently revealed himself to be SUWA


----------



## Genking48

*DRAGON GATE - GATE OF PASSIION 4/12/2013 Aichi, Nagoya Telepia Hall - 500 Attendance*
_credti: iheartdg.com_
*1. *Don Fujii, Super Shisa, Kotoka{W} (13:33 Fujii Assisted School Boy) Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Mr. Quu Quu Naoki Tanizaki Toyonaka Dolphin{L}, Jimmy Kagetora
*2. *Tanaka Debut Match: Mondai Ryu (0:00 Forfeit) Yuta Tanaka
*3. *Jimmy Susumu{W}, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!! (11:30 Hikari no Wa Cutback) K-ness{L}, Masato Yoshino
*4. *Masaaki Mochizuki, HUB{W} (11:48 Lariat) Naruki Doi{L}, Cyber Kong
*5. *Open the Brave Gate Title Match: Dragon Kid (12:41 Bible) Kzy
_*9th Defense for DK_
*6. *Open the Brave Gate #1 Contender Match: Masato Yoshino (1:57 Lightning Spiral) Mondai Ryu
*7. *Akira Tozawa{W}, Mondai Ryu (5:16 German Suplex Hold) Masato Yoshino{L}, Dragon Kid
*7. *YAMATO (15:29 Gallaria) BxB Hulk

As mentioned earlier, the Yuta Tanaka debut match has been canceled due to Tanaka traveling to Mexico. Mondai Ryu will get a forfeit win.

Shingo Takagi also has been pulled from the show due to a case of influenza. Shenlong will replace him in the main event. He will miss the 3 next shows, under doctors order.

YAMATO & Shenlong opened the show to announce Takagi being out, and Shenlong being in. They were interrupted by MB. They essentially called Takagi a pussy, before hitting a train of moves on Shenlong that left him KO'd. Hulk wondered what YAMATO would do, since Takagi had the sniffles and now Shenlong was out of action. As usual, Tominaga is not an option. Perhaps he wanted to fight him in a singles match. YAMATO tentatively accepted.
Mondai Ryu then talked about Tanaka bailing on their match to go play in Mexico. He assumed the kid was just scared of being beaten into retirement in his first match so he decided to run and hide. In any case, the important thing tonight was backing up Kzy in his title match.

Mochizuki used the direct pin on Doi as an opportunity to challenge for the Triangle Gate. His partners will be HUB & Fujii. Doi said that Shachi would be a bit surprised by this since he wasn't here today. However, Swann & Ricochet will be back next weekend. This will put W1 at full strength, and they don't duck from a fight. They match was set for DEAD or ALIVE.

Mondai Ryu asked for a Brave Gate shot after the defense. DK was ready to give him the shot at DoA, but Yoshino interrupted. He also wanted a shot. They decided to do an impromptu #1 contender match. The twist being Mondai Ryu only needed a 2 count to win. It ended up not being a factor and Yoshino won handily.

After Yagi set the match for the PPV, Tozawa attacked Yoshino. He was irritated at having his match for the day canceled. Another impromptu match was set, Tozawa & Mondai Ryu vs. DK & Yoshino. After winning, Tozawa confirmed the Dream Gate match for 5/5, and guaranteed victory.

YAMATO celebrated his singles win over half the Twin Gate champion team. He decided to challenge for the titles. This brought out RyoSuka to remind him that they had the next shot already. It was decided that whoever wins in ***** next weekend will face YAMATO and a partner of his choosing in Aichi. 



> *5/5/2013 Aichi, Aichi Prefectural Gym ~DEAD or ALIVE 2013*
> -Open the Brave Gate Title Match: Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino
> -Open the Triangle Gate Title Match: Naruki Doi, Shachihoko BOY, Rich Swann vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, HUB, Don Fujii
> -Open the Twin Gate Title Match: Winner of 4/19 Title Match vs. YAMATO, X
> -Open the Dream Gate Title Match: CIMA vs. Akira Tozawa


Kid vs Yoshino, CIMA vs Tozawa, 6 man, me like!


----------



## bigbuxxx

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Ishii doesn't have a wikipedia page. Weird. Aside from his recent Goto match can anyone suggest a good Ishii match? One that might entice a rather more casual viewer like me?


Ishii vs Nagata - 11/11/12. This was the match that made me realize I'd slept on Ishii for a while.


----------



## duttanized

Who are the next competitors lined up for Time Splitters to go against? Also, since Devitt is paired up with Fale now does that mean he's going to moving up the card? If so, who becomes new IWGP Jr Champ?


----------



## MF83

Could be any team if it hasn't already been announced. The IWGP junior tag straps don't really matter so the challengers are more or less a revolving door of who hasn't got a shot in a while.

It just means he's paired up with Fale at this point. Anderson, Tonga and whoever else will probably group up with them to make a gaijin stable. Last time a junior vacated to move up in the ranks (Wataru) they held a tournament.


----------



## Bubz

bigbuxxx said:


> Ishii vs Nagata - 11/11/12. This was the match that made me realize I'd slept on Ishii for a while.


Yeah, first Ishii match I saw. It's pretty great.


----------



## aivaz

MF83 said:


> It just means he's paired up with Fale at this point. Anderson, Tonga and whoever else will probably group up with them to make a gaijin stable. Last time a junior vacated to move up in the ranks (Wataru) they held a tournament.


BOSJ is coming up so now is a better time than any for him to vacate and move up, then give the winner of BOSJ the title


----------



## malek

duttanized said:


> Who are the next competitors lined up for Time Splitters to go against? Also, since Devitt is paired up with Fale now does that mean he's going to moving up the card? If so, who becomes new IWGP Jr Champ?


Forever Hooligans, again.


----------



## bme

*NJPW 3/17*
Laughter7/Nagata,Nakanishi ***1/2
Goto/Ishii ***1/2
Tanahashi,Timespliters/Tonga, Apollo55 **
Okada/Anderson **
Yano/Suzuki *

*NJPW 3/23*
Goto/Smith Jr. *
Okada/Yano **
CHOAS/Suzuki-Gun ***
Tanahashi, CNJ, Timesplitters/Anderson,Tonga,Apollo55 **
Goto/Okada **

Anyone else catch Devitt calling Tanahashi a d*ckhead ? lol

*NJPW 4/5*
Suzuki,Takayama/Yano,Iizuka **
Devitt/Shelley ***
KES/Nakamura,Ishii ***

Ishii needs some gold around his waist

*Invasion Attack*
IWGP Jr tag titles: Timespillters/Apollo55 ***
Special 8man tag ***
CMLL tag titles: El Terrible,Tonga/La Mascara,Valiente ***
Tanaka,Takahashi/Makabe,Honma **
Yano/Suzuki ***
Laughter7/Nagata,Goto ***1/2
NWA title:Conway/Kojima *
Intercontinental title: Nakamura/Smith Jr. **
IWGP title: Tanahashi/Okada **1/2

Gone back and looked at Devitt's past tweets, this guys nuts and i love it.
The Laughter7 match was getting awesome before the accident, lol @ Shibata slapping the sh*t out of Nagata/Goto TWICE


----------



## Hera

bme said:


> The Laughter7 match was getting awesome before the accident, lol @ Shibata slapping the sh*t out of Nagata/Goto TWICE


Shibata was trying to get the match started again as a 2 on 1 that's why he slapped the shit out of both of them.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Invasion was such an excellent card, I finally got the time & watched it now. Main event had me :mark: the fuck out, and now Suzuki's the first challenger. Double :mark: NJPW has me happy to be a wrestling fan, this whole year has been amazing to me.


----------



## Coffey

bme said:


> *Invasion Attack*
> IWGP title: Tanahashi/Okada **1/2


But..but..but Dave Meltzer gave it 5-stars! 

Ya know, no idea what he is ever thinking anymore, ya know? I mean, ya know? That guy drives me fucking nuts, ya know? Ya know?

Yeah, match was disappointing to me too. Really, they didn't do anything new & if you've seen their last few matches over 2012 or from this last January, they didn't bother to try to up the ante any. I was happy with the outcome but the match felt flat to me. I wanted to be wowed & instead, it just felt like normal par for the course between the two. Not that it was bad, and Invasion Attack blew Wrestlemania away as far as a card goes for me, but I guess my expectations were too high. It actually kind of dragged in several parts & I thought their match in January 2012 was about twice as good.

Still really looking forward to Okada/Suzuki though.


----------



## bme

Coffey said:


> But..but..but Dave Meltzer gave it 5-stars!
> 
> Ya know, no idea what he is ever thinking anymore, ya know? I mean, ya know? That guy drives me fucking nuts, ya know? Ya know?
> 
> Yeah, match was disappointing to me too. Really, they didn't do anything new & if you've seen their last few matches over 2012 or from this last January, they didn't bother to try to up the ante any. I was happy with the outcome but the match felt flat to me. I wanted to be wowed & instead, it just felt like normal par for the course between the two. Not that it was bad, and Invasion Attack blew Wrestlemania away as far as a card goes for me, but I guess my expectations were too high. It actually kind of dragged in several parts & I thought their match in January 2012 was about twice as good.
> 
> Still really looking forward to Okada/Suzuki though.


Watched all 4 of their title matches and haven't really liked any of them.
The Dominion match is half-n-half, half way through the match they kicked it into 5th gear.
It was really like watching two different matches.

Have watched alot of Okada since November of last year and his match with Suzuki at The New Beginning is his best one, so I'm also looking forward to their 2nd match.


----------



## adprokid

How do you guys watch or download NJPW and AJWP ? 

Do they have weekly shows ?


----------



## Rah

I can understand the refrainment from going the full horn or even calling it a MotYC, but 2.5 stars?


----------



## duttanized

aivaz said:


> BOSJ is coming up so now is a better time than any for him to vacate and move up, then give the winner of BOSJ the title


This is what I'm thinking, wonder who will be next in line to take it though. BOSJ looks intriguing as always, wonder who they'll use. Maybe Low Ki returns?


----------



## Chismo

I wish New Japan starts pushing BUSHI full speed ahead towards the Devitt status.

Also, Tanahashi/Okada matches are very tricky, very debatable. Haven't watched IA yet, but I loved the WK match. Full boat for that one.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

I thought the storytelling in the main event was really well done, yeah the Okada/Tanahashi matches have been kinda played out but the way Tanahashi was losing his cool the past couple months, and he continued to do so in this match, it felt like Okada had his number, liked he learned from the WK7 match. They teased the Tanahashi win by having Okada get his arm worked over & hitting the lariat but not being able to make the cover. Few little nice touches, so I enjoyed it heavily. I don't get tired of match ups I enjoy, so seeing Okada/Tanahashi again was fine by me, just like I can continue to watch another Punk/Cena feud just because the matches are usually excellent to me.

Plus the living GOAT Suzuki gets a title shot, yeah he won't win but I hope this guy goes until he's 50. I mark out hard for every fucking thing he does, seriously.


----------



## Chismo

Free GAORA stream, I'm posting this because of Suwama/Go:

Champion Carnival

25:00 JST

5pm GMT 12pm ET 9am PT


http://tv.exitoostore.com/2013/02/tv-online-gaora-hq.html#.UW_I70qGcxh


----------



## ywall2breakerj

6PM :mark:


----------



## Rah

And it decides not to work when Suwama/Go starts. AfricaNet is the most fail thing of all third world failures.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Now I'm watching. When Suwama/Go started?

Is this the main event btw?


----------



## Rah

EmbassyForever said:


> Now I'm watching. When Suwama/Go started?
> 
> Is this the main event btw?


20 minutes in or so but I only got the stream back as Go got dropped onto his fucking head. :shock

Great quality stream, though.


EDIT: here are the following wrestling dates for the upcoming month viewable on that stream (dates bolded).

*4.29* AJPW Champion Carnival Final - 2pm GMT 9am ET 6am PT
*5.18* DG 295 10:45am GMT 5:45am ET 2:45am PT
*5.26* DG 296 10:00am GMT 5:00am ET 2:00am PT
*replays*
*4.21* - DG Final Gate - 9:45am GMT 4:45 am ET 1:45 am PT
*4.30* DG 294 - 2:30pm GMT 8:30am ET 6:30am PT
*5.1* DG 293 (CIMA vs K-Ness Dream Gate Title) 4am GMT 11pm ET 8pm PT
*5.24* DG 295 6:00am GMT 1:00am ET 10:00pm PT
*5.27* DG 296 7:00am GMT 2:00am ET 11:00pm PT


----------



## Chismo

Champion Carnival - Day 1:

- Akiyama vs. KENSO **
- Sanada vs. Omori *
- Funaki vs. KAI ***1/2
- Suwama vs. Shiozaki ***3/4


----------



## Rah

Well, that time limit draw, I guess, means they'll have a match later on mark. Hopefully with more vicious suplexes.


----------



## bme

adprokid said:


> How do you guys watch or download NJPW and AJWP ?
> 
> Do they have weekly shows ?


You can download stuff from here, at the Wrestling Multimedia (Puro Media) sub forum.

PuroresuMatches uploads full shows at Youtube.com
Jahmale Hepburn & Senor LARIATO upload individual matches from shows at Dailymotion.com


----------



## Nervosa

When it comes to Okada/Tanahashi, I was incredibly disappointed with their Wrestle Kingdom match due to Tanahashi's weak selling and too many moves done for no reason. 

That said, I loved Invasion attack and Dominion both. My question now becomes whether I liked the Invasion attack more than Okada/Naito from last year. That's a toughie right there. 

I do, however, see how its not for everyone. As JoeRulz said, it can be very tricky. I don't even have a problem with bme giving it two stars..........if it wasnt for the fact that the 8 man and the lucha tag were rated higher. I mean you can like things whatever you want, of course but man that lucha tag bored me.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

My Okada vs Tanahashi match ranking:

1st - Invasion Attack ****3/4
2nd - Dominion 6.16 ****1/2
3rd - New Beginning 2012 ****1/4
4th - Wrestle Kingdom 7 ****


----------



## Chismo

Rah said:


> Well, that time limit draw, I guess, means they'll have a match later on mark. Hopefully with more vicious suplexes.


I'd rate it higher, because the work was mostly great, but unfortunately, the TL draw was so obvious from the moment they announced the match for Day 1. They kinda booked themselves into corner with that decision, because no way they could lose at this moment, especially Go.

But still, damn fine match. Funaki/KAI was really good as well.


----------



## Rah

Yep, wasn't a fan of how they ended it but they did build Go up adequately. Akiyama/Go/Suwama is list of great potential with regards to the title picture. A must watch, regardless.

Someone else mentioned KENSO's match being pretty good so I'll gloss over your low rating of it for now.


----------



## Hera

Shelton Benjamin is X :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
Can't wait for Nakamura to beat the shit out of him. Out of all the rumors this is the weakest one. I literally fucking can't.



Spoiler: image proof


----------



## aivaz

Hera said:


> Shelton Benjamin is X :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> Can't wait for Nakamura to beat the shit out of him. Out of all the rumors this is the weakest one. I literally fucking can't.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: image proof


:cole1 Does this make Shelton part of Suzuki-gun or?


----------



## Chismo

:reggie


----------



## EmbassyForever

> Shelton J. Benjamin ‏@Sheltyb803
> SUZUKI-GUN just dropped a bomb on NJPW. No more MR NICEGUY from now on call me MISTER-X! LET THE BEATINGS BEGIN!!!!


:mcgee1


----------



## DOPA

:lmao at shelton changing his name to mister x. So bad.


----------



## EmbassyForever

More notes from Shelton



> Shelton J. Benjamin ‏@Sheltyb803
> You guys have any Idea how hard it is to hide a 6'2 240lb black man for two days in Japan?





> Shelton J. Benjamin ‏@Sheltyb803
> For the next couple of week I will be raising all kinds of hell in NJPW and enjoying every minutes of it. It's good to be Bad!


I really, REALLY hope they won't give him the belt even if I think they will.


----------



## EmbassyForever

NOAH "GLOBAL TAG LEAGUE 2013", 19.04.2013 
Nagoya Telepia Hall 
320 Fans - Super No Vacancy 

1. Akitoshi Saito, El Samurai & Masashi Aoyagi besiegen Mohammed Yone, Atsushi Kotoge & Hitoshi Kumano (12:46) nach dem Sickle of Death von Saito gegen Kumano. 
2. Mikey Nicholls besiegt Jake Durden (5:35) mit der Mikey Bomb. 
3. Maybach Taniguchi besiegt Jonah Rock (7:41) mit einer Maybach Press. 
4. SUWA & Genba Hirayanagi besiegen Taiji Ishimori & Yoshinari Ogawa (11:50) mit einem Cutback-Cradle von Hirayanagi gegen Ishimori. 
5. Takashi Sugiura besiegt Shane Haste (12:19) nach einem Frankensteiner. 
6. Takeshi Morishima besiegt Tomoaki Honma (10:49) nach einem Backdrop. 
7. Global Tag League 2013 - Block A: KENTA & Yoshihiro Takayama [4] besiegen Bobby Fish & Eddie Edwards [0] (18:58) nach dem go 2 sleep von KENTA gegen Edwards.

Really looking forward to match 6 and especially 7. Sounds pretty bad ass.


----------



## Chismo

But it wasn't officially televised, you're probably never gonna see it.

Anyway:



> AJPW "CHAMPION CARNIVAL 2013", 20.04.2013
> Tatebayashi Citizen Gymnasium
> 350 Fans
> 
> 1. Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo besiegen Hiroshi Yamato & Yasufumi Nakanoue (10:57) nach dem Power Plant von Hayashi gegen Nakanoue.
> 2. Champion Carnival - Block A: Takao Omori [2] besiegt Ryota Hama [0] (10:31) mit einem Axe Bomber.
> 3. Champion Carnival - Block B: KAI [2] besiegt Akebono [0] (8:44) mit einem Horizontal Cradle.
> 4. All Asia Tag Team Title Skirmish - All Japan vs. Burning: Go Shiozaki, Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki besiegen KENSO, Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka (17:32) nach dem Blue Destiny von Suzuki gegen Tanaka.
> 5. AJPW World Jr. Heavyweight Title Skirmish - All Japan vs. Burning: Jun Akiyama & Yoshinobu Kanemaru besiegen Seiya Sanada & SUSHI (13:00) nach einem Exploder von Akiyama gegen SUSHI.
> 6. Champion Carnival - Block B: Joe Doering [2] besiegt Masakatsu Funaki [2] (8:18) mit einer Revolution Bomb.
> 7. Champion Carnival - Block A: Masayuki Kono [2] besiegt Suwama [1] (19:03) mit einem Giant Kneedrop.
> 
> 
> - Champion Carnival Standings:
> 
> Block A:
> 1. Seiya Sanada [2]
> -. Takao Omori [2]
> -. Masayuki Kono [2]
> 4. Suwama [1]
> -. Go Shiozaki [1]
> 6. Ryota Hama [0]
> 
> Block B:
> 1. Masakatsu Funaki [2]
> -. Jun Akiyama [2]
> -. Joe Doering [2]
> -. KAI [2]
> 5. Akebono [0]
> -. KENSO [0]


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

They won't give the title to Benjamin. That would be stupid. I was holding out for Takayama being revealed as Mr. X. 

Suzuki is going to lose to Okada and then he'll have that showdown I've been waiting for with Nakamura and defeat him for the title. Nakamura goes on to betray Okada and take the title off of him later on this year and CHAOS implodes. 

There's really no need for CHAOS anyway. Suzuki-gun is much better as a heel unit and Devitt might potentially start his own group so they might as well use this Okada winning the Heavyweight title story to break up the band. It's been good for Nakamura and Ishii but Okada was more of a self made man and Naito became a bigger deal when he split from the group so CHAOS hasn't been of great use. It's like a lesser version of the RISE stable.


----------



## duttanized

So is that story about Okada living it up true? Will this affect his title reign?


----------



## Mic1988

Not sure if its been said here or not but yesterday Lance Hoyt and David Hart Smith of Suzukigun won the NWA Tag Titles defeating Kingz of the Underground in a title for title match with the IWGP tag belts on the line as well and they now hold both belts.


----------



## aivaz

Lance Archer now has two swinging dicks instead of one


----------



## leglock

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> They won't give the title to Benjamin. That would be stupid. I was holding out for Takayama being revealed as Mr. X.
> 
> Suzuki is going to lose to Okada and then he'll have that showdown I've been waiting for with Nakamura and defeat him for the title. Nakamura goes on to betray Okada and take the title off of him later on this year and CHAOS implodes.
> 
> There's really no need for CHAOS anyway. Suzuki-gun is much better as a heel unit and Devitt might potentially start his own group so they might as well use this Okada winning the Heavyweight title story to break up the band. It's been good for Nakamura and Ishii but Okada was more of a self made man and Naito became a bigger deal when he split from the group so CHAOS hasn't been of great use. It's like a lesser version of the RISE stable.


Takayama is doing the Global Tag League. The dates didn't match up and he was doing a promotional thing for the card game in Osaka that day anyway.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Mic1988 said:


> Not sure if its been said here or not but yesterday Lance Hoyt and David Hart Smith of Suzukigun won the NWA Tag Titles defeating Kingz of the Underground in a title for title match with the IWGP tag belts on the line as well and they now hold both belts.


I heard about that. Cage Side Seats mentioned it. I had no idea this match was even scheduled. Looks like New Japan is 1-1 with NWA now. I would have preferred that the World title came to New Japan for a brief period of time, give Tenzan or Kojima something to do for a while, but this is pretty cool. Looks like this NWA invasion wasn't a bad idea after all. NWA is getting great promotion from it and New Japan adds a couple extra titles into the mix.


----------



## Chismo

I'd book Conway/Tanahashi for Dominon, Tana takes the strap and defends it in USA during summer. :mark: They want their prestige back? Tanahashi is the way to go.


----------



## Lazyking

Meh, who would Tanahashi defend the belt against? This isn't the 80s. Most NWA wrestlers suck now..


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

JoeRulz said:


> I'd book Conway/Tanahashi for Dominon, Tana takes the strap and defends it in USA during summer. :mark: They want their prestige back? Tanahashi is the way to go.


I didn't think of that. That's a great idea. And so obvious too. He can't stick around the title picture and he's feuded with practically everyone. It would be great to see Tanahashi take hold of the title for a while. 

I wonder if they'll bring another NWA title, like the North American title or the National Heavyweight title? Damien Wayne is doing pretty good as a heel I hear, so having him jump over for a few shows might be cool to see.


----------



## leglock

Potentially risk having Tanahashi get injured by some indy jobber? No thank you.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

leglock said:


> Potentially risk having Tanahashi get injured by some indy jobber? No thank you.


I doubt he'll work a whole lotta shows for them though. Conway defends his title once a month or something like that, so Tanahashi could have a decent three month reign without having to wrestle to many NWA jobbers. Besides, I think the NWA is lining up that Jax Dane guy for the World title and he seems to be an okay worker.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

I would not mind if Tanahashi wrestles NWA wrestlers if he becomes NWA World Champion. NWA needs NJPW more than NJPW needing NWA.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Smith_Jensen said:


> I would not mind if Tanahashi wrestles NWA wrestlers if he becomes NWA World Champion. NWA needs NJPW more than NJPW needing NWA.


Yeah, that's how I see it too. New Japan gets the benefit of holding some NWA titles for a while, which a plus for some of the wrestlers in the midcard like Anderson, Goto, Tenzan, Kojima and so on, but NWA is one that is getting the real benefits from this. They get a ton more visibility now. I hadn't even heard of the team that KES beat for the NWA world tag team titles.


----------



## leglock

All Japan Pro-Wrestling “GAORA SPECIAL 2013 Champion Carnival”, 4/27/2013
Matsushita IMP Hall
Crowd shot: http://i.imgur.com/SIaOl3W.png


*Hayashi, Kondo, & Yamato vs. SUSHI, Nakanoue, & HUB*
http://i.imgur.com/TucQZW7.jpg

SUSHI was actually over and used a good mix of serious and comedy. HUB was a good fit in the match and was certainly the most over person, especially when he used his mask to attack. Nakanoue grows everytime I see him and has an awesome Butterfly Suplex. Hayashi won with the Power Plant on Nakanoue in about 13:13. Nakanoue called out Burning (I think) after the match.

Nothing negative to say about the opener. 

*Kanemoto, Minoru, & Fuke vs. Kanemaru, Kotaro, & Aoki*
http://i.imgur.com/AhCsEJE.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/bNYyPD9.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/m6Ei0WD.jpg

Everyone was over here. Fuke started off with Kanemaru, but Aoki and Kanemoto were both quickly tagged. Early isolation on Aoki, with numerous quick tags used. Kanemaru was eventually tagged and busted out a split legged moonsault (?!). Kotaro pinned Minoru after the Endless Waltz (La Magistral rolling cradle thing he does) in about 12.15. Last few minutes were good, but not great.

Definitely a good match, but not special: ** 1/2

*KENSO vs. Akebono*
http://i.imgur.com/qbZwAw4.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/H7MvUA4.jpg
KENSO brought it the first two minutes, but a few shoulder blocks sent KENSO out of the ring. This lead the match to stop for about 40 seconds. Match didn't move out of second gear until the last couple minutes when Akebono sent KENSO to the outside. Akebono set KENSO up on a table put on the ring post, but ran through it after KENSO moved out of the way. KENSO used some tactics to keep Akebono out of the ring and won with a count out after ~9:30 minutes. Mic performance from KENSO after the match. ZEN-NI-PPON.... YAAA~!

Poor/below average match; could have been something good though. Really unfortunate since KENSO has been getting rave reviews. Akebono looked great here.

*Sanada vs. Kono*
http://i.imgur.com/0dK5z8H.png
http://i.imgur.com/Z11tTLf.jpg

Crowd was dead for the first five minutes. Like really dead. Sanada and Kono did about three minutes of matwork, before working on other things. Match didn't really get any reaction until Sanada hit his Rolling Elbow and Kono came back from it. Crowd dug the Chokeslam/Cutter counter they did and appreciated Kono fighting out of the THIS IS IT. They went to a strike battle after the TII, which killed the crowd again. Match ended when Sanada did the Full Nelson -> Cutter -> THIS IS IT at ~10:20. Crowd politely applauded after match ended.

Not very good at all.

Intermission time with announcer telling crowd that Muto would be signing autographs. Final Countdown (MUTO edit~!) played to lead people out.

*KAI vs. Doering*
http://i.imgur.com/lOAk4pA.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/CaTzyNC.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/sfo5tvx.jpg

Shit, KAI's chest was still red from yesterday. Doering charged KAI to start the match, sending Bomber down. KAI tried coming back, but his Plancha was caught on the outside. Crowd LOVED that. Unfortunately, crowd wasn't giving KAI as loud of a reaction he deserved when he was doing his comebacks. Doering went for a Revolution Bomb (he even called it out), but KAI countered with a Frankensteiner and pinned him from his back/hooking the legs in under 5 minutes. Doering looked like a bad ass in the match.

Average match. 

*Hama vs. Shiozaki*
http://i.imgur.com/Xii3Qm1.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/raIgVJX.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/NgMgaDw.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/IN3dJZP.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/RdkCra1.png

Crowd finally reacting again at the start. Nice Shoulder Blocks, with Shiozaki being unable to send Hama down. Shiozaki wasn't able to get any offense in on Hama for the first five minutes and it built a good story. Shiozaki started coming back after a Flying Shoulder Tackle, but it didn't last long. Match started getting great here... Awesome near fall when Hama SAT on Shiozaki. They did an good Chop/Hammer sequence that eventually lead to a sequence where Hama countered with a RUNNING CROSS BODY and two SPLASHES!!!!! I thought Hama was going to upset Shiozaki here and so did Osaka. After Shiozaki kicked out, he started mounting his comeback. Shiozaki almost got Hama up all the way for a Go Flasher/Suplex (?), but couldn't. Got a nice reaction, though. Hama wouldn't stay down, but was finished after a series of Lariats at about 11 minutes.

Very good match: *** 1/2 to 3/4.

*Suwama vs. Omori*
http://i.imgur.com/bVY2IPc.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/CXM17Jj.png

Started off with Omori getting the better of a handful of exchanges until Suwama sent him over the top rope. DDT on exposed floor from Suwama. They got back into the ring, but aren't pulling out anything too crazy. It felt like a draw six minutes in so the crowd wasn't really reacting for anything. Match picked up when Suwama countered an Axe Bomber with his forearm, but not the one that hit the back of his head. This lead to a back Suplex from Omori on the top rope -> Piledriver -> Axe Guillotine Driver for a 2.5 count. Crowd was into it at this point (12 minute mark). Bunch of Axe Guillotine Driver/Powerbomb teases with both guys getting the moves at different times. Omori beat Suwama with the Axe Bomber at around 14:20. 

Okay match. Crowd reaction killed it.

*Funaki vs. Akiyama*

Hot crowd to start with Akiyama getting the better of the two reactions. Nice opening segment. Match really feels like watching two masters at work, even from the start. Akiyama keeps working on Funaki's legs to prevent kicks. At one point, Funaki tried to evade a stomp on his back, attempting a kneebar but failing a couple of times. Eventually, Funaki does a great Fujiwara armbar counter and starts working on Akiyama's arm (he even sells his leg by switching the leg he uses to kick.) They go back and forth for a few minutes leading up to a OH HOLY FUCKING SHIT!! headbutt counter to the Hybrid Buster followed by brutal knees (around 8 minute mark.) Exploder gets countered with into a Fujiwara armbar rolled into into a regular armbar rolled into a pin from Akiyama. Funaki kicks out, but gets KNEEED. Match eventually ends with a BRUTAL wrist clutch at around 9:40.

Best match of the night: *** 3/4. I can't say enough good things about this.

Block A:
1. Go Shiozaki [8]
2. Seiya Sanada [7]
3. Suwama [5]
4. Masayuki Kono [4]
-. Takao Omori [4]
6. Ryota Hama [2]

Block B:
1. Jun Akiyama [8]
2. KAI [6]
3. Masakatsu Funaki [4]
-. Joe Doering [4]
-. Akebono [4]
-. KENSO [4]

Once again, the Burning matches are the best matches of the night. Will watch again later to see if I overrated/underated things.


----------



## Lazyking

How many nights of the champion's carnival Televised? I only see 4/18 online (dailymotion) and I can't seem to find a good AJPW resource.


----------



## aivaz

4/18 and eventually the finals plus maybe a digest. There is a live stream you can pay for all the shows. Hoping Funaki vs Akiyama turns up for download


----------



## Nervosa

the CHAOS vs. Suzuki Gun Elimination tag from 4/21 is really awesome, everybody. Check it out if you get the chance.

The Triple tag match on the same show is also chocked full of really fun moments, too. Yano and Kojima manage to haul the other 4 borderline immobile lardasses to a pretty fun contest.


----------



## leglock

aivaz said:


> 4/18 and eventually the finals plus maybe a digest. There is a live stream you can pay for all the shows. Hoping Funaki vs Akiyama turns up for download


I posted it...


----------



## aivaz

Think I found it. Thank you!


----------



## cobray

*Jun Akiyama vs Masakatsu Funaki - Champions Carnival 2013
*
- I watched the footage leglock posted and if this were the 90's where tape trading were still prevalent, with the blur and handcam'd footage and all, this match would be a legend.
- The chemistry that these two had, even with their vast difference in style is prevalent here. The match got a nice big match feel to boot.
- Funaki is such a smooth wrestler, watching the match on hardcam only shows the little things that he does which makes him legit. The rolling around, the transitions, the movements - and speaking of transitions, Exploder counter to Fujiwara Armbar to Cross Armbreaker is amazing. 
I was eating waffle when seeing this and I just had to stop eating because it was so gripping, and the final move in the match, I was surprised that the loser's brain wasn't scrambled. Ouch.


----------



## Rah

leglock said:


> Potentially risk having Tanahashi get injured by some indy jobber? No thank you.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

That Suzuki-Gun vs CHAOS match was so awesome. 

Looks like there's a potential feud for Minoru after the title match: Ishii. Their interactions were fantastic. As were Nakamura/Shelton.

But yeah, Okada NEEDS to work on the Red Ink. I mean, it adds to his "young upstart" character in that he has some newer moves that need to be ironed out, but he definitely needs to make it look better than it does now. He made up for it during his segment with Suzuki though.

Oh, and Taichi and Taka should have been Jr. Tag champs a long time ago.


----------



## aivaz

I think Okada should just be in young lion matches so he's not allowed to use his moveset ever


----------



## Rah

Agreed. Red Ink needs to just end.


----------



## Nervosa

My thoughts from another thread on Red Ink.



> I honestly don't hate the move itself. Its a little boring, and I think all three DID variations are more believable 'finisher' submissions, but Red Ink is fine in itself.
> 
> My only objection is how he insists on setting it up. There are like 3 ways I can think of that would be easier to set up that move than how he chooses every single time. They aren't as flashy as his way, but at least it would keep him from butchering it every single time.


----------



## Rah

It's a cross-legged STF, in essence, of course it's believable. The Regal Stretch is a noteworthy variation.

How he sets it up and how he applies it are too contrived and loose, honestly. If he is to keep doing it, he'll have to change the entire move's sequence and learn how to do it properly. I get why he toys with his opponent in setting it up (ragdolling them onto their stomach with the leg), it's part of the character, but if it hurts believability then it shouldn't continue.

We've been through this discussion before, however.


----------



## Nervosa

Rah said:


> It's a cross-legged STF, in essence, of course it's believable. The Regal Stretch is a noteworthy variation.
> 
> How he sets it up and how he applies it are too contrived and loose, honestly. If he is to keep doing it, he'll have to change the entire move's sequence and learn how to do it properly. I get why he toys with his opponent in setting it up (ragdolling them onto their stomach with the leg), it's part of the character, but if it hurts believability then it shouldn't continue.
> 
> We've been through this discussion before, however.


Yes we have, but after how it looked in the elimination match, it bears repeating all over again.


----------



## Rah

I haven't seen the match and can't believe it could look any worse but I'll bite and watch it tomorrow, if only for the rest of the match.


----------



## Nervosa

The rest of the match rules. Just kinda close your eyes as soon as he goes to lock in on Taka.


----------



## seabs

> AJPW "CHAMPION CARNIVAL 2013", 29.04.2013 (GAORA TV)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 2,150 Fans - Super No Vacancy Full House
> 
> 1. Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo besiegen SUSHI & Yasufumi Nakanoue (6:52) nach dem Power Plant von Hayashi gegen Nakanoue.
> 2. Champion Carnival - Semi Final: KAI besiegt Go Shiozaki (16:09) mit einem Face Strangle Hold.
> 3. Champion Carnival - Semi Final: Jun Akiyama besiegt Seiya Sanada (12:33) nach einem Wrist-Clutch Exploder.
> 4. Takao Omori, KENSO & Yutaka Yoshie besiegen Akebono, Ryota Hama & Masanobu Fuchi (10:10) nach einem Axe Bomber von Omori gegen Fuchi.
> 5. All Japan vs. Burning: Koji Kanemoto, Minoru Tanaka & Hiroshi Yamato besiegen Yoshinobu Kanemaru, Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki (15:13) nach einer Northern Lights Bomb von Yamato gegen Kanemaru.
> 6. Suwama & Joe Doering besiegen Masakatsu Funaki & Masayuki Kono mit der Revolution Bomb von Doering gegen Kono.
> 7. Champion Carnival - Final: Jun Akiyama besiegt KAI (18:57) nach einem Wrist-Clutch Exploder.


*Doesn't really make sense. Champ doesn't get out of the block and then the guy who needs the win least of all gets it. Ugh at KAI being overpushed too. Haven't seen him since he came back heavy but I haven't heard much positive. Should have been Go beating Sanada to set up a Shiozaki/Suwama rematch after their draw. Akiyama can stand up for a title shot anytime so it's a waste of a rub. *


----------



## Rah

Out of the guys in both blocks Jun is the only guy I'd give the win to, personally. Funaki's already faced Suwama, and Go tied with Suwama to tease a match later on. besides, Suwama/Jun in 2011 was superb so I won't complain.

The KAI/Akiyama match from 21/04 (Day Three) was basically Jun roughhousing KAI as if the guy meant jack shit only for KAI to roll with the punches and pick his moments of opportunity. KENSO lit his chest up badly early on in the tournament and that's kind of been his strategy here - survive a murder and get the win when it presents itself. He most certainly put on a performance that made himself worthy of the spot.


----------



## seabs

*He doesn't gain anything from it though. He's peaked in terms of his star level and the win doesn't set anything up that couldn't be set up without Akiyama winning this. Someone like Sanada winning would really elevate him to that next level or even a Shiozaki winning would help establish himself as the new star of the company. What does Akiyama benefit from this win? Yeah he's the biggest name and fine if there wasn't a good alternative. There were plenty of good alternatives though in the 2 losing Semi Finalists. Or even KAI if they're that hard behind him. Suwama would have been a better option with him being champion right now too to cement his legacy further. Akiyama already has a legacy. He already has everything. He could have stepped up at any point for a title match with anyone. *


----------



## Chismo

Shiraishi:


> "I fired Uchida. Miyata became the new president of AJPW. The reason why I fire him because he could not stop Muto's match making. Muto, Kazu and Kondo has been match making for a long time. But I want Chono, KENSO, Kondo, Akiyama to replace. I wanted to fire Muto but Muto refused. I will sell AJPW stock to fans."


I almost died. :lol


----------



## Rah

KAI was just there being awesome in the beaten-down FIP (maybe Shiraishi is jealous of Ishii?) while I don't see Sanada getting that opportunity (well not now, anyway, though he was booked strongly). I still think Go drawing with Suwama means a title match later in the year (or possibly next), and an honestly better way to cement Go as an AJPW star (if they're to follow that route) is to have Akiyama win CC only to fall to Suwama with Go being the guy to topple the champ.



JoeRulz said:


> Shiraishi:
> 
> I almost died. :lol


I love how he attempted to fire Mutoh only for Mutoh to flat out refuse. The logic = :lmao


----------



## aivaz

Seabs said:


> *Someone like Sanada winning would really elevate him to that next level or even a Shiozaki winning would help establish himself as the new star of the company. What does Akiyama benefit from this win? Yeah he's the biggest name and fine if there wasn't a good alternative. There were plenty of good alternatives though in the 2 losing Semi Finalists. Or even KAI if they're that hard behind him. Suwama would have been a better option with him being champion right now too to cement his legacy further. Akiyama already has a legacy. He already has everything. He could have stepped up at any point for a title match with anyone. *


Akiyama is just getting what he deserved many years ago. He doesn't have everything, he's not Baba. Do you know how much better than Sanada he is? Why is Champions Carnival about creating a star now? They build stars in different ways in Japan. Seniority means something and you can't have a guy like Sanada just beat Akiyama clean in the finals without a lot more build-up. Sanada doesn't get elevated to the next level by beating Akiyama, the next level IS beating Akiyama. Guys like Go and Suwama feasibly could beat him and there is a difference. People complain about the booking of younger wrestlers on here like it was America, especially Okada. Okada lost to Suzuki because he should have.


----------



## Rah

I see Seabs calling me out to the Debate League, now. Do you even train, bro? Seriously, do you even train?



Spoiler:  il reck u m8 fite﻿ me irl















To be frank, I've finished my first mini-dissertation today. I've got another due next week and a literature review the week after. Exams then come into effect until about the 7th of June. WHY DOES THE DEBATE LEAGUE HAVE TO START SO SOON?! I'd honestly love to join (despite probable embarrassment) if anything as a means to force me in to watching more wrestling - especially the territories in the 80s. Though the notion of arguing within the social division would be more inviting if I noticed someone else mention a topic I would give an effort in debating. Moral philosophy with CamillePunk seems a somewhat sell, however.


----------



## seabs

*You can join up later Rah. You'd be a great addition to the Wrestling division.

I get why Akiyama won. It's not like KENSO won. I just think it was a missed chance at achieving something from the tournament. I'm not Sanada is the exact guy to pull the trigger with right now, merely using him as an example. He has been a beaten finalist before so it wouldn't be completely out of the blue. They totally pulled all the momentum he had circa 2011 though. Go would have been the ideal choice to cement as one of their top guys. All Japan doesn't really have top guys that you'd associate with the promotion. Suwama and that's about it. It's too late for Akiyama to be THE guy in this All Japan era but it's not for Go. Go winning here would have really put him on another level and he's not a total nobody. It's not like an Okada esque push from nowhere. *


----------



## leglock

Jun Akiyama was in a class of his own during this years Champion Carnival. He deserved the win, and it makes sense. The win established him as a top guy again and as the leader of Burning. Shiozaki has the opportunity to win next year, and he will win the World's Strongest Tag League with Akiyama later this year.

KAI has improved leaps and bounds since his return in March; I'm glad they put him in the finals over Sanada and even Shiozaki. They can save the Burning vs. Burning match for later and KAI got the rub from surviving the brutality and not giving up easily.


----------



## duttanized

Just wondering, where do you guys get your Japan merch if you do? I've been trying to get some NJPW/NOAH shirts lately and have no idea how.


----------



## grimeycarolina

Rah said:


> 20 minutes in or so but I only got the stream back as Go got dropped onto his fucking head. :shock
> 
> Great quality stream, though.
> 
> 
> EDIT: here are the following wrestling dates for the upcoming month viewable on that stream (dates bolded).
> 
> *4.29* AJPW Champion Carnival Final - 2pm GMT 9am ET 6am PT
> *5.18* DG 295 10:45am GMT 5:45am ET 2:45am PT
> *5.26* DG 296 10:00am GMT 5:00am ET 2:00am PT
> *replays*
> *4.21* - DG Final Gate - 9:45am GMT 4:45 am ET 1:45 am PT
> *4.30* DG 294 - 2:30pm GMT 8:30am ET 6:30am PT
> *5.1* DG 293 (CIMA vs K-Ness Dream Gate Title) 4am GMT 11pm ET 8pm PT
> *5.24* DG 295 6:00am GMT 1:00am ET 10:00pm PT
> *5.27* DG 296 7:00am GMT 2:00am ET 11:00pm PT


I live on the east coast in the usa and its past ll pm, any one know why instead of DG. I'm watching a play with two guys with really long hair


----------



## aivaz

Are you sure that's not Dragon Gate?


----------



## Smith_Jensen

NJPW WRESTLING DONTAKU 2013 Results



> 0. Yuji Nagata, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask & Maximo beat Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI-HASHI, Jado & Gedo (7:04) when Liger used an air scissors drop on Gedo.
> 1. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title: Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov beat KUSHIDA & Alex Shelley (c) (11:05) when Romero pinned KUSHIDA after the Contract Killer to become the 35th champions.
> 2. Bad Luck Fale Return Match: Prince Devitt & Bad Luck Fale (King Fale) beat Ryusuke Taguchi & Captain New Japan (5:28) when Devitt pinned Captain after Fale used a choke lariat.
> 3. IWGP Tag Team Title – 4WAY Match: Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima beat Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. (c), Manabu Nakanishi & Strong Man and Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka (10:40) when Kojima used a lariat on Strong Man to become the 62nd champions.
> 4. NEVER Openweight Title: Masato Tanaka ZERO1 (c) beat Tomoaki Honma (9:32) with the Sliding D (3rd defense).
> 5. Special Singles Match: Togi Makabe beat Yujiro Takahashi (9:59) with a King Kong kneedrop.
> 6. Special Singles Match: Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata went to a double KO (11:39).
> 7. Special Singles Match: Hiroshi Tanahashi beat Karl Anderson (12:52) with the High Fly Flow.
> 8. Double Main Event I – IWGP Intercontinental Title: Shinsuke Nakamura (c) beat Shelton Benjamin (14:59) with the Boma Ye (8th defense).
> 9. Double Main Event II – IWGP Heavyweight Title: Kazuchika Okada (c) beat Minoru Suzuki (30:49) with the Rainmaker (1st defense).
> 
> * New Japan’s latest major show was a success with 6,800 fans packing the Fukuoka International Center, many watching on PPV in Japan, and many on iPPV across the world. New Japan rarely puts on a disappointing show these days and while this one didn’t really accelerate until the second half, it was another US$25 well spent on a top quality wrestling product that continues to deliver.
> 
> * After the dark match, which was shown on the iPPV, Forever Hooligans returned to New Japan and captured the IWGP Jr. Tag Team Title from Time Splitters in a good match but one you’ve probably seen before, this pairing having happened in 4 of the last 6 matches over these belts. These teams always put on a good fast-paced match and this was a suitable opener that ended when the Hooligans hit KUSHIDA with their Contract Killer, Romero pinning him to ensure a second IWGP Jr. Tag Title reign for the CHAOS team. While these matches are good, the junior tag division really needs some new challengers – how about Jado & Gedo get involved again?
> 
> * Bad Luck Fale, previously known as King Fale, made his in-ring return after aligning with Devitt last month when the Irishman turned heel. They faced Taguchi & Captain and as you’d expect Taguchi was angry at Devitt and there were some heated exchanges between these. I missed the last few minutes of this match but Fale unsurprisingly picked up the win. Seeing Fale carry Devitt out on his shoulders gave me flashbacks to Shawn Michaels and Diesel and made me wonder just what the plans are for Devitt. He is one of the most talented wrestlers in the world and the undisputed leader of New Japan’s junior division but with all that talent and an entertaining new character is the time near for him to step into the heavyweight division where he just might be able to reach main event level?
> 
> * New Japan’s most famous team of the modern age, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima, are still going strong in the year 2013 and today began their fifth reign as IWGP Tag Team Champions in a 4WAY Match against IWGP & NWA Tag double champions Killer Elite Squad, GHC Tag champions Yano & Iizuka, and Muscle Orchestra. This was basically a 10 minute sprint with each team getting their shots in and was entertaining but was never going to be great because of the format. The finish saw Kojima lariat Strong Man for the win which meant the previously dominant KES lost the belts without even being pinned, surely grounds for a rematch. It also created a scenario where three of these teams hold tag titles – TenKoji the IWGP Tag Team Title, KES the NWA World Tag Team Title, and CHAOS the GHC Tag Team Title. So the tag division could get very interesting. TenKoji’s fifth reign equals Chono & Tenzan’s five reigns as the most ever. It’s probably safe to say that Tenzan is New Japan’s most decorated tag wrestler of all time now.
> 
> * Masato Tanaka made a successful V3 defense of his NEVER Openweight Title against the recently returned Tomoaki Honma. This match had the most heat yet on the show from the always tough Fukuoka crowd, who tend to sit in quiet appreciation of matches. It was a decent match but these two can do and have done better before. Honma was always unlikely to win but the crowd got behind him and for a while believed he could do it before a Sliding D put an end to that.
> 
> * The Makabe vs. Yujiro feud continued and perhaps ended with a Makabe victory today. Yujiro entered with a banana sticking out of his tights and erotic entrance music as he brings his “Tokyo Pimps” character to life. This was an instantly forgetable match wrestled at a slow pace that Makabe won in routine fashion with his King Kong kneedrop. Makabe, once one of New Japan’s top few stars, has been kept strong for a long time now while not actually doing much but later in the show we’d find out he is about to step into the spotlight again.
> 
> * Best of the Super Jr. XX participants were announced after intermission with another fun-looking cast: Prince Devitt, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask, Ryusuke Taguchi, KUSHIDA, Alex Shelley, BUSHI, Hiromu Takahashi, Rocky Romero, Alex Koslov, Jado, Brian Kendrick, Taichi, TAKA Michinoku, Kenny Omega (DDT), Titan (CMLL), Ricoche (DRAGON GATE), Trent Beretta (former WWE). So it will be BOSJ debuts for young lion Hiromu Takahashi, Titan from CMLL, Ricoche from DRAGON GATE, and Trent Beretta (listed as just Beretta) best known for his WWE stint. Plus returns for the exciting Kenny Omega and CHAOS’ Brian “Spanky” Kendrick.
> 
> * Tetsuya Naito also appeared after intermission to a nice crowd response, wearing a suit and announcing that he will return at DOMINION 6.22 in June! Naito has been out of action for a long time and his return will be a welcome boost to the heavyweight division. He has potential to be one of New Japan’s top stars and I’d be surprised if he isn’t before too long.
> 
> * Former university friends Hirooki Goto and Katsuyori Shibata collided in their long anticipated singles match. Photographs of the two at school and in the New Japan dojo were shown, emphasizing the special significance of this match. This was a really good match in which Shibata impressed me again. It’s like he has never been away and he really belongs in the New Japan ring after wasting years embarking on a mediocre MMA career. As you would expect this was a stiff fight with plenty of strikes and was a very even contest. So even that after knocking each other silly they both hit the mat and couldn’t respond to the referee’s 10 count, meaning a double KO. Looks like this situation isn’t over yet and I can’t wait to see more between them…
> 
> * Hiroshi Tanahashi found himself in the strange position of being third from top after dominating the IWGP Heavyweight Title for so long. He and Karl Anderson had another entertaining match in their series, although shorter and faster paced than some of their others. Anderson was seconded by Tama Tonga but he didn’t interfere and it was a clean fight which Tanahashi won with the High Fly Flow. Moments later Devitt and Fale hit the ring and took out Tanahashi then faced Anderson and Tonga. Anderson looked slightly puzzled but it was all a ruse as he and Tonga joined Devitt on the dark side by attacking Tanahashi! The four foreigners destroyed Tanahashi and a new force announced its arrival in New Japan!
> 
> * Shinsuke Nakamura made a successful V8 defense of the IWGP Intercontinental Title against Shelton “X” Benjamin, Suzuki Gun’s mystery opponent for Shinsuke who was revealed recently. This match was much better than I expected with Benjamin doing a good job of taking his chance to shine in the spotlight and having a good performance – especially towards the end when he did some very impressive stuff. Unfortunately two spots were messed up at the end including a swan dive knee kick by Nakamura who slipped on the ropes, but it didn’t take too much away from an enjoyable match that the charismatic champion won with his Boma Ye.
> 
> * And so came the main event between new IWGP Heavyweight Champion, “Rainmaker” Kazuchika Okada, and “Invader” Minoru Suzuki, in Okada’s V1 defense of the belt he won from Tanahashi in an unforgetable match last month. Suzuki beat Okada at “THE NEW BEGINNING” in February and New Japan reminded us in the pre-match video package. When Suzuki graduated New Japan’s dojo and debuted against Iizuka in the 80s, Okada was just half a year old and now they’re main eventing against each other! We’ve come to expect a very high standard from New Japan main events now and both of these have had world class matches against Tanahashi in recent times, so how could they do against each other? The answer was another outstanding main event, although perhaps a level below their matches with Tanahashi. Suzuki was again inspired and outstanding while Okada continues to show why he is the most impressive new star Japanese pro wrestling has seen in many years. The creative Okada modified his tombstone into a Gotch-style tombstone (Suzuki’s finisher is the Gotch-style piledriver) before hitting his Rainmaker to win in another 30+ minute title match. Okada really is something special and you have to wonder just how good he will be when he reaches his prime as long as he remains in this environment and isn’t lured away by money to America. It has to be noted that Suzuki Gun lost both main events and also the IWGP Tag Team Title, maybe casting some doubts on their future especially with Devitt’s group now vying for the spotlight.
> 
> * Okada gave his post-match interview before Gedo took the microphone and bigged up his friend. Everyone was waiting for the next challenger to show himself – surely not Tanahashi again? It wasn’t Tanahashi but rather Makabe who challenged Okada to a match at DOMINION 6.22, almost a year since his last attempt to win the IWGP Heavyweight Title against Tanahashi. These two have not really had a high profile match since Okada returned, just a 9 1/2 minute undercard match on the final day of the 2012 G1 Climax where Okada won with his Rainmaker. So this will be a fresh main event and hopefully Makabe can motivate himself and perform at the level he was a few years ago.



Source: http://www.puroresufan.com/njpw/2013/05/03/results-new-japan-5313/


----------



## EmbassyForever

TenKoji won? ffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucccccccccckkkkkkkkkkk. Odd booking here, why the hell Time Splitters lost the belt? Not sure that turning Anderson heel was the right choice atm. The show doesn't sound that good to be honest.


----------



## Zatiel

Psyched to see Nakamura and Benjamin go at for fifteen minutes. Seems like the right time to me, and their encounters in the big elimination tag ruled.

I can get behind Makabe/Okada. Lariat that beef wall, Rainmaker!


----------



## Genking48

Dat Devitt/Fale/Tonga/Anderson group :mark:


----------



## seabs

*Low expectations for Okada/Makabe.

Anderson and Tonga are really miscast as heels I think. At least it gives Tanahashi something to do outside the title picture.

Boooo at Tenkoji dethroning KES. Odd. New Japan booking can get really stale and repetitive at times, especially in their tag divisions. TAKA/Taichi run with the Jr. Tag belts would rule and more importantly be fresh. 

Naito's winning G1 this year then. Okada/Naito III :mark: Wonder if they'll save it for Tokyo Dome and keep Tanahashi out of the main event next year for WK.*


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Naito winning G1 would be awesome. I think he's the guy who's going to beat Okada for the title. Makes sense to make a second star out of your newly minted one.

Shibata vs Goto is the match I was looking forward too most. Finish makes sense and now I'm honestly left wondering where they'll go with this.

I liked that Makabe is Okada's challenger. Match won't be great I expect, but who knows, it might just impress. It's a different main event at least. I was actually hoping Nagata would challenge Okada. 

Devitt's lineup makes sense as an all foreigner team and while each guy, other than Fale, has a lot of talent and potential turning Anderson heel just seems so stupid. The crowds loved him. Surprising, but maybe unnecessary? 

I like Forever Hooligan. I'm pleased they won. They work well together and always get a genuine laugh out of me.

KES losing the titles left a bad taste in my mouth though. They're still NWA champions and I expected them to hold those IWGP titles for even longer as part of this NWA-New Japan war. Ten-Koji is a great team though, even if they're repetitive and not at all new. I expect they'll take on Jax Dane and Conway for the titles after Conway beat Kojima and Dane beat down Tenzan? Would get that feud and angle across pretty well.

Suzuki-Gun really didn't have a good night. That said, I'm hoping Suzuki beats Nakamura for the Intercontinental title at Dominion.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Seabs said:


> *Low expectations for Okada/Makabe.
> 
> Anderson and Tonga are really miscast as heels I think. At least it gives Tanahashi something to do outside the title picture.
> 
> Boooo at Tenkoji dethroning KES. Odd. New Japan booking can get really stale and repetitive at times, especially in their tag divisions. TAKA/Taichi run with the Jr. Tag belts would rule and more importantly be fresh.
> 
> Naito's winning G1 this year then. Okada/Naito III :mark: Wonder if they'll save it for Tokyo Dome and keep Tanahashi out of the main event next year for WK.*


I am not looking forward to Okada vs Makabe either but I hope Okada can get a good match out of Makabe.

Tonga as a heel is weird but Anderson in Devitt's heel group is interesting so I give it a chance.

Naito winning G1 is a great idea. Okada and Naito have great chemistry together. I hope the main event for Wrestle Kingdom 8 is Okada vs Naito or Okada vs Nakamura.

I hope Tanahashi is out of the IWGP Heavyweight Title picture for a while. Besides feuding with Devitt and his guys, I hope he goes after the NWA World Heavyweight Championship or the GHC Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Smith_Jensen said:


> *I am not looking forward to Okada vs Makabe either but I hope Okada can get a good match out of Makabe.*
> 
> Tonga as a heel is weird but Anderson in Devitt's heel group is interesting so I give it a chance.
> 
> Naito winning G1 is a great idea. Okada and Naito have great chemistry together. I hope the main event for Wrestle Kingdom 8 is Okada vs Naito or Okada vs Nakamura.
> 
> I hope Tanahashi is out of the IWGP Heavyweight Title picture for a while. Besides feuding with Devitt and his guys, I hope he goes after the NWA World Heavyweight Championship or the GHC Heavyweight Championship.



I was hoping for Nagata.


----------



## Nervosa

I just can't believe they liquidated all of KES' momentum.....WITHOUT THEM EVEN GETTING PINNED! 

For that matter....Suzuki-Gun lost every single match. I guess the feuds over, but I feel like it just started. 

time splitters losing is also crazy. At least Shelley is in BOSJ. Shelley/Ricochet final, please.

Please tell me the Devitt group isn't replacing Suzuki-Gun. Anderson is the only decent wrestler in the group. Sooooo bored by this group.

Speaking of Anderson....he goes from on-the-cusp babyface to just another heel. Or, in fact, a stooge of Devitt. This is a big demotion for anderson more than anything else.

Hooray for Naito's return, but they shouldn't give him the G1 so quick. Gotta be Shibata. (Or Nagata, or Nakamura) It will probably be Tanahashi.

I don't know.....really disappointing results, here. I'm sure the main event is gangbusters, but I don't even really want to watch anything else. I guess Shibata might have gotten something decent out of Goto...maybe. Meh....just sounds disappointing.


----------



## seabs

*Suzuki-Gun isn't dead. Having KES lose on the same show as MiSu has to lose makes their loss extra odd mind. They could do with cementing down a regular 2nd singles guy though. I heard Hino was going to be X at one point and then Benjamin turned up. Holy fuck if we get Yuji Hino in Suzuki-Gun in New Japan. Killed their steam pretty abruptly though after picking up some serious momentum this year. Hoping Suzuki beats Nakamura next show.

Agreed on Anderson really being hurt by the move. Stable is all for Devitt which is odd for a Junior and I doubt he's gonna bulk right up. Tonga and Fale fit in nicely. Anderson basically drops below the Jr. Champ in the hierarchy now and that fucking sucks after how well he did post Bernard. Stable is called Bullet Club btw. Rules.

Shibata won't be in G1. He won't work all them singles matches at once. Ishii probably will this year though :mark: Mind you he's still not getting past dark match level on PPV though. :argh:

Another positive about BOSJ is that the previous years runner up can't win it the following year this time :hb. No idea who does win. Devitt should drop the belt if he's gonna feud with guys like Tanahashi. He's the only junior in Bullet Club so the Jr. Title is gonna get wasted on him. Taguchi would the logical pick to beat him but eh. I'd absolutely love for Hiromu to win but that's about as hopeful as Ricochet winning. I guess Shelley as he seems to be sticking around for the long run. Actually KUSHIDA will probably win now I've remember him. Just dropped the tag belts too. *


----------



## duttanized

So does this mean Time Splitters are coming to an end? I would love to see KUSHIDA or Shelley as Jr Champ if Devitt's moving on up.


----------



## Bubz

Okada/MiSu should hopefully rule. Not fussed about anything else on that show really, maybe Nakamura/Benjamin since their stuff together in the elimination tag was pretty great.

Not been in here for a while, so first I've heard of Anderson turning heel and joining Devitt's stable. Really doesn't seem right. Anderson is a guy who became one of the most over in the company all by himself at main event level, and now he's a Devitt (a Junior) crony. Just weird they'd change him and put him that low after pushing him a lot as a main eventer, he's still wrestling Tanahashi though so it's obviously not that bad for him, but if anything, Anderson should lead a stable instead of Devitt.


----------



## Hera

Seabs said:


> *Shibata won't be in G1. He won't work all them singles matches at once. *


He said he would be in G1 if they wanted him to be in it. I won't be shocked either way if he's in it or not. I'm hoping he is because yeah :mark: At the very least they need to give us Shibata vs Nakamura some time this year.

I didn't watch this morning but I did see that Devitt has his own Jericho light up jacket with RNR on the back. I guess it stands for RockNRolla. This bitch. :lmao He's gotta drop that belt if he is going to have a real time feud with Tanahashi. Maybe he should just throw it away or something. I think dropping it would make him lose momentum that they are trying to give him. I don't have any expectations for Okada and Makabe other than Okada attempting to put the Red Ink on and it looking like ass in the process. 



> I hope Tanahashi is out of the IWGP Heavyweight Title picture for a while. Besides feuding with Devitt and his guys, I hope he goes after the NWA World Heavyweight Championship or the *GHC Heavyweight Championship*.


Noah would shove KENTA off of Tokyo Tower if that is what it took to get Tanahashi as their champ.


----------



## Nervosa

Bubz said:


> Okada/MiSu should hopefully rule. Not fussed about anything else on that show really, maybe Nakamura/Benjamin since their stuff together in the elimination tag was pretty great.


I hear there are two big botches in the match, both Shinskays fault, if you can believe it. If sounds like one of the botches was similar to the one he had in his match with Mashimo. Shinskay is so good but I don't understand what is with all these botches lately.




Seabs said:


> *Suzuki-Gun isn't dead. Having KES lose on the same show as MiSu has to lose makes their loss extra odd mind.*


*

I mean true, but KES didn't need to lose. Dropping the belts by themselves is dumb enough as is, but with their whole stable losing they needed to win even MORE. They just lost a lot of momentum here....and for what? so TenKoji can get another reign? WHY?




They could do with cementing down a regular 2nd singles guy though. I heard Hino was going to be X at one point and then Benjamin turned up. Holy fuck if we get Yuji Hino in Suzuki-Gun in New Japan.

Click to expand...

Agree with this, for sure.




Agreed on Anderson really being hurt by the move. Stable is all for Devitt which is odd for a Junior and I doubt he's gonna bulk right up. Tonga and Fale fit in nicely. Anderson basically drops below the Jr. Champ in the hierarchy now and that fucking sucks after how well he did post Bernard. Stable is called Bullet Club btw. Rules.

Click to expand...

Hangmen 3 was a cool name for a stable, too. The stable still sucked, though, and so does this one. I know you love Tonga but Anderson is seriously the only servicable guy I wanna see regularly.




Shibata won't be in G1. He won't work all them singles matches at once.

Click to expand...

I don't see why not. He's more regular now, and it would be a great way to get him into the title picture if he even made it to the finals.




Ishii probably will this year though :mark: Mind you he's still not getting past dark match level on PPV though. :argh:

Click to expand...

Yeap, my thoughts exactly. I love that G1 provides for so many fun singles matches and Ishii in there with a ton of guys above his level, even losing in gutsy efforts will be a lot of fun.




Another positive about BOSJ is that the previous years runner up can't win it the following year this time :hb.

Click to expand...

Can't agree on that one. Low Ki is awesome. I know they are losing some booking predictability, but the junior division lost a lot when he left.*


----------



## Smith_Jensen

By the way, the name of Devitt's group is *Bullet Club.*


----------



## duttanized

Devitt has the nicest jacket in all of pro wrestling tbh.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Nakamura and Shelton was fun but the botches really buzzkiled it.

Anderson turning heel with Devitt won't do anything for him.

Okada and MiSu was an okay match and probably would of been better if it didn't follow up the Invasion Attack main event. 

Naito RETURNS!!! Naito vs. Okada rematch at Wrestle Kingdom? I'd rather have Nakamura and Okada but this is probably what it will be.


----------



## Bubz

Sucks to hear about the botches in Nakamura/Benjamin. Makabe does nothing for me at all but I liked the Tanahashi title match last year so I'm hoping Okada can pull something good out of him too.


----------



## seabs

*I don't think Devitt's stable rules btw, just the name. I actually think it was better as just Devitt/Fale rising up the card Michaels/Diesel esque. I guess it's nice to see Tonga get a rub of any form but he's got so much charisma that casting him in this role seems out of place. 

I'm impartial to Low Ki. I meant more as in the booking pattern for BOSJ will be less predictable then being happy Ki wasn't in it. I don't really care either way about Ki disappearing. First year in a while where there isn't a standout favourite and a whole host of guys who could very feasibly win.*


----------



## Nervosa

Devitt will probably win a Taguchi/Devitt final, which will of course be the most disappointing final possible.


----------



## DOPA

Okada/Suzuki was a huge huge disappointment to say the least. Nakamura/Benjamin was going along great and was gonna hit that next level until Nakamura botched hugely twice and then match ended. Card overall was pretty solid but definitely the worst NJPW iPPV thus far this year.

And the booking on this show was awful.


----------



## MF83

Makabe title shot. Yes. Yes. Yes. Please let him win. Newer fans all seem to either not like the man or just not get him but I love him! Said fans need to check out his IWGP reign. Those were fun, cheer-filled matches. He's Austin meets Brody meets Choshu working the Cena/Hogan formula but as a badass! Sure, he's slower than the rest of the card but he's also smarter in many regards, and his matches come off way more like fights/wars in that ME VS. YOU kind of way. Talk about Okada carrying Makabe, pffft, other way around!


----------



## seabs

*I like Makabe in the right environment. 20+ minute main event with Okada doesn't sound like that though. Doesn't seem like the right pairing to play to Makabe's strengths. With the right guy Makabe is super though yeah. *


----------



## DOPA

Yeah, I don't see Makabe and Okada suiting each other to a 20+ min match somehow. Hopefully they'll surprise me though. Considering that I was expecting a lot from Okada/Suzuki and the disappointment that became anything is possible I suppose.


----------



## MF83

Indeed.

I don't care about the booking but as I have pure faith in the long term matchmaking of Jado and Gedo, allow me to play devils advocate defending every single booking decision:

1. Gedo is the lowest ranked regular roster member and Liger is a crowd favourite. No foul.
2. The Hooligans would have been champs for a while longer without the injury so they can resume that/perhaps Alex Shelley is done after the BOSJ/perhaps they want to give one of the Time Splitters the singles title/title changes are always exciting.
3. Needed to and did successfully establish the then sole duo of Bullet Club or whatever their name is. Good booking.
4. KES lose without losing, it gives the PPV something different, a casual gaijin took the fall, it gives TenCozy something to do for the next while, KES have a legitimate reason for a rematch. Safe, protective, productive booking.
5. Honma coming back from exile does not deserve a title from traditional or other standpoint, regardless of the belt. Further, it gave the fans a stiff match and strengthened the title's legitimacy. Finally, Tanaka should be dropping it to a youngin'.
6. Makabe gets the next shot, Yujiro still hasn't figured himself out, GBH needed their win, it all makes sense here.
7. Shibata and Goto - there must be more! Arguably bad execution but the result necessitates a rematch to a feud that the booking dictates people should want to see, even if the wrestling hasn't been ideal. It also allows Makabe to become number one contender and gives these guys something to do at Dominion. Good booking. More no contests please!
8. Ace can't lose the next month back. It gave a good, relatively quick match third from the top and gave Anderson motive to jump ship, even if it was demonstrated to be pre-orchestrated. :lol We're a stable, here us roar! They each retained heat. Good booking.
9. Did you want Shelton X Benjamin to be the IC Champ? Best booking possible.
10. You kill Okada with a loss whereas Suzuki is perma-credible somehow. It might have been a mistake to book the match in the first place, but the result was correct.

A well booked, probably not well executed show!


----------



## Nervosa

Can't stand Makabe if he's not wrestling Shinsuke, and Shinskay is a master at getting the most out of weak opponents. Comparing Makabe to Austin is silly. Makabe is very one dimensional. He does that one dimension well, but talk about a guy who can't adapt: Makabe is that in spades. Okada had his first bad singles match of the year: I can't even remember the last Makabe singles match I enjoyed. Maybe against Suzuki at Dominion last year? Maybe? Its a little early to think Makabe is gonna carry Okada.

As for the booking...come on MF83, you can break it down match by match. Just because they made the right decision on 7 of the ten matches doesn't mean the three bad decisions go away.

Match 2 was bad booking because Time Splitters deserved more. We have no reason to think Shelley is leaving. I love hooligans too, but this completely invalidates Time Splitters' entire time as a team.

Match 4 is awful booking. The entire story behind KES was how unbeatable they have been, steamrolling through the entire division, plus a couple all-star teams. Them dropping the belts should have been made into a hug deal where someone topples the giants: not some random fluke where they aren't even pinned. 

Match 7 is lazy booking more than bad. Shibata should just go over here. Why does 'must' there be more? You yourself said the wrestling has been less than ideal: that seems like a good time to make this the final singles match then. Or, if it HAS to continue, once Saku is back, then you can restart the double feud with Goto/Nagata. Either way, Goto just should have lost. This was incredibly lazy, and one has to quesiton why they go to such lengths to protect Goto.

One top of the bad result decisions, you have Anderson joining Bullet club which just completes destroys all the work that has been put into him over the past year and a half. I'm not saying JandG didn't get MOST of the decisions right, but all their good decisions were easy and minor, and that doesn't make up for the four glaring mistakes.


----------



## bigbuxxx

I hated the Benjamin/Shinskay match and not because of the botches (though they didn't help). I thought it exposed Nakamura a lot. Shelton works on his knee for like 5 minutes and Naka slaps his knee and then hits him with about 10-20 knee strikes with that knee while running and doing his swag to the nth degree. I get that he likes to work the abdominal region but this time it just showed he has no idea what else to do if he doesn't do that or that he's just too lazy. His selling + botches makes this match a dud or worse imo.

Anderson/Tanahashi was also pretty bad though not awful. The structure of the match just wasn't good. It went 12 minutes or so. In that 12 minutes Tanahashi hit about 4 moves while Anderson countered everything and Tana takes the victory. At the end they tried cramming finishers and false finishers to make it epic by doing whatever it was they were doing and it was just flat because the match was not designed to be epic.

I'm not looking forward to Okada/Makabe but I thought he deserved the shot after defeating Shibata at the Dome. Also booking wise I thought Shibata should've beaten Goto though I enjoyed the match and finish in a vacuum.


----------



## seabs

*I'm reserving judgement on the juniors booking. Pretty sure KUSHIDA will win BOSJ now so if he does then it's smart booking to get the tag belts off him and on someone who can defend them. 

I don't think it's a badly booked show. It's not greatly booked but it's not BAD. KES losing is the big one but TenKoji are the stars and the stars always end up with the belts in the end. There'd probably be less critique on the booking from some (not all) if the match quality was higher.*


----------



## DOPA

Well I'll be mad if Taguchi ends up winning. I don't dislike him like most here but when you have Omega, Richochet, Titan, Devitt, Shelley, KUSHIDA and Trent Barreta in the same tournament then Taguchi is one of the last people you want to end up winning it


----------



## seabs

*I hope nobody is expecting guys like Ricochet and Trent to win. It's between Devitt/Taguchi/KUSHIDA for me with Hiromu as a dark horse.*


----------



## DOPA

No not at all but it should be at least either Devitt, KUSHIDA or Shelley (if he's definitely staying long term) who should win and those talents have a legit shot at it.


----------



## duttanized

So if KUSHIDA wins BOSJ, what does it leave Shelley to do?


----------



## seabs

*Shelley won't win. He's not at that level and he's an outsider gaijin. He'll do whatever they want him to do. A guy like Shelley doesn't need a purpose in the promotion. Just another Jr. guy who'll fade in and out of title contention. They're not obliged to find something for him every tour.*


----------



## duttanized

Could he be on his way out and towards the WWE like he was rumoured to be a year ago?


----------



## seabs

*Because KUSHIDA MIGHT be getting a singles push to the title? Let's not get carried away. If so then it'd be because they're pushing KUSHIDA, not because Shelley is leaving or w/e. Shelley isn't a New Japan guy. He's just a talented, reliable worker who's touring with them right now. *


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Seabs said:


> *Because KUSHIDA MIGHT be getting a singles push to the title? Let's not get carried away. If so then it'd be because they're pushing KUSHIDA, not because Shelley is leaving or w/e. Shelley isn't a New Japan guy. He's just a talented, reliable worker who's touring with them right now. *


I know that Shelley is unlikely to win but do you think that he will make it to the finals?


----------



## seabs

*Shelley? He could but I don't see why he would. Maybe to lose to KUSHIDA I guess. That would work. To anyone else then it's kinda pointless.*


----------



## Derek

I see the winner beating Devitt in the finals, but Devitt will retain against whoever wins.


----------



## seabs

*Same. Devitt needs to drop the belt though if he's going down the Bullet Club route with the heavyweights.*


----------



## BKKsoulcity

KUSHIDA mega push please after Devitt moves on to the heavyweight division


----------



## seabs

*Okada vs Makabe
Naito vs Yujiro
Goto vs Shibata
TenKoji vs KES vs Yano/Iizuka

all confirmed for Dominion. Eh. BOSJ winner will face Devitt too I'd imagine unless Devitt wins. Probably a title defence for Nakamura. Hopefully vs Suzuki. Something with Tanahashi and Anderson. Hopefully a tag this time. Probably Tanahashi/Captain vs Anderson/Tonga. Title match for Romero/Koslov. Hopefully they keep some off the BOSJ guys over for it and give Omega a title shot with someone like Trent or Kendrick. More likely to be BUSHI/Hiromu. Throw me Ishii/Nagata to make up for it please.*


----------



## leglock

Decided to watch/rewatch the Champion Carnival Finals:

Shiozaki vs. KAI (4/29)
Shiozaki is an incredible wrestler these days and KAI has grown so much. It was obvious at points that Shiozaki was leading the way, but it was still a great match. It was very well structured, and I kind of wish I didn't know the ending because everything they just perfectly built up to it. I really can't wait to watch their future Triple Crown matches. 
Rating: **** 1/4.

Akiyama vs. Sanada (4/29)
I was wrong in my original viewing of this match. After watching the match in its entirety, I have to say that it was quite good. Akiyama just fucking dominated Sanada and made him his bitch. There was no point that Sanada was a threat to him. He was just outclassing him every step of the way, even telling Sanada to hit him at times. I've said it in the past, but every little thing that Akiyama does is just great. From kicking Sanada's knee to using Sanada's arm to turn him over for a pin, you know he's a master in the ring. Unfortunately like I said, the takeaway point is Sanada is not good enough to be in the ring with Akiyama. We all know he isn't, but he's supposed to be the company's next star.
Rating: *** 1/2

Yamato, Minoru, & Kanemoto vs. Kanemaru, Kotaro, & Aoki

I missed this when it first aired, and holy shit I can't believe I missed a great match. I've seen a lot of the Junior Stars vs. Burning tag/trios matches and this was better than all of them thanks to Kanemaru (?!), Yamato, and a hot Korakuen crowd. Everyone was on fire. 
Rating: ****+. Great junior style match. I felt it was certainly better than anything New Japan has offered in junior tag matches in the last few years.

Akiyama vs KAI (4/29)
Decided to rewatch this. KAI put up more of a fight than I originally thought he did. After watching Akiyama's previous match with Sanada, the structure of this match makes complete sense. It was a lot more enjoyable than the first time I watched it. I liked how Akiyama gave KAI his respect after the match, rather than kneeing him like he did a couple days prior. Also, Muto should commentate everything. AAAAAAAAAHHHHHhhhHHHHHHHhhhhhHHHHHHHHHH~!?????
Rating: ****+. Enjoyed this match slightly less than Shiozaki vs. KAI, but they were both very good and different from each other.


----------



## duttanized

Any BOSJ matches announced/happened yet?


----------



## Smith_Jensen

duttanized said:


> Any BOSJ matches announced/happened yet?


NJPW, 5/24/13 (Asahi Newstar)
Tokyo Korakuen Hall

1. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Hiromu Takahashi
2. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Tiger Mask vs. TAKA Michinoku
3. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Kenny Omega vs. Jado
4. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Rocky Romero vs. Taichi
5. Togi Makabe, Hirooki Goto & Tomoaki Honma vs. Kazuchika Okada, YOSHI-HASHI & Gedo
6. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Barreta vs. Ricochet
7. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Alex Koslov
8. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: KUSHIDA vs. BUSHI
9. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Alex Shelley vs. Prince Devitt

NJPW, 5/26/13 (Samurai! TV)
Numazu Distribution Center

1. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: BUSHI vs. Jado
2. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Titan vs. Barreta
3. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Tiger Mask vs. Alex Koslov
4. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Rocky Romero
5. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Takaaki Watanabe vs. Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga
6. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Hiromu Takahashi vs. Prince Devitt
7. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Brian Kendrick
8. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Alex Shelley vs. Taichi
9. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: KUSHIDA vs. TAKA Michinoku Kaientai Dojo
10. Togi Makabe, Hirooki Goto & Tomoaki Honma vs. Kazuchika Okada, YOSHI-HASHI & Gedo

NJPW, 5/28/13
Toyohashi City Gymnasium #2

1. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Hiromu Takahashi vs. Titan
2. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: BUSHI vs. TAKA Michinoku
3. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: KUSHIDA vs. Brian Kendrick
4. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Tiger Mask vs. Kenny Omega
5. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan vs. Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga
6. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Jado
7. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Taichi
8. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Ricochet vs. Rocky Romero
9. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Baretta vs. Prince Devitt
10. Togi Makabe, Hirooki Goto & Tomoaki Honma vs. Kazuchika Okada, YOSHI-HASHI & Gedo

NJPW, 5/30/13 (Samurai! TV)
Tokyo Korakuen Hall

1. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Hiromu Takahashi vs. Taichi
2. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Brian Kendrick vs. TAKA Michinoku
3. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Tiger Mask vs. BUSHI
4. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Titan
5. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan vs. Karl Anderson & Bad Luck Fale
6. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: KUSHIDA vs Alex Koslov
7. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Alex Shelley vs. Rocky Romero
8. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Kenny Omega
9. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Ricochet vs. Prince Devitt

NJPW, 6/1/13 (Samurai! TV)
Kyoto KBS Hall

1. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ricochet
2. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Brian Kendrick vs. Jado
3. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Titan vs. Taichi
4. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Tiger Mask vs. KUSHIDA
5. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan vs. Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga
6. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Alex Shelley vs. Baretta
7. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Kenny Omegavs. Alex Koslov
8. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Ryusuke Taguchi vs. BUSHI
9. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Rocky Romero vs. Prince Devitt
10. Togi Makabe, Hirooki Goto & Tomoaki Honma vs. Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii & Gedo

NJPW, 6/2/13 (Samurai! TV)
Akashi Municipal Industrial Exchange Center

1. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Hiromu Takahashi vs. Baretta
2. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: BUSHI vs. Brian Kendrick
3. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Alex Koslov vs. Jado
4. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Kenny Omega vs. TAKA Michinoku
5. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan vs. Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga
6. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Ricochet vs. Titan
7. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Alex Shelley
8. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Taichi vs. Prince Devitt
9. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Ryusuke Taguchi vs. KUSHIDA
10. Togi Makabe, Hirooki Goto & Tomoaki Honma vs. Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii & Gedo

NJPW, 6/3/13
Yawatahama Citizen Sports Center

1. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Hiromu Takahashi vs. Rocky Romero
2. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: BUSHI vs. Alex Koslov
3. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Baretta
4. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Tiger Mask vs. Jado
5. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan vs. Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga
6. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Ricochet vs. Taichi
7. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Alex Shelley vs. Titan
8. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Kenny Omega vs. Brian Kendrick
9. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Ryusuke Taguchi vs. TAKA Michinoku
10. Togi Makabe, Hirooki Goto & Tomoaki Honma vs. Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii & Gedo

NJPW, 6/4/13 (Samurai! TV)
Texpia Osaka

1. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Alex Shelley vs. Hiromu Takahashi
2. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Tiger Mask vs. Brian Kendrick
3. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Baretta vs. Rocky Romero
4. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Alex Koslov vs. TAKA Michinoku
5. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan vs. Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga
6. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: KUSHIDA vs. Jado
7. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: BUSHI vs. Kenny Omega
8. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Titan vs. Prince Devitt
9. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Ricochet
10. Togi Makabe, Hirooki Goto & Tomoaki Honma vs. Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii & Gedo

NJPW, 6/6/13 (Samurai! TV)
Tokyo Korakuen Hall

1. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Prince Devitt
2. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Alex Shelley vs. Ricochet
3. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Titan vs. Rocky Romero
4. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Baretta vs. Taichi
5. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Tiger Mask vs. Ryusuke Taguchi
6. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: KUSHIDA vs. Kenny Omega
7. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Alex Koslov vs. Brian Kendrick
8. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Jado vs. TAKA Michinoku
9. Togi Makabe, Hirooki Goto & Tomoaki Honma vs. Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI

NJPW, 6/9/13 (Asahi Newstar)
Tokyo Korakuen Hall

1. Best of the Super Jr. – Semi Final: Block A 1st place vs. Block B 2nd place
2. Best of the Super Jr. – Semi Final: Block B 1st place vs. Block A 2nd place
3. Best of the Super Jr. – Final:

Source: http://www.puroresufan.com/njpw/2013/05/07/okada-vs-makabe-set-dominion-6-22-bosj-cards-announced/


----------



## Bubz

Liger vs Ricochet warms the cockles.


----------



## duttanized

Smith_Jensen said:


> NJPW, 5/24/13 (Asahi Newstar)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 
> 1. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Hiromu Takahashi
> 2. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Tiger Mask vs. TAKA Michinoku
> 3. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Kenny Omega vs. Jado
> 4. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Rocky Romero vs. Taichi
> 5. Togi Makabe, Hirooki Goto & Tomoaki Honma vs. Kazuchika Okada, YOSHI-HASHI & Gedo
> 6. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Barreta vs. Ricochet
> 7. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Alex Koslov
> 8. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: KUSHIDA vs. BUSHI
> 9. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Alex Shelley vs. Prince Devitt
> 
> NJPW, 5/26/13 (Samurai! TV)
> Numazu Distribution Center
> 
> 1. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: BUSHI vs. Jado
> 2. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Titan vs. Barreta
> 3. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Tiger Mask vs. Alex Koslov
> 4. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Rocky Romero
> 5. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Takaaki Watanabe vs. Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga
> 6. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Hiromu Takahashi vs. Prince Devitt
> 7. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Brian Kendrick
> 8. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Alex Shelley vs. Taichi
> 9. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: KUSHIDA vs. TAKA Michinoku Kaientai Dojo
> 10. Togi Makabe, Hirooki Goto & Tomoaki Honma vs. Kazuchika Okada, YOSHI-HASHI & Gedo
> 
> NJPW, 5/28/13
> Toyohashi City Gymnasium #2
> 
> 1. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Hiromu Takahashi vs. Titan
> 2. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: BUSHI vs. TAKA Michinoku
> 3. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: KUSHIDA vs. Brian Kendrick
> 4. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Tiger Mask vs. Kenny Omega
> 5. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan vs. Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga
> 6. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Jado
> 7. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Taichi
> 8. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Ricochet Dragon Gate vs. Rocky Romero
> 9. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Baretta vs. Prince Devitt
> 10. Togi Makabe, Hirooki Goto & Tomoaki Honma vs. Kazuchika Okada, YOSHI-HASHI & Gedo
> 
> NJPW, 5/30/13 (Samurai! TV)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 
> 1. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Hiromu Takahashi vs. Taichi
> 2. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Brian Kendrick vs. TAKA Michinoku
> 3. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Tiger Mask vs. BUSHI
> 4. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Titan
> 5. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan vs. Karl Anderson & Bad Luck Fale
> 6. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: KUSHIDA vs Alex Koslov
> 7. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Alex Shelley vs. Rocky Romero
> 8. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Kenny Omega
> 9. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Ricochet Dragon Gate vs. Prince Devitt
> 
> NJPW, 6/1/13 (Samurai! TV)
> Kyoto KBS Hall
> 
> 1. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ricochet
> 2. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Brian Kendrick vs. Jado
> 3. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Titan vs. Taichi
> 4. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Tiger Mask vs. KUSHIDA
> 5. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan vs. Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga
> 6. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Alex Shelley vs. Baretta
> 7. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Kenny Omegavs. Alex Koslov
> 8. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Ryusuke Taguchi vs. BUSHI
> 9. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Rocky Romero vs. Prince Devitt
> 10. Togi Makabe, Hirooki Goto & Tomoaki Honma vs. Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii & Gedo
> 
> NJPW, 6/2/13 (Samurai! TV)
> Akashi Municipal Industrial Exchange Center
> 
> 1. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Hiromu Takahashi vs. Baretta
> 2. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: BUSHI vs. Brian Kendrick
> 3. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Alex Koslov vs. Jado
> 4. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Kenny Omega vs. TAKA Michinoku
> 5. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan vs. Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga
> 6. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Ricochet vs. Titan
> 7. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Alex Shelley
> 8. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Taichi vs. Prince Devitt
> 9. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Ryusuke Taguchi vs. KUSHIDA
> 10. Togi Makabe, Hirooki Goto & Tomoaki Honma vs. Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii & Gedo
> 
> NJPW, 6/3/13
> Yawatahama Citizen Sports Center
> 
> 1. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Hiromu Takahashi vs. Rocky Romero
> 2. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: BUSHI vs. Alex Koslov
> 3. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Baretta
> 4. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Tiger Mask vs. Jado
> 5. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan vs. Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga
> 6. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Ricochet vs. Taichi
> 7. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Alex Shelley vs. Titan
> 8. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Kenny Omega vs. Brian Kendrick
> 9. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Ryusuke Taguchi vs. TAKA Michinoku
> 10. Togi Makabe, Hirooki Goto & Tomoaki Honma vs. Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii & Gedo
> 
> NJPW, 6/4/13 (Samurai! TV)
> Texpia Osaka
> 
> 1. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Alex Shelley vs. Hiromu Takahashi
> 2. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Tiger Mask vs. Brian Kendrick
> 3. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Baretta vs. Rocky Romero
> 4. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Alex Koslov vs. TAKA Michinoku
> 5. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan vs. Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga
> 6. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: KUSHIDA vs. Jado
> 7. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: BUSHI vs. Kenny Omega
> 8. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Titan vs. Prince Devitt
> 9. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Ricochet
> 10. Togi Makabe, Hirooki Goto & Tomoaki Honma vs. Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii & Gedo
> 
> NJPW, 6/6/13 (Samurai! TV)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 
> 1. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Prince Devitt
> 2. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Alex Shelley vs. Ricochet
> 3. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Titan vs. Rocky Romero
> 4. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Baretta vs. Taichi
> 5. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Tiger Mask vs. Ryusuke Taguchi
> 6. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: KUSHIDA vs. Kenny Omega
> 7. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Alex Koslov vs. Brian Kendrick
> 8. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Jado vs. TAKA Michinoku
> 9. Togi Makabe, Hirooki Goto & Tomoaki Honma vs. Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI
> 
> NJPW, 6/9/13 (Asahi Newstar)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 
> 1. Best of the Super Jr. – Semi Final: Block A 1st place vs. Block B 2nd place
> 2. Best of the Super Jr. – Semi Final: Block B 1st place vs. Block A 2nd place
> 3. Best of the Super Jr. – Final:
> 
> Source: http://www.puroresufan.com/njpw/2013/05/07/okada-vs-makabe-set-dominion-6-22-bosj-cards-announced/


Thanks dude, some really amazing shows lined up to watch! Was looking forward to KUSHIDA/Kendrick and Baretta/Devitt but looks like those won't be available as they're not on TV?


----------



## seabs

> NJPW "BEST OF THE SUPER JR. XX PRELUDE", 22.05.2013 (Samurai! TV)
> Nagoya International Conference Hall
> 
> 1. Yohei Komatsu vs. Sho Tanaka
> 2. Road to Best of the Super Jr. XX I: BUSHI & Hiromu Takahashi vs. Titan CMLL (Mexiko) & Barreta
> 3. Road to Best of the Super Jr. XX II: Kenny Omega & Ricochet Dragon Gate vs. TAKA Michinoku KAIENTAI DOJO & Taichi
> 4. Road to Best of the Super Jr. XX III: Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask, Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA vs. Rocky Romero, Alex Koslov, Brian Kendrick & Jado
> 5. Yuji Nagata, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Takaaki Watanabe vs. Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI
> 6. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Manabu Nakanishi, Ryusuke Taguchi & Captain New Japan vs. Prince Devitt, Karl Anderson, Tama Tonga & Bad Luck Fale
> 7. Togi Makabe, Hirooki Goto & Tomoaki Honma vs. Kazuchika Okada, Yujiro Takahashi & Gedo


*In addition to that. FUCK @ #3. 

The non TV matches are streaming live on nice btw so you can still catch them. Blocks are fantastic. Just swap Omega around and they'd actually be perfect. Devitt/Taguchi/KUSHIDA basically confirmed as advancing. Hopefully they give Ricochet a Semi if he impresses which he obviously will. Probably Shelley. Those Okada & Tanahashi tags are gonna get really fucking boring after like the first show. *


----------



## EmbassyForever

Liger/Ricochet :mark:

Omega/KUSHIDA :mark:

Shelley/Ricochet :mark:

Liger/Devitt :mark:

Shelley/Devitt :mark:

Devitt/Ricochet :mark:

Liger/Shelley :mark:

Almost every match looks at least good. Show sounds amazing. Can't wait.


----------



## Rah

Shelley/Ricochet
Shelley/Titan
Shelley/Devitt
Ricochet/Devitt










These shows cannot come fast enough.


----------



## Chismo

Don't sleep on BUSHI. He's turned into a damn good Junior (at least in tags), and I believe this is where they could pull the trigger on him, I think he could end up in the Semis.


----------



## seabs

*BUSHI isn't ready yet. His time will come but it isn't now. Hiromu is more likely to take that spot after they sent him to the UK. He's in line for a big push first. Juniors division is gonna look very different in the near future with KUSHIDA and Hiromu probably getting the chance to be elevated as the new faces of the division and Devitt moving out.*


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Seabs said:


> *BUSHI isn't ready yet. His time will come but it isn't now. Hiromu is more likely to take that spot after they sent him to the UK. He's in line for a big push first. Juniors division is gonna look very different in the near future with KUSHIDA and Hiromu probably getting the chance to be elevated as the new faces of the division and Devitt moving out.*


How on Earth is Himoru more qualified than BUSHI? From what I know Himoru has been an opening act since his debut and hasn't had any real exposure as a Super Junior. If it's too soon for anyone it would be Himoru. 

I'm hoping it's Kushida. The guy has serious talent, he's been with New Japan long enough and the Time Splitters were a solid team that gave him great experience.


----------



## aivaz

Did Hiromu go to England or is that after BOSJ? If he's returning then yeah, he would likely get pushed because that's how it works.


----------



## seabs

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> How on Earth is Himoru more qualified than BUSHI? From what I know Himoru has been an opening act since his debut and hasn't had any real exposure as a Super Junior. If it's too soon for anyone it would be Himoru.
> 
> I'm hoping it's Kushida. The guy has serious talent, he's been with New Japan long enough and the Time Splitters were a solid team that gave him great experience.


*That's all BUSHI is.

I'm not 100% sure on the dates. I think BOSJ might actually be in between his excursion. I'd have to check. When he does come back he's getting pushed. That's how excursions work. The fact they've sent him away shows that his time is coming up soon. BUSHI's a work in progress for now.*


----------



## duttanized

Seabs said:


> *In addition to that. FUCK @ #3.
> 
> The non TV matches are streaming live on nice btw so you can still catch them. Blocks are fantastic. Just swap Omega around and they'd actually be perfect. Devitt/Taguchi/KUSHIDA basically confirmed as advancing. Hopefully they give Ricochet a Semi if he impresses which he obviously will. Probably Shelley. Those Okada & Tanahashi tags are gonna get really fucking boring after like the first show. *


What time do those play? Do you reckon they will be uploaded to XWT?


----------



## seabs

*Not sure. I imagine they'll get released nearer the time. I think someone ripped and uploaded the Champions Carnival shows that were on Nico this year.*


----------



## ywall2breakerj

I hope Devitt doesn't become a faux heavyweight and just turns into Hiromu's bitch because that's all he deserves.


----------



## duttanized

Sounds like you aren't much of a Devitt fan I'm guessing.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Well pretty much every junior in New Japan not named Jado, Rocky Romero or Alex Koslov is better than him.


----------



## MF83

Block A: Devitt, Liger, Shelley, Hiromu Takahashi, Taichi, Romero, Titan, Barreta, Ricochet
Block B: Tiger Mask, Taguchi, KUSHIDA, BUSHI, Kenny Omega, Koslov, Kendrick, Jado, TAKA


I'm pumped for these people, in this order, and fuck the rest: 

Jado
Baretta
Hiromu
Taichi
Liger
Romero
TAKA
KUSHIDA

Omega excluded due to Winnipeg bias, Ricochet/Titan excluded due to ignorance.


Edit - BUSHI sucks. He sucked as his T28/Tetsuya self and he sucks now. He's a good bottom of the card super face but he is not good.

Edit 2 - I assumed bubba was talking about BUSHI. Devitt is permanently potentially amd fundamentals-wise good but he blows with psych, selling, expression, etc. this is why he is in the fuck the rest category.


----------



## duttanized

Why's Shelley in the fuck the rest???


----------



## MF83

"Alex Shelley is still a mixture of both the best and the worst of the 2006 TNA X Division" Light offense/selling, spotty, shoddy psych, exciting, kneeslappy, innovative, etc. He could possibly surprise me though. I hope he puts some serious work boots on and blows us all away. This tourney has some potential for sure.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

ywall2breakerj said:


> I hope Devitt doesn't become a faux heavyweight and just turns into Hiromu's bitch because that's all he deserves.


Why do you dislike Devitt?


----------



## DOPA

BOSJ is going to kick so much ass.


----------



## seabs

> NOAH "FINAL BURNING IN BUDOKAN", 11.05.2013 (PPV)
> Tokyo Nippon Budokan
> 17,000 Fans - Super No Vacancy
> 
> 1. Feel the Dangerzone: Masanobu Fuchi besiegt Hitoshi Kumano (6:21) mit einem Backdrop Suplex.
> 2. This is the NOAH Junior: Taiji Ishimori & Atsushi Kotoge besiegen SUWA & Genba Hirayanagi (8:45) nach einem 450° Splash von Ishimori gegen SUWA.
> - Kenta Kobashi Retirement Ceremony
> 3. BURNING vs. BURNING: Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki besiegen Tamon Honda & Kentaro Shiga (11:29) nach dem Endless Waltz von Suzuki gegen Shiga.
> 4. Js Spirits vs Revolution Special Tag Match: Genichiro Tenryu & Yoshinari Ogawa besiegen Takeshi Morishima & Masao Inoue (8:38) nach einem Horizontal Cradle von Ogawa gegen Inoue.
> 5. NOAH vs. NJPW Special Six Man Tag Match: Hiroshi Tanahashi , Yuji Nagata & Satoshi Kojima besiegen Takashi Sugiura, Mohammed Yone & Akitoshi Saito (14:23) nach dem High Fly Flow von Tanahashi gegen Saito.
> 6. Four Men GET Together Special Tag Match: Yoshihiro Takayama & Takao Omori besiegen Minoru Suzuki & Naomichi Marufuji (18:26) nach einem Everest German Suplex Hold von Takayama gegen Marufuji.
> 7. FINAL BURNING in Budokan - Kenta Kobashi Retirerment Match: Kenta Kobashi, Keiji Muto , Jun Akiyama & Kensuke Sasaki besiegen Go Shiozaki, KENTA, Maybach Taniguchi & Yoshinobu Kanemaru (39:59) nach einer Moonsault Press von Kobashi gegen Kanemaru.


*FORTY MINUTES*


----------



## RKing85

enjoy retirement Kobashi. Your ring work will be studied for decades to come.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Smith_Jensen said:


> Why do you dislike Devitt?


He works like a robot programmed to get all his shit in and his shit isn't even impressive.


----------



## Groovemachine

"Four Men GET Together Special Tag Match". That is such an awesome title.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Devitt is the fucking man. He has the best physique in all of pro wrestling. I'm fucking jelly of that guy.


----------



## Rah

If I said Jun Akiyama Vs KAI from the CC final was one of the greatest matches, so far, this year would you believe me?

Because it is.


----------



## malek

Seabs said:


> *Shelley won't win. He's not at that level and he's an outsider gaijin. He'll do whatever they want him to do. A guy like Shelley doesn't need a purpose in the promotion. Just another Jr. guy who'll fade in and out of title contention. They're not obliged to find something for him every tour.*


Not really sure about that. It makes as much sanse, as Shelly actually getting push and winning the whole thing. It seems he is there to stay at NJPW (for some time at least), and seems well liked by both crowd and managment.

Such a shame that I probably wont get to see him against Omega, BOSJ match I was most pumped for.


----------



## seabs

*They won't put stock in a guy who could join WWE or TNA at any moment. He'll get title shots but he'll never be pushed to the extent that Devitt was as a Junior unless he signs a contract and becomes a full time gaijin which I'm pretty sure he hasn't. *


----------



## duttanized

Seabs said:


> *They won't put stock in a guy who could join WWE or TNA at any moment. He'll get title shots but he'll never be pushed to the extent that Devitt was as a Junior unless he signs a contract and becomes a full time gaijin which I'm pretty sure he hasn't. *


Is there a list of who's signed contracts and who hasn't? Any idea if any of the newer juniors in the BOSJ have been signed to contracts?


----------



## malek

Seabs said:


> *They won't put stock in a guy who could join WWE or TNA at any moment. He'll get title shots but he'll never be pushed to the extent that Devitt was as a Junior unless he signs a contract and becomes a full time gaijin which I'm pretty sure he hasn't. *


Sure, everything you said stands and makes great sense. Still going by his tweets, he is with NJPW for a long haul, and is very, very happy in Japan.


----------



## duttanized

malek said:


> Sure, everything you said stands and makes great sense. Still going by his tweets, he is with NJPW for a long haul, and is very, very happy in Japan.


I doubt his tweets really ensure anything unless he blatantly says he's with them long term.


----------



## seabs

duttanized said:


> Is there a list of who's signed contracts and who hasn't? Any idea if any of the newer juniors in the BOSJ have been signed to contracts?


*You mean the outsiders that they're using? Most have been used as outsiders before, Titan is with CMLL and Ricochet is with Dragon Gate. Maybe Trent will get asked back if he impresses. I don't know the contract situations of guys like Shelley and Koslov. They're basically regular outsiders. They could leave them off a tour or stop booking them whenever they want basically, whereas with a guy like YOSHI-HASHI he keeps turning up for a reason. Low Ki is an example of what I'm talking about. He wasn't under contract but he was a regular outsider for a while until they parted ways and he stopped getting booked. Yes Ki held the belt and yes Shelley could hold it too. The more New Japan you watch, the more you pick up on the trend with outsiders coming and going.*


----------



## KeepinItReal

I don't mean to insult great pro wrestlers, obviously every wrestler on the planet is talented and hard-working, but why is Pro Wrestling Noah considered the holy grail of technical wrestling? I saw Akiyama vs. Kobashi from 2005, Metlzer's MOTY, and it was basically 90% stiff strikes to the body for like 45 minutes. I just don't see why that's so special. I'd much rather see fast-paced cruiserweight wrestling than that. The only thing Noah has as far as I can tell is realism.

Btw, I really don't mean to knock Kobashi. The dude has tons of injuries, so I know he destroyed his body entertaining fans.


----------



## Bubz

KeepinItReal said:


> I don't mean to insult great pro wrestlers, obviously every wrestler on the planet is talented and hard-working, but why is Pro Wrestling Noah considered the holy grail of technical wrestling? I saw Akiyama vs. Kobashi from 2005, Metlzer's MOTY, and it was basically 90% stiff strikes to the body for like 45 minutes. I just don't see why that's so special. I'd much rather see fast-paced cruiserweight wrestling than that. The only thing Noah has as far as I can tell is realism.
> 
> Btw, I really don't mean to knock Kobashi. The dude has tons of injuries, so I know he destroyed his body entertaining fans.


Nobody has ever claimed that about Noah. Ever.


----------



## Chismo

KeepinItReal said:


> I don't mean to insult great pro wrestlers, obviously every wrestler on the planet is talented and hard-working, but why is Pro Wrestling Noah considered the holy grail of technical wrestling? I saw Akiyama vs. Kobashi from 2005, Metlzer's MOTY, and it was basically 90% stiff strikes to the body for like 45 minutes. I just don't see why that's so special. I'd much rather see fast-paced cruiserweight wrestling than that. The only thing Noah has as far as I can tell is realism.
> 
> Btw, I really don't mean to knock Kobashi. The dude has tons of injuries, so I know he destroyed his body entertaining fans.


Why are you speaking out of your ass? At least 30% of that match is HOLDS. You know, actual, painful wrestling holds. And NOAH really had their fair share of "technical" (retarded and undefined term anyway) classics, especially during 2002-2006, it's just that they emphasized stiff strikes and kicks more than other feds.

fpalm


----------



## seabs

*^ Calm down 

NOAH isn't considered the holy grail of anything really. Maybe you're mistaking it for 90's All Japan. NOAH's big main events tend to be hard hitting and kinda spotty as they're focused more on big spots than psychology than the 90's versions from All Japan.*


----------



## Rah

JoeRulz said:


> Why are you speaking out of your ass? At least 30% of that match is HOLDS. You know, actual, painful wrestling holds. And NOAH really had their fair share of "technical" (retarded and undefined term anyway) classics, especially during 2002-2006, it's just that they emphasized stiff strikes and kicks more than other feds.
> 
> fpalm


KeepinItReal


----------



## MF83

1. That match was from 2004.
2. That was IMO the most overrated match in company history and the epitome of NOAH headdrop spotshit, not to mention one of, if not the worst booking call in puroresu history. 
3. Peak NOAH style is more psychologically sound than most. The early-mid 2000s produced some real special wonders with strong style elements finding their way into the former oudou style after the interpromotional warfares. That style lasted only briefly but it was fucking awesome.
4. Ain't nobody calling _typical_ NOAH anything better than disappointing on any given day in 2013.
5. Rah, today in intro Japanese (Hell yeah. Best summer course ever.) I learned that desu is written only in hiragana (です) and so your kanji version from one of these threads is OUTDATED. Get with the times, brother. :lol
6. I'm pretty sure that and the following are from the no spoilers thread but screw it, one post will do. 
7. Seabs, I used surname-given name typically when C&Ping from puroresu.tv because Daniel makes the case that that's how it's verbalized so that's how it should be romaji'd. My textbook writes it e.g. Kenta Kobashi so I'm not sure what the deal is. I just converge to whatever format dominates wherever I'm posting. 
8. Who is the best worker today? Argue amongst yourselves.
9. Juan Akiyama: Picture it.
10. There must be ten.


----------



## duttanized

If NOAH folds where will KENTA go?


----------



## bigbuxxx

MF83 said:


> 7. Seabs, I used surname-given name typically when C&Ping from puroresu.tv because Daniel makes the case that that's how it's verbalized so that's how it should be romaji'd. My textbook writes it e.g. Kenta Kobashi so I'm not sure what the deal is. I just converge to whatever format dominates wherever I'm posting.


I may be wrong but I'm almost certain that in the early 90's or maybe the late 80's they said the name like "Kenta Kobashi" and not vice versa then it all the sudden changed.


----------



## MF83

Nah, it's always been Kobashi Kenta when spoken/written in Japan. Some fresh-on-my-mind basics: 

Japanese has two sets of 46 characters (hiragana and katakana) which can further be altered to make slight differentiations (e.g. in hiragana た = ta だ = da). Nouns and such from hiragana (native character set) can take kanji form (those complicated multiple lined, typically originally Chinese characters) which themselves can hold multiple meanings and pronunciations. Foreign words are written using katakana, the second set (a = ア in katakana but a = あ in hiragana). 

If the wrestler has two native names (like Kobashi), it will be written and verbalized surname-given name (Kobashi 小橋 Kenta 建太). 

If it's a mixture of Katakana (foreign words using a different set of characters) and hiragana and/or kanji (like Jumbo Tsuruta ジャンボ (jyanbo is katakana [n or ン sounds like 'm' before b/p] 鶴田 (Tsuru-ta is kanji) it will be pronounced and written "Jumbo Tsuruta or ジャンボ 鶴田". 

[The kanji character 田 can be 'ta' or 'da' as in 田ue or Kawa田. 鶴田 友美 = Tsuruta Tomomi AKA Jumbo's real name] Kanji for names can be different for identical names and confusing as hell (like when Fujinami Tatsumi 藤波 辰巳 changed his 'Tatsumi' and and his kanji became 藤波 辰爾 Fujinami Tatsumi). 

Purely katakana: スタン·ハンセン = su-ta-n ha-n-se-n or Stan Hansen. The · is their character for a space. 

The confusion comes when we put it in romaji or our way of writing it. To flip names or not to flip names? That is the question and ay, there's the rub.


----------



## Yeah1993

"Jumbo Tsuruta" is pronounced as "Jumbo Tsuruta" in Japan because they recognise 'Jumbo' as not a name. Like 'Giant Baba'. Then again you have Hiro Saito, with 'Hiro' written in katakana and 'Saito' in kanji, and his name being pronounced 'Hiro Saito' in Japan (maybe because 'Hiro' is hsort for 'Hiroyuki'?). What MF said about katakana foreign names are true, I mean they don't say 'Hansen Stan' or 'Williams Steve', but if a Japanese name is written fully in katakana for whatever reason the surname still goes first. Hayato Fujita's name is written in katakana as 'Fujita (Jr) Hayato', when Fujita is his surname and Hayato is his birth name. Then you get Minoru Suzuki and Megumi Kudo whose birth names are written in hiragana, for whatever reason. Their surname still goes first. THEN you have fake names like 'Tenryu' (Genichiro is his real first name, though) and 'Riki Choshu'. Ternyu and Choshu are fake surnames written kanji and STILL go first.

IDK where I'm going or even how this discussion came about but....yey?


----------



## MF83

Okada then went and fucked everything up. オカダ・カズチカ katakana x2 and it's still Okada Kazuchika. Seabs questioned some things in a different thread and I made a bulk post instead of directly replying, is what happened. :lol Oh well, homework in a puroresu thread = :


----------



## Emperor DC

New Japan has been so amazing lately, I'd say it's easily the most on-form major promotion in the world. The sheer talent involved is mind boggling.


----------



## Chismo

duttanized said:


> If NOAH folds where will KENTA go?


Maybe ZERO1, if they found the charity division.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

I got what I've wanted since I joined this site & figured you guys might be interested.

Suzuki smiley!

:suzuki

: suzuki -without the space obviously. The perfect WTF smiley to use around the forum, lol


----------



## Rah

*seancarleton77 *is going to lose his shit to that.


----------



## leglock

MF83 said:


> 9. Juan Akiyama: Picture it.


If anyone can pull it off, it's Akiyama.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXV9p8kDeok

You can't even tell it's him. Plus he uses Halleluja by Rammstein.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Seabs said:


> *FORTY MINUTES*


It was a really incredible show.

Were the fans chanting 'Misawa!" during his speech? That was a nice moment, and what a big crowd.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

duttanized said:


> If NOAH folds where will KENTA go?





JoeRulz said:


> Maybe ZERO1, if they found the charity division.


I think he would go to AJPW.


----------



## Nervosa

While were talking about Japanese name order and the like, I always found it curious that they seem to say Mohammed Yone instead of Yone Mohammed. I know its not his real name, is that the only reason?


----------



## MF83

Mohammed is a foreign name written in katakana. Katakana mixed names go katakana first. I can't think of an example that is katakana surname / kanji first name...


----------



## antoniomare007

Don't know if this has been discussed yet but Big Japan announced that they wont be booking Sami Callihan anymore because he has signed with WWE


----------



## TheAmazingChamp

On another note what happened to NOAH's sister promotion Pro Wrestling SEM? I know Kensuke has Diamond Ring, but still SEM hasn't done shows in years.


----------



## Derek

Pretty sure SEM was for NOAH what Heat was for Raw, just a show to showcase the undercard a little more. At this point there is no real undercard for NOAH with their much smaller non-freelance roster, so no real need for it now.

Speaking of NOAH, At their last big show either Purolove got the time wrong or Takayama actually pinned Morishima in less than 2 minutes with a cradle of all things. WTF?


----------



## TelkEvolon

Derek said:


> Pretty sure SEM was for NOAH what Heat was for Raw, just a show to showcase the undercard a little more. At this point there is no real undercard for NOAH with their much smaller non-freelance roster, so no real need for it now.
> 
> Speaking of NOAH, At their last big show either Purolove got the time wrong or Takayama actually pinned Morishima in less than 2 minutes with a cradle of all things. WTF?


SEM was more like FCW for NOAH, It was run by KENTA & Marufuji and featured the next generation, rookies and random indie talent.

The match has been on YouTube for like a week..... Get it together!

But yes, it was reported correctly.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

NJPW “BEST OF THE SUPER JR. XX EVE”, 5/22/13 (Samurai! TV)
Nagoya International Conference Hall
1,500 Fans

1. Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu went to a draw (10:00) when the time limit expired.
2. Road to the BEST OF THE SUPER JR. XX I: Titan & Barreta beat BUSHI & Hiromu Takahashi (8:29) when Barreta used the Dudebuster on Takahashi.
3. Road to the BEST OF THE SUPER JR. XX II: Kenny Omega & Ricochet beat TAKA Michinoku & Taichi (8:32) when Omega used the Croyt’s Wrath on TAKA.
4. Road to the BEST OF THE SUPER JR. XX III: Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask, KUSHIDA & Alex Shelley beat Rocky Romero, Alex Koslov, Brian Kendrick & Jado (11:19) when KUSHIDA used a Japanese leg roll clutch hold on Romero.
5. Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI beat Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Yuji Nagata & Takaaki Watanabe (15:44) when Ishii used a lariat on Watanabe.
6. Prince Devitt, Karl Anderson, Tama Tonga & Bad Luck Fale beat Hiroshi Tanahashi, Manabu Nakanishi, Ryusuke Taguchi & Captain New Japan (11:19) when Devitt pinned Captain after Fale used a choke lariat.
7. Togi Makabe, Hirooki Goto & Tomoaki Honma beat Kazuchika Okada, Yujiro Takahashi & Gedo (14:15) when Makabe used a King Kong kneedrop on Gedo.

Credit - http://www.puroresufan.com/njpw/2013/05/22/results-new-japan-52213/


----------



## Smith_Jensen

[Results] New Japan, 5/24/13



> 1. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Jushin Thunder Liger [2] beat Hiromu Takahashi [0] (7:49) with a brainbuster.
> 2. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: TAKA Michinoku 2] beat Tiger Mask [0] (4:00) with the Heavy Killer #1.
> 3. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Jado [2] beat Kenny Omega [0] (9:37) with the Crossface of JADO.
> 4. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Taichi [2] beat Rocky Romero [0] (8:30) with the Jage Koroshi.
> 5. Kazuchika Okada, YOSHI-HASHI & Gedo beat Togi Makabe, Hirooki Goto & Tomoaki Honma (15:20) when Okada used the Rainmaker on Honma.
> 6. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Ricochet 2] beat Barreta [0] (11:56) with a double rotation moonsault.
> 7. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Alex Koslov [2] beat Ryusuke Taguchi [0] (12:25) with a Russian Star Press.
> 8. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: BUSHI [2] beat KUSHIDA [0] (9:25) with the BUSHI Roll.
> 9. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Prince Devitt [2] beat Alex Shelley [0] (12:44) with the Bloody Sunday.
> 
> * Plenty of surprises on day one of the 20th Best of the Super Jr. tournament at Korakuen Hall but little surprise in the main event where Bullet Club leader and reigning IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Champion, Prince Devitt, defeated Alex Shelley. Aiming for full revenge on Devitt after the betrayal, Taguchi’s tournament got off to a bad start when he was pinned by Alex Koslov. Former Michinoku Pro rivals Tiger Mask and TAKA Michinoku, who have been rivals for the approaching 20 years now, also squared off with TAKA picking up the victory.
> 
> * The NWA’s Bruce Tharpe and Rob Conway (NWA World Heavyweight Champion) appeared after intermission for the first time since Conway successfully defended his title against Kojima on 4/7 at Sumo Hall. They announced their New Japan re-landing so expect another title defense possibly as soon as the 6/22 Osaka show.
> 
> * Apologies for the lack of updates lately, although not much has been happening. I have much less time than I once did and have trouble finding time to watch New Japan (other than the iPPVs), let alone cover it, but am doing my best to keep SSS updated. By the way, SSS recently turned 12 years old (check out this internet archive capture of the early days). I’ve updated the Results & Schedule page with the schedule right up to and including the G1 Climax.


Source - http://www.puroresufan.com/njpw/2013/05/24/results-new-japan-52413/


----------



## Genking48

DRAGON GATE 5/25 KING OF GATE Finale
5/25/2013 Osaka, BODYMAKER COLOSSEUM #2 - 1500 Attendance
credit: iheartdg.com
*0. *Mondai Ryu (5:19 Inside Cradle after Low Blow) Shachihoko BOY
*1. *Masaaki Mochizuki, Don Fujii, Kotoka{W} (13:20 Momo Latch) Jimmy Kanda, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin, Cyber Kong{L}
*2. *KING OF GATE 2013 Semifinals: Shingo Takagi (14:44 Pumping Bomber) YAMATO
*3. *KING OF GATE 2013 Semifinals: Ricochet (10:55 Swan Dive Shooting Star Press) Jimmy Susumu 
*4. *Shimizu Debut Match: Uhaa Nation (4:40 Uhaa Combination) Ryotsu Shimizu
*5. *Akira Tozawa, BxB Hulk{W}, Kzy (13:56 First Flash) Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, Rich Swann{L}
*6. *Gamma Return Match: K-ness{W}, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Jimmy Kagetora (16:20 Hikari no Wa) CIMA, Dragon Kid, HUB, Gamma{L}
*7. *KING OF GATE 2013 Finals: Ricochet (18:42 Modified La Magistral) Shingo Takagi

YAMATO & Takagi shared a handshake & hug after their match.

Shimizu had his ringname changed once more, from Kankichi to Ryotsu. It is essentially the same thing, as the manga character he is patterned after is named Kankichi Ryotsu.

Uhaa kept up the assault on Shimizu after the match, prompting a save by Kotoka. They challenged Uhaa to a handicap match for the 6/8 Kobe show. Uhaa asked him if they were crazy, and insisted that it would certainly be, as most things are for Nation, "Too Easy". The match was set. Shimizu agreed to crush Uhaa with "Nakagawa". This was a reference to Keiichi Nakagawa, another character from the same manga as his namesake.

K-ness & Gamma brawled to the back after their match.

CIMA came out after the finals to congratulate his former Spiked Mohicans partner. After some talk, they agreed to a title match, presumably for CHAMPION GATE in Hakata on 6/16. Ricochet thanked his WORLD-1 teammates for their support. He told Swann that soon they would be champions together. Yoshino helped out with the closing speech to end the show.

May I be allowed to be the first to say, FUCK YEEEEEESSSSS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Smith_Jensen

[Results] New Japan, 5/26/13



> NJPW, 5/26/13 (Samurai! TV)
> Numazu Distribution Center
> 1,500 Fans – Super No Vacancy Full House
> 
> 1. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: BUSHI [4] beat Jado [2] (9:17) by pinfall.
> 2. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Barreta [2] beat Titan [0] (7:56) with the Dudebuster.
> 3. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Alex Koslov [4] beat Tiger Mask [0] (8:14) with a Russian Star Press.
> 4. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Rocky Romero [2] beat Jushin Thunder Liger [2] (8:15) with a diving double kneedrop.
> 5. Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga beat Hiroshi Tanahashi & Takaaki Watanabe (11:41) when Anderson used the Gun Stun on Watanabe.
> 6. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Prince Devitt [4] beat Hiromu Takahashi [0] (6:20) with the Bloody Sunday.
> 7. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Brian Kendrick [2] beat Ryusuke Taguchi [0] (3:38) with a Dragon suplex hold.
> 8. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Taichi [4] beat Alex Shelley [0] (8:58) with the Jagai Koroshi.
> 9. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: TAKA Michinoku 4] beat KUSHIDA [0] (12:11) with the Michinoku Driver II.
> 10. Togi Makabe, Hirooki Goto & Tomoaki Honma beat Kazuchika Okada, YOSHI-HASHI & Gedo (13:18) when Makabe used a King Kong kneedrop on Gedo.
> 
> -
> 
> Block A:
> 1. Prince Devitt [4]
> - Taichi [4]
> 3. Jushin Thunder Liger [2]
> - Rocky Romero [2]
> - Barreta [2]
> - Ricochet [2]
> 7. Alex Shelley [0]
> - Hiromu Takahashi [0]
> - Titan [0]
> 
> Block B:
> 1. BUSHI [4]
> - TAKA Michinoku [4]
> - Alex Koslov [4]
> 4. Jado [2]
> - Brian Kendrick [2]
> 6. Tiger Mask [0]
> - Ryusuke Taguchi [0]
> - KUSHIDA [0]
> - Kenny Omega [0]


Source - http://www.puroresufan.com/njpw/2013/05/26/results-new-japan-52613/


----------



## Chismo

TAKA, Taichi and BUSHI with two wins. Amazing. Am I dreaming?


----------



## duttanized

I hope both of these shows will be available on XWT soon!


----------



## Smith_Jensen

[Results] New Japan, 5/28/13


> NJPW, 5/28/13
> Toyohashi City Gymnasium #2
> 1,200 Fans – No Vacancy
> 
> 1. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Titan [2] beat Hiromu Takahashi [0] (5:26) with a Tornillo.
> 2. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: BUSHI [6] beat TAKA Michinoku [4] (5:47) with the Bushi Roll.
> 3. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: KUSHIDA [2] beat Brian Kendrick [2] (9:13) with the Midnight Express.
> 4. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Tiger Mask [2] beat Kenny Omega 0] (8:14) with a Destroy suplex hold.
> 5. Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga beat Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan (10:04) when Anderson used the Gun Stun on Captain.
> 6. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Jado [4] beat Ryusuke Taguchi [0] (10:31) by pinfall.
> 7. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Taichi [6] beat Jushin Thunder Liger [2] (7:50) by countout.
> 8. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Rocky Romero [4] beat Ricochet [2] (10:58) with a tombstone piledriver.
> 9. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Prince Devitt [6] beat Baretta [2] (10:12) with the Bloody Sunday.
> 10. Kazuchika Okada, YOSHI-HASHI & Gedo beat Togi Makabe, Hirooki Goto & Tomoaki Honma (12:18) when Okada used the Rainmaker on Honma.
> 
> * Flawless starts by Devitt, BUSHI and Taichi who all move to 6 points (3-0 records) in the early days of the 20th Best of the Super Jr. tournament.
> 
> -
> 
> Block A:
> 1. Prince Devitt [6]
> - Taichi [6]
> 3. Rocky Romero [4]
> 4. Jushin Thunder Liger [2]
> - Barreta [2]
> - Ricochet [2]
> - Titan [2]
> 8. Alex Shelley [0]
> - Hiromu Takahashi [0]
> 
> Block B:
> 1. BUSHI [6]
> - Jado [4]
> - TAKA Michinoku [4]
> - Alex Koslov [4]
> 5. Tiger Mask [2]
> - KUSHIDA [2]
> - Brian Kendrick [2]
> 8. Ryusuke Taguchi [0]
> - Kenny Omega [0]


Source - http://www.puroresufan.com/njpw/2013/05/28/results-new-japan-52813/


----------



## Smith_Jensen

[Results] New Japan, 5/30/13



> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 1,480 Fans
> 
> 1. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Taichi [8] beat Hiromu Takahashi [0] (8:07) with the Jagai Koroshi.
> 2. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: TAKA Michinoku Kaientai Dojo [6] beat Brian Kendrick [2] (7:39) with the Michinoku Driver II.
> 3. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Tiger Mask [4] beat BUSHI [6] (7:19) with a Destroy suplex hold.
> 4. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Jushin Thunder Liger [4] beat Titan [2] (8:27) with a brainbuster.
> 5. Karl Anderson & Bad Luck Fale beat Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan (9:33) when Fale used a choke lariat slam on Captain.
> 6. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: KUSHIDA [4] beat Alex Koslov [4] (10:45) with a cradle.
> 7. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Alex Shelley [2] beat Rocky Romero [4] (14:03) with the Automatic Midnight.
> 8. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Ryusuke Taguchi [2] beat Kenny Omega Dramatic Dream Team [0] (13:23) with the Dodon.
> 9. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Prince Devitt [8] beat Ricochet Dragon Gate [2] (13:27) with an avalanche-style Bloody Sunday.
> 
> * A memorial ceremony for the late Hector Garca, who recently passed away aged 43 from lung cancer, was held before the show. Garza worked for AAA, CMLL, WCW, New Japan, and TNA in an illustrious career.
> 
> * Devitt and Taichi are now 4-0, each on 8 points after incredible starts.
> 
> -
> 
> Block A:
> 1. Prince Devitt [8]
> - Taichi [8]
> 3. Rocky Romero [4]
> 4. Jushin Thunder Liger [4]
> 5. Alex Shelley [2]
> - Barreta [2]
> - Ricochet [2]
> - Titan [2]
> 9. Hiromu Takahashi [0]
> 
> Block B:
> 1. BUSHI [6]
> 2. TAKA Michinoku [6]
> 3. Tiger Mask [4]
> - KUSHIDA [4]
> - Jado [4]
> - Alex Koslov [4]
> 7. Brian Kendrick [2]
> 8. Ryusuke Taguchi [2]
> 9. Kenny Omega [0]


source - http://www.puroresufan.com/njpw/2013/05/30/results-new-japan-53013/


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

This was my first time seeing Fergal "Prince" Devitt in action and I gotta say I'm impressed. I liked that match with Ricochet very much.


----------



## duttanized

When are these BOSJ shows going to be up?


----------



## Chismo

My boys TAKA, Taichi and BUSHI runnin' wild, it's fucking amazing. Taichi :mark:

And HAHA at Omega having zero points. Jado, Gedo and their whacky booking...


----------



## Groovemachine

Checked out Yoshino vs Ricochet from 17/5/13 King of Gate show, and it's a super fun match. Worth a watch purely to see Ricochet play air guitar on Yoshino's arm while he has him in an armbar. Glorious! They really amp it up towards the end, although Ricochet kinda shakes off the leg work (but they at least sort of give a reason for that, as he spends a while sorting out the leg and 'manning up'), and the finish is sweet. Can't wait to see more of this tournament.


----------



## Rah

I also watched that match earlier today. I only got about halfway before closing it. I'm not sure if the style is just losing its value to me, but I wasn't as entertained as I once was about Dragon Gate. Yoshino also used to produce some great cocky facials only for him to be completely bland here as if he couldn't care to be in it. Ricochet hobbling on one leg across the ring only to tope con hilo over the top rope and into the crowd was unreal. Inconsistent selling on his leg/knee, though, and way too co-operative for my liking.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

In some "WHAT THE FUCK" news...



Spoiler: bad news



La Sombra is the new IWGP Intercontinental Champ.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> In some "WHAT THE FUCK" news...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: bad news
> 
> 
> 
> La Sombra is the new IWGP Intercontinental Champ.


This is legit what the fuck news.


----------



## leglock

Awesome news.


----------



## Chismo

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> In some "WHAT THE FUCK" news...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: bad news
> 
> 
> 
> La Sombra is the new IWGP Intercontinental Champ.


Holy shit indeed. But it's not that bad, it's only temporary, IMO.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> In some "WHAT THE FUCK" news...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: bad news
> 
> 
> 
> La Sombra is the new IWGP Intercontinental Champ.


Surprising news but not bad news.



Spoiler: certain championship



NJPW wrestlers have won CMLL titles in the past. La Sombra winning the IGWP Intercontinental Title 
is good for the belt as it increases its prestige and continues the talent relations between NJPW and CMLL. I think Nakamura will win it back soon.


----------



## Rah

Spoiler: spoilers in a spoiler thread?



I believe Sombra will probably drop it on a tour to Japan at some point. It's not as if CMLL guys didn't need these wins, Cubsfan wrote a good argument in that the younger guys are losing stupidly to "made" talents. Giving Sombra the rub works for a few reasons:
1) No one expected it
2) It's an intercontinental title, so dropping it intercontinentally fits
3) It gives a rub to Sombra which will hopefully help give some legitimacy in those who face/beat him


----------



## Smith_Jensen

[Results] New Japan, 5/31/13



> NJPW, 6/1/13 (Samurai! TV)
> Kyoto KBS Hall
> 1,200 Fans – Super No Vacancy Full House
> 
> 1. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Ricochet [4] beat Hiromu Takahashi [0] (6:39) with a 630 splash.
> 2. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Brian Kendrick [4] beat Jado [4] (8:24) with the Sliced Bread #2.
> 3. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Titan [4] beat Taichi [8] (8:17) with a crucifix hold.
> 4. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: KUSHIDA [6] beat Tiger Mask [4] (9:17) with the Midnight Express.
> 5. Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga beat Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan (9:52) with the Gun Stun.
> 6. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Alex Shelley [4] beat Baretta [2] (9:38) with the Automatic Midnight.
> 7. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Kenny Omega Dramatic Dream Team [2] beat Alex Koslov [4] (9:57) with the Croyt’s Wrath.
> 8. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Ryusuke Taguchi [4] beat BUSHI [6] (11:05) with the Dodon.
> 9. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Prince Devitt [10] beat Rocky Romero [4] (9:39) with the Bloody Sunday.
> 10. Togi Makabe, Hirooki Goto & Tomoaki Honma beat Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii & Gedo (13:52) when Makabe used a King Kong kneedrop on Gedo.
> 
> * Devitt’s rampage through the tournament continued with a fifth successive win while Taichi failed to keep up his unbeaten streak after falling to CMLL’s Titan.
> 
> -
> 
> Block A:
> 1. Prince Devitt [10]
> 2. Taichi [8]
> 3. Rocky Romero [4]
> - Jushin Thunder Liger [4]
> - Alex Shelley [4]
> - Ricochet [4]
> - Titan [4]
> 8. Barreta [2]
> 9. Hiromu Takahashi [0]
> 
> Block B:
> 1. KUSHIDA [6]
> - BUSHI [6]
> - TAKA Michinoku [6]
> 4 Tiger Mask [4]
> - Ryusuke Taguchi [4]
> - Jado [4]
> - Alex Koslov [4]
> 8. Kenny Omega [2]
> - Brian Kendrick [2]


Source - http://www.puroresufan.com/njpw/201...13-nakamura-loses-iwgp-ic-title-to-la-sombra/


----------



## Matt_Yoda

***LONG POST INCOMING...

*Dragon Gate Infinity 287-296
-It’s getting harder to follow Dragon Gate these days man; my cousin and I had to travel to the deepest, darkest realms of Earth just to find all the current shit we were missing. We asked all of our sources and they they had scattered stuff as well but one of my cousin friend’s friends I guess records all the Infinities live so we had to pay out the ass just to get them; Regardless, I’m” finally caught up so I’m” happy.*



> Infinity 287 (2/15/2013)
> Susumu & Saito vs. Mondai Ryu & Kzy-*
> Cyber Kong vs. HUB-**
> CIMA & Don Fuiji vs. Swann & BOY -***
> YAMATO, Shingo & Shenlong vs. Mochizuki, Kid & Kotoka-***+
> Masato Yoshino vs. Naruki Doi-***
> Dolphin & Penguin vs. Tozawa & Hulk-****
> 
> Infinity 288 (3/2/2013)
> Tozawa, Ryu & Kzy vs. Saito, Kanda & Kagetora-***
> Doi & BOY vs. HAM & Dolphin-***
> YAMATO, Shingo & Shenlong vs. Susumu, Kotoka & Kong-***
> Yoshino & Swann vs. CIMA & Shisa-**
> Mochizuki & Fuiji vs. Hulk & Nation-**
> Dragon Kid vs. HUB-***
> 
> Infinity 289 (3/3/2013)
> Tozawa, Hulk & Nation vs. Fuiji, Kid & HUB-***
> Mondai Ryu & Kzy vs. Ichikawa & Kong-*
> YAMATO vs. Jimmy Susumu-***
> Mochizuki & Kotoka vs. Shingo & Shenlong-***
> HAM, Saito & Dolphin vs. Doi, BOY & Swann-***-****
> CIMA vs. Masato Yoshino-****1/2
> 
> Infinity 290 (3/7/2013)
> Doi, Yoshino & BOY vs. HAM, Susumu & Kanda-***
> Kikutaro vs. Ryo Jimmy Saito-*
> Tanizaki Dolphin vs. Super Shisa-**
> Fuiji vs. Kagetora vs. Swann-**
> K-Ness vs. Shingo Takagi-****
> Kotoka, Arai & Kong vs. Tominaga, YAMATO & Shenlong-***
> CIMA, Mochizuki, Kid, Ichikawa & HUB vs. Tozawa, Hulk, Nation, Ryu & Kzy-***
> 
> Infinity 291 (3/9/2013)
> Shingo & Shenlong vs. Kagetora & Kotoka-**
> Jimmy Kanda vs. Stalker Ichikawa-*
> YAMAYO vs. Tanizaki Dolphin-**
> Doi, Yoshino & Swann vs. HAM, Susumu & Saito-***
> CIMA vs. Akira Tozawa-***
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Uhaa Nation-*
> Don Fuiji vs. Mondai Ryu-N/A
> HUB vs. Kzy-**
> Dragon Kid vs. BxB Hulk-****
> 
> Infinity 292 (3/17/2013)
> Jimmy Kanda vs. Shachihako BOY-**
> Kagetora & Dolphin vs. Shisa & Kong-**
> HAM & Kotoka vs. YAMATO & Shenlong-***
> Shingo Takagi vs. Rich Swann-**
> Ryu & Kzy vs. Kid & HUB-**
> Susumu & Saito vs. Doi & Yoshino-***
> Tozawa, Hulk & Nation vs. CIMA, Mochizuki & Fuiji-***
> 
> Infinity 293 (4/4/2013)
> Kanda, Kagetora & Dolphin vs. Mochizuki, Fuiji & Shisa-***
> Kzy & Ryu vs. Ichikawa & Kong-N/A
> Shingo Takagi vs. Kotoka-***
> Doi, Yoshino & BOY vs. HAM, Susumu & Saito-***
> YAMATO vs. Kenichiro Arai-***
> Tozawa & Hulk vs. Kid & HUB-***
> CIMA vs. K-Ness-****
> 
> Infinity 294 (4/19/2013)
> Kagetora & Kanda vs. Kotoka & Kong-*
> Fuiji & HUB vs. HAM & Dolphin-**
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Mondai Ryu-*
> K-Ness vs. Naruki Doi-***
> CIMA & Dragon Kid vs. Tozawa & Kzy-**
> YAMATO, Shingo & Shenlong vs. Yoshino, Ricochet & Swann-***
> Hulk & Nation vs. Saito & Susumu-***
> 
> Infinity 295 (5/10/2013)
> Doi, Yoshino & Ricochet vs. Kanda, Saito & Dolphin-****
> Kagetora & Kong vs. Kid & Arai-**
> Don Fuiji vs. Kotoka-***
> YAMATO vs. Masaaki Mochizuki-****
> HAM vs. Rich Swann-**
> Shingo Takagi vs. BxB Hulk-**
> CIMA, K-Ness & Susumu vs. Tozawa, Nation & Kzy-***
> 
> Infinity 296 (5/17/2013)
> Jimmy Kagetora vs. Mondai Ryu-*
> Tozawa, Hulk & Nation vs. HAM, Dolphin & Saito-***
> Shenlong & Tominaga vs. YAMATO & Shingo-**
> Doi & Swann vs. HUB & Kotoka-**
> CIMA, Mochizuki & Fuiji vs. K-Ness, Shisa & Kong-**
> Ricochet vs. Masato Yoshino-***+
> Jimmy Susumu vs. Dragon Kid-***+


----------



## Martyn

I've got a mixed feelings about this title change. Nakamura's reign was amazing and after defending it successfully against people like Kazushi Sakuraba it seems really awkward, when he had to lose the belt to somebody like Sombra. That title should have been defendend overseas, but title changes should have been booked only in Japan, IMO.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Martyn said:


> I've got a mixed feelings about this title change. Nakamura's reign was amazing and after defending it successfully against people like Kazushi Sakuraba it seems really awkward, when he had to lose the belt to somebody like Sombra. That title should have been defendend overseas, but title changes should have been booked only in Japan, IMO.


This. NJPW's booking is strange lately. Reminds me of TenKoji getting the belts back in a match that wasn't high-profile right after KES defeted ISHII in K.Hall and Nakamura in a great match. Like, what the hell?


----------



## Chismo

La Sombra is very good, and I'm glad he's the one who dethroned Nakamura, because it tightens NJPW's and CMLL's relations, someone from the roster will get some rub down the road by bringing the title back home, and Nakamura can finally move on and wrestle Okada. For the title. Let's face it, everything home-made after Nakamura's reign would be a letdown. Now there's an(other) invading story out there, at least.


----------



## Rah

Having someone finally go over the touring Japanese champion also keeps the title matches unfamiliar in terms of their result. Keep the champion retaining and no one is going to buy the CMLL guy winning.

It's an international title, and JoeRulz hit the nail on the head with regard to the CMLL/NJPW relationship. It isn't as if an untalented guy won it nor was the match billed as a flop. I doubt this will last long, and I assume this sets up Sombra's tour to Japan sometime in the next tourney/big event (G1?). I'd like it if Mexico keep the title for a while and have Namajague face off against Sombra. Nam' picking up the title and returning to NJPW would be great. That will not happen, but I'd still like to see Namajague/Sombra (especially seeing he was a second for Nakamura in the match, I believe).


----------



## Smith_Jensen

NJPW 6/2/13 results



> Akashi Municipal Industrial Exchange Center
> 1,560 Fans – Super No Vacancy Full House
> 
> 1. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Baretta [4] beat Hiromu Takahashi [0] (7:14) with the Dudebuster.
> 2. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Brian Kendrick [6] beat BUSHI [6] (5:56) with a small package hold.
> 3. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Alex Koslov [6] beat Jado [4] (8:48) with a Russian Star Press.
> 4. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Kenny Omega [4] beat TAKA Michinoku 6] (10:12) with the Croyt’s Wrath.
> 5. Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga beat Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan (11:05) when Anderson used the Gun Stun on Captain.
> 6. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Ricochet [6] beat Titan [4] (7:23) with a 630 splash.
> 7. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Jushin Thunder Liger [6] beat Alex Shelley [4] (9:23) with a European-style pinfall.
> 8. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Prince Devitt [12] beat Taichi [8] (7:07) with the Bloody Sunday.
> 9. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Ryusuke Taguchi [6] beat KUSHIDA [6] (11:27) with a modified Gedo clutch.
> 10. Togi Makabe, Hirooki Goto & Tomoaki Honma beat Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii & Gedo (15:10) when Makabe used a King Kong kneedrop on Gedo.
> 
> * The inconquerable Prince Devitt has pretty much already secured himself a spot in the Super Jr. semi final after winning his sixth match in a row over the man he has left behind, Taichi (two losses in a row after four victories in a row to start). Devitt tops Block A by four points (two wins). Block B is in a super-confused state (there’s always a block like this…) with six wrestlers on six points and three on four points. After a bad start Taguchi has begun to recover and there are definite hints of a Taguchi vs. Devitt final now.
> 
> -
> 
> Block A:
> 1. Prince Devitt [12]
> 2. Taichi [8]
> 3. Jushin Thunder Liger [6]
> - Ricochet [6]
> 5. Rocky Romero [4]
> - Alex Shelley [4]
> - Titan [4]
> - Barreta [4]
> 9. Hiromu Takahashi [0]
> 
> Block B:
> 1. Ryusuke Taguchi [6]
> - KUSHIDA [6]
> - BUSHI [6]
> - TAKA Michinoku [6]
> - Alex Koslov [6]
> - Brian Kendrick [6]
> 7. Tiger Mask [4]
> - Jado [4]
> - Kenny Omega [4]


Source - http://www.puroresufan.com/njpw/2013/06/02/results-new-japan-6213/


----------



## Derek

Didn't see it here or the non-spoiler thread, but it looks like Mutoh has left All Japan.


----------



## Zatiel

If this frees up Nakamura to move back into the IWGP picture and chasing Okada, then I'll be a happy boy.


----------



## Rah

Posting it here so it gets MORE recognition, but Nakamura is set to face RUSH~! this Sunday.

:hb


----------



## Smith_Jensen

NJPW 6/3/13 results



> 1. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Rocky Romero [6] beat Hiromu Takahashi [0] (6:10) with a tombstone piledriver.
> 2. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Alex Koslov [8] beat BUSHI [6] (5:07) with a Russian Star Press.
> 3. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Jushin Thunder Liger [8] beat Baretta [4] (6:46) with a la magistral.
> 4. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Tiger Mask [6] beat Jado [4] (8:01) with a crucifix hold.
> 5. Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga beat Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan (10:14) when Anderson used the Gun Stun on Captain.
> 6. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Ricochet [8] beat Taichi [8] (7:42) with a 630 splash.
> 7. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Alex Shelley [6] beat Titan [4] (3:36) with the Shelley clutch.
> 8. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Kenny Omega [6] beat Brian Kendrick [6] (9:40) with the Croyt’s Wrath.
> 9. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Ryusuke Taguchi [8] beat TAKA Michinoku [6] (7:31) with a Gedo clutch II.
> 10. Togi Makabe, Hirooki Goto & Tomoaki Honma beat Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii & Gedo (12:55) when Makabe used a King Kong kneedrop on Gedo.
> 
> Block A:
> 1. Prince Devitt [12]
> 2. Jushin Thunder Liger [8]
> - Taichi [8]
> - Ricochet [8]
> 5. Alex Shelley [6]
> 6. Rocky Romero [6]
> 7. Barreta [4]
> 8. Titan [4]
> 9. Hiromu Takahashi [0]
> 
> Block B:
> 1. Alex Koslov [8]
> 2. Ryusuke Taguchi [8]
> 3. Tiger Mask [6]
> - KUSHIDA [6]
> - BUSHI [6]
> - TAKA Michinoku [6]
> - Kenny Omega [6]
> - Brian Kendrick [6]
> 9. Jado [4]


Source - http://www.puroresufan.com/njpw/2013/06/03/results-new-japan-6313/


----------



## Nervosa

Taguchi is gonna fucking win his block. Damn it to hell.


----------



## Chismo

Fucking SHIT at TAKA's and Taichi's losing streak. I'm angry.


----------



## T-Mack

So I'm bored at work and was looking at today's BOSJ results and tried to figure out the likelihood of each wrestler still in the game making the final day. I came up with this and figured I'd post it because it's sort of interesting.

*Block A:*
*1. *Prince Devitt _(Official)_
*2. *
Either:
*-*Ricochet _(if he beats Shelley / if he loses to Shelley and Liger wins - forces playoff)_
*-*Alex Shelley _(if he beats Ricochet and Liger loses/ if he beats Ricochet and Liger wins - forces playoff)_
*-*Rocky Romero _(if he beats Titan, Shelley beats Ricochet and Liger beats Devitt- forces playoff)_
*-*Jushin Liger _(if he beats Devitt and Shelley beats Ricochet - forces playoff)_

*Block B:*
*1. and 2.* (it was too complicated to come up with each scenario that could put someone into first)
Either:
*-*Rysuke Taguchi _(if he beats Tiger Mask)_
*-*Kenny Omega _(if he beats KUSHIDA)_
*-*KUSHIDA _(if he beats Omega and either Taguchi or Michinoku lose)_
*-*TAKA Michinoku _(if he beats Jado and either Taguchi or Omega lose)_
*-*Alex Koslov _(if he beats Kendrick and Michinoku loses)_
*-*Tiger Mask _(if he beats Taguchi and 2 of KUSHIDA/Michinoku/Koslov lose)_

So the easiest way to the Final 4 is Ricochet, Taguchi and Omega all winning, but I don't think that's the route they're going to go. Here's my predictions based on the match order for the final group night.
-Jado over Michinoku
-Kendrick over Koslov
-KUSHIDA over Omega
-Taguchi over Tiger Mask
-Titan over Romero
-Shelley over Ricochet
-Devitt over Liger (since this is main eventing, the drama is on if Liger can stop Devitt's tear through the block and force a playoff with Ricochet and Romero both waiting in the wings)

Then on the final night we have:
-Devitt beating KUSHIDA and Shelley beating Taguchi, so both Devitt and Shelley go over the other's former partner.
-Shelley over Devitt in the finals.

I'll be surprised if they put Shelley, as a "non-NJPW" guy over in the finals, but I think they will as he seems to be happy with sticking around there. This leads to a rematch for the title which Shelley can win and they can push Devitt up the roster.

We'll see what happens later in the week.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

NJPW 6/4/13



> 1. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Alex Shelley [8] beat Hiromu Takahashi [0] (6:17) with the Automatic Midnight.
> 2. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Tiger Mask [8] beat Brian Kendrick [6] (6:44) with a chickenwing facelock.
> 3. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Rocky Romero [8] beat Baretta [4] (8:00) with the Kurayami Nouten.
> 4. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: TAKA Michinoku [8] beat Alex Koslov [8] (9:12) with the Heavy Killer #2.
> 5. Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga beat Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan (10:01) when Anderson used the Gun Stun on Captain.
> 6. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: KUSHIDA [8] beat Jado [4] (10:03) with the Midnight Express.
> 7. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Kenny Omega Dramatic Dream Team [8] beat BUSHI [6] (8:35) with a German suplex hold.
> 8. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Prince Devitt [14] beat Titan [4] (5:24) with the Bloody Sunday.
> 9. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Ricochet [10] beat Jushin Thunder Liger [8] (7:26) with a 630 splash.
> 10. Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii & Gedo beat Togi Makabe, Hirooki Goto & Tomoaki Honma (14:13) when Okada used the Rainmaker on Honma.
> 
> * Devitt wins Block A in dominant style with a group stage show remaining on which he faces Liger. Liger’s loss to Richochet today means the DRAGON GATE star is in pole position to take second spot heading into the 6/6 Korakuen show. Block B is anyone’s for the taking with six of the nine participants on 8pts going into the final group stage show.
> 
> -
> 
> Block A:
> 1. Prince Devitt [14]
> 2. Ricochet [10]
> 3. Jushin Thunder Liger [8]
> - Taichi [8]
> - Alex Shelley [8]
> - Rocky Romero [8]
> 7. Barreta [4]
> 8. Titan [4]
> 9. Hiromu Takahashi [0]
> 
> Block B:
> 1. Tiger Mask [8]
> - Ryusuke Taguchi [8]
> - KUSHIDA [8]
> - Alex Koslov [8]
> - TAKA Michinoku [8]
> - Kenny Omega [8]
> 7. Brian Kendrick [6]
> 8. BUSHI [6]
> 9. Jado [4]


source - http://www.puroresufan.com/njpw/2013/06/04/results-new-japan-6413/


----------



## Chismo

Thankfully, Abby Kobayashi doesn't have Hepatitis C.


----------



## seabs

*So BOSJ Semi's then will be Devitt and winner of Ricochet/Shelley and Taguchi and KUSHIDA. Taguchi is pretty much a set. Koslov and TAKA will both have to lose so that only two have 10 points. Then the last one is the winner of Omega/KUSHIDA. Hoping one of Ricochet/Omega win to advance. 

Nakamura losing an IC Title in Mexico makes sense and Sombra's toured New Japan more than enough. If the IC Title always stayed in New Japan then it'd be kinda silly. I suspect Nakamura wins it back off Sombra anyway unless he's winning G1.*


----------



## T-Mack

> NJPW, 6/6/13 (Samurai! TV)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 1,620 Fans
> 
> 1. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Jado [6] beat TAKA Michinoku [8] (7:27) with the Crossface of JADO.
> 2. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Baretta [6] beat Taichi [8] (9:23) with an Axe Guillotine Driver.
> 3. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Brian Kendrick [8] beat Alex Koslov [8] (9:47) with the Sliced Bread #2.
> 4. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Titan [6] beat Rocky Romero (7:14) with the Titanics.
> 5. Togi Makabe, Hirooki Goto & Tomoaki Honma beat Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI (14:40) when Makabe used a King Kong kneedrop on YOSHI-HASHI.
> 6. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Ryusuke Taguchi [10] beat Tiger Mask [8] (7:17) with a Tiger suplex hold.
> 7. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Prince Devitt [16] beat Jushin Thunder Liger [8] (6:27) with the Bloody Sunday.
> 8. Best of the Super Jr. – Block B: Kenny Omega [10] beat KUSHIDA [8] (16:10) with the Katayoku no Tenshi.
> 9. Best of the Super Jr. – Block A: Alex Shelley [10] beat Ricochet [10] (16:33) with the Automatic Midnight.
> 
> * An eventful final day of group stage matches determined who would join Devitt in the semi finals. Devitt himself finished a flawless run by beating Liger to leave Block A with a perfect 8-0 record. He will be joined by Alex Shelley who defeated DRAGON GATE’s Ricochet in the main event and decisive match to determine who would take 2nd spot. Block B, so close throughout, still managed to finish with five of the nine members on 8pts, but Taguchi with a win over Tiger Mask and Kenny Omega with a win by KUSHIDA left the pack behind. And so the semis are Devitt vs. Omega and Taguchi vs. Shelley.
> 
> -
> 
> Final standings…
> 
> Block A:
> 1. Prince Devitt [16]
> 2. Alex Shelley [10]
> 3. Ricochet [10]
> 4. Taichi [8]
> 5. Rocky Romero [8]
> 6. Jushin Thunder Liger [8]
> 7. Baretta [6]
> 8. Titan [6]
> 9. Hiromu Takahashi [0]
> 
> Block B:
> 1. Ryusuke Taguchi [10]
> 2. Kenny Omega [10]
> 3. Tiger Mask [8]
> - KUSHIDA [8]
> - TAKA Michinoku [8]
> - Alex Koslov [8]
> - Brian Kendrick [8]
> 8. BUSHI [6]
> 9. Jado [6]
> 
> -
> 
> NJPW, 6/9/13 (TV Asahi ch2)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 
> 1. Best of the Super Jr. – Semi Final: Prince Devitt vs. Kenny Omega
> 2. Best of the Super Jr. – Semi Final: Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Alex Shelley
> 3. Best of the Super Jr. – Final:
> 
> Credit: PuroresuFan.com


I'm very pleasantly surprised to see Omega get through over KUSHIDA as I thought for sure we'd get partner-swapped semi-final matches. I loved the Devitt/Omega title match from a few years ago (2010?) so I have high hopes for that. I'll be waiting with baited breath to see if they put Shelley over in the finals.


----------



## seabs

*Devitt/Omega always have good matches so that's a plus. Surprised KUSHIDA didn't advance though. Wish Ricochet had beat Shelley too. Devitt/Taguchi Final then and rematch at the PPV with Taguchi taking the belt.*


----------



## EmbassyForever

Why Liger/Devitt was the shortest match of the show?


----------



## seabs

*Devitt was already through and all of Liger's matches have been that long.*


----------



## Nervosa

You know Taguchi is bad when he makes me root for Tiger Mask. 

Damn it. At least they have 4 finalists from different countries. That's kinda cool.

Shelley had better win. (Never gonna happen)


----------



## daman077c

Seabs said:


> *Devitt/Omega always have good matches so that's a plus. Surprised KUSHIDA didn't advance though. Wish Ricochet had beat Shelley too. Devitt/Taguchi Final then and rematch at the PPV with Taguchi taking the belt.*


That's what I've been calling since Apollo 55 fell apart. There's been some good booking (Omega coming back after losing his first few matches to make the semis for example), but the main booking hasn't been the greatest. I'd have almost preferred to have not pushed Devitt/Taguchi for the finals and do a title match between the two in July.


----------



## Hera

Seabs said:


> *Nakamura losing an IC Title in Mexico makes sense and Sombra's toured New Japan more than enough. If the IC Title always stayed in New Japan then it'd be kinda silly. I suspect Nakamura wins it back off Sombra anyway unless he's winning G1.*


It certainly feels like the only two people that have a chance win G1 this year are Naito and Nakamura. They used the title on him to get some pretty nice matches on to the cards to get more of a profit. Shinsuke dropping it in Mexico doesn't really hurt him in the slightest and when he gets back they can shift him entirely into going after the heavyweight belt again. I don't particularly think anyone in New Japan would get a bump by winning the IC title anyway.


----------



## Nervosa

Hera said:


> It certainly feels like the only two people that have a chance win G1 this year are Naito and Nakamura. They used the title on him to get some pretty nice matches on to the cards to get more of a profit. Shinsuke dropping it in Mexico doesn't really hurt him in the slightest and when he gets back they can shift him entirely into going after the heavyweight belt again. I don't particularly think anyone in New Japan would get a bump by winning the IC title anyway.


Allright, come on, guys. Tanahashi is winning the G1. lets stop getting our hopes up pretending it will be anyone else.


----------



## seabs

*Tanahashi is way overdue a G1 win. It'd mean another Tanahashi/Okada match though and they need to put that match on the bench for at least a year. Naito/Okada is hot and still feels fresh. Nakamura/Okada is obviously hot and fresh too. Assuming Okada keeps the title of course.*


----------



## bigbuxxx

After Okada's first reign being 4 months I think this one will go till at least the Dome and perhaps after.


----------



## seabs

*That's what should happen at least. Tanahashi winning G1 and doing Tanahashi/Okada at WK again with the reverse build is the safe option I guess. I'd be much more excited for Naito or Nakamura though. As long as Ishii gets in and they let him have a big win at Korakuen then I'll be happy. Unless Goto or Yujiro wins. Then Ishii would have to have one heck of a tournament.

On the plus side, G1 shows should show up quicker as they'll be on iPPV.*


----------



## bigbuxxx

Nice . I still haven't seen any matches from last years. When I get some spare change I'll probably order all the days and 2011's.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Seabs said:


> *That's what should happen at least. Tanahashi winning G1 and doing Tanahashi/Okada at WK again with the reverse build is the safe option I guess. I'd be much more excited for Naito or Nakamura though. As long as Ishii gets in and they let him have a big win at Korakuen then I'll be happy. Unless Goto or Yujiro wins. Then Ishii would have to have one heck of a tournament.
> 
> On the plus side, G1 shows should show up quicker as they'll be on iPPV.*


Naito winning would be amazing! But I see Tanahashi winning since he needs that spotlight as the Ace.


----------



## Nervosa

bigbuxxx said:


> Nice . I still haven't seen any matches from last years. When I get some spare change I'll probably order all the days and 2011's.


Dude, last years was amazing. Okada literally has incredible matches with every single guy in his group. Its a sight to see.


----------



## seabs

*eh? Rush, Archer, Goto, MVP and Makabe matches certainly weren't incredible. *


----------



## Nervosa

Ok, incredible is a little much. For me, they were really good matches. The Rush one, sure, I'll give you that one because it was kinda mediocre. But the Archer match was a really good clash of styles. the Goto match for G1 is one I actually prefer to any match th two of them ever had (since Goto seems to have less need to force in all of his shit) I seriously loved the MVP match, because MVP's offense looked so strong and believable. And the Makabe match took everything I hate about Makabe and minimized it with a really exciting finishing stretch. The Rush one was only ok, and the Archer one was probably around ***1/2, but I thought all the rest were in the **** range.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Well, time to put aside all that Apollo 55 fight talk. Taguichi is injured. 

Who's replacing him... TAKA. I don't exactly agree with that, but hey, it'll be a better match than what was going to happen.


Shelley better win though.


----------



## Chismo

*NJPW, 6/9/13 (TV Asahi ch2)
Tokyo Korakuen Hall
2,015 Fans – Super No Vacancy Full House*

1. Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask, KUSHIDA, BUSHI & Titan beat Rocky Romero, Alex Koslov, Brian Kendrick, Ricochet Dragon Gate & Baretta (7:39) when KUSHIDA used the Midnight Express on Kendrick.
2. Manabu Nakanishi & Hiromu Takahashi beat Yuji Nagata & Takaaki Watanabe (9:18) when Takahashi used a crab hold on Watanabe.
3. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Captain New Japan beat Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka & Jado (9:45) when Tenzan used the Anaconda Vice on Jado.
4. Best of the Super Jr. – Semi Final: Prince Devitt beat Kenny Omega Dramatic Dream Team (9:09) with a reverse Bloody Sunday.
5. Best of the Super Jr. – Semi Final: Alex Shelley beat TAKA Michinoku Kaientai Dojo (10:14) with the Automatic Midnight.
6. Yujiro Takahashi & Tomohiro Ishii beat Minoru Suzuki & Taichi (11:13) when Ishii used a brainbuster on Taichi.
7. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Hirooki Goto beat Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga (8:07) when Tanahashi used the High Fly Flow on Tonga.
8. Kazuchika Okada & Gedo beat Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma (11:14) when Okada used the Rainmaker on Honma.
9. *Best of the Super Jr. – Final*: Prince Devitt beat Alex Shelley (18:25) with the Bloody Sunday.

* Prince Devitt made history in the 20th Best of the Super Jr. with complete victory while reigning as IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Champion. Only Jushin Thunder Liger in 2001 has ever won the tournament unbeaten but he had four less matches and wasn’t the title holder. Devitt stormed through the group stage with ease ahead of today’s semi finals which saw a major twist before they even began. Ryusuke Taguchi, who had worked so hard after a poor BOSJ start to reach the semis, had to pull out because of injury. Taguchi had sought revenge over his betrayer Devitt but that will have to wait as TAKA stepped in as his replacement and fell to the popular Alex Shelley. Devitt defeated Kenny Omega in the other semi, setting up an all-foreigner final.

The final was quite chaotic for a time with seconds interfering and fighting each other. “All of Korakuen is the enemy of Devitt” said one fan, the Bullet Club leader having quickly become one of the most hated figures in New Japan since betraying Taguchi and the fans. And there was to be no happy ending for the fans as Devitt dropped Shelley with the Bloody Sunday to win his second Best of the Super Jr. tournament – seemingly the invincible figure of New Japan’s junior division.

* Manabu Nakanishi will challenge Rob Conway for the NWA World Heavyweight Title on the big 6/22 Osaka show, hoping to do what Kojima couldn’t and bring the title to New Japan.

* Hiromu Takahashi said farewell to the fans after the second match with the young lion now set to head to the UK on his traditional learning excursion after finishing the BOSJ tournament without a single win.


----------



## Bubz

Meh. I'm seriously not fussed about seeing anything from this years BOTSJ. Unless something gets pimped a lot I probably won't be bothered to watch anything.


----------



## seabs

*I'm just gonna tell myself that Taguchi was meant to win and got hurt really bad that they had no other choice but to change. It's fine for establishing Devitt's dominance as he starts facing heavies I guess. Devitt/Tanahashi seems set for Dominion. Meh. He needs to drop the belt soon so they can focus the division on someone else.*


----------



## EmbassyForever

Ugh what's the point then. Nothing from the tourny sounds that good which sucks because I was really looking forward to it.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

I think Taguchi was supposed to win if he wasn't injured. I don't have a problem with Devitt winning as it build him up as the next top heel.

Nakanishi vs Conway for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship is something to NOT look forward to.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Taguchi isn't exactly exciting name to win it too.


----------



## duttanized

What the hell is the Automatic Midnight?


----------



## Derek

Devitt is apparently going to take on Tanahashi (most likely at the Dominion show) and is wanting to challenge for the IWGP Heavyweight title, but he says he is not leaving the Jr. Division and is not dropping the belt.


----------



## SenorLARIATO

duttanized said:


> What the hell is the Automatic Midnight?


Emerald Flowsion from the top rope.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

NJPW “DOMINION 6.22″, 6/22/13 Card



> IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Champion and 2013 Best of the Super Jr. winner Prince Devitt goes to war with New Japan’s biggest heavyweight star Hiroshi Tanahashi at DOMINION 6.22 this month, one of several new matches added to the big Osaka show today. Devitt has thoroughly conquered the junior division and Tanahashi will present a much tougher challenge and perhaps give us a clue into whether Devitt’s future lies in the junior division, heavyweight division, or possibly even both. Nakamura also returns from Mexico without the IWGP Intercontinental Title he lost to La Sombra as he and Ishii face Minoru Suzuki & Shelton Benjamin.
> 
> Yes, that’s no misprint… Forever Hooligans will for the sixth time in eight months do battle over the IWGP Jr. Tag Team Title with Romero & Koslov making their V1 defense against the team they took the belts off in May, KUSHIDA & Shelley. DOMINION 6.22 has also been confirmed as New Japan’s latest iPPV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJPW “DOMINION 6.22″, 6/22/13 (WPW/PPV/iPPV)
> Osaka Prefectural Gymnasium
> 
> 0. Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask vs. TAKA Michinoku & Taichi
> 1. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title: Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov (c) vs. KUSHIDA & Alex Shelley
> 2. Yuji Nagata, Ryusuke Taguchi & Captain New Japan vs. Karl Anderson, Tama Tonga & Bad Luck Fale
> 3. IWGP Tag Team Title – 3WAY Match: Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima (c) vs. Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka vs. Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr.
> 4. NWA World Heavyweight Title: Rob Conway (c) vs. Manabu Nakanishi
> 5. Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Minoru Suzuki & Shelton Benjamin
> 6. Tetsuya Naito Return Match: Tetsuya Naito vs. Yujiro Takahashi
> 7. Special Singles Match: Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata
> 8. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Prince Devitt
> 9. IWGP Heavyweight Title: Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Togi Makabe


Source - http://www.puroresufan.com/njpw/2013/06/10/622-osaka-full-card-with-tanahashi-vs-devitt-added/


----------



## Chismo

From 8:00 onward.


----------



## seabs

*I don't think Jado & Gedo even think about the Jr. Tag belts these days. Card is meh. Ishii finally getting a notable PPV match is glorious. Benjamin is restricting my excitement for it though. I could live not seeing anything else on the card.*


----------



## EmbassyForever

Meh. Nothing must-see. Bunch of matches that we already saw in one card. I'm not a fan of NJPW's booking in 2013, tbh.


----------



## duttanized

and we're back to Forever Hooligans vs Time Splitters. Damn the WWE-esque booking.


----------



## Zatiel

That card is worth paying for. I'm morbidly curious to see Okada fight the beef mountain. Devitt/Tanahashi and Goto/Shibata will be fun. Nakamura/Ishii across from Suzuki is very promising. Naito/Yujiro has some quaintness to it. Bring it on.


----------



## seabs

*New Japan have always done a lot of rematches in this current era tbf.*


----------



## duttanized

Also a lot of tag matches. Whatever, I'll still watch. I really hope Time Splitters and Forever Hooligans don't wrestle the same match again.


----------



## Chismo

http://blog.livedoor.jp/hbkidcool/archives/51906932.html

Interesting. Suwama's staying in All Japan, Kea's returning (YES!), and so far only Hayashi and Kondo (one of the bookers) will follow Mutoh. Shiraishi will announce the full departure list later this month. Shiraishi wants to get rid of Mutoh's WWE style of booking and presenting, and wants to go old school, with more realistic approach. He also wants to cut down the number of shows from 130 to 100.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*From some recommendations…

Ricochet vs. Prince Devitt (5/30/2013)-****
-A few things: First, Devitt is a freaking heel!? Never thought I’d see the day and he somehow got even more jacked. Second, WWE would cringe watching Ricochet with all da flippity movez and Three, Ricoshit… fantastic. The match itself was flat out fun, crowd was surprisingly hot for Ricochet and they worked well together, getting their shit in with some signature offense from both guys. I will maintain that Bloody Sunday is the coolest name for a wrestling move ever (EDIT: next to God's Last Gift that is). I had way more fun with this than I should have.

*Ricochet vs. Alex Shelley (6/6/2013)-****
-Haven’t seen Shelley since he left TNA, but why does every time someone go to Japan, they wind up with a blonde streak in their hair? Anyways, the match itself was very good they worked the traditional ground game/high flyer dynamic which allowed Ricky’s spots to stand out more. Only qualm was the anticlimactic finish. Guys like Ricochet & Jack Evans may lack the finesse and crispness compared to guys like PAC, Teddy & Sydal, but they more than make up for it with personality and Shelley is one underrated Technical wrestler, probably one of the smarter wrestlers to come from the late 90s-early 00s era. Good stuff.


----------



## Defrost

Dragon Gate is doing iPPV on ustream like New Japan now

http://www.ustream.tv/DragonGate


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Defrost said:


> Dragon Gate is doing iPPV on ustream like New Japan now
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/DragonGate


:mark: :cheer :mark:


----------



## PacoAwesome

NAITO IS RETURNING!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!


----------



## seabs

> Michinoku Pro "MICHINOKU PRO 20TH ANNIVERSARY TOKYO TAIKAI", 09.06.2013 (Samurai! TV)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 1,560 Fans - No Vacancy
> 
> 1. Kinya Oyanagi besiegt Ayumu Gunji (8:59) mit einem Ground Octopus Hold.
> 2. Otoko Sakari, Katsuo & Menso~re Oyaji besiegen Yapper Man #1, Yapper Man #2 & Yapper Man #3 (10:23) als Sakarai Yapper Man #1 & #2 pinnte.
> 3. Rui Hiugaji & Behnam Ali besiegen Rasse & Kenbai (8:33) mit einem Camel Clutch von Ali gegen Rasse.
> 4. Takeshi Minamino Retrurn Match: Takeshi Minamino, Manjimaru, Ken45° & Daichi Sasaki besiegen Kenou, Brahman Shu, Brahman Kei & Taro Nohashi (17:04) nach einer Liger Bomb auf eine Leiter von Minamino gegen Kei.
> 5. Tohoku Tag Team Title: Ultimo Dragon & Kesen Numagirolamo (c) besiegen Super Delfin & Shisaou (12:34) nach dem Kesenuma Drop von Numagirolamo gegen Delfin (2nd defense).
> 6. Tohoku Jr. Heavyweight Title: Fujita "Jr." Hayato (c) besiegt Koji Kanemoto (27:26) nach dem Helm (4th defense).


*God I hope that main event is good even at that long.*


----------



## Defrost

Defrost said:


> Dragon Gate is doing iPPV on ustream like New Japan now
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/DragonGate


I think the broadcast of Dead or Alive from last month has started


----------



## Mon Joxley




----------



## Defrost

Amazing stuff with Devitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9AYn__iW0fk


----------



## Mon Joxley

So outside of New Japan, what would you guys say is the number one promotion in Japan right now? I don't just mean in terms of product (which is subjective), but also in terms of popularity, production, global reach etc. Would you say it's NOAH? All Japan? Dragon Gate? Michinoku Pro?


----------



## TelkEvolon

T Man said:


> So outside of New Japan, what would you guys say is the number one promotion in Japan right now? I don't just mean in terms of product (which is subjective), but also in terms of popularity, production, global reach etc. Would you say it's NOAH? All Japan? Dragon Gate? Michinoku Pro?


Dragon Gate


----------



## seabs

*Probably Dragon Gate in terms of popularity and loyal fanbases. You could maybe make an argument for All Japan but DG consistently outdraw them in Korakuen and usually for their big PPV shows. Sure as fuck isn't NOAH. DDT do bigger numbers than NOAH these days.*


----------



## Defrost

I don't see how you can make an argument for All Japan. I don't see how you can make an argument All Japan is bigger than NOAH and NOAH is half dead


----------



## leglock

Defrost said:


> I don't see how you can make an argument for All Japan. I don't see how you can make an argument All Japan is bigger than NOAH and NOAH is half dead


wat


----------



## Zatiel

DG definitely outdraws AJPW and has an incredibly devoted following. Some friends in Japan say it's like Dragon Gate is its own pop-thing, tenuously separate from AJPW/NOAH/NJPW in a way that those companies aren't separate from each other.

As much as I love Dragon Gate, can I still whine about Tozawa? Come on!


----------



## Groovemachine

Wait...why on earth would you whine about Tozawa? He is the god of all that is worthy and can do no wrong. If it weren't for Adam Cole taking 3/4 of my heart, Tozawa would be my number one man-crush.


----------



## Genking48

Speaking of Dragon Gate



> *6/15 CHAMPION GATE in Hakata - 15 Jun 2013
> 6/15/2013 Fukuoka, Hakata Star Lanes ~ CHAMPION GATE in Hakata*
> credit: iheartdg.com
> *0. *Ryotsu Shimizu (5:00 Time Limit Draw) Chihiro Tominaga
> *1. *Kzy, Mondai Ryu, Uhaa Nation{W} (13:37 Uhaa Combination) Jimmy Susumu, Jimmy Kanda, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin{L}
> *2. *Don Fujii{W}, Gamma (9:12 HIMEI) Cyber Kong, Super Shenlong III{L}
> *3. *Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!{W}, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito (10:32 Backslide from Heaven) Masaaki Mochizuki, K-ness{L}
> *4. *Naruki Doi{W}, Ricochet, Rich Swann (15:46 Bakatare Sliding Kick) CIMA, Dragon Kid, Kotoka{L}
> *5. *Open the Brave Gate Championship Match: Masato Yoshino (16:19 Lightning Spiral) Jimmy Kagetora
> _*2nd Defense for Yoshino_
> *6. *Open the Twin Gate Championship Match: Akira Tozawa, BxB Hulk{W} (25:10 First Flash) YAMATO, Shingo Takagi{L}
> _*TakaYAMA fail in their 2nd Defense. Hulk+Akira become the 26th Champion Team_
> 
> CIMA & Ricochet had their Dream Gate contract signing ceremony before the opener. Ricochet said that CIMA was like a brother to him, but tomorrow he would be beating him for his title. CIMA told him that he would defend his title somehow, some way. Because he is CIMA.
> 
> Horiguchi told K-ness that just like today, there would also be divine intervention during their title match tomorrow. Saito interrupted their war of words, and turned to Susumu, who was not wearing a Jimmys t-shirt. He said Susumu sure was in a hurry to go to war with his own unit tomorrow. Mochizuki said he didn't understand or particularly care what was going on between Susumu & the Jimmys. Tomorrow he will be wearing, riding, and affiliated with the same thing he was at Korakuen last week. If he wanted to, he could also leave with Mocchy & K-ness today. Susumu elected to do so. Saito flipped out. First he apologized profusely, but when that fell on deaf ears he berated Susumu and tried to get the fans to chant along with calling him an idiot. Finally he conceded, but said that Susumu could wear, ride, and join up with whatever he wanted. In the end, the Jimmys would be taking home the Triangle Gate tomorrow.
> 
> After their skirmish 6 man CIMA reiterated that while Ricochet was one of the best in the world, he just can't win tomorrow. Because he is CIMA.
> 
> YAMATO betrayed Takagi during the main event. He accepted a chair from Hulk to strike him with, then followed up with a Gallaria for good measure. This allowed Hulk to hit the First Flash.
> 
> Afterwards, YAMATO took the microphone. For what felt like an eternity, he had been carrying Shingo Takagi. He gave him unlimited chances. What happened today was his own fault. -akatsuki- should in fact be renamed -usotsuki- (this means liar). He taunted him with the Twin Gate title belts. The 3 time champion team, the partnership that exceeded all others. It was done. He was free now. YAMATO, the coolest and hottest man in the world. Takagi could continue to carry his shitty -akatsuki- stablemates.
> 
> Hulk jumped in, echoing a lot of what YAMATO had already said. He did say one important bit of new information. YAMATO was indeed a new compatriot in MAD BLANKEY. Tozawa joined in on the abuse, but was quickly stopped by Ryotsu Shimizu. YAMATO & Tozawa put him in his place, and got rid of him.
> 
> The show ended on this sour note.


----------



## duttanized

Does Infinity draw well?


----------



## Zatiel

Groovemachine said:


> Wait...why on earth would you whine about Tozawa? He is the god of all that is worthy and can do no wrong. If it weren't for Adam Cole taking 3/4 of my heart, Tozawa would be my number one man-crush.


Because he lost again to CIMA! Though him winning the tag titles makes it a tiny bit better. I was really hoping he'd take the title this time.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Seabs said:


> *Probably Dragon Gate in terms of popularity and loyal fanbases. You could maybe make an argument for All Japan but DG consistently outdraw them in Korakuen and usually for their big PPV shows. Sure as fuck isn't NOAH. DDT do bigger numbers than NOAH these days.*


Shame about NOAH, they used to be really great and a lot of my countrymen are over there now. Oh well, thanks for clearing it up for me, my following of Puro is pretty half-assed.


----------



## Defrost

First match for Kobe World

7/21/2013 Hyogo, Kobe World Kinen Hall ~Kobe Pro Wrestling Festival 2013
-YAMATO vs. Masaaki Mochizuki

One assumes because Dragon Gate has started world wide iPPV that this being their biggest show of the year will be available


----------



## Genking48

Here it is guys, the show with CIMA vs Ricochet, for the dream gate



> 6/16/2013 Fukuoka, Hakata Star Lanes ~ CHAMPION GATE in Hakata
> credit: iheartdg.com
> *1. *YAMATO{W}, BxB Hulk, Uhaa Nation (16:48 Choke Sleeper) Shingo Takagi{L}, Super Shenlong III, Chihiro Tominaga
> *2. *Ryotsu Shimizu, Cyber Kong{W} (8:22 Cyber Bomb) Naruki Doi, Rich Swann{L}
> *3. *Mondai Ryu (3:23 Inside Cradle after YAMATO Powder Attack) Don Fujii
> *4. *Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin, Jimmy Kagetora{W} (8:46 Ikkitousen) Masato Yoshino, Kotoka{L}
> *5. *Akira Tozawa{W}, Kzy (13:40 Package German Suplex Hold) Dragon Kid, Gamma{L}
> *6. *Open the Triangle Gate Championship Match: Jimmy Kanda, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito{W} (21:12 Premium Bridge) Masaaki Mochizuki{L}, K-ness, Jimmy Susumu
> _*M2K fail in their 1st Defense, Jimmys become the 42nd Champion Team_
> *7. *Open the Dream Gate Championship Match: CIMA (26:28 Meteora) Ricochet
> _*15th Defense for CIMA_
> 
> YAMATO initially appeared in his white tights, with his old Kamikaze era front loincloths. Tozawa introduced the new MAD BLANKEY to the Hakata idiots. Despite their lukewarm reception, he knew they realized the implications. Today would see the same results as yesterday.
> 
> After the match, YAMATO repeated his key line from yesterday. He was finally free. (He also repeated that he was the coolest and sexiest).
> He attacked Shenlong, and tore off his mask. He then taunted him for being so ugly he had to become a masked wrestler. He did the usual bald jokes towards Tominaga that everyone makes. He tossed his old ring costume at Takagi, and removed his tights to reveal his new yellow & black MAD BLANKEY outfit.
> 
> Saito pleaded with Susumu to return to the Jimmys. Susumu admitted he got caught up in the excitement of K-neSuka, M2K, and winning the titles. But at the end of the day, he was no longer Susumu Mochizuki. He was Jimmy Susumu. K-ness thanked him for the fun little run, and started to mention one more thing, but he was interrupted by MAD BLANKEY. Kzy mockingly congratulated them on the title win. He asked if they were watching what happened to the balance of power on the unit battlefield yesterday. MB wanted a Triangle Gate match. Horiguchi quickly agreed, prompting Kzy to remark what a reasonable fellow he was. The match was set, in principal. The location and MB trio were not announced.
> 
> YAMATO then said he had something to say, but he was cut off by Mochizuki. They bantered for awhile, with Mocchy saying he would kick YAMATO in his face so hard he would no longer be able to call himself the coolest and sexiest man in the world. They ended up agreeing to a singles match, which was the first to be announced for the annual Pro Wrestling Festival in Kobe. Mochizuki said when he won, YAMATO could return to -akatsuki- as their worst member. YAMATO said when he won, Mochizuki could join -akatsuki- and have to carry Shenlong, Tominaga, and the ultimate piece of baggage Shingo Takagi.
> 
> CIMA thanked Ricochet for the fight. He recalled the first time they met. This was back when Ricochet was only 17 and he had a nappy afro that he met via Matt Sydal. He talked about his first time teaming with him back in September 2010 in Dragon Gate USA, vs. DoiYoshi. Doi was the first victim of the Double Rotation Moonsault that day. Thankfully he was able to avoid that today. He praised Ricochet for his growth since then, and said he expected even more great things from him. Ricochet thanked CIMA, & the Hakata fans before leaving to thunderous applause.
> 
> CIMA continued, talking about the unfortunate ending to the show yesterday. He talked about Mochizuki losing today, and how it would bring him back full time to Team Veteran. He confirmed the obvious that his next defense would be at Kobe World. He didn't care who came to fight him. It could be one of his fellow Team Veteran stablemates, or it could be Ryotsu Shimizu. Whoever it was, they would fall on the highest stage. Because he is CIMA.


----------



## Groovemachine

Zatiel said:


> Because he lost again to CIMA! Though him winning the tag titles makes it a tiny bit better. I was really hoping he'd take the title this time.


Haha, PHEW, I thought you meant whining about Tozawa himself! Oh yeah, totally with you on that, Tozawa deserves the title so badly. Thought CIMA might have lost it to Ricochet but that evidently wasn't the plan. I really wonder who'll eventually dethrone him? One of the younger guys like EITA?


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Tinkerbell, thanks for posting the results of that Dragon Gate show. Was Cima vs Ricochet a great match?


----------



## Genking48

Smith_Jensen said:


> Tinkerbell, thanks for posting the results of that Dragon Gate show. Was Cima vs Ricochet a great match?


Gotta say, I really have no idea, haven't watched the show  I get my results from iheartdg, so my best suggestion would be asking him over twitter or something.

I hope it was a good match, as I have looked forward to it since it was announced.


----------



## seabs

*I can't wait for CIMA to reach TEN YEARS, ONE HUNDRED DEFENCES so Tozawa can win at the 10th annual attempt. *


----------



## duttanized

Isn't NOAH closing down soon?


----------



## Zatiel

Groovemachine said:


> Haha, PHEW, I thought you meant whining about Tozawa himself! Oh yeah, totally with you on that, Tozawa deserves the title so badly. Thought CIMA might have lost it to Ricochet but that evidently wasn't the plan. I really wonder who'll eventually dethrone him? One of the younger guys like EITA?


Nah man, I love Tozawa! Tozawa, Yamato, Shingo, Fuji, K-Ness and Ricochet give that company maybe my favorite roster in the world. Even Tomahawk is a boss. I've even enjoyed most of CIMA's defenses, I just am not into his story as champion and crave one of the younger guys to take over.

It would be nuts if someone like Eita or Shenlong took it. I certainly hope they've been saving it all this time to really make someone, and not just leaving it on CIMA because he's the only one who can draw with it.


----------



## seabs

duttanized said:


> Isn't NOAH closing down soon?


*That story has been about for like 4 years now. They won't, they'll just continue to annoy and be a non entity.*


----------



## Matt_Yoda

***RE-REVIEWED***


----------



## Genking48

Never tried this stuff with giving stars and such, but there's a first time for everything, so here it goes:

*GAORA Presents Super Fight 2011*
_This show, was actually great, now I'm not an expert on oldschool joshi or anything, so that one was kind of hard for me to rate, but overall I didn't think there was one bad match on the card, the ones I disliked the most was #2 & #6 and that is just because it's not really my style, so recommendable._

#1: Dragon Kid [Dragon Gate], BUSHI [AJPW] & Power Pro Kamen III (Seiya Sanada?) _vs._ Minoru [Freelance], Susumu Yokosuka [Dragon Gate] & KAGETORA [Dragon Gate] *****

#2: Mayumi Ozaki (w/m Police & Mika Nishio) [OZ Academy], Meiko Satomura [SENDAI GIRLS] & Aja Kong [OZ Academy] _vs._ Dynamite Kansai [OZ Academy], Carlos Amano [OZ Academy] & Chikayo Nagashima [OZ Academy] ****

#3: Kaz Hayashi [AJPW], TAKA Michinoku [KAIENTAI DOJO] & NOSAWA Rongai [Freelance] _vs._ Jinsei Shinzaki [Michinoku Pro], TAJIRI [SMASH] & BxB Hulk [Dragon Gate] ***1/4*

#4: YAMATO [Dragon Gate] _vs._ Hiroshi Yamato [AJPW] *****

#5: Shuji Kondo [AJPW] & KAI [AJPW] _vs._ Naruki Doi [Dragon Gate] & Naoki Tanizaki [Dragon Gate] ******

#6: Masakatsu Funaki [AJPW], Minoru Suzuki [Pancrase Mission] & Masaaki Mochizuki [Dragon Gate] _vs._ Akebono [Freelance], Ryota Hama [AJPW] & Sumo Fuji [Dragon Gate] ***3/4*

#7: Keiji Muto [AJPW], CIMA [Dragon Gate] & Jushin Thunder Liger [NJPW] _vs._ Suwama [AJPW], Masato Yoshino [Dragon Gate] & The Great Sasuke [Michinoku Pro] ****3/4*


----------



## EmbassyForever

Card for NJPW's next iPPV so far is:

Okada/Devitt for the belt
ISHII/SUZUKI mark: :mark
Benjamin/Nakamura
Sakuraba/Nagata


----------



## Smith_Jensen

NJPW Dominion 6.22 results



> Osaka Prefectural Gymnasium
> 7,240 Fans – Super No Vacancy Full House
> 
> 0. TAKA Michinoku & Taichi beat Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask (7:09) when Taichi used a Taichi-style Gedo clutch on Tiger.
> 1. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title: Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov (c) beat KUSHIDA & Alex Shelley (13:09) when Romero pinned KUSHIDA after the Contract Killer (1st defense).
> 2. Karl Anderson, Tama Tonga & Bad Luck Fale beat Yuji Nagata, Ryusuke Taguchi & Captain New Japan (8:19) when Fale used the Grenade on Captain.
> 3. IWGP Tag Team Title – 3WAY Match: Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima (c) beat Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka and Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. (11:50) when Kojima used a lariat on Archer (1st defense).
> 4. NWA World Heavyweight Title: Rob Conway (c) beat Manabu Nakanishi (8:32) with the Ego Trip.
> 5. Minoru Suzuki & Shelton Benjamin beat Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii (12:36) when Benjamin used the Paydirt on Nakamura.
> 6. Tetsuya Naito Return Match: Tetsuya Naito beat Yujiro Takahashi (15:01) with a Stardust press.
> 7. Special Singles Match: Katsuyori Shibata beat Hirooki Goto (13:16) with a PK.
> 8. Prince Devitt beat Hiroshi Tanahashi (15:33) with the Bloody Sunday.
> 9. IWGP Heavyweight Title: Kazuchika Okada (c) beat Togi Makabe (25:04) with the Rainmaker (2nd defense).
> 
> * “Rainmaker” Kazuchika Okada retained his IWGP Heavyweight Title against Togi Makabe before a packed house in Osaka tonight. In an exciting match, Okada overcame a really tough challenge from the former champion and after spiking Makabe with a tombstone piledriver, finished him off with the Rainmaker to conclude a 25 minute war. Okada was immediately challenged by Bullet Club leader Prince Devitt who is set for his first ever shot at the IWGP Heavyweight Title after picking up the biggest win of his career in the semi final. Devitt, the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Champion and Best of the Super Jr. winner, has completely dominated and conquered the junior division so facing Tanahashi, the face of the company, was a real test of his credentials in the heavyweight division. Unlike most of his junior matches, Devitt couldn’t beat Tanahashi without help but did beat him after help from Anderson and Fale, a second Bloody Sunday getting the job done and securing a momentous victory for the Irishman. Okada vs. Devitt looks set to happen at the pre-G1 big show on 7/20 and will determine who enters pro wrestling’s biggest tournament as IWGP Heavyweight Champion. Okada “reverse” challenged Devitt asking that Gedo get a shot at his IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title.
> 
> * After their double KO last month, former university friends Hirooki Goto and Katsuyori Shibata went at it again in a match that has people raving. In an intense stiff war that saw them trade vicious headbutts, Shibata weakened Goto with a sleeper hold before landing a PK for the big win. Shibata’s Laughter7 tag partner Kazushi Sakuraba announced on the show that he will a return from injury on 7/20 and challenged Nagata to a singles match!
> 
> * Tetsuya Naito returned from a very long injury absence against the man who put him on the shelf, former NO LIMIT tag partner Yujiro Takahashi. This was a difficult return match for Naito which Yujiro largely dominated, but Naito’s fighting spirit saw him come back and win with a Stardust press. Much will be expected of Naito in the coming months.
> 
> * The NWA Invasion continued with Rob Conway’s second NWA World Heavyweight Title defense on a New Japan show. After defeating Kojima earlier this year he today faced another third generation veteran, Manabu Nakanishi. Conway defeated Nakanishi with his Ego Trip (elevated DDT) and New Japan has still yet to throw anyone at him who can bring the historic NWA World Heavyweight Title to the company.
> 
> * The IWGP Tag Team Title was again contested by multiple teams as Tenzan & Kojima (IWGP Tag Team Champions) made a successful V1 defense of their belts against Yano & Iizuka (GHC Tag Team Champions) and the Killer Elite Squad (NWA World Tag Team Champions). Archer & Smith Jr., who were very unlucky to lose the belts last month in a 4WAY Match as neither was pinned, had the match won but the referee was knocked out. TenKoji took advantage of this, Kojima nailing Archer with a lariat for the win. Yano did what Yano does and stole the belts after the match.
> 
> * The TIME SPLITTERS vs. Forever Hooligan series continued with yet another addition to this entertaining if slightly overdone series. Having won the IWGP Jr. Tag Team Title back last month, Romero & Koslov were able to prevent another title switch as they successfully defended the belts against KUSHIDA & Shelley with Rocky pinning KUSHIDA.


source - http://www.puroresufan.com/njpw/2013/06/22/results-new-japan-62213/


----------



## bigbuxxx

Goto vs Shibata is fucking epic. ****1/4 and I'm not sure that's doing it justice. 12 minutes of two guys beating the piss out of each other. Greatness.


----------



## seabs

*Guys who needed wins got wins at least. Not thrilled at Devitt challenging Okada but w/e. At least he's on a roll and got a big win over Tanahashi. Ishii/Suzuki makes me smile more for the timing of Ishii getting a big singles match right before G1. Match could go either way depending on Suzuki. *


----------



## bigbuxxx

EmbassyForever said:


> Card for NJPW's next iPPV so far is:
> 
> Okada/Devitt for the belt
> ISHII/SUZUKI mark: :mark
> Benjamin/Nakamura
> Sakuraba/Nagata


:mark::mark: for it all  cannot wait!

Makabe/Okada was a lot better than expected to. **** for that one.


----------



## Nervosa

I'm glad Makabe/Okada was good. Can't believe people thought it would be mediocre. Must not have seen their match final day of G1 last year.


----------



## sXeMope

Has anyone downloaded the Dominion iPPV on XWT? It seems like a good show, but the file is a .flv, and I've had quite a few bad experiences with .flv. Is it good quality? (Not pixelated, audio and video in sync, etc)


----------



## flag sabbath

sXeMope said:


> Has anyone downloaded the Dominion iPPV on XWT? It seems like a good show, but the file is a .flv, and I've had quite a few bad experiences with .flv. Is it good quality? (Not pixelated, audio and video in sync, etc)


Video quality is okay, maybe a 6/10. I watched it on a 10" laptop & it was fine - I doubt it would hold up on a tv though.


----------



## Martyn

I've watched this show on my 46" TV and quality was good overall. Great show!


----------



## Bubz

Finally a puro show I want to watch some of.

As for the next show, Okada/Devitt sounds interesting but I can't help but think its a bit too soon. Nagata/Sakuraba sounds great.


----------



## Zatiel

Very happy to read that Okada and Makabe gelled. I thought they would and was decried at the time, but Makabe's healthier now, and I figured it would be fun to see Okada lariat the beef mountain.

Benjamin and Nakamura had great chemistry in their first match. Hopefully there won't be any slip-ups this time and they'll hit it out of the part. Nagata/Sakuraba could be wild. Hoping that Devitt's faction doesn't turn his title challenge into a mess.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

sXeMope said:


> Has anyone downloaded the Dominion iPPV on XWT? It seems like a good show, but the file is a .flv, and I've had quite a few bad experiences with .flv. Is it good quality? (Not pixelated, audio and video in sync, etc)


I suggest getting the mp4 version from Pro Wrestling Torrents which is 2.86 GB. The video quality of that version is pretty good.


----------



## Chismo

Dominion was awesome and highly entertaining. Okada/Makabe surprised me, Nakanishi too. The Junior tag was borderline great. More detailed review tomorrow.



bigbuxxx said:


> Goto vs Shibata is fucking epic. ****1/4 and I'm not sure that's doing it justice. 12 minutes of two guys beating the piss out of each other. Greatness.


Yeah, I second this. Batshit stiff nonstop slugfest with two INSANE headbutts, and the right guy won.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

NJPW just announced these matches for the 7/20 show titled KIZUNA ROAD 2013

*IWGP Heavyweight Championship Match*
Kazuchika Okada vs. Prince Devitt

Yuji Nagata vs. Kazushi Sakuraba

Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata

Captain New Japan, Jushin Liger, Togi Makabe and Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Bad Luck Fale, Tama Tonga, El Terrible and Karl Anderson

La Sombra vs. Shinsuke Nakamura

*NEVER Openweight Championship Match*
Masato Tanaka vs. Tetsuya Naito

*IWGP Tag Team Championship Match*
Ten-Koji vs. Toru Yano and Takashi Iizuka

Minoru Suzuki vs Tomohiro Ishii

*IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Championship Match*
Forever Hooligans vs. TAKA Michinoku & Taichi

*Pre-show Match*
KUSHIDA, Tiger Mask, Tomoaki Honma and Manabu Nakanishi vs. Jado, Gedo, YOSHI-HASHI and Yujiro Takahashi

source - http://www.njpw.co.jp/english/match/card.php?e=738


----------



## duttanized

I'm liking that card a lot more then the last one. Shelley seems to be the notable exception here. Whatever, he can have this tour off. I wish we'd see the Golden Lovers.


----------



## duttanized

This card is so much better than the last one. Shelley's the notable exception but whatever, guess he'll be back for the next tour. Lots of fresh stuff here, and I wish the Golden Lovers would come back for a show for the titles. Can't wait.


----------



## Obfuscation

Dominion on paper wasn't a blow away card, yet it managed to be a terrific show. This one looks loads better, thus leaving me to think the potential here could be absurd.

At the point to where New Japan usually delivers and I'm rarely let down while I get this jazzed up for an event.


----------



## duttanized

Well for one, the new IWJP Jr Tag Team Championship match excites me.


----------



## Obfuscation

Was hoping Taka & Tachi can worm their way into a championship shot. Got it - I'm pumped.


----------



## Hera

I guess Goto is winning over Shibata on the next show because otherwise there's no reason to have that match for the 3rd show in a row.


----------



## Chismo

I love the card, except for Goto/Shibata III. They'll probably top the Dominion match in terms of insanity, but this time Goto will probably win, so yeah, I don't like it. I really like Goto, but Shibata needs it more right now, and unless Goto wins G1, then this doesn't make any sense.

On the other hand, Sakuraba/Nagata and MiSu/ISHII = :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Defrost

The July 5th show is also on iPPV


NJPW "KIZUNA ROAD 2013", 05.07.2013 (Samurai! TV/USTREAM)
Tokyo Korakuen Hall

1. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Super Strong Machine vs. Toaru Yano, Takashi Iizuka & Jado
2. Togi Makabe, Manabu Nakanishi, Tiger Mask & KUSHIDA vs. Yuji Nagata, Hirooki Goto, Captain New Japan & Takaaki Watanabe
3. Tomohiro Ishii, Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov vs. Minoru Suzuki, TAKA Michinoku & Taichi
4. Tetsuya Naito, Tomoaki Honma & La Sombra vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, Masato Tanaka & Yujiro Takahashi
- Bekanntgabe der Teilnehmer am G1 CLIMAX 23
5. Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI vs. Karl Anderson & Bad Luke Fale
6. CMLL World Tag Team Title: Tama Tonga & El Terrible (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Thunder Liger
7. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title: Prince Devitt (c) vs. Gedo


----------



## flag sabbath

Ishii & Hooligans vs. Suzuki-gun!!! :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

Liger & Tanahashi teaming, YES.

Also Naito vs Nakamura interactions could happen :mark:

Jesus christ at the CHAOS vs Suzuki-Gun six man. Got gold written all over it.


----------



## Emperor DC

New Japan is so much fun at the moment. 

Bullet Club, Okada, Shibata being a total gun ...

LOVE IT.


----------



## Chismo

I think I'm going to purchase both shows.


----------



## Hera

Chismo said:


> I love the card, except for Goto/Shibata III. They'll probably top the Dominion match in terms of insanity, but this time Goto will probably win, so yeah, I don't like it. I really like Goto, but Shibata needs it more right now, and unless Goto wins G1, then this doesn't make any sense.
> 
> On the other hand, Sakuraba/Nagata and MiSu/ISHII = :mark: :mark: :mark:


Hahah basically yes. My only issue is that we find out who is in G1 on the 5th. If Shibata ain't in it then the odds that this is the last show for him and Sakuraba are pretty massive. Just booking part 3 means that Goto is winning and while I'm looking forward to the sound of their heads colliding again I don't think they can top the Dominion match. It wasn't just what they were doing it was the fact that the crowd was eating it all up.


----------



## DOPA

Dominion was another AWESOME show from NJPW and on paper it didn't even look that great. My hype train for NJPW 2013 is currently back on course.



Smith_Jensen said:


> NJPW just announced these matches for the 7/20 show titled KIZUNA ROAD 2013
> 
> *IWGP Heavyweight Championship Match*
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Prince Devitt
> 
> Yuji Nagata vs. Kazushi Sakuraba
> 
> Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata
> 
> Captain New Japan, Jushin Liger, Togi Makabe and Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Bad Luck Fale, Tama Tonga, El Terrible and Karl Anderson
> 
> La Sombra vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
> 
> *NEVER Openweight Championship Match*
> Masato Tanaka vs. Tetsuya Naito
> 
> *IWGP Tag Team Championship Match*
> Ten-Koji vs. Toru Yano and Takashi Iizuka
> 
> Minoru Suzuki vs Tomohiro Ishii
> 
> *IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Championship Match*
> Forever Hooligans vs. TAKA Michinoku & Taichi
> 
> *Pre-show Match*
> KUSHIDA, Tiger Mask, Tomoaki Honma and Manabu Nakanishi vs. Jado, Gedo, YOSHI-HASHI and Yujiro Takahashi
> 
> source - http://www.njpw.co.jp/english/match/card.php?e=738


Holy hell this card looks stacked :mark:

Forever Hooligans vs. TAKA Michinoku & Taichi :mark:
Minoru Suzuki vs Tomohiro Ishii :mark: :mark: :mark:
Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata III :mark: :mark:
Yuji Nagata vs. Kazushi Sakuraba :mark: :mark: :mark:
Kazuchika Okada vs. Prince Devitt :mark: :mark:

CAN'T.CONTAIN.EXCITEMENT :mark:


----------



## EmbassyForever

Hold it 



> Forever Hooligans vs. TAKA Michinoku & Taichi


This. Is. Going. To. Be. AWESOME :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Chismo

Rewatched few things, and here's my lazy ass review:











*Dominion 2013*

*(6/22/2013)*


0.	Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. TAKA Michinoku & Taichi

_TAKA and Taichi won, and that freakin’ matters._

**


1.	*IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship*: Forever Hooligans (Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov) © vs. Time Splitters (KUSHIDA & Alex Shelley)

_The best match of their series. I had low expectations going into this, but boy, they worked their asses off, this was an awesome opening sprint._

***3/4


2.	Bullet Club (Bad Luck Fale, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Yuji Nagata, Tomoaki Honma & Cpt. New Japan

_Decent enough, Captain was the obvious weak link, and Bullet Club’s potential as a unit is tremendous. I really dig Fale._

**3/4


3.	*IWGP Heavyweight Tag Team Championship*: TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) © vs. Killer Elite Squad (Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr.) vs. CHAOS Dark Instigators (Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka)

_I’ll just never get sick of Yano and Iizuka. Solid match, it went all over the place._

**1/2


4.	*NWA World Heavyweight Championship*: Rob Conway © vs. Manabu Nakanishi

_Conway/Kojima was better, obviously, but this was still good, Nakanishi was tremendous here, he really embraced the spotlight, they worked around their overall limitations fairly well. Nakanishi rules._

***


5.	CHAOS Invincible (Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. Minoru Suzuki & Shelton Benjamin

_Well, this was all about Ishii trying to step the fuck up against the dick that is MiSu, and it fucking worked. Ishii is over everywhere, he brings DA HEAT. Big marked out moment when he saved Nakamura from safe death. Awesome match, and MiSu/Ishii is going to rock. :mark:_

***3/4


6.	Tetsuya Naito vs. Yujiro Takahashi

_Naito’s mask and attire are supposed to display us his Lucha background, but shit, it looks bad. Anyway, this was average, I guess, but Naito wasn’t very good, at all. Yujiro did not set the world on fire either, obviously, but he carried the match, and kind of saved it from being bad. Yujiro’s ring rust was evident, and his selling was bad. I was hoping that he would tone down his style, for his knees’ sake, but no, same old-same old. Anyway, this wasn’t bad, but it wasn’t good either, there was ZERO fucking heat, and I hate that Naito won his return match._

**


7.	Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata

_WAR! Stiff, crazy, ridiculous, but I enjoyed it tremendously. Those two headbutts were cringeworthy. Shibata is proving his doubters wrong, I hope._

*****1/4*


8.	Prince Devitt vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi

_I thought Devitt’s RNR jacket was the coolest shit in the world, but then Tanahashi showed up with ridiculous Kanye Glasses, and totally outgoofed Devitt. Very good match, Tana was bumping left, right and centre for Devitt, some of them were sick._

***1/2


9.	*IWGP Heavyweight Championship*: Kazuchika Okada © vs. Togi Makabe

_Very good match, there was a clear story in Makabe being sick of the flamboyant Rainmaker shit and going for his gorilla arsenal to push the Champ to the limit. Very good match._

***3/4


Great show overall, Goto/Shibata was the MOTN.​


----------



## Nervosa

Just now watching Dominion (review coming this weekend probably)

But this needs to be said now..........

Yano taped his DVD to the faceplate of his belt.

what a Fucking Legend!


----------



## Nervosa

Sorry to double post, but I just noticed a match from the upcoming tour that looks really fun.

NJPW, 7/13/13 (Samurai! TV)
Sapporo Teisen Hall
7. New Japan & CMLL vs. CHAOS Elimination Match: Togi Makabe, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Tetsuya Naito & La Sombra vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka, Masato Tanaka ZERO1 & Yujiro Takahashi

There are three big elimination tags, but this one is the most fun looking for my money.Lots of either great workers or great characters, there.


----------



## Defrost

No one went to All Japan's show in Sumo Hall today


----------



## seabs

*Not surprised but those pictures all look like they're taken before the show even started and filled out.*


----------



## Chismo

Defrost said:


> No one went to All Japan's show in Sumo Hall today


Yeah, it was 3K at best. Shiraishi is really hurting the promotion at the moment, the fans hate him, and they're gonna draw even less after Team Mutoh leaves.


----------



## Defrost

Seabs said:


> *Not surprised but those pictures all look like they're taken before the show even started and filled out.*


Here's a picture taken during a match where you see how empty it is


----------



## seabs

*6,500 seems to be the official number being thrown around.*


----------



## EmbassyForever

Defrost said:


> Here's a picture taken during a match where you see how empty it is


Its not that bad tbh


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, it could have been worse. I still go some faith in AJPW to succeed. Have to work past this rough patch atm of course. 

Really does seem like the only promotions in Japan that aren't seeing any backwards motion are NJPW & Dragon Gate. I could be wrong.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Update from NJPW's English Facebook page regarding La Sombra vs. Nakamura for 7/20



> Under the circumstances that La Sombra successfully defended IWGP Inter-Continental Belt in Mexico, the coming match La Sombra vs S. Nakamura on 7/20 in Akita has become that Title Match.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, I know what result I'm hoping for come 7/20.

x2.


----------



## Chismo

EmbassyForever said:


> Its not that bad tbh


It is.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Here is some news regarding Mutoh's new wrestling promotion.

According to Weekly Pro-wrestling Magazine, Keiji Mutoh's new promotion will approximately start in August. Mutoh and his partners are currently in the process of creating an dojo, office and name for the promotion. So far, this promotion has 11 contracted wrestlers including Masakatsu Funaki and Kaz Hayashi. The promotion will also use wrestlers from NJPW, NOAH and other freelancers. The opening show may be held in Korakuen Hall.

source - http://blog.livedoor.jp/hbkidcool/archives/51910023.html


----------



## Caponex75

Sounds cool.


----------



## Mon Joxley

I hope All Japan can bounce back, they're one of the premiere names in Puroresu, even if they are in the dumps right now. They might need to downscale the size of the venues they run and try to breed a new generation of top stars much like New Japan has done over the past 6-7 years. Also looking forward to see what Mutoh's promotion looks like.


----------



## Obfuscation

Fully open to Mutoh's upcoming promotion. Lets see what he can produce & if any sustained success can come with it.


----------



## Chismo

AJPW will be fine, Shiraishi (apparently) is willing to invest good money into the project, and he already covered his purchase costs by charging and penalizing Team Mutoh. But yeah, it's gonna take awhile.



Smith_Jensen said:


> Here is some news regarding Mutoh's new wrestling promotion.
> 
> According to Weekly Pro-wrestling Magazine, Keiji Mutoh's new promotion will approximately start in August. Mutoh and his partners are currently in the process of creating an dojo, office and name for the promotion. So far, this promotion has 11 contracted wrestlers including Masakatsu Funaki and Kaz Hayashi. The promotion will also use wrestlers from NJPW, NOAH and other freelancers. The opening show may be held in Korakuen Hall.
> 
> source - http://blog.livedoor.jp/hbkidcool/archives/51910023.html


Funaki/MiSu first main event, plz.


----------



## Hera

Shiraishi is kinda a proven liar and douche. I don't trust anything about this guy. He better say his prayers, eat his vitamins and drink his milk every night before bed hoping that Burning don't leave him (good thing they threw belts on all of them before this mess started). Dude better bring in The Rock like he said he would. :lol


----------



## Genking48

*DRAGON GATE RAINBOW GATE Kickoff - 7/4/2013 Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - 1850 Attendance*
_credti: iheartdg.com_
*0. *Kenichiro Arai, Super Shisa{W} (6:39 Yoshitonic) Chihiro Tominaga{L}, Super Shenlong III
*1. *Ricochet{W}, Rich Swann, Shachihoko BOY (11:29 Swan Dive Shooting Star Press) Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Jimmy Kanda{L}, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin
*2. *Cyber Kong (7:32 Cyber Bomb) Jimmy Kagetora
*3. *Dragon Kid{W}, Gamma (12:09 Bible) Mondai Ryu, Kzy{L}
*4. *K-ness (11:04 Hikari no Wa) HUB
*5. *Shingo Takagi(6:54 MADE IN JAPAN) Akira Tozawa
*6. *GAORA Dragon Gate Mugendai ~Infinity~ 300th Broadcast Commemoration Special - Open Lottery 10 Man Tag Match: CIMA{W}, Masaaki Mochizuki, Don Fujii, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Uhaa Nation (29:16 Meteora) Jimmy Susumu{L}, Naruki Doi, YAMATO, Masato Yoshino, BxB Hulk

The main event teams were picked via lottery by children from the audience.

Gamma called his match an easy win. MondaiZ & Uhaa have the next, but since 2/3 of that team were so easily beaten, it was almost sacrilege for them to keep it. Gamma, DK, & Fujii would happily take. Mondai complained, but the next match started while he was still talking. HUB smashed him with his tail to get rid of him.

K-ness told the crowd about his upcoming Brave Gate shot. He promised to return for the 8.1 Korakuen as champion.

After dispatching Tozawa with shocking ease, Takagi told him that while -akatsuki- was weakened by YAMATO leaving, he himself was not weak. He would beat CIMA in Kobe, and the -akatsuki- sun will rise again.

Referee Yagi was hit by a box attack in the Team Veteran vs. MondaiZ, causing a big wound. He came out before the main to apologize for being unable to referee it. However, they managed to find a volunteer. Kanda came out, to officiate his first match in several years. Kanda said anyone who got out of line would receive a John Woo.

CIMA took the microphone after the main. He bluntly told Takagi that he cannot be beaten. He twice asked the crowd who they thought would win, both times they replied with a resounding "CIMA!" He passed the microphone to Takagi for rebuttal, but he was jumped by YAMATO.

YAMATO told him no one wanted to hear him talk. Takagi noted he has beaten Hulk, Nation, & Tozawa on consecutive Korakuen shows. YAMATO then got to the point. He wanted a unit disbands match. Tozawa jumped in and helped goad him into it. Takagi asked Tominaga & Shenlong if they were okay with it. They both said yes, and to believe in them. -akatsuki- accepted. Tozawa was overjoyed. He said that while Nation was going home after World, BLANKEY still would field 5 members on their team. With -akatsuki- looking like they would be down 5-3, Cyber Kong came out. He mentioned his Road to Unit Affiliation that turned into a Road to Nowhere. He wanted to join -akatsuki-, particularly for the sake of this match. YAMATO took the initiative to deny this. Kong went as far as to dogeza to YAMATO, kneeling directly on the ground. The is a symbolic gesture that can be used when asking a favour of someone of higher class. It was decided that if Kong could beat Nation in arm wrestling, he could join. He did so when Tominaga his Nation with salt during some confusion. -akatsuki- was still left with a 4 on 5 disadvantage. Kong mentioned something about America to Takagi, but didn't finish the sentence. Takagi proposed that the numbers stay uneven, but -akatsuki- would only need a 2 count to win. Tozawa agreed, but added one more stipulation. The loser of the fall would lose their mask or hair. They match was set for the 8.1 Korakuen.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*Cleaning out the Inbox:*

*Lance Archer vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (3/3/2013)-****
-Archer has really improved his look since I saw him years back and I’m” not sure what Nakamura’s gimmick is supposed to be with him gyrating like that. Good match where Archer controlled the pace and hit some impressive offense. Shinsuke bumped well for him and very surprised to see him work babyface don’t think I’ve seen that since like 05. Davey Boy interfering was left field but that notwithstanding a really solid affair with an unfortunately flat finish. Liked Nakamura better when his strikes complimented his overall repertoire, way too one dimensional in this match.

*Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata (6/22/2013)-*****
-This match was really good; they beat the crap out of each other. They traded stiff offense virtually the entire match spamming back drop drivers, lariats and kicks. Crowd went crazy for everything with extra drama down the stretch and the finish, got damn Shibata punted poor Hirooki GOATo’s head off. Not very familiar with Shibata but he hits like a tank, Great match.

*Naruki Doi, Rich Swann & Sachihoko BOY vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, K-Ness & Jimmy Susumu (6/5/2013)-***+*
-M2K REUNION!!! This was a very solid trios match. Everyone got in their signature offense, lots of fun brawling and momentum trading down the stretch. Lots of cool sequences and spots but unfortunate that a female fan got taken out by Doi’s suicide dive; finish comes when Ness pins down Doi after multiple rolling pins (forgot what he calls it). It was all too obvious that M2K was going over here but this was a fun way to do it.


----------



## Groovemachine

So Dominion was a great show...

Tanahashi vs Devitt - ***1/2

Forever Hooligans vs Timesplitters - ***3/4

Nakamura & Ishii vs Benjamin & Suzuki - ***3/4

Goto vs Shibata - ***3/4

Okada vs Makabe - ****


And that tease for a Suzuki/Ishii singles match had me :mark:


----------



## Hera

G1 climax announced






HOLY SHIT IM MARKING G1 IS GONNA BE SO FUCKING GOOD THIS YEAR :mark:
SHIBATA!!! *FUCKING YES ISHII FINALLY!!!!!!!!* and IBUSHI?!!?!? 

I'm about to have a climax of my own. 8*D:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


Also Burning have officially signed to AJPW which is really great news!


----------



## C-Cool

Hera said:


> G1 climax announced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT IM MARKING G1 IS GONNA BE SO FUCKING GOOD THIS YEAR :mark:
> SHIBATA!!! *FUCKING YES ISHII FINALLY!!!!!!!!* and IBUSHI?!!?!?
> 
> I'm about to have a climax of my own. 8*D:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> 
> Also Burning have officially signed to AJPW which is really great news!


So Block B sounds easy.

But Block A might contain the craziest "Bracket of Death" in a long while.


----------



## seabs

*HAVE YOU FUCKING SEEN BLOCK A. HOLY FUCKING FUCK. 

Not only is Ishii in but he's in the amazing block. AND TANAHASHI AND OKADA ARE IN THE SAME FUCKING BLOCK. AND SHIBATA. Most excited I got was when LANCE ARCHER was announced after Ishii. AND THEN DAVEY BOY SMITH JR. GOT ANNOUNCED STRAIGHT AFTER IN THE SAME FUCKING BLOCK. So naturally I expected Block B to be kinda weak given the insanity of Block A and it starting out with Tenzan but nope there's a ton of great matches in that block too with Nagata/Nakamura/Naito/Suzuki/Yano/Anderson. No idea what Ibushi is doing in there but ok. Maybe a CMLL guy pulled out. 

I really hope they put Ishii/Tanahashi on in Korakuen. Oh fuck. Ishii's getting a big win somewhere and I bet it's there. It'll be worth watching every Ishii match unspoiled for when he finally gets THAT win. Archer/Ishii could very well be MOTT and that's no hyperbole. How many Korakuen shows are there? Obviously it's not feasible but every show being in Korakuen bar the first and last 2 nights would be immense. Last 2 nights are both in Ryoguko btw and they should have no problem doing big business on both nights judging by them blocks. Okada/Tanahashi is probably gonna be saved for the first of the double shot I imagine. Shibata is a really interesting unknown. Could go either way depending on how they structure his matches. Shibata/Ishii. Sweet jesus. Still backing Nakamura or Naito to win. They kept them both away from Okada too. Outside chance at Shibata but there's enough top names in his block for him to lose too while still being protected. 

Edit:
NJPW, 01.08.2013 (Samurai! TV)
Act City Hamamatsu


NJPW, 02.08.2013 (TV Asahi Ch.2)
Tokyo Korakuen Hall


NJPW, 03.08.2013 (Samurai! TV)
Aichi Prefectural Gymnasium


NJPW, 04.08.2013 (WPW)
Osaka BODYMAKER COLOSSEUM


NJPW, 06.08.2013 (Samurai! TV)
Ishikawa Industrial Exhibition Hall


NJPW, 07.08.2013 (Samurai! TV)
Sendai Sun Plaza Hall


NJPW, 08.08.2013 (Samurai! TV)
Yokohama Bunka Gymnasium


NJPW, 10.08.2013 (TV Asahi Ch.2)
Tokyo Ryogoku Kokugikan


NJPW, 11.08.2013 (WPW)
Tokyo Ryogoku Kokugikan 

only 1 K.Hall show. Booo. I really hope they put the Asahi shows on uStream show we can all see them. *


----------



## EmbassyForever

Looks awesome. Block A is insane. Can't wait.


----------



## Martyn

It has potential to be the greatest G1 ever. Gonna watch this all unspoiled! Cant wait for Okada/Shibata, Okada/Tanahashi, Shibata/Ishii, hell, every match in block A is interesting! Ibushi/Nakamura can be great too! Hope they will air some of it on ustream. I'd love to pay for the cards like that!


----------



## Hera

Deffo think it's gonna be Nakamura or Naito winning it all. Leaning more to Shinsuke than Naito right now. I read stuff that said Naito looked a lot better today than he did at Dominion however which is really great news because lolnaitowins. All I've wanted since laughter7 showed up is for Shibata to make G1 this year and he did. SAKURABA'S MASTER PLAN HAS WORKED ALL ALONG! :lol


----------



## Groovemachine

Devitt should totally go undefeated for a while in this like in BOTSJ this year. That would rule.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

If he was in B Block, sure.

In A Block? Hell no. BOSJ is one thing, but G1? In that block? Different level.


----------



## Nervosa

I honestly hope Devitt loses every single match. 

Yeah, Block A is insane. and think about it....its insane WITHOUT Naito/Suzuki/Nakamura.

This tournament will be the absolute greatest.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Watching the 7/05 show

Man, Suzuki and Ishii just will not stop fighting. It's awesome!


EDIT: LMFAO! Poor Yoshi-Hashi. Only got like one dude cheering him on even when he's with Okada. The Struggle is Real.

And thanks for clarifying why. Damn he sucks...


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Ok, if there's one match to watch in that show, it's Gedo/Devitt.

Fantastic. Two bad guys fighting like bad guys with their own factions in play. But even then, the crowd was totally behind Gedo.


----------



## Punkhead

Watching NJPW Dominion right now. Great show. I hope the main event will not disappoint. It shouldn't, considering Kazuchika Okada is in it.


----------



## Chismo

Shibata/SHINSKE in the Finals, calling it now.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

My wish for the G1 finals is Nakamura vs Shibata. That match will be insane if that happens.


----------



## PacoAwesome

The fanboy in me wants Naito to win even though his performance was meh in Dominion. However, if there is anyone else I would want to win, it is most def Swagsuke Nakamura.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Nervosa said:


> I honestly hope Devitt loses every single match.


+1


Shibata :mark: Ishii :mark: There will be RIKI LARIAT THROWING~! Also Shibata will hopefully teach Okada how to do a proper cross-legged STF.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*Hirooki Goto vs. Kazuchika Okada (3/23/2013)-***+*
-Very good to great match, they worked at a good enough pace but they lost me a couple of times in the first 2/3rds of the match. That’s more on me though since when I used to watch NJPW, GOATo used to work at a much faster pace he seems to have slowed down and works a purely heavyweight style now. That aside you got some simple, but cool counters during the second half like the Figure 4 countered into a rollup and the RainMaker countered with a headbutt; they did a great job of building to the finish in the final minutes. More than anything I’m” surprised at how much offense GOATo got in considering from what I’ve been told he is basically a jobber to the stars these days.


----------



## Hera

ywall2breakerj said:


> +1
> 
> 
> Shibata :mark: Ishii :mark: There will be RIKI LARIAT THROWING~! Also Shibata will hopefully teach Okada how to do a proper cross-legged STF.


Haha god the Red Ink looks like complete ass. The only time it's looked great was when Okada put Taka in it. Jesus Christ he should just abandon it. As beautiful as his drop kicks are that STF is on par with The Miz's Figure Four in terms of oh god please just don't do it.

I'm really looking forward to Naito/Suzuki, Ibushi/Naito, and Suzuki/Yano (I loved their cup match muh Yano) outside of the obvious. I really think that Ibushi and Naito is going to be great. At the least the crowd is going to be up for it. I'm having heart palpitations at how amazing G1 will be this year. 

UGH FUCK THANK YOU BASED NEW JAPAN


----------



## Chismo

PacoAwesome said:


> The fanboy in me wants Naito to win even though his performance was meh in Dominion.


Yeah, he was MEH at Dominion, but he was top notch yesterday.


----------



## DOPA

Block A looks utterly insane. Literally, the talent in that block alone makes me super excited for G1. Cannot wait.


----------



## Chismo




----------



## Zatiel

Chismo said:


>


Holy poop, is that real?


----------



## Sunglasses

Yes it is. This is awesome!


----------



## EmbassyForever

Sounds awesome. Will be interesting to see how Okada works with Juniors.


----------



## Tanner1495

Saw that Okada/Ibushi was happening on Twitter, I jizzed bucket loads, literal dream match for me, would love to see a CHAOS vs Golden Lovers match maybe, but I am dreaming now


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Okada vs Ibushi could be a great match. Also on the same show, I hope Okada wins DDT Iron Man Heavymetalweight Championship.

EDIT: Here is a video promoting Okada vs Ibushi at DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan 2013


----------



## Mon Joxley

I know no one here really seems to care about NOAH, but I marked out for this.


----------



## leglock

Smith_Jensen said:


> Okada vs Ibushi could be a great match. Also on the same show, I hope Okada wins DDT Iron Man Heavymetalweight Championship.
> 
> EDIT: Here is a video promoting Okada vs Ibushi at DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan 2013


Okada: The Randy Orton of Japan. 

You would think after a year of doing the Rainmaker gimmick, he'd gain some mic skills.

Nope, Gedo.


----------



## Groovemachine

Wow that GHC tag title match must have been a bloodbath! If it's under 20 mins I'll probably give it a watch sometime.


----------



## Chismo

KENTA vs. Marufuji went 35+ minutes again.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Groovemachine said:


> Wow that GHC tag title match must have been a bloodbath! If it's under 20 mins I'll probably give it a watch sometime.


Match should be up soon. They had singles matches against each other on the 30th which is on YouTube so I'd say the tag title match will be up next.


----------



## Rah

I have a strong suspicion that Ibushi/Okada just isn't a match-up that works.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Here are the 2013 G1 Climax cards

NJPW, 8/1/13 (Samurai! TV)
Act City Hamamatsu

1. G1 Climax – Block B: Kota Ibushi vs. Toru Yano
2. G1 Climax – Block A: Tomohiro Ishii vs. Lance Archer
3. G1 Climax – Block B: Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Shelton Benjamin
4. G1 Climax – Block A: Katsuyori Shibata vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr.
5. G1 Climax – Block B: Tetsuya Naito vs. Yujiro Takahashi
6. G1 Climax – Block B: Yuji Nagata vs. Minoru Suzuki
7. G1 Climax – Block A: Togi Makabe vs. Hirooki Goto
8. G1 Climax – Block B: Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Karl Anderson
9. G1 Climax – Block A: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Satoshi Kojima
10. G1 Climax – Block A: Kazuchika Okada vs. Prince Devitt

NJPW, 8/2/13 (TV Asahi ch1 & ch2)
Tokyo Korakuen Hall

1. G1 Climax – Block B: Karl Anderson vs. Shelton Benjamin
2. G1 Climax – Block B: Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Yujiro Takahashi
3. G1 Climax – Block B: Yuji Nagata vs. Toru Yano
4. G1 Climax – Block A: Prince Devitt vs. Lance Archer
5. G1 Climax – Block A: Katsuyori Shibata vs. Satoshi Kojima
6. G1 Climax – Block A: Togi Makabe vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr.
7. G1 Climax – Block B: Tetsuya Naito vs. Kota Ibushi
8. G1 Climax – Block B: Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Minoru Suzuki
9. G1 Climax – Block A: Hirooki Goto vs. Kazuchika Okada
10. G1 Climax – Block A: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii

NJPW, 8/3/13 (Samurai! TV)
Aichi Prefectural Gymnasium

1. G1 Climax – Block B: Kota Ibushi vs. Karl Anderson
2. G1 Climax – Block B: Yujiro Takahashi vs. Shelton Benjamin
3. G1 Climax – Block A: Tomohiro Ishii vs. Prince Devitt
4. G1 Climax – Block B: Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Minoru Suzuki
5. G1 Climax – Block B: Yuji Nagata vs. Tetsuya Naito
6. G1 Climax – Block A: Kazuchika Okada vs. Lance Archer
7. G1 Climax – Block B: Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Toru Yano
8. G1 Climax – Block A: Hirooki Goto vs. Satoshi Kojima
9. G1 Climax – Block A: Togi Makabe vs. Katsuyori Shibata
10. G1 Climax – Block A: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr.

NJPW, 8/4/13 (WPW)
Osaka Prefectural Gymnasium

1. G1 Climax – Block B: Toru Yano vs. Yujiro Takahashi
2. G1 Climax – Block B: Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Karl Anderson
3. G1 Climax – Block B: Yuji Nagata vs. Shelton Benjamin
4. G1 Climax – Block A: Satoshi Kojima vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr.
5. G1 Climax – Block A: Tomohiro Ishii vs. Katsuyori Shibata
6. G1 Climax – Block A: Hirooki Goto vs. Lance Archer
7. G1 Climax – Block B: Tetsuya Naito vs. Minoru Suzuki
8. G1 Climax – Block A: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Prince Devitt
9. G1 Climax – Block A: Togi Makabe vs. Kazuchika Okada
10. G1 Climax – Block B: Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi

NJPW, 8/6/13 (Samurai! TV)
Ishikawa Industrial Exhibition Hall #3

1. G1 Climax – Block A: Satoshi Kojima vs. Tomohiro Ishii
2. G1 Climax – Block B: Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Toru Yano
3. G1 Climax – Block A: Katsuyori Shibata vs. Lance Archer
4. G1 Climax – Block B: Tetsuya Naito vs. Shelton Benjamin
5. G1 Climax – Block B: Karl Anderson vs. Minoru Suzuki
6. G1 Climax – Block B: Yuji Nagata vs. Kota Ibushi
7. G1 Climax – Block B: Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yujiro Takahashi
8. G1 Climax – Block A: Kazuchika Okada vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr.
9. G1 Climax – Block A: Hirooki Goto vs. Prince Devitt
10. G1 Climax – Block A: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Togi Makabe

NJPW, 8/7/13 (Samurai! TV)
Sendai Sun Plaza Hall

1. G1 Climax – Block B: Kota Ibushi vs. Shelton Benjamin
2. G1 Climax – Block B: Toru Yano vs. Karl Anderson
3. G1 Climax – Block A: Tomohiro Ishii vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr.
4. G1 Climax – Block B: Yujiro Takahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki
5. G1 Climax – Block A: Togi Makabe vs. Lance Archer
6. G1 Climax – Block B: Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tetsuya Naito
7. G1 Climax – Block A: Satoshi Kojima vs. Prince Devitt
8. G1 Climax – Block A: Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata
9. G1 Climax – Block B: Yuji Nagata vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
10. G1 Climax – Block A: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hirooki Goto

NJPW, 8/8/13 (Samurai! TV)
Yokohama Bunka Gymnasium

1. G1 Climax – Block B: Kota Ibushi vs. Yujiro Takahashi
2. G1 Climax – Block B: Yuji Nagata vs. Karl Anderson
3. G1 Climax – Block A: Katsuyori Shibata vs. Prince Devitt
4. G1 Climax – Block A: Kazuchika Okada vs. Tomohiro Ishii
5. G1 Climax – Block B: Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
6. G1 Climax – Block A: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Lance Archer
7. G1 Climax – Block B: Tetsuya Naito vs. Toru Yano
8. G1 Climax – Block A: Hirooki Goto vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr.
9. G1 Climax – Block B: Minoru Suzuki vs. Shelton Benjamin
10. G1 Climax – Block A: Togi Makabe vs. Satoshi Kojima

NJPW, 8/10/13 (TV Asahi ch1 & ch2)
Tokyo Ryogoku Kokugikan

1. G1 Climax – Block A: Prince Devitt vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr.
2. G1 Climax – Block B: Karl Anderson vs. Yujiro Takahashi
3. G1 Climax – Block A: Satoshi Kojima vs. Lance Archer
4. G1 Climax – Block B: Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Yuji Nagata
5. G1 Climax – Block B: Toru Yano vs. Shelton Benjamin
6. G1 Climax – Block A: Togi Makabe vs. Tomohiro Ishii
7. G1 Climax – Block B: Kota Ibushi vs. Minoru Suzuki
8. G1 Climax – Block A: Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata
9. G1 Climax – Block B: Tetsuya Naito vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
10. G1 Climax – Block A: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada

NJPW, 8/11/13 (WPW)
Tokyo Ryogoku Kokugikan

1. Special Tag Match: Kazushi Sakuraba & Akebono vs. Takashi Iizuka & YOSHI-HASHI
2. G1 Climax – Block B: Toru Yano vs. Minoru Suzuki
3. G1 Climax – Block B: Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Shelton Benjamin
4. G1 Climax – Block B: Tetsuya Naito vs. Karl Anderson
5. G1 Climax – Block B: Yuji Nagata vs. Yujiro Takahashi
6. G1 Climax – Block B: Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Kota Ibushi
7. G1 Climax – Block A: Lance Archer vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr.
8. G1 Climax – Block A: Satoshi Kojima vs. Kazuchika Okada
9. G1 Climax – Block A: Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii
10. G1 Climax – Block A: Togi Makabe vs. Prince Devitt
11. G1 Climax – Block A: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata
12. G1 Climax – Final: Block A 1st place vs. Block B 1st place

source - http://www.puroresufan.com/njpw/2013/07/08/g1-climax-2013-cards-okada-vs-ibushi-set-in-ddt/


----------



## Groovemachine

OMG. I don't even know what to say. Those cards look so good.

Kazuchika Okada vs. Prince Devitt
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Minoru Suzuki
Hirooki Goto vs. Kazuchika Okada
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Prince Devitt
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Katsuyori Shibata
Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata
Tetsuya Naito vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata


BEST. G1. EVER.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Special Tag Match: Kazushi Sakuraba & Akebono vs. Takashi Iizuka & YOSHI-HASHI*


GOOD GOD WHY!!!!


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Seabs will spill his magic stars all over the floor when he sees Tanahashi/Ishii main-eventing the Korakuen Hall show. 

I'm not as high on the New Japan style and praised matches as others (more a case of very good individual moments strung together in a structure and pacing that always proves a struggle to finish) but Ishii is one of the brightspots on the roster bar an occasional over reliance on those incessant strike exchange stand offs and the Tanahashi match in the Main Event should be a great spectacle.


----------



## Chismo

All I know this tournament is going to be JESUS CHRIST!


----------



## Groovemachine

WOOLCOCK said:


> Seabs will spill his magic stars all over the floor when he sees Tanahashi/Ishii main-eventing the Korakuen Hall show.


Totally overlooked the fact that show's at Korakuen. This has got to be it, guys, the big Ishii win we've been waiting for. I'm banking on it.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> *Special Tag Match: Kazushi Sakuraba & Akebono vs. Takashi Iizuka & YOSHI-HASHI*
> 
> 
> GOOD GOD WHY!!!!


Because it's at Ryogoku and Sakuraba and Akebono teaming up is HUGE.


----------



## seabs

*TV Asahi though :argh:

I really hope they put every show on uStream otherwise that match might not even ever pop judging by latest Asahi releases. Ishii/Tanahashi in Korakuen was all I wanted really and I got it. Holy shit. Magic stars spilt indeed. Nakamura/Suzuki and Nagata/Yano on that card too. Only way it could be more perfect would be adding another K.Hall show. Tanahashi/Okada main eventing Ryogoku as expected. Even if only 5 matches get over 10 minutes this should absolutely rule. I wouldn't start expecting 20 minute epics on every show though for newer New Japan viewers.*


----------



## EmbassyForever

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> *Special Tag Match: Kazushi Sakuraba & Akebono vs. Takashi Iizuka & YOSHI-HASHI*
> 
> 
> GOOD GOD WHY!!!!


Sakaruba vs Akebono would've been pretty bad ass imo.

Glad Archer vs Davey Boy is hapinning. Everything looks too good to be real. I really can't wait.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Keiji Mutoh's new promotion will be called WRESTLE-1. Their debut show will be held in the Tokyo Dome City Hall on September 8.


----------



## Chismo

Mutoh is a very connected guy, and I'm sure the fed is going to work, at least while Mutoh and Funaki are still active. KAI and Sanada better step up in the meantime. The current roster is rock solid, plus they're gonna use freelancers and New Japan's and NOAH's veterans and midcarders, such as Tenzan, Kojima, maybe MiSu, etc. Should be solid.

However, the WRESTLE-1 name is ridiculous.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

http://www.puroresucentral.com/wrestle1.html

I've seen a match or two from it but that's about it.


----------



## Chismo

Mutoh just took the name. New W-1 is not a legal successor or something.


----------



## Mon Joxley

The name WRESTLE-1 is classic Japanglish. It might cause a bit of confusion with Zero1 but I suppose that's never stopped New Japan, All Japan, Big Japan, World Japan etc.


----------



## seabs

*They could have chosen any name and they choose the name of a promotion that massively flopped and has a terrible brand image/reputation.*


----------



## leglock

It's a great name. K-1 anyone?


----------



## ywall2breakerj

leglock said:


> It's a great name. K-1 anyone?


K-1 sounds cool. Wrestle-1 does not. That's all that matters.


----------



## Derek

I had to do a double take when Mutoh named his new promotion Wrestle-1. Hopefully this version will do better than its predecessor. 

In wacky NOAH news: Suguira has challenged Onita to a death match. The location: Taue's house.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Dub-1


----------



## Undertaker's Wig

WRESTLE-1 is a fine name. It's not like anyone is going to get it confused with the old promotion.


----------



## Mon Joxley

To be honest, lately I've been following NOAH more than any other promotion mainly due to so many of my countrymen doing tours for them. I gotta ask though, what the hell happened to Yoshinari Ogawa? Former GHC Heavyweight Champion, 2-time tag team champion with motherfuckin' Misawa, trained under the great Giant Baba yet he seems to be relegated to enhancement talent. He loses to guys who are on their first tour of Japan, why isn't this guy held in the same regard as Misawa, Kawada, Kobashi and the like?

I won't lie, I'm not much of a puro diehard, I pretty much know of all the name guys in Japanese wrestling history and then whatever's been going on the last year or so. Was Ogawa just not over enough? Is he not big enough?


----------



## Derek

It's certainly not too unheard of for Veterans to be spending their last few years working in the undercard with younger talent (hell, Taue's been doing it for most of the past decade). A respected vet losing to Gaijin is different than normal NOAH booking, or normal booking up until fairly recently, but having a smaller talent roster will cause that kind of thing. 

Ogawa's GHC title win is pretty controversial; he ended Akiyama's long-due reign in under 5 minutes with a small package. Many feel he only made his way up the card due to his friendship with Misawa. He isn't held with the same regards as Misawa or Kawada because he spent a lot of his early career as a Jr. Heavyweight in All Japan, which wasn't known for its Junior division like New Japan. His time as a top card singles competitor didn't last too long, but he had a stellar tag team career with Misawa. I believe he suffered a neck injury a couple of years back due to a botched move by the late Bison Smith. Considering he's been around for 20+ years, its probably best he is used to help the younger talent at this stage of his career.


----------



## nevereveragainu

has anyone in puro history ever used the term Yakuza for a stable?


----------



## Smith_Jensen

I don't have a problem with the WRESTLE-1 name as long as it's not like the previous incarnation.


----------



## Chismo

> *AJPW "SUMMER ACTION SERIES 2013", 14.07.2013 (GAORA TV)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall*
> 
> 1. Yoshinobu Kanemaru besiegt SUSHI (14:17) nach dem Touch Out.
> 2. Kotaro Suzuki & Atushi Aoki besiegen Hikaru Sato & MAZADA (17:31) mit einem Reverse Cross Armbreaker von Aoki gegen MAZADA.
> 3. Jun Akiyama besiegt KENSO (14:56) nach einem Running Knee.
> 4. Taiyo Kea & Joe Doering besiegen Takao Omori & Masao Inoue (22:17) mit der Revolution Bomb von Doering gegen Inoue.
> 5. 2/3 Falls Match: Suwama besiegt Go Shiozaki [2:1] (35:43). Suwama besiegt Go Shiozaki mit einem Backdrop Hold (15:18). Go Shiozaki besiegt Suwama nach einer Lariat (9:30). Go Shiozaki besiegt Suwama (10:55) mit dem Limit Break.


Hopefully Suwama and Go delivered this time. Their CC match was good, but not great, which is disappointing.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

NJPW, 7/14/13



> Sapporo Teisen Hall
> 1,650 Fans – Super No Vacancy Full House
> 
> 1. Takaaki Watanabe beat Yohei Komatsu (7:55) with a crab hold.
> 2. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Tiger Mask & KUSHIDA beat Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka, Jado & Gedo (9:40) when KUSHIDA used a Japanese leg roll clutch old on Gedo.
> 3. Alex Koslov vs. TAKA Michinoku went to a no contest (6:22).
> 4. Minoru Suzuki, TAKA Michinoku & Taichi beat Tomohiro Ishii, Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov (11:57) when Suzuki used a Gotch-style piledriver.
> 5. Yuji Nagata & Hirooki Goto beat Yujiro Takahashi & YOSHI-HASHI (11:31) when Nagata used a backdrop hold on YOSHI-HASHI.
> 6. Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Masato Tanaka beat Tetsuya Naito, Tomoaki Honma & La Sombra (15:33) when Okada used the Rainmaker on Honma.
> 7. New Japan vs. BULLET CLUB Elimination Match: Prince Devitt, Karl Anderson, El Terrible, Tama Tonga & Bad Luck Fale beat Hiroshi Tanahashi, Togi Makabe, Manabu Nakanishi, Jushin Thunder Liger & Captain New Japan (22:00) when Devitt used the Bloody Sunday on Captain.


source - http://www.puroresufan.com/njpw/2013/07/14/results-new-japan-71413/


----------



## seabs

*So now because their roster got cut in half all the matches have to go twice as long as they should. Every match over 14 minutes. Even a SUSHI match.*


----------



## EmbassyForever

> 4. Minoru Suzuki, TAKA Michinoku & Taichi beat Tomohiro Ishii, Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov (11:57) when Suzuki used a Gotch-style piledriver.


This match sounds really fun


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Seabs said:


> *So now because their roster got cut in half all the matches have to go twice as long as they should. Every match over 14 minutes. Even a SUSHI match.*


Having to watch a 14 minute KENSO match is going to be tough.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

From NWA's facebook page



> BREAKING NEWS: It was just announced on Smart Mark Radio that the reigning New Japan Pro Wrestling IWGP tag team champions Satoshi Kojima and Hiroyoshi Tenzan are coming to the states for a short tour to wrestle NWA events in Houston and San Antonio!


source - https://www.facebook.com/NationalWrestlingAlliance/posts/485309441550474


----------



## Smith_Jensen

NJPW, 7/15/13



> Sapporo Teisen Hall
> 1,650 Fans – Super No Vacancy Full House
> 
> 1. Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu went to a draw (10:00) when the time limit expired.
> 2. Rocky Romero beat Takaaki Watanabe (8:22) with the Kurayami Nouten.
> 3. Manabu Nakanishi, Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask beat Togi Makabe, Tomoaki Honma & KUSHIDA (10:57) when Nakanishi used the Ue kara Don on Honma.
> 4. Minoru Suzuki & Taichi beat Tomohiro Ishii & Alex Koslov (14:34) when Suzuki used a Gotch-style piledriver on Koslov.
> 5. Shinsuke Nakamura, Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka & Masato Tanaka beat Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Tetsuya Naito & La Sombra (16:17) when Yano used the Uragasumi on Tenzan.
> 6. Yuji Nagata & Hirooki Goto beat Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan (11:31) when Goto used the Shouten Kai on Captain.
> 7. CHAOS vs. BULLET CLUB Elimination Match: Prince Devitt, Karl Anderson, El Terrible, Tama Tonga & Bad Luck Fale beat Kazuchika Okada, Yujiro Takahashi, YOSHI-HASHI, Jado & Gedo (21:49) when Devitt TKO’d Gedo.
> 
> * Gedo was stretchered out after the main event. No word yet on how serious his injury is, if at all.


source - http://www.puroresufan.com/njpw/2013/07/15/results-new-japan-71513/


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Smith_Jensen said:


> Having to watch a 14 minute KENSO match is going to be tough.


Do not doubt the great Akiyama Jun.


----------



## Chismo

> 7/21/2013 Hyogo, Kobe World Kinen Hall *~Kobe Pro Wrestling Festival 2013*
> 
> 1. Super Shisa, Shachihoko BOY, Rich Swann vs. Kotoka, Super Shenlong III, Chihiro Tominaga
> 2. Hollywood Stalker Ichikawa Bosou 10 Match Series ~Submission Chapter~: Hollywood Stalker Ichikawa vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara
> 3. Jimmy Susumu, Jimmy Kagetora, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin vs. HUB, Cyber Kong, NOSAWA Rongai
> 4. Open the Triangle Gate Champion 3 Way 6 Man Tag Team Match: Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Jimmy Kanda vs. Don Fujii, Gamma, Dragon Kid vs. Kzy, Mondai Ryu, Uhaa Nation
> 5. Open the Brave Gate Championship Match: Masato Yoshino vs. K-ness
> 6. No Disqualification Match: YAMATO vs. Masaaki Mochizuki
> 7. Open the Twin Gate Championship Match: Akira Tozawa, BxB Hulk vs. Naruki Doi, Ricochet
> 8. Open the Dream Gate Championship Match: CIMA vs. Shingo Takagi
> 
> This show will be available to watch live internationally on USTREAM.


I think I might order this one.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Guaranteed order from me, no way am I missing the Kobe Festival; the card looks great but I'll be real they have an uphill battle if they want to top Dead or Alive.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

NJPW Kizuna Road Tag 9 Results



Spoiler: NJPW Kizuna Road Tag 9












0. Manabu Nakanishi, Tomoaki Honma, Tiger Mask & KUSHIDA beat Yujiro Takahashi, YOSHI-HASHI, Jado & Gedo (8:53) when Nakanishi used the Ue kara Don on Jado.
1. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title: Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov (c) beat TAKA Michinoku & Taichi (17:27) when Koslov pinned Taichi after the Contract Killer (2nd defense).
2. Special Singles Match: Minoru Suzuki beat Tomohiro Ishii (11:51) with a Gotch-style piledriver.
3. IWGP Tag Team Title: Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima (c) beat Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka (10:19) when Tenzan used a moonsault press on Iizuka (2nd defense).
4. NEVER Openweight Title: Masato Tanaka c) beat Tetsuya Naito (11:50) with the Sliding D (4th defense).
5. IWGP Intercontinental Title: Shinsuke Nakamura beat La Sombra (c) (13:59) with the Boma Ye to become the 6th champion.
6. Special 8 Man Tag Match: Hiroshi Tanahashi, Togi Makabe, Jushin Thunder Liger & Captain New Japan beat Karl Anderson, El Terrible, Tama Tonga & Bad Luck Fale (12:07) when Tanahashi used the High Fly Flow on Terrible.
7. Special Singles Match: Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata went to a double KO (14:52).
8. Kazushi Sakuraba Return Match: Kazushi Sakuraba beat Yuji Nagata (10:12) with a cross armbreaker.
9. IWGP Heavyweight Title: Kazuchika Okada (c) beat Prince Devitt (19:14) with the Rainmaker (3rd defense).

* “Rainmaker” Kazuchika Okada stalled the runaway momentum of the Bullet Club on today’s big pre-G1 show in Akita, making a successful V3 defense of his IWGP Heavyweight Title against IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Champion, Prince Devitt. As is becoming a standard thing, Okada (with Gedo in his corner) wasn’t really facing only Devitt but the entire Bullet Club who made their presence felt in an exciting match. Okada kicked out of Devitt’s Bloody Sunday finisher and also a double footstomp on to a chair over Okada’s chest. The champion then hit his Rainmaker finisher to make sure his second reign as IWGP Heavyweight Champion is more successful than his first, where he only managed two defenses before dropping the belt back to Tanahashi (he now has three in this reign). With the G1 Climax around the corner, Okada didn’t face any new challenges after the match and whoever wins the tournament will challenge him next – unless Okada repeats last year’s success and wins the G1 again.

* Kazushi Sakuraba returned from a nasty injury against the man he was in the ring with when suffering said injury, Yuji Nagata. These two have long wanted a singles match and it happened today with Nagata ruthlessly targeting the barely healed elbow of Saku. Saku countered an attempt by Nagata to hit his backdrop hold, though, and locked in a cross armbreaker for the submission win in a strong shoot style match.

* Former university classmates Hirooki Goto and Katsuyori Shibata continued their series with a third singles match that like the first ended in a stalemate. The two again put on a brutally stiff match with hard kicks and headbutts, until eventually an exchanged of headbutts sent them to the mat and they couldn’t answer the 10 count. They now have two draws and one Shibata victory in their three matches, with a fourth match coming up in the G1 where Goto will finally hope to secure a win.

* Shinsuke Nakamura won back “his” IWGP Intercontinental Title from the man who took it from him at the end of May, CMLL’s La Sombra. Sombra quite surprisingly ended Shinsuke’s first reign which had seen him make eight successful defenses. Sombra snuck in one successful defense at Arena Mexico in June before handing back the title to Nakamura after a Boma Ye on today’s show.

* Tetsuya Naito’s exciting comeback from a long-term injury hit its first hurdle today when he failed to win the NEVER Openweight Title from veteran Masato Tanaka. Naito was the original “poster boy” of the NEVER Openweight Title Tournament before his injury forced him to withdraw and there was a strong feeling he could finally win the belt tonight. But Tanaka is a warrior and after Naito kicked out of one Sliding D, Tanaka simply hit another to cement a successful V4 defense.

* Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima continued to succeed in a series of tough IWGP Tag Team Title defenses, this time against recently dethroned GHC Tag Team Champions, Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka. The match had barely started before it went to a double countout but President Sugabayashi ordered it to continue, refusing to accept a non-finish in such an important match. After a Kojima lariat, Tenzan dropped a moonsault press on Iizuka and New Japan’s most famous tag team of the modern age continued their renaissance.

* Forever Hooligans opened the main show (after a dark match) with a successful V2 defense of the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title against Suzuki-gun’s TAKA Michinoku & Taichi. This was the fourth time TAKA & Taichi have challenged for these belts in the past two years and like the other three it ended in failure as Romero & Koslov hit Taichi with their Contract Killer finisher and Koslov pinned him.

source - http://www.puroresufan.com/njpw/2013/07/20/results-new-japan-72013/


----------



## seabs

*Called Nakamura winning it straight back.*


----------



## Hera

There's nothing that I would go out of my way to see from Kizuna Road. It was solid but nothing blew me away. 

I don't know who the hell decided that Naito taking a kendo stick to the head from Tanaka was a good idea but :argh:


----------



## Nervosa

Hera said:


> There's nothing that I would go out of my way to see from Kizuna Road. It was solid but nothing blew me away.
> 
> I don't know who the hell decided that Naito taking a kendo stick to the head from Tanaka was a good idea but :argh:


probably the same person who booked the Gotoh/Shibata result.:side:


----------



## Hera

Nervosa said:


> probably the same person who booked the Gotoh/Shibata result.:side:


Goto will win the G1 match which is fine. That makes their series 1-1-2 with Goto winning. Honor restored for both back to being BFFs or whatever New Japan tells you. If Shibata is still here after G1 I would suspect we get the two of them in a tag team together at some point. That being said looks like one of them is getting the title shot at Destruction. I don't see anyone else getting the shot after this PPV. Unless New Japan actually books Devitt to win G1.... :lol


----------



## PacoAwesome

And Naito lost to old man Tanaka why?


----------



## seabs

*Naito's above that title. Doesn't really explain why he lost but it kinda explains why he didn't win. Yeah it's silly. If it WWE then it'd be a sure fire guarantee that he's winning G1.*


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed the NJPW Kizuna Road iPPV here:

Overall thoughts: It was a good but overly long show. I think they could have cut half of a few matches and minutes off others to make this one better. Ishii/Suzuki, Shibata/Goto and Nakamura/Sombra were the matches of the night but on the other hand, Sakuraba/Nagata was one of the worst matches of the year and Tanahashi was completely wasted in his role. This is definitely worth a look for the matches I mentioned above but for the others, there were honestly better house show matches.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Rah

A double KO means ANOTHER match from Shibata/Goto which pisses me off. Yay, more stupid shit from Goto and yet more backdrops to be no-sold.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

rzombie1988 said:


> Tanahashi was completely wasted in his role.


The reason why Tanahashi didn't do much in his match is that he has some nagging injuries,


----------



## Genking48

Here it is people
*Dragon Gates Kobe Pro Wrestling Festival 2013
7/21/2013 Hyogo, Kobe World Kinen Hall ~Kobe Pro Wrestling Festival 2013 - 9600 Attendance*
_credit: iheartdg.com_

*1. *Super Shisa, Shachihoko BOY, Rich Swann{W} (7:07 Standing 450 Splash) Kotoka, Super Shenlong III, Chihiro Tominaga{L}
*2. *Hollywood Stalker Ichikawa Bosou 10 Match Series ~Submission Chapter~: Yoshiaki Fujiwara (0:20 Arm Lock) Hollywood Stalker Ichikawa
*2b. *Yoshiaki Fujiwara (8:27 Fujiwara Armbar) Hollywood Stalker Ichikawa
*3. *HUB, Cyber Kong{W}, NOSAWA Rongai (10:18 Cyber Bomb) Jimmy Susumu, Jimmy Kagetora, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin{L}
*4. *Open the Triangle Gate Champion 3 Way 6 Man Tag Team Match: Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Jimmy Kanda vs. Don Fujii, Gamma, Dragon Kid vs. Kzy, Mondai Ryu, Uhaa Nation
-DK (18:48 Ultra Hurricanrana) Kzy
-Horiguchi (21:43 Backslide Times) Gamma
_*1st Defense_
*5. *Open the Brave Gate Championship Match: Masato Yoshino (18:18 Sol Naciente Kai) K-ness
_*3rd Defense_
*6. *No Disqualification Match: YAMATO (16:54 Choke Sleeper) Masaaki Mochizuki
*7. *Open the Twin Gate Championship Match: Naruki Doi, Ricochet{W} (24:19 Double Rotation Moonsault) Akira Tozawa, BxB Hulk
_*Hulk+Akira fail in their 1st Defense, WORLD-1 become the 27th Champion Team_
*8. *Open the Dream Gate Championship Match: Shingo Takagi (37:33 Last Falconry) CIMA
_*CIMA fails in his 16th Defense, Takagi becomes the 15th Champion_

Tanizaki & Kagetora had more problems today, continuing the issue that began in Osaka last week.

CIMA & Takagi had a face to face meeting after match 3. Takagi said that today was the 15th Kobe World show, and he was facing CIMA in the main event. It doesn't get anymore stressful than that. It was evident that there were still many fans of CIMA and his generation. However, everyone in attendance, at movie theatre live viewings, and watching on PPV all over the world would see a Takagi win tonight.

CIMA said that at the first World 15 years ago, he was but 21 years old. He's held DRAGON GATE on his back since then. He asked the fans who would win tonight, to which they sided with him. 

Horiguchi promised that the Jimmys would pile up many Triangle Gate defenses.

K-ness appeared in an all gold costume. Yoshino wore an Italian colour themed costume, as a nod to his YOSSINO appearance from their title match 10 years ago.

President Okamura gave his customary speech after intermission. He said the usual things about fan support, and reaffirming that while DRAGON GATE was an international entity they will always look for ways to strengthen the Kobe home base. Last year they began the monthly Kobe events. Next month they will do 2 Kobe events in one month for the first time. As always, they will never forget the original intentions the company set forth.

Eita, Tomahawk, and Yuta Tanaka appeared on the VTR screen in a taped message. Tomahawk is now T-Hawk, and Yuta is now U-T. They formally announced themselves as the Millennials unit. They are a unit that contains performers born in the 1990s. It was very easy to distinguish their friends from their foes. Anyone that isn't from their generation is an enemy. They announced that they were preparing for their return to Japan.

YAMATO taunted Mocchy after choking him out. He said the sound of his elderly bones snapping was music to his ears. Today, he was completely perfect. Today, he was once again the absolute coolest and sexiest.

At long last, CIMA tasted defeat. He accepted it, and put the Dream Gate title around the waist of the new champion. Takagi said that he beat him after 15 defenses, on the 15th Kobe World. The significance of this was not lost on him. He thanked CIMA for the fight.

CIMA spoke for a long while. He talked about his injury in 2008 that lead to the first Dream Gate reign for Takagi. He once again called all the newer generation performers to the ring. Doi & Yoshino spoke briefly about their prior battles with CIMA, and thanked him for all he has done. 

Hulk was less than complimentary. He gave CIMA a First Flash. He said anyone who loses to someone as garbage as Takagi was never the apex of anything to begin with. 

YAMATO was looking forward to challenging CIMA again, but he will enjoy beating Takagi for the title.

CIMA spoke again. He said today, a new gate was opened. Together, all of DRAGON GATE would step through it. He left the arena to a large CIMA chant.

DoiYoshi & Maraha Isappa shared some lighthearted banter before passing the microphone to the new champion, and the man whose key opened the new gate.

Takagi thanked fans for coming, and staying to the end. He reiterated that the significance of his accomplishment today was not lost on him. He hoped fans would support him on his reign, and again thanked everyone for today.

-

I am completely in love with the Millennials unit premise, it sounds pretty awesome


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed DG Kobe Pro Wrestling Festival here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/07/dragon-gate-kobe-pro-wrestling-festival.html

Overall thoughts: If you like DG, you will really enjoy this. There was good stuff on the card but there was also lots of long matches and tons of overkill. The tag title match was the best thing on the show and the main was fine. I found the No DQ match to be disappointing as was the 3 way tag. I was looking forward to both but they didn't deliver for me. I'd recommend this one but if you are more of a fan of the WWE and less move heavy style like me, it might not be the most appealing.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Zatiel

Happy jumping! Happy jumping!

Yaaay!


----------



## Joshi Judas

How was the NJPW show from 7/20 guys? Especially Okada vs Devitt? Wonder who Okada's next challenger will be. He needs to hold the belt until Wrestle Kingdom to legitimize his super stardom. Hopefully he faces Chaos leader Nakamura in the Tokyo Dome.


----------



## Chismo

PacoAwesome said:


> And Naito lost to old man Tanaka why?


I freakin' love this result, because everyone thouht Naito is winning the strap, due to being the NEVER Title poster boy, and probably would've won it if not for the injury. 

Not to mention the match was immense.


EDIT:I haven't watched a single NOAH match this year, but they just announced the few I might.



> NOAH "DEPARTURE 2013", 04.08.2013
> Tokyo Differ Ariake
> 
> 1. NO MERCY vs. BRAVE: Takashi Sugiura & Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Atsushi Kotoge
> 2. GHC Tag Team Title Skirmish Special Singles Match: Shane Haste vs. Shinya Ishikawa
> 3. GHC Tag Team Title Skirmish Special Singles Match: Mikey Nicholls vs. Yoshihito Sasaki
> 4. GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title: Taiji Ishimori (c) vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
> 5. GHC Heavyweight Title: KENTA (c) vs. Mohammed Yone
> 
> 
> NOAH "SUMMER NAVIGATION 2013", 24.08.2013
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 
> 1. GHC Tag Team Title: Mikey Nicholls & Shane Haste (c) vs. Yoshihito Sasaki & Shinya Ishikawa
> 2. Naomichi Marufuji 15th Anniversary Match: Naomichi Marufuji & Shinsuke Nakamura vs. KENTA & Takashi Sugiura


Nakamura, Yoshihito and Ishikawa? Very nice.

On the other hand, KENTA vs. Yone?

:ti


----------



## Hera

All 9 days of G1 are on ustream for $150
http://www.ustream.tv/njpw


----------



## seabs

*That's 3 threads it's been posted in now in under an hour *


----------



## Hera

Okada needs to pay for his cars and house BUY BUY BUY


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Hera said:


> Okada needs to pay for his cars and house BUY BUY BUY


Agreed 100%.

Okada vs Devitt was damn good.

La Sombra vs Shinsuke Nakamura was beastly too.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Okada can do no wrong currently. He is a boss. Too much swag for one person, yet he pulls it off.


----------



## KeepinItReal

Smith_Jensen said:


> The reason why Tanahashi didn't do much in his match is that he has some nagging injuries,


Just curious, where do you get that information?


----------



## Smith_Jensen

KeepinItReal said:


> Just curious, where do you get that information?


I got the information from here http://blog.livedoor.jp/hbkidcool/archives/51904765.html

This comes from a blog ran by a person who calls himself Enuhito. He is a wrestling fan who lives in Japan. He translates Puro news into English on his blog.

Dave Meltzer also mentioned Tanahashi's injury on the July 21 edition of Wrestling Observer Radio.


----------



## Chismo

Quoth the Raven said:


> *Okada can do no wrong currently*. He is a boss. Too much swag for one person, yet he pulls it off.


Ummm, yes he can. He was pretty bad at Dontaku, Minoru Suzuki totally saved that match and carried it to the *** territory. He was also bad at NJC, against Karl. I'm an Okada fan, but he can be really annoying sometimes, I guess that's because he's only 25.


----------



## DOPA

Yeah Okada was horrendous against Suzuki at Dontaku even as a fan. But more often than not he's awesome.


----------



## Chismo

Where dem boys play.


----------



## Ham and Egger

What......... the..... fuck?


----------



## Genking48

I have never been in a more awkward situation than when someone walked in and I didn't scroll away from that poster "I-I swear man, pro wrestling ain't gay, please believe me man!"


----------



## Hera

That poster is tame compared to any Danshoku Dino match :lol

Speaking of DDT this is going to be really hilarious


> Kota Ibushi G1 Send-Off Party: Kota Ibushi Vs Danshoku Dino Vs Makoto Oishi Vs Michael Nakazawa Vs DJ Nira


Nothing could possibly go wrong here hahaha


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*That Poster man...
________*

*Reviewing Dragon Gate’s last two IPPVs for comparisons sake especially since I came off a bit hyperbolic in that Dead or Alive 2013 review.

Dragon Gate Dead or Alive 2013 (5/5/2013)
-Third Watch. So this show is still very good in that everything pretty much delivered with a strong stretch of matches in the main events. Unlike last year, this year Dragon Gate’s Twin Gate division seems to be the highlight of a majority of their shows and that was the case here as well. With that said, MOTN goes to Hulk Nation/SHIMATO with Yoshino/Kid trailing behind.*

Shisa, Kong & Shenlong vs. HAGM, Saito & Kanda-***
K-Ness & Kotoka vs. Kagetora & Tanizaki-**
Jimmy Susumu vs. Ricochet-***
Doi, Swann & S-Boy vs. Mochizuki, Fuiji & HUB-***+
Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid-****
BxB Hulk & Uhaa Nation vs. Shingo Takagi & YAMATO-****
CIMA vs. Akira Tozawa-***+

*Dragon Gate Kobe Pro Wrestling/WORLD Festival 2013 Review (7/21/2013)
-Great show by Dragon Gate and fitting for the biggest show of their calendar year. The first half was fun but forgettable however the second half was greatness with a very emotional main event, the only disappointment for me was Ness/Yoshino. This show had a much bigger “feel” than last year and I’d say quality wise it’s on par with KPWF 2011. Is this on par with Dead or Alive? Eh, not sure maybe just under but I could go back and forth and there are cases to be made for both shows.*

Swann, S-Boy & Super Shisa vs. Kotoka, Tominaga & Shenlong III-**
Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Hollywood Stalker Ichikawa-N/A
Cyber Kong, HUB & NOSAWA vs. Susumu, Kagetora & Tanizaki-***
HAGM, Saito & Kanda vs. Gamma, Fuiji & Kid vs. Uhaa, Kzy & Ryu-***
Masato Yoshino vs. K-Ness-*** (Yoshino ITACON tribute attire :mark
YAMATO vs. Masaaki Mochizuki-***+
Naruki Doi & Ricochet vs. Akira Tozawa & BxB Hulk-****+
CIMA vs. Shingo Takagi-****


----------



## Obfuscation

Dontaku hate? Ah nuts. Match vs Suzuki was grand for me. Even if that was only for Suzuki himself.

Okada vs Devitt was solid, but I wasn't amazed by it. Felt both have had TONS better this year alone. Rest of the show rocked my socks. I don't hate Goto so fuck it. Bring on match number four. As if no selling backdrop drivers were ever a rarity in Puro. If they're willing; I'm down. This feels like the Callihan vs Younger series of the Japanese world.


----------



## yottsume

I've english subbed the G1 CLIMAX 23 Trailer. Enjoy.

Search "Bushimo Presents G1 CLIMAX 23 TRAILER Movie (English subbed)" on Youtube.


----------



## Chismo

Graphic headbutts and sounds warning.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Spoiler: G1 Climax Day One



1. G1 Climax – Block B: *Kota Ibushi* [2] beat Toru Yano [0] (7:32) with a Phoenix splash.
2. G1 Climax – Block A: *Lance Archer* [2] beat Tomohiro Ishii [0] (10:43) with the Blackout.
3. G1 Climax – Block B: *Shelton Benjamin* [2] beat Hiroyoshi Tenzan [0] (8:20) with the Paydirt.
4. G1 Climax – Block A: *Katsuyori Shibata* [2] beat Davey Boy Smith Jr. [0] (9:06) with a PK.
5. G1 Climax – Block B: *Yujiro Takahashi *[2] beat Tetsuya Naito [0] (9:30) with the Tokyo Pimps.
6. G1 Climax – Block B: *Yuji Nagata* [2] beat Minoru Suzuki [0] (14:34) with the Exploder of Justice.
7. G1 Climax – Block A: *Togi Makabe* [2] beat Hirooki Goto [0] (11:20) with a King Kong kneedrop.
8. G1 Climax – Block B: *Karl Anderson* [2] beat Shinsuke Nakamura [0] (12:54) with the Gun Stun.
9. G1 Climax – Block A: *Satoshi Kojima* [2] beat Hiroshi Tanahashi [0] () with a lariat.
10. G1 Climax – Block A: *Prince Devitt* [2] beat Kazuchika Okada [0] () with the Bloody Sunday.



So yeah... What the hell...


----------



## EmbassyForever

Oh man, almost every match in this show looks great.


----------



## Genking48

*DRAGON GATE GATE OF GENERATION Kickoff Results- 01 Aug 2013*
_credit: iheartdg.com_

*1. *Jimmy Susumu{W}, Jimmy Kagetora, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin (11:21 Mugen) Gamma, Super Shisa{L}, Hollywood Stalker Ichikawa
*2. *Challenge Match #1: Masaaki Mochizuki (8:26 Twister) Kotoka
*3. *Challenge Match #2: Don Fujii (5:17 HIMEI) Ryotsu Shimizu
*4. *Maasaki Mochizuki{W}, K-ness, Kenichiro Arai (11:34 Sankakugeri to the Face) Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Jimmy Kanda{L}, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!
*5. *Open the Brave Gate Championship Match: Masato Yoshino (14:55 Top Rope Lightning Spiral) Naruki Doi
_*4th Defense_
*6. *Losing Unit Disbands ~ Loser Losers Mask or Hair 5 vs 4 Handicap 2 Count Rules Match: YAMATO, Akira Tozawa{W}, BxB Hulk, Kzy, Mondai Ryu (28:06 Package German Suplex Hold) Shingo Takagi, Cyber Kong, Super Shenlong{L}, Chihiro Tominaga
_*-akatsuki- disband & Shenlong loses his mask_

New Open the Dream Gate champion Shingo Takagi opened the show with a short speech. He remarked that the show hadn't even properly started and it was already completely packed with fans. He talked again about beating CIMA at World. He said that one defeat of CIMA alone wasn't enough to completely usher in a new era, but the magnitude of his win was not lost on him. Tonight, along with his teammates, they would protect the existence of -akatsuki-. This brought out MAD BLANKEY. Tozawa said that in all of his bragging about being the new champion, he must have forgotten that -akatsuki- were at a man disadvantage tonight. Takagi then reminded Tozawa of the 2 count rules in their favour. He mused that Kong could quite easily get a 2 count on Kzy or Mondai Ryu with any of his offense. Tozawa was at a loss, and MB left. Takagi reiterated that the sun would not set on -akatsuki-, and asked for huge encouragement from the crowd during the main event.

Tanizaki and Kagetora continued their problems. They actually argued on the floor for the entire closing stretch with Gamma & Ichikawa trying to break things up while Susumu was fighting Shisa in the ring.

Mochizuki pulled double duty, replacing the injured Dragon Kid for the match with Kotoka. Afterwards, he spoke to him. He said that while his body was small like DK, he couldn't fly all that well. His kicks were also pretty crappy. But, what he lacks in skill he more than makes up for in tenacity. For whatever reason, CIMA chose Kotoka to carry his belt at World. He also chose Kotoka to go with him to Russia back in Spring. He gave him a bag that he said contained something from CIMA. He told him to carry it with him until the next Korakuen, where he will have the match with DK. Kotoka said that while it was too bad that he couldn't fight DK today, he was happy to have the match with Mocchy. He was tiny, he couldn't fly, and his kicks suck. But he also has the advantage of being half the age of Mochizuki. He promised to carry the bag until the 23rd. Mochizuki said he forgot one thing...Kotokas' real name. He struggled to pronounce Shiiba, before leaving....

Mochizuki spoke again after the 6 man. He thanked the fans for once again buying every single ticket available. He said that with the new Team Veteran Returns/Windows business partnership, it was a matter of time before one of the many possible teams they can field take the Triangle Gate from the Jimmys.

As per the rules, Shenlong was stripped of his mask after the main. Tozawa began to berate him for being ugly, but YAMATO got behind him and applied a choke sleeper! Hulk added a First Flash for good measure, completing the betrayal. YAMATO said that while Tozawa got them a win today, it was over Shenlong. Tominaga, Shenlong, & Kong are low hanging fruit. The target today was Takagi and his hair. At World he lost the wonderful present YAMATO gave to MB when he joined, the Twin Gate. Quite frankly, the way Tozawa played to the fans irritated him. In the new MB, there was no place for someone like Tozawa. Tozawa remained laid out on the mat while YAMATO turned to Takagi. He asked him if he would officially change the unit name to Usotsuki now that -akatsuki- was done. 

Takagi said that while they lost, at least Shenlong & Tominaga held out to the end. Not like YAMATO. He asked YAMATO if he remembered last August in Korakuen. Where he lost to CIMA in a Dream Gate match. YAMATO said that the 2012 YAMATO wasn't the same competitor. The new YAMATO is omnipotent. He is almighty. If Takagi wanted a fight for the Dream Gate, he would have it. Takagi said that last time he was champion, his 1st defense was in Hakata Star Lanes. There is a show in Hakata coming this month, but he wanted to do it in Korakuen Hall. The match was set for 8/23.

Mondai Ryu began to taunt the still laid out Tozawa. MB brought him to a seated position and went to cut his hair, prompting a save from WORLD-1 International! They argued a bit. Doi said that Ricochet would be back in time for the next Korakuen, so he was challenging MB to an all out war. Kzy noted that YAMATO had other plans. However, Ricochet wasn't the only one returning. This person would make a match with W1..."Too easy". An 8 man Naniwa Elimination match was set for 8/23. MB & W1 left.

Tozawa was left alone in the ring, still in the seated position he was brought to by MB. Team Veteran came out. Mocchy talked about the Tozawa that left for America 2 years ago and how lately he showed none of the spark he once had. He asked Tozawa to team with him, and rediscover how fun pro wrestling can be. Tozawa wasn't pleased with this turn of events, and badmouthed Mocchy a bit. But then he asked if he really showed no spark. He blamed things on YAMATO and Mondai Ryu, and asked the fans if he should team up with Mocchy and try to have fun. The fans roared with approval. Fujii nominated himself as an opponent, due to being Tozawas' opponent back in his debut match. Arai agreed to team with Fujii, due to his past connection with Tozawa.

Takagi came back out to close things with a speech of thanks.



> *8/23/2013 Tokyo, Korakuen Hall*
> -Dragon Kid vs. Kotoka
> -Masaaki Mochizuki, Akira Tozawa vs. Don Fujii, Kenichiro Arai
> -WORLD-1 International vs. MAD BLANKEY All Out War Naniwa Elimination Match: Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, Ricochet, Shachihoko BOY vs. BxB Hulk, Mondai Ryu, Kzy, Uhaa Nation
> -Open the Dream Gate Championship Match: Shingo Takagi vs. YAMATO


----------



## Hera

Top 3 matches of G1 day 1 were:

Nagata and Suzuki which was by far the best match
Shibata and Smith Jr. 
Kojima and Tanahashi

Last match was really screwed up by the ref but still really great. Tana needs a break he is not his glorious Meltzer self. Naito still looks a step off. I'd give a look at Shinsuke and Anderson as well but the three I mentioned were my favorites and if you are not wanting to watch all of G1 I'd go with those for today. Davey Boy Smith Jr. was incredible. I'd say he might have actually been the best out of everyone today.

It's gonna be a long ass G1 if for every fucking Devitt match Fale is going to interfere. Today it was understandable and fine. They can't do it for every match. It's already staring to wear thin. I don't want to see Devitt and Okada again (outside of G1) either. 

Still it was a great start. I'm really excited to see Ibushi actually wrestle because that match with Yano was typical Yano :lol


----------



## EmbassyForever

Night 1 is up in XWT :mark:


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed Day 1 of the 2013 G1 Climax here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/njpw-g1-climax-2013-day-1-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: This was a really good show from top to bottom. There were tons of upsets and lots of matches that exceeded expectations. Kojima/Tanahashi was my MOTN and I really liked the UWFi Smith/Shibata match.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## smitlick

*New Japan G1 Climax XXIII Day 1*

1. Toru Yano vs Kota Ibushi
**

2. Lance Archer vs Tomohiro Ishii
**

3. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Shelton Benjamin
*1/2

4. Katsuyori Shibata vs Davey Boy Smith Jr
***1/4

5. Tetsuya Naito vs Yujiro Takahashi
**3/4

6. Yuji Nagata vs Minoru Suzuki
***1/2

7. Togi Makabe vs Hirooki Goto
***1/4

8. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Karl Anderson
***1/2

9. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Satoshi Kojima
***
Finish was so awkward... Took everything out of the match for me

10. Kazuchika Okada vs Prince Devitt
***1/2

Enjoyed the show... DBSJr vs Shibata would've been MOTN had it been given more time. Benjamin/Tenzan was really bad. Tenzan and Benjamin just didnt click at all. Looked horrendous at some points.​


----------



## DOPA

EmbassyForever said:


> Night 1 is up in XWT :mark:


How the hell do u keep ur ratio up on XWT?


----------



## Rah

Fuck XWT, PWTorrents will do what you want, without any need for ratios.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Crusade said:


> How the hell do u keep ur ratio up on XWT?


My ratio sucks.. 0.806. But for most time I'm downloading freeleech only & watching shows like Raw, Impact and SD at WatchWrestling. So it's fine.


----------



## SenorLARIATO

Just rip something and upload it. Easiest way to keep a good ratio. Mine's at 5.272.

Anywho, dat Ishii vs Tanahashi match. Goddamn. Also, Kojima vs Shibata. Both were pretty amazing, well worth going out of your way to see. The show's already up on XWT.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

G1 Climax 2013 night 2 results


Spoiler: night 2 results



1. G1 Climax – Block B: Karl Anderson [4] beat Shelton Benjamin [2] (6:28) with the Gun Stun.
2. G1 Climax – Block B: Yujiro Takahashi [4] beat Hiroyoshi Tenzan [0] (9:07) with a moonsault press.
3. G1 Climax – Block B: Yuji Nagata [4] beat Toru Yano [0] (6:46) with a backdrop hold.
4. G1 Climax – Block A: Lance Archer [4] beat Prince Devitt [2] (8:14) with the Blackout.
5. G1 Climax – Block A: Satoshi Kojima [4] beat Katsuyori Shibata [2] (9:40) with a lariat.
6. G1 Climax – Block A: Davey Boy Smith Jr. [2] beat Togi Makabe [2] (10:13) with a jumping powerbomb.
7. G1 Climax – Block B: Kota Ibushi Dramatic Dream Team [4] beat Tetsuya Naito [0] (13:16) with a Phoenix splash.
8. G1 Climax – Block B: Minoru Suzuki [2] beat Shinsuke Nakamura [0] (13:44) with a Gotch-style piledriver.
9. G1 Climax – Block A: Hirooki Goto [2] beat Kazuchika Okada [0] (12:43) with the Shouten Kai.
10. G1 Climax – Block A: Tomohiro Ishii [2] beat Hiroshi Tanahashi [0] (17:42) with a Steiner Screwdriver.

* Day two of the G1 Climax was a fantastic show with a couple of big upsets and plenty of quality. In one of the best matches of 2013, Tomohiro Ishii pulled off one of the biggest upsets in G1 Climax history, beating ace Hiroshi Tanahashi. Ishii, the perennial underdog midcarder, has had a good year but this took it to another level and will probably be remembered as his career defining match. Korakuen was red hot for what was an outstanding match with an incredible finishing stretch. Tanahashi kicked out of pretty much all of Ishii’s move, giving you a sense that it was a matter of time before he got the inevitable win… only for Ishii to bust out a truly brutal Steiner Screwdriver (credit to SenorLARIATO on Twitter for the gif), dropping Tanahashi vertically for the win at a red hot Korakuen Hall. Tanahashi has now lost his opening two matches…

* … but he isn’t the only one. Tanahashi, for now, shares the bottom spot of Block A with another superstar of New Japan, Kazuchika Okada, who lost to Hirooki Goto in another fantastic match with great heat. There are few better wrestlers in the world at action sequences than Goto and Okada is no slouch in that department either, so unsurprisingly this match had some awesome moments. Goto picked up the huge win with his Shouten Kai and like Tanahashi, the IWGP Heavyweight Champion is off to a bad start. Goto has won plenty of tournaments but never the main title, yet I do believe he has the ability for a reign at some point.

* In their first match since the 2011 G1 Climax semi finals, Strong Style practitioners Shinsuke Nakamura and Minoru Suzuki put on yet another quality match. This one was built heavily around strikes and submissions as you would expect, with Suzuki looking for his first singles win over Nakamura. Both are such engrossing wrestlers to watch, with Suzuki freakishly good for a 45-year-old. And Suzuki got the elusive win, finding his way out of a cross armbreaker and drilling Shinsuke with a Gotch-style piledriver for the win. And yes, like Okada and Tanahashi, Nakamura is off to a 0-2 start, meaning all three of New Japan’s biggest names are in trouble early on.

* DDT junior Kota Ibushi is off to a flyer, today defeating Naito to follow up on his impressive opening day win over Yano. Naito is not long back from an injury and has now lost three high profile matches in succession, perhaps linked to said injury. Ibushi is hugely popular with fans everywhere and New Japan crowds love him with his arsenal of spectacular moves. This was a very exciting match fought at a fast pace, ending when Ibushi hit a Last Ride and Phoenix splash. Naito showed his petulant side after losing, refusing a handshake from the winner.

* Davey Boy Smith Jr. continued to impress me with a big win over Makabe. After a very technical match against Shibata on day one, he took part in a more standard power fight against brawler Makabe today. Smith has adapted to Japanese wrestling very well and strikes me as someone who could probably move up a few rungs on the New Japan ladder if he sticks around for a while. He downed Makabe after a big lariat and jumping powerbomb to go 2-0 in the tournament.

* Satoshi Kojima beat Katsuyori Shibata in one of the best matches of the show. Kojima is looking good in the tournament, much moreso than his tag partner Tenzan who seems to be struggling physically these days. After defeating Tanahashi on day one, Kojima picked up another huge win today against Shibata. Before he walked out on New Japan years ago, Shibata was one of my favourites to watch. After wasting much of his youth in MMA, he has come back and is still a joy to watch in the ring. He was awesome today, wrestling at a great tempo with brutal strikes in what was a very stiff match. Kojima won with a big lariat that would have made Stan Hansen proud.

* The chain of really good to great matches began with Devitt vs. Archer in what looked to be a total mismatch but as usual Devitt used trickery, cunning, and Bad Luck Fale to ensure he stood a chance. Cool moment in this match saw Devitt swing a chair at Archer and Archer put his fist through it. The match finished strongly with some heated false finishes before Archer dropped Devitt with his Blackout for a second win of the tournament.

* The show started with three OK to decent matches. Nagata beat Yano in what at times was something of a comedy match with funny facial expressions from both. Yujiro continued his fine start to the tournament, beating Tenzan after messing up the Tokyo Pimps (because Tenzan was too heavy) and using Tenzan’s own speciality, the moonsault press. Tenzan looks like a man best used in tags these days, much like his generation rival Nakanishi, who was left out of this tournament. Both look to be in physical decline unfortunately, whereas Nagata and Kojima are holding up well in their 40s. The show opened with a solid match between Karl Anderson and Shelton Benjamin that ended with a sudden Gun Stun.

-

Block A:
1. Satoshi Kojima [4]
- Lance Archer [4]
3. Togi Makabe [2]
- Hirooki Goto [2]
- Tomohiro Ishii [2]
- Prince Devitt [2]
- Katsuyori Shibata [2]
- Davey Boy Smith Jr. [2]
9. Hiroshi Tanahashi [0]
- Kazuchika Okada [0]

Block B:
1. Yuji Nagata [4]
- Yujiro Takahashi [4]
- Karl Anderson [4]
- Kota Ibushi [4]
5. Minoru Suzuki [2]
-. Shelton Benjamin [2]
7. Hiroyoshi Tenzan [0]
- Tetsuya Naito [0]
- Shinsuke Nakamura [0]
- Toru Yano [0]



source- http://www.puroresufan.com/njpw/2013/08/02/results-new-japan-8213/


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10




----------



## Rah

Considering the _actual favourites to win_ aren't racking up any points, I assume they're just working on pushing the non-winners with points for the time being. Well, that's what I'm hoping, at least.


----------



## Hera

Rah said:


> Considering the _actual favourites to win_ aren't racking up any points, I assume they're just working on pushing the non-winners with points for the time being. Well, that's what I'm hoping, at least.


I don't think you can take much stock into what happened today specifically. Korakuen Hall isn't like any other place and it's the only time they're there for G1. Plus it's just day 2.

ISHII :mark:
COZY :mark:


----------



## RKing85

heard nothing but amazing things about the night 2 main event. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


>


Damn  I hope Tanahashi is alright, that looked sick.


----------



## seabs

*Hated Okada losing to Goto. I get the booking because it's the same for every league. The favourties lose at the start and then go on a roll at the end and with New Japan they even stevens book everyone so that like 5 guys from each block can win come the last night. I get it but it's kinda annoying, especially with the champ in there. He shouldn't be losing to Goto.*


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed The G1 CLimax 2013 Day 2 here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/njpw-g1-climax-2013-day-2-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: Pretty great show with lots of good stuff up and down the card. The main event is must see and the last 4 matches or so are all really good. Check this one out.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Mon Joxley

Does anyone know where I can download/watch some recent BJW?


----------



## DOPA

Rah said:


> Fuck XWT, PWTorrents will do what you want, without any need for ratios.


Is it possible for you to send me an invite?


----------



## Obfuscation

Loving the Ishii screwdriver gif. I know it's incredibly early, but I wouldn't object to Kojima still rocking and rolling throughout the tournament. It wasn't long ago when he won the entire thing, yet I'm digging seeing life back into him from a singles capacity.

Won't disagree with the Goto point above. Or the natural progression of their "everyone gets a win" booking for the tournament. Always thought that should be spared at the expense of the champion. Goto can't defeat Shibata on three occasions but he can up and defeat the World Champion in 12 minutes? Not to mention in about 23 earlier this year Okada trumped him. Now this basically means Goto will earn a championship shot b/c he got the clean W too. Ok...

Nakamura off to the shaky start is pretty much the most obvious to me on how he's going to bounce back in booming fashion. Expected him to win his block too, so, I'm sticking with it. I'll accept his first two losses as it was to a guy who needed it _(Anderson. Guess I got my answer on his status...)_ & there is never any shame in losing to MiSu. Potential set up for some Intercontinental Championship matches works for me too. Seems like the blow for Nakamura losing is softened unlike that of Okada's losses. Although the one to Devitt did make sense.


----------



## Hera

Shibata used the Go 2 Sleep today! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Day 3 is "oh you should have won on day 2? okay you'll win today instead". It's been house show quality however but with yesterday being a show of the year candidate and going on day 3 in a row of these guys killing themselves it's to be expected.

And I'm pretty sure Shinsuke's next IC match will be against Shelton again. He said at the press conference they had unfinished business and I think he'll beat Shinsuke in G1 as a prelude to it.


----------



## EmbassyForever

I heard that Goto/Kojima and Naito/Nagata were great and Smith/Tanahashi was awesome.


----------



## Hera

They were okay but Tenzan/Suzuki was terrible. I feel bad for Tenzan because his body is really breaking down and he really shouldn't be doing stuff like G1 anymore.

Kojima on the other hand has been on fire. I'd say that was the best match of day 3. Nothing was above 3 stars however. I'm not good at rating things in terms of stars. I'm way too much of a mark for that haha.


----------



## Mr. I

EmbassyForever said:


> I heard that Goto/Kojima and Naito/Nagata were great and Smith/Tanahashi was awesome.


Goto/Kojima was badass.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Hera said:


> They were okay but Tenzan/Suzuki was terrible. I feel bad for Tenzan because his body is really breaking down and he really shouldn't be doing stuff like G1 anymore.
> 
> Kojima on the other hand has been on fire. I'd say that was the best match of day 3. Nothing was above 3 stars however. I'm not good at rating things in terms of stars. I'm way too much of a mark for that haha.


Sucks to hear about Tenzan. What was so bad in his match with Suzuki?


----------



## Hera

Sloppy, clunky, slow, and a number of botches. Suzuki wasn't amazing either so I wouldn't put it all on Tenzan but he's just looking so old. It makes me sad cause I love him. He'll be fine in his tag stuff with Kojima but I really think this might be his last G1.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Is it just me or does Katsuyori Shibata gives off vibes of Antonio Inoki?

Also Yujiro Takahashi's new theme is pimping. Loving that Sax! :jay2


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner

Seems like I got into puro at exactly the right time, been watching all this years NJPW PPV's and enjoyed every second of it. Just finished watching day 1 of G1, absolutely godlike, even though I preferred the Devitt vs. Okada from Kizuna Road. Gonna watch day 2 tomorrow, looking forward to Tanahashi vs. Ishii.


----------



## Nervosa

Wait until you see day 2. It puts day 1 to shame.


----------



## smitlick

*New Japan G1 Climax XXIII Day 2*

1. Karl Anderson vs Shelton Benjamin
**

2. Yujiro Takahashi vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan
**1/2

3. Yuji Nagata vs Toru Yano
**

4. Lance Archer vs Prince Devitt
**3/4

5. Satoshi Kojima vs Katsuyori Shibata
***1/2

6. Davey Boy Smith Jr vs Togi Makabe
***

7. Tetsuya Naito vs Kota Ibushi
***

8. Minoru Suzuki vs Shinsuke Nakamura
***1/4

9. Kazuchika Okada vs Hirooki Goto
***1/4

10. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tomohiro Ishii
****1/4​


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed Day 3 of the G1 Climax here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/njpw-g1-climax-2013-day-3-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: The good and bad stuff here was about equal. Goto/Kojima, Smith/Tana, Naito/Nagata were all good but the Benjamin, Tenzan and Shibata matches were disappointing. I do recommend checking out the three I mentioned though as they were good and were worth the time. Stay away from the first two or three though.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Obfuscation

Yujiro's music is probably my favorite thing about New Japan these days that isn't the potential for an Ishii eruption. Still saddened he couldn't follow up the victory over Tanahashi with another big win. There is plenty more of the Climax to come; I'm purely impatient and want that man to rack up the W's along with the great matches.


----------



## Mr. I




----------



## Smith_Jensen

G1 Climax Day 4 Results



> 1. G1 Climax – Block B: Toru Yano [2] beat Yujiro Takahashi [6] (7:04) with the Akakiri.
> 2. G1 Climax – Block B: Karl Anderson [6] beat Hiroyoshi Tenzan [2] (9:55) with the Gun Stun.
> 3. G1 Climax – Block B: Shelton Benjamin [4] beat Yuji Nagata [4] (8:17) with an ankle hold.
> 4. G1 Climax – Block A: Davey Boy Smith Jr. [4] beat Satoshi Kojima [4] (11:43) with a jumping powerbomb.
> 5. G1 Climax – Block A: Tomohiro Ishii [4] beat Katsuyori Shibata [4] (12:17) with a brainbuster.
> 6. G1 Climax – Block A: Hirooki Goto [6] beat Lance Archer [4] (8:35) with the Goto Shiki.
> 7. G1 Climax – Block B: Tetsuya Naito [4] beat Minoru Suzuki [2] (16:19) with a Stardust press.
> 8. G1 Climax – Block A: Prince Devitt [6] beat Hiroshi Tanahashi [2] (11:07) with the Bloody Sunday.
> 9. G1 Climax – Block A: Togi Makabe [4] beat Kazuchika Okada [2] (13:55) with a King Kong kneedrop.
> 10. G1 Climax – Block B: Shinsuke Nakamura [4] beat Kota Ibushi [6] (19:18) with the Boma Ye.
> 
> * It’s hard to measure a wrestling show’s greatness after watching so many, but today’s G1 Climax show in Osaka has to be up there with some of the all-time best. In front of a typically wild Osaka crowd at a packed house, New Japan put on an incredible show that featured two possible match of the year contenders and some others that on another day would each qualify as a good main event.
> 
> Like most of the G1 shows, it started with a series of solid matches with the pick of the opening few probably Yano vs. Yujiro in another all-CHAOS match where there was no acknowledgement that these guys are in the same stable as they used dirty tricks to try and beat each other. Tenzan vs. Anderson was pretty decent too with Tenzan looking much better than yesterday when he had a mess of a match against Suzuki. Nagata vs. Benjamin was probably Shelton’s best of the tournament so far, but he isn’t making the same sort of impression as the rest of the foreign crew.
> 
> The show really started picking up with Kojima vs. Davey Boy Jr., a match between two men who have been very good so far in the tournament. They continued that with another good match that saw Smith win with his jumping powerbomb after avoiding a couple of Kojima lariats.
> 
> It’s hard to put the next match into words. Just go out of your way to see Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii, which from the very start was just incredible. Osaka was rabid for this as Ishii moved one step closer to being the MVP of the tournament with another unforgettable performance after his epic win over Tanahashi at Korakuen. Shibata is an absolute beast and these two didn’t hold back, beating each other senseless in one of the most brutally stiff, dramatic and awesome matches in a long time. When Ishii pulled off a second massive win of the tournament with a brainbuster, Osaka exploded. This was ridiculously good.
> 
> Luckily, intermission followed Shibata vs. Ishii or Goto vs. Archer would have been in an unfair position. By the time they squared off the fans had recovered and were pretty responsive. It’s five years already since Goto returned with his new image, winning the 2008 G1 Climax instantly and looking like the next big thing. He has always loitered close to the top since then, winning tournaments and the IWGP Intercontinental Title, but has never reached the highest rung of the ladder yet. This tournament has shown me he is as motivated as ever and deserving of a reign, and he is great at the modern day New Japan style with exciting action sequences and has one of the best movesets in the company. After winning with his Shouten Kai in his previous matches, he used his unique cradle finisher, the Goto Shiki, to beat Archer in another good match.
> 
> Despite being top up-and-coming babyface in New Japan, Naito isn’t afraid to act like a petulant punk as he did against Minoru Suzuki today. This was more of a technical match than the others before it, with Suzuki going after Naito’s repaired leg. Suzuki became almost bored of dominating and asked Naito to slap him, which Naito did… big mistake as Suzuki became even more nasty after that, as if using the slap to motivate himself. Naito did win the match but it was very abrupt after being manhandled for the duration, and that is probably one thing Naito can still improve on (putting together a finish).
> 
> Logic dictated that ace Hiroshi Tanahashi would avenge his 6/22 loss to Devitt in the very same building today, but curveballs aren’t uncommon in New Japan and we saw one today. Devitt’s new heel entrance, which is really good, was even better today as he brought out a Bullet Club branded guitar while being carried to the ring on Fale’s shoulders (before doing his Jericho style glow-in-the-dark jacket thing that never fails to get a big “OOH!” from the Japanese fans). Tanahashi then entered on Captain New Japan’s shoulders to mock Devitt’s entrance! An angry Devitt attacked Tanahashi with the guitar before the bell and got the biggest heel reaction of the G1 so far as Osaka mercilessly booed him. This was a super-fun match with a typical screwy Devitt win that was perfectly executed. Captain New Japan managed to prevent Fale from interfering even more than he had, but Karl Anderson appeared out of nowhere with a Gun Stun to Tanahashi. Devitt then picked up Tanahashi and drilled him with the Bloody Sunday for the win, meaning he has beaten Okada and Tanahashi already in this tournament! A huge accomplishment for a man who is still technically a junior (and holds the title as proof) but who is making a big splash in the heavyweight division (with some… a lot of help from his friends).
> 
> Okada continued to mirror Tanahashi’s G1 campaign and stayed joint bottom with him after today’s show, following a defeat to Togi Makabe. Okada retained his IWGP Heavyweight Title over Makabe in the main event of New Japan’s 6/22 show in the same building so Makabe wanted revenge. This wasn’t on the same level as that match and only half as long, but was still good. Okada spent a chunk of the match working over Makabe’s taped up back. The match became exciting towards the end with Makabe hitting his Spider German but missing the King Kong kneedrop. An awesome sequence saw Makabe duck the Rainmaker and hit a perfect Dragon suplex hold for a near fall. Makabe finally won after a stiff lariat and King Kong kneedrop, damning Okada to a 1-3 record just like Tanahashi.
> 
> “King of Strong Style” Shinsuke Nakamura lit up Osaka in a match of the year contender against the spectacular Kota Ibushi, who came into this match with a perfect 3-0 record. This was the longest match of the show at near 20 minutes but didn’t feel like it and was great fun. Nakamura was dominating Ibushi for a while and Ibushi seemed unable to respond to that, but did and then took it to Shinsuke with his arsenal of flashy moves. There were some incredible sequences in this match including one that is hard to describe because it was so elaborate but ended up with Kota hitting a standing twisting moonsault for a near fall. The match was smoking hot towards the end when it looked like either guy could win it, and the “HOLY SH*T!” moment saw Ibushi kick out of a Boma Ye at 1 in a fit of fighting spirit. Right after that he fell to a second Boma Ye that saw Nakamura hand the DDT star his first defeat of the tournament. Nakamura wheeled out his “YEAOH!” catchphrase (the fans shouted this every time he landed a strike in the match) to end a truly amazing show.
> 
> -
> 
> Block A:
> 1. Hirooki Goto [6]
> - Prince Devitt [6]
> 3. Satoshi Kojima [4]
> - Togi Makabe [4]
> - Katsuyori Shibata [4]
> - Tomohiro Ishii [4]
> - Lance Archer [4]
> - Davey Boy Smith Jr. [4]
> 9. Hiroshi Tanahashi [2]
> - Kazuchika Okada [2]
> 
> Block B:
> 1. Yujiro Takahashi [6]
> - Karl Anderson [6]
> - Kota Ibushi [6]
> 4. Yuji Nagata [4]
> - Tetsuya Naito [4]
> - Shinsuke Nakamura [4]
> - Shelton Benjamin [4]
> 8. Hiroyoshi Tenzan [2]
> - Toru Yano [2]
> - Minoru Suzuki [2]


source - http://www.puroresufan.com/njpw/2013/08/04/results-new-japan-8413/


----------



## Joshi Judas

Nakamura vs Ibushi and Shibata vs Ishii look extremely promising. Smart booking with Devitt too, but I don't understand why Okada, the champ is losing so much. Hopefully, he picks up soon.

I see Goto and Devitt as the two favorites to win this, though Shibata is the dark horse. Wouldn't be surprised if the final match is another Goto vs Shibata.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Yeah Naito needs to work on getting offense in his matches. He lets his opponents dominate too much which annoys me and makes the match suffer in quality, especially when he faces Yujiro.


----------



## DOPA

Day 4 was amazing. I still need to watch 1-3.


----------



## Hera

Quoth the Raven said:


> Nakamura vs Ibushi and Shibata vs Ishii look extremely promising. Smart booking with Devitt too, but I don't understand why Okada, the champ is losing so much. Hopefully, he picks up soon.
> 
> I see Goto and Devitt as the two favorites to win this, though Shibata is the dark horse. Wouldn't be surprised if the final match is another Goto vs Shibata.



Goto/Shibata can't be the final. They're both in A block.

I hope Devitt doesn't win. They just need to do the program with Makabe that's been building up. It's one thing for him to win BoSJ but winning G1 is something different and I don't think he should. Goto on the other hand looks like the likely winner. It's a safe enough choice. I still think the Shibata/Tanahashi match (last match of the group stage) will be to see if Shibata makes the final. Tanahashi will win and Goto moves on. Shibata has way too much fucking heat in the back to actually win G1 but what he has going for him is that he's putting on great matches and he's doing whatever New Japan wants him to do. He's on record as saying he wants to wrestle on a consistent basis so I won't be too shocked if we see Shibata doing the tour house shows after this. Goto put it out there that he wants him doing the tours too which is a big plus. I just get the feeling that for Shibata this tournament is about proving that he'll do whatever. 

I don't think it matters who wins B block. I want Okada vs Nakamura really badly (more than I want to see Shibata/Nakamura) but I just don't think Shinsuke is winning G1. 

The only other thing that matters to me in that block is Ibushi. I'm going to be very sad when he goes back to jobbing to YOSHIHIKO. :no: 
I'm not here for people bashing on Ibushi either and saying his match with Shinsuke wasn't good because he didn't sell enough for a junior. :no:


----------



## Joshi Judas

My mistake, didn't notice both Goto and Shibata are in the same block. Goto or Ishii to top block A then while Ibushi or Shinsuke to top B. Would mark out if Shinsuke wins G1 again, but any choice would be good. Not sure about Makabe.

Only watched 4 matches from Day 4. Loved all of them. One of the things I love about NJPW is I don't worry about who should go over, who should get a push etc. and can just cheer for my favorites. Makes the viewing experience much more enjoyable.


*Day 4*

Katsuyori Shibata vs Tomohiro Ishii: ****
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Prince Devitt ***1/4
Kazuchika Okada vs Togi Makabe ***1/2
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi ****1/4


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed Day 4 of the G1 Climax 2013 here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/njpw-g1-climax-2013-day-4-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: Well what can you say. This was a great show and literally everything was good here. NJPW booked this really well as they put the stuff that wouldn't be so good out first while saving the good stuff for top half. However, the stuff that wasn't supposed to be that good was and therefore made for a great card. Everyone really performed well and the Shibata/Ishii match is a MOTYC and might be my runner up for MOTY. Definitely see this show as it's one of NJPW's best.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## smitlick

*New Japan G1 Climax XXIII Day 3*

1. Karl Anderson vs Kota Ibushi
**3/4

2. Yujiro Takahashi vs Shelton Benjamin
**

3. Prince Devitt vs Tomohiro Ishii
***1/4

4. Minoru Suzuki vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan
**1/2

5. Yuji Nagata vs Tetsuya Naito
***1/2

6. Lance Archer vs Kazuchika Okada
***

7. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Toru Yano
**1/2

8. Hirooki Goto vs Satoshi Kojima
***1/2

9. Togi Makabe vs Katsuyori Shibata
***1/4

10. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Davey Boy Smith Jr
***1/4


*New Japan G1 Climax XXIII Day 4*

1. Yano vs Yujiro
**3/4

2. Anderson vs Tenzan
**3/4

3. Nagata vs Benjamin
**1/2

4. Kojima vs DBS Jr
***1/2

5. Ishii vs Shibata
****1/4

6. Goto vs Archer
***

7. Suzuki vs Naito
***1/4

8. Tanahashi vs Devitt
***1/4
PLEASE PLEASE STOP CHEATING. Its amusing everynow and then but jesus christ it feels like the exact same match everytime.

9. Makabe vs Okada
***1/2

10. Nakamura vs Ibushi
****3/4
HOLY FUCK I loved this. Seriously never thought Ibushi had a chance in hell but jesus christ did he convince me at some points that he might actually pull it off. I'm probably one of the very few to only people but I have this ahead of both Ishii matches that everyone has loved so far.​


----------



## Miguel De Juan

This is my first time watching the full shows for G1 Climax, as most of what I have seen of it has been a few select matches. I love it G1. I watched days 1-3. Most of the matches people said were bad I thought were okay and kind of built their respective shows up.

But I am almost done watching day 4 and finished the Tomohiro Ishii vs. Katsuyori Shibata match. It was fucking awesome. Ishii foaming and spitting during the sleeper hold, and those blows they were giving each other. They went all fucking out in that match. This is the first I have seen of Ishii or taken notice of him. But I love him in G1. 

I am also digging Yujiro Takahashi with his jazz and ladies. Ishii for me is just pretty awesome to watch.

I think everyone is really making this enjoyable for me as a wrestling fan. I need to watch NJPW more. 

I seriously cannot get over how awesome that Ishii vs. Shibata match was. Holy hell.


----------



## Joshi Judas

As much as I loved Shibata vs Ishii, I felt Nakamura vs Ibushi was slightly better. A more complete wrestling match I would say. Didn't really think Ibushi had a chance but there were a few moments where I genuinely thought he'd pull off the upset. Also, loved how he kicked out of a Boma Ye at one defiantly, only to go down to a second one. Amazing.

Also, getting kinda tired of the Bullet Club's antics in every Devitt match. I get that dirty finishes are uncommon in Japan and thus, get a lot of boos but I am worried of overexposure to cheating. I like the puroresu clean finishes and hope this doesn't become a trend in all Japanese promotions going forward. Other than that, good match between Tanahashi and Devitt. 

Makabe vs Okada had some solid exchanges too. Makabe's Spider German suplex is always a delight to see.


And yes Yujiro's girls are always amazing


----------



## Smith_Jensen

G1 Climax 23 Day 5 results



> 1. G1 Climax – Block A: Satoshi Kojima [6] beat Tomohiro Ishii [4] (11:20) with a lariat.
> 2. G1 Climax – Block B: Hiroyoshi Tenzan [4] beat Toru Yano [2] (8:39) with a moonsault press.
> 3. G1 Climax – Block A: Katsuyori Shibata [6] beat Lance Archer [4] (6:41) with a PK.
> 4. G1 Climax – Block B: Tetsuya Naito [6] beat Shelton Benjamin [4] (8:36) with a Stardust press.
> 5. G1 Climax – Block B: Minoru Suzuki [4] beat Karl Anderson [6] (10:40) with a Gotch-style piledriver.
> 6. G1 Climax – Block B: Yuji Nagata [6] beat Kota Ibushi [6] (13:49) with a backdrop hold.
> 7. G1 Climax – Block B: Shinsuke Nakamura [6] beat Yujiro Takahashi [6] (10:47) with the Boma Ye.
> 8. G1 Climax – Block A: Kazuchika Okada [4] beat Davey Boy Smith Jr. [4] (13:33) with the Rainmaker.
> 9. G1 Climax – Block A: Hirooki Goto [8] beat Prince Devitt [6] (8:04) with the Shouten Kai.
> 10. G1 Climax – Block A: Hiroshi Tanahashi [4] beat Togi Makabe [4] (13:37) with the High Fly Flow.
> 
> * The G1 Climax reached its mid-way point today with a decent but unspectacular show that had a “mid-tour” feel to it, especially after the brilliance of the Osaka show a couple of days ago. The crowd was also very quiet for much of this which didn’t help most of the matches. Most of the matches were solid to decent with a few that stood out.
> 
> The opening match was between two of the best performers of the G1 so far, Kojima and Ishii. Ishii has had two of the best performances probably in the entire world this year already in the G1 against Tanahashi and Shibata, but being an opening match this didn’t quite live up to the standards these two have been setting so far in the tournament and probably would have been better in a different situation and setting. It was still one of the better matches of the show and saw Kojima win with a lariat.
> 
> My pick of the show was Okada vs. Davey Boy Jr. which saw two very strong performances and some great spots. Okada is an even more impressive lead figure when you watch him against gaijin as he can go toe-to-toe with them and also compete physically because he is so tall by Japanese standards at 6’3″. This match had one of the most brutal powerbombs I have ever seen from Smith, and told a good story with Smith weakening Okada’s arm. Okada did finally win with the Rainmaker after a tombstone, meaning he has now beaten both members of KES and is on the road to recovery after a bad start.
> 
> Nagata vs. Ibushi was another good match. Ibushi started the tournament incredibly well with clean wins over Yano, Naito and Anderson before Nakamura finally brought him back down to earth in an outstanding match a couple of days ago. Ibushi was beaten again today in what was a pretty one-sided match for a while with Nagata dominating just like Nakamura did for a big chunk of their match. Ibushi got back into it with his awesome array of highspots and flashy moves, but Nagata destroyed him with three backdrops at the end, the third with a bridge for the win.
> 
> Tanahashi was by a margin the most popular guy on the show and subsequently his main event with Makabe probably had the most heat of any match from the tough Ishikawa crowd. This was a good main event though somewhat ‘formula’ and never really reaching the heights you’d probably see if this was a title match on a big show. The finish saw Tanahashi pull a Styles Clash out of nowhere, though it wasn’t easy on the eyes, before landing his High Fly Flow for the win. Strangely and almost absurdly, Tanahashi’s post-match air guitar routine got twice the amount of heat of anything else on the show.
> 
> -
> 
> Block A:
> 1. Hirooki Goto [8]
> 2. Satoshi Kojima [6]
> - Prince Devitt [6]
> - Katsuyori Shibata [6]
> 5. Hiroshi Tanahashi [4]
> - Togi Makabe [4]
> - Kazuchika Okada [4]
> - Tomohiro Ishii [4]
> - Lance Archer [4]
> - Davey Boy Smith Jr. [4]
> 
> Block B:
> 1. Yuji Nagata [6]
> - Tetsuya Naito [6]
> - Shinsuke Nakamura [6]
> - Yujiro Takahashi [6]
> - Karl Anderson [6]
> - Kota Ibushi [6]
> 7. Hiroyoshi Tenzan [4]
> - Minoru Suzuki [4]
> - Shelton Benjamin [4]
> 10. Toru Yano [2]


source - http://www.puroresufan.com/njpw/2013/08/06/results-new-japan-8613/


----------



## RKing85

I really think they shouldn't have done parity in block B. Have two guys go 8-0 or maybe 7-1 and have them meet on the final day. Have them be clear front runners.


----------



## Bryan D.

Where can I watch the day 1?


----------



## Smith_Jensen

> 1. G1 Climax – Block B: Shelton Benjamin [6] beat Kota Ibushi [6] (10:20) with the Paydirt.
> 2. G1 Climax – Block B: Toru Yano [4] beat Karl Anderson [6] (7:24) with the Akakiri.
> 3. G1 Climax – Block A: Davey Boy Smith Jr. [6] beat Tomohiro Ishii [4] (11:17) with a jumping powerbomb.
> 4. G1 Climax – Block B: Minoru Suzuki [6] beat Yujiro Takahashi [6] (10:31) with a Gotch-style piledriver.
> 5. G1 Climax – Block A: Togi Makabe [6] beat Lance Archer [4] (9:07) with a King Kong kneedrop.
> 6. G1 Climax – Block B: Hiroyoshi Tenzan [6] beat Tetsuya Naito [6] (12:20) with a moonsault press.
> 7. G1 Climax – Block A: Prince Devitt [8] beat Satoshi Kojima [6] (9:02) with the Bloody Sunday.
> 8. G1 Climax – Block A: Kazuchika Okada [6] beat Katsuyori Shibata [6] (9:13) with the Rainmaker.
> 9. G1 Climax – Block B: Shinsuke Nakamura [8] beat Yuji Nagata [6] (13:55) with the Boma Ye.
> 10. G1 Climax – Block A: Hiroshi Tanahashi [6] beat Hirooki Goto [8] (15:30) with the High Fly Flow.
> 
> * After a pretty underwhelming show in heatless Ishikawa yesterday, the G1 stepped up a level again today with a very good show in Sendai. The G1 is nearing its final stages now but everything is so tight that it remains anyone’s guess who will be in the final. Today’s results didn’t really do anything to change that and I think we’ll be guessing until the last match before the final.
> 
> The shows have often started slowly but today’s didn’t. Benjamin vs. Ibushi was a really fun opener and better than I expected, with the two showing good chemistry and putting together a neat finish where Shelton countered a springboard attack with his Paydirt for the win. Yano vs. Anderson was also fun, a battle of two heels except Yano was actually the babyface for once as the Bullet Club as the new dastardly heels on the block. Yano out-heeled the Machine Gun today by grabbing the referee, blocking his view, hitting Anderson with a low blow, and finally rolling him up for the win. Davey Boy Jr. vs Ishii saw two of the G1′s most impressive wrestlers so far collide and unsurprisingly they put on a good, stiff match. Ishii has big wins over Tanahashi and Shibata, but has struggled against the power fighters, today’s loss to Smith following defeats to Archer and Kojima.
> 
> Suzuki beat Yujiro in a decent match that started with Yujiro badmouthing Suzuki on the mic and getting attacked while doing so. Best moment of the match saw Suzuki cleverly counter Yujiro’s Tokyo Pimps finisher with a sleeper hold, before going on to win with his Gotch-style piledriver. Makabe beat Archer in an OK but forgettable match, winning with his Spider German to King Kong kneedrop combo. Tenzan vs. Naito followed intermission and wasn’t bad but Tenzan was sluggish and dull on offense. He did manage to hit his moves cleanly though, and the match picked up a lot when Naito got back into it. Tenzan seems to be grinding his way through this G1 and looks like he could use the 3+ week rest that follows.
> 
> Devitt took another big scalp today as he added Kojima’s name to his list of G1 wins that features Tanahashi and Okada. Of course he wasn’t able to do it without help from Bullet Club enforcer Fale, but Devitt had plenty of offense in the match, attacking Kojima’s arm. Interference galore from Fale again led to Devitt hitting his Bloody Sunday to move up to 8pts with Goto but below him in 2nd place as Devitt lost the direct confrontation yesterday. In one of my most anticipated matches of the G1, Okada pinned Shibata. Shibata charged at Okada and the match had a really hot start, never really slowing down too much. The crowd was well into this but that extra heat of an Osaka style crowd might have made it feel more special. This was really, really good while it lasted with Shibata brutally stiff and Okada responding angrily. Indeed, when Okada hit Shibata with the tombstone he made sure to drop him directly on his head, and followed that with the Rainmaker for the win. My impression from this match is that these two could have an unforgettable longer match in future, maybe for the title. Best match of the show… up until this point.
> 
> Nagata vs. Nakamura instantly surpassed Okada vs. Shibata, though. This was awesome and probably the match of the show, although another quality match was to follow. As you would expect, lots of hard strikes but the way they put the match together from the very start was excellent. Shinsuke Nakamura may well be the best wrestler in the world and has come a long way since he was the awkward but eye-catching “Super Rookie”. It took a trio of Boma Ye knee attacks from Nakamura to finish off Nagata, with Nagata kicking out of the second in a great near fall. There was no kicking out of the third though as Shinsuke stormed his way to the top of Block B. YEAOH~!
> 
> Tanahashi continued to mirror Okada’s G1 exactly by beating Goto in an excellent main event between two of the company’s best “big match” wrestlers. Some would call this a “Tanahashi formula” match but the reality is Tanahashi is an outstanding main event wrestler who knows how to send the fans home happy and never lets the company down. The two traded exciting offense and towards the end hit their signature moves, keeping the fans guessing who would get the win. Goto never managed to land his Shouten Kai though and Tanahashi did manage to hit the Styles Clash that he has adopted as a pre-finishing move (much better than the one on Tenzan the other day) before connecting with the High Fly Flow for the win. His usual microphone and air guitar performance finished off a very entertaining show (that and spending 5-10 minutes slapping hands/taking photos/hugging his adoring fans).
> 
> -
> 
> Block A:
> 1. Hirooki Goto [8]
> 2. Prince Devitt [8]
> 3. Hiroshi Tanahashi [6]
> - Togi Makabe [6]
> - Satoshi Kojima [6]
> - Kazuchika Okada [6]
> - Katsuyori Shibata [6]
> - Davey Boy Smith Jr. [6]
> 9. Lance Archer [4]
> 10. Tomohiro Ishii [4]
> 
> Block B:
> 1. Shinsuke Nakamura [8]
> 2. Yuji Nagata [6]
> - Hiroyoshi Tenzan [6]
> - Tetsuya Naito [6]
> - Yujiro Takahashi [6]
> - Minoru Suzuki [6]
> - Karl Anderson [6]
> - Shelton Benjamin [6]
> - Kota Ibushi [6]
> 10. Toru Yano [4]


source - http://www.puroresufan.com/njpw/2013/08/07/results-new-japan-8713/


----------



## Joshi Judas

I have been waiting for Okada vs Shibata as well. Can't wait.

Shinsuke and Ishii have really been the stars of G1 for me. LOVED Shinsuke vs Ibushi few days ago and him against Nagata sounds good too.

Tanahashi vs Goto should be solid too. G1 looks to be back on form on day 6 after an amazing day 4 and a slight slump in day 5.


----------



## Hera

I hated the Shibata/Okada ending. They should have been given more time. I mean Okada got the shit beat out of him and then it was basically two moves of doom and he wins. It was painfully obvious he'd win the match anyway since he'd be out of contention for G1 if he lost but I mean damn at least build up a little bit more to a comeback or something. It totally soured me on the whole match. Sucks because Shibata was playing the heel pretty damn well and the heat between both of them was steaming. Shibata taunting him and doing a monster like version of the rainmaker pose was great too. It's a good thing he isn't seriously hurt either after Okada dropped him on his head during the tombstone. It looked super nasty. 

7 out of 9 minutes of the match were amazing and really wanting you to see the two of them have another match. Then it was dropkick > tombstone > Rainmaker > win. Like literally in that order with no pause. Sure that's the formula for every Okada win but this pretty terrible and really took away from the 2nd best match of the night. Make Okada look great because he's your champ and he SHOULD look big and strong but this was just sloppy.

Devitt's shit needs to stop too. While watching 6 days of his matches in a row helps nothing I'm way, way tired of his formula of winning as well. He's not going to win tomorrow however. Gotta make that Goto/Shibata rematch really worth it.

I would guess that buy tomorrow Goto leads A block with 10. Shibata, Tanahashi, Devitt, Okada and Makabe will be sitting with 8 points. You'll go into the Ryogoku shows with all of the matches left - Goto with Shibata, Tanahashi with Shibata and Okada, Devitt with Makabe, Okada with Tanahashi, Shibata with Goto and Tanahashi. 

Shinsuke will lead B block at 10 with Ibushi, Anderson, Naito, and Suzuki with 8. You still have Shinsuke/Naito, Ibushi/Suzuki, and Naito/Anderson.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed Day 5 of the G1 Climax here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/njpw-g1-climax-2013-day-5-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: This was a G1 house show, no doubt about it. Some people were incredibly lazy tonight including the fans, the cameramen and all who were involved in the Devitt match. This show just wasn't fun to watch and had no real chance of being great due to the crowd. Some people tried harder than others and there were 2 good matches, but that was it.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Hera

My Japanese skills are shit but from what I understand both Goto and Tenzan are out of G1 for today at least. Maybe the rest of the tournament.

EDIT: Both are out for the rest of G1. Fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Goto has a broken jaw. Tenzan has a broken rib.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Goto out of G1? Shit. I so wanted another Goto/Shibata match. Not too worried about Tenzan, he was just filler in the tournament.


----------



## Hera

I wanted Goto to get his win back not going to lie! I had made a comment to a friend that the most brutal match in all of G1 was Naito and Tenzan. There's a difference between being stiff and looking like you are killing someone and then not being on the same page and actually getting someone hurt. You could really tell at one point that something was definitely wrong with Tenzan. I think Naito kneed him in the chest. Certainly there was one spot where you knew that something wasn't right. That whole match looked nasty and not in a good way. I didn't catch what happened to Goto. 

Both of them automatically forfeit their points in the remaining matches. I suppose we'll get special singles matches between the opponents when they don't have a match scheduled. So for today it would be Shinsuke/DBS Jr. while on the 10th it would be Shibata/Nagata and then for the finale Ibushi/Ishii.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

It was extremely lackluster in comparison to the spectacular night of day 4. It was okay, worse than it should have been. Guys seemed lazy, but I think it's because they are tired. They have 4 nights of high paced matches. I think tonight everyone kind of took a rest because there weren't any marquee match ups.


----------



## Nervosa

Never wish an injury on anyone, but man am I glad I don't have to see New Japan give Goto his win back when he isn't anywhere close to Shibata's league. Hopefully the feud is over and Shibata can move on to much bigger fish.


----------



## Bryan D.

Well, I have started to watch NJPW yesterday and I'm currently watching NJPW G1 Climax 23 Day 1 and can someone tell me who are the top5/10 stars in the company? Thanks.


----------



## pgi86

Bryan D. said:


> Well, I have started to watch NJPW yesterday and I'm currently watching NJPW G1 Climax 23 Day 1 and can someone tell me who are the top5/10 stars in the company? Thanks.


Read this topic:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/661633-beginners-guide-new-japan.html


----------



## Smith_Jensen

G1 Climax 23 Day 7 results



> - G1 Climax – Block B: Shinsuke Nakamura [10] beat Hiroyoshi Tenzan [6] by forfeit.
> - G1 Climax – Block A: Davey Boy Smith Jr. [8] beat Hirooki Goto [8] by forfeit.
> 1. Takashi Iizuka & YOSHI-HASHI beat Tomoaki Honma & Captain New Japan (8:41) when YOSHI-HASHI used a Swanton bomb on Captain.
> 2. G1 Climax – Block B: Yujiro Takahashi [8] beat Kota Ibushi [6] (8:45) with the Tokyo Pimps.
> 3. G1 Climax – Block B: Karl Anderson [8] beat Yuji Nagata [6] (10:09) with the Gun Stun.
> 4. G1 Climax – Block A: Katsuyori Shibata [8] beat Prince Devitt [8] (6:56) with a Go 2 Sleep.
> 5. G1 Climax – Block A: Kazuchika Okada [8] beat Tomohiro Ishii [4] (11:21) with the Rainmaker.
> 6. G1 Climax – Block A: Hiroshi Tanahashi [8] beat Lance Archer [4] (10:56) with the High Fly Flow.
> 7. G1 Climax – Block B: Toru Yano [6] beat Tetsuya Naito [6] (9:26) with the Akakiri.
> 8. G1 Climax – Block B: Minoru Suzuki [8] beat Shelton Benjamin [6] (8:42) with a Gotch-style piledriver.
> 9. G1 Climax – Block A: Togi Makabe [8] beat Satoshi Kojima [6] (15:40) with a King Kong kneedrop.
> 
> * Today’s G1 show in Yokohama was hit hard even before bell time with the news that both Tenzan (broken ribs) and Goto (broken jaw) have withdrawn from the G1 Climax through injury. This is really bad as it means Goto vs. Shibata and Goto vs. Ishii at Sumo Hall, both of which could have been awesome, are now off. This also meant two matches off today’s show including the promising looking Goto vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr., so it started with an unplanned tag match. Today’s show was pretty underwhelming with a quiet crowd (not Ishikawa level quiet) and a lot of decent but largely forgettable matches. It never did look like one of the stronger cards of the tour but two matches being cancelled didn’t help. All Japan and NOAH legend Kenta Kobashi was on commentary, which was quite interesting to see.
> 
> Yujiro beat Kota Ibushi in the first tournament match of the show and decent one. Nice back and forth action with Yujiro hitting his Tokyo Pimps for the victory, handing Ibushi his fourth defeat in a row after such a strong start to the tournament. Nagata vs. Anderson was also a solid match strengthened by a great finishing counter that saw Anderson turn Nagata’s Exploder into a Gun Stun for the win. Shibata beat Devitt in the shortest match of the show but for me the most fun. Shibata was in the babyface role for the first time as anyone who faces the Bullet Club right now is, and surprised fans by not covering after PK’ing Devitt and instead finishing him off with the Go 2 Sleep.
> 
> Okada beat Ishii in a good match. The size difference between these two stood out, with Okada much taller. Ishii played the underdog again and did so well, but with a lack of heat it didn’t feel as special as the Tanahashi or Ishii matches. Okada gave Ishii plenty of offense and some good near falls before winning with the Rainmaker. Tanahashi beat Archer in a solid match, but not one of Tanahashi’s finest of the tournament. But after two tough main event wins in a row and matches against Okada and Shibata to come at Sumo Hall, you can understand why he didn’t go all out today. Yano scored a big win over Naito in a reasonably entertaining but forgettable match with a nice finish that saw Yano outsmart Naito and use his Akakiri cradle.
> 
> Seeing Suzuki vs. Benjamin in the semi final spot made me uneasy as I thought Shibata vs. Devitt should be up there. This was worse than I expected though, a total snoozer between the Suzuki-gun members that the fans rarely got into. New Japan has a good and hard working crew of gaijin right now but Shelton has done nothing for me, besides one or two decent matches. I don’t think they intended this being so short but Suzuki seemed to get fed up and won out of nowhere with a Gotch-style piledriver.
> 
> The main event finished the show pretty well as Makabe once again won in front of his local fans, beating Kojima. This was the only match that hit 15 minutes on what was a shorter show than the others. Typically stiff brawl between two heavy hitters complete with good false finishes late on. I do think they could have done better and Kojima lacked the same vigor he has shown on other shows. Makabe won with his Spider German to King Kong kneedrop combination and sent the sold out crowd home happy.
> 
> -
> 
> Block A:
> 1. Hiroshi Tanahashi [8]
> - Togi Makabe [8]
> - Hirooki Goto [8]
> - Kazuchika Okada [8]
> - Katsuyori Shibata [8]
> - Davey Boy Smith Jr. [8]
> - Prince Devitt [8]
> 8. Satoshi Kojima [6]
> 9. Lance Archer [4]
> 10. Tomohiro Ishii [4]
> 
> Block B:
> 1. Shinsuke Nakamura [10]
> 2. Yujiro Takahashi [8]
> - Minoru Suzuki [8]
> - Karl Anderson [8]
> 5. Yuji Nagata [6]
> - Hiroyoshi Tenzan [6]
> - Tetsuya Naito [6]
> - Toru Yano [6]
> - Shelton Benjamin [6]
> - Kota Ibushi [6]
> 
> - Nagata, Shibata, Ishii and Ibushi all have +2pts to their totals above as they will all beat Tenzan or Goto by forfeit, but I’m adding the points on day by day to avoid confusion.


source - http://www.puroresufan.com/njpw/2013/08/08/results-new-japan-8813/


----------



## AEA

Someone link me to were I can watch day 1 please


----------



## Joshi Judas

Search NJPW G1 Climax 2013 Day 1 on Youtube.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

alex1997 said:


> Someone link me to were I can watch day 1 please


youtube it....

The only one I can't find for watching is day 6 atm T_T


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed Day 6 of the G1 Climax here(Yeah, I know, I'm a few days behind):
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/njpw-g1-climax-2013-day-6-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: Good show overall with Ishii/Davey being the highlight. Okada/Shibata and Goto/Tanahashi were disappointing though.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Smith_Jensen

G1 Climax 23 Day 8



> - G1 Climax – Block B: Yuji Nagata [8] beat Hiroyoshi Tenzan [6] by forfeit.
> - G1 Climax – Block A: Katsuyori Shibata [10] beat Hirooki Goto [8] by forfeit.
> 1. Takashi Iizuka & YOSHI-HASHI beat Captain New Japan & KUSHIDA (8:04) when YOSHI-HASHI pinned Captain.
> 2. G1 Climax – Block A: Davey Boy Smith Jr. [10] beat Prince Devitt [8] (7:26) with the Bulldog bomb.
> 3. G1 Climax – Block B: Karl Anderson [10] beat Yujiro Takahashi [8] (7:00) with the Gun Stun.
> 4. G1 Climax – Block A: Lance Archer [6] beat Satoshi Kojima [6] (12:38) with the Blackout.
> 5. G1 Climax – Block B: Shelton Benjamin [8] beat Toru Yano [6] (7:35) with an ankle hold.
> 6. G1 Climax – Block A: Togi Makabe [10] beat Tomohiro Ishii [4] (14:00) with a King Kong kneedrop.
> 7. G1 Climax – Block B: Minoru Suzuki [10] beat Kota Ibushi [6] (13:37) with a Gotch-style piledriver.
> 8. G1 Climax – Block B: Tetsuya Naito [8] beat Shinsuke Nakamura [10] (14:50) with a Stardust press.
> 9. G1 Climax – Block A: Hiroshi Tanahashi [9] vs. Kazuchika Okada [9] went to a draw (30:00) when the time limit expired.
> 
> * The beginning of the Sumo Hall double header signalled the beginning of the end of the 23rd G1 Climax. Because of Goto’s injury, we were deprived of the latest Goto vs. Shibata match today but despite that this was a truly fantastic show. The memorable matches all followed intermission (#6-#9), but they were supported by more solid matches underneath.
> 
> Davey Boy Smith Jr. beat Prince Devitt in a fun tournament opener (after a tag match added because of the injuries – featuring a cameo by Sakuraba ahead of his and Akebono’s match against Iizuka & YOSHI-HASHI tomorrow). Against such a big opponent, Devitt again resorted to every dirty trick he could think of, relying on Bad Luck Fale to help him out as he has throughout the G1. Fale’s interference wasn’t enough today though as the impressive Davey Boy Smith Jr. won with his Bulldog bomb (jumping powerbomb).
> 
> The fun continued with Karl Anderson pinning Yujiro after an out-of-nowhere Gun Stun. Things moved up a level with Kojima vs. Archer which was really good and more than just a short undercard filler match. Kojima was back to his best today and like his tag partner, Archer has improved and impressed a lot in Japan. This had a lot of exciting false finishes with the Sumo Hall crowd well into it. Archer picked up a much needed win with his Blackout ahead of his final day confrontation with KES partner Smith.
> 
> Shelton Benjamin survived Yano’s heel tricks and made him tap out to an ankle hold. I enjoyed this far more than I expected having been less than impressed with Shelton in the G1. Yano was really on fire today in his entertaining heel role. After intermission the show became really great, though. Makabe vs. Ishii was the latest Ishii underdog special match in front of a red hot crowd. I wouldn’t say this was as good as his wars with Tanahashi and Shibata, but was still great fun with Ishii giving it his all to try and beat Makabe… almost doing so, but not quite. At the age of 37, Ishii has had his break-out tour in the G1.
> 
> Minoru Suzuki beat Kota Ibushi in another excellent match. You know how this one goes… fiery underdog Ibushi against grumpy veteran Suzuki who seemed intent on making Ibushi suffer as much as possible. But they did it so well. Some wicked slap exchanges in this one. Having lost four in a row coming into this match, I thought Ibushi might pull off the upset but his strong start has been more than balanced out by what is now five defeats in a row (he’ll get his fourth win tomorrow, but only via forfeit over Tenzan).
> 
> If the main event was #1 vs. #2 in the company, it could be argued that Nakamura vs. Naito was #3 vs. #4, although it might be slightly presumptious to give Naito that high a ranking (but the intent is there). Naito has been somewhat underwhelming since returning from injury as he was dynamite before it, but today looked closer to his best in a terrific match against Shinsuke. This had Sumo Hall rocking with some incredible reversals and false finishes, especially when Naito hit a German suplex hold for two then immediately followed it with a Dragon suplex hold for two. He finished the match with his Gloria slam and the Stardust press, handing Nakamura his first loss since day two of the tournament.
> 
> The two leading men not only in New Japan but the entire Japanese pro wrestling industry met for the fifth time in one and a half years in the main event, four months after Okada took the IWGP Heavyweight Title from Tanahashi in the same building. Their record was 2-2 coming into this so the result of this would determine who was superior… or would it? Many of us in the USTREAM chat had a strong feeling this would be a time limit draw from the beginning as their G1s have mirrored each other perfectly. And it was a 30 minute draw, but boy these two know how to put on a main event. As far as individual performances go, this has to be one of Okada’s very best as he was just outstanding today. Tanahashi targetted Okada’s knee and sometimes knee/arm work just fades away as the action increases, but the knee work would actually play into the last moment of the match.
> 
> This turned into the expected blockbuster and perfect example of the modern day New Japan main event with red hot action. Okada never managed to land the Rainmaker and Tanahashi never managed to land the High Fly Flow, but Tanahashi did hit Okada’s own Rainmaker on him after avoiding Okada’s version. They fought crazily for a win but the clock defeated them both… the very last action of the match saw Okada go for the Rainmaker but the knee Tanahashi had earlier worked on gave out and he collapsed to the mat and the bell followed. And so these two superstars remain absolutely equal with a 2-1-2 record. A decade ago, New Japan struggled for in-house main eventers who could convince the fans but now they’re spoiled for choice, and these two are at the top of the ladder for a reason. Another astonishing match of the year candidate.
> 
> -
> 
> As expected, both blocks will go down to the wire tomorrow. Who will meet in the G1 Climax 2013 final?
> 
> Block A:
> 1. Togi Makabe [10]
> - Katsuyori Shibata [10]
> - Davey Boy Smith Jr. [10]
> 4. Hiroshi Tanahashi [9]
> - Kazuchika Okada [9]
> 6. Hirooki Goto [8]
> 7. Prince Devitt [8]
> 8. Lance Archer [6]
> 9. Satoshi Kojima [6]
> 10. Tomohiro Ishii [4]
> 
> Block B:
> 1. Shinsuke Nakamura [10]
> - Minoru Suzuki [10]
> - Karl Anderson [10]
> 4. Yuji Nagata [8]
> - Tetsuya Naito [8]
> - Yujiro Takahashi [8]
> - Shelton Benjamin [8]
> 8. Hiroyoshi Tenzan [6]
> - Toru Yano [6]
> - Kota Ibushi [6]
> 
> - Ishii and Ibushi have +2pts to their totals above as they will beat Tenzan or Goto by forfeit tomorrow, but I’m adding the points on day by day to avoid confusion.


source - http://www.puroresufan.com/njpw/2013/08/10/results-new-japan-81013/


----------



## Ham and Egger

I finished the 4th day of the tourney and that show was fucking off the wall. But after reading the results for other days I'm saddened to see that Ibushi push seemed to stop after his hot start in the tournament.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed Day 7 of the G1 Climax here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/njpw-g1-climax-day-7-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: This was one of the lesser days of the G1. There were only two matches I liked here and I just was not into this one at all. This one also had a house show type of feel to it.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Holy shit, a 30 minute time limit draw between Okada and Tanahashi!! Mad props to the NJPW bookers. Can't wait to watch this.


----------



## Hera

The entire G1 climax is ruined and leaves a bad taste in my mouth due to horrible booking. The two people who needed this the least are getting the most. What a disappointment the whole tournament turned out to be.


----------



## Rah

Shibata/Nakamura needed it the least?

EDIT: Tanahashi won Block A? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Naito was an obvious choice, though, considering the story of "OMG I was injured last year". I was always pulling for Nakamura, but he was most certainly there in terms of potentiality.


----------



## Hera

The final hasn't happened yet so I didn't want to say it even if this was the spoiler thread. :lol

Just horrendous booking. I love Shibata to death. He's my favorite but look I didn't really think he was going to win G1. That isn't the issue that I have at all. I have a MAJOR and SERIOUS issue with whoever wins G1 this year. Naito hasn't looked good at all since coming back. He can't win the NEVER title but he can potentially win G1? And Tanahashi? Really? ANOTHER FUCKING OKADA/TANAHASHI MATCH? 

I really hope my gut feeling that Goto was going to win if not injured was the case. If not then just wow.


----------



## Rah

It most certainly better be Naito. Tanahashi deserves none of this. He just floats around the main event like nobody's business, already. If this sets up Tanahashi/Okada, AGAIN, I'm going to rage.

"BUT MAH TIME LIMIT DRAW!"

It all makes sense now... ugh.


----------



## Derek

I didn't like Tanahashi winning his Block because it seems quite obvious he won't win in the final. At least if Shibata beat him the finals would have more intrigue.


----------



## Hera

Shinsuke should have really won. That's the match people want to see with Okada. I can only hope we do get that Shibata/Shinsuke match at some point however. Shibata's theme wasn't muted again today so I'm going out on a major limb by saying he'll be sticking around New Japan for a while (or at least until Goto's ready to come back because Shibata said he will do his return match). I'd like to see him and Tana have another match too.

I'm sure in about 30 to 40 minutes I will have more rage inducing thoughts.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Yeah. This is really annyoing. Naito wasn't very good in this years tourny and if #LOLTANAHASHIWINS this is a complete disaster. Plus, I heard the crowd reactions are not good for both of them.


EDIT:



> Stardust Press. Naito is the #G123 winner


----------



## Derek

Naito's no-selling early in the match was just bad, and an awkward botch killed some momentum they were building with crowd, but they were able to get them totally invested by the end. 

Naito is still far from being where he should be if he's to be a future main eventer, but the fans seem to be behind him.


----------



## Hera

Well at least the right person won. LOLNAITOWINS IS NOW IN FULL EFFECT! They better build up Naito REALLY strong because even in the final I didn't think he looked great. The final was a pretty good match but Naito can't sell for anything. Kojima/Okada was the MOTN. Probably my 2nd favorite match of the entire tournament. I really hope Cozy gets the next title shot.

Just a reminder that Naito can win G1 but he can't be Tanaka. Tanaka default G1 Climax winner!


----------



## EmbassyForever

Naito's winning is fine, of course not the best option but at least we'll get another Naito/Okada match which should be :mark:


----------



## Derek

Apparently he challenged Tanaka to a match before he takes on Okada, so it might be a couple of months before he gets his shot. Unless they want to have him wait until the Dome show like Okada did.


----------



## EmbassyForever

> He wants to challenge tanaka for the never belt first then go champion v champion for the iwgp title. #g123


..


----------



## PacoAwesome

Being the Naito fan I am, I'm happy. However, I do have to agree it was too early for him to win it. The effects of his injury is still showing and he is definitely not the dynamite he was before the injury. Not sure what to feel about this.


----------



## Hera

PacoAwesome said:


> Being the Naito fan I am, I'm happy. However, I do have to agree it was too early for him to win it. The effects of his injury is still showing and he is definitely not the dynamite he was before the injury. Not sure what to feel about this.


This is how I feel. He had his knee drained two days ago apparently. He's still not 100%. January is a while away however. Naito was always going to get the big push. I just think it's too much right now. I'm a big Naito fan but it just doesn't feel right. At least it wasn't Tanahashi! :lmao

Destruction looks like it could be really amazing. I'm expecting Okada/Kojima (Cozy doing the I WANT THE BELT gesture made me :mark: hard), Makabe/Devitt, Naito/Tanaka, Shinsuke/Shelton and maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaybe Shibata/Tanahashi? I'm not sure on the last one but I want it haha.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Hera said:


> This is how I feel. He had his knee drained two days ago apparently. He's still not 100%. January is a while away however. Naito was always going to get the big push. I just think it's too much right now. I'm a big Naito fan but it just doesn't feel right. At least it wasn't Tanahashi! :lmao
> 
> Destruction looks like it could be really amazing. I'm expecting Okada/Kojima (Cozy doing the I WANT THE BELT gesture made me :mark: hard), Makabe/Devitt, Naito/Tanaka, Shinsuke/Shelton and maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaybe Shibata/Tanahashi? I'm not sure on the last one but I want it haha.


If Tanahashi won, I probably would have raged for about a hour and break both my fist by repeatedly punching a picture of Tanahashi on my laptop screen.


----------



## Ham and Egger

So the guy with the least impressive bouting has won the tourney? This has to be on the same level of Sandow winning the MITB.


----------



## The Gorgeous One

I've never gotten into puro but as of late I have heard a lot of good things, especially about NJPW. I was wondering if anyone could give me a quick summary of the feuds and storylines and generally the ins and outs. I would also like to know where I can watch and what is the best PPV or recent event just to familiarise myself with it.

Thanks,

TGO.


----------



## Bryan D.

The Gorgeous One said:


> I've never gotten into puro but as of late I have heard a lot of good things, especially about NJPW. I was wondering if anyone could give me a quick summary of the feuds and storylines and generally the ins and outs. I would also like to know where I can watch and what is the best PPV or recent event just to familiarise myself with it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TGO.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/661633-beginners-guide-new-japan.html

(Y)


----------



## Nervosa

I'm not as disappointed as Hera, as I wouldn't say the tournament is ruined...but I, too, think this ends up being a huge letdown. There were seriously ten guys in the tournament who outwrestled both Tanahashi and Naito, especially Naito. Sometimes when the right thing to do is REALLY obvious, New Japan likes to swerve for no reason. This reminds me of Tanahashi beating Okada at wrestle Kingdom: There's no WAY that was the right decision, except to swerve for swerving's sake. 

The same is the case here. Shibata vs. Nakamura made sense, was a fresh match, and would have been amazing. I guess they just cannot bring themselves to have Tanahashi not win a block. And Naito.....Naito is so incredibly undeserving of being anywhere near the world title right now. 

So yeah, big letdown for sure, but still a great tournament of amazing wrestling. Looking forward to Nights 8 and 9 as they sound incredible. And hey, as bad as this is, it could be worse.....Goto could have won.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Ham and Egger said:


> So the guy with the least impressive bouting has won the tourney? This has to be on the same level of Sandow winning the MITB.


Tenzan says hi.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Why did Tanahashi have to win Block A? SMH fpalm fpalm


As bad as that was, I'd still prefer Tanahashi winning G1 than Naito. Nakamura winning Block B would be so much better. Anyway there's still time, hope Naito turns it around and impresses his fans again.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

G1 Climax 23 Day 9 results



> - G1 Climax – Block A: Tomohiro Ishii [6] beat Hirooki Goto [8] by forfeit.
> - G1 Climax – Block B: Kota Ibushi [8] beat Hiroyoshi Tenzan [6] by forfeit.
> 1. G1 Climax – Block B: Yuji Nagata [10] beat Yujiro Takahashi [8] (9:06) with the Exploder of Justice.
> 2. G1 Climax – Block B: Toru Yano [8] beat Minoru Suzuki [10] (9:26) by pinfall.
> 3. G1 Climax – Block B: Shelton Benjamin [10] beat Shinsuke Nakamura [10] (10:34) with the Paydirt.
> 4. G1 Climax – Block B: Tetsuya Naito [10] beat Karl Anderson [10] (13:11) with the Brahma Blanca.
> 5. G1 Climax – Block A: Lance Archer [8] beat Davey Boy Smith Jr. [10] (14:37) with the Blackout.
> 6. G1 Climax – Block A: Prince Devitt [10] beat Togi Makabe [10] (8:43) with the Bloody Sunday.
> 7. G1 Climax – Block A: Satoshi Kojima [8] beat Kazuchika Okada [9] (11:56) with a lariat.
> 8. G1 Climax – Block A: Hiroshi Tanahashi [11] beat Katsuyori Shibata [10] (10:56) with a small package hold.
> 9. Special 6 Man Tag Match: Kazushi Sakuraba, Akebono & Kota Ibushi beat Takashi Iizuka, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI (13:25) when Sakuraba used the Sakuraba Lock on YOSHI-HASHI.
> 10. G1 Climax – Final: Tetsuya Naito beat Hiroshi Tanahashi (26:44) with a Stardust press.
> 
> * A new star was born at Sumo Hall today as the 23rd G1 Climax came to an end with another exciting show in front of a packed house. Business-wise, this has been a hugely successful G1 drawing almost 50,000 fans turning up altogether with most of the shows being sell outs or near enough.
> 
> Today’s show began with the resolution of Block B. Nagata beat Yujiro in a good opener besides Yujiro completely overshooting a moonsault press to the amusement of the fans. Nagata’s mouth got busted open pretty badly (quite a lot of bloody mouths in this tournament) but he won with his Exploder of Justice (wrist-clutch Exploder). Despite a fairly inconspicuous G1, Nagata actually finished with as many points as the group winner but the direct confrontation rule meant he couldn’t reach the final.
> 
> Yano outwitted Suzuki just like he did in the New Japan Cup earlier this year, using a very cool pinfall to counter Suzuki’s sleeper hold. Typical Yano match, if you find him and his DVD shilling antics entertaining (I do) he is a lot of fun to watch in his role. Shelton Benjamin upset Nakamura in what was Shelton’s best match of the G1 I think, largely in part to the excellence of Nakamura. Nakamura needed the win to be able to go through but wasn’t able to despite surviving Benjamin’s ankle hold, going down instead to the Paydirt.
> 
> Naito vs. Anderson became a decision match to see who would win Block B and qualify. Good match with Anderson less heelish in this than others and more the wrestler we’ve become familiar with. Naito was invincible though and kicked out of not only a spectacular Gun Stun from the top, but the Bernard Driver. It seemed then that this could be his night and he went one step towards achieving that by debuting an elaborate new submission finisher, becoming the only guy besides Benjamin (ankle hold) to win via submission in the G1 – remember, New Japan was once a very submission heavy promotion but the style has shifted in recent years.
> 
> Block A’s final matches began with the battle of the Killer Elite Squad as Lance Archer faced Davey Boy Smith Jr. Both of these have been good in the G1, particularly Smith who has had a break-out tournament that must have impressed New Japan. This was the typical partner vs. partner storyline, with matching strikes and stand-offs early on. They put together a good match but it started to drag and might have been better a few minutes shorter. Still, they did a good job and the older member of the team, Archer, won with the Blackout.
> 
> Prince Devitt beat Makabe in a funny match. Funny not because it was comedy but because it had so much interference and weirdness, probably more than I have ever seen before in a New Japan match. Devitt has been a real life troll in this tournament and came out with a gorilla mask to mock Makabe. The match had two or three ref bumps, Devitt actually spearing the referee by accident (… or not), leading to that referee hobbling out and having to be replaced. Fale must have interfered at least three times as Vince Russo became New Japan booker for 9 crazy minutes. Devitt finally won with the Bloody Sunday to add Makabe to an impressive list of scalps. Devitt will need to tone down the cheating to be taken more seriously as a heavyweight I think, but this is a period of establishing the Bullet Club so everything may be exaggerated.
> 
> Kojima ended the hopes of last year’s winner and reigning IWGP Heavyweight Champion, Kazuchika Okada, by beating him in an outstanding match. This was arguably as good as the final as these two put on a super high quality match with Kojima showing that unlike Tenzan, he can still go at a high level in singles matches. At one point Kojima ducked the Rainmaker twice in a matter of seconds and mauled Okada with a lariat. Kojima came out of this match looking very strong and still someone who could still compete at main event level, winning with a big lariat.
> 
> The biggest match on the show, besides the final of course, saw the reunion of 2/3 of the former New 3 Musketeers, Tanahashi and Shibata. This was fantastic and the crowd was hugely into it. Shibata has been amazing in the G1 and is quickly making people forget his failed MMA career by returning to his roots and being great. Shibata set the tempo of the match with a shotei attack at the start and some nice matwork followed. Slick matwork isn’t as common in New Japan as it once was, much like submissions, so is something of a novelty these days! Of course it was never going to last given the old grudge between these two and they returned to hitting and throwing each other around. Shibata hit the PK but didn’t cover, instead taking too long to go for the Go 2 Sleep, which turned out to be a mistake. Tanahashi countered it in mid-flight and rolled Shibata up for the flash win, shades of the old Tanahashi who used to win many matches that way. Shibata slapped the mat in anger, having lost when he really shouldn’t have and costing himself a place in the final. Tanahashi advanced and the final was set…
> 
> Naito has often been dubbed a future successor to Tanahashi. They share a lot of features and Naito has been much like Tanahashi was in his rise to fame with his spunky charisma and eye-catching techniques. The ACL injury that kept him out for months was a setback and Naito has looked underpar at times since his return. I think he is getting back to his peak and looked good against Nakamura yesterday and was also in the final. But Tanahashi was even better with another brilliant performance as he did his part in the creation of a new star. There have been many great performers in the G1 but it’s reliable old Tanahashi who has had the most great matches. President Sugabayashi credited him as the man single-handedly responsible for the revival of New Japan, which is probably over the top (good booking and others like Nakamura have helped) but he has been the main man and in my opinion is now one of the best wrestlers in New Japan history. This was the longest match of the G1 by a long way with Tanahashi relentlessly attacking Naito’s knee for a chunk of it. But as usual with G1 finals it came down to the signature moves and battle of wills. It was hugely exciting although some people in the USTREAM chat who have made their mind up already about Naito spent most of the match complaining bitterly, while the rest of us enjoyed the match. The biggest win of Naito’s career eventually came after he hit the Gloria and Stardust press to a huge pop. A fantastic final, not the greatest in history but one that will help make Naito.
> 
> Naito accepted the trophy and gave an unexpected interview where he didn’t challenge Okada, but rather Masato Tanaka. “MASATO TANAKA!?”, you ask. Naito wants to capture the NEVER Openweight Title first, the belt it is thought was designed with him in mind before his injury, and in doing so avenge his recent loss to Tanaka during his comeback trail. Now that Naito has ended his streak of losses, he wants to fight Tanaka again, win the NEVER belt, and only then challenge Okada. Perhaps this means we can see Kojima challenge Okada for the title beforehand after Kojima’s win today.
> 
> Naito promoted himself as the future of the company but acknowledged one win over Tanahashi doesn’t mean much as Tanahashi is still the main man (on the babyface side). But Naito’s win today elevates him into the “top four” with Tanahashi, Okada and Nakamura. There has been a lot of criticism of Naito and having been around a long time, it gives me deja vu as people were exactly the same with Tanahashi some years ago. Actually, I think Naito is more impressive in his “rise to fame” than Tanahashi was and I’m confident Naito will soon enough be a money-making main eventer putting on great matches regularly. Tanahashi only really started to excel once he became the main man while Naito has put on some incredible matches in his rise, especially last year’s title shot against Okada at Korakuen Hall.
> 
> FINAL THOUGHTS: My first G1 Climax as a New Japan fan was the 1998 version and back then you had to wait a long time for a VHS tape. I’ve seen every G1 Climax since in one form or another but this is the first time I’ve been able to watch every show live thanks to the modern iPPV (that really should have come much earlier!). It was a great experience and an experience you can only fully appreciate watching it live, day by da. I had a lot of fun watching the matches despite the awkward hours (waking up before 7am this Sunday morning to watch the final!) and in the USTREAM chatroom with many SSS forum regulars and others. It helped that the tournament quality was incredible. There were a couple of shows you could easily skip, especially 8/6 Ishikawa, but some memorable shows with 8/4 Osaka likely to go down as legendary and one of the best in G1 history. I also have to thank one person who knows who he is for sending a donation that allowed me to afford the package, as the “$150 for the lot or nothing” (until today’s show was made available individually following complaints) is an awful lot of money for many people, including myself. And that is all for my G1 thoughts this year… make sure you watch it if you already haven’t!
> 
> Stuart’s Top 5 G1 Matches:
> 1. Tanahashi vs. Ishii
> 2. Tanahashi vs. Okada
> 3. Ishii vs. Shibata
> 4. Nakamura vs. Ibushi
> 5. Tanahashi vs. Naito
> 
> -
> 
> Block A:
> 1. Hiroshi Tanahashi [11]
> 2. Togi Makabe [10]
> - Katsuyori Shibata [10]
> - Prince Devitt [10]
> - Davey Boy Smith Jr. [10]
> 6. Kazuchika Okada [9]
> 7. Hirooki Goto [8]
> 8. Lance Archer [8]
> 9. Satoshi Kojima [8]
> 10. Tomohiro Ishii [6]
> 
> Block B:
> 1. Tetsuya Naito [10]
> 2. Yuji Nagata [10]
> - Shinsuke Nakamura [10]
> - Minoru Suzuki [10]
> - Karl Anderson [10]
> - Shelton Benjamin [10]
> 7. Toru Yano [8]
> - Yujiro Takahashi [8]
> - Kota Ibushi [8]
> 10. Hiroyoshi Tenzan [6]


source - http://www.puroresufan.com/njpw/2013/08/11/results-new-japan-81113/


----------



## Hera

After calming down from my rage of Tanahashi winning A Block I think the reason he won is because they had to make Naito look good. It worked to a certain extent but outside of Okada there wasn't anyone else in the other block that would have worked well with Naito and put him over the way New Japan wanted. They weren't going to do the Okada match and the crowd would have been behind everyone else. The could have built Naito up much better than they did. If this was his G1 he came off looking like a punk ass bitch more times than he did the hero. In a lot of ways they did more to build up DBS Jr, Kojima, Ishii, Ibushi, Nagata, Yujiro, Anderson and Shibata than Naito. That's what this just seems like a really strange choice. Why do you keep beating up Naito if you want to make him into your next big babyface? I'd say he sold way too much but his selling as been pretty atrocious at times but I think you get the idea. 

Naito isn't a bad choice. I had thought when he came back he was going to win G1 but then his matches haven't been on the level where I thought they would go there but they did. The way they got to that point leaves a bad taste in my mouth. Plus him saying he wants the NEVER title first is like Bryan saying "NO NO WAIT JOHN CENA. I GOTTA WIN THE US TITLE THEN WE CAN HAVE OUR MATCH". Why the hell does Naito need to even bother with a belt that we see once every other full moon?


----------



## C-Cool

I felt so bad for Shibata after the flash pin loss to Tanahashi (next time, pin after your own finishing move, not after KENTA's). That's a feud re-starter if I ever see one.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed Day 8 of the NJPW G1 Climax 2013 here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/njpw-g1-climax-day-8-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: There was sadly more bad than good on this show. The main was good and should be seen and I liked Ishii's match, but Ibushi was awful and the usual suspects weren't much better in the bad match department. The crowd wasn't totally there until the end though and I didn't like NJPW leaving Shibata totally off the card due to Goto's injury. 

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Bryan D.

Damn :lol

Just watched day 7. Nothing special. Day 8 is next.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

People are complaining for no reason at all. It's not like Masato Tanaka is some random jobber. This way they can easily set up a Naito-Tanaka rematch this time with the IWGP belt on the lime or buy some time and give Okada another defence by Naito challenging Tanaka once again. Naito will be booked as this generation's Muto, deal with it. 








Plus I WINZ G1 FANTASY LEAGUE~! :cena2


----------



## Hera

ywall2breakerj said:


> Naito will be booked as this generation's Muto, deal with it.


He's already half way there in terms of his knees. :hayden3


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed the G1 Finals here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/njpw-g1-climax-2013-day-9-finals.html

Overall thoughts - This was a great night of wrestling. There were multiple good matches and a good crowd. I was very disappointed by Tanahashi/Shibata but hopefully they will meet again. As a whole, the tournament has been pretty great but there were clearly "big show" days and "house show" days. Still, we got the amazing Shibata/Ishii spectacle and the fabulous Tanahashi/Ishii battle. This was a great G1 and quite possibly the best G1 yet.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Hera

Tanahashi and Ishii are both going to do dates for CMLL in Mexico. They'll both be missing some house show dates for New Japan. Tana will be gone from August 21st to September 8th. He'll miss 2 shows in September (5th and 8th). Ishii will miss the 8th and there's no set date for his return from CMLL as of yet. I can't wait to see Ishii's adventures in Mexico! :mark:

On October 12th NJPW is holding open tryouts. If you happen to be in Tokyo and are a male between the ages of 18-28 and at least 5'9" (no vanilla midgets allowed) then you can sign up and maybe you too can be put over by Tanahashi at the G1 Climax!

It's been finally confirmed that Naito will have to defend his #1 contender spot in the Wrestle Kingdom match up until January due to his G1 win.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Naito.... Fuck. I just can't get behind the guy.


----------



## seabs

*Naito's not the wrong pick. I assume if he'd been in Block A having great matches with everyone then people wouldn't have as much of a problem with it? There were only so many people he was gonna have good matches with in Block B and he did with Suzuki/Nakamura/Nagata/Ibushi/Anderson. Wouldn't say any of them were blow away matches but I wouldn't say he looked awful and undeserving of winning. Naito/Okada are the next generation so it was important to set Naito up with a big win to set him up as a top guy and to set him headlining Tokyo Dome. I'm assuming they're going with that again from what I've read. Hopefully Okada retains until then but I wouldn't be shocked if Tanahashi beats him.

Wrestling wise an amazing G1. Booking wise very much less so. The even stevens booking is annoying and I get why it's done to give as many matches as possible on the last day meaning but it doesn't need to be that way. It'd be much better to have 3 guys from each block ahead of the pack going into the final day. Block B was just stupid with a 6 way tie for first spot. Ridicolous. You could tell how confused the fans were when Naito won too. Just hushed silence as they tried to work out who the fuck won the block. Naito beating Suzuki/Nakamura/Anderson but losing to Tenzan/Yujiro/Yano is silly. The G1 winner shouldn't be dropping falls to that level but they had to do it so he could advance off a 6 way tie. Naito losing to Tanaka the month before isn't as big of a deal because he's getting that title anyway which means a lot lot more in the bigger picture. Ideally he would have beat him in a non-title match though.

Block A was really badly booked I thought. Okada's booking was horrific. Only 4 wins out of 9 for the CHAMPION? Jesus wept. No reason at for him to be dropping falls to Goto and Makabe. Him, Shibata and Tanahashi should have been the clear front runners going into the final day. Give them all an extra win so they're ahead of the Makabe's and Smith's of the pack and you still have the same scenario going into the final day. Smith finishing ahead of Okada is stupid. I'm glad he got a strong showing but ahead of Okada? Makabe too. No reason at all for him to finish that high above Okada. Tanahashi winning the block is fine because he needs some big honours as the company ace not currently holding the title and it's a bigger star for Naito to beat in the Final. Kojima getting big wins over Tanahashi/Shibata/Okada is eh but it's to set him up for a title shot which is fine. It'd be better if them guys didn't drop so many falls though. 

Thought this G1 really hurt Shibata and Sakuraba too. I know Sakuraba wasn't in it but that 6 man tag made him look like a total goof and not much a special attraction. Goofing around with Iizuka and YOSHI-HASHI that much? Ugh. I'm not saying Shibata should have won the block but he should have looked stronger and less like one of the guys. I wasn't his biggest fan before but he had a special auro about himself and his matches that nobody else on the roster had. He was different and he didn't sell and lose like everyone else. Now it's G1 time and Devitt is working lengthy control segments over him and he's losing to guys like Kojima and Ishii when before they wouldn't let anyone go over him even if it meant doing draws. 

So who really benefited from the booking? Only really Naito I think and that's only because he won, not because he was booked strong throughout. Smith/Kojima/Ishii all got big wins and rose above their previous spot so they win too I guess. Ibushi showed he didn't look out of place with New Japan's top guys too so he'll probably get more dates outside the Jr. division now too. 

I'm assuming on the next PPV we'll get:
Okada vs Kojima
Naito vs Tanaka
Tanahashi/Makabe vs Devitt/Anderson
Nakamura vs Shibata (??? maybe vs Benjamin if Goto is back)
Ishii vs Ibushi (oh god please. they set it up)*


----------



## Hera

Goto just had surgery on his jaw today. It went well and he tweeted about it. He won't be back until around Wrestle Kingdom time (3-4 months). They'll do Goto/Shibata IV and Goto will go over on his return match. Shibata's been highly emotional about it actually. I'm still not over him doing the Shouten Kai on Tanahashi. 

I had a long ass post typed out but I'm tired of seeing me post over and over. :lol I'll just say that it's going to be Nakamura/Shelton and Makabe/Devitt. They built up to it in the press conference. You can view the subbed version here: http://t.co/LbRH5vgklS Those angles will be clear after viewing this. Yottsume is the man. Anderson tweeted he's done with NJPW but just means he probably won't be on the next tour so he won't be at Destruction.


----------



## antoniomare007

Wait, so some people are judging Naito's win on his performance at the G-1? That's...wow.


I don't see Shibata losing much honestly. You are in a tournament and you are going to lose a lot. That's common knowledge in Japan and wont make him look any less of a special attraction imo. When he faces Shinsuke or Tanahashi again there's gonna be big buzz surrounding that.


----------



## Ham and Egger

antoniomare007 said:


> Wait, so some people are judging Naito's win on his performance at the G-1? That's...wow.
> 
> 
> I don't see Shibata losing much honestly. You are in a tournament and you are going to lose a lot. That's common knowledge in Japan and wont make him look any less of a special attraction imo. When he faces Shinsuke or Tanahashi again there's gonna be big buzz surrounding that.


I got into NJPW when he was injured so yea I'm basing his performance on this tournament and for him to be the next top guy he's had a lackluster performance in the G1.


----------



## Chismo

Naito is a good choice. Not the best (Shibata, Nakamura), but still - very good. He didn't exactly set the world on fire during the tournament, but he was consistent in having regular ***(+) matches, and three great matches with Karl, MiSu and Ibushi as well. Seriously, his performance against Karl was excellent. The Finals against Tanashi, yeah, his selling wasn't the best, and dragged the match down from the MOTYC territory, but he got the crowd going, and not just there, but in every big match of him.

Hopefully he challenges Okada sooner rather than later. Okada has to lose the title and move down the card for awhile. Two or three midcard feuds are what he needs right now, at least that's what I need, because his character annoys me.


----------



## Joshi Judas

No please, if Okada needs to remain a big name, he needs a good reign. He should have beaten Tanahashi at Wrestle Kingdom itself, not Invasion Attack and losing so many matches in G1 won't do him any good. He shouldn't drop the belt this soon to anyone, let alone Naito.


----------



## Hera

Naito is going to be IWGP heavyweight champion no matter how much people want him not to be. He is the next big baby face of the company. Okada is more like Nakamura in that they go from being heel to face easily but they aren't the ones that you think of when you want a media and family friendly face. Okada is 25 year old. He'll have his time and more but New Japan has to build up other people as well. You can say that it was too soon for Naito because he isn't fully back from injury (and he isn't cause this bitch was getting his knee drained twice a day near the end) but the fact is that if his knee wasn't fucked he would have won G1 last year. They want fans to be hooked on Naito vs Okada as the major feud. Okada will remain a big name because he's the youngest main card guy they have and not by a little bit either. 

Basically there's no need to worry about Okada. Ladies want his dick bad and the teen/early 20s boys wanna be him. He'll always get the love over Naito at based Korakuen Hall. Let Naito have his time because it's for a better New Japan Pro Wrestling. And hey, there's always the chance Naito loses his shot at Wrestle Kingdom or Okada drops the belt before then. ..........I'll want to stab my eyes out if we get Tanahashi/Naito in the main event of WK.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Now that you say that, it seems more and more likely that Okada will drop the belt to Tanahashi before Wrestle Kingdom and we'll get Tanahashi vs Naito at the Tokyo Dome. fpalm

I get that they are trying to build up Naito as the new Tanahashi but he isn't fully recovered and if he flops, it will be back to Tana as the NJPW ace. I still have hope that Naito will be back to his former form and won't mind if he becomes champ at WK, but Okada should keep the belt till then. And Tanahashi shouldn't be champion going into the Dome too, that will be terrible.


----------



## seabs

> All Japan Pro-Wrestling - "ROYAL ROAD TOURNAMENT 2013 ~ OPEN CHAMPIONSHIP"
> 
> AJPW, 11.09.2013
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 
> 1. Royal Road Tournament 2013 - Round 1: Low Ki vs. Dark Cuervo
> 2. Royal Road Tournament 2013 - Round 1: Joe Doering vs. SUSHI
> 3. Royal Road Tournament 2013 - Round 1: Go Shiozaki vs. Kotaro Suzuki
> 4. Royal Road Tournament 2013 - Round 1: Jun Akiyama vs. Akebono
> 
> 
> AJPW, 14.09.2013
> Yokohama Radiant Hall
> 
> 1. Royal Road Tournament 2013 - Round 1: KENSO vs. Bambi Killer
> 2. Royal Road Tournament 2013 - Round 1: Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs D-Lo Brown
> 3. Royal Road Tournament 2013 - Round 1: Takao Omori vs. Atsushi Aoki
> 4. Royal Road Tournament 2013 - Round 1: Suwama vs. Kento Miyahara


*No idea what the tournament is but I guess they paid Ki enough to come out of retirement. D-Lo Brown returning is amusing too. Hard times brothers.*


----------



## Emperor DC

Ki didn't retire, it was a false rumor.


----------



## seabs

*First match since January 4th though right?*


----------



## Rah

Nope. He joined EVOLVE and DG:USA full time at the end of January. I don't believe he's wrestled yet (I don't watch those promotions) but I know he wrestled for some promotion in Australia a couple months ago or so.


----------



## Obfuscation

Naito's win wasn't too surprising once you considering he's been on the cusp of getting that major breakout non-G1 Climax tournament win. The work vs Nakamura & Okada over the past few years proved that. I'm just glad he got the mega victory. This being his time now is something I'm digging and going to hope for the best to come out of it. Saw no major flaws with Naito's work during the tournament either. He's mad over, consistent, & can produce when he needs to. Sure, some wish it was Nakamura or Shibata who took it all and all the same qualities fit them too, but Naito getting the rub is far, far from a negative.


----------



## Defrost

Great preview of Night 1 of DDTs two nights in Sumo Hall

http://dramaticddt.wordpress.com/2013/08/15/ddt-progress-and-harmony-of-wrestling-preview/


----------



## Bubz

I expected Naito to win so I'm fine with it. After getting to the final a couple years ago it seemed obvious he was going to win it sooner rather than later. Naito for me is a mixed bag, sometimes he's good sometimes he's really bad, but another Naito/Okada match is...yes please!


----------



## Obfuscation

That's what I said after the show ended. Naito vs Okada again. Brilliant. Hopefully in the Tokyo Dome too. I can dream.


----------



## Defrost

First night for ddt in sumo hall is in the books

DDT “PROGRESS AND HARMONY OF WRESTLING”, 17/08/2013
Tokyo Ryogoku Kokugikan
8,500 Fans – Super No Vacancy

0. Dark Match – Tokyo Women’s Wrestling Offer Match: Chikage Kiba & KANNA defeated Miyu Yamashita & Shoko Nakajima when KANNA submitted Nakajima with a Boston Crab (7:19).
0. Dark Match: Mitomi Masayuki & Tatsuhiko Yoshino defeated Gota Ihashi & SAGAT when Yoshino pinned SAGAT with a German Suplex (5:10).
1. All Night Nippon GOLD Personality Battle Royal: Sanshiro Takagi defeated Gorgeous Matsuno with the Spiccoli Driver (11:19).
Other Competitors: Nori da Funky Shibire-sasu, Hikaru Sato, Toru Owashi, DJ Nira, Emi Sakura, GAMI, Honey Jiro and Guanchulo.
2. Wrestling Style Vs Van: Pour Lui (BiS) (w/ Jun Kasai) defeated Hiroshi Fukuda (DPG) with the PSCV (Pour Lui Special Cowper Vacuum) (5:28).
3. Ultra Seven x DDT Collaboration Match: Yoshihiro Takayama & MIKAMI defeated Michael Nakazawa & Tomomitsu Matsunaga when MIKAMI pinned Nakazawa with the 450 Splash (4:55).
4. DRESSCAMP PRESENTS: Kenny Omega defeated Konosuke Takeshita with the Croyt’s Wrath (16:01).
5. Idol Lumberjack 4 Way Match: Makoto Oishi (Sizukaze & Kizuna ～KIZUNA～), Yuko Miyamoto (LinQ) and Isami Kodaka (Up Up Girls) defeated Sanshiro Takagi (Eri Nitta) with the Miracle Ecstasy, Half Twist Moonsault and Diving Double Knee Drop triple attack (7:35).
6. Monster Army Vs Sakaguchi Home: Yukio Sakaguchi, Masa Takanashi, Akito & Kazuki Hirata (w/ Kenji Sakaguchi) defeated Antonio Honda, Daisuke Sasaki, Yuji Hino & Hoshitango (w/ Tetsu Watanabe) when Sakaguchi knocked out Honda with the Rear Naked Choke (12:38).
7. Special 6-Man Tag Team Match: Shigehiro Irie, Keisuke Ishii & Takao Soma defeated HARASHIMA, KUDO & Yasu Urano when Irie pinned KUDO with the Vertical Drop Back Flip (14:22).
8. The Main Event: Kota Ibushi defeated Danshoku Dino with the Phoenix Splash (20:59).


----------



## seabs

*That card drawing 8,500 is incredible.*


----------



## Obfuscation

Dino draws, brothers.


----------



## smitlick

*New Japan 10/8/13*

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada
****

Rest of the card was hit and miss. Enjoyed Nakamura/Naito and Suzuki/Ibushi but nothing else stood out like the Main Event did. Just finish the Final Night now so will edit this once I'm done.

*New Japan 11/8/13*

Tetsuya Naito vs Hiroshi Tanahashi
***3/4

I was sort of unimpressed with Naito winning. No real problem with him winning but to me I thought Tanahashi should've won it if that was the way the final was coming out.


----------



## Defrost

Amazing how DDT does it every year


----------



## Rah

I think we're vastly under-rating how much pull they have. Kota's got a lot of love from the Japanese audience, for one.


----------



## seabs

*I'm not surprised by it. It's just amazing that a very routine DDT can draw 8,500. In an amazing way. *


----------



## Hera

First bit of the Destruction card has been announced.

Okada vs Kojima
Nakamura vs Benjamin
Yano vs Suzuki
Naito vs Tanaka
Tanahashi vs Devitt

Shibata and Sakuraba will be on the show but they haven't said what they are doing yet.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Tanahashi vs Devitt again?

Meh. I guess Tana gets his win here. Sounds fine but other than Okada/Kojima nothing great.


----------



## Ham and Egger

EmbassyForever said:


> Tanahashi vs Devitt again?
> 
> Meh. I guess Tana gets his win here. Sounds fine but other than Okada/Kojima nothing great.


Half the card has been matches on PPV been done before already. Kinda of a let down.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Ham and Egger said:


> Half the card has been matches on PPV been done before already. Kinda of a let down.


G1 Climax spoils the fuck out of us.


----------



## Zatiel

Japanese Puroresu said:


> G1 Climax spoils the fuck out of us.


Yup.

Totally down to see Nakamura/Benjamin one more time, though. Okada/Kojima could be fun.

Hope Shibata is in something appropriately sweet.


----------



## Chismo

Hera said:


> First bit of the Destruction card has been announced.
> 
> Okada vs Kojima
> Nakamura vs Benjamin
> Yano vs Suzuki
> Naito vs Tanaka
> Tanahashi vs Devitt
> 
> Shibata and Sakuraba will be on the show but they haven't said what they are doing yet.


- great
- good
- meh, MiSu needs to punish Yano, once and for all
- awesome, they worked the MOTN at Kizuna Road, I'm sure they're able to top that, unfortunately, the result is pretty obvious now, Naito wins
- fuck me, but I wanna see this, they have good chemistry, their G1 match rocked

Laughter7 vs. KES, book it Jado & Gedo!


----------



## Hera

I think building up laughter7 as a legit tag team threat again would be fantastic. It would bring more life into a pretty stagnate division in New Japan. I would hope/expect that they will do the World Tag League again later on this year. 

Naito/Tanaka should be amazing. I really enjoyed the last match they had together. I'm torn between naitowinslol or drawing this thing out for another show. Everything else is a meh bag. I don't doubt the matches will be fantastic but I'm ready for most of these guys to move on to new feuds. Have to wrap up the loose ends from G1 tho. There's still 3-4 more matches to be announced as the card will be 9-10 matches long. 

It's an interesting note that New Japan is promoting a meet and greet with Shibata on the official website as a promotional event for Destruction. A few months ago you would barely see his name/picture on the site much less anything like this. Guess someone finally realized they needed to cash in on the momentum he's been gaining with the fans.


----------



## sXeMope

Just finished watching Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Taiji Ishimori from 04.08.2013. Really good match. I've followed ZSJ from afar so to speak since he came to the US a few years back for CZW/wXw at The Arena. This is the first match I've seen of his in NOAH, good to see he's doing fairly well for himself. Anyways, I really wish I watched it spoiler-free because there were quite a few times when it really looked like ZSJ could win. That Super Twisting Armbar was insane.


----------



## Obfuscation

Hera said:


> First bit of the Destruction card has been announced.
> 
> Okada vs Kojima
> Nakamura vs Benjamin
> Yano vs Suzuki
> Naito vs Tanaka
> Tanahashi vs Devitt
> 
> Shibata and Sakuraba will be on the show but they haven't said what they are doing yet.


Main looks really promising. Kojima has been shot with a dose of added vigor and their sprint from the final night of the Climax rocked. I can see the rematch delivering in a big way. More heel Okada and the fans will be firmly in Kojima's corner per usual.

YES. Nakamura gets the best out of Shelton in Japan so the third time around has got me excited. Figured this would be made since Benjamin has now gotten two more pins on Shinsuke following their Dontaku match.

Pumped for this and actually glad to see it continuing. The troublemaker has given Suzuki fits all year and it gives the Chaos vs Suzuki-Gun program another wrinkle _(on account to the IC championship match too)_ I see Suzuki taking the W here in revenge for Yano costing the G1, but perhaps another upset is in the works. I love their chemistry together. Facial expressions are off the charts.

:mark: Should be another great match. Bit underwhelmed by the obvious outcome. Luckily, seeing Naito win is hardly a bad thing. For me.

Kind of meh on this, tbhayley. Devitt bores me if his matches are worked the same and I fail to see how this could be any different from the last two matches they had vs each other. Please prove me wrong, lad. I have faith in Tanahashi to make this good. Lets hope the right Devitt shows up. Anniversary match type structure would be radical. Tanahashi to get his W and move on. I know some hated the match, but I was hoping to see a Makabe vs Devitt program. Cut the interference bullshit and let Makabe tear into Devitt. I was down for that.

Laughter7 to have a match too. Cool beans. Card looks good to me even if they're all recent rematches. Hardly a negative. Only sticking with the recent fallout. It's logical.


----------



## Genking48

*DRAGON GATE 8/23 GATE OF GENERATION*
_credit: iheartdg.com_
*0. *Cyber Kong (3:08 Pineapple Bomber) Chihiro Tominaga
*1.* K-ness{W}, Gamma, Ryotsu Shimizu (6:13 Hikari no Wa) Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Jimmy Kanda{L}, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin
*2.* Jimmy Kagetora (4:00 Ikkitousen) The Former Super Shenlong III Yosuke Watanabe
*3.* Jimmy Susumu{W}, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito (11:03 Mugen) Dragon Kid, CIBA{L}
*4.* Masaaki Mochizuki, Akira Tozawa{W} (12:49 Package German Suplex Hold) Don Fujii, Kenichiro Arai{L}
*5.* MAD BLANKEY vs. WORLD-1 INTERNATIONAL 4 vs. 4 Naniwa Elimination Match: BxB Hulk, Kzy, Mondai Ryu, Uhaa Nation (4-3) Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, Ricochet, Shachihoko BOY
-Nation (Uhaa Combination) BOY
-Ricochet (Die Fly) Kzy
-Doi (Bakatare Sliding Kick) Mondai Ryu
-Hulk (Over the Top Rope) Doi
-Nation (Over the Top Rope) Ricochet
-Yoshino (Over the Top Rope) Nation
-Hulk (29:28 First Flash) Yoshino
*6.* Open the Dream Gate Championship Match: YAMATO (27:27 Frankensteiner) Shingo Takagi
_*Takagi fails in his 1st defense, YAMATO becomes the 16th Champion_

Takagi & YAMATO had their contract signing for the main event before the opener. YAMATO asked Takagi if he could feel the vibes coming from the capacity crowd. They were waiting for the ally of righteousness to win. That was him. Takagi had no idea what he was talking about. He did know one thing. As a wrestler & as a man he can't lose to someone like YAMATO. Today he would turn YAMATO into the ugliest and worst. YAMATO blew this off and promised he would destroy Takagi, by whatever means he needed. Takagi told him that this was a Dream Gate match, and should be fought fair & square. YAMATO said he wasn't taking his orders anymore, that was the meaning of freedom.

MAD BLANKEY attacked the Jimmys & Watanabe after match 2. Kzy told the Jimmys that they really had no reason to be here, so they should kindly get the hell out of the ring. Fans booed loudly, but the Jimmys left. WORLD-1 came out to decide who got the elimination match man advanatge. Kzy said that since whoever has the man advantage had the best odds of winning, MB should have it. Yoshino said he was the one that made the rules for the naniwa matches to begin with, and those rules state the man advantage has to be decided via some sort of contest. Kzy said he had no idea Yoshino made the rules, but still wanted to go first. After more arguing of this matter, it was decided that it would be done via lottery. Kzy nominated Uhaa to choose for MB. Yoshino nominated Ricochet, but Doi forcibly nominated himself, stating he was feeling lucky. Naturally, MB won to gain the man advantage for the match. Yoshino wasn't pleased.

The gift from CIMA for Kotoka was indeed his character. Kotoka has adopted his ring costume, hairstyle, mannerisms, and wrestling style. His ring name will be CIBA.

Tozawa shook hands with everyone after his match. Fujii was being difficult, but eventually relented. Tozawa kissed him on the cheek for good measure.

Hulk celebrated the MB victory. He hinted at challenging Takagi, asking the crowd if they wanted to see them fight in a title match. He brushed this off, and said the fans would soon see the sexy & cool YAMATO become champion.

After YAMATO mocked Takagi for having no one to second him, Tozawa came to the ring to assist the champion. A Kzy yellow box attack lead directly to the Frankensteiner for the title change.

YAMATO said the Goddess was smiling on him today. He asked Takagi why he wasn't congratulating his old friend in his hour of glory. He kicked and stomped him. His legend was only growing. First he gained his liberation, now he was champion. He mocked Takagi for failing to gain a single defense of the title. He said that Takagi made the belt filthy. He would have to use his skills as a food coordinator to sterilize it in salt. He challenged anyone to come face him.

W1, the Jimmys, and Team Veteran all appeared. YAMATO began to provoke them, but he was interrupted by the Millennials theme music! Eita & T-Hawk reintroduced themselves,.T-Hawk said he was no longer Tomahawk, or Mr. Pii Pii, or Tomakomai. He was a new man. They introduced the debuting U-T. Mondai Ryu had no idea what the whole Millennials thing was. He just recognized the kid they ran away from his debut match with the International Problem Dragon. He charged, but U-T took him down with an arm lock. T-Hawk pulled him off, before warning everyone that the Millennials were well schooled in the strong lucha libre style. 

YAMATO said these punks had some nerve interrupting the Great YAMATO when he was speaking. He blew them off, and asked GM Yagi to name his first challenger. Yagi said he was completely burnt out from the elimination match and main event. He was in no mood for this. Furthermore, there wasn't even any clear cut challenger.

ME GUSTA COLA hit, bringing out CIMA. He asked why YAMATO was in such a hurry to make his first defense. YAMATO mocked CIMA. He said the man that beat him was left at zero defenses. 0. There isn't a lower number possible. He had never seen such a pathetic thing as a 0 defense champion. Ryo Saito, the only other 0 defense Dream Gate champion, took great exception to this. He was named as the first challenger, set for 9/12 in Korakuen Hall.

CIMA and the Millennials had a back and forth. Eita again reiterated that the Millennials were masters of the strong lucha style. Not the ancient lucha style that the old guard learned. Horiguchi took exception to this statement. After some talk, they set up a trios match for 9/12. The Millennials will face Horiguchi, Tanizaki, & Kagetora.

CIMA turned his attention to CIBA & Ryotsu. He talked about the challenge matches from 8/1. He said he had the next one planned. This time it would not be Mochizuki or Fujii. This time it would be international in flavour. CIBA will face Ricochet, while Ryotsu will once again clash with Nation. 

Tozawa finally spoke up. He was tired of hearing the word zero. 2013 was a very special year. It was the 10 year anniversary of when he first met Takagi! They both agreed that they wanted to fight together. CIMA said they should hold hands to make it official. They did so.

CIMA had one last thing. The annual tag league will take place in September. Tozawa confirmed himself & Takagi as the first team.

CIMA entrusted the closing speech to Tozawa. Good Song Tozawa made his long anticipated return, as he sang Become 1000 Winds to end things.


----------



## Hera

YAMATO the Open the Dream Gate champ. :lmao
Shingo the shortest reigning Open the Dream Gate champ in history. :lmao
Dragon Gate why are you so based right now. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Genking48

Fucking CIBA man :lmao that's so great


----------



## Obfuscation

Well now. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Chismo

Poor Shingo, first the monkey incident, and now they completely throw him under the bus. Again. But I don't really mind, because YAMATO is one of the best/coolest wrestlers in the world.


----------



## Snapdragon

I can't tell who Dragon Gate hates more

Shingo or Tozawa

Why neither of these guys were built up to be the top stars in the company I'll never know. Tozawa should've been pushed to the friggin moon once he came back from America.


----------



## seabs

*I fucking loved Kotoka too. Way to ruin him for me. Amused by them changing the title again straight away after CIMA's massive reign.*


----------



## Obfuscation

Am I the only one expecting CIMA to be champion again after about, oh, two shows? Wouldn't put it past the company. And yeah, I'm saying this thought with a touch of malice via annoyance.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Kenta Kobashi and Kenny Omega makes a little appearance in AKB48's new video you can see them at :11 seconds.


----------



## Defrost

Shiraishi wrestled today










You might have guessed it from looking behind Chono in that picture but it was not exactly a packed house


----------



## Snapdragon

I may be alone in thinking this

But NJPW young boy Hiromu Takahashi is going to be a huge star in the next 3-4 years. He's been doing squashes and job matches for almost 2 years now but he's improved a ton. He shows a ton of fire and weird charisma.


----------



## Chismo

Takaaki Watanabe, Hiromu, Sho Tanaka and Yohei Komatsu, those 4 young lions will rule New Japan in 4-5 years.


----------



## Snapdragon

I haven't seen anything from Sho Tanaka and Yohei

I've only seem a bit of Takaaki. 

I became a fan of Takahashi when he got entered into the Best of the Super Juniors


----------



## Ham and Egger

I skip the dark matches for the young guys. Give them some gimmicks and I'll judge them on how good they really are.


----------



## seabs

*Hiromu is legit.

All Japan show drew 1,300. About a third full being kind and depending on what you read as the capacity. Headlined by Suwama vs Shiozaki for the Triple Crown too. They should just give up now. Them Shiraishi pics tell the whole story very aptly.*


----------



## Snapdragon

Ham and Egger said:


> I skip the dark matches for the young guys. Give them some gimmicks and I'll judge them on how good they really are.


I always like watching them just to see guys grow over time. 

For everyone's viewing pleasure, here is a match from young boy KENTA back in AJPW 2000

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQv6m5o4rXE


----------



## Snapdragon

Do you guys see Naito surpassing Okada?


----------



## Obfuscation

Hiromu Takahashi is rad. I can't wait till they finally allow him to break out in a booking standpoint. He's had some strong performances this year alone.


----------



## Snapdragon

HayleySabin said:


> Hiromu Takahashi is rad. I can't wait till they finally allow him to break out in a booking standpoint. He's had some strong performances this year alone.


I think he is touring Europe right now

I've seen pics from guys in the UK with him


----------



## Chismo

Ham and Egger said:


> I skip the dark matches for the young guys. Give them some gimmicks and I'll judge them on how good they really are.


Most of them don't need gimmicks, simply because they're so talented they'll be over based on their character displays alone. Maybe they can throw a gimmick and put some color on one of them, because I belive casuals are having troubles in telling them apart sometimes, because they are very look-a-like. Ha.



Snapdragon said:


> Do you guys see Naito surpassing Okada?


Yes. 2014 will be the year of Naito, if he stays healthy, of course.


----------



## seabs

*Shiraishi is resigning from his president spot but remaining owner. *


----------



## Snapdragon

So did everyone that left AJPW essentially leave for nothing now?


----------



## seabs

*Not really. He's still the owner and All Japan was a sinking ship even before Shiraishi. Assuming W1 make good use of working relationships with other promotions like has been rumoured they'll probably be doing better than All Japan. All Japan is basically just Suwama/Akiyama/Shiozaki and some juniors now which obviously isn't going to do that much great business.*


----------



## Snapdragon

It's pretty sad how far AJPW has fallen

I can't watch it consistently, mostly because I'm sick of King's Road and nothing going on interests me.

I can't tell who is doing worse Noah or All Japan


----------



## Chismo

NOAH has Yone, Haste and Nicholls challenging KENTA (hah) for the Heavyweight Title.


----------



## seabs

*Before the split All Japan were doing better business. Not anymore though. At least NOAH can fill out Korakuen. At least NOAH can put on cards with more than 5 matches without resorting to using guys like Chono/Inoue/PRESIDENTS. They're both in a very bad way right now and they'll both just stick around like a bad smell that needs to be put out but just won't. *


----------



## Hera

NOAH is nothing more than "hey come check out these special matches against New Japan talent we begged to get in". That's still more than All Japan.


----------



## Snapdragon

Chismo said:


> NOAH has Yone, Haste and Nicholls challenging KENTA (hah) for the Heavyweight Title.


Yeah I read about the Yone match and was completely dumbfounded.

NOAH taking until 2013 to make KENTA their world champion ranks as one of the biggest bonehead moves in wrestling

KENTA was THE guy in Puroresu at one point. He should've been top dog long ago


----------



## Chismo

Haha, KENTA was never THE guy in puroresu.


----------



## Obfuscation

KENTA has had a terrible run as World Champion. Fyi, I totally expected it to be.


----------



## Dimas75

Hera said:


> NOAH is nothing more than "hey come check out these special matches against New Japan talent we begged to get in". That's still more than All Japan.


But NOAH still has some impressive attendance figures. I actually think 2013 has been better than 2011-2012 for them attendance wise. So as long as they generate money i dont see anything change.


----------



## Dimas75

Appearently NJPW is going to get English commentary and subtitles for their new deal for the Singapore market.


----------



## Obfuscation

Singapore market? Does that mean the videos will be posted elsewhere with said subtitles and/or English commentary? _(kind of hypothetical, but it had to be asked.)_ b/c having the aid of reading the interviews is a nifty idea. We can laugh with the audience whenever Nakamura or Yujiro grabs the mic.


----------



## malek

Any news when we might see Shelley back at NJPW ?


----------



## Hera

New Japan just announced that the 9/5 and 9/14 Korakuen shows will be on UStream along with Destruction itself.

The 9/5 show is $10.
The 9/14 show is $15.
Destruction is $25.


----------



## bigbuxxx

those shows look pretty bad even by throwaway card standards.

only Shinsuke Nakamura, Toru Yano, Tomohiro Ishii & Jado vs. Minoru Suzuki, Shelton Benjamin, TAKA Michinoku Kaientai Dojo & Taichi from 9/5 and Kojima/Naito vs Tanaka/Okada on 9/14 look decent.


----------



## Chismo

I'm gonna buy Destruction, although I'm not gonna be able to catch it live.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm fine with the shows. Already come to terms with things needing to settle following the Climax. Once Destruction happens they'll press on with some fresher bouts.


----------



## Groovemachine

Agreed. They gave away some pretty big first-time matches during G1, so it's only natural that things settle down for a while.


----------



## Defrost

Speaking of iPPV. The Wrestle-1 Debut show will be on iPPV

http://www.ustream.tv/w-1


----------



## Ham and Egger

Also on gerweck.net, they reported that the Wrestle-1 show is already sold out with 3,200 seats sold. Anyone knows who's on the card for the event?


----------



## Hera

Ham and Egger said:


> Also on gerweck.net, they reported that the Wrestle-1 show is already sold out with 3,200 seats sold. Anyone knows who's on the card for the event?


Muto & X VS X & X
Funaki & Kono VS X & X
Kazu Hayashi & Kondo VS X & X
Minoru Tanaka & X VS X & X
KAI VS X
Hama & Nakanoue VS X & X
Yamato & Inaba VS X & X
Women pro-wrestling single match X VS X


:argh:


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Shelton Benjamin will work all matches as MISUTA EKUSU :russo


----------



## Mon Joxley

I have a question for the die hard puro fans. I only really follow it casually but I'm aware that New Japan is leagues ahead of the other promotions, most of them anyway. My question is, how would you all rank the other non-NJPW promotions? I'm talking NOAH, All Japan, Dragon Gate, BJW, Zero1, K-DOJO, Diamond Ring, IGF, Osaka Pro and whatever else is out there. Name your top 5, 8, 10 or however many promotions outside of New Japan.

There seems to be a dedicated YouTube or Dailymotion channel for just about every promotion in Japan so I'm able to watch it casually. I don't really pay attention to which promotion is doing better, which is struggling etc. so I'm just curious. Cheers.


----------



## Groovemachine

It's difficult as each of the company's big shows seem to draw very well, but attendance for 'B' shows can drop off dramatically. Looking at the super no vacancy crowd for Dragon Gate's Kobe Pro Wrestling Festival, for example, you'd think business is booming. But some of their Infinity crowds can be pretty sparsely populated. Same with NOAH; you had the big Kobashi retirement show this year which obviously drew well, but recent cards haven't maintained the interest. It can be pretty surprising; recently someone posted a photo from the big DDT show which showed a massive crowd. Ask me a couple of weeks ago, I would have said they were struggling along with the other smaller puro feds.


----------



## seabs

*In terms of success Dragon Gate is easily the #2. DDT always do good numbers but mostly in Korakuen and their big August shows that draw crazy numbers. The rest are either localised promotions that do alright for themselves like Osaka Pro or promotions with big names that are just flopping hard right now like BJW/AJPW/NOAH. In terms of quality DDT shows are always at the very least fun. If you pick and choose your matches then you'll find some good stuff on Dragon Gate cards. BJW is hit and miss right now and All Japan and NOAH are a bit of a mess but might produce the odd match that people like. Wrestle-1 will probably produce some good stuff off the bat depending on who they can bring in to work with them.*


----------



## Genking48

*DRAGON GATE GATE OF GENERATION - 8/30/2013 Hyogo, Kobe ***** Hall*
_Credit: iheartdg.com_
*0.* Mondai Ryu (4:53 Inside Cradle) The Former Super Shenlong III: Yosuke Watanabe
*1.* Masaaki Mochizuki{W}, Gamma (10:34 Twister) Don Fujii, CIBA{L}
*2.* Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!{W}, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin (11:34 Backslide from Heaven) Shingo Takagi, Cyber Kong{L}
*3.* Jimmy Susumu, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito{W} (14:24 Messenger) YAMATO{L}, BxB Hulk
*4.* Millennials Japanese Debut Match: T-Hawk, Eita{W}, U-T (1:32 Modified Arm Lock) Masato Yoshino, Ryotsu Shimizu, Chihiro Tominaga{L}
*4b.* T-Hawk, Eita, U-T{W} (10:24 Canadian Destroyer) Masato Yoshino, Ryotsu Shimizu, Chihiro Tominaga{L}
*5.* MAD BLANKEY vs. Akira Tozawa 5th Fight: Uhaa Nation (0:00 No Contest) Akira Tozawa
*5b.* YAMATO, BxB Hulk{W}, Mondai Ryu, Kzy (6:35 first Flash) Akira Tozawa, Uhaa Nation, Shingo Takagi, Cyber Kong
*6.* Open the Twin Gate Championship Match: K-ness{W}, Dragon Kid (17:51 Hikari no Wa) Naruki Doi{L}, Ricochet
_*W1 fail in their 1st defense, K-ness & DK become the 28th Champion Team_

YAMATO came out to boast about winning the Dream Gate. He said he defeated the man who defeated the unbeatable champion at Kobe World. Takagi would finish his reign with 0.00000 defenses. He traded some words with #1 contender Saito before the match.

After, Saito said YAMATO felt the potential of a 0 defense champion. He promised to return to Kobe next month as with the title.

Yoshino appealed for a rematch after Tominaga was submitted without a tag being made.

The Millennials celebrated, and taunted old man Tominaga (born in 1986). They told Yoshino that he just saw the power of strong lucha, and his old fashioned lucha style was no match for it.

Yoshino responded by vacating the Brave Gate. He stated that the title should be something for the new generation to fght over. CIMA appeared at this point. After some discussion, they set up a tournament over the ***** Hall events on the 28th & 29th of next month to name the next champion. U-T will be the Millennials representative. He will face CIBA in the 1st round.

T-Hawk & Eita and DoiYoshi were entered into the Summer Adventure Tag League.

The Nation vs. Tozawa match never started. Nation refused to fight, because his considers Tozawa one of his best friends. Mondai Ryu hit him with salt, and MB attacked. Takagi & Kong made the save, leading to an impromptu 8 man tag.

Kong betrayed his partners during the match, rejoining MAD BLANKEY. He was upset with Takagi for suddenly becoming partners with Tozawa after all the efforts he made over the summer to aid him. YAMATO said the days of a weak and garbage Cyber Kong were over. He welcomed his best friend back to MB. Nation was kicked out. YAMATO & Hulk and Mondai RYu & Kong will be the MB representatives in the tag league.

After some talk, Uhaa joined up with Takagi & Tozawa with plans to make a new unit.

DK appeared to reinjure his knee in the main event. K-ness became a 2 crown champion. He said this was proof his generation still has something left. We Are Team Veteran won't be left behind. The new champions announced they would enter the tag league.

W1 decided to aim for the Triangle Gate. Doi promised to stop losing to the Hikari no Wa.




Fucking Cyber Kong man.


----------



## Hera

Groovemachine said:


> It's difficult as each of the company's big shows seem to draw very well, but attendance for 'B' shows can drop off dramatically. Looking at the super no vacancy crowd for Dragon Gate's Kobe Pro Wrestling Festival, for example, you'd think business is booming. But some of their Infinity crowds can be pretty sparsely populated. Same with NOAH; you had the big Kobashi retirement show this year which obviously drew well, but recent cards haven't maintained the interest. It can be pretty surprising; recently someone posted a photo from the big DDT show which showed a massive crowd. Ask me a couple of weeks ago, I would have said they were struggling along with the other smaller puro feds.



Well the "road to" shows are held in smaller arenas. They don't book themselves for a 9,000 seat arena that they can't fill. All of the companies do this. However New Japan and Dragon Gate tend to stay relatively even and have no vacancies where as NOAH and All Japan can't draw for shit. DDT tends to stay even as well.


----------



## Defrost

Well it is the worst case scenario. New Japan has gotten Mauro Ranallo and the Teacher to do English commentary. The internet is why we can't have nice things. A bunch of people used the commentary as an excuse not to buy NJPW iPPVs and now they've ruined them with this and will never buy anyway.


----------



## leglock

Mauro was fine when he was commentating wrestling about a decade ago.


----------



## Mon Joxley

By the teacher do you mean Matt Striker? Mauro Ranallo absolutely rules though.


----------



## Defrost

Good news. Turns out this was a false report.


----------



## Mon Joxley

I don't see how not having Mauro is good news.


----------



## Obfuscation

Tinkerbell said:


> After some talk, Uhaa joined up with Takagi & Tozawa with plans to make a new unit.


Now that idiot is with two of my favorites within the company. Boooourns.


----------



## Chismo

I will not watch English commentary versions, simple as that.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I agree. I don't know what the fuck these guys say except for a word or two but I love when they mark out over moves and finishes. That and a hot crowd makes their matches seem other worldly.


----------



## bigbuxxx

Ham and Egger said:


> I agree. I don't know what the fuck these guys say except for a word or two but I love when they mark out over moves and finishes. That and a hot crowd makes their matches seem other worldly.


totally agree.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Shocked at all the hotshot booking going on DragonGate lately. I get that they want to immediately establish YAMATO as a heel and perhaps setup Shingo + Tozawa for the chase, all I'll say is that I hope YAMATO's heel run takes off this time after his last flat run. I'd rather they had developed an entirely new unit after kicking Tozawa out since Mad Blankey was his thing.

On the brightside, this does however rectify the heel stable problem that I had with DragonGate after the BW/JIII feud. Mad Blankey with Tozawa never took off the way the Blood Warriors and Kamikaze units did. Hopefully with these switch arounds Mad Blankey will take a bit more prominent role and YAMATO admittedly has grown a lot since his first Dream Gate reign so I'm" a bit intrigued to how things will play out.


----------



## Chismo

Well, they had a tough task after CIMA's 20 month reign, because another babyface reign would be redundant, so they decided to go with a heel guy as the champion, FINALLY.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Chismo said:


> Well, they had a tough task after CIMA's 20 month reign, because another babyface reign would be redundant, so they decided to go with a heel guy as the champion, FINALLY.


True true, it may serve Shingo better in the long run anyways if they decide to throw the belt back on him at say Final Gate or a Korakuen show next year. Gives YAMATO time to re-establish his heel persona and the backstory with ShiMATO is already there not to mention they can go an alternate route with Tozawa and put the strap on him if they decide to with the whole Tozawa/Blankey deal though it's a bit more likely he'd tag with Uhaa if they don't introduce new members into their unit.

EDIT:
Forgot to mention that I'm" looking forward to the Summer Adventure Tag League, it's late this year but better than never and Summer does end on the 21 of September. Here's the list if it hasn't been posted and correct me if I am wrong but I believe it's 8 teams this year:



> _*Block A:
> Masaaki Mochizuki & Don Fuiji (Team Veteran Unit)
> Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino (World 1 International)
> YAMATO & BxB Hulk (Mad Blankey)
> Akira Tozawa & Shingo Takagi (TBD)*_





> _*Block B:
> Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kanda (Jimmyz)
> Mondai Ryu & Cyber Kong (Mad Blankey)
> K-Ness & Gamma (Team Veteran Unit)
> T-Hawk & Eita (Millennials Unit)*_


Overall Block A looks better with the more established players. As far as predictions go for Block A my money is on either YAMATO/Hulk or Tozawa/Takagi. For Block B a wildcard pick but I'll choose the Millennials Unit.


----------



## Hera

TNA won't be at the Wrestle-1 show on Sunday. And we won't know the card until the show apparently. 

lolmutoh


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm still gonna check it out. 

MUTOH.


----------



## Ham and Egger

New Japan is back on the grind:



> 9/5 New Japan Results
> 
> New Japan began the Road To DESTRUCTION tour today, results from Korakuen:
> 
> They claimed 1950 paid (full house/sellout).
> 
> Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA beat Yohei Komatsu & Sho Tanaka in 10:01. Shelley pinned Komatsu after Automatic Midnight.
> 
> YOSHI-HASHI & Takashi Iizuka beat Takaaki Watanabe & Yuji Nagata in 11:34. YOSHI-HASHI pinned Watanabe after a swanton bomb.
> 
> TIger Mask 4, Jushin Liger & Manabu Nakanishi beat Rey Bucanero, Tama Tonga & Karl Anderson in 12:12. Liger pinned Bucanero after a vertical drop brainbuster.
> 
> Bad Luck Fale & Prince Devitt beat Captain New Japan & Makabe in 8:32. Devitt pinned Captain after a diving foot stomp.
> 
> At this point NWA World Champion Rob Conway announced Jushin Liger as the next challenger for the title.
> 
> In an elimination match, Taichi, TAKA Michinoku, Shelton X Benjamin & Minoru Suzuki beat Jado, Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano & Shinsuke Nakamura in 16:54 when Benjamin last eliminated Nakamura.
> 
> In an elimination match, Gedo, Yujiro Takahashi, Masato Tanaka & Kazuchika Okada beat BUSHI, Tomoaki Honma (Independent/Freelancer), Tetsuya Naito & Satoshi Kojima in 22:34 when Okada last eliminated Honma.


On a totally unrelated note I figured out what the meaning of Shinsuke Nakamura finisher "Boma-Ye" means. It means "Kill him" in the Lingala language. Known for the 60,000 who chanted it as Muhammad Ali entered the ring during the Rumble in the Jungle fight against George Foreman in 1974.
"Ali, bomaye! Ali, bomaye!"


----------



## Hera

I would suggest throwing down $10 to watch the New Japan show. It was very much worth it. 

Naito looked really, really good. Looks like his knee is doing a lot better after the G1 grind. The only match I didn't like was the Tiger Mask/Liger/Nakanishi vs baka gaijins. Wasn't bad I just wasn't into it. Sho Tanaka and Watanabe looked amazing. Tanaka's dead lift and Watanabe killing Yoshi-Hashi with a lariat :mark: Shinsuke and Shelton should be another fun match at Destruction. They have great chemistry together in the ring. The first elimination match was my favorite of the entire show. Had a great mix of wrestling and comedy. 

I'm expecting Liger to beat Conway for the NWA belt. He fucking better. I am not here for Liger to job to that bitch.


----------



## Hera

The full Destruction card is out.

Okada vs Kojima
Nakamura vs Benjamin
Naito vs Tanaka
Tanahashi vs Devitt
Nakanishi/Nagata vs Shibata/Sakuraba
Yano vs Suzuki
someone from CMLL/Captain New Japan/Honma/Makabe vs Fale/Tonga/Ray Bukanero/Anderson
Conway vs Liger
Watanabe/BUSHI/Tiger Mask vs Yoshi-Hashi/Takahashi/Iizuka


That undercard is......yeah.


----------



## Ham and Egger

We're guaranteed at least 6 good matches on the card. Can't complain about that.


----------



## Chismo

> Nakanishi/Nagata vs Shibata/Sakuraba


BRING IT!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Very excited to see Shibata and Sakuraba tagging again. What a badass team. You do not fuck with those motherfuckers.


----------



## Hera

Saku was hitting the twitter promotion hard this morning. Pimped out the match at Destruction. Pimped out Shibata's meet and greet. Had to apologize for pimping out Shibata cause he didn't know the whole event sold out the first day tickets went on sale. He was genuinely shocked at that haha :mark: 

I really wish I could get Saku's 20th anniversary book. It looks fucking amazing.


----------



## Chismo

Quoth the Raven said:


> Very excited to see Shibata and Sakuraba tagging again. What a badass team. You do not fuck with those motherfuckers.


Just watch Nakanishi choppin them down with the edge of his hand.


----------



## seancarleton77

The Saku/Shibata vs. Nakanishi/Nagata match is the only thing that looks particularly stellar. Tanahashi & Devitt could be good if Bullet Club stays out of it though.


----------



## Rah

Wrestle-1's first card:



> ] Daiki Inaba and Hiroshi Yamato defeated Tokyo Gurentai (Mazada and Nosawa Rongai)
> 
> 2] Kohei Sato and Ryoji Sai defeated Ryota Hama and Yasufumi Nakanoue
> 
> 3] Yoshiko defeated Mayu Iwatani
> 
> 4] Junior Stars (Koji Kanemoto and Minoru Tanaka) defeated Fujita Hayato and Masaaki Mochizuki
> 
> 5] Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto and Yuji Okabayashi) defeated Team 246 (Kaz Hayashi and Shuji Kondo)
> 
> 6] Laughter7 (Katsuyori Shibata and Kazushi Sakuraba) defeated Stack of Arms (Masakatsu Funaki and Masayuki Kono)
> 
> 7] Kai defeated Seiya Sanada
> 
> 8] Bob Sapp and Keiji Mutoh defeated René Duprée and Zodiac


----------



## leglock

Was a ridiculous show.


----------



## Hera

I was marking pretty goddamn hard over laughter7 showing up for their boy Funaki. I didn't even give two shits about the match which was ok but nothing special at all. Shibata showing up for his mentor and the moment they had after the match was the best part of the whole thing to me (I mean....obviously it would be the best part being the mark I am why would I even hide it). Ho boy were people pissed at the main event tho. :lol

Best match by a mile was the match with the Big Japan mastodons. It was one of the best matches I've seen this year. I just totally loved it.


----------



## Dimas75

The 'surprises' for W-1's debut show werent exactly spectacular. And nice to see Mutoh take care of his friends (Dupree, Sapp and Zodiac), but that wasnt really mainevent worthy.

1 big surprise for me was Masaaki Mochizuki. You dont see Dragongate guys in the other Japanese promotions a lot.


----------



## Hera

Dimas75 said:


> The 'surprises' for W-1's debut show werent exactly spectacular. And nice to see Mutoh take care of his friends (Dupree, Sapp and Zodiac), but that wasnt really mainevent worthy.
> 
> 1 big surprise for me was Masaaki Mochizuki. You dont see Dragongate guys in the other Japanese promotions a lot.


They didn't let Mochizuki kick enough goddamnit. 

W-1 looked good enough for one night but they aren't going to be able to keep pulling in indy/foreign talent like this. Laughter7 won't be showing up at every event either (or again at all). They were only there as a favor to Funaki. Mutoh didn't have a damn thing to do with that one. Having Jeff Jarrett be at the Korakuen show is nice but I have no idea why they said that right before the main event. I would think you would save that news for the website or why not say it during intermission because goddamn did the crowd not give a shit once they said Jarrett wasn't there.

At it's core W-1 has the same problem that All Japan and NOAH have. The roster is incredibly thin and there is little star power. Sure W-1 was able to bring in some of the bigger names from the smaller feds but I can't see Mutoh being able to keep bumming off of them in order to keep his shit alive. That main event left a big time sour taste in the mouth of fans too. People on twitter were pissed to say the least then add to that it had leaked on the W-1 website. Disappointment was everywhere.

The worst part of it was the two young guys they want to build around (Sanada and KAI) looked terrible. 











Actually Hama stealing Rikishi's gimmick is up there too.


----------



## Genking48

*DRAGON GATE 9/12 Summer Adventure Tag League 2013 - 2013 Sep 12*
_credit: iheartdg.com_
*0.* CIMA (5:21 Zebra Special) Chihiro Tominaga
*1. *BxB Hulk, Kzy, Mondai Ryu, Cyber Kong{W} (9:52 Cyber Bomb) Masaaki Mochizuki, Don Fujii, Kenichiro Arai{L}, Super Shisa
*2. *International Challenge Match: Uhaa Nation (5:34 Uhaa Combination) Ryotsu Shimizu
*3. *International Challenge Match: Ricochet (7:59 High Angle Shooting Star Press) The Former Super Shenlong III Yosuke Watanabe
*4. *Summer Adventure Tag League B Block: K-ness{W}, Gamma (10:57 Hikari no Wa) Jimmy Susumu, Jimmy Kanda{L}
*5. *Millenials vs. Jimmys: Eita{W}, T-Hawk, U-T (15:50 Numero Uno) Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!{L}, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin, Jimmy Kagetora
*6. *Summer Adventure Tag League A Block: Akira Tozawa, Shingo Takagi (15:23 No Contest) Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino
*7. *Open the Dream Gate Championship Match: YAMATO (21:55 Gallaria) Ryo "Jimmy" Saito
_*1st Defense_

YAMATO & Saito had the contract signing for the main event. Saito said all the fans in Korakuen Hall were behind him. For them, he would become champion. YAMATO said he was unbeatable. He was the omnipotent champion. He asked Korakuen who they wanted to win. They replied with a thunderous "SaiRyo!" call. YAMATO was undeterred, and said he just could not lose.

T-Hawk boasted about the power of the Millenials. He said they were done forever with the Jimmys. Their next target were the old timers. This brought out Mochizuki, Fujii, & Shisa. Challenges were laid out. Mochizuki said he didn't know much lucha. He did know a bit about being strong. Himself & Fujii were certainly very strong. They were more than willing to show these little punks what that word meant. CIMA came out at this point. Mochizuki asked for his permission to snuff out the future of Dragon Gate. After more bickering, CIMA made the match for the October Korakuen. The Millenials vs. Team Veteran. T-Hawk vowed to make the old timers tap out, and closed with his traditional "Adios". For this, Mochizuki reminded him that he was from Hokkaido, not Mexico. he also called the Millenials out for still being very weak on the microphone.

During the match itself, the Kagetora/Tanizaki issues returned.

MAD BLANKEY interfered at the climax of the semi final. Mondai Ryu went after Yoshino, but was quickly set up for a Bakatare from Doi. Instead of Mondai Ryu, Doi hit Yoshino! Once again, he betrayed him. He mocked him for not seeing the clues Doi gave him during recent matches. Doi said that this was the end of WORLD-1. He joined MAD BLANKEY. He also forcibly brought Ricochet backstage with him. 

Tozawa was just upset that his match was ruined. Still, Yoshino seemed to side with them. He promised to get the last word on Doi.

YAMATO celebrated the win, and Doi joining MB. He called out CIMA and asked for an interesting challenger. CIMA dismissed the notion that this was an easy win. He asked if he had anyone in mind for a challenger. The Great and Powerful YAMATO welcomed anyone to dare challenge him. This brought out Yoshino. CIMA asked him if he knew what he was doing, what with all craziness that just happened to him. Yoshino was confident, he wanted the title match. YAMATO accepted, but noted that Yoshino was now fighting on his own. Tozawa & Team Best Friends came out. Tozawa told Yoshino that he would never be alone. They would second him for the title match. With that, CIMA set the title match for the 10/10 Korakuen. 

Some more arguing between the two sides lead to a 5 vs. 3 handicap match being made for 10/10. Tozawa, Takagi, & Nation vs. Hulk, Doi, Kzy, Mondai Ryu, & Kong.

This left the problem of Yoshinos' partner for the tag league. The fans immediately began to chant for Ricochet. CIMA delivered the bad news that Ricochet would be returning to America after the Kantou leg of this tour. Ricochet himself got in the ring. He had a recommendation for Yoshino. He recommended Watanabe. Yoshino was hesitant at first, but eventually relented. Watanabe will replace Doi for the rest of their league matches.

Yoshino agreed to fight alongside Team Best Friend full time. Tozawa also welcomed Ricochet & Shachi to join, because they were just 2 great guys. Tozawa, Yoshino, Ricochet, Nation, & Takagi all joined hands to symbolize their friendship, and the start of their new unit.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Team Best Friends ftw!!!


----------



## Chismo

So, theres' a possibility we get YAMATO, Hulk & Doi vs. Shingo, Tozawa & Yoshino. :mark:


----------



## Concrete

Did I mention how much I enjoyed that Wrestle-1 show? At 4AM on no sleep I was going NUTS for some of the surprises and STUFF! Shibata and Funaki stiffing each other to death was wonderful to see and I have hope now that maybe at a future Wrestle-1 show we get something like Funaki/Shibata/Saku vs Kono/Zero-1 DUDES! 

BJPW vs. W-1 tag was full of lots of crazy cool sequences. I'd have to go back to see if it was really a great match but watching it live I can say it certainly felt like it. You'd have to really get sucked into the sequences though because otherwise you'll probably question the entire point of it.


----------



## Snapdragon

How do you guys feel about the Millienials in DG?

I've only seen a tiny bit of Eita and Tomahawk and nothing from U-T.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

I am watching Misawa vs Vader 05.02.99 right now. Damn, this is an awesome match so far.


----------



## Bubz

Is that the Tokyo Dome match? Because that fucking rules.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Bubz said:


> Is that the Tokyo Dome match? Because that fucking rules.


Yeah, Vader and Misawa put on a great match. The power bomb outside the ring was pretty sick. The crowd was hot when Misawa won the triple crown. 

I also Kobashi and Vader work a great match for an April/16/99 show for the Champion Carnival Finals.

Awesome stuff.


----------



## Chismo

Vader is the best big man ever. His NJPW/AJPW/NOAH/UWFi stuff is dope.


----------



## bme

Wrestling Dontaku '13
Goto/Shibata ***1/2
Okada/Suzuki ***1/2
Nakamura/Benjamin **

Dominion'13
Goto/Shibata 2 ****
Devitt/Tanahashi **
Okada/Makabe ***

Kizuna Road '13
Okada/Devitt ***
Sakuraba/Nagata ***1/2
Goto/Shibata 3 ****
Ishii/Suzuki ***
Sombra/Nakamura **1/2

Best matches of G1 series
Ishii/Tanahashi ****
Ishii/Shibata ****
Nakamura/Ibushi ***1/2
Nagata/Ibushi ***1/2
Okada/Shibata ***1/2
Okada/Ishii ***1/2
Makabe/Ishii ****
Suzuki/Ibushi ***1/2
Yano/Suzuki ***1/2
Archer/Smith Jr. ***1/2
Tanahashi/Shibata ****

- Think the quality of Devitts matches has gone down since his heel turn.
- From their interaction during the 6man, Ishii/Ibushi needs to happen in the near future.
- Yano is awesome.
- Shibata reminds me of Lesnar, when his music hits you know sh*ts going down.
- More Ibushi in NJPW please.


----------



## Hera

Mascara Dorada is who CMLL sent over for Destruction.
Tananashi/Devitt is a lumberjack match.
Shibata said he'd like to do another match with Ishii.
Ibushi and Kenny Omega might be doing the World Tag League in December.



> I have hope now that maybe at a future Wrestle-1 show we get something like Funaki/Shibata/Saku vs Kono/Zero-1 DUDES!


I don't think laughter7 are going to show up in W-1 again. It was hilarious that Shibata said he realized the higher level of New Japan after doing that show. :lol


----------



## Chismo

I'd rather see Ishii vs. Ibushi at the Sumo Hall.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Can somebody do me a favor & PM me the names of the two latest NJPW PPVS? I've been slacking on my NJPW downloading lately & it's hard to find this stuff without running into spoilers of any kind. I'd appreciate it a ton.


----------



## Chismo

AJPW 10/22

- Suwama vs. Akebono for the TCC
- Akiyama & Shiozaki vs. Suwama & Doering (EVOLUTION) II for the Tag Titles 
- Kotaro & Aoki vs. Irie & K. Ishii for the All Asias


----------



## Hera

It's Okada vs Tanahashi in two weeks at King of Pro Wrestling.
Naito will take on Takahashi for the Wrestle Kingdom spot.
Marufuji will face Nakamura for the IC title.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Another Okada/Tanahashi? Not complaining as long as they keep delivering.


----------



## seabs

> NJPW "DESTRUCTION", 29.09.2013 (WPW/PPV/iPPV)
> Kobe World Hall
> 8,000 Fans - Super No Vacancy
> 
> 0. Takashi Iizuka, Yujiro Takahashi & YOSHI-HASHI besiegen Tiger Mask, BUSHI & Takaaki Watanabe (6:13) nach dem Tokyo Pimps von Takahashi gegen Watanabe.
> 1. Special Tag Match: Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA besiegen TAKA Michinoku & Taichi (12:10) als Shelley TAKA nach dem OUTATIME pinnte.
> 2. NWA World Heavyweight Title: Rob Conway (c) besiegt Jushin Thunder Liger (8:16) mit dem Ego Trip.
> 3. Special Eight Man Tag Match: Togi Makabe, Máscara Dorada , Tomoaki Honma & Captain New Japan besiegen Karl Anderson, Rey Bucanero , Tama Tonga & Bad Luck Fale (10:05) nach einem Front Cradle von Dorada gegen Bucanero.
> 4. Special Singles Match: Toru Yano besiegt Minoru Suzuki (8:56) durch Countout.
> 5. Special Tag Match: Kazushi Sakuraba & Katsuyori Shibata besiegen Yuji Nagata & Manabu Nakanishi (10:49) als Sakuraba Nagata pinnte.
> 6. Lumberjack Death Match: Hiroshi Tanahashi besiegt Prince Devitt (13:32) mit dem High Fly Flow.
> 7. NEVER Openweight Title vs. Tokyo Dome IWGP Heavyweight Title Contendership: Tetsuya Naito besiegt Masato Tanaka (c) (18:10) mit einer Stardust Press - Titelwechsel.
> 8. IWGP Intercontinental Title: Shinsuke Nakamura (c) besiegt Shelton Benjamin (12:07) mit dem Boma Ye (1st defense).
> 9. IWGP Heavyweight Title: Kazuchika Okada (c) besiegt Satoshi Kojima (24:44) mit dem Rainmaker (4th defense).


*Not too excited about yet another Okada/Tanahashi match this soon.*


----------



## Hera

Pretty sure Okada is dropping the belt to Tanahashi so Tanahashi can drop the belt to Naito at Wrestle Kingdom.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Okada/Tanahashi again? Man...


----------



## DOPA

EmbassyForever said:


> Okada/Tanahashi again? Man...


Exactly my reaction. I love their matches but way too soon for yet another clash. It'll be an awesome match I'm sure but still not excited.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Is Okada/Tanahashi Official?


----------



## Rah

Imagine Taka headlining Wrestle Kingdom.

Haha. Fuck that.


----------



## seabs

Hera said:


> Pretty sure Okada is dropping the belt to Tanahashi so Tanahashi can drop the belt to Naito at Wrestle Kingdom.


*Same. At least the tension should be off the hook with an outcome that is as close to 50/50 as you can get. I just hope they work a different style of match for once to freshen it up.*


----------



## Hera

I had a very strong feeling before the match was even made that either Naito or Okada wouldn't make it to the WK main event. There's really no reason at all to have Okada/Tanahashi again if Okada isn't dropping the belt. They could feed anyone to Okada for the next two shows..... but they aren't. 

People should look at it this way. New Japan is trying as hard as they can to protect Okada while giving Naito the push that was planned before his knee injury. 

What I want to happen more than anything on this show is Marufuji winning the IC belt. I know it won't happen but I think it would be a good thing for that belt and for NOAH. Besides all that it's seriously time for Nakamura to get back into the main title scene again. People acting like he is as old as Nagata when he's only two years older than Naito.


----------



## Rah

Age is nothing but a number. When he's banging out performances better than just about anyone else, he deserves everything he's given.


----------



## Derek

Ugh, not wanting another Tana reign. I was hoping Okada would have at least one successful defense against Tana but if it would only serve the purpose of him dropping it to Naito then so be it. 

If Okada loses to Tana and Nakamura drops the IC title, could that lead to those 2 facing each other at the Dome? IIRC they had a match against each other in last years G1 but it could still be used as a big interest match for a future show.


----------



## smitlick

Entire Show was pretty meh... Nothing I'd really have near a MOTYC tbh. Tanahashi & Devitt was pretty meh and everything else was pretty similar. Had some pretty average streaming issues to at points.


----------



## rafz

Bringing up some classic puro that I watched these days:

Kenta Kobashi vs. The Gladiator - AJPW 04/09/1999
_Great strength confrontation of these two monsters. IIt's amazing how low or mid card wrestlers in U.S. federations (WCW or WWF/E) can do such a good job in Japan, another example's there. Or does anyone remember a Mike Awesome match so good?_
******

Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Johnny Ace - AJPW 28/02/1998
_What I just said about Mike Awesome applies perfectly to John Laurinaitis too. But this guy made a whole career in Japan, especially teaming up with Kobashi. In this one, we can see Misawa bringing up the best of Ace in a awesome singles match. _
*****1/2*


----------



## topper1

rafz said:


> Bringing up some classic puro that I watched these days:
> 
> Kenta Kobashi vs. The Gladiator - AJPW 04/09/1999
> Or does anyone remember a Mike Awesome match so good?[/I]
> ******


vs Tanaka and Hayabusa.


----------



## Hera

King of Pro Wrestling card is out.

Okada vs Tanahashi
Nakamura vs Marufuji
Naito vs Takahashi
Nagata vs Sakuraba
Ishii vs Shibata
Makabe/Honma/"X" vs Fale/Anderson/Devitt (I'm going to guess that X is a returning Ryusuke Taguchi)
Watanabe/Tenzan vs Archer/Smith Jr.
Yano vs Suzuki
Kozlov/Romero vs KUSHIDA/Shelly
Tiger Mask/Liger/Super Strong Machine/Nakanishi vs Jado/Gedo/TACOS (yoshi-hashi)/Iizuka



Looking at the card it seems like Suzuki will get the next title shot. I say that because I refuse to believe they'll ever put Shibata in that position. Still if Okada is dropping the belt I don't think there's a better match for the last event of the year (well there's the Global Tag League but yeah) in Osaka than Shibata/Tanahashi. It will certainly be interesting to see what they do. 

The build to Wrestle Kingdom is about to begin.


----------



## Groovemachine

Ishii/Shibata 2? Yes please.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Pulling for Time Splitters to win back the titles from Forever Hooligans.


----------



## Hera

Kojima dislocated his shoulder so he will be out for a bit. Wonder if they'll make the Global Tag League for the tag titles.
I wasn't aware that this is essentially Watanabe's last match as a young lion. He's going out on his excursion after this match.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Nakamura vs Marufuji
Naito vs Takahashi
Nagata vs Sakuraba
Ishii vs Shibata

These matches got me hyped. Especially Nakamra/Marafuji. They do something with their Junior division, it's looking stale as fuck right now. Aside from KUSHIDA aren't they developing any other up and coming juniors?

On a small note, the Bullet Club theme is tuff. Does anyone know where I get their track?


----------



## Hera

The next music CD is coming out on October 9th. 

It has the extended mix of Okada's theme that was used at WK this year, Takahashi's new saxy theme, all of the new themes for Bullet Club, Kozlov, Shelton's (which I love), KES, DBS Jr, Iizuka, Shelly, Yohei, Sho Tanaka mark and various themes from shows this year.


----------



## seabs

*Watanabe in their with KES is pretty awesome. Ishii/Shibata II should rule in Sumo Hall. Really pulling for Ibushi/Ishii on the OSAKA show. Yano/Suzuki will always be good. The rest? Eh/ Marufuji and Yujiro can sod off. Nagata/Sakuraba I don't have any hopes for. FH/TS will be good but seen, seen and seen before. *


----------



## Snapdragon

Tanahashi vs Okada again?

Another possible Tanahashi title reign?

Ughhhhh


----------



## seabs

*If he does win then he'd lose it to Naito at Wrestle Kingdom. Would much prefer to see Okada/Naito there though but I guess Naito/Tanahashi is better business. Would like to see Tanahashi in a big money singles attraction match at Tokyo Dome rather than the Title match for a change though. *


----------



## bme

Only interested in Nakamura/Marufugi, Ishii/Shibata 2 & Nagata/Sakuraba 2, but will probably end up watching the whole event.
Nagata/Sakuraba was really good and Ishii/Shibata was the best NJPW match i've seen.

Never cared for any Okada/Tanahashi match. 
They wouldn't make this match just for Okada to retain, but Naito has the big win over Tanahashi already.


----------



## EmbassyForever

KOPW could end up as Show Of The Year. Other than your typical 8 Man everything looks like it could be fun/good/awesome.


----------



## Chismo

Marufuji, haha.

Anyway, Okada's not dropping the belt, the purpose of this match is to solidify him and his reign even more, and going over Tanahashi again is the best way to do it. They just did Tanahashi/Naito at G1, they're not doing it in the Dome again. Tana/Okada wrestling again makes sense because their last match ended in a draw, and if Okada wins this time, that's it, he's (kayfabe) a better wrestler. He's practically the new Ace. Which means Naito possibly dethroning him in the Dome would be big.

I could be wrong, though, but doubt it. :lenny


----------



## seabs

Chismo said:


> Marufuji, haha.
> 
> Anyway, Okada's not dropping the belt, the purpose of this match is to solidify him and his reign even more, and going over Tanahashi again is the best way to do it. *They just did Tanahashi/Naito at G1, they're not doing it in the Dome again.* Tana/Okada wrestling again makes sense because their last match ended in a draw, and if Okada wins this time, that's it, he's (kayfabe) a better wrestler. He's practically the new Ace. Which means Naito possibly dethroning him in the Dome would be big.
> 
> I could be wrong, though, but doubt it. :lenny


*because New Japan have a recent history of being very much against running the same match more than once in a short space of time :kobe8*


----------



## Hera

Chismo said:


> Marufuji, haha.
> 
> Anyway, Okada's not dropping the belt, the purpose of this match is to solidify him and his reign even more, and going over Tanahashi again is the best way to do it. They just did Tanahashi/Naito at G1, they're not doing it in the Dome again. Tana/Okada wrestling again makes sense because their last match ended in a draw, and if Okada wins this time, that's it, he's (kayfabe) a better wrestler. He's practically the new Ace. Which means Naito possibly dethroning him in the Dome would be big.
> 
> I could be wrong, though, but doubt it. :lenny


Or Naito dethroning his idol Tanahashi would be bigger. Tana doesn't even have to drop the belt at WK. Look at this year as the example. Okada beat him eventually and it didn't really matter that he didn't do it at WK. 

Plus if Okada wins this match who is he going to face at Power Struggle? You want to solidify his reign but if he beats Tanahashi he has a whole other show before Wrestle Kingdom and there's no one on the roster for him to face to get people truly excited. Okada's beaten everyone and you aren't get a match with him and Nakamura. There's nothing else for Okada to do but to drop the belt at this point.

You also have the fact that the next champ will be the 60th. Tana will also have the record of 7 reigns if he wins. He'll also surpass Mutoh in total number of days as champ if he beats Okada. But somehow all of these facts don't matter because Naito beat him to win G1 so him beating Tanahashi again won't matter as much. Okay.


----------



## Chismo

Uh, oh... :lenny Breeeaaath.


----------



## Snapdragon

Is it just me or is NJPW's Junior Title and Tag Title scene non-existent? I'm not really interested in more Time-Splitters vs Hooligans matches


----------



## flag sabbath

Tanahashi 'owes' Okada a successful defence in return for WK7 & I'm pretty certain that's what King Of Pro Wrestling will be. When's Goto due back? He'd be the obvious opponent for Okada before the Dome.


----------



## Chismo

Snapdragon said:


> Is it just me or is NJPW's Junior Title and Tag Title scene non-existent? I'm not really interested in more Time-Splitters vs Hooligans matches


It's not just you. They're obviously waiting for Taguchi to come back and win the belt from Devitt. Until then, it will remain dead and buried. Which is a damn shame, because they have BUSHI, TAKA, Taichi, KUSHIDA, Shelley, they can always get Omega, etc.



flag sabbath said:


> When's Goto due back? He'd be the obvious opponent for Okada before the Dome.


He'll be ready for WK. Which means another Shibata match.


----------



## Snapdragon

Chismo said:


> It's not just you. They're obviously waiting for Taguchi to come back and win the belt from Devitt. Until then, it will remain dead and buried. Which is a damn shame, because they have BUSHI, TAKA, Taichi, KUSHIDA, Shelley, they can always get Omega, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> He'll be ready for WK. Which means another Shibata match.


And of course Taguchi will have 0 credible challengers to face besides doing 5 matches with Devitt I'm sure.

What is Kenny Omega up to? Mostly DDT? I haven't seen his name on a card for a while


----------



## Hera

flag sabbath said:


> Tanahashi 'owes' Okada a successful defence in return for WK7 & I'm pretty certain that's what King Of Pro Wrestling will be. When's Goto due back? He'd be the obvious opponent for Okada before the Dome.



Maybe they'll do the draw finish again. Okada said he'd give up the belt if it happened. So then you get Okada/Tanahashi at Power Struggle for the vacant title. Beating Tanahashi is one thing but having a throw away defense before WK takes away from the fact that he finally defended the belt against him. Beating Tana after two draw finishes would make Okada look better than a defense at KOPW.


It isn't like any of this shit matters anyway. Naito is getting the belt sooner rather than later. The only true wonder I have is if they'll finally put it on Goto next year.


----------



## Chismo

Snapdragon said:


> And of course Taguchi will have 0 credible challengers to face besides doing 5 matches with Devitt I'm sure.
> 
> What is Kenny Omega up to? Mostly DDT? I haven't seen his name on a card for a while


Kenny is a DDT guy. There are rumours of him and Ibushi for World Tag League, though.


----------



## Hera

Kota Ibushi is now a member of New Japan. He'll continue with DDT as well. So he's affiliated with both.
This is from the press conference that is airing as I type on youtube.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm glad he signed with New Japan. He's finally graduated to the big leagues!


----------



## Hera

I'm super excited even if he said he's going after Devitt first. :lmao
I love that he's going to be a part of New Japan but at the same time he's not abandoning DDT. Glad that both organizations were able to work something out.


----------



## Chismo

Uh, thank fuck he's staying with DDT as well. Class. After all, he's their biggest draw, he puts butts in seats.

Ibushi in New Japan = MIND BLOWN.


----------



## Hera

He signed a 3 year contract with DDT and a one year contract with New Japan. I assume the NJ deal can be extended if it works out well. New Japan will produce Kota merch and sell it. He won't be appearing outside of DDT and New Japan. He'll go on tour as well. 

Based enuhito transcribed and translated the whole press conference.
http://blog.livedoor.jp/hbkidcool/archives/51923125.html

Also he's the mystery "X" in the 3 man tag match so it will be Ibushi, Honma, Makabe vs Devitt, Anderson and Fale.

edit: Forgot that Shelley's out with an injury (herniated disc) so it will be Forever Hooligans vs Taichi and Taka for the belts. KUSHIDA is replacing Kojima when New Japan come to Texas for the NWA. He'll be having a title match against Rob Conway. Liger is also making the trip.


----------



## malek

Crap ! Can't believe that Shelley is out injured again  Anyone knows how long it takes to recover from these type of injury ?!


----------



## Chismo

Shame he's going to be a Junior first, but what the hell, the division needs him, desperately.


----------



## Mon Joxley

How often does a guy from a smaller promotion sign with New Japan? Based on my [limited] Puro knowledge, it seems that most wrestlers stay loyal to one company or promoter. For example KENTA has always been a NOAH guy, CIMA is a Dragon Gate guy and so-on. Do New Japan not like signing guys that don't come out of their dojo or are the wrestlers just not that interested in working for New Japan?

Cheers.


----------



## Martyn

Okada also isn't a New Japan guy and they're pushing him to the moon, so it's not true.


----------



## Hera

Martyn said:


> Okada also isn't a New Japan guy and they're pushing him to the moon, so it's not true.


How do you figure that Okada isn't a New Japan guy? I'd really love to here this. I'm actually waiting breathlessly for this response.


----------



## Rah

Hera said:


> How do you figure that Okada isn't a New Japan guy? I'd really love to here this. I'm actually waiting breathlessly for this response.


I assume he means Okada's stint with Toryumon for the first three years of his career before signing/debuting in NJPW.


----------



## Hera

Rah said:


> I assume he means Okada's stint with Toryumon for the first three years of his career before signing/debuting in NJPW.


That was my assumption as well but even then it's a stretch to say that he isn't a New Japan guy.

I'm still not 100% sure that if Tanahashi loses against Okada he doesn't challenge for the title again or just if Okada is champ. Cause if it's the first one well...yeah...that pretty much seals it. Okada will vacate the title to Tanahashi if it's a draw. 2stip4me


----------



## Obfuscation

Had a bad feeling Shelley got injured during the match vs Taka & Taichi at Destruction. You could see it post-match. Nuts.

Hooligans vs Taka & Taichi rematch is awesome & honestly more appealing, tbhayley. Their first match this year was fabulous.


----------



## seabs

*Okada's a New Japan guy. That's where all his fame and popularity is from. Nobody associates him with Toryumon over New Japan. AJ Styles wrestled for other Indies before TNA came along but you don't call him a NWA Wildside guy or whatever. He's a TNA guy because that's where all his fame stems from. *


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Anybody else just not feeling Okada's Red Ink? I mean it's not a horrible move, I just don't like it personally.


----------



## seabs

*I don't think anybody DOES like it much.*


----------



## Snapdragon

Farnham the Drunk said:


> Anybody else just not feeling Okada's Red Ink? I mean it's not a horrible move, I just don't like it personally.


It's a terrible move. I don't know if it's the wrestlers or NJPW management but I hate when guys like Okada and Naito just randomly break out new submission finishers that they don't need.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

It wouldn't be so bad if he used it similar to how his Deep in Debt submission is used, but the Red Ink as an actual match finisher is laughable. It's honestly the only thing he does that makes me come back to reality as I'm watching his matches. Just a nitpicking complaint, but even the crowd doesn't really react to it when it's initially applied. I like the name though, dude should just do a modified Dragon Sleeper or something. :lol


----------



## Obfuscation

I like it. Only flaw I have with it is how the Rainmaker is such a mega staple finisher. Gives Red Ink never much of a chance to play into the finish b/c Rainmaker is the go to move that fans want to see hit to end the match. But it still serves a purpose for the dramatic effect in the finishing stretches.

Think Naito's roll through Koji Clutch is > though.


----------



## Rah

Farnham the Drunk said:


> Anybody else just not feeling Okada's Red Ink? I mean it's not a horrible move, I just don't like it personally.


It's terrible both in aesthetic appearance and how it's worked. I can't remember the last time I watched Okada (Destruction/Kojima?) but the application was the fucking pits.


----------



## Genking48

_credit: iheartdg.com_
*DRAGON GATE - 10/13 GATE OF VICTORY 
10/13/2013 Aichi, Nagoya Telepia Hall*
*0.* Ryotsu Shimizu (5:00 Time Limit Draw) Mike Sydal
*1.* Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!{W} (9:21 Backslide from Heaven) Masaaki Mochizuki, Gamma{L}
*2.* Uhaa Nation (4:45 No Contest) Mondai Ryu
*3.* YAMATO{W}, Kzy (12:18 Gallaria) CIBA{L}, The Former Super Shenlong III: Yosuke Watanabe
*4.* T-Hawk{W}, Eita, U-T (15:19 Night Ride) Jimmy Susumu{L}, Jimmy Kagetora, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin
*5.* Masato Yoshino, Akira Tozawa, Uhaa Nation{W}, Shingo Takagi (18:02 Uhaa Combination) BxB Hulk, Naruki Doi, Cyber Kong, Mondai Ryu{L}

MONSTER EXPRESS made their Nagoya debut after the opener. Yoshino talked about winning the Dream Gate, although they failed as a team to capture the Triangle. He said Tozawa had an announcement to make. Tozawa congratulated Horiguchi on his Brave Gate win. Horiguchi accepted, but told him to tget to his ulterior motive. Tozawa told him that a MX member wanted a title match. Horiguchi accepted, from any of them. Uhaa eagerly stepped up, but was gently let down by Tozawa, who told him he didn't meet the division requirements. Tozawa told Horiguchi that it was none of the members in the ring, but their new foreign reinforcement. Horiguchi refused, saying he would not accept the challenge without knowing anything about them. Tozawa relented, and unveiled (via photograph) the new foreigner- Dragon Gate USA regular Anthony Nese. Horiguchi was impressed with his physique, but noted that the Brave Gate wasn't about muscles. The match was set for Osaka.

Nation and Modnai Ryu were added to the main event after MX & MB brawled into their singles match.

The Jimmys & Millenials had a war of words after their match. T-Hawk told Susumu he got a taste of what would happen in the Key Hunting match on 11/7. That is a T-Hawk win, followed by a Dream Gate title capture. Tanizaki brought up the poison mist incidents. T-Hawk blew it off, saying that despite the setback they were not afraid of any ancient luchadores. U-T, making his first in ring appearance in his hometown, asked if the Jimmys resorted to such tactics out of fear. A brawl ensued. Tanizaki reminded T-Hawk of the time he had to save "Mr. Pii Pii". If he forgot about it, he was welcome to purchase the Memorial Gate in Wakayama DVD for a refresher. T-Hawk once again mentioned the 2 Millenials assistants coming from Mexico. Tanizaki said that the next time they come to Nagoya, the Jimmys will have won this feud.

Takagi challenged MAD BLANKEY to a Triangle Gate title match in Osaka. Tozawa & Nation will be his partners. YAMATO initially refused. Takagi pressed further, wondering if YAMATO was scared of Uhaa. YAMATO told MX not to forget that Kong was the Real Muscle Monster. Takagi assured everyone that such a thing was absurd, and the Real Muscle Monster was Nation. YAMATO decided to accept the challenge on the basis of finding out who the Real Muscle Monster was.

*Card (so far) for: 11/3/2013 Osaka, BODYMAKER COLOSSEUM ~THE GATE OF DESTINY 2013~*
-Open the Brave Gate Championship Match: Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!! vs. Anthony Nese
-Open the Triangle Gate Championship Match: YAMATO, BxB Hulk, Cyber Kong vs. Akira Tozawa, Shingo Takagi, Uhaa Nation
-29th Open the Twin Gate Champion Team Decision Match: T-Hawk, Eita vs. K-ness, Dragon Kid
-Open the Dream Gate Championship Match: Masato Yoshino vs. Naruki Doi


----------



## Obfuscation

NESE. Hell yeah.

BODYMAKER show looks quite strong on paper. I tend to have my letdowns with Dragon Gate, but I feel like this one could come through. Hope so. At the very least it should be fun. That's what I can generally expected a bit of the time.


----------



## Snapdragon

WAIT WHAT THE FUCK

Yoshino is Dragon Gate champ now.

Why? Just why!!!? Why would they take the belt off Yamato, I don't understand this company.

At least the Millienials won the tag straps.


----------



## Chismo

Because they're pussies and afraid to let heel champs headline big shows. Terrible decision, face Yoshino is meh, and YAMATO is one of the best wrestlers in the world.


----------



## Snapdragon

Yoshino is meh in general, he's been doing the same routine for years and is bland as ever.


----------



## Obfuscation

Not a lie, but I'll live with it. Not sure why Yamato got jipped of his reign. Championship is playing hot potato to make up for how long CIMA was champ? Who knows.


----------



## Snapdragon

The Primer said:


> Not a lie, but I'll live with it. Not sure why Yamato got jipped of his reign. Championship is playing hot potato to make up for how long CIMA was champ? Who knows.


Keeping the belt warm for that 4th CIMA title reign!


----------



## Obfuscation

I'll go back to not watching Dragon Gate once that happens.


----------



## Hera

Power Struggle matches so far

Okada vs Anderson
Nakamura vs Suzuki (if Nakamura loses he joins Suzuki-Gun.)

New match added for Wrestle Kingdom.
Nagata/Sakuraba vs Daniel and Rolles Gracie.


The top 2 matches on the card are must watch. Both MOTY candidates. Neither come close to Ibushi/Nakamura which is my MOTY but both were absolutely fantastic. Ishii/Shibata was amazing but not as good as the G1 match. It never could be but it was longer and still incredibly enjoyable. The Jr. tag title match is the other match I'd add that you have to see. No one came out after Naito won so we don't know who's next for the WK shot.


----------



## Rah

Why the fuck is Nagata added to that?


----------



## pgi86

Rah said:


> Why the fuck is Nagata added to that?


Because, hopefully, they have cool plans for Shibata at the Dome. Shibata vs. Tanahashi, please! Or, I'd be down for Shibata vs. Ishii III as well.


----------



## Hera

Nagata was the one that answered the challenge and Saku was the one that said "Hey don't leave me out of this." 
I would have liked to have seen Saku bring in a new member of laughter7 but that's not gonna happen.


----------



## Rah

I'm not much following the storylines (if you'd call it that) but I thought Nagata was hugely exposed in his tag match against Laughter7 so I can only imagine what this is going to be like.

Echoing the hopes for other plans regarding Shibata, though.


Edit: then, again, I'm so out the loop I haven't seen Ishii/Shibata II. 

Edit 2: It happened today. fpalm


----------



## Snapdragon

The Young Bucks just announced that they are debuting for NJPW on Oct 25th!!!

Looks like they're in the Junior Tag Tournament and facing Trent Barreta and Brian Kendrick in Round 1


----------



## malek

Great news


----------



## Hera

It's Naito vs Tanaka at Power Struggle. New Japan also announced that Shibata, Sakuraba and Ibushi will all be on the card. That's the only information we have now.

They are also holding a Jr. tag team tournament on Oct 25th and Nov 6th. Both will be on iPPV. Here's the teams.

Taichi & TAKA Michinoku
Jado & Gedo
Tiger Mask & Jushin Thunder Liger
Barretta & Brian Kendrick
The Young Bucks
Yohei Komatsu & KUSHIDA
BUSHI & Valiente
Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero


Young Bucks are the new members of Bullet Club.


----------



## EmbassyForever

"Young Bucks are the new members of Bullet Club."

OMG YES


----------



## Hera

Forgot to post the World Tag League teams so here you go: 

Suzuki/Benjamin
TenCozy
KES
Ishii/Nakamura
Devitt/Fale
Okada/Yoshi-Hashi
Makabe/Homna
Naito/La Sombra
Tanahashi/Captain New Japan
Tanaka/Takahashi
Yano/Iizuka
Nakanishi/Strong Man


----------



## Nervosa

Ishii Nakamura tagging again. LOVE IT.


----------



## Chismo

Chismo said:


> Marufuji, haha.
> 
> *Anyway, Okada's not dropping the belt, the purpose of this match is to solidify him and his reign even more, and going over Tanahashi again is the best way to do it*. They just did Tanahashi/Naito at G1, they're not doing it in the Dome again. Tana/Okada wrestling again makes sense because their last match ended in a draw, and if Okada wins this time, that's it, he's (kayfabe) a better wrestler. He's practically the new Ace. Which means Naito possibly dethroning him in the Dome would be big.
> 
> I could be wrong, though, but doubt it. :lenny


:lenny


----------



## Rah

Shu'up.

You've got to love how NJPW worked so many people; including Meltzer who was ensuring his subscribers that Okada was dropping the title. Him being told "that's not best for business" in response to him stating Okada should retain has to be one of the greatest things said by a Japanese promoter that isn't named Shiraishi.


----------



## Joshi Judas

That finishing stretch was so awesome :mark: :mark: 

Also, looks like it'll be Nakamura vs MiSu on the next iPPV and if Nakamura loses, he must join Suzukigun. Interesting stip and should be a great match.


----------



## Mr. I

Rah said:


> Shu'up.
> 
> You've got to love how NJPW worked so many people; including Meltzer who was ensuring his subscribers that Okada was dropping the title. Him being told "that's not best for business" in response to him stating Okada should retain has to be one of the greatest things said by a Japanese promoter that isn't named Shiraishi.


Hang on now, a major reason he believed Okada was dropping the title, was Tanahashi putting CMLL's Universal title on the line, a title that isn't supposed to be defended like that (once a year in a tournament). However, NJPW dropped this at the last minute and made no mention of this wager on the day of the iPPV or beyond (Tanahashi is still Universal Champion for CMLL).

It's hardly a big thing to be "worked" when they outright deceive you.


----------



## Rah

Except he nor NJPW had jurisdiction to make that. It was just Tanahashi being flippant/overly confident to Okada's demands that Tanahashi should never be able to challenge him again and not actual fact that it was on the line. A "I see your X and raise you Y" and nothing more.


----------



## Hera

I'm still not sure if he's out of the title picture just while Okada has the belt or he's out of it "for good" (he's not out for good). That's why I was convinced that they were going with Tanahashi. It all worked out in the end when it comes to building up Okada but they've done a piss poor job with Naito. As for Tana I would think he'll go after the NWA title at WK now that they are keeping him away from the top of the card for now. I think doing Tanahashi/Nakamura for the IC title as some people want would really take away from an Okada/Naito main event.

The commentators talked about how the result was about bringing in a new generation so that's going to be a sticking point to look out for. I don't really care that I got worked in the least. Sometimes New Japan is predictable as fuck (NAITO VS TANAKA AGAIN) but then they can surprise people. At least their shit makes logical sense unlike Dragon Gate. :argh:



> Also, looks like it'll be Nakamura vs MiSu on the next iPPV and if Nakamura loses, he must join Suzukigun. Interesting stip and should be a great match.


I'm almost praying that Shinsuke loses. All of the stables minus Bullet Club are stale as shit and they need to do something to mix it up. If they are giving the belt to Naito then maybe we can finally get into the Okada/Nakamura program with CHAOS/Suzuki-gun being the backdrop. That being said I don't think MiSu is winning.


----------



## Concrete

Junior tag tournament looks super FUN!!! Young Bucks in NJPW is the coolest beans I've seen all year possibly. The fact they are going against Trent and Kendrick is a little bit disappointing but what the fudge ever it still is capable of being a good match for sure. Looks like it could be a little bit of a pick me up for that junior tag scene. Hopefully they'll lead to the junior singles ranks getting beefed up a little more for true contenders.

World Tag League looks less than inspiring if that is the list of teams. Can you actually point to where you found those since I can't locate a list. If it is, there looks like way too much fluff in there. Ishii/Nakamura is great and all but I can't point to any other team that I'm like "That could be a rad edition to this weak tag division". MAYBE, Makabe/Honma but even that's a stretch. Thought we'd get a little more but I really don't know why I thought that. NJPW is certainly awesome because of an awesome heavyweight singles division and there isn't anything wrong with that I just wish there was a little more going on with the other groups.

Oh and Okada going over was not what I was expecting but certainly what I was hoping! Now I greatly look forward to Okada vs Naito AT THE DOME!!! Maybe we'll get Tana vs. Nakamura or who the hell knows. Feels now like things are certainly left open for some grand matches. Was not looking that much towards Tanahashi vs Naito again.


----------



## Hera

Here's the poster for the Tag League.



Spoiler: poster


----------



## Concrete

Appreciate that. Hmmmm...Yeah. Not sure if I'd drop money on viewing parts of this tournament.


----------



## Hera

We'll have to see how the rest of the card looks. I hope they don't stream the whole thing. That would be some pretty major overkill. 

I'm so excited for the show on the 25th however. 
Sho Tanaka vs MiSu! :mark::mark::mark::mark: Sho's the ring boy that usually eats Suzuki's foot during Kaze Ni Nare.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Hera said:


> I'm almost praying that Shinsuke loses. All of the stables minus Bullet Club are stale as shit and they need to do something to mix it up. If they are giving the belt to Naito then maybe we can finally get into the Okada/Nakamura program with CHAOS/Suzuki-gun being the backdrop. That being said I don't think MiSu is winning.



Usually with stipulations like these, it would be safe to assume Nakamura loses and joins Suzukigun. Potential IC matches against Tana and Shibata maybe? I don't care how they build up the program, but the matches would be amazing. 

And of course, if he defects, Okada becomes the leader of Chaos and we finally get the Okada/Nakamura program we have been waiting for.

I agree on the stables getting stale part though, especially Chaos. The Bullet Club always hangs together and feels like a true stable. Even Suzukigun comes out with MiSu at times and looks like a real gang. I can't remember the last time I saw Chaos together though. Time to shake things up.


----------



## seabs

*Chaos has needed splitting in two all year. Let Okada/Nakamura/Ishii bridge off into a heel stable and side the rest with someone like Makabe to freshen them up and not leave the heel breakaway group being led by someone like Yujiro. 

I don't see why Nakamura loses. Isn't the build that if he loses he'll be forced to join the bad guys in their clique? All these posts seem to assume that if he loses then his character will turn for no reason turn because of the stip. Seems to me like them putting the Nakamura/Suzuki-Gun feud to bed. Plus I don't see Suzuki as the guy they put the IC belt on either. Nakamura's having a major defense at Tokyo Dome most likely. Plus I'll be SHOCKED if Tanahashi isn't in a major match. Stepping away from the title picture for the rest of Okada's reign (that's only until January 4th btw) does in no way mean he's becoming a midcarder for a bit. Shibata is free from Sakuraba now so I'd guess Tanahashi/Shibata is what they go with. If not Tanahashi then he'll face Nakamura. If I had to guess then I'd say an outside big name for the odd one out to face. Actually I forgot all about Goto. Shibata/Goto and Tanahashi/Nakamura then. It's been over 2 years now since their last match so it'll do strong after all that time. Okada/Naito main eventing is a slight risk so they'll pull everything out underneath them to offset that risk of them 2 main eventing rather than Tanahashi.

Tag League sucks. No interest then a possible KES vs Nakamura/Ishii rematch.*


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

watching KOPW 2013 right now. Here are comments so far:

- the 8-man tag was pretty forgettable. Nothing really stood out. Why did Iizuka (that's him, right?) attack the commentator?

- Forever Hooligans vs TAKA & Taichi was a fun tag match. Some good action. Koslov's landing on that fence looked nasty though.

- Minoru Suzuki is such a freakin' bad ass, as is his theme song. :mark: From what I've seen so far from him, he's one of my favorites in NJPW. Even though the match didn't have much action, it was still very nicely done with the whole cuff thing IMO.

will watch some more of this later tonight.

also what's the score between Okada and Tana before this event?


----------



## Joshi Judas

2-2-1. 2 wins each and one draw in the G1. I think Okada said if he wins, Tana isn't ever challenging him again.


----------



## seabs

MoxleyMoxx said:


> watching KOPW 2013 right now. Here are comments so far:
> 
> - the 8-man tag was pretty forgettable. Nothing really stood out. Why did Iizuka (that's him, right?) attack the commentator?


*Is this your first show? It happens in every Iizuka match. It's his shtick basically. I'm not really sure why it happens but it always happens.*


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Seabs said:


> *Is this your first show? It happens in every Iizuka match. It's his shtick basically. I'm not really sure why it happens but it always happens.*


Nah, I watched the first few days of G1 this year and matches here and there. Just never seen Iizuka before. 

and thanks Raven. 

- Tenzan/Watanabe vs. K.E.S. was another good tag match, though Watanabe barely got any offense in, but I guess that at this point it's his job not to get it so much. The full-nelson/powerbomb combination was a nice way to end the match. 

- BULLET CLUB :mark: Along with Okada, Suzuki and Tana, these guys are along my favorites in NJPW from what I've seen. And if it's true that Young Bucks will join them then it could be even better. 
Match felt like it ended too early, but it might be because I enjoy watching Anderson and Devitt so much. 

- Shibata vs Ishii was full of stiff action (and no-selling). The opening sequence was pretty fun, tho it took a bit too long. All in all, I enjoyed this. 

Four matches to go. Will watch the rest tomorrow though.


----------



## Chismo

I'd like to see more Bullet Club 6-man tags with Devitt in the mix.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

via purolove:

NOAH "GLOBAL LEAGUE 2013", 19.10.2013 (G+)
Tokyo Differ Ariake
1,600 Fans - Super No Vacancy

1. Crazy Dynasty vs NO MERCY: Super Crazy & Pesadilla besiegen Genba Hirayanagi & Hajime Ohara (9:42) mit einem Sorpresa von Crazy gegen Hirayanagi.
2. BRAVE vs. Nonpartisan: Yoshinari Ogawa, Daisuke Harada & Hitoshi Kumano (12:17) mit dem Katayama German Suplex Hold von Harada gegen Ishimori.
3. TMDK vs BRAVE: Mikey Nicholls besiegt Atsushi Kotoge (7:17) mit der Mikey Bomb.
4. Global League - Block B: Ryouji Sai [2] besiegt Maybach Taniguchi (11:05) mit einem Jackhammer.
5. Global League - Block B: Yuji Nagata [2] besiegt Akitoshi Saito [0] (11:08) mit einem Backdrop Hold.
6. Global League - Block A: Shane Haste [2] besiegt Takeshi Morishima [2] (10:19) nach dem Bomber Death.
7. Global League - Block B: Takashi Sugiura [2] besiegt Naomichi Marufuji [0] (16:02) mit dem Yonemitsu Lift.
8. Global League - Block A: KENTA [2] besiegt Daisuke Sekimoto [0] (21:38) nach dem go 2 sleep. 



NEED


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

- It was odd to see Sakuraba in a pro-wrestling ring after seeing him in so many MMA fights. The match with Nagata was a good one, but it was a bit too MMA'ish for my taste. So "Gracie Hunter" and Nagata will face Daniel and Rolles Gracie at WK8? It'll be interesting to see how Gracie's will do in pro-wrestling. 

- Naito vs Takahashi delivered. Nothing more to really say (geez I'd make such a bad reviewer  

- Nakamura vs Marufuji was AMAZING. Crowd was really into it and so was I. If only WWE would have the same caliber matches for their IC title than NJPW. Nakamura vs Suzuki at next iPPV. FUCK YEAH. :mark: Also have to say that this was my first time seeing Naomichi in action. Didn't disappoint. (Y)

ps. Nakamura's entrance theme f'n ROCKS. :mark:

and now for the MAIN EVENT.


----------



## ChristopherCazo

Seabs said:


> *Is this your first show? It happens in every Iizuka match. It's his shtick basically. I'm not really sure why it happens but it always happens.*


It's because Shinpei Nogami always wears a Blue Justice t-shirt and is a fan of Nagata. Iizuka hates Nagata.


----------



## Chismo




----------



## Hera

WWE article on Ken Shamrock this week with the big time mentions of Suzuki and Funaki. Pretty cool.
http://www.wwe.com/classics/wherearetheynow/where-are-they-now-ken-shamrock-26158097



> After dominating two of the dojo’s young students with fighting skills he picked up on the street as a kid, Shamrock found himself standing across from Suzuki, an alternate on the Japanese Olympic wrestling team.
> 
> “He choked me out, he heel hooked me, he beat the crap out of me for 30 minutes,” Shamrock said with a laugh.
> 
> After Suzuki finished sparring with the American, the trainers asked Shamrock if he had enough. But Ken was eager to keep going, so they sent Funaki after him.
> 
> “He beat me up for another 30 minutes, armbarred me, everything,” Shamrock said. “But I was so intrigued, I wanted to keep going.”


Can't wait for MiSu to tweet about it. :suzuki


----------



## Bubz

Another Okada/Anderson match. Meh. Why is Anderson even getting a title shot? Did I miss something?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Chismo said:


>


Okada and Swagsuke looking badass.


----------



## Chismo

Bubz said:


> Another Okada/Anderson match. Meh. Why is Anderson even getting a title shot? Did I miss something?


Yeah, I don't care for the match either.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Atleast it should be good. Okada and Anderson have great chemistry.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Nakamura/Suzuki should be awesome, can't wait for that one.


----------



## Chismo

Unfortunately, Suzuki's gonna lose.  I wonder who's gonna face Nakamura at WK then, because Shibata/Goto IV is a lock (99%), and judging by the pattern, it's gonna be either an outsider or a freelancer.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Maybe Tanahashi? It's been a long time since we had a Tana/Nakamura match.


----------



## Groovemachine

Has Ibushi been given a WK match yet? An Ibushi/Nakamura G1 rematch would be swell!


----------



## Nervosa

Bubz said:


> Another Okada/Anderson match. Meh. Why is Anderson even getting a title shot? Did I miss something?


I'm with you on this. I continue to be shocked whenever anderson gets big singles opportunities without ever actually winning any singles matches.


----------



## Nervosa

Sorry for the double post, but I just finished my King of Pro Wrestling Review

Taichi and taka vs. Hooligans
***1/4
Way way way way too short for so much talent. It made the finish way too sudden as well. Good action while it lasted but incredible disappointing considering my expectations

Suzuki vs. Yano
***1/4
A good close to the feud, but again, sadly, far too short. Nice hijinks but both men are better in longer matches.

Tenzan/Watanabe vs. KES
***
Fine for what it was. Tenzan wasn’t in the ring much, which was very much for the best. Watanabe did good work and hopefully the KES will take the titles back and continue right where their last reign ended. 

Honma, Ibushi, Makabe vs. Bullet Club
***1/2
Super fun! Everyone got their stuff in, and Ibushi further perfects his ability to work with heavyweights. Homna is nothing short of THE MAN. Most over guy in the mach by a long shot. Crowd loves his headbutts so much. The guy needs a push ASAP. Finish was perhaps a bit too sudden

Shibata vs. Ishii
**** 
Well, they weren’t ever gonna make the same kind of magic from the G1. But this was probably their best attempt to do so. Really dragged a bit in the middle, but their finishing stretch was good. Finish was AWESOME. I kinda wish they had just cut out the middle of this, because I think they kinda went longer just for the sake of going longer. 



Spoiler: booking



Here’s hoping these two have the rubber match at Wrestle Kingodm, since that match would be like 29 times better than the Shibata/Goto match we are likely to get instead.



Nagata vs. Sakuraba
***1/4
Ah….sakuraba matches are so hard to rate. I just had to settle at slightly below average. Some nice matwork here, but Saku’s style is just so hard to build drama around. I almost think if its not a sprint it won’t work. This was 10 minutes and it felt like 30, and not in a good way. Good counters, for sure, but not nearly enough substance.

Naiito vs. yujrio
**3/4
This match was a total trainwreck, and displays all the reasons why Naito is STILL not ready to be champion. Firstly, he gets his leg worked over the entire early part of the match, then the first time he gets control, he uses his leg to do ALL of his flippy runny, flying stuff. Secondly, the guy still has no idea how to do a majority of his own offense without botching it. His kicks show air, his execution looks awful, and now he can’t even land his stardust press properly. Thirdly, his new submission is awful. Both times he used it the crowd lost all of their heat in an instant, and the first time he did it he didn’t even execute it properly. Yujiro was actually incredibly impressive here, and did a lot of stuff that I haven’t seen from him. If anyone is honest, they would have to say he was much better here, trying his damnedest to get a good match out of naito’s bullshit. Truly and utterly disappointed with this. Naito reminds me of all the things I hate about Marufuji. Speaking of that asshole…

Marufuji vs. Nakamura
****1/4
I cannot believe I loved this. I pretty much hate everything Marufuji has done after 2008….but somehow I loved this. His neckwork on Shinsuke was good, even if it didn’t play into the late part of the match much. The striking and the counters were awesome considering one of the things I hate about Marufuji are how contrived most of his moveset is. I think Marufuji wrestling New Japan style helped a lot: instead of spamming all his finishers like in NOAH, he figured out that in New Japan its pretty much first guy to hit his finisher wins. He hit the Shiranui, but that doesn’t even count as a finisher anymore. After a rough summer, Shinskay has returned to being Shinskay and made this match really special. Who would have thought….a 4 star Marufuji match in 2013. 

Tanahashi vs. Okada 
*****
Full boat for me. I want to rewatch the Invasion attack match again, which I gave ****3/4, and make sure this is clearly better than that one, but I am pretty sure it is. The early injury stuff set a presendent for both characters that we hadn’t seen before, temporarily switching the heel/face dynamic until Okada set into his usually neckwork. But the really story was the armwork by Tanahashi, and the incredible job Okada did at selling it. Okada takes selling to an entirely new level. Other guys guys hold their arms, or change their offense. Okada will attempt his same offense, but recoil in pain as he tries, or even execute the move, but intentionally make it look like he struggles to do so. The best arm selling was everything done with the Red Mist submission. In the past, I have always hated that submission so much, but to me, the two applications of it MADE this match. The first time, his arm is so worked over he can’t even apply it. The second time, his arm still hurts, and he has to struggle tooth and nail to apply it. When he finally locks it in the crowd went nuts. The submission that has sucked for so long finally got a great reaction, all due to intense selling. As for the finish….it was perfect, there is nothing they could have done better to climax and end the match. 90% sure this is worth the quarter star over Invasion Attack, but I am quite certain this is my match of the year. 

The card is maybe one tiny step down from Invasion attack, but its neck and neck with G1 Day 4 for the second best show of the year. Everyone should watch this right away.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I rated Nakamura/Marufuji at ****1/4 and Tanahashi/Okada at ***** too. Loved both those matches.

I must admit, I haven't seen much of Marufuji, so don't know why people here hate him so much : Is he like a Davey Richards?


----------



## Hera

Nervosa said:


> I'm with you on this. I continue to be shocked whenever anderson gets big singles opportunities without ever actually winning any singles matches.


Okada's beaten everyone and they need a match to fill the card until WK. They have no one else to put in that position.

Tana can't have the match.
Devitt is busy with Ibushi.
Nagata is doing stuff with Sakuraba.
They won't put Shibata in that spot plus it looks like he won't lose until Goto beats him.
MiSu is doing the match with Nakamura.
KES are going after the tag titles (it's suppose to be KES/TenCozy/Conway and his body guard as a match at Power Struggle).
Clearly they can't do Naito.
Goto's hurt.

I mean I guess they could have done Makabe again. Or Shelton but if Shelton can't beat Nakamura then why have a match against Okada. 

As for WK, Ibushi and Devitt are going to have a match for the jr title.

I don't know if they want to put Nakamura/Tanahashi on a card that is suppose to be used to build up the two guys they want to be the new faces of the company. I still think it's more likely that Tana wins the NWA belt from Conway instead. I can't remember the name of the guy that's suppose to debut at WK (rumor). His dad was a famous wrestler. I'm getting russled that I can't remember it actually. I almost want to say Hashimoto's kid but I'm not sure. Maybe that's Nakamura's opponent at WK. Doubtful but still. It looks like he'll be having another match against an outsider.


----------



## Concrete

DAICHI VS NAKAMURA?! 
...
...
...
I'd watch that I guess.


----------



## Hera

I'm about 100% sure that's not the guy that's suppose to debut. It was suppose to last year or something. Maybe someone knows who I'm talking about.


----------



## Concrete

I'm positive that Daichi Hashimoto was suppose to debut for NJPW last year at Wrestle Kingdom. It was meant to be a big deal debuting for the company is father most famously worked for.He was supposed to be in a tag with legends. Maybe you are talking about a seperate incident but I wouldn't think so http://keepingthespiritalive.tumblr.com/post/38923324063/njpw-news-new-japan-announced-that-daichi


----------



## Hera

Ha I guess it was him after all. I guess I was confused because they always call him Hashimoto Jr. 
Anyway the rumors are back again this year that he'll debut at WK.


----------



## Chismo

Shinsuke vs. Daichi, I can live with that, although I'd prefer Masa Funaki from W-1.


----------



## seabs

*Daichi's back again now so he should be at WK after last year. Not against Shinsuke though please. Give him a tag with Ohtani. Shit, do the Z!/TenCozy match they were supposed to do last year. Daichi's not a strong enough singles guy to work Shinsuke at Tokyo Dome. I'd piss myself laughing if Tanahashi faced Conway.*


----------



## Hera

They could do Tana/Nakamura if they feel like Okada/Naito won't draw enough. Or they won't do that because they want to put the focus on Okada and Naito. If they aren't going to then I don't see what else they can put Tanahashi in that would seem like a big deal given that we are getting Ishii vs Tana at Power Struggle. Taguchi was on commentary and said that he liked what Bullet Club was doing when they asked him. I guess they'll put him in there or something when he comes back given Ibushi is going to be the one to take the jr title off of Devitt. Saku came out and saved Nagata from Yano and Iizuka so that's another match squared away.


----------



## Genking48

> _credit: iheartdg.com_
> Several new foreign performers will be making their debut on this series.
> 
> Anthony Nese
> 178cm/81kg - 28 years Old - New York City Native
> A DGUSA regular, Nese has quickly risen through the American independent ranks. He will be affiliated with MONSTER EXPRESS. His trademark is the 450 Splash.
> 
> Flamita
> 170cm/75kg - 18 years old - Mexico City Native
> A DTU regular that competes all over the Mexican independent scene. He has been affiliated with the Millenials since their formation in Mexico. He is known for his high flying.
> 
> Rocky Lobo
> 168cm/79kg - 18 years old - Tulancingo native
> A DTU regular, he is known for his unparalleled balance on the ropes. He will be affiliated with the Millenials.
> 
> *DRAGON GATE 10/26 GATE OF VICTORY - Hyogo, Kobe ***** Hall*
> _credit: iheartdg.com_
> *0. *Jimmy Kagetora (4:08 Ikkitousen) Mondai Ryu
> *1. *Masaaki Mochizuki, Don Fujii{W} (10:29 HIMEI) Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Ryotsu Shimizu{L}
> *2. *T-Hawk, Flamita{W}, Rocky Lobo (9:36 Toro) CIMA, Gamma, The Former Super Shenlong III: Yosuke Watanabe{L}
> *3. *U-T (7:47 Disqualication after Kagetora Interference) Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin
> *4. *Akira Tozawa, Anthony Nese{W} (12:17 450º) Jimmy Susumu, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!{L}
> *5. *Special Singles Match: YAMATO (5:43 Referee Stop during a Sleeper Hold) Eita
> *6. *Naruki Doi{W}, BxB Hulk, Cyber Kong (19:55 Bakatare Sliding Kick) Masato Yoshino, Shingo Takagi{L}, Uhaa Nation
> 
> Watanabe told the Millenials he had something he wanted to tell them. He said he was shocked at the growth shown by Yuta Tanaka since returning from Mexico. He wanted to fight alongside his dear friend Eita Kobayashi. he asked U-T to allow him to join the Millenials. He was actually talking to T-Hawk, who quickly corrected him. He told Watanabe he had a great body that could be used for learning strong lucha. More importantly, Watanabe was a part of his generation, therefore he was an ally. Everyone born before 1990 was an enemy. They agreed to fight together, and eliminate their enemies.
> 
> Tanizaki appeared in his combat outfit and paint. Kagetora did the same, interfering to help beat down U-T. Both sides argued, escalating their feud further. Tanizaki said that it could be 2 on 6 and it didn't matter. Any and all of them could come and try and fight.
> 
> Horiguchi said being dropped on his face by whatever the move Nese was trying before the 450 lit a fire underneath him. He wasn't going to lose his Brave Gate title to some hotshot meathead foreigner.
> 
> Eita came out without any seconds. He dared YAMATO to do the same. YAMATO was more than eager to do so, saying he wouldn't need any interference to win this match. Afterwards, he taunted Eita and declared he was still Almighty & All Knowing even without the Dream Gate before applying another sleeper. K-ness & DK made the save. YAMATO was exasperated at their seemingly random attack. DK said that the sleeper hold used was in fact an illegal choke, and they couldn't stand by and watch it. K-ness turned his attention to Eita, saying that they were just ensuring that the title match next week took place on an even playing field. Watanabe attended to his beloved Eita. Eita told him he was probably overstating their friendship. However, he was totally destroyed today. The reinforcements were welcome. He also wanted to fight together with Watanabe.
> 
> Doi claimed a total win in the title match skirmishes for MAD BLANKEY. Doi promised to go on a full rampage in Osaka, take the Dream Gate, and end the event on a sour note. Both sides argued a bit more in advance of their matches. MONSTER EXPRESS were left to end the show. They apologized for losing in the main event, but thanked the Kobe faithful for their neverending support.


Fucking Millenials man, really getting behind that group.


----------



## seabs

> AJPW "ANNIVERSARY TOUR 2013", 27.10.2013 (Nico Nico)
> Tokyo Ryogoku Kokugikan
> 2,563 Fans
> 
> 0. KENSO besiegt Mr. 450 (3:43) mit dem Hagakure.
> 1. Hikaru Sato & Masao Inoue besiegen Kazushi Miyamoto & Nobutaka Araya (10:06) mit einem Side Cradle von Sato gegen Araya.
> 2. Dory Funk Jr. & Terry Funk vs. Osamu Nishimura & Masanobu Fuchi - Time Limit Draw (20:00).
> 3. Joe Doering & James Raideen besiegen D-Lo Brown & Bambi Killer (13:40) mit der Revolution Bomb von Doering gegen Brown.
> 4. All Asia Tag Team Title: Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki (c) besiegen Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii (20:14) mit dem Assault Point von Aoki gegen Ishii (4th defense).
> 5. AJPW World Jr. Heavyweight Title: Yoshinobu Kanemaru (c) besiegt SUSHI (15:30) nach dem Touch Out (6th defense).
> 6. Jun Akiyama & Takao Omori besiegen Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara (25:29) nach einem Axe Bomber von Omori gegen Miyahara.
> 7. Triple Crown: Akebono besiegt Suwama (c) (19:30) nach dem Yokozuna Impact - Titelwechsel.


*I laughed so hard.*


----------



## Nervosa

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

.....if it wasn't so sad. Pity to see such a once great company descend into madness.


----------



## Hera

New shit added for Power Struggle.

Tanahashi vs Ishii
Makabe/Ibushi vs Fale/Devitt
Nagata/Sakuraba vs Yano/Iizuka
TenCozy vs KES vs Conway/Jack Dunn 

and in the "we have nothing for you to do but we want you on the card" match
Homna vs Shibata

There's one or two more matches left to be announced. Legends tag match is one of them. 
I'm a bit upset that there's no Yujiro on the card yet.

If you follow Goto on twitter then you'll know that he's started to train again (not in the dojo yet) for the first time in two months. He can also eat so there's that. There's rumors that KENTA will be at WK this year. If Goto won't be ready it would be incredibly easy to just pair KENTA and Shibata and do a tag match against someone.


----------



## Rah

Pictures of brainhurt:
























ARAYA!


source: DVDVR


----------



## Snapdragon

Ake-fucking-Bono

Jesus christ All japan


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Jesus what the hell happened to All Japan. Are they taking lessons from TNA?

The Funks look like death.


----------



## Bubz

Jesus wept @ Dory. C'mon man.


----------



## Chismo

Akebono being the Triple Crown Champion is the best option at this point, especially since he signed with the promotion.


*NJPW, 11/6/13 (Samurai! TV/iPPV)
Tokyo Korakuen Hall*

1. Super Jr. Tag Tournament 2013 - Semi Final: Jado & Gedo vs. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson
2. Super Jr. Tag Tournament 2013 - Semi Final: BUSHI & Valiente vs. Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov
3. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Captain New Japan & KUSHIDA vs. Manabu Nakanishi, Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask
4. Yuji Nagata vs. Takashi Iizuka
5. Tomoaki Honma vs. Bad Luck Fale
6. Shinsuke Nakamura, Brian Kendrick & Baretta vs. Minoru Suzuki, TAKA Michinoku 
& Taichi
7. Tetsuya Naito, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Togi Makabe & Kota Ibushi vs. Toru Yano, Masato Tanaka, Yujiro Takahashi & Tomohiro Ishii
8. Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI vs. Karl Anderson & Prince Devitt
9. Super Jr. Tag Tournament 2013 - Final:


*NJPW "POWER STRUGGLE", 11/9/13 (WPW/iPPV)
Osaka Prefectural Gymnasium*

1. Special Tag Match: Togi Makabe & Kota Ibushi vs. Prince Devitt & Bad Luck Fale
2. Special Tag Match: Yuji Nagata & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka
3. Special Singles Match: Tomoaki Honma vs. Katsuyori Shibata
4. Special Singles Match: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii
5. IWGP Tag Team Title & NWA World Tag Team Title - 3WAY Match: Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima © vs. Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. © vs. Rob Conway
& Jax Dane
6. NEVER Openweight Title (& IWGP Heavyweight Title shot): Tetsuya Naito © vs. Masato Tanaka
7. IWGP Intercontinental Title: Shinsuke Nakamura © vs. Minoru Suzuki
8. IWGP Heavyweight Title: Kazuchika Okada © vs. Karl Anderson


----------



## Snapdragon

Safe to say Ibushi will end up being the new junior champ?

Also how long until Taguchi returns?


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Hera said:


> If you follow Goto on twitter then you'll know that he's started to train again (not in the dojo yet) for the first time in two months. He can also eat so there's that. There's rumors that KENTA will be at WK this year. If Goto won't be ready it would be incredibly easy to just pair KENTA and Shibata and do a tag match against someone.


I'd go with TAKEOVER vs Tanahashi/Goto if they could bring a big enough name for an IC title defence as the semi-main.


----------



## DutchSchultz

Akebono = Ratings


----------



## malek

Snapdragon said:


> Safe to say Ibushi will end up being the new junior champ?
> 
> Also how long until Taguchi returns?


Can't wait for Ibushi vs Shelley, though with Alex out injured it wont be anytime soon. I can even see Shelley challenging Ibushi for the Junior Championship title :genius


----------



## Snapdragon

Question

Can anyone explain the Shelton "X" Benjamin nickname I literally have no idea wtf it stands for or means in New Japan


----------



## Rah

"On the following tour, Benjamin worked under the ring name "Shelton X Benjamin", playing off the fact that prior to him being revealed as the newest member of Suzukigun, Suzuki's partner had been billed simply as "X"."


----------



## flag sabbath

I figure there's a half-assed Malcolm X reference in there too, but maybe that's just me perpetrating heinous racial stereotypes about Japanese attitudes to African Americans.


----------



## TheAmazingChamp

They should have made Shiozaki AJPW Triple Crown Champion.


----------



## seabs

> NJPW "POWER STRUGGLE", 09.11.2012 (TV Asahi Ch.5/iPPV)
> Osaka BODYMAKER COLOSSEUM
> 6,400 Fans - Super No Vacancy
> 
> 0. Yujiro Takahashi, YOSHI-HASHI, Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov besiegen Manabu Nakanishi, Captain New Japan, KUSHIDA & BUSHI (9:50) als Koslov BUSHI nach dem Contract Killer pinnte.
> 1. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title: Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson besiegen TAKA Michinoku & Taichi (c) (9:22) als Matt TAKA mit dem More Bang for your Buck pinnte - Titelwechsel.
> 2. Special Singles Match: Katsuyori Shibata besiegt Tomoaki Honma *(9:43) nach dem Shouten.
> 3. Special Tag Match: Yuji Nagata & Kazushi Sakuraba besiegen Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka (8:08) mit dem Sakuraba Lock von Sakuraba gegen Iizuka.
> 4. IWGP Tag Team Title & NWA World Tag Team Title, Irregular Rules 3 Way Match: Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima (c, IWGP) vs. Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. (c, NWA) vs. Rob Conway & Jax Dane
> - NWA World Tag Team Title: Rob Conway besiegt Satoshi Kojoma - Titelwechsel.
> - IWGP Tag Team Title: Lance Archer besiegt Hiroyoshi Tenzan - Titelwechsel.
> 5. Special Tag Match: Togi Makabe & Kota Ibushi besiegen Prince Devitt & Bad Luck Fale (11:15) mit einem Phoenix Splash von Ibushi gegen Devitt.
> 6. Special Singles Match: Hiroshi Tanahashi besiegt Tomohiro Ishii (17:38) mit dem High Fly Flow.
> 7. NEVER Openweight Title & Tokyo Dome IWGP Heavyweight Title Contendership: Tetsuya Naito (c) besiegt Masato Tanaka (15:46) mit einer Stardust Press (2nd defense).
> 8. IWGP Intercontinental Title: Shinsuke Nakamura (c) besiegt Minoru Suzuki (19:04) nach dem Boma Ye (3rd defense).
> 9. IWGP Heavyweight Title: Kazuchika Okada (c) besiegt Karl Anderson (22:49) nach dem Rainmaker (6th defense). *


*
Pretty standard show. Osaka crowd might have made Tanahashi/Ishii, Nakamura/Suzuki and Okada/Anderson great. Oh and the Young Bucks :hb




NJPW "WRESTLE KINGDOM VIII IN TOKYO DOME, 04.01.2014
Tokyo Dome

1. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title, 4 Way Match: Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson vs. TAKA Michinoku & Taichi vs. Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA vs. Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov
2. IWGP Tag Team Title: Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer (c) vs. Sieger der WORLD TAG LEAGUE 2013
3. Special Singles Match: Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale
4. Hirooki Goto Return Match: Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata
5. Special Tag Match: Yuji Nagata & Kazushi Sakuaraba vs. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie
6. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title: Prince Deivtt (c) vs. Kota Ibushi
7. IWGP Intercontinental Title: Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi
8. IWGP Heavyweight Title: Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito

Click to expand...

Basically confirms a lot of teams in the tag league won't win. Suzuki's absence is noteable. Maybe him and Benjamin win and Suzuki-Gun collide for the tag belts? Or they go with KES/TenKozy again :hayden3 It means Ishii will be free though and he definitely deserves a showcase match which he should get based on how they've booked him post G1. Nakamura/Tanahashi is logical with Naito/Okada above them hence why I kept saying it would happen. Them people thinking they'd give Tanahashi Conway at the Tokyo Dome :banderas 4 way opener should be tons of fun hopefully. Makabe/Fale sounds pretty bad and Devitt/Ibushi has been done a bunch of times before and never really been as great as it sounds on paper. 

Also there's this potential beauty



BJW, 02.01.2013
Tokyo Korakuen Hall

1. Special Singles Match: Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Koji Kanemoto

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Concrete

Dude...DUDE!!! I need to watch that K-Hash vs Koji tag match and now they're having a singles match? The most awesome stuff ever.

NJPW's WK looks bad ass on top with Tana vs Nakamura and Naito vs Okada but everything else I'm rather meh towards. Doubt they throw another match on so my interest now is likely to be the interest I have January 4th. Poop!


----------



## seabs

*The top 2 matches are more than enough. There's still something with Suzuki or Ishii that could peak my interest higher too.*


----------



## Joshi Judas

Gotta say it felt like a much bigger deal last year with the whole Tanahashi/Okada rivalry going on. Okada and Naito have barely had any interaction in a long time.


----------



## Bubz

That WK card looks fucking great to me.

Power Struggle looks good too. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Concrete

-I don't have a great amount of faith in Shibata vs Goto because Goto.
-Toji vs. Fale looks multiple levels of UGH!
-I am bewildered by the Gracie's match to the point I honestly don't know what to think. A couple of Brazilian MMA guys in their 40s vs a former Japanese MMA star who is 40+ and Yuji Nagata. If they go crazy with the Gracie vs. Sakuraba history then maybe something can happen but to my knowledge the family tag team is debuting in pro wrestling with this match.
-Devitt vs. Ibushi? Maybe they'll knock it out of the park this time but I'm not a Devitt fan. Starting to come around more and more on Ibushi though.
-KES vs Tag League winners? I can't say I suppose. If we get them against Suzuki/Benjamin I guess it could be good.
-The Jr. tag title match honestly could be bonkers if they decide to go that route. 

I'm confident in the top two but everything else is up in the air for me so I'll see I guess. I don't know who they'd put Ishii against though for some reason I'd be inclined to believe they'd just throw him in an 8-man to open the show.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Power Struggle is up in XWT if you guys are interested. 

Finally watched Okada vs. Tanahashi from KOPW. Nothing else to really say but what a match. Those two have tremendous chemistry together.

I think WK is looking great so far. Nakamura-Tana is gonna be fireworks.


----------



## seabs

*Anderson is free so there's a significant singles match there. Don't think Anderson is on the tag league tour so not 100$ sure if he'll even be there. If TenKozy don't win the Tag League then I fully expect to see them vs Daich/Ohtani like was supposed to happen last year. *


----------



## Rah

Can't say I honestly care for anything barring the Nak/Tanahashi match. I'm a lot lower on Naito than others, seemingly, but I'll reserve opinion until it airs. The Gracie match will probably be a weird match, and Nagata is doing no favours to the other three in being there. Get rid of Goto and Nagata - slip Shibata into that and we'll have something a bit more presentable.

I spent yesterday watching a lot of the MCMG's matches (easy to do when TNA barely give them 7 minute matches) so Shelley's interactions with Young Bucks is something I'll go through that match for.


----------



## Genking48

Some Dragon Gate results from this month, full credit to: *iheartdg.com*



> *11/3/2013 Osaka, BODYMAKER COLOSSEUM ~THE GATE OF DESTINY 2013~ - 7100 Attendance*
> *1. *Jimmy Susumu{W}, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Jimmy Kanda (9:10 Genkai) Super Shisa{L}, Shachihoko BOY, Ryotsu Shimizu
> *2. *3 Way Tag Match: Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin, Jimmy Kagetora vs. Mondai Ryu, Kzy vs. Don Fujii, Gamma
> -Gamma (5:57 Skytwister Press) Mondai Ryu
> -Tanizaki (8:59 Implant) Gamma
> *3. *CIMA, Masaaki Mochizuki, CIBA{W}, TSUBASA (12:00 Caldera) U-T{L}, Yosuke ♡ Santa Maria, Flamita, Rocky Lobo
> *4. *Open the Brave Gate Championship Match: Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!! (12:35 Backslide from Heaven) Anthony Nese
> _*1st Defense_
> *5. *29th Open the Twin Gate Champion Team Decision Match: T-Hawk, Eita{W} (20:21 Tres) K-ness, Dragon Kid{L}
> _*The Millenials become the 29th Champion Team_
> *6. *Open the Triangle Gate Championship Match: YAMATO{W}, BxB Hulk, Cyber Kong (24:05 Gallaria) Akira Tozawa{L}, Shingo Takagi, Uhaa Nation
> _*1st Defense_
> *7. *Open the Dream Gate Championship Match: Masato Yoshino (28:58 Sol Naciente Kai) Naruki Doi
> _*1st Defense_
> 
> MONSTER EXPRESS & MAD BLANKEY had a confrontation after match two. Doi & Yoshino went back and forth over the main event. There was a small brawl afterwards.
> 
> Watanabe has been renamed to Yosuke ♡ Santa Maria. Fresh off him confessing his love for Eita, he has further embraced his true self and adopted a transvestite character.
> 
> CIBA & Ryotsu brawled around with the Millenials after the match. It appears they have allied together to fight with their generation peers.
> 
> Yoshino & MX celebrated after the main event. Despite being betrayed yet again by Doi, Yoshino found some great new friends and was able to defend his title. He can't rest much though, as he has another defense coming up in 4 days. Tozawa quipped that the life of a champion was extremely hectic. He was also happy to have gotten over the jynx of losing every time he wears a new ring costume that had been plaguing him since the debut of the MONSTER EXPRESS colours. He thanked fans for buying every available ticket today. In the face of young, formidable enemies like the Millenials MONSTER EXPRESS would continue to fight hard. He thanked the fans for their support today, and moving forward to close things out.


Yosuke ♡ Santa Maria, I-I don't even, I-urgh, oh god.










I like Millenials, I think it's an awesome group, maybe that's because I'm a 90's kid and they're from the 90's idk, but they're awesome, but, a transvestite character, idk man, just seems off, but I guess I'll live.



> *11/7/2013 Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - Crown Gate - 1850 Attendance*
> *1. *K-ness{W}, Dragon Kid, Gamma (7:30 Hikari no Wa) Kenichiro Arai, Shachihoko BOY, Chihiro Tominaga{L}
> *2. *Open the Dream Gate #1 Contender Key Hunting 4 Way Match: Akira Tozawa vs. BxB Hulk vs. T-Hawk vs. Jimmy Susumu
> -(9:02 Three Failed Search Attempts) Tozawa
> -Susumu (11:42 Jumbo no Kachi!gatame) Hulk
> -T-Hawk (16:30 Key Retrieved)
> *3. *3 Way Tag Match: CIBA{W}, Ryotsu Shimizu (6:30 Caldera) U-T{L}, Yosuke ♡ Santa Maria; Mondai Ryu, Kzy
> *4. *Eita, Flamita, Rocky Lobo (8:10 Toro) Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Jimmy Kanda{L}, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito
> *5. *Jimmy Kagetora{W}, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin (12:38 Kagenui) Masaaki Mochizuki{L}, Don Fujii
> *6. *YAMATO, BxB Hulk{W}, Naruki Doi, Kzy, Mondai Ryu, Cyber Kong (13:58 First Flash) Akira Tozawa, Shingo Takagi, Shachihoko BOY, Anthony Nese, Mike Sydal{L}
> *7. *Open the Dream Gate Championship Match: Masato Yoshino (20:05 Sol Naciente) T-Hawk
> _*2nd Defense_
> 
> T-Hawk called out Yoshino after winning the right to challenge him. He said he would cause yet another changing of the guard by winning the title. Yoshino told him it wouldn't be that easy. He told fans to look forward to this New Generation vs. Super New Generation clash.
> 
> CIBA & Ryotsu brawled with the Millenials team all the way to backstage area after their match. They came out again to attack the Millenials trio after their win. Once again both sides fought all the way backstage.
> 
> Yoshino praised T-Hawk & the Millenials. He talked about the 10 year difference between them in both age and length of career. He couldn't fathom how good he would be and what he will have accomplished by the time he was 33. CIMA did the same. He acted as a second for T-Hawk during the main, wearing a Millenials shirt. In his excitement he accidentlaly ripped the shirt in half during the match. He also praised the Triangle Gate title match from Osaka. He was inspired by it to bring a 6 man title match back to Korakuen Hall next month. MAD BLANKEY came out. It was proposed that there be a one day tournament to decide who would face them. YAMATO figured no team who had to fight three times in one show would be able to beat them. CIMA agreed, and announced that the tournment would be fought under new "Miracle Gate" rules. Victory can be gained via 2 count. Also, teams are only allowed a maximum of three rope breaks. MB were not pleased. They demanded they be able to field a team in the tournament itself. Doi, Mondai Ryu, & Kzy will enter. The said they would win and play a MIRACLE DARTS game for the main event instead of having a title match. MONSTER EXPRESS will field Tozawa, Shachi, & Takagi. T-Hawk, Eita, & Flamita will represent the Millenials. The final team was started by CIBA & Ryotsu. They asked for a partner. The fans began to chant for CIMA. After some pressuring, he agreed. Ryotsu took what was left of the Millenials shirt he had on and destroyed it. CIMA told Yoshino he had an extra special match planned for him, before leaving MONSTER EXPRESS to close things.
> 
> Yoshino & Tozawa closed out the show with the usual speech of gratitude and told fans to look forward to next month.


----------



## Snapdragon

Random T-Hawk title shot


----------



## PacoAwesome

Yoshino as Dream Gate champion makes me happy even though I miss Yamato as champ.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Via purolove:

NOAH "GLOBAL LEAGUE 2013", 10.11.2013 (G+)
Tokyo Korakuen Hall
2,000 Fans - Super No Vacancy

1. Global League Special Singles Match: Akitoshi Saito besiegt Eddie Edwards (6:48) nach einem Running Sickle of Death.
2. Global League - Block B: Ryouji Sai [6] besiegt Mikey Nicholls [4] (6:17) nach dem Nachi Waterfall.
3. Global League - Block B: Maybach Taniguchi [6] besiegt Takashi Sugiura [6] (6:41) mit der Maybach Press.
4. Global League - Block B: Yuji Nagata [8] besiegt Naomichi Marufuji [8] (8:34) mit einem Backdrop Hold.
5. Global League - Block A: Shane Haste [6] besiegt Daisuke Sekimoto [6] (8:13) mit dem Black Swan Splash.
6. Global League - Block A: Katsuhiko Nakajima [6] besiegt Mohammed Yone [6] (5:06) nach einem Right High Kick.
7. Global League - Block A: Takeshi Morishima [8] besiegt KENTA [6] (9:39) nach einem Backdrop.
8. Genba Hiryanagi & Hajime Ohara besiegen Daisuke Harada & Hitoshi Kumano (7:18) mit dem Muy Bien von Ohara gegen Kumano.
9. Taiji Ishimori, Atsushi Kotoge, Yoshinari Ogawa & Zack Sabre Jr. besiegen Super Crazy, Pesadilla, Ross von Erich & Marshall von Erich (7:01) mit dem Jim Breaks Armbar von Sabre gegen Pesadilla.
10. Global League - Final: Yuji Nagata besiegt Takeshi Morishima (13:09) nach dem Exploider of Justice. 

NEEEEEEEED


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Power Struggle has been pretty good so far. Thoughts so far:

- The 8-man tag was pretty meh. 
- Young Bucks vs. Suzuki-gun was a nice tag match. Odd to see Matto and Nicko Jackson (8*D) on NJPW. The Jr tag division in NJPW is pretty strong atm IMO.
- Shibata vs. Honma was pretty much what I thought it would be. Shibata's such a badass.


----------



## Bruce L

Any idea if that Yoshino/T-Hawk title match is going to be televised? I very much want to see that.


----------



## Rah

Why is Nagata going over in NOAH?


----------



## seabs

*Because he's bigger than any of their stars and they need fresh challengers to KENTA. And because it's NOAH.*


----------



## Snapdragon

Seabs said:


> *Because he's bigger than any of their stars and they need fresh challengers to KENTA. And because it's NOAH.*


Calling it now

Nagata beats KENTA, Akebono does a run-in and becomes a double champion


----------



## seabs

*If they could get him in then he probably would.*


----------



## Snapdragon

If I could be serious for a moment and ask since I stopped paying attention to Noah long ago.

Who the fuck is making up their next generation? Who are they building up to become the stars of tommorow?

Look at New Japan and Dragon Gate, they've already began setting up who will be their next stars in a few years.

New Japan with Okada, Ibushi, Naito, Shibata, maybe Ishii if you can count him

Dragon Gate with the Millienials and CIBA.

I don't follow All Japan but I know KAI was going to be their next "guy" before he parted ways.

Who is the next generation for Noah? The only person I can think of is Nakajima. Maybe Kotoge but they don't seem to have any faith in him and he doesn't scream future star to me.


----------



## flag sabbath

Power Struggle pretty much peaks at the fantastic Tanahashi vs. Ishii. Naito & Tanaka have their usual rough & rapid-fire encounter, but they lose the crowd before the end, what with the outcome being booked in braille. Shinskay vs. MiSu is brilliant in places & strangely off in others. The extent to which Suzuki takes Nakamura apart before losing didn't sit well with me & again seemed to take the crowd out of it. And Okada vs. Anderson is good & heated thanks to all the BC bs - it's quite bizarre to witness Reseda's finest in there, superkicking the Rainmaker's head off.


----------



## TheAmazingChamp

Snapdragon said:


> Calling it now
> 
> Nagata beats KENTA, Akebono does a run-in and becomes a double champion


LMFAO that would be drastic as shit.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Here is some news from @puro_yottsume from twitter regarding the Wrestle Kingdom 8 main event:

"According to Tokyo Sports, the president of #NJPW Tezuka spoke that the main event of 1.4 Tokyo Dome show will be decided by fan vote."
"So, the fans get to choose whether the Naito v. Okada IWGP HW title match or Tanahashi v. Nakamura IWGP IC title match comes for main event"



Here is more info from @puro_yottsume on how you can vote for the Wrestle Kingdom 8 main event:

"You can vote whether the IWGP HW or IWGP IC will main event 1.4 Tokyo Dome. Click『投票はこちらから』、to your left HW, right IC http://www.tv-asahi.co.jp/wrestling/pc/info/131111/index.html …"


----------



## Snapdragon

Imagine the IC title main eventing their biggest show of the year wtf


----------



## Hera

Gonna be hilarious when the heavyweight belt plays second fiddle to Tanahashi and Nakamura. Also a hilarious way to build up Naito. 

Here's the WK website. Coming soon in English apparently.
http://wrestlekingdom.jp/

And then there's this
Prince [email protected] 1:12 AM 11 Nov
新しいメンバー welcome to BulletClub brother Doc Gallows . 6ft8in 138kg. Bad ass bald head stone cold beard & tattoos pic.twitter.com/DRl1znFsYS


----------



## Joshi Judas

Damn why are they even letting fans vote on it? IC title match closing the Tokyo Dome show? fpalm

Also, if Naka-Tana does main event, I can already see Tanahashi winning.


----------



## duttanized

So is NJPW showing no faith in Naito then? Would suck if he lost his spot IMO.


----------



## flag sabbath

People! Show some faith in our Japanese brethren, please (or at least reserve judgment til the votes are counted)....


----------



## Hera

duttanized said:


> So is NJPW showing no faith in Naito then? Would suck if he lost his spot IMO.


I wouldn't go that far. They want good sales for Wrestle Kingdom. There's uncertainty about how well a Naito/Okada main event would draw. While I think Tana/Shinsuke greatly takes away from building up two young stars (ignore the fact that Naito and Nakamura are basically the same age) they need to have a strong under card. However leaving it up for the fans to vote what match closes the show? Yeah someone can't be too happy with how Natio's looked after G1. That's the fault of the booking however. Of course Naito is going to look like crap when you haven't given him a sniff of a marquee match after his win. This situation is an example of why they need to get rid of having the G1 winner get the main event slot at the Dome. 

Could fans vote for Naito and Okada to be the main event? Sure but I seriously doubt that when you have KING OF STRONG STYLE vs ALL OF THE WORLD ACE 100% and they haven't had a match against one another in over 2 years.


----------



## duttanized

Any Seiya Sanada matches I should look out for before the big one with AJ?


----------



## Snapdragon

Has Naito has a singles match since winning the G1 Climax against anyone other than Yujiro and Tanaka?


----------



## Rah

It's a bigger match, really, and it's nothing to do with the titles but what constitutes a main event draw for WK. Tana/Nakamura is something the fans would love to see whereas Naito hasn't been getting that great a reaction from the Japanese crowd. It'd be a bit perplexing watching WK end on a flat note.



Hera said:


> And then there's this
> Prince [email protected] 1:12 AM 11 Nov
> 新しいメンバー welcome to BulletClub brother Doc Gallows . 6ft8in 138kg. Bad ass bald head stone cold beard & tattoos pic.twitter.com/DRl1znFsYS


BulletClub just got a whole lot more awesome!


----------



## Chismo

Snapdragon said:


> Has Naito has a singles match since winning the G1 Climax against anyone other than Yujiro and Tanaka?


No, and that's the curse of Jado/Gedo repetitive booking, it's booksafe, but sometimes bites them in the ass.



duttanized said:


> Any Seiya Sanada matches I should look out for before the big one with AJ?







But now it's different, he's not improved at all, and looks like the mix of Orton, Tanahashi and Sin Cara. RANDY SINCARAHASHI


----------



## duttanized

Chismo said:


> No, and that's the curse of Jado/Gedo repetitive booking, it's booksafe, but sometimes bites them in the ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now it's different, he's not improved at all, and looks like the mix of Orton, Tanahashi and Sin Cara. RANDY SINCARAHASHI


Seems like he's improved his physique quite a bit since then. Are his matches with Kai worth seeking out?


----------



## Joshi Judas

I get that Tanahashi/Nakamura is the bigger match, which is why they're on the card. It helps get more buys, pulls a bigger crowd than what Okada/Naito alone would.

But is it necessary to close the show with the IC title match? NJPW treats it's Heavyweight Championship with the respect it deserves. You could promote both matches as the co main events while still having Okada/Naito go as the last match. I don't wanna see another WK end with a Tanahashi win which is almost sure to happen if they close the show. Either NJPW is playing it very safe or they don't really have faith in Naito anymore.


----------



## Chismo

duttanized said:


> Are his matches with Kai worth seeking out?


Not really. They're not bad, but they're not very good either.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Don't get mad guys, the fans have the right to vote on this. And I voted for Tanahashi/Shinsuke for the main event! 8*D


----------



## seabs

*Why has nobody clicked that the poll will probably be rigged so that Naito/Okada win and it's all just a PR stunt? This is pro wrestling after all. Extremely questionnable if Tanahashi/Nakamura main evented over Naito/Okada though. 

Gallows in New Japan? :mark: Just wish he was away from the Bullet Club bullshit but I'll take what I get.*


----------



## Chismo

I don't care if it's Hashimoto '93 vs. Fujinami '83 for IC title, it must not be placed over major title on the card.


----------



## Snapdragon

Has it really been 2 years since Tanahashi and Nakamura had a singles match?

Wow

I'd kill for Nakamura vs Okada as the main event


----------



## vanboxmeer

The mere existence of the poll buries Naito badly and lowers Okada's perceived star power.


----------



## Snapdragon

Tanahashi truly is the Japanese John Cena


----------



## duttanized

I hope Gallows replaces Fale. Fale is the most useless big man ever.


----------



## Zatiel

vanboxmeer said:


> The mere existence of the poll buries Naito badly and lowers Okada's perceived star power.


While I agree, it seems at live events the Naito/Okada match-up has been worryingly unpopular. Naito in particular hasn't gotten the reaction they want, especially when he came out after Okada/Anderson. Given that Wrestle Kingdom is their biggest show of the year, they're terrified of the wrong match hurting their bottom line.

None of which makes me happy as a fan. As a fan, I want Okada and Naito to step up as the main eventers of a new generation. If this is the world title match, I want it last. But if their overwhelming feeling is the domestic audience wants something else, then they don't care what I want.

Then again, if they cared what I wanted it'd be Okada Vs. Nakamura, Title Vs. Title.


----------



## Emperor DC

I wonder if NJPW might try a sneaky move for Hero? imagine a surprise appearance at WK?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Emperor DC said:


> I wonder if NJPW might try a sneaky move for Hero? imagine a surprise appearance at WK?


I could imagine his elbow-heavy style getting him pretty over in there. That being said, wouldn't be surprised to see him in there.

- Didn't really feel the Nagata/Saku vs. Iizuka/Yano match. The ending was good tho. Nagatataker!
- The 3-way tag was good. Could've been a bit longer. The Killer Bomb is a great tag finisher.
- Devitt/Fale vs Makabe/Ibushi was great. No matter how many times I've seen it I still can't get over how amazing Ibushi's moonsault spot is. Does Makabe have a match for WK yet? If not then I think they're gonna put him against Fale.


----------



## Snapdragon

I hope so New Japan's been pretty good at scooping up released WWE talent lately.

However Hero may be loyal to Noah since he's done so many tours there.


----------



## Snapdragon

duttanized said:


> I hope Gallows replaces Fale. Fale is the most useless big man ever.


I started to like Fale when he had the Samoan style gimmick going on

Bad Luck Fale is just a bootleg Kevin Nash however.


----------



## Defrost

Also happening at Wrestle Kingdom

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjLjMoA0f8Q 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Momoiro_Clover_Z


There were promos at the Wrestle Kingdom Press Conference that lead me to believe it will be more than singing and dancing that they are doing


----------



## duttanized

Snapdragon said:


> I started to like Fale when he had the Samoan style gimmick going on
> 
> Bad Luck Fale is just a bootleg Kevin Nash however.


There is nothing Fale could do that would make me interested to watch him.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ham and Egger said:


> Don't get mad guys, the fans have the right to vote on this. And I voted for Tanahashi/Shinsuke for the main event! 8*D


I really hate you now :side:

As for it being a PR stunt, I doubt it. Why even pull a stunt like this, if you're only going to rig the poll and have Okada/Naito as the main event anyway? Most people would expect it to be, given that it's for the Heavyweight Championship. This just goes to show their lack of faith in Naito and also doesn't look good for Okada's star power.

Besides, wasn't the G1 winner guaranteed the main event at the Dome? Would really suck if that got taken away from Naito, which is almost certain since most people will vote for Nakamura/Tanahashi anyway.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Only New Japan could come up with this brilliant yet simple booking of having the new generation NJPW stars in Okada and Naito headlining Dome Show along side the old generation stars, Tanahashi and Nakamura. TOOOO AWESOME!!!! Can't forget about Ibushi and Devitt.

Any chance we'll get to see Kenta and Nagata at the Dome Show? That would top things off wouldn't it...

Ishii and Shibata III?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Shibata's gonna be facing the returning Hirooki Goto. It's announced already I think.

Ishii is yet to be featured on the card I guess.


----------



## Defrost

BKKsoulcity said:


> new generation NJPW stars in Okada and Naito headlining Dome Show along side the old generation stars, Tanahashi and Nakamura.


Not picking on you because tons of people are framing it this way, but I do get a kick out of when Naito was born in 1982 and Nakamura was born way before that in 1980.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

According to Karl Anderson's Twitter, he is gonna team up with D.O.C. in the World Tag League.


----------



## Chismo

*Block A*:
- Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan
- Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii
- Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma
- Prince Devitt & Bad Luck Fale
- Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. (IWGP Tag Team Champions)
- Manabu Nakanishi & Strong Man
- Masato Tanaka & Yujiro Takahashi

*Block B*:
- Tetsuya Naito & La Sombra
- Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI
- Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima
- Rob Conway & Jax Dane (NWA World Tag Team Champions)
- Minoru Suzuki & Shelton Benjamin
- Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka
- Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows


----------



## seabs

*New Japan's name generator is awesome. Used to be called Luke Gallows and Doc. Now he's called Doc Gallows. Used to be called Lance Hoyt and Vance Archer. Now called Lance Archer. Brilliance.

At least Nakamura/Ishii got KES. Makabe/Honma could have a great tag with them too I guess. Also STRONG MAN tour :mark:*


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Defrost said:


> Not picking on you because tons of people are framing it this way, but I do get a kick out of when Naito was born in 1982 and Nakamura was born way before that in 1980.


Career wise, Nakamura is far beyond what Naito has accomplished in New Japan so...


----------



## Defrost

I like what NOAH's got coming up


NOAH "WINTER NAVIGATION 2013 ~ ARK NEW CHAPTER MEMORABLE PRO-WRESTLNG", 27.11.2013
Tokyo Korakuen Hall(G+)

1. GHC Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title Skirmish: Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
2. GHC Heavyweight Title Skirmish Special Tag Match: KENTA & Takashi Sugiura vs. Yuji Nagata & Daisuke Sekimoto


NOAH "GREAT VOYAGE IN TOKYO VOL. 2 ~ AKIRA TAUE RETIREMENT MEMORIAL SHOW", 07.12.2013
Tokyo Ariake Colosseum (G+)

1. Akira Taue Retirement Match ~ "Taue Volcano Last Eruption": Akira Taue, Takeshi Morishima, Takashi Sugiura & Genba Hirayanagi vs. Genichiro Tenryu (Tenryu Project), Tatsumi Fujinami , Masao Inoue & Kentaro Shiga
1. GHC Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title: Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask (c) vs. Yoshinari Ogawa & Zack Sabre Jr.
2. GHC Heavyweight Title: KENTA (c) vs. Yuji Nagata


----------



## Bruce L

MoxleyMoxx said:


> According to Karl Anderson's Twitter, he is gonna team up with D.O.C. in the World Tag League.


I paired these two together about a year ago in a fantasy booking project that I'm probably never going to do anything with. Gallows is no Giant Bernard, and Bullet Club shenanigans do no one any favors, but I'm still legitimately excited to see if they can capture at least a little Bad Intentions-style magic.


----------



## Concrete

Did you say Gallows is the F'n man? Okay, cool.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Shibata/Goto :mark:


----------



## Hera

Quoth the Raven said:


> Shibata's gonna be facing the returning Hirooki Goto. It's announced already I think.
> 
> Ishii is yet to be featured on the card I guess.


It hasn't been announced at all because Goto might not be ready.

Shibata will be taking on Maybach Taniguchi at the NOAH show on December 7th. He said his match at WK will be against Goto if he's ready to go but if not then he and KENTA will be teaming up instead. That's where all the KENTA rumors came from. Goto has a fan event tomorrow which is his first appearance at anything since his jaw injury. I suspect we'll learn more then. Personally from reading Goto's twitter I'm not too convinced he'll be ready for Wrestle Kingdom but we'll see. He's been posting hilarious pictures of Tanaka and Komatsu in the dojo however ehehh.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I think NJPW should know Goto's status and I think he will probably be back for WK. Shibata did perform Goto's signature move and finisher on Honma in the Power Struggle ppv. The announcers were all going on about Shibata sending a message to Goto and all.

Although. if he and KENTA team up, I'd be curious to see their opponents.


----------



## seabs

_*Nakamura/Ishii vs KES not taped for TV :leslie*_


----------



## Hera

Quoth the Raven said:


> I think NJPW should know Goto's status and I think he will probably be back for WK. Shibata did perform Goto's signature move and finisher on Honma in the Power Struggle ppv. The announcers were all going on about Shibata sending a message to Goto and all.
> 
> Although. if he and KENTA team up, I'd be curious to see their opponents.


Shibata's been doing Goto's signature moves for a while. The only difference is that he won the match with the Shouten against Honma. He's been doing the fireman's carry neckbreaker thing since G1. It's been his transition to the PK for around 3 months now. All of Shibata's after match comments are about Goto. It's nothing new. Anyway Goto's looking pretty damn fly. This is the first picture of him I've seen since September.

http://i.imgur.com/kv52khc.jpg

Davey Richards is coming to NOAH apparently too. It's all happening now or something.


----------



## sXeMope

Probably a stupid question, but it's something I need to know for cataloging my DVDs. When sites say "Tag 1" in reference to a show (ie: NJPW Road To Power Struggle - Tag 1) does "tag [x]" just another way to say Day? I assume it is but I wanna be sure.


----------



## seabs

*Tag means Day in German.*


----------



## Chismo

> *ZERO1 "OUTBREAK", 17.11.2013 (Samurai! TV)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall*
> 
> 1. Mineo Fujita & Yoshikazu Yokoyama besiegen Great Malarkey & Dios Maradona (5:11) nach einer Death Valley Bomb von Yokoyama gegen Maradona.
> 2. Ikuto Hidaka & Fujita "Jr." Hayato besiegen Chou-un Shiryu & Jason Lee (8:18) nach dem Iwami Silver Mine von Hidaka gegen Lee.
> 3. International Jr. Heavyweight Title & NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Title: HUB (c) besiegt Takuya Sugawara (13:21) mit dem Moudoku Habu Kuubaku (1st defense).
> 4. Akebono , Maybach Beta & Tama Williams besiegen Ryouji Sai, KAMIKAZE & Demon Ueda (10:32) nach einem Modified Driver von Williams gegen Sai.
> 5. Shinjiro Otani besiegt Daichi Hashimoto (11:12) mit einer Spiral Bomb.
> 6. Kohei Sato Return Match: Masato Tanaka besiegt Kohei Sato (12:49) mit dem Sliding D.
> 7. Go Shiozaki besiegt Yusaku Obata (16:58) mit dem Go Flasher.
> 8. James Raideen vs. Daisuke Sekimoto - Time Limit Draw (30:00).


Looks very watchable, tbh, curious to see Raideen hanging out with Daisuke in such a long match.




> *WRESTLE-1 "RYOTA HAMA 5TH ANNIVERSARY", 17.11.2013
> Fujioka Citizen Hall
> 900 Fans - Super No Vacancy Full House*
> 
> 1. 3 Way Match: Hiroshi Yamato vs. NOSAWA Rongai vs. Daiki Inaba - No Contest (3:54) als Desperado eingriffen.
> 2. Women's Pro-Wrestling Match: Tsukasa Fujimoto besiegt Sera Risa (7:21) mit einem Triangle Enzuigiri.
> 3. Rob Terry & Jay Bradley besiegen Koji Kanemoto & Seiki Yoshioka (7:46) nach einem Spiral Avalanche Hold von Terry gegen Yoshioka.
> 4. Shoryu & Heat besiegen Andy Wu & El Hijo del Pantera (5:58) nach dem HEAT Clutch von Heat gegen Pantera.
> 5. Masakatsu Funaki besiegt NOSAWA Rongai (3:58) durch Match Abbruch.
> 6. Yoshihiro Takayama besiegt Masakatsu Funaki (3:33) mit einem Everest German Suplex Hold.
> 7. KAI & Shuji Kondo besiegen Seiya Sanada & MAZADA (10:03) nach dem Splash Plancha von KAI gegen MAZADA.
> 8. Ryota Hama vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue - No Contest (4:23) als Desperado eingriffen.
> 9. Keiji Muto, Ryota Hama & Yasufumi Nakanoue besiegen Masayuki Kono, René Duprée & KAZMA SAKAMOTO (12:13) nach einer Running Body Press von Hama gegen Duprée.


Fuck yeah, Rob Terry!




> *DDT "GOD BLESS DDT 2013", 17.11.2013 (Samurai! TV)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 1,851 Fans - Super No Vacancy*
> 
> 1. KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Contendership: Danshoku Dino, Makoto Oishi & Aja Kong (OZ Academy) besiegen Sanshiro Takagi, Toru Owashi & Kazuki Hirata (9:53) nach einem Vertical Drop Brainbuster von Kong gegen Hirata.
> 2. Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Contendership, 11 Man Battle Royal: Guanchulo warf Hikaru Sato über das Top Rope (12:05). Reihenfolge des Ausscheidens: MIKAMI (4:30), Gota Ihashi (4:34), Michael Nakazawa & Tomomitsu Matsunaga (6:04), Takao Soma (6:14), DJ Nira (6:43), Masa Takanashi (8:12), Daisuke Sasaki (9:08), Hoshitango (9:12) & Hikaru Sato (12:05).
> 3. KUDO & Yasu Urano besiegen Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo (11:50) nach einem Diving Double Kneedrop von KUDO gegen Endo.
> 4. Yukio Sakaguchi & Akito besiegen Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii (11:33) durch Referee Stop (Sakaguchi besiegte Irie mit einem Knee Kick ins Gesicht).
> 5. DDT Extreme Title, Blindfolded Bra Match: HARASHIMA (c) besiegt Antonio Honda (12:03) mit dem Somato (1st defense).
> 6. KO-D Tag Team Title: Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto (c) besiegen Kota Ibushi & Kenny Omega (12:13) nach dem Rasengan von Kodaka gegen Omega (3rd defense).


Surprisingly short main event, but should be very good nevertheless.

EDIT: The match went 21 min after all, hell yeah.


----------



## Concrete

Terry and Bradley squashing a Wrestle-1 team that aren't a joke squad in their debut. Hehe. Hehe.

I'm hoping that when W-1 runs Ryogoku they do an iPPV again. Had a ton of fun with the first one and have been sad to see them not run another yet. I need more X vs X matches.


----------



## Genking48

Huehuehue time for Dragon Gate



> _Credit: iheartdg.com_
> *11/23/2013 CROWN GATE - Saga, Morodomi Heartful*
> *1. *Masaaki Mochizuki{W}, Dragon Kid, Gamma (12:43 Twister) Eita, Flamita, Rocky Lobo{L}
> *2. *T-Hawk{W}, Yosuke♡Santa Maria (8:53 Night Ride) Jimmy Kanda{L}, Jimmy Kagetora
> *3. *Don Fujii, CIBA{W} (11:27 Caldera) Ryo "Jimmy" Saito{L}, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!
> *4. *CIMA (1:28 Zebra Special) Mondai Ryu
> *5. *Masato Yoshino{W}, Shingo Takagi (14:28 Torbellino Crucifix) YAMATO, Naruki Doi{L}
> *6. *Open the Dream Gate #1 Contender Key Hunting 3 Way Match: Akira Tozawa vs. BxB Hulk vs. Jimmy Susumu
> _-(4 Failed Attempts) Susumu_
> _-Hulk (18:39 Key Retrieval ) Tozawa_
> 
> CIMA was doing some warm up drills with the Millenials, CIBA, Ryotsu, and Sydal before the show. Suddenly, T-Hawk and CIBA began to fight. Things began to get heated and a brawl broke out between CIBA, Ryotsu & the Millenials. It took CIMA, the Jimmys, Mochizuki, Fujii, and even President Okamura to calm things down.
> 
> Fresh off one of the biggest wins of his career, CIBA challenged Horiguchi to a Brave Gate match. Horiguchi had his doubts, since Fujii factored heavily into the win today. He asked Fujii for his opinion, but was promptly blown off. Horiguchi eventually declined, saying CIBA had to prove himself as a singles fighter more. Once he did, Horiguchi would gladly accept his challenge. CIBA understood, and resolved to do just that. For whatever reason, Mondai Ryu came out. He called CIBA an imitation, and mocked his nerve for demanding a title match after only one win. If anyone should get a Brave Gate title match, it is the great Problem Dragon. Horiguchi shut him down, and wondered why he thought it would be a good idea to come out. He reminded Horiguchi of their history in Saga, which included the Dream Gate #1 contendership match last year. He assumed Horiguchi remembered the beating he suffered, and was just too afraid to accept his challenge. They eventually agreed to a CIBA vs. Mondai Ryu singles match, with the winner going on to face Horiguchi. Mondai Ryu would only agree if the familiar heel unit rules were in play. CIBA needs a 3 count to win, he would only need a 2 count. CIBA wasn't phased by this, and promised to win.
> 
> Fujii interjected here. Since Mondai Ryu didn't have a match scheduled tonight, Fujii was going to make one for him. This brought out CIMA for a special bonus match. He wasn't deterred by the quick defeat. Even though he was beaten by CIMA, he would easily pick up a two count on his poor knock off version. CIMA gave CIBA a quick pep talk, and CIBA once again promised victory.
> 
> Hulk called out Yoshino after his win. They discussed the time and place for his title match. Hulk wanted it to be in his hometown of Sapporo during the tour in a few weeks. He asked the Saga fans if they wanted to see that. Yoshino reminded him that this was Kyushi, not Hokkaido. He asked the fans where the match should take place. Hokkaido or Kyushu. Naturally, they responded with their local area. FINAL GATE will be in Kyushu, so that is where the match will happen. Hulk really didn't care. At FINAL GATE, he will use the First Flash to kick Yoshinos' head off and right into the laps of the idiot Kyushu fans.


----------



## Snapdragon

Question

Whats the explanation behind the CIBA character? How exactly did it start and is his entire gimmick just being Mini-CIMA?


Edit: Hulk vs Yoshino for the title? Get Seabs in here!


----------



## Defrost

Seabs said:


> _*Nakamura/Ishii vs KES not taped for TV :leslie*_


It's on Nico Nico for free

http://live.nicovideo.jp/watch/lv159409385?ref=grel


----------



## Chismo

:saul

When was the last time Davey spoke the truth about... anything?


----------



## ywall2breakerj

They probably wanted Ishimori to squash him in three minutes, pin him with one leg and then dance Gangam Style afterwards. That's what they get for not showing him the proper RESPECT he deserves.




I find Masa Funaki jobbing to Kono and Takayama in three minutes very amusing.


----------



## Cactus

Chismo said:


> :saul
> 
> When was the last time Davey spoke the truth about... anything?


Meh. Any news or speculation on who's going to be replacing him in the Ishimori match? I haven't seen anything from NOAH in a while, but I think the Taue retirement show seems like a good place to jump back on.


----------



## flag sabbath

Seabs said:


> _*Nakamura/Ishii vs KES not taped for TV :leslie*_


It's here... http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1...ad-davey-boy-smith-jr-lance-archer-njpw_sport


----------



## seabs

*Wonderful. I'll watch that sometime in 2016.*


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Quoth the Raven said:


> I think NJPW should know Goto's status and I think he will probably be back for WK. Shibata did perform Goto's signature move and finisher on Honma in the Power Struggle ppv. The announcers were all going on about Shibata sending a message to Goto and all.
> 
> Although. if he and KENTA team up, I'd be curious to see their opponents.


I miss Goto. He, Naito, Shibata, Minoru, and TAKA/Taichi are what I watch New Japan for. If Goto comes back for Wrestle Kingdom and faces Shibata it's pretty clear who will win. I'm hoping he can make it back in time, though with New Japan jaw injuries are not to be taken lightly.


----------



## Genking48

*12/1/2013 Aichi, Nagoya Congress Center - CROWN GATE Finale *
_credit: iheartdg.com_
*0.* Jimmy Kanda (4:38 Ryu's) Chihiro Tominaga
*1.* Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito{W} (10:17 Double Cross) Eita, Rocky Lobo{L}
*2.* Falls Count Anywhere Match: Don Fujii (9:55 Gedo Clutch) Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin
*3.* Jimmy Susumu, Jimmy Kagetora{W} (11:04 Kagenui) Gamma{L}, Ryotsu Shimizu
*4.* Open the Brave Gate #1 Contender Match: CIBA (8:10 Caldera) Mondai Ryu
_*Mondai Ryu can win via 2 Count_
*5.* CIMA, Masaaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid{W} (16:48 Bible) T-Hawk, U-T{L}, Flamita
*6. MAD BLANKEY vs. MONSTER EXPRESS Nagoya Elimination Match:* YAMATO, BxB Hulk, Naruki Doi, Cyber Kong (4-3) Akira Tozawa, Masato Yoshino, Shachihoko BOY, Shingo Takagi
Order of Entry: 1&2: Yoshino & Hulk, 3: Boy, 4: Doi, 5: YAMATO, 6: Cyber, 7: Tozawa, 8: Takagi
-Cyber (Over the Top Rope) BOY
-Tozawa (9:40 German Suplex Hold) Cyber
-Takagi (19:05 MADE IN JAPAN) Doi
-YAMATO (20:30 Mushakaeshi) Takagi
-YAMATO (23:15 Gallaria) Tozawa
-Yoshino (25:28 Torbellino Crucifix) YAMATO
-Hulk (28:18 First Flash) Yoshino

Yoshino & Hulk will be the first entrants in the main event. Tozawa was the original selection, but Hulk kicked Yoshino in the face and demanded it be him. The remaining members of each team randomly selected & signed a sealed envelope. These contained the order they will enter, but no one will know who is next until their theme music starts. During the match itself, over the top rope eliminations will be in play until all participants have entered. After the final entry, it will switch to pinfall & submission only rules.

CIBA asked Horiguchi to come out after his win. He debuted over 4 years ago, and has yet to win a title belt. But he felt he was strong enoguh now. He would not lose to Horiguchi. Horiguchi admitted he didn't think CIBA would even win this match. It has opened to eyes to just how big the generation change has been this year. Still, he had 15 years of experience. CIBA doesn't have the level of bravery necessary. CIBA said that despite the 10 year gap in experience, he would absolutely take the title. The match was set up for FINAL GATE.

MB celebrated their big win. Hulk said that MX weren't monsters at all. At FINAL GATE, he will use the First Flash to send Yoshinos' head flying. He will return to Nagoya in 2014 as Dream Gate champion. YAMATO said that MX couldn't beat MB. It was just fate. He got to defeat and embarass the beloved Tozawa & Takagi again today. When they return to Nagoya in 2014, Hulk will be champion and the embarassment will continue for them. He asked the Nagoya fans if he wasn't just the coolest and sexiest thing yet again.

MX were left to close out the final Nagoya show of 2013. They took some friendly jabs at Shachi for his quick elimination. Yoshino blamed it on poor luck of the draw, putting them at the 4 on 2 disadvantage. Everyone apologized for losing. Yoshino ended things on a positive note, promising to defend his title until they return to Nagoya in 2014 & thanked the fans for all their support this year.


----------



## Snapdragon

Why is Hulk main eventing their final show?


----------



## Genking48

Because he won a key hunting 3 way match, at 11/23 which makes him the #1 contender for the dream gate title.


----------



## Genking48

> *12/5/2013 Tokyo, Korakuen Hall ~MIRACLE GATE~ - 1850 Attendance*
> _credit: iheartdg.com_
> *0. *Super Shisa{W}, Chihiro Tominaga (6:12 Yoshitonic) K-ness, Kenichiro Arai{L}
> *1. *Open the Triangle Gate #1 Contender One Night Tournament: T-Hawk, Eita{W}, Flamita (8:52 Numero Uno) Naruki Doi, Mondai Ryu{L}, Kzy
> *2. *Open the Triangle Gate #1 Contender One Night Tournament: CIMA, CIBA{W}, Ryotsu Shimizu (7:33 Caldera) Akira Tozawa, Shingo Takagi, Shachihoko BOY{L}
> *3. *Special Singles Match: Masato Yoshino (8:58 Lightning Spiral) Yosuke♡Santa Maria
> *4. *Jimmy Susumu{W}, Jimmy Kagetora (10:54 Mugen) U-T{L}, Rocky Lobo
> *5. *Open the Triangle Gate #1 Contender One Night Tournament Finals: T-Hawk{W}, Eita, Flamita (8:19 Night Ride) CIMA, CIBA, Ryotsu Shimizu{L}
> *6. *Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!{W}, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin, Jimmy Kanda (10:11 Backslide from Heaven) Masaaki Mochizuki, Don Fujii, Dragon Kid{L}, Gamma
> *7. *Open the Triangle Gate Championship Match: T-Hawk, Eita{W}, Flamita (20:08 Numero Uno) YAMATO, BxB Hulk, Cyber Kong{L}
> _*MAD BLANKEY fail in their 2nd Defense, The Millenials become the 45th Champion Team_
> 
> After winning the semi-final, the Jimmys put the other units on notice that they had no intention of fading into the night.
> 
> Doi intruded after the main. Despite losing in the tournament, MAD BLANKEY were still going to go through with the Miracle Doi Darts game they promised last month. He called out the entire roster. Children were selected to throw the darts. This year, they would be selecting the participants for a three way six man tag. The teams chosen were CIMA & Ryotsu & Flamita, Ichikawa & Gamma & Tozawa, and Kagetora & CIBA & Cyber. After the match was set, Doi came to the shocking revelation that a wrestling ring has four corners. There was room for one more team! He nominated himself, YAMATO, & Hulk. Fans objected, so another set of darts were thrown. The final team selected was K-ness & YAMATO & Takagi. Doi left the Millenials to close the show, warning them to not be as terrible as usual on the microphone.
> 
> Eita said the three victories and Triangle Gate capture was the end result of their endless training. T-Hawk said they wouldn't stop until they were alone at the top of DRAGON GATE.


All that Millenials gold, fucking awesome


----------



## Hera

Shibata has been added to the card for the World Tag League finals tomorrow. He'll be facing young lion Yohei Komatsu in the opening match. 

Otherwise known as Komatsu is taking a Shouten and Goto is gonna show up and we get conformation that he's ready to go for Wrestle Kingdom. There's no other reason for Shibata to be on the show.


----------



## Chismo

Shibata vs. Young Lion? Fucking hell yeah!


- - - - -


WTTL semis:



> Tenzan & Kojima vs. Archer & Smith Jr.
> Makabe & Honma vs. Anderson & Gallows


Rooting for GBH, of course. Sorry, Doc.


- - - - -


Akira Taue retired today. The most suave wrestler ever. Amazing career.


----------



## Zatiel

Taue crowd surfing made me smile. And while he was wrestling in largely safe undercard and dark matches, I'm glad that he formally retired. It's just safer for him.


----------



## Chismo

Karl & Doc.











Suwama & Doering.


----------



## Mic1988

So it looks like Doc is going on to become a star in New Japan I can see him and Karl winning the tag belts on the Jan 4th show, this sums up TNA and how they blew their opportunity with him by letting his contract expire.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZS1J3VrxnM0


----------



## Snapdragon

How is Gallows doing in Japan? Impressing?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Man NJPW has really won me over as a fan for life in 2013, might sound like an outrageous statement but I haven't been this into a wrestling promotion since the 90's when I was a teenager watching WWF. Just catching up on Day 9 of the Tag League & it cracks me up how much of a mark I'm becoming for what they're doing. Even things like Jado's predictable Flair flop makes me crack up.

I almost feel guilty when I was younger and basically put NJPW in the dumps because I was too busy paying attention to what All Japan was doing.


----------



## Defrost

I assume this will be on iPPV

12/22/2013 Fukuoka, Fukuoka Kokusai Center ~THE FINAL GATE 2013~
-Open the Brave Gate Championship Match: Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!! vs. CIBA
-Open the Triangle Gate Championship 3 Way Match: T-Hawk, Eita, Flamita vs. CIMA, Masaaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid vs. Jimmy Susumu, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin
-Open the Twin Gate Championship Match: YAMATO, Naruki Doi vs. Akira Tozawa, Shingo Takagi
-Open the Dream Gate Championship Match: Masato Yoshino vs. BxB Hulk


----------



## Hera

Wrestle Kingdom 8 card is out

*MAIN EVENT*
Tanahashi vs Nakamura

Okada vs Naito
Devitt vs Ibushi
Goto vs Shibata
Makabe vs Fale in a knock out/tap out match
Yano/"X" vs Suzuki/Shelton
Nagata/Sakuraba vs Gracies
Kojima vs Conway for the NWA title (Harley Race will be in Conway's corner)
KES vs Gallows/Anderson
Young Bucks vs Time Splitters vs TAKA/Taichi vs Forever Hooligans


----------



## Hera

Snapdragon said:


> How is Gallows doing in Japan? Impressing?


He's been fantastic in the short time he's been in New Japan. Everyone needs to go and check out his promo with Anderson after they won the tag league. Promo of the year.


----------



## Snapdragon

Does anyone else not give a shit about Rob Conway still?


----------



## Groovemachine

Wait, so no Ishii for WK8? BOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Final Gate 2013 looks very nice indeed. Yamato & Doi vs SHINGO & Tozawa? :mark:


----------



## Mic1988

Surprised the IC Title will Main Event. It's their biggest and most important show of the year so it should be natural that its main evented by the World Champion Okada against Naito. I wonder how close the voting for it was.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

I posted this in another topic which was a response to Nakamura/Tanahashi main eventing over Okada/Naito, but does anybody really wish they would of done Okada/Nakamura, sort of like a winner takes all match like Hogan/Warrior? Both titles on the line, you could of planted the seeds of Chaos sort of falling apart in the process, two guys fighting for "leadership" - plus to me those are your two biggest stars at the moment.

Eh, maybe that's the plan for WK9 - I'm pretty slow on the uptake so I know you guys who have followed this company for a while probably have ran that thought through your heads. I mean the thought of that match being done that way makes me nut myself.


----------



## Hera

Mic1988 said:


> Surprised the IC Title will Main Event. It's their biggest and most important show of the year so it should be natural that its main evented by the World Champion Okada against Naito. I wonder how close the voting for it was.


20,422 for Tana/Nakamura
11,886 for Okada/Naito

I don't know why anyone thought anything different would happen. Naito's been given shit all to do after his G1 win and it's been over 2 years since Tanahashi and Nakamura had a singles match. 

As for Okada and Nakamura there's been no built at all to it. Tanahashi is by far the biggest star out of the Aces that New Japan has too so it wouldn't be a match between the two biggest stars. That's the main event you are getting this year. Or if you believe Okada is bigger than Nakamura well Okada/Tana has been done to death to the point where we have Tanahashi not being able to challenge for the belt as long as Okada has it. You'll get your match in 2014 or at WK9. 



> Yamato & Doi vs SHINGO & Tozawa?


Tozawa will job again. TOO EASY!


----------



## Zatiel

Jake Roberts said:


> I posted this in another topic which was a response to Nakamura/Tanahashi main eventing over Okada/Naito, but does anybody really wish they would of done Okada/Nakamura, sort of like a winner takes all match like Hogan/Warrior? Both titles on the line, you could of planted the seeds of Chaos sort of falling apart in the process, two guys fighting for "leadership" - plus to me those are your two biggest stars at the moment.
> 
> Eh, maybe that's the plan for WK9 - I'm pretty slow on the uptake so I know you guys who have followed this company for a while probably have ran that thought through your heads. I mean the thought of that match being done that way makes me nut myself.


Okada Vs. Nakamura is what I've wanted to main event WK9 for at least six months now. Nakamura is the best in the company when he's on, and he's been knocking off high-value challengers all year. Title Vs. Title would have been great, and their singles match from the 2012 G1 was one of my favorites of the year. I'm sure they would have delivered in the spotlight.


----------



## seabs

*Naito/Okada not main eventing leaves a bit of a bad taste but not a surprising one. Whatever. Top 2 matches aside I'm super eh on the card. Doesn't look like Ishii will be on the card as he's unlikely to be an X and and he was Yano's partner on Sunday. Fuck that shit. KES vs Anderson/Gallows is a strange pairing too but the match should rule.*


----------



## Chismo

This is a HUGE bitchslap to Okada. Like, ANDRE THE GIANT level of huge. They better turn this into a storyline with Okada going rampage/jelaous on Nakamura.


----------



## seabs

*It's not really a bitchslap to Okada considering he main evented Tokyo Dome last year and just about every Sumo Hall show this year. It is to Naito though.*


----------



## Joshi Judas

IC Title main eventing? Not surprised really but disappointed. Also, with Tana/Naka being the main event, expect LolTanawins.


----------



## C-Cool

Yeah, if this is an indictment on anybody, it's on Naito. This is very different from Punk not being on PPV main events because of Cena. This is the fans choosing the Tanahashi/Nakamura match over your big moment.

Though, if I can speak for myself, I blame seniority, charisma differences (on average), and... well, it's been a while for both matches, but while one gained momentum, the other one got hampered by Naito's injury (worst time to get an injury in a long time, IMO).

This wouldn't have been so much of a problem if the IC title wasn't on the line. That just makes it feel weird, so expect either a Naito (complete) heel turn, or a jealousy story line (as mentioned before).


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Chismo said:


> This is a HUGE bitchslap to Okada. Like, ANDRE THE GIANT level of huge. They better turn this into a storyline with Okada going rampage/jelaous on Nakamura.


Jado and Gedo should just say fuck it and copy/paste the Akiyama heel turn storyline. Okada would be 40x better if he replaced the Red Ink with the King Crab Hold and choked out Tanahashi with it in two minutes.


----------



## Chismo

*NJPW “Road to TOKYO DOME”, 12/21/2013 [Sat] 18:30 @ Korakuen Hall in Tokyo*

(1) Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
(2) Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask IV vs. Yuji Nagata, Manabu Nakanishi, KUSHIDA & BUSHI
(3) Togi Makabe & Kota Ibushi vs. Takashi Iizuka & Yujiro Takahashi
(4) Toru Yano, Tomohiro Ishii & Jado vs. Minoru Suzuki, TAKA Michinoku & Taichi
(5) Road to TOKYO DOME I: Tetsuya Naito vs. Gedo
(6) Road to TOKYO DOME II: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. YOSHI-HASHI
(7) Road to TOKYO DOME III: Captain New Japan vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
(8) Road to TOKYO DOME IV: Tomoaki Honma vs. Kazuchika Okada

*
NJPW “Road to TOKYO DOME”, 12/23/2013 [Sun] 18:30 @ Korakuen Hall in Tokyo*

(1) Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
(2) SUPER Jr. 3WAY Tag Match: KUSHIDA & BUSHI vs. Gedo & Jado vs. TAKA Michinoku & Taichi
(3) Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask IV vs. Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka
(4) Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Captain New Japan vs. Yuji Nagata, Manabu Nakanishi & Tomoaki Honma
(5) Togi Makabe & Kota Ibushi vs. Tomohiro Ishii & Yujiro Takahashi
(6) YOSHI-HASHI vs. Minoru Suzuki
(7) Road to TOKYO DOME FINAL: Tetsuya Naito & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada & Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Chismo said:


> (7) Road to TOKYO DOME FINAL: Tetsuya Naito & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada & Shinsuke Nakamura


:mark:

That's must-see for me


----------



## vanboxmeer

CAPTAIN NEW JAPAN VS SHINSUKE NAKAMURA - howled in laughter.


----------



## Nervosa

Fuck Naito for fucking this whole thing up. If he wasn't such a black hole of charisma and been so mediocre since his return, then Okada wouldn't have lost his deserving main event. 

Not one bit surprised that the IC title won the poll....just angry that the poll was done at all. Its so insulting to Okada's place as champion: its not his fault they booked a weak draw against him. 

Why the FUCK couldn't Shibata have won the G1? That main event would have RULED. Then you can just feed goto to Naito at WK, and see how well Mr. Stardust can carry that sack of crap. 

BUT NO!

Now I have to watch that same awful Shibata/Goto match again....and then watch Okada get screwed out of what he earned because he got booked against a scrub.

Oh well...if anything, maybe this means Naito won't win the belt. I mean, if all this doesn't show that he shouldn't be champion, nothing will. Hopefully Okada wins, and then we finally get the title opponents we have been begging for. (Nakamura, ishii, Shibata, Nagata)


----------



## seabs

*I don't think it's fair to blame Naito entirely. He was much more over before his injury but they've paired him with the wrong people since his return. Tanaka and Yujiro aren't who you use to prepare Naito for the Tokyo Dome main event upon return. He should have been going over guys like Suzuki and Makabe or Devitt who can take losses to Naito without being hurt. Naito winning G1 and what came with it, wasn't the problem. The problem has been the follow up. I think it also goes to show just how much of a superstar Tanahashi is. 

There's an Ibushi/Ishii tag on the 23rd show which I bet is as good as the main event. *


----------



## Defrost

You know with the chip that will be on Okada and Naito's shoulders they will be so determined to prove a point that there is no doubt in my mind that'll be MOTN.


----------



## seabs

*Oh they'll almost certainly have a great match regardless of positioning. Match quality isn't really the story here though.*


----------



## Defrost

Tokyo Sports Awards

MVP - Okada 
Best Bout - Nakamura vs. Ibushi 
Best Tag - Nicholls & Haste
Distinguished Service - KENTA
Fighting Spirit - Sekimoto
Technical - Yoshino
Rookie/Newcomer - Takeshita of DDT
Joshi - Satomura
Lifetime Achievement - Kobashi

Knowing these awards I am stunned Kobashi's retirement match, which I loved anyway, didn't win Match of the Year.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

After watching the 5 on 5 match from the Tag League Finals, I gotta admit I'm a lot more excited about Okada/Naito then I was. The small sample of what I got makes me think the match is gonna be fucking awesome ... in ring wise anyways. It's still lacking the buzz IMO but I'm more up on it then I was ... & Tanahashi/Nakamura has me so jacked that I'm looking more forward to Wrestle Kingdom then the BCS National Championship Game, Super Bowl & Wrestlemania combined. :lol

Well maybe not _that_ much, but you get the point.

I'm gonna be butt-hurt though if both Tanahashi & Naito win. :side:

I'm personally hoping for Nakamura to drop the belt in order to set up an Okada/Nakamura rivalry down the line.

Okada no-selling Naito as any kind of threat at times during their interactions is pretty funny though. That's kind of his character but I'm noticing it more then usual.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Nervosa said:


> Fuck Naito for fucking this whole thing up. If he wasn't such a black hole of charisma and been so mediocre since his return, then Okada wouldn't have lost his deserving main event.
> 
> Not one bit surprised that the IC title won the poll....just angry that the poll was done at all. Its so insulting to Okada's place as champion: its not his fault they booked a weak draw against him.
> 
> Why the FUCK couldn't Shibata have won the G1? That main event would have RULED. Then you can just feed goto to Naito at WK, and see how well Mr. Stardust can carry that sack of crap.
> 
> BUT NO!
> 
> Now I have to watch that same awful Shibata/Goto match again....and then watch Okada get screwed out of what he earned because he got booked against a scrub.
> 
> Oh well...if anything, maybe this means Naito won't win the belt. I mean, if all this doesn't show that he shouldn't be champion, nothing will. Hopefully Okada wins, and then we finally get the title opponents we have been begging for. (Nakamura, ishii, Shibata, Nagata)


Yeah you're right about it being unfair to Okada, he should be in the main event. The biggest show of the year should have the world title closing out the show IMO, I bitch about it with WWE so much & I feel the same way here.


----------



## Bubz

I'm not really that bothered by this honestly. Mostly because I expected Tanahashi to get voted in to the main event. Okada should be main eventing but I don't care if Naito isn't in the main event. I do feel bad for Okada though. That match will fucking rule though, pretty confident about that since Okada has been the only opponent to get a genuinely great match out of Naito before. Tana/Nakamura should be great too. As long as both matches deliver that's all I care about at this stage. Rest of the card is pretty shitty looking for a WK imo.


----------



## Chismo

Nervosa said:


> Fuck Naito for fucking this whole thing up.


----------



## sharkboy22

Ok, so I know this might be a ridiculous request but I never got to finish the G1 climax this year. So can someone please tell me which matches are worth checking out?


----------



## Nervosa

sharkboy22 said:


> Ok, so I know this might be a ridiculous request but I never got to finish the G1 climax this year. So can someone please tell me which matches are worth checking out?


Top G1 Matches:

This is my top matches list. Obviously a lot of opinion, there.


Ishii vs. Tanahashi Night 2 ****3/4
Ishii vs. Shibata Night 4****3/4
Shibata vs. Kojima Night 2****1/4
Nakamura vs. Ibushi Night 4 ****1/4
Okada vs. Tanahashi Night 8 ****1/4
Suzuki vs. Nakamura Night 2 ****
Nagata vs. Suzuki Night 1 ****
Shibata vs. Smith Night 1 ****
Nagata vs. Ibushi Night 5 ****
Nagata vs. Nakamura Night 6 ****
Yano vs. Suzuki Night 9 ****
Ishii vs. Smith Night 6 ***3/4
Okada vs. Shibata Night 6 ***3/4
Smith vs. Tanahashi Night 3 ***3/4
Makabe vs. Okada Night 4 ***3/4
Okada vs. Kojima Night 9 ***3/4
Kojima vs. Smith Night 4***3/4
"The Final" Night 9 ***3/4
Naito vs. Anderson Night 9 ***3/4
Nakamura vs. Anderson Night 1 ***3/4
Suzuki vs. Ibushi Night 8 ***3/4


----------



## sharkboy22

Nervosa said:


> Top G1 Matches:
> 
> This is my top matches list. Obviously a lot of opinion, there.
> 
> 
> Ishii vs. Tanahashi Night 2 ****3/4
> Ishii vs. Shibata Night 4****3/4
> Shibata vs. Kojima Night 2****1/4
> Nakamura vs. Ibushi Night 4 ****1/4
> Okada vs. Tanahashi Night 8 ****1/4
> Suzuki vs. Nakamura Night 2 ****
> Nagata vs. Suzuki Night 1 ****
> Shibata vs. Smith Night 1 ****
> Nagata vs. Ibushi Night 5 ****
> Nagata vs. Nakamura Night 6 ****
> Yano vs. Suzuki Night 9 ****
> Ishii vs. Smith Night 6 ***3/4
> Okada vs. Shibata Night 6 ***3/4
> Smith vs. Tanahashi Night 3 ***3/4
> Makabe vs. Okada Night 4 ***3/4
> Okada vs. Kojima Night 9 ***3/4
> Kojima vs. Smith Night 4***3/4
> "The Final" Night 9 ***3/4
> Naito vs. Anderson Night 9 ***3/4
> Nakamura vs. Anderson Night 1 ***3/4
> Suzuki vs. Ibushi Night 8 ***3/4


Thakns man. But goddammit, I just realized this is the Results discussion thread fpalm


----------



## Ham and Egger

Fun little thought.... How does NJPW have a Intercontinental title? Has it been defended in another continent?


----------



## BKKsoulcity

sharkboy22 said:


> Ok, so I know this might be a ridiculous request but I never got to finish the G1 climax this year. So can someone please tell me which matches are worth checking out?


Ishii vs. Tanahashi
Ibushi vs. Nakamura
THESE TWO MATCHES ARE MONEY!! MUST SEE!

Tanahashi vs. Okada
Tanahashi vs. Naito 
Worth checking out ...

Shibata vs. Ishii
This match wasn't really my style but it's a very well received match and will probably impress you too


----------



## Defrost

Ham and Egger said:


> Fun little thought.... How does NJPW have a Intercontinental title? Has it been defended in another continent?


(5/15/11 @ Philadelphia Asylum Arena, USA) MVP beat Toru Yano (9:27) with the TTB (tournament final).

(8/26/12 @ Butte County Fair Grounds, USA) Shinsuke Nakamura beat Oliver John (7:47) with the Boma Ye (1st defense).

(5/31/13 @ Arena Mexico, Mexico / CMLL Rules) La Sombra beat Shinsuke Nakamura by 2-1. Nakamura used an avalanche-style Landslide on Sombra. Sombra used a cross-arm German suplex hold on Nakamura. Sombra used a Schoolboy suplex on Nakamura.

(6/28/13 @ Arena Mexico, Mexico / CMLL Rules) La Sombra beat Volador Jr. by 2-1 (1st defense). Sombra used a Dragon Rana on Volador. Volador used a Spanish Fly on Sombra. Volador was DQ’d.


----------



## Snapdragon

Completely forgot MVP was the first champ


----------



## antoniomare007

They need to go the Chono route with Naito. IIRC it was a similar situation, Chono started to get less and less support from the fans after he came back from his neck injury and Choshu ended up giving him one of the GOAT puroresu gimmicks. Hopefully Jado & Gedo do something similar with Naito.

It's a shame, I really thought Naito could pull it off after the G-1.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

antoniomare007 said:


> They need to go the Chono route with Naito. IIRC it was a similar situation, Chono started to get less and less support from the fans after he came back from his neck injury and Choshu ended up giving him one of the GOAT puroresu gimmicks. Hopefully Jado & Gedo do something similar with Naito.
> 
> It's a shame, I really thought Naito could pull it off after the G-1.


All I can see them doing is a Great Muta like thing maybe for him since he's always been considered the next Keji Mutoh but that's a big risk. I cannot see them giving him a Chono-esque edgy character as Nakaumura and Okada kind of already have that Chono like gimmick so Naito is looking pretty stuck here in all honesty unless he gives some amazing performances starting at the dome show.


----------



## Nervosa

Plus, naito has no charisma whatsoever, so he would destroy any gimmick given to him, anyway.


----------



## Defrost

Kenou is leaving Michinoku Pro and joining NOAH


----------



## Snapdragon

Nervosa said:


> Plus, naito has no charisma whatsoever, so he would destroy any gimmick given to him, anyway.


He also can't sell for shit.


----------



## Groovemachine

Defrost said:


> Kenou is leaving Michinoku Pro and joining NOAH


That's quite a coup for NOAH actually. Sucks for M-Pro as he was the primary 'future star' but I guess they'll put more in the hands of Fujita Jr Hayato now. As for NOAH, that brings a ton of fresh matches. Kenou vs Kenta has money all over it, for starters.


----------



## antoniomare007

Nervosa said:


> Plus, naito has no charisma whatsoever, so he would destroy any gimmick given to him, anyway.


That's just not true, but whatever.

Thank god you weren't watching in 03-07 because you would've shitted on Nakamura any chance you got then. He was as a bland as a main event wrestler could be until they gave him the Swagamura gimmick *shrugs*


----------



## antoniomare007

BKKsoulcity said:


> All I can see them doing is a Great Muta like thing maybe for him since he's always been considered the next Keji Mutoh but that's a big risk. I cannot see them giving him a Chono-esque edgy character as Nakaumura and Okada kind of already have that Chono like gimmick so Naito is looking pretty stuck here in all honesty unless he gives some amazing performances starting at the dome show.


True, but what I meant with the "Chono route" was giving Naito's character a big change. Not necessarily the same kind of gimmick


----------



## Chismo

Yeah, there were periods when fansy pants Shinsuke was much worse than, let's say, Sanada today.


----------



## Nervosa

antoniomare007 said:


> That's just not true, but whatever.
> 
> Thank god you weren't watching in 03-07 because you would've shitted on Nakamura any chance you got then. He was as a bland as a main event wrestler could be until they gave him the Swagamura gimmick *shrugs*


I actually did watch him during that era and loved him. Yes, Shinsuke was 'bland' the way Danielson was 'bland' in ROH. No overt character, but their matches were so good that no one cared. Naito doesn't have the amazing wrestling skills to make up for his lesser personality like those two did. Even then, both Shinsuke and Danielson had more personality than Naito does now.

That's Naito's problem: he's not particularly strong in either talent or likability, and doesn't have enough of either to make up for the deficiency in the other.


----------



## Martyn

I've seen some comments here about Angle/Nagata 1/4/08 Dome match being a ripoff from Angle/Benoit RR 2003 match. Finally got to see that WWE match and I see nothing in common. Both matches are different. Why people are complaining then?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

I really hope Naito delivers, I'm actually starting to feel bad for the guy to be honest. Not half as bad as I feel for Okada though, that mofo has been gold all year.

So is this the official match listing so far?

1 The Young Bucks (c) vs. Forever Hooligans vs. Suzukigun (Taichi and Taka Michinoku) vs. Time Splitters
2 K.E.S. (Davey Boy Smith, Jr. and Lance Archer) (c) vs. Bullet Club (Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson)
3 Rob Conway (c) vs. Satoshi Kojima
4 Daniel Gracie and Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba and Yuji Nagata
5 Suzukigun (Minoru Suzuki and Shelton X Benjamin) vs. Toru Yano and TBA
6 Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe
7 Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata
8 Prince Devitt (c) vs. Kota Ibushi
9 Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito
10 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi

I gotta say it looks great, I get my daily dose of Suzuki thank God, the Yano stuff has been hilarious to me. And Shelley's back so that's awesome.

That Fale/Makabe match is a "King of Destroyer" match ... the hell does that even mean? Appreciate if anybody knows, probably some kind of hardcore match I assume.


----------



## Groovemachine

Yeah apparently it means knockout or submission only.


----------



## Martyn

Card for WK is meh. I'm sure that it'll deliver, but we've seen almost every match already and there's nothing fresh besides Makabe/Fale and Nagata&Sakuraba/Gracies and I dont care about those matches at all. They have great roster and I was hoping for something like Nakamura/Shibata, bigger Okada title defense, KENTA participation, etc. Maybe they're saving it for other big evens in 2014 that they're planning to do, like the return to Yokohama Arena in may, but still its a Tokyo Dome show and they should've put some more effort into it.


----------



## bme

Read that there was a poll on what match would main event, saw the full card for WK and just thought the site messed up.

The card doesn't interest me much at all

The only matches i really wanna see are Nagata,Sakuraba/Gracies & Tanahashi/Nakamura. I've never seen these Gracies before and never seen Tanahashi/Nakamura before.
Devitt/Ibushi & Goto/Shibata should be great matches but i've seen them many times already.

also wheres Ishii ? haven't been following NJPW that much since the finals of G1.


----------



## Nervosa

I will say this....as angry as I am at Naito for screwing up the main event, I still think Naito/Okada will be the best match on the card. 

Think about it....Naito and Okada have yet to have a bad match. The first one last year was the MOTY and they haven't wrestled each other in singles for a year, so it could be really fresh.

On top of that, Shinsuke has been pretty mediocre since the G1. He has been very botchy all year and has really struggled to sell when he needed to. 

Don't be surprised is Tanahashi/Shinsuke descends into just crazy moves and if Okada/Naito has enough good selling (like their match last year) to create some real drama.


----------



## seabs

*Probably banging his head against a brick wall at the fact he could get the G1 MVP Bonus and then not be announced for Wrestle Kingdom.*


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Well is a partner confirmed or speculated yet for Yano? Throw Ishii in there, shit that would work for me.


----------



## seabs

*It's announced just as X but it wouldn't make much sense for Ishii to be X as an X is usually a surprise and they did the tag match with Ishii at the last PPV.*


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Yeah you're probably right about that, I thought it was a pretty good match - obviously the focus is on the clowning of Yano/Suzuki but if Shelton & Ishii got some time it could be pretty good.

Hell he put on a superb match with Tanahashi, the guy deserves to be on the card.


----------



## Defrost

X is The Great Muta


----------



## EmbassyForever

> HOLY SHIT! Yano's mystery partner at Wrestle Kingdom 8 is THE GREAT MUTA!!! #NJPW #njrtd #NJWK8


..


----------



## Chismo

Well, that's really cool. Interesting dynamics.


----------



## seabs

*Good use of Muta.*


----------



## unknownuser

*Dark Match: 8 Man Tag Match: Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Tomoaki Honma, Captain New Japan & BUSHI vs. Manabu Nakanishi, Super Strong Machine, Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask IV*

FFS, Ishii can't even get in the WK dark match.


----------



## seabs

*He's not injured because he's working this weekend (unless I missed something) and I'm pretty certain he isn't in Mexico at the time because nobody usually misses WK for the CMLL tour and he won't after G1 which was fairly recent. So I have no idea what's going on there but it's fucked up if he's just the odd one out.*


----------



## Genking48

It's time guys!!!!



> *12/22/2013 Fukuoka, Fukuoka Kokusai Center ~THE FINAL GATE 2013~*
> _Credit: iheartdg.com_
> *0. *Shachihoko BOY (3:50 Orion) Chihiro Tominaga
> *1. *Yosuke♡Santa Maria{W}, U-T, Rocky Lobo (9:06 Sakauchi♡) Jimmy Kagetora, Jimmy Kanda, Ryotsu Shimizu{L}
> *2. *3 Way Match: Don Fujii (3:18 Top Rope Choke Slam) Hollywood Stalker Ichikawa{}L; Batten Tamagawa{L}
> *3. *K-ness, Super Shisa{W}, Gamma (8:21 Yoshitonic) Cyber Kong, Mondai Ryu, Kzy{L}
> *4. *Open the Brave Gate Championship Match: Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!! (11:00 Beach Break) CIBA
> _*2nd Defense_
> *5. *Open the Triangle Gate Championship 3 Way Match: T-Hawk, Eita, Flamita vs. CIMA, Masaaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid vs. Jimmy Susumu, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin
> -Mochizuki (24:42 Arm Lock) Eita
> -Susumu (29:00 World Liner) Kid
> _*Millenials fail in their 1st Defense, Jimmys become the 46th Champion Team_
> *6. *Open the Twin Gate Championship Match: Akira Tozawa, Shingo Takagi{W} (23:29 Last Falconry) YAMATO{L}, Naruki Doi
> _*MAD BLANKEY fail in their 1st Defense, MONSTER EXPRESS become the 31st Champion Team_
> *7. *Open the Dream Gate Championship Match: Masato Yoshino (25:50 Sol Naciente Kai) BxB Hulk
> _*3rd Defense for Yoshino_
> 
> An interview segment for the main event was held after match 3. Hulk had little to say. He once again promised to destroy Yoshinos' head with the First Flash. The white ring mat would be stained red with Yoshinos' "meat sauce". Yoshino talked about getting hit with the First Flash during their skirmishes leading up to tonight. He knew how effective it was. He wouldn't be on the receiving end tonight. He promised to win for the Fukuoka fans, and everyone watching on PPV.
> 
> Takagi talked about ending YAMATOs' Twin Gate reign after 0 defenses. He considered this payback for both his betrayal in June, and from the Dream Gate match in August. Tozawa thanked fans for the support, but hoped they saved some energy to cheer for Yoshino in the main event.
> 
> Yoshino thanked the fans in attendance, watching on PPV, and watching from the movie theaters hosting the live viewing events. Without their support, he could not have won. In the midst of all the chaos since the generation change at Kobe World, and even the many title changes tonight he has managed to make 3 defenses. He will continue to repel any and all challenges that come at him. He talked about the difference between this year and last, particularly for Tozawa. He asked fans to cheer their Twin Gate win again. He passed the microphone to Takagi. He said that they were a unit that was brought together by happiness and friendship. Today, they all stand as champions. This could be the true meaning of happiness. Tozawa and Yoshino shared some friendly banter before closing out the show with the usual speech of thanks yous and told fans to continue their support in 2014.


All these failed title defenses.


----------



## Defrost

That's Dragon Gate. Only the singles titles get successfully defended.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

The card sounds solid enough, called The Veterans winning the TriGate straps but they put them back on the Jimmyz instead. Hopefully the Twin Gate title match was ace considering the talent, funny they put the Twins Gate straps on Shingo again he seems glued to that title. Also love how BxB Hulk always gets a Dream Gate title shot at the end of the year and loses. Dragon Gate has been on a hotshot frenzy with their titles, very uncharacteristic of them.

Note:
If anyone cares, after I check out Final Gate sometime this week I'll post my DragonGate and DGUSA/EVOLVE year in reviews in the MOTYC thread.


----------



## Chismo

January is going to be awesome:

NOAH: Haste & Nicholls vs. Sekimoto & Okabayashi
BJW: Sekimoto & Okabayashi vs. Walter & Dreissker
BJW: K. Hashimoto vs. Sabre Jr.
BJW: Numazawa vs. Kodaka for DM Title
AJPW: Miyahara vs. Sato


----------



## Concrete

Is K-Hash vs. Koji still happening?


----------



## Chismo

Have no idea.

:floyd2


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Wait K-Hash vs Zack Sabre Jr. is actually happening? 




:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## bme

_King of Pro Wrestling '13_

Jr. Tag Titles ***
Suzuki/Yano ***1/2
Watanabe,Tenzan/KES **
6-man Tag *
Shibata/Ishii **** (G1 match was better but still a great match)
Nagata/Sakuraba ***
IC Title ***1/2

Love the Suzuki/Yano matches.
I'd welcome a Nakamura/Marufuji rematch.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

I know Mutoh is way past his prime, and Suzuki is getting there to a point as well ...

But considering I'm a huge mark for both those guys, and it's *Muta* & Suzuki going at it at Wrestle Kingdom is pretty cool. Looking forward to it :mark:


----------



## Defrost

Everyone needs to watch Okada/Shinsuke vs Tana/Naito ASAP. Amazing match


----------



## Snapdragon

Jake Roberts said:


> I know Mutoh is way past his prime, and Suzuki is getting there to a point as well ...


Don't let MiSu hear you say that :suzuki


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*Dragon Gate “Final Gate 2013” Review - 12.22.2013
-First and foremost, thank goodness this show was before Christmas. The show was good as could be expected; you got a solid undercard that built nicely towards the main events. My MOTN is a tossup between the Twin Gate and Dream Gate title matches, both were really good. I would probably put this above Final Gate last year overall and all in all another consistent effort from the Lucharesu boys. Definitely not one of their best shows of the year but their Final Gate shows always delivers something solid.*

U-T, Yosuke & Rocky Lobo vs. Jimmy Kanda, Jimmy Kagetora & Ryotsu Shimizu-***
Don Fuiji vs. “Hollywood” Staker Ichikawa vs. Batten Tamagawa-N/A
K-Ness, Super Shisa & Gamma vs. Cyber Kong, Kzy & Mondai Ryu-**
Genki Horiguchi vs. CIBA-**+
Eita, T-Hawk & Flamita vs. Mochizuki, CIMA & Kid vs. Saito, Susumu & Tanizaki-***
Akira Tozawa & Shingo Takagi vs. YAMATO & Naruki Doi-****
Masato Yoshino vs. BxB Hulk-****


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Snapdragon said:


> Don't let MiSu hear you say that :suzuki


:lol Yeah I won't, I'm actually still hoping for a Suzuki IWGP World or IC title reign to be honest. I doubt it will happen, but 2013 gave me a bunch of teasers of that scenario but I knew he wasn't gonna go over Okada or Nakamura.

But anyways, I just got through watching that 12/21 Road to Tokyo Dome show, I gotta say Naito is a fucking goof. :lmao

I mean seriously, the guys in ring skills are quality but he comes across like a dweeb, his face just has that Derp look to it. He's like Tanahashi's little retarded brother without an air-guitar.

I've been jocking NJPW for the whole year because I haven't been this engrossed in a promotion in a very long time, but I'm really not liking the decision to hold that vote for who should be in the main event & then actually going through with it. Feels like they're giving Okada the stiff one, I feel like he should of went over at WK7 & now that he is the champ he can't even be the main event. World title on your biggest show of the year should be the final bout ... only way I could see this being for the best is if it creates some animosity & beef between Okada/Nakamura which then leads to a possible feud & title match up. Now that would be awesome to me.


----------



## KeepinItReal

Hey, Xtreme Wrestling Torrents has the entire first season of Fighting Spirit Wrestling, which is CMLL and NJPW with English commentary on the Fight Network. If anyone could get that onto DailyMotion (ep. 29 is up) that would be great. Oh and its free leech apparently. http://xtremewrestlingtorrents.net/d....php?id=112367


----------



## TheAmazingChamp

I'm ordering the WrestleKingdom iPPV. Hopefully NJPW can have the IWGP IC Champion defend the title over here in the U.S.


----------



## TheAmazingChamp

BTW what is with this Zero One restructuring? What do you think they mean by that? I hope they aren't selling the company.


----------



## aivaz

TheAmazingChamp said:


> BTW what is with this Zero One restructuring? What do you think they mean by that? I hope they aren't selling the company.


I've not heard about this at all. Interesting. Where'd you hear that?


----------



## ywall2breakerj

It's nothing of importance, KAMIKAZE is the new vice-president or smh.


----------



## TheAmazingChamp

aivaz said:


> I've not heard about this at all. Interesting. Where'd you hear that?


Here's the link and make sure to use your google translator if you have Google Chrome: http://www.z-1.co.jp/zero1/interview?targetId=337


----------



## Defrost

HYPE!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Tanahashi really looks like a manga/anime protagonist.


1 day to go :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Quoth the Raven said:


> Tanahashi really looks like a manga/anime protagonist.
> 
> 
> 1 day to go :mark: :mark: :mark:


To be fair, they all look like protagonists/antagonists :lol ... except Naito, he looks like a beaver or something.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

Just saw Nakamura/Tana and Okada/Naito.

Have to say the IC TITLE match was underwhelming. It felt like they were holding back. For me its in the ***3/4 range, It lacked heat.

But the Okada/Naito match really delivered, even with some blanks in Naito's selling. Like when he does the up-and-over corner dropkick and immediately keels over. I don't get it. Still I think its in the ****1/2+ range


----------



## Hera

KENTA finally dropped the GHC belt. Your new champ is Takeshi Morishima.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Some notes from tonights show:



> El desperado is teaming with Liger to face BUSHI and Ibushi! El Desperado pinned BUSHI. He made a pretty good heel.
> 
> Taguchi will be back in February! Taguchi says he has set his sights on Prince Devitt. Taguchi came to rescue Honma after Makabe/Honma vs Devitt/Fale tag match.
> 
> Conway/Dane defended their NWA Tag Title against TenCozy with the help of Bruce Tharp
> 
> Minoru Suzuki v Sho Tanaka was great
> 
> Last night's rematch except the title is not on the line (4-Way)
> 
> The main event 8 man tag match of Tana/Goto/CNJ/Naito vs Nakamura/Ishii/Okada/Yoshi-Hashi was excellent. Possible feud between Naito and Ishii. They literally went crazy on each other in a 8 man tag match.
> 
> Goto says he's making a complete return after he wins the IWGP Heavy from Okada
> 
> According to Tana, Nakamura says he wants a rematch for the IC belt. Tana "My answer is... Okay.
> 
> Great house show overall.


Full results soon. The card for the Fab iPPV to me looks like:

Naito/Ishii
Nakamura/Tana
Ibushi/EG
Devitt/Taguchi
Goto/Okada

Or something ilike that.. We'll see.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Okada/Goto? Hmm, I wonder if they are planning to give Goto a big push after his return and finally have him win the big one.

If Okada retains, he's got to move onto Nakamura soon. I don't think there are many credible challengers left.


----------



## Nervosa

There's tons of legit challengers: Nakamura, Nagata, Ishii, Shibata. You know, the people we actually WANTED him to defend against. I'm worried the last 3 won't happen, even if the matches would be awesome.


----------



## Chismo

Hera said:


> KENTA finally dropped the GHC belt. Your new champ is Takeshi Morishima.


I'm glad Morishima is the Champion again, but this just shows the lack of their roster size.


----------



## Hera

Nervosa said:


> There's tons of legit challengers: Nakamura, Nagata, Ishii, Shibata. You know, the people we actually WANTED him to defend against. I'm worried the last 3 won't happen, even if the matches would be awesome.


I don't know if Shibata will be back in New Japan. Contracts are up. Pretty certain he'll be joining NOAH or at least doing their shows on the reg (he unmasked Maybach Taniguchi and Maybach said he is gonna get revenge on him and KENTA) and with the relationship the companies have with each other there's always the possibility he shows up. More will be known when New Japan announces the cards for New Beginning. They'll say he is having a match even if they don't announce against who.

I mention the contract thing because last night was the end of the three year run of TAKA in New Japan. He announced on twitter that he won't be back. Don't know if Taichi is leaving as well. If that's the case this might be the end of Suzuki Gun (outside of KES).


----------



## Defrost

TAKA announced on twitter he is leaving. Indications are he's headed to All Japan. Rumor is Bushi is going to Wrestle-1


----------



## Nervosa

That is all incredibly sad news. I'm glad they put the junior straps on him and Taichi for at least a little while last year.

If Shibata's legitimately gone, it will be sad as well. What a waste, if so. A lot of high profile PPV singles matches that we didn't get.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Damn, hope Shibata stays. I find it kinda weird. He obviously has heat backstage, so they never let him near a title. But they feature him in high profile matches anyway, so why not let him have a shot at a title? He doesn't need to go over but they could get a fresh and amazing match.


----------



## Chismo

I seriously doubt Shibata's gone for good. He's a freelancer anyway, he can compete wherever he wants, but I remember reading he digs the current New Japan the most.

EDIT:

The New Beginning cards:

*Hiroshima*

Nakamura vs. Tanahashi (c)
KES vs. Karl & Doc (c)
Goto & Shibata vs. Okada & YOSHI-HASHI
Bullet Club vs. Makabe, Taguchi, Time Splitters
Naito & Honma vs. Ishii & Yujiro
Big Daddy Yum-Yum vs. Kojima (c)
Tenzan vs. Tarver
NagaSaku vs. Yano & Iizuka
MiSu vs. Tonga
Liger & Deseperado vs. Ibushi & BUSHI


*Osaka*

Goto vs. Okada (c)
Ishii vs. Naito (c)
Desperado vs. Ibushi (c)
Nakamura & Yujiro vs. Tanahashi & Liger
NagaSaku vs. The Gracies
TenKoji vs. Tarver & Yum-Yum
SZKG vs. Bullet Club 6-man tag
Shibata vs. YOSHI-HASHI
Splitters vs. Bucks (c)


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'm digging this Naito vs Ishii rivalry they have started. Their singles match should be good. Watching Ishii beat up people always makes me happy.


----------



## EmbassyForever

> yottsume ‏@puro_yottsume
> 
> Taka said on his Twitter "NJPW Korakuen Hall is over,,, 3 years, huh,,, Gracias,,," just yesterday after the Korakuen show. Taka has apparently lost his voice in a match yesterday with a kick to his throat. Taka says that his throat is in a serious situation and pretty shocked that he may not be able to cut promos the way he has always used to


Who's Big Daddy Yum Yum, btw?

Oh and MICHAEL TARVER (why?) vs Teznan. What a match.


----------



## Chismo

I don't know, but Big Daddy Yum-Yum sounds like the greatest ring name ever.

I don't remember hearing anything about Tarver since his departure from WWE. Thought he retired.


----------



## Rah

I'm glad El Desesperado (formerly Namajague) is getting a "main-event" (for those shows and Fantasticamania, anyway) as he's a swell talent.




EmbassyForever said:


> Who's Big Daddy Yum Yum, btw?
> 
> Oh and MICHAEL TARVER (why?) vs Teznan. What a match.


Byron Wilcott from NWA.


----------



## Concrete

Well I sorta hate how it is split into two shows since as a single show I'd buy it in a heartbeat. It would look like an instant SOTY contender but split up, while I still like both to a degree, not sure if I'd end up buying either one of them. Like I really really wanna see El Desperado vs. Kota Ibushi because Desperado is rad. From the limited amount of Tarver I've seen from 2013 he looked pretty darn good. Actually would look forward to him vs. Kojima but trying to get me interested in anything Tenzan ain't happening. I think it is sorta cool NJPW is bringing in a sorta smaller name from the NWA for these shows in Wilcott. He's a guy who I have no idea if he's improved since I last saw him in early 2013 but he looked like he had potential. We'll see I suppose.


----------



## Chismo

The Osaka show is must-buy, IMO.


----------



## Concrete

Chismo said:


> I don't know, but Big Daddy Yum-Yum sounds like the greatest ring name ever.
> 
> I don't remember hearing anything about Tarver since his departure from WWE. Thought he retired.


Does look to be the bigger of the two.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Glad Goto got his win over Shibata and the title shot. It's actually possible that he could win the title, since Okada's pool of challengers really only consists of Nakamura and possibly Shibata (Who just lost).


----------



## Defrost

Okada hasn't had a big match with Nagata


----------



## Concrete

And let's keep it that way


----------



## Bruce L

Don't know much about this "El Desperado" guy, but I'm hoping that this time Ibushi gets the lengthy, respectable junior title reign he deserves, mostly so they can build an epic feud between him and BUSHI, culminating in the big blowoff at next year's WK, subtitled *'Bushi vs. BUSHI: The Bushiing*.


----------



## bigbuxxx

.


----------



## bigbuxxx

Bruce L said:


> Don't know much about this "El Desperado" guy, but I'm hoping that this time Ibushi gets the lengthy, respectable junior title reign he deserves, mostly so they can build an epic feud between him and BUSHI, culminating in the big blowoff at next year's WK, subtitled *'Bushi vs. BUSHI: The Bushiing*.


Awesome.


This is what I can see happening:
Okada beats Goto
Shibata wins New Japan Cup
Okada beats Shibata @ April ppv
Okada vs Nakamura @ May ppv (this is in a much bigger than usual arena, correct? makes sense to save this until then)

What I'd like to see happen:
Okada beats Goto
Shibata wins New Japan Cup
Okada has a random defense against somebody low like Tanaka or Ishii on Day 3 of NJC
Okada beats Shibata @ April ppv
Okada beats Nakamura @ May ppv
Okada vs Tanahashi @ June ppv...this match would be Okada trying to break Tanahashi's defense record.


----------



## Concrete

NJPW needs a boost to their Junior division and I'm really hoping El Desperado plays a major part of it and that he indeed just a part of a bit of rebuilding.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Concrete said:


> And let's keep it that way


I'd like to see that match actually. Nagata can still go, despite Sakuraba doing his best to prove the opposite.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I don't see Nagata getting a title shot soon though. And as much as we wanna see Shibata or Ishii go against Okada, that isn't happening too, though I'll be happy to be proven wrong.

Goto has some steam right now, so naming him the next challenger is a good move. Nakamura has to face Okada eventually. I wonder who'll fill the gaps in between.

On second thought, if Ishii goes over on Naito, maybe he'll actually get a match against the Rainmaker? Wishful thinking but would be awesome.


----------



## Chismo

I think Goto might actually pull it through this time, and I'm fine with it. He's proven many times he can go when motivated, and I'm all for a 3-4 month Goto reign at this point. 

Therefore, Goto dethrones Okada, Makabe dethrones Goto, Okada dethrones Makabe, so we can have Nakamura vs. Okada at WK 9.


----------



## Snapdragon

I'll take Goto beating Okada, but for the love of god no Makabe title reign


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yep I have this feeling that it's finally Goto's time. Let him defend against some people while Okada can face Shibata in a ppv match.

Not too keen on Makabe winning it, but as long as it eventually finds its way to Nakamura, I won't mind. Dude hasn't been champ for a good while now.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

If GOATo wins the strap I may start following New Japan again.


----------



## Ham and Egger

How the hell did Micheal Tarver get in NJPW? :lol


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Ham and Egger said:


> How the hell did Micheal Tarver get in NJPW? :lol


From the few interviews of his I've seen since he left WWE, New Japan and Nakamura have been his main goals. Sounds like he has a lot of respect for him. That said, he never seemed special in the ring. Guess he fits right in with Conway. 

I hope Goto gets it now. A 4 month reign is all he needs and I think he could pull it off well. He's in a good spot now. THere's nothing else for him at the moment unless they pull the trigger with him now. 

I wonder if the reason Shibata worked so many matches with Goto, an old friend, is because the top guys (Tanahashi, Nakamura) didn't like him? Course, I'm only going off of rumours that started back in early 2013, so who knows if that was actually legit.


----------



## Chismo

Shibata still has a lot of dues to pay for leaving the fed back in 2005. Not to mention he's a freelancer. Of course they don't like or trust him, the mindset is they're doing what's best for the fed I guess. Think of Tanahashi and Nakamura like of Cena and Orton in WWE, in terms of backstage pull. Probably even on a bigger scale.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Ham and Egger said:


> How the hell did Micheal Tarver get in NJPW? :lol


Michael Tarver works in NWA promotions. I guess he got in NJPW through NWA.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

I'm down for Goto right now.. something about his return match against Shibata at Dome Show really felt like it was his time


----------



## bme

Wrestle Kingdom 8

4-Way Jr. Tag titles *** good match
IWGP tag titles ** ok match
NWA Title * decent match
Nagata,Sakuraba/Gracies ** ok, disappointing match
Muta,Toru/Suzuki,Benjamin ** ok match
King of Destroyer * decent match
Goto/Shibata **** great match
Jr. Title **1/2 ok but got better towards the end.
IWGP title ** ok match
IWGP IC title *** good match, bit disappointed thought It'd be better.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Chismo said:


> I think Goto might actually pull it through this time, and I'm fine with it. He's proven many times he can go when motivated, and I'm all for a 3-4 month Goto reign at this point.
> 
> Therefore, Goto dethrones Okada, Makabe dethrones Goto, Okada dethrones Makabe, so we can have Nakamura vs. Okada at WK 9.


makabe? what promotion you think this is? wwe?

I'd like to see goto win the title too.


----------



## Nervosa

Matt_Yoda said:


> If GOATo wins the strap I may start following New Japan again.



That's funny....I think I will have the exact opposite reaction. If Goto wins the belt I will seriously stop watching the product until they get a champion who knows to do something besides hit flippy slams for no reason with no timing.


Lets just hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Nervosa said:


> That's funny....I think I will have the exact opposite reaction. If Goto wins the belt I will seriously stop watching the product until they get a champion who knows to do something besides hit flippy slams for no reason with no timing.
> 
> 
> Lets just hope it doesn't come to that.


I'd rather we get a fresh, hard working champion who can have several new kinds of matchups, like Goto who is coming off of a big win from a great match, rather than see Okada go through the paces all over again.


----------



## bme

Top things i want from NJPW...

New IWGP champion - I like Okada but he's beaten everyone, he's retained against Tanahashi and walked out of WK champion.

More Jr heavyweights - they needed new blood early last year, don't know who El Desperado is but his appearance at WK has me interested.

Push Ishii/Shibata - I know Shibata isn't under contract but come on, they have him winning high profile matches. at least give him a title shot or two.
NEVER or IC title it doesn't matter Ishii should be challenging for them and/or holding a title.


----------



## Snapdragon

Michael Tarver in NJPW holy shit

Always thought Tarver was a piece of garbage after he didn't feel sorry about nearly murdering Greg Iron


----------



## Nervosa

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I'd rather we get a fresh, hard working champion who can have several new kinds of matchups, like Goto who is coming off of a big win from a great match, rather than see Okada go through the paces all over again.


Hard working? So suddenly never selling and having the same match every single time is 'hard-working?'

Like I said, Okada still hasn't done a lot of the defenses that were expected of him. I want him to have a reign so long that we actually do see Nagata, Ishii, and Shibata matches, and especially the coveted Nakamura match. The longer his reign goes, the more likely we are to see outside of the box challengers, creating a new atmosphere. Remember when Tanahashi's defense against YANO of all people became one of the best of his reign. That's the kind of match I want for this reign. (Not to mention that we all already know how amazing Okada/Yano for the belt would be, considering the two of them had the BEST match in the whoole New Japan Cup last year)

Plus, there's no one on the roster now who 'goes through the paces' in every single match the exact same way more than Goto does. If he wins, we aren't gonna get 'new kinds of matchups' it will just be the same Goto match every time. Look at his awful G1 portfolio last year for even more evidence of that. Pretty much every match was a more or less horrible version of the exact same match.


----------



## Bubz

There is no way in hell Shibata is winning the NJ Cup.


----------



## Concrete

When did people start clamoring for a Nagata match?! I DON'T UNDERSTAND!


----------



## Nervosa

For me, it was when he had so many awesome matches in G1....especially since he was in the vastly inferior group B. 

I hear his NOAH stuff has been pretty good, too.


----------



## Chismo

If Okada retains, I'm all for a Nagata defense. He hasn't challenged since December 2011.


----------



## Bubz

Yeah I'd be totally ok with a Nagata/Okada title match.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

I just popped into sat I thoroughly enjoyed Wrestle Kingdom 8. I had lots of fun. I loved the spectacle of it all and except the the Gracies match (no fault to Sakubara or Nagata) none of the matches bored me or made me hate sitting there.

I thought every match worked well for its place on the card. I loved both double mainevents. I actually enjoyed the match between Goto and Shibata as it did have a kind of story to it of two life long friends having this kind of competitive rivalry (at least that's how interpreted it). I really dug the shit out of the Makabe and Fale brawl.

Kojima is also the new NWA World Heavyweight Champion? Fuck yeah.

The Back to the Future, Carnage, and Stripper/Michael Jackson esque entrance was fucking amazing.

Also, the camera crew made Okada's entrance awesome too. He looked like huge star.

Holy shit, Tanahashi is still over as fuck.

Wrestle Kingdom 7 and 8 are my among my two favorite shows of the last couple of years. Lots of fun.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Nagata's NOAH run was the best he's looked in years but I doubt he'd work the same style against Okada.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

I actually found Goto/Shibata to be the MotN, while the double main event was really good, I felt a little let down by both matches. Okada/Naito was great, especially as it picked up with a few great spots but I felt the main event was *alright*, and I was actually really hyped going into it.

Every time Tanahashi wins, I always sorta get this "whatever" feeling to be honest. I like the guy, he just doesn't do it for me. I'm really praying for Okada/Nakamura for the World title at WK9. I don't care how they book it, just get that match for me please!

:mark: for that Suzukigun ramp pose synching to the theme. Epicness :suzuki


----------



## Genking48

> *1/16/2014 Tokyo, Korakuen Hall ~OPEN THE NEW YEAR GATE~*
> _credit: iheartdg.com_
> *1. *Jimmy Kanda, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Jimmy Kagetora{W} (0:08 Kagenui) Don Fujii, Gamma, Hollywood Stalker Ichikawa{L}
> *1b. *Jimmy Kanda{W}, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Jimmy Kagetora (2:36 German Suplex Hold) Don Fujii, Gamma, Hollywood Stalker Ichikawa{L}
> *2. *Dragon Kid (5:28 Bible) Yosuke♡Santa Maria
> *3. *K-ness, Super Shisa{W}, Kenichiro Arai (10:23 Yoshitonic) BxB Hulk, Mondai Ryu, Kzy{L}
> *4. *2 Count & 3 Escape Rules: CIMA, Chihiro Tominaga{W} (6:12 Cross Armbreaker) Kotoka{L}, Ryotsu Shimizu
> *5. *Akira Tozawa, Shingo Takagi{W} (12:07 Pumping Bomber) T-Hawk, U-T{L}
> *6. *Jimmy Susumu{W}, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin (15:43 Jumbo no Kachi!gatame) YAMATO, Naruki Doi{L}, Cyber Kong
> *7. *Open the Dream Gate Championship Match ~Masaaki Mochizuki 20th Anniversary Match~: Masato Yoshino (27:13 Sol Naciente Kai) Masaaki Mochizuki
> _*4th Defense for Yoshino_
> 
> The contract signing for the main event was held first. Mochizuki said that it has been awhile since he has fought for the title. While the new generation has taken over since World, whoever holds the Dream Gate is the strongest. Today, the Korakuen fans will see who is the strongest. Yoshino said that it was hard for him to imagine, but Mochizuki probably holds the home field advantage today. Still, he had no doubt he would defend successfully.
> 
> Doi came out after the opener, and brawled with Kanda. They also brawled after the show was over, while the ring was being taken down.
> 
> Despite the loss, Maria enjoyed the fight with DK. She turned her attention to Gamma. Even though he had a huge forehead and stumpy legs, he had an undeniable amount of machismo. Maria asked for a singles match next month in Korakuen.
> 
> There was more friendly fire between Kotoka & Shimizu today. Once instance allowed Tominaga to apply the cross armbreaker for the win. After the match, both Kotoka & Shimizu attacked CIMA. They announced they were accepting the invitations to join MAD BLANKEY. They asked MB to come out, but no one did. Eventually, Metal Warrior & Dr. Muscle arrived. They quickly unmasked to reveal Kzy & Mondai Ryu. Turns out, the whole thing was a joke on Kotoka & Shimizu. MAD BLANKEY would never accept members like them. Kotoka complained to CIMA over how mean they were, but he was still irritated over being attacked. He made a Kotoka & Ryotsu vs. Mondai & Kzy match for the next Korakuen.
> 
> Combat Mode Kanda interfered in the semi-final. He hit Doi with a box, allowing Susumu to pin him. After some arguing, an 8 man Jimmys vs. MAD BLANKEY match was set up for the next Korakuen. It will be fought under the rare Oedo rules. The last time this match type was used was 2010. The initial entries will be decided by lottery. The remaining participants will stand up in the second level of bleachers, and enter at 90 second intervals.
> 
> Yoshino praised Mochizuki for being as fierce as ever at age 44. Yoshino brought up 2011, when Mochizuki beat him for the Dream Gate. The aftermath lead to the formation of JUNCTION 3. He asked Mocchy to ignore the current unit affiliations for one show and tag up with him next month. T-Hawk quickly came out to nominate himself as an opponent. His partner would not be U-T or Maria. CIMA suddenly appeared, but he wasn't the mystery man. The match was set, with the identity not revealed. Mochizuki closed out the show by saying he would be 49 by the time of his 25th anniversary. On that date, he would also be fighting for the title.


Kotoka & Ryotsu has got to be joining Millenials at some point, they're the only other 90 generation roster members without unit affiliation.


----------



## Ham and Egger

ywall2breakerj said:


> Nagata's NOAH run was the best he's looked in years but I doubt he'd work the same style against Okada.


I just realized that Yujiroh Takahashi wasn't even on the WK8 card. I hope this year he's better utilized. :


----------



## vault21

Togi dethrones Okada, mark my words guyz. BOSOUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Snapdragon

Just checked the Noah wikipedia and noticed Morishima won the belt back from KENTA........ughhhhhhh. Why!?

I guess it doesn't matter KENTA's reign seemed very uneventful. I don't follow Noah anymore but I haven't heard a peep about his title reign for months besides the feud with Nagata. I guess Noah had no other options since I can't think of anyone built up big enough to win the title for them.


----------



## vault21

It was a choice between resuming the filler fueds i.e. with Nagata, or putting the strap on someone semi-starlike, which is infinitely sad considering the volume of KENTA's career so far.


----------



## Snapdragon

Brother None said:


> It was a choice between resuming the filler fueds i.e. with Nagata, or putting the strap on someone semi-starlike, which is infinitely sad considering the volume of KENTA's career so far.


Is Noah even attempting to build up a new heavyweight star? Their heavyweight division seems really lacking.

At least the juniors have Zack Sabre, Nakajima, Kotoge and now Harada to be the future.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Nakajima's moved up to the heavyweight division.


----------



## vault21

Does anyone else wish that chode Ishii to go back to Hobbiton?


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Folks used to say that about "Riki Choshu cosplayer" Kensuke Sasaki all the time. He's a jobber anyway, what difference does it make?


----------



## vault21

I would pay good money to watch Power Warrior go Gompei on that little sawed-off.


----------



## Chismo

Kentaro Shiga > Kensuke Sasaki


----------



## seabs

*So Mutoh and Wrestle-1 are running Sumo Hall and they decided what they needed to draw in such a big venue was TOTAL NONSTOP ACTION GEEKS. All 3 titles are being defended against Wrestle-1 guys including Bobby Roode, Samoa Joe, Gail Kim, Abyss, Kazarian, Daniels, Madison Rayne, Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards. Not enough words in the world to describe how hilarious that drawing strategy is. Can't wait for them to draw less than 5k in Sumo Hall.*


----------



## Rah

If Samoa Joe Vs Muta doesn't happen, then the promotions have completely missed the mark. Two guys outdoing each other on who can give less of a shit that they're wrestling in front of paying fans.


----------



## Martyn

Kurt Angle vs. Keiji Mutoh would have been a good draw in Ryogoku. Is Angle also scheduled to appear on that event?


----------



## Snapdragon

Does anyone remember that disaster of a match between Jeff Hardy and Naito at Wrestle Kingdom?

On the flipside I'd like to see Angle vs Funaki just for the ridiculousness of it


----------



## seabs

*Angle isn't on the tour. Or at least he's not listed now anyway. Probably for the best for his sake.

KAI vs Magnus will obviously be the title match but Funaki vs Magnus would be so oddly amusing I might check it out.*


----------



## Chismo

Snapdragon said:


> On the flipside I'd like to see Angle vs Funaki just for the ridiculousness of it


It would not be ridiculous, because Funaki would not let Kurt call the match. But, Kanemoto/Kurt, on the other hand...


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Kanemoto would put Angle in a tree of woe position in the corner, throw the ref out of the ring, sit with his legs crossed and then slap the shit out of Kurt and it would be the greatest thing Angle's taken part in since 2006.


----------



## aivaz

Seabs said:


> *So Mutoh and Wrestle-1 are running Sumo Hall and they decided what they needed to draw in such a big venue was TOTAL NONSTOP ACTION GEEKS. All 3 titles are being defended against Wrestle-1 guys including Bobby Roode, Samoa Joe, Gail Kim, Abyss, Kazarian, Daniels, Madison Rayne, Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards. Not enough words in the world to describe how hilarious that drawing strategy is. Can't wait for them to draw less than 5k in Sumo Hall.*


It's bizarre. They're almost certainly going to have to book all their guys to lose in each of the title matches, to guys that don't hold any real value in Japan... and they're running a _tournament_ to determine who will be honoured enough to _lose to Magnus_.

THIS is why I can't have Funaki in All Japan? This shit?


----------



## sXeMope

I'm somewhat excited for that TNA/W-1 show. Could be fantastic if they use the guys right. Only ones I don't care to see are Abyss and Madison. I hope the release is the full show and not just stuff with TNA involvement like they did with their part in Wrestle Kingdom a few years back. Though with any luck IVP or someone will have the original show anyways.


Anyone see the Mochizuki/Yoshino match from Infinity #324? I've heard great things but haven't seen it yet. Is it as good as people are saying?


----------



## Snapdragon

What's Suigura been up to these days. I have to wonder why Noah never gave him a second title reign.


----------



## Defrost

Yoshino vs Mochizuki is the best match I have so far this year


----------



## obby

Just found out that Michael Tarver is debuting in NJPW next week :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon

obby said:


> Just found out that Michael Tarver is debuting in NJPW next week :mark: :mark: :mark:


1. Tarver still wrestles?

2. How the hell did he get into New Japan


----------



## Concrete

Snapdragon said:


> 1. Tarver still wrestles?
> 
> 2. How the hell did he get into New Japan


Because of the NWA and that relationship. That's also how Big Daddy Yum Yum happens there.


----------



## Snapdragon

Concrete said:


> Because of the NWA and that relationship. That's also how Big Daddy Yum Yum happens there.


Do I even want to ask wtf is a Big Daddy Yum Yum and why is it in New Japan?


----------



## bigbuxxx

Big Daddy Yum Yum is this guy
http://www.cagematch.net/?id=2=00002444&nr=5684


----------



## obby

What a badass.


----------



## Snapdragon

All I remember about Tarver outside of his horrible WWE run, is him nearly killing Gregory Iron and apparently never even saying sorry for it.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Catching up on the NJPW/CMLL shows finally, on the 1/18 one currently but I just had to come here & say, anybody find Okada funny/awkward as hell during these matches? :lol Dude is acting completely out of character & it's entertaining as hell, like he got stoned before the show or something.


----------



## vault21

Remember the time when Tarver was considered the turd of Nexus, and then he did two 15 second promos and got fired _for posing a threat to Cena_ and became the IWC saint? I do.


----------



## Snapdragon

Brother None said:


> Remember the time when Tarver was considered the turd of Nexus, and then he did two 15 second promos and got fired _for posing a threat to Cena_ and became the IWC saint? I do.


Was Tarver an IWC saint?

I remember people laughing at him for thinking Cena intentionally tried to hurt him with a chair or something.


----------



## vault21

Yeah, there was a fad that lasted for about three and a half days here, when everyone was creaming for Tarver.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Brother None said:


> Yeah, there was a fad that lasted for about three and a half days here, when everyone was creaming for Tarver.


Creaming about dem mic skillz (that no one saw).


----------



## Chismo

Finally, someone fresh with the heavyweight strap.


----------



## vault21

jesus fucking christ seriously


----------



## Lazyking

Nagata! Fuck yeah!


----------



## Snapdragon

I'm not the biggest Nagata fan, but he's leagues better than Morishima.


----------



## Chismo

And KENTA is V1 next month. Now I gotta check their December match to prepare myself. Was it any good?


----------



## Snapdragon

Question

Thoughts on El Desperado?

I haven't been able to find many matches of him with New Japan and I've not seen his CMLL work. I'm interested in the character however and he has a great look. They must have big plans for him if they're immediately throwing him in a feud with Ibushi.

On a sidenote, where is Taguchi?


----------



## Rah

I enjoyed a bit of Desesperado's work in CMLL.

Rey Cometa & Stuka Jr. Vs Namajague & Shigeo Okumura (15/03/2013 CMLL)
Namajague Vs Rey Cometa (26/04/2013 CMLL)


----------



## seabs

> NJPW "THE NEW BEGINNING IN HIROSHIMA", 09.02.2014 (TV Asahi Ch. 2/PPV/iPPV)
> Hiroshima Sun Plaza Hall
> 5,040 Fans - Super No Vacancy Full House
> 
> 1. Jushin Thunder Liger & El Desperado besiegen Kota Ibushi & BUSHI (8:46) nach dem Guitarra de Angel von Desperado gegen BUSHI.
> 2. Minoru Suzuki besiegt Tama Tonga (5:32) mit einem Gotch-Style Piledriver.
> 3. Special Tag Match: Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka besiegen Yuji Nagata & Kazushi Sakuaraba (9:16) als Sakuaraba disqualifiziert wurde.
> 4. Special Singles Match: Michael Tarver besiegt Hiroyoshi Tenzan (9:15) mit dem 1.9.
> 5. NWA World Heavyweight Title: Satoshi Kojima (c) besiegt Big Daddy Yum Yum (11:04) mit einer Lariat (1st defense).
> 6. Special Tag Match: Yujiro Takahashi & Tomohiro Ishii besiegen Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma (11:27) nach einem Vertical Drop Brainbuster von Ishii gegen Honma.
> 7. Special Eight Man Tag Match: Prince Devitt, King Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson besiegen Togi Makabe, Ryusuke Taguchi, Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA (11:28) nach dem Bloody Sunday von Devitt gegen Taguchi.
> 8. Special Tag Match: Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata besiegen Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI (14:38) nach dem Shouten Kai von Goto gegen YOSHI-HASHI.
> 9. IWGP Tag Team Title: Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows (c) besiegen Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. (12:08) als Gallows Smith nach dem Magic Killer pinnte (1st defense).
> 10. IWGP Intercontinental Title: Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) besiegt Shinsuke Nakamura (22:32) mit einem Dragon Suplex Hold (1st defense).


*At least it drew well so I guess that validates doing it over 2 shows but it's hard to get exicted much about either card when the PPV card id split in two with a House Show undercard.*


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Yum Yum was terrible in that Kojima match, good Lord.

And I know Tanahashi is the man & I knew damn well he wasn't gonna lose the strap ... but Fuck You Mr. New Japan & that damn Sling Blade too. Great stuff toward the end of the match that had me praying for a Nakamura victory even though I was 99.9 percent sure there was no chance in hell.


----------



## Lazyking

Only saw the first five matches so far very uneventful undercard except for the fact that the NWA guys they brought in realky freaking suck. Kojima having to put over these nobodies eventually will be ridiculous.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Lazyking said:


> Only saw the first five matches so far very uneventful undercard except for the fact that the NWA guys they brought in realky freaking suck. Kojima having to put over these nobodies eventually will be ridiculous.


Yeah I thought Conway was pretty terrible overall but at least he put on a pretty good match at WK, IMO anyways. Yum Yum & Tarver need to go somewhere, preferably somewhere outside of Japan.


----------



## goldigga

Haven't seen the new beginning yet but very excited to see the Nakamura/Tanahashi match. Something about Nakamura really draws me in, great character.

Just watched the "Road to the new beginning" main event, very new to the Japanese scene but man do I enjoy their tag matches. WWE tag team wrestling seems to just focus solely on the hot tag, in NJPW its the great mixture of styles, timing, teamwork and interaction between all the wrestlers in the match. I never took my eyes off that match.

Quick question is the face and heel aspect as important in NJPW, because I thought Tana and Naito were faces, while on the other side Okada and Nakamura were getting great reactions? Or is it more the spectacle where the wrestling sells the story compared to the classic good guy vs bad guy?


----------



## Hera

goldigga said:


> Haven't seen the new beginning yet but very excited to see the Nakamura/Tanahashi match. Something about Nakamura really draws me in, great character.
> 
> Just watched the "Road to the new beginning" main event, very new to the Japanese scene but man do I enjoy their tag matches. WWE tag team wrestling seems to just focus solely on the hot tag, in NJPW its the great mixture of styles, timing, teamwork and interaction between all the wrestlers in the match. I never took my eyes off that match.
> 
> Quick question is the face and heel aspect as important in NJPW, because I thought Tana and Naito were faces, while on the other side Okada and Nakamura were getting great reactions? Or is it more the spectacle where the wrestling sells the story compared to the classic good guy vs bad guy?


The only people that get heat constantly are Bullet Club. CHAOS might be a "heel" stable but they're loved by the fans. 
Plus Korakuen Hall is the home of all the smarks. The biggest guy in New Japan to that crowd is Tomohiro Ishii.


The undercard of the 1st New Beginning show was atrocious. Taguchi looked really good in the tag match. Goto and Shibata will be tag champs soon enough even if I have a feeling that Goto is going to beat Okada. Tanahashi and Nakamura was better than the Dome match. They still don't have that much chemistry together tho. Nakamura is going to win G1 this year. 

So long as they sell out these split shows (which they did) then they'll keep doing them. Which means we'll keep getting shows like this.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Expected the NWA dudes to suck cock, but wasn't expecting KES/Bullet Club to be such a borefest. I love BC, but Doc and Anderson deserve better.


----------



## seabs

*Not sure why people would be surprised that a match between two Gaijin heel teams lacked heat.*


----------



## Ham and Egger

MTheBehemoth said:


> Expected the NWA dudes to suck cock, but wasn't expecting KES/Bullet Club to be such a borefest. I love BC, but Doc and Anderson deserve better.


KES is a WAY superior tag team than Doc and Anderson. I haven't seen the match but you can't put the blame on just KES.


----------



## Chismo

I thought the match was good, on par with the Dome one. I dig their chemistry, and the crowd heat was not that bad, they HATE Bullet Club. It seems I'm the only person in the world who actually liked Yum-Yum's performance and the match with Cozy.  Tarver, on the other hand, looks and wrestles like crap, and juiced Tenzan totally made that match watchable. Based on this one show, Yum-Yum >>> Tarver.


----------



## Lazyking

Tarver is god awful. He busts open Tenzan and instead of going after the cut, he applies two rest holds in five minutes. Nothing happened and his finisher sucks. No wonder WWE released him so quickly.

Big Daddy yum yum was okay I guess but his attire was ridiclous. I know NJPW values the NWA title but if I was the NWA,I'd keep the title on Kojima as long as humanly possible.

Just finished Goto/Shibata vs. Okada/Yoshi.. ***3/4 Goto does little for me but him and Shibata are gold as a team. I'd make them tag champions tomorrow if I could. I'm also salivating over a Shibata/Okada feud.. Although I think Nakamura will be the next IWGP champion.


----------



## flag sabbath

Lazyking said:


> Big Daddy yum yum was okay I guess but his attire was ridiclous.


I was sheepishly hiding my laptop screen from the missus for the duration of that match - I can only assume he was trolling Vladimir Putin's homophobe mafia.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Meh, I thought the match was pretty fun too. Tarver's performance, on the other hand... :floyd1


----------



## vault21

I just realized that sooner or later Cozy is gonna have to drop the belt to one of them boets :jordan5 

Fuck life.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Maybe he just drops it to Tenzan and he submits all the NWA chumps in three minutes.


----------



## vault21




----------



## EmbassyForever

I'm really hyped for Yoshi/Shibata after watching the tag match with Okada and Goto. NB should be fantastic.


----------



## Chismo

Brother None said:


> I just realized that sooner or later Cozy is gonna have to drop the belt to one of them boets :jordan5
> 
> Fuck life.












He's coming. :usangle


----------



## EmbassyForever

Chismo said:


> He's coming. :usangle


Wes Brisco vs Teznan...

The horror.


----------



## Chismo

Tenzan would carry him to a two star match. :usangle


----------



## vault21

You're laughing at it now, but it's coming :jt4
















:favre


----------



## Chismo

The benefits of having an uncle that was NWA Champion in the 1970s are huge. :usangle


----------



## Joshi Judas

Anyone got the New Beginning Osaka results?


----------



## Rah

> NJPW “THE NEW BEGINNING IN OSAKA”, 2/11/14 (WPW/PPV/iPPV)
> Osaka Prefectural Gymnasium
> 6,400 Fans – Super No Vacancy Full House
> 
> 1. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title: Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson (c) beat KUSHIDA & Alex Shelley (13:05) when Matt pinned Shelley after the More Bang For Your Buck (2nd defense).
> 2. Katsuyori Shibata beat YOSHI-HASHI (5:21) with a PK.
> 3. Special 6 Man Tag Match: Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. beat Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows & Tama Tonga (7:53) when Smith used the Killer bomb on Tonga.
> 4. Special Tag Match: Togi Makabe & Ryusuke Taguchi beat Prince Devitt & Bad Luck Fale (9:53) when Taguchi pinned Devitt.
> 5. NWA World Tag Team Title #1 Contender Match: Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima beat Big Daddy Yum Yum & Michael Tarver (12:54) when Tenzan used the Anaconda Vice on Tarver.
> 6. Special Tag Match: Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie beat Yuji Nagata & Kazushi Sakuraba (9:28) when Rolles used a gi choke attack on Sakuraba.
> 7. Special Tag Match: Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Thunder Liger beat Shinsuke Nakamura & Yujiro Takahashi (12:43) when Tanahashi used the High Fly Flow on Takahashi.
> 8. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title: Kota Ibushi (c) beat El Desperado (13:34) with a Phoenix splash (1st defense).
> 9. NEVER Openweight Title: Tomohiro Ishii beat Tetsuya Naito (c) (23:41) with a brainbuster to become the 3rd champion.
> 10. IWGP Heavyweight Title: Kazuchika Okada (c) beat Hirooki Goto (22:51) with the Rainmaker (8th defense).


.


----------



## Vårmakos

"Katsuyori Shibata came out to challenge the champion, but Okada stated that he will have to earn his shot through the New Japan Cup in March."

I really want to see Shibata murder Okada. Please let that happen.


----------



## Lazyking

I really want Shibata to win the title even if its only a short run. Okada has to lose sometime and the only credible challenger he would have left is Nakamura


----------



## Bubz

Okada shouldn't lose the belt yet. At least not until the summer or something.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Shibata/Okada will be so awesome. Can't wait :mark: :mark:

Also, is the Ibushi/Desperado match worth checking out?


----------



## Lazyking

Its decent i thought. Some of desperado's ofense looked rough but ther that it was okay.

Thing with okada for me is he he's run thru basically everyone to the point where its setting up Nakamura to take the title which is predictable. He'll have other reigns probably just as long


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Nakamura/Okada should be the WK9 Main Event for the Heavyweight title ... now how the fuck they get it there, I dunno.


----------



## Tanner1495

Okada I think literally only has like Shibata and Nagata left as legit challengers, other than that I have no clue


----------



## Nervosa

Tanner1495 said:


> Okada I think literally only has like Shibata and Nagata left as legit challengers, other than that I have no clue


and Nakamura, and Ishii, and Yano. (Ok, that last one is just for me)


----------



## Tanner1495

Nervosa said:


> and Nakamura, and Ishii, and Yano. (Ok, that last one is just for me)


I thought Nakamura was implied lol, but Ishii and Yano defenses would be sweet, I love Yano


----------



## flag sabbath

So beyond Nakamura, Shibata, Nagata, Ishii, Yano, Smith, Archer, Gallows, Fale (yeah, I said it), Ibushi and Sombra, Okada has no challengers left? Damn.


----------



## bigbuxxx

Speaking of Gallows...I'm a huge mark for just about everybody in NJPW. I think Gallows is just bad though. I've read lots of good things about him but I just don't see it. My viewing is limited to the 2/9 and 2/11 shows though.

I'm still hoping Okada defends against anybody in March and his May title match is to tie the title defense record against Nakamura. If he gets through Shinskay, have him defend in June against Tanahashi (i would probably have him lose vs Shinskay though) to break his record. Would be epic: April vs Shibata, May vs Nakamura, June vs Tanahashi.


----------



## Lazyking

Shibata, Nakmura and maybe Nagata would be the only serious challengers left. I wouldn't want to see another Tanahashi/Okada match for a fairly long time. Tanahashi needs to have a good run with the IC belt, help elevating other talent.

I don't know how many defenses Okada has left but even though I like the guy, he should not be sniffing defense records or longest reign records.


----------



## Chismo

The Rematch from DDT's Ryogoku Peter Pan 2013 is set, Kazuchika Okada will face Kota Ibushi on March 6th.







Speaking of Okada, his current reign has reached an epic proportions, in terms of workrate, packed houses, significance, etc. The only stinker was the Naito defense. He's only 26, which is amazing. Early, but amazing nevertheless. The Shibata challenge makes NJC predictable, but what the fuck, predictable is often good in wrestling. Their G1 match was solid enough, just imagine how epic it will be in Sumo Hall. I hope Shibata takes it, so he can put over Goto, since they're 1-1-2, and the rubber match is necessary.

Okada's reign:

vs. Suzuki ***
vs. Makabe ***3/4
vs. Devitt ****
vs. Kojima ****
vs. Tanahashi ****3/4
vs. Anderson ****1/2
vs. Naito **1/4
vs. Goto ****1/2


EDIT: The anniversary show and NJC cards: http://keepingthespiritalive.tumblr...jpw-news-updates-new-japan-made-announcements


----------



## Lazyking

I'm here for Okada/Ibushi. Was their match at DDT good?


----------



## flag sabbath

See for yourself. I remember being slightly disappointed with it - like something didn't quite click. Bear in mind that this was a few days after a gruelling G1 tour:


----------



## malek

After Goto/Shibata vs Okada/Yoshi Hashi I was optimistic that Shibata could be his next challenger. Sadly it wasn't to be


----------



## bigbuxxx

malek said:


> After Goto/Shibata vs Okada/Yoshi Hashi I was optimistic that Shibata could be his next challenger. Sadly it wasn't to be


He's going to be the next challenger. There likely won't be a defense until the April ppv (Invasion Attack if they kept that name).


----------



## flag sabbath

Here's the full card for the March 6th 42nd Anniversary ippv:

Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu vs. Minoru Suzuki & Taichi

Gedo & Jado vs. KUSHIDA & Manabu Nakanishi

BUSHI, Captain New Japan & El Desperado vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Super Strong Machine & Tiger Mask

Bad Luck Fale, Prince Devitt & Tama Tonga vs. Togi Makabe, Tomoaki Honma & Ryusuke Taguchi

Takashi Iizuka, Toru Yano, YOSHI-HASHI & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata

Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata

Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito

Kazuchika Okada vs. Kota Ibushi

I believe Okada vs. Ibushi and BC vs. Goto & Shibata are non-title, but I could be wrong. The undercard is as blah as it gets, but those top three bouts are :mark:


----------



## Concrete

bigbuxxx said:


> Speaking of Gallows...I'm a huge mark for just about everybody in NJPW. I think Gallows is just bad though. I've read lots of good things about him but I just don't see it. My viewing is limited to the 2/9 and 2/11 shows though.


No love for Gallows? YOU'RE DEAD TO ME! 
...
...
...
In all honesty though I haven't seen much of him in NJPW and what I did wasn't on par with some of the awesomeness I've seen from him elsewhere(his match against Jake Davis being a biggie).


----------



## Chismo

They're non-title, yes. The opener looks glorious. Taichi schooling the young lions! :mark:



malek said:


> After Goto/Shibata vs Okada/Yoshi Hashi I was optimistic that Shibata could be his next challenger. Sadly it wasn't to be


Fucking updates, read them.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Chismo said:


> They're non-title, yes. The opener looks glorious. Taichi schooling the young lions! :mark


I gotta agree with this, should be good for the lolz. Suzuki no selling their offense & if TAKA is on the outside, wrestling comedy gold.


----------



## vault21

My clueless fanboyism for Okada vs. Ibushi is gonna get me so disappointed kada


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Disappointment in how Goto felt like he never even had a chance in the match which leads me to believe this wont be their last time facing eachother for the belt this year. Loved the PK spot though.


----------



## flag sabbath

Yeah, it was very obvious early on that Okada was retaining. His nonchalance bordered on boredom & you could tell Goto's heart wasn't quite in it.


----------



## Chismo

Jake Roberts said:


> I gotta agree with this, should be good for the lolz. Suzuki no selling their offense & if TAKA is on the outside, wrestling comedy gold.


I was thinking Taichi, not Suzuki. Go and watch the 2/2 match TAKA & Taichi vs. Sho & Komatsu, you'll see Taichi being dead serious rookie hater and stomping the youngsters all around. It was quite hilarious to witness Taichi's "badass" mode.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Taichi should choke Sho Tanaka out with his pants.


----------



## bigbuxxx

flag sabbath said:


> Yeah, it was very obvious early on that Okada was retaining.


You could tell the second that Shibata came out with Goto and especially when the camera panned to him even once that Shibata was just there to challenge after Okada retained.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Chismo said:


> I was thinking Taichi, not Suzuki. Go and watch the 2/2 match TAKA & Taichi vs. Sho & Komatsu, you'll see Taichi being dead serious rookie hater and stomping the youngsters all around. It was quite hilarious to witness Taichi's "badass" mode.


That match was pretty funny, I always love the events held at Korakuen, he was cracking the crowd up. TAKA/Taichi always make me laugh.


----------



## Derek

Kesnsuke officially retired today. Never my favorite guy but he could have really good matches when he needed to. Might re-watch his first match with Kawada from 2000.


----------



## vault21

Been reading your posts and I don't know guys, maybe it's because of the gallon of espresso that I drank while watching it, but I got Okada vs Goto from Osaka at a firm **** :draper2


----------



## Chismo

Derek said:


> Kesnsuke officially retired today. Never my favorite guy but he could have really good matches when he needed to. Might re-watch his first match with Kawada from 2000.


I did not see it coming yet, but he's too banged up, good call that probably prolongued his active life for 10-15 years. He was never my favorite either, but I liked him for what he was - a no nonsense, straight-forward bruiser with a great look and devastating lariats and chops. I liked him in tags with Hase and Nakajima the most. The dude's certainly had his fair share of great matches.




Brother None said:


> Been reading your posts and I don't know guys, maybe it's because of the gallon of espresso that I drank while watching it, but I got Okada vs Goto from Osaka at a firm **** :draper2


****1/2 :usangle


----------



## vault21

bama


----------



## Joshi Judas

I got Okada vs Goto at **** too.

But that Okada/Shibata staredown at the end with the crowd going nuts!! kada

Please give us this match NJPW.


----------



## vault21

It's going down fo sho.


----------



## flag sabbath

March 15th, Korakuen....

New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match
Shelton Benjamin vs. Yujiro Takahashi

New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match
Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano

New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match
Karl Anderson vs. Katsuyori Shibata

New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match
Doc Gallows vs. Hirooki Goto

Six Man Tag Team Match
CHAOS (Gedo, Jado & Kazuchika Okada) vs. El Desperado, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Kota Ibushi

New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match
Lance Archer vs. Prince Devitt

New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match
Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe

New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match
Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii

New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match
Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Shinsuke Nakamura

Nice.


----------



## vault21

Damn, I'm interested in like, the whole card.


----------



## seabs

*So it's a two horse race between Shibata and Nakamura. But that's great because either outcome at the April show will be great.*


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Shibata will probably win New Japan Cup to avenge Goto's loss and Nakamura will probably get a title shot right before G1 or maybe he wins G1 but I can't see them holding off that Nakamura and Okada match until next years Dome Show


----------



## seabs

*Tanahashi is winning G1 and doing Champion vs Champion vs whoever is the champ which will probably still be Okada but I can see Okada dropping it and winning it back to Shibata this year.*


----------



## vault21

My anus is ready kada


----------



## Chismo

> Kenta Kobashi announced that he will be holding his own self-produced show on June 8th called “*Fortune Dream*”, or FD for short, at Korakuen Hall. Kobashi elaborated further and said that he wants this to be its own brand in the future.
> 
> The main goal is for Kobashi to book matches between promotions and bring together various wrestlers to compete. Kobashi is currently in the approval stages for bringing in talent and that he is looking for at least 5-6 matches for the show.
> 
> Following his retirement last year, May 2013, Kobashi stated that he did not want to continue being involved in pro-wrestling. Kobashi stated that he is looking to open doors and remove the boundaries between promotions. He is also looking to give any young wrestlers out there the chance to challenge themselves in new ways. Kobashi appears to be very enthusiastic about the this project and has stated that he will do his best to see FD 30, 50, and 100.
> 
> *Fortune Dream 1*, 6/8/2014 [Sun] 18:00 @ Korakuen Hall in Tokyo
> 
> _~ matches to be announced on a later date_


Yep... Another fed. At least the premise sounds peculiar as we might see some fresh inter-promotional "dream matches", but that ain't no happening, son, established feds will not give up on potential big money matches and simply hand it over to Kobashi. Why does every big star of the 80s and 90s feel the need to found their own promotion?


----------



## seabs

*That reads more like he's doing ONE produce show and they might be randomly occurring part time intepromotional shows. To me it does anyway. Certainly doesn't read like Mutoh with Wrestle-1. More like Tenryu Project. The problem with pretty much any promotion in Japan right now not called NJPW is that nobody is a star to draw for shows like these. Mutoh might be if he wasn't everywhere already and the same for Akiyama. Say you get a Nakamura over and who does he face in singles or tags? Because nobody in NOAH, Wrestle-1 or All Japan means anything outside of drawing a Korakuen level crowd and Ibushi works New Japan anyway.*


----------



## vault21

I like it. To me, the potential of it being an on and off show featuring novelty matches between two guys who would otherwise be very unlikely to ever cross paths is enticing to say the least bama


----------



## GothicBohemian

I’d be interested, and see more potential here, if he was planning for good international, as well as domestic, cross promotional matches but I suppose that’d be even more difficult to arrange. I’m open to seeing if anything comes of this but my expectations are staying low for now.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Seabs said:


> *Tanahashi is winning G1 and doing Champion vs Champion vs whoever is the champ which will probably still be Okada but I can see Okada dropping it and winning it back to Shibata this year.*


Tanahashi and Okada again? Sounds like New Japan alright


----------



## seabs

*It probably won't be until next years Tokyo Dome but yeah they won't stay away from it for that long because that's their money match and really nobody other than Tanahashi/Okada/Nakamura are main eventing a major show any time soon.*


----------



## aivaz

Seabs said:


> The problem with pretty much any promotion in Japan right now not called NJPW is that nobody is a star to draw for shows like these. Mutoh might be if he wasn't everywhere already and the same for Akiyama. Say you get a Nakamura over and who does he face in singles or tags? Because nobody in NOAH, Wrestle-1 or All Japan means anything outside of drawing a Korakuen level crowd and Ibushi works New Japan anyway.


They actively do draw 2,000+ multiple times a year though, so there is no reason non-NJPW interpromotional matches wouldn't have a good shot in Ryogoku in theory. In practice, I'm not sure how Kobashi convinces promotions to give up big matches and booking decisions to him, or if money goes 50/50 to the promotions or what. It's ineresting though.


----------



## seabs

*When was the last time anyone other than New Japan, DDT or Dragon Gate drew a big crowd of like 4k+? Even Suwama/Akiyama II only drew 6.5k in Ryogoku. Nobody is a big draw outside of them 3 promotions. Every now and again they might put together a big card and draw 4-7k but it's like once or twice a year and that's in arenas that are much larger than 7k capacity. Honestly I'd be surprised if a non-NJPW card outside of Dragon Gate and the DDT Brand could sell out Ryogoku.*


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Any idea when we can expect the Fantasticamania DVD?


----------



## BornBad

What's deal with Okada's entrance with the raptor and the big sword ? Did i miss something


----------



## vault21

Yes you did, FF VII.


----------



## aivaz

Seabs said:


> *When was the last time anyone other than New Japan, DDT or Dragon Gate drew a big crowd of like 4k+? Even Suwama/Akiyama II only drew 6.5k in Ryogoku. Nobody is a big draw outside of them 3 promotions. Every now and again they might put together a big card and draw 4-7k but it's like once or twice a year and that's in arenas that are much larger than 7k capacity. Honestly I'd be surprised if a non-NJPW card outside of Dragon Gate and the DDT Brand could sell out Ryogoku.*


The point isn't selling out Ryogoku, New Japan does that once a year at best. Point is making a profit in Ryogoku. Suwama/Akiyama II number is an exaggerated figure, though if we used reported numbers there are lots of cases of 2,000+ crowds outside of NJ. Including Michinoku Pro. Almost all companies exaggerate figures, including New Japan, notably post-Mutoh All Japan aren't doing that, and a few other companies. But certainly NOAH and All Japan have drawn 2,000+ multiple times a year. All Japan haven't doen that post-Mutoh, but they barely did that before him either. W-1 are certain to draw at least one 2,000+ crowd. Point is that several companies outside of New Japan do draw larger than Korakuen multiple times a year without interpromotional matches, so in theory Kobashi's interpromotional shows could give Ryogoku a good crack.


----------



## amhlilhaus

what would it take for another Japanese promotion to compete with new japan? wrestle-1, all japan, and noah uniting under one banner?

a new superstar?


----------



## Vårmakos

4hisdamnself said:


> What's deal with Okada's entrance with the raptor and the big sword ? Did i miss something


IIRC it's advertisement for some anime card game. Okada appears in the commercials with the sword.


----------



## Snapdragon

vault21 said:


> Yes you did, FF VII.


Actually I remember reading it was for Monster Hunter not Final Fantasy


----------



## Vårmakos

naito was getting a ton of boos during his match with ishii. 

i think he's a pretty solid wrestler, what's up with all of the hate


----------



## vault21

Sorry guys, nostalgia :homer



unDASHING said:


> naito was getting a ton of boos during his match with ishii.
> 
> i think he's a pretty solid wrestler, what's up with all of the hate


To me, he's that one bigger face that gets constant crowd heat. Every company has one. 

Plus, for a heavyweight, he's very much flash over substance and imo works a style that is too light for the division, so he kinda sticks out in a bad way. Also, botching, lots and lots of sloppitty slop botching.


----------



## Quasi Juice

I've seen matches here and there but never a full NJPW show. Watched The New Beginning in Osaka and liked it, some great matches and the crowd involvement is cool. Dat Osaka entrance  You just have to accept that you don't understand a word of the commentary and simply drone it out. 

I never expected to see Michael Tarver in NJPW though.


----------



## vault21

Quasi Juice said:


> I never expected to see Michael Tarver in NJPW though.


No one did :shaq


----------



## GothicBohemian

Quasi Juice said:


> I've seen matches here and there but never a full NJPW show. Watched The New Beginning in Osaka and liked it, some great matches and the crowd involvement is cool. Dat Osaka entrance  You just have to accept that you don't understand a word of the commentary and simply drone it out.
> 
> I never expected to see Michael Tarver in NJPW though.


Even if you don’t speak the language, after a while you get to know what certain phrases signify, even if you’re not sure what it actually translates to. If New Beginning was your first exposure beyond select matches, maybe also take a look at another recent major show like Wrestle Kingdom 8. And if you want to delve deeper, there are knowledgeable members in this section who can recommend specific wrestlers and matches to get you up to speed on who's who and what’s involved (I’d offer, but creating Best Of lists and recalling historic matches for any company is not my strength and best left to the experts around here). 

As for Tarver, well yeah. That's nothing...fear the reality that Wes Brisco may appear at some point.


----------



## vault21

Quasi, I recommend you to sign up on XWT. There you can find the bulk of NJPW torrents, and especially the ones from 2013-onwards are well seeded.


----------



## Chismo

OR, in the future, you can actually pay for it on ustream and support the promotion.


----------



## vault21

no, that's for the decent folk


----------



## BKKsoulcity

You think this Nakamura and Ishii feud Shinsuke has thrown out there has got any legs to actually get going in New Japan?


----------



## vault21

Honestly, I hate Ishii but would root for it regardless just because the puny gnome deserves it.


----------



## Bubz

Nakamura vs Ishii? I'm down with that.


----------



## Chismo

Didn't my man YOSHI-HASHI tentatively challenge Ishii first? I wanna see that match more than Nakamura/Ishii, as I want them to concentrate on the tag belts and a potential match-up with Goto and Shibata once they dethrone Karl & Doc.


----------



## bme

The New Beginning '14 

Young Bucks/Time Splitters ***
Shibata/HASHI **
Suzuki-Gun/Bullet Club **1/2
Makabi,Tugachi/Devitt,Fale *
Gracie/Nagata,Sakuraba **1/2
Tanahashi,Liger/Nakamura,Takahashi **
Ibushi/Desperado ***
Ishii/Naito ****
Goto/Okada **

- Happy that Ishii finally won some gold, a rubber match with Shibata for the belt would be cool.
- Someone proposed Yano/Okada for the IWGP title, I'd love to see that.


----------



## vault21

bme said:


> The New Beginning '14
> 
> Young Bucks/Time Splitters ***
> Shibata/HASHI **
> Suzuki-Gun/Bullet Club **1/2
> Makabi,Tugachi/Devitt,Fale *
> Gracie/Nagata,Sakuraba **1/2
> Tanahashi,Liger/Nakamura,Takahashi **
> Ibushi/Desperado ***
> Ishii/Naito ****
> *Goto/Okada ***
> 
> - Happy that Ishii finally won some gold, a rubber match with Shibata for the belt would be cool.
> - Someone proposed Yano/Okada for the IWGP title, I'd love to see that.


:draper2

As for the IWGP title, you know who I'd like to see get a shot? Bulldog Jr.


----------



## Vårmakos

it looks like yano and iizuka are going to feud with the gracies

this could be interesting or absolutely terrible


----------



## Joshi Judas

Goto/Okada 2 stars? :kobe


----------



## Vårmakos

theyve had better matches in the past tbh.


----------



## vault21

Rarely, if ever. Regardless, ** :favre2


----------



## bme

Didn't really like their two previous matches, but this one was by far the worst.


----------



## vault21

:draper2 Please do.


----------



## Nervosa

That is interesting. I have pretty much hated nearly every Goto/Okada match except this most recent one.


----------



## vault21

Same here. It was by far and large their best bout to date.


----------



## Chismo

There's a fantastic in-depth article on Kensuke Sasaki in the new edition of WON.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

I have almost no memory of what happened before it (nothing they did really captivated me that much) but god did the finishing stretch in Okada-Goto rule. That was some high end matrix shit.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Chismo said:


> There's a fantastic in-depth article on Kensuke Sasaki in the new edition of WON.


that was incredible. I was always lukewarm on sasaki, but reading that article made me like him a lot more.

especially the story about hooking up with akira hokuto and letting the floor ABOVE and BELOW know what he was doing with her, like a BOSS.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Where is TARU now? I don't remember hearing anything about him ever since he beat the fuk out of Hate.


----------



## vault21

Can anyone link the Sasaki article?


----------



## Snapdragon

Does the article mention Sasaki feeling no remorse for murdering a student?


----------



## aivaz

It talks about both incidents.


----------



## bigbuxxx

Snapdragon said:


> Does the article mention Sasaki feeling no remorse for murdering a student?


No. It mentions that people have said that Sasaki wasn't even in the ring with the guy when it happened. Really good article.


----------



## Genking48

It's time people!

Credit: iheartdg.com


> *3/2/2014 Osaka, BODYMAKER COLOSSEUM #2 ~CHAMPION GATE in Osaka 2014~*
> *0.* Eita (3:38 Numero Uno) Chihiro Tominaga
> *1.* T-Hawk, Yosuke♡Santa Maria{W}, Flamita (9:34 M Jikaikyaku Pinfall after T-Hawk BT Bomb) Masaaki Mochizuki, Gamma, Hollywood Stalker Ichikawa{L}
> *2.* Challenge Match: Don Fujii (6:03 HIMEI) U-T
> *3. *Challenge Match: Cyber Kong (7:24 Pineapple Bomber) Ryotsu Shimizu
> *4.* Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Jimmy Kagetora{W} (7:04 Gurumakakari) YAMATO, Mondai Ryu{L}
> *5.* Naruki Doi{W}, BxB Hulk, Kzy (15:09 Bakatare Sliding Kick) Akira Tozawa{L}, Shingo Takagi, Uhaa Nation
> *6.* Open the Triangle Gate Championship Match: Jimmy Susumu, Jimmy Kanda, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin{W} (17:16 Libido) CIMA, K-ness, Super Shisa{L}
> _*1st Defense_
> *7.* Open the Dream Gate Championship Match: Ricochet (24:30 Benadryller) Masato Yoshino
> _*Yoshino fails in his 5th defense, Ricochet becomes the 18th Champion_
> 
> The Horiguchi vs. Flamita Brave Gate match set up yesterday was added to MEMORIAL GATE.
> 
> Doi challenged Tozawa & Takagi for a Twin Gate match. Takagi asked him who his partner would be. He initially said Hulk, then wondered aloud if that was such a good idea. Hulk, taking this as an insult, got upset. Kzy mediated the situation, calming things down and convincing the duo to team together. The match was set for MEMORIAL GATE.
> 
> Doi & Hulk attacked Kanda & Tanizaki after the semi-final. CIMA got caught in the cross fire again, which lead to him berating everyone.
> 
> Tozawa was speechless by the incredible display put on in the main event. Once he regained his composure, he asked Ricochet to answer his question from yesterday. Which unit would he fight with? Ricochet responded by saying MONSTER EXPRESS was his unit, and his home. Nation congratulated Ricochet on winning the title, but added that it was also his dream. He was a bit miffed at being beaten to it by Ricochet. Because of that, he wouldn't be shaking his hand until after they fight in Korakuen. He left the ring. Tozawa told Ricochet not to be offended by it, Uhaa would get over his jealousy soon enough.
> 
> At this point, the roster came out, and each of them took turns congratulating Ricochet on becoming the first foreign Dream Gate champion.
> 
> *Comments of note:*
> Maria said she would surely become the first transgender Dream Gate champion.
> T-Hawk said he enjoyed the brief time they spent as teammates, but was now looking forward to the next time they go toe to toe.
> Kanda said he didn't believe a foreigner would ever become Dream Gate champion. But that had nothing to do with him because he had other things to worry about.
> Kotoka asked if he could join MONSTER EXPRESS. He was flatly refused.
> Mochizuki complimented him on the fine form of his finishing high kick. (The Benadryller is a go2sleep style high kick).
> 
> Yoshino thanked Ricochet for the fight. Even though he lost the title, he regained one of the strongest stablemates he has ever had.
> 
> Tozawa & MX closed things out.


:faint: RICOCHET!!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Groovemachine

Awesome! So come the April Mania weekend DGUSA shows, Ricochet could technically be Open the Dream Gate AND Open the Freedom Gate Champion? Very happy for him, he deserves it.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Pretty cool. 1st gaijin to win the Open The D Gate championship too.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*NJPW Strong Style 42nd Anniversary
6/3/2014*


*Tag Team Match*
Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Taichi) - *3/4

*Tag Team Match*
CHAOS (Gedo & Jado) vs. KUSHIDA & Manabu Nakanishi - **½

*Six Man Tag Team Match*
BUSHI, Captain New Japan & El Desperado vs. Jushin Liger, Super Strong Machine & Tiger Mask IV - **

*Six Man Tag Team Match*
BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Prince Devitt & Tama Tonga) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma) & Ryusuke Taguchi - ***

*Eight Man Tag Team Match*
CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka, Toru Yano, YOSHI-HASHI & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima), Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata - **½

*Tag Team Match*
BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata - ***1/4

*Tag Team Match*
CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito - ****

*Singles Match*
Kazuchika Okada vs. Kota Ibushi - ****½​


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*First set of Dragon Gate shows from the New Year tapings plus the Truth Gate iPPV review. To sum up the Infinity shows, more or less your typical Dragon Gate New Year stuff, light hearted comedy mixed with some solid wrestling. Mochizuki is shaping up to be the early MVP thus far with an early MOTYC in Mochizuki/Yoshino in addition to giving T-Hawk his best singles match thus far IMO. Truth Gate was forgettable, only real standouts to note were Ricochet’s return and TAKA's surprise appearance; the preceding Infinities were far better overall. Looking forward to Yoshino/Ricochet, I am surprised they put the strap on him considering PAC and Sydal never even got to sniff the belt. Big congrats to Ricochet nonetheless on becoming a Grand Slam Champion in like 2 years, he really turned around my opinion on him and has become one of the best high flyers in pro wrestling, in the end CIMA's Ricochet boner was justified lol.*

*Dragon Gate Infinity #323 (1.12.2014)*



> _Naruki Doi & BxB Hulk vs. Jimmy Kanda & Ryo Jimmy Saito-***
> U-T & Yosuke Santa Maria vs. YAMATO & Cyber Kong-**
> Don Fuiji vs. Kotoka-**
> Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora vs. K-Ness & Ryotsu Shimizu-**
> HAGM vs. Super Shisa-***
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. T-Hawk-***-****
> Masato Yoshino, Akira Tozawa & Shingo Takagi vs. CIMA, Dragon Kid & Gamma-***+_


*Dragon Gate Infinity #324 (1.16.2014)*



> _Jimmy Kanda, HAGM & Jimmy Kagetora vs. Don Fuiji, Gamma & HS Ichikawa-N/A
> Dragon Kid vs. Yosuke Santa Maria-**
> K-Ness, Super Shisa & Kenichiro Arai vs. BxB Hulk, Mondai Ryu & Kzy-***
> CIMA & Chihiro Tominaga vs. Kotoka & Ryotsu Shimizu-*
> Akira Tozawa & Shingo Takagi vs. T-Hawk & U-T-***
> YAMATO, Naruki Doi & Cyber Kong vs. Jimmy Susumu, Ryo Jimmy Saito & Naoki Tanizaki-***
> Masato Yoshino vs. Masaaki Mochizuki-****+_


*Dragon Gate Infinity #325 (1.18.2014)*



> _Don Fuiji & Gamma vs. T-Hawk & U-T-***
> Mondai Ryu vs. Super Shisa vs. HAGM vs. Yosuke Santa Maria-***
> BxB Hulk vs. Ryotsu Shimizu-**
> Shingo Takagi vs. Kotoka-***
> Naruki Doi & Kzy vs. Jimmy Kanda & Jimmy Kagetora-**
> YAMATO & Cyber Kong vs. Masato Yoshino & Akira Tozawa-***
> Jimmy Susumu, Ryo Jimmy Saito & Naoki Tanizaki vs. CIMA, Masaaki Mochizuki & Dragon Kid-***-****_


*Dragon Gate Truth Gate iPPV review (2.6.2014)*



> _HAGM & Jimmy Kagetora vs. U-T & TAKA Michinoku-**
> Don Fuiji & Kenichiro Arai vs. Shachihoko BOY & Chihiro Tominaga-**
> Yosuke Santa Maria vs. Gamma-N/A
> Kotoka & Ryotsu Shimizu vs. Mondai Ryu & Kzy-**
> K-Ness, Dragon Kid & Super Shisa vs. Akira Tozawa, Shingo Takagi & Uhaa Nation-***
> Masato Yoshino & Masaaki Mochizuki vs. T-Hawk & Ricochet-***
> Susumu, Saito, Kanda & Tanizaki vs. YAMATO, Hulk, Doi & Kong-***_


----------



## Chismo

Daaayum:



> Robinson was scheduled to come to Japan on 3/25, for the UWF Snake Pit Gym's 15th anniversary party. Robinson was the original head trainer at the gym, run by former pro wrestler Shigeo "Yuko" Miyato.
> 
> The plan was for Robinson and Antonio Inoki to announce the formation of a new promotion, the CACCA (Catch-As-Catch-Can Association). They would be the public faces of the promotion, an alliance dating back to their one-and-only singles match, a 60 minute draw in 1975 that was generally viewed as one of the greatest matches of that era. This would have put Robinson back in the spotlight, since Inoki has his own promotion as well as being in the Senate. The wrestlers would come from Miyato's gym, several wrestlers trained by Kazushi Sakuraba and wrestlers trained by Kiyoshi Tamura at his U-File Camp. The idea was to be like a modernized version of the 80s and 90s UWF style pro wrestling. The matches were to be worked, and with relying on all new talent, it would have been at best just another of the dozens of pro wrestling groups in the country that are indie level that almost nobody is even aware of. With Robinson having passed away, since he was to be a key part, there is no word on the future of this plan.


Observer.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Are there any YouTube channels or anything of the sort where I can watch Wrestle-1 matches/events?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Bruce Tharpe cracks me up, I really haven't enjoyed much of anything that this "NWA Invasion" of New Japan has brought, the only match I actually truly enjoyed was the last Kojima/Conway match. But Tharpe is great when the crowd really gets on him, he just has the pissed off old white guy thing going for him in his facial expressions.


----------



## Mon Joxley

I posted this in the Australian wrestling thread but thought I'd post it here as well since I feel it's Puro-related. Shinsuke Nakamura is wrestling in Australia on March 28/29 for the Wrestle Rampage promotion (formerly Zero1 Australia) against Damian Slater (who did a tour of Zero1 as "Ocean Neal") on day 1 and then teaming with Slater against Hartley Jackson (former NJPW student and Zero1 regular) and TMDK's Jonah Rock who will be fresh of his second tour of NOAH. So quite a bit of puro flavour on these two cards, I guess my question is would this interest any hardcore puro fans or is it simply a "meh" thing for you guys? I know a lot of New Japan guys tour the United Kingdom a fair bit and Big Japan has a working relationship with WXW in Germany, but I'm not sure how much of an impact that sort of thing has.











Also with Zero1 Australia changing it's name to Wrestle Rampage and now Nakamura appearing for them right afterwards, could this be a sign of a talent exchange between New Japan or am I just looking way too far into it?

Cheers.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Chismo said:


> Daaayum:
> 
> Robinson was scheduled to come to Japan on 3/25, for the UWF Snake Pit Gym's 15th anniversary party. Robinson was the original head trainer at the gym, run by former pro wrestler Shigeo "Yuko" Miyato.
> 
> The plan was for Robinson and Antonio Inoki to announce the formation of a new promotion, the CACCA (Catch-As-Catch-Can Association). They would be the public faces of the promotion, an alliance dating back to their one-and-only singles match, a 60 minute draw in 1975 that was generally viewed as one of the greatest matches of that era. This would have put Robinson back in the spotlight, since Inoki has his own promotion as well as being in the Senate. The wrestlers would come from Miyato's gym, several wrestlers trained by Kazushi Sakuraba and wrestlers trained by Kiyoshi Tamura at his U-File Camp. The idea was to be like a modernized version of the 80s and 90s UWF style pro wrestling. The matches were to be worked, and with relying on all new talent, it would have been at best just another of the dozens of pro wrestling groups in the country that are indie level that almost nobody is even aware of. With Robinson having passed away, since he was to be a key part, there is no word on the future of this plan.
> 
> Observer.


Man that sucks, sounds like something I would be interested in.


----------



## Chismo

Well, it didn't say the project is over. I'm pretty sure they'll go on.


----------



## jarrelka

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Man that sucks, sounds like something I would be interested in.


Yeah me too. I love the style of catchwrestling. Simply the most beautiful style theres ever been.


----------



## jarrelka

MoxleyMoxx said:


> *NJPW Strong Style 42nd Anniversary
> 6/3/2014*
> 
> 
> *Tag Team Match*
> Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Taichi) - *3/4
> 
> *Tag Team Match*
> CHAOS (Gedo & Jado) vs. KUSHIDA & Manabu Nakanishi - **½
> 
> *Six Man Tag Team Match*
> BUSHI, Captain New Japan & El Desperado vs. Jushin Liger, Super Strong Machine & Tiger Mask IV - **
> 
> *Six Man Tag Team Match*
> BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Prince Devitt & Tama Tonga) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma) & Ryusuke Taguchi - ***
> 
> *Eight Man Tag Team Match*
> CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka, Toru Yano, YOSHI-HASHI & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima), Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata - **½
> 
> *Tag Team Match*
> BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata - ***1/4
> 
> *Tag Team Match*
> CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito - ****
> 
> *Singles Match*
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Kota Ibushi - ****½​


Does anybody know where I can find the full event? I just catched the mainevent on youtube which was amazing as expected out of those two. Wouldnt give it the full four and a half but it was definitly in the 4 star range.


----------



## flag sabbath

jarrelka said:


> Does anybody know where I can find the full event? I just catched the mainevent on youtube which was amazing as expected out of those two. Wouldnt give it the full four and a half but it was definitly in the 4 star range.


It's on Dailymotion in 3 or 4 parts - search for 'njpw 42nd'

New Japan Cup quarter final bracket looks like this:

Fale vs. Naito

Shibata vs. Benjamin

Goto vs. Suzuki

Nakamura vs. Devitt

Quarters take place next Saturday, semis & final on Sunday.


----------



## seabs

*Wow them Quarters are really bad Nakamura/Devitt aside. Shibata/Nakamura is all I want and thankfully seems very likely.*


----------



## LateTrain27

Just watched Day 1 of the New Japan Cup. I quite enjoyed it especially The 6-Man Tag, Naito/Ishii and Nakamura/Smith.

Really looking forward to The King of Strong Style vs The Real Rock n Rolla in Round 2.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Nakamura/Shibata in the finals please :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

flag sabbath said:


> It's on Dailymotion in 3 or 4 parts - search for 'njpw 42nd'
> 
> New Japan Cup quarter final bracket looks like this:
> 
> Fale vs. Naito
> 
> Shibata vs. Benjamin
> 
> Goto vs. Suzuki
> 
> Nakamura vs. Devitt
> 
> Quarters take place next Saturday, semis & final on Sunday.



Nakamura/Devitt is the one match out of this bunch I see truly being awesome. Looks like Shibata/Nakamura will be the finals, which I'm all for.


----------



## ROHFan19

Fale/Naito is going to be a train wreck. Shibata/Benjamin too. I think Goto/Suzuki can be pretty good though. Nakamura/Shibata final with Shibata winning seems obvious here. I think Nakamura is going to win G1 this year though, obviously way too early to predict but I feel it.


----------



## malek

I agree with everything that is said on here. I too hope SOOOO much for Shibata/Nakamura in the final, and think that Nakamura/Devitt will be really good. Have high hopes for Suzuki/Goto just like poster above.

Would prefer Shibata/suzuki in the semies, rather then another Shibata/Goto rematch, but I'm not placing my hopes very high for that to happen.


----------



## Chismo

Actually, I don't wanna see Shibata/Nakamura yet, I'm all for Shibata/Suzuki in the finals.

Fale/Naito is going to be MOTN.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

ROHFan19 said:


> Fale/Naito is going to be a train wreck. Shibata/Benjamin too. I think Goto/Suzuki can be pretty good though. Nakamura/Shibata final with Shibata winning seems obvious here. I think Nakamura is going to win G1 this year though, obviously way too early to predict but I feel it.


Not sure if Fale/Naito will be all that, but Shibata to going to murder Benjamin.


----------



## jarrelka

Always look forward to a suzuki match and him facing goto makes it something to look forward to. Nakamura/Devitt writes itself. Shibata vs Benjamin wont get much time but since ima benjamin fan im looking forward to that aswell.

The only match I dont care about is fale and naito.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Naito's kinda won me over recently but against Fale? Not watching :lmao

Will catch Nakamura/Devitt and Goto/Suzuki.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## Chismo

*Champion Carnival '14*:


*Block A*:

- Akebono (Triple Crown Champion)
- Suwama
- Takao Omori
- Kento Miyahara
- Osamu Nishimura
- Kendo Kashin :mark:

*Block B*:

- Jun Akiyama (2013 winner)
- Go Shiozaki
- Joe Doering
- KENSO
- Yutaka Yoshie
- Zeus 

The IGF guys Kashin, Fujita and H. Suzuki are coming to All Japan, rumours say. Kashin - check.


----------



## LateTrain27

Just watched the Quarter Final matches of the New Japan Cup.
Awesome match from Nakamura and Devitt as expected. I'm actually surprised that Susuki and especially Benjamin won their respective matches (I thought Shibata would win the Cup after challenging Okada).
I'm predicting the final match being Shinsuke Nakamura vs Shelton Benjamin although I wouldn't be too surprised if Bad Luck Fale beats Benjamin and we get Nakamura/Fale. Either way I'm guessing Nakamura wins the Cup.


----------



## FenceMan

I say Fale wins it all, they already kind of swerved everyone with Shibata, Nakamura is too predictable now. Should have done a Fale vs Devitt Bullet Club final though


----------



## seabs

*HORRIFIC booking from New Japan. *


----------



## Joshi Judas

Shibata lost?  Wtf!

So Nakamura has to win now right?


----------



## seabs

*You mean you don't want to see Shelton Benjamin or King Fale win?????*


----------



## Chismo

The jaws of me and my bro were fucking DROPPED when Shelton got 1, 2, 3 on Shibata after Paydirt. Not in a negative way, though, it was just a legit HOLY SHIT moment. Did I want to see Shibata taking the Cup? Absolutely. Am I mad because of this? Absolutely not. Moments like this is why I love pro-wrestling. 

The match was very good, btw. Devitt/Shinsuke sucked.

Fale going over Naito was phenomenal booking.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Maybe Fale coz it will be hilarious.

If Nakamura wins this, who wins G1 though?


----------



## malek

LateTrain27 said:


> Just watched the Quarter Final matches of the New Japan Cup.
> Awesome match from Nakamura and Devitt as expected. I'm actually surprised that Susuki and especially Benjamin won their respective matches (I thought Shibata would win the Cup after challenging Okada).
> I'm predicting the final match being Shinsuke Nakamura vs Shelton Benjamin although I wouldn't be too surprised if Bad Luck Fale beats Benjamin and we get Nakamura/Fale. Either way I'm guessing Nakamura wins the Cup.


I just lost 90% of interest that I had in this show...


----------



## Chismo

Quoth the Raven said:


> If Nakamura wins this, who wins G1 though?


Because no one else is credible, right?


----------



## ROHFan19

The finals of the NJ Cup was surprisingly very good. Disappointed that Nakamura is going for the IC title but it was expected. Can't expect Nakamura/Okada to happen with virtually no build. 

As for who is going to win the G1, like Chismo said...there are a ton of credible guys besides Shinsuke, not to mention it's 4 months from now. A lot can happen. I mean Naito just won it. It's not like he was/is the most "credible" guy in NJPW. 

I'm just interested on who Okada is going to wrestle at Invasion Attack. Did Okada agree with Tanahasi's proposal that the loser of the NJ Cup would challenge for the belt the winner didn't pick? If so, Okada/Fale...could be good I guess.


----------



## FenceMan

Shibata now wins G1 to setup title march at Weestle Kingdom?


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Devitt/Nak sucking is BS. It had Shinsuke beating up the Bullet Club by himself, STRONG STYLE PUNCHING Devitt in the face-TWICE and then Boma Yeing him into oblivion.


----------



## Concrete

Fale not winning=Negative buys.


----------



## ROHFan19

Shibata is disliked by Tanahashi/Nakamura...and I'm pretty sure Gedo and Jado too. I mean having Shelton go over him is kind of a slap in the face. Don't see him winning G1. Loyalty is important in Japan and he left.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah that's what I'm kinda sad about. Don't see Shibata getting a title shot soon now. He most likely won't win G1 coz that means he'd main event in the Dome.

Just find a way to hand him a title shot sometime and I'll be happy.


----------



## Lazyking

I'd rather see Makabe get another title shot then Fale/Okada yuck.


----------



## Nervosa

I have a big problem with the IC Title being treated like the top belt AGAIN. Its crazy how unwilling they are to give Okada a chance to legitimize his reign. The Main event of Wrestle Kingdom was bad enough. (especially when everyone except Chismo thought Okada/Naito ended up being better than Tana/Nakamura at WK) But now people are passing on a World Title shot for the IC? Why won't they let Okada have the ball? 

I understand than Tanahashi is the bigger draw. Fine, maybe that's all that matters. But its Okada's time, and it has been for over a year.
They are destroying what should be a legacy building title reign. 

There are also rumors of Okada and Tanahashi splitting the roster into a brand extension, meaning that Okada's belt will mean even less. It was bad enough when Okada dropped the belt right after winning it the first time. It was even worse when he didn't win it back at Wrestle Kingdom the year before last. Now he finally gets over the mountain, vanquishes Tanahashi once and for all, and is STILL in his shadow for some reason. What a waste.


----------



## Hera

ROHFan19 said:


> Shibata is disliked by Tanahashi/Nakamura...and I'm pretty sure Gedo and Jado too. I mean having Shelton go over him is kind of a slap in the face. Don't see him winning G1. Loyalty is important in Japan and he left.


Shibata is so hated and disliked that he and Goto are gonna win the tag titles. That can't possibly be the reason that Shelton went over him.

They fucked up everything with the heavyweight title with the idiotic booking of Naito after he won G1. The crowd turned on him and New Japan panicked. Now they booked themselves into a corner because they've essentially had Okada go over every viable contender and he needs to drop the belt. With so many massive dome shows coming up they need big main events and the only thing they have going is Nakamura vs Tanahashi. I don't see why Nakamura needed to win the cup to challenge Tanahashi again however. He's Shinsuke fucking Nakamura. Just have him call out the bitch for another title match. 

Everyone who can challenge Okada looks like a chump after this tournament. They can give a title shot to Fale but if Fale can't beat Nakamura then he can't beat Okada. And if he does beat Okada that makes the guy you've spent a year and a half pushing to the moon and back look terrible.


----------



## malek

ROHFan19 said:


> Shibata is disliked by Tanahashi/Nakamura...and I'm pretty sure Gedo and Jado too. I mean having Shelton go over him is kind of a slap in the face. Don't see him winning G1. Loyalty is important in Japan and he left.


Could also be that they are saving Shibata as ace up their sleeve, making crowd wait for Shibata to get his title shot/championship reign to make it feel big ?! Hope it is the case (though I know it doesn't sound likely).


----------



## amhlilhaus

seems like they're holding back okada/nakamura and okada/shibata.

we may not understand it but new japan is in the upswing for sure. if aj styles does sign and can get over then they have all kinds of freshness in the semi/main event spot.


----------



## FenceMan

Nervosa said:


> I have a big problem with the IC Title being treated like the top belt AGAIN. Its crazy how unwilling they are to give Okada a chance to legitimize his reign. The Main event of Wrestle Kingdom was bad enough. (especially when everyone except Chismo thought Okada/Naito ended up being better than Tana/Nakamura at WK) But now people are passing on a World Title shot for the IC? Why won't they let Okada have the ball?
> 
> I understand than Tanahashi is the bigger draw. Fine, maybe that's all that matters. But its Okada's time, and it has been for over a year.
> They are destroying what should be a legacy building title reign.
> 
> There are also rumors of Okada and Tanahashi splitting the roster into a brand extension, meaning that Okada's belt will mean even less. It was bad enough when Okada dropped the belt right after winning it the first time. It was even worse when he didn't win it back at Wrestle Kingdom the year before last. Now he finally gets over the mountain, vanquishes Tanahashi once and for all, and is STILL in his shadow for some reason. What a waste.


I don't think it's so much the ic title being considered bigger it just seems tanahashi is a bigger star than okada so nakamura wants to go back after the bigger star not the bigger title. This from a pretty new NJPW fan though...


----------



## Chismo

This is the first major booking decision from NJPW I didn't like in a long time. Okada getting cuckolded again is bad booking. However, this still gives them unlimited story potentials, and I'm sure it's all the part of a bigger picture from down the road, the time will tell the whole story. Shinsuke ducking Okada like this cannot go unnoticed.

If we exclude the suspicious context, the fact we're getting Shinsuke/Tanahashi III is making me a very happy camper. Their last match looked like a "definitve" encounter of the rivalry, so you got to wonder what they have in store now.

Bad Luck Fale is awesome, but I wouldn't job him to Okada at this point. Styles maybe? Hmm...

I think we can "blame" on this the fact the show is sold out already, according to some blogs.




Nervosa said:


> The Main event of Wrestle Kingdom was bad enough. (especially when everyone except Chismo thought Okada/Naito ended up being better than Tana/Nakamura at WK)


LEL. Make a poll and we'll see.


----------



## Toonami4Life

That makes Okada look weak and devalues the IWGP title, c'mon that's the biggest belt with the most prestige and I know Nakamura's biggest rival and foe is Tanahashi but when you get the chance to go after the top prize in the company you take it.

And Shibata should have at least made it to the semi finals. Have Bullet Club cost him against Fale or something and Hirooki comes out and they challenge them for the IWGP tag belts at a later date.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

I am pretty sure that Nakamura challenged Tanahashi for the title because he lost to him twice so far this year.

It kind of makes sense to take the opportunity to beat the guy who not only took the title off you but beat you two times after not having a match in two years.

It's hard to say its a dumb decision when the year is not even over yet.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Yeah but c'mon, Okada's had a nearly year long reign and has derailed all challengers who faced him. Wouldn't you want to be the guy who dethroned The Ace of the Promotion and ended his year long reign?


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Toonami4Life said:


> Yeah but c'mon, Okada's had a nearly year long reign and has derailed all challengers who faced him. Wouldn't you want to be the guy who dethroned The Ace of the Promotion and ended his year long reign?


He is also in the same stable. Both are members of CHAOS.


----------



## Hera

Okada isn't defending the title at Invasion Attack.
But the booking is fine guys.

Title matches for Invasion attack are
Young Bucks vs Ibushi and Desperado
Naito vs Ishii
Shibata/Goto vs Gallows and Gun
TenCozy vs whoever the NWA tag champs are
Nakamura vs Tanahashi

So just to make sure you didn't miss it _*there is no IWGP Heavyweight Title match at Invasion Attack*_.


----------



## LateTrain27

The Jr. Tag Team Title match should be great and I'm looking forward to the one on one match between Prince Devitt and Ryusuke Taguchi but I'm disappointed to see Okada is only in a tag match (and it appears he may be feuding with Bad Luck Fale) and I'm assuming this will also be the last battle between Nakamura and Tanahashi for a while. The match should be good like always but both guys could use some different opponents after this one.


----------



## Chismo

Okada not defending the title is the best decision at this point, rather than simply going with a filler defense. Plenty of time until May to find a proper challenger.


----------



## Bubz

I haven't read through the last couple pages but from what I gather from the backlash on this page Nakamura won the cup and decides to go after the IC belt? Thus rendering Okada and the heavy belt practically worthless? Silly.


----------



## flag sabbath

Like other folks have mentioned, it kinda makes sense that Shinskay wouldn't necessarily go after his stable mate's title just yet, because he's still fixated on wanting to reclaim the belt that he did so much to establish. I didn't particularly agree with the fans choosing the WK8 main event billing, but this doesn't bother me so much. The unpredictability of it all is a good thing. And I'm sure that when Okada vs. Nakamura does finally happen, both men will go into it looking plenty strong.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

I rather them build Nakamura/Okada other than simply having Nakamura going after Okada for having the belt when the feud with Tanahashi is not over.

Seems like Okada/Nakamura should be about control of Chaos or something like that on top of fighting over the strap.


----------



## Martyn

Having Nakamura challange for the IWGP title after two straight big match losses wouldnt make sense, so they did the right thing with this controversal tournament. At first they let the lower card guys win something, which makes them look more strong. I am not a big fan of Fale, but hes had some good showings this year with Makabe and its time to move him higher up the card. Shinsuke winning and challanging his eternal rival makes sense, but its just too early for their rematch. AJ Styles would fit as a perfect challanger for Tanahashi's IC title at Invasion Attack, based on the fact that he's the top gaijin available plus they have history in both US and Japan and its an "Invasion" themed event. Anyway, I hope that Shinsuke does win their match this time. Fifth straight lose in their series would have been too much, even for somebody like Nakamura.

ROH has booked an IWGP Title #1 contender match between Michael Elgin and Kevin Steen at one of their shows. Winner of that match is going to challange Okada in Japan or US? Okada/Steen sounds awesome!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah Okada/Steen please. I don't want a Michael Elgin vs Okada match. And I hope Okada main events over Tanahashi when they come to the States.


----------



## Groovemachine

Although I'd MUCH prefer Steen/Okada, I'm 99% sure they're gonna go with Okada/Elgin. Elgin's been dying to go to Japan, and he's pretty vocal about it, so I'd bet ROH would give him the chance to put on a good exhibition and impress NJPW officials. Steen's shown no interest in going back to Japan, so apart from having a great match with Okada, it wouldn't do much for his career.


----------



## Snapdragon

No way ROH is trusting Steen to wrestle Okada for the belt. Elgin's style meshes better with Okada and is a lot more consistent than Steen.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Elgin and Okada is a guaranteed enjoyable matchup but holy shit imagine Steen and Okada hahhahahah please do it ROH/NJPW!!!


----------



## amhlilhaus

Martyn said:


> Having Nakamura challange for the IWGP title after two straight big match losses wouldnt make sense, so they did the right thing with this controversal tournament. At first they let the lower card guys win something, which makes them look more strong. I am not a big fan of Fale, but hes had some good showings this year with Makabe and its time to move him higher up the card. Shinsuke winning and challanging his eternal rival makes sense, but its just too early for their rematch. AJ Styles would fit as a perfect challanger for Tanahashi's IC title at Invasion Attack, based on the fact that he's the top gaijin available plus they have history in both US and Japan and its an "Invasion" themed event. Anyway, I hope that Shinsuke does win their match this time. Fifth straight lose in their series would have been too much, even for somebody like Nakamura.
> 
> ROH has booked an IWGP Title #1 contender match between Michael Elgin and Kevin Steen at one of their shows. Winner of that match is going to challange Okada in Japan or US? Okada/Steen sounds awesome!


is aj really considered a top gaijin? he hasn't been there for years, and while I know the Japanese fans have longer memories than us fans is it really that long? I'd imagine he'd have to do a tour or two to get built up to be considered a credible challenger to the intercontinental or iwgp title.


----------



## EscapedIllusion

At this point I can see the main event of WK9 being Okada/Nakamura,Okada/Tanahashi( for both belts),or a winner takes all 3 way.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vårmakos

i think shinskay winning the tournament in general was just a bad move

what about shibata


----------



## GothicBohemian

Like many, I don’t see a need to rush straight to Okada/Nakamura either. Someone suggested it playing out as the IC title/ Tanahashi remaining Nakamura’s focus out of pride perhaps, with a battle for top dog of CHAOS coming once that’s completed, which works well enough for me. While I’m tiring of that pairing, they usually deliver and I can look at it as unfinished business to be settled by another match.


----------



## flag sabbath

Don't know if it's been mentioned already, but the 3/4 Road to Invasion Attack Korakuen Hall show is headlined by Kota Ibushi defending the IWGP Jr strap against Nick Jackson. Which is pretty cool.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Psssssssssssssssssssssssh, maybe I'm the only one - but fuck it, Suzuki should of won the God damned NJ Cup. I don't care if he's 60.  :cuss:  :cuss:  :cuss: 

.
.
.
..
..
..
...
...
...

:

Anyways, I really think your gonna have Okada as the Heavyweight Champ vs Nakamura as the IC Champ at Wrestle Kingdom next year. I hope anyways, I know Tanahashi is great but my two biggest stars are what I just said.


----------



## Vårmakos

apparently devitt vs taguchi is going to be a loser leaves match.

it will be a real shame if we lose the funky weapon. i really hope it's devitt.


----------



## FenceMan

flag sabbath said:


> Don't know if it's been mentioned already, but the 3/4 Road to Invasion Attack Korakuen Hall show is headlined by Kota Ibushi defending the IWGP Jr strap against Nick Jackson. Which is pretty cool.


And it's on ippv :yum:


----------



## GothicBohemian

unDASHING said:


> apparently devitt vs taguchi is going to be a loser leaves match.
> 
> it will be a real shame if we lose the funky weapon. i really hope it's devitt.


Well hasn’t Devitt been rumoured to be NXT/WWE bound? This stip gives some credence to that.


----------



## Groovemachine

Hmm perhaps a sign that Devitt has finally decided to sign with WWE?


----------



## amhlilhaus

GothicBohemian said:


> Well hasn’t Devitt been rumoured to be NXT/WWE bound? This stip gives some credence to that.


prince devitt in nxt? that would be so shitty.

how about him gathering together sandow, miz and barrett as a heel stable. that'd be cool.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Why would Devitt need to go to NXT? 
He shouldn't be with Sandow, Barrett, and Miz because that would suck. If he is going to have a heel stable then he be with people who can at least match his previous stable in the Bullet Club.

The Miz? Ugg.


----------



## Rah

Because even if Devitt was this perfectly capable wrestler that was able to immediately adapt to not only the WWE style but its use of ring positioning (which he isn't), he would be ham-fisted into a feud that did not have proper foundation.

I'd much rather he toils in NXT and they bring him up when there is a solid plan involved.


----------



## flag sabbath

Basically what Rah said. Every single 'new' wrestler that joins WWE from now on will go through NXT - it doesn't matter what their perceived abilities or achievements elsewhere are. I'm amazed that there are people on here that don't understand that.


----------



## GothicBohemian

amhlilhaus said:


> prince devitt in nxt? that would be so shitty.





Miguel De Juan said:


> Why would Devitt need to go to NXT?


They tend to make all newcomers, regardless of prior experience, do at least a short stint with NXT now. I think it’s a good idea; each company has their own methods and expectations. I’d much rather someone like Devitt arrive on the main roster prepared, settled into the WWE style and with a planned creative direction rather than have his arrival fall into some of the same traps as that of Sin Cara/Mistico.

Besides, I'm quite a NXT fan and would enjoy seeing him there. They have very interesting roster of late.


----------



## Joshi Judas

If Sami Zayn is in NXT, I don't see any reason Devitt should skip it.

I'd much rather Devitt stayed in New Japan for selfish reasons though :draper2


----------



## seabs

*Prince Devitt won't be going to WWE as Prince Devitt though. Whatever his new character is will be going to NXT and it'd be really great if people started to understand that so we can stop having the same conversation anytime an Indy darling gets signed. Plus just look at how much Mistico benefited from skipping developmental and not knowing how to work the same style everyone else there is. 

Don't be shocked if Taguchi loses either. He's a guy they'll never doing anything significant with now. *


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Like Seabs said, there's a chance that Taguchi could lose the match too. Who knows, NJPW could be taking advantage of the Devitt to WWE rumors and try and pull a swerve with this.


----------



## seabs

*I haven't even seen the stip confirmed but Loser Leaves Town matches are usually only for a certain period. *


----------



## sXeMope

I'm thinking this is NJPW/Devitt trolling the internet. I find it very hard to believe that in todays age, we'd get to this point without knowing he signed. Usually when a guy signs there's a good three months or so where they go around with the WWE bound tag on them.

Personally I'm hoping that NJPW match any offer that WWE makes him. There are only a handful of great matches he could have (Bryan, Neville, Zayn, Rollins, Kidd) and overall I think he'd be one of those guys who's either inactive, or lost in the shuffle for a long time. They've had Del Sol and Callihan for almost a year and neither have debuted yet to the best of my knowledge. (I don't consider NXT Live Events to be debuts because they've always seemed like more of a way to experiment with characters before they debut on the show).


----------



## seabs

*New Japan doesn't do anything to "troll the internet". Pretty sure Devitt has had the WWE bound tag on him all year too.

Personally I think he's better off staying in New Japan unless he really wants to live in the US rather than Japan. He'll probably get paid more by WWE but I imagine he's paid really well by New Japan already. In terms of the best career move for him it shouldn't be disputable that staying in New Japan is best for him. Wrestlers don't always make decisions based on that though. 

Still a bit confused at the Devitt to WWE excitement too. He's good but he's not someone who sets the scene on fire at all imo.*


----------



## BornBad

Hope the whole Devitt/WWE is bs he's not a kid anymore, he's turning 33 this summer i don't want to see him loosing his time in NXT 

And Nakamura challenging Tanahashi to a second rematch for the Intercontinental Championship is nothing but a slap in Okada's face


----------



## MTheBehemoth

If it leads to NJPW finally doing something with Taguchi - Awesome.

*hope*


----------



## Vårmakos

the match stip was tweeted by taguchi himself for anyone who wanted a source.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

4hisdamnself said:


> Hope the whole Devitt/WWE is bs he's not a kid anymore, he's turning 33 this summer i don't want to see him loosing his time in NXT
> 
> And Nakamura challenging Tanahashi to a second rematch for the Intercontinental Championship is nothing but a slap in Okada's face


How do you figure it's a slap in his face? To me it says they want Okada to keep the title. Because there's no point in having a red hot Nakamura coming off a cup win to lose to Okada. I hope Goto gets a rematch with Okada myself.


----------



## amhlilhaus

okada has beaten everybody but nakamura and shibata in title matches. maybe in a couple more months they can build up ishii for a title shot, or mega push some of the gaijins like smith jr, archer and styles.


----------



## Defrost

So we know Okada is defending the IWGP Title in New York. If he defends it at Wrestling Dontaku he'll be at 10 defenses heading into the Yokohama Arena. So ipso facto Okada vs Tanahashi is main eventing that show


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

For my own selfish viewing pleasure, I hope Prince stays in NJPW. (Y)

Plus I hope they go the Warrior/Hogan route & have Nakamura/Okada at WK in a winner takes both titles match. Slow burn some Chaos internal issues & it could be an exciting build up. I want that match to be at WK though, it should be anyways.

On a personal note, is that whole Gracie thing done with for now? I kinda wanted Nagata to clock them both in the head with the GHC title for ruining my senses.  When is his next title defense anyways?


----------



## Chismo

Eh, Devitt's done pretty much everything in New Japan at this point. Anything above the current totem pole position and booking would be punching above his weight, and people hate that. See: KENTER in NOAH.

It's time for him to leave. Fale stepped up, hoping for Doc to do the same, and Styles has signed. Devitt can go.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

What's the deal with Chaos anyway? I noticed other stables like Bullet Club and Suzukigun support eachother on screen. But I can't remember the last time I saw Chaos anywhere together.


----------



## bme

At first I was peeved Shibata didn't win and agreed that Nakamura going for the IC title made Okada look bad. 
Now I can see that building up Nakamura/Okada and Shibata/HW Champ is a better option then throwing the matches on a show with little build.

Nakamura and Shibata were the only guys I wanted to win the NJC.

I thought the two recent Nakamura/Tanahashi matches were OK but not looking forward to a 3rd.


----------



## BornBad

DragonSleeper said:


> What's the deal with Chaos anyway? I noticed other stables like Bullet Club and Suzukigun support eachother on screen. But I can't remember the last time I saw Chaos anywhere together.


they still stick together Chaos is no more a stable like the Bullet Club and Suzukigun, two tag matches are booked for Invasion Attack with Chaos (Takashi Iizuka/Toru Yano and Yoshi-Hashi/Rainmaker).


But IMO Nakamura vs Okada is inevitable at some point.


----------



## flag sabbath

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> On a personal note, is that whole Gracie thing done with for now? I kinda wanted Nagata to clock them both in the head with the GHC title for ruining my senses.  When is his next title defense anyways?


Will you settle for Iizuka choking them with a mic cord while Y-T-R goofs off at their expense? It's Gracies vs. Chaos at Invasion Attack.
:regal


----------



## Chismo

Takayama cracking jokes left, right and centre, as if he wasn't my favorite wrestler ever already:


----------



## Toonami4Life

I hear reports that The Pope D'Angelo Dinero has signed a contract with New Japan and is going to be debuting for them soon.

If it's true, I hope he can finally become a star most believe he could be. Both WWE and TNA blew it on him.


----------



## Concrete

O_O NJPW goes real weird with these gaijins sometimes. Luckily I still haven't seen Brisco over there so that's totally something.


----------



## Chismo

I heard Genichiro Tenryu has signed with CZW.


----------



## Concrete

I DON'T CELEBRATE APRIL 1ST~


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Chismo said:


> Takayama cracking jokes left, right and centre, as if he wasn't my favorite wrestler ever already:


Man, yotsumeneko is so slow with these. I wanna watch the 2nd part now


----------



## Joe88

What time on the east coast is Invasion Attack on Sunday?


----------



## flag sabbath

Joe88 said:


> What time on the east coast is Invasion Attack on Sunday?


It's at 16.00 Tokyo time, which I believe will be 3am Eastern, but maybe someone else can confirm that.


----------



## Joe88

flag sabbath said:


> It's at 16.00 Tokyo time, which I believe will be 3am Eastern, but maybe someone else can confirm that.


 Yeah I think that is correct. Chismo sent me a link to convert the time and that is what I got. Just trying to plan when to watch it before I get into my Wrestlemani festivites.

Is the quality of the stream good on Ippv? Probably won't get it that early in the morning probably a few hours after it is over.


----------



## GothicBohemian

^ NJPW ippvs are normally great quality. I’ve had no complaints and I've heard none either.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Joe88 said:


> Yeah I think that is correct. Chismo sent me a link to convert the time and that is what I got. Just trying to plan when to watch it before I get into my Wrestlemani festivites.
> 
> *Is the quality of the stream good on Ippv?* Probably won't get it that early in the morning probably a few hours after it is over.


Yes.


----------



## Vårmakos

I've got some bad news for devitt fans.

he's gone.


----------



## Genking48

But Bullet Club found a someone to help them out in their time of need!


----------



## NastyYaffa

AJ IN BULLET CLUB. :mark:

:mark:


----------



## aivaz




----------



## Genking48

Bullet Club aint REAAAAAL! anymore, it's PHENOMENAL! now.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

AJ can't tweet tho.

And fuck that haircut.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh my fucking God :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Styles vs Okada guys :banderas :banderas

Could they let Styles win the strap? Seeing as how Young Bucks got the tag titles on their first try, I think it's possible. Can't wait for this match kada


----------



## LateTrain27

AJ Styles Vs Kazuchika Okada?!

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## amhlilhaus

Quoth the Raven said:


> Oh my fucking God :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Styles vs Okada guys :banderas :banderas
> 
> Could they let Styles win the strap? Seeing as how Young Bucks got the tag titles on their first try, I think it's possible. Can't wait for this match kada


that would certainly shake things up. maybe they have aj win the g-1 and then win at the dome. I'm guessing they would want him to get a little time in before getting their title. they haven't let a foreigner win since brock lesnar in 2005.

now they have some freshness with aj, new japan has an embarrassment of riches at the main event level and they have a couple of years before they'd even have aj face them all, let alone properly feud with them.


----------



## Joshi Judas

AJ will likely be the new leader of Bullet Club as well since Devitt seems to be leaving? I just hope they don't ruin his matches with too much interference and let him do his thing.

Don't know if he'll win the G1. I think he already laid out a challenge to Okada and that's mostly all you need for a match. Seeing as Okada's been champ for a year, I think AJ could take the belt off him and hold it until Nakamura becomes champion or something.

Will be really interesting to see who wins G1 and goes to the Dome as the challenger. Can't predict anything and I love it (Y)


----------



## vault21

Omg this is not happening :ralph

















Oh, wait, it is :dance


----------



## Joshi Judas

Right so didn't see these posted.



> *Invasion Attack 2014 Results:*
> 
> *1. IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Championships:* The Young Bucks(c) beat Shinsei Tag (El Desperado & Kota Ibushi): 11:47
> 
> *2. Six Man Tag match:* Kazushi Sakuraba, Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata beat Suzukigun (Minoru Suzuki, Taichi & Taka Michinoku): 9:39
> 
> *3. NWA World Tag Team Championship:* Tenkoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) beat Jax Dane & Rob Conway (c)
> 
> *4. Tag Team Match:* Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie beat Chaos (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano): 6:56
> 
> *5. Loser Leaves Town Match:* Ryusuke Taguchi beat Prince Devitt: 12:03
> 
> *6. Tag Team Match:* CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Yoshi-Hashi) beat Bullet Club (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga): 8:43
> 
> Post match, AJ Styles debuts as new leader of Bullet Club, attacking Okada and challenging for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship
> 
> *7. NEVER Openweight Championship:* Tomohiro Ishii (c) beat Tetsuya Naito: 17:45
> 
> *8. IWGP Tag Team Championship:* Bullet Club (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson)(c) beat Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto: 18:31
> 
> *9. IWGP Intercontinental Championship:* Shinsuke Nakamura beat Hiroshi Tanahashi(c): 26:49



Anyone watched the iPPV? Which matches to check out?


----------



## seabs

*Getting a tad annoying how every Gaijin now has to be heel with Bullet Club run in nonsense. AJ/Okada could be really great though minus constant Bullet Club shtick during the match.*


----------



## LateTrain27

I'll have to watch most of Invasion Attack at some point after watching Wrestlemania.

Mainly interested in Young Bucks vs Ibushi/Desperado, Devitt vs Taguchi, Okada/YoshiHasi vs Fale/Tonga (mainly for AJ Styles afterwards), Ishii vs Naito and of course Nakamura vs Tanahashi.


----------



## Toonami4Life

AJ vs Okada?

Just shut up and take my Money!


----------



## vault21

My only fear is that they will rush through it in order to capitalize on the Tanahashi/AJ bromance as soon as possible.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I hope AJ v Okada lives up to its' potential.

Wasn't AJ getting a haircut? I wonder if someone in ROH convinced him not to because it's unique and stands out. They did the same thing with Elgin and his balding mullet.


----------



## Bruce L

Okada/A.J. should a-rule the school. Can't wait.

Did Ibushi/Nick Jackson happen yet? In my memory, that was supposed to happen, and I can't imagine it wasn't at least really good.


----------



## seabs

*Happened on Friday. Ibushi retained.*


----------



## Groovemachine

I saw the match, it was kinda average. Nothing worth going out of your way to see.


----------



## Srdjan99

Perfect debut for AJ. So excited for an AJ/Okada match now


----------



## Ham and Egger

Holy fuck, AJ comes into NJPW with STYLE! I need to catch up with these shows seeing I missed the NJPW Cup. But this seems like a can't miss show! :dance


----------



## Vårmakos

so why exactly did tanahashi win the ic title only to lose it two defenses later? and since he lost, we're going to be seeing yet another goddamn nakamura/tanahashi match at some point. i dont understand this booking.


----------



## seabs

*Raise the prestige of the belt. Which it did HUGE by having it main event 3 PPVs and Tokyo Dome.

New Japan do love a good rematch though. I don't think Tanahashi will be the next challenger though with Styles/Okada set up which will main event the next PPV.*


----------



## Joshi Judas

I think Styles wins the belt and defends against Tanahashi after Okada's rematch. They're bound to do Styles vs Tanahashi at some point.

Maybe Okada moves onto the IC title picture against Nakamura then.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

As much as I wouldn't have liked it, I could've dealt with them doing Okada-Tanahashi again with Tanahashi trying to stop Okada from breaking his record number of title defences. With the route they'be choosen they MUST book Okada-Nakamura at Yokohama.


----------



## Toonami4Life

ywall2breakerj said:


> As much as I wouldn't have liked it, I could've dealt with them doing Okada-Tanahashi again with Tanahashi trying to stop Okada from breaking his record number of title defences. With the route they'be choosen they MUST book Okada-Nakamura at Yokohama.


Yes, that was a slap in the face of Okada and The IWGP Belt when Nakamura chose not to face him. They have to have a match against one another, it can be non-title if they want but those two must face one another soon.

And off topic but does anyone else think Kojima's theme sounds like something out of Megaman?


----------



## Vårmakos

wrestling dontaku 2014 matches have been announced:

okada vs aj

kota vs taguchi

nakamura & sakuraba vs gracies


----------



## Hera

unDASHING said:


> wrestling dontaku 2014 matches have been announced:
> 
> okada vs aj
> 
> kota vs taguchi
> 
> nakamura & sakuraba vs gracies


They'll have 9 to 10 matches and Shibata's on the Dontaku card. The Shinsuke/Saku & Gracies match has some rules about chokes and shit. That's all the info we have now for that. We won't get anything new until after they finish in Taiwan. 

The cards for the Wrestle World shows in Taiwan are out as well. KUSHIDA will take on Ishii for the NEVER title (hyped), Kojima is defending the NWA title against Conway along with a NWA tag title defense, and Forever Hooligans are back on tour. 

Invasion Attack was alright. Shinsuke and Tana had their best match together. Everything else was meh but then again last years Invasion Attack was one of the best New Japan shows since they got into ippvs. Can't top it. I feel like New Japan has lost some steam but with the big Yokohama show coming up we're bound to be getting some pretty good shit soon.


----------



## Chismo

NJPW "WRESTLING WORLD 2014 IN TAIWAN", 12.04.2014
National Taiwan University Sports Center, Taiwan

1. Ryusuke Taguchi & Sho Tanaka vs. Máscara Dorada & Yohei Komatsu
2. Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask, El Desperado & BUSHI vs. Jado, Gedo, Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov
3. Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI vs. Minoru Suzuki & Taichi
4. *NEVER Openweight Title*: Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. KUSHIDA
5. Yuji Nagata, Hirooki Goto, Manabu Nakanishi & Captain Taiwan vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga
6. Special Singles Match: Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Jax Dane
7. *NWA World Heavyweight Title*: Satoshi Kojima (c) vs. Rob Conway
8. Special Six Man Tag Match: Hiroshi Tanahashi, Togi Makabe & Tetsuya Naito vs. Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Yujiro Takahashi



NJPW "WRESTLING WORLD 2014 IN TAIWAN", 13.04.2014
National Taiwan University Sports Center, Taiwan

1. Ryusuke Taguchi & BUSHI vs. Máscara Dorada & El Desperado
2. Máscara Don, Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu vs. Yujiro Takahashi, Jado & Gedo
3. Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI vs. Minoru Suzuki & Taichi
4. *IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title Contendership*: Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov
5. Yuji Nagata & Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga
6. Hirooki Goto & Captain Taiwan vs. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows
7. *NWA World Tag Team Title*: Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima (c) vs. Rob Conway & Jax Dane
8. Special Six Man Tag Match: Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito & KUSHIDA vs. Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii



NJPW "WRESTLING DONTAKU 2014", 03.05.2014
Fukuoka International Center

1. *IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title*: Kota Ibushi (c) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi
2. Pro-Wrestling vs. Jiu-Jitsu Different Style Fight: Shinsuke Nakamura & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie
3. *IWGP Heavyweight Title*: Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. AJ Styles





Hera said:


> I feel like New Japan has lost some steam


Undercards are not as good as before, but I wouldn't call it "losing some steam", fuck, not even close. I mean, just look at the last three title matches from Invasion Attack, really good shit. Ishii/Naito and Nakamura/Tanahashi, feuds of the year. 


I can't describe in words how much I adored the main event. The big majority of the match was basically Tanahashi going "you will sell for me, Shinsuke, YOU WILL I'M TELLING YOU! you artpop wannabe!", and it was the greatest thing that happened in wrestling since Suzuki/Tanahashi from KOPW '12, it was a fantastic homage to the heroes of old, different strong style, it felt like I’m watching Fujinami/Choshu. I can totally see Big Dave giving it full boat, like me.


----------



## Hera

Yeah the Shinsuke and Tana match was really fucking good. Too bad I don't like any match they've done before this one but goddamn if it didn't try to make up for it. Might be my match of the year (idk man I really fucking loved Yoshino vs Mochizuki). Heel Tana is the best Tana holy shit when he goes full out like he did here I just :mark:

I guess I'm just patiently waiting for Okada to drop that belt so it feels like the train is slowing down. I was pretty excited for the BOSJ but then I saw the poster and I'm not excited in the least. Still I think there's a good enough chance that AJ wins the title to get me really pumped up for Dontaku plus I know Okada won't break his neck cause he knows how to take the Styles Clash. I'm also really curious as to what Tanahashi does. They've gotta have something big for him at Yokohama but I really hope it isn't another match against Nakamura. I'd kinda like to see Tana tag with someone (not CNJ) and go for those tag title belts even if it's just for one show. I also wonder what in the hell they're gonna do with Naito.

They always book themselves into a corner but somehow it works out (not really).


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Chismo said:


> I can't describe in words how much I adored the main event. The big majority of the match was basically Tanahashi going "you will sell for me, Shinsuke, YOU WILL I'M TELLING YOU! you artpop wannabe!", and it was the greatest thing that happened in wrestling since Suzuki/Tanahashi from KOPW '12, it was a fantastic homage to the heroes of old, different strong style, it felt like I’m watching Fujinami/Choshu. I can totally see Big Dave giving it full boat, like me.


I haven't seen the event yet but since my Facebook feed ruined it with a picture of Nakamura wearing the strap ... :side:

Anyways, you got me hyped to see the match now Chismo. (Y)

Edit: Fuck the Gracie boys. :lol


----------



## Toonami4Life

I don't like that AJ's first match will be for the belt, I'd just have it be a non title affair and if he wins he then gets a title shot against Okada. Plus this is taking place before the War of The Worlds event with ROH and Okada's listed there to defend it so that means he's going to win.


----------



## Chismo

Toonami4Life said:


> I don't like that AJ's first match will be for the belt, I'd just have it be a non title affair and if he wins he then gets a title shot against Okada. Plus this is taking place before the War of The Worlds event with ROH and Okada's listed there to defend it so that means he's going to win.


What are you talking about, the Okada vs. Steen/Elgin was never meant to be for the strap.


----------



## GothicBohemian

That Okada/AJ will end up happening is just icing on my awesome weekend of wrestling cake. :mark:

Not sure where Nakamura is headed yet. I feel like him vs Tanahashi over the IC title is well concluded for now, but then you never know.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Chismo said:


> What are you talking about, the Okada vs. Steen/Elgin was never meant to be for the strap.


Uh yeah it was, Elgin won this past weekend to get the title shot against Okada.


----------



## Vårmakos

YOUNG BUCKS PLEASE GO HOME


----------



## Chismo

Toonami4Life said:


> Uh yeah it was, Elgin won this past weekend to get the title shot against Okada.


Everywhere I see it, says "winner of Steen/Elgin faces the IWGP Champion Okada", like facing Okada is the prize itself. Can you give me an actual link/screenshot where everyone can see it's a title match?


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Chismo said:


> Everywhere I see it, says "winner of Steen/Elgin faces the IWGP Champion Okada", like facing Okada is the prize itself. Can you give me an actual link/screenshot where everyone can see it's a title match?


Crumbs you're right. It doesn't actually say for the IWGP title anywhere official.

Wow fooled me too.....


----------



## Hera

I've always seen it as the winner of Steen/Elgin faces the IWGP Heavyweight champ. They never said it was Okada. I have a strong feeling that Okada is dropping that belt to AJ and it's gonna be AJ vs Tanahashi at Yokohama.

Anyway Daichi Hashimoto's contract with Zero1 ended on March 31st and he's not signing back with them. So might be happening finally. Or might not happen ever. He fractured his jaw and is out for 2 months. He's had pretty major injures already at the age of 21. He's adressing the fans at their show tomorrow so we'll know for sure then. 

The Dragon Gate iPPV from today so far has been pretty good. The main event just started. YAMATO defeated Uhaa so he's the next up for Ricochet.

edit: main event was really fun. show was pretty quick. I'd recommend a viewing


----------



## unknownuser

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LikpPdzzhU#t=262

Well according to this promo from Elgin, he's saying he's the #1 contender to the IWGP title and talks about going to Japan to defend the belt when he wins it.

Would be awkward if no-ones told Elgin it's not for the belt, but I'd have thought it was for the belt if they're putting out videos like this.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Chismo said:


> Everywhere I see it, says "winner of Steen/Elgin faces the IWGP Champion Okada", like facing Okada is the prize itself. Can you give me an actual link/screenshot where everyone can see it's a title match?


Right here,

http://loewrestling.com/2014/03/talking-roh-weekly-iwgp-championship-defended-roh/


----------



## Concrete

If LOE doesn't say "Super credible news story" I truly don't know what does.


----------



## Toonami4Life

PWInsider reported it as well.


----------



## Chismo

> [ZERO1 News] Daichi Hashimoto has publicly announced that he resigned from Pro Wrestling ZERO1 as of March 31st.
> 
> The eldest son of the late Shinya Hashimoto has been competing in ZERO1 since his debut on March 6, 2011 against Masahiro Chono.
> 
> Currently Daichi is suffering from a lower right jaw fracture after a well place shot from Genichiro Tenryu at the Yasukuni Shrine show back on March 30. At this time, Daichi will be unable to compete for 2 months, but that should also give him some time to determine his next path.
> 
> At this time Daichi is still scheduled to meet and greet the fans at ZERO1’s Shinkiba show on April 9 and it appears that he will be done with the promotion there after.
> 
> Daichi thanks everyone for the support and hopes that it continues as he begins the new steps towards his future.
> 
> 
> _"Sources close to me have been mentioning that Daichi has been contemplating on making a new path for himself, and that meant leaving the promotion that his father created. Though a promotion that has strayed away from a lot of things over the years.
> 
> Daichi has had a lot of big moments early on his career, but a string of injuries as of late have plagued the “Junior King of Destruction” from taking the next step in his career. That being said though, Daichi’s name could indeed still hold merit depending on where he goes from here. Probably the biggest obvious choice would be New Japan Pro Wrestling, where his father made a name for himself, but don’t completely rule out All Japan or even NOAH.
> 
> I personally wish the best of luck for Daichi in this next step of his career."_ - BushidoRX





> after a well place shot from Genichiro Tenryu





> *Genichiro Tenryu*


Still doing what he does best, I see.


----------



## Hera

The guy that runs purolove said that Daichi told fans he went freelance because he wants to wrestle more in different environments. I like Baby Hash well enough so I'm glad he's finally branching out from shitty ass ZERO1.


----------



## Snapdragon

Karl Anderson has just been voted as the new leader of the Bullet Club following Devitt being kicked out.

A lot of people assumed it would be AJ


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Snapdragon said:


> Karl Anderson has just been voted as the new leader of the Bullet Club following Devitt being kicked out.
> 
> A lot of people assumed it would be AJ


Yeah that's odd, I like the Machine Gun though ... so that's cool for me.


----------



## vault21

It make sense. AJ just arrived, why would they promote him to the head of an already well established group without any past correlation between them?


----------



## lolomanolo

Biggest MARK OUT moment I've experienced in a while.


----------



## bme

Invasion Attack 2014

Young Bucks/Ibushi,Desperado ***1/2
6-man tag **
Gracies/Yano,Iizuka **
Taguchi/Devitt ***1/2
Okada,HASHI/Fale,Tomga *
Anderson,Gallows/Goto,Shibata **
Ishii/Naito ****
Tanahashi/Nakamura ***

Agree with Seabs, the BC factor brought Devitt's matches down for me.



vault21 said:


> It make sense. AJ just arrived, why would they promote him to the head of an already well established group without any past correlation between them?


Thinking it over it does make sense. Always thought it weird that Devitt became the leader of BC instead of Anderson, as Devitt is a junior heavyweight.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

vault21 said:


> It make sense. AJ just arrived, why would they promote him to the head of an already well established group without any past correlation between them?


I just assumed since Devitt just got beat & then AJ shows up, he'd be slid right into Devitt's role I guess.


----------



## vault21

I assume he'll be taking the torch from Anderson sooner or later, as soon as they set some firm ground for it. But again, as bme said, Devitt being chosen as the leader was also a weird decision, and they sticked by it, so... :favre2


----------



## Chismo

Devitt was not "chosen" as the leader, he founded the unit, ffs, it was him and Fale from the beginning, Anderson turned later. Basic history FTW.


----------



## vault21

Yeah, wrestlings' preditermined. As in, for months in advance.


----------



## BornBad

lolomanolo said:


> Biggest MARK OUT moment I've experienced in a while.


Loved Styles debut but the crowd was like they didn't knew him... weird. 

the only moment they really reacted was when he removed his jackett to show his Bullet Club shirt


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

That's because they probably don't really know him.


----------



## Groovemachine

Watching Steen vs Elgin from ROH's Supercard of Honor VIII, and to go back to a conversation everyone was having here a few days ago, they've confirmed that the match with Okada WILL be for the IWGP title. Nigel and Kevin Kelly were talking about it the whole match. So that's pretty cool I guess.


----------



## seabs

*Doesn't confirm that Okada will be champion though. *


----------



## Groovemachine

True, and in actual fact they only referred to Okada a couple of times, mostly preferring to stress that the winner would receive an IWGP Title shot. Interesting!


----------



## jarrelka

Could somebody give me a little help here. Ive been watching njpw for almost 3 years now and its by far my favorite company in the world. Theres still some things I dont understand yet.

Like the shows do they only have ppvs? I go on here and check the thread for the latest ppv people write about and then I look after it on youtube and watch it. 

Isnt there another way? Like with wwe I know theres nxt,smackdown and ppvs when they are and how to find them. With njpw its pretty inconsistent. Like now I dont even now what the latest ppv was. Was it invasion attack? Where do I freaking find all these stuff except for youtube. Dont they have like a wwe.com where they write all there shows and dates and where the hell you can watch them?


----------



## CactusJamie

Hera said:


> I've always seen it as the winner of Steen/Elgin faces the IWGP Heavyweight champ. They never said it was Okada. I have a strong feeling that *Okada is dropping that belt to AJ and it's gonna be AJ vs Tanahashi at Yokohama*.
> 
> Anyway Daichi Hashimoto's contract with Zero1 ended on March 31st and he's not signing back with them. So might be happening finally. Or might not happen ever. He fractured his jaw and is out for 2 months. He's had pretty major injures already at the age of 21. He's adressing the fans at their show tomorrow so we'll know for sure then.
> 
> The Dragon Gate iPPV from today so far has been pretty good. The main event just started. YAMATO defeated Uhaa so he's the next up for Ricochet.
> 
> edit: main event was really fun. show was pretty quick. I'd recommend a viewing


Last time Tanahashi challenged Okada for the belt (and lost), he said he would not challenge for the heavyweight belt again. This is wrestling, so never say never, but I doubt Tanahashi will be getting an IWGP heavyweight title shot anytime soon.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I just thought he meant he wouldn't challenge for the Heavyweight title as long as Okada was champion. If AJ wins the belt, they could very well do AJ vs Tanahashi.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Ishii/Naito and Tanahashi/Nakamura were easily the best matches at Invasion Attack. They were matches that represented a complete struggle. It was just amazing.

I am really looking forward to the next big show. Styles in NJPW should offer some fresh match ups. I am still hoping for a Shibata push, though that does not seem within the realm of possibilities.


----------



## BornBad

"Kazuchika Okada got interview on Weekly Pro-wrestling magazine. He is upset about the fact that Shinsuke Nakamura chose IWGP Intercontinental Championship rather than IWGP Heavy weight championship for NJC winner's prise. Okada said Nakamura is scared of him. Nakamura appeared on Samurai TV live. He said "I don't want to fight him because I would beat him." Okada also said last night "Nakamura, this is IWGP heavy weight champion!". Hiroshi Tanahashi mentioned about this issue on Weekly Pro-wrestling Magazine. He said "Okada and Nakamura should not be in same unit". "


----------



## Miguel De Juan

4hisdamnself said:


> "Kazuchika Okada got interview on Weekly Pro-wrestling magazine. He is upset about the fact that Shinsuke Nakamura chose IWGP Intercontinental Championship rather than IWGP Heavy weight championship for NJC winner's prise. Okada said Nakamura is scared of him. Nakamura appeared on Samurai TV live. He said "I don't want to fight him because I would beat him." Okada also said last night "Nakamura, this is IWGP heavy weight champion!". Hiroshi Tanahashi mentioned about this issue on Weekly Pro-wrestling Magazine. He said "Okada and Nakamura should not be in same unit". "


Oh snaps. Sounds like shit is getting real.


----------



## Vårmakos

Okada will be champion forever. I thought you guys would know this by now. Tanahashi literally had to be removed from the Heavyweight Champion picture because he would be a constant challenger/loser. They had to give the mid-card IC title 'main event credibility' because Okada will never lose. Nakamura 'chose' not to challenge his faction mate because he would job and that would hurt his momentum. Also factor in Naito, who it seemed was being built up to be the next big star, failing because everyone hates him. There is no one left except Shibata or Goto but New Japan is weird when it comes to booking them.

Okada will be Japan's Sammartino.


----------



## flag sabbath

jarrelka said:


> Could somebody give me a little help here. Ive been watching njpw for almost 3 years now and its by far my favorite company in the world. Theres still some things I dont understand yet.
> 
> Like the shows do they only have ppvs? I go on here and check the thread for the latest ppv people write about and then I look after it on youtube and watch it.
> 
> Isnt there another way? Like with wwe I know theres nxt,smackdown and ppvs when they are and how to find them. With njpw its pretty inconsistent. Like now I dont even now what the latest ppv was. Was it invasion attack? Where do I freaking find all these stuff except for youtube. Dont they have like a wwe.com where they write all there shows and dates and where the hell you can watch them?


You can keep up with New Japan's schedule here: http://www.cagematch.net/?id=8&nr=7&page=4

or here: http://www.njpw.co.jp/english/match/?ticket=1


----------



## BornBad




----------



## Groovemachine

Wow, that video made me so happy. Nakamura's got a pretty nice throw! LOL at the faces of those people who didn't seem to have a clue what was going on. Glorious.


----------



## vault21

And the mistery of wtf is going on in baseball remains.


----------



## amhlilhaus

at first I didn't like the idea of styles winning the belt on his first match, but now I don't think it's a bad idea. they have so many main eventers that styles coming in and winning right off the bat gives them new main events until his contract runs out in a year. they also were talking about splitting the roster and doing two mini tours leading up to the big shows where they would use the whole roster. that's a realy smart idea and they have the star power to do it too: tanahashi, okada, nakamura, kojima, nagata, makabe are all former champs, and naito, Anderson, goto, and Suzuki are recent challengers. then they have guys like fale, shibata, Benjamin, smith jr and archer who could main event in another year so new japan has a stacked roster and that's not even mentioning their junior stars.


----------



## bme

jarrelka said:


> Could somebody give me a little help here. Ive been watching njpw for almost 3 years now and its by far my favorite company in the world. Theres still some things I dont understand yet.
> 
> Like the shows do they only have ppvs? I go on here and check the thread for the latest ppv people write about and then I look after it on youtube and watch it.
> 
> Isnt there another way? Like with wwe I know theres nxt,smackdown and ppvs when they are and how to find them. With njpw its pretty inconsistent. Like now I dont even now what the latest ppv was. Was it invasion attack? Where do I freaking find all these stuff except for youtube. Dont they have like a wwe.com where they write all there shows and dates and where the hell you can watch them?


- They have regular shows, some they show on TV.
- Here's a few people uploading shows and ppvs onto Dailymotion.com :

RealHero
Dimitri Shumakov
Original Bonski

- Puroresufan.com is a great site for NJPW info.


----------



## Joshi Judas

4hisdamnself said:


> "Kazuchika Okada got interview on Weekly Pro-wrestling magazine. He is upset about the fact that Shinsuke Nakamura chose IWGP Intercontinental Championship rather than IWGP Heavy weight championship for NJC winner's prise. Okada said Nakamura is scared of him. Nakamura appeared on Samurai TV live. He said "I don't want to fight him because I would beat him." Okada also said last night "Nakamura, this is IWGP heavy weight champion!". Hiroshi Tanahashi mentioned about this issue on Weekly Pro-wrestling Magazine. He said "Okada and Nakamura should not be in same unit". "



:banderas :banderas kada kada

Fuck yes. Follow up on this NJPW :mark: :mark:


----------



## Rah

On the topic of badly worded, Japanese blogs, is Nobuo Shiraishi still fighting the good fight against all that is logical?


----------



## bigbuxxx

bme said:


> - Puroresu*f*an.com is a great site for NJPW info.


fyp


----------



## bme

bigbuxxx said:


> fyp


Lol caught the mistake when i logged back in


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Rah said:


> On the topic of badly worded, Japanese blogs, is Nobuo Shiraishi still fighting the good fight against all that is logical?


He has successfully solved the problem of match fixing in Zen Nihon Puroresu. Now enjoy thy four year Akebono Championship reign.




Oh and he's gonna buy WWE too.


----------



## Chismo

Dunno about you guys, but I'm enjoying Bono's reign. Plus, he's already doubled their piss poor post-split Korakuen attendances. At least it's SOMETHING.


----------



## LateTrain27

Kojima's next NWA title defense at Wrestling Dontaku is against Wes Brisco... unk2


----------



## Toates Dapperfox

The moment I saw that Brisco was wrestling at NWA shows I knew it would happen. :mark:


----------



## Miguel De Juan

LateTrain27 said:


> Kojima's next NWA title defense at Wrestling Dontaku is against Wes Brisco... unk2


Uggh. I hope Kojima gets booked to win that in 8 minutes. I thought we were rid of him when TNA sacked him.


----------



## Chismo

As long as Bruce Tharpe loses his shit again, I'm fine with the NWA angle going on.


----------



## Hera

Forever Hooligans vs Young Bucks for the Jr Tag Titles
Iizuka and Yano vs Shelton and MiSu
Bullet Club vs Tanahashi, Makabe, Liger and Naito in an elimination tag match.

The only people that aren't booked who are important (sorry Yujiro) are Goto, Shibata, Nagata and Ishii. Team Best Friends (njpw edition) are deffo on the show so I guess they're gonna kill the young lions or something.

The 4/19 Korakuen show is on ustream as well as the 4/24 show from Osaka. Here are the cards.



> 4/19
> Makabe and Tanahashi vs Gallows and Gun
> Okada vs Tama Tonga
> Forever Hooligans and Nakamura vs Young Bucks and Fale
> CNJ and Nagata vs Goto and Shibata
> KUSHIDA, Honma and Naito vs TACOS, Takahashi and Ishii
> Jado, Gedo, Iizuka and Yano vs Taichi, Taka, Shelton and MiSu
> TenCozy vs Komatsu and Nakanishi
> BUSHI, Tiger Mask and Liger vs Mascara Dorada, El Desperado, Taguchi
> 
> 
> 4/24
> Forever Hooligans, Nakamura and Okada vs Young Bucks, Tama Tonga and Fale
> CNJ and Tanahashi vs Goto and Shibata
> Nakanishi and Makabe vs Gallows and Gun
> KUSHIDA, Honma and Naito vs TACOS, Takahashi and Ishii
> Jado, Gedo, Iizuka and Yano vs Taichi, Taka, Shelton and MiSu
> TenCozy vs Tanaka and Nagata
> Komatsu, Mascara Dorada, El Desperado, Ibushi vs BUSHI, Tiger Mask, Liger and Taguchi


----------



## Joshi Judas

So Wes Brisco shows up afterall fpalm


----------



## vault21

LateTrain27 said:


> Kojima's next NWA title defense at Wrestling Dontaku is against Wes Brisco... unk2


Gowan Lariat at 03:00 :hmm:


----------



## Rah

ywall2breakerj said:


> He has successfully solved the problem of match fixing in Zen Nihon Puroresu. Now enjoy thy four year Akebono Championship reign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and *he's gonna buy WWE too.*


He better.

Akebono Vs Brodus Clay. WWE World Heavyweight Title Vs AJPW World title. Battle of the fatties. Concrete would lose his shit.


----------



## Concrete

There's dream matches and then there are DREAM MATCHES!!!

Now everyone is gonna be asking me why I'm moping around all day and I can't very well answer, "Well I'll never see B-Clay with his tiny dread pony tail thing counter Bono sumo slaps with a head butt." Life is a friggin' sham.


----------



## Toates Dapperfox

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Toonami4Life

Ah dear god, they should pay the fans who attend and anyone who orders the show to have to watch that match.


----------



## TNA is Here

If Brisco becomes NWA champ, it's really the end of the World.


----------



## Chismo

I'm pretty sure Kojima will win and carry Wes to a solid match, so no biggie there. Besides, who gives a shit about Wes? Bruce Tharpe FTW.


----------



## Toates Dapperfox

Brisco ain't even that bad (thus the source of my sarcastic marking out for him, its passive aggressive) he's a perfectly average worker and if I recall correctly a noticeably good seller in particular. He gets exaggerated hate because of from what I can tell is a weird combination of how goofy looking the dude is (mostly this), it being TNA, and being part of the Aces and Eights storyline. What blew my mind was the times I saw him getting more hate than Garrett Bischoff, who was the REAL drizzling shits of that pair.

I bet the match will be solid enough, maybe even surprise some people.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Chismo said:


> I'm pretty sure Kojima will win and carry Wes to a solid match, so no biggie there. Besides, who gives a shit about Wes? Bruce Tharpe FTW.


If Angle couldn't carry him to a good match no one can.


----------



## Toates Dapperfox

Thats not true at ALL. Angle is a HORRRIIBBLE ring general. Has he ever carried a lesser opponent to a good match in his whole career? Angle can only work with equal or better opponents, preferably ones who are themselves ring generals or because he has no sense of psychology at all.


----------



## Chismo

Toonami4Life said:


> If Angle couldn't carry him to a good match no one can.


So in your universe, Kurt Angle is a measuring stick for carryjobs. Good to know.


----------



## vault21

Toates Dapperfox said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


Why would anyone do this? Why?


----------



## Ham and Egger

NJPW really needs to cut ties with NWA. They've let too many average goons leeching off their popularity.


----------



## vault21

Ham and Egger said:


> NJPW really needs to cut ties with NWA. They've let too many average goons leeching off their popularity.


Average? AVERAGE? :drake1


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

Angle has never been a guy that can carry other talent, instead he exposes those who can't hang with him. Wes Briscoe has a lot to prove though after his horrible run in TNA.


----------



## Concrete

I don't know but that Dontaku logo just looks odd to me.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Toates Dapperfox said:


> Thats not true at ALL. Angle is a HORRRIIBBLE ring general. Has he ever carried a lesser opponent to a good match in his whole career? Angle can only work with equal or better opponents, preferably ones who are themselves ring generals or because he has no sense of psychology at all.


Jay Lethal, Matt Morgan, Essa Rios, Crash Holly, just to name a few and others. All guys who looked like stars thanks to him when they competed against him and actually trained instead of relying and coasting on their family name such as the likes of Watts, Dibiase, Axel, Von Erich, Brisco, Snuka, Manu, and others who were conceived cause their mothers had an affair behind their father's backs.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Chismo said:


> So in your universe, Kurt Angle is a measuring stick for carryjobs. Good to know.


And in my universe, you are the measuring stick as to whether someone is an Imbecile or not. Congrats Imbecile.


----------



## Concrete

We're back to not having nice things, swell -_-


----------



## [email protected]

Is NJPW being more active against youtube uploaders lately? Seems the events and such aren't getting uploaded as much unless it's a particularly huge one like Wrestle Kingdom.


----------



## almostfamous

[email protected] said:


> Is NJPW being more active against youtube uploaders lately? Seems the events and such aren't getting uploaded as much unless it's a particularly huge one like Wrestle Kingdom.


Yeah I was having a tough time finding a few recent matches there.


----------



## Ham and Egger

[email protected] said:


> Is NJPW being more active against youtube uploaders lately? Seems the events and such aren't getting uploaded as much unless it's a particularly huge one like Wrestle Kingdom.


dailymotion here I cum babeh!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Dailymotion's your friend mate.


----------



## LateTrain27

YouTube uploads of recent New Japan events tend to get taken down within 24 hours if they get uploaded at all. I've been sticking to Dailymotion lately.


----------



## vault21

Download your NJPW stuff from XWT, guys.


----------



## Blommen

vault21 said:


> Download your NJPW stuff from XWT, guys.


It seems they've disabled my account or for whatever reason, cause i can't log in even with a new password, which they still send to my email. oh well, Daily Motion is just fine anyways. It's just weird that they disabled it when all i did was download stuff... I mean, isn't that kinda the point?


----------



## aivaz

Blommen said:


> It seems they've disabled my account or for whatever reason, cause i can't log in even with a new password, which they still send to my email. oh well, Daily Motion is just fine anyways. It's just weird that they disabled it when all i did was download stuff... I mean, isn't that kinda the point?


You should know what a private tracker is and its particular rules before you start using one.


----------



## [email protected]

Watching the beginning of Strong Style 2014. That opening tag match was awesome. Just the story told throughout was so cool. Haven't watched any NJPW in about a month and you really forget how intense it is. Couldn't stick to JUST njpw because it is almost drainingly intense in high doses. Great product though.


----------



## [email protected]

looking for some Wrestle-1 events. liked what I saw from the TNA vs Wrestle-1 event.


----------



## vault21

Blommen said:


> It seems they've disabled my account or for whatever reason, cause i can't log in even with a new password, which they still send to my email. oh well, Daily Motion is just fine anyways. It's just weird that they disabled it when all i did was download stuff... I mean, isn't that kinda the point?


You gotta seed or they suspend your account. Change your IP and reregister. And seed.


----------



## [email protected]

So any tips on where I can find some Wrestle-1 events?


----------



## flag sabbath

[email protected] said:


> So any tips on where I can find some Wrestle-1 events?


http://www.dailymotion.com/user/JAHMAL1111/search/wrestle-1/1

Search brings up some Zero1 as well, but what you're looking for is in there.


----------



## Vårmakos

vault21 said:


> Download your NJPW stuff from XWT, guys.


Even they don't have all of the recent events. They don't have New Beginning in Hiroshima.

Dailymotion is the best alternative.


----------



## vault21

unDASHING said:


> They don't have New Beginning in Hiroshima.


I got it from there, like, as soon as the next day :kobe7


----------



## Vårmakos

Are you sure what you downloaded wasn't New Beginning in _Osaka_ with the _Okada main event_? Because Hiroshima - the Tanahashi vs. Nakamura main event - isn't up. I just searched. There were two different events and only one of them has been uploaded; I had to go on DM to find the other one. Maybe it got removed or something.

OT:

Ishii vs. Honma should be an awesome, hard-hitting match. I like what they're doing with the NEVER Championship atm, it gives some of the low card wrestlers a reason to exist.


----------



## vault21

I save Okada matches on my hard disc, so I always download the PPVs from XWT to cut them out. And I have that match. So I guess it got removed 

EDTI: Yeah, it's on my hard.


----------



## Toonami4Life

AJ Styles has been confirmed to be apart of the annual G1 Tournament in July.


----------



## LateTrain27

Can't wait for the some of the possible great matches we could get in the G1 Climax like Styles/Tanahashi, Styles/Okada (again after Dontaku) and Styles/Nakamura.


----------



## Chismo

So, Kazuyuki Fujita was Kendo Kashin's sidekick on today's Carnival show, and had a staredown with Suwama. Daaayum at the potential match!


----------



## Tanner1495

Are we not getting close to BOSJ time? Have I missed the video announcing it or has New Japan just not said anything about it yet?


----------



## flag sabbath

Tanner1495 said:


> Are we not getting close to BOSJ time? Have I missed the video announcing it or has New Japan just not said anything about it yet?


It runs from May 30th til June 8th. There are two PPVs & the ROH shows before then. Here's a poster for 1/6 - looks like the Bucks are in there.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Sabin better be in this years' BOSJ.


----------



## EscapedIllusion

Hope they bring in more outside guys for BOSJ.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vårmakos

#pushtaichi


----------



## [email protected]

How does everyone else feel about Okada as champ? At first I didn't really get it. Absolutely love everything I've seen though. They taking the title off him or....have they already?


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

Okada is in a bit of a difficult position because Tanahashi is still viewed as the main draw, thus some of the legitimacy is taken away from his title reign. Personally I hope to see Okada call out both Tanahashi and Nakamura for trying to "freeze" him out of the main event picture and establish superiority over both.

Just needs to be made clear that the Intercontinental title is inferior to the Heavyweight title, in my opinion. Haven't seen the recent stuff though so maybe this has already been addressed.


----------



## [email protected]

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Okada is in a bit of a difficult position because Tanahashi is still viewed as the main draw, thus some of the legitimacy is taken away from his title reign. Personally I hope to see Okada call out both Tanahashi and Nakamura for trying to "freeze" him out of the main event picture and establish superiority over both.
> 
> Just needs to be made clear that the Intercontinental title is inferior to the Heavyweight title, in my opinion. Haven't seen the recent stuff though so maybe this has already been addressed.


Tanahashi has that "look" I guess. Still. Tanahashi had his chance to show himself to be a better performer against Okada. Tanahashi and Okada push each other really hard, but Okada always seems to have that extra performance gear for me. That extra wind to give the necessary emotion to the audience. A little more umph in some of his moves nearer the end of the match. Tanahashi gets that crowd pop though absolutely. I don't think I've seen Okada's last 1 or 2 singles matches in big events though. Anything good I should check out?

I think the last match I saw was vs Goto which was unbelievable.


----------



## Vårmakos

Okada vs. Ibushi was a fun match; I'd suggest that one. Okada did a lot of 'power moves' in this match against the smaller Ibushi.


----------



## [email protected]

unDASHING said:


> Okada vs. Ibushi was a fun match; I'd suggest that one. Okada did a lot of 'power moves' in this match against the smaller Ibushi.


That'll be fun to see. I'm a fan of Ibushi anyway. His match with Devitt at WK8 was dope. Will watch immediately. Thank you.


----------



## [email protected]

That match was awesome thanks. Even when they botch it looks legit.


----------



## Vårmakos

Yujiro Takahashi no-showed a recent New Japan show because he is disappointed at how he's been booked of late. 

He's been vocal about this on twitter as well .. I'm surprised he hasn't been fired yet.

http://headlines.yahoo.co.jp/hl?a=20140424-00000013-tospoweb-fight


----------



## malek

It is not like he would be a big loss anyway...


----------



## amhlilhaus

[email protected] said:


> How does everyone else feel about Okada as champ? At first I didn't really get it. Absolutely love everything I've seen though. They taking the title off him or....have they already?


Okada is in a difficult spot. He brings it in the ring and has really been a great champion. He has held the belt for a long time and won his feud with tanahashi. But he's not tanahashi. Thus the crowd hasn't embraced him as the top guy. I think they will take the title off him at dontaku and give it to styles. That leads to all kind of fresh main events, and if aj can put on great matches then why not keep him there. I predict that Okada loses the belt but gets his win back at g-1 or they have okada dominate the match going to a draw. They have okada v nakamura working now and it probably will be a super long build so when it happens it will be a dome main event. 

Looking ahead for okada they have the styles feud, shinsky, fale is being elevated and wouldn't shock me to see shibata and Ishii get in with him as well. Next few years are going to be fun.

Total okada mark


----------



## Toonami4Life

I think Okada could use a bit of time away from The IWGP Title. He's one of the top talents in The World but maybe a feud with Nakamura and him going after The IC Belt will get the crowd fully behind him and soldify him as their guy.

Remember this kid's only 26, he's not even in his Prime yet.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

I'm not sold on Styles in NJPW, atleast not enough that they should put the belt on him in his first match (which they probably will). The effort that NJPW wrestlers have put into their work recently has been extra-ordinary and Styles should prove that he is on that level before having any title runs.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Maybe with the IC belt on Nakamura again, Okada will get to headline PPVs again. Atleast I hope so.

Excited for his match against Styles. Hopefully they mesh well together and pull off something spectacular.


----------



## Chismo

That stuff with Yujiro is a work.



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Maybe with the IC belt on Nakamura again, *Okada will get to headline PPVs again*. Atleast I hope so.
> 
> Excited for his match against Styles. Hopefully they mesh well together and pull off something spectacular.


He's headlining Dontaku, ffs, he headlined the Anniversary Show, didn't headline Invasion Attack and TNB in Hiroshima (but did the bigger one, in Osaka). And Dome, but that's old story. Why is everyone acting like he's thrown under the bus? fpalm


----------



## amhlilhaus

Okada v Nakamura should be for the iwgp title. it's wonderfully they have raised the prestige of the intercontinental title but the iwgp should be the top belt.

and it's true that styles should probably have some matches before he wins the belt. if he doesn't light it up I don't think they'll let him hold it.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Toonami4Life said:


> I think Okada could use a bit of time away from The IWGP Title. He's one of the top talents in The World but maybe a feud with Nakamura and him going after The IC Belt will get the crowd fully behind him and soldify him as their guy.
> 
> Remember this kid's only 26, he's not even in his Prime yet.


they should only feud for the iwgp title. they can be a dome headline match with proper build.



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> I'm not sold on Styles in NJPW, atleast not enough that they should put the belt on him in his first match (which they probably will). The effort that NJPW wrestlers have put into their work recently has been extra-ordinary and Styles should prove that he is on that level before having any title runs.


he better produce magic or he won't hold it very long. if he doesn't it's his fault, he has the best workers in the world not named cm punk and Daniel bryan to work with.



unDASHING said:


> Yujiro Takahashi no-showed a recent New Japan show because he is disappointed at how he's been booked of late.
> 
> He's been vocal about this on twitter as well .. I'm surprised he hasn't been fired yet.
> 
> http://headlines.yahoo.co.jp/hl?a=20140424-00000013-tospoweb-fight


I don't think he understands that there's a lot of guys ahead of him. don't like it? perform better than them. I think he's alright but he obviously isn't top shelf and isn't making huge strides. YOSHI-HASHI has been stepping up recently, takahashi hasn't.


----------



## Vårmakos

Chismo said:


> That stuff with Yujiro is a work.


I really hope so. He's one of my favorite wrestlers on the roster and it would suck if he got penalized.

http://www.njpw.co.jp/match/detail_result_game.php?e=832&c=6267

Okay, it's definitely some kind of storyline. Awesome.


----------



## [email protected]

Looking forward to Styles vs Okada. We get to see how Styles rises to his competition here. Has no real excuses this time IMO. Should be epic.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Yohei Komatsu is honestly becoming one of my favorite guys to watch in New Japan, especially when in Korakuen - just love the dynamic he has with the fans, and how even when guys team with him, like Nakanishi did - they still treat him like crap. He makes the vets look like pimps & at the same time really wins the crowd over with his Inoki style fighting spirit. Shit's great to watch ...

It's gonna be crazy when he finally gets that first big win of his. :mark:


----------



## Chismo

Takao Omori is the new Champion Carnival winner. The tournament was plagued with two major injuries: Akebono and Shiozaki.

Sugiura and Tanaka are the new Global Tag League winners.




Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Yohei Komatsu is honestly becoming one of my favorite guys to watch in New Japan, especially when in Korakuen - just love the dynamic he has with the fans, and how even when guys team with him, like Nakanishi did - they still treat him like crap. He makes the vets look like pimps & at the same time really wins the crowd over with his Inoki style fighting spirit. Shit's great to watch ...
> 
> It's gonna be crazy when he finally gets that first big win of his. :mark:


New Japan's young lions are awesome, but Komatsu is my favorite as well. But honestly, NOAH's Hitoshi Kumano is the best YL in all of Japan, in my opinion. But, I think All Japan's Naoya Nomura is gonna surpass them all in few months.


----------



## Snapdragon

Big fan of the Young Lion Hiromu Takahashi (currently finished a tour in the UK and is now in CMLL under a mask). He's going to blow up huge when he returns from his excursion.

I haven't seen much of Komatsu and Sho Tanaka, any solid matches from them anyone can reccomend?


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Kumano is awesome. Of cours he had to be considering NOAH hasn't had a rookie debut in like 10 years because of how strict their young lion regime is. His match against Harada was neat. I like 'em both well enough but I honestly can't tell Komatsu and Sho Tanaka apart. I miss Hiromu Takahashi. When he gets the returned-from-excursion push it'll be :mark:


----------



## Chismo

Snapdragon said:


> Big fan of the Young Lion Hiromu Takahashi (currently finished a tour in the UK and is now in CMLL under a mask). He's going to blow up huge when he returns from his excursion.
> 
> I haven't seen much of Komatsu and Sho Tanaka, any solid matches from them anyone can reccomend?


Just search them on YT/DM, ffs, the matches are short and fun, it's redundant pimping them one-by-one, because they're not "must see", but they're entertaining if you're into the characters.

For Komatsu, for example, the most recent was w/Nakanishi vs. Tenzan & Kojima.


----------



## flag sabbath

There was a particularly strong Komatsu vs. Sho Tanaka opener at Korakuen in the last six months or so, but I'm damned if I can remember which show it was. Also love what's developing gradually at the moment with Honma, KUSHIDA & YOSHI-HASHI. Patience is required, but when the elevation comes, it means soooooo much.


----------



## Snapdragon

I assume Tanaka and Komatsu will head off for learning excursions once Watanabe and Takahashi get back from the US/Mexico.


----------



## Tanner1495

Wait, Takahashi is under a mask in CMLL? Who is he?


----------



## Chismo




----------



## Vårmakos

I cannot believe that Ryusuke lost. I actually thought they were finally going to give him the singles push that he deserves - especially after putting his career on the line against devitt, but he loses. The Jr. Title has been 'hot potato'd' between the same guys for three years; It's time for someone new!


----------



## malek

MTVDTH said:


> I cannot believe that Ryusuke lost. I actually thought they were finally going to give him the singles push that he deserves - especially after putting his career on the line against devitt, but he loses. The Jr. Title has been 'hot potato'd' between the same guys for three years; It's time for someone new!


Yes ! Technical Messiah Alex Shelley :cheer


----------



## EmbassyForever

STYLES DEFETED OKADA AND HE'S YOUR NEW IWPG HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION!!!


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Yujiro Takahashi has turned his back on Chaos. Bullet Club is REAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL


----------



## Genking48

EmbassyForever said:


> STYLES DEFETED OKADA AND HE'S YOUR NEW IWPG HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION!!!


With help from *Yujiro * who walked out on Chaos and joined Bullet Club!


----------



## NastyYaffa

YES! YES! YES!

So glad AJ is the new champ


----------



## EmbassyForever




----------



## Vårmakos

So that was the payoff for the Takahashi angle. Awesome. Very subtle.


----------



## Mr. I

AJ made a major upgrade going from TNA title to IWGP title.


----------



## EscapedIllusion

I'm happy for Styles but I really wanted to see Okada vs Elgin.Elgin/AJ III doesn't really do anything for me.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## amhlilhaus

there was fuckery in an iwgp title match?

as long as that's the only time that happens, um.....ok?

I was thinking they would have styles win, it makes sense because now they have all kinds of main events lined up. it also makes sense that as the new leader of bullet club he's won the main title, something devitt couldn't do. that means he's already surpassed the previous leader's accomplishments (kayfabe) and with takahashi joining them that makes them even stronger.

I just hope that massive interference doesn't become the norm in the title matches, we all have seen how that worked out for magnus


----------



## KicksToFaces!

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOLY FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKIIIIIIIIING SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT! :shocked::shocked::shocked: Didn't expect that, can't wait to watch the match. Apparently there were some interferences? (from Yujiro) Hope they didn't overbooked it.
Btw, so AJ-Elgin for the Hammerstein show? Please no.


----------



## Toonami4Life

So Yujiro has become The Benedict Arnold of New Japan.

Bullet Club holds all the cards and the power in NJPW due to them now adding The IWGP Heavyweight title to their camp.


----------



## Joshi Judas

:jose :jose


----------



## Ham and Egger

It's Gaijin World Order! :jay2


----------



## Morrison17

Glad for AJ. 

He left TNA only 4 month ago and aready won a world title. Awesome.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Devitt wants to hope he is going to WWE.


----------



## vault21

EmbassyForever said:


> STYLES DEFETED OKADA AND HE'S YOUR NEW IWPG HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION!!!


I am now ready to murder you in your sleep :side:

"BEWARE OF THE SPOILERS" - Yes, I know :side:









:side:


----------



## amhlilhaus

vault21 said:


> I am now ready to murder you in your sleep :side:
> 
> "BEWARE OF THE SPOLIERS" - Yes, I know :side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :side:


yes, the spoilers spoil you:cuss:


----------



## Vårmakos

_~ Shibata challenged Tanahashi to a singles match. It appears the match will be for the next IWGP contendership rights as well._

It begins.   

Shibata vs. Okada for the IWGP HWC will forever be my dream match.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Wow, I didn't think they would put the belt on AJ, at least not so soon since he joined. Good for him.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

My friend fucking spoiled it. God dammit.


----------



## LateTrain27

:mark::mark::mark:*YOUR NEW IWGP HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION: AJ STYLES!!!*:mark::mark::mark:

Only watched the main event so far. Great match from Okada and AJ. Can't wait to watch the rest of the event and I can't wait for all the potential great matches we are going to get from the reign of AJ Styles.


----------



## Tanner1495

Got spoiled so I'm here, hope I can find Dontaku sometimes today, excited for all the potential title matches now.


----------



## Chismo

amhlilhaus said:


> there was fuckery in an iwgp title match?
> 
> as long as that's the only time that happens, um.....ok?
> 
> I was thinking they would have styles win, it makes sense because now they have all kinds of main events lined up. it also makes sense that as the new leader of bullet club he's won the main title, something devitt couldn't do. that means he's already surpassed the previous leader's accomplishments (kayfabe) and with takahashi joining them that makes them even stronger.
> 
> I just hope that massive interference doesn't become the norm in the title matches, we all have seen how that worked out for magnus


AJ is not a leader, Karl is.


----------



## DaStooge

AJ's got the belt, though, so I guess he's the front man.


----------



## Toonami4Life

For all those who said AJ would be nothing without TNA and by this time he'd be back begging for Dixie to rehire him I wanna ask you something.

How does that Crow taste right now? Does it taste like manure?


----------



## EmbassyForever

Eh. Okada/Stlyes was good, I guess. But when the match ended my first thought was "that's it?". The last 5-10 were pretty good, but I didn't find the rest very interesting. Still, AJ in the Me is something NJPW needed. I'm not saying he was the right guy to dethrone Okada because he wasn't, but at least the ME scene will be fresher. ***1/4


----------



## Snapdragon

Ishii vs Honma was pretty damn good

That top rope Kokeshi to the floor was insane


----------



## Vårmakos

That's three 3-4 star title defenses in a row (and the match with Kota will no doubt be MOTY-worthy). Ishii that New Japan ace.


----------



## Hera

MTVDTH said:


> _~ Shibata challenged Tanahashi to a singles match. It appears the match will be for the next IWGP contendership rights as well._
> 
> It begins.
> 
> Shibata vs. Okada for the IWGP HWC will forever be my dream match.


I have no idea where this fantasy booking came from but Tanahashi never accepted the singles match and it's going to be a 3 way for the tag titles between Goto and Shibata, Tanahashi and Makabe and Anderson and Gallows.

If you didn't know that Yujiro had been boycotting matches and bitching on twitter about not getting booked then you missed the brilliance of the entire ending of the match. Yujiro turns on his own country almost buy costing Okada the title and joining Bullet Club while at the same time it kept Okada strong because he was going to beat Styles without the interference. Given the corner that New Japan had booked themselves in this was about as good as it was going to get PLUS it's given someone like Yujiro who's been criminally underused something to do.

It looks like for Yokohama we're getting
Ishii vs Ibushi for the NEVER title
Nakamura vs Daniel Gracie for the IC title
Gallows and Gun vs King Kong Flow vs Goto and Shibata for the tag titles
Okada and AJ Styles for the heavyweight title (Styles said if Okada wanted a rematch he got it)

That's a whole lot of fucking meh to me especially the IC match. Who fucking cares. That burial of Sakuraba today was awful.


----------



## Srdjan99

I'm a bit sad that Devitt left before we got to see AJ vs Devitt for the IWGP title. Still, happy for AJ, can't wait to see his future matches in NJPW


----------



## BornBad

Styles spoiled me on twitter...


----------



## Chismo

I'm fucking pumped for Ibushi/Ishii, that clash of styles is just insane, I was waiting for that match since the last day of G1 in August. Fucking finally, G&J! :mark: Just imagine all the potential counters...


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Ishii/Honma was the MOTN. Styles/Okada was disappointing.


----------



## Hera

Chismo said:


> I'm fucking pumped for Ibushi/Ishii, that clash of styles is just insane, I was waiting for that match since the last day of G1 in August. Fucking finally, G&J! :mark: Just imagine all the potential counters...


I don't think I'm too far off in say it's going to be the match of the year. That's the hype it has to live up to in my eyes. 

The only titles Bullet Club do not hold are the IC title, Junior title and NEVER title. They aren't getting the title off of Ibushi so I wouldn't expect them to get that one. Yujiro can challenge Ishii for the NEVER title and they've started the build to Fale vs Shinsuke already.


----------



## TheAmazingChamp

I wonder if Styles will have a long reign or be a transitional champion. Now at least Styles will be considered one of the greats in years to come. WWE needs to try to sign him.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Wish New Japan would get rid of The Gracies, I don't know what they see in them but they are dragging the company down and hindering the events. Why would you have a talent like Nakamura and put him with them? Remember how Inoki in his final years in control had numerous MMA guys going over at the expense of talent on the roster which nearly killed New Japan? Well this is similar to that. If they were good and could transistion to Wrestling from MMA than this would be fine but their terrible.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Styles getting the title is really interesting. NJ must really think highly of him, and therefore of TNA I can only assume. A little left of the topic, but compared to Styles winning the title in his very first match, you've got on the flip side Alex Shelley who is no where near the main event or any of the top talent. I see him and this is just my opinion very, very much like Okada. That left of field type talent that is very good in the ring. 

In any case , Styles wins the title where guys like Goto, Machine Gun, Devitt, SUzuki, etc. haven't is very interesting to me and as I said above, NJ must really rate Styles.

The match didn't really seem to click for me, like their chemistry was off or because it was full of the Bullet Club stuff that had hampered Devitt's matches last year. 

Congrats to Styles and I think with NJ going to iPPV this is quite a smart business move as they may get a heap more buys with (that's if the U.S. Can purchase it I'm in Australia so I'm unsure) Styles as champion.


----------



## Bubz

Are the Japanese fans really going to buy in to Styles? I can't see it personally, maybe that's just because I don't think especially highly of him. In any instance, them putting the belt on him just seems bizarre, but that's probably just me since everyone else seems to think it's a good idea.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Lariatoh! said:


> Styles getting the title is really interesting. NJ must really think highly of him, and therefore of TNA I can only assume.
> .


new japan won't work with tna, something to do with having their champion jobbing to nobodies last time they had a working agreement and them hating vince russo for treating their guys like jokes. it's why they're coming to America and partnering with ring of honor. 

if tna were sold, that should be a high priority for their new owner to fix their working agreement with new japan. both companies are similar in the fact that they have a stale main event scene. if they were to swap a few top guys to freshen things up it could do both some good.


----------



## Chismo

Toonami4Life said:


> Wish New Japan would get rid of The Gracies, I don't know what they see in them but they are dragging the company down and hindering the events. Why would you have a talent like Nakamura and put him with them? *Remember how Inoki in his final years in control had numerous MMA guys going over at the expense of talent on the roster which nearly killed New Japan? Well this is similar to that*. If they were good and could transistion to Wrestling from MMA than this would be fine but their terrible.


Lulz, how is it the same? I don't see the Gracies main eventing shows or winning titles, or going over NJ stars, or getting anywhere close to it. They're undercard acts, and Daniel requested the IC title shot at Nakamura because he defeated him in a MMA fight back in 2003, they have history together. And all they did was going over Sakuraba and Iizuka, for fuck's sake. And guess what, Sakuraba's getting his win back in Yokohama, he's booked 1-on-1 against Rolles.

All this hyperbolic bitching is rather funny.

I mean, jesus fucking christ, do you even watch the shows? Legit question, btw. Do you even know that gaijins invading is one of the pillars of Japanese wrestling ever since its beginning?


----------



## darkclaudio

NJPW Announces “Back to the Yokohama Arena” Match Card

*NJPW "BACK TO THE YOKOHAMA ARENA", 25.05.2014 (TV Asahi Ch. 2) 
Yokohama Arena *

1. Road to BEST OF THE SUPER Jr. XXI: Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask, Máscara Dorada & El Desperado vs. Ryusuke Taguchi, Alex Shelley, KUSHIDA & BUSHI. 
2. Special Eight Man Tag Match: Yuji Nagata, Manabu Nakanishi, Tomoaki Honma & Captain New Japan vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Yujiro Takahashi & Tama Tonga. 
3. *NWA World Tag Team Title, 3 Way Match*: Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima (c) vs. Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Rob Conway & Wes Brisco. 
4. Special Tag Match: Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka vs. Minoru Suzuki & Shelton X Benjamin. 
5. Special Singles Match: Tetsuya Naito vs. Bad Luck Fale. 
6. Pro-Wrestling vs. Jiu-Jitsu Different Style Fight: Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Rolles Gracie. 
7. *NEVER Openweight Title*: Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Kota Ibushi. 
8. IWGP World Tag Team Title Contendership: Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata. 
9. *IWGP Intercontinental Title - Pro-Wrestling vs. Jiu-Jitsu Different Style Fight*: Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Daniel Gracie. 
10.* IWGP Heavyweight Title*: AJ Styles/Michael Elgin (17.05.) (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada.


----------



## KicksToFaces!

The card looks pretty solid. Can't wait to see Okada-Styles in front of more than 15000(?) people! :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos

The BOSJ XXI blocks and cards have been posted as well:

http://www.njpw.co.jp/news/detail.php?nid=11501

*A Block:
*- Jushin Thunder Liger
- KUSHIDA
- BUSHI
- Mascara Dorada (CMLL)
- Ricochet (Dragon Gate)
- TAKA Michinoku (K-DOJO)
- Alex Koslov (Freelance)
- Matt Jackson (Freelance)

*B Block:
*- Tiger Mask IV
- Ryusuke Taguchi
- El Desperado
- Taichi
- Kenny Omega (DDT)
- Alex Shelley (Freelance)
- Rocky Romero (Freelance)
- Nick Jackson (Freelance)


No Jr. Champion this year because Ibushi is focusing on the NEVER Championship.


----------



## Snapdragon

amhlilhaus said:


> new japan won't work with tna, something to do with having their champion jobbing to nobodies last time they had a working agreement and them hating vince russo for treating their guys like jokes. it's why they're coming to America and partnering with ring of honor.
> 
> if tna were sold, that should be a high priority for their new owner to fix their working agreement with new japan. both companies are similar in the fact that they have a stale main event scene. if they were to swap a few top guys to freshen things up it could do both some good.


TNA's relationship with New Japan also produced the worst Wrestle Kingdom in history. Let's all try and forget RVD vs Yano and the infamous debacle of Jeff Hardy vs Tetsuya Naito


----------



## vault21

Snapdragon said:


> TNA's relationship with New Japan also produced the worst Wrestle Kingdom in history. Let's all try and forget RVD vs Yano and the infamous debacle of Jeff Hardy vs Tetsuya Naito


----------



## Vårmakos

I will never forget the legendary RVD/Yano feud that brought us *YTR*.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Bubz said:


> Are the Japanese fans really going to buy in to Styles? I can't see it personally, maybe that's just because I don't think especially highly of him. In any instance, them putting the belt on him just seems bizarre, but that's probably just me since everyone else seems to think it's a good idea.


I think it depends on how he's positioned and most importantly if he can put on great matches. I don't think his time in TNA means anything to Japanese wrestling fans. TNA's international presence is greatly exaggerated.


----------



## Chismo

Snapdragon said:


> TNA's relationship with New Japan also produced the worst Wrestle Kingdom in history. Let's all try and forget RVD vs Yano and the infamous debacle of Jeff Hardy vs Tetsuya Naito


The rest of the show delivered, though. Definitely not the worst Dome show.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Lariatoh! said:


> Styles getting the title is really interesting. NJ must really think highly of him, and therefore of TNA I can only assume. A little left of the topic, but compared to Styles winning the title in his very first match, you've got on the flip side Alex Shelley who is no where near the main event or any of the top talent. I see him and this is just my opinion very, very much like Okada. That left of field type talent that is very good in the ring.
> 
> In any case , Styles wins the title where guys like Goto, Machine Gun, Devitt, *SUzuki*, etc. haven't is very interesting to me and as I said above, NJ must really rate Styles.
> 
> The match didn't really seem to click for me, like their chemistry was off or because it was full of the Bullet Club stuff that had hampered Devitt's matches last year.
> 
> Congrats to Styles and I think with NJ going to iPPV this is quite a smart business move as they may get a heap more buys with (that's if the U.S. Can purchase it I'm in Australia so I'm unsure) Styles as champion.


MiSu should of won the damn title at that KoPW 2012 event against Tanahashi, I still curse that match to hell on the daily.

Anyways, I'm shocked that Okada dropped the title in that fashion. On the other hand it still makes him look like a G cause it took an army to dethrone him. Interested to see where it's going.

Oh yeah, shout out to Bruce Tharpe's choice of upper body wear.


----------



## TheAmazingChamp

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> MiSu should of won the damn title at that KoPW 2012 event against Tanahashi, I still curse that match to hell on the daily.
> 
> Anyways, I'm shocked that Okada dropped the title in that fashion. On the other hand it still makes him look like a G cause it took an army to dethrone him. Interested to see where it's going.
> 
> Oh yeah, shout out to Bruce Tharpe's choice of upper body wear.


Suzuki is over enough that he doesn't need the belt. What I mean by that is that he is good at putting people over and looking good at the same time.


----------



## Chismo

Suzuki's starting his own indie fed in June, btw.


----------



## Tanner1495

Chismo said:


> Suzuki's starting his own indie fed in June, btw.


Seriously? I haven't heard anything on this, should produce some good matches though.


----------



## TheAmazingChamp

Tanner1495 said:


> Seriously? I haven't heard anything on this, should produce some good matches though.


I'm already excited for this. I hope he will do similar to Inoki and have Pro Wrestling and MMA in the fed.


----------



## lolomanolo

Just watched and WOW, the Yujiro turn and AJ win caught me completely off guard..let's not turn Bullet Club into NWO though, they have enough members now.


----------



## bigbuxxx

The trade off for Devitt to AJ seems good, at least. It was fun going into the ME not knowing AJ's moves aside from the Styles Clash...which brings me to another point. How can anybody take him finishing people off with the Styles Clash seriously when Tanahashi uses it as a setup for an actual finisher? I will take it more seriously if he actually does Devitt's DDT before it but it's still a joke.


----------



## Chismo

bigbuxxx said:


> The trade off for Devitt to AJ seems good, at least. It was fun going into the ME not knowing AJ's moves aside from the Styles Clash...which brings me to another point. How can anybody take him finishing people off with the Styles Clash seriously when Tanahashi uses it as a setup for an actual finisher? I will take it more seriously if he actually does Devitt's DDT before it but it's still a joke.


He defeated Okada after Yujiro's Tokyo Pimps, Devitt's Bloody Sunday, and his Styles Clash. That's three finishers, two before the Styles Clash. Let's not jump to conclusions.


----------



## Nervosa

Plus, Tanahashi's styles Clash is so shitty that no one could possibly take his version seriously, anyway.


----------



## bigbuxxx

Chismo said:


> He defeated Okada after Yujiro's Tokyo Pimps, Devitt's Bloody Sunday, and his Styles Clash. That's three finishers, two before the Styles Clash. Let's not jump to conclusions.


That wasn't really my point. No way he's going to gang rape everybody before his finishers in every match.



> Plus, Tanahashi's styles Clash is so shitty that no one could possibly take his version seriously, anyway.


As good as Styles'.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

I can't see Styles changing the finisher he has used for the past decade. It's just one of those cases where a move is more devastating when performed by somebody else. A lot of people use the lariat, but not everybody finishes matches with it. Okada does. 

NJPW matches aren't so much about sudden impactful finishes anyway as they are about logical builds to a finish of the match, such as Nakamura utilizing his knee until the opponent is finally unconscious. By ideal wrestling logic, even if you use a "finishing" move at the beginning of a match, the opponent should have enough to kick out of it, unless it's marketed as a complete killer move. 

The finisher in many cases is simply the move that you prefer to use in order to put away a defeated opponent. Shibata has often used a regular kick to the chest as the finish after choking out his opponents with a sleeper hold.

Maybe Tanahashi will stop using it though, maybe not.


----------



## Chismo

Judging by the Dontaku booking, one thing is sure - we won't be getting great **** matches from Styles, not in this enviroment. It's obvious he's automatically positioned beneath the Top 3. They present him as a skilled gaijin, but not skilled enough to go over the big guns clean, he ain't no monster like Vader, Norton, Sapp or Lesnar to maul through the roster. Therefore he needs major assistance from his unit to win big matches. Now, that's fine and all, I'm a big Styles fan, but in that kind of booking, you could easily put Karl or Fale on AJ's place, since your Bullet Club guy wins by cheating anyway. Don't know why they bothered with AJ in that case, because New Japan fans are way more familiar with Karl, for example. But AJ brings few more international eyes to the product, I guess, so that's the point, and at the same time the management is confident enough that domestic numbers will not suffer.


----------



## Genking48

It's time guys, someone gotta either lose their mask or lose their hair!
_credit:_ iheartdg.com

*5/5/2014 Aichi, Aichi Prefectural Gym ~DEAD or ALIVE 2014~*
*0. *Ryotsu Shimizu (5:56 Kameari Kouen Mae Crab) Mondai Ryu{L}; Chihiro Tominaga
*1. *Cyber Kong{W}, Kzy (3:19 Cyber Bomb) Uhaa Nation, Shachihoko BOY{L}
*2.* Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Jimmy Kagetora{W} (5:03 Kagenui) Gamma, Yosuke♡Santa Maria{L}
*3. *_Bonus Match:_ Tatsumi Fujinami (1:49 Dragon Sleeper) Hollywood Stalker Ichikawa
*4. *Open the Brave Gate Championship Match: Flamita (13:26 Flame Fly) Jimmy Susumu
_*1st Defense_
*5. *Open the Twin Gate Championship Match: Akira Tozawa{W}, Shingo Takagi (14:26 Package German Suplex Hold) Masaaki Mochizuki{L}, Don Fujii
_*4th Defense_
*6. *Open the Triangle Gate Championship Match: T-Hawk{W}, Eita, U-T (14:56 Night Ride) K-ness, Dragon Kid, Super Shisa{L}
*7. *Open the Dream Gate Championship Match: YAMATO (22:47 Gallaria) Ricochet
_*Ricochet fails in his 2nd Defense, YAMATO becomes the 19th Champion_
*8. *Steel Cage Survival 6 Way Match ~ Scapegoat Mascara contra Cabellera~: Naruki Doi vs. BxB Hulk vs. Jimmy Kanda vs. Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin vs. Masato Yoshino vs. CIMA
_*The scapegoat of the last competitor in the cage will lose their mask or hair. The scapegoats are: 
CIMA: Dragon Kid, Yoshino: Shachihoko BOY, Tanizaki: Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Kanda: Jimmy Susumu, Doi: Kzy, Hulk: Cyber Kong_
-Escape Order: CIMA (22:00); Kanda (25:17); Tanizaki (28:42), Yoshino (35:34); Hulk (47:15
-Doi loses the match, Kzy loses his hair

Match 3 was added as a surprise bonus match.

The cage match featured the usual variety of weapons from the outside. CIMA survived a torrent of water bottles and a cake to the face to escape. After escaping, Kanda scaled it from the outside to strike the remaining participants with the box. Ryo Saito made an appearance and pleaded with him to spare Tanizaki. Kanda did, allowing Tanizaki to escape. Hulk had a chance to escape, but would be leaving Doi alone with Yoshino. He opted to return, but Doi quickly turned on him. Shachihoko BOY had his mask removed on the outside by Kong, sending him backstage. He returned as Shachihoko Machine, the guardian of Nagoya Castle, to assist Yoshino in his escape. Yoshino & Kanda brawled on the outside. All of MAD BLANKEY, including Kong for whatever reason, attempted to prevent Hulk from escaping. They used eggs, fireworks, and whatever else they could get their hands on. The Aichi fans chanted for Hulk. In the end, he got the final flag, leaving Doi as the loser. Kzy had his head shaved clean.

After the haircut, Yoshino got into it with Kanda over their brawl on the outside. The cage match was over, but their fight isn't. Kanda didn't care, he would fight whoever. He wasn't done with Doi, either. Tanizaki showed the renewed Jimmyz unity by saying the enemy of Kanda was his enemy. 

YAMATO decided to settle things in MB. The match was over, Kzy took his haircut like man, and he had recaptured the Dream Gate. He demanded a handshake between Doi & Hulk. Hulk hesitated, but eventually complied. The peace didn't last long, as he quickly delivered a First Flash to both YAMATO & Doi! After dealing with all the attacks from the outside and all the problems lately, he didn't need MAD BLANKEY. He would fight on his own. He thanked the fans for getting behind him in the final stages of the match. He admitted he was scared of what would happen next. But, he hoped the fans would support the reborn BxB Hulk. He stripped away all of his red & yellow accessories as the show came to a close.

---

Haven't seen the show but from what I hear this should have been one of the best shows this weekend, better than Extreme Rules and Wrestling Dontaku, all the title matches should have been very good to watch, looking forward to watching it.


----------



## KO Bossy

Okada lost. 

Well, NJPW hasn't steered me wrong so far, so I'll see where this goes. Glad AJ is doing something, but I don't think he was the right guy to take the belt off Okada. I'd have rather had Shibata do it, the feud and matches would have been fantastic, and it gives Shibata the elevation he needs to the main event. The guy is ridiculously talented. Him, or Minoru Suzuki because...its Suzuki and he's fucking awesome. AJ...I dunno, they keep trying to push the Bullet Club as this big, main event stable, and while I do really like the Bullet Club, one thing I've always liked about NJPW is that when it comes to the main event, they left the overbooking out and gave us straight up great matches with definitive results. This was overbooked, with all the interference. On top of that, I've never been a fan of the whole mentality that a guy can just walk in and win the top title in his first match. I'd like to see him get built up a bit first. If anything, I'd have given the belt to Machine Gun, since he's the Bullet Club leader, and he and Okada have more history that I'd like to see played up. As much as I love AJ, him holding the IWGP belt just feels off. There were other Okada feuds that I'd have much rather seen.

Ishii killing it once again, unsurprisingly.


----------



## Hera

Dragon Gate show was fucking incredible. Might be the best show I've seen all year. Goddamn they are on fire.
Not to mention the based god YAMATO has that title back thank you based god YAMATO for removing the filth of the gaijin Ricochet from the Dream Gate title and bringing the belt back to glorious Japan.

Y'all need to get off the Shibata train too. That's my bubba and all but damn. 

And the main event had to be overbooked. Okada's had that title for a shit long time. They couldn't pin him clean. If it was Tanahashi or Nakamura or even Goto and Naito then Okada would have lost clean as a whistle. There was a 0% chance that AJ was winning that belt without any help. The 3 big boys of New Japan are Tanahashi, Nakamura and Okada. Do these men get pinned in tag matches? Hardly ever. Do they get pinned in singles matches that aren't G1 clean? Not really and if they do they only pin each other. 

Outside of G1/NJC/tag matches the only people that have pinned Nakamura clean are Tanahashi, La Sombre and Rush. The latter of the 2 in Mexico. The last guy that pinned Shinsuke that wasn't a tournament, not a tag, not in Mexico and not Tanahashi? _*Naito in 2012*_

What about Okada? Let's apply the same rules. _*Suzuki in February of last year*_.

Tanahashi? _*Devitt almost a year ago*_. But wait Bullet Club showed up so nope. The closest thing we have that isn't one of the other two is fucking Go Shiozaki in NOAH in 2010.

New Japan are overprotective of their 3 aces to the point where it hurts the product. As for someone saying they liked that they didn't know AJ moves? That's the massive issue with the whole thing. Japanese fans don't know what Styles does in the ring all that well. They can't react to him. They don't know what's coming next, they don't really know any of his big moves minus the Styles Clash. They can't really take AJ seriously because they don't really know him. He's wrestled in the company before sure but that was years ago. I totally agree they could have put Anderson or Fale in AJ's position but I guess they're banking on foreign fans to get excited about it. Too bad I'd rather see Fale, Anderson, Naito, Goto, Shibata, Ishii, Suzuki, even Yujiro go after and win the heavyweight title before AJ Styles. It is what it is however. The booking has been shit for a while and it doesn't look like it's going to improve anytime soon. 

That Yokohama card ain't impressive so what they draw is going to be really interesting. Is the brand itself a big enough draw or do you need big, headlining main events to attract fans? Outside of something like Shibata vs Tanahashi for the belt which isn't going happen in the near future the only thing New Japan has saved is Okada vs Nakamura. I don't see any sign of that coming either.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

The booking has been shit? I don't know about that. Styles with the belt freshens thing up and puts focus on the Bullet Club as the main heel stable. It give Yujiro something to do with his backstabbing angle.

The only thing wasting time is the Gracies and the NWA guys are all undercard so that is meh (nothing too bad to cry over).


----------



## Joshi Judas

Okada/Nakamura can still happen but will likely be for the IC title. I presume Okada will feud with Yujiro after his rematch with AJ while Nakamura stays busy with the Gracies. The Gracies can GTFO btw.

Anyway, once both are done with these filler feuds, I can see Okada finally challenging Nakamura for the IC title since Shinsuke's beaten pretty much everyone else.


----------



## Chismo

Miguel De Juan said:


> The booking has been shit? I don't know about that. Styles with the belt freshens thing up and puts focus on the Bullet Club as the main heel stable. It give Yujiro something to do with his backstabbing angle.


Eh, let it go. People always overreact and talk in hyperboles. That's just the way it is, WWE/TNA/NJPW/indies, you name it. Same people create precise booking scenarios in their dreams only to get pissed off when things don't play out their way. That's what happens when you take pro-graps too seriously.


----------



## bme

Steel Cage Survival 6 Way Match (Dragon Gate Dead or Alive 2014) ****

Searched for the show online last night and found this match.
It was so hilarious, CIMA catching a water balloon in the face was gold. Weird that Kong tried to stop Hulk from escaping as his mask was on the line.

Wrestling Dontaku 2014

Young Bucks/Hooligans - ok
Yano,Iizuke/Suzuki,Benjamin - dud
Kojima/Brisco - dud
Goto,Shibata/Nagata,Nakanishi - ok
Ibushi/Taguichi - ok
Ishii/Honma - really good
Elimination Match - ok
Wrestling/Jiu-Jitsu - dud
IWGP Title match - ok

Disappointed in the main event and the Wrestling/Jiu-Jitsu match.
Think i've seen maybe two Honma matches before watching this show, so i didn't know what to expect.


----------



## Concrete

Chismo said:


> Eh, let it go. People always overreact and talk in hyperboles. That's just the way it is, WWE/TNA/NJPW/indies, you name it. Same people create precise booking scenarios in their dreams only to get pissed off when things don't play out their way. That's what happens when you take pro-graps too seriously.


It is my way or the highway, BUBBA!


----------



## BornBad

NJPW “BACK TO THE YOKOHAMA ARENA”, card is very cool. 

looking forward for Ishii vs. Kota Ibushi


----------



## LateTrain27

Ishii vs Ibushi :mark:


----------



## Toonami4Life

Ishii's at the weight limit for the Jr Heavyweight title right? Despite his frame he's about 220. If he wins against Ibushi I see him challenging him at the next event for it.


----------



## vault21

About Ishii. Ok, after the Honma match I repent for calling him a stub, a sawed off, and a burly midget sailor :batista3

Now, let the unhealthy levels of markdom ensue :dance


----------



## Chismo

BJW announced they will be holding the *Ikkitosen *with this year's tournament being held entirely under “Strong” rules. This year's league will begin this month and see 12 wrestlers in total competing in a split block system, A & B, with each looking to make it to the Finals, semi-finals and final, which will be held on July 26th at the Korakuen Hall in Tokyo.

Each match will be conducted under a 30 minute time limit with 2 points awarded to the winner, 1 point for a draw, and 0 points for a loss.

The wrestlers involved are as follows…

*[A BLOCK]*

- Shinya Ishikawa (4th generation Strong Heavyweight Champion)
- Shiori Asahi [K-DOJO]
- Shuji Ishikawa [UNION]
- Atsushi Maruyama [FREE] (formerly Tigers Mask)
- Hideyoshi Kamitani
- TBA

*[B BLOCK]*

- Daisuke Sekimoto
- Ryuichi Kawakami
- Kazuki Hashimoto
- Shinobu [666]
- Manabu Soya [FREE]
- Masato Inaba [FREE]


----------



## JustJoel

I am all about AJ (Bullet Club) taking down Okada. AJ has the talent and think his defenses will be better than anything Fale, or whoever else from BC they could do. It was good, not great, and interesting for me as I really like international matches where verbal direction/communication in the ring is at a minimum because of the language barrier. Okada isn't himself, imo, when wrestling non-Japanese talent. I go back to his TNA days and Anderson title defense. He lacks a certain confidence and it comes off a little robotic for me. 

Honma v. Ishii stole the show, like you just knew it would. Honma impressed me back when against Shibata a few months ago, and I say that as someone who isn't a total Shibata mark. Honma's got a ton of personality, and just soaks up each exchange. I forget who used to run that Diving Headbutt to the floor some years ago, but it's still so :mark::lmao:jordan3 - HOW CAN I NOT BE ROOTING FOR YOU NOW?! Crowd was lifted, and the match itself was in the great territory (****1/2 I had it). Honma needs just _a little_ bit more to hang with the big boys, and I hope he gets there. Ishii racking up dem great 2014 matches!

Only other thing worth mentioning was the Young Bucks/Forever Hooligans match which was damn enjoyable - Rocky especially is still one of my guys, and was dying at how literally every gesture and every sound that comes out of either Jackson's mouth is at _least_ borderline WWE gimmick infringement just cracks me the hell up. "Go homer-u! Pur-lease go homer-u!" :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

OMG guys :lmao :lmao :lmao






Nakamura at 00:30 :lol

Okada at 03:10


----------



## Vårmakos

Okada went and got himself a replica title. Cute.


----------



## TheAmazingChamp

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> OMG guys :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nakamura at 00:*54* :lol
> 
> Okada at 03:10


PURE SWAG I must add.


----------



## LateTrain27

Nakamura is King of SWAG STYLE.


----------



## Chismo

Yottsume has translated two small parts of Tanahashi's book: http://yottsumepuroresu.blogspot.com/2014/05/njpw-hiroshi-tanahashi-talks-about-his.html


----------



## rockdig1228

Chismo said:


> Yottsume has translated two small parts of Tanahashi's book: http://yottsumepuroresu.blogspot.com/2014/05/njpw-hiroshi-tanahashi-talks-about-his.html


That's a pretty interesting read - it actually sums up a lot of the well-reasoned critiques on this board regarding the American independent scene, funnily enough.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Awesome read.


----------



## seabs

*That was actually an awesome read and everything he said is absolutely spot on. It's just a shame that a lot of the new guys don't have the patience to play the long game in terms of getting over and clamour to be an overnight sensation. "McDonalization of wrestling" is an awesome term too. *


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Reading that makes me respect him even more, seems like more & more of the book will be translated so I plan on reading everything that gets posted.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Wow, my eyes were opened when he brought up how dangerous moves are a common flaw to babyface vs babyface matches. Not just in Puro, but all over the wrestling world I've seen examples of that. And yet, it never really clicked. 

I definitely want to read more.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Great read. It’s funny how a few years back, not necessarily on this site, people referred to Tana as this 1 million dollar body but absolutely crap in the ring. 

Although a great read I’m a little confused. He doesn’t like signature moves, but it’s art to do signature moves like Flair’s turnbuckle spot.. I think I sort of understand what he is getting at, but it’s still a bit contradictory...


----------



## Lariatoh!

Speaking earlier about NJPWs big three... what's everyone's opinions on why Kojima didn't stay in the main event?


----------



## Chismo

Kojima was a matter of transition, just one of the third generation stars brought to put over younger men, particularly Tanahashi. As great as he is, he's a just relic of different times, and New Japan is looking for something different from their top stars.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Thanks. I figured as much. Just thought with such a dominant year he had a while back he would be atleast be on a Nagata level.


----------



## rockdig1228

Lariatoh! said:


> Great read. It’s funny how a few years back, not necessarily on this site, people referred to Tana as this 1 million dollar body but absolutely crap in the ring.
> 
> Although a great read I’m a little confused. He doesn’t like signature moves, but it’s art to do signature moves like Flair’s turnbuckle spot.. I think I sort of understand what he is getting at, but it’s still a bit contradictory...


Where are you getting "he doesn't like signature moves?" I'm not trying to be a jerk, I'm just curious where you got that interpretation.

From my understanding & comprehension of what he's saying through the translation filter... he's saying that signature moves are important, but you have to build to them instead of throwing them out there over & over within a single match. Sure, you have to use them in every match to build the audience's expectation of what you'll see, but that's a different psychology than OVER-using a move in a match. In the very first paragraph, he also states his reasoning for signature moves - if everyone is using superkicks & brainbusters, then they mean less when someone does them.

That's just how I read it though, I could be wrong.


----------



## Lariatoh!

I'll have to reread it as well. I've always been a Tana fan even though like I mentioned there was almost a Cena like hate for him a few years back.


----------



## Genking48

Yottsume (still being fucking boss for puro fans) has translated more parts of Tanahashi's book:

The curse of Strong Style - http://yottsumepuroresu.blogspot.dk/2014/05/njpw-hiroshi-tanahashi-talks-about.html

His Rivals (Nakamura, Okada, Naito, Shibata, Anderson, Tensai) - http://yottsumepuroresu.blogspot.dk/2014/05/njpw-hiroshi-tanahashi-talks-about-his_22.html


----------



## Chismo

I'd like to see Shinsuke's countertake on Tanahashi's Strong Style talk. Judging by New Japan's promoting, marketing and stuff, it seems Tanahashi doesn't have that kind of pull backstage when it comes to the Strong Style marquee, which logically makes all those "Tanahashi prevents Shibata from everything" rumors kind of ridiculous and insanely speculative. 

Trash talk =/= backstage sabotaging.


----------



## Vårmakos

http://yottsumepuroresu.blogspot.com/2014/05/njpw-katsuyori-shibata-talks-about-his.html

lol'd at Shibata acknowledging Goto's Shouten botch on Nakanishi at Dontaku.


----------



## Vårmakos

Iizuka is a turncoat!


----------



## Toonami4Life

Looks like Ishii had another outstanding performance. And hopefully that's the last of The Gracies in New Japan.


----------



## Joshi Judas

AKBest Miyazawa Sae said:


> Yottsume (still being fucking boss for puro fans) has translated more parts of Tanahashi's book:
> 
> The curse of Strong Style - http://yottsumepuroresu.blogspot.dk/2014/05/njpw-hiroshi-tanahashi-talks-about.html
> 
> His Rivals (Nakamura, Okada, Naito, Shibata, Anderson, Tensai) - http://yottsumepuroresu.blogspot.dk/2014/05/njpw-hiroshi-tanahashi-talks-about-his_22.html




Great read again. Thanks.

You can tell Tanahashi really likes Okada and hates Shibata lol :lol


----------



## Toonami4Life

I think Suzuki will be Styles' next challenger he has, due to everyone else being tied up and busy. Tanahashi and Makabe are going for the tag titles. Nakamura is defending against Fale, and Naito lost also so I think he'll be the challenger by default. Unless they bring in someone like Daniels for a special occasion and defense due to their history.


----------



## Cabel

MTVDTH said:


> Iizuka is a turncoat!


I guess he's off Yano's next DVD.


----------



## Hera

Toonami4Life said:


> I think Suzuki will be Styles' next challenger he has, due to everyone else being tied up and busy. Tanahashi and Makabe are going for the tag titles. Nakamura is defending against Fale, and Naito lost also so I think he'll be the challenger by default. Unless they bring in someone like Daniels for a special occasion and defense due to their history.


Styles isn't defending the title at Dominion and Kizuna Road is just a series of house shows so at this point it looks like you aren't getting the next challenger until after the G1 Climax.

But the booking is totally fine nothing wrong.

Dominion Card so far
Fale vs Nakamura
Tanahashi & Makabe vs Anderson & Gallows
Ibushi vs BOSJ winner
Ishii & Okada vs Yujiro & Styles
KES vs TenCozy

Yawn.


----------



## Hera

Chismo said:


> I'd like to see Shinsuke's countertake on Tanahashi's Strong Style talk. Judging by New Japan's promoting, marketing and stuff, it seems Tanahashi doesn't have that kind of pull backstage when it comes to the Strong Style marquee, which logically makes all those "Tanahashi prevents Shibata from everything" rumors kind of ridiculous and insanely speculative.
> 
> Trash talk =/= backstage sabotaging.


If anything it seems like Tanahashi is one of the more supportive people when it comes to Shibata because even if he isn't into his style of wrestling he realizes that it's a draw. The most important part of what Tanahashi had to say about Shibata was this:



> He should have realized sooner. Only if he would have stayed in NJPW and worked together with us to make things better...
> 
> I’m fully aware of the reason why he couldn’t come to enjoy wrestling at that time, and that he left the company after much agonizing.


Tanahashi doesn't hate Shibata. He finds Shibata frustrating as shit and wishes that he would get his act together. 

Breaking news: New Japan is a work too.

edit: I had actually read that Makabe is the driving force behind the Shibata hate train and that he's got a tremendous amount of pull with the booking. As to if that is true or not I don't know. Well at least the first part. It's pretty well known that Makabe's got some serious dick swinging backstage.


----------



## EscapedIllusion

So Fale is main eventing??


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chismo

EscapedIllusion said:


> So Fale is main eventing??


Hell yeah.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Hera said:


> New Japan is a work too.
> 
> edit: I had actually read that Makabe is the driving force behind the Shibata hate train and that he's got a tremendous amount of pull with the booking. As to if that is true or not I don't know. Well at least the first part. It's pretty well known that Makabe's got some serious dick swinging backstage.


new japan a work? get the fuck outta here with that shit

I wish there were more smark information about new japan like this, it's my favorite deal right now.

and the next title defense will tell the tale if aj is going to be a success. they had a pretty bad attendance here, not necessarily aj's fault but he's only wrestling there a couple of times and that may not be enough to get over.


----------



## Vårmakos

KUDO and Takanashi have already lost their titles. :no: Would it kill DDT to have long-lasting title reigns?


----------



## Chismo

Poor Masa just can't catch a break.


----------



## Cabel

Hello, new guy here. Been watching New Japan since WrestleKingdom. Been trying to get into All Japan and Noah also.

I've been wondering, what's the general consensus concerning Akebono as the triple crown champion? I've watched a couple matches and I can't really form an opinion.


----------



## Chismo

Most of Western smarks hate him and wanna see Shiozaki as the champ, despite the fact he can't draw flies to shit. I dig Akebono very much, all three title defenses from this year (Omori, Shiozaki, Miyahara) have been good. It's just a shame he's so damn big and can't work full tours anymore because of pneumonia.


----------



## JustJoel

So the YouTube user HustleFightingOpera has uploaded all the original Hustle shows, which means I'll be missing more puro to make time to watch them all again. Too bad there's no subtitles, but I'm psyched regardless. What's everybody's opinion on the (short-lived) promotion?


----------



## Cabel

Chismo said:


> Most of Western smarks hate him and wanna see Shiozaki as the champ, despite the fact he can't draw flies to shit. I dig Akebono very much, all three title defenses from this year (Omori, Shiozaki, Miyahara) have been good. It's just a shame he's so damn big and can't work full tours anymore because of pneumonia.


I remember watching the Miyahara match and thinking that he looked ill.


----------



## vault21

JustJoel said:


> So the YouTube user HustleFightingOpera has uploaded all the original Hustle shows, which means I'll be missing more puro to make time to watch them all again. Too bad there's no subtitles, but I'm psyched regardless. What's everybody's opinion on the (short-lived) promotion?


KAWADA


----------



## Vårmakos

http://www.tokyo-sports.co.jp/prores/mens_prores/271847/

So what is this story about Taichi and infidelity? I didn't even know he was married.

Apparently, he announced that he wants to retire because of it. FUCK.


----------



## vault21

"In May 2014, Maki was caught cheating on his wife, which resulted in him announcing he wanted to retire from professional wrestling. *New Japan, however, announced on May 28 that, for the time being, he was still under contract with the promotion.*"


----------



## EmbassyForever

Best matches from the New Japan Cup tournament this year? Haven't seen anything yet. Heard good things bout Fale/Nakamura, Naito/Ishii and I think Shibata/Benjamin.


----------



## seabs

*TAKA and Taichi taking their bromance a touch too far :argh:*


----------



## bme

Back to the Yokohama Arena

Ishii/Ibushi ****
Makabe,Tanahashi/Goto,Shibata ***1/2
The NWA tag title match was a dud and everything else was ok or decent.


----------



## Chismo

EmbassyForever said:


> Best matches from the New Japan Cup tournament this year? Haven't seen anything yet. Heard good things bout Fale/Nakamura, Naito/Ishii and I think Shibata/Benjamin.


- Karl/Shibata
- Naito/Ishii
- Shelton/Shibata
- Fale/Naito
- Fale/Shelton
- Yujiro & Y-H vs. Goto & Shibata
- Naito, Ibushi, Desperado vs. CHAOS
- Fale/Nakamura


----------



## EscapedIllusion

MTVDTH said:


> http://www.tokyo-sports.co.jp/prores/mens_prores/271847/
> 
> So what is this story about Taichi and infidelity? I didn't even know he was married.
> 
> Apparently, he announced that he wants to retire because of it. FUCK.


Is this Kayfabe or did that actually happen?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Does the Super Juniors Tournament Start Today? Where can I watch, or follow it?


----------



## Toonami4Life

You can follow the results here.

http://keepingthespiritalive.tumblr.com/

Also a bit of news on the first day is that Alex Koslov damaged and dislocated his shoulder in his match against Ricochet and the match had to be stopped. Unknown what this means for him for the rest of it.


----------



## flag sabbath

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Does the Super Juniors Tournament Start Today? Where can I watch, or follow it?


Oh shit, thanks for the reminder. The opening show has been up on XWT for 5hrs already, so it'll no doubt be on dailymotion or youtube shortly....


----------



## Cabel

The BOSJ matches are starting to show up in my usual dailymotion channels. Will have to watch them tonight.


----------



## malek

Some matches already are.


----------



## Chismo

Pissed off Taichi is the best thing in match fixing.


----------



## Vårmakos

Nice to see Taichi owning the shit out of that newbie Desperado.


----------



## Cabel

Hope Koslov will be alright.


----------



## Vårmakos

Taichi is now leading in his block .. never thought I'd see the day.

I know he isn't going to win but I at least hope he makes it to the tournament portion.


----------



## Genking48




----------



## Obfuscation

Well, there's the answer. Wasn't sure if he just had to sit out his match vs BUSHI on Night Two or not. These tournaments are almost guaranteeing a worker to go down. Last year's w/Taguchi and the Climax had both Goto & Tenzan.


----------



## Chismo

MTVDTH said:


> Taichi is now leading in his block .. never thought I'd see the day.
> 
> I know he isn't going to win but I at least hope he makes it to the tournament portion.


Eh, the same thing happened last year, both him and BUSHI were off to a great start, they had like 3 or 4 wins in a row.


----------



## malek

3'rd day over. Taichi still leading, both in his block, and only on 100%.

Really think they should have replaced Koslov.


----------



## EscapedIllusion

I'm guessing Kenny Omega is probably gonna win the tournament so they can do Ibushi vs Omega.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toonami4Life

I think it'll be one of the Bucks (via Bullet Club shenanigans) making it to the finals.


----------



## Chismo

EscapedIllusion said:


> I'm guessing Kenny Omega is probably gonna win the tournament so they can do Ibushi vs Omega.


Nah, that's DDT's money match, they won't just hand it to New Japan. 

My prediction: Taichi turns on SZKG, joins Bullet Club and wins the tournament.


By the way, Taichi cheated on THIS:


----------



## malek

Just my luck...

Shelley vs Omega was a match I wanted to see the most, yet it seems that it is only Shelley's match (out of first 4) that wasn't televised


----------



## Chismo

malek said:


> Just my luck...
> 
> Shelley vs Omega was a match I wanted to see the most, yet it seems that it is only Shelley's match (out of first 4) that wasn't televised


It was televised, but via niconico, so less people watched it, which means less potential candidates for ripping it.


----------



## Toonami4Life

I haven't seen this posted anywhere else and I guess this fits here since it involves New Japan Talent but Satoshi Kojima lost The NWA World Title to Conway last night in Las Vegas at the show they did. He successfully defended it twice over the weekend in Texas before losing.

That's a shame, I was quite liking his run as NWA Champ. And if he was going to lose it he should've lost at a big show


----------



## malek

Chismo said:


> It was televised, but via niconico, so less people watched it, which means less potential candidates for ripping it.


Oh, cheers. Didn't know that. 

Btw. Taguchi vs Shelley was the best BOSJ XXI match so far. Really, really good.


----------



## malek

Really happy with semi-finals brackets.


----------



## Chismo

Shelley has won Block B, but is out due to shoulder injury.

Full card for the final day:

NJPW, 6/8/14 (WPW/iPPV)
Yoyogi National Stadium Gymnasium #2

1. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, BUSHI & Kenny Omega Dramatic Dream Team vs. Mascara Don, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask & Mascara Dorada
2. Kota Ibushi & El Desperado vs. Rocky Romero & Gedo
3. Yuji Nagata & Captain New Japan vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
4. Best of the Super Jr. – Semi Final: KUSHIDA vs. Taichi
5. Best of the Super Jr. – Semi Final: Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Ricochet
6. Toru Yano & Jado vs. Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka
7. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows & Tama Tonga
8. Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI vs. Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson
9 Best of the Super Jr. – Final:


----------



## rockdig1228

Bummer about Shelley getting hurt - seems like they were serious about face off the Time Splitters in the finals too.

As fun as that would have been, I almost think that KUSHIDA vs. Ricochet would be a better match anyway. I like Shelley, but I like Ricochet even more.


----------



## Zatiel

Hope Shelley isn't too badly hurt and makes a full recovery soon. He's all class. I was really looking forward to Shelley/Ricochet.

I think the original brackets were Shelley/Ricochet Vs. Kushida/Taguchi? Which led me to think we'd get a Shelley/Taguchi rematch in the finals with Taguchi getting his win back. It still feels like Taguchi is going to take this to me, but I'm hoping for Kushida.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Shelley's hurt..bummer.. I thought it might have been his year... I know AJ has sort of taking Devitt's place in the Bullet Club but not in the Jr ranks, I thought Shelley might be moving into that spot... I'm a big fan of Shelley, hope he heals up quick. Guy deserves a break.


----------



## Obfuscation

Shelley's injury, FUCK. Well, Taichi benefited after all. Company throwing a wrench in my guesses and having Ricochet go over BUSHI. Good thing I didn't put money on it. Thought BUSHI had something cooking this year; instead it morphed into KUSHIDA's road to glory. He wasn't even one of my picks originally, although I probably should have called him to do well after the Taiwan tour put him in the spotlight.

Original picks when it started being Taguchi or BUSHI to take it all, for the record.


----------



## Toonami4Life

That's rotten luck for Shelley, it's anyone's guess who'll win at this point as it looked like it'd be a TimeSplitters finale.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

This goes beyond luck, tbh. This isn't the 1st time for him. Some people/bodies just can't handle this schedule + style.


----------



## Groovemachine

I would love a KUSHIDA/Ricochet final, that would be swell. Rooting for KUSHIDA all the way.


----------



## LateTrain27

Taguchi's winning isn't he? :HHH2


----------



## malek

Sooo, soooo sad for Shelley. This could have been his year.

Not sure if I'm the only one, but I anticipated his heel turn, and him joining the Bullet Club after BOSJ finals.


----------



## Chismo

MTheBehemoth said:


> This goes beyond luck, tbh. This isn't the 1st time for him. Some people/bodies just can't handle this schedule + style.


Yeah, I think this is the 3rd time he's been injured already.


----------



## Cabel

Watch the Shelley/Tiger Mask match. It was really heartbreaking seeing the amount of pain he was in.


----------



## Vårmakos

Kushida kicked out of the low blow / Taichi clutch combo. That just should not happen.

The Chaos vs. Bullet Club match was incredible. Super kicks everywhere, rope-hung DDT by Nakamura, YOSHI-HASHI's endless near falls on Fale..


----------



## Genking48

Ricochet :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## seabs

*Ricochet/Ibushi could have me interested. Awesome that they gave him the win. Watch them stick him in Bullet Club for no reason just for a one match stay now because he's american.*


----------



## Toonami4Life

Disappointed KUSHIDA didn't win, I was pulling for him.


----------



## ZEROVampire

OMG! RICOCHET VS KOTA IBUSHI, MY DREAM MATCH IS COMING IN OSAKA!!!


----------



## Defrost

So I am wondering if they are going the Marufuji/Devitt road with this. Ricochet beats KUSHIDA in a tournament, wins the belt, KUSHIDA chases for a few months and takes the title in the end.


----------



## seabs

*I don't think Ibushi drops the title this soon and I don't see Ricochet working so many New Japan dates along with Dragon Gate and going back home.*


----------



## Defrost

The thing is unless Ricochet is coming in for more dates I don't see why he'd win this tournament. Plus all he'd need to do is work one date a month for NJPW anyway.


----------



## Hera

Dragon Gate contracts are up at the end of the month. Might be New Japan trying to get Ricochet to come in. KUSHIDA not winning isn't a big deal. He was made in the match. He'll be Jr Champ. He kicked out of a stomach Benyadryller and a 630. In no way was he made to look like a chump.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Great for Irish Wrestling, Devitt and Rick O'Shea back to back BOSJ winners :faint:


----------



## seabs

*BOSJ hasn't meant anything in forever. Who wins doesn't matter besides setting a title match up which I'm sure is all this is. They need fresh faces in Jr Title matches and this was a neat way of getting a title match for a different face. Sounds harsh but the Juniors division is basically the Divas division these days. Everyone gets a turn with the belt at some point and every month sees a new challenger. *


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Ryusuke


----------



## Zatiel

Never would have picked Ricochet to win the whole thing! That's wild. Ibushi/Ricochet should be a very fun spotfest.

Any updates on Koslov and Shelley's health?


----------



## Vårmakos

Seabs said:


> *BOSJ hasn't meant anything in forever. Who wins doesn't matter besides setting a title match up which I'm sure is all this is. They need fresh faces in Jr Title matches and this was a neat way of getting a title match for a different face. Sounds harsh but the Juniors division is basically the Divas division these days. Everyone gets a turn with the belt at some point and every month sees a new challenger. *


lol? There have only been the same three junior champions in the last 4 years. That's an unfair comparison. 

Devitt winning BOSJ put him on the road to challenging for the Heavyweight title; and then there are awesome match-ups that you would never see outside of the tournament. I would say it means quite a lot.


----------



## Chismo

All in all, this was an awesome tournament. I was really rooting for KUSHIDA/Taguchi Finale, but damn, KUSHIDA/Ricochet was brilliant, so ain't even mad. Ricochet joining BC? Probably. Ricochet/KUSHIDA is the feud set for the next half year (on and off, with Ibushi in the mix, maybe even BUSHI), that is if they get Rico to do one or two dates per tour.

Oh, and dat SAKURABA/SUZUKI tease?! :mark: :banderas


----------



## doctor doom

I might have to order this PPV. it sounds like the whole week long event was great. I was going to hold off and just buy Dominion since I find it hard to keep up with tournaments that take place over days but there sound like a lot of great matches. Mostly wanna see Nakamura in action!


----------



## Vårmakos

http://www.njpw.co.jp/news/detail.php?nid=11737

Taichi has been suspended for two months. It's kind of bizarre that he would be punished for personal affairs, but whatever.


----------



## Genking48

Well, it's Japan, honor and all, stuff like that happens all the time.

Also I think that a bunch of his fellow wrestlers were mad as fuck that he cheated on his wife.


----------



## flag sabbath

While we're on Taichi, what is it that the fans always chant at him & what does it mean?


----------



## Chismo

Who knows, maybe New Japan's wrestlers have those moral clauses in their contracts, if their acts harm promotion's public rep, they get suspended.










NJPW “DOMINION 6.21″, 6/21/14 (WPW/iPPV)
Osaka Prefectural Gymnasium

1. IWGP Jr. Tag Team Title: Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson (c) vs. KUSHIDA & Alex Shelley
2. Tetsuya Naito vs. Tama Tonga
3. Yuji Nagata & Tomoaki Honma vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
4. NWA World Tag Team Title: Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima (c) vs. Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr.
5. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title: Kota Ibushi (c) vs. Ricochet
6. Special Tag Match: Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka
7. Special Tag Match: Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii vs. AJ Styles & Yujiro Takahashi
8. IWGP Tag Team Title: Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe
9. IWGP Intercontinental Title: Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Bad Luck Fale

No Sakuraba/Suzuki yet, but this is a rock solid looking card. 



flag sabbath said:


> While we're on Taichi, what is it that the fans always chant at him & what does it mean?


Something like "Taichi go home", something among those lines.


----------



## vault21

TenCozy vs KES omg omg omg please give it time :mark:


----------



## Genking48

Credit to Puroresu Spirit for these news about Taichi, going a little more in detail.



> [NJPW News/ Taichi Update] The President of New Japan Naoki Sugabayashi announced that after a thorough investigation that Taichi will be suspended from competing for 2 months, as of June 9, and will take a 30% cut in his salary for 2 months as well.
> 
> The story goes that Taichi cheated on his wife with another woman and the pictures and text conversations were posted online. Which thus caused a lot of negative buzz from the fans and a few wrestlers at the time. Though it appeared to have blown over by the time of the BOSJ, there was still an air of uneasiness and worry about what Taichi was apart of.
> 
> Sugabayashi also stated that the woman who posted the pics has seen much negative behavior and has since shown deep regret. She has reportedly disposed of the images and text conversations. Sugabayashi said he was sorry for the problems that had occurred and hopes everyone understands the situation.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Gotta love and remain faithful to your waifu.


----------



## Obfuscation

All I know is, New Japan better be grooming Ricochet for a contracted roster spot after giving him the tournament win. Felt like all the build behind KUSHIDA wasn't necessarily "wasted", but put on hold just to book Ibushi vs Ricochet. There's the wonder if the Time Splitters finale was even a lock like we all seemed to assume. Eh. Not feeling this. My body was ready for the trigger to be pulled on KUSHIDA's rise. Patience is one thing, waiting around for something that might not happen is another.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Well if Taichi did this in America, he'd become a Multiple time World Champion. Worked for Edge.


----------



## Shotakan

Hayley Seydoux said:


> All I know is, New Japan better be grooming Ricochet for a contracted roster spot after giving him the tournament win. Felt like all the build behind KUSHIDA wasn't necessarily "wasted", but put on hold just to book Ibushi vs Ricochet. There's the wonder if the Time Splitters finale was even a lock like we all seemed to assume. Eh. Not feeling this. My body was ready for the trigger to be pulled on KUSHIDA's rise. Patience is one thing, waiting around for something that might not happen is another.




This will only be excusable if both guys make it to the finals next year. I could actually get behind a story of both men getting to the finals, but with Shelley as especially bitter because of how this tournament ended for him. Then KUSHIDA beats him and goes on to be the face of the division, with Shelley remaining his partner or becoming his biggest rival depending on how it works out.

Or better yet, have Shelley win the tournament, go on to win the Jr. title, but react negatively to all the praise and hype KUSHIDA continues to receive, leading the feud and eventual title change. I'd dig it.


----------



## malek

Perhaps I'm reading bit too much into it, but from his (post Taguchi) interview I got under impression that he was supposed to turn heal after BOSJ. On his Twiter, he said he is bringing Skull fu*k to NJPW, and I really can't see face character performing that move in Japan.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Since Yoshi Tatsu was released today from WWE, what Moniker or Title should he takes when he returns to Japan. Okada became The Rainmaker when he returned, how about Thunderbringer for Yoshi?


----------



## vault21

Toonami4Life said:


> Since Yoshi Tatsu was released today from WWE, what Moniker or Title should he takes when he returns to Japan. Okada became The Rainmaker when he returned, how about Thunderbringer for Yoshi?


----------



## Obfuscation

He's got about ten bad nicknames already lined up thanks to Matt Striker.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Chismo said:


> Who knows, maybe New Japan's wrestlers have those moral clauses in their contracts, if their acts harm promotion's public rep, they get suspended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJPW “DOMINION 6.21″, 6/21/14 (WPW/iPPV)
> Osaka Prefectural Gymnasium
> 
> 1. IWGP Jr. Tag Team Title: Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson (c) vs. KUSHIDA & Alex Shelley
> 2. Tetsuya Naito vs. Tama Tonga
> 3. Yuji Nagata & Tomoaki Honma vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
> 4. NWA World Tag Team Title: Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima (c) vs. Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr.
> 5. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title: Kota Ibushi (c) vs. Ricochet
> 6. Special Tag Match: Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka
> 7. Special Tag Match: Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii vs. AJ Styles & Yujiro Takahashi
> 8. IWGP Tag Team Title: Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe
> 9. IWGP Intercontinental Title: Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Bad Luck Fale
> 
> No Sakuraba/Suzuki yet, but this is a rock solid looking card.


Ordering :mark:


----------



## Cabel

Anyone watch Kobashi's Fortune Dream event?


----------



## Chismo

Btw, since no one talked about it ITT, All Japan has new management: Akiyama is the president (has support from Baba) and has the new financial backing, Shiraishi said "fuck it, dude, let's go bowlin" and simply GTFOed from the fed, Omori is the new champion, he went over Akiyama in decision match few days ago, and the first challenger is Suwama at the end of the month. Oh, and they already doubled their Korakuen Hall attendance after that announcement.

BJW: Yuko Miyamoto is the new DM Champion. :mark:


----------



## vault21

Chismo said:


> All Japan has new management


God bless the yakuza 



> has the new financial backing


God bless the yakuza 



> Shiraishi GTFOed from the fed


God bless the yakuza 



> they already doubled their Korakuen Hall attendance after that announcement.


God bless the yakuza


----------



## pgi86

Speaking of changes...

TAJIRI, AKIRA, Yusuke Kodama, Koji Doi, Jiro "Twink" Kuroshio and Lion Fujiwara will all be leaving WNC and as of July 1st they will be officially joining the WRESTLE-1 roster.


----------



## C-Cool

pgi86 said:


> Speaking of changes...
> 
> TAJIRI, AKIRA, Yusuke Kodama, Koji Doi, Jiro "Twink" Kuroshio and Lion Fujiwara will all be leaving WNC and as of July 1st they will be officially joining the WRESTLE-1 roster.


So all of the original stars of WNC (and most of the guys getting pushed) will be gone if this happens. Might as well end the promotion.


----------



## Toonami4Life

The tag match between Styles/Yujiro and Okada/Ishii has the potential to be a classic. Yujiro's the weak link of it, that's not a knock on him but we all know how good AJ and Okada are and Ishii is pretty much the Wrestler of The Year with his performances he's had.


----------



## Super Sonic

Meltzer's NJPW notes for the week:



> The 6/21 show from Osaka’s Bodymaker Colosseum is almost sold out, which is a good sign considering the lineup with a Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bad Luck Fale IC title match main event, Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe for the tag titles, and no IWGP title match (champion A.J. Styles teams with Yujiro Takahashi against Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii). The Dominion show is a traditional big one and Osaka is a great city for New Japan, and over the last few years probably the best audience to play before in the world. But this lineup was a disappointment. It was as if they had nobody ready for Styles since they’ve done he and Okada twice in singles. They’ve buried Tetsuya Naito who would have been a good bridge contender, and they could have gone with Ishii as a single. He and Styles are very different stylistically, but Americans do like working with Ishii because he comes up with a lot of good ideas for matches and he’s on a roll, plus a good win by Styles over Ishii right now would help him. But Styles has no natural big show contenders except Okada, which has been done twice, three times if you include ROH, Tanahashi and Nakamura, and it’s just not the right time this month for either of those matches. The show starts at 3:40 a.m. Pacific time and 12:40 a.m. Eastern time.
> 
> Expect the 8/10 Seibu Dome show, with the G-1 finals, to be a super loaded show. Normally it’s just G-1 matches on the finals, right now the plan for this year is to have both G-1 matches as well as title matches in the junior heavyweight or tag team division to make it as close to a Tokyo Dome card as possible. Also expect some ROH talent to debut. Tickets went on sale recently and while we don’t have numbers, there were apparently a lot of casual fan ticket sales with the idea of seeing the first time pro wrestling ever runs at the Seibu Dome.


----------



## lolomanolo

Solid card, am I the only one who thinks Fale is awesome? UNDABAWS


----------



## Chismo

Fale is great, the monster heel New Japan needed. The most improved wrestler of the year.


----------



## vault21

He filled the spot that Bernard left empty some time ago. And he's almost as good at it.


----------



## Obfuscation

Fale OWNS. Made everyone believe by basically stealing Wrestle Kingdom vs Makabe this year. It's only been more goodness following.

TAJIRI in W-1. More exposure. YES. Although damn. That guy and his promotions have no luck. Tajiri better be booked in some quality singles matches & not a bunch of gash tags vs Desperado. Give me something vs KAI. Sanada would probably be a good pairing too. Might as well make him put the appointed Aces of the company over.


----------



## seabs

*Only seen bits of Fale but I've never seen anything from him that impressed me. *


----------



## Concrete

Outside of this circle I haven't seen anyone say anything above "He's not very good".


----------



## vault21

Concrete said:


> Outside of this circle I haven't seen anyone say anything above "He's not very good".


That's because he's not. But he's the only gaijin monster they currently have.


----------



## amhlilhaus

lolomanolo said:


> Solid card, am I the only one who thinks Fale is awesome? UNDABAWS


I don't know about awesome, but give him credit: he has had several 4* matches in singles. now before someone points out who he was working with, you have to be good enough to be carried to a excellent match.


----------



## flag sabbath

Fale's come a long way in a short time. He looked lost when he first came through as Devitt's enforcer, but he's had a few very good singles matches this year (vs. Makabe, Nakamura & Naito) and more than held his own in some fantastic multi-man collisions on the BoSJ tour. All credit to NJ for nurturing what initially seemed like a lost cause.


----------



## Rah

Seabs said:


> *Only seen bits of Fale but I've never seen anything from him that impressed me. *


What's in a name, anyway?


----------



## Chismo

Fale is no Andre, Hansen or Vader, but guess what, neither was Giant Bernard. Gotta remember just 9 months ago, he was nothing more than a big dude carrying Devitt on his shoulders. And now he's got himself quite a nice collection of good matches, which is even more remarkable considering he works in an era that's not really big man friendly, which means there's way less brawling and benefiting shortcuts than before, New Japan is in the era suited for smaller guys anyway, where everyone's gotta find an accessible formula for structuring and pacing to average at least 15 minutes in the ring. 

The first Makabe match. Naito x2. Shelton and Nakamura at NJC. And at least a half-dozen of various tags, especially those from BOSJ. So yeah, Fale's doing very well.


----------



## EscapedIllusion

Fale is good I'm not too sold on him yet,his Nakamura match was the only match I thought hit the 4* range(barely,mainly because of the blood).I don't think he ready to main event shows yet but I could be wrong.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubz

Yeah I watched that Naito/Fale match people were talking about and thought it was maybe above average at best. Fale is dull on offense based on everything I've seen.


----------



## Obfuscation

Concrete said:


> Outside of this circle I haven't seen anyone say anything above "He's not very good".


b/c majority is something anyone should care about?


----------



## Concrete

Hayley Seydoux said:


> b/c majority is something anyone should care about?


SLOW YOUR ROLL PACO! hehe

More just like an interesting thing.


----------



## Obfuscation

meh.

I know I'm digging him. About as interesting as the subject goes for me. I feel like I should just pimp out Doc Gallows for being great since joining the roster too. It's a given, but glad he made the turnaround after TNA.


----------



## Chismo

I'll always have that Sting match.


----------



## daman077c

RE, "WNC should close" - It appears that WNC is indeed going to close. All of the female talent (Syuri, Makoto, Kaho Kobayashi & Koharu Hinata) jumped/transferred to the REINA women's promotion, which had a working agreement with WNC. I would expect some staff to jump to REINA as well.

I hope Tajiri, AKIRA and company (which bumps the W-1 promotion up to 20 members) all help bring some fans to W-1, which has been sorta slumping as of late. At least W-1 has gotten away from doing shows without announcing cards...


----------



## Chismo

daman077c said:


> RE, "WNC should close" - It appears that WNC is indeed going to close. All of the female talent (Syuri, Makoto, Kaho Kobayashi & Koharu Hinata) jumped/transferred to the REINA women's promotion, which had a working agreement with WNC. I would expect some staff to jump to REINA as well.
> 
> I hope Tajiri, AKIRA and company (which bumps the W-1 promotion up to 20 members) * help bring some fans to W-1*, which has been sorta slumping as of late. At least W-1 has gotten away from doing shows without announcing cards...


Yep, all 300 of them. :usangle


----------



## Obfuscation

Those loyal & quiet WNC fans will fit right in w/the average W-1 Korakuen crowd.


----------



## Toonami4Life

I'm calling it now, there will be two title changes Saturday as Ricochet wins The IWGP Jr Belt and Hiroshi and Makabe dethrone Gallows and Anderson.


----------



## Vårmakos

Goto and Shibata are booked for NOAH 7.5 against Saito and Nakajima.

Nagata vs. Goto has been building up for a while in New Japan, so I'm guessing it's going to be for the GHC Heavyweight title when they finally do faceoff.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

I'd say they've been bulding up Nagata vs Shibata rather than Goto, with them brawling all over the place and having more heated exchanges than Nagata and Goto.


----------



## Vårmakos

OK. You're definitely right. Shibata went nuts after the Dominion tag match and attacked Nagata.


----------



## Rah

Not too clued up on who is left in W-1, but Allmark in Japan is awesome.


----------



## EscapedIllusion

Okada vs Styles,Ibushi vs Tanahashi,and Nakamura vs Shibata are all set for day 1 of G1 24.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BornBad




----------



## NastyYaffa

4hisdamnself said:


>


:mark:


----------



## seabs

Rah said:


> Not too clued up on who is left in W-1, but Allmark in Japan is awesome.


*:mark:

Marked out when I saw Dynamite was on their next big show but this is even better. Shame nobody over there is worthwhile in W1 anyway. Unless he somehow ends up facing someone like Tajiri.*


----------



## Toonami4Life

Looking back at the show I would've changed Dominion's card and have had Naito face AJ for The IWGP Belt and Tonga team with Yujiro against Okada and Ishii. Naito's stock has fallen hard recently since Wrestle Kingdom and he shouldn't be doing the second match of the event. He and AJ I bet could've had a fun match.


----------



## Vårmakos

Spoiler: Kizuna Road Cards






> *NJPW “KIZUNA ROAD 2014”, 6/28/2014 [Sat] 17:00 @ Gifu Industrial Hall*
> (1) Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Sho Tanaka
> (2) Jushin Thunder Liger & Mascara Dorada vs. Tiger Mask IV & Fuego
> (3) KUSHIDA & Alex Shelley vs. El Desperado & BUSHI
> (4) Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata, Manabu Nakanishi & Captain New Japan
> (5) Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI Vs. Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka
> (6) Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii, Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov vs. Bad Luck Fale, Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Yujiro Takahashi & Tama Tonga
> (7) Hiroshi Tanahashi Debut 15th Anniversary Match: Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito vs. Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma
> 
> *NJPW “KIZUNA ROAD 2014”, 6/29/2014 [Sun] 18:30 @ Korakuen Hall in Tokyo*
> (1) Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV & Mascara Dorada vs. BUSHI, Yohei Komatsu & Fuego
> (2) Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Yuji Nagata, Manabu Nakanishi & Captain New Japan
> (3) Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI Vs. Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka
> (4) Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
> (5) Hiroshi Tanahashi, KUSHIDA & Alex Shelley vs. Tetsuya Naito, Kota Ibushi & El Desperado
> (6) Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada, Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov vs. Bad Luck Fale, Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows & Tama Tonga
> (7) NEVER Openweight Championship Match: [3rd Champion] Tomohiro Ishii vs. [Challenger] Yujiro Takahashi
> ~ 5th title defense.
> 
> *NJPW “KIZUNA ROAD 2014”, 7/4/2014 [Fri] 18:30 @ Korakuen Hall in Tokyo*
> (1) Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV & Mascara Dorada vs. BUSHI, Sho Tanaka & Fuego
> (2) Togi Makabe, Tomoaki Honma, Captain New Japan & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Yuji Nagata & Manabu Nakanishi
> (3) Toru Yano, Kazushi Sakuraba & YOSHI-HASHI Vs. Minoru Suzuki, Takashi Iizuka & TAKA Michinoku
> (4) Super Jr. Special Tag Match: El Desperado vs. Alex Shelley
> (5) Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii, Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov vs. Bad Luck Fale, Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Yujiro Takahashi & Tama Tonga
> (6) Special Tag Match: Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
> (7) IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship Match: [67th Champion] Kota Ibushi vs. [Challenger] KUSHIDA
> ~ 5th title defense.






Ibushi/KUSHIDA. :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

KUSH duel champion please. Their last match in Korakuen was great. Oh man this one should possibly be even better. :mark:

Ishii vs Yujiro in Korakuen. Smart move. Place is gonna be mad for egg man. Some of these tags are looking boss. Tanahashi/Naito vs Makabe/Honma. Brilliant. Yano & YOSHI-HASHI pairing too. JOY.

Allmark is coming to W-1? KAI plz. I'm very reliant on KAI for everything but idc. Wouldn't imagine Allmark vs Hino gets booked, but I'm not saying don't make it happen Mutoh...hint.


----------



## malek

4hisdamnself said:


>


Time Splitters vs ReDragon would be almost like a dream come true.

Please NJPW make it happen :bow


----------



## Toonami4Life

They could have themselves a MOTYC if they let them have time and go all out


----------



## seabs

*They already made it on the last night of G1.*


----------



## Obfuscation

Actually has a bit of appeal behind it b/c it's happening in New Japan, rather than ROH or something. If New Japan was able to tone down & assist Davey, it an be done w/either of reDRagon. Namely, O'Reilly.


----------



## malek

Seabs said:


> *They already made it on the last night of G1.*


YESSSS !!! :cheer


----------



## Super Sonic

Meltzer's ratings, analysis, and reader feedback of NJPW Dominion 2014. If you want his reviews of each individual match, please get an Observer subscription.



> NEW JAPAN DOMINION PPV POLL RESULTS
> 
> Thumbs up 72 (100.0%)
> Thumbs down 0 (00.0%)
> In the middle 0 (00.0%)
> 
> BEST MATCH POLL
> Kota Ibushi vs. Ricochet 38
> Shelley & Kushida vs. Young Bucks 26
> 
> WORST MATCH POLL
> Suzuki & Iizuka vs. Yano & Sakuraba 58
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Tama Tonga 11
> 
> Young Bucks vs. Time Splitters ****3/4
> Yuji Nagata & Tomoaki Honma vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata ****1/4
> Satoshi Kojima & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Killer Elite Squad ***1/4
> Kota Ibushi vs. Ricochet ****3/4
> AJ Styles & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii ***3/4
> Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe ***3/4
> Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bad Luck Fale ***1/2
> 
> New Japan shows have of late have been put together around so-so undercards and some of the best action to be seen anywhere after intermission.
> 
> The latest PPV show, Dominion, on 6/21 from the Bodymaker Colosseum in Osaka, was just the opposite.
> 
> It was the pre-intermission undercard that tore the house down. From live reports, the two matches with the most crowd reaction were the opener, where Alex Shelley & Kushida, The Time Splitters, won the IWGP jr. tag title from The Young Bucks, and the match before intermission where Kota Ibushi retained the IWGP jr. title pinning Super Juniors tournament winner Ricochet in an incredible match. Both were match of the year candidates. When the latter match was over, my feeling was they needed to just shut the show down. It couldn’t be followed.
> 
> Even though the jr. tag title match was every bit as good, maybe better, the singles jr. title had that main event feel. It should have been put on last as it had the most crowd reaction and one would have figured nobody would be able to top it from an in-ring standpoint. Ricochet probably should have won the title, but with the way he got over and the way this match went, this should be the first in a series with the title going back-and-forth. But unless you’ve got an IWGP heavyweight title match, nobody should have to follow. The thing with Ricochet is not only is he magic in the ring, he and Tomohiro Ishii are running away with Most Outstanding Wrestler for this year, but he’s got a great look, great presence and ridiculous charisma. He’s still a Dragon Gate guy, but does not have a contract with the group.
> 
> Aside from the usual crapfest involving Takashi Iizuka, after intermission was very strong, but it couldn’t touch the undercard. The main event saw Bad Luck Fale not only beat Shinsuke Nakamura with the Bad Luck Fall (border toss) to win the IC title, but Nakamura went out on a stretcher. It was a great sign for the promotion that they could do an advanced sellout with the IC title as the main event, and even more so, with Fale, unproven as a singles headliner, as the title match challenger.
> 
> The Bullet Club opened losing the jr. tag title, and losing in the second match, but in the key matches, Fale won his title and Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson kept the tag titles over Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe.
> 
> The show drew a legitimate turn away crowd, announced at 7,300, but the building doesn’t hold that much. But they didn’t even use an entrance stage so they could open up every seat possible but even so it’s not going to be more than 6,800 or so.


----------



## Rah

Spoiler: .



Bound for fuck all, tbh


----------



## Concrete

I may have legit wizzed a little at the spoiler. Fantastic.


----------



## MajinTrunks

I've only recently started getting into New Japan Pro Wrestling since seeing the crossover promotion with ROH, finding out AJ was world Champ ect. So I've been going back and watching some shows. So far I like Okada and Nakamura. I'm watching Dominion right now though from earlier this month and I'm really surprised how over Alex Shelley seemed to be with the audience. Being a foreigner I wouldn't think he would get that kind of reaction. 

Does anyone have any recomendation for shows/matches/wrestlers/promotions I should check out?


----------



## Vårmakos

If TNA fails to fill Korakuen Hall ... yikes.


----------



## CrAvEnRaven

MajinTrunks said:


> I've only recently started getting into New Japan Pro Wrestling since seeing the crossover promotion with ROH, finding out AJ was world Champ ect. So I've been going back and watching some shows. So far I like Okada and Nakamura. I'm watching Dominion right now though from earlier this month and I'm really surprised how over Alex Shelley seemed to be with the audience. Being a foreigner I wouldn't think he would get that kind of reaction.
> 
> Does anyone have any recomendation for shows/matches/wrestlers/promotions I should check out?


The usual would be All Japan in the mid-late 90's although some of that stuff can be a bit full on if your'e just getting into it. Some of the guys I watched that really got me into it were Minoru Suzuki, KENTA, Shinya Hashimoto, Hiroshi Hase, Fujiwara and of course NJPW from the past 18 months is always a good place to start. 

In terms of promotions you can't go wrong with NOAH from 2003-2005. I would also suggest you check out Dragon Gate with guys like Masato Yoshino, he is truly amazing.


----------



## Super Sonic

PwSpyware:



> BIG WWE SIGNING TO BE ANNOUNCED NEXT MONTH
> By Mike Johnson on 2014-06-28 01:57:31
> 
> Tokyo Sports in Japan is reporting that WWE will officially announce that former Pro Wrestling NOAH star KENTA has signed with the company during their tour of Japan next month with a press conference on 7/12.
> 
> The signing had been expected for some time.


----------



## Vårmakos

Omori has already lost the Triple Crown to Suwama. Jesus. :lmao


----------



## seabs

*And the day before Omori took the tag belt off Suwama :duck

Ishii  Not keen at all on this Bullet Club lovefest. Bit odd that they had Young Bucks lose when they did though. 

Oh and just to show how bad W1 are doing and how hopeful people should be of them and TNA even legit selling out Korakuen for Bound For Glory they drew 750 fans this weekend in Korakuen with all their top guys on top of Otani and Sekimoto. Perfect fit I guess. *


----------



## Chismo

MTVDTH said:


> Omori has already lost the Triple Crown to Suwama. Jesus. :lmao


So?


----------



## ywall2breakerj

> Not keen at all on this Bullet Club lovefest. Bit odd that they had Young Bucks lose when they did though.


Not if they still plan on having Bullet Club win all the belts. They'll just go with Ibushi>Kushida>Shelley instead of going straight from Ibushi to Shelley. They had to give someone enough momentum to challenge Ibushi and a Jr. Tag Title win does just that. No point in having Shelley pin one of the Young Bucks and have him join Bullet Club later as it would leave the Junior Tag Titles vacated and Young Bucks going over Time Splitters leaves us with Matt Jackson-IWGP Junior Heavyweight Champion as the only plausible outcome and well........no thanks to that.


----------



## Hera

ywall2breakerj said:


> Not if they still plan on having Bullet Club win all the belts. They'll just go with Ibushi>Kushida>Shelley instead of going straight from Ibushi to Shelley. They had to give someone enough momentum to challenge Ibushi and a Jr. Tag Title win does just that. No point in having Shelley pin one of the Young Bucks and have him join Bullet Club later as it would leave the Junior Tag Titles vacated and Young Bucks going over Time Splitters leaves us with Matt Jackson-IWGP Junior Heavyweight Champion as the only plausible outcome and well........no thanks to that.


Given that Desperado kicked Shelley in the ding ding to win the match today I'm not sure how seriously anyone is going to take any of that. Plus it would be really lame for Shelley to turn when Bullet Club started with Devitt turning on Taguchi. 

Good thing G1 is coming up because the Bullet Club crap will tone down a bit. They'll drop all of the belts eventually but I don't care about any of them anymore.


----------



## Toonami4Life

I see Bullet Club losing momentum the next couple of months. I think Anderson and Gallows reign will end soon and Fale will have a short reign that ends in September at Destruction and Nakamura faces AJ in the finals of the G1 setting up a title match between them regardless who wins it. I see Okada beating Fale and Tanahashi and Makabe winning the tag belts.


----------



## Snapdragon

I'd much rather the IC Title go on some fresh blood than Okada.

New Japan is kind of in a big bind in terms of main event talent. They can't just keep cycling the top belts between Nakamura, Okada and Tanahashi.

Nakamura becomes the next IWGP Heavyweight champ and I can only assume eventually lose it back to Okada again.


----------



## rockdig1228

Snapdragon said:


> I'd much rather the IC Title go on some fresh blood than Okada.
> 
> New Japan is kind of in a big bind in terms of main event talent. They can't just keep cycling the top belts between Nakamura, Okada and Tanahashi.
> 
> Nakamura becomes the next IWGP Heavyweight champ and I can only assume eventually lose it back to Okada again.


Especially with the fact that it seems Tanahashi isn't going to be a guy doing extended singles runs much any more, they really do need to elevate some more guys. Naito didn't click with the crowd, so where do they go next? I like Ishii a lot, but is he a top of the card type of guy? I'm not so sure. 

If I were New Japan, I'd let Ibushi have a huge showing in the G1 and be the runner-up in Block A behind Nakamura. He's a guy that I think the crowd would buy moving up to the heavyweight ranks and he's certainly got the support of the crowd.


----------



## Genking48

Time for Dragon Gate thanks to: iheartdg.com

*7/3/2014 Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - 1850 Attendance - RAINBOW GATE*
*0. *Kenichiro Arai, Jimmy Kanda{W} (5:13 Ryu's) Shisa BOY, Ryotsu Shimizu{L}
*1. *Punch Perm contra Punch Perm ~Loser Gets Punch Perm Match: "Mr. High Tension" Kotoka (5:36 Inside Cradle) Chihiro Tominaga
_*The loser must change their hair to a punch perm hairstyle, and return later in the show to show it to the fans_
*2. *Cyber Kong, Kzy{W}, Mondai Ryu (8:53 Impact) Don Fujii, Gamma, "Hollywood" Stalker Ichikawa{L}
*3. *3 Way Match: Jimmy Kagetora{W}, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin (9:26 Gurumakakari) U-T, Yosuke♡Santa Maria{L}; Dragon Kid, K-ness
*4. *Masato Yoshino{W}, Ricochet (14:27 Torbellino Crucifix) Jimmy Susumu{L}, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!
*5. *MONSTER EXPRESS vs. Millenials 6 Man Tag Team Match: T-Hawk, Eita{W}, Flamita (24:17 TKO due to to towel thrown during N�mero Uno) Akira Tozawa{L}, Shingo Takagi, Uhaa Nation
*6. *Special Tag Match: YAMATO, Naruki Doi{W} (21:39 V9 Clutch) BxB Hulk{L}, BxB Masa

The International Dream Tag match for Kobe World was announced to be Yoshino & Ricochet vs. CIMA & Matt Sydal. The former Evan Bourne will be making his first appearance in a DG ring since 2007. After their match, Yoshino & Ricochet talked about it. Yoshino remarked about the fans quickly filing out for intermission before he began speaking. He brought the fans up to speed on who Matt Sydal was, and all of his accomplishments in DG and in WWE. Ricochet told a story about fighting with him back in around 2006 when he was only 17 years old. He said that he was really young and inexperienced, but he has gotten considerable more awesome in the years since then.

Eita taunted Tozawa & Takagi over the convincing win. He told Takagi he saved Tozawa from a completely broken arm by throwing in the towel. Takagi said there was nothing convincing about it since Tozawa didn't give up or get pinned. T-Hawk & Tozawa joined in for a back and forth in advance of their Twin Gate title match at World.

Tominaga showed off his new punch perm after the semi-final. Takagi made fun of him and began to slap him around a bit. Tominaga had enough and attacked him. He was tired of his abuse, and was going to come after him. 

Dr. Muscle hit Hulk with the box, allowing Doi to score the pin. He unmasked to reveal the newest member of MAD BLANKEY; Chihiro Tominaga! Embracing the punch perm he was forced into, he will compete as Punch Tominaga. He reiterated that he would be coming after Takagi. Hulk & YAMATO argued over their Dream Gate title match, with YAMATO getting the better of it. Mochizuki lamented Hulk still being terrible on the microphone. Still, Korakuen was filled to capacity today to see their dance. He never quite imagined that this match and the punch perm match would end up connected like it was. Hulk thanked Mochizuki for dancing with him, and promised to return to Korakuen Hall next month as Dream Gate champion.


----------



## Lariatoh!

MTVDTH said:


> If TNA fails to fill Korakuen Hall ... yikes.


They're only going to Koraken ... SMDH... What does that seat 500 people?

Edit: Just googled it it's capacity is 2000, but I've been there to watch a NJPW show and it doesn't look like it could hold more than 500...


----------



## Vårmakos

But Suzukigun already has a rule-bending junior.. :sad:


----------



## Toonami4Life

KUSHIDA!


----------



## Flair Shot

KUSHIDA is IWGP Junior Champion!


----------



## malek

KUSHIDA vs Shelley next then, with Shelley probably turning.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

KUSHIDA :mark: :mark: :mark:


Eager to see if they'll have Shelley turn on him and win the belt like I guessed. Not sure what El Samurai De Sperado turning accomplishes but eh. They'll probably just give him a filler title shot somewhere down the line which they would've done anyway.


----------



## Genking48

Thanks to iheartdg.com the card for Kobe



> *7/20/2014 Hyogo, Kobe World Kinen Hall ~Kobe Pro Wrestling Festival 2014~ USTREAM*
> 0-1. Shachihoko BOY vs. "Mr. High Tension" Kotoka vs. Ryotsu Shimizu
> 0-2. K-ness, Super Shisa vs. U-T, Yosuke♡Santa Maria
> 1. 15th Anniversary Special 6 Man Tag Team Match: Masaaki Mochizuki, Don Fujii, Gamma vs. Uhaa Nation, Hollywood Stalker Ichikawa, Jushin Thunder Lyger (New Japan Pro Wrestling(
> 2. Jimmy Kanda, Jimmy Kagetora vs. Mondai Ryu, Punch Tominaga
> 3. Open the Brave Gate Championship Match: Flamita vs. Dragon Kid
> 4. Open the Triangle Gate Championship Match: Naruki Doi, Cyber Kong, Kzy vs. Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Jimmy Susumu, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin
> 5. International Dream Tag Match: Masato Yoshino, Ricochet vs. CIMA, Matt Sydal
> 6. Open the Twin Gate Championship Match: Akira Tozawa, Shingo Takagi vs. T-Hawk, Eita
> 7. Open the Dream Gate Championship Match: YAMATO vs. BxB Hulk


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Fucking Ustream...


----------



## KingCannabis

Naomichi Marufuji has defeated Yuji Nagata to become a two time GHC Heavyweight Champion!

http://www.cagematch.net/?id=1&nr=113323


----------



## EscapedIllusion

KingDio said:


> Naomichi Marufuji has defeated Yuji Nagata to become a two time GHC Heavyweight Champion!
> 
> http://www.cagematch.net/?id=1&nr=113323


Yay!! How was the match?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ham and Egger

I hope Marufuji holds it long this time than he did the first time around.


----------



## KingCannabis

EscapedIllusion said:


> Yay!! How was the match?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh I don't know, the show hasn't aired yet. I was just cruising Cagematch earlier & seen the update on the GHC title history page. Which is funny, cause I was downloading the Marufuji/KENTA GHC title match from October 2006 at the same time I seen it haha.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

KingDio said:


> Naomichi Marufuji has defeated Yuji Nagata to become a two time GHC Heavyweight Champion!
> 
> http://www.cagematch.net/?id=1&nr=113323


They finally get a fresh champ and it's Marufuji... Pffffffffffffff.


----------



## Chismo

MTheBehemoth said:


> Fucking Ustream...


Yeah, they picked a perfect moment to fuck us over. Hard. Two weeks before the G1. Motherless fucks.


----------



## Dimas75

Appearently NOAH drew 6200 fans, thats not bad if you look at the card. It was basicly Yuji Nagata vs Murufuji, and didnt have KENTA on the show.

Their last Ariake Coloseum drew 6000 with Nagata/Sugiura which is also very impressive, but it also had KENTA and a total of 6 NJPW guys on it.

I wonder who is drawing for NOAH nowadays.


----------



## Chismo

I bet only 50% of that was paid customers.


----------



## pgi86

That's 6,200 claimed attendance. Usually the attendance numbers NOAH (and other Japanese promotions) release are higher than the real attendance so it's always wise to take these official attendance numbers with a grain of salt.


----------



## Chismo

> WRESTLE-1 "IMPACT", 06.07.2014
> Tokyo Ryogoku Kokugikan
> 4,800 Fans
> 
> 1. Andy Wu & Daiki Inaba besiegen NOSAWA Rongai & MAZADA (8:23) nach einem Diving Headbutt von Inaba gegen MAZADA.
> 2. WRESTLE-1 vs. DESPERADO: Ryouji Sai , René Duprée & KAZMA SAKAMOTO besiegen Shuji Kondo, Yasufumi Nakanoue & Hiroki Murase (7:34) nach dem Nachi Waterfall von Sai gegen Murase.
> 3. British Light Heavyweight Title: Seiki Yoshioka besiegt Dean Allmark (c) (10:07) mit einer Swanton Bomb - Titelwechsel.
> 4. EWP Intercontinental Title: Hiroshi Yamato besiegt Leon van Gasteren (c) (R4 1:40) mit einer Northern Light Bomb - Titelwechsel.
> 5. Yoshihiro Takayama & Taiyo Kea besiegen Manabu Soya & Ryota Hama (8:54) nach einem Surfing Drop von Kea gegen Hama.
> 6. WRESTLE-1 vs. TNA: TAJIRI & Yusuke Kodama besiegen Ethan Carter III & Rockstar Spud (10:50) nach einem Buzzsaw Kick von TAJIRI gegen Spud.
> 7. TNA World Tag Team Title: Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards (c) besiegen Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka (15:45) nach einem Force of Nature von Richards gegen Tanaka.
> 8. World Heavyweight Title: Masakatsu Funaki besiegt Kohei Sato (c) (12:11) durch Referee Stop (Sleeper Hold) - Titelwechsel.
> 9. Hair vs. Unit Dissolution Special Singles Match: Masayuki Kono besiegt KAI (15:01) mit einem Giant Kneedrop.
> 10. Special Singles Match: Great Muta besiegt Seiya Sanada (9:53) mit einer Moonsault Press.


Eh, two Sumo Hall failures didn't prevent them from announcing the third one, for November. Granted it's Muto's anniversary show, but still, c'mon...


----------



## seabs

*:lmao at W1 taking belts left, right and center. I wonder if Mutoh was winning before TNA ruined it being for the X Title.

4,800 is abysmal too.*


----------



## Toonami4Life

Why are they doing this? It's showing they can't get even half fill it up so why are they going to continue holding shows at places they have to tarp off and have to adjust cameras so it doesn't show how empty it is?

Do they really want to be The TNA of Japan?


----------



## KingCannabis

Muta defeating Sanada with Moonsault; he can still do it with his knees the way they are? Haha. Every moonsault he's done for the past fifteen years or w/e he hits & grabs at his knees for five seconds before going for the pin ha. Surprised his knee just doesn't shatter.


----------



## cablegeddon

So basically, the reason why Noah let Nagata win the title was to give Marufuji the rub?


----------



## seabs

*Mostly because they don't have any of their own stars after doing a horrible job of creating a heir to the Kobashi/Misawa/Akiyama era.*


----------



## cablegeddon

Well Noah had Go Shiozaki but he left after Kobashi retired. 

I'm just trying to follow Noah's logic. The only reason why you would let a wrestler from a competing promotion hold your flagship title, to me, would be to put over one of your own wrestlers. Otherwise it's just a "promotion suicide" right?


----------



## Chismo

Well, there's no one other left. When KENTER departed, Marufuji was automatically promoted to No. 1. As bad as he is nowadays, he's NOAH's most recognizable face.


----------



## Obfuscation

AKBest Miyazawa Sae said:


> Thanks to iheartdg.com the card for Kobe


YAMATO vs Hulk seriously can't be the main event. I mean, really...

:hayden3



KingDio said:


> Naomichi Marufuji has defeated Yuji Nagata to become a two time GHC Heavyweight Champion!
> 
> http://www.cagematch.net/?id=1&nr=113323


Dark days.



Chismo said:


> Eh, two Sumo Hall failures didn't prevent them from announcing the third one, for November. Granted it's Muto's anniversary show, but still, c'mon...


Wait, what championship did Funaki beat Sato for? ZERO-One? This can't be.



Chismo said:


> Well, there's no one other left. When KENTER departed, Marufuji was automatically promoted to No. 1. As bad as he is nowadays, he's NOAH's most recognizable face.


This is true.

---------

:hb KUSH winning. But it is bizarre to have them beat Bucks for tag straps if he was getting the singles belt. Plus, Bullet Club is dominating everything pardon that hiccup. Hmm. Desperado is probs in Suzuki Gun to fill the void for Taichi being suspended atm. Wonder how that's going to work once he returns.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

KWF looks good IMO, Sydal's return is more than enough to sell me on the show but MATO and Hulk go WAY back so they should deliver and with this being KWF they should kick it up a notch. I have faith in both guys to deliver a stellar Main Event. Undercard is fair, kind of feel like they're wasting Uhaa in that trios match but its always a treat to see Liger in DragonGate, especially when he's working with the veterans. I suspect the Brave Gate to be sleeper of the night as I've fell in love with Flamita; I also like them keeping Dragon Kid around the Brave Gate for singles. Twin Gate should deliver as well. I expect this show to outdo last year easily, at least it looks better on paper to me.


----------



## Bubz

Sanada is in TNA and is the X Division champ? What the fuck.


----------



## Rah

Apparently being a champion in TNA adds legitimacy to Sanada and will be one of the accolades that will help cement him as W1's future ace.

Apart from running some largely contrived shit about how Okada was a two-bit lackey in TNA while Sanada "made it", I'm not quite sure what Mutoh is getting at in that reasoning.


----------



## Obfuscation

Bubz said:


> Sanada is in TNA and is the X Division champ? What the fuck.


And it's hardly the most puzzling thing about TNA atm, too.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Shirts for Nakamura, Okada, and Tanahashi are now being sold.

http://www.prowrestlingtees.com/NewJapan


----------



## FenceMan

Any other way to watch G1 if it isnt on Ustream? I thought I read somewhere here that NJPW had a different IPPV provide in Japan, couldnt we use a proxy to order from there?


----------



## Super Sonic

Meltzer:



> Ustream, the company which handles the iPPV business of New Japan, Ring of Honor and Dragon Gate, and formerly handled the business for Invicta, has informed the promotions that it is getting out of the PPV business.
> 
> Exactly when this goes down is not certain, but at press time, they were still advertising carrying Dragon Gate’s 7/20 Kobe Pro Wrestling festival show. At this point, there are no new listing for New Japan. Ustream carried the 6/29 show at Korakuen Hall, but didn’t carry the 7/4 show with the Kota Ibushi vs. Kushida IWGP jr. heavyweight title change. They had not made an announcement regarding the G-1 Climax series, but on the 6/21 show in Osaka, they talked about iPPVs on 6/29 and 7/4, and pushed the opening day of G-1 from Sapporo on 7/21 with a loaded lineup. The 7/4 show did not air as an iPPV and the New Japan site at press time lists no new cards.
> 
> The impression we were given is there would be no further ROH shows on Ustream. ROH had nothing but problems doing iPPVs, and had pulled out of doing them because of one misfire after another. The company was leery, but were convinced to go with Ustream for 5/10 in Toronto and 5/17 in New York, because Ustream had been regularly delivering shows from Japan with no problems.
> 
> Sources at ROH were very disappointed because the success of the last three shows seemed to rebuild iPPV at nearly record levels, and the shows came across with no serious technical issues. The 6/22 show actually beat the New York show on iPPV, even though it was available on regular PPV. That was said to be a big surprise, since it was a less impressive lineup and the belief was iPPV buys would be minimal with the show on PPV. The best explanation is that consumer confidence gained from putting on two successful broadcasts and two such entertaining shows. Their May numbers probably weren’t what they could have been given the lineup because a lot of the fans burned by all the problems may not have ordered.
> 
> We’re told the various companies were informed by Ustream of this a few weeks ago, and it was considered a major disappointment for both ROH and New Japan. For New Japan, it’s not that bad from their standpoint financially since they may do anywhere from a few hundred to around 1,500 orders (for the Tokyo Dome show) outside of Japan, so it’s not a big business for them. But it has garnered them a regular hardcore fan base outside of Japan. But for those fans, which as it turn out, are in high numbers readers of this publication, it’s a huge issue. While a lot of the smaller shows surface on the Internet pretty quickly, the major PPVs can take some time to do so. Also, it’s far more convenient to know ahead of time what will be on and when, and unless they can get a new carrier, it would be the end for seeing major shows live. While the time zone difference makes that hard in the U.S., it’s not as bad in Europe and some of the bigger shows that have afternoon starts can be viewed late night live on he West Coast.
> 
> The vast majority of New Japan’s iPPV business, probably along the lines of 95 to 98 percent, which is by far the most successful of any company ever, is through their Japanese carrier.
> 
> The story that we’ve heard is that Ustream was only getting 10 to 15 percent of the revenue, far less than the 50/50 split that is common in the genre. But iPPV was never a major part of their business plan, just something they started doing.
> 
> They greatly over achieved their projections and were faced with the choice to spend more on resources for servers and customer support. The latter has been a problem during live shows. The shows themselves don’t have lagging and buffering to nearly the degree most iPPVs end up having, which is probably a combination of both Ustream being the gold standard in this industry and New Japan’s in-arena production. But there are issues at times with being able to see the show after ordering. It is not unusual to order the show watch it, but if you click off and try to go back, there are problems getting back on. It’s not that unusual for people, if they don’t watch it straight through, having to order a second time and ask for a refund later because of the lack of customer support. Last year, when we were at the Observer/Figure Four party, we were going to watch a New Japan show from that week, and there were technical issues after ordering that not only wouldn’t allow the show to play, but because it had been ordered, wouldn’t even allow you to order it a second time.
> 
> And while Ustream’s reputation for New Japan shows was good, and they had no issues with ROH, there were problems with iPPVs when working with Invicta in the past, and last year’s TripleMania completely misfired and ended up instead being offered for free. AAA is going with a different carrier this year.
> 
> The reports were that Ustream didn’t like dealing with customer service on iPPV problems. Ustream did not respond to any questions regarding their future plans with iPPV.


----------



## Chismo

Motherless fucks.


----------



## FenceMan

So who is the Japanese iPPV provider and why cant we find a way to watch using a proxy?


----------



## FenceMan

Well I was able to sign up from the US with no proxy and access everything from their Japanese iPPV provider, is this some secret that no one talks about? It was very easy and I dont see the need for Ustream if we can do this??


----------



## Chismo

That's how we watched the entire Champion Carnival 2013, all 8 shows. We're talking niconico, right?


----------



## lolomanolo

No more Ustream.


----------



## Super Sonic

Official statement:



> We are sad to tell you that we have decided to shut down our Pay-Per-View (PPV) feature on October 1st, 2014.
> 
> It’s always a tough decision to discontinue any feature, but we want to direct our resources to focus on other features and continue providing the best live streaming platform possible.
> 
> Here’s what you can expect:
> 
> July 9th, 2014 we will no longer allow scheduling of PPV events past September 30th.
> September 14th, 2014 PPV event creation will be disabled.
> October 1st, 2014 we will shut down our PPV product, remove all PPV events and make all public PPV videos private videos.
> October 30th, 2014 all PayPal payments to broadcasters for ticket sales will be complete.
> 
> We encourage all users of Ustream PPV to continue using our Free Broadcasting platform, or to subscribe to our Pro Broadcasting service. Our Enterprise Pro Broadcasting plan includes the ability to hide your Ustream channel page and restrict where your content plays. Combined with your own e-commerce or payment gateway capabilities, this would allow you to build your own protected page and charge users to access it.
> 
> We are always eager to hear your feedback on this, or any other Ustream features. Please email your feedback to [email protected]
> 
> If you have a specific issue around your Ustream account and PPV, please file a support ticket at
> http://www.ustream.tv/support-ticket


----------



## Toonami4Life

Son of a mother...


----------



## Chismo

So, everything is in New Japan's hands now, we might still get the G1.

Elsewhere:


----------



## Toonami4Life

Good news, UStream has confirmed that they will air The G1 Climax events


----------



## ROHFan19

Ibushi out of G1 due to concussion....my heart = broken


----------



## Joshi Judas

Wait wut enaldo :jose


----------



## EscapedIllusion

ROHFan19 said:


> Ibushi out of G1 due to concussion....my heart = broken


Noooooooooooooooo!
I was so looking foreword to the Tanahashi match...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## flag sabbath

Gutted. So who do we think will fill Ibushi's spot? KUSHIDA? YOSHI-HASHI? Honma? Punk? :heyman6


----------



## rockdig1228

^My best guesses are Honma or Tama Tonga. Of those two, I'd rather it be Honma.

Pipe dream? New Japan brings in Adam Cole to fill that spot, since he's already going to be working the final night with the other ROH guys.


----------



## Vårmakos

KUSHIDA, you motherfucker ..


----------



## Toonami4Life

Likely Honma who fills the vacant spot.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Chismo said:


> Elsewhere:


So much better than seeing him wrestle.


----------



## Obfuscation

ROHFan19 said:


> Ibushi out of G1 due to concussion....my heart = broken


Massive blow.

Honma please as the replacement. He's the only guy to make it fit. Match vs Tana would be molten. ok, KUSHIDA would be too cool for school in his own right, but that won't happen.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Honma has been confirmed to be his replacement. Meaning he'd be like Captain New Japan and lose every match but one but they should be good matches.


----------



## Obfuscation

The match where he plays spoiler for someone should get a hell of a reaction.


----------



## Super Sonic

I say the replacement should be Marufuji.


----------



## almostfamous

So is anyone here going to pay the $110 for all the G1? I wanna support NJPW, but that's a tough pill to swallow.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I may not be a big Puro fan, but I did know that Kota Ibushi is a God inside a wrestling ring.

I've seen him wrestle only once when he teamed with Austin Aries against the Briscoe Brothers and I haven't been the same since.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

almostfamous said:


> So is anyone here going to pay the $110 for all the G1? I wanna support NJPW, but that's a tough pill to swallow.


That is 9 dollars a show and is relatively cheaper than paying individually each show or waiting until after to pay.

I dropped the cash but I had money to burn so...yeah I think it is a fair deal.


----------



## ROHFan19

almostfamous said:


> So is anyone here going to pay the $110 for all the G1? I wanna support NJPW, but that's a tough pill to swallow.


When you consider that it's 12 shows for $110, including the huge Seibu Dome show...where IMO we're going to get Nakamura/Okada...it's definitely well worth it IMO. Like the above poster said, it's $9 a show, it's cheaper than last years and anyone who bought the package last year will tell you it was well worth it.

The Ibushi thing hurts my interest in it a tiny bit, but Honma is a great replacement. He should have been in it originally anyway over Tenzan or Shelton. It just sucks that we're stripped of the following:

Ibushi vs Tanahashi, Nakamura II, Ishii II, Shibata, etc :sad:


----------



## ROHFan19

DGenerationMC said:


> I may not be a big Puro fan, but I did know that Kota Ibushi is a God inside a wrestling ring.
> 
> I've seen him wrestle only once when he teamed with Austin Aries against the Briscoe Brothers and I haven't been the same since.



That wasn't even his best match during his small ROH run. Ibushi vs Generico from both ROH and DDT :dance:dance:dance


----------



## Toonami4Life

Let's take a look at our participants.

Benjamin Gallows Honma Tenzan Yano Smith, their just there to fill up the bracket and eat pins. They ain't winning plan as simple.

Yujiro Kojima Makabe Archer Nagata, they'll get a few wins but will mostly serve as spoilers for others.

Ishii Goto Shibata Fale Naito Suzuki, they got a chance and if you're betting its worth gambling on them cause anything can happen such as injuries popping up like in The Super Junior tournament with Kozlov and Shelley this year but don't be surprised if they fall up short.

Styles Anderson Okada Nakamura Tanahashi, they are the favorites to win it all in my opinion.

So I believe the finals at The Seibu Dome will be either Tanahashi and Nakamura from Block A taking on Styles in Block B. Winner, anyone's guess.


----------



## seabs

*Winner will be Nakamura or Tanahashi who will face Okada at Tokyo Dome after he beats AJ for the belt in October at Ryogoku. Hopefully it's that route with Nakamura winning.*


----------



## leojay

What's the likeliness of Styles holding the title until WK9?

I see Okada/Tanahashi as the finals with Styles/Nakamura as the runner-ups of their respective blocks. I see Nakamura beating Styles to setup a title match. I dunno about the final, though. I say if Styles is keeping it until WK9, Tanahashi wins. Otherwise, Okada.

Can't wait for it to start, bought the full package and everything. It airs at the perfect time for me as I'm in Australia which shares the same timezone as Japan give/take half an hour, no need to stay up until 4AM watching it like those silly Americans!


----------



## Toonami4Life

First days done.


----------



## Toonami4Life

leojay said:


> What's the likeliness of Styles holding the title until WK9?
> 
> I see Okada/Tanahashi as the finals with Styles/Nakamura as the runner-ups of their respective blocks. I see Nakamura beating Styles to setup a title match. I dunno about the final, though. I say if Styles is keeping it until WK9, Tanahashi wins. Otherwise, Okada.
> 
> Can't wait for it to start, bought the full package and everything. It airs at the perfect time for me as I'm in Australia which shares the same timezone as Japan give/take half an hour, no need to stay up until 4AM watching it like those silly Americans!


I can see this happening and I'd love to see Styles take on Tanahashi at The Tokyo Dome.


----------



## Mr. I

Day One of the G1 Climax absolutely crushed WWE Battleground in quality.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*Dragon Gate "Kobe World Festival: 15th Anniversary" Review (7.20.14)
-Overall this was solid; not a bad show by any means (this is Dragon Gate) but on paper it was a lot stronger than what turned out. The good points being the continuation of establishing the Millenials as long term players, Sydal looking good and Hulk finally winning the big one. Flamita kicking out of the DragonRana was awesome, its extremely rare they let someone kick out of it. MOTN goes to the Twin Gate, it was very good but nowhere near the quality of Doicochet vs. TozaHulk last year. YAMATO/Hulk was fine but they have had way better matches in the past, despite that they delivered a satisfying conclusion to a fine bout. In a repeat of last year Dragon Gate set the bar too high with Dead or Alive but regardless I enjoyed KWF a lot.*

K-Ness & Super Shisa vs. U-T & Yosuke Santa Maria-*
Jimmy Kanda & Jimmy Kagetora vs. Mondai Ryu & Punch Tominaga-N/A
Flamita vs. Dragon Kid-***
Doi, Kong & Kzy vs. HGM, Susumu & Tanizaki-***
Masato Yoshino & Ricochet vs. CIMA & Matt Sydal-***
T-Hawk & Eita vs. Akira Tozawa & Shingo Takagi-****
YAMATO vs. BxB Hulk-****


----------



## Toonami4Life

I wonder if that finish to Yano and Suzuki was botched or there was a mixup on the refs part as that seems like a strange ending to the match.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*DRAGON GATE: KOBE PRO-WRESTLING FESTIVAL 2014*

Dark Match: Mr. High Tension Kotoka vs Ryotzu Shimizu vs Shachihoko Boy *
Dark Match: We Are Team Veteran (K-ness & Super Shisa) vs Millenials (U-T (Yosuke Santa Maria) **1/4
We Are Team Veteran (Masaaki Mochizuki, Don Fujii & Gamma) vs Uhaa Nation, "Hollywood" Stalker Ichikawa & Jushin Thunder Liger N/A
We Are Team Veteran (Masaaki Mochizuki, Don Fujii & Gamma) vs Uhaa Nation, "Hollywood" Stalker Ichikawa & Jushin Thunder Liger **1/2
Jimmyz (Jimmy Kanda & Jimmy Kagetora) vs MAD BLANKEY (Mondai Ryu & Punch Tominaga) 1/2*
Open the Brave Gate Championship: Flamita (c) vs Dragon Kid ***1/4
Open the Triangle Gate Championship: MAD BLANKEY (Naruki Doi, Cyber Kong & Kzy) (c) vs Jimmyz (Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Jimmy Susumu & Mr. Quu Quu Naoki Tanizaki Toyonaka Dolphin) ***1/4
International Dream Match: CIMA & Matt Sydal vs Monster Express (Masato Yoshino & Ricochet) ***
Open the Twin Gate Championship: Monster Express (Akira Tozawa & Shingo Takagi) (c) vs Millenials (T-Hawk & Eita) ****1/4 (_BEST Tag match in many years_)
Open the Dream Gate Championship: YAMATO (c) vs BxB Hulk ***1/2+ (_Ok, good but de Hulk's legs are inmortals?, Bad selling by Hulk_)

*Overall: 7.5 (Very Good show)*


----------



## Hera

Toonami4Life said:


> I wonder if that finish to Yano and Suzuki was botched or there was a mixup on the refs part as that seems like a strange ending to the match.


No. That was what was suppose to happen. It was never going to be a long match. It was perfect booking by New Japan. Get in and get out with that crap.

Dragon Gate show wasn't that great. Main event wasn't good. YAMATO carried Hulk. Hulk won't make for a good champ. Turning YAMATO face is an atrocious idea. Hope Shingo beats Hulk and actually gets to defend the belt for once. It's all pretty meaningless until they put the title on T-Hawk. He'll be the next guy that holds on to that belt for a decent amount of time.

1st day of G1 was really fucking good. Naito going at full speed during this G1 will hopefully shut people up about his ring work at the least. Okada and Styles have amazing chemistry together. Better than Okada and Tanahashi. Shelton actually looked really good. Think he'll surprise some people. Tenzan looks to be in great shape. Honma was the right choice to replace Ibushi although I think Kota would have beaten Tana. Nagata and Kojima can still go. Shibata and Nakamura was amazing but at the same time they can both go up another gear. Really want a longer singles match between the two. 

A reminder: Guys have off days during the G1 this year. Shibata and Suzuki aren't on day 2. KES will have their 1st G1 matches as they weren't on the opening show.


----------



## Zatiel

First day of the G1 was a blast. Yano/Suzuki is exactly what I wanted and Yano's expression afterward was adorable. Honma Vs. Tanahashi was no replacement for Ibushi Vs. Tanahashi, but it was a really fun match with lots of classic pandering and headbutt-angst from Honma. 

Shibata/Nakamura was serious business. Styles/Okada was my favorite match they've had so far and it feels like Styles is fitting into the NJPW groove much better. Also, what a gorgeous Tombstone.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Wrestle-1 has announced a 16 man tournament to be held in September with the finals being in October to crown their first champion. The title appears to be open weight so anyone can participate. And it looks like Hayashi and Kondo are issuing a challenge for the TNA tag belts again.

Source: http://keepingthespiritalive.tumblr.com/


----------



## Vårmakos

WNC/W1's Jiro "Ikemen" Kuroshio has such a bizarre gimmick, he's almost a YAMATO parody. I hope he has a decent career in W1.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Second day of the G1 is done. Surprised to see Anderson is struggling.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Not too high on Shibata/Nakamura myself. ***1/4 from my side.


Styles/Okada was great even with the Yujiro interference. ***3/4

AJ did some nice heeling and Okada was the perfect heroic babyface. Good chemistry between them too. Yet to watch Tanahashi/Honma but should be great.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Whoa, Tanahashi vs Honma was really good. Best match of Day 1 imo.

From the reviews, Ishii/Kojima, Nagata/Honma and Tanahashi/Gallows are being said to have been good matches from Day 2.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Day 3 is done. Benjamin, Okada, Goto, and Tanahashi have yet to suffer a loss while Honma Suzuki and Anderson haven't gotten on board.


----------



## Toonami4Life

I am surprised as anyone that Benjamin is leading the pack and is the only one left undefeated. Naito may be in line for a future title shot after today.


----------



## seabs

*Not really. They usually have one guy start off super strong and then fade out. I think it was Yujiro last year. Still 4 wins is 3 too many for X anyway. *


----------



## ROHFan19

Yeah I think Yujiro started last year 3-0 and finished with 10 points even.


----------



## Zatiel

I haven't seen the main event yet, but I can see people calling Day 4 the show of the year. Wonderful stuff.

Yano/Goto is a brief chase to a low blow that's funny and Yano's expressions were in top form. Smith/Benjamin was fine - not great, but had very good spots, like Smith refusing to fall for the Paydirt. It's the top four matches that made the show.

Naito/Styles was old school, with uncomfortable amounts of blood and Styles abusing the poor guy. Naito's fire was believable and maybe greater than in his tag w/ Tanahashi Vs. Shibata/Goto. Turned into a great babyface fire comeback.

Ishi/Honma was great, more fun to me than their NEVER title match. They accentuated how similar their approaches and offense were, and Honma was less of a joke-headbutter, growing so frustrated at being unable to keep Ishii down. Ishii is one of the top sellers in the world, while Honma had amazing facial expressions for his story. The idea that they might be equals in technical approach and Ishii is just tougher seemed to break Honma's heart.

Then Nagata decided to make tonight hard for Nakamura. I'm a sucker for those rare nights when a veteran decides to try to knock off a current top guy. It made me want to catch up on Nagata's NOAH stuff. Took me back to when I fell in love with ol' Blue Justice. As much as I love swaggy, never-sell Nakamura, I'd like him to show wear in his next match from having taken such a beating to win this.

So if Shibata Vs. Tanahashi is as good as people say, then yeah, you're not going to top this. At least three great matches, each a different kind of match.


----------



## Hera

People are missing the point as to why Tanahashi and Shibata was a five star match. It had nothing to do with the wrestling (which wasn't bad but not as good as other things on the show).

It was the closing of a chapter between the two. Even before the match starts you have the imagery of Tanahashi with the lights on him on the turnbuckle interacting with the crowd and Shibata in the middle of the dark ring with his eyes close and back to Tanahashi. This was a match about a difference in wrestling styles and ideals. Tanahashi only gained an advantage in the match when he relied on his style of wrestling. In the strike exchanges Shibata came out on top. Instead of Tana sticking to what he knows he tried in a lot of ways to beat Shibata at his own game. The call back to their match at the G1 last year where Tanahashi won after rolling up Shibata when he went for the go 2 sleep was fantastic and this time Shibata kicked out. Tanahashi going for the 2nd High Fly Flow instead of going for the pin is also a nod to the fact that Shibata went for more than he needed to in their last match. Shibata pinning Tanahashi was 10 years in the making. There was also the little bow Shibata gave Tanahashi too. Lots of little things in that match.

That's really why it's five stars with a lot of people. It told an incredible story. Naito and Styles was better in the ring.


I'm watching the show right now. Goto and Styles was really, really good. Shelton made Shibata look like a star. Crowd is in love with Shibata right now. Super over. Ishii and Gallows was great too.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Any idea how many stars Meltzer threw at the Day 4 matches?


----------



## Good News Barrett

styles/goto finishing sequence was just stupendous.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Styles/Goto, Nakamura/Honma and Okada/Naito- Day 5 here I come :mark:


----------



## Groovemachine

Just starting Day 5.

G1 so far has been swell. Still need to get round to Nakamura/Nagata as that sounds like fun, but I have Ishii/Honma and Shibata/Tanahashi both at ****, with Styles/Naito at ***3/4. Really enjoyed Ishii/Kojima as well. Ishii is having a great tournament like last year, but I'm in agreement that Honma is stealing this one, he has been on top form.


----------



## KingCannabis

http://www.cagematch.net/?id=1&nr=114302

Joe Doering defeated Suwama to win the Triple Crown. What's with the sudden surge of title changes in AJ? Third Triple Crown champion in like what three months? And I've never watched any of Joe Doering's matches, is he even any good?


----------



## Toonami4Life

Well Honma won't be losing on Day 6 at least, he has that day off.


----------



## ROHFan19

Makabe broke his jaw and is out for G1. Tanahashi also was in the hospital with neck problems. No word if he'll be out.

Source: Wrestling Observer.

Fuck.


----------



## Toonami4Life

...DAMN!

I hate that for Makabe and thought he was just kayfabing the injured jaw and I hope Tanahashi will be alright as well. I hope its nothing serious and both will be okay.

The G1 was going so well and then this happens.


----------



## Zatiel

That's terrible, but also the inevitability of this approach to the G1. I love watching it, but so many wrestlers trying to have notable matches this frequently is guaranteed to injure some of them. It happened last year and it's happening again now.

As a fan, I selfishly want them to keep this up. Day 4 was incredible. But as a human being, I hope management order more wrestlers to take it easier for more nights in the future.


----------



## Hera

ROHFan19 said:


> Makabe broke his jaw and is out for G1. Tanahashi also was in the hospital with neck problems. No word if he'll be out.
> 
> Source: Wrestling Observer.
> 
> Fuck.


Makabe isn't out of the G1. He still has a jaw injury and he's not fully healed. The Tokyo Sport article was him talking about how he's still having issues. No where is it reported that he's been withdrawn. 

Tanahashi was taken to the hospital with neck and spine problems. The main doctor of New Japan checked him out and nothing serious was found. He's having another scan today in Tokyo. Tana himself tweeted that he was okay.


major edit: Big Dave's puro info when it comes to stuff like this sucks ass. I read the Makabe Tokyo Sport article myself before this was even posted. There's no information on the New Japan site about him withdrawing and New Japan posted some updates to the site today. The doctor's tweet is right here https://twitter.com/BTMISAWA/status/493787142095912960 in regards to Tanahashi. Here's Tana's tweet saying he's fine https://twitter.com/tanahashi1_100/status/493791088730058753

I just checked Makabe's blog and twitter as well. Nothing suggest that he's withdrawn. If anything he said he's having shoulder and wrist issues on his blog.


----------



## Hera

Zatiel said:


> That's terrible, but also the inevitability of this approach to the G1. I love watching it, but so many wrestlers trying to have notable matches this frequently is guaranteed to injure some of them. It happened last year and it's happening again now.
> 
> As a fan, I selfishly want them to keep this up. Day 4 was incredible. But as a human being, I hope management order more wrestlers to take it easier for more nights in the future.


They did make it easier. Last year it was a full 2 weeks with no days off. This year the tournament is spread out over a month-ish with days off and with adding in more wrestlers it gives everyone a night off as well. The upcoming Korakuen Hall show for example doesn't have Okada or Tanahashi. 

Makabe broke his jaw in a match when Goto knocked the shit out of him. He came back 4 weeks later (took time off during Best of the Super Junior) and has been wrestling since. It's not a new injury and he's trying to work though it. Also with how much focus people have been putting on his jaw it's more than likely the severity of it is a work. Tanahashi on the other hand has had neck and back problems for a long time now so to see him getting checked out after matches against Shibata and Fale doesn't seem like anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

G1 has been BOSS so far. So glad my dawg Tenzan has been bringing it this year. I totally :mark: -ed when he beat Anderson. Shibata vs Nakamura was mesmerizing and a sign that New Japan is finally ready to pull the trigger on Shibata whilst Shibata/Tanahashi was more a :mark: fest. I believe Shibata is now 3-0 against Tanahashi. KENKA STRONG STYLE killing Mutoh-ism :mark: I understand why they're pushing him but Fale does nothing for me and I'm hoping they're just using him as a transitional champion because they didn't want to waste a big Nakamura match against the next champion. I like the fact they're having a little bit more matches end via submission this year. I think last year Benjamin won one match via Ankle Lock and Naito beat Anderson with his shitty Koji Clutch on the last day and this year we've already had 4 matches end via submission. So far so good.


----------



## almostfamous

So who do you guys have winning the tourny at this point? Do think their finally done punishing Shibata and giving him the push? Or maybe Nakamura to set up Okada vs Naka at Wrestlekingdom (you gotta think they'll have this big $ match eventually).


----------



## almostfamous

Hera said:


> Tanahashi on the other hand has had neck and back problems for a long time now so to see him getting checked out after matches against Shibata and Fale doesn't seem like anything out of the ordinary.


That's true, but that nasty bordertoss/razor's edge made me wince knowing how bad of shape Tanahashi's back is in.


----------



## Lazyking

I have Shibata winning and I want him to win.. I'd do Shibata vs. Nakamura for the title at WK


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

almostfamous said:


> So who do you guys have winning the tourny at this point?


I just went through all the matchups and got *Nakamura (16) vs Naito (16)* in the Final. With *Okada (16) vs Shibata (14)* for 3rd place. The big factor in it was the Naito/Okada result for the B block and Tana/Nakamura I got Nakamura winning, but could very well end in a draw. If that occurs I have them tied at 15 points, and creates a very dramatic scenario.

It could end up. Tana vs Naito. Okada vs Nakamura. But I doubt they want the leaders of Chaos to face eachother over for what seems like nothing/3rd place.


----------



## flag sabbath

I think it'll be Nakamura vs. Okada in the final & Tanahashi vs. AJ for third place. They have a dome to sell out & those are the biggest money matches. Shibata's wins over Tana & Shinskay, and Naito pinning AJ & Okada give those guys plenty of post-G1 momentum without them actually winning the thing.


----------



## Hera

almostfamous said:


> So who do you guys have winning the tourny at this point? Do think their finally done punishing Shibata and giving him the push? Or maybe Nakamura to set up Okada vs Naka at Wrestlekingdom (you gotta think they'll have this big $ match eventually).


Shibata beating Tanahashi clean would have been enough but they had him go over Nakamura as well. The crowds are really warming to him. He doesn't need the G1 win and he'll get his shots in 2015 when it comes to the title if this G1 is anything to go by. Tanahashi or Nakamura will win the A block. Okada or Naito will win the B block. While I always said Tana was going to win it all I'm starting to think it will be Okada. Naito will get a title shot at either one of the Destruction events or King of Pro Wrestling. 

A lot of people think Styles will drop the belt before Wrestle Kingdom but I don't see it happening. He's dropping it in the Tokyo Dome.


----------



## cablegeddon

Tanahashi vs Shibata had great moments but I can't put it up there with great matches like Tanahashi vs Suzuki @ King of Prowrestling 2012

It was a lack of finesse here and there, and overall feel. And that final go2sleep was ok but not great, not awesome.


----------



## Hera

cablegeddon said:


> Tanahashi vs Shibata had great moments but I can't put it up there with great matches like Tanahashi vs Suzuki @ King of Prowrestling 2012
> 
> It was a lack of finesse here and there, and overall feel. And that final go2sleep was ok but not great, not awesome.


If you knew what you were watching in terms of the story you'd never say that match was better in terms of overall feel. Tanahashi and Suzuki isn't anywhere near the same level. Nothing in New Japan for that matter is on the same level. Judging that match simply in terms of the wrestling is missing the point entirely. 

Shibata has dubbed the go 2 sleep + pk combo the G2PK btw.


----------



## Super Sonic

Meltzer's ratings in the Observer this week are...

7/23:



> My ratings for Aomori were: Kojima vs. Ishii (***3/4), Benjamin vs. Fale (*½), Goto vs. Takahashi (***½), Archer vs. Naito (***1/4), Nagata vs. Honma (****), Nakamura vs. Smith Jr. (***3/4), Styles vs. Yano (***1/4), Okada vs. Tenzan (***½), Makabe vs. Anderson (***) and Tanahashi vs. Gallows (***1/4)


7/26:
Suzuki vs. Tenzan ***
Ishii vs. Honma ****1/4
Archer vs. Makabe ***1/4
Nakamura vs. Nagata ****1/2
Styles vs. Naito ****1/2
Anderson vs. Okada ****
Tanahashi vs. Shibata ****1/2

7/28:
Gallows vs. Ishii ***1/4
Kojima vs. Smith ***1/4
Suzuki vs. Takahashi ***1/4
Benjamin vs. Shibata ****
Styles vs. Goto ***3/4
Tanahashi vs. Fale ***1/4
Nakamura vs. Honma ***3/4
Naito vs. Okada ****1/4


----------



## Lariatoh!

Man I love the G1. Just watched Styles/Suzuki

:wall


----------



## Toonami4Life

If AJ wants to make it to the finals he needs help from Suzuki, Archer, and Goto as they are Okada's final opponents.


----------



## Good News Barrett

Honma might be the greatest face ever. He's the most over guy on the tournament and he has 0 points. Shibata Katsuuuuuyori had a kickass match as usual with Honma. They had the crowd on their palms the entire time. 

Swag/Tanahashi was great face/face main event. It might be underwhelming for some considering what they have done (and what they're capable of), but still a very enjoyable main event

Styles/Archer was good. It's incredible AJ has wrestled many types of guys so far with various skillsets and he has wrestled with them different styles each time and turned out to be good. 


Best tourney ever?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Any reviews out yet anywhere?


----------



## Good News Barrett

http://www.voicesofwrestling.com/2014/08/03/new-japan-g1-climax-24-night-8-review/

http://wrestlingarchive.wordpress.com/2014/08/03/njpw-g1-climax-day-8-report/


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ah thanks, I mostly read the reviews on Voices of Wrestling and PWTorch. Had looked up Voices of Wrestling few minutes ago but didn't find it.

PWTorch got slow after Day 7 I think.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Wish Honma had won, it would've been a huge moment for him beating Shibata and the place would've come unglued if he had.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

Honma is truly over as hell, wow.


----------



## Toonami4Life

So in the last lap before the finals who do you got? I'm going with my gut and after AJ's performances I'll say he'll be facing Shibata in the finals Sunday while Tanahashi and Okada get the consolation match.


----------



## Good News Barrett

Styles vs Shibata.. oh man the thought of watching that match


----------



## Hera

Toonami4Life said:


> So in the last lap before the finals who do you got? I'm going with my gut and after AJ's performances I'll say he'll be facing Shibata in the finals Sunday while Tanahashi and Okada get the consolation match.


Styles isn't winning the G1 so to put him in the final against anyone where he'd lose is a bad idea. He'll get a solid match against a big name and get a big win to further cement himself as a legitimate champion. The other part I think you have right. I think the final will be Tanahashi vs Okada.


----------



## Mr. Kennedy

Honma/Shibata was fucking brilliant. Just an excellent match. This tournament has been fantastic so far, less parity than last years and thank God for that.

I'm torn on what the final will be. My gut feeling at the beginning was Nakamura over Styles in the final, Okada over Tanahashi in the runner-up match. Okada, by virtue of beating Styles on Day 1, gets a title match against AJ at KOPW/Power Struggle and gets the belt back, setting up Nakamura Vs. Okada.

The big question is whether they want to sacrifice Tanahashi in such a manner, since he's a major factor in drawing those big crowds.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Wrestle Kingdom - Okada/Nakamura and Styles/ Tana


----------



## Toonami4Life

I don't know why they won't let Honma get a win. He's not facing anyone left who'll be in the finals. Unless their trying to make sure he's humble when they do push him and don't let him get an ego due to being put in the G1 with Ibushi's injury. That's what Japanese promotions do with their talent I've read and seen.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

Toonami4Life said:


> I don't know why they won't let Honma get a win. He's not facing anyone left who'll be in the finals. Unless their trying to make sure he's humble when they do push him and don't let him get an ego due to being put in the G1 with Ibushi's injury. That's what Japanese promotions do with their talent I've read and seen.


I think they are trying to build up the moment when he gets his high profile win to be as big as possible. 

People cheer Honma because he has been an underdog for such a long time, so you want to make his eventual push to seem organic instead of having him suddenly score wins over opponents that he lost to before only because he's popular.

Honma is primed for a push though, he has the crowd in the palm of his hands and is in incredibly physical condition. The moment when he gets his first big win will be huge.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Lariatoh! said:


> Wrestle Kingdom - Okada/Nakamura and Styles/ Tana


Yes please :mark:


----------



## Lazyking

I think the Honma win had to come against Shibata and in this G1. I thought that was the story. Otherwise, you're just stretching out the win until I guess Wrestle Kingdom?

I don't want him beating Shelton for his only win. That's lame and the build up would mean nothing to me.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah I'd have had him beat Shibata too but regardless, it will be pretty sweet when he picks up his first win.

Tanahashi and Okada have been mirroring each other in the tournament- they win and lose on the exact same days. I pick them as the final with Okada winning his second G1. Nakamura wins the belt off AJ sometime at KOPW, and Tanahashi faces Styles at WK8 and beats him and hopefully the Bullet Club finally disbands.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Don't know why people are saying AJ is going to lose the title so soon, it'd make more sense for him to hold it until WK in my opinion. With the matches he's been having and having won the crowd over if I am New Japan I'm locking him up for a long term contract.


----------



## Hera

Toonami4Life said:


> Don't know why people are saying AJ is going to lose the title so soon, it'd make more sense for him to hold it until WK in my opinion. With the matches he's been having and having won the crowd over if I am New Japan I'm locking him up for a long term contract.


I don't think you bring in AJ Styles and not have him have a big match against Tanahashi. That match needs the title. Okada and Nakamura does not. Tanahashi beats Styles at WK9 to break the cycle of the G1 winners not winning at the dome show. He becomes the most decorated champion in New Japan's history at the biggest possible place and moment when it comes to New Japan. He'll drop the title to Shibata, Okada, Nakamura or Naito and I don't think you'll see Tanahashi as IGWP heavyweight champ again after that. 

Personally I think it'd be a hell of a thing for Tanahashi to overcome Nakamura (he already has as he finally leads the series), Okada (remember during Okada's last reign he said he'd never challenge him again as long as he held the belt. a little meaningless now that Okada's dropped it but Tana's come up short against Okada a lot) and Styles (gaijin champ who's viewed as the best in the world who's got a little history with Tana) on the road to winning the IWGP belt again only for him to eventually drop it to his most hated rival in Shibata. 

The way New Japan are building up 2015 is really exciting right now. They're booking Shibata mad strong (Fale's pinned Nakamura and Tanahshi in the middle of the ring but they protected Shibata with the count out loss), Naito's looks great, Suzuki is on this incredible run, Styles is out of this world and you still have Okada, Nakamura and Tanahashi. Wrestle Kingdom will be really simple booking. They're not going to do anything crazy for the big dome show. After however it seems like 6 guys all have a legitimate chance of winning the big belt. That's not really existed for 3+ years now.


----------



## almostfamous

So is this the best G1 of all time yet?


----------



## Good News Barrett

almostfamous said:


> So is this the best G1 of all time yet?


:agree:

Meltzer on his show said last G1 was the best he's ever seen and this year's blows that one out of water


----------



## Zatiel

Meltzer's claim surprised me, though I can't think of a better tournament I've seen, at least up to the current point. I imagine it won't blow its final days.

But for those who prefer other tournaments, which are they? I'd love to watch those next. I know some old Super J-Cups are beloved.


----------



## Mr. Kennedy

1994 G1 was really good. The emotion of the 1996 G1 with Riki Choshu saying it was his last tournament, and his match with Hashimoto, is amongst my personal favourites.

Much like Meltzer, I'm going to wait until the final standings play out to get super excited about the booking. The booking this year has been pretty weak up to this point with all the focus on the Bullet Club, and the G1 has blinded people to that by showcasing so many great matches so close together. G1 was the best thing to happen to AJ Styles, however, this was just what he needed to gain traction in New Japan. 

A potential Styles/Tanahashi match at the Dome sounds pretty spectacular on paper. I just have my heart set on Nakamura getting the World Title back....


----------



## seabs

*So looking at the final day and the card order and knowing that Makabe/AJ and Tanahashi/Smith MUST be deciders as they're the last match for each block this is what I'm predicting. 

Block B is between AJ and Okada. AJ in the Final as champ doesn't really mean much because I don't think anyone buys AJ winning G1 while champion so Okada almost has to win Block B now. Their next matches are vs Yujiro and Archer so barring a big shock they go into the last day level. Okada beat AJ on Day 1 so if Okada beats Suzuki then AJ is out anyway so I'm figuring Okada and AJ BOTH lose on the last day and Okada goes through on the breaker when Makabe beats AJ. AJ loses 3 matches which is fine and Naito and Makabe are fine as potential challengers @ Kobe next month. AJ gets the 2nd spot at least with one more win as he beat Suzuki. If Suzuki beats Anderson AND Okada then he could take 2nd from Okada but that won't happen so Anderson probably beats Suzuki to leave it between AJ and Okada for both spots on the last day.

Block A is now down to Tanahashi/Nakamura/Shibata/Fale. I'm glad we can't have a 5 way tie for 1st in one Block due to even steven booking like last year where Naito won and nobody could work it out after the match. Tanahashi/Smith is the main event so Tanahashi has to still be in contention for 1st. Fale just beat Nakamura for a belt so New Japan booking dictates that Nakamura gets his win back over Fale. If Tanahashi loses to Nagata then he can still win by beating Smith because he has the breaker over Nakamura assuming Nakamura goes 1-1 too. I see them both winning tomorrow and Nakamura beating Fale leaving Tanahashi just to beat Smith but Smith pulls off the big upset in the main event. Must be a reason Tanahashi/Smith is main eventing over Fale/Nakamura or even AJ/Makabe. Tanahashi onto 14 and Nakamura beating Fale puts Fale out of contention for 2nd. Shibata would have to win both matches vs Ishii and Gallows at least which is possible and he has the breaker over both Nakamura and Tanahashi so Shibata winning is still very possible. Shibata almost has to beat Ishii to make the last day exciting and not a two horse race so either one of Tanahashi or Nakamura go 2-0 or Shibata goes 2-0 and wins the block. I see Gallows beating Shibata for the upset leaving Tanahashi in 2nd. They need a big Tanahashi singles match for Seibu dome and I don't see Nakamura not finishing top 2 after dropping the IC Title. Plus you can easily put Shibata in a big tag with Goto unlike Nakamura or Tanahashi.

So I've got a Nakamura/Okada Final with AJ/Tanahashi. That's a double main event which should do fine in Seibu Dome along with Nakamura/Okada being the G1 Final. Nakamura wins and Okada beats AJ for the belt in Ryogoku setting up a G1 rematch at Tokyo Dome and probably a Tanahashi/AJ rematch too because Tanahashi needs to co main event in a big singles match.*


----------



## Toonami4Life

So Friday's show at Yokohama it looks like will determine whether AJ or Okada goes to the finals. They can deal with Yujiro and Archer easily enough tomorrow but in their final match AJ has to face Makabe while Okada faces Minoru. All Okada has to do is win both and he's a lock while AJ needs to win and Okada has to lose to Suzuki if he wants to make it.

While in Block A Shibata needs help as while he has the tiebreaker over Hiroshi and Nakamura he has to go win his last two matches and hope both of them lose at least once if he wants to make it for the first time.

As for booking it looks like Bullet Club is gonna reignite their feud with Suzukigun and should have a multi man match between the groups Sunday.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I can't see the latest posts in this thread for some reason.


----------



## Morrison17

Maybe because I dont watch NJPW regulary, but I dont get the booking at all. (finished day 4)
Champion lost in 2 out 3 matches, and the guy who beat him lost to anderson.

And Tanahashi lost to some weird looking guy, while Shelton won all 4 matches (glad for him, one of all time favourites). 
Either it's a usual thing or NJPW is trying to make wrestling as legit as possible, I'm not a fan of the booking. Fortunately matches has been from good to great by far. Going to watch day 5 later today.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

Morrison17 said:


> Maybe because I dont watch NJPW regulary, but I dont get the booking at all. (finished day 4)
> Champion lost in 2 out 3 matches, and the guy who beat him lost to anderson.
> 
> And Tanahashi lost to some weird looking guy, while Shelton won all 4 matches (glad for him, one of all time favourites).
> Either it's a usual thing or NJPW is trying to make wrestling as legit as possible, I'm not a fan of the booking. Fortunately matches has been from good to great by far. Going to watch day 5 later today.


There's a bit of a story behind Tanahashi losing to the weird looking guy (Shibata I assume) so there was logic behind the booking.

They are basically the polar opposites as far as their styles go, Shibata is a "shoot" style wrestler who takes influences from MMA and kickboxing while Tanahashi has always been an advocate for more slow-paced, old school American style wrestling. Tanahashi has often publicly criticized Shibata's style as something that's going to dull the audiences to the wrestler's pain and ultimately do more harm than good for the industry.

The current storyline between the two seems to be that Shibata appears to have a style advantage over Tanahashi since he is able to drag Tanahashi into a brawl that he cannot win. 

In NJPW, less accomplished wrestlers can win over bigger names because of their "style", which is why you will see more than a few "upsets" during the tournament (at the end of the day the bigger names still win more than they lose though). It's not like WWE where Swagger will suddenly start dominating Cesaro because they have switched places on their position on the card.


----------



## Lazyking

AJ losing two matches was to set rematches for the title. Not really that hard to understand. The G1 climax being a round robin tournament, you have to create drama somehow hence why the booking is the way it is, instead of seeing the top guys steamroll everyone.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Well like I said, Friday's show will determine whether AJ or Okada goes on to the finals.

And here's something to dread, if Fale beats Nakamura and Tanahashi loses as well, he'll be in the finals.


----------



## Lazyking

I'd have AJ go to the finals, meaning Okada loses and then have AJ lose to Nakamura, Shibata or Tanahashi.

oh wait fuck.. Shibata is pretty much elimnated..

okay, I could see a Okada/Nakamura final with either winning then the rematch at WK. Or Tanahahi wins, setting up Styles/Tanahashi at WK


----------



## Toonami4Life

Shibata can only get in if he wins, Tanahashi loses, and Fale/Nakamura ends in a no contest like a double countout or something.

I don't know what they got against Shibata, he should at least make the consolation match.


----------



## Good News Barrett

Toonami4Life said:


> Shibata can only get in if he wins, Tanahashi loses, and Fale/Nakamura ends in a no contest like a double countout or something.
> 
> I don't know what they got against Shibata, he should at least make the consolation match.


njpw wants big names like Okada and Tanahashi to headline seibu dome show. 

:meltzer


----------



## Vårmakos

Shibata isn't winning. They're protecting him so he's probably due for a push some time after WK.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Good News Barrett said:


> njpw wants big names like Okada and Tanahashi to headline seibu dome show.
> 
> :meltzer


I love Okada's and Tanahashi's matches as much as the next guy but those have been played out. A change of pace would be refreshing.


----------



## Zatiel

MTVDTH said:


> Shibata isn't winning. They're protecting him so he's probably due for a push some time after WK.


Yep. Shibata has knocked off Nakamura and Tanahashi, and broke Benjamin's undefeated streak. He's been given plenty in this tournament to be hot afterward.


----------



## EscapedIllusion

Shibata/Ishii was off to a hot start I think this match would've be great if it wasn't for Ishii's injury.He looked really hurt and I think at one point he took the PK when he was suppose to get out of the way,not sure about that spot but Ishii was really hurt.Pretty sure the match ended abruptly because of the injury.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Toonami4Life said:


> I love Okada's and Tanahashi's matches as much as the next guy but those have been played out. A change of pace would be refreshing.


Tanahashi vs Okada is probably going to be the final. It's fine and I have no idea why it bothers anyone if they really enjoy their matches as much as they claim they do.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I really wouldn't mind an Okada/Tanahashi final. Save Okada/Nakamura for the Dome.

With Tana and Okada mirroring each other's wins and losses on every day of G1, it looks possible.


----------



## aivaz

I haven't been watching any of this, but very interested in the booking considering this is their first go at multiple dome shows a year for like a decade, and that was well after they should've stopped. They don't look like they will go near filling the venue they've booked, which I think they expected. Anywhere around ~20k is still the third largest wrestling crowd this year behind WrestleMania and Jan 4. It would be great if they got any more than that. It's hard to imagine it could do that well though, considering nobody knows the card until 48 hours before. Should of let it run a week after, so they had time to hype it up.

They're going to run a couple of Block A vs. Block B matches on the final night as well, other than the finals and consolation spot. I'm thinking Nakamura/AJ is the final, Tanahashi/Okada for the consolation and something like Shibata/Suzuki and Naito/Fale as well. Alternatively: Nakamura/AJ, Shibata/Okada with Tanahashi/Naito as another big match. Don't know.


----------



## Super Sonic

Next batch of Meltzer's ***+ 2014 G-1 Climax ratings

July 31 in Hamamatsu:
Yugi Nagata vs. Davey Boy Smith, Jr. ***
Satoshi Kojima vs. Katsuyori Shibata ***3/4
Hirooki Goto vs. Karl Anderson ***3/4
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Shelton Benjamin ***1/4
AJ Styles vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan ***1/2
Toru Yano vs. Kazuchika Okada ***1/4
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii ****1/2

August 1 @ Korakuen Hall:
Satoshi Kojima vs. Shelton Benjamin ***1/4
Hirooki Goto vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan ****1/2
Bad Luck Fale vs. Tomoaki Honma ***1/2
Togi Makabe vs. Tetsuya Naito ****1/4
AJ Styles vs. Minoru Suzuki ****3/4
Yuji Nagata vs. Katsuyori Shibata ****1/2
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Tomohiro Ishii ****3/4

August 3 in Osaka:
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Davey Boy Smith, Jr. ****1/4
Yuji Nagata vs. Shelton Benjamin ***3/4
Doc Gallows vs. Satoshi Kojima ***1/4
Hirooki Goto vs. Tetsuya Naito ****1/4
AJ Styles vs. Lance Archer ***3/4
Togi Makabe vs. Minoru Suzuki ****
Tomoaki Honma vs. Katsuyori Shibata ****3/4
Yujiro Takahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada ***1/2
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura ****1/2

August 4 in Nagoya:
Tomoaki Honma vs. Davey Boy Smith, Jr. ***1/4
Minoru Suzuki vs. Tetsuya Naito ***1/2
Satoshi Kojima vs. Shinsuke Nakamura ***3/4
AJ Styles vs. Karl Anderson ***3/4
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shelton Benjamin ***1/4
Hirooki Goto vs. Kazuchika Okada ****1/2


----------



## seabs

*So they changed the match order for Day 11 which counts for something. Okada/Suzuki is after AJ/Makabe now which means AJ is 100% beating Makabe because there's 0% they have the last G1 Block match with nothing at stake. AJ winning the Block is pointless as he has the belt and they aren't ending on Suzuki costing Okada the spot and AJ progressing. That would be dumb. So AJ and Okada both win with Okada in the Final. AJ/Naito at Kobe next month. As for Block A it's between Tanahashi and Nakamura for who wins. Nakamura should almost surely win because there's no way they give Fale one of the big 4 spots at Seibu which he'd be guaranteed if he won. So that means Tanahashi has to win to advance. Tanahashi/Smith not going on last now actually makes me inclined to believe that he'll lose but then Shibata would also have to lose. If Shibata loses then it's Okada/Nakamura in the Final. If Shibata wins then it's Okada/Tanahashi in the Final. No way Tanahashi isn't in one of the main events so Shibata has to lose if Tanahashi finished 2nd. Still hoping for Nakamura/Okada and Tanahashi/Styles because I'm so done with Tanahashi/Okada working the same arm work vs leg work match now. Yes it's a great formula they have but I'm ready for something different at this point and Tanahashi/Styles is a great co main event for Seibu.

Expect to get at least one more major singles bout underneath too. My bet would be Suzuki against either Shibata or Sakuraba. Maybe Benjamin gets a IC Title shot against Fale. They're almost definitely doing KES vs Anderson/Gallows but that could extend to a 6 man of course. Maybe they even give Honma another big match against someone from Block B like Makabe and let him beat someone worth more than Shelton friggin Benjamin. *


----------



## Toonami4Life

For The Seibu Dome their probably will be a multi man tag match between Bullet Club and Suzukigun. Fale or Yujiro might defend the IC or NEVER Belt if he's not in that. Tencozy since they also beat both Gallows and Anderson during the G1 in singles probably want a shot at the IWGP Tag Belts as well. If they want have them defend the NWA Tag Titles against someone like Nagata and Manabu. El Desperado will be facing someone like Tiger Mask or Mascara Dorada to build momentum for a feud and eventual title match with KUSHIDA.

Taichi's suspension is almost up also so Suzukigun will be back at full strength soon.


----------



## Mr. Kennedy

Can't see Fale making the top four either.

The possibility of Shibata sneaking through the back door is the kind of thing I love about this, even if it's a red herring, it's cool to consider. Nakamura needs Tanahashi to lose to have a chance, and to me its between those two to win the whole thing. I'm rooting for Shinsuke all the way, for what its worth. AJ winning the block isn't the worst idea - he needs all the cred he can get since he got the World Title so early, and making it to the very end would make sense, though it telegraphs the finish of the final since I can't imagine Styles takes the whole thing regardless.


----------



## Defrost

Wow did I not expect them to do Shinsuke vs Rainmaker on less than 2 days notice


----------



## malek

F*ck ! Really wanted to see Styles vs Shibata in that special match


----------



## Toonami4Life

Can't believe Honma went winless. C'mon, he's perhaps the most over talent on the roster and the crowds love him he should've gotten the win over Benjamin.

Styles/Tanahashi and Okada/Nakamura should be fantastic.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Honma :jose :jose


Nakamura/Okada and Tanahashi/Styles though :banderas :mark: :mark:


----------



## Good News Barrett

i was expecting Styles/Shibata

Okada & Tanahashi must be the Cena of NJPW. I always see them in main events


----------



## Toonami4Life

Anyone else think they should've done like they did before? Where the top two from each blocks face each other in singles and the winners of that face off later that night?


----------



## Hera

Nakamura vs Okada
Styles vs Tanahashi
Goto vs Shibata
Ishii vs Anderson
Naito vs Honma
reDRagon vs timesplitters
Liger/CNJ vs Cole and Bennett
YOSHI-HASHI/Yano/Sakuraba vs Iizuka/Shetlon/Suzuki
Nakanishi/Makabe/Nagata vs Gallows/Fale/Takahashi
Taguchi/Tiger Mask/TenCozy vs El Desperado/TAKA/KES

That's a really boring card for the final. Outside of the top 2 matches and the JR tag team title match I don't see the point in giving a shit about the rest. Goto vs Honma and Shibata vs Naito would have been much better choices.


----------



## Good News Barrett

and Goto/Shibata has already been done many times.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Good News Barrett said:


> i was expecting Styles/Shibata
> 
> Okada & Tanahashi must be the Cena of NJPW. I always see them in main events



Yeah they are the top stars along with Nakamura. The shows are usually headlined by one of the three, I never felt AJ would make it to the finals anyway.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Naito and Honma could steal the show. Goto and Shibata should be good as well and Anderson and Ishii could be a darkhorse. TimeSplitters and ReDragon should be a classic.


----------



## Hera

Good News Barrett said:


> i was expecting Styles/Shibata
> 
> Okada & Tanahashi must be the Cena of NJPW. I always see them in main events


Styles and Shibata were never making the final. They needed a big match to draw a big walk up for the Seibu Dome. I think it's strange to do a match you'd been saving for 2 years on 2 days notice but Jado and Gedo's booking doesn't make any sense to me. 

Ishii vs Anderson makes no sense in terms of a storyline. They build up Suzuki-Gun vs Bullet Club more. Ishii isn't in a tag team. Why couldn't they put Fale in this match? Or Shelton? I don't get that match.

Naito already looks like a geek. If they give Honma the big win here it makes Naito look even worse. His big wins over Styles and Okada will be meaningless. Why not have Goto vs Honma? Goto is the biggest geek in New Japan and having Honma get a big win over him works out better and it protects Naito more. Even if Naito wins who cares? bu bu bu it will be a great match!!1!!!1!1 Please. You need more than that. Naito needs big wins and this match isn't it.

Goto and Shibata has been done to death. Why are they even having this match? What is the point? Sure it makes sense in terms of the story but the tension between the two was solved in the tag match they had against Nakajima and Saito in NOAH. They already killed off a lot of Shibata's momentum with his loss to Gallows of all people so if he loses to Goto then why did you even bother giving him the big wins over Tanahashi and Nakamura? Naito vs Shibata would have been the better choice. A massive match with two guys that got massive wins in both of their blocks. Win or lose each guy would come off looking great. It would be a fresh match up and something new for the fans to see.

Lazy and uninspiring booking with all of these special singles matches. Not impressed.

Save us KUSHIDA.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Styles vs. Tanahashi kada


----------



## Toonami4Life

Shirts for Ishii, Goto, Makabe, and Ibushi are up at ProWrestlingTees

http://www.prowrestlingtees.com/NewJapan


----------



## Lariatoh!

Toonami4Life said:


> Can't believe Honma went winless. C'mon, he's perhaps the most over talent on the roster and the crowds love him he should've gotten the win over Benjamin.
> 
> *Styles/Tanahashi and Okada/Nakamura should be fantastic*.


So fantastic I thought these two matches would the dome main events.


----------



## Lazyking

Toonami4Life said:


> Shirts for Ishii, Goto, Makabe, and Ibushi are up at ProWrestlingTees
> 
> http://www.prowrestlingtees.com/NewJapan



stone Pitbull! Fuck yea take my money!!!

Oh and as for the G1 Finals card, I love the last two matches but that undercard..I agree with Hera. This booking is very odd. I thought Goto and Shibata were a team now? Honma gonna lose every match in the G1 then beat Naito? stupid. Naito gains nothing from a win either.


----------



## Vårmakos

If Naito loses, he gains sympathy.


----------



## Defrost

Naito loses. Goes nuts. Turns heel.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

To the people expecting Honma to win a match, when was the last time that Honma actually won? He has been over forever but never actually wins. I wouldn't hold any hopes for him winning a match any time soon. Everybody loves the guy as a loser, maybe they just don't want to see him win.

When he does win a match, it's going to be huge and I would rather not have the moment wasted.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

My prediction is Nakamura wins G1 then Okada wins the title back from AJ to set up the epic rematch at Dome Show while Styles vs. Tanahashi is the co main event


----------



## seabs

BKKsoulcity said:


> My prediction is Nakamura wins G1 then Okada wins the title back from AJ to set up the epic rematch at Dome Show while Styles vs. Tanahashi is the co main event


*x2.

Jado/Gedo booking has always been odd and very repetitive. Two guys have a great match and they constantly keep going to it. The pairings for the extra singles matches are really poor. Yeah you'll probably get 3 more great matches but you could get 3 more great matches from pairings that made more sense. Unless they're pulling the plug on turning Naito I don't get pairing him with Honma. Naito is so getting the flopped push Sheamus is getting too where you keep putting him in terrible positions as a babyface. I thought for sure he'd be facing AJ @ Kobe so he almost has to win here if that's the case but then you don't put him against a guy who will put the crowd against him going into that. Maybe Okada faces AJ @ Kobe but then you don't really have anything for Ryogoku which is bigger. Honma/Goto would absolutely be a better pairing or even Honma/Anderson. Or Honma/Makabe. Or almost any other pairing for Honma. Ishii/Anderson is an odd pairing. Probably be a great match but eh. Does Ishii really need to work another big singles match with his separated shoulder. Goto/Shibata again is just ugh and even people who loved their matches probably aren't excited about it. Also Sakuraba in all these goofy tag matches is just such a waste. I'm guessing they do Sakuraba/Suzuki at some point but way too water down Sakuraba beforehand. 

At least we're getting two fresh main events and not Tanahashi/Okada again. Booking went pretty much how I expected. Shibata had to lose for Tanahashi to finish 2nd but it's amusing how he always loses to geeks like Gallows and Smith but beats the top guys. Really they should have given Honma the big win vs Shibata as Shibata needed to drop falls anyway. Glad at least that they didn't waste that moment on Benjamin. Speaking of...

...Benjamin is beyond awful. I think we need a new word for how bad Shelton is. Yujiro/Yano finish was neat. Yano's matches have had a pretty cool story to them this G1 to make up for none of them being all that good. Anderson/Naito was a fine enough sprint with an awesome climax. Ishii/Nagata was probably the 2nd best match of G1 for me behind Ishii/Honma. I'll talk about it more in the MOTYC Thread in a sec but yeah it absolutely delivered. Shibata/Gallows was bad. Gallows should just go back after this run with Anderson is done. I don't know what happened to him. Skipped to the finish of Nakamura/Fale but it was sorta exciting despite Fale being so clunky and god damn awful. AJ/Makabe was decent. Best thing that happened to Makabe was Goto busting his jaw for this G1. Tanahashi/Smith wasn't anything special but the ending was extremely well done. Tanahashi's won matches with roll ups this week so you just knew that was going to play a factor in this one and they rounded that little sub story up very well with Tanahashi going back to the roll ups but this time them being his undoing. Smith has ended up beating Tanahashi and Shibata but it hasn't done him any good. If you're being really critical of the Jado/Gedo G1 booking it's that they don't use it very well to elevate guys who don't win the whole thing. Okada/Suzuki was a great main event and I'll talk more in the MOTYC Thread too.*


----------



## Hera

Seabs said:


> *If you're being really critical of the Jado/Gedo G1 booking it's that they don't use it very well to elevate guys who don't win the whole thing. *


I thought the booking was really well until they had Naito and Shibata lose to Anderson and Gallows. The fans are pining for both of those guys to really go over and instead Jado and Gedo do this FUCKIN SWERVE :russo idiotic booking on the final day. 

Then they put both of them in special singles matches that do them no good. I know damn well that the only people that matter are Okada, Nakamura and Tanahashi but goddamn give the other guys a break. Naito's just going to be another Goto in where people like him but they'll never get behind him because they know New Japan never will. Shibata's an entirely different situation. The fact that he went over Nakamura and Tanahashi is a miracle in itself. I do have a feeling however that if Kota were in the G1 that Nakamura would have beaten Shibata. 

They weren't really going to do much with Naito or Shibata until after WK9 but even now I doubt it. Get ready for 5 Nakamura vs Okada matches with the two of them trading the belt a few times. Same shit they did with Okada and Tananashi. YAWN.


----------



## flag sabbath

flag sabbath said:


> I think it'll be Nakamura vs. Okada in the final & Tanahashi vs. AJ for third place. They have a dome to sell out & those are the biggest money matches.


Dang - should have put money on this a week ago....


----------



## Miguel De Juan

I really don't see why people doubt Shibata and Naito would get strong pushes. Shibata beat Tanahashi and Shinsuke. He lost to a countout to Bad Luck Fale. He was pretty well protected in the tournament.

Does no one have patience anymore for pay offs, or big wins?

I have no idea how the modern wrestling fans enjoys anything (this goes from observing all the raw/smackdown forums).

I am not saying bad or repetitive booking does not exist. But they obviously have to save some matches for Destruction, King of Pro-Wrestling, and Power Struggle. It wouldn't make sense to blow their whole load on the finals of the G1.


----------



## Nervosa

I'm not worried about Naito's push. He had his chance last year and he screwed it up. If he never ends up winning the title, good riddance. He has made it thoroughly clear that since his knee injury, he just isn't world title material.

But Shibata has been back almost two years without having a titleshot. He has lost two Wrestle Kingdom matches to people vastly below him. All the while there are rumors of him never getting a true shot due to his past mistakes and personality. People who want to see him pushed have every reason to be worried.

You know why? He actually has the mystique of a guy who is on the level of Tanahashi Shinsuke and Okada. He is really the only other guy on the roster who who could believably go over those 3 in big title matches. 

Yet this is two years in a row where the G1 could have (and in my opinion SHOULD have) been used to truly catapult him into becoming a true fourth contender, and they have utterly wasted that opportunity for the second straight year just to go with a more safe, trusted name. Yes, he beat Tanahashi and Shinsuke, but he had great outings last year too, and then they spent the next year wasting him.

I say this as someone who is truly souring on Shibata. I don't even think he is better than Makabe, Suzuki, or AJ, I just think that he has a better shot than anyone else to break into the top 3 of the company. As much as I don't enjoy his work as much as I did two years ago, I still recognize that they finally have someone to elevate into their top tier that will actually make the most of it, but he continues to wallow in midcard squalor.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

I see Shibata as being destined to be a midcard badass who can occasionally challenge the top guys. I don't expect much of a push for him, except occasionally when he will challenge for a title and lose.

His style is enjoyable but NJPW probably doesn't want to push a worker like him to the top. There's a hint of truth to what Tanahashi has been saying about him and how sustainable that style of wrestling is, compared to more traditional wrestlers like Tanahashi and Okada.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

He lost to Togi Makabe (former IWGP Heavyweight champion) and Hirooki Goto (who really isn't bad and that was a payoff to a long story and series of matches) at Wrestle Kingdom at that is below him?

Come on. He beat two tops guys within the same week. He doesn't win the title within the first two years back (understandably since he left them to do MMA), and he is being wasted?


I am not going to ring the alarm and say they are wasting him. Also, the comments between Tanahashi and Shibata were obviously based on real life feelings set up for a feud.

If he is 40 and never gets a title shot, then I will say your right and they wasted hm. I am not really buying that at all.


----------



## aivaz

So long as Shibata is part-time working limited dates he shouldn't be near any major singles title nor should he or will he get a major push. He works a 'special attraction' type contract like Saku or Lesnar, without actually having the established reputation of Saku or Lesnar, so he ends up being just a guy who makes appearances 20% of the time and isn't fully committed to the NJ project. It is entirely on him to change that.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

Just finished Day 11 and some thoughts...

I was deflated when Tanahashi lost because, well, they're never going to have Shinskay vs Okada in the finals because Okada won in 2012 and Shinskay in 2011. Also, Tanahashi is my favorite wrestler, so there's that to. So was watching Okada vs MiSu waiting for Okada to take the pinfall and then it happened....

OKADA FUCKING WON!!!! WHAT THE FUCK?!?!?!

So by all rights, Nakamura should win this because having a fourth IWGP match between AJ and Okada seems like it won't happen (it will anyways). I don't see Nakamura/AJ headlining the Dome show though. So they do a bigger Tanahashi match (vs Shibata) in the ME or somehow Okada loses the finals, beats AJ (hey he beat him in the tourney so he should already get a title shot and this will happen before WK), and we get the rematch between Okada and Shinskay in the Dome which I think is the most likely scenario here. Haven't read any of this thread so not sure if I'm rehashing a bunch that's already been said.

Can't wait to watch the final day tomorrow. If there was one show I'd want a ticket to...it's this one.

omg I just realized we get Tanahashi/AJ on the final day as well. jesus fucking christ. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lazyking

aivaz said:


> So long as Shibata is part-time working limited dates he shouldn't be near any major singles title nor should he or will he get a major push. He works a 'special attraction' type contract like Saku or Lesnar, without actually having the established reputation of Saku or Lesnar, so he ends up being just a guy who makes appearances 20% of the time and isn't fully committed to the NJ project. It is entirely on him to change that.


Agree with this however maybe it's a money issue.


----------



## Vårmakos

TAICHI IS BACK!!!! :mark:


----------



## Hera

Miguel De Juan said:


> I really don't see why people doubt Shibata and Naito would get strong pushes. Shibata beat Tanahashi and Shinsuke. He lost to a countout to Bad Luck Fale. He was pretty well protected in the tournament.
> 
> Does no one have patience anymore for pay offs, or big wins?
> 
> I have no idea how the modern wrestling fans enjoys anything (this goes from observing all the raw/smackdown forums).
> 
> I am not saying bad or repetitive booking does not exist. But they obviously have to save some matches for Destruction, King of Pro-Wrestling, and Power Struggle. It wouldn't make sense to blow their whole load on the finals of the G1.


Yeah cause they booked Naito SO WELL after he won the G1 right? Naito didn't mess up shit. That was on Jado and Gedo for booking him against Takahashi and Tanaka. The G1 winner this year won't get that.

Jado and Gedo aren't great bookers and they get a way with a lot of shit because the wrestling is so good. Don't pretend otherwise.



anyway............. KYLE O'REILLY LOOKED LIKE A GOD. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Hera

aivaz said:


> So long as Shibata is part-time working limited dates he shouldn't be near any major singles title nor should he or will he get a major push. He works a 'special attraction' type contract like Saku or Lesnar, without actually having the established reputation of Saku or Lesnar, so he ends up being just a guy who makes appearances 20% of the time and isn't fully committed to the NJ project. It is entirely on him to change that.


He's started to work more shows since 2 years ago. He now does the major road to shows. He wasn't doing that before. It isn't just on him when it comes to re-joining New Japan. You're dumping a lot of shit on his plate given he's done all that New Japan has asked of him. That being said he has said he has no interest in fully joining the company again but what truth there is to that I don't know. I find it hard to believe they'd give him wins over Tanahashi and Nakamura if they didn't think he wasn't fully committed. It's one thing for him to beat Goto and one thing for him to beat those two.


----------



## Shenron

Anybody knows where this is from :lmao? Not familiar with NJPW.


----------



## Cabel

I hope the cameraman got a raise.


----------



## Shenron

Oh nvm it was G1 12.


----------



## Lazyking

Great shot.

I didn't love that Shibata/Goto got booked again but the gif of Shibata stomping on Goto's head after the spinning kick in the corner is brilliant.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Its official, Bullet Club has jumped the fucking shark. I was fine with everything until this fucking shit.


----------



## Genking48

Fucking Jarrett, can't we get a heel stable without him.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

AKBest Miyazawa Sae said:


> Fucking Jarrett, can't we get a heel stable without him.


I'd rather watch John Cena than Jeff Jarrett.


----------



## Hera

Nakamura and Okada just started and still nothing has come close to the Jr Tag Title match. It really was that good. Tanahashi and Styles was good too but Tana getting the win via roll up and BREE WOO BREE WOO BREE WOO killed it.


----------



## Vårmakos

WHY THE FUCK


----------



## Good News Barrett

swag/okada final stretch was great, but the start damn extremely slow.

i'd take shibata/goto and styles/tana above it.


----------



## Hera

Jado and Gedo booking 101: Okada over everyone. 

:cena3


----------



## Joshi Judas

kada


Fuckin' Jeff Jarrett though. Why? fpalm


----------



## Good News Barrett

Hera said:


> Jado and Gedo booking 101: Okada over everyone.
> 
> :cena3


it looks like his moveset is comprised of wwe moves too. flying elbow, dropkick, draping ddt, tombstone piledriver, death valley driver, german


----------



## ROHFan19

If people really enjoyed Shibata/Goto more than Nakamura/Okada I really just give up on wrestling fans. That match was pretty fucking bad.

And the difference between Okada and Cena is that 90%+ of the NJPW fanbase loves Okada. Nothing wrong with him winning G1.


----------



## Nervosa

Very Glad Okada won. Hopefully now he gets his big Wrestle Kingdom Moment. He should have had it the last two years, but had it taken away for dumb reasons both times. No excuses this time.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Bullet Club continues to become nWo lite


----------



## Hera

ROHFan19 said:


> If people really enjoyed Shibata/Goto more than Nakamura/Okada I really just give up on wrestling fans. That match was pretty fucking bad.
> 
> And the difference between Okada and Cena is that 90%+ of the NJPW fanbase loves Okada. Nothing wrong with him winning G1.


Who is going to feud with Okada in 5 years? It ain't gonna be Tanahashi or Nakamura. And New Japan have.....uh.... umm.... well.... yeah.....

He's been in the G1 3 times and won it twice. Okada's already over and pushed to the moon. DID YOU KNOW: Nakamura sells the most merch of anyone. If this was based on popularity he should have won. The only new star that Jado and Gedo have ever built is Okada. That's it. They've dropped the ball on everyone else. They'll push AJ Styles more than Goto or Naito. Styles is damn good but they need other Japanese guys at the top besides Okada, Nakamura and Tanahashi and for whatever reason they'll never pull the trigger on them. Everyone blames Naito for his failed push last year but Okada will come out looking like a god by the time Wrestle Kingdom 9 stars where as all they did was make no one give a shit about Naito last year.

Jado and Gedo's shit booking where the only matches that matter are the main events and who gives a shit about the midcard and lower card is covered up by incredible wrestling. Not to mention Okada's only 26. How many title reigns is this guy gonna have over the next 10 years? 

I'm not saying that Goto or Naito should have won this G1 but for Okada to win over Nakamura is puzzling. Then you have some people that think Nakamura beating Styles for the title before Wrestle Kingdom is a good idea. Then why the hell did you have Okada drop the title in the first place? Why bring in Styles? Why do this Jarrett angle on the show? Then you have others that want a 3 way match. That's an even more horrific idea. Okada is coming out of WK9 the champ which is fine and all but if the plan isn't for him to put over a guy that isn't named Styles, Nakamura or Tanahashi then it's just the same old shit over and over again. 

This isn't fucking NOAH where all you have is one guy that people care about. New Japan are the only player in town (you can't compare Dragon Gate to New Japan) that have a multitude of guys that the fans care about but instead of using that to their advantage Jado and Gedo contentiously make everyone look like a bitch besides Okada, Nakamura and Tanahashi. Thank god Nakamura is so over because otherwise him winning the NJC to face Tana for the IC belt only to drop it to fucking Fale and then losing in the G1 final to 3 Rainmakers would make him look just as stupid to the fans as everyone else.


tl;dr Okada is 26 and he will have 10 title reigns by the time he is 28 if this booking keeps going and because the matches are good people overlook just how terrible the booking is


----------



## Hera

Nervosa said:


> Very Glad Okada won. Hopefully now he gets his big Wrestle Kingdom Moment. He should have had it the last two years, but had it taken away for dumb reasons both times. No excuses this time.


He is a more decorated champion than Shinsuke Nakamura. He doesn't need a Wrestle Kingdom moment.


----------



## BornBad

Fucking Jeff Jarrett in The Bullet Club who already had too much members fpalm

i'm very cool with Okada winning G1 Climax.... imo he'll take the belt from Styles at the Dome


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

idk if it's true but I read that Nakamura had a back injury. That could be why he lost to Okada. It just didn't make any sense for Okada to win. so I'm assuming the injury is legitimate and is the sole reason why Nakamura didn't win.


----------



## Super Sonic

Double J to dethrone the Phenomenal One at the Tokyo Dome on January 4. #bestforbusiness


----------



## BornBad

almost forgot about Scott D'Amore turning BC too











i'm shaking my head about that crap...


----------



## NastyYaffa

Anyone know how Meltzer rated day 12?


----------



## Toonami4Life

I'm willing to give Jarrett the benefit of the doubt and wait and see what will happen but he should not have been there anyway whatsoever. This could cause some people to become turned off of New Japan. If he competes and wins against guys like Captain New Japan or Yoshi-Hashi no big deal, but he should not be booked at all for pinning or beating Okada, Nakamura, or Tanahashi.

This was a rather disappointing show and finish to a tremendous tournament.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Loved Okada vs Nakamura. Great final match and Okada especially gave a superb performance.


Bullet Club was already boring for me 2-3 months ago, Jarrett and D'Amore joining doesn't help. Group needs to die fast.


----------



## BornBad

RAVEN said:


> Bullet Club was already boring for me 2-3 months ago, Jarrett and D'Amore joining doesn't help. Group needs to die fast.


Bullet Club is boring since Prince Devitt left but i don't see them going anywhere... 

Nakamura/Okada was fucking cool, hope they will have another match soon


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

Okada's selling was kada . I didn't like goto/shibata more than the finals but it was great. Not because it was a great match but it was a ton of fun


----------



## almostfamous

Styles vs Tanahashi, Okada vs Nakamura, and ReDragon vs Time Splitters all delivered, which were the matches I bought the show for. I remember last year people were saying NJPW was as the end of its Golden Days, but that statement is comical looking back. There were so many great/amazing matches in this tournament, it's hard to wrap your mind around it. G1 is getting a lot of praise, and somehow it still feels underrated.

And as far as Jeff Jarrett is concerned... This is a lot of buzz for a company that's not even real. It's embarrassing that ROH is letting a promotion without a single match get more exposure and hype than they have in the last half-decade.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

To expand on my thoughts of Okada/Shinskay. I posted last night that I thought Naka would win so it was badass when Okada just straight up murdered Naka with 2 wicked clotheslines and then a decapitating rainmaker. I'm just in a state of shock about how good it was. I had also posted in the no spoiler thread that I thought the match wouldn't deliver but Shinskay really rose to the occasion and put on a match in which he actually thought out and wasn't lazy.

Time Splitters vs reDragon was all kinds of fun. My first time seeing Bobby Fish and thought he was fine but I hate Kyle with a passion from his PWG matches...however, NJPW seems to bring out the best in crappy wrestlers like him, Davey, and Ki.

I thought Ishii/Anderson was REALLY good and had a badass finish.

Naito/Honma was fun but didn't really think Honma would win at any point. Honma also wore out his welcome with me as well over this tournament. The first day, I thought he was good. The second, I was pumped to watch future matches. Well, his matches are all the same and apparently he doesn't learn from any mistakes because he was 0/11 in his top rope headbutt attempts and never hit his first bounce off the rope headbutt either. It's frustrating to watch. He's not the only offender though...even Shibata, who I love, had his dropkick in the corner countered in every match and the match that it wasn't....Ishii just no sold it, got up, and pounded him.

8 billion stars for Naka/Okada.

Tanahashi vs AJ was good but not blowaway like I thought it would be. I thought it would be > than Okada/Naka but that ended up being damn hard to do anyways. ****1/4 for AJ/Tana.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

4hisdamnself said:


> almost forgot about Scott D'Amore turning BC too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm shaking my head about that crap...


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

StuckInHell4-Life said:


> To expand on my thoughts of Okada/Shinskay. I posted last night that I thought Naka would win so it was badass when Okada just straight up murdered Naka with 2 wicked clotheslines and then a decapitating rainmaker. I'm just in a state of shock about how good it was. I had also posted in the no spoiler thread that I thought the match wouldn't deliver but Shinskay really rose to the occasion and put on a match in which he actually thought out and wasn't lazy.
> 
> Time Splitters vs reDragon was all kinds of fun. My first time seeing Bobby Fish and thought he was fine but I hate Kyle with a passion from his PWG matches...however, NJPW seems to bring out the best in crappy wrestlers like him, Davey, and Ki.
> 
> I thought Ishii/Anderson was REALLY good and had a badass finish.
> 
> Naito/Honma was fun but didn't really think Honma would win at any point. Honma also wore out his welcome with me as well over this tournament. The first day, I thought he was good. The second, I was pumped to watch future matches. Well, his matches are all the same and *apparently he doesn't learn from any mistakes because he was 0/11 in his top rope headbutt attempts and never hit his first bounce off the rope headbutt either.* It's frustrating to watch. He's not the only offender though...even Shibata, who I love, had his dropkick in the corner countered in every match and the match that it wasn't....Ishii just no sold it, got up, and pounded him.
> 
> 8 billion stars for Naka/Okada.
> 
> Tanahashi vs AJ was good but not blowaway like I thought it would be. I thought it would be > than Okada/Naka but that ended up being damn hard to do anyways. ****1/4 for AJ/Tana.


That kind of seems to be his gimmick though. The lovable loser who keeps on trying and failing. The first few times I thought it was cool, then I started thinking it was stupid, but now I get a good laugh out of it, especially when he's in control of a match and then goes for the doomed headbutt. It's like Ric Flair going to the top rope.

I can't remember when Honma has actually won a match in NJPW, maybe some tag matches but that's about it. I'll be very surprised if he actually wins a singles match at some point.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

One last note. I can't wait until Okada disses AJ and goes after Fale at the Dome in January!!!


----------



## Miguel De Juan

I am not sure how Naito failed. He has great and fun matches with Okada (G1), Styles, Ishii, and Fale this year.

If you want bad booking TNA and WCW 2000-2001 is where it is at. The booking here at the very worst is repetitive at times (Suzuki/Yano.

The worst stuff this year involved Briscoe, The Gracies, Big Daddy Yum Yum, and Tarver.

I am not going to rule out Goto and Naito becoming champions. NJPW is not in such a bad state. People are way too over pessimistic about wrestling these days (WWE and NJPW in particular). I mean with TNA it makes sense but here I don't see it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Good God, AJ has been doing so well in Japan but this Bullet Club nonsense is putting a blemish on it.

Would've rather had AJ come into NJPW without joining.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

G1 Final was an excellent emotional story. The way they escalated the tension was great and well done. I was thrilled he didn't put Nakamura away with just 1 rainmaker. I don't buy Okada's dropkick being as strong as they put over. I dont think I ever will. No problems with Okada winning.


----------



## Nervosa

Hera said:


> He is a more decorated champion than Shinsuke Nakamura. He doesn't need a Wrestle Kingdom moment.


He's a better wrestler than Shinsuke, so I don't really mind that.

Plus, even if I wasn't....it doesn't mean he shouldn't have been in the main event AND won it the last two years.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Nervosa said:


> He's a better wrestler than Shinsuke


Then why was his G1 only slightly better than Tenzan's?


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

ywall2breakerj said:


> Then why was his G1 only slightly better than Tenzan's?


You're talking about Okada, right? I had a good laugh at this because I presumed you are.

I also agree about his "Dome moment". 2013 really should have been his. Wonder how legit the reason he didn't get it is. I have to believe that rumor is the reason because there was nothing hotter than him in all of wrestling at the time and EVERYBODY wanted to see him conquer Tanahashi in the main event at Tokyo Dome.


----------



## Nervosa

ywall2breakerj said:


> Then why was his G1 only slightly better than Tenzan's?


I guess I just don't think it was. My ratings:

Night 1
Styles vs. Okada ****1/2 (most considered it the best match of the night)

Night 2
Okada vs. Tenzan ***1/4 (probably better than most expected)

Night 3
Okada vs. Makabe ****(either match of the night, or second by hair. For me it was mach of the night)

Night 4
Anderson vs. Okada **** (granted, nearly everyone had a 4 star match on night 4, but certainly not a bad match)

Night 5
Okada vs. Naito ****(Best Naito match I've seen all year, and I know I'm not the only one who thought this was the best match of the night)

Night 6 
Yano vs. Okada ***1/2 (granted I am a Yano mark, but Night 6 sucked for everyone. All things considered there really wasn't a match that blew this away that night. Of course that might be because I hated Tanahashi/Ishii)

Night 7
No match

Night 8
Yujiro vs. Okada ***1/4 (Admittedly not very good, but did Yujiro have a better match in the whole tournament?)

I haven't seen Nights 9 through 12, but if you read most reports, Goto/Okada was right around 4 stars, Okada/Suzuki had the best match of day 11 and it sounds as if he had the best match on Night 12, as well. 

Thats means you can at least make a case for him having the match of the night on no less than 6 Nights. In just the first 8 days, I gave him four 4-star matches, and that isn't even counting the Suzuki match, the goto match, or his day 12 match.

So yes, I would say his 7 potential 4 star matches is a bit better than Tenzans 'maybe 1.' No one but AJ and maybe Honma had a better tournament than Okada.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

Nervosa said:


> Night 6
> Yano vs. Okada ***1/2 (granted I am a Yano mark, but Night 6 sucked for everyone. All things considered there really wasn't a match that blew this away that night. Of course that might be because I hated Tanahashi/Ishii)


This match is a gem and will never get enough love.


----------



## Nervosa

StuckInHell4-Life said:


> This match is a gem and will never get enough love.


Yano's one big rollup in this match is one seriously epic moment. Every tournament match he had before than one led into the awesomeness of that one dramatic second.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

Yeah, I mentioned taht in the no spoilers thread. I said that "for three seconds I believed Yano could actually beat Okada" and damn those butterflies I had when that happened. It would've been fucking epic.


----------



## Lazyking

Ishii for World champ. I don't care if he's breaking down. Just do it.

Jeff Jarrett.. barf.


----------



## Mr. Kennedy

Was rooting for a Nakamura victory and was absolutely stunned I didn't get it. Fantastic match for the finals, ended the G-1 the way it should have been ended, just glorious stuff. 

I've not been a fan of the Bullet Club, so the Jarrett/D'Amore stuff doesn't bother me much more than it already did. Hate to see it getting so much prominence when Shibata and Ishii are ready to step up, and Styles is incredible without them.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Honestly, I think most of the people who follow the NJPW product aren't too huge on the Bullet Club. But since it's gotten popular in the States due to having some well known names, many people who are just getting into New Japan or just check out the odd match now and then are bigger fans of the stable.

I hope they start dropping the belts soon and I want more Japanese stars :lol

Looks like they have some plans for Kushida and Ibushi when he comes back. They've got to start pushing Honma sometime. I wouldn't mind Yoshi Hashi getting slowly built up too. And there's Shibata and Naito who should be getting more love from the powers that be.


----------



## EscapedIllusion

When a Ishii dropped the belt I said fuck this.I understand the Bullet Club has a huge North American appeal,but I don't watch NJPW for WWE style main events with run in and shenanigans.Not saying the Bullet Club has to die but they're just so over pushed,it obvious NJPW is trying hard to expand it's North American fan base.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ROHFan19

EscapedIllusion said:


> When a Ishii dropped the belt I said fuck this.I understand the Bullet Club has a huge North American appeal,but I don't watch NJPW for WWE style main events with run in and shenanigans.Not saying the Bullet Club has to die but they're just so over pushed,it obvious NJPW is trying hard to expand it's North American fan base.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



No, let the Bullet Club die. They all fucking suck except AJ and Machine Gun, who don't need a stable to succeed. I'm fucking sick of the interference ruining tons of potentially great matches. They've been doing this shit since Devitt was running it. It's boring and stale.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

> Thats means you can at least make a case for him having the match of the night on no less than 6 Nights.


Of course you can when you're throwing Meltzer-esque ratings at his matches. But I'm not gonna dwell on the "greatness" of move exhibitions like Okada-Styles, Okada-Anderson and Okada-Naito. I'm not gonna give those matches "four" when there is so much better wrestling, even in this year's G1 alone. Especially when in most of those matches I felt like I could've fast forwarded to the finishing stretch without missing anything significant. I see zero appeal in Okada-Yujiro. Did Yujiro have a better match in the tournament? But of course. Even his match against GOTO was better. GOTO. And speaking of him, Tenzan got a great match out of Goto. Like, one that actually made me care who was going to win. Okada-Makabe was very good. Okada and Makabe have great chemistry. And...........yeah that's it. Okada vs Archer happened. Someone cared for it I'm sure. I didn't. Okada-Suzuki was mostly Suzuki in control which is why I enjoyed it. Okada's performance wasn't good. His selling was appaling. He just got his shit in. Okada-Yano was fun but so is any Yano match. Tenzan didn't put on an x number of matches WON subscribers think are **** but he made me care about every match he was in even if his opposition was Lance Archer, Yujiro or Goto and put on good performances in every single one of his matches.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

Bullet Club may be over-pushed, but I hope people understand that NJPW still needs traditional heels in order to be effective as a promotion. Sure, guys like Yujiro, Gallows, Fale, etc. aren't worth much as far as putting on 5-star matches but they gain legitimate heat from the crowd. 

Watch the match between Yujiro and Okada, it was far from a classic for sure but _nobody_ was cheering for Yujiro and he was actually getting booed which is rare nowadays. There was a shot of the crowd when Yujiro hit a big move and people actually seemed legitimately scared at the prospect of him winning.

Who takes over the heel role if Bullet Club is gone? Suzuki would be the only top level heel, and even then he gains respect because he's a veteran. CHAOS are more like faces with attitude at this point. 

I have no doubt that Yujiro will drop his belt pretty soon, along with AJ Styles.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

ROHFan19 said:


> No, let the Bullet Club die. They all fucking suck except AJ and* Machine Gun*, who don't need a stable to succeed.


Anderson has really regressed the past year to year and a half. I was on his bandwagon until around the time he lost to Tanahashi in February of last year. Since then he's been pretty bad. And wtf is with yelling his opponents name 10 times per match? I just can't get behind anybody that would do that.



ywall2breakerj said:


> Of course you can when you're throwing Meltzer-esque ratings at his matches. But I'm not gonna dwell on the "greatness" of move exhibitions like Okada-Styles, Okada-Anderson and Okada-Naito. I'm not gonna give those matches "four" when there is so much better wrestling, even in this year's G1 alone. Especially when in most of those matches I felt like I could've fast forwarded to the finishing stretch without missing anything significant. I see zero appeal in Okada-Yujiro. Did Yujiro have a better match in the tournament? But of course. Even his match against GOTO was better. GOTO. And speaking of him, Tenzan got a great match out of Goto. Like, one that actually made me care who was going to win. Okada-Makabe was very good. Okada and Makabe have great chemistry. And...........yeah that's it. Okada vs Archer happened. Someone cared for it I'm sure. I didn't. Okada-Suzuki was mostly Suzuki in control which is why I enjoyed it. Okada's performance wasn't good. His selling was appaling. He just got his shit in. Okada-Yano was fun but so is any Yano match. Tenzan didn't put on an x number of matches WON subscribers think are **** but he made me care about every match he was in even if his opposition was Lance Archer, Yujiro or Goto and put on good performances in every single one of his matches.


You sound like you're trolling based on the "WON" and "Meltzer-esque" passive aggressive bullshit you put in your post. I don't even read WON or pay attention to his ratings but I can tell you that I rated Okada's matches highly and I cared about his matches because he oozes charisma that sucks me in and he's one of my favorites because of it.



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> I have no doubt that Yujiro will drop his belt pretty soon, along with AJ Styles.


I would think Yujiro's next defense is his last. There is 0 chance they do AJ vs Okada again so soon when it'd be happening at the Dome. I'm not sure why Nakamura should get a shot between now and then but he's pretty likely to be champ come WK.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

> You sound like you're trolling based on the "WON" and "Meltzer-esque" passive aggressive bullshit you put in your post.


Has his account suspended, makes another one, the admins make it invisible, makes a thousand posts talking to himself, then for some reason they make it visible again, posts THIS:


> meh, so did Misawa. Aside from the legends (jumbo, kawada, taue, akiyama, kobashi) who did he really have any classics with? and he's considered one of, if not the best wrestler of all time by most people (not me, obviously). he had a couple great matches with Takayama, Hansen, and Vader but other than that, I cannot even name matches he was in that were great or even good.
> 
> Okada already has classics with Shinskay, Tanahashi, Naito, and lots of great matches sprinkled in vs the likes of Anderson, Goto, and more.


and I am supposed to be the one trolling? Fuck off. 



> I don't even read WON or pay attention to his ratings but I can tell you that I rated Okada's matches highly and I cared about his matches because he oozes charisma that sucks me in and he's one of my favorites because of it.


----------



## Nervosa

ywall2breakerj said:


> Of course you can when you're throwing Meltzer-esque ratings at his matches. But I'm not gonna dwell on the "greatness" of move exhibitions like Okada-Styles, Okada-Anderson and Okada-Naito. I'm not gonna give those matches "four" when there is so much better wrestling, even in this year's G1 alone. Especially when in most of those matches I felt like I could've fast forwarded to the finishing stretch without missing anything significant. I see zero appeal in Okada-Yujiro. Did Yujiro have a better match in the tournament? But of course. Even his match against GOTO was better. GOTO. And speaking of him, Tenzan got a great match out of Goto. Like, one that actually made me care who was going to win. Okada-Makabe was very good. Okada and Makabe have great chemistry. And...........yeah that's it. Okada vs Archer happened. Someone cared for it I'm sure. I didn't. Okada-Suzuki was mostly Suzuki in control which is why I enjoyed it. Okada's performance wasn't good. His selling was appaling. He just got his shit in. Okada-Yano was fun but so is any Yano match. Tenzan didn't put on an x number of matches WON subscribers think are **** but he made me care about every match he was in even if his opposition was Lance Archer, Yujiro or Goto and put on good performances in every single one of his matches.


But you have to understand: the way you talk about the Tenzan matches is how nearly everyone felt about most of Okada's matches. Everyone cared about nearly every result, except perhaps the Yujiro and Archer matches (I havent seen the Archer one yet)

That's fine that you didn't like those matches, and you're entitled to your opinion, but please understand that you're one of the only people who called Naito/Okada and Styles/Okada move exhibitions. (I'll give you that a lot of other people thought that for Anderson/Okada, but that is nearly all of Anderson's matches since he joined Bullet club)


Most people got hooked on Okada's neckwork, which always provides a platform for good storytelling, especially in the Naito match. In that match there was a clear neck story, so I don't see why they can be seen as move exhibitions when Ishii and Shibata are on the same card doing exactly that every single night. Granted, If naito was better at selling that would have come out better in that match as well, but it was still there. There was, if nothing else, extended control that provided room for comebacks. 

Seriously, if you think Okada was having move exhibitions, I hope you hated every single Ishii, shibata, and Nakamura match from this tournament, because that is just about all those guys did, apart from Ishii/Honma which actually had extended Honma control of all things. 


Honestly, all of Yujiro's matches are so shitty, I can't even see why his matches with Goto or Tenzan were better than the Okada one. There's not much between them, for me, so at least the Okada revenge story lifted that match up a little bit when I watched it. 



You bring up how great Yujiro and Tenzan's match with Goto was, and for the record, I too loved Goto/Tenzan and thought it was incredible. But besides you and I, I didn't see many other people giving Goto/Tenzan praise. That said, Okada's match with Goto was awesome too. All anyone was talking about was how believable Goto looked for the first time in forever. I mean, goto had a good enough tournament that I actually have faith he may be turning the corner. (Though I heard the Shibata match on the final night is the same old same old.)

I still have to see Okada Suzuki, So I have to see if the selling is as bad as you say. But even if that match is bad,I think his other work was good enough that I just don't see how anyone could say Tenzan had a better tournament. I don't see how ANYONE besides maybe AJ could have a better tournament.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Fuck I wanted Nakamura to win so bad  pretty good match nonetheless but really slow at the start. 

As for the Bullet Club, I'm pretty sick of them. JJ just makes it worse.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

RAVEN said:


> Honestly, I think most of the people who follow the NJPW product aren't too huge on the Bullet Club. But since it's gotten popular in the States due to having some well known names, many people who are just getting into New Japan or just check out the odd match now and then are bigger fans of the stable.
> 
> I hope they start dropping the belts soon and I want more Japanese stars :lol
> 
> Looks like they have some plans for Kushida and Ibushi when he comes back. They've got to start pushing Honma sometime. I wouldn't mind Yoshi Hashi getting slowly built up too. And there's Shibata and Naito who should be getting more love from the powers that be.


Well, gaijin have been a part of Japanese wrestling scene from the beginning so I doubt those scummy foreigners are going away anytime soon.


----------



## seabs

*The thing that I think a lot of newer New Japan fans are missing is that New Japan don't need the traditional half the roster are heels formula for the promotion to work and draw. If I wanted to watch western angles like Bullet Club wouldn't I be watching a western promotion do it? I watch New Japan for something different where the wrestling is treated like a sport with credibility. Since Jado and Gedo took over they've clearly been implementing a more western approach to their booking which is fine in some cases but not when they lose what makes New Japan different to western promotions. Obviously it's not a turn off yet because the wrestling is so great but I think it's pretty unanimously agreed upon that the Bullet Club shtick is the low point of cards. It's the heel nonsense run in that puts people off WWE and non-Japanese fans watching New Japan are most likely watching for an alternative presentation of wrestling to what WWE, etc offer. 

I'm not just completely dead set against New Japan booking becoming more westernised or having more heels that run in. I'm just against it being done so poorly. Once you start doing the run ins so regularly they turn into go away heat rather than legit heel heat. If they just did one screwjob run in every couple of months then it would work a lot better. Go back to last years G1 and every single Devitt match had Fale interference and Devitt using chairs. It's overkill and it really makes New Japan lose their sports like vibe when you have guys like Gallows so blatantly using illegal weapons right in front of the referee and refs constantly looking like fools when they get bumped over to allow for run ins. Do them sparingly and do them well and they'll work. How they're doing it now it doesn't work. I also don't like the fact that they're being pushed so hard as a group becomes it means the heel nonsense now ends up taking up a third of the card at times and it becomes overkill on just one show. I hate it in the main event too. I always loved how New Japan would present their wrestling like it was a sport and the AJ/Okada title change was very ugh. Plus debuting AJ as a heel in a title win was extra stupid.

The Jarrett thing probably won't be that big. Hopefully anyway because lol it's 2014 now guys and you're a successful promotion not Wrestle-1. I'm assuming it will just be a handful of matches while he pretends he has a wrestling promotion for a while longer. Gotta love wrestling promoters who think playing heels on TV is the best way to get people to contribute to their promotion too. I'm sure the Japanese audience is just clamouring for Jeff's fake promotion now. The turn itself was pretty neat mind, save Scott not being able to open the case. Also can someone please tell Gallows how ridiculous he looks swinging the belt from his crotch. It's not even dorky heel heat like The Young Bucks's shtick, it's just embarrassing what the hell are you doing shtick. 

Anyway the show. Jrs. match I didn't see anything special about it. It was really just there. The badly choreographed routines at the start were embarrassing and for as much as I dislike these matches this one didn't even really seem to peak all that high like some do despite 90% of it being meh. Naito/Honma was super meh. Looked a little like two guys who were so done and had little left. I know that's an easy statement to make and I hate easy analysis but that is what this felt like. Really a pointless match tbh because Honma never got any steam up in it and if the aim was to give Naito a win then the choice of opponent was odd. Ishii/Anderson was decent but why they had Ishii wrestling a singles match on this card was baffling. This was good but good for a match where one guy clearly could barely work properly. It's pretty legit selling to an extent but people should watch Ishii's selling (in general but especially) the last 3 matches since he separated his shoulder. The botched top rope brainbuster could have ended up so much worse than it actually did. Anderson really spamming out those Gun Stun attempts too. Finish was maybe a tad too cute. Cut Goto/Shibata off halfway in. Don't like their matches and I just don't have the patience for that. Shibata no selling is cool when it's against the Inoue's and Takahashi's of the roster but against Goto in matches like this it's so redundant. The no sell backdrop sequence is quickly becoming my biggest hate in pro wrestling and it feels like you can't go through a big New Japan show without a match being plaged by one. Tanahashi/AJ was ok. Really nothing all that special. Really digging Tanahashi's use of roll ups for finishes lately. Hopefully he sticks with it and gets them roll up finishes really over because credible finishes other than your finisher are so useful. Also what happened to all of Tanahashi's friends when he was getting massacred. Do guys like Makabe and Nagata suddenly not care? I know it's one of those things where you have to play along to an extent but eh, at least send some guys out and have Gallows and Fale fend them off. Looks more like Tanahashi gets the Ryogoku title shot now and god forbid maybe faces Jarrett at Tokyo Dome. Main event I wasn't in love with if I'm being bluntly honest. It was good but I thought it suffered from the usual insignificant build to the finish. If the right people tell me it was great then I'll rewatch because I honestly don't remember much about it. Okada winning is so so I guess. It really benefits nobody and if it was just to let Okada get his rematch with AJ then they could have got to that and give someone else the G1 win. Honestly not sure on AJ main eventing the Tokyo Dome show either. It won't kill them bad but I think Jado & Gedo overrate how big of a star AJ is in Japan even now.*


----------



## Nervosa

So let me ask this. I know were all unhappy about Jarret in the Bullet club....but why does everyone hate D'Amore?

TNA's best era was when he was booking. As soon as he was replaced as booker is when it went down the tubes. Even to this day, his name is synonymous with a great X division and TNA as it was meant to be.

As a manager he was always pretty funny with Team Canada. As a trainer he is responsible for the upbringing of some of the indies' very best. I just didn't know he was so universally hated.


----------



## Rah

FWIW Jarrett plays heel in AAA via an outdated, blatantly racist gimmick that lives off tired stereotypes and staged fan interaction. I doubt he will be different in NJPW and I doubt his involvement will lessen interference (quite the opposite). If there's any consolation, his appearances are always comically awful in witnessing how out of touch he is. But I assume everyone watches NJPW to be entertained via good wrestling and not with more wrestlecrap so that consolation may not be one at all.

Anyway, Goto/Shibata still doing the no-sell backdrop spot is fantastic to hear.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

> But you have to understand: the way you talk about the Tenzan matches is how nearly everyone felt about most of Okada's matches. Everyone cared about nearly every result, except perhaps the Yujiro and Archer matches (I havent seen the Archer one yet)


You can care about a result of a match because you want a certain result beforehand and you can care about a result of a match because the match itself makes you care about it. Two completely different things. e.g. I didn't care about the result of Styles vs Naito before the match but after an excellent AJ control segment and Naito selling peril I did. 



> That's fine that you didn't like those matches, and you're entitled to your opinion, but please understand that you're one of the only people who called Naito/Okada and Styles/Okada move exhibitions. (I'll give you that a lot of other people thought that for Anderson/Okada, but that is nearly all of Anderson's matches since he joined Bullet club)


Anderson's work isn't any different than it was before he joined Bullet Club, other than his obligatory heel shtick. The match he worked against Okada was very much akin to what they worked in 2012. The Naito and Styles matches were pretty much spotfests. Which is fine. They were solidly done. I enjoyed them for what they were. But there was hardly anything great about them.




> Most people got hooked on Okada's neckwork, which always provides a platform for good storytelling, especially in the Naito match. In that match there was a clear neck story, so I don't see why they can be seen as move exhibitions when Ishii and Shibata are on the same card doing exactly that every single night. Granted, If naito was better at selling that would have come out better in that match as well, but it was still there. There was, if nothing else, extended control that provided room for comebacks.


You know having used the "neckwork" point when I was as high on Okada as you are now honestly after all this time it's pretty obvius it doesn't matter. It never appears nor is it sold like a conscious plan, rather it just seems that his moves _happen_ to target the neck. Minoru Suzuki is probably the first one that actually sold his "neckwork" since he came back from his TNA excursion. And even then


Spoiler: spoilers duh



he immediately hit Okada with a counter Dropkick to display he was just playing possum. Which made for a great moment but it's really ironic that's the only example of someone selling his neckwork I can think of.






> Seriously, if you think Okada was having move exhibitions, I hope you hated every single Ishii, shibata, and Nakamura match from this tournament, because that is just about all those guys did, apart from Ishii/Honma which actually had extended Honma control of all things.


My interpretation of the Ishii/Honma match was that the murder DDT caused Ishii to lose strenght in his arm(s), hence he couldn't pick Honma up for the Powerbomb and Honma started winning the strike exchanges which Ishii managed to win only after using the Enzuigiri. If they just worked it with one guy in control I wouldn't have been as high on it. But onto your point.........



I have stylistic preferences. I'll tolerate Shibata's shtick a lot more than say Kojima's because Shibata abusing people entertains me a lot more than Kojima's spots he's been repeating since 2001. Nakamura had a shitty match against Shelton Benjamin but that's the only stain those guys have on their G1 record I can think of. And their high end matches were better than Okada's. When did Okada display the sense of timing and selling Shibata did against Honma? Or Ishii does on a daily basis even? I can point to multiple examples of Okada having shitty selling but zero of it being his strong point. Stylistically Okada is probably the most similar to Goto and Anderson and I am not high on those guys either (especially Goto). Also you could make the same argument for them as you do for Okada (the neckwork).


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

> meh, so did Misawa. Aside from the legends (jumbo, kawada, taue, akiyama, kobashi) who did he really have any classics with? and he's considered one of, if not the best wrestler of all time by most people (not me, obviously). he had a couple great matches with Takayama, Hansen, and Vader but other than that, I cannot even name matches he was in that were great or even good.
> 
> Okada already has classics with Shinskay, Tanahashi, Naito, and lots of great matches sprinkled in vs the likes of Anderson, Goto, and more.


I should clarify my post. I don't consider him the greatest of all time. I do consider him one of the greatest of all time. Misawa was great and I enjoyed watching him. I also realize that because of the promotion and the time period he didn't get to work with a lot of others. I was just making an argument for Okada in that respect. Kawada and Kobashi both went on to have classics with others outside of AJPW. Kawada with Tenryu, Sasaki, Kojima and other great matches. Kobashi, no explanation needed really.


----------



## Nervosa

ywall2breakerj said:


> You know having used the "neckwork" point when I was as high on Okada as you are now honestly after all this time it's pretty obvious it doesn't matter. It never appears nor is it sold like a conscious plan, rather it just seems that his moves _happen_ to target the neck.


Couldn't you argue that the fault of that lies on the person who should be selling rather than Okada? Certainly this same argument applies to all Tanahashi matches, which a majority of the time, happen to just have moves than happen to hit the legs rather than an opponent actually selling it. I don't hold it against Tanahashi when Shinsuke ignores the leg stuff in all their matches, so I guess I don't hold it against Okada when the same happens to him.



> Minoru Suzuki is probably the first one that actually sold his "neckwork" since he came back from his TNA excursion.


The fact that no others are memorable may be an indictment, but the first Okada/Naito match from 201 had the neck work as a major story, as it was in their rematch at the G1 that year. I would also say His Dominion 2012 match against Tanahashi relied on the neckwork as well as The Suzuki match you mentioned. I agree that his opponents don't sell it as well as they should, but again, I don't see that as Okada's fault. How can he force someone to sell it properly?




> My interpretation of the Ishii/Honma match was that the murder DDT caused Ishii to lose strenght in his arm(s), hence he couldn't pick Honma up for the Powerbomb and Honma started winning the strike exchanges which Ishii managed to win only after using the Enzuigiri. If they just worked it with one guy in control I wouldn't have been as high on it. But onto your point.........


Actually that is something I hadn't noticed, and I appreciate the match a little more now that you said that.




> I have stylistic preferences. I'll tolerate Shibata's shtick a lot more than say Kojima's because Shibata abusing people entertains me a lot more than Kojima's spots he's been repeating since 2001. Nakamura had a shitty match against Shelton Benjamin but that's the only stain those guys have on their G1 record I can think of.


I guess 'stylistic preference' is just going to be the whole thing here, because Shibata's shit bothers me a lot.

I honestly had difficulty enjoying all of Nakamura's matches. I think the Nagata one might have been my favorite, I guess. 

I wasn't disappointed with any Okada match I saw. I was consistently disappointed with Shinsuke, but that could be that I'm just hung up on the Boma Ye thing ,which we of course discussed. If I could see the two moves as entirely different, I would probably love modern Shinsuke stuff, but I can't so I don't.



> And their high end matches were better than Okada's. When did Okada display the sense of timing and selling Shibata did against Honma? Or Ishii does on a daily basis even?


I would say in the Goto and Makabe matches he sold his opponents offense really well, enough to make me truly feel like he was in danger against both. I think there were some exchanges in the AJ match that showed incredible timing on the part of both guys.

Honestly, Shibata's selling sucks. I don't understand how you can list that as a strength of his, even in the Honma match. Shibata never even sold enough to make you think Honma had a good shot at winning. Anyone who takes a back suplex just to get up and hit one themselves can't be called good at selling, I'm sorry. Okada is a better at selling than Shibata every day of the week.

I think Ishii's timing is fine, but I don't see as better than Okada's. Even if his timing was perfect, it doesn't change the fact that his matches are still more like 'move exhibitions' that Okada's ever are. Okada matches always at least have a workover, and these days that is a rarity with Ishii.

The timing it takes just for Okada to hit the kind of dropkick he does in every match is insane. I'm much more impressed with a wrestlers timing when it comes to how to make a comeback that hooks the crowd, something Shibata clearly has no idea how to do, and something Ishii could be really good at if he would ever let himself get worked over long enough to do it.



> Stylistically Okada is probably the most similar to Goto and Anderson and I am not high on those guys either (especially Goto). Also you could make the same argument for them as you do for Okada (the neckwork).


This makes a lot more sense to me. I can see how Okada could be seen as something similar to what Goto and Anderson do, at least when it comes to finishing stretches. I will say that Okada does regularly use not just aimed moves but holds as well that focus on the neck, whereas Goto never uses holds and Anderson is all over the place. Okada didn't use these holds as much in the G1, but the G1 is packed with shorter matches, so workover holds are pretty minimal in the tournament, so I don't really mind it there as much.

Thats why I would say Okada's style is much more like Tanahashi than the two you mentioned, in my opinion. The limbwork is a go-to foundation that makes the finishing stretches work better. Yes, it relies on an opponent selling, but I don't find Okada matches any worse off for that than I do Tanahashi matches. If anything, the fact that it is the leg makes it more obvious when Tanahashi's opponent forgets. I just think its something thats out of their control. The neckwork on Naito is always MEANT to be the meaning behind the comeback, but what is Okada gonna do if Naito just ignores it like he always seems to do?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Seabs said:


> * Also what happened to all of Tanahashi's friends when he was getting massacred. Do guys like Makabe and Nagata suddenly not care? I know it's one of those things where you have to play along to an extent but eh, at least send some guys out and have Gallows and Fale fend them off.*


This is usually one of the plot holes that occur when promotions constantly have a heel stable jump a babyface. Like the Nexus angle when Cena would come out with 6 dudes to help him fight them, but then the next week he would get jumped in the ring and no one would come out. To TNA's credit, they tried to do something different with this trope (if that's what you want to call it) at least twice, but they fucked it up because that's what they do.



Nervosa said:


> So let me ask this. I know were all unhappy about Jarret in the Bullet club....but why does everyone hate D'Amore?
> 
> TNA's best era was when he was booking. As soon as he was replaced as booker is when it went down the tubes. Even to this day, his name is synonymous with a great X division and TNA as it was meant to be.
> 
> As a manager he was always pretty funny with Team Canada. As a trainer he is responsible for the upbringing of some of the indies' very best. I just didn't know he was so universally hated.


But does D'Amore fit with the group? I don't think so.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Seabs said:


> *The thing that I think a lot of newer New Japan fans are missing is that New Japan don't need the traditional half the roster are heels formula for the promotion to work and draw. If I wanted to watch western angles like Bullet Club wouldn't I be watching a western promotion do it? I watch New Japan for something different where the wrestling is treated like a sport with credibility. Since Jado and Gedo took over they've clearly been implementing a more western approach to their booking which is fine in some cases but not when they lose what makes New Japan different to western promotions. Obviously it's not a turn off yet because the wrestling is so great but I think it's pretty unanimously agreed upon that the Bullet Club shtick is the low point of cards. It's the heel nonsense run in that puts people off WWE and non-Japanese fans watching New Japan are most likely watching for an alternative presentation of wrestling to what WWE, etc offer.
> 
> *


*

They are still an alternative. They had nWo and Team 2000 prior to emergence of Bullet Club, granted they did not interfere in matches.

The run-ins are not as common as when Devitt was the leader of the group and when they were losing a majority of their matches up until November.

I do not think they are going to last past WK9. They are really nothing like the WWE at all. There are no comedy skits or talking segments, except for maybe during the intermission or post-show.

I mean I just think it is alarmist to be worried when the majority of the show is still foreign to WWE fans. I have shown NJPW shows to them and they don't get it even with the Bullet Club stuff.

Run-ins and DQs are not completely foreign to Japanese promotions I have seen older matches with guys like Hansen, Jimmy Snuka, and Brody interfering in matches resulting in no contests.

During the G1 the interferences were minimal.

I get it why it turns people off. Dragon Gate seems to be more like WWE and Western (USA/Mexico) than NJPW.*


----------



## GothicBohemian

Don’t worry, I won’t camp out here and bug you folks; this is just a quick visit.  

It’s mildly gratifying to me, as a long-time Bullet Club critic, to see the tide of opinion turning ever so slightly in my direction. The addition of JJ and his GFW project is just icing on my hate cake. I like the individual members – ok, most of them – fine on their own but I could do without how the group’s constant antics have such a massive impact on NJPW shows. 

I’m often curious to see talent mix between promotions but these overseas partners are getting to be a bit too much of a thing for me now. Is everyone associated with ROH, or let go by TNA, (or starting his own promotion) going to arrive at some point, likely to join the overcrowded Bullet Club with mandatory obnoxiousness? It feels that way and that’s not what I want on a constant basis. 

But whatever; I missed days here and there, the final card was mixed quality (imo, of course) with several matches where my immediate reaction was _Yeah, that was good but I’ve seen better from these same people_, yet I’d still rank day 12 as among the best shows I’ve watched this summer***. A really good show with some great moments, but not exceptional. 




*** _Disclaimer to my opinion: I burnt out on WWE product and have deliberately not watched for weeks verging into months so it’s very possible I’m ignoring greatness there in favour of what I have been following. _


----------



## seabs

Miguel De Juan said:


> They are still an alternative. They had nWo and Team 2000 prior to emergence of Bullet Club, granted they did not interfere in matches.
> 
> The run-ins are not as common as when Devitt was the leader of the group and when they were losing a majority of their matches up until November.
> 
> I do not think they are going to last past WK9. They are really nothing like the WWE at all. There are no comedy skits or talking segments, except for maybe during the intermission or post-show.
> 
> I mean I just think it is alarmist to be worried when the majority of the show is still foreign to WWE fans. I have shown NJPW shows to them and they don't get it even with the Bullet Club stuff.
> 
> Run-ins and DQs are not completely foreign to Japanese promotions I have seen older matches with guys like Hansen, Jimmy Snuka, and Brody interfering in matches resulting in no contests.
> 
> During the G1 the interferences were minimal.
> 
> I get it why it turns people off. Dragon Gate seems to be more like WWE and Western (USA/Mexico) than NJPW.


*Heel stables have never been what have made Japanese wrestling popular. What made it popular was the legitimate sports like feel that promoters gave it. I never said it was a turn off or making New Japan WWE Japan but it's not what people want to see when they watch New Japan. They want stuff like the main event where it's just two guys battling it out to see who's better in an environment that treats it like a sport and not a pre-determined entertainment show. Just look in this thread at the reaction from western fans towards it. It's clearly not what people are watching New Japan to see. That's not to say they you can't add more western elements to a puro product but you have to do it right and in small enough doses. The Bullet Club shtick has just been too much to the point where it's an annoyance.*


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Jarrett fpalm


----------



## aivaz

Seabs said:


> *Heel stables have never been what have made Japanese wrestling popular. What made it popular was the legitimate sports like feel that promoters gave it. I never said it was a turn off or making New Japan WWE Japan but it's not what people want to see when they watch New Japan. They want stuff like the main event where it's just two guys battling it out to see who's better in an environment that treats it like a sport and not a pre-determined entertainment show. Just look in this thread at the reaction from western fans towards it. It's clearly not what people are watching New Japan to see. That's not to say they you can't add more western elements to a puro product but you have to do it right and in small enough doses. The Bullet Club shtick has just been too much to the point where it's an annoyance.*


Heel stables have been a big part of Japanese wrestling for 30+ years now. Cheap bullshit finishes go way back. Combine that with the long tradtition of heel gaijin and you have a unit that doesn't really introduce anything that wasn't already part of Japanese wrestling for many years. I agree that it should be toned down, but I don't think this is a particularly accurate line of argument. 

(By the way, why do you bold and italicise? It's very hard to read when you do longer posts)


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

aivaz said:


> (By the way, why do you bold and italicise? It's very hard to read when you do longer posts)


To stand out and get noticed.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Jarrett in the Bullet Club? That's nWo 2000 territory. Lame.


----------



## Vic Capri

Never saw that coming! Holy shit!

- Vic


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

The talk about Shibata and his main event status the past couple days had me thinking. Wouldn't it be a huge blunder for NJPW to have Okada refuse Shibata's challenge after Okada beat Goto in February to not eventually get a match with him? Okada said "win NJC and you'll get a title shot". Obviously Tanahashi won NJC. 

Calling it now that Okada wins the belt from Shinskay at WK IX, defends in February. March and April he doesn't defend (it wasn't defended in a big match in either month this year as Tana/Naka headlined IA). If they do another Yokohama Arena show in May, Shibata gets his chance there and either loses or he wins and is dethroned in the late-fall/early-winter by Tanahashi who avenges his WK IX loss to Shibata. Okada and Tanahashi headline WK X having not faced since KoPW 2013.


----------



## Lazyking

I'm thinking Shibata will go back to tags with Goto, hopefully winning the tag titles. I'm okay with that actually cause even though I love Shibata, he does need to tone it down a bit if he's make the main event.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

Yeah, that match with Goto was something else. Perhaps the worst "wrestling" match I've seen out of him in a singles capacity. He can't be legit murdering the big 3 (or 4 if we include AJ now) in main events.


----------



## seabs

aivaz said:


> Heel stables have been a big part of Japanese wrestling for 30+ years now. Cheap bullshit finishes go way back. Combine that with the long tradtition of heel gaijin and you have a unit that doesn't really introduce anything that wasn't already part of Japanese wrestling for many years. I agree that it should be toned down, but I don't think this is a particularly accurate line of argument.
> 
> (By the way, why do you bold and italicise? It's very hard to read when you do longer posts)


*Never denied their place in history or that Bullet Club is something original even in Japan, just that they're not integral to the success of Japanese wrestling and that New Japan wouldn't be any worse off without them. *


----------



## bme

- I was pulling for Ishii to win G1 with Shibata as the 2nd choose and between Okada & Nakamura i'd rather have Nakamura win it. Really wanna see Ishii & Shibata climb the ranks along with Honma, cause i have no interest in seeing another Styles/Okada or Tanahashi/Okada match.

- I was curious about Bullet Club when it formed but soured on it as i saw the impact they had on matches, after last years G1 i wasn't feeling the group based on the quality of Devitt's matches going down cause of his cheating and the groups interference. The Young Bucks, Styles, Gallows & Yujiro joining just left me asking _why ?_. Them holding must of the gold in the company is something i've never wanted from any group, especially when there's 6 championships they could compete for. If i had it my way the group would only consist of Anderson, Fale, Gallows & The Young Bucks.

- Both Tanahashi/Styles & Okada/Nakamura were disappointing, while Tanahashi/Styles had its moments Okada/Nakamura was really nothing till the finishing stretch.

G1 Climax Finals

Sakuraba, Yano & HASHI/Suzuki, Iizuka & Benjamin * decent
Liger, Cpt NJ/Cole, Bennett * decent
reDRagon/ Timesplitters *** good
Naito/Honma *** good
Anderson/Ishii ** ok
Shibata/Goto **** great
Tanahasi/Styles *** good
Okada/Nakamura **1/2

Best G1 Matches

Top 3 
Styles/Suzuki (day7) ****
Nagata/Shibata (day7) ****
Ishii/Honma (day4) ****

Shibata/Nakamura (day1) ****1/2 very good 
Kojima/Ishii (day2) ***1/2 very good
Tanahashi/Shibata (day4) ***1/2 very good
Tanahashi/Ishii (day6) ***1/2 very good
Nakamura/Ishii (day7) **** great
Honma/Shibata (day8)**** great
Ishii/Shibata (day10) ****great
Ishii/Nagata (day11) **** great


----------



## Lariatoh!

I wouldn't worry too much about Jarrett. WCW fans didn't really see much of a nWo Muta and Chono, it was just a swerve for a pop. Nothing more.


----------



## hgr423

When Shelley was selling that arm, I thought he saw a ghost. I hope Kyle is feeling better after that double stomp from the guillotine.


----------



## almostfamous

bme said:


> Both Tanahashi/Styles & Okada/Nakamura were disappointing, while Tanahashi/Styles had its moments Okada/Nakamura was really nothing till the finishing stretch.


I disagree with this. To each his own tho.

Fortunately, I'm sure we'll see some rematches down the road here, so hopefully they can top their G1 finals performances.


----------



## Super Sonic

Meltzer's ***+ star ratings

August 6 in Takamatsu:
Satoshi Kojima vs. Tomoaki Honma ***
Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan ***1/4
AJ Styles vs. Yujiro Takahashi ***1/4
Lance Archer vs. Kazuchika Okada ***1/2
Yuji Nagata vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi ***1/2
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Katsuyori Shibata ***3/4
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Doc Gallows ***1/2

August 8 in Yokohama:
Shelton Benjamin vs. Tomoaki Honma ***1/2
Lance Archer vs. Hirooki Goto ***1/4
Karl Anderon vs. Tetsuya Naito ****
Yuji Nagata vs. Tomohiro Ishii ****1/2
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bad Luck Fale ***3/4
AJ Styles vs. Togi Makabe ****
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Davey Boy Smith, Jr. ****
Minoru Suzuki vs. Kazuchika Okada ****1/2

Meltzer's 2014 G-1 Climax final day ***+ star ratings (posting here for anyone not caught up on the earlier events in the tournament)

Time Splitters vs. reDRagon ***3/4
Tetsuya Natio vs. Tomoaki Honma ***1/4
Karl Anderson vs. Tomohiro Ishii ***1/4
Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata ****
AJ Styles vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi ****1/4
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kazuchika Okada ****3/4


----------



## Lariatoh!

Question: Would the NJPW fans have bought Gaijin AJ Styles as a main event level face? I was just thinking that Styles could have been better served as a top face and being sort of a comrade of Tanahashi for the company instead of being a member of the Bullet Club. Maybe this has already been talked about.


----------



## Lazyking

Lariatoh! said:


> Question: Would the NJPW fans have bought Gaijin AJ Styles as a main event level face? I was just thinking that Styles could have been better served as a top face and being sort of a comrade of Tanahashi for the company instead of being a member of the Bullet Club. Maybe this has already been talked about.


I don't think at first but over time, I could see it. When was the last time a Gaijin face was champ tho?


----------



## seabs

*He's a natural babyface due to his moveset so I would have brought him as a babyface. The thing with doing that though is that he wouldn't get to be champion. He's only really champion now because they wanted to put the belt on a Bullet Club heel and give Okada someone to feud with this year. Sure as a babyface he'd never get to be the #1 guy or probably main event as many shows (not that he main evented many G1 shows) but he'd get a lot more over as a babyface than he can as a heel.*


----------



## ywall2breakerj

I forgot to reply so here's a delayed one:



> Couldn't you argue that the fault of that lies on the person who should be selling rather than Okada? Certainly this same argument applies to all Tanahashi matches, which a majority of the time, happen to just have moves than happen to hit the legs rather than an opponent actually selling it. I don't hold it against Tanahashi when Shinsuke ignores the leg stuff in all their matches, so I guess I don't hold it against Okada when the same happens to him.


The thing is Tanahashi can and has moved away from the legwork. Okada can't because he doesn't have anything besides it. Everyone sells Okada's stuff, but you don't seem to be satisfied with it. You want something more-his regular offence presented both as it currently is AND as limbwork. You're basically asking for Okada to be presented as a killer robot and have everyone sell his stuff like death. Which doesn't work because if you have everyone do it all the time then you don't get those special matches like Misawa-Akiyama from 2000 when the neckwork IS as huge of a deal as it can possibly be. And honestly if you're gonna make that argument for Okada then you can make it for literally everyone who does neckwork. 


> The fact that no others are memorable may be an indictment, but the first Okada/Naito match from 201 had the neck work as a major story, as it was in their rematch at the G1 that year. I would also say His Dominion 2012 match against Tanahashi relied on the neckwork as well as The Suzuki match you mentioned. I agree that his opponents don't sell it as well as they should, but again, I don't see that as Okada's fault. *How can he force someone to sell it properly?*


I think Kohei Sato is a better wrestler than Okada. He got two legitimately great matches out of Sekimoto. Everyone sells his elbows like death. It started with BJW midcarders like Kazuki Hashimoto, now guys like Masakatsu Funaki sell one elbow shot like murder. You know why? Because no-selling those killer elbows would be so obviusly stupid. And they looked so good that over time people decided they needed to sell them _more_. If Okada's neckwork was more convincing his peers would sell it as such. Simple as that. (I may bee overstating it a little bit because there are other things it could be attributed to but it's too big of a thought to be reduced to like two sentences)



> I guess 'stylistic preference' is just going to be the whole thing here, because Shibata's shit bothers me a lot.


What shit? The suplex no-sell sequences? That's not why I like Shibata. I've watched a fuckton of puro. I've seen them done worse, I've seen them done better. I don't mind them but I see why others would.




> Honestly, Shibata's selling sucks. I don't understand how you can list that as a strength of his, even in the Honma match. Shibata never even sold enough to make you think Honma had a good shot at winning.


He sold more for Benjamin than he did for Honma and he sold more for Fale than he did for Benjamin. I appreciate that because I like hierarchies in pro wrestling. Shibata selling for Honma as little or as much as he did made Honma having to fight from underneath and his hope spots that much more special. 



> Anyone who takes a back suplex just to get up and hit one themselves can't be called good at selling, I'm sorry. Okada is a better at selling than Shibata every day of the week.
> I think Ishii's timing is fine, but I don't see as better than Okada's. Even if his timing was perfect, it doesn't change the fact that his matches are still more like 'move exhibitions' that Okada's ever are. Okada matches always at least have a workover, and these days that is a rarity with Ishii.


I can understand why you don't like Shibata's selling (at certain times) but that doesn't make Okada's any better. I watched like 1500 pro-wres matches last year and none of them made me loathe what I was watching as much as Okada-Tanahashi from King Of Pro Wrestling and their idea of selling fatigue and there's plenty of examples of him blowing off limbwork as well.



> Okada matches always at least have a workover, and these days that is a rarity with Ishii.


Workover doesn't always equate a good workover now does it? Randy Orton matches always have workovers. Those workovers are always appalling. I wish Randy Orton matches had people hitting him with shoot headbutts for five minutes instead of those workovers. If you just want to see workovers, than that's a stylistic preference of yours which is totally fine and there's no point in discussing it.



> The timing it takes just for Okada to hit the kind of dropkick he does in every match is insane. I'm much more impressed with a wrestlers timing when it comes to how to make a comeback that hooks the crowd, something Shibata clearly has no idea how to do, and something Ishii could be really good at if he would ever let himself get worked over long enough to do it.


Shibata isn't in Okada's role nor should he work exactly like him (do I really need to write a mini essay about that?). But him timing a Dropkick as a comeback isn't much different from Shibata timing a rolling backhand as one.



> This makes a lot more sense to me. I can see how Okada could be seen as something similar to what Goto and Anderson do, at least when it comes to finishing stretches. I will say that Okada does regularly use not just aimed moves but holds as well that focus on the neck, whereas Goto never uses holds and Anderson is all over the place. Okada didn't use these holds as much in the G1, but the G1 is packed with shorter matches, so workover holds are pretty minimal in the tournament, so I don't really mind it there as much.


I think Okada has dropped the majority of those "holds". Not that there was an enormous number of holds to drop, he just dropped the "Deep In Debt" and it's modifications. With him doing so we're down to what-two? The Red Ink-one of the worst looking submissions ever (which Shibata also used but his version actually looked good) and the Guardrail Facelock. Goto uses a headscissors. Maybe he does something else I don't know. He's fucking Goto. I agree on Anderson.



Though I am starting to become lukewarm about my argument. Tenzan does neckwork too-and his neckwork leads to neck holds that actually finish matches-so I could use a lazy defense if he goes back to being 2013 Tenzan 



> Thats why I would say Okada's style is much more like Tanahashi than the two you mentioned, in my opinion. The limbwork is a go-to foundation that makes the finishing stretches work better. Yes, it relies on an opponent selling, but I don't find Okada matches any worse off for that than I do Tanahashi matches. If anything, the fact that it is the leg makes it more obvious when Tanahashi's opponent forgets. I just think its something thats out of their control. The neckwork on Naito is always MEANT to be the meaning behind the comeback, but what is Okada gonna do if Naito just ignores it like he always seems to do?


If the premise of his offence is that people will do Misawa-sells for him to the point where Stan Hansen will come after them for injuring the top star and NO ONE in the company can grasp how exactly they should sell his stuff then he should work differently. But that doesn't seem to be the case. Selling on a more profound level than just grabbing a limb, pretending it hurts and changing up one's offence because of it (which is something Okada cannot fathom) requires more skill. But it doesn't seem as if Okada's offence is MEANT to be contemplated like that. Legwork is much easier to spot than neckwork because pro wrestling moves that target the neck are a lot more common than pro wrestling moves that target the leg. But it is also because of that that moves that target the leg are only brought in because of legwork so the two are automatically connected. But they don't have to be. Shibata can do a hold on two on Shinsuke's legs and move on as a part of the weaking process. So from that standpoint it isn't any different than neckwork really-but modern New Japan has zero matwork so false assumptions will be made because of it.


I find it hard to believe Naito doesn't have the capacity to graps Okada's all mighty neckwork. When he faced Yujiro in their 4 minute match before Naito got written off Naito sold his leg phenomenally. He didn't sell only moves like Dragon Screws and such-he sold every move Yujiro did correspondingly to how much it would (in the world of pro wrestling) realistically damage his leg. And when he came back Yujiro came at him with the same gameplan. And he didn't sell for him nearly as much. Because he shouldn't have. Because he was the returning hero ready to display he had healed and was in top form. He modified his style against Ishii to gain back the fans' support (which he has now successfully done). I believe Naito "gets it" and I'm not gonna blame him if he doesn't sell Okada's shitty Schwein-knee-neckbreaker-stuff like death. Nobody else does it, why would he deliberately make himself look "weaker" in a time when he is gaining back status? He can obviusly play a sympathetic babyface fighting from underneath-he showed that in the AJ match. He doesn't have any reason to oversell.


----------



## Vårmakos

HARASHIMAWINSLOL


----------



## Hera

Destruction cards are out

DESTRUCTION IN KOBE

Nakamura vs Fale for the IC title
Tanahashi vs Shibata
Makabe vs Goto
YOSHI-HASHI and Okada vs Anderson and Gallows
Ibushi and Naito vs Styles and Tama Tonga
Kushida vs Taguchi for the Jr title
Sakuraba and Yano vs Suzuki and Iizuka
Honma, Liger, Kojima, Tenzan vs Captain New Japan, Tiger Mask, Nakanishi Nagata
motherfucking MAXIMO, BUSHI, Shelly vs Desperado, Taichi, TAKA
Forever Hooligans and Ishii vs The Young Bucks and Yujiro

DESTRUCTION IN OKAYAMA

Okada vs Anderson for the yen in the bank
Naito and Tanahashi vs Styles and Gallows
Ishii and Nakamura vs Fale and Tama Tonga
Honma and Makabe vs Goto and Shibata
Gedo, Sakuraba, Yano vs Suzuki, TAKA and Iizuka
Time Splitters vs Desperado and Taichi for the Jr tag titles
Forever Hooligans vs The Young Bucks
Taguchi, Kojima, Tenzan vs BUSHI, Nakanishi and Nagata
YOSHI-HASHI vs Yujiro
Tiger Mask and Liger vs FUCKING MAXIMO and Captain New Japan


Fale wins, Okada retains, they build up Goto and Shibata to challenge for the tag belts again after Tana beats Shibata, KUSHIDA defends both titles, Tanahashi pins Styles again to set up Tana vs Styles at King of Pro Wrestling. There you go.


----------



## Hera

Lazyking said:


> I'm thinking Shibata will go back to tags with Goto, hopefully winning the tag titles. I'm okay with that actually cause even though I love Shibata, he does need to tone it down a bit if he's make the main event.


The way he works against Ishii or Honma isn't the way he works against Nakamura, Tanahashi or Okada but whatever.

But yes it seems for all the world that Goto and Shibata will be the tag champs eventually which is a good thing. They really need a face non-gaijin team in the tag division now that TenCozy aren't able to keep up with that workload anymore. Neither one of those guys are going to get pushed above Okada, Nakamura or Tanahashi either so putting them as the new face of the tag division is great and it gives New Japan another draw. Everyone is tired of 2 gaijin heel teams going at each other over and over again. You can throw together guys like Tana and Makabe every now and then and get some real heat going for that shit too. 


btw Kazuki Hashimoto is fucking incredible and amazing and shits on 99% of everything in New Japan and if you don't know that then you need to find out. Pink promise or GTFO :mark:


----------



## CMP44BB

I've actually read a few complaints on this thread. This is a Puro thread and the IWC is still complaining about things. :faint:


----------



## cablegeddon

On that note. I downloaded muta vs inoki from donatku 94 and it features inoki doing a blade job, takes a suplex on the ramp and botches a dropkick. Lame finish, inoki gets muta in a headlock, holds it for one second and then pins muta


----------



## Hera

CMP44BB said:


> I've actually read a few complaints on this thread. This is a Puro thread and the IWC is still complaining about things. :faint:


As much time as people put into following WWE I put into following New Japan (and NOAH). I read Tokyo Sports' webpage every day. You might see it as a golden land where nothing goes wrong but trust me when I say a lot of shit is pretty bad when it comes to puro.


----------



## seabs

*Those cards are terrible. Such stale booking and the lack of AJ defences isn't helping. *


----------



## Worship Thy Riff

I guess that we'll have to wait till King of Pro-Wrestling to see an outstanding NJPW event, they have booked great cards for that show lately. This Destruction shows look really transitional, lots of rematches and another event without a IWGP championship.


----------



## Zatiel

Massive disappointment to see Nakamura back in Fale's orbit. There's not much left for him to do as IC champ, and holy crap do I not want to see him lose to Fale *again*. 

Both nights look very uninspired, but maybe Shibata Vs. Tanahashi and Makabe Vs. Goto will deliver again.


----------



## Vårmakos

Despardo and Taichi as a tag team. :mark:


----------



## Corey

Was gonna put those lineups in the other Puro thread but saw they were already posted here. I don't follow New Japan too closely, but does winning the G1 these days ensure you the main event spot at the Dome show now? Is that what Okada has to defend? I feel like they did Okada vs. Anderson for the same stipulation like last year...? Maybe?

Looks like a lot of rematches on those shows and Styles should be defending the IWGP Title against someone not named Okada at some point you'd think. Nakamura sometime?


----------



## Vårmakos

Styles will not doubt defend against Tanahashi. I thought they were building up Naito as a potential challenger, but I don't know anymore. With the way the Okayama card is structured it's likely to get Tanahashi another win that solidifies him as the #1 contender.


----------



## seabs

*One of Tanahashi, Okada or Nakamura will always main event Sumo Hall and there will almost definitely be a title match there so yeah Tanahashi vs AJ it seems to get AJ through to Tokyo Dome vs Okada.*


----------



## Toonami4Life

Should've had AJ defend against either Naito or Tanahashi at Destruction on Day 2 and whoever he didn't face go against him at King of Pro Wrestling in October.

Also would've had Yujiro defend The NEVER Belt as well to build him up. He's facing Yoshi-Hashi that dude loses as much as Captain New Japan and Honma. Bit tired of seeing Fale and Nakamura, Their matches have been surprisingly good but Nakamura does not need to spend all his time with or chasing after The IC Belt. And enough with Minoru and Yano! Suzuki was reborn during The G1 with the matches he had. Tired of seeing them go against each other every event it seems like.


----------



## Hera

MTVDTH said:


> Styles will not doubt defend against Tanahashi. I thought they were building up Naito as a potential challenger, but I don't know anymore. With the way the Okayama card is structured it's likely to get Tanahashi another win that solidifies him as the #1 contender.


Naito's confirmed to get a shot against Okada for the Tokyo Dome spot. Okada straight out said that because Anderson and Naito beat him that's who he's going to defend his contract against. I think they'll save that match for Power Struggle. I won't be shocked if the only title defense AJ has before Wrestle Kingdom is against Tanahashi.


----------



## seabs

*If Okada wants to defend vs Naito before Tokyo Dome then I can see that main eventing Osaka in November and AJ being in another tag match. I thought for sure Naito would get a title shot coming out of G1 but it won't be at Sumo Hall because neither are one of the big 3 and if he faces Okada in Osaka then it obviously can't be then and December is Tag League. *


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Zatiel said:


> Massive disappointment to see Nakamura back in Fale's orbit. There's not much left for him to do as IC champ, and holy crap do I not want to see him lose to Fale *again*.
> 
> Both nights look very uninspired, but maybe Shibata Vs. Tanahashi and Makabe Vs. Goto will deliver again.


Nak needs to get in the hw title picture or sign with WWE. He's deserves so much more than playing second fiddle to AJ Styles.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

AJ, Okada, and Tanahashi are all way more consistent than Nakamura. I'm a huge Naka fan but come on. I would love to see Shinskay in the title scene again though. He hasn't challenged since against Tanahashi on 9/19/11. I also wish they'd not do Naka/Fale. I do think he'll challenge sometime this year but it's hard to imagine he does if he wins or loses this match vs BLF.


----------



## Hera

DragonSleeper said:


> Nak needs to get in the hw title picture or sign with WWE. He's deserves so much more than playing second fiddle to AJ Styles.


He's probably going to beat Okada for the belt sometime next year. Okada said after the G1 final that he and Nakamura need to have a match sometime again. That sets up Nakamura as a challenger to Okada. And yes the guy that sells the most merchandise in New Japan will leave to go to WWE. Sure.


----------



## cablegeddon

..


----------



## ywall2breakerj

StuckInHell4-Life said:


> AJ, Okada, and Tanahashi are all way more consistent than Nakamura.



Tanahashi may be more consistent than Goto, but Nakamura? LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL. The only memorable matches he had this year were against Nakamura and Shibata.


----------



## Mr. Kennedy

Nakamura is the one guy that seems lost in the shuffle now for WrestleKingdom. Safe to assume Okada/Styles at this rate, and Tanahashi involved in the Bullet Club. Which leaves Shinsuke with...?


----------



## seabs

*A Gracie probably :side:*


----------



## Mr. Kennedy

Better not be ¬_¬


----------



## amhlilhaus

Hera said:


> He's probably going to beat Okada for the belt sometime next year. Okada said after the G1 final that he and Nakamura need to have a match sometime again. That sets up Nakamura as a challenger to Okada. And yes the guy that sells the most merchandise in New Japan will leave to go to WWE. Sure.


Who? Okada? In wwe? Please god no they'll have him jobbing to guys with 10 match experience in nxt to make them look good


----------



## Toonami4Life

You know, with all this talk of Bully Ray maybe not getting back in WWE, I wouldn't mind if he and Devon came and entered The G1 Tag League this year. That's the only thing that's missing from their resume is that.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I don't know where else to post this, but this is damn awesome.


----------



## EscapedIllusion

NastyYaffa said:


> I don't know where else to post this, but this is damn awesome.



Fucking awesome,I could listen to those guys talk about G1 for hours.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toonami4Life

Yoshi Tatsu might be heading to New Japan soon some reports are suggesting.


----------



## seabs

*YAMAMOTO return was always obvious. Hopefully he still brings that rookie fire.*


----------



## SuzukiGUN

anywhere i can AJPW or NOAh guys?


----------



## Ham and Egger

SuzukiGUN said:


> anywhere i can AJPW or NOAh guys?


Daily motion is your best bet.


----------



## Obfuscation

Potential for Styles vs Naito for the Championship nuked as he'll only work vs Okada instead by the rumor mill. Crushed. Not that Okada vs Naito matches don't rule, but Naito getting another championship shot _(and vs Styles to recreate the magic)_ would have been a phenomenal way to close out the Fall.


----------



## Lazyking

Only work Okada in title matches? That makes no sense


----------



## Corey

Lazyking said:


> Only work Okada in title matches? That makes no sense


You misread. He said Naito would be working against Okada _instead_ of getting a championship match (with AJ).


----------



## Obfuscation

It would make sense if it was after Wrestle Kingdom next year. 8*D

But yeah, Corey covered my post.


----------



## Toonami4Life

There's a new place to order New Japan stuff. Lots of stuff including bags, shirts, dvds, bandanas and more there.

http://puroresushop.com/


----------



## LateTrain27

Guess I'll have to grab myself a Bullet Club shirt soon.


----------



## Toonami4Life

New Shirts for Goto, Ishii, and El Desperado are for sale.

http://prowrestlingtees.com/NewJapan


----------



## Toonami4Life

This is pretty cool.

http://www.prowrestlingtees.com/pro...e-1.html?SID=852d1f24ed41ebb699038828ecd67cce


----------



## Toonami4Life

After today's ten man tag match that had him pin Yujiro, Yoshi-Hashi has issued a challenge to Yujiro for the NEVER Openweight title and requested Okada to team with him to challenge Gallows and Anderson for The Tag Titles.


----------



## Vårmakos

It's so great to hear Pageant unmuted. Taichi and Despardo's tag team totally makes sense now, they're a musical duo.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Results for Nagata's homecoming that was held today.

–> ROAD TO DESTRUCTION 2013 (9/5/14 to 9/20/14) <--

NJPW “ACTIVE INNOVATION PRESENTS ~ BLUE JUSTICE V”, 9/7/14 (Samurai! TV)
Togane Arena
2,300 Fans – Super No Vacancy

1. Sho Tanaka beat Yohei Komatsu (8:35) with a single-leg crab hold.
2. Taichi beat Maximo (7:29) with a Taichi-style Gedo clutch.
3. Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask & Ryusuke Taguchi beat KUSHIDA, Alex Shelley & BUSHI (10:00) when Taguchi used an ankle hold on BUSHI.
4. Toru Yano, Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov beat Takashi Iizuka, TAKA Michinoku & El Desperado (9:27) when Iizuka was DQ’d.
5. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma beat Hirooki Goto, Tetsuya Naito & Captain New Japan (12:28) when Makabe used a King Kong kneedrop on Captain.
6. Karl Anderson, Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Yujiro Takahashi & Tama Tonga beat Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI-HASHI & Gedo (14:23) when Anderson used the Gun Stun on Gedo.
7. Special Tag Match ~ Blue Justice Advent: Yuji Nagata & Manabu Nakanishi beat Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima (18:02) when Nagata used a backdrop hold on Kojima.

* Nagata challenged Tenzan & Kojima again after a nostalgic main event featuring the third generation leaders, presumably to a shot at their NWA World Tag Team Title (New Japan’s site hasn’t clarified yet).


----------



## Toonami4Life

After today's event its now official as three new title matches have been made for The Destruction events. Okada and YOSHI-HASHI will challenge Gallows and Anderson for The Tag Titles and on Day 2 HASHI will face Yujiro for the NEVER Belt and The NWA Tag Titles will be on the line as Blue Justice challenges Tencozy.


----------



## Cabel

My interest in Destruction upped a little.


----------



## Chismo

For us DDT aficionados:



> DDT "DRAMATIC GENERAL ELECTION 2014 FINAL VOTING DAY ~ LAST HOPE SPECIAL", 28.09.2014 (Samurai! TV)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 
> 1. KO-D Tag Team Title: Kota Ibushi & Kenny Omega (c) vs. Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo


:banderas


----------



## Toonami4Life

Yesterday's NJPW results at Korakuen Hall

–> ROAD TO DESTRUCTION 2013 (9/5/14 to 9/20/14) <--

NJPW, 9/15/14 (Samurai! TV)
Tokyo Korakuen Hall
2,015 Fans – Super No Vacancy Full House

1. El Desperado & Taichi beat Maximo & Yohei Komatsu (9:22) when Desperado used the I3Y5 on Komatsu.
2. KUSHIDA, Alex Shelley & BUSHI beat Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask & Ryusuke Taguchi (12:16) when KUSHIDA used a Japanese leg roll clutch hold on Taguchi.
3. Yujiro Takahashi & Tama Tonga beat Tomohiro Ishii & Gedo (9:38) when Takahashi used the Miami Shine on Gedo.
4. Toru Yano, Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov beat Minoru Suzuki, Takashi Iizuka & TAKA Michinoku (10:11) when Yano used a horizontal cradle on TAKA.
5. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma beat Yuji Nagata, Manabu Nakanishi, Kota Ibushi & Captain New Japan (12:40) when Naito used a Stardust press on Captain.
6. Special 6 Man Tag Match: Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI beat Karl Anderson, Bad Luck Fale & Doc Gallows (11:56) when Okada used the Rainmaker on Gallows.
7. Special Tag Match: Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata beat Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe (16:59) when Goto used the Shouten Kai on Makabe.


----------



## Lariatoh!

haha... IWGP Champ AJ is the Brock Lesnar of New Japan. Shows up whenever to have awesome matches. Great stuff, love it!


----------



## Super Sonic

KENTA vs. Sugiura - June 4, 2006

Another excellent match, a fitting finale to KENTA's tremendous reign as the GHC Jr. Champ. He never truly got what I would consider to be a genuine advantage in this, even with Sugiura occasionally selling at points. KENTA just found himself constantly getting thrown away with all kinds of overhead suplexes throughout the match. Of note is that Sugiura worked on KENTA's left knee early, softening it up for the ankle lock. A pity Kurt Angle likely never watched this and of course that he will likely never face KENTA.

KENTA found himself Yakuza kicked off the apron and flying back-first into the steel guardrail, allowing Sugiura to dominate the rest of the match. And although Sugiura dominated, KENTA always kept himself in the match with kicks and slaps, having beautiful exchanges with the challenger. But with such a beating having been laid upon on him and his left ankle damaged, KENTA had no choice after about a minute in that hold, coming so close to the ropes and having the crowd antsy, but to finally tap out. Phenomenal match. ****1/2


----------



## Toonami4Life

Masakatsu Funaki lost the Zero1 heavyweight championship against Kohei Sato today at Korakuen Hall.


----------



## seabs

> NJPW "DESTRUCTION IN KOBE", 21.09.2014 (WPW/iPPV)
> Kobe World Hall
> 8,000 Fans - Super No Vacancy
> 
> 1. Tomohiro Ishii, Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov besiegen Yujiro Takahashi, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson (7:51) als Romero Nick nach dem Contract Killer pinnte.
> 2. Alex Shelley, Maximo & BUSHI besiegen TAKA Michinoku , El Desperado & Taichi (2:43) als Taichi disqualifiziert wurde.
> 3. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Jushin Thunder Liger & Tomoaki Honma besiegen Yuji Nagata, Manabu Nakanishi, Tiger Mask & Captain New Japan (5:22) nach dem Kokeshi von Honma gegen Captain.
> 4. Special Tag Match: Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano besiegen Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka (11:34) nach dem Akakiri von Yano gegen Iizuka.
> 5. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title: Ryusuke Taguchi besiegt KUSHIDA (c) (14:55) mit einem Ankle Hold - Titelwechsel.
> 6. Special Tag Match: Tetsuya Naito & Kota Ibushi besiegen AJ Styles & Tama Tonga (12:57) nach einem Phoenix Splash von Ibushi gegen Tonga.
> 7. IWGP Tag Team Title: Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows (c) besiegen Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI (11:42) als Gallows YOSHI-HASHI nach dem Magic Killer pinnte (6th defense).
> 8. Special Singles Match: Togi Makabe besiegt Hirooki Goto (14:38) mit einem King Kong Kneedrop.
> 9. Special Singles Match: Hiroshi Tanahashi besiegt Katsuyori Shibata (17:57) mit dem High Fly Flow.
> 10. IWGP Intercontinental Title: Shinsuke Nakamura besiegt Bad Luck Fale (c) (19:13) mit dem Boma Ye - Titelwechsel.


*Taguchi and Nakamura winning are kinda baffling.*


----------



## EscapedIllusion

I saw Nakamura winning just because the Fale experiment wasn't going so well.But Taguchi winning is baffling for sure.The whole Jr. Heavyweight scene is baffling in it self with Ibushi leaving and Devitt in the E.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vårmakos

My boi Ryusuke ... finally. :banderas

Ibushi just recently made his return at one of the _Road to_ shows, BTW.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

Damn it, Fale barely got a run to defend. It's like edge and the world title 

But shinsuke is by far my favorite worker, so that's cool with me

New japan has 4 singles belts and knows how to utilize belt importance. WWE ised to book 5 singles titles as important, but now cab barely get the wwe belt to mean anything


----------



## Toonami4Life

It's been seven years sicne Ryusuke held it, he's been wanting it back for some time. But I wanted KUSHIDA to at least successfully defend it once.

And do they have to keep bouncing the IC Belt to Shinsuke? I love him but of the ten reigns, he's had almost half of those as this is his fourth time. Couldn't they have given Goto, Shibata, Makabe, or heck Nagata a run with it for a chance?


----------



## Chismo

Taguchi/Kush was incredible, easy pick for match of the night, and a bonafide MOTYC. I got some serious Samurai/Pegasus/Tiger/Liger/Otani vibes from the 90s. ****1/2

Shibata/Tanashi was good, but the weakest of the trilogy, the YOSHI-HASHI tag was borderline great, Goto/Makabe sucked, HONMA WON, the Ishii/Bucks opener was good, main event was good, MiSu/Saku looks promising as fuck, and the Taka-Taichi-Desperado angle was awesome.


----------



## Snapdragon

EscapedIllusion said:


> I saw Nakamura winning just because the Fale experiment wasn't going so well.But Taguchi winning is baffling for sure.The whole Jr. Heavyweight scene is baffling in it self with Ibushi leaving and Devitt in the E.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ibushi is leaving?


----------



## pgi86

Snapdragon said:


> Ibushi is leaving?


He's leaving the junior heavyweight division and entering the heavyweight one.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Snapdragon said:


> Ibushi is leaving?


He's moving up to the heavyweight picture. He's put on some muscle and weight so he'd qualify for it.


----------



## Hera

Nakamura is more than likely going to defend the IC title outside of Japan which is why they flopped the title back to him. His post match comments and the questions from the press really steered to that direction more than anything to do with Fale again. Don't think it's going to be someone from another organization in Japan either. Won't be shocked if we see Nakamura defend that belt in RoH soon. If that's the case then it's obvious why the title change happened.

Thought the Shibata and Tanahashi match was maybe the best they've had but since none of you give a shit about the actual story between the two and just work rate you'll never see it that way. Tanahashi basically welcomed Shibata back. Always had a feeling that this long road New Japan have put Shibata on since the match with Tana at the G1 last year would lead back to him re-signing with the company and now I feel even stronger. Won't be shocked if he doesn't though. Tana said that Shibata's still his rival so expect more from the two of them but I think they'll cool it off for the time being. 

Makabe and Goto was really good but it wasn't anything I haven't seen before. The Sekimoto and Sugiura match in BJW from the end of August was a much better slug fest but then again those two are a lot better than Goto and Makabe so.................

Outside of Shibata and Tana the biggest thing was Taguchi finally having a really good match since he's come back from that back injury. I'm sure most people will give all the credit to KUSHIDA but goddamn was the Funky Weapon on fire. KUSHIDA probably wasn't suppose to be the Jr Champ anyway but it still sucks to see his legs cut out from him a little bit.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Hera said:


> Nakamura is more than likely going to defend the IC title outside of Japan which is why they flopped the title back to him. His post match comments and the questions from the press really steered to that direction more than anything to do with Fale again. Don't think it's going to be someone from another organization in Japan either. Won't be shocked if we see Nakamura defend that belt in RoH soon. If that's the case then it's obvious why the title change happened.
> 
> Thought the Shibata and Tanahashi match was maybe the best they've had but since none of you give a shit about the actual story between the two and just work rate you'll never see it that way. Tanahashi basically welcomed Shibata back. Always had a feeling that this long road New Japan have put Shibata on since the match with Tana at the G1 last year would lead back to him re-signing with the company and now I feel even stronger. Won't be shocked if he doesn't though. Tana said that Shibata's still his rival so expect more from the two of them but I think they'll cool it off for the time being.
> 
> Makabe and Goto was really good but it wasn't anything I haven't seen before. The Sekimoto and Sugiura match in BJW from the end of August was a much better slug fest but then again those two are a lot better than Goto and Makabe so.................
> 
> Outside of Shibata and Tana the biggest thing was Taguchi finally having a really good match since he's come back from that back injury. I'm sure most people will give all the credit to KUSHIDA but goddamn was the Funky Weapon on fire. *KUSHIDA probably wasn't suppose to be the Jr Champ anyway* but it still sucks to see his legs cut out from him a little bit.


I think you're right. Ibushi suffered a concussion that took him out of the G1 during his match with KUSHIDA at Korakuen back in July and they had to change the finish as he was suppose to win intitally and then Taguchi would dethrone him later on.

For Tuesday I think Yoshi beats Yujiro and Blue Justice become NWA Tag Champs.


----------



## Toonami4Life

The crowd just loves Honma, you'd think he was in a match with someone like Shibata instead of pinning Captain New Japan in a eight man tag with the way they react.


----------



## almostfamous

Hera said:


> Thought the Shibata and Tanahashi match was maybe the best they've had but since none of you give a shit about the actual story between the two and just work rate you'll never see it that way. Tanahashi basically welcomed Shibata back. Always had a feeling that this long road New Japan have put Shibata on since the match with Tana at the G1 last year would lead back to him re-signing with the company and now I feel even stronger. Won't be shocked if he doesn't though. Tana said that Shibata's still his rival so expect more from the two of them but I think they'll cool it off for the time being.


I thought it was brilliant. Kind of like the Shawn and Bret of Japan burying the hatchet. I really hope we get Shibata winning the title from Tana someday. Who knows if they'll ever trust him with the title.


----------



## darkclaudio

Pro Wrestling Noah “GREAT VOYAGE 2014 in YOKOHAMA”, 10/12/2014 [Sun] 17:00 @ Yokohama Cultural Gymnasium in Kanagawa

() GHC Junior Heavyweight Tag Championship Match: [22nd Champions] Taiji Ishimori & Atsushi Kotoge vs. [Challengers] Kenou & Hajime Ohara
~ 1st title defense.

() GHC Junior Heavyweight Championship Match: [27th Champion] Daisuke Harada vs. [Challenger] Super Crazy
~ 5th title defense.

(-) GHC Tag Championship Match: [31st Champions] “Dangan Yankess” Takashi Sugiura & Masato Tanaka vs. [Challengers] “TMDK” Mikey Nicholls & Shane Haste :faint:
~ 3rd title defense.

(-) GHC Heavyweight Championship Match: [22nd Champion] Naomichi Marufuji vs. [Challenger] Daisuke Sekimoto :bow
~ 4th title defense.


----------



## WBS

I think that we could see this things happening: 

Tanahashi beats AJ for the IWGP title, AJ beat Briscoe for the ROH title and at the Dome Tanahashi would defend against Okada meanwhile AJ Styles wuold defend against Naito maybe.

What do you think?


----------



## NastyYaffa

WBS said:


> I think that we could see this things happening:
> 
> Tanahashi beats AJ for the IWGP title, AJ beat Briscoe for the ROH title and at the Dome Tanahashi would defend against Okada meanwhile AJ Styles wuold defend against Naito maybe.
> 
> What do you think?


I'd love that. We all know how great chemistry Tana & Okada have together in the ring, and AJ/Naito from G1 this year was great.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Tana/Okada again.... Surely there is something different they can come up with... I thought everything was pointing to Nakamura/Okada...


----------



## Defrost

Meltzer gave Tanahashi vs Shibata *****


----------



## almostfamous

Defrost said:


> Meltzer gave Tanahashi vs Shibata *****


Interesting. Even though the match is the culmination of one of the biggest rivalries in the company, I feel that this is bit high. I'll have to give it a 2nd watch. I remember their g1 match being worked much better. The storytelling and emotion in this bout was transcendent, though, there's no denying that.


----------



## Hera

The G1 match should have been five stars too. Those were two of the best matches all year from every standpoint in wrestling. 



> I thought everything was pointing to Nakamura/Okada...


That died when they were in the G1 final. And it's 6 feet under with Nakamura being the IC champ. And it's with Satan in hell because New Japan announced that the WK main event is being set after KoPW. 

This is the King of Pro Wrestling card:

AJ Styles vs Tanahashi for the IWGP Heavyweight Title
Okada vs Naito for the contract
Nakamura & YOSHI-HASHI vs Goto & Shibata
Takahashi vs Ishii for the NEVER title
Taguchi vs El Desperado for the IWGP Junior title
Yano & Sakuraba vs Suzuki & Iizuka
Tenzan & Kojima vs Archer & Smith Jr for the NWA tag titles
Chase Owens vs BUSHI for the NWA Junior title
Time Splitters vs Forever Hooligans vs Yong Bucks for the IWGP Junior tag titles
Ibushi & Honma & Nagata & Makabe vs Tama & Fale & Gallows & Anderson


Nakamura vs Shibata for the IC title will headline Power Struggle. After that it's the Tag League (which I suspect Goto and Shibata are winning unless something happens post match with Nakamura and Shibata) and then the new year with Wrestle Kingdom.





> GHC Heavyweight Championship Match: [22nd Champion] Naomichi Marufuji vs. [Challenger] Daisuke Sekimoto


pls win Sekimoto and bring K Hash as your second. The NOAH show with Onita and zero1 is so bad heh.


----------



## Chismo

I know the point of AJ not defending regularly is to bring some more heat onto him, but is it sold on air by announcers or in interviews, because I don't remember hearing much about it.


----------



## malek

Btw. Anyone noticed that Time Splitters video featured only KUSHIDA ? This, and Shelley's tweets (some time ago) how he is bringing Skull Fu*k to NJPW makes me think he is turning heel, betraying KUSHIDA in the process, and disbanding Time Splitters.

Timing of that tweet actually made me think they were supposed to do it at the end of last BOSJ, or shortly afterwards.

Perhaps I'm reading too much into it, but it surly looks as realistic development.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Is Ohara now a regular in NOAH?

God, I hate his new gear...


----------



## Vårmakos

> BJW/DDT/K-DOJO "TOSHIKOSHI PRO-WRESTLING 2014 ~ TENKA TOITSU! TAG TOURNAMENT", 31.12.2014 (Samurai! TV)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 
> Tenka Toitsu Tag Tournament:
> - Yuko Miyamoto & Isami Kodaka
> - Ryuji Ito & "Black Angel" Jaki Numazawa
> - Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba
> - Ryuichi Kawakami & Kazuki Hashimoto
> - HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano
> - KUDO & Yukio Sakaguchi
> - Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo
> - Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie
> - Kengo Mashimo & Tank Nagai
> - Saburo Inematsu & Ryuichi Sekine
> - Makoto Oishi & Shiori Asahi
> - Sanshiro Takagi & Abdullah Kobayashi
> - Brahman Shu & Brahman Kei
> - Yuji Hino & Yuji Okabayashi
> - Daisuke Sekimoto & Danshoku Dino
> - TAKA Michinoku & X


kada


----------



## Toonami4Life

With the announcement by Global Force today I'm thinking their going to setup Tanahashi vs Jarrett at The Tokyo Dome via Jarrett helping AJ retain at KOPW.


----------



## BREEaments03

Toonami4Life said:


> With the announcement by Global Force today I'm thinking their going to setup Tanahashi vs Jarrett at The Tokyo Dome via Jarrett helping AJ retain at KOPW.


That'll put butts in seats. I disagree though. I don't think they're doing Okada vs AJ for the 4th time in 8 months at the biggest show of the year. I think their is more of a chance of Okada losing the breifcase in December than AJ/Okada again. Tanahashi/Okada, on the other hand, haven't faced for 15 months in January.


----------



## Chismo

Okada and AJ need a closure, though, and Okada needs his big Dome moment.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Okada has to beat AJ and win The IWGP Belt back to bring closure with him and Bullet Club and get his Tokyo Dome moment that people will remember. It'd be like Rock losing the Belt before WM15 and instead he faces Shamrock in the middle of the show while Austin faces, hell let's say Taker in the Main Event and wins the belt.


----------



## spolley

according to njpw's official site, aj styles invented a new finisher for kopw and called it 'haro pointo'(hollow point maybe?)


----------



## EscapedIllusion

Is that the same thing as the Styles Driver 14 he used on Tanahashi at the Seibu Dome?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toonami4Life

That's what he used on O'Reilly. That move was made entirely by accident by both Rick Rude and Kawada.


----------



## Defrost

Kenny Omega has signed a full time deal with NJPW. His last DDT date is 10/26. Kota Ibushi has signed a 1 year contract extension with NJPW.


----------



## Super Sonic

Styles vs. Omega, dammit.


----------



## Chismo

Super Sonic said:


> Styles vs. Omega, dammit.


Nope! Omega remains a Junior.

http://dramaticddt.wordpress.com/2014/10/03/kenny-omega-to-leave-ddt-joins-new-japan/



> *Kenny Omega To Leave DDT, Joins New Japan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An emergency press conference was held by DDT today to announce Kenny Omega will finish working for the company in October and will be permanently transferring over to New Japan. Due to changing circumstances DDT is now signing its roster to 6 month contracts instead of year long contracts. During negotiations Omega said he wanted to work for New Japan and was determined to move. NJPW president Naoki Sugabayashi said he was surprised when he heard about Omega’s proposal but immediately started discussions with other New Japan staff to sign him. A deal was struck between DDT and New Japan to let Kenny finish up his remaining dates with DDT.
> 
> Kenny said he has often wrestled in New Japan, usually in the Best Of The Super Juniors tournament, but always felt like he was just a guest. He thinks New Japan has the best wrestlers in the world and he wants to prove he is the best Junior Heavyweight. Leaving DDT will be painful and he will feel lonely without them but he is at his physical peak. He will be disappointed if he could never reach his limit at 100%. Kenny confirmed he is not signing a dual contract like Kota Ibushi (who has signed a new one year contract with NJPW). He needs to put all of his focus on New Japan if he wants to be successful.
> 
> DDT president Sanshiro Takagi told the press he respects the will of his wrestlers as to why he is allowing Kenny to transfer between companies. Ibushi did not want to leave DDT entirely for New Japan so a deal was made for him to sign two contracts with the goal of boosting both companies. Because Kenny had so much desire to wrestle for New Japan, Takagi would not stop him from leaving.
> 
> When asked about whether or not Omega will continue the Golden Lovers team with Ibushi, Omega said they now wrestle in different divisions. Omega is sticking with Jr. Heavyweight while Ibushi has recently become a heavyweight. Omega says he has no choice but to find a new partner if he was to focus on tag team wrestling. He does wonder if he and Ibushi will eventually team together again in New Japan though. He was asked if there was a unit he wants to join. Kenny said he considered joining Bullet Club but they don’t suit him. For now his goal is to win the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title as soon as possible.
> 
> Kenny’s last words for his fans is they should continue supporting DDT. To the fans of New Japan, he wants to show them more of his style of wrestling. He also wants to make new fans out of people who have never seen him before. Omega’s match for DDT will be at the 26th October Korakuen Hall show. It will be himself and Ibushi against Danshoku Dino and Konosuke Takeshita in a Falls Count Anywhere match. There is no date set yet for his first New Japan match.


----------



## Toonami4Life

That's cool and there's a lot of good matchups we can see with him against KUSHIDA, Ryusuke, Shelley, and others.


----------



## malek

Such a good news. What was already best junior division in the world, gut even better. Welcome Kenny.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm glad he made it to the 2nd biggest promotion in the world! :dance


----------



## Vårmakos

Asshole Kenny Omega in All Japan was great. I'm guessing he'll be a face here though. 

I wonder if we'll ever see Omega vs. Ibushi at some point.


----------



## Toonami4Life

MTVDTH said:


> Asshole Kenny Omega in All Japan was great. I'm guessing he'll be a face here though.
> 
> I wonder if we'll ever see Omega vs. Ibushi at some point.


Ibushi has moved up to the Heavyweight class, so highly unlikely they'll face or interact with each other much unless they both go for The NEVER belt since its Openweight.


----------



## EH3?

A little late to the party with Omega, but I'm so excited to see him in NJPW full-time now. With Ibushi moving up to the heavyweight class, it doesn't look like any Golden Lovers matches will be happening, but I'm perfectly content with Omega vs. KUSHIDA.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Yeah, I was wondering why Ibushi suddenly dropped the title to Kushida until I realized they were planning on moving him to heavyweight permanently which is effing toooo sweet!! 

Hopefully we get a Nakamura vs. Ibushi rematch for the IC champhionship in the near future


----------



## Toonami4Life

I'd like to see AJ vs Ibushi at Power Struggle in November for The IWGP Belt. I think he maybe Styles next challenger before Okada at the Tokyo Dome.


----------



## Chismo

Toonami4Life said:


> I'd like to see AJ vs Ibushi at Power Struggle in November for The IWGP Belt. I think he maybe Styles next challenger before Okada at the Tokyo Dome.


Same here, it'd be an ideal booking, but I think KOPW is going to be AJ's last defense before WK9, at least that's what I read. I wonder do they bring it out on air why AJ doesn't defend the title regularly, I know it's supposed to be a "heel thing", I just don't know whether it's sold on air or not.


----------



## Snapdragon

Kenny Omega can inject some fresh matchups into the junior division that desperately needs it.


----------



## Weimer16

All I know is I'm glad I just started following NJPW. Just in time for the AJ vs Tanahasi match. And the start of the World Tag League not far off. Then Wrestle Kingdom in January. Yay! :cheer


----------



## flag sabbath

Snapdragon said:


> Kenny Omega can inject some fresh matchups into the junior division that desperately needs it.


I wish that was the case, but Omega was in the last two BoSJs. I guess that's still 'fresh' by current NJPW junior standards


----------



## Toonami4Life

Chismo said:


> Same here, it'd be an ideal booking, but I think KOPW is going to be AJ's last defense before WK9, at least that's what I read. I wonder do they bring it out on air why AJ doesn't defend the title regularly, I know it's supposed to be a "heel thing", I just don't know whether it's sold on air or not.


Belts in Japan aren't defended as often as they are in the west. To make them seem more important instead of every event. Guys have had year plus reigns and only defended it five or so times. Devitt's last Junior Heavyweight reign was 400 plus days and he only defended it four times.

I think AJ will defend it next month at Power Struggle and maybe at the next ROH iPPV. They have plans for Nakamura to defend The IC Belt in America for them.


----------



## Chismo

Toonami4Life said:


> Belts in Japan aren't defended as often as they are in the west. To make them seem more important instead of every event. Guys have had year plus reigns and only defended it five or so times. Devitt's last Junior Heavyweight reign was 400 plus days and he only defended it four times.
> 
> I think AJ will defend it next month at Power Struggle and maybe at the next ROH iPPV. They have plans for Nakamura to defend The IC Belt in America for them.


Well no shit, Sherlock, and don't patronize with futile history lessons. New Japan's HW title is usually defended nine or ten times throughout the year, and KOPW will mark four and a half months since the last one, that's quite a gap for New Japan.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Chismo said:


> Well no shit, Sherlock, and don't patronize with futile history lessons. New Japan's HW title is usually defended nine or ten times throughout the year, and KOPW will mark four and a half months since the last one, that's quite a gap for New Japan.


Well excuse me for bothering to explain.


----------



## Concrete

flag sabbath said:


> I wish that was the case, but Omega was in the last two BoSJs. I guess that's still 'fresh' by current NJPW junior standards


To be fair, it is 2014, some things have changed, and those were in BOSJs which usually has shorter matches.


----------



## flag sabbath

Don't get me wrong. This year's BoSJ was a great tournament. Ricochet's cameo in the title picture was welcome, as was the overdue push for KUSHIDA. I just don't consider the addition of Omega to be that fresh. Also, Kenny's 2014 BoSJ matches averaged out around 12 mins, peaking at 16 vs. Taguchi. He won't be getting more time than that on the NJ undercard.


----------



## Chismo

Patron will wrestle at Muto's anniversary show in Sumo Hall.


Much better news, from FREEDOMS (10/16, Korakuen):



> *KING OF FREEDOM WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP Five Items of DEATH CARNIVAL (Glass Board, 100 Fluorescent Lights, Ladder, Razor Board, 200 Count Pinboard)*: Jun Kasai (c) vs. Takashi Sasaki


There's gonna be so much blood you'll be able to smell metal.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Fuck yeah! Kenny Omega deserves all his success, a great and hilarious talent.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Masayuki Kono is the inaugural Wrestle-1 champion. Tajiri joined Desperado after turning on Funaki in their match


----------



## Chismo

That's fuckin terrible. Kono is average on his very best day, his faction is shit and yet he's the inaugural champion? LEL

Not to mention Muto's the first challenger, which means the 52 year old Muto is going to be the champion in his own promotion. I love Muto, but c'mon, he ain't no Tenryu.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Most see Wrestle-1 as Mutoh's vanity project anymore. They only drew a thousand fans at Korakuen today to crown their first champion and that'll probably be what they get sunday at BFG.


----------



## Vårmakos

It's supposedly Mutoh's retirement match so I don't think he's walking out the champion.

I think KAI will win it from Kono eventually, I don't know a ton about KAI or if he's ready to be champion but he's been going back-and-forth with DESPERADO for a while.


----------



## Defrost

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...d-dragon-gate-shows-here-are-the-instructions

F4W.com explains how to watch iPPVs on Nico Nico


----------



## pgi86

MTVDTH said:


> It's supposedly Mutoh's retirement match so I don't think he's walking out the champion.


Kono said he wanted it to be Muto's retirement match, but it's not going to be. It's just a title match.


----------



## Toonami4Life

So after today's W1 show its official that Team 3D are going to New Japan to challenge Bullet Club for The IWGP Belts.


----------



## Chismo

Fucking hell, I hate those two hacks with passion since the latest reunion. Just fuck the fuck off, dickheads! To think Ray was one helluva wrestler two years ago...


----------



## SOR

Chismo said:


> Fucking hell, I hate those two hacks with passion since the latest reunion. Just fuck the fuck off, dickheads! To think Ray was one helluva wrestler two years ago...


Blah blah ECW, blah blah get the tables, blah blah hardcore.

A motivated Team 3.D could have a good run but it's unlikely they'll be motivated.


----------



## Toonami4Life

If motivated they could actually have some good matches with Bullet Club and The K.E.S and Tencozy and other teams. If their just going to keep doing their same old schtick then no thanks. What I find hilarious is that they on TNA's biggest event of the year have basically said we're leaving and going to the company next door while we're in Japan and smell ya later.

As for tomorrow's show, I think The NWA tag straps will change hands and Ishii regains The NEVER Title while Styles retains over Tanahashi.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

I bloody cannot wait for tomorrow's show!!!!


----------



## Toonami4Life

SuzukiGUN said:


> I bloody cannot wait for tomorrow's show!!!!


The past two years at King of Pro Wrestling Tanahashi has had five star rated matches against Suzuki and Okada, I won't be surprised at all tomorrow against AJ if it gets five stars as well.


----------



## Snapdragon

Vårmakos said:


> It's supposedly Mutoh's retirement match so I don't think he's walking out the champion.
> 
> I think KAI will win it from Kono eventually, I don't know a ton about KAI or if he's ready to be champion but he's been going back-and-forth with DESPERADO for a while.


Wrestle-1 seems to consider Sanada the Ace of the company rather than KAI for whatever reason.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Anyone going to be watching King of Pro Wrestling live tonight via some sort of stream?


----------



## Vårmakos

Desperado and Taichi's 'twin magic' spot was great.


----------



## Vårmakos

Shibata just did the Palo Special .. that was incredible.


----------



## eldoon

AJ vs Tanahashi KOPW was epic


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Okada vs. Tanahashi at Dome Show for the 1000x time ....jeebus

On the positive side, this match does provide alot of interest and drawing power since Okada's booking has been basically all pointed to him winning on Jan 4 except now Tanahashi has the title and champions in New Japan rarely have short reigns so now I'm curious 

Plus Okada and Tanahashi are officially neck and neck now for top face in the company compared to their last match at WK when Okada was still heel (Didn't feud with Suzuki-gun or Bullet Club yet)


----------



## Vårmakos

Eh.. at least TOSHI YATSU returned.


----------



## Good News Barrett

Tana vs Okada AGAIN?

some serious WWE booking there.

that pretty much killed AJ's time in Japan


----------



## NastyYaffa

Am I the only one who is happy that Okada vs. Tana is happening again? 

Also, how would you guys rate AJ vs. Tana?


----------



## C-Cool

If I were to rate this show, it would be in two different ways. If I were to rate it as an individual show, this was great, absolutely great. In the larger scheme of things in New Japan... this was a good show that returned the company to near status quo.

If there's one thing NJPW don't like doing in these recent years, it's taking a risk on the big Tokyo Dome show.

Great matches, though I might need to rewatch a few of them.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Okay I'm seriously going to have to criticize the booking with having AJ drop the belt to Tanahashi. All the signs were pointing towards Okada facing AJ at Wrestle Kingdom and that's the way it should've been as Okada needed to beat AJ, he needed to beat AJ in order to bring closure with him and Bullet Club and prove that he can defeat him when the gold was on the line. I love Tanahashi and Okada's matches but that has been played out before and we didn't need to see it happening again. This is a move straight out of TNA's playbook with how dumb it is.


----------



## Good News Barrett

NastyYaffa said:


> Am I the only one who is happy that Okada vs. Tana is happening again?
> 
> Also, how would you guys rate AJ vs. Tana?



around ****1/2 probably the best match they've had together


----------



## Joshi Judas

Haven't watched the show yet. Please tell me someone wrecked Jeff Jarrett.


----------



## Good News Barrett

RAVEN said:


> Haven't watched the show yet. Please tell me someone wrecked Jeff Jarrett.


Yoshi Tatsu did.

no joke


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yoshi Tatsu decking Double J :mark: :mark: :banderas


----------



## USAUSA1

Guess they don't trust Aj drawing ability in a huge dome.


----------



## Joshi Judas

These out on Dailymotion yet?


----------



## Good News Barrett

USAUSA1 said:


> Guess they don't trust Aj drawing ability in a huge dome.


i think most of the shows did well.. and njpw has enjoyed some renaissance recently in US.

and AJ isn't THE draw anyway, it's the big 3 of Tana,Okada and Shinsuke.

the title change is abrupt, has to be said. AJ lost all matches to Tana


----------



## NastyYaffa

RAVEN said:


> These out on Dailymotion yet?


'Original Bonski' uploaded them: http://www.dailymotion.com/original_bonski


----------



## malek

Poor Kozlov


----------



## Vårmakos

USAUSA1 said:


> Guess they don't trust Aj drawing ability in a huge dome.



I think it says more about Okada's drawing power atm; it seems that he can only ever headline the Tokyo Dome when his opponent is someone bigger than he is (I.e Tanahashi). 

They aren't going to take any chances like they did almost did last year with Naito/Okada, especially not with a gaijin.


----------



## seabs

*Lel a lot of naive fans in here. This was always happening. AJ was never going to main event Tokyo Dome like I said when he won the title. Once he got this far I thought it would be more likely once Okada won G1 because Okada getting his title back from AJ is a better title switch. Actually I originally said Okada would win it back here and face the G1 winner iirc so sorta close. Tanahashi is pretty much always main eventing Tokyo Dome unless Okada or Nakamura have a HUGE match and that huge match isn't available to either right now unless they maybe faced each other and even then it's a risk for them to put Tanahashi anything lower than on top, especially if they don't have a huge star for him to face. Which they really don't. Shibata is maybe the only alternative outside of Nakamura and Okada. Maybe AJ but doing AJ/Tanahashi needs a bigger match on top than Okada/Nakamura for Tokyo Dome which they don't have. I don't like it personally but it's a business decision and Tanahashi/Okada is their biggest drawing asset right now so it shouldn't confuse anyone why that's their go to main event. Not sure a lot of you realise how important drawing in Tokyo Dome is. They won't sell that place out so it's literally draw as many fans as possible which means giving your biggest asset to that show. Tanahashi/Okada is their biggest asset and will fill Tokyo Dome out the most. If we're talking filling out Sumo Hall then they can take the risk of AJ/Okada with Tanahashi second from top but they just can't turn away thousands of tickets by running essentially anything other than Tanahashi/Okada. AJ's got kinda over in Japan since he debuted with New Japan but don't fool yourselves into thinking he's anything close to a big star over there. He's not a big money draw there and it's pretty obvious in the contrasting reactions to him compared to the real big stars there. *


----------



## Toonami4Life

To me it's anticlimatic, like if Gandalf and Gondor's forces destroyed Sauron's army and the Nazguls leaving Frodo with no opposition to get to Mount Doom.

Okada lost to AJ back in May and failed to get it back in New York and Yokohama. He manages to beat AJ in the G1 and wins The Tournament earning himself a shot at it for The January Dome Show. The clear course would've been for AJ to keep the IWGP belt until then and then Okada defeats him there to regain the belt.

I know Tanahashi and Nakamura are the main guys but it appears as if The Status Quo is Hiroshi as IWGP Champ and Nakamura as IC Champ.


----------



## Insomnia

I though it would be AJ vs Okada at Wrestle Kingdom 9, ah either way Tanahashi or AJ it's going to be like this after WK9.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

What happen to Koslov?


----------



## seabs

Toonami4Life said:


> To me it's anticlimatic, like if Gandalf and Gondor's forces destroyed Sauron's army and the Nazguls leaving Frodo with no opposition to get to Mount Doom.
> 
> Okada lost to AJ back in May and failed to get it back in New York and Yokohama. He manages to beat AJ in the G1 and wins The Tournament earning himself a shot at it for The January Dome Show. The clear course would've been for AJ to keep the IWGP belt until then and then Okada defeats him there to regain the belt.
> 
> I know Tanahashi and Nakamura are the main guys but it appears as if The Status Quo is Hiroshi as IWGP Champ and Nakamura as IC Champ.


*I've been telling everyone how stale and one trick pony esque Jado and Gedo are as bookers all year. New Japan booking is pretty predictable. Tanahashi will always main event Tokyo Dome, at least one of Tanahashi, Okada and Nakamura will always main event big shows, every Jr. will get a run with the Jr. belt and the tag guys will trade wins forever and ever. The thing is though it's hard to knock them for the stale booking all that much while it continues to be the best option. Safe and stale option but the best one all the same. 

I do agree that Okada should have beat AJ to get the belt back rather than Tanahashi beating him with only half the backstory but never in a million years should AJ Styles be main eventing Tokyo Dome. Maybe not ever (but possibly) but definitely not this one. He's about on par with Anderson to the Japanese audience in terms of being legit over with them and nobody would argue that Anderson should main event Tokyo Dome. It's only because AJ has a high US profile that anyone even considered the thought. The effective way would have been for Okada and Tanahashi to swap places in this and Tanahashi win G1 seeing as he hasn't won it in quite a while now and Okada winning really did nothing that 2012 didn't. *


----------



## Defrost

I am incredibly happy Tanahashi won. The notion of a Styles/Okada and Tanahashi/Jarrett double main event for the Dome filled me with dread and anger.


----------



## Defrost

Toonami4Life said:


> So after today's W1 show its official that Team 3D are going to New Japan to challenge Bullet Club for The IWGP Belts.


How does these two going into business for yourself in a show for two promotions New Japan is unaffiliated with make anything official?


----------



## validreasoning

Tanahashi has mainevented more tokyo dome shows than cena has mainevented wrestlemanias...let that sink in for a minute


----------



## Toonami4Life

Defrost said:


> How does these two going into business for yourself in a show for two promotions New Japan is unaffiliated with make anything official?


If you actually read the report and heard what happened at the show, they took out a Bullet Club shirt after their match and tore it apart and claimed they were going to take on Bullet Club and put them through tables.

What company is Bullet Club apart of? New Japan. What is The IWGP Tag Titles apart of? New Japan. What has been a company that Team 3D has worked for in the past in his tweet on Friday? New Japan. Do the math.


----------



## Toonami4Life

So what nickname and moniker will Naofumi Yamamoto have for himself now that he's back in New Japan?


----------



## almostfamous

I can't wait to watch this show


----------



## almostfamous

While I'm not at all disappointed with the Tana win, it does leave me a bit confused on where NJPW goes from here. Tana and Okada will tear the house down per usual, but it all leaves me with a sense of deja vu.


----------



## Morrison17

Yoshi "who gives a shit" Tatsu ruins main event and championship reign for AJ "Best in the world" Styles? Wow. that lvl of BS and stupidity will be difficult for TNA/WWE to conquer.

I guess thats what starts when JJ comes in.


----------



## Defrost

Toonami4Life said:


> If you actually read the report and heard what happened at the show, they took out a Bullet Club shirt after their match and tore it apart and claimed they were going to take on Bullet Club and put them through tables.
> 
> What company is Bullet Club apart of? New Japan. What is The IWGP Tag Titles apart of? New Japan. What has been a company that Team 3D has worked for in the past in his tweet on Friday? New Japan. Do the math.


They were not working a New Japan show. Wrestle-1 and TNA have nothing to do with New Japan. TNA is going out away. So these two went into business for themselves looking for a job. New Japan had nothing to do with what they did.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Morrison17 said:


> Yoshi "who gives a shit" Tatsu ruins main event and championship reign for AJ "Best in the world" Styles? Wow. that lvl of BS and stupidity will be difficult for TNA/WWE to conquer.
> 
> I guess thats what starts when JJ comes in.



Hiroshi Tanahashi is the best in the world though :shrug

And why complain about interference in a Bullet Club member's singles match? You go into the match knowing there will be interference anyway. I hate it but it is what it is. It would have happened without Jeff Jarrett anyway. Don't blame the GOAT Yoshi Tatsu.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Is there any way NJPW would add Naka to the Dome main event??? I know there is the stigma that Japan doesn't do three way matches well, but the big three are exactly that and to be honest Tana/Okada is played out.



Toonami4Life said:


> Okay I'm seriously going to have to criticize the booking with having AJ drop the belt to Tanahashi. All the signs were pointing towards Okada facing AJ at Wrestle Kingdom and that's the way it should've been as Okada needed to beat AJ, he needed to beat AJ in order to bring closure with him and Bullet Club and prove that he can defeat him when the gold was on the line. I love Tanahashi and Okada's matches but that has been played out before and we didn't need to see it happening again. *This is a move straight out of TNA's playbook with how dumb it is*.


What's with the TNA reference and hate? Are you talking about the AJ/Daniels series of overkill? For me although Okada/Tana put on 5 star matches, this is more of WWE Cena/Orton type move if anything??


----------



## Lazyking

I feel like if Naito got to a level where he was popular enough to main event at the Dome then they wouldn't have this "problem" as much. I love Tana, he's legit one of my favorites of all time but I don't need to see him main eventing the Dome still.

NJPW needs to find the guy to pair with Okada cause I don't think Naito will ever be it.


----------



## BREEaments03

validreasoning said:


> Tanahashi has mainevented more tokyo dome shows than cena has mainevented wrestlemanias...let that sink in for a minute


You say it like it's a bad thing. Tanahashi > Cena. At least in terms of actually being entertaining. Tana isn't a cheesy ****** who doesn't know how to respond to what the crowd is doing or aka he can actually adapt to surroundings and to opponents (he can actually elevate them and carry them). Oh yeah, he's also entertaining.



> Yoshi "who gives a shit" Tatsu ruins main event and championship reign for AJ "Best in the world" Styles? Wow. that lvl of BS and stupidity will be difficult for TNA/WWE to conquer.


Yeah, BC never ruined any main events....................

Thank fuck the title is out of BC's hands because they just ruin main events. If I wanted to watch clusterfucks, I'd watch TNA and WWE.

As for this match. I think it's the worst Tanahashi match I've watched.


----------



## BornBad

Tanawinslol










Okada lost two times in a row vs Styles, the stage was set... Okada finnaly defeating AJ and taking his belt back at The Dome, i don't hate Tana but why the bloody heel he needs to be in main event of Wrestle Kingdom again?


----------



## seabs

Morrison17 said:


> Yoshi "who gives a shit" Tatsu ruins main event and championship reign for AJ "Best in the world" Styles? Wow. that lvl of BS and stupidity will be difficult for TNA/WWE to conquer.
> 
> I guess thats what starts when JJ comes in.


*Yoshi's in a really similar position returning to what Okada was when he came back from his jobber US excursion and I think Okada has turned out pretty well despite being a jobber for years elsewhere. Yoshi will probably get very over in New Japan for the next few months. Like Okada he showed great fire as a rookie in New Japan too. You're watching WWE Yoshi Tatsu which is completely the wrong thing to do.*


----------



## pgi86

BornBad said:


> TanawinslolOkada lost two times in a row vs Styles, the stage was set... Okada finnaly defeating AJ and taking his belt back at The Dome, i don't hate Tana but why the bloody heel he needs to be in main event of Wrestle Kingdom again?


It's simple. Tanahashi needs to be in the main event because they need to sell tickets. Okada/Styles couldn't sell out HALF of Yokohama Arena. How are they gonna fill up the Tokyo Dome, which is 3 times the size of Yokohama Arena? Styles doesn't have the drawing power to headline a huge show like the Toky Dome show. Tanahashi's the biggest New Japan draw/star so it makes perfect sense that he'd headline the Tokyo Dome as much as possible because he's their best bet at selling as many tickets as possible. 

Also, you're forgetting that Okada beat Styles during the G1.


----------



## Toonami4Life

BornBad said:


> Tanawinslol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okada lost two times in a row vs Styles, the stage was set... Okada finnaly defeating AJ and taking his belt back at The Dome, i don't hate Tana but why the bloody heel he needs to be in main event of Wrestle Kingdom again?


Looking back over the years since Tanahashi has become The Ace of New Japan, this is concerning as its starting to look like All Japan in the 90s when the biggest guys were the same ones year after year. Misawa, Kobashi, Taue, Kawada, and Akiyama had some of the best matches and moment in AJPW but the rest of it was largely forgettable and when they got older there was no one who could take their spot as the roster was shallow.

Tanahashi will be hanging it up sooner than later at this point, and if New Japan doesn't find a replacement to fill the void left by him they are going to be in the same situation that All Japan was in. They got the talent for it with Okada, Ibushi, and others. They just need to let them ascend instead of using the safe bet.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I can't see the new posts in this thread for some reason :kobe


----------



## Toonami4Life

Well Shibata and Nakamura will main event Power Struggle for The IC Belt next month. And Styles will be facing Yoshi Tatsu in his return match to New Japan there as well.


----------



## seabs

Toonami4Life said:


> Looking back over the years since Tanahashi has become The Ace of New Japan, this is concerning as its starting to look like All Japan in the 90s when the biggest guys were the same ones year after year. Misawa, Kobashi, Taue, Kawada, and Akiyama had some of the best matches and moment in AJPW but the rest of it was largely forgettable and when they got older there was no one who could take their spot as the roster was shallow.
> 
> Tanahashi will be hanging it up sooner than later at this point, and if New Japan doesn't find a replacement to fill the void left by him they are going to be in the same situation that All Japan was in. They got the talent for it with Okada, Ibushi, and others. They just need to let them ascend instead of using the safe bet.


*Okada isn't that guy *


----------



## BornBad

One year ago when Okada defeated Tanahashi at King of Pro-Wrestling 2013 i think Sugabayashi said Okada was "the ace of a new era " 

Now i can understand cause Styles hasn't been on the top of his game in NJPW ( minus his match with Minoro Suzuki ) and now i just can hope than Tanahashi will put over Okada at the dome but the booking is a bit crapish. 

Like i said Okada never beated Styles when the title was on the line.


----------



## seabs

*Okada really has to win at Tokyo Dome as well which makes the order they've done this even sillier.*


----------



## pgi86

> NJPW, 10/25/2014 (Samurai! TV)
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 
> 1. Toru Yano, YOSHI-HASHI & Gedo vs. Minoru Suzuki, Takashi Iizuka & TAKA Michinoku
> 2. Togi Makabe, Tetsuya Naito, Tomoaki Honma, Captain New Japan & Kota Ibushi vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi & Tama Tonga
> 3. Super Jr. Tag Tournament 2014 - Round 1: BUSHI & Mascara Dorada vs. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly
> 4. Super Jr. Tag Tournament 2014 - Round 1: Ryusuke Taguchi & Fuego vs. Taichi & El Desperado
> 5. Super Jr. Tag Tournament 2014 - Round 1: Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson
> 6. Super Jr. Tag Tournament 2014 - Round 1: KUSHIDA & Alex Shelley vs. Rocky Romero & Alex Kozlov
> 7. *Special Six Man Tag Match: Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto vs. Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii*


That main event! :faint:


----------



## NastyYaffa

pgi86 said:


> That main event! :faint:


Holy shit that will be good :banderas

Also, reDRagon returning to NJPW :mark:


----------



## malek

Yep, ReDRagon returning to NJPW


----------



## Paul Rudd

Pumped for the tag tourney. Pulling for The Bucks to go back-to-back.


----------



## seabs

> WRESTLE-1 "KEIJI MUTO 30TH ANNIVERSARY ~ HOLD OUT", 01.11.2014
> Tokyo Ryogoku Kokugikan
> 
> 1. AKIRA & Manabu Soya vs. Ryouji Sai & KAZMA SAKAMOTO
> 2. WRESTLE-1 vs. Novus: Yasufumi Nakanoue, Daiki Inaba, Seiki Yoshioka & Hiroki Murase vs. Yusuke Kodama, Koji Doi, Jiro "Ikemen" Kuroshio & Rionne Fujiwara
> 3. Ryota Hama, Andy Wu & El Hijo del Pantera vs. Yoshihiro Takayama, NOSAWA Rongai & MAZADA
> 4. Hiroshi Yamato vs. LEONA
> 5. KAI vs. X
> 6. WRESTLE-1 vs. TNA: Kaz Hayashi, Shuji Kondo & Minoru Tanaka vs. Robbie E , Jesse Godderz & DJ Z
> 7. WRESTLE-1 vs. DESPERADO vs. TNA 3 Way Match: Seiya Sanada vs. TAJIRI vs. Matt Hardy
> 8. Special Singles Match: Masakatsu Funaki vs. Alberto
> 9. WRESTLE-1 Title: Masayuki Kono (c) vs. Keiji Muto


*Yes they are running that in Sumo Hall. Yes that same promotion who can only fill half of Korakuen Hall up. So basically they need about 5 times as many as they're drawing in Korakuen to even fill half of Sumo Hall up. Such an embarrassing promotion. Alberto is Del Rio also btw. They're basically relying on him drawing a few extra thousand to even come close to a respectable figure there. *


----------



## Joshi Judas

Sanada/Tajiri/Matt Hardy could be good.

Think they're expecting a larger crowd for Muta's 30th anniversary. Don't see it being too successful.


----------



## seabs

*Muto's barely done anything as a draw for the promotion so far and I don't think Kono is a draw in any way paired with him.*


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh there's no doubt it won't draw many fans. Will be fun watching Sumo Hall's empty seats during the show :lol


----------



## Toonami4Life

Surprised that Kaz and Daniels won't be taking part in the Super Jr Tag.


----------



## Vårmakos

Woops. Nvm.


----------



## bme

Tanahashi/Shibata ***1/2 (Destruction N1)
Shibata,Goto/Honma,Togi *** (Destruction N2)

KOPW '14[
8-man tag ***
Bushi/Owens *
Tencozy/KES *
Yano,Saluraba/Suzuki,Iizuka **
Timesplitters/Bucks/Hooligans **1/2
Desperado/Taguchi *
Ishii/Yujiro ***1/2
Okada/Naito **
Styles/Tanahashi **1/2

Tanahashi/Okada again ? i was done with this feud after last years WK, Nakamura is IC champ AGAIN, and they deseperatley need new blood in every division _not_ guys like Taguchi, Desperado & Taichi headlining it.
Thank god they're bringing Redragon back and that 6-man looks awesome.


----------



## Toonami4Life

ReDragon will be taking part in The Road to Power Struggle tour with New Japan. They'll be working every event.


----------



## 304418

As KOPW was my first NJPW PPV, I have to say I liked what I saw. I didn’t expect the surprises at the end (Yoshi Tatsu run in and Tanahashi winning (thought it was going to be Okada-Styles at WK9)), but those surprises were welcome. Definitely an enjoyable experience.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

I'm a tad late with this but gonna post this anyway as KOPW was a freaking amazing PPV.

Some of my fave matches would be:

1. Forever Hooligans vs. Young Bucks vs. Time Splitters.
2. Shinsuke Nakamura/Nobuo Yoshihashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata/Hirooki Goto.
3. Tetsuya Naito vs. Kazuchika Okada.
4. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles.

In no particular order.

Nakamura-Shibata chemistry is fantastic, I hope Shibata will challenge Nakamura for the title.

Naito-Okada speaks for itself. Amazing match.

And I really had a feeling that JJ would get involved, knowing his heel-filled past.. xD But Tanahashi came out strong anyway. Kinda nice seeing Tatsu but also kind of odd not seeing the remaining BC members getting involved after JJ was disappeared from the scene.

Nonetheless, a solid PPV.


----------



## Toonami4Life

In AJPW News, Atsushi Aoki & Hikaru Sato won The Jr. Tag Battle of Glory tournament earning themselves a slot in The World Tag League defeating Ultimo Dragon and Yoshinobu Kanemaru in the finals held today.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Terry Funk and Mii Mascaras have been announced to be taking part of Tokyo Gurentai's show at Korakuen on December 11th.


----------



## septurum

Hopefully not wrestling against each other.


----------



## Vårmakos

Dory Funk Jr. wrestled a match in All Japan a few months ago. It was really depressing to see. 

Why the fuck are they allowing 70 year-olds to wrestle?


----------



## septurum

Name value I suppose.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Japan doesn't seem to have the same stigma on age as the west. They're more of the mindset that these guys paid their dues and who are they to tell them they can't? Which I kinda agree with. I say let them.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Results of The First Round of The Super Junior Tag Tournament held today.


1. Minoru Suzuki, Takashi Iizuka & TAKA Michinoku beat Toru Yano, YOSHI-HASHI & Gedo (10:14) when Suzuki used a Sakuraba Lock on Gedo.
2. Togi Makabe, Tetsuya Naito, Tomoaki Honma, Captain New Japan & Kota Ibushi beat Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi & Tama Tonga (13:12) when Ibushi used a Phoenix splash on Tonga.
3. Super Jr. Tag Tournament 2014 – Round 1: Bobby Fish & Kyle O’Reilly beat BUSHI & Mascara Dorada (10:21) when O’Reilly pinned Dorada after the Chasing The Dragon.
4. Super Jr. Tag Tournament 2014 – Round 1: Taichi & El Desperado beat Ryusuke Taguchi & Fuego (12:19) when Taichi used an avalanche-style Black Mephisto on Fuego.
5. Super Jr. Tag Tournament 2014 – Round 1: Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson beat Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask (8:32) when Matt pinned Tiger after the More Bang For Your Buck.
6. Super Jr. Tag Tournament 2014 – Round 1: Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov beat KUSHIDA & Alex Shelley (15:43) when Romero pinned KUSHIDA after the Contract Killer.
7. Special 6 Man Tag Match: Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto beat Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii (20:52) when Goto used the Shouten Kai on Ishii.

* New Japan announced that the “FANTASTICA MANIA” joint shows with CMLL will return for the fifth successive year in January, running from 1/13 (Osaka) to 1/19 (Korakuen) with six shows in all.


----------



## Vårmakos

Taguchi vs. Taichi should be awesome. Those two have great chemistry.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Going by the results they appear to be setting up Taichi vs Taguchi and Ishii vs Goto at Power Struggle.

The Semis are ReDragon/Hooligans and Bucks/Suzukigun


----------



## DOPA

Seabs is right about NJPW in regards to the Tokyo Dome show. Whether we like it or not, Tanahashi is still NJPW's biggest draw so he was always going to main event The Dome. The only problem I have is that Okada was not the one to take the belt from AJ. It should have been Okada vs AJ for the title at KOPW with Okada taking the strap there which would have concluded the Okada/BC chapter. But I guess they want Okada taking the strap at the biggest stage which is understandable. They need to build someone to take Tanahashi's place and be on the same if not a bigger level than Okada and they don't have it at the moment.

I love AJ and have for years but him main eventing WK 9 would have been a huge risk at this stage, I'm sure he is still bound to get a big match at the Dome. I'd love to see him rematch Suzuki at the Dome seeing how great their match at G1 was.

Baring in mind I have not watched KOPW yet. I've been so lazy with wrestling in general this year. I didn't even watch all the G1 and just watched the final of that tournament which was such a good match.


----------



## Toonami4Life

ProWrestlingTees now accepts Debit and Credit Cards, so for those who don't have paypal you can now order New Japan Merchandize there.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Toonami4Life said:


> ProWrestlingTees now accepts Debit and Credit Cards, so for those who don't have paypal you can now order New Japan Merchandize there.


YES!! :mark:


----------



## Toonami4Life

Kenny Omega had his send off match today at DDT Special 2014. From now on he'll be working for New Japan.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Bullet Club do need themselves a wrestler in the Junior Heavyweight division so Omega could possibly fill that void .....

Will Nakamura even be defending his title at the Dome Show? For some reason I feel like they're going to put him in some tag or cross promotion match instead since he's having his big match with Shibata at Power Struggle


----------



## Hera

Omega had stated he has no intentions of joining Bullet Club. Not that it can't happen but I do not suspect that will be happening.

Either someone new is coming in or someone like Shelley is going to turn. 



> Will Nakamura even be defending his title at the Dome Show?


Yes. All of the titles are going to be defended at Wrestle Kingdom. Either they'll do Shibata again or Ibushi since he's been picking up the big wins in all of the multi man tags. Kota is also in the tag match with Tanahashi vs Okada and YOSHI-HASHI at Power Struggle. I expect Kota to pick up the win.


----------



## seabs

*Ibushi/Nakamura would be my guess too after the hype they had coming out of their 2012 match.*


----------



## Concrete

Ibushi vs Nakamura feels likely...
...
...
...
BUT kinda wanna see Nak face an outsider. Why? No friggin' clue other than I like that sort of "NJPW event that is bigger than NJPW itself" if that makes sense. A lot greater chance an outsider is terrible? Yeah, pretty good shot of that I suppose. 

The fact that Wanderlei Silva has been rumored for that event has got me GOING. Him with Sak or Suzuki, forgot which one he was rumored for, would brighten my day.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Hera said:


> Omega had stated he has no intentions of joining Bullet Club. Not that it can't happen but I do not suspect that will be happening.
> 
> Either someone new is coming in or someone like Shelley is going to turn.
> 
> 
> Yes. All of the titles are going to be defended at Wrestle Kingdom. Either they'll do Shibata again or Ibushi since he's been picking up the big wins in all of the multi man tags. Kota is also in the tag match with Tanahashi vs Okada and YOSHI-HASHI at Power Struggle. I expect Kota to pick up the win.


I'd rather not see The TimeSplitters get broken up. I can see Omega pulling a DDP and putting the shirt on as if joining only for him to lay out Yujiro or Tonga and rip the shirt off and escape through the crowd.


----------



## Hera

Concrete said:


> Ibushi vs Nakamura feels likely...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> BUT kinda wanna see Nak face an outsider. Why? No friggin' clue other than I like that sort of "NJPW event that is bigger than NJPW itself" if that makes sense. A lot greater chance an outsider is terrible? Yeah, pretty good shot of that I suppose.
> 
> The fact that Wanderlei Silva has been rumored for that event has got me GOING. Him with Sak or Suzuki, forgot which one he was rumored for, would brighten my day.


Frankly there aren't really big name outsiders for Nakamura to face that make for a good Wrestle Kingdom match. Certainly from within Japan. Ibushi keep winning matches and is being positioned high on the card while not really doing anything. He'll either be with Nakamura or Ishii at WK. Nakamura seems more likely. Maybe they'll bring in an outsider for Ishii.



Toonami4Life said:


> I'd rather not see The TimeSplitters get broken up. I can see Omega pulling a DDP and putting the shirt on as if joining only for him to lay out Yujiro or Tonga and rip the shirt off and escape through the crowd.


Omega is a junior and has no reason to be doing that to Bullet Club. He might join them but I don't think so. I think he'll be brought in to be the big name baby face in the junior division that really needs one. Taguchi is boring and people don't really care about him. 

Regardless I do think whoever is showing up for Bullet Club is going to be a junior. They have Styles for the heavyweight title, Fale for the IC title, Yujiro for the NEVER belt, Gallows and Gun are the tag champs, Young Bucks are in the jr tag division and Tama Tonga is the resident jobber. The only thing they lack is someone to go after the junior title. I don't think turning Shelley would be a good idea and it feels a little too much like Devitt's turn against Taguchi but I'm not sure who else within the company would work. They could be just bringing someone new in all together too which is probably the most likely thing. 

Either way I'm not really excited about it. I'd much rather Bullet Club fuck off forever after they drop the tag belts (to hopefully Goto and Shibata).


----------



## malek

Toonami4Life said:


> I'd rather not see The TimeSplitters get broken up. I can see Omega pulling a DDP and putting the shirt on as if joining only for him to lay out Yujiro or Tonga and rip the shirt off and escape through the crowd.


For some time I'm sure that Shelley will turn, and it seems that time has come. They tease Omega, but I can really see him turning them down, and even helping KUSHIDA out, perhaps creating new tag-team.


----------



## Toonami4Life

malek said:


> For some time I'm sure that Shelley will turn, and it seems that time has come. They tease Omega, but I can really see him turning them down, and even helping KUSHIDA out, perhaps creating new tag-team.


Well if The Bucks win The Tournament, that may happen as they'll face The TimeSplitters at Power Struggle.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Two title matches have been added to Power Struggle, Ishii will make his 1st defense of The NEVER Title against Goto and Jushin Thunder Liger will challenge Chase Owens for The NWA Jr Heavyweight belt.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Joe Doering successfully retained The AJPW Triple Crown Championship today defeating Go Shiozaki.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Lariatoh! said:


> Is there any way NJPW would add Naka to the Dome main event??? I know there is the stigma that Japan doesn't do three way matches well, but the big three are exactly that and to be honest Tana/Okada is played out.


Any chance?


----------



## seabs

*Not now.*


----------



## Vårmakos

Toonami4Life said:


> Joe Doering successfully retained The AJPW Triple Crown Championship today defeating Go Shiozaki.


Sucks. I was expecting Doering to be used as a transitional champion for Shiozaki.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

I'm expecting to put an epic staredown pic between Nakamura and Ibushi in my avatar after Power Struggle very soon... hopefully


----------



## Good News Barrett

BKKsoulcity said:


> I'm expecting to put an epic staredown pic between Nakamura and Ibushi in my avatar after Power Struggle very soon... hopefully



i'm expecting Styles vs Swag


----------



## Snapdragon

Vårmakos said:


> Sucks. I was expecting Doering to be used as a transitional champion for Shiozaki.


All Japan continues to give a big Fuck You to Shiozaki.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Good News Barrett said:


> i'm expecting Styles vs Swag


Oh right ...how did that not cross my mind

Is Styles already facing Yoshi at PS?


----------



## BREEaments03

Lariatoh! said:


> Is there any way NJPW would add Naka to the Dome main event??? I know there is the stigma that Japan doesn't do three way matches well, but the big three are exactly that and to be honest *Tana/Okada is played out*.


To each their own. New Japan held off of the match as long as they could. It's going to have been 15 months since they faced which is long enough. I'd rather have this match at WK X but what can you do? I'm psyched for it. Add in AJ/MiSu and Nakamura/Ibushi and throw Honma, Shibata, Naito, Omega, Young Bucks in awesome matches and you have an incredible show. It looks to be shaping up > WK VIII. I think I can comfortably say that because any variation of the top three matches should be fantastic.

I'd personally love to see Honma vs Shibata again. Naito vs Omega would be off the charts (not happening, I know).


----------



## Raindust

BREEaments03 said:


> To each their own. New Japan held off of the match as long as they could. It's going to have been 15 months since they faced which is long enough. I'd rather have this match at WK X but what can you do? I'm psyched for it. Add in AJ/MiSu and Nakamura/Ibushi and throw Honma, Shibata, Naito, Omega, Young Bucks in awesome matches and you have an incredible show. It looks to be shaping up > WK VIII. I think I can comfortably say that because any variation of the top three matches should be fantastic.
> 
> I'd personally love to see Honma vs Shibata again. Naito vs Omega would be off the charts (not happening, I know).


Okada vs Tanahashi
Ibushi vs Nakamura
AJ Styles vs Minoru Suzuki
Honma vs Shibata
Naito vs Omega

And you have Ishii, ReDRagon, Time Splitters, Bucks...

That card :bow


----------



## NastyYaffa

Raindust said:


> Okada vs Tanahashi
> Ibushi vs Nakamura
> AJ Styles vs Minoru Suzuki
> Honma vs Shibata
> Naito vs Omega
> 
> And you have Ishii, ReDRagon, Time Splitters, Bucks...
> 
> That card :bow


Jesus I hope Ibushi/Nakamura and Styles/Suzuki happen. :mark:


----------



## Toonami4Life

Likely their going for Minoru vs Sakuraba due to their interactions, or god forbid another Tag match against Yano. I don't know what AJ could be doing at WK, hope he isn't left off the show or put in a filler multi person tag match


----------



## seabs

*AJ/Suzuki isn't happening. Suzuki/Sakuraba is pretty much official. AJ will probably either rematch with Yoshi or face the ROH Champion. Shibata will probably be in a tag with Goto probably vs Gallows/Anderson and win the belts. Ishii should get a singles match for the NEVER belt, hopefully not vs Yujiro. Tenzan/Kojima is probable. Omega will probably challenge for the Jr. belt straight away vs Taguchi. Ibushi/Nakamura is a pretty safe bet I'd say. KOR/Fish will probably challenge for the Jr. Tag Belts. Then if there's other ROH/NWA guys they'll face Nagata or Liger. Yano/Iizuka will probably finally happen. Makabe/Honma/Naito feel like odd ones out so either Makabe/Honma face KES and Naito/Ishii or Makabe faces Ishii and Naito vs Honma.*


----------



## Vårmakos

Wasting Shibata on Honma would be the worst.

I still think Shibata/Goto will win the tag league and go on to get their rematch against Gallows/Anderson.


----------



## BREEaments03

Vårmakos said:


> Wasting Shibata on Honma would be the worst.
> 
> I still think Shibata/Goto will win the tag league and go on to get their rematch against Gallows/Anderson.


That might be what will happen but that "would be the worst". Nobody cares about 1) Gallows, 2) Anderson, and 3) any tag division. Also, that would be a waste of both Shibata and Goto.


----------



## Vårmakos

It will be Shibata's first ever title reign of his career. I'll take that over a meaningless match with Honma.










Kenou and Ohara in a New Japan ring.

:mark:


----------



## Hera

BREEaments03 said:


> That might be what will happen but that "would be the worst". Nobody cares about 1) Gallows, 2) Anderson, and 3) any tag division. Also, that would be a waste of both Shibata and Goto.


The best way to help out the tag division is to put it on a team that people will care about. People will care about Goto and Shibata (Meiyu Tag). The last time New Japan had a face tag team that wasn't TenCozy hold the tag belts was in 2010. It's a long time coming that two younger Japanese guys hold on to those belts and help out the division. 

As for that card that was posted

1. Suzuki vs Sakuraba should finally be happening
2. Shibata won't be wasted on a squashing a jobber like Honma
3. Naito is a heavyweight. Omega is a junior. 

It's looking more likely it will be something like

Tanahashi vs Okada
Nakamura vs Ibushi
Goto and Shibata vs Gallows and Gun
Ishii vs Makabe or Naito
Suzuki vs Sakuraba
Omega vs Taguchi
reDRagon vs 2 other tag teams for the jr tag titles because I think reDRagon will win them at Power Struggle
Ohara and Kenou vs Liger and Tiger Mask
Mutoh will probably have a match
ROH title match?

That's 10 matches which is about the norm for a Wrestle Kingdom. That card doesn't look all that strong but it is what it is.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Well Kono had a rather short and uneventful reign as Keiji Mutoh defeated him today to win The Wrestle-1 Championship. They made it feel like a huge event though as Kenta Kobashi and Masahiro Chono was in appearance and video package featuring a multitude of guys he faced from his career and favorite band was shown as well

Also The Young Bucks defeated Taichi/Desperado today to advance to the finals to face either Hooligans/ReDragon.


----------



## malek

So, Bucks and ReDragon in tag junior league finals. Confident of Bucks win, and them beating Time Splitters at Power Struggle thanks to Shelley's heal turn, and him joining Bullet Club.


----------



## Toonami4Life

The Bucks and ReDragon have had some excellent tag matches, tomorrow should be no different. But I don't want The TimeSplitters to break apart as there my favorite team in New Japan. Depends on who wins tomorrow as to what will happen. I still think Kenny Omega is going to appear wearing The Bullet Club shirt as if joining them only to pull a DDP.


----------



## Zatiel

malek said:


> beating Time Splitters at Power Struggle thanks to Shelley's heal turn


I would pay good money to see Alex Shelley turn into a Cleric-class.


----------



## BREEaments03

Hera said:


> 3. Naito is a heavyweight. Omega is a junior.


That is why I said "I know it's not happening". :faint:

You also forgot AJ in your card.


----------



## Toonami4Life

ReDragon are The 2014 Super Junior Tag Tournament Winners.


----------



## Vårmakos

Power Struggle's full card has been posted:
http://www.njpw.co.jp/english/match/card.php?e=898



> IWGP Intercontinental Championship Match: [10th Champion] Shinsuke Nakamura vs. [Challenger] Katsuyori Shibata
> 
> Special Tag Match: Hiroshi Tanahashi & Kota Ibushi vs. Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI
> 
> NEVER Openweight Championship Match: [5th Champion] Tomohiro Ishii vs. [Challenger] Hirooki Goto
> 
> Special Singles Match: Yoshitatsu vs. AJ Styles
> 
> IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship Match: [69th Champion] Ryusuke Taguchi vs. [Challenger] Taichi
> 
> IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship Match: [38th Champions] KUSHIDA & Alex Shelley vs. [Challengers/2014 Super Jr. Tag Tournament Winners] Kyle O’Reilly & Bobby Fish
> 
> Special 8 Man Tag Match: Togi Makabe, Tetsuya Naito, Tomoaki Honma & Captain New Japan vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi
> 
> NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Championship Match: [89th Champion] Chase Owens vs. [Challenger] Jushin Liger
> 
> Special Tag Match: Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka
> 
> SUPER Jr. 3WAY Tag Match: Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov vs. TAKA Michinoku & El Desperado vs. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson
> 
> Tiger Mask & Fuego vs. BUSHI & Mascara Dorada


----------



## NastyYaffa

Nakamura/Shibata & Bucks/Splitters :banderas


----------



## Zatiel

Phenomenal line-up. Ishii/Goto, Shibata/Nakamura, Tana-Ibushi/Okada-HASHI, Yoshitatsu/Styles and Spliters/ReDragon could all rule.


----------



## almostfamous

Vårmakos said:


> Power Struggle's full card has been posted:
> http://www.njpw.co.jp/english/match/card.php?e=898


bama

Nakamura/Shibata has the potential for MOTY, but that comes as no surprise.

ReDRagon/Time Splitters should be special as well. Really tough to say who wins that one.


----------



## Toonami4Life

If ReDragon wins, you can make a case for them being the tag team of the year.


----------



## Sephiroth

So how does everyone compare Styles/MiSu from G1 Climax this year compared to the finals? I think if they were given a bigger audience like the finals, then the crowd wouldn't have been as good, but the opposite can be said for Nakamura/Okada. That shit would have been something unbelievable if they had a louder crowd like Styles/Suzuki had.

Love both matches and Minoru Suzuki still continues to be my favorite piece of shit asshole in the world.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Sephiroth said:


> So how does everyone compare Styles/MiSu from G1 Climax this year compared to the finals? I think if they were given a bigger audience like the finals, then the crowd wouldn't have been as good, but the opposite can be said for Nakamura/Okada. That shit would have been something unbelievable if they had a louder crowd like Styles/Suzuki had.
> 
> Love both matches and Minoru Suzuki still continues to be my favorite piece of shit asshole in the world.


I think both matches were 5-stars, and both are my top-2 matches of the year. I think I liked Nakamura/Okada a little bit more tho.


----------



## Sephiroth

Any Minoru Suzuki/Nakamura matches I should see? (if they've faced off)


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

I really liked their 2011 Climax match.


----------



## Sephiroth

I need to go back and rewatch the first MiSu/Kobashi. I fucking love that match.


----------



## bejealous

Will Power Struggle be available on Ustream, if not where would one be able to watch the ppv this Saturday?


----------



## Defrost

NicoNico


----------



## bejealous

Awesome Thanks!


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Ishii and Goto will be an excellent match, as usual. Though, I doubt Goto or Shibata will win. I dunno about you guys, but I think the Meiyu team has the tag belts in the bag already. Tag league --> Wrestle Kingdom.

Would be good for the tag division, since Tencozy and Gallows/Anderson bore the hell out of me.


----------



## Toonami4Life

I think Nakamura retains tomorrow in The Main Event, ReDragon becomes Double Champs, Liger gets one more run as a Champ, Ishii retains over Goto, HASHI takes the fall as usual, Taguchi fends off Taichi and Kenny Omega pulls a DDP on BC.


----------



## BornBad

fpalm


----------



## MTheBehemoth

AJ seriously needs to change his finish.


----------



## Good News Barrett

looks like AJ/Naito and Swagsuke/Ibushi on top of Tana/Okada at Tokyo Dome

don't tell me they're going to do Goto/Shibata again


----------



## Joshi Judas

AJ/Naito and Nakamura/Ibushi were excellent the first time round, so I wouldn't mind a rematch.


Kenny Omega as the newest Bullet Club member. 

Why isn't this group dead already?


----------



## Vårmakos

BornBad said:


> fpalm



w/e keeps ryusuke as the face of the jr. division.


----------



## Insomnia

RIP Yoshitatsu, shit lol.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Can't fuckin wait for Nakamura vs. Ibushi :banderas


----------



## Good News Barrett

something was off in the main event. their G1 match was much better than this.

i hope they don't saddle Shibata-san in the tag division. he needs a big match at Tokyo Dome

ishii/goto is a must see. 15-20 minutes of straight up brutal stiff-fest action. think ishii/shibata I. this was just as good.


----------



## Morrison17

Omega in Bullet Culb? HOLY SHI~


----------



## BornBad

Omega is cool but that fuckin stable didn't needed another member....

there are more than 10 already.


----------



## Brock

Is there a video link yet to Goto/Ishii?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Brock said:


> Is there a video link yet to Goto/Ishii?




Same guy has also uploaded all the other matches.


----------



## Brock

Thx mate. I did try DM earlier and didn't see it lol.


----------



## HOJO

BornBad said:


> fpalm


:fuckthis

Enough with this fucking group


----------



## El Dandy

Bruce Tharpe DA GAWD


----------



## Toonami4Life

I loved Ishii vs Goto, that was a classic two guys beating the daylights out of each other to see who falls first.


----------



## Toonami4Life

So The Card for Wrestle Kingdom thus far it seems:

Taguchi vs Omega
Makabe vs Ishii
Styles vs Naito
Suzuki vs Sakuraba
Bucks, Hooligans, and RD
Guns Gallows vs G1 Tag Winners (Shibata and Goto perhaps)
Ibushi vs Nakamura
and Okada vs Tanahashi.


----------



## Vårmakos

Styles vs. Yoshi was basically a squash match.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Is there a reason why on their big show events that the music for guys is dubbed over with something else? I'm watching Power Struggle and Liger instead of his Ikari no Jushin is coming out to some music you'd hear from a video game and when Taichi is singing you just hear generic rock music and that as well with others having different music than what they'd usual have on regular shows. Is there trademarks or copyrights that prevent them from playing them.


----------



## bme

Power Struggle

Owens/Liger dud
redDRagon/Timesplitters *** good
Yoshi/Styles * decent
Ishii/Goto **** great
Nakamura/Shibata ***1/2 really good

Something was weird about Nakamura/Shibata, their match for G1 was better.
Omega in Bullet Club? Well there goes me being hyped for his arrival :no:


----------



## Hera

Toonami4Life said:


> Is there a reason why on their big show events that the music for guys is dubbed over with something else? I'm watching Power Struggle and Liger instead of his Ikari no Jushin is coming out to some music you'd hear from a video game and when Taichi is singing you just hear generic rock music and that as well with others having different music than what they'd usual have on regular shows. Is there trademarks or copyrights that prevent them from playing them.


Yes. Some of the older themes are owned by TV Asahi, some they don't have the rights to and so on. Liger's is from an anime for example.

Shibata and Nakamura had some really fun sequences but the ending was just there. I don't know if they got cut short of time or whatever but just when it was getting good it ended. Hopefully they get more than 17 minutes one day because they deserve more than that. Nakamura's been really disappointing in those main event slots this year. He needs to find the "heat" or whatever because he's becoming a bore. I thought Shibata was fine in the match. He didn't look out of place and as if he couldn't work in a longer main event match with the style that he does. I like submission/mat wrestling Shibata with stiff kicks more than just stiff kicks Shibata personally. That Palo Special is uguu~u.

Ishii and Goto was really, really good but at the same time I think the rest of the show was so average that people are going crazy about it. I didn't think it was anything that neither of them have done before. Pretty excited about Makabe and Ishii at Wrestle Kingdom however.

As for Kenny Omega there's really no use to go into it that much. A really horrible idea that was shit on by the hottest crowd New Japan has outside of Korakuen Hall. It got what it deserved.


----------



## BornBad

Vårmakos said:


> Styles vs. Yoshi was basically a squash match.


and for two seconds i thought Yoshi broke his neck with that HORRIBLE Styles Clash botch


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Yoshi would tuck his head in...


----------



## Toonami4Life

The three botches of the Styles Clash this year on Lionheart, Strong, and Yoshi have all been on them.

When you take the clash, you must lean your head back. Doing that so when AJ does the move your chest and your chin are what takes most of the impact. At best you'll get the wind knocked out of you. at worst, you'll likely get your bell rung a bit due to the impact of your chin on the mat.

If you tuck your head in like they have done, you're going to risk breaking your neck in two. It's no fault of AJ, all three tucked their head into it when they should've leaned back. Guys need to practice taking the move with him so they know how to avoid injury.


----------



## Hera

More Wrestle Kingdom matches are out. Here is the card so far:

Okada vs Tanahashi for the IWGP Heavyweight Title
Ibushi vs Nakamura for the IWGP IC Title
Makabe vs Ishii for the NEVER Title
Omega vs Taguchi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title
reDRagon vs Young Bucks vs Forever Hooligans vs timesplitters for the IWGP Jr Tag Titles
Sakuraba vs Suzuki in a UWF rules match

The only title match not on the card is for the Heavyweight Tag Titles. Gallows and Anderson will defend against the winners of the Tag League. The teams were announced today as well.

A BLOCK
Tanahashi and yoshitatsu
Kojima and Tenzan
Okada and YOSHI-HASHI
Styles and Takahashi
Naito and La Sombra
Gallows and Anderson
Conway and Dane
Bennett and Taven

B BLOCK
Nakamura and Ishii
Suzuki and Iizuka
Honma and Makabe
Nagata and Nakanishi
Goto and Shibata
Yano and Sakuraba
Smith Jr. and Archer
Fale and Tama Tonga


----------



## NastyYaffa

A+ card. Can't wait.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

What a card ...

I wonder if Nakamura and Ibushi are going to have to reduce the quality of their match so they don't outshine Tanahashi and Okada? My guess is they'll just cut the time down.


----------



## Hera

BKKsoulcity said:


> What a card ...
> 
> I wonder if Nakamura and Ibushi are going to have to reduce the quality of their match so they don't outshine Tanahashi and Okada? My guess is they'll just cut the time down.


I think the best match that's ever happened under the "Wrestle Kingdom" brand is Nakamura vs Sakuraba from WK7 and the headline of that show was Tananashi and Okada so no, I don't think Nakamura and Ibushi or anyone else for that matter is going to care about outshining the main event.


----------



## Good News Barrett

A BLOCK
Tanahashi and yoshitatsu
Kojima and Tenzan
Okada and YOSHI-HASHI
Styles and Takahashi
Naito and La Sombra
Gallows and Anderson
Conway and Dane
Bennett and Taven

B BLOCK
Nakamura and Ishii
Suzuki and Iizuka
Honma and Makabe
Nagata and Nakanishi
Goto and Shibata
Yano and Sakuraba
Smith Jr. and Archer
Fale and Tama Tonga


are they intentionally keeping AJ away from Shibata, Ishii and Nakamura? i'd pay to watch Shibata/Styles and Nakamura/Styles


----------



## Lazyking

Really hope Goto and Shibata win Tag league. Big fan of them together.


----------



## Vårmakos

Sucks that Yoshitatsu is Tanahashi's fall guy.


----------



## Hera

Good News Barrett said:


> are they intentionally keeping AJ away from Shibata, Ishii and Nakamura? i'd pay to watch Shibata/Styles and Nakamura/Styles


AJ hasn't had any interaction with them where as the people he's been with (Tanahashi, Okada, Naito, Tatsu) are all in the same block. It's a continuation of storylines. That's how the blocks are set up.


----------



## Creative name

I really want to watch Power Struggle from the other night. Can anybody tell me where online I can find it? I cant wait for Wrestle Kingdom this year since its on PPV in America. I've only seen NJPW matches on youtube and dailymotion, never a full show.


----------



## Lazyking

Ful shows are on dailymotion. Look up RealHero


----------



## Toonami4Life

I'm surprised The Briscoe Brothers won't be in it. Figured how a while back they were talking about heading to Japan on twitter they'd be an obvious choice.

I say Meiyu Tag wins it.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Lazyking said:


> Ful shows are on dailymotion. Look up RealHero


He does New Japan shows and other events like NOAH, AJPW, W-1 and others but not the major events of NJPW. If you want to watch the iPPVs, go to the page of Original Bronski, he's the one who puts them up.


----------



## flag sabbath

I can just picture Gedo & Jado pissing their sides as they put Suzuki & Iizuka in the same group as Yano & Sakuraba. "One more time! etc." :eyeroll


----------



## Toonami4Life

Thankfully it'll only be the last time for the year! Seriously after his performance in The G1 Climax, they should've realized that Minoru is far better than having to face Yano at every event and show.


----------



## Lexrules

Toonami4Life said:


> He does New Japan shows and other events like NOAH, AJPW, W-1 and others but not the major events of NJPW. If you want to watch the iPPVs, go to the page of Original Bronski, he's the one who puts them up.


Awesome can't wait to see reDRagon and Liger win the titles.


----------



## bme

flag sabbath said:


> I can just picture Gedo & Jado pissing their sides as they put Suzuki & Iizuka in the same group as Yano & Sakuraba. "One more time! etc." :eyeroll


Have they added wrestlers to this match ? It seems like everytime I see them facing it's the standard 2on2 Yano,Sakuraba/Suzuki,Iizuka match.
I know they're building to Suzuki/Sakuraba for WK but they could at least mix it up.



Toonami4Life said:


> Thankfully it'll only be the last time for the year! Seriously after his performance in The G1 Climax, they should've realized that Minoru is far better than having to face Yano at every event and show.


I've enjoyed his matches with Yano but yeah its time to move on.


----------



## Hera

Toonami4Life said:


> He does New Japan shows and other events like NOAH, AJPW, W-1 and others but not the major events of NJPW. If you want to watch the iPPVs, go to the page of Original Bronski, he's the one who puts them up.


To add to this: we should be getting all of the Tag League because the person that RealHero gets his stuff from also has a nicopro account because they uploaded all of the Road to Power Struggle shows that weren't just house shows. Every show for the Tag League is on SamuraiTV or nicopro. 

Bonski uploades iPPVs for New Japan and sometimes Dragon Gate. He mainly uploads them now because niconico is strange about what credit cards they will or won't accept. The New Japan shows are up within an hour or so of the show ending depending on if he went to bed after or not. He also uploads very good old matches too. He uploaded a number of Hashimoto matches this weekend.

You can follow all 3 of the people on twitter:
https://twitter.com/Original_Bonski
https://twitter.com/NjpwGaijinEric is the guy that gets the shows
https://twitter.com/Trollteller is RealHero


----------



## hgr423

I hope Taven and Bennett get 0 points. I can't believe that they are going over the Briscoes.


----------



## Vårmakos

so this is happening


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

So long as the Meiyu team wins the tag titles, I don't care about the rest. 

But God, I hate how Suzuki is put in subpar matches.


----------



## Toonami4Life

hgr423 said:


> I hope Taven and Bennett get 0 points. I can't believe that they are going over the Briscoes.


I agree The Briscoes should've gone. I don't know what it is ROH the past years have seen in Bennett or what New Japan sees either.

I think The NWA Team lays a goose egg.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Toonami4Life said:


> I agree The Briscoes should've gone. *I don't know what it is ROH the past years have seen in Bennett or what New Japan sees either.*
> 
> I think The NWA Team lays a goose egg.


Maria's ass.


----------



## seabs

*The ROH team aren't winning much so ROH themselves probably preferred to send a team who they were ok with losing more than they won.*


----------



## Super Sonic

From the Nov. 17, 2014 issue of the Observer:

Meltzer's ***+ Power Struggle '14 ratings

Bushi & Mascara Dorada vs. Tiger Mask & Fuego ***1/4
Young Bucks vs. Forever Hooligans vs. Desperado & Taka Michinoku ***1/2
Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Bad Luck Fale, & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Togi Makabe, Tetsuya Naito, Tomoaki Honma, & Captain New Japan ***1/2
Time Splitters vs. reDRagon ****1/4
Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Taichi ***1/4
Yoshi Tatsu vs. AJ Styles ***1/4
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Hirooki Goto ****3/4
Hiroshi Tanahashi & Kota Ibushi vs. Yoshi-Hasi & Kazuchika Okada ****1/4
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Katsuyori Shibata ***3/4

[HIDE="200"]



> At the end of New Japan’s Power Struggle PPV, one thing was painfully obvious.
> 
> There is no way they can do a PPV in the U.S. from the Tokyo Dome in four hours without the show being disappointing in some form. Wrestle Kingdom is New Japan’s equivalent to WrestleMania, but with better wrestling and more creative ring entrances. It traditionally clocks in at around five hours plus. And this year’s show, on paper, looks to have more quality depth than any Wrestle Kingdom show to date.
> 
> Power Struggle on 11/8 at the Osaka Bodymaker Colosseum went four-and-a-half hours. That’s with rushing through the prelims, going quickly from match-to-match, and having no matches hit the 18:00 mark. For the Tokyo Dome, there are probably going to be 11 to 13 matches, and the main event, just because it’s Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada match No. 7, because of the ridiculous standard the two have set, almost has to go 25:00 minimum (they went 33:34 in their 2012 Tokyo Dome main event and for story purposes probably should have gone 40 minutes this time). Plus, you have to leave time for the elaborate ring entrances, or else it’s not a Wrestle Kingdom show, just like it wouldn’t be WrestleMania if it was just straight wrestling. And even if you don’t want to, you have to, because the walk from backstage to the ring at the Tokyo Dome is considerably longer than at an arena.
> 
> The company held a press conference for the 1/4 event at the Tokyo Dome (which will air live on late night 1/3 starting at 2 a.m. Eastern and 11 p.m. Pacific; replayed on 1/4 at 7 p.m. Eastern and 4 p.m. Pacific) on 11/10. Besides the already announced IWGP title match main event, they announced five other matches that had been set up on the Power Struggle show. They are Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi for the IC title, Tomohiro Ishii vs. Togi Makabe for the Never Open weight championship, Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Kenny Omega for the IWGP jr. title, Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Minoru Suzuki in a UWF rules match (no pinfalls, match can only end via knockout or submission) and a four-way with new IWGP jr. tag champions Bobby Fish & Kyle O’Reilly defending against former champions Alex Shelley & Kushida, Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov and The Young Bucks.
> 
> Two other matches confirmed are A.J. Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito and Jeff Jarrett & Bad Luck Fale vs. Tomoaki Honma & Yoshitatsu. The show will also include Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows defending the IWGP tag team titles against the winners of the upcoming World tag league tournament, most likely being Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata. There could also be a Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Satoshi Kojima match, as they teased a break-up at King of Pro Wrestling, and are still tagging up in the tournament which could lead to following up on that. The originally booked lineup also included both an ROH and NWA title match, and there’s always the usual eight or ten men tag with the guys who don’t have a match in the pre-show dark match.
> 
> Booker Gedo followed up on his original plan to have Fish & O’Reilly win the tag team tournament and then the titles, leading to the four-way, even though the situation with ROH is still uncertain. It is still possible that both the ROH title match and the IWGP jr. tag title match will be dark matches before the U.S. PPV starts. It was interesting that they not just went through with the title change, but made the official announcement of the match when things were not settled with ROH. It puts the ROH promotion in a bad public position because U.S. fans will be negative toward the promotion for any decision keeping those matches off the U.S. version of the show. At press time, this situation was still up in the air.
> 
> Jim Ross was announced on 11/11 as the lead announcer on the broadcast. Ross, who has announced a few Tokyo Dome shows in the past (the 1991 and 1992 shows), signed a one-show deal. Ross’ agent, Barry Bloom, had been negotiating with Ross since Jarrett had gotten serious in talks with New Japan about handling an American broadcast of the show. They were close enough that on 11/4, Ross did voice overs for the PPV highlights package under the agreement that if he signed, the commercial would be released, but if they didn’t come to terms, it would never see the light of day. The deal was verbally finalized on 11/10 (as of this writing, it actually hasn’t been signed although both sides were comfortable enough to announce it as a done deal). Jarrett, as soon as it was verbally agreed to, tweeted that they would have a big announcement the next morning. Ross will be both broadcasting the show and also helping promote the event. Ross actually only spoke directly to Jarrett (for the first time in 15 years) that night, although they’ve been texting for some time. Ross and a partner will be doing the show from the ringside table at the Tokyo Dome. If the show is a success financially, the goal is to present regular PPVs from Japan and Ross would be available as the regular announcer. At press time, negotiations with Mike Tenay were still on, but as noted before, the hold-up is Tenay wouldn’t be allowed to do it if he’s with TNA. His TNA contract expires in one week. It actually expired a couple of months ago but they agreed to an extension through the final first-run show on Spike. He’s been put in a weird situation because TNA has expressed interest in him, but TNA isn’t even discussing any deals with anyone until they sign a new television deal. There will be a second announcer on the show if Tenay doesn’t do it. The show will also air in Japanese for the hardcore fans who are used to getting the show on the Internet or watching Japanese wrestling in Japanese on Youtube. It is also be available in both English and Japanese on the Internet from an English language source via the Flipps app worldwide. It was always going to be available through Niconico in Japanese.
> 
> The Tokyo Dome show will be priced at $34.95 on PPV in the U.S. and Canada. There were different discussions regarding price point between $24.95 and $34.95. My belief is the people who want to see the product will order it and the people who don’t fit into that category aren’t buying it no matter what the price is. The cable companies agreed to the $34.95 price because last year’s show on the Internet was priced at $35.
> 
> Jarrett’s Global Force Wrestling is expected to release daily videos or stories regarding the show until the event and also market heavily to the Japanese community in major U.S. cities.
> 
> The Osaka show was the usual New Japan big show, with the highlight being Ishii retaining the Never title over Goto in yet another match of the year candidate. Every match but one was good. The exception, the rushed Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Takashi Iizuka & Suzuki match accomplished what it needed to. The point of the match was only to heighten interest in Suzuki vs. Sakuraba to build the singles match. The two were in twice, briefly, and the action was great, but enough to where it was really just a tease for the singles match between Suzuki, the first Japanese world champion in a shoot promotion of what later was called MMA (King of Pancrase champion, although the match he won it in was predetermined) and Sakuraba, the biggest Japanese MMA star in history. It’s also UWFI vs. Pancrase, two promotions that were big in the 90s, and an elusive dream match between the groups.
> 
> As a stand alone show, Power Struggle was far from New Japan’s best card. But this was not about match quality like G-1 of providing endings. The show was designed to build the Tokyo Dome and was the perfect show for that goal, so it was more angle intensive and story telling.
> 
> They announced a sellout 7,500 fans to the Bodymaker Colosseum in Osaka, which is a fake number as the building simply can’t put that many in. It was sold out ahead of time, and they did set the company’s all-time gate record for the arena. To do so for a build show rather than a blow-off show, and to do so with the IC title as the main event, once again shows the job New Japan has done with its secondary belt. That’s because Nakamura has top star credibility and going with him on top has built the title, plus he’s delivered great quality matches the past few years. It’s also because they put the belt on Tanahashi earlier in the year. Plus, with the benefit of hindsight, the drawing power of the IC belt grew ever since fans voted for it to main event last year’s Tokyo Dome.
> 
> During the show, they announced the next two PPV dates in Osaka, with the New Beginnings PPV on 2/11 back at the Bodymaker Colosseum, and there was a huge reaction live when they announced the Dominion show for 7/5 at the Osaka Jo Hall. It’s the first time they’ve run the 16,000 seat arena since September 27, 1994. WWE hasn’t run the building since 2004 and they only did a half house when they tried. Owner Takaaki Kidani afterwards noted that they’ve been selling out the Colosseum every time out and he’s gotten complaints from fans who haven’t been able to buy tickets. While New Japan is hot at a certain level, in the sense it’s a big deal to its base audience, it doesn’t have anywhere near the appeal it had when it was so much bigger on television and the stars were more mainstream. So big arena shows are a risk, as the company’s return to the Yokohama Arena last year was not a success and the G-1 finals at the Seibu Baseball Stadium were also a reach. However, the Tokyo Dome event on 1/4 is a tradition that dates back to 1992 and while they are far from selling out, they are expecting to increase from last year’s crowd of 35,000 fans.
> 
> The next event on the agenda is the World Tag League from 11/22 to 12/7, with the final major PPV show of the year being the finals at the Aiichi Gym in Nagoya. The PPV will start at 2 a.m. Eastern and 11 p.m. Pacific time late Saturday night.
> 
> The A block has Tanahashi & Yoshitatsu, Tenzan & Kojima, Naito & La Sombra, Okada & Yoshi-Hashi, Styles & Yujiro Takahashi, Anderson & Gallows, Rob Conway & Jax Dane and Matt Taven & Michael Bennett with Maria Kanellis.
> 
> The B block has Makabe & Tomoaki Honma, Yuji Nagata & Manabu Nakanishi, Goto & Shibata, Nakamura & Ishii, Yano & Sakuraba, Suzuki & Iizuka, Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer and Tama Tonga & Bad Luck Fale.
> 
> Only the winners of each block go to the championship match.
> 
> The first night is 11/22 at Korakuen Hall with Tenzan & Kojima vs. Conway & Dane, Naito & Sombra vs. Styles & Takahashi, Tanahashi & Yoshitatsu vs. Okada & Yoshi-Hashi, Suzuki & Iizuka vs. Archer & Smith Jr. (This is the battle of Suzuki-Gun teams) and Nagata & Nakanishi vs. Goto & Shibata.
> 
> Sakuraba won’t start in the tournament until the 11/27 show in Tottori because he’s got a Metamoris submission grappling match with Renzo Gracie on 11/22 in Long Beach, which is a 2 p.m. show that will be on iPPV at www.metamoris.com/live-stream-view
> 
> Two other major shows are 11/28 in Hiroshima (Naito & Sombra vs. Anderson & Gallows, Tenzan & Kojima vs. Okada & Yoshi-Hashi, Tanahashi & Yoshitatsu vs. Styles & Takahashi, Makabe & Honma vs. Fale & Tonga, Goto & Shibata vs. Sakuraba & Yano and Nakamura & Ishii vs. Suzuki & Iizuka); and 12/2 in Fukuoka (Styles & Takahashi vs. Anderson & Gallows in a Bullet Club battle, Naito & Sombra vs. Okada & Yoshi-Hashi, Tanahashi & Yoshitatsu vs. Bennett & Taven, Archer & Smith vs. Fale & Tonga, Goto & Shibata vs. Suzuki & Iizuka and Nakamura & Ishii vs. Yano & Sakuraba.
> 
> If you look at the match order for 12/5 in Osaka, which is the final night of the round-robin, it looks like a Goto & Shibata vs. Tanahashi & Yoshitatsu (or maybe Anderson & Gallows, with Goto & Shibata getting a direct tournament win over the champions) final. The last night matches are Naito & Sombra vs. Conway & Dane, Tenzan & Kojima vs. Taven & Bennett, Okada & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Styles & Takahashi, Tanahashi & Yoshitatsu vs. Anderson & Gallows, Yano & Sakuraba vs. Archer & Smith Jr., Nagata & Nakanishi vs. Fale & Tonga, Makabe & Honma vs. Suzuki & Iizuka and Goto & Shibata vs. Nakamura & Ishii.


[/HIDE]


----------



## Vårmakos

So New Japan is coming out with a new wrestling game for iOs, I think? The graphics are terrible.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Would New Japan turn Tana heel at the Dome? I think this current (very possible transitional) title reign has shown he is in need of a change up. If they are going to go with Okada as the new top guy, perhaps, Tana would like the change...


----------



## seabs

*There's no need and there isn't anyone at his level of mainstream popularity in Japan to replace him. Plus Okada is winning this time.*


----------



## cablegeddon

Meltzer seems a little biased in that post^

1 njpw do not have more creative entrances than wwe

2 he ls always hyping how njpw are red hot in japan but when they did the yokohama arena show they drew 7000 in a near 20 000 aeena. Thats like wwe doing a show in staples center for the first time in ten years and not even selling out 50% of the tickets.


----------



## Hera

For Wrestle Kingdom I would say New Japan are very much more creative than WWE. However with WK being cut to 4 hours I wouldn't expect much of that this year.

As for New Japan's business...well they've been about doubling their profits each year under Bushiroad. So you could say that it is "red hot". The Yokohama show was a complete disaster but that's what they get for pulling all this Bullet Club garbage. No one was excited about AJ Styles and Okada isn't quite there yet like Tanahashi and Nakamura who can pull in people by themselves. It's been one of the few things that have totally bit them in the ass but they deserved it. That's why while most people thought Styles would hold the belt until WK then drop it to Okada no one was really shocked that they pulled the plug and put the belt back on Tanahashi to make sure WK would have a main event that's a given draw. I always thought that Styles would hold the belt personally but I'm not mad about it or anything.

The most idiotic thing Meltzer said was


> "Plus, with the benefit of hindsight, the drawing power of the IC belt grew ever since fans voted for it to main event last year’s Tokyo Dome."


Yeah okay Dave. It had nothing to do with the fact that it was the two biggest names in New Japan. It was the IC belt. Okay......

If you didn't know Meltzer talks out of his ass about New Japan a lot. So much that I get white eyes like Nagata when I come across some of his bullshit. 

Also I haven't looked entirely at the Tag League stuff but there's a 0% chance that Nakamura and Ishii are beating Goto and Shibata so if the match order is right (New Japan go back and change it given results just like the G1. It even says so " ※試合順はリーグ戦の得点状況により決定する。= "order of matches determined by league scores" on the final day match card) then his whole reasoning is fucked. That said it would be incredibly shocking if Meiyu Tag don't win because they're the only 2 big babyfaces (Shibata a babyface. What a world to live in.) that have nothing for WK yet.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Bullet Club is pretty awful. The CHAOS vs Suzuki-gun feud was way better.


----------



## seabs

*The best/worst part is thinking Tanahashi is making the Final of the Tag League when it's super obvious there will be a Tanahashi vs Okada Tag on the PPV. Plus it'd be so stupid to have anyonein the Final that already has a match for Tokyo Dome. Winners are predictable but the Tag League doesn't normally produce many great matches so it doesn't matter. 

Hera, have you heard anything about the show being 4 hours live or just 4 hours on the GFW feed with the first hour being "dark matches" so to speak for that PPV feed? If they try and cram a 10 odd match Tokyo Dome card into 4 hours then don't get any hopes up match quality wise bar the top 2 matches.*


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Seabs said:


> *The best/worst part is thinking Tanahashi is making the Final of the Tag League when it's super obvious there will be a Tanahashi vs Okada Tag on the PPV. Plus it'd be so stupid to have anyonein the Final that already has a match for Tokyo Dome. Winners are predictable but the Tag League doesn't normally produce many great matches so it doesn't matter.
> *


Who do you think would be the finals of the tag league? I hate it when the champions make it to the final. Seems rather pointless.


----------



## seabs

*Probably Tenzan/Kojima who will lose to set up a singles match at Tokyo Dome. Anderson/Gallows works just fine to set up the Title match too given the outcome is predictable at this point.*


----------



## Toonami4Life

Tanahashi, Okada, or Nakamura aren't going to make the finals of the G1 Tag League. Their just there to fill the spots and their partners are the ones who'll likely eat the pinfall. With the exception of Nakamura/Ishii, they'll have more losses than wins in it. Tanahashi was in it last year with CNJ and only won once while Okada with Hashi only won twice including losing to the NWA Team. The finals are likely going to be Shibata/Goto vs Gallows/Anderson.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I'm hoping it's Meiyu Tag. I don't like Anderson and Gallows with titles, and I'm sick of TenCozy at this point.


----------



## Hera

Seabs said:


> *Hera, have you heard anything about the show being 4 hours live or just 4 hours on the GFW feed with the first hour being "dark matches" so to speak for that PPV feed? If they try and cram a 10 odd match Tokyo Dome card into 4 hours then don't get any hopes up match quality wise bar the top 2 matches.*


Big Dave reported that the show itself will be 4 hours which is a horrible idea. While you can not have the intermission the matches are going to be massively cut. Power Struggle was around 4 hours and 40 minutes and the main event felt incredibly rushed. Lots of people have said "well cut the big multiman tag!" but the issue with that is there is none this year. It will be a dark match and not make the main show. He was actually talking a lot of sense when it came to that. Even more so when it comes to the main event. Okada and Tanahashi haven't had a match that has gone less than 30 minutes in 2 years. If you give them that much time then I'm really not sure how it's going to work. That said it's a rumor right now so we shall see. 

Anyway I would say the tag league final is Goto and Shibata vs either TenCozy or Gallows and Anderson. I think nearly everyone is expecting Meiyu Tag to get the belts at WK so it probably won't happen hahaha. 

One other thing that I'd note his Meltzer pointing out how bigger dome shows haven't worked for New Japan. The massive difference here is that Osaka is by far and away the hottest market for them. Osaka Castle Hall is what they should have ran before the Seibu Dome and Yokohama Arena. I'm sure they'll give them a good card too but most people are thinking the show is going to do very well. A sellout is something we'll have to wait and see about.


----------



## Super Sonic

*KENTA & Marufuji vs. Rikio & Morishima - July 16, 2006*

Excellent tag match here as expected. The juniors stepped up their physicality and utilized their speed to offset the size difference here, but Rikio did a great job at times using slaps to cut them off, and I assume he pulled that from his sumo background. Everyone here did a great job when hitting a bomb after being knocked out of immediately going down afterwards, making sure to still the sell the pain and show that they found a quick burst before reality kicked in.

However, this match was designed to be Morishima's breakout, and he fucking delivered with the opportunity. After 20 minutes of incredible tag team wrestling action with all kinds of cutoffs, strikes, kicks, suplexes, and size matchups, the match became molten-hot when it came down to KENTA vs. Morishima. The closing several minutes had the crowd in a collective orgasm, going apeshit when Morishima not only kicked out after a Busaiku knee, but then also a Doomsday Shiranui followed by a G2S! Rikio also did his best to keep Marufuji from helping KENTA, even pulling out a World Muso.

Morishima would dig down deep to hit KENTA with a sudden backdrop driver for another hot nearfall, but as the match inched closer to its 30 minute time limit, the two of them became desperate to get the win for their team. Rather than just rely on strikes and bombs, they turned to traditional wrestling as well, including a small package and school boy pinfall attempt by KENTA. Moments later, KENTA deadweighted Morishima on an attempted fireman's carry position, so Morishima quickly improvised and rolled KENTA over into a pinfall, structured similarly to a Death Valley Driver without an actual suplex and slam being involved. Moments later, the 30 minute time limit expired, with all four men getting the standing ovation they obviously from the awesome Tokyo crowd.

The only nitpick to point out were the juniors slipping on the ropes a couple times, but I don't factor that into my rating. We've seen plenty of times athletes slip in a flukey moment as well, causing them to miss a steal, touchdown, tackle, etc. and that doesn't take away from their respective sports either.
This match is a work of art that all aspiring strong-style wrestlers need to study, and one of the defining matches in NOAH history. No wonder so many ROHbots were getting hard at the thought of Morishima coming across the Pacific back in the day. ****3/4


----------



## BREEaments03

Watched that match a few months back. Really loved the heavys vs juniors. Love all those matches from NOAH like KENTA/Takayama, KENTA/Tenryu, Kobashi/KENTA...hmmm a pattern. KENTA is a masochist.


----------



## Hera

yoshitatsu has pulled out of the tag league due to a neck injury. Guess he wasn't okay after that Styles Clash botch after all. No idea if he'll be ready to go for Wrestle Kingdom. If not that's a massive blow since it was expected he'd be in some kind of match with Jarrett.

http://www.njpw.co.jp/news/detail.php?nid=12797


----------



## seabs

*Honestly with the time restrictions it probably works out alright because Yoshi/Jarrett would suck and they can do what needs to be done there with them both just cornering AJ and Naito. *


----------



## Vårmakos

The Funky Weapon is his replacement so it was for the best.


----------



## Hera

Vårmakos said:


> The Funky Weapon is his replacement so it was for the best.


No, he's not.

Taguchi is only taking his place for the match tomorrow. They weren't in a tag league match tomorrow. New Japan will announce the card changes Monday for the rest of the tag league. That was when they were going to face Naito and La Sombra.

Tanahashi and yoshitatsu forfeited all of their tag league matches. There is no replacement. Tana will be doing multimans.


----------



## Rah

Full list of the CMLL guys heading to Fantasticamania, for anyone interested



> FantasticaMania
> 
> CMLL and NJPW announced the group of luchadors going to Japan for the mid January six show FantasticaMania tour.
> 
> Atlantis
> Último Guerrero
> La Sombra (NWA Historic Middleweight Champion)
> Volador Jr. (NWA Historic Welterweight Champion)
> Místico
> Gran Guerrero
> Mr. Niebla
> Bárbaro Cavernario
> Máscara Dorada
> Pólvora
> Mephisto (Mexican Light Heavyweight champion)
> Okumura
> Ángel de Oro (CMLL welterweight championsh)
> Stuka Jr.
> Rey Cometa
> Tritón
> Stigma


No Maximo! Mascara Dorada can continue doing flippy shit, everyone else will be much of the same. Niebla will probably be either too drunk to wrestle or not show up. Barbaro Cavernario is the highly praised guy that should be looked out for (even if he isn't _my_ highly praised guy or really that close to being one), and I wonder how much rudo/Ingobernable shtick Sombra will bring over. He's rather great as a heel, and it's a lot fresher than before. Best believe Atlantis/UG will work an aniversario rematch, without the drama, and with little of what made that match special. Yey.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

I have been to almost every section of this forum and wrestling fans here are the most miserable cynical people on Earth. It's nothing about people talking about how WWE, NJPW, or whatever sucks.

I get something not clicking or people not liking a match. But does anyone here actually enjoy wrestling?


----------



## amhlilhaus

Miguel De Juan said:


> I have been to almost every section of this forum and wrestling fans here are the most miserable cynical people on Earth. It's nothing about people talking about how WWE, NJPW, or whatever sucks.
> 
> I get something not clicking or people not liking a match. But does anyone here actually enjoy wrestling?


I enjoy wrestling, wwe, puro, lucha and death match style.

that said, if something is stupid in my opinion then I will bitch about it. I am a consumer of the pro wrestling product and I know what I like. if I don't like it I will complain about it, and if I get sick of it I will stop watching it until I'm ready to try it again.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

amhlilhaus said:


> I enjoy wrestling, wwe, puro, lucha and death match style.
> 
> that said, if something is stupid in my opinion then I will bitch about it. I am a consumer of the pro wrestling product and I know what I like. if I don't like it I will complain about it, and if I get sick of it I will stop watching it until I'm ready to try it again.


It is one thing not to like anything but at least another to shit on everything for not being five star classics or not being 30 minutes long. It's a completely different thing to be hating gaijin and acting like you have more of a business mind than every single promoter in the world. Wrestling is dumb stupid fun. Yeah, some things are going to suck and some promotions are ran like dog shit but some people literally shit on everything because they cannot allow themselves to have any kind of fun.


----------



## Hera

Miguel De Juan said:


> It's a completely different thing to be hating gaijin


The day TMDK come to New Japan and fuck everyone up in the tag division will be a day of glory because they are the best gaijin tag team in the world. The only team they are second two right now is Dangan Yankees. There is a difference in wanting people like them and then wanting everyone that gets fired from WWE or leaves TNA to join Bullet Club. 

Anyway yoshitatsu has a sprained neck. Whatever that means. Dangan Yankees defended both of their tag titles today in Zero1 and NOAH. Tana really is out of the tag league and they're just gonna put either Taguchi or Captain New Japan in his scheduled matches. Goto and Shibata haven't won a tag league match yet and Shibata's eaten the pin on both loses. The next show is on the 27th so here are the results so far:

A BLOCK (points from Tana and yoshi dropping out are included)
Tenzan and Kojima: 6 points
Okada and TACOS: 4 points
Naito and La Sombra: 4 points
Taven and Bennett: 4 points
Gallows and Anderson: 4 points
Aj and Yujiro: 2 points
Conway and Dane: 2 points
Tanahashi and yoshitatsu: OUT OF THE TOURNAMENT

B BLOCK
Ishii and Nakamura: 4 points
Nagata and Nakanishi: 4 points
Suzuki and Iizuka: 2 points
Tonga and Fale: 2 points
KES: 2 points
Honma and Makabe: 0 points
Yano and Sakuraba: 0 points (Saku joins the tour on the 27th so they have had no league match)
Goto and Shibata: 0 points


----------



## 304418

Miguel De Juan said:


> I have been to almost every section of this forum and wrestling fans here are the most miserable cynical people on Earth. It's nothing about people talking about how WWE, NJPW, or whatever sucks.
> 
> I get something not clicking or people not liking a match. But does anyone here actually enjoy wrestling?


The only miserable and cynical person I see here is you. I enjoy wrestling quite well. If I don’t like what I’m seeing (WWE,TNA), I watch something else that appeals to my interest and makes me happy. That why I watch NJPW and Lucha Underground. Shows like these are done in a way where I can enjoy them without having to be critical of them too much. Kind of like how we use to watch wrestling before we discovered the IWC.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Hera said:


> The day TMDK come to New Japan and fuck everyone up in the tag division will be a day of glory because they are the best gaijin tag team in the world. The only team they are second two right now is Dangan Yankees. There is a difference in wanting people like them and then wanting everyone that gets fired from WWE or leaves TNA to join Bullet Club.


I don't everyone to join the BC. Bullet Club got Gallows, Jarrett, and Styles from TNA and that is it. The Young Bucks are from the independent scene considering since its has been a while since their run.

Bullet Club is not even main eventing the Big Dome show and their whole purpose seems to be to attract American fans anyhow.


----------



## Vårmakos

Both of Meiyu Tag's losses have been a result of Goto fucking up .. they're going for another Shibata/Goto match aren't they? fpalm


----------



## Hera

Vårmakos said:


> Both of Meiyu Tag's losses have been a result of Goto fucking up .. they're going for another Shibata/Goto match aren't they? fpalm


Well without the Tanahashi and yoshitatsu vs Gallows and Gun match the only big, big match left with people not in WK matches on the show that determines the final would be Goto and Shibata vs Nakamura and Ishii so all is not lost. That match will more than likely be for something and not just a throw away thing. We'll have to see where it goes.

And look a lot of people have been watching New Japan before Bullet Club even started. I was watching live when Devitt turned and Fale came back. I've been there from the start. As such nothing anyone can tell me will ever get me to like them (they're all really nice on twitter however. Fale and Omega are super nice. it's not a personal thing). So every time people post about "A BLUH BLUH SHOULD JOIN BULLET CLUB" I want to vomit. Bringing in Team 3D which is a rumor is also a disgusting idea to me because I'd much rather them bring in other people and given they have a working relationship with NOAH my boys TMDK are a much better fit as a face gaijin team. They can bring in all the flippy juniors they want for all I care. reDRagon are much needed fresh faces.

If I hated New Japan so much I wouldn't waste my time posting trash on here (I come and go, I know) and on twitter when it comes to base translations and the like. That doesn't mean I enjoy everything they do and I'm not even talking about my favorite which is really easy to figure out. They're booking of Naito is what grinds my gears the most. 

I'm overly critical of them because they're my favorite and I want them to be better because they could be in a lot of ways. That's the feel that a lot of people have regardless of if they post about New Japan or NOAH or WWE or TNA or CMLL or AAA or whatever else.


----------



## flag sabbath

Don't sleep on the tag league, folks - the first two shows are top notch entertainment.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Hera said:


> Well without the Tanahashi and yoshitatsu vs Gallows and Gun match the only big, big match left with people not in WK matches on the show that determines the final would be Goto and Shibata vs Nakamura and Ishii so all is not lost. That match will more than likely be for something and not just a throw away thing. We'll have to see where it goes.
> 
> And look a lot of people have been watching New Japan before Bullet Club even started. I was watching live when Devitt turned and Fale came back. I've been there from the start. As such nothing anyone can tell me will ever get me to like them (they're all really nice on twitter however. Fale and Omega are super nice. it's not a personal thing). So every time people post about "A BLUH BLUH SHOULD JOIN BULLET CLUB" I want to vomit. Bringing in Team 3D which is a rumor is also a disgusting idea to me because I'd much rather them bring in other people and given they have a working relationship with NOAH my boys TMDK are a much better fit as a face gaijin team. They can bring in all the flippy juniors they want for all I care. reDRagon are much needed fresh faces.
> 
> If I hated New Japan so much I wouldn't waste my time posting trash on here (I come and go, I know) and on twitter when it comes to base translations and the like. That doesn't mean I enjoy everything they do and I'm not even talking about my favorite which is really easy to figure out. They're booking of Naito is what grinds my gears the most.
> 
> I'm overly critical of them because they're my favorite and I want them to be better because they could be in a lot of ways. That's the feel that a lot of people have regardless of if they post about New Japan or NOAH or WWE or TNA or CMLL or AAA or whatever else.


No one wants the Dudley's in New Japan. There are things I didn't like from this year like the endless Yano/Suzuki feud, useless nwa guys, and the Gracies.

I am talking about when people are calling wrestling formulaic when all of it is. Or people whining about things like WWE being pg and begging for the attitude era back.


----------



## LuchaUGauthority

Personally, I've been a fan of NJPW since the mid 90's and have been following the IWGP Heavyweight Championship quite extensively over the years and certainly consider it to be one of (if not) the most prestigious titles in the entire sport of pro wrestling and is one of only a couple of wrestling championships I actually recognize within the sport. Which gives it more relevance in my eyes.

So, what are some of your favorite NJPW matches over the past several years and what classic encounters do you recommend to your fellow fans here on the forums? Also, how long have you followed NJPW and where does it sit as it pertains to your favorite promotions?
__________________


----------



## Miguel De Juan

LuchaUGauthority said:


> Personally, I've been a fan of NJPW since the mid 90's and have been following the IWGP Heavyweight Championship quite extensively over the years and certainly consider it to be one of (if not) the most prestigious titles in the entire sport of pro wrestling and is one of only a couple of wrestling championships I actually recognize within the sport. Which gives it more relevance in my eyes.
> 
> So, what are some of your favorite NJPW matches over the past several years and what classic encounters do you recommend to your fellow fans here on the forums? Also, how long have you followed NJPW and where does it sit as it pertains to your favorite promotions?
> __________________


I have started watching since the megaupload and youtube had their matches on the internet since I never met anyone who was a tape trader. I was the military so for a long time I did not watching wrestling (no time).

I don't rank promotions but as of now NJPW, WWE, and Lucha Underground are what I enjoy the most.
All time? Old nwa, ajw, wcw, wwe, njpw, early 2000s NOAH,and ajpw (no particular order).

My favorite NJPW wrestler is Shinya Hashimoto. I love his clashes with Keiji Mutoh, Tenryu, Takada, Choshu, and Chono.

I could write list up of my favorite matches (most being from the 1990s). Most of the stuff I saw when I was kid from NJPW was when they were on WCW shows.


----------



## Lariatoh!

I'm in the camp of praising the good stuff and trying not to complain too much of stuff I hate. I'll watch the segments that I enjoy and don't watch the segments or wrestlers I don't care for. Lucha Underground has kicked off to an amazing start so far. NJPW has been doing a great job for the last few years. Bringing in AJ to have matches against the guys there is awesome because he really is one of the best wrestlers pound for pound. I haven't really kept up with NOAH. 

I was such a Kobashi mark that when he retired I just lost interest. Not sure if that's my laziness or the fact they never really built anyone up that was amazing. Akiyuma is a freelancer, Rikio was a bust, Morishima is ok, Kenta left, Maru is ok and Go is cool, but it's like they never really committed to any of them. Even Suguira's huge reign just didn't interest me. I could retype a whole thing on TNA on how it was my favourite promotion before HOgan came in but I'll stop there. 

I'm enjoying certain guys from WWE and TNA, but more often than not they get jobbed out (e.g. Cesaro). But I'm always so excited for the G1 and the Dome Show and I can agree there a lot of people that just hate on everything, but there are some of us that see the positives.


----------



## Toonami4Life

It must be Bizarro World considering YOSHI-HASHI has a winning record.


----------



## Insomnia

Dat match with Nakamura/Ishii and Suzuki/Iizuka!


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Meiyu tag has no chance at winning unless they win both of their next matches, and Nakamura and Suzuki's teams lose their next two matches.

Uggh, as much as I liked the Goto-Shibata matches, I don't see the point of it, and I was looking forward to a solid new tag team holding the titles.


----------



## LuchaUGauthority

Watching AJ Styles vs Okada from Dontaku 2014 for Okada's IWGP Heavyweight Title and man, what a match! Okada has really built himself as one of the best in the world and AJ is as good (if not better) than I remember him in ROH back in the mid 2000's. Huge win for AJ here and I must congratulate him on winning wrestling's grandest prize.


----------



## LuchaUGauthority

And now I'm checking out AJ defending the IWGP Heavyweight Championship against Tanahashi from this year's KOPW, which was a phenomenal bout contested for the grandest title in the sport. Man, 2014 was a banner year for title fights in NJPW with lots of amazing battles! Gotta dig it!


----------



## The Electric Lady

What's the likelihood that NJPW force AJ to change his finisher?


----------



## seabs

*Low.*


----------



## LuchaUGauthority

Okada vs Naito from earlier this year was awesome, especially if you enjoy submission wrestling. Just finished watching the match and both men really put it out there, but in the end Okada utilised his slick in ring style to pull out the victory. What a contest! Loving NJPW World!


----------



## flag sabbath

The Electric Lady said:


> What's the likelihood that NJPW force AJ to change his finisher?


He used it on four NJ shows last week.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

So provided Suzuki's team loses, who goes through if Meiyu tag beats CHAOS? They'll have equal points.

Ending to the Makabe/Honma vs Meiyu tag was odd. Shibata's picked up their two most recent wins as well as eating their two losses. And then Goto and Makabe argue and Shibata tosses Honma out of the ring.

And we also got Shibata and Suzuki slapping at each other before. Heeling the team up?


----------



## Vårmakos

Meiyu should go forward because they already have a victory over Suzukigun.


----------



## Hera

Meiyu Tag vs Ishii and Nakamura is the main event of the show before the Tag League final. The entire booking since Goto and Shibata manage to win a league match has gone exactly the way it has to in order for them to have any chance at winning. I don't see any reason for it to change now. They won't have the main event mean nothing and no one really expects Ishii and Nakamura to make the final as they already have WK matches. Could be wrong of course but Jado and Gedo have based the entire B block around these matches having to go this way for the past few days so....

But this is Jado and Gedo so I wouldn't expect too much.

Still I'm thinking the final will be Meiyu Tag vs TenCozy. Don't think they'll do Meiyu vs Gallows and Gun now. Goto and Shibata beating Kojima and Tenzan is a little bit of a passing of the torch as they've been the only face non-gaijin team to hold the heavyweight tag titles since Nagata and Inoue in 2010.

Goto and Makabe don't like each other. Shibata doesn't like anyone. Suzuki doesn't like anyone and Shibata is Sakuraba's boy and Suzuki hates Sakuraba. So in summary none of it is heeling it up.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Hera said:


> Still I'm thinking the final will be Meiyu Tag vs TenCozy. Don't think they'll do Meiyu vs Gallows and Gun now. Goto and Shibata beating Kojima and Tenzan is a little bit of a passing of the torch as they've been the only face non-gaijin team to hold the heavyweight tag titles since Nagata and Inoue in 2010.


I see, thanks I've been following New Japan for a while, but I still sometimes don't get their booking patterns. 

I was surprised to see them take two losses in a row, and this comeback has been really tight. I would like to see a Tencozy vs Meiyu match, that'd be pretty nice. Do you think that the Meiyu tag will win the titles at Wrestle Kingdom? I certainly hope they do, I'm a little bored of Bullet Club. 



> Goto and Makabe don't like each other. Shibata doesn't like anyone. Suzuki doesn't like anyone and Shibata is Sakuraba's boy and Suzuki hates Sakuraba. So in summary none of it is heeling it up.


I understand with Shibata, but I had thought Makabe and Goto were working together against CHAOS?


----------



## Hera

It's a loose affiliation. Makabe's said shit to the effect of "Goto never wins the big one and I'm a former IWGP Champ. Who the fuck does Goto think he is?" They'll never really like each other and they'll come together when it comes to beating the shit out of CHAOS and Bullet Club. 

If Meiyu Tag win the tag league I'd think they'd win at WK. Gallows and Anderson won the titles at WK last year so it will be a year. I think everyone expects Okada to get the belt from Tananashi. Not sure about Ibushi beating Nakamura. Ibushi will probably get that belt this year but I don't think he will at WK. Ishii is winning, Omega should win, the junior tag division is what it is. That would make 3/4 title changes at WK. I think they had 4 or 5 title changes last year if you include the NWA title so that's about normal.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Hera said:


> It's a loose affiliation. Makabe's said shit to the effect of "Goto never wins the big one and I'm a former IWGP Champ. Who the fuck does Goto think he is?" They'll never really like each other and they'll come together when it comes to beating the shit out of CHAOS and Bullet Club.


I see, thanks. I forgot that they also faced each other earlier this year, but I didn't see the match. No idea if it'd be any good. Makabe is Makabe and Goto is Goto. On paper it sounds... meh already. 



> If Meiyu Tag win the tag league I'd think they'd win at WK. Gallows and Anderson won the titles at WK last year so it will be a year. I think everyone expects Okada to get the belt from Tananashi. Not sure about Ibushi beating Nakamura. Ibushi will probably get that belt this year but I don't think he will at WK. Ishii is winning, Omega should win, the junior tag division is what it is. That would make 3/4 title changes at WK. I think they had 4 or 5 title changes last year if you include the NWA title so that's about normal.


Sounds like a good Wrestle Kingdom already.

I just don't want to see another TenCozy title reign.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Hera said:


> It's a loose affiliation. Makabe's said shit to the effect of "Goto never wins the big one and I'm a former IWGP Champ. Who the fuck does Goto think he is?" They'll never really like each other and they'll come together when it comes to beating the shit out of CHAOS and Bullet Club.
> 
> If Meiyu Tag win the tag league I'd think they'd win at WK. Gallows and Anderson won the titles at WK last year so it will be a year. I think everyone expects Okada to get the belt from Tananashi. Not sure about Ibushi beating Nakamura. Ibushi will probably get that belt this year but I don't think he will at WK. Ishii is winning, Omega should win, the junior tag division is what it is. That would make 3/4 title changes at WK. I think they had 4 or 5 title changes last year if you include the NWA title so that's about normal.


What do you think they can do to improve their jr division?


----------



## Hera

Miguel De Juan said:


> What do you think they can do to improve their jr division?


Sign more people. Pray that the young lions develop into something special. Hope Liger remains ageless. Bring in guys from NOAH or DDT or whatever. Omega's a good start but he doesn't exactly have anyone in the division to feud with unless they finally move KUSHIDA out of the jr tag division. So....... yeah.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Hera said:


> Sign more people. Pray that the young lions develop into something special. Hope Liger remains ageless. Bring in guys from NOAH or DDT or whatever. Omega's a good start but he doesn't exactly have anyone in the division to feud with unless they finally move KUSHIDA out of the jr tag division. So....... yeah.


I was wondered why they don't use some of the guys from CMLL more. I wonder how long it will take for the young lions to move up.


----------



## LuchaUGauthority

If you guys could rank who you think is the top 5 best pro wrestler in Japan right now, who would it be?

For me it would be....

1. Tanahashi
2. AJ Styles
3. Okada
4. Naito
5. Mutoh


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

LuchaUGauthority said:


> If you guys could rank who you think is the top 5 best pro wrestler in Japan right now, who would it be?
> 
> For me it would be....
> 
> 1. Tanahashi
> 2. AJ Styles
> 3. Okada
> 4. Naito
> 5. Mutoh


I don't think Mutoh even wrestlers anymore.

1. Nakamura

2. Shibata

3. Ishii

4. Okada/Tanahashi

I actually don't really like Okada's style, but he is pretty good.


----------



## NastyYaffa

LuchaUGauthority said:


> If you guys could rank who you think is the top 5 best pro wrestler in Japan right now, who would it be?
> 
> For me it would be....
> 
> 1. Tanahashi
> 2. AJ Styles
> 3. Okada
> 4. Naito
> 5. Mutoh


In no order: Tanahashi, Styles, Okada, Nakamura & Ishii.


----------



## HOJO

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I don't think Mutoh even wrestlers anymore.
> 
> 1. Nakamura
> 
> 2. Shibata
> 
> 3. Ishii
> 
> 4. Okada
> 
> 5. Tanahashi or Suzuki?


Mutoh is Wrestle 1's(his promotion) Champion.

5. Nakamura

4. Okada

3. Styles

2. Tanahashi

1. Ishii


__________________________________________

Tomoka Nakagawa is officially retired. :cry

God bless this woman. Seperate matches from her retirement show are already up on Youtube.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Goto and Shibata beat Nakamura and Ishii in just under 10 minutes.



Miss Kana's Christmas Party said:


> Mutoh is Wrestle 1's(his promotion) Champion.
> 
> 5. Nakamura
> 4. Okada
> 3. Styles
> 2. Tanahashi
> 1. Ishii


Jesus Christ, really? 

Booking yourself as champion at that age? 

Surprised to see Styles so high on everyones lists.


----------



## Good News Barrett

Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs AJ Styles & Yujiro Takahashi - around 4 stars, best match in world tag league so far imo. Harmless fun opening and fans were well into it considering it's a heel vs heel match.


----------



## malek

So, Goto & Shibata vs Anderson & Gallows in the finals. 

Ineresting how they let Shibata beat Nakamura again. Guess their rivalry aint over, yet.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I don't like how they're facing the champions. I'd rather they just put that match off rather than repeat it.


----------



## Vårmakos

KOTOGE!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Genking48

I just realized that there hasn't been any Dragon Gate results in quite some time, so allow me to bring people up to date with what's been going on



Spoiler: big post



as always credit: iheartdg.com

*12/3/2014 Tokyo, Korakuen Hall*
*1. *Jimmy Kanda, Jimmy Kagetora{W}, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin (9:52 Ikkitousen) Mondai Ryu{L}, Punch Tominaga, Dr. Muscle
*2. *Yosuke♡Santa Maria, Flamita{W} (11:13 Firebird Splash) "Mr. High Tension" Kotoka, Yuga Hayashi{L}
*3. *Don Fujii, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Jimmy Susumu{W} (10:25 Susumu no Wa) Masato Yoshino, K-ness{L}, Kenichiro Arai, Super Shisa
*4. *YAMATO, Cyber Kong{W} (15:46 Small Package Hold) Dragon Kid, Big R Shimizu{L}
*5. *Akira Tozawa, Shingo Takagi{W} (17:49 Pumping Bomber) Masaaki Mochizuki, BxB Hulk{L}
*6. *Open the Twin Gate Championship Match: T-Hawk{W}, Eita (20:31 Night Ride) CIMA{L}, Gamma
_*Osaka06 fail in their 1st Defense, T&E become the 34th champion team_

After their match, it was time for the Jimmyz Train to leave the station. Fujii was given a conductors hat and gloves to wear. He announced the train would depart from Korakuen Hall on a non-stop trip to Atami Hot Springs. The whole group performed the Jimmyz Train.

Shimizu had the match won with the Shot-put Slam on Kong, but PT had referee Yagi distracted. This allowed YAMATO to hit Shimizu with a chair. Kong followed with the small package to win. Both sides brawled after. PT received a Shot-put Slam of his own.

Takagi berated Hulk after beating him. Dream Gate champion or not, the results were the same as ever. Takagi began to say that Hulk could never beat him in a fair fight, but stopped short. Fair or not, Hulk would never win. The same thing would happen in the their title match. Hulk admitted defeat today. But, as a wrestler and as a man he had to beat Takagi at FINAL GATE. It took him 10 years to win the Dream Gate. He would fight to the death to defend it.

T-Hawk proudly boasted about his win to thunderous booing. He ran down Yamamura and Ishida for tending to Osaka 06. He told them to stop tending to the feeble old timers, and come stand with their peers. Both born in the 90s, so they were welcome in the Millenials. They would be waiting for an answer. 

At this point, MUSCULAR COUNTDOWN hit, bringing out Doi, Kzy, and the rest of MAD BLANKEY. He told the Millenials that their match was over, so it was time for them to shut up and leave. T&E protested. Kong gave Eita a Pineapple Bomber while T-Hawk was on the receiving end of the go 2 hospital II from YAMATO. CIMA & Gamma tossed them from the ring, and told Doi to continue. Doi unveiled the latest edition of Miracle Doi Darts. He spent hours in secret on the rooftop of the hospital during his rehabilitation creating the board. As always, children were chosen from the crowd to throw darts that would select the teams for a special 10 man tag at the final Korakuen of the year. The teams picked were: 

Blue corner: Gamma, Shachihoko BOY, Don Fujii, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Jimmy Kanda
Red corner: Kenichiro Arai, Punch Tominaga, Yosuke♡Santa Maria, CIMA, Yuga Hayashi

However, that wasn't the only board he made. This one featured the names of all the wrestlers not currently aligned with a unit. CIMA & Gamma were on both separately and together as Osaka06. Doi explained that MAD BLANKEY has had some bad luck lately. Hulk left to create Dia HEARTS. Himself & Kzy were out with serious injuries. This was also BxB Hulks' fault. Last month, Team Veteran was forced to disband. The blame for this falls squarely on the shoulders of Hulk. So to help bolster their ranks, whoever was hit on this board would join MAD BLANKEY. CIMA protested both the large amount of spots he occupied alone, and the plentiful Osaka06 spots. Doi said that the power of Doi Darts was absolute. If CIMA wanted to avoid the results his only option was retirement. CIMA said that he had mouths to feed at home, so he couldn't possibly retire. If he got picked, he would honour it. More kids were selected from the audience. The first pick was K-ness. After some moments of disbelief and shock, he came around to the idea. The next dart landed on Osaka06! The original plan was 2 picks to compensate for Doi & Kzy. However, 3 kids had been picked from the crowd. So as not to disappoint them, they were allowed to throw their dart for an extra pick. The crowd chanted loudly for Don Fujii, and in another Doi Darts Miracle the dart landed on his spot. CIMA only had one thing to say. He fucking hates Tokyo. He couldn't wait to get back home to Osaka. Gamma agreed that Osaka was the best city in Japan. Fujii said it must be fate that his MB entry coincided with his hair cut. Bald Don Fujii would run wild. K-ness said that the spirit of Darkness Dragon still lived inside of him, and he would unleash it as the yellow K-ness. Doi closed things out. He said even while out with long-term injuries he managed to cause another upheaval. MB promised to wreak havoc with their new-found firepower.

*12/6/2014 Sapporo, Hokkaido Teisen Hall*
*1. *Akira Tozawa{W}, Gamma (10:33 Dead Lift German Suplex Hold) Cyber Kong, Mondai Ryu{L}
*2. *Jimmy Kagetora (10:35 Ikkitousen) Yuga Hayashi
*3. *Jimmy Susumu (12:55 Yokosuka Cutter) Super Shisa
*4. *Don Fujii, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito{W} (14:29 Backslide) CIMA, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!{L}
*5. *K-ness (5:00 Time Limit Draw) Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin
*6. *Masato Yoshino, Shingo Takagi{W} (16:47 Pumping Bomber) YAMATO, Punch Tominaga{L}
*7. *Masaaki Mochizuki, BxB Hulk{W}, Dragon Kid (19:09 First Flash) T-Hawk, Eita{L}, Flamita

Gamma & Tozawa greeted the fans before their match. They thanked the fans for coming out in record numbers for the first shows in Hokkaido since June. Tozawa tried to change the subject to Gammas' compulsory membership to MAD BLANKEY. Gamma blew it off, and wanted to talk more about the first ever Tozawa/Gamma team. Tozawa said that in the back while waiting for their entrance Gamma didn't even say one word to him. He never knew Gamma was such a man of few words. Gamma once again blew things off, promising to make a lot of noise in the match. 

Saito & Fujii were awarded with the customary Hokkaido huge crab prize for winning their match, Fujii quickly ran off with it.

K-ness vs. Tanizaki was added a special bonus match.

Hulk celebrated his first hometown show as Dream Gate champion with a victory. He talked about his upcoming title match in Fukuoka. He would show the power of Hokkaido again tomorrow, and carry the momentum on through a successful defense. They closed things out with some promotion for local karaoke establishment Cats Eye, which opened a DG themed room this weekend. After being pressed by Mochizuki, Hulk sang Oozora to Daichi no naka de by Hokkaido folk singer Chiharu Matsuyama to close things out.

*12/7/2014 Sapporo, Hokkaido Teisen Hall*
*1. *CIMA{W}, Gamma (11:10 Meteora) Mondai Ryu{L}, Punch Tominaga
*2. *Don Fujii (7:48 HIMEI) Yuga Hayashi
*3. *YAMATO, Cyber Kong{W} (10:08 Cyber Bomb) Super Shisa{L}, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!
*4. *T-Hawk{W}, Eita (13:20 Night Ride) Jimmy Susumu, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin{L}
*5. *Open the Brave Gate Championship Match: Flamita (17:03 Flam Fly) Ryo "Jimmy" Saito
_*7th Defense_
*6. *Masaaki Mochizuki, BxB Hulk, Dragon Kid{W} (19:19 Ultra Hurricanrana) Masato Yoshino, Akira Tozawa, Shingo Takagi{L}

CIMA & Gamma opened things up with a quick greeting. They decided to compete as Sapporo011 for today. After the match, K-ness shook hands with PT & Mondai Ryu. CIMA & Gamma remarked that it was too soon for that.

PT came out after the Brave Gate match. He had Dr. Muscle and Metal Warrior with him. He blasted Flamita for having yet another shitty title defense. He named himself the next challenger to the Brave Gate. Unlike the easy prey from the Jimmyz, this would be a fight Flamita couldn't win. Dr. Muscle translated the challenge into Spanish for PT.

Hulk & Dia HEARTS celebrated their clean sweep of the Hokkaido doubleheader. Hulk once again promised to carry the momentum through FINAL GATE where he will beat Takagi. Takagi said that while he lost today, he wasn't beaten by Hulk. In fact, Hulk was in serious danger of losing before his ass was pulled from the fire by his partners. He won't have any help in a singles match. Hulk can promise to come back home next year as champion, but it just wasn't going to happen. In Fukuoka, Takagi was going to take both his belt and his pride. Takagi knows all of Hulks weaknesses. His inferior body and spirit were going to be destroyed. DK said that Takagi was always full of excuses whenever he gets defeated. Mochizuki expressed his confidence in Hulk, and quickly moved on to other subjects. Namely, himself, DK, & Shimizu were officially challenging for the Triangle Gate. DH continued the karaoke promotion from yesterday, then Hulk closed things out with the usual speech of thanks.

*Upcoming Shows*
*12/09/2014 Kanagawa, Yokohama Radiant Hall*
0. Eita vs. Mondai Ryu
1. Masaaki Mochizuki, BxB Hulk, Dragon Kid vs. Jimmy Susumu, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Yuga Hayashi
2. Flamita vs. Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin
3. T-Hawk vs. Don Fujii
4. CIMA, Gamma vs. Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Jimmy Kagetora
5. Masato Yoshino, Akira Tozawa, Shingo Takagi vs. YAMATO, Cyber Kong, Punch Tominaga

*12/11/2014 Osaka, Higashiosaka East Gymnasium ~Masato Yoshino Homecoming~*
0. Big R Shimizu vs. Yuga Hayashi
1. CIMA, Gamma vs. Jimmy Susumu, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!
2. Ryo "Jimmy" Saito vs. "Hollywood" Stalker Ichikawa
3. T-Hawk, Yosuke♡Santa Maria vs. Don Fujii, Shachihoko BOY
4. Eita, Flamita vs. YAMATO, Punch Tominaga
5. Masato Yoshino, Akira Tozawa, Shingo Takagi vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, BxB Hulk, Dragon Kid

With the new MAD BLANKEY members selected via Doi Darts scheduled to begin with the unit on 12/16, the Kobe & Kyoto shows will feature a specially prepared set of matches for fans to see off the current version.

*12/12/2014 Hyogo, Hyogo Prefectural Bunka Gym ~ Countdown to the New MAD BLANKEY SP in Kobe*
1. Akira Tozawa, Gamma vs. Don Fujii, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito
2. Jimmy Susumu vs. Yuga Hayashi
3. Jimmy Kanda vs. Mondai Ryu
4. Dragon Kid, Big R Shimizu vs. CIMA, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!
5. T-Hawk, Eita, Flamita vs. YAMATO, Cyber Kong, Punch Tominaga
6. BxB Hulk, Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Shingo Takagi, Masato Yoshino

*12/13/2014 Kyoto, KBS Hall ~ Countdown to the New MAD BLANKEY SP in Kobe*
1. Akira Tozawa, Masato Yoshino vs. Jimmy Susumu, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin
2. Yosuke♡Santa Maria vs. Punch Tominaga
3. Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!! vs. Jimmy Kagetora
4. BxB Hulk, Dragon Kid vs. Shingo Takagi, Gamma
5. YAMATO, Cyber Kong vs. Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Don Fujii
6. T-Hawk, Eita, Flamita vs. CIMA, Masaaki Mochizuki, Big R Shimizu

*12/14/2014 Mie, Kuwana City Gymnasium*
1. CIMA, Gamma vs. Yosuke♡Santa Maria, Flamita
2. T-Hawk vs. Yuga Hayashi
3. Shingo Takagi vs. Jimmy Kagetora
4. Masato Yoshino, Akira Tozawa vs. Jimmy Susumu, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!
5. Masaaki Mochizuki, BxB Hulk, Dragon Kid, Big R Shimizu vs. YAMATO, Cyber Kong, Mondai Ryu, Punch Tominaga

*12/16/2014 Tokyo, Korakuen Hall*
1. Jimmy Kagetora, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin vs. Akira Tozawa, "Hollywood" Stalker Ichikawa
2. Big R Shimizu vs. Mondai Ryu
3. Masato Yoshino, Shingo Takagi vs. BxB Hulk, "Mr. High Tension" Kotoka
4. Masaaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid vs. Jimmy Susumu, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!
5. YAMATO, K-ness, Cyber Kong vs. T-Hawk, Eita, Flamita
6. Doi Darts Special 10 Man Tag Team Match: Gamma, Shachihoko BOY, Don Fujii, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Jimmy Kanda vs. Kenichiro Arai, Punch Tominaga, Yosuke♡Santa Maria, CIMA, Yuga Hayashi


----------



## Defrost

They've somehow gotten less subtle on how they film Maria. Jesus the camel toe closeups on this show.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Catching up for WK. Are they teasing Muta/Liger? No way they can top that awesomeness from 96.


----------



## Insomnia

The world tag league finals was good.

Shibata attacking half of the bullet club outside the ring! :banderas

Dat match with Chaos w/Sakuraba vs Suzukigun tho. :lmao Minoru hitting that random guy with the chair in the end and Toru getting the Killer Bomb along with the Iron Finger from Hell afterwards. :lol 



LuchaUGauthority said:


> If you guys could rank who you think is the top 5 best pro wrestler in Japan right now, who would it be?
> 
> For me it would be....
> 
> 1. Tanahashi
> 2. AJ Styles
> 3. Okada
> 4. Naito
> 5. Mutoh


Any order

AJ Styles
Okada
Nakamura
Tanahashi
Ishii


----------



## Concrete

5.Kohei Sato
4.KUSHIDA
3.Tomohiro Ishii
2.Shinsuke Nakamura
1.Jun Akiyama

There is a startling lack of love for Akiyama right now


----------



## Vårmakos

HOW IS HONMA STILL ALIVE


----------



## Insomnia

^^^


----------



## 304418

Here is the current card for NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9:



NJPW said:


> The following was announced at a press conference today in Japan, with the full card now set for the New Japan Wrestle Kingdom 9 PPV on January 4, 2015 at the Tokyo Dome in Tokyo, Japan:
> 
> Pre-Show: New Japan Rumble (Competitors will be announced when their music hits to come out on 1 minute intervals)
> 
> 1. IWGP Jr. Tag Titles: reDRagon (c's) vs. The Young Bucks, The Forever Hooligans and The Time-Splitters
> 
> 2. TenCozy & Tomoaki Honma vs. Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi and Jeff Jarrett
> 
> 3. Toru Yano and a mystery partner vs. 2 members of Suzuki-Gun
> 
> 4. UWF Rules, match can only be won by KO, Submission or TKO: Minoru Suzuki vs. Kazushi Sakaruba
> 
> 5. NEVER Title: Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Togi Makabe
> 
> 6. IWGP Jr. Title: Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Kenny Omega
> 
> 7. IWGP Tag Titles: Gallows & Gun (c's) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
> 
> 8. AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito
> 
> 9. IWGP Intercontinental Title: Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Kota Ibushi
> 
> 10. IWGP Title: Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada


:mark:So pumped for this.:mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Verbatim17 said:


> Here is the current card for NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9:
> 
> 
> 
> :mark:So pumped for this.:mark:


AJ/Naito, Tanahashi/Okada & Nakamura/Ibushi kada


----------



## Concrete

I knew it was coming but still... :mark: SUZUKI VS SAKURABA IN UWF RULES MATCH :mark:


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Glad my boys won. Now just take the titles off of those scrubs. 

The entire Wrestle Kingdom card looks stellar.


----------



## Hera

MTheBehemoth said:


> Catching up for WK. Are they teasing Muta/Liger? No way they can top that awesomeness from 96.


Muta will probably end up being Yano's partner.

Tokyo Sports awards are out. 

Tanahashi is MVP.
Okada vs Nakamura from the G1 is the MOTY.
Dangan Yankees :mark: (Suguira and Tanaka) is the Tag Team of the Year.
Saki Akai won best new rookie lol....................................................
Onita won the Fighting Spirit award.
BxB Hulk won the Techincal award.
Ishii won the Oustanding Performance award.
No woman won the Joshi award this year.

I'd have said Okada over Tana. Tana got 18 votes. Okada, Shibata and Nakamura got 1 vote each. Don't think that Okada and Nakamura was the best this year but meh whatever. Dangan Yankees was the only choice and frankly should win every tag team of the year award. They've been that good. Akai lol. Onita lol. The Tech award is becoming whoever they like the most in Dragon Gate. Ishii is cool for the last award. It was between him and Marufuji first but then they had a re-vote. I'd have voted for Sekimoto personally.

All this said the Tokyo Sports awards are more of a hilarious thing than they are to be taken seriously.


----------



## Joshi Judas

NJPW's FB page posted this pic of Tanahashi with the news that he won the MVP award:


----------



## Lariatoh!

RAVEN said:


> NJPW's FB page posted this pic of Tanahashi with the news that he won the MVP award:


GOAT pic. Tana like a boss!


----------



## Vårmakos

Kuroshio was robbed.


----------



## Genking48

Hera said:


> Muta will probably end up being Yano's partner.
> 
> Tokyo Sports awards are out.
> 
> Tanahashi is MVP.
> Okada vs Nakamura from the G1 is the MOTY.
> Dangan Yankees :mark: (Suguira and Tanaka) is the Tag Team of the Year.
> Saki Akai won best new rookie lol....................................................
> Onita won the Fighting Spirit award.
> *BxB Hulk won the Techincal award.*
> Ishii won the Oustanding Performance award.
> *No woman won the Joshi award this year.*
> 
> I'd have said Okada over Tana. Tana got 18 votes. Okada, Shibata and Nakamura got 1 vote each. Don't think that Okada and Nakamura was the best this year but meh whatever. Dangan Yankees was the only choice and frankly should win every tag team of the year award. They've been that good. Akai lol. Onita lol. The Tech award is becoming whoever they like the most in Dragon Gate. Ishii is cool for the last award. It was between him and Marufuji first but then they had a re-vote. I'd have voted for Sekimoto personally.
> 
> All this said the Tokyo Sports awards are more of a hilarious thing than they are to be taken seriously.


My fucking Dragon Gate boys owning this award two years straight, swwet, and lol at no woman winning the Joshi award.


----------



## Hera

Meri Kurisumasu said:


> My fucking Dragon Gate boys owning this award two years straight, swwet, and lol at no woman winning the Joshi award.


YAMATO should have won but I really don't like Hulk so that's just a personal thing. Even Takagi's boring ass is better than Hulk.

Dragon Gate's year end show is looking pretty good....
Flamita vs the GOAT Punch Tominaga for the Brave Gate
Jimmy Saito, H.A.Gee.Mee and Susumu vs Mochizuki, Dragon Kid and Big R for the Triangle Gate
YAMATO and Kong vs Eita and T-Hawk for the Twin Gate
Takagi vs Hulk for the Dream Gate

U-T is back from breaking his jaw on the 21st as well.

:mark: PLEASE LET PT WIN THE BRAVE GATE :mark:


----------



## Genking48

Not to mention that the new Mad Blankey will be active by then, can't wait to see that.


----------



## HOJO

My boy Ishii going hard this year :dance

Akai winning anything :gtfo Yoshiko/Akai is gonna be utter shite


----------



## Vårmakos

Well, at least the match has credibility now.


----------



## daman077c

I do not look forward to Akai/Yoshiko - especially since I wouldn't put it past Rossy to put the belt on Saki, since he and STARDOM are very money hungry.


----------



## Hera

Meri Kurisumasu said:


> Not to mention that the new Mad Blankey will be active by then, can't wait to see that.


I'm expecting one of them to stick around when Doi and Kzy come back. I hope it's Gamma and not CIMA. Don Fujii needs to be a Jimmy heh. I was kinda hoping that a MIRACLE DOI DART would have landed on Yuga but oh well. 

All Japan isn't talked about a lot but their tag tournament final was incredible. Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara vs. Jun Akiyama & Takao Omori. Go look it up. Akiyama is slaying at his age and Miyahara is growing into something special. I can't wait for Fortune Dream 2 to show up eventually as well. My body isn't ready for the 20 minute draw between Kanemoto, Kazuki Hashimoto, Mochizuki and Kanemaru. Kanemoto is my favorite junior ever that isn't Liger, Mocchy is a God, Kanemaru is pretty good and ya boy K Hash is the best comeback fire baby face in the world. He's a really special talent and for him to be in the ring with those 3 must have been such an honor. He tagged with Kanemoto during Big Japan's tag tournament so that's why they teamed up here.


----------



## Cabel

Watched Wrestle-1's tag finals show. Overall it wasn't a bad show, but I can't saying anything great about it. It could be in part due to my unfamiliarity with most of the roster, but nothing really stood out.


----------



## Vårmakos

http://www.njpw.co.jp/news/detail.php?nid=12964

Looks like the Yano/Suzukigun match is now an 8 man tag and Yano has three secret partners.


----------



## almostfamous

Vårmakos said:


> http://www.njpw.co.jp/news/detail.php?nid=12964
> 
> Looks like the Yano/Suzukigun match is now an 8 man tag and Yano has three secret partners.


That's interesting, any guesses on who would make sense??... not that it needs to makes sense when it comes to YTR.


----------



## Vårmakos

I'm guessing Nagata, Nakanishi and Liger because since they aren't on the card as of yet.


----------



## Hera

Enuhito tweeted that it's 2 gaijins that weren't in TNA/WWE/WCW and one Japanese guy. There were rumors that TMDK would be making their way to New Japan and that would line up with that. He also said that it's NOT Mutoh/Muta so I'm thinking it's another NOAH guy. 

I wouldn't think it would be anyone in Choukibou-gun so that leaves No Mercy and Brave guys. Marufuji's the champ, Suguira's the tag champ with Tanaka.... don't think it's any junior because the Suzuki Gun team has none. So that means Yone, Saito, Hirayanagi and Nakajima are the 4 choices. Sekimoto's been working NOAH pretty often too so that's a shout as well. 

I'm praying for Nakajima personally because he's Okada's age and they could do a lot with him but a Sekimoto is fine too. We might find out on the Korakuen show starting soon. TMDK seems pretty confirmed. That's a massive get for the tag division regardless of if Bullet Club keep the belts or they put them on Meiyu Tag.


----------



## Genking48

TMDK in New Japan, my body will never be ready enough for that :mark:


----------



## Lazyking

BUSHI tried to do a roll through it looked like coming off the top rope and landed right on his neck. scary stuff.

https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/B5NghOzCMAAkGFd.mp4

gif by senor lariotoh


----------



## Hera

The doctors were out there right away and BUSHI just lied on the ring apron for the rest of the match not moving. He was stretchered off with a neck brace and Nagata said at the end of the broadcast he'd been taken to the hospital. That's all the updates about BUSHI right now. As bad as it looks in the gif it was harder to watch and looked even worse.

As for the show itself I'd watch the main event which had some really cool spots between Ibushi and Nakamura mostly and the tag match with Goto and Shibata vs Naito and Captain New Japan. Shibata and Naito's interactions were so, so good. 

REMINDER: The very last New Japan show of the year and the last one until Wrestle Kingdom is tomorrow morning at 4:30am EST / 9:30am GMT. The big main event is Makabe, Ibushi and Tanahashi vs Okada, Nakamura and Ishii. They'll go pretty hard too. The semi-main event is also pretty hype as it's Goto and Shibata vs Honma and Naito.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Lazyking said:


> BUSHI tried to do a roll through it looked like coming off the top rope and landed right on his neck. scary stuff.
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/B5NghOzCMAAkGFd.mp4
> 
> gif by senor lariotoh


holy crap he looked like he just flat out died on that landing.


----------



## Toonami4Life

I hope BUSHI will be okay, I'm getting Hayabusa vibes from looking at that.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Lazyking said:


> BUSHI tried to do a roll through it looked like coming off the top rope and landed right on his neck. scary stuff.
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/B5NghOzCMAAkGFd.mp4
> 
> gif by senor lariotoh


Jesus...


----------



## Lariatoh!

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2cafrx_tana-loves-belts_sport

Hahaha


----------



## Hera

BUSHI is out for the next six months.


----------



## Vårmakos

:mark:


----------



## Hera

I don't give one fuck about Marufuji but TMDK. :mark::mark::mark:

TMDK VS MEIYU TAG AFTER WRESTLE KINGDOM PLEASE :mark:


----------



## Genking48

Fuck yes! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## WBS

Awesome!!


----------



## HOJO

TMDK :mark::mark::mark:
And that Tokyo Dome card is a thing of beauty. Too bad Striker ruined the English version :no:

Yoshiko retained vs Akai :drose


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/547375004019859457
kadakadakada


----------



## Hera

Sekimoto and Okabayashi are facing Takeshita and Endo for the KO-D Tag Titles at DDT's big show on February 15th. :mark:

Mutoh beat Sanada to retain the W-1 title a few days ago. W-1 needs to die.


----------



## HOJO

:Jordan

God dammit, Mutoh. Is Sanada doing his "Great Sanada" shtick in W-1? And what happened to pushing the poor guy?


----------



## seabs

*Korakuen barely half full for Mutoh/Sanada :banderas :lmao*


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Vårmakos said:


> :mark:


Pretteh coo


----------



## Snapdragon

Miss Kana's Christmas Party said:


> :Jordan
> 
> God dammit, Mutoh. Is Sanada doing his "Great Sanada" shtick in W-1? And what happened to pushing the poor guy?


He did it at the W-1/TNA Bound for Glory but not in his match vs Mutoh


----------



## Hera

The set W-1 uses takes up half of Korakuen to start with. I don't get anything about it. At least All Japan's been putting on really good matches since Akiyama took over. W-1 is nothing but a Mutoh vanity project that he got funded somehow.

Have a heavyweight tournament.
Don't have Mutoh in it.
Have Kono win it.
Have Kono vs Mutoh.
Mutoh wins.

Gotta put that young Mutoh guy over brother jack dude he's the future of this business.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Wrestling observer is reporting that new japan and noah hAve some bigger partnership going on. Wonder what's in it for new japan


----------



## HOJO

MY QUEEN :drose:drose:drose:drose


----------



## RKing85

going to be a sepeate thread for Tokyo Dome, or just discuss the event in this thread?


----------



## Genking48

That Hulk/Shingo Main event, just :harper

Time for Final Gate results!



> Source: iheartdg.com
> 
> *12/28/2014 Fukuoka, Fukuoka Kokusai Center ~DRAGON GATE 15th Anniversary Year Final - THE FINAL GATE 2014~*
> *1. *Jimmy Kagetora{W}, Jimmy Kanda, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin (9:57 Modified Michinoku Driver) Yuga Hayashi, "Hollywood" Stalker Ichikawa, "Mr. High Tension" Kotoka{L}
> *2. *Don Fujii{W}, Mondai Ryu (8:07 Gedo Clutch) U-T{L}, Yosuke♡Santa Maria
> *3. *Open the Brave Gate Championship Match: Flamita (12:32 Disqualified for mask removal) Punch Tominaga
> _*8th Defense_
> *4. *CIMA, K-ness, Gamma{W} (18:12 Gamma Special) Masato Yoshino, Akira Tozawa, Shachihoko BOY{L}
> *5. *Open the Triangle Gate Championship Match: Masaaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid, Big R Shimizu{W} (19:21 Shot-put Slam) Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Jimmy Susumu{L}
> _*Jimmyz fail in their 2nd Defense, Dia HEARTS become the 52nd champion team_
> *6. *Open the Twin Gate Championship Match: YAMATO{W}, Cyber Kong (25:54 Gallaria) T-Hawk{L}, Eita
> _*T&E fail in their 1st defense, YAMAKong become the 35th champion team_
> *7. *Open the Dream Gate Championship Match: BxB Hulk (35:38 First Flash) Shingo Takagi
> _*4th Defense_
> 
> Hulk & Takagi had the customary pre-main event interview after match two. Takagi said that the time for the decisive fight had arrived. This match wasn't a "contemporaries clash" or even a part of the normal unit warfare. This was a fight for him as a pro wrestler and as a man. This was the 15th anniversary for DRAGON GATE, and his own 10th anniversary. He couldn't think of a better way to close out such a milestone year. He asked the fans for their support in his quest to destroy BxB Hulk and take his title. Hulk talked about leaving Hokkaido 10 years ago. It was a long road, but he finally captured the Dream Gate title. There was one item left on his wishlist, to defeat Shingo Takagi. He asked the fans to lend him their strength to help him accomplish it.
> 
> Flamita refused to accept the Brave Gate title belt after the DQ. He threw it down, and stormed off by himself. The rest of the Millenials were baffled by this sudden act.
> 
> YAMATO boasted to the Fukuoka fans after his title win. He quickly changed the subject to Osaka06. YAMAKong had all of MB seconding them, but CIMA & Gamma were conspicuous by their absence. He asked K-ness about their status. K-ness said it was a bit difficult to control them, but he was working on it. Osaka06s' theme hit, bringing them out. After a brief stare down, they exchanged handshakes with YAMATO & Kong! CIMA said they had no intention of going against the fate that the darts decided. In fact, they were quite enjoying themselves. At Korakuen, they refused the handshake. But after seeing YAMAKong take the titles today, their doubts were eased. They were ready to fight alongside them. CIMA went on to say that with Doi out, YAMATO was clearly the top member of the unit. He asked YAMAKong to lend him their power for the sake of demolishing the Millenials. They were happy to oblige, assaulting the Millenials and tossing them from the ring. YAMATO said with the former Veteran Zombies firmly on board, the new MAD BLANKEY was going full speed ahead. He brought up the 5 vs. 5 match scheduled for the January Korakuen. Flamita walked out on them earlier, and now he was nowhere to be found at ringside during an important match. Maybe the Millenials wouldn't even have 5 members to fight. He said in 2015, the newborn MAD BLANKEY would continue to rule the ring.
> 
> Takagi was silent in the post match, He quietly passed his challenger key to Hulk, then departed. Hulk told him that the difference in skill between them was as close as it has ever been. He knew they would fight again, and he would be ready for it. He thanked the Fukuoka fans for their support, as it was a great source of power for him. He was in an intense amount of pain due to an apparent shoulder injury, so the other DH members chipped in on the closing speech. Shimizu said that winning his first title brought him another step closer to becoming the most powerful fighter. Mochizuki said he would continue to fight hard as he turns 45 in the coming year. He almost mentioned that he still wanted to add one more member to DH. Hulk thanked the fans for their support in 2014, and promised 2015 would be even more exciting.


----------



## Hera

I fell asleep after Punch went Based God so I missed mah man YAMATO winning yet another belt. I woke up near the end of the main event. I hate Hulk with the belt so the match was zzzzz to me. RIP his shoulder tho. 

I guess with Eita and T-Hawk dropping the Twin Gate so fast we'll see a T-Hawk challenge sooner rather than later for Hulk.


----------



## Vårmakos

SHIOZAKI IS THE TRIPLE CROWN CHAMP

:mark:


----------



## lolomanolo

Now that puroresufan.com is done, can anyone recommend a good English site for up to date puro news?


----------



## almostfamous

Vårmakos said:


> SHIOZAKI IS THE TRIPLE CROWN CHAMP
> 
> :mark:


I just watched this! And it was a damn good match too!


----------



## antoniomare007

Okabayashi is back. He's getting a title shot in Korakuen in February. I'm happy.


----------



## Lazyking

lolomanolo said:


> Now that puroresufan.com is done, can anyone recommend a good English site for up to date puro news?


same. all these puro english sites dying.


----------



## aivaz

Lazyking said:


> same. all these puro english sites dying.


What are the other ones? 

I've been using http://keepingthespiritalive.tumblr.com/


----------



## Mr. Kennedy

Just wanted to quickly post this, and didn't want to start a new thread to clog up the forum:

For this weeks podcast, the panel will be reviewing Wrestle Kingdom 9, and I wanted to get some opinions from you guys and get some responses to these questions:

1 - Favourite match and why?

2 - What did you think of the commentary, if you saw it in English?

3 - What were your thoughts on the show overall, and the outcomes? Happy with the directions chosen?

As always we'll be reading as many as possible on the air and discussing what you think, I'm keen to get a feel for people's opinions on the event, so quote the questions and we'll get some good discussion going on the show~!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NJPW WRESTLE KINGDOM 9 - TOKYO DOME - 2015 JANUARY 4 REVIEW :mark: :mark: :mark:


PRE-SHOW MATCH: 15-MAN NEW JAPAN RUMBLE
Jushin Thunder Liger vs Manabu Nakanishi vs Tiger Mask vs Yuji Nagata vs TBA
N/A
Did not watch.


FOUR-WAY TAG TEAM MATCH: IWGP JR HEAVYWEIGHT TAG TEAM CHAMPSIONSHIP
Young Bucks vs Forever Hooligans vs Time Splitters vs redDragon (c)
****
Great fuckin' match. Short and sweet (or at least it felt like it). Fast-paced. Lots of high flying. Lots of double team spots and double team finishers. Young Bucks were my favorite. Loved the superkicks. I kind of knew that redDragon would win becausing losing would make ROH look bad, so winning is the only option.


SIX-MAN TAG TEAM MATCH
Jeff Jarrett, Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojimo, Tomoaki Honma
***1/2
Fun match. The guitar spot gave me WCW nostalgia. And the diving heatbutt was insane. #krispenwah 


8-MAN TAG TEAM MATCH
Suzukigun vs Mikey Nicholls, Naomichi Marufuji, Shane Haste, Toru Yano
***
Nice match. Too much going on to really appreciate it. I didn't feel a flow and no sign of the previous betrayal. Ending was kind of cool with the NOAH kids.


KO/SUBMISSION MATCH
Kazushi Sakuraba vs Minoru Suzuki
****
HOLY SHIT! This match was a slobber-knocker. Brawlin MMA shit. They were beating the living fuck out of each other. Really awesome psychology. They captured my attention the whole time. GREAT STUFF!


NEVER OPENWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
Togi Makabe vs Tomohiro Ishii (c)
****
MOTHERFUCKER! Two powerhouse tornados! These guys are nuts. Power clothelines and power suplexes and power slams. And the Ishii dude keeps kicking out at 1! LMAO! Great back-and-forth storytelling. Awesome match. JR gave this match a little extra POW. Physical and intense.


IWGP JR HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
Kenny Omega vs Ryusuke Taguchi (c)
****
Very cool man. The audience was really connecting with this match. I loved the vibe between Omega and Taguchi. Classic good vs evil story.


IWGP TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP 
Meiyu Tag vs Bullet Club (c) 
***3/4
Interesting match. It was fun to see these clashing teams go up against each other. I hated Doc in TNA. He was big and clunky. In Japan, he has gotten lean and more intense. It seems like he cares/enjoys what he's doing. All around, pretty decent match. Emotional moment post-match.


AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito
****
Crazy match. Pure wrestling. JR made me give extra points for sure. I was marking out at the Styles Clash. I was like NO DONT DO IT YOURE GONNA KILL HIM LMAO. :lmao I want to rewatch this match because I feel like I missed some small stuff.


IWGP INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPIONSHIP
Kota Ibushi vs Shinsuke Nakamura (c) 
*****
Perfect match. Pure brutality. I was glued to the screen every second of the way. Great sequences. Great emotion. Main event status.


IWGP HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) 
*****
:done
This match is WRESTLEMANIA MAIN EVENT STATUS. Perfect. Lots of intensity and emotion right from the start. Amazing sequences and psychology. JR said their rivalry is like Rock and Austin, but the match reminded me of Shawn and Bret. I marked out with THIS IS AWESOME chants when Tanahashi jumped off the top rope over the barricade onto Okada. :mark: Tombstone after tombstone. Elbow after elbow. Frogsplash after frogsplash. I was rooting for Okada but damn Tanahashi's win was epic. 


Overall the card was top-notch. The booking flows perfectly. I liked the promos even though I dont understand Japanese. JR was amazing. One thing that would be dope is adding video packages for every feud. Great night of rasslin. 10/10


----------



## Morrison17

Actually enojoyed tonights show (that is still going) more than WK.

Also I wanted to ask one thing. Striker told yesterday that Okada donates money to sick children when he wins a match, so.... everyone who beats Okada is a human scum that steals money from sick kids? Or how it works?


----------



## Morrison17

WOW
I knew that Cody Hall going to NJPW dojo, but with a Bullet CLub? Holy shit

AJ is so over


----------



## Good News Barrett

damn.. AJ's over in that building 

officials helping Tanahashi after match, and the crowd chants for AJ.

looks like for next big ppv

AJ Styles v Tanahashi for IWGP Title
Nakamura v Nagata for IC Title


----------



## Good News Barrett

Okada lost clean to Fale of all people.. looks like they're doing the road to redemption story with him


----------



## NastyYaffa

Glad to hear that my boy AJ is getting some love from Japanese fans :mark:

Also excited for AJ vs. Tana again. Should be great.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Not thrilled to see Styles and Tanahashi again, and I'd rather we don't get another title reign by Styles, not with Tanahashi so fresh from a victory over Okada. 

Nagata vs Nakamura though. That's going to be insane!


----------



## validreasoning

Good News Barrett said:


> Okada lost clean to Fale of all people.. looks like they're doing the road to redemption story with him


i wonder if there is more to this than just a wrestling angle.

okada knows that he will never be number 1 guy while tana is there...new japan have made that ultra clear last three tokyo dome shows. okada is in a similar position to the one cm punk found himself in wwe.


----------



## Morrison17

I'm sure that "Okada lost hs smile" is a storyline. And if it is, than it's a rather good one. While I'm not an Okada fan, he was built as a veery strong character and this fall if booked right can be good. 
I remember WWE did similiar thing with Cena and Rise Above Hate, but gave up on this to quickly. NJPW has other main eventers so I dont think they'll give up and it will be a good storyline.

Also Styles' clash is now not just finisher, now it's "OH LOOK AJ IS OING TO BREAK SOME NECKS"


----------



## Hera

validreasoning said:


> i wonder if there is more to this than just a wrestling angle.
> 
> okada knows that he will never be number 1 guy while tana is there...new japan have made that ultra clear last three tokyo dome shows. okada is in a similar position to the one cm punk found himself in wwe.


When it comes to selling merch and tickets the guy is Nakamura anyway. 

And Okada is a 2 time G1 champ and a 2 time IWGP Heavyweight champ all at the age of 27. No one has gotten the push he has in New Japan. His situation is in no way the same as Punk.


----------



## STEVALD

Can anyone help me with links to the New Year's Dash?


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

STEVIE SWAG said:


> Can anyone help me with links to the New Year's Dash?


Here you go ma'am. http://watchwrestling.ch/watch-njpw-new-year-dash-2015/


----------



## STEVALD

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Here you go ma'am. http://watchwrestling.ch/watch-njpw-new-year-dash-2015/


Ma'am? :drake1

And ah, I'd been checking watchwrestling all day, and they upload it now :side:


----------



## Lazyking

Where can I find the Nagata vs. Makabe match where they have this bloody war? I saw it in a Makabe tribute vid.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Where can I watch some DDT stuff?


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

validreasoning said:


> i wonder if there is more to this than just a wrestling angle.
> 
> okada knows that he will never be number 1 guy while tana is there...new japan have made that ultra clear last three tokyo dome shows. okada is in a similar position to the one cm punk found himself in wwe.


Are you serious? He's booked like their golden child. He is their meal ticket, the big difference is Tanahashi vs Okada is the best feud in wrestling right now and they know it. Okada is the #2 guy, but not behind Tanahashi, but behind Shinsuke Nakamura. He's the only guy more over than Okada in New Japan.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Good News Barrett said:


> Okada lost clean to Fale of all people.. looks like they're doing the road to redemption story with him





validreasoning said:


> i wonder if there is more to this than just a wrestling angle.
> 
> okada knows that he will never be number 1 guy while tana is there...new japan have made that ultra clear last three tokyo dome shows. okada is in a similar position to the one cm punk found himself in wwe.


Speculation on a few sites that Okada signed a new deal back in 2013... that it was only a 2 year extension and the deal is coming up soon... 

Hopefully not and it's a redemption storyline. Okada being emotional after the loss sets up such a great story...


----------



## Vårmakos

Lazyking said:


> Where can I find the Nagata vs. Makabe match where they have this bloody war? I saw it in a Makabe tribute vid.


First result of a Google search.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

http://enuhito.com/51969056.html

Just found this. No idea Shibata and Goto were that close. And Nagata is such an awesome guy XD


----------



## The Electric Lady

My thoughts:

- I really liked the initial tag match. I'm a huge fan of spot fests and The Young Bucks, so it was really up my alley. I really like chaotic tag wrestling matches that lack predictability. WWE's tag style bores the shit out of me, even on NXT. I just don't like WWE tag style, so I really enjoy the tag style of TNA and NJPW as an alternative. The Young Bucks really shined this match, but so did the Red Dragons. Overall fun brain turn off match. JR was out of his element here, but he's best at calling matches that need room to breathe so he can sell just how impactful or meaningful the storyline is. This match had no storyline and psychology was thrown out the window. Great intro match and a good way to warm the crowd up. 

Rating: *** 1/2

- The second tag match was just good ol' popcorn eating, beer drinkin', wrasslin fun. it felt very south USA in style. It was short and entertaining. Again, fulfilled its goals and requirements.

Rating: ***

- third tag match. Another crowd pleaser to rev the crowd up.

Rating: ***

- Sakuraba v Suzuki I felt was the only disappointing match of the night. It didn't really cater to my tastes and I don't really remember much about it.

Rating: ***

- Ishii v Makabe easily comes down as the most underrated match of the night. The MMA style really got JR going as soon as the bell rang. It was a highly physical match, that while lacking in grace, made up for the sheer brutality of it all, which is interesting because Makabe usually doesn't impress me. Ishii helped him look like a million bucks, but they both brought on a fantastic physical performance.

Rating: ****

- Taguchi v Omega was a great match. Omega will be a star when he ever decides to go across the ocean and that was not shown as true as it was at WK9. His mannerisms, his hair, outfit, his theme, the wild and sleaziness that the man exudes. He really knows how to create a sense of presence. He's a heel's heel, and my type of bad guy. Taguchi made the match even better with his mockery of Omega. Just a fun ass match.

Rating: ****

- Bullet Club v Meiyu Tag was a prime example of how fun and fresh NJPW's tag division is for me, personally. The combination of the teams as they truly use team work to win always makes for fantastic wrestling. '

Rating: ****

- AJ Styles v Naito. Wow. Styles did a hell of a job here. Style clash off the turn buckle? Naito unfortunately didn't look so hot, but that didn't stop AJ making him look fantastic.'

Rating: ****

- Ibushi v Nakamura, my man Ibushi took himself to the next level. I've been a fan of Ibushi since my first NJPW match with him in the triple threat match against Low ki and Devitt years ago and to see him get this good in such a short amount of time is a sight to see. Nakamura came out with his traditional swag, and it was on. I found interesting how JR didn't like the idea "strong style" as it buries other wrestlers. He didn't use again the rest of the ppv. Both men brought a fucking amazing match. When Kota used a closed fist, I knew it was on. Everyone is talking about Nakamura, and he's great, but Kota Ibushi is going to be something else in a few years down the line. 

Rating: *****

- Tanahashi v Okada. What's left that can be said about this feud? It's the best feud in wrestling currently and you know it's not over yet. I thought it was one of their best matches together and Okada crying after his loss was very emotional. Tanahashi mocking him and saying he'll never touch the IWGP belt made me mad at him, and I want Okada or Nakamura or hell, Styles to just kick his ass. I have something to look forward to!

Rating: *****

MOTN: Hard pick, but I'm going with Tanahashi v Okada. It felt more important and I think that having the first international broadcast of a NJPW event made it all the more important. JR and Striker really showed important this match was and just how damn coveted that title is. The crying sealed it further. That frog splash over the gate. 

On commentary: You could tell JR was struggling to get into this groove at first, but it once he did it felt like he was transported back to his NWA days and could really enjoy himself. He threw several burns at WWE and seemed to feel an incredible sense of pride towards the business while watching. He helped make the big matches really feel real. He made them count. He made them feel important. It was fun listening to JR mark out and then catch himself and then readjust himself and remember he's commentating sometimes. I love Striker as a commentator. I like his work in Lucha Underground, and I think he's a natural compliment to the GFW and NJPW. He's a real wrestling fan and his passion oozes from his words. His color commentary and narration of the wrestlers and their histories and their feuds and their tendencies was helpful, even for me who is already a budding NJPW fan and can read Japanese. Beautiful duo. I really hope they both do this again. 

On the PPV itself: I thought it was a wonderful blend of wrestling styles and celebration of the art form. We had high flying spot fests, we had mma grapple battles, we had fun beer guzzlin' guitar over the head beatin', we had some tag fun, and some solo fun, we had an emotional ride with the last two matches too. Each match had its own story self contained within the wrestling ring, just how it should be. While the show was pressing for time this year and should have been an extra hour for all the bells and whistles like usual, I still think that, for all intents and purposes, for the arguably the most important show in Japanese wrestling history, they brought their A game. 

Rating: **** 1/2


----------



## The Electric Lady

After rewatching Suzuki v Sakuraba I may have to bump it to **** because paying attention to the match psychology more and its storyline I think it was pretty on point. I caught things I had t seen the first time. Likely due to my crappy stream.


----------



## Tanner1495

I know everyone is talking about Wrestle Kingdom, but I reviewed/talked about Shiozaki/Doering over *here!*


----------



## Groovemachine

Tanner1495 said:


> I know everyone is talking about Wrestle Kingdom, but I reviewed/talked about Shiozaki/Doering over *here!*


Lovely stuff, thanks for pimping that match! Easily could have got overlooked in all the WK9 hype.


----------



## Ham and Egger

validreasoning said:


> i wonder if there is more to this than just a wrestling angle.
> 
> okada knows that he will never be number 1 guy while tana is there...new japan have made that ultra clear last three tokyo dome shows. okada is in a similar position to the one cm punk found himself in wwe.


Okada main evented WK twice. Punk main evented WM zero times. :lol


----------



## Dangerous K

I hope Go Shiozaki leads All Japan into running the Budokan again as he said in his post match press conference, I grew up with them especially in the 90s and NOAH to a lesser extent, I never really liked the Muta era of All Japan.

Go check out Shiozaki/Doering, well worth it.


----------



## The Electric Lady

So now that I've watched WK9, I REALLY want to know the histories of all these wrestlers. I'm thinking of going back as far as 2011 and watch all NJPW ppvs in order from Wrestle Kingdom 2011 to WK9. 

Good idea?

My favorite wrestler in NJPW is Okada. Where should I start with him. I'm also a big fan of Kota Ibushi.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

The Electric Lady said:


> My favorite wrestler in NJPW is Okada. Where should I start with him.


A good starting point would be WK 6, where he faces Yoshi-Hashi in his first match back from the TNA and CMLL excursions. After that match, he pretty much started his current Rainmaker gimmick.


----------



## Tanner1495

Hey guys, I put a post up today about the main event on DDT's 1/03 show, it features I think the entire roster, so check it out *here!*


----------



## cablegeddon

if njpw is anything like wwe I think the powers that be took a look at the Yokohama attendance and decided that okada isn't ready to take over after tanahashi.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Osaka and Sendai PPVs are just mostly rematches of the Wrestle Kingdom matches, except for Nakamura vs Nagata.


----------



## doctor doom

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Osaka and Sendai PPVs are just mostly rematches of the Wrestle Kingdom matches, except for Nakamura vs Nagata.


That's not a terrible thing though. Sometimes it's the case with the post WK events, sometimes it's not. The newer western audience will be familiar with the concept since the WWE had Backlash which was mostly wrestlemania rematches.


----------



## Tanner1495

Saw where you guys wanted some history behind some wrestlers, so I wrote a piece on Shinsuke Nakamura, which you can checkout *here!* Tell me what you guys think of it!


----------



## The Electric Lady

lol @ the demon summoning face he makes during this WK6 match


----------



## Vårmakos

Omega/Taguchi, plz have a good match this time.


----------



## Genking48

NOAH results thanks to Puroresu Spirit 




> Pro Wrestling NOAH “NEW YEAR Navig. 2015”, 1/10/2015 [Sat] 18:30 @ Korakuen Hall in Tokyo
> (1) Yoshinari Ogawa vs. Hitoshi Kumano
> ◆Winner: Ogawa () following a Backdrop.
> 
> (2) Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Jonah Rock
> ◆Winner: Jonah () following a Swinging STO.
> 
> (3) Muhammed Yone & Taiji Ishimori vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi [both BJW]
> ◆Winner: Sekimoto () with a Deadlift German Suplex Hold on Ishimori.
> ~ Sekimoto made it known that he and Okabayashi would be aiming for the tag belts.
> 
> (4) Maybach Taniguchi, Kenou [MichiPro] & Hajime Ohara [FREE] vs. Yoshihiro Takayama [FREE], Akitoshi Saito & Genba Hirayanagi
> ◆Winner: Hirayanagi () following the Shoryu-Genba (Uppercut Lariat) on Ohara.
> ~ Genba with the win over 1/2 of the GHC Jr. Tag champs.
> 
> (5) GHC Junior Prelude Match: Atsushi Kotoge & Katsuhiko Nakajima [DIAMOND RING] vs. Daisuke Harada & Quiet Storm [FREE]
> ◆Winner: Harada () with a Rolling Clutch on Kotoge.
> ~ The former GHC Jr. Champion gets a win over the man who beat him for the belt leading into the rematch on 1/24.
> 
> (6) Mitsuhiro Kitamiya Rugged Fortitude Single 5 Match Series: Mitsuhiro Kitamiya vs. Takeshi Morishima
> ◆Winner: Morishima () following the Backdrop Driver.
> ~ After the match Kitamiya made a shocking turn as he aligned himself with Morishima’s Chokibogun faction.
> 
> (7) GHC Tag Championship Match: [31st Champions] “Dangan Yankees” Takashi Sugiura & Masato Tanaka vs. [Challengers] “TMDK” Mikey Nicholls & Shane Haste
> ◆Winner: Nicholls () following the Thunder Valley on Sugiura.
> ~ Champions fall on their 5th title defense. TMDK becomes the 32nd generation champions.
> ~ Respect was shown after the match as Dangan Yankees raised the hands of the new champions for finally being able to claim the big win.
> 
> (8) GHC Heavyweight Championship Match: [22nd Champion] Naomichi Marufuji vs. [Challenger] Satoshi Kojima
> ◆Winner: Marufuji () following a Pole Shift style Emerald Flowsion.
> ~ 6th successful title defense.
> 
> ~ After the match, Minoru Suzuki and Suzuki-gun rushed into the ring to attack Marufuji. Suzuki declared that he and SZKG that they would be coming for NOAH, on NJPW’s 1/5 show, and the statement has now been made.
> 
> [BushidoRX’s notes: NOAH kicked off 2015 with a strong start. Kitamiya joining Morishima is definitely shocking, but a big move for him for sure. Though this now separates him and NOAH’s rookie Kumano even more in terms of positioning.
> I also now wonder where Genba will be heading as he got a win first thing in the year. Will this finally be his year? This year does mark his 10th year of competing as well.
> TMDK finally overcoming their year long drought. Then with Okabayashi returning this will set up the GHC Tag title match that was scheduled just a year ago.
> Then Minoru Suzuki making his return to the NOAH ring and attacking Marufuji is surely going to be setting up the big title match at the Ariake Colosseum in March. The former allies now enemies should be the build they will be going for from the early look of things. Then I can easily see Suzukigun as a whole could becoming a factor in most of the GHC titles. TMDK vs. K.E.S., Taichi, TAKA, and or Desperado for the GHC Jr Singles and Tag belts.


Fuck yes TMDK, and Suzuki-gun in Noah, NJPW and NOAH partnership


----------



## ZEROVampire

Suzuki-gun attacks NOAH, OMG that was very exciting for me. Strong candidate for Storyline of the year


----------



## doctor doom

Tanner1495 said:


> Saw where you guys wanted some history behind some wrestlers, so I wrote a piece on Shinsuke Nakamura, which you can checkout *here!* Tell me what you guys think of it!


Brother there's a lot of people that are interested in wrestler history, I'm a longtime fan so I know already, but I think you should write articles on Suzuki, Nagata, Hashimoto an Keiji Mutoh.


----------



## Vårmakos

:mark:

kenou/ohara vs. taichi/taka pls.


----------



## Tanner1495

doctor doom said:


> Brother there's a lot of people that are interested in wrestler history, I'm a longtime fan so I know already, but I think you should write articles on Suzuki, Nagata, Hashimoto an Keiji Mutoh.


I actually wrote about Suzuki already, you can check it out *here!* Hashimoto and Nagata are also high on my list to write about, expect them soonish!


----------



## NastyYaffa

Is Suzuki challenging Marufuji? Might have to watch that :mark:


----------



## BREEaments03

i wish you'd just post them here because i will never give a hit to a begging blog on a wrestling forum.


----------



## Tanner1495

NastyYaffa said:


> Is Suzuki challenging Marufuji? Might have to watch that :mark:


Yup, looks like Suzuki will take on Marufuji in March, unless they want to draw it out longer, or Suzuki wins! I think NOAH wants this to last a while considering the buzz it is getting.



BREEaments03 said:


> i wish you'd just post them here because i will never give a hit to a begging blog on a wrestling forum.


Glad to see you say this, I hardly think it is "begging", but whatever does it for you! Please keep the topic on puro though because we don't want this thread getting TOO off topic


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Suzuki and Marufuji could be great.

But Nagata and Nakamura I think might be the show stealer for both cards.


----------



## Good News Barrett

KES/TMDK - YeaOH
Suzuki/Marufuji - YeaOH


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

What kind of results are you expecting for the New Beginning Shows? 

I think Nakamura, Meiyu, and Makabe will all retain, but I think Tanahashi and reDragon will both lose.

No idea on the NWA title. Probably retain, right?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Marufuji apparently confirmed on twitter that him vs. Suzuki is indeed happening!

Pretty excited for that.


----------



## Vårmakos

what are you doing naito


----------



## Corey

They made some of the dates official for the NOAH vs. Suzuki-Gun title matches:


*Pro Wrestling NOAH “GREAT VOYAGE 2015 in Nagoya”, 2/11/2015 [Wed] 18:30 @ Nagoya Congress Center*

(-) *GHC Tag Championship Match*: [32nd Champions] “TMDK” Mikey Nicholls & Shane Haste vs. [Challengers] “K.E.S.” Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr.
_~ 1st title defense._



*Pro Wrestling NOAH “GREAT VOYAGE 2015 in Tokyo”, 3/15/2015 [Sun] 15:00 @ Ariake Colosseum in Tokyo*

(-) *GHC Heavyweight Championship Match*: [22nd Champion] Naomichi Marufuji vs. [Challenger] Minoru Suzuki
_~ 7th title defense._


----------



## NastyYaffa

Jack Evans 187 said:


> They made some of the dates official for the NOAH vs. Suzuki-Gun title matches:
> 
> 
> *Pro Wrestling NOAH “GREAT VOYAGE 2015 in Nagoya”, 2/11/2015 [Wed] 18:30 @ Nagoya Congress Center*
> 
> (-) *GHC Tag Championship Match*: [32nd Champions] “TMDK” Mikey Nicholls & Shane Haste vs. [Challengers] “K.E.S.” Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr.
> _~ 1st title defense._
> 
> *Pro Wrestling NOAH “GREAT VOYAGE 2015 in Tokyo”, 3/15/2015 [Sun] 15:00 @ Ariake Colosseum in Tokyo*
> 
> (-) *GHC Heavyweight Championship Match*: [22nd Champion] Naomichi Marufuji vs. [Challenger] Minoru Suzuki
> _~ 7th title defense._


Can't wait for Marufuji vs. Suzuki. :mark:


----------



## Genking48

> *1/16/2015 Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - OPEN THE NEW YEAR GATE*
> *1. *Genki Horiguchi H.A.GeeMee!!, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Jimmy Kagetora{W} (8:14 Kagenui) Super Shisa, Yuga Hayashi, "Mr. High Tension" Kotoka{L}
> *2. *Jimmy Kanda{W}, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin (4:10 Ryu's) Mondai Ryu, Punch Tominaga{L}
> *3. *Open the Dream Gate #1 Contender One Night Tournament 1st Round: Big R Shimizu (2:56 Shot-put Slam) Don Fujii
> *4. *Open the Dream Gate #1 Contender One Night Tournament 1st Round: Jimmy Susumu (8:13 Jumbo no Kachi!gatame) Kenichiro Arai
> *5. *BxB Hulk, Masaaki Mochizuki{W}, Dragon Kid (17:00 Shin Saikyou High Kick) Akira Tozawa, Shingo Takagi, Shachihoko BOY{L}
> *6. *Millenials vs. MAD BLANKEY 4 vs. 5 All Out War: YAMATO{W}, Cyber Kong, K-ness, CIMA, Gamma (14:21 Gallaria) T-Hawk, Eita{L}, U-T, Yosuke♡Santa Maria
> *6b. *Millenials vs. MAD BLANKEY 6 vs. 6 All Out War: T-Hawk, Eita, U-T, Yosuke♡Santa Maria, Kotoka{W}, Yuga Hayashi (11:15 School Boy after Dr. Muscle Salt Attack) YAMATO, Cyber Kong, K-ness, CIMA{L}, Gamma, Dr. Muscle
> *7. *Open the Dream Gate #1 Contender One Night Tournament Finals: Jimmy Susumu (14:33 Jumbo no Kachi!gatame) Big R Shimizu
> 
> Each of the tournament participants briefly spoke after the lottery drawing. Arai said that by winning, he would ensure himself a spot on the February Korakuen Hall show. Perhaps he would even get to come on the next tour of the local circuit. Susumu wished everyone a happy new year. He said that he would quietly and unassumingly seize the chance that was up for grabs today. He would use it to open the door to a new years' dream. Shimizu promised victory both tonight and in the ensuing the Dream Gate match in February. Fujii said he holds no regard for Shimizu as an opponent or a power fighter. He boldly told "Susumu Yokosuka" to make it to the finals so Fujii can beat his ass.
> 
> MAD BLANKEY laid a serious beating on the Millenials, using the numbers game to perfection. They continued the assault after the match, prompting a save from Hayashi & Kotoka! They were wearing Millenials colours. YAMATO asked them if they dare oppose the supreme rulers of DRAGON GATE. Hayashi stood right up to CIMA. He said he had been brainwashed by CIMA & Gamma when he stood by them last year. They were nothing but total cowards. A bunch of 40 year old bullies who still have to gang up on people younger than them. He said he was totally brainwashed when he chose to stand by CIMA & Gamma last year, and now he was going to fight against them. A rematch was proposed. YAMATO was more than willing to accept. He called out brand new Brave Gate champion Dr. Muscle to even the sides.
> 
> The Doctor betrayed MB in the late stages, hitting CIMA with the yellow box and a salt attack. This allowed Kotoka to pin him. He unmasked to reveal himself as Kzy! He said his injury had healed. He was done pretending to be Dr. Muscle. And, he was certainly over MAD BLANKEY. They should consider this his mad and blankey farewell. Of course, he wasn't stupid enough to do this by himself. He had some new friends. DIAMOND DUST hit, bringing out Dia HEARTS! Starting today, he would be fighting as Kzy of Dia HEARTS. The Millenials joined back into the argument. After some talk, Referee Yagi intervened. Eager to capitalize on a delicious chance such as this, he saw a very interesting match idea. For the February Korakuen, the 3 Way 6 Man Tag will return. MAD BLANKEY, the Millenials, and Dia HEARTS will face off.
> 
> Susumu said that, as usual, he doesn't have much of a speech planned. He praised Shimizu, saying he had grown into a fearsome opponent. Nevertheless, he was the winner today. He talked about being Dream Gate champion back in 2006. He has tried on many occasions to take the belt back. He talked about winning KING OF GATE, but failing in the title match last year. Ironic that his opponent would be Hulk as he knows a few things about trying and failing many times at the Dream Gate. Hulk persevered, and he finally won it. He would do the same, and take it from Hulk. He also recalled that his first challenger in his 2006 reign was none other than Hulk. Hulk remembered it well. It was his first title match. He lost that day, but a lot has changed in the 9 years that have passed since then. Susumu would just have to accept the fact that he is not the person he faced in 2006. He wasn't going to give up the title so easily.
> 
> Susumu closed things out. He said this was his 17th year in wrestling. He sure has gotten old. He has started to feel old too. Back when he debuted, his body could take a beating and get up to fight some more. Now, he was already sore from today's' match. But, with the continued support of the fans he would keep going. He apologized, saying there would be no Jimmyz Train today. However, he was putting the other members through intense practice of a new version of the popular dance. It would be ready to show off after he wins the title next month.


as always, _credit: iheartdg.com_

Amazing show, finally the two other 90s kids join op with their Millenials brothers, excited to see where Yuga Hayashi go from there as jae thinks he's one of the best in Japan at cutting promos already.


----------



## HOJO

I have so damn much to catch up on. I can't even go through the thread :mj2



> *STARDOM "STARDOM 4TH ANNIVERSARY", 18.01.15(Samurai! TV)
> Korakuen Hall, Tokyo
> 1,030 fans*
> 
> *Hatsuhinode def. Momo Watanabe*
> 
> *Monster Army(Kyoko Kimura, Hudson Envy, Kris Wolf) def. Act Yasukawa, Heidi Lovelace, & Dragonita*
> *If Act's team won, Monster Army disbands; Act's team lose, they're forced to join Monster Army
> 
> *Takumi Iroha & Risa Sera def. Koguma & Reo Hazuki*
> 
> *High Speed Title: Io Shirai(c) def. Kaori Yoneyama*
> *2nd defense successful
> 
> *Wonder of Stardom Title: Act Yasukawa def. Mayu Iwatani(c)*
> *Originally scheduled as Kairi Hojo vs Mayu Iwatani until Hojo gained a concussion during her training; Act also pulled double duty for Hojo in a trios match on Jan 11th
> *Act's 2nd reign, as she was forced to relinquish the title due to complications with Graves Disease last June
> 
> *World of Stardom Title: Yoshiko(c) def. Nanae Takahashi*
> *2nd defense successful
> 
> 
> 
> _Results courtesy of purolove.com_


Act looking like the D-Bry of joshi right now. Pls have Act stay face, there's no way I can boo her. :mj2


----------



## Raindust

Nice to see Dragonita over Japan. Spanish wrestlers dont usually have this kind of opportunities.


----------



## Genking48

Yes, Act, yes :agree:

oh and some more Dragon Gate results, as always from heartdg.com



> *1/18/2015 Osaka, BODYMAKER COLOSSEUM #2 - 1650 Attendance - OPEN THE NEW YEAR GATE -*
> *0. *Mondai Ryu (4:51 Inside Cradle) Yosuke♡Santa Maria
> *1. *Jimmy Kanda, Jimmy Susumu{W} (9:23 Yokosuka Cutter) Kotoka, El Rindaman{L}
> *2. *Jimmy Kagetora (3:11 Gurumakakari) Punch Tominaga
> *3. *K-ness (7:20 Hikari no Wa) Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin
> *4. *Dream Gate Champion vs. Brave Gate Champion: BxB Hulk (2:21 No Contest after MAD BLANKEY Interference) Kzy
> *5. *BxB Hulk, Kzy{W} (4:45 Kzy Time) Punch Tominaga{L}, Mondai Ryu
> *6. *CIMA, Gamma, Cyber Kong{W} (15:41 Cyber Bomb) T-Hawk, Eita{L}, U-T
> *7. *YAMATO, Don Fujii{W} (13:57 Gedo Clutch) Ryo "Jimmy" Saito{L}, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!
> *8. *New Years' Gift Open the Triangle Gate Championship Match: Masaaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid, Big R Shimizu{W} (21:23 Shot-put Slam) Akira Tozawa, Shingo Takagi, Shachihoko BOY{L}
> _*1st Defense_
> 
> As is tradition, a child was picked from the crowd to draw the lottery to decide who got the Triangle Gate title match. He selected the MONSTER EXPRESS team. Tozawa was so pleased with the child, he named him official cheerleader for the unit. He admitted that ME has been a bit lost in the shuffle recently. When they win the symbol of unit supremacy tonight, they will be right back at the top of the pack.
> 
> T-Hawk introduced the new Millenials members to the fans. He said that their ring names didn't fit the Millenials style, so they were going to unveil new names today. "Mr. High Tension" Kotoka was renaming to Kotoka, written in roman alphabet letters. Yuga Hayashi chose El Rindaman as his new name. He referenced the band The Blue Hearts, who have a song called Linda Linda as the inspiration for the name. He said that since he was plain in appearance, he wanted a name that stands out.
> 
> PT and Mondai Ryu interfered early on in the Hulk vs. Kzy match, causing a no contest. After some arguing, both sides agreed to a tag match. Afterwards, Mondai Ryu told Kzy that he was only able to win the Brave Gate with the full support of MAD BLANKEY. He had the audacity to then betray them. Revenge would be swift and constant.
> 
> Kong ran down the Osaka faithful. He said that while the lottery didn't go their way, they showed their championship credentials as a trio in their dominant win. They were going to be the next challengers for the Triangle Gate, and they were going to win them. Then, in a moment of clarity, he said that while he was abusive towards the Osaka fans, he was an Osaka native himself.....
> 
> After intermission, Hulk & Kzy did some quick promotion for the 4/19 MEMORIAL GATE in Wakayama. They confirmed that there would be a prime time broadcast of the show on TV Wakayama, and they expected all titles to be defended.
> 
> Saito once again pleaded with Fujii to return to his old ways. He insisted that no one wanted to see this version of him. He was in the middle of a sentence when Fujii attacked, starting the match. Afterwards, Fujii feigned a handshake and gave him an additional choke slam for his trouble.
> 
> MB invaded en masse after the main event. Kong said if MB had won the lottery the match wouldn't have been so shitty. They also would have won the titles. He blamed all of it on the child that picked the lottery. That kid sucks. Mochizuki jumped in defense of the kid. He doesn't suck, and MB lost the lottery fair and square. Kong said he wasn't done talking. Mochizuki said he most certainly was finished. Kong demanded an answer to the title challenge. Mochizuki was hesitant, especially since it would be the first real match he & DK had with CIMA & Gamma since they parted ways. In the end, he accepted. Kong gleefully called out Yagi to make the match official. Yagi took an exceptionally long time to come out, as he wasn't on referee duty tonight. When he got there, he hadn't heard anything that had gone on in the ring. Eventually, the match was made for some time in the future. Kong said that Sakai native CIMA, Izumi resident Gamma, and Hanaten native Kong, the real Osaka06 would show them the real meaning of hell. MB left, leaving DH to end things.
> 
> However, Hulk had one more piece of business. He asked Takagi to come back to the ring. He talked about their match in FINAL GATE, and the injury to his shoulder. There was something he wasn't able to say to him at that time due to the injury. It had been weighing heavily on his mind. He used the term moyamoya to describe his feelings of sadness, to which Takagi said he didn't care if Hulk felt moyamoya or muramura, which means to be turned on or horny. He wanted to know what he wanted to say to him. Hulk said he hadn't had a chance to with him a happy new year. Takagi said that he just did, and was that all? Hulk said that by teaming for one night after their title match, he and Tozawa were able to bring their relationship as contemporaries closer. Since he and Takagi were also contemporaries, maybe they could do the same? Takagi was flabbergasted. He asked if he was proposing a Moyamoya Tag Team. Tozawa mediated, and eventually they shook hands, agreeing to team for one night and one night only.
> 
> Each member of DH took turns giving quick speeches to close things out.


----------



## CrAvEnRaven

Anyone seen the 5 vs 5 from the recent zero one show? its a fun match if you're into guys beating the shit out of each other


----------



## NastyYaffa

> [NJPW News] New Japan announced the full event cards for the upcoming double "NEW BEGINNING" shows that will take place on February 11th in Osaka and then on February 14th in Sendai.
> 
> Among the announcements is that NJPW's foreign rookie Jay White will be making his debut this month on January 30th. Then the son of Scott Hall, Cody Hall, will be making his debut in Japan on February 2nd in Niigata as a member of the BULLET CLUB faction.
> 
> Below are the cards for the next month's main shows...
> 
> New Japan Pro Wrestling “NEW BEGINNING in OSAKA”, 2/11/2015 [Wed] 17:00 @ BODYMAKER COLOSSEUM in Osaka
> 
> (1) Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
> (2) Satoshi Kojima, Tiger Mask IV & Mascara Dorada vs. Manabu Nakanishi, Captain New Japan & Jay White
> (3) Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Rob Conway & Chase Owens
> (4) Tomoaki Honma vs. Kota Ibushi
> 
> (5) IWGP Jr. Tag Team Championship 3WAY Match: [39th Champions] Kyle O’Reilly & Bobby Fish vs. [Challengers] KUSHIDA & Alex Shelley vs. [Challengers] Nick Jackson & Matt Jackson
> ~ 2nd title defense
> (6) IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship Match: [70th Champion] Kenny Omega vs. [Challenger] Ryusuke Taguchi
> ~ 1st title defense
> 
> (7) Special 6 Man Tag Match: Kazuchika Okada, Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi & Tama Tonga
> (8) Special 6 Man Tag Match: Yuji Nagata, Togi Makabe & Tetsuya Naito vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI
> 
> (9) IWGP Tag Team Championship Match: [65th Champions] Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. [Challengers] Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows
> ~ 1st title defense
> (10) IWGP Heavyweight Championship Match: [61st Champion] Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. [Challenger] AJ Styles
> ~ 2nd title defense
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> New Japan Pro Wrestling “NEW BEGINNING in SENDAI”, 2/14/2015 [Sat] 18:00 @ Sendai Sun Plaza Hall in Miyagi
> 
> (1) Satoshi Kojima, Tomoaki Honma & Yohei Komatsu vs. Manabu Nakanishi, Captain New Japan & Sho Tanaka
> (2) Tiger Mask IV & Mascara Dorada vs. Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish
> (3) Ryusuke Taguchi, KUSHIDA & Alex Shelley vs. Kenny Omega, Matt & Nick Jackson
> 
> (4) NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Championship Match: [90th Champion] Jushin Liger vs. [Challenger] Chase Owens
> ~ 2nd title defense
> (5) NWA World Heavyweight Championship Match: [90th Champion] Rob Conway vs. [Challenger] Hiroyoshi Tenzan
> 
> (6) Tetsuya Naito & Kota Ibushi vs. Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba
> (7) Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI vs. Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi
> (8) Special 6 Man Tag Match: Hiroshi Tanahashi, Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows & Tama Tonga
> 
> (9) NEVER Openweight Championship Match: [6th Champion] Togi Makabe vs. [Challenger] Tomohiro Ishii
> ~ 1st title defense
> (10) IWGP Intercontinental Championship Match: [10th Champion] Shinsuke Nakamura vs.[Challenger] Yuji Nagata
> ~ 3rd title defense
> 
> NJPW Event Cards for January & February 2015
> https://puroresuspirit.wordpress.com/…/njpw-event-cards-fo…/


Honma vs. Ibushi :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Sold on that, Honma vs Ibushi works for me as does most of the card.


----------



## Concrete

Tetsuya Naito & Kota Ibushi vs. Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba is an absolute, DON'T SLEEP ON THIS ONE, match. Most of the Sendai card looks fun to real good. They have a PWG-lite 6-man that could be a sleeper. Dorada mixing it up with reDRagon also has me licking my lips. Liger and Owens have had fun stuff before and I expect more here. And that is a title match that I am invested in discovering who wins. Main events are much for me but the undercard works for me. 

Honestly, outside of Honma/Ibushi the Osaka card isn't doing much for me. Not a lot of pairings that do much for me. You have your young lions match that'll always give you something good. Main events for this show are the same as Sendai. Not much for me.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Honma/Ibushi tho>>>>>>

Rest of the card on both shows look solid. Normally, I would dread the obligatory NWA Title match on a NJPW show, but Bruce Tharpe is so amazing that I now look forward to them and we get THREE total across both shows.


----------



## NastyYaffa

> Posted 24, January, 2015
> NOAH [GHC Jr: Kotoge vs Harada] results for January 24, 2015
> image
> Pro Wrestling NOAH “The First Navig. 2015”, 1/24/2015 [Sat] 17:00 @ BODYMAKER Colosseum, 2nd Stadium, in Osaka
> 1,100 Spectators (overcrowded)
> 
> (1) Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
> ◆Winner: DRAW (15:00) Time Expired.
> ~ Said to have been a solid match.
> 
> (2) Kenou & Hajime Ohara vs. Yoshinari Ogawa & Hitoshi Kumano
> ◆Winner: Kenou (10:38) following the Shubo (蹴暴 / Kick Outburst) on Kumano.
> 
> (3) Takeshi Morishima, Maybach Taniguchi & Mitsuhiro Kitamiya vs. Quiet Storm [FREE], Jonah Rock & Buffalo [FREE]
> ◆Winner: Storm (9:14) following the 50cm Arm Lariat on Kitamiya.
> 
> (4) NO MERCY vs SZKG: Takashi Sugiura, Akitoshi Saito & Genba Hirayanagi vs. Takashi Iizuka, TAKA Michinoku & El Desperado
> ◆Winner: Genba (10:16) with the KICHIKU (pin) on TAKA.
> ~ Genba with the win over TAKA and then he stated that he is now in-line for the GHC Jr. Tag belts.
> ~ Kenou & Ohara came out and accepted the challenge from both teams and it was suggested that a 3WAY match could be the way it will be done.
> 
> (5) Elimination Match: Naomichi Marufuji, Muhammed Yone, Taiji Ishimori, Mikey Nicholls & Shane Haste vs. “SZKG” Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer, Davey Boy Smith Jr., Shelton X Benjamin & Taichi
> ~ Suzuki eliminated Yone (6:24) following a Gotch style Piledriver.
> ~ Benjamin eliminated Ishimori (7:41) following a Powerbomb.
> ~ Marufuji eliminated Benjamin (12:33) via over the top rope.
> ~ Marufuji eliminated Taichi (13:42) with a backslide.
> ~ Marufuji (19:05) sent over the top rope.
> ~ Smith eliminated Haste (20:18) following the Killer Bomb.
> ◆Winner: Archer (21:57) following the Killer Bomb on Nicholls.
> ~ Suzuki-gun wins 3-0.
> ~ Maru tried to get revenge on Suzuki outside the ring following the match, but was outnumbered.
> ~ KES carried the GHC Tag belts after the match like they were the rightful champion.
> ~ Suzuki-gun stood in the ring and belittled an official as they continue to dominate NOAH.
> ~ Marufuji made a statement in the backstage that he might have some help, possibly foreign, coming in to help balance out the Suzuki-gun assaults.
> 
> (6) GHC Junior Heavyweight Championship Match: [28th Champion] Atsushi Kotoge vs. [Challenger] Daisuke Harada
> ◆Winner: Kotoge (21:20) following a Modified Kill Switch.
> ~ 1st successful title defense.
> ~ Zack Sabre Jr. and Taichi both came out to challenge the champion for the next defense.
> ~ It was decided that Sabre and Taichi will compete in a contendership match on February 4th to determine the true #1 contender.
> 
> NOAH Event Cards for January & February 2015
> http://puroresuspirit.wordpress.com/2014/12/19/noah-event-cards-for-january-february-2015/


I am really liking this Suzuki-gun invading NOAH thing.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Just watched the latest 2 episodes of AXS NJPW, and the subtitles for the promos are the best thing ever. It's like watching a dog driving a car. My mind is blown at how cool these guys talk. Its like a samurai movie. Suzuki talking tough, but Okada comes back with his catch phrase that I didn't know he had until only now holy shit, I love it!!! "Nice working with you"

Also nakamura's set up to his YeaOH is a question that he asks the fans if he should accept the challenge... Why hadn't anyone done this before on this scale????


----------



## BruceLeGorille

Just Watched Fantasticamania night 2, what the hell is up with the submission finishes for the chaos vs TanaBushi and the savage dude vs Dominic the son of Rey Mysterio? Is this normal in Mexico? I found them odd, killed the mood of the match for me. Mascara Dorada vs La Sombra was fantastic tho


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

NastyYaffa said:


> I am really liking this Suzuki-gun invading NOAH thing.


I'm gonna :mark: like a little bitch if we get Suzuki/Marufuji for the GHC title.

EDIT: Never fucking mind

_*Pro Wrestling NOAH “GREAT VOYAGE 2015 in Tokyo”, 3/15/2015 [Sun] 15:00 @ Ariake Colosseum in Tokyo

(-) GHC Heavyweight Championship Match: [22nd Champion] Naomichi Marufuji vs. [Challenger] Minoru Suzuki
~ 7th title defense.*_

:mark:

I usually don't like to read to far ahead into these things so I figured more then likely it would happen, but it's official. Hell yeah.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> I'm gonna :mark: like a little bitch if we get Suzuki/Marufuji for the GHC title.
> 
> EDIT: Never fucking mind
> 
> _*Pro Wrestling NOAH “GREAT VOYAGE 2015 in Tokyo”, 3/15/2015 [Sun] 15:00 @ Ariake Colosseum in Tokyo
> 
> (-) GHC Heavyweight Championship Match: [22nd Champion] Naomichi Marufuji vs. [Challenger] Minoru Suzuki
> ~ 7th title defense.*_
> 
> :mark:


I know man :mark: First time in years I am actually interested in a NOAH match. :mark:


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

NastyYaffa said:


> I know man :mark: First time in years I am actually interested in a NOAH match. :mark:


Yeah it's sad seeing NOAH in 2015 compared to what it once was, same with All Japan, but I gotta say I really don't keep up with NOAH at all anymore but I watched both the New Year Navigation as well as the First Navigation from 1/12 & enjoyed both the shows so I'm gonna try to give them more of a chance then I have been.

And even I'll be the first to admit that if it wasn't for Kojima challenging & Suzukigun invading I would of never checked it out, but I'm glad I did now. It just sucks that they have to resort to that but in a way it's a good strategy, I love how Japan has no issue with doing cross-promotional work cause personally I haven't cared about NOAH since Misawa passed, but when you see guys holding the GHC straps performing on NJPW shows, it does peak my interest & I'll find myself wanting to see what's going on over there.

And probably a stupid question but who the hell is the funny dude in NOAH? Dude is always talking, making the crowd laugh & usually clowning around from what I've been watching recently. In the first navigation show from 1/12 he tapped out in about 1 second & then was selling the wrong leg afterwards to which the crowd laughed. This guy is hilarious, appreciate it ahead of time.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Hmm...


----------



## Raindust

Do you guys know if the show from this morning will be up in World?


----------



## antoniomare007

NastyYaffa said:


> Hmm...


He didn't literlly talked about New Japan buying NOAH but he did reveal Jado is pretty much booking the company (to the point of choosing which gaijin will work on the tours) and that NOAH might become something like NXT for New Japan.

I just hope Strong BJ gets booked for some NJPW shows.


----------



## Ruiner87

Wrestle Kingdom 9 review. Yeah, I'm a slowpoke nerd. *Whatever*.

-

First time I've ever watched a full NJPW show (I've watched stuff from last year's G1, some stuff from 2013, early 90's AJPW, to give you an idea of my limited puro experience), and I guess this is as good a time as any to start watching, given the English commentary.

_Forever Hooligans vs. Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA vs. reDRagon vs. Young Bucks_ - ***3/4*

This was good. I mean, it's one of those "this is going to be a mindless series of spots" things, and that's fine. Exciting way to open the show, but it didn't take my breath away or anything. Shelley and KUSHIDA are really cool, and definitely stuck out to me as being stars. Everyone else was just sort of there.

_BULLET CLUB vs. TenKoji & Tomoaki Honma_ - ****

They ran through the spots and things happened. It was fine. Nice to see a diving headbutt for the finish.

_Suzuki-gun vs. TMDK, Naomichi Marufuji & Toru Yano_ - **1/2*

Brawl to the outside. Snore. I wonder how this whole thing came across in the arena, because it was a little confusing at times on TV due to the direction, which wasn't good at all. I think I'd have rather just watched Marafuji and Benjamin wrestle for those 5 minutes.

_Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Minoru Suzuki_ - ****1/4*

State of your fucking tights, Suzuki. First time I'd ever watched shoot style, and it was pretty interesting, if a little hard to rate. It was nice to see a match where submissions weren't just applied liberally and for no reason, but rather, they were treated with respect. Selling of the left arm was pretty simple, but effective. Suzuki's tough guy "kick me in the arm, I don't give a fuck. I'll just slap you." attitude was awesome. The choke was a nice finish. Really good match. It's refreshing to see a couple of really tough guys just beat the shit out of each other.

_Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Togi Makabe_ - *****

Slow and nasty, in a good way. Maybe a bit of selling of the shoulder from Ishii early on? I don't know, maybe he's ignoring the pain via. fighting spirit. That's probably the point. I find it odd that he's delivering superplexes, eating powerbombs and saying "ow my head". Block of an attempted enziguri, Ishii lands on his knee "I better get right back up". Jumping up from Germans. It's like, I get it, but it still annoys me. It feels like I'm watching a slow version of a better match that I've seen already. This was good, but I guess it's the logical result of trying to cram a main event's worth of material into 12 minutes. Just because it's brawl, doesn't mean that you can't wrestle intelligently.

_Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Kenny Omega_ - ******

Omega's personality shines through immediately. Very fun. Taguchi immediately fires back with a display of his own charisma. Then they jump around for a bit. I am an ardent fan of butt attacks, so Taguchi's existence has immediately made me happy. Maybe it's because I'm a filthy gaijin, but this is the first match that *really* caught my attention. Omega's heel antics are just so much fun to watch, and Taguchi's sarcastic responses whenever he got the upper hand were just great. Sick gutwrech powerbomb from Omega. Nice to see the Ankle Lock come back out after it was escaped from early on. That may have been the nastiest German Suplex I have ever seen. I actually felt disappointed when Omega won, which is the point, really. Omega is a great heel, and Taguchi played off him very well. 

_Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata_ - ***1/2*

OK I'll admit that I wasn't paying much attention. They hit each other, there was tandem offense. Umm. I really like Anderson, but Gallows doesn't do much for me. He's fine, but Anderson in my mind has better things to be doing than wrestling in a tag team. Started getting into it a bit more towards the end. Shibata's kick finisher is pretty whatever. He has a good theme, though. "Pretty whatever" is probably a good way to describe this match, actually.

_AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito_ – ****3/4*

This was pretty damn good. Started off really nice, very fast-paced. I liked that AJ was trying to put Naito away immediately, even if it looks a little silly sometimes (because who would just sit between someone’s legs and THEN say, “oh I better counter”?). Sick dropkick from Naito off the apron. Nice targeting of the leg by AJ. It’s simple but always makes sense. I thought it was a little slow in the middle of the match, not just because of AJ’s control segments, but because Naito’s offense seemed to lack urgency at times. Totally dug all of the Germans that were thrown out. I usually don’t like it when a finish has to involve a ~super~ version of someone’s finishing move, but the Styles Clash from the middle rope was pretty cool.

_Kota Ibushi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura_ – *******

Ibushi did the Rey Mysterio entrance. Neat. Shinsuke Nakamura is possibly my favourite wrestler of the last decade. The dude just oozes charisma and style, and his entrance was completely fucking ridiculous. The handshake spot was great. Act like an asshole, and you get made a fool of. Really great heel antics from Nakamura until he’s sent to the outside and flattened by Ibushi’s moonsault. That’s a cool move. Big slap from the springboard dropkick, plus some great strike combinations. Standing SSP. Ibushi is a phenomenal athlete. “Shin-soo-kay”, thanks JR. I wonder if it’s difficult to call matches while wearing a mouthguard. Sick roundhouse from Ibushi, and a nice sitout powerbomb. I love that the Intercontinental Championship is such a big deal, but I suppose the Man Makes The Belt, and not the other way around. “Closed fists are very unusual” yeah and that’s why they looked like SHIT. *ARMBAR*. It’s a testament to the knowledge of the athletes that these submissions aren’t neutralized in idiotic ways, or held on for eighteen years. Ibushi is a great foil for Nakamura. The Knee Strike spot was awesome. Springboard Suplex thing over the rope was nuts. Very well thought it could have been over, there. I like to watch a spot where the two guys run at each other and bump knees. It feels real. Knee Strike for the finish felt a little sloppy, but whatever. I could watch this match any day of the week. FIVE STARS.

_Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada_ – *****1/2*

I don’t really have as detailed a review for this match, since I watched it separately from the others (with a gap of at least a week between viewings). I suppose one of the things I loved about this match was the pure simplicity of it. One man is in insane danger of suffering a neck injury; another is having his knee worked over. Some cool spots on the outside, Okada taking a tumble over the barricade because his run up was too slow was something that I really liked. It’s a testament to the ability of the wrestler’s involved that a simple dropkick, late into the match, was able to elicit such a huge response. I loved the series of suplexes and counters to the Rainmaker in the final sequence. The repeated Dragon Screws to Okada’s knee were great too, leading up to a nice crossbody. I don’t have much snark in store for this match. It didn’t quite reach the heights of the previous match, but I don’t know if I can think of a single bad moment in it. Great stuff, and a great way to end the event.


----------



## Corey

Dragon Gate results, courtesy of iHEARTdg:



> *02/01/2015 Fukuoka, Hakata Star Lanes*
> 
> 1. Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Jimmy Susumu{W}, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!! (13:34 Jumbo no Kachi!gatame) T-Hawk, U-T, Kotoka{L}
> 2. Jimmy Kagetora{W}, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin (12:03 Gurumakakakri) Yosuke♡Santa Maria, El Lindaman{L}
> 3. *Open the Brave Gate Championship Match:* Kzy (11:37 Kzytime) Mondai Ryu
> *1st Defense
> 4. Akira Tozawa, Shachihoko BOY{W} (12:53 Orion) K-ness, Punch Tominaga{L}
> 5. YAMATO{W}, Don Fujii (19:25 Frankensteiner of the Almighty) BxB Hulk, Shingo Takagi{L}
> 6. *Open the Triangle Gate Championship Match:* Masaaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid, Big R Shimizu{W} (23:23 Shot-put Slam) CIMA, Gamma{L}, Cyber Kong
> 
> Kong blew off the win by the traitor Kzy as dumb luck. He said by aligning themselves with Kzy, Dia HEARTS made themselves the enemy of MAD BLANKEY. Sure, they managed to keep the Brave Gate, but they were going to lose the Triangle Gate tonight. Mochizuki said that they had no intention of losing their grip on the Triangle Gate only a month and change after winning it. Kong persisted, and told Shimizu that after tonight he would abandon his claims of being the most powerful man in DRAGON GATE. He would bow to the might of Cyber Kong.
> 
> Shachi credited his win today to the fans who cheered for him. Inspired, he challenged YAMAKong for the Twin Gate on behalf of himself and Tozawa. Tozawa was touched that Shachi would consider him as his partner for such an important match. However, he had to decline. MONSTER EXPRESS was in a bad way right now with Yoshino out, and Nation & Ricochet gone. He had some things he needed to take care of on his own in an effort to once again make them competitive in the unit battlefield. PT said that even though his partner backed out, Shachi was now resigned to his fate as a victim of YAMAKong. The title match was on and Shachi should dredge up whatever partner was willing to team with him.
> 
> The Almighty YAMATO told Hakata to behold the power of the new MAD BLANKEY. He said that the Hulk & Takagi cats & dogs team was nothing compared to his team with Fujii. Once the Real Osaka 06 win in the main event, MB will take their rightful spot at the center of DG. Takagi found the idea of calling a team like cats & dogs absurd. However, he admitted that the teamwork on the MB side was better. They acted like teammates. He and Hulk just couldn't compare to that. He talked about Hulk feeling sad before they agreed to this match. He felt the same after losing. But, it was done with. Time to move on. In the middle of all this, ME was in trouble. Yoshino was out, the foreigner ranks were depleted. He & Hulk exchanged pleasantries and thank yous, with Hulk adding a special thanks to Tozawa for mediating and making the one night team happen.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Taichi became the No.1 contender to the GHC Junior Heavyweight Title at Korakuen Hall today, defeating Zack Sabre Jr.

Cody Hall is also settling into his role as a Young Lion with New Japan. Got PK by Shibata today.


----------



## Samaael

Okada put Fale over 2/1. Second time now.


----------



## Lord Worm

antoniomare007 said:


> He didn't literlly talked about New Japan buying NOAH but he did reveal Jado is pretty much booking the company (to the point of choosing which gaijin will work on the tours) and that NOAH might become something like NXT for New Japan.
> 
> I just hope Strong BJ gets booked for some NJPW shows.


Is this true or has it been debunked?


----------



## Corey

More Dragon Gate results:



> *02/05/2015 Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - Niconico Live*
> 
> 0. Mondai Ryu{W}, Punch Tominaga (6:18 Super High Speed Neckbreaker Drop) Super Shisa{L}, Kenichiro Arai
> 1. Jimmy Kanda, Jimmy Kagetora{W}, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin (11:45 Gurumakakari) U-T{L}, Yosuke♡Santa Maria, El Lindaman
> 2. Big R Shimizu (4:46 Shot-put Slam) K-ness
> 3. Shingo Takagi, Shachihoko BOY{W} (11:08 Orion) Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!{L}
> 4. Akira Tozawa, Uhaa Nation{W} (11:55 Uhaa Combination) Cyber Kong, Don Fujii{L}
> 5. *3 Way 6 Man Tag Team Match*: YAMATO, CIMA, Gamma vs. T-Hawk, Eita, Kotoka vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid, Kzy
> -CIMA (25:41 Schwein Hold) Eita
> -YAMATO (29:59 Gallaria) Kzy
> 6. *Open the Dream Gate Championship Match*: BxB Hulk (33:35 First Flash) Jimmy Susumu
> *5th Defense
> 
> Hulk & Susumu had the contract signing for the main event at the start of the show. Susumu talked about Hulk being the first challenger to his own Dream Gate reign in 2006. He said that Hulk has grown into a formidable and impressive opponent since then. He will fight with all his might to take him down. Hulk talked about all member of Dia HEARTS holding championships. He wanted to gain revenge for that first Dream Gate title match today, and defeat his senpai.
> 
> Tozawa entered for match four without Dr. Muscle. Kong demanded to know his whereabouts. Tozawa said that due to various circumstances, the good doctor couldn't make it. Thankfully he was able to find a replacement. He called out his partner, the returning Uhaa Nation!
> 
> Metal Warrior appeared midway through the semi-final. He struck Eita with the box to set up CIMA eliminating him. But, he followed up by hitting CIMA. He then appeared to support Dia HEARTS, and interfered on their behalf. In the end stage, he betrayed DH and set up the Gallaria. He unmasked to reveal himself as Naruki Doi. He shook hands with the Doi Darts additions to the new MAD BLANKEY and announced he was ready comeback from his injuries. He promised to once again turn the entire landscape of DRAGON GATE upside down.


My lord the length of that main event...


----------



## Samaael

NOAH First Navigation day 6 24/1

BRAVE (Mohammed Yone, Naomichi Marufuji & Taiji Ishimori) & TMDK (Mikey Nicholls & Shane Haste) vs. Suzuki-gun (Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Minoru Suzuki, Shelton Benjamin & Taichi)
Wow, that Noah team is pretty bad. I haven’t seen Ishimori in a while but guessing how things, he is probably the best worker out of them. I like Yone, his BattleArts days were awesome but he was terrible in Noah 2010 and apparently he is just as bad. I don’t rate TDMK much at all. And Marufuji is not a heavyweight. Whats even stranger is he is wrestling juniors on house shows. Is he a heel? Whats the heavyweight champ wrestling juniors on regular shows? 
The beginning of this match was pretty dumb. Team Noah threw all the NJPW members out of ring and started beating on Suzuki for a minute while the heel stable just hung around on the outside of the ring. Didn’t make much sense to me. Were they kayfabe scared of attacking the Noah guys again? Not sure, doesn’t make much sense when they are double their size. Why the fuck would you hook the leg on the top heel right at the beginning of the match, your not going to get the pin, nice one Yone. Shane Haste’s European uppercuts are terrible. 
Nice bit of psychology here I thought, with team Noah going for a series of near pinfalls and trying to eliminate Suzuki by throwing him over the top rope (which looks like was part of the gimmick, which is cool, gives the match some of angles to work with). Something a bit different, I didn’t mind it. 

Nice transition: Ishimori (the small dude) tags in and the match domination logically reverses with Suzuki getting the head lock and taking Ishimori into their corner. If he did that with someone like Maru, then that would be stupid. Nice touch. Shelton and starts the heel beat down.

Transitions were very quick.
Everything made sense for awhile which was good. Nothing totally compelling. Yone sold quite poorly but its hard to sell when the pace of segment so quick and he was eliminated with the gotch from Suzuki, so that’s good. Early elimination from a believable finisher.
Shelton is really not a very worker. It was hard for Ishimori to work with him. He just has no idea with this style.
There was a thing going on where everytime, the NJPW team were going for a finish and pin to eliminate an opponent. This happened twice to eliminate Yone and Ishimori, then they did some thing with Haste I think, Shelton for a shitty double underhook drag, and it was stupid because there was no way Haste was going to fall for that, he could have gone for something a little more dramatic from his repertoire. That could have brought something better to the match. Shelton then throws him through the ropes, wouldn’t that be a good chance to throw him over and eliminate him, theres nothing going else, the other guys are resting on the outside.
Nice segment between Maru and Shelton. Shelton delivered a huge throw on Maru off the top rope then got thrown out by Maru. Sounds stupid but it kind of worked. Maru needed to get over this match.
The next few segments were Maru fending of all NJPW’s dude and then ‘smartly and cunningly ‘eliminating Taichi and that worked. It was fun. So now Maru had evened the playing field out which was cool, gets the champ over because by this point Suzuki-gun had destroyed everything leading upto day 6. 
Maru did the fighting spirit thing and there was a nice spot on the ropes with Suzuki, but that ended strangely. Some of it didn’t make sense. After this had happened, both TMDK members (who we hadn’t seen throughout the entire match) were eliminated in about 2 mins. So NJPW were put over, hyping the title matches later in the tour and the next tour. TMDK looked terrible and went out with a whimper. 
Okay match with a very underwhelming finish. Could have been so much better. NJPW won with 3 guys still in the match. **1/2. Would have given this 3 plus stars if there was a good finish. This match definitely had potential. There were issues but the middle to three quarter point of the match was pretty damn good. The NJPW guys were good. Suzuki was awesome. **3/4 Then. This was decent. Just need some kind of finish. TMDK could have still been battered but there needed to be something. Would like to see Suzuki-Gun get both titles, would make for awesome future matches putting over other NOAH guys.


----------



## Samaael

NOAH First Navigation 24/1 Day 6 2015

Atsushi Kotoge vs Daisuke Harada for the junior title.
Slow start which means its gonna be a looooooong match. Clean break/ broken break generic stuff and a few waist lock reversals then bam holy batman, Kotoge just kicked out of chicken wing pin thing. Far out, that was quick. It was good, brought something compelling and engaged me quick. How are they gonna work that? Interesting.
Back and forth action proceeded with a bunch moves, quick transitions and little selling. Some selling made little sense. Kotoge’s attire is terrible. He looks like he’s 14 trying out for CZW. They went to the outside a number of times but the sequences weren’t very good. Nice build up for the diamond cutter spot, was sold quite well. The next prominent spot was the german just outside the ropes on the apron. Build up was okay but could have used some more. It was sold and then Harada did something very stupid and waited for Kotoge in the ring hoping to get him counted out. I could be wrong, but I think the countouts don’t result in title changes. I could be wrong, if they do count… this was a nice segment. 
Match goes into finishing mode. Crowd is invested by this stage. Harade pulls off what should be a finisher move, its like a death valley driver off the top rope. Insane. Then Kotoge pulls of a big kick! Next to no selling. This is a spotty match with a slow beginning. Strange but tickled at my interest at same time. 
They had a little break and slapped each other for a bit and then went back into finisher mode. A few kicks and big move. No psychology in this match. Mostly moves and then transition into another high impact move. The moves looked cool, but this definitely wasn’t a great match. There were no real botches. 
They could have cut this match after the first finisher mode and I probably would have given another half a star. 
***


----------



## Samaael

DDT DNA2
This is DDT sub-promotion thing where up and comers take on dudes from other promotions. I am unfamiliar with a lot of the guys. Some I know quite well though. This is literally the place you watch to see guys just breaking through. I was reading the other day that with NJPW's attendance at their dojo crazy low due to the rigourous schedule, it appears a lot of these young guys are going to DDT to try out. I wouldnt mind betting some of the rookies on this show have made the decision not to go to NJPW and opt for DDT.
This wasn't a totally great show, but you got to remember some of these rookers have wreslted only a handful of times. Saying that, in terms of in-ring this is probably superior to a Pro Wrestling NOAH show.

First up was
K-Pro's Ryuichi Sekine (who I know, I watched him the other day) vs DDTs rookie Kota Umeda. 
Solid as hell first match. Nice narrative in Umeda trying to keep up with Sekine in the strikes but eventually opts for some high risk stuff like the plancha and missile drop kick. Umeda has a chance to perform and does quite well. His handspring jumping kick was a little slow but on the whole he did well.
**
Dai Suzuki vs. Shota [FREE]
Starts with some back and forth and some nice beginning exchanges. Suzuki and Shota then go into slap mode and Shota comes out on top and begins a severe beat down and pin attempts. Suzuki needs to be punished! Shota is a freelancer in Japan though I am not very familiar with him. This is the first time I have seen him. Suzuki was good. Definitely potential. He sold and positioned himself well for the next move. Another decent match.
**
Tomoya Kawamura vs. Jiro “Ikemen” Kuroshio [WRESTLE-1]
Union Pro rookie Kawamura took on W1 rookie Kuroshio. This was primarily a comedy match. I have seen Kuroshio before in W1 on their sunrise tour when he teamed with Masakatsu Funaki so he's rubbing shoulders with dudes over there. I dont understand the tongue but this was pretty funny. I wasnt expecting a match as good as the previous two. Some nice sequences towards the end gave the match some credibility. Okay finish.
*3/4
Ryota Nakatsu & Kouki Iwasaki vs. Hideki Suzuki [FREE] & Koji Iwamoto [Sportiva]
I know Suzuki from IGF. He made the switch to Zero-One. He is a definite talent with potential. Iwasaki and Nakatsu and shoot DDT rookies apparently. Interesting. Was looking forward to this one. Starts off great with some interesting psychology. The narrative went Suzuki not selling anything and the rookies getting the upper hand at times with kicks and some double teams (what they were resorted to). Suzuki botched a back-breaker before his full boston crab finisher. The boston crab looked mean. The rookies were fantastic and did really well. No finish in this one.
*3/4
Kazusada Higuchi & Shunma Katsumata vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima [DIAMOND RING] & Mitsuhiro Kitamiya [NOAH]
Looks like this one was given some more time and with some of the names should be pretty good. Although this is good, it was defintiely not great so far but I guess it isnt meant to be in essence. Higuchi and Katsumata are the DDT rookies here. Nak and Kitamiya are the dudes from NOAH. 
The rookies were put over quick and made to look very good early on. Things got heated which was great Katsumata hit Nakajima when he at his end and he came in, then Higuchi planted Nak. It was all very good and set up for a good match. It's always nice having a smaller guy in these tag matches, they can do things the other guys can't. He performend double foot stomp and didnt back out like you usually would see so that was neat. He was actually really good in this match for a little dude and kept up with everyone else. There was a great segment between Nak and Katsumana, Kats was giving slaps and Nak was eating them he got angry! It was a nice beginning to this match and deserved a good finish. The finish was good. Katsumata putting up a decent fight. I thought some of his selling was a bit off but on the whole this was a good match.
***
Main Event: Suguru Miyatake vs. Jun Kasai [FREEDOMS] 
SHould be interesting. Miyatake's the big deal by the sounds of it. Kasai gets the win after a fairly drab match. Not bad but not terrific. **1/2 Not as good as the previous match.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NJPW 2013 - OSAKA BODYMAKER COLOSSEUM - 2013 JUNE 22 REVIEW

Tougi Makabe vs Kazuchika Okada (c)
IWGP HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
****1/2
This match definitely had a big fight feel to it. They started off brawling outside, getting thrown into rails. It was slow but expected. As the match progressed, it got more brutal. I enjoyed the big power moves. And Okada eating the table. :banderas The crowd was going wild. Japanese girls wetting their panties. All of Makabe's suplexes were amazing. Okada's tombstone piledriver and rainmaker lariat were so badass. :mark:

























Next week Okada vs Devitt??? :mark:


----------



## Samaael

Really need to check out all NJ pre 2014.


----------



## FITZ

New Japan King of Pro Wrestling 2014 

*Kota Ibushi, Tomoaki Honma, Yuji Nagata, and Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale, Tama Tonga, Doc Gallows, and Karl “Machine Gun” Anderson*

A lot of talent and they managed to get everyone involved in only 8 or 9 minutes. Nothing too amazing happened and the whole thing was pretty rushed so we didn’t get any type of significant story or anything. That being said the Bullet Club was all over the place and did not respect the rules in the slightest. Based on how they were acting the match was constantly breaking down with everything going out of control every couple minutes. So you had borderline chaos and a few cool moments. Ibushi really shined at the end of the match as he hit a big moonsault to the floor (which just looks amazing and is even better in person) and ends up winning the match with a Phoenix Splash. Nothing too amazing but it was pretty fun.
***½* 


_NWA Junior Heavyweight Championship Match:_
*BUSHI vs. Chase Owens(c) w/Bruce Tharpe *

First time seeing Owens and I thought he was decent. Some of the stuff that he does in the ring looks a little awkward but then he does plenty of other moves that looked really cool. BUSHI was fun enough as well. Match was short but paced well and BUSHI got to play an underdog that would get some nice bursts of offense. He also showed some fight at the end of the match when he was able to kick out of a few big moves. Tharpe was also pretty funny in his role, I know a lot of people I like say he’s an ass but I thought he was funny here. Nice undercard match.
***½ *


_NWA Tag Team Championship Match:_
*Satoshi Kojima and Hiroshi Tenzan(c) vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. and Lance Archer
*
They went with a structure that was very familiar to me as Smith and Archer played heels and they controlled the match early on and isolated Kojima. Kojima fits a face in peril because he seems likable and has that fire to him as well. Smith and Archer had pretty good characters here as well. I liked that they were the heels but they were still these two big tough guys that Tenzan and Kojima had to fight it out with. There was a hot tag and it was hot. Once that happened it became anyone’s game. Kojima and Tenzan misconnected on a double team move and Kojima was left on his own and it was really good while he tried to do the impossible. He kicked out when I thought the match was over which is something I always appreciate. Solid match that was well worked. Would have liked Smith and Archer to be a little more interesting on offense when they controlled the match.
***½ *


*Kazushi Sakuraba and Yano vs. Takashi Iizuka and Minoru Suzuki *

Well this was just fantastic. Suzuki and Sakuraba start the match off and they beat the absolute shit out of each other. Clear heat between the two and there’s no way that you would want to see more of them after their exchange here. Some brutal strikes and slaps to the face. Both guys are super pissed off at each other and it was great At one point you have the ref and a manager (I think it was Taka Michinoku) pulling Suzuki off Sakuraba and then later on the ref and Yano (yeah his own partner) had to pull Sakuraba off Suzuki. So you have these two guys in the match that dislike each other and they each have a fucking lunatic as a tag partner. Perfect dynamic. Sakuraba and Suzuki both eventually tag out but they immediately start fighting each other on the floor while their crazy partners have this awesome and funny brawl in the ring for a couple of minutes. It’s great these two big lunatics are having a good exchange and then they cut to Sakuraba and Suzuki locking each other into crazy submissions on the floor. Match is only like 5 minutes long but it was pretty great. Ending was funny but Sakuraba and Suzuki did not got give a single fuck that the match ended as they were still locking each other in submissions when the bell rang and had to be pulled apart. What a great match, what more do you want in 6 minutes? Highly entertaining and built the eventual Sakuraba/Suzuki match at Wrestle Kingdom perfectly.
*****


_IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Championship Match:_
*The Young Bucks vs. Forever Hooligans vs. The Time Splitters(c)*

Very fun match. I’ve only seen these guys in Japan on Tokyo Dome shows before where they only get 10 minutes so seeing them get closer to 20 was a lot of fun. The Hooligans and Bucks showed a lot of personality and were really funny at times. While they did go a million miles an hour for a good portion of the match there was this nice segment in the middle were Alex Shelley was isolated but both challengers for a good amount of time. While Shelley was trying to make a tag there were a series of blind tags between the Bucks and Hooligans that pissed off the team getting tagged out. It was funny to watch and really smart because both teams wanted to be in there with the weakened Shelley so they could get the win. In fact throughout the whole matches that tags were done intelligently. Both Bucks got their asses handed to them early on by KUSHIDA and Shelley so they would angrily tag in a Hooligan. But for the most part there weren’t instances of teams doing something dumb to get taken out of the match. Naturally things did break down into total insanity once Shelley was able to make the tag and that was a blast. There was a botch from Kozlov that I’m not sure if he did it on purpose. He went for a dive to the floor and tried to spring off the second rope, it didn’t work and he got his leg tied up in the middle and top rope (like Foley did to his ear only this was his ankle). It was weird and it looked like he might have done it on purpose. Maybe, I’m probably wrong about that but I’ve never seen Koslov do a dive to the floor where he tried to spring off the second rope (I mean just think what would happen). Anyway other than the possibly intentional botch everything looked great and the match was a blast. Reminded me almost of a Bucks match in PWG.
****¾ *


_IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship Match_
*El Desperado w/Taka Michinoku and some other guy vs. Ryusuke Taguchi(c)*

Wasn’t really a huge fan of this. Desperado’s allies jumped Taguchi before the match even started and they hit him with a chair and the belt. So Desperado controls the match and he is OK in this part of the match. A little too much ass based offense for my liking (it felt like the comeback was more of a comedy spot). They went back and forth for a while afterwards, the heels outside got involved a little bit more, and then they reached the conclusion. I mean everything was decent enough but nothing stood out too much and I didn’t find anything to be all that exciting. 
****


_Never Open Weight Championship:_
*Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yujiro Takahashi(c)*

This was not what I was expecting at all but it was still pretty awesome. Takahashi comes out with this flamboyant entrance and basically has a stripper come to the ring and dance before the match starts. So my gut reaction was that he would be this cowardly and despicable heel. That was not the case at all, he was a heel but there was nothing cowardly about him. Dude was a badass and had an absolute war with Ishi. I get what they tried to do with this title and it makes for some fun matches. Just two badasses beating the shit out of each other. If you like great selling and a more complex story than what I just talked about you might not enjoy this. It didn’t bother me at all because this match is a change of pace match on the show and it does a great job at doing that here. 
****½* 


*YOSHI-HASHI and Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Katsuyori Shibata and Hirooki Goto 
*
Nakamura was cool here. He has a great character. Now I’m out of good things to say about the match. It was boring, really boring. Is this what the tag matches at house shows are like? I struggled to pay attention and maintain interest. Boring match. I feel like I must have been missing something here. 
**¾ *


*Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito *

Great match. Okada seems to be taking Naito lightly when the match starts out. He’s very cocky and seems to be looking down on Naito. That doesn’t last for long because Naito hits a stiff slap on Okada and Okada was basically knocked out from it. He spends the bulk of the match in semi-conscious state and the selling is just amazing. It wasn’t until I saw Naito hit him in the head again that I became confident that Okada wasn’t actually knocked out. Naito takes advantage of the injury and tries to knock out Okada for good. Okada battles through all of this and gets his comeback going but he always seems off. His selling was just amazing. They build to a fantastic conclusion where Naito hits some of the best looking suplexes that you will ever see. Okada’s strategy on offense seemed to be to break Naito’s neck. It seemed like he almost succeeded, particularly on the Rainmaker that ended the match. The match told a great story, some of the things they did looked brutal, and I loved the early character work.
*****¼ *


_IWGP Heavyweight Championship Match:_
*AJ Styles(c) w/Jeff Jarrett vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi *

Pretty cool match here. It was a nice mix of a Japanese main event and old school US main event. You had both guys battling for control of the match but you would have AJ cheating to gain control of the match. The match was entertaining but what I really liked was how pissed off the crowd would get when AJ would cheat. When Tanahashi had the match won and Jarrett pulled the ref out of the ring and laid him out it was just amazing how pissed off the crowd was. The pace gradually increased as did the intensity and all of the cheating from AJ got the crowd super behind Tanahashi. You certainly knew it was a big deal when he got the win. The match was really easy to watch and the over top heel antics was a nice change of pace after all the other matches on the card. 
****¾ *​
Great show. The undercard had lots of solid matches and the matches got better as the show progressed. There were a few matches that I wasn’t a huge fan of but for the most part the whole show was really enjoyable.


----------



## Good News Barrett

anyone need spoilers for tonight's event?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Just heard that AJ won the title from Tana :mark:


----------



## Good News Barrett

clean sweep for bullet club


----------



## Paul Rudd

Bullet Club back on top! :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Bullet Club with all the titles again? fpalm

Why is this happening? enaldo


----------



## BornBad

this is stupid...


----------



## Good News Barrett

as long as they sell the shirts..

Ibushi is the favorite for NJPW cup, AJ vs Ibushi at invasion attack?? damn.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Shibata/Goto losing makes no god damn sense...

God, I hate this fucking faction.


----------



## HOJO

WHAT THE FUCKING COCK IS THIS? :fuckthis

Go the fuck away you piece of shit faction.


----------



## Good News Barrett

AJ/Tanahashi wasn't any good until the blood. after that it was really good.

finish was clean as fuck too.


----------



## WBS

Maybe it was too soon for Shibata/Goto to lose the straps, but i pretty much like The BC dominance to give them proper heat.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I gotta say that I am OK & happy with all the title changes except for SHIBATA & Goto losing the tag titles. Just why. :side:


----------



## Corey

They weren't the only tag team losing their straps early:

*(9) GHC Tag Championship Match:* [32nd Champions] “TMDK” Mikey Nicholls & Shane Haste vs. [Challengers] “K.E.S.” Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr.

◆*Winner:* Archer (29:04) following the Killer Bomb on Haste.
~ Champions fall on their 1st title defense. K.E.S. become the 33rd generation champions.
~ TMDK demanded for a rematch.

Match looks too damn long.


----------



## WBS

Jack Evans 187 said:


> They weren't the only tag team losing their straps early:
> 
> *(9) GHC Tag Championship Match:* [32nd Champions] “TMDK” Mikey Nicholls & Shane Haste vs. [Challengers] “K.E.S.” Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr.
> 
> ◆*Winner:* Archer (29:04) following the Killer Bomb on Haste.
> ~ Champions fall on their 1st title defense. K.E.S. become the 33rd generation champions.
> ~ TMDK demanded for a rematch.
> 
> Match looks too damn long.


30 minutes? WOW!


----------



## Cliffy

archer and davey winning the GHC tag straps :fuckthis


----------



## Insomnia

NastyYaffa said:


> Just heard that AJ won the title from Tana :mark:


So, what's next Yujiro vs Ishii again or Makabe for the Never? :lol


----------



## HOJO

I'll kill myself if Yujiro wins a title again


----------



## Vårmakos

WELL FUCK ME FOR READING THE SPOILER THREAD, BUT I REALLY THOUGHT AJ HAD NO CHANCE OF WINNING AND WE WERE BACK TO TANAHASHIWINS STATUS QUO.

Meiyu Tag losing the straps already is total bullshit.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Meiyu Tag losing was ridiculous. And not to hot on Styles winning the title again. Would much rather Nakamura gone on to win it instead.


----------



## Joshi Judas

So over the Bullet Club. Stable deserves to die a miserable death.

Can we please get Shinskayy into the WHC picture now?


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Meiyu need to bury the hell out of Bullet Club's tag division. 

And I'd love to see CHAOS start a feud with Bullet Club. Have Nakamura lift the belt off of Styles. 

And then get rid of them. Anderson and Styles and OMEGA can stay. The rest need to take a hike.


----------



## VanHammerFan

I'm fine with AJ getting the belt back. His first run was extremely cold up until the G1 where he proved his legitimacy over there. I think he'll have a better 2nd run.

I, too, am bothered with Meiyu Tag essentially getting Christian'ed. They were over big time, feel good story, fans wanted it... then they drop it first defense. 

I was hoping they would have a dominant run for most of 2015. I just hope they don't get locked into a long cycle of flipping the belts back and forth with Anderson/Gallows. My silver lining is that IF Shibata isn't tag title tied, then it always leaves the option for him to compete for a top singles belt -or- maybe this will be the year they pull the trigger on him winning the G1. I can dream....


----------



## Vårmakos

On the bright side of things, Mascara Dorada/Omega is happening. :mark:


----------



## Corey

Made my way through most of New Beginning in Osaka. Been pretty good. Skipped the first 3 matches though, because who cares?

Honma vs. Ibushi is the match everyone had their hearts set on, but it wasn't a classic so don't get your hopes up. A fun 12-minute sprint with a lot of action packed inside those 12 minutes. Honma missed his first I don't know how many headbutt attempts.  Not the MOTN and not a MOTYC, but still qality from its position on the card. *** 1/2

Jr. Tag Title 3-way was a blast. They went all out and the Bucks were on FIRE. My favorite match of the show thus far. *** 1/2

Omega vs. Taguchi was solid. Went a little longer than I would've liked, but Taguchi put up a good effort. They also stuck flagpoles in each other's asses, so that's different. ***

Skimmed through both 6-man tags. I'll be interested to see if they have an Okada/Fale singles match sometime soon and where it'll go from there. The Nagata & Nakamura exchanges in the other match were cool. Looking forward to their match this weekend. (Y)

Only the last two matches to go. It's a shame I have to work, because there's too much good wrestling going on today!


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

VanHammerFan said:


> I'm fine with AJ getting the belt back. His first run was extremely cold up until the G1 where he proved his legitimacy over there. I think he'll have a better 2nd run.
> 
> I, too, am bothered with Meiyu Tag essentially getting Christian'ed. They were over big time, feel good story, fans wanted it... then they drop it first defense.
> 
> I was hoping they would have a dominant run for most of 2015. I just hope they don't get locked into a long cycle of flipping the belts back and forth with Anderson/Gallows. My silver lining is that IF Shibata isn't tag title tied, then it always leaves the option for him to compete for a top singles belt -or- maybe this will be the year they pull the trigger on him winning the G1. I can dream....


They could pull the trigger with Shibata and G1. It'd be smart, and he's fantastic. But I dunno if they'll push him that so quickly.

I just hope to God it's not another Goto-Shibata program. I mean, they're fantastic together, but that story is done.

I'm hoping:

They win it back right away and go on to hold it for the rest of the year.

Or...

Goto and Shibata go on to compete for the New Japan Cup and G1.


----------



## VanHammerFan

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> They could pull the trigger with Shibata and G1. It'd be smart, and he's fantastic. But I dunno if they'll push him that so quickly.
> 
> I just hope to God it's not another Goto-Shibata program. I mean, they're fantastic together, but that story is done.
> 
> I'm hoping:
> 
> They win it back right away and go on to hold it for the rest of the year.
> 
> Or...
> 
> Goto and Shibata go on to compete for the New Japan Cup and G1.


I wish they would have Shibata win the G1. But I feel as if his best chance to win it was 2013. I have given up hope that they will ever push Goto to the main event.

Can already tell they are gonna have Fale win the NJC. He'll then go after the IC, beat Nakamura, and Bullet Club will have all the belts. That then frees Shinsuke up to win the G1 and challenge Styles at the Dome (with Nakamura winning). I know people are against a gaijin main eventing the Dome, but a year great matches and another G1 under his belt will put AJ up on that level. 

It will be boring, but I think Bullet Club and, more specifically, AJ will have the title for a good part of 2015. He may drop it in the summer for a minute, but he'll get it back. Jado/Gedo are hell bent on this thing being nWo, so I expect the landscape to be like WCW 97 with nothing but Bullet Club for the next 10 months up until *hopefully* Nakamura ends it at the Tokyo Dome. I don't want it to be Tanahashi or Okada. It needs to be Shinsuke. That's the biggest and freshest match NJPW can give. He's been kept a distance from AJ for a reason.


----------



## Lazyking

Okada needs to beat Tanahashi at Wrestle Kingdom though so I can see that happening.


----------



## Raindust

What Okada needs to do is to close a Tokyo Dome show as the winner. If Swagsuke vs Styles happens for the IWGP strap, it will be the one to main event.


Really bored of the Bullet Club. Hope Suzuki Gun comes back and Misu restores order.


----------



## Vårmakos

chosequin said:


> So, what's next Yujiro vs Ishii again or Makabe for the Never? :lol


Tama Tonga's time is now.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

I was stoked that the ROH fb page ruined the results for the show last night.


----------



## Morrison17

Finally Styles is champ again.
But it would have been a lot better if he never lost it on the first place.


----------



## WBS

Maybe it's been already discussed: why Naito got booed at Osaka??


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/511287356876283905
They even cheered YOSHI-HASHI over Naito, ffs.


----------



## doctor doom

I'm happy that Styles went over, but now who faces him? Who beats him? Logic says he'll hold the title until G1 at least. Does Nakamura beat him? Who wins the NJ Cup?


----------



## Corey

New Japan Cup Finals should be Fale vs. Ibushi. Ibushi should win and challenge AJ. I wanna see that match pretty badly. 

Styles will likely have the belt until King of Pro Wrestling at least. I'd like to see him hold it all the way til next year's Wrestle Kingdom, where he loses it to Nakamura. Okada can battle Ibushi while Tanahashi squares off with Fale for the IC Strap.


----------



## Good News Barrett

Nakamura/AJ sounds likely to me at KOPW. That much going to blow everything out lol. 

and Nakamura/Okada for Tokyo Dome. Nakamura gets his win back and Okada loses another main event.


----------



## Samaael

NJPW new Beginning in Okaka

1.	Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
These are the two top and really only young lions I think. The young lions scene is pretty sick at the moment with the dojo down to a skeleton apparently. These are guys are good but don’t have the aura that Okada did back 2009. Pretty drab match really. No psychology. Openers aren’t meant to be out of this world but this could have been better really. They just came out and did moves really. There were some pretty stiff forearms which were sold which is good for an opener.
*
2. Captain New Japan & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Mascara Dorada & Tiger Mask

This match sucked more than the first one I think. No build up to Dorada’s flip thing. He got a roll-up on Hirasawa. Nothing. Might lead to future angles.

3/4
2.	Chase Owens & Rob Conway vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Jushin Thunder Liger
I had little care for this match but it exceeded expectation somewhat. Conway brought something a bit different and was involved in everything that was good in the match from his selling and stuff with Tenzan and his signature moves to give Chase the pin fall against Jushin. This is essentially a hype match for the title matches at the next PPV. Chase gave Jushin his finisher which is a package powerbomb, it looked mean, apart from that he brought nothing to this match. 
**
3.	Tomaoki Honma vs Kota Ibushi.
Probably the match up I was most looking forward to this whole double main event and it could only get match 4 on the card which was disappointing. This shouldn’t stop from putting on a great match. Honma’s the most wrestler in the universe. I think the angle here is that Honma took Ibushi’s spot in the G1. Im not sure what the reason was in kayfabe, I think Ibushi basically needed a break. 
Great first 2 to 4 mins. Both guys go for high impact move and both don’t pay off. Honma went for headbutt obviously. Then Ibushi goes heelish and like boots him in the head and then Honma brings some heat and the crowd pops. Awesome stuff. Again wish this was later on the card. Could have been the semi-final event easy. 
The next few segments in the rising action was really good. Some innovative and familiar things coming off. Timing for spots was great. Honma in particular impressed me in this respect. He really is a great worker and should be given a bigger push. The events in the rising to climax generally cantered around both workers going for high impact moves and missing. Honma missed a lot of his headbutts. 
Needed more of a finish. Seemed to be cut short. Cant give this four stars. Really needed to be higher up the card. Hope this doesn’t disappoint me when the later matches aren’t as good as this one or on par.
***1/2
4.	reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
Sick of these matches. Obviously a spotfest. A great spotfest? No such thing really. There are matches that are spotty and ‘unreal’ but they can have stories: im referring to KUSHIDA vs Riccochet. No stories going on here. A lot of athletic type stuff. A lot of things didn’t make much sense. But very athletic moves and double moves that evolved into other moves. It was okay. Almost 3 stars.
**3/4
5.	
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
Kenny Omega (c) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi
I wasn’t looking forward to this either. Neither worker has impressed me lately. Their match at WK wasn’t great. Ive seen Omega do great things especially in DDT but its few and far between. 

This was definitely better than the WK match from what I can remember and beats the hell out of the previous match on this card, that’s for sure. Some terrific build up for the finish. A missed finisher by Omega fitted in well. Issues in it obviously. But the match had some kind of finish and that’s what I look for.
***1/4
6.	BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Toru Yano) & Kazushi Sakuraba
This match looked like it belonged in the hype house shows. Not much in this. Okada looked good and got over, hyping whatever transition thing hes got going on with Fale. I think booking is doing something like giving Okada a little feud with super big heel Fale to get him over and transition him onto another title challenge. They had some nice segments and Fale got over this match as well. He definitely didn’t look weak which is good going into the next event. Tonga did okay with the time he had. He put Okada over I think which makes sense because Fale is having his thing with Okada and Yujiro is better than him. I think Fale is better for what he is in comparison to Tonga as well. Tonga should be just a dude that walks out with the stable and that’s it. Hes not very good really. I don’t know what Sakuraba’s doing. He spent no time in the ring. Don’t know whats going on there. 

**




7.	CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Satoshi Kojima, Tetsuya Naito & Yuji Nagata
Common theme now. Decent matches with no extended finish. This is understandable because it is still the undercard but we’re getting to the back end, we want to see some action. Some nice segments here. It is a good match. What happened in this match? Um… Kojima and Ishii had an extended forearm competition which the crowd dug. Yoshi was pretty hopeless and looked like he was carried by Naito in the finishing sequence. Yuji Nagata stood out I think and so he should being a veteran and in good shape and also being in line for the IC title shot. 
***

8.	Tag title:
Bullet club vs. the champs Goto and Shibata
Giving this four stars. Tremendous finishing segment. Gollows almost ruined with his impeccably bad timing. He is nothing in comparison to Giant Bernard. Shibata’s late comeback although ill-fated was tremendous. I liked it a lot. Was very compelling at times. The finish was good, I liked how Shibata did the fightback in the manner he did it in, he was the fresh man so he did the finish. Goto not making the save worked because he had endured the majority of the punishment from Bullet Club. Could have had more stars if it wasn’t for Gollows and maybe some kind of psychology limb work. I didn’t like the result I guess primarily because I like Shibata a lot he needs time with a belt and so does Goto for that matter. These are guys that need a sustained push. I know its great having straps on heels but these guys need some elevation.

****
9.	IWGP heavyweight championship: AJ vs. tanahashi

Great slow beginning segment with build up to AJ getting his drop kick away. Tanahashi spent time and outsmarting AJ basically and working his arm (negating the styles clash) so that made sense. AJ went for his drop kick and missed because Tanahashi outsmarted him. Logical storytelling, that’s what we want, compelling storytelling. Tanahashi then missed a senton onto outside which AJ something to work with. Capitalising on the potentially injured back. Tanahashi attempted a fightback now and then but AJ kept sneaking his way in front in terms of momentum. Logical good stuff. Nothing bad here. 
AJ then tried to transition the focus onto his arms. Tanahashi made a comeback through forearms I think or a little lariat. Then he did like a senton off the top rope after copping heaps of slams on his back. Didn’t make sense at all really. I have read Tanahashi certainly isn’t the most perfect worker out there and this is probably why.
The match good up until Tanahashi bled hardway. Everything seemed lost and in slow motion for the end of the match. It looked Tana had done some decent damage. They couldn’t get any momentum really and struggled to get the crowd involved. Dissapointing. 
***3/4


----------



## Samaael

Vårmakos said:


> Tama Tonga's time is now.


No its not


----------



## Good News Barrett

Styles & Bullet Club killing it again

damn fine promo


----------



## HOJO

So. many. stupid. ass. Factions. It hurts. A LOT

Unless it's Shinsuke, I really don't care for who beats AJ or how the faction breaks up and fucks off. It could be fucking Gedo does it. Just go



Vårmakos said:


> Tama Tonga's time is now.


Pls no.


----------



## Samaael

DDT Sweet Dreams

Next up extreme KOD title match I think
Akito © vs. Makoto Oishi
Nice promo video to begin. A bit different. 
Nice beginning segments. A sweet segment of ground work to begin with a bunch innovative transitions. I really liked this. A very interesting angle when Akito just sits down after having his leg worked on. He crosses his legs and just sits there, imposing some psychological baulk and Oishi stands there looks around and kicks his leg. A bit of a postmodern touch here. I liked it. 
The match was very back and forth with no clear dominating dude. The leg is worked into the finish. Very good match. Went from orientation to later parts of a rise of action quickly. The finish wasn’t clearly defined. Finished with a strange submission. There must not have been rope breaks in this one due to title match stipulations. A lot of innovations on spots in this match which I loved. Great storytelling.
***3/4
Harashima, Endo and Takeshita vs. Kota Ibushi and Strong BJ Daisuke Sekimoto and Yuji Obakayashi 
Out of this world. Amazing finish. The triple team stomp by Ibushi was a little underwhelming. I watched this last night so I cant remember detailed analysis/spots. Just take my word for it. ****1/4.


----------



## Ruiner87

Copy/paste from the actual thread because I posted here by accident WHOOPS

Opener was boring, can't blame them. It's a couple of kids in their 20's and they were given 5 minutes. **1/2* Second match; when Tiger Mask IV is the best person wrestling, you've got problems. This was no good. *DUD* Third match was a little better than the last tag, but it wasn't good by any means. Conway is bad, Liger is old, Tenzan is old. I don't really have anything to say. ***

And then Ibushi and Honma came out to save the show. This match was very good, and the crowd was so totally into it. I'm almost entirely that this was the first time the crowd popped all night. Ibushi did that crazy backflip kick in the corner, and my jaw dropped a little. Nice ending after the match too. Good PPV showing after his amazing match at WK9. I went ****1/2* on it.

Three way tag match was pretty good too, even if I didn't like the outcome. The only guys here that really jump out at me are KUSHIDA and Shelley, who are awesome. reDRagon are geeks. The Young Bucks are geeks. Still, good action and it didn't overstay its welcome. *****

Finishing where I left off with New Beginning in Osaka:

The Omega/Taguchi match was pretty boring. Didn't like the silly bullshit with the flag, and this was a huge disappointment compared to their WK9 match. ***1/2*

First six man tag was alright. Just seemed like a vehicle for the Okada/Fale showdown. It was a match. ****

Next six man was much better. Still not off the charts or anything, but a decent addition to the card.* ****

Anderson/Gallows vs. Shibata/Goto was more fun than their Wrestle Kingdom match, which I didn't think much of. Nice pace, crowd was really into it. Good stuff. ****1/4*

Styles/Tanahashi was pretty good too. Nice high spots. Tanahashi being busted open hard way was cool. Really liked the ending. ****1/2*

Overall, a thumbs in the middle show that could have been a recommendation if there were a *great* main event. However, the event was basically a bunch of matches that I enjoyed watching (and a few that I didn't), but would never go out of my way to recommend to anyone. Three star city, basically. I guess if you're a fan of Bullet Club, there's plenty of reason to watch. This event made me look at the card for the upcoming Sendai PPV, and realise that it will be much of the same, even if the two big matches there deliver. Maybe filling your cards up with tag team matches isn't the best decision.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Aaron S. said:


> So. many. stupid. ass. Factions. It hurts. A LOT
> 
> Unless it's Shinsuke, I really don't care for who beats AJ or how the faction breaks up and fucks off. It could be fucking Gedo does it. Just go
> 
> 
> Pls no.


Factions have been part of their promotions since Riki Choshu's army and the UWFi wars, the nWo, Team 2000, Great Bash Heel, and so on.

They don't work like they do in the United States. Relax.


----------



## HOJO

Just because it's engraved in their history doesn't make it good or okay.

And it's not good.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Aaron S. said:


> Just because it's engraved in their history doesn't make it good or okay.
> 
> And it's not good.


Yeah, I sorry but Team 2000, Choshu Army, and nWo Japan are GOAT.
Suzukigun and Chaos (more of a lose association) are pretty cool.

Dragon Gate, NOAH, and NJPW all have factions get used to it.


----------



## HOJO

No dude, I'm fine w/those factions lol


Bullet Club itself is shit, tho.


----------



## Corey

New Beginning in Sendai results:



> *New Japan Pro Wrestling “NEW BEGINNING in SENDAI”, 2/14/2015 [Sat] 18:00 @ Sendai Sun Plaza Hall in Miyagi
> 2,900 Spectators
> *
> 
> _~ Ryusuke Taguchi and Togi Makabe will not be able to compete to day due to illness and or injury the event has been changed to reflect their absence._
> 
> (1) Satoshi Kojima & Yohei Komatsu vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Captain New Japan
> *◆Winner*: Nakanishi (*6:19*) following the Hercules Cutter on Komatsu.
> 
> (2) Tiger Mask IV & Jay White vs. Kyle O’Reilly & Bobby Fish
> *◆Winner*: O’Reilly (*10:31*) following the Chasing The Dragon on White.
> 
> (3) KUSHIDA, Alex Shelley & Mascara Dorada vs. Kenny Omega, Matt & Nick Jackson
> *◆Winner*: Dorada (*11:11*) via pin-fall on Omega.
> _~ Dorada with the win over the IWGP Jr. Champion and has in turn solidified his claim as the next challenger for the belt._
> 
> (4) *NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Championship Match*: [90th Champion] Jushin Liger vs. [Challenger] Chase Owens
> *◆Winner*: Liger (*7:49*) with a European Clutch.
> _~ 2nd successful title defense_.
> _~ Liger accepted Tiger Mask IV’s challenge for the belt._
> 
> (5) *NWA World Heavyweight Championship Match*: [90th Champion] Rob Conway vs. [Challenger] Hiroyoshi Tenzan
> *◆Winner*: Tenzan (*11:50*) with a Moonsault.
> _~ Conway falls in defense. Tenzan becomes the 91st champion._
> 
> (6) Tetsuya Naito & Kota Ibushi vs. Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba
> *◆Winner*: Naito (*12:51*) via counter pin on Yano, Naito countered the Urakasumi.
> 
> (7) Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI vs. Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi
> *◆Winner*: Okada (*9:55*) following the Rainmaker on Yujiro.
> 
> (8) *Special 6 Man Tag Match*: Hiroshi Tanahashi, Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows & Tama Tonga
> *◆Winner*: Tanahashi (*12:07*) with the High Fly Flow on Tonga.
> 
> _~ Due to Makabe still being ill he will not be able to make the defense today, it was announced that Tomohiro Ishii and Tomoaki Honma will compete to determine the new champion._
> (9) *NEVER Openweight Championship Decision Match*: Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tomoaki Honma
> *◆Winner*: Ishii (*24:46*) following a Vertical Fall style Brainbuster.
> _~ Ishii becomes the 7th generation champion._
> 
> (10) *IWGP Intercontinental Championship Match*: [10th Champion] Shinsuke Nakamura vs.[Challenger] Yuji Nagata
> *◆Winner*: Nakamura (*17:55*) following the BomaYe.
> _~ 3rd successful title defense_


Couple title changes here. Feel bad for Makabe, couldn't even have a title defense. Match 3 looks good and Omega/Dorada should be fun. Naito goes 2-for-2 in tag matches on the week. May have something in store for him in the NJ Cup. Love the length of the main event.


----------



## 449

lol AJ is so over in Japan, really cool to see. loved the show!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lariatoh!

I'm a fan of Nagata, but it's obvious he's lost maybe two steps. The striking style match Shinskay likes to have, helped Nagata look better, but he's hobbling around. Even though I couldn't understand the pre-match interview, I got the gist that his age is playing a role and people think he can't do it anymore and this was his chance to show everyone and his son, he's still got it. So the in ring sort of matched the story.

Please I hope it's not Fale who takes the belt from Shinskay. Give the rub to someone else. Either Shibata or in a rematch with Ibushi. But a Bullet Club member makes sense, as it would be a dirty win and would protect Shinskay, and lead him to a feud with Styles.


----------



## Vårmakos

i cry


----------



## Samaael

wrestle-1 Sunrise Tour 30/1 

AKIRA, Ryota Hama, Rionne Fujiwara & El Hijo del Pantera vs. NOSAWA Rongai, MAZADA, Andy Wu & Hiroki Murase
I only saw the last 3 mins of this match. Im not going to give it a rating. Not much happening. 

WRESTLE-1 vs DESPERADO: Hiroshi Yamato vs. TAJIRI

Short match to put TAJIRI over. I liked Yamato back in the day but he's putting over Tajiri here. Not sure what purpose this serves, Yamato’s a good worker and he looked good here. Didn’t see much of anything compelling here. Makes more sense to Yamato over. TAJIRI is there to elevate other dudes in my opinion.
*1/2
(3) KASSEN Special Single Match ~ WRESTLE-1 vs ZERO1 War~: Daiki Inaba vs. Masato Tanaka

This was a good sprint. I like sprints, straight to the finish. Inaba put up a decent fight. Everything made sense, some stiff moves. I love Tanaka’s sliding forearm smash, always looks great. Terrific transitions, very seamless. Good match up.
***
Minoru Tanaka & Seiki Yoshioka vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue & Yusuke Kodama
Not as good as the last match. A spotfest. All of them apart from Minoru were doing their moves trying to get over. No real finish. Some nice little things that were a bit different. Nice beginning. Fizzled towards the end. Nothing compelling but good sequences.
**1/4
WRESTLE-1 vs DESPERADO: KAI vs. Masayuki Kono
A bit of build up for this match. I have the feeling this is basically to see who gets the no.2 spot in the company so there’s a lot riding on it. Kono is the former champ and he beat KAI in the championship tournament which Kono won I think. Kono’s part of the heel desperado. This should be good. 
It turns out it wasn’t very good. Kono had no interest in this at all. Nothing happening. Sudden finish. 
*
KASSEN Special Single Match ~ WRESTLE-1 vs ZERO1 War~: Masakatsu Funaki & Jiro “Ikemen” Kuroshio vs. Hideki Suzuki [FREE] & Yusaku Obata
This was a terrific match, especially for a match with a count out finish. Terriric initial psychology. They worked each worker into the match brilliantly. Kuroshio was the whipping boy and didn’t sell towards the end which was the only real downfall here. Suzuki kept tagging out because he felt Kuroshio didn’t possess the ability to be in the same ring as him, was very good and easy to watch. The hot tag wasn’t as good as it could have been. Kuroshio did impress me though when he was in the ring for the initial segments. This seemed like a bit of hype match for Zero One feud. Suzuki looked terrific, he was particularly brutal and played the heel quite well.
*** A few issues but I liked this match.

WRESTLE-1 Tag Team Title Match
Team 246 (Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo) (c) vs. Desperado (KAZMA SAKAMOTO & Koji Doi)
Dissapointing match really. A bit of a cluster mess of a match. Heel referees, outside interference. I really liked the look of KAZMA’s charisma. 
*1/2

Title match 
Keiji Mutoh vs. Manabu Soya.

This was a stylised match. I don’t feel compelled to give this a good rating but I will because it did all the things I like to see in a match. The structure was tight and rigid. Mutoh worked Soya’s leg. He gave him like 20 dragon leg screws. The legwork worked into the finish where Soya tapped out to a figure four I think. At the same time, I didn’t find the match particularly exciting. There was no real climax so to speak, so it was missing that. Mutoh was really good. I think Soya’s got a bit to work on. I think it was almost up to him to start the finish, but he didn’t do it very well he just delivered like a bunch of slammy power moves and went for the pinfall and the crowd didn’t engage at all. I liked this match better than main event at New Beginning in Osaka and I gave that ***3/4 so I have to give this something better because I thought it was better. So im giving it.
****


----------



## Samaael

Vårmakos said:


> i cry


tag titles changed hands as well shiiiit


----------



## Good News Barrett

Lariatoh! said:


> I'm a fan of Nagata, but it's obvious he's lost maybe two steps. The striking style match Shinskay likes to have, helped Nagata look better, but he's hobbling around. Even though I couldn't understand the pre-match interview, I got the gist that his age is playing a role and people think he can't do it anymore and this was his chance to show everyone and his son, he's still got it. So the in ring sort of matched the story.
> 
> Please I hope it's not Fale who takes the belt from Shinskay. Give the rub to someone else. Either Shibata or in a rematch with Ibushi. But a Bullet Club member makes sense, as it would be a dirty win and would protect Shinskay, and lead him to a feud with Styles.


the story with Nagata is that when he found himself not booked for WK9 and only in dark rumble match made him think if he should hang the boots, then he saw what Ibushi/Nakamura did and wanted to top them so he wanted to have one last go at IC title.

The presence of his buddies Tenkoji and Nakanishi was to hype tension that he could win the title.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

Nakamura/Nagata did not meet expectations. I never believed Nagata was going to win. Nakamura did give him more, but he had to for Nagata's sake. Not as good as the 2014 G1 match. I got stubborn old man vibes from Nagata.


----------



## Samaael

http://www.dailymotion.com/playlists/user/JAHMAL1111/1

DDT Saitama being uploaded


----------



## Lariatoh!

Good News Barrett said:


> the story with Nagata is that when he found himself not booked for WK9 and only in dark rumble match made him think if he should hang the boots, then he saw what Ibushi/Nakamura did and wanted to top them so he wanted to have one last go at IC title.
> 
> The presence of his buddies Tenkoji and Nakanishi was to hype tension that he could win the title.


Could I be a pain and ask what your thoughts are on the CHAOS faction is at the moment. Are they tweeners/faces? What is the relationship between Okada(Gedo) and Nakamura? Naka is meant to be the leader, however he is so eccentric that he seems to be on his own plane while Okada is led around by Gedo and seems to be his wise advisor... Then there's Ishii who works with Naka more than Okada... 

It's very interesting seeing Okada is always looking for the IWGP while Naka is happy with the IC and not getting in Okada's way...

What are your thoughts in this storyline?


----------



## Good News Barrett

Lariatoh! said:


> Could I be a pain and ask what your thoughts are on the CHAOS faction is at the moment. Are they tweeners/faces? What is the relationship between Okada(Gedo) and Nakamura? Naka is meant to be the leader, however he is so eccentric that he seems to be on his own plane while Okada is led around by Gedo and seems to be his wise advisor... Then there's Ishii who works with Naka more than Okada...
> 
> It's very interesting seeing Okada is always looking for the IWGP while Naka is happy with the IC and not getting in Okada's way...
> 
> What are your thoughts in this storyline?


First they started as heels by turning on GBH led by Makabe. Yano and Nakamura were the founding fathers of CHAOS. They're tweeners now with Okada, YOSHI-HASHI & Jado more to face-ish and Nakamura, Yano, Gedo & Ishii to heel-ish side. 

Okada joined CHAOS early 2012 (no angles, he just joined them via promo after coming back from CMLL) and picked Gedo as his manager/mouthpiece. 

Nakamura's whole gimmick is he doesn't care, so i guess that's why he's not frequently after the IWGP title. He's the defacto leader but since we never really get any angles in big NJPW shows, i'm not really sure if they have anointed Okada as the new crown jewel.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Yep this as much as I thought also... which means I don't think there is much in way of storyline going on right now. The two "bosses" faced off at G1, but nothing came of Okada winning that I'm aware of.


----------



## Good News Barrett

I ♥ KEMONITO;45311578 said:


> Nakamura/Nagata did not meet expectations. I never believed Nagata was going to win. Nakamura did give him more, but he had to for Nagata's sake. Not as good as the 2014 G1 match. I got stubborn old man vibes from Nagata.


From what i've heard Nagata is not someone who pulls back talents, no sell and political stuffs etc. i mean he's been around forever and he has same amount of IWGP title reigns as AJ Styles.

if you're looking for stubborn old man look no further than Nakanishi. This guy is awful. 

Most old guys there are quite cool and lose clean to younger guys. Tenzan, Kojima, Suzuki (Meltzer said he's heard from many sources that Suzuki is a genius and noone has any bad things to say about him even though he looks like a badass motherfucking assassin)


----------



## Good News Barrett

Lariatoh! said:


> Yep this as much as I thought also... which means I don't think there is much in way of storyline going on right now. The two "bosses" faced off at G1, but nothing came of Okada winning that I'm aware of.


G1 final was coming out of party of sorts for Okada. The previous cocky young boy upstaged by new heel (AJ) so he wanted to prove a point that he wants to gets his title so bad. Even by knocking the fuck out of his own stable mate. 3 Rainmakers!


----------



## ZEROVampire

*New Japan Cup 2015*

YOSHI-HASHI vs Yujiro Takahashi
Togi Makabe vs Tomoaki Honma
Satoshi Kojima vs Katsuyori Shibata
Yuji Nagata vs Hirooki Goto
Kota Ibushi vs Doc Gallows
Tetsuya Naito vs Karl Anderson
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Toru Yano
Kazuchika Okada vs Bad Luck Fale


----------



## Corey

Ibushi/Gallows, Okada/Fale, and Naito/Anderson all in the first round sound (Y). I still wanna predict Fale/Ibushi in the finals, but man, that's tough to do when you see Fale facing Okada right off the bat! Ibushi vs. Tana, Okada, or Fale would all be fine with me.

That match listing is for the March 5th show, btw.


----------



## Lariatoh!

ZEROVampire said:


> *New Japan Cup 2015*
> 
> YOSHI-HASHI vs Yujiro Takahashi
> Togi Makabe vs Tomoaki Honma
> Satoshi Kojima vs Katsuyori Shibata
> Yuji Nagata vs Hirooki Goto
> Kota Ibushi vs Doc Gallows
> Tetsuya Naito vs Karl Anderson
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Toru Yano
> Kazuchika Okada vs Bad Luck Fale


If those are the brackets - in the second round there could be a big possibility of getting Tana/Okada and Shibata/Goto again... 

But Fale might be booked to beat Okada (with interference) so Tana and Okada doesn't happen again, and we get the Okada downward spiral story...

No Suzuki


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan




----------



## Good News Barrett

This is your time SHIBATA

I'll cancel my NJPW World subscription if Shibata doesn't win


----------



## Corey

Well, the right side of the bracket is weak as fuck, but my Finals prediction is now Fale vs. Shibata.

If we get Tanahashi/Ibushi in the 2nd round, WOW. There's so many great match possibilities in that left bracket.


----------



## Groovemachine

No Ishii?!! That makes me a sad panda.


----------



## El Dandy

I love Shibata, but he's not winning and nor do I want him to win. They're not taking the title off AJ already, so that renders the NJC winner challenging for the HW title useless.

Have to think Underboss is going to be the guy.

He's gonna beat Okada, Naito, and Tanahashi in route to beating whomever wins between Shibata/Goto in the second round of that bracket.

Fale is gonna be the guy who takes the IC off of Nakamura for good. They tested him out last year, but with how he's been booked in the last few months this is the direction they're going. Because Fale is Bullet Club, it also makes sense as to why he would challenge for the IC over the HW. 

Would be a magic moment if they let Honma make the Final.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Groovemachine said:


> No Ishii?!! That makes me a sad panda.


Ishii is wrestling in a tag match on one of the shows. And his NEVER Openweight Championship is one of the 3 belts the winner of the NJC winner could go for.


----------



## Corey

My heart still wants Ibushi, but he has no shot in that left side of the bracket.

Finally watched the Sendai show last night. It was crazy how over Honma was and how he SHOULD have won the NEVER Title match after the piledriver move, but then the match hit overkill mode and it hindered my overall enjoyment. *** 3/4 for it though. Match of the week for the company.

Nakamura/Nagata did nothing for me. Like I literally never got into it. Crowd was completely dead. Nagata wasn't bad or anything, there was just no heat whatsoever. What a shame.

OH and that Bullet Club vs. Dorada & TS 6-man was super fun. Really looking forward to Omega/Dorada when that happens.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Hopefully Honma gets the belt before he kills himself in the ring.

Great match w/ Ishii.


----------



## Samaael

new beginning in sendai

Captain New Japan & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Satoshi Kojima & Yohei Komatsu

Pretty ugly. Terrible camera angles for some forearm shots that just looked horrible. Nakanishi is just terrible. He just isn’t interested at all at the moment. There was one near pinfall. Some parts of this match were okay, but mostly ugly. Komatsu tried his best, he worked with Nakanishi for some of the match.
*1/2
Jay White & Tiger Mask vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
Havent seen Jay White yet. Dont care for the other three. 
I really liked Jay White in this match. Selling was good. All of his offense seemed credible. he got himself over, he got the biggest pop easy. No one really stood out. Heaps of issues with Tiger Mask and O'Reilly, positioning was bad in their segments and it took away the credibility. O'Reilly's selling for the 619 move (i think thats what its called) was bad and the camera angle really got that across. Bobby Fish is a decent worker, not totally over the top and his selling is decent. I think he carried this match somewhat. These guys, reDragon are not over at all and just get the crowd enthused in any match ive seen. This was a decent match nonetheless, I really enjoyed this one.
**1/2
BULLET CLUB (Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) & Mascara Dorada
Pretty sweet spots that were easier to digest. Some decent build up and most of the frenetic segments made sense. I liked this a little better than the tag title match at Osaka suprisingly. Dorada gets the roll up pin to set up future feud over the IWGP Jr title. Looks like he attempted to speak Japanese after the match too. I liked this match, some drama. There was a really good spot where Dorada gave Omega a sunset flip onto the outside, if that makes sense and it had a decent build-up. Although we didnt anticipate it, it flowed really nicely that spot. 
**3/4

NWA World Junior Heavyweight Title Match
Jushin Thunder Liger (c) vs. Chase Owens
very short match. I think this was just to break up the show a little bit. Nothing wrong with this match. I thought Owens was fine. Liger wins with some kind of roll up pin combination, I dont know what its called. 
*1/2


NWA World Heavyweight Title Match
Rob Conway (c) vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan
I watched the next two matches last night I cant remember a great deal, I just remember I didnt mind them. So im just going to give both of them **1/2

Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Kota Ibushi & Tetsuya Naito
**1/2
BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI)
Going through the motions. Its a good undercard. Nothing stood out here. Solid ** match putting Okada over again. Giving him stuff to do with Fale. Nothing stood out. Nothing special, no extended finish. Typical midcard NJ match

BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata

Tempted to skip this match so I could watch the semi-final. Lets face it, thats what I want to watch. I fell asleep in this match so I cant give this a rating.

Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii
****1/4. match of the year contender and is probably my no.5 match of the year for 2015. I wished they worked the headbutt onto the ouside into the finish. I could see what they were trying to do and If I had watched it live I may have given it more stars. For me, it was too long. The finish dragged and they struggled to shift gears in the finish when i think they were trying to. Awesome match nonetheless. I thought their match at Wrestling Dontaku from last year was better. 
****1/4

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Yuji Nagata 
I could feel this match wasnt going to live upto expectations from the previous but we would see. Defintiely a classic case of crowd disengagement after big semi final. This match was still good, the finish was disjointed. The crowd wasnt involved at all, they were very quiet. If there was a crowd, this match may have been better.
***1/2


----------



## NastyYaffa

Looks like we are getting Tana vs. Ibushi :banderas


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Ibushi vs Harashima was immense.


----------



## Samaael

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Ibushi vs Harashima was immense.


Watching this show today


----------



## FITZ

New Japan: New Beginning 2015 


*Yohei Komatsu vs. Sho Tanaka *

I’m assuming this was some type of rookie showcase or something similar. The match was OK. I can’t say I was overly impressed with either guy but they got the point across because both came across as these hungry young lions that wanted to impress and really wanted to win. I did like that Tanaka appeared to have a clear plan with how he wanted to win and stuck with that plan. Komatsu does seem like a guy that would be able to garner a lot of sympathy from crowds in the future. 
**¾ *


*Tiger Mask and Mascara Dorada vs. Manabu Nakanishi and Captain New Japan*

Kind of a weird match but enjoyable. Is Captain New Japan supposed to be a comedy character or something? Anyway the beginning was cool because you had these two Juniors in the ring with Nakanishi who is just a tank (or at least compared to his opponents in this match). You had some fun encounters between him and the smaller guys with a cool cat and mouse feel. I’m not sure if I remember Captain New Japan being successful with much of anything on offense. Enjoyable enough though.
****


*Rob Conway and Chase Owens w/Bruce Tharpe vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan and Jushin Thunder Liger *

Still decent but nothing too amazing. Tharpe helps his team a couple time with the cheap heal tactics throughout the match. One thing that I really didn’t like was that Tenzan/Conway and Liger/Owens had a lot of interaction but the mixed pairings didn’t. Why couldn’t they give me a Tenzan beating the shit out of Owens for a little bit? The whole point of the match is to hype the NWA title matches that are going to take place in a few more days. Not a bad match but nobody controlled the match for long and it was just a series of quick, seemingly unrelated interactions between the 2 pairings that have a singles matches in a few days.
**½* 


*Tomoaki Honma vs. Kota Ibushi *

The match was a ton of fun to watch but I’m not sure if this should have been booked. Ibushi seems like a guy that they have big plans for after his amazing match with Nakamura at the Tokyo Dome. However, in this match Honma was cheered a lot more than him; a LOT more. They play similar character from what little I’ve seen. Both guys don’t go down easily and have a ton of heart. Honma came across more like an underdog here and everything he did made me feel like he was trying as hard as humanly possible to win the match. Ibushi did the same thing but he came across as the superior guy in the ring. The match was just a war and it was a ton of fun to watch. They had great chemistry together and I love the idea of putting their two characters together when they play such similar roles at different stages in their career. Great match but I think I’m going to be rating it on the lower end. Post match slaps were pretty cool and it was a nice touch on the match and made the story seem a lot different.
****¾* 


_IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Championship Match:_
*The Young Bucks vs. The Time Splitters vs. redDragon(c) *

Not a huge fan of the match. Everyone in it is really talented and can do all sorts of cool stuff in the ring but I would like them to do more than just a bunch of cool moves. You had all sorts of moves, people diving all over the place, and guys selling for absurdly long periods of time. Pretty much what you would expect out of a multi-team match like this. The pace was great and it’s fun to watch but they never kicked into top gear during the match and they didn’t make the match compelling enough for me. Still, I feel like I’m giving the match a good rating when it was basically just a big spotfest. 
***½* 


_IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship Match:_
*Kenny Omega(c) w/The Bullet Club vs. Ryusuke Taguchi *

Best thing about the match was that I figured out that Taguchi’s gimmick is that he uses his ass all the time as a weapon. Really weird gimmick since the guy has almost no personality at all and it’s not funny when he does it. It just made me really angry every time he did anything with his ass or Omega would hit him in the ass. I don’t need New Japan to be super serious or anything all the time but just don’t have something stupid like this. Match was probably pretty good but once I realized Taguchi’s gimmick and he saw how much he played it up I couldn’t help but hate the match. No I don’t mean it wasn’t good or I wasn’t interested. I mean I hated this match. To the point that I turned it off and didn’t watch anymore for 3 days and almost considered just giving up on the show. I realize that sounds a little extreme but I’m not lying and I’m not exaggerating. 
*DUD*


*Kazushi Sakuraba, Toru Yano, and Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale, Tama Tonga, and Yujiro Takahashi*

Decent enough match. The Bullet Club seems to keep their matches on the verge of turning into brawls and this was no different. Okada got almost all of the ring time for his team other than a brief Yano exchange. I’m not sure if Sakuraba ever got into the ring after the bell rang. So Okada ended up being the face in peril that made his own comeback and won the match. He really seems like a different person when he’s not in a title match. He seems to have lost a lot confidence after the Tokyo Dome. 
***½ *


*Yoshi-Hashi, Tomohiro Ishii, and Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Tetsuya Naito, Satoshi Kojima, and Yuji Nagata *

I am really looking forward to the Nakamura/Nagata match now. They had a few exchanges in this match and they were fantastic encounters. Nothing else really did much for me in the match. Kojima and Ishii were involved early on and they tried to make it seem like it was this all out war between them but I never felt the intensity. Kojima also hit a truly horrible looking elbow drop from the top rope so that didn’t help either. Yoshi-Hashi and Naito were non factors in the match until the end as well. Not a bad match but nothing too amazing either. I’m just glad Nagata and Nakamura clicked. 
***½* 


_IWGP Tag Team Championship Match:_
*Doc Gallows and Karl “Machine Gun” Anderson vs. Katsuyori Shibata and Hirooki Goto(c)*

Pretty cool match here. Shibata and Goto seemed to constantly be in control of the match and on the verge of winning. They always seemed to be building up momentum but before they could get the win it would get off. It was never for very long, I don’t think I can say that the Bullet Club was in control of the match for long. Things seemed to be going really well for the champions as they were taking everything from the Bullet Club and were looking strong. Than something happened and Shibata is in the ring along making an awesome last stand before he lost the match. You were kind of left scratching your head wondering what happened which is a pretty cool feeling to have after a match. 
****¼ *


_IWGP Heavyweight Championship Match:_
*AJ Styles w/The Bullet Club vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi(c)* 

Really good match. You get your basic feeling out process that lasts for a while and then Tanahashi makes a mistake and takes a bump from the apron to the floor and lands on his back. From there AJ takes control of the match for a while and works on the back. Tanahashi’s comeback was pretty fantastic and I loved how big of a role his top rope dive to the floor had on the match. Basically he jumped on the entire Bullet Club from the top while he was building up momentum. Unfortunately for him he pretty much headbutted Matt Jackson and was bleeding from everyone on his head. And there is no denying that this had a huge impact on him as all that momentum he had was lost. From that point on it almost seemed like a forgone conclusion that AJ was going to take the title. Tanahashi was able to hang on for a while but he fell in the end. I really liked this and I’m still a fan of the Bullet Club. I love how angry the crowd gets when they cheat, it reminds me of seeing wrestling from the 80s with the heel heat that they get at times. The match told a good story and was highly entertaining. I don’t think Tanahashi busted his head open on purpose but I can’t imagine how this match would have played out without that happening.
****¾*​

I liked the show but it was missing that one match that just blows me away. Plenty of quality matches but I just wish it had a great match.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Wait Meltzer gave Ishii vs Honma from Sendai a full five? :shocked:


----------



## Samaael

DDT saitama. Been waiting to watch since I watched Sweet Dreams, couldnt wait. 
Akebono Army vs. YOSHIHIKO Army: Akebono, Toru Owashi & Kazuki Hirata vs YOSHIHIKO, Great Kojika & Antonio Honda
If you didnt know, Yoshihiko is a blow up doll and he/she has held titles before. Very strange but mildly curious. This is DDT. I havent seen Akebono in awhile, I tend to skip his matches when I watch AJPW shows. 
I dont know the build up to this match, I dont think there was one. Hirata's the dude with music sunglasses that plays MAGNUM Tokyo's music when being worn. I liked this segment with Kojika at Sweet Dreams, I thought it was very funny. Theres a lot of personailities in the ring at the moment, Kojika, Honda, the doll, Hirata, this should be eventful. 
Very humorous. I liked the Hirata match better at Sweet Dreams. Honda was the star of this programme, that guy can actually wrestle as well.
**1/2
DDT Extreme Title: Akito/Makoto Oishi (c) (25.01.) vs. X
Sweet match. Very innovative. Finish elaborated on the finish from Sweet Dreams. 
***1/2
7. KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title: Brahman Shu, Brahman Kei & Gorgeous Matsuno (c) vs. KUDO, Yukio Sakaguchi & Masa Takanashi
The poorest match on the card IMO
**1/4
Super TLC (10 Tables, 3 Ladders, 100 Chairs) Match: Sanshiro Takagi & Jun Kasai vs. Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii vs. Daisuke Sasaki & Suguru Miyatake vs. MIKAMI & Shuji Ishikawa

A bit of a crazy spotfest. Was a follow up to a match from Sweet Dreams. Sasaki went through a table again on the outside. This match was fun. I liked it because it was a spotfest that didnt take itself seriously. A lot crazy spot like Ishikawa giving Ishii his piledriver onto a table on the outside, that wa awesome. Some of the high spots had some decent build up. Overall it was good and it fit into the show nicely. As I said, it didnt take itself and spotfests shouldnt take themselves because they're there for show. I would have liked to have seen one of the younger teams win.

***



Danshoku Dino vs. Michael Nakazawa
I am not sure what to make of this match. It was funny in parts. The video I was watching cut out from the 11 min mark and then came back after the finish. I am not sure if this was done on purpose, some kind of gooft thing. Its hard to review matches like this, as it is probably fair to appraise them using a different criteria. This was definitely funny and laughed out loud. It would probably help to understand what they are saying. There was some actual wrestling and when they were working, it was decent. Dino's punches look very legitimate so hes got that going for him. As I said, i didnt see the finish. The sequences where they kept taking their g-strings off was funny. Dino is very charismatic. All sorts of fun really. Dino is also very over.
**1/2
Super Sasadango Machine vs. Kazushi Sakuraba
Was looking forward to this one. There was a humorous angle at the Sweet Dreams show where Machine played his PowerPoint and it worked out that he had 0 per cent chance of beating shooto legend Sakuraba. 

SSM comes out with a USB. I have no idea what hes saying, im sure it is funny. Production values are terrific. The PP went for ages. Sakuraba came out wearing a mask. Some very funny parts again involving Sakuraba slipping on bananas and then promo on the big tv which seemed to hypnotise Sakuraba temporarily and then him getting the win when it finishes. Not quite as good as the first match, if I understood the tongue my rating might be different
**

Its pretty cool to see undercard matches actually mean something. NJPW could certainly take some pointers here.
So far as a show in general, this is a very good one because all the matches seem to mean something and they're not inherently bad. Spotfest with some stiff stuff and some crazy stuff and the other matches were pure comedy matches with goofiness. Its starting to occur to me I have watched this completely out of order. Cagematch seems to have listed it properly but purolove listed it totally differently. 





KO-D Tag Team Title: Tetsuya Endo & Konosuke Takeshita (c) vs. Daisuke Sekimoto BJW & Yuji Okabayashi BJW
Incredible match. Lots of terrific segments. Climax was a little underwhelming but didnt take away from the match in general. Takeshita is an incredible worker. His strength is amazing. This was not quite as good as the six man at Sweet Dreams but still pretty damn good. Selling was great and all 'fighting spirit' parts made complete sense, just needed a better finish to get the crowd riled up I guess. Takeshita and Sekimoto tried to shift gears, they probably should have finished the match but that will probably be in a rematch I guess, hence why they didnt finish the match.
****1/4

Ibushi vs HARASHIMA
A few issues but incredible. Could have skipped the spot on the stage. Should have worked the abdomen work into the finish. Finish was fantastic. Good climax.
****1/2


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Finally got around to watching both New Beginning shows the past 2 days, little late to the party I'm sure cause I don't like reading too many spoilers (I'm always watching my Puro a week or so later then it happens) but that Ishii/Honma match from the 2/14 show ... I mean wow, all I gotta say. It doesn't happen too often, but few times while watching shows I get so caught up in the match that I find myself reacting to the pinfalls & the moves, the second half of this match had me hanging on with every hit.

I mean everybody knows both these guys are some bruisers but that shit was awesome. Still haven't watched the IC title match yet but something tells me Ishii/Honma stole the shows, well at least IMO. Who knows though cause I still haven't watched Nagata/Nakamura, had to literally come on here & say something right after I seen the pinfall. :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa

Our current IWGP Heavyweight Champion brings families closer.


----------



## doctor doom

NastyYaffa said:


> Our current IWGP Heavyweight Champion brings families closer.


An everyone wonders why he's IWGP champ an the highest merch seller in NJPW... >


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

So I've never watched Dragon Gate until tonight, always just All Japan, NOAH while the 90's All Japan crew was there, NJPW but I've never seen much of anything else. It was the Tag 2 Truth Gate event from Feb 5, I gotta say I've always heard nothing but good things & the title concept was always interesting to me so I just downloaded a show when I saw it pop up on Pirate Bay & decided to give it a whirl. I marked out at CIMA (Only guy I recognized, mostly cause of his attire - I remember it from Virtual Pro 2 on N64 ) but that main event was pretty damn good. BxB Hulk & Jimmy Susumu - seriously had no idea about who any of these guys were & just looked it up now so I didn't sound like a complete fool. They had Korakuen rocking, I need to just swear off North American wrestling & stick with Puroresu, had no idea who anybody was save 1 guy & this show still was well worth watching.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

RAVEN said:


> Wait Meltzer gave Ishii vs Honma from Sendai a full five? :shocked:


Yes.


----------



## Vårmakos

:mark:


----------



## HOJO

Injury list is apparently:
Act Yasukawa(Yoshiko possibly shooting on her, apparently giving her a bloody/broken nose, fractured cheekbone, and gave her a shite senton)
Yuna Manase(Unknown)
Kairi Hojo(There's a pic of her taking powder to the eyes, which could be it)
Nanae Takahashi(Unknown, or possibly her foot)

And we also got a new High Speed Champ nobody wanted.

The fuck is going on?

EDIT: A certain amount of people losing respect for Yoshiko on Twitter.

EDIT 2:


Spoiler: Bad things happening


----------



## Vårmakos

I read some stuff about Yoshiko possibly being penalized (stripped of the title) .. FFS, hopefully none of this is true.


----------



## HOJO

Act looks like her nose, left cheekbone, and right orbital bone are all fractured/broken. Not to mention she might've gotten damage to her mid section from a top rope senton, Act may have to vacate her title AGAIN, just after coming back after Graves Disease made her vacate the title the first time and stay on the shelf for 6 months.

And the problems with her right eye is serious shit(i.e. the Graves Disease). I wouldn't be surprised(or objective) at the idea of Yoshiko being stripped of the title


----------



## Genking48

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> So I've never watched Dragon Gate until tonight, always just All Japan, NOAH while the 90's All Japan crew was there, NJPW but I've never seen much of anything else. It was the Tag 2 Truth Gate event from Feb 5, I gotta say I've always heard nothing but good things & the title concept was always interesting to me so I just downloaded a show when I saw it pop up on Pirate Bay & decided to give it a whirl. I marked out at CIMA (Only guy I recognized, mostly cause of his attire - I remember it from Virtual Pro 2 on N64 ) but that main event was pretty damn good. BxB Hulk & Jimmy Susumu - seriously had no idea about who any of these guys were & just looked it up now so I didn't sound like a complete fool. They had Korakuen rocking, I need to just swear off North American wrestling & stick with Puroresu, had no idea who anybody was save 1 guy & this show still was well worth watching.


Dead or Alive 2014, quickly my friend, it's waiting for you!


----------



## Samaael

sorry trying to embed video


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Genking48 said:


> Dead or Alive 2014, quickly my friend, it's waiting for you!


I'm gonna take your word & look it up.


----------



## Genking48

Aaron S. said:


> Act looks like her nose, left cheekbone, and right orbital bone are all fractured/broken. Not to mention she might've gotten damage to her mid section from a top rope senton, Act may have to vacate her title AGAIN, just after coming back after Graves Disease made her vacate the title the first time and stay on the shelf for 6 months.
> 
> And the problems with her right eye is serious shit(i.e. the Graves Disease). I wouldn't be surprised(or objective) at the idea of Yoshiko being stripped of the title


More pics of the incident, looks fucking insane, 



Spoiler: maybe not for the ones bad with blood and stuff


----------



## HOJO

So she was purposely aiming for her right eye. Like the name "Queens Shoot" wasn't anymore fitting.

Prediction:
Yoshiko's done, we have 2 vacant titles, and 2 top stars taken off . No fucking way they do absolutely nothing about this(unless lolrossy)

Their whole idea of running Korakuen Hall monthly gets pretty much killed in one show

EDIT: Nanae, Kimura, Io, Rossy, and Fuuka are gonna have an emergency meeting


----------



## Genking48

Some reports from eyewitnesses that were at the show



> Yoshiko was pretty much shooting from the beginning so it quickly degenerated. Act kept trying to bring it back on track since they were in the main event but every time she did she'd just get legit beaten down. The ref asked Stardom's owner, who was at ringside, if they should stop the match but he ordered it to continue (which it did, until Kimura threw the towel in for Act).
> 
> It was a shoot fistfight with Act throwing flailing punches and Yoshiko throwing accurate shots. Act was clearly outclassed. From the pics you can see Yoshiko at one point has Act on the ground face first, is pulling her hair to turn her face and target her eye.
> 
> Apparently even after all of that Act still had to be forcibly taken to the back because she still wanted to finish the main event. She could be heard crying and yelling "I'm a pro wrestler!" as she was being carried out.
> 
> Afterwards in the lobby there were no STARDOM girls present for almost an hour until Io showed up. Only the Ice Ribbon girls were there and Hiroyo even came out from backstage to talk to fans and hope to cheer people up.


"I'm a pro wrestler!"


----------



## HOJO

That is just...Wow...Don't even know what to say about this...

True heart of a warrior right there

And fuck Yoshiko


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Targeting someone's eye who has Graves disease. fpalm. My younger sister has that and she has eye problems already. That is so disappointing to hear.


----------



## Genking48

The guy who did the interview with Act https://prowrestlingisart.wordpress.com/2014/03/13/act-yasukawa-the-dirty-dirty-sheets-interview/ was at the show, here we get his report on what happened



> not sure what I just watched but the main event was bullshit, plain and simple. It wasnt a match of any kind. show abruptly ending. Yoshiko beat the shit out if Act. Like, she beat the shit out of her face. Bloody as hell. Reporters are like wtf right now. Io apologizing to fans. Kimura threw in a towel for Act. Act was pissed but she was in no shape to continue. work or not, bullshit main event.
> 
> [Act] was pwned. they went at it punching right away, like a no shit fight and Yoshiko got the best of her three different times. it was so stupid that it had to be real. now the others like Nanae are in the ring trying to get the crowd to be happy b
> 
> He then gave a full explanation when it was a confirmed shoot.
> 
> The whole thing started with an angle, a wierd one. for whatever reason, Yoshiko wouldnt sign the contract. ok, so it sounds like a total work right?
> 
> so the main event introd are ready to start, with a table and chairs in the ring. work right?
> so Act and Oedo Tai come out. Then Yoshiko and her gang.
> talk back and forth on the mic, Yoshiko won't sign the contract. Oedo Tai beat her up. Act is gonna put her thru a table, but referee Kyohei Wada stops it.
> ok, things settle down, Yoshiko leaves the ring and signs the contract, which is at The timekeeper's table with Rossi now.
> Ok. Title match. Normal intros are done.
> match starts and they just stand there. finally Act slowly makes her way to Yoshiko. Yoshiko slaps her and they start wildly swinging, Act kind of flailing, Yoshiko straight up punching and connecting.
> Act is bloody and Wada stips the fight to have her nose looked at. Everyone at ringside seemed too startled, it wasnt smooth. Act kept going. at this point I thought this is all just a work, but damn they are laying it in. well, Yoshiko is.
> Act is screaming to continue, so the match goes on.
> They go at it again, not working, but fighting, and Yoshik is kicking her ass bad.
> All I could think is wtf. Are they really doing this for a story?
> They went at it one more time and Yoshiko punched away and Act was totally dominated.
> In the middle exchange, Yoshiko did throw Act into the ropes. And she ran really poorly. Yoshiko just did a bodyblocj and knocked her on her ass. Nothing besides that resembled a match.
> Then the ref was going to call the match, looking to Rossi. I was watching Rossi shake his head no, and Fuka looking like wtf. That is when Kimura threw in the towel.
> Everyone was in a state of shock, Odeo and Kairi took Act to the back, Act screaming and crying the entire way. Yoshiko also left abruptly.
> Then it was panic mode. This was 5 minutes into their mainevent


Situation sounds more fucked up the more you hear, confusion, panic, Act that keeps screaming that the match must continue, Yoshiko that keeps shooting, Act getting forcibly taken back crying and screaming, no one really knowing what they shall do.
Hopefully the meeting they are going to hold will sort most of it out and hopefully Act will make it through this, she's such a sweet girl.


----------



## Cliffy

That's absolutely disgraceful


----------



## HOJO

From what I've heard, they both already had heat w/each other before the match, according to Fuka

If this is true, then why in the fuck are they in the ring together when it was way too early to push Act anyway?





______________
EDIT: Yoshiko is stripped of the World of Stardom Title


----------



## almostfamous

Aaron S. said:


> Yoshiko is stripped of the World of Stardom Title


Rightly so. If she wants to shoot, she can go join MMA and see how long she lasts.


----------



## Genking48

Aaron S. said:


> From what I've heard, they both already had heat w/each other before the match, according to Fuka
> 
> If this is true, then why in the fuck are they in the ring together when it was way too early to push Act anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ______________
> EDIT: Yoshiko is stripped of the World of Stardom Title


Yes, some justice at least, link please?

According to Stardom officials (propably Fuka), something with Yoshiko being jealous of Acts popularity, jeez just googled hed, Yoshiko is only 21 years old, and she's already been raised as the ace of Stardom from such a young age, fuck man what happened to them dues you had to pay.


----------



## HOJO

This is what a Reddit user has reported:

https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCir...t_yasukawa_after_being_hospitalized/?sort=new



> If you've seen the pictures, you know how severe her injuries were. According to this: https://www.facebook.com/shungo.oyama/posts/857024061024749 she has several broken facial bones (nose, cheek, orbital) and possibly a detached retina. She will definitely need surgery and a long recovery.
> 
> She just updated her blog and twitter and is both cheerful and apologetic for "letting her fans down" and asks not to think badly of Stardom and its wrestlers for the incident. She says she will come back stronger than ever. Her eyes were both completely swollen shut so her mom had to type out her blog post for her. She is totally blind right now and based on her past history, its unclear if she will ever have sight in her right eye again.
> 
> Yoshiko has been forced to resign by Stardom and obviously stripped of her championship.
> 
> https://twitter.com/yasukawaactyuka/status/569716728252362752
> http://ameblo.jp/yasukawayuka/entry-11993549568.html
> If you've never read her English interview/bio please check it out to see her amazing and tragic life story. Also give her some encouragement on twitter if you can.
> During the press conference (Where they announced Yoshiko was fired/stripped of the title) *Stardom said Yoshiko's motivation was that she was upset she was booked to lose the championship to Act. She was jealous of her popularity despite not being the most talented wrestler and missing a ton of time due to injuries/illness, while Yoshiko is very talented and never misses time and has been with Stardom since its inception.* She is also really young (21) so not very mature. Not that this is any justification for her actions whatsoever, but it explains her motivations. The fact that a Japanese wrestling promotion would break kayfabe like this shows how serious this is.


A *DETACHED RETINA*

I genuinely hope Yoshiko is blacklisted. Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Genking48

God, such a sweet girl, _real talk_ don't really remember tearing up at a lot of moments in wrestling, being deaths or emotional title wins, but when I first read this, maybe because I'd read her interview and knows of her past I had to close my pc and go take a walk and think it all through, man such powerful emotion.

My hope is that Yoshiko fucked up and has caused Act's popularity to skyrocket, kind of like Tanahashi when he came back after his stabbing.


----------



## daman077c

Aaron S. said:


> From what I've heard, they both already had heat w/each other before the match, according to Fuka
> 
> If this is true, then why in the fuck are they in the ring together when it was way too early to push Act anyway?


Because Fuka's the booker and she's completely fucking clueless on how to book properly, and Rossy never booked in Zenjo (he was a front office guy), ARSION (booked by Aja Kong, Mariko Yoshida and Michiko Omukai at different points) or AtoZ (booked by Yumiko Hotta), so he can't really help her out like he should.

This whole incident is crushing STARDOM's fanbase big time. They have no sponsors and pay for their monthly TV, so they're in some deep shit and need to have it rectified, lest they want to lose their main exposure.

Tokyo Sports is reporting she MAY be forced to resign, and, considering the last time something like this happened - Akira Maeda shot on Riki Choshu and was fired from New Japan back in the late 80's - she'll end up gone, since STARDOM, along with WAVE and Ice Ribbon, are the three promotions leading the resurrection of women's wrestling in Japan at the moment (they all run the most and draw the most fans).


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Video of the match between Act and Yoshiko from Stardom's highlights of the show:


----------



## xsw

Aaron S. said:


> From what I've heard, they both already had heat w/each other before the match, according to Fuka
> 
> If this is true, then why in the fuck are they in the ring together when it was way too early to push Act anyway?


Because they were counting on the match being very stiff (that's what fans want) and even on them potatoeing each other but it got out of hand? Heck, it seems they never even made any effort to "work" and went at each other swinging. 

After the first exchange ACT (with a bloody nose) should have walked away, it goes against everything she's been taught, but safety comes first and no one would consider her any less for just walking away. The doctor should had stop it, the referee shouldn't had asked for approval to the owner, and the owner himself should had pulled the plug. Guess there is this "wrestlers should know to defend themselves for real" way of thinking, but, to hell with it. 

Fuck it, even YOSHIKO should had just stop. She beat her up, well, that's enough. She still went to beat her up again, and knock her down with a bodyblock and then beat her up yet AGAIN. Fuck YOSHIKO. She probably has many issues as well, and snapped, it's kinda sad on her part too, but all the sympathy goes to Yasukawa. 
:serious:


----------



## Genking48

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Video of the match between Act and Yoshiko from Stardom's highlights of the show:


Crazy to actually watch it, but thanks posting it

Thanks to the Joshi group on FB for translating all of this


> Kyoko Kimura tweeted that Stardom's emergency meeting ended. Things were talked about how to make improvements. Rossy, Fuka, Nanae and Io were also present. They talked about Act's injuries, what penalties Yoshiko should face, rules of her punishment , possibly mental health care for both of them and other things she did not elaborate on, and to please wait for further announcements.She said that she plans on staying with Stardom at least until Act comes back (in more of a senpai role as opposed to just being a freelancer), and wonders if the same can be said for Yoshiko (being around until Act comes back).


Fuka's blog about the incident


> Emergency meeting was held and they said that they hope Act will get better soon. Discussion of punishment. They will make an announcement as soon as possible. Yasukawa showed repentance (her blog post earlier) so anything handed down may be lenient. Last year Fuka said she lost some trust in Act. And Act promised she would change things about herself. Yesterday at the hospital, Act said she wanted to get back Fuka's trust and was crying. Fuka thought Act was doing a good job at mending that trust. While Fuka was leaving, Act said "I love puroresu" please stand by me. Don't let me go. This morning, someone spoke to Act via telephone, and Act said "I still like Yoshiko," which caused Fuka to cry. Act and Yoshiko were fighting behind the scenes, and she thinks it is time that they address that situation personally. If Act wants to return to Stardom, Fuka is willing to take her in and make sure she is comfortable in the environment.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Odd that it seems Fuka is putting blame on Act. It just highlights the fact of how little information is coming out about what caused this. A part of me wonders if this was a plan by the company that went wrong.


----------



## Genking48

From what I can analyse from that (and from the theories of other people that I see talking about this) is that Act and Yoshiko has a beef for a long time, maybe they both were in the wrong, Act then promises Fuka that she'll change and put an end to their beef with each other, and clearly something has not gone as she planned cause that beef seemed to still be there.

Just theories and musings we'll probably never know if any of this is true.


----------



## Ham and Egger

This Act/Yoshiko beef is another case of real life being way more interesting that what goes on behind the ring.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

Who was it that went after yoshiko after the towel was thrown in


----------



## HOJO

Kyoko Kimura


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Phew that's fucked up, the whole targeting the eye is a real piece of shit move, I just read a little history on Act too, Lord the stuff that woman's been through.

I just don't get letting it go on as long they did, yeah I know it's human nature to sort of let things play out, especially when you're not expecting something like this to happen, and you're also attempting to put on a show that is supposed to be staged but it seems like after the first time they got separated, somebody needed to step in & put an end to the shit.

If Yoshiko wants to shoot let her square off with Sakuraba or Suzuki.

-

And looking at it again you can hear her gagging & throwing up in the ring & on the outside. Seriously it should of never came to that, I know it's easy to second guess but this just pisses me off for some reason. And I don't even watch Joshi, I'm a fan of Act for life now in whatever she does, hopefully it's a full recovery & wrestling.


----------



## HOJO

I seriously hope Act makes the big Tanahashi comeback after all this.

Godspeed, Yuka.


----------



## Dexstar

Really hope Yasukawa recovers fully from this, and Yoshiko is severely punished. Stardom needs to make sure something like this never happens again. 

On the other hand the Io vs Koguma from this show seems like it was a great match from the clips I've seen. Koguma is really good for her experience level.


----------



## HOJO

Alpha Female posted on Facebook about this.



> Yoshiko is and always was a bully. Things like that happened all the time backstage/at training/ streets. Act loves wrestling and would continue to fight even she knows she will die! Stardom has two parties, the ones who are "old school" and love to fight and kind of think pro wrestling is real and the other side do not agree with them, but can't help it. Because guess what, the leaders like Takahashi and Natzuki having the mentality "if you can't take it, stay out!" Do I agree? NOT at all! Its a disgrace! This needs to stop! This is also a shame, because it affects the whole stardom rooster, but believe me not all of them are like that. I hope act has a speedy recovery. She will be back, there is no question about it! I worked for stardom a long time, I know what is going on. I know act, she is a real life hero! ! Many girls left, some didn't even debuted. Iroha is leaving soon. Asuka ramey left. My hope is that yoshiko will be banned forever. Nanae said she is having a surgery on her ankle soon and will be out for a month or so. That means that the other girls hopefully get the chance to change some things. I know from the chats with the girls that they are terrified, few really just want to quit! This is not wrestling I used to love!


:wow I somewhat understand the old school mentality, but there's always breaking point. Now they have one girl that's planning to leave soon(Iroha), one who's face is completely destroyed(Act), the one who caused it(Yoshiko), and a roster rendered down in size b/c there's 3 stables, 5 titles including a 6-woman Tag Title they don't need, and 2 top stars in the promotion possibly being out of the picture. 

I genuinely hope that old school shit isn't being used in these meetings(before they announce what happens going forward). This is pure unprofessionalism. Anything less than blacklisting is gonna come up wrong.



Dexstar said:


> Really hope Yasukawa recovers fully from this, and Yoshiko is severely punished. Stardom needs to make sure something like this never happens again.
> 
> On the other hand the Io vs Koguma from this show seems like it was a great match from the clips I've seen. Koguma is really good for her experience level.


I found a new GIF for my sig :banderas

I originally didn't like Koguma getting the belt b/c what was Io gonna do after losing it. But in hindsight, with Act M. I. A. and Yoshiko probably(hopefully) gone, Io can just jump right back up there w/at least one of those titles. Oh wait, she has the Artist belts. Yeah...fuck those.


----------



## daman077c

The punishment for Yoshiko shooting on Act has come down, according to Daily Sports - they did a special press conference at the training dojo they share with ZERO1 and DDT, announcing that Yoshiko has been stripped of the World of STARDOM Title and has been suspended indefinitely... because STARDOM is run by idiots and don't know that keeping someone who's tarnished your entire promotion is one of the worst things you can do.

Nanae Takahashi (Player Representative), Fuka (General Manager) and Rossy Ogawa (Owner) are also punishing themselves - they're all taking a 30% pay cut for three months.

I have only two words to describe STARDOM keeping Yoshiko on board - FUCKING and DUMB.


----------



## FITZ

New Beginning: Sendai 2/14/15 

*Captain New Japan and Manabu Nakanishi vs. Satoshi Kojima and Yohei Komatsu *

I liked the dynamic here as each team had a jobber and a veteran. Captain New Japan actually got some offense in against Komatsu which I think is a rare sight to see. Komatsu and Nakanishi had some really cool exchanges. There is a huge size and experience difference and Komatsu played the underdog really well against him. Fun dynamic with a cool ending. It didn’t blow me away or anything but it was solid.
***¼* 


*reDRagon vs. Jay White and Tiger Mask*

This was a kind of nothing match. I really wasn’t a fan of anything that happened and there wasn’t much going on until the end when Jay White played a decent underdog against a more challenging team. Tiger Mask was also in the match and he did a couple of cool moves. They also did some other moves during the match as well. That’s about the only positives I can say because I thought this was largely uninteresting. 
***


*Kenny Omega and The Young Bucks w/Cody Hall vs. Mascara Dorada and The Time Splitters *

Really fun match. Early on you get some really entertaining antics from the Bucks that are always funny. Nothing better than watching Matt Jackson get his ass kicked outside the ring, have Nick get pissed off about on the apron, come in the help his brother, trip on the rope, and face plant in the ring. Throw in plenty of obnoxious “Suck Its” and it was a lot of fun. You get an amusing control segment for a while and then things break down and they do all sorts of cool moves. The match was just really entertaining from bell to bell with a great pace. I mean if the match took place in PWG and lasted 15 more minutes this would have been amazing but for an undercard match in New Japan I can settle for good.
*****


_NWA Junior Heavyweight Championship:_
*Chase Owens w/Bruce Tharpe vs. Jushin Thunder Liger(c)*

Pretty basic match but decent enough. Liger takes Owens to school for a while before Tharpe gets involved and lets Owens take control. The control segment from Owens was fine but what I really liked were the false comebacks that Liger had. They were well done and had me thinking that momentum would actually change on them. Surprised by the ending as well since I had assumed Owens would get the title back so he could defend it in the US again but I guess they have other plans. Pretty basic stuff but the match told a story and was enjoyable so I can’t complain.
****


_NWA Championship Match:_
*Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Rob Conway(c) w/Bruce Tharpe *

This was a really good match. Conway channelled his inner Flair early on the match where he would get in some offense, lose control of the match, cower in fear, and then take a cheap shot to regain control. Tharpe distracted Tenzan a few times to help Conway as well. Then at one point Tenzan decided he was sick of all this shit, no sold a lariot, got pissed off, and went crazy. It was pretty great because you were getting sick of Conway’s shit and then Tenzan put an end to it. Great false finish with Conway using the belt and then the actual finish was surprising because it seemed like Tharpe was going to distract Tenzan again and get Conway the advantage but he instead ate a few headbutts and Tenzan hit a moonsault anyway. Really cool match because it sort of had the feel of the old NWA title matches. The heel was being a real pain in the ass with his manager, the face was getting screwed constantly, it looked like we were going to see a BS finish a few times, and then the face pulled out a win and it was great. I don’t want to go too crazy or anything with how great this was, the action wasn’t anything too amazing and there was some down time during the match. But overall I liked that they captured the feel of the title they were defending and the match told a classic story that anyone who has ever seen some older matches will appreciate.
****¼* 


*Kota Ibushi and Tetsuya Naito vs. Yano and Kazushi Sakuraba *

Yano and Sakuraba are such an odd pairing. They have no similarities in the ring but they make an entertaining team. Yano does his antics which I find very entertaining in small bursts and then there is just something that’s awesome when a guy doing shoot style wrestling tags in a guy that runs around like a maniac trying to cheat all the time. All of the possible pairings worked well together but I do have to say that Ibushi was kind of a non factor after the first few minutes. He had a cool exchange with Sakuraba to start but then it was all Naito in the ring aside from some brief moments of Ibushi being in the ring. That worked well though because it allowed Naito to play an underdog against the veterans and made his offense seem more meaningful. Fun match.
***¾ *


*YOSHI-HASHI and Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale and Yujiro Takahashi*

Pretty simple strategy was employed by the Bullet Club. They tried to keep Okada out of the ring. He eventually got into the ring and then won the match. Clearly a smart strategy that they tried. Lots of cheap shots on Okada while he was on the apron and at times they would fight with him on the floor as well. But then he got the tag and he took care of business and won the match. They seem to building to a Fale/Okada match but Fale sort of looked like a loser here. 
**¾* 


*Katsuyori Shibata, Hirooki Goto, and Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tama Tonga, Doc Gallows, and Karl “Machine Gun” Anderson*

I have some real mixed feeling about the match. The first thing I thought was that Tanahashi should have been more pissed off when he came to the ring and instead seemed more Cena-esque in the sense that he didn’t seem to care that he just lost the title. The action was OK and then the Bullet Club started a control segment on Tanahashi and they went after the cut he got in his match with Styles. Tanahashi also sold everything really well. The problem though was that he had a bandage over the gash and the Bullet Club never ripped the bandage off to open the gash. I’m not saying that I wanted to see Tanahashi reopen the big cut on his face or anything but if you go after it how can you be clawing at the injury but never take the bandage off? I feel like they should have just avoided the whole injury. But again, it was a really smart strategy and Tanahashi sold well. Otherwise this was a pretty average match and seems to be the standard for multi-person matches in New Japan. 
***¼* 


_Never Openweight Championship Match:_
*Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii(c)*

Pretty awesome match here. Within the first 2 minutes it became pretty clear that Honma was totally outmatched. Like you knew right away that he didn’t have a shot and he was getting his ass kicked. He showed a ton of heart and did his best but it wasn’t enough. Then something happened; Honma hit a DDT and Ishii was standing on his head for like 5 seconds. It was pretty crazy and Ishii sold it like he was seriously injured. Then, and only then did it seem like Honma had a chance and he took full advantage of it. At one point he even did a diving headbutt off the top rope to the floor on a prone Ishii. Yeah you read that right. It was pretty devastating when Ishii started coming to and you realized again that Honma was done for. Now my big problem was that after Ishii was back and wasn’t affected by Honma’s strikes they could have taken it home and had a classic. But they kept going and I think they went going for too long. It sucks when a match goes well past its peak and that’s what happened here. The last few minutes were OK but not anywhere near the level as the rest of the match. They had unneeded kickouts at 1 before the ending as well. The emotion and everything was still there but it wasn’t as intense as the rest of the match. They could have had a 15 minute classic and instead had a 20+ minute great match.
****¾* 


_IWGP Intercontinental Championship Match:_
*Yuji Nagata vs. Shinsuke Nakamura(c)*

Good match but nothing too amazing. I got from the video promos before the match that they were booking this as if Nagata wanted to show everyone that he still had it. And it sort of worked as I got that impression and he was able to hang with Nakamura for a while. I did like that there were a few instances where Nakamura’s antics pissed off Nagata and he ended up stiffing him right after it. Pacing was fine and the match didn’t last too long but I had a hard time following if there was any type of larger story here. There was also a strike exchange that just looked horrible. As in like 3 strikes in a row where there was visibly no contact. Honestly I liked the match but I had a hard time staying interested in the match. I also never thought Nagata had a chance either which didn’t help.
***¾ *​

Overall I enjoyed the show but there wasn’t anything that was overly impressive. Surprised how much I liked the NWA Championship match. I just wished I liked the main event more.


----------



## Samaael

DDT Into The Fight 2015
Small show. DDT will be running a series of smaller shows over the next few weeks. 
Good show: heaps of fun, a terrific MOTYC, some good innovative wrestling as usual. A pretty normal DDT show.


Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi) & Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao) & MIKAMI

A lot of talent in the ring for this match right here. This match set up a match for 6 man title belts, I think they're called the white belts. Soma called the Doji and challenged them. So this is set for OSAKA 24 ZONE TOUR on the 1st of next month, so definitely looking forward to that one. I liked this match a lot. Some good stuff, each dude had some time to show off some moves. KUDO looked good. Some rare miscommunication from Irie and Ishii. Some simple psychology transitioned into the finish. Good opener.
**3/4

Danshoku Dino & Super Sasadango Machine vs. DJ Nira & Toru Owashi

Found this match confusing. Comedy match obviously. The ref was involved somehow and the match turned into a NO DQ match somehow. No idea really. Apologies if you found this match really good.
*
Makoto Oishi & Shiori Asahi vs. Smile Squash (Akito & Yasu Urano)

I think Urano is set for a title shot at Asahi's KOD extreme belt sometime in the near future? I cant remember exactly off top of my head.
Same thing here, a lot of talent in the ring. Very innovative workers. I was looking forward to this; seeing Asahi, Oishi and Akito in the same ring. I'd love to see these guys try and bust out MOTN and a little higher up the card. They can still do their goofy stuff, just up the tempo and try and outdo happy motels and HARASHIMA.
Match began slowly with a lot slow transitioning into innovative holds: these guys are known for this kind of wrestling. I enjoy it a lot because it is cohesive and just flows nicely. Its nice to watch. 
There were some fun sequences with the ref. This match was a lot of fun. There was some double pin count here between Urano and Asahi setting up their segment.
**3/4
HARASHIMA vs. Kazuki Hirata
Dont think these are having a segment. HARASHIMA will wrestle with Antonio Honda & Shigehiro Irie and they will be taking on Kota Ibushi, KUDO & Sanshiro Takagi on the 28th which is today. Then he will team with Yasu Urano against Antonio Honda & Konosuke Takeshita on 1/3. Looks like HARASHIMA's getting random matches to keep him busy before he gets a singles rematch against Ibushi. 
Wow this was a really good match. I really liked this one. Awesome to see Hirata get a serious match. He was fantastic. Sold incredibly well. The narrative here was pretty simple: Hirata trying to prove himself against the established talent. HARASHIMA was good and played his cavalier thing decent. This match was really organic in the way it played out. The selling was good and nothing seemed unrealistic in the comebacks. The finish was awesome too. Hirata got some offense away in the finish as well. The finish didnt shift gears that much, just for the finish just before the pinfall. Really good match. Almost 4 stars.
***3/4
Tetsuya Endo vs. Yuji Okabayashi
Looking forward to this one. Incredible talents. Hyping future tag matches for the tag titles that Strong BJ have just taken from the Happy Motels teams. 
So this match took a page from my MOTY in BJW where Endo works on Okabyashi's left arm and then the match transitions into something different. Some might get a bit antsy about ''forgetting'' the arm work but it was only for a few mins so if you want logic; logically only a few mins on the arm isnt going affect the rest of the match. I think there needs to be some suspension of belief to really enjoy wrestling anyway. 
This match was worked very well. The crowd were very quiet at the start but by the rise of action stage, they were totally and utterly engaged. Yuji was playing heel and did it very well, arguing with the referee. Yuji was using his right arm for all offense at this stage.

So this is really dissapointing. The only video I can get of this match is from RealHero's page and the video cuts out 2 mins or so of the climax. Yuji gets a lariat and then his splash of the top rope and thats the match, so probably the most crucial part of the match is cut out. despite that, this match looks to be a great match. 
edit: So it looks like Endo tries to get an armbat on Yuji's left arm (the one he worked on) and Yuji fights out of it and gets the finish. Awesome!!!! 
****1/2
Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Kota Ibushi) vs. Happy Motel (Antonio Honda & Konosuke Takeshita)

A bit of match to get Ibushi over. Honda is very good in this and should be watched to see him in a serious match alone. Despite what you think you might know about Antonio Honda, he is a very good wrestler. This match was all sorts of fun. Not up to the standard of the previous match and didnt try to be better. Yuji Endo match was always going to be MOTN. 

***1/2


----------



## Genking48

Sweet, I can see this thread again (for now at least) well the results from the Dragon Gate show today is coming thanks to iheartdg.com



> _*02/28/2015 Osaka, Osaka BODYMAKER COLOSSEUM #2 ~CHAMPION GATE in Osaka~*_
> *1. *Super Shisa, Shachihoko BOY{W} (10:17 Pin) Jimmy Kanda{L}, Jimmy Kagetora
> *2. *BxB Hulk (7:45 First Flash) Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin
> *3. *Kotoka, Yosuke♡Santa Maria (5:10 No Contest) Gamma, Mondai Ryu
> *4. *T-Hawk, U-T, Kotoka{W}, Yosuke♡Santa Maria (12:08 Caldera) YAMATO, Don Fujii, Gamma, Mondai Ryu{L}
> *5. *Masato Yoshino, Shingo Takagi, Uhaa Nation{W} (12:11 Uhaa Combination) Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!{L}, Jimmy Susumu, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito
> *6. *Open the Brave Gate Championship Match: Akira Tozawa (18:45 Package German Suplex Hold) Kzy
> _*Kzy fails in his 2nd defense, Tozawa becomes the 27th champion_
> *7. *Open the Triangle Gate Championship Match: Masaaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid, Big R Shimizu{W} (20:17 Shot-put Slam) Naruki Doi, CIMA{L}, Cyber Kong
> _*3rd defense_
> 
> MAD BLANKEY interfered in match three, forcing the no contest. T-Hawk & U-T made the save. They figured since the next match was going to be another MB vs. Millenials tag, they may as well make it into an 8 man tag match.
> 
> Afterwards, T-Hawk celebrated the win for Kotoka. However, there was one last piece of the new look Millenials that would put them back in the unit war zone front lines. He called out the returning Flamita. Flamita gave a quick greeting to the fans. T-Hawk said it was time for the new Millenials to go on the attack.
> 
> Tozawa celebrated his first singles title win. He talked about how things haven't gone the best for for him since World 2013 ended. However, he would never lose this title. He would be permanent champion. Anyone who thought they were brave enough to challenge him was welcome to try. This brought out Flamita. After some talk, and a brief appearance by Mondai Ryu that lead to a Flam Fly and disappearance, it was decided they would face off in a title match in ***** Hall on 3/24.
> 
> After he was pinned, Doi shoved down CIMA before storming back to the locker room
> 
> Dia HEARTS closed things out with the usual variety show closing speech. DK asked Big how he felt about gaining a pinfall over CIMA so early in his career. Big said he didn't care one way or the other. They talked for a bit, Hulk promised to take down Nation tomorrow, then Shimizu closed things out by saying the man who scored the decisive fall in the main event was BIG! R! SHIMIZU!


Tozawa winning singles gold, return of Flamita, Shimizu going over CIMA, new Mad Blankey and new Millenials are amazing stables

Good show.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

I Love Kzy. And why is Tozawa in the midcard again?


----------



## Genking48

Well Tozawa has been on a pretty bad streak since 2013, so I guess they are slowly building him up to Dream Gate level again, at least that is my hope.

Back again with results all thanks to iheartdg.com



> *03/01/2015 Osaka, Osaka BODYMAKER COLOSSEUM #2 ~CHAMPION GATE in Osaka~ - 1750 Attendance*
> *1. *Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Jimmy Kanda, Jimmy Kagetora{W}, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin (12:16 Gurumakakari) Masaaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid, Kzy{L}, Big R Shimizu
> *2. *Akira Tozawa, Shingo Takagi{W} (12:13 MADE IN JAPAN) Yosuke♡Santa Maria{L}, El Lindaman
> *3. *Jimmy Susumu, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito{W} (9:49 Double Cross) Naruki Doi, Mondai Ryu{L}
> *4. *CIMA{W}, Gamma, Don Fujii, Punch Tominaga (18:46 Meteora) T-Hawk{L}, U-T, Kotoka, Flamita
> *5. *Open the Twin Gate Championship Match: Masato Yoshino, Shachihoko BOY{W} (25:02 Modified Front Cradle) YAMATO, Cyber Kong{L}
> _*YAMAKong fail in their 1st defense, The Amigo Tag become the 36th champion team_
> *6. *Open the Dream Gate Championship Match: BxB Hulk (26:26 First Flash) Uhaa Nation
> _*6th Defense_
> 
> The contract signing for the main event was held at the start of the show. Nation talked about losing to Ricochet in his first attempt on the Dream Gate. He wouldn't fail this time. Tozawa translated to Hulk, and for once didn't add any superfluous information. Hulk was grateful for this. Hulk said that Nation was quite possibly the strongest opponent he has ever faced. But, that is what champions do. Face and slay the most formidable of foes. He would do that tonight.
> 
> PT made a random appearance after the opener. He received a Shot-put Slam and quickly made a random disappearance.
> 
> Saito appealed to Doi after their match. He brought up Doi shoving down CIMA yesterday. Perhaps he was at odds with the other MB members? If so, maybe he could do the same thing to Don Fujii in an effort to knock some sense into him. Doi said that the whole thing yesterday stemmed from CIMA getting beat. Fujii wasn't beaten at anything. He wasn't at odds with anyone. However, he yelled at Mondai Ryu for losing so frequently. He told him to get his act together, before storming off.
> 
> CIMA fired back at Doi with his win over T-Hawk. He said that people were starting to take him for granted. Particularly the Millenials. He can beat them any time he wants. Doi should consider this his response to the shove from yesterday. He put everyone on notice. The roster, anyone backstage, every fan in attendance, and everyone watching the broadcast. Anyone who comes at him will be bitten.
> 
> Shachi celebrated his big win, to a thunderous chant from the fans. This was the same place he won the Triangle Gate 3 years ago. He couldn't put into words how happy he was that he could do this with his best friend. He would go so far as to say this is the happiest moment of his life. Yoshino was moved to tears. He praised Shachi, Tozawa, & Takagi for carrying the MONSTER EXPRESS banner while he was out and the foreign contingent was away. It's been a long 15 years since he first met his amigo. They have walked down different roads to get here, but today they stand together as both amigos and as champions. Shachi said that as long as you persevere and don't let go of your dreams, you will see them come true. He knows he will face his toughest battles as champion, but he will fight hard and never give up.
> 
> Nation thanked Hulk for the great fight. He thanked Tozawa for all he has done for him. But, he had a serious announcement to make. Tonight was his last match with DRAGON GATE. It was time for him to move on to the next stage of his career. But, no matter where his career takes him, DG and Kobe will be his home. Tozawa called out the roster to say goodbye.
> 
> MAD BLANKEY made an appearance, rare for the incumbent heel unit to do for things like this. Doi said that he wasn't sure where Nation was headed, but his overwhelming power and his pro wrestling skills will make any target too easy. Cyber simply said "Goodbye". YAMATO said he was the best. Gamma said "See you". Mondai Ryu gave him a Japanese goodbye, his trademark "Ja na!". PT thanked him. Fujii said "I am Don Fujii. Goodbye.". CIMA said he respected him, and wished him good luck. They shared an embrace while CIMA openly wept.
> 
> The Jimmyz went next. Susumu said when he first met him, he was intimidated by his size. He was happy to find out he was in fact a super nice guy. He wished him all the best. Saito said that the DG family & fans would never forget him. Kanda said he doesn't know any English, but hopes Uhaa does well. Kagetora had a lot of things he wanted to say, but sine he doesn't know any English either, he simply told him he loved him and he would see him again soon. Tanizaki thanked him. Horiguchi fought back tears as he said goodbye.
> 
> The Millenials were up. Maria went first. She told Nation that she loved him, and gave him a passionate kiss....on the cheek. El Lindaman broke down crying as he said thank you. U-T recalled the times in the dojo, where Nation was always so nice to him. Kotoka talked about being the first opponent Nation faced in Japan. He took the match without knowing anything about him. When he walked out for the match, Kotoka was stricken with disbelief. He learned a lot training with him, and he would always be grateful. T-Hawk said "Thank you, my friend".
> 
> Dia HEARTS were next. Shimizu talked about facing Nation in his debut match. He was hoping they would have had another singles match after he became BIG! R! Shimizu! Kzy called him a dear friend, and said goodbye. DK talked about their mutual respect, despite the massive size difference. He told him to never change. Mochizuki talked about him being 20 years younger. He knows wherever he goes, Nation will become the champion and be the best.
> 
> Next up was MONSTER. Takagi said today was simply amazing, He recalled their singles match from a few years ago, and said he hoped they could do it again some day. Yoshino said that between Shachi in the semi-final and now, this had turned into a big show of tears. He thanked Nation for fighting alongside him for the last year and a half. Shachi admitted he was the worst at English within the unit, therefore he had the least communication with him. Still, whenever Nation was seconding him he would lead "Shachi" chants. He would always remember their training sessions in the dojo. When it came time for Tozawa to say goodbye, the tears began to flow heavy. There was just so much between them, it was hard to do this. Despite his fearsome appearance, Nation was really the nicest guy. He was also a massive pervert. He would always love him, and nothing would ever change what they had as friend. They shared a long, tear filled hug. Hulk said
> 
> Everyone did the Too Easy pose for photos, and said their last goodbyes, as Uhaa Nation made his graduation from DRAGON GATE.


----------



## Samaael

0. King of Dark Title: Hideki Shiota besiegt Gota IhashI (c) (3:28) mit einem Cross Armbreaker (2nd defense).
1. MIKAMI besiegt Tomomitsu Matsunaga (8:18) mit einem Crucifix Hold.
2. Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi besiegen Danshoku Dino & Makoto Oishi (9:42) mit einem Horizontal Cradle von Takagi gegen Oishi.
3. Daisuke Sasaki besiegt Akiti (11:17) mit einem Figure-Four Leglock.
4. Tetsuya Endo & DJ Nira besiegen Kota Ibushi & Surugu Miyatake (12:44) mit einer Sky Twister Press von Endo gegen Miyatake.
5. HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano besiegen Antonio Honda & Konosuke Takeshita (14:49) nach dem Somato von HARASHIMA gegen Honda.
6. KO-D 6 Man Tag Team Title: Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao besiegen KUDO, Yukio Sakaguchi & Masa Takanashi (20:16) nach dem Beast Bomber von Irie gegen Takanashi.


purolove.com

Mad! Team Dream Futures won! Can't wait to watch this especially as a main event with some time.


----------



## Samaael

Some big shows overnight

ZERO1 "ZERO1_FOURTEEN", 01.03.2015 (Samurai! TV)
Tokyo Korakuen Hall

1. KAMIKAZE & Kengo besiegen Yusaku Obata & Yoshikazu Yokoyama (10:41) nach einer Moonsault Press von KAMIKAZE gegen Obata.
2. ZERO1 vs. Freedoms: Ryouji Sai, Demon Ueda & TARU besiegen Takashi Sasaki , Masashi Takeda & Toru Sugiura (13:49) nach dem Lucifer Hammer von Ueda gegen Sasaki.
3. International Jr. Heavyweight Title & NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Title: Minoru Tanaka besiegt Jason Lee (c) (13:10) mit einem Tornado Kaki Cutter.
4. NWA International Lightweight Tag Team Title: Takuya Sugawara & "brother" YASSHI besiegen Shuji Kondo & Seiki Yoshioka (c) (17:43) nach dem Shiisanputa von Sugawara gegen Yoshioka - Titelwechsel.
5. Shinjiro Otani besiegt LEONA (16:49) mit einem Modified Camel Clutch.
6. ZERO1 vs. Yankee Two Kenju: Yuko Miyamoto & Isami Kodaka besiegen Ikuto Hidaka & Mineo Fujita (13:41) nach einem Fire Thunder von Miyamoto gegen Fujita.
7. Complete Conclusion: Hideki Suzuki besiegt Masakatsu Funaki (7:17) mit einem Double-Arm Suplex.
8. NWA Intercontinental Tag Team Title: Takashi Sugiura & Masato Tanaka (c) besiegen Kohei Sato & Daisuke Sekimoto (21:44) nach dem Sliding D von Tanaka gegen Sato (4th defense).

purolove.com

Hideki beating Funaki in 7 mins in the rubber match
Sato jobbing for Tanaka. Looks like he will get a title shot soon: awesome!

Cant wait to see this show, but the previous big zero1 show has been uploaded anywhere


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Genking48 said:


> Well Tozawa has been on a pretty bad streak since 2013, so I guess they are slowly building him up to Dream Gate level again, at least that is my hope.


Man, I hope so too. I f'n hate Hulk.


----------



## Groovemachine

Just watched the Uhaa Nation Graduation Ceremony. Man, emotional stuff. Seeing Tozawa absolutely blubbing his eyes out is enough to make anyone get a little teary.


----------



## Corey

New Japan Cup!



> *New Japan Pro Wrestling “NEW JAPAN CUP 2015 - 1st ROUND”, 3/5/2015 [Thu] 19:00 @ Ota Ward General Gymnasium in Tokyo
> 4,500 Spectators (Spectators)
> *
> 
> (1) Jushin Thunder Liger, KUSHIDA, Yohei Komatsu & Jay White vs. Tiger Mask IV, Ryusuke Taguchi, Mascara Dorada & Sho Tanaka
> *◆Winner*: Dorada (*8:02*) following the Tornillo on White.
> 
> (2) *NJC 2015 - 1st Round Match*: YOSHI-HASHI vs. Yujiro Takahashi
> *◆Winner*: Yujito (*8:02*) following the Tokyo Pimps.
> _~ Yujiro moves on to the next round._
> 
> (3) *NJC 2015 - 1st Round Match*: Togi Makabe vs. Tomoaki Honma
> *◆Winner*: Makabe (*10:10*) following the King Kong Knee Drop.
> _~ Makabe moves on to the next round._
> 
> (4) *NJC 2015 - 1st Round Match*: Satoshi Kojima vs. Katsuyori Shibata
> *◆Winner*: Shibata (*8:53*) following the G2PK.
> _~ Shibata moves on to the next round._
> 
> (5) *NJC 2015 - 1st Round Match*: Yuji Nagata vs. Hirooki Goto
> *◆Winner*: Goto (*11:24*) following the Shouten Kai.
> _~ Goto moves on to the next round._
> 
> 
> (6) Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Manabu Nakanishi & Captain New Japan vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & Kazushi Sakuraba [FREE]
> *◆Winner*: Ishii (*10:33*) following the Verticall Fall style Brainbuster on Captain.
> _~ There was plenty of heat between the NEVER Champion Ishii and the reigning NWA Heavyweight Champion Tenzan._
> 
> 
> (7) *NJC 2015 - 1st Round Match*: Kota Ibushi vs. Doc Gallows
> *◆Winner*: Ibushi (*8:49*) with a Hurricanrana.
> _~ Ibushi moves on to the next round._
> 
> (8) *NJC 2015 - 1st Round Match*: Tetsuya Naito vs. Karl Anderson
> *◆Winner*: Naito (*12:10*) with the Stardust Press.
> 
> (9) *NJC 2015 - 1st Round Match*: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Toru Yano
> *◆Winner*: Yano (*2:47*) with a School Boy.
> _~ Yano with a quick win over Tanahashi and moves on to the next round._
> 
> (10)* NJC 2015 - 1st Round Match*: Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale
> *◆Winner*: Fale (*16:34*) following the Bad Luck Fall.
> _~ Fale with yet another win over Okada and moves on to the next round._
> _~ BULLET CLUB took control of the ring._


After this somewhat shocking turn of events, Ibushi's still got a huge chance!


----------



## amhlilhaus

I just love new japan so much. it's so refreshing to have a promotion that treats all their guys with respect:

they gave toru yano a win over their top star! think of that for a moment. yano, the comedy guy is actually able to get wins over the top guys. it's also booked the way it should be: he doesn't win clean, but is one cheating ass bastard who pulls off the odd upset here and there.

I love toru yano


----------



## El Dandy

Called it in the NJC Hype thread, but FALE is so winning this.


----------



## Good News Barrett

amhlilhaus said:


> I just love new japan so much. it's so refreshing to have a promotion that treats all their guys with respect:
> 
> they gave toru yano a win over their top star! think of that for a moment. yano, the comedy guy is actually able to get wins over the top guys. it's also booked the way it should be: he doesn't win clean, but is one cheating ass bastard who pulls off the odd upset here and there.
> 
> I love toru yano


Tanahashi has been hurting for a long time and there's a reason why he only works in tag matches in tours between his title matches on ppvs.


----------



## Genking48

Another Dragon Gate show has now finished, the Main event was awesome, thanks to iheartdg.com for the always good detailed results


> *03/06/2015 Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - 1850 Attendance*
> *1. *Yosuke♡Santa Maria, U-T, El Lindaman{W} (9:10 German Suplex Hold) K-ness, Gamma, Mondai Ryu{L}
> *2. *Kenichiro Arai, Shachihoko BOY{W} (7:11 Moonsault Press) Super Shisa, "Hollywood" Stalker Ichikawa{L}
> *3. *Kotoka (10:03 Caldera) Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin
> *4. *CIMA, Don Fujii{W} (12:30 Pin) Ryo "Jimmy" Saito{L}, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!
> *5. *T-Hawk, Flamita{W} (19:20 Romina) Masaaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid{L}
> *6. *4 Way 6 Man Tag Team Match: Akira Tozawa, Masato Yoshino, Shingo Takagi vs. BxB Hulk, Big R Shimizu, Kzy vs. Jimmy Susumu, Jimmy Kanda, Jimmy Kagetora vs. YAMATO, Naruki Doi, Cyber Kong
> -Big (31:50 Shot-put Slam) Doi
> -Takagi (36:38 Taka no Tsume) Kzy
> -Kagetora (39:23 Gurumakakari) Yoshino
> 
> MONSTER EXPRESS kicked things off by addressing the fans. Yoshino talked about this being his first Korakuen of 2015. They talked about Tozawa winning his first singles title. He also said that the win over YAMAKong last weekend in the Twin Gate title match was nearly 15 years to the day that he & Shachi first met. Tozawa also brought up the graduation of Uhaa Nation. He said that although it was a great loss to them, ME would keep up the momentum from their title wins and stay at the front of the unit battlefield. Dia HEARTS interrupted.
> Hulk said that as long as DH continues to hold the Dream Gate & Triangle Gate titles, they would be the top unit. Kzy brought up that he managed to win singles gold before Tozawa. Tozawa said that was true but he sure didn't have any gold now. As the only member of DH without a title that made him baggage. Takagi chimed in, saying that his general existence would now only hinder DH activity. He said that Takagi & Tozawa reminded him of Gian & Suneo from Doraemon. Kzy took exception to being dissed. Takagi told him to speak Japanese. Kzy insisted that he was using hip Japanese words. MAD BLANKEY came out.
> Doi promised a MB victory and happy ending in the main event 4 way.
> This brought out the Jimmyz.. Susumu said they may be a bit plain, and they may not hold any titles right now, but the full spirit of the Jimmyz will be on display tonight.
> Doi had one more thing to say. Big R may claim to be the most powerful man in DG, but he was nothing compared to Big! T! Yoshida! Tozawa had no idea what he was talking about. The T stood for Takashi, Cyber Kongs' real name.
> 
> Kotoka said that he owed the win today over the much more experienced Tanizaki to the support from his Millenials teammates and from the fans. He admitted this may be his final chance to break through. He said he would fight and fight, even if his body is destroyed and his power exhausted.
> 
> Saito appeared in a suit jacket & tie. (He wore his usual costume on his lower half). He mimicked the mannerisms of the character Kinpachi Sensei from the TV drama San-nen B-gumi Kinpachi-sensei. He demanded Tatsuki to heed to words of his sensei. Reform himself. Abandon the facepaint and black trousers. Stop hanging out with that pack of delinquents MAD BLANKEY.
> CIMA randomly attacked Horiguchi at this point in an attempt to get the match started, but Saito yelled at him as well. He told Nobuhiko that he wasn't done talking and to leave the student council president Horiguchi alone. He knew Nobuhiko was a no good troublemaker, too. He pointed out that while his costume was now yellow, his ring shoes were still his trademark blue. Perhaps he was also considering a return to his old ways. CIMA insisted that his shoes were yellow, because as a zombie that is the only colour he sees. Fujii also insisted they were yellow. Saito got down to take a closer look, prompting a sneak attack and the beginning of the match.
> Afterwards, Saito put the suit jacket back on. He admitted that in besting his sensei today, Tatsuki proved how strong he was. They argued. Fujii called him a rotten orange. Backstage, Saito vowed to not rest until he brings the old Fujii back.
> 
> T-Hawk celebrated the consecutive Millenials wins, owing in large part to the return of Flamita. He had some words for CIMA. He was going to take him out, no matter how long it takes him. Backstage he reaffirmed his intentions to go right for him. Flamita said he debuted the new move today in advance of his Brave Gate match to show that he had more than the Flam Fly in his arsenal.
> 
> CIMA put the boots to Doi after his elimination, as a big of payback from Osaka.
> 
> The Jimmyz celebrated their big win. In the face of ME and DH monopolizing the titles and MB expanding their ranks, they were the ones left standing today. Furthermore, Susumu pointed out that the person Kagetora scored the fall over was one half of the Twin Gate champions. This was as good a time as any for the Original Jimmyz duo to make another attempt on the titles. He challenged Yoshino. Yoshino said that he wasn't going to back down from a challenge, but the Twin Gate is a tag belt. He needed consent from his husky voiced amigo. Shachi also agreed, and the match was set for the 4/9 Korakuen.
> 
> Takagi dissed Kzy again. He said that he beat him with technical skills today. Kzy fails against power, and fails against technique. He really is baggage. They started to mix it up, but Big R grabbed Takagi by the throat. He started the Shot-put Slam but T-Hawk appeared out of nowhere and attacked him.
> T said that right now it looked like no one could stop Big R. Well, he knew he could. He cut to the chase and demanded a singles match. Big R said he didn't really understand what he said, prompting T to question his mental faculties. Eventually the match was also set for next month in Korakuen.
> 
> Susumu closed things out. He brought up the new and improved Jimmyz Train he promised back in January. He failed in his match with Hulk, so he couldn't deliver on the promise. However! Next month after they win the Twin Gate, the new Jimmyz Train will leave the station!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Bit off topic but.

Looks like I'm going to get to witness Shinskay and Ishii live in person in a few months... :mark:










Saw AJ at the last one.


----------



## Groovemachine

^ I am TOTALLY going to see that. Ishii in his European debut? TAKE MY MONIES!


----------



## Genking48

God, I wish I could watch that


----------



## Good News Barrett

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Bit off topic but.
> 
> Looks like I'm going to get to witness Shinskay and Ishii live in person in a few months... :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw AJ at the last one.


AJ doesn't have the belt. uh-oh


----------



## NastyYaffa

Good News Barrett said:


> AJ doesn't have the belt. uh-oh


Neither does Ishii or Nakamura on that poster. I don't think it really means anything tbh. :shrug


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

amhlilhaus said:


> I just love new japan so much. it's so refreshing to have a promotion that treats all their guys with respect:
> 
> they gave toru yano a win over their top star! think of that for a moment. yano, the comedy guy is actually able to get wins over the top guys. it's also booked the way it should be: he doesn't win clean, but is one cheating ass bastard who pulls off the odd upset here and there.
> 
> I love toru yano


Yano is hilarious

My jaw hit the floor when I was watching that match today, I mean I really didn't see that coming. That first Cup show was a good one, I said it a week or so ago but I feel like a BC guy is gonna win & challenge for the IC title so it's looking like Fale to me.

Ugh, I like the BC but still if that happens. Meh


----------



## DomoDaDude

If Fale wins the NJC, I'm taking a hiatus from NJPW this year and will only follow the BoSJ tourney. Since there is a chance NOAH's juniors will be involved.

Fale is average at best and there are far better options than him in Ibushi, Goto, Shibata, and even Naito (who I'm not big on).


----------



## Lariatoh!

DaMenace88 said:


> If Fale wins the NJC, I'm taking a hiatus from NJPW this year and will only follow the BoSJ tourney. Since there is a chance NOAH's juniors will be involved.
> 
> Fale is average at best and there are far better options than him in Ibushi, Goto, Shibata, and even Naito (who I'm not big on).


If its all a puzzle piece to get Nakamura back into the IWGP hunt, then I don't think you can be too harsh on it though.


----------



## Vårmakos

DaMenace88 said:


> If Fale wins the NJC, I'm taking a hiatus from NJPW this year and will only follow the BoSJ tourney. Since there is a chance NOAH's juniors will be involved.


Harada and Kotoge .. and (on second thought) ZSJ, plz.

Fale has to make it to the finals after defeating Okada so I just hope someone like Ibushi is there to defeat him. That would be huge.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Yeah I am all for Fale beating Nakamura if it means that Nakamura starts going for the Heavyweight Title. 

Nakamura vs. Styles :mark:


----------



## DomoDaDude

Lariatoh! said:


> If its all a puzzle piece to get Nakamura back into the IWGP hunt, then I don't think you can be too harsh on it though.



I can when a guy like Ibushi who just had the performance of his career at WK9 can use the rub from Nakamura dropping the IC title to him, especially to make their story together come full circle.


----------



## Kabraxal

As others have said, if this leads to Nakamura/Styles, especially at WK, then I'm all for it. Not sure how I feel about Tanahashi losing like that... it's interesting and surprising, but also a little strange to see both Okada and Tana hitting losing skids now.


----------



## Lariatoh!

DaMenace88 said:


> I can when a guy like Ibushi who just had the performance of his career at WK9 can use the rub from Nakamura dropping the IC title to him, especially to make their story together come full circle.


Don't get me wrong, I'm hoping for Ibushi or Shibata to win also.


----------



## Corey

Iirc, if both Fale and Ibushi advance, they'll be meeting in the semi-finals. I expect Fale to beat Shibata in the Finals and go on to defeat Nakamura for the IC Title (again).

In my fantasy dream world, Ibushi wins it all and faces AJ. I don't expect that to happen though.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Yeah, it seems like Fale is gonna win it.


----------



## Genking48

Credit to iheartdg.com


> *03/08/2015 Aichi, Nagoya Congress Center*
> *1. *Jimmy Kagetora{W}, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin (10:03 Gurumakakari) Gamma, Mondai Ryu{L}
> *2. *Jimmy Kanda (9:35 Diving Elbow Drop) U-T
> *3. *Masaaki Mochizuki (10:16 Backslide) Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!
> *4. *Jimmy Susumu, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito{W} (13:41 Pin) YAMATO, Don Fujii{L}
> *5. *T-Hawk{W}, Kotoka, Flamita (19:20 Night Ride) Naruki Doi, Cyber Kong , CIMA{L}
> *6. *Nagoya style Elimination Match: BxB Hulk, Dragon Kid, Kzy, Big R Shimizu vs. Masato Yoshino, Akira Tozawa, Shingo Takagi, Shachihoko BOY
> -Yoshino (19:15 Torbellino Crucifix) Hulk
> -Big (20:58 Shot-put Slam) Yoshino
> -BOY (22:58 Power Bomb Cutback) Big
> -Kzy (23:35 Impact) BOY
> -Kid (25:38 Ultra Hurricanrana) Tozawa
> -Takagi (26:43 MADE IN JAPAN) Kid
> -Kzy (26:46 Skayde Schoolboy)Takagi
> 
> 
> The drawing to decide the order of entry for the main event was held at the start of the show. Tozawa & Kzy were selected to start.. The rest of the participants were drawn at random, and were not revealed until their entrance music started. The order ended up being: Kzy, Tozawa, Yoshino, Shachi, Big, Hulk, Mochizuki, Takagi.
> 
> After the drawing, GM/Referee Yagi announced intentions to hold another cage match this year at DEAD or ALIVE. He was now accepting participants. Anyone who wanted to right a wrong, or just take the hair or mask from a rival should speak now. It was a decision that should be made carefully, though. This wasn't just a match you should take because you hate an opponent. This was no regular match. It was a game of psychological warfare that takes some time to prepare for. He needed 6 willing fighters, and recruiting begins now.
> 
> Saito Sensei gave a lecture to the students of Nagoya Junior High before his match. He once again implored Tatsuki to leave this life of delinquency. The pants and paint just don't suit him. He begged him to return to the jovial Tatsuki that was beloved by the entire student body. There was a yellow stained demon living inside Tatsuki right now. Saito Sensei vowed to defeat it and free him from his anguish. After winning the match, he admitted that just beating Tatsuki wasn't beating the yellow demon. He will not give up, and he will bring Tatsuki back from hell. YAMATO was bemused by the whole thing. He said Saito had a lot of nerve questioning the actions of the Former Veteran Zombies while doing some ridiculous bullshit like this. YAMATO said the days of the jovial Fujii were done, and this was the new reality. Anyone who tries to meddle in it will be dealt with swiftly and harshly.
> 
> There were several instances of friendly fire between CIMA & Doi, including a salt attack that directly lead to the Night Ride. T-Hawk took great glee in throwing it back at CIMA. Consider today payback from Osaka last week. They were now even. However, he wasn't done with him. He challenged him to put his hair up in the cage on 5/5. CIMA totally blew it off. He wasn't going to be shamed into the cage after losing by a fluke. Besides, today was only March 8th. May 5th is two months away. He's not committing to that. He tried to leave, to a chorus of boos. T-Hawk said he must be really scary. CIMA said he wasn't scary, he was just an immature punk. T-Hawk has never encountered the real CIMA. He preyed on T-Hawks' sense of vanity. He was sure proud of his stylish blond hair, wasn't he? How would he handle having it shaved in front of a huge audience? CIMA was an old man with a wife, a kid, and a sensible haircut. He's satisfied with his lot in life. Losing his hair is nothing new to him. He's not afraid. He accepts. The first two participants for the cage match will be CIMA & T-Hawk.
> 
> Kzy asked Takagi how it felt to be pinned by a piece of baggage. That is what happens when you don't take someone like him seriously. Takagi admitted defeat today, but it was just one defeat. This wasn't over. Tozawa also took exception to Kzy acting all self important after one win. He added he hated his stupid hair, but this didn't lead to any cage match talk. Both sides exchanged barbs, as the feud between the units escalated.
> Hulk stood by his teammate. Today, he was the baggage since he was the first eliminated. He apologized, and thanked Kzy for bailing him out. Despite the loss of the Brave Gate, he rebounded today with a huge win. They still held the Dream Gate & Triangle Gate, and Big R continued to lay waste to everyone with the Shot-put Slam. The Dia HEARTS future remains bright.
> Kzy closed things out. He said he would take aim at any belt he could, Twin Gate, Owarai Gate, anything to bring more gold to DH. He would ride this wave of momentum, and not stop. Today, it was Kzy Time.


Cage match this year, fuck yeah :mark:


----------



## Good News Barrett

fuckyougedo #cancelnjpwworld 

again it's my fault to think they'd give Shibata a push


----------



## malek

Good News Barrett said:


> fuckyougedo #cancelnjpwworld
> 
> again it's my fault to think they'd give Shibata a push


Damn !

Well anther year that I will hope he will get really big push at G1, and then back full circle again next year.


----------



## Corey

Legit shocked that Naito went over Fale. We're left with Ibushi vs. Naito and Goto vs. Makabe in the semi-finals. Wow. Ibushi vs. Naito could be great.

IBUSHI STILL HAS A CHANCE! :mark:

EDIT: KAI won the Wrestle-1 Championship from Muta last night.


----------



## Vårmakos

Would lol if Mr. NJC Goto wins and challenges for the NEVER Openweight title.


----------



## El Dandy

How were the matches?

Shocked they beat Fale, but that's fine with me. Makes it easier for Ibushi to win that side of the bracket

Disappointed they beat Shibata. Agreed with whomeevr was saying it's our fault that we got our hopes up. They'll never push him.

Hopefully Ibushi wins and gets the IC.

Jado/Gedo wouldn't have Makabe win just to have him go for the NEVER OW, would they? WOULD THEY!????


----------



## ShadowSucks92

The semi final matches look really good and really happy we get to see Ibushi vs Naito over Ibushi vs Fale. The second round matches were OK, I give:
Takahasi vs Makabe 2.25/5
Yano vs Ibushi 1.75/5
Fale vs Naito 2.75/5 (mainly just because Naito won , match itself sucked IMO)
Goto vs Shibata 3.5/5


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

I tell you that Nagata/Tanahashi tag match from round 2 of the NJ Cup was awesome. This is why I love Puro, basically a throwaway tag match teaming the ace & the wily veteran with two young lions & you have some hilarious & entertaining moments. Found myself laughing quite a few times, Nagata getting pissed & kicking the rail was gold.


----------



## DomoDaDude

Now I got a funny feeling Makabe is gonna take this tourney just cause he never lost the NEVER Openweight title.

Fuck.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

Major fist pump when naito went over!!!


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Good News Barrett said:


> fuckyougedo #cancelnjpwworld
> 
> again it's my fault to think they'd give Shibata a push


And here come the n00bs bitching about the booking. I guess it was only a matter of time before these parts turned into the Raw threads. Goto is always booked strong in the New Japan Cup and this win ties his series vs Shibata. And what the fuck would've Shibata winning the New Japan Cup accomplished? AJ isn't losing the belt at the next major show. Jesusfuck.


----------



## NastyYaffa

DaMenace88 said:


> Now I got a funny feeling Makabe is gonna take this tourney just cause he never lost the NEVER Openweight title.
> 
> Fuck.


I hope he isn't. I like him, but I'd definitely take Ibushi or Naito over him. Any day.


----------



## GOON

Would have liked to have seen AJ/Shibata for the belt at Invasion Attack, since it would bring a fresh face into the main event scene, if only temporarily. 

Rooting for Ibushi so that we get Ibushi/Nakamura III at Invasion Attack, with Ibushi going over this time, opening the door for Nakamura to win G-1 :mark:


----------



## Lariatoh!

I think Naito is winning this. Probably wrong, but apart from the big three and Styles, he's the top pushed guy and as Ibushi is still with DDT and only became a HVWT recently I think loyalty will go Naito in the booking stakes. I think Makabe doesn't need to win NJC to get a rematch for his NEVER belt.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

Everyone expects ibushi to win

I want to see goto vs styles


----------



## Good News Barrett

ywall2breakerj said:


> And here come the n00bs bitching about the booking. I guess it was only a matter of time before these parts turned into the Raw threads. Goto is always booked strong in the New Japan Cup and this win ties his series vs Shibata. And what the fuck would've Shibata winning the New Japan Cup accomplished? AJ isn't losing the belt at the next major show. Jesusfuck.


obviously you didn't get the joke as it's a jab at cancelwwenetwork trending.

Shibata/AJ would've been fresh and like you said what Goto winning NJ cup accomplishes? his whole gimmick is that he's a big game choker. Noone will buy him as a threat for AJ. Atleast with Shibata you have unpredictability because he has beaten main event guys clean before. Goto, Naito & Makabe have face and lost to AJ before.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

Makabe vs Styles would be cool as a big brawl

But goto or ibushi vs styles are money with me


----------



## FROSTY

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> I tell you that Nagata/Tanahashi tag match from round 2 of the NJ Cup was awesome. This is why I love Puro, basically a throwaway tag match teaming the ace & the wily veteran with two young lions & you have some hilarious & entertaining moments. Found myself laughing quite a few times, Nagata getting pissed & kicking the rail was gold.


I hear ya, that tag match, and the 10 man tag were both extremely entertaining. The tag match last night where Tanahashi was trying to get his hands on Yano to exact his revenge, and how Yano laughed at him and played the whole thing was brilliant imo.


----------



## FROSTY

DaMenace88 said:


> Now I got a funny feeling Makabe is gonna take this tourney just cause he never lost the NEVER Openweight title.
> 
> Fuck.


I honestly don't mind Makabe winning this, as long as it's not Goto, as he's the only one of the four I don't care for at all. I would enjoy seeing any of the other 3 win the cup.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Good News Barrett said:


> obviously you didn't get the joke as it's a jab at cancelwwenetwork trending.
> 
> Shibata/AJ would've been fresh and like you said what Goto winning NJ cup accomplishes? his whole gimmick is that he's a big game choker. Noone will buy him as a threat for AJ. Atleast with Shibata you have unpredictability because he has beaten main event guys clean before. Goto, Naito & Makabe have face and lost to AJ before.


If it was a joke it wasn't a very clever or amusing one.

Shibata's currently in the same tier as Naito, Anderson and Goto and if they plan on ever pushing him above that level the worst thing they could do is have him lose a bunch of important matches right now. I'm not holding my breath for that-but certainly if you want a Shibata push you wouldn't want him ending up as a guy that jobs to Okada during autumn and gets filler title shots, which is where winning the New Japan Cup would put him. A loss to Goto doesn't damage him much and was the right call (for now).


----------



## FROSTY

Just watched the first match of Invasion Attack 2013 Apollo 55 vs Time Splitters, decent match but the Prince Devitt heel turn at the end was gold. Unmasking CNJ, the double stomp on his former partner Taguchi, and the debut of Fale. Totally awesome.


----------



## Good News Barrett

AJ/Naka, AJ/Shibata has no chance of happening at least until G1. i don't know whether they intended this or not these guys haven't even came across in tag matches (Shibata had 1 tag match vs AJ & BC)


----------



## HOJO

The lack of interaction is gonna help when the matches actually happen, even if they're just G1 matches. if Shinsuke/AJ aren't in the same group, then I'm rooting for that match to be the finals.

Also



> *STARDOM "The Highest 2015" March 29, 2015
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 
> 1. 3 Way Match: Momo Watanabe vs Haruka Kato vs Hatsuhinode Kamen
> 2. Kaori Yoneyama vs Kris Wolf
> 3. High Speed Championship: Koguma (c) vs Reo Hazuki
> 4. Special 6 Man Tag Elimination Match: Mayu Iwatani, DASH Chisako, & Sendai Sachiko vs Hudson Envy, Heidi Lovelace, & Dragonita
> 5. World of STARDOM Championship, Scramble Match: Io Shirai vs Takumi Iroha vs Kairi Hojo vs Kyoko Kimura*


Meh. Trade Dragonita for Kris Wolf(<3) in that tag match, pls. Money's put down on Kimura winning the title, possibly holding it till Act comes back. And we don't need more TanahaShirai right now, imo.


----------



## Vårmakos

Hojo pls.


----------



## HOJO

Ok...So when the title match said "Scramble", it actually meant it was gonna be a tournament. So it's Io vs Takumi and Kimura vs Kairi. Winners faces in the finals for the title.

In additional news:
This is Hudson Envy's last Korakuen Hall event in Japan

Starfire is returning to STARDOM on April 12th.
Chelsea Diamond will be making her debut on April 12
Nikki Storm debuts May 3rd

Act Yasukawa's documentary, "Gamushara", now has a website: http://www.maxam.jp/gamushara/

*From /wooo/* During the press conference, Io confirmed she wanted to be the female Tanahashi(TanahaShirai, as I said before). Kimura responded by telling her that wanting to imitate someone else shows a lack of confidence in herself.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Read on Voices of Wrestling site this week that WWE are trademarking the "Kliq sign". Is this an attempt to stop the Bullet Club's nWo/DX parody stuff?


----------



## Corey

Finally got around to watching the first round of the New Japan Cup. Makabe/Honma (*** 1/4) & Naito/Anderson (*** 3/4) were the standout matches. Honma is so fun to watch and so over, it's a shame they never let him win anything.  Anderson's performance was wonderful against Naito, trying to win by countout from the get-go. I got through half of Okada/Fale and was falling asleep (because it was 2 am, not because of the match), so I just skipped to the end. Looked like an average match anyway.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Lariatoh! said:


> Read on Voices of Wrestling site this week that WWE are trademarking the "Kliq sign". Is this an attempt to stop the Bullet Club's nWo/DX parody stuff?


Yep, rumored is their upset that the Young Bucks turned them down.


----------



## Zatiel

It has a specific connotation in wrestling that the Bullet Club are obviously calling on, but it's ridiculous WWE should be able to trademark a hand sign used in gangs for decades before Nash started listening to rap music.


----------



## Vårmakos

Suzukigun has captured all of NOAH's titles. 

I'm just happy Taichi won his first singles belt. :banderas


----------



## DomoDaDude

Surprised that Taichi has any fans lol, dude is pretty sucky.


----------



## Good News Barrett

spoiler
















Ibushi won the NJ Cup and he's going after AJ's title


----------



## NastyYaffa

Good News Barrett said:


> spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibushi won the NJ Cup and he's going after AJ's title

































YES! YES! YES! :mark:


----------



## Zatiel

Well this is awesome. If they just don't go moronic on interference, this will be a classic title match. Such hype!


----------



## HOJO

IBUSHIIIIIIIIII :fuckyeah:fuckyeah:fuckyeah:fuckyeah


----------



## Corey

Holy shit I can't believe my dream prediction came true! Invasion Attack main event is set then, I guess. They'll probably run Makabe vs. Ishii for the NEVER belt too.


----------



## NastyYaffa

AND GUESS WHO IS THE NEW GHC HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION? :mark:


----------



## HOJO

NastyYaffa said:


> AND GUESS WHO IS THE NEW GHC HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION? :mark:


Hi 5, brotha :fuckyeah


----------



## Srdjan99

Ibushi vs Styles is going to be awesome. I wonder if they will put the title on Kota


----------



## HOJO

No chance they'll put the title on Kota, but the match will still be great with minimal overbooking


----------



## TheTony316

Styles vs Ibushi kada



Srdjan99 said:


> Ibushi vs Styles is going to be awesome. I wonder if they will put the title on Kota


They won't but the match itself is going to be a MOTY contender :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ShadowSucks92

So from the event it looks like it'll be:

Okada vs Bad Luck Fale
Tanahashi vs Yano
Honma vs Shibata
IC Championship: Nakamura vs Goto/Naito
Never Openweight Championship: Ishii vs Makabe
IWGP Heavyweight Championship: AJ Styles vs Ibushi

Almost positive we're going to see another 5 star match this year from NJPW


----------



## Vårmakos

I didn't expect Styles to defend against anyone other than Okada/Tanahashi. It looks like New Japan are more confidant in him as their champion this time around.



DaMenace88 said:


> Surprised that Taichi has any fans lol, dude is pretty sucky.



Taichi's supposed to be a lazy jester .. it's his gimmick and he's great at it. Dude was trained by Hase and Dangerous K so I'm certain he holds back a lot.


----------



## Flux

Honma vs. Shibata sounds fantastic, is that confirmed or just speculation?


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Flux said:


> Honma vs. Shibata sounds fantastic, is that confirmed or just speculation?


They had a tag match at the show and they both wanted to be in the match and Shibata even through Honma out the ring and they had a number of stare downs so more than likely it'll happen.


----------



## malek

ShadowSucks92 said:


> So from the event it looks like it'll be:
> 
> Okada vs Bad Luck Fale
> Tanahashi vs Yano
> Honma vs Shibata
> IC Championship: Nakamura vs Goto/Naito
> Never Openweight Championship: Ishii vs Makabe
> IWGP Heavyweight Championship: AJ Styles vs Ibushi
> 
> Almost positive we're going to see another 5 star match this year from NJPW


Probably Junior Championship: Mascara Dorada vs Kenny Omega as well.


----------



## DomoDaDude

Vårmakos said:


> Taichi's supposed to be a lazy jester .. it's his gimmick and he's great at it. Dude was trained by Hase and Dangerous K so I'm certain he holds back a lot.


That's a poor excuse lol, I'm sorry.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Taichi going over Kotoge is bullshit. Taichi is great........at being TAKA Michinoku's goofy tag team partner. Him as a singles title holder? Fuck off. Desperado or TAKA would've both been better as GHC Jr. champs.


----------



## BornBad

All Hail


----------



## Good News Barrett

final was great show.

Shibata/Honma tag team was so good. even the commentators can't help but to laugh off their antics. I love this tag more than the meiyu tag. I hope this doesn't mean they saddle Shibata as jobber along with Honma though.

BC/Chaos was fun, probably the most fun multiman tag since the elimination tag on the how before WK9. Okada is clearly losing heat now, he came out 2nd, not much of a reaction and when Nakamura came out, you can compare the heat levels which was huge. I don't blame Okada, i blame Gedo for booking Okada as shit. You can lose once or twice, but Okada lost 3 times to Fale all clean. 

hopefully this leads to humanizing of Okada with IC title feud with Nakamura or whoever defeats Nakamura in summer. Nakamura/Styles for KOPW, Nak wins and faces Ibushi at WKX.

Ibushi was so good. Deserved winner. Although i picked Shibata, Ibushi is far more over and far more well rounded than Shibata. His style should compliment Styles and their match is going to be awesome.


----------



## Vårmakos

Invasion Attack's card is up.

http://www.njpw.co.jp/news/detail.php?nid=13564



> 1. Yuji Nagata, Captain New Japan, Alex Shelley, KUSHIDA & Yohei Komatsu vs. Manabu Nakanishi, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask, Ryusuke Taguchi & Sho Tanaka
> 2. Hiroyoshi TenzanSatoshi Kojima & Tomoaki Honma vs. Yujiro Takahashi, Tama Tonga & Cody Hall
> 3. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title: The Young Bucks (c) vs. Rocky Romero & Barreta
> 4. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title: Kenny Omega (c) vs. Mascara Dorada
> 5. IWGP Tag Team Title: Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows (c) vs. Michael Bennett & Matt Taven
> 6. Special Six Man Tag Match: Togi Makabe, Hirooki Goto & Tetsuya Naito vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI
> 7. Special Tag Match: Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano
> 8. Special Singles Match: Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale
> 9. IWGP Heavyweight Title: AJ Styles (c) vs. Kota Ibushi


The Bullet Club vs. The Kingdom seems like an odd match up since they're both heel gaijin teams.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Not a big fan of that card, then again maybe its a test to see how well AJ Styles and Ibushi draw.


----------



## Corey

All 4 Title matches interest me. Bullet Club vs. Kingdom does look odd on paper, but I appreciate the continuity because Bennett & Taven pinned Anderson in a tag match in ROH. It's something different at least. Both Junior matches should be fun and the main event is a massive draw for me. I thought it was only gonna be a dream match and nothing more, but it's actually happening and that's crazy.

Okada vs. Fale again? Ugh. Guess Okada will get his win back. Kinda surprised they didn't go with Makabe/Ishii here but I guess they're saving that from Dontaku.


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

Ibushi wins the New Japan Cup and challenge AJ Styles AND Suzuki wins the GHC title???

:sodone


----------



## malek

From my avatar you can see that I'm Alex Shelley fan, and it hurts me to see him used so much in these multy man, 4 on 4 tag team matches, etc... Although I'm a huge NJPW fan I would love to see him in any half decent federation more then I would like to see him there. Completely wasted in NJPW outside of BOSJ.


----------



## Zatiel

I think Shelley's very good, though not necessarily better in-ring than KUSHIDA. He could be used better, and the JHW division in general could be a lot sharper. It's just a casualty of NJPW's focus on heavyweights... which I can't blame them for, since that scene is so awesome.


----------



## Lariatoh!

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Not a big fan of that card, then again maybe its a test to see how well AJ Styles and Ibushi draw.


I agree with this. Testing the waters so to speak. 

Interesting to see Tana and Shibata are tagging... have Goto and Shibata split? Shibata tagged with Tonma, now Tana...

Wish Swag had a singles match...


----------



## FROSTY

Vårmakos said:


> Invasion Attack's card is up.
> 
> http://www.njpw.co.jp/news/detail.php?nid=13564
> 
> 
> 
> The Bullet Club vs. The Kingdom seems like an odd match up since they're both heel gaijin teams.


Would rather seen some story progression between Honma & Shibata on this card. Maybe giving them as a team a nontitle shot against BC, and watch the fireworks that would have erupted this time around. Also Nakamura defending the IC belt, should be happening on one of NJPW bigger shows, instead of being thrown in the middle of one of several multi-man matches.

New Japan Cup finals was a very good show, love the fact that Yano got another pinfall victory over Tanahashi. God I wish they'd do something more with Honma, the guy is so major over. Even if it's just the Never belt give the guy a real title program and let him succeed for cryin' out loud.


----------



## Lariatoh!

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> Would rather seen some story progression between Honma & Shibata on this card. Maybe giving them as a team a nontitle shot against BC, and watch the fireworks that would have erupted this time around. Also Nakamura defending the IC belt, should be happening on one of NJPW bigger shows, instead of being thrown in the middle of one of several multi-man matches.
> 
> New Japan Cup finals was a very good show, *love the fact that Yano got another pinfall victory over Tanahashi*. God I wish they'd do something more with Honma, the guy is so major over. Even if it's just the Never belt give the guy a real title program and let him succeed for cryin' out loud.


I'm scared that much like Suzuki and Nagata, Tana will be stuck feuding with Yano for the next million shows though


----------



## FROSTY

Lariatoh! said:


> I'm scared that much like Suzuki and Nagata, Tana will be stuck feuding with Yano for the next million shows though


Honestly, I am in the beginnings of it right now, (midway through 2013 on New Japan World) but Yano vs Suzuki is one of my favorite things going on in the shows they have available for that year. If I were you, I'd be more concerned about the child temper tantrum fits Tanahashi has thrown after each time being pinned by Yano.









Don't know where they're having him go with this, but I can't see anything good coming from this character change if it continues, or escalates.


----------



## FROSTY

Also Yoshi-Hashi has really started to grow on me as a worker, but god his gimmick is god awful. What is he supposed to be a fucking genie, those pants and that silly cane he carries. It be a different story if he used the damn cane as a weapon, then I could get it, but as it stands he really needs a new gimmick.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Good shows overall, although Goto/Ibushi was dissapointing as fuck. 

Favorite match - Ibushi/Naito.
Hated - Okada/Fale.


----------



## Vårmakos

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> Also Yoshi-Hashi has really started to grow on me as a worker, but god his gimmick is god awful. What is he supposed to be a fucking genie, those pants and that silly cane he carries. It be a different story if he used the damn cane as a weapon, then I could get it, but as it stands he really needs a new gimmick.


I think it's supposed to be a Journey to the West Monkey King gimmick. The staff is a magical weapon that powers his lariat. 










I made that last part up.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

TheChoppingMachine said:


> Ibushi wins the New Japan Cup and challenge AJ Styles AND Suzuki wins the GHC title???
> 
> :sodone


Where's that one smiley, oh yeah - here it is.

:mark: x100

I completely avoided this place & the internet for the most part until I was able to watch the match for myself.

Watching Kobashi & Taue act ashamed as shit that Suzuki won was pretty epic, I'm curious with what direction they're gonna go with Suzukigun basically owning NOAH at the moment, and who they're gonna put over in the process.

They just know how to book over in Japan, you want a heel stable to be strong, you have them win the titles. And even though their was shenanigans, it still felt more legit then the majority of heel victories that occur in a place like the WWE.

The match was solid, nothing special but had a few great moments in the second half (The Marufuji kick that spun Suzuki around into a slap was pretty awesome) but it was funny cause that was a pretty big crowd for NOAH, & they seemed to be legit pissed that the NOAH guys have been dropping titles to the "invaders."

It's just awesome for me cause Misawa is easily my favorite wrestler of all time, so it's cool to see Suzuki win the GHC title. I've been wanting the "old man" to have some singles gold before he hangs up the boots so this works, although I personally hope he keeps going like Tenryu :lol


----------



## HOJO

MiSu is forever young, brotha. He'd have no problem working great matches past 50 or whatever

Kai, Ibushi, and Suzuki shining bright :banderas

In other news:


> Fumi Saito, famed Japanese wrestling journalist has a new article out today, and interview with Rossy Ogawa, link is below.
> 
> Amongst the details...*Act will come back after the summer. As for Yoshiko, she will not come back until at least after Act comes back.*
> Four new international students will come from the US in April.
> The core stars will once again travel to Mexico in May.
> *And....Stardom will run in October on the US West Coast.*
> (I just got confirmation from Fumi himself that yes, they are running on the West Coast in October.)


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


The West Coast, tho :krillin2 And why so early they're doing this? Don't you wanna pull back a bit more on this, or at least put your name out there before doing shows in the US?


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

I watched the Marufuji vs Suzuki, it's by far the most interest I had in a NOAH match since the Kobashi retirement. It had a little big match feeling. The match was ok, nothing amazing but not bad for a Maufuji match. The highlight tho (besides Minoru fucking Suzuki winning a big title of course) was


Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Watching Kobashi & Taue act ashamed as shit that Suzuki won was pretty epic


:lenny


Act :mark:
Don't know if the US show will be a success but good for them I guess


----------



## Corey

Ibushi successfully defended the KO-D Openweight Title in an 18 minute contest against a blow up doll last night. :lol


----------



## Corey

The most recent Dragon Gate show is online, which has Akira Tozawa's first Brave Gate Title defense against Flamita. I think several of you are interested in that. More Dragon Gate news:



> Womens pro wrestling legends Aja Kong & Manami Toyota will be making an appearance on the 4/19 MEMORIAL GATE in Wakayama show.
> 
> Satoshi Kojima of New Japan & freelancer Yoshihiro Takayama will appear on the 5/10 Shingo Takagi homecoming show in Yamanashi. Kojima was a senior to Takagi in the Animal Hamaguchi Gym. They will face off in some sort of match that will be billed as a Strong Arm Lariat battle. Takayama will have yet another entry into his famous rivalry with Stalker Ichikawa.


Some All Japan results (including title changes):



> (5) World Junior Heavyweight Championship Match: [37th Champion] Atsushi Aoki vs. [Challenger] Kotaro Suzuki
> ◆Winner: Kotaro (17:10) following the Javelin (upper style elbow).
> 
> ~ Champion falls on his 6th title defense. Kotaro becomes the 38th generation champion.
> ~ Kotaro carries his win from the Jr. BATTLE OF GLORY and straight in to becoming the World Jr. Champion.
> ~ Kotaro stated that this has been a long cherished goal to hold this belt.
> 
> (6) Triple Crown Heavyweight Championship Match: [51st Champion] Go Shiozaki vs. [Challenger] Kento Miyahara
> ◆Winner: Shiozaki (24:11) following the Go Arm Lariat.
> 
> ~ 2nd successful title defense.
> ~ Shiozaki and Kento shook hands following the match.
> ~ Shiozaki now heads into the CC as champion.


----------



## HOJO

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582148636391395328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582157609676861440


enzuigiripuro.tumblr.com said:


> *Stardom “The Highest 2015” Results
> 3/29/2015
> Korakuen Hall (18:00) LIVE SamuraiTV
> 965 Fans*
> 
> 1. 3 Way Match : Hatsuhinode Kamen vs. Momo Watanabe vs. Yu Kato
> *● Winner : Kamen via Sunrise Drop to Kato (7:43)*
> 2. Single Match : Kaori Yoneyama vs. Kris Wolf
> *● Winner : Yoneyama via Reverse Sunset Flip (5:21)*
> 3. High Speed Championship Title : Koguma (c) vs. Reo Hazuki
> *● Winner : Koguma via Koguma-Style Yoshi Tonic (14:44)*
> * Successful 1st Title Defense
> 4. World Of Stardom Semifinal #1 : Kairi Hojo vs. Kyoko Kimura
> *● Winner : Hojo via Roll Up (12:24)*
> 5. World Of Stardom Semifinal #2 : Io Shirai vs. Takumi iroha
> *● Winner : Io via Moonsault Press (17:43)*
> 6. 6 Person Tag Team Match : Mayu Iwatani & Jumonji Sisters (DASH Chisako & Sendai Sachiko) vs. Oedo~Tai : Dragonita, Heidi Lovelace, & Hudson Envy
> *● Winner : Iwatani, Chisako, & Sachiko (3-2)*
> 7. World of Stardom Final : Winner of Semifinal #1 (Kairi Hojo) vs. Winner of Semifinal #2 (Io Shirai)
> *● Winner : Hojo via Diving Elbow Drop (18:46)*
> * Kairi Hojo is become a 5th generation World of Stardom Champion


:fuckyeah
Act still the female







and Hojo got some(more) GOLD. Maybe a bit too quick, but still awesome. :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Corey

Tozawa becomes a double champion:



> *03/29/2015 Saga. Morodomi Heartful*
> 1. YAMATO, Don Fujii (11:21 Gallaria) Ryo "Jimmy" Saito{L}, Tenzan Mask
> 2. *Open the Owarai Gate Championship Match:* Akira Tozawa (7:35 Pin) Yosuke♡Santa Maria
> *Tozawa becomes the 21st Champion by fan decision
> 3. Cyber Kong{W}, Gamma (11:14 Pineapple Bomber) Masato Yoshino, Shachihoko BOY{L}
> 4. *International Dream Match*: BxB Hulk (13:15 First Flash) Flamita
> 5. T-Hawk, Kotoka{W} (14:39 Caldera) CIMA{L}, Naruki Doi
> 6. *Open the Triangle Gate Championship Match:* Jimmy Susumu, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Jimmy Kagetora{W} (22:02 Kagenui) Masaaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid, Big R Shimizu{L}
> 
> YAMATO once again told Saito to give up on his mission to reform Fujii. The new Don Fujii was the real Don Fujii, and that was that. He was annoyed both at his long hair and his stupid teacher persona. He wanted to cut it again, so he could give up this stupid sensei character. Saito Sensei told Masato that he would never give up on his quest to reform Tatsuki. GM/Referee Yagi intervened. He noted that there were two empty slots left in the cage match. Since they both had long hair, he saw no reason to not give those spots to them. YAMATO was quick to agree, but told him to never compare his wonderful permed hair to that filthy, greasy nest that Saito has. Saito said he would take Masatos' hair and reform him. Since CIMA was also in the match, he would do his best to reform Nobuhiko as well. Yagi announced that at the next big show in Kyushu, 4/26 in Hakata Star Lanes, all six cage match participants will fight in a six man tag.
> 
> Tozawa said that he wanted more shiny things, so he wanted a title match for the Owarai Gate. Maria, being a fighting champion, accepted. Tozawa won the fan judgement to become the new champion.
> 
> An errant salt attack from Doi led to CIMA losing. He was furious afterwards, wondering what the hell Doi was throwing at. Doi assured him he was aiming at Kotoka. CIMA just couldn't hold him strong enough. If he had just held on tighter, he wouldn't have gotten pinned by Kotoka, the worst wrestler in the company. They continued to bicker a bit, with CIMA reminding Doi that he also lost to the worst wrestler in the company recently. They continued arguing as they left the ring. Kotoka took exception to everything they said, noting he has pinned them both recently. He brought up Tozawa saying that the Millenials were useless, aside from T-Hawk & Flamita. He wanted to get revenge for Flamita, and bring the Brave Gate back to the Millenials. He asked the fans to support him in this endeavour.


More results from Zero1 and DDT:



> (8) End of the War 70th Anniversary - Special Single Match: Masato Tanaka vs. Shingo Takagi [DRAGON GATE]
> ◆Winner: Tanaka (21:42) following a Sliding D.





> (4) *DDT EXTREME Championship Match:* [31st Champion] X (Shiori Asahi) vs. [Challenger] Akito
> ◆Winner: X (10:00) Time Limit Draw.
> ~ Rematch - Sudden Death 1 Count Rule
> ◆Winner: Akito (1:32) with a Hikoki Nage-gatame.
> ~ X falls on his 2nd defense, Akito becomes the 32nd generation champion.
> 
> (5) *KO-D Openweight Contendership Anytime, Anywhere Battle Royal*: HARASHIMA, Yasu Urano, Makoto Oishi, Masa Takanashi, Daisuke Sasaki, Tomomitsu Matsunaga, Soma Takao, Antonio Honda, Konosuke Takeshita, Tetsuya Endo, Kazuki Hirata, DJ Nita, Hiroshi Fukuda, Kazusda Higuchi and Koji Iwasaki
> ~ Order of elimination, or claimed a prize above the ring:
> - Oishi (6:56) Fukuda sent him over the top rope (OTR).
> - Endo (8:21) earns a shot at the King of Dark match belt.
> - Yasu Urano (8:21) claims a anytime, anywhere challenge rights.
> - Iwasaki (9:07) following a Camel Clutch from HARASHIMA.
> - Masa Takanashi (11:13) claims the rights to produce his own show.
> - Matsunaga (11:53) sent OTR by Higuchi.
> - DJ Nira (12:08) from a Canadian Backbreaker from Higuchi.
> - Fukuda (13:02) claims a anytime, anywhere challenge rights.
> - Hirata (14:04) sent OTR by Higuchi
> - Takao (14:59) sent OTR by Higuchi
> - Daisuke (15:03) sent OTR by Higuchi
> - Higuchi (15:24) claims a anytime, anywhere challenge rights.
> - Honda (17:16) claims a anytime, anywhere challenge rights.
> ◆Winner: HARASHIMA (23:35) following the Somato on Takeshita.
> *~ With the win, HARASHIMA earns a rematch against Ibushi for the KO-D belt on 4/29.*
> 
> (6) *KO-D Tag Championship Match*: [51st Champions] Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. [Challengers] Danshoku Dino & Super Sasadango Machine
> ◆Winner: Okabayashi (16:10) with a Golem Splash on Dino.
> ~ 1st successful defense.


----------



## Corey

New champion!



> (7) *BJW World Strong Heavyweight Championship Match*: [5th Champion] Shuji Ishikawa vs. [Challenger] Daisuke Sekimoto
> 
> ◆*Winner*: Sekimoto (21:51) with a Deadlift German Suplex Hold.
> 
> ~ Champion falls on his 2nd title defense. Sekimoto becomes the 6th generation champion.
> ~ Sekimoto thanked the fans for supporting today’s bout and that Shuji is strong, but today he (Sekimoto) was stronger. He declared that he will continue to increase the importance of the belt as champion. (I heard nothing but great things about this match, said to have been one of the best BJW matches this year so far.)
> ~ Sekimoto & Kamitani challenged Ishikawa for a shot at the tag belts.
> ~ Kamitani also challenged his tag partner, and mentor, for a shot at the Strong belt.


----------



## Vårmakos

Taniguchi was over as FUCK on NOAH's recent Korakuen show. It was quite surreal.


----------



## almostfamous

Aaron S. said:


> Act Yasukawa talked to the fans in Korakuen today and showed that she's ready to fight again. #stardom pic.twitter.com/y43eqLENln
> — STRIGGA (@STRIGGA) March 29, 2015


Good to see Act back where she belongs. That STARDOM card looks pretty damn solid.


----------



## Vårmakos

LOLKAI


----------



## HOJO

:fuckthis


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Fuck KAI. Hideki is life.


----------



## Morrison17

Invason Attack is live now

Missed first 3 matches, but Trent and Rocky are tag champs.

Omegas mach was outstanding. Also OMEGA vs. SHELLEY 

Maria-Anderson lel. Waiting for the gifs


----------



## MTheBehemoth

They put the tag straps on Maria's ass? Jeez... That ass-obsession is real.

Also, NINETEEN shows for G125? Insanity. Good for me, bad for their bodies. Oh well.


----------



## KicksToFaces!

Dat Phoenix Splash into Styles Clash counter.:mark: It's not the first time AJ has done something like that, but it was still cool seeing it once again.


Code:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mb5dTyJV9w0


----------



## Corey

Goto pinned Nakamura in their 6-man so he's earned an IC Title shot. I expect it at Dontaku.

Also, Okada beat Fale and attacked AJ after the main event. Sad he was coming reclaim the belt. Main event at Dontaku?

Both Tag Title changes aren't as surprising considering the ROH/New Japan shows that are coming next month. Both will probably be defended and lost.


----------



## Srdjan99

I liked the Styles/Ibushi match. ***3/4 for it. It wasn't really as spectacular as I hoped it would be, but it was awesome indeed. Would have been better if Kota hadn't forgotten to SELL that leg injury.

The Jr. Tag Match stole the show, imo. A really, really good match. Also, Omega/Dorada was good.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

I'm all I'm on omega and okada

kada


----------



## Corey

The Dontaku card has already been set!



> *WRESTLING DONTAKU*
> 2015/05/03(Sun) 17:00 Fukuoka/Fukuoka Convention center
> 
> 1. Mascara Dorada, Tiger Mask, Jushin Liger, & Yuji Nagata vs. KUSHIDA, Ryusuke Taguchi, Captain New Japan, & Manabu Nakanishi
> 2. Sho Tanaka & Tetsuya Naito vs. Yohei Komatsu & Kota Ibushi
> 3. Tomoaki Honma, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, & Satoshi Kojima vs. Bad Luck Fale, Tama Tonga, & Cody Hall
> 
> 4. *IWGP Jr. Tag Team Championship 3-Way:* Roppongi Vice (c) vs. The Young Bucks vs. reDRagon
> 5. *IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship:* Kenny Omega (c) vs. Alex Shelley
> 
> 6. *Special 6-Person Tag Match:* Matt Taven, Mike Bennett, & Maria Kanelis vs. Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, & Amber Gyarozu
> 
> 7. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata, & Togi Makabe vs. Kazushi Sakuraba, Toru Yano, & Tomohiro Ishii
> 8. Kazuchika Okada & Yoshi-HASHI vs. AJ Styles & Yujiro Takahashi
> 
> 9. *IWGP Intercontinental Championship:* Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Hirooki Goto


Really disappointing card, honestly. A whopping TWO singles matches in total. Sucks that Ibushi just went from main eventing for the IWGP Title and now he's in the 2nd spot tagging with a jobber. Shelley vs. Omega sounds cool. Who's the girl tagging with Bullet Club against Maria?

Two more title match announcements:

*WRESTLING HINOKUNI*
2015/04/29 (Wed) 17:00 Kumamoto / Grandmesse Kumamoto
*NEVER Championship:* Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Togi Makabe

*DOMINION 7.5 in OSAKA-JO HALL*
2015/07/05 (Sun) 16:00 Osaka / Osaka-jo Hall
*IWGP Heavyweight Championship:* AJ Styles (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada


----------



## Vårmakos

Amber O'Neal/The Bullet Babe. 

Tanahashi vs. Yano is never going to end.


----------



## fiddlecastro

Overall of Invasion Attack exceeded my expectations.

Jr. Tag match was great, I'm surprised how much I already like RPG Vice. 

Jr Heavyweight match was pretty good, I'm loving Omega right now, and Dorada really pulled off some great stuff.

Okada vs. Fale exceeded my low expectations and I actually thought it was a fantastic match. Okada, man. Just killing it. 

The main event was pretty sweet, loved the ending with the Omega distraction (and internal conflict) as well as the ridiculous Phoenix Splash catch into the Styles Clash. And then Okada laying down the challenge. Sucks we have to wait until Dominion. UGH! ... patience, fiddle...

Lots of good set-up stuff as well, Nakamura v. Goto should be killer, and someone isn't walking out of Ishii v. Makabe. Stoked.


----------



## Mr. Socko

That Dontaku card doesn't look all that great but the Main event and the 2 Jnr HW Title matches are sure to be very entertaining.

3 month build for Okada/Styles seems a bit much to me. Only started watching NJPW recently. Is this a normal occurence?


----------



## HOJO

That Dontaku card is complete ass :booklel
Maria wrestling in a New Japan ring :booklel


----------



## Lariatoh!

I really liked Okada/Fale... Okada although looked dominant, was great at making Fale look like a monster at the same time... really walked the line well. Also I want to rewatch it to see where he was smashed in the face, it was nasty looking, almost looked like he had a damaged cheek bone/eye socket. Maybe it was one of Fale's back elbows in the last stretch of the match...


Edit: yeah the Omega stuff was very interesting... I hope something cool comes of it.


----------



## Mr. Socko

I could be wrong and as weird as it sounds but I think the damage happened when Fale landed on his face during the German suplex near the end.










He didn't seem to have the mark beforehand but had it afterward. Whether that was what caused it or if it took time to swell up I'm not sure.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

The Young Bucks are the greatest heels in the world right now. That just needs to be said.

Also, Sakuraba showing Shibata he doesn't play games was probably my favorite part of the whole event.


----------



## TripleG

Invasion Attack was a very good show. 

But I have to bring special attention to that main event. AJ Styles & Kota Ibushi tore it down! That was an incredible and exciting title match. Kudos to both!


----------



## flag sabbath

Kink_Brawn said:


> The Young Bucks are the greatest heels in the world right now. That just needs to be said.


Did they even get booed at Invasion Attack? The crowd was mostly busting a gut at their comedy shenanigans and oohing & aahing at their babyface moveset. 

I've still got three matches to go & it's been a slog so far. Bucks vs. RV was decent, Omega vs. Dorada was a collection of disjointed set pieces which never resembled a fight despite some killer spots. Tag titles got dragged through the dirt for the sake of some booty. 

And that Dontaku card is flimsy. Would have much preferred Shinskay vs. Naito. And would YOSHIHASHI vs. Honma be too much to ask?


----------



## TripleG

One criticism I will give some of the recent NJPW shows is that there are WAY too many tag matches, specifically of the six, eight, and ten man variety. To me, there should only be one of those, if any, unless it is a special event like Survivor Series or something. 

Most of the time, it just feels like they are just cramming as many bodies onto the card as they can, and the card just looks bloated as a result. Looking over the Wrestling Dontaku Card, I am honestly getting Wrestlemania 2000 flashbacks. An eight man tag, 3 six man tags, a main event tag match, a 3 way tag...I mean Jeez! Guys, it is OK to leave some guys off the card once in a while, especially since they do so many "Road to" shows anyway. 

That said, I did enjoy Invasion Attack and we've got some great stuff to look forward to. We have Ishii Vs. Makabe for the NEVER Openweight Title at the end of the month (yay!). We have the ROH crossover shows coming up (double yay!), we have the Best of the Super Juniors Tournament (triple yay!) and then We have Okada Vs. Styles for the IWGP Title in July (shut up and take my money!) and that will lead into the first G1 Climax tournament I am going to watch. Amazing! 

My thoughts on Invasion Attack: 

*Jushin "Thunder" Liger, Manabu Nakanishi, Ryusuke Taguchi, Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask vs. Time Splitters, Captain New Japan, Yohei Komatsu & Yuji Nagata: 10 Man Tag Team Match*

Meh. It wasn't awful, but again, it was so many bodies crammed into one match on a card that includes other matches with bodies crammed into it. Also, there wasn't much rhyme or reason to the pairings here. Captain New Japan & Nakanishi were partners at the February shows and I believe all of these guys can be classified as babyfaces. Shelley got the win, which presumably set him up for his match with Omega next month. That's fine I guess. 

*Tama Tonga, Yujiro Takahashi, & Cody Hall vs. Tomoaki Honma & TenCozy: Six Man Tag Team Match*

Again, I feel like these mutli-man tag matches are running together. I saw Honma win an eight man tag over the Bullet Club back at Wrestle Kingdom 9 in January. Honma's antics and charisma always make for a fun experience, but it feels like he doesn't have much direction either because he's always in throwaway matches like this one. 

*The Young Bucks -c- Vs. Roppongi Vice: IWGP Junior Tag Team Championship*

Really good title match! Lately, I have been critical of The Bucks and their constant tornado tag style matches that just throw psychology, logic, and the rulebook out the window for the sake action (I call it Michael Bay booking). Here, they at least tried to tone that down a bit and work a tag match around keeping track of the legal man and forming strategies rather than just bouncing all over the place. The bit they did with pretending to walk out so they could sneak in some Superkicks and almost steal a count out victory was great! It was a nice revision on an old bit, and caught me off guard. I was shocked that RV got the titles here as I thought they'd run with The Bucks for a little longer, but I'll take it. Romero & Barretta make for a nice pairing. My only real knock here is that I wish The Bucks would stop doing the "suck it" bit as much as they do. It comes across as 9 year olds that just saw DX for the first time. Anyways, really good tag match here. 

*Kenny Omega -c- Vs. Mascara Dorada: IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship*

Some of the action here was incredible! Dorada really came through and was very impressive here. Omega looked like he was just there to catch him the whole time, but I still enjoyed the match quite a bit and it was nice considering I wasn't a huge fan of the Omega/Taguichi matches from a few months ago. They built this one up for a while and match turned out nicely. And now we've got Omega Vs. Shelley to look forward to, which could be really good as well. 

*Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson -c- Vs. The Kingdom: IWGP Tag Team Championship*

This match was OK, but a bit awkward. I don't know, but for me, it was weird to see The Kingdom working as babyfaces, but when you're taking on The Bullet Club, I guess you are the faces by default. Some of the antics with Maria playing damsel in distress were clunky and awkward (I guess I like her more as an instigator rather than a victim), but they balanced it out with some nice tag action and a killer finish. I was once again surprised by the title change, but I guess with the ROH/NJPW shows coming up, it'll add some spice to have the ROH team with the IWGP gold. 

*Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, & YOSHI-HASHI Vs. Hiroki Goto, Togi Makabe, & Tetsuya Naito* 

This was the best of the "cram as many guys in there as possible" tag matches on this show. Whenever Makabe & Ishii squared off and whenever Nakamura & Goto faced off, the match got to be really fun. Goto getting the win on Nakamura was a tad surprising as I usually don't expect the champs in NJPW to eat the pins in Non-Title situations. Obviously, the post match antics set up Nakamura Vs. Goto and that Ishii Vs. Makabe rematch I've been excited for since January, haha. 

*Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata Vs. Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba*

Obviously the story/feud is between Tanahashi & Yano, but honestly, their whole feud is starting to spin its wheels. Yano getting that shocking upset at the New Japan Cup could have been the start of something interesting, but it has really just turned into a series of tag matches where Yano's team wins. Is this feud going to lead another one on one match or something? Honestly, the real highlight here was Sakuraba & Shibata's MMA style exchanges that led to the finish. That stuff looked incredible! Can we get that as a one on one match please? 

*Kazuchika Okada Vs. Bad Luck Fale*

This serves as a feud ender and a damned good one at that! I really liked this match. I enjoyed the bout they had during the New Japan Cup, but I think this one topped it. It had a great David Vs. Goliath set up and kudos to Okada for actually making Fale look huge. He had trouble picking him up and was clearly overpowered, which led to some cool power out counters from Fale. Eventually, when Okada went for the Tombstone, my heart sank because I didn't think he could get him up, or worse, I thought he might drop him on his head. Thankfully, we got through that scary part and everything turned out great. Though what happened to Okada's face? Damn. Anyways, this was a very good match and a nice win for Okada. 

*"The Phenomenal" AJ Styles -c- Vs. Kota Ibushi: IWGP World Heavyweight Championship*

Awesome match! Seriously, I expected a great one here and it didn't disappoint me at all. They took plenty of falls, bumps, and provided tons of back and forth action to create a truly exciting main event. They did some things in this match that I would have never dreamed of. Trading Pele kicks? That whole exchange on the apron and outside that ended with AJ delivering a German Suplex outside the ring. I could sit here all day and talk about all the amazing stuff they did, but the real highlight was the finish. After some (unwilling) distractions from Omega, Ibushi came off the top rope for the Phoenix Splash and AJ Styles CAUGHT HIM and turned it into the Styles Clash. That sounds physically impossible, but man on man did that make for a great ending. And then afterwards, we get the set up for Okada Vs. Styles for the IWGP gold, and I am totally down for that. 

Invasion Attack was very good overall, with only some pointless cramming multi-man tag matches to drag it down a bit. The last two matches in particular were very good, so it finished very strong, and some cool things have been set up for the future, so I'm happy.


----------



## McQueen

Your feelng towards NJ having too many tags was the opposite of what Japanese companies traditionally wanted to do. They wanted less singles matches so they'd feel more like a special event or something greater is on the line (like a fued/title) than in a multi man tag.


----------



## Lazyking

I don't mind the tags but at the same time, you do have to build to a singles match and not just at wrestle kingdom. Shelley attacks omega, gets title shot right away no tag. Okada attacks AJ and has to wait three months.

use the tags to build to something or they're just filler. The G1 will have plenty of tag matches but imo those shows should be used to build up the challenger and the matches at Wrestle Kingdom at least starting point.

The last big show before the G1 should be an end point.


----------



## lolomanolo

Main event stole the show, also who ever designs Yoshi-Hashi's gear probably should have spoke up when he requested "Loose Explosion" be printed on his ass.


----------



## NastyYaffa

AJ/Ibushi definitely rocked. My biggest & only complaint is that Ibushi could've sold the leg better, but that didn't bother me that much. Really loved the match. 

Also I really hope that Okada doesn't win the title back so soon. Would enjoy a long AJ title reign. He should be the champ until WK10 imo, where he should lose it to either Okada or Nakamura.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Yep, Invasion Attack for the most part was a great show.

Styles/Ibushi was amazing for so many reasons. 

1.	It showed that one of the big 3 don’t have to be in the main event for a sell out. NJ has built two new big name stars. As it should the main event stole the show, with Styles continuing to be one of the very elite in the game today.

2.	As excellent as the match was, I think both guys have a lot more in their bag of tricks. So if these guys build a rivalry, much like Tana/Okada, we will get some amazing matches that won’t be the same. Really excited about that prospect.

3.	Styles in-ring story was great. He kept working the leg looking for the calf-killer, with the whole time countering Ibushi into the super protected Styles-Clash. Ibushi always had to try and escape, until finally he jumped right into it! 

4.	That fucking ending! It can be broken up into 4 parts. First of all the finish! What a spectacular finish. Secondly the history between Omega and Ibushi was awesomely revisited. Omega, now an evil Bullet Club member looks to stop Ibushi, but only distracts him, not push him off. I think in that one distraction moment, he was way better than all his antics in his title match an hour earlier in the show. Ibushi then shaking his head almost dismissing his former partner’s attempt to interfere. But then Boom! Ibushi falls into the clutches of Styles transforming a Phoenix Splash into the feared Styles Clash! Thirdly, the aftermath. What is going on in Omega’s head? Is he troubled by costing his former friend the greatest prize in the sport? Is he regretting his affiliation with the Bullet Club? When the official hands the retention trophy to him while Styles is celebrating, is he thinking “I could beat Styles? I could be IWGP Champion?” It’s really a cool scenario. Then lastly, Okada comes in and murders fools!!!!! He took out Bullet Club’s heaviest hitter only a few minutes earlier and now he’s taking out all of the Bullet Club, including their leader to send a message that he wants that belt back! He’s not the same arrogant Okada, he’s this super determined version that will destroy people in his way to take back what is his! 

Amazing ending to an amazing match for a great ppv!


----------



## Lazyking

What I would do with Omega is build up his jr title run the rest of the year, have him lose at WrestleKingdom, have him move up in weight, feud with Ibushi then finally turn face on the bullet club. Have a big match with AJ.

Or you could make him jealous of AJ and turn AJ who's getting pretty over. Either way, think that's what I'd do. Omega is good enough and made Japan his home where their is a story to play out that he worked so hard and yet he's just a part of the bullet club. Not a leader, no, just the Jr champ.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Kink_Brawn said:


> The Young Bucks are the greatest heels in the world right now. That just needs to be said.
> 
> *Also, Sakuraba showing Shibata he doesn't play games was probably my favorite part of the whole event.*


Agree with this, Sakuraba went from looking like he can barely walk to the ring to looking like he was in his PRIDE heyday during the end sequence., awesome shit.

The Young Bucks are like a guilty pleasure of mine, I'm not much of a Jr. Heavyweight guy but with them I have to make the exception, call them spot monkeys, call them whatever you want, I love em.

And that Tag title match was bullshit, I hated everything about it. Karl Anderson acting like a scrub over some used up ass, don't get me wrong Maria is banging but this was stupid to me. I've been slurping New Japan's dick for the past 2 or 3 years singing their praises but this just bothered me for some reason, some WWF bullshit. I just feel like the more they shoot for a wider audience & the more steam they catch here in the states, the more we're gonna move away from the stoic nature of the Hashimoto's & embrace the retarded bullshit. I don't even like the Bullet Club & just found the whole thing weak, luckily the second half of the show after the intermission was more the way I like it.

I understand it's never gonna go back to the days of Inoki/Fujinami but as long as it keeps some of the essence alive, I'm good.


----------



## ddan

Kink_Brawn said:


> The Young Bucks are the greatest heels in the world right now. That just needs to be said.


It's funny because the japanese fans laugh at them instead of booing. 









LARIATOOOOOOOO


----------



## BornBad

Invasion Attack was great 

I understand why Styles vs Okada is not going to happen before july. Lariatoh! said it best already... he 's not the same Okada anymore and a three months build up is great because i'm sure than he's going to beat Styles this time.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Lazyking said:


> What I would do with Omega is build up his jr title run the rest of the year, have him lose at WrestleKingdom, have him move up in weight, feud with Ibushi then finally turn face on the bullet club. Have a big match with AJ.
> 
> Or you could make him jealous of AJ and turn AJ who's getting pretty over. Either way, think that's what I'd do. Omega is good enough and made Japan his home where their is a story to play out that he worked so hard and yet he's just a part of the bullet club. Not a leader, no, just the Jr champ.


Tell me if I'm looking too much into this BUT, if they build Omega up and make him a main eventer... it could be a big shout out to Devitt showing him what could have been if he stayed... maybe they already did that with AJ, but AJ didn't start out in the Jr div... then again, AJ is arguably in the top 3 best in the world right now bell to bell...

so... yeah probably just looking too deeply into it lol.


----------



## Vårmakos

Okada vs. Styles is being held off until July because they're going to need a huge main event with a lot of build to sell out their first Osaka-jō Hall show.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

I'm so giddy for the g1 this year, spread over a month we're really getting njpwworlds worth!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NJPW INVASION ATTACK 2015 - RYOGOKU KOKUGIKAN - 2015 APRIL 5










IWGP Heavyweight Championship
Kota Ibushi vs AJ Styles (c)
****1/4
The build is that Ibushi won the 2015 New Japan Cup tournament after defeating Hirooki Goto in the finals. He had the choice of challenging 1 of 3 championships: IWGP Heavyweight Championship, IWGP Intercontinental Championship, or NEVER Openweight Championship. Ibushi targeted Styles and the IWGP Heavyweight Championship. It was a great match. High speed action. High impact moves. There were some spots and sequences that I had never seen before. It was game over after the impromptu Styles Clash. 























































I am a fan of both so this match was special to me. I marked out at the end when Kazuchika Okada attacked Styles and rainmakered his ass. :mark: Sweet revenge in poetry form.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

Okada suits that belt so much


----------



## Lariatoh!

SuzukiGUN said:


> Okada suits that belt so much


New Japan's roster is so good at the moment that it's hard to have a favourite. Swag, Okada, Styles, Ibushi all on top of the world right now!


----------



## SuzukiGUN

Lariatoh! said:


> New Japan's roster is so good at the moment that it's hard to have a favourite. Swag, Okada, Styles, Ibushi all on top of the world right now!


ishii aswell, hes the true mvp there

i lost all respect for styles as i was at the indie show where the styles clash broke Lionhearts neck, then the lack of remorse he and jericho had on that podcast


----------



## Lariatoh!

Ishii has indeed been putting on the best matches. Will he ever be rewarded with an IWGP run for it is the question. Maybe if he turns on CHAOS? Otherwise right now he's seen as an underdog...


----------



## SuzukiGUN

Lariatoh! said:


> Ishii has indeed been putting on the best matches. Will he ever be rewarded with an IWGP run for it is the question. Maybe if he turns on CHAOS? Otherwise right now he's seen as an underdog...


Id love a match where he goes over Swag for the belt. IS he going to the roh shows?


----------



## Corey

SuzukiGUN said:


> Id love a match where he goes over Swag for the belt. IS he going to the roh shows?


No sir. Okada, Tanahashi, Nakamura, Naito, Liger, Watanabe, KUSHIDA, and Gedo.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Ishii needs a rest. His shoulder is held together with sticky tape and bubblegum... Needs to rest up for the NEVER defence.


----------



## Corey

I think they kind of put themselves in a bad spot with rekindling the Styles/Okada feud again. I mean, I know he's the only viable challenger for the near future since Shibata keeps losing and they're not putting Naito on that level anymore, but I feel like Okada legit HAS to win here. Like AJ has no chance. He already went over him TWICE last year for the belt, no way he would win again right? Not for 3 months of build. 

Of course, within the next few months we could witness a major change in character from Kenny Omega as he breaks away from Bullet Club and plays a big factor into the outcome of that match, but only time will tell.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I think they kind of put themselves in a bad spot with rekindling the Styles/Okada feud again. I mean, I know he's the only viable challenger for the near future since Shibata keeps losing and they're not putting Naito on that level anymore, but I feel like Okada legit HAS to win here. Like AJ has no chance. He already went over him TWICE last year for the belt, no way he would win again right? Not for 3 months of build.
> 
> Of course, within the next few months we could witness a major change in character from Kenny Omega as he breaks away from Bullet Club and plays a big factor into the outcome of that match, but only time will tell.


If it's built right then it's fine if that's the outcome. Okada lost to Tana, then was beaten down by the Bullet Club monster and after overcoming him goes after the man who took the title from Tana and from himself. 

Did anyone think Austin wasn't going to best Rock at WM15? Fans still loved it because it was what they wanted.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I think they kind of put themselves in a bad spot with rekindling the Styles/Okada feud again. I mean, I know he's the only viable challenger for the near future since Shibata keeps losing and they're not putting Naito on that level anymore, but I feel like Okada legit HAS to win here. Like AJ has no chance. He already went over him TWICE last year for the belt, no way he would win again right? Not for 3 months of build.
> 
> Of course, within the next few months we could witness a major change in character from Kenny Omega as he breaks away from Bullet Club and plays a big factor into the outcome of that match, but only time will tell.


Okada will go over in the end. Like you said, he has to. But remember, it's not about the end result. It's about the build up and the substance of the feud. I think the next couple months are gonna be great.


----------



## amhlilhaus

I like how the Japanese and Mexican companies run things. multi man tags are how i'd run a wrestling promotion, with the special attractions being the single and straight 2 man tag matches. that and squash matches so people can see the guys strut their stuff.

it makes perfect sense to do things like this. fans go to the show and want to see the stars. with multi man tags you get to see the stars, they can all come in and do their stuff and not have to wrestle too long. you rotate the guys selling every night and you can reduce wear and tear on your roster. single matches are special attractions reserved for your best angles and workers.

the only thing new japan doesn't seem to be doing is developing enough new guys for the future, it's a big concern, but for the next 3-5 years are going to be amazing.


----------



## Corey

SuzukiGUN continues to dominate NOAH, but we have a surprise comeback:



> (6) *GHC Junior Tag Championship Match*: [24th Champions] TAKA Michinoku (K-DOJO) & El Desperado (NJPW) vs. [Challengers] Kenoh & Hajime Ohara
> ◆*Winner*: Desperado (*17:31*) with a Diving Body PRess on Ohara.
> _ ~ 1st successful title defense.
> ~ Ogawa & Sabre came in to make the save from a further SZKG attack, but TAKA & Despe rejected their initial request._
> 
> (7) *GHC Junior Heavyweight Championship Match*: [29th Champion] Taichi vs. [Challenger] Taiji Ishimori
> ◆*Winner*: Taichi (*16:29*) with the Taichi style Gedo Clutch.
> _ ~ 1st successful title defense.
> ~ Taichi used the belt as the ref was distracted to aid in clinching the win.
> ~ Taichi declared that the SZKG Jr’s are the strongest.
> ~ Atsushi Kotoge and Genba Hirayanagi came in to make the save. It appears that Kotoge will be getting his rematch for the belt as the next contender._
> 
> (8) *GHC Heavyweight Prelude Tag Match*: Minoru Suzuki [Pancrase MISSION] & Takashi Iizuka [NJPW] vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Katsuhiko Nakajima [DIAMOND RING]
> ◆*Winner*: Marufuji (*20:17*) following a Shiranui on Iizuka.
> _~ Maru and Nakajima could not celebrate the win long as SZKG once more continued to assault them after the match. Maybach and Yoshihiro Takayama (surprise appearance) would make the save._


I kinda wanna see that main event. Also, I have no idea what shape Takayama is in right now, but I wanna see him & MiSu beat the fuck out of each other. :mark:


----------



## SuzukiGUN

This is the most interesting noah been in years yet i have no way of watching it!

despite my user namei sill having seen MiSu win the belt!!!


----------



## flag sabbath

SuzukiGUN said:


> This is the most interesting noah been in years yet i have no way of watching it!
> 
> despite my user namei sill having seen MiSu win the belt!!!


You don't have YouTube?!


----------



## SuzukiGUN

flag sabbath said:


> You don't have YouTube?!


couldn't see it on pro wrestling arrk!


----------



## Corey

SuzukiGUN said:


> This is the most interesting noah been in years yet i have no way of watching it!
> 
> despite my user namei sill having seen MiSu win the belt!!!


----------



## NastyYaffa

I don't know if this is the correct thread to post this on, but.... BIG DADDY YUM YUM IS BACK!!! :fuckyeah


----------



## SuzukiGUN

Watched ajpw from 3/27 was very solid

Shame they don't draw like they used to


----------



## FITZ

New Japan Invasion Attack 2015

*Yuji Nagata, Captain New Japan, Yohei Komatsu, KUSHIDA and Alex Shelley vs. Manabu Nakanishi, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask, Sho Tanaka and Ryusuke Taguchi*

Fun match and everything but I have a really hard time keeping track of who is who in these big matches. Match starts with a cool old man fight between Nagata and Nakanishi before the other guys get involved. We basically get a bunch of quick exchanges between all the different guys in the match. The whole time you kind of know that if a veteran can get left in the ring alone with either Captain New Japan or one of the young lions that the match will end quickly. That is what ended up happening in end which fits New Japan’s tiers. There was a cool exchange between Komatsu and Nakanishi as well. The match is OK but I’m really not a fan of the New Japan style for a match like this. So much stuff is meaningless in the match and Taguchi sucks. 
**½ *


*Cody Hall, Tama Tonga, and Yujro Takahashi w/The Bullet Babe vs. Tomoaki Honma, Satoshi Kojima, and Hiroyoshi Tenzan
*
A multi-man match that was more to my liking because you actually had heels and faces. The Bullet Club cheated non-stop at every opportunity. Their total disregard for the rules helped them control a good chunk of the match. This was my first time seeing Cody Hall wrestle and he looks like someone that is going places. He didn’t blow me away but when you realize he’s 23 or 24 you realize he could be something special. I thought the Bullet Club paired well with the veteran team because it’s a real clash of styles in what they represent to the company. Solid match.
***¼ *


_IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Championship Match:_
*The Young Bucks(c) vs. Rocky Romero and Trent Barreta* 

This was fantastic. Almost PWG level good for the Bucks. This was structured just like a PWG match basically. You got some fun antics early on with the Bucks on the losing end. Then they act like little shits, say their running away, get chased, hit 2 superkicks on Trent and Rocky, and then spring into the ring to try to win by countout. It was amazing and set up a great control segment. I love when the Bucks are in control of the match because they manage to be funny and do cool moves while always being 100% clear heels. The hot tag was built well and they killed it on the finishing stretch. It was just really exciting and suspenseful. I hate saying that it was formulaic Bucks tag match because but it was. But their formula is just the best and is everything anyone should want out of wrestling. It’s the perfect blend of cool indy moves and an old-school heel mentality. Great match. New Japan needs to stop booking the Bucks in multi-team matches that are total spot fests because the Bucks are just so much better in a standard tag match.
****¾ *


_IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship:_
*Kenny Omega(c) vs. Mascara Dorada*

Very cool match. Dorada does a ton of really cool looking stuff and Omega is super athletic that they just meshed really well together. The face/heel dynamic was also really well done despite Omega not getting any help from anyone. Omega’s offense was just a great mix of the old school wear down offense and some really cool stuff. But it was Dorada’s offense that stole the show and made this a really fun match. The match was spotty but you can still see the desperate face trying to overcome the dominant heel. I had only seen Dorada in tags before and I was never really impressed but I was really impressed with him here.
****½ *


_IWGP tag Team Championship Match:_
*Doc Gallows and Karl “Machine Gun” Anderson(c) vs. Michael Bennett and Matt Taven w/Maria Kanellis* 

Kind of weird seeing Bennett wrestle as a face but Maria did well as a face manager. Anderson had a funny and creepy obsession with her and we saw that early on when they went after Maria instead of taking control of the match. In fact the entire match it seemed as if Bennett and Taven were out of their league in this one as the champions were able to control a lot of the match while being obsessed with Maria. Bennett had some great punches I have to say and Taven did some cool stuff otherwise I didn’t think they were too impressive. End of the match was downright shocking since I would have bet the house on the champions retaining. I guess there is a chance they did the title change just so they can have title matches in ROH and maybe have the titles change hands in the US (same goes with the Bucks losing their titles) but I didn’t see this coming at all. I thought the ending was well done with Maria getting some revenge on Anderson after he was such a weirdo. Can’t stress enough how shocked I was with the ending.
***¾ *


*Tatsuya Naito, Hirooki Goto, and Togi Makabe vs. YOSHI-HASHI, Tomohiro Ishii, and Shinsuke Nakamura*

The entire purpose of the match was to make you want to see a Nakamura/Goto match and an Ishii/Makabe. It worked. Ishii/Makabe were just fantastic here. From the second Ishii was in the ring with the belt the shit was on as he was just shoving the belt in Makabe’s face. When one guy was in the ring and the other on the apron there would be a ton of cheap shots. They want to get a piece of each other and I want to see the match when it happens. Nakamura/Goto were not quite as hot but they did have a good finishing stretch where Goto looked like a threat to Nakamura at least. Naito got some cool moves in as well. YOSHI-HASHI was also in the match as well… Anyway, like many New Japan tags this was a series of fun exchanges. It had an exciting finishing stretch which is more than I can say about a lot of these matches. it was a better version of a style that I don’t like. 
***¾ *


*Yano and Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi and Katsuyori Shibata *

Yano’s confidence with Tanahashi is just hilarious. You can just tell that he thinks Tanahashi has no chance against him. He just eggs Tanahashi on early and it’s hilarious. Sakuraba and Shibata have a pretty badass exchange where they mix wrestling and MMA really well. It’s a unique style that is just a blast to watch in small doses. Most of the match revolves around Shibata and Sakuraba with the other two getting thrown into the mix from time to time. The match was fun and there will certainly be a couple of singles matches down the road. 
***¼ *


*Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale *

Okada is just the best. Guy is an absolute star and he worked a great match with Fale. Fale is a big tough guy and he wrestles like one and Okada sold like he was one. It was fantastic. Okada tried to go toe to toe with Fale at the start and he got his ass handed to him. Okada played an underdog perfectly and it’s amazing to think that just 4 months ago he was acting as an amazingly cocky heel that was ready to take his place as the top guy in New Japan. Here he plays a gritty underdog that takes a beating but is still really tough. There was a great finishing stretch where Fale was throwing everything at Okada. We all know Okada is great but Fale held his own here and played the dominant heel well. He also moved around well and wrestled with a pretty quick pace. Granted I might be saying this because I’ve been watching Big Show and Kane wrestle all the time but I thought he looked good. 
****¾* 


_IWGP Heavyweight Championship Match:_
AJ Styles(c) w/Kenny Omega vs. Kota Ibushi 

I really liked the story where AJ acted as if Ibushi didn’t belong in the same ring as him. He got the upper hand early on but AJ soon learned not to do that and as the match progressed we saw it change from Ibushi trying to hang with Styles to Ibushi trying to take the title from him. It’s a great underdog performance from Ibushi. The match builds to an exciting conclusion really well and I loved that AJ didn’t have any help for almost the entire match. Omega was great at ringside as he looked really conflicted. The ending was amazing and I’m hopeful this will lead to something big. Omega’s reaction after the match were also pretty great. While I’m not going to talk about how this is one of the best matches of the year I thought it was pretty great. Just a step below a MOTYC for me though.
****¾*​

Really good top to bottom show. There are 4 matches that are absolutely worth going out of your way to see and the rest of the card is pretty fun.


----------



## Corey

Probably won't mean anything in the long run, but Chris Hero & Colt Cabana got a win over Killer Elite Squad on the first day of the NOAH Tag League. That's a lot of meat in one match. 

Dragon Gate has most of the announced matches for one of the biggest shows of the year. I'm not much on the style they run but this looks insane:

*05/05/2015 Aichi, Aichi-ken Gymnasium ~DEAD or ALIVE 2015~*

-*Open the Brave Gate Championship Match:* Akira Tozawa vs. Dragon Kid
-*Open the Twin Gate Championship Match:* Masato Yoshino, Shachihoko BOY vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Big R Shimizu
-*Open the Dream Gate Championship Match:* BxB Hulk vs. Cyber Kong
-*Mask vs. Hair Steel Cage Survival Double Risk 6 Way Match:* T-hawk (Naruki Doi) vs. CIMA (Flamita) vs. Shingo Takagi (BxB Hulk) vs. Kzy (Akira Tozawa) vs. YAMATO (Masaaki Mochizuki) vs. Ryo "Jimmy" Saito (Dragon Kid)
*Delegates in parentheses will also lose their hair or mask if their paired competitor loses


----------



## Groovemachine

The Double Risk element of the main event is interesting. Dragon Kid to lose his mask?

Nice looking show, I'd happily sit through all of those.


----------



## Vårmakos

https://twitter.com/enuhito_eng/status/590340410167275520

Takeshi Morishima is retiring.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Vårmakos said:


> https://twitter.com/enuhito_eng/status/590340410167275520
> 
> Takeshi Morishima is retiring.


----------



## Greatsthegreats

the Bullet club's theme man, visceral, disturbing and badass


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/593301756265672704
HARASHIMAWINSLOL


----------



## Corey

That wasn't the only new Champion crowned today:

(9) *NEVER Openweight Championship Match:* [7th Champion] Tomohiro Ishii vs. [Challenger] Togi Makabe
◆Winner: *Makabe (25:42)* following the King Kong Knee Drop. 
~ Champion falls on his 1st title defense. Makabe becomes the 8th generation champion, reclaiming the belt he never lost due to illness a couple months back.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

I think Im the only person who's loling over the Karl Anderson and Maria Bennett thing going on.


----------



## Ozzi MichiFan

Really glad Goto won, but I was pretty sure he would. Was a fun show from what I seen of it, I couldn't make it live, but second-best thing. Watch it live at a viewing party at Toru Yano's bar.



Japanese Puroresu said:


> I think Im the only person who's loling over the Karl Anderson and Maria Bennett thing going on.


No, everyone I was with was cracking up too.


Off to watch NOAH's Global Tag Leauge at Korakuen Hall today. Looking forward to Sugiura/Tanaka vs Sekimoto/Hashimoto.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Ozzi MichiFan said:


> Really glad Goto won, but I was pretty sure he would. Was a fun show from what I seen of it, I couldn't make it live, but second-best thing. Watch it live at a viewing party at Toru Yano's bar.
> 
> 
> 
> No, everyone I was with was cracking up too.
> 
> 
> Off to watch NOAH's Global Tag Leauge at Korakuen Hall today. Looking forward to Sugiura/Tanaka vs Sekimoto/Hashimoto.


I didn't think Goto was gonna win until the high spot. I was 100% sure he was gonna choke again and they were gonna put him as a leader in G1 just to choke and finally get to something next year.

Its also good to know I'm not the only one. I was reading how everyone is hating NJPW's booking right now but they have to wait for G1 to really send things off. It's tough because everyone wants Shinsuke Nakamura vs AJ Styles and vs Okada. The problem is Nakamura is so damn over with that title nobody can really give it justice to what he's done with it.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

The booking isn't bad IMO it's just so hard to connect with the amount of tag matches atm

Ajpw mix of singles and tag is much much better


----------



## TripleG

NJPW cards lately have just had WAY too many tag matches on them. It makes the show repetitive and bloated. 

I mean look at Hinokuni & Dontaku. Makabe Vs. Iishi was the main event at Hinokuni. Was it really necessary for them to face each other in a six man tag 3 days after the title match? I just saw them face off in a main event. I don't think I need to see it again in a tag match a few days later.


----------



## Louaja89

I wish Cole was there with the Kingdom.


----------



## flag sabbath

I've lost interest in New Japan since WK9 after several years of following religiously. Bullet Club annoy the piss out of me, and not in a good way. And the lack of upward mobility for guys bubbling under has become predictable and frustrating.


----------



## Morrison17

Watched Wrestling Dontaku.

- Tag titles match was my favourite of the night. Didn't expect YBs to win. Very good fast paced action with some great near falls.

- Omega vs. Shelley was good. Cleaner cleaned the house.

- Cody Hall lost again, whatever.

- Really like Anderson Maria thing. The ending was brilliant. That equal rights, Japan style. I love their cameraman! He knows how to shoot MARIA.

- Okada is so good and so annoying. Maybe it's because AJ is one of my all time favs, but I'm sick of seeing Okadas dominance.

- Toru lost to Tanahashi = me sads. 

- Also no happy about Shinsuke losing, but hope now he can fight AJ.


----------



## Genking48

It's time for the Dead or Alive Mask vs. Hair Steel Cage Survival Double Risk 6 Way Match show, results thanks to iheartdg.com

Now the rules for the cage match is a bit different from last years where the delegate of the man who doesn't escape lost his hair/mask, kind of similar, but then kind of not


> The final competitor remaining in the cage will lose their hair. Delegates in parentheses will also lose their hair or mask if their paired competitor loses. While the end goal is to escape via retrieving one of the flags at the top of the cage, a competitor must first score a pinfall or submission inside the cage to free their delegate from their risk.The person who is pinned or gives up isn't eliminated from the match. After the competitor frees their delegate, they may begin to attempt to escape the cage. Via losing the 04/26 6 man tag, T-Hawk must score two falls to free both Doi & Yoshino before he can escape. In the event that he only scores one fall during the match, Yoshino will be freed from his risk.


Anyways, let's get to it:


> *05/05/2015 Aichi, Aichi-ken Gymnasium ~DEAD or ALIVE 2015~*
> *1. *Jimmy Kanda, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin, Super Shisa{W} (6:15 Yoshitanic) K-ness, Mondai Ryu, Punch Tominaga{L}
> *2. *Yosuke♡Santa Maria, El Lindaman{W} (0:06 Cross Armbreaker) Kenichiro Arai, "Hollywood" Stalker Ichikawa{L}
> *2. *Yosuke♡Santa Maria{W}, El Lindaman (6:12 Pompas) Kenichiro Arai, "Hollywood" Stalker Ichikawa{L}
> *3. *Open the Dream Gate Championship Match: BxB Hulk (8:00 First Flash) Cyber Kong
> _*7th Defense_
> *4. *Open the Twin Gate Championship Match: Masato Yoshino{W}, Shachihoko BOY (10:47 Sol Naciente) Masaaki Mochizuki{L}, Big R Shimizu
> _*2nd Defense_
> *5. *Open the Triangle Gate 3 Way Championship Match: Jimmy Susumu, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Jimmy Kagetora vs. Flamita, U-T, Kotoka vs. Naruki Doi, Don Fujii, Gamma
> -Doi (18:37 Bakatare Sliding Kick) U-T
> -Susumu (22:40 Jumbo no Kachi!) Doi
> _*2nd Defense_
> *6. *Open the Brave Gate Championship Match: Akira Tozawa (22:27 Package German Suplex Hold) Dragon Kid
> _*3rd Defense_
> *7. *Mask vs. Hair Steel Cage Survival Double Risk 6 Way Match: T-Hawk (Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino) vs. CIMA (Flamita) vs. Shingo Takagi (BxB Hulk) vs. Kzy (Akira Tozawa) vs. YAMATO (Masaaki Mochizuki) vs. Ryo "Jimmy" Saito (Dragon Kid)
> -CIMA (3:17 Jorge Complete) Kzy; Flamita free
> -Kzy (8:22 Skayde School Boy) Takagi; Tozawa free
> -Saito (11:07 Pin) YAMATO; Kid free
> -Kzy (13:27 Escape)
> -Takagi (15:17 Taka no Tsume) T-Hawk; Hulk free
> -Takagi (17:22 Escape)
> -T-Hawk (19:47 Sol Naciente) Saito; Yoshino free
> -Saito (22:17 Escape)
> -YAMATO (23:57 Gallaria) CIMA; Mochizuki free
> -YAMATO (31:13 Escape)
> -T-Hawk (34:24 Rojo) CIMA; Doi free
> -T-Hawk (38:41 Escape)
> Loser: CIMA
> 
> Arai was more than willing to call it a night after the quick submission loss. Ichikawa reasoned with him, saying that this was his first time on a big show and his first time on a DG show in Nagoya in a long time. Was he really ready to pack up and go back home? Arai & the Millenials consented to the restart.
> 
> Gamma very intentionally hit Doi with the singapore cane, leading to the loss in the Triangle Gate match. The MAD BLANKEY zombies & Doi argued afterwards, before Doi left on his own.
> 
> An interview segment with all the main event participants was held before intermission. T-Hawk said he didn't know what kind of karma gave him DoiYoshi as his two delegates, but he would protect their hair, then his own blond locks. CIMA said that despite losing all of his front teeth in Hakata last week, he was here and at full power. He intended on being the first person out. Takagi said he was only concerned with Kzy. He fully intended on seeing that stupid ass hair get cut off. Kzy questioned Takagi, since his intentions could also lead to a haircut for Tozawa. Kzy had intention of a repeat from last year, so he also planned on getting out as soon as possible. Saito Sensei promised to protect DKs' mask. He also vowed to fight so hard that he brings a change of heart to Tatsuki. YAMATO said that he did all this for Fujii, but now because of Saitos' stupidity, Fujii was acting strangely. It didn't matter though, because he had a secret weapon. He used a game controller to introduce the Super Karate Robot Masa. Mochizuki came out in a karate gi and was under the full control of YAMATO....
> 
> The cage match was the usual cavalcade of weapons and assistance from the outside. Tatsuki finally completed his reformation and saved Saito Sensei in his moment of need. He hit YAMATO in the face with an eraser, allowing Saito to escape. At one point, MAD BLANKEY invaded the ring and removed the ropes in an attempt to prevent T-Hawk & CIMA from escape. Doi taped CIMAs' wrists to the cage, preventing him from retrieving a flag. YAMATO used the opportunity to escape, leaving CIMA & T-Hawk as the final two.
> 
> CIMA received his haircut from all the other participants. Saito abstained, but Doi gleefully took his place. Doi taunted him, saying the haircut suited him well. To answer why MB turned on him during the match; the Doi Darts stipulation had run its' course. Today was their last day as MB members. CIMA, Fujii, & Gamma were out. T-Hawk came to CIMA's rescue. He admitted that they had been generally awful to each other recently, but he was willing to let bygones be bygones. He asked CIMA to align with him in an effort to destroy MAD BLANKEY. Doi was offended. After all, he totally supported T-Hawk in the cage, just as he said he would. Until he was freed from his risk, anyway. CIMA agreed, and asked T-Hawk to call on his exiled partner Eita. T-Hawk said Eita was soon to return, and as a trio they would take on anyone from MB. CIMA saw himself on the big screen and was a aghast at the image being broadcast around the world. Broken nose, no teeth, no hair. But he was still CIMA. CIMA talked about Hulk being Dream Gate champion, while YAMATO, Doi, Takagi, Yoshino, & Tozawa made up the top of the card. Was T-Hawk satisfied with being the guy in 7th place? T-Hawk said that before he became a wrestler, he idolized CIMA. He went to Mexico in an effort to be more like him. No, he was not satisfied with being the 7th guy. He said when they return to Aichi next year, he will be the one carrying DRAGON GATE on his shoulders. He thanked CIMA & the fans to close out the show.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

flag sabbath said:


> I've lost interest in New Japan since WK9 after several years of following religiously. Bullet Club annoy the piss out of me, and not in a good way. And the lack of upward mobility for guys bubbling under has become predictable and frustrating.


Yeah, same here. Bullet Club bores me to hell and back, and a lack of a push for Shibata kind of peeves me.


----------



## malek

Really liked Tetsuya Naito & Sho Tanaka vs Kota Ibushi & Yohei Komatsu. Amd I'm quite happy how they let two young lions grab the spotlight there. Both of the are exciting prospects, and will hopefully have great and long careers with NJPW.

IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship RPG Vice (Rocky Romero & Baretta) (c) vs The Young Bucks vs reDRagon was pure fun, and very unpredictable. In my opinion all 3 teams had equal chance on winning it, and it kept me guessing till the end. I really enjoyed it.

IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship Kenny Omega (c) vs Alex Shelley Huge fan of both these guys, and was pumped to see this for weeks. Although I hate outside interferences I really liked the match. Omega plays heel in such a unique and fun way, while Shelley remains one of easier faces to get behind. Really impressed with how well NJPW is protecting Shelley, and although he is yet to win Jr. Heavyweight title, he rarely gets pinned clearly.

Btw. Such a shame that Omega won't compete in this year's BOSJ


----------



## Corey

I've never seen any of those DG cage matches before, but those rules seem insanely confusing. 

Surprising to see Hulk/Kong go on so early and that it only went 8 minutes.


----------



## Vårmakos

Hulk vs. Kong was basically a squash. That and the Twin Gate match were the first DG title matches I've seen that didn't have a million false finishes. It felt strange.


----------



## Lariatoh!

I'm torn with the Goto win. No one on the roster due to booking needed to end Swag's reign more than him, BUT, a straight up title defence just didn't seem enough. To topple Swag I was hoping for something big, maybe a Ishii heel turn or something. In any case congrats to Goto and now finally we will see Swag go for the top belt, either against Styles, or maybe Okada at WK 10.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Lariatoh! said:


> I'm torn with the Goto win. No one on the roster due to booking needed to end Swag's reign more than him, BUT, a straight up title defence just didn't seem enough. To topple Swag I was hoping for something big, maybe a Ishii heel turn or something. In any case congrats to Goto and now finally we will see Swag go for the top belt, either against Styles, or maybe Okada at WK 10.


Goto getting a clean win over Nakamura is what was best and plus this was basically the last chance to get the belt off of Nakamura before the G1 so now he's free to win it and I'm guessing it'll be Nakamura vs AJ in the G1 finals and Nakamura vs Okada at WK 10


----------



## Corey

Good lord, the Dominion card on 7/5 is STACKED:

*IWGP Title*: Styles vs. Okada
*Intercontinental Title:* Goto vs. Nakamura
*NEVER Title*: Makabe vs. Ishii
Tanahashi vs. Yano
Shibata vs. Sakuraba
*Jr. Title*: Omega vs. Winner of BOSJ Tourney
*Tag Titles*: Kingdom vs. Bullet Club

Potential show of the year candidate right there.


----------



## Vårmakos

If Goto retains (which he won't) and Shibata wins his match, I would love to see those two have a fucking slugfest for the IC title.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

I'll be the first to admit (I kinda have to because I'm pretty sure I bitched about it) that I wasn't really feeling the whole Maria/Machine Gun thing but I watched 3 of the Road to Dontaku shows & the interactions with Gallows/Anderson & the crowd have been hilarious. Taunting him with Maria chants, him looking for her & Gallows getting pissed, it's actually been really funny. The 4/30 show was especially hilarious so I recommend everybody checking out the Gallows/Anderson/Omega tag against Captain NJ, Naito & Shelley, just for the pre-match funny shit. That & then CNJ wanting to Sumo wrestle Gallows had me rolling.

The "Road to" shows in general are always fun to watch because they pull a lot of shenanigans & the crowds are basically what we would consider Japanese smarks. I know the shows seem like filler on paper but for the newer fans if you enjoy what New Japan does, don't pass up on these if you have the time - they aren't "necessary" but they're entertaining & fun, especially the shows at Korakuen Hall.

Happy that Goto won too because you know Nakamura needs to be in the world title picture, Nakamura/Styles is gonna happen which is gonna be awesome. I'm still praying that we somehow get Okada/Nakamura for the title at Wrestle Kingdom next year, they need to pull the plug on that thing for me.

Also the Suzukigun takeover of NOAH has been entertaining as hell, I was a little bummed early on because I was thinking I wouldn't be able to follow it much but a few good dudes have been consistently uploading full NOAH cards on Dailymotion or at the bare minimum, the Suzukigun matches so I've been able to keep up on the DM app on my TV, which is tight. 

They've been completely off New Japan TV since WK though which is kind of a bummer, only for the fact that the more Suzukigun/Bullet Club interactions I get the better, but I'm hoping that TES will be around for the World Tag league & my boy Suzuki for the G1. I'm not complaining though, I rather him be in a "big fish in a small pond" scenario instead of being involved in filler multi-man matches. My dreams of him ever holding the IWGP title were crushed 8 million times the past couple of years (I mean I knew he had no shot against Tana & Okada but I still dreamed) or even the IC title when he faced Nakamura, so it's cool that's he held the AJ Triple Crown & GHC title, I can't complain.

I just know I'm gonna be sad as hell when he eventually retires. Misawa passed, Austin retired, Punk is gone - Suzuki is all I have left. I love the NJ big three, love my dude Ambrose & guys like Finn, KO, Zayn etc. but guys like Suzuki are the last of dying breed of old school bad asses. Those guys from the UWF like Suzuki & Maeda are the truth.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Good lord, the Dominion card on 7/5 is STACKED:
> 
> *IWGP Title*: Styles vs. Okada
> *Intercontinental Title:* Goto vs. Nakamura
> *NEVER Title*: Makabe vs. Ishii
> Tanahashi vs. Yano
> Shibata vs. Sakuraba
> *Jr. Title*: Omega vs. Winner of BOSJ Tourney
> *Tag Titles*: Kingdom vs. Bullet Club
> 
> Potential show of the year candidate right there.


Styles/Okada, Goto/Nakamura & Shibata/Sakuraba... Damn. :banderas


----------



## TripleG

I've been critical of NJPW's recent cards for having too many tag matches and cram-fest multi man matches. 

Looking at the card for Dominion.....I'M HAPPY!!! 

Now THIS looks like a damn card! 

AJ Vs. Okada and Makabe Vs. Iishi III has got me sold already and the rest of the card is pretty baller too.


----------



## Corey

Only watched 4 matches from Dontaku because the card was weak as fuck. I thought the Jr. Tag Title 3-way was far and away MOTN. A ton of fun with some good spots and quality false finishes. Omega/Shelley had entirely too much interference and shenanigans. Thought Shelley was gonna win for a sec though, so that's a positive. Maybe Young Bucks vs. Time Splitters somewhere down the line? 

Watched most of the mixed tag match and honestly didn't think it was that bad. Maria held her own surprisingly and Anderson hitting those RKOs OUTTA NOWHERE was great. Postmatch stuff was good for both teams. Keeps big heat on Bullet Club and got Kingdom over as babyfaces. Should help their match at Dominion if Maria acts like she's scared as fuck and Bennett just wants to beat the hell outta them. I like Taven as a face too. He's got the moveset that fits it perfectly. 

I really don't have anything positive or negative to say about Nakamura/Goto. It was watchable, but like Nakamura/Nagata, I just felt like it was there. Oh well.

I'm sure I didn't miss much from all those other tag matches so I think it's safe to say this was the weakest major NJPW show all year.


----------



## malek

Jack Evans 187 said:


> A ton of fun with some good spots and quality false finishes. Omega/Shelley had entirely too much interference and shenanigans.


That is why I started to hate Bullet Club, with passion. They "nearly" ruined so many potentially awesome matches


----------



## Vårmakos

Maybach Nagata for tomorrow's NOAH show? This image is the greatest thing I've ever seen. (What kind of conversation could these two possibly have?)


----------



## Corey

All of SZKG retained their titles at NOAH Great Voyage in Yokohama today. Suzuki's next challenger will be... Maybach Taniguchi. He was the only one who got a victory of SZKG on the night.

And yeah, Nagata was revealed as Maybach Blue Justice.


----------



## Vårmakos

Taniguchi is probably the second most over NOAH heavyweight atm (the state of NOAH) and he's one of Kobashi's proteges so it makes sense. Hopefully he does not win the belt though.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Lawl I love how we been saying Okada and Nakamura for the past 3 years..

Inb4 Nakamura vs. Tanahashi best of 100 main event


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Yeah, same here. Bullet Club bores me to hell and back, and a lack of a push for Shibata kind of peeves me.


Shibata burned the pro wrestling side of business when they needed stars the most. It's bound to have consequences in Japan where loyalty is regarded above almost everything else. It frustrates me too but he has an even longer road because of his own actions.


----------



## malek

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Shibata burned the pro wrestling side of business when they needed stars the most. It's bound to have consequences in Japan where loyalty is regarded above almost everything else. It frustrates me too but he has an even longer road because of his own actions.


Wanted to ask for some time, so... Does Shibata's in ring gear have something to do with this story ? It is plain for everyone to see that he dress for his matches just the same as young lions (Tanka, Komatsu, White...) do, so could it be as his penance for leaving company when he did, or something along those lines ?!


----------



## Ozzi MichiFan

malek said:


> Wanted to ask for some time, so... Does Shibata's in ring gear have something to do with this story ? It is plain for everyone to see that he dress for his matches just the same as young lions (Tanka, Komatsu, White...) do, so could it be as his penance for leaving company when he did, or something along those lines ?!


No, that's just his choice of attire that he's always wore, even in his time outside of NJPW.


----------



## Vårmakos

Sanada's leaving W-1 for GFW. :cry


----------



## NastyYaffa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/598783782771036160MAKE THIS HAPPEN. :sodone


----------



## Vårmakos

MINORU WYATT


----------



## NastyYaffa

Thank you Morishima


----------



## FITZ

New Japan: Pro Wrestling Dontaku

*Jushin “Thunder” Liger, Yuji Nagata, Tiger Mask, and Mascara Dorada vs. KUSHIDA, Ryusuke Taguchi, Captain New Japan, and Manabu Nakanishi *

Pretty much what you would expect out of a New Japan opening tag. I will say that I really want to see a Dorada/KUSHIDA singles match because they had a great exchange in the ring with each other. There was also a fun old man fight between Nakanishi and Nagata so that was fun. Nakanishi also had one of the more absurd looking dives to the floor that you will see. He was about as aerodynamic as a sack of bricks. Taguchi didn’t even annoy me that much since he was in and out early on. Captain New Japan continues to intrigue me. I feel like I could write a paper about Japanese wrestling based on him. He’s awful. Like he gets his ass kicked every time he’s in the ring. I have no idea why his teammates would ever tag him into the match. He got tagged in and lost the match for his team. 
***¼ *


*Kota Ibushi and Yohei Komatsu vs. Tetsuya Naito and Sho Tanaka *

Very cool concept for a match and I liked that Tanaka and Komatsu didn’t back down from the more experienced guys. And they hold their own really well against the more established names. Pacing was good and it was easy for Komatsu and Tanaka to transition into a face in peril when needed. They also have great chemistry in the ring with each other since they get matched up all the time. Ibushi and Naito really played second fiddle to the Young Lions really. Fun match.
***¾* 


*Tomoaki Honma and Hiroyoshi Tenzan, and Satoshi Kojima vs. Bad Luck Fale, Tama Tonga, and Cody Hall*

I do like that the Bullet Club wrestle these matches like American heels. They start fighting as soon as the other team hits the ring and they cheat until they can gain an advantage and isolate someone. I was surprised that Tenzan played the face in peril as I was guessing Honma would fit that role well. I loved when Tonga did Tenzan’s chops to the neck or whatever they are (the move where the crowd starts to hiss in response) and the crowd was pissed. Like really really pissed off at him for doing that. It was pretty great. Kojima wasn’t too impressive and he did that really ugly looking elbow that he does all the time. The hot tag was hot, the crowd always loves Honma and he did well here. Solid match. 
***½* 


_IWG Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship Match:_
*The Young Bucks vs. Bobby Fish and Kyle O’Reilly vs. Rocky Romero and Trent Barretta* 

These matches are so much better when they just keep it to two teams. They had a really fun and exciting match here. Lots of fun antics from all the teams involved and I loved the constant blind tags pissing people off. There is no way that a match like doesn’t just end up a wild spotfest towards the end because you need a series of big moves to keep so many guys out of action for the match to ever end. I got the impression that all three teams were trying to control the match and isolate a guy but there was just no real way to do that here. I’m not sure if the Bucks are capable of having a match that isn’t, at minimum, a lot of fun to watch.
****¼ *


_IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship Match:_
*Kenny Omega(c) w/The Young Bucks vs. Alex Shelley w/KUSHIDA and Taguchi* 

Hard to believe this match actually took place in New Japan. It started out normally with some back and forth stuff but then Omega started using his “janitorial supplies” and this become a really American match. The Bucks would distract the ref and Omega would use the trash can. Some nice looking shots that Shelley sold well. The fans were irate at the heel tactics. Beyond booing, you could feel real anger in their reactions which was just fantastic. Omega was in control for a while and then Shelley turned the tables and sent Omega into a trash can. From that point on they did their absolute best to convince everyone there Shelley was going to win the match. He threw a lot of stuff at Omega and when he seemed to have it won a Buck pulled the ref out of the ring and broke the count. The fans were again furious. Then the Bucks get into the ring and finally KUSHIDA gets into the ring to help. They overcome the odds and again Shelley seems set to win. But Omega takes his best shot, kicks out, and then hits his best shot and wins the match. Kind of depressing really but a great babyface performance from Shelley and Omega and the Bucks really had the crowd pissed. My only problem with the match is that the guys at ringside with Shelley looked like idiots for taking so long to get involved and Taguchi never got involved. They just needed to attack the Young Bucks sooner. Also, I didn’t love the ending since Omega just hit his finisher pretty easily after he almost lost. Still a pretty great match. Omega has to have heat with the crowd and whoever wins the Juniors Tournament (KUSHIDA seems like the logical choice) is going to have a ton of support when they go for his belt.
****¾ *


*Mike Bennett, Matt Taven, and Maria Kanellis vs. Karl “Machine Gun” Anderson, Doc Gallows, and Amber Gallows* 

Anderson being obsessed with Maria was pretty hilarious. I loved the video before the match explaining the story and hearing how Anderson just loves her. The match consisted of him being obsessed with Maria and being yelled at relentlessly by both Gallows. As soon as the match started he started a Maria chant. It was just great to watch. I know he’s playing a less serious role but it was just for this one match (based on what happened after) and he did it will and they did something different. Maria and Amber weren’t involved in the match too much but they were fine in their brief stints in the ring. Bennett still throws a great right hand and Taven can do some cool stuff as well. They had a solid match surrounding the hilarious story between Maria and Anderson. While I did enjoy how amusing the match was I was glad when Anderson snapped out of it after the match. I try not take wrestling too seriously so I was able to enjoy the match.
*****


*Togi Makabe, Hiroshi Tanahashi, and Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano, and Kazushi Sakuraba* 

The match is just hyping 3 singles feuds and it did a good job at doing that. Makabe and Ishii just beat the shit out of each other, Shibata and Sakuraba are eventually going to have an awesome shoot style match, and in this setting Yano and Tanahashi are exciting together because were at the point where it seems Yano could beat him at any time. We didn’t get much of any other matchups though which is a shame because there could have been some cool exchanges. That being said my interest for the three feuds grew and they had a fun match. Can’t complain.
***¾ *


*Kazuchika Okada and YOSHI-HASHI vs. AJ Styles and Yujrio Takahashi *

Unless you are a huge fan of YOSHI-HASHI this match isn’t for you. He’s in the match almost the entire time. He started out as the face in peril before making a hot tag. Then like a minute later he somehow managed to be back in the match and in trouble again. Okada spends much of the match trying to get into the match and getting hit by everyone. It was a nice underdog performance from YOSHI-HASHI but other than that there wasn’t much to the match. Loved the ending as well where Okada watched his partner take a Styles Clash and just seemed to stand there and scream instead of breaking up the pin because Takahashi wasn’t around to physically stop him.
**** 


_IWGP Intercontinental Championship_
*Shinsuke Nakamura(c) vs. Hirooki Goto*

Cool match here. Nakamura is just great and he matched up well with Goto. Goto was getting frustrated and angry at Nakamura’s antics early on and you could really see it. Goto seemed to be working like the traditional Japanese hero that gave it all to win the belt. I liked that dynamic and I liked that I didn’t think there was a chance in hell that Goto was going to win so there were a few kickouts from him that surprised me and he made made believe he was going to win the title towards the end and I wasn’t expecting to see that. They didn’t blow me away or anything but they had a really good and entertaining match with a finishing stretch that had me on the edge of my seat
****½ *​

Good show. I’m looking forward to where New Japan is going in the next few months and this show got me excited for it at least. And there were some good matches to see. The tag matches do get old though.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Shibata burned the pro wrestling side of business when they needed stars the most. It's bound to have consequences in Japan where loyalty is regarded above almost everything else. It frustrates me too but he has an even longer road because of his own actions.


I know, but it's been quite some years since. You think they'd learn to forgive. And even if they were punishing, why'd they have to punish Goto as well by cutting a tag title reign short (granted, it worked out for him in the end...).


----------



## Lariatoh!

I really wish NJPW would give a strong push, especially character wise to the Time Splitters. For years I've been a big Alex Shelley fan, and in Japan maybe he's amazing mic skills are being wasted, but his in-ring is so good. He deserves more. 

As for his tag partner Kushida. Mn this guy is an amazing technical wrestler and his moves are so fluid, I become a bigger fan of his every time I see one of his matches. 

I really think these guys need some more exposure. I mean Shelley has faced many times in TNA and is about the same size as AJ Styles. I'm sure somehow both of these guys could push into some sort of program with the top guys somewhere. 

For example they would shine in G1, if only the oldguard of Nagata and co would sit it out these guys would produce great matches for the tournament.


----------



## Corey

We've got ourselves a new Triple Crown Champion.

(7)* Triple Crown Championship Match:* [51st Champion] Go Shiozaki vs. [Challenger] Akebono
◆Winner: *Akebono* (21:29) following the Yokozuna Final Impact (Double Arm Capture style Yokozuna Impact).
~ Champion falls on his 3rd title defense. Akebono becomes the 52nd generation champion.
~ Akebono praised Shiozaki following the match, but now looks to be a fighting champion as he recaptured the Triple Crown.
~ Akebono has been on a solid roll as of late especially in the Champion Carnival where he had some very solid matches.


----------



## Ozzi MichiFan

New Triple Crown Champ, Akebono! Overall a really enjoyable show, check it out whenever it goes up. 

Nomura was awesome! Aoki/Miyahara had an odd finish, Suzuki/Ishii was action packed and Shiozaki/Akebono was a battle, with Akebono using a "straitjacket" piledriver! DANGER!


----------



## TJQ

5 hours of sleep just to watch BOSJ D1 live, hopefully this isn't as average as Dontaku. But if that opener was any indication of what's to come, then it's looking good ositivity


----------



## Mon Joxley

Not sure if this is the right thread to post this but I found it pretty neat. Earlier in the month TMDK added former NJPW/ZERO1 gaijin Hartley Jackson to the stable.


----------



## TJQ

Does anybody have any recommendations from NOAH? Haven't delved into it as much as I probably should have.


----------



## NastyYaffa

TJQ said:


> Does anybody have any recommendations from NOAH? Haven't delved into it as much as I probably should have.


































Some of my favorites.


----------



## Corey

TJQ said:


> Does anybody have any recommendations from NOAH? Haven't delved into it as much as I probably should have.


More to add to what Yaffa already posted:


----------



## TJQ

Thanks, brothas, going to get started on those in a bit :saul


----------



## Vårmakos

I am befuddled that T-Hawk didn't win the King of Gate after defeating Yamato, Doi and BxB on his way to the finals. Guess they figured it would have been too predictable.


----------



## FITZ

New Japan: Best of the Super Juniors XXII (May 22nd) 

_Block A:_
*Jushin “Thunder” Liger vs. Yohei Komatsu* 

Komatsu went for it, no doubt about it. He jumped Liger at the start of the match and never let up. They only went for about 8 minutes but it was really well done and just a great performance from both guys. Komatsu showed a ton of heart and it was really cool to see Liger in more of a heel role. He was getting frustrated and pissed with Komatsu refusing to quit and I think I even saw some meanness from him. Very cool match and it had me hoping Komatsu would pull off the big win. 
**** *


_Block B:_
*“The One Buck” Nick Jackson w/Cody Hall vs. Tiger Mask*

Nick Jackson does his best to be both Young Bucks and actually did a decent job of it. He makes a fool of himself early on and it was really funny before he took control of the match with the help of Hall. The slightest bit of interference pissed off the crowd a lot and it helped Jackson take control of the match. Tiger Mask’s comeback was pretty awesome as Nick Jackson missed 3 consecutive superkicks and hit Jay White (who was at ringside), Cody Hall, and then the ringpost all in quick succession. Tiger Mask then worked the leg a little and we got some decent selling. Fun finishing stretch with more interference but Tiger Mask was able to overcome all of that and beat the lone Buck though. Fun match.
***¾ *


_Block B:_
*David Finlay vs. Alex Shelley* 

Not much to the match. Finlay is probably going to get the chance to shine but this wasn’t his chance. The match was pretty basic, Finlay got in some offense but I never thought he was close to winning and he was put away pretty easily. Shelley appears to be someone that could come close to making the finals. I’m thinking it comes down to him and KUSHIDA for this block. 
**½ *


_Block A:_
*Chase Owens vs. Barbaro Cavernario *

I think I might be a fan of the caveman. It’s a gimmick you see a lot in lower tiers of indy wrestling but he did it really well. He wrestled like he was crazy but in a more serious way. I mean you had your goofy spots early on in the show but then he did crazy shit like hit a splash from the top rope to the floor and he used this crazy submission that he applies like he was trying to kill Owens. Owens was also impressive here as he did a good job keeping the match interesting when he was in control. I had only seen him a few times but he seems to be a lot more entertaining when he’s in the ring with someone that he can throw around and can take all sorts of cool bumps for him. Good match and I’m hopeful that both guys will do well.
***½ *


*Shinsuke Nakamura, YOSHI-HASHI, Tomohiro Ishii, Kazushi Sakuraba, and Yano vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Togi Makabe, Tomoaki Honma, and Katsuyori Shibata* 

As far as the multi-man matches that New Japan has all the time this was certainly one of the better ones that I’ve seen. You had your standard stuff early where all the guys feuding wrestle for a couple minutes but they did more than that. The excitement when Tanahashi and Nakamura were in the ring together was really cool but the fact that they didn’t lock up kind of sucked. Anyway you had Honma playing a face in peril for a little bit which was fun as he interacted well with everyone from the other team. I feel like I always make comments when reviewing these matches where I say something like “YOSHI-HASHI was also in the match” but in this case he really was the star of the match. I remember sitting there and actually considering if he could possibly beat Goto. That didn’t happen but they made me believe. Ending was cool because seeing Shibata and Goto do some double team moves was cool. The small interactions were fun to watch and the ending was really exciting. 
****¼ *


_Block B:_
*Rocky Romero w/Trent Barreta vs. Bobby Fish w/Kyle O’Reilly *

The match took a really long time to get going. The pacing was slow at first and they didn’t really establish any type of heel/face dynamic which didn’t help either. It came across as flat and stayed that way for a while until O’Reilly got involved in the match. Then you had a clear heel in Fish and Romero quickly hurt his leg. Good selling from Romero and Fish went after the leg well. I just wish the whole match had been as good as the closing stretch because they finally got me engrossed in the match. Still, the rest of the match really was bland. 
****


_Block A:_
*Trent Barreta vs. Kyle O’Reilly *

The match started right where the last one left off and they had a great match. O’Reilly was instantly a heel for what he did in the previous match and you had this nice dynamic where Trent was the traditional, fiery babyface going against a wrestling machine. It worked really well here and the pacing was just amazing. The crowd really got behind Trent, which is impressive since he hasn’t been in New Japan for too long and he played just a great babyface. Super exciting match with a great pace and a clear heel/face dynamic. What’s not to like? 
****½* 


_Block B:_
*KUSHIDA vs. Mascara Dorada* 

Pretty cool spring. The pace was amazing and they did some really cool shit in an exciting match. Only problem was that KUSHIDA started going after the arm and then he came back to it later on and ended up winning. Dorada never really sold the arm at all. Not a huge deal since the arm work was just done a bit at the beginning and the end and everything else they did in the ring was amazing. I was a little let down though since I thought they could steal the show with an amazing match.
***** 


_Block A:_
*Gedo vs. Ryusuke Taguchi *

I feel like Taguchi is now a full on comedy character. Honestly, this would have been a really good match if he didn’t insist on his comeback consisting entirely of ass based offense. Gedo jumped him to start the match and he used some cheap tactics early on to control the match. He looked really good out there actually and had an interesting control segment. Then the ass moves start and I had this weird feeling of enjoying a well worked match but still being annoyed at how stupid Taguchi’s offense is. Things really picked up at the end and Taguchi did a great job acting like a desperate face trying to get the win. I really liked the match but a comeback being 100% ass moves is pretty annoying. If you don’t hate Taguchi you will love the match and even if you do get annoyed with him I feel like you still have to begrudgingly admit that you liked the match.
*****​

Really solid show. Nothing stood out too much but most of the matches were good and none of them dragged. Can’t complain.


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/604881696740241408
icry


----------



## HOJO

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/604980213190148096
Welp


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

Anybody think wwe will do Akebono/Big Show in singles or maybe the squash ascension in a nod to baba/andre squashing demolition?


----------



## Corey

Is Shiozaki vs. Akebono online anywhere yet, fellas?


----------



## Vårmakos

It was uploaded on DN yesterday. Real Hero posted it on his alt.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

G125 - Okada, Styles, Goto, Makabe, Tenzan, Tanahashi, Nagata, Kojima, Naito, Shibata, Nakamua, Yano, Ishii, Yujiro, Anderson, Gallows, Fale, Elgin, Ibushi, Honma.

Yes, Elgin... Lulz.


----------



## flag sabbath

MTheBehemoth said:


> G125 - Okada, Styles, Goto, Makabe, Tenzan, Tanahashi, Nagata, Kojima, Naito, Shibata, Nakamua, Yano, Ishii, Yujiro, Anderson, Gallows, Fale, Elgin, Ibushi, Honma.
> 
> Yes, Elgin... Lulz.


Ugh. Did they announce groups? More to the point, are we getting Tanahashi vs. Ibushi?


----------



## MTheBehemoth

flag sabbath said:


> Ugh.* Did they announce groups?* More to the point, are we getting Tanahashi vs. Ibushi?


No.


----------



## NastyYaffa

MTheBehemoth said:


> G125 - Okada, Styles, Goto, Makabe, Tenzan, Tanahashi, Nagata, Kojima, Naito, Shibata, Nakamua, Yano, Ishii, Yujiro, Anderson, Gallows, Fale, Elgin, Ibushi, Honma.
> 
> Yes, Elgin... Lulz.


:fuckthis I WANTED RODDY. Fucking Elgin.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

That bosj finale....

Wow!


----------



## KicksToFaces!

Fuck Elgin. -.- At least there's no Archer this year.

KUSHIDA-O'Reilly
:done:done:done


----------



## Corey

You gotta be fucking kidding me. ELGIN!? I wanna know right now if Roddy even got the offer. I mean, I guess it's _somewhat_ possible he got the offer and turned it down because he had already had bookings lined up, but what are the chances? Fucking ELGIN!? I'm waiting for the crowd to be sitting on their hands during all his matches. Dammit, man...

KUSHIDA/O'Reilly went 30 minutes!? Holy fuck. I'd normally be hesitant after seeing that, but after watching Kyle go 30 against Jay Lethal, I know he can pull it off.


----------



## BuzzKillington

Jack Evans 187 said:


> You gotta be fucking kidding me. ELGIN!? I wanna know right now if Roddy even got the offer. I mean, I guess it's _somewhat_ possible he got the offer and turned it down because he had already had bookings lined up, but what are the chances? Fucking ELGIN!? *I'm waiting for the crowd to be sitting on their hands during all his matches.* Dammit, man...
> 
> KUSHIDA/O'Reilly went 30 minutes!? Holy fuck. I'd normally be hesitant after seeing that, but after watching Kyle go 30 against Jay Lethal, I know he can pull it off.


You sure about that? You don't think the Japanese crowd would find Elgin exciting?

Elgin's matches in the ROH/NJPW shows probably would have been great if the crowds didn't go out of their way to sabotage his matches.


----------



## HOJO

Elgin and Yujiro :gtfo


----------



## flag sabbath

They've announced 20 guys and 19 shows. Are they even doing blocks?


----------



## Corey

BuzzKillington said:


> You sure about that? You don't think the Japanese crowd would find Elgin exciting?
> 
> Elgin's matches in the ROH/NJPW shows probably would have been great if the crowds didn't go out of their way to sabotage his matches.


I'm just bitter.  I don't find Elgin interesting at all though, so I'm not really the one to ask. I'm sure he'll get some claps for his middle rope flippy senton and feats of strength of course.

Ya know what the silver lining is here? Elgin won't be on ROH shows for a month! :mark: But AJ won't either...


----------



## Vårmakos

People are complaining about Elgin, but we have to sit through motherfucking Tenzan again. Also no Suzuki.


----------



## BuzzKillington

I understand people's frustration of Elgin being chosen over Roddy. But, I'm fully expecting Elgin to be very good to great in this tournament. I'll eat my words if I'm wrong.

With respect to Roddy, If he remains as good as he is now throughout the next year, they cannot deny him the G1 for 2016. They just cant.


----------



## KicksToFaces!

flag sabbath said:


> They've announced 20 guys and 19 shows. Are they even doing blocks?


We're probably gonna have to sit through the random tag team matches just like at PPV's. :/


----------



## Groovemachine

BuzzKillington said:


> I understand people's frustration of Elgin being chosen over Roddy. But, *I'm fully expecting Elgin to be very good to great in this tournament*. I'll eat my words if I'm wrong.
> 
> With respect to Roddy, If he remains as good as he is now throughout the next year, they cannot deny him the G1 for 2016. They just cant.


I don't like the guy but I'm cautiously optimistic that we'll get the best of him here. Hopefully he'll be put with guys that will ground him, rather than him being eager to please and going all-out. Having said that, Elgin/Ibushi could be rather fun.


----------



## TJQ

MTheBehemoth said:


> G125 - Okada, Styles, Goto, Makabe, Tenzan, Tanahashi, Nagata, Kojima, Naito, Shibata, Nakamua, Yano, Ishii, Yujiro, Anderson, Gallows, Fale, Elgin, Ibushi, Honma.
> 
> Yes, Elgin... Lulz.


They pick Elgin and not fucking Roddy, I'm legitimately annoyed right now. :MAD


----------



## BuzzKillington

I think NJPW had a chance to freshen things up a bit with the G1 choices and ultimately failed. Lets face it, the product has been kinda stale lately.

I would have tried to get Roddy and El Patron in the G1, along with Elgin.


----------



## Gretchen

BuzzKillington said:


> I think NJPW had a chance to freshen things up a bit with the G1 choices and ultimately failed. Lets face it, the product has been kinda stale lately.
> 
> I would have tried to get Roddy and El Patron in the G1, along with Elgin.


Ya. I don't even follow New Japan closely but was planning on checking G1 out. Don't think Elgin's inclusion is an issue but Roddy's exclusion definitely is.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

BuzzKillington said:


> I think NJPW had a chance to freshen things up a bit with the G1 choices and ultimately failed. Lets face it, the product has been kinda stale lately.
> 
> I would have tried to get Roddy and El Patron in the G1, along with Elgin.


Patron works for AAA so that was never going to happen. NJPW won't ruin its relationship with CMLL.

Guys from Noah, BJW, and DDT would have been preferred but there is such a thing a scheduling conflicts.


----------



## amhlilhaus

good for elgin, reportedly he was crushed when he wasn't invited to tour with them last year. I think you guys miss the point. there has to be some undercard guys in g-1 and that's why elgin, yujiro, yano and tenzan are in it. It'd be awesome to have some big names from noah or whatever but it is what it is. still be one of the top events in wrestling this year, as always. they're doing a longer tour with it to keep the guys fresh so that will help. as for roddy, for you guys who like him so much would you be pissed if he got in and lost 70% of his matches? that's what's happening to elgin.


----------



## TJQ

amhlilhaus said:


> good for elgin, reportedly he was crushed when he wasn't invited to tour with them last year. I think you guys miss the point. there has to be some undercard guys in g-1 and that's why elgin, yujiro, yano and tenzan are in it. It'd be awesome to have some big names from noah or whatever but it is what it is. still be one of the top events in wrestling this year, as always. they're doing a longer tour with it to keep the guys fresh so that will help. *as for roddy, for you guys who like him so much would you be pissed if he got in and lost 70% of his matches? that's what's happening to elgin.*




Not really, he lost his matches against Tana and Nakamura at the NJPW/ROH joint shows and that was fine. I just wanted to see some of these matches in a year when Roddy has been on absolute fire. So many opportunities for incredible matches at G1 for him, but instead they took elgin :shaq


----------



## flag sabbath

I'd take YOSHI-HASHI over fucking Yujiro any day of the week. Ditto Roddy for Elgin. 

I'm trying to figure out what must-see fresh matches this line-up potentially presents. Help me out here...

AJ vs Ishii, Shibata, Shinskay, Honma 

Ibushi vs Tanahashi, Shibata 

Erm....


----------



## Ham and Egger

Yujiro is gonna silence the haters for G1 this year. Dude can go.


----------



## KO Bossy

Don't get the Elgin hate, personally...I mean, Strong is awesome but Elgin can really go as well. Should be a great tournament full of great matches, and that's ultimately what I want.

Also don't agree with the guy who said NJPW is kind of stale lately. Dominion's card looks excellent, really looking forward to it.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

LOL if Kushida hit that final Stardust Press at the end like he was supposed to then the match would basically be 5 stars


----------



## Corey

amhlilhaus said:


> good for elgin, reportedly he was crushed when he wasn't invited to tour with them last year. I think you guys miss the point. there has to be some undercard guys in g-1 and that's why elgin, yujiro, yano and tenzan are in it. It'd be awesome to have some big names from noah or whatever but it is what it is. still be one of the top events in wrestling this year, as always. they're doing a longer tour with it to keep the guys fresh so that will help. *as for roddy, for you guys who like him so much would you be pissed if he got in and lost 70% of his matches? that's what's happening to elgin.*


Hell no. I would just be giddy with excitement at the thought of being able to see Roddy vs. Ibushi, Okada, and Naito. Wouldn't matter who won because Roddy can get a great match out of just about everyone in the field.

Even without Roddy and once I settle down from being so pissed they went with Elgin instead of him, I'm aware that Elgin is certainly CAPABLE of having great matches. I do like the shoutout with Ibushi. That could be good. We'll see what happens.

Any predictions for a final? Will they go with Styles vs. Nakamura finally? Tanahashi vs. Goto in the 3rd place match? Okada vs. Goto maybe if Okada wins the IWGP Title?


----------



## antoniomare007

What's the story on Big Japan booking Sumo Hall for the 7/20 show??

I'm hyped as fuck that the main event is Daisuke vs Yuji but how the hell are they gonna get more than 3,000 people in there???


----------



## SuzukiGUN

Vårmakos said:


> People are complaining about Elgin, but we have to sit through motherfucking Tenzan again. Also no Suzuki.


No suzuki is the real tragedy of the g1 blocks


----------



## Louaja89

I'm not the biggest NJPW follower so I was wondering why they keep booking Yano. Every time I see him, he sucks ,his act is stupid , do the japanese like him ? Have I never seen his great matches ?


----------



## flag sabbath

Yano's role in the G1 is as the spoiler. No one expects him to win the whole thing, but he'll throw a few spanners in the works, nicking a sneaky win here and there at the expense of the top contenders. It's this unpredictability that makes his matches dramatic, rather than his one dimensional mischievous comedy routine. I can understand folks not warming to the guy, but I think most NJ fans appreciate the variety he brings to such an intense tour.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Yano is a goofball and is the guy people work with when they are injured. Dude is popular, especially after he mocked RVD (Y T R).


----------



## amhlilhaus

flag sabbath said:


> Yano's role in the G1 is as the spoiler. No one expects him to win the whole thing, but he'll throw a few spanners in the works, nicking a sneaky win here and there at the expense of the top contenders. It's this unpredictability that makes his matches dramatic, rather than his one dimensional mischievous comedy routine. I can understand folks not warming to the guy, but I think most NJ fans appreciate the variety he brings to such an intense tour.


yano's g-1 antics are a highlight for me. I always liked him, he brings much needed relief to an otherwise intense show. it's better for a promotion to have a yano match, actually entertain the fans than a diva's match, and put everyone to sleep.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

Louaja89 said:


> I'm not the biggest NJPW follower so I was wondering why they keep booking Yano. Every time I see him, he sucks ,his act is stupid , do the japanese like him ? Have I never seen his great matches ?


New Japan's santino


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

Louaja89 said:


> I'm not the biggest NJPW follower so I was wondering why they keep booking Yano. Every time I see him, he sucks ,his act is stupid , do the japanese like him ? Have I never seen his great matches ?


He can work but he's mostly used for comedy purposes. His usual routine consists of many inside jokes that only the Japanese/long-time NJPW fans can understand so much of his humour is lost in translation.

I have to say that Yano seems to have abandoned the wrestling part almost entirely in the past few years. Instead of being a vicious, cheating heel (see Minoru Suzuki), today he's mainly just a joke who wins by a fluke every now and then.

This match with Tanahashi was a lot better than his recent ones:


----------



## Louaja89

Thanks for all your answers guys , guess he just isn't for me then.


----------



## 304418

KO Bossy said:


> Don't get the Elgin hate, personally...I mean, Strong is awesome but Elgin can really go as well. Should be a great tournament full of great matches, and that's ultimately what I want.
> 
> Also don't agree with the guy who said NJPW is kind of stale lately. Dominion's card looks excellent, really looking forward to it.


The only thing stale is the Junior Heavyweight tag scene, which is starting to feel like the NJPW equivalent of the Cena vs Orton rivalry, albeit more enjoyable. Any other complaints or criticism of the product isn’t really accurate at all. I think that the art of the feud/rivalry has been forgotten by a few fans or their perception has been altered by WWE’s tendency to have rematches on a basically a daily basis without any build and don’t seem to realize that rematches are an integral part of storytelling and storylines in general. There is a reason this card has so many rematches, as there are stories behind them (in the case of Styles vs Okada, going back over a year) and they’re all building towards a payoff or something else. As this is the last major show before the G1, people need to calm down and let the stories play out before judging them.

As for Elgin, I’ll give him a chance and see what he can do. I don’t see why one has to choose one over the other between Strong and Elgin. They could easily both participate in the G1 at the same time someday.


----------



## El Dandy

Yeah, Tenzan being in this again fucking sucks. Thought for sure last year was it for him. Why stop at Tenzan? Let Manabu Nakanishi have another go.

Either Nakamura or Shibata to win, PLZ based Gedo/Jado.


----------



## flag sabbath

It's weird because a clearly over the hill Tenzan stank out the tournament in 2013, but then he summoned up some killer performances last year. I'd say Shinskay is the safe bet to take the whole thing & face AJ or Okada at the Dome. 

I understand the validity of all those Dominion rematches, but New Japan's perceived staleness runs deeper than that. For me it's partly personal taste (I can't stand Bullet Club) and partly frustration at how slowly changes to the hierarchy occur (unless you're Matt Taven).


----------



## Lariatoh!

After a surprisingly good tournament from Tenzan last year, he should have retired from the tournament on a high note. Even Nagata and Kojima should not been included to give some youngsters a chance or even someone like Alex Shelley a shot. 

In other news, LOL at Shibata winning G1 in 2015.


----------



## Snapdragon

Okada beats AJ for the belt

Tanahashi wins his first G1

Okada beats Tana at WK finally avenging his losses.


----------



## El Dandy

Snapdragon said:


> Okada beats AJ for the belt
> 
> Tanahashi wins his first G1
> 
> Okada beats Tana at WK finally avenging his losses.


Even though Tana alreayd has won the G1 (07), predictably... this is what they'll do, even though I think they should wait until WK 11 to have Okada finally get his win over Tana.

I am holding out hope that there is a reason why they are saving Styles v Nakamura and they will give it to us at the Tokyo Dome in the main event.

Some people don't think gaijin are what the crowd wants to see in the main event of the Tokyo dome, but the crowd has accepted Styles. When he has a another strong G1, there should be no doubts about Styles/Nakamura headlining.

A lot of us are just starving for another Nakamura HW title win. I love Okada, but it's hopefully his turn to spend some time in the IC ranks.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Dominion is a super stacked card. It's going be huge!!!


----------



## 304418

flag sabbath said:


> It's weird because a clearly over the hill Tenzan stank out the tournament in 2013, but then he summoned up some killer performances last year. I'd say Shinskay is the safe bet to take the whole thing & face AJ or Okada at the Dome.
> 
> I understand the validity of all those Dominion rematches, but New Japan's perceived staleness runs deeper than that. For me it's partly personal taste (I can't stand Bullet Club) and partly frustration at how slowly changes to the hierarchy occur (unless you're Matt Taven).


I can see your point, since it seems like the majority of the show is Bullet Club matches now. But I don’t think they are going to do that forever. I think that NJPW is currently in transition, especially with their current partnership with GFW, and WK10 coming up next year, and I think any future booking plans are currently being affected by that. I can tell however, if the Styles vs Ibushi match is any indication, that fresh changes are on the way. Best to wait.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I would like Okada to beat Styles and for Nakamura to win the G1. Nakamura vs Okada in a CHAOS showdown at the Dome. 

I'm not sure I can suffer through more Bullet Club on top.


----------



## BryanMark

i don't know if they are deliberately keeping away Nakamura away from Styles.they haven't even faced in the countless multi man tag matches

AJ/Shibata crossed paths at new year's bash show


----------



## LegendAS

I'm new to NJPW and wanted to subscribe to NJPW World today but the google translator german made me go NO WAY IM GONNA PAY FOR THIS

So is there any other way to check out the entire G1? Anor @ dailymotion uploads lots of stuff, but there must be other pages


----------



## HOJO

Stardom Galaxy Stars 2015

World of STARDOM Title: Kairi Hojo and Meiko Satomura wrestled to a 30 minute draw.
_Apparently a rematch is already set, so fuck yeah to this. 60 minute time limit this time pls_

Goddess of STARDOM Titles: Io Shirai & Mayu Iwatani defeated Starfire & Nikki Storm when Iwatani pinned Storm with a Dragon Suplex.


Melissa defeated Chelsea by pin following a Spinning Air Raid Crash.

Kris Wolf defeated Kaori Yoneyama and Momo Watanabe, when she pinned Watanabe with a rollup.

Reo Hazuki pinned Thunder Rosa with a schoolgirl.

Haruka Kato defeated Hatsuhinode Kamen via armbar submission.

Also, Yoshiko's retirement ceremony was pure fuckery I don't even understand


----------



## LateTrain27

The card for Dominion looks amazing. Can't wait for it. Hope AJ retains. Really want to see an AJ Styles/Shinsuke Nakamura IWGP Title feud in the future.


----------



## amhlilhaus

el dandy said:


> A lot of us are just starving for another Nakamura HW title win. I love Okada, but it's hopefully his turn to spend some time in the IC ranks.


new japan is so smart doing what they've done with the ic title. it's almost as big as the iwgp, and it doesn't feel like a step down for a top guy to hold it, unlike a certain 'number 1' wrestling company and their 2 secondary titles.


----------



## Vårmakos

> *06/14/2015 Fukuoka, Hakata Star Lanes ~CHAMPION GATE in Hakata - 1850 Attendance*
> 0. Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin (5:00 Time Limit Draw) Kaito Ishida
> 1. K-ness, YAMATO, Naruki Doi{W}, Mondai Ryu (14:55 Bakatare Sliding Kick) Eita, Yosuke♡Santa Maria, U-T{L}, El Lindaman
> 2. Jimmy Kanda (6:29 Ryu's) Punch Tominaga
> 3. T-Hawk{W}, Kotoka (14:20 Night Ride) Masaaki Mochizuki, Big R Shimizu{L}
> 4. Akira Tozawa{W}, Shingo Takagi (14:26 High Speed German Suplex Hold) Dragon Kid, Kzy{L}
> 5. Open the Triangle Gate Decision Match: CIMA{W}, Don Fujii, Gamma (23:00 Meteora) Ryo "JImmy" Saito, Jimmy Susumu, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!{L}
> *The CIMA Team become the 54th champion team
> 6. Open the Dream Gate Championship Match: Masato Yoshino (29:25 15th Anniversary) BxB Hulk
> *Hulk fails in his 8th defense, Yoshino becomes the 21st champion
> 
> The contract signing for the main event was held at the start of the show. Yoshino said it has been quite some time since he has been a singles champion. He said that taking out Hulk today means more than just taking the title. The winner will get to stand in the ring on 07/20 in Kobe World Hall as the defending champion in the main event of the biggest show of the year. Today, he was going to do just that. He was going to defeat Hulk today. Hulk had little to say. Today was his 8th defense, he was used to the pressure by now. He hoped the fans would enjoy the match and support him.
> 
> Doi paraded around with the Twin Gate title belt. He said it suited him perfectly. Today, MAD BLANKEY would only be featured in the first two matches. He encouraged fans to leave afterwards, as the MB festival would be the only redeeming part of the show.
> 
> CIMA celebrated the first title win of 2015 for himself, Fujii, & Gamma. He invited the Jimmyz to challenge again when Kagetora is healthy.
> 
> Hulk talked about the growth he experienced during his 7 defenses. He was parting with the Dream Gate today, but he was a much better fighter than he was before. Just because he lost, he wasn't done. He would open the door to his dream again some day. Yoshino said the feat of 7 defenses. In his two reigns combined he didn't reach 7 defenses. He was strong. But he wasn't stronger than Masato Yoshino. He reintroduced himself. Masato Yoshino, the 3 time Dream Gate champion. No matter how many times he holds the title it doesn't cease to amaze him. His win over Hulk made him a Kobe World finalist. He already knew who he wanted to challenge to face him, but Tozawa also had a challenge to issue. He was going to let him go first.
> Tozawa said that he was challenged by nothing but inferior challengers. He was going to name his opponent. That opponent was Eita. Yoshino wanted T-Hawk. They called them both out. Tozawa asked Eita if he had the bravery to face him. While Tozawa had the momentum on his side, bravery was one of the survival skills Eita picked up in Mexico. He accepted.
> Yoshino talked about the importance of the Millenials to the company and the fans since their return from Mexico. Did T-Hawk really think he was prepared to have the type of match required of a Kobe a World finalist? T-Hawk was surprised by the challenge, but was happy to accept. Both matches were set for Kobe World.
> 
> *07/20/2015 Hyogo, Kobe World Kinen Hall*
> -Open the Brave Gate Championship Match: Akira Tozawa vs. Eita
> -Open the Dream Gate Championship Match: Masato Yoshino vs. T-Hawk


(iheartdg.com)

beebee


----------



## Vårmakos

Act Yasukawa said:


> Also, Yoshiko's retirement ceremony was pure fuckery I don't even understand


From the sounds of it, Io and Hiroyo Matsumoto tried to talk Yoshiko out of retiring and Io later apologized for being 'selfish'.


----------



## Corey

Suzuki vs. Takayama is coming!

(7) *GHC Heavyweight Championship Match:* [23rd Champion] Minoru Suzuki vs. [Challenger] Maybach Taniguchi
◆*Winner*: Suzuki (21:46) following a Gotch style Piledriver onto a chair.

_~ 2nd successful title defense.
~ Maybach’s mask was once more ripped off during the match as the chants remained in his favor as they became “Taniguchi” chants instead.
~ Yoshihiro Takayama came out to challenge Suzuki following the match. The two had a staredown. “King” vs. “Emperor”.
~ This will mark the first time in a long time that the former GHC champion will take part in a match with the belt being defended._


----------



## Ozzi MichiFan

Michinoku Pro's show last night at Korakuen Hall was madness. Pure insanity, easily the craziest show I've ever been to, but also maybe the wackiest show I've ever seen. The Mu no Taiyo faction is in full effect after holding a battle royal to find a new member and then just drafting all the battle royal participants into the group, so now Mu no Taiyo consists 20 of the wildest men and women in Japanese independent wrestling, including having The Great Sasuke, Brahman Brothers, Shinobu, Kikutaro & Takayuki Ueki all in the same Sasuke-worshipping cult! Madness!

Anyway...

1. Opening match: Kenbai vs Kinya Oyanagi - a good opener with a nice clash of styles as Kenbai is a zippy high-flyer and Oyanagi is a slick technician, so watching the contrast as both men tried to play to their strengths while avoiding their weaknesses was good.

2. Gran Naniwa Memorial Match: Kesen Numajiro & Rui Hiugaji vs Manjimaru & Ken45 - an exciting tag match that picked up and kept on going. Featuring Manjimaru NAILING Numajiro with some super-stuff elbows. The match continues to progress and a number of cool encounters and spots happen including Rui doing a classic Naniwa mannerism and Manjimaru's exquisite dead-lift suplexes recovery. Good stuff all 'round as I found myself far more invested in it and enjoying it than I expected I would.

3. Michinoku Sekigun vs Mu no Taiyo: Daichi Sasaki, Ayumu Gunji, Eagles Mask, Yapperman #1 & #2 vs Shinobu, Takayuki Ueki, Ryuichi Sekine, DASH Chisako & Kaori Yoneyama - a full-house comedy spotfest featuring so many skits, gags and slapstick set-ups that it would fit right in with a Three Stooges episode and it was a great amount of fun, maybe one of the best comedy matches I have seen with so many wacky people running their shtick on such a large scale, also, the ending keeps up the theme and even though you see it coming from a mile away, the weight only makes it better when it finally hits.

4. Kenou's Michinoku Farewell Match: Kenou & Taro Nohashi vs Fujita "Jr." Hayato & Takeshi Minamino - now here is the one we all came to see, one of the greatest modern Puroresu rivalries final chapter (at least for quite some time). Kenou vs Hayato is a classic combination that has produced many great singles bout and 100's of heated tag team wars. Between each respective mans venom filled factions. From Kowloon vs Sekigun, to BAD BOY vs Asura. Kenou vs Hayato has always been top quality and a main attraction in Michinoku Pro. Two men just made for each other, in a KENTA/Nakajima sense.

From the entrances to the post-match handshake, this match had a very "final" feeling to it and as expected was a hard-hitting war of elbows and kicks, including what might of been the most rapid kick exchange I can recall seeing. Strikes flying everywhere, everyone trying to punk out everyone else and be the man to get the clear and decisive win. The finish is brutal, a very hard hit that'll make you cringe and still call for a replay just to make sure you seen what you actually saw. No holding back on that one. Another good encounter, with added significance. I'll definantly want to give this another look, the previous match too.

5. Spiritual Battle: The Great Sasuke, Brahman Shu & Kei vs Jinsei Shinzaki, Osamu Nishimura & Survival Tobita - this, this was something, something else. It was Booked as Mu no Taiyo vs Shinzaki and two mystery partners, so Shinzaki came out and then Mu no Taiyo happend, about 13 members having a big parade, doing magic and then.... The Great Sasuke appeared in the crowd to chants of "master" from his adoring minions, this then led to Sasuke healing crippled me,bears of the audience and giving blessings, before the Brahman Brithers began christening the entire crow with Holy Water. It was insane.

After all that craziness died down, Shinzaki announced his two partners, one, no stranger to Brahmans, Sasuke or madness; Survival Tobita and next he announced Tatsumi Fujinami's protege; Osamu Nishimura. The teams were set, but as an added insurance policy, to combat the evil spirit who still haunted the ringside in the form of Mu no Taiyo members, Shinzaki english end two spiritual mediums to help ward off the ghastly faction. It was insane.

So the match, the actual match, it was batshit DDT-surpassing madness. Sasuke spent the first minute of two shooting little energy balls at Shinzaki to no effect, he then conjured up a massive energy orb and launched it at Shinzaki, to nothing but a stern look. Sasuke tried again to call up a massive spirit ball from the either and hurl it into Shinzaki, but Shinzaki jumped it and instead the entire Mu no Taiyo faction was wiped out with it. One more time, Sasuke mined and motions to scream a big energy circle, harness it, weaponise it and send it crashing into Shinzaki, after a short pause, Shinzaki collapsed to one knee and the crowd went wild. Have I mentioned "it was insane"? Did I also mention Survival Tobita was doing a "wax on" motion to try and nulify the effects and control Sasuke?

After this Sasuke put Nishimura in a sleeper hold, but Nishimura countered it by going into deep meditation, cursing Sasauke to immediately tag out and it never got anymore normal after that. In one great moment, Shinzaki channeled Steve Austin and hit everyone that was moving with his signature Powerbomb, even slapping the gun out of Ueki's hand, as he just ran through Mu no Taiyo like a badass powerbombing everyone to turn the tides back in his favor after some out of control interference. There was a heap of other crazy and wacky things as you can imagine, even an impressive show of strength from a Brahman Shu as he hit the "Zombie King" (a Death Valley Driver varient) on Tobita, who is a much larger dude. It was just crazy. It was insane and I'm not sure if what I seen even happend or if I just got knocked unconscious at the start of the match and dreamed it all up.

It was one hell of a wild night. Great wrestling, great comedy, great madness, great show. It's a unique company with a little bit for everyone and a lot for the open-minded wrestling fan who can appreciate wrestling in all its aspects and forms. Pure sport to Pure insanity. Michinoku Pro is the third oldest company currently active in Japan, behind All & New Japan. They've never played it safe, never stuck to the rules and they've kept on kicking! Michinoku Pro is Rock 'n' Roll, and next month they're having a wrestling show on a train! An actual "making the rounds" train! God bless you Michinoku.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

Jack Evans 187 said:


> ~ Yoshihiro Takayama came out to challenge Suzuki following the match. The two had a staredown. “King” vs. “Emperor”.
> [/I]












His best friend?..I can't wait.


----------



## Ozzi MichiFan

Tonight's WRESTLE-1 show was fun, Kuroshio vs Mutoh had the crowd going crazy and Suzuki vs Kondo was an exciting battle.

My first time sitting in the front row!


----------



## Vårmakos

> (7) Road to KEIJI MUTO Special Single Match: Keiji Mutoh vs. Jiro “Ikemen” Kuroshio
> ◆Winner: Mutoh (13:29) with a Moonsault Press.
> ~ Closing moments saw Mutoh hit Ikemen with a dragon screw, then a double barrage of Shining Wizards, then the victory with a Moonsault.
> ~ Mutoh received a negative reaction throughout the match as Ikemen had the crowd in fully support him overtaking the veteran.
> ~ Ikemen bowed to the fans for his performance, though in loss, against the veteran.


Daniel Bryan-esque crowd support for Kurshio. :mark:


----------



## Cliffy

W1 have cancelled the US tour


----------



## MTheBehemoth

^ Shocking.


----------



## Genking48

Guess who's back!



> source: iheartdg.com
> *06/21/2015 Hyogo, Kobe ***** Hall*
> *0. *Super Shisa (8:30 European Clutch) El Lindaman
> *1. *Ryo "Jimmy" Saito{W}, Gamma (13:49 Frankensteiner) K-ness, Cyber Kong{L}
> *2. *Masaaki Mochizuki (8:03 Twister) Mondai Ryu
> *3. *Masaaki Mochizuki (0:19 Shin Saikyou High Kick) Punch Tominaga
> *4. *Masato Yoshino, Akira Tozawa, Shingo Takagi{W} (19:39 Pumping Bomber) T-Hawk, Eita, Kotoka{L}
> *4. *YAMATO{W}, Naruki Doi (18:08 Gallaria) Jimmy Susumu, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!{L}
> *5. *CIMA, Don Fujii, Ricochet{W} (20:25 Benadriller) BxB Hulk, Dragon Kid{L}, Big R Shimizu
> 
> Mondai Ryu made fun of Mocchy's unfortunate new haircut. He had to be embarrassed to walk around with that. Maybe he should consider turning it into a punch perm. Mochizuki admitted it was pretty bad. He tried out a new salon in Kobe a few days ago to poor results. But still, he only paid 1080 yen so he wasn't too upset. Mondai Ryu was disgusted at his tightwad outlook. He was going to demolish him and leave him a total mess for World. He hoped Mocchy was ready. Mocchy said he was indeed ready. PT interfered frequently and received several kicks for his trouble. He was enraged and this and demanded a match of his own. Mocchy accepted and promptly kicked him in the head for the win.
> 
> CIMA & Fujii came out with no X in tow. DK asked where the dreaded X was. CIMA praised him for asking such a great question. X was already in the ring. X was Gamma. DK told him to quit playing around. CIMA said that he suddenly received a message from someone who just had to be here for Kobe World. That fighter was also here tonight. Welcome back, Ricochet!
> After the match, CIMA reintroduced him to the Kobe fans. It had been a long time, but all it took was one Facebook message to bring him back. It was hard since Ricochet has matches everywhere every week. Mexico, Europe, America. So, fans should enjoy this rare month. Ricochet was the real X today. He would also be X next week in Izumi for the Gamma homecoming. Y would also be in that match. Y would not be Stalker Ichikawa or local indy/promoter Hiroaki Moriya. He was someone who would be a fitting partner for Ricochet. CIMA, still high on the momentum of winning the Triangle Gate, hoped to have some sort of title match with X & Y at Kobe World. There was also a Z coming. He was of less notoriety than the other two, but he was someone the staff and roster loved having around. Whether they are teaming together or fighting, he looked forward to the next month. Finally, he brought up the ring costume Ricochet wore today. It was blue. He will remain a MONSTER EXPRESS member, so he should wear their colours. However, whenever the two of them team together he asked him to wear the blue.


----------



## GeneParmesan

It's probably for the better that the Wrestle-1 tour got cancelled. Seeing Mutoh wrestle in front of 30 people in Georgia would have been depressing.


----------



## Saintpat

How big is Ricochet in Japan now?


----------



## Ozzi MichiFan

Alright, so after my 7-week extended Puroresu holiday in Tokyo, after countless witnessing of matches & moments, it's time to think back on what stuck out as the best and worst. Obviously seeing so many shows in such a short time makes them bleed together a bit and I'm working on memory of how I felt seeing them live.
Top 5 Shows
1. AJPW 2015.5.6 (5 good/great tag matches back-to-back-to-back-to-back-to-back. Pure quality in front of an empty Korakuen Hall)
2. AJPW 2015.5.21 (Very enjoyable six-man, Tsuruta Memorial match and then 3 great singles bouts to finish off the show)
3. Michinoku Pro 2014.6.14 (Finally getting to see my favorite company and favorite wrestlers, good matches, great madness)
4. W-1 2015.5.5 (Really fun show, so many young guys mixing it up, Cruiserweight tournament semis and finals, Suzuki vs Hama, super mist team)
5. KanaProMania 2015.5.27 (Tremendous variety of talent from all-over Japan, fun matches and legend-filled main event and Gabai Jichan!!!)
Top 5 Matches
1. Kaz Hayashi vs Minoru Tanaka (W-1 2015.5.5)
2. KUSHIDA vs Bobby Fish (NJPW 2015.5.30)
3. KUSHIDA vs Kyle O'Reilly (NJPW 2015.6.5)
4. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs Shuji Ishikawa & Kohei Sato (Z-1 2015.5.4)
5. Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara vs Akebono & Yutaka Yoshie (AJPW 2015.5.6)
Some good moments
- Kenou's "final" Michinoku match (M-Pro 2015.6.14)
- Seikigun vs Mu No Taiyo Madness (M-Pro 2015.6.14)
- Koji Kanemoto vs Arisa Nakajima exchange (KanaPro 2015.5.27)
- G1 Climax 25 participants live announcement (NJPW 2015.6.5)
- Naoya Nomura vs Evolution (AJPW 2015.5.21)
Shit-list
- Hideki Suzuki vs Kamikaze
- BoSJ opening day
- Fan Club exclusives
- NJPW's piss-poor atmosphere and NOAH being diluted into the same thing.
- Mitsuharu Misawa Memorial show


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614436476110159872


----------



## DaveTommo

Is there any sites that streams the live shows ie on sunday apart from NJPW World?


----------



## Vårmakos

TANAHASHI VS. HARASHIMA AT DDT'S SUMO HALL SHOW

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Man, there was tons of fuckery in DDT tonight. KUDO was cashed-in on by Yasu and then cashed-in on again mid-match (a la Seth Rollins at WM) and lost the KO-D Championship to Ken Ohka, only to cash-in his own Anywhere, Anytime contract afterwards and win the title back.


----------



## Corey

Sounds random as hell, but I love the crossover!


----------



## AEA

Could anyone tell me where the best place to download NJPW stuff is? Thanks


----------



## Genking48

Time for Dragon Gate

Credit as always: iheartdg.com


> *07/02/2015 Tokyo, Korakuen Hall ~THE GENERATION GATE~ - 1850 Attendance*
> *0. *Kenichiro Arai (7:51 Pile Driver) Shachihoko BOY
> *1. *Gamma, Jimmy Kanda{W}, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin, Mike Sydal (9:52 Diving Elbow Drop) U-T{L}, Yosuke Santa♡Maria, Kotoka, El Lindaman
> *2. *Don Fujii, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito{W} (9:24 Double Cross) Mondai Ryu, Punch Tominaga{L}
> *3. *K-ness{W}, Cyber Kong (11:10 Hikari no Wa) Dragon Kid, Super Shisa{L}
> *4. *Masaaki Mochizuki, Kzy{W} (12:19 Impact) Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!{L}, Jimmy Susumu
> *5. *International Generation 6 Man Tag Team Match: CIMA, Ricochet, Matt Sydal{W} (18:29 Super High Angle Shooting Star Press) YAMATO, Naruki Doi{L}, Masato Yoshino
> *6. *Current Generation vs. New Generation 6 Man Tag Team Match: BxB Hulk, Shingo Takagi{W}, Akira Tozawa (23:33 MADE IN JAPAN) T-Hawk, Eita, Big R Shimizu{L}
> 
> After intermission, a special tag match was announced for Kobe World. It will be BxB Hulk & Big R Shimizu vs. Shingo Takagi & Masato Tanaka of Zero 1.
> 
> Doi & YAMATO briefly posed with Yoshino after their one-night team. It was short lived, as they quickly put the boots to him.
> 
> Takagi mocked the Super Generation team for falling short. Shimizu tried his best to provoke Takagi and make himself into a threat, but in the end he was just inferior. He mentioned using the Sliding D on Shimizu in the match. At World, the innovator of that move would be across from the ring from him. He warned Shimizu to prepare himself. As for the Millennials. The two that somehow managed to get nominated for the two singles title matches. If it were up to him, those matches would be cancelled because they sure didn't earn or deserve them. T-Hawk argued back but was interrupted by the MAD BLANKEY theme. Doi wondered if T-Hawk could even handle being in the main event. It was the biggest show of the year. There would be 10,000 fans there. Even the most battle-worn veteran can get a little weak-kneed in the main event, much less a punk kid like him. But that was a story for another day. The real reason he was out here was to talk about the August Korakuen. It's called SCANDAL GATE, and he knew just the salacious thing that should happen there. The end of the Millennials. T-Hawk was dumbfounded at the suddenness of the challenge. Eventually, he agreed, but only if the existence of MAD BLANKEY was also at stake. Doi flatly refused. T-Hawk accused him of being afraid and got the crowd to chant it at him. Doi dismissed them all as a bunch of kindergarteners but did relent and accept. The match was about to be made official when YAMATO interrupted. If MAD BLANKEY was suddenly at risk of being forced to disband, should the unit that has lived long past its expiration date also be brought in? He called out the Jimmyz. After some talk, they were added to the match to make it a three-way. However, due to the serious nature of the stipulations, there would be special rules for this match. All members of a team have to be pinned or submitted for that team to lose. The first team to have all members eliminated will have their unit disbanded.
> 
> T-Hawk was left to close things. He talked about founding the Millennials with Eita & U-T. Maria, Kotoka, & Linda later joined up. He really loved this unit. They may be terrible public speakers, and their results in the ring are sometimes lacking, but they are the future. When everyone else is gone, they will be the ones carrying the company forward. At World, they would take the Dream & Brave Gate titles. Then they would return triumphant to Korakuen to protect their very existence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *07/20/2015 Hyogo, Kobe World Kinen Hall ~Pro Wrestling Festival in KOBE 2015*
> -Shingo Takagi, Masato Tanaka (Zero1) vs. BxB Hulk, Big R Shimizu
> -Open the Triangle Gate 3 Way Championship Match: CIMA, Gamma, Don Fujii vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid, Kzy vs. Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Jimmy Susumu, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!
> -Open the Brave Gate Championship Match: Akira Tozawa vs. Eita
> -Open the Twin Gate Championship Match: YAMATO, Naruki Doi vs. Ricochet, Matt Sydal
> -Open the Dream Gate Championship Match: Masato Yoshino vs. T-Hawk
Click to expand...


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Look what the cat dragged in...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616918752773451776


----------



## NastyYaffa

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Look what the cat dragged in...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616918752773451776


Would love to see Ricochet/KUSHIDA again. Their match last year was awesome.


----------



## LateTrain27

Well, with the great Road to Dominion show on Friday and WWE's Beast In The East event today finished, tomorrow's Dominion will be a great way to end my Japanese Wrestling Weekend.

Predicting :

-That random team with Liger and Tiger Mask & others winning the pre-show tag match
-The Young Bucks retaining The IWGP Jr. Tag Belts
-Bullet Club's Fale and Takahashi to beat Naito and Honma
-Shibata to win his fight against Sakabura
-No idea who'll walk out IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Champion with Ricochet entering the picture out of nowhere to challenge the champion, maybe slightly favoring KUSHIDA winning the title
-Ishii regaining his NEVER Openweight Title belt.
-Anderson and Gallows winning the IWGP Tag Team Titles... again.
-After all the bullshit cheap pinfall victories, Tanahashi finally beats Yano definitively once and for all
-Goto remaining the IWGP Intercontinental Champion and deservingly so.
-As much as I would rather AJ to remain champ, I believe it's pretty much a lock that Okada will walk out IWGP Heavyweight Champion for his 3rd reign.

Card looks awesome and it should be one hell of a PPV.


----------



## Morrison17

No one watching dominion? 
oh, wrestling forum.

YBs are champs again.


----------



## TJQ

Morrison17 said:


> No one watching dominion?
> oh, wrestling forum.
> 
> YBs are champs again.


SHIT, I DIDN'T LOOK AT THE SCHEUDLE I THOUGHT IT WAS ON AT 5:30 AM LIKE MOST SHOWS. At least I got in midway through SHibata's match, drunk af tho so I don't know how much of this i'll make it throughl.


----------



## Insomnia

Shibata and Sakuraba's match! :clap :tucky


----------



## Vårmakos

Shibata/Sakuraba was incredible. MOTYC.

Stardust Asshole Naito is great.


----------



## TJQ

Vårmakos said:


> Shibata/Sakuraba was incredible. MOTYC.
> 
> Stardust Asshole Naito is great.


Fuck, I'm mad at myself for not catching the whole thing live now, going to have to watch it again tomorrow.


----------



## Insomnia

Ishii! :ti


----------



## Morrison17

Poor Omega. He deserved longer reign.


----------



## Vårmakos

LOLEGIN and Yujiro in the same block. YIKES.


----------



## Insomnia

Styles vs. Shibata at G1 25!!! :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Vårmakos said:


> LOLEGIN and Yujiro in the same block. YIKES.


This is what nightmares are made of.



chosequin said:


> Styles vs. Shibata at G1 25!!! :mark:


:sodone FINALLY.


----------



## KicksToFaces!

Climax MATCHES:
Okada-Elgin
Nakamura-Anderson
Tenzan-Tanahashi
Shibata-Naito
Nagata-Nakamura
Honma-Okada
Ibushi Styles
Tanahashi-Naito
Goto-Honma
Kojima-Okada
Naito-Styles
Shibata-Ibushi
Goto-Okada
Nakamura-Ishii
Tenzan-Ibushii
Tanahashi-Yano
Nagata-Ishii
Goto-Nakamura
Makabe-Styles
Naito-Ibushi
Nakamura-Takahashi
Okada-Ishii
Tenzan-Styles
Tanahashi-Shibata
Goto-Ishii
Honma-Nakamura
Styles-Fale
Tanahashi-Makabe
Nagata-Okada
Honma-Ishii
Makabe-Ibushi
Tanahashi-Styles
Nagata-Goto
Nakamura-Okada
FINALE


----------



## DoubtGin

just tuned in

how many matches did I miss?


----------



## Eliko

G1 25 

Block A - Togi, Tenzan, Yano, Doc, Fale, Naito, Shibata, Ibushi, Tana, AJ .

Block B - Goto, Kojima, Nagata, Honma, Elgin, Anderson, Yujiro, Ishii, Nakamura, Okada .

*Shibata vs AJ, Tana vs Ibushi on 7/20*

*Okada vs Elgin, Nakamura vs Anderson on 7/23*

*Tanahashi vs Tenzan, Shibata vs Naito on 7/24*

*Okada vs Honma & Nagata vs Nakamura on 7/25*

*Styles vs Ibushi & Tanahashi vs Naito on 7/26*

*Goto vs Honma & Kojima vs Okada on 7/28*

*Naito vs Styles & Shibata vs Ibushi on 7/29*

*Goto vs Okada & Nakamura vs Ishii on 8/01*

*Tenzan vs Ibushi & Tanahashi vs Yano on 8/02 *

*Nagata vs Ishii & Goto vs Nakamura on 8/04*

*Makabe vs Styles & Naito vs Ibushi on 8/05*

*Nakamura vs Yujiro & Okada vs Ishii on 8/07*

*Tenzan vs Styles & Tanahashi vs Shibata on 8/08*

*Goto vs Ishii & Honma vs Nakamura on 8/09*

*Styles vs Fale & Tanahashi vs Makabe on 8/11 

Nagata vs Okada & Honma vs Ishii on 8/12

Makabe vs Ibushi & Tanahashi vs Styles on 8/14

Nakamura vs Okada & Nagata vs Goto on 8/15
*


----------



## DoubtGin

that cameraman zooming in on the asses of the women :ti


----------



## TJQ

chosequin said:


> Styles vs. Shibata at G1 25!!! :mark:


This made me so fucking unbelievably happy.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Holy shit G1 is gonna be so fucking good. Styles/Shibata, Tana/Ibushi, Shibata/Naito, Styles/Ibushi, Styles/Naito, Shibata/Ibushi, Nakamura/Ishii, Nakamura/Okada etc... I love New Japan. :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

this Tanahashi/Yano match :lmao


----------



## Morrison17

Easy win for BC. #Marrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrriaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

Toru da gawd. I'm really starting to hate Tanahashi. Cant you just lose, dammit?


----------



## TJQ

IS NAKAMURA COMING OUT AS SHEIK OR SOMETHING? GOD DAMN.

Also, Goto's theme is 35/10.


----------



## DoubtGin

NINJA NAKAMURA :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

Very good match.


----------



## BornBad

that finish was epic.

Time for Styles vs Rainmaker... if Okada doesn't win this one i'm going to be royally pissed.


----------



## DoubtGin

Is Okada a face? Or are there no real heels in NJPW? There are a lot of stables.


----------



## BornBad

the whole fucking Bullet Club at ring side...


----------



## Vårmakos

I didn't see Yujiro out there .. my fuckery senses are tingling.


----------



## DoubtGin

Awesome stuff so far.


----------



## Vårmakos

That finishing sequence. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

That finishing stretch :mark:

THAT'S how you build up a match.


----------



## Morrison17

wow. okadawinslol. again. what a pointless second reign of AJ.
cant care less about okada as a champion. lol if tanahashi will be a challenger


----------



## NastyYaffa

Holy shit that finishing stretch was INSANE. Awesome match.


----------



## BornBad

AND NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEW !!!


----------



## BornBad

Morrison17 said:


> wow. okadawinslol. again. what a pointless second reign of AJ.
> cant care less about okada as a champion. lol if tanahashi will be a challenger


the fuck dude? Okada has been on his road for redemption for months and Styles already beat him like 3 times... 

Now i hope Nakamure is winning G1 and face Okada at the Dome but it's more likely than Okada is gonna have his revenge on Tanahashi at WrestleKingdom 10


----------



## WBS

I won't complain if we're going to have Okada vs Tanahashi at WK, with Okada winning.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

How is AJPW doing? Why do they have a sumo wrestler as their world champ?


----------



## BornBad

WBS said:


> I won't complain if we're going to have Okada vs Tanahashi at WK, with Okada winning.


looks legit... Even if i would love to see Shinsuke vs Okada at the Dome, it's more likely than Rainmaker is beating Tanahashi at WK 10 and establish himself like the futur of NJPW


----------



## Corey

Hooooooly shit at some of those G1 shows. kada


----------



## Ozzi MichiFan

Shibata/Ibushi AND Tanahashi/Ibushi? Some really good looking blocks this year, far more balanced than previous years.


----------



## Ozzi MichiFan

Michinoku Pro's "Train Pro Wrestling" took place this weekend, on an actual making-the-rounds train! God bless you Michi Pro!


----------



## TJQ

Morrison17 said:


> wow. okadawinslol. again. what a pointless second reign of AJ.
> cant care less about okada as a champion. lol if tanahashi will be a challenger


Wouldn't say a waste, but I personally think AJ should have kept the belt a bit longer :shaq


----------



## El Dandy

Okada. 

Le sigh.

There goes the dream of Nakamura/Styles @ Tokyo Dome.

I'll settle for Nakamura/Styles in the G1 Final and Nakamura/Okada @ Tokyo Dome, but I'm just starving for a Swagsuke run. When the fuck will it be Shinsuke's turn at the top again? It's been almost 5 years.

Who am I kidding? It won't be Nakamura/Okada, we're looking at Tanahashi/Okada again. It's a great match and we need to see the Okada payoff, but for fucks sake at least give it some time. Nakamura/Okada @ WK10, Okada/Tanahashi @WK11.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

WesternFilmGuy said:


> How is AJPW doing? Why do they have a sumo wrestler as their world champ?


Because he is quite literally the biggest draw that AJPW has.


----------



## BornBad

> When the fuck will it be Shinsuke's turn at the top again? It's been almost 5 years.


Goto is probably having one hell of a run as IC champion so i guess Shinsuke is done with the belt for some time now. Nice cause i really want to see him face Styles or Okada this year. 

I don't talk about winning the G1 cause the writing is already on the wall : Tanahashi will probably win it and face Rainmaker at WK10


----------



## RKing85

Just seen the main event so far. Damn what a match. Guarantee Meltzer gives that 5 stars. 

IF Styles is in the title match at the Tokyo Dome, he definitly should go in as champ. Would hate it if he was challenging for the title on that show.


----------



## Lazyking

damn no online stream links yet for dominion


----------



## Vårmakos

BornBad said:


> Goto is probably having one hell of a run as IC champion so i guess Shinsuke is done with the belt for some time now. Nice cause i really want to see him face Styles or Okada this year.
> 
> I don't talk about winning the G1 cause the writing is already on the wall : Tanahashi will probably win it and face Rainmaker at WK10


I totally see Nakamura getting the title back in a rematch after beating Goto in G1. It's exactly what happened last year with Fale.


----------



## Eliko

*Amazing Sequence !*


----------



## Jbardo

I signed up to new Japan world after been blown away by Wrestle Kingdom. This show was just as good. Amazing main event.


----------



## Flair Shot

Thank god for Styles losing that belt already. Hopefully he know fucks off from NJPW.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

RKO361 said:


> Thank god for Styles losing that belt already. Hopefully he know fucks off from NJPW.


Someone is mad.


----------



## iamloco724

This is my first G1 since really starting to follow NJPW, I have a question why does some guys in the blocks only have 1 match announced, examples Elgin, Bad Luck Fale, Karl Anderson..


----------



## Fighter Daron

iamloco724 said:


> This is my first G1 since really starting to follow NJPW, I have a question why does some guys in the blocks only have 1 match announced, examples Elgin, Bad Luck Fale, Karl Anderson..


Where are the announced cards?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Fighter Daron said:


> Where are the announced cards?











Here is the full schedule. G1 is gonna be so good. :banderas


----------



## Lazyking

iamloco724 said:


> This is my first G1 since really starting to follow NJPW, I have a question why does some guys in the blocks only have 1 match announced, examples Elgin, Bad Luck Fale, Karl Anderson..


not every match was announced just the bigger stars.


----------



## Flair Shot

Fighter Daron said:


> Where are the announced cards?


http://www.njpw.co.jp/english/match/?ticket=1


----------



## Joshi Judas

Morrison17 said:


> wow. okadawinslol. again. what a pointless second reign of AJ.
> cant care less about okada as a champion. lol if tanahashi will be a challenger



Lol fuck off dude, Okada should've been champ at WK 9 and this AJ reign should've never happened so soon in the first place.


----------



## BornBad

Vårmakos said:


> I totally see Nakamura getting the title back in a rematch after beating Goto in G1. It's exactly what happened last year with Fale.


nah i think Goto deserves a solid run with the belt, that freaking gorilla already beat Nakamura two times


----------



## Ham and Egger

How insane was that last stretch between Okada and Styles? I wish WWE had some crazy finishes like that.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Not enough love for KUSHIDA/Omega here, It was my personal favorite match of the night. Loved Saku/Shibata and Styles/Okada as well (though the damn thumbnail of the video I watched spoiled Okada winning :cry). Goto/Nakamura was pretty good as well especially towards the end.

Really hope Nakamura wins the G1 now as whilst Tanahashi/Okada is usually a great match, it just doesn't have the same appeal as a Nakamura/Okada or Nakamura/Styles match.

Anyone know if Suzuki and his crew are coming back to NJPW anytime soon?

Ricochet/KUSHIDA again is going to be awesome :mark:


----------



## hgr423

Mr. Socko said:


> Ricochet/KUSHIDA again is going to be awesome :mark:


When is this happening?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Mr. Socko said:


> Not enough love for KUSHIDA/Omega here, It was my personal favorite match of the night.


KUSHIDA/Omega was great. My 2nd favorite match of the night, just behind Styles/Okada.  Quite possibly the best match of Kenny Omega's career.


----------



## BornBad

> Anyone know if Suzuki and his crew are coming back to NJPW anytime soon?


Suzuki Gun probably not coming back until the invasion of NOAH angle is done


----------



## TripleG

Well I decided to watch Dominion instead of watching Raw. 

Yeah, I made the right choice. Holy Shit...I mean....HOLY SHIT!!! 

Shibata Vs. Sakuraba
Kushida Vs. Omega
Makabe Vs. Iishi
Goto Vs. Nakamura
Okada Vs. Styles

I loved all five of those matches. And the rest of the matches were at least solid. Incredible show, top to bottom.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

I truly hope Ibushi gets to be the One taking the title from Okada. Guy has had how many classics already this year? If I were to make a list Of the top 5 matches this year he'd might be in 3. Definitly 2 with wk against nakamura and invasion attack against styles. He,s the njpw version of Ziggler in 2012-2013 push the damn Guy. 

Wouldnt mind ishii getting the belt aswell but he,s more Of a Cesaro which means he has zero chance atleast they seem to be grooming ibushi. 

This show blew My mind and I havent even watched the mainevent yet. shiibata,nakamura and omegas matches were fantastic. And from what I hear the mainevent was even better. Show Of the year or atleast up there with wk

9,3/10 rating for me


----------



## cablegeddon

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Wouldnt mind ishii getting the belt aswell but he,s more Of a Cesaro which means he has zero chance atleast they seem to be grooming ibushi.


duh worst build in the business


----------



## Jonasolsson96

cablegeddon said:


> duh worst build in the business



Yeah I know but he,s so good and so over with a nice 6 month build he could easily be worldchamp.


----------



## Ozzi MichiFan

My channel; Pro Wrestling AARK, has passed away in the night.


----------



## Cliffy

R.I.P :mj2


----------



## LilOlMe

Ozzi MichiFan said:


> My channel; Pro Wrestling AARK, has passed away in the night.


That's horrendous. You contributed to me watching so much NOAH, especially Marufuji.

Which company went after you?

Are you gonna upload anywhere else? I don't think that Vimeo tends to get hit with copyright claims much. Also, a lot of videos seem to stay up on Dailymotion, though they tend to get hit sometimes too.

This really sucks.  There was much I wanted to go back and watch, and stuff I haven't seen.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NJPW WRESTLING DONTAKU 2015 - FUKUOKA KOKUSAI CENTER - 2015 MAY 3











8-MAN TAG MATCH OPENER
Manabu Nakanishi, Captain New Japan, Taguchi, KUSHIDA vs Yuji Nagata, Liger, Tiger Mask, Mascara Dorada
***
Just a basic, fun match with a good amount of spots. Good opener to hype the crowd up.











TAG TEAM MATCH
Kota Ibushi and Yohei Komatsu vs Tetsuya Naito and Sho Tanaka
***1/2
This match was cool because you have two established stars teaming with two rookies of the New Japan dojo. Ibushi and Naito did a great job elevating the young lions.











SIX-MAN TAG MATCH
Bad Luck Fale, Tama Tonga, Cody Hall vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Tomoaki Honma
***
I like Tonga and Hall, but Fale has to go. I am also not familiar with these Japan guys, except Honma. It was a decent, action-packed match. Short and sweet. Not much else to say.



















IWGP JR HEAVYWEIGHT TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP 3-WAY MATCH
Young Bucks vs reDRagon vs RPG Vice (c)
****
Holy shit! Young Bucks recaptured the junior tag titles. Three times baby! :mark: What a match. Lots of amazing spots from everyone. redDRagon was especially impressive. I love their MMA-influenced moveset.


























IWGP JR HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Alex Shelley vs Kenny Omega (c)
****
Great match. I knew these guys were gonna put on a clinic. I thought Omega had it when Young Bucks helped out with the garbage can punt, but Shelley kicked out! Shelley did an awesome swinging DDT to the outside. Then more Young Bucks shenanigans. I marked out when Kushida came to help! In the end, Omega successfully defends. Very cool match. :clap






















































SPECIAL MIXED TAG TEAM MATCH
Bullet Club vs The Kingdom
***1/4
Karl Anderson, Doc & Amber Gallows represented Bullet Club. Matt Taven, Michael & Maria Bennett represented The Kingdom. I just want to add that the New Japan cameraman is a pervert. He zooms in on Amber's and Maria's assets, and I freakin' love it! :woolcock Machine Gun was distracted the entire match, as was I. Match was okay. Not much wrestling. More drama. Maria got fucked up post-match!


















SPECIAL SIX-MAN TAG TEAM MATCH
Hiroshi Tanahashi, Togi Makabe, Katsuyori Shibata vs Kazushi Sakuraba, Toru Yano, Tomohiro Ishii
***1/2
This was a star-studded match! Ishii and Makabe started the match by getting their strong style on. So much history these guys have. Tanahashi was obviously awesome. Shibata and Sakuraba were cool. Yano I do not like. Shibata was the most impressive because his attitude and demeanor told a story without saying a word. Also, he kicked the shit out of Sakuraba's face. :lmao











SPECIAL TAG TEAM MATCH
AJ Styles and Yujiro Takahashi vs Kazuchika Okada and YOSHI-HASHI
***3/4
This match was filled with bad blood. Bullet Club vs CHAOS. Lots of awesome spots from everybody. Hashi was kicking some major ass. But that Styles Clash is super-effective. :mark:



















IWGP INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Hirooki Goto vs Shinsuke Nakamura (c)
****1/4
This match was a straight up beating for both guys. Both dudes were using strong style to their advantage. Nakamura was a badass, but Goto came off as more of a badass. He kicked out of back-to-back knee strikes. What a beast! :mark: I didn't think Goto would win the title, but he pulled it off.
































Usually, I give NJPW matches 4-5 stars, but this one got mostly 3-4 stars. I believe the reason is because there were just too many matches on this card. This means less time per match, which often leads to lesser quality matches. Nevertheless, it was still a fun event.


----------



## 304418

I though Dominion was a great show and enjoyed the majority of the matches, except the Jr Tag. I like the guys, but it feels choreographed and formulaic now, plus they need new guys in there or to not defend the belts so often. Solid show nonetheless. I agree with those that say that Tanahashi vs Yano is underrated. It`s up there with Shibata/Sakuraba, Ishii/Makabe, Omega/KUSHIDA, Goto/Nakamura, and Okada/Styles. Also enjoyed watching Naito`s character change.

Pumped up and looking forward to watching my first ever G1 Climax.:mark::mark::mark:

EDIT: I forgot to add, I liked the way they did the English subtitles in the Omega vs KUSHIDA video package. It should be done more often.


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618788906188804096
fffffffffffff


----------



## El Dandy

It won't happen and not even sure how I would feel about it cause I desperately want Nakamura to win the G1, but wouldn't it be something if Honma had a reversal of fortune at this G1? 

Could have him lose his first few matches and make it seem like it's happening to him again, but Honma catches fire. Pulls an upset and goes on a streak. Maybe have him be in the mix down to the final day or, hell, maybe even have him take Block B. Since they seem hell bent of Okada/Tana again, then Tanahashi can win A Block and beat Homna in the Final.

Not advocating him winning it and no chance the above happens, but the fans love Honma and he can go with anybody on the roster. Jado/Gedo would then not capitalize on Homna and just stick him in another multi-man affair at the Tokyo Dome, so I digress.

G1 can't get here soon enough :mark:


----------



## Lariatoh!

^ That sounds awesome, but how about Honma is about to come close to winning his Block, but Naito (is Naito in his block?) is the one that costs him... solidify that Naito heelness and the fans still love underdog Honma.


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock

Just signed up to NJPW World and didn't get my free trial for some reason (was billed on the 10th instead of the 17th) Not that bothered but was curious that when the transaction came out, there was another £1.50 fee and another transcation of 14p. Is this normal for people who get NJPW outside of Japan? I think it's a fee to do with exchange rate or something. Would be great if someone could clear this up as not sure where else to ask.


Really enjoying NJPW World as I have haven't seen anything (except the odd match) pre-2014 so everything is new to me. Watched some Andre matches the other night and some older Tanahashi/Nakamura stuff. Can't wait fo the g1 to start!


----------



## LateTrain27

AJ Styles being in the opposite G1 Climax block of most of the new match-ups I was interested in... again. unk2

(Oh well, Still heavily looking forward to Styles/Tanahashi, Styles/Shibata & Styles/Ibushi 2 though)


----------



## El Dandy

True, but it opens up the possibilty of seeing Nakamura/Styles in the Final :mark:

Kidding, Tanahashi got this G1 in the bag.They've kept Styles/Nakamura separate all of this time for a reason. Was hoping they'd close Tokyo Dome this year, but we still could get the double main of Tanahashi/Okada & Styles/Nakamura please based Jado/Gedo.

Also, it's now just hitting me how incredibly lame it is that Suzuki isn't in. Stupid NOAH.


----------



## LilOlMe

@Scorpion_Deathlock, I've read others talk about a transaction/exchange fee. There was none for me, although the initial pending charge on my credit card was $8.15, but then when the charge actually went through it was $8.21. So maybe there was some kind of fee.

Shibata was injured on Friday, and was pulled from the last two house show matches. I really, really, hope that he can compete in the G1 tournament, as matches like Shibata vs. Styles and Shibata vs. Ibushi have never happened before. Was really looking forward to those.

Even if he can perform, I hope the shoulder doesn't limit what he can do. Horrible timing.


----------



## LocoI

im still catching up. can anyone breakdown the current new japan feuds possibly?


----------



## El Dandy

LocoI said:


> im still catching up. can anyone breakdown the current new japan feuds possibly?


They're kind of in a lil bit of a reset period with the G1 coming. Some of this is conjecture/speculation and maybe someone who knows Japanese and understands the commentary can add more depth, but here is some stuff:

- Although it's not cemented, Okada/Tanahashi storyline looks like it will pick up after the G1 and they are more than likely on a collision course for the HW title @ Tokyo Dome. The other potential main event being thrown out there is Okada/Nakamura. I much rather prefer that, but it's not really the story they've been telling with Okada.

- Okada's storyline this entire year has been that he was devastated by the loss to Tanahashi at WK9. He was doubting himself and was losing to Bullet Club and Fale on the regular. However, he got it together and successfully challenged Styles for HW title. His likely final step on the road to redemption is returning to the scene of the crime and beating Tanahashi once and for all @ Tokyo Dome.

- Tanahahsi just got done feuding with YTR.

- Nakamura/Goto were competing for the IC with Goto winning the title and retaining it against Nakamura. Nakamura really no longer has a claim to be the top challenger anymore. It's simple enough to make Nakamura the top challenger by having him beat Goto in the G1 (which he will, no way Goto beats him 3x in a row), so I digress.

- Former tag partners Shibata/Sakuraba were feuding, but look to be done. Shibata was possibly injured this past week, but hopefully it's minor and he can make the G1.

- Ibushi/Omega may be another match poised to happening. They teased the feud between former partners by putting big focus on it during the Styles/Ibushi match back in April. Omega is rumored to be moving up to HW so there is reason to believe they are heading in that direction. 

- KUSHIDA just won the BOSJ and the Jr HW title. His first challenger appears to be Ricochet.

- Naito is turning heel.

- Suzuki-gun are still in NOAH doing the invasion. Suzuki's presence in the G1 will be sorely missed.

- Ishii/Makabe are still beating the dog shit out of each other and Bucks/ReDRagon/Romero + ___ are still doing the tiresome Jr HW tag matches. Also, Bullet Club vs. Bennett/Taven has been the Tag program, but all of those matches are instant skip for me, so I don't really know what's going on with it outside of Maria's ass.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*NJPW DOMINION 7.5 - OSAKA-JO HALL - 2015 JULY 5*











TEN-MAN TAG TEAM PRE-SHOW MATCH
Manabu Nakanishi, Mascara Dorada, Rysuke Taguchi, Sho Tanaka & Yuji Nagata vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask & Yohei Komatsu
***
This match picked up right from the start. Very fast pace. Everyone was flying. Short and sweet opener. 










*IWGP JUNIOR HEAVYWEIGHT TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH*
Nick & Matt Jackson (The Young Bucks) (c) vs Rocky Romero & Beretta (RPG Vice) vs Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish (reDRagon) 
****1/4
Epic match. Everyone got a chance to shine, even Beretta. :lmao reDRagon was awesome. But Young Bucks were the most impressive. I think they superkicked everybody, including each other. The thing about these teams is that they are so innovative, no matter how many matches they have, they always find new things to do in the ring.


























Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma vs Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi (Bullet Club)
****
This match was surprisingly good. I marked out at a lot of the spots. Takahashi came out with a hot chick. And Naito gave no fucks. :lmao The story is that Naito's time in Mexico changed him and turned him heel. And his former tag partner Takahashi is on the other side of the ring. As a baby face, Honma worked most of the match. I love his diving headbutt. Naito had some cool character development. 



















Katsuyori Shibata vs Kazushi Sakuraba
****
Shibata's entrance music is so chill. It sounds like something from a Zelda game. But this match was crazy. Lots of mat wrestling, submissions, and stiff striking. It was like a brutal UFC fight. Didnt expect it to be so good. That soccer kick tho! :banderas








































*IWGP JUNIOR HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH*
Kenny Omega (c) vs KUSHIDA
*****
Phenomenal fuckin match! :clap Omega has been cleaning up the junior division for the past six months. Now he has to try and beat the winner of the 2015 Best of the Super Juniors, KUSHIDA. There was an awesome video package for KUSHIDA before the match. So this match was one of the best junior matches of the year. The match started with both guys taking nasty bumps outside the ring. Inside the ring Omega focused on KUSHIDA's lower limbs and KUSHIDA focused on Omega's upper limbs. Great selling and psychology from both guys. Omega is an awesome heel. At one point, he performed a powerbomb with one arm. The match had lots of back and forth action. Lots of counters and reversals. The ending was a mark out moment. :mark: 






























































*NEVER OPENWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH*
Togi Makabe (c) vs Tomohiro Ishii
****
This is the third match in the series between these two. The feud started with Makabe beating Ishii for the title. When Makabe relinquished the title due to illness, Ishii took the title back. Makabe then regained the title from Ishii at Wrestling Hinokuni in April. This is Ishii's rematch. This match was a strong style war filled with stiff lariats, headbutts, and hard suplexes. Holy shit. No selling can be just as effective as good selling, but only if done right, and these guys know how to do it right. Both guys showed true Japanese fighting spirit in this match. The finish was crazy! :mark:










*IWGP HEAVYWEIGHT TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH*
Matt Taven & Michael Bennett w/Maria Kanellis (The Kingdom) (c) vs Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows w/Amber Gallows (Bullet Club)
***1/2
This feud has been more about the silliness of Anderson’s obsession with Maria than it has been about The Kingdom ascending to the top of the NJPW tag division. But it was still a pretty good match. I like how the girls had a strong influence on the match. Anderon's stun gun finisher is insane though! :banderas: 



















Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Toru Yano
****
The story here is that Yano shockingly eliminated Tanahashi from the New Japan Cup in only a few minutes. That was the first of many wins that Yano stole from Tanahashi, with more coming in the form of tag matches. Tanahashi was forced to play Yano’s game and steal a few underhanded wins of his own. Now we have the rubber match. Even though I don't like Yano, I have to admit that this was an unexpectedly great match. Yano tried every trick in the book, forcing Tanahashi to do the same. The referee was awesome in this match too. 



















*IWGP INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH*
Hirooki Goto (c) vs Shinsuke Nakamura
****1/4
Goto took the intercontinental championship from Nakamura at Wrestling Dontaku. This is Nakamura's rematch. The match started off slow, but began to pick up after. These guys simply beat the living shit out of each other. Crazy spots everywhere, inside and outside the ring. Goto did some cool moves. Great match. :clap Those nearfalls though! 









































*IWGP HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH*
Kazuchika Okada vs AJ Styles (c)
****1/2
When Okada lost to Tanahashi at Wrestle Kingdom in January, The Rainmaker entered a slump and went on a losing streak, losing repeatedly to Bad Luck Fale. Since then it has been about Okada getting back on track. Okada finally got his big win over Fale at Invasion Attack. Now it makes logical sense for him to conclude his story, by beating Styles for the title, the man he lost the title to over one year ago. This match was excellent. Okada and Styles have fantastic chemistry in the ring. LOL @ Okada taking a Bullet Club beating every time he fell out the ring. The referee told Styles to SUCK IT and banned Bullet Club from ringside. :lmao This was hilarious to watch. Styles performed a lot of cool moves, but Okada did moves that were just as impressive. The ending sequence was like a dream. Holy fuckin shit. I have never seen anything like that before. :clap


----------



## Lariatoh!

el dandy said:


> They're kind of in a lil bit of a reset period with the G1 coming. Some of this is conjecture/speculation and maybe someone who knows Japanese and understands the commentary can add more depth, but here is some stuff:
> 
> . Also, Bullet Club vs. Bennett/Taven has been the Tag program, but all of those matches are instant skip for me, *so I don't really know what's going on with it outside of Maria's ass.*


I'm sorry, but that has to be the GOAT line in a post on this forum!!!!

ROFL!!!!!


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Just watching Dominion, wow; what a show. I felt compelled to post *right now* as a fan of both wrestling and Naruto; I just truly lost my shit both during Nakamuras' entrance, that was one of my favourite Nakamura entrances ever; that entrance attire was very cool, it looked like the sort of thing a wrestling, ninja version of Michael Jackson would wear. Very fresh. 

Then I lost it again when he did a Ninpo in the ring. Incredible stuff. If you could bottle what he has and make every wrestler in the world drink it, we would be in the midst of a worldwide boom period.


----------



## LateTrain27

I could watch that GIF of that AJ/Okada ending sequence for hours. It was amazing.


----------



## Lariatoh!

I had to rewatch the Shibata/Sakuraba match again. Man Shibata always brings it, but the MVP of this match hell, if it wasn't for Shinskay's entrance and Styles and Okada, MVP of the show, would have been Sakuraba. 

Man he brought it. Those transitions and mat based submissions, just looked so vicious yet so fluid. Where has this guy been? Such a different type of match and I liked that it felt liked Shibata's PK was more of a get out of jail free card than anything. He was completely (kayfabe) outclassed here and dominated but the veteran. It almost felt like Shibata ( of all people) was the sports entertainer Sakuraba was the old school shooter. I actually thought to myself, I wonder if Daniel Bryan is watching this match and taking notes in between marking out... I really did...

Great match and it made me want more.


----------



## Hibachi

Shibata and Sakuraba put on one hell of a match, it was the perfect blend of styles.


----------



## El Dandy

Yeah Saku is def an unsung hero in NJPW.

Gets all the respect in the world as an MMA legend, but he can be awesome if paired with the right guy (Nakamura, Suzuki, and Shibata of note).


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

Anybody filling out the G1 predictions form? I did mine. I kept 4 guys strong in each block. I don't think there will be any surprises making it to the final. Shibata and Goto miss out on a tie break. I have it down to AJ, Tana, Nakamura, and Okada. Final is Tanahashi vs Nakamura.

Tanahashiwinslol.


----------



## BornBad

NOAH Summer Navigation 2015

Minoru Suzuki retained the GHC Heavyweight Championship... looks like Takayama took a hell of a beating

reports is Crowd was pissed at the ending and Desperado an Taichi got into a brawl with them


----------



## FITZ

New Japan: Dominion 2015

*Sho Tanaka, Mascara Dorada, Ryusuke Taguchi, Manabu Nakanishi, and Yuji Nagata vs. Yohei Komatsu, Tiger Mask, Jushin Thunder Liger, Hiroshi Tenzan, and Satoshi Kojima* 

Other than Komatsu and Tanaka being on opposite teams I see no rhyme or reason on how these teams were decided. I’m not even sure how the guys in the match were able to remember. Pretty standard stuff with a bunch of fun exchanges but nothing too amazing. So good old man fights with the veterans and Komatsu and Mascara Dorada had a pretty cool exchange at the end where I was impressed with how quick Komatsu was. Good for New Japan in putting all of these guys on the card I guess but these matches never are particularly good.
**¾* 


_IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship Match:_
*The Young Bucks(c) w/Cody Hall vs. RPG Vice vs. reDragon*

The Bucks continue to be a lot of fun to watch. The other two teams were basically interchangeable in this match as I felt like I was watching the Bucks against a 4 man team for most of the match. The Bucks wrestle as smart and funny heels and everyone did a bunch of cool moves.It’s nothing we haven’t seen before but these matches continue to be enjoyable. 
***¾ *


*Yujiro Takahashi and Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito and Tomoaki Honma* 

It looks like Naito came back from Mexico as an asshole. It’s kind of weird what he’s doing but I like how everything he does is just super nonchalant. He never seemed in a hurry to do anything but he was still doing some cool moves. It’s working with the crowd as well as he was getting a lot of boos. Natio’s heat meshed well with the fact that everyone fucking loves Honma. The Bullet Club guys were in a weird position as they were facing a heel and a face. All of it worked pretty well really and the match was a lot of fun. Naito and Honma interactions were very cool and I like watching his new character develop. 
***¾ *


*Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kazushi Sakuraba *

Fantastic. At times it seemed like they were really fighting. The match had that shoot style feel to it but it had that distinct pro wrestling story to it. They went back and forth for a while and we saw Shibata going for the knockout kick. It looked like Shibata was going to take control when he hit some brutal looking corner dropkicks on Sakuraba but that seemed to only piss of Sakuraba. A minute later he was taking a kick pad off and throwing it at Shibata. What followed was a brutal and amazing beatdown and control segment. At any time I was expecting Shibata to get choked out and there was the feeling that the Sakuraba was going to hurt him. Shibata would throw these bombs while he was in trouble and they were able to buy him time but he just kept getting stretched and choked out over and over. His facial reaction to the moves were great and it really looked like he was about to die in the ring. He just kept going for the bombs over and over and it seemed like he just managed to outpower Sakuraba and get the win by hitting that big knockout kick he was teasing early in the match. 

I feel like this is a borderline MOTYC. If you can do things in the ring that very few people can do as well as you can AND throw in a kickass story I’m sold. Shibata looked great for picking up the win and Sakuraba looked like a legit shooter after that match was over (yes I’m aware of his background). The control segment from Sakuraba was one of the best ones I’ve seen in a while and I loved that the ending was just Shibata getting the knockout blow that he had been trying to get the whole match. 
*****¼* 


_IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship Match:_
*Kenny Omega(c) vs. KUSHIDA*

Really good to see how mean Omega was in this match. When the match started it really felt like it was a fight. High intensity start and then Omega takes control when he hurts KUSHIDA’s leg and starts working it over for a long time. The leg work was fantastic from Omega as he had a nice mix of flashy offense, stiff kicks to the leg, and old school submissions. I remember reading that KUSHIDA’s selling was bad but I have to disagree. It could have been better but I wouldn’t call it bad. There was enough selling there for me to be able to say that he didn’t no sell the leg. The finishing stretch was really exciting as I was really invested in the match. The video of KUSHIDA wrestling as a kid and him working against a great heel really made it easy to root for him. For a while I thought he was going to just put up a big fight but lose and it was really satisfying when that didn’t happen. Really good match.
****¾* 


_Never Openweight Championship:_
*Togi Makabe(c) vs. Tomohiro Ishii *

I don’t think I’ve ever seen an encounter between these two that hasn’t been a lot of fun. Ishii started out strong here and it let take a different approach than just hitting each the whole time. Ishii hit early with a big strike and much of the match was based on his early advantage. Makabe obviously got in plenty of shots as well and they got to an even pace after a while but it was entertaining to see Makabe work up to that point. Once they were back on even ground they beat the shit out of each other for a while. Ishii again seemed to be about to take control but he ended up being shaken up on a big move he delivered and Makabe pounced on it. Just watching these two hit each other hard is entertaining and they worked a good match with Ishii starting out strong and hurting Makabe early. Good stuff. 
****½ *


_IWGP Tag Team Championship Match:_
*The Kingdom(c) w/Maria vs. Doc Gallows and Karl “Machine Gun” Anderson w/Amber Gallows* 

I understand why I saw some really low ratings but I had fun with the match. Anderson toned down the goofiness with Maria but it had a darker tone to it. He was still funny but he wasn’t comically in love with her, it was closer to wanting to tie her up in his basement. But it was still funny? Anyway Maria and Amber got involved a ton, there weren’t a lot of tags made, and it didn’t feel like a New Japan match at all. It was this weird mix between an indy match and something you would see during the Attitude Era. I’m glad the Bullet Club got the titles back as well. The Kingdom didn’t impress me all that much aside from the fact that Bennett throws a fantastic punch and Maria is unbelievably hot. 
***½* 


*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yano*

The match was amusing but nothing too amazing. I like how confident Yano is that he can beat Tanahashi now and I liked seeing Tanahashi resorting to cheating against Yano. The match wasn’t great by any means but there were some fun moments and it wasn’t horrible or anything.
****


_IWGP Intercontinental Championship Match:_
*Hirooki Goto(c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura* 

It took me a while to get into the match but the end I loved it. The whole match is just a really a big slugfest between the two. They also did a lot of little things that I appreciated. At one point Goto hit a brutal lariat and later on in the match a similar situation occurred but Nakamura was there to block it. My favorite little thing they did was at the height of the match when Goto was close to winning Nakamura through a punch and Goto ducked his head so he got on the top of his head. Nakamura then sold his head because he hit the hardest part of Goto’s head. The bombs they threw at each other were also fantastic so the match was a blast to watch. The fact that show has now delivered another great match that was so different than the other great matches is amazing.
****½ *


_IWGP Heavyweight Championship Match:_
*AJ Styles(c) w/The Bullet Club vs. Kazuchika Okada* 

Just a great performance from everyone involved. AJ really impressed me hear because of how his whole demeanor changed about a third of the way into the match. The Bullet Club was getting involved a ton when at first. AJ was playing the cocky heel and he was getting heat for having an army of people outside the ring helping him. It was absurd seeing six guys beat down Okada at once. Then the ref caught wind and he gives the whole Bullet Club the boot in a mass ejection. The damage was done as Okada was pretty beat up but it was the reaction from AJ that was perfect. At first he did his angry heel bit but then he realized that the match isn’t going to stop and he’s on his own. He then proceeded to remind everyone that he is AJ Styles. 

He kept Okada grounded when he had help but once he was on his own he became the Phenomenal AJ Styles and started breaking out the high flying stuff. His offense looked fantastic and there were two instances where you could have told me Okada actually landed on his head at fully speed. Okada battled back once the Bullet Club was gone and they ended up having an incredibly exciting match. They kept building up to a finish and they had the coolest finishing sequence. The match was great and it was nice to see Styles toughen up a little bit and take it to Okada without having help. 
*****¼* ​
Hard to find a better top to bottom show. Shibata/Sakuraba and the Main Event are both amazing matches and there is just a ton of quality on the show.


----------



## Vårmakos

(credit: http://iheartdg.com/)


> 07/20/2015 Hyogo, Kobe World Kinen Hall ~Pro Wrestling Festival in KOBE 2015 - 9650 Attendance
> 1. Super Shisa{W}, Shachihoko BOY, Mike Sydal (6:55 Yoshitonic) U-T, Kotoka, El Lindaman{L}
> 2. Jimmy Kanda, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin, "Hollywood" Stalker Ichikawa{W}, Yosuke♡Santa Maria (8:20 Ina Bauer German Suplex Hold) K-ness, Cyber Kong, Mondai Ryu, Punch Tominaga{L}
> 3. Open the Brave Gate Championship Match: Akira Tozawa (15:49 Package German Suplex) Eita
> *5th Defense
> 4. Shingo Takagi{W}, Masato Tanaka (17:11 Pumping Bomber) BxB Hulk{L}, Big R Shimizu
> 5. Open the Triangle Gate 3 Way Championship Match: CIMA, Gamma, Don Fujii vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid, Kzy vs. Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Jimmy Susumu, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!
> -DK (Ultra Hurricanrana) Susumu
> -CIMA (28:18 Meteora) Kzy
> *1st Defensea
> 6. Open the Twin Gate Championship Match: YAMATO{W}, Naruki Doi (24:44 Gallaria) Ricochet{L}, Matt Sydal
> *1st Defense
> *7. Open the Dream Gate Championship Match: Masato Yoshino (30:23 Sol Naciente Kai) T-Hawk
> *1st Defense*
> 
> T-Hawk could barely summon the words to describe being on the World main event. His goal was nothing less than taking the Dream Gate from Yoshino. Yoshino once again brought up T-Hawk being 10 years younger than him. However, he also had 10 fewer years of experience. His time wasn't here yet. The man standing tall at the center of DRAGON GATE after tonight would remain Masato Yoshino.
> 
> President Okamura gave his customary greeting after intermission. He thanked the fans for yet another sell out. Not a single ticket went unsold today. He reminisced about the first Kobe World where they didn't even open the 2nd and 3rd floor stands. They have had setbacks, and even outright failures over the years. But they have grown to a company that runs over 200 shows per year. From all the way north in Hokkaido, to the Deep South of Kyushu. They still have their eyes overseas in America and Europe. However, the most important locale will be here in Kobe. He has recently seen an increase in messages and letters. Former shut ins who saw DRAGON GATE and now regularly venture outside. Ill fans who regain their health, and elderly fans who can't stand or speak that rise from their chairs. He understands well, because when he is having troubles it is the encouragement and support from fans that brings him out of it. He is a huge proponent of saying thank you. So, to close his speech he expressed his heartfelt thanks to all the fans in attendance and around the world.
> 
> Yoshino celebrated. It was a tough win. Even at only 25 years old, T-Hawk is a fearsome foe. He thought he was just some punk ass kid who had the nerve to create his own unit at such a young age. He ha a newfound respect for him now. Still. The one standing tall today in the center is Masato Yoshino. He had an unreasonable request. Even though he is firmly allied to MONSTER EXPRESS, he had something outside of unit boundaries on his mind. A Dream Gate champion & challenger one night tag team. He asked T-Hawk to be his partner. T-Hawk thanked him for the match. Experiences like teaming with Yoshino are necessary for the Milennials class to hit the next stage, so he would be glad to do it. Yoshino named the 08/02 Kobe ***** Hall show as the location.
> Yoshino thanked the fans for cheering him on today. His 15th anniversary year got off to a really bad start. He missed a good bit of time with the throat ailment. But, it has been a non stop dash ever since. He was able to win and defend the Twin Gate with his amigo. Then he found singles success at KING OF GATE. Then he managed to dethrone Hulk. He would carry and defend the title on any and every show DG has, anywhere in the world.


WHY


----------



## Zatiel

God damn it, Dragon Gate.


----------



## NastyYaffa

This is gonna be so good :mark:


----------



## Genking48

Vårmakos said:


> (credit: http://iheartdg.com/)
> 
> 
> WHY


T-HAWKLOSESLOL

Great match though, would have been perfect match for him to win the title.


----------



## GhostlyRetro

Congratulations to Okada for once again winning the IWGP Heavyweight Championship of the World and once again taking his place as the #1 ranked heavyweight in the sport. Winning the prestigious title is not only a life accomplishment but the highest rank you can hold as a professional wrestler and I know Okada will do his best to add even more prestige to the title, though the crown truly needs none.


----------



## Corey

Okada vs. Elgin from Night 2 is definitely a match worth checking out, even without commentary and just one hard camera. I was pretty impressed by Elgin, to be quite honest. He seemed to fit into the role of power guy quite well and got some god reactions from the crowd. My 2nd favorite match of the tournament so far. (And yeah, Ibushi's leg selling annoyed me that much against Tana)


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NJPW BEST OF THE SUPER JUNIORS XXII - 2015 JUNE 7 REVIEW










BEST OF THE SUPER JUNIORS FINALS
Kyle O'Reilly vs KUSHIDA
*****
Epic fuckin match! This was 30 minutes of pure wrestling. They started the match off with a strong ground game. I'm not even a fan of submissions, but this was just spectacular. They proceeded to rip each other's arms off, while laying the smackdown here and there. They suplexed each other. They used the top rope to perform some devasting spots. But no one ever got the upper hand. It was a constant, back-and-forth, hit-for-hit dog fight. I am speechless. Absolutely incredible match! :clap


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NJPW BEST OF THE SUPER JUNIORS XXI - 2014 JUNE 8 REVIEW










BEST OF THE SUPER JUNIORS FINALS
Ricochet vs KUSHIDA
*****
Awesome match. Big moves everywhere. High flying everywhere. Kushida repeated put Ricochet in the Hoverboard (kimura) Lock. There were so many times I thought he was gonna tap out. These guys took a lot of damage. They have great chemsitry. The match flowed with ease, and I don't even remember any break points where the action slowed down. It was all highs, no lows, except for KUSHIDA when he ate the Benedryller.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Karl Anderson is off to a great start in the G1 Climax.


----------



## HOJO

:fuckyeah:fuckyeah:fuckyeah:fuckyeah:fuckyeah


----------



## amhlilhaus

Does anyone know if Jados booking is raising the attendance for noah? I'm not getting wo right now and was curious.


----------



## Vårmakos

http://iheartdg.com/


> *Open the Dream Gate title belt lost - 2015 Jul 26*
> In some shocking and unprecedented news, the Open the Dream Gate title belt was lost in the late hours of 07/21. The title belts are stored in duralumin cases for safe keeping when not in use. They were loaded onto the ring truck after the conclusion of Kobe World. The truck then traveled to the Sanctuary office building. At about 2 AM, the truck departed for the dojo, which is about 10 kilometers from the office building. While stopped at a traffic light about 2km from the office, the driver of another car informed the truck drivers that the back doors were open. The duralumin cases for the Dream & Brave Gate title belts were found to be missing. Management was contacted and a frantic search of the road ensued. The Brave Gate was found by a nearby telephone pole, safe and sound inside the case. However, the Dream Gate case was found in the garbage next to a nearby apartment building. The belt was not inside. Dream Gate champion Masato Yoshino was contacted by telephone, prompting him to get out of bed and conduct his own search of the area. After his tear-filled search proved fruitless, a report was filed with the local police. There are security cameras around the apartment building that could be helpful, and police are in the process of trying to obtain the recordings.
> The title belt is valued at around 2,000,000 yen, or approximately $20,000 USD. Plans are for a Dream Gate title defense on 08/16 in Ota-ku, so an order has been placed with the America based belt manufacturer for a replacement. There are concerns that the title will not arrive in time. Yoshino is taking this news very hard, and apologized profusely to fans for his upcoming belt-less appearances. He hopes fans will cheer him as loudly as they usually do, despite this indigence.
> 
> President Takashi Okamura has placed finding the missing belt as the #1 priority right now.


What happens when T-Hawk doesn't win the belt.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Okada and Ishii are in the lead with 6 points a piece. (They are both in Block B.)


----------



## El Dandy

What's the deal with Kenny Omega?

I thought he was supposed to make the move up to heavyweight and potentially be facing Ibushi at Tokyo Dome, but have Jado/Gedo cooled on him?

They shot the great angle during the end of Styles/Ibushi at Invasion Attack, but apparently they didn't even mention it once during the Styles/Ibushi II. Plus, him being left out of the G1 all together is a bit concerning because there is no better stage to prove you belong than the G1.

At this moment in time, Omega/Ibushi in the Dome seems like a huge waste of Ibushi, but Omega could be a big upper midcard player for New Japan if given the chance. But, he's just kind of been another guy since they shot that Invasion Attack deal.


----------



## Genking48

credit: iheartdg.com


> 08/01/2015 Kyoto, KBS Hall ~SCANDAL GATE in Kyoto
> *1. *Jimmy Susumu, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Super Shisa{W} (16:45 Yoshitonic) BxB Hulk{L}, Dragon Kid, Kzy
> *2. *Jimmy Kanda (6:33 Ryu's) Punch Tominaga
> *3. *Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!! (8:54 Schoolboy) Cyber Kong
> *4. *CIMA, Gamma{W} (16:05 Blitzen onto a chair) Eita{L}, U-T
> *5. *T-Hawk, Kotoka{W} (16:22 Inside Cradle) Masaaki Mochizuki, Big R Shimizu{L}
> *6. *Masato Yoshino, Akira Tozawa, Shingo Takagi{W} (16:04 MADE IN JAPAN) YAMATO, Naruki Doi, K-ness{L}
> 
> Shisa celebrated his first ever win over former Dream Gate champion BxB Hulk. Super Shisa isn't finished yet, and we should expect even bigger wins to come. Saito & Susumu were so caught up in the moment they carried Shisa out on their shoulders.
> 
> MAD BLANKEY jumped Kanda after his win. Doi mocked him for being so excited for just a win over Punch. He assured Punch that it was fine that he lost. Doi talked about the unit disbands match. The Jimmyz were done. No more Jimmyz Train. No more stupid rubber band attack. The world has had its fill of them. They should enjoy the next week together because it would their last one.
> Horiguchi addressed all this after his win. He won with a flash cradle today. Not the most decisive of wins, but a win nonetheless. At Korakuen, all that matters is just that. A win. Fans have been cheering the Jimmyz for almost four years now, and they will continue to be able to do so. Furthermore, they must assure a home for Kagetora to return to. He promised the Kyoto fans that the next time DG comes to town, the Jimmyz will be there.
> 
> CIMA had some harsh words for the Millennials. He questioned their desire. They continue to put forth results like today, while others scrape and claw for just a chance. During the week off after World, he went to Greece. He trained and spent time with wrestlers there. People who want so badly to wrestle, but don't even have a company or even a ring to do it in. He hoped they would listen to what he had to say today. Osaka06 was considering this month to be a new start for them. If the Millennials continue to show no hunger, they would answer to them.
> 
> Takagi came out after the semi-final. He had something to say to T-Hawk, so he demanded T-Hawk get back in the ring. He lost at World, just like the loser he is. He should thankful to just have the chance to main even on such a large stage. Maybe now he will stop with the generational upheaval nonsense. He wasn't up to par. Takagi didn't want to hear the words Dream Gate leave his lips again. Tozawa and Yoshino came out. Tozawa asked him why, right before their main event match, that he came out to say these things. Takagi insisted that this was his problem, and they didn't need to be out here. Yoshino said that T-Hawk gave his all at World. Furthermore, they would be teaming together tomorrow. This whole deal wasn't necessary. Takagi wondered why Yoshino was so concerned about that when he was out here without his title belt. He was the champion. The belt is his responsibility. How could he let the belt be lost? Yoshino was furious. Tozawa tried to mediate things, until MAD BLANKEY interrupted. Doi was amused at this rate show of anger from Takagi. Still, he was just the absolute worst guy in the entire company. This didn't change that. Takagi wondered how he could say that when he was standing next to a guy like Punch Tominaga. With his pathetic body, and rapidly evaporating punch perm. He should go home and be a family man. PT stormed the ring, but was met with a Pumping Bomber that signaled the start of the main event.
> 
> Despite some friendly fire with Yoshino, Takagi cruised to victory. He said he didn't even have to try all that hard. We would only see more fury from him in the future. He looked to Tozawa for agreement but was met with indignance. Takagi assured him that he was just venting his frustrations. He brought up walking out on Yoshino during his closing speech at World. He didn't find any merit in the Yoshino/T-Hawk team and he wanted it to be known that he is opposed to it. Yoshino found it hypocritical for him to say such a things after he teamed with Hulk so many times this year. Takagi blew that off, noting that Hakata was the only real time they teamed. In Yamanashi he was just using him to create a big main event match for his hometown fans. Yoshino was the one being used here. Things began to heat up again, but cooler heads prevailed. Yoshino said they would all be in the ring tomorrow, and they could do their talking there.


Dissension in the ME ranks


----------



## LilOlMe

amhlilhaus said:


> Does anyone know if Jados booking is raising the attendance for noah? I'm not getting wo right now and was curious.


Take it for what it's worth, but I just looked at the latest newsletter and noticed a bunch of sellouts for NOAH. Had not noticed them selling out places the last few times I looked. They are small places (as they also were before), but at least they're selling out now. I think a couple were around 1,800 seaters.


----------



## Cliffy

amhlilhaus said:


> Does anyone know if Jados booking is raising the attendance for noah? I'm not getting wo right now and was curious.


https://twitter.com/STRIGGA/status/628936481973891072?s=09

The NJPW lite experiment ain't working


----------



## Genking48

> credit: iheartdg.com
> *08/06/2015 Tokyo, Korakuen Hall ~ SCANDAL GATE in Tokyo - 1850 Attendance*
> *0. *K-ness (3:35 Hikari no Wa) U-T
> *1. *Akira Tozawa{W}, Kenichiro Arai (9:51 High-Speed German Suplex Hold) Yosuke♡Santa Maria{L}, El Lindaman
> *2. *Kotoka (7:13 Inside Cradle after low blows) Kzy
> *3. *Mondai Ryu, Punch Tominaga{W} (7:26 PT Kick) Jimmy Kanda, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin{L}
> *4. *CIMA{W}, Don Fujii, Gamma (15:39 Schwein Hold) Masaaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid, Big R Shimizu{L}
> *5. *Special Three Way Match: Shingo Takagi (14:38 Pumping Bomber) BxB Hulk{L}; Masato Yoshino
> *6. *Losing Unit Disbands Survival Elimination Match: T-Hawk, Eita, Flamita vs. Jimmy Susumu, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!! vs. YAMATO, Naruki Doi, Cyber Kong
> -Horiguchi (22:45 Backslide from Heaven) Kong
> -YAMATO (23:10 Gallaria) Horiguchi
> -Doi (27:22 Inside Cradle after removing mask) Flamita
> -Susumu (29:58 Jumbo no Kachi!gatame) Eita
> -Doi (32:16 V9 Clutch) Susumu
> -YAMATO (37:00 Gallaria) T-Hawk
> _*Millennials must disband_
> 
> PT was feeling pretty sure of himself after his somewhat shocking win. He claimed everyone just saw his true potential. He had something to say to a particular person, so he ordered Tozawa to come to the ring. He told Tozawa that he knew why he called him out here. Before he could even finish saying "August 16th" the fans booed relentlessly. That show is the one year anniversary of his dominant win over CIMA, the win that made him the other "Mr. Ota-ku" alongside Doi. He demanded a title match. Naturally, Tozawa assumed he meant the Owarai Gate. He was a comedy wrestler, after all. He didn't train, his character was questionable at best. If he gave him a title shot it would be unbearable. But, he is a champion and champions don't run from challenges. He would give PT the title match on one condition. There was an unstoppable old man that couldn't make it to Tokyo today. That old man is Super Shisa. If PT was willing to make it a three-way he could have his title match. The match was set for DANGEROUS GATE.
> 
> Shimizu appeared without his usual ring costume, instead wearing some simple blue spats. CIMA was quick to pounce on this fact. He asked Mochizuki & DK who was this trainee they brought out to be their partner tonight. It was revealed that Shimizu had in fact forgotten his singlet in Kobe. CIMA was flabbergasted at this, as Shimizu had somehow managed to bring his boots, kneepads, and arm bands but somehow forgot his the most important part. The viciousness that the former Veteran Army trio showed to the younger generation in Kyoto & Kobe was once again on display here. Shimizu was given a thorough beating, even from his own teammates at times. CIMA didn't let up after the match. He taunted and berated him while kicking him. He called him weak. Takagi last month, Gamma over the weekend, CIMA today, while wearing borrowed blue trunks because he couldn't remember his own gear. Those who take the company and their positions for granted are his number one pet peeve right now. He wondered what kind of role models Mochizuki & DK were if this was the result of their supervision and guidance. While he was annoyed at him forgetting his gear, that wasn't what this was about. CIMA admitted he always forgets things. Mochizuki didn't quite agree with everything CIMA was saying. However, he also noticed the lack of motivation in Shimizu lately. The ring gear thing was just the latest evidence. He knew Shimizu had more in him, he demanded that he stick up for himself and take down his tormentors. Shimizu was finally given a chance to speak for himself. He barely got a few words about before CIMA began to kick him and Fujii delivered several hard slaps. All he could muster was that next time they fight the one who gets the 1-2-3 will be Big-R-Shimizu. CIMA accepted this for now, but said he had more to say later.
> 
> Takagi also continued to release all his frustrations. He overpowered both Hulk & Yoshino and dominated most of the match. Hulk was once again on the receiving end of the majority of the beating. He mocked him afterward. This pathetic guy was the one who held the Dream Gate until recently? He should probably hit the gym or something. He then turned to Yoshino. He had been incredibly patient this year. Tozawa won the Brave Gate. Yoshino & Shachi were Twin Gate champions. Somehow, Ricochet comes back and decides to team with this Sydal guy and walk right into a Twin Gate title match at World. Yoshino won the Dream Gate while he was dealing with some punk kids trying to start shit with him. None of this was very exciting, MONSTER EXPRESS wasn't very fun. Still, he stuck it out for the sake of the team. That is, until he saw Yoshino so easily offer to team with T-Hawk. He couldn't help but laugh. Yoshino and his good buddies club. Whatever, Yoshino has other wrestlers he likes. He does too. But he is, by himself. a pro wrestler. A pro wrestler should always aim to be the best. The symbol for being the best was the Dream Gate. He wanted to challenge for the Dream Gate title, but where exactly was that title? Why was he wearing some dusty old relic from 5 years ago? What kind of champion was Yoshino if he couldn't keep track of his own title belt? If he was the champion the belt would be next to his pillow when he went to bed every night. He can't call himself a champion. Yoshino told him to cut the bullshit. He had the nerve to talk about Yoshino teaming with T-Hawk once after all the times he teamed with Hulk this year? As for the title belt. Yeah, it is gone. It sucks. But, he won KING OF GATE, beat BxB Hulk, and then beat T-Hawk. His accomplishments and record are why he can be called champion. If Takagi didn't like it, then in fact he should leave. Takagi backtracked. While MONSTER EXPRESS was boring right now, it was still his & Tozawa's unit. They formed it. Yoshino came along later, bringing his third-rate comedy lackey Shachihoko BOY with him. The guy who sucked so much he singlehandedly completely ruined the entire power balance of the unit. MONSTER EXPRESS was meant to be just that, monsters. Shachi wasn't fearsome. If anyone should leave the unit, it is them. Takagi looked to Tozawa for approval, but Yoshino interjected. He was fine with Takagi talking shit about him, but saying things about Shachi was the last straw. If he wanted to settle this, they could do it in a title match at DANGEROUS GATE. The match was agreed upon. Takagi warned him that this has been a stressful and annoying year. He still has plenty of pent of frustration to let out. In the ring, the weak are just chum for the strong. The strong are the kings. He was stronger than Yoshino. Tozawa was incredibly upset by the whole ordeal, and while he left in the same direction as Takagi he did not seem very sure of it.
> 
> Saito & T-Hawk were the remaining fighters for their respective units against YAMATO & Doi for MAD BLANKEY. K-ness pulled Saito from the ring and took him away from ringside, allowing the Twin Gate champions to finish off the Millennials.
> 
> Doi said there was nothing left to say. They won, fair and square. The Millennials were done. Fans should hit the merch booth and buy what was left of their merchandise. Not that anyone did that before this. There was plenty of it left. The company would probably make them buy it themselves. Starting tomorrow he expected to see them all with short black hair, and simple black trunks. Doi then turned his attention to the Jimmyz. Just where did Saito get up and run off to in the latter stages? Saito said he knew damn well where he went to. His teammate pulled him from the ring and dragged him all the way to the merchandise table in front of all those leftover Millennials goods. Doi said since Saito couldn't even be bothered to finish the match that should mean the Jimmyz disband today too. They argued a bit until Doi proposed another unit disbands match. Saito said that the Jimmyz have climbed a ton of mountains in their four years together. This was just one more. If Doi wanted an all out war, he's got it. However, this time it would be 5 vs. 5, one fall to a finish. 5 vs. 5 means Mondai Ryu would have to take part. Doi wasn't having any of this. Under those rules, Monchan would be beaten in like 10 seconds and that would be the end of it. The match would have to be under the same survival elimination rules as today. Saito began to set the match for the September Korakuen, but Doi stopped him. This wasn't going to wait until next month, it was going to happen next week. August 16th, Ota City. Mr, Ota-ku would end another unit. Saito wondered how he was Mr. Ota-ku if he lost last year and lost to CIMA twice in the building. Doi promised to show him. The match was set for DANGEROUS GATE.
> 
> MB & The Jimmyz left, which brought the former Veteran Army trio to the ring. CIMA began to kick and berate them, much like Shimizu earlier. Last year, it was the Millennials who caused the end of We Are Team Veteran. Due to the sharp aim of small children he was forced into MAD BLANKEY, then kicked out within 5 months. He fell face first onto concrete, breaking his nose and teeth. T-Hawk was the one that shaved his head after the DEAD or ALIVE cage match. The reason he talked about all of that was to show T-Hawk & Eita that while today was rough on them, there was still an entire level of hell left to experience. He invited them to bring Shimizu along and challenge for the Triangle Gate. T-Hawk said they lost today, and that means it is over for the Millennials, but the experience they gained in their two years together will never be lost. He accepted the challenge. Shimizu got his ass beat today. The Millennials were disbanded today. The young generation is at the brink. Sometimes you have to hit rock bottom to find your next chance. He was giving one to them. He hoped they could seize it in Ota, but he wasn't so sure they could. If those three teaming together would give us a glimpse of a bright future ahead, they would have to fight through hell for anyone to see it.
> 
> The Millennials gathered together in the ring for one final time. Kotoka abstained, throwing down his Millennials t-shirt and walking away. T-Hawk thanked fans for cheering for them. Whether you were from the same generation or just liked them. He admitted there were also quite a few fans that were less than thrilled with them. All in all, it was a great and unforgettable experience. Starting tomorrow, they were all enemies. But regardless of their alliances they would be the ones steering the ship in the years to come. He hoped that each and every other former Millennials member fought hard and gave their all. The young generation had plenty of fire left to burn.
> 
> *08/16/2015 Tokyo, Ota City General Gymnasium ~DANGEROUS GATE 2015*
> -5 vs. 5 Losing Unit Disbands Survival Elimination Match: YAMATO, Naruki Doi, K-ness, Cyber Kong, Mondai Ryu vs. Jimmy Susumu, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Jimmy Kanda, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin
> -Open the Brave Gate 3 Way Championship Match: Akira Tozawa vs. Super Shisa vs. Punch Tominaga
> -Open the Triangle Gate Championship Match: CIMA, Don Fujii, Gamma vs. T-Hawk, Eita, Big R Shimizu
> -Open the Dream Gate Championship Match: Masato Yoshino vs. Shingo Takagi


Not the greatest couple of months for the Millennials.


----------



## LocoI

Leon Knuckles said:


> NJPW BEST OF THE SUPER JUNIORS XXI - 2014 JUNE 8 REVIEW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST OF THE SUPER JUNIORS FINALS
> Ricochet vs KUSHIDA
> *****
> Awesome match. Big moves everywhere. High flying everywhere. Kushida repeated put Ricochet in the Hoverboard (kimura) Lock. There were so many times I thought he was gonna tap out. These guys took a lot of damage. They have great chemsitry. The match flowed with ease, and I don't even remember any break points where the action slowed down. It was all highs, no lows, except for KUSHIDA when he ate the Benedryller.


what do you use to make your gifs?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

LocoI said:


> what do you use to make your gifs?


I don't make them. I find them on the interwebz.

:Cocky


----------



## LocoI

Leon Knuckles said:


> NJPW BEST OF THE SUPER JUNIORS XXI - 2014 JUNE 8 REVIEW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST OF THE SUPER JUNIORS FINALS
> Ricochet vs KUSHIDA
> *****
> Awesome match. Big moves everywhere. High flying everywhere. Kushida repeated put Ricochet in the Hoverboard (kimura) Lock. There were so many times I thought he was gonna tap out. These guys took a lot of damage. They have great chemsitry. The match flowed with ease, and I don't even remember any break points where the action slowed down. It was all highs, no lows, except for KUSHIDA when he ate the Benedryller.





Leon Knuckles said:


> I don't make them. I find them on the interwebz.
> 
> :Cocky


aah thank you senór


----------



## Leon Knuckles

G1 UPDATE

Block A: Tanahashi and Styles are tied at 12 points and their final match is against each other! HOLY SHIT. This means the winner of this match will basically go to the finals.

Block B: Okada is in the lead with 14 points, but his final match is against Nakamura, who has 12 points! OMFG. Anderson and Goto are also trailing with 12 points. This is too close, and there could be a fourway tie if Okada loses.

I am losing my shit guys! :mark:


----------



## Genking48

credit: iheartdg.com



> *08/16/2015 Tokyo, Ota City General Gymnasium ~ DANGEROUS GATE 2015*
> *0. *Exhibition Match: Takehiro Yamamura (5:00 Time Limit Draw) Kaito Ishida
> *1. *Shachihoko BOY, Kotoka{W}, Draztik Boy (6:45 Inside Cradle) Kzy, U-T{L}, El Lindaman
> *2. *Kenichiro Arai, Yosuke♡Santa Maria{W} (5:45 Shining Hip Attack) "Hollywood" Stalker Ichikawa{L}, NOSAWA Rongai
> *3. *Open the Brave Gate 3 Way Championship Match: Akira Tozawa vs. Super Shisa vs. Punch Tominaga
> -Tozawa (7:20 High-Speed German Suplex Hold) Tominaga
> -Tozawa (12:01 Package German Suplex Hold) Shisa
> _*6th Defense_
> *4. *Dragon Kid{W}, Flamita (15:19 Ultra Hurricanrana) BxB Hulk, Masaaki Mochizuki{L}
> *5. *Open the Triangle Gate Championship Match: CIMA, Don Fujii{W}, Gamma (21:43 Nice German) T-Hawk, Eita{L}, Big R Shimizu
> _*2nd Defense_
> *6. *MAD BLANKEY vs. Jimmyz 5 vs. 5 Losing Unit Disbands Survival Elimination Match: YAMATO, Naruki Doi, K-ness, Cyber Kong, Mondai Ryu vs. Jimmy Susumu, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Jimmy Kanda, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin
> -Kong (14:41 Pineapple Bomber) Tanizaki
> -Kanda (15:37 Ryu's) Mondai Ryu
> -Doi (16:52 Bakatare Sliding Kick) Kanda
> -Horiguchi (18:09 Backslide Times) Kong
> -Susumu (19:00 Hikari no Wa Cutback) K-ness
> -YAMATO (20:07 Gallaria) Horiguchi
> -Doi (22:57 Bakatare Sliding Kick) Saito
> -Susumu (24:31 Jumbo no Kachi!gatame) Doi
> -Susumu (29:27 Jumbo no Kachi!gatame) YAMATO
> _*MAD BLANKEY must disband_
> *7. *Open the Dream Gate Championship Match: Shingo Takagi (30:01 Last Falconry) Masato Yoshino
> _*Yoshino fails in his 2nd defense, Takagi becomes the 22nd champion_
> 
> Kotoka used several low blows before pinning U-T. He Gave him a Caldera after the match and attempted to shave his mohawk off.
> 
> The customary main event interview segment was held between matches two and three. Takagi talked about all the fans that came up to him during the fan party last night. All of them asked if it was difficult to fight with a teammate. Honestly, no, it isn't hard at all. It's certainly much easier than pretending to be friends with someone like he has had to do all year. Assuredly, Yoshino would have that third-rate comedy wrestler Shachihoko BOY as his second tonight. What kind of help could that loser possibly offer? Fans boo him for saying such things, but he is just being realistic. Only the strong survive. That is all he has to say.
> Yoshino said that Takagi showed what kind of person he really is. Shachihoko BOY wasn't involved in the title match in any fashion, yet that is what he chose to talk about. That is fine because nothing makes him any more angry than people talking badly about Shachi. He would use that anger to repel the challenge from Takagi.
> 
> Kotoka came out again after the Triangle Gate match. At first, he attacked Eita. When T-Hawk attempted to intervene, he received a double super kick from both Kotoka & Eita. The pair then left together.
> CIMA wondered what the hell Kotoka was up to. He changed the subject quickly to the match. He was knocked out cold in the middle portion, so he doesn't remember about five minutes of the match. Even though it is Ota-ku, he doesn't need an ambulance this time. There is a unit disbands match after intermission. Things are turbulent right now. But, there is one thing you can always count on. The three men in the ring holding the Triangle Gate. They aren't a real unit, they are using their old theme. But they will still crush any team that tries to come after their titles.
> 
> Summer Adventure Tag League 2015 was announced after intermission. It will kick off on 9/5 in Okinawa, and run through to 9/27 in Kobe ***** Hall.
> 
> K-ness betrayed MAD BLANKEY during the final stages of the match, allowing Susumu to pin YAMATO and end MB. K-neSuka reunited afterwards, sharing a handshake & hug. Doi was furious. The end of MAD BLANKEY was entirely the fault of K-ness. He will pay dearly for his crime. Rules are rules. MAD BLANKEY is done. They aren't done, though. They are still Twin Gate champions. There is no better place for the Twin Gate champions than the Summer Adventure Tag League. Surely K-ness and Susumu will be entering as well. Good. They will face Doi & YAMATO in the first round, right here in Tokyo. That match will take place on 09/06 in Korakuen Hall. K-neSuka may have been Twin Gate champions in a time that has long past but they are no match for the current champions. K-ness asked for permission to borrow Susumu from the Jimmyz for the tag league. YAMATO said that while DoiYAMA will be entering and winning, this match will have nothing to do with the tag league. It will be the first of many penances for K-ness causing the end of MAD BLANKEY.
> Saito thanked K-ness for saving the Jimmyz. Recently, he talked to his good friend Ryopachi Sensei, who was still upset over his inability to reform Makoto like he did Nobuhiko, Tatsuki, & Yoshihito. He would be relieved after what happened today. Saito then asked K-ness to join the Jimmyz. K-ness admitted that he had a great time in MAD BLANKEY. He really didn't want them to end. He just wanted the Jimmyz to stay alive a bit more. Still, he almost forgot that today. It wasn't until he saw Susumu in trouble that his body began to move on it's own to save him. He revealed to Saito that the reason he took Saito backstage during the SCANDAL GATE disbands match was to prevent them from losing. He was open to the idea of joining the Jimmyz. Susumu was shocked by the save, but he couldn't be happier. When he first became a Jimmy, he hated the whole thing. But, he loves the Jimmyz. The idea of being back together with his friend in the same unit sounds great to him. However....there was one problem. K-ness would need a new name that fits the Jimmyz naming conventions. He can take some time to come up with one, but something like Jimmy K-ness or K-ness Jimmy would be unacceptable. Also, each Jimmy has their own image color. K-ness quickly said that his was blue. Blue is already taken by Kanda. He also grew fond of yellow while wearing the MB colours. Yellow belonged to Horiguchi. K-ness protested. Horiguchis' tights were more rainbow. Still, all his merchandise was yellow. He could use the time between now and the September Korakuen to decide on a name and colour. Horiguchi finally began to celebrate the Jimmyz win, but Tanizaki interrupted. Sure, K-ness saved them in the end. That doesn't erase the fact that he his Tanizaki several times with a box, leading to his elimination. He told K-ness to piss off, before storming off on his own. Horiguchi assured everyone that things would get smoothed over. He thanked for fans for their support up to this point, and hoped they would continue to support the new Jimmyz in the future.
> 
> Takagi took little time to celebrate his title win. He quickly went after Shachihoko BOY with a Pumping Bomber & Power Bomb to a chorus of boos. He continued to berate him until Tozawa finally shoved him away. He had heard enough. Takagi went to far. Is that it? Is he done with MONSTER EXPRESS? Takagi said that since he was the winner, it was that jobber that leaves MONSTER. Tozawa wondered what kind of teammate he really was, saying such things about a comrade. He must have completely forgotten the reason they formed this unit. When they stood hand in hand, best friends, happiness, all of that. Sure, he remembers. This is the end result of having to put up with all that friendship club bullshit and having to carry losers like Shachi. That wasn't what he signed up for. He knew Tozawa understood how he felt. Together they would tear through the Tag League, right? Tozawa firmly rejected his invitation. Tozawa had planned on teaming with him, but not anymore. He would team with Yoshino, and if they ended up facing off with Takagi they would beat some sense into him. Takagi really didn't care. He could pretty much team with anyone and win the thing. Anyone but Shachi, of course. Even he couldn't overcome such baggage. He would surely find a suitable partner. In fact, he had just the person in mind. He called out T-Hawk. They were pretty much in the same boat, after all. T-Hawk lost his unit, his best partner just turned on him. They way Takagi saw things, that made teaming together the logical decision. He asked him if he remembered who ended the Millennials. It was YAMATO, who held the Twin Gate. Takagi wasn't satisfied with just the Dream Gate. T-Hawk agreed with him on all counts, and agreed to team with him. Just as quickly, Takai told him that they were done talking and it was time for him to get the fuck out of the ring. The new Dream Gate title belt arrived in time for the match, so this made him the first holder of the new belt. This was fitting, because Mr Selfish Shingo Takagi was going to begin writing the next page in the history book. The friendship club bullshit is done. Reality was coming to DRAGON GATE. The might of the individual will reign supreme. The weak will be eaten. Only the strong will survive.


The Dragon Gate unit overhaul continues.


----------



## wildpegasus

It was a lot of fun watching the G1 Climax this year as it happened!

I'm wondering what matches up are next for New Japan in the next couple of months?

Out of curiosity does anyone know how many wrestlers outside of NJPW were watching the G1 Climax?


----------



## Corey

wildpegasus said:


> I'm wondering what matches up are next for New Japan in the next couple of months?
> 
> Out of curiosity does anyone know how many wrestlers outside of NJPW were watching the G1 Climax?


They haven't announced matches for their next set of shows yet (Destruction takes place on 9/23 and 9/27) but after the Finals show it looks evident that we're getting Shibata vs. Naito and Makabe vs. Ibushi for the NEVER Openweight Title. Tanahashi will have to defend his Tokyo Dome main event spot against Fale and Naito as well I believe. I was thinking for sure we'd get Okada vs. Nakamura somewhere soon for the IWGP Title but after AJ pinned Okada it looks like they could be doing that instead. Oh and Okada will be facing Tenryu in his retirement match on 11/15.

Don't have any way of getting a count, but I guarantee you a good portion in indy wrestlers are watching the G1. Chris Hero I bet and many more.


----------



## LilOlMe

wildpegasus said:


> Out of curiosity does anyone know how many wrestlers outside of NJPW were watching the G1 Climax?


Don't know for a fact, but I would bet that Bryan was watching. He's mentioned NJPW World specifically in the past.

Could also see Seth watching, because he's taken a lot of moves from Japan, so he obviously follows it, I think. 

I wish some of the bigger stars followed it, so they would try to diversify their in-ring styles.


----------



## Air Guitar Tana

wildpegasus said:


> It was a lot of fun watching the G1 Climax this year as it happened!
> 
> I'm wondering what matches up are next for New Japan in the next couple of months?
> 
> Out of curiosity does anyone know how many wrestlers outside of NJPW were watching the G1 Climax?


I presume Cesaro, Kidd & Wyatt (big fan of Nakamura)


----------



## Corey

Pretty sweet poster for Destruction next month.


----------



## Vårmakos

> <Previous year winning team / Choukibou-gun>
> Kenou & Hajime Ohara
> 2 consecutive years, second appearance
> 
> <GHC Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title's / suzukigun>
> El Desperado & TAKA Michinoku
> Debutants
> 
> Atsushi Kotoge & Daisuke Harada
> 4 years third time
> 
> Ogawa Yoshinari & Zack Sabre Jr.
> The third consecutive year the third time
> 
> Genba hirayanagi & Captain Noah
> Debutants
> 
> Taiji Ishimori & Masamune
> Debutants
> 
> Super Crazy & Kumano quasi
> Debutants
> 
> Shiori Asahi & Kaji tomato
> Debutants
> 
> Buffalo & Biriken Kid
> Debutants
> 
> DDT selection team
> Debutants


NOAH's junior tag league is always my fav time of the year.

A DDT TEAM. :mark:


----------



## hgr423

Vårmakos said:


> NOAH's junior tag league is always my fav time of the year.


How does it compare to differ cup? I used to look forward to that a lot


----------



## Vårmakos

hgr423 said:


> How does it compare to differ cup? I used to look forward to that a lot


It's the same idea but in round-robin format which leads to some interesting match ups. I recommend checking out last year's.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635010012717256709
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Eliko

just announced :

*Okada vs Aj Styles REMATCH at King of Pro Wrestling October 12 .*










*destruction in OKAYAMA 9/23 :*

Togi Makabe vs Kota Ibushi for NEVER Open Title .










Kushida vs Kenny Omega REMATCH for IWGP Jr Title 










* destruction in kobe 9/27 :*

Goto vs Nakamura for IWGP IC TITLE .










Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Bad Luck Fale probably for the Title Shot at Tokyo Dome(Fale and Naito beat and he will defend his title shot agasint them) .










Katsuyori Shibata vs Tetsuya Naito










reDRAGON vs TIME SPLITTERS


----------



## Corey

You can find the full cards for Destruction here: 
http://www.njpw.co.jp/english/match/card.php?e=1036
http://www.njpw.co.jp/english/match/card.php?e=1037

Wow... talk about disappointing. That's a ridiculous amount of rematches. Very strange that they brought Matt Sydal over for the tour and didn't give him an IWGP Jr. Title match. Maybe they're saving that for King of Pro?

Goto vs. Nakamura fucking AGAIN!? Almost a guarantee that Nakamura is winning the title back and that sucks. Goto needed a longer run and to actually defend against someone not named Shinsuke Nakamura. I would've much rather seen a defense against Nagata or even Anderson here. No IWGP Tag Team Title match either. I guess because they have NO challengers in that non-existent division.

How big of a chance does AJ have at beating Okada? I'd say zero to none.

CJ Parker is working the tour going by his real name, Joe Robinson. That's pretty cool.
@LilOlMe @La Parka Thoughts?


----------



## antoniomare007

Booking has been so stale and uninspired for so damn long I'm done watching until WK 10 unless something gets heavily pimped. The have the roster and stables to do some really interesting stuff but they keep going back to the same damn matches and stories, it's such a fucking waste.


----------



## Vårmakos

Nakamura/Goto will probably continue into November. Sigh. Their matches aren't that great for them to be feuding for this long.


----------



## Corey

Here's the results from last night's big DDT show with Tanahashi:



> *DDT “RYOGOKU PETER PAN 2015 ~FROM DDT WITH LOVE~”, 23/08/2015*
> *Tokyo Ryogoku Kokugikan*
> *6,670 Fans – Super No Vacancy Full House*
> 
> 0. *King Of Dark Title:* “Hollywood” Stalker Ichikawa defeated Gota Ihashi (c) with a School Boy (5:15).
> _*D8 for Gota Ihashi._
> 
> 1. Mao Inoue & Mizuki Watase Debut Match: Yasu Urano, Akito & Ryota Nakatsu defeated Kota Umeda, Mao Inoue & Mizuki Watase defeated when Akito submitted Watase with the Scorpion Lock (10:07).
> 2. *Time Difference Tag Battle Royal:* Aja Kong & Makoto Oishi defeated LiLiCo & Suguru Miyatake when Kong pinned Miyatake with the Vertical Drop Brainbuster (16:41).
> _Order Of Elimination:_ MIKAMI & Shunma Katsumata, Gorgeous Matsuno & Great Kojika, Hoshitango & Mio Shirai, Tomomitsu Matsunaga & Kouki Iwasaki, Hiroshi Fukuda & Yoshihiko and Toru Owashi & Kazuki Hirata.
> 3. *DDT Extreme Title – Uchikami! Presents Blindfold Bra Stripping Tiger Trap Death Match:* Antonio Honda (c) defeated Masa Takanashi when Honda stripped Takanashi of his bra (15:10).
> _*V1 for Antonio Honda._
> 4. *Tetsuya Endo Comeback Match:* Konosuke Takeshita defeated Tetsuya Endo with the German Suplex (13:32).
> 5. *Genichiro Tenryu Retirement Road Round 15:* Genichiro Tenryu, Sanshiro Takagi & Saki Akai defeated Shuji Ishikawa, Kazusada Higuchi & Meiko Satomura when Takagi pinned Higuchi with the Sit Down Himawaro Bomb (13:109.
> 6. *KO-D 6-Man Tag Team Titles:* Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao (c) defeated Danshoku Dino, Super Sasadango Machine & Ken Ohka when Takao pinned Ohka with the Gin And Tonic (12:35).
> _*V4 for Team Dream Futures._
> 7. *KO-D Tag Team Titles:* Kota Ibushi & Daisuke Sasaki defeated Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi (c) when Ibushi pinned Sekimoto with the Phoenix Splash (21:33).
> _*Strong BJ fail in V5. The Golden☆Storm Riders become the 52nd KO-D Tag Team Champions!_
> 8. *Dramatic Dream Match:* Hiroshi Tanahashi defeated HARASHIMA with the High Fly Flow (17:00).
> 9. *KO-D Openweight Title – Good Com Asset Presents:* Yukio Sakaguchi defeated KUDO (c) with the Right Knee Of God (21:20).
> _*KUDO fails in V1. Yukio Sakaguchi becomes the 54th KO-D Openweight Champion!_


----------



## LilOlMe

Jack Evans 187 said:


> You can find the full cards for Destruction here:
> http://www.njpw.co.jp/english/match/card.php?e=1036
> http://www.njpw.co.jp/english/match/card.php?e=1037
> 
> Wow... talk about disappointing. That's a ridiculous amount of rematches. Very strange that they brought Matt Sydal over for the tour and didn't give him an IWGP Jr. Title match. Maybe they're saving that for King of Pro?
> 
> Goto vs. Nakamura fucking AGAIN!? Almost a guarantee that Nakamura is winning the title back and that sucks. Goto needed a longer run and to actually defend against someone not named Shinsuke Nakamura. I would've much rather seen a defense against Nagata or even Anderson here. No IWGP Tag Team Title match either. I guess because they have NO challengers in that non-existent division.
> 
> How big of a chance does AJ have at beating Okada? I'd say zero to none.
> 
> CJ Parker is working the tour going by his real name, Joe Robinson. That's pretty cool.
> 
> @LilOlMe @La Parka Thoughts?


Some of the re-matches I figured, but didn't think it'd be _this_ many.

Doesn't really bother me, because I liked most of the matchups the first time.

I know what you're saying about Nakamura/Goto, but if I don't look at it from a booking perspective, I like the match. Loved their match at Dominion, and thought their G1 match was good, so they have good chemistry as far as I'm concerned.

Having Shibata be the first one to face off against Naito under this new persona is smart. They are the perfect oil and water pairing, personality wise.

That Makabe/Ibushi brawl at the end of that last tag team match, made me excited about this pairing. Funny how a one minute segment can give you more of a sense of excitement than a whole match together (their G1 match).

I hope their Destruction match is worked more as a brawl. 

Just to let you know, I'm trying to avoid this board like the plague. Have not seen NXT, Summerslam, or the past two RAWS (might have to just give up on the latter, lol). That dreaded sidebar on the board will be the death of me.

I saw someone with what looks like a new sig of Seth with the belt, so I'm getting the hell out of here.

I will post about ROH in Brooklyn soon. Maybe later today if I get the bravery to try to mine the field of spoilers here again, lol.

Rainmaker's entrance was electric....

And there were far more girls there who watch Japanese wrestling than you'd think. Even I was surprised, lol.

Ok, outta here...


----------



## El Dandy

@Jack Evans 187

Yeah very disappointing. Only 3 matches to see over those 2 shows.

- HYPED AS FUCK for Shibata/Naito. 100% Naito wins and he'll probably have a go at Tana's title shot at KOPW.

- Ibushi to win the NEVER title pls. Think of all the fresh matches you could do for that title.

- I do expect Goto to beat Nakamura and challenge Okada for the HW at Power Struggle (don't think Nakamura gets his title shot TBH). Goto also probably has an IC title defense against one of Anderson or Nagata for KOPW. Actually, IDK what I'm thinking. Nakamura beats Goto, then Okada beats Goto, then Goto goes back to doing midcard things cause that is what Gedo does. Either way, IC or no IC, they're gonna have Goto is hit that glass ceiling once again.

- Have to believe Styles/Okada at KOPW is happening only because it's where they finally plant the Tokyo Dome seeds for Nakamura/Styles. Okada wins, BC does a brutal beat down, and Nakamura finally shows up.


----------



## Corey

I definitely expect Nakamura to win and continue his of reign of never-ending Intercontinental Championships. Okada vs. Goto I'd be fine with at Power Struggle and I do like your thinking behind finally doing Nakamura/Styles (the way it would go down at least).

Seems evident now that Wrestle Kingdom will have Okada/Tana (IWGP Title) and Styles/Nakamura (IC Title) as the double main event. Guess I'd be ok with that. I just don't see Goto beating him for the THIRD time this year. No way. At least if Nakamura were to win, then they _could_ do something fresh by having him defend against Elgin since he technically lost to him. 

If Power Struggle had a double main event of Tanahashi vs. Naito for the WK shot and Okada vs. Goto for the IWGP Title then kada That sounds too wonderful.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Really not happy about Naka/Goto. Naka finally got out of the IC picture surely he can wrestle someone else before the Dome?


----------



## El Dandy

Only reason I think Goto wins is because he and Okada have been more/less trading barbs for months about which champion is better. 

If Goto is no longer IC champ, that takes away from their inevitable rematch. Not that both titles would be on the line, but just that lelOkadaWins needs to get his W back and beat the IC champ to make all things in their world right. By beating Nakamura again, it presents Goto as a dangerous threat for Okada (even though we all know better).

But yeah, Nakamura/Styles for the IC seems like a probable scenario, eventhough I'm someone who thinks it doesn't need that title attached to it. It would be better served to have the IC be defended in another match IMO (Goto v Naito/Shibata/Ibushi/whomever)


----------



## Corey

Ideally I would love to see Goto beat Nakamura again. Shinskay wouldn't be affected by another loss and he'll still be a top guy with massive popularity. Long term planning, Goto wins and has another successful defense against Nagata at King of Pro. Goto then calls out Okada and says if he gets past AJ tonight then he deserves a shot and wants to become a double champion at Power Struggle. Okada wins, Bullet Club beatdown, Nakamura makes the save. Okada now has his win back against AJ and they've planted that Styles/Nakamura seed. Okada then beats Goto and gets his win back there. 

In the meantime, Nakamura can face Elgin at King of Pro and be involved in some kind of CHAOS vs. Bullet Club tag match at Power Struggle. w/ Ishii against any combination of Gallows, Anderson, Tonga, etc.

Wrestle Kingdom comes along, Okada beats Tana in the emotional passing of the torch and Nakamura beats AJ. Nakamura comes out at the end of the show to help him celebrate, but grabs the mic and says don't forget that I beat you in the G1 and now I'm next in line as challenger or whatever else. Okada's next defense is against Shinskay and he loses. Done deal. Nakamura back on top.

Goto can also lose the belt at Wrestle Kingdom against Naito after Naito beats Shibata, but of course loses to Tanahashi for the WK shot.


----------



## LilOlMe

I agree that Goto is going to win so that he goes in against Okada as champion vs. champion.

I guess they don't care about Nakamura losing a lot? I could see it being a situation where his elbow "gives out" during the match. So that can be the reasoning why he doesn't win.


----------



## Zatiel

If Ibushi wins the Never title, then I'll be fine with pretty much everything else.


----------



## Air Guitar Tana

AJ Styles was in observer radio few mins ago.

Here's some notes from it

* AJ feels last year's G1 was lot more relaxing this year's. He had lot of days of rest in between 
* He feels the Tanahashi match was probably the best match he's ever had based on crowd reactions 
* The IWGP title match vs Okada at Dominion was put together by him and Okada with minimal supervision by Gedo 
* AJ agrees with Alvarez that Red Shoes is the best ref who gets little things/reactions right
* Tanahashi on a Japanese podcast called AJ best wrestler in the world, AJ feels psychology in Japan have helped him and doesn't rely on moves 
* AJ doesn't think he will wrestle in his 50s, although he thinks he's having some of best matches of his career
* AJ praises Tanahashi and calls him the MVP for G1
* Toru Yano suggested AJ to do a minute segment with Sakuraba at the tag match since it would pop the crowd
opponents at G1. 
* AJ says he mixed up his wrestling style against different opponents at G1. He felt the Yano match was great 
* AJ says he was hoping for Ishii to be in his block in G1. Meltzer & Alvarez call it a dream match
* AJ says Tanahashi & Liger are locker room leaders in NJPW 
* AJ says he belongs to NJPW now but never say never if he gets an offer he can't refuse in WWE/NXT to be closer at home 
* AJ says he's looking forward to a babyface run 
* AJ says he didn't know why he got a main event push right out of gate, he feels someone at the back is a fan of him and grateful for the opportunity 
* AJ says he didn't know who was winning G1, he just went out with what was given to him
* He wasn't surprised with Tanahashi winning, he was happy because Tanahashi/Okada is a year long story
* AJ says leaving TNA was the best thing happened to him. He buries TNA he doesn't know where he will be now if it wasn't for his decision
* He feels the matches should be graded on fans reaction not on your reaction 
* He only does 3 big tours in a year - invasion attack, g1 and g1 tag
* He's not a fan of 6 man tags, it's frustrating for him since he's a singles wrestler and had to rely on Young Bucks to come up with spots 
* He's expecting to stop when 42 years old (20th year in business) 
* He wants to open his own Dojo when it's over and wants to do business with NJPW


----------



## Lariatoh!

I thought the Tana/Styles match was the match of the G1. They really did work so well together.


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635900379029483521
WHAT AN ASSHOLE


----------



## LilOlMe

Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635900379029483521
> WHAT AN ASSHOLE


Damn, Tanhashi is so blunt. I like it. I love that he takes wrestling so seriously that he's always analyzing everything.

Here is the match, btw:
http://www.veoh.com/watch/v93381167AtW8jypK


Gonna have to give it a watch later.


----------



## LilOlMe

Here are the Road to Destruction matches:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635768608656781315

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635768668295708672
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Posted about my experience seeing the NJPW wrestlers at the ROH Brooklyn show here (posts #4148 & #4149 & maybe more after):
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/575679-roh-sbg-discussion-thread-415.html#post51757609

Went in-depth about the Okada & Nakamura crowd reactions and vibe.


----------



## antoniomare007

HARASHIMA wasn't fooling around at all. The only weird part was him asking for water but wasn't funny or anything close to that. The match it' flaws but it was still very good I thought. Japan is such a strange culture to me, Tana talks about seriousness and shit when he's the one playing air guitar (and he did it a bunch of times during the HARASHIMA match).

But asshole Tanahashi is awesome. I wish Japan had another big promotion (not just in name) so he could play the invader role, he would fucking kill it.


----------



## Fighter Daron

antoniomare007 said:


> But asshole Tanahashi is awesome. I wish Japan had another big promotion (not just in name) so he could play the invader role, he would fucking kill it.


Champion's Carnival 2008.


----------



## antoniomare007

Fighter Daron said:


> Champion's Carnival 2008.


Exactly. But hat was 7 fucking years ago and lasted 1 month. 

I'd love to see him spend half a year to a year as an invader to fresh things up with him, but there isn't any promotion out there for him to invade. All Japan is a glorified indy at this point, same with NOAH. DDT and Dragon Gate would be really fun but he'll never do a full blown invasion angle in those kind of promotions. It's a shame.


----------



## Corey

Watched Tanahashi vs. HARASHIMA earlier. Not sure what the hell Tanahashi is talking about when he said his opponent needed to take the match more seriously when he was the one that was walking around playing an air guitar. :lol Match was pretty solid. Nothing overly special, but a good watch. HARASHIMA didn't alter his offense after the leg work but his selling was pretty decent. *** 1/4 for it


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NJPW G1 CLIMAX 25 - RYOGOKU KOKUGIKAN - 2015 AUGUST 16 REVIEW

















JR TAG-TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
reDRagon vs Young Bucks (c)
****1/4
Epic fuckin match! Both teams were amazing. They used all the tricks in their playbook. Special shout out to Cody Hall for carrying Kyle O'Reilly to the back and leaving him there momentarily. :lmao This match had lots of cool spots, which is expected from any reDRagon/Young Bucks match. These guys always deliver. Bobby Fish, Kyle O'Reilly, The Jacksons, they were all great. Nice psychology from everyone. Every second of the match was intense. There was never a boring or slow moment. Congrats to reDRagon for recapturing the IWGP junior tag team titles. :clap

























JR HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Ricochet vs KUSHIDA (c)
****1/4
These guys have history. Last year, Ricochet beat Kushida in the finals of the 2014 Best of the Super Juniors round-robin tournament. It was a 5-star match. Ricochet went on to challenge Kota Ibushi for the IWGP junior heavyweight championship, but he lost. This year, Kushida won the 2015 Best of the Super Juniors tournament by beating Kyle O'Reilly in the finals. This was also a 5-star match. Kushida went on to challenge Kenny Omega for the IWGP junior heavyweight championship, and he won! Now, the winners of 2014 and 2015 will fight each other. The title is on the line, but more importantly, this match will decide who really is the BEST of the Super Juniors. :mark: The match was awesome. Both guys used all the moves in their arsenal. Ricochet used his specialty of high-flying spots. Kushida used his MMA-style strikes and submissions. They complemented each other beautifully. But in the end, Richochet tapped to Kushida's hoverboard (kimora) lock. Kushida retained the title, but Ricochet signaled that the record is 1 win each between them.

























G1 CLIMAX 25 FINALS MATCH
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hiroshi Tanahashi
****1/2
Sick match. Lots of back and forth action. Tanahashi does the crossbody splash perfectly every time. He must have done five of these. Nakamura had some crazy strikes, including the deadly knee. He attempted a twisting armbar and put the lock on Tanahashi, but Tanahashi escaped. Nakamura hit him with another Boma Ye knee strike, and Tanahashi kicked out at 2.99! Tanahashi turned the tables and hit Nakamura with another crossbody splash, followed by back-to-back frog splashes. This was enough to finally cover Nakamura for the 3 count. Wow! What an epic match. I didn't expect Tanahashi to win, but congrats to him. :clap


----------



## Air Guitar Tana

Austin was on Flair's podcast.

They paid a glowing praise to AJ Styles. Flair said AJ is as good as Shawn Michaels which is possibly the greatest praise AJ will ever get


----------



## LilOlMe

antoniomare007 said:


> HARASHIMA wasn't fooling around at all. The only weird part was him asking for water but wasn't funny or anything close to that. The match it' flaws but it was still very good I thought. Japan is such a strange culture to me, Tana talks about seriousness and shit when he's the one playing air guitar (and he did it a bunch of times during the HARASHIMA match).
> 
> But asshole Tanahashi is awesome. I wish Japan had another big promotion (not just in name) so he could play the invader role, he would fucking kill it.





Jack Evans 187 said:


> Watched Tanahashi vs. HARASHIMA earlier. Not sure what the hell Tanahashi is talking about when he said his opponent needed to take the match more seriously when he was the one that was walking around playing an air guitar. :lol Match was pretty solid. Nothing overly special, but a good watch. HARASHIMA didn't alter his offense after the leg work but his selling was pretty decent. *** 1/4 for it


Haven't watched the match yet, but I assume that when Tana was playing the guitar, it was to heel it up and be annoying. That's the impression I got when he kept doing it to Makabe during one of the G1 tag matches.

It came across like he was a real irritant and smart-ass, lol. That's the intent.

Don't know why he has a bug up his ass about Harashima, if what you guys are saying is right. My guess is that he's probably always felt this way about him, and is now taking the opportunity to say so, even if it doesn't quite fit this match.

The fact that he talks about it not being about having a nice body/having your shirt off, etc., makes me think that he's always felt that this guy has been pushed undeservingly.

I'm really curious to see this match now. Next on my to do list...


----------



## LilOlMe

Ok, just watched the Tanahashi/Harashima match and then read Tana's exact words again, and I see what he's saying now.

He actually didn't say much about Hara fooling around. I think the most telling lines are "whether it be on the mat, strikes, moves...you need to be serious at whatever you do." And "the way we Irish Whip, take bumps, grip the opponent...there are so many differences in skill."

What I think is that Harashima laughing to the audience after some of the strike exchanges annoyed Tana, because he felt Hara already wasn't coming off as strong enough. So it was like a superficial performance. 

Harashima wasn't bad at all, but I remember specifically thinking that he looked kind of amateurish next to Tana, and I think that's what Tanahashi was feeling. This is why he said he wished he was harder on him. It's not that he was fooling around, it's that he wasn't performing to the crispness and guttural level that Tana wanted.

You could see that Tana was doing everything to try to bring that fire out of him. Loved when Tana got all serious and dropped Hara's leg down and then started striking the hell out of him after the slap.

Compare Hara's performance to the fire of someone like Ibushi. I think that Tanahashi went in there expecting an Ibushi-like performance, and that's why he's especially tough on Harashima right now.

Tana also strikes me as a guy who reads everything, so it probably especially annoys him if some people praise Harashima to the level that they praise him. It's telling that he talks about DDT not being equal to NJPW. IMO, it's Tana's way of saying that "this guy isn't equal to me." He just was slicker about the way he chose to word it. 

Nevertheless, It was a really enjoyable watch, and I get why Harashima played to the crowd at those points. I just think that Tanahashi wanted him to come off as stronger in general.

I would recommend it, as dickHashi is always fun. Harashima really looked like he nailed him square in the face with his move too. Looked sick.


Heard good things about this from the same show:
Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi (c) Vs Kota Ibushi & Daisuke Sasaki (DDT)
http://www.veoh.com/watch/v93382109C4qmBQzz

Gonna watch this next.


----------



## Corey

LilOlMe said:


> What I think is that Harashima laughing to the audience after some of the strike exchanges annoyed Tana, because he felt Hara already wasn't coming off as strong enough. So it was like a superficial performance.
> 
> Harashima wasn't bad at all, but I remember specifically thinking that he looked kind of amateurish next to Tana, and I think that's what Tanahashi was feeling. This is why he said he wished he was harder on him. It's not that he was fooling around, it's that he wasn't performing to the crispness and guttural level that Tana wanted.
> 
> Heard good things about this from the same show:
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi (c) Vs Kota Ibushi & Daisuke Sasaki (DDT)
> http://www.veoh.com/watch/v93382109C4qmBQzz
> 
> Gonna watch this next.


Completely agree on the first two paragraphs. I remember watching a couple of HARASHIMA's strikes and thinking that they looked quite delayed or even awkward at times. He just didn't look like any sort of company ace to me, but oh well.

Let me know how that tag match is. Looks interesting on paper, but I'm pretty weary going into any other Japanese matches that aren't from New Japan these days. Chances are I rarely enjoy them.


----------



## antoniomare007

The tag match is very good but with a horrible crowd. The last 10 minutes were fucking awesome. The first half is just kinda "there" but the people in it still make it worth it.

And breaking down what Tana said is a little too much. For all we know he just said that in character. It was just funny too me the seriousness/air guitar irony because in Japan that clearly isn't seen the same way it's seen in the rest of the world.


----------



## CrAvEnRaven

LilOlMe said:


> Ok, just watched the Tanahashi/Harashima match and then read Tana's exact words again, and I see what he's saying now.
> 
> He actually didn't say much about Hara fooling around. I think the most telling lines are "whether it be on the mat, strikes, moves...you need to be serious at whatever you do." And "the way we Irish Whip, take bumps, grip the opponent...there are so many differences in skill."
> 
> What I think is that Harashima laughing to the audience after some of the strike exchanges annoyed Tana, because he felt Hara already wasn't coming off as strong enough. So it was like a superficial performance.
> 
> Harashima wasn't bad at all, but I remember specifically thinking that he looked kind of amateurish next to Tana, and I think that's what Tanahashi was feeling. This is why he said he wished he was harder on him. It's not that he was fooling around, it's that he wasn't performing to the crispness and guttural level that Tana wanted.
> 
> You could see that Tana was doing everything to try to bring that fire out of him. Loved when Tana got all serious and dropped Hara's leg down and then started striking the hell out of him after the slap.
> 
> Compare Hara's performance to the fire of someone like Ibushi. I think that Tanahashi went in there expecting an Ibushi-like performance, and that's why he's especially tough on Harashima right now.
> 
> Tana also strikes me as a guy who reads everything, so it probably especially annoys him if some people praise Harashima to the level that they praise him. It's telling that he talks about DDT not being equal to NJPW. IMO, it's Tana's way of saying that "this guy isn't equal to me." He just was slicker about the way he chose to word it.
> 
> Nevertheless, It was a really enjoyable watch, and I get why Harashima played to the crowd at those points. I just think that Tanahashi wanted him to come off as stronger in general.
> 
> I would recommend it, as dickHashi is always fun. Harashima really looked like he nailed him square in the face with his move too. Looked sick.
> 
> 
> .


Great post bro. The laughing thing went over my head thanks for posting, I thought it was more of an evil laugh sort of thing. (Second HARASHIMA match i've watched)

As for the match I've got it at *** 3/4. I thought Hara's selling was decent but I would of liked it to play into his offence a bit more. Idk if it was just me but the crowd was shitty, made the finish never really pick up for me. The slapping spot where Tanahashi sets up for the dragon screw but just decides to fuck him up was awesome and deserved more of a reaction.

That knee strike doe :mark:


----------



## LilOlMe

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Let me know how that tag match is. Looks interesting on paper, but I'm pretty weary going into any other Japanese matches that aren't from New Japan these days. Chances are I rarely enjoy them.





antoniomare007 said:


> The tag match is very good but with a horrible crowd. The last 10 minutes were fucking awesome. The first half is just kinda "there" but the people in it still make it worth it.
> 
> And breaking down what Tana said is a little too much. For all we know he just said that in character. It was just funny too me the seriousness/air guitar irony because in Japan that clearly isn't seen the same way it's seen in the rest of the world.


Nah, I thought about the "in character" thing when I first read it, but that's not him. If you follow Tana at all, he is constantly critiquing wrestlers and wrestling in general, both good and bad. It's just what he does. The fact that he talks about technical details like Irish Whips and things like that, shows that he's speaking seriously.

I watched the tag. Don't know about a rec, Jack Evans, because you are hard to predict sometimes. I agree with the poster quoted above that it gets very good in the second half. I feel it lacked a bit of a consistent flow at times, but if you feel like just watching some "wow" moments, it's a fun watch. Good team work too. 

Liked the seriousness with which they bowed to each other & shook hands at the end. Really sold it as if they all had been through a war and had deep respect. I liked that.


----------



## LilOlMe

CrAvEnRaven said:


> The laughing thing went over my head thanks for posting, I thought it was more of an evil laugh sort of thing. (Second HARASHIMA match i've watched)


It was. If Suzuki did that, Tana wouldn't have a problem with it. If Hara showed more authentic fire and heart, I don't think that Tana would have a problem with it. It's not the laughing itself, it's that the previous execution didn't match the intent and payoff of that moment, IMO. 

It's why Tana was talking about how it's not just about "oh you do cool moves." Like, don't simply act like you really accomplished something & look for applause there, if the delivery wasn't so good in the first place. Deliver first! Then the moment _really_ means something, and we'll all feel it especially so. The moment Hara really _got_ Tanahashi should have really felt like something special.

There was absolutely nothing wrong with the way that Harashima played that moment, it just needed more heart leading up to that moment for it to truly work the way that it was intended. That's how I think that Tanahashi felt about Hara's performance in general. That's just a small example.

It was a fine performance, and something most people wouldn't think that deeply about or care to notice, but a guy like Tanahashi is going to. Especially if he went into the match with big expectations, which is what I get the impression is the case. Probably wanted it to feel like an epic match.

Also the "so-called star" thing is so harsh, that it really makes me think that Tana feels some kind of way, because Hara probably got a lot of favorable or comparative praise to him at some point. 

Kind of reminds me of how Bret seemed extra critical of Flair after working with him, because he had heard so much praise about Flair beforehand. 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Does anyone have any recommended Ibushi DDT matches that are easily findable on Youtube, Dailymotion, etc?


_ETA:_ Clarified my thoughts on Tana/Hara a bit more.


----------



## Corey

LilOlMe said:


> Does anyone have any recommended Ibushi DDT matches that are easily findable on Youtube, Dailymotion, etc?


Ibushi vs. Generico from 2012. ATF in the WWE Official thread really liked this one: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xqp6c1_05-kota-ibushi-vs-el-generico-ddt-05-04-12_sport

Ibushi vs. HARASHIMA from February this year. I didn't much care for this, but lots of other people did: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2...ma-super-ddt-harashima-c-vs-kota-ibushi_sport

They had a rematch too: https://vimeo.com/126762347

He wrestled Okada in DDT!? Well this has to be good: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x13b4e5_kota-ibushi-vs-kazuchika-okada-ddt_sport


----------



## antoniomare007

His match against Daisuke is pretty great too.


----------



## Genking48

The Shingo Takagi revolution continues.
_Credit: iheartdg.com_


> *THE GATE OF GENERATION
> 08/30/2015 Fukuoka, Hakata Star Lanes*
> *0. *El Lindaman{W}, Kaito Ishida (5:31 Locomotion German Suplex Hold) Shachihoko BOY, Takehiro Yamamura{L}
> *1. *Masato Yoshino, Akira Tozawa{W}, "Hollywood" Stalker Ichikawa (12:39 High-Speed German Suplex Hold) Don Fujii, Mondai Ryu, Punch Tominaga{L}
> *2. *Cyber Kong (9:03 Pineapple Bomber) Yosuke♡Santa Maria
> *3. *Eita, Kotoka{W} (10:32 Inside cradle after low blow) Kzy, Big R Shimizu{L}
> *4. *CIMA, Gamma, Flamita{W} (12:44 Flam Fly) Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Jimmy Kanda{L}
> *5. *Masaaki Mochizuki{W}, BxB Hulk, Dragon Kid (16:00 Sankakugeri to the face) Jimmy Susumu, K-ness{L}, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin
> *6. *Open the Twin Gate Championship Match: YAMATO{W} Naruki Doi (19:19 Gallaria) Shingo Takagi, T-Hawk{L}
> _*3rd Defense_
> *7. *Masato Yoshino, Akira Tozawa, Shachihoko BOY, CIMA, T-Hawk{W} (7:22 Night Ride) Shingo Takagi, YAMATO, Naruki Doi, Eita{L}, Kotoka
> 
> Mondai Ryu & PT initiated a sneak attack at the start of their match, but Fujii took no part in it. He simply waited in the corner.
> After the match, YAMATO & Doi attacked Yoshino. T-Hawk ran out to make the save. Doi wondered why. This match had nothing to do with him, Yoshino had nothing to do with him. Sure, they were fighting for the Twin Gate tonight. That was the main event. T-Hawk should be taking this time to rest and prepare. Furthermore, where is his partner? Why is he out here without Takagi?
> T-Hawk had no answer to that part. Yeah, Takagi wasn't out here. He doesn't know what he is thinking, or what his intentions are. What he does know is that he is the Dream Gate champion and his power is very real. Today, he will take advantage of that power to gain revenge on the ones responsible for the end of his unit.
> Did he really believe he was capable of taking the Twin Gate? Doi & YAMATO are the perfect tag team. Today was the first time T-Hawk & Takagi would be teaming. T-Hawk is also in the middle of a huge slump. Just last week he was pinned by that puny little pussy Kotoka. Anyone who loses to someone like Kotoka is not a threat to a champion. His descent to the bottom would only continue here today.
> T-Hawk reiterated his earlier statements about Takagi and his strength, and asked the Hakata fans for their support in the main event.
> 
> Tanizaki was once again in combat mode today. In the early stages, he refused to tag K-ness. At the end, he accidentally hit him, allowing Mochizuki to score the pin. He went after K-ness after the match, but Susumu stopped him. Tanizaki stormed off on his own.
> 
> Takagi betrayed T-Hawk in the latter stages. YAMATO, Doi, & Takagi shared a handshake after the match. T-Hawk really thought he was going to just waltz to the top of DRAGON GATE? They berated T-Hawk. He just wouldn't shut up about it. His mouth did this to him. This was just the beginning of his descent. There were some others who were bent on destroying him. He called them out. This brought Eita & Kotoka out. They assaulted T-Hawk while Takagi broke a chair over his head. Finally, MONSTER EXPRESS made the save.
> Tozawa didn't really understand what this was all about, but what he did understand is that Takagi turned out to be just another traitor. He would pay for that. Takagi said that it wasn't betrayal. It was a righteous revolution. To start a revolution, you need comrades. Tozawa roused T-Hawk. Would he consider teaming with Shachi, Yoshino, & himself to put an end to this right now? T-Hawk agreed, but only if both Kotoka & Eita were included. This would make the match 5 on 4, of course. Tozawa knew just the guy to even the odds. He called out CIMA! CIMA said this wasn't the DRAGON GATE he knew. The DRAGON GATE he created with his own blood and sweat. He would help ME & T-Hawk put an end to this. A 10 man tag match was quickly started.
> 
> For whatever reason, Big R Shimizu interfered in the closing stages, hitting Eita with the Shot-put Slam. This allowed T-Hawk to pin him. Cyber Kong & Mondai Ryu joined in after the match to help the Takagi side. Takagi was furious. This had nothing to do with Shimizu. Why was he here? Why wasn't that a disqualification? He was showered with boos and calls to leave the ring. He was abusive towards the fans. The ones that should leave are those who are against this movement. It didn't matter. The winning side was already clear. The side with the Dream Gate & Twin Gate titles. That was the only reality that mattered. There was no place for the weak in this reality. Only the strong will survive. Their side departed.
> Tozawa finally understood what Takagis' intentions were, and he was going to make him regret all he has done. T-Hawk was still bleeding from the post-Twin Gate match attack so Tozawa implored him to get it treated. T-Hawk was still reeling from everything, but he thanked the others for fighting with him. Tozawa asked Shimizu, a member of Dia HEARTS, why he came out.
> Shimizu was his usual inarticulate self, but he said that he has been saved by T-Hawk in the past and he just wanted to repay that debt. Furthermore, he wanted to ask T-Hawk to team with him in the Summer Adventure Tag League. Together they could probably make a huge impact. CIMA wondered if he even needed to be out here at all. There was plenty of firepower and potential in the other members of the team. He & Shimizu left the ring. After some small talk between T-Hawk & ME, T-Hawk closed out the show.
> His head hurt, and he had a lot of things on his mind. He decided to keep it simple. The main thing that drove him to fight back today was the cheers from the fans. He was on his own, with no team. That wouldn't stop him from fighting with every ounce of strength he had to reach the top of DRAGON GATE.


Truly a shit stable


----------



## Vårmakos

Kotoka's raking in those victories.


----------



## Corey

This is the card for NOAH's Great Voyage in Osaka show on 9/19, with War Machine getting their GHC Tag Title shot. I think most of NOAH's stuff has been pretty boring this year or just hasn't done much for me, but this actually looks like a really strong show.



> (-) Maybach Taniguchi vs. Takashi Iizuka
> _~ No count-out, no foul rules._
> 
> 
> (-) *GHC Tag Championship Match*: [33rd Champions] “Killer Elite Squad” Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. [Challengers] “War Machine” Raymond Rowe & Hanson
> _~ 4th title defense._
> 
> 
> (-) *G+ JTL * *B BLOCK*: Super Crazy & Hitoshi Kumano vs. Buffalo & Billyken Kid
> (-) *G+ JTL * *A BLOCK:* Yoshinari Ogawa & Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Taiji Ishimori & Masamune
> (-) *G+ JTL A BLOCK*: El Desperado & TAKA Michinoku vs. KUDO & Kota Umeda
> 
> 
> 
> (-) *GHC Junior Heavyweight Championship Match*: [29th Champion] Taichi vs. [Challenger] Daisuke Harada
> _~ 4th title defense._
> 
> 
> (-) *GHC Heavyweight Championship Match*: [23rd Champion] Minoru Suzuki vs. [Challenger] Takashi Sugiura
> _~ 4th title defense._


Will Suzuki drop the belt?


----------



## El Dandy

I want MiSu back ASAP.

Let NOAH have Yujiro instead.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

I just got NJPW World and I thought they'd have every G-1 event uploaded. Am I missing them or do they just upload certain matches? I do notice that the better matches are uploaded by themselves.


----------



## Vårmakos

Tencozy challenged for the tag belts on the 9/4 Road to Destruction show. They'll probably win them and feud with Naito/Sombra until WK.


----------



## LilOlMe

Vårmakos said:


> Tencozy challenged for the tag belts on the 9/4 Road to Destruction show. They'll probably win them and feud with Naito/Sombra until WK.


Speaking of the 9/4 Road to Destruction show:

Makabe, Shibata, Tiger Mask vs. Ibushi, Naito & Juice Robinson (aka CJ Parker) was a lot of fun.

Progressed the Shibata/Naito & Makabe/Ibushi feuds nicely. Naito keeps coming up with new ways to be lazy. lol at walking all the way around the apron instead of getting in the ring.


Okada & Yano vs. Tonga & Cody Hall was cute. LOL'ed at Yano running around from Tonga, and all of the Yano/Tonga dynamics. It's so stupid, but it made me laugh.

Okada also seems to have fun with Yano.


@Jack Evans 187, have you ever seen Goto vs. Tanahashi from 11/11/2007? Someone had that on a list of recommended Tanahashi matches, so I watched it. Probably the best performance I've seen from Goto in terms of personality.

Also, the crowd was heavily on Goto's side, which was fun to see.

Also amusing to see a young Naito & bleach blonde Devitt on the outside, lol.

Felt like an all out battle and war.


Also watched Tenzan vs. Tanahashi from 8/15/2004 (G1 Tournament). It's interesting to see how fast Tanahashi was in his younger days, and how much more of a spark Tenzan had back then. The headbutts to the gut were something new that I haven't seen before. Loved the way the ending was built.


----------



## Corey

LilOlMe said:


> @Jack Evans 187, have you ever seen Goto vs. Tanahashi from 11/11/2007? Someone had that on a list of recommended Tanahashi matches, so I watched it. Probably the best performance I've seen from Goto in terms of personality.
> 
> Also, the crowd was heavily on Goto's side, which was fun to see.
> 
> Also amusing to see a young Naito & bleach blonde Devitt on the outside, lol.
> 
> Felt like an all out battle and war.
> 
> 
> Also watched Tenzan vs. Tanahashi from 8/15/2004 (G1 Tournament). It's interesting to see how fast Tanahashi was in his younger days, and how much more of a spark Tenzan had back then. The headbutts to the gut were something new that I haven't seen before. Loved the way the ending was built.


Nah I haven't seen that one. I've seen almost nothing from Goto that took place prior to this year. I used to hate him and Shibata because they no sold everything and just threw strikes repeatedly.  In 2007, didn't he have the blandest look ever and wear plain looking half trunks or something?

I have actually seen that '04 G1 Final though, just watched it a couple weeks ago. Funny you bring it up because I too noticed how quickly Tanahashi moved in comparison to today. That was dead smack in the middle of Tenzan winning back-to-back and two out of three G1s as well. Imagine how big of a fit fans would have these days if Tanahashi won that many. :lol

Id the 9/4 Road to Destruction show worth a download? Nothing looks all that special outside of the main event.


----------



## LilOlMe

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Nah I haven't seen that one. I've seen almost nothing from Goto that took place prior to this year. I used to hate him and Shibata because they no sold everything and just threw strikes repeatedly.  In 2007, didn't he have the blandest look ever and wear plain looking half trunks or something?


Have you warmed up to Shibata at all? Yeah, Goto just wore some plain black shorts. It was weird. He was more spirited though, even with those black shorts.



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Id the 9/4 Road to Destruction show worth a download? Nothing looks all that special outside of the main event.


You just got one of those rare reps from me. :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Right now in 2015, Shibata is my ******.


----------



## Corey

LilOlMe said:


> Have you warmed up to Shibata at all? Yeah, Goto just wore some plain black shorts. It was weird. He was more spirited though, even with those black shorts.
> 
> 
> You just got one of those rare reps from me. :lol


Yeah I wouldn't say I hate Shibata at all anymore. He's not one of my favorite guys on the roster but I can say that I somewhat look forward to his matches now because he's gonna offer something completely _different_ from the rest of the roster. He may end up having the MOTN with Naito at Destruction or it could be awful and I'll hate it, ya just never know. :lol

I was shocked to read it!


----------



## cablegeddon

Why is Fale entitled to a match over Tanahashi's briefcase?


----------



## Vårmakos

> *Summer Adventure Tag League
> 09/09/2015 Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - 1850 Attendance*
> 0. El Lindaman, Draztick Boy{W} (5:50 Constanza) Mondai Ryu, Punch Tominaga{L}
> 1. Masaaki Mochizuki, Big R Shimizu{W}, Yosuke♡Santa Maria (10:12 Shot-put Slam) Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Jimmy Kanda{L}, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin
> 2. Summer Adventure Tag League 2015 A Block: BxB Hulk, Kzy{W} (14:17 Skayde Schoolboy) Dragon Kid{L}, Flamita
> 3. T-Hawk (11:58 No Contest after Kotoka interference) Eita
> 4. Summer Adventure Tag League 2015 B Block: Sumo Fuji, Ryo "Sumo" Saito{W} (14:37 SaiRyo Rocket) CIMA, Gamma{L}
> 5. Shingo Takagi, Cyber Kong, Kotoka{W} (17:50 Caldera) Masato Yoshino, Akira Tozawa, Shachihoko BOY{L}
> 6. Summer Adventure Tag League 2015 A Block: YAMATO, Naruki Doi{W} (17:07 V9 Clutch) Jimmy Susumu{L}, Jimmy K-ness J.K.S.
> 
> Mondai Ryu kicked and pushed down PT after their match. PT continued in his recent role as manservant and personal slave to Takagi throughout the show. His duties include acting as a chair and as ring steps for the Dream Gate champion.
> 
> The Jimmyz came out for the opener, and to unveil the new Jimmyz style name for K-ness. Tanizaki was in his face paint and combat fatigues style. He refused to participate in any of this, and took a seat at ringside. K-ness announced his new name is Jimmy K-ness J.K.S. The J-K-S portion includes a Rob Van Dam-esque finger pointing pose, and fans are encouraged to chant along. He later revealed his image color to be pink.
> In the latter portions of the match, Tanizaki lost his cool and attacked his teammates. This allowed Shimizu to pick up the win. The Jimmyz were naturally upset with him. He asked Kanda why he was so mad about being shoved, yet they had a huge problem with him being mad about those two box shots he took from K-ness in Ota. Things got heated, but they were interrupted by Dois' theme music. This brought out the new heel unit.
> Doi was amused by, yet totally uninterested in the Jimmyz dispute. There were more important things to talk about, such as the first Korakuen appearance for the new unit. All of them together would monopolize the spotlight. Kotoka, with his black face paint and red hair, was quick to agree. He mocked the fans for coming out in typhoon like weather conditions. Opposite him today would be Shachihoko BOY, the weakest wrestler in the company. He was an opponent in name only, the match would be over in no time. He repeated a strange sound that resembled "Blehhhh" over and over again to an uncomfortable response. Finally, Doi took the microphone from him. He turned his attention to K-ness. It was all his fault that MAD BLANKEY ended in Ota. But, that lead to his great new unit forming so in the end that was for the best. He was over that. However! What he will not forgive is K-ness causing them to lose to DK & Flamita on the opening night of the tag league. K-ness replied that he wasn't even in Okinawa. Doi was sure he was there, and that is why they lost. K-ness had no idea what he was going on about, but was starting to think Doi had a crush on him. Doi said that no one gave him permission to not come to Okinawa, so he would pay for it in the main event tonight.
> 
> Kotoka, Mondai Ryu, and Kong interfered and attacked T-Hawk, causing the no contest. Kotoka wondered why anyone would cheer for him. Blehhhh. He blamed the end of the Millennials solely on T-Hawk. Blehhhh. Kotoka & Eita will send him straight to hell, while they rise to the top. Blehhhh!
> 
> Fujii & Saito appeared in sumo style singlets, reminiscent of the original Sumo Fuji days. CIMA had his replacement teeth knocked out in the latter stages. He had a hard time talking after the match. No teeth, bleeding everywhere, but still CIMA. He wanted to interview the winning sumo stable. He congratulated them and asked Saito a series of questions. With Fujii Heya & Osaka06 tied now at 1 win apiece, is his looking forward to another potential match later in the league? What kind of master was Fujii? Saito responded to all questions with sumo fighter grunts. Fujii promised Fujii Heya would win all the way through the senshuuraku (closing day of a sumo tournament).
> 
> Takagi destroyed Shachi again after the match, and tore his mask completely off. Where exactly was this little shit supposed to be a monster, again? What kind of monster could be possibly be? He ran him down for awhile before losing interest in him and his ugly face. He had something more important. The Triangle Gate. He called out the former Veteran Army champion trio. He ripped into them for their half baked attempts at staying relevant despite the Veteran Army being disbanded almost a year ago. Fujii was the worst of the bunch. Why was he doing comedy during important matches? Why was he turning the whole tag league into a joke? Sure, he is a former sumo. That is all well and good, but what he did was blasphemy to real sumos. Fujii threatened to knock his ass all the way down to the 3rd division (the lowest rank in sumo), but Takagi blew that off. They won today, so they want a Triangle Gate title match. Kotoka was thrilled at the idea of taking the titles from this group of near-retirement age old timers. Blehhhh! Gamma put a stop to that with a singapore cane attack. Does Kotoka think putting some black paint on your face suddenly changes how strong you are? Come on now. The Great Gamma would show him what a real heel is. Between the three of them, the champion team has 55 years of experience. The fans and their opponents will all see the difference that makes. The match was set for the October Korakuen.
> 
> Tanizaki got in K-ness's face after the main. He comes along and causes Susumu to lose? What kind of nonsense is that? Horiguchi tried to mediate things. He hoped the Jimmyz would carry along with 7 members. But, there are a lot of problems. How do pro wrestlers settle their problems? In the ring. 1 on 1. Next month in Korakuen. K-ness vs. Tanizaki.
> Doi wondered why the losers of the match got to spend so much time talking. Do people want to hear the Jimmyz talk about their disagreements or do they want to hear the name of the new unit? Well. Too bad. He fucking hates Tokyo. Also, they got the new K-ness ringname reveal earlier. So, unit name for them. The unit will unveil their name on 09/23 in Osaka.
> Dia HEARTS came out at this point. Hulk watched the match. He saw cheating, interference, etc. He doesn't hate anything more than a dirty fighter. Doi wondered if they came out because no one cares about them. Was this an attempt at relevancy? Mochizuki admitted the only DH related thing people were talking about as of late was Shimizu losing his ring gear. Doi badmouthed Shimizu and received an explosive tackle as a response. After some talk, they agreed to a new unit vs. Dia HEARTS match of an unspecified nature for next month in Korakuen.
> The Jimmyz, minus Tanizaki, were left to close out the show. Horiguchi promised that soon, all 7 will do the Jimmyz train together. The show ended with Horiguchi singing the Jimmyz theme song.


Source: http://iheartdg.com/












> PT continued in his recent role as manservant and personal slave to Takagi throughout the show. His duties include acting as a chair and as ring steps for the Dream Gate champion.


:heyman6


----------



## Ozzi MichiFan

The happenings in MichiPro:



Michinoku Pro - English (Facebook Page) said:


> *Results:*
> 
> - M-Pro 2015.9.5 -
> _1. Kinya Oyanagi defeated Ayumu Gunji
> 2. Rui Hyugaji & Yappe-man #1 fought to a draw
> 3. Kesen Numajiro, Ken45 & Daichi Sasaki defeated Manuel Majoli, Yappe-man #2 & Manjimaru
> *Today's card was chosen by fan selection._
> 
> - M-Pro 2015.9.6 -
> _1. Unlimited-time, 9-man battle royal: Ken45° defeated Yappe-man #2, Manjimaru, Yappe-man #1, Kinya Oyanagi, Daichi Sasaki, Kesen Numajiro, Rui Hyugaji & Ayumu Gunji._
> 
> *Schedule:*
> 
> From September 12th until the 27th, "ABC Housing" is running an information campaign to raise the awareness of their housing estates within select regions, these open days will feature activities and entertainment for the family to enjoy while browsing the estates.
> On the 13th Michinoku Pro will have a presence at the Tsuchiura Estate offering 3 free matches throughout the day to those in attendance.
> 
> - M-Pro 2015.9.13 -
> _11:00am match: Kenbai vs Daichi Sasaki
> 1:00pm match: Kesen Numajiro vs Manuel Majoli
> 3:00pm match: Taro Nohashi & Rui Hyugaji vs Manjimaru & Ken45°_


----------



## Corey

cablegeddon said:


> Why is Fale entitled to a match over Tanahashi's briefcase?


Because he was one of two people who had victories over Tanahashi in the G1. Naito being the other.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Amazing.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Damn, I'm loving Shibata more and more.

When is the next major PPV?


----------



## Vårmakos

Leon Knuckles said:


> Damn, I'm loving Shibata more and more.
> 
> When is the next major PPV?


Destruction in Okayama is on the 23rd and Destruction in Kobe is on the 27th.


----------



## El Dandy

It's been a nice month break with no NJPW, but almost time for SHIBATA/NAITO

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Once that program ends, I'll revert back to being snarky shit bag wrestling fan who thinks he knows better than actual bookers who run shit. But until then... SHIBATA/NAITO oh lawd :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

NastyYaffa said:


> Amazing.



Tanahashi is like some modern battle-ravaged samurai always sticking to his convictions. It's amazing how he's led New Japan from its dark days to where it is today.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

I see Marafuji has challenged Minoru Suzuki for a third time. This time if Marafuji loses NOAH will dissolve. 

So they just made a big circle. I'd be dissapointed if Noah doesn't dissolve and become a rebranded promotion. NJXT :troll


----------



## Corey

Seems like this was all a big waste if Marufuji just wins the title back. Maybe he and the other NOAH owners have sold the company to New Japan and now they'll have one massive roster?


----------



## Vårmakos

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Seems like this was all a big waste if Marufuji just wins the title back. Maybe he and the other NOAH owners have sold the company to New Japan and now they'll have one massive roster?


Imagine the amount of multi-man tag matches they would have to have to put everyone on the card.

Shelton going over Nakajima is disgusting. Why does NOAH hate him so much?


----------



## Cliffy

just dissolve it

They're going nowhere


----------



## Corey

Vårmakos said:


> Imagine the amount of multi-man tag matches they would have to have to put everyone on the card.
> 
> Shelton going over Nakajima is disgusting. Why does NOAH hate him so much?


UGH. No thank you.

Nakajima is freelance now iirc. No longer signed officially to them, so they probably don't care about him.


----------



## Ozzi MichiFan

Jack Evans 187 said:


> UGH. No thank you.
> 
> Nakajima is freelance now iirc. No longer signed officially to them, so they probably don't care about him.


Nakajima was never signed to NOAH.



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Seems like this was all a big waste if Marufuji just wins the title back. Maybe he and the other NOAH owners have sold the company to New Japan *and now they'll have one massive roster?*


NJPW already have a massively bloated roster. It'll be bad enough when SG returns.


----------



## Corey

Ozzi MichiFan said:


> Nakajima was never signed to NOAH.
> 
> NJPW already have a massively bloated roster. It'll be bad enough when SG returns.


Good call. I was thinking of Diamond Ring or whatever it's called.

I'm looking forward to the SuzukiGUN return, although I know what you mean. A lot of New Japan's booking has just become a bit stale as of late so I'm looking forward to seeing more challengers in the title divisions or just more variety in general since they keep booking the same damn matches.

I kinda think Suzuki vs. Naito could be fantastic. Entertaining at the very least.


----------



## Ozzi MichiFan

New tag team champs on today's MichiPro show! Ikuto Hidaka & Minoru Fujita defeated NEW PHASE (Daichi Sasaki & Ayumu Gunji)!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Good call. I was thinking of Diamond Ring or whatever it's called.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the SuzukiGUN return, although I know what you mean. A lot of New Japan's booking has just become a bit stale as of late so I'm looking forward to seeing more challengers in the title divisions or just more variety in general since they keep booking the same damn matches.
> 
> I kinda think Suzuki vs. Naito could be fantastic. Entertaining at the very least.


I would like to see a push for Shibata, Ibushi, and Omega.


----------



## El Dandy

TBH, once he's done with Naito, I want to see Shibata be sent to NOAH and have a go with the GHC.

Not because I give any fucks about NOAH, but it's better than anything New Japan has for Shibata (unless they do Goto/Shibata for the IC).


----------



## Corey

LUCKILY, this New Japan drought is coming to an end tomorrow! :mark: In case you forgot the match card: http://www.njpw.co.jp/english/match/card.php?e=1036

A bunch of rematches, but can we expect some title changes? New NEVER Openweight Champion Ibushi? New Tag Team Champions TenKoji? There's actually a couple good looking tags in there too, like Tanahashi & Sydal (what a team!) vs. Fale & Tonga along with reDRagon vs. Liger & Dorada. Should be a good show!



Leon Knuckles said:


> I would like to see a push for Shibata, Ibushi, and Omega.


I'm hoping Omega moves up to the heavyweight division after he loses to KUSHIDA again. Fantasy booking would like to see Omega/Ibushi for the NEVER Title at Wrestle Kingdom, but who knows. He'd also be a nice welcomed addition to the New Japan Cup or G1. 



La Parka said:


> TBH, once he's done with Naito, I want to see Shibata be sent to NOAH and have a go with the GHC.
> 
> Not because I give any fucks about NOAH, but it's better than anything New Japan has for Shibata (unless they do *Goto/Shibata for the IC*).


:no

But the NOAH idea is pretty cool.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Too many tag matches. Only looking forward to the two singles title matches.


----------



## El Dandy

What, it's a fresh match!

It's not like they had a Tokyo Dome program within the last 2 years


----------



## Corey

Goto vs. Shibata are some of the shittiest shit matches I've seen from both guys. But you probably already knew I was gonna say that. :lol I'd rather see Goto face Naito, assuming that Naito doesn't bring in someone like Sombra or another member of INGOBERNABLES to tag with.

ACTUALLY, just reunite Goto & Shibata as Meiyu Tag and have them face Naito & Sombra in an INGOBERNABLES No Rules Street Fight. :lmao

I still don't think Goto is gonna beat Nakamura again (as much as I'd like to), but ya never know. Also have to keep an eye out to see if AJ is gonna win the ROH World Title soon. If he does, I'm not quite sure if we're seeing him face Nakamura anytime soon.


----------



## El Dandy

Nakamura/AJ doesn't need the IC, so I really hope Goto beats Nakamura. Knowing Gedo, Nakamura's winning and then we're gonna get more of the same tired Nakamura/Goto matches until fucking November

TBH I don't think the ROH title has much relevance to Nakamura/Styles; I think Styles wins against Nakamura regardless.


----------



## Corey

No, I'm saying that I feel like the plan for them is put the ROH title on AJ so that he can make a defense in Japan. Possibly against Elgin? Help raise the prestige of the title and all that, plus AJ would be more recognizable in New Japan than Lethal would right now. If they go that route I just don't see Styles/Nakamura fitting in there anywhere soon, know what I mean? Nothing to do with the IC Title.


----------



## El Dandy

Styles/Elgin on a New Japan show I could see, but not at Tokyo Dome. You think they'd do Styles/Elgin rather than Styles/Nakamura?

What do you do with Nakamura? Seems like bad business for New Japan. 

*Not sure if you're even suggesting Elgin/Styles at Tokyo Dome


----------



## Corey

At the Tokyo Dome I'm not sure, but I feel like it could be a possibility with the expanding relationship that the two companies have now. Styles vs. anyone else for the ROH Title wouldn't stand a chance at getting a spot at the Dome, but with Elgin's massive popularity and crowd support he got from the G1, I think there's a shot. 

That's kinda why I feel like it's a foregone conclusion that Nakamura wins back the IC Title again. So that he can be involved in an uppercard card match _not_ against AJ. It's still way early, but I can see the top three matches at Wrestle Kingdom being this:

Okada vs. Tanahashi for the IWGP Title
Nakamura vs. Naito for the IC Title
Styles vs. Elgin for the ROH Title

Then you have the opportunity to reunite Meiyu Tag for the Tag League along with Bullet Club and TenKoji being in there for the IWGP Tag Title divison/match. Ibushi vs. Omega or Ishii for the NEVER Title, big multi-team tag match for the Junior Tag belts, and KUSHIDA defending against virtually anyone (Dorada? Sombra? Taguchi?) and there's all your top matches.

I could be absolutely dead wrong though. :lol


----------



## El Dandy

Hmm IDK. 

I don't think it makes any sense that New Japan would go so far as to give up a money match on their biggest show of the year (and seeing as it's the 10th WK, they'll promote it as probably their biggest event period) just so ROH can try and sell a tour. 

They have to take care of New Japan business first and foremost, and they're gonna sell more tickets with Nakamura/Styles on a card than a throw away Nakamura/upper midcard guy match & Styles/Elgin. The way I see it, they can get away with Tanahashi/Okada again because they have such a top level/fresh match as the semi-main in their back pocket.

At best, I think you get a multi man tag match involving ROH guys.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Delirious talked about doing an ROH show in Japan. It wouldn't have to be an ROH match in NJPW.


----------



## Corey

Leon Knuckles said:


> Delirious talked about doing an ROH show in Japan. It wouldn't have to be an ROH match in NJPW.


Oh yeah, they still are in February, I'm just thinking ahead of that. Idk when AJ will get his shot at Lethal (Glory By Honor or Final Battle I'd imagine) but if he wins the belt and works Wrestle Kingdom, why not just have him defend it?

The idea is that ROH is gonna run in Japan in February, then they're gonna bring some NJPW guys back to Vegas for the 14th Anniversary Show, and then in May they're gonna run even more interpromotional shows than they did this year. Crazy amount of collabs!


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646571368205697024
This happened THREE TIMES. Naito just kept goading on Shibata after he would get destroyed and Shibata would come running after him. Amazing.


----------



## LilOlMe

Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646571368205697024
> This happened THREE TIMES. Naito just kept goading on Shibata after he would get destroyed and Shibata would come running after him. Amazing.


Good times.

The whole dynamic between Shibata/Naito has made the Road to Destruction shows worth it. Ditto with this match.

What they've done with Jushin Liger's theme song is a crime.


----------



## El Dandy

Juice and his bootleg SWAY head gear :ti


----------



## LilOlMe

La Parka said:


> Juice and his bootleg SWAY head gear :ti


I like it. He should wear it somehow during his matches. Gives him character.

lmao at Shibata looking like he's wearing the jobbers' gear.


----------



## El Dandy

The GOD has returned

:sundin


----------



## El Dandy

Bruce catches better than Miz


----------



## Vårmakos

Surprised the Bullet Club retained. Now I have no clue what they're planning with the tag belts.

Just keep the Kingdom away from them please.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Vårmakos said:


> Surprised the Bullet Club retained. Now I have no clue what they're planning with the tag belts.
> 
> Just keep the Kingdom away from them please.


Naito & La Sombra?


----------



## LilOlMe

I hope they lose the belts, just so Doc stops pretending to jizz all over everyone.

I'm going to be so tired today. I've gtg.

lol, that mask seems so un-Goto-like.

Was the Liger/ReDDragon match any good, by the way?


----------



## LilOlMe

_Oops, meant to post above._


----------



## Vårmakos

OMEGA WINS! :mark:

Omega/Sydal! :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos

I was sold on Ibushi winning. Sigh. Great match though. Makabe really stepped it up.

Makabe/Ishii again. Jesus Fuck.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Boo Makabe, I don't like him.


----------



## Air Guitar Tana

Manu_Styles said:


> Naito & La Sombra?


they won't give a major heel/heel match.


----------



## malek

What is the point of KUSHIDA losing to Omega ?!


----------



## Corey

malek said:


> What is the point of KUSHIDA losing to Omega ?!


Only thing I can think is that Time Splitters are winning the Junior Tag Belts in a few days. It's a pretty surprising result and makes it seem kinda silly that they had Sydal go over KUSHIDA in ROH...

Also pretty surprised that Makabe and Bullet Club retained. Thought for sure Ibushi would go over, but we just _really_ need to see another Makabe/Ishii match I guess...

Shibata/Naito looks fucking awesome. :mark:


----------



## El Dandy

Went to sleep at intermission; looks like I didn't miss antyhing. 

Bruce FUCKING Tharpe tho


----------



## Genking48

Credit: iheartdg.com 
check out the sexy new design of the site.


> *SUMMER ADVENTURE TAG LEAGUE*
> _09/23/2015 Osaka, Edeon Arena Osaka #2 – 1850 Attendance_
> *1. *Masaaki Mochizuki{W}, Takehiro Yamamura, Draztick Boy (12:02 Low Kick to the Face) Shachihoko BOY, El Lindaman, Kaito Ishida{L}
> *2. *Mondai Ryu(6:28 Worlds Fastest Neckbreaker Drop) Yosuke♡Santa Maria
> *3. *Summer Adventure Tag League A Block: Jimmy Kness, J.K.S.,{W} Jimmy Susumu (14:48 Hikari no Wa) BxB Hulk, Kzy{L}
> *4. *Summer Adventure Tag League B Block: Sumo Fujii{W}, Ryo “Sumo” Saito (12:38 Nice German) Shingo Takagi{L}, Cyber Kong
> *5. *CIMA, Gamma{W}, Flamita (12:14 Gamma Special) Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Jimmy Kanda, Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin{L}
> *6. *Summer Adventure Tag League A Block: YAMATO, Naruki Doi{W} (14:23 Bakatare Sliding Kick) Eita{L}, Kotoka
> *7. *Summer Adventure Tag League B Block: Masato Yoshino, Akira Tozawa{W} (17:12 Package German Suplex Hold) T-Hawk{L}, Big R Shimizu
> 
> Doi unveiled the name of the new unit at the start of the show. Himself, YAMATO, Takagi, Cyber Kong, Mondai Ryu, Kotoka, & Eita. Together, those 7 members comprise the unit that will be called VerserK. The name meaning berserk. It is a unit for only the strongest, most possessed of fighters. Whether it be the singles division, the tag division, or 6 man tags. They can and will dominate all of them. Doi passed the microphone to the strongest member of all, Kotoka. VerserK is the unit where he has been reborn. Blehhhh.
> Fujii Heya came out at this point. They kept repeating the sumo phrase dosukoi until Takagi became greatly irritated. Fujii talked about the upcoming Dream Gate title match on 10/04. His plan was to inflict a great amount of mental damage to Takagi today by pinning him in their tag league match. This would leave him too distressed to focus when it came time for their singles match. This recent sumo revival has lit a fire under his old man ass. Takagi continued to be irritated. Sumo or whatever. In any form, Fujii was a broken down piece of trash. The only damage that matters is physical damage and that is exactly what Fujii was going to suffer today. That was all he had to say. VerserK left. Saito asked the fans to cheer for them today as they try to win the tag league, and as Fujii makes his attempt on the Dream Gate. Dosukoi!
> 
> During the match, Takagi accidentally took out Kong with a Pumping Bomber. This left him alone with both Saito & Fujii. He bitched about the disadvantage, saying the whole thing was illegal. On 10/04, there would be none of this. VerserK is just starting, there is no way he will drop the Dream Gate so quickly. He’ll do whatever he has to do to defend it. When they return to Osaka for GATE OF DESTINY on 11/01, he will absolutely, positively still be the champion.
> Saito asked the fans to support the Fujii Heya captain in his Dream Gate endeavours.
> 
> Tanizaki accidentally hit Kanda again, leading to Kanda dropkicking him. Tanizaki was then pinned. Dr. Muscle & Metal Warrior made an appearance to extract him from the ring.
> 
> Eita had YAMATO in the Numero Uno when Kotoka came into the ring with a garbage bag. He put it over Eitas’ head then kicked him low. He gave him a Caldera before Doi put him away with the Bakatare.
> Doi explained why afterwards. Punk ass kids like Eita had no place in VerserK. Furthermore, “Eita” was no more. From this point on he was once again Eita Kobayashi. Kotoka wondered why Eita tried to hang around him after the end of the Millennials. Did he have a crush on him? Whatever. He doesn’t care why. Eita was pathetic and weak. He doesn’t need to fight with someone like him.
> Dr. Muscle showed up again, seemingly to save Eita. This was a ruse, as he attacked Eita. Kong gave him a Pineapple Bomber for good measure. Kotoka told him that not only was he going back to being Eita Kobayashi, but he was going back to being a trainee. Blehhhhhhh!
> 
> Shimizu said that even though they didn’t advance to the semi-finals, he thought his team with T-Hawk was pretty good. After consulting with Mochizuki, he decided he should invite T-Hawk to join Dia HEARTS. T-Hawk thanked him for the offer, but he felt that for the sake of the future of DRAGON GATE they should be on opposite sides and create a rivalry. Their exciting matches with each other will be something for fans to look forward to. Still, with VerserK having their official start today, it wasn’t a good idea for him to fight alone any longer. Instead of joining DH, he had other ideas. He asked MONSTER EXPRESS if he could join them. Tozawa was baffled by the idea and wasn’t sure if T-Hawk was serious. T-Hawk assured him that he was, and he would fight to create a new T-Hawk and bring MONSTER EXPRESS back to the front lines. Tozawa polled the fans on the idea. After getting their acceptance, T-Hawk was welcomed into MONSTER EXPRESS. He thanked the fans and his new teammates to close things out.
> 
> The tag league round robin portion ended today. In the A Block, YAMATO & Doi finish in first place with 6 points. K-neSuka also finished with 6 points but lost the match to DoiYAMA. In B Block, Fujii Heya & MONSTER EXPRESS both finished with 5 points. Their match with each other finished in a draw.
> 
> *-Summer Adventure Tag League 2015 A Block-*
> Naruki Doi & YAMATO – 3-1-0 6 Points
> Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kness J.K.S. 3-1-0 6 Points
> BxB Hulk & Kzy 2-2-0 4 Points
> Dragon Kid & Flamita 2-2-0 4 Points
> Eita & Kotoka 0-4-0 0 Points
> 
> *-Summer Adventure Tag League 2015 B Block-*
> Sumo Fujii & Ryo “Sumo” Saito 2-1-1 5 Points
> Masato Yoshino & Akira Tozawa 2-1-1 5 Points
> Shingo Takagi & Cyber Kong 2-2-0 4 Points
> T-Hawk & Big R Shimizu 2-2-0 4 Points
> Gamma & Takehiro Yamamura – 1-3-0 2 Points


----------



## Corey

LilOlMe said:


> Was the Liger/ReDDragon match any good, by the way?


I watched the first half of the show last night (until intermission) and it was my favorite match of the half. Fun stuff with Dorada hitting a beautiful looking pinning sequence.

Didn't watch the opener (just the stuff with Shibata/Naito at the end) and I found it kinda funny that all of Shibata's team looked exactly the same. Like they were all young boy jobbers. :lol

Tanahashi & Sydal vs. Fale & Tonga as well as the Tag Title match were both nothing special imo, although I'd love to see Tana & Sydal keep teaming up if they're gonna win matches with a High Fly Flow/Shooting Star Press combo. Also, totally digging Karl Anderson with the white boots. Keep it up Machine Gun, it's a great look. (Y)

Will watch the 2nd half tonight after the Redskins game.

EDIT: WTF, my sig went back in time again!


----------



## LilOlMe

Thought Kushida/Omega was really good.

Kushida's selling & pained expressions were so great. There was one point where he was in the corner, and looked like he was trying not to break down in tears, and it was just so well done. I was like "awww", lol.

Ibushi/Makabe was not as good as I wanted it to be. Makabe should have been much tougher on him. He's weird, because he's a brawler, but I feel non-brawlers do brawling better than him.

Surprised that Ibushi didn't win. Does anyone think that they'll have a re-match, and _that's_ when Ibushi will win? Ibushi was selling his ass off for Makabe after the match.


----------



## El Dandy

Will they pursue Shibata/Makabe for the NEVER?

He did beat Makabe in the G1. Maybe they'll do that when they need to break the Naito/Shibata program when Naito challenges for the Dome certificate.


----------



## LilOlMe

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Didn't watch the opener (just the stuff with Shibata/Naito at the end) and I found it kinda funny that all of Shibata's team looked exactly the same. Like they were all young boy jobbers. :lol


One of the best parts was the stare-down at the beginning. Shibata wouldn't take his eyes off of him. Shibata's always great when emanating seriousness, intensity, and just...Shibataness, and Naito always cracks me up when he refuses to acknowledge him. 



La Parka said:


> Will they pursue Shibata/Makabe for the NEVER?
> 
> He did beat Makabe in the G1. Maybe they'll do that when they need to break the Naito/Shibata program when Naito challenges for the Dome certificate.


They'd at least put _that_ title on him, right?


----------



## Ozzi MichiFan

*Genichiro Tenryu's retirement show has had the full card announced:*




> _1. Ricky Fuji & Sanshiro Takagi vs. Kikutaro & The Winger
> 
> 2. Meiko Satomura & Tomoko Miyagi vs. DASH Chisako & Sendai Sachiko
> 
> 3. Yoshinari Ogawa & Kendo Kashin vs. NOSAWA Rongai & Kenichiro Arai
> 
> 4. Koki Kitahara, Ryuji Hijikata & Kotaro Nasu vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima, Hikaru Sato & Kazuki Hashimoto
> 
> 5. Yoshiaki Fujiwara & Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Minoru Suzuki & Kazunari Murakami
> 
> 6. Suwama & Kengo Mashimo vs. Kazuyuki Fujita & Yuji Hino
> 
> 7. Genichiro Tenryu Retirement Match: Genichiro Tenryu vs. Kazuchika Okada_



Suwama vs Fujita!!!! they'll finally interact after all these years of build! :mark:


----------



## Corey

What company is running that? I thought All Japan for a second, but it looks like some kind of All Together show. Either way it's pretty cool to see Okada working on a show with all those other freelancers.


----------



## Vårmakos

Tenryu has his own promotion called Tenryu Project that runs shows every now and then. The cards are mostly comprised of freelancers and indie guys.


----------



## LilOlMe

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Ibushi vs. HARASHIMA from February this year. I didn't much care for this, but lots of other people did: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2...ma-super-ddt-harashima-c-vs-kota-ibushi_sport


Crap, they took this one down. Does anyone have a link to this? It's the 2/15/15 DDT match. Thanks.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I'm watching DESTRUCTION in OKAYAMA. :drose


----------



## Leon Knuckles

BAHGAWD KENNY OMEGA WON THE JR TITLE BACK! :drose


----------



## HOJO

Did KUSHIDA really lose the title already?

For what fucking purpose?


----------



## malek

If Time Splitters now don't win junior tag titles, I will be really pi55ed off.


----------



## Zatiel

Ugggh, I'm so bummed that Ibushi failed against Makabe. I thought that was going to be his break into gold after putting in such a great year and G1 for NJPW. It's not like Makabe is compelling with the NEVER title.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Zatiel said:


> Ugggh, I'm so bummed that Ibushi failed against Makabe. I thought that was going to be his break into gold after putting in such a great year and G1 for NJPW. It's not like Makabe is compelling with the NEVER title.


The NEVER Title is a midcard belt. Ibushi will eventually get a Run with the Heavyweight or Intercontinental Championship.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Act Yasukawa said:


> Did KUSHIDA really lose the title already?
> 
> For what fucking purpose?


I know that feel bro. KUSHIDA had the title for only 4-5 months?!

And it would have been cool for Ibushi, a light heavyweight, to hold the NEVER openweight championship. But it would be more cool for him to chase the IC. 

The heavyweight championship has too many people involved at the moment, Okada, Styles, Tanahashi, etc. But it seems like Goto/Nakamura are not done with the IC - so where does Ibushi go? I'm a huge Ibushi fan, so I'm always looking out for his best interests.


----------



## Corey

Leon Knuckles said:


> *I know that feel bro. KUSHIDA had the title for only 4-5 months?!*
> 
> And it would have been cool for Ibushi, a light heavyweight, to hold the NEVER openweight championship. But it would be more cool for him to chase the IC.
> 
> The heavyweight championship has too many people involved at the moment, Okada, Styles, Tanahashi, etc. But it seems like Goto/Nakamura are not done with the IC - so where does Ibushi go? I'm a huge Ibushi fan, so I'm always looking out for his best interests.


Actually, it was only two and half believe it or not. He won it at Dominion (against Omega) which makes the loss even more surprising. Wouldn't think of KUSHIDA as a transitional champ. 

Still haven't watched the second half of Destruction part uno. Maybe tonight... but ROH is on too. Hmmm...


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*So who's watching Destruction in Kobe, right now?*


----------



## Lazyking

I am I forgot what the big matches were lol.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

Lazyking said:


> I am I forgot what the big matches were lol.


*Naito/Shibata, Tanahashi/Fale, and Nakamura/Goto.

Tanahashi's WK10 title shot is on the line, and the loser of Nakamura/Goto can no longer challenge for the IC Title.*


----------



## Vårmakos

That finishing stretch with Sydal/Omega! :mark:


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Naito's mask. :lol*


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Shibata  

Naito sucks.


----------



## BornBad

Tanahashi calling out Naito for a match at King of Pro-Wrestling

Hope Goto wins this one to ending the feud once and for all


----------



## Vårmakos

NAKAMURAWINSLOL. 

Sigh.


----------



## NastyYaffa

S-so we are not getting Shibata/Goto for the IC Title at the Dome?


----------



## BornBad

that's the worst scenario possible...

And Anderson challenging Nakamura.... WTF are they doing with Goto :MAD


----------



## Vårmakos

I bet we get Nakamura/Ibushi at the Dome again because New Japan loves their rematches.


----------



## Stinger Fan

No one sells Kojima's chops better than Karl Anderson


----------



## BornBad

i'm so disappointed about this situation.... fuck 

i wanted Goto to have a long run as ic champion ( we talk about a guy who beat Okada at G1 ) and Nakamura to be unchained of the belt. 

Nakamura win does nothing for either guy here


----------



## NastyYaffa

Stinger Fan said:


> No one sells Kojima's chops better than Karl Anderson


Except for Big Daddy Yum Yum:


----------



## Stinger Fan

NastyYaffa said:


> Except for Big Daddy Yum Yum:


The best in the biz!


----------



## NakNak

AJ vs Nakamura doesn't need to be for the IC title. I hated that Goto lost. This is some shit that WWE would do (including KUSHIDA losing the Jr Title after being champ for 2 months). I love NJPW most of the time, but I hate the booking ATM.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Nakamura wins again, greatest ic champion EVAH!!!

Cant wait to see naitos hijinks, he has the makings of a great heel.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

FUCK ME FOR COMING IN THIS THREAD AND SEEING SPOILERS! :rollins3

But wtf, KUSHIDA lost the title and now Goto too?! What is happening in Japan?! :rollins4


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

Go Shiozaki has resigned from AJPW. Good news for NOAH.


----------



## flag sabbath

Found *Makabe Vs. Ibushi* on dailymotion. Watched on its own (and admittedly spoiled), it has a distinctly mid-card feel with a lack of chemistry holding them back ****1/4*


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

I ♥ KEMONITO;52711698 said:


> Go Shiozaki has resigned from AJPW. Good news for NOAH.


Is it confirmed he's now with NOAH?


----------



## Corey

Full card announced for King of Pro Wrestling. Looks good overall, but yeah there's more rematches. This website won't allow you to copy anything, so here's the link: http://puroresuspirit.net/2015/09/njpw-news-king-of-pro-wrestling-1012-full-card-announced/

Okada vs. Styles for the IWGP Title
Tanahashi vs. Naito for the Tokyo Dome shot
Makabe vs. Ishii for the NEVER Title
Omega vs. Sydal for the Junior Title
reDRagon vs. RPG Vice for the Junior Tag Belts
Honma vs. YOSHI-HASHI
Nakamura, Yano, & Sakuraba vs. Bullet Club (Fale, Anderson, Gallows)


----------



## Vårmakos

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Is it confirmed he's now with NOAH?


It's not. Shiozaki said he's going freelance, though I don't think he would just say he's jumping ship outright. I was really enjoying his run in AJPW and he's the tag champion atm so this must have been something he's been planning for a while.


----------



## Vårmakos

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Full card announced for King of Pro Wrestling. Looks good overall, but yeah there's more rematches. This website won't allow you to copy anything, so here's the link: http://puroresuspirit.net/2015/09/njpw-news-king-of-pro-wrestling-1012-full-card-announced/
> 
> Okada vs. Styles for the IWGP Title
> Tanahashi vs. Naito for the Tokyo Dome shot
> Makabe vs. Ishii for the NEVER Title
> Omega vs. Sydal for the Junior Title
> reDRagon vs. RPG Vice for the Junior Tag Belts
> Honma vs. YOSHI-HASHI
> Nakamura, Yano, & Sakuraba vs. Bullet Club (Fale, Anderson, Gallows)


Looks like Nakamura/Anderson will main event Power Struggle. 

This is why they always put the IC belt back on Shinsuke, he's the only guy they can trust to headline with it.


----------



## Zatiel

Mixed feelings on these NJPW shows. On the one hand, Time/Dragons and Gotoh/Nakamura were great matches. Sydal and Omega had some fun exchanges in that Kobe tag. Shibata did well with Naito again, until that cheating ending, which is especially annoying after all the Bullet Club crap in the last year.

On the other hand, Omega and Nakamura winning their belts back, and Makabe keeping his belt, feels like everything is reset back to what it was before the G1. Ibushi and KUSHIDA haven't actually stepped up. Even Gotoh's hot run seems stunted. Anderson is challenging for the IC belt, as he should after beating Gotoh and Nakamura in the G1, but I don't enjoy him in singles matches nearly as much as other people do. I have no faith in Naito to win the case, and I really don't care to see him go forward either.

It all makes me question what there is to be excited for. Styles/Nakamura would certainly get me going. Really hoping for Ibushi to break out after Wrestle Kingdom.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Watched some of Destruction in Kobe.

*reDRagon vs. Time Splitters* was awful. Absolutely no flow in it whatsoever. And the match definitely went on too long. reDRagon is not good in this kind of matches. ***

*Tanahashi vs. Fale* was really disappointing. I really liked their G1 match (***3/4), but this one just wasn't good. **1/2*

*Nakamura vs. Goto* was pretty much "the usual" from those 2. Took it's time to get going, but once it did, it got good. The last 5 minutes or so were pretty damn great. Good match. *****

So yeah. Naka/Goto is really the only match worth watching out of those 3.


----------



## flag sabbath

Gedo and Jado are steadily booking themselves into a corner from which they can only risk using a select few to main event the major shows. In the process they're reinforcing the glass ceiling, making it less and less likely any of the second tier guys will break through, while consequently diminishing the drawing power of the elite few. It's been on the cards for a while, but the fact that they've done nothing bold to combat the rot is really disappointing.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

flag sabbath said:


> Gedo and Jado are steadily booking themselves into a corner from which they can only risk using a select few to main event the major shows. In the process they're reinforcing the glass ceiling, making it less and less likely any of the second tier guys will break through, while consequently diminishing the drawing power of the elite few. It's been on the cards for a while, but the fact that they've done nothing bold to combat the rot is really disappointing.


If they negatively affect business then they will no longer be bookers.


----------



## amhlilhaus

I ♥ KEMONITO;52711698 said:


> Go Shiozaki has resigned from AJPW. Good news for NOAH.


Nah, hes going to new japan baby!#$÷÷×"£?¥?


----------



## Fighter Daron

Am I alone thinking NJPW booking fucking sucks?


----------



## HOJO

Fighter Daron said:


> Am I alone thinking NJPW booking fucking sucks?


Nope. It's completely fucking dreadful


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

AJ needs to lose the mouthguard.


----------



## Corey

Zatiel said:


> It all makes me question what there is to be excited for. Styles/Nakamura would certainly get me going. Really hoping for Ibushi to break out after Wrestle Kingdom.


You mean, you're NOT excited for Okada vs. Tanahashi again, Bullet Club holding all the mid tier championships again, and Nakamura being Mr. Intercontinental Champion... again? :lol

Who else is guessing that Ishii beats Makabe and they have another match at Power Struggle? hahaha

Did you guys know that it's been FIVE years since someone not named Okada, Tanahashi, or Styles held the IWGP Title? Think about that for a second. October of 2010 is when Kojima won the title. Imagine if during a five year span, only 3 different people held the WWE Championship. Cena, Orton, and Bryan or something. Good LORD there would be so much backlash!

For the past 3 years, Nakamura has literally been trading reigns with transitional champions. It's crazy. Guess how many successful defenses the _other_ champions have made during that time span. Wanna know? Three! That's right, every single Intercontinental Champion not named Shinsuke Nakamura since July 2012 have made a COMBINED three sucessful title defense. You can't make this shit up. :lol Nakamura currently has 15 successful defenses.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Jack Evans 187 said:


> You mean, you're NOT excited for Okada vs. Tanahashi again, Bullet Club holding all the mid tier championships again, and Nakamura being Mr. Intercontinental Champion... again? :lol
> 
> Who else is guessing that Ishii beats Makabe and they have another match at Power Struggle? hahaha
> 
> Did you guys know that it's been FIVE years since someone not named Okada, Tanahashi, or Styles held the IWGP Title? Think about that for a second. October of 2010 is when Kojima won the title. Imagine if during a five year span, only 3 different people held the WWE Championship. Cena, Orton, and Bryan or something. Good LORD there would be so much backlash!
> 
> For the past 3 years, Nakamura has literally been trading reigns with transitional champions. It's crazy. Guess how many successful defenses the _other_ champions have made during that time span. Wanna know? Three! That's right, every single Intercontinental Champion not named Shinsuke Nakamura since July 2012 have made a COMBINED three sucessful title defense. You can't make this shit up. :lol Nakamura currently has 15 successful defenses.


Puro is different. Misawa had a a reign that last over 700 days and multiple other reigns through the 90s for a combined 1700s days.

I prefer their long reigns opposed to other promotions where guys may hold a belt for like a month or two days (TNA).


----------



## flag sabbath

^That's all well and good, but look what happened when AJPW & Noah failed to create new stars.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Did you guys know that it's been FIVE years since someone not named Okada, Tanahashi, or Styles held the IWGP Title? Think about that for a second. October of 2010 is when Kojima won the title. Imagine if during a five year span, only 3 different people held the WWE Championship. Cena, Orton, and Bryan or something. Good LORD there would be so much backlash!





> look what happened when AJPW & Noah failed to create new stars.


It's funny though because NJPW's 2011-2014 and some of 2015 was some of the best wrestling/booking ever. I don't really mind it because NJPW has stars built up that could become world champion. Naito, Goto, Shibata, Nakamura could all become world champion in their next shot. Don't believe me? Did you think Okada was winning the strap in February of 2012? Nope and those aforementioned guys are more established than Okada was then. 

WWE has no legit people who can hold the belt. Even when Rollins won it, he wasn't legit. He still isn't treated like a real star in the booking department so he's just kind of there and world champ for no reason. He got it because he was the best of a shitty situation. All this while Vince thinks he's doing everybody favors by trading wins because that'll get wrestlers over.

I'm looking forward to Okada vs Tanahashi @ WK. Two best wrestlers in the world in front of tens of thousands of people for the most prestigious belt in the world. Yes please.


----------



## Corey

My WWE comparison was only based on how big of a company they are. I have no problem with long reigns. I'm simply saying there's been no variety. Title changes have become very predictable in New Japan since they seem to follow the same formula every year. If AJ hadn't came along, who the hell knows what could've happened. I'm sure after Misawa's 700 day reign, he didn't lose the belt to Kawada, then win it back from Kawada, then lose to Kawada, etc etc. You get what I'm saying here I hope.



AT&T Stadium said:


> It's funny though because NJPW's 2011-2014 and some of 2015 was some of the best wrestling/booking ever. I don't really mind it because NJPW has stars built up that could become world champion. *Naito, Goto, Shibata, Nakamura could all become world champion in their next shot.* Don't believe me? Did you think Okada was winning the strap in February of 2012? Nope and those aforementioned guys are more established than Okada was then.
> 
> WWE has no legit people who can hold the belt. Even when Rollins won it, he wasn't legit. He still isn't treated like a real star in the booking department so he's just kind of there and world champ for no reason. He got it because he was the best of a shitty situation. All this while Vince thinks he's doing everybody favors by trading wins because that'll get wrestlers over.
> 
> *I'm looking forward to Okada vs Tanahashi @ WK. Two best wrestlers in the world in front of tens of thousands of people for the most prestigious belt in the world. Yes please.*


Right, they _could_, but will they? History says no. It's been six years for Nakamura and it seems like he'll be the forever IC Champ trading reigns with people.

Your last paragraph sounds great... but it just happened in the Tokyo Dome. That's all it comes down to here. No variety in the booking. I'm sure it'll be another great match but it's relatively obvious that Okada is winning and I can't get myself all that hyped up for it.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Right, they _could_, but will they? History says no. It's been six years for Nakamura and it seems like he'll be the forever IC Champ trading reigns with people.


My point is that when different wrestlers need to take over, they have the star power to do it, something that Flag said they didn't have. If Tanahashi had to retire because of his back injury, they have Okada, Styles, and Nakamura to pick up the slack already and they have others that will fill Nakamura's spot if he needs to be moved to the main event slot. If Cena retires, who takes his spot?



> Your last paragraph sounds great... but it just happened in the Tokyo Dome. That's all it comes down to here. No variety in the booking.


 To me, it's more of a point of they've main evented 3 of the last 4 years instead of back-to-back years. Even WM had the same (shit) main event two years in a row when they had the star power to do it with Cena and Rock. I'm not arguing that the booking of the Dome shows isn't great, I'm just saying that I'm looking forward to the match. I wasn't defending the booking in that paragraph as much as responding to the apathy you showed in your post about getting it again.


----------



## validreasoning

the issue with new japan has been apparent for a long time

Tanahashi will mainevent his NINTH tokyo dome show this coming january since 2005...cena has only mainevented 5 wrestlemanias in the same period

you could easily say if cenas retires then orton, reigns, lesnar (working more dates), rollins as a face or a fit again bryan takes his spot.. in reality new japan don't have a plan post tanahashi no more than wwe have one post cena. lets be honest tana is the guy and has been the guy for a decade, when he doesn't have the belt or chasing it there is nowhere near as much buzz surrounding the company, he is the guy that gets the casuals to watch, aj styles isn't that person, even okada isn't


----------



## Fighter Daron

I don't understand why people are cockriding NJPW even after this year' shitty G1, EVERYFUCKINGONE knew Tanahashi was winning it to face Okada at the Dome AGAIN. Why would it be interesting to watch then? If you know who the winner is gonna be, where's the whole point? Where's the drama?

I don't get people giving Tanahashi vs. Nakamura 5 stars, it was clear that Tanahashi was gonna win and that he would kick out of, at least, three Boma Yes. It's fucking ridiculous.

No effort given whatsoever and everyone cockriding it.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Fighter Daron said:


> RAGE OF COCKS AND NJPW!!!


I'll say that I've watched since 2011 and have loved it. That was until this year. I've watched not even ten matches from this year. This is a combination of focusing more on work (self employed so I can work as much as I want) and not caring to watch wrestling anymore. I certainly don't give Tana/Naka 5*. My MOTY so far for NJPW is Kyle/KUSHIDA which I thought was absolutely brilliant.

Okada/Tana @ Invasion Attack 2013 was an obvious Okada win as well but for me it still had tons of drama and is my favorite match of the 2010's and possibly of the 2000's.


----------



## Zatiel

Fighter Daron said:


> I don't understand why people are cockriding NJPW even after this year' shitty G1, EVERYFUCKINGONE knew Tanahashi was winning it to face Okada at the Dome AGAIN.


Most people went into the G1 predicting Nakamura would win, so much so that when he was injured journalists scurried to question if they'd rebook the entire tournament. Naito looked like he'd win for a healthy portion of it. Even on the final night it was 50/50 to me.

Also, the G1 was the most fun I had watching wrestling all year. That was more match quality than booking, but calling it "shitty" and accusing people of "cockriding" makes you hard to take seriously.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Zatiel said:


> Most people went into the G1 predicting Nakamura would win, so much so that when he was injured journalists scurried to question if they'd rebook the entire tournament. Naito looked like he'd win for a healthy portion of it. Even on the final night it was 50/50 to me.
> 
> Also, the G1 was the most fun I had watching wrestling all year. That was more match quality than booking, but calling it "shitty" and accusing people of "cockriding" makes you hard to take seriously.


It was clear on January the fourth when Okada walked out of the Dome crying that he would get his revenge against Tanahashi the next year.

And don't get me wrong, there were a few great matches in the G1, come on, there were like 140 matches in the tournament, god forbid some were good. But not the finals whatsoever unless you like people kicking out of the finishers like crazy. The Boma Ye has been so badly raped that Nakamura needs another finisher and quickly.

Look, I loved NJPW 3-4 years ago, that's why I'm so passionate about it, but since Okada came over and took the championship, the booking has become so stale and boring...I can't see any effort.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Fighter Daron said:


> It was clear on January the fourth when Okada walked out of the Dome crying that he would get his revenge against Tanahashi the next year.


What's wrong with great storytelling? He lost at WK 7 to Tana, he then lost at WK 9 to Tana, he realizes he can't get it up on the biggest nights of his life and he cries. Eventually the young kid defeats the King on the grandest stage of them all. I enjoy it.


----------



## Fighter Daron

AT&T Stadium said:


> What's wrong with great storytelling? He lost at WK 7 to Tana, he then lost at WK 9 to Tana, he realizes he can't get it up on the biggest nights of his life and he cries. Eventually the young kid defeats the King on the grandest stage of them all. I enjoy it.


There's nothing wrong with great storytelling, there's something wrong with knowing who will beat who at the main event of the main show of the next year.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Did you guys know that it's been FIVE years since someone not named Okada, Tanahashi, or Styles held the IWGP Title? Think about that for a second. October of 2010 is when Kojima won the title. Imagine if during a five year span, only 3 different people held the WWE Championship. Cena, Orton, and Bryan or something. Good LORD there would be so much backlash!


To NJPW's credit, they have their guys lengthy reigns. In the last 5 years in the WWE, we've had Cena(5x), Punk(2x) , Del Rio(2x) , The Rock(1x) , Orton(2x), Bryan(3x) and Rollins(1x) as champions. In that time, we had very short title reigns

Punk - 462 days for 2 reigns 
Cena - 239 days for 5 reigns
Rock - 70 days for 1 reign
Orton - 189 days for 1 reign
Del Rio - 84 days for 2 reigns
Bryan - 65 days for 3 reigns
Rollins - 184+ days for 1 reign

Tanahashi - 820 days for 3 reigns
AJ Styles - 307 for 2 reigns
Okada - 602+ days for 3 reigns 

NJPW likes to have lengthy reigns, and I agree with that. The WWE for a long time hotshots titles, especially with that money in the bank laying around . Guys held the belts for less than a month in multiple occasions in the past 5 years. At least they're cleaning that up now seeing as Rollins, Lesnar and Orton had lengthy title reigns


----------



## Lariatoh!

For me I've always thought that NJ are just trying to get through 2 millstones this year. 1. the 25th G1- which they wanted Tanahashi to win and 2. The 10th WK Which they want Tana to pass the torch (for the fifth time (I exaggerate)). 

Once this year is done, we will see something new.... If not then my theory is shot and their booking really does suck.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Fighter Daron said:


> There's nothing wrong with great storytelling, there's something wrong with knowing who will beat who at the main event of the main show of the next year.


Don't you go into every super hero or James Bond movie knowing that the hero will always win? It doesn't take away from a good story when the outcome is considered predictable


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Stinger Fan said:


> Don't you go into every super hero or James Bond movie knowing that the hero will always win? It doesn't take away from a good story when the outcome is considered predictable


This + I'm sure WWE knew that everybody knew who would win the "twice in a lifetime" match. The difference here is nobody wanted the WWE match.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Stinger Fan said:


> Don't you go into every super hero or James Bond movie knowing that the hero will always win? It doesn't take away from a good story when the outcome is considered predictable


I don't like James Bond movies and no, I don't wanna see Okada and Tanahashi for the fourth hundred time.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Fighter Daron said:


> I don't like James Bond movies and no, I don't wanna see Okada and Tanahashi for the fourth hundred time.


Way to ignore the argument but I understand not wanting to see Okada vs Tanahashi but my point still stands about "predictability" . Most things are predictable , heroes win villains lose yet people still flock to the movies and tv shows to see it happen.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

After Okada and Tanahashi faced each other 3 times in 10 months in 2013, they didn't face each other again for 15 months and now for exactly one year. I don't see the big deal. They're clearly the top two guys in the promotion and should face each other. Imagine if Rock and SCSA only faced each other three times while in their prime. I, for one, would feel sad.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Stinger Fan said:


> Way to ignore the argument but I understand not wanting to see Okada vs Tanahashi but my point still stands about "predictability" . Most things are predictable , heroes win villains lose yet people still flock to the movies and tv shows to see it happen.


You can compare a 120 min fil with a year long story that hijacks the main event scene. If this was a movie, I'd see Okada getting beat and crying and then the rematch when he finally beats Tanahashi at the Dome, but they are making that movie endure a whole year and I'm bored.


----------



## antoniomare007

Fighter Daron said:


> You can compare a 120 min fil with a year long story that hijacks the main event scene. If this was a movie, I'd see Okada getting beat and crying and then the rematch when he finally beats Tanahashi at the Dome, but they are making that movie endure a whole year and I'm bored.


And the journey to the rematch has been uninspired and boring as fuck. Very little has happened in the year leading up to Tana and Okada's "forget about Invasion Attack 2013, THIS is the real passing of the torch" match. 

I remember people saying Gedo had this big plan about Okada having to hit rock bottom and climb back up in an epic and emotional journey. At the end of the day he had like 2 months of being "down" and it was back to Rainmaikah and the same booking Gedo has given us for the last 3 years.

Matches are still good and shows can be enjoyable because of them. But New Japan's booking is as conservative and boring as WWE's. Great roster than is wasted in the same angles and feuds.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

I am more sick of ishii/makabe

Makabe vs anybody else at tokyo dome please. Him dropping the title to ibushi, anderson, goto or shibata would be so much better than another ishii match

Ishii should team with yoshi-hashi to go after the tag belts


----------



## Lariatoh!

Before the awesomeness of heel Naito, I wanted Ishii to turn on Chaos and have him go after at least the IC belt. Ishii had to be 2014 MVP. His matches were amazing. He deserved some sort of spotlight. A heel Ishii could have really done wonders for him and pushed another guy to the top of NJPW. A part form him continuing churning out great matches he's lost in the shuffle ...


----------



## Miguel De Juan

flag sabbath said:


> ^That's all well and good, but look what happened when AJPW & Noah failed to create new stars.


Kota Ibushi can't hold the belt until he leaves DDT.

He won the New Japan cup and headlined with AJ Styles and beat Styles in a rematch.

They have faith in him but they can't do anything until he leaves DDT.

Top brass have faith in Shibata but Gedo does not because of bad blood.

Naito is being rebuilt as a major heel.

New Japan is working on their nxt program because they realize they need fresh blood.


----------



## flag sabbath

Miguel De Juan said:


> Kota Ibushi can't hold the belt until he leaves DDT.
> 
> He won the New Japan cup and headlined with AJ Styles and beat Styles in a rematch.
> 
> They have faith in him but they can't do anything until he leaves DDT.
> 
> Top brass have faith in Shibata but Gedo does not because of bad blood.
> 
> Naito is being rebuilt aas a major heel.
> 
> New Japan is working on their nxt program because they realize they need fresh blood.


The potential is undoubtedly there, and G&J have already struck gold twice this decade with Okada and AJ, so they're more than capable of moving things on after WK10. I just think they haven't done themselves any favours this year with the ultra conservative approach. 

I hope you're right about Naito, but again they could have pulled the trigger at the G1 instead of jobbing him to Gallows and Tenzan at the death. And right now he's being rebuilt as a Tanahashi Dome stepping stone (at the expense of Shibata).


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Gedo and Jedo will be out if they fail. People are acting like they are booking WCW 2000 all over again.

2014-2016 is a transition period. 2013 was white hot.

If they can nab Go, Ibushi, and then pull the trigger on Naito they will be golden.

Kushida dropping the junior belt is the only thing I am miffed about.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

Taguchi can do his eddie cosplay and do the shimmy and 3 amigos all he wants

Naito is really embodying the rudo aspect from lucha. He's reminding me of '97 heel eddie guerrero so much

They really need to unify the tag titles to have a respectable division

Jr tag belts make zero sense


----------



## 304418

Lariatoh! said:


> For me I've always thought that NJ are just trying to get through 2 millstones this year. 1. the 25th G1- which they wanted Tanahashi to win and 2. The 10th WK Which they want Tana to pass the torch (for the fifth time (I exaggerate)).
> 
> Once this year is done, we will see something new.... If not then my theory is shot and their booking really does suck.


Right. Plus there is the Suzukigun angle in NOAH that hasn’t wrapped up yet. And their partnership with ROH is set to expand next year. Plus, Go Shiozaki apparently left AJPW recently and might be coming to New Japan for all we know.

So it would be probably be best to wait a little while longer before dismissing New Japan’s booking, even if it has been less than stellar recently. Hopefully after WK10, they will be back on form with the interesting NJPW style booking that we like and will try new things instead of continuing with the repetitive WWE style stuff that they have been doing recently which is stale and boring.


----------



## El Dandy

Was out of town and couldn't watch, but not really surprised by the results on surface.

Okada/Tana is fine, I really just take exception to the IC title booking. lel at Nakamura still being stuck with the IC for the 14th time. It's beyond tired. 

As has been written one thousand times, NJPW's booking has been stale for a few years now.

I scoffed at it when others said it because I was still enchanted by it being different and I was excited by it. Once you grow attached to guys and realize that the glass ceiling is a real thing there, it becomes just as frustrating WWE. yeah, they don't insult your intelligence as a fan, but damn I have a hard wanting to make time for this when it has been the same shit for years.

I started watching at Wk7, and it's like a vortex: Tana/Okada for the HW, Nakamura with the IC, Shibata still being humbled.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

The talent is there. We only have one match set for wk.

Nakamura vs Naito at wkX needs to happen


----------



## BornBad

IMO Goto is going to have his rematch and final match for awhile vs Shinsuke at WKX. It's obvious than Anderson have zero chnace to win at Power Struggle


----------



## Fighter Daron

BornBad said:


> IMO Goto is going to have his rematch and final match for awhile vs Shinsuke at WKX. It's obvious than Anderson have zero chnace to win at Power Struggle


I thought Goto can't challenge again for the title as long as Nakamura is champion.


----------



## Lord Humongous

First time in this discussion. I really don't understand all the hate for NJPW and their booking. Also heel Naito is currently the best thing about NJPW. JMO


----------



## rockdig1228

Lord Humongous said:


> First time in this discussion. I really don't understand all the hate for NJPW and their booking. Also heel Naito is currently the best thing about NJPW. JMO


I can understand the comments about the booking being stale, but as an English-speaking audience I think we overlook some important factors.

First off, we aren't the people who really matter to the bottom line of New Japan. It's easy to forget that when New Japan World is available to us, but by most accounts the subscription service isn't a huge moneymaker for them. By and large, it's the live audience that make up the bulk of NJPW's profit. They aren't booking shows to appease us, they book shows to appease the people actually coming to the building.

With that said, you absolutely have to take into account who the biggest drawing stars are: Tanahashi, Nakamura & Okada are unquestionably their big 3. Styles & Ibushi are right there too and have a sellout in Tokyo (Invasion Attack) under their belt this year to prove it. And now leading into the Tokyo Dome show, it's just smart business to put your absolute biggest draws in positions to have big time matches.

Wrestle Kingdom isn't like Wrestlemania yet, where the show can draw based on the name & spectacle alone. The card still matters on these shows. So even if it's boring to us, NJPW knows they can pop a huge house with Okada/Tanahashi headlining and Nakamura in a featured match (my personal guess is against Styles, since they have yet to face off).

And like [USER]Lariatoh![/USER] mentioned, I also think that we'll see a slight shift in the players at the top after Wrestle Kingdom this year.


----------



## 304418

Lord Humongous said:


> First time in this discussion. I really don't understand all the hate for NJPW and their booking. Also heel Naito is currently the best thing about NJPW. JMO


No one hates New Japan's booking. Everyone usually loves it actually, and don’t really think of it that much. But their booking post G1 has been a little bland and/or confusing, mainly with the IC and Jr belts, and to a lesser extent, NEVER belts, as well as challengers for Okada’s belt leading to WK10. Although no one can deny that Okada and Styles have excellent chemistry together and that Okada vs Tanahashi at WK10 is a shoe in at this point, with Goto and Nakamura going over Okada in the G1, you would have thought it would have been major deal in the lead up to WK10, and that one of them, if not both, would be challenging for the belt over Styles. I don’t like to negatively critique NJ and would rather just enjoy the show than worry about booking, but critiques must be noted.

I know why I am not subscribed to NJPWWorld at the moment or been watching much NJPW lately, and it has nothing to do with their booking.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

Booking Is stale but match quality hides it


----------



## LilOlMe

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Ibushi vs. HARASHIMA from February this year. I didn't much care for this, but lots of other people did: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2...ma-super-ddt-harashima-c-vs-kota-ibushi_sport
> 
> They had a rematch too: https://vimeo.com/126762347


Watched the rematch, but can't find the February match anywhere.

In the rematch, loved Ibushi's demented smile after looking like he was knocked down for the count. That moment was so great, especially combined with Ibushi's aggression shortly after. Another example of why people say that secretly he's a sociopath/serial killer, lol.

Also thought the chain wrestling at the beginning was great, even though the crowd was completely dead for it. The way they worked for the reversals was great.

Too bad Ibushi didn't do long term selling of the ribs, because he was doing subtle stuff during the attacks that was just great. Like turning his entire body toward the ropes when Harashima was stalking him & attacking the ribs around the ring.

Overall, extremely enjoyable, with some really great micro stuff, and great excitement at the end. Harashima was so much more impressive in this match than in the one with Tanahashi. 

Loved the way they built to the kickfest, the same way many do with chop or forearm fests.

Good watch.



Jack Evans 187 said:


> He wrestled Okada in DDT!? Well this has to be good: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x13b4e5_kota-ibushi-vs-kazuchika-okada-ddt_sport


Okada match was also fun. Watched it awhile ago, so don't remember a lot of my thoughts, but the crowd was really hot for it from the beginning. More evidence of me saying that Okada tends to raise the electricity of a room when he enters.



antoniomare007 said:


> His match against Daisuke is pretty great too.


Are you talking about this?:
Kota Ibushi vs Daisuke Sekimoto (c) for DDT KO-D Openweight Championship [DDT Dramatic Fantasia 273]
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xeul77_ddt-dramatic-fantasia-273-ddt-ko-d_sport

If not, which match specifically, please?


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Here's the Suzuki vs. Sugiura match which happened last month. People are high on it, from what I've read:
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x38026h_minoru-suzuki-c-vs-takashi-suigura-noah_sport


----------



## flag sabbath

^Newer DDT stuff has started turning up on Veoh, along with AJPW, BJW, Wrestle-1, Noah etc.


----------



## LilOlMe

flag sabbath said:


> ^Newer DDT stuff has started turning up on Veoh, along with AJPW, BJW, Wrestle-1, Noah etc.


Yeah, that's a good thing, but unfortunately that match isn't on there. 

Could someone recommend some good Harashima matches, please? Preferably ones that could be easily found on Dailymotion, Veoh, Youtube, etc.


----------



## Vårmakos

LilOlMe said:


> Yeah, that's a good thing, but unfortunately that match isn't on there.
> 
> Could someone recommend some good Harashima matches, please? Preferably ones that could be easily found on Dailymotion, Veoh, Youtube, etc.


A lot has been removed, but here are some recommendations from what little I could find:
HARASHIMA/Antonio Honda
HARASHIMA/Shigehiro Irie
HARASHIMA/Kenny Omega/Isami Kodaka


----------



## BornBad

The split blocks and matches have been announced for this years NOAH Global League 2015.



A BLOCK

Takashi Sugiura
Naomichi Marufuji
Masato Tanaka
Chris Hero
Quiet Storm
Lance Archer
Davey Boy Smith Jr.
Satoshi Kojima

B BLOCK

Minoru Suzuki
Shelton X Benjamin
Takashi Iizuka
Muhammed Yone
Maybach Taniguchi
Katsuhiko Nakajima
Mitsuhiro Kitamiya
Colt "Boom Boom" Cabana


----------



## Corey

Looks like they put everyone notable in A Block and then said B Block can get the champ and whoever's left. HUGELY skewed imo.


----------



## Vårmakos

Suzuki has yet to be pinned so I imagine they'll go for Marufuji/Suzuki in the finals.

I pity everyone in B Block who have to wrestle Iizuka in a singles match.


----------



## Concrete

Block B is absolutely terrifying. Wish so bad Hero and Suzuki were in the same Block. If not now then when? Also, the whole thing lacks juice so *SHRUGS*


----------



## Fighter Daron

BornBad said:


> A BLOCK
> 
> Takashi Sugiura
> Naomichi Marufuji
> Masato Tanaka
> Chris Hero
> Satoshi Kojima
> 
> B BLOCK
> 
> Minoru Suzuki
> Shelton X Benjamin
> Maybach Taniguchi
> Katsuhiko Nakajima
> Colt "Boom Boom" Cabana


Better than the G1.


----------



## Corey

Vårmakos said:


> Suzuki has yet to be pinned so I imagine they'll go for Marufuji/Suzuki in the finals.


Don't they have another GHC Title match coming up?


----------



## BornBad

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Don't they have another GHC Title match coming up?


it hasn't been decided yet.

some rumors on the net say the match is going to happen at Wrestle Kingdom 10


----------



## SuzukiGUN

Been away from noah for a while. Hows the suzuki gun angle going? Currently watching minoru vs sugiura


----------



## antoniomare007

LilOlMe said:


> Watched the rematch, but can't find the February match anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about this?:
> Kota Ibushi vs Daisuke Sekimoto (c) for DDT KO-D Openweight Championship [DDT Dramatic Fantasia 273]
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xeul77_ddt-dramatic-fantasia-273-ddt-ko-d_sport
> 
> If not, which match specifically, please?


Yeah, that's the one.


----------



## Genking48

Credit: iheartdg.com
Check out the new site, sexy design, and a store to come where you'll be able to buy DG merch!


> *10/08/2015 Tokyo, Korakuen Hall – 1850 Attendance THE GATE OF VICTORY*
> *0. *El Lindaman{W}, Yosuke♡Santa Maria (4:44 Locomotion German Suplex Hold) Super Shisa{L}, Shachhoko BOY
> *1. *Masato Yoshino, Akira Tozawa, T-Hawk{W} (14:21 Night Ride) Dragon Kid, Kzy{L}, Flamita
> *2. *Jimmy Kanda{W}, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!! (8:17 Diving Elbow Drop) Eita, Draztick Boy{L}
> *3. *Jimmy Susumu{W}, Kaito Ishida (12:16 Jumbo no Kachi!) Ryo “Jimmy” Saito, Takehiro Yamamura{L}
> *4. *YAMATO{W}, Naruki Doi, Mondai Ryu (18:17 Gallaria) BxB Hulk{L}, Masaaki Mochizuki, Big R Shimizu
> *5. *Jimmy Kness J.K.S. (14:45 Hikari no Wa) Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin
> *6. *Open the Triangle Gate Championship Match: CIMA, Gamma, Don Fujii{W} (20: Gedo Clutch) Shingo Takagi{L}, Cyber Kong, Kotoka
> _*3rd Defense_
> 
> Tozawa fell from the post during his customary ring entrance. Yoshino teased him a bit, and they shared some banter. Tozawa blamed the whole thing on his new ring costume being 3cm shorter than his older costume. Yoshino wasn’t buying that, but he quickly changed subjects to T-Hawk. He asked the new ME member to address the fans. He introduced himself as the newest member of MONSTER EXPRESS and told the fans to enjoy themselves tonight.
> DiaHEARTS came out at this point. He talked about Flamita joining them. He also teased Tozawa for his tumble. Yoshino countered by reminding DK that he had to miss two weeks of matches after hurting himself during his ring entrance. DK was furious and demanded the match started.
> 
> VERZERK attacked Eita after his match. Doi lamented yet another boring, useless Eita match. He introduced VERZERK & their concept of berzerk fighters to the Tokyo fans. He passed the microphone to the most berzerk of all, Kotoka. Blehhhhzerk was going to take the Triangle Gate in the main event and thus control all the blehhhhhhlts in the company. Blehhhhhhh!
> 
> Hulk appeared to reinjure his troublesome shoulder in the latter stage of the VERZERK vs. DH tag. Backstage Doi said it wasn’t an accident. It was pretty awesome, actually. YAMATO hoped DK & Flamita were watching their domination tonight. That is what is waiting for them next weekend in the Twin Gate match.
> Mochizuki only spoke briefly about Hulk. He knows Hulk is like him in that he will soldier through injuries. If this ends up being serious he will try and talk him into taking time off. Hulk had no comment.
> 
> Horiguchi asked Tanizaki if today’s’ match helped him put the recent troubles with the Jimmyz behind him. He was a pro wrestler, and this is how they settle things. He had a great match with Kness today. Let that wash away his troubles. Tanizaki refused. Everyone was so quick to accept Kness into the unit. Well. Either Kness goes or he goes. Kagetoras’ music hit. He appeared on crutches (and with a large beard) to talk some sense into Tanizaki. He as still going to be out for some time while he rehabs his knee. He wants to return to the Jimmyz, but not this Jimmyz. He asked Tanizaki to reconcile with them, for his sake and for the sake of the Jimmyz. It appeared to be successful. Tanizaki apologized for his recent behavior. When he gets mad about something he does really stupid things. From here on, the Jimmyz would move forward with 7 members. Handshakes and hugs were shared, followed by the first ever 7 man Jimmyz Train.
> The peace was short lived. Tanizaki attacked Kagetora from behind, giving him the Implant. VERZERK came out joined the attack. As was now evident, Tanizaki was introduced as the newest berserk fighter, Naoki Tanizaki of VERZERK. Mr. Quu Quu Toyonaka Dolphin was done. He was once again the out of control Naoki Tanizaki. He stripped off his Jimmyz colours, then donned the VERZERK colours. Kotoka demanded the champions come out for the main event. They hit the ring and the match immediately started.
> 
> Punch Tominaga interfered in the late stages of the match to attack Takagi. He Osaka06 joined in on a 3 way PT Kick that allowed Fujii to score the pin. VERZERK attacked him, but Eita made the save. He was joined by El Lindaman, Ishida, & Yamamura. Lindaman demolished Mondai Ryu with the Locomotion Germans then a kata-ha-jime. Eita announced that along with PT they were making a new unit for the sake of destroying VERZERK. He asked CIMA to join forces with them. CIMA was flabbergasted at first, but he quickly warmed up to the idea. PT was real fucking cool today. Lindaman was doing his thing. Ishida & Yamamura were already ready to hit the front lines. Yeah. It had been a long time since he had a hand in creating a new unit. He was in. So was Gamma, and so was Fujii….
> Fujii apologized. He had some other plans. He talked about the events in Hakata this past weekend. He really hated VERZERK, but he knew some others who hated them even more. He called out the JIMMYZ. He asked them to join him for an all out war with VERZERK. But it would not be the Jimmyz. He talked about the tag league and the Fujii Heya team. Saito mentioned that he did only wear that costume 5 times. Fujii Heya would enter the ring one more time. But this time, all the Jimmyz would wear sumo style costumes. They wouldn’t be the Jimmyz. They would be the Sumoz. All were given Sumo styled names. Both sides agreed to all out war in the November Korakuen. Doi pointed out that there were 7 members of VERZERK, but only 6 Sumoz. Saito asked the new unit if he could borrow PT for one night.
> GM Yagi announced the rules. It will be under best 2 out of 3 rules. The first match will be a singles match. The second will be a regular tag team match. The third and final one will be an 8 man tag.
> Takagi promised to force Tominaga back into indentured servitude. VERZERK left.
> Saito had one more thing, regarding PT. His hairline is pretty similar to Horiguchis’. Kagetora is out for awhile. It was decided that for his Sumoz stint, PT will be called Sumo Hagetora.
> 
> The Jimmyz & the new unit had some playful banter to close things out. CIMA talked about their formation being totally upstaged by the Jimmyz. Everyone was very impressed with Lindamans’ cape so CIMA mused that the everyone in the unit should wear one. Horiguchi asked them to join in on a Jimmyz Train to close things out. CIMA suggested that since there were 13 of them they should have one person ride on someone elses shoulders and do a 2 story Jimmyz Train. That is exactly what they did.


----------



## just1988

*So my brother lives in Japan and has been asking me to visit for years and I finally booked a flight out and when I did I checked if there were any shows in Tokyo and low and behold there's one on Oct 12 (the day I arrive.) So he buys us tickets and I assume it's just a regular old house show, I check online last night and see it's a PPV!

So, a little help to put things into perspective please? NJPW King Of Pro-Wrestling 2015, what kind of level show is this within the NJPW world? We talking the equivalent of a SummerSlam or more of a Backlash?*


----------



## seabs

*Any of the Ryoguku shows are major shows and only behind Wrestle Kingdom. October 12th show is a very major one. Top 4 card of the year for them.*


----------



## flag sabbath

just1988 said:


> *So my brother lives in Japan and has been asking me to visit for years and I finally booked a flight out and when I did I checked if there were any shows in Tokyo and low and behold there's one on Oct 12 (the day I arrive.) So he buys us tickets and I assume it's just a regular old house show, I check online last night and see it's a PPV!
> 
> So, a little help to put things into perspective please? NJPW King Of Pro-Wrestling 2015, what kind of level show is this within the NJPW world? We talking the equivalent of a SummerSlam or more of a Backlash?*


Oh it's a biggie for sure with a strong line up. Should be a fantastic live experience. Enjoy!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Hey guys, what time does the show start EST in the USA? I am interested in watching.*


----------



## Corey

Legit BOSS said:


> *Hey guys, what time does the show start EST in the USA? I am interested in watching.*


4 AM if I'm not mistaken. AKA way too fucking early.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Jack Evans 187 said:


> 4 AM if I'm not mistaken. AKA way too fucking early.


*I can't be up that early. I have to go to work at 8 :sasha3.*


----------



## Genking48

Every US PPV for me, finally gonna be able to just wake up and turn on a PPV


----------



## El Dandy

Card looks weak, but I expect a big angle to happen in Styles/Okada.

Maybe we see a BC beat down of Okada after the match and Nakamura finally shows up and we get that first Styles/Nakamura interaction. Time to hopefully plant those Tokyo Dome seeds with AJ. or maybe they do a surprise change and Styles wins it (but then drops it back to Okada at Power Struggle).

or maybe WORLD FAMOUSU YOSHITATSU hits the ring and cashes in his World Famous in the Bank contract and pins Okada :mark:


----------



## flag sabbath

By my reckoning it's at 3am eastern - 4pm Tokyo with a 13hr gap, no?


----------



## Vårmakos

I have a feeling  Sombra is going to be involved in Tanahashi/Naito. :mark:


----------



## BornBad

card is a bit weak but i'm looking forward for some bouts like Kenny Omega vs Matt Sydal, Naito vs Tanahashi and obviously the last meeting between Styles and Rainmaker for a while


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The only match I'm REALLY interested in is Okada vs. Styles. I'll find one way or another to watch it.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Legit BOSS said:


> *The only match I'm REALLY interested in is Okada vs. Styles. I'll find one way or another to watch it.*


You're never going to be *really* interested in matches that don't include Styles, Okada, or Nakamura if you don't watch full shows and understand backstories, as is the case with all wrestling. But people's time is valuable and doing so isn't always an option, so it's understandable.

Pretty unfortunate that my dedicated thread isn't getting much love, I tried to model it after the NXT Respect one. It's 3am Eastern FYI.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> You're never going to *really* interested in matches that don't include Styles, Okada, or Nakamura if you don't watch full shows and understand backstories, as is the case with all wrestling. But people's time is valuable and doing so isn't always an option, so it's understandable.
> 
> Pretty unfortunate that my dedicated thread isn't getting much love, I tried to model it after the NXT Respect one. It's 3am Eastern FYI.


*Well, you're right, but I like tag team wrestling too, and would be interested if The Young Bucks were on the card :draper2. I thoroughly enjoyed that multi team spotfest at WK 9.*


----------



## Lariatoh!

Are the vets in the eight man tag a stable?

Edit: If not they should be...


----------



## Stinger Fan

What the hell happened in the Junior Tag team Title match?


----------



## NastyYaffa

I thought they were gonna save this for WK10, but since it's happening at Power Struggle, I am guessing Ishii/Ibushi at the Dome.


----------



## Fighter Daron

NastyYaffa said:


> I thought they were gonna save this for WK10, but since it's happening at Power Struggle, I am guessing Ishii/Ibushi at the Dome.


Oh, they could go all the way and rename the company New Japan Rematches :lol


----------



## Corey

New Japan is doing a Super Jr. Tag Team Tournament throughout the Road to Power Struggle shows. It's 8 teams and first round matches occur on 10/24 in Korakuen Hall. Semi Finals will be on 11/1.

Time Splitters vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet
The Young Bucks vs. Mascara Dorada & Ryusuke Taguchi
RPG Vice vs. Kenny Omega & Chase Owens
reDRagon vs. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask

The finals will go down at Power Struggle.

Also, Hirooki Goto is facing EVIL (Watanabe) at Power Struggle. That could be awesome.


----------



## Morrison17

Styles lost clean and we're gonna got ANOTHER Okada vs. tanahashi match. #FuckThisCompy 

Eh, atleast Anderson vs KING is looking promising.


----------



## Lariatoh!

That Timesplitters v Sydal/Richochet match... Holy shit!!!!! Can't wait for that d.a.m.n.!!!!


----------



## Ozzi MichiFan

A big upset in M-Pro's Futaritabi 2015 "Incredible Tag League" finals!



Michinoku Pro - English (Facebook Page) said:


> *Results:*
> 
> - M-Pro 2015.10.10 -
> _1. Taro Nohashi defeated Ayumu Gunji
> 2. Rui Hyugaji & Mr. Excellent defeated Kenbai & Manuel Majoli
> 3. Syu Brahman, Kei Brahman & The Great Sasuke defeated Eagles Mask, Yappe-man #1 & Yappe-man #2
> 4. Futaritabi 2015 B Block Bye Round: Manjimaru & Yappe-man #3 defeated Daichi Sasaki & Kinya Oyanagi
> 5. Kesen Numajiro & GAINA defeated Ken45° & Takeshi Minamino_
> 
> - M-Pro 2015.10.11 -
> _1. Daichi Sasaki & Manuel Majoli defeated Mr. Excellent & Kinya Oyanagi
> 2. GAINA, Kesen Numajiro & Yappe-man #1 defeated Eagles Mask, Rui Hyugaji & Kenbai
> 3. Takeshi Minamino & Syu Brahman fought to a draw
> 4. Futaritabi 2015 B Block Semi-Final: Ken45° & Yappe-man #2 defeated Yappe-man #3 & Manjimaru
> 5. Futaritabi 2015 A Block Semi-Final: Ken45° & The Great Sasuke & Taro Nohashi defeated Ayumu Gunji & Kei Brahman_
> 
> - M-Pro 2015.10.12 -
> _1. Manjimaru defeated Kenbai
> 2. Yappe-man #3 defeated Yappe-man #1 & Eagles Mask
> 3. Syu & Kei Brahman defeated Mr. Excellent & Manuel Majoli
> 4. Takeshi Minamino defeated Ayumu Gunji
> 5. GAINA, Rui Hyugaji & Daichi Sasaki defeated Kinya Oyanagi, Jinsei Shinzaki & Kesen Numajiro
> 6. Futaritabi 2015 Final: Yappe-man #2 & Ken45° defeated The Great Sasuke & Taro Nohashi_


----------



## Samaael

I've just done big poopoo


----------



## Eliko

it's official .


----------



## NastyYaffa

Eliko said:


> it's official .


Can't wait. Actually just started re-watching their previous matches against each other to get myself even more hyped.


----------



## Eliko

NastyYaffa said:


> Can't wait. Actually just started re-watching their previous matches against each other to get myself even more hyped.


haha me to


----------



## Fighter Daron

Eliko said:


> it's official .


This caught me off guard. Unexpected.


----------



## Vårmakos

EVIL for the most original ring name of the year.


----------



## flag sabbath

Vårmakos said:


> [N]EVIL[LE] for the most original ring name of the year.


Hmmm


----------



## almostfamous

Vårmakos said:


> EVIL for the most original ring name of the year.


I'm interested in what they do with the guy. He showed me nothing in ROH, but you could say the same with Okada in TNA back in the day.


----------



## Ham and Egger

What kind of coke were they snorting when they decided to give him the name EVIL????


----------



## Zatiel

I wonder what they'll call him when he eventually turns face.


----------



## Corey

Zatiel said:


> I wonder what they'll call him when he eventually turns face.


SMILES


----------



## Joshi Judas

EVIL :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Will be even funnier if Naito actually came up with that name himself, thinking it's so cool :maury


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I just finished NJPW Destruction in Kobe. It was a fun PPV. But damn, I didn't think Nakamura would win the IC title back. I am not understanding this booking with the IC and JR Heavyweight titles, but I'll go along with it. Next show is NJPW King of Pro Wrestling in English commentary. :mark:


----------



## Flair Shot

Vårmakos said:


> EVIL for the most original ring name of the year.


Hey atleast it's better then Místic 2.0. :lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Wrestle Kingdom is shaping up nicely.

IC Championship Match
Karl Anderson vs Shinsuke Nakamura (c)

NEVER Openweight Match
Tomoaki Honma vs Tomohiro Ishii (c)

IWGP Championship Match
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (c)

I am sure redDragon and Kenny Omega will defend their titles. AJ Styles needs a match though.

Watanabe is back! He will probably tag with Tetsuya Naito vs Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata.


----------



## Corey

Leon Knuckles said:


> Wrestle Kingdom is shaping up nicely.
> 
> IC Championship Match
> Karl Anderson vs Shinsuke Nakamura (c)
> 
> NEVER Openweight Match
> Tomoaki Honma vs Tomohiro Ishii (c)


Those two matches are happening at Power Struggle next month, breh. Tana/Okada is the only thing made for Wrestle Kingdom so far. 

Guessing that we'll somehow get to Nakamura vs. Styles for the IC Title, but who knows.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Oh shit I didnt even know about Power Struggle. :banderas


----------



## Joshi Judas

Nakamura vs Styles HAS to happen at WK. Don't know what other match would make sense for these two guys.

Maybe Ishii vs Ibushi? Lets see what they have Shibata do this year.


----------



## Flair Shot

PENTAGON said:


> Nakamura vs Styles HAS to happen at WK. Don't know what other match would make sense for these two guys.
> 
> Maybe Ishii vs Ibushi?* Lets see what they have Shibata do this year.*


Tag with Goto vs Naito & EVIL perhaps?


----------



## just1988

*Don't know if anyone is interested but i picked up some NJPW trading cards when I was out in Tokyo this past week, if not please ignore the following video...





*


----------



## Lariatoh!

Really? His name's EVIL??? 













So much fun we can have with this....


----------



## LilOlMe

Just a heads up for those who have NJPW World, they've randomly put up the NJPW in Taiwan show that happened a few days ago. 

Was a surprise, since they didn't advertise that NJPW World would have that.

Here's the card (scroll down a little):
http://www.njpw.co.jp/english/match/card.php?e=1051

Will definitely be checking out that main event.


----------



## EliranGooner

LilOlMe said:


> Just a heads up for those who have NJPW World, they've randomly put up the NJPW in Taiwan show that happened a few days ago.
> 
> Was a surprise, since they didn't advertise that NJPW World would have that.
> 
> Here's the card (scroll down a little):
> http://www.njpw.co.jp/english/match/card.php?e=1051
> 
> Will definitely be checking out that main event.


Finlay vs Kushida also sounds like a fun match.
Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## cablegeddon

@ Great voyage 2015, Minoru Suzuki was billed as 178 cm and 102 kg. I mean, really? Really?

I'm no expert but I hang out at the gym and there's no way he's 102 kg, that's 225 lb - No way. Ridiculous.


----------



## EliranGooner

How can I watch Puro promotions like DDT or NOAH? I found very few of their shows on XWT and generally online.


----------



## flag sabbath

EliranGooner said:


> How can I watch Puro promotions like DDT or NOAH? I found very few of their shows on XWT and generally online.


RealHero120 on Veoh has a bunch of recent stuff upped.


----------



## LilOlMe

EliranGooner said:


> How can I watch Puro promotions like DDT or NOAH? I found very few of their shows on XWT and generally online.


What Flag Sabbath said. The same uploader also posts on DailyMotion, but I think without the numbers at the end of his name.

Also, this thread is great. He & others update the latest "other" Japanese promotion uploads (like NOAH, DDt, etc.):
http://www.voicesofwrestling.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=236&start=75



EliranGooner said:


> Finlay vs Kushida also sounds like a fun match.
> Thanks for letting us know.


Watched it, and it was. They had a good chemistry, which I suspected would be the case.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Tetsuya Naito is my favorite heel wrestler these days. He's lazy and just doesn't give a fuck about anything! He's everything a heel should be!


----------



## malek

What Time Splitters did to piss Gedo off so much ?!


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

malek said:


> What Time Splitters did to piss Gedo off so much ?!


The jrs. tag division needs more teams. Unless you want to see the same 3 teams go after it every month. 

So the subtle DDT vs NJPW storyline continued on Saturday when Ibushi who was scheduled to face Yukio Sakaguchi suddenly was taken off the card the day of the show. The reason they gave was Ibushi had a fever. This is the second show Ibushi has missed within a week of a scheduled NJ date. If the pattern continues then we can predict Ibushi takes the fall in the tag match vs Okada/Sakuraba. Something to look out for.


----------



## LilOlMe

@Jack Evans 187 you asked awhile ago for the best Goto/Shibata tags. Well Goto/Shibata vs. Anderson/Gallows at New Beginning 2015 [2/11/2015] might take the cake of the ones I've seen. Big Meltz gave it ***3/4. It was cool to see Shibata fighting from beneath, and building to that "fuck the both of you" type of performance, and the last three minutes were rousing. Definitely give it a watch when you're in the mood.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Recommend FOR ALL the Goto/Shibata/Makabe vs. Young Lions match on the 10/24/15 show. Almost skipped the match, and SO glad I didn't. Captain NJ was originally supposed to be in it, but thank God they got rid of the dead weight. Also, Makabe literally just did two moves in the match, so that was good.

It was all the Goto/Shibata vs. Young Lions show. Goto seemed in a bad mood, which was terrific. Just brutalizing the fuck out of them. Loved Shibata just tagging in to try to one up Goto, lmao. Those kicks were disgusting, and the Young Lions all sold everything great. Komatsu firing up and refusing to go down was awesome, and the crowd was so behind his whole team. 

LOVED the way Goto and Shibata chose to sell. They played perfectly into the crowd, and sold getting cut off at the right times.

Loved the Young Lions circling Shibata like a swarm of bees. 

I don't remember all of my comments, 'cause that's what happens when I post a day later (and efff that damn sidebar!! I think Cena's open challenge opponent just got ruined for me...ugggh...my fault). 

I just know that that was a gem of a little match there. 

Totally worth the time of going out of your way to see.

Shibata's slap was pure fire, btw. The most disgusting I've ever seen. The way the ref and the whole audience flinched reflected my reaction.

***1/2 - ***3/4, for what it was (random match done RIGHT).

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ibushi/Tanahashi vs. Okada/Yoshi-Hashi in Taiwan was good. Ibushi had the crowd in the palm of his hand, and for some reason the single camera shot seemed really good and intimate here. It was at the perfect level, so you could see everything perfectly and it wasn't annoying. Ibushi's moves came off as much more exciting here for some reason.


----------



## Air Guitar Tana

For those who are expecting AJ Styles vs Shinsuke Nakamura for WK 10, prepared to be disappointed as the current plan and ongoing open challenge comments is to debut Go Shiozaki at Power Struggle after the main event and challenge Nakamura for the IC title.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Air Guitar Tana said:


> For those who are expecting AJ Styles vs Shinsuke Nakamura for WK 10, prepared to be disappointed as the current plan and ongoing open challenge comments is to debut Go Shiozaki at Power Struggle after the main event and challenge Nakamura for the IC title.


If that's the case, then maybe there's some politics involved. For example, why no Cena vs. Undertaker at Wm? Because neither guy wants to lose. I'm worried that we may never see Styles/Swag if it's not at this year's WK...


----------



## Air Guitar Tana

Holding out feint hopes at power struggle.

I really don't think they had plans for this match though since from the beginning everyone noticed they haven't even crossed paths in the multiman tag matches. that's because Nakamura is like a loner of Chaos who battles random guys for IC title (Shibata, Goto, Ibushi, Nagata) and AJ treated as top guy of BC who usually goes up against, well, he only had two real feuds vs Okada & Tana. We will be lucky if we see this match at G1 next year

AJ will probably in a tag match or ROH title match vs some goober like YOSHI-HASHI at WK


----------



## Corey

Well, if that's true then I guess it still opens up a chance for my theory to be correct on AJ winning the ROH World Title at Final Battle in December and defending it at Wrestle Kingdom. Although that's kind of a short turnaround... hell if I know.


----------



## El Dandy

Nakamura/Go is fine, but it is no Nakamura/Styles 

Disappointing that they want to treat WK10 as a big fucking deal, but won't double down and give 2 top tier matches with Okada/Tana & Nakamura/Styles.

What now for Styles? 

Multi man BC match? Pointless ROH match? Styles/Makabe? Stlyes/WORLD FAMOUS? Styles/Sakuraba? (more likely we get Ibushi/Sakuraba cause they are crossing each other in tag matches).

Kinda looks like:

- IWGP HW: Okada/Tanahashi
- IWGP IC: Nakamura/Shiozaki
- Naito/Evil v Meiyu Tag?
- Ibushi/Sakuraba??
- NEVER OW: Ishii/Makabe again cause GEDO or maybe Makabe/Honma???
- MiSu/NOAH match???
- BC/CHAOS cluster fuck????

It's alright, I guess. Honestly, of those matches I only would be really hyped for Ibushi/Saku and that match is complete speculation at this point.


----------



## Corey

La Parka said:


> Multi man BC match? Pointless ROH match? Styles/Makabe? Stlyes/*WORLD FAMOUS*? Styles/Sakuraba? (more likely we get Ibushi/Sakuraba cause they are crossing each other in tag matches).


Why am I not figuring out who the hell this is? :lol


----------



## Air Guitar Tana

Yoshi Tatsu


----------



## El Dandy

Was only half joking with Styles/Yoshitatsu, too.

If Yoshi were healthy, I could totally see that being AJ's Tokyo Dome match. Don't know his status ATM, but doubt he's close to being ready.


----------



## Lariatoh!

With NJPW going with Tana/Okada again, it needs Styles/Swag to add something different and big time as a co-main event. Without it the show may suffer...


----------



## Ozzi MichiFan

*MichiPro 2015.10.17 "Tokyo Conference Vol. 5" Review:*
That's right, another blessing has fallen upon us as Michinoku Pro has became visible yet again with the release of the latest Tokyo event.

~We open with Tohoku Junior Heavyweight Champion Kesen Numajiro serenading the audience. 

*1. Kinya Oyanagi vs Daichi Sasaki*
These two men teamed up in the recent Futaritabi "Incredible Tag Tournament", picking up a win in the opening round before being eliminated, so now is the chance to see who the weak link really is as the two go head-to-head. This was a really fun encounter, Kinya Oyanagi is always a pleasure to watch, he has to be the slickest technician in Japan this side of Zack Sabre Jr. and this match shows a lot of buttery transitions and stretches as Oyanagi looks to wear down the fiery young Sasaki, who tries to match Oyanagi hol-for-hold, but loses interest in favor of more impactful attacks. It's an easy and enjoyable watch, seeing both men try and outdo the other

*2. Yappe-man #1 , Yappe-man #2 & Yappe-man #3 vs Eagles Mask, Ayumu Gunji & Ryo Mizunami (WAVE)*
Here we go, Yappe-match! Have a friend with you to help suspend your disbelief and then enjoy the shenanigans, because boy of boy, there sure are some with standouts being Yappe-man #1 & Eagles Mask trade shoulder tackles and each time teeter over backward before springing upright and the force of such action knocks their opponent over with no contact necessary. When both men collide and teetering at the same time before both springing back up, but who goes down? You'll have to see or conduct wrestling logic.

Another key moment that had me cracking up (I chuckle at every Kikutaro match) was when Eagles Mask fakes a knee injury and begs Yappe-man #2 to target his knee, Yappe-man #2 considers playing into this "tactic" before dashing towards the turnbuckle and bionic elbowing it, then returning to Eagles Mask to tell him that he will be unable to attack his knee due to his recent elbow injury, Yappe-man #1 then enters the ring, inquires about Eagles Mask's knee and then belly flops the canvas, also rendering himself useless, thus unable to attack Eagle Mask's knee. Hilarity ensues as Eagles Mask uses his "injured" knee to attack Yappe-man #2 , with Yappe-man #2 returning the favor and using his "injured" elbow to attack Eagles Mask (not his knee) and Yappe-man #1 belly-flops the canvas again. It escalates to Eagles Mask drilling the turnbuckle with a running knee attack, Yappe-man #2 hits another elbow to the corner he dashed to and Yappe-man #1 preforms a springboard splash to no one in his. This is followed with a jumping knees to the canvas, elbow drop to the canvas and double axe-handle to the stomach. All three men are down! Yappe-man #3 & Mizunami get in on the mix, destroying themselves too, the crowd then calls for Gunji, who is more than please at being the only fresh man amongst such self-inflected destruction. How could it possibly go wrong for him now?

*3. Kenbai vs Ken45°*
Kenbai uncharacteristically gets the jump on Ken45° before the bell is rung and goes on the rapid attack looking to overwhelm him quickly with a dive to the outside and then taking a page out of his friend Kinya Oyanagi's playbook with some abdominal stretches including a really cool spot in which Ken45°is stuck in an abdominal stretch and creeping towards the ropes, he tries to get his foot between the second and middle ropes but misses and then when he tries again, Kenbai pulls back, catching Ken45° off balance for a near-fall, it was pretty simple, but I appreciated it. After Ken45° evens the odds after two painful-looking tilt-a-awhirl backbreakers and then the match turns into a bit of a slug-fest with each man exchanging elbows and having a little bit of momentum before is snatched away, it's a bit of a war with some cool moves thrown in, including the final move, a wicked stalling sit-down piledriver. Good stuff. Really nice battle between two overlooked wrestlers in an already overlooked promotion.

~ NEW PHASE's (Daichi Sasaki & Ayumu Gunji) new spokesman Eagles Mask accompanies them to the ring to announce their rematch for the Tohoku Tag Team Championships current held by Ikuto Hidaka & Minoru Fujita, the match will take place at Korakuen Hall on 2015.12.10.

*4. Kesen Numajiro & Rui Hyugaji vs Takeshi Minamino & Manjimaru*
Kesen Numajiro recently announced that Manjimaru would be his next challenger for the Tohoku Junior Heavyweight Championship after the two got involved in a heated brawl earlier this month and that cocky old bastard proudly flaunts the belt at Manjimaru in the opening of the match. The match plays out primarily as Manjimaru/Numajiro & Minamino/Hyugaji do battle, It's a fairly standard tag team match, Numajiro is hitting the hip-attacks, Rui & Takeshi trade chops and Manjimaru busts out his terrifying offense as he tries to separate Numajiro's head from his body via pureeing his neck. It's a fine, even good but largely uneventful match besides the ending which is pretty awesome. This is definitely more focused on progressing the story than having a great match.

*5. Taro Nohashi, GAINA & Manuel Majoli (ICW) vs The Great Sasuke, Syu Brahman & Kei Brahman*
Here we go again, you've got Yappe-madness and then you've got Mu no Taiyo madness. Now, Tokyo is the strong-hold for the Mu no Taiyo faction, so if you're going to battle them there, prepare to be outnumbered. The Great Sasuke & Majoli start the match and Sasuke starts throwing his "spirit orbs" towards Majoli who just barely steps out of the way each time, leading to Sasuke creating a massive one, launching it at Majoli, missing and taking out all of Mu no Taiyo. GAINA steps in next and it's great to actually be able to see him in Michinoku Pro again. He just absorbs Sasuke's spirit orbs and then proceeds to charge and knock him over as Sasuke lands frozen heels-over-head in the ropes. Sasauke then gets to one knee and dares GAINA to give him his best shot. GAINA lightly slaps Sasauke, who goes down like a sack of potatoes and later retreats to his corner and lets the Brahman Brothers know that he has had enough of GAINA abuse. This enrages them to see their master so worn out, unable to do his signature "pop-up meditation" and they launch an offense attack, water bottles in-hand scrambling all their opponents to the outside, where the rest of Mu no Taiyo lurk; Kikutaro gets in on the action unleashing "devastating" chops and Shinobu lands a huge moonsault to the outside on Nohashi, GAINA & Majoli.

The rest of this match features the Michinoku Seikigun facing off against various Mu no Taiyo members in a match that doesn't offer a lot for you to sink your teeth into, it's mostly light brawling with some fun spots through in, doesn't resemble a match as much as it does a brawling segment and the imagery of GAINA vs Mini-Master is pretty great. Fine brawl.

*Overall/tl;dr:*
The first 3 matches were all good/really enjoyable and the last two were just fine but more based on progressing storylines than having a good match.


----------



## Corey

Don't know if it means anything, but the card for Power Struggle no longer has anything listed at http://www.njpw.co.jp/english/match/card.php?e=1050. Not sure if they may have to change it due to AJ's injury or not.

Matt Sydal & Ricochet along with RPG Vice advanced to the finals of the Super Jr. Tag Tournament. It's interesting because RPG Vice beat reDRagon to advance to the Finals, so that would in turn put them first in line for the an IWGP Jr. Tag Title shot you'd think, right? Of course if Sydal & Ricochet win it then who knows what could happen.


----------



## Vårmakos

Ibushi is now out with a herniated cervical disc. I don't think he'll make it to WK.


----------



## Genking48

Results thanks to iheartdg.com


> *11/01/2015 Osaka, Edion Arena Osaka #1 ~THE GATE OF DESTINY 2015 – 7150 Attendance*
> *0. *Super Shisa{W}, Shachihoko BOY (6:36 Yoshitonic) Yosuke♡Santa Maria, U-T{L}
> *1. *Eita, El Lindaman{W}, Kaito Ishida (6:11 Locomotion German Suplex Hold) Kzy, Big R Shimizu, Draztick Boy{L}
> *2. *Cyber Kong{W}, Mondai Ryu (6:41 Cyber Kong) Punch Tominaga, Takehiro Yamamura{L}
> *3. *Dragon Kid, Flamita{W} (8:07 Flam Fly) Genki Horiguchi, H.A.Gee.Mee!!{L}, Jimmy Kanda
> *4. *Open the Brave Gate 3 Way Championship Match: Akira Tozawa vs. Kotoka vs. Naoki Tanizaki
> -Tozawa (13:00 High-Speed German Suplex Hold) Tanizaki
> -Kotoka (18:05 Momo Latch) Tozawa
> _*Tozawa fails in his 8th defense, Kotoka becomes the 28t champion_
> *5. *Open the Triangle Gate Championship Match: CIMA, Don Fujii, Gamma {W} (17:55 Skytwister Press) Jimmy Susumu, Jimmy Kness J.K.S., Ryo “Jimmy” Saito{L}
> _*4th Defense. The titles were voluntarily vacated afterwards_
> *6. *Open the Twin Gate Championship Match: YAMATO{W}, Naruki Doi (21:48 Gallaria) Masato Yoshino{L}, T-Hawk
> _*6th Defense_
> *7. *Open the Dream Gate Championship Match: Shingo Takagi (24:55 Last Falconry) Masaaki Mochizuki
> _*2nd Defense_
> 
> CIMA revealed the name of his unit before the opener. Assembled together in the ring is the group that will create the very future of DRAGON GATE. Their name is Over Generation, stemming from the unit concept of the oldest & youngest generations coming together. As promised, all members will have entrance capes lile El Lindaman has been wearing since the end of the Millennials. He promised they would he the brightest and most cheerful unit. They chose the lost energetic kid in the crowd to ring the bell to start the match.
> 
> Mochizuki had little to say during the main event competitor interview segment. He was going go win today and hoped fans would cheer him as he did so.
> Takagi was his usual abrasive self. Like Fujii before him, the old bastard should be grateful that a broken down piece of shit like him is even allowed to main event in such an important spot. He should be on his way to the retirement home. Should Mochizuki, a relic of the pst, win the title, DG would have no future. Surely fans could see that fact and prefer him as champion. Fans naturally rejected this. That was fine. Mochizuki seemed to be in his best possible shape so when he gets beat, he will have no excuses. The remnants of his career will be left in dust as Shingo Takagi emerges as the winner.
> 
> Kotoka celebrated his Blehhhve Gate bleeeehlt win. It would be him, not Tozawa, that is the eternal champion. Blehhhhhhh!
> 
> CIMA asked the fans to hold off on their bathroom and smoke break for just a little longer as he had something important to say. While he was happy they successfully defended, he had been thinking about what Saito said to him back in ***** Hall about the Veteran trio not needing the Triangle Gate. With the start of Over Generation and Fujii focusing on the Sumoz, this was as good a place as any to vacate the titles. The Jimmyz can field any number of teams. Verzerk, MONSTER EXPRESS, or a OG team featuring one of the youngsters could also potentially take the titles. So, they were relinquishing them. CIMA thanked Fujii for his assistance. Fujii shook his hand but quickly turned to the Jimmyz and left with them to prepare for the Sumoz vs. VERZERK all out war.
> 
> Doi celebrated. As expected, they made their record setting 6th defense. Kotoka cpstured the Brave Gate. All that was left was for Shingo to make his defense and the VERZERK clean sweep would be complete.
> 
> Just like he said it would be, it was. convincing Takagi victory. The old man sure overdid it today. It’s dangerous for someone his age to be jumping around like that. Like Fujii, it was time for him to begin his retirement countdown. He doesn’t have PT around as a slave anymore, so if Mocchy needs a new job there is an opportunity for him there. Also like Fujii, he doesn’t want to hear any further yalk about the Dream Gate from Mochizuki. That was a direct order from the strongest fighter in the land. He also couldn’t help but laugh at CIMA & Gamma and their new unit. What could two broken down pieces of trash have to offer the younger generation? Everyone saw today the destructive power of VERZERK, and anyone who gets in their way will feel it first hand. VERZERK left.
> 
> Mochizuki apologized for losing. He did as much as his nearly 46 year old body would allow, but it wasn’t enough. He didn’t know who the next challenger would be. Maybe it would be another Veteran, or someone like Big R would step up. He tearfully said that he will continue to go after his Dreams. He doesn’t know when he will bounce back from this, but he absolutely will. He thanked the fans for their support today.
> 
> On commentary, CIMA said that in his long career this was the first time he experienced such an uncomfortable ending to a big show.


On a DG related note, we won't be seeing BxB Hulk for some time I guess, pic related was the state of his shoulder a couple of days post surgery.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Now Ibushi gets injured, fuck :mj2


Just push Shibata you dumb fucks :mj2


----------



## Corey

Here's the new Power Struggle card after Ibushi's injury. He's been replaced in the tag match by Shibata (there ya go @PENTAGON). Styles didn't wrestle at an XWA show last night nor did he compete at the last ROH shows he was at, so I don't know the extent of his injury and if the card will have to change again.

(1) Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV, Ryusuke Taguchi & Mascara Dorada vs. Yohei Komatsu, Sho Tanaka, David Finlay Jr. & Jay White

(2) Togi Makabe, Captain New Japan & Juice Robinson vs. Doc Gallows, Tama Tonga & Cody Hall

(3) Hirooki Goto vs. EVIL (formerly Takaaki Watanabe)

(4) *Super Jr. Tag Tournament 2015 Special 8 Man Tag Match:* KUSHIDA, Alex Shelley, Kyle O’Reilly & Bobby Fish vs. Kenny Omega, Chase Owens, Matt & Nick Jackson

(5) *Super Jr. Tag Tournament 2015 Final Round:* Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. Rocky Romero & Trent Barreta

(6) Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI vs. AJ Styles & Bad Luck Fale

(7) *NEVER Openweight Championship Match:* [9th Champion] Tomohiro Ishii vs. [Challenger] Tomoaki Honma
~ 1st title defense.

(8) *Special Tag Match*: Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kazuchika Okada & Kazushi Sakuraba

(9) *IWGP Intercontinental Championship Match:* [12th Champion] Shinsuke Nakamura vs. [Challenger] Karl Anderson


----------



## El Dandy

Ibushi nooooooo

They're really gonna miss his presence at Tokyo Dome.

I hope they shuffle around the card and pair Shibata with Sakuraba. That end this Meiyu Tag/Los Ingobernables thing, so then have Goto accept Nakamura's open challenge. Then have Ishii beat Honma at Power Struggle and have Makabe come out and challenge. Then have Taguchi challenge for the the Jr and have some combo of Time Splitters/Young Bucks/RPG/RedDragon. Then have The Kingdom come in and make a new challenege to BC for the tag titles! OMG this looks p cool guys look!

Then you have:

- IWGP HW: Okada/Tanahashi
- IWGP IC: Nakamura/Goto
- NEVER OW: Ishii/Makabe
- IWGP TT: Bullet Club/Kingdom
- IWGP Jr: Omega/Taguchi
- IWGP Jr TT: Bucks/Time Splitters/reDRagon
- Shibata/Sakuraba

that looks fuckin FRESH. Get on it, GEDO (i'm sure he's already way ahead of me).


----------



## Ozzi MichiFan

La Parka said:


> Ibushi nooooooo
> 
> They're really gonna miss his presence at Tokyo Dome.
> 
> I hope they shuffle around the card and pair Shibata with Sakuraba. That end this Meiyu Tag/Los Ingobernables thing, so then have Goto accept Nakamura's open challenge. Then have Ishii beat Honma at Power Struggle and have Makabe come out and challenge. Then have Taguchi challenge for the the Jr and have some combo of Time Splitters/Young Bucks/RPG/RedDragon. Then have The Kingdom come in and make a new challenege to BC for the tag titles! OMG this looks p cool guys look!
> 
> Then you have:
> 
> - IWGP HW: Okada/Tanahashi
> - IWGP IC: Nakamura/Goto
> - NEVER OW: Ishii/Makabe
> - IWGP TT: Bullet Club/Kingdom
> - IWGP Jr: Omega/Taguchi
> - IWGP Jr TT: Bucks/Time Splitters/reDRagon
> - Shibata/Sakuraba
> 
> that looks fuckin FRESH. Get on it, GEDO (i'm sure he's already way ahead of me).


If by fresh, you mean the opposite; stale.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Ozzi MichiFan said:


> If by fresh, you mean the opposite; stale.


Pretty sure he was being sarcastic.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

La Parka said:


> Ibushi nooooooo
> 
> They're really gonna miss his presence at Tokyo Dome.
> 
> I hope they shuffle around the card and pair Shibata with Sakuraba. That end this Meiyu Tag/Los Ingobernables thing, so then have Goto accept Nakamura's open challenge. Then have Ishii beat Honma at Power Struggle and have Makabe come out and challenge. Then have Taguchi challenge for the the Jr and have some combo of Time Splitters/Young Bucks/RPG/RedDragon. Then have The Kingdom come in and make a new challenege to BC for the tag titles! OMG this looks p cool guys look!
> 
> Then you have:
> 
> - IWGP HW: Okada/Tanahashi
> - IWGP IC: Nakamura/Goto
> - NEVER OW: Ishii/Makabe
> - IWGP TT: Bullet Club/Kingdom
> - IWGP Jr: Omega/Taguchi
> - IWGP Jr TT: Bucks/Time Splitters/reDRagon
> - Shibata/Sakuraba
> 
> that looks fuckin FRESH. Get on it, GEDO (i'm sure he's already way ahead of me).


lol relax the card is not even set yet. just the main event. holy crap.


----------



## El Dandy

seems fun/sarcasm isn't allowed in the puro thread


----------



## Air Guitar Tana

Okada/Tanahashi
Nakamura/Shiozaki

only two matches look to be in the card. i predicted a steady slide down the card for Styles post dominion and that's what going to happen. well, atleast he's had a decent run as champion


----------



## Ham and Egger

With all this talk of Go Shiozaki going to be the challenger for the IC belt.... Do you think they'll give this guy a gimmick because this guy seems bland as fuck to me.


----------



## Ozzi MichiFan

AT&T Stadium said:


> Pretty sure he was being sarcastic.


You don't say... :wink2:



La Parka said:


> seems fun/sarcasm isn't allowed in the puro thread


Yep, this is the Puro thread, not the fun thread.


Also, everyone Nakamura vs Shiozaki isn't a thing until Shiozaki comes down the ramp on Jan 4th. But a dead giveaway would be him not appearing anywhere until then.


----------



## El Dandy

Go would've been an interesting addition to LOS INGOBERNABLES.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Genking48 said:


> Results thanks to iheartdg.com
> 
> 
> 7. Open the Dream Gate Championship Match: Shingo Takagi (24:55 Last Falconry) Masaaki Mochizuki
> *2nd Defense


Big Dave's top MOTYC.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

MTheBehemoth said:


> Big Dave's top MOTYC.


Damn me and Dave thinking alike :surprise:


----------



## Corey

La Parka said:


> Go would've been an interesting addition to LOS INGOBERNABLES.


HA, I see what ya did there.


----------



## NastyYaffa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660848767457849344Since both KUSHIDA & Kenny Omega are in a tag match @ Power Struggle, seems like we are getting KUSHIDA/Omega at WK10, then.

Calling it now: KUSHIDA wins the title, NJPW does a great video package where they make it clear that KUSHIDA wants to be the ace of the Jr. Division, and that he wants to show the world that NJPW is not all about Nakamura, Tanahashi & Okada.

... And then he loses the title 1 month later to Kenny Omega @ New Beginning. :evil


----------



## Corey

Hahaha. Gotta love those fresh matchups for Wrestle Kingdom!


----------



## Air Guitar Tana

rumor has it Kenny only got the title because he wanted to move to heavyweights and Gedo wanted him to be in the juniors.

anyway KUSHIDA should be the face of division and he should be booked as the Koji Kanemoto of the new era

from Dave


> Current plan for ROH title at WK 10 is Jay Lethal v Michael Elgin.


----------



## El Dandy

@Jack Evans 187 called that ROH title match like 2 months ago! Good call!


----------



## Vårmakos

Marufuji/Shelton for the finals of NOAH's Global League Tournament. Good lord.


----------



## Corey

Vårmakos said:


> Marufuji/Shelton for the finals of NOAH's Global League Tournament. Good lord.


Wait, did someone beat Suzuki? And yeah, good lord at that. I can see the botches now. :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles

What are the matches for Power Struggle? Cant wait. :mark:


----------



## Anguyen92

^^ Here you go.


Eight Man Tag Team Match
David Finlay, Jay White, Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Mascara Dorada, Ryusuke Taguchi & Tiger Mask

Six Man Tag Team Match
BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Tama Tonga) & Cody Hall vs. Captain New Japan, Juice Robinson & Togi Makabe

Singles Match
EVIL (Takaaki Watanabe) vs. Hirooki Goto

Eight Man Tag Team Match
BULLET CLUB (Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) & Chase Owens vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) & Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)

Super Junior Tag Tournament 2015 Final Match
Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. Roppongi Vice (Beretta & Rocky Romero)

Tag Team Match
BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & Bad Luck Fale) vs. CHAOS (Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI)

NEVER Openweight Title Match
Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Tomoaki Honma

Tag Team Match
CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Kazushi Sakuraba) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata

IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Karl Anderson


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm kinda sad Naito isn't on the card. 

It's crazy that before his heel turn I couldn't give 2 SHITS about this guy and now he's the highlight on every show he's on. :lol


----------



## El Dandy

I still expect maximum NAITO fuckery in the Goto match and for them to do something during CHAOS v Tana/Shibata.


----------



## NastyYaffa

NAKAMURA VS STYLES :mark:


----------



## Insomnia

^^^
:banderas :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh fuck yes :mark: :mark:


Nakamura/Styles will be a work of art :banderas


----------



## RyanPelley

Fuck! I got caught up playing 2K16 and forgot the show was today...

But wait, they're going with Shinsuke / Styles?!


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Well looks like the real Wrestle Kingdom 10 just got announced, so hyped for the event now, also people definitely check out Ishii vs Honma, was just about as good as their match in February IMO


----------



## Joshi Judas

RyanPelley said:


> Fuck! I got caught up playing 2K16 and forgot the show was today...
> 
> But wait, they're going with Shinsuke / Styles?!





























:mark:


----------



## RyanPelley

PENTAGON said:


> :mark:


Holy shit! Thanks for the pics and the excitement! :mark:


----------



## Air Guitar Tana

LOL if there's any more reason you want to be hyped for WK


----------



## ShadowSucks92

So the card currently looks to be:

*IWGP Championship: Okada vs Tanahashi
*IWGP Intercontinental Championship: Nakamura vs AJ Styles
*NWA Jr Heavyweight Championship: Tiger Mask vs Jushin Thunder Liger
*IWGP Jr Tag Team Championships: Young Bucks vs reDRagon vs RPG Vice vs Ricochet & Matt Sydal
*IWGP Jr Heavyweight Championship: Kenny Omega vs KUSHIDA


----------



## El Dandy

Nakamura/Styles :mark:

Gedo you've redeemed yourself for now :sundin


----------



## WBS

ShadowSucks92 said:


> So the card currently looks to be:
> 
> *IWGP Championship: Okada vs Tanahashi
> *IWGP Intercontinental Championship: Nakamura vs AJ Styles
> *NWA Jr Heavyweight Championship: Tiger Mask vs Jushin Thunder Liger
> *IWGP Jr Tag Team Championships: Young Bucks vs reDRagon vs RPG Vice vs Ricochet & Matt Sydal
> *IWGP Jr Heavyweight Championship: Kenny Omega vs KUSHIDA


Badass card!! Looking forward to see this!


----------



## Fighter Daron

Well, AJ/Nakamura has saved WK for me.


----------



## Ham and Egger

At least we get one fresh match up for WK10. :lol


----------



## NakNak

AJ/Nakamura for WK10...fuck yes!

I don't care about anything else for that event ATM, sadly.


----------



## true rebel

Now that we know Nakamura is facing Styles in the match we were all anticipating all that is left is to guess what kind of entrance Nakamura is going to have this year at WK


----------



## obby

AJ/Nakamura is gonna break 2016. JFC :mark:


----------



## Corey

Styles/Nakamura is definitely exciting, but it's literally the only thing I'm looking forward to at WK10. Yeah Tanahashi/Okada could be good/great but we've seen that before many times. KUSHIDA/Omega again, the multi-team juniors tag match again, and Liger/Tiger Mask again are a bunch of nothing for me.


----------



## El Dandy

Agreed that it's just more of the same save for Nakamura/Styles... but that match is a dream match for many (especially western fans with the recent rise in Nakamura's popularity over the last year).

but we still have yet to see what exactly Goto/Shibata/Naito/Sakuraba/MiSu etc are doing so the under card can still be alright (we have ideas as to what, but nothing locked in). Still don't think Nakamura/Styles needed the IC at all and they would've been better served having the IC in another match.


----------



## KAMALAWRESTLING

Wow, hate to be Omega in that GIF.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

KAMALAWRESTLING said:


> Wow, hate to be Omega in that GIF.


In this gif? It's Tanahashi.










I got goosebumps seeing AJ in the ring with Nakamura. That sure doesn't happen often nowadays.

edit: No talk of Ishii/Honma? I missed a bit of it because I kept dozing in and out but from what I saw the match was superb. I definitely didn't fall asleep during the last few minutes, though.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

AT&T Stadium said:


> In this gif? It's Tanahashi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got goosebumps seeing AJ in the ring with Nakamura. That sure doesn't happen often nowadays.
> 
> edit: No talk of Ishii/Honma? I missed a bit of it because I kept dozing in and out but from what I saw the match was superb. I definitely didn't fall asleep during the last few minutes, though.


Match was great, don't know Honma does it but even though I know he's going to lose, he always makes me think that he's gonna win


----------



## AT&T Stadium

I was also convinced he was going to win because he finally hit that top rope headbutt. I hope he gets that NEVER belt someday.


----------



## MajinTrunks

Super excited to hear it's Styles vs Nakamura at WK10. I know it's stupid but I was kind of hoping we'd get some kind of Styles/Okada/Tanahashi triple threat, just to tie up the year and a half long journey between the three men. However to say Styles/Nakamura is a neat consolation prize would be a severe understatement at best... as far as I'm concerned it's the Main Event.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Finally!!! I was starting to think it wasn't going to happen. AJ/Swag in the dome is going to rock!


----------



## Corey

This kinda makes me question if AJ is gonna win the ROH World Title now...


----------



## Stinger Fan

I liked the show quite a bit and the WK10 card is coming along. I assume Shibata and Goto vs Watanabe and Naito. I'll never understand why they keep putting the Jr.Tag Team title match as a fatal 4 way . Anyway WK10 looks good to me , even if we are getting quite a few rematches .


----------



## El Dandy

MajinTrunks said:


> Super excited to hear it's Styles vs Nakamura at WK10. I know it's stupid but *I was kind of hoping we'd get some kind of Styles/Okada/Tanahashi triple threat*, just to tie up the year and a half long journey between the three men. However to say Styles/Nakamura is a neat consolation prize would be a severe understatement at best... as far as I'm concerned it's the Main Event.


Keep waiting, the only triple threat match involving heavyweights I recall New Japan doing in the last decade is Lesnar/Chono/Fujita.


Nakamura/Tanahashi/Okada or Okada/Tanahashi/Styles or Ishii/Makabe/Honma or Shibata/Tanahashi/Nakamura etc etc we will never see these matches :mj2


----------



## 4 Horsewomen Fan

I think we were getting Ibushi vs Omega 

Do you know if Suzuki will wrestle at WK? what is his current situation?

And finally, I don't know I'm being captain obvious, but did you know that AJ and Nakamura already wrestled each other ¡7 years! ago? I didn't, and it was a tag match, though. I like the way they started the match, and fucking love Nakamura and Aj being so "vanilla" at the time LOL


----------



## ShadowSucks92

4 Horsewomen Fan said:


> I think we were getting Ibushi vs Omega
> 
> Do you know if Suzuki will wrestle at WK? what is his current situation?
> 
> And finally, I don't know I'm being captain obvious, but did you know that AJ and Nakamura already wrestled each other ¡7 years! ago? I didn't, and it was a tag match, though. I like the way they started the match, and fucking love Nakamura and Aj being so "vanilla" at the time LOL


Ibushi is injured right now which is why KUSHIDA vs Omega is happening, Suzuki could wrestle along with the rest of Suzuki-gun against people who aren't on the card as a return match


----------



## Air Guitar Tana

if they do the polls again for WK, you know Nakamura/Styles going to win by landslide

Tana/Okada even had the rabid Osaka crowd sound jaded :mj2


----------



## CrAvEnRaven

You can tell if someone started watching New Japan at Wrestle Kingdom 9 if they complain about the Tanahashi v Okada rematch


----------



## Joshi Judas

Air Guitar Tana said:


> if they do the polls again for WK, you know Nakamura/Styles going to win by landslide
> 
> Tana/Okada even had the rabid Osaka crowd sound jaded :mj2



It's Tanahashi and the World Champion versus Nakamura and a gaijin. They won't do a poll.

Tbf, they shouldn't have done a poll for WK 8 either. Okada/Naito should've main evented. They really weren't feeling Naito as a main event face.


Shame Ibushi got injured. After last year, this WK could have become his ticket to being a HW division mainstay.


----------



## El Dandy

PENTAGON said:


> It's Tanahashi and the World Champion versus Nakamura and a gaijin. They won't do a poll.
> 
> Tbf, they shouldn't have done a poll for WK 8 either. Okada/Naito should've main evented. *They really weren't feeling Naito as a main event face.
> *
> 
> Shame Ibushi got injured. After last year, this WK could have become his ticket to being a HW division mainstay.


Gedo thinking it would be a good idea to try and heat up the fresh Heavyweight Championship challenger for Tokyo Dome by feuding him with Masato Tanaka and Yujiro and giving him the NEVER title. That'll get him over. Poor Naito never had a chance 

:mj2

but yeah they won't do a poll. There is no reason to. In the event of a poll, Okada/Tana would win it easily.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Okada/Tanahashi again :lmao honestly not even wwe are that dumb. I would of taken a good built story with Shibata or Ishii going against Tanahashi any day of the week over another tana/okada match. Ibushi vs okada or tana also would of been epic even though he,s injured now they wouldnt of done it anyways. Get your shit together njpw and make new stars. Its a pretty lackluster card for the 10th freaking anniversery of your biggest show of the year but I cant complain too much with Styles/Nakamura. I'll probably skip the rest of the card. I dont care if tana and okada pull off the greatest match of all time i'm over it. What is this the 3rd or 4th wrestlekingdom match they have. I thought Cena and Orton were overdone atleast they faced eachother at b-ppvs. Imagine Cena and Orton headlining wm 26,27,30,31. Thats freaking tanahashi and okada.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Considering AJ Styles & Nakamura are quite big draws in NJPW and with it being a fresh match (not to mention the audiences reaction when AJ went up to Nakamura to challenge him), if there was a poll AJ vs Nakamura would win, but they won't do one because of how long they've been building up Okada's victory over Tanahashi at Wrestle Kindom


----------



## AT&T Stadium

The difference between Orton vs Cena and Okada vs Tana is the latter has good chemistry and put on MotYC's with no effort because they have natural talent. I'm happy to get to see the two biggest stars face each other again at the Dome. Definitely looking forward to AJ vs Nakamura as well.

Nit picks:
It's not the 10th anniversary, it's the 10th edition. Next year is the 10th anniversary.
It's "wouldn't have", not "wouldnt of". I realize you're not trying for great English on your posts but seeing "of" instead of "have" tilts the shit out of me. Or try the ever popular "wouldn’t’ve".


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Personally, I'm not that bothered by Tanahashi/Okada main eventing Tokyo Dome.

I mean, it was pretty clear after the ending to WK9 that they were going to give Okada a redemption storyline, and he'll go over Tanahashi at the Dome the following year. I figured that was gonna happen when I first saw WK9, and that was the first full NJPW show I've ever seen.

Now granted, they could've booked Okada's redemption better, like not having him win the title before WK, but at the end of the day, we're gonna get another great main event between the two, so I'm not that bothered.

IMO, Power Struggle was a really good show. Good-great matches, the Super Jr. Tag Finals was a great match, Honma/Ishii was phenomenal, and the main event was pretty good.

And I cannot wait for Wrestle Kingdom. Nakamura/Styles is gonna be awesome.*


----------



## Berserk

I can't believe anyone would compare Tanahashi vs. Okada to Orton vs. Cena. I can't think of one Cena/Orton match that I didn't think was complete dog shit.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Yes agreed ^^ From the moment Okada weeped after he lost and Tana was a dick to him post match, it was always going to be a rematch... but the booking could have been waaaay better for his redemption storyline. He dropped a couple of matches to Fale that's it before taking back the belt almost straight away. The match I'm sure will be awesome, but the rsult will be pretty shitty 

Okada is 99% winning this however if Tana does win, it will be shit on because he again frigging wins and we're back to where we were not just last year but 4 years ago really... I know they don;t do multi-man matches but they had a whole year to somehow implant Styles or Nakamura or both into this match to give it something more than just a great match with a predictable result.


----------



## Air Guitar Tana

CrAvEnRaven said:


> You can tell if someone started watching New Japan at Wrestle Kingdom 9 if they complain about the Tanahashi v Okada rematch


so, half of the crowd in Japan?

every crowd i've seen during the tour and ppv sounded very lackluster for their interactions. 

everyone know they will have a MOTYC in the end, but what's the thrill when you keep beating the drum until it's broken. 

that's why the crowd has been more reactive to guys Shibata (biggest pop i've heard in NJPW when he came to help Goto), Honma, Naito, even gaijins like AJ Styles. they want someone new and hopefully after WK we'll never see another Tana/Okada match


----------



## Lariatoh!

Air Guitar Tana said:


> so, half of the crowd in Japan?
> 
> every crowd i've seen during the tour and ppv sounded very lackluster for their interactions.
> 
> they want someone new


Time for... Hollywood Tana...


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Japanese promotions always have tons of rematches.

Kawada, Akiyama, Misawa, and Kobashi wrestled each other countless times. There two many promotions and most have small rosters so the rematch stuff is just doomed to happen.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*NJPW POWER STRUGGLE 2015 - OSAKA PREFECTURAL GYMNASIUM - 2015 NOVEMBER 7 REVIEW*









SINGLES MATCH
Hirooki Goto vs EVIL
***3/4

EIGHT MAN TAG TEAM MATCH
BULLET CLUB (Young Bucks & Kenny Omega) & Chase Owens vs reDRagon & Time Splitters
****









2015 SUPER JR TAG TOURNAMENT FINAL MATCH
Roppongi Vice vs Ricochet & Matt Sydal
****1/2









NEVER OPENWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs Tomoaki Honma
****1/2









TAG TEAM MATCH
Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata vs CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Kazushi Sakuraba) 
***3/4









IWGP INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs Karl Anderson
****1/4

AWESOME SHOW! Honma was MVP of the night. I can't wait for the matches at WK:
1. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (c)
2. AJ Styles vs Shinsuke Nakamura (c)
3. Ricochet & Matt Sydal vs redDRagon (c)


----------



## CrAvEnRaven

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Okada/Tanahashi again :lmao honestly not even wwe are that dumb.
> 
> Get your shit together njpw and make new stars.
> 
> Imagine Cena and Orton headlining wm 26,27,30,31. Thats freaking tanahashi and okada.


That dumb :lel


Were WWE that dumb when Rock/ Austin main evented Wrestlemania 3 times? Tana/ Okada isn't Cena v Orton, It's Rock v Austin, appreciate it while you can.

And make new stars eh. A top crop of young lions, AJ Styles and Ibushi weren't enough for 1 year? Sure Ibushi has dropped since challenging for the title but they can flick the switch with him anytime and he will be a credible challenger/champion.


----------



## CrAvEnRaven

Air Guitar Tana said:


> so, half of the crowd in Japan?
> 
> every crowd i've seen during the tour and ppv sounded very lackluster for their interactions.
> 
> everyone know they will have a MOTYC in the end, but what's the thrill when you keep beating the drum until it's broken.
> 
> that's why the crowd has been more reactive to guys Shibata (biggest pop i've heard in NJPW when he came to help Goto), Honma, Naito, even gaijins like AJ Styles. they want someone new and hopefully after WK we'll never see another Tana/Okada match


Its well known that Tanahashi puts no effort in tag matches. Wait for the crowd to watch best wrestler in the world Tana at Wrestle Kingdom.


----------



## Air Guitar Tana

CrAvEnRaven said:


> Its well known that Tanahashi puts no effort in tag matches. Wait for the crowd to watch best wrestler in the world Tana at Wrestle Kingdom.


how he's the best wrestler in the world when he half-asses in tag matches? that's selfish and not being smart


----------



## Jonasolsson96

CrAvEnRaven said:


> That dumb :lel
> 
> 
> Were WWE that dumb when Rock/ Austin main evented Wrestlemania 3 times? Tana/ Okada isn't Cena v Orton, It's Rock v Austin, appreciate it while you can.
> 
> And make new stars eh. A top crop of young lions, AJ Styles and Ibushi weren't enough for 1 year? Sure Ibushi has dropped since challenging for the title but they can flick the switch with him anytime and he will be a credible challenger/champion.



Austin and Rocks 3 mania mainevents were completly different as far as where the guys was character wise plus the face and heelturns inbetween made for actual compelling storylines. Plus they never mainevented back to back manias as far as I can remember. 15,17 and 19. The last of which the rock had been away for a long time. 

Then you look at Tanahashi vs Okada. Tanahashi has been a face in every single one of the matches and the storylines are very similair. Whats the difference between this match and last years match? The only difference is its 2016 instead of 2015. Im not shitting on Okada and Tanahashi. I made a thread a while back with my top 10 matches this decade and they were #1 however i'm getting really sick of it. Keep them apart for 1-2 years and turn tanahashi heel then I can be interested. As far as them making new Main event stars Aj is the only one. Ibushi is more of an upper midcarder and the same 3-4 guys competing for the belt gets boring after a while which is why they have to do okada and tanahashi over and over again.


----------



## El Dandy

I honestly don't understand why there are murmurs of "lel Okada/Tanahashi again lel" this close to Tokyo Dome.

They've been telling us that they're going back to Tanahashi/Okada at WK10 (whether we like it or not) since January 4, 2015. How have people not come to terms with it? I was as disappointed as the next guy and thought it was tired, but that was back in May or June or whenever Okada took the belt off of Styles. It didn't really ruin ym G1 expierence, but for some it did cause they thought it was Nakamura's turn despite New Japan telling us "guys, we're going back to Okada/Tana. Have you not been paying attention Okada's redemption story?"

Think of it like "alright, get the Okada beating Tana payoff over with so it doesn't hold any more immediate Tokyo Dome shows hostage. Once that issue is paid off, then they can move to less stale matches. However, until the Tana/Okada issue is settled, we would've had this cloud hanging over our heads for G1's and Tokyo Dome's of like "oh god, is this when they go back to settle Tana/Okada conflict?"

Now that they are getting it over with at WK10, the G1 will become less predictable and the main event at Tokyo Dome next year should be semi-fresh.


----------



## Air Guitar Tana

noone saying Tanahashi/Okada going to suck or anything. we are all well aware it will be a MOTYC and a logical payoff to one of the greatest feuds of modern era.

we're only saying they should have build other stars to back-up the big 3 (4 if you count Styles).


----------



## El Dandy

oh I'm not writing that anybody is saying it will be a bad match. It will be a great match like all the other Tana/Okada matches. Within that statement is the problem we all agree on: "like all the other Tana/Okada matches.."

I'm just perplexed as to why some are still bothered by Tana/Okada this close to Tokyo Dome. They told us they were going back to Tana/Okada at WK9.

Agree that they need to make new top guys, but they won't. The only guy they have atm who I see being indoctrinated as a top guy in the next 5 years is Ibushi (and that's all in his hands; all he has to do is fully commit to New Japan). 

It's gonna be minimum 5 more years of Okada, Nakamura, and Tanahashi as the 3 top guys. It could be potentially longer because Nakamura and Tana aren't going away any time soon. Being 43 is still considered being in your prime in Japan.

For the moment and foreseeable future, everybody is kind of just slotted in their place and that's that. 

They have a ready made top babyface in Shibata and a ready made top heel in Naito, but their position is upper mid and being the guys who can take L's to the real stars in the matches that actually count. Sure, they'll pin top guys in the G1, in tags, or in single matches with no jeopardy attached, but if a title is on the line? Nah, they're not winning. Best case scenario is they get caught in the IC vortex like Goto where they're transitional guys who lose the feud where the other guy moves onto bigger and better. It's bullshit, but that's the reality of how they run things. 

I'm still holding out hope that Naito is Okada's challenger coming out of Tokyo Dome and wins the title, but when that doesn't happen I will continue to have little faith they will ever give him (or guys like Shibata, Goto, Ishii, even MiSu) a fair chance to be a top guy.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

I think you are over thinking it. Ibushi is out injured. Yoshitatsu is injured.

Dragon Gate is the only promotion is a lot of younger talent but even then they have had the same guys hold the top titles for last few years.

It is more due to the fact these promotions are small roster wise compared to WWE or when All Japan and New Japan of the 80s and 90s.

Too many promotions for a small region.

How many times have Misawa and Kobashi have had matches? It's really not that big of a deal considering that this is bound to happen because of the round robin tournaments that exist there.


----------



## Vårmakos

Worth pointing out that Okada/Tanahashi have only had a total of 8 singles matches.


----------



## flag sabbath

Tanahashi vs Okada will be their third WrestleKingdom headline bout in 4 years. It will presumably be a classic, but that doesn't matter if the fans want something different & numbers are significantly down. Time will tell. I've said before that G&J have seemingly spent this year booking themselves into a corner & reinforcing the glass ceiling separating Tana, Okada & Shinskay from the also rans. Naito, Shibata & Styles all need significant, lasting wins moving forward into 2016.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

The difference this time is that Okada is face and Tanahashi is acting more dickish lately.


----------



## Berserk

I wonder if people were bitchy over Kobashi/Misawa.

I think a problem New Japan has is that unlike WWE they can't fill these buildings off the brand name. They gotta go back to Tanahashi, Okada and Nakamura. Goto vs. Karl Anderson isn't going to put asses in seats. So when any of these midcard guys hold the belt like Goto, he can only main event a show with Nakamura. Which he will ultimately lose to.


----------



## Lariatoh!

What's interesting to me is the journey to WK10. Okada is looking for his redemption but wins the belt pretty damn early on and then is looking to retain the title against Tana, not win it off him...

I would have thought for a redemption you'd try and win off of Tana... but in this story it's the other way around, and if you have the belt, why would you need redemption? You're the damn champ!!! 

I think this might either be a cultural thing because maybe the Japanese look at a retention as something more important than a title change?? (because Tana retained last year and this year I'm 99.99999% certain Okada will retain this year) / Or G&J have not planned this out well at all....

For a redemption, I would have flipped 2014 and 2015's booking because Okada winning the G1 and chasing Tana would seem more like a great ending to the story...


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664591344023683073http://www.tokyo-sports.co.jp/prores/mens_prores/471305/


----------



## Lariatoh!

Go to take the belt off MiSu?


----------



## CrAvEnRaven

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Austin and Rocks 3 mania mainevents were completly different as far as where the guys was character wise plus the face and heelturns inbetween made for actual compelling storylines. Plus they never mainevented back to back manias as far as I can remember. 15,17 and 19. The last of which the rock had been away for a long time.
> 
> Then you look at Tanahashi vs Okada. Tanahashi has been a face in every single one of the matches and the storylines are very similair. Whats the difference between this match and last years match? The only difference is its 2016 instead of 2015. Im not shitting on Okada and Tanahashi. I made a thread a while back with my top 10 matches this decade and they were #1 however i'm getting really sick of it. Keep them apart for 1-2 years and turn tanahashi heel then I can be interested. As far as them making new Main event stars Aj is the only one. Ibushi is more of an upper midcarder and the same 3-4 guys competing for the belt gets boring after a while which is why they have to do okada and tanahashi over and over again.


As far as back to back main events I agree to an extent. 11 was the place to have the payoff. As far as the heel/face, always the same dynamic, I think its important to look at the bigger picture of the feud as a whole. The story is Okada proving he is the best and new ace. It only makes sense that he does it by overcoming the current Ace. 

Additionally, regardless of the fact that all there matches have been the same heel face dynamic, they have stayed fresh because each match has had an intricate story to it. Whether it be the Invasion attack Tanahashi trying to take away the arm and rainmaker to beat Okada, or their recent match where there was two major plot points. 

Primarily, Okada trying to solidify his spot as top dog only to crumble when the Rainmaker didn't work. But on a deeper level, Tanahashi realising that the way to beat Okada wasn't to take his offence (rainmaker) away, hence the invasion attack loss, but rather to take away his defence away. (Okada's ability to kick out, notice he works the legs that generate power to kick out. n.b. He doesn't spam HFF's meaninglessly, he uses them to both break down the legs to prevent a kick out and, wear down Okada.) In the process, this strategy proved that Tana was on another tactical level over Okada and proves Okada wasn't ready to be top dog. 

So basically, they have kept the matches fresh through nuanced psychology and therefore, the fact that they are both still heel/face shouldn't make you bored with them. All that is needed is to look at the bigger picture.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Tana/Okada is my favorite match from this year and I'm excited to watch Okada finally get his big Tokyo Dome win and Tanahashi being a dick in a match. This should be the closing to one of the greatest modern rivalries and I hope Nakamura challenges Okada next.

Tanahashi really brings it at the Dome every year. A wrestling God.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

CrAvEnRaven said:


> As far as back to back main events I agree to an extent. 11 was the place to have the payoff. As far as the heel/face, always the same dynamic, I think its important to look at the bigger picture of the feud as a whole. The story is Okada proving he is the best and new ace. It only makes sense that he does it by overcoming the current Ace.
> 
> Additionally, regardless of the fact that all there matches have been the same heel face dynamic, they have stayed fresh because each match has had an intricate story to it. Whether it be the Invasion attack Tanahashi trying to take away the arm and rainmaker to beat Okada, or their recent match where there was two major plot points.
> 
> Primarily, Okada trying to solidify his spot as top dog only to crumble when the Rainmaker didn't work. But on a deeper level, Tanahashi realising that the way to beat Okada wasn't to take his offence (rainmaker) away, hence the invasion attack loss, but rather to take away his defence away. (Okada's ability to kick out, notice he works the legs that generate power to kick out. n.b. He doesn't spam HFF's meaninglessly, he uses them to both break down the legs to prevent a kick out and, wear down Okada.) In the process, this strategy proved that Tana was on another tactical level over Okada and proves Okada wasn't ready to be top dog.
> 
> So basically, they have kept the matches fresh through nuanced psychology and therefore, the fact that they are both still heel/face shouldn't make you bored with them. All that is needed is to look at the bigger picture.



Yeah your right to an extent and I agree thats its one of the better feuds of this generation maybe even all time as far as match quality I just think they could of done something bigger for the 10th anniversery of wk. Last years mainevent was Okada trying to solidify himself as the new ace and this year its Okada trying to solidify himself as the new ace. Would be like Reigns winning the rumble again and facing Lesnar. Obviously Okada/tanahashi is a way better feud but yeah not that excited for it when ive seen it 6 or 7 times already.


----------



## Corey

So outside of match quality, what results do you guys actually wanna see from Wrestle Kingdom? Personally I think they need to take off with a fresh start and give us some new things to look forward to in 2016. AJ should win the IC Title, that way Nakamura can move up and challenge Okada for the IWGP Title considering they haven't played up to his big victory over the champ in the G1. Before that I wouldn't even mind seeing Goto getting a shot at Okada since he got a G1 win as well. 

Hopefully KUSHIDA takes the belt off of Omega (again) so Kenny can head up the heavyweight ranks and compete in the New Japan Cup. How cool would it be if he won and challenged AJ? Or even if Omega competed in the NEVER divison with Ishii, Makabe, & Honma I'd be cool with it. I'm just hoping for something new and different... but I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Honma should have won the NEVER Openweight title at Power Struggle. I'm so sad Honma never wins shit.


----------



## Hibachi

Leon Knuckles said:


> Honma should have won the NEVER Openweight title at Power Struggle. I'm so sad Honma never wins shit.


That match was outrageously fun, I freaking loved it!


----------



## Lariatoh!

Hibachi said:


> That match was outrageously fun, I freaking loved it!


Imagine how fun it would be if he won it...


----------



## Berserk

Honma should win the title at Wrestle Kingdom. The reaction will be massive! Who else can they put Ishii up against that night?


----------



## Garmonbozia

Berserk said:


> Who else can they put Ishii up against that night?


mfw it's Togi Makabe unk2


----------



## Fighter Daron

Vårmakos said:


> Worth pointing out that Okada/Tanahashi have only had a total of 8 singles matches.


In 3 years? I don't get the *ONLY*.

And lol at those Austin/Rock and Kobashi/Misawa arguments, they were much better wrestlers and man, this has been made so freaking obvious that watching NJPW this was useless.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I guess no one is talking about the upcoming NJPW Tag League?

Block A:
- Hiroshi Tanahashi & Michael Elgin
- Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma
- Yuji Nagata & Manabu Nakanishi
- Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI
- Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba
- Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga
- Christopher Daniels & Kazarian

Block B:
- Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
- Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima
- Tetsuya Naito & EVIL
- Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii
- AJ Styles & Yujiro Takahashi
- Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows
- Matt Taven & Michael Bennett 

I'm looking forward to the antics of Daniels and Kazarian! :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos

Fighter Daron said:


> In 3 years? I don't get the *ONLY*.
> 
> And lol at those Austin/Rock and Kobashi/Misawa arguments, they were much better wrestlers and man, this has been made so freaking obvious that watching NJPW this was useless.


In comparison to the 17 Orton/Cena have had since their feud started, yes, _only_.

Anyway, some interesting NOAH stuff:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664831575343820800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664831634739322880
Marufuji is threatening to leave if Go comes back.


----------



## RyanPelley

Ham and Egger said:


> I guess no one is talking about the upcoming NJPW Tag League?
> 
> Block A:
> - Hiroshi Tanahashi & Michael Elgin
> - Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma
> - Yuji Nagata & Manabu Nakanishi
> - Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI
> - Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba
> - Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga
> - Christopher Daniels & Kazarian
> 
> Block B:
> - Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
> - Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima
> - Tetsuya Naito & EVIL
> - Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii
> - AJ Styles & Yujiro Takahashi
> - Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows
> - Matt Taven & Michael Bennett
> 
> I'm looking forward to the antics of Daniels and Kazarian! :mark:


Man, Block B is stacked! But Daniels and Kazarian are definitely :mark:


----------



## Hibachi

That Block B..... me gusta.


----------



## flag sabbath

The uninitiated should be warned that in recent years the tag league has been a phone-it-in tour with most matches in the 8-11 minute range. Basically, don't go in expecting a doubles G1 - there is a dome show on the horizon after all.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Lariatoh! said:


> What's interesting to me is the journey to WK10. Okada is looking for his redemption but wins the belt pretty damn early on and then is looking to retain the title against Tana, not win it off him...
> 
> I would have thought for a redemption you'd try and win off of Tana... but in this story it's the other way around, and if you have the belt, why would you need redemption? You're the damn champ!!!
> 
> I think this might either be a cultural thing because maybe the Japanese look at a retention as something more important than a title change?? (because Tana retained last year and this year I'm 99.99999% certain Okada will retain this year) / Or G&J have not planned this out well at all....
> 
> For a redemption, I would have flipped 2014 and 2015's booking because Okada winning the G1 and chasing Tana would seem more like a great ending to the story...


Totally agree. Okada retaining the championship is not the same as Okada winning the belt at the big show. It's a fairly big mistake.



Berserk said:


> Honma should win the title at Wrestle Kingdom. The reaction will be massive! Who else can they put Ishii up against that night?


I'd mark out like I haven't since Lesnar raped Cena.


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665835082851229696
GEEZ.

Decent match. Okada was fucking murdering Tenryu with those dropkicks, and we almost had another vacant world title.


----------



## LilOlMe

Fuck what you've heard, Okada is incredible. Made that match really good for what it was. Any time he plays the spoiled brat/all out heel role it's great, especially because every time Tenryu kicked him in the head or something, it really did look like he was punishing the little brat.

Loved Okada smiling before Tenryu even tried to chop him on the ropes.

Okada's timing was great. You could tell that he was trying to give Tenryu enough time to rest between each movement, but those series of dropkicks were just great.

@ the poster above, yeah, I came here to say that Okada is a nut for trusting Tenryu with his life. When I saw him bend down to take the powerbomb I was like "oh, no, Okada. Don't do it!!!!" And sure enough, Tenryu dropped him right on his head. I cringed like fucking hell.

Wouldn't surprise me if Okada worked the rest of that match with a bad concussion. There was another major botch too.

Still very enjoyable, especially for the roles played here. I'd definitely recommend giving it a watch. Also loved Okada knowing that the boos would come raining down on him when he did the first Rainmaker pose, lol. He was lovin' it.

Red Shoes selling "is this really the end?" after the three count was great too.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

Tenryu couldn't do a whole lot but what he did was fine. I kept thinking there was no way he could get him up for a powerbomb or a piledriver safely. Same thoughts of Okada possibly getting injured. Good match considering all things. Okada looked like he was the one in the ring with Fujita. People have to see that tag between Suwama/Okabayashi vs Fujita/Sekimoto. That match ruled, just a savage brawl and non other than 2 of the top 5 workers in the world holding the match together.


----------



## Corey

Michael Elgin won ROH's Survival of the Fittest Tournament tournament last night and said he'll challenge for the ROH World Title in Japan next year.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Michael Elgin won ROH's Survival of the Fittest Tournament tournament last night and said he'll challenge for the ROH World Title in Japan next year.


So, Elgin vs. Lethal at the Dome?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Elgin vs. Lethal :tripsscust


----------



## Leon Knuckles

FUCK ELGIN BACK TO CANADA AND IM CANADIAN!


----------



## flag sabbath

Having been won over by Elgin's excellent G1 showings, that's actually a disappointing prospect. I'd rather see him tackle a Block A loose ender like Makabe or Fale at the Dome than be consigned to the piss break. Out of interest, what are the chances of Lethal losing the strap before then?


----------



## JIM2000

flag sabbath said:


> Out of interest, what are the chances of Lethal losing the strap before then?


Losing to AJ in Final Battle. But that's very unlikely.


----------



## Corey

Yeah this makes the title picture really interesting. Lethal is defending against AJ Styles next month at Final Battle and NO ONE has pinned Styles outside of New Japan in like over a year. Nothing has technically been made official so Elgin may just get his shot at the ROH shows in Japan rather than at Wrestle Kingdom. Either way I think Lethal vs. Elgin would work in Japan based on how much the crowd loved him during the G1. As long as they don't go for stupid amounts of overkill or have a 30 minute match, the response would be much better for it in Japan rather than the U.S.


----------



## Lazyking

If anyone is familiar with the WWE linear world title, I wanted to do something simliar with the IWGP heavyweight title, well at least track it but problem is, the real title has been lost in DQ and I've also heard it can be lost by countout? is that true? I was doing some light research, and if you add DQ, only singles matches, the IWGP title winds up in WWF by 1992. 

I know this is random as fuck. I'm just bored.


----------



## NakNak

Elgin vs Lethal at WK10? I like that idea. A 10 to 15 minute match on the undercard can be really good. Elgin shined on the G1. In fact, Elgin needs to stay in NJPW period. His style meshes well in the Puroresu context. As far as American Wrestling goes, he's mediocre. I don't know what it is.


----------



## El Dandy

So updated card:

*- IWGP HW : Okada/Tanahashi*
*- IWGP IC: Nakamura/Styles*
*- IWGP Jr: Omega/Kushida
- IWGP Jr TT: the same shit we've seen all year + Ricochet & Sydal
- ROH HW: Lethal/Elgin*
- Naito/EVIL v Meiyu Tag?
- NEVER OW: Ishii/Makabe? Ishii/Honma? Ishii/Sakuraba (I know: same stable. I digress)? Maybe go against the NJW grain and do Ishii/Makabe/Honma?
- Suzuki match?
- Multi man CHAOS/BC cluster fuck match?
- Tiger Mask/Liger?

Will there even be an IWGP Tag title match? Maybe Addiction, Honma/Makabe, or Saku/YTR win the tag league and challenge? Maybe they just do an 8 man tag with BC/CHAOS? Man, the tag division is dead.

Still a total bummer Ibushi is out. Sakuraba/Ibushi would have been very interesting


----------



## Ozzi MichiFan

Thoughts from Tenryu's retirement show:

Some of my favorite things that made me "pop" at the show:

- Everyone clapping to the classic AJPW theme that was playing pre-show.

- Kikutaro actually hitting his "Monologue Buster". He's used it in every match for over 10 years and this is one of the few times and the only time that is coming to my fried mind where he actually pulled it off.

- Dragon JOKER unmasking himself. Retiring the character with Tenryu, a touching moment.

- Kitahara's precision kicks, those spinning kicks landing dead-on where amazing. Catching everyone off-guard.

- Arashi's forearm strikes, still throws meaning looking strikes than most of the undercard.

- Kuniyoshi Wada was ringside for the whole show, adjusting pads, tightening the turnbuckles and what have you, he was a Riki Choshu trainee in 2003, retiring in 2010. During Choshu's match he put on his old RIKIPRO "K. WADA" jersey, just a cool little moment for him.

- Murakami, I love him, not the greatest wrestler by any means, but an amazing presence, seeing him howling at Fujiwara's slaps and battering him with punches was great, just great to see him back in the spotlight after so many years.

- "Dai Nippon" chants from the crowd, what a heartwarming moment, to see everyone reject the use of Sekimoto & Okabayshi as fodder in the Suwama/Fujita story and champion them as Pro Wrestling heroes was a great moment for sure and considering BJW is looking to push into the next teir, it's great to see such support.

- The main event, what a moment. It was sloppy, ugly, awkward and most importantly; it was perfect. The teetering stance while delivering chops and punches, the knees giving out on suplexes, the head-drop powerbomb. The imagery of a man, spent. Countering that; a man in his prime, ricocheting off the ropes, delivering death-by-dropkick with shotgun-like impact. Tenryu, unable to even get to his feet at points, while Okada springs to his.

Tenryu has nothing left to give Okada, nothing, besides what brought him here in the first place.... fighting spirit. Desperately avoiding the inevitable Rain Maker, swinging for the fences, literally leaving his mark on the future of Puroresu. But the rains always comes eventually and The Rain Maker extinguished flame, the fire that lied within and broke everyone's heart in Sumo Hall who were on the edge of their seat, ready to start cheering for the kickout, our disbelief suspended up in the stars over the arena. But it never happened and it never would again, Mr. Puroresu's career had come to an end, but in that magical moment, even after the shambles I had witnessed, it still felt too soon.

- The most emotional moment of the show for me actually came AFTER Tenryu and everyone else had left, I was sitting 5 seats from where Tenryu entered and as his dying theme played slow and sombre, everyone was filing out, one thing remained: Tenryu's iconic banner-man, flying his flag high and proud, with all the Tenryu logos and calligraphy swaying slowly to the theme. I must of stood there for like 10 minutes watching the banners thinking about Tenryu's career and what I had seen, as the banner-men gave their final chant together and lowered the banners. It was a really great moment that I was totally absorbed in.

Random notes:

- I realized during the Joshi match that I was standing next to Cassandra Miyagi at the Sumo Hall gate while I was taking photos and stuff hours before the show. Not the first time my lack of Joshi knowledge has left me oblivious to things like this.

- When I finally snapped out of staring at the banners, I turned around to leave and BAM! There was Jushin Liger, standing a few rows back looking at me.

- I met up with Brent Davis before the show and we hung out a bit, as well as chatting away in the 2 hours we spent in lines to get into the building and then to get merch. Found memories of the FINAL BURNING show. We also stumbled upon Fumiaki.

- I also met Masa Horie and Haru (who designs all the Funk/Hansen/Jumbo/Tenryu T-shirts.) pre-show while waiting for Brent to stop being 30 minutes late due to loitering around McDonalds, typical American.

- This was the only show I've ever been too that supplied a streamer on your seat for you to throw. Why more companies don't make a killing selling pre-made tape colour packs for certain wrestlers at shows is beyond me.

- The fact they were still trying to sell merch in the main lobby as 13,000 people nudged their way through was madness. There was plenty of me cussing people out in that mess.


----------



## CrAvEnRaven

El Dandy said:


> So updated card:
> 
> *- IWGP HW : Okada/Tanahashi*
> *- IWGP IC: Nakamura/Styles*
> *- IWGP Jr: Omega/Kushida
> - IWGP Jr TT: the same shit we've seen all year + Ricochet & Sydal
> - ROH HW: Lethal/Elgin*
> - Naito/EVIL v Meiyu Tag?
> - NEVER OW: Ishii/Makabe? Ishii/Honma? Ishii/Sakuraba (I know: same stable. I digress)? Maybe go against the NJW grain and do Ishii/Makabe/Honma?
> - Suzuki match?
> - Multi man CHAOS/BC cluster fuck match?
> - Tiger Mask/Liger?
> 
> Will there even be an IWGP Tag title match? Maybe Addiction, Honma/Makabe, or Saku/YTR win the tag league and challenge? Maybe they just do an 8 man tag with BC/CHAOS? Man, the tag division is dead.
> 
> Still a total bummer Ibushi is out. Sakuraba/Ibushi would have been very interesting


Has the ROH title match been confirmed for the dome?


----------



## Corey

CrAvEnRaven said:


> Has the ROH title match been confirmed for the dome?


No, which is a point that should be made. All speculation right now. Still have Lethal/Styles at Final Battle first.


----------



## Lazyking

Did a IWGP Linear champion list adding DQ and countout finishes and the current IWGP Linear champion? Minoru Suzuki


----------



## El Dandy

Oh didn't realize it wasn't 97% set. 

I read Elgin said he was gonna use his SOTF title shot at Tokyo Dome? or are peoples just hoping there is no ROH title match at Tokyo Dome in hopes of Styles beating Lethal?


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Awesome Trip Report, Ozzi.


----------



## Corey

El Dandy said:


> Oh didn't realize it wasn't 97% set.
> 
> I read Elgin said he was gonna use his SOTF title shot at Tokyo Dome? or are peoples just hoping there is no ROH title match at Tokyo Dome in hopes of Styles beating Lethal?


Elgin stated after the SOTF win that he was gonna "challenge for the ROH World Title in Japan" but since then I think it's just been speculation or internet sites claiming that the plan is for it to happen at Wrestle Kingdom. None of us realy know because I don't see how they can make that announcement when Styles/Lethal is main eventing your largest show of the year.

We can't forget that ROH plans on running shows in Japan throughout February, so that could be what he's referring to. That way it doesn't spoil the end result of Lethal/Styles. IIRC, AJ Styles has not been pinned or submitted by ANYONE in ROH since his return almost two years ago.


----------



## El Dandy

Ah I see. I was reading all over the place it was Tokyo Dome, but saying "challenge in Japan" leaves a ton up for interpretation. 

Now I see why it's presumptuous to assume it's at Tokyo Dome.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I wonder who Ishii is gonna face at WK10. I sure hope it's not gonna be Makabe again, and I think they won't do Ishii/Honma either, after just doing it at Power Struggle. Really no idea who he could face.


----------



## ZEROVampire

Honma and Makabe probably win the Tag Tournament and faces Anderson & Gallows in WK, my prediction as challenger for Ishii is Bad Luck Fale LOL.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Hearing the name Bad Luck Fale just ruins my day. :cry


----------



## Berserk

Can anyone tell me which group of guys in the 90s were the bigger draw AJPW(Misawa, Kobashi, Kawada, Taue) or NJPW (Chono, Muta, Hashimoto)? And who drew the most in their promotion? I'm assuming Misawa was the biggest draw in All Japan but I have no idea who was the bigger draw between Hashimoto and Muta.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Ishii to face.... dun dun dun.... EeeeeeVIL!!!!!

Probably not hahaha


----------



## Berserk

Ishii vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara. Book it.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

wtf is a Yoshiaki Fujiwara?


----------



## Corey

Fujiwara is 66 years old, dude. :lol


----------



## cablegeddon

Berserk said:


> Can anyone tell me which group of guys in the 90s were the bigger draw AJPW(Misawa, Kobashi, Kawada, Taue) or NJPW (Chono, Muta, Hashimoto)? And who drew the most in their promotion? I'm assuming Misawa was the biggest draw in All Japan but I have no idea who was the bigger draw between Hashimoto and Muta.


Njpw did better than AJPW in the 90s. 

My impression is that Kobashi and Misawa became mainstream stars on different level when Noah was hot the mid 2000s. 

It's possible that Kobashi and Misawa were/are bigger celebrities but not in the 90s.


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/668020060015960064
:mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger

Speaking of Los Inogobernables I just ordered their t-shirt and a Bullet Club tee as well! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

When will Kota Ibushi return from injury? How did he even get injured? Which body part?


----------



## Corey

Leon Knuckles said:


> When will Kota Ibushi return from injury? How did he even get injured? Which body part?


It's a herniated disc in his back. Not sure exactly how or when he suffered it, but he's out indefinitely so it's gonna be several months.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Jack Evans 187 said:


> It's a herniated disc in his back. Not sure exactly how or when he suffered it, but he's out indefinitely so it's gonna be several months.


WOMP WOMP.


----------



## LilOlMe

1)Meltzer said that AJ Styles isn't under contract with NJPW or ROH, so he's a free agent.


2)Not feeling Evil as a wrestler. I like his character and mannerisms, though the entrance is OTT. However, when he's in the ring, I feel things slow down, not in a good way.

Just uninteresting is how I'd describe it. It doesn't help that I loved the dynamic between an unwilling Naito and his exasperated partners, so if that's gonna be replaced, I need something really compelling. This ain't it. Oh well.


3)Tanahashi gave a podcast interview this week. Here's the translation thanks to https://twitter.com/reasonjp/with_replies:

Read from the bottom up. Kanji is Japanese words/vocab, btw. Shinkanses is the train:


> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp Nov 20
> 
> Tanahashi's top four wrestlers of 2015: 1) Nakamura 2) AJ 3) himself 4) Okada #podcastoff
> 5 retweets 9 likes
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp Nov 20
> 
> Tana says Nakamura/AJ will be tough to follow at the Dome, says all four want to steal the show. #podcastoff
> 0 retweets 0 likes
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp Nov 20
> 
> Tana is looking forward to seeing how Nakamura reacts to Maria. 'Is she Yeaoh or not?' #podcastoff
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp Nov 20
> 
> Tana 'what's his finish called?' 'Evil, I think'. 'Evil's Evil?' 'Evil's Evil'. 'Huh'. #podcastoff
> 1 retweet 1 like
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp Nov 20
> 
> ... But that it worked and a key point was Evil not hitting a finish which keeps people curious #podcastoff
> 0 retweets 1 like
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp Nov 20
> 
> Tana liked the Watanabe/Evil return, says triumphant returns are tough to do (ask Okada)... #podcastoff
> 0 retweets 2 likes
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp Nov 20
> 
> Tana puts over the Saku/Yano team. 'Sakuraba's such a different style it throws ppl off their game plan, and Yano knows that' #podcastoff
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp Nov 20
> 
> Talk about how the tag scene has been thin of late, even despite NJ's tradition of pushing singles stars first and foremost #podcastoff
> 0 retweets 0 likes
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp Nov 20
> 
> 
> Tana in the gym with Elgin: 'let's do bench presses. How much do you bench?' Elgin '208kg' (458 lbs) Tana 'let's do something else'. #podcastoff
> 45 retweets 53 likes
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp Nov 20
> 
> Tana talks about Elgin being a new dad, says he could call him 'daddy' and come out riding on his shoulders. #podcastoff
> 4 retweets 8 likes
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp Nov 20
> 
> Tana talks about his team name with @MichaelElgin25 - 'Love and Power' #njwtl #podcastoff
> 5 retweets 3 likes
> 
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp Nov 20
> 
> Tana assumed he'd be w/Captain NJ. Says he's being used less. Fans realized this for Honma, YoshiHashi,cheered more. could happen for cap.
> 0 retweets 2 likes
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp Nov 20
> 
> Tanahashi found out about the Elgin pairing just before they made the announcement of the teams. #njwtl #podcastoff
> 0 retweets 0 likes
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp Nov 20
> 
> ... But that had he not made his comments about Harashima DM his DDT match was a normal one, attention would solely be on Okada #podcastoff
> 0 retweets 2 likes
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp Nov 20
> 
> Tana half jokes that he had put himself in a difficult position with DDT... #podcastoff
> 0 retweets 1 like
> 
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp Nov 20
> 
> Tana does bring up the DDT match. Says it's different for Dome main eventers to be wrestling for other promotions so soon before #podcastoff
> 0 retweets 1 like
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp Nov 20
> 
> ...'You have to let everyone know that you want the belt and you're prepared to go and take it. That's what the brawl was about'#podcastoff
> 0 retweets 1 like
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp Nov 20
> 
> Tana on the Okada brawl at Power Struggle 'I'm the challenger. You can't be the same guy whether champion or not'... #podcastoff
> 2 retweets 2 likes
> 
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp Nov 20
> 
> Sadly for those wanting the dish on Harashima, this was recorded on Monday. #podcastoff
> 0 retweets 1 like
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp Nov 20
> 
> With that said, Tana says he's glad Okada was chosen over him or Nakamura because of what it does for Okada going forward. #podcastoff
> 0 retweets 3 likes
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp Nov 20
> 
> Tana says he's has been thinking about how, when he'd like to retire, says you never really have star making retirement matches. #podcastoff
> 0 retweets 1 like
> 
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp Nov 20
> 
> Tana says it wasn't until midway thru the Okada match you realized Tenryu can't move. 'The match reminded you how good Okada is' #podcastoff
> 7 retweets 7 likes
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp Nov 20
> 
> Tana comments on the crowd at Ryogoku for Tenryu, that it was probably many attendees first show in a very long time. #podcastoff
> 0 retweets 2 likes
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp Nov 20
> 
> Tanahashi says the Tenryu/Okada match was 'excellent' given the circumstances and Tenryu's limitations. #podcastoff
> 2 retweets 11 likes
> 
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp Nov 20
> 
> Tanahashi 'couldn't imagine' how the Tenryu match'd play out, had heard Tenryu had trouble climbing stairs beforehand. #podcastoff
> 0 retweets 4 likes
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp Nov 20
> 
> Tanahashi 'if you're a wrestler or call yourself a fan, you had to watch this (Tenryu) show' #podcastoff
> 1 retweet 3 likes
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp Nov 20
> 
> Tanahashi couldn't be at Ryogoku for Tenryu's retirement b/c of a commitment in Osaka, watched on World from the Shinkansen home #podcastoff
> 0 retweets 2 likes
> 
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp Nov 20
> 
> Tanahashi spends most of his time on Shinkansens studying new kanji. I expect this to drop severely once Mohun X is out. #podcastoff
> 0 retweets 2 likes
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp Nov 20
> 
> Tana talks about his schedule of late pinging back and forth between Osaka and Tokyo for his daughter's birthday then back, then Sendai..
> 0 retweets 3 likes
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp Nov 20
> 
> Tana was happy to have his ego stroked by birthday wishes. 'It's the busiest Twitter day of the year' #podcastoff
> 0 retweets 5 likes



Also, at the press conference:


> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide Nov 19
> 
> Tana has a new tag move in mind: have Elgin toss him. He calls it the "High Fly Flow...from Elgin." #njwtl #njpwworld
> 9 retweets 13 likes
> 
> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide Nov 19
> 
> Tana "Don't worry, Elgin - I got a XXXL shirt here waiting for you." #njwtl #njpwworld
> 2 retweets 4 likes


----------



## LilOlMe

Shelton Benjamin vs. Marufuji in the Global League tournament was excellent:
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3dulk9_naomichi-marufuji-vs-shelton-benjamin-noah_sport

Saw people giving it great reviews, so I watched it. It was fun as hell, and very competitive. Benjamin was impressive here, and Marufuji's selling was terrific (going all the way across the ring on that throw was nice).

****1/4ish.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

AT&T Stadium said:


> wtf is a Yoshiaki Fujiwara?


A legendary wrestler who actually drew real money unlike Tanahashi, Nakamura, Okada and other posers that draw 6K gates and are then proclaimed first ballot hall of famers. LEL.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

ywall2breakerj said:


> A legendary wrestler who actually drew real money unlike Tanahashi, Nakamura, Okada and other posers that draw 6K gates and are then proclaimed first ballot hall of famers. LEL.


You sound bitter. It's just rasslin man.


----------



## Flair Shot

During day 2 of the tag league Naito declared that his group(himself, EVIL and Bushi) is now officially known as “Los Ingobernables de Japón".


----------



## AT&T Stadium

ywall2breakerj said:


> A legendary wrestler who actually drew real money unlike Tanahashi, Nakamura, Okada and other posers that draw 6K gates and are then proclaimed first ballot hall of famers. LEL.


Oh. That guy.



> Tana in the gym with Elgin: 'let's do bench presses. How much do you bench?' Elgin '208kg' (458 lbs) Tana 'let's do something else'. #podcastoff
> 45 retweets
> 
> Tana talks about Elgin being a new dad, says he could call him 'daddy' and come out riding on his shoulders. #podcastoff
> 4 retweets 8 likes


How can anybody not like Tanahashi? He's like Cena but actually funny.


----------



## Alistahr Wells

ywall2breakerj said:


> A legendary wrestler who actually drew real money unlike Tanahashi, Nakamura, Okada and other posers that draw 6K gates and are then proclaimed first ballot hall of famers. LEL.


You don't sound any cooler. Just saying.


----------



## almostfamous

So I apparently there was a Sendai vs Stardom Joshi show recently. I watched the last four matches, and I highly recommend all of them. I decided to post my review here since there is no way to do that without spoiling the results:

Io Shirai Vs. Mika Iwata - I admittedly stick mostly to Stardom for Joshi so I haven't really seen much from Mika. Seems like an up-and-comer with some promise.

Io Shirai Vs. Sendai Sachiko - This match was amazing. Two of the best female wrestlers going until a draw. Io continues to prove she one of the best wrestlers in the world, although she did have a scary looking botch here. They must think a lot of Sendai if since they didn't let her take a pin here.

Kairi Hojo Vs. Meiko Satomura - These two continue their rivalry that has to be a feud of the year contender. The draw makes sense here, a few botches, but the match so good otherwise that it's easy to overlook.

Mayu Iwatani Vs. DASH Chisako - I never give Mayu the credit she deserves, but her and Kairi are two of the best sellers in the business today. It's like half the moves she takes looks like they kill her.

Mayu Iwatani Vs. Cassandra Miyagi - Finals was alright, but not as good as the previous three matches. The first time I saw Cassandra Miyagi was at the recent Tenryu retirement show, and I like her gimmick, but she's not the worker some of these girls are.

Stardom wins. It's obvious that they didn't want any of their top stars to take any losses, but two draw finishes is kind of pushing it imo.


----------



## Vårmakos

_EVIL「Welcome to the “Darkness World”。This is EVIL。Everything is EVIL。」 (then Everything is EVIL said again in Japanese)_

Actual EVIL promo.


----------



## El Dandy

Think of the possibilities for EVIL when he makes that babyface turn imo


----------



## cablegeddon

ywall2breakerj said:


> A legendary wrestler who actually drew real money unlike Tanahashi, Nakamura, Okada and other posers that draw 6K gates and are then proclaimed first ballot hall of famers. LEL.


that's not correct but if you look at the back to yokohama show and last years g1 final...yeah, njpw isn't in good shape.


----------



## RyanPelley

Anyone ever order from ProWrestlingTees.com? Got a 'King of Strong Style' shirt and its such shitty quality.


----------



## BillThompson

RyanPelley said:


> Anyone ever order from ProWrestlingTees.com? Got a 'King of Strong Style' shirt and its such shitty quality.


Well, they're a really shitty company, it's what they do.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

BillThompson said:


> Well, they're a really shitty company, it's what they do.


You know who else is a shitty merchant? masked republic. Took 45 days to get my order and no apology.


----------



## BillThompson

I ♥ KEMONITO;54544426 said:


> You know who else is a shitty merchant? masked republic. Took 45 days to get my order and no apology.


Interesting, never heard anything bad about them. Suplex Wrestling on the other hand is a company I've heard nothing but bad things about. High quality shirts, hoodies, etc., but apparently they like to never send orders, then deny an order was ever made.


----------



## Rah

Well, that's some proper bollocks. I was going to order MR's Perrito shirt but between that and the postal service here, I may as well just continue not to own anything. Ugh.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Prowrestlingtees.com is shit? That's where I just ordered my shirts from. D:


----------



## Rah

I've not heard anything negative against their quality, but their business practices and beliefs leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Rah said:


> I've not heard anything negative against their quality, but their business practices and beliefs leave a lot to be desired.


What's wrong with their practices and beliefs?


----------



## antoniomare007

Berserk said:


> Can anyone tell me which group of guys in the 90s were the bigger draw AJPW(Misawa, Kobashi, Kawada, Taue) or NJPW (Chono, Muta, Hashimoto)? And who drew the most in their promotion? I'm assuming Misawa was the biggest draw in All Japan but I have no idea who was the bigger draw between Hashimoto and Muta.


I'm pretty sure New Japan drew more. They had a bunch of hot angles and were having tons of shows in domes and big venues. Giant Baba was more conservative and decided to make Budokan Hall their main venue, they had a stupid long streak of sellouts, but they didn't have as big events as New Japan (they had their first solo Dome show in 98, and Baba passed a short while after).

Hash was the Ace of New Japan in the 90's. Him and Misawa were the big stars during that decade for their respective promotions.


----------



## RyanPelley

BillThompson said:


> Well, they're a really shitty company, it's what they do.


Son of a bitch. I didn't know that. /embarrassed


----------



## NastyYaffa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/670570288682283008Damn... Hopefully he doesn't miss Final Battle & WK.


----------



## Corey

Wonder if it's the same issue that kept him out of a couple ROH shows last month? I think that was a nerve problem in the lower back iirc.


----------



## El Dandy

Welp, if the injury is bad enough and he has miss the Tokyo Dome... then they can just plug in Goto to face Nakamura!

:febreeze


----------



## Air Guitar Tana

it's not serious obviously.

if it's serious they would have pulled him out of the tourney and not from one show.


----------



## Corey

El Dandy said:


> Welp, if the injury is bad enough and he has miss the Tokyo Dome... then they can just plug in Goto to face Nakamura!
> 
> :febreeze


:lmao

That fucking gif.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Jack Evans 187 said:


> :lmao
> 
> That fucking gif.


I never get it :lol


----------



## Lariatoh!

I saw this and thought it would fit better here, because no one "up there" would get it. 

http://whatculture.com/wwe/10-tantalizing-wwe-versus-new-japan-dream-matches.php


----------



## Fighter Daron

Suzuki vs. Lesnar :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## obby

Holy christ at these clips of Tenryu/Okada on Botchamania :done


----------



## Vårmakos

http://zasshi.news.yahoo.co.jp/article?a=20151201-00021426-jprime-ent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671365011546091520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671368227750998016
We should start calling him Stone Cold Honma now. (I'm sorry)

I can't imagine New Japan won't respond to this in some way.


----------



## El Dandy

Vårmakos said:


> We should start calling him Stone Cold Honma now. (I'm sorry)
> 
> I can't imagine New Japan won't respond to this in some way.


BEAT DEBRA

Honma gonna be in the doghouse now and probably job... wait a minute.


----------



## LilOlMe

More from someone on reddit regarding the Honma situation:


> Translation & Summary:
> 
> 
> Ichiki (who's been living with Honma for 18 years) claims that, a month ago, both she and Honma went to a local restaurant where they had bumped into a woman who said she had dated Honma four years ago. Apparently this encounter inflated Honma's ego as a ladies' man.
> 
> This encounter made Ichiki upset, as she had recently suffered a bout of depression after Honma recently appeared on TV declaring his love to pop star Tomomi Kahala, even though he was still involved romantically with Ichiki. Ichiki had a copy of her doctor's evaluation for her depression, which she claims Honma dismissed by saying: "Anyone can get a doctor's note."
> 
> After returning home from the restaurant, the couple got into an argument, with Honma reacting quite violently to her. Ichiki, believing that she went too far, attempted to bow to Honma on her knees to plead for forgiveness (a Japanese gesture to express deep shame for one's actions). Ichiki claims that Honma then kicked her upwards in the head when she knelt down.
> 
> Ichiki's mother happened to be present at the scene, and tried to bow with her daughter to make Honma stop. Ichiki claims that Honma does not believe violence is bad. Honma, upon seeing Ichiki's mother bow to her knees, is said to have shouted: "How the hell did you raise your kid this way?"
> 
> Ichiki is upset that a man who she used to support and who recipricated her love could have screamed at her that night with: "It's thanks to me that you have food on the table!"
> 
> Ichiki claims that their Domestic Violence issues first began four years ago.
> 
> Ichiki claims she had previously been dragged through the hallway and had her head struck, losing consciousness. Even though Honma has immediately apologized with tears after such episodes of abuse, promising that it wouldn't happen again, the violence was a recurring event in the household. They have called the police before to deal with their issues. Nowadays Honma would call the police directly - Ichiki said he felt that the police could put an end to their never-ending disputes.
> 
> Ichiki is considering splitting up with Honma. The deciding factor for wanting to split was not the physical abuse, but Honma's verbal tirades.
> 
> Ichiki finds it difficult to say goodbye to a man she had lived with for 18 years. They both own a dog they both cherish, but Ichiki claims Honma has even shouted at the dog, threatening to take the dog to a shelter. She cannot stand Honma treating their pet like that.


----------



## Lazyking

AJ is offically out of the remaining tag league. They say he'll be back for WK


----------



## Vårmakos

Tag League finals are Great Bash Heel (Makabe & Honma) vs. Ingobernables (Naito & EVIL).


----------



## Vårmakos

Okada is Tokyo Sport's MVP for the 3rd time and his match with Tenryu is their MOTY.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Ishii/Shibata at the Dome? :hmm: I would love to see that happen. With that match + Tanahashi/Okada & Nakamura/Styles, WK10 could be even better than WK9.


----------



## Corey

Makabe & Honma won the Tag League, so I assume they'll be facing Gallows & Anderson at WK?

Also a very interesting note from the show:

_– There was a video, showing ROH Champion Jay Lethal stating that he wants to defend his belt at Wrestle Kingdom_

Surpassing the defense with AJ...


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Damn Honma, you so cray.


----------



## Vårmakos

Here I thought the tag division was going to get interesting. 

Wonder where this leaves Naito and Goto.










Also seems like BUSHI/Dorada and Yujiro/Yano are going to have feuds.


----------



## VanHammerFan

I would guess it'll be Naito/Goto in a nothing match? Didn't watch any tag league cause lel tag league, but did Goto/Naito have any interaction in the final show?

really not feeling this WK card at all. it's a 2.5 match show now.

it's unfortunate that Styles won't be 100% and it most likely have an effect on the match. it'll still be good, but probably slim chance it'll be a perfect encounter we hope for. Ishii/Shibby will beat the christ out of each other and most will love it, but just seems so thrown together. Okada/Tana will be great as always. Omega/Kushida yawn. BC/GHB skip. JR HW tag skip. This card will really miss ibushi. ibushi/saku would've been fun as heck.


----------



## Lariatoh!

If they just left Nakamura out of the IC hunt, allowed Goto to keep the belt, Goto vs. Naito for the IC could have been another major match because Naka/Styles doesn't need a belt. They are two leaders of the dominant stables and well two fo the top four so a grudge match is all you need... 

Goto v Naito is good, with the IC in the mix it could have really meant something big....


----------



## Ham and Egger

Hey guys, do you think New Japan calld it the NEVER title because if you win it you'll NEVER win the world title? :lmao


----------



## flag sabbath

Ham and Egger said:


> Hey guys, do you think New Japan calld it the NEVER title because if you win it you'll NEVER win the world title? :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger

Makabe won't ever be world champ again. So its still the NEVER title. :bird


----------



## Vårmakos

The full WK card has been released.

http://www.purolove.com/

*NJPW "WRESTLE KINGDOM 10 IN TOKYO DOME", 04.01.2016 (NJPW World) 
Tokyo Dome *

0. New Japan Rumble: 
1. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title 4 Way Match: Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish (c) vs. Ricochet & Matt Sydal vs. Rocky Romero & Baretta vs. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson 
2. Special Six Man Tag Match: Toru Yano, X & X vs. Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi & Tama Tonga 
3. Special Singles Match: Jay Lethal vs. Michael Elgin 
_* ROH World Championship match if Lethal retains at Final Battle_
4. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title: Kenny Omega (c) vs. KUSHIDA 
5. IWGP Tag Team Title: Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows (c) vs. Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma 
6. Special Singles Match: Hirooki Goto vs. Tetsuya Naito 
7. NEVER Openweight Title: Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Katsuyori Shibata 
8. IWGP Intercontinental Title: Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. AJ Styles 
9. IWGP Heavyweight Title: Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi

It seems whoever wins Goto/Naito may become the #1 contender to the IC/Heavyweight Championship.

Also,

Liger/Tiger Mask and BUSHI/Dorada have been announced for the _Road to_ shows. 

As well as this dream singles match:


----------



## flag sabbath

They might as well call Goto vs Naito 'The Battle of the Bridesmaids'.


----------



## Ham and Egger

It's too early to say but I hope Naito beats Goto, challenges and dethrones Okada for the title. His antics are made for a main event heel!


----------



## LilOlMe

Could someone recommend the World Tag Team Tournament matches that are worth watching?

Not including day 1, which I've already seen.

Thanks. 

You can include preliminary matches that were really good too.


----------



## Corey

Hey, that WK card is actually pretty good!


----------



## El Dandy

Late to the party:

- Disappointed they wasted Shibata/Naito only to have it move Naito onto a throw away with Goto and moved Shibata to the NEVER title with no build. Could have/should have gone back to Shibata/Naito at Tokyo Dome.

- It's like they booked the Tokyo Dome card and forgot about their upper midcard and were scrambling. As has been written a few times in this thread: if they wanted Goto/Naito, they should've kept the IC on Goto. There is no reason to care about that match. No stakes; no jeopardy; no real issue.

- Shibata/Ishii will be great, but would've rather seen Shibata/Naito in a blow off and Goto/Ishii for the NEVER. Shibata will predictably be taking the L because FUCK Gedo. If he wins?.... color me one happy MARK. But I'll probably still complain that he should be HW champ instead because I'm a jerk.

- At any rate, Naito needed a win at Tokyo Dome and he'll be getting that over Goto. A few months ago I would've advocated him challenging Okada for the HW straight after Jan 4, but I don't think he and his group are at that level quite yet. Been a lil disappointed with EVIL and BUSHI as his guys. EVIL could've been a good #3 , but he's been p ehhh as his #2 . If he had an aleady established second guy it would enhance his credibility. Hopefully he sets his sights on the IC and can get a good run out of it to give cred to LOS INGOBERNABLES. Who am I kidding? If he challenges Okada, I won't complain! I'll be mad as fuck if when Okada beats him tho.

Those silly nit pickings aside, the Dome show looks p good. A 3 match show, but those 3 matches should be *really *fucking awesome. Could have a 4th depending on how Naito/Goto happens. No interest in anything else TBH. Couldn't care less about Omega/KUSHIDA, the ROH match, Tag titles, CHAOS/BC, and the same crummy Jr. Tag opener they've been doing for years.

Also, where THE FUCK is MiSu????!!! I've missed this man so much. Not enough to actually pay attention to NOAH, so I digress. Last I remember, I read it was MiSu v Marufuji and NOAH would close down if marufuji lost? Did that match ever happen? Does MiSu still have the GHC? Is NOAH even still open?!!!!!


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*I just started following Dragon Gate. It's actually pretty good. Does anyone else in here watch Dragon Gate?*


----------



## Genking48

Love me some Dragon Gate, easily the most overall fun I have when watching wrestling is watching a Dragon Gate show.

iheartdg.com is your new go to site, show results and promos are written up by Jae as well as future cards, info on the units and the wrestlers as well.

Final Gate card btw:

12/27/2015 Fukuoka, Fukuoka Kokusai Center ~ THE FINAL GATE 2015
1. El Lindaman, Takehiro Yamamura, Kaito Ishida vs. Don Fujii, Yosuke♡Santa Maria, Nosawa Rongai
2. Jimmy Kness J.K.S., Jimmy Kanda vs. Kzy, U-T
3. Coliseum 2015 – Unlimited 10 Minute Round Rules: X vs. Masakatsu Funaki
4. Open the Brave Gate Championship Match: Kotoka (c) vs. Eita
5. Open the Twin Gate Championship Match: YAMATO, Naruki Doi (c) vs. Gamma, Punch Tominaga
6. Open the Triangle Gate 4 Way Championship Match: Masato Yoshino, Akira Tozawa, T-Hawk (c) vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid, Big R Shimizu vs. Naoki Tanizaki, Cyber Kong, Mondai Ryu vs. Ryo “Jimmy Saito, Jimmy Susumu, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!
7. Open the Dream Gate Championship Match: Shingo Takagi (c) vs. CIMA


----------



## BillThompson

Dragon Gate is literally the dirt worst.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

BillThompson said:


> Dragon Gate is literally the dirt worst.


*What do you hate about Dragon Gate?*


----------



## Vårmakos

I started watching DG consistently in 2014 so it took me a while to get used to the no-selling/false finish spam style and to distinguish all of the goddamn Jimmyz, but I have come to enjoy it. 

This year it's been my fav company.


----------



## BillThompson

Deadman's Hand said:


> *What do you hate about Dragon Gate?*


Literally, just about everything. They took a style that Gran Hamada popularized which was watered down in Toryumon and watered it down even more. Every match feels and looks exactly the same. Your standard 5 minutes of attempted limb work or psychology that doesn't mean anything followed by kickout spam and no selling. It's the exact opposite of what I look for in my pro wrestling...


----------



## El Dandy

:cima8:

That's p much the extent of my DG interest


----------



## Deadman's Hand

BillThompson said:


> Literally, just about everything. They took a style that Gran Hamada popularized which was watered down in Toryumon and watered it down even more. Every match feels and looks exactly the same. Your standard 5 minutes of attempted limb work or psychology that doesn't mean anything followed by kickout spam and no selling. It's the exact opposite of what I look for in my pro wrestling...


*Meh, different strokes for different folks. I've personally had a lot of fun watching Dragon Gate, and I can respect if you don't like it. :draper2*



El Dandy said:


> :cima8:
> 
> That's p much the extent of my DG interest


*Funny thing is, it's because of /wooo/, I started following Dragon Gate in the first place. :lol*


----------



## Genking48

Hating spot fests sounds like hating fun to me, why do you hate fun guys


----------



## flag sabbath

I first smoked crack in 2006. The rush was incredible, like nothing I'd ever experienced. I spent the next few years smoking as much crack as I could get my hands on. After a while, the rush wasn't the same, but I kept chasing it, hoping to experience that 2006 high again. Eventually I got lucky & managed to kick the habit, but every so often, someone I think I can trust recommends a new strain of crack, swearing blind that shit is the bomb. It usually turns out to be some stepped on, baking soda garbage. 

And by 'smoked crack' I mean 'watched Dragon Gate'.

Have fun.


----------



## Vårmakos

All of Suzukigun lost their GHC titles except KES ... and then Takashi Sugiura joined Suzukigun for some reason. ok.


----------



## Corey

Vårmakos said:


> All of Suzukigun lost their GHC titles except KES ... and then Takashi Sugiura joined Suzukigun for some reason. ok.


Yeah, and then Go Shiozaki came out to shake Marufuji's hand and he wouldn't accept it.

Hopefully this means Suzuki can come back to New Japan while Sugiura leads whatever is left of of SugiuraGUN in NOAH.


----------



## El Dandy

MiSu coming back would be a Christmas wish come true!

have him return and be Okada's challenger at New Beginning pls Gedo thx


----------



## Vårmakos

NOAH just posted their January cards. Suzukigun is still being booked. :mj2	

Pretty sweet card for 1/31 though.



> ◆ GHC Heavyweight Championship Match
> (24th Generation Champion) Naomichi Marufuji vs. Takashi Sugiura (Challenger)
> 
> ◆ Special Single Match
> Go Shiozaki vs. Minoru Suzuki
> 
> ◆ GHC Tag Team Championship Match
> (33rd Generation Champion) Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Mohammed Yone & Katsuhiko Nakajima (Challenger)
> 
> ◆ GHC Junior Heavyweight Championship Match
> (30th Generation Champion) Taiji Ishimori vs. Kenou (Challenger)
> 
> ◆ GHC Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Championship Match
> (25th Generation Champion) Daisuke Harada & Atsushi Kotoge vs. Taichi & TAKA Michinoku (Challenger)


----------



## El Dandy

Vårmakos said:


> NOAH just posted their January cards. Suzukigun is still being booked. :mj2
> 
> Pretty sweet card for 1/31 though.


that's a total bummer.

Maybe Suzuki gun stays in NOAH and MiSu can come and go as New Japan needs him?

Although New Japan could really use KES as well for the tag division.


----------



## BornBad

so it looks like Suzuki's not coming back to NJPW anytime soon. 

Ewwww


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

Lucha Underground is what dragon gate could be if their guys sold anything

Good to know that EVIL is a shingo takagi mark taking his look and moveset


----------



## Morrison17

Hey guys, when is Wrestle Kingdom?

The line up on PWI states it's on jan 4, but jan 4 is monday and NJPW major shows were always on sunday, weren't they?


----------



## Corey

Morrison17 said:


> Hey guys, when is Wrestle Kingdom?
> 
> The line up on PWI states it's on jan 4, but jan 4 is monday and NJPW major shows were always on sunday, weren't they?


It's January 4th. New Japan always does Wrestle Kingdom on that date, no matter what the day of the week is.


----------



## Flair Shot

Morrison17 said:


> Hey guys, when is Wrestle Kingdom?
> 
> The line up on PWI states it's on jan 4, but jan 4 is monday and NJPW major shows were always on sunday, weren't they?


WK is always on January 4th, regardless what day it is.


----------



## Genking48

thanks to iheartdg.com for the results


> *12/27/2015 Fukuoka, Fukuoka Kokusai Center ~ THE FINAL GATE 2015 – 7600 Attendance
> **1. *El Lindaman{W}, Takehiro Yamamura, Kaito Ishida (8:02 Locomotion Tiger Suplex Hold) Don Fujii, Yosuke♡Santa Maria{L}, Nosawa Rongai
> *2. *Jimmy Kness J.K.S., Jimmy Kanda{W} (7:36 Diving Elbow Drop) Kzy, U-T{L}
> *3. *Coliseum 2015 – Unlimited 10 Minute Round Rules: Masakatsu Funaki (1R 0:54 Cross Armbreaker) “Hollywood” Stalker Ichikawa
> *3b. *Pro Wrestling Rules: Masakatsu Funaki (6:22 TKO) “Hollywood” Stalker Ichikawa
> _*Ichikawas’ seconds threw in the towel to prevent him from receiving the Hybrid Blaster_
> *4. *Open the Brave Gate Championship Match: Kotoka (13:24 Caldera) Eita
> _*1st Defense_
> *5. *Open the Twin Gate Championship Match: YAMATO{W}, Naruki Doi (18:23 Gallaria) Gamma, Punch Tominaga{L}
> _*8th Defense_
> *6. *Open the Triangle Gate 4 Way Championship Match: Masato Yoshino, Akira Tozawa, T-Hawk vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid, Big R Shimizu vs. Naoki Tanizaki, Cyber Kong, Mondai Ryu vs. Ryo “Jimmy Saito, Jimmy Susumu, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!
> -Susumu (Jumbo no Kachi!gatame) Shimizu
> -Saito (SaiRyo Rocket) Mondai Ryu
> -Tozawa (26:25 Package German Suplex Hold) Saito
> _*1st Defense_
> *7. *Open the Dream Gate Championship Match: Shingo Takagi (28:00 Last Falconry) CIMA
> _*3rd Defense_
> 
> The contract signing for the main event was held after match two. CIMA talked about there being a big concert over in the nearby Yahoo Japan Dome. It was a pretty big deal so many Hakata natives were there. Those that didn’t go and instead came here came for one reason. To see CIMA win the Dream Gate. For their sake, and for the sake of DRAGON GATE history, he would fight to the death to win today. Just to make sure, he polled the crowd on who they wanted to see win. The answer was a resounding “CIMA”. He was going to win, and everyone knows why. Because he is CIMA.
> Takagi noted this was the first time he would be facing CIMA as champion. He had great admiration for CIMA. He was the man who wrote DRAGON GATEs’ history. He has no choice but to erase that history today. Times have changed and it is out with the old. He would write a new legacy in his own image. To do that, he had to put an end to CIMA.
> 
> Stalker was costumed after Rickson Gracie, who faced Funaki in a famous Coliseum Rules fight many years back. After being beaten quickly he appealed for his usual rematch. Since Ichikawa had essentially zero chance under the special rules, Mochizuki asked Funaki to do the rematch under regular pro wrestling rules.
> 
> Doi ran down PT after their match. He was in over his head trying to fight at the championship level. Don’t even think about trying again. VERZERK were 2 for 2 so far. After Shingo wins and they take the Triangle Gate, Fukuoka would get a full VERZERK happy ending.
> 
> Takagi celebrated but lamented the lack of applause. Sorry CIMA. Your time is over. Just like Fujii, Gamma, & Mochizuki before him. The veterans have been vanquished. Well. There was Shisa. But that wasn’t going to happen. 2015 was over and now it was time to take out the trash. VERZERK would be steering the ship in 2016. They did their customary pose and were ready to end the show on the sourest of notes when Susumu hit the ring and laid Taagi out with the Jumbo no Kachi!
> If you follow the timeline, after the veterans you would find his generation. Takagi claims to have no challengers left. Well. He was standing right there. He wanted a title match. In fact, he had been planning to come out to challenge CIMA because he was sure CIMA was going to win. He was the very first Dream Gate challenger for CIMA back in 2004 and again in 2012. He wanted to do so one more time. Even in defeat, he knew fans wanted to see CIMA close the show, so he passed the microphone to him.
> CIMA had promised everyone a happy ending. Even with the fan support and tactical support from his veteran allies, he was still defeated. Takagi talked about spring cleaning and taking out the trash. Well. Maybe he was garbage by now. But there are many types of trash. Burnable, plastic, etc. Well. If you read his label it says “CIMA: Do not throw away”. He had hoped for a victory as a late Christmas present. It didn’t come, but he was saved by Susumu. Susumu had a birthday in February. You know what else is in February? A show in Hakata Star Lanes on the 14th. That is as good a place as any for him to get his Dream Gate title match. It was set. Susumu promised get into peak condition. 2016 will be 10 years since he was last Dream Gate champion, and he would end that drought on 02/14.
> CIMA thanked the fans for their support in 2015, and promised to keep working hard to fulfill the dreams of the fans and children in 2016.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*I really enjoyed Final Gate. The VerserK/Dia Hearts/Monster Express/Jimmyz match was really fun, and I loved the CIMA/Shingo main event. CIMA/Shingo told a great story, the crowd came alive for that match big time, and there was multiple times where I thought CIMA was going to win it (especially when he hit Shingo with Fuji's & Mochi's moves). *


----------



## Genking48

It was an awesome main event, DG really does it best when they build up their top stars, they've made Shingo look pretty much unbeatable when it comes to title defenses and this match and it's story contributed to that in a huge way, the story of the match was great with CIMA basically using every move in his offense and ending up using Fuji & Mochizuki's moves in desperation, recommendable match for sure.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Mvpscrewdriver305 said:


> Lucha Underground is what dragon gate could be if their guys sold anything
> 
> Good to know that EVIL is a shingo takagi mark taking his look and moveset


Don't confused the DG roster with BxB Hulk please :grin2:

Final Gate was awesome, the main event solidified Shingo as one of the best workers in the world and CIMA is still one of the most underrated guys in the industry.

Masakatsu Funaki vs Stalker was the most I've laughed at a comedy match in quite some time. The best thing to me is Masakatsu Funaki cheesing the whole time. I never thought he'd enjoy that as much as he did.


----------



## Count Vertigo

Anybody around here that knows when will this DDT show from today be available around the net?


----------



## Corey

Why'd you post that picture of Glacier too? :lol


----------



## Count Vertigo

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Why'd you post that picture of Glacier too? :lol


Glacier being there is the main reason I wanna watch it :lol, he isn't a regular there isn't he?


----------



## Corey

Count Vertigo said:


> Glacier being there is the main reason I wanna watch it :lol, he isn't a regular there isn't he?


Shouldn't be. haha. Now it makes sense, just didn't know he was on the show.


----------



## Ozzi MichiFan

Count Vertigo said:


> Anybody around here that knows when will this DDT show from today be available around the net?


I imagine it won't be as it was just a random small show.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NJPW WRESTLE KINGDOM 10 - TOKYO DOME - 2016 JANUARY 3 REVIEW :mark: :mark: :mark:

NEW JAPAN RUMBLE
N/A - Did not watch

IWGP JR HEAVYWEIGHT TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP
FATAL FOURWAY TAG TEAM MATCH
Young Bucks vs vs RPG Vice vs Aerial Dogfight vs reDRagon (c)
****1/4

NEVER OPENWEIGHT 6-MAN TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP (VACANT)
SIX-MAN TAG TEAM MATCH
Bullet Club vs Briscoe Brothers and Toru Yano
***3/4

ROH WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP
SINGLES MATCH
Michael Elgin vs Jay Lethal (c)
****1/4

IWGP JR HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
SINGLES MATCH
Kushida vs Kenny Omega (c)
****1/4

IWGP TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP
TAG TEAM MATCH
Togi Makabe and Tomoaki Honma vs Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson (c)
****1/2

SINGLES MATCH
Tetsuya Naito vs Hirooki Goto
****1/2

NEVER OPENWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
SINGLES MATCH
Katsuyori Shibata VS Tomohiro Ishii (c)  
*****

IWGP INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPIONSHIP
SINGLES MATCH
AJ Styles vs Shinsuke Nakamura (c) 
*****

IWGP HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
SINGLES MATCH
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (c)
****3/4

This was a damn good wrestling event. All but one matche were rated 4 or more stars. And 

two five-star matches. God bless!


----------



## Vårmakos

HOLY SHIT.

OMEGA. 

PINNED. 

SHINSUKE.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Omega did indeed pin Nakamura + Bullet Club also turned on Styles. I guess the rumors are true..


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Bye AJ


----------



## Insomnia

Swag dropping the belt to Omega! Hopefully the belt finally gets clean.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Never forget 2014 - 2016 :mj2


----------



## WBS

So nakamura and aj are indeed leaving... Too bad.


----------



## Donnie

NastyYaffa said:


> Never forget 2014 - 2016 :mj2


It's amazing how AJ went from dead in the water with TNA, to a Top Guy in NJPW, and now he's WWE bound. Wrestling is strange sometimes


----------



## Air Guitar Tana

I was just cutting onions, promise

https://streamable.com/bng5?t=15.4


----------



## Morrison17

So Styles and Nakamura are on their way to job to samoan crap at rumble. 
Fuck you wwe.


----------



## Air Guitar Tana

According to Meltz; AJ is going to main roster as early as rumble and others have to be in NXT for a while. Nakamura still has a contract and he will have to drop the title first


----------



## Corey

Nakamura leaving is by the far the biggest surprise to me. That's crazy. He's SO over in Japan. Never would've expected him to sign.

AJ on the other hand... if he debuts at the Rumble, I'm gonna lose my fucking mind. That's the best wrestling news I've heard in a while.


----------



## BillThompson

Morrison17 said:


> So Styles and Nakamura are on their way to job to samoan crap at rumble.
> Fuck you wwe.


Yeah, the idea of AJ and Nakamura being in the ring with one of the most underrated workers going today sure is terrible. Makes me want to never watch wrestling again even.


----------



## Morrison17

BillThompson said:


> Yeah, the idea of AJ and Nakamura being in the ring with one of the most underrated workers going today sure is terrible. Makes me want to never watch wrestling again even.


Sincerely hope you are talking about John Cena.


----------



## Lazyking

it would be nice if more fans could be thankful for what a wrestler does for them, sacrificing their bodies and actually be happy for them when they leave a company to make more money elsewhere instead of whining about how they'll be used....

That would be nice but I guess that's asking too much.


----------



## VanHammerFan

Kenny!!

About time he gets presented as a serious player. Hopefully he drops the goofy janitor shit and just gets down to kicking ass!

Would've preferred Naito be the one to send Nakamura out, but I'll easily take Omega getting elevated as well!

Now that the obv of Okada v Nakamura is out for WK11 main event, what are people thinking we see at WK11 instead? We're 99% gonna have a new guy close Tokyo Dome!

Okada v Naito?
Okada v Shibata?
Okada v Suzuki?

I would gladly take any of those. I think MiSu will prob be Okada's summer program, tho. Think Naito makes too much sense and the match would be rich in story.


----------



## Lazyking

I'm thinking Okada/Naito with Naito finally going over... Now more than ever, New Japan needs to make another Japanese star.. it won't dimish Okada and you don't have alot of options tbh... Shibata the way he's presented I don't think they want him as a top guy, you've got Ibushi.....then a major drop off..

Maybe Tanaka will turn into something.


----------



## BillThompson

Morrison17 said:


> Sincerely hope you are talking about John Cena.


Cena is underrated as well, but no, I was talking about Roman. Very underrated. I get the backlash based on push versus reaction, but his in-ring work has been really good to great for some time now. He'd do just fine and have good to great matches with Styles or Nakamura, where he would add to the matches.


----------



## Lord Wolfe

Thank god that Kenny Omega's loyalty is paying off. Finally they realize that Omega is one of the more loyal guys that they have. Hopefully after Omega gets the title, Ibushi can challenge him for it. They have plenty backstory to work off of.


----------



## Lazyking

I don't think its loyalty rather than Omega is only one left in bullet club who could pose a legit threat and you have the Ibushi story as well.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Don't forget Ibushi just yet. When he comes back, they need to position him as the main guy behind Okada and Tanahashi.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

I think new japan drops 1-4 and just run wk as a saturday/sunday show instead. The attendance was down due to being monday. Next year 1-4 is on hump day.

Yeah


----------



## LilOlMe

Tokyo Sports is reporting that Nakamura is leaving at the end of this month. 

Looks like they'll move the Omega/Nakamura match up to January 30th, which will be airing on NJPW World.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684571683731054592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684572485535182848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684572800619683841

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684572650371350528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684618018220019712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684573894787858432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684574885633462272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684573374341877761

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684575431039840256


Meanwhile, Tanahashi's busy stuffing his face:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684732404821397505

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684733849734115328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684574156290011136
"Just ate one kilo (2 lb) of rice. It was delicious..."


His background picture is now a picture of food. :lol


----------



## LilOlMe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684343134906482688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684348610432098304

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684308994790260737

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684536729450065920

From someone who has researched and covered NJPW extensively:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/685063866502414336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/685064262583074816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/685065907660402688

Also, apparently NJPW has made a deal with a major talent agency, as they want to get their wrestlers into movies and everything.

This is a reason why they might be into Ibushi, though I still think that his DDT loyalty poses some problems.


----------



## Lazyking

DDT also has ties with everything Ibushi gets outside of wrestling..which is why NJPW signing with a talent agency is so important, it means the New Japan talent would be able to get more appearences, promote NJPW and themselves..

NJPW doesn't have the power to promote their wrestlers, they have to go out, get on tv themselves.


----------



## just1988

*I know it's a lot of people's dreams to go to Japan and a NJPW and I managed to get to a show thanks to my brother this past October. I took plenty of footage whilst there so I could share it with y'all when I got back. I hope some of you enjoy...





*


----------



## Stall_19

Welp, Nakamura got stripped of the IC title. lovely.....


----------



## Sephiroth

Not only is it sad that Nakamura can't be a fighting champion until the end, but Omega won't get the rub.

That match would have been fun to see.


----------



## VanHammerFan

Leaving the company and not even dropping the title on the way out to someone who can use it? 

Naka the hypocrite GAWD. 

I don't give a fuck if he is wreddit's favorite wrestler of 2015 and WWE marks are excited for him, Naka is p scummy considering he sabotaged Shibata's return push in 2012 because Shibata "abandoned" NJPW to try out MMA in 2006. Naka can't even be a professional about it. Makes it even more head scratching why New Japan even took the IC off of Goto if they knew Naka was leaving.

Hopefully we can look for Tanahashi to bail out this situation and it to be Omega v Tanahashi for the IC.

Omega has to win and it has to be against a credible heavyweight. Otherwise his big push is over before it started. Hopefully it will be Tana and he will rise to the occasion like the legend he is.


----------



## BuzzKillington

VanHammerFan said:


> Leaving the company and not even dropping the title on the way out to someone who can use it?
> 
> Naka the hypocrite GAWD.
> 
> I don't give a fuck if he is wreddit's favorite wrestler of 2015 and WWE marks are excited for him, Naka is p scummy considering he sabotaged Shibata's return push in 2012 because Shibata "abandoned" NJPW to try out MMA in 2006. Naka can't even be a professional about it. Makes it even more head scratching why New Japan even took the IC off of Goto if they knew Naka was leaving.
> 
> Hopefully we can look for Tanahashi to bail out this situation and it to be Omega v Tanahashi for the IC.
> 
> Omega has to win and it has to be against a credible heavyweight. Otherwise his big push is over before it started. Hopefully it will be Tana and he will rise to the occasion like the legend he is.


It was New Japan's decision to strip him of the title....

New Japan most likely do feel betrayed, which is why they have no plans of giving him a proper send off.


----------



## Stinger Fan

I don't understand why New Japan wouldn't have had him drop the title instead of just stripping it from him. Surely that helps out a guy like Kenny Omega a great deal and you already planted the seeds of them going against eachother to begin with. Makes no sense


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

I bet it's the same thing with ADR and aaa, where nakamura wanted to drop it. But wwe said no.

So yeah he might have the same contract as adr.

Should have never taken the belt off of goto.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Really weird... They sowed the seeds for the Omega match... Do you have a source @Stall_19 ?

Has just been stripped at a show? Is Naka just not going to be on any more shows? What are the details?

Edit: so just googled it, yep it's everywhere, but the reports say he's going to be wrestling Jan 30 at Koreoken Hall, couldn't he have dropped the belt then?

NJPW also stated that Omega will wrestle for the belt against an at the moment mystery opponent.


----------



## Ham and Egger

And the plot thickens! Sucks Omega can't get the rub from Nakamura. Nakamura gets to leave out in top like a bawse!


----------



## Sephiroth

Mvpscrewdriver305 said:


> I bet it's the same thing with ADR and aaa, where nakamura wanted to drop it. But wwe said no.
> 
> So yeah he might have the same contract as adr.
> 
> Should have never taken the belt off of goto.


Nakamura doesn't have a contract yet. It's impossible that he does unless his NJPW contract has expired and is working on good faith for the rest of the month.


----------



## Hibachi

Was really excited for a Nakamura/Omega match.... this sucks.


----------



## 304418

While I do not agree with NJPW’s decision to strip Nakamura of the belt, as he could have dropped it to Omega on either the 1/29 or 1/30 show or the upcoming Fanasticamania show under Lucha de Apuestas rules (if Nakamura loses, he leaves NJPW vs if Omega loses, then the Bullet Club is disbanded) considering the event is as much a CMLL one as a NJPW one, I don’t want to read into it too much. New Japan is probably just looking to protect the belt to prevent another Flair/Madusa/Bret/Lesnar/Del Rio situation.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*>We're never gonna get Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kenny Omega

Why must we live in the darkest timeline? :cry*


----------



## Lariatoh!

Cross fingers J&G change their minds somehow and book the match... NJPW is losing two major stars... for business purposes it makes so much sense to give Omega the rub of beating Nakamura... they are throwing away money by not having Omega go over in a match...


----------



## VanHammerFan

So his final match with be at Korakuen teaming with Okada, & Ishii taking on Tanahashi, Shibata, & Goto.

I can already see him pinning Shibata or Goto for Gedo reasons.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Ugh a throw away 6 man... yes it's an all star 6 man... but yeah... 

It would be funny though if Shibata pins Shinskay...


----------



## 2Pieced

Typical wwe contract is 2 years and Nakamura is only 35 so will be interesting if he ends up going back in 2 years as it seems like bridges are being burnt down.

I really cannot see him not going back to Japan eventually so i wonder if he will be welcomed back when the time comes.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Maybe Nakamura was shitty that Tana and Okada were the top guys? He and his IC title did main event several times though, so who knows. Has NJPW World screwed with his income? Maybe he wanted to work in a more sports entertainment environment. 

The thing is he will most probably return to live in Japan one day, hopefully he hasn't burnt too many bridges. Then again if NJ don't want him, any other Japanese fed would take him in a second and with his star power could rival NJ...


----------



## USAUSA1

Lariatoh! said:


> Cross fingers J&G change their minds somehow and book the match... NJPW is losing two major stars... for business purposes it makes so much sense to give Omega the rub of beating Nakamura... they are throwing away money by not having Omega go over in a match...


Having Omega beating a lame duck champion does nothing for him.

I expect them to put the title on Tanahashi and build towards a title win for Omega.


----------



## VanHammerFan

USAUSA1 said:


> Having Omega beating a lame duck champion does nothing for him.
> 
> I expect them to put the title on Tanahashi and build towards a title win for Omega.


Which raises the question:

Why not just have Omega challenge Nakamura for the belt at New Year Dash and beat him?

Open NYD with Omega and BC doing some damage and Omega proclaims Nakamura may have beaten Anderson & Styles, but he's never beaten him. Nak could've sluffed it off as a jr trying to step up and accept it thinking it'll be easy, but Omega would win clean in the middle. In the post match Omega BC celebration, Omega could've done the same exact turn on Styles. Then he can say he did what Styles couldn't. In one show they could've just doubled down on the Omega heat.

Gedo seriously fucked this whole thing up. He knew Nak was leaving, just no excuse. They should've never take the title off of Goto in the first place. Just a mess.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Naka may have more stroke than J&G perhaps... they might just be yes men for Tana and Naka to do what they want which might explain how the company's been booked for the last few years...


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Lariatoh! said:


> Naka may have more stroke than J&G perhaps... they might just be yes men for Tana and Naka to do what they want which might explain how the company's been booked for the last few years...


What are you talking about? Gedo books literally years in advance. His entire Okada story was booked since around him coming back to NJPW.

You're way too far out on this one dude. Like, you're not in the ballpark, let alone the same country lol

Dragon Gate: New Year Gate was a ton of fun as expected. Doi's ending bait promo for a faction vs faction match while keeping VerserK out of it was awesome.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Japanese Puroresu said:


> What are you talking about? Gedo books literally years in advance. His entire Okada story was booked since around him coming back to NJPW.
> 
> You're way too far out on this one dude. Like, you're not in the ballpark, let alone the same country lol
> 
> Dragon Gate: New Year Gate was a ton of fun as expected. Doi's ending bait promo for a faction vs faction match while keeping VerserK out of it was awesome.


Nope, that's you're opinion. And I'm not even saying anything as fact I was asking a question that it might be the case...

You used Okada as an example... well if it was booked correctly I don't think it would have taken this long to be honest. They could have been (noticed I said could because just like you I son;t know) gaging the fan support for Tana still being at an all time high and then maybe asking Tana himself how many more years on top does he have until he wants to give it up... It could have all been finished at WK 9.... 2015 was a total rehash of 2014. So they book the whole year in adavaNce beacsue they couldn't pull the trigger on Okada at WK9. 

All I was suggesting is that Jedo and Gedo book around what Tana and Naka want to do for the year... We all now those two have kept Shibata down since his return... is it such a silly suggestion? The answer is no. 

But we can just agree to disagree. 


Shibata.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Hibachi said:


> Was really excited for a Nakamura/Omega match.... this sucks.


Ditto 



VanHammerFan said:


> So his final match with be at Korakuen teaming with Okada, & Ishii taking on Tanahashi, Shibata, & Goto.
> 
> I can already see him pinning Shibata or Goto for Gedo reasons.


Seems like the logical thing to do is have Goto go over Shinsuke.

I still can't get over Shinsuke leaving. Such a staple of NJPW. I've been a huge fan since the first time I saw him perform in 2011 and beat Naito for the G-1 crown.

This really is a good chance for NJPW to build some people and perhaps some people will even be working harder to take those middle/top spots. Could make for a great product going through the G-1.


----------



## BuzzKillington

Can I just say Ishii's new theme is fuckin BAWSE. My default workout song right now.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Open The New Year Gate was another fun show from DG. Entertaining tag matches, and I loved the main event. If I were to guess what team breaks up at the next show, I guess it would be Monster Express.*



BuzzKillington said:


> Can I just say Ishii's new theme is fuckin BAWSE. My default workout song right now.


*I fucking love Ishii's theme, but Omega's tho :banderas*


----------



## VanHammerFan

AT&T Stadium said:


> Ditto
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like the logical thing to do is have Goto go over Shinsuke.
> 
> I still can't get over Shinsuke leaving. Such a staple of NJPW. I've been a huge fan since the first time I saw him perform in 2011 and beat Naito for the G-1 crown.
> 
> This really is a good chance for NJPW to build some people and perhaps some people will even be working harder to take those middle/top spots. Could make for a great product going through the G-1.


Which is still meh because it won't do anything for him cause how many times have we seen Goto beat Nakamura (won't do anything for Shibata either, really). I actually expect them to maybe leave Nak out of the decision all together and maybe have Ishii pin Shibata or Goto pin Okada. 

A win could've been big for Omega. I wish they still would go forward with just a singles match of Omega/Nakamura and Omega sends him out the door, then he can L to Tana for the IC and program with him for the next 3 months and be on his way to top gaijin status

In *hopefully* some good news (bad for NOAH, but tough titties for them)... Marufuji said that IF Suguira loses to him, then Suzuki-Gun must leave NOAH!

MiSu come home we need you!

Okada beats Goto, then WHAMMY Suzuki-Gun attacks Okada in the post match and we have Okada's challenger for the spring hopefully!


----------



## Lariatoh!

I love Suzuki, but we've already seen Okada/Suzuki for the IWGP... maybe now that Suzuki has the GHC there is a different spin on it... but someone needs to lose to Okada until they build someone to beat Okada <cough>Ibushi<cough>... 

Get well soon Ibushi


Stop working for DDT Ibushi


----------



## AT&T Stadium

We saw MiSu vs. Okada for the IWGP three years ago (unless I missed one of their matches which seems pretty unlikely). Seems like a fine, kind of fresh, match-up. Ibushi win G-1. Ibushi > ??? at The Dome.


----------



## Vårmakos

Lariatoh! said:


> I love Suzuki, but we've already seen Okada/Suzuki for the IWGP... maybe now that Suzuki has the GHC there is a different spin on it... but someone needs to lose to Okada until they build someone to beat Okada <cough>Ibushi<cough>...
> 
> Get well soon Ibushi
> 
> 
> Stop working for DDT Ibushi



Huh? Suzuki lost the GHC belt to Marufuji last month.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I would love to see Okada/Suzuki for the IWGP Title, just because their last match at G1 Climax 24 was seriously fantastic. Would make for a great Invasion Attack main event, that's for sure.


----------



## LilOlMe

*I think that Tanahashi is gonna pin Nakamura in Nak's last match, and then challenge Omega by saying "I was the last one to beat the former IC champ."

If Ibushi's injury is as serious as it sounds, I think we're all getting a little ahead of ourselves.


*Shibata vs. Okada should be a great feud, just for the contrast, and the fact that it's never happened before. There's a natural story there. I could see Shibata challenging his manhood, like "pretty boy" type of thing, and Okada wanting to prove himself. I remember a Naito/Ishii match that was tremendous, because I didn't think Naito could be as hard-hitting as he was.

Also, there's the story of someone who was supposed to be one of the faces of the company, now going against the top face.


*I think that the reason that Gedo sacrificed Naito right now, was because he has much longer term plans for him. Everyone says that Gedo plans a year out, right? So I could see why he would feel that Naito isn't the priority right now, though is loss did make my jaw drop for a second.

I mean, if he loved Naito enough to push him even when the fans weren't buying him, why wouldn't he love him enough when fans are, and he has a character that is over? I think (and hope) he knows what he has with him. 

If not, it'll be like the NJPW version of WWE's handling of Bray Wyatt.


----------



## VanHammerFan

Yeah I'm not concerned at all about Naito.

I am fairly certain he will be IWGP champ within the next year. 

His moment could be at Tokyo Dome or it could be as soon as their next big event in Osaka.

I do believe he will be the one to take the title off of Okada when they decide to do it. He is in line before Ibushi even. 

The story for Okada/Naito is already there and has been simmering since 2013.

Naito is the top heel by a wide margin and there is no shuffle for him to be lost in now. He's just a challenge away from getting there.

Since Nak & Styles are gone, I am feeling a lot better about Naito & Shibata's prospects going forward.


----------



## RyanPelley

For those of you who watch the show on AXS, Season Two started last night with episodes from last year's New Japan Cup. 

Marked for Yano Toru kicking off the season yelling at the camera man, plus an interview with him about running a marathon and Tanahashi being a liar, lol. Updated graphics on the intro were nice as well.


----------



## BuzzKillington

Wow, so I just found out Daichi Hashimoto is now working full time with BJW. That's pretty awesome news. Goofing around with Inoki was getting him nowhere. I've been sold on the guy since watching his match with with Marafuji in ZERO1. With that last name you gotta believe his ultimate destination is New Japan, I mean he's still only 23 - tons of upside.


----------



## Corey

Meltzer is reporting that Tanahashi dislocated his shoulder at yesterday's Fantasticamania show.

fuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Vårmakos

That sucks. Not like he was feuding with anyone, though.


----------



## Fighter Daron

I don't enjoy anyone getting hurt, but at least NJPW's booking team will be forced to shake-up their main event scene with Nakamura, AJ and Tanahashi out. I like that though.


----------



## VanHammerFan

Not worried about it tbh

Apparently on his (Tana's, that is) blog he briefly mentions his shoulder, and then he proceeds to spend more time talking about getting his hair done than the injury.

Tana is no doubt banged up and could be used in tag matches while he gets healthy in the meantime if it isn't impossible for him to go. They did a similar deal last year by programming him with Yano for a few months. Quick and easy matches until the blowoff. Got his body ready for the fantastic G1 he had.

but knowing Gedo he'll ask Tana to win the IC, program with Omega, and put on 4*+ matches from now until after the G1.

If he is out for any period of time, it's not like he's programmed with anyone ATM so it could not have happened at a better time. Would make Goto & Shibata the tip top babyfaces, so that's good considering NJPW needs to rely on them more than ever now (especially Shibata. He is accepted by the fans as a top babyface and needs to be booked as such. He was earmarked as a musketeer for a reason).


----------



## Corey

Vårmakos said:


> That sucks. Not like he was feuding with anyone, though.


Yeah true, but I'm sure he's bummed that he'll likely miss Nakamura's last show and I really feel like he was gonna be the one facing Omega for the IC Title at New Beginning. And it would REALLY blow if he misses the ROH shows at the end of February...

Assuming that this is in fact true.


----------



## VanHammerFan

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yeah true, but I'm sure he's bummed that he'll likely miss Nakamura's last show and I really feel like he was gonna be the one facing Omega for the IC Title at New Beginning. And it would REALLY blow if he misses the ROH shows at the end of February...
> 
> Assuming that this is in fact true.


According to Chris Charlton, Tana saysinjury happened Saturday and still worked the match.

I agree with those saying that unless he meets his untimely demise, Tana will not miss the 6-man tag for anything. but yeah it could throw a wrench into Omega/Tana if that was the plan.

If that happens, I feel really bad for Omega and it's like he's doomed before he even got started. No Naka, no Tana. Don't even know who you sub in. Maybe Goto? but I'm unsure which night which matches are taking place?

Gedo REALLY fucked up not having Omega beat Nakamura for the IC at New Year Dash. Now Omega may be left without a dance partner in the most crucial time of his career.


----------



## Corey

Omega vs. Vacant is set for the 2nd New Beginning show, with Okada/Goto being on the first.

I still think Michael Elgin can be a very viable option to step in.


----------



## Vårmakos

OMEGA/TANAHASHI IS HAPPENING


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*I only caught the last two matches on the show. Nakamura's farewell was pretty emotional, tbh.

Oh, and here's the transcript from Nakamura's post-match interview, courtesy of E Key Olde: *


----------



## DoubtGin

Okada crying got me :mj2


----------



## Corey

Was it dress like Tanahashi night or something? :lol










Tanahashi/Omega! :mark:


----------



## BornBad

:MJ2


----------



## Brock

Those feels.


----------



## Corey

Well, this didn't take long.


----------



## Vårmakos

Sugiura as champion in 2016. Sigh.

Starting to think Suzukigun will just become apart of NOAH at this point.


----------



## RyanPelley

That Shinsuke farewell.

Tears, man.


----------



## Corey

The big matches for NOAH in February have been set. I'm gonna try and follow the company a little closer if their product (hopefully) improves. We shall see.

---------------------

*Pro Wrestling NOAH “The Second Navig. 2016”, 2/19/2016 [Fri] 19:00 @ Differ Ariake in Tokyo*

(6) *Elimination Match:* Takashi Sugiura, Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer, Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Shelton “X” Benjamin vs. Naomichi Marufuji, Katsuhiko Nakajima, Go Shiozaki, “Maybach” Taniguchi & Mitsuhiro Kitamiya

(7) *GHC Junior Heavyweight Tag Championship Match:* [25th Champions] Daisuke Harada & Atsushi Kotoge vs. [Challengers] Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Taichi
_~ 3rd title defense._

---------------------

*Pro Wrestling NOAH “The Second Navig. 2016”, 2/24/2016 [Wed] 18:30 @ Korakuen Hall in Tokyo*

(6) *GHC Junior Heavyweight Championship Match:* [30th Champion] Taiji Ishimori vs. [Challenger] Yoshinobu Kanemaru
~ 2nd title defense.

(7) *Special Single Match:* Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Minoru Suzuki


----------



## BornBad

i see Yoshinobu Kanemaru turned Suzukgun too...


----------



## Genking48

All credit goes to iheartdg.com, now equipped with a shop and everything!

Unit disbands main event!



> *02/04/2016 Tokyo, Korakuen Hall – 1850 Attendance*
> *1. *CIMA, Eita{W}, Takehiro Yamamura (10:58 Numero Uno) Jimmy Kanda, Jimmy Kness J.K.S., U-T{L}
> *2. *El Lindaman (7:17 Locomotion Tiger Suplex Hold) Kenichiro Arai
> *3. *Gamma, Punch Tominaga{W} (8:34 PT Kick) Naoki Tanizaki, Mondai Ryu{L}
> *4. *Don Fujii, Yosuke♡Santa Maria{W} (10:30 Neraiuchi♡) Cyber Kong, Kotoka{L}
> *5. *Jimmy Susumu{W}, Ryo “Jimmy” Saito, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!! (17:37 MADE IN JAPAN Cutback) YAMATO, Naruki Doi, Shingo Takagi{L}
> *6. Losing Unit Disbands Elimination Match: *(MONSTER EXPRESS) Masato Yoshino, Akira Tozawa, T-Hawk, Shachihoko BOY vs. (Dia.HEARTS) Masaaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid, Kzy, Big R Shimizu vs. (VERSERK) Shingo Takagi, Naruki Doi, YAMATO, Kotoka
> -Mochizuki (5:25 Saikyou High Kick) Kotoka
> -Shimizu (16:23 Shot-put Slam) T-Hawk
> -Tozawa (17:17 High-speed German Suplex Hold) Mochizuki
> -BOY (19:16 M9) Takagi
> -Doi (19:30 M9 Cutback) BOY
> -YAMATO (22:01 Doi assisted Ultra Hurricanrana cutback) Kid
> -Yoshino (23:07 Hurricanrana) Yoshino
> -Kzy (24:44 Skayde Schoolboy) Tozawa
> -YAMATO (27:45 Gallaria) Kzy
> _*Dia HEARTS must disband.
> _
> Verserk opened the show. Doi introduced them as the strongest and greatest unit in DRAGON GATE. told the fans that they were going to witness history. Today, either MONSTER EXPRESS or Dia HEARTS would be terminated. He wanted to say more but there really wasn’t much left for him so with great hesitation he e called out ME. Verserk were sure full of themselves. Tozawa warned them that they would be next after this unfortunate situation with ME is dealt with. Doi called DH out to respond to that. After some bickering, BxB Hulk made an appearance.
> He was nervous. Even though he has been around this whole time, working at the various merchandise stands, this is his first time in the ring in some time. Giving speeches like this is his weak point, after all. In his absence, his beloved Dia HEARTS has come to be at stake in a match with MONSTER EXPRESS. He only has one thing to say about that. “WTF!?”. This was a high stakes match suitable to end a huge grudge. There sure wasn’t any of that here. What was this about? The units were the main selling point for DG fans. To lose one in such a poorly implemented manner isn’t fair. This isn’t right. Since Verserk caused this, so it is only fair that Verserk be put in the match too. This should be a three way. Doi wasn’t into that idea. Nope, nope, nope. This had nothing to do with Verserk! Besides, the entire card was booked. All of Verserk had matches. It can’t happen. Tozawa said this was pro wrestling, and wrestlers should all be ready to fight two, or even three times in one show. He polled the fans on whether Verserk should be put into the match. They resoundingly responded in the affirmative. Mochizuki brought up what Doi said back in Kyoto when the so-called Champions of Verserk beat Dia HEARTS in an 8 man. He called them weak and pathetic. Sure, it sucks to have to do two matches in one day, but surely Doi wasn’t scared of such a weak team? Doi relented and blamed all of this on the fans. The champions of Verserk quartet were added to the match.
> 
> Susumu celebrated picking up another skirmish victory over Takagi. He was amused at the thought that Verserk may not exist by the time they fight for the title. Either way, he would open the door to a new Dream on 02/14.
> 
> After the main, Doi took great satisfaction in the end of Dia HEARTS. Fair and square, they were DONE. However, MONSTER EXPRESS was still there. He put Yoshino in particular on notice that this fight was far from over. Takagi was in a rage. How dare some third rate garbage comedy wrestler like Shachihoko BOY pin the Dream Gate champion. The nerve. Two losses in one day. What bullshit this whole day was. This is where he normally would give BOY a singles match but that would be so one sided no one would pay to see it. MONSTER EXPRESS would be smashed to bits.
> Tozawa said he wouldn’t be smashing anything. If he wants to bring the other Verserk weaklings into it they can go again. But…4 on 7…
> Kzy spoke up. He lost today. DH is finished. That is over. But he is still alive and he still wants to fight. He offered to lend his power to ME for this proposed match. Shimizu echoed this sentiment. For the sake of taking down Verserk he would join too. Kzy asked Mochizuki & Kid to also join.
> 
> Mochizuki declined. This was a fight for the younger generation. This is their chance. He has some thinking to do. Kzy & Shimizu fought hard to the end. Pay Verserk back next month. He will decide his next step on his own. The fans pleaded with Mochizuki to continue the fight. He was thankful for their kindness. He was also grateful to everyone who supported Dia HEARTS. Next month, Kzy & Shimizu will be carrying the load on their backs, so he hopes those fans will continue to support them. He left the hall.
> 
> Dragon Kid was solemn. He will miss Dia HEARTS. He enjoyed his time with them and looked forward to each and every match they had together. Like Mocchy, he was grateful for the support they received. But also like Mocchy he had to spend some time thinking about where he would go next. He hoped fans would support him when that time comes. He left.
> 
> Tozawa was shocked at this turn of events and began to plead with Mochizuki to come back. They were still a man short to make it 7-7. Doi proposed that himself & YAMATO, along with Yoshino be taken out and the remaining fighters have a 5 on 5. But this sure left Yoshino in a precarious spot. Does he want to fight the Twin Gate champions 1 on 2? Yoshino admitted he didn’t have a partner….at least not now. To borrow a line from Doi, there were things going on behind the scenes that were unbelievable. Doi was irritated at Yoshino biting his catchphrase. Yoshino revealed his big surprise. Returning to the DRAGON GATE ring after 11 years…”brother” YASSHI. Since it has been a long time since YASSHI was here, an explanation was in order. He is a contemporary of both Yoshino & Shachi from the T2P era. Yoshino & Shachi went to fight on his 15th-anniversary show in Kyoto last weekend. He was Yoshinos’ original tag partner, and he was here to be his partner once again.
> 
> YASSHI greeted/introduced himself to the fans. The world of pro wrestling sure is a funny place. You never know what will happen. He was anxious and nervous. Anyway. These clowns. Berzerk? Verserk? Is that what they are called? YAMATO? Never met him before. Doi? Hasn’t heard from him in years. He remembers him as a second basement wearing white pants that looked like a big diaper. Now he was supposedly some big tough heel? If you say so. Doi demanded the match be set.
> 
> GM Yagi came out to make the match. He welcomed YASSHI home. However, before this match is made official he wanted to talk to YASSHI. His return today, much like his departure all those years ago, is not without controversy. Is he willing to accept this? YASSHI said that he would even shave his head to show he was willing to accept whatever will come. Yagi told him he could prove it next month in Korakuen where he will team with Yoshino vs. Doi & YAMATO. Doi warned him to be ready. He wasn’t that same white pants wearing Second Doi. This return wouldn’t be so sweet. Verserk departed.
> 
> MONSTER EXPRESS and the others introduced themselves. Tozawa noted that they have met before; when he was a trainee. They even had a few car rides together. But that is a long time ago so he should do a formal introduction. His name is Akira Tozawa, he is from Hyogo Prefecture and he is 30 years old. YASSHI introduced himself as a 7th term graduate from Kyoto. Shimizu introduced himself as Yuki Shimizu from Osaka, leading to Yoshino berating him for casually revealing his heretofore unpublished real name. BOY went next. Then came Kzy. He was hesitant. He introduced himself and admitted that he has heard that he resembles YASSHI from time to time. YASSHI recognized him as m.c.KZ from TV. He knows he can rap and loves hip hop so he is sure they will get along fine. T-Hawk also casually dropped his real name in his greeting, leading to much laughter.
> 
> Kzy & Shimizu closed the door on the Dia HEARTS era by once again thanking the fans for supporting them. Kzy was sorry it ended the way it did. He wasn’t there from the beginning, but he had some great times in his one year run with them. He fell in love with pro wrestling again. He apologized to Hulk for leaving him with no place to come home to. But they won’t stop moving forward. He hoped the fans would go along with them. Shimizu admitted this was all his fault. Sorry. Dia HEARTS was his first unit, and he will forever think they were the best one. Thank you.
> 
> Yoshino & the others closed out the show.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fun DG show. That main event with MX/VerserK/Dia Hearts was fucking great. I'm honestly surprised Dia Hearts disbanded, but I don't have a problem with that.

BTW, did anyone see enuhito's tweet about Nakamura's WWE contract length? I believe the tweet said that his contract will last 3 years.*


----------



## BornBad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697739298200690688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697739525750042624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697739983952543744

fuck yeah Kenny Omega


----------



## Corey

The ELITE, huh? I like that. I however, do not like this:










But I do like this!


----------



## Vårmakos

Bro. What the FUCK is Goto wearing?


----------



## Corey

A sweet looking Hakushi tribute.


----------



## Dead Seabed

Vårmakos said:


> Bro. What the FUCK is Goto wearing?


Tribute to Kokushi Muso


----------



## VanHammerFan

hakushi goto 
:lmao

it's nice to see him try something with his presentation, but this is not the change people are talking about. unless goto can figure it out like naito did, then goto will just be midcard for life. hoping for a heel turn. something. anything. pls. goto is the definition of complacent.

btw Shibata/Ishii with another MOTY candidate. I want Shibby to be HW champion, but I have accepted he's probably gonna be NEVER champ for a very very very long time. Hopefully we can get Shibata/Elgin at some point soon.


----------



## BornBad

Goto looks pretty cool with the paint and shit. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697741977614487554
he's going full hell motion since his match with Naito


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Good show from NJPW. Devastated that Yano & The Briscoes lost the titles. Was really looking forward to seeing a reign with those three.

Goto's outfit was fucking sweet. I actually thought he had a chance at winning. Boy, was I wrong. :lol*


----------



## RyanPelley

Glad to see Yujiro with a Title. Even if it is the seemingly unimportant three man tag.

I just want him to lick the Title like he did when he held the NEVER.


----------



## Corey

Damn, what did VanHammerFan do you to piss everyone off and get in the red? :lol

I'd love to watch the show... but why the fuck is it not online!? And neither is Lucha Underground!? OMGGGGG

Goto should keep using that look. He'll stand out from the rest of the New Japan guys in a good way.


----------



## Vårmakos

Kento Miyahara just became the youngest Triple Crown Heavyweight Champion (26) in history. Hopefully it works out better for him than it did Shiozaki.

(AJPW's answer to Okada???)


----------



## Corey

Good for him. Nice to see some new blood getting pushed in All Japan since that company is pretty much full of old timers. 

EDIT: New Beginning in Osaka is FINALLY online. Looks like the broke out the old Wrestlemania 14 entrance setup. :lol


----------



## BornBad

looks like during the post match promo Rainmaker was inviting Goto to join CHAOS. don't know if he was trolling or being serious


----------



## VanHammerFan

I mean they may as well.

Goto doesn't have heat(maybe not heat, but luke warm reaction and indifference) like Naito had to warrant the full turn, but he's cooled off in the last year and is really stagnant. Would give him a new purpose.

Maybe we still see a Goto turn this weekend? He is against CHAOS in a 6-man. But then it's like that means he would turn on Shibata and they go back to Goto/Shibata. That's fine, but it feels like we just saw that program. 

Would be cool with Goto turning on Shibata and Goto joining CHAOS and Goto takes the NEVER and Shibata wins the G1 and Shibata beats Okada for the HW and then I woke up....


----------



## Fighter Daron

VanHammerFan said:


> I mean they may as well.
> 
> Goto doesn't have heat(maybe not heat, but luke warm reaction and indifference) like Naito had to warrant the full turn, but he's cooled off in the last year and is really stagnant. Would give him a new purpose.
> 
> Maybe we still see a Goto turn this weekend? He is against CHAOS in a 6-man. But then it's like that means he would turn on Shibata and they go back to Goto/Shibata. That's fine, but it feels like we just saw that program.
> 
> Would be cool with Goto turning on Shibata and Goto joining CHAOS and Goto takes the NEVER and Shibata wins the G1 and Shibata beats Okada for the HW and then I woke up....


You should see how Korakuen treated him in Nakamura's farewell match, he got plenty of heat, I didn't get why, did he turn or something? In WK he was face, it was very strange.


----------



## Corey

Fighter Daron said:


> You should see how Korakuen treated him in Nakamura's farewell match, he got plenty of heat, I didn't get why, did he turn or something? In WK he was face, it was very strange.


I think it was because of Goto constantly coming out and attacking Okada for no apparent reason. I'm not sure if it's being held as a heel turn or not though (haven't watched the Osaka main event yet).

I also have to say, I've seen everything from the show except Okada/Goto so far, and Ishii/Shibata was SO much better than their WK match. I thought that one was pretty stupid and this was a massive improvement.


----------



## BornBad

after WK10 Goto said in a promo 'Naito making me look like a fool.. It made me want change. I want to change everything about myself' so he's been attacking for some weeks Okada... enough to be a heel i guess. 

But joining CHAOS would be a wrong move imo


----------



## Corey

Has anyone watched Ishii/Shibata II yet? I swear that Shibata hits the dab after a dropkick in the corner. :lol

I'm also kinda confused if they're trying to make Goto a heel or not. Osaka didn't really know how to react.


----------



## Insomnia

Omega/Tana, man! What a match. :banderas


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698821269165207552


----------



## Genking48

Credit goes to iheartdg.com


> *02/14/2016 Fukuoka, Hakata Star Lanes TRUTH GATE*
> *0. *Kaito Ishida (5:00 Time Limit Draw) U-T
> *1. *Jimmy Kness J.K.S., Ryo “Jimmy” Saito, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!. Jimmy Kanda (10:30 SaiRyo Rocket) Gamma, Punch Tominaga, El Lindaman, Takehiro Yamamura{L}
> *2. *Masaaki Mochizuki, Yosuke♡Santa Maria{W} (9:14 Neraiuchi♡) Naoki Tanizaki{L}, Mondai Ryu
> *3. *Don Fujii, Dragon Kid{W} (13:03 Bible) CIMA, Eita{L}
> *4. *T-Hawk (12:33 Night Ride) Big R Shimizu
> *5. *Masato Yoshino, Akira Tozawa{W}, Kzy (19:44 High-speed German Suplex Hold) Naruki Doi, YAMATO, Kotoka{L}
> *6. *Open the Dream Gate Championship Match: Jimmy Susumu (29:40 Jumbo no Kachi!gatame) Shingo Takagi
> _*Takagi fails in his 4th Defense, Susumu becomes the 23rd Champion_
> 
> The contract signing for the Dream Gate match was held at the open of the show. Susumu vowed to end his 10 year Dream Gate drought and take the title today. As Takagi had previously stated in Fukuoka, 2016 would be the year he exerts full dominance. A win over someone as beat up as Susumu wouldn’t even taste particularly sweet.
> 
> Maria wished everyone a Happy Valentines Day. Has everyone given chocolate to their special someone? She has some chocolate ready for a particular guy. She gave it to Mochizuki. She also had a kiss for him, but he only gets that when they win~♡. Mochizuki said that if they lose, they lose. No big deal…
> 
> She went to make good on the promise after the match but was attacked by Kotoka. He went as far as to strip her of her bra. It doesn’t matter how many wins she racks up. She has no unit. No titles. No nuts. He challenged her to come after the Brave Gate but warned that it would take a real man to beat him. Maria accepted but noted that you really didn’t need to be very manly to beat someone like Kotoka. Fine, it was decided. But Kotoka added that if he won, Maria would have to fight topless from then on.
> 
> Eita expressed his frustration after losing to DK. Within OG Yamamura & Ishida had CIMA, while PT had Gamma. Himself & Lindaman were mentorless. Eita asked DK to teach him his fighting style. DK was taken aback. He admitted he really wasn’t all that interested in Eita before this. However, he had spent time in Mexico and learning some further Lucha skills would be good. He would consider it. Since that appeared to be a go, Fujii volunteered to mentor El Lindaman. Lindaman said he greatly greatly respected Mr. Don Fujii, but he had to decline. He wanted to break through on his own.
> 
> T-Hawk told Big R they were now even after Big got the win over him in back in Osaka. Although he initially thought they should be on opposite sides to create an exciting rivalry for the future, he has changed his mind. He invited Big R to MONSTER EXPRESS. Shimizu accepted. Together they would be unstoppable. He was looking forward to talking business with Yoshino & Tozawa. T-Hawk said that now it was time for them to find a target.
> 
> That target ended up being DoiYAMA. T-Hawk challenged them to a Twin Gate title match. Doi was floored at the audacity of this guy. DoiYAMA were the greatest Twin Gate champion team of all time. They have 9 defenses. They wouldn’t even consider the challenge from a team that doesn’t even have a win to their name. YAMATO knew that Big R was not a smart man, so he was going to break it down for him into really easy terms that even someone like him could understand. They have defended the Twin Gate 9 times. 9 teams up, 9 teams down. Shimizu & T-Hawk haven’t beaten anyone. That means “No, you can not have a title match”. Get the qualifications and you can have your match. Shimizu still didn’t really understand the particulars but if they needed to beat someone then that is what they would do. T-Hawk agreed.
> 
> Takagi was in a rage after losing, lashing out at everyone and everything. What the hell was that? Susumu told him it was something called a “2 count”. Takagi then moved on to blame a misaimed salt attack from YAMATO for it, even though it didn’t happen at the closing moments. Susumu said he was the winner. Period. Did he have anything else to say? Yes, he did. He wanted a rematch. Susumu said that would be fine, but he wasn’t going it to give it to him for free. Takagi would have to put something on the line. Takagi agreed. He said that if he loses, YAMATO would be kicked out of VERSERK. It was his fault that they are in this situation now anyway. Susumu called him out for such a bullshit stipulation. Takagi finally manned up and put his own membership in VERSERK on the line. YAMATO finally spoke up here. Takagi may have started wrestling before him, but he is younger than him. Takagi should be a little more respectful when addressing him. VERSERK left.
> 
> Susumu thanked the fans from the bottom of his heart for their support today. There were a lot of kids in the venue today. When he was a kid, all he dreamed of was being a pro wrestler. He is a 38 year old man now. But he is an old man that will, after 10 years, have his name written on the top prize in the company.


New champ & Shimizu/T-Hawk team! :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley

Son of a bitch. I managed to think that the show was tomorrow. How disappointing. How was Tanahashi / Omega?


----------



## Corey

OMG, Omega won!? Big time surprise there.

Shingo lost!? Damn...

Both of those matches went 29 minutes each. Oh jeez...


----------



## VanHammerFan

Now that Kenny has it, hopefully he cleans the belt or new japan gets the the belt re-leathered ASAP. 

What the fuck did Nakamura do with that belt that it got so dirty? I know it's white and it will obv pick up dirt and baby oil and whatever other wrestler grime is on it, but that is without a doubt the filthiest strap I've ever seen in any wrestling company. Is Nakamura's travel bag a trash can or something?

They should also send out the HW to be re-leathered whiles they're at it it's missing some side grommets and the belt tip has fallen off. Love that belt but it is in rough shape.

/end belt mark rant


----------



## ShadowSucks92

RyanPelley said:


> Son of a bitch. I managed to think that the show was tomorrow. How disappointing. How was Tanahashi / Omega?


IMO, it was a good match, not a MOTY candidate though, probably give it ***3/4


----------



## VanHammerFan

Wonder who is teaming with Tama?

Even though they are the most jr hw team that have ever jr'd, was thinking it was time to move the Bucks up to the main tag scene, but that can wait as long as Tonga + 1 are something that can be used. Tama deserves it.

Who are people thinking is a favorite for the NJC this year? Naito or Tana but hopefully Naito. Naito is just kind of lying in the weeds ATM with this Milano Collection AT deal. Def think he could win both the NJC and then the HW at Invasion Attack (and drop it back to Okada in Sept/Oct or something).

Second thought, it'll probably be Fale or Makabe (Makabe wouldn't be that bad tbh)


----------



## Corey

The NEVER 6-man tag title match went 8 minutes, damn it. I wish these guys could get more time and take some of it off of the long ass main events. 



VanHammerFan said:


> Wonder who is teaming with Tama?
> 
> Even though they are the most jr hw team that have ever jr'd, was thinking it was time to move the Bucks up to the main tag scene, but that can wait as long as Tonga + 1 are something that can be used. Tama deserves it.
> 
> Who are people thinking is a favorite for the NJC this year? Naito or Tana but hopefully Naito. Naito is just kind of lying in the weeds ATM with this Milano Collection AT deal. Def think he could win both the NJC and then the HW at Invasion Attack (and drop it back to Okada in Sept/Oct or something).
> 
> Second thought, it'll probably be Fale or Makabe (Makabe wouldn't be that bad tbh)


I don't think the Bucks would be taken seriously enough AT ALL to be put into the heavyweight tag scene, both with their gimmick and their bodies. They look like little twigs compared to just Makabe & Honma. :lol

Tonga's tag partner? I'm not really coming up with anyone, so it'll be a nice surprise. Goto maybe? Seems logical enough. 

I think it's a two man race for New Japan Cup winner; Elgin or Naito. Goto doesn't need to be hanging out in the finals again, Ibushi isn't healthy yet, and I don't wanna see Tanahashi in another rematch. Fale needs to stay away. I don't need to see him main eventing against Okada. This has to be Naito's tournament to lose.


----------



## VanHammerFan

yeah we'd have to stretch disbelief with Bucks in the normal tag, but I know early last year there was banter about how they should scrap the jr tag division and just have one big melting pot of a tag division.

think Bucks bumping up could be worth a try (maybe it could also force the Bucks to work smarter for once), depending on who the new guy is. 

Apparently it's someone not currently in NJPW. Could it be that NXT dude Bull Dempsey?


----------



## Corey

VanHammerFan said:


> Apparently it's someone not currently in NJPW. Could it be that NXT dude Bull Dempsey?


God I hope not. :lol


----------



## Vårmakos

With this 'third generation' uprising angle, I could see someone like Nagata or Kojima winning NJC.


----------



## Lord Wolfe

Mad late with this but I knew I might fucking cry if I watched Nakamura's last match. Finally got around to seeing it and I have to say my eyes did water. His send off and seeing Okada struggling to keep composure is one of the most emotional things I've seen in wrestling. NJPW is my favorite promotion ever and Nakamura is my favorite wrestler of all time. There isn't any other promotion out there that has gripped me as much as it has.

WWE better not fuck him up.


----------



## MajinTrunks

ShadowSucks92 said:


> IMO, it was a good match, not a MOTY candidate though, probably give it ***3/4


Is it just me or did the first 1/4 of the match just feel awkward? After the ringside beat down by skellator things felt like they fell right into place and it was pretty solid from then on out. Just that first little bit felt off to me for some reason.


----------



## VanHammerFan

Half Puro/Half ROH, but the Honor Rising Cards have been revealed

Some interesting pairings:

2/19
- ROH TV title: Roddy v Ishii
- Lethal/Naito v Okada/YOSHI-HASHI
- Omega/Bucks v Shibata/reDRagon
- Briscoes v Anderson/Gallows
- Liger/Sydal v Taguchi/Castle
- Tanahashi/Elgin/Honma/Moose v BC
- Kazarian v KUSHIDA
- Booker v Booker

2/20
- ROH World title: Lethal v Honma
- Never 6-man titles: YTR/Briscoes v Omega/Bucks
- Tanahashi/Elgin/Strong v Okada/Ishii/YOSHI-HASHI
- Naito/BUSHI v Moose/KUSHIDA
- Goto/Shibata/reDRagon v BC
- Kazarian v Castle
- Liger/Sydal v Team Bookers


----------



## Corey

VanHammerFan said:


> Half Puro/Half ROH, but the Honor Rising Cards have been revealed
> 
> Some interesting pairings:
> 
> 2/19
> - ROH TV title: Roddy v Ishii
> - Lethal/Naito v Okada/YOSHI-HASHI
> - Omega/Bucks v Shibata/reDRagon
> - Liger/Sydal v Taguchi/Castle
> 
> 2/20
> - ROH World title: Lethal v Honma
> - Never 6-man titles: YTR/Briscoes v Omega/Bucks
> - Tanahashi/Elgin/Strong v Okada/Ishii/YOSHI-HASHI
> - Naito/BUSHI v Moose/KUSHIDA


OMFG!!! 

Roddy vs. Ishii! :mark:
The ELITE vs. Shibata & reDRagon :mark: :mark:

Lethal vs. Honma! :mark:
That NEVER 6-Man! :mark:
That other 6-man! :mark:

Those are gonna be some fun ass shows.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

The only logical guy for BC to bring in his Sami Callihan. I'd really enjoy it if the Bullet Club added in MASADA since he's buddies and has experience in Japan. Those are two guys I love watching and I think could mold well with NJPW.


----------



## Flair Shot

Japanese Puroresu said:


> The only logical guy for BC to bring in his Sami Callihan. I'd really enjoy it if the Bullet Club added in MASADA since he's buddies and has experience in Japan. Those are two guys I love watching and I think could mold well with NJPW.


Why would Sami Callihan team with Tama Tonga? It makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

MajinTrunks said:


> Is it just me or did the first 1/4 of the match just feel awkward? After the ringside beat down by skellator things felt like they fell right into place and it was pretty solid from then on out. Just that first little bit felt off to me for some reason.


Yeah I did feel like something wasn't clicking with me during the first portion of the match and my only other complaint is that I felt they overdid it with the interference which is what prevented me from saying the match is great


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

RKO361 said:


> Why would Sami Callihan team with Tama Tonga? It makes no sense whatsoever.


Why? Their styles would work well in a tag team. It can acclimate an established veteran in Callihan to NJPW and eventually allow them to split and go on their own singles runs if necessary. With Shibata being the new NEVER champion and Omega have a hold of the Intercontinental title it wouldn't make sense to bring in someone and challenge for the Heavyweight title. Not only that, the guys in Bullet Club seem to like Sami (at the very least Kenny Omega does) and it makes sense to bring in a guy you know will work with them.

Do you have another wrestler that would make any sense if this makes none to you?


----------



## Flair Shot

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Why? Their styles would work well in a tag team. It can acclimate an established veteran in Callihan to NJPW and eventually allow them to split and go on their own singles runs if necessary. With Shibata being the new NEVER champion and Omega have a hold of the Intercontinental title it wouldn't make sense to bring in someone and challenge for the Heavyweight title. Not only that, the guys in Bullet Club seem to like Sami (at the very least Kenny Omega does) and it makes sense to bring in a guy you know will work with them.
> 
> *Do you have another wrestler that would make any sense if this makes none to you?*


Probably someone from CMLL.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

RKO361 said:


> Probably someone from CMLL.


So you don't actually know? Sounds... promising. Bringing in someone from CMLL doesn't exactly make booking sense considering they already have a Japanese extension of a stable.


----------



## NastyYaffa

> *NJPW & ROH Honor Rising cards:
> 
> February 19 – 1:30 AM PST/4:30 AM EST – NJPWWorld.com & Samurai!TV
> 
> Jushin “Thunder” Liger & Matt Sydal vs. Dalton Castle & Ryusuke Taguchi
> 
> Delirious vs. Gedo
> 
> Frankie Kazarian vs. KUSHIDA
> 
> Tomoaki Honma, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Moose & Michael Elgin vs. Cody Hall, Yujiro Takahashi, Tama Tonga & Bad Luck Fale
> 
> Katsuyori Shibata, Bobby Fish & Kyle O’Reilly vs. The Young Bucks & Kenny Omega
> 
> The Briscoes vs. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson
> 
> Tetsuya Naito & Jay Lethal vs. YOSHI-HASHI & Kazuchika Okada
> 
> (ROH World Television Championship) Roderick Strong (c) vs. Tomohiro Ishii
> 
> February 20 – 1:30 AM PST/4:30 AM EST – NJPWWorld.com
> 
> David Finlay vs. Jay White
> 
> Jushin “Thunder” Liger & Matt Sydal vs. Gedo & Delirious
> 
> Dalton Castle vs. Frankie Kazarian
> 
> Hirooki Goto, Katsuyori Shibata, Bobby Fish & Kyle O’Reilly vs. Tama Tonga, Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson
> 
> KUSHIDA & Moose vs. Tetsuya Naito & BUSHI
> 
> Hiroshi Tanahashi, Michael Elgin & Roderick Strong vs. YOSHI-HASHI, Tomohiro Ishii & Kazuchika Okada
> 
> (NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag Team Championship) Toru Yano & The Briscoes (c) vs. Kenny Omega & The Young Bucks
> 
> (ROH World Championship) Jay Lethal (c) vs. Tomoaki Honma*


RODDY/ISHII :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Corey

Regardless of who Tonga's partner ends up being, his promo was totally awful. It was like the first time he'd ever been given a live mic.

He did say that they would "destroy" Great Bash Heel, so hey, maybe it is Callihan. There's really no rationalization to muster a guess for anyone, so it'll be interesting to see who they bring in.

----------------------

Another question, does anyone know what they could be doing with Goto? They made a fool out of him the 6-man from Niigata and he clearly seems distraught and slow. Joining Ingobernables maybe?


----------



## NakNak

I would like Ishii/Shibata more if it weren't for that Suplex spot...when they did Suplex after Suplex after Suplex after Suplex, letting the other guy grab him like "I want to be suplexed, please"

I know that Ishii style of matches are like this, but he has went overkill lately. The last match I enjoyed from him was against Elgin in the G1 Climax *(EDIT: Nah, the last match that I enjoyed of him was against Honma in...November? I think so)*. And the last time I enjoyed him on a month to month basis was in 2014.

I love Shibata, so I hope this was the last Ishii/Shibata match for a while.

Just wanted to say that. If you love Ishii's pure destruction nonsense, that's fine. We like different things, that's all, I liked him better when he wasn't that overkill with his style in 2014 until sometime last year.

_I know that this match had storytelling, is just that it was a story I couldn't be invested, sadly._

I'll post my thoughts on other matches from the NJPW events later...

*PS: By the way, I will admit that Ishii/Strong sounds promising. Sometimes Roddy entertains me (like his match against Sabre Jr last year on PWG) and if Ishii doesn't go overkill with his thing, the match could be entertaining for me.*


----------



## BornBad

Corey said:


> Another question, does anyone know what they could be doing with Goto? They made a fool out of him the 6-man from Niigata and he clearly seems distraught and slow. Joining Ingobernables maybe?


Goto is a broken man. Okada asked him once again to join CHAOS and it looks like it'is where this is heading


----------



## Corey

BornBad said:


> Goto is a broken man. Okada asked him once again to join CHAOS and it looks like it'is where this is heading


Seems too easy. I mean, if he joins, what does that do help him? Would he then be "rejuvenated" and chase Omega and the IC Title? I'm not buying it. The way they were all just totally clowning him in the 6-man makes me feel like a major heel turn is in the works. He's seemed to tease in certain matches and the attacks on Okada, but it's been confusing.

Of course, I could be completely wrong, but Goto in his current character has seemed to have ran its course. Time for a character change.


----------



## Vårmakos

Corey said:


> Seems too easy. I mean, if he joins, what does that do help him? Would he then be "rejuvenated" and chase Omega and the IC Title? I'm not buying it. The way they were all just totally clowning him in the 6-man makes me feel like a major heel turn is in the works. He's seemed to tease in certain matches and the attacks on Okada, but it's been confusing.
> 
> Of course, I could be completely wrong, but Goto in his current character has seemed to have ran its course. Time for a character change.


The reason for the attacks was because Okada said that Goto was the living embodiment of embarrassment in the press conference leading up to their match. I don't know if that would count as a heel turn. It seems Goto's new character is a 'self-aware choke artist', where that is leading idk.


----------



## VanHammerFan

The simple solution for Goto is to have him turn on Shibata in a match against CHAOS. Goto can be rejuvenated and take the NEVER off of Shibata and Shibata can then move onto a bigger deal/maybe even Okada himself because he polluted the mind of his BFF.

Goto needs something and, quite frankly, CHAOS needs something too. They have been pretty lifeless for like 2 years now. They both could benefit.

Goto would've also benefited from joining LOS INGOBERNABLES but that time has come and gone.


----------



## Bland

I've got into NJPW late last year so trying to watch regularly now . I've enjoyed 3 shows so far this year and glad Omega won, he seems to be a great replacement for AJ Styles.


With Goto, im hoping he joins LOS INGOBERNABLES. With Naito hopefully getting a Heavyweight reign this year id love to see Goto tease joining CHAOS, only to attack Okada and reveal a LOS INGOBERNABLES shirt. With Guns n Gallows nearly gone, Goto & EVIL could be a great replacement (especially if Goto uses the samurai attire with full bodypaint) and the entrances would be amazing. Just like Bullet Club held a few titles, imagine a scene of Naito IWGP Heavyweight Champion, EVIL & Goto tag champions and then BUSHI wins Jr Championship later this year. 


Also, regarding the Bullet Club, i thought Tonga teaming with Haku could of been interesting even if it was just challenging for the titles at 1 ppv. His new tag partner is definitely interesting as it could be a new addition to njpw roster, a heel turn from anyone or even someone from ROH. Will be interesting to see who they pick.


For New Japan Cup, im hoping Michael Elgin as him vs Okada or even Omega would be very interesting. Then either Naito or Shibata can win the G1 over the summer.


----------



## VanHammerFan

don't think there's any way it can be Elgin.

the winner will 99% face Okada (believe Okada flat out said his next challenger will be the NJC winner) and it is at Sumo Hall. Elgin has done nicely, but he's not there yet. NJPW needs Invasion Attack to be a success so they can put the Nakamura/Styles L's behind them.

Maybe they include Shibata and Omega this year and scrap the idea that the winner can pick his own title match? I think it's dumb and it only worked when Nakamura was so IC obsessed to get it back from Tana a few years ago. There is no real storyline atm that would warrant a guy settling for a secondary title rather than the top.

EDIT: or maybe they just remove the NEVER title as an option so Shibata can be included? Then Shibata wins NJC, challenges Okada, has Okada beat, then WHAMMY Goto costs Shibata the HW and joins CHAOS. IDK

EDIT 2: although I do like the visual of Goto & EVIL as a team, tho. It's perhaps bellow what Goto should be doing, but it would def give his character more of an edge seeing as Ingobernables are heel and CHAOS are tweeners. Going LI would force Goto out of his comfort zone. But myworry then is if LI would become too big. At 3 members now, maybe/maybe not Milano AT? Yohei when he comes back from excursion next year or whenever? Goto would add instant cred to the group and they would overtake BC in my mind as the #1 heel faction.


----------



## Corey

VanHammerFan said:


> don't think there's any way it can be Elgin.
> 
> the winner will 99% face Okada (believe Okada flat out said his next challenger will be the NJC winner) and it is at Sumo Hall. Elgin has done nicely, but he's not there yet. NJPW needs Invasion Attack to be a success so they can put the Nakamura/Styles L's behind them.
> 
> Maybe they include Shibata and Omega this year and scrap the idea that the winner can pick his own title match? I think it's dumb and it only worked when Nakamura was so IC obsessed to get it back from Tana a few years ago. There is no real storyline atm that would warrant a guy settling for a secondary title rather than the top.
> 
> EDIT: or maybe they just remove the NEVER title as an option so Shibata can be included? Then Shibata wins NJC, challenges Okada, has Okada beat, then WHAMMY Goto costs Shibata the HW and joins CHAOS. IDK
> 
> EDIT 2: although I do like the visual of Goto & EVIL as a team, tho. It's perhaps bellow what Goto should be doing, but it would def give his character more of an edge seeing as Ingobernables are heel and CHAOS are tweeners. Going LI would force Goto out of his comfort zone. But myworry then is if LI would become too big. At 3 members now, maybe/maybe not Milano AT? Yohei when he comes back from excursion next year or whenever? Goto would add instant cred to the group and they would overtake BC in my mind as the #1 heel faction.


I disagree with this. New Japan Cup is designed to setup a challenger for Invasion Attack and with the current roster, it could be a great opportunity to build someone up to main event status. No need to scrap the idea and freak out because of AJ & Nak. They've already moved past that with New Beginning (which were a success imo.) 

The field may not be as exciting as past years, but Elgin is definitely due for a good showing if he's involved. There's a storyline there with him challenging Omega if he were to win (it would make sense at least with his interference in the main event).

This totally has Naito winning and then BEATING Okada written all over it though. I want it! :lol Naito vs. Elgin finals is my guess with no people announced yet. Still have Ishii with an outside chance I guess.


----------



## LilOlMe

Big Dave's (Meltzer) New Beginning ratings. Just doing the matches that people probably care the most about. If anyone wants any others specifically, just let me know:


> Ricochet & Matt vs. RedDragon vs. Young Bucks ****
> 
> Shibata vs. Ishii ****1/2
> 
> Okada vs. Goto ***1/2
> 
> Naito & Evil vs. Elgin & White ***
> 
> Okada, Ishii, & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Shibata, Goto, & Juice ***3/4
> 
> Kushida vs. Bushi ****1/4
> 
> Tanahashi vs. Omega ****3/4


I knew Meltz was gonna go high on Tana/Omega when I saw "MOTY" headline.


----------



## Corey

@LilOlMe, have you finished both shows yet? Thoughts? Ratings? Ideas? Storylines? New Japan Cup Predictions? Etc? :lol


----------



## LilOlMe

Corey said:


> @LilOlMe, have you finished both shows yet? Thoughts? Ratings? Ideas? Storylines? New Japan Cup Predictions? Etc? :lol


I posted in the MOTY thread (and you "liked" it, silly  ). Gave ****1/2 to both Ishii/Shibata & Tana/Omega.

Don't have much more to say beyond what I said on your profile. Thought Goto's deliberate slow efforts made the Okada/Goto match more boring than it needed to be. Wanted Goto to be ultra-aggressive. Still thought they did some good stuff, which made it around ***1/2 for me.

Loved the gasp from the crowd when they saw Goto's new look. I did the same thing. :lol

I think that's why him wrestling it the way he did made it more disappointing. You expected shit to be awesome after seeing him look like that.

I did get the impression that he reminded me a lot of Evil, especially with the way he was cutting his eyes. So them teasing Goto being at a crossroads is not surprising. I was thinking to myself he'd fit into LOS INGOBERNABLES!

Hope he doesn't join CHOAS. Chaos as a thing is so nothing to me.

Seems obvious he's gonna turn his back on Shibata to set up Shibata's next challenger. It's a pretty clever way to give another Shibata/Goto feud a new meaning.

Loved the comical look of Naito trying desperately to get in to cheat, but being thwarted at last. That whole match had some pretty cool images, and I agree with you that they made Kushida look like a star.

As for NJ Cup...I really don't know how that works. EDUCATE ME.


----------



## Corey

LilOlMe said:


> I posted in the MOTY thread (and you "liked" it, silly  ). Gave ****1/2 to both Ishii/Shibata & Tana/Omega.
> 
> Don't have much more to say beyond what I said on your profile. Thought Goto's deliberate slow efforts made the Okada/Goto match more boring than it needed to be. Wanted Goto to be ultra-aggressive. Still thought they did some good stuff, which made it around ***1/2 for me.
> 
> Loved the gasp from the crowd when they saw Goto's new look. I did the same thing. :lol
> 
> I think that's why him wrestling it the way he did made it more disappointing. You expected shit to be awesome after seeing him look like that.
> 
> I did get the impression that he reminded me a lot of Evil, especially with the way he was cutting his eyes. So them teasing Goto being at a crossroads is not surprising. I was thinking to myself he'd fit into LOS INGOBERNABLES!
> 
> Hope he doesn't join CHOAS. Chaos as a thing is so nothing to me.
> 
> Seems obvious he's gonna turn his back on Shibata to set up Shibata's next challenger. It's a pretty clever way to give another Shibata/Goto feud a new meaning.
> 
> Loved the comical look of Naito trying desperately to get in to cheat, but being thwarted at last. That whole match had some pretty cool images, and I agree with you that they made Kushida look like a star.
> 
> As for NJ Cup...I really don't know how that works. EDUCATE ME.


Oh yeah, Goto looking the way he did and then performing in a crappy fashion was a letdown for sure. I agree on the CHAOS part too. Him joining them would just be... that. A thing.  Wouldn't have a problem with him turning on Shibata and it would honestly make sense after the 6-man in Niigata. I just hope that if he does, he in turn WRESTLES like a heel. He'll have the heat on him for sure and they can't go out and have the same match they always do (which as you can expect, I don't like :lol).

Any ideas on who Toma Tonga's partner may be?

New Japan Cup is a 16-man tournament that runs through the beginning of March on a series of show. The winner gets to challenge any champion of his choosing (IWGP Heavy, Intercontinental, or NEVER) ain the main event of Invasion Attack. That's how Ibushi got his shot against AJ last year after he beat Goto in the finals (which was a great match and a very forgotten one btw).

You could kind of consider Goto to be Mr. New Japan Cup because it seems like every year he's in the finals (and because he was never a champion ). He's the only three time winner and the tournament has only been around since '05. Can he win it again and challenge Shibata? I'd be fine with that, but no rematch with Okada please. 

To me, the favorite is Naito. I can see him beating maybe Elgin in the finals (participants haven't been announced yet btw) and actually winning the IWGP Title from Okada at Invasion Attack. Tanahashi will likely be involved as well, but him winning is not what I want to see considering it would be rematches across the board and he doesn't need to be a champion right now or lose to Omega again.


----------



## LilOlMe

Corey said:


> Oh yeah, Goto looking the way he did and then performing in a crappy fashion was a letdown for sure. I agree on the CHAOS part too. Him joining them would just be... that. A thing.  Wouldn't have a problem with him turning on Shibata and it would honestly make sense after the 6-man in Niigata. I just hope that if he does, he in turn WRESTLES like a heel. He'll have the heat on him for sure and they can't go out and have the same match they always do (which as you can expect, I don't like :lol).


How come your smiley came out for the tongue one and mine didn't?!  Oh, I capitalized the p. Whatevs, WrestleForum.

I felt Goto _was_ wrestling like a heel. I think that he was trying to get across a slow burn, and someone who was just bottling under with tension, but unfortunately, he never fully ramped it up. That's why it didn't work.



Corey said:


> Any ideas on who Toma Tonga's partner may be?


I assume it's someone from ROH, since that's who NJPW is busy with right now. I don't know who. DALTON CASTLE.



> New Japan Cup is a 16-man tournament that runs through the beginning of March on a series of show. The winner gets to challenge any champion of his choosing (IWGP Heavy, Intercontinental, or NEVER) ain the main event of Invasion Attack. That's how Ibushi got his shot against AJ last year after he beat Goto in the finals (which was a great match and a very forgotten one btw).
> 
> You could kind of consider Goto to be Mr. New Japan Cup because it seems like every year he's in the finals (and because he was never a champion ). He's the only three time winner and the tournament has only been around since '05. Can he win it again and challenge Shibata? I'd be fine with that, but no rematch with Okada please.
> 
> To me, the favorite is Naito. I can see him beating maybe Elgin in the finals (participants haven't been announced yet btw) and actually winning the IWGP Title from Okada at Invasion Attack. Tanahashi will likely be involved as well, but him winning is not what I want to see considering it would be rematches across the board and he doesn't need to be a champion right now or lose to Omega again.


I remember trying to watch that Goto/Ibushi match on some site which kept cutting off. It was before I had the network. God bless the network. I'll have to watch it again when I'm not dealing with irritations. I imagine it would be great.

Ah, so the "challenging for any belt" thing makes it more intriguing. I'm not sure. Goto winning & going after Shibata makes sense. I think they should keep Naito away from Okada until a big match unless he's winning. They could build Naito up more in the mean time. Evil has been the one winning all of the tag matches. Would be weird for Naito to then hold the title, unless they make him look like a star during the NJ Cup.

Elgin/Omega for the IC title would be great, but I doubt they want to sell tickets on that, lol.

Ibushi coming back and winning this would be great, but I have a bad feeling about his injury. Feel it's gonna be one that's gonna always mess with his career.


----------



## Corey

News on who Tonga's partner may be:

_– At the NJPW New Beginning in Niigata event, Tama Tonga challenged IWGP Tag Team Champions Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma and teased that his partner would be a new member of Bullet Club not on the NJPW roster. According to The Wrestling Observer Newsletter, the mystery partner may be Tonga’s younger brother Tevita Fifita. Fifita worked for WWE as Camacho and TNA as Micha._

Makes sense. I can't really say I've seen much from him aside from a match against Adam Rose on one of the early NXT Takeover shows. Thought he looked fine though.


----------



## Vårmakos

ROFL. He's total garbage.


----------



## Bland

Awesome, Tevita Fifita is a great fit. I wouldn't mind seeing Haku coming in as their manager (or just use Fale) like a modern day Samoan Swat Team. If booked correctly then they should easily replace Guns n Gallows.


----------



## Corey

I just hope they don't immediately put the belts on them in their first match (Tonga's not that great anyway tbh). Champions in New Japan almost never have a successful title defense other than the return match against the people they won them from. Great Bash Heel is way too much fun.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Kenny Omega with the finish! :mark: LIVE STREAMING


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Briscoes defeat Bullet Club in one hell of a match!


----------



## Insomnia

Good main event. :clap


----------



## Bland

Quite shocked to see Ishii win the ROH tv title in an incredible match against Strong. I wonder if Ishii will now be doing a few ROH events and then drop the title approx. War of the world (next co ppv) or if he'll suddenly lose the belt back before ROH 14th Anniversary show.


As for Honor Rising Night 2, i dont think we'll see another title change unless Omega & Young Bucks become double champions.


----------



## Corey

SHOCKED by the Ishii win, but I totally love it. This should mean that his match with Goto at the 14th Anniversary PPV is for the TV Title. Awesome! :mark:


----------



## BornBad

shaking things up ! i like that


----------



## Corey

The ROH headline reads SHOCKING UPSET at Honor Rising throws 14th Anniversary into CHAOS!

So clever! :lol


----------



## El Dandy

- I give Ishii/Strong -22 stars due to the handful of marks who tried to start a "This is Awesome" chant in Korakuen Hall. I know it's an ROH branded show, but holy fuck it was cringe worthy. Luckily that shit didn't last for longer than 5 seconds and got drowned out.

- Naito/Lethal+Truth interaction delivered.

- Shibata/Omega went at it and it leaves me wanting for more. That's a main event this time next year.

Hoping the brackets for the NJC are announced during intermission tonight/tomorrow. Naito to win it all and beat Okada at Invasion Attack pls Gedo thx Gedo. Would also begrudgingly accept Mike winning, but then challenging Shibata for the NEVER. For me I have no interest at all in Omega/Elgin, but Elgin/Shibata would be something special to see.

Very curious to see how Goto's NJC goes. Could be eliminated in the first round to totally break his spirit (talking losing to YTR or YOSHI-HASHI in 90 seconds; would rather it be a 10 min competitive match cause that would have more impact on all parties involved, but Gedo loves his quick fluke upsets); could be eliminated in the Final to totally break his spirit; could win the NJC and then lose to Okada again to totally demoralize him (but that seems REALLY soon and too quick of a turnaround). 

Either way, growing pains are happening for Goto atm. They have to be careful, tho, because as we all know losing streak deals in wrestling seldom work. They just did this down on luck/redemption angle with Okada last year and I don't believe Goto will get the protection and assurance of follow thru that Okada got.

Really hope the end game in all of this is Goto becoming INGOBERNABLE. He can take EVIL's place pls. I gave EVIL a shot for almost 6 months now but bless his heart he just doesn't fit the group. I WANT to like him, but man the gimmick doesn't fit at all. Even if he just dropped the robe and sickle it would be a vast improvement. On the flip side, BUSHI has been awesome since returning and has exceeded my expectations. Maybe I just forgot how great he was. Hopefully he can win BOSJ. He kicked KUSHIDA'S ass for a majority of their match and KUSHIDA caught him with the Kimura our of nowhere to end it, so it felt like there is still unsettled business there.


----------



## Corey

All this talk of Goto, Naito, and Elgin going into the New Japan Cup, so where does that leave Tanahashi? Does he lose to someone and start a rivalry with them for a couple months (like Yano from last year)? They have an extremely fresh matchup in Tanahashi vs. Goto if they wanted to run that somewhere. That hasn't happened in years. Should be interesting.

I hope JUICE ROBINSON makes the bracket.


----------



## El Dandy

Yeah Tana could win and then they go right back to Tana/Omega for Invasion Attack, but there's probably more of a chance he gets the 2015 treatment and goes out early to rest up for the G1. I believe Tana was gonna take it easy teaming with Elgin for the first quarter of the year, but then Nakamura left.

Plus, if Tana wins that means nearly 100% Tanahashi would beat Omega. No chance Tana loses 3 huge matches in a row dating back to Tokyo Dome, nor do I think they should do that to Omega after the great 2 months he's had. 

Or maybe they swerve it and do Tanahashi/Shibata for the NEVER at Invasion Attack but they've seemed to squash their issue for the moment and be friends since last October. I would actually look for Shibata/Tana at the Dome this year (or Ibushi/Tana; I don't think for a second they'll do Ibushi/Omega at WK11. I think they will keep them separate for 2 years just like they did AJ/Nakamura. Let both of their stars grow and it will be THAT much bigger and better when they finally touch).


To me, Naito and INGOBERNABLES are kind of the nice mystery box in the room.

A lot of top storylines could be interwoven with Naito and the group (exponentially more if Goto joins). There's still plenty of unfinished story between Naito and Shibata/Tanahashi/Okada (going back all the way the WK8). Bullet Club has been on the decline for almost 2 years now and they've bastardized it to the nth degree. Bullet Club have been treading water for so long, but I am hopeful they faze it out 100% once Omega doesn't need it (Omega absolutely has the goods to be a top guy without having to hide behind the tired evil giajin group). Omega has been an absolute revelation since the start of the year, but for me he's still the #2 heel behind Naito. There is still much work for him to do, whereas I believe Naito is ready to go right now. I expect Naito and INGOBERNABLES to get top heel priority now that all hands being on the Omega deck aren't needed so-to-speak, and Goto needs to be a part of INGOBERNABLES' rise IMO. 

If you added Goto to that mix by having him tease CHAOS -or- even join CHAOS for a month but then turn on Okada and cost him the title against Naito, then that opens all the top program doors for Goto with fresh issues. The adds bad blood to Okada/Goto, there will be bad blood between Goto/Shibata whenever Goto turns, and it would be super easy to get bad blood between Goto/Tana. Plus, it opens the bizaroo realm of maybe unlikely guys teaming to try to take down LOS INGOBERNABLES. 

There's power in the concept of arch enemies and rivals teaming up to take on the heel group, so imagine getting INGOBERNABLES hot enough to where it's Naito/Goto v Tana/Okada or Naito/Goto v Okada/Shibata. But maybe that only really works best for Invading faction angles idk

Only way to get INGOBERNABLES to that level is by having another guy equal to Naito to join and for Naito win the IWGP HW. That guy should be Goto.


----------



## Corey

Yeah I don't want to see Tanahashi winning because the foregone conclusion of him beating Omega in the rematch would not be fun and him challenging Shibata for the NEVER would be... strange. I mean, have guys like him, Okada, or Nakamura EVER challenged for that belt?



El Dandy said:


> If you added Goto to that mix by having him tease CHAOS -or- even join CHAOS for a month but then turn on Okada and cost him the title against Naito, then that opens all the top program doors for Goto with fresh issues. The adds bad blood to Okada/Goto, there will be bad blood between Goto/Shibata whenever Goto turns, and it would be super easy to get bad blood between Goto/Tana. Plus, it opens the bizaroo realm of maybe unlikely guys teaming to try to take down LOS INGOBERNABLES.
> 
> There's power in the concept of arch enemies and rivals teaming up to take on the heel group, so imagine getting INGOBERNABLES hot enough to where it's Naito/Goto v Tana/Okada or Naito/Goto v Okada/Shibata.
> 
> Only way to get INGOBERNABLES to that level is by having another guy equal to Naito to join and for Naito win the IWGP HW. That guy should be Goto.


Holy shit, I think you just struck gold with that. GOLD. Goto is eliminated in an early round and loses in a 6-man against Okada's team somewhere, so he goes to shake the hand and accepts the invitation to join CHAOS, and Naito wins the NJ Cup. Then after teaming up with Okada on the Road to Invasion Attack a few times and actually going AGAINST Ingobernables, he costs Okada the belt and sides with them!? God damn son of a bitch I want that to happen. WOW


----------



## El Dandy

Corey said:


> Yeah I don't want to see Tanahashi winning because the foregone conclusion of him beating Omega in the rematch would not be fun and him challenging Shibata for the NEVER would be... strange. I mean, have guys like him, Okada, or Nakamura EVER challenged for that belt?
> 
> 
> Holy shit, I think you just struck gold with that. GOLD. Goto is eliminated in an early round and loses in a 6-man against Okada's team somewhere, so he goes to shake the hand and accepts the invitation to join CHAOS, and Naito wins the NJ Cup. Then after teaming up with Okada on the Road to Invasion Attack a few times and actually going AGAINST Ingobernables, he costs Okada the belt and sides with them!? God damn son of a bitch I want that to happen. WOW


Hopefully something good happens with him!

I have been indifferent with Goto in my 4 years of watching, but I'm begging for them to give me a reason to care about him and they may be onto something!

Just hope the payoff isn't CHAOS.

Anything but joining CHAOS. Joining CHAOS kills the intrigue that surrounds his character atm and ultimately will make him worse off than he was. It's been years since CHAOS has even been a thing of consequence. Juts there for convince in throw away tag matches.


----------



## VanHammerFan

i dont think goto in chaos would be too bad, but i guess i'm alone in that

i would assume goto would help bring up chaos instead of the group hold him down. they both could benefit. but joining LI would be cool too


----------



## RyanPelley

Very emotional.


----------



## Insomnia

Man some of the tag matches were good! :banderas

Also, Kenny's shot at WWE. :heyman6


----------



## RyanPelley

So, Lethal in Los Ingobernables? Thats... really interesting.

Pretty decent show. I was rolling at Naito's bullshit with the referee before his tag match.


----------



## Bland

Enjoyed the Never openweight 6 man tag title match as it had a few good and funny moments. Wouldn't mind seeing a rematch at New Japan Cup finals (think that would be next big show.) 

The ending with Los Ingobernables was interesting as i wonder if that means that they will now go for the tag titles which we already know Tama Tonga is wanting. GBH in between the 2 heel factions could be interesting. 

Regarding ROHs Moose, i wonder if the 14th Anniversary match against Okada is a taster for future plans as after Honor Rising shows, i can easily see both Roderick Strong & Moose being used in either G1 or New Japan Cup.


----------



## STEVALD

:sodone


----------



## El Dandy

Lethal being INGOBERNABLE? Fine with me! Hope this means more Lethal bookings and not end up like Jarrett/D'Amore in Bullet Club (in fairness, the Jarrett falderal should've never happened in the first place)

Now more than ever, if Goto goes INGOBERNABLE then they become the top heel faction

- main event guy and top heel in Naito
- fringe main even guy and re-inspired heel in Goto
- top gaijin who is a top guy in his respective company in Lethal
- top jr in BUSHI
- and EVIL

They'd have all there basis covered. This is assuming Lethal gets booked more in Japan and is allowed to become a player (and Naito and Co work ROH) . If not, well then it can just be a nice addition to multi-man tag matches when Lethal is over in Japan or w/e.

Group would've been even more awesome if La Sombra didn't join WWE. Instead we got EVIL .


----------



## Vårmakos

Looks like we're getting Goto/Shibata for the thousandth time.


----------



## Stall_19

Elgin got a 2 year deal from New Japan. Good for him.


----------



## El Dandy

Stall_19 said:


> Elgin got a 2 year deal from New Japan. Good for him.


Wow good for Big Mike! Much deserved. Now that he's signed, I would not bat an eyelash at him winning the NJC or getting featured singles matches.

Has come a long way since the backlash when he was announced for the G1. I know he over stayed his welcome with ROH fans and had go away heat this time last year, but glad to see him take his G1 chance and parlay it into a full time gig in Japan.

Seems like just yesterday we were having fun at his expense for looking like a goof wearing his dad's suit to the press conference


----------



## Corey

Yeah, great news for Elgin. New Japan has really revitalized his career and that guy got over so quick. He almost _has_ to challenge Omega for the IC Title at some point. Also would be pretty cool to see him have a Tag Title run somewhere with Tanahashi.

Speaking of Omega, he's a double champ now!? Damn, talk about a super push this year. Still kinda ridiculous though that the NEVER 6-man titles were introduced at WK and they've already changed hands 3 times in less than 2 months. :lol

Wonder if this means the 6-man at the ROH 14th Anniversary Show will be for the 6-man titles now? The ELITE vs. KUSHIDA, ACH, and Sydal. Would make total sense and give the show an even BIGGER feel.

Where's the New Japan Cup brackets!? I can't take the wait any longer. 

I watched the first half of Honor Rising Night One last night and Moose was greeted very well for a first time guy. He didn't exactly look good in the ring, but he got over at least.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

El Dandy said:


> Lethal being INGOBERNABLE? Fine with me! Hope this means more Lethal bookings and not end up like Jarrett/D'Amore in Bullet Club (in fairness, the Jarrett falderal should've never happened in the first place)
> 
> Now more than ever, if Goto goes INGOBERNABLE then they become the top heel faction
> 
> - *main event guy and top heel in Naito*
> - fringe main even guy and re-inspired heel in Goto
> - top gaijin who is a top guy in his respective company in Lethal
> - top jr in BUSHI
> - and EVIL
> 
> They'd have all there basis covered. This is assuming Lethal gets booked more in Japan and is allowed to become a player (and Naito and Co work ROH) . If not, well then it can just be a nice addition to multi-man tag matches when Lethal is over in Japan or w/e.
> 
> Group would've been even more awesome if La Sombra didn't join WWE. Instead we got EVIL .


----------



## El Dandy

Japanese Puroresu said:


>


Imagine thinking Naito won't be a top heel










During this Okada dynasty, he's gonna need rivals. 

Did you just think it was gonna be Okada vs. Tana for the rest of time, bruh?


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

El Dandy said:


> Imagine thinking Naito won't be a top heel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During this Okada dynasty, he's gonna need rivals.
> 
> Did you just think it was gonna be Okada vs. Tana for the rest of time, bruh?


I'm sorry, but Naito is booked like a loser because he's a loser. Imagine if people actually watched NJPW instead of watching gifs and posting nonsense about it. unk2

Jay Lethal is the only credible member of Los Injobbernables. Naito might get a IC title shot. He's not World Heavyweight title material. It's just the truth broskie.


----------



## El Dandy

Japanese Puroresu said:


> I'm sorry, but Naito is booked like a loser because he's a loser. Imagine if people actually watched NJPW instead of watching gifs and posting nonsense about it. unk2
> 
> Jay Lethal is the only credible member of Los Injobbernables. Naito might get a IC title shot. He's not World Heavyweight title material. It's just the truth broskie.












unk2


----------



## Vårmakos

Japanese Puroresu has been hating on Naito since his 'Tanahashi-lite' days. Not sure what his gripe is with him. He's a top 5 worker in the company, IMO.



Japanese Puroresu said:


> Jay Lethal is the only credible member of Los Injobbernables. Naito might get a IC title shot. He's not World Heavyweight title material. It's just the truth broskie.


Naito has been kept away from Okada for a reason. He's getting a shot at the very least.


----------



## Hurin

Naito has been fantastic in this heel gimmick of his. Okada is vanilla by comparison.

L O S I N G O B E R N A B L E S


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Vårmakos said:


> Japanese Puroresu has been hating on Naito since his 'Tanahashi-lite' days. Not sure what his gripe is with him. He's a top 5 worker in the company, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Naito has been kept away from Okada for a reason. He's getting a shot at the very least.


I'm not a hater, I'm just fact checker :grin2:

Naito has to win something before challenging Okada. It doesn't really matter if you like Naito or don't. He's not doing anything ground breaking, and people are acting like he's something special. He's gotten better, but if you've noticed he's doing things that are more face than before. When this whole gimmick started he was try-harding to be a super heel. Now that's he gone back to face interactions he's done 100x better. My biggest issue before was that he had absolutely no emotion in anything he did. Now he's enjoying himself and having fun.

As long as Shibata hates Naito I am 100% kayfabe behind Shibata.


----------



## El Dandy

Yeah tbh it's not a matter of loving or hating a guy because to each his own, but the fact still remains that Okada's rivals will be thin and Naito will be a key going forward (if for no other reason than there aren't many options). 

Naito, Shibata, Ibushi, Omega. Probably Goto if they can re-purpose him correctly and maybe Elgin. 

That's pretty much the landscape in regards to potential top rivals for the next while. They'll obv do Okada/Tana again in a few years, but that's in a few years.

@Japanese Puroresu, who do you think Okada faces next year at Tokyo Dome in the main event? 

I think a legit case can be made for only Shibata and Naito atm. 

Maybe Ibushi, too, depending on how he recuperates and if they do Omega/Ibushi right away at WK11.


----------



## Corey

Omega and Naito are the top heels in the company. There's no getting around that. If Okada is indeed THE MAN for the forseeable future (which he obviously is), he'll be crossing paths with both of them. Naito will be first.



Japanese Puroresu said:


> Naito has to win something before challenging Okada.


That's where the New Japan Cup comes in.


----------



## Bland

Great news for Elgin, who im still picking to win the New Japan Cup. 

Regarding Omega, if The Elite successfully defend the Never openweight 6 man tag titles, i wonder if he'll be pulling double duty at the bigger ppvs defending both titles. When Nakamura was IC champ (only been watching less than a year) he was in standard tag matches at some ppvs so it definitely keeps a lot of focus on Omega if he's guaranteed to be defending a title every ppv. 


With Goto, another Shibata feud might not be to bad as it should be for the NEVER Openweight title and should also get Goto over as an aggressive heel that he started to use in the build up for New Beginning. Maybe Goto can then win the title whilst Shibata goes on to have an impressive G1.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

El Dandy said:


> Yeah tbh it's not a matter of loving or hating a guy because to each his own, but the fact still remains that Okada's rivals will be thin and Naito will be a key going forward (if for no other reason than there aren't many options).
> 
> Naito, Shibata, Ibushi, Omega. Probably Goto if they can re-purpose him correctly and maybe Elgin.
> 
> That's pretty much the landscape in regards to potential top rivals for the next while. They'll obv do Okada/Tana again in a few years, but that's in a few years.
> 
> @Japanese Puroresu, who do you think Okada faces next year at Tokyo Dome in the main event?
> 
> I think a legit case can be made for only Shibata and Naito atm.
> 
> Maybe Ibushi, too, depending on how he recuperates and if they do Omega/Ibushi right away at WK11.


I don't think they'll do another Naito vs Okada at WK 11. I just don't see it happening, it's so far away. If anything Naito should go for the IC title. If you shuffle the contenders like the old days (which would be to Gedo's liking) you can get a lot of matches over a long period of time. I do think at some point they'll use Naito vs Okada or whomever holds the title but I don't think Naito will win. It's going to be a stepping stone. I do think Shibata holds the NEVER title because they want to make sure he's able to be big time each time he goes out (he always has but this is with more pressure). I think Shibata is finall due for big push but I do not think he'll win the title. I think Shibata is a 2 year project for a chase. Maybe Omega can take the title at some point if he loses it to Ibushi. There is just too many variables for a definitive answer at this time. We're also getting new additions to NJPW and if Jay Lethal becomes a mainstay he's definitely IWGP HW Champion material.



Corey said:


> Omega and Naito are the top heels in the company. There's no getting around that. If Okada is indeed THE MAN for the forseeable future (which he obviously is), he'll be crossing paths with both of them. Naito will be first.
> 
> 
> That's where the New Japan Cup comes in.


More than like,y but I don't see where Naito wins. Thats the biggest part. I just do not see Naito winning. You can't have him with that gimmick as your champion. He doesn't sell it. It's about whats best for business. If he stays true to the gimmick he won't be promoting the company.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Ishii just buried the fuck out of Strong. :ti*


----------



## Corey

Damn, Ishii sounds like an asshole. :lol


----------



## Groovemachine

Haha wtf Ishii? ~HEEL!!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Ishii gives no fucks! :lol

And Lethal is in Ingobernables? :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley

Lmao. First Ishii is the leading man in that hilarious music video, then he just slays Strong and ROH.

This man does it all!


----------



## El Dandy

Japanese Puroresu said:


> I don't think they'll do another Naito vs Okada at WK 11. I just don't see it happening, it's so far away. If anything Naito should go for the IC title. If you shuffle the contenders like the old days (which would be to Gedo's liking) you can get a lot of matches over a long period of time. I do think at some point they'll use Naito vs Okada or whomever holds the title but I don't think Naito will win. It's going to be a stepping stone. I do think Shibata holds the NEVER title because they want to make sure he's able to be big time each time he goes out (he always has but this is with more pressure). I think Shibata is finall due for big push but I do not think he'll win the title. I think Shibata is a 2 year project for a chase. Maybe Omega can take the title at some point if he loses it to Ibushi. There is just too many variables for a definitive answer at this time. We're also getting new additions to NJPW and if Jay Lethal becomes a mainstay he's definitely IWGP HW Champion material.
> 
> More than like,y but I don't see where Naito wins. Thats the biggest part. I just do not see Naito winning. You can't have him with that gimmick as your champion. He doesn't sell it. It's about whats best for business. If he stays true to the gimmick he won't be promoting the company.


Fair enough, but I don't think anybody is suggesting Naito will get prominent runs as champion. I see him getting quantity instead of quality in regards to reigns. A one month reign here, a two month reign there.

IDK man the set up for Tokyo Dome isn't all that far away and there aren't that many variables save for injury.

Okada being in the main is a lay-up (whether he's defending or challenging for the title is the only question), so that's half the equation.

The other half of the equation will most likely be determined in August. 

So really we're 6 months away (unless the G1 winner loses the title shot which I think is very unlikely. Or unless they want Okada to win the G1 as champion and then that gives them a few extra months to decide on his opponent).

Still think it boils down to either Okada/Naito or Okada/Shibata. If they don't do Ibushi/Omega at WK11, then those 2 additional possibilities open up.


----------



## Vårmakos

Cute that Ishii thinks he's a main event player.


----------



## Hurin

Uh oh. Let the speculation begin.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

Hurin said:


> Uh oh. Let the speculation begin.


*Was just about to post this.

So much for the possibility of Omega/Ibushi at the dome.

:cry*



Spoiler:  spoiler



*I'd mark out if he goes to Dragon Gate, tbh *


*

What the fuck? *


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701583087835049986
This all sounds very bizarre.. but it's nice to know he'll return to DDT.


----------



## El Dandy

So he's now freelancing under "IWRI" or whatever?

If that's the case, doesn't necessarily mean he's done with NJPW. Guys like Shibata and Suzuki are freelance


----------



## antoniomare007

Unless he's trying to create some leverage for SOMETHING (no clue what could be at this point), Ibushi is being a fucking moron. The last thing puro needs is more promotions and motherfuckers continue to create these vanity projects that lead to absolutely nowhere.

He still gonna get booked by New Japan sooner rather than later, and unless Ibushi is Akira Maeda 2.0, he's gonna be forced to wrestle for them again eventually. 

This just seems so unnecessary.



Even though they don't draw a dime, Gedo should stop fucking around and book Strong BJ. Daisuke and Yuji would bring a breath of fresh air to New Japan and they can ran a really cool angle with Daichi Hashimoto.


----------



## El Dandy

Yeah, given what we know I don't think he's done with New Japan at all. The first enuhito tweet is "BREAKING NEWS: Ibushi leaves both NJPW and DDT" but then a few later it's "Ibushi will return on March 21 for DDT." 

Just seems he's a freelancer now instead of being a shared property of NJPW/DDT so-to-speak.

All this really means is Ibushi won't get a tip top babyface push like he should, but it's not like that matters to Ibushi anyways. He still can have the Omega match at the Dome because that's still a money match for NJPW, but he's not gonna win. They won't trust him enough to put the HW title on him. Some of us suspected that he would never drop DDT and commit to NJPW. I was hopeful he would commit once Omega did, but that didn't happen.

Only way Ibushi won't be back in New Japan is if NJPW has sour grapes for whatever reason or he starts working Dragon Gate etc or if IWRI becomes a thing and starts running shows.

Isn't WWE doing a junior show? Wonder if he joins that (or has it already been filmed?)


----------



## Corey

Wait, so if Ibushi is returning to DDT on March 21st, does that mean he may an entrant into the New Japan Cup!? That would really shake things up.

WWE Global Cruiserweight Series hasn't been filmed yet @El Dandy.

Ibushi working Dragon Gate would be crazy. He'd fit right in since no one sells in that company. :lol


----------



## El Dandy

Corey said:


> Wait, so if Ibushi is returning to DDT on March 21st, does that mean he may an entrant into the New Japan Cup!? That would really shake things up.


Doubt it 

enuhito says he'll make is in ring return on 3/21 and the NJC starts 3/2.

They need to release these brackets already. Hopefully SOON.


----------



## Stall_19

Wrong thread lol


----------



## El Dandy

New Japan Cup bracket is out!

Tanahashi vs. Fale
Tenzan vs. Big Mike

Makabe vs. Tonga
Nagata vs. Goto 

Honma vs. Kojima
YTR vs. Yujiro

Ishii vs. PRINCE OF DARKNESS EVVVVIL
YOSHI-HASHI vs. Naito


----------



## Corey

@El Dandy & @LilOlMe I got it!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Japan_Cup#2016

Elgin vs. Tanahashi could potentially happen the 2nd round. Makes me feel like Fale wins because of BC interference. Naito vs. EVIL could happen in the 2nd (but won't ). That would be interesting if EVIL would lay down and let Naito advance.

Elgin vs. Naito was my predicted final... and still is!


----------



## El Dandy

The bottom half of the bracket is clear for Naito. Now watch them beat him in Round 1 (I've been conditioned to have this feeling with Shibata and NJPW torunaments, but he's not in it lol) 

Naito vs. Elgin or Naito vs. Tana is a safe bet. The winner of Naito/Elgin could go either way; Naito/Tana is Naito winning just because they won't do Okada/Tana or Omega/Tana again so soon (if they do, that's bad news for Omega)

One of Tana or Goto is getting upset in round 1. Goto should be the guy to fit his angle (plus it would add even more salt in the wound if Mr. NJC gets eliminated early in his own tournament), but Tana may fall victim to the annual Fale NJC push.


----------



## antoniomare007

Why the fuck did All Japan booked Akiyama vs Sekimoto in random ass Ikosu Ageo when they could've gotten a decent gate by booking it in Korakuen Hall???? For fucks sakes man....


----------



## VanHammerFan

eventhough he's now singed, I still don't think Elgin wins.

Probably Tanahashi's turn to win NJC again. Makabe would be an interesting choice as well


----------



## Bland

NJC could be a giant push for Elgin as he could beat Tenzan, Tanahashi, Makabe/Goto & then in the finals Ishii/Naito to win. If he does then that would definitely put him worthy of challenging Okada. 

For 1st round shock, im hoping its Goto as it could add more to his story rather than Tanahashi having a quick defeat. 

For Naito he could steal the tournament as well as progressing GBH vs Los Ingobernables story as he could beat Yoshi Hashi, EVIL lays down in round 2, use interference to beat Homna in the Semis then more interference to defeat Makabe in the finals.

Overall im hoping a combination of both in that Elgin defeats top guys including Tanahashi & Makabe whilst Naito cheats (plus an EVIL lay down) so we get a classic good vs bad guy final in an unpredictable match. Or, Gedo books Bad Luck Fale to win


----------



## El Dandy

Ishii wins NJC and challenges Shibata :mj2


----------



## Corey

Tanahashi/Fale is main eventing Night One. Incoming upset! EVIL being in the semi-spot is interesting. Plus, more Okada/Shibata interaction!

*New Japan Pro Wrestling “NEW JAPAN CUP 2016”, 3/3/2016 [Thu] 19:00 @ Ota-ku General Gymnasium in Tokyo*

(1) NJC ~ 1st Round Match: Toru Yano vs. Yujiro Takahashi
(2) NJC ~ 1st Round Match: Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Michael Elgin
(3) NJC ~ 1st Round Match: Togi Makabe vs. Tama Tonga
(4) NJC ~ 1st Round Match: Tomoaki Honma vs. Satoshi Kojima
(5) Special Tag Match: Katsuyori Shibata & KUSHIDA vs. Kazuchika Okada & Kazushi Sakuraba
(6) NJC ~ 1st Round Match: Yuji Nagata vs. Hirooki Goto
(7) NJC ~ 1st Round Match: YOSHI-HASHI vs. Tetsuya Naito
(8) NJC ~ 1st Round Match: Tomohiro Ishii vs. “King of Darkness” EVIL
(9) NJC ~ 1st Round Match: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Bad Luck Fale


----------



## El Dandy

yeah interesting with Ishii/EVIL being the co. Would have rather they put Nagata/Goto there, but splitting hairs.

Ishii has quietly been called on and stepped up since Nakamura left. Getting the pin in Nakamura's farewell match, winning the ROH TV title, actually going to America/ROH, co-maining the 1st round, cutting promos on ROH.

EDIT: That tag match should actually be the main event no joke. Should be the best match on the show. Anytime we get Shibata/Saku is a great time!


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701636493303939072
Translation of Ibushi's press conference.


----------



## LilOlMe

Vårmakos said:


> Translation of Ibushi's press conference.


Fascinating stuff. It had been pointed out that Ibushi was missing DDT dates before the injury was announced, and they used vague terms like "physical exhaustion" or something like that.

Also was noted that his eyes had lost the brightness that they once had, and he just looked dead and sad in the eyes.



















This confirms all of that. Sounds almost like a Punk situation. Just completely worn out. If it were less of a mental thing, I'd think he'd be less vague about future plans.

Just sounds like he's had it, and now it sheds a new light on why Nakamura had the conversation with Ibushi that he had before he left. 

The most interesting thing is that Ibushi sounds like he still has a big drive as far as creative ideas and new adventures. He's just less enamored with pro-wrestling as a routine right now.

I get the sense that he was feeling pushed to work through everything, and maybe resents it. It was noticeable that his fingers remained broken for two years because he kept just working through it. 

Speculation, but perhaps he was finding himself getting too reliant on pain pills and the like and just got sick of it (this was a big driver for Brock leaving the WWE the first time). 

I wish him well. This sounds like the best decision for his health & creative whims. Shame, though, because there was still so much he hadn't done in NJPW yet. We'll still see some of it, though, I'm sure.


----------



## Corey

Yeah, sad to hear him say that he thinks he's done all he can under his current style when obviously the world could be his in New Japan if that's what he really wanted. Definitely an IWGP Heavyweight Champion if he signed exclusively. Either way hope he returns to the company sometime soon.

Can someone explain to me the Shibata situation, as far as why HE isn't signed exclusively? He doesn't even wrestle anywhere else, right? I don't get it.


----------



## El Dandy

Corey said:


> Can someone explain to me the Shibata situation, as far as why HE isn't signed exclusively? He doesn't even wrestle anywhere else, right? I don't get it.



This is latest comment I could find on his status:










As for why freelance... I have no idea. I guess Shibata is just someone who likes his freedom and doesn't want to feel restricted by a hard contract; he just kind of wants to be a rogue I guess?

All I know is he and Saku were brought in together as freelancers and have remained as such. I do think Shibata maybe isn't looked at as a typical freelancer, tho, or someone who will constantly taking other bookings and fuck up any tour plans.

Best of my knowledge, outside of a couple of retirement shows (shows that have featured contracted NJPW guys), he has really only done New Japan tours since returning to wrestling. Seems he's more committed to NJPW than a freelancer should be. 

Given the talent they've lost control of in the last 3 months, I am hopeful NJPW will be motivated to give Shibata a reason to commit. Show him good faith; maybe a G1 win? IDK. I do think they view Shibata as top guy material. At any rate, I don't think he's a flight risk at this stage of his career like in 2006 unless he has a blow up with management or something unforeseeable like that happens.

Only times recently I can think where his freelance has come into play is his exclusion of FantasticaMania, potentially going to CMLL for a tour, or going to America to do some ROH stuff. 

Who knows? Maybe Shibata is already 99% NJPW and that 1% is just his insistence on not wanting to be booked outside of Japan?


----------



## Vårmakos

http://yottsumepuroresu.blogspot.jp/2014/05/njpw-hiroshi-tanahashi-talks-about-his_22.html

Yottsume translated an excerpt from Tanahashi's book that will give you an idea of why Shibata is still a freelancer.



> My feelings for Shibata are complicated. He is clumsy, too pure, and once he gets an idea about “What pro-wrestling should be” into his head, he can only move forward in that direction.
> When he stated, “I’m starting to enjoy pro-wrestling” in 2013 G1 CLIMAX, I snapped at him and said “Cut the crap!” On one hand, this was a rage against him for leaving the company at desperate times. “Of course you’ll enjoy wrestling in front of a full packed hectic crowd!” But to be honest, I wanted him to realize that long before this.
> He should have realized sooner. Only if he would have stayed in NJPW and worked together with us to make things better...
> I’m fully aware of the reason why he couldn’t come to enjoy wrestling at that time, and that he left the company after much agonizing. So on the other hand, I feel happy for what he’s said.
> *But I found his last word in NJPW (2005) “I’m not going to be a white-collar (yes-man) wrestler” offensive.*
> *Shibata has always turned down what the company brought to him saying, "I'm not interested” but when you ask him what he wants to do, he never came up with an actual plan. There’s no way the fans would support him, and Shibata himself would eventually reach a dead-end. That’s why I refuted, “Shibata is like a junior high student who has just entered his rebellious age. Pro-wrestling is a brawl? Killing? Then why are you wrestling in the first place!” *
> These words didn’t just come out of my mouth out of anger, this is what I’ve been advocating for years. And I still feel the same.


Seems he has softened up a bit recently, though.


----------



## Corey

Someone smarten him up and tell him to sign exclusively considering he doesn't do anything else outside the company.  He could main event in the Dome!


----------



## El Dandy

Don't know why I dismissed it when looking at the bracket, but Goto making the Final and losing to Naito could be something. 

Another heart-wrenching L for Goto, Naito gets his win back from the Dome, and would be the perfect outlet for Naito to try and make a play for Goto to be INGOBERNABLE. God I so want Goto to join; I'm getting my hopes up lol


----------



## Corey

Just gonna drop this here as a guide so no one has to go and find the brackets.










I love how all of us have assumed that Tanahashi will not make it past either Fale or Elgin. What if we said that three years ago? :lol


----------



## Corey

Yoshinobu Kanemaru won the GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title today off of Ishimori, BUT, Nakajima was somehow able to pin Minoru Suzuki in a singles match and is gonna get the first shot at the GHC Heavyweight Title against Sugiura next month.

That means the GHC Jr. Tag Titles are the only belts not currently held by SuzukiGUN. I think this angle is gonna go on forever...


----------



## El Dandy

I'm so out of loop I just found out RIP Maybach love ya miss ya 

Now we'll never get to see Maybach Don, Maybach Blue Justice, and Maybach win the NEVER Trios titles


----------



## LilOlMe

> Nakamura also told Ibushi to 'get in touch' if he ever wanted to broaden horizons overseas.
> 
> 3:16 AM - 23 Feb 2016





> Piece hints at Nakamura recommending Ibushi for the global cruiser series. No official word.
> 
> 3:17 AM - 23 Feb 2016


Ugh, wtf is Nakamura doing. Honestly he doesn't seem at all concerned or conflicted about hurting NJPW. 


In better news, can't find the tweet now, but Okada said something to the effect of he won't leave NJPW, because he knows that NJPW would die without him. That "never say never" still makes me nervous, though. Could see him pulling a Nakamura later on.


Harsh words from Kenzo Suzuki:










Saw this on Twitter and thought it was cute. It's about that moment during the New Beginning 2/14/16 show:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701041617738674177
https://twitter.com/D_TaPla/status/701041617738674177


----------



## Vårmakos

El Dandy said:


> I'm so out of loop I just found out RIP Maybach love ya miss ya
> 
> Now we'll never get to see Maybach Don, Maybach Blue Justice, and Maybach win the NEVER Trios titles


Really don't see the purpose of unmasking Maybach. "The people are starting to get behind this masked weirdo so let's not make him a masked weirdo anymore."


----------



## El Dandy

LilOlMe said:


> Ugh, wtf is Nakamura doing. Honestly he doesn't seem at all concerned or conflicted about hurting NJPW.


Agreed that what Nakamura is saying is dangerous, but I would not be too worried TBH

Working NJPW/DDT caused Ibushi to have physical/mental burnout; I would wager he wouldn't last more than a few months working in a WWE environment. Maybe/maybe not he does WWE's junior show, but that's probably the max he'd do with them. 

As we've seen, Ibushi is someone who is temperamental about the "art" and WWE would probably cause him a complete mental breakdown.

I think him "graduating" both DDT/NJPW is more an indictment that he didn't much care for wrestling in NJPW. I mean, he's already booked for DDT again and who the fuck knows the next time he'll wrestle in a NJPW ring. Could be the G1 or it could be years who knows? Hopefully it's sooner rather than later.


----------



## Corey

Really digging this poster for NOAH's next big show.


----------



## El Dandy

The biggest takeaway from Lion's Gate:

They were asked to draw their future selves; David Finlay wants to ride a unicorn to the ring at the Tokyo Dome :lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles

The 6-man tag team championship is being tossed around like a hot potato!


----------



## HOJO

The trios titles are useless as shit


----------



## Vårmakos

They give no-hopers like Yano and Yujiro something to feud over.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Anyone else surprised to see that Shibata isn't in the NJC? Maybe he's being saved for a future match up with Okada or get that G1 win!!!! :mark:


----------



## Corey

Ham and Egger said:


> Anyone else surprised to see that Shibata isn't in the NJC? Maybe he's being saved for a future match up with Okada or get that G1 win!!!! :mark:


I believe they made the rule where the winner can challenge for the NEVER Title as well, which explains why he isn't in the tournament. Ishii wasn't in it last year either when he was champ.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Corey said:


> I believe they made the rule where the winner can challenge for the NEVER Title as well, which explains why he isn't in the tournament. Ishii wasn't in it last year either when he was champ.


AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, well that sucks. :$


----------



## El Dandy

Scumbag Naito the gawd


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703463799320252418

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703464368332115968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703464867051606016
Look at Chris Charlton's twitter for more Naito gems. 

God damnit I'm so ready for him to become top heel.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Can New Japan give Naito the strap already? He's a god tier heel these days! :Lol


----------



## El Dandy

Been noticing the BC gear figuratively turn into INGOBERNABLE gear in the crowds, but damn

3 of the top 4 best selling items. Not too shabby.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Naito wearing all the merch on some John Cena shit, of course they'll buy it!


----------



## NastyYaffa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/705057168140034048:hmm:


----------



## Corey

So they're calling tomorrow's show the Anniversary show? I thought that was somewhere in the March 18-20 range.

New member of CHAOS?


----------



## Fighter Daron

So, Ibushi wants to go to WWE now?

https://twitter.com/enuhito_eng/status/705058163377082368


----------



## El Dandy

Maybe it will be somebody.... WORLD FAMOUS!???? (j/k yoshi prob isn't close to being ready). Maybe an ROH guy tho.

NJC tomorrow and I don't have a fucking clue who is winning :mark:

Thought it was as simple as just Naito or Elgin. 

Now I think a case could be made for like 7 guys to win it.

After how lame/boring 2015 was in regards to booking, it's nice to have things wide open for a change.


----------



## Corey

Fighter Daron said:


> So, Ibushi wants to go to WWE now?
> 
> https://twitter.com/enuhito_eng/status/705058163377082368


Oh what the fuck. Someone smarten this young man up, please. That company simply does not have room for all that talent that they keep signing, especially when they don't push half of them or they end up getting injured because of all the miles on their bodies.

@El Dandy 7 guys!? Explain, plz.


----------



## El Dandy

@Corey

*Naito* - I want him to win, but his interview has put doubt in my mind. June in Osaka is the place to do Okada/Naito. He could still theoretically win the NJC and just refuse the title shot (he'd eventually get it at Dominion) but that would leave champions without challengers for Invasion Attack. Or he wins the NJC, beats Okada at IA, and goes into Osaka as champion against someone else. Naito going into Osaka as champion for a title defense would be hot, too.

*Elgin* - Just signed and what better way to establish a guy as a threat then by winning a tournament? Don't think they'd trust him yet with the Okada match at Invasion Attack, so he'd challenge for a lesser title. The biggest thing against Elgin winning is it most likely leaves Okada without anything to do for Invasion Attack and the title really does need to be defended at the show.

*Tanahashi* - Thought it was a slam dunk of Fale over Tana, but IDK if they would have him take the L in 3 consecutive main event singles matches. Tana isn't the ace anymore, but he's still a top guy and needs to get some wins. He would challenge Omega and prob take the IC from him. I'm not in favor of that at all, but I would not put it past Gedo and I don't think it's out of the realm. Still think he takes the L early so he can rest up by taking it easy in tag matches. I do think he takes the IC off of Omega at some point, but just a matter of when.

*Goto* - He could get KO'd in round 1 or could win the whole thing. Would they go right back to Goto/Okada? I hope not because their last match didn't have a lot of heat. I don't think the crowds really gives a fuck that Goto is 0-9 in HW title challenges. Still hopeful the NJC is where we see Goto turn a corner with his character.
*
Nagata* - Way out of left field, but maybe/maybe not they have a 3rd Gen guy win the NJC? 3rd Gen guys have been talking for a while now, so maybe it's time to do something with them? These guys have been presented as being so far down the totem poll, but winning the NJC gets him back in it for one last HW title shot. Basically, a 3rd Gen guy winning it gives Okada a new challenger without burning one of his marquee matches.

*Kojima* - see Nagata

*Ishii* - Of everyone in the field, he has the most momentum. He's been getting quite the push since Nakamura left and has stepped up as CHAOS' #2 guy. Maybe Ishii/Okada is something they think about as a one time match? Or Ishii could challenge Shibata again ugh. Ishii winning Seems doubtful, but idk maybe there is a chance.

Half of these guys are long shots and could be eliminated in round 1 and it still could be as simple as Naito or Elgin, but I have my doubts. It's damn refreshing that the field is open, tho.


----------



## Corey

I like how there's large glimmers of doubt in all of your other possibilities. :lol

Naito winning - :yes

Elgin winning (as long as it's NOT over Naito in the final) - (Y)

Tanahashi winning - (N) Not interesting in seeing any rematch with him.

Goto winning - WHY. Please do not challenge Okada again. Just challenge Shibata and turn heel or something. Idk, just do SOMETHING but don't take the title off of Shibata. 

Nagata wining - :hmm: I could see it I guess. Didn't really care much for his IC Title match with Nakamura last year, but he seems to have great chemistry with Okada and facing either of Shibata or Omega would be a pretty nifty main event.

Kojima winning - :bored He'd likely have to go over Naito to get there and I REALLY don't want that. I guess a match with Okada would be neat... but meh.

Ishii winning - :shrug Being the ROH TV Champion is cool, but I don't really wanna see him going over Naito. Sense a trend here? 

No prediction on Fale? :lol

What I realistically see happening is still the same. Elgin vs. Naito in the final, with Naito winning and challenging Okada at Invasion Attack. Dontaku is main evented by Omega vs. Elgin and most likely Shibata vs. Goto for the NEVER Title.


----------



## Vårmakos

I'm going with one of the third gen guys. 

Osaka-Jo Hall is the place for Okada/Naito, unless they have a Tanahashi rematch planned.


----------



## El Dandy

@Corey

What can I say? I'm a skeptic  I blame WWE for making me that way lol

I'm not advocating for most of these guys to win it, rather I'm just going through the processes of how Gedo may see it.

Just depends on what they're hoping to accomplish with this year's NJC. 

- If it's just to create a new challenger for Okada for one show, then I think it's a 3rd Gen guy.

- If it's to kick start someone for hopefully a big push, then obv Naito is the guy.

- If it's to give a guy a test run to see how he does in a top singles match, then Elgin or Ishii is the guy.

- If it's to further a character storyline, then Goto is the guy (but really he's better served to take an L in round 1)

- If it's to do something completely terrible, then Fale or Yujiro is the guy

I really hope it is Naito, but I can't really get an easy read on what they want to do with this NJC. There will def be more clarity tomorrow.


----------



## 3MB4Life

El Dandy said:


> @Corey
> 
> *Naito* - I want him to win, but his interview has put doubt in my mind. June in Osaka is the place to do Okada/Naito. He could still theoretically win the NJC and just refuse the title shot (he'd eventually get it at Dominion) but that would leave champions without challengers for Invasion Attack. Or he wins the NJC, beats Okada at IA, and goes into Osaka as champion against someone else. Naito going into Osaka as champion for a title defense would be hot, too.


The idea I had with Naito is that he goes through the cup, mocking Okada at every oppurtunity after every match. And then when he wins, Okada comes out, ready to accept Naito's challenge. But he chooses to face Shibata in the main event instead of Okada as a way to get back at Goto, Shibata's friend, for beating him at WrestleKingdom. So Naito main-events Invasion Attack and wins the Openweight title. Then Okada comes out and demands a match against Naito for the World title at Wrestling Dontaku so he can prove that he is the new ace. Naito accepts and then reveals that it was all a ruse to get back at Goto, win the NEVER title and get a match with Okada too by taking a shot at his ego. So Naito goes into a program with Okada, with Okada coming out on top besides some Ingobernables fuckery. You could even have Shibata and Goto come out to neutralise BUSHI & EVIL and have Naito falter due to fighting on too many fronts.

Just a bit of fantasy booking I came up with that would put Naito into that main event level and make him out to be even more of a dickbag. And it would give Okada something to do to establish him as the new ace after beating Tana.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*So Ibushi could be going to WWE? Fuck.

WWE has one of the most talented rosters ever, and barely any of them have been handled properly.*


----------



## Corey

3MB4Life said:


> The idea I had with Naito is that he goes through the cup, mocking Okada at every oppurtunity after every match. And then when he wins, Okada comes out, ready to accept Naito's challenge. But he chooses to face Shibata in the main event instead of Okada as a way to get back at Goto, Shibata's friend, for beating him at WrestleKingdom. So Naito main-events Invasion Attack and wins the Openweight title. Then Okada comes out and demands a match against Naito for the World title at Wrestling Dontaku so he can prove that he is the new ace. Naito accepts and then reveals that it was all a ruse to get back at Goto, win the NEVER title and get a match with Okada too by taking a shot at his ego. So Naito goes into a program with Okada, with Okada coming out on top besides some Ingobernables fuckery. You could even have Shibata and Goto come out to neutralise BUSHI & EVIL and have Naito falter due to fighting on too many fronts.
> 
> Just a bit of fantasy booking I came up with that would put Naito into that main event level and make him out to be even more of a dickbag. And it would give Okada something to do to establish him as the new ace after beating Tana.


Really not a bad idea, but using Shibata as a pawn in all of that seems kinda shitty and it really seems like he and Goto are about to go separate ways, so I don't think I'd buy the whole teaming up thing after they've been trying to do whatever the hell they're doing with Goto. Think it also might be a little _too_ much for Naito to be main eventing back-to-back like that since New Japan always likes to spread things out with their roster and the top matches on cards.

But hey, we all love fantasy booking!


----------



## 3MB4Life

Corey said:


> Really not a bad idea, but using Shibata as a pawn in all of that seems kinda shitty and it really seems like he and Goto are about to go separate ways, so I don't think I'd buy the whole teaming up thing after they've been trying to do whatever the hell they're doing with Goto. Think it also might be a little _too_ much for Naito to be main eventing back-to-back like that since New Japan always likes to spread things out with their roster and the top matches on cards.
> 
> But hey, we all love fantasy booking!


Good point, I think New Japan is in a shitty position anyway with all the big departures so close together. I think they're just gonna have to do their best and ride it out. Might suck for the fans but the matches will still be awesome and we know we are gonna get the best they can offer. Would love to see a Naito win anyway, that man's been killing it for the past few months.


----------



## LilOlMe

Fighter Daron said:


> So, Ibushi wants to go to WWE now?
> 
> https://twitter.com/enuhito_eng/status/705058163377082368


Rotf, he said that one of his main reasons for leaving NJPW & DDT is that he wanted complete creative freedom. He thinks he's gonna get that in the WWE?

Also, I hope he's talking about Nakamura & Zayn as being the best wrestlers in the world, not WWE as a whole.

That statement makes me think he's already agreed to a deal with the WWE, because everyone starts having to sell that party line when they join the WWE. Otherwise, that boy's been ingesting more than painkillers during his time off.

If he's going there, hopefully it's a freelance type of thing for his sake. Can't see him truly being happy in WWE once he gets a taste of how controlled things are over there. Though I'm sure H probably promised him a ton of freedom....smh.


ETA: Also if he does end up signing a full-time deal with WWE, he played DDT & NJPW for complete dunces.


----------



## El Dandy

WWE will eat Ibushi alive and spit him out.

The silver lining here is that IF he does go, maybe that eventually pushes KENTA out the door? He was sweating big time when Nakamura was announced, now maybe Ibushi comes over? KENTA doesn't have the wow factor of either of them and he'll be viewed as old hat. Obsolete.

He comes back, he fills a main event void in NJPW? KENTA and Shibata back together again! Maybe one day......

KENTA is kind of like the forgotten commodity in all of this. He would be a much needed boost to NJPW when the day he leaves WWE comes. All those fresh matches!


----------



## LilOlMe

El Dandy said:


> WWE will eat Ibushi alive and spit him out.
> 
> The silver lining here is that IF he does go, maybe that eventually pushes KENTA out the door? He was sweating big time when Nakamura was announced, now maybe Ibushi comes over? KENTA doesn't have the wow factor of either of them and he'll be viewed as old hat. Obsolete.
> 
> He comes back, he fills a main event void in NJPW? KENTA and Shibata back together again! Maybe one day......
> 
> KENTA is kind of like the forgotten commodity in all of this. He would be a much needed boost to NJPW when the day he leaves WWE comes. All those fresh matches!


I've been dying for KENTA in NJPW for awhile now. 

Unfortunately, I think people typically sign 3 year deals with WWE, so KENTA wouldn't be available until mid 2017. Unless WWE releases him, that is. For now, I think they'll want to captalize on potential KENTA/Nakamura (and maybe Ibushi) storylines.


----------



## Vårmakos

Nakamura left w/o putting anyone over and now he's helping WWE poach talent. SCUM.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Already been mentioned, but Shibata needs to be put in the main event now. If NJPW want to move on form their huge roster change, including Ibushi, they have to look to Shibata being 1B to Okada's 1A...


----------



## VanHammerFan

remember saying back when news broke shinsuke was leaving that he's a hypocrite cunt seeing as he and tanahashi gave shibata so much grief.

now shinsuke is poisoning the well and trying to get more guys to come with him? fuck. would not be surprised if it comes out he's tried to bring okada with him before okada signed that contract.

nakamura you trying to kill the company you claim to once love?


----------



## LilOlMe

Vårmakos said:


> Nakamura left w/o putting anyone over and now he's helping WWE poach talent. SCUM.





VanHammerFan said:


> remember saying back when news broke shinsuke was leaving that he's a hypocrite cunt seeing as he and tanahashi gave shibata so much grief.
> 
> now shinsuke is poisoning the well and trying to get more guys to come with him? fuck. would not be surprised if it comes out he's tried to bring okada with him before okada signed that contract.
> 
> nakamura you trying to kill the company you claim to once love?


What's strange to me is how cavalier Nakamura seems to be about all of it.

Yeah, Shibata came off as uncaring, but he got a ton of shit for it. Nakamura, meanwhile, is being treated with great respect. 

I understand that Nakamura may be trying to look out for his friend, but it's odd to me that he doesn't seem at all conflicted about hurting NJPW.

Reminds me of Matt Bloom (aka Albert/Lord Tensai). By all accounts, NJPW treated him well. So what does he do? He essentially USES those relationships he earned in NJPW to try to recruit for WWE on the low.

I understand that everyone has to do what they have to do for a paycheck, so I understand it in his case. Especially if he feels shitty about it deep down. With Nakamura, however, he doesn't have to. 


As for Ibushi, with his creative drive, I can see it being exciting for him to face a ton of brand new people. It's something new and different.


----------



## Corey

Finally got around to watching what I wanted to see from Lion's Gate Project. Really solid stuff.

Taiji Ishimori vs. David Finlay Jr. - ***
Jay White vs. Yoshinari Ogwa - *** (White's selling was phenomenal here)
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Juice Robinson - *** 1/2 (Damn good match and nother great showing from JUICE)
Yuji Nagata vs. Mitushiro Kitamiya - *** 1/4 (Turned into a damn fine strong style match & Kitamiya looks like Scott Steiner circa 1990. :lol)

Looking forward to the next show where hopefully we get some more cool cross-promotion matchups. (Y)


----------



## Genking48

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/705330329125568512
Get hype boys! :mark:


----------



## El Dandy

Shibata has signed the deal and now 100% New Japan 

What the fuck you waiting for, Gedo?! Get that stupid NEVER title off of him and strap a rocket to his ass!

EDIT: Shibata not even coming out to the ring with the NEVER :mark:

YFW Shibata put the title in a trashcan, pins Okada in this tag match, and wins the HW title at Invasion Attack.

:wall


----------



## El Dandy

Will Ospreay is the new CHAOS guy and he's challenging KUSHIDA


----------



## Genking48

Ospreay! :harper


----------



## RyanPelley

El Dandy said:


> Will Ospreay is the new CHAOS guy and he's challenging KUSHIDA


WTF?


----------



## El Dandy

that Ishii/EVIL match was p fucking good. 

Glad they let EVIL show what he can do.


----------



## El Dandy

Tana pinned clean in the middle. Get some rest, guy. MOTN EVIL/Ishii.

Matches for tomorrow

Fale v Elgin
Tonga v Goto

YTR v Kojima
Ishii v Naito

*Predictions:*
- Fale v Elgin. Could go either way IMO but I think Elgin advances
- Goto over Tonga.
- Kojima over YTR.
- Naito over Ishii. Can't have Ishii win. Ishii can't single handidly beat both members of LOS on his own in consecutive nights. It would absolutely kill the group dead in their tracks.

Now thinking Goto v Naito for the Final with Naito hopefully getting his win back and causing Goto to go into full disarray. but really could see any of Elgin, Kojima, Naito, or Goto winning it. I mean, I hope to god Goto doesn't win it... but would I be surprised? No.


----------



## Pentagon jr vs EC3

I don't know if it is an off topic or not but they will have a new Tiger mask and it seems okada will have a good role(it appear in the primo image).
Maybe has a Osomatsu-kun hit or maybe an failure but it is a good exposition of Puroresu star to wrestling-casual in occident
The link
http://yaraon-blog.com/archives/79965


----------



## Corey

Shibata apparently only signed a one year deal. Wtf is that? Oh well, he's signed! :mark:

OSPREAY!!! :mark:

So much for Nagata, huh? :lol Gonna be interesting tomorrow. A few of those matches could legit go either way.


----------



## RyanPelley

for the Cup!


----------



## El Dandy

Corey said:


> So much for Nagata, huh? :lol Gonna be interesting tomorrow. A few of those matches could legit go either way.


Hey now! I said Nagata _or_ Kojima :cudi

I don't want to be right about that because it means Kojima will have to beat Naito, but I'm trying to think of all possible scenarios in which Gedo fucks this up for Naito :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm hoping YTR bumps Kojima so we can get Naito/YTR. I want to see the both of them use every trick in the book to out heel each other! :mark:


----------



## Stetho

So happy to see Ospreay already getting such exposure !


----------



## Vårmakos

Shocked that DDT isn't at all involved in the Super J Cup.


----------



## Bland

A good 1st day of the new japan cup. Ishii vs EVIL was good and Tanahashi losing is interesting. Just seen on youtube a video of Goto under a waterfall (posted by njpw today/yesterday) so i wouldn't be suprised now if Fale defeats Elgin (to start a Bullet Club vs Tanahashi & Elgin feud) and Goto defeats Tonga. Fale vs Goto Semi final doesn't sound that interesting and i personally dont want Goto vs Okada again so if Goto does win the tournament, hopefully he fights Shibata instead.

Id still prefer Elgin or Naito to win.


----------



## RKing85

surprized that Ospreay is getting a title shot his first night in. Would have prefered it if he had an awesome Super Juniors tournament (like 8-1, winning the tournament) and then won the title from Kushida on the G-1 Final show.

Considering Kushida just won the title, I don't want either guy to lose in April.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Anyone know why Goto painted his body in one match against Makabe? I just saw on of the New Japan promos for the New Japan Cup and they show Goto wearing body paint and then training under a waterfall?


----------



## Dead Seabed

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Anyone know why Goto painted his body in one match against Makabe? I just saw on of the New Japan promos for the New Japan Cup and they show Goto wearing body paint and then training under a waterfall?


Tribute to Jinsei Shinzaki. They have similar gimmicks. Muta also did it at one point.










It's all a play on https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musō_Soseki

It's a japanese thing.


----------



## El Dandy

@Corey

NOW you can have a laugh at the thought of Kojima or Nagata winning :lmao

So it will either be Goto/Naito or Elgin/Naito. 

unless 2016 is the year of the Nobel Brain and YTR goes all the way!

Goto winning the NJC just to have him take another L to Okada would be a big mistake and I will hate Gedo for at least the rest of the month of March. Just have Goto join LOS already so LOS can rule NJPW.

There was also a tease of Nagata/Shibata for most likely Invasion Attack.

EDIT: After the match Naito apparently said that if he wins the NJC he's gonna be tranquilo and not use his title match for Invasion Attack.

So maybe the loser of the Final gets a title match at Invasion Attack, and that can bridge us to June in Osaka? Imagine Goto back dooring into another HW title match and taking another L to Okada. Would mean rock bottom for his character all while still setting up Naito/Okada for Osaka. I can dig that.


----------



## Corey

Well, Naito vs. Yano will certainly be an interesting matchup. :lol

If Naito does win and refuses his shot against Okada until June (which I assume is Dominion...?), it'll be really interesting to see what they do in the meantime wince we have Invasion Attack, Wrestling Hinokuni, & Dontaku along the way. Shibata vs. Nagata seems likely now (but idk at which show), and I guess Omega could end up facing the loser of the NJC final (which could end up being Goto or Elgin I imagine), but do they throw in two NEVER Title matches or Okada has another challenger in the meantime?

Does anybody know if they're still doing the Best of the Super Jrs. Tournament in May since they're also doing the Super J Cup in August? Do they normally do both when the cup comes around?


----------



## El Dandy

round 2 should be fun :mark:


----------



## Corey

Naito comes to the ring in white now for the NJC, equipped with a white suit and white boots.

Goto is know known as the White Warrior wearing nothing but white.

Coincidence...???


----------



## Corey

Really enjoyed Night 1 of the New Japan Cup. It's extremely rare for me to watch every match on their shows, but here I did.

Yano vs. Yujiro - N/R :lol
Elgin vs. Tenzan - ** 3/4
Makaba vs. Tonga - ** 1/2
Honma vs. Kojima - ***
Shibata & KUSHIDA vs. Okada & Sakuraba - ***
Nagata vs. Goto - ** 1/4
Naito vs. YOSHI-HASHI - *** 1/4
Ishii vs. EVIL - *** 3/4
Tanahashi vs. Fale - *** 1/2

I'm pretty sure this was first time I've ever seen Tonga wrestle in a singles match. He wasn't bad, honestly. Liked how he used the Gun Stun and then his own finisher to win clean as a whistle (in an upset that I totally forgot actually happened). A nice win for him and I hope it was just to solidify him and Camacho as tag title contender's and nothing more, because I hope Great Bash Heel goes over there. Keep that reign goin!

Those Shibata/Okada interactions. (Y) Wrestle Kingdom XI main event for sure.

I'm personally a fan of Goto. He won me over big time in the G1 last year and I love the new look of the White Warrior, but damn it they need to figure out what they're doing with him because this is getting annoying. His work has been extremely uninspired in the last month or so and he got totally dominated by Nagata before simply winning out of nowhere with his pinning combination here. Biggest disappointment of the night for sure. Nagata should've went over if he's going to challenge Shibata.

P.S. - Does anyone remember Goto & Nagata's match from last year's NJC in the first round? I know I watched it at the time of it happening but can't remember a thing from it. Must've not liked it. haha

Naito vs. YOSHI-HASHI was good stuff. Probably the best performance I've ever seen from HASHI, only problem being was that I couldn't take him seriously as a threat to Naito. That was the only thing holding the match back though because it was really enjoyable. One of the matches where Naito shows you can he actually wrestle and doesn't have to cheat or resort to dirty tactics to win.

Ishii vs. EVIL was fucking GREAT. The first real singles match for EVIL and he was extremely impressive. He's looked to improved leaps and bounds since his ROH excursion. Everything was timely, his power moves were effective, and I love how the two played off of each other using their own signature moves late in the match. Damn near crossed into MOTYC territory. Ishii having a great year and the future is bright for young Watanabe as a possible main event player in a few years.

Damn good main event here too! Fale brought the goods in this one, looking like a real monster. I thought for sure he crushed Tana's sternum when he sat down on him.  You almost never see that spot actually land. Kudos to Tana too. Here I am talking about how injured he looks and how he needs to take time off, then he comes out and gives us a great match with a limited worker and delivers a great underdog performance. :clap Really liked that Bad Luck Fall counter into a version of the sling blade and the High Fly Flow to the outside looked awesome on the big man. Excellent match.


----------



## Corey

Full card for the NJC final on 3/12. No Shibata/Nagata interactions here.

1. Jay White vs. David Finlay
2. Jushin Thunder Liger & Juice Robinson vs. Tiger Mask & Captain New Japan
3. Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI vs. EVIL & BUSHI
4. *New Japan Cup Semi-Final:* Tetsuya Naito vs. Toru Yano
5. *New Japan Cup Semi-Final:* Michael Elgin vs. Hirooki Goto
6. Katsuyori Shibata & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Satoshi Kojima & Hiroyoshi Tenzan
7. Yuji Nagata & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Kazuchika Okada & Kazushi Sakuraba
8. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Togi Makabe, & Tomoaki Honma vs. Bad Luck Fale, Tama Tonga, & Yujiro Takahashi
9. *New Japan Cup Final:* Naito/Yano Winner vs. Elgin/Goto Winner

Match 3 lookin strong and... Shibata & Taguchi teaming? :lol


----------



## Bland

NJC Day 2 was good, really enjoyed Naito vs Ishii. Ishii has been so good this year and would love to see him get a shot at IC or World Championship this year.

Looking forward to Elgin vs Goto as its hard to predict whilst Naito vs Yano should be great fun. Shibata & Taguchi vs Ten-Koji looks interesting as well. If either of Ten-Koji pin Shibata then we have an upcoming NEVER Openweight Championship match.

Also, general NJPW question. How often do they do 3 or 4 way Single matches as i dont think ive seen one yet.


----------



## Corey

Bland said:


> Also, general NJPW question. How often do they do 3 or 4 way Single matches as i don't think i've seen one yet.


Quite literally never. The only one I can recall from at least the past 5 years that actually occurred in Japan was for the Junior Title between Low Ki, Prince Devitt, and Kota Ibushi at Wrestle Kingdom 7. It's a memorable one because Low Ki came out dressed as the character from the Hitman video games and actually wrestled the match in a suit (can't remember if it was the whole thing or not). 

Several years back I think Lesnar actually won the IWGP Title in a 3-way against Chono and Fujita. Awful match.

Other than that, a couple years ago AJ Styles defended the IWGP Title in a 3-way against Okada & Elgin at one of the joint ROH shows in New York I believe. One of the very rare occasions where the belt was defended on U.S. soil.

I tried to make the argument that they should've done Okada vs. Tanahashi vs. Nakamura at Wrestle Kingdom this year because it was SO fresh since they never do 3-ways and it wouldn't have been as predictable, and now look what's happened. Nakamura up and left. Opportunity gone.


----------



## Bland

Thanks Corey.

Okada vs Tanahashi vs Nakamura would of been awesome. Naito instead of Nakamura would still be great though. In fact, what if Naito wins the NJC, saves his title opportunity and then announces he'll use it at Wrestle Kingdom 11 (later this year after we get a G1 winner.)


----------



## Genking48

Dragon Gate results from today and yesterday, thanks iheartdg.com


> *03/05/2016 Osaka, Edion Arena Osaka #2 ~ CHAMPION GATE in Osaka / Sumoz Osaka Basho – 1600 Attendance
> **1.* Naruki Doi{W}, YAMATO, Mondai Ryu (15:13 Bakatare Sliding Kick) Gamma, Punch Tominaga{L}, Takehiro Yamamura
> *2. *Big R Shimizu{W}, Shachihoko BOY (10:04 Shot-put Slam) Masaaki Mochizuki, Kaito Ishida{L}
> *3.* Dragon Kid{W}, Eita (11:25 Firebird Splash) CIMA, Kzy{L}
> *4. *Open the Brave Gate Championship Match: Yosuke♡Santa Maria (15:42 Neraiuchie♡) Kotoka
> _*Kotoka fails in his 2nd defense, Kotoka becomes the 25th champion
> -Sumoz Entrance Ceremony_
> *5. *Naoki Tanizaki (5:23 Implant) Sumo Kanda
> *6. *Shingo Takagi{W}, Cyber Kong (14:41 Taka no Tsume after YAMATO box attack) Sumo Susumu, Sumo Kness S.K.S.{L}
> *7. *Open the Triangle Gate Championship Match: Masato Yoshino{W}, Akira Tozawa, T-Hawk (20:01 Sol Naciente Kai) Sumo Fuji, Ryo “Sumo” Saito, Genki Horiguchi S.U.M.O!!{L}
> _*2nd Defense_
> 
> The show opened with a moment of silence for Hayabusa. Hayabusa was very close to many in the company, from past relationships borne in FMW, to his work with Dragon Gate Records. His song Curtain Call is played at the end of every show. He was the closest with Dragon Kid, who gave an emotional speech.
> They met 22 years ago, when DK was only 18 years old. Hayabusa was the ace of FMW by then. He was the type of wrestler DK aspired to be. He was a mentor, but he was more like a brother. Hayabusa loves to drink and he was the one who taught DK how to party. He always showed concern when DK was injured doing precarious moves. He warned him and cared for him. He struggled everyday to recover from his terrible injury. He finally was able to stand in the ring again. They made many memories together. They sang duets live together. But there will be no new memories. He began to cry here. He is not sure whay tomorrow holds. However, Hayabusa would want him to stay postive and continue pushing pro wrestling forward. He dreamed of standing with Hayabusa together in the ring some day. Unfortunately that now can’t happen but all the DG wrestlers & staff will carry his spirit with them forever. Thank you, Eiji Ezaki. Rest in peace.
> He closed with Hayabusas’ favorite phrase. The fun has only just begun. Hayabusas’ FIGHT WITH DREAM entrance music played to end the memorial.
> 
> Eita did his usual begging to DK to he his life coach. CIMA mediated. Since those two will be teaming in Korakuen to protect PTs’ career they should probably get some practice in. He suggest the teams change to DK & Eita vs. himself & Kzy.
> 
> A framed picture of Hayabusa was given a ringside seat to see DK use his trademark Firebird Splash as a tribute. He exited to FIGHT WITH DREAM.
> 
> Maria celebrated her first ever singles title win. She thanked the fans for cheering her to victory. She told her parents that she did it, but they weren’t there to see it. They were still against her being a wrestler and have never come to see a match. She hoped now that she was a champion they would consider it.
> While thanking the fans again, Tanizaki attacked.
> He mocked her parents. He was going to be her first challenger and put an end to this embarrassment. The ugly ****** would not be champion for long.
> Maria was enraged and the shots at her parents. The challenge was accepted, and set for 03/21 at MEMORIAL GATE in Wakayama.
> 
> Takagi addressed Susumu. He reiterated that there would be no help from his seconds tomorrow. He would fight him straight up and beat him. He’s had to deal with the shame of losing in Hakata for three weeks. All that frustration would be unleashed on Susumu. He is 23rd champion in name only. In reality he is just keeping the belt warm. That ends tomorrow, and once again only the strong will survive.
> 
> Verserk attacked after the main event. They put forth YAMATO, Doi, & Kotoka as the next Triangle Gate challengers. Tozawa warned Doi that that was essentially a handicap match for him & YAMATO. Kotoka quickly noted he only lost today because he wanted to challenge for the Triangle. He was permanent honourary Brave Gate champion anyway! The match was set for Wakayama.
> 
> The Sumoz & MONSTER EXPRESS closed out the show with am extra large Jimmyz train.





> _*03/06/2016 Osaka, Edion Arena Osaka #2 ~ CHAMPION GATE in Osaka
> *_*0.* El Lindaman{W}, Kaito Ishida (6:32 Locomotion Tiger Suplex Hold) Jimmy Kness J.K.S., Shachihoko BOY{L}
> *1. *Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!{W}, Ryo “Jimmy” Saito, Jimmy Kanda (11:34 Backslide from Heaven) Cyber Kong{L}, Naoki Tanizaki, Mondai Ryu
> *2. *Dragon Kid (3:28 Bible) Kotoka
> *3.* Masaaki Mochizuki{W}, Don Fujii (12:13 Twister) Gamma, Takehiro Yamamura{L}
> *4. *Masato Yoshino, Akira Tozawa, Yosuke♡Santa Maria{W} (16:15 Neraiuchi♡) CIMA, Eita, Punch Tominaga{L}
> *5. *Open the Twin Gate Championship Match: T-Hawk, Big R Shimizu{W} (29:01 Shot-put Slam) Naruki Doi, YAMATO{L}
> _*Verserk fail in their 10th defense, MONSTER EXPRESS become the 38th Champion Team_
> *6. *Open the Dream Gate Championship Match: Shingo Takagi (29:00 Pumping Bomber) Jimmy Susumu
> _*Susumu fails in his 1st defense, Takagi becomes the 24th Champion_
> 
> The Dream Gate contract signing was held at the start. Takagi thanked Susumu for taking good care of the title the last three weeks. He would he taking it back now. He promised no interference from Doi or YAMATO or Mondai Ryu. He would become a four time champion on his own. Susumu thanked the fans for coming out in large numbers today. He knew none of them were here to see Takagi win, so he wouldn’t let it happen.
> 
> Tanizaki attcked Maria after her match, but relented. She was kinda cute with the title. It suits her. He asked for a fair fight in Wakayama. Maria fell for it and was attacked and mocked agin. She looked like an ugly elderly woman that runs a transvestite bar. Her belt and her testicles should she possess them would he gone after MEMORIAL GATE.
> Maria told him that it would be HIS nuts that would be taken.
> 
> As promised, Takagi won totally on his own. That should put any of this recent Verserk unrest to bed. Surely the other members had nothing but respect for him now. Doi said that was fair enough, especially since he and YAMATO lost. All members shook Takagis’ hand. Except YAMATO. Takagi got angry and ran down Susumu & the Jimmyz for making no successful title defenses and being garbage. He demanded a handshake from YAMATO. YAMATO was on the verge of accepting when Saito attacked Takagi! Who was he calling garbage? The garbage one was him. Susumu was now a 0 defense champion, that is true. Saito himself was also in that unfortuate club. However there was a 3rd member. This big dumbass he was talking to now. Maybe they should have a title match to decide who the stronger 0 defense champion is?
> The match was set for Wakayama.
> 
> Susumu closed out the show thanking the fans for their support in his quest to become champion. It was brief. But he will dream again someday.


The dream has ended for Susumu :mj2


----------



## Corey

Night 2 of the New Japan Cup

Yano vs. Kojima - N/R
Tonga vs. Goto - ** 3/4
Elgin vs. Fale - ** 3/4
Naito vs. Ishii - *** 1/2

Didn't watch any of the tags here because they all looked short and meaningless. Goto got outshined again and won. There was a pretty awesome sequence where they kept running around each other and Korakuen went nuts for it. I hope he doesn't get dominated again and beat Elgin...

Naito vs. Ishii was a crazy sprint. Crowd was going bonkers for all the nearfalls but it became just a tad too much for me because you knew whatever was happening was gonna be countered and it went for a good 5+ minutes of that. Still a sweet ass ending though. Ishii's having one hell of a year.


----------



## LilOlMe

The five man tag was kind of fun, because it set up the Shibata vs. Old Guys angle. Also, it's very clear NJPW is treating Shibata like a star now, and the crowd is continuing to react to him like one.

They're going in the direction of Shibata vs. Nagata.

Don't remember the other tags at all.

The last few sequences of Tonga/Goto were indeed awesome. I think I realize what the problem is for Tonga. He's had so few significant singles matches, that he doesn't know what to do when he gets on offense. His offense becomes very elementary. I wish he could figure out how to solve this, because he has sooo much potential to me. His character alone could provide for a lot of fun stuff.


Ohhh, I remember something about the tags. Cody Hall is the best heel ever, in a "he's really fucking annoying" way. I don't know how he'll ever be a babyface, because his face is the most punchable face I've ever see. 

I legit lol when he jumps into the ring with a loud ass noise, like he's really just done something special. :lmao I'm laughing now just thinking about it. 

Funny thing is, he gets the most heat out of everyone in NJPW, it seems. When other people beat people up they don't care, but they ALWAYS boo Cody. Everyone knows he's annoying, lol. I feel he would be God-tier "bad" levels in WWE.

Ishii/Naito was very good. ****ish. Had the crowd in a frenzy.

I change my prediction, btw. Naito vs. Goto in the finals. I just don't get the feeling they're setting Elgin up for the win.


----------



## Corey

LilOlMe said:


> I change my prediction, btw. Naito vs. Goto in the finals. I just don't get the feeling they're setting Elgin up for the win.


Yeah, I agree unfortunately. Seems like a scenario where Elgin will dominate again and then Goto will use his crazy pin move and beat him (just like their G1 match). I just want Goto to actually step his game up if he's in the final. At least put together some decent stretches of offense.


----------



## El Dandy

They could really kill all 3 birds with 1 stone by having Naito over Elgin in the Final.

- Good for Goto because any L advances his story
- Good for Elgin because it raises his cred by making the Finals; keeps him in line for an IC shot
- Good for Naito for obv reasons


----------



## Corey

Imagine how SHITTY it would be if Naito beats Goto in the final and after Naito refuses to take his title shot at Invasion Attack (he picks Okada of course), we end up getting Omega vs. Goto for the IC Title at that show and Goto fucking wins the belt again. SHITTY. The match itself sounds great if it's the Goto from last year... but yeah it wouldn't be. 

I keep trying to fantasy book all kinds of shit in my head. :lol


----------



## Bland

What if the unthinkable happens and we get a Yano vs Goto final with Goto winning. You then have Okada vs Goto and Yano vs Omega...

Im thinking we'll definitely get Okada vs Goto again this year whether it's in another title shot or after Goto costs Okada the championship against Naito. A heel turn is perfect for Goto as gives him some fresh feuds and he could then win NEVER Openweight Championship to lead to Shibata winning G1.


----------



## Corey

Bland said:


> What if the unthinkable happens and we get a Yano vs Goto final with Goto winning. You then have Okada vs Goto and Yano vs Omega...


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

:lol

If Goto joins LI though, a tag team with him and EVIL would be pretty fucking legit.


----------



## LilOlMe

I could see Gedo going with Goto vs. Okada again, but I think it would be less of a "ffs, Gedo!!!!" thing this time, because it does feel different based on what's going on with Goto right now. It's actually a progressive storyline. I'm fine with that.

I'd love for Goto to finally become undone and become all ultra-aggressive in a finals match with Naito. Naito actually does well in those hard-hitting matches, so it's something I'd like to see.

The crowd is fully behind Naito now, though, so I'm a little less resistant to him having his big world title win now. I wanted it saved for WK, but if they actually make it a big deal and not just a short reign, I'm good with it. I still fear that won't be the case, though.


----------



## Bland

I enjoyed the build up to Goto vs Okada at NB Osaka but in my opinion, Goto needed to change styles to aggressive strong style like Ishii & Shibata as would fit perfect with his bad ass Samurai look. At this time, you have dominant monsters in Lucha underground (Mil Muertes) & WWE (Brock Lesnar) so improving Goto to create their own bad ass Samurai champion could be interesting. Then either Shibata & Naito could dethrone him and you then get another fresh main event lv champion. 

With Okada, hes amazing but NJPW could end up with a WWE John Cena style fan reaction where fans start to bored with the same guy main eventing.


----------



## El Dandy

imo Goto needs to ditch the Samurai gimmick all together. Don't think just being an evil Samurai would do him any favors whatsoever on a main event level. He needs to change everything if he wants to take the next step, so him keeping the Samurai stuff is a non starter for me.

Goto is not an imposing big man like Lesnar (don't watch LU, so can't speak on Mil Muertes and how his size is compared to his peers), so he would have a tough time being a monster when he's the same stature as most of his opponents. 

He also doesn't have that badass aura about him like Lesnar has. You really can't just bestow a badass aura on a guy who's been a regular; he either has the presence or he doesn't (or you debut him with that presence and maintain over the years). Only guys who have that in NJPW are Shibata, Saku, and Ishii (and MiSu but he's stuck in NOAH).

Just hope the payoff isn't Goto beating Naito and then beating Okada at Invasion Attack with the story of "Hey! Goto did it! He knew he could do it!" Don't think that will happen because Gedo doesn't do shitty short term booking like that adn that is not where the story is projecting to go, but it's still in the back of my mind that they maybe see Goto in a bigger light than the actual fans see him in atm.

Goto is at least a year or 2 from being in the HW champion mix again IMO. Shibata and Naito should be priority while Goto figures out his character work.


----------



## Corey

Okada tried to extend his hand to Goto again at today's show and apparently Elgin took exception to it.


----------



## Corey

Only posting this in here because I feel like it almost guarantees that Ibushi is either going to NXT or at least participating in the Cruiserweight Global Series.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707387210287456257


----------



## El Dandy

Naito's at the firing range again


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707508686231449600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707501184664252416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707509667212034048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707511035515826177


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707968396621586433


> Kota Ibushi has revealed the reason why he will wrestle in EVOLVE on Tokyo Sports.
> 
> He said the reason is to join “Kaiju Big Battle”.
> 
> He said he has been wanting to join this event for over 8 years.
> 
> That’s what “Ibushi Wrestling Research Institute” wants to do.



I assume this is trolling and he's definitely going to the E.


----------



## RyanPelley

Crowd so into YTR's new falls! This is great.


----------



## El Dandy

As we all p much expected once Goto beat Nagata, it's Goto/Naito in the Final

Gedo pls don't sacrifice Naito for the sake of whatever you're trying to do with Goto


----------



## Vårmakos

So Tama's partner is Camacho. lol.


----------



## Vårmakos

NAITO WINS


----------



## El Dandy

Naito daddy-o!!!!!!!!!

Based Gedo booking this NJC about as perfect as possible


----------



## RyanPelley

:mark: YESSSSS.


----------



## El Dandy

LOS beats down Goto, but Okada makes the save!

Goto shakes hands with Okada!!!!!

Goto is so gonna cost Okada the HW title and join LOS.

EDIT: Unsure as to when the title match is happening. Naito first said he's not doing it in April, but then Okada kinda just coaxed him into the match and Naito said if you want the match at _your request_ at Invasion Attack, then you're on.


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/708608716514308097

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/708609210762723328


----------



## El Dandy

Looks like it's most def Naito/Okada at Invasion Attack. 

Invasion Attack is make or break time for Goto.

- He sticks with Okada and helps him retain; he's doomed being in CHAOS.

- He turns on Okada and joins LOS; he will have license to freshen up everything about his character.


----------



## SolarKhan

Naito winning is so good for business. He is so over. I really hope he beats Okada and obtains the HW Championship. Only then will I remain tranquilo about the whole situation and just calm down.

The tournament was booked well in my opinion.

Takeaways:
Tama looked competent and strong.
Yano Toru was hilarious and out witted.
Kojima still has 'it'. 
Goto remains the bridesmaid, but not the bride. However, a heel turn will change that. Possibly joining L.I.J?
Naito was booked as a master manipulator with good skills. Someone who can possibly defeat the champion.

That is what I love about New Japan. FFS, Tanahashi was eliminated in the first round by Bad Luck Fale! It makes him seem human...capable of having a bad day. WWE need to emulate this so damn badly.

It is not about 50/50 booking as far as wins and losses, but knowing WHEN to have someone lose. That is so important in pro wrestling.


----------



## Bland

Awesome booking of the NJ Cup. Naito vs Okada will be fresh and seeds have been planted for future title matches:

EVIL vs Ishii - ROH TV Championship 
GBH vs Tonga & Tevita - Tag Team Championship 
Shibata vs Kojima - NEVER Openweight Championship 

Goto turning on Okada sets up a future story.


----------



## Corey

Huh... so Kojima challenged Shibata for the NEVER Title? Wonder what happened to Nagata?

Fucking Tonga has now pinned BOTH the tag champs in the last two weeks. I hope they don't just throw the belts on them next month.

Wonder if Goto will get a shot against Omega and the IC Title? That could be the Dontaku main event, but of course if Goto turns on Okada then that's probably not happening. haha. Could see them bypassing Goto and giving the shot to Elgin if the heel turn happens.

Invasion Attack card is looking fantastic. GBH vs. Bullet Club 2.0, Okada vs. Naito, KUSHIDA vs. Ospreay, and presumably Shibata vs. Kojima (unless they push that back to the Wrestling Hinokuni main event). (Y) (Y)


----------



## Genking48

iheartdg with another show report


> _*03/12/2016 Gifu, Seratopia Toki ~Mondairyu Homecoming – 850 Attendance
> *_*1. *Masato Yoshino, Akira Tozawa{W} (12:51 High-speed German Suplex Hold) Don Fujii, Kaito Ishida{L}
> *2. *CIMA (0:18 Lariat) “Hollywood” Stalker Ichikawa
> *2.* CIMA (9:38 Pinned after failed chair attack) “Hollywood” Stalker Ichikawa
> *3.* Dragon Kid, Yosuke♡Santa Maria{W} (8:39 Neraiuchi♡) Eita, El Lindaman{L}
> *4. *T-Hawk, Big R Shimizu{W} (13:4 Shot-put Slam) Cyber Kong, Naoki Tanizaki{L}
> *5. *Shingo Takagi, Naruki Doi, YAMATO, Mondairyu{W} (19:46 Mondairyu☆Sei) Jimmy Susumu, Ryo “Jimmy” Saito, Jimmy Kness J.K.S., Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!{L}
> 
> For the first time in a year, the hometown superstar, the problem child of the Kimata Family, the great Mondairyu has come back to Toki. Just like last year, Weekly Pro Wrestling magazine are in the building to cover the show. The people better damn well make him look good. He told them to all go to the merchandise stand and buy his new t-shirt so they can be photographed wearing it. He wants a sea of red shirts for the main event.
> 
> After his big main event win, he proclaimed it a great victory for Daisuke Kimata, prompting a large “Kimata” chant. More fans came this year than last, so this was his biggest homecoming to date. Their show here next year will be his 10-year anniversary show. He hopes there are enough chairs in the city for how many fans he expects to come. The fans shouted with joy at the idea of such a celebration. He thanked them for coming. Both Mondairyu and Verserk will grace them with their presence next year.
> 
> Takagi & Saito argued in advance of their title match in Wakayama. Saito tried to trade lariats with Takagi during the main event. Takagi mocked him for his pitiful attempts. Does he really think that will suffice in their match? He better come up with something else, because Takagi will be able to take as many as he can throw without feeling a thing. Saito told him that all this shit talking of the Jimmyz will come to an end in Wakayama. If Takagi won’t stop running his mouth, Saito will permanently close it for him. He is carrying the memory of Susumus’ struggles with him into battle. He can’t let Takagi win. He may be the first 4 time champion but he will also soon become the only champion to have zero defenses twice. Weekly Pro reporters are here today. Saito already has the headline for the Wakayama results written for them. “Shingo Takagi, Another Zero Defense Abomination”.
> 
> After the show was over, Tanizaki attacked Maria during the post-show clean-up. She didn’t have the title belt with her today. He was already aghast at the image of her as champion. Now she has the audacity to not even wear her belt. It’s a disgrace. Her belt and her balls were going to be taken.
> Maria swore revenge at Wakayama after she recovered from the attack.


Shirt in question

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/708626134091431936I need that shirt, and Jae responds that he will get it confirmed if he can sell the shirts tomorrow.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Naito vs Goto was really good. I don't think New Japan has handled Goto's character in the best way, but this was a promising moment. Hopefully he does join LOS, because I think he's needed a heel turn for a long time, and him and Naito have great chemistry. 

I'm slightly worried about Naito going after Okada so soon. I mean, if Okada is guaranteed to have a long reign, it might have been best to keep them apart for a while.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Nice to see Naito win it but I feel like they should of waited for the Naito vs Okada match it being in the Tokyo Dome would of been cool.


----------



## Corey

Okada vs. Shibata has to be the main event at the Dome after Shibata has signed finally. HAS TO BE. :lol

Semi-main could be Tanahashi facing a heel Goto or Naito for the IC Title. Could do Omega vs. Ishii for the NEVER Title and then you still have Elgin, Great Bash Heel and the rest of Bullet Club. Ibushi is a big question mark I guess.


----------



## El Dandy

I've been p vocal about how Naito/Okada shouldn't wait for the Dome and need to have their world's collide asap, so naturally I'm all for them pulling the trigger on Naito/Okada and CHAOS/LOS right now. 

They've spent the last year getting Naito ready for this.

That being said, they can't be half-pregnant here and Naito NEEDS to beat Okada in April. If Okada beats Naito on his first challenge, then it really pours a bucket of water on LOS. Where does Naito go from there? Think Wade Barrett in 2010.


----------



## Blommen

Don't know of this is the right thread to talk about this but after Watching axs njpw with JR on commentary it Really drove home just how Big a part f wrestling the commentary is. JR and barnett were such a delight to listen to and they completely blew every other commentary team i've heard working today absolutely out of the water. It was just so great to hear JR again and especially in connection to such a great product.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NastyYaffa

Aww


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

El Dandy said:


> I've been p vocal about how Naito/Okada shouldn't wait for the Dome and need to have their world's collide asap, so naturally I'm all for them pulling the trigger on Naito/Okada and CHAOS/LOS right now.
> 
> They've spent the last year getting Naito ready for this.
> 
> That being said, they can't be half-pregnant here and Naito NEEDS to beat Okada in April. If Okada beats Naito on his first challenge, then it really pours a bucket of water on LOS. Where does Naito go from there? Think Wade Barrett in 2010.


Lol no, you don't give Naito the title until he can prove he can draw. Okada sells merch and tickets while being Gedo's favorite son. Therefore hes going to get privileges over someone like Naito, who's barely drawn, rarely sold, and only has come up a little bit since changing his gimmick.

RIP NJPW if Naito wins the title.


----------



## Vårmakos

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Lol no, you don't give Naito the title until he can prove he can draw. Okada sells merch and tickets while being Gedo's favorite son. Therefore hes going to get privileges over someone like Naito, who's barely drawn, rarely sold, and only has come up a little bit since changing his gimmick.
> 
> RIP NJPW if Naito wins the title.


They took a big risk with Styles, why couldn't they with Naito? Just have him work with guys who he will draw against (Okada/Tanahashi).


----------



## Corey

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Lol no, you don't give Naito the title until he can prove he can draw. Okada sells merch and tickets while being Gedo's favorite son. Therefore hes going to get privileges over someone like Naito, who's barely drawn, rarely sold, and only has come up a little bit since changing his gimmick.
> 
> RIP NJPW if Naito wins the title.


Please, for the love of god, put your Naito hate aside here. If Okada goes over him, then what? There's no one left for him to face anymore on the short term level. This company is clearly in need for a refreshing change after the departures, which was partly provided in Kenny Omega. Do you know when the last time there was an IWGP Heavyweight Champion NOT named Okada, Tanahashi, or AJ Styles? Five and a half years ago when Satoshi Kojima was champion. That's unheard of in any other wrestling company for the same three people to just be trading Heavyweight Title reigns. Okada is already established as THE top guy in the company so there's no need to damage the push of other guys in line to be main eventers by just having him beat everyone. Think about what John Cena did to Bray Wyatt. That's what we could have on our hands here.

We'll have to wait and see how much of a draw Naito is now that's he positioned in a main event title match. I don't know how you can say he doesn't draw with the current gimick considering he's hardly had the chance to. In terms of selling merch, that argument is obsolete. http://shop.njpw.co.jp/user_data/ranking.php

There's no reason whatsoever why Naito can't win the belt here (maybe with the help of Goto, who knows) and lose it back to Okada in the fall so he's the champ going into Wrestle Kingdom. It's a pretty common route they go with.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Vårmakos said:


> They took a big risk with Styles, why couldn't they with Naito? Just have him work with guys who he will draw against (Okada/Tanahashi).


While true, Styles has talent 

Seriously though Styles was a legit Gaijin worker who could be thrown in for something different. While they need another person in the main event scene I don't see or like the idea of that person being Naito. I'd much rather they go with another gaijin AND Naito. I am really hoping that NJPW brings over Jay Lethal or Adam Cole. No disrespect to Michael Lelgin but he's not IWGP Heavyweight Material.



Corey said:


> Please, for the love of god, put your Naito hate aside here. If Okada goes over him, then what? There's no one left for him to face anymore on the short term level. This company is clearly in need for a refreshing change after the departures, which was partly provided in Kenny Omega. Do you know when the last time there was an IWGP Heavyweight Champion NOT named Okada, Tanahashi, or AJ Styles? Five and a half years ago when Satoshi Kojima was champion. That's unheard of in any other wrestling company for the same three people to just be trading Heavyweight Title reigns. Okada is already established as THE top guy in the company so there's no need to damage the push of other guys in line to be main eventers by just having him beat everyone. Think about what John Cena did to Bray Wyatt. That's what we could have on our hands here.
> 
> We'll have to wait and see how much of a draw Naito is now that's he positioned in a main event title match. I don't know how you can say he doesn't draw with the current gimick considering he's hardly had the chance to. In terms of selling merch, that argument is obsolete. http://shop.njpw.co.jp/user_data/ranking.php
> 
> There's no reason whatsoever why Naito can't win the belt here (maybe with the help of Goto, who knows) and lose it back to Okada in the fall so he's the champ going into Wrestle Kingdom. It's a pretty common route they go with.


For the love of God if Okada goes over Naito it's NOTHING LIKE CENA OVER NEXUS. Okada should be winning because he's your top guy. You can't hot potato a title and expect it to stay prestigious. You guys are thinking like WWE booking and nobody gives a flying fuck about those titles. If Naito loses you have him 0-2 and he can have a redemption angle. If you establish Okada as legitimately the top guy in your company then whoever beats him will get a significant rub like Styles did because Okada held it for 391 days.

As for the merch, it's a stable bruh. Not individual merch. I know Naito help helping and probably doing the majority. The other problem that comes into play with those rankings (Which I am unsure of) is whether or not it crosses over to direct sales from merch tables at shows. I'm sure it does well there too but I'd actually like to know because online sales aren't the end when it comes to total merch sold.

Edit: You guys aren't looking at making something build all the way to wrestle kingdom like Gedo usually does. Hell, Gedo's build of Okada was 4 year project. You think he doesn't have these ideas already fleshed out?


----------



## Corey

Japanese Puroresu said:


> For the love of God if Okada goes over Naito it's NOTHING LIKE CENA OVER NEXUS. Okada should be winning because he's your top guy. You can't hot potato a title and expect it to stay prestigious. You guys are thinking like WWE booking and nobody gives a flying fuck about those titles. If Naito loses you have him 0-2 and he can have a redemption angle. If you establish Okada as legitimately the top guy in your company then whoever beats him will get a significant rub like Styles did because Okada held it for 391 days.
> 
> As for the merch, it's a stable bruh. Not individual merch. I know Naito help helping and probably doing the majority. The other problem that comes into play with those rankings (Which I am unsure of) is whether or not it crosses over to direct sales from merch tables at shows. I'm sure it does well there too but I'd actually like to know because online sales aren't the end when it comes to total merch sold.
> 
> Edit: You guys aren't looking at making something build all the way to wrestle kingdom like Gedo usually does. Hell, Gedo's build of Okada was 4 year project. You think he doesn't have these ideas already fleshed out?


Nexus? I never said anything about them. Barrett was green as goose shit when all that went down. Not the comparison I was making. Referred to Bray Wyatt losing to Cena in 2014 on repeated levels when he was on the brink of being a possible top heel in the company. It derailed all his momentum and he's never been the same. You could have the same situation on your hands here if not handled properly. Okada will not be hurt by a loss, especially if there's interference or a heel turn involved. This IS thinking about long term booking. 

Hot potato a title!? Dude, did you even read my post??? Okada's been champion for 10 months for christ sake.

We are not thinking WWE booking here, man. We're thinking New Japan booking. Look at the IWGP Heavyweight Title history. Every single year since 2011, the title has changed hands within the first few months of the year. Why would we think it's not a strong possibility for them to do it again? Take off those hater shades, dog! Naito is champion material NOW.


----------



## El Dandy

@Japanese Puroresu

Gedo doesn't have that year build luxury he's had for the past few years. You cna have tunnel vision on Jan 4 all you want, but what about the other 11 months of shows and tours?

They lost 2 of their 4 top guys and their potential blue chip main event guy. In case you haven't been watching the shows in 2016, NJPW's priority is making new top guys. They elevated Omega in February, Shibata has just been a machine since January, they added serious character development with Goto in February/March, and they elevated Naito last night. They are doing what needs to be done. Hell, they are even making KUSHIDA into the ace of the juniors, so when he goes HW in a few years they'll have another potential guy.

The belt usually doesn't make a wrestler, but they are gonna have to use it to legitimize certain guys who are being elevated. Sometimes you have to switch the title a time or two in order to get stuff going.

You also cannot be afraid to beat Okada. He's not in that proving ground stage of things. He's the ace and has won everything for the past 4 years. He is bullet proof and can be pinned. They shouldn't whore him out, but if they don't let anybody beat Okada, then no other stars will be made. If no other stars are made, then NJPW dies.

What solution can you offer that fills the voids that needs to be filled asap? 

I like him, but lel at pinning NJPW's hopes and dreams on Jay Lethal and Adam Cole. So say your scenario happens and they bring in Cole and Lethal.... what do you think is gonna happen in a year or 2? NJPW will be in the same exact spot they are in now: being burned by talent who will jump to the WWE. Naito, Goto, and Shibata (I know I know he left before) are not flight risks. You can invest in them and they will be there.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Corey said:


> Nexus? I never said anything about them. Barrett was green as goose shit when all that went down. Not the comparison I was making. Referred to Bray Wyatt losing to Cena in 2014 on repeated levels when he was on the brink of being a possible top heel in the company. It derailed all his momentum and he's never been the same. You could have the same situation on your hands here if not handled properly. Okada will not be hurt by a loss, especially if there's interference or a heel turn involved. This IS thinking about long term booking.
> 
> Hot potato a title!? Dude, did you even read my post??? Okada's been champion for 10 months for christ sake.
> 
> We are not thinking WWE booking here, man. We're thinking New Japan booking. Look at the IWGP Heavyweight Title history. Every single year since 2011, the title has changed hands within the first few months of the year. Why would we think it's not a strong possibility for them to do it again? Take off those hater shades, dog! Naito is champion material NOW.


Barrett was the heart and soul of nexus. Seeing as that was the crux of the argument I think it's rather important you understand that.




El Dandy said:


> @Japanese Puroresu
> 
> Gedo doesn't have that year build luxury he's had for the past few years. You cna have tunnel vision on Jan 4 all you want, but what about the other 11 months of shows and tours?
> 
> They lost 2 of their 4 top guys and their potential blue chip main event guy. In case you haven't been watching the shows in 2016, NJPW's priority is making new top guys. They elevated Omega in February, Shibata has just been a machine since January, they added serious character development with Goto in February/March, and they elevated Naito last night. They are doing what needs to be done. Hell, they are even making KUSHIDA into the ace of the juniors, so when he goes HW in a few years they'll have another potential guy.
> 
> The belt usually doesn't make a wrestler, but they are gonna have to use it to legitimize certain guys who are being elevated. Sometimes you have to switch the title a time or two in order to get stuff going.
> 
> You also cannot be afraid to beat Okada. He's not in that proving ground stage of things. He's the ace and has won everything for the past 4 years. He is bullet proof and can be pinned. They shouldn't whore him out, but if they don't let anybody beat Okada, then no other stars will be made. If no other stars are made, then NJPW dies.
> 
> What solution can you offer that fills the voids that needs to be filled asap?
> 
> I like him, but lel at pinning NJPW's hopes and dreams on Jay Lethal and Adam Cole. So say your scenario happens and they bring in Cole and Lethal.... what do you think is gonna happen in a year or 2? NJPW will be in the same exact spot they are in now: being burned by talent who will jump to the WWE. Naito, Goto, and Shibata (I know I know he left before) are not flight risks. You can invest in them and they will be there.


I understand they're trying to make new talent, but you can spend significant amount more time building them as contenders against each other and have someone finally beat the top dog so they are a bit above the rest and elevate accordingly (this can be the climax at WK). You can't rush top guys or guys into the main event scene. It's rarely worked in the history of this business. I guess we're just going to forget Naito was a perennial loser 2 months ago.

Okada is not bulletproof, but he is strong.

I never said you can't make new stars, you guys think that because I kayfabe you on Naito that I think he legitimately doesn't have a stake to be a champ at some point. Part of the kayfabe is because you guys aren't looking at the progression and you're booking on a ppv to ppv basis. This is exactly what the WWE does.

As for saying Lethal and Adam Cole are flight risks, well no shit. But you'll have 1 or 2 guys just in case since you can use Elgin as a worst case scenario. They have Kojima vs Shibata which could be a nice swerve to bring Shibata into the HW title picture. If you have Naito lose, Goto making a comeback (with Chaos) and his best friend Shibata as the finalists in G1 Climax you have a story set up with Naito trying to play the spoiler the entire time for Wrestle Kingdom.

Edit: If you can show me someone who's a legitimate threat to Okada then I'll say let him win. Unfortunately it's Okada and then everyone else in NJPW right now, even if I don't think he's the best worker they have. That's the hierarchy. Okada is fine as a champion, don't think he isn't. Even if he loses the title, what's the point if it's just going to be back on him in a couple months? Does a transitional title reign back to Okada do anything for anyone? No.


----------



## El Dandy

Japanese Puroresu said:


> You can't rush top guys or guys into the main event scene. It's rarely worked in the history of this business. I guess we're just going to forget Naito was a perennial loser 2 months ago.
> 
> Okada is not bulletproof, but he is strong.


I know you feel Naito is being rushed, but the crowd reaction and merchandise say otherwise.

Disagree about Okada just being strong. Okada is bulletproof every day of the calendar year except for 1 day: Jan 4. That is the day he cannot lose.

I'm not saying anything crazy like Naito should win the title and be champion for the rest of 2016 or beat Okada in the Dome main event because I think that's crazy talk, but I certainly don't think/hope Okada will be champion for all of 2016.

I would be fine with Okada as champ all of 2016 IF the goal was Shibata wins G1 and is the man to beat Okada at WK11. However, they absolutely will not beat Okada at WK11 under any circumstance. He must main event without Tana and he must win the match.



Japanese Puroresu said:


> Edit: If you can show me someone who's a legitimate threat to Okada then I'll say let him win. Unfortunately it's Okada and then everyone else in NJPW right now, even if I don't think he's the best worker they have. That's the hierarchy. Okada is fine as a champion, don't think he isn't. Even if he loses the title, what's the point if it's just going to be back on him in a couple months? Does a transitional title reign back to Okada do anything for anyone? No.


The goal is to elevate Naito. Let Naito have the title until after the G1 and see what he can do. What harm does that cause outside of Okada being one title reign closer to breaking Tana's record?

yes, Okada would take it back from Naito, but Naito will have had the rub as being top heel. And you know what he can do with that rub as new top heel? He can then put Shibata over to get Shibata ready for Okada for the Dome if that's what they want to do. Then Naito can work other babyfaces and hopefully bring them up. It's a cycle. 

As you see right now there is no babyface who's kayfabe above Naito for him to work that has any real cred ATM who can elevate him outside of beating Okada himself.


----------



## Corey

I'm still trying to understand why Wade Barrett & Nexus were brought up.


----------



## El Dandy

Corey said:


> I'm still trying to understand why Wade Barrett & Nexus were brought up.


That was me I originally wrote IF Okada beats Naito then they risk losing all the steam that is currently behind LOS like WWE did with Cena/Nexus at SummerSlam in 2010. Nexus was red hot, then Cena beat them all his first try. It didn't really matter what happened in the aftermath because the damage was done.

It would be as deflating as when Devitt lost to Okada and Tana.


----------



## Bland

I agree about pushing Naito. They have the perfect timing of pushing Naito & Goto as top heels if Goto helps Naito capture the World title. The beauty with New Japan booking is next world title defence (after Invasion Attack) won't be until Dominion so Naito can hide in tag matches whilst Okada battles Goto. 

If i was booking, id have Naito vs Tanahashi or Elgin at Dominion and also Okada vs Goto. Then we have the G1 (which Shibata wins) and then for King of Pro-Wrestling, the big Naito vs Okada rematch. If Naito is then successful as the big heel champ then have him retain against Okada and lose to Shibata at WK11. If fan reaction isnt that good, Okada can regain and drop to Shibata at WK11. 

Within the next 12 months Naito, Shibata & even Goto could all be improved from upper mid card/ocassional main eventers to full main eventers. Then they can focus on booking them all strong as well as further developing Kenny Omega, Elgin and even KUSHIDA to IC level.


----------



## Brock

:xzibit


----------



## amhlilhaus

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Vårmakos said:
> 
> 
> 
> They took a big risk with Styles, why couldn't they with Naito? Just have him work with guys who he will draw against (Okada/Tanahashi).
> 
> 
> 
> While true, Styles has talent
> 
> Seriously though Styles was a legit Gaijin worker who could be thrown in for something different. While they need another person in the main event scene I don't see or like the idea of that person being Naito. I'd much rather they go with another gaijin AND Naito. I am really hoping that NJPW brings over Jay Lethal or Adam Cole. No disrespect to Michael Lelgin but he's not IWGP Heavyweight Material.
> 
> 
> 
> Corey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please, for the love of god, put your Naito hate aside here. If Okada goes over him, then what? There's no one left for him to face anymore on the short term level. This company is clearly in need for a refreshing change after the departures, which was partly provided in Kenny Omega. Do you know when the last time there was an IWGP Heavyweight Champion NOT named Okada, Tanahashi, or AJ Styles? Five and a half years ago when Satoshi Kojima was champion. That's unheard of in any other wrestling company for the same three people to just be trading Heavyweight Title reigns. Okada is already established as THE top guy in the company so there's no need to damage the push of other guys in line to be main eventers by just having him beat everyone. Think about what John Cena did to Bray Wyatt. That's what we could have on our hands here.
> 
> We'll have to wait and see how much of a draw Naito is now that's he positioned in a main event title match. I don't know how you can say he doesn't draw with the current gimick considering he's hardly had the chance to. In terms of selling merch, that argument is obsolete. http://shop.njpw.co.jp/user_data/ranking.php
> 
> There's no reason whatsoever why Naito can't win the belt here (maybe with the help of Goto, who knows) and lose it back to Okada in the fall so he's the champ going into Wrestle Kingdom. It's a pretty common route they go with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the love of God if Okada goes over Naito it's NOTHING LIKE CENA OVER NEXUS. Okada should be winning because he's your top guy. You can't hot potato a title and expect it to stay prestigious. You guys are thinking like WWE booking and nobody gives a flying fuck about those titles. If Naito loses you have him 0-2 and he can have a redemption angle. If you establish Okada as legitimately the top guy in your company then whoever beats him will get a significant rub like Styles did because Okada held it for 391 days.
> 
> As for the merch, it's a stable bruh. Not individual merch. I know Naito help helping and probably doing the majority. The other problem that comes into play with those rankings (Which I am unsure of) is whether or not it crosses over to direct sales from merch tables at shows. I'm sure it does well there too but I'd actually like to know because online sales aren't the end when it comes to total merch sold.
> 
> Edit: You guys aren't looking at making something build all the way to wrestle kingdom like Gedo usually does. Hell, Gedo's build of Okada was 4 year project. You think he doesn't have these ideas already fleshed out?
Click to expand...

Neither lethal or adam cole are legitimate iwgp champions either. New japan would be more likely to give moose a reign than them.


----------



## Corey

The New Japan Cup Final hasn't made its way online yet.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I'd be fine with Naito winning. Especially since it gives serious development to both Naito and Goto (if he helps him), which is needed at this point. There is no one else in the company right now anyways, so former upper-midcarders need to be elevated seriously.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

amhlilhaus said:


> Neither lethal or adam cole are legitimate iwgp champions either. New japan would be more likely to give moose a reign than them.


They're better than Naito and have experience being top guys. :wink2:

People said the same thing about AJ Styles.

Edit:I have now seen people mention Goto helping Naito. Why would he do that? What has happened for people to assume Goto would help Naito?


----------



## Blommen

Corey said:


> The New Japan Cup Final hasn't made its way online yet.



It's frustrating. I've Really started to become invested in puro and Naito has thoroughly impressed me over the course of the tournament, so not being able to see him in the finals sucks ass...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Edit:I have now seen people mention Goto helping Naito. Why would he do that? What has happened for people to assume Goto would help Naito?


We're not really assuming that it's gonna happen, but it's something that we _could_ see happening and I think 90% of us would welcome with open arms. Goto would likely reveal his motives after he helped Naito if he ended up doing so, but it's clear the guy is in need of a makeover after his performances have been stale and his booking has been the same. Maybe he feels disrespected by Okada after constantly extending the hand to "help" him by inviting him to CHAOS. If Goto is in chaos, Okada just lost another main event level challenger. Do we think Goto is done chasing the belt all of a sudden? I'm not buying it.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Goto in CHAOS is kind of a dead end for everyone. I mean, I guess he can chase the IC title, but New Japan just lost one of their top stars. They need to elevate talent. Besides, with the change to his characters recently, like dressing in white the way Naito and Los are doing, kind of hints at him turning. 

He's run his course as a face. Fans right now don't know exactly how to react to him and before this while they supported him or got behind him, he wasn't hugely over, so best they turn him heel. It at least makes him more interesting and puts him in a role where fans can see him in a different light.


----------



## El Dandy

@Japanese Puroresu What happened? Don't forget that Okada is the man who sent Goto into this downward spiral. At the bare bones of it, it would be more about Goto fucking with Okada than about Goto helping Naito. 

To me it's obvious Goto is turning on Okada at some point.

They've spent the last few months about how Goto needs change and how he's been doing it the right way hasn't gotten him fuck all. He came out in all white to signify change like he's srs this time for his big title match, and he choked. They shot those vignettes with Goto in the waterfall figuratively washing away his defeats and to start a run for the NJC, and he choked again. Wrestling with honor hasn't gotten him anywhere.

Look at Goto's NJC: he didn't hit anybody with his finish and each win was a fluke, therefor building false sense of confidence in Goto. When he finally hit his finish and Naito kicked out of it in the Final he had the "sigh... what am I doing wrong? Why can't I do it?" look on his face.

Goto's character has inner turmoil atm and Okada has caused him this turmoil. There are 2 motivations to get him to turn on Okada and maybe/maybe not join LOS if they want.

1) As I wrote, Okada is the one who sent him on this downward spiral. He's the one he put doubt in Goto's mind and sent him in this tailspin. 

2) Have Naito pollute Goto's mind. He's already been doing it in interviews by speaking about how Goto is fooling himself if he thinks by dressing like Hakushi and chasing waterfalls is any kind of change. Naito has low key been propositioning Goto. Would be an easy story to tell seeing as Goto is where Naito was before joining LOS (IE doing all the right things and just failing time after time and getting rejected).

Even in the aftermath of the NJC Final, Naito's first concern was having BUSHI and EVIL throw Goto back in the ring so he could berate him and basically say: Look at you now, Goto? What's next, Goto? You didn't change shit you're still the same sorry ass Goto. 

They could've just as easily left Goto out of the aftermath and just have Naito challenge Okada, but they've kept Goto involved for a reason.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

The biggest issues with Goto helping Naito in any way shape or form are...

1) He got the crap beat out of him

2) Shibata hates Naito

3) They're best friends

I understand you think he'll turn on Okada, but I doubt it would be to help Naito.


----------



## Bland

Regarding Goto helping Naito, it not only gives Okada a feud outside of the World title, if he loses it, but Goto can then feud with Shibata. If Shibata is still NEVER champion then it would be a great hard hitting, emotional story which would benefit both guys and the title. Plus it could be an easy way to have Shibata lose the title before the G1 without looking weak if he loses via interference.

Goto in Los Ingobernables just opens up new storylines and fresh title feuds in any division eg NEVER vs Shibata, Tag team with EVIL, 6 Man tag team with EVIL & Bushi or even Intercontinental vs whoever dethrones Omega. Would love to see an eventual Bullet Club/The Elite vs Los Ingobernables feud


----------



## El Dandy

Blowing up the page with Naito's NJC Winner's presser quotes:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709214079122939904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709215297530531840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709214841387360256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709215520608768000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709216883661082624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709216731604996097

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709217084471779328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709217202323333121


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Japanese Puroresu said:


> The biggest issues with Goto helping Naito in any way shape or form are...
> 
> 1) He got the crap beat out of him
> 
> 2) Shibata hates Naito
> 
> 3) They're best friends
> 
> I understand you think he'll turn on Okada, but I doubt it would be to help Naito.


Goto has been at his best in recent years feuding with Shibata. A few people got tired of those matches, but I thought they were fantastic, and the crowds loved them as well. Goto turning on Okada and helping Naito could set up a feud with Shibata. Shibata is better than the NEVER title, so Goto can swipe it off of him. 

Los beating up Goto wouldn't kill off the idea of a turn. It's Naito pretty much showing Goto how ineffective he's become. I think Goto helping Naito in itself would show how big of a change he's made. A fundamental one.


----------



## Corey

They're pulling the trigger on matches BEFORE we even get to Invasion Attack! :mark: We're actually getting a 2-on-2 tag match for the Junior belts and an ROH TV Title defense! That NEVER 6-man title match too. (Y) EDIT: The 3/19 show looks great!

*New Japan Pro Wrestling “Road to INVASION ATTACK”, 3/19/2016 [Sat] 18:00 @ Aichi Prefectural Gymnasium​*
(4) *NWA World Junior Heavyweight Championship Match:* [Champion] Tiger Mask IV vs. [Challenger] Steve Anthony

(5) Juice Robinson vs. Kenny Omega
(6) Hiroshi Tanahashi & Michael Elgin vs. Matt & Nick Jackson
(7) Kazuchika Okada, Hirooki Goto & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito, EVIL & BUSHI

(8) *NEVER Openweight Championship Match:* [10th Champion] Katsuyori Shibata vs. [Challenger] Satoshi Kojima
~ 2nd title defense.

*New Japan Pro Wrestling “Road to INVASION ATTACK”, 3/20/2016 [Sun] 16:00 @ Baycom Gymnasium in Hyogo (Amagasaki City Memorial Park Gymnasium)​*
(6) *NEVER Openweight 6 Man Tag Championship Match:* [Champions] Kenny Omega, Matt & Nick Jackson vs. [Challengers] Hiroshi Tanahashi, Michael Elgin & Juice Robinson

(7) Kazuchika Okada & Hirooki Goto vs. Tetsuya Naito & BUSHI

(8) *ROH World TV Championship Match:* [Champion] Tomohiro Ishii vs. [Challenger] EVIL

*New Japan Pro Wrestling “Road to INVASION ATTACK”, 3/27/2016 [Sun] 18:30 @ Korakuen Hall in Tokyo​*
(1) KUSHIDA, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV & David Finlay vs. Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano, Rocky Romero & Barreta
(2) Katsuyori Shibata, Ryusuke Taguchi, Captain New Japan & Juice Robinson vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Yuji Nagata & Manabu Nakanishi
(3) *NJPW vs BULLET CLUB I:* Michael Elgin vs. Cody Hall
(4) *NJPW vs BULLET CLUB II:* Jay White vs. Kenny Omega
(5) *NJPW vs BULLET CLUB III:* Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yujiro Takahashi
(6) *NJPW vs BULLET CLUB IV:* Tomoaki Honma vs. Bad Luck Fale
(7) *NJPW vs BULLET CLUB V:* Togi Makabe vs. Tama Tonga
(8) Kazuchika Okada, Hirooki Goto & YOSHI-HASHI vs. Tetsuya Naito, EVIL & BUSHI

*New Japan Pro Wrestling “INVASION ATTACK 2016”, 4/10/2016 [Sun] 16:00 @ Ryogoku Kokugikan in Tokyo​*
() *IWGP Junior Tag Championship Match:* [45th Champions] Ricochet & Matt Sydal vs. [Challengers] Rocky Romero & Barreta
~ 1st title defense.

() *IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship Match:* [73rd Champion] KUSHIDA vs. [Challenger] Will Ospreay
~ 3rd title defense.

() *IWGP Tag Championship Match:* [69th Champions] Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma vs. [Challengers] “GUERRILLAS OF DESTINY” Tama Tonga & Tanga Roa
~ 2nd title defense.

()* IWGP Heavyweight Championship Match:* [63rd Champion] Kazuchika Okada vs. [Challenger] Tetsuya Naito
~ 4th title defense.


----------



## Vårmakos

Straight up NOAH booking with that NJPW vs. Bullet Club show. Looking forward to it.

Elgin is definitely challenging for the IC title.


----------



## Bland

Both the 19th & 20th Shows look awesome and 27th looks to be a good pre ppv show as well.


----------



## amhlilhaus

El Dandy said:


> Blowing up the page with Naito's NJC Winner's presser quotes:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709214079122939904
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709215297530531840
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709214841387360256
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709215520608768000
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709216883661082624
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709216731604996097
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709217084471779328
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709217202323333121


Thats good trash talk here, i bet in japan theyre like oh snap! Ohnohedidnt!!


----------



## LilOlMe

Corey said:


> They're pulling the trigger on matches BEFORE we even get to Invasion Attack! :mark: We're actually getting a 2-on-2 tag match for the Junior belts and an ROH TV Title defense! That NEVER 6-man title match too. (Y) EDIT: The 3/19 show looks great!


Unfortunately the 19th & 20th shows are inexplicably not airing on NJPW World, unless they make a last minute decision to do so.

Sucks, because those cards look more interesting to me than the 27th one.


----------



## Blommen

That Ospreay vs. Kushida match is going to fucking FIRE. It's so strange to be following Puro for the first time and just be completely jazzed for pretty much every single match they've got planned for the entire month. Also, Holy shit Naito is a wonderful asshole!


----------



## Corey

LilOlMe said:


> Unfortunately the 19th & 20th shows are inexplicably not airing on NJPW World, *unless they make a last minute decision to do so.*
> 
> Sucks, because those cards look more interesting to me than the 27th one.


I really hope they do because that 19th show looks quality and it would be a shame to not be able to see all those title matches. Even it's just a single hard camera, I'd take it.


----------



## Vårmakos

TAKA & Taichi Produce is making air for the first time??? :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Hopefully someone uploads it.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Man Naito's comments are unreal... I'm going to follow this E.Key guy on twitter.. I would love to hear Okada's responses, he's as flippant as LI Naito is...


----------



## Corey

Just finished the NJC Final show. Not much to see on the non tournament matches, but I did enjoy the heat between Shibata & Kojima. Good build to their NEVER match. Hoping that Shibata beats him and has another defense against Nagata before losing to a HEEL Goto. Book it! Tonga looked good again in his match, but I hope they don't win the tag belts. Didn't even know EVIL got a pin on Ishii. Looking forward to their rematch. Naito vs. Yano was short and fun.

Elgin vs. Goto (*** 1/4) was another one of those matches where Goto gets dominated and then won by a fluke, but Elgin made it a good watch. I think for sure he'll win either the NEVER Title or the ROH TV Title this year.

I thought the final was great (*** 3/4) because Goto actually looked motivated and tried instead of just being there. Loved his facial expression after Naito kicked out of Shouten Kai. He was completely baffled and lost on what to do next. Really good match with some sweet counters. It was awesome how they put the camera on the crowd after Naito won and some people were literally jumping for joy and high fiving each other. INGOBERNABLES


----------



## El Dandy

^^^

that Naito guy is over. Went back watched his match with Ishii and the crowd was electric for him. The people are ready, but is Gedo ready? 



Lariatoh! said:


> Man Naito's comments are unreal... I'm going to follow this E.Key guy on twitter.. I would love to hear Okada's responses, he's as flippant as LI Naito is...


most def follow he's top notch.

Would also recommend if you're not following these guys already:
Chris Charlton @ Reasonjp
enuhito @ enuhito_eng

Between Charlton, enuhito, and E. Key Oide you'll never miss a beat. They are on top of everything New Japan.


----------



## Corey

Did today's show air on New Japan World or no? Shibata retained and then Tenzan challenged him (oh lord), Goto got the win for his team and he's apparently in red attire now with CHAOS, Steve Anthony won the NWA Junior Title, and Omega vs. Juice Robinson got 13 minutes. THIRTEEN!!! :mark:


----------



## El Dandy

Corey said:


> Did today's show air on New Japan World or no? Shibata retained and then Tenzan challenged him (oh lord), Goto got the win for his team and he's apparently in red attire now with CHAOS, Steve Anthony won the NWA Junior Title, and Omega vs. Juice Robinson got 13 minutes. THIRTEEN!!! :mark:


tbh Shibata v Tenzan shouldn't be that bad. If memory serves, they had a pretty good match at the G1. Shibata, Styles, and Tana made Tenzan look like it was 2004 again. Once they announce Nakanishi v Shibata tho :deandre.

Have to think they're quietly getting Shibata ready for a possible G1 run. He's just gonna keep picking up wins up until then :mark:

Based on the pictures, Twitter nailed it: Goto looks like a bootleg YOSHI-HASHI.

Actually seeing him as a member of CHAOS has me a little bit worried for Goto now. He doesn't have to join LOS, but he can't just be a lackey for Okada after Okada basically cut his nuts off and told Goto he's not good enough; it's basically Goto admitting Okada was right and he needs to know his place in line. It's not even like how CHAOS was before when there wasn't really a defined leader and Okada/Nakamura were presented as relative equals. If Goto hasn't turned by the G1, then he'll p much be a geek for life.


----------



## Vårmakos

I like what they're doing with Shibata's NEVER reign. I thought he'd be feuding with the likes of YOSHI-HASHI and CJ Parker (or instantly lose the title back to Ishii).


----------



## Corey

The ELITE and Ishii retained their titles today... I guess in a show we'll never get to see.


----------



## S.MACK

Do any of the NJPW followers here know if the bullet club pretty much done in NJPW now??
From what Ive seen, Omega and the Young Bucks only wear 'the Elite' stuff and it just looks like them and cody hall hanging around with them or is it still just a section of the bullet club??


----------



## Corey

S.MACK said:


> Do any of the NJPW followers here know if the bullet club pretty much done in NJPW now??
> From what Ive seen, Omega and the Young Bucks only wear 'the Elite' stuff and it just looks like them and cody hall hanging around with them or is it still just a section of the bullet club??


Kinda seems like they're keeping the ELITE separate from the rest of Bullet Club. Fale, Tonga, & Yujiro are always hanging out together so they're not quite done yet I think.


----------



## Pentagon jr vs EC3

Japan stable are different than USA stable , don't worry


----------



## El Dandy

I'm convinced NOAH v SuzukiGun will be going on until at least 2020 

They gotta get the title off of Sugiura, then onto a NOAH guy (maybe Go), then MiSu gets it back, and then the final showdown of MiSu v Marufuji. And that is just the most direct path assuming there aren't many more twists and turns.

I remember back in December thinking that MiSu would be back in New Japan to work with Okada after Jan 4. WRONG. Probably another G1 without MiSu too :mj2


----------



## Corey

The 3/20 Road to Invasion Attack show just popped up on XWT. Ishii/EVIL and the NEVER 6-man title match can be seen! :drose

DDT's 19th Anniversary Show is already up too (5 hours and 44 minutes!?!?). I've got so much shit to watch...


----------



## Vårmakos

Balance has been restored to the world.


----------



## Vårmakos

The other YOSHI is returning at Invasion Attack to team with Elgin and Tanahashi against the Elite for the trios belts.


----------



## El Dandy

WORLD FAMOUS


----------



## Corey

That's awesome to see Tatsu being able to wrestle again. Seems like it was just yesterday he was wearing that halo around his neck. Wouldn't have a problem if the trios titles changed hands, but I hope to god they don't build to an Omega vs. Tatsu IC Title feud. That's Elgin's spot.

Wonder if Yano & The Briscoes will ever get their rematch? :lol

EDIT: Shibata vs. Tenzan was made official for Invasion Attack too.

New posters for Hinokuni & Dontaku. Seems like Hinokuni will be a semi-major show again. Maybe Shibata gets Nagata finally?

















Naito in the Dontaku poster.


----------



## Vårmakos

Shibata/Tenzan was also announced for Invasion Attack.


----------



## El Dandy

hmmm yeah they could do Omega/Tatsu that didn't really cross my mind

Not sure if I would be against it, either, depending on how he looks etc. I'll probably be down on it because all I remember about his 2 month run before injury was lel'ing at him being dubbed WORLD FAMOUS, but that was like 18 months ago and we'll see how he is. Bless his heart he hasn't let this BC Hunter stuff die throughout his recovery. I mean, he cost AJ the title and worked him the next PPV before the injury, so they did see something in him when he first came back. If they still see him like that, then it would not surprise me if he was an opponent for Omega down the line. So long as he isn't just completely awful, I hope for his sake they payoff the BC Hunter deal after all he's been through.

What was he scheduled to do at WK9? Wasn't it to work Jarrett?

EDIT:

would still think we see Elgin or Tana get the pin on Omega in the tag match to set that up for Dontaku. They won't hot shot Tatsu into the spot right away he could be an opponent after the G1 or maybe even Tokyo Dome depending on how he does?


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712994909179891712
?????


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

I've heard stories about what goes on at those dojos.


----------



## BornBad

Goto looking like Yoshi Hashi on juice...


----------



## Corey

^^ Please just have him turn on Okada and go heel. PLEASE, even if it isn't joining INGOBERNABLES, just turn him!

Reminder that tomorrow is the show with the NJPW vs. Bullet Club singles matches in Korakuen. No clue if it's gonna be on New Japan World or not... but yeah, that's tomorrow.


----------



## SolarKhan

The first half of Road to Invasion Attack is finished.

Rpg Vice are awesome heels.

Cody Hall is clearly not ready. He still needs work. Elgin was superb as usual.

Kenny Omega looked amazing. He really is a cheesy villain, but that is what the audience wants.

It's half time at the moment.


----------



## Corey

We are SuzukiGUN 2 happened today and a lot of New Japan guys worked the show, which would explain why they did all those singles matches in Korakuen to make up for the losses. Here's the most notable stuff that happened, taken from Puroresuspirit, as it looks like Shiozaki will be the next challenger for Sugiura and Liger challenged Desperado to a mask match. And maybe Kojima vs. Nakajima is the main event of the next Lion's Gate show...?

(4) Maybach Taniguchi, Katsuhiko Nakajima & Mitsuhiro Kitamiya [all NOAH] vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Juice Robinson [all NJPW]
◆*Winner:* Nakajima *(12:04)* following the Vertical Spike on Robinson.
_~ Issues flared up between Kojima and Nakajima, more specifically, following the match.
~ Kitamiya asked to be Nakajima’s partner for NOAH’s upcoming Global Tag League that begins in April, Nakajima accepted._
(Speculation: With what transpired today, it wouldn’t be a far-fetched guess that TenCozy may be competing as well.)

(5) Yoshinobu Kanemaru & El Desperado vs. Jushin Thunder Liger [NJPW] & Yoshinari Ogawa [NOAH]
◆*Winner:* Ogawa *(8:58)* via pin-fall on Desperado.
_~ Desperado tried to hit Liger with a weapon (vintage pistol) in the final moments, but Liger rolled him up and pressed the weapon against Despe’s throat with the pin.
~ Desperado suffered yet another loss as he went after the ref for 
~ Desperado then threatened Liger after the match, which led to Liger getting into the ring to callout the runaway from NJPW._
*~ Liger set forth a challenge in the form of a mascara contra mascara (mask vs mask) match against Desperado.*

(8) Minoru Suzuki [Pancrase MISSION] & Takashi Sugiura [SZKG] vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Go Shiozaki [both NOAH]
◆*Winner:* Shiozaki *(20:33)* following the Go Arm Lariat on Sugiura.
_~ Shiozaki with the win over the reigning GHC Heavyweight Champion.
~ Marufuji managed to take Suzuki out at ringside by giving the heel unit a taste of their own medice as Suzuki was literally tied up to the guard rails.
~ Yano celebrated with team NOAH after the match as he and Maru left together.
~ Shiozaki remained in the ring as he called out Sugiura for the GHC Heavyweight belt.
~ Sugiura did not give a direct answer as he scoffed at Shiozaki and left the hall. Though the win does indeed put Shiozaki in the title picture._


----------



## Corey

Shibata vs. Kojima is online and it's pretty great. http://rutube.ru/video/eaa9b125684b4ec7adc9e0287544d9ab/

The rest of the 3/19 Road to Invasion Attack is up on his channel too. Tanahashi & Elgin vs. The Young Bucks (*** 1/4) and Goto/Ishii/Okada vs. INGOBERNABLES (***) were both good. Omega vs. Juice Robinson is clipped and has a shitty looking finish unfortunately. Wasn't interested in the rest and it's likely clipped too.

He's also got the SuzukiGUN show up already if you're interested in that. They literally tape Suzuki to the guardrail in the main event. :lol

EDIT: Wow, the finish to Sugiura vs. Nakajima last week was kinda sickening. You won't be a fan of it if you can't watch unprotected chair shots to the head. Nakajima takes a disgusting one to the temple and spills blood everywhere. Not safe in the slightest.


----------



## Vårmakos

Yeah, that chair shot was sick and then he took a huge bump just after it. It certainly made him look strong in defeat though.

Suigura has bored me for years, but I'm actually enjoying his reign.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Corey said:


> Shibata vs. Kojima is online and it's pretty great. http://rutube.ru/video/eaa9b125684b4ec7adc9e0287544d9ab/
> 
> The rest of the 3/19 Road to Invasion Attack is up on his channel too. Tanahashi & Elgin vs. The Young Bucks (*** 1/4) and Goto/Ishii/Okada vs. INGOBERNABLES (***) were both good. Omega vs. Juice Robinson is clipped and has a shitty looking finish unfortunately. Wasn't interested in the rest and it's likely clipped too.
> 
> He's also got the SuzukiGUN show up already if you're interested in that. They literally tape Suzuki to the guardrail in the main event. :lol
> 
> EDIT: Wow, the finish to Sugiura vs. Nakajima last week was kinda sickening. You won't be a fan of it if you can't watch unprotected chair shots to the head. Nakajima takes a disgusting one to the temple and spills blood everywhere. Not safe in the slightest.


I just watched the Kojima/Shibata match. Is the storyline for the rest of the year for Shibata is beating all the 3rd gen guys like Tenzan, Nagata, and Nakanishi before he goes for the IWGP?


----------



## Corey

Ham and Egger said:


> I just watched the Kojima/Shibata match. Is the storyline for the rest of the year for Shibata is beating all the 3rd gen guys like Tenzan, Nagata, and Nakanishi before he goes for the IWGP?


Seems like they're going that route. Shibata has disrespected them in interviews so I believe they're taking offense to it. I thought Nagata was going to be the first, but it looks like they could be saving him for last. He's defending against Tenzan at Invasion Attack and I wouldn't be surprised if Yuji comes out and challenges him then.

I'm still thinking the plan is for Shibata to run through some of the older guys and then loses to a HEEL Goto (maybe at Dominion?). Then he's freed from the title and can win the G1.

Or maybe he loses to Nagata... who knows. I'm just certain Tenzan is not winning.


----------



## El Dandy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/715101179189927936
Bucks are probably having a meltdown


----------



## Corey

Ibushi was just shown in the front row with Funaki at Takeover Dallas. Can't be a good sign...


----------



## El Dandy

yeah tbh I don't think Ibushi will be any kind of player in New Japan any time soon.

Not sure if he would go with WWE beyond a shot on their Cruiserweight show, but I do think he's done with New Japan for a while. 

I mean, watching his DDT match he looked like a happy/healthy Ibushi again. This is a guy who would rather have fun working a Treasure Hunt match and go to Dallas to work with Kaiju Big Battel than stay in New Japan and be a top guy.

of course now watch him sign with WWE before the summer lol, but I still have my doubts. Read a comparison that made sense to me that Ibushi is like the Japanese Teddy Hart without the baggage; just an eccentric guy who beats to his own drum.


----------



## Lord Wolfe

Corey said:


> Ibushi was just shown in the front row with Funaki at Takeover Dallas. Can't be a good sign...


Never going to see Ibushi vs. Omega...


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/718031865102213120
WHAT'S G1


----------



## Corey

Invasion Attack is less than 24 hours away! Predictions?

I'll take Naito & Ospreay winning their respective titles. Also gonna go with Tanahashi/Elgin/Tatsu to win the NEVER 6-man belt which will set up Elgin as a challenger to Omega's IC Title (probably at Dontaku). Hoping Great Bash heel retain and I'm 99% certain Shibata will too. Hopefully after he wins Nagata comes out and challenges him and there's your Wrestling Hinokuni main event (or semi-main for Dontaku).

Could we see a Goto heel turn...?


----------



## RyanPelley

^ Goto looks so out of place with CHAOS. He's gotta turn heel at some point. Hopefully tomorrow instead of dragging it out.

Pulling for Naito to win the Title though. Also pulling for him to beat down a referee.

I don't know anything about O'Spreay though. What are the expectations of his match with Kushida?


----------



## Bland

Im predicting Osperay, Guerillas of Destiny & Naito to win gold as well as Goto turning heel joining Los Ingobernables. 

I want The Elite to retain their 6 man titles as a strong reign will be good for them and the titles.

Also, how quick will NJPW WORLD have the event as a replay? I had it ages ago, cancelled but looking to buy it again. Not sure if ill be able to watch the whole show live tomorrow, but will be able to tomorrow evening.


----------



## Vårmakos

Tanahashi/Elgin/YOSHI will win the Trios Belts to set up for Omega's next IC defense.

Guerillas of Destiny will win the Tag Belts. 

Shibata will retain until he drops it in Osaka before G1.

I'm hoping KUSHIDA retains and has a long reign as Jr. Champion.

Naito is getting a Rainmaker, unfortunately.


----------



## El Dandy

- Okada over Naito with hopefully some smoke/mirrors to justify going right back to Okada/Naito in Osaka.
- Tonga/Camacho over GBH
- Shibata over Tenzan
- Tana/Elgin/WORLD FAMOUS over BC
- KUSHIDA over Ospreay
- don't care about the jr tag
- EVIL/BUSHI over Goto/Ishii
- CHAOS over 3rd Gen
- BC over Taguchi/Juice

I WANT Naito to win so bad, but I still don't have my hopes up. 

Please have the balls to be bold, Gedo. 

Gedo has done everything right since Jan 4 (save for not having Omega beat Naka for the IC at NYD, but no big deal), but tonight is the true night to see if he got the memo about making new top stars. Give Naito the shot he deserves the people are ready for it and it's the most over act in the company.

My body is ready to see the Rainmaker countered into a Destino. It's the perfect finishing sequence


----------



## Hurin

If Naito doesn't win tonight I think he's Goto'd and nobody will really believe he's gonna do it. I honestly would have preferred this being clean but Naito's heeling is so good that I guess I'm alright with how many shenan.igans are going to go down tonight.

If he loses tonight in spite of shenan.igans (OKADAWINSLOL)... Not to be *that* guy but I wouldn't blame him for packing his bags for a nice, long trip to Orlando. If that happens it's clear New Japan have no fucking intent of elevating him in spite of this great work he's doing. I'm not saying WWE will either, just the opposite, but he's a WWE mark so he might as well go there before coming back to maybe get a legitimate push.

Also Ibushi vs. Omega already happened in DDT, it ruled and if you're a fan of his you should try to find it. Ibushi in DDT was always a treat to watch.


----------



## HOJO

If Naito loses the territory might as well shut down


----------



## El Dandy

idk I'll reserve my judgement and see how they do it.

If they do what we all think they might do (EVIL and BUSHI run in, get wrecked, Naito still can't win, Rainmaker 123, Okada/Gedo celebrate) then I will be very discouraged. Theoretically, when a heel and his group go for the title and they take the L on the first try, that is death. How is that group supposed to be taken as a serious threat if they are presented as failures? and this isn't some fly-by-night shit group, either. LOS has held 4 of the top 5 merch spots for the last 3 months and most of the BC shirts in the crowd has changed to LOS.

I will be absolutely livid if Naito loses tonight AND if Okada kicks out of Destino. Unless I missed it, I don't think anybody has kicked out of Destino it's the most protected finish in the business today. That would be complete bullshit.

obv still hope for a guy in a suit and mask to hit the ring at the end, reveal himself to be Goto, Naito wins, and off we go with the big CHAOS/LOS program for the rest of 2016. 

Any way we slice it, tonight is a huge night. Unless they get really creative, it is make or break night for Naito and NJPW. They just don't have the luxury of just passing on golden opportunities like this to make potential new top guys.

If they don't make Naito tonight, then I will have little-to-no faith that they are ever going to make Shibata or fill any of the pot holes Nakamura, Styles, and Ibushi left behind.


----------



## Corey

Well shit, didn't think we'd get THIS much talk about the show.  Where is all of this during the rest of the year? :lol

Other than the main event, people seem to be most torn on the Jr. Title match. I'd be fine with KUSHIDA retaining and having a long reign because he's great, but Ospreay being associated with CHAOS makes me feel like he's going over and getting a nice push. Either way the match should hopefully be cool as hell as long as they don't overdo it.


----------



## Hurin

Corey said:


> Other than the main event, people seem to be most torn on the Jr. Title match. I'd be fine with KUSHIDA retaining and having a long reign because he's great, but Ospreay being associated with CHAOS makes me feel like he's going over and getting a nice push. Either way the match should hopefully be cool as hell as long as they don't overdo it.


As a big fan of Ospreay, PROGRESS Wrestling, and Brit wrestling in general, compared to KUSHIDA, Ospreay is a geek that should be flipping around in the opening/midcard filler tag team matches. 

KUSHIDA could be the defining junior heavyweight for a generation, the next Liger, if they actually gave him a major, long term push and title reign if you ask me.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Hurin said:


> If Naito doesn't win tonight I think he's Goto'd and nobody will really believe he's gonna do it. I honestly would have preferred this being clean but Naito's heeling is so good that I guess I'm alright with how many shenan.igans are going to go down tonight.
> 
> If he loses tonight in spite of shenan.igans (OKADAWINSLOL)... Not to be *that* guy but I wouldn't blame him for packing his bags for a nice, long trip to Orlando. If that happens it's clear New Japan have no fucking intent of elevating him in spite of this great work he's doing. I'm not saying WWE will either, just the opposite, but he's a WWE mark so he might as well go there before coming back to maybe get a legitimate push.
> 
> Also Ibushi vs. Omega already happened in DDT, it ruled and if you're a fan of his you should try to find it. Ibushi in DDT was always a treat to watch.


Good, let Naito go to Orlando. I don't care what people think of him now. If he's a flight risk get him gone now and don't let him win your title.

I do agree that Ospreay is a geek. The only guy from that region who intrigues me right now is Scurll (not the only guy but the only one anyone talks about).


----------



## El Dandy

Corey said:


> Well shit, didn't think we'd get THIS much talk about the show.  Where is all of this during the rest of the year? :lol
> 
> Other than the main event, people seem to be most torn on the Jr. Title match. I'd be fine with KUSHIDA retaining and having a long reign because he's great, but Ospreay being associated with CHAOS makes me feel like he's going over and getting a nice push. Either way the match should hopefully be cool as hell as long as they don't overdo it.


There sure is a lot of buzz for the match tonight :mark:

Do think KUSHIDA is gonna continue to run roughshod over all the juniors. 

If he loses the title to Ospreay, have to think Ospreay is just keeping it warm so KUSHIDA can go on a tear by winning the Super J Cup, BOSJ, and then win the the Jr title back. Ospreay getting the JRHW could also make sense story-line wise for a month or 2 because then you could expand the CHAOS/LOS feud with Ospreay/BUSHI for the ittle.

Either way KUSHIDA is taking that Super J Cup still think the only reason they brought it back was so he could win it and add to his junior credentials. Despite his pleas, I doubt he'll get a G1 spot but he will be a busy man being established as the junior's Tanahashi.


----------



## Corey

Hurin said:


> KUSHIDA could be the defining junior heavyweight for a generation, the next Liger, if they actually gave him a major, long term push and title reign if you ask me.


Oh I don't disagree with you at all there. I just think it's a crap shoot since we see the Jr. title flip flop so much these days and KUSHIDA's reigns haven't lasted very long as it is. I'd love to see him retain though.

I love Ospreay and all of his ability, but no doubt his matches can either be overbooked to hell or he just goes out and does WAY too much sometimes. Hopefully they draw him in a bit in New Japan.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

I want NJPW to the following things this year:
-Give Naito the belt
-Give Shibata the G1 win.
-Unify the Heavyweight and Jr tag team belts.
-Sign more native Japanese stars.

Invasion Attacks is a fresh show. Let's just hope the booking is fresh.

NJPW is not bad but it really needs a new direction. 2012-2013 was awesome. 2014 was mostly great. 2015 was mix of good and average.


----------



## Hurin

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Good, let Naito go to Orlando. I don't care what people think of him now. If he's a flight risk get him gone now and don't let him win your title.


I frankly find Okada holding the title until God knows how long even more boring, but I'll agree to disagree with you. They NEED to elevate someone and Naito is their best candidate IMO.


----------



## El Dandy

Hurin said:


> I frankly find Okada holding the title until God knows how long even more boring, but I'll agree to disagree with you. They NEED to elevate someone and Naito is their best candidate IMO.


Agreed and that's the thing Okada doesn't need to hold the title until ________. 

They cannot be afraid to beat Okada (I would only be afraid to beat him at the Dome; that's the place he 100% has to win because that's where the ace proves he's the ace). 

The only way you become a top guy is by beating a top guy, and right now the only top guy they have is Okada (not really counting Tanahashi because he's taking a much deserved rest with tag matches).

Okada will be fine it's not like he's in the sink or swim stage of his career. He is bullet proof and he will always get the last word in any feud from now on. Have a feeling they probably don't see it that way, but we will find out!


----------



## El Dandy

btw, Sumo Hall has officially been announced as sold out

For reference, last year Styles/Ibushi was a sell out. However, Tanahashi/Nakamura from 2014 and Okada/Tanahashi from 2013 fell well short.


----------



## RyanPelley

Woke up late. What the hell happened at the end of Ishii / Goto vs. Bushi / EVIL? I turn it on and see an awkward staredown.


----------



## El Dandy

RyanPelley said:


> Woke up late. What the hell happened at the end of Ishii / Goto vs. Bushi / EVIL? I turn it on and see an awkward staredown.


EVIL/Goto were beating the Christ out of each other post match; likely setting up a match so that probably rules out Goto joining LOS tonight.

EDIT: this flippy Brit selling his wrist like pro; bails on a handspring elbow like a champ.


----------



## Vårmakos

Impressed with Osprey's selling. That no-hands springboard was nuts.

I think this is the first time I've ever heard boos for KUSHIDA.


----------



## WBS

Vårmakos said:


> Impressed with Osprey's selling. That no-hands springboard was nuts.
> 
> I think this is the first time I've ever heard boos for KUSHIDA.


That springboard was insane! Ospreay is truly talented.


----------



## El Dandy

@Corey gonna be happy Elgin/Omega set up


----------



## Vårmakos

SICK MATCH :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Ospreay actually selling? What in the world? :shocked:


----------



## El Dandy

This crowd is like 90-10 for Naito


----------



## NastyYaffa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/719098597564882946:lol Shibata


----------



## Vårmakos

WHO THE FUCK


----------



## Vårmakos

SANADA SOPLMFAO


----------



## El Dandy

SANADA


----------



## El Dandy

YESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LOS
LOS
LOS
LOS
LOS

FUCK YES


----------



## Vårmakos

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NAITO


----------



## NastyYaffa

FUCK YES NAITO :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## El Dandy

Legit haven't marked this hard since Christian won the title in 2011!!!!!!


----------



## RyanPelley

Jeez Goto / Ishii. Took you a while to notice your dude is getting beat down, lol.

But Naito, yeeeessss.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Naito/Ishii for the title? :sodone


----------



## RyanPelley

Who the fuck is the dwarf!?

:lmao That smile.


----------



## Insomnia

Naito vs. Ishii? Looking forward to that match. :banderas


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Ishii vs Naito? No, Shibata please end Naito's existence in NJPW so the company doesn't go the way of WCW. Since Naito loves the WWE so much he can go where the competition is a little easier.


----------



## NastyYaffa

:mark:


----------



## Beatles123

Ok, i just saw something about an NJPW guy trending on twitter.

What event is this?


----------



## El Dandy

This time last year Naito was lost in the shuffle with no direction and no reaction.

Now he's the king of Japanese wrestling and had a sold out Sumo Hall chanting his name.

Make Omega? CHECK
Make Naito? CHECK

Next order of business: hopefully Shibata and the G1.

Fuckin A Gedo way to have your finger on the pulse of what the crowd WANTS and NEEDS


----------



## KicksToFaces!

Naito just made New Japan great again.
Someone should seriously photoshop Naito's face on Trump. That'd be hilarious


----------



## El Dandy

El Dandy said:


> This finish was practically made to counter the Rainmaker.
> 
> Remember this counter. Maybe in this G1 Final, maybe in a title match down the road. But one day he will beat Okada with this exact sequence in a big match IMO
> 
> :sundin












BUMP from July 28 before the move even had a name!


----------



## The_Kliq

Beatles123 said:


> Ok, i just saw something about an NJPW guy trending on twitter.
> 
> What event is this?


Invasion Attack.


----------



## El Dandy

Looks like the next few big shows have been theoretically planned out minus all the tag titles/filler:

- IWGP HW: Naito v Ishii
- IWGP IC: Omega v Elgin
- NEVER OW: Shibata v Nagata
- IWGP JrHW: KUSHIDA v Liger
- Goto v EVIL (and probably Goto/Okada v EVIL/Sanada)
- Tanahashi v Fale

man still shocked by the win and by Sanada showing up.


----------



## NastyYaffa

El Dandy said:


> Looks like the next few big shows have been theoretically planned out minus all the tag titles/filler:
> 
> - IWGP HW: Naito v Ishii
> - IWGP IC: Omega v Elgin
> - NEVER OW: Shibata v Nagata
> - IWGP JrHW: KUSHIDA v Liger
> - Goto v EVIL (and probably Goto/Okada v EVIL/Sanada)
> - Tanahashi v Fale


That is looking soooo good. Naito/Ishii, Shibata/Nagata, KUSHIDA/LIger + Tana/Fale all have potential to be great.


----------



## Corey

I was literally watching a Wrestle-1 show a few weeks ago and thinking to my self "wow, Sanada has a great look and already has some worldwide exposure, he'd do great in Japan." And look at that, here he is!  Do we expect him to wrestle in the Juniors division?

Beyond happy that they pulled the trigger NOW with Naito and didn't wait around forever. I'm sure he'll lose it back to Okada sometime this year but no big deal. 

Nice to see Ospreay getting some praise for his selling. I know the guy CAN sell, it just hasn't happened in his notable matches from this year.

Great Bash Heel lost.  And those damn Jr. Tag Titles just keep flip flopping...

Side note, NOAH announced the teams for the Global Tag League:

● Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. (Reining GHC Tag Champions)
● Takashi Sugiura & Shelton X Benjamin
● Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka
● Naomichi Marufuji & Toru Yano
● Katsuhiko Nakajima & Mitsuhiro Kitamiya
● Muhammad Yone & Quiet Storm
● Go Shiozaki & Maybach Taniguchi
● (Another team to be announced soon)

Meh.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Bah, Goto didn't turn. That kills him right there. All that build up for nothing in the end. 

But Naito and Okada was pretty good and I'm pleased by the result. Not a fan of Great Bash Heel losing though.


----------



## RKing85

Like Naito getting the title.

And Ospreay......hose me down! That no hands handspring into the ropes, people are not suppose to be able to do that!!!!!


----------



## Groovemachine

Legit LOL'd at 'Will Osplay'. Great match between Ospreay and KUSH, really enjoyed him selling that wrist.


----------



## Vårmakos

Hoping Sanada is a full time guy in New Japan. I've been enjoying his recent work in Big Japan/W-1.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy

Holy shit can't wait to watch Invasion attack, I'm spoiled as fuck but KUSHIDA vs. Ospreay is a must-see match for me, and I really thought that Okada would be reigning champ for the whole 2016.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Bah, Goto didn't turn. That kills him right there. All that build up for nothing in the end.
> 
> But Naito and Okada was pretty good and I'm pleased by the result. Not a fan of Great Bash Heel losing though.


Remember when I said that wasn't going to happen? I do.


----------



## El Dandy

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Remember when I said that wasn't going to happen? I do.


That's fair enough you did say that.

Remember when you said that Naito was never going to be the top heel or champion? I do. :mj


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Haven't seen yet but since Yoshi was in a match does this mean he isn't on commentary :Cry


----------



## Bland

Very good show. Loved Osperay vs KUSHIDA and Liger as next challenger will be awesome. I was disappointed that The Elite lost but i liked Guerillas winning. Bad Luck Fale attacking Tanahashi is interesting to.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

El Dandy said:


> That's fair enough you did say that.
> 
> Remember when you said that Naito was never going to be the top heel or champion? I do. :mj


That's fair I did say that.

I still think it's a mistake. I will forever stand by making Naito chase longer than winning it right away.


----------



## TheRealFunkman

I'm interested in getting NJPW World but I have a few questions

How is the streaming quality? 

Is it avaiable on PS4? 

And to those of you that have it how do you like it so far?


----------



## VanHammerFan

thanks god omega dropped the 6 man titles.

kenny needs to leave bullet club he is so far above the group and the group is now so far below los ingobernables.

having him team with the bucks doesnt bring the them up to his level instead they bring him down to their level


----------



## SolarKhan

TheRealFunkman said:


> I'm interested in getting NJPW World but I have a few questions
> 
> How is the streaming quality?
> 
> Is it avaiable on PS4?
> 
> And to those of you that have it how do you like it so far?


Not available on PS4 or Xbox One. You can only stream from your phone via an internet browser or on your computer. There is no New Japan World App either.

The quality is good. I can put it to full screen and I get excellent picture quality while streaming. I love the service and am glad NJPW is running with it. It has allowed me to see some awesome matches from yesteryear as well as understand some of the feuds since NJPW seems to rely on people remembering old matches and results.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Damn, might have to change my username to Tranquilo soon :lol

Well done Gedo. The guy can book, he just gets lazy. Now, make Shibata and we're set for a new era of Shin Nihon.


----------



## Vårmakos

The top matches for New Japan's 4/29 "Wrestling Fire Country" show have been announced.

http://www.njpw.co.jp/news/detail.php?nid=16255

Omega/Elgin
Tanahashi/Fale
Shibata/Nagata
RPG Vice/Sydal & Ricochet

We're getting these matches sooner than I thought.


----------



## El Dandy

Dontaku 5/3 matches also announced:

IWGP HW: Naito v Ishii
Okada v Sanada
Goto v EVIL
IWGP TT: who gives a fuck v GBH
IWGP JR: KUSHIDA v Liger

Do they dare have Shibata/Nakanishi on this show to finish off the 3rd Gen program? They have to end it with Nagata he's the final boss of 3rd gen. Also wouldn't be surprised if they did a BUSHI/Gedo or BUSHI/Ospreay match on this show too.


----------



## Vårmakos

It was nice knowing you, Sanada..


----------



## Corey

Vårmakos said:


> The top matches for New Japan's 4/29 "Wrestling Fire Country" show have been announced.
> 
> http://www.njpw.co.jp/news/detail.php?nid=16255
> 
> Omega/Elgin
> Tanahashi/Fale
> Shibata/Nagata
> RPG Vice/Sydal & Ricochet
> 
> We're getting these matches sooner than I thought.


Hinokuni must mean fire country then.  But hot damn! Big time card right there. Got a good looking 8 man tag too:

Okada/Goto/Ishii/Ospreay vs. Naito/EVIL/BUSHI/Sanada

Hinokuni actually looks better to me. They should've spread it out more.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Remember when I said that wasn't going to happen? I do.


I'm not sure you should be proud of predicting a terrible decision.


----------



## El Dandy

After Omega beats Elgin (sorry Corey m8), do they have Tanahashi challenge? They could double down in Osaka with Okada/Naito and Tanahashi/Omega.


----------



## almostfamous

Can't wait to watch this show. Happy for my boy Naito. There's a guy who's gimmick wasn't working and he found a way to make himself the most over guy in the company. That's talent.


----------



## Corey

El Dandy said:


> After Omega beats Elgin (sorry Corey m8), do they have Tanahashi challenge? They could double down in Osaka with Okada/Naito and Tanahashi/Omega.


This is exactly what I'm predicting, honestly. Only problem is that you pretty much KNOW both titles are changing hands there and they probably end up keeping them all the way through Wrestle Kingdom. (Okada/Shibata plz)

Omega > Elgin so that result is completely ok with me.  Crazy that two gaijins are main eventing a major show though. When has that like... ever happened?

Wonder if GBH losing means they'll split and go back to singles? Wouldn't be opposed to Makabe coming out as another one of the old guys to challenge Shibata. I could actually see him taking the NEVER Title off of him at Dominion so Shibata can win that G1111111


----------



## El Dandy

Corey said:


> Omega > Elgin so that result is completely ok with me.  Crazy that two gaijins are main eventing a major show though. When has that like... ever happened?
> 
> Wonder if GBH losing means they'll split and go back to singles? Wouldn't be opposed to Makabe coming out as another one of the old guys to challenge Shibata. I could actually see him taking the NEVER Title off of him at Dominion so Shibata can win that G1111111


Define "major" but I think the last time was Devitt v Shelley in the 2013 BOSJ Final.

With the Jr division getting new focus, the tag scene will take even more of a hit just because squeaky wheel gets the grease kind of thing.

Not sure where they go from here but I already don't care about Camacho and Tonga. I will probably skip the shit out of all of their matches just like during the god awful Maria's Ass v Anderson/Gallows feud. Maybe they program them with an ROH team or something of they get the titles involved with LOS/CHAOS.

Would be fine with Makabe, Goto, EVIL, Fale or an ROH guy winning the NEVER. Many different ways they could go. Agree they need to get it off of Shibata before the G1 (if he's meant to win it, of course. It'll be either him or Okada.)


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I'm not sure you should be proud of predicting a terrible decision.


I'm the only person in this thread who wants long term booking, I don't need people telling me terrible decisions when they fantasy book on a whim like Vince :wink2:



El Dandy said:


> After Omega beats Elgin (sorry Corey m8), do they have Tanahashi challenge? They could double down in Osaka with Okada/Naito and Tanahashi/Omega.



Tanahashi is going to take the ROH title off Lethal, believe that.


----------



## DomoDaDude

Naito does nothing for me tbh but I can see why NJPW gave him the ball. They need to make more top stars after losing Nakamura (Styles didn't really hurt them as much since he was only there for 2 years). I just wish they would bring over some guys who they can book in main events like Go Shiozaki.


----------



## Bland

After BUSHIs comments on Jr Tag division and with Sanada debuting, Bushi & Sanada would be a good team. From watching TNA, i enjoyed Sanada in the X Division but unsure if hes light enough for Jr division. EVIL, Bushi & Sanada would work for 6 man tag titles though.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Man, can't wait for KUSHIDA/Liger. That is gonna be soooo good.


----------



## BornBad

Oh man.... i never thought than Naito was going to win. Lot of people called for a rude year for NJPW cause of Nakamura and Styles leaving but Naito and Omega picked the rebound and ran with the balls 

What a time to be alive


----------



## Blommen

Naito winning is probably the right call, the crowd was ridiculously hot for him. My only preservation is that Naito is such a great heel that it's sort of a shame that the crowd is cheering, even after all the despicable shit he pulled. How are you actually gonna be able to get a face over with the crowd by beating Naito, when they're so wild for him? I'm not super familiar with the japanese crowds, so I don't know if this is a common occurance or not or what to expect of this.

All in all though, I think the booking was great, I really liked how they set up Evil vs. Goto and Ishii vs. Naito. The booking around Goto especially is probably the first time since I've started watching NJPW that I'm actually invested in him as a character beyond "hey, this is Shibatas stocky, less awesome friend."


----------



## Ham and Egger

¡Sea tranquilo y continue!

I'm so happy for Naito. He's come a long way. I remember first seeing him in TNA and writing him off then, having complete indifference to him during his NJPW run before the summer last year and now being a fan of his. He is proof what a character overhaul can do for a performer. Congrats to him.


----------



## Bland

First matches announced for Wrestling Hinokuni & Wrestling Dontaku:

Wrestling Hinokuni (April 29)
* Will Ospreay, Hirooki Goto, Kazuchika Okada and Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito, EVIL, BUSHI and SANADA
* Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Bad Luck Fale
* IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match: Champions Roppongi Vice vs. Ricochet and Matt Sydal
* IWGP NEVER Openweight Title Match: Champion Katsuyori Shibata vs. Yuji Nagata
* IWGP IC Title Match: Champion Kenny Omega vs. Michael Elgin

Wrestling Dontaku (May 3)
* Hirooki Goto vs. EVIL
* Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA
* IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match: Champion KUSHIDA vs. Jushin Liger
* IWGP Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match: Champions Guerrillas of Destiny (Tonga & Loa) vs. Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma
* IWGP Heavyweight Title Match: Champion Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii


^All ten matches have story behind them and 8 man Chaos vs Los Ingobernables de Japón will be very interesting.


----------



## Corey

Thought I'd post this in here since there's been a lot of talk and rumors about Ricochet lately:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/719382281354235904
(Y)


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Corey said:


> Thought I'd post this in here since there's been a lot of talk and rumors about Ricochet lately:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/719382281354235904
> (Y)


Doesn't he not have a 6 month non-compete clause in his contract I am guessing WWE couldn't get him out of it.


----------



## El Dandy

I wish they could take Ricochet instead of Ibushi.

WWE will probably end up with both as they continue to rape and pillage the alternate wrestling scene.


----------



## Corey

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Doesn't he not have a 6 month non-compete clause in his contract I am guessing WWE couldn't get him out of it.


I don't read any LU spoilers and don't know anything about his current situation... so yeah, I don't wanna get into that.


----------



## El Dandy

speaking of Ibushi, he's going to wrestle for IGF.


----------



## Corey

El Dandy said:


> speaking of Ibushi, he's going to wrestle for IGF.


That still exists? 

Dear Ibushi, please stop fucking around and come back to New Japan full time so you can make yourself and the company a lot of money and make lots of fans happy. WWE has enough talent that they don't use properly and you'll just get injured like everyone else. Also no one watches IGF or Kaiju Big Battel. No one.

Sincerely, Corey from Wrestling Forum


----------



## Vårmakos

A guy who was just out with an injury wrestling for a semi-shoot company. Good idea.


----------



## LilOlMe

Where did the "Naito loves WWE" thing come from?

Either way, he has said flat out he would never leave NJPW, and he's been pretty critical of all of the love NJPW has directed toward Nakamura (and it seems pretty apparent that he views Nakamura leaving unfavorably).




El Dandy said:


> This time last year Naito was lost in the shuffle with no direction and no reaction.
> 
> Now he's the king of Japanese wrestling and had a sold out Sumo Hall chanting his name.
> 
> Make Omega? CHECK
> Make Naito? CHECK
> 
> Next order of business: hopefully Shibata and the G1.
> 
> Fuckin A Gedo way to have your finger on the pulse of what the crowd WANTS and NEEDS


Funny thing is, despite all of the debate going on here about if Naito would win, my friend who is casual was like "of course they're not gonna give it to Naito."

I think the WWE hierarchy has made people think that all organizations think this way.

I guess that that shows you that the decision really is surprising/ballsy for more casual viewers. Gedo definitely deserves credit, which I'm glad he's being given.

It seems obvious that he's gonna make Shibata.

I've said all along that the fact that company loved Naito even when he wasn't hot, means that they definitely love him now. Don't know why people were so fatalistic about it.

Now how long his reign will be is another question. They're definitely setting it up so that Okada can punish Naito for being so disrespectfull.


----------



## El Dandy

LilOlMe said:


> Now how long his reign will be is another question. They're definitely setting it up so that Okada can punish Naito for being so disrespectfull.


yeah they need to be careful.

I would probably have Okada take the title off of Naito in either October or at the Dome.

Say he just defends against Ishii and then drops it to Okada in June, is that really enough for Naito and the LOS/CHAOS feud? If they do it at Osaka in June, I just don't think it's enough of a run considering how hot Naito and the group are. 

Preferably, I would like Naito to defend against Tanahashi at some point and get a W over him. 

Must say even I was doubtful Okada/Naito would be big enough for the Dome, but I have no doubts now that it would be accepted on that level.

I'm still unsure if they go Okada challenging Naito or Shibata challenging Okada for the Dome. It could go either way. I'm now getting the vibes LOS/CHAOS isn't just a spring/summer program and they're in it for the long haul.


----------



## Corey

Goto is sort of the one guy none of us are talking about here. What if he's the one to step up and challenge Naito at Dominion and... actually beat him!? 

I mean, if you think about it, Naito will have gotten past Okada & Ishii, so he'd logically be the next up.


----------



## El Dandy

Corey said:


> Goto is sort of the one guy none of us are talking about here. What if he's the one to step up and challenge Naito at Dominion and... actually beat him!?
> 
> I mean, if you think about it, Naito will have gotten past Okada & Ishii, so he'd logically be the next up.


IMO the reason why nobody is really talking about Goto this month (unlike the prior 3) is because he has quietly slotted into the 2nd/3rd fiddle spot in CHAOS like most feared.

He's still the same Goto; except this time, instead of wearing white, he's wearing red. Oh, and he also changed his finish. Neat.

Would be fine with him challenging Naito this summer and losing. However, after that Goto should be kept away from that whole title scene until probably 2018 IMO. By then he should have either figured out how to be a different Goto -or- his absence from that scene will have made the heart grow fonder.

IMO Goto should not win the HW title before Shibata at this stage. Even though Shibata has nothing to do with this story, he should take priority in regards to getting opportunity because there is such untapped potential. We've already seen Goto challenge for the title multiple times, be IC champ multiple times, win G1's, win NJC's, main event PPV's. All of those things will be fresh for Shibata.


----------



## Vårmakos

It is pretty much guaranteed that Okada is winning the belt back at Dominion unless they are planning for him to have another redemption story that culminates in winning G1, which I do not want to see again.

Maybe Goto is the one who takes the NEVER belt from Shibata heading into G1.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

I don't see why Goto should win the belt, or even be considered for winning the belt. He's good in the role that he is now. 

As far as I'm concerned, he's behind Ishii in the pecking order at CHAOS. Less over with the crowds, lesser worker and he can't even claim to have "paid his dues" over Ishii. Ishii, if anybody, is due for one.

I believe Shibata, not Okada, should be the man to take the belt away from Naito, once he's ready to drop it (which shouldn't be any time soon). The company has been built around Okada too much and the fans are getting a little tired of his act. Styles, Nakamura, Anderson leaving could've been the best thing to happen to NJPW in recent times because it forces them to pull the trigger on a bunch of guys who have been floating around the mid-card scene, and it will also give Okada plenty of fresh challengers if they continue to book him as the top guy.


----------



## Corey

The Road to Dontaku cards have all been announced. The standouts:

*April 23rd at Korakuen Hall*

- *8 Man Elimination Match:* Okada, Ishii, Goto, & YOSHI-HASHI vs. INGOBERNABLES
- *NEVER 6-Man Titles:* Tanahashi, Elgin, & Tatsu (c) vs. Omega, Fale, & Yujiro
- Shibata & Kushida vs. Liger & Nagata

*April 24th at Korakuen Hall*

- *10 Man Elimination Match:* Tanahashi, Elgin, Tatsu, Honma, & Makabe vs. Omega, Fale, Tonga, Roa, & Yujiro
- Goto & Ishii vs. EVIL & Naito
- Okada & Gedo vs. SANADA & BUSHI

A rematch for the NEVER 6-man titles (Champs vs. Omega & the Bucks) was also announced for Dontaku.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Don't know where to put this, but Roppongi Vice released this:*

https://rockyromero.bandcamp.com/album/six-trees-vice

*I gotta admit, Dustin's Song was pretty sad. :mj2*


----------



## NastyYaffa

Corey said:


> - Shibata & Kushida vs. Liger & Nagata


:nice


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Corey said:


> That still exists?
> 
> Dear Ibushi, please stop fucking around and come back to New Japan full time so you can make yourself and the company a lot of money and make lots of fans happy. WWE has enough talent that they don't use properly and you'll just get injured like everyone else. Also no one watches IGF or Kaiju Big Battel. No one.
> 
> Sincerely, Corey from Wrestling Forum


Hey, I watch KBB. But yea it's not an actual fed. I'm not even sure why he's there. But it's pretty cool.


----------



## El Dandy

Gonna do what needs to done and blow up the page with Naito quotes:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/720537318407294976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/720531842210746368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/720539476343132160


----------



## amhlilhaus

Naito is a world class shit talker

Love it, hope he gets a long reign


----------



## Corey

*05/05/2016 Aichi, Aichi Prefectural Gym
DEAD or ALIVE 2016*

-Naruki Doi Delegate Selection: CIMA vs. Gamma
-Cyber Kong Delegate Selection: Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Kzy
-Naoki Tanizaki Delegate Selection: Don Fujii vs. Ryo “Jimmy” Saito
-Kotoka Delegate Selection: Akira Tozawa vs. Masato Yoshino
-YAMATO Delegate Selection: Jimmy Susumu vs. “Hollywood” Stalker Ichikawa
-Shingo Takagi Delegte Selection: Jimmy Kanda vs. Punch Tominaga

*All selection matches have a 10 minute time limit

*-Open the Brave Gate Championship Match:* Yosuke♡Santa Maria vs. Mondai Ryu
*-Open the Twin Gate Championship Match:* T-Hawk, Big R Shimizu vs. Dragon Kid, Eita

*-Mask vs. Hair Double Risk 1 Year Bald Head Steel Cage Survival 6 Way Match:* Shingo Takagi vs. Naruki Doi vs. YAMATO vs. Naoki Tanizaki vs. Cyber Kong vs. Kotoka

The losers of the respective selection matches will become the delegate for their cage match participant. Their hair or mask will also be at risk in the match. In the event of a time limit draw or other such indecisive finish, both fighters will become delegates.

Inside the cage, a competitor will first have to score a pinfall or submission before they are allowed to escape the cage. The pinfall will free their delegate from their risk. They can then escape the cage and their own risk by retrieving one of the five flags that will be places at the top of the cage.


----------



## Vårmakos

YOSHITATSU is using the Pedigree as his finisher now. :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger

Vårmakos said:


> YOSHITATSU is using the Pedigree as his finisher now. :lmao


It's a legit finisher. You know how many guys HHH buried with that move?

:ti


----------



## El Dandy

Vårmakos said:


> YOSHITATSU is using the Pedigree as his finisher now. :lmao





Ham and Egger said:


> It's a legit finisher. You know how many guys HHH buried with that move?
> :ti












Using the pedigree, switching to black trunks, taping his wrists, and wearing X-Pac's kickpads. 

He legit looks like a bootleg DX HHH lel


----------



## Stall_19




----------



## Vårmakos

Gedo is not happy about Haitch taking his guys.


----------



## El Dandy

Because of the earthquake that hit last week, the Hinokuni show that was to feature Omega/Elgin & Nagata/Shibata has been cancelled.


----------



## Corey

El Dandy said:


> Because of the earthquake that hit last week, the Hinokuni show that was to feature Omega/Elgin & Nagata/Shibata has been cancelled.


Damn, that really blows on both fronts. Hope it's just postponed or they could find another place to hold the show. I was looking forward to that more than Dontaku. :/


----------



## El Dandy

Corey said:


> Damn, that really blows on both fronts. Hope it's just postponed or they could find another place to hold the show. I was looking forward to that more than Dontaku. :/


They could potentially just cancel the NEVER 6-man match and move Omega/Elgin & Shibata/Nagata to Dontaku.

Seems like a simple solution, although that would really stack a B-level show like Dontaku but IDK if they will hold off on those matches until Dominion in June.


----------



## Insomnia

Vårmakos said:


> YOSHITATSU is using the Pedigree as his finisher now. :lmao





Stall_19 said:


>


What the fuck! :ti


----------



## El Dandy

@Corey probably not gonna be happy

Omega/Elgin & Tanahashi/Fale have been bumped to the 4/27 Road to Dontaku show that may not be aired on NJPW. Hopefully they figure it out and get it aired.

Shibata/Nagata and Jr tag titles have been moved to the actual Dontaku show.


----------



## Corey

El Dandy said:


> @Corey probably not gonna be happy
> 
> Omega/Elgin & Tanahashi/Fale have been bumped to the 4/27 Road to Dontaku show that may not be aired on NJPW. Hopefully they figure it out and get it aired.




At least Shibata/Nagata will get viewed for certain though.


----------



## antoniomare007

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x45w19y_daisuke-sekimoto-vs-jun-akiyama-4-16-16_sport

*Jun Akiyama vs Daisuke Sekimoto*

Good match. Jun was outstanding with his focused work. I just think this would've been better with a different result. I want them to face off again in Korakuen, don't care if it's singles or tag.


----------



## Martins

antoniomare007 said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x45w19y_daisuke-sekimoto-vs-jun-akiyama-4-16-16_sport
> 
> *Jun Akiyama vs Daisuke Sekimoto*
> 
> Good match. Jun was outstanding with his focused work. I just think this would've been better with a different result. I want them to face off again in Korakuen, don't care if it's singles or tag.


Sweet. I came here with the exact intention of asking whether Sekimoto had done anything of notice lately, as it's been a while since I'd seen any of his stuff., but this looks great. Gonna watch it right away.


----------



## antoniomare007

Martins said:


> Sweet. I came here with the exact intention of asking whether Sekimoto had done anything of notice lately, as it's been a while since I'd seen any of his stuff., but this looks great. Gonna watch it right away.


His match against Daichi is worth a look too tbh.


----------



## Genking48

Vårmakos said:


> YOSHITATSU is using the Pedigree as his finisher now. :lmao





El Dandy said:


> Using the pedigree, switching to black trunks, taping his wrists, and wearing X-Pac's kickpads.
> 
> He legit looks like a bootleg DX HHH lel





Stall_19 said:


>


That is genious, so great.


the card for Dragon Gate's Dead or Alive 2016


> *05/05/2016 Aichi, Aichi Prefectural Gym
> DEAD or ALIVE 2016*
> 1. El Lindaman, Kaito Ishida, Takehiro Yamamura vs. Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Jimmy Kness J.K.S., U-T
> 2. Open the Brave Gate Championship Match: Yosuke♡Santa Maria vs. Mondai Ryu
> 3. Cyber Kong Delegate Selection: Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Kzy
> 4. Shingo Takagi Delegte Selection: Jimmy Kanda vs. Punch Tominaga
> 5. YAMATO Delegate Selection: Jimmy Susumu vs. “Hollywood” Stalker Ichikawa
> 6. Naoki Tanizaki Delegate Selection: Don Fujii vs. Ryo “Jimmy” Saito
> 7. Naruki Doi Delegate Selection: CIMA vs. Gamma
> 8. Kotoka Delegate Selection: Akira Tozawa vs. Masato Yoshino
> *All selection matches have a 10 minute time limit
> 9. Open the Twin Gate Championship Match: T-Hawk, Big R Shimizu vs. Dragon Kid, Eita
> 10. Mask vs. Hair 1 Year Bald Head Steel Cage Survival Double Risk 6 Way Match: Shingo Takagi vs. Naruki Doi vs. YAMATO vs. Naoki Tanizaki vs. Cyber Kong vs. Kotoka
> 
> The losers of the respective selection matches will become the delegate for their cage match participant. Their hair or mask will also be at risk in the match. In the event of a time limit draw or other such indecisive finish, both fighters will become delegates.
> 
> Inside the cage, a competitor will first have to score a pinfall or submission before they are allowed to escape the cage. The pinfall will free their delegate from their risk. They can then escape the cage and their own risk by retrieving one of the five flags that will be places at the top of the cage.


Go Mondai, this is your time to shine!


----------



## Vårmakos

Kotoka is fucked.


----------



## antoniomare007

HOLY FUCK at the Champions Carnival winner


----------



## DomoDaDude

Happy about the AJPW results. That company has been pretty dull since they lost all those NOAH and Wrestle-1 stars, so this year's CC winner is one interesting enough to make me follow AJPW more frequently again.


----------



## Corey

*LION’S GATE PROJECT 2, 5/19/2016 [Thu] 19:00 @ Shinjuku FACE in Tokyo*

(1) Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Hirai Kuwato
(2) Shiro Tomoyose vs. Teruaki Kanemitsu
(3) Hitoshi Kumano vs. Ayato Yoshida [K-DOJO]
(4) Yoshinari Ogawa vs. David Finlay
(5) Captain NOAH & Genba Hirayanagi vs. Muhammad Yone & Ryusuke Taguchi
(6) Naomichi Marufuji vs. Jay White
(7) Go Shiozaki vs. Juice Robinson
(8) Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Yuji Nagata & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima, Maybach Taniguchi, Masa Kitamiya & Quiet Storm

Matches 4, 6, & 7. Forget about the rest.


----------



## 3MB4Life

Corey said:


> *LION’S GATE PROJECT 2, 5/19/2016 [Thu] 19:00 @ Shinjuku FACE in Tokyo*
> 
> (1) Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Hirai Kuwato
> (2) Shiro Tomoyose vs. Teruaki Kanemitsu
> (3) Hitoshi Kumano vs. Ayato Yoshida [K-DOJO]
> (4) Yoshinari Ogawa vs. David Finlay
> (5) Captain NOAH & Genba Hirayanagi vs. Muhammad Yone & Ryusuke Taguchi
> (6) Naomichi Marufuji vs. Jay White
> (7) Go Shiozaki vs. Juice Robinson
> (8) Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Yuji Nagata & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima, Maybach Taniguchi, Masa Kitamiya & Quiet Storm
> 
> Matches 4, 6, & 7. Forget about the rest.


I'm happy about Quiet Storm being in there but apart from that, not much to see here. Still, for a small special for up and comers it's still a really good card. I look forward to more of these in the future, the last one was really enjoyable.


----------



## Corey

Not sure how I missed this yesterday, but we've got ourselves a double champion!










Sasaki cashed in his right to an anytime, anywhere title shot and beat HARASHIMA for the KO-D Openweight Title after HARASHIMA successfully defended it against Kazusada Higuchi minutes prior.

Varmakos may not be happy about this one.


----------



## Vårmakos

HARASHIMA losing the belt, Team Drift breaking up.. so many feels on that show. :mj2

In all seriousness, though, it's nice to see Sasaki step up. He's been super underrated for years.


----------



## Bland

Enjoyed Omega vs Elgin. Im hoping the last segment with Kenny attacking Tanahashi with a ladder and saying he doesnt want to face him in a wrestling match, leads to a ladder match at Dominion.


----------



## El Dandy

So Tana/Omega in Osaka? ...and that's all she wrote for Omega's IC title run. Started out so hot but squandered it by sticking him with the Bucks and doing goofy stuff.

Tana has to win; if not he would then be winless in like his last ___ big singles matches. Tana is still a player and needs to start winning again. Lord knows he'll do more with the IC than they had Omega do with it.

Interesting they did a ladder tease. No way they'll do an actual ladder match, tho. Gimmick matches like that is something NJPW just doesn't do.


----------



## Corey

Has New Japan ever ran a ladder match before? I know I've seen one in Dragon Gate or something.


----------



## El Dandy

Corey said:


> Has New Japan ever ran a ladder match before? I know I've seen one in Dragon Gate or something.


Not that I can think of or find.

The last gimmick matches I remember them doing are Fale/Makabe in 2014 and the lumberjack match with Tanahashi/Devitt in 2013.

I know NOAH has done a TLC match.


----------



## Sephiroth

Ospreay officially signed with NJPW. Can't wait to see more from him. Ricochet/Ospreay BOTSJ finals?


----------



## JohnyCrown

El Dandy said:


> So Tana/Omega in Osaka? ...and that's all she wrote for Omega's IC title run. Started out so hot but squandered it by sticking him with the Bucks and doing goofy stuff.
> 
> Tana has to win; if not he would then be winless in like his last ___ big singles matches. Tana is still a player and needs to start winning again. Lord knows he'll do more with the IC than they had Omega do with it.
> 
> Interesting they did a ladder tease. No way they'll do an actual ladder match, tho. Gimmick matches like that is something NJPW just doesn't do.


I agree with pretty much all this. IMO they need to have Omega at least defend the title successfully one more time to give him a decent reign and THEN have Tanahashi beat him at Destruction or sometime in the late summer/early fall, they could have some time to build a good feud.

And yeah once Tanahashi started jobbing to Fale at NJC and getting stuck in 6 mans I started thinking they were going to start having him job or move him to mid card for awhile but they need to keep him strong, I'm glad he got over on Fale yesterday or I would have been pissed. 

On a side note Omega/Elgin was a good match, better than I thought it was going to be, there were some great spots in that one. 

Looking forward to the Jr. League, I'm hoping they book Osprey strong, I'm pretty impressed with him so far.


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726469537772654592
BOSJ? :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Insomnia

Ladder match in NJPW? :wow


----------



## El Dandy

They'll actually do a ladder match! :shocked:

"What's that Tana? You're hurting? Here, do a ladder match!" :lmao


----------



## Corey

How sweet is this poster?










Results wise I'm pretty surprised by some of this. Ricochet & Sydal take the Jr. Tag Belts back (what was the point of losing them), The ELITE are 6 man champs again, and Nagata beats Shibata!? EVIL getting a big win over Goto too.

The ladder match is happening!? :mark:

BOSJ Brackets:

*A BLOCK*
● “Time Splitter” KUSHIDA [2015 Winner]
● “Funky Weapon” Ryusuke Taguchi [2012 Winner]
● “The Martial Artist” Kyle O’Reilly
● “Reborn” Matt Sydal (debut)
● “Trickster of Darkness” Rocky Romero
● “Complete Fighter” Gedo
● “Mask de Bushido” BUSHI
● “Mr. Instant Replay” Matt Jackson

*B BLOCK*
● “Beast god of the World” Jushin Thunder Liger [1994 / 2001 Winner]
● “4th generation Golden Tiger” Tiger Mask IV [2004 / 2005 Winner]
● “Killer Fighting Fish” Bobby Fish
● “One and Only Highflyer” Barreta
● “Slick Nick” Nick Jackson
● “The Future of Flight” Ricochet [2014 Winner]
● “Skywalker” Volador Jr. (debut)
● “The Aerial Assassin” Will Ospreay (debut)


----------



## Groovemachine

Ospreay vs virtually anyone in Block B should be great. Also if O'Reilly and Kushida can do half as well as they did against each other last year, we are in for a terrific contest there.


----------



## Insomnia

Good Event.


----------



## El Dandy

Even though it wasn't gonna happen, for a second there I thought Naito was gonna tap

Gonna have to watch everything up to Sanada/Okada later. Read that Goto/Ishii tore it down but poor Goto he is so done; also happy to read Shibata dropped the dumb NEVER title. Next stop: G1 :mark:

No clear challenge for Dominion yet; maybe they let Tana/Omega main event with the ladder match and do a big CHAOS/LOS elimination tag? The title really does need to be defended in Osaka tho.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727471093087350784


----------



## Vårmakos

??? Okada challenged Naito after the main event.

Super J Cup is sounding a lot more interesting than Best of the Super Gaijin.


----------



## JohnyCrown

Wrestling Dontaku was decent. I was completely shocked when Nagata won the NEVER title. I did not see that coming but good for him. I'm getting a little tired of them hot-shotting the NEVER 6 man titles, pretty much any legitimacy the title had is gone in my eyes. The Ladder Match is gonna be awesome, can hardly wait for that one. I'm also looking forward to BOSJ. I'm predicting KUSHIDA vs Osprey in the final match.


----------



## El Dandy

Vårmakos said:


> ??? Okada challenged Naito after the main event.


ah must've missed it while trying to get ready had to be out the door by 8:25


----------



## Corey

Well that's pretty much a guarantee that Naito drops the belt at Dominion...

UNLESS

Goto turns on Okada like we've all been declaring for months.


----------



## HOJO

Best of Super Gaijin :tripsscust

I find it impossible to care about these Jr tournaments, or matches in general it's KUSHIDA. Juniors in Japan aren't this dry New Japan come on


----------



## Miguel De Juan

HOJO said:


> Best of Super Gaijin :tripsscust
> 
> I find it impossible to care about these Jr tournaments, or matches in general it's KUSHIDA. Juniors in Japan aren't this dry New Japan come on


Volador Jr. ain't nothing to sneeze at. You're getting a bunch of Japanese talent at the Super J Cup.


----------



## Vårmakos

AMBROSE HAS FINALLY DONE IT


----------



## El Dandy

taking the title off of Hino

:CITO


----------



## HOJO

Oh wow fuck off W-1


----------



## cablegeddon

El Dandy said:


> taking the title off of Hino
> 
> :CITO


He's 5'10 and his Billed weight is 240 lb

:cal


----------



## Blommen

Watching the show right now and I've pretty much concluded that Shibata has the most believable Offense in all of professional wrestling. That Nagata match was fucking tremendous and I wish they would have gotten another five minutes, 'cause I wasn't even close being done Watching those guys. This had better be the year Shibata gets the title, I Really want to see a title reign from him soon.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## El Dandy

Looks like Naito will accept Okada's challenge on one condition: Kidani must sit front row and watch Naito beat his chosen one. 

They could really make a statement having Naito beat Okada in front of Kidani. Maybe even do a post match like ROH did when Steen won the title and have Naito demand Kidani present him with the title, only for him to attack Kidani (that may be a little too WWE tho). Imagine that Osaka HEAT.

Seeing as this is the last stop before the G1, it will basically break down to what most predicted over the last few months:

Okada beating Naito means Shibata becomes the G1 favorite -or- Naito beating Okada means Okada becomes the G1 favorite.


----------



## Vårmakos

kotoka :mj2


----------



## NastyYaffa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728247290721275908Hmm.. Interesting.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

I hope it's Captain New Japan.


----------



## Genking48

iheartdg.com result for *DEAD OR ALIVE*



> *05/05/2016
> Aichi, Aichi Prefectural Gym
> DEAD or ALIVE 2016
> 6000 Attendance*
> *1. *El Lindaman{W}, Kaito Ishida, Takehiro Yamamura (6:01 Locomotion Tiger Suplex) Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Jimmy Kness J.K.S., U-T{L}
> *2. *Open the Brave Gate Championship Match: Yosuke♡Santa Maria (12:52 Neraiuchi) Mondai Ryu
> _*2nd defense_
> *3. *Cyber Kong Delegate Selection: Kzy (7:40 Skayde Schoolboy) Masaaki Mochizuki
> *4. *Shingo Takagi Delegate Selection: Jimmy Kanda (3:27 Ryu’s) Punch Tominaga
> *5. *YAMATO Delegate Selection: Jimmy Susumu (1:20 Jumbo no Kachi!) “Hollywood” Stalker Ichikawa
> *6. *Naoki Tanizaki Delegate Selection: Don Fujii (4:20 Gedo Clutch) Ryo “Jimmy” Saito
> *7. *Naruki Doi Delegate Selection: CIMA (10:00 Time Limit Draw) Gamma
> *8. *Kotoka Delegate Selection: Masato Yoshino (7:43 Pin) Akira Tozawa
> _*All selection matches have a 10-minute time limit_
> *9. *Open the Twin Gate Championship Match: T-Hawk, Big R Shimizu (16:42 Shot-put Slam) Dragon Kid, Eita
> _*1st Defense_
> *10. *Mask vs. Hair 1 Year Bald Head Steel Cage Survival Double Risk 6 Way Match: Shingo Takagi (Punch Tominaga) vs. Naruki Doi (CIMA & Gamma) vs. YAMATO (“Hollywood” Stalker Ichikawa) vs. Naoki Tanizaki (Ryo “Jimmy” Saito) vs. Cyber Kong (Masaaki Mochizuki) vs. Kotoka (Akira Tozawa)
> *Delegates in parentheses
> -Tanizaki (5:04 Implant) Kotoka
> -Kong (9:06 Double Impact) Tanizaki
> -YAMATO (13:06 Frankensteiner of the Almighty) Takagi
> -Takagi (14:12 Super STAY DREAM) YAMATO
> -(18:03 Escape) Tanizaki
> -Doi (19:42 Pin) Takagi
> -Kotoka (21:27 Schoolboy) Doi
> -(23:49 Escape) Kong
> -Doi (28:44 Bakatare Sliding Kick) Kotoka
> -(31:58 Escape) Takagi
> -(39:09 Escape) Doi
> -(46:18 Escape) YAMATO
> _*Kotoka loses his hair for 1 year._
> 
> The losers of the respective selection matches became the delegate for their cage match participant. Their hair or mask will also be at risk in the match. In the event of a time limit draw or other such indecisive finish, both fighters will become delegates. Inside the cage, a competitor will first have to score a pinfall or submission before they are allowed to escape the cage. The pinfall will free their delegate from their risk. They can then escape the cage and their own risk by retrieving one of the five flags that will be placed at the top of the cage. In an instance where there are two delegates, their representative will have to gain two falls before they can escape.
> 
> Each participant and delegate had a chance to speak before intermission. Mochizuki once again underwent experimental body modification to turn him into Karate Robot Masa. Kong made some improvements and created the upgraded Super Karate Robot Masa RX version. The RX model responds to voice commands and extra rocket punch functionality.
> YAMATO asked Nagoya how they were feeling. He was feeling pretty bad, due to getting stuck with Ichikawa as his delegate. That wouldn’t stop him from sending Takagi to hell, though.
> Kotoka said Vehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh as usual.
> Tanizaki asked Saito for his assistance. Once himself, YAMATO, & Doi were out of the cage he didn’t care what happened. Saito started a Mr. Quu Quu chant, which Tanizaki said was fine for just tonight.
> Due to the draw between Osaka 06, Doi had to get two pins before he could escape. He wondered which one he would release with the first fall. CIMA said that was a good question. But it didn’t matter. Osaka06 would fight until they were both free.
> Takagi said it was time to find out who the real Verserk was. The talking was done. As for Punch. Who gives a rats ass if he loses his hair? He better help Takagi get out.
> 
> YAMATO had a chance to escape in the middle stages but returned to assist Doi. Later, Tanizaki betrayed him as he was close to escape. Referee Yagi was taken out in the late stages, which lead to Takagi and the rest of Verserk unlocking the cage door. They focused on YAMATO until Doi made the save. This was short-lived as he also betrayed YAMATO. He escaped, leaving it down to YAMATO & Kotoka. Verserk prevented YAMATO from escaping at all times until Kzy came to his aid. He blocked a potential Kotoka escape. Maria followed suit. Takagi got back into the cage to attack YAMATO more. Finally, BxB Hulk made his return to the ring to run off Takagi and lead YAMATO to his escape.
> 
> YAMATO shook hands and hugged the three who saved him. Verserk acted as he expected them to act. But his closest friend. Doi. Naruki Doi. He would pay for what he did. But not now. Now it was time for Kotoka to get his haircut. Kotoka tried to escape, but MONSTER EXPRESS & the Jimmyz appeared on the ramp to block him. His escape in the other direction was met with a rocket punch from Karate Robot Masa RX. Kotoka received his haircut, despite great reluctance from Takagi & co.
> 
> Takagi was furious. Kzy? Maria? That piece of shit BxB fucking Hulk? That is who YAMATO was going to associate with? Doesn’t he feel degraded? He better have more help than that in Korakuen next week. Nowhere to run, nowhere to hide. A one-way path to hell. Doi confirmed that YAMATO was kicked out of Verserk. It was his fault they lost the Twin Gate, and they had no more use for him. DoiYAMA was done. Verserk left.
> 
> YAMATO promised to take out Takagi and get revenge on Doi. This error in judgement will cost Verserk everything. He addressed the fans as the final survivor of the cage match. He thanked Hulk, Kzy, & Maria for helping him. Hulk was happy to see YAMATO keep his hair. He’s been out for awhile, but he has been watching YAMATO closely the whole time. He hasn’t been the same recently. More to the point, he feels like they have something in common. You see, Hulk hates that Shingo Takagi guy. Like, really really hates him. He has been on the shelf for six months. His rehab is done. He has gotten into shape. He is ready to come back. If YAMATO was out of Verserk then they should all fight together. To take out Takagi, to end Verserk.
> YAMATO was in tears. He apologized for how he has acted over the last three years. That whole Almighty thing? All seeing and all knowing? He didn’t see or know anything. He wasn’t almighty. Kzy corrected him. They have been together since the trainee days. He knows YAMATO better than anyone. He is indeed The Almighty. YAMATO promised to devote the rest of his career to DRAGON GATE. To raise the profile of the company, help the trainees, and make it fun for everyone. He had one last thing to say. Once again, wasn’t he…and Hulk….and Kzy….and even Maria….just the coolest?


:Vince2 One day Mondai, one day.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

https://cdn.streamable.com/video/mp4/7e4p_1.mp4

Yoshi's Triple H gimmick is so wonderfully horrible.


----------



## Corey

Naito vs. Okada, Shibata vs. Nagata, and Omega vs. Tanahashi in a LADDER MATCH have all been made official for Dominion on 6/19. That's already one hell of a triple stack.

The cards for all the BOSJ shows have been released too. Too much to copy and paste there so you can find them on your own.  The Finals take place 6/7 in Miyagi.


----------



## El Dandy

doing Shibata/Nagata again aw man. So either Shibata loses 2-in-a-row or he gets stuck with the NEVER again. w/e I trust Gedo will take care of Shibata in the G1.

also BUSHI to win BOSJ pls and thx


----------



## JohnyCrown

El Dandy said:


> doing Shibata/Nagata again aw man. So either Shibata loses 2-in-a-row or he gets stuck with the NEVER again. w/e I trust Gedo will take care of Shibata in the G1.
> 
> also BUSHI to win BOSJ pls and thx


I'm thinking Shibata will regain, I think Nagata winning was for shock factor and to have a little transitional champ. Not sure why everyone thinks Shibata will win G-1, I just don't see it although it would be cool. 

BUSHI winning BOSJ would be cool but I'm pulling for Will Osprey. I really think he'll take it this year.


----------



## El Dandy

JohnyCrown said:


> I'm thinking Shibata will regain, I think Nagata winning was for shock factor and to have a little transitional champ. *Not sure why everyone thinks Shibata will win G-1, I just don't see it although it would be cool. *
> 
> BUSHI winning BOSJ would be cool but I'm pulling for Will Osprey. I really think he'll take it this year.


Pretty much just because of logistics and looking at opponents for Okada at the Dome.

If Naito beats Okada at Dominion, then Okada is the 99% favorite to win the G1 and take the title back at Tokyo Dome from Naito.

However, if Okada beats Naito at Dominion like most suspect, then it becomes a process of elimination to see who makes sense to win the G1 and get the title shot.

- Naito? Maybe, but probably nope. I love Naito but you can't give him HW, NJC, and G1 all in one year. Plus, it's a much better story to have babyface Okada chasing Naito to get the title back.
- Tanahashi? Nope. They can't go back to Tana/Okada for a long long time and it's important that Okada main event the Dome without Tana.
- Omega? Nope, too soon. He is not the average gaijin and they will accept him in the Dome main one day, but WK11 is not that day IMO.
- Goto? Hell nope.

So that leaves Shibata. Shibata is over enough and fresh enough to get that spot. There is still 1 vacancy left to fill from the Nakamura, Styles, Ibushi exodus... and have to think that spot is reserved for Shibata.


----------



## Hurin

Better late than never: Dead or Alive is a strong contender for show of the year IMO, although Dominion's card certainly looks good enough to maybe dethrone it.

Also, YAMATO and Naruki Doi were a strong contender for best tag team in the world. Pay your respects 


































Still, super stoked to see what looks like a YAMATO face push to the Dream Gate Championship :mark:


----------



## JohnyCrown

El Dandy said:


> Pretty much just because of logistics and looking at opponents for Okada at the Dome.
> 
> If Naito beats Okada at Dominion, then Okada is the 99% favorite to win the G1 and take the title back at Tokyo Dome from Naito.
> 
> However, if Okada beats Naito at Dominion like most suspect, then it becomes a process of elimination to see who makes sense to win the G1 and get the title shot.
> 
> - Naito? Maybe, but probably nope. I love Naito but you can't give him HW, NJC, and G1 all in one year. Plus, it's a much better story to have babyface Okada chasing Naito to get the title back.
> - Tanahashi? Nope. They can't go back to Tana/Okada for a long long time and it's important that Okada main event the Dome without Tana.
> - Omega? Nope, too soon. He is not the average gaijin and they will accept him in the Dome main one day, but WK11 is not that day IMO.
> - Goto? Hell nope.
> 
> So that leaves Shibata. Shibata is over enough and fresh enough to get that spot. There is still 1 vacancy left to fill from the Nakamura, Styles, Ibushi exodus... and have to think that spot is reserved for Shibata.


That's pretty sound logic and based on the booking style I could possibly see it happening that way although I think there's still a chance for some surprises or a different direction. I could see Naito getting built further and possibly holding the belt till WK but what if they go a different direction all together and say give Tanahashi the G1 and do Naito vs Tanahashi at WK? Or what if they want to give Elgin a bigger push and possibly give him the G1? He did some impressive work last year. With the release of some of the WWE wrestlers I could see at least one of them coming to NJ and that might throw in a swerve as well.

I agree with your scenario having the highest possibility and logic but this is New Japan and they can be pretty unpredictable sometimes, plus WK is 8 months away and a lot can happen in that time Either way I'm definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## Vårmakos

Tana/Okada drew significantly less at this year's WK than the year before. I don't think they can rely on that match up anymore, but who knows.

Shibata/Naito in the G1 finals with Shibata getting revenge for last year would be brilliant.


----------



## El Dandy

Yeah if there is one thing that is for sure about NJPW: Tanahashi will not main event WK11

If he does, it kills Okada because it shows he's not the man and Tana still is. They've spent the last 4 years getting Okada ready to be the ace and it culminated at WK10. Okada has to main event WK11 without Tanahashi. If he's in the semi-main he'll look like a complete chump.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I just finished watching Dontaku and I am pissed Nagata beat Shibata for the Openweight! :jose


----------



## JohnyCrown

Leon Knuckles said:


> I just finished watching Dontaku and I am pissed Nagata beat Shibata for the Openweight! :jose


Haha. I wasn't pissed about it but I was definitely shocked. I didn't see that coming AT ALL. I'm thinking Shibata will regain at Dominion but who knows.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

JohnyCrown said:


> Haha. I wasn't pissed about it but I was definitely shocked. I didn't see that coming AT ALL. I'm thinking Shibata will regain at Dominion but who knows.


I am a big Shibata mark. Nagata looks like a dad.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

This Cold Skull dude is pretty amazing. His in-ring chemistry with Okada was quite poetic.


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs

Can someone point me in the right direction on how to watch that Dragon Gate show that just happened?


----------



## Corey

dmgsdmgsdmgs said:


> Can someone point me in the right direction on how to watch that Dragon Gate show that just happened?


Don't have XWT I assume? No problem if you don't. Realhero uploaded it on his channel: http://rutube.ru/video/person/1067514/

Just scroll down for a while until you see the cage. (Y)


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs

Corey said:


> Don't have XWT I assume? No problem if you don't. Realhero uploaded it on his channel: http://rutube.ru/video/person/1067514/
> 
> Just scroll down for a while until you see the cage. (Y)


Registrations were closed last couple of times I checked. Registered now! Thanks for the help yo for reals


----------



## SolarKhan

Considering that the winner of the G1 could put their "briefcase" on the line anytime between winning it and "cashing it in" at the Tokyo Dome...all bets are off.

Naito could defeat Okada. Someone like Shibata could win the G1, but then lose to Okada at Power Struggle or King of Pro Wrestling and thus...we would get Okada vs Naito.

NJPW needs to start getting more creative in setting up their WK main events. We should not be able to call it a year in advance like all of us were able to do between WK9 and WK10.

If Okada HAS to main event...so be it, just do not make it so obvious and use the time to establish new contenders for next year's 'New Beginning'.


----------



## Bland

With WK main event, id love to see Naito vs Okada vs Tanahashi. 3 ways are rare but Tanahashi is having 1st ladder match in njpw next month, we're already on Naito vs Okada II and surely Okada will be in the main event. Main problems though would be keeping Naito champ as well as winning this years G1 (Because do we really want either Okada or Tanahashi winning G1 again?) 

With Naito champ plus G1 winner, he'd have no opponent so say around King of Pro-Wrestling, Los Ingobernables can interfere in a No.1 Contenders match between Okada vs Tanahashi, leaving no winner with Naito claiming he still has no opponent. NJPW then announce a 3 way at WK. My scenerio is very "American style booking" but sometimes predictable could be good if we get an excellent outcome.

As for Shibata, perhaps a slow build to the IC title vs Omega, either at WK or winning it before to defend against Goto at WK? 

Another scenrio i wouldnt mind would be Omega winning G1 and fighting Okada for IWGP Heavyweight Championship at WK, (with Tanahashi being IC champ), but that leaves Naito in the dark. 

Im also hoping G1 participants this year are Omega, Adam Cole, Elgin, Tanahashi, Okada, Naito, Sanada, EVIL, Ishii, Goto, Makabe, Honma, Shibata, Nagata, Takahashi, Tama Tonga, Tonga Roa, Fale, Yano & Kojima. With the top 4 being: Naito, Omega, Okada & Shibata and Naito vs Shibata being final 2 (Would love to Okada vs Omega at Finals show.) 

G1 Climax Finals could be perfect for Goto turning on Chaos. Best option woukd be against Okada but we dont need Naiti vs Okada III so soon so assiting Naito to cost Shibata would still work and sets up future feuds with Chaos guys + Shibata.


----------



## Corey

IMO the 3 way ship at Wrestle Kingdom sailed once Nakamura left. The big 3 should've been the ones doing a 3 way at the big show (Tanahashi vs. Okada vs. Nakamura). They could've easily done that this past year... but didn't.



SolarKhan said:


> Considering that the winner of the G1 could put their "briefcase" on the line anytime between winning it and "cashing it in" at the Tokyo Dome...all bets are off.
> 
> *Naito could defeat Okada. Someone like Shibata could win the G1, but then lose to Okada at Power Struggle or King of Pro Wrestling and thus...we would get Okada vs Naito.*
> 
> NJPW needs to start getting more creative in setting up their WK main events. We should not be able to call it a year in advance like all of us were able to do between WK9 and WK10.
> 
> If Okada HAS to main event...so be it, just do not make it so obvious and use the time to establish new contenders for next year's 'New Beginning'.


I can agree about them not being as predictable and getting creative, but that bolded part just wouldn't work. Fans would likely turn on Okada for taking Shibata's opportunity after they've waited for it for so long. I don't think it would end well.


----------



## Vårmakos

The possibility of Omega/Naito during G1. :mark:


----------



## Corey

> More details were released for the upcoming “SUPER J-CUP 2016”.
> 
> A first round has been added to the tournament and will be taking place on 7/20 at the Korakuen Hall (8 matches in total). The original event on 8/21 at the Ariake Colosseum in Tokyo is still scheduled and will be hosting the second half matches (4 second round matches, 2 semi-finals and more notably the final match). It was also detemined that New Japan and NOAH will both be hosting the events as they will be offering the most amount of involved wrestlers. Along with information is that All Japan Pro-Wrestling will be offering a wrestler to compete as well.
> 
> ● NJPW - 3 main wrestlers + 1 Chaos = 4 in total.
> ● NOAH = 3 wrestlers
> ● Suzuki-gun = 2 wrestlers
> ● AJPW = 1 wrestler
> ● DRAGON GATE = 1 wrestler
> ● KAIENTAI DOJO = 1 wrestler
> ● RYUKYU DRAGON = 1 wrestler
> ● CMLL = 1 wrestler
> ● ROH = 1 wrestler
> ● Other = 1 wrestler (to be decided)


July 20th, a month before the rest of the tournament? Could that be a typo?

CMLL only gets 1 wrestler.  With Volador being in BOSJ this year, I guess it could be either one of Dorada or Dragon Lee... or Kamaitachi?


----------



## HOJO

*Stardom Cinderella Tournament 2016(4/29/16)*

These matches were all short as hell(10 minute time limit for everything except the finals), so I'll try to describe each 1st round match as short as I can.

*First Round:*
* *Jungle Kyona vs Saori Anou:* This was fine. Saori's figure 3 into a Figure 6 was awful, Kyona looked good tho
* *Santana Garrett vs Alex Lee:*Sucked. Nobody looked good
* *Kyoko Kimura vs Kaori Yoneyama:* Decent for something they gave TWO MINUTES. Should've gone longer
* *Kairi Hojo vs Momo Watanabe:*This was decent I guess
* *Hiromi Mimura vs Mayu Iwatani:* Poor Mayu had to slow down a lot to help this poor woman keep up.
* *Hiroyo Matsumoto vs Kagetsu:* Best 1st Round match of the whole thing.
* Alpha Female vs Queen Maya: Whatever
* *Diosa Atenea vs Io Shirai:* Meh

*Quarter Finals*
* *Kyona vs Matsumoto*: Good for the time it got. Kyona is R E A D Y
* *Maya vs Mayu:* Alright. Mayu's bumping is ridiculous
* *Hojo vs Garrett:* **1/2* Hojo carried Garrett well in Feburary, but this honestly sucked, which I mostly blame on Garrett. The greatest testament to this is the spot in the corner where Kairi and Garrett are basically arguing with each other over who runs into the other, and it's clear what that spot is supposed to be. What a mess
*Io vs Kimura:* ***1/4* Besides the goofy overbooking BS and the finish that made no sense, this was good

*Finals:*
* Hiroyo vs Mayu: ***3/4 This was a really good match, and again Mayu's bumping is ridiculous. Her career's gonna be short bumping like this


----------



## El Dandy

tbh the solution is for NJPW to remove the dumb WWE gimmick of "Winner gets the main event" from the G1 and go back to the way it was. It automatically eliminates 95% of the field. 

I don't think they're gonna give a new-ish winner the G1 and then have him lose the title opportunity (or they won't do it at least until their ME scene is deeper). That would possibly remove any of the G1 rub a new winner would get and could cause more harm than good. Only people who are bullet proof enough to win it and then lose the title shot are like Tana, Nagata, or Kojima. Even then, having one of them win it just to swerve would be stupid because the fans would know that it would not stick so really it's just delaying the obvious. 

However, if Gedo was hell bent on doing a shock winner and taking the title shot off of said winner, then the fall guy could be Goto because Goto is a geek and it would fit his arc.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732139034646994945
It seems like both the bucks are out of the BOSJ .

I wonder if Cole and Page will be replacing them. Would love to see some Cheeseburger in there.


----------



## Corey

I don't really care much for the Bucks in singles so I'm fine with this. Cole & Page would be good replacements. I could actually see Cole winning Block B if he were replacing Nick Jackson and facing KUSHIDA in the finals.


----------



## El Dandy

Looks like Chase Owens is taking one of the Buck's spots.

Maybe they plug in Finlay or someone from NOAH? 

Still hope BUSHI wins pls


----------



## JohnyCrown

What happened to the Bucks? I didn't count on them winning or anything but I still like watching them. Well if the replacements are better then I have no complaints. I'm predicting KUSHIDA or Osprey to win but would be good with just about anyone winning.


----------



## Corey

JohnyCrown said:


> What happened to the Bucks? I didn't count on them winning or anything but I still like watching them. Well if the replacements are better then I have no complaints. I'm predicting KUSHIDA or Osprey to win but would be good with just about anyone winning.


I believe one of them were injured on the ROH shows recently and the other one may have been too. Not sure on the exact injuries but one (I can't remember which) was pulled from the show a couple days ago.


----------



## Vårmakos

I'm hoping KUSHIDA wins so he can compete in G1.


----------



## Cipher

Shibata needs the G1 win.


----------



## El Dandy

ya KUSHIDA could most def win, but would they give him both BOSJ and the Super J Cup? Think he's a virtual guarantee to win the Super J Cup so they can really hammer home he's the junior ace. 

I mean, there's no way he's not in the Super J Cup, right? The SJC happening makes me kinda doubt he'll get a G1 spot. Would be asking a lot of KUSHIDA to do the G1 and go straight into the SJC, but I'm sure KUSHIDA would insist he's up for it.


----------



## Vårmakos

I may be wrong, but I don't think the reigning champion is typically in the Super J Cup (at least, not the most recent tournaments).


----------



## El Dandy

Vårmakos said:


> I may be wrong, but I don't think the reigning champion is typically in the Super J Cup (at least, not the most recent tournaments).


You may be right; the last Super J happened well before I became a NJPW fan so I have no idea. Wiki says 2009 was for a shot at the title, but says nothing on the other years.

I was just assuming bringing back the Super J was 2 fold: 

1. an answer to WWE's cruiser tourny
2. a credential for KUSHIDA to put over he's the junior ace for this generation


----------



## LilOlMe

The Marufuji & Yano vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer Global League Tag Finals match was surprisingly good:
http://rutube.ru/video/a4a30a0bfbb6e8c5b9ae024706b19e22/?ref=search

After the long Fuji face in peril segment, it gets sick. I have never before seen anyone get to their tag partner the way that Marufuji did. So innovative & cool as hell. I love when wrestlers who have been around for a long time keep coming up with new stuff.

The counter sequences at the end were great. Went "oooooooh" in my head at the way Davey countered Marufuji's knee.

Good stuff, and glad I watched 'cause it wasn't something that seemed like it'd be good just going by the title.

Of course Marufuji did like 90% of the work, lol. Never seen a partner do less in a big tournament ending tag match. I wonder if Yano's injured.


----------



## Cipher

Still one of the best themes/guys


----------



## Corey

David Finlay is taking the last open spot in BOTSJ.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

> Hiroshi Tanahashi and Tetsuya Naito were really banged up this past week in ROH. Tanahashi didn’t miss any shows, but he was physically in a lot rougher shape than he was in February, and that was when he was coming off that shoulder injury. At one point in his match with Matt Sydal in New York on 5/14, on a tilt-a-whirl backbreaker spot it appeared that his knee almost gave out. Tanahashi on 6/19 will have his first career ladder match against Kenny Omega.


*Pls be okay, Tana. NJPW needs it's Ace. :mj2*


----------



## Vårmakos

Marufuji is out of his mind comparing CJ Parker to Devitt.


----------



## Cipher

I've heard that Tana moves like an old man backstage because of how beat down his body is.

Watch, though. Meltzer is going to cream himself over that ladder match.


----------



## Corey

Luckily for Tanahashi, he's wrestling in nothing but multi-man tags all the way through BOSTJ so hopefully he'll be good for the Ladder match. Of course if he's not that healthy, may as well just pull him from the shows. Hopefully people aren't coming to these shows just to see Tana.


----------



## Corey

They ran an angle today where Omega took out Tanahashi with a chair after their tag match and Tana had to be taken out on a stretcher. Writing him off until Dominion so he can heal up?
@El Dandy your guy BUSHI kicked off BOTSJ with a loss to Gedo. :lol

O'Reilly with that upset win over KUSHIDA though. (Y)


----------



## Stetho

https://twitter.com/SenorLARIATO/status/733994094108782592

This is one of the most amazing counter i've ever seen, for real


----------



## wrestlekev44

Anyone watch the Super Jrs first show on New Japan World yet? I'm looking for opinions on the show over spoilers right now since I've seen it myself. I thought it was a good start to the tour. I'm not a big fan of stretching tournaments like this out for a month of ppvs but I'm sure it does well for NJPW in the pocket book and that is what counts really. I want NJPW to make money because they have really good talent and the best matches along with ROH in my mind.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Cipher said:


> Watch, though. Meltzer is going to cream himself over that ladder match.


Yes because Tanahashi is still one of the best wrestlers today despite his body being beaten up.

Comm. "Who do you think will win the BOSJ?"
Okada "Ospreay!"
Milano "Seriously?"
Comm. "Why not Gedo?"
Okada "If everybody else was worse then Gedo, then maybe he'd win."
Nogami+Milano "Well, of course he would THEN!"
Okada "I'm starting to think Gedo-san might not be cut out for the BOSJ."

:lol


----------



## amhlilhaus

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Cipher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch, though. Meltzer is going to cream himself over that ladder match.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because Tanahashi is still one of the best wrestlers today despite his body being beaten up.
> 
> Comm. "Who do you think will win the BOSJ?"
> Okada "Ospreay!"
> Milano "Seriously?"
> Comm. "Why not Gedo?"
> Okada "If everybody else was worse then Gedo, then maybe he'd win."
> Nogami+Milano "Well, of course he would THEN!"
> Okada "I'm starting to think Gedo-san might not be cut out for the BOSJ."
Click to expand...

?? Joking?

If not, goodbye push


----------



## wrestlekev44

This isn't a New Japan question but...

Does anyone on here watch Stardom, the ladies promotion in Japan? I just watched Shimmer 80 in Dallas on WWNLive and thought that was a really good card with a lot of solid wrestling talent. Then I watched Stardom's Cinderella Tournament for this year. I think they have some very good wrestling on that promotion but there were some really bad missed spots on the Cinderella show. I mean some of their high spots took a painful amount of time to set up and in a couple of key matches it looked like the talent didn't really know where they were supposed to be. The card was good but without those mistakes it would have been a lot better.


----------



## Corey

wrestlekev44 said:


> This isn't a New Japan question but...
> 
> Does anyone on here watch Stardom, the ladies promotion in Japan? I just watched Shimmer 80 in Dallas on WWNLive and thought that was a really good card with a lot of solid wrestling talent. Then I watched Stardom's Cinderella Tournament for this year. I think they have some very good wrestling on that promotion but there were some really bad missed spots on the Cinderella show. I mean some of their high spots took a painful amount of time to set up and in a couple of key matches it looked like the talent didn't really know where they were supposed to be. The card was good but without those mistakes it would have been a lot better.


 @HOJO is your man on that.

Also probably get more discussion in this thread: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/530311-official-indy-womens-discussion-thread-62.html


----------



## Deadman's Hand

Stetho said:


> https://twitter.com/SenorLARIATO/status/733994094108782592
> 
> This is one of the most amazing counter i've ever seen, for real


*Damn, that looks awesome! I really need to watch day 1.

Also, Tanahashi is out:*










*I hope the Ace gets the rest he deserves. He's been needing it for a while.*


----------



## Cipher

I'm sure Tana will be fine, probably just resting up to make sure he's good for the ladder match.


----------



## true rebel

Hopefully Tana is back by at least G1 Season to kick ass and put on more classics.


----------



## HOJO

wrestlekev44 said:


> This isn't a New Japan question but...
> 
> Does anyone on here watch Stardom, the ladies promotion in Japan? I just watched Shimmer 80 in Dallas on WWNLive and thought that was a really good card with a lot of solid wrestling talent. Then I watched Stardom's Cinderella Tournament for this year. I think they have some very good wrestling on that promotion but there were some really bad missed spots on the Cinderella show. I mean some of their high spots took a painful amount of time to set up and in a couple of key matches it looked like the talent didn't really know where they were supposed to be. The card was good but without those mistakes it would have been a lot better.


That's what happens when you have more rookies than established stars and gaijin(Santana, Alpha) that just suck.
But yes, I do watch Stardom as well as others like OZ Academy, Sendai Girls, Ice Ribbon on a good day, etc. I haven't seen the SHIMMER show, though I did see the SHINE Title match on the Supershow the same weekend where Nicole Matthews and Taylor Made work a match in literal slow motion

Actually, there's something I gotta bring up. I don't know if this information is kn own or not, but there are ways to watch the shows that air on Samurai TV, GAORA, G+, TV Ashai, and the other channels in Japan. 2 places for this - http://mokodojo.net/ where you can watch any of the channels from Japan listed(including the ones I listed). and http://taima.tv/r/puroresuondemand where there's actually a schedule to see of every new airing of whatever wrestling show airs on TV, not including DG and NJPW airings outside of NJPW World. There was just a Stardom show that aired at 9am EST and NOAH right after that. I'll put a review in the other thread, I'll try to keep it short, but the main event was pretty great.

Any questions you or anybody else have for me, I'll be glad to answer them for you, and I very well encourage you to check out more than just Stardom(which is easy cuz there's like 15 or so promotions out here now). I may even do some sort of write-up if there's enough interest



Corey said:


> @HOJO is your man on that.
> 
> Also probably get more discussion in this thread: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/530311-official-indy-womens-discussion-thread-62.html


A better place is here - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...youtube-pay-channel-called-stardom-world.html


----------



## Vårmakos

Sweet sites, HOJO. I've heard of this site where you could watch Japanese channels, but no one ever posts the link. Thanks.

DDT airing! :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734955998608130049
Even EVIL is shooting on Goto now.


----------



## Cipher

Poor Goto.


----------



## El Dandy

It really says something that, in a time where wrestlers have been asked to rise to the occasion and new stars are being made, Goto's stock has plummeted.

IDK how they even get him out of this rut. The fans don't give 2 shades of a fuck about a Goto redemption story and he's the #3 guy in a dead group.


----------



## El Dandy

bushi 0-3 gedo breaking the hearts of all the bushi boys


----------



## Blommen

I feel like somebody needs to tell Will Ospreay to stop making every single highflyer in the world look like shit. Every time i watch a match of his there's at least one moment where I either let out a loud gasp or start laughing at the sheer hilarious insanity of it all. It's like watching a more charismatic Adrian Neville who seems even more removed from the laws of gravity and gloats about it while fighting. Watching him go "cherio motherfucker!" at Baretta while hitting him with a springboard forearm has to be one of my favorite moments from this years super juniors so far. Holy shit, is he good!


----------



## JohnyCrown

El Dandy said:


> bushi 0-3 gedo breaking the hearts of all the bushi boys


Don't feel too bad, my favorite Osprey is 0-2 right now. Don't think either of our boys are making it unless they win the rest of their matches which I, unfortunately, don't see happening. Oh well. O'Reilly and Ricochet are showing some promise and I'm surprised KUSHIDA lost twice already.


----------



## Bland

Can see O'Reilly vs Beretta being the final with KUSHIDA gaining a few wins to get 2nd of Block A. Wouldn't mind seeing a reDragon final as O'Reilly defeating the ROH TV champion to win BOSJ & #1 Contendership for Junior Heavyweight Championship would be pretty huge. 

Im disappointed that both Bushi & Ospreay arent doing well currently but hopefully they get a few wins before the final. It was probably to soon for Ospreay to win this but i can definitely see next years being his.


----------



## Vårmakos

Surprised at how well Taniguchi is doing considering he's a low-card joke these days.


----------



## El Dandy

Vårmakos said:


> Surprised at how well Taniguchi is doing considering he's a low-card joke these days.


----------



## Vårmakos

Taguchi*. 

Similar look, similar name, I mix them up all the time.


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736114808651554816
Ibushi's making big moves.


----------



## DaveTommo

Will Ospreay Vs Richochet.... Wow


----------



## Blommen

DaveTommo said:


> Will Ospreay Vs Richochet.... Wow


I don't even know what to fucking say to that shit. That's the most bat shit insane wrestling match I've seen in years. Just utter fucking stupid and hilarious awesomeness from beginning to end. Absolutely bonkers in all the ways I was hoping for but never would have dared to dream was possible.

Good lord! I need a new set of underwear.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736307748309073920
I agree with Vader way to choreographed.


----------



## Cipher

Vader is 100% correct.

One of the best for a reason.


----------



## Blommen

Vader needs to lighten the fuck up and appreciate the hilarious absurdity of two men doing backflips at each other in a ring prompting a bunch of japanese men to start screaming "this is awesome!". Sure, it wasn't spectacular in a classic wrestling match sense (I don''t think it was bad in this regard either, btw) but as an athletic spectacle it was astounding. Two wrestlers whose athletic prowess has been hyped up dfor months finally colliding and a match that's as stupidly great as one could've hoped for.


----------



## NakNak

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736307748309073920
> I agree with Vader way to choreographed.


Vader is right. That shit is Cirque Du Soleil, not Professional Wrestling.

I have no problem with high flying ACTION and a LITTLE BIT of flippy shit...but that gif is, uh, i can't...

Ricochet is great when he is 100% focused on have a strong arsenal. When he is in "flippy shit mode", he is the worst (like he was some years ago, tbh)

And I can't like Will Ospreay, even I didn't like the match with KUSHIDA (tbh, that was Ospreay's best match tbf)

So yeah, it is what it is, everyone has different tastes, I respect the people who can enjoy this...but me? I'm going to continue to be THAT guy :sk


----------



## HOJO

I've seen a gif of the finish.

That's literally all I'm ever gonna attempt to see if this match. This looks so fucking stupid


----------



## El Dandy

yeah Vader nailed it and is spot on.

tho it is the BOSJ and that sequence is possibly one of the most junior things ever.

remember a few months ago when prophet BUSHI commented and said the junior division was turning into a "gaijin playground?" That's exhibit A B and C. Superkicks and dumb fucking flips.


----------



## Corey

Honestly don't think that gif was all that bad. I've actually seen a lot worse from Ospreay.

Haven't seen the match though. Who knows if I ever will.


----------



## Mr. Socko

They got an excellent reception for it in the arena so we'll probably end up seeing more of this in the future.

Not to my liking at all but the athleticism and timing on show was truly spectacular.


----------



## El Dandy

so have the Twitter fuck heads turned on Vader and cast him into the "go away Grandpa Simpson what do you know about wrestling go shake your fist at the cloud" purgatory with Jim Cornette?


----------



## Genking48

Now I am not an expert in how Vader used to wrestle, but wasn't that just a choreographed punchfest?

Don't see how that's any different.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Meh I'd rather watch that match as it was entertaining as f**k than any Vader match


----------



## Lazyking

I mean you don't have to like something and its not my favorite style of wrestling but honestly i would show Ricochet/Will ospreay to possible fans way more than some classic regular wrestling match.. Which btw, this had all the structure of a match, start off, one gets control, then another gets control, some selling then back and forth... false falls... finish.. It was just sped up like crazy

Was it a believable fight? Hell no but why does wrestling have to believable?.. its fake. I get that we were taught what makes a good match but that doesn't mean that the Japanese didn't love that spectacle cause they did AND that is what matters.. If the live crowd is losing their shit, then didn't the performers do their job?


----------



## Morrison17

An amazing match from day 6 with Ospreay and Ricochet. Pretty much what I expected from them in a ring like NJPWs or PWGs

Hell, Ospreays curses so much. Omega does too, but his cursing kinda make sense and is funny, but Ospreay is just being rude, lol.

And it seems like Ospreay works on some serious pain killers. I loved the match, but he's too young for that shit.


----------



## Blommen

Morrison17 said:


> And it seems like Ospreay works on some serious pain killers. I loved the match, but he's too young for that shit.


Where did you get that impression from?


----------



## El Dandy

Meanwhile, Go defeated Sugiura to win the GHC for a 3rd time and Marufuji/YTR won the GHC tag titles.


----------



## Morrison17

Blommen said:


> Where did you get that impression from?


Well, there were recent reports about him wroking through injuries, and I just got a vibe after watching match against Ricochet. He's still doing his daredevil moves without hesitations and yet the look on his face says that it's incredibly difficult (but not painful).


----------



## Corey

Good to see someone finally beat KES and ending their reign of terror. They were actually just two weeks ago from being the longest reigning champs in company history too. They'll probably just win them right back though. 

Shelton Benjamin challenged Shiozaki as well.


----------



## Vårmakos

> 05/28/2016
> Hokkaido, Wing Sapporo Oyachikou
> 850 Attendance
> 1. Dragon Kid{W}, Gamma, Punch Tominaga (12:35 Bible) Don Fujii, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!{L}, Super Shisa
> 2. Naruki Doi (8:35 Bakatare Sliding Kick) Takehiro Yamamura
> 3. Jimmy Susumu{W}, Jimmy Kagetora (13:54 Pinned after failed chair attack) “Hollywood” Stalker Ichikawa{L}, Shachihoko Machine
> 4. KING OF GATE B Block: CIMA (13:08 Dos Caras Clutch) Yosuke♡Santa Maria
> 5. KING OF GATE D Block: Masato Yoshino (10:46 Torbellino Crucifix) Big R Shimizu
> 6. YAMATO, BxB Hulk{W} (13:37 First Flash) Masaaki Mochizuki{L}, Akira Tozawa
> 7. KING OF GATE A Block: Kzy (15:28 Skayde Schoolboy) Shingo Takagi
> 8. KING OF GATE C Block: T-Hawk (15:45 Night Ride) Ryo “Jimmy” Saito
> 
> Hulk greeted his hometown fans for the first time in almost a year. During his rehab, Dia HEARTS were broken up. But that is fine because now he has YAMATO, Kzy & Maria. YAMATO talked about the events in Aichi, and his recent reformation. Hulk got to the point of this particular speech. It was time to unveil the name of their unit. That name is TRIBE VANGUARD. The meaning is simple. Tribe is easy to understand. In the jungle, you need a tribe to survive. Pro wrestling is no different. Vanguard means the forefront. They will be the leading unit in DG and their name reflects it.


TRIBE VANGUARD. Rolls right off the tongue.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Blommen said:


> Two wrestlers whose athletic prowess has been *hyped up dfor months finally colliding* and a match that's as stupidly great as one could've hoped for.



Isn't this the third time they've fought very recently? doing the exact same bullshit sequence.


----------



## Blommen

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Isn't this the third time they've fought very recently? doing the exact same bullshit sequence.


I can't remember seeing them go one on one before tonight, and I don't remember missing any NJPW shows since I started watching after road to new beginnings. You could be right though.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Blommen said:


> I can't remember seeing them go one on one before tonight, and I don't remember missing any NJPW shows since I started watching after road to new beginnings. You could be right though.


The only other time I've seen them fight was at EVOLVE and no it wasn't the same


----------



## amhlilhaus

That spot was dope

Anything to bitch


----------



## HOJO

amhlilhaus said:


> That spot was dope
> 
> Anything to bitch


It looked stupid


----------



## El Dandy

amhlilhaus said:


> Anything to bitch


...or not everybody enjoys glorified gymnastic routines?

back to NOAH:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736539058067775493
shit is still dire. Drew around 1,850


----------



## HOJO

I'm gonna put some doubt on that number, tbh. 

Time to take it outback imho


----------



## El Dandy

yeah that certainly looks less than 1,800

Whatever it is NJPW is trying to do with NOAH, it's just not working out.

At least since AJPW has become an indy, they've become resourceful and are doing some potential stuff with Big Japan & Wrestle-1. NOAH got YTR and TenCozy for the tag league. Yay.


----------



## Vårmakos

Last year they drew around 2000+ at that venue, I believe. I think it's time to end this Suzukigun storyline and bring the boys back home. I still find some enjoyment in NOAH (they have the best junior division in Japan, IMO), but this shit is getting stale.

In DDT news:








Konosuke Takeshita defeated Daisuke Sasaki to become the youngest KO-D Openweight Champion in history at 21. Oh, and 71 year-old Terry Funk was announced as a _competitor_ for their upcoming Sumo Hall show.


----------



## Genking48

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736769718573367296


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

When I watch a match like Ospreay vs Ricochet, that's exactly what I expect to see. The match is supposed to look ridiculous. It's two top tier high-fliers putting their egos on the line and trying to out-do the other guy.

It's no different from expecting Stan Hansen and Vader to kick the crap out of each other when they had a match (which they did).

Kushida, in my opinion, is doing a pretty good job of keeping it more ground-based. Not every junior should be like Ricochet or Ospreay, but they have their spot too.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736707346626289666


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736876715633303552
While I agree that there is room for different styles of wrestling what he was doing in my opinion lacks the basics of what pro wrestling is in 2 opponents trying to fight each other and has a complete lack of Psychology you can still be a high flyer without doing heavy choreographed shit so while the flippy shit was impressive if I wanted to see what they were doing I would go watch Cirque Du Soleil or Gymnastics.


----------



## HOJO

Every high flyer should see Io Shirai work main events if they wanna know how to properly work a match with their flips in AND use basic pro wrestling elements in their matches as well


----------



## El Dandy

In general, why are Rico, The Bucks, and Joey Ryan so thin skinned?

They immediately get defensive and take to twitter the second people don't suck their dicks etc

Not everybody is gonna love their shit (just like not everybody is gonna love all the other different styles of wrestling), and that's cool. Other people will love it and praise it, and that's cool too. There is a fine line between professional pride and being a baby. Who are the marks here?


----------



## Genking48

People like Vader who think they have somekind of monopoly on what wrestling is thinks that their wrestling is what wrestling should be.

Don't see the problem with the post, he clearly just answers the people saying that it isn't wrestling, all the others don't factor into his arguement.


----------



## The Nuke

Genking48 said:


> People like Vader who think they have somekind of monopoly on what wrestling is thinks that their wrestling is what wrestling should be.
> 
> Don't see the problem with the post, he clearly just answers the people saying that it isn't wrestling, all the others don't factor into his arguement.


I don't think Vader is acting high and mighty, he just has the opinion that there are fundamentals that Wrestling should have.

I agree with him.

The match was fun, but it was mostly two guys saying "Look at all the cool shit we can do," as they no sold each and everything they did.

shouldn't a Wrestling match have realism? Shouldn't a Wrestling match have selling?


Ibushi, AJ, Kushida and many other so called high flyers know that you should ground a little bit of what you're doing. They're Wrestlers not circus performers.


----------



## Blommen

Let's try to find something we can all at least marginally agree on... Hey juice Robinson is just absolutely terrible huh!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vårmakos

HOJO said:


> Every high flyer should see Io Shirai work main events if they wanna know how to properly work a match with their flips in AND use basic pro wrestling elements in their matches as well


Basic elements like getting your leg or back worked over and then doing swan dives and moonsaults all over the place, completely no selling your opponent's offense up until that point? Let's not pretend Io isn't guilty of what you're complaining about.

It's funny, I've never seen any of these old timers complain about the Irish whip, a stable in wrestling and the most illogical move there is. You'd never see someone bounce off of ropes and run towards their opponent in a real fight. In fact, you wouldn't see powerbombs or lariats in a real fight either. Wrestling is not 'realistic'; suspension of disbelief, people.


----------



## HOJO

Not anymore she isn't(kinda)

She was very guilty of a lot of that(and anytime she does that in-crowd moonsault that's gonna kill someone one day), but just watch her matches with Mayu and Meiko and Koguma in the last year and a half. And look it her 2 years ago with Meiko. Her weaknesses are worked out fine since those times and has filled her ace role to near flawlessness(besides the over pushing with 50 belts), way more than I can say about either of those guys


----------



## Mr. Socko

Vårmakos said:


> Basic elements like getting your leg or back worked over and then doing swan dives and moonsaults all over the place, completely no selling your opponent's offense up until that point? Let's not pretend Io isn't guilty of what you're complaining about.
> 
> It's funny, I've never seen any of these old timers complain about the Irish whip, a stable in wrestling and the most illogical move there is. You'd never see someone bounce off of ropes and run towards their opponent in a real fight. In fact, *you wouldn't see powerbombs* or lariats in a real fight either. Wrestling is not 'realistic'; suspension of disbelief, people.


You'd be suprised :lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Vårmakos said:


> Basic elements like getting your leg or back worked over and then doing swan dives and moonsaults all over the place, completely no selling your opponent's offense up until that point? Let's not pretend Io isn't guilty of what you're complaining about.
> 
> It's funny, I've never seen any of these old timers complain about the Irish whip, a stable in wrestling and the most illogical move there is. You'd never see someone bounce off of ropes and run towards their opponent in a real fight. In fact,* you wouldn't see powerbombs *or lariats in a real fight either. Wrestling is not 'realistic'; suspension of disbelief, people.


----------



## HOJO

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736753844089028608It's so great when the lord brings you something like this just to remind you that he exists and he loves you :mj2


----------



## The Nuke

Vårmakos said:


> Basic elements like getting your leg or back worked over and then doing swan dives and moonsaults all over the place, completely no selling your opponent's offense up until that point? Let's not pretend Io isn't guilty of what you're complaining about.
> 
> It's funny, I've never seen any of these old timers complain about the Irish whip, a stable in wrestling and the most illogical move there is. You'd never see someone bounce off of ropes and run towards their opponent in a real fight. In fact, you wouldn't see powerbombs or lariats in a real fight either. Wrestling is not 'realistic'; suspension of disbelief, people.


Say that to every Wrestler who went out there to do just that ever.


----------



## Corey

Blommen said:


> Let's try to find something we can all at least marginally agree on... Hey juice Robinson is just absolutely terrible huh!


I love Juice Robinson.


----------



## Vårmakos

HOJO said:


> Not anymore she isn't(kinda)
> 
> She was very guilty of a lot of that(and anytime she does that in-crowd moonsault that's gonna kill someone one day), but just watch her matches with Mayu and Meiko and Koguma in the last year and a half. And look it her 2 years ago with Meiko. Her weaknesses are worked out fine since those times and has filled her ace role to near flawlessness(besides the over pushing with 50 belts), way more than I can say about either of those guys


I follow Stardom (and joshi in general) closely. I have seen all of those matches. I am talking specifically about Io's matches that involve targeting body parts, the ones with Storm or Dark Angel from last year being the most recent. Her selling-free comebacks are Cena-level. It's no different than when Ibushi is seamlessly flipping everywhere after taking several dragon screws.

I like Io, but until she improves on that front she is not the female Tanahashi. 

Ospreay actually incorporated the residual damage into his comeback during his match with KUSHIDA instead of throwing all of his opponent's work out the window, so I wouldn't say she's better than him. Ricochet is Ricochet.


----------



## El Dandy

Vårmakos said:


> Ospreay actually incorporated the residual damage into his comeback during his match with KUSHIDA instead of throwing all of his opponent's work out the window, so I wouldn't say she's better than him. Ricochet is Ricochet.


That's were it kinda sucks with Will. I've seen exactly 4 Will Ospreay matches in my life so I'm far from any kind of expert on the guy, but I was really impressed with his debut against KUSHIDA. His selling was very good, not many spots/flips just for the sake of flips/spots, and all of his stuff was on point and good.

I distinctly remember @Corey writing he was kinda surprised at the Ospreay praise seeing as selling was an anomaly coming from him, so that stuck out as a red flag for me to watch out for.

Thought he was gonna be different than the other gaijin juniors on the roster, but then I see another couple matches and the bloom comes off the rose. Then this match with Ricochet happened and next thing you he's acting like a child making a mockery of a Japanese legend like Vader?

Maybe the debut match vs. KUSHIDA wasn't the real Will Ospreay afterall? When he was in there with Rico it's like he was a different guy and not in a good way (IMO; others can cream over it, that's cool). Maybe that just speaks to how much better KUSHIDA is than Rico that he was able to pull something out of Ospreay to make him look like someone who is more than just gymnastics? 

IDK what I was expecting from a guy who's 160 pounds and with a flippy reputation, so shame on me I guess. the KUSHIDA match got my hopes up.


----------



## Corey

If you wanna see another match where Ospreay sells well to help your opinion of him, check this one out (skip to 18 minutes): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqNnUIl3SKg

The guy can definitely be considered hit or miss though. Kinda weird it took this match with Ricochet to cause all this fuss.


----------



## RyanPelley

Found via Reddit:



> Kazuchika Okada commented earlier in the current tour that he will do anything for IWGP re-match rights.
> 
> At Osaka show last night, Tetsuya Naito speaks out what he wants Okada to do.
> 
> *Naito wants Okada to run during entrance just like Young Lions. The date Naito demanded is June 3rd at Kourakuen Hall. It is really humiliating for Okada.*
> 
> This event will be aired live in New Japan Pro-Wrestling World.


:lmao


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

I love Naito :lol


----------



## El Dandy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736977560400203776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736978255832567808
god bless Kota Ibushi


----------



## amhlilhaus

El Dandy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736977560400203776
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736978255832567808
> god bless Kota Ibushi


Inoki with the pimp hand


----------



## Vårmakos

>IGF outdrew NOAH in Edion Arena by 5000


----------



## HOJO

*Here are some streaming-related updates:*
*Pro Wrestling WAVE has launched their own streaming service called WAVE Network*. I don't have it so I don't know how it works, you can get it for 800yen/month with a free 1 month trial. Here's a link to it if you're interested - http://pro-w-wave.com/wave_network/

The next piece, *STARDOM World is moving away from Youtube*. Here's the official state from their English social media accounts(they can't be arsed with their website)









Just one more thing: *The link to the live-streamed puro has changed from Taima to PSP-TV*. The new official link is http://www.psp-tv.com/r/PoD an this is the schedule(excluding replays. Yo can check for those on the sites of the networks that show these) from now until the end of June:
*May 31st* – AJPW Super Power Series at Korakuen @ 9am EST / 2pm BST 
*June 2nd* – DDT Audience 2016 @ 9am EST / 2pm GMT 
*June 3rd* – NJPW Best of the Super Jr. XXIII: Day 11 @ 5am EST / 10am GMT 
*June 5th* – NJPW Best of the Super Jr. XXIII: Day 12 @ 2:30am EST / 7:30am GMT 
*June 6th* – Dragon Gate King of Gate @ 10:15am EST / 3:15pm GMT 
*June 7th* – BJW at Korakuen Hall @ 9am EST / 2pm GMT 
*June 7th* – AJPW presents AJ Phoenix vol. 3 @ 11am EST / 4pm GMT 
*June 11th* – Dragomania XI @ 9am EST / 2pm GMT 
*June 11th* – OZ Academy Take Back @ 11am EST / 4pm GMT 
*June 13th* – Dragon Gate King of Gate @ 6am EST / 11am GMT 
*June 14th* – Kenta Kobashi Produce: Fortune Dream 3 @ 5am EST / 10am GMT 
*June 16th* – Michinoku Pro at Korakuen Hall @ 9am EST / 2pm GMT 
*June 18th* – We Are SUZUKI GUN 3 @ 5:30am EST / 10:30am GMT 
*June 19th* – Lucha Libre World Cup 2016 @ 7am EST / 12pm GMT 
*June 19th* – NOAH Emerald Spirits 2016 @ 10:30am EST / 3:30pm GMT 
*June 21st* – DDT King of DDT 2016 OSAKA @ 9am EST / 2pm GMT 
*June 23rd* – Stardom Shining Stars 2016 @ 9am EST / 2pm GMT 
*June 24th* – Dragon Gate King of Gate @ 10am EST / 3pm GMT 
*June 25th* – Wrestle-1 at Korakuen Hall @ 6am EST / 11am GMT 
*June 25th* – AJPW Dynamite Series 2016 at Hokkaido @ 9am EST / 2pm GMT 
*June 26th* – DDT King of DDT 2016 TOKYO @ 12am EST / 5am GMT 
*June 26th* – Dragon Gate King of Gate @ 9am EST / 2pm GMT 
*June 30th* – AJPW Dynamite Series 2016: Day 1 @ 6am EST / 11am GMT


----------



## El Dandy

Still think it's a near lock that BUSHI beats KUSHIDA on the last day. BUSHI is supposed to be one of KUSHIDA's rivals and he needs to actually beat him one of these times, and I think the final day will be the time.


----------



## Stetho

Ospreay finishing last doesn't make sense to me atm...


----------



## parko99

Does Jeff Lynch still sell DVDs? If so, how do I get a hold of him, whats his email?


----------



## Corey

parko99 said:


> Does Jeff Lynch still sell DVDs? If so, how do I get a hold of him, whats his email?


Google searched and found this. It might be old, but give it a shot. [email protected]


----------



## parko99

Corey said:


> Google searched and found this. It might be old, but give it a shot.


thanks mate, i'll try it


----------



## Corey

Only three days left before the final.

*A BLOCK*

~ Taguchi [4 wins, 1 loss = 8 points]
~ Sydal [4 wins, 1 loss = 8 points]
~ O’Reilly [3 wins, 2 losses = 6 points]
~ KUSHIDA [3 wins, 2 losses = 6 points]
~ Romero [2 wins, 3 losses = 4 ponts]
~ BUSHI [2 wins, 3 losses = 4 points]
~ Finlay [1 win, 4 losses = 2 points]
~ Gedo [1 win, 4 losses = 2 points]

*B BLOCK*

~ Ricochet [4 wins, 1 loss = 8 points]
~ Volador [3 wins, 2 losses = 6 points]
~ Liger [3 wins, 2 losses = 6 points]
~ Ospreay [2 win, 3 losses = 4 points]
~ Fish [2 wins, 3 losses = 4 points]
~ Owens [2 wins, 3 losses = 4 points]
~ Barreta [2 wins, 3 losses = 4 points]
~ Tiger [2 wins, 3 losses = 4 points]

KUSHIDA vs. Sydal and BUSHI vs. Taguchi tomorrow. Ricochet vs. Volador and Liger vs. Ospreay on 6/5 and then a bunch of shit could happen on the last day.


----------



## parko99

Corey said:


> Google searched and found this. It might be old, but give it a shot.


Thanks mate, that was it. He still sells DVDs by the way, might be worth contacting because he has SO MUCH puro and lucha


----------



## BornBad

Omega vs Elgin at Dominion is official... Still a ladder match


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738685053790621696
:cry


----------



## Corey

Wow... that's a killer.

I guess it's nice that Omega's reign will probably continue?


----------



## El Dandy

Blessing in disguise; it was dumb of them to put Tana in that situation to begin with seeing as he's been battling injury and never really got that time off he was owed him after Tokyo Dome. Hopefully he'll be good to go for the G1.


----------



## HOJO

Wait a minute

The IWGP Title "broke"?


----------



## Corey

HOJO said:


> Wait a minute
> 
> The IWGP Title "broke"?


I guess a little bit. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738753462972776449
Maybe they'll fix it up and shine it up while they're at it.


----------



## Vårmakos

Looks like Omega's IC reign lasts until September (given Tanahashi is healthy by then).


----------



## Ham and Egger

The title wouldn't be busted if Naito wasn't so reckless with it! :lol:


----------



## El Dandy

tbh the belt has been kinda busted for a while. Going back to like 2014 the belt tip has fallen off, missing stones on main plate, nameplates missing on side plates, and missing some of the round things on the strap.

Kinda hoping this means they're gonna get a new belt in once Okada wins it back. NJPW desperately needs new HW and IC belts made; not a new design cause they're both top notch, just need fresh copies on fresh leather so they look nice.


----------



## parko99

anyone been on http://www.suckmet.com/puro/index.html as i've tried contacting to no avail. Looks like he has a lot of puro to sell though


----------



## Bland

BOSJ tournament is getting very interesting, i can see KUSHIDA winning Block A now or joint with O'Reilly on points. 

Block B is looking like Ricochet but both Volador or Liger could still win. 

Tanahashi being removed from Dominion is disappointing but glad a ladder match is still happening. Wouldn't mind Elgin winning (was against Tanahashi) but Omega still retaining would be best optiom i reckon. 





parko99 said:


> anyone been on http://www.suckmet.com/puro/index.html as i've tried contacting to no avail. Looks like he has a lot of puro to sell though


I design fan art covers in my spare time and get free copies of the sets from DAT in exchange from him using my covers. 

Ive never had a problem with the sets (He's based in USA and Im UK) and they work fine in my blu ray player & ps4.


----------



## BornBad

Tanahashi getting hurt sucks but Omega and Elgin had one hell of the match during the road to Dontaku so it's ok


----------



## Corey

So yeah, Okada is probs gonna get a new belt.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739079248430825472


----------



## hgr423

I really enjoyed Sydal/OReilly from the BOSJ. What is your favorite tournament match so far?


----------



## El Dandy

Not likely, but I wouldn't be opposed to Elgin taking the title off of Omega tbh

His IC title reign has been :moyes8 and kinda cursed from the start (match with Nakamura canceled, match with Elgin got canceled and moved to a tour show, match with Tanahashi got canceled etc) and he's been stagnant as a singles act since February.

I mean, for fuck's sake he's spent more time defending the lame trios titles pretending to be a Young Buck instead of trying to figure out who main event heel Kenny Omega is.

If it were me, I'd do: Elgin over Omega and end NJ Army/Elite shit feud, Okada over Naito and put CHAOS/LOS on hold, then start up NJ Army/LOS and have Naito over Elgin for the IC, and at Tokyo Dome do Naito/Tana for the IC & you do Okada/Shibata for the HW.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

El Dandy said:


> Not likely, but I wouldn't be opposed to Elgin taking the title off of Omega tbh
> 
> His IC title reign has been :moyes8 and kinda cursed from the start (match with Nakamura canceled, match with Elgin got canceled and moved to a tour show, match with Tanahashi got canceled etc) and he's been stagnant as a singles act since February.
> 
> I mean, for fuck's sake he's spent more time defending the lame trios titles pretending to be a Young Buck instead of trying to figure out who main event heel Kenny Omega is.
> 
> If it were me, I'd do: Elgin over Omega and end NJ Army/Elite shit feud, Okada over Naito and put CHAOS/LOS on hold, then start up NJ Army/LOS and have Naito over Elgin for the IC, and at Tokyo Dome do Naito/Tana for the IC & you do Okada/Shibata for the HW.


Omega has clearly been a disappointment as the IC champion. Elgin is quite over with the crowds and a title win would be a boost to his credibility before the G1 tournament, making him a viable contender instead of just a participant that has a couple of good showings.

Omega is just too goofy right now to be taken as a serious threat to the top NJPW wrestlers. A return to the junior division, or a forming a tag team would benefit him more than a singles run right now.


----------



## Vårmakos

I wouldn't say it's a disappointment. The two matches Omega has had over the belt have been great. You're not getting a Nakamura reign out of him, that just isn't going to happen.










F O R E S H A D O W I N G


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

Vårmakos said:


> I wouldn't say it's a disappointment. The two matches Omega has had over the belt have been great. You're not getting a Nakamura reign out of him, that just isn't going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F O R E S H A D O W I N G


It hasn't been all Omega's fault, the booking and the untimely injuries are to blame as well. Matching Omega with the Young Bucks and making him carry and use all kinds of trash in the ring was a mistake in my opinion.

Instead of turning his character into something that can be taken seriously as a Bullet Club leader and main event talent (while still, of course, being Kenny Omega), it appears that they just turned up the comedy aspect of his character to a higher volume, to the point where he's pretty much just showing up with a T-shirt, a mop in one hand and a trash can lid on the other nowadays, looking more like the janitor than the champion of the promotion.



Far away from the epic presentation he had as the junior heavyweight champion:


----------



## Vårmakos

I do agree with the part about his presentation. 

I prefer the coat and trunks to the parody Tanahashi gear he has now.


----------



## El Dandy

Forget getting a Nakamura reign, how about a NEVER-like reign? Kayfabe wise the IC has dropped lower than the NEVER since Omega got it, and that's obv on Gedo for letting Omega get lost in the shuffle with the Bucks. 

He's had the IC for 4 months and defended it once. Instead of defending the IC, he's been busy competing for-or-defending the 6 man titles with the goofs. 

We're 6 months removed from his turn, but remember how big of a legit star Omega felt that night? Remember how big he felt with Tana in February? He's not half of that now (or at least that's the way it feels to me tbh).

Hopefully he gets a reboot of sorts in the G1, but he needs to leave the goofy shit at home (hopefully Bucks aren't even booked for the tour).


----------



## Cipher

EVIL should be the next IWGP IC Champion. He's gotten 100x better since the gimmick change and I think he'd look cool with the title.


----------



## Mr. Socko

NJPW needs to get rid of the cancer that is the Young Bucks. They're even starting to ruin Omega :no:


----------



## El Dandy

Final is Taguchi v Ospreay

the big story here is BUSHI/KUSHIDA as the junior program, tho. Do they do that match at Dominion & push back the BOSJ winner's shot or vice versa?

Also wonder if they'll do the G1 reveal tomorrow seeing as they announced the field at last year's BOSJ Final.

EDIT: also Kyle wasted no time announcing he is going heavy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739808992889733120


----------



## Mr. Socko

Tfw when a guy who's not even the #1 Eddy Guerrero tribute act is your only hope for the BOSJ


----------



## Corey

O'Reilly going heavy is great news. He'll fit right in.



El Dandy said:


> Final is Taguchi v Ospreay


:lbjwut

Taguchi? When did they start taking that guy seriously again? Would've preferred Sydal/Ospreay. They've got a hell of a history.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

I find O'Reilly boring as a singles guy so I don't care much about the announcement but I thought it was dangerous for a guy with diabetes to gain a lot of weight in a short time?

I also agree that Omega should lose the belt it's been cursed.


----------



## Stetho

Will Ospreay is so good, jeez... Love Taguchi too !
I don't really care about O'Reilly too but him going heavyweight definitely is something I'll look forward to.


----------



## Ham and Egger

O'Reilly vs Shibata! kada


----------



## Mifune Jackson

If you were to told me that this was going to be the final going in, I would have thought you were crazy, but Taguchi/Ospreay actually makes sense within the context of the tournament. It's been kind of a redemption story for Taguchi, and Ospreay has used this tournament to make a name for himself. Both rose through the ranks of their respective blocks and earned it in kayfabe.

I actually would have pegged O'Reilly for the finals before the tournament, but I guess since he's going heavyweight, that explains why he didn't make it all the way. Not much for him to do in the Jr. Heavy division if he isn't going to win BOSJ.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

NJPW fans still remember Taguchi as a former multi-time IGWP Jr Heavyweight singles and tag champion, and a former BOSJ winner. He was in "serious mode" for most of the tournament and had good matches with Kushida, Sydal and O'Reilly. I wouldn't have bought him winning his block before the tournament, but he did a good job reminding people that he's not just a comedy act.

Taguchi, as a former tournament winner, would be a credible win for Ospreay if he goes onto win the tournament. Kushida vs Ospreay would've been redundant, O'Reilly is going to be a heavyweight. I suppose Bushi would've been a better choice, but they decided to have him play spoiler on Kushida instead, re-igniting their rivalry.

O'Reilly should be a brilliant addition to the NEVER title mix.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Holy fuck, that Taguchi/Ospreay match was so good. Will Ospreay's selling during the match was so good (that fucking one-legged springboard was awesome), and I genuinely thought Taguchi had the match won several times. Kudos to both guys. :clap

I've missed a few days of the BOSJ, so I should probably start going back & watching the days I missed.*


----------



## NastyYaffa

Deadman's Hand said:


> *I've missed a few days of the BOSJ, so I should probably start going back & watching the days I missed.*


Make sure that you watch KUSHIDA/Taguchi from Day 7 if you haven't seen it yet. Such a great match; my favorite one of the tournament.


----------



## Corey

My New Japan watching drought has finally ended. Time to get caught up in the next several weeks.

*Road To Invasion Attack - March 20th*

*NEVER 6-Man Titles:* The ELITE (c) vs. Tanahashi, Elgin, & Juice - *** 1/2 (Really good & entertaining match, there was just too much hair spray use in the end. Or whatever the hell it is. )

Naito & BUSHI vs. Okada & Goto - N/R (Didn't really care much about the match, but NAito constantly attacking Gedo was :lol)

*ROH TV Title:* Ishii (c) vs. EVIL - Meh (Occasionally one of these strong style matches just won't be my cup of tea, and this was one of the examples. I just felt like it got really repetitive and went on for too long. I really liked their NJC match, but I lost interest in this the longer it went)

---------------------

Congrats to Ospreay for winning it all. Looks like he's gonna get another shot against KUSHIDA at Dominion. Also looks like another god damn 3 way for the Jr. Tag Titles between the champs, reDRagon, and RPG Vice.

Hoping someone makes a pack of all the BOTSJ matches/shows on XWT since I haven't downloaded any of them. :lol


----------



## Stetho

I'm deeply happy for Ospreay, damn


----------



## El Dandy

The Final had 2,167 in attendance and the night before did 1,178.

For reference, last year's final day did 3,250 alone and almost out drew the last two days combined. Should also be noted last year it was in Tokyo and this year it was in Sendai, so yeah.


----------



## antoniomare007

Daisuke Sasaki vs Konnosuke Takeshita for KO-D Title was really fun. Second half of the match was great, only reason I wouldn't nominate for the MOTYC thread is because I wasn't very compelled by the first half. I'm glad Takeshita is getting that green light push. Most promising prospect in Japan imo, I've always liked Daichi but he still has ways to go, Takeshita is ready.


----------



## RyanPelley

Yujiro's acting is too great. :lol


----------



## El Dandy

only 12 more days of Naito's title reign guys :mj2

on the bright side the summer of SHIBATA should hopefully be starting SOON :sundin


----------



## Corey

El Dandy said:


> only 12 more days of Naito's title reign guys :mj2


I haven't brought this up in a long time, soooooo what are the chances that Goto turns on Okada and joins LOS? :lol


----------



## Miguel De Juan

El Dandy said:


> only 12 more days of Naito's title reign guys :mj2
> 
> on the bright side the summer of SHIBATA should hopefully be starting SOON :sundin


i don't think he will recapture the title. okada has no fresh challengers beyond omega, elgin, and shibata. omega and elgin are in the ic picture so that leaves shibata.

naito's reign is gonna be long


----------



## El Dandy

Miguel De Juan said:


> i don't think he will recapture the title. okada has no fresh challengers beyond omega, elgin, and shibata. omega and elgin are in the ic picture so that leaves shibata.
> 
> naito's reign is gonna be long


God I hope you're right m8


----------



## Corey

Official Dominion card:

*IWGP Title:* Naito vs. Okada
*IWGP IC Title Ladder Match:* Omega vs. Elgin
*NEVER Title:* Nagata vs. Shibata
*Jr. Heavyweight Title:* KUSHIDA vs. Ospreay
*IWGP Tag Titles:* Guerrillas of Destiny vs. The Briscoes
*Jr. Tag Titles Elimination Match:* Ricochet & Sydal vs. reDRagon vs. RPG Vice
Goto vs. EVIL
Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI vs. BUSHI & Sanada
YOSHITATSU, Makabe, & Captain New Japan vs. Bullet Club (Fale, Yujiro, & Adam "Hangman" Page)
Kojima, Tenzan, & Nakanishi vs. Jay White, Finlay, & JUICE

Look at New Japan adding all these stipulation matches. And yeah, Adam fucking Page got booked here before Adam Cole did. :lol


----------



## RyanPelley

NJPW added a vid of the Young Bucks on Youtube adding themselves to the Jr. Tag Title match, or so it seems. They mentioned adding an 'over the top rope' elimination rule to the match. Hmm.


----------



## El Dandy

I wonder who represents ROH during the G1? Lethal or Cole? Both?

assuming it's 20, my guesses are:
1. Okada
2. Tanahashi
3. Naito
4. Shibata
5. Omega
6. EVIL
7. Ishii
8. Nagata
9. Tenzan (maybe he steps back this year, but they need his name)
10. Kojima
11. Fale
12. Yujrio
13. Tama
14. Makabe
15. Honma
16. SANADA
17. ElG1n
18. Lethal
19. Goto
20. 

Then pick 1 of YOSHI-HASHI, Cole, Camacho (he probably should be in if he's still 1/2 of the tag champs? UGH), KUSHIDA (he's been saying he wants in all year). Maybe a surprise from NOAH? Not gonna lie, that list is way underwhelming compared to recent years but hopefully new guys will shine. I'm gonna miss YTR it won't be the same without him 

Also Jay White is going on excursion to ROH after Dominion. That reminds me that I totally forgot about Yohei/Sho being in CMLL. Yohei being LOS member #5 upon his return :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos

Ibushi has been announced to appear at Wrestle-1's Yokohama show on August 11th. 

The levels of this guy's trollery.


----------



## Martins

RyanPelley said:


> Yujiro's acting is too great. :lol


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Yujiro reminds me SO MUCH of this gypsy kid I had in my class back in elementary/high school, it's fucking hilarious. Wonder what's happened to that guy nowadays.

The Elite's videos are all absolute gold.


----------



## SHIRLEY

BOOYAKA BOOYAKA 6.19


----------



## Stetho

Vårmakos said:


> Ibushi has been announced to appear at Wrestle-1's Yokohama show on August 11th.
> 
> The levels of this guy's trollery.


More info on this ? Tell me he's not joining WWE pls.


----------



## Vårmakos

Stetho said:


> More info on this ? Tell me he's not joining WWE pls.


It's a one-off appearance. He's done a several of them since becoming a freelancer. I'm guessing he's biding his time and checking off a bucket list of sorts before his WWE deal goes through.

He claims to have something big in store, and I can't see that being anything other than WWE.


----------



## The Nuke

I don't think he's joining WWE. Just participating in the Cruiser Tournament as one of the big attractions.


----------



## Corey

My wish has came true! BOTSJ pack on XWT! :rusevyes


----------



## cablegeddon

Vårmakos said:


> It's a one-off appearance. He's done a several of them since becoming a freelancer. I'm guessing he's biding his time and checking off a bucket list of sorts before his WWE deal goes through.
> 
> He claims to have something big in store, and I can't see that being anything other than WWE.


did he get to keep his njpw-theme? it's my favorite wrestling music of all time atm....


----------



## Corey

Omega & Tonga confirmed for their G1 debut. (No full listing yet though)


----------



## El Dandy

Nagata front and center

Confirmed mega push incoming


----------



## Deadman's Hand

El Dandy said:


> Nagata front and center
> 
> Confirmed mega push incoming


*I would honestly love a LOS vs. JUSTICE feud.*


----------



## Corey

*NJPW Road to Invasion Attack - March 27th*

CHAOS (Ishii, Yano, & RPG Vice) vs. KUSHIDA, Liger, Finlay, & Tiger Mask - *** (Really fun opener)

Kenny Omega vs. Jay White - *** 1/4 (Nice 10 minute match that really allowed White to shine)

LOS (Naito, BUSHI, & EVIL) vs. CHAOS (Okada, Goto, & YOSHI-HASHI) - *** 3/4 (Really, really good main event. Great interaction between Goto & EVIL, a great underdog showing from HASHI, and the ending with total mega-heel level destruction of Okada was fantastic. Willing to bet this was definitely the best version of this tag match that they ran)

Only have the 4/1 show left and then I finally get to Invasion Attack. :lol


----------



## El Dandy

After watching NJPW for 3 years, I have just had my mind blown by reading Bad Luck Fale is only like 6'3

It obv makes complete sense seeing as a lot of the Japanese guys are under 6 ft, but just assumed he was a mountain of a man at least the size of a Jack Swagger


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Honma dancing to YMCA and attacking a mascot.

The mascot no-sold the Kokeshi no respek for the business.


----------



## antoniomare007

Yuji Okabayashi & Yasufumi Nakanoue vs. Hideki Suzuki & Yoshihisa Uto

https://rutube.ru/video/9695d19dd7f3ba627cea761b8b03ab73/

Not sure I can call this a real match but the unadulterated hatred is the stuff I miss from my puro. This was fucking fun to watch.


----------



## JohnyCrown

El Dandy said:


> After watching NJPW for 3 years, I have just had my mind blown by reading Bad Luck Fale is only like 6'3
> 
> It obv makes complete sense seeing as a lot of the Japanese guys are under 6 ft, but just assumed he was a mountain of a man at least the size of a Jack Swagger


Wow. I had no idea. I honestly thought he was a legit 6'7". I'm almost an inch taller than him. That's crazy. 



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Honma dancing to YMCA and attacking a mascot.
> 
> The mascot no-sold the Kokeshi no respek for the business.


Lol!  Great find.

Finally finished BOSJ. What a great league it was! Excited my guy/pick got the big victory, they also built Taguchi back up which I like, made him look respectable again. Excited now for KUSHIDA/Osprey II and Dominion in general. Anyone want to try predictions for Dominion?


----------



## Corey

*NJPW Road to Invasion Attack 4/1*

Shibata & Taguchi vs. Kojima & Tenzan - *** (Some great exchanges between Shibata & Tenzan... and I can't believe I'm saying that :lol)

NJPW vs. Bullet Club 10 Man Elimination Match - *** 1/2 (Man I LOVED the first half of this. So much fun with the iso segments and everyone interacting. Match unfortunately peaked after Elgin's dominant period and the double elimination with Omega, which was really well done I should add. It kinda went downhill from there when Guerrillas of Destiny were in control and I'm not even sure Roa's elimination should've counted, but oh well. Still a really cool match that I hope they more of somewhere down the line. Would love to see LOS get a 5th member and do this against CHAOs. :mark

Okada, Goto, & Ishii s. Naito, BUSHI, & EVIL - *** 1/2 (My prediction stands correct as the 3/27 version of this match was the best. Still really strong work from everyone throughout, but the finish never seemed in doubt after Okada just started running through everyone in the last few minutes. Had to make him look strong before he lost the belt I guess. )

Shoutout to @LilOlMe for letting me know this was up for free on New Japan World!


----------



## Vårmakos

Shibata/ZSJ in RPW in July.

holy fuck


----------



## Genking48

CREDIT GOES OUT TO iheartdg.com


> *DRAGON GATE - KING OF GATE FINALE
> 06/12/2016
> Fukuoka, Hakata Star Lanes
> 1500 Attendance*
> *0. *El Lindaman (5:00 Time Limit Draw) Futa Nakamura
> *1. *Masaaki Mochizuki{W}, Don Fujii (10:43 Hybrid Blaster) Takehiro Yamamura, Kaito Ishida{L}
> *2. *Ryo “Jimmy” Saito (8:49 SaiRyo Rocket) Cyber Kong
> *3. *Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Jimmy Kanda{W} (5:50 Ryu’s) Mondai Ryu{L}, Kotoka
> *4. *Gamma, Eita{W}, Punch Tominaga (12:15 Numero Uno) BxB Hulk, Kzy{L}, Yosuke♡Santa Maria
> *5. *Shingo Takagi, Naruki Doi{W} (14:52 V9 Clutch) Jimmy Susumu{L}, Jimmy Kagetora
> *6. *CIMA, Dragon Kid{W}, Peter Kaasa (18:27 Ultra Hurricanrana) Masato Yoshino, Akira Tozawa, T-Hawk{L}
> *7. KING OF GATE 2016 Finals:* YAMATO (24:15 Cross Armbreaker) Big R Shimizu
> 
> YAMATO & Shimizu had a face off at the top of the show. Shimizu repeated his statement from yesterday. He could take whatever YAMATO could throw at him, but YAMATO had no answer for the Shot-put Slam. Because of that, the 2016 KING OF GATE winner would be Big! R! Shimizu!
> YAMATO said that there was more than just KING OF GATE at stake today. YAMATO is one of the leaders of the current generation. They were still a wall to the new generation that Shimizu is a part of. Shimizu wasn’t going to blow past him so easily. The wall would only get higher today, because YAMATO was going to win.
> 
> CIMA addressed Eita after match four. It has been over seven months since OVER GENERATION started, and Eita has shown great improvement. His showing in KING OF GATE was remarkable. Wins over CIMA & Susumu, and the draw with Tozawa. It was time for Eita to take another step forward. In months time, New Japan Pro Wrestling were hosting the Super J-Cup. When CIMA was Eitas’ age he made a big splash in the J-Cup. He thinks Eita will make a great DRAGON GATE representative. Eita was grateful for the opportunity. He would be proud to represent DG. His confidence grew considerably during KoG. His wins helped him realize just what he is capable of, and he promised to absolutely show the world in the J-Cup.
> 
> Doi taunted the fans & the Jimmyz after the win. The Jimmyz sure sounded like they were going to go for the Twin Gate yesterday. Here there are today losing like a bunch of losers. No way they could challenge for any titles. When you think of the Twin Gate, you think of Naruki Doi. He was going to regain HIS titles. The champions were officially on notice.
> 
> CIMA celebrated the back to back wins for the SuperCIMA-Super Human-Dragon Kid team. He wondered if this was the first time OVER GENERATION has won on consecutive days with the same team. Anyway. The team they beat today are the Triangle Gate champions. This seems like as good a place as any to challenge them to a title match. After some talk, Yoshino accepted.
> 
> YAMATO praised Shimizu after the finals. He couldn’t believe someone who was only 23 was so strong. YAMATO is 35. When he was 23 he was barely even a trainee. He was jealous of his youth. Shimizu, T-Hawk, Maria, Eita. They would be leading the path in the future. The current and new generation would bring DG to new heights.
> Shimizu said this whole thing was like something out of a dream. To make it to the finals only three years into his career. To have a chance on such a big stage. He thanked YAMATO for today. However, next time they have a singles match the only result would be a Shot-put Slam and a 3 count won by Big! R! Shimizu!
> 
> After Shimizu left, YAMATO turned his attention to his next target. He wanted to be Dream Gate champion a 4th time. He called out Takagi. He was the KING OF GATE winner. That gives him dibs on the next title match. Takagi laughed it off. This joker who Takagi beat handily during league play wants a title shot? To have this guy, this weakling win KING OF GATE. The company should be ashamed. This is just the worst. In any case, his answer is “Fuck no”. Fans can boo all they want. That wasn’t going to change things. The Dream Gate champion is superior to the winner of some tournament. YAMATO pressed him further. Takagi admitted that he is getting restless. He hasn’t defended the title in a long time due to KING OF GATE. He is eager to destroy a new challenger. Fine. He can have his match. YAMATO began to respond but was given a Pumping Bomber. YAMATO lost his edge. The war is on. He should be ready at all times.
> 
> GM Yagi came out to set the match. The battle to decide whether the Dream Gate champion or the KING OF GATE winner was the strongest can only take place on one stage. The biggest one of the year. July 24th in Kobe World Kinen Hall. This match will be the main event. Takagi was pleased. Finally, he can put to rest this bullshit that has been going on since Aichi. Garbage ass YAMATO and his garbage ass friends and his garbage ass KING OF GATE trophy were going to be disposed of.


Good for Eita though I am of the opinion that it would be more njoyable (for me) if the DG representative was Kotoka or Doi.


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742245504998772736
nagata's popping off


----------



## Corey

Akira Tozawa, Kota Ibushi, & TAJIRI all confirmed for the WWE Cruiserweight Classic. Full list is out on wwe.com. We all saw Ibushi going this route.


----------



## RyanPelley

Has anyone said when the G1 participants will be announced?


----------



## El Dandy

RyanPelley said:


> Has anyone said when the G1 participants will be announced?


June 27

My guess is they pushed it back from Dominion in order to see if Tanahashi can do it.


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742530911678304257
:mj2

Also gives some insight on why he left New Japan originally.


----------



## Rabid

Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742530911678304257
> :mj2
> 
> Also gives some insight on why he left New Japan originally.


Damn. Seems like plenty of people in NJPW resent him for leaving to go to MMA.


----------



## Cipher

Rabid said:


> Damn. Seems like plenty of people in NJPW resent him for leaving to go to MMA.


Especially


----------



## Corey

Strong BJ won the AJPW Tag Team Titles yesterday. They beat Zeus & The Bodyguard so keep an eye out for that hoss of a match.

Yoshinari Ogawa & Taiji Ishimori won their qualifying matches today so they'll face each other on July 5th and the winner gets a spot in the SUPER J CUP. Obviously pulling for Ishimori. 

ACH will be teaming with Ishimori in the Junior Tag League, making his NOAH debut. There's only 6 teams though and just one block... so yeah. Hope they win it all.

● Daisuke Harada & Atsushi Kotoge [2015 Winners/Reigning GHC Jr. Tag Champions]
● Kenoh & Hajime Ohara [2014 Winners]
● Taiji Ishimori & ACH
● Genba Hirayanagi & Captain NOAH
● Yoshinobu Kanemaru & El Desperado
● Hitoshi Kumano & Andy Dalton


----------



## Rabid

Anyone else hyped for Dominion? Should be an awesome show and I bet it blows out "the greatest Money in the Bank of all time"...


----------



## RyanPelley

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743770205919150080
Good lord, :lmao


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743804068376649728
Book it Gedo.

Would love to see Vader shoot on Ospreay in the ring.


----------



## NastyYaffa

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743804068376649728
> Book it Gedo.
> 
> Would love to see Vader shoot on Ospreay in the ring.


I honestly feel for Vader. Ospreay has been acting real childish about this whole situation.


----------



## El Dandy

tbh Vader and Ospreay both look like assholes right now


----------



## HOJO

I put it more on Ospreay

Dude is coming off like a fucking child


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743761345351286784
Totally.


----------



## El Dandy

Speaking of Strong BJ, just saw the Hino/Sekimoto v Go/Okabayashi match from Fortune Dream

Those fucking big boy CHOPS


----------



## Corey

To everyone that keeps up with Dragon Gate, do any of you know if the 3/21 Memorial Gate in Wakayama show ever made tape? I can't find any of the matches online and there were 3 title matches. http://www.iheartdg.com/0321-memorial-gate-in-wakayama/


----------



## Vårmakos

Code:







Corey said:


> To everyone that keeps up with Dragon Gate, do any of you know if the 3/21 Memorial Gate in Wakayama show ever made tape? I can't find any of the matches online and there were 3 title matches. http://www.iheartdg.com/0321-memorial-gate-in-wakayama/


http://shop.dg-pro.jp/products/detail.php?product_id=1128

The Wakayama show was tapped exclusively for a DVD that comes out next week.


----------



## Corey

*Open The Triangle Gate Championship:* Masato Yoshino, Akira Tozawa, & T-Hawk (c) vs. Genki Horiguchi, Ryo Sumo Saito, & Sumo Fuji (_Champion Gate in Osaka 3/5_) **** 3/4*

*Open The Twin Gate Championship:* YAMATO & Naruki Doi (c) vs. T-Hawk & Big R Shimizu (_Champion Gate in Osaka 3/6_) **** 3/4*

Triangle Gate match was a lot of fun and luckily didn't outstay it's welcome. The sumo stuff made it stand out from being just another multi-man tag too. Twin Gate match was even better imo. Took a little while to get going but I loved the story it told and the exchanges between YAMATO & T-Hawk were fantastic. Great win for the youngsters too seeing T-Hawk is a double champion now (or at least was at this time). Didn't feel like 29 minutes thankfully.

Didn't care for either one of the Shingo vs. Jimmy Susumu Dream Gate matches. Way too much overkill and stupid sequences. Susumu is probably my least favorite main event guy on the roster because he NEVER sells his right arm after it gets completely destroyed in every match. It takes a shit ton of Jumbo No Kachi's to beat anyone too.

Have to praise Dragon Gate for its long term booking and storytelling though. It may just be pure coincidence but there was some dissension and disconnect between YAMATO & Shingo in a tag match they had back in February against Saito & Susumu and now look at what's main eventing their biggest show of the year. Also looking at Shimizu getting the pinfall on YAMATO in the Twin Gate match, YAMATO had his get his win back in the King of Gate finals. Pretty nice how that all played out. (Y)


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744173263790669824


> When he went to the backstage, he did “High five” to a big man. The big man was “Vince Mcmahon”. Ibushi didn’t know who he is. So the staff of WWE were really upset.


:lmao


----------



## true rebel

Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744173263790669824
> 
> 
> 
> When he went to the backstage, he did ?High five? to a big man. The big man was ?Vince Mcmahon?. Ibushi didn?t know who he is. So the staff of WWE were really upset.
Click to expand...

Vince is probably gonna hire him just to suspend him for that.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743761345351286784
> Totally.



Sounds like half a work to me, at this point. Vader's also putting Ospreay over as a "future main eventer", and Ospreay is actually pushing for a match. It's obvious that they can't have that much "heat" with each other. Genius way to build up a match, if true.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744072876525948929

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743812366916161536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743730673937047553


----------



## El Dandy

OSAAAAAKA better not disappoint with Naito's homecoming tonight.

Hopefully Naito retains, but a part of me is worried because Okada.

- Naito over Okada
- Elgin over Omega (with help from Tana)
- Nagata over Shibata
- GoD over Brsicos
- Goto over EVIL
- KUSHIDA over Ospreay
- CHAOS over LOS
- Don't gives 2 shades of a fuck about the junior tag
- BC over NJ Army & Makabe
- 3rd Gen over Young Boys

Being bold with the Elgin pick. If they did do it it would just be for a shock moment and Omega would take it back next chance he gets. Basically most don't think he will win because he's a fill in, but that's exactly why I think they might consider it. They've done it before with the IC with Sombra and Fale. Maybe/maybe not they change the Tag titles too?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Man I really hope Naito wins this and I think Omega should drop the title soon it's been a cursed run though I don't think Elgin is the right guy to drop it to.

Edit-I wonder if NJPW will throw Ring of Honor some scraps and let Briscoes win.


----------



## Insomnia

Poor Captain fucking new japan.


----------



## Vårmakos

SANADA tapped! ROFL.


----------



## El Dandy

Well so much for Sanada :mj2

On the bright side, if Goto wins here (and he 100% should) that means Naito is retaining. They can't have CHAOS go 3-0 against LOS on one card; it would make them look like nerds.


----------



## El Dandy

that KUSHIDA/Ospreay mach was sloppy as fuck considering how nice their first encounter was


----------



## Vårmakos

SAVE_US.BRISCOES


----------



## El Dandy

the ring gear between these 2 teams

this crowd gives no fucks you could hear a pin drop

EDIT: letting Camacho kick out of the Jay Driller lel /woo is going fucking mental

EDIT2: new champs thank god


----------



## Vårmakos

This motherless fuck just kicked out of the Jay Driller?!


----------



## El Dandy

Shibata's got this. Needs to/has to end with them all shaking his hand and putting the belt around his waist


----------



## Vårmakos

Nakanishi should be the final boss of the 3rd generation.


----------



## Insomnia

Are they going to ever clean the ic belt?


----------



## Vårmakos

Tanahashi would not have survived this match.


----------



## El Dandy

I feel like I've been watching this match for an hour.


----------



## Vårmakos

that did not just happen


----------



## El Dandy

BIG MIKE @Corey GONNA DIG IT


----------



## Redzero

FUCKING ELGIN.

Naito better retain...


----------



## Vårmakos

R A I N M A K E R B O Y Z


----------



## Redzero

FUCK


----------



## El Dandy

:mj2


----------



## RyanPelley

Boo.


----------



## Insomnia

Well now.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Okada wins lol


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*You have got to be fucking kidding me. fpalm

Naito was doing such a great job as champion. Why take the belt off of him, when Okada doesn't need a reign right now?*


----------



## Redzero

The Roman Reigns of NJPW

RIP LIJ


----------



## El Dandy

and just like that LOS were killed in one night. FUCK YOU GEDO.

oh god Okada is saying he will win G1 as current champion. WHY. Okada isn't even 30 and he's won more IWGP titles than Chono & Hashimoto and the same amount as Mutoh. I now have no faith that Shibata is even winning a Block in the G1, let alone the whole thing.


----------



## Redzero

Omega better win the G1


----------



## Mr. Socko

:mj2 NJPW parodying WWE


----------



## HOJO

That show was horrible


----------



## Vårmakos

El Dandy said:


> and just like that LOS were killed in one night. FUCK YOU GEDO.
> 
> oh god Okada is saying he will win G1 as current champion. WHY. Okada isn't even 30 and he's won more IWGP titles than Chono & Hashimoto and the same amount as Mutoh. I now have no faith that Shibata is even winning a Block in the G1, let alone the whole thing.


The reigning champ say's that every year. 

Holy fuck if Shibata doesn't win G1. I can't think of anyone else who should.


----------



## NastyYaffa

El Dandy said:


> I now have no faith that Shibata is even winning a Block in the G1, let alone the whole thing.


Same here, especially since he won the NEVER title back. :mj2 Really have no idea who could win it now.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Tana making a surprise comeback to win G1 and give us Okada/Tana at the Dome III :woo


----------



## Rah

Mr. Socko said:


> :mj2 NJPW parodying WWE


Remember when a hand-picked, company favourite yet fan hated wrestler won the royal rumble G1, received monumentous boos, forced the company to retread and change the main event for WrestlemaniaKingdom to get a better draw and save face? That was in 2013, before Bryan. I guess WWE/NJPW are even, now.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Redzero said:


> Omega better win the G1


If they didn't let AJ win the G1 no way in hell is Omega winning, he'll probably end up defending the IC belt at WK against Tanahashi


----------



## Redzero

If Okada wins the G1...


----------



## ShadowSucks92

NastyYaffa said:


> Same here, especially since he won the NEVER title back. :mj2 Really have no idea who could win it now.


Some people are saying Naito will win, but I really don't wanna see Naito vs Okada again, rather have Okada/Naito vs Shibata


----------



## El Dandy

- BC/NJ Army - missed it
- CHAOS/LOS - was a perfectly fine match. YOSHI-HASHI making SANADA tap tho
- Goto/EVIL - a perfectly fine match. Goto gets a win. yay. I guess.
- Who cares about the jr tag teams
- KUSHIDA/Ospreay - very sloppy stuff and expected much better. Not nearly as good as their Invasion Attack match.
- GoD/Briscos - was okay. Camacho kicking out of the Jay Driller was fucking ridiculous
- Nagata/Shibata - was very good. Storyline complete
- Omega/Elgin - was very good but short of being great. Literally went 10-15 minutes too long; was not surprised to see the time was 33 minutes. Better than any WWE ladder match I've seen since Christian/Del Rio so there's that. If they had cut it down I would've liked it more. Elgin winnnig was a great moment.
- Naito/Okada - very good but the ending leaves a bad taste. Fuck Gedo and I hope he has a miserable father's day

Was honestly probably the worst NJPW event this year. Now go compare this show to last year's Dominion. It's like comparing aid's to iced cream.


----------



## El Dandy

Vårmakos said:


> The reigning champ say's that every year.
> 
> Holy fuck if Shibata doesn't win G1. I can't think of anyone else who should.


I know, but after tonight I have never believed that statement more in my life than I do right now. Don't know how anybody can have faith in Shibata after how Naito just got fucked. It's Okada's world, everybody else is just wrestling in it.

Naito is done. Not done as a main event challenger because they literally only have Okada and Tanahashi as main guys and thy will need geeks to beat, but the lightening that Naito and LOS had has been let out of the bottle. They will never be able to replicate the run they were just on. Even if the plan is to hotshot it back to him or have him win the G1 and rematch at Tokyo Dome or whatever... no. it's over. There's nothing more to be done. CHAOS just swept LOS and Okada beat Naito clean. There is no more story left to tell.

If Tana didn't get hurt, he was winning the IC tonight so it would've been back to Okada/Tana being the 1/2 punch like always. 

This is like WWE in 2011 when they had Punk and Christian as champions for a moment, but they went "LOL just kidding" and default right back onto Cena and Orton. God forbid somebody else gets a taste.

like what the fuck is even gonna main event after the G1? Okada has already faced everybody. and to add insult to injury, the show was the worst NJPW show of the year


----------



## PanopticonPrime

So WWE raids NJPW's talent and NJPW get WWE's booking in return?


----------



## NastyYaffa

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Some people are saying Naito will win, but I really don't wanna see Naito vs Okada again, rather have Okada/Naito vs Shibata


Can't really see them doing Naito/Okada again, because it happened 2 times this year already. Maybe they will just do Okada vs. Tanahashi again. :side: But yeah, I am with you, I would love to see Shibata main event WK, but I just can't see it happening at this point, sadly.


----------



## El Dandy

Final thoughts:

Fuck Gedo.


----------



## Lazyking

The live reaction to Okada winning was gigantic though. I mean sure they could have built it up more maybe at the dome but from a live crowd perspective,it worked.

And I wanted Naito to win. Maybe Naito wins it back at the dome


----------



## RyanPelley

The worst part about this; Wanted Naito to win G1 as the Champion, so he could book an entire show.


----------



## The Nuke

Okay, some of you are apparently mad that your guy didn't win. But Naito is fine, and I have no doubt that he'll be booked strong in the G1, maybe even win it. In fact i'd say Okada vs Naito is the WK Main Event.

Okada is the face of the company now. NJ will revolve around him. This however isn't like WWE where the face is booked at the expense of everyone else. This is just another chapter.


----------



## Corey

FUCK YEAH BRISCOES! :mark: Love that result, but Adam Page and Yujiro as the first challengers? :lol



El Dandy said:


> BIG MIKE @Corey GONNA DIG IT


Damn, I was hoping this mention was gonna say "Corey called it! Goto turns on Okada and joins LOS!" :lol But my god, 33 minutes? Can't wait to watch that one... :side:

Some of these results I truly don't understand. KUSHIDA retaining is the only one I really get because I think BUSHI will eventually beat him, but Shibata getting the NEVER Title back I don't get (please still win G1 Shibata), and the Jr. Tag Titles are a joke to this point. 

Looks like they're setting up The ELITE vs. Elgin, Sydal, & Ricochet for the NEVER Titles?

At this point I have absolutely no idea who wins the G1. Tanahashi road to recovery story and he wins again? No thank you. Okada wins again? ABsolutely no fucking thank you. Naito? Well I feel like he's already has his moments this year and probably won't be getting another one. That literally only leaves Shibata... PLEASE SAVE US. Omega doesn't have a chance.


----------



## SolarKhan

I only caught the final three matches.

Shibata winning made total sense in my opinion. It was a feel good moment for "Blue Justice" and a fitting end to this story. Shibata's stock continues to rise.

The IC title match was a clusterfuck no matter what happened. I am glad it was over booked and stuffed with WWE style shenanigans. It sets up the NEVER 6 man title match, AND Elgin finally had his moment. The only down side? Omega looked like a total chicken shit champion but in the most entertaining way though lol. Omega does need a few serious wins to recoup as far as looking like a "serious" competitior and not a jokester of a wrestler ala Cpt. New Japan.

The World title match delivered. Where most of you are so upset that Naito lost, which to be honest, I am a bit sour on too because I was enjoying his run...HOWEVER...Naito kicked out of the Rain Maker clothesline at the point where everyone in that arena thought the match was over. It was amazing. The reaction to that kick out made Naito look so damn tough. He showed hunger, heart, spirit. He was a champion in defeat.

LOS are not burried, but this is the turning point for the group as far as story goes. They need to either come back strong..or fizzle. Time to decide. Bullet Club went through the same thing between the "Prince" and "Phenomenal" Chapters of their ongoing story. This chapter of "The Cleaner" is showing that the group is splintering into factions slowly but surely. Hopefully, LOS does not fizzle .

I hope Gedo has the balls to book Naito defeating Okada in the Dome for the title. Take a risk Gedo!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Man Naito really should of held the title til WK then be defeated by Okada especially due to what happened at WK 8.

I don't like Big Mike winning the title either.


----------



## SolarKhan

Okay I went back and saw the event until the shibata match. So I caught up:

You guys that stated LOS was dead...exaggerated the hell out of the whole thing. LOS lost...but they weren't horrible. Sonada tapping out to Yoshi was totally unexpected and an awesome moment for the runt of the Chaos litter. I was happy for Yoshi. I never liked Evil due to well..his bland name. So watching him lose is no big loss. It honestly seems like LOS just needs to replace those two men with two more prominent members. I can only wish right?

The young bucks win again and while it may seem uncool to us...the audience loves them.

The Briscoes winning the tag titles was a relief. The Goons of Destiny are not worthy successors to Gallows and Anderson when it comes to Bullet Club. It was a nice shock.

Yujiro and the Hangman coming out was not needed, but at least now we know the next challengers.

Tonight highlighted the need for more jr tag teams, and for more tag teams in general. I mean seriously...how many variations of Bullet Club tag teams can we get?

Also, I realized NJPW is slow becoming more and more like WWE. I shudder to think and hope not, but the audience seems to be responding to the western antics.

Definitely not their best show. It was average.


----------



## Corey

SolarKhan said:


> I hope Gedo has the balls to book Naito defeating Okada in the Dome for the title. Take a risk Gedo!


While that would be pretty neat if it happened, I just really want some variety in main events when it comes to Wrestle Kingdom. I haven't cared much about the last two Tanahashi/Okada matches and just before that we had Okada/Naito for the IWGP Title after Naito won the G1. So many of us are screaming for something different to happen or for it to be not so predictable, ya know? Okada/Naito for the 3rd time in less than a year would feel like overkill imo, but I can only speak so much because I haven't seen the show yet. I'm not going to overreact though because I personally thought Okada was definitely winning the belt back here, just a shame that I was right. I also don't have any idea who's gonna end up challenging him before Wrestle Kingdom. There's almost no fresh opponents left aside from Omega. Still holding out hope that Shibata gets that G1 win.

This is just me spitballing here because there's obviously a long way to go before January. 



SolarKhan said:


> Tonight highlighted the need for more jr tag teams, and for more tag teams in general. I mean seriously...how many variations of Bullet Club tag teams can we get?


I don't think there's a need for more Jr. teams, I think they need to stop doing all the multi-man matches. The division is loaded with talent but it gets old so quickly when they just throw them all together. The four teams they already have (Bucks, reDRagon, RPG Vice, & RicoSydal) should be thrown in with some other variations of teams like Liger & Taguchi or BUSHI & SANADA (idk if he's even a junior), but I think you get my point here. 

More tag teams I can definitely agree on. They have plenty of talent to pull it off too.


----------



## Corey

On a non-New Japan note:

5. *Open the Twin Gate Championship Match:* Jimmy Susumu, Jimmy Kagetora{W} (16:27 Kagenui) T-Hawk, Big R Shimizu{L}

T-Hawk & Shimizu lost the Twin Gate belts in an unannounced title match. To fucking no-selling Susumu.


----------



## Vårmakos

A list of things YOSHI-HASHI does not deserve:
1) Ayumi Kurihara as a wife
2) A win over SANADA


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744525601122320384
Kizuna Road, maybe?


----------



## SolarKhan

If NJPW wanted to truly leave themselves open to unpredictable main events for WK...then they need to scrap the rule that the winner of the G1 goes onto challenge for the belt at WK. It's horrible booking it can only be one of two or three possible G1 winners. This also robs the tournament of elevating a younger talent because Gedo has to then let that talent challenge for the title at WK, which he may not want.

You see what I mean? The G1 stipulation is hindering creativity and performer growth opportunities. It needs to go. The winner can challenge for the title, same as the new japan cup, but the whole "i won the g1 so I have a world title shot at WK" really limits the options as far as winners go.

This would also allow Gedo to react better to trends that develop in the fall.

I honestly think NJPW is due for a triple threat match for the IWGP title as the main event of a WK.

If not, then their options are limited. It's their own fault too. They need to get creative. Otherwise...people like myself will stop watching the shows and just read the results like I do with WWE because I can call their shit months in advance.


----------



## RKing85

haven't seen the show yet. Really surprized they went back to Okada so soon.


----------



## El Dandy

I mean I'm as big of a Naito fan as you will find on this board, but even I have little interest in seeing Okada/Naito @ WK11. 

What more is there left to see between these 2 in this short amount of time?

We've already seen Naito beat Okada and win the title. We've seen Okada achieve redemption and pin Naito clean as a whistle. If the big idea is "Naito wins the G1 and, well, we're gonna do Okada/Naito for the 3rd time in 8 month but THIS TIME it's Naito chasing again because of what happened @ WK 8 etc etc..." then that's weak as fuck. Naito already burned through most of that promo and story in the build to the Invasion Attack match and that's what made it hype as fuck. Plus they've taken the "Okada can now challenge and WIN in the Dome main event cause he's never done that yet" card out of the deck. 

If they are planning Okada/Naito for the Dome, imo it makes tonight even more puzzling because they already had it set up perfectly. The time for Okada to beat Naito clean and achieve redemption was Tokyo Dome because that's what the Ace does. As it looks right now, they flipped the script for no reason. 

That being said, I'm begrudgingly fine with this result if it is not Naito/Okada at WK because obv they had to get the title off of Naito so they could move things along before G1.

For me it's Okada/Shibata or bust. Either that or Shibata/Naito, but the only way that would happen is if both Okada and Tana got injured and missed the Dome show.


----------



## BornBad

haven't seen the show yet but a lot of resultats are akward. 

Sanada tapping to Yoshi Hashi ???? lel 

Young Bucks again? 

Omega loosing to fucking Elgin of all people for his first PPV title defense? :mad 

Okada getting back the belt so soon while Naito is so red hot was pointless


ugh


----------



## The Nuke

Big fan of Omega, but it seems he's decided he doesn't want to be the cool pre-Bullet Club leader he was, and instead wants to be a cartoon character who carries a broom and puts on semi-hardcore matches with his two 10th grader friends. I'd have taken the belt off him too. I mean the IC title isn't anywhere near it was when Nakamura had it. Elgin probably won't do much for it either, but it may lead to something.

That being said, them taking the belt off of him may just have to do with the G1. He may have a big showing.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Unless Honma takes the belt off of Shibata, I don't see New Japan going any other route than Naito/Okada. I mean, it's clear as day they're doing Tana/Omega when the Ace is rested, they've killed off whatever momentum Goto has, & they're not really doing anything with Ishii right now.*


----------



## Vårmakos

It wouldn't surprise me at all if we get Shibata/Goto again. It's Gedo's favorite match up.


----------



## El Dandy

tbh I don't get the big deal with Shibata having the NEVER title going into the G1. He had to beat Nagata; the alternative was him looking like Nagata's bitch via losing 2x in a row. Story wise he had to conquer 3rd gen before conquering bigger things.

I don't think the NEVER title would prevent Shibata from winning the G1 and facing Okada. Remember Naito was NEVER Champion when he faced Okada at WK8.

The thing that would prevent him from winning the G1 is him actually being Katsuyori Shibata because they don't let him have nice things.


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744793099470180356


----------



## Corey

Kizuna Road cards announced. I'm getting that elimination match I wanted with CHAOS vs. LOS! :mark: No clue why Kojima is getting a title shot in here though. Shibata teaming up with his former rivals. EDIT: Ah never mind, they announced that Elgin will be in Mexico for the next few weeks which is why Kojima took his spot.

*NJPW “KIZUNA ROAD 2016”, 6/27/2016 [Mon] 18:30 @ Korakuen Hall in Tokyo​*
(1) Ryusuke Taguchi vs. David Finlay
(2) Manabu Nakanishi, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV & Captain New Japan vs. Tomohiro Ishii, Kazushi Sakuraba [FREE], Rocky Romero & Barreta
(3) Satoshi Kojima, Yoshitatsu & Matt Sydal vs. Yujiro Takahashi, Hangman Page & Chase Owens

~ G1 2016 announcement.

(4) Katsuyori Shibata, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Yuji Nagata vs. Togi Makabe, Tomoaki Honma & Juice Robinson
(5) *Special Tag Match:* Hirooki Goto & YOSHI-HASHI vs. SANADA & EVIL
(6) *Special Tag Match:* Kazuchika Okada & Will Ospreay vs. Tetsuya Naito & BUSHI

*NJPW “KIZUNA ROAD 2016”, 7/3/2016 [Sun] 16:00 @ Iwate Industrial Culture Center Apio in Iwate​*
(1) David Finlay vs. Chase Owens
(2) Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Tomohiro Ishii, Kazushi Sakuraba [FREE], Rocky Romero & Barreta
(3) Yoshitatsu & Captain New Japan vs. Yujiro Takahashi & Hangman Page
(4) Yuji Nagata & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Togi Makabe & Juice Robinson

(5) *NEVER Openweight 6 Man Tag Championship Match:* [6th Champions] Kenny Omega, Matt & Nick Jackson vs. [Challengers] Satoshi Kojima, Ricochet & Matt Sydal
~ 1st title defense.

(6) *Special Elimination Match:* Kazuchika Okada, Hirooki Goto, YOSHI-HASHI & Will Ospreay vs. Tetsuya Naito, SANADA, EVIL & BUSHI

(7) *NEVER Openweight Championship Match:* [12th Champion] Katsuyori Shibata vs. [Challenger] Tomoaki Honma
~ 1st title defense.


----------



## El Dandy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744743648823152640
Dad Nagata knows what time it is

EDIT: Honma vs. Shibata :mark: oh fuck that's gonna be awesome. Have they fought since their great G1 match from 2014?


----------



## Vårmakos

SHIBATA SIMPLY CANNOT LOSE G1


----------



## SolarKhan

Shibata is too serious to win the G1 and main event at the dome. At least in my opinion. Japan seems to be leaning towards serious competitors with a marketable personality. "The Wrestler" while a kick ass name and a kick ass personality is too serious. Either they need to add a dimension to his character, or something because as he stands now...I just dont see him opposite of Okada at the Dome.

My predictions for the G1 are Naito, Omega, Okada, Tanahashi (assuming he returns in time), or Goto Hiroki.

Long shots? Shibata, Suzuki Minorou ( I can dream too guys).


----------



## cablegeddon

SolarKhan said:


> Shibata is too serious to win the G1 and main event at the dome. At least in my opinion. Japan seems to be leaning towards serious competitors with a marketable personality. "The Wrestler" while a kick ass name and a kick ass personality is too serious. Either they need to add a dimension to his character, or something because as he stands now...I just dont see him opposite of Okada at the Dome.
> 
> My predictions for the G1 are Naito, Omega, Okada, Tanahashi (assuming he returns in time), or Goto Hiroki.
> 
> Long shots? Shibata, Suzuki Minorou ( I can dream too guys).


Said it before and I will say it again: Shibata had a crappy MMA-career. Those things matter in Japan.


----------



## SolarKhan

cablegeddon said:


> Said it before and I will say it again: Shibata had a crappy MMA-career. Those things matter in Japan.


Really? I didn't know that. Wow.


----------



## cablegeddon

SolarKhan said:


> Really? I didn't know that. Wow.


Congratulations you just won the internets. Ok?


----------



## BornBad

The man turned 48 last week 










and won the GHC Tag Team Championship 









Happy Birthday


----------



## Vårmakos

rofl Suzuki didn't formally win the title. He took possession of it.


----------



## SolarKhan

cablegeddon said:


> Congratulations you just won the internets. Ok?



Dude, I don't know if something was lost in translation, but um...I was being serious. I took your comment about his MMA career as a "Hey, this is a fact about Shibata you may not have known." So the 'won the internets' insult...feels weird. Not insulted or anything just trying to make sense of it all really.


----------



## cablegeddon

SolarKhan said:


> Dude, I don't know if something was lost in translation, but um...I was being serious. I took your comment about his MMA career as a "Hey, this is a fact about Shibata you may not have known." So the 'won the internets' insult...feels weird. Not insulted or anything just trying to make sense of it all really.


Sorry.

Wearing black speedos signals that you're legit tough guy and follow the tradition of Gotch/Inoki/Barnett and others. 

Just look at Shibata's MMA-record. It's mostly devastating KO-losses. He tries to play the role of a legit shoot fighter. 

You can't blame the japanese public for being skeptical when it comes to Shibata authenticity.


----------



## Ham and Egger

SolarKhan said:


> Shibata is too serious to win the G1 and main event at the dome. At least in my opinion. Japan seems to be leaning towards serious competitors with a marketable personality. "The Wrestler" while a kick ass name and a kick ass personality is too serious. Either they need to add a dimension to his character, or something because as he stands now...I just dont see him opposite of Okada at the Dome.
> 
> My predictions for the G1 are Naito, Omega, Okada, Tanahashi (assuming he returns in time), or Goto Hiroki.
> 
> Long shots? Shibata, Suzuki Minorou ( I can dream too guys).


Shibata is the only guy in New Japan with that gimmick so it makes him stand out. Now if we had 5 guys with the same look then I'd agree with you.


----------



## El Dandy

SolarKhan said:


> Shibata is too serious to win the G1 and main event at the dome. At least in my opinion. Japan seems to be leaning towards serious competitors with a marketable personality. "The Wrestler" while a kick ass name and a kick ass personality is too serious. Either they need to add a dimension to his character, or something because as he stands now...I just dont see him opposite of Okada at the Dome.
> 
> My predictions for the G1 are Naito, Omega, Okada, Tanahashi (assuming he returns in time), or *Goto Hiroki.*
> 
> Long shots? Shibata, Suzuki Minorou ( I can dream too guys).












All credibility lost m8 srs/not srs

The goal is to sell tickets to the Dome; there is no money in watching Goto vs. Okada in Goto's ELEVENTH world title opportunity. Now consider we've seen Okada/Goto at least once a year every year and it's not like their matches are that great (unlike Okada vs. Tana where it's a classic every time). 

Same thing for Omega; great he's done well for DDT in the past but this is the Tokyo Dome we're talking about and they are not gonna put a gaijin in the main event spot (not yet; especially since he's been a heavyweight for only 6 months and he's a goof. Maybe if Omega gets serious and has credibility instead of acting like a 3rd Young Buck he can look for 2018 or 2019). They need to get new native stars over first and foremost.

There may-or-may not be money in Shibata/Okada, but we don't know yet and there is only one way to find out. The thing with Shibata is he is so fresh to the scene unlike Goto. Shibata has only ever had 1 HW title match and it was literally a decade ago. It's the biggest and freshest match NJPW can give us right now. Despite his MMA failures, he's still over and they adore him in spite of it. Question is will they go for freshness or go redundant with Naito? 

IMO Tana is also off the table they cannot go back to Tana/Okada after the big deal they made about Okada being crowned Ace last year. If Tana is right back in that spot it makes Okada look like shit and a fraud of an Ace.

EDIT: now I'm terrified Gedo thinks it would be a good idea that Goto wins the G1 and faces Okada at the Dome. Imagine the master plan being Goto's redemption ayy lmao


----------



## SolarKhan

Okay Dandy, so you understood why I chose the people I selected.

What I want as a person who has watched New Japan since WK 9? A new, fresh set of world title matches.

What do I expect? Well considering that what I know of the Japanese culture makes me believe they are conservative and really hesitant to change...I expect something I have seen before sir.

Their booking reflects what I just stated too.

I thought New Japan was fresh at first, but when I signed up to New Japan World and went as far back as Wrestle Kingdom 6, I noticed that as the years wore on...they resisted changing match ups that sold tickets. it's like they want the safest thing possible.

While I don't blame them...it can make some of the matches lose their appeal.

As someone mentioned above, despite my reservations about him, Shibata is the only shoot fighter like character on the roster.

We can agree that new match ups are needed and I applaud you for admitting that you are afraid Gedo might think what I thought too...Goto's redemption for "being the bridesmaid but never the bride" and losing so many title opportunities. 12th times the charm?


----------



## El Dandy

SolarKhan said:


> What do I expect? Well considering that what I know of the Japanese culture makes me believe they are conservative and really hesitant to change...I expect something I have seen before sir.
> 
> Their booking reflects what I just stated too.
> 
> I thought New Japan was fresh at first, but when I signed up to New Japan World and went as far back as Wrestle Kingdom 6, I noticed that as the years wore on...they resisted changing match ups that sold tickets. it's like they want the safest thing possible.


Oh I'm with you 100% we all want to see matches we haven't seen that often. As you wrote, we know they cannot help themselves and go back to proven match-ups time and time again because it's safe and comfy. 

However, they really cannot continue to go back to the pat hand or else NJPW becomes WCW 1999. The proof here is Tana/Okada did not do so well last year at the Dome compared to their prior encounters. NJPW is kinda in this jam still scrambling to make new top guys because they just assumed they were set for a few years with Okada, Tana, Nakamura, Styles, and Ibushi as their big bluechip main event guy. BOOM 3 of those 5 disappeared and 1 of them is just worn down from carrying the company on his back for a decade. So really they are left with 1/5 guys.

It just speaks to the bigger problem: the dire lack of depth on the roster. It's basically Okada at the top by himself ---> then Tana (if healthy which is a legit question for the rest of career) and Naito --> then everybody else. And in the "everybody else" category you only have Shibata, Omega (had a great start to the year but has lost his way IMO), and maybe KUSHIDA who are the only potential main event players in the coming years. 

- Goto? No. 
- Ishii? No. 
- Makabe? No he already had his time even though he is awesome.
- EVIL? Who knows he could go either way; the gimmick could be done in a year or they could just love him, he'll be their Undertaker, and be given a huge push in a few years. 
- Elgin? No. 
- ROH guys? No.
- Fale? Fuck no.
- SANADA? IDK.

The good thing with them bringing in SANADA was that it demonstrated that NJPW is willing to bring in native guys who are not their own. 

There are plenty of great wrestlers outside of NJPW in Japan that they should be considering picking up in order to mix up the stale rotation they have right now. They really could have used a Go Shiozaki right about now instead of letting him just going back to NOAH and toil away. They also need to hope that Ibushi has a miserable time visiting WWE and reconsiders coming back to his NJPW/DDT arrangement.

Necessity is the mother of invention; they needed new top guys and they made Naito, are trying to make Omega, and hopefully will make Shibata. The thing is that they will also need to fill the under card spots those guys vacate so they have a strong upper midcard. Where are those guys gonna come from? Some will come from within and they have some promising talent on excursion, but they need to look outside of NJPW for upper midcard guys who are ready to go ASAP.


----------



## Corey

Gonna take a stab at who I realistically think will be the G1 participants:

1. Hiroshi Tanahashi
2. Kazuchika Okada
3. Tetsuya Naito
4. Kenny Omega
5. Katsuyori Shibata
6. Satoshi Kojima
7. Michael Elgin
8. Yuji Nagata
9. Tomohiro Ishii
10. EVIL
11. SANADA
12. Hirooki Goto
13. Tama Tonga
14. Bad Luck Fale
15. Tomoaki Honma
16. Togi Makabe
17. Yoshi Tatsu
18. Roderick Strong
19. Hiroyoshi Tenzan
20. YOSHI-HASHI

Tonga is on the poster so he's confirmed, keep the other one out. I'd have Roderick Strong represent ROH because he's gonna give you the best matches and he's got nothing going on in the company/doesn't need to be protected like Lethal & Briscoe do. My list gives you a lot of versatility and fresh faces, but may lack a lot of big names/matches with the loss of AJ, Ibushi, & Nakamura. Let's hope Tana is healthy enough to go. I left out Yano because he's a NOAH Tag Team Champion and working for them, but he could easily come in and replace someone. I also left out Yujiro because he's shit. I don't see KUSHIDA & O'Reilly making the jump this soon.


----------



## HOJO

The rest of the schedule for the live Puroresu in http://www.psp-tv.com/r/PoD and http://mokodojo.net/ (The ones labeled in RED are in fact live shows)



> June 23rd – Stardom Shining Stars 2016 @ 9am EST / 2pm GMT
> June 24th – Dragon Gate King of Gate Day 15 @ 10am EST / 3pm GMT
> June 25th – Wrestle-1 at Korakuen Hall @ 6am EST / 11am GMT
> June 25th – AJPW Dynamite Series 2016 at Hokkaido @ 9am EST / 2pm GMT
> June 26th – DDT King of DDT 2016 TOKYO @ 12am EST / 5am GMT
> June 26th – Dragon Gate King of Gate Day 19 & Day 20 @ 9am EST / 2pm GMT
> June 30th – AJPW Dynamite Series 2016 at Korakuen @ 6am EST / 11am GMT
> July 5th - BJW Road to Ryogokutan at Korakuen Hall @ 9am EST / 2pm GMT
> July 7th - Dragon Gate at Korakuen Hall @ 5:15am EST / 10:15am GMT
> July 7th - OZ Acadamy Touch Down @ 9:45am EST / 2:45pm GMT
> July 7th - Sendai Girls BIG SHOW in Niigata @ 11:45am EST / 4:45pm GMT
> July 12th - NOAH Navig. with Emerald Spirits at Korakuen Hall @ 9am EST / 2pm GMT
> July 17th - SEAdLINNNG Nanae Takahashi 20th Anniversary Show @ 9am EST / 2pm GMT
> July 19th - FREEDOMS Tokyo Deathmatch Carnival 2016 @ 9am EST / 2pm GMT
> July 20th - Wrestle-1 at Korakuen Hall @ 10am EST / 3pm GMT
> July 21st - DDT Road to Ryogoku at Korakuen Hall @ 9am EST / 2pm GMT
> July 23rd - NJPW G1 Climax 26: Day 3 @ 5am EST / 10am GMT
> July 24th - BJW RYOGOKUTAN @ 2am EST / 7am GMT
> July 24th - AJPW Summer Action Series at Korakuen Hall @ 7am EST / 12pm GMT
> July 24th - Dragon Gate Kobe World Festival @ 10am EST / 3pm GMT
> July 24th - NJPW G1 Climax 26: Day 4 @ 3pm EST / 8pm GMT
> July 28th - AJPW Summer Action Series @ 9am EST / 2pm GMT
> July 30th - NJPW G1 Climax 26: Day 8 @ 4:30am EST / 9:30am GMT
> July 31st - NJPW G1 Climax 26: Day 9 @ 2:30am EST / 7:30am GMT


Live DDT at Midnight :moyes1


----------



## BKKsoulcity

it's going to be Naito vs. Okada at WK again knowing how NJPW do their booking


----------



## flag sabbath

I'm guessing they're too proud to settle for 'WrestleKingdom In Ryogoku' because they'd be lucky to fill Sumo Hall at this rate.


----------



## JohnyCrown

Oh my. Finished Dominion and enjoyed it for the most part.

Overall I give it 8.2/10. I got 5 out of 10 match predictions correct. At least it isn't as predictable as some promotions. 

I think it was dumb to give the Jr. Tag Titles to Young Bucks considering they already have the NEVER 6-Man Tag Titles, Matt Sydal & Ricochet should have retained so it doesn't become a hot potato title, which it has been lately. 

They really need to build their heavyweight tag division, they have no real teams (except 2), just mish-mashes of guys. They could use a couple more solid teams IMO.

Figured Shibata would regain and liked the ending.

I consider the ladder match MOTN, I really enjoyed it even with all the antics, not sure how I feel about Elgin winning but I'll ride with it, he might do a good job with it after they botched Omega's push. 

Lukewarm on Naito dropping the title already but we'll see what happens.

G1 will be interesting and unpredictable, at least for me.


----------



## Vårmakos

Good Guy Taichi is going viral. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744213678874976256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745269388647948289
SZKG J Cup rep pls.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

cablegeddon said:


> Said it before and I will say it again: Shibata had a crappy MMA-career. Those things matter in Japan.


So did Nagata, Jushin Liger, etc.

NJPW doesn't care that Shibata had a crappy MMA career. They only care that he chose MMA fighting over pro wrestling, when NJPW was losing fans to MMA. That's the only thing that has been holding him back.

Shibata, in my opinion, is the finest pro wrestler there is, and nobody deserves to win the G1 tournament more than him. He just received the ultimate show of respect from NJPW's legends, the timing is perfect for him to have a big run.


----------



## HOJO

Because this is 2016 and shit isn't wild enough...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745573754315505665
Also apparently Stardom's 5 Star Grand Prix is gonna have *6 gaijin* in a tournament that usually has 12 workers in it, so they would be taking up half of it probably.

That sounds brutally awful and honestly worse than New Japan's obsession with them


----------



## Dead Seabed

A few notes from Dominion. 

- garbage cans in a NJPW ring :mckinney

- holy gaijin obsession. Just sign Sekimoto and/or Shiozaki already ffs 

- Makabe belongs in that ring. The man is super popular, marketable and always a safe bet. Cut that goofball Kenny out and have Elgin wreak havoc against a heel Togi, arm in chains and all

- Shibata is a beast


----------



## El Dandy

Agreed they need to do Makabe/Elgin. Would be intense.

Gaijin obsession will only get worse; god help us if Adam Cole is in the G1 it's gonna be rando people just popping in the thread going "BAY BAY" every time he takes a shit.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

HOJO said:


> Because this is 2016 and shit isn't wild enough...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745573754315505665
> Also apparently Stardom's 5 Star Grand Prix is gonna have *6 gaijin* in a tournament that usually has 12 workers in it, so they would be taking up half of it probably.
> 
> That sounds brutally awful and honestly worse than New Japan's obsession with them


Gaijin have been part of Japanese wrestling since its inception. Why are you mad now? 
Chill out.


----------



## HOJO

Because it's part of Stardom's problem now. Hell, their "top" heel faction(Oedo Tai) is literally 2 freelancers(one who's retiring before the year ends or something like that), one Stardom signed talent who's also gaijin, pretty much a jobber and almost had to go back to America early on this year, and every other gaijin they bring in for 3 months, and as of August there would've only been 2 members they bothered bringing back. That group has legit go away heat from me. Having an entire half of your big 8-night round robin tournament dedicated to gaijin, some who are okay yet the majority of the others who our just not good or flat out suck(and apparently 4 new ones so preparation for all the literally dead heat they get, included with what I mentioned earlier, that's unnecessarily excessive.

Is it THAT hard to get some top quality freelancers people actually know to fill it up? Jesus


----------



## Miguel De Juan

HOJO said:


> Because it's part of Stardom's problem now. Hell, their "top" heel faction(Oedo Tai) is literally 2 freelancers(one who's retiring before the year ends or something like that), one Stardom signed talent who's also gaijin, pretty much a jobber and almost had to go back to America early on this year, and every other gaijin they bring in for 3 months, and as of August there would've only been 2 members they bothered bringing back. That group has legit go away heat from me. Having an entire half of your big 8-night round robin tournament dedicated to gaijin, some who are okay yet the majority of the others who our just not good or flat out suck(and apparently 4 new ones so preparation for all the literally dead heat they get, included with what I mentioned earlier, that's unnecessarily excessive.
> 
> Is it THAT hard to get some top quality freelancers people actually know to fill it up? Jesus


Joshi promotions are too many and all too small. They need to form a bigger organization. 

Unless there is a second coming of AJW you are Stardom is going to be short on talent for these round robin tournaments.


----------



## Vårmakos

The problem with Stardom's gaijin is that they are only there for 2-3 months so you can't really get invested in them. They arrive, job a bit, and then leave for the next batch of gaijin to replace them, repeat. Oh, and it doesn't help that most of them are below average workers.

While other joshi promotion regularly collaborate with one another, Stardom prides itself on having an 'exclusive roster' (save for rare occasions). It is one of the reasons for their success, but since they've lost so much talent in the past 2 years (for a number of reasons) they now have to fill cards with a shitload of gaijin.


----------



## HOJO

Miguel De Juan said:


> Joshi promotions are too many and all too small. They need to form a bigger organization.
> 
> Unless there is a second coming of AJW you are Stardom is going to be short on talent for these round robin tournaments.


Is that why WAVE, the only other Joshi promotion doing round robin tournaments, held a massive 32 woman tournament that went from April to June and only needed 1 gaijin?

It's literally only a problem with Stardom and it's jumped the shark completely. It comes down to either burned bridges from the past or not even trying to bring others in, and not even trying is just frustrating to think about. Taking in this and the fact they have way too many belts, and the amount of people that just up and leave(Kairi even said she would like to be in WWE in 3 years), they're honestly a big clusterfuck of a promotion, which is a shame.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745910857973006336
Can't tell if this was a shoot turned into a work or a work all along.


----------



## amhlilhaus

New japan probably cant get other japanese guys to join because of the cultural aspect. Always heard they dont jump because of loyalty.

Of course, they could be arrogant and refuse to bring in guys too.

New japan just takes so long to train guys: years of opening matches, then foreign excursions

I hope they change something, bring in a couple of solid guys to add some freshness

And no toru yano in g1 would suck. His upsets every year are a tourney highlight for me


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Just finished watching Dominion, took me a few sittings because of work but I really enjoyed it.

This has been my first year watching NJPW regularly and I've loved it.


----------



## Rabid

Seen where plenty of people are upset about Okada taking the title off of Naito after only 2 months..

I'd expect either Naito to win G1 or Okada win G1 and select Naito as his opponent at WK11. Should be a hell of a match in January.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Rabid said:


> Seen where plenty of people are upset about Okada taking the title off of Naito after only 2 months..
> 
> I'd expect either Naito to win G1 or Okada win G1 and select Naito as his opponent at WK11. Should be a hell of a match in January.


It feels as though NJPW is a company where character motivation is often drawn from a failure. This could help Naito in the long run.


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746356713779957762
Taichi mark and Kanemaru are the Suzukigun Super J-Cup reps.


----------



## cablegeddon

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> So did Nagata, Jushin Liger, etc.
> 
> NJPW doesn't care that Shibata had a crappy MMA career. They only care that he chose MMA fighting over pro wrestling, when NJPW was losing fans to MMA. That's the only thing that has been holding him back.
> 
> Shibata, in my opinion, is the finest pro wrestler there is, and nobody deserves to win the G1 tournament more than him. He just received the ultimate show of respect from NJPW's legends, the timing is perfect for him to have a big run.


Dude Liger had already been a a big deal for over 10 years before he got involved in MMA (unless there's something other than the 1 match he did in like 2001). Nagata was a top guy during NJPW's biggest slump and decline. IMO Nagata just proves my point. These things matter in Japan. It's better to a wrestler who never competed in MMA than to have a bad MMA-record.


----------



## El Dandy

Not that I agree with @cablegeddon's logic being applied in 2016, but to his point Hashimoto was fucking killed in NJPW with his match with Ogawa. Eventhough it was a worked shoot, it made Hash look like a geek cause they let him get mauled by a shoot fighter and his credibility was lost. He was effectively done as a star in NJPW.

That being said...it's 2016. Inokiism is no longer a thing, we're seeing damn ladder matches in NJPW, and scum bag Naito is the biggest babyface in Japan. For better or worse, times are different. Besides, listen to the people. The people are always hot for Shibata, love his matches, and would easily accept him as a top guy. I think what also probably helped him get over that hump was being brought in with Sakuraba; gave him a small amount of cred by association to those who still care about that stuff.

G1 gets announced in 2 days and my excitement is at an all time low. Gonna be a razor thin roster and they're continuing on with the bottom tier G1 scheduling over a whole month. What kind of stinks most is we don't even have the HONMA story this year like the last few years. What a ride that was! Won't ever happen, but imagine if Sekimoto got the call and became the first guy to do Strong Climb, Champion Carnival, and G1 in the same year!


----------



## ShadowSucks92

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746978076546981888


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

ShadowSucks92 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746978076546981888



Ospreay's future looks very bright. 

Not only can he wrestle, but he seems to be able to put aside his ego and truly _"work"_. Unlike, for example, the Young Bucks who got offended by Cornette for suggesting them with the idea that they could work their shoot "feud" into a worked angle, Ospreay seems to have immediately caught on and turned this little Twitter rivarly with Vader into a money-making angle which has made him a lot more popular through the buzz generated on social media than he used to be.

That's what a _real _wrestler is supposed to do. Utilizing real life "heat" and rivalries to create pro wrestling angles, there's a reason why wrestling thrived the most when it was deemed a very competitive (and often petty) environment.


----------



## Corey

A 61 year old Vader vs. a 23 year old Ospreay. Good lord.


----------



## Corey

*NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku 4/23*

Shibata & KUSHIDA vs. Nagata & Liger - *** 3/4 (Damn what a gem! Great match that was essentially two singles matches worked into a tag. KUSHIDA applied the arm psychology on Liger throughout the whole duration and Shibata & Nagata just wasn't to punch each other's faces in. Loved it!)

*NEVER 6-Man Titles:* Tanahashi, Elgin, & Tatsu (c) vs. Omega, Fale, & Yujiro - ** 3/4 (Nice to see some fresh faces in these matches, but Fale & Yujiro added about as much as nothing to this. Sick of that damn aerosol can too.)

*8 Man Elimination Match:* CHAOS vs. LOS - *** (When I said I wanted to see this match happen, I was unaware that it already did. :lol While this wasn't nearly as exciting as I would've hoped and didn't have the heat you'd expect, it was a great way to introduce SANADA and put his talent over because he looked fantastic in here as the lone survivor.)


----------



## NastyYaffa

The G1 blocks:








Marufuji :tripsscust


----------



## ShadowSucks92

G1 Blocks have been set 

Block A:
Sanada
Okada
Tanahashi
Makabe
Ishii
Kojima
Fale
Tama Tonga
Goto
Marufuji

Block B:
Shibata
Nagata
Honma
Elgin
Yano
Naito
EVIL
Kenny Omega
YOSHI-HASHI
Nakajima


----------



## ShadowSucks92

NastyYaffa said:


> The G1 blocks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marufuji :tripsscust


Least we finally get Tanahashi vs Okada #OnceInALifetime


----------



## Vårmakos

NAKAJIMA!!!

This is looking like one of the best G1's ever with no Tenzan/Yujiro this year. Everyone is good (except Tama).


----------



## maxninepower

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747380882252562432


----------



## Corey

Nice! Not a single weak link in the whole G1 (not counting Yano ). Actually kind of excited to see what Marufuji can do in a New Japan ring against their top guys where the matches aren't forced to go 25-30 minutes. A Block is definitely loaded.

B Block with all the breakout stars though! Shibata vs. Omega! Elgin vs. Naito!

:mark: :mark: :mark:

EDIT: Okada vs. Marufuji and Tanahashi vs. SANADA on opening night! (plus a couple other select matches with dates)


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Looking forward to following the G1 properly for the first time. 

Some of those match ups look great.


----------



## El Dandy

Just don't see the appeal of A Block that others see.

3 best things it offers are Okada/Tanahashi (part 9 or part 10 now?), Tanahashi/Ishii and just seeing how Sanada does in general. Then there is also the fact that Tanahashi is hurt and no way his injury doesn't get worse as the tourney progresses.

Hopefully I'll be pleasantly surprised with A Block, tho.

B Block is stacked imo. Shibata/Elgin, Nakajima/Shibata, Omega/Naito, Shibata/Naito, Shibata/Omega. EVIL/Naito, EVIL/Shibata, Elgin/EVIL, Nakamjia/Naito, Honma/Shibata etc etc etc. B Block looks as fresh as a fucking daisy. YTR's antics are fine and somebody has to play spoiler so I don't look at him as an albatross of the group. He's not gonna be asked to go over 10 minutes that often tbh. Plus B Block has by far the more exciting new comers and we get to see how YOSHI-HASHI and EVIL rise to the occasion and if Omega can recapture his February spark or continue to be cold. Just more captivating overall for me at least. IMO A Block just doesn't offer half of that and is just weaker overall. That being said, they trimmed the fat that has been there the last few years so that is a big plus :mark:

At any rate, hopefully they get proper production on most of the shows this year unlike last year. SMH a match like Naito/Ibushi was a single cam show lmao.


----------



## LilOlMe

Whaaat? I get my Marufuji vs. Okada wish?! Okada sounded excited about this potential match-up in an interview some months ago.

Don't have a problem with the obvious arc, which seems to be Naito winning the G1 and getting his redemption at Wrestle Kingdom. I feel people will complain about it less when he's actually crowned and they see the moment.

I have no problem with logical booking, and that's what this is. Is it redundant? I don't feel too much so. This is NJPW booking, and they never fully played out the whole story. I do think that they stopped Naito's momentum at the wrong time, but if he looks great in the G1, it won't matter.

I'm a bigger Shibata fan than probably anyone, but they've put so much into Naito right now that it makes sense to continue going all the way with him. It allows Shibata to be in their back pocket for 2018. If they blow their load with him now, everyone will then complain in 2017 that it's all the same thing, etc., etc. It's not like NJPW has a myriad of WK main-event caliber guys right now. 

It should be Shibata vs. Tana for the IC title to bring back some prestigious to it. Or maybe they go back to Kenny if they can get Ibushi to face him at WK.

Disappointed that Adam Cole's not in this tournament, but Meltz already said that he wouldn't be.

If Tana really tore his shoulder, he has no business being in this thing. Maybe they were kayfabing that?

Juice Lover @Corey, Juice had his best ever match vs. Go Shiozaki at the Young Lions showcase thingie (Lion's Project Showcase 2 on May 19th). Since you're catching up on stuff, thought I'd recommend that. Never been impressed with him ever until then. Go's at his best when he's an unrelenting aggressor, so that was great too. Legit remember feeling excited about that match, but don't remember my comments now.


----------



## El Dandy

LilOlMe said:


> If Tana really tore his shoulder, he has no business being in this thing. Maybe they were kayfabing that?


Don't think they'd kayfabe something like that tbh especially with how thin NJPW is atm 

If they did kayfabe the injury then it proved to be silly of them because it did nothing but cost them money at Dominion. Dominion did 1,500 less than last year's show and Tana being on the card would've easily covered the difference.

These guys will wrestle hurt for the G1 especially Tana who is arguably still the true ace and is a big ticket mover. Shibata was hurt last year and there was doubt he would be included but luckily he made it, but his injury did have an effect on the quality of his matches early on (I still loved all of his matches, but if only he were 100% for his match with Styles).


----------



## LilOlMe

@El Dandy, I think that he's legitimately injured. What I meant was that maybe they made the injury sound more severe so that his return at the G1 would be a bigger deal.

I know they wrestle through things, but I've never heard of someone coming back from a torn shoulder in two months. The shortest was, like, 4.5 months.

Although usually people are recovering from surgery. If Tana didn't even get surgery that may be why, but that makes it even crazier that he's still wrestling on it. It sounds like what Daniel Bryan wanted to do, actually.

I suspect that if it is a torn shoulder, he'll get surgery on it right after and be out until Wrestle Kingdom. That still will be 4.5 months, which is a short recovery time, especially as he makes it worse.


Eta: Apparently it's his "better" shoulder that got torn, so maybe it's not as bad as it could've been. That might save him as far as quicker recovery time. This is still not smart, though.


----------



## El Dandy

ah I see what you mean @LilOlMe

Just seems odd they are still pinning a lot on him seeing the risk involved. If he aggravates the injury, would they really pull him out? He's main evening the last A Block show in the likely match to decide the block, and if he's to win the Block then that means he gets a bonus 25-35 minute match in the G1 Finals. To boot, Tana will likely be working 15-25 minutes every match. For his sake I kinda wish they put YTR in his block so at least they could've done a quick 2 minute flash pin finish so he essentially gets a night off.

Want to say last week I read Tana is trying to rehab and his able to move his shoulder more, but he said that even if never got better than 60% he'd still insist on doing the G1. Guess that's just the kind of guy he is; he still feels the burden of carrying the company.


----------



## Corey

@El Dandy I look at A Block as sort of the bonafide main eventer block, where the "big" matches are gonna go down and there's fresh stuff everywhere else. A fuckload of heavyweight title wins in there too. Marufuji vs. everyone is obviously super fresh, you get another Tanhashi vs. Okada (probably be on the last day), Tanahashi vs. Goto hasn't happened in years, and SANADA vs. everyone. Tonga too, but the verdict's still out there.

B Block is no doubt stacked though. Great matchups across the board and I give Gedo TONS of credit for leaving Yujiro's lazy ass out and giving YOSHI-HASHI a chance. So happy we didn't get any scrubs in here.

Finals prediction? I really don't have any fucking clue. :lol Do they give us Okada vs. Shibata NOW!? Tanahashi vs. Naito? Okada vs. Omega? Okada vs. Naito again? Shock the world and have Elgin win B Block?

No ROH guys and no Roddy.  Trying to help out NOAH even more.


----------



## RKing85

6 G1 rookies???? When was the last time that happened?


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Honestly, I hope Tana works and does majority mat based work. Slow it down for the entire G1 and work a different style. Unfortunately it's Tanahashi who's going to give more than humanly possible.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I know I'm late but Dominion was a damn good PPV. I had to write about it!

NJPW Dominion 2016

IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship Rematch
Will Ospreay vs KUSHIDA (c)
****3/4
This was simply awesome. I am really impressed with Ospreay. Is there anything he can't do? Just shy of 5 stars.

NEVER Openweight Championship Rematch
Katsuyori Shibata vs Yuji Nagata (c)
****1/4
Loved the hard hitting action. I marked out!

IWGP Intercontinental Championship Ladder Match
Michael Elgin vs Kenny Omega (c)
*****
This was the best ladder match I have ever seen in my life. Just perfect - even with all the fuckery.

IWGP Heavyweight Championship Rematch
Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito (c)
****
It really was a great match, but you cannot compete with the previous spectacle.

Dominion was a GOAT PPV, holy shit, I'm still marking out


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I am upset that Jay Briscoe is not in the G1. I was so expecting him to be in it, whilst representing ROH.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Least we finally get Tanahashi vs Okada #OnceInALifetime


Meh. First time since the Tokyo Dome.


----------



## BigCy

Leon Knuckles said:


> I know I'm late but Dominion was a damn good PPV. I had to write about it!
> 
> NJPW Dominion 2016
> 
> IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship Rematch
> Will Ospreay vs KUSHIDA (c)
> ****3/4
> This was simply awesome. I am really impressed with Ospreay. Is there anything he can't do? Just shy of 5 stars.
> 
> NEVER Openweight Championship Rematch
> Katsuyori Shibata vs Yuji Nagata (c)
> ****1/4
> Loved the hard hitting action. I marked out!
> 
> IWGP Intercontinental Championship Ladder Match
> Michael Elgin vs Kenny Omega (c)
> *****
> *This was the best ladder match I have ever seen in my life. Just perfect - even with all the fuckery.*
> 
> IWGP Heavyweight Championship Rematch
> Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito (c)
> ****
> It really was a great match, but you cannot compete with the previous spectacle.
> 
> Dominion was a GOAT PPV, holy shit, I'm still marking out


I agree and I thought I was the only one. That ladder match had me getting excited and marking out. Pure drama and great action. Easily MOTN for me. Best ladder match I've seen.


----------



## DomoDaDude

People are sleeping on Nakajima, he's gonna gain a lot more followers after this event.


----------



## Master Bate

DomoDaDude said:


> People are sleeping on Nakajima, he's gonna gain a lot more followers after this event.


Nakajima and Shibata is going to be killer.


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748885043397832705
KUROSHIO VS IBUSHI

THE MOST HANDSOME MATCH OF THE YEAR


----------



## Genking48

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749208184032595970
He's back! :mark:


----------



## Corey

This 3 way tag could be a doozy. Shingo/Yamato could be great too as long as they don't go 30+ minutes... which they probably will. 

*07/24/2016
Hyogo, Kobe World Kinen Hall
Pro Wrestling Festival in Kobe*

*-Special Tag Team Match:* Masaaki Mochizuki, Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Don Fujii, Masakatsu Funaki
*-Open the Brave Gate Championship Match:* Yosuke♡Santa Maria vs. Eita
*-Open the Triangle Gate Championship Match:* Masato Yoshino, Akira Tozawa, T-Hawk vs. CIMA, Dragon Kid, Peter Kaasa vs. BxB Hulk, Kzy, Flamita
*-Ooen the Twin Gate Championship Match:* Jimmy Susumu, Jimmy Kagetora vs. Naruki Doi, “brother” YASSHI
*-Open the Dream Gate Championship Match:* Shingo Takagi vs. YAMATO


----------



## The High King

found the dominion supercard on a torrent, happy days


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749544569797120000
Disturbing news.


----------



## The High King

dominion was a supercard
The main event was awesome, the shibata & nagata match a classic hard hitting boutLadder match was the usual spotfest and too be honest sick of ladder matches but this was good


----------



## Corey

New champs.












Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749544569797120000


:bean

Just when we thought the lineup was free of scrubs and old guys.


----------



## Groovemachine

Flamita returning to DG is great news indeed, I've missed the guy.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

When are they gonna announce the rest of Super J card participants?


----------



## HOJO

DomoDaDude said:


> People are sleeping on Nakajima, he's gonna gain a lot more followers after this event.


Nakajima >>>>>>>>> Marufuji. Hot take



> These women are in this year's 5 ★ STAR GP2016!
> ● Ivelisse
> ● Tessa Blanchard
> ● Toni Storm
> ● Kay Lee Ray
> ● Blue Nikita
> ● Courtney Stewart
> ● Io Shirai
> ● Kairi Hojo
> ● Mayu Iwatani
> ● Yoko Bito
> ● Momo Watanabe
> ● Jungle Kyona
> 
> 5★STAR GP format:
> ●There will be 2 blocks(Red Stars/Blue Stars)
> ●Each block will have 7 wrestlers and is round-robin format(6 matches each)
> ●The winners of the two blocks will meet for the championship.
> ●Matches are 15 minutes, championship is 30 minutes.
> ● Scores are as follows: win = 2 points, loss = 0 points, draw = 1 point
> 
> 5★STAR GP2016 dates
> ◎8/21Shinkiba 1stRING 12:00PM
> ◎8/27 Niigata 5:30PM
> ◎8/28 Osaka 6:00PM
> ◎9/3 Yokohama 1:00PM
> ◎9/4 Sendai
> ◎9/9 Nagoya 6:30PM
> ◎9/11 Shinkiba 1stRING 12:00PM
> ◎9/22 Korakuen Hall 12:00PM
> ◎9/24 Osaka 6:00PM
> 
> And of course, the entire 5★STAR GP2016 will be on Stardom World!
> http://www.stardom-world.com


unk2


----------



## The High King

just watched Kizuna Road 2016-June 27, 2016. not a good watch bar the yoshihasi & hirooki goto match against sanada and evil


----------



## Corey

Miguel De Juan said:


> When are they gonna announce the rest of Super J card participants?


NOAH will determine their participants on the 7/5 show in a couple days (they get 3 guys I think). Eita is in for Dragon Gate and there was 2 in for SuzukiGUN (Taichi & Kanemaru? idk) and then they should hopefully announce the CMLL guy soon (could be a number of guys). BUSHI has already proclaimed he's in and I imagine Ospreay will get a pass as well considering he won BOTSJ.


----------



## Vårmakos

Kaiji Tomato (K-DOJO), Yuma Aoyagi (AJPW) and Gurukun Mask (Ryukyu Dragon) are also participants.

NOAH's three will be determined tomorrow. The CMLL and ROH reps haven't been announced yet.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749544569797120000
> Disturbing news.



At this point you can't really have a G1 tournament without Tenzan I guess. He has been doing them since 1995.

Would've preferred to see Tenzan take the place of someone more useless than Kojima though.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

I don't mind Tenzan being added. It's a nice sub-plot to the event. Kojima will be missed, however.


----------



## The High King

just found the kizuna road tapings [3rd july] on a torrent, that is my viewing sorted for now, fuck wwe, thats only good for watching on fast forward.


----------



## Corey

Jay Lethal is being brought in as a member of LOS and working the last three days of the G1 tour. His matches: 

*8/12* (4) Tetsuya Naito, EVIL, BUSHI & Jay Lethal vs. Kenny Omega, Tanga Loa, Yujiro Takahashi & Hangman Page

*8/13* (3) Hiroshi Tanahashi, Satoshi Kojima & KUSHIDA vs. SANADA, BUSHI & Jay Lethal :mark:

Finals card is obviously unannounced, but The Briscoes vs. Page & Yujiro for the IWGP Tag Titles is official.


----------



## Vårmakos

8/12 card looks insane.

KOTOGE IN NEW JAPAN! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Corey

Marufuji & Yano retained the GHC Tag Title today over Suzuki & Iizuka, which surprised me considering they'll both be gone for a month in the G1.  Nakajima & Kitamiya are the next challengers. 

Updated list for Super J Cup participants:

NJPW : (3 spots, to be announced) [rumored : KUSHIDA, Taguchi, Liger, and or BUSHI]
CHAOS : (to be announced) [rumored : Ospreay]
CMLL : (to be announced) [rumored : Volador]
ROH : (to be announced) [rumored : ACH or O’Reilly]
SZKG : Yoshinobu Kanemaru and Taichi
NOAH : Daisuke Harada, Kenoh, and Taiji Ishimori
AJPW : Yuma Aoyagi
K-DOJO : Kaji Tomato
DRAGON GATE : Eita
Ryukyu Dragon : Gurukun Mask
X = (?) [Rumored : could be anyone]


----------



## The High King

watched kizuna road, Okada and Naito are definitely top class at the moment.
I like EVIL plays hard and takes serious pain and bumps and also Goti another hard hitting guy
Kenny Omega has put in some great performances this last month in dominion, and both recent Kizuna Road cards


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Watching Kizuna Road Day 6. It's so nice to watch a pro wrestling card with no commentators.


----------



## The High King

FRONT PAGE STORY★;61015753 said:


> Watching Kizuna Road Day 6. It's so nice to watch a pro wrestling card with no commentators.


it is strange I imagine JBL or cole commentating and i am thankful for the silence


----------



## Vårmakos

http://www.njpw.co.jp/news/detail.php?nid=16844

http://www.njpw.co.jp/news/detail.php?nid=16842

Super J Cup bracket has been posted along with the rest of the participants.

NJPW: KUSHIDA, Liger & Taguchi. CHAOS: Ospreay. ROH: Sydal. CMLL: Titan.

KUSHIDA/Ishimori! :mark: Liger/Eita! :mark:


----------



## El Dandy

lele Varmakos had me nervous for a second there that BUSHI didn't get a spot

BUSHIBOYS :mark:

BUSHI or KUSHIDA has this in the bag.


----------



## Corey

Titan...? Well that's a bit of a letdown. Mistico would've been a better choice imo. Going out first round to Ospreay, obviously. Sydal is a fine entrant for ROH, but a bit disappointing because this feels extremely similar to BOTSJ, especially since someone like Ishimori or Eita will likely go out in the first round. Would've preferred ACH there, but oh well.

Can't predict a final because the bracket is in Japanese. :lol Hopefully an English one comes out sometime. Pretty much seems like a lock looking at what I can recognize that KUSHIDA vs. BUSHI Vol. 3 will be the final. I _think_ BUSHI vs. Ospreay would happen in the 2nd round, but idk.

KUSHIDA vs. Ishimori should be fantastic though, no doubt.


----------



## Dead Seabed

EVIL has been stepping it up ever since he got lariated straight to the head in the first Ishii match.


----------



## Corey

Now we got it!










Honestly, it looks like KUSHIDA has a cakewalk through the left side. Doesn't look all that exciting either. Probably getting another match with Liger in the semi-final unless Eita pulls off a big upset. Right side looks to boil down to BUSHI vs. Ospreay with rematches happening either way against KUSHIDA in the final. Sydal vs. Ospreay in the 2nd round should be good though. They've had some great matches in the past. Toss up in the first round between Harada and Taguchi.


----------



## Bland

I reckon it wont be as predictable as we think . I reckon semi finals will be:

Taichi vs Kushida
Kanemaru vs Sydal/Osperay 

Kushuda vs Kanemaru final would be interesting as champion vs champion


----------



## Vårmakos

Kanemaru is the reigning GHC Junior Champion so I think he'll be booked strong too. BUSHI already won over KUSHIDA in BOSJ so he's owed a match anyway. He doesn't need the win here.


----------



## Corey

I really do hope it's a little less predictable than it looks on paper. It would be awesome if Sydal got the upset win over Ospreay and made a run to the semi's or even the finals against KUSHIDA (remember that IWGP Jr. Title match that he never got last year, anyone?). Not too interested in Kanemaru these days, but would love to see someone like Eita pull off an upset. Darn shame Ishimori is going out first round, but will hopefully be a great match.


----------



## antoniomare007

*BJW "RYOGOKUTAN", 24.07.2016 (Samurai! TV LIVE)
Tokyo Ryogoku Kokugikan
*
1. The Great Sasuke [​IMG], Brahman Shu & Brahman Kei vs. Atsushi Maruyama, Shinobu & Toshiyuki Sakuda
2. Billy Ken Kid & Tsubasa vs. Tsutomu Oosugi & Hercules Senga
3. Daichi Hashimoto & X vs. Tatsuhiko Yoshino [​IMG] & Kazumi Kikuta
4. Yasufumi Nakanoue & Yoshihisa Uto vs. Hideki Suzuki & Takuya Nomura
5. Yokohama Shopping Street Six Man Tag Team Title Death Match Iron Maiden ~ run to the hell ~, Decision Match: "Black Angel" Jaki Numazawa, Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto [​IMG] vs. Abdullah Kobayashi, Takayuki Ueki & Masaya Takahashi
6. Ryuichi Kawakami Return Match: Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Ryuichi Kawakami
7. All Asia Tag Team Title: Yuko Miyamoto & Isami Kodaka [​IMG] (c) vs. Hikaru Sato & Atsushi Aoki [​IMG]
8. BJW Tag Team Title: Shuji Ishikawa & Kohei Sato [​IMG] (c) vs. Ryota Hama & Akebono
9. BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title: Yuji Okabayashi (c) vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani
10. BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title: Ryuji Ito (c) vs. Kankuro Hoshino

I like this year's card better than last years but I'm not sure they'll be able to get 4,000 again. Daisuke vs Yuji felt bigger than any matchup on this show. I hope Daichi's partner is a returning Kazuki Hashimoto, I miss them brehs tagging.

*DDT “PETER PAN 2016 ~MOST HOT SUMMER IN THE WORLD~”, 28/08/2016
Tokyo Ryogoku Kokugikan*

1. Special 6-Man Tag Team Match: Terry Funk, Sanshiro Takagi & NOSAWA Rongai Vs Great Kabuki, Yukio Sakaguchi & Kota Umeda
2. DDT Extreme Title: LiLiCo (c) Vs Danshoku Dino
3. KO-D Tag Team Titles: Ken Ohka & KAI (c) Vs X & X
4. KO-D Openweight Title – Watase Contra Watase: Konosuke Takeshita (c) Vs Shuji Ishikawa

Konosuke vs Ishikawa should be fucking LIT - as well as Konosuke vs Endo this month at Korakuen - but this card is weak as fuck so far. I guess just because it's their yearly big show it's gonna do decent but man, I hope they add more fire power to this show.

:draper1 at God still getting paychecks to be in tags and do a couple of spots with fucking Kabuki.


PS: 
*DDT “ROAD TO RYOGOKU 2016”, 17/07/2016
Tokyo Korakuen Hall*

6. Dick Togo Return Second Leg! Special Tag Match: Dick Togo & Yasu Urano Vs Kazusada Higuchi & Kouki Iwasaki


DICK TOGO IS BACK?!? FUCK WHOEVER DIDN'T BOOK HIM FOR THE SUPER J CUP.


----------



## Corey

Hama & Akebono as a tag team!? Good LORD. That show is stacked to the masses but looks like it's gonna go 5 hours long. :lol

That reminds me, here's the next two big NOAH cards. It looks like Marufuji & Yano may still lose the tag titles before they leave for the G1. ACH & Ishimori ftw in the Tag League.

*Pro Wrestling NOAH “10th annual NTV G+ Cup Contention Junior Heavyweight Tag League ”, 7/16/2016 [Sat] 18:30 @ Korakuen Hall in Tokyo*​
(1) Muhammad Yone & Kaito Kiyomiya vs, Akitoshi Saito & Yoshinari Ogawa
(2) *Junior Tag League Match:* Genba Hirayanagi & Captain NOAH vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru & El Desperado
(3) *Junior Tag League Match:* Taiji Ishimori & ACH vs. Hitoshi Kumano & Andy Dalton
(4) *Junior Tag League Match:* Daisuke Harada & Atsushi Kotoge vs. Kenoh & Hajime Ohara
(5) Special Single Match: Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Minoru Suzuki
(6) Go Shiozaki, Maybach Taniguchi & Quiet Storm vs. Takashi Sugiura, Takashi Iizuka & Taichi

(7) *GHC Tag Championship Match:* [34th Champions] Naomichi Marufuji & Toru Yano vs. [Challengers] Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya
~ _3rd title defense._

*Pro Wrestling NOAH “10th annual NTV G+ Cup Contention Junior Heavyweight Tag League ”, 7/30/2016 [Sat] 18:30 @ Korakuen Hall in Tokyo​*
() Akitoshi Saito & Yoshinari Ogawa vs. Shiro Tomoyose & Kaito Kiyomiya

() *Junior Tag League Match:* Genba Hirayanagi & Captain NOAH vs. Hitoshi Kumano & Andy Dalton
() *Junior Tag League Match:* Kenoh & Hajime Ohara vs. Taiji Ishimori & ACH
() *Junior Tag League Match:* Daisuke Harada & Atsushi Kotoge vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru & El Desperado

() *8 Man Tag Match:* Maybach Taniguchi, Masa Kitamiya, Muhammad Yone & Quiet Storm vs. Minoru Suzuki, Takashi Iizuka, Taichi & TAKA Michinoku

(6) *Junior Tag Leauge Final Match:*

(7) *GHC Heavyweight Championship Match:* [26th Champion] Go Shiozaki vs. [Challenger] Takashi Sugiura
~_ 2nd title defense._


----------



## Vårmakos

antoniomare007 said:


> *DDT “PETER PAN 2016 ~MOST HOT SUMMER IN THE WORLD~”, 28/08/2016
> Tokyo Ryogoku Kokugikan*
> 
> 1. Special 6-Man Tag Team Match: Terry Funk, Sanshiro Takagi & NOSAWA Rongai Vs Great Kabuki, Yukio Sakaguchi & Kota Umeda
> 2. DDT Extreme Title: LiLiCo (c) Vs Danshoku Dino
> 3. KO-D Tag Team Titles: Ken Ohka & KAI (c) Vs X & X
> 4. KO-D Openweight Title – Watase Contra Watase: Konosuke Takeshita (c) Vs Shuji Ishikawa


Calling it now:
Yankee Smile will challenge Ohka & KAI.


----------



## HOJO

Got to see the Kengo/Kento match from All Japan and it must be said

Kengo Mashimo is the man


----------



## El Dandy

SPEEDBALL is going to DDT

:sundin


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754177717118001152
Lots of quotes from G1 presser, but this one... :mark:


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*So according to PWTorch, Kota Ibushi has signed an NXT deal. And Akira Tozawa is on the list of guys WWE has on their radar to sign after the CWC. :mj2*


----------



## 304418

That’s unfortunate. Was hoping at least that Ibushi vs Omega would happen at WK11 before Ibushi signed full time with NXT. Though, this signing raises an eye.

Ibushi didn’t want to be exclusive to NJPW and work their schedule, but is willing to sign with NXT exclusively and work their schedule, which is slightly more dates than NJPW, and a few dates shy of the WWE main roster schedule. Not sure if that makes any sense.

Anyways, best of luck to Ibushi in his run.


----------



## Vårmakos

WHO SAW THIS COMING


----------



## The High King

the show is brilliant so far


----------



## The High King

tetsuya naito is the best thing in njpw at the moment


----------



## SHIRLEY

Leave Nagata alone you BASTARD :mj2


----------



## PanopticonPrime

The High King said:


> tetsuya naito is the best thing in njpw at the moment


Yeah. He deserved a longer reign with the title.


----------



## The High King

tenzan pins tomorhiro iishi
great match


----------



## SHIRLEY

Tenzan and Ishii battering each other like there's no tomorrow


----------



## Bland

The High King said:


> tenzan pins tomorhiro iishi
> great match


i enjoyed it to. A good classic, hard hitting style match that was hard to predict as Ishii has had a great year but Tenzan actually getting into the tournament had its own story. Im hoping Ishii gets far in Block A but Tenzan probably deserves a good placing if this is his tournament. 


Tonga vs Makabe now, another hard to predict one. Im going with Tonga cheating to win.


----------



## The High King

the headbutting in the tenzan match a bit daft though and unless done right they look shit and if done right then cause more damage in the long run


----------



## SHIRLEY

Fale :cry


----------



## The High King

I dont rate fale


----------



## Insomnia

Oh, Sanada beat Tana!


----------



## SHIRLEY

TANALOSESLOL :done


----------



## The High King

sanada beating tanahashi in a great match


----------



## Bland

Another great match, well none of the G1 matches have been bad. Didn't except Tanahashi to lose and defiantly not via submission. Marufuji vs Okada is going to be so great. 

side note, Chromecast with NJPW World is working perfect for me. Its been flawless so far


----------



## The High King

okada selling like fuck


----------



## The High King

marifuji with the upset in a fantastic match


----------



## SHIRLEY

:CENA


----------



## Stall_19

First time seeing Marifuji and those kicks are impressive looking but that dude doesn't emote. He had a cool, calm face the entire match and showed very little emotion.


----------



## Bland

That counter to the Rainmaker and then followed up with that kick was so impressive. Im excited to see Marufuji vs. Ishii & Tenzan now as both could be excellent hard hitting matches whilst Marufuji vs Sanada could be great technical match.


----------



## The High King

expect the result was simply to build marifuji for another event with okada down the line


----------



## SHIRLEY

Had a sleep and woke up still marking.


----------



## El Dandy

Yeah the sole purpose was to set up Okada/Marufuji for probably KOPW. That answers most of our complaints to "Okada has nobody to defend against and all his match ups are stale" questions.

Bigger upset was SANADA over Tanahashi imo. 

Honma over Shibata is happening on the next show. What a huge moment that would have been if Honma was still on his streak, but still should be good. Shibata's story will probably be a slow start but a very strong finish unlike prior years.


----------



## Bland

El Dandy said:


> Yeah the sole purpose was to set up Okada/Marufuji for probably KOPW. That answers most of our complaints to "Okada has nobody to defend against and all his match ups are stale" questions.
> 
> Bigger upset was SANADA over Tanahashi imo.
> 
> Honma over Shibata is happening on the next show. What a huge moment that would have been if Honma was still on his streak, but still should be good. Shibata's story will probably be a slow start but a very strong finish unlike prior years.


Okada/Marufuji at KOPW would be great but isnt Naito due a rematch? Id rather Okada/Marufuji as Okada/Naito has happened to much this year. 

For the next show i can see EVIL beating Elgin thanks to Naito,and then Naito beating Elgin later so we get Naito/Elgin for IC title at a Destruction show. Naito would be the top choice to elevate the IC title back to 'Nakamura' lv, especially if he isnt going back into WHC picture.


----------



## El Dandy

Bland said:


> Okada/Marufuji at KOPW would be great but isnt Naito due a rematch? Id rather Okada/Marufuji as Okada/Naito has happened to much this year.
> 
> For the next show i can see EVIL beating Elgin thanks to Naito,and then Naito beating Elgin later so we get Naito/Elgin for IC title at a Destruction show. Naito would be the top choice to elevate the IC title back to 'Nakamura' lv, especially if he isnt going back into WHC picture.


Naito will get his match with Okada at Tokyo Dome after he wins the G1; it is a near lock. 

They could still have somebody else win the G1 and just have Naito beat said guy for the title shot to backdoor into the title match, but either way it's 99% Okada/Naito.

Only man who can get the IC back up to a 1B title is Tanahashi tbh and that was the plan until the injury happened. The IC has felt lower than the NEVER title since Omega won it and it's at its lowest standing since the early days of MVP and Tanaka.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Fucking Marufuji. kada


----------



## The High King

El Dandy said:


> Naito will get his match with Okada at Tokyo Dome after he wins the G1; it is a near lock.
> 
> They could still have somebody else win the G1 and just have Naito beat said guy for the title shot to backdoor into the title match, but either way it's 99% Okada/Naito.
> 
> Only man who can get the IC back up to a 1B title is Tanahashi tbh and that was the plan until the injury happened. The IC has felt lower than the NEVER title since Omega won it and it's at its lowest standing since the early days of MVP and Tanaka.


Omega sucks and Naito would give it more pretige


----------



## El Dandy

The High King said:


> Omega sucks and Naito would give it more pretige


Oh I'm not saying Naito can't elevate the IC, but am saying Naito is well above the IC atm. When he takes a step back from the HW picture then sure thing he can go for the IC, but Naito's not done yet and won't be done until after the Dome most likely.

Tana needs to be the gatekeeper for the IC belt because it's gonna be a long time (if ever) before he gets another HW reign. He may get one last HW run, but that's still a year or two away imo. Tana can get it and keep it at that 1B level it was at when Nakamura had it for 4 years.


----------



## Vårmakos

I think Omega defeats Elgin in a rematch for the IC belt and defends against Tanahashi at WK.


----------



## El Dandy

yeah that's a safe bet.

even though I think Tana/Shibata for the IC would be a much much better option because Omega has been a total dud except for the night he turned on AJ and won the title. I'll probably warm up to Tana/Omega so long as Omega has a great G1 and re-establishes himself.


----------



## I drink and I know things

I knew there had to be a Puro section here. Who here has New Japan World and what device do you watch it on? I've been having nothing but problems with it lately. I would assume it's because I recently changed internet providers, but thinking back the trouble started a bit before that and my WWE network stream is usually pretty flawless. Basically, I'm looking for advice...I don't want to cancel, but it's been unwatchable probably 75% of the time the last few weeks.


----------



## Bland

gobsayscomeon said:


> I knew there had to be a Puro section here. Who here has New Japan World and what device do you watch it on? I've been having nothing but problems with it lately. I would assume it's because I recently changed internet providers, but thinking back the trouble started a bit before that and my WWE network stream is usually pretty flawless. Basically, I'm looking for advice...I don't want to cancel, but it's been unwatchable probably 75% of the time the last few weeks.


Ive found the best connection method is with my tablet or smartphone and to stream to tv with the Chromecast. Ive tried on my desktop but for some reason my internet dips more on PC whilst its completely stable on tablet or smartphone.


----------



## The High King

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/729665-njpw-g1-climax-26-night-1

I thought the huge upsets were not so huge or unexpected


----------



## Vårmakos

Of course New Japan books their guys like Gods in SJC (except BUSHI bc they hate him). Fucking hell.


----------



## Genking48

Eita vs Liger was a very good match, Eita brought it all.


----------



## El Dandy

BUSHI 

why 

The Shibata of the junior division


----------



## Corey

There's just not too many exciting matchups to me here. I'd guess KUSHIDA vs. Kanemaru in the final?
*
SUPER J-CUP 2016, 8/21/2016 [Sun] 15:00 @ Ariake Colosseum in Tokyo*
() SJC Round 2: Jushin Thunder Liger [NJPW] vs. Taichi [SZKG]
() SJC Round 2: Will Ospreay [CHAOS] vs. Matt Sydal [ROH]
() SJC Round 2: Ryusuke Taguchi [NJPW] vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru [SZKG]
() SJC Round 2: KUSHIDA [NJPW] vs. Kenoh [NOAH]

() SJC Semi-final: (Liger or Taichi) vs (KUSHIDA or Kenoh)
() SJC Semi-final: (Taguchi or Kanemaru) vs (Ospreay or Sydal)

() SJC Final Match:


----------



## Bland

I think the semi finals will be Taichi vs Kushida & Kanemaru vs Sydal with the final being Kushida vs Sydal. I can see KUSHIDA still winning this as BUSHI should still be a getting Jr title match at Destruction or King of Pro Wrestling due to his win over Kushida in BOSJ.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Eita proved DG guys da bes in the world.


----------



## HOJO

All 8 Bushiroad guys and no BUSHI :lmao:lmao


----------



## Insomnia

Dat sell by Gedo man! :lmao


----------



## The High King

yoshi hasi pins kenny omega in a great match
evil against elgin up next should be sweet


----------



## The High King

another upset with Evil winning, Evil has really been putting in stellar matches


----------



## SHIRLEY

The wrong guys keep winning :CENA :mark:


----------



## The High King

the people can get behind an old man like tenzan having a run, but pushing nagata over naito is more damaging to NJPW in the long run
The old guys should be adding to the tournament and not taking from it


----------



## The High King

another old man honma beats shibata
NJPW surely trying to shock people in order for the young guys to make comebacks later in the comp


----------



## SHIRLEY

Hollywood Honma


----------



## Bland

Agree High King about Nagata vs Naito, Naito should of won unless they plan on Naito winning nearly all of his next matches.

Didnt mind Homna & Yoshi Hashi winning. EVIL wasnt a shock to me as i expected him to win but it was another good match from him. Hopefully he enters the NEVER or IC title picture post G1. 

I wonder if Tenzan or Nagata win mirror Taguchi's BOSJ booking and reach the final. Im hoping not as top 3 in the Blocks is good enough for them.


----------



## El Dandy

No problem with Naito losing to dad. Makes sense seeing as Naito is 99% winning the G1 and he wil just get his W back when he defends the title shot against Nagata in the Fall.

Even thought I like YOSHI-HASHI more than Omega atm, Omega probably should've won. It's one thing if you take an L to the old guard, it's another to take the L to a guy also making his G1 debut. Would've understood it more if it was towards the end and YOSHI-HASHI was playing spoiler.

Just don't like that they went upset heavy to start for both blocks. Spread that shit out.


----------



## DoubtGin

Nagata winning is ALWAYS a good thing.

Also, I watched the endings to most of the matches on reddit and boy, they really go for similar sequences a lot (using signature/finisher moves that the enemy kicks out of followed by another finisher to seal the deal).


----------



## The High King

Hopefully they are giving the old guys the wins now and by the time the tournament is over they will be out of the picture
It also allows guys like naito and okada to mount surges and create the drama.
I think Tenzan will get to the final - it is wrestling and scripted so see them giving him a decent send off- possibly either winning the final or putting over an upcomer like Naito who I believe along with okada are the 2 brightest stars in the company.


----------



## Corey

If Tenzan wins the G1... good lord. Someone better beat him for the briefcase shot. 



DoubtGin said:


> (using signature/finisher moves that the enemy kicks out of followed by another finisher to seal the deal).


This is MASSIVELY prevalent right now in the Puro scene and it's unfortunate. It's one of the reasons why I don't care much for many of the singles/title matches in other companies (Dragon Gate and NOAH are really bad with it). They'll just trade finishers or big moves and kick out for minutes on end and the matches end up going 30 minutes long. It's a shame.


----------



## Zatiel

Night 2 was a great show, more thanks to booking than match quality. Nakajima comes in and beats Yano in minutes. Yoshi upsets Omega with a decisive win. After that, I seriously questioned if EVIL would pin the IC champ - and then he did. By that point, the two final matches were totally up in the air. That's the dynamic you want for the G1, and why this is the most fun time of the year in wrestling.

I really enjoyed seeing Fale and Marufuji go face-to-face. Their match will probably underwhelm, but it's such an odd pairing that I'm fascinated.

Kenny Omega gave Yoshi-Hashi an amazing match. Yoshi still has a long way to go, and spent half of the big spots this match looking like he was waiting for Kenny to let him do them. But the overall structure, leading up to Yoshi hitting move after move, was just incredible. I went from wholly disbelieving Yoshi could win, to wondering if it was possible, to freaking out when he actually did it.

Nagata/Naito reminded me that Naito is still not that great. Dude did not adapt to Nagata at all, and though Nagata is older and should adapt, he's in that mold where he doesn't. You put Nagata against Okada, and it's great. You put Okada against Naito, and it's great. But Naito is still more shtick than wrestling. This is really what I've worried about for Naito's whole career - he only delivers when he's against an opponent who can structure everything for him. Not what I want out of a pillar of the next generation.

As far as Naito losing - so what? Dude's the favorite to win the whole tournament. This just sets up him trying to get points back later.

Then Shibata and Honma beat the tar out of each other. Reminded me a lot of Shibata/Ishii 1, and while this didn't achieve that flow (the crowd seemed really tired early on), it rocked by the ending. Shibata is such a pleasure to watch in motion.


----------



## Vårmakos

Corey said:


> If Tenzan wins the G1... good lord. Someone better beat him for the briefcase shot.
> 
> 
> This is MASSIVELY prevalent right now in the Puro scene and it's unfortunate. It's one of the reasons why I don't care much for many of the singles/title matches in other companies (Dragon Gate and NOAH are really bad with it). They'll just trade finishers or big moves and kick out for minutes on end and the matches end up going 30 minutes long. It's a shame.


I think signature kickout and then finisher is fine. It's been that way forever in Puro, and I prefer it over WWE's 'out of nowhere' finish. It's when Shiozaki, for example, needs a thousand lariats to win a match where it becomes annoying.


----------



## El Dandy

Although I think it's a super long shot simply because there is always a chance he physically cannot survive the G1 (pulled out 2 years ago, nearly had to pull out last year because of that nasty head collision with YTR), I would not be opposed to Tenzan winning A Block. 

Tenzan/Naito would be fine with me and would be a decent change from the predicted Tanahashi/Natio Final. also could be good heat for Naito to ruin the storybook ending for Mr. G1 in his final tournament.


----------



## Corey

Got this from a review of the show on 411Mania:

_Tangent: to put this into perspective YOSHI-HASHI’s last televised singles win, of any kind, was over Jay White six months ago. The last time YOSHI-HASHI beat a non-junior in singles was K-Dojo’s Ryuichi Sekine in the NEVER Openweight title tournament. That was in November 2012. Basically this is the biggest win of YOSHI-HASHI’s career, by some distance, and a massive coming out party for a guy who’s coasted along in CHAOS for years and made it to 34 years old without anything resembling an achievement in NJPW. He’s leapt out of the shadows here with a glorious victory that will be long remembered._

JEEZUS that was an upset! Omega's a joke now. :lol


----------



## Bland

Some defeats could benefit Omega. I wouldn't mind seeing Omega lose his next 2 matches then completely snap in his 4th match and become more serious, like we saw after he beat Nakamura & attacked AJ. Omega is talented with huge potential but he wasted his iC reign (in my opinion) with to much comedy bits with the Young Bucks. Omega would of been better following early 'Rock n Rolla' Prince Devitt with having Fale as his bouncer. Fale attacking his opponents rather than comedy trash can shots would of gave him a more serious look. Or, if they still wanted the comedy team of The Elite, have them dominate the 6 man titles rather than playing hot potato with the titles. It just seems to me that they tried to include 2 different versions of Omega's character (serious & comedy w/Young Bucks) and its just hurt him overall. 

Omega has enough charisma, in my opinion, to be similiar to a young Shawn Michaels in that he can deliver great matches and could use a big bodyguard as an enforcer. With a few tweaks, he can easily be better than Devitt & AJ in the long term picture because hes good in the ring and on the mic. He can speak japanese to which is a huge bonus.


----------



## The High King

Bland said:


> he can easily be better than Devitt & AJ in the long term picture because hes good in the ring and on the mic.


holy fuck!


----------



## Insomnia

Good tag match! :lol :clap

Looking forward to Kenny/Yano's match!


----------



## Bland

Good show so far. Yoshi Hashi winning again, even though it was a tag match isnt bad whilst Naito & EVIL tried to weaken their opponents for tomorrow.

Now onto Block A matches. 




The High King said:


> holy fuck!


Ha ha, you missed out the "With a few tweaks" in the quote. 

Both Devitt & AJ tweaked their characters in recent years. Devitt with his Rock n Rolla and AJ with his No one/loner edge in his last few months of TNA. With both of them, they gained a missing piece with helped take them to another level. If Omega is able to do the same (eg. with a few tweaks) then he has some great potential.


----------



## Insomnia

Oh, Tana lost once again!


----------



## RyanPelley

Man, I have missed all three nights of G1 so far, but have my alarm set for Night 4. Looks like a solid card, but I know absolutely nothing about Nakajima. Are we expecting a good match between he and Shibata? Also, I'm expecting GOAT levels of entertainment for Omega vs. Yano. Please deliver, YTR.


----------



## Corey

RyanPelley said:


> Man, I have missed all three nights of G1 so far, but have my alarm set for Night 4. Looks like a solid card, *but I know absolutely nothing about Nakajima. Are we expecting a good match between he and Shibata?* Also, I'm expecting GOAT levels of entertainment for Omega vs. Yano. Please deliver, YTR.


Expect a match where they kick each other REALLY hard. People were looking forward to this one a lot when the brackets came out. Think maybe Shibata/Ibushi from last year.


----------



## SHIRLEY

RyanPelley said:


> I know absolutely nothing about Nakajima. Are we expecting a good match between he and Shibata?


Nakajima is the prize student of Kensuke Sasaki and this match is the main one that I wanted to see from the whole G1.

He worked in ROH back in the day...


----------



## Dead Seabed

RyanPelley said:


> Man, I have missed all three nights of G1 so far, but have my alarm set for Night 4. Looks like a solid card, but I know absolutely nothing about Nakajima. Are we expecting a good match between he and Shibata? Also, I'm expecting GOAT levels of entertainment for Omega vs. Yano. Please deliver, YTR.


He's a shoot style junior in the vein of KENTA, who rose into prominence at that time when early day NOAH was pitting said juniors against what was left of the Four Pillars (2005-2006). He won "Rookie of the year" at the age of 14 or so, peaking in his early twenties and then drifting aimlessly in japanese indies for the last ten years. Another victim of NOAH's 2009-now undead status.


----------



## HOJO

This Big Japan show has been going for around an hour and it's already showing why it's promotion of the year


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Damn, that Eita/Santa Maria match was great. :clap*


----------



## cablegeddon

They are burying Kenny Omega. That's a fact. Even in tag team matches.

I might get bashed for this but I'll post this theory anyway:

A month or two ago when they pushed Kenny Omega, Omega shoved his mop right into an old lady's face (this was at korakuen hall). It looked really bad and if it wasn't arranged before-hand I think it's possible that they're punishing Omega for that.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Alright so according to enuhito, Ibushi has declined WWE's offer. And he still wants to win the IWGP Heavyweight Championship.*


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

https://twitter.com/willospreay/status/759076694103908352

Ospreay is injured.

"Dave Meltzer chronicled Ospreay's injury history in the June 27th edition of the Wrestling Observer Newsletter. In just his brief career, Ospreay has suffered "two slipped discs, seven concussions, a dodgy shoulder that is prone to separation, two fractured heels, and sciatica which leads to numbness in his foot."

Odds on retiring or killing himself before 30?


----------



## Corey

Damn, Elgin beat Omega (again) so it doesn't even seem like there's gonna be an IC Title rematch unless they're just giving him one anyway.

Takashi Sugiura won the GHC Heavyweight Title back from Shiozaki. It was a lumberjack match so I can only imagine the interference and fuckery. A masked Taniguchi came out to challenge him afterwards.

ACH has came a long way. :clap


----------



## Vårmakos

... At least Taniguchi is masked again.


----------



## El Dandy

unmasked Maybach didn't last long :lmao

It's for the best tho


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759599560301744128
MOTOR CITY :mark:


----------



## Corey

Here's some more good shit for the J Cup:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759600085592256513
EDIT: Jesus, this too!?

*GHC Jr. Tag Team Title Match:* Champions Atsushi Kotoge & Daisuke Harada vs. ACH & Taiji Ishimori


----------



## HOJO

Respect to NOAH for booking a year back in time and basically rebooting the invasion :mj4:mj4:mj4:mj4:mj4


----------



## El Dandy

This is the first time in a while I've watched NJPW prelim matches 

Legit had to double take thinking NJPW got Trevor Lee as a new young boy; nope just David Finlay :lmao


----------



## Corey

Yano beat Shibata... :lol


----------



## SHIRLEY

What the fuck is Yano beating Shibata for?


----------



## Dead Seabed

One more reason to hate Yano...


----------



## Zatiel

SHIRLEY said:


> What the fuck is Yano beating Shibata for?


To even out Shibata's points so he doesn't wind up in the finals. Same thing Yano is always booked to do. Dude cheats ridiculously and the crowd doesn't view a loss to him in the G1 as a blow to credibility, so it lets the J&G mix up people's points.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Chance of Shibata main eventing the Tokyo Dome gone again :mj2

Bring on Okada/Nagata I guess :mj2


----------



## Dead Seabed

He lost in 1 minute :mj2


----------



## El Dandy

YTR always beats Shibata nobody should be surprised by this. 

Spoiler alert in case MiSu ever comes back: YTR has his number too!

Shibata is fine standings wise because nobody has separated themselves from the rest. He will beat Nagata, YOSHI-HASHI, and Omega. His match with EVIL could go either way, tho. That match will be tougher to predict.

Him winning the block and making the Finals would be good enough for me tbh


----------



## Zatiel

I love Shibata, but I never thought he was winning this tournament. From the beginning it's been Naito's tournament. They haven't built up anyone else that they'd put in the main event of a Tokyo Dome. There was a slim chance of Tenzan squeaking on One Last G1 for One Last Dome, but that sure seems out of the question now.

And Yano matches are almost always super-short in the G1. He lost on opening night to Nakajima in something like seventy seconds, and that's because Nakajima took his time going for the Brainbuster. Dude always cheats a bunch as fast as he can, and either wins or loses pretty quick. Him beating my favorites doesn't even bug me anymore. It's just a variety act on usually otherwise physically intense G1 nights, and it's realistically a night off for whoever he's facing, which is vital at this point. The G1 chews people's bodies up.

I guess it's a bummer being resigned to Shibata just giving the best performance on any given card for the rest of his career rather than being a World Champ, but that's where I've been at for the last two years. I refuse to get my hopes up with Jado and Gedo.


----------



## El Dandy

Zatiel said:


> I love Shibata, but I never thought he was winning this tournament. From the beginning it's been Naito's tournament. They haven't built up anyone else that they'd put in the main event of a Tokyo Dome. There was a slim chance of Tenzan squeaking on One Last G1 for One Last Dome, but that sure seems out of the question now.
> 
> And Yano matches are almost always super-short in the G1. He lost on opening night to Nakajima in something like seventy seconds, and that's because Nakajima took his time going for the Brainbuster. Dude always cheats a bunch as fast as he can, and either wins or loses pretty quick. Him beating my favorites doesn't even bug me anymore. It's just a variety act on usually otherwise physically intense G1 nights, and it's realistically a night off for whoever he's facing, which is vital at this point. The G1 chews people's bodies up.
> 
> I guess it's a bummer being resigned to Shibata just giving the best performance on any given card for the rest of his career rather than being a World Champ, but that's where I've been at for the last two years. I refuse to get my hopes up with Jado and Gedo.


In fairness, Shibata does have things going in his favor unlike prior years 

- being signed to an actual NJPW contract
- co-conspirator Tanahashi getting over himself
- co-conspirator Nakamura fucking off
- NJPW is starving for new native top guys and the fans would accept Shibata tomorrow

but yeah, he was never winning the G1. Best case scenario for him is that he loses to Okada in the Final. Making the final is a boost for Shibata and helps him going forward. The winner of this G1 has to be either Okada or Naito because 99% that's their Dome main event. So if Okada wins A Block, that means Naito can't win B Block and vice versa.

Times like this I wish they removed the stupid title shot reward from the deal. It would open up the field significantly.


----------



## Bland

I just read elsewhere of someone predicting Okada to win and then Okada picking a 3 Way at WK against Naito & Omega. On 1st reading i thought no chance but im liking the idea now. Naito & Omega could tie Block B on points, either one advances depending on who wins their 1v1 encounter, to face Block A winner Okada. Have chaos in the finals with interference from both Los Ingobernables & Bullet Club. Okada wins G1 as champion, picks both faction leaders as he wants to prove he's the best & beat both guys in 1 match. 

Probably a very low chance of happening but we did see 1st ladder this year. Omega being involved elevates him and we get Okada vs naito again without it being 1v1 again. Tanahashi vs Elgin for IC could be interesting and Shibata vs Honma or a noah guy (Marafuji or Nakajima) could be an interesting NEVER title match.


----------



## El Dandy

For me, Omega is frustrating. The potential is there and he's shown flashes, but I just can't accept him as a top player atm. 

I wish he would focus on being a more serious comic villain instead of pretending to be a Young Buck or being such a literal geek bringing out a broom and trash can to the ring. That's the top gaijin and #2 heel? A guy who's a hybrid of Sephiroth, the Young Bucks, and Janitor Jim Duggan? Nah. 

As far as I'm concerned, Elgin being the top gaijin in NJPW is a real thing until Omega proves himself again. He can still have his quirks and things that make him Kenny Omega, but he needs to find the balance.

Don't think he should even be anywhere near the semi-main spot at the Dome until he shows he belongs as a top guy again. He's had exactly one moment of brilliance when he turned on AJ (and it was such a great moment and should've been a career defining moment), but he's squandered it. Even when he won the IC, instead of having a great "I'm the new top heel; fuck you" promo he started singing to the crowd about being a valentine or some shit and then began sweeping the ring. This isn't DDT or PWG, get it together man.

On other forum's I visit the narrative making the rounds is that there is legit concern Omega will leave and that's why NJPW have pumped the breaks on him a bit. Him losing to Elgin is a red flag for some that maybe he's on the outs. That possibly takes his rematch with Elgin for the title off the table, which in turn maybe takes the potential Omega/Tana IC title match out of the cards. It's probably just people trying to connect dots that don't exist, but it's hard not to be weary seeing how NJPW got fucked earlier in the year. I know Omega said at the start of the year he's not interested in WWE, but a lot has happened since then.


----------



## Dead Seabed

It's like he's too afraid to step out of his PWGy comedic comfort zone to realize his true potential and that may cost him much. No one buys him as a credible top gaijin and he's turned Bullet Club, with the help of his "Elite" clique of comedy jobbers, into a joke.


----------



## The High King

Shibata losing is not a huge surprise, makes sense for him to lose like he did and get caught.
Evens out the points,and Shibata wont suffer, in fact would have suffered if the match went longer and then he lost as this way it can be seen as a huge upset.

Omega got a nasty cut on the back of the chair but was still a great match.
I still think its Naito and Elgin battling it out for that block


----------



## The High King

they are really giving naomichi marifuji a good few wins as I had hoped sanada would get the pin
I like tenzan but those headbutts are ridiculous, if they connect they are dangerous and if they dont it looks stupid and surprised he lost to fale.
Goto picking up the expected win over Tama 
Tanahashi also gets a win his 3rd on the trot over iishi who was made to look real strong
Okada picked up the win in a decent bout over Makabe


----------



## Zatiel

I had a great time watching Night 11. All three of the last matches were fun.

Tanahashi/Ishii was my MOTN. Guys slugged it out hard, lots of good nearfalls to help us believe the impossible would happen. But of course Tanahashi has to win his remaining matches for the drama of his last night against Okada. It does feel a bit like Ishii will never beat Tanahashi again, something they should probably correct next year so they'll have unpredictability heading forward. 

Sanada/Marufuji was darned fun, too. I hope NJPW manages to make both regulars.


----------



## Martins

El Dandy said:


> instead of having a great "I'm the new top heel; fuck you" promo he started singing to the crowd about being a valentine or some shit and then began sweeping the ring.


Not disagreeing with you, but I still kinda enjoyed this :side:

Everything else I fully agree with though. I never really cared for Elgin and I always liked Kenny, but his schtick is impossible to take seriously at this level with the way he overdoes it and I've breen growing frustrated as well with how he screwed things up for himself ever since backstabbing AJ. Should've toned it down a bit on the "comic" and added to the "villain", yet he did just the opposite. 

Now with G1 I found myself actually caring about Elgin for the first time in my life and barely giving two fucks about Omega. Shit ain't right.


----------



## Dead Seabed

Martins said:


> Now with G1 I found myself actually caring about Elgin for the first time in my life and barely giving two fucks about Omega.


This is so true for me too :damn


----------



## El Dandy

see, THAT'S the Kenny we should see more often.

Best match I've seen from him in a while.


----------



## Martins

And right after shitting on Kenny, he turns around and finally gives a damn good performance. It's like he read all that shit :lol

Still nothing spectacular, but definitely his best performance in the tournament. Knee strikes were on point (that spot where he goads Shibata into slapping him back and then just fucking CAVES his face in with a knee, godDAMN), trash talk was fun, nice leg work, good and believable selling and attempted escapes on the sleeper. 

I can definitely get behind *this* Kenny, hope he can at least keep it up (still won't cling on to that hope too hard though :side.


----------



## El Dandy

Secretly, I want Ryback to go to Big Japan or join up with Zeus & The Bodygaurd


----------



## Corey

Some dates for the rest of New Japan's year (there's 3 Destruction shows)

Lion's Gate Project 3 - Sep. 1st
Destruction in Tokyo - Sep. 17th
Destruction in Hiroshima - Sep. 22nd
Destruction in Kobe - Sep. 25th
King of Pro Wrestling - Oct. 10th
Power Struggle (in Osaka) - Nov. 5th

They run a whopping 17 shows in the month of September.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Okada/Ishii was fucking awesome.


----------



## Bland

^Awesome. Im guessing Destruction in Tokyo will be Okada vs Marufuji, due to Marufuji's victory over Okada early in G1 Climax 26. Can then see NEVER title & IC title main eventing the other 2 with a G1 Climax 26 winners contract on the line as well. 


Also, with the G1, another excellent showing from Block A and an outstanding Ishii vs Okada match. Marufuji vs Tanahashi on now.


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761809944358203392
New Japan posted a column today in which AV idols (porn stars) give their analysis of the Super J Cup... for the kids! 

To the surprise of no one Taguchi, the 69th Jr. Champion, is popular with the AV crowd.


----------



## El Dandy

Ishii does it again. He's the fucking man.

Marufuji is also all but eliminated now (Okada and Tana would have to lose on the next A Show, and I don't see that happening at all). Besides, the big idea from A Block now is Tana trying to reclaim his Ace spot.

Still unsure as to who wins Tana/Okada. Smart money is on Tana/Naito Final but I feel as if Gedo has a trick up his sleeve and somebody new is making the final (Shibata or Elgin; they'd still L to Okada but would be nice to see somebody else get a taste nonetheless).

If Tana beats Okada, then I expect the title matches to be: Destruction v Marufuji, KoPW v Tanahashi, Power Struggle v Ishii

If Okada wins: Destruction v Ishii, KoPW v Marufuji, and then some CHAOS v LOS tag match at Power Struggle.


----------



## The High King

just watched night 13 from start to finish with no interuptions

Not only was it possibly the best night of action but featured I think Match of the year in Iishi & Okada, best match in an company I have seen this year without a doubt.
And this coming after Goto & Tenzan had put in a fantasic match themselves which I thought would be hard to top.
Tanahashi getting his expected win over Marifuji was great also.
Even Fale picked up a win without looking completely useless.
surprised they had Sanada eat the pin to Tama, which was another great match up.

The nights action was better than any card I have witnessed in WWE in years.
Now as the finishing line approaches it is getting even better.


----------



## El Dandy

YTR pinning both the IC and NEVER Champions.

TO THE MOON


----------



## Corey

Just a little fun fact, only 3 matches in the G1 have gone over 20 minutes and Naito has been involved in all of them. Can't imagine anyone would've predicted his match with EVIL going 20+ either.


----------



## The High King

after a super night 13 -night 14 opens with Elgin against Toru Yano in what can only be described at pathetic as Yano picks up another win and I am no Elgin fan.
Yoshi Hashi against Shibata was a fine match that the crowd was well into with Shibata picking up the win.
The impressive Nakajima got a great match out of Honma and picked up the win as well.
Omega and Nagats's different styles did not matter in this match and was decent enough, though the crowd were lukewarm throughout this and with omega's win.
Naito played the heel role more than Evil in their match up as expected, and even though Naito picked up the win he put EVIL over well


----------



## The High King

think we might see a match end in a 30 minute time limit draw in day 17.
Been a couple of years since a draw and tanahashi and okada might be the one, if one does not happen before it


----------



## The High King

A BLOCK

KAZUCHIKA OKADA- 5-2 (10 POINTS)
TOGI MAKABE- 4-3- (8 POINTS)
NAOMICHI MARUFUJI- 4-3 (8 POINTS)
HIROSHI TANAHASHI- 4-3 (8 POINTS)
HIROOKI GOTO-4-3 (8 POINTS)
BAD LUCK FALE- 4-3 (8 POINTS)
TOMOHIRO ISHII- 3-4 (6 POINTS)
TAMA TONGA- 3-4 (6 POINTS)
HIROYOSHI TENZAN-2-5 (4 POINTS)
SANADA- 2-5 (4 POINTS)


B BLOCK

TETUSUYA NAITO- 5-2 (10 POINTS)
MICHAEL ELGIN- 4-3 (8 POINTS)
KENNY OMEGA- 4-3 (8 POINTS)
KATSUYORI SHIBATA- 4-3 (8 POINTS)
KATSUHIKO NAKAJIMA- 4-3 (8 POINTS)
TORU YANO- 4-3 (8 POINTS)
YUJI NAGATA- 3 -4 (6 POINTS)
YOSHI-HASHI- 3 -4 (6 POINTS)
TOMOAKI HONMA- 2 -5 (4 POINTS)
EVIL- 2 -5 (4 POINTS)


----------



## El Dandy

I don't feel easy about the Omega/Naito match on B Block Final day (which is good I guess, because predictability). Common sense says it's Tana/Naito in the Final, but idk I feel like something is gonna happen and that it'll be Okada/????. Naito has been leading most of the way and Gedo usually doesn't book like that.

I'd be fine with Omega beating Naito if it meant someone else wins the Block, but will be really peeved if Omega wins B Block over somebody like Shibata. Hell, Elgin deserves to be in the Final before Omega; he's actually made the most of what has been given to him and isn't living off of hype. He's also much more over than Kenny atm.


----------



## antoniomare007

Why do you guys think the "logical" choice is Tana as winner of Block A? They ruined almost a year worth of stories to extend an Okada/Tanahashi feud that should've ended in January 2015, just so Okada could get his big W this year at the Dome. Putting Tana over him would be moronic imo. Even if it's the G-1 and win/losses matter less than in other settings, having Okada lose to him again would serve little to no purpose. At most I'd book a tie between them.

Shit, I think having Fale beat Okada on Tuesday would make more sense as it would create a big ass tie going into the last day of the block at Sumo Hall. I just can't believe Tanahashi winning is even an option right now.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Ishii has been the tournament MVP as per usual. Evil and Naito's match was pretty fun, and Tenzan and Goto was very, very good. Unexpectedly good really.


----------



## El Dandy

antoniomare007 said:


> Why do you guys think the "logical" choice is Tana as winner of Block A? They ruined almost a year worth of stories to extend an Okada/Tanahashi feud that should've ended in January 2015, just so Okada could get his big W this year at the Dome. Putting Tana over him would be moronic imo. Even if it's the G-1 and win/losses matter less than in other settings, having Okada lose to him again would serve little to no purpose. At most I'd book a tie between them.
> 
> Shit, I think having Fale beat Okada on Tuesday would make more sense as it would create a big ass tie going into the last day of the block at Sumo Hall. I just can't believe Tanahashi winning is even an option right now.


I was with you and had also been championing the "no way does Tana beat Okada" when the blocks and shows were announed, but some doubt has crept into my head. Just something to think about seeing that they have backpeddled on Okada being Ace and have even been bold enough to have Tana's video have "ACE!" in big bold letters and have a new shirt that says "ACE IS BACK!"(and it is out selling any of Okada's merch too). Okada has been vocal about Tana re-claiming Ace and said he's upset Tana has closed more G1 shows this year than him. It's obv just a part of the story, but seems like a lot of effort for just a one off A Block match; it feels like this could be the big Fall program for NJPW.

It stands to reason that they may do it because: 

- Tana beating Okada allows Naito to win the G1 and is the easiest set up for Okada/Naito (this is the biggest reason IMO)
- Going back to the "Who's the Ace?" story would be Okada's big program for the next few months and allow for him to be away from Naito/LOS
- It would give Okada a big opponent for KoPW
- Help turn Okada into more of a heel as he heads into WK11 (not full blown heel, but just hedging him more in that direction). If the big idea for the Dome is Okada/Naito like we all expect, Naito is going to be the overwhelming babyface in Tokyo. That's just the reality of the situation.

I'm with you that I think it would be a mistake if they had Tana beat Okada 8 months after the supposed big blowoff, but I'm second guessing it for the reasons listed above tbh

A draw is still def an option tbh, but would likely still give Tana a claim to a title shot in the Fall so they can resolve the Ace issue once again, so it's kinda like ehhhhh


----------



## The High King

tanahashi okada is off the cards surely
marifuji okada looks like it set to happen next


----------



## El Dandy

Oh for sure Marufuji will get his title shot; not saying he won't.

We're still quite a ways away from the Dome and Okada is defending the title at minimum 2 more times (3 if Tana or Fale beats him in the G1).

Given what we know now I'd expect title matches in Sept (Ishii) and Oct (Marufuji). If Tana gets a shot, then Sept (Marufuji), Oct (Tanahashi), and Nov (Ishii). Marufuji would likely have to take the Sept title shot in that scenario because he'll likely be on tour doing Global League with NOAH in Nov.


----------



## The High King

the not knowing is all part of the excitment,
Too may other companies like tna and wwe are too predictable


----------



## antoniomare007

El Dandy said:


> I was with you and had also been championing the "no way does Tana beat Okada" when the blocks and shows were announed, but some doubt has crept into my head.* Just something to think about seeing that they have backpeddled on Okada being Ace and have even been bold enough to have Tana's video have "ACE!" in big bold letters and have a new shirt that says "ACE IS BACK!"(and it is out selling any of Okada's merch too). Okada has been vocal about Tana re-claiming Ace and said he's upset Tana has closed more G1 shows this year than him. It's obv just a part of the story, but seems like a lot of effort for just a one off A Block match; it feels like this could be the big Fall program for NJPW.
> 
> It stands to reason that they may do it because:
> 
> - Tana beating Okada allows Naito to win the G1 and is the easiest set up for Okada/Naito (this is the biggest reason IMO)
> - Going back to the "Who's the Ace?" story would be Okada's big program for the next few months and allow for him to be away from Naito/LOS
> - It would give Okada a big opponent for KoPW*
> - Help turn Okada into more of a heel as he heads into WK11 (not full blown heel, but just hedging him more in that direction). If the big idea for the Dome is Okada/Naito like we all expect, Naito is going to be the overwhelming babyface in Tokyo. That's just the reality of the situation.
> 
> I'm with you that I think it would be a mistake if they had Tana beat Okada 8 months after the supposed big blowoff, but I'm second guessing it for the reasons listed above tbh
> 
> A draw is still def an option tbh, but would likely still give Tana a claim to a title shot in the Fall so they can resolve the Ace issue once again, so it's kinda like ehhhhh


That's even more of a reason to put Okada over at Sumo Hall imo. Resetting the "who's the real Ace?" story AGAIN between him and Tanahashi would show that Gedo really doesn't know how to book those two except against each other. We really don't need another title match between them and I'm not sure it would draw that well either (even if night 1 at Sumo Hall this Friday does more than 7k, I wouldn't bet another title bout would do big business).

I mean, I see your point but if Gedo is that fucking lazy then fuck this company.


----------



## Martins

antoniomare007 said:


> That's even more of a reason to put Okada over at Sumo Hall imo. Resetting the "who's the real Ace?" story AGAIN between him and Tanahashi would show that Gedo really doesn't know how to book those two except against each other. We really don't need another title match between them and I'm not sure it would draw that well either (even if night 1 at Sumo Hall this Friday does more than 7k, I wouldn't bet another title bout would do big business).
> 
> I mean, I see your point but if Gedo is that fucking lazy then fuck this company.


I agree. The biggest of rivals meeting again by a matter of casualty shouldn't be a reason to backtrack on what was already such a long story that supposedly met its end.

It's been established that Okada IS the new Ace, so I'd say nothing more is really needed other than "well, here we are again" where they once again put on a hard-fought match because they both still feel the need to prove themselves better than the other. Okada, however, should remain the better man. He doesn't gain anything from it, and Tana loses nothing from it; it just makes sense in terms of continuity, I think.


----------



## El Dandy

Yeah I think most are on the same page and would rather they not go this direction. However, when you look at the signs.... where else are we left to think they're going with this:










If it were me, Tana and Okada wouldn't have even been in the same block and probably wouldn't have met again in singles until 2018. But they have tickets to sell so they're going back to the pat hand. As of right now, I'm very convinced we see Okada/Tana at KoPW.

To me it doesn't really matter if Okada beats Tana in the G1, KoPW, or that this is all just a ploy to really hammer home that Okada is the guy; the damage is being done right now and Okada looks like a fraud. They are literally back to promoting Tana as the Ace. He's main eventing over Okada, the fans still love him more than Okada, and he's still a bigger draw than Okada.

The resounding message this gives off reminds me of the quote from Breaking Bad: "just because you shot Jesse James, don't make you Jesse James."


----------



## Zatiel

If I had my way, Tanahashi would beat Tenzan to get to 10 points, Marufuji would beat Tonga to get to 10 points, and Fale would upset Okada so that Okada stayed at 10.

Then on Wednesday, Marufuji beats Goto to get to 12 and spends the rest of the show on commentary watching to see if anyone will tie him. Tonga squeaks an upset over Fale so Fale stalls out at 10. Then it's the main event and Okada and Tanahashi are jockeying for the win, and Marufuji is sweating a Tanahashi win since Tanahashi beat him already. But it's a time limit draw, so they're 11-11. Marufuji goes to the finals as the only man with 12 points.

Marufuji happily shoos them out of the ring so he can cut his promo about how he's going to the finals and hopes to face the other "genius" in Naito. Maybe even air guitar if he's feeling heelish. If Okada acts up, he can see he'll see him again at the Tokyo Dome.


----------



## Corey

It's certainly an idea but I just wouldn't see the intrigue of Marufuji making the finals. I mean, he's already beaten Okada so we know he's getting a title shot and I kinda doubt that people would take him as a believable winner to main event in the Dome. It would definitely be unexpected though.

What the hell would they do if Marufuji, Okada, and Tanahashi all go into the final A Block day tied with 10? If Goto beats Marufuji, wouldn't there _have_ to be a winner in Tana/Okada? There really isn't a tiebreaker there if they both stick at 11. Match with no time limit? 

B Block has become completely unpredictable so I have no idea there.


----------



## The High King

okada beating tanahashi needs to happen.
passing of the torch for once and for all, as tanahashi is getting on and you have to go with the future.
Even a time limit draw might do if they are going with marifuji but tanahashi beating okada destroys okada and for what?


----------



## Lariatoh!

Just with Tanahashi. Yes I agree... the story with him and Okada and the "ACE" is over and done with... and I'm not saying this is an excuse, but from a booking standpoint, Gedo lost Nakamura, Styles and Ibushi and you could even argue Anderson (who has been to the G1 finals) as big name players. Tanahashi on his way to be a supporting role, had to come back in near the top to help the company.

However, in saying that he could have been used in this G1 to establish new main event players. I thought that was going to be the case when he tapped to Sanada.


----------



## El Dandy

Corey said:


> It's certainly an idea but I just wouldn't see the intrigue of Marufuji making the finals. I mean, he's already beaten Okada so we know he's getting a title shot and I kinda doubt that people would take him as a believable winner to main event in the Dome. It would definitely be unexpected though.
> 
> What the hell would they do if Marufuji, Okada, and Tanahashi all go into the final A Block day tied with 10? If Goto beats Marufuji, wouldn't there _have_ to be a winner in Tana/Okada? There really isn't a tiebreaker there if they both stick at 11. Match with no time limit?
> 
> B Block has become completely unpredictable so I have no idea there.


Yeah they'd surely just flat out book a winner for Okada/Tana imo 

YTR still very much alive in B Block tbyano


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

A Naito/Okada final would be as redundant as another Okada-Tanahashi storyline. If Wrestle Kingdom ends up having a Naito vs Okada match as the main event, I'd prefer to keep those two guys away from each other as much as possible.

I would rather have a Naito/Tanahashi final, with Tanahashi losing, and then Okada putting an end to his "Ace" comeback. Unfortunately, Tanahashi vs Okada needs to be utilized at this point because they've got tickets to sell and nobody has yet been built to the position to challenge Tanahashi other than Okada and Naito.


----------



## SolarKhan

I've only seen the matches until july 31st and have avoided spoilers so far. Dandy's post above my "quick reply" is sooo out of context for me lol.

Anyways,

Marufuji is on fire as far as I am concerned. Love his performances. So far, this whole tourney has been a shocker. Okada losing opening night...Tanahashi losing, Naito getting chocked out like a bitch....YRT reigning supreme as the "upset" king but on steroids this year lol.

I love it so far.


----------



## Bland

I can see Fale, Marufuji & Tanahashi all picking up wins today so we end up with a 4 way tie to start the final day. I can see Fale actually reaching the finals but would love to see Marufuji vs Naito as the finals. As for Okada vs Tanahashi, i reckon a draw could be the best option.


----------



## LaMelo

A draw is like kissing your sister.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Dandy

It's a god damned crime that Ishii only has 6 points but this useless geek Goto goes into the Final day still alive.

At any rate, A Block is veeeeeeeery interesting now thanks to Fale winning :mark: There is a real chance we see that Tana/Okada draw now and a Marufuji/Naito G1 Final is a legit scenario.

There will actually be some DRAMA on the final block days this year (unlike last year which was p much devoid of drama for the entire tourney. The only drama was really just following Nakamura's injury status and then watching G1MVP Naito go out with a whimper to Tenzan because reasons le sigh).

also RIP Sweets Makabe; got that 2014 Shelton X push :mj2


----------



## antoniomare007

Zatiel said:


> If I had my way, Tanahashi would beat Tenzan to get to 10 points, Marufuji would beat Tonga to get to 10 points, and Fale would upset Okada so that Okada stayed at 10.
> 
> Then on Wednesday, Marufuji beats Goto to get to 12 and spends the rest of the show on commentary watching to see if anyone will tie him. Tonga squeaks an upset over Fale so Fale stalls out at 10. Then it's the main event and Okada and Tanahashi are jockeying for the win, and Marufuji is sweating a Tanahashi win since Tanahashi beat him already. But it's a time limit draw, so they're 11-11. Marufuji goes to the finals as the only man with 12 points.
> 
> Marufuji happily shoos them out of the ring so he can cut his promo about how he's going to the finals and hopes to face the other "genius" in Naito. Maybe even air guitar if he's feeling heelish. If Okada acts up, he can see he'll see him again at the Tokyo Dome.


Agreed. This is the best scenario. And the fuckery of Naito beating Maru in the finals would be outstanding.

The other options is giving Okada the W over Tana to keep cementing him as the man of New Japan, and also giving him a big win before losing the final. I do agree that Okada/Naito as a Final is redundant, specially because it would mean they should be facing again at WK. But that's the corner lazy ass Gedo booked himself in...


----------



## El Dandy

antoniomare007 said:


> But that's the corner lazy ass Gedo booked himself in...


speaking of lazy Gedo, there is a chance that it could be Goto/Naito for the 3rd time this year and 2nd time in a tournament final 

:con1

After I forget he exists, there's just always this voice in my ear whispering "pssst El Dandy, don't forget about Goto and Red Goto Redmption."


----------



## The High King

fale beating okada has really throw a spanner in everything.Fale is a donkey and should never be anywhere above the midcard
5 wrestlers all on 10 points, even if okada wins against tanahashi he is still dependent on others


----------



## Zatiel

Yeah, but at this point it's entirely obvious it'll come down to the main event. It was sort of obvious since the card was announced.

I'd love if they added another night next year and had the top two from Block A and the top two from Block B rematch against each other to decide the finalists. The last couple years have been incredible, but the way they book always lets you figure out the main contenders just from looking at the cards for the last two nights.


----------



## The High King

still think there is no need for okada to win the block seeing as he already has the title, but dont want to see tanahashi either
Fale is a donkey


----------



## LilOlMe

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> A Naito/Okada final would be as redundant as another Okada-Tanahashi storyline. If Wrestle Kingdom ends up having a Naito vs Okada match as the main event, I'd prefer to keep those two guys away from each other as much as possible.
> 
> I would rather have a Naito/Tanahashi final, with Tanahashi losing, and then Okada putting an end to his "Ace" comeback. Unfortunately, Tanahashi vs Okada needs to be utilized at this point because they've got tickets to sell and nobody has yet been built to the position to challenge Tanahashi other than Okada and Naito.


Exactly. Okada beating Tana right now would make no sense if Naito is the winner of B block, which should be the logical choice.

You solve the problem of Okada looking "weak" by Tana beating him, by having Okada beat him at one of the next PPVs.

This seems very clearly where they're going, IMO.




Re: The Kenny Omega discussion a few pages ago: I don't mind him acting goofy because he's delivering in his singles matches. However, the New Day and WWE bullshit needs to fuck off. It's disrespectful to Gedo, especially because it's clear that he was intending on positioning Kenny very strongly. He looked amazing after the AJ turn, but seemed far more invested in getting his Elite group with the Young Bucks over rather than the Bullet Club.

I wonder if it's a financial thing. I'm thinking that he gets way more $ for Elite merchandise rather than Bullet Club stuff, so he's trying to get that over. In the process, he's made Bullet Club look weak as hell.

Bullet Club has no guy who really looks like a killer, so now it's just a scrub unit. Totally mishandled.


----------



## LilOlMe

Zatiel said:


> If I had my way, Tanahashi would beat Tenzan to get to 10 points, Marufuji would beat Tonga to get to 10 points, and Fale would upset Okada so that Okada stayed at 10.
> 
> Then on Wednesday, Marufuji beats Goto to get to 12 and spends the rest of the show on commentary watching to see if anyone will tie him. Tonga squeaks an upset over Fale so Fale stalls out at 10. Then it's the main event and Okada and Tanahashi are jockeying for the win, and Marufuji is sweating a Tanahashi win since Tanahashi beat him already. But it's a time limit draw, so they're 11-11. Marufuji goes to the finals as the only man with 12 points.
> 
> Marufuji happily shoos them out of the ring so he can cut his promo about how he's going to the finals and hopes to face the other "genius" in Naito. Maybe even air guitar if he's feeling heelish. If Okada acts up, he can see he'll see him again at the Tokyo Dome.


I like this idea, it's creative. However, I just don't see them sacrificing Okada or Tanahashi for Marufuji, and I think that's how Gedo would look at it. Tana & Okada are two of his biggest stars, and he's gonna want to push one as such.

I think that Marufuji might be beaten by Goto, just so that all the attention and intrigue is about solely Okada & Tanahashi. 

Maru getting to the finals would be interesting, as it will add someone who can keep coming in and challenging people who haven't been challenged before. I just think that Gedo's attention is more on simple logic, and what fits together for future storylines. 


Btw, I've read that Sanada is still a freelancer. He's someone I definitely think that they see as a future big star, but they would need to sign him up first before giving him a powerful push.


----------



## El Dandy

LilOlMe said:


> Re: The Kenny Omega discussion a few pages ago: I don't mind him acting goofy because he's delivering in his singles matches. However, the New Day and WWE bullshit needs to fuck off. It's disrespectful to Gedo, especially because it's clear that he was intending on positioning Kenny very strongly. He looked amazing after the AJ turn, but seemed far more invested in getting his Elite group with the Young Bucks over rather than the Bullet Club.
> 
> I wonder if it's a financial thing. I'm thinking that he gets way more $ for Elite merchandise rather than Bullet Club stuff, so he's trying to get that over. In the process, he's made Bullet Club look weak as hell.
> 
> Bullet Club has no guy who really looks like a killer, so now it's just a scrub unit. Totally mishandled.


For me, Omega has had 2 good matches of note (Shibata & Elgin), 2 avg matches (EVIL & YOSHI-HASHI), and has had 3 of the worst matches of B Block (YTR, Honma & Nagata). I've read from some he's been a real MVP of the G1; at that point I feel like I'm not even watching the same G1. He's been fine, but lackluster given the expectations.

In comparison to the other first time guys, YOSHI-HASHI, EVIL, SANADA, and Nakajima have made better first G1 impressions IMO. Some see it differently and continue to be blown away by Kenny Omega; I wish I saw what they saw. It's obv all opinion, but right now I don't think it's really a hot take to say Kenny has been the 3rd best gaijin during this G1 behind Elgin & Fale. Like, Elgin is on such a higher level than Kenny right now its not even funny IMO. That's a tough pill to swallow seeing as Kenny started the year as the #1 heel and #1 gaijin and he has really stumbled.

At the end of the day, I guess I just want Omega to be something he's not... so that's my fault. I do appreciate that he has toned down his geek level the last 2 matches by tossing the broom to the side before he starts dancing with it, so hopefully by the time he gets to Naito he leaves that shit backstage but I anticipate he'll probably take 3 steps back and be a big goof and ham it up against Naito.

I hope the Bucks go to ROH full time or just fuckoff to NXT so there are no lame distractions for Omega. He could focus and become the top guy he was pegged to be. I agree that the entire ELITE thing just stunted Omega's growth. As of right now I look at the Omega push-to-the-moon to start the year as a failure and they need to do a soft reboot if he is meant to be a player. Frankly, I would rather they put their energy into really getting Shibata hot instead of trying again with Kenny so soon.

Not sure if it's a financial thing tbh only Kenny can answer that. All I know is that when you look into the crowd all the BC/Elite stuff has turned into LOS gear. You look at the top 10 merch items, and there is exactly one BC shirt on the list and it is not even an Omega/ELITE shirt. I would guess NJPW is no doubt making more money from BC merch from the stuff ROH sells because it's somehow still fresh over here.

Just think it's probably "hey! I'm having fun! fun matters most! FUN FUN FUN FUN! Fuck you, Cornette! Look at all the fun!" attitude. By all means: go have fun in PWG or wherever. I just feel like he's a waste of NJPW's time until the light bulb goes off in his head and he figures out how to balance being Kenny Omega with being a top guy. How is a fan supposed to take him seriously when he doesn't take anything at all seriously? Until then, stay in the midcard pls and the spot should go to someone else who's ready to rise to the occasion.


----------



## Corey

I think a lot of what @El Dandy & @LilOlMe are saying is making sense now and it looks like Dandy has been right all along with the Tanahashi/Naito final. Naito goes over and main events Tokyo Dome against Okada (and beats him). Between now and then that gives Okada plenty of time to get in 4 successful defenses against Marufuji, Ishii, Fale, and Tanahashi. Three of those would happen at one of the Destruction shows, King of Pro (Tanahashi no doubt), and Power Struggle, but what if they sent Okada over to NOAH for his defense against Marufuji? That would be pretty cool.

Of course I'm still holding out hope that Shibata wins out and takes B Block en route to winning it all... or he could upset Naito and take the briefcase shot later in the year? Who knows!


----------



## Krokro

Well, Omega is just a huge fan when it comes to wrestling, and his inner fan wants to see The Elite vs The New Day, but I agree with most of the above comments, Omega just needs to worry about himself, really. HE has the star power to go forward.. The Young Bucks are very niche and while I am a fan of them and enjoy their work I can easily see them being detrimental to any card if you're not a fan of their antics. I was disappointed and actually stopped watching RoH when they interrupted the Lethal vs Cabana and such, so I know how it goes.

BUT. I'm late, I know, I hardly ever (I've never posted in this particular thread) post over here but I must say that fucking Ishii vs Okada match had me legit jumping out of my fucking seat. I was going to continue watching the G1 until I was spoiled that Fale beat Okada too... really diminished Ishii's win and just.. made me kind of lose some of the momentum I had with that spectacular match.

Regardless, I must say I really hope Goto gets pushed a bit better, he deserves better but... they seem really kind of iffy right now on their booking if Fale is winning for no fucking reason lmfao.


----------



## Bland

Who is everyone's favourite 6 so far in the G1?

Mine:

Ishii
Marufuji 
Naito
Elgin
Shibata
Fale

^i included Fale as he had some interesting booking by beating Okada & Marufuji and losing to Tanahashi & Ishii. Plus i dont mind his "big guy" style matches. 

With Okada already having 3 title defences pending and maybe 4 if Tanahashi wins, surely a Block B guy or Goto (urgh) will win now? Naito will have to lose his next match with Elgin, Shibata, Yano & Omega/Nakajima winning to give Block B the same unpredictability of Block B.


----------



## El Dandy

top6

EVIL Naito
EVIL Ishii
EVIL Shibata
EVIL Tanahashi
EVIL Elgin
EVIL 

EVERYTHING IS EVIL

Yeah I def see Naito losing to YOSHI-HASHI on the next show. Shibata, Elgin, and Omega should also win their next matches.

Suspect EVIL beats YTR, tho.


----------



## Zatiel

Bland said:


> Who is everyone's favourite 6 so far in the G1?


Ishii
Omega
Elgin
Shibata
Marufuji
Sanada

Honorable mentions to Okada and Tanahashi.


----------



## El Dandy

@Corey good thought on Okada/Marufuji happening in NOAH. 

Never even crossed my mind but it would def serve as a tremendous boost to NOAH ticket sales if only for just one night


----------



## NastyYaffa

Bland said:


> Who is everyone's favourite 6 so far in the G1?


Ishii, Shibata, Marufuji, Tanahashi, Okada & Nakajima.


----------



## El Dandy

NastyYaffa said:


> Ishii, Shibata, Marufuji, Tanahashi, Okada & *Nakajima*.


As doubtful as it is, wishing that Nakajima would come to NJPW full time. 

Only 28 and would be a building block for a decade. NOAH needs him more I guess, but man he would be a good player to have. Plus, his music is God tier!


----------



## El Dandy

Alright gang! BUCKLE UP! it's G1 Finals scenario time:

*A Block*
- Tana: must beat Okada
- Okada: must beat Tana + Goto must beat Marufuji + Tonga must beat Fale
- Marufuji: must beat Goto + Okada must beat Tana -OR- must beat Goto + Okada/Tana draw
- Fale: must beat Tonga + Okada/Tana must draw + Marufuji must beat Goto
- Goto: must beat Marufuji + Okada/Tana must draw + must stop being GEEK Goto

*B Block*
- Naito: must beat or draw Omega
- Omega: must beat Naito + EVIL must beat Shibata + Nakajima must beat Elgin
- Shibata: must beat EVIL + Omega must beat Naito + Nakajima must beat Elgin
- Elgin: must beat Nakajima + Omega must beat Naito + Shibata must beat EVIL. He'd somehow maybe win a 4-way tie? Who the fuck knows.

who you got?

My head tells me Tana/Naito but my gut says Marufuji/Naito


----------



## Corey

Still don't think Marufuji in the final would make much sense considering he's already beaten Okada so I'm going with Tanahashi/Naito.

My 2nd option would be Okada/Shibata because I could see Nakajima beating Elgin if they're planning on sending a couple guys over to NOAH for a big show to help them sell some tickets. On the flip side I can really see EVIL beating Shibata to get into the NEVER Title picture though... so yeah, it's tough. 

Either way I absolutely do not see Omega making the final.


----------



## Vårmakos

I'm going with Okada/Naito. Naito gains an edge in their feud if he beats Okada in the finals, and that way he can look strong as the challenger heading into WK.


----------



## Corey

Yeah I considered Okada/Naito but just felt like that would be overkill if they had a 3rd match in 4 months and possibly a 4th match at WK.


----------



## Dead Seabed

I see a lot of people displeased by Gedo desperately trying to rehash Tanahashi through the whole "Ace is back" comeback story but it's all very much understandable. This is the company that lost Nakamura, AJ Styles, Ibushi, Anderson and failed to create a new top gaijin in Omega (it's his own fault), all within a span of a couple of months. 

They're in a tight spot, a very tight spot. Meanwhile, they have a proven top draw of exceptional caliber finally returning fresh and healthy-ish. Of course they are going to use him as much as they can, even if it means recycling some progress with Okada's position and backpedalling on the whole "passing of the torch" for another year or two. 

It will take some time to recreate the kind of depth that the 2014-2015 roster had and it's not gonna happen over night. So yeah, they should squeeze out as much of that Tana juice as they can, for as long as they can. 


P.S. push Makabe :vince


----------



## The High King

got this on wrestling inc



> Here is where things get complicated. On the surface it would appear that Michael Elgin is out of contention to win the B block despite having 10 points going into the final day. Elgin has victories over Shibata and Omega but even if he defeats Nakajima and gets an Omega win vs Naito. Elgin would finish tied with Tetsuya Naito at 12 points but by virtue of his loss to Naito earlier in the G1. He would lose the B block because of that tie-breaker.
> 
> Not so fast, Here's the thing. In that scenario. There would be 3 competitors tied at 12 points each. All 3 with wins against each other. Making the head to head between the three at 1 and 1 each. Further complicating matters is if Shibata wins and that ends up creating a 4 way tie at 12 points. That would create even more uncertainty. In this scenario, While Naito has a win vs Elgin, he would have losses to Shibata and Omega. Omega would have the tie breaker over Naito but he has losses to Elgin and Shibata. Shibata has wins over Omega and Naito but he has lost to Elgin. This can be very confusing.
> 
> If New Japan determines that in a 4 way tie, Overall head to head comes into play. Then Elgin and Shibata would be at 2 and 1 in that scenario while Naito and Omega would be at 1 and 2. Since Elgin beat Shibata. That's how that tie would be broken. This uncertainty and tie breaking rule clarification by New Japan would all go away with a simple Naito win.
> 
> NJPW has had ties in the past where normal tie breaking procedures did not determine a winner of a particular block. In 2009, In a tournament first, the exact tie for first place in Block A between Togi Makabe and Hiroshi Tanahashi was decided by a coin toss. This unorthodox tiebreaking procedure was done because Tanahashi and Makabe wrestled each other to a time limit draw during that year's G1.


----------



## El Dandy

Road Rash said:


> I see a lot of people displeased by Gedo desperately trying to rehash Tanahashi through the whole "Ace is back" comeback story but it's all very much understandable. This is the company that lost Nakamura, AJ Styles, Ibushi, Anderson and failed to create a new top gaijin in Omega (it's his own fault), all within a span of a couple of months.
> 
> They're in a tight spot, a very tight spot. Meanwhile, they have a proven top draw of exceptional caliber finally returning fresh and healthy-ish. Of course they are going to use him as much as they can, even if it means recycling some progress with Okada's position and backpedalling on the whole "passing of the torch" for another year or two.
> 
> It will take some time to recreate the kind of depth that the 2014-2015 roster had and it's not gonna happen over night. So yeah, they should squeeze out as much of that Tana juice as they can, for as long as they can.
> 
> 
> P.S. push Makabe :vince


Yeah agreed.

They tried to kind of force Tana into that early Nagata Dad role. Only problem is they lost all their depth -and- the people still consider Tana the Ace. Doesn't matter that Gedo cast Okada as the ace at WK10, Tana is still the people's choice. Nobody is staying afterwards to watch Oakda play air guitar or waiting to have their wives and daughters literally get a taste of Okada's sweat like the do for Tana. I mean THAT's the Ace right there. Plus, Tana probably has another 2-3 years left in him. He's only gonna be 40 (for comparision, secret ace Ishii is gonna be 41. Age ain't nothing but a number in Japan, just a matter of when Tana's body breaks down)

I'm fine with Tana being back as the Ace (plus it gives those of us who aren't fans of Okada a reason to lel at his expense), but just not exicted if they are going the easy road of "Who is the Real Ace" story again. I can deal with it happeneing at KoPW, but probably just need to leave Okada/Tana alone especially at WK. They have the perfect trilogy there; no need to produce Okada/Tana IV: Kingdom of the Crystal Skull.


----------



## antoniomare007

Man I hope you guys been watching since 13' or something like that because I'm sick and tired of Gedo's lazy booking. I barely watch right now, and if he actually goes back to Tana/Okada as a program I'm fucking done. 

Specially because Naito having a dominating G-1 run and slaying the invader (Marufuji) in the final, gaining a fuck ton of momentum heading into WK would be much more interesting than any other choice that can come out of this year's tournament. 

And it's not like Gedo and New Japan can't bring new people to freshen things ups either. This perception that the company has it's hands tight behind it's back is not true at all. They could easily stop the NOAH experiment (it pains me so much that damn company can barely draw 1k at Korakuen, just please close shop, you aren't doing Misawa's memory any favor keeping that thing alive) and bring in a ton of new people that could freshen things up. Imagine a Suzuki-Gun vs Los Ingobernables program. Or Shiozaki and Sugiura, that have been great against New Japan in the past, giving a new dimension to the heavyweight division. 

Or how about bringing Strong BJ and give them a little run like All Japan did in 2011? Daisuke and Yuji don't need a main event spot, just put them against established vets or young guys that are promising and they'll get the most out of it and deliver good to great matches. They could create an amazing moment by giving Daichi Hashimoto a match (he was booked for WK in 12' IIRC but he got hurt, then he was never again booked) and bringing his daddy's theme - the real Ace of New Japan in 90's and a fat bastard that I still miss - back in a NJPW ring.

Shit, they can book a promising young guy like Konosuke Takeshita and try him out like they did with a Ibushi years ago.

There's a shit ton of ways to makes things interesting and put people like Tanahashi and others in a position to draw without resorting to the same fucking programs over and over and over again. You really want to run with Tanahashi as "the Ace that hasn't gone away" angle? Then give him a meaningful program with other people. He doesn't need the belt, and there's a huge fucking pool of interesting people you can put him against that will draw good enough, just stop going back to the same damn thing.


----------



## El Dandy

Agreed that they need loosen up and not be afraid to bring in non-NJPW boys. Bringing in Sanada (and before him Omega/Ibushi) was a start of hopefully things to come. 

That being said, they're having a hell of a time getting their upper mid guys established at that top level, so bringing in guys like Strong BJ, Takeshita, Hino, Daichi, Endo etc does nothing for them right now. Of course, I would love for them to bring in Strong BJ they're awesome plus, individually, they both could at least be Ishii level in NJPW. Helps them re-fill depth that has been lost. However, will it help a guy like Shibata become a top guy? No, because in order to become a top guy you have to program/beat other top guys and there are only 3 on the NJPW roster atm with Tana, Okada, Naito (who will be solidified if he wins the G1).

In hindsight, they really should've had Go come to NJPW instead of back to NOAH last winter.

Daichi has really found a home with BJW and is getting even more experience since they're working with AJPW, so I hope he stays there for a year or two before going back to NJPW. Takeshita and Endo are still super young (Takeshita especially); they're still years away from even hitting their prime so they should stay away from NJPW for a bit of time imo. Once they get to 26/27/28 then see if they'll come in.

EDIT: it's making the rounds on twitter that The Ryback and NJPW are in talks. Hmmmmmmm can't say I hate the idea. That being said, I haven't seen much of Ryback since 2014. I know he has a shit rep, but that big boy hoss potential.


----------



## antoniomare007

El Dandy said:


> Agreed that they need loosen up and not be afraid to bring in non-NJPW boys. Bringing in Sanada (and before him Omega/Ibushi) was a start of hopefully things to come.
> 
> That being said, they're having a hell of a time getting their upper mid guys established at that top level, so bringing in guys like Strong BJ, Takeshita, Hino, Daichi, Endo etc does nothing for them right now. Of course, I would love for them to bring in Strong BJ they're awesome plus, individually, they both could at least be Ishii level in NJPW. Helps them re-fill depth that has been lost. However, will it help a guy like Shibata become a top guy? No, because in order to become a top guy you have to program/beat other top guys and there are only 3 on the NJPW roster atm with Tana, Okada, Naito (who will be solidified if he wins the G1).
> 
> In hindsight, they really should've had Go come to NJPW instead of back to NOAH last winter.
> 
> Daichi has really found a home with BJW and is getting even more experience since they're working with AJPW, so I hope he stays there for a year or two before going back to NJPW. Takeshita and Endo are still super young (Takeshita especially); they're still years away from even hitting their prime so they should stay away from NJPW for a bit of time imo. Once they get to 26/27/28 then see if they'll come in.
> 
> EDIT: it's making the rounds on twitter that The Ryback and NJPW are in talks. Hmmmmmmm can't say I hate the idea. That being said, I haven't seen much of Ryback since 2014. I know he has a shit rep, but that big boy hoss potential.


But that's my point, they stuck in the "can't do anything else than rehash the same programs because we don't have big enough stars" when they can easily bring new people to give those wrestlers other stuff to do.

The NOAH thing is baffling because you have Suzuki-Gun AND guys like Go and Sugi, like what in the name of fuck are they waiting for? The experiment has clearly failed and the roster in really thin. You get a ton of interesting matchups and opponents for a roster that needs to freshen things up (and it needed that even before Nakamura, AJ and Ibushi left).

You don't book Strong BJ to "elevate" a guy like Shibata. You bring them to give a guy like him something interesting to do. If he's never going to get a shot because of what he did in the past then use him in ways were we can all win. And as I said, you can also use Strong BJ to help build young guys, what if Ishii or Shibata take Sanada or a young lion (they got two really interesting prospects last year) to face the invaders?. If the top 3 spots are locked in then you have to book around it, not just keep doing the same shit until one of the three get old or injured. After a 6 month-1 year program with Strong BJ anyone can build enough momentum to get a chance down the line to beat a Tana/Naito/Okada. 

Daichi and Takeshita are more of a special attraction type of thing. Yes, they are way too young to be anywhere near a top spot in New Japan but my point was that they can even bring those guys for a couple of shows and do something interesting. 

I'd be fine with Ryback coming in. I should be put in a tag team first imo so he can get used to the style but there's potential in a guy like him.


----------



## Vårmakos

Daiki Inaba has been wrestling for 3 years and he's now the Wrestle-1 Champion. 

(???????) 

What is happening in this company.

TBF: Takeshita has been wrestling for the same amount of time and he's KO-D Champion. Just seems sudden to push a guy who is still in 'young lion' gear to the top of the company.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

You won't see things change until Gedo is no longer booker.


----------



## El Dandy

antoniomare007 said:


> But that's my point, they stuck in the "can't do anything else than rehash the same programs because we don't have big enough stars" when they can easily bring new people to give those wrestlers other stuff to do.
> 
> The NOAH thing is baffling because you have Suzuki-Gun AND guys like Go and Sugi, like what in the name of fuck are they waiting for? The experiment has clearly failed and the roster in really thin. You get a ton of interesting matchups and opponents for a roster that needs to freshen things up (and it needed that even before Nakamura, AJ and Ibushi left).
> 
> You don't book Strong BJ to "elevate" a guy like Shibata. You bring them to give a guy like him something interesting to do. If he's never going to get a shot because of what he did in the past then use him in ways were we can all win. And as I said, you can also use Strong BJ to help build young guys, what if Ishii or Shibata take Sanada or a young lion (they got two really interesting prospects last year) to face the invaders?. If the top 3 spots are locked in then you have to book around it, not just keep doing the same shit until one of the three get old or injured. After a 6 month-1 year program with Strong BJ anyone can build enough momentum to get a chance down the line to beat a Tana/Naito/Okada.
> 
> Daichi and Takeshita are more of a special attraction type of thing. Yes, they are way too young to be anywhere near a top spot in New Japan but my point was that they can even bring those guys for a couple of shows and do something interesting.
> 
> I'd be fine with Ryback coming in. I should be put in a tag team first imo so he can get used to the style but there's potential in a guy like him.


True, and you answered your own questions to why they are in this predicament.

That's what happens when you put eggs in 4-to-5 baskets and 3 of those baskets leave at the same time. That being said, I can't really blame them for going all inwith those guys because those were all the right guys to invest in. 

I kinda feel bad for NJPW because they weren't gonna burn through Tana/Omega right away, but Nakamura left without really having to put anybody over and then Nakamura had a hand in Ibushi leaving for WWE. *In hindsight, doing Nakamura/Styles at WK was really really really dumb and short sighted*; at that point they knew there was trouble in paradise and they should've had them both lose in different matches at the Dome to guys who needed the W (Shibata & Naito). NJPW didn't gain shit from that match outside of "here is a good match between 2 guys who will be disappearing in a few weeks! Enjoy!"

Still believe they have guys in house who can fill the spots; they spent the 1st half of the year trying to build 3 of them. NJPW were left with just Tana and Okada and they did their best to pair each of them with guys who they wanted to elevate. Goto was a complete waste of time, Naito worked out and is on the cusp of being a made man, but Omega really hasn't been on the level they'd have hoped. Omega taking a step back really hurt them tbh but he can still recover if he is committed to NJPW and figuring out his gimmick. I have faith that they have a plan with Shibata and have a map to him becoming the #4 guy. This shit isn't a microwave and you can't make make 3 new top guys all at once; it takes time.

NJPW would be super fucked if Naito didn't get LOS over. He's the #2 babyface and #1 heel all at the same time, and LOS has given EVIL and Sanada a platform to be players. Plus they'll have guys like Yohei and Sho coming back next year and they'll be a breath of fresh air and allow for KUSHIDA to bump up to HW, too. It's just they have to be smarter about things is all.

For me, I wouldn't bring in Daichi as an attraction. I'd wait another 2-3 years, and then give him the Okada push right out of the gate upon his return. If he continues to progress, he can be a pillar for NJPW. Alternatively, of course they could bring him in early, attach him to a group, and grow from there.


----------



## Dead Seabed

Real talk here, is Hashimoto Jr. any good? The only match of his I ever saw was the one when he was like 15 and got choked out by Chono. It was around the time his fat dad died.


----------



## El Dandy

Road Rash said:


> Real talk here, is Hashimoto Jr. any good? The only match of his I ever saw was the one when he was like 15 and got choked out by Chono.


There is still work to be done and progress to be made, but he's getting there. Big Japan has been a blessing for him; still only 24.

He's had a very good year from what I've seen. Recent matches that stick out are his match with Sekimoto from the Strong Climb which was fantastic, match with Kamitani in June, and match with Akiyama a few months ago.


----------



## Dead Seabed

El Dandy said:


> There is still work to be done and progress to be made, but he's getting there. Big Japan has been a blessing for him; still only 24.
> 
> He's had a very good year from what I've seen. Recent matches that stick out are his match with Sekimoto from the Strong Climb which was fantastic, match with Kamitani in June, and match with Akiyama a few months ago.


Still built like a geek though. Not a hoss like dad. Thought he was gonna be all fat and juicy by now.


----------



## El Dandy

Yeah that's a part of the progress he needs to make. Hopefully by the time he's 27/28 he's full big boy like his pops.


----------



## antoniomare007

Road Rash said:


> Real talk here, is Hashimoto Jr. any good? The only match of his I ever saw was the one when he was like 15 and got choked out by Chono. It was around the time his fat dad died.


Hash died in 04' and Daichi debuted in 2009...

Anyway, he's good but he still has ways to go. He still has trouble structuring a match and not lot of what he does has the impact it needs. But as Dandy said he's really fucking young and he's in the best heavyweight division a young guy like him could be. He's learning and will probably be really good in 2 more years if he keeps developing.


----------



## Vårmakos

Daichi is great, but he needs to get rid of his weird emo look. It works among the misfits on the indies, but I just can't imagine him being a top guy in New Japan.


----------



## LaMelo

He looks like he destroys people!


----------



## RyanPelley

Good match! Glad SANADA got the win, but what an emotional moment between Tencozy. Quick, but the feelings!


----------



## El Dandy

:mj2
:mj2
:mj2
:mj2
:mj2
:mj2

GOTO????????????

EDIT: I just don't fucking get it (I mean, I do get it: I think the final is already sold out so why burn a Naito/Tana match). 

More so, I just don't get their infatuation with Goto. Goto keeps getting HW title matches, NJC wins and finals, IC titles, keeps being the most uninteresting man in the world... and Shibata never gets a fucking thing and will prob get spoiled by EVIL (still love ya EVIL no hard feelings). WHY GEDO WHY.

EDIT2: despite what i wrote above, the silver lining here is it makes Shibata winning the block and potentially the entire G1 seem plausible. I swear if Omega wins B Block and it's Goto/Omega.... that's my hell.


----------



## antoniomare007

I'm just glad Gedo didn't go full retard and booked that draw. He got it half right (it should've been Maru getting the L in the Finals) but that's the most praise I've given him in like 2 years.


----------



## Corey

Ignoring the fact that Goto is not a popular choice to be in the final, you do have to give Gedo some credit for doing some really unpredictable things this year. No one had Taguchi in the BOTSJ final and now we could wind up with our HOPEFUL Shibata G1 victory. Naito beating Goto again wouldn't really do him any good, Omega is not main eventing the Tokyo Dome, Elgin isn't either I don't think, so it's _gotta_ be Shibata... right? :$


----------



## El Dandy

antoniomare007 said:


> I'm just glad Gedo didn't go full retard and booked that draw. He got it half right (it should've been Maru getting the L in the Finals) but that's the most praise I've given him in like 2 years.


If Naito is meant to win this G1, it absolutely should've been Marufuji. I understand the reason why it couldn't be, tho, because if Marufuji would've won then Okada was been eliminated before the main event even started.

Guess now for me if it's Naito or Shibata winning the deal I'll be through the roof pleased. If it's Goto winning I'll be pissing myself with laughter solely because they will take the title shot off of him (and, in turn, kill his character by validating him as the biggest geek choker in NJPW history. It will completely undo any kind of benefit he gained from winning the G1. I'm not Goto's biggest fan and like to poke at him, but does he really deserve to die a death like? If he wins just let him keep it and draw 10000 for WK, but this isn't WWE don't do the briefcase switching bullshit right now IMO). If it's Omega winning then I need to take break from NJPW ayy lmao

I think _*if*_ Shibata beats EVIL tomorrow, he's in. Then Omega will beat Naito, and like his BFF before him, Shibata will backdoor in. But in that scenario they need to do the right thing: have Shibata win AND he hang onto the briefcase so he goes to Tokyo Dome.



Corey said:


> Ignoring the fact that Goto is not a popular choice to be in the final, you do have to give Gedo some credit for doing some really unpredictable things this year. No one had Taguchi in the BOTSJ final and now we could wind up with our HOPEFUL Shibata G1 victory. Naito beating Goto again wouldn't really do him any good, Omega is not main eventing the Tokyo Dome, Elgin isn't either I don't think, so it's _gotta_ be Shibata... right? :$


The good it does for Naito is he looks very strong going into his last block day leading, coming through clutch by leaving the last day as the Block winner, and then winning the G1 outright. Would it have been better had he beat Tana or NOAH's ace in the Final instead of the guy he beat for the NJC? Of course.

Really hope it's Shibata tho. This is the first time since 2013 he looks like a legit contender and not us just trying to will something to be true.


----------



## Corey

I think the only concern I have right now is that if Shibata wins, his briefcase defenses would be kinda weak. We'd have Yano, Elgin, and Honma right? Don't necessarily know if that's a big deal and if it may work against him, but Naito's matches would be much more marquee.

There's way too much to fuckin think about in the next 48 hours. :lol


----------



## Vårmakos

SHIBATA IS WINNING GUYS HE'S GONNA DO IT


----------



## El Dandy

True and lest we forget he still has the NEVER anchor attached to his foot. Would he defend the NEVER? Briefcase? Both?

I'm now half talking myself out of Shibata winning :lmao but FUCK IT he's made it this far! He'll defend them both because he's the fucking man!

Anybody but Omega for me.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

And here I am, the only guy happy Goto won. He's had a good tournament, and I can't stand Marufuji. 

I think Shibata should win Block B. It'd be a good final at least, a very solid match.

However, I don't think Goto is going to keep the briefcase if he wins. I think Naito or someone will take it off of him after he defends it successfully once. It'd be a change in formula, and it could maybe lead Goto to a heel turn (which he desperately needs).


----------



## El Dandy

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> And here I am, the only guy happy Goto won. He's had a good tournament, and I can't stand Marufuji.
> 
> I think Shibata should win Block B. It'd be a good final at least, a very solid match.
> 
> However, I don't think Goto is going to keep the briefcase if he wins. *I think Naito or someone will take it off of him *after he defends it successfully once. It'd be a change in formula, and it could maybe lead Goto to a heel turn (which he desperately needs).


If this is the route they go (and it is entirely possible it happens), I just hope they realize they are sacrificing Goto and likely damaging him beyond repair.

Think Sandow being the first lose his cash in. Never recovered. Goto's gimmick is being the guy who's not good enough for marriage; only the bridesmaid. They pay off is obv he gets married aka wins the title, but if he chokes again especially seeing has he will have lost the golden ticket to the Dome..... I think they'll really really really hurt him. 

And it's not even like Naito will get any heat from beating Goto for the title shot. The fans have not treated Naito as a heel since he beat Ishii at Korakuen Hall during the NJC. It's not like they're go boo him over Goto. They'll likely just love Naito more.

at the same time, if they're just trying to be creative to get to their ultimate end game of Okada/Naito, then w/ethey can do what they want to do I'm sure I'll bitch just the same.


----------



## antoniomare007

El Dandy said:


> If Naito is meant to win this G1, it absolutely should've been Marufuji. I understand the reason why it couldn't be, tho, because if Marufuji would've won then Okada was been eliminated before the main event even started.
> 
> Guess now for me if it's Naito or Shibata winning the deal I'll be through the roof pleased. If it's Goto winning I'll be pissing myself with laughter solely because they will take the title shot off of him (and, in turn, kill his character by validating him as the biggest geek choker in NJPW history. It will completely undo any kind of benefit he gained from winning the G1. I'm not Goto's biggest fan and like to poke at him, but does he really deserve to die a death like? If he wins just let him keep it and draw 10000 for WK, but this isn't WWE don't do the briefcase switching bullshit right now IMO). If it's Omega winning then I need to take break from NJPW ayy lmao
> 
> I think _*if*_ Shibata beats EVIL tomorrow, he's in. Then Omega will beat Naito, and like his BFF before him, Shibata will backdoor in. But in that scenario they need to do the right thing: have Shibata win AND he hang onto the briefcase so he goes to Tokyo Dome.
> 
> 
> 
> The good it does for Naito is he looks very strong going into his last block day leading, coming through clutch by leaving the last day as the Block winner, and then winning the G1 outright. Would it have been better had he beat Tana or NOAH's ace in the Final instead of the guy he beat for the NJC? Of course.
> 
> Really hope it's Shibata tho. This is the first time since 2013 he looks like a legit contender and not us just trying to will something to be true.


Shibata winning would be a huge upset and a breath of fresh air considering he should've been pushed hard a long ass time ago but politics have always got in the way. Him winning the G-1 would mean he finally got passed the bullshit. 

He would need a really fucking strong run from September to Wrestle Kingdom though. I really like the guy but he doesn't have that much momentum and he's gonna need it heading into WK. That's why Naito has to be the favorite, he's red hot right now.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

El Dandy said:


> If this is the route they go (and it is entirely possible it happens), I just hope they realize they are sacrificing Goto and likely damaging him beyond repair.
> 
> Think Sandow being the first lose his cash in. Never recovered. Goto's gimmick is being the guy who's not good enough for marriage; only the bridesmaid. They pay off is obv he gets married aka wins the title, but if he chokes again especially seeing has he will have lost the golden ticket to the Dome..... I think they'll really really really hurt him.
> 
> And it's not even like Naito will get any heat from beating Goto for the title shot. The fans have not treated Naito as a heel since he beat Ishii at Korakuen Hall during the NJC. It's not like they're go boo him over Goto. They'll likely just love Naito more.
> 
> at the same time, if they're just trying to be creative to get to their ultimate end game of Okada/Naito, then w/ethey can do what they want to do I'm sure I'll bitch just the same.


It won't matter. Goto isn't being pushed for a big title run for a while anyways. He'll likely get a pity run for 2 months at some point, but it won't be now, and maybe even not next year. So hurting him won't do as much damage as you think. He's been harmed enough already. Joining Chaos saw to that. New Japan has a habit of building up Goto just enough through tournament wins and IC title runs, and then cutting the chord quickly enough so that they don't give the impression that he's going to be a main event star. It's been done plenty of times, so once more won't kill him. 

But if it turns him heel, that could be something. He's never going to be a popular face. So turn him heel. His feud with Tanahashi in 2011 was really good, and the fans were energized watching it. Turn him heel, let him change his look like he did against Okada. He can't just be the midcard face or the stooge who backs Okada. He can be what Suzuki was for New Japan back in 2012 and 2013. Not quite as over, and maybe without the stable, but it'd be a step in the right direction for him. And I think he could make it work. 

Anyways, unless Naito should just win the tournament outright, he's the only other option. As was already said, Shibata would have to juggle the NEVER title on top of the briefcase.


----------



## El Dandy

good points @Alden Heathcliffe



antoniomare007 said:


> Shibata winning would be a huge upset and a breath of fresh air considering he should've been pushed hard a long ass time ago but politics have always got in the way. Him winning the G-1 would mean he finally got passed the bullshit.
> 
> He would need a really fucking strong run from September to Wrestle Kingdom though. I really like the guy but he doesn't have that much momentum and he's gonna need it heading into WK. That's why Naito has to be the favorite, he's red hot right now.


See, I think Shibata very much has positive momentum if you look past the bad L to Honma (I don't consider the YTR L bad, it's a fluke BS deal; the fans know). Kayfabe wise, he has had one of the strongest G1s

- He choked out the hottest guy in Japan and the man who was HW Champion 2 months ago
- He choked out his rival from the spring and the man who was NEVER Champion 2 months ago
- He beat the man who was IC Champion 2 months ago

All of these guys were the top 3 singles champs heading into Dominion, and he swept them.

He lost to Elgin which is fine, so that would be a strong defense. They'd really need to get the Homna rematch over quick at like Destruction or a Road to show so he could move on to credible guys. YTR goes back with Marufufji to NOAH and maybe he doesn't come back until the Tag league?

But yeah, they would have to line up some killer NEVER title opponents to keep the ball going. The only real crinkle is, if he were to win, you'd have to think they take the NEVER off him at some point, right? Only prob is he really should not lose for the rest of 2016 if he wins the G1. Naito was NEVER champion when he challenged Okada at the Dome, but the NEVER title was a joke back then. It has its place on the card now and prob needs to be defended at the Dome. Could he just relinquish it to focus on getting ready for the Dome or something like that (I think someone on here mentioned this at like the start of the G1).

Do agree Naito is still the favorite, just that there is some tangible intrigue/excitement now that it could be Shibata and they'll finally maybe stop the BS games with him.

idk should be fun to watch unfold!


----------



## Corey

If Shibata wins, I feel like holding a press conference and relinquishing the NEVER Title would be the right thing to do. He can say all the right things about the honor of holding the belt and then simply say he needs to focus on the big picture and it wouldn't be fair to the belt, yadda yadda yadda. Then with 3 Destruction shows lined up, New Japan could pretty much do anything they wanted to get a new champ. One night tournament? Plenty of capable guys ready to hold it.

OR

Shibata could take on the role of fighting champion/fighting challenger and possibly end up wrestlign twice in one night until it becomes too much and someone defeats him for the NEVER. I'm sure Naito could goad him into a defense against either one of EVIL or SANADA and cost him the belt, furthering their story for future use.

In my continuous fantasy booking, Naito takes the IC Title off of Elgin in a couple months and goes in as champ at WK... or Tanahashi could offer a friendly challenge to Elgin and beat him for it while HE goes in as champion at WK for Naito to challenge him.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

El Dandy said:


> (I don't consider the YTR L bad, it's a fluke BS deal; the fans know)


*Yano pinned Shibata fair & square. Don't hate.







*

*Honestly, I can't believe it. Hirooki fucking Goto is going to the G1 finals. That's not something I thought I'd say when this whole thing started. :lol In regards to the possibility of Shibata winning, I'd like it, but it's not happening. This is pretty much Naito's year, and I really can't see anyone but him going to the G1 finals.*


----------



## The High King

Goto winning was actually a good thing, as okada already has the belt and he can do his own thing for a bit probably with marifuji
I still think Naito or shibata will be pinning Goto who is just there to promote B Block winner.


----------



## El Dandy

Looks like Naito/Omega is well on its way to outdraw last year's B Block Final of Okada/Nakamura and may outdraw Tana/Okada from last night.

Will be the second time in a row where Naito does a big number main eventing Sumo Hall. To think there are some people out there who have concerns that Naito won't be money enough for the Dome. 

For events in which Naito has been in the main event, he's been outdrawing what Nakamura was doing the last 2 years. He's not outdrawing Nakamura by some great amount, but he's doing equal-or-better numbers at the gate. Sip on that for a minute.


----------



## Insomnia

Bushi actually won a match!


----------



## ShadowSucks92

El Dandy said:


> Looks like Naito/Omega is well on its way to outdraw last year's B Block Final of Okada/Nakamura and may outdraw Tana/Okada from last night.
> 
> Will be the second time in a row where Naito does a big number main eventing Sumo Hall. To think there are some people out there who have concerns that Naito won't be money enough for the Dome.
> 
> For events in which Naito has been in the main event, he's been outdrawing what Nakamura was doing the last 2 years. He's not outdrawing Nakamura by some great amount, but he's doing equal-or-better numbers at the gate. Sip on that for a minute.


Not sure if Naito is outdrawing Okada, Tanahasi and Nakamura but he's most likely at their level now but I know for certain he's a bigger draw than Goto that's for dam sure, Naito should be winning the G1 this year but they did the Okada vs Naito matches too soon which already made me question if it would be him to win it and now that Goto is in the final, I'm almost certain Omega will beat Naito


----------



## Dead Seabed

Kuro77 said:


> Bushi actually won a match!


Hahahaha the management hates that guy. I'm not sure if even I don't hate him.


----------



## DoubtGin




----------



## DoubtGin

Oh great, Shibata getting fucked again.


----------



## Insomnia

Good match between EVIL and Shibata! :clap


----------



## DoubtGin

Goto/Elgin
Goto/Omega
Goto/Naito

:lmao

Elgin main eventing won't happen; Omega is very unlikely as well, that'd mean Goto wins the finals, so we are left with Goto/Naito.

Yay..


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Gedo is dull as dirt. He is going to make business suffer. No effort at all in making new stars.


----------



## El Dandy

That match fucking ruled.

I think it's a really shit decision, but that match was awesome.


----------



## NastyYaffa

WHAT A FUCKING MATCH :clap

Kenny actually won :mark: SAVE US FROM GOTO


----------



## Insomnia

Holyfuck!!! Great match between Omega and Naito! :clap


----------



## RyanPelley

Kenny O-Fucking-Mega. 

That match was incredible.


----------



## Bland

Excellent last 3 matches and now Goto vs Kenny in the Final! Unpredictable and perhaps a new NJPW main event star can now be created. 

As for Naito, hes already top 3 behind Okada & Tanahashi, in my opinion.


----------



## DoubtGin

I like how Kenny tries to heel it up but the crowd can't understand a thing he says and chants for him :lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa

That match seriously seemed like 5 stars. Will be interesting does it hold up on a re-watch!


----------



## El Dandy

I hope the Young Bucks never ever come back because they bring out the worst in Kenny; this Omega needs to fucking stick around all the time. Promo was on target, his performance was on target, he was everything he needed to be tonight. Where has this Kenny been for the last 7 months? 

That being said: watch a tournament all month long; have no real interest or investment in the Final :mj2

I couldn't care less who wins either way. I won't believe the winner of Goto/Omega sticks until Power Struggle comes and goes and they still have the briefcase, so I really can't get invested in this final for that reason. 

Great job by Naito and Omega tho. They had to follow Tana/Okada and exceeded it by a country mile IMO


----------



## ShadowSucks92

What a fucking match and I think I preferred it over Okada vs Tanahashi, Omega when he's serious is serious money and he's gonna make a fantastic face when/if he does turn


----------



## Eliko

If Kenny wins the G1 he'll be defending the WK title shot vs YOSHI-HASHI, vs Elgin & vs Shibata.

If Goto wins the G1 he'll be defending the WK title shot vs Okada, vs SANADA & vs Tanahashi.


----------



## El Dandy

Eliko said:


> If Kenny wins the G1 he'll be defending the WK title shot vs YOSHI-HASHI, vs Elgin & vs Shibata.
> 
> If Goto wins the G1 he'll be defending the WK title shot vs Okada, vs SANADA & vs Tanahashi.


hot take time:

- Tana beats Goto for the title shot
- Naito beats Okada for the HW at KOPW via rematch clause

Naito vs. The Real NJPW Ace in the main event @ Tokyo Dome


----------



## Bland

Kenny needs to stay serious but i can see Goto winning now as Goto losing by getting so close again wouldn't add much to him. Id prefer Kenny winning though and Young Bucks can stay with Adam Cole in ROH.


----------



## Vårmakos

Really unexpected results. I think we might see someone lose the contract for the first time.



Eliko said:


> If Kenny wins the G1 he'll be defending the WK title shot vs YOSHI-HASHI, vs Elgin & vs Shibata.
> 
> If Goto wins the G1 he'll be defending the WK title shot vs Okada, vs SANADA & vs Tanahashi.


Either way, Tanahashi is main eventing WK against Big Mike. :lebron8


----------



## El Dandy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764444945448960000
Doing better at the gate than they did last year without Styles, Nakamura, and Ibushi....who would've thought?

To me this is a bigger surprise than either of the G1 Finalists.


----------



## Dead Seabed

El Dandy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764444945448960000
> Doing better at the gate than they did last year without Styles, Nakamura, and Ibushi....who would've thought?
> 
> To me this is a bigger surprise than either of the G1 Finalists.


The brand itself is again starting to draw :mark:


----------



## Corey

I... don't know what to say here. You can't even fantasy book anymore. :lol 

If Omega wins, he ain't keepin the briefcase. If AJ Styles didn't main event the dome, he's not either.

If Goto wins, he's either losin the briefcase or they would need a massive heel turn imo. 

I'm just throwing every thought out the window because who the hell knows. Shibata


----------



## LilOlMe

Naito is taking that briefcase back from Kenny, and I think this is sort of the prompting of a babyface turn for Naito. Naito being the underdog fighting back & getting revenge has the makings of somewhat or a babyface run of sorts. He will still keep most of his characteristics, though. 

When Naito was acting soooo arrogant throughout, I started thinking he might lose. People aren't usually that much of consistent dicks and still win huge matches cleanly. 

Doesn't matter if Goto or Kenny win, I think someone's taking the briefcase from them.

Or maybe Gedo really does feel that no one will be a huge business difference maker at the Tokyo Dome, so why not try to elevate Goto now? If so, that's really ballsy. I'd credit him for the balls on that alone. Maybe Goto goes against Okada there, loses, and then turns into an ultra-aggressive killing machine heel.

Unlikely, but I do think there's potential in Goto still. He just needs to find a freakin' character. It's crazy because his gimmick and look have all the makings of what could be a pretty awesome character. They and he do nothing with it.


The fact that I'm thinking up a number of scenarios is a testament to how great these curveballs were.


----------



## LilOlMe

Remember, Gedo is the master of long-term storytelling. Everyone was like "why did Goto join Chaos and then nothing happened?"

It's because Gedo was planning this all along, I think. He did the same with Naito when Naito was doing nothing, but then he started getting a huge push again. I said just wait it out.

Goto's video package has been cluing us in. To what exactly, I don't know. :lmao But I don't doubt that Gedo has had a full-force plan from shortly after AJ and all of them left.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

@El Dandy Your worst fears confirmed

I doubt Omega is winning, so it looks like Goto is losing that title shot to someone down the road. I was hoping it'd be to Naito, but Tanahashi is just as likely. I don't think we need another Tanahashi vs Okada match though. Naito vs Tanahashi would be pretty awesome though.


----------



## BuzzKillington

So we got Omega/Goto for the finals, totally unexpected but I fully expect some to try to spin this as stale booking on Gedo's part.


----------



## El Dandy

@LilOlMe Yeah the takes on the Twitter right now are:

- Omega wins the G1
- defends against Elgin in a certificate vs. IC title match; Omega wins
- Omega drops the certificate to Naito
- Tanahashi challenges Omega for the IC at the Dome claiming he never got his shot
- Naito challenges Okada for the HW

I still like to think this is just a long and winding road to get us to the matches at the Dome they've telegraphed for a while, but as @Corey wrote... Gedo has us all tearing up our fantasy sheets so who knows ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 

Watch it really be Goto. Goto/Okada for the HW; Naito is entitled to an IC shot so he could beat Elgin and then do Tana/Naito for the IC. 

In this scenario I will die inside because I will always feel any chances Goto gets should belong to Shibata. In theory, the Goto story is great and makes sense.... the only problem is that it's Goto. As you wrote: he's a good worker, fine look, he's at least upper midcard over all the time, but his character is non-existent and something is missing. 

Like, do they think that Goto is like a Ryusuke Taguch... I mean Eddie Guerrero or someone like that who has this big groundswell to see him overcome the odds and finally win the big one? I just don't see it; it doesn't mean that they can't build it right and it can click, but idk.



Alden Heathcliffe said:


> @El Dandy Your worst fears confirmed
> 
> I doubt Omega is winning, so it looks like Goto is losing that title shot to someone down the road. I was hoping it'd be to Naito, but Tanahashi is just as likely. I don't think we need another Tanahashi vs Okada match though. Naito vs Tanahashi would be pretty awesome though.


lol yeah. Surprisingly, I'm not even mad. I can't be mad after how spectacular that match was. For me, nothing will top my geek rage for 2016 like when Naito dropped the title to Okada lmao


----------



## antoniomare007

Omega vs Goto is fresh Final. But none of them are ready to headline a Tokyo Dome show right now, so they are gonna need really strong booking AND performances to able to draw attention for WK. Gedo did something interesting so props to him, but now he's gonna have a hard fucking job following up what he did yesterday and today, I hope he doesn't fuck it up but I gotta see it to believe it with him. I don't think Naito taking the G-1 title shot is planned, but I do believe he's "plan B" if either Goto or Omega fail to gain enough momentum.

Show drew just like last year so its safe to say this year's G-1 was a big success for New Japan considering they have a depleted roster (unless tomorrow doesn't do good, but I don't think it will). The brand is getting stronger and that's a good thing for puro.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

You guys think the final will be good? I mean, it is a different match for sure, so it has that going for it. I wonder if their styles will meld effectively. Anyways, for at least the unpredictability element it should be good.


----------



## Corey

I think it'll be a good match, likely on the level of the NJC final between Goto & Naito. Not sure if it'll end up being one of the best in the tournament or not, but Goto was one of the guys I was interested in seeing Omega defend the IC Title against when he had the belt so it'll be interesting if a motivated Goto shows up. It's fresh no doubt so you can't complain about that.

EDIT: Wait, it's possible that if OMega wins he can lose the shot to Shibata right? So our Shibata hopes are still alive!?

Was wondering if they'd do a runner up match and they absolutely SHOULDN'T because that would be Naito vs. Tanahashi/Okada and that's a money match that should be saved.

Don't forget, Lethal vs. Kojima for the ROH Title and Briscoes vs. Page & Yujiro for the IWGP Tag belts tomorrow too (please god let the Briscoe retain).


----------



## El Dandy

On the potential of Red Goto Redemption being the real Dome storyline....

It's worth mentioning that Goto/Okada in February only did a little over 5,000. That's terrible. It was at Bodymaker Coliseum (7,500 is super no vacancy), so for comparison:

- Tanahashi/AJ in 2015 did 7,500
- Nakamura/Shibata in 2014 did 7,500
- Fale/Nakamura in 2014 did almost 7,500
- Makabe/Okada in 2013 did 7,300
- Tanahasi/Okada in 2012 did 7,000
- Anderson/Okada in 2013 did 6,500
- Tanahashi/Yujiro in 2012 did 6,600
- Okada/Goto in 2014 did 6,400
- Tanahashi/YTR in 2011 did 6,000

I just don't know. Jan 4 isn't WretsleMania where the event is the draw.


----------



## LilOlMe

El Dandy said:


> In this scenario I will die inside because I will always feel any chances Goto gets should belong to Shibata. In theory, the Goto story is great and makes sense.... the only problem is that it's Goto. As you wrote: he's a good worker, fine look, he's at least upper midcard over all the time, but his character is non-existent and something is missing.
> 
> Like, do they think that Goto is like a Ryusuke Taguch... I mean Eddie Guerrero or someone like that who has this big groundswell to see him overcome the odds and finally win the big one? I just don't see it; it doesn't mean that they can't build it right and it can click, but idk.


It's possible that Shibata finishes the job that Goto can't do. If they go all the way to Tokyo Dome with Goto, that may be part of the plan. Or Goto somehow pulls off the title win, and Shibata is the one to dethrone him and that's how Shibata gets his big title win. That's exactly a Gedo thing to do, actually, and that would be some pretty smart long-term booking.

Of course the crowd needs to get invested in Goto's believability, which is why I think that any plans Gedo may have regarding all of this may still be tentative. He doesn't seem to get too easily spooked, though, and tends to see things through. Hell, even Kenny looking great and strong right now after all of the WWE bullshit & people getting down on him. 

I've long felt a sense of calm about Shibata's booking. We've had convos before, and I feel ultra-confident that they will push him. Gedo's just taking the long-road, and some of that may have to do with long-term plans regarding Goto. Goto's push right now may be about Shibata in the long-term, you know?


ETA: It's a better, more emotional story if Shibata's rise goes through Goto somehow. Gedo loves to play on and prolong storied histories.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Wasn't Goto like, the only guy to stand by Shibata when he returned to the roster, hence why they had such an extended program together? I know Tanahashi and Nakamura were still angry about Shibata leaving the company high and dry. 

I love me some Shibata vs Goto, and just Shibata in general. And I think his push will come in the coming year. Hopefully. An IC title run in the meantime would be nice.


----------



## LilOlMe

El Dandy said:


> On the potential of Red Goto Redemption being the real Dome storyline....
> 
> It's worth mentioning that Goto/Okada in February only did a little over 5,000. That's terrible. It was at Bodymaker Coliseum (7,500 is super no vacancy), so for comparison:
> 
> - Tanahashi/AJ in 2015 did 7,500
> - Nakamura/Shibata in 2014 did 7,500
> - Fale/Nakamura in 2014 did almost 7,500
> - Makabe/Okada in 2013 did 7,300
> - Tanahasi/Okada in 2012 did 7,000
> - Anderson/Okada in 2013 did 6,500
> - Tanahashi/Yujiro in 2012 did 6,600
> - Okada/Goto in 2014 did 6,400
> - Tanahashi/YTR in 2011 did 6,000
> 
> I just don't know. Jan 4 isn't WretsleMania where the event is the draw.


It was out of nowhere, though. Didn't Goto look not that important going into it? I remember being surprised that he beat Naito. 

They have months now to build on whatever they're doing with Goto. I agree that it's not a selling main event even if they do build on it, but Gedo may be willing to sacrifice the Tokyo Dome attendance this year if it builds on the future. 

Especially if it builds on a whole bunch of other storylines that will set the stage for the upcoming year.

This can happen with a strong undercard helping too. 

It is essential that the match and build doesn't feel like it's just Goto going to be sacrificed to Okada again. There must be other storylines teased and interwoven with it. 

Having said all that, yeah, I think Gedo is too conservative to do this. Which is why I think whoever is winning the G1 is dropping the briefcase.


----------



## El Dandy

LilOlMe said:


> I've long felt a sense of calm about Shibata's booking. We've had convos before, and I feel ultra-confident that they will push him. Gedo's just taking the long-road, and some of that may have to do with long-term plans regarding Goto. Goto's push right now may be about Shibata in the long-term, you know?


Yeah I'm with you that I trust that Gedo has a road map with Shibata and 2016 has easily been his best year since he came back. There is a certain stigma-filled bucket list that has surrounded Shibata and each year he has checked something off. 

Shibata was always the guy who could never win any kind of tournament;he won the Tag League in 2013. He. was always the guy who could never win a championship in NJPW, crossed that off by getting the pin for Meiyu Tag at WK9. He was always the guy who could never win a singles title in NJPW; crossed that off by pinning Ishii at WK10.

He's still the guy who never wins in singles tournaments or wins the big one, but being a big match geek is not his defining arch yet like it is for Goto so that's good at least.

I just get impatient is all I guess  because Shibata is just right there and the fans are thirsty for it. I will begin to give up hope if by this time next year Shibata hasn't won the NJC, G1, or IC. Once Shibata starts having a year worse than his prior one, I will lose faith.



LilOlMe said:


> It was out of nowhere, though. Didn't Goto look not that important going into it? I remember being surprised that he beat Naito.
> 
> They have months now to build on whatever they're doing with Goto. I agree that it's not a selling main event even if they do build on it, but Gedo may be willing to sacrifice the Tokyo Dome attendance this year if it builds on the future.
> 
> Especially if it builds on a whole bunch of other storylines that will set the stage for the upcoming year.
> 
> This can happen with a strong undercard helping too.
> 
> It is essential that the match and build doesn't feel like it's just Goto going to be sacrificed to Okada again. There must be other storylines teased and interwoven with it.
> 
> Having said all that, yeah, I think Gedo is too conservative to do this. Which is why I think whoever is winning the G1 is dropping the briefcase.


IDK if I would call it out of nowhere. They had the standard 1 month build most of those matches had (Bodymaker is for B tier shows), and it should've at least done 6,500. 5,000 is abysmal. Yujiro v Tana did 6,500 in a time where business was still ehhhh.

The whole build for Okada/Goto at New Beginning was Okada saying Goto could not win the big one and that he was a failure. it angered Goto and he even showed fire by attacking Okada at the press conference. Goto said he'd be ready and be a new Goto (he came out with Hakushi paint) to not let the fans down. The fans just didn't believe Goto would do it and didn't care. If they cared it would've at least done 6,500.

Point is, if Goto/Okada is the destination, they are going to recycle all that material and build over gain most likely because that was the genesis of the story. That was the original sin and it would be the focal point. Only difference now is that, this time, we're made to believe Goto can do it? Why should we believe? Why is Goto gonna do it this time unlike the prior 10 times (he's legit 0-10 in HW title fights)? Because he won the G1? Goto has won the G1 before, NJC's, IC titles etc etc and still choked.


----------



## antoniomare007

I'm shocked at all the faith some of y'all have in Gedo. Like, wow. 

But I'll stop being an old curmudgeon and stop posting about booking. I've made my point.


----------



## El Dandy

antoniomare007 said:


> I'm shocked at all the faith some of y'all have in Gedo. Like, wow.
> 
> But I'll stop being an old curmudgeon and stop posting about booking. I've made my point.


Come on! Don't stop posting about your thoughts on the booking! Diff POV is what sparks the discussion!

Otherwise this section would turn into a place like wreddit where there is little-to-no substance behind anything and just shit posting like "OMG here is an Omega gif! OMG here is a gif of a spot in a match pls upvote me! Bullet Club is 444444 Life except AJ Styles! OMG Young Bucks so funny te he he. WHAT? You don't like The Elite? downvote so your opinion can't be seen." Obv who doesn't enjoy a nice gif, but I like the hot takes and banter! That's why I enjoy this place, woo (sup /woo), VoW because there is thought provoking stuff to be found.

To your points on Gedo and all of that: there is a good chance you may have been a fan longer than some of us here. 

IDK when you started, but for me, I'm still a relatively new puro fan boy having started during the 2013 G1. 

When AJ came over that was really my turning point which made NJPW into my #1 be all end all of wrestling. I'll always be thankful for NJPW because they're the reason I was able to kick the WWE habit after WM30 lmao. AJ has come and gone, but I'm staying with NJPW. I've caught up for lost time and watched as much NJPW over the last few years as possible to be as up to speed and educated as I can get and I'm always looking for knowledge and a diff way to look at things.

Point is, if you've been a fan of NJPW for a while and experienced stuff as it happened, then you're POV will be way different then someone like me who had to go back and watch stuff with hindsight in mind from 2012, 10, 07, Inokisim years, 3 musketeer years etc etc.


----------



## The High King

those last 3 matches were off the scale
EVIL against Shibata was absolute class
but Elgin and Nakajima put in almost as good a show
but Naito and Omega topped the lot, it was even better than okada against tanahashi, and I think even better than okada ishii.

So the winner of Naito and Goto gets their world title shot when?


----------



## antoniomare007

El Dandy said:


> Come on! Don't stop posting about your thoughts on the booking! Diff POV is what sparks the discussion!
> 
> Otherwise this section would turn into a place like wreddit where there is little-to-no substance behind anything and just shit posting like "OMG here is an Omega gif! OMG here is a gif of a spot in a match pls upvote me! Bullet Club is 444444 Life except AJ Styles! OMG Young Bucks so funny te he he. WHAT? You don't like The Elite? downvote so your opinion can't be seen." Obv who doesn't enjoy a nice gif, but I like the hot takes and banter! That's why I enjoy this place, woo (sup /woo), VoW because there is thought provoking stuff to be found.
> 
> To your points on Gedo and all of that: there is a good chance you may have been a fan longer than some of us here.
> 
> IDK when you started, but for me, I'm still a relatively new puro fan boy having started during the 2013 G1.
> 
> When AJ came over that was really my turning point which made NJPW into my #1 be all end all of wrestling. I'll always be thankful for NJPW because they're the reason I was able to kick the WWE habit after WM30 lmao. AJ has come and gone, but I'm staying with NJPW. I've caught up for lost time and watched as much NJPW over the last few years as possible to be as up to speed and educated as I can get and I'm always looking for knowledge and a diff way to look at things.
> 
> Point is, if you've been a fan of NJPW for a while and experienced stuff as it happened, then you're POV will be way different then someone like me who had to go back and watch stuff with hindsight in mind from 2012, 10, 07, Inokisim years, 3 musketeer years etc etc.


I've been watching puro since 03' when I was 14. Started following "current" New Japan since 07', I was lucky because I caught on when Tanahashi got his first big push and had the awesome Nagata feud that ignited the resurrection of the promotion.

I began to get a little tired with Gedo's booking in 13' but still put up with it, thing was that it has gotten worse each year, and this year I just lost complete faith in him after doing so little to revamp stuff once Nakamura, Ibushi and AJ left (I already posted about how many options he had). 

At some point the great matches need to be backed with interesting stories and booking. It kind of reminds me of Gabe Sapolski in ROH after the CZW feud, were we were still getting great shows and matches but the stories got either repetitive or just no compelling. I still enjoy the wrestling in New Japan but it's really hard for me to even watch when I have no big interest in the direction any division of the promotion is going. I've been having that feeling since last year when Gedo decided to extend the Okada and Tanahashi program for 1 more fucking year when it was completely unnecessary and didn't back it up with anything worth a damn. 

The most I give him props for is pulling the trigger on Naito's heel turn. I was one of the few in this board in 2012 and 2013 that had faith in Naito (who was failing miserably as a face) and thought he could be something special if Gedo did with him what Choshu did with Chono....thing was it took the motherfucker like 2 years to make the damn turn, but at least he did it.

My comment about not continue to post about booking is that I also get tired of writing the same stuff over and over again. And there's no point in just coming to this thread and shit on a product a lot of people like just because I've grown tired of it. Being a negative dude is no fun lol. I think something similar happened with @seabs who for a long ass time was carrying this section of the forum, then kinda grew tired of it and haven't seen him post here since.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

The High King said:


> those last 3 matches were off the scale
> EVIL against Shibata was absolute class
> but Elgin and Nakajima put in almost as good a show
> but Naito and Omega topped the lot, it was even better than okada against tanahashi, and I think even better than okada ishii.
> 
> So the winner of Naito and Goto gets their world title shot when?


The finals will be between Omega and Goto with the winner receiving an IWGP Title shot at Wrestle Kingdom 11, however people who beat the winner during the tournament can challenge for that title shot so for example if Goto wins then Tanahashi can challenge him for the title shot


----------



## The High King

ShadowSucks92 said:


> The finals will be between Omega and Goto with the winner receiving an IWGP Title shot at Wrestle Kingdom 11, however people who beat the winner during the tournament can challenge for that title shot so for example if Goto wins then Tanahashi can challenge him for the title shot


thank you.
so hopefully then if Omega wins , shibata can challenge Omega.

Cannot see WK11 having omega and goto being the match, expect 1 if not both to lose their spot


----------



## Bland

Post G1, Kenny vs Elgin & Shibata or Goto vs Tanahashi & SANADA could be great matches that put over the G1 winner. Elgin/Shibata would bring out more aggression from Kenny whilst Tanahashi/SANADA would give Goto a good technical match, in my opinion.


----------



## LilOlMe

Probably the most likely scenario that we thought would happen if Naito didn't win the G1 Tournament will happen. Naito will probably cash in.

Naito is so hot right now, and Naito vs. Okada is probably the biggest match that they can do at Tokyo Dome. I think we get to that same end result, just with more of a roller coaster on the way to getting to that point. 

I know that guys take great pride in their work in NJPW, but I feel that we would see some kind of indication from Naito that he was unhappy if he felt that Gedo was pulling the rug out from under him. I got no such feeling from him. In fact, the opposite.


----------



## LilOlMe

Here's the card for tomorrow. It starts at 2 am est:
http://www.njpw.co.jp/english/match/card.php?e=1163

Eh. 

That Captain New Japan match looks brutal.

Why, why, does Maybach Taniguchi have to be involved in everything?


----------



## Cipher

Do people here legitimately believe Gedo is a good booker?

Just curious.


----------



## LilOlMe

He's good and nowhere near as bad as some would like to tell it. Complete with heels still looking strong, which is something that I really appreciate.

He rested on his laurels when he had a hot promotion with reliable talent, which is a trap many bookers tend to fall into. When something is working, it's easy to fall back on that.

When pushed, I do think he's doing an excellent job of building talent. Even little stuff like putting Sanada over Tenzan. I feel some others would have just gone with making the crowd happy.

He's a long, long, term booker so if that annoys you, he's not the booker for you. I don't mind it, especially because it's obvious that the Japanese audience thinks differently about some things. I feel some try to project their dislike of Okada on to the Japanese audience, and I am not seeing that AT ALL.

Some of the stuff is stupid, no doubt, like Nakamura cutting off Goto all the time. Like I said, that's an example of resting on your laurels. Also, dumb shit like watering down the Bullet Club with too many people who don't matter. 

No booker is flawless and he certainly has his flaws, but the overstating gets silly to me, and people do it in every single promotion. What booker is heralded? Maybe HHH right now in NXT, and to me that's really easy to do when you don't have to make any money and can rely on the WWE brand name to draw amazing talent from all over the world. 

I do think that there's a lot more that goes into stuff than we care to admit. Shibata's my #1 guy, but I can see why they would have been wary of pushing him to the top before. 

I like a reliance on multiple top guys, and Gedo should go for that and I think he will.



ETA: The match quality is so good to me that I don't get as bogged down in the booking as some. If you're someone who can't be as happy with great matches, bad decisions will annoy you more. I think WWE annoys me far more because the great performances can't really make up for that.

I also like most of New Japan's top tier guys, so I don't get as irritated if my guys aren't pushed how I'd like. There's still world-class talent all around which I can appreciate. If you start to feel it has to be this or that, you're gonna feel more of a resentment.


----------



## HOJO

Cipher said:


> Do people here legitimately believe Gedo is a good booker?
> 
> Just curious.


Apparently.

He's not awful but he's probably the most overrated booker in all of wrestling by far. He's not that good at all


----------



## Vårmakos

That NOAH eight-man looks interesting. 

I wonder if this sets up for Shibata/Nakajima for the NEVER belt.

Judging from the rest of the card, I would say: Okada/Fale & KUSHIDA/BUSHI for Destruction. Probably an Elgin defense against someone from Los.


----------



## El Dandy

@antoniomare007
Yeah that's understandable. 

For any credit Gedo deserves for being able to damage control 2016, he should get equal criticism because his booking is the large reason why they got that jam in the first place (IE put all the eggs in a few baskets, those baskets vanished overnight, and 8 months later NJPW have only legit filled one of those spots and had to revert back to promoting Tana as the Ace and likely heading for another Tana/Okada showdown at some point).

You're right in giving Gedo credit for pulling the trigger on Naito, even though I don't think in NJPW's wildest dreams would they have ever thought Naito and LOS would be more over than Okada. It's also encouraging that, for the second time this year, we're saying "Omega looked like a star"... but the question remains: will Omega stick this time? We'll see.

It's funny because last year during the G1 there was a lot of banter back in forth in this thread between the "Gedo is good/Fuck Gedo" camps. I was firmly in the "Fuck Gedo; he's booking NJPW like WCW 97" camp. I was pissed because I knew Naito would not get the chance to become a top guy so long as Tana, Okada, Nakamura, Styles existed and that, if anybody was gonna be elevated to that top tier in the next few years, Ibushi would be the likely guy picked to be the #5 . We all know what ended up happening next lol

I guess I'm forgiving of Gedo because he did go with Naito and allow him to organically get over by himself and I don't believe for a second Naito is in any trouble booking wise. He's the goose who lays the golden eggs right now and has been like Manna from Heaven to NJPW in lieu of the talent raid. You want a terrifying thought? Imagine NJPW in 2016 if Naito never went to CMLL last year and never being adopted into LOS. Gedo made good with Naito, so I want to believe he'll make good on Shibata so I'll trust him for now. 

*With all of that being said, this much is true:* say the dream comes true and Shibata or whoever turns into legit stars and it's Okada, Naito, Tanahashi, Omega, Shibata...it's still gonna be the steady diet of the same 4-5 guys just like it was before. Play mix and match with the same players like they always did and keep the upper/mid guys in their place with no chance for advancement. 

Gedo's fault is that he's kind of like the Seth MacFarlane of wrestling: When he does something, he does the absolute living shit out of it.


----------



## LilOlMe

> I do know this much: say the dream comes true and Shibata/Omega turn into legit stars and it's Okada, Naito, Tanahashi, Omega, Shibata...it's still gonna be the steady diet of the same 4-5 guys just like it was before. Play mix and match with the same players like they always did and keep the upper/mid guys in their place with no chance for advancement.


I mean, that's how every promotion is, though. Some make the argument that if you push too many people, being a top guy becomes meaningless.

Realistically, how many people should even be top guys?

Having said that, I'm not someone who buys into that argument much, but it's not like it's not a train of thought that's been the common thinking in wrestling for forever. There is a fear that being a top guy loses his potency if others are constantly achieving that goal.

Plus, it'll just come down to people criticizing it if it's not who they want (i.e. Goto) and complaining if the guy they want is not pushed. It's the same shit.

I guess what you're saying is that even with Gedo reshuffling the deck, he will get complacent with those new guys again. Probably, but what happens is that bad business forces people to change. So if it's something that the Japanese people don't want to see, he'll have to respond accordingly. If they do, well then....


----------



## Cipher

They're not promoting Tanahashi as the Ace again for nothing XD

Speaking of, can anyone help me find Suwama vs Tanahashi from 2008? I've looked everywhere.


----------



## Corey

In the words of El Dandy, more HOT TAKES after looking at tomorrow's card:

I don't see any chance that Naito gets into the WK main event unless they do a shitload of IWGP Title matches in the next 4 months. I know Naito _technically_ has a rematch waiting for him, but idk if we'll get it. Okada should now have defenses set against Fale, Marufuji, & Ishii and like will definitely fill up the rest of the calendar.

My guess is that Naito takes the IC Title off of Elgin and then defends against Tanahashi in the Dome as the semi-main.

Omega wins tomorrow (Goto once again loses the big one) but eventually LOSES the shot to Shibata who beats him at King of Pro or Power Struggle or something. First time ever.

At some point I believe BUSHI will win the Jr. Title and some form of gold will come to EVIL & SANADA (IWGP Tag? NEVER 6-Man with BUSHI? NEVER singles for EVIL?)

WK card:

Okada (c) vs. Shibata for the IWGP Title
Naito (c) vs. Tanahashi for the IC Title
Goto (c) vs. Omega for the NEVER Title (because why the fuck not? Goto beats Shibata at some point somewhere)


----------



## LilOlMe

If Goto gets the briefcase why can't Naito get a shot at it just by being a dick and goading him into it? Naito's been shooting on him for almost a year now. The precedence is set. 

It doesn't have to be about rematches.

I already stated how the table could be set for a Kenny vs. Naito rematch, although I think the Goto scenario would be more likely.

Or perhaps Gedo felt the same way as others about the complaints about another Naito vs. Okada rematch (which is funny, because it potentially not happening now now has people complaining about THAT). Maybe his intention is on having Naito take the belt off of whoever is champ post-Tokyo Dome/the summer.

He might want to keep Okada and Naito away from each other so they can duke it out for "The Man" position at a much later date (years storyline).

Perhaps he feels Naito is already a made man and doesn't need the Tokyo Dome elevation right now, whereas someone else could use it.

I still feel it will be Naito though, if I had to bet.


ETA: Added more about Naito and Okada.


----------



## Mifune Jackson

Corey said:


> Omega wins tomorrow (Goto once again loses the big one) but eventually LOSES the shot to Shibata who beats him at King of Pro or Power Struggle or something. First time ever.
> 
> At some point I believe BUSHI will win the Jr. Title and some form of gold will come to EVIL & SANADA (IWGP Tag? NEVER 6-Man with BUSHI? NEVER singles for EVIL?)
> 
> WK card:
> 
> Okada (c) vs. Shibata for the IWGP Title
> Naito (c) vs. Tanahashi for the IC Title
> Goto (c) vs. Omega for the NEVER Title (because why the fuck not? Goto beats Shibata at some point somewhere)


We'll have get through tonight first, but I'd buy this scenario. If Omega wins, Shibata is more likely than Naito to challenge for the briefcase since he has that win over him. Naito/Tanahashi would be a big match and wouldn't be a demotion at all for Naito. Naito beating Tanahashi's friend Elgin for the IC belt would be a great setup.

If Goto wins, I have no idea where to go with that, though.


----------



## Corey

LilOlMe said:


> If Goto gets the briefcase why can't Naito get a shot at it just by being a dick and goading him into it? Naito's been shooting on him for almost a year now. The precedence is set.


Is that a thing though? Is anyone just allowed to challenge for it? I thought it was strictly defended against whoever beat you in the G1. I haven't followed New Japan the entire time they've been doing this briefcase thing so idk.


----------



## LilOlMe

Corey said:


> LilOlMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Goto gets the briefcase why can't Naito get a shot at it just by being a dick and goading him into it? Naito's been shooting on him for almost a year now. The precedence is set.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a thing though? Is anyone just allowed to challenge for it? I thought it was strictly defended against whoever beat you in the G1. I haven't followed New Japan the entire time they've been doing this briefcase thing so idk.
Click to expand...

That's not a rule, just how it's been done. Pretty sure of that anyway.

Naito is different and his character would do things differently.

Goto is exactly the type of character who would fall for Naito's bullshit.

Would be really surprised if Shibata is elevated this early.


----------



## SolarKhan

Business wise...Naito has to be in the main event to draw the most money. That is my humble opinion on the matter.

As far as who should be the OTHER guy in that match? Okada is a good fit...but Omega,Goto, or Tanahashi fit just as well. Either way...Naito should leave the dome as champion. Tana does not need another win there...neither does Okada. They are set. Time to set some other talent. Don't care for who it is, but since wrestling is a business and businesses need to make a profit...Naito seems like the safest bet for a profit come Jan.4


----------



## Corey

LilOlMe said:


> That's not a rule, just how it's been done. Pretty sure of that anyway.
> 
> Naito is different and his character would do things differently.
> 
> Goto is exactly the type of character who would fall for Naito's bullshit.
> 
> Would be really surprised if Shibata is elevated this early.


Boy that would be HILARIOUS if Goto won tomorrow and stupidly accepted Naito's challenge just to lose to him again. :lol That all makes sense though and could explain why Omega got to the final since he wouldn't really be hurt by the loss to Goto. Okada already beat Goto in the tournament too so I guess he'd have to defend against someone else considering a match with the champ wouldn't make sense.

In regards to Shibata, is it really that early though? He only signed a one year contract didn't he? Don't know if they'd really pull the trigger on him once he goes back to being "freelance" and who knows if they'd be able to convince to sign another deal.


----------



## El Dandy

@LilOlMe

Guess the point I'm making is that you should have guys ready to step up at any given time. Not meaning step up workrate wise because that is never really a question. The question is step-up believabilty wise. That's where his booking was a failure.

Some can say it may be some grand M. Night Shyamalan level long term booking with Goto/Okda, but the fact remains is that Goto was the first name called upon after the raid and tanked at the gate. 

Why? It's because they always presented Goto as a less-than. They never really let Goto win a match when it mattered over a guy higher than him on the totem pole. He beat Nakamura 2 times last year, but he lost the last encounter and lost the feud. That's what matters most. Always.

It cannot be stated enough how much LOS has bailed NJPW out imo.

Since January LOS gear has dominated the merch rankings and it's 90% of the gear you see in the crowds. In May of last year Naito was floundering in the middle, this year he is a viable draw. So far, Naito filled the drawing potential of Nakamura and the merch selling ability of Bullet Club in one swoop. It's incredible how fortunate they are, really.

*Serious question:* what do you guys think NJPW would look like right now if Naito never goes to CMLL and never finds his character?


----------



## Corey

El Dandy said:


> *Serious question:* what do you guys think NJPW would look like right now if Naito never goes to CMLL and never finds his character?


I think we're looking at Okada having a 2007 John Cena-esque type reign. AKA beating everyone month in and month out. And many peoples interest may have certainly dropped.


----------



## SolarKhan

@El Dandy...what @Corey said.


----------



## LilOlMe

@El Dandy, someone else would have stepped up. That's usually how it goes with ambitious guys. Same thing happened with Tanahashi and then Nakamura especially.

Praise be to Ruuuuush, though. You can see his influence all over Naito. I was gonna write about Rush in my thread but got lazy. But yeah, that Mexican excursion was a great thing for Naito. Another thing that NJPW does right.

And yes, no one believed that Goto would beat Okada. That was simply filler and we all knew that including the Japanese. Sometimes you need filler to get to the end result. I don't see the big deal of sacrificing a few shows for long-term goals. People should be encouraging that, actually.

The bigger problem is Goto performed weirdly in that match, and thus didn't make anyone excited about his new character. 

The crowd was in the palm of his hands when he revealed the new look, and then he just performed with no intensity. It was weird as hell. It was like he thought he had to be an entirely different, more slow, wrestler. He didn't. Would have been sick if he was super aggressive.

I'm hoping for the latter if he meets up with Okada again.


----------



## LilOlMe

Corey said:


> Boy that would be HILARIOUS if Goto won tomorrow and stupidly accepted Naito's challenge just to lose to him again. :lol That all makes sense though and could explain why Omega got to the final since he wouldn't really be hurt by the loss to Goto. Okada already beat Goto in the tournament too so I guess he'd have to defend against someone else considering a match with the champ wouldn't make sense.
> 
> In regards to Shibata, is it really that early though? He only signed a one year contract didn't he? Don't know if they'd really pull the trigger on him once he goes back to being "freelance" and who knows if they'd be able to convince to sign another deal.


:Headnoddingsmiley...too annoying to look for it right now. 

I just feel they're going old school booking with Shibata. El Dandy is right about how Shibata is being built each year. You know how in Bret/Shawn's day they won tag titles first, then the IC, then the world. I feel it's the same with Shibata. I think he'll get an IC run first, and whatever they're doing with Goto may tie in to Shibata at the very end.

The one year contract may be why they won't push him so fast, btw. Everyone else was signing two year deals (and Okada five years!), so the fact that Shibata still won't do more than one year may concern Gedo. 

Shibata's not going anywhere, he already said that he has zero interest in the WWE. So I don't think it's that they think he will bolt, it's just still a bit of a lack of commitment. That may give them pause.

If we hear about him signing a long-term deal, that will further cement my faith that they'll give him a big push. As it is, though, I do think they're going the slow burn route with him.

I also think that Gedo likes to focus on one BIG push at a time, and this may be me projecting what I would do on to him, but he could be cementing Naito first and then going with Shibata so he has something else in his back pocket re: the "staleness" concern. Why blow your load with Shibata right now?


----------



## LilOlMe

Corey said:


> In regards to Shibata, is it really that early though? He only signed a one year contract didn't he? Don't know if they'd really pull the trigger on him once he goes back to being "freelance" and who knows if they'd be able to convince to sign another deal.


One more thing about Shibata. He doesn't exactly seem like the "brand ambassador" type, so I can see why that can cause some concern. I can totally see a situation like Cm Punk and John Cena, where Shibata holds the title but isn't _really_ the top guy.

That will inevitably piss people off online, but I can't say that I wouldn't understand it in Shibata's case (my opinion might change once I get in my feelings, though, lol).

It fits Shibata's character enough anyway. I think they can use him as the guardian of strong style, and that is the motivator for why his character wants to be top dawg in Japan. He can be the people's champion while the corporate "champ" is someone else.

There will be people who won't understand that blending of reality, and think it's really the fans turning against Gedo, but that's how Gedo should want it to play out anyway. Unless Shibata really does come off as being comfortable with being a brand ambassador, lol.



Re: The convo about blaming Gedo for not turning Naito earlier. What should Gedo have done with Naito having no character? It's pointless to just turn someone heel if they're just gonna be an ineffective heel. Naito had to find himself. It worked itself out the way that it should, and the time that it should. Gedo had Okada rising fast so there was no need to force the Naito issue.


----------



## El Dandy

LilOlMe said:


> And yes, no one believed that Goto would beat Okada. That was simply filler and we all knew that including the Japanese. Sometimes you need filler to get to the end result. I don't see the big deal of sacrificing a few shows for long-term goals. People should be encouraging that, actually.


See that's just it:

Because of Gedo's questionable booking, the guys who were presented to us as filler all along were the guys he ended up needing to rely on. 

I'll concede the crowd may have been eating out of the palm of his hand with the paint thing, but it was a building at 75% capacity eating it up because 25% of the people didn't care. Who can blame them for not caring? They've been told for years that Goto doesn't matter, so why buy a ticket for a show that is headlined by a guy who is filler?

That's why most of us are groaning at Goto. It's not really the fan's fault. It's Gedo's fault. He's told us that Goto is filler and that he is not as good as the real top players... so why would anybody want to see a pretender in these spots? He can't expect to just tell us now that Goto is a player now and not the geek we were always told he was. That's why a large portion of us do not care. That, and Goto is boring. If the end game is Goto just dropping the certificate, then w/e it just validates Goto is filler and who will never matter.

For me, I can safely say that the most interesting Goto has been during my time as a fan was when @Corey and I were fantasy booking him to join LOS for a few days in March lol.

At least with Shibata the bloom is still on the rose; I think he's legit only had 1 HW and 1 IC title shot in his life. There is still untapped potential there.


----------



## LilOlMe

^I agree, and I guess it's on Gedo not seeing that a huge talent raid would be coming. NJPW seemed very, very, naive about WWE. Hopefully they've learned their lesson, which seems to be the case with multiple people looking like studs right now. 

What you're saying is the same argument made against Bret and Shawn, btw. The steroid trial happened and then to some people it was like "Bret's champ?" In the end, WCW had to put their title on Jeff Jarrett, Booker T, etc. It happens with every organization ever. It's not just a Gedo thing.

You do what you have to do, and I still don't think the Goto thing is a big deal because bookers always use filler, whether Goto was made to look good in the past or not. If it wasn't him, it would have been another filler person. The whole point of that show was to wait it out because Gedo already had plans for Naito to take the title in a few months.

I am a big believer that people can be rebuilt, btw, and was one of the few who was immediately ok with Ziggler getting a title shot. So that tells you that my perspective may be different from most.




Re: My point about Shibata as the rebel champ....if it's not him, the same applies to Naito. It's how Gedo _wants_ things to be viewed. It's not like Gedo isn't really pushing him, so it's very puzzling to me that people think it's being thrown in Gedo's face that Naito is getting over. WHAT?! He wanted Naito to get over even way before Okada. He wanted Naito to be his new Tanahashi.

I also think it's unfair to compare someone four years into being hot to someone who just got hot over the past year. Of course Naito love is ubiquitous, it was the same when Okada started ascending too. Perhaps Naito will maintain exceeding Okada in popularity, but I don't think that Gedo at all views that as a bad thing. It's weird to me that some people think that's the case (a work seeming like a shoot?). He knows he needs a few people, and like I said, he was a Naito fan from the beginning. 

If Gedo keeps Okada looking like the one the company backs, that only further plays into the narrative and helps Naito's character and popularity. I mean as long as Naito is still being treated importantly, of course (long-term wise...he may fall back a little because Gedo likes to have someone laying back in the cut).


----------



## Corey

Yep, I'm still waiting for Goto to turn on Okada and if that does happen I'll be the very first one to say I told ya so! hahaha. I still think it was dumb how that whole story ended too (or we think it has at least), like yeah I'll just join the champ's alliance cause I can never beat him anyway. Let's see what else I can do with him by my side to make me feel all warm and cozy in my position.

FWIW, I _really_ got behind Goto last year after his run in the G1. Idk if anyone really remembers it but I thought he had a ton of really good matches with Nakamura, Ishii, Elgin, Kojima, and others... and then of course they took the IC Title right off of him. He was pretty hot at that time imo and I still think Styles/Nakamura could have and should have happened WITHOUT the belt. Oh well either way though. What's done is done.

I'm still 3 months behind on my New Japan viewings and this is really making me wanna catch up.


----------



## LilOlMe

If there's anything to criticize about Gedo as a booker, this is it. I don't think that he's a real imaginative character contributor.

In some ways, this is a great thing because he allows guys to be left to their own devices, so there's so much more freedom and authenticity in that. It also cuts down on the corny shit, which is probably one of the reasons why most of us prefer NJPW over WWE.

However, when there's a guy like Goto who has no idea of what to do with himself, there's no one there to push him into a character creation. I'm sure Gedo gives a lot of input, but I feel that's when a guy has already gone in the direction he wants to. Okada created the Rainmaker thing (started to think of it in America), Naito created the lazy thing, etc. Nakamura just did whatever the hell he wanted.

Naito's been basically saying this about Goto in shoots, but it would be more helpful if he could help him with concrete ideas. 

I mean, Goto damn near said himself that he doesn't know what to do. :lmao

I can't really fault him. He's old school and comes from a time when it was fine to just "be a guy." It drives me nuts, though, because IMO there is sooooo much there with Goto that they can do. It's really obvious.

The lack of a lot of creative thought with him is why we're in the situation we're in. Maybe now will be the time? One can only hope.

I'm fine with "just guys", btw, but I think Goto is someone who really needs to have something creatively to latch on to if he really wants to make it big. Others can get away with just being guys, for whatever reason.


----------



## antoniomare007

El Dandy said:


> *Serious question:* what do you guys think NJPW would look like right now if Naito never goes to CMLL and never finds his character?


If Naito still gets the chance to turn heel and revamp his character it doesn't matter if he takes the Ingobernables gimmick. Naito worked CMLL years before and was always a real attraction, that's how we all learned the star of NO LIMIT was him and not Yujiro...Naito just needed the chance to not give a fuck just like Chono did in the mid 90's, he was going to succeed regardless as long as he was given the chance to change shit up.


Now, if Naito is never given the opportunity to reset his character then Gedo probably uses more NOAH talent or tries to get someone like Akiyama for a long outsider run.


----------



## Bland

The most i got behind Goto was at New Beginning. The aggression leading to the match was great and the face paint cemented his Samurai gimmick, in my opinion. If Goto went back to that and turned his aggression up in his matches then he could create a good unique gimmick for himself. 


Looking at todays card, i can see Okada/Fale, KUSHIDA/Bushi, Elgin/Naito all happening at the Destruction shows. Add a Shibata NEVER title & Goto or Omega G1 defences and destruction shows dont look to bad.


----------



## Vårmakos

This crowd fucking loathes Shiozaki. :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos

MADNESS


----------



## Bland

Shibata has faced the njpw legends and now looks like it will be him vs Noah guys. What a brawl


----------



## Cipher

Shibata and the dads vs NOAH = MONEY


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Shibata came off as such a bad ass going after the NOAH guys. Gedo can redeem himself if Shibata da GAWD kills them and takes the GHC.


----------



## Vårmakos

Naito/Elgin basically confirmed.


----------



## BornBad

Omega better fucking winning it and become the first Gaijin to win the G1... a victory for Goto would be pointless at every points


----------



## Vårmakos

Good shit from Goto. He showed tons of fire at the end, I was convinced he was winning.


----------



## RyanPelley

This is the greatest interview of all time.


----------



## BornBad

*2016 THE YEAR OF THE CLEANER ! *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764756925951184896

'if you don't support me, I hate you! like me or not, Japan is my home, New Japan is home! So whatever happens, I won't go *there*'


----------



## V-Trigger

Proud to be a fan of the cleaner since the beggining. Fucking great storytelling using Devitt and AJ finishers to beat Goto.


----------



## Cipher

No chance in hell he's keeping that case.


----------



## V-Trigger

Cipher said:


> No chance in hell he's keeping that case.


He's facing Okada at WK.

Naito is probably facing Elgin.


----------



## Cipher

BrotherNero said:


> He's facing Okada at WK.
> 
> Naito is probably facing Elgin.


Tanahashi never got his 2nd match with Omega. They're already having trouble with attendance in the Dome. 

Tanahashi is being promoted as the Ace again. 

It's gonna be Okada/Tana....again.


----------



## V-Trigger

Cipher said:


> Tanahashi never got his 2nd match with Omega. They're already having trouble with attendance in the Dome.
> 
> Tanahashi is being promoted as the Ace again.
> 
> It's gonna be Okada/Tana....again.


Nah, they already faced each other 3 times. It's time to elevate new stars.

Kenny has been drawing decent numbers in the G1 shows. He's getting the title shot.


----------



## BornBad

I don't really care if Omega is not in the Main Event at WrestleKingdom... he wrote history today and no one will take this away from him


----------



## Lariatoh!

Holy f'n shit. Elgin vs Nakajima was a war and then... And then!!!! Naito f'n Omega!!! Bah Gawd!!!! Can't remember a harder hitting back to back jumping out of my seat set of matches. I'm still in disbelief


----------



## ShadowSucks92

They could always do Tanahashi vs Naito for the IC Title and still have Omega vs Okada for the IWGP Title, I recall when Tanahashi won the G1 last year and the main event was set to be Okada vs Tanahashi and they were struggling with ticket sales so they made Nakamura vs AJ Styles (though this could've always been the plan)


----------



## El Dandy

Will hand it to Omega. He still frustrates me with his gimmick, but his quality in undeniable

Still will only believe they're serious about Omega in the Dome main event if Power Struggle comes and goes and he still has the title shot, but who knows tho. Didn't think he had a chance at all to win but here it is. Hope his promo is real and he'll be around in NJPW for years.


----------



## Corey

Who would've thought Kenny Omega would be the first foreign guy to win it? Wow. I think he'll successfully defend it against YOSHI-HASHI and Elgin, but that match with Shibata is gonna be a toughie. If he wins that, he'll deserve to main event the Dome... even though I really don't know if he'll beat Okada.

Still think this pretty much confirms Naito/Tana for the IC Title, but who the hell knows!

How was Lethal/Kojima?


----------



## El Dandy

Corey said:


> Who would've thought Kenny Omega would be the first foreign guy to win it? Wow. I think he'll successfully defend it against YOSHI-HASHI and Elgin, but that match with Shibata is gonna be a toughie. If he wins that, he'll deserve to main event the Dome... even though I really don't know if he'll beat Okada.
> 
> Still think this pretty much confirms Naito/Tana for the IC Title, but who the hell knows!
> 
> How was Lethal/Kojima?


- Okada/Omega for the HW
- Naito/Tana for the IC

Goes to a fan vote, Tana/Naito main events in a twist of fate :sundin2


Srs tho it looks like it'll be Naito/Elgin for Destruction, so we will find out soon enough 

TBH, I'm torn. On one hand, Naito has been the most over guy since March and the best thing going so the main event spot should be his. On the other, facing Tana means he can likely finally get his first singles win at Tokyo Dome and it would be a big win over the Ace of NJPW. If Naito wins the IC at Destruction then I think that means Omega is keeping the title shot; Naito is the only guy who can take it off of him who is a better option (well, or Real Ace Tanahashi).

I know what you're thinking..... but it looks like Shibata might be doing NOAH things up until Jan 4.

He incited a riot and looked like an absolute fucking killer:



Spoiler: Shibata going insane





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764720595619631104

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764718592310988800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764718717834002432


Shibata vs. Go pls


----------



## LilOlMe

Corey said:


> even though I really don't know if he'll beat Okada.


I don't see that happening, and then people will complain as if Kenny being the IWGP champion was even something that was on anyone's radar.

The bitching will be amusing in said scenario.

Shibata's probably facing Suzuki at Tokyo Dome. More on this later.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Could anyone have seen this coming with Omega winning it this year? I have a SNEAKY feeling that a year or two down the line Omega is gonna jump ship anyways so why give him the rub?


----------



## NastyYaffa

LilOlMe said:


> Shibata's probably facing Suzuki at Tokyo Dome. More on this later.


I can definitely see that happening too. Oh man, WK11 will be so sweet - Okada/Omega + probably Naito/Tana & Suzuki/Shibata. :mark:


----------



## Blommen

Somebody needs to gif that ridiculous headbutt Shibata laid on Nakajima. I damn near screamed when i Saw that, holy shit. 

Shibata has looked liked such a fucking badass these past few dags of the tournament, and that post match brawl with the NOAH dudes made him look like a god damn Star. The prospect of seeing a Shibata vs Suzuki match at WK is so good that i'm actually not that bummed out that he didn't win the G1.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sephiroth

Pretty sure Shibata is my spirit animal...simply because he headbutted my previous spirit animal to death and is now wearing its skin.


----------



## El Dandy

ShibataGun gonna control NOAH and claim it in the name of Inoki


----------



## Mifune Jackson

El Dandy said:


> - Okada/Omega for the HW
> - Naito/Tana for the IC
> 
> Goes to a fan vote, Tana/Naito main events in a twist of fate :sundin2


Yeah, that's why I think Tanahashi/Naito for the IC Title makes a great co-main event for WK11. It's poetic and would be the ultimate slap in the face from Naito if he can't go for the world title. Still think Okada/Omega closes the show, but Tanahashi/Naito could steal it.

Of course, this is all hypothetical and we have a long way to go.


----------



## Eliko

*Kenny Omega is the first gaijin to win the G-1 !!!*










Eat that all the haters! fuck Jim Cornette! Fuck Dave Meltzer "he is doing too much comedy, he doesn't seem serious like AJ Styles", Fuck everybody who doubted him.
Well did AJ Styles won the G-1? no! did Prince Devitt won the G-1? no! Kenny Omega did!

Such a great storytelling using BC former members finishers as the Styles Clash & Bloody Sunday, both of the finishers didn't get the job done but the one winged angle did! so symbolic.
"i am not going to leave 'there' like the others".

For me Omega-Naito was the best match of the G-1 and the finals was great as well.
Now, Okada-Omega could be great at WK, i hope it will happen.
I think after the great main event ic title match Tana & Omega had earlier this year convinced gedo to push Omega and give him the G-1 win.

The cleaner! The mega man of wrestling!​


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

Eliko said:


> *Kenny Omega is the first gaijin to win the G-1 !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eat that all the haters! fuck Jim Cornette! Fuck Dave Meltzer "he is doing too much comedy, he doesn't seem serious like AJ Styles", Fuck everybody who doubted him.
> Well did AJ Styles won the G-1? no! did Prince Devitt won the G-1? no! Kenny Omega did!
> 
> Such a great storytelling using BC former members finishers as the Styles Clash & Bloody Sunday, both of the finishers didn't get the job done but the one winged angle did! so symbolic.
> "i am not going to leave 'there' like the others".
> 
> For me Omega-Naito was the best match of the G-1 and the finals was great as well.
> Now, Okada-Omega could be great at WK, i hope it will happen.
> I think after the great main event ic title match Tana & Omega had earlier this year convinced gedo to push Omega and give him the G-1 win.
> 
> The cleaner! The mega man of wrestling!​


No offense dude, but the criticisms about him being too comedic and inconsistent were legitimate. The moment he stepped up and actually took it seriously, he came off as the superstar that everybody knew he had the potential to be. People aren't angry at the likes of Santino Marella for being a joke, but when a wrestler of Omega's calibre is just screwing around and wasting his time, people get angry.

They simply didn't want to see him sweeping the floors with the Young Bucks, bringing in trash cans and doing comedy matches anymore. They wanted to see Kenny Omega evolve as a character, to solidify his spot as the leader of the Bullet Club and he has finally, legitimately done that.

If he goes back to joking around and being a goof, then it's going to be a huge disappointment as far as I'm concerned. I'm not saying that he should stop being Kenny Omega, but the thing is, when people buy tickets to see Kenny Omega they want to see the Kenny Omega who gives it 100%, like he did here. Not the Omega who gives maybe 20-30% of what he is capable of doing in the ring. Sometimes it just seems like he's phoning it in, and I never like to see that in a wrestler.


----------



## flag sabbath

Surely now we get the cancelled Omega vs Tanahashi ladder match, albeit for the briefcase, as the most surefire way to legitimise Kenny's road to the Dome.

Lol at Goto now having 2013 Naito heat.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Omega was incredible in the past 24 hours. First Canadian to win the G1. Awesome.


----------



## BornBad

I really hope Kenny is going to stick around in Japan for one or two years and not going to NXT. 

That promo he cuts in japanese turned the arena on fire


----------



## JustAName

I found it interesting that he was using Ibushi, AJ styles and Balor's finishers, but not Nakamura... they kinda sold the story that those that left didn't have it in them to finish the G1 finals.. probably why they left out Nakamura's finisher, since he has won it (if I remember correctly though, he has to use that finisher like 10 times before his opponent actually goes down, which I found a bit strange). I loved that fucking story and the crowd going back and forth between who to cheer was glorious and wow, Omega is over as all hell. In the beginning of the G1 Omega seemed really unmotivated and didn't seem to take it serious at all.. then there was 1 match when things started to get serious and he wasn't looking good on the board where he said into the camera before the match "It's time to be serious, no more goofy Omega" or something along those lines and he REALLY lived up to that and told an amazing story from that point on. With his pre match comments, as well as his in ring work. The last 4 matches or maybe it was 5, he had in the tournament I was really invested in and just loved them.

Also this was my first G1 and first time to watch most, if not all of these guys, it's been an amazing ride and really loved the stories told throughout the tournament.

Some random thoughts:

Shibata - Serious badass that is gonna fuck himself up if it means ending you... damn.
Omega - He has so many tools in his arsenal, he can pretty much do it all, amazing talent... also probably cause I'm new to him, but when he started talking Japanese in his promo after winning, I marked out really bad and I don't know a word Japanese... lol.
Ishii (sp?) - Just all around solid and I didn't see one phoned in performance from him.. most of the wars he had were brutal and awesome.
Elgin - Probably the guy that surprised me the most, didn't expect much from him and in the first match he was pretty much what I expected, but at some point he just turned the volume way up and it really just blew my mind how good he was and it seemed that the crowd was getting more and more into him as the tournament went along as well, hope to see him next year at G1 as well.
Naito - Awesome, everything he did, just awesome talent in ring and character wise, enjoyed every match he had and his smirk and smile when he is getting the living shit kicked out of him never gets old and always makes me laugh
Marufuji - I heard a lot of bad things about him before watching him, but the match he had with Okada the first night (?) was just amazing and it felt like he was completely owning Okada and he looked fired up, enjoyed most of his matches in this series and compared to what I had heard about him I was really impressed
Tanahasi - He gave me the John Cena vibe, except of course a much better wrestler.. it felt like he owned the place every time he entered and he always had a solid performance, some of them were way more than solid as well.. understand why he is called the Ace, but I see bigger potential in others, personally.
Turo Yano - I love his antics and just troll attitude 
Okada - Had a lot of great matches and a cocky vibe to him.. but lacks some intensity to me
SANADA - Had a few matches and performances I really enjoyed and I like his character
EVIL - Pretty much same thoughts as SANADA


----------



## Corey

FUCK that headbutt from Shibata was nasty. If he goes on a rampage and faces everyone from NOAH, I'm cool with it. Shibata vs. Suzuki at WK would be incredible. Would be cool with him facing Marufuji too.


----------



## Cipher

Time Bomb is probably Suzukigun, but who the fuck are they going to feud with? Not Chaos again?

Shibata and the dads to NOAH/Suzukigun to NJPW?


----------



## Blommen

Cipher said:


> Time Bomb is probably Suzukigun, but who the fuck are they going to feud with? Not Chaos again?
> 
> Shibata and the dads to NOAH/Suzukigun to NJPW?




That is what Meltzer is speculating. NOAH is struggling and doesn't have tv or the general exposure of NJPW, so bringing them on to NJPW gives them a platform to showcase their talent and promote them. Suzuki vs Shibata at WK just seems to make too much sense not to do, the only "hang up" is Shibatas open weight title which it seems they are setting up for an angle with EVIL. My guess is that they set up Shibata to lose the title to EVIL in the following months, maybe through some sort of interference from NOAH, which then sets up the final culmination at WK


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## El Dandy

Eliko said:


> Eat that all the haters! fuck Jim Cornette! Fuck Dave Meltzer "he is doing too much comedy, he doesn't seem serious like AJ Styles", Fuck everybody who doubted him.
> Well did AJ Styles won the G-1? no! did Prince Devitt won the G-1? no! Kenny Omega did!


Exactly. Cause Kenny's comedy geek stuff during the latter half of this G1 is what really made him seem like a mega star. It was funny when he was playing dress up pretending to be a Young Buck and was dancing with the broom and pretending to be a literal garbage man as he fought Naito, Shibata, Goto and put on these career defining performances.

What? That didn't happen? So you mean he toned down his geek level, took it seriously, is being universally praised for his efforts and is now on top of the Japanese wrestling world?

So you mean he looked like a genuine star when he was acting serious? 

No. It can't be. That would mean there is truth to what those people said.

:goaway


----------



## Corey

Dandy shouldn't you be celebrating EVIL's win over Shibata a bit more? 

Side note for anyone that didn't know, Michael Elgin is defending the IC Title over at ROH Field of Honor in a couple weeks against Dijak. Should be a doozy of a match and the first time the belt's ever been defended in an ROH ring.

EVIL is also challenging for the ROH TV Title against whoever the champ is at that point (either Fish, Mark Briscoe, or Shibata).


----------



## El Dandy

@Corey the time for celebration is when EVIL takes the NEVER off of Shibata!!

Then EVERYTHING WILL BE EVIL

EVIL as NEVER Champ
Naito as IC Champ
BUSHI as JUNI...lol just kidding; fuck you Gedo why must you break the hearts of all the B U S H I B O Y S

Edit: Also


----------



## Corey

I totally think BUSHI will be the next Junior Champ. Mainly because I've really grown tired of Ospreay, but also because someone else has to win at some point right? 

Volador Jr. is technically owed a shot because he beat KUSHIDA in Mexico... twice. Don't know if they'll actually follow through with that, but if they do it should be a great match.


----------



## Bland

Id rather Shibata holds onto the never Openweight Championship if he does fight Suzuki at WK11. Would be another big title match. 

With LIJ, EVIL winning the Openweight 6 man titles with SANADA & BUSHI could be great. The 3 would make an excellent 3 man team and if they win the titles soon, a dominate reign until WK11 (or even further) would do them and the titles great. Id love to see Naito as IC with the others being champions to. 

As for EVIL winning NEVER Championship, id say save it for 2017. Shibata vs NOAH can be an excellent feud which would elevate the title further so EVIL dethroning Shibata approx. Invasion Attack 2017 so Shibata wins G1 Climax 27


----------



## SolarKhan

So long as the matches are fun, and at the level of what I expect from NJPW, then I don't care for who wins or who loses. Just make sure everyone looks good, and has future storylines afterwards.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

https://www.instagram.com/p/BJG-iczg-df/

Looks like the big guy is coming to Japan "The Big Guyjin" I hope this is his ring name.


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765092739327242240
:eyeroll


----------



## LilOlMe

The "time bomb" promo is on NJPW World in English not Japanese, so it probably is related to Ryback and not Suzuki. Although someone said that Suzuki used those words on Twitter or something, so I dunno.

If it's Ryback, I'm guessing he joins the Bullet Club. 

He's never impressed me ever, but sometimes people grow in Japan so I'll be open-minded. 

As for Ibushi, I've always thought that Ibushi vs. Omega would be the WK match. If Omega loses the briefcase, I expect that. 

Btw, if Gedo really is doing Tana vs. Naito for the IC and Okada vs. Omega for the World Title, it means two things. It means he's smart enough to know that people love Naito right now and will feel that that's the main-event. He very clearly would be setting up that scenario to play on the past, so it's not an "lolz, let's show Gedo" thing, IMO, as if he's not in on it.

Secondly, it would mean that he has faith in Naito since the IC holder will probably be relied upon to draw money for the other house show tour, as was the case with Nakamura. He could go with Tana, though, for that reason, which would free up Naito for a world title run later down the road, which I expect if he's not fighting for the World Title at Tokyo Dome.


----------



## El Dandy

If EVIL doesn't take the NEVER from Shibata, hopefully they move him to the tag division. 

Something like EVIL/Sanada v Ishii/Goto for the tag titles would be outstanding.


----------



## Krokro

I'm late, I know.

But was I alone in wanting Goto to win? Holy fuck. His story is so fucking good, and his theme reflects it perfectly even in his titantron. I just want the fucking guy to win. I've been following him for a while and he may not be the greatest wrestler, but the dude has a good look and waaaaah.

On the opposite side of the coin I'm glad Omega won and have been a huge fan of his for years. -


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Have you signed with WWE?
Ibushi : No. I refused to sign the full time deal with WWE. But I think I may keep wrestling in WWE as spot.
-Are you going to wrestle in Japan too?
Ibushi : Yes. I can’t say the detail but I am already booked some matches.

I wish he would commit to somewhere its why he isn't getting a massive push in New Japan and won't be getting one in WWE.


----------



## El Dandy

Yeah he literally was in Japan working for Wrestle1 last week

Kota boi, when oh when are you going to find whatever it is you are looking for?


----------



## Mr. Socko

Ibushi wasting his prime years flitting around the place :no:


----------



## Cipher

Any thoughts on Tanahashi being promoted as the Ace again? Makes the last few matches between Okada/Tana feel pointless tbh


----------



## LilOlMe

^There's no reason why Tanahashi's character wouldn't still think of himself as the Ace. They're promoting him accordingly. 

It also opens up storyline possibilities, as Okada's playing into. People here may be sick of it, but the Japanese audience is still very clearly reacting to the two of them when they're together.

I like the idea of Tana being, like, 50 and Okada having to put the old delusional bugger down. :lol

I've always felt that of course the company was going to still rely on Tana, and they were under no real illusion otherwise. Why would you not still rely on and push a guy who's clearly still over and still has it? 

I though the "passing of the torch" thing was overstated by fans as far as what it actually meant to the head honchos. I never thought they would phase out Tana from his big position, and I said so at the time. I said WK10 did not have a "that's it" feel to me, and that was intentional. There was no big moment between Tana and Okada at the end of it.







El Dandy said:


> Something like EVIL/Sanada v Ishii/Goto for the tag titles would be outstanding.


That would be awesome and a breath of fresh air in the tag division. Every other scenario sounds sucky to me. 


As for Ibushi, he might drive himself right into a position of being able to be used for WWE & NJPW special events without being signed, which is really rare. He's talented enough for that. Yeah, he'll never get a push, but he doesn't seem to care.

It may ruin the investment in some matches knowing that he'll lose, but they can tease that he's signed or something. 

I wonder if Kenny and Ibushi are trying to get their own thing going, a la Kenny and New Day.


*ETA:* Added stuff about the Tana question.


----------



## 304418

So, Omega won the G1. Did not see that coming at all, or even getting into the finals, although I’m happy he won. Looks like Bullet Club is back though. Does this mean a Bullet Club vs Los Ingobernables de Japon feud is on the horizon to be the top group?

It’s good to know that Ibushi will be wrestling in Japan again. Seeing him face Okada and Naito for the IWGP title, or facing Elgin or Shibata or Tanahashi for the IWGP IC, or just facing Sanada among other matches would be something else if they ever happened.

His freelancing also opens to door to possible LU and ROH appearances if he was ever interested someday, so I guess his lack of commitment to one promotion balances itself out.


----------



## BornBad

TheGeneticFreak said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BJG-iczg-df/
> 
> Looks like the big guy is coming to Japan "The Big Guyjin" I hope this is his ring name.


Why getting Ryback when you already have Big Mike ? 

Better keep the money to keep Omega away from the WWE


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

BornBad said:


> Why getting Ryback when you already have Big Mike ?
> 
> Better keep the money to keep Omega away from the WWE


As The Ryback is much taller than Big Mike.


----------



## Cipher

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCOrMsc_Bcc

I've been trying to track down the first version of Takayama's theme to no avail. It's not on the CD released by him, and it's not on YT. I know it was in a few video games, but does anyone here have it by chance?

I like that version a lot more tbh


----------



## El Dandy

Naito v Omega getting all 5 of Da Meltz' stars


----------



## Corey

Continuing my never-ending game of catch up with New Japan. Watched Dontaku today and the show was definitely not that great as a whole, but boy did I love the last two matches.

First half the show was extremely difficult to sit through. The first several matches I don't even care enough about to comment on (go away Young Bucks), but I was highly disappointed in Shibata/Nagata. For the weeks leading up to this they were ready to fucking KILL each other in those tag matches with KUSHIDA & Liger. What the hell happened to that? They calmly came out to their match and... go to the mat? Match was way too tame imo and let me down. More people need to see Shibata's defense against Kojima because I don't think anyone else has commented on that and it's fantastic.

KUSHIDA/Liger was really good without managing to overshadow anything else. Thought Liger's performance in particular was great with him attacking any limb or body part in sight. Crowd was hot for it and it's another quality defense for KUSHIDA. *** 1/2

Goto/EVIL really got off to a great start and I had high hopes for it finally giving some life to the show... but then they settled into doing whatever wiht moves and stuff and I lost interest. Nice win for EVIL I guess. How the hell does Goto wind up in the G1 final after all these losses? :lol

Okada/SANADA was pretty great imo. Just a terrific showing from SANADA who has a great look and got legit heel heat, which is a rarity these days when you're not a foreigner. I thought that sequence where he had the dragon sleeper locked in and Okada almost passes out was fantastic and later in the match where they keep reversing each other and Okada winds up hitting the tombstone was awesome too. *** 3/4

Naito/Ishi was FUUUUUUUUUCKKKKing incredible. Went into more detail here: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/62002097-post896.html but son of a bitch that was great. Shame Naito's reign didn't last long but for having one defense this is definitely a great one to have. Four and a half snowflakes. Did anyone else like this as much as me?


----------



## Cipher

I liked Naito/Omega a lot, but I think ***** is too high tbh

It's not on Misawa/Kobashi level.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*I remember thinking Ishii/Naito was good, but I was so tired when the match happened, I wasn't able to fully get into it. :lol

Also, these were (according to the guy who posted these pics) pitched to NJPW to be the new IWGP Heavyweight & Intercontinental titles, but were rejected:*


----------



## Corey

^ I actually really like those titles. Don't necessarily know if they're better than the ones they're using now (IC Title is dirty as fuck though), but it's some good designs.

The IWGP Tag Titles are the ones that could really use a new design.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

Cipher said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCOrMsc_Bcc
> 
> I've been trying to track down the first version of Takayama's theme to no avail. It's not on the CD released by him, and it's not on YT. I know it was in a few video games, but does anyone here have it by chance?
> 
> I like that version a lot more tbh


It's on this tribute video:


----------



## Corey

*Super J Cup 1st Round:* Jushin Liger vs. Eita **** 1/2*

Whoa! This was an unexpectedly crazy match with a great story. Eita ends up attacking Liger before the bell but it ends up backfiring on him as he starts bleeding everywhere after being whipped into the post. Liger then had to teach him a lesson with the brainbuster on the outside and destroying him in the Mexican Stretch. The crowd reaction when Eita had him in that submission late in the match was great. All those fans thought their hero was going out in the first round! :lol Finish itself was a little too abrupt, but the match was still really good. Wonder if this is gonna be Liger's tournament...

I watched Titan/Ospreay (fun sprint, ***) and skimmed through BUSHI/Kanemaru and Harada/Taguchi. I can only take Taguchi in spurts. 

*Super J Cup 1st Round:* KUSHIDA vs. Taiji Ishimori **** 3/4+*

I so badly wanna to give this **** and a YES vote in the MOTYC thread... but for some reason I just can't. The match was really fucking good though. KUSHIDA can do this in his sleep it seems like. The armwork and selling were obviously top notch but Ishimori brought a fresh, new flavor with his arsenal. Whatever move he did with that moonsault slam off the top rope was awesome. His constant fighting to avoid the Hoverboard Lock in the final minutes was wonderful and KUSHIDA using La Mistica after coming back from his trip to Mexico was a _great_ touch that I'm not sure many people noticed. KUSHIDA is the man.


----------



## LilOlMe

Corey said:


> but I was highly disappointed in Shibata/Nagata. For the weeks leading up to this they were ready to fucking KILL each other in those tag matches with KUSHIDA & Liger. What the hell happened to that? They calmly came out to their match and... go to the mat? Match was way too tame imo and let me down. More people need to see Shibata's defense against Kojima because I don't think anyone else has commented on that and it's fantastic.
> 
> Naito/Ishi was FUUUUUUUUUCKKKKing incredible. Went into more detail here: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/62002097-post896.html but son of a bitch that was great. Shame Naito's reign didn't last long but for having one defense this is definitely a great one to have. Four and a half snowflakes. Did anyone else like this as much as me?


Yeah, the Shibata/Nagata matches were never as good as I wanted them to be. Agreed about preferring the Kojima match. I made sure to watch it rather soon because of your rec, btw. 

I think I gave Naito/Ishii ****1/2 like you did. From what I remember, I think that Naito/Elgin felt kind of reminiscent of that in terms of the way that it was structured, especially toward the end. 

TELL ME HOW GOOD WAS THE GOAT DALTON CASTLE VS. OKADA.


----------



## Corey

LilOlMe said:


> Yeah, the Shibata/Nagata matches were never as good as I wanted them to be. Agreed about preferring the Kojima match. I made sure to watch it rather soon because of your rec, btw.
> 
> I think I gave Naito/Ishii ****1/2 like you did. From what I remember, I think that Naito/Elgin felt kind of reminiscent of that in terms of the way that it was structured, especially toward the end.
> 
> TELL ME HOW GOOD WAS THE GOAT DALTON CASTLE VS. OKADA.


OMGLILOLME you gotta see the whole show. Okada/Castle was a blast and just about everything else on the card was too. Okada seems to work magic with any weird and/or random opponent he's given in ROH. :lol

I reeeeeeeeeeeally wanna start watching the G1 but need to get through Dominion and the Kizuna Road show with Shibata/Honma first (pretty hypped for Dominion though). BOTSJ can wait or I'll watch it randomly when I'm in the mood.

Btw, I watched a chunk of what I wanted to see from the War of the Worlds NYC show you went to. Naito/ACH was great but shit I was laughing so hard when Silas's entire asshole was exposed just thinking about how you brought that up. :lmao Had to be traumatizing.


----------



## Cipher

Okada doesn't need boys when he has Gedo and Jado.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Cipher said:


> I liked Naito/Omega a lot, but I think ***** is too high tbh
> 
> It's not on Misawa/Kobashi level.


Nothing is on that level, unless you add in kawada

4 pillars of heaven mark 4ever


----------



## Cipher

Depressing amount of empty seats at the Super J Cup tonight....


----------



## Corey

Taichi beat Liger? Ew. Sydal beat Ospreay though! :mark: Nice little rub for the ROH rep there. I see they went with KUSHIDA vs. Kanemaru in the final, champion vs. champion, which is what I expected after watching the first round. 

Not really surprised if there was a lot of empty seats. I think if the J Cup was a stand alone thing and not so close to the G1 it would've had more hype and general awareness around it. Still, I can't wait to watch all that KUSHIDA.


----------



## Vårmakos

KUSHIDA nominated BUSHI as the next challenger for the Junior belt during the post-show presser.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767246969366544384


----------



## Corey

Yep, BUSHI wins the belt on one of the Destruction shows and holds it until WK where he loses it back to KUSHIDA. Calling it now. Ospreay can stay away.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Of course they didn't draw. Too many NJPW guys advance. They eliminated Titan and Eita too early. The NOAH and NJPW thing paid off very little story wise. Nothing in the tournament matches felt exciting or dramatic because Gedo played it safe. How more exciting would this have been if Eita made it to the finals? Pulling in some Dragon Gate fans. Instead he was in the opener. They had the 1994 model and they ignored it. They didn't even build the NOAH angle.

No shit they didn't draw.


----------



## Vårmakos

Ospreay/Sydal was good shit. Match of the tournament, IMO.


----------



## Cipher

Looking like Marufuji and Okada will be the KOPW ME


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

Miguel De Juan said:


> Of course they didn't draw. Too many NJPW guys advance. They eliminated Titan and Eita too early. The NOAH and NJPW thing paid off very little story wise. Nothing in the tournament matches felt exciting or dramatic because Gedo played it safe. How more exciting would this have been if Eita made it to the finals? Pulling in some Dragon Gate fans. Instead he was in the opener. They had the 1994 model and they ignored it. They didn't even build the NOAH angle.
> 
> No shit they didn't draw.


The little guys just don't draw, let's be honest.


----------



## Vårmakos

Destruction cards are up.

Tokyo:

IWGP Jr Heavyweight Title: KUSHIDA vs BUSHI
NEVER: Katsuyori Shibata vs Bobby Fish
Ryusuke Taguchi , Hiroshi Tanahashi , Michael Elgin vs Evil , SANADA, Tetsuya Naito
Will Ospreay , YOSHI-HASHI , Kazuchika Okada vs Yujiro Takahashi , Bad Luck Fale , Kenny Omega
Juice Robinson vs Kyle O'Reilly
Gedo , Tomohiro Ishii , Hirooki Goto vs Chase Owens , Tanga Loa , Tama Tonga
Manabu Nakanishi , Yuji Nagata vs CNJ , Yoshitatsu
David Finlay , Henare (Formerly Aaron Henry, new Young Lion from New Zealand.) vs RPG Vice

Hiroshima:

WK11 Title Shot: Kenny Omega vs YOSHI-HASHI
Kazuchika Okada vs Bad Luck Fale
Will Ospreay vs Adam Cole
IWGP Tag Team Unification: Briscoes vs Young Bucks
KUSHIDA , Juice Robinson , Tanahashi , Michael Elgin vs Los Ingobernables de Japon
Tomohiro Ishii / Hirooki Goto vs Chase Owens / Yujiro Takahashi
Roppongi Vice vs Guerillas of Destiny
Tiger Mask , Manabu Nakanishi , Yuji Nagata , Katsuyori Shibata vs David Finlay , Ryusuke Taguchi , Bobby Fish , Kyle O'Reilly
Captain New Japan , YOSHITATSU , Tomoaki Honma , Togi Makabe vs Matt Sydal , Ricochet , Satoshi Kojima , Hiroyoshi Tenzan

Kobe:

IC Title: Michael Elgin vs Tetsuya Naito
Jado , Gedo , YOSHI-HASHI , Kazuchika Okada vs Atsushi Kotoge , Daisuke Harada , Toru Yano , Naomichi Marufuji
KUSHIDA , Juice Robinson , Hiroshi Tanahashi vs BUSHI , EVIL , SANADA
Mark Briscoe , Jay Briscoe , Tomohiro Ishii , Hirooki Goto vs Tanga Roa , Tama Tonga , Bad Luck Fale , Kenny Omega
NEVER 6 Man Tag Title: Matt Sydal , Ricochet , Satoshi Kojima vs Nick Jackson , Matt Jackson , Adam Cole
Yuji Nagata , Katsuyori Shibata vs Bobby Fish , Kyle O'Reilly
Ryusuke Taguchi , Tomoaki Honma , Togi Makabe vs Tiger Mask , Manabu Nakanishi , Hiroyoshi Tenzan
Captain New Japan , YOSHITATSU vs Chase Owens , Yujiro Takahashi
Teruaki Kanemitsu , Henare , David Finlay vs Beretta , Rocky Romero , Will Ospreay

Okada/Fale as a 'special singles match' is pretty weird. I guess Fale isn't worthy of a defense.


----------



## El Dandy

Man, those cards leave a lot to be desired; I still don't understand why they thought they needed to add the extra show. Don't really care all that much about Fish/Shibata or Cole/Ospreay, but others will so that's cool.

Only 3 things really stick out to me.
- Naito/Elgin for the IC
- KUSHIDA/BUSHI for the JR 
- Hopefully this mean the JR TT belts are ditched forever :mark: The downside of this is that the Young Buck cancer will poison the already dead HW tag scene

If Naito wins he will be the first guy in NJPW to win the 3 HW singles titles and the HW Tag title :sundin


----------



## Insomnia

The Cards look good.


----------



## El Dandy

Something I overlooked:

Main Eventer YOSHI-HASHI

Good for him tbh

It's been a few hours since I've written something bad about Goto, so I'm gonna go ahead and knock Goto down to 4th in the CHAOS pecking order behind Okada, Ishii, and YOSHI-HASHI just for the lawls.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

The Tokyo, Hiroshima cards look really good. Kobe card is going to be tough to get through.


----------



## Cipher

Marufuji/Okada for 30:00 with a typical Okada formula sounds like literal hell.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Nagata & Shibata vs. reDRagon? Now that should be fun as hell. :nice


----------



## Corey

> Tokyo:
> 
> IWGP Jr Heavyweight Title: KUSHIDA vs BUSHI
> NEVER: Katsuyori Shibata vs Bobby Fish
> Ryusuke Taguchi , Hiroshi Tanahashi , Michael Elgin vs Evil , SANADA, Tetsuya Naito
> Will Ospreay , YOSHI-HASHI , Kazuchika Okada vs Yujiro Takahashi , Bad Luck Fale , Kenny Omega
> Juice Robinson vs Kyle O'Reilly
> Gedo , Tomohiro Ishii , Hirooki Goto vs Chase Owens , Tanga Loa , Tama Tonga
> Manabu Nakanishi , Yuji Nagata vs CNJ , Yoshitatsu
> David Finlay , Henare (Formerly Aaron Henry, new Young Lion from New Zealand.) vs RPG Vice


Wait, KUSHIDA/BUSHI is main eventing!? That's AWESOME. Idk how it will draw (probably an experiment) but they should hopefully put on a show and I'm feelin a title change. Shibata/Fish is a direct result of Fish beating him for the TV Title at the ROH tapings. Should be real good in Japan. JUICE singles match! :mark: Both top tags look good too (minus Yujiro) so this card is real solid.



> Hiroshima:
> 
> WK11 Title Shot: Kenny Omega vs YOSHI-HASHI
> Kazuchika Okada vs Bad Luck Fale
> Will Ospreay vs Adam Cole
> IWGP Tag Team Unification: Briscoes vs Young Bucks
> KUSHIDA , Juice Robinson , Tanahashi , Michael Elgin vs Los Ingobernables de Japon
> Tomohiro Ishii / Hirooki Goto vs Chase Owens / Yujiro Takahashi
> Roppongi Vice vs Guerillas of Destiny
> Tiger Mask , Manabu Nakanishi , Yuji Nagata , Katsuyori Shibata vs David Finlay , Ryusuke Taguchi , Bobby Fish , Kyle O'Reilly
> Captain New Japan , YOSHITATSU , Tomoaki Honma , Togi Makabe vs Matt Sydal , Ricochet , Satoshi Kojima , Hiroyoshi Tenzan


Well, that's... a main event. Okada/Fale should be for the title as the main event and then it would look better on paper. That doesn't make sense to me. Cole randomly debuting is indeed random. Odd that the ROH World Champion is facing a junior. Wonder if they're gonna put him the division? Idk but hey @MarkyWhipwreck Cole is in New Japan! Title unification is pretty cool. Would and should be a huge moment for the Briscoes. RPG Vice vs. GoD I'm pretty sure just happened in ROH too. Oh well. Card is kinda meh honestly.



> Kobe:
> 
> IC Title: Michael Elgin vs Tetsuya Naito
> Jado , Gedo , YOSHI-HASHI , Kazuchika Okada vs Atsushi Kotoge , Daisuke Harada , Toru Yano , Naomichi Marufuji
> KUSHIDA , Juice Robinson , Hiroshi Tanahashi vs BUSHI , EVIL , SANADA
> Mark Briscoe , Jay Briscoe , Tomohiro Ishii , Hirooki Goto vs Tanga Roa , Tama Tonga , Bad Luck Fale , Kenny Omega
> NEVER 6 Man Tag Title: Matt Sydal , Ricochet , Satoshi Kojima vs Nick Jackson , Matt Jackson , Adam Cole
> Yuji Nagata , Katsuyori Shibata vs Bobby Fish , Kyle O'Reilly
> Ryusuke Taguchi , Tomoaki Honma , Togi Makabe vs Tiger Mask , Manabu Nakanishi , Hiroyoshi Tenzan
> Captain New Japan , YOSHITATSU vs Chase Owens , Yujiro Takahashi
> Teruaki Kanemitsu , Henare , David Finlay vs Beretta , Rocky Romero , Will Ospreay


Mixed bag. Naito/Elgin should be great. Yano being on Team NOAH is :lol That'll be confusing to see. Are Jado & Gedo challenging for the GHC Jr. Tag Titles? reDRagon vs. Nagata & Shibata could be awesome.


----------



## Corey

Keep your eyes on the main event for Lion's Gate Project 3 too:

(8) *Main Event New Japan vs NOAH 10 Man Tag Match:* Katsuyori Shibata, Hitoyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Yuji Nagata & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Go Shiozaki, Maybach Taniguchi, Katsuhiko Nakajima, Masa Kitamiya & Kaito Kiyomiya

I also think the 9/12 Road To show is gonna be on New Japan World and doesn't look too bad:

*New Japan Pro Wrestling “Road to DESTRUCTION”, 9/12/2016 [Fri] 18:30 @ Korakuen Hall in Tokyo*

(1) David Finlay vs. Henare
(2) Yoshitatsu & Captain New Japan vs. Yujiro Takahashi & Chase Owens
(3) Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Jushin Thunder Liger & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Will Ospreay, Gedo, Rocky Romero & Barreta
(4) Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma vs. Yuji Nagata & Manabu Nakanishi
(5) Juice Robinson vs. EVIL
(6) Katsuyori Shibata & Tiger Mask IV vs. Kyle O’Reilly & Bobby Fish
(7) Kazuchika Okada, Hirooki Goto, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI vs. Kenny Omega, Bad Luck Fale, Tama Tonga & Tanga Loa
(8) Michael Elgin, Hiroshi Tanahashi & KUSHIDA vs. Tetsuya Naito, SANADA & BUSHI

JUICE!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Well, that's... a main event. Okada/Fale should be for the title as the main event and then it would look better on paper. That doesn't make sense to me. Cole randomly debuting is indeed random. Odd that the ROH World Champion is facing a junior. Wonder if they're gonna put him the division? Idk but hey @MarkyWhipwreck Cole is in New Japan! Title unification is pretty cool. Would and should be a huge moment for the Briscoes. RPG Vice vs. GoD I'm pretty sure just happened in ROH too. Oh well. Card is kinda meh honestly.


:YES :fuckyeah :rusevyes


----------



## Cipher

Cole vs Ospreay sounds like shit.

Mixing the divisions won't fix anything.

lolGedo


----------



## LateTrain27

YOSHI-HASHI main-eventing a Pay Per View? Never would have thought that would ever happen. Especially since shouldn't Fale technically be getting a IWGP Heavyweight Title match for beating the champ in the G1? Why does he only get a 'Special Singles Match'? Both matches should be great anyway, particularly YOSHI-HASHI vs Kenny Omega.

Other than that, looking forward to the Tag Title match & The KUSHIDA/BUSHI & Elgin/Naito rematches.


----------



## Bland

Disappointed Fale vs Okadà isnt a title match (we all know Fale wouldn't win but its deserving) but im shocked for a tag team title unification. Im hoping Briscoes win as Bucks with Cole are more fitting for the 6 man titles.

Im excited for:

KUSHIDA vs Bushi Main Eventing 
Shibata vs Fish NEVER title 
Ospreay vs Cole
Tag title Unification 
Elgin vs Naito IC title 
NEVER 6 man Championship 

Hopefully LIJ capture the Jr & IC titles. Bucks & Cole win 6 man titles, Briscoes as tag champs & Shibata retains. EVIL & SANADA can then win World tag league


----------



## cablegeddon

Those 3 cards feel so redundant
Katsuyori Shibata vs Bobby Fish could be interesting


----------



## Vårmakos

Imagine the Young Bucks against a heavyweight team like GBH, they would get slaughtered.


----------



## Blommen

Not a lot to get super excited about at first glance, but after watching Summerslam I don't think it's possible for me to be underwhelmed by anything new Japan, honestly. Shibata facing off against redragon has the potential to be super dope, though. 

Haven't seen Adam Cole before, can anyone describe him in for me? Is he any good?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cipher

Cole reminds me of Del Rio. 

Good by technical standards, but so goddamn boring.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Blommen said:


> Haven't seen Adam Cole before, can anyone describe him in for me? Is he any good?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


He's pretty popular, but I think he is really boring. His in ring work is pretty weak, just doesn't do it for me. Him vs. Ospreay sounds like a potential DUD on paper.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Desrcibe Adam Cole? Hmmm...

Think of a baby Tyrannosaurus....


----------



## antoniomare007

Kazuki Hashimoto returned this week. All is right in the world.


----------



## Dead Seabed

Shibata vs. Fish and GBH vs. anyone. That's all I needed to see :mark:


----------



## cablegeddon

Cipher said:


> Cole reminds me of Del Rio.


Del Rio has better signature moves. Love Del Rio's armbar!


----------



## Cipher

cablegeddon said:


> Del Rio has better signature moves. Love Del Rio's armbar!


Right...It's like...Del Rio is can put on a good/great match and cut a decent promo but he's just boring. I can't get into anything he does other than small spurts. Feel like Cole is the same way.


----------



## antoniomare007

So NOAH couldn't even get 500 PEOPLE IN FUCKING DIFFER ARIAKE for a GHC Jr and GHC Title match. Just please close shop, please.


----------



## HOJO

Of course they couldn't.

Just hand the territory to Akiyama to merge already tbh


----------



## El Dandy

antoniomare007 said:


> So NOAH couldn't even get 500 PEOPLE IN FUCKING DIFFER ARIAKE for a GHC Jr and GHC Title match. Just please close shop, please.












any reason to post this top tier gif TBH


----------



## Cipher

Yeah, wrestling Twitter is in agreement it's time for NOAH to die. It's getting outdrawn by BJW at this point. Just merge it with NJPW. They already own a stake in it, there's no point of continuation.

Being booked by fucking Jado hasn't helped lol

AJPW, on the other hand, is in a state of stability now so that's nice. Still sad to see Baba's legacy in such a sad state.


----------



## Vårmakos

Vårmakos said:


> Destruction cards are up.
> 
> Hiroshima:
> 
> IWGP Tag Team Unification: Briscoes vs Young Bucks


Correction: The IWGP Tag Team Championship and Junior Tag Team Championship are actually _not_ unifying. The IWGP Tag Team Championship is being defended (and the Bucks prob aren't winning).


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Okada and Tanahashi look pretty cool in anime form it seems they're going to be regular supporting characters in the new tiger mask anime it would properly be a good time to have a new Tiger mask.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Vårmakos said:


> Correction: The IWGP Tag Team Championship and Junior Tag Team Championship are actually _not_ unifying. The IWGP Tag Team Championship is being defended (and the Bucks prob aren't winning).


That sucks.


----------



## Vårmakos

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/new...mask-w-anime-promo-video-staff-fall-premiere/



> The protagonists are two young pro wrestlers, Naoto Azuma and Takuma Fujii. Both were trainees of "Jipang Pro Wrestling," a small pro wrestling team, until it was crushed by the evil "Global Wrestling Monopoly (GWM)" team.


is gedo still salty i cant tell


----------



## seabs

*Decided to watch the pimped out G1 stuff. Haven't watched any New Japan since last G1 bar the top few matches at WK and I could have said the same at this point last year. I'm basically over New Japan at this stage so I went into this with low expectations but it was a worthwhile venture at the end of it because I came away enjoying more of what I watched than stuff just bored me. I thought Tanahashi/Sanada was just a really good match. Not a great deal to it to actually talk about but I thought they worked it really well and kept me engaged throughout all of it which in itself is an achievement. Watched Okada/Marufuji because I guess every other year I like to put myself through a Marufuji match to see if he's changed any and I guess mainly to remind myself why I avoid him and I spose I'll be doing the same come 2018. At least it meant I could skip the Tanahashi match. It wasn't good. I thought Naito/Elgin was great and totally crept up on me as a match I was only watching because I was going through all of the praised stuff. In just this one match I went from an Elgin hater (this lingering from like 2012/2013 mind) to someone who now thinks Elgin is actually pretty good. He was great in this. Gaijin goes to New Japan and improves a shit ton isn't a new story, in fact I'm kinda waiting for a non Junior to go there and not get really good but with Elgin they were really testing the borders of that hypothesis. He also feels as though he's found his niche too and he's no longer trying to be something that he isn't. He's a hoss and he's working like one, not trying to fit in with the other ROH boys and work like them. Thought his selling was top notch. I'll get to Omega playing a similar role in his match with Naito later but both were top level leg selling performances imo. Match is a real breeze to get through too and isn't totally carried by a good leg sell performance. There's a couple of moments where their momentum goes flat for a brief minute but they always bring it right back up, even after the pretty bad botch. This is probably on the level of The Revival tags this year in terms of ranking MOTYCs. On the Elgin note I really liked Elgin/Nakajima too as far as spotty bomb and strikefest goes. I'm fine with that type of match when it's done well but it's so often not, especially in singles bouts but they do it well here and lay in enough nasty looking stuff that feels legit nasty and gets sold as such without just brushing it off because the next spot is 3 seconds away. I did watch Elgin/Omega too and that kinda stunk so you know, you win some, you lose some. Shibata/Naito I thought was really good. Naito was in 3 of the 5 matches that I was high on coming out of this so I guess I'm on board with Naito being a top worker in 2016. Simple story in this one, Naito's a weasley heel and Shibata's gonna murder him. And Shibata murdering him was very fun and they had plenty of things to keep this interesting. Shibata/Omega is kinda the same deal but to a lesser quality. Okada/Ishii was great. Probably just a really good match but the Osaka crowd pulls it up another level and makes everything seem so much hotter and thus better. Okada/Tanahashi didn't do it for me. First 10 minutes I thought were great and flew by and I was pretty hyped for it by that point but then it turned into what I feared it would and I lost interest and it was just doing nothing for me after that point. Omega/Naito was awesome. The full 5 is overboard but I'd put it just a small step behind Nakamura/Zayn and Joe/Zayn as far as MOTYCs go. So like ****1/2 range if we're doing that. I'm all on board with the Omega is too goofy and turns me off him train but this is the Omega you want. The character is still there but it's not goofy and his performance was really high tier in this. Brilliant leg selling all the way to the finish even during the big spots. And not just at opportune times. It's really consistent with a bunch of spots that actively impress you with the selling he's putting on. And then on top of that it's worked like a big hot match with big spots but it's all kept together with the leg selling so they never lose you and the big spots never go overboard or become too frequent. Also I'm pretty sure that for all the matches I watched over the past few days for this not one finisher was kicked out of. Sadly to end on a down note for a mini project I did kinda enjoy, Omega/Goto sucked because Goto the match killer was in there and anything involving Goto just instantly loses me and Omega wasn't as good as the previous match. *


----------



## amhlilhaus

seabs said:


> *Decided to watch the pimped out G1 stuff. Haven't watched any New Japan since last G1 bar the top few matches at WK and I could have said the same at this point last year. I'm basically over New Japan at this stage so I went into this with low expectations but it was a worthwhile venture at the end of it because I came away enjoying more of what I watched than stuff just bored me. I thought Tanahashi/Sanada was just a really good match. Not a great deal to it to actually talk about but I thought they worked it really well and kept me engaged throughout all of it which in itself is an achievement. Watched Okada/Marufuji because I guess every other year I like to put myself through a Marufuji match to see if he's changed any and I guess mainly to remind myself why I avoid him and I spose I'll be doing the same come 2018. At least it meant I could skip the Tanahashi match. It wasn't good. I thought Naito/Elgin was great and totally crept up on me as a match I was only watching because I was going through all of the praised stuff. In just this one match I went from an Elgin hater (this lingering from like 2012/2013 mind) to someone who now thinks Elgin is actually pretty good. He was great in this. Gaijin goes to New Japan and improves a shit ton isn't a new story, in fact I'm kinda waiting for a non Junior to go there and not get really good but with Elgin they were really testing the borders of that hypothesis. He also feels as though he's found his niche too and he's no longer trying to be something that he isn't. He's a hoss and he's working like one, not trying to fit in with the other ROH boys and work like them. Thought his selling was top notch. I'll get to Omega playing a similar role in his match with Naito later but both were top level leg selling performances imo. Match is a real breeze to get through too and isn't totally carried by a good leg sell performance. There's a couple of moments where their momentum goes flat for a brief minute but they always bring it right back up, even after the pretty bad botch. This is probably on the level of The Revival tags this year in terms of ranking MOTYCs. On the Elgin note I really liked Elgin/Nakajima too as far as spotty bomb and strikefest goes. I'm fine with that type of match when it's done well but it's so often not, especially in singles bouts but they do it well here and lay in enough nasty looking stuff that feels legit nasty and gets sold as such without just brushing it off because the next spot is 3 seconds away. I did watch Elgin/Omega too and that kinda stunk so you know, you win some, you lose some. Shibata/Naito I thought was really good. Naito was in 3 of the 5 matches that I was high on coming out of this so I guess I'm on board with Naito being a top worker in 2016. Simple story in this one, Naito's a weasley heel and Shibata's gonna murder him. And Shibata murdering him was very fun and they had plenty of things to keep this interesting. Shibata/Omega is kinda the same deal but to a lesser quality. Okada/Ishii was great. Probably just a really good match but the Osaka crowd pulls it up another level and makes everything seem so much hotter and thus better. Okada/Tanahashi didn't do it for me. First 10 minutes I thought were great and flew by and I was pretty hyped for it by that point but then it turned into what I feared it would and I lost interest and it was just doing nothing for me after that point. Omega/Naito was awesome. The full 5 is overboard but I'd put it just a small step behind Nakamura/Zayn and Joe/Zayn as far as MOTYCs go. So like ****1/2 range if we're doing that. I'm all on board with the Omega is too goofy and turns me off him train but this is the Omega you want. The character is still there but it's not goofy and his performance was really high tier in this. Brilliant leg selling all the way to the finish even during the big spots. And not just at opportune times. It's really consistent with a bunch of spots that actively impress you with the selling he's putting on. And then on top of that it's worked like a big hot match with big spots but it's all kept together with the leg selling so they never lose you and the big spots never go overboard or become too frequent. Also I'm pretty sure that for all the matches I watched over the past few days for this not one finisher was kicked out of. Sadly to end on a down note for a mini project I did kinda enjoy, Omega/Goto sucked because Goto the match killer was in there and anything involving Goto just instantly loses me and Omega wasn't as good as the previous match. *


Feel bad for you, heres an internet fist bump


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs

Anyone catch DDT Peter Pan 2016? Where the snowflakes at? Need to see if it's worth my time


----------



## The High King

Line up for tomorrows LionsGate Project 3

Tomoyuki Oka (NJPW) vs. Katsuya Kitamura (NJPW) a 5 minute amateur match

Henare (NJPW) vs. Quiet Storm (NOAH) A debut match for Henare

Hirai Kawato (NJPW) vs. Hajime Ohara (NOAH)

Teruaki Kanemitsu (NJPW) vs. Kenoh (NOAH)

Tomoaki Honma (NJPW) vs. Shiro Tomoyose (NOAH)

David Finlay (NJPW) vs. GO Asakawa (K-DOJO)

Juice Robinson (NJPW) vs. Ayato Yoshida (K-DOJO)

Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW) vs. Hitoshi Kumano (NOAH)

Katsuyori Shibata, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Yuji Nagata & Manabu Nakanishi (NJPW)vs. Go Shiozaki, Maybach Taniguchi, Katsuhiko Nakajima, Masa Kitamiya & Kaito Kiyomiya (NOAH)

The NJPW team mostly midcarders, and NOAH all their top babyface stars without Marifuji.


----------



## Cipher

Apparently Yoshihiro Takayama is now a DDT regular

Tis a good day


----------



## Cipher

Reading that All Japan recently outdrew a GHC title match.

Just fucking merge already.


----------



## HOJO

:mj2 :mj2
Baba would be proud, Akiyama-san :mj2


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772728878427058176
Shibata vs Cody Rhodes :mark:


----------



## Corey

Cody in New Japan doesn't honestly sound all that appealing to me. His style never looked like it would fit in, but maybe I'm wrong. Shibata should destroy him tbh. Would rather see Barrett or Ryback in New Japan.


----------



## Cipher

Why aren't posts appearing? This thread is glitched or something

Edit: finally can see your posts. Weird.

If Gedo books Cody, he can fuck right off.


----------



## Stetho

I'd love to see Rhodes become a big name in New Japan, but he's gonna need to bust his ass before that. At his current/WWE level he's far from being a believable threat to Shibata.


----------



## Cipher

HOJO said:


> :mj2 :mj2
> Baba would be proud, Akiyama-san :mj2











Making Baba proud. :hogan


----------



## Eliko

We will get Cody/Shibata on a ROH show, that's what i heard in an interview with Cody lately.


----------



## Corey

Eliko said:


> We will get Cody/Shibata on a ROH show, that's what i heard in an interview with Cody lately.


Man, that would be so random if it happens. :lol


----------



## Eliko

Corey said:


> Man, that would be so random if it happens. :lol


Kyle O'reilly just beat Shibata on ROH so ...


----------



## Corey

Eliko said:


> Kyle O'reilly just beat Shibata on ROH so ...


No I'm saying it would be random for them to bring in Cody Rhodes (a non-regular) and book him to face a New Japan guy on an ROH show. But hey, if it's the only place the match can happen then go for it I guess.


----------



## Dead Seabed

Well, he was on Cody's list.


----------



## HOJO

These AJPW and Ice Ribbon shows on the Google Drive are :banderas:banderas:banderas


----------



## amhlilhaus

Cody v shibata may be codys try out match.

Unless he changes his style, cody doesnt seem like a good fit, but who knows?


----------



## Cipher

Worth noting that Okada doesn't isn't listed as a top merch seller until 7. Almost a year after his "huge" win at WK and he's still getting out sold by Tanahashi and now Omega. Fans are absolutely lukewarm on him, dunno how anyone can deny that at this point.


----------



## Corey

I just finished Dominion. Bare with here one some of my thoughts cause I watched it over a several day/week period.

Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI vs. BUSHI & SANADA - ***
Goto vs. EVIL - ** 1/2? (I honestly don't remember any of this :lol)
IWGP Jr. Title 4-Way Tag - ??? (I skimmed through this after watching the first several minutes and it seemed rather boring)

KUSHIDA vs. Ospreay - *** (Not as good as their Invasion Attack match and they tried to do a little too much at times. The armwork didn't feel as significant either)

Guerrillas vs. Briscoes - *** - I'm actually really glad I didn't skip this because I thought it was really solid. I know the crowd wasn't very invested, but the work was definitely there and I think G.o.D. looked by far their best since coming onto the scene. Loa kicking out of the Jay Driller was quite the surprise and it got a reaction out of the crowd too. I wish they would build some of these teams up before they just come in and win the belts, but oh well. Not complaining about DEM BOYZ being the champs.

Nagata vs. Shibata II - N/R - I have a lot of mixed feelings on this one, because I definitely think it was better than their first match but there were still things I didn't like about it. The slowness at the start I still don't understand after this build and I absolutely HATE sequences where they just keep trading suplexes and standing up afterwards. Shibata took a nasty ass german that he no sold and fell into an STO, which isn't as bad as delivering another suplex but still sucks. Can't stand the kicks to the head, falling down, no selling, and repeating sequence either. I definitely did like the physicality in this one though and the awesome struggle in the sleeper hold late in the match. I can say it was at least 'good' but it's not really something I'll ever remember or praise in the future.

Omega vs. Elgin Ladder Match - **** - MOTN and a really cool spectacle to see in a New Japan ring. Everything was paced well with some nice spots and a satisfying finish. No complaints. 

Naito vs. Okada II - *** 3/4 - This one is interesting. The work itself was never bad, but I just felt like it was missing something. There was no big story to invest in or no interference to overcome, so it came off as kinda pedestrian at times. Sort of like a match these two could sleepwalk into having I guess. The crowd also seemed pretty lukewarm throughout until Naito won a battle of strikes late and they woke up. Again, there was really nothing bad here but I never really got excited about anything as it unfolded. I did like how Naito was pretty much presented as being on Okada's level though. Kicking out of the Rainmaker was a big deal. Those dropkicks on the ramp were cool too. I'm rambling now.

Show wasn't bad, but not their best work.


----------



## Vårmakos

William Ospreay is officially a member of Meltman's 5-star club [via PWG].



HOJO said:


> These AJPW and *Ice Ribbon* shows on the Google Drive are :banderas:banderas:banderas


The summer shows, right? They look like fun, but are they any good workrate-wise?


----------



## HOJO

Vårmakos said:


> William Ospreay is officially a member of Meltman's 5-star club [via PWG].
> 
> 
> 
> The summer shows, right? They look like fun, but are they any good workrate-wise?


I don't mean just those shows, actually. The Arisa/Tsukushi vs Kurumi/Yamashita match from the last Korakuen shows was fucking awesome, especially when it was just Kurumi and Tsukushi going at it. I was hoping they'd do that match one on one soon but they're apparently a tag team now, which is just as great. They had a super fun match with Miyagi and Mizunami in Kanagawa in that same month. Theyre doing Nakajima and Fujimoto vs Tsukushi and Kurumi on the 19th, and along with the show that had Nakajima/Fujimoto vs Jun Kasai and Miyako for the tag belts, I can't fucking wait. Joshi promotion of the year in my book. A nice amount of good shit by them this year, saying this as someone that wasn't a fan of their 2015.

As for the Ueno shows. They are very, very fun. But there's only like 30-40 minutes of actual wrestling on every single one of them, and I haven't watched the last 2, but the ones I have, they're ok in the workrate department. They're mostly just about being goofy and having fun rather than working too hard and taking wild bumps for no reasons(which they don't do anyway, but still). If you're looking for chill fun with wrestling that's not bad at all, they're good watches definitely. Sort of the same with the Stardom shows at that idol festival, if you've ever seen those.


----------



## antoniomare007

So Gedo books fucking Billy Gun for the tag league before Strong BJ. Yeah, fuck that guy.


----------



## Vårmakos

Mr. Ass/Funky Weapon team or no buys.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

antoniomare007 said:


> So Gedo books fucking Billy Gun for the tag league before Strong BJ. Yeah, fuck that guy.


Gedo fucking blows. He is only good at protecting finishers and moves.


----------



## Dead Seabed

*****imho


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Billy Gunn in the World Tag League? What the fuck is Gedo doing? :lmao

Also, Jimmyz beat Monster Express to regain the Triangle Gate Championships. I'm gonna be such a wreck come Dangerous Gate. :batista3

Also:*


----------



## Flair Shot

Lindaman is going to be someone they can build the next generation of Dragon Gate around, so much potential.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

RKO361 said:


> Lindaman is going to be someone they can build the next generation of Dragon Gate around, so much potential.


*Agreed. He is so good at the moment, it's crazy to think how good he'll be whn he gets older.

But I can't help but wonder where he's gonna go now? Maybe he'll join Monster Express?*


----------



## cablegeddon

Cipher said:


> Worth noting that Okada doesn't isn't listed as a top merch seller until 7. Almost a year after his "huge" win at WK and he's still getting out sold by Tanahashi and now Omega. Fans are absolutely lukewarm on him, dunno how anyone can deny that at this point.


just to make sure, do u understand that hes a heel/tweener who appeal to teenage girls and is annoying to the guys?


----------



## Groovemachine

So I'm kinda out of the loop with recent Dragon Gate shows; has Tozawa had his final match there yet, pre-WWE?


----------



## Corey

Groovemachine said:


> So I'm kinda out of the loop with recent Dragon Gate shows; has Tozawa had his final match there yet, pre-WWE?


He challenges YAMATO on the 22nd for the Open the Dream Gate Title in what will likely be his farewell match.


----------



## Groovemachine

Corey said:


> He challenges YAMATO on the 22nd for the Open the Dream Gate Title in what will likely be his farewell match.


Oh excellent, thanks. That's a great sendoff for him, and they should have a cracking match together. Tissues at the ready, it's gonna be an emotional one!


----------



## Vårmakos

lol @ this myth amongst western fans that crowds are getting sick of Okada. Sorry guys, it's just not translating to live crowds.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775831515473203201
GOOD SHIT

TAKE THAT L SCHONZ


----------



## Corey

Hope that doesn't hurt his chances of winning cause it'll be a joke if Perkins beats him.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*So the full card for Dangerous Gate has been posted on iheartdg.com:*



> 09/22/2016
> Tokyo, Ota City General Gymnasium
> Dangerous Gate 2016
> 0. Shachihoko BOY vs. Mondai Ryu
> 
> 1. Don Fujii, El Lindaman, Futa Nakamura, Shun Watanabe vs. Gamma, Takehiro Yamamura, Kaito Ishida, Hyou Watanabe
> 
> 2. Cyber Kong vs. Jimmy K-ness J.K.S.
> 
> 3. Open the Brave Gate Championship Match: Eita vs. brother YASSHI
> 
> 4. Open the Triangle Gate Championship Match: Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Ryo “Jimmy” Saito, Jimmy Kanda vs. BxB Hulk, Kzy, Yosuke♡Santa Maria
> 
> 5. Ota City Special 8 Man Tag Match: Masato Yoshino, T-Hawk, Big R Shimizu, Peter Kaasa vs. CIMA, Dragon Kid, Masaaki Mochizuki, Flamita
> 
> 6. Open the Twin Gate Championship Match: Jimmy Susumu, Jimmy Kagetora vs. Naruki Doi, Shingo Takagi
> 
> 7. Open the Dream Gate Championship Match: YAMATO vs. Akira Tozawa





> 7. Open The Dream Gate Championship Match: YAMATO vs. Akira Tozawa


*Oh man, I'm not gonna be ready for the post-match. I'm gonna be in fucking tears. :batista3*


----------



## Insomnia

Bushi actually won! :wtf


----------



## Flair Shot

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Agreed. He is so good at the moment, it's crazy to think how good he'll be whn he gets older.
> 
> But I can't help but wonder where he's gonna go now? Maybe he'll join Monster Express?*


Would not be such a bad idea if Tozawa is gone soon then Lindemann could perhaps fill the void a bit.


----------



## Corey

BUSHI finally wins the belt and @El Dandy is nowhere to be found. :lol I hope he holds on to it for a few months and doesn't drop it to Ospreay either.

O'Reilly vs. JUICE got 13 minutes! :mark: O'Reilly challenged Shibata! :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos

Shibata wrestled like a mad man and took some disgusting head bumps just after returning from a cervical spine injury. Holy fuck. This guy's going to kill himself. Give him the G1 before it's too late.


----------



## Bland

Im glad Bushi brought the Jr Championship to Los Ingobernables de Japon and hopefully Naito wins the Intercontinental at Kobe.

I wonder who the mystery guy was with Bushi. I found myself focused on them on the outside to see if i could see who it was. Im hoping its a new Super Jr to help fill out the division.


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777404353929895936
DDT and NXT are running Edion Arena Osaka one day apart from each other in December.

lel if DDT outdraws WWE, I doubt it, though.


----------



## Dead Seabed

Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777404353929895936
> DDT and NXT are running Edion Arena Osaka one day apart from each other in December.
> 
> lel if DDT outdraws WWE, I doubt it, though.


Wouldn't really be much of a surprise. WWE usually sells around 5k tickets per event in Japan.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Shibata jesus christ. Is the sound of that headbutt the only way he can get his jollys?



Bland said:


> Im glad Bushi brought the Jr Championship to Los Ingobernables de Japon and hopefully Naito wins the Intercontinental at Kobe.
> 
> I wonder who the mystery guy was with Bushi. I found myself focused on them on the outside to see if i could see who it was. Im hoping its a new Super Jr to help fill out the division.


Oh was it a mystery guy? I just assumed it was EVIL.

Didn't think BUSHI would win it here but I'm glad he did. Love KUSHIDA but there's always a risk that winning all those matches get boring. I'm also glad that the fuckery was in the middle of the match.


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777989340886503424
shocking


----------



## Dead Seabed

Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777989340886503424
> shocking


You could see that he was doing a much more mat based style during that match. He looked ill tbh :frown2:


----------



## Corey

Briscoes retained the Tag Titles and G.O.D. attacked them after the match. Cole retained, Okada won, and Omega kept the briefacase. Postmatch, Goto came out to challenge him for it. I'd assume he's replacing Shibata.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Enjoyed Cole's singles debut, was a fun little exhibition.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*So Dangerous Gate ended with no graduation ceremony for Akira Tozawa. I guess he'll have his farewell on the 29th, because he's scheduled for the next line of DG shows this weekend.*


----------



## Cipher

So I caught up on some All Japan, Suwama pinned Kento Miyahara earlier this month and they're going to do the old Ace vs the new Ace storyline already it seems.

I've been enjoying All Japan...but I'm just so apathetic to New Japan at the moment. I just don't care about any of the feuds right now.


Anyone catch BJW's last show? I heard it was really good.


----------



## Vårmakos

Cipher said:


> So I caught up on some All Japan, Suwama pinned Kento Miyahara earlier this month and they're going to do the old Ace vs the new Ace storyline already it seems.


What else can they do for Sumo Hall? Suwama's redemption story is probably the best route to go with.


----------



## Cipher

Vårmakos said:


> What else can they do for Sumo Hall? Injuries forced them to book Miyahara/Zeus earlier than they probably had planned. Suwama's redemption story is probably the best route to go with.


Oh, I'm not bitching about it. Just worded it wrong I guess


----------



## Even Flow

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Enjoyed Cole's singles debut, was a fun little exhibition.


Has he changed his theme? Because he didn't use Something For You by David Rolfe, which surprised me.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Even Flow said:


> Has he changed his theme? Because he didn't use Something For You by David Rolfe, which surprised me.


I don't think they have the rights to that song, I'm sure he'll still have "Something for you" in ROH.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Vårmakos said:


> Cipher said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I caught up on some All Japan, Suwama pinned Kento Miyahara earlier this month and they're going to do the old Ace vs the new Ace storyline already it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> What else can they do for Sumo Hall? Suwama's redemption story is probably the best route to go with.
Click to expand...

I hear all japan is picking up.

What are they pulling for their big shows now?


----------



## Corey

amhlilhaus said:


> I hear all japan is picking up.
> 
> What are they pulling for their big shows now?


Oudou Tournament final did ~1,200 at Korakuen. Most recent Triple Crown Title defense did a little over 700.


----------



## Vårmakos

Captain New Japan in Bullet Club... I...


----------



## HOJO

Ricochet having Tessa written on his tape after that shitty Korakuen Hall main event she had and that cringeworthy Instagram post before has put him at Johnny Mundo tier cuck


----------



## Genking48

David Finlay looks so boring, his tatoo looks like generic shit, his gear is not interesting in any way, he needs to shave the neck beard.

He pretty much looks like Chris Hero, if you shrunk him down a bit and removed any interesting features.


----------



## Vårmakos

Holy fuck that Buckle Bomb counter into Destino.


----------



## Insomnia

Are they ever going to clean the IC Belt?


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Captain fucking New Japan is in Bullet Club. :lmao :lmao :lmao

Ah well, at least the main event was awesome.

Also, from iheartdg.com:*



Spoiler:  Dragon Gate: The Gate of Generation 9/25






> 09/25/2016
> Hyogo, Kobe ***** Hall
> 1. Gamma, Takehiro Yamamura{W}, Kaito Ishida (10:43 Swanson Bomb) Don Fujii, Shun Watanabe{L}, Futa Nakamura
> 2. El Lindaman (3:36 Flying Cross Armbreaker) Hyou Watanabe
> 3. Dragon Kid, Eita{W} (13:36 Salamander) Ryo “Jimmy” Saito, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!{L}
> 4. BxB Hulk. Kzy, Flamita{W} (14:06 Flam Fly) Masaaki Mochizuki, Big R Shimizu, Peter Kaasa{L}
> 5. Masato Yoshino (3:25 No Contest after Verserk Interference) T-Hawk
> 6. Kobe Special 8 Man Tag Team Match: YAMATO, Akira Tozawa{W}, CIMA, Jimmy Susumu, Masato Yoshino (19:36 Dead-ift German Suplex Hold) Shingo Takagi, Naruki Doi, Cyber Kong{L}, Mondai Ryu, T-Hawk
> 
> Lindaman kept up the attack on Hyou and then Shun, until Nakamura helped run him off. Linda then attacked Punch at the merchandise booth and battled with him backstage.
> 
> Verserk quickly interfered in the T-Hawk/Yoshino match. Doi told the fans to shut up. No one wanted to see this match. The result was meaningless. T-Hawk knew this to be true. He has no place in Monster Express anymore. What he should do it, leave them and join Verserk. That would be best for him and everyone knew it. T-Hawk was hesitant. Last year he was on the receiving end of some severe punishment from Verserk, and Monster Express were the ones who saved him. However! At that time, Shingo Takagi was fond of saying that the weak are just fodder for the strong. He didn’t understand what he meant at the time, but he sees everything clearly now. He wanted to fight with Verserk. They ganged up on Yoshino until Tozawa made the save. If T-Hawk wanted to leave ME, that was fine. No one wanted him around anymore anyway. But he would pay for the shit he talked. Tozawa asked his partners for the scheduled main event to come out. He knew Yoshino still had some fight in him, so he proposed changing the main event into a 10 man tag team match.
> 
> Tozawa officially announced his plans to leave Dragon Gate for WWE. He will remain through GATE OF DESTINY on 11/03, after which he will graduate. He asked for a current generation 6 man tag team match involving himself, Hulk, Yoshino, Doi, Takagi, & YAMATO.


----------



## NastyYaffa

NEVER - Heavyweight - & now Intercontinental

Naito :mark:


----------



## Cipher

Captain Fuckhead is in the Bullet Club. If that's not jumping the shark, than I don't know what is.

Congrats to Naito for becoming Shinsuke Jr.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780113208195551233


----------



## Vårmakos

Impressive day for LOS and their DDT branch.


----------



## Dead Seabed

ShadowSucks92 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780113208195551233


Hello there, Horace Hogan. Welcome to the NWO.


----------



## cablegeddon

I'm confused. Dave Meltzer kept reviewing the King of pro-wrestling show but wasn't this weekend's show called Destruction?


----------



## Zatiel

cablegeddon said:


> I'm confused. Dave Meltzer kept reviewing the King of pro-wrestling show but wasn't this weekend's show called Destruction?


I heard him talk about how this show set up matches for King of Pro-Wrestling. I don't recall him mistitling the event. This weekend's was one of the Destruction shows.


----------



## Cipher

The KOPW card looks like the drizzling shits.


----------



## Genking48

Dragon Gate time in...*minutes!*



> *Dragon Gate 9/29 The Gate of Generation, Day 9
> *Don Fujii, Jimmy Kanda and Jimmy Kagetora vs Takehiro Yamamura, Kaito Ishida and Shun Watanabe
> Eita vs Yosuke Santa Maria
> El Lindaman vs Punch Tominaga
> CIMA and Gamma vs Jimmy Susumu and Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!
> TEAM TOZAWA SPECIAL 8 MAN TAG: Akira Tozawa, Masaaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid and Ryo "Jimmy" Saito vs YAMATO, BxB Hulk, Kzy and Flamita
> Shingo Takagi, Naruki Doi and T-Hawk vs Masato Yoshino, Big R Shimizu and Peter Kaasa


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

I don't know what my neighbours would be thinking as they surely over heard me yelling "Captain New Japan how could you"

I felt like the crowd was warming to Adam Cole and I really quite enjoyed the match, apart from Finlays trunks.

I always want Naito to win any main event so I can hear his promo. I'm now convinced Tanahashi vs Naito for the IC title will main event Wrestle Kingdom due to an online poll.

I'll have to watch that DG show. I want to see Shingo fight Big R Shimizu


----------



## Genking48

credit: iheartdg.com


> *09/29 THE GATE OF GENERATION
> Tokyo, Korakuen Hall*
> *1. *Don Fujii, Jimmy Kanda, Jimmy Kagetora{W} (8:52 Gurumakakari) Takehiro Yamamura, Kaito Ishida, Shun Watanabe{L}
> *2. *Eita (8:24 Numero Uno) Yosuke♡Santa Maria
> *3. *El Lindaman (9:38 Rolling Cross Armbreaker) Punch Tominaga
> *4. *CIMA{W}, Gamma (16:29 Crossfire) Jimmy Susumu, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!{L}
> *5. *Team Tozawa Akira Special 8 Man Tag in Tokyo: Akira Tozawa{W}, Masaaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid, Ryo “Jimmy” Saito (20:08 Package German Suplex Hold) YAMATO, BxB Hulk{L}, Kzy, Flamita
> *6. *Shingo Takagi, Naruki Doi, T-Hawk (4:28 No Contest) Masato Yoshino, Big R Shimizu, Peter Kaasa
> *7. *Shingo Takagi, Naruki Doi, T-Hawk{W}, “brother” YASSHI (16:36 Night Ride) Masato Yoshino, Big R Shimizu, Shachihoko BOY{L}, Peter Kaasa
> 
> Eita berated Maria. She was a former Brave Gate champion and now this was the type of fight she was putting up. Doesn’t she feel degraded? Flamita stopped him, which lead to a confrontation. Eita told him if he wanted a fight, he could have it at any time.
> 
> Verserk came out to attack Tominaga after his match. They shaved his head. T-Hawk addressed Lindaman. Why would he even agree to a match with a joke like this guy? He should know from his time in Over Generation what a total joke he is. They were going to take everything from him. By taking his hair they take his very identity. With no punch perm he is no longer Punch Tominaga. He invited Lindaman to join Verserk. Lindaman revealed a pair of scissors. He had the same idea of cutting Tominagas’ hair. He was a little annoyed that they got to it first, but they were on the same wavelength. The fans rejected his entry into Tribe Vanguard and in doing so rejected him. He accepted the offer. He then told Yamamura & Ishida that they were in his sights. But before that, he wanted a match with Eita. A Brave Gate match. Eita accepted. Lindaman had one last demand. When OG formed they took his entrance cape motif. He wasn’t a member anymore so he demanded they stop wearing them. It was eventually decided that if Eita was going to put up his valuable title, Linda would have to put up his beloved cape.
> 
> Verserk and Monster Express agreed to a 5 vs. 5 unit disbands match at the next Korakuen.
> 
> 10/12/2016
> Tokyo, Korakuen Hall
> -Open the Brave Gate contra Cape Match: Eita vs. El Lindaman
> -Monster Express vs. Verserk 5 vs. 5 Full Conclusion Unit Disbands Match: Masato Yoshino, Akira Tozawa, Big R Shimizu, Shachihoko BOY, Peter Kaasa vs. Shingo Takagi, Naruki Doi, “brother” YASSHI, T-Hawk, Cyber Kong


No Mondai Ryu match :cussin: 
Punch Tominaga :flair


----------



## Dead Seabed

One thing I've always hated about DG are the damn 137-men tag matches. What's the point? :lauren


----------



## Vårmakos

RIP in peace ME.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

Strange Fashion said:


> One thing I've always hated about DG are the damn 137-men tag matches. What's the point? :lauren


*They're fun. :draper2

Also, this will most likely be the end of Monster Express. Without Tozawa, the group is just Yoshino, Kaasa & Big R (I know Shachihoko BOY, but he's a loser), and it's probably for the best that ME is put to rest.

Ah well, at least the match should be great.*


----------



## Genking48

Strange Fashion said:


> One thing I've always hated about DG are the damn 137-men tag matches. What's the point? :lauren


That's like asking why NJPW does so many tag matches except it makes even less sense asking why DG does it.

With so many people, they are fun, the guys don't get so tired because of the sheer number of people and can do a bit more than in other matches, and Dragon Gate has basically build itself around stables, so you want stables to clash in multi man matches.


----------



## El Dandy

I haven't watched in like 6 weeks, but did they REALLY put CNJ in Bullet Club? That's what's hot?










Fuck off, Gedo.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Cap'n New Japan in the Bullet Club?


----------



## Miguel De Juan

King of Pro Wrestling, Invasion Attack, and Dominion in the last few years have been the best wrestling shows until this year. Now they give us one or two great match ups instead of four, five, or six.

Gedo needs to be stripped of the book. 

Okada is a good champion but he is just throwing out tag matches that should be on house shows on big cards. He doing nothing with the NOAH stuff. There are plenty of Japanese talent they could get to fill out the card but they don't. He messed up the Super J Cup and refuses to end the junior tag division which need to go at this point.


----------



## Cipher

I've been on the "get Gedo off the fucking book" for a quite a while now lol

NOAH is a ghost. It exists cause of Bushiroad. Either shoot Jado out of a canon and end the Suzuki Gun storyline or just merge with NJPW already.


----------



## 304418

It might be better if NOAH merges with NJPW at this point. It hasn’t really been the same since Misawa’s passing.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Working on an old database for TEW play at the minute and was just wondering if anyone knows of any decent 'introduction to Dragon Gate' articles as its piqued my interest quite a bit.

Also if anyone has any recommendations of matches to watch featuring Milano Collection AT that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HOJO

*[WRESTLE-1] Pro-Wrestling Love In Yokohama(8/11/16): Kota Ibushi vs Jiro "Ikemen" Kuroshio* ***3/4

*Ice Ribbon #756 - Yokohama Ribbon ~Autumn~9/19/2016: International Ribbon Tag Team Championship : Best Friends (Arisa Nakajima & Tsukasa Fujimoto)(c) vs Hiragi Kurumi & Tsukushi* ****

*JWP PURE SLAM 2016(7/24/2016)*
*2-Count Match: Leon vs Tsukushi* ***1/2
*Command Bolshoi vs. Mayumi Ozaki* ***3/4
*Best Friends (Arisa Nakajima & Tsukasa Fujimoto) vs. Nanae Takahashi & Yoshiko* ****

*Stardom 5 Stars GP Tag 8(9/22/2016)*
*SWA Undisputed Championship : Toni Storm © def. Blue Nikita* DUD
*World of Stardom Championship : Io Shirai def. Kay Lee Ray* **3/4
*5 Stars GP Finals : Yoko Bito def. Tessa Blanchard* -*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

The McMansion's Tramp said:


> Working on an old database for TEW play at the minute and was just wondering if anyone knows of any decent 'introduction to Dragon Gate' articles as its piqued my interest quite a bit.
> 
> Also if anyone has any recommendations of matches to watch featuring Milano Collection AT that would be greatly appreciated.


*Voicesofwrestling.com did a fantastic series of articles earlier this year about Dragon Gate. I recommend them for anyone interested in getting into Dragon Gate:*

http://www.voicesofwrestling.com/2016/01/07/dragon-gate-101-history-and-generations/
http://www.voicesofwrestling.com/2016/01/12/dragon-gate-101-units/
http://www.voicesofwrestling.com/2016/01/26/dragon-gate-101-championships-events/

*The article is a few months outdated, but it still does a good job letting you know who is who, & what DG is about.*


----------



## The High King

when is the next big NJPW event?


----------



## Deadman's Hand

The High King said:


> when is the next big NJPW event?


*I believe the King Of Pro Wrestling event is on Monday.*


----------



## Cipher

The High King said:


> when is the next big NJPW event?


King of Pro Wrestling this Monday

The card is shit.


----------



## The High King

thank you chaps, will still check it out


----------



## Vårmakos

BONE SOLDIER looks fucking hilarious. Just a guy in a skull mask.


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785376453085061121
IBUSHI IS A MAD MAN


----------



## RyanPelley

Okada / Marifuji was outstanding! And that Omega line about Okada being treated like a bitch in America was... damn!


----------



## BornBad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785438382004408320


----------



## El Dandy

Sign with WWE full time, make great money, and win their CWC.

-or-

Sign with NJPW full time, become a top guy, and main event Tokyo Domes

-or-

Have freedom, work both WWE and NJPW, and become Tiger Mask.

I love this man.


----------



## Stetho

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785538125628071936


----------



## The Nuke

Ibushi may just take Wrestler of the year with that one move.


----------



## BornBad

The last two machtes of the show were fn awesome. 

Omega still overselling a little bit imo but he still deliver a lot of fantastic matches this year. it's going to be interesting to see if he'll start next year beating Okada at the Dome.


----------



## Vårmakos

The shitty card ended up being New Japan's biggest Sumo Hall draw of the year and overall best KOPW draw. Gedo totally made the wrong move putting the belt back on Okada.


----------



## The Nuke

Going to be interesting to see how well WK11 does. I think it might actually draw better, or atleast as well as WK9.


----------



## V-Trigger

WK is gonna be nuts.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

The Nuke said:


> Ibushi may just take Wrestler of the year with that one move.


He's still light years behind Chris Hero, Shingo Takagi, and AJ Styles tbh


----------



## El Dandy

Still trying to get caught up post G1, but any more insight into who Time Bomb is?

People still convinced it's MiSu? What about Bruce Tharpe? Or The Esperanza?


----------



## The High King

Cipher said:


> King of Pro Wrestling this Monday
> 
> The card is shit.



It did not look much on paper but was a super show.
The Briscoes and G.O.D. was pretty good

The 8 man NJPW - NOAH lacked the intensity of the one at G1 finals night but still a great match
Omega and Shibata a solid encounter and as mentioned the final 2 matches superb.
All I know is I enjoyed it a lot and not interested in those moaning about Gedo and others booking as NJPW is leagues ahead of anyone else and the best wrestling on the planet


----------



## Dead Seabed

The High King said:


> It did not look much on paper but was a super show.
> The Briscoes and G.O.D. was pretty good
> 
> The 8 man NJPW - NOAH lacked the intensity of the one at G1 finals night but still a great match
> Omega and Shibata a solid encounter and as mentioned the final 2 matches superb.
> All I know is I enjoyed it a lot and not interested in those moaning about Gedo and others booking as NJPW is leagues ahead of anyone else and the best wrestling on the planet


Aye :jet7


----------



## Cipher

Card certainly looked godawful on paper, but the show did deliver, so I'll give 'em that.

I still can't get assed to care about Kenny Omega. Just don't like him. Would have rather seen Shibata tbh

People still think the Time Bomb is Minoru, but some other MMA guy was also tossed around.


----------



## Vårmakos

The other guy is Shinya Aoki. I don't know where those rumors started, seems kind of random.


----------



## El Dandy

Finally caught up.

B U S H I B O Y Z

Honestly NJPW feels very stale right now (I know, it's been stale for some people for years). Having taken a break since the G1 I really didn't miss much. The 3 biggest things I missed were:

3. Naito winning the IC
2. BUSHI winning the JR
1. YOSHI-HASHI's new hair style

Too much ROH, too much stale BC shit, too many gaijens. At least there will be Go/Shibata at some point. Is that Shibata's Dome match or will they waste it and have it in NOAH?

Wake me up when Yohei comes back as the 5th member of LOS.

EDIT: looks like Go/Shibata is happening 10/23 in NOAH. They could still do it at the Dome as a fresh match because god knows nobody is gonna see it the first time around :mj


----------



## Cipher

idk what NOAH is going to do. During the build to Marufuji/Okada, Okada basically buried the GHC title and NOAH. Now, that'd be fine if NOAH wasn't struggling to draw without NJPW, but he just beat one of their top guys and was proven right, so now what?


----------



## El Dandy

Cipher said:


> idk what NOAH is going to do. During the build to Marufuji/Okada, Okada basically buried the GHC title and NOAH. Now, that'd be fine if NOAH wasn't struggling to draw without NJPW, but he just beat one of their top guys and was proven right, so now what?


it's ok m8 cause Go got to get NOAH's heat back by saying he doesn't want Shibata's NEVER title and the only title that matters to him is the very prestigious GHC

it all even's out in the end

Imagine if NJPW would've just absorbed NOAH when they first took over nstead of trying to keep it floating.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Complaining about gaijin in NJPW makes no sense to me. They had tons of gaijin throughout their whole history. 

The staleness has to do with the fact they lost a lot of their guys to WWE and it's rare for guys in Japan to leave their home promotions.


----------



## HOJO

First off, "they had some before" was and still is a terrible excuse.

Second, do you not see the fucking garbage clutter that is New Japan's gaijin roster? It's not Stardom-level bad in terms of quality(only by a bit, though) but it's still a mess. The Juniors, both tag division, shitty little Bullet Club still around

Third, staleness has nothing to do with New Japan losing guys to WWE since hey were stale as hell, even more stale than they are currently, waaaay before that anyway. 

Fourth, it's not as rare as you think it may be


----------



## Miguel De Juan

HOJO said:


> First off, "they had some before" was and still is a terrible excuse.
> 
> Second, do you not see the fucking garbage clutter that is New Japan's gaijin roster? It's not Stardom-level bad in terms of quality(only by a bit, though) but it's still a mess. The Juniors, both tag division, shitty little Bullet Club still around
> 
> Third, staleness has nothing to do with New Japan losing guys to WWE since hey were stale as hell, even more stale than they are currently, waaaay before that anyway.
> 
> Fourth, it's not as rare as you think it may be


It's not an excuse. It's dumb to complain about because that is the least of their problems. 
The Bullet Club makes them money so from their stand point there is no way they are getting rid of it yet. NJPW from their view point is catering to their fan base in Japan. I am glad they do not cater to Americans since Americans crowds have been awful for years--the dirt worst.

The staleness is largely from Gedo and Jado who are unwilling to take risks. I have been saying they should scrap the jr tag division for a while. NJPW is using ROH to get their brand more exposure in the United States since there are no other alternatives being that TNA is trash, WCW is dead, and trusting WWE is a bad idea.

But ultimately we here on the forum saying they are stale when they making money means nothing? We are ultimately not who they are trying to win over but rather their Japanese fan base.

American wrestling is going to get smaller and smaller. 

I am not saying this company is flawless but the problems with it have little due with what race the guys on the show are. The problem is people not over are holding the tag belts. Tama Tonga and his brother are huge disappointments.

Why is their a Jr tag division still anyhow? The NEVER six man tag belts are pointless.

Shibata should be in the main event already. Sanada is a guy they need to push more.

Why is there no attempt to bring in guys like Hideki Suzuki, Okabayashi, Eita, and Sekimoto?
The Super J Cup was a disaster. Goto needs something.

They need a fresh booking team or mindset and everything else will sort itself out.


----------



## Vårmakos

I think the division that bears the brunt of the 'gaijin invasion' is the junior division, it's basically indie central. I mean, I like these guys, but I have seen them a thousand times elsewhere. SJC looked like it was going to be the start of something interesting, but then they just put all of the Bushiroad guys over. 

They have Raijin, Fujin and Tachi coming in so that's good.

I've always wondered why they don't bring in native indie wrestlers like Sekimoto or Okabayashi or Hino. Could it be that they're too short or maybe just not interested in signing? The last prominent indie wrestler they brought in (besides SANADA) was Mashimo a few years ago where they made him look like a geek against Nakamura and never used him again.


----------



## El Dandy

Miguel De Juan said:


> It's not an excuse. It's dumb to complain about because that is the least of their problems.
> The Bullet Club makes them money so from their stand point there is no way they are getting rid of it yet. NJPW from their view point is catering to their fan base in Japan. I am glad they do not cater to Americans since Americans crowds have been awful for years--the dirt worst.
> 
> The staleness is largely from Gedo and Jado who are unwilling to take risks. I have been saying they should scrap the jr tag division for a while. NJPW is using ROH to get their brand more exposure in the United States since there are no other alternatives being that TNA is trash, WCW is dead, and trusting WWE is a bad idea.
> 
> But ultimately we here on the forum saying they are stale when they making money means nothing? We are ultimately not who they are trying to win over but rather their Japanese fan base.
> 
> American wrestling is going to get smaller and smaller.
> 
> I am not saying this company is flawless but the problems with it have little due with what race the guys on the show are. The problem is people not over are holding the tag belts. Tama Tonga and his brother are huge disappointments.
> 
> Why is their a Jr tag division still anyhow? The NEVER six man tag belts are pointless.
> 
> Shibata should be in the main event already. Sanada is a guy they need to push more.
> 
> Why is there no attempt to bring in guys like Hideki Suzuki, Okabayashi, Eita, and Sekimoto?
> The Super J Cup was a disaster. Goto needs something.
> 
> They need a fresh booking team or mindset and everything else will sort itself out.


Relying on gaijins and going back to the pat hand of Bullet Club is the least of their problems? That is BIG part of the problem IMO. Going back to the pat hand is why NJPW is in trouble in the first place.

Not building up more Japanese stars is huge problem; bringing in a dozen gaijin indie guys and trying to pass them off as something special is not the answer (some are good, most are basic guys). 

*The thing is NJPW putting BC in these spots IS catering to North American fans imo. The reality is we are advocating NJPW to phase out the geek gaijins and focus more on Japanese talent. That shit is backwards when you really think about it. 

Kidani has these delusions of grandeur that NJPW can legit get to WWE's level and that expanding to NA is real. *

I would agree with your logic of them going back to what's worked and what has made money if they had nothing else... but they have something else, something better, and something that is way hotter.

You want to know what's making NJPW the most money and has been for 2016? Rhymes with LOS INGOBERNABLES. For the last year they have dominated the merch rankings and 85% of the gear you see in the audience is LOS. Naito has been one of the top draws all year and been their most over talent not named Tana. But they gotta go back to CHAOS/BC only this time it's Omega+11 more guys nobody gives a fuck about and a repackaged CNJ. That's just as awesome as when Disco Inferno joined the nWo. I guess the way Gedo sees it is that it's practically a license to print money.

Don't get me wrong: one day LOS will be in the same spot BC is in where NJPW will still be trying to squeeze that orange for more juice even though there is nothing left; that's wrestling. Many of us will be tired of LOS then just like we are dead tired of BC geeks now

BUSHI nailed it back in January when he said the junior scene is a gaijin playground and that the fans largely don't care about it because they don't feel like they have native guys in the mix. Now that has crept into the HW tag scene and slowly creeping into the heavyweight singles scene. I'm not a Kenny Omega guy, but he has his place obv; same for Elgin. O'Reilly? Fish? Briscos? Cole? Page? Camacho? Lethal? Bennett? His partner who looked like a bootleg Pauly Shore? It was rad at first when it seemed new with all the matchups and I really love some of them as wrestlers, but they're on every big show now and NJPW is ceasing to be NJPW. And I know a portion of ROH fans have the same exact complaints about NJPW being on their shows and beating their guys. It can be a special thing again if it was a once and a while deal where maybe 2 people came at a time instead of a clown car.

agreed about everything else. It's silly NJPW won't give more opportunity to native guys who didn't go through the NJDojo at some point. Even for those who are lucky enough to get spots there is undoubtedly a glass ceiling. Sanada is a nice indicator that hopefully they're getting over themselves. Hopefully TimeBomb is something new and something native.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

> 10/12/2016
> Tokyo, Korakuen Hall
> 1850 Attendance
> 1. CIMA{W}, Gamma, Dragon Kid (12:57 Schwein) Futa Nakamura{L}, Shun Watanabe, Hyou Watanabe
> 2. Yosuke♡Santa Maria, Kzy{W} (9:56 Impact) Takehiro Yamamura{L}, Kaito Ishida
> 3. Masaaki Mochizuki, Don Fujii{W} (10:19 Gedo Clutch) Jimmy Kanda, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!{L}
> 4. Open the Brave Gate Championship Match ~ Brave Gate contra Cape Match: Eita (14:14 Hidalgo) El Lindaman
> *2nd Defense
> 5. Jimmy Susumu, Jimmy Kagetora{W}, Ryo “Jimmy” Saito (18:25 Kagenui) YAMATO, BxB Hulk{L}, Flamita
> 6. Monster Express vs. Verserk 5 vs. 4 Loser Revives Captains Fall Elimination Unit Disbands Match: Masato Yoshino, Akira Tozawa, Big R Shimizu, Shachihoko BOY vs. Shingo Takagi, Naruki Doi, “brother” YASSHI, T-Hawk, Cyber Kong
> -Takagi (37:00 Pumping Bomber) Tozawa
> *Monster Express disbands
> 
> Monster Express opened the show. There was a problem, though. There were only 4 of them. They explained the situation regarding Peter Kaasa and his injury. Unfortunately, he was also unable to compete today. There were no potential replacements so what they have here is what they have. Verserk came to the ring. Doi was positively gleeful. This was it. This was the day that Monster Express would meet their demise. No Peter? That leaves them with 4. Clearly they had no choice but to make the main event a 5 on 4 handicap match. Tozawa proposed making the match 4 on 4 but Doi wouldn’t hear that. Tozawa had to relent. GM Yagi came to the ring to set the rules for the match. The match would be done under Loser Revives Instant Comeback Captains Fall rules. When a competitor is eliminated, they must go to the entryway. When their team scores an elimination, an eliminated member of their team is able to return to the match. The match can only end when the captain has been pinned or submitted.
> Takagi was quick to declare himself Verserk captain. He made Monster Express, he left them when they turned into such a bullshit group, and now he would be the one that destroys it. He also demanded the right to name the Monster captain. He named Shachihoko BOY. Shachi was game, but Tozawa put a stop to that. Tozawa, not Takagi, was the one that created Monster Express. He would bear the burden of protecting it by being the captain.
> 
> Dr. Muscle interfered in the Brave Gate match, allowing Eita to win. Eita said a win was a win, interference or not. He said he had no use for Lindas’ cape. So he can keep it. Linda said he absolutely would have won without the interference. He wouldn’t forget this. He should be leaving with both his cape and the belt. It was added to the shame of being rejected by Tribe Vanguard. Payback was coming. He left, without the cape.
> Eita moved on to other things. His title defenses so far were YASSHI and Lindaman. It was time for a real challenger. He was nominating Flamita. They fought together in Mexico, when Flamita was only 16. They had a lot of 1 on 1 matches. He won some, he lost some. But things are different now. He is a champion. He wants to show he is now stronger.
> 
> Dr. Muscle appeared again during the main event to attack Doi. He gave him the Caldera and revealed himself to he Kotoka. He was quickly chased backstage and did not appear again.
> 
> Doi taunted Monster Express after the match. They were done. Fair and square. It was over. Have fun in the States, Tozawa. He began to talk about the 11/03 main event, and Doi Darts but T-Hawk came up behind him and gave him the Urajigoku & Night Ride. The goal of dismantling Monster Express was achieved. Doi no longer was needed. He can go to the back of the line. He was out of Verserk.
> Takagi said because of his stupid ass toy Doi Darts, Takagi had to be a part of this bullshit match in Osaka. He wasn’t needed in Verserk anymore. He wasn’t needed as a wrestler either and everyone knows it. This is the real Verserk, and the real war was starting.
> 
> Tozawa was just as shocked as everyone. He asked Doi ….What now? Doi had no idea what just happened. He wasn’t going to trust or make any decisions until the next Korakuen.
> 
> The former Monster Express were left to reflect on their 3 years together. Tozawa thanked them for everything. He expected to see Big as a top player sooner than later. He apologized to Shachi for talking down to him earlier. He loves him. As for Yoshino…Before Monster Express they never really talked beyond very dry greetings and introductions. 3 years ago, they became family. He has a brother that is 5 years older. 3 years ago he gained another brother that is 5 years older.
> 
> They closed the show doing the Too Easy pose, as their entrance theme played for the last time.


http://www.iheartdg.com/1012-the-gate-of-victory-2/

*RIP in piece Monster Express. :mj2

Also, I am really looking forward to the inevitable Speed Muscle reunion. :mark:*


----------



## Bland

I read last night that Elgin is out of Power Struggle as he needs surgery on a eye injury he got at KOPW so has been replaced with Jay Lethal. 

I prefer this being Lethal instead of Elgin as we've already had 2 excellent matches with Naito vs Elgin so a fresh face could help. I cant see Lethal winning as its surely going to be Naito vs Tanahashi at WK11. Maybe Naito was going to do a post match beat down on Elgin for Tanahashi to make the save but it still shoukd work with Lethal.

For WK,I wonder if they'll have a fan vote like wK8 and IC main events again. 

Finally, World Tag League has me really interested as im not sure whos going to win. Im hoping EVIL & Sanada (can see Shibata retaining at Power Struggle) so that every member in LIJ has a WK11 title match. Maybe Ishii & Yoshi Hashi win titles at Power Struggle and we get chaos vs LIJ or an even better rare 3 way at WK11 with either Briscoes or G.O.D involved. G.O.D could even team up with Fale and go after the Never 6 man titles.


----------



## Dead Seabed

People who talk about "staleness" in NJPW have grown up on WWF's "different flavor every month" formula and that's not how puro works, or ever did. This is the country that had the Four Pillars fight almost exclusively each other for ten years straight. And yes, it was great. Okada could be maineventing WK against Tana five more times and it would also be great. That's puro.

There's no need to make your top card die in the ring from old age like NOAH did, but there's also no need to cut yourself out of some big bussiness by prematurely moving your top stars down the card, especially in an environment where they wrestle barely 20 singles matches a year and still put on a quality product and draw well.


----------



## Bland

I cant help wondering what this year & WK11 would of looked like if AJ Styles & Shinsuke Nakamura stayed in NJPW this year.

Kenny Omega & Tetsuya Naito seem to be benefiting the most as both have Championships & Tournaments as its looking like both will be in co main events at WK11. I wonder if both would of been if Styles & Nakamura stayed? 

I was hoping for Nakamura G1 Climax win and perhaps AJ Styles could of then switched to the Intercontinental Championship. Naito was destined to win the world title with his LIJ persona but i could of seen it being a longer build to next year and maybe him & EVIL as tag team champions currently. Kenny's much harder unless The Bullet Club still turned on Styles to turn AJ face otherwise he would of just been in 6 man division with Young Bucks.

For the tag division, Guerrillas of Destiny have just replaced Anderson and Gallows.


----------



## Cipher

Scott Norton posted on Twitter that he's coming back to NJPW or something. Finally something I can look forward too.


----------



## Dead Seabed

Cipher said:


> Scott Norton posted on Twitter that he's coming back to NJPW or something. *Finally something I can look forward too.*


Honest? :eva3


----------



## Cipher

I haven't watched much of NJPW since Naito lost the belt tbh


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

People complaining about gaijin populating NJPW and making is stale, like the last fucking 20+ years of worthless tag matches were any better.


----------



## The Nuke

I wonder if people remember the old days when it was mostly Gaijins vs Japanese in NJPW?


----------



## Genking48

I remember the days when the gaijins were mostly the juniors with only a couple of guys in the heavy division (and even then they were a tag team mostly), those were the days.


----------



## Cipher

All Japan draws bigger houses than Sinclair. 

And All Japan has the narrative of being on their death bed.


----------



## Vårmakos

The state of All Japan when its being compared to a western indie. :lmao

Speaking of, their Sumo Hall card looks stacked.



> All Japan Pro Wrestling “Carbell presents AJPW in Ryogoku Kokugikan ~ NEW EXPLOSION”, 11/27/2016 [Mon] @ Ryogoku Kokugikan in Tokyo
> ~ Scheduled to compete: Takao Omori, Jake Lee, Naoya Nomura, Yuma Aoyagi, Ryoji Sai, Kengo Mashimo, Konosuke Takeshita, and Koji Iwamoto.
> 
> () SUSHI, Tsuyoshi Kikuchi & Masao Inoue vs. Kaji Tomato, Kazuhiro Tamura & Naoshi Sano
> 
> () Special 8 Man Tag Match: Dory Funk Jr., Chavo Guerrero Sr., Ultimo Dragon & TAJIRI vs. The Great Kabuki, Osamu Nishimura, Yutaka Yoshie & Isami Kodaka
> *
> () GAORA TV Championship Match: [13th Champion] Yohei Nakajima vs. [Challenger] Jiro “Ikemen” Kuroshio
> ~ 2nd title defense.
> 
> () World Junior Heavyweight Championship Match: [41st Champion] Soma Takao vs. [Challenger] Keisuke Ishii
> ~ 2nd title defense.*
> 
> () Asia Tag Championship Match: [99th Champions] Atsushi Aoki & Hikaru Sato vs. [Challengers] Masanobu Fuchi & Atsushi Onita
> ~ 5th title defense.
> 
> () World Tag Championship Match: [72nd Champions] Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. [Challengers] Zeus & The Bodyguard
> ~ 5th title defense.
> 
> () Triple Crown Heavyweight Championship Match: [55th Champion] Kento Miyahara vs. [Challenger] Suwama
> ~ 6th title defense.


:mark:


----------



## Cipher

I'm just saying they're not doing nearly as bad as people say they are tbh. The turnaround is impressive more than anything.

I'm really excited for that show.


----------



## HOJO

The state of New Japan's Jr tournament :mj4
Nobody cares :mj4


Vårmakos said:


> The state of All Japan when its being compared to a western indie. :lmao
> 
> Speaking of, their Sumo Hall card looks stacked.
> 
> 
> 
> :mark:


Kengo Mashimo being on the card :drose

Ishii escaping his post Dream Futures bitchboi phase for one night :drose:drose

Mah boi Ikemen going for GOLD :drose:drose:drose

That fucking Onita match :drose:eagle:eagle:drose


----------



## Vårmakos

The All Asia Match will be held under death match rules from what I've read. 

It's going to be a Tokyo Gurentai-level indie grime spectacle, and Hentai Jieitai are probably losing their tag belts to it. :mj2


----------



## Cipher

I hope Kento retains but I'm down with either as they're two of my favorites.


----------



## Vårmakos

DDT IS GETTING A STREAMING SERVICE IN JANUARY!

kada kada kada

IT INCLUDES BASARA, GANBARE AND TOKYO JOSHI!

kada kada kada

LIVE AIRINGS FOR KORAKUEN AND SUMO HALL EVENTS!

kada kada kada


----------



## HOJO

Vårmakos said:


> DDT IS GETTING A STREAMING SERVICE IN JANUARY!
> 
> kada kada kada
> 
> IT INCLUDES BASARA, GANBARE AND TOKYO JOSHI!
> 
> kada kada kada
> 
> LIVE AIRINGS FOR KORAKUEN AND SUMO HALL EVENTS!
> 
> kada kada kada


LITERALLY THE BEST NEWS ALL FUCKING YEAR :sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone

Getting this, immediately


----------



## Dead Seabed

Vårmakos said:


> The state of All Japan when its being compared to a western indie. :lmao
> 
> Speaking of, their Sumo Hall card looks stacked.
> 
> 
> 
> :mark:


This does look seriously buff :mark:



Cipher said:


> I'm just saying they're not doing nearly as bad as people say they are tbh. The turnaround is impressive more than anything.
> 
> I'm really excited for that show.


Tbh I wouldn't care if they were doing Chikara numbers, I'm still living that Kings Road dream, brotha. 







:hogan


----------



## Cipher

Nakijama won the strap, so I promise not to shit on NOAH for the next week.


----------



## El Dandy

Cipher said:


> Nakijama won the strap, so I promise not to shit on NOAH for the next week.


Don't worry; got you covered.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790344961577234434


----------



## Cipher

El Dandy said:


> Don't worry; got you covered.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790344961577234434


Haha, yeah, I saw that earlier and legit laughed for a good while.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

El Dandy said:


> Don't worry; got you covered.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790344961577234434


*Can I just say how much I love the Tiger Mask W anime? It's been a fucking blast to watch so far.

Also, pretty cool that DDT is getting their own network. now if only Dragon Gate gets off their asses, & make one. :mj2

Oh, & during a recent DG show, Doi Darts took place to decide the teams for Tozawa's last DG match. The teams will be:

Akira Tozawa, Masato Yoshino, & Naruki Doi vs. Shingo Takagi, BxB Hulk, & YAMATO.*


----------



## El Dandy

Power Struggle sells out in advance and is headlined by all LOS matches; Bullet Club will still somehow be considered the draw

:con2


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/792220672340537344
Tiger Ibushi is now booked for WK11 to New Year Dash.

He has to do a surprise unmasking and confront Omega at some point.


----------



## Cipher

So at this point I think the Time Bomb is either Scott Norton or the Killer Elite Squad.


----------



## Dead Seabed

Cipher said:


> So at this point I think the Time Bomb is either Scott Norton or the Killer Elite Squad.


Just checked Norton's Wiki.



> He returned to NJPW at Wrestle Kingdom 11 on January 4, 2017 at the Tokyo Dome.


:vince


----------



## El Dandy

You notice he's hanging on a lower case "t." Time Bomb starts with the letter "t". Inoki is time bomb imo


----------



## Dead Seabed

El Dandy said:


> You notice he's hanging on a lower case "t." Time Bomb starts with the letter "t". Inoki is time bomb imo


what the fuck thats glorious :lmao


----------



## Cipher

NOAH got sold.

Interesting development in the sad tale of the promotion that was once so great.


----------



## El Dandy

God hopefully this means Jado is out from NOAH. They need a lot of new things, and a new vision is right at the top.

AJPW was looking dire this time last year but have done some nice things out of necessity. Hopefully necessity forces NOAH to make some moves.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

I renounce my hate for Gedo and Jado after. WWE is so bad that Gedo's mistakes are nowhere is crap as what Vince and gang do on Tuesday and Monday.

Thank god NJPW and Dragon Gate understand wrestling.


----------



## HOJO

^^^:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck no



El Dandy said:


> God hopefully this means Jado is out from NOAH. They need a lot of new things, and a new vision is right at the top.
> 
> AJPW was looking dire this time last year but have done some nice things out of necessity. Hopefully necessity forces NOAH to make some moves.


Well they realized their place in the business now and instead of trying to play big league still and pretend to be where they once were, they blended in with it, reshaped its structure, and it's fucking beautiful. NOAH still hasn't done that yet, and even with this, probably never will. We'll see, though


----------



## Vårmakos

There's no doubt going to be a few NOAH wrestlers leaving because of this. Suzukigun is out of there soon. Shiozaki and Kanemaru are probably out of there. Momo Tag in New Japan please.


----------



## Zatiel

Please delete this. I don't know where the delete function went.


----------



## Zatiel




----------



## Lariatoh!

Tana is looking old there... Where's the photoshop person when you need them?


----------



## The High King

Cipher said:


> Nakijama won the strap, so I promise not to shit on NOAH for the next week.


thought some of great voyage was a great watch - the Nakajima match against Sugiura and shibata against go shiozaki were top drawer.

with the sale of Noah hopefully some sort of tv is going to be arranged as they really badly need it
Roll on 8am saturday UK time for NJPW Power Struggle


----------



## The Oldboy

Hey guys, I got a couple of related questions. What's NJPW's version of WWE Network called and how far back does it go? I wanna have a look at some of the "Best of the Super Juniors" tournaments. 

Cheers


----------



## Master Bate

I never read Puro threads, first time actually clicking on this. Learned about Nakajima's GHC World title win super late, and I'm so happy to hear that tbh.

And just learned Noah got sold, wonder where that goes lol.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Gate of Destiny was a real fun show. The Twin Gate, Triangle Gate, & main event was real good, & Shingo just reminded me of why he's my favorite heel in wrestling, with his performance in Tozawa's last match. He was the ultimate asshole, & I loved it. *










*Godspeed, Tozawa. :batista3*


----------



## Miguel De Juan

You laugh Hojo but there is no way anyone can consider Gedo worse than the writers of WWE. Gedo is not great but holy fuck WWE TV is SO bad.


----------



## Vårmakos

Tozawa's farewell run completely overshadowed YAMATO as Dream Gate Champion. Glad that's over.


----------



## Genking48

It's Tozawa's farewell DG show!

Credit to: iheartdg.com


> *11/03/2016
> Osaka, Edison Arena Osaka
> THE GATE OF DESTINY 2016
> 7500 Attendance*
> *1. *Futa Nakamura, Hyou Watanabe, Shun Watanabe{W} (6:16 Moonsault Press) Takehiro Yamamura, Kaito Ishida, Punch Tominaga{L}
> *2. *Kzy{W}, Yosuke♡Santa Maria (5:20 Kzytime) “Hollywood” Stalker Ichikawa{L}, Shachihoko BOY
> *3. *El Lindaman, Mondai Ryu (9:59 Locomotion Tiger Suplex Hold) Don Fujii, Gamma{L}
> *4. *Open the Brave Gate Championship Match: Eita (14:48 Numero Uno) Flamita
> _*3rd Defense_
> *5. *Open the Triangle Gate 3 Way 6 Man Championship Match: Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Ryo “Jimmy” Saito, Jimmy Kanda vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Big R Shimizu, Peter Kaasa vs. “brother” YASSHI, T-Hawk, Cyber Kong
> -T-Hawk (17:46 Norte) Shimizu
> -Horiguchi (21:27 Backslide from Heaven) Cyber
> _*2nd Defense_
> *6. *Open the Twin Gate Championship Match: CIMA, Dragon Kid{W} (21:36 Ultra Hurricanrana) Jimmy Susumu{L}, Jimmy Kagetora
> _*The Jimmyz fail in their 5th Defense, CK-1 become the 40th Champion Team_
> *7. *Team Tozawa Akira Final Special 6 Man Tag Team Match: Shingo Takagi, YAMATO{W}, BxB Hulk (27:49 Gallaria) Akira Tozawa{L}, Masato Yoshino, Naruki Doi
> 
> CIMA noted it had been awhile since he got to talk after winning a title match. He first met Dragon Kid 20 years ago. He was 19, Kid was 21. This year they turn 39 and 41, respectively. Their opponents today are also 15 year veterans. Next up in the main event, the top 6 headliners were going to show Osaka and the world what they can do. They weren’t carrying the load alone, as CK-1 proved today. Mochizuki was also here. Stalker Ichikawa was here. He doesn’t know where Dragon Gate goes from here, but there is still way more to come.
> 
> Takagi was harsh with Tozawa, as usual. Things were certainly lined up for a pretty finish, but it wasn’t meant to be. The strong will always be at the top of the food chain. That is how the world works. Even still, he finds himself caught up in the moment. Tozawa showed him what he was made of during the match. They have made a lot of memories together, both good and bad. Good luck over there.
> He offered a handshake, but quickly gave a Pumping Bomber. Verserk ran out and put the boots to Tozawa. What bullshit, a graduation match. He can go to America or wherever the hell he wants as long as he goes. Verserk rules!
> 1 by 1, the entire roster came to the ring to run them off. Takagi chose to live to fight another day and ran off, but promise Verserk would get back at each and every one of them!
> 
> YAMATO was entrusted with sending off Tozawa after the match, but it is funny how fate works out. In getting rid of Verserk, the entire roster found their way to the ring. Now would be a good time for a Dragon Gate Graduation Ceremony. Everyone will get a chance to share their memories and give Tozawa a message.
> 
> Hulk: Tozawa is the best, and he fucking hates Shingo Takagi.
> 
> Doi: Why the sad face? This was the day of his departure. Do it without sadness. Make your dreams reality. He’s jealous that Tozawa has such an opportunity, but so full of respect that he is taking such a risk. Going to America alone, wow. Coincidentally, Doi finds himself alone now too. Dragon Gate is a family, and family stays in touch. Tozawa better drop him a line from time to time.
> 
> Yoshino: Naturally, all of his memories are from Monster Express. They spent 3 years together. Before that, they hadn’t talked outside of standard pleasantries. But they became stablemates, they became comrades, and they became friends.
> 
> Shimizu: They fought together for only about 6 months, but he received so much advice from Tozawa. He will use that advice to reach the top. BUT! If they ever fight again, the winner will be Big! R! Shimizu!
> 
> Flamita: Good luck in America.
> 
> Maria said goodbye with a kiss.
> 
> Kaasa: He loves him. Not only is he a hell of a wrestler, but he has the heart of a lion.
> 
> Tominaga thanked him for all he has taught him over the years.
> 
> Nakamura: He only spent about 6 months with Tozawa. While training for his debut, the days that Tozawa was leading the drills were the hardest. He really hated running those 10km marathons. Really hated it. But his stamina is better now and he owes that to Tozawa. He will continue to practice as hard as he can even with Tozawa gone.
> 
> Shun said he will miss the bright and funny Akira Tozawa. Good luck in America.
> 
> Hyou thanked him for all he taught him. He hopes to one day be able to run like Tozawa can.
> 
> Kotoka: Veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh!
> 
> Yamamura: They were never on the same team, so he didn’t get the chance to talk much with him. Still, he learned so much from him in the dojo. He hopes he can be a wrestler like Tozawa some day.
> 
> Kagetora: Go, take your dream. If anyone can do it, it is Tozawa.
> 
> Kzy: Recalled their Brave Gate title match. He is so happy to have that memory. He promised to take up Tozawas’ role in making sure everyone is happy and has a good time.
> 
> Ichikawa: They always shared banter and small talk backstage. Now, Tozawa is going to America alone. Good luck, the fans all over the world will be cheering.
> 
> Gamma wasn’t around, so he doesn’t know what he was like when he debuted. All he remembers is everyone always being mad at him. Go to America, become even bigger than he is now.
> 
> Ishida thanked him for all the help he gave him in the last 3 years.
> 
> K-ness: Become the greatest Japanese wrestler. No, become the greatest Akira Tozawa you can be.
> 
> Kanda: Gamma got it right. Tozawa really pissed Kanda off in those days. Sorry for hitting him. Good luck in America
> 
> Susumu: Go, do your best in America. He will stay in Japan and carry this Jimmy name that Tozawa gave him. Stay in touch.
> 
> Saito: Pass on your bright, cheerful style to the world. Stay in touch. (Saito noted he still only has an old flip phone, so do it by email).
> 
> Horiguchi was in tears. If it is too rough, or he is being mistreated; come back. We will be waiting.
> 
> Mochizuki: Tozawas’ leaving will leave a hole that can’t be filled. If he comes back to Japan it probably won’t be with Dragon Gate, but he knows Tozawa can handle whatever comes his way.
> 
> Fujii bowed. Tozawa also really pissed him off back in the day. He never thought Tozawa would become what he is today, but he is so happy he got to see it happen.
> 
> CIMA: Following Kanda & Fujii he had to talk about the old Tozawa. When he brought Tozawa with him to Dragon Gate USA it was only supposed to be a one week tour. As such, Tozawa only brought enough luggage for a week. Well. CIMA changed his ticket to 6 months later without telling him. You never know what life is going to throw you, so he isn’t going to apologize. He hopes Tozawa is thankful. Tozawa is taking steps towards his dream, and CIMA is too. He will dedicate his life to advancing Dragon Gate. Let’s achieve together.
> 
> President Okamura told him Dragon Gate will always be his family. His roots will remain planted. Go, show America and show the world that the Dragon Gate style is the best.
> 
> YAMATO said that no one wants to see him go. From the roster to the staff to the fans, we all want him to stay. They are family. Tozawa doesn’t need to worry about them. They will meet again, somewhere. WHen that happens they will laugh, cry and act like idiots again together.
> 
> Tozawa thanked everyone for their words. He never set a good example for the younger generation so he isn’t sure what impression he will be leaving with them. He thanked his elders for putting up with him while he such a punk ass kid. As for the fans, he doesn’t know exactly what legacy he is leaving behind. He just hopes they will never forget that guy called Akira Tozawa.


----------



## Insomnia

Dat segment of Ishii attacking Tama in the back! :lol


----------



## Insomnia

This theme! :banderas


----------



## Insomnia

*EDIT:* Bruh, Yujiro's chicks got whips! :lol


----------



## HOJO

> Horiguchi was in tears. If it is too rough, or he is being mistreated; come back. We will be waiting


wow even Horiguchi knows he's gonna be wasted


----------



## RyanPelley

Gedo, baybay!


----------



## Insomnia

Good PPV.


----------



## V-Trigger

Naito/Tana is going to be

:banderas


----------



## Corey

The time bomb was Kamaitachi! :mark: He's gonna challenge KUSHIDA at the Dome after he won the Jr. Title back today. Pointless reign from BUSHI.

RPG Vice won the Jr. Tag Tournament, which I think is pretty boring considering we've seen them face the Young Bucks on countless occasions. ACH & Ishimori would've been more exciting.

Omega with the pin on Okada in the tag match! :mark: Don't think he's gonna win the belt, but it's still pretty cool.

EVIL beating Shibata!? Didn't see that coming. Guess this leaves him open to facing someone in a marquee match from NOAH. Marufuji?

Naito vs. Tanahashi for the IC at the Dome, as expected.


----------



## HOJO

BUSHI already lost it? Amazing booking, Gedo :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Also shoutout to Madusa for going on the Stardom Korakuen show and essentially calling Stardom a developmental territory for WWE 3 days after the Io/Kairi rumors came out. :mj4


----------



## El Dandy

EVILLLLLLLLLLLLLL

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

How was Lethal/Naito ?


----------



## Vårmakos

CHAOS vs. G.O.D was fucking brilliant. YOSHI-HASHI and Ishii have surprisingly good chemistry as a tag and I was actually surprised that G.O.D didn't shit the bed for once. Tama's counter of Karma was some next-level shit.



HOJO said:


> BUSHI already lost it? Amazing booking, Gedo :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Taking the belt off of a boring wrestler who should have never been champion to begin with is brilliant booking, especially since we're getting KUSHIDA/Kamaitachi. BUSHI's finisher didn't even get a crowd pop. No one bought him as a champion. No one cared.


----------



## El Dandy

Bad mouthing BUSHI? 

Varamos pls go 

:goaway


----------



## Vårmakos

If you were entertained by BUSHI's control segments of backcrackers and backcrackers and nothing more then to each his own.:heyman6 KUSHIDA carried that whole match.


----------



## El Dandy

Vårmakos said:


> If you were entertained by BUSHI's control segments of backcrackers and backcrackers and nothing more then to each his own.:heyman6 KUSHIDA carried that whole match.


They cared when he won the belt and looked like a threat even though he spent most of the year being KUSHIDA and Gedo's bitch boy, then he didn't even get to defend the belt once :lmao now all of the sudden his reign is a flop cause the "crowd doesn't care enough" what kind of self-fulfilling prophecy is this :lmao

I'm not gonna bad mouth KUSHIDA; it's not his fault + I like him. 

I will bad mouth Gedo and his shit booking because he is a shit booker confirmed.


----------



## RKing85

Poor Jay Lethal. Just can not connect with the Japanese audience.


----------



## darkclaudio

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795048882732314625
:aries2


----------



## GetDown




----------



## Japanese Puroresu

RKing85 said:


> Poor Jay Lethal. Just can not connect with the Japanese audience.


Which is weird because he was the architect of that match. Naito basically followed his lead. If it happened otherwise then color me surprised. That was paced like a Lethal match.


----------



## El Dandy

I hope Naito brings in Roooooooosh for the Tag League

He could be injured or some shit cause I don't really follow CMLL, but would be cool if he was back for a minute.


----------



## Bland

Overall Power Struggle was an awesome show with a few shock title wins.

Kamaitachi was a big shock but I'm glad in a way as it's put new focus to the Jr division. I think Kamaitachi new attitude is perfect for LIJ. 

Cant wait for Tag League. I'm hoping either a LIJ team wins with currently leaves Sanada & BUSHI or Ishii & Yoshi Hashi so we get a Power Struggle rematch at Wk 11. I've noticed War Machine will be involved and wouldn't mind seeing them get quite far either.


----------



## Dead Seabed

darkclaudio said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795048882732314625
> :aries2


Member of Hunter Club :trips


----------



## Cipher

Can't spell Yoshitatsu without "shit".

Why can't they just bring in Chono for a few matches?! I miss him. :/


----------



## El Dandy

yeah Billy Gunn in the Tag League is lel. Kidani and Gedo really have their finger on the pulse of giving the western fans what they want.

Can't wait for Cody Rhodes to be brought in as Shibata's Dome opponent :ha


----------



## Cipher

El Dandy said:


> yeah Billy Gunn in the Tag League is lel. Kidani and Gedo really have their finger on the pulse of giving the western fans what they want.
> 
> *Can't wait for Cody Rhodes to be brought in as Shibata's Dome opponent *:ha











I'm never going to get Suzuki vs Shibata at the Dome am I


----------



## Vårmakos

El Dandy said:


> I hope Naito brings in Roooooooosh for the Tag League
> 
> He could be injured or some shit cause I don't really follow CMLL, but would be cool if he was back for a minute.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794877526023643138
Could be ROOSH or could be nothing at all.


----------



## El Dandy

*A Block*
- Naito & ???
- Tama Tonga & Camacho
- TenCozy
- War Machine
- Tanahashi & JUICE
- Page & Yujiro
- Nakanishi & Henare
- 2 Guys I've never heard of, one of them is supposedly Harley Race's son?

*B Block*
- Goto & Ishii
- EVIL & SANADA
- Okada & YOSHI-HASHI
- Shibata & Dad Nagata
- GBH
- Omega & Owens
- Fale & The Artist Formally Known as CNJ
- Yoshi Tatsu & Mr. Ass

Who wins? I'll go Goto/Ishii or Tencozy.

I really only care about who Naito's partner is, and some morbid curiosity for Billy Gunn.


----------



## Corey

Is Elgin still hurt? Thought he'd be teaming with the Tanahashi, but hey... JUICE! Goto & Ishii sounds manly. I'll take them with Shibata & Nagata as the dark horses. Fale teaming with CNJ is :lol Poor guy has fallen off a cliff.


----------



## Bland

Can see either Goto/Ishii , Shibata/Nagata or Tatsu/Billy Gunn winning. Id prefer Goto & Ishii as im a fan of both and we in need of a good long term japanese team. 

For some strange reason i can see Tatsu/Gunn even winning just so we get Bullet Club vs Club Hunter. IM praying we dont as Tatsu vs Bone Solider is bad enough. 


I have read Omega vs Okada will be main eventing as Naito turned down the fan vote idea this year as he doesnt want Tanahashi having another WK Main Event, so epic! ALso read that all matches for WK will be revealed in a few hours


----------



## Corey

Wrestling World in Singapore next week is being headlined by the EVIL vs. Shibata rematch for the NEVER Title.


----------



## El Dandy

so maybe EVIL v Elgin for the NEVER at the Dome?

Legit worried it might be Shibata V Cody. Unlike Michelle McCool, I will not be lovin' life if that happens. 

Would be fine with Marufuji or Go.


----------



## Corey

EVIL vs. Elgin seems legit with Shibata vs. Marufuji being in the 'high profile singles match' spot. Okada/Omega, Naito/Tana, and KUSHIDA/Kamaitachi already confirmed. Pretty damn good card so far. (Y)

If we see an ROH Title match, Cole vs. Fish seems possible but a lot depends on what happens at Final Battle.


----------



## Cipher

El Dandy said:


> so maybe EVIL v Elgin for the NEVER at the Dome?
> 
> Legit worried it might be Shibata V Cody. Unlike Michelle McCool, I will not be lovin' life if that happens.
> 
> Would be fine with Marufuji or Go.


I never even considered Cody until you said it. Knowing Gedo, I would not be surprised at all if it ended up happening.


----------



## Vårmakos

Nah. Cody is the mystery LOS member.


----------



## Corey

Vårmakos said:


> Nah. Cody is the mystery LOS member.


:larry


----------



## HOJO

My new favorite gif. This match fucking sucked


----------



## El Dandy

HOJO said:


> My new favorite gif. This match fucking sucked


Who is this blonde broad?

:lmao


----------



## Master Bate

HOJO said:


> My new favorite gif. This match fucking sucked



I Never enter the Puro thread lol and the first thing I see is perhaps the worst bit of selling I've ever seen. I don't know, I'd be surprised if the blonde girl didn't get a nice stiff kick to the face by the end of the match.


----------



## HoHo

It's all Chelsea's fault, girl isn't at the level of Kairi Hojo. I dig her Harley Quinn outfit though.


----------



## Vårmakos

ItsaNewDay said:


> I Never enter the Puro thread lol and the first thing I see is perhaps the worst bit of selling I've ever seen. I don't know, I'd be surprised if the blonde girl didn't get a nice stiff kick to the face by the end of the match.


lol Someone got a stiff kick to the face in that match, but it wasn't Fake Chelsea. 

Just a disaster all around.


----------



## Cipher

"Take a shower, hit the weights, get a clue" - Tanahashi to Okada probably


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Not afraid to admit that I marked like a little girl for Kamaitachi. I'm pumped for him and Kushida. 

I thought Power Struggle was good. Sometimes I'll skip bits of the undercard but I watched all of it, even Yoshitatsu. Jay Lethal with his usual frosty reception. Did he piss on a Shinto Shrine and we didn't hear about it?


----------



## Vårmakos

Cipher said:


> "Take a shower, *hit the weights*, get a clue" - Tanahashi to Okada probably


This part is true at least:


> One thing that Okada lacks is an irresistible body that people could tell by first glance that he is a pro-wrestler. This is what makes pro-wrestler different from other athletes, and I think that all wrestler should aim for building such body. When Okada attains this, he will be second to none.


Excerpt from Tanahashi's biography.


----------



## cablegeddon

Dave Meltzer claims that Tanahashi is much smaller than he used to be.


----------



## Bland

Tanahashi vs Naito will be awesome and i reckon Okada vs Omega could reach 5* as well if the right Omega turns up. In the last 2 G1 matches Omega was class and im hoping hes that at WK11 rather than the comedy act with Young Bucks. 

Kushida vs Kamaitachi will probably be really good as well. Bucks vs RPG Vice has potential but im thinking we could get a heel turn from Barretta and join the Bullet Club. Since Omega moved up the ladder, Bullet Club has lacked a credible Jr Heavyweight contender. Chaos has Will Osperay so Barretta in Bullet Club could work.


----------



## Dead Seabed

cablegeddon said:


> Dave Meltzer claims that Tanahashi is much smaller than he used to be.


Everyone looks small to Swoltzer.


----------



## Corey

cablegeddon said:


> Dave Meltzer claims that Tanahashi is much smaller than he used to be.


He is, but that just comes with age and injuries over the years.


----------



## El Dandy

Maybe the BODY at age 40 is a reason why Tana is still the ace.

I mean, when was the last time Okada had people begging for just a taste of his post-match sweat or them feeling his muscles or wanting to hear is air-guitar solo? He doesn't know about that life cause that's the life only the ACE lives.

:mj


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs

WK11 wishful thinking

Cole vs. O Reilly for the ROH Heavyweight Title

and

Nakajima vs. Shibata for the GHC Heavyweight Title


----------



## The High King

power struggle was great.
Kamaitachi as timebomb was a bit of a let down, but at least it was not Roidback
Lethal is superb but somehow the japs aint digging him
I like shibata but the guy needs some convincing wins or he is never gonna get out of the midcard


----------



## Master Bate

I didn't know Tanahashi's arms were so fucking big. He might as well have a lariat as a finisher now lol.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Tana has been saying for years that Okada needs to work on his upper body. So yeah, you are all correct!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Is this the official card guys ?


----------



## Corey

^^^ Definitely not. Don't know where those Tag Title and NEVER Title matches came from. Shibata/SANADA as well hasn't even been really thought about.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

El Dandy said:


> Maybe the BODY at age 40 is a reason why Tana is still the ace.
> 
> I mean, when was the last time Okada had people begging for just a taste of his post-match sweat or them feeling his muscles or wanting to hear is air-guitar solo? He doesn't know about that life cause that's the life only the ACE lives.
> 
> :mj


*Funny how after WK 10, Tanahashi is still seen as the ace.

Too bad Okada will never be the 1/100 Ace of the Universe like Tana, despite how hard Gedo pushes him. :mj*


----------



## Dead Seabed

No singles match for Ishii and Makabe is not even on the card :hogan


----------



## Master Bate

Excited to see what Ishii and Shibata are doing Wrestle Kingdom 11.


----------



## Dead Seabed

ItsaNewDay said:


> Excited to see what Ishii and Shibata are doing Wrestle Kingdom 11.


Not much if the pic in few posts above is accurate :hogan


----------



## Vårmakos

My guesses are:
Shibata wins the NEVER belt back from EVIL in Singapore and defends against Goto.

Ishii and YOSHI-HASHI win the tag league.


----------



## Corey

Vårmakos said:


> My guesses are:
> Shibata wins the NEVER belt back from EVIL in Singapore and defends against Goto.
> 
> Ishii and YOSHI-HASHI win the tag league.


Ishii and Goto are teaming up for the tag league. Okada is with YOSHI-HASHI.


----------



## Vårmakos

Corey said:


> Ishii and Goto are teaming up for the tag league. Okada is with YOSHI-HASHI.


Oh. I have no idea where who the tag league goes to then. Naito sad that if he won it with his mystery partner, they would use their tag title shot after WK, maybe that happens.


----------



## Master Bate

Ishii and Goto as a team sounds really good.

Would have loved to see Shibata Vs Goto though.


----------



## Cipher

Naito teaming with Masahiro Chono is my dream team anyways.


----------



## Cipher

Happy birthday to the Ace. 40 years but no. 1 in our heats.


----------



## Vårmakos

But Okada's birthday is in August and he's not even 30 yet.


----------



## Cipher

Vårmakos said:


> But Okada's birthday is in August and he's not even 30 yet.


Is Okada a one in a hundred years talent? Do the women beg for his post-match sweat? Can Okada play the air guitar?

I think not!


----------



## El Dandy

Shibata won back the NEVER from EVIL.

:maisie3

God forbid they give a new guy like EVIL a run and god forbid they give Shibata something better to do than be stuck with this anchor of a title.

Am losing hope that they will ever do anything substantial with Shibata and this is as far as he can go. He is so far above this and will continue to kill himself in NEVER title matches.... and for what? So he can just keep running on this treadmill?

I'll try to reserve judgement until we see who hes got at the Dome, but idk.


----------



## HOJO

2016 pro wrestling booking is fucking dogshit

Also this awful theme


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798645614586118145
R O O S H B O Y Z


----------



## El Dandy

Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798645614586118145
> R O O S H B O Y Z


and here I was saying in the chatbox that there was nothing for me in wrestling to look forward to

:sundin


----------



## Cipher

This thread is glitching. Posts aren't appearing for me.

edit: now I can see them.


----------



## Flair Shot

Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798645614586118145
> R O O S H B O Y Z


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Flik

From BJW's Saikyou Tag League Finals:


----------



## Vårmakos

Abby x Risa Sera team next year please.


----------



## Cipher

Any word on ticket advance for the All Japan Sumo Hall show?









s q u a d


----------



## El Dandy

Billy Gunn is in tag league but Hama isn't


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*I actually forgot that the WTL starts tonight. :lol*


----------



## SolarKhan

Rush seems to have presence. That is good. I still do not know what NJPW is planning with LIJ. All indications point to Evil, Bushi, Sanada, and Rush having nothing serious to do at the moment or until post WK11. Then you have Naito booked to lose to Tanahashi at the dome. I love the group and their style, but as a casual NJPW viewer, it comes off like the organization does not have much faith in them...at least booking wise. When it comes to placement on the card though...LIJ is main event material.

WTL Day 1 was fun. I loved that G.O.D lost to To Tenzan and Satoshi Kojima in a fun match. Those two older guys are boss as fuck. Naito going over Tana's team in a more brutal match sealed his fate at WK11, but it was a great moment and superb way to introduce a new member. Sadly, the other tag matches were forgettable.


----------



## Rah

For those watching Rush for the first time, here's a primer if you're wanting to see what he's capable of:






This is CMLL Arena Mexico so headshots are banned, hell any weapon shots are banned, blading is banned and crowd-brawling is banned. Naturally these two do all of it and BLEED BUCKETS all over the pristine arena floor.

CMLL management, most likely fearing repercussion from the lucha commission, try call things off about 6 minutes in only for the now-rabid crowd to near riot. Park and Rush just keep going, though, and beat the living shit out of each other like only they can. Half way in the ring is covered in trash, but by the end it was covered in money. Don't sleep on this. MotY.



Spoiler: career highlights



These are the standouts over the last three and a half years. I haven't followed enough 2015 CMLL to know what is on offer from there.


*Terrible vs Rush*




This is the match that put Rush on the map for me. Rush is godlike in how he uses every moment to ooze hatred from the crowd. The near-riot after the match ends just cemented Rush as the next big thing. It never struck me at the time, but Terrible as Rush's first big conquest was a fitting victory. Perro Aguayo Jr may be a one-of-a-kind talent, but Rush is of that same mold. *MUST SEE*






With little hair left, Terrible's fighting for something more important; his pride



*Rush vs ***** Casas*




The start to CMLL's best feud in years. This was violent. Just a straight up gang fight like one you'd see in some seedy prison. Note how Casas can stick with Rush at every punch, because it's integral to their story. *MUST SEE*






A week or two later and CMLL busts out another great trios match. *MUST SEE*






Things take a bit of a turn, and Shocker wants in on the action, too. Great threeway (which is rare in of itself) and maybe the best one this decade in Mexico outside of Angel/Oficial/Trauma II in IWRG.






I think this goes 8 minutes, but it's disgustingly violent and does a lot in such a short amount of time. Great little appetizer for the forthcoming hair match. *MUST SEE*





This gets more time than Casas/Rush and it's pretty good for a Shocker match. Rush turning his douchebag antics to Tirantes is the highlight.









Shocker's first ever hair loss. Not the best match of 2014, but it's definitely clawing its way in the door.





An important match maybe moreso for Sombra than Rush/Casas, as it's his breakout performance.





The granddaddy of Rush matches. This is a payoff to a year and a half of work, so it works best in context. Forget your Atlantis stuff, this is CMLL's best apuesta of the decade. *MUST SEE*




Roooooosh~! La primera y ultima ingobernable


----------



## El Dandy

ROOOOOOSH

LOS


----------



## GetDown

Eddie Guerrero in NJPW 2002.


----------



## Martins

Rah;63856329[B said:


> ]For those watching Rush for the first time[/B], here's a primer if you're wanting to see what he's capable of:


The bolded very much applies to me, so I went and checked out that match, and holy shit :strong that was straight up pure anarchy. Absolutely loved it. Will go on a Rush-watching spree tomorrow of the rest of the stuff you posted.


----------



## SolarKhan

@Rah that last RUSH match was amazing!


----------



## Vårmakos

The monthly Ibushi update.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800857607611162624


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*So in recent DG news:*



> 11/20/2016
> Saga, Morodomi Bunka Gym Heartful
> 1400 Attendance
> 0. Ben-K (5:00 Time Limit Draw) Shun Skywalker
> 1. BxB Hulk, Kzy{W} (12:51 Kzytime) Don Fujii, Tenzan Mask{L}
> 2. Open the Twin Gate Championship Match: CIMA, Dragon Kid (12:49 No contest after Verserk interference) Takehiro Yamamura, Kaito Ishida
> 3. Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Jimmy Kagetora{W}, Jimmy Kanda (10:22 Kagenui) Eita{L}, Gamma, Big R Shimizu
> 4. YAMATO, Masato Yoshino{W} (14:33 Sol Naciente) Jimmy Susumu, Ryo “Jimmy” Saito{L}
> 5. Naruki Doi{W}, Masaaki Mochizuki, Kotoka (16:00 Bakatare Sliding Kick) Shingo Takagi, T-Hawk, El Lindaman{L}
> 
> CIMA reminded Ishida & Yamamura that they were at ringside when CK-1 won the Twin Gate. The symbol of excellence in the tag division. Yamamura asked what it took to earn a title match. CK-1 couldn’t really agree on what it took. Yamamura said that if that was the case, they should make this match into a title match. CIMA agreed, so it was changed on the spot.
> Verserk interfered to cause the no contest. No one wanted to see this friendly competition bullshit. This wasn’t a real title match, it was a joke. If they were really worthwhile champions they would choose more suitable competition. CIMA said the fans wanted to see it. They came all this way and Verserk ruined it. Verserk has plenty of enemies, but in comparison to YAMATO, Yoshino, Kotoka, etc Over Generation weren’t particularly counted among them. Why were they here? T-Hawk made it clear they were after the Twin Gate. It was decided that Takagi & T-Hawk would get a title match at Final Gate on 12/25.
> 
> Doi, Mochizuki, & Kotoka came out at this point. Doi didnt really care about this Twin Gate stuff. What mattered to him was the main event tonight. He was teaming with Mochizuki & Kotoka for whatever reason. They would make Verserk regret kicking them out. Kotoka agreed with a veeeeeeh. Mochizuki also had no idea why he was in the main event, but himself, Doi, and that little bald dude were going to win.
> 
> Kagetora asked for some time after his win. Since losing the Twin Gate he hasn’t had a goal. Today he found one. Eita & the Brave Gate. He has challenged for the Brave Gate 8 times. He has lost 8 times. He wants it more than anything. He asked Eita to accept his challenge. Eita said he and everyone here knows what Kagetora is capable of. But 8 challenges and 8 losses? That is awful. However, it would be worse to be the guy who Kagetora finally beats. It won’t be him. He accepted the challenge.
> 
> Doi challenged YAMATO again after the main event. He has been patiently waiting for a response. His patience was running out. Gaora was here. the press was here. Give an answer. YAMATO apologized for making him wait for so long. His answer was yes. He waited until now, because this is Kyushu. The only suitable place for this match to happen was also in Kyushu. 12/25, Fukuoka Kokusai Center. Final Gate. Dream Gate Championship. YAMATO vs. Naruki Doi. They agreed to a straight up, fair match. YAMATO told him the result would be the same as 6 years ago. A YAMATO win.


*So Doi Darts returns, Veteran Army faces off against the new young guys, Shingo & T-Hawk vs. CIMA & Dragon Kid for the Twin Gate, Eita/Kagetora for the Brave Gate, & Doi/YAMATO for the Dream Gate is all gonna happen next month.

Man, I love Dragon Gate.







*


----------



## Dead Seabed

Did anyone else catch Sanada's TKO on Nagata during the day 2 of Tag League? He straight up RVD-ed the old bastard :bahgawd


----------



## Flik

When it's your birthday and your present is that thing you were denied last year.


----------



## GetDown

On this day: November 22


----------



## El Dandy

Haven't been watching the Global League cause ain't nobody got time for that, but the final is MiSu vs New NOAH Savior Kitamiya


----------



## Dead Seabed

El Dandy said:


> Haven't been watching the Global League cause ain't nobody got time for that, but the final is MiSu vs New NOAH Savior Kitamiya


You haven't missed much except a couple of fine movez.


----------



## Bland

Ive just read that Minoru Suzuki won the Global League and will challenge Katsuhiko Nakajima for GHC heavy weight championship on Dec 2 at NOAH Korakuen Hall. Should be an awesome match but whats even more interesting is that Suzuki demanded Loser Leaves.

Im hoping it means that we might get Shibata vs the loser at Wrestle Kingdom 11 for the NEVER Championship. Would be excellent hard hitting match against either Minoru Suzuki or Katsuhiko Nakajima.


----------



## Dead Seabed

Bland said:


> Ive just read that Minoru Suzuki won the Global League and will challenge Katsuhiko Nakajima for GHC heavy weight championship on Dec 2 at NOAH Korakuen Hall. Should be an awesome match but whats even more interesting is that Suzuki demanded Loser Leaves.
> 
> Im hoping it means that we might get Shibata vs the loser at Wrestle Kingdom 11 for the NEVER Championship. Would be excellent hard hitting match against either Minoru Suzuki or Katsuhiko Nakajima.


God I hope Suzuki loses, just so I can have him back in NJPW and in that match against Shibata :mark:

NEVER scene needs new faces. Enough of Honma/Ishii/Makabe/Shibata.


----------



## El Dandy

Remember when it seemed like the end game was Suzuki/Marufuji with the stip that NOAH itself was on the line?

:mj4


----------



## Flik

The tournament to crown the new ICE×∞ Champion reach it's semi-finals and will be conclude on December 31 at the Korakuen Hall: Tsukasa Fujimoto vs Tsukushi and Kurumi Hiiragi vs Risa Sera. The winners face off on the main event to decide the new champion.

BTW, I think my favorite should be obvious :becky



Ps: Fuck you and good bye, Suzuki (the character, not the performer), don't forget to bring all your stooges with you (except KSE).


----------



## Cipher

Bland said:


> Ive just read that Minoru Suzuki won the Global League and will challenge Katsuhiko Nakajima for GHC heavy weight championship on Dec 2 at NOAH Korakuen Hall. Should be an awesome match but whats even more interesting is that Suzuki demanded Loser Leaves.
> 
> Im hoping it means that we might get Shibata vs the loser at Wrestle Kingdom 11 for the NEVER Championship. Would be excellent hard hitting match against either Minoru Suzuki or Katsuhiko Nakajima.


I'm reading that he is possibly going to All Japan, though. Has anyone else seen that?

Still, Suzuki-gun should have been aborted a while ago...


----------



## Vårmakos

Cipher said:


> Still, Suzuki-gun should have been aborted a while ago...


Fuck outta here.

Bushiroad is out of NOAH so the result should be a foregone conclusion.

I look forward to seeing Taichi, Despy and TAKA as NEVER Trios Champs.


----------



## HOJO

Flik said:


> The tournament to crown the new ICE×∞ Champion reach it's semi-finals and will be conclude on December 31 at the Korakuen Hall: Tsukasa Fujimoto vs Tsukushi and Kurumi Hiiragi vs Risa Sera. The winners face off on the main event to decide the new champion.
> 
> BTW, I think my favorite should be obvious :becky
> 
> 
> 
> Ps: Fuck you and good bye, Suzuki (the character, not the performer), don't forget to bring all your stooges with you (except KSE).


It's gonna be Tsukushi/Kurumi for Ice Ribbon to once again embarrass every other joshi fed on the last day of 2016 and revolutionize the game


----------



## Vårmakos

WE GOTTA MAKE SERA LOOK REALLY STRONG


----------



## Flik

HOJO said:


> It's gonna be Tsukushi/Kurumi for Ice Ribbon to once again embarrass every other joshi fed on the last day of 2016 and revolutionize the game


That is the best matchup if either are winning - Kurumi beating Tsukasa would be a deja vu from last year (one could say her beating Tsukushi qwould be too, but at least they are tag partners) and Tsukushi beating Risa would be nothing new either. On the other hand, if Risa is winning, it HAS to be against Tsukka since she's a much bigger deal than Tsukushi and due to their match in July.

And Tsukasa shouldn't win, PERIOD.



Vårmakos said:


> WE GOTTA MAKE SERA LOOK REALLY STRONG


By having her repeatedly getting her ass handed to her for 1 hour? Works for me :hbkshrug


----------



## Vårmakos

It could be Tsukushi/Kurumi, but that's a match that has already happened last year and I get the feeling that they would want to save it for later into Tsukushi's reign. I think Sera could be making it to the finals because she's been booked relatively strong all year and, even though she won't win, it will make her look even stronger since she's clearly their next ace (best physique, tallest member of the roster, daughter of a mayor; ace material). 

Tsukushi and Sera haven't had a singles match against each other in 2 years, and Sera has never pinned Tsukushi so there would be something of a backstory if those two made the finals.



Flik said:


> By having her repeatedly getting her ass handed to her for 1 hour? Works for me


Implying Risa isn't a deprived death match mark who enjoyed every second of that, and she got a timeout against Abby after hitting her finisher.. that's basically a victory.


----------



## Flik

Vårmakos said:


> It could be Tsukushi/Kurumi, but that's a match that has already happened last year and I get the feeling that they would want to save it for later into Tsukushi's reign. I think Sera could be making it to the finals because she's been booked relatively strong all year and, even though she won't win, it will make her look even stronger since she's clearly their next ace (best physique, tallest member of the roster, daughter of a mayor; ace material).
> 
> Tsukushi and Sera haven't had a singles match against each other in 2 years, and Sera has never pinned Tsukushi so there would be something of a backstory if those two made the finals.


Actually, if Tsukushi winning is the plan the best way to do it would've been the rematch with Tsukka on the finals, I don't think the other matchups have the same impact. Since that's not possible anymore, I'd choose a match with Kurumi over Risa on the finals exactly because of their match last year, where she could avenge her loss.

As for Sera as the next Ace, I don't think there's a better moment to pull the trigger than now. The title loss to Tsukasa Fujimoto (who's been talking about "entrusting all" to her), the promise to defeat the "absolute champion", the hour long deathmatch and the respect earned from the DMs veterans, and the possibility of going to the finals against the Ace of the company (the person who trained her, whom she has never beaten before)... I feel like most of the momentum would be gone if they try to do it after Ribbonmania, the biggest show of the year after the anniversary show; she would have to either beat a champion with a really short reign or wait forever to build the momentum back.

And besides, there's no bigger way to push a new Ace than defeating the current Ace at her best, a victory over Tsukka is much bigger right now that she's undefeated since March last year than it would be if she takes a loss in this tournament. It did wonders for Kurumi when she ended her almost 2 year title reign.

I feel like I'm just rambling at this point, better stop for now :rusev



> Implying Risa isn't a deprived death match mark who enjoyed every second of that, and she got a timeout against Abby after hitting her finisher.. that's basically a victory.


Never implied anything, you have to really love deathmatches if you're willing to let someone make you bleed from the top of your head, let alone all the other stuff with barbed wire boards, fluorecent lamps and igakuri lol

I love the finish, such a nice call back to the match last year.


----------



## Cipher

Hearing 6,500 for All Japan's show. They also apparently sold out the most expensive seats months ago...nice.

Just waiting to watch it to drop on the award winning Real Hero Network.

Honestly, if you look at where they were last year compared to now, I think Jun has a case for booker of the year.


----------



## Vårmakos

IKEMEN proved to be the most over guy on the show. Craziness. Gedo should poach him.

Those last three matches fucking ruled. 

I fucking knew those old men would get the belts. :mj2

Also, that number is INSANELY inflated. There's no way.


----------



## Cipher

Vårmakos said:


> IKEMEN proved to be the most over guy on the show. Craziness. Gedo should poach him.
> 
> Those last three matches fucking ruled.
> 
> I fucking knew those old men would get the belts. :mj2
> 
> Also, that number is INSANELY inflated. There's no way.


Oh yeah, it's definitely papered, but the photo is still nice to look at


----------



## GetDown

On this day, 6 years ago: *Hiroshi Tanahashi & Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi defeated Davey Richards & Tetsuya Naito & Yujiro Takahashi in a 6-Person Tag Match*


----------



## El Dandy

Kento is what a new ace is supposed to be. Okada take note ya geek


----------



## NakNak

What matches from the AJPW show should I watch, guys?
First time watching current AJPW btw, I heard good things about the latest show


----------



## Lariatoh!

El Dandy said:


> Kento is what a new ace is supposed to be. Okada take note ya geek


He's had such a great year. I thought Suwama would take the belt off him, so he could then chase it to regain it, but looks like he's the Ace. Suw hasn't been great since he came back. So Kento is going to keep carrying the company. I just don't know who he goes up against next. Maybe a rematch with Suw, but after that Kento has sort of beat just about everyone.


----------



## Vårmakos

ZOOS.


----------



## Cipher

Finally, a good picture.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804246288447307776


----------



## Dead Seabed

You plebs better jump off that Kento bandwagon before you get derailed by a true ACE performance at WK.

kada


----------



## El Dandy

Strange Fashion said:


> You plebs better jump off that Kento bandwagon before you get derailed by a true ACE performance at WK.












the ACE most definitely will have one heck of a performance when he makes Naito 0-34 in Dome singles matches


----------



## Corey

Oh god... feed me more?


----------



## HOJO

This group's gotta fucking die already


----------



## Cipher

Fuck the Bullet Club. And no, I don't think they're bringing in anymore foreigners.

Ryota Hama confirmed.

Is it just me or does the buzz surrounding WK seem lower this year?


----------



## Bland

I wonder when they will be revealed? Im guessing the finals of World Tag League as its the next live show on njpw world. 

Im guessing its probably Ryback this time as foreigners work better as Bullet Club reveal and i reckon Ryback could do well in njpw. 

Also, i wonder if they'll kick out any dead weight before the group gets to large? Takahashi & Bone Solider need to go. Not fussed on Chase Owens either unless he becomes their Jr division and Hangman page can stay in roh. Kenny, Bucks, Guerillas, Fale & a new "monster" kinda works as either of the big men can enter NEVER & IC picture post WK.


----------



## Vårmakos

Suzukigun is out of NOAH. Sugiura turned on Suzuki, and it looks like Desperado and Kanemaru are leaving the stable as well. Killer Elite Squad are still the tag champs and will be defending their belts tomorrow against Shiozaki & Taniguchi so that will probably be the stable's 'farewell' show.


----------



## El Dandy

Oh Bullet Club :lmao

How has Kenny even been doing post G1?

Literally the last time I saw him was beating Goto in the Final. Is he at least looking like a star? Are the Buck's still getting their shit in and interfering in his matches? Does he still look like Janitor Jim Duggan with the trash can and broom?

Gonna laugh/cry when MiSu doesn't come back after serving his 2 year sentence in NOAH


----------



## Genking48

Fucking Bullet Club, please stop, I want off.

Anyways, Dragon Gate results, it's time for *DOI DARTS!*

source: iheartdg.com


> *FANTASTIC GATE KICKOFF
> 12/01/2016
> Tokyo, Korakuen Hall
> 1850 Attendance*
> *1. *Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Jimmy Susumu{W}, Jimmy Kanda (13:25 Mugen) YAMATO, BxB Hulk, Yosuke♡Santa Maria{L}
> *2. *Kaito Ishida (10:59 Hurricane Kick) Takehiro Yamamura
> *3. *Cyber Kong (7:49 Cyber Bomb) Kzy
> *4. *CIMA, Dragon Kid, Gamma, Masaaki Mochizuki{W}, Don Fujii (16:48 Low Spinkick to the Face) Ben-K, Shun Skywalker, Hyou Watanabe{L}, Yuki Yoshioka, Katsumi Takashima
> *5. *Eita{W}, Big R Shimizu (16:28 Numero Uno) Jimmy Kagetora{L}, Ryo “Jimmy” Saito
> *6. *Shingo Takagi, T-Hawk{W}, El Lindaman (23:23 Night Ride) Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, Kotoka{L}
> 
> CIMA & Over Generation greeted the fans. There was only one month left in the year. He talked about the weather, and the upcoming Final Gate show. CK-1 will be facing Takagi & T-Hawk there. But that is in the future. Right now, they are back in Korakuen Hall and there was an important match coming up right now. He asked Ishida & Yamamura to talk about it. Yamamura said that he has won their prior singles matches, and he wasn’t about to let that streak end. Ishida promised to get his first win over his peer. After gaining the win, he thanked Yamamura. He hoped they can fight each other from time to time in the future.
> 
> Mochizuki told the new generation that this was their first taste of how difficult and painful the life of a pro wrestler is. But it can also be really fun, can’t it? He looked forward to their progression. Ben-K vowed to surpass the veterans some day. Shun wasn’t going to forget this loss. Takashima noted this was actually his debut match. They couldn’t take out the Veterans today, but they will do it sooner than later. Yoshioka was aiming for no less than the Dream Gate. Hyou actually thought they had a chance today. They didn’t. It sucks. He wants to do this match again soon, and the result will be different.
> 
> CIMA individually praised each one. They are the ones that will carry this company that the veterans created. They are the valuable treasure that will help guide Dragon Gate into the future. Welcome. He offered a handshake, but was once again rejected.
> 
> Verserk berated Kotoka. Doi interjected, telling Lindaman that he looked pretty worse for wear himself. But that wasn’t important. What was important was the real main event. It was time for Doi Darts. He called the roster out. This time the board was adorned with Christmas lights. The Doi Darts Christmas Illumination Edition would select a 10 man tag team match for the main event of the 12/20 Korakuen Hall show. In the end, the red corner selections were “brother” YASSHI, Jimmy Susumu, Jimmy K-ness J.K.S., Yosuke Santa Maria, & Yuki Yoshioka. The blue corner will be Hyou Watanabe, Monday Ryu, Don Fujii, Punch Tominaga, & Jimmy Kanda.
> 
> Doi admitted that this was….not a good main event. He forced himself & YAMATO into the match to add some star power.
> 
> Horiguchi got Tominaga on the phone. Tominaga was thankful for the chance, and thanked the kid who hit his tile.
> Maria said that unit affiliations meant nothing here, so everyone should be ready. Lovelyyyyyyyyyy!
> Susumu said this was his first time being picked in a Doi Darts. He was looking forward to it, despite the guys in the match.
> Yoshioka was going to main event Korakuen Hall only a few months into his career. Even with 11 others in the match, he promised to stand out.
> Hyou essentially said the same thing.
> Mondai Ryu warned the others on his team not to hold him back.
> Fujii provoked YAMATO, who noted he was on his team. YAMATO said he would be the usual cool YAMATO.
> Kanda noted this was his 3rd straight Doi Darts main event.
> Doi promised a spectacular main event for the final Korakuen Hall match of 2016.
> 
> *12/20/2016
> Tokyo, Korakuen Hall*
> _-Doi Darts Christmas Special 12 Man Tag Team Match:_ “brother” YASSHI, Jimmy Susumu, Jimmy K-ness J.K.S., Yosuke Santa Maria, Yuki Yoshioka, Naruki Doi vs. Hyou Watanabe, Monday Ryu, Don Fujii, Punch Tominaga, Jimmy Kanda, YAMATO


----------



## Vårmakos

Scratch that part about Kanemaru and Despy leaving Suzukigun and thank puroresuspirit for inaccurate reporting. I guess we can expect Kanemaru in New Japan soon.


----------



## seabs

*So NOAH spent 2 years building up this Suzuki Gun angle and it ended with them drawing 1,100 fans in Korakuen Hall on a Friday night main evented by Suzuki/Nakajima Loser Leaves Town for the Title. And they could barely fill Korakuen half up. *


----------



## Cipher

I don't want anymore gaijin, but Bully Ray tweeted and then deleted that Tama Tonga and Camancho's other brother, Taula, has been signed by NJPW. The Taula dude went to his school. I'd guess that's the new BC member Kenny is talking about.

Edit: the dude is huge. It has to be who he's talking about. Ugh.


----------



## Vårmakos

Are there any more members of the Tonga family we need to worry about?


----------



## Vårmakos

Balance has been restored. Puro is safe now.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

So Block B, do we think it'll be Honma and Makabe, or Ishii and Goto?


----------



## Even Flow

Corey said:


> Oh god... feed me more?


Nope.



Spoiler



It's apparently going to be Cody Rhodes


----------



## Corey

Oh... well then.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Even Flow said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's apparently going to be Cody Rhodes


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805963037911855104
Shibata burying Goto for no reason.


----------



## Corey

Sounds like the build for another match at Wrestle Kingdom.


----------



## El Dandy

fuck off Cody Rhodes and fuck your stupid list

They are so gonna do Shibata/Cody at the Dome (or Goto/Shibata again which I would much rather see eventhough that match makes Okada/Tana seem fresh as a daisy)


----------



## Cipher

Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805963037911855104
> Shibata burying Goto for no reason.


90% sure either Yoshi Hashi or Gedo himself said something similar a few months ago. Can't remember who.

Also, fuck off Cody.


----------



## Dead Seabed

Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805963037911855104
> Shibata burying Goto for no reason.


Any reason to bury Goto is a good reason.

Also yay Cody wait no lol fuck the lil twerp.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Cody trading suplexes & strikes with Shibata at the Dome :mj2


----------



## Bland

Would prefer Cody in the IC division rather than the NEVER Championship as he doesn't fit the strong style. He's a fresh face for the Bullet Club who can do a great match so thats a huge plus.


----------



## Corey

Does anyone know what happened to the English version of the New Japan site? It's disappeared.


----------



## El Dandy

I'm holding out hope they just stick Cody in a Bullet Club 6-man tag like they did with Jarrett.

I was joking at first a few months ago, but really icky feeling we are gonna get a pure waste of a Shibata Dome match. Give him Sanada, or MiSu, or Goto, or Sakuraba, or Go, or Marufuji, or Elgin (is he still alive?). Anybody but Cody. Please.


----------



## Vårmakos

It's 100% going to be Goto.


----------



## Cipher

Dome attendance should be interesting this year. I think they'll do 25K, but announce/paper it to 35K.

Last year's was pretty pitiful.


----------



## A - ROB

If Cody Rhodes is the new BC member it'll be a disappointment since the BC is way past it's peak now.


----------



## Corey

Well, the tag division has went all the way back full circle. The Tag League Final will be Makabe & Honma vs. Tonga & Loa. Have we not seen this before...


----------



## El Dandy

I swear this is the only thread on this site that fucks up and doesn't show new posts :lmao this has been happening all year where you go to see the most recent post and you can't

Thread is broken


----------



## Lariatoh!

New thread then - just in time for Christmas!!


----------



## Corey

El Dandy said:


> I swear this is the only thread on this site that fucks up and doesn't show new posts :lmao this has been happening all year where you go to see the most recent post and you can't
> 
> Thread is broken


Yeah that happens for me at times. If you just hit reply you can look at the new posts at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## Bland

Its not very often that i wish njpw did a WWE style match but i would love to see a 4 corners elimination tag match between Guerillas vs tencozy vs gbh vs Ishii/Goto. I enjoyed all 4 in the Tag league (With both LIJ pairs) and a multi match would be a great way to include both tencozy & gbh at WK11. In my opinion though as i would prefer that than a throwaway huge tag match or spot in rumble. 0% chance of happening though.

Thinking Guerillas will win Tag league and face either Ishii & new Partner (has challenged with Yoshi already, fought with Gedo and lost tag league with Goto) or will be Tencozy since they defeated Guerillas in block match.


----------



## 777




----------



## Mr. Socko

Kamaitachi and Bushi to be the first native tag team in a long time to win the Jnr HW tag belts :mark:

Having either of them hold the Jnr Hw belt concurrently would be great too.


----------



## Dead Seabed

777 said:


>


Wow, I can't believe I'm hyped for Cody Rhodes :austin3


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Eh. I like Cody, so him being a BC member isn't THAT awful. But then again, I guess you can't get any worse than Bone Solider. :lol

The WTL finals was pretty solid, tbh. The main event picked up & got good towards the end, though I am not excited to see another fucking GoD/GBH match.*


----------



## antoniomare007

Goto challenged Shibata for the NEVER Title. Lazy Gedo is something else :lmao


----------



## Cipher

>this atrocious booking and signings


----------



## Corey

Kamaitachi is a perfect fit in LOS. Good call there. 'The American Nightmare' is a pretty cool name for Cody. We'll see how he fits in Japan. So the WK card is looking like this:

Okada/Omega
Naito/Tanahashi
KUSHIDA/Kamaitachi
Shibata/Goto
GBH/GoD
Young Bucks/RPG Vice

O'Reilly vs. Cole for the ROH Title has also been rumored. Don't know how Cody will debut. Assuming a 6 man tag but who knows. Nothing planned for Ishii atm and I don't see there being a "big" non title singles match unless it's maybe Cody vs. Ishii.


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807539834617090048
Kamaitachi just cut backstage promo of the year and I didn't understand a word.


----------



## The Nuke

I guess the biggest take away from the tournament, which was fun, is that GOD have finally found some traction.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Kamitachi seems like a great fit for LIJ but leave it at that. We don't want to be throwing a hat and a t-shirt at everyone.


----------



## Vårmakos

WK press conference is happening right now, newly announced matches are:
ROH World Championship: Kyle O'Reilly (C) vs. Adam Cole
Cody Rhodes vs. Juice Robinson
Tiger Mask W (Kota Ibushi) vs. Tiger the Dark
NEVER Openweight 6-Man Championship gauntlet

Singles match at WK usually lead to something so they're probably giving Cody a big push to the main event. I like Cody, but I pray they aren't going to give him the AJ Styles push.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808195738635300864


----------



## Cipher

Yeesh. That's an awful card. KUSHIDA vs The Time Bomb is the only match that I'm actually excited about. Natio/Tanahashi will probably be great, but Naito needs this. Tanahashi is still my favorite wrestler in the world/one of my favorites in general, but I really hope Naito wins this one. 

I may joke about disliking Okada, but I don't really hate him. I do think he can be bland at times, though. Omega on the other hand?...I've never liked him. I think they're making a huge mistake going all in on him like this. I don't think it was a coincidence that this happened after he looked in WWE's direction like he did.

Booking an unknown Cody Rhodes vs another gaijin in Juice Robinson makes no sense to me. 

The ROH title match will get crickets, but the fans may pop for Kyle.

The IWGP Tag Title match looks unbelievably god awful, but Makabe needs to be on the card somewhere seeing as he's one of their most popular guys.

Don't care about the Junior tag belts.

Tiger Mask W vs Tiger Dark should be interesting.

Hope to see some legends in the Rumble! I'll keep hoping for Chono :vince7

The six man match should be fun.

Shibata and Goto should be fine, but I feel like it was a waste to book this match again.

I really don't see this card drawing well at all to be honest.


----------



## Genking48

Sounds like a show that is not worth the hassle of watching tbh.


----------



## El Dandy

Card is a mess. Expectations are very low, so it will no doubt over-deliver... so yeah I guess there is that.

Very disappointed to see what Evil, Sanada, and Ishii are doing. Especially Evil and Sanada.

My interest in NJPW is at a low point. Hopefully New Year Dash will do something for me cause the Dome show certainly isn't.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Is Cody really that much of an unknown in Japan? WWE is big enough there and he's had a long tenure there plus he's Dusty's kid.


----------



## El Dandy

The McMansion's Tramp said:


> Is Cody really that much of an unknown in Japan? WWE is big enough there and he's had a long tenure there plus he's Dusty's kid.


IDK if unknown is the right word, but I think him being a former WWE boy means more to Kidani than it does to the actual fans. Him being Dusty's son means something, tho.

I can't for the life of me get why some people are thinking he's gonna set the world on fire. Don't get me wrong, Cody is innocuous so long as he's in an appropriate spot (like the MVP spot). However, I'm reading that some think he's gonna be some mega star because AJ Styles did it. What am I missing here with Cody?

I know things were lukewarm for AJ when he came in, but Cody Rhodes is no AJ Styles. AJ has more talent in his toenail than Cody could ever dream to have. As Chris Charlton pointed out: AJ made his debut attacking the champ; Cody made his debut in a video package before intermission at the tag league.


----------



## Corey

Everyone will forget about how lackluster the card looked once Okada/Omega and Tanahashi/Naito put on the first MOTYCs of the new year and everyone drools all over them and throws out a bunch of stars around, etc etc.

For real though, this is what always happens. :lol

I actually think the card looks good. KUSHIDA/Kamaitachi should be great, Cody's facing JUICE, 6 man gauntlet could be fun (but probably won't so who knows), and I'm definitely excited for O'Reilly/Cole. Could do without the other bunch of rematches, but they're just extra stuff at this point. Not what anyone is really watching for.


----------



## El Dandy

Yeah like always the show will be remembered by the top matches. Both matches really need to be straight 1 v 1 and I'm not all that confident it happens. For the love of mike I hope the Bucks or LOS don't come back out. I'm not overly optimistic Naito breaks his dome L streak, but he needs this W so bad and it needs to be clean. 

I won't be upset if Goto beats Shibata because anything to get the NEVER off of him is fine with me.

Forgot about O'Reilly/Cole. Eventhough I do agree with Cipher that it will probably be as a cold as Elgin/Lethal last year, it should still be a solid match.

Hopefully they leave the thumbtacks home and don't make it an Abyss tribute match like their match last weekend.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

El Dandy said:


> IDK if unknown is the right word, but I think him being a former WWE boy means more to Kidani than it does to the actual fans. Him being Dusty's son means something, tho.
> 
> I can't for the life of me get why some people are thinking he's gonna set the world on fire. Don't get me wrong, Cody is innocuous so long as he's in an appropriate spot (like the MVP spot). However, I'm reading that some think he's gonna be some mega star because AJ Styles did it. What am I missing here with Cody?
> 
> I know things were lukewarm for AJ when he came in, but Cody Rhodes is no AJ Styles. AJ has more talent in his toenail than Cody could ever dream to have. As Chris Charlton pointed out: AJ made his debut attacking the champ; Cody made his debut in a video package before intermission at the tag league.


I don't think people are expecting him to set the wrestling world on fire, at least not most people, only that he'll achieve significantly greater success elsewhere than he did in the E. I know it's still too early to tell for certain, but I think he's already well on his way there. 

But I agree, he's good, but not quite in the same league as AJ.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807539834617090048
> Kamaitachi just cut backstage promo of the year and I didn't understand a word.


That's gold, Jerry, gold!


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

El Dandy said:


> IDK if unknown is the right word, but I think him being a former WWE boy means more to Kidani than it does to the actual fans. Him being Dusty's son means something, tho.
> 
> I can't for the life of me get why some people are thinking he's gonna set the world on fire. Don't get me wrong, Cody is innocuous so long as he's in an appropriate spot (like the MVP spot). However, I'm reading that some think he's gonna be some mega star because AJ Styles did it. What am I missing here with Cody?
> 
> I know things were lukewarm for AJ when he came in, but Cody Rhodes is no AJ Styles. AJ has more talent in his toenail than Cody could ever dream to have. As Chris Charlton pointed out: AJ made his debut attacking the champ; Cody made his debut in a video package before intermission at the tag league.


A lot of people following Cody are WWE fans, and they're following him outside the WWE because he's a WWE guy. I don't think people are well versed on how good guys are outside of the WWE. I think realistically, he isn't going to be a huge star. He's never shown that he is, but he's shown he's competent and can work with a lot of people.


----------



## Cipher

Does anyone happen to have a high quality download link to Tanahashi's theme? As in not just ripped off YouTube, cause YT audio is 128 kbps no matter what. I had a high quality version of it before my computer died, but when it did, I lost everything :/ 

Now I can't find anywhere to download it again.


----------



## Genking48

Genking48 said:


> Fucking Bullet Club, please stop, I want off.
> 
> Anyways, Dragon Gate results, it's time for *DOI DARTS!*
> 
> source: iheartdg.com


If people wanna watch the joy of Doi Darts!





12:45 why Yoshino, why :flair


----------



## Zatiel

Can someone please translate whatever he said to her? I'm ignorant and already grinning.


----------



## Genking48

Zatiel said:


> Can someone please translate whatever he said to her? I'm ignorant and already grinning.


According to a reddit user


> He asked her what her favorite subject in school was and she told him the she didn't go to school. He made a joke about her being kicked out of kindergarten which made her cry.


----------



## Corey

*2016 Tokyo Sports Award Winners*

・ Best Wrestler Award : *Tetsuya Naito* (NJPW)
~ The leader of “Los Ingobernables de Japón”. He won the IWGP Heavyweight belt in April of this year and won the NEW JAPAN CUP 2016 as well. He ends the year by holding the IWGP Intercontinental Championship.

・ Match of the Year Award : *Naomichi Marufuji vs. Kazuchika Okada* (NJPW - G1 : A BLOCK), 7/18 in Sapporo
~ Noted as a remarkable match that set the bar for the remainder of the years G1 CLIMAX. Both men put everyone on the line as they have earned the big honor as a result. This marks the third consecutive year for Okada to win this award and the first time in 8 years for Marufuji.

・ Best Tag Team Award : *Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi* (BJW)
~ Noted as one of the best tag teams in Japan today. The Strong Big Japan combination has dominated Big Japan and even All Japan this year. As they recently came out of holding the AJPW World Tag belts.

・ Outstanding Performance Award : *Kento Miyahara* (AJPW)
~ The youngest, and current reigning, Triple Crown Heavyweight Champion. Miyahara has driven himself to be the leading wrestler in All Japan today by overcoming every challenger, let alone challenge, that has been set before him. In November he bested the Ace of All Japan Suwama to secure himself his own claim to the title.

・ Fighting Spirit Award : *Katsuhiko Nakajima* (NOAH)
~ The current reigning GHC Heavyweight Champion. He joined NOAH this year and became the man to complete eliminate the Suzuki-gun invasion. First defeating Sugiura to win the belt in October and then defeating Suzuki himself just this month. Nakajima looks poised to defend the honor of NOAH.

・ Technique Award : *Kenny Omega* (NJPW)
~ The current leader of BULLET CLUB and G1 CLIMAX 2016 winner. He became the first foreigner to win the league let alone in his first ever appearance in the G1 itself.

・ Rookie of the Year Award : *Chihiro Hashimoto* (Sendai Girls)
~ She debuted in October of 2015 and in a years time managed to upset her teacher Meiko Satomura to become the current Sendai Girls World Champion.

・ Joshi Wrestler of the Year : *Io Shirai* (Stardom)
~ A second consecutive year award win for her.

・ Special Achievement Award : *Hayabusa*
~ A special honor indeed to the late Hayabusa as he passed away back on March 3 of this year.


----------



## Cipher

That's pretty much exactly as I predicted. They love the cross promotion stuff, so I figured it'd be one of the Okada/Marufuji matches. I do find it funny that they chose the one where Okada got whipped like a bitch, though lol

I'm going to assume Kenny is in character on Twitter, but I dunno why he's whining about this. He'd be crazy to expect any of those other awards.


----------



## El Dandy

I guess they're sending Yoshi Tatsu to CMLL

We've seen what going to Mexico did for Nakamura and Naito, I am less optimistic it works out for Yoshi like it did for them but who knows!

tbh they should've sent Goto instead lel


----------



## Vårmakos

AJ Styles didn't get any awards from Tokyo Sports. They're clearly bias towards gaijin, Omega was lucky to get anything. 

WWE was basically an extended excursion for Toshi Yatsu so I'm not expecting anything, either. Maybe this is just an excuse to give him a new gimmick.


----------



## HOJO

Aww shit bruh another joshi TV drama coming


----------



## Genking48

HOJO said:


> Aww shit bruh another joshi TV drama coming

























More hyped for this than WrestleKingdom

Prepare for some most likely shit acting by kawai girls, seems to be a serious show unlike their comedy show with Mechaike


Shame that Kuramochi Asuka left the group before the could do this as she's a huge wrestling fan.

She should have an appearance with her idol Kobashi


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809724947337596928
Explain this.


----------



## Cipher

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809764409409052672:hogan

Wonder if this and the new black attire means anything.


----------



## The High King

Road to tokyo dome was a dull card.
some kind of surprising results with juicegetting the pin for his win {and makabe and honma} against the GOD and bone soldier.
Thought bone soldier would be the one eating the pin, instead it was tongo eating the pin.
LIJ against Tencosy and Findlay a decent watch
Omega in the comedy tights a sign of a rubbish match as usual.
Goto and Shibata attempts at wrestling up in their tag match sucked.
Main event was decent

Good to know tastu is going to mexico and we won't have to watch him 
now if only he would take a few more with him.


----------



## The High King

Night 2 of road to tokyo dome a far better show
even nagata and nakanishi had a decent bout.
okada going throw a small table in the aftermatch shenanigans.


----------



## Headliner

test


----------



## Cipher

They added Ishii and Yano to the tag match rendering the tournament pointless. 

I assume they had to put them in there to mask GOD's go away heat.


----------



## Cipher




----------



## Genking48

Seeing as #1 was posted here


----------



## Flik

I'd like to bring this quote back because...



Vårmakos said:


> WE GOTTA MAKE SERA LOOK REALLY STRONG


... It's funny how the build up for her match with Kurumi (and the rest of the tournament) is doing the opposite lol 

Tsukka vs Tsukushi had a fairly balanced build up with neither getting a direct victory over the other. On the other hand, Kurumi won every single encounter with Sera. While the former 3 have been protect outside of the Tournament build up, Sera took a pinfall from Miyako Matsumoto of all people. It does rises her chance of beating Kurumi because that's how this kind of booking goes - something I wish promotions stopped using because it either makes the result too predictable or buries the loser for the time being - but makes her the underdog in a match against a 16 year old girl, which is kind of odd (and I'd argue that she would be the underdog too against the 4'8 girl that looks 12 because she has never beaten her).


----------



## Cipher

What's everyone looking forward to the most at WK? It's Tana/Naito for me, but I really hope Tana does the job here even though I know in my heart Naito is losing


----------



## Vårmakos

Flik said:


> I'd like to bring this quote back because...
> 
> 
> 
> ... It's funny how the build up for her match with Kurumi (and the rest of the tournament) is doing the opposite lol
> 
> Tsukka vs Tsukushi had a fairly balanced build up with neither getting a direct victory over the other. On the other hand, Kurumi won every single encounter with Sera. While the former 3 have been protect outside of the Tournament build up, Sera took a pinfall from Miyako Matsumoto of all people. It does rises her chance of beating Kurumi because that's how this kind of booking goes - something I wish promotions stopped using because it either makes the result too predictable or buries the loser for the time being - but makes her the underdog in a match against a 16 year old girl, which is kind of odd (and I'd argue that she would be the underdog too against the 4'8 girl that looks 12 because she has never beaten her).


There's also hoss powerhouse Maika Ozaki who was jobbing endlessly to tiny little girls until yesterday -- that's just how Ice Ribbon rolls. 

As for the booking, Yuuka also looked very strong against Sera during their title feud. She went over in every encounter leading into the match and even pinned the champion directly, but the feud ultimately ended in a Sera victory. It'll just make her look that much stronger when she finally puts Kurumi away. I'm kind of expecting her to win the whole thing now.


----------



## DomoDaDude

Cipher said:


> They added Ishii and Yano to the tag match rendering the tournament pointless.
> 
> I assume they had to put them in there to mask GOD's go away heat.


Ishii deserves a singles match, they're idiots for not booking him against Marufuji or Shiozaki.

Or even against a returning Suzuki.


----------



## Flik

Vårmakos said:


> There's also hoss powerhouse Maika Ozaki who was jobbing endlessly to tiny little girls until yesterday -- that's just how Ice Ribbon rolls.
> 
> As for the booking, Yuuka also looked very strong against Sera during their title feud. She went over in every encounter leading into the match and even pinned the champion directly, but the feud ultimately ended in a Sera victory. It'll just make her look that much stronger when she finally puts Kurumi away. I'm kind of expecting her to win the whole thing now.


Well, Ozaki isn't that much bigger than everyone else and she's only a year and a half experienced, it's pretty normal to lose so much so early in one's career.

On Sera winning, I'm keeping hope on the fact that:

1) Sera will look just like the other girls Kurumi murdered during the build up if she loses in the end;
2) Kurumi still looks like a beast if she loses, as in "finally someone took down the monster";
3) Tsukasa vs Tsukushi on the finals would the perfect way to give the title to Tsuksuhi due to their recent time limit draw but they didn't went with that;
4) Putting the title back on Tsukka makes no sense due to how her last reign went and ended; 
5) During the post-show promos, the teens (Tsukushi and Kurumi) mostly talk about how they are going to be the next champion (at one point Tsukushi flat out said she's tired of Tsukasa Fujimoto always at the top), while the adults (Tsukka and Risa) mostly talk about the future of Ice Ribbon and in what way winning the championship could benefit the promotion.
6) Risa's gravure DVD is coming next month! Let's put the belt around dem curves! (ok, this one is not serious... mostly)


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs

Yo I haven't watched any wrestling at all since Power Struggle and I gotta say, I'm actually pretty fuckin stoked for WK. Will definitely catch it in the middle of the night. I mean yeah I think Ishii and Shibata could be doing better things but I think the card will deliver hard


----------



## Genking48

*Final Gate!*









Credit as always goes out to the fanstatic Jae of iheartdg.com


> _*12/25/2016
> Fukuoka, Fukuoka Kokusai Center
> The Final Gate 2016
> 7600 Attendance*_
> *1. *Jimmy K-ness J.K.S., “Hollywood” Stalker Ichikawa, Yosuke♡Santa Maria{W} (6:11 Neraiuchi) Gamma, Punch Tominaga{L}, Shachihoko BOY
> *2. *Bxb Hulk, Kzy{W} (10:57 Elbow Smash) Jimmy Susumu, Big R Shimizu{L}
> *3. *Masaaki Mochizuki, Don Fujii{W} (12:03 HIMEI) Takehiro Yamamura{L}, Kaito Ishida
> *4. *Open the Brave Gate Championship Match: Eita (11:34 Salamander) Jimmy Kagetora
> _*4th Defense_
> *5. *57th Open the Triangle Gate Champion Decision 3 Way Match: Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Ryo “Jimmy” Saito, Jimmy Kanda vs. Masato Yoshino, Kotoka, Ben-K vs. Cyber Kong, Mondai Ryu, El Lindaman
> -Susumu (Backslide) Cyber
> -Susumu (25:23 Jumbo no Kachi!) Kotoka
> _*The Jimmyz become the 57th champion team_
> *6. *Open the Twin Gate Championship Match: CIMA{W}, Dragon Kid (26:41 Meteora) Shingo Takagi, T-Hawk{L}
> _*1st Defense_
> *7.* Open the Dream Gate Championship Match: YAMATO (34:38 Gallaria) Naruki Doi
> _*2nd Defense_
> 
> YAMATO & Doi had their face to face interview after the second match. Doi was going to be a worthy challenger, and take it to the champion with everything he had. He give himself the greatest Christmas present of all. The Dream Gate title belt. YAMATO simply refused to lose in his final defense of 2016. There is a long history between the two of them. After going head to head, the final chapter would say that YAMATO was the better man.
> 
> The Jimmyz invited Horiguchi into the ring to join the championship celebration. Even though he wasn’t fighting with them, his spirit was. This makes him a part of the championship team.
> 
> CIMA was busted wide open by a Verserk box attack. He apologized afterwards. His keynote colour is usually blue, but today was is deep red. He mused that may mean he is in fact Santa Claus. Hopefully he brought happiness to all the kids watching today.
> 
> YAMATO thanked Doi for today. When the year started, together they were the greatest tag team the Twin Gate division had ever seen. Then, Doi conspired to kick him out of Verserk. He hasn’t quite forgiven him for his actions. But he owes a lot of his growth as a competitor to their time as a tag team. It is also because of that twist of fate that he stands here today as Dream Gate champion. Sometimes the best way for wrestlers to understand their rivals is to fight them. While he hasn’t forgiven him, after today he is willing to let it be in the past. The longest reigning Twin Gate champions of all time should end 2016 with a hand shake. Shake hands. Hand shake. Shake hands.
> Doi refused. He stumbled down the ramp to the entrance gate, where he was assisted by two mysterious, shrouded figures.
> 
> YAMATO was baffled and continued to request handshakes. Eventually he refocused and gave his closing speech. He was going to continue to carry both the title and the company into 2017 and beyond. He only had one thing left to say. In 2016 wasn’t he…no, wasn’t Dragon Gate just the coolest?


----------



## RyanPelley

Yoohoo fellas. I finally subscribed to New Japan World and I have a quick question. Is there a way to watch the events in full, or do I just have to play a match, go back and play the next match after?


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs

RyanPelley said:


> Yoohoo fellas. I finally subscribed to New Japan World and I have a quick question. Is there a way to watch the events in full, or do I just have to play a match, go back and play the next match after?


You have to find the videos that say "All Games" I think that's what their translation for "All Matches"


----------



## Cipher

Check the puroresu thread on /wooo

There's a guy giving out links to a shit ton of theme songs, some of which I can't even find on YT. And they're in 320 kbps quality.


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814754981723000832
Chono will be doing guest commentary at WK, for that one Chono guy.


----------



## Dead Seabed

Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814754981723000832
> Chono will be doing guest commentary at WK, for that one Chono guy.


I am also a Chono guy :angle


----------



## Genking48

Chono at WK11 and hopefully also at the yearly batsu game :mark:

Jurina and the other idols gotta learn





Bonus points for (I believe) Magnum Tokyo making an apperance.


----------



## Cipher

Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814754981723000832
> Chono will be doing guest commentary at WK, for that one Chono guy.


It me.

I dunno why anyone would pick the awful English commentary over Based Chono.

Magnum TOKYO (I assume in the Rumble?) and Scott Norton appearing means the Rumble is gonna be a sleeper hit.


----------



## Vårmakos

Vårmakos said:


> WE GOTTA MAKE SERA LOOK REALLY STRONG




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815074332749664256
WHO CALLED IT


----------



## Flik

Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815074332749664256
> WHO CALLED IT


Ribbonmania 2016 got 1108 people on Korakuen Hall. It's Ice Ribbon biggest crowd ever in that venue, the second best number ever behind the 10th anniversary show at 1552 (also from this year).

The best picture from the show:


----------



## Cipher

1,301 fans in Korakuen Hall for the AJPW show today. On a Monday afternoon with New Year's festivities, that's pretty impressive 

Onita worked the show, what a goddamn legend


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815002900715872260
Suzukigun have been teasing another invasion, or just a return to New Japan.


----------



## Corey

After Shibata & Goto kill each other at WK, they go to shake hands but Suzukigun comes out and lays waste to both of them. That way we can get Shibata vs. Suzuki in the future and a Shibata/Goto vs. KES tag somewhere too.

Strong BJ won the Big Japan Tag Titles today so Sekimoto is now a double champion in the company.


----------



## Bland

Corey said:


> After Shibata & Goto kill each other at WK, they go to shake hands but Suzukigun comes out and lays waste to both of them. That way we can get Shibata vs. Suzuki in the future and a Shibata/Goto vs. KES tag somewhere too.
> 
> Strong BJ won the Big Japan Tag Titles today so Sekimoto is now a double champion in the company.


^Great idea Corey as Shibata/Goto vs KES could work for the 1st New Beginning show with Shibata vs Suzuki being at either the 2nd New Beginning show or preferably saved for Invasion Attack co-main event.


----------



## El Dandy

what happens first:

MiSu comes back to New Japan

Omega vs. Ibushi

Shibata wins a tournament


----------



## Corey

El Dandy said:


> what happens first:
> 
> MiSu comes back to New Japan
> 
> Omega vs. Ibushi


Definitely the first.


----------



## El Dandy

Corey said:


> Definitely the first.


Just feels like we've been hoping for Suzuki to return for years and it never happens :lmao (wow he's been gone for 2-years now. Damn time flies)


----------



## Corey

El Dandy said:


> Just feels like we've been hoping for Suzuki to return for years and it never happens :lmao (wow he's been gone for 2-years now. Damn time flies)


Maybe we get lucky and somehow get both...? :$


----------



## Bland

Post WK11 is defiantly a good time for Suzuki Gun to return as we have LIJ & Bullet Club going strong whilst Chaos is still kicking so a 4 way gang power struggle for the championships during 2017 could feature some interesting matches like KES vs G.O.D and/or G.B.H, Suzuki vs Shibata and/or Naito and i'd love to see a Omega vs Naito rematch for either title. 

As for El Dandy's question, I see Suzuki return tomorrow during WK11 after the NEVER Title match. I can see Shibata winning New Japan Cup if he loses NEVER title before it and i can see Omega vs Tiger Mask W actually happening this year as well. For some reason i can see Tiger Mask W being in this years G1.


----------



## d12345

Bland said:


> can see Omega vs Tiger Mask W actually happening this year as well. For some reason i can see Tiger Mask W being in this years G1.


I don't want Ibushi as Tiger Mask W for any extended amount of time.

Tiger Mask W vs Omega = meh DDT/ROH comedy shenanigans waiting to happen.

Ibushi vs Omega = potential 5* match

I can see Minoru being back in New Japan this month. Nothing really holding him back on the card now. There's definitely room for him.

Shibata winning a tournament in 2017. I know I said I think GEDO has faith in him I just don't know if he has that much lol


----------



## El Dandy

LOS
LOS
LOS

Shibata wins by losing :mark: hopefully Naito and the IC are up next for him (or Shibata beats Goto for the NEVER in February just cause Gedo reasons and we get that Naito/Elgin re-match)

Who's gonna lay out Okada tomorrow? Will it be Cody? MiSu? MAYBACH?

If SuzukiGun doesn't comeback tomorrow then I'm convinced they're not coming back at all :lmao

I fully expect myself to go back to being a shit posting NJPW fan boy when Cody challenges Okada tomorrow and he wins the belt in February. Would rather the Fale Movement get another run. However, for this moment in time all is right in the NJPW landscape for me.


----------



## Bland

After an incredible WK, IC & WHC next challengers are very interesting to me. They could re-do Kenny last year and move KUSHIDA up and/or have Shibata switch divisions. Most likely Elgin will challenge Naito and probably Cody will challenge Okada. 

Personally id love to see these as next title feuds until next big 4 ppv:

Yano/Ishii vs GOD & then GBH 
Naito vs KUSHIDA 
Goto vs Shibata (Shibata to win NJ Cup)
Hiromu Takahashi vs Ospreay 
Okada vs Suzuki 

Kenny Omega is unpredictable for me now as i cant see him challenging Okada so quickly and Tanahashi lost so a match between them seems unnecessary at the moment.


----------



## V-Trigger

lol if Cody wins the IWGP title before Kenny.

Not gonna happen but... Gedo gonna Gedo.


----------



## El Dandy

Yeah I really hope KUSHIDA gets bumped up to heavyweight at some point this year. There is nothing more for him as a junior and there is no reason why he can't be a heavyweight player. Also I hope they let YOSHI-HASHI do something this year.

Interesting that they wasted no time having Big Mike challenge Naito. 

Probably will be one of the two main events for New Beginning, but maybe they do that match tomorrow and we see SuzukiGun go after Naito and LOS post match? LOS has all the belts so maybe that's the path to get all the members of SuzukiGun back in the mix? Or they just go the attack CHAOS route? Don't really care which way, just hoping MiSu comes back cause they sure could use him

Watch, MiSu won't show up now 

:mj4


----------



## El Dandy

LOS BOYS. Have to savor it.

As with BUSHI and EVIL's illustrious singles title reigns: The Gedo giveth; The Gedo taketh away before a 1st defense.


----------



## Cipher

People are already grossly overrating the main event, as expected, to the point where it annoys me. It was quite good, but people need to slow their role on calling things the best ever. Also, as expected again, the attendance wasn't that much different. Almost 1,000 more (paid). Pretty weird that people still haven't learned that they always exaggerate it.

Tanahashi's new music sucks ass, goodness. There's nothing to air guitar too! It should have sounded more like the intro to Okada's entrance. Wonder what's next for him, cause I was sure he'd win this. The entire point was his redemption and what not. I'm glad he lost, but what next? He had everything to prove and failed. Last night was the night of Los Ingobernables, so that was great. The fact that they built an entire stage for Naito was crazy. This whole thing has reminded me of Bret and Austin. To me, this was the best match of the night easily. 

That was the first time since Devitt killed the belt that the Junior match felt really important. Takahashi is one good looking dude too.  Hope it continues, I think their matches will get even better now that they have gotten used to each other.

Shibata was over as hell last night and he's finally away from the NEVER belt. He said he wouldn't challenge for it again at the press conference. Really hope he moves into the IC picture now. 

Really, really hope they don't have Rhodes challenge for the belt. Don't want to see that at all. That match did more for Juice than Cody. Cody is pretty much the definition of mediocre. I did enjoy the sight of all the fans getting up for a smoke/piss during the match, though.


----------



## El Dandy

@Cipher this could be your next IWGP Champion and the man who will lead NJPW as they go west


----------



## Ace

El Dandy said:


> @Cipher this could be your next IWGP Champion and the man who will lead NJPW as they go west


 The west doesn't even like Cody.


----------



## Cipher

El Dandy said:


> @Cipher this could be your next IWGP Champion and the man who will lead NJPW as they go west


I just never got why people thought this guy was any good in the first place. He was only employed as long as he was due to his dad/last name anywyas. He built his entire brand around "the evil WWE keeping him down" and has done nothing but prove WWE right lol


----------



## Bland

Looking at the upcoming matches on New year Dash, anyone else think we could be seeing Okada vs Shibata & Goto vs Nagata at New Beginning? If it does happen, Im shocked Shibata is getting a title match so soon after Wrestle Kingdom.

edit:

Perhaps not, but Suzukigun return is perfect! 

Okada vs Suzuki hopefully.


----------



## Insomnia

Kaze In Nare! :banderas


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

SUZUKI :mark:


----------



## V-Trigger

Fucking Minoru Suzuki!


----------



## Flik

It's the last time I quote this, I promisse :angel



Vårmakos said:


> WE GOTTA MAKE SERA LOOK REALLY STRONG












NOW THAT'S HOW YOU MAKE SERA LOOK REALLY STRONG!!! :becky2


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*SUZUKI'S BACK! :mark:*


----------



## El Dandy

dad has come home

:westbrook


----------



## Corey

Okada/Suzuki, Naito/Elgin, Kamaitachi/Dragon Lee, and Goto/JUICE incoming! :mark:

This match result confused me though. Who actually got the pin? :lol

(3) YOSHI-TATSU, Rocky Romero & Barreta vs. Adam Cole, Matt & Nick Jackson
◆Winner: YOSHI-HASHI (9:59) with a Small Package on Cole.
~ YOSHI with the upset win over the new ROH Champion as Cole did not take the loss withstanding as he took out
@El Dandy bruh :lmao


----------



## El Dandy

Corey said:


> Okada/Suzuki, Naito/Elgin, Kamaitachi/Dragon Lee, and Goto/JUICE incoming! :mark:
> 
> This match result confused me though. Who actually got the pin? :lol
> 
> (3) YOSHI-TATSU, Rocky Romero & Barreta vs. Adam Cole, Matt & Nick Jackson
> ◆Winner: YOSHI-HASHI (9:59) with a Small Package on Cole.
> ~ YOSHI with the upset win over the new ROH Champion as Cole did not take the loss withstanding as he took out
> 
> @El Dandy bruh :lmao





El Dandy said:


> The Gedo giveth; The Gedo taketh away before a 1st defense.


So it was written; so it came to pass :mj2

but hey! happy times are here! 

Cody didn't get that mega push and MiSu is back and challenged Okada instead! I'm even happy to see that bum Taichi back! 

it's the best news since Naito pinned the Ace in the Tokyo Dome imo


----------



## Corey

Suzuki beats Okada for the belt at New Beginning, then Shibata wins the New Japan Cup???

Shibata vs. MiSu for the IWGP Title at Invasion Attack!?!?! :done

I'm getting ahead of myself. 

BTW I wasn't impressed with Cody's debut at WK at all. It just seemed... forced. Idk


----------



## Joshi Judas

Nah, we'll probably get Okada vs Omega the rematch at Invasion Attack, with Omega winning the belt before dropping it sometime around KOPW to someone like Naito.


----------



## El Dandy

Corey said:


> BTW I wasn't impressed with Cody's debut at WK at all. It just seemed... forced. Idk


I like to think maybe the plan was for Cody/Goto for the NEVER, but he got out shined by a glorified young boy so they're giving the match to Juice instead :lmao


----------



## BornBad

So happy to see Daddy Suzuki back after two years in the NOAH purgatory. 










and the whole Suzuki Gun crew too i guess.... :mj


----------



## Bland

Just realised that Hiroshi Tanahashi, Manabu Nakanishi and Ryusuke Taguchi are actually a veteran pairing of LIJ former champs: technical, Powerhouse & Jr. If given a lengthy feud, this could actually benefit SANADA, EVIL & BUSHI if they get single wins over the veterans and then regain the titles, similar to Shibata vs Tenzan, Kojima & Nagata story last year.


----------



## El Dandy

@Corey never too early to fantasy book! Remember when we booked Goto to join LOS and Naito's path to the title from the start of the year to Invasion Attack (well, we got half of it right lel)? Fun times lel

here are the next 12 months ez pz

- MiSu over Okada in February
- YTR rolls up Okada in the NJC 1st round because Gedo reasons
- Fale beats Tana in the NJC and then feuds with him for 3 months again because Gedo reasons
- Shibata wins the NJC
- MiSu over Shibata for the HW in April 
- Shibata over Naito for the IC at Dominion
- Okada over MiSu for the HW at Dominion
- Naito wins the G1
- Okada over Omega for the HW at KOPW
- Okada v Naito for HW, Tanahashi v Shibata for IC, and sure why not Omega v Ibushi in Tokyo Dome
- and we wait for this whole thing to blow over


----------



## Bland

Suzuki wins WHC at New Beginning

Ishii to win NJCup (huge favourite of mine)

Suzuki defeats Ishii at Genesis 

Naito defeats KUSHIDA (Surely he'll move up if Dragon Lee is challenging Hiromu) at Dontaku 

Suzuki vs Okada & Naito vs Omega at Dominion, Suzuki retains whilst Omega wins IC title. 

Naito wins G1.

Suzuki vs Tanahashi (WHC) & Omega vs Shibata (IC) at KOPW, champs retain. Okada vs Cody in normal match. 

WK 12, Naito vs Suzuki WHC & Omega vs Okada IC, Naito wins in the main event whilst Omega retains again, Tanahashi & Elgin can win Tag Titles.


----------



## Corey

Fuck I'm STILL waiting for Goto to join LOS. :lol



El Dandy said:


> - YTR rolls up Okada in the NJC 1st round because Gedo reasons
> - Fale beats Tana in the NJC and then feuds with him for 3 months again because Gedo reasons


These two are clearly already a given.



Bland said:


> Ishii to win NJCup (huge favourite of mine)


I'd totally be behind this. Kinda mad he got stuck with Yano as Tag Champs when you know they're just gonna drop them to KES sometime.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Ishii winning the NJC would be awesome.

So much potential for this coming year. Hope Gedo delivers and keeps the momentum going.


----------



## Oneiros

Just watched the show... f'n Suzuki :mark:

I have high hopes for Shibata this year, I can see him finally getting the IC title. If he gets to challenge Suzuki for the HW that's a huge bonus for me.


----------



## Zatiel

It's funny that Okada will go from Omega's billion high spots to Suzuki's joint holds and an occasional piledriver. It's funny because he will totally make it work. The guy is incredible at structuring stories.


----------



## El Dandy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816755702093987846
:mark:


----------



## Cipher

I say people will be bitching about Suzuki-gun come the G1. Glad he's back, though.

I don't agree with Big Dave's rating, but the people complaining about it are worse.


----------



## El Dandy

Cipher said:


> I say people will be bitching about Suzuki-gun come the G1. Glad he's back, though.


Oh absolutely. Hell I'll probably turn on them by March :lmao

I mean, I'll never turn on misu, but Taichi and Foil Glove :trumpout

I suspect someone from CHAOS will flip to SuzukiGun in a month or two cause they need a new #2 guy. Maybe YOSHI-HASHI?


----------



## Vårmakos

Taichi is about the same height as Tanahashi and Naito. Just make him the #2 heavyweight and be done with it.



Flik said:


> It's the last time I quote this, I promisse :angel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW THAT'S HOW YOU MAKE SERA LOOK REALLY STRONG!!! :becky2


THE BIG DOG SERA RISA


----------



## V-Trigger

Im pretty sure that Kenny is going to the G1 special in USA as champion.


----------



## Cipher

El Dandy said:


> Oh absolutely. Hell I'll probably turn on them by March :lmao
> 
> I mean, I'll never turn on misu, but Taichi and Foil Glove :trumpout
> 
> I suspect someone from CHAOS will flip to SuzukiGun in a month or two cause they need a new #2 guy. Maybe YOSHI-HASHI?


I don't think they'll turn Tacos, hell, he almost beat Okada in a fan popularity poll after all lol.

I haven't gotten around to watching the show yet, but I heard it got more heat last night than it ever did in NOAH so that's a plus. NOAH remains a shambling corpse of a promotion, however.


----------



## V-Trigger

Cipher said:


> I don't think they'll turn Tacos, hell, he almost beat Okada in a fan popularity poll after all lol.
> 
> I haven't gotten around to watching the show yet, but I heard it got more heat last night than it ever did in NOAH so that's a plus.


He got cheered a lot. Hands down the pop of the night.


----------



## HOJO

Flik said:


> It's the last time I quote this, I promisse :angel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW THAT'S HOW YOU MAKE SERA LOOK REALLY STRONG!!! :becky2


How can Stardom ever compete


----------



## Corey

Fantasticamania time! Full lineups here: http://www.thecubsfan.com/cmll/2017/01/05/2017-fantasticamania-lineup-revealed/

*January 20th in Korakuen*
CMLL Lightweight Championship: Dragon Lee (c) vs. Barbaro Cavernario
Titan vs. Hiromu Takahashi
Kuroneko Memorial Match: LOS (Naito, Rush, SANADA, EVIL, & BUSHI) vs. Tanahashi, Atlantis, KUSHIDA, Taguchi, & Finlay

*January 21st in Korakuen*
CMLL Heavyweight Championship: Maximo Sexy (c) vs. Hechicero
Rush vs. Atlantis (this is a huge match that could easily main event an Anniversary show in Mexico)
A bunch of nutty looking tag matches

*January 22nd in Korakuen*
Volador Jr. vs. Ultimo Guerrero
Mistico vs. Euforia
More nutty looking tag matches

EDIT: All three of these show will be on New Japan World too btw


----------



## Zatiel

So with Suzuki-Gun, Bullet Club, and LiJ, NJPW has three powerful heel stables. Does it look like one of them is going to turn face anytime soon? Because CHAOS's numbers are thin and so are numbers of babyfaces.

Not that I'm opposed to a Heel/Heel Bullet Club/LiJ feud.


----------



## The High King

After watching the G1 climax it took me a while to adjust to watching the shit wwe produce again. Then back to watching the NJPW tag league and questioning myself afterwards why I am back to watching the wwe.
After WK11 & NYDash I am done with wwe rubbish again til I record the Royal rumble and skip though the filler and rubbish.

NJPW is what keeps my love of Wrestling alive, notice how I did not say sports entertainment as they can keep that crap.


----------



## Genking48

Milano Collection constantly bullied.


----------



## Flik

Vårmakos said:


> Taichi is about the same height as Tanahashi and Naito. Just make him the #2 heavyweight and be done with it.
> 
> 
> 
> THE BIG DOG SERA RISA


All I have seen from Taichi was pretty meh other than his entrance (it could be effect of those dumb SZG interferences, though).

And I like Serainmaker more


----------



## El Dandy

Cipher said:


> I don't think they'll turn Tacos, hell, he almost beat Okada in a fan popularity poll after all lol.


Unless I missed it (and I may have), when SuzukiGun were beating the fuck out of everybody, YOSHI-HASHI didn't hit the ring to help save CHAOS.

Just sayin :mj


----------



## Cipher

El Dandy said:


> Unless I missed it (and I may have), when SuzukiGun were beating the fuck out of everybody, YOSHI-HASHI didn't hit the ring to help save CHAOS.
> 
> Just sayin :mj


Reminds me of this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817129137588633601
"You're the Ace now, buddy. Have fun!"


----------



## DGenerationMC

I NEED Suzuki v Shibata this year, please!


----------



## d12345

I hope Suzuki-Gun matches don't become the same clusterbombs in New Japan that they were in NOAH. GEDO has allowed for more 'western style' matches and stories the past few years though so I dunno. What with the ladder matches, table spots, and Bullet Club antics. Feels like New Japan 2000-era.



El Dandy said:


> Unless I missed it (and I may have), when SuzukiGun were beating the fuck out of everybody, YOSHI-HASHI didn't hit the ring to help save CHAOS.
> 
> Just sayin :mj


YOSHI-HASHI needs something interesting man. If the Loose Explosion drops the wand and gets more serious I'm all for him in SuzukiGun.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Coming into this thread as requested. After watching Wrestle Kingdom 11 I'm now going backwards to Wrestle Kingdom 9 to catch myself back up again, or at least try like I did before, but I'm also interested in where things go from here moving forwards. It's kinda hard online to find how NJPW... works, like they seem to have shows between their PPVs but from what I can see it's either repackaged matches from other shows or just random tag matches? So is NJPW not story/character driven like other pro wrestling often is, is it match driven like a real combat sport?


----------



## d12345

Pizzamorg said:


> Coming into this thread as requested. After watching Wrestle Kingdom 11 I'm now going backwards to Wrestle Kingdom 9 to catch myself back up again, or at least try like I did before, but I'm also interested in where things go from here moving forwards. It's kinda hard online to find how NJPW... works, like they seem to have shows between their PPVs but from what I can see it's either repackaged matches from other shows or just random tag matches? So is NJPW not story/character driven like other pro wrestling often is, is it match driven like a real combat sport?


There are a lot of 4 v 4 matches in between big shows and tournaments. They put a lot of their live shows up to watch on NJPW World.

There are stories of course you're just not going to see a 20 minute in-ring promo about What's in the magical box. Stories are usually based around competition.

Think more like pro sports as far as stories go. Okada can't seem to get over the hump and beat Tanahashi in the Tokyo Dome.... until he finally did. Omega wants to make New Japan the global brand that Okada can't. To do that he needs the IWGP Heavyweight title.


----------



## Corey

Pizzamorg said:


> Coming into this thread as requested. After watching Wrestle Kingdom 11 I'm now going backwards to Wrestle Kingdom 9 to catch myself back up again, or at least try like I did before, but I'm also interested in where things go from here moving forwards. It's kinda hard online to find how NJPW... works, like they seem to have shows between their PPVs but from what I can see it's either repackaged matches from other shows or just random tag matches? So is NJPW not story/character driven like other pro wrestling often is, is it match driven like a real combat sport?


Essentially what happens is that they announce the lineup for the next big show/PPV (New Beginning is what takes place next month and there's 2 of them, each in a different city) and then they have 'Road To' shows that lead up to it. They're basically live events where one or two will have some sort of special attraction (maybe a NEVER 6-Man Title match or some kind of elimination tag, special singles match etc etc.) that's based off of current storylines and will end up being broadcast on New Japan World. There's no weekly TV show or backstage promos or anything like. It's mainly press conferences and wrestling.

For instance, if they make Okada vs. Suzuki official for the IWGP Title at New Beginning, the majority of main events on the Road To shows will be something like this:

Okada, Goto, Ishii, & Yano vs. Suzuki, Killer Elite Squad, & Taichi
Okada, Ishii, & Yano vs. Suzuki & KES
Elimination Tag: Okada, Ishii, Yano, & Ospreay vs. Suzuki, KES, & someone else from SuzukiGUN

In a couple weeks they're having the Fantasticamania shows, which is a yearly tradition of bringing in guys from CMLL and letting the crowd see some special attractions with them. There's usually not a lot stake for the New Japan guys and they normally have fun and wear masks for some of the matches.


----------



## Pizzamorg

So it's built much more like a legitimate combat sport rather than conventional pro wrestling? That is interesting and I suppose makes things much easier because I can pretty much just watch the PPVs then and I guess all I need is the video packages before? I'm not gonna really be missing out on stuff in a way I potentially could while watching some of the other promotions?


----------



## Corey

Pizzamorg said:


> So it's built much more like a legitimate combat sport rather than conventional pro wrestling? That is interesting and I suppose makes things much easier because I can pretty much just watch the PPVs then and I guess all I need is the video packages before? I'm not gonna really be missing out on stuff in a way I potentially could while watching some of the other promotions?


Yes and yes. Stories are mostly told in the ring and have a very long term arc but make you sure you pay attention to some of the match results because that's how they determine the next title contenders. Pin the champ in a match, you usually get a shot. Either that or make a direct challenge to them after a successful defense. All of the next programs fro the immediate future seem to be set up at New Year's Dash:

Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki for the IWGP Title
Naito vs. Michael Elgin for the IC Title
Goto vs. Juice Robinson for the NEVER Title, and then probably moving onto a SuzukiGUN member
Ishii & Yano vs. KES (Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr.) for the Tag Titles unless Guerrillas get a rematch
Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee for the Jr. Title unless KUSHIDA gets a rematch

CHAOS vs. SuzukiGUN will likely dominate the next few months


----------



## El Dandy

Yeah and most of the promos for the big matches are p much done in a press conference setting

They usually treat it as sport and have little press conferences during the week where guys say whatever they need to say. Your biggest asset here is, if you use Twitter, to follow Chris Charlton (@reasonjp) and Enuhito (@enuhito_eng) they usually translate promos in English etc and will post any key NJPW news as it happens.

but once you get in the flow of when shows happen and know who's who and what their standing is on the card, it gets much easier to follow.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Sweet, thank you very much! Are the press conferences on their streaming service?


----------



## d12345

Pizzamorg said:


> Sweet, thank you very much! Are the press conferences on their streaming service?


Depends. There's a lot of stuff on the streaming service, more based around behind the scenes of the wrestlers. Like when Kenny Omega was talking about how he's not motivated by money in part 14 of a 15 something part day in the life style thing.

A lot of times the press conferences (sponsored by Coors) are right after the shows themselves. Depending on the subject.

As El Dandy said follow Charlton and Enuhito english. They even translate promos from the actually shows as well.


----------



## El Dandy

Yeah it depends for sure. 

They usually do it a day or two after a big title match or after a tournament winner is crowned etc. TBH it isn't really even important to see it per se, but if they say anything of worth Charlton and co will usually translate it and tweet about it. Like d12345 wrote, wrestling twitter will usually translate post match promos etc. Really anytime anybody says anything of note in ring, our of ring, press conference, magazine interview etc they'll translate it.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Man that is actually kinda refreshing to know that I can just watch a few PPVs a year and know I won't be lost. Overkill of content is one of the things killing WWE.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'm loving the inevitable gang wars for NJPW in the coming months. We got CHAOS v Suzuki-Gun on the horizon and possibly LIJ v Bullet Club later. I can't wait for the utter mayhem when all four stables go at it at once.

Throw in the dynamite talent pool the juniors have right now, and NJPW is looking quite delicious.


----------



## Oneiros

I don't know if anyone here has seen the anime Great Teacher Onizuka (GTO), but Suzuki-Gun and Suzuki in particular remember me a lot of the gangs in that show. Even MiSu's promo style, even though I have no idea what he's saying, makes him look like a true mafia boss. 

I shall now know him as MiSu Onizuka.


----------



## Corey

So NOAH had their first big show of the year today (in Korakuen). Can't find an attendance number but their new logo reads 'NOAH The Reborn'. Hajime Ohara won the Juniors title and Shiozaki/Taniguchi and Nakajima retained the major titles. Both main events went over 30 minutes so they haven't changed anything in that department. :lol


----------



## El Dandy

@Corey looks like they did a little bit less than 1,100


----------



## Corey

Watched the back half of New Year's Dash. Was fun stuff.

Elgin & KUSHIDA vs. Naito & Takahashi - *** (Poor KUSHIDA was the odd man out here)

Shibata, Juice, Great Bash Heel, & Nagata vs. Okada, Ospreay, Goto, Ishii, & Yano - *** 1/4 (This was awesome and those fucking Shibata/Ospreay interactions were :mark: Also laughed way too hard at Corino saying that Ospreay was going after him like he owed him some pounds. :lol JUICE with the upset win too! THE JUICE IS LOOSE. Oh and btw Ospreay looks like a fucking tool with the bleach blonde hair)

Return of SuzukiGUN! :mark: Awesome moment, especially when Suzuki hit the ring and the crowd went crazy for it. So much looking forward to that match with Okada. It'll be something completely different compared to what we've seen in the main event scene lately.

*NEVER Openweight 6-Man Titles:* LOS (c) vs. Tanahashi, Taguchi, & Nakanishi - ** 1/2 (FFS why in the hell does Manabu Nakanishi need to be holding a title int he year 2017? And they couldn't beat this old man that can't move, a hobbled Tanahashi, and a guy whose only weapon is his ass? :no: Member when BUSHI was Jr. Heavyweight Champion for a month and then they held these belts for a day? I member. I guess they had to find something for Tanahashi to do while he's out of the limelight)


----------



## Mr. Kennedy

Just to drop this in here for our regular listeners on the forum, the latest Squared Circle Gazette Radio is now up, reviewing NJPW WrestleKingdom 11! Breaking down every match, we (a mixed panel of longtime and casual New Japan fans) look at the finer aspects of a tremendous show, as well as dish out criticism where needed, and take your feedback on the big event. Talking six star ratings, the utter greatness of Hiroshi Tanahashi, the growth of Tetsuya Naito, underused talent, the impending rise of the Juniors, Okada Vs. Omega and much more. Check it out and let us know what you think!

https://squaredcirclegazette.podbean.com/mf/download/w3yyjm/SCG_Radio_108_-_NJPW_WrestleKingdom_11_Review.mp3


----------



## Cipher

MiSu and Okada should be great, but no way Okada is losing. Still...kinda odd how all the praise is going towards Omega and no one hardly mentions Okada for that match. Just an observation. Not that John Cena's Instagram is confirmation or anything, but I'd guess Omega is on his way out. If so, please God let the Bullet Club die. Bad Luck Fale or Cody Rhodes being the leader is worse than nWo 2000.

Kidani is really dumb if he thinks they can compete with WWE in the current wrestling climate. Like...really, really dumb.

It's a pipe dream, but I hope they bring back Big Takayama some time. I miss him.


----------



## El Dandy

Cipher said:


> MiSu and Okada should be great, but no way Okada is losing. Still...kinda odd how all the praise is going towards Omega and no one hardly mentions Okada for that match. Just an observation. Not that John Cena's Instagram is confirmation or anything, but I'd guess Omega is on his way out. If so, please God let the Bullet Club die. Bad Luck Fale or Cody Rhodes being the leader is worse than nWo 2000.
> 
> Kidani is really dumb if he thinks they can compete with WWE in the current wrestling climate. Like...really, really dumb.


Maybe they promised him a title reign as payment for serving 2-years hard time in NOAH? We can dream  Man I just want him to get it so he can have the IWGP, GHC, and Triple Crown to his name.

I would be gobsmacked if Omega left atm. I attribute him getting time off because they don't have anything for him. The alternative is he tags with the Young Bucks or other BC members until he gets around to having another title match. We saw what wonders tagging with the Bucks did for him last year as they ended up damaging him. I'd bet they take him off then return him in a big away in a post match beat down against Okada in April or whenever.

If he did leave, I would lel so fucking hard at NJPW. It would be like they didn't learn anything from last year. Imagine: they will have spent all year building up a new guy only to make him for WWE's gain... again :lmao

If he does leave, then at least he put over the real god on the way out:


----------



## The High King

I also think a title run for suzuki is a thank you for all he has done and would also like to see him do the clean sweep as well although not sure at his age they will put the strap on him.
There is one chance in that its early in the year and he could win it quick and lose it quick.
If omega bails out so be it as NJPW will replace him just like they always do with someone just as good, if he stays all the better.


----------



## El Dandy

The High King said:


> If omega bails out so be it as NJPW will replace him just like they always do with someone just as good, if he stays all the better.


Elgin would be the easy choice to really elevate, but he's not heel material but w/e. If Omega does somehow leave, then they just need to cancel that US tour cause that shit will be even more hopeless than it actually is.

No Omega around means one less guy cock blocking the Shibata push that will never happen :mark:


----------



## Corey

I think Suzuki winning the belt is kind of a lock, tbh. Easy storyline to run as Okada was just sooooo beaten down and bruised from the match at WK and all these attacks from SuzukiGUN didn't help either. Suzuki wins at New Beginning (probs chokes him out) and by god has to have a defense in there somewhere against Shibata (hopefully your New Japan Cup winner)


----------



## Cipher

Corey said:


> I think Suzuki winning the belt is kind of a lock, tbh. Easy storyline to run as Okada was just sooooo beaten down and bruised from the match at WK and all these attacks from SuzukiGUN didn't help either. Suzuki wins at New Beginning (probs chokes him out) and by god has to have a defense in there somewhere against Shibata (hopefully your New Japan Cup winner)


Now that's just too perfect. So it won't happen of course lol. But Suzuki getting the IWGP title, like Dandy said, and being a guy to hold the IWGP, Triple Crown and GHC would just be awesome. 

I sure hope Okada doesn't MOVEZ himself into an early retirement. I cringed really hard when he took all those spots on his neck, same way I cringe watching Misawa matches back now. I get wanting to go all out at the Dome, though.


----------



## El Dandy

Corey said:


> I think Suzuki winning the belt is kind of a lock, tbh. Easy storyline to run as Okada was just sooooo beaten down and bruised from the match at WK and all these attacks from SuzukiGUN didn't help either. Suzuki wins at New Beginning (probs chokes him out) and by god has to have a defense in there somewhere against Shibata (hopefully your New Japan Cup winner)


I think there is a small chance it could happen just for the sheer fact of this: where does CHAOS v Suzuki Gun go if MiSu loses on the first try? Hmmmmmmm

Plus there just aren't enough challengers for Okada. It's that same place we were last year when talking about how Naito had to win the title because there was nobody left for Okada to defend against. If Okada beats MiSu, do you then have a CHAOS member flip on Okada and then that gets you another main event until they do the probable Omega return/title win in June?

Kidani is a big WWE mark, so he'd probably encourage Gedo to hot potato the title and have MiSu win it in Feb, Okada win it in April, Omega win it June before they go to the US and then Okada win it back in Oct lel


----------



## Master Bate

Corey said:


> I think Suzuki winning the belt is kind of a lock, tbh. Easy storyline to run as Okada was just sooooo beaten down and bruised from the match at WK and all these attacks from SuzukiGUN didn't help either. Suzuki wins at New Beginning (probs chokes him out) and by god has to have a defense in there somewhere against Shibata (hopefully your New Japan Cup winner)


I read your first sentence as "I think Suzuki winning the belt is kind of a shock" and I thought I missed something.

Well I hope Suzuki does win the World Title in NJPW. Suzuki Gun VS Bullet Club Vs Chaos Faction war maybe interesting.


----------



## Corey

El Dandy said:


> I think there is a small chance it could happen just for the sheer fact of this: where does CHAOS v Suzuki Gun go if MiSu loses on the first try? Hmmmmmmm


Exactly this. Far too many times we've seen wrestling companies mistime their title changes or prolong the chase for the wrong reason. Well the crowd reaction at New Year's Dash was huge and we're all talking about it online, so they should probably do the right thing at make the switch immediately. Gotta give SuzukiGUN momentum before we all get sick of them and all their damn interference. :lol

It doesn't all have to be immediate either. Suzuki should win on the first go round but KES can wait to get the Tag belts until after Ishii & Yano get a successful defense in a rematch against the Guerrillas. Okada has already been champion for 7 months so it's not like he needs another win to solidify himself or anything. The money will really be in the chase for him to get it back and overcome the EVIL SuzukiGUN.


----------



## Cipher

We can all agree that Kidani is a fool for thinking they can take on WWE, no?

I know Bushiroad is worth twice as much as WWE, but unless they go full Ted Turner, they're gonna get whipped.


----------



## The High King

El Dandy said:


> Elgin would be the easy choice to really elevate, but he's not heel material but w/e. If Omega does somehow leave, then they just need to cancel that US tour cause that shit will be even more hopeless than it actually is.
> 
> No Omega around means one less guy cock blocking the Shibata push that will never happen :mark:


Shibata is getting a push as he is distancing himself from the never title as to if it is a proper one then that remains to be seen.
If omega quits then yes the american tour is rendered pointless as omega was needed for that.
The plus point for NJPW is the timing being early in the year with time to spare before the autumn and main bulk of their important stuff and relations between NOAH and NJPW went sour so Suzuki-Gun had to be pulled out so NJPW had to use them or release them and it gives Omega time to heal from any injuries, as well as Okada if they do put the strap on Suzuki.
Come Summer I expect Omega and Okada to resume where they left off with Suzuki-Gun fading after serving their purpose.


----------



## Corey

Nah I don't think there's any wrestling company in the world right now that can compete with WWE. They're about to have two PPVs in the next few months that will literally double and triple the attendance from Wrestle Kingdom.


----------



## volde

Cipher said:


> We can all agree that Kidani is a fool for thinking they can take on WWE, no?
> 
> I know Bushiroad is worth twice as much as WWE, but unless they go full Ted Turner, they're gonna get whipped.


How much of it is really him thinking that he can take on WWE and how much of if it is a work? It sure as has all the marks worked up after these few Kidani/Omega interviews. Feels to me like they are just slowly building up hype for G1 special and will see after that what to do next.


----------



## El Dandy

volde said:


> How much of it is really him thinking that he can take on WWE and how much of if it is a work? It sure as has all the marks worked up after these few Kidani/Omega interviews. Feels to me like they are just slowly building up hype for G1 special and will see after that what to do next.


nah Kidani legit has delusions of grandeur.

This time last year their president step down and left because Kidani said they were done with the "recovery" phase and their next phase was global expansion. We saw them do shows in New Zealand and Singapore last year.


----------



## Cipher

volde said:


> How much of it is really him thinking that he can take on WWE and how much of if it is a work? It sure as has all the marks worked up after these few Kidani/Omega interviews. Feels to me like they are just slowly building up hype for G1 special and will see after that what to do next.


They haven't even come close to filling up the Dome on their home turf. Kidani is a goddamn fool and needs to worry about home before expanding into uncharted territory with the biggest monster in their field. 

I've mentioned it before, but it's funny how NOAH was the last company to actually sell out the Dome when looking at them now.

People also grossly overblow how big NJPW is in Japan right now. They were monstrously huge in the 80's, huge in the 90's, and cooled off at an insane rate in the mid 2000's thanks to Inoki. Tanahashi basically saved the company back then and he's not even that much of a mainstream star in Japan. Right now, they're doing fine, but they're nowhere near "hot" I guess you could say. Profit last year was about 3 million, WWE had a profit of about 24 million to put it into perspective. 

Tana is a funny case, cause I've noticed that he's by far the least over top NJPW guy with the Western fans. I've always wondered that myself. Regardless, he's still my favorite wrestler in the world lol


----------



## El Dandy

Cipher said:


> Tanahashi basically saved the company back then and he's not even that much of a mainstream star in Japan. Right now, they're doing fine, but they're nowhere near "hot" I guess you could say


It would probably shock a lot of fans if they knew that Makabe is apparently the guy on the roster who has the mainstream Japanese appeal because of his TV show

Agreed on all fronts. They are doing fine, but this is not close to being some boom. Like I wrote either in this thread or the WK thread in regards to them overestimating themselves: for G1 Final in 2014 they thought they were hot enough to have it in the Seibu Dome that holds 35,000. It only did 18,000 which likely isn't a real number. The next year they went back to Sumo Hall and they had trouble selling out the final 3 days iirc and this was with the 3 main events being Nakamura/Okada, Tanahashi/Styles, and Tanahashi/Nakamura

Things are steady and that in itself is a success considering all they have lost. Just wish they wouldn't try to punch above their weight and they hopefully don't base booking plans around the fact that they're running a whole 2 shows in America (Omega can be a worthy champion so he'd be in that spot anyways, but they are gonna double down on Bullet Club again because Americans love it. Meanwhile LOS is the hottest thing in the home base and that should be the focus imo but what do I know)


----------



## volde

Cipher said:


> Tana is a funny case, cause I've noticed that he's by far the least over top NJPW guy with the Western fans. I've always wondered that myself. Regardless, he's still my favorite wrestler in the world lol


My guess would be that the problem is that he is usually introduced to new fans as "basically Cena of NJPW, but better". I have seen Cena too many times to really care about him or character like him "but better" any more. Another issue is that Cena's fans usually like him due to his promos and they don't understand what Tana is saying. 



El Dandy said:


> Things are steady and that in itself is a success considering all they have lost. Just wish they wouldn't try to punch above their weight and they hopefully don't base booking plans around the fact that they're running a whole 2 shows in America (Omega can be a worthy champion so he'd be in that spot anyways, but they are gonna double down on Bullet Club again because Americans love it. Meanwhile LOS is the hottest thing in the home base and that should be the focus imo but what do I know)


Just do Bullet Club vs LOS angle with LOS going over for those shows. Other than Omega none of the BC members are comparable to LOS members in charisma department so I think that after some warm up american fans would get behind LOS too.


----------



## septurum

Has anyone seen the NOAH show from Jan 7 yet? Wondering if it's worth putting on my watch list.


----------



## Cipher

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818369881468911616Yeesh.


----------



## Corey

septurum said:


> Has anyone seen the NOAH show from Jan 7 yet? Wondering if it's worth putting on my watch list.


Nah the show hasn't made its way online yet. I plan on at least trying to watch the last 3 matches (they're just so damn long) so I'll report back when it becomes available. Should give me a pretty good idea if NOAH's gonna be worth following this year.


----------



## NastyYaffa

New Beginning cards~!

February 5th:


> Hirai Kawato & KUSHIDA vs. El Desperado & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
> 
> Yuji Nagata, Satoshi Kojima & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Henare, David Finlay & Yoshitatsu
> 
> Tiger Mask, Jushin Liger & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Jado, Gedo & Will Ospreay
> 
> YOSHI-HASHI vs. Takashi Iizuka
> 
> Dragon Lee, Manabu Nakanishi, Ryusuke Taguchi, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Michael Elgin vs. Hiromu Takahashi, EVIL, BUSHI, SANADA & Tetsuya Naito
> 
> *IWGP Jr. Tag Team Championship*
> RPG Vice (c) vs. TAKA Michinoku & Taichi
> 
> *IWGP Tag Team Championship*
> Tomohiro Ishii & Toru Yano (c) vs. Great Bash Heel vs. Killer Elite Squad
> 
> *NEVER Openweight Championship*
> Hirooki Goto (c) vs. Juice Robinson
> 
> *IWGP Heavyweight Championship*
> Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Minoru Suzuki


February 11th:



> Hirai Kawato & Yoshitatsu vs. David Finlay & Henare
> 
> Satoshi Kojima, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & KUSHIDA vs. El Desperado, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Takashi Iizuka
> 
> Tiger Mask, Jushin Liger, Yuji Nagata & Juice Robinson vs. Jado, Gedo, YOSHI-HASHI & Hirooki Goto
> 
> RPG Vice & Kazuchika Okada vs. TAKA Michinoku, Taichi & Minoru Suzuki
> 
> *NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag Championship*
> Manabu Nakanishi, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Ryusuke Taguchi (c) vs. BUSHI, EVIL & SANADA
> 
> *If Shibata retains vs. Riddle, this match is for the RPW Championship*
> Katsuyori Shibata vs. Will Ospreay
> 
> *IWGP Tag Team Championship*
> Tomohiro Ishii & Toru Yano vs. Great Bash Heel vs. Killer Elite Squad
> 
> *IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship*
> Hiromu Takahashi (c) vs. Dragon Lee
> 
> *IWGP Intercontinental Championship*
> Tetsuya Naito (c) vs. Michael Elgin


Goddamn, these shows look STACKED. Shibata/Ospreay & Okada/Suzuki :mark:


----------



## ShadowSucks92

NastyYaffa said:


> New Beginning cards~!
> 
> February 5th:
> 
> 
> February 11th:
> 
> 
> 
> Goddamn, these shows look STACKED. Shibata/Ospreay & Okada/Suzuki :mark:


I fear for Will, Shibata must still be pissed after WK 11 :/


----------



## Mr. Socko

Kidani is a fool if he thinks NJPW can compete with WWE outside of Japan. They need to focus on the Japanese market where they have a much more impressive marketshare and get that back to where they once were. WWE won't get any traction with the Japanese audience with their current product. 

Also attempting to make an expansion without positioning your hottest star as the Ace of the company :mj4


----------



## Corey

Why aren't the Guerrillas getting a Tag Title rematch? They're just running the same match on both shows. :lol

KUSHIDA not getting a rematch makes me feel like they might be moving up to the heavies.

Aside from that not making any sense, yeah the cards look fantastic. Shibata/Ospreay is unexpected but should be pretty unique. SUZUKI MUST WIN! :mark:

How much money are we putting on LOS winning the 6-Man Titles back?


----------



## Cipher

I hope Shibata kills Will. 



Corey said:


> Why aren't the Guerrillas getting a Tag Title rematch? They're just running the same match on both shows. :lol


They have "fuck off" heat, that's why lol


----------



## NastyYaffa

Corey said:


> KUSHIDA not getting a rematch makes me feel like they might be moving up to the heavies.


I so hope that happens. Imagine KUSHIDA in the G1 :sodone


----------



## El Dandy

NastyYaffa said:


> I so hope that happens. Imagine KUSHIDA in the G1 :sodone


Why wait until the G1, let KUSHIDA work the NJC and have him get to the final. Now that they have Hiromu, they really need to move KUSHIDA up asap.

Hmmmm the fact that Okada and MiSu are opposing each other in a tag _after_ their title match is a little interesting. Makes you consider that something has got to happen in the HW title match now.

Would've thought the cards would be theoretically flipped and you do the LOS card first and CHAOS/SuzukiGun card second. Not complaining, LOS gets another event at Bodymaker where they own the main and semi main 

:sundin


----------



## Martins

Did I just hear Shibata/Ospreay? :creepytrips

Give Ospreay an Ishii mask. I wanna see Shibata in that Ishii-match state of mind murder the skinny fuck with some kicks and snap him like the twig he is.


Cards look fuckin' stacked though. MiSu <3 


I haven't paid any attention at all to Juice Robinson in New Japan. In my mind he's still CJ Parker, and even AS CJ Parker, the only match of his I saw was Owens' debut in NXT. Has he been any good recently?


----------



## Mr. Socko

HW Kushida would be very fun wens3


----------



## Corey

Cipher said:


> They have "fuck off" heat, that's why lol


I thought they were improving until that shitty performance at WK.



Martins said:


> Give Ospreay an Ishii mask. I wanna see Shibata in that Ishii-match state of mind murder the skinny fuck with some kicks and snap him like the twig he is.
> 
> ----------
> 
> I haven't paid any attention at all to Juice Robinson in New Japan. In my mind he's still CJ Parker, and even AS CJ Parker, the only match of his I saw was Owens' debut in NXT. Has he been any good recently?


Did you see New Year's Dash? Shibata & Ospreay's interactions were HEATED. Will legit looked like he wanted to murder Shibata. The match is gonna be fuckin awesome. :mark:

And secondly, yes! He's been very fun when given the opportunity to shine. A lot of his matches haven't gone all that long to standout (I think he faced Elgin at some point) but check out these two to see what he can do with an extended period of time:

Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Juice Robinson (Lion's Gate Project 1) *** 1/2
Go Shiozaki vs. Juice Robinson (Lion's Gate Project 2) *** 1/2


----------



## Cipher

Naito is absolutely dead on with everything, including global expansion being a terrible idea


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819056728415170561


----------



## The High King

Cody Hall has been released from NJPW
Not sure if Cody asked for his release of not .


----------



## El Dandy

If only that were the start of the great gaijin purge

srs tho did his injury ever heal? If so, WWE developmental is in his future if they are actually interested in developing somebody instead of ready made indie guys


----------



## Master Bate

Just dropped in this thread to say I'm going to G1. It's so insane they are going to be in Long Beach lol. Seems like something they'd do in New York or something.

Even though its months from now so stoked to be posting in this thread my thoughts on the show while there. And I hope there's people in here planning on going as well.


----------



## Genking48

We're practicing sunset flip pins, powerbombs, that technical wrestling sequence where crowd applauds and the dreaded _CLAW!_


----------



## Flik

When your mother decides to play with your sister but not with you


----------



## El Dandy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820053373378445312ACE! ACE! ACE!


----------



## Cipher

Kidani said on Twitter that foreign subscriptions to NJPW World now make up 25% of the total.


----------



## The High King

El Dandy said:


> If only that were the start of the great gaijin purge
> 
> srs tho did his injury ever heal? If so, WWE developmental is in his future if they are actually interested in developing somebody instead of ready made indie guys


No idea if his injury healed but expect him if his injury clears up to end up in nxt.
Think a few of the suzuki gun guys will be getting their future endeavors as well in a few short months and they serve their purpose.
Let us hope the ROH matches get shoved even lower down the card or preferably off the cards.


----------



## Corey

What are everyone's thoughts on Hajime Ohara (if anything)? I don't recall ever seeing him wrestle but I just finished watching the GHC Jr. Title match against Ishimori from last week and his individual performance was fucking outstanding. The back work was excellent and I loved his sense of urgency and quickness. May have just became one of my new favorite juniors because I already like him more than just about everyone else they have (Harada, Kotoge, Kenoh). Fuck I can only hope they bring back ACH for a match. 

Btw that match was fantastic too and the crowd cared about it. :lol Gonna watch the last two matches on the show hopefully tomorrow (fucking 30 minutes each ugh), but they're definitely off to a good start in-ring so I hope that continues.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*So apparently, it was discovered that Shibata was cheating on his wife, seeing this girl. Apparently, she claims to have nudes of Shibata, & that the two have been seeing each other regularly for 2 years. This is something else. :lol *

https://twitter.com/youkmcy


----------



## Genking48

Back in the doghouse


----------



## CharlyBrown

Seems like Shibata is Jon Jones of puro. So hes gonna be Taichi'd?


----------



## NastyYaffa

God fucking dammit if Shibata gets de-pushed because of this :fuckthis


----------



## Dead Seabed

Just when NEVER dead weight was dropped...


----------



## Ham and Egger

Don't worry Shibata fanboys, he'll pull a Rollins instead and still get PUSHED!


----------



## Cipher

Pls no bury shibata, big match tana


----------



## Pizzamorg

Just rewatched the Okada/Omega Main Event from Wrestle Kingdom 11, this time with JR's commentary. How much his commentary added, I'm not sure, but watching the match for a second time with the hype slightly less hysterical allowed me the chance to sit back and appreciate the match in the way I might not have before.

This second time around it didn't feel as sluggish or overlong. Long, certainly, but in the sense of a grand epic. A physical, brutal, war of wills. Even when the action slowed down the intensity, urgency and immediacy remained making it feel like non stop action even though it isn't.

More than that though, this second time, I actually found the match very logically structured now I have the finish in mind. I can see the logical progression and end game the match is focused on powering toward. It's like an orchestra constantly swelling to their climactic crescendo. It's one of the few matches where knowing the ending makes it better. 

One has to wonder where we stand after this though, Okada goes over the Omega with a rocket to his back but it took almost fifty minutes and the heavily protected Rainmaker had to be used four times, along with a plethora of other things including all of Okada's signatures more than once to finally get that three count. Are we to assume Omega is so powerful that one One Winged Angel would have made all the difference? Has he come out stronger the loser? 

Along the way the choreography perfectly accentuates the chemistry the two man have to tell an epic tale. It's a true Big Fight wrestling match and I'm finding myself becoming a real fan of Okada. I still do think Omega is very oversold though but I appreciate and the respect the leaps and bounds the man is making in NJPW. Okada couldn't have put on this show without him after all.

I still don't really buy into all the hyperbole in the sense of people giving the match six stars or calling it the greatest wrestling match we'll ever see and stuff but if I'm going to give any match five out of five stars this year I feel like this is probably going to be the one and yes I appreciate I'm saying that on 14th January but once you strip back all of the hyperbole, the match is just that good.


----------



## Vårmakos

Corey said:


> What are everyone's thoughts on Hajime Ohara (if anything)? I don't recall ever seeing him wrestle but I just finished watching the GHC Jr. Title match against Ishimori from last week and his individual performance was fucking outstanding. The back work was excellent and I loved his sense of urgency and quickness. May have just became one of my new favorite juniors because I already like him more than just about everyone else they have (Harada, Kotoge, Kenoh). Fuck I can only hope they bring back ACH for a match.
> 
> Btw that match was fantastic too and the crowd cared about it. :lol Gonna watch the last two matches on the show hopefully tomorrow (fucking 30 minutes each ugh), but they're definitely off to a good start in-ring so I hope that continues.


All of the old Ohara marks who used to post here are either banned or more interested in football or whatever. He is really good, but I never understood how he was more over than Kenou when I was actually following NOAH. Speaking of Kenou, you should totally check out the match they had against each other at Destiny 2015, it was really good.


----------



## Corey

Miyahara successfully defended the Triple Crown Title against Takao Omori today, which gives him his 7th defense in the reign, moving him into 3rd most all time in that category (tied with Misawa). What an ace! Next defense is gonna be against The Bodyguard so I think he's probably gonna continue the run. :lol


----------



## Cipher

Shibata sounds like a dick if you read those translated texts.


----------



## El Dandy

Zeus for next Triple Crown champion IMO

IDK what to think with Shibata or what will happen. I'm not overly concerned about this effecting his push because his theoretical push seemed like wishful thinking at best.

On one hand, Honma allegedly smacks a bitch and nothing happens.

On the other, Taichi had an affair once and was suspended for a couple of months.

If Ospreay beats him at New Beginning, then :lmao. However, if they job him out, suspend him, and cut his pay and he still acts like a team player throughout all of it.. that could weirdly bode well for him that he's willing to take his lumps and not quit on the company again.


----------



## Genking48

Maybe he'll shave his head as a form of showing remorse :evil
So sorry Minegishi ;_;


----------



## Corey

El Dandy said:


> Zeus for next Triple Crown champion IMO


Agreed on this. (Y) He gets past The Bodyguard and then Zeus challenges and beats him, bringing the story full circle since Zeus was the one that Miyahara defeated to win the vacant title almost one year ago.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I've rewatched Omega/Okada now SIX times. I don't think I've done for any match in years. I've rewatched it with Japanese commentary twice and four times with American commentary (Kelly/Corino, JR/Barnett) and it gets better with each viewing but one thing I've noticed and it's the most understated moment of the match:

After Okada hit the 2nd Rainmaker, Gedo starts to prematurely celebrate only to turn around and see his guy down on the mat too and he slowly starts to put his arms down and mouth begins to slowly open wide. Fantastic camera work by the NJPW directors. When wrestling is good, it's beautiful.




El Dandy said:


> Zeus for next Triple Crown champion IMO


I feel like this has to happen at this point.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Yeah, this whole thing doesn't look too good for Shibata but hey, he's paid his dues before, he can do it again. 

Also in DG-related news: *



> 01/14/2017
> Kyoto, KBS Hall
> 900 Attendance
> 1. Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!{W}, Ryo “Jimmy” Saito, Jimmy Kanda (13:14 Backslide from Heaven) Jimmy Susumu, Jimmy Kagetora, Jimmy K-ness J.K.S.{L}
> 2. Kzy (3:43 Skayde Schoolboy) CIMA
> 3. Naruki Doi (8:12 Disqualification) El Lindaman
> 4. Masaaki Mochizuki, Don Fujii, Big R Shimizu{W} (15:37 Shot-put Slam) Eita, Takehiro Yamamura, Kaito Ishida{L}
> 5. Dragon Kid{W}, Gamma (14:23 Bible) YAMATO, BxB Hulk
> 6. Shingo Takagi, T-Hawk, Cyber Kong{W} (18:37 Cyber Bomb) Masato Yoshino, Kotoka, Ben-K
> 
> Kzy celebrated his big win over CIMA. CIMA said even he is not Stalker Ichikawa, he wanted a restart. He eventually gave in and admitted defeat. Kzy deserved a New Year’s gift for his win. He could have anything he wanted. Anything? In that case, he wanted a Twin Gate title match. CIMA told him not to get carried away. How about the Brave Gate? CIMA didn’t have the authority to do that. That was Eitas’ business. CIMA told him to think about it until the next show in Kyoto.
> Scoring such an important win on the first show of the year was going to set the tone for Kzy. He promised big things from both himself and Tribe Vanguard in 2017.
> 
> Verserk jumped Doi during his match, and left him laying. CIMA, DK, & Gamma attempted to make the save but were held off. While Verserk was distracted with them, Metal Warrior & Dr. Muscle came out and carried him backstage.
> 
> Shimizu berated Ishida & Yamamura for their recent slump. Dragon Gate was counting on them to carry it into the future. They can’t even carry themselves. Mochizuki was a little more lenient. He was impressed by how they fought against himself & Fujii. He expected blood, sweat, & tears from them this year. Shimizu quickly apologized to them and told them to try hard. Eita also told them to get their shit together. Kzy came out while this was going on. He still wanted a Brave Gate title match and was here to inform Eita.
> El Lindaman came out of nowhere and delivered a German Suplex to Kzy. A new year, but the same Kzy. No one wanted to hear his incessant chatter. This microphone belonged to El Lindaman! He also reminded Eita that it was only a matter of time before the Brave Gate belt was around his waist.
> 
> YAMATO wrote off the Hulk loss as him still being hungover from the various New Year festivities. Tribe Vanguard would break their slump and live up to their name in 2017.
> 
> Cyber ran down the Kyoto locals as ******* idiots. This year will be just like last year. Verserk and the Muscle Beast Cyber Kong will rule. Takagi dismissed Yoshino & co as jobbers. Ben-K? What a joke. Verserk are the supreme unit. Verserk left.
> 
> Yoshino lamented his first promo of 2017 being under such poor circumstances.
> Kotoka was still reeling from all that happened in 2016. He wasn’t going to give up on his quest to demolish Verserk. While everyone else was enjoying the time off, he was training and thinking about revenge. The losing ends today. He asked Yoshino to continue fighting with him. Yoshino said that if it was this fired up version of Kotoka, then he would be happy to. He also made a promise to Ben-K to take him under his wing. Together they would sprint into 2017.





> 01/15/2017
> Osaka, Edion Arena Osaka #2
> 1. Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Jimmy Kagetora{W}, Jimmy Kanda (11:52 Gurumakakari) Gamma, Punch Tominaga{L}, Hyou Watanabe
> 2. T-Hawk, El Lindaman{W} (12:38 Tiger Suplex Hold) Eita{L}, Takehiro Yamamura
> 3. Masaaki Mochizuki{W}, Don Fujii (14:23 Shin Saikyo High Kick) Kotoka{L}, Ben-K
> 4. Shingo Takagi{W}, Cyber Kong (15:00 Half Boston Crab) Big R Shimizu, Kaito Ishida{L}
> 5. Kzy, Yosuke Santa Maria{W} (15:17 Neraiuchi) CIMA, Dragon Kid{L}
> 6. Masato Yoshino{W}, Jimmy Susumu, Ryo “Jimmy” Saito (22:08 Sol Naciente) YAMATO, BxB Hulk{L}, Naruki Doi
> 
> El Lindaman taunted the Osaka fans, along with the so-called “strongest middleweight champion” Eita. Give the guy who got pinned today a hand. Last year, he challenged for the Brave Gate and lost. But he only lost due to outside interference. He’s beaten Eita twice in recent times, so that qualifies him for another shot. He wants it right here in Osaka in March, so he can throw it back in the faces of these idiot fans that made a fool of him last year. They will have to give him the respect he is due when he becomes Brave Gate champion. Eita admitted that there was interference in their last match. But a win is a win. He can have a rematch, but he isn’t going to win. Eita won’t lose to the likes of him. Linda has 2 wins on him, there will not be a third. Linda can train all he wants. Eita will win. Don’t take your eyes off him.
> 
> Mochizuki told Kotoka & Ben-K that even though they have been coming together as a team, this kind of effort won’t bring them any success in Dragon Gate. Ben-K has huge potential, but it can be wasted if he doesn’t have the right person leading him. He urged him to think about that. As for Kotoka; he has been given some leeway by the fans since his return from injury. If you don’t wrestle, you don’t get paid. So he probably has no savings left. He will have to fight and claw to survive. If they need guidance from Mochizuki & Fujii, they will be there. Ben-K thanked them, and promised to take this advice to heart. He & Kotoka will do their best to win. Because he is Ben-K!
> 
> Maria & Kzy celebrated. Maria had something to say to CIMA. When Kzy beat him yesterday, CIMA refused to give him a Twin Gate match. Today, Maria pinned DK. He can’t refuse now. Kzy was in on the idea. Tribe Vanguard would be going on the offensive this year.
> CIMA said Tribe Vanguard has already ruined 2017 for Over Generation. This wasn’t going to be their year. CK-1 would put a stop to that. Then Over Generation would throw all their support behind Gamma as he goes for the Dream Gate….
> 
> YAMATO wondered what was going on with Hulk. Two matches, two losses. If Tribe Vanguard is going to succeed as a unit, they need Hulk playing a lead role. Maria & Kzy are doing their part in going for the Twin Gate. He knows Hulk is capable of more. He wondered if Hulk was fighting with any sort of purpose since he came back. He figures Hulk needs something to light a fire under him. YAMATO needs to take some time to think about what that might be. He left alone.
> Doi was a little more cordial. You win some, you lose some. Good times, bad times, etc. YAMATO was sure being a prick about things. Leaving Hulk out here like this, that is taking it a bit far. It’s ok though. He would gladly walk Hulk out. They left together.
> 
> Yoshino & the Jimmyz shared some banter to close the show. Yoshino considered becoming Jimmy Masato and joining them. Kagetora suggested Masato Jimino. Susumu offered Jimmito Yoshino. Both those were rejected. Saito came up with Jimmito Jimino. Kanda recalled he was once YOSSINO, so maybe he could be JIMMINO. Eventually they decided that the whole thing was a bad idea, so he won’t be joining them.


*Kzy & Santa Maria scoring wins? Please let 2017 be their year. :fingerscrossed

Also, I guess they're finally gonna be doing something for BxB Hulk. It wouldn't surprise me if he faces YAMATO for the Dream Gate next, tbh.

Also, Metal Warrior & Dr. Muscle are back? 2017's already looking interesting for Dragon Gate.*


----------



## Cipher

Someone did a cover




You know, it's growing on me the more I hear it.


----------



## Corey

Finished watching the top 3 matches from NOAH's first big show and I actually don't feel like I wasted my time! (Y)

Jr. Title: Ohara vs. Ishimori - **** (Already commented on this but it turned out to be MOTN. Loved Ohara's performance and will definitely need to see more of him)

GHC Tag Titles: Shiozaki & Taniguchi (c) vs. Marufuji & Kotoge - *** 1/4 (This was 30 minutes. I honestly think 20 of it was just Shiozaki beating the piss of Kotoge. :lol Felt like some kind of weird initiation but the crowd popped for all his hope spots and there was a NASTY headbutt that brought blood to both of them. Taniguchi added literally nothing to this but Marufuji had some killer kicks. Honestly wasn't bad, just didn't really need to be 30 minutes)

GHC Title: Nakajima (c) vs. Sugiura - *** 3/4 (This is weird because this was not a match that I would typically enjoy. It was comprised of pretty much nothing but strikes. 7,000 forearms and 2,000 kicks.... but I liked it! It was stiff and I could've actually went higher if it wasn't for the overkill on the amount of superkicks that Sugiura took in the final minutes. Still would've been better if they shaved some time off though)


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Watched Riki Choshu vs. Keiji Muto from NJPW Super Heavy Crush 92. A unspectacular match given the names involved in this main event. I can tolerate blown spots in matches but when they happened in such a short span of time, it just reeks of laziness. Add to the fact that later in the the bout Muto didn't seem to know what to do next and it goes from solid if unspectacular to a profound disappointment. **3/4


----------



## Corey

Posting this for ALL the people that ask about what shows will have English commentary this year. Here's the entire schedule:

2/4 – New Beginning in Sapporo
2/11 – New Beginning in Osaka
3/6- 45th Anniversary
3/20 – New Japan Cup 2017
4/9 – Sakura Genesis 2017
5/3 – Wrestling Dontaku
6/3 – Best of Super Junior 24 Finals
6/11 – Dominion 2017
7/1 – G1 Climax Special in US
7/2 – G1 Climax Special in USA
7/17- G1 Climax Opening
8/11 -G1 Climax Finals
8/12 -G1 Climax Finals
8/13 – G1 Climax Finals

No idea what Sakura Genesis is, maybe that's taking the place of Hinokuni? Strange that Honor Rising shows aren't on the list. I imagine those have to be in English.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Gonna watch the first part of NOAH's First Navigation 2017.


----------



## Bland

@Corey, Im sure Sakura Genesis is replacing Invasion Attacks


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

First half of First Navigation is entertaining if unspectacular. But after the Suzuki-Gun 'invasion', it's nice to see straight singles matches on the undercard.


----------



## Corey

Bland said:


> @Corey, Im sure Sakura Genesis is replacing Invasion Attacks


Wow good call, not sure how I didn't even notice it was missing from the list. :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Top selling merch from NJPW as of December:

_*
[*]#10 - Wrestle Kingdom 11 Booklet

[*]#09 - Bullet Club Arising Hat

[*]#08 - Kazuchika Okada x Kinnikuman Collaboration T-Shirt

[*]#07 - Los Ingobernables de Japon Hat

[*]#06 - Los Ingobernables de Japon Baseball Shirt

[*]#05 - Kazuchika Okada Beanie

[*]#04 - Kenny Omega "Goodbye & Goodnight" T-Shirt

[*]#03 - Tetsuya Naito "Keep Calm" Hoodie

[*]#02 - Kenny Omega "One Winged Angel" Hoodie

[*]#01 - Los Ingobernables de Japon Jacket*_

Bullet Club is still relevant, Kenny Omega is made, and LIJ is TAKING OVER.

Is this the right place to post this?


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*That was a pretty fun DG show & I guess we can now confirm YAMATO/BxB Hulk for the Dream Gate down the line, & Doi now joining Yoshino, Kotoka & Ben-K.

Also, I think the next show is gonna have Shingo/T-Hawk/Lndaman/Cyber Kong vs. Yoshino/Doi/Kotoka/Ben-K. Should be great. :mark:*


----------



## Genking48

Soon, looks so cheesy, I love it!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

First Navigation 2017 was a pretty good show! Most enjoyment I've gotten from a NOAH show in ages.


----------



## Corey

*AJPW New Year Wars 1/3/2017*​
*Jr. Title:* Keisuke Ishii (c) vs. Yuma Aoyagi - *** 1/4

Very solid match between two guys I'm not familiar with. I was heavily won over by Ishii's performance, much like I was with Ohara in NOAH. Great work on the neck that was a story through the whole match. Only thing holding it back was Aoyagi simply not looking like he was on the same level or really portraying he had a shot to win.

NEXTREAM (Jake Lee & Kento Miyahara) vs. Evolution (Suwama & Joe Doering) - ** 3/4

I'm not sure if they didn't wanna outshine the main event or something, but this ended way too abruptly. Miyahara & Doering were enjoyable, Suwama & Lee not so much. In fact, Jake Lee hasn't really improved at all since I saw him a year ago. He hit one of the worst looking Russin leg sweeps I've ever seen here. :lol

*Tag Team Titles:* The Big Guns (Zeus & The Bodyguard)(c) vs. Get Wild (Manabu Soya & Takao Omori) - *** 1/4

Outside of The Bodyguard being completely fucking atrocious, this was a solid main event. I haven't seen much from Soya but I enjoyed him here. Good suplex sequence where they kept holding on to each other. Seriously though, I can;t stress enough how awful The Bodyguard is. His bumping and facial expressions were terrible. There comes a point where you have so much muscle on your body that it impairs your balance/flexibility and you move like shit. He's at that level.

Also:

_~ Zeus and Bodyguard vs. Miyahara and Lee for the World Tag belts was announced for the 2/17 show at Korakuen.
~ Then Miyahara vs. Bodyguard for the Triple Crown was announced for the 2/26 show in Osaka._

Let's see if Miyahara can drag him to something good.


----------



## El Dandy

idk a tiny bit of doubt is starting to enter my mind about Omega since his name is a headline on WWE.com.

Anyways, in more important news:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821947653881667584
Look at that MVP not giving a fuck :mark:


----------



## Bland

Naito is definitely the MVP of njpw in my opinion. Would love to see him Vs. Suzuki this year for either Heavyweight or International Championship. Suzuki Gun vs. LIJ would be epic.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Bland said:


> Naito is definitely the MVP of njpw in my opinion. Would love to see him Vs. Suzuki this year for either Heavyweight or International Championship. Suzuki Gun vs. LIJ would be epic.


LIJ are also the top sellers of merch in NJPW currently (Naito and Omega overall as individuals) and I'm with the opinion of many in thinking he's winning the G1.


----------



## BornBad

El Dandy said:


> idk a tiny bit of doubt is starting to enter my mind about Omega since his name is a headline on WWE.com.


huge disappointment if Omega signs for the WWE. Last year he was pushed to the moon with the IC belt, the G1 and main eventing Wrestlekingdom, he was claiming everywhere about how much he loves New Japan and wanting changing the business and put the company on another level.. it would be a huge slap in the face for NJPW maybe worse than Nakamura


----------



## Cipher

BornBad said:


> huge disappointment if Omega signs for the WWE. Last year he was pushed to the moon with the IC belt, the G1 and main eventing Wrestlekingdom, he was claiming everywhere about how much he loves New Japan and wanting changing the business and put the company on another level.. it would be a huge slap in the face for NJPW maybe worse than Nakamura


Money talks, bullshit walks. Gedo obviously didn't learn from AJ and that's his fault.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/822065862878187523Nakajima liked this tweet. Oh my.


----------



## Genking48

Visiting Wrestle Kingdom, Jurina cries and frustration sets in


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

BornBad said:


> huge disappointment if Omega signs for the WWE. Last year he was pushed to the moon with the IC belt, the G1 and main eventing Wrestlekingdom, he was claiming everywhere about how much he loves New Japan and wanting changing the business and put the company on another level.. it would be a huge slap in the face for NJPW maybe worse than Nakamura


After listening to his interview with Bryan Alvarez & Dave Meltzer, I'm almost certain he's staying. Sounds like he's just getting started in NJPW as he has aspirations to face guys like Ishii.


----------



## SolarKhan

BornBad said:


> huge disappointment if Omega signs for the WWE. Last year he was pushed to the moon with the IC belt, the G1 and main eventing Wrestlekingdom, he was claiming everywhere about how much he loves New Japan and wanting changing the business and put the company on another level.. it would be a huge slap in the face for NJPW *maybe worse than Nakamura*


What did Nakamura do that is so bad? That he left? The man was underutilized. He was extremely over and SHOULD have won the IWGP HWY Championship at least once in the last 2 years. If only as a short run (sorta like Naito in 2016). I am glad he left. He was dominating the IC title division and it was glaring how obvious he was essentially told to step back or sit on the bench while we play with AJ, Tanahashi, and Okada.


----------



## Eliko

Kenny Omega Talking to Dave Meltzer about his 6 stars match at Tokyo Dome, G-1 & His Future NJPW or WWE? Great 50 minutes interview!


----------



## BornBad

SolarKhan said:


> What did Nakamura do that is so bad? That he left? The man was underutilized. He was extremely over and SHOULD have won the IWGP HWY Championship at least once in the last 2 years. If only as a short run (sorta like Naito in 2016). I am glad he left. He was dominating the IC title division and it was glaring how obvious he was essentially told to step back or sit on the bench while we play with AJ, Tanahashi, and Okada.


Nothing wrong actually. Dude is a very huge star in Japan but was stuck in the IWGP Intercontinental Championship and wanted some legit changes after 3 years of back and forth with the belt but the company didn't want him in the top spot so i can understand than he left. NJPW are the one to blame with Nakamura's departure 

Then again Nakamura was one of the top 3 guys and him leaving for WWE a huge jab for the company even if they fixed this with the push of Omega and Naito


----------



## SolarKhan

BornBad said:


> Nothing wrong actually. Dude is a very huge star in Japan but was stuck in the IWGP Intercontinental Championship and wanted some legit changes after 3 years of back and forth with the belt but the company didn't want him in the top spot so i can understand than he left. NJPW are the one to blame with Nakamura's departure
> 
> Then again Nakamura was one of the top 3 guys and him leaving for WWE a huge jab for the company even if they fixed this with the push of Omega and Naito


My mistake then. I misread your post to think that he "wrong" NJPW in some way. Glad we are in agreement when it comes to him.

Can you imagine if he returned now though?


----------



## BornBad

SolarKhan said:


> Can you imagine if he returned now though?


Would be great... not a great fan of Nakamura being on NXT of all people for over a year and being discount version than the wrestler he was in Japan but i don't think he will be back before his contract ends in two years


----------



## Corey

Ohara retained the GHC Jr. Title today over Harada. (Y) 

Kenoh & Kitamiya won the GHC Tag Titles. I'll give them a chance since they have alliteration in their names. :lol


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Nakamura leaving was a dick move since that asshole was one of the people responsible for Shibata not being pushed when Kidani brought him back. 

What is he doing in WWE that is go great? He is not on the main roster and his prime is gonna be wasted being a midcarder (which in the days of Hennig and Razor Ramon was not a bad deal)?

His IC reigns made sense it elevated the title from a nothing thing held by MVP.


----------



## SolarKhan

Miguel De Juan said:


> Nakamura leaving was a dick move since that asshole was one of the people responsible for Shibata not being pushed when Kidani brought him back.
> 
> What is he doing in WWE that is go great? He is not on the main roster and his prime is gonna be wasted being a midcarder (which in the days of Hennig and Razor Ramon was not a bad deal)?
> 
> His IC reigns made sense it elevated the title from a nothing thing held by MVP.


That is interesting Miguel. Can you post the link to the source for this? I'd be interested in reading about the internal wrestling politics for NJPW.

Also, who has been keeping Shibata down since Nakamura left? He hasn't ascended past the NEVER weight title. 

Poor Shibata, so many peers seem to be against him going past the NEVER weight championship yet so many fans want him in the main event.


----------



## BornBad

Miguel De Juan said:


> What is he doing in WWE that is go great? He is not on the main roster* and his prime is gonna be wasted being a midcarder (which in the days of Hennig and Razor Ramon was not a bad deal)?*


Minoru Suzuki is still looking in awesome shape at 48 and Nakamura is probably ten years younger. his career will be far to be over when he'll be back to Japon. 

But i agree his NXT run is far to be awesome ( when he try to cut a promo in English it's very cringeworthy ) and once he'll be in the main roster i have no idea how they are going booking him a weekly basis


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Shibata vs. Ospreay at New Beginning in Osaka will (officially) be for the Rev Pro British Heavyweight Championship.








:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Dead Seabed

BornBad said:


> Minoru Suzuki is still looking in awesome shape at 48 and Nakamura is probably ten years younger. his career will be far to be over when he'll be back to Japon.
> 
> But i agree his NXT run is far to be awesome ( when he try to cut a promo in English it's very cringeworthy ) and once he'll be in the main roster i have no idea how they are going booking him a weekly basis


I just hope the WWE run doesn't punch out his bump card too much. The reason why Suzuki is in such a great shape at that age, just like Sugiura, Ishii, Makabe, etc., is because they don't do 300 stupid shows a year :jericho2


----------



## Corey

*NOAH “The Second Navig.2017”, 2/18/2017 [Sat] 17:00 @ Hakata StarLanes in Fukuoka*

(4) *GHC Junior Tag Championship Decision Match:* Taiji Ishimori & Hi69 (FREE) vs. HAYATA (DOVE) & YO-HEY (FREE)
~ Winners become the 30th champions.

Who the fuck are these guys? :lol

*NOAH “GREAT VOYAGE in YOKOHAMA”, 3/12/2017 [Sun] 16:00 @ Yokohama Cultural Gymnasium*

(-) *GHC Junior Heavyweight Championship Match:* [33rd Champion] Hajime Ohara vs. [Challenger] Hitoshi Kumano
~ 2nd title defense.

(-) *GHC Heavyweight Championship Match:* [28th Champion] Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. [Challenger] Go Shiozaki
~ 4th title defense.


----------



## Daniel97

What time UK time does the 4th of feb njpw show start?


----------



## Corey

Daniel97 said:


> What time UK time does the 4th of feb njpw show start?


Do you mean New Beginning on Feb. 5th? If so then it should be 6 AM. Starts at 3 PM local time in Japan.


----------



## Pizzamorg

So is it 6am Sunday Morning or 6am Monday morning? This is so confusing.


----------



## Corey

Pizzamorg said:


> So is it 6am Sunday Morning or 6am Monday morning? This is so confusing.


6 AM Sunday morning. Japan is ahead.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Corey said:


> 6 AM Sunday morning. Japan is ahead.


That is actually way better than the WWE PPVs being on at Midnight on a Sunday and running till like 4 am on a Monday.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*So there's been 3 injuries during the recent DG tour. Kotoka suffered a knee injury, Gamma had an issue with his left arm, & Masato Yoshino suffered a herniated disc, & a spinal injury.

Doi's new unit getting fucked before it even gets off the ground. Please be alright, guys. :mj2*


----------



## BornBad

*The New Beginning in Sapporo
February 5, 2017*

* Kushida & Hirai Kawato vs. El Desperado & Kanemura
* Yuji Nagata, Satoshi Kojima & Tenzan vs. Henare, David Finlay & Yoshitatsu
* Tiger Mask, Jushin Thunder Liger & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Gedo, Jado & Will Ospreay
* Yoshi-Hashi (Chaos) vs. Takashi Iizuka (Suzuki-Gun)
* Tetsuya Naito, Bushi, Evil, Sanada & Hiromu Takahashi (Los Ingobernables de Japon) vs. Dragon Lee, Ryusuke Taguchi, Nakanishi, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Michael Elgin
* IWGP Jr. Tag Team Championship: Roppongi Vice (c) vs. Taichi & Taka Michinoku (Suzuki-Gun)
* NEVER Openweight Championship: Hirooki Goto (c) vs. Juice Robinson
* IWGP Tag Team Championship: Tomohiro Ishii & Toru Yano (c) vs. Tomoaki Honma & Togi Makabe vs. Killer Elite Squad (Suzuki-Gun)
* IWGP Heavyweight Championship: Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Minoru Suzuki

*The New Beginning in Osaka
February 11, 2017*

* Hirai Kawato & Yoshitatsu vs. Henare & David Finlay
* Kushida, Satoshi Kojima & Tenzan vs. El Desperado, Kanemaru & Takashi Iizuka
* Tiger Mask, Jushin Thunder Liger, Juice Robinson & Yuji Nagata vs. Gedo, Jado, Yoshi-Hashi & Hirooki Goto (Chaos)
* Roppongi Vice & Kazuchika Okada (Chaos) vs. Taka Michinoku, Taichi & Minoru Suzuki (Suzuki-Gun)
* NEVER 6-Man Tag Team Championship: Tanahashi, Nakanishi & Taguchi (c) vs. Sanada, Evil & Bushi (LIJ)
* British Heavyweight Championship: Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs. Will Ospreay
* IWGP Tag Team Championship: Tomohiro Ishii & Toru Yano (c) vs. Tomoaki Honma & Togi Makabe vs. Killer Elite Squad (Suzuki-Gun)
* IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship: Himoru Takahashi (c) vs. Dragon Lee
* IWGP Intercontinental Championship: Tetsuya Naito (c) vs. Michael Elgin


----------



## HOJO

BornBad said:


> *The New Beginning in Sapporo
> February 5, 2017*
> 
> * Kushida & Hirai Kawato vs. El Desperado & Kanemura
> * Yuji Nagata, Satoshi Kojima & Tenzan vs. Henare, David Finlay & Yoshitatsu
> * Tiger Mask, Jushin Thunder Liger & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Gedo, Jado & Will Ospreay
> * Yoshi-Hashi (Chaos) vs. Takashi Iizuka (Suzuki-Gun)
> * Tetsuya Naito, Bushi, Evil, Sanada & Hiromu Takahashi (Los Ingobernables de Japon) vs. Dragon Lee, Ryusuke Taguchi, Nakanishi, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Michael Elgin
> * IWGP Jr. Tag Team Championship: Roppongi Vice (c) vs. Taichi & Taka Michinoku (Suzuki-Gun)
> * NEVER Openweight Championship: Hirooki Goto (c) vs. Juice Robinson
> * *IWGP Tag Team Championship: Tomohiro Ishii & Toru Yano (c) vs. Tomoaki Honma & Togi Makabe vs. Killer Elite Squad (Suzuki-Gun)*
> * IWGP Heavyweight Championship: Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Minoru Suzuki
> 
> *The New Beginning in Osaka
> February 11, 2017*
> 
> * Hirai Kawato & Yoshitatsu vs. Henare & David Finlay
> * Kushida, Satoshi Kojima & Tenzan vs. El Desperado, Kanemaru & Takashi Iizuka
> * Tiger Mask, Jushin Thunder Liger, Juice Robinson & Yuji Nagata vs. Gedo, Jado, Yoshi-Hashi & Hirooki Goto (Chaos)
> * Roppongi Vice & Kazuchika Okada (Chaos) vs. Taka Michinoku, Taichi & Minoru Suzuki (Suzuki-Gun)
> * NEVER 6-Man Tag Team Championship: Tanahashi, Nakanishi & Taguchi (c) vs. Sanada, Evil & Bushi (LIJ)
> * British Heavyweight Championship: Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs. Will Ospreay
> * *IWGP Tag Team Championship: Tomohiro Ishii & Toru Yano (c) vs. Tomoaki Honma & Togi Makabe vs. Killer Elite Squad (Suzuki-Gun)*
> * IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship: Himoru Takahashi (c) vs. Dragon Lee
> * IWGP Intercontinental Championship: Tetsuya Naito (c) vs. Michael Elgin


The exact same Tag Title Match on the exact same tour. Fuck you, Gedo

Also get DDTUniverse you geeks. It's literally free until Feburary. http://ddtuniverse.com/top


----------



## Zatiel

Hyped for Takahashi Vs Lee and Okada Vs. Suzuki. Shibata Vs. Ospreay should be quality, too.

I wonder if they'll hot potato the tag titles across the two matches.


----------



## BornBad

Killer Elite Squad are cool they could be the next Machine Gun and Gallows and have a sweat run the belts. 

But if Gedo is booking Taka and Taichi to win the jr belts :bush


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*So it's been confirmed that in addition to having a herniated disc, Yoshino's suffered three fractured vertebrae. 

God damn it. :batista3*


----------



## Tanahashis_Hair

I recently rewatched every Tanahashi/Okada match and I still feel their Wrestle Kingdom 9 match is their best. Love of all them though!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Tickets for New Beginning in Osaka sold out over 2 weeks in advance:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824191417941626881
Don't ever say New Japan doesn't know what they're doing because they knew EXACTLY what they were doing.


----------



## HOJO

BornBad said:


> Killer Elite Squad are cool they could be the next Machine Gun and Gallows and have a sweat run the belts.
> 
> But if Gedo is booking Taka and Taichi to win the jr belts :bush


Better TAKA than Kanemaru


----------



## El Dandy

Rainmaka! said:


> Tickets for New Beginning in Osaka sold out over 2 weeks in advance:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824191417941626881
> Don't ever say New Japan doesn't know what they're doing because they knew EXACTLY what they were doing.


Yes because why ever question or discuss anything when we can be agreeable drones instead 

Another LOS headlined show sells out surprise surprise. Naito drawing better than Okada; yet who is the golden boy? Naito the people's champ and the people's choice.

In other events, here are Sakuraba and Brooke Hogan hanging out. Truly when world's collide tbh


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823519348501323776


----------



## Lariatoh!

Deadman's Hand said:


> *So it's been confirmed that in addition to having a herniated disc, Yoshino's suffered three fractured vertebrae.
> 
> God damn it. :batista3*


Farrk, not good for the speed star... Man that's really bad news. I hope there's no permanent damage there. Yoshino is the reason I watch DG.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

Lariatoh! said:


> Farrk, not good for the speed star... Man that's really bad news. I hope there's no permanent damage there. Yoshino is the reason I watch DG.


*Nobody really knows how long he's gonna be out, only that it's gonna be "for a while." Shame too, because Doi's new unit with Speed Muscle at the forefront was looking so promising, now Yoshino will probably miss a huge part of the year, if not the whole year.

Hopefully he'll make a fast recovery.*


----------



## maxninepower

Holy Fuck!


----------



## Dead Seabed

El Dandy said:


> In other events, here are Sakuraba and Brooke Hogan hanging out. Truly when world's collide tbh
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823519348501323776


Damn that bitch is fine, despite the hints of Hulkster face.


----------



## NastyYaffa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824947132654354432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824937490704240640
So hyped for these 2 singles matches :mark:


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

maxninepower said:


> Holy Fuck!


Savage Iizuka lol. This storyline should be epic. Could we possibly see LIJ, Bullet Club and Chaos come together here to battle Suzuki Gun? Good to see Suzuki back, can't wait for him to face Okada.


----------



## The High King

Road to new beginning was a decent show.
suzuki did not do much in the main bout, he did not have to but what he did was enough and done well.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Will there be threads for The New Beginning shows?


----------



## Corey

Rainmaka! said:


> Will there be threads for The New Beginning shows?


Nah doubtful. Discussions usually happen in here outside of Wrestle Kingdom and the G1, which normally have their own threads.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Corey said:


> Nah doubtful. Discussions usually happen in here outside of Wrestle Kingdom and the G1, which normally have their own threads.


Got it! Never done a live discussion over a non-WK/G1 show and didn't know how that worked on here.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The History of Bullet Club with AJ Styles, Prince Devitt, and Guns & Gallows.

Perfect timing....


----------



## Corey

*NJPW/CMLL Fantasticamania 1/20*​
Okada, Ultimo Guerrero, & Euforia vs. Volador Jr, Mistico, & Juice Robinson - *** 1/2 (Awesome match and real easy to watch. The interactions between Volador & UG were fucking great and make me look forward to their match on the last day even more)

Titan vs. Hiromu Takahashi - ** 3/4

*CMLL Lightweight Title:* Dragon Lee (c) vs. Cavernario - ***

Something just didn't click with those last two matches. I can't really explain it but they weren't resonating with me. Titan abandoned selling his leg and frankly got in a bit too much offense imo. Lee & Cavernario did some cool stuff but the pacing felt off and they had to improvise the finish once Cavernario hurt his arm.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*So here's an update on the DG injury situation:*



> For Kotoka, it was a nagging thing he was trying to just work through. Made it worse. No timetable on a return. Hoping it isn't too long.
> 
> Gamma was also a nagging thing and the time off was planned. They did an angle to explain it. He was going to take awhile off, but with the mess now he may have to come back sooner.
> 
> As for Yoshino. It happened on a Death Valley bomb from Takagi. He finished the match on adrenaline but as soon as he got backstage we went numb. Couldn't move. No feeling in his extremities. It came back at the hospital everywhere but his arms. Got MRIs and the hernia diagnosis. It's really bad, the doctor was advising retirement because it could have lasting effects on his quality of life. He made an appearance at an event but couldn't sign autographs because he couldn't hold a pen. Not sure how bad it is compared to Kanda way back when, but it's a similar situation. Tragic. That said, I expect him to be back next year.
> 
> Don't know about Kaito.
> 
> Tomorrow is gonna something. Don't know how they salvage what was planned.


*Fuck, Yoshino's injury sounds awful. Get well soon, Speedstar. :mj2*


----------



## Corey

*NJPW/CMLL Fantasticamania 1/21*​
Okada, Ospreay, & Cavernario vs. KUSHIDA, Taguchi, & Soberano Jr. - *** 1/4 (Super fun match with some good comedy thrown in)

LOS vs. Tanahashi & a lot of people - *** (Chaotic match that could've been pretty god damn good if it was like a 25 minute main event. Lee & Takahashi are gonna kill each other as usual)

Ultimo Guerrero & Euforia vs. Volador Jr. & Mistico - *** 3/4 (Awesome)

Rush vs. Atlantis - *** (Atlantis got busted open from an oddly angled chair shot and I don't think that was the plan. Probably helped make the match a bit more memorable but it's nothing yo go out of your way to see)

*CMLL Heavyweight Title:* Maximo Sexy (c) vs. Hechicero - *** 1/4 (I think this was really easy to digest and flowed much better than Lee/Cavernario from the night before. Good stuff from both with just enough comedy)


----------



## Flair Shot

Deadman's Hand said:


> *So here's an update on the DG injury situation:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuck, Yoshino's injury sounds awful. Get well soon, Speedstar. :mj2*


Fuck, that really sucks.


----------



## Master Bate

So does anyone think there's a chance at all of Suzuki taking the title at the New Beginning show?


----------



## Dead Seabed

ItsaNewDay said:


> So does anyone think there's a chance at all of Suzuki taking the title at the New Beginning show?


Hahahaha. No.


----------



## Corey

ItsaNewDay said:


> So does anyone think there's a chance at all of Suzuki taking the title at the New Beginning show?


Yes. Imo it's a lock and the right thing to do at the time.


----------



## Dead Seabed

Corey said:


> Yes. Imo it's a lock and the right thing to do at the time.


Doubtful.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

What are the ratings for NJPW's WK 11 shows on AXS TV?


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Man, that was a hell of a show by Dragon Gate. Takehiro & Big R looked like stars coming out of the show, heel Punch being back is cool, & while the main event was plodding for the most part, the final few minutes was pretty damn good.

And my boy Cyber Kong is getting a Dream Gate title match next. Hopefully he doesn't shit the bed this time. :lol*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

ItsaNewDay said:


> So does anyone think there's a chance at all of Suzuki taking the title at the New Beginning show?


A chance? yes. Should it happen? As much as I love MiSu, I don't think it should happen unless he's just gonna drop it back to Okada in April or May.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Honor Rising participants:
http://www.njpw.co.jp/82978

_*Ring of Honor*_
_Jay Lethal
Adam Cole
War Machine
The Briscoes
Dalton Castle
Delirious
Silas Young
Punisher Martinez_

_*Bullet Club*_
_Kenny Omega
Cody Rhodes
Bad Luck Fale
Guerrillas of Destiny
Hangman Page
The Young Bucks_

_*NJPW*_
_Juice Robinson_

_*CHAOS*_
_Will Ospreay_


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NJPW English site now live.
http://www.njpw1972.com/

Not quite an English version of World but baby steps right?


----------



## Krokro

You know, I have a legit mini discussion to ask here:

Am I the only Hirooki Goto fan? I swear to goodness nobody talks about him. He looks like a star, has a bad ass theme song, has an amazing storyline, but yet he just doesn't seem to be praised or talked about. I mean I'm not saying Goto should be the #1 guy, Okada and Naito are definitely above him there. I get he can slot in the main event easily too, but why have they never pulled the trigger on him? Is it because of something I don't know? Or is it a huge storyline being built and it'll pay off? 

Back to the topic we're talking, a lot of people are speculating that Suzuki-Gun is going to basically run through NJPW for Bullet Club to save them. So Suzuki could very well beat Okada, even if dirty, and just rip him apart for sympathy. I definitely wouldn't be surprised if he wins and holds the title until Omega takes it off him, lol.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Krokro said:


> You know, I have a legit mini discussion to ask here:
> 
> Am I the only Hirooki Goto fan? I swear to goodness nobody talks about him. He looks like a star, has a bad ass theme song, has an amazing storyline, but yet he just doesn't seem to be praised or talked about. I mean I'm not saying Goto should be the #1 guy, Okada and Naito are definitely above him there. I get he can slot in the main event easily too, but why have they never pulled the trigger on him? Is it because of something I don't know? Or is it a huge storyline being built and it'll pay off?
> 
> Back to the topic we're talking, a lot of people are speculating that Suzuki-Gun is going to basically run through NJPW for Bullet Club to save them. So Suzuki could very well beat Okada, even if dirty, and just rip him apart for sympathy. I definitely wouldn't be surprised if he wins and holds the title until Omega takes it off him, lol.


I think Goto is highly underrated and always been a fan of his. They gave him Ziggler's losing gimmick (or vice-versa?) and I didn't buy because, unlike Ziggler, Goto isn't a dork.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Krokro said:


> You know, I have a legit mini discussion to ask here:
> 
> Am I the only Hirooki Goto fan? I swear to goodness nobody talks about him. He looks like a star, has a bad ass theme song, has an amazing storyline, but yet he just doesn't seem to be praised or talked about. I mean I'm not saying Goto should be the #1 guy, Okada and Naito are definitely above him there. I get he can slot in the main event easily too, but why have they never pulled the trigger on him? Is it because of something I don't know? Or is it a huge storyline being built and it'll pay off?
> 
> Back to the topic we're talking, a lot of people are speculating that Suzuki-Gun is going to basically run through NJPW for Bullet Club to save them. So Suzuki could very well beat Okada, even if dirty, and just rip him apart for sympathy. I definitely wouldn't be surprised if he wins and holds the title until Omega takes it off him, lol.


He is a good wrestler nut he doesn't have an aura like some of the top guys do. Midcarder for life. He will get a sympy title run for his loyalty a la Nakanishi.


----------



## Krokro

PHP:







Rainmaka! said:


> I think Goto is highly underrated and always been a fan of his. They gave him Ziggler's losing gimmick (or vice-versa?) and I didn't buy because, unlike Ziggler, Goto isn't a dork.


I mean I think it's brilliant. Because he isn't a dork. He only really throws the match when it's for the big one, I mean he just beat Shibata for the NEVER Openweight. If it was for the IWGP Heavyweight title he'd most likely have lost, and that'd be another notch of failure in his belt. 

I mean I think my only issue is how long it's taking them to give him that big moment. Hes been so faithful and loyal, yet they aren't giving him the ball. Is it because his gimmick is really only a "Samurai warrior who loses" or what?



Ham and Egger said:


> He is a good wrestler nut he doesn't have an aura like some of the top guys do. Midcarder for life. He will get a sympy title run for his loyalty a la Nakanishi.


But if you look at Goto's accomplishments already, he ISN'T a midcarder for life. He won G1 lol. Hes far from a midcarder. The crowd always starts to boo him until he actually looks to be winning, then they cheer too. They are invested in him. That's enough isn't it?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Krokro said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I think it's brilliant. Because he isn't a dork. He only really throws the match when it's for the big one, I mean he just beat Shibata for the NEVER Openweight. If it was for the IWGP Heavyweight title he'd most likely have lost, and that'd be another notch of failure in his belt.
> 
> I mean I think my only issue is how long it's taking them to give him that big moment. Hes been so faithful and loyal, yet they aren't giving him the ball. Is it because his gimmick is really only a "Samurai warrior who loses" or what?


He doesn't really that charisma that Okada, Omega, Naito, and Tanahashi have. He is the textbook Boy in my view.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Krokro said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you look at Goto's accomplishments already, he ISN'T a midcarder for life. He won G1 lol. Hes far from a midcarder. The crowd always starts to boo him until he actually looks to be winning, then they cheer too. They are invested in him. That's enough isn't it?


Honestly he needs a total revamping of his character. He's still the same ol' Goto and that hasn't gotten to the top. I never gave a shit about Naito until he changed his gimmick so there might be some hope for him if he can refresh himself somehow.


----------



## Krokro

Ham and Egger said:


> Honestly he needs a total revamping of his character. He's still the same ol' Goto and that hasn't gotten to the top. I never gave a shit about Naito until he changed his gimmick so there might be some hope for him if he can refresh himself somehow.


Well his gimmick is an "almost" World Beater right now. He was rocking some gnarly body paint/face paint.








Which I thought would have been the start of said gimmick change, but nope.


----------



## BornBad

Back in 2015 i really thought they were going to give him a megapush after he beats Nakamura two time in a row for IC belt and getting a win on Okada who was the Champion at G1.... how wrong i was. Nakamura off course got his belt very fast and Goto lost his momentum 

2016 was fucking bad for him. He got booed vs Naito at WK ( no surprise.. ) and then he joined Chaos for no fucking reason. 

At least 2017 sounds better for him already after that match with Shibata


----------



## BigCy

I'm also a Goto fan. I always liked him and I like how his finisher looks like he's decapitating someone. I marked when he beat Shibata. I could see him being a transitional champion someday or possibly having another decent IC title run but for right now I think I like him as Openweight Champ. He isn't my favorite but he's honestly close and I too think he's underrated.

On a side note is anyone else excited for New Beginning? I think both shows are going to be awesome. Really looking forward to Osprey vs Shibata for some reason but I'm really liking both cards and every match looks good. Kind of redundant that the World Tag Titles are getting defended on both shows with the same participants, kind of makes me feel like they're going to do some wacky finish at the first show.


----------



## The High King

I love Goto, but like Shibata held down for some reason.
In fact his win to get the belt came at the expense of Shibata

I do not like Elgin, just a fat midcarder - Fale is another useless bigman, what NJPW is a proper Gaijin like Sheamus or someone his work style and ethic.


----------



## NastyYaffa

^ From today's contract signing. MiSu is such a boss.


----------



## volde

The High King said:


> I do not like Elgin, just a fat midcarder - Fale is another useless bigman, what NJPW is a proper Gaijin like Sheamus or someone his work style and ethic.


Well Fale is at least part of BC, but whats up with Elgin? He looks very bland to me.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Can someone tell me what happened to the Bullet Club? Did they piss in some higher up's cornflakes or something?? They haven't really been on any cards since the night after WrestleKingdom, and aren't scheduled to be on any until, at least, after February.

I mean, I could care less. The stable should have been done away with or the rights should have been sold to WWe after Styles, Gallows and Anderson left. Now it has an abundance of shit members like Hangman Page, Bone Soldier and that flabby guy who always wrestles in a shirt (Chase Owens??) and most of the more interesting members formed their own smaller factions...like "The Elite", and I guess you could incorporate Fale into Gorillas of Destiny if anyone, for some weird reason, finds them interesting. We all remember the NWO started to get lame when their was like 5 different offshoot factions within it like the Bullet Club factions....just sayin'


----------



## Asuka842

My theory is that they're doing a "BC retreats to lick their wounds, refocus" type of angle. With all of the other factions, and now Suzuki-gun returning in a big way. I could see them letting Suzuki-gun run wild for a few months, a "reign of terror" kind of deal. And then the BC returns "more focused" and challenges them.

I have a hard time believing that BC won't be involved in the US tour in some apac


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

If Bullet Club wasn't going to be a major part in 2017's plans, the faction would've been phased out by November. Just saying....


----------



## Asuka842

ItsaNewDay said:


> So does anyone think there's a chance at all of Suzuki taking the title at the New Beginning show?


Do I think that there's a chance, yes I do. And the more that I think about, the more sense that it makes for Suzuki to win this imo. Even ignoring the "history" angle (Suzuki would be only the third guy to ever hold all of the "Big Three" titles), just in regards to story:

-You have Suzuki-gun return in a big way and announce that they're going after all of the belts in NJPW. Well, let them succeed. They run wild for a few months, and then whomever steps up to end their "reign of terror" finally gets a big rub. Also BC seemingly dropping off of the cards leaves a spot open. It doesn't make a lot of sense imo to bring them back like that and then immediately start undermining their momentum.

-If Okada wins, then he's run through most of his legit challengers. But on the other hand, there's several ways to protect him even in a loss.

-Suzuki winning opens up more potential opportunities. It's sets up a possible rematch with Okada for sure. But it also sets up Omega's big return as well. Omega takes the title off of Suzuki (in time for the US tour perhaps). And then he has momentum and they can use it to set up a big rematch with Okada (since both men would have claim to the belt then).

It just makes a lot of sense imo. But that's just me, we'll see how they decide to go with it soon enough.


----------



## The High King

Asuka842 said:


> My theory is that they're doing a "BC retreats to lick their wounds, refocus" type of angle. With all of the other factions, and now Suzuki-gun returning in a big way. I could see them letting Suzuki-gun run wild for a few months, a "reign of terror" kind of deal. And then the BC returns "more focused" and challenges them.
> 
> I have a hard time believing that BC won't be involved in the US tour in some apac


think this is what will happen but in a shorter period of time.
I picture Suzuki beating okada and getting the belt if only as a thank you, and losing it back before the G1 glimax to Naito by which time omega, okada and others like BC are back in focus


----------



## Asuka842

The High King said:


> think this is what will happen but in a shorter period of time.
> I picture Suzuki beating okada and getting the belt if only as a thank you, and losing it back before the G1 glimax to Naito by which time omega, okada and others like BC are back in focus


Perhaps.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Only thing I know is Okada/MiSu is going to be awesome.


----------



## The High King

Want Suzuki to win as I also think it makes more sense as a defeat will damage Suzuki more than it would Okada and Ssuzuki Gun need the win if they are to be perceived as viable threats in NJPW


----------



## BornBad

Putting the belt on Suzuki would be cool but i don't think they will do that... The whole Suzuki Gun Invasion at Noah turned meh after 6 months i don't think they will do that in NJPW so i'm not holding my breath about Suzuki's chance in this match 

Like i said i nearly sure than they planning to do a trilogy Okada vs Omega ( Omega winning the belt before or during the US tour and Okada winning the feud 2-1 ) and Naito better fucking win the G1


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

BornBad said:


> Putting the belt on Suzuki would be cool but i don't think they will do that... The whole Suzuki Gun Invasion at Noah turned meh after 6 months i don't think they will do that in NJPW so i'm not holding my breath about Suzuki's chance in this match
> 
> Like i said i nearly sure than they planning to do a trilogy Okada vs Omega ( Omega winning the belt before or during the US tour and Okada winning the feud 2-1 ) and Naito better fucking win the G1


Agree with all of this.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Haven't watched any of the "Road To" shows mostly because I don't have time but also because it doesn't seem like you need much in the way of context to enjoy an NJPW show, anyway but just in case, is there anything I need to read, watch or just know before Sapporo? I plan to check the marquee matches out when I get up in the morning.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Pizzamorg said:


> Haven't watched any of the "Road To" shows mostly because I don't have time but also because it doesn't seem like you need much in the way of context to enjoy an NJPW show, anyway but just in case, is there anything I need to read, watch or just know before Sapporo? I plan to check the marquee matches out when I get up in the morning.


If you have a basic idea of the main angle heading into these shows (Suzki-Gun's return), you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## NOCONTESTU

New Beginning in Sapporo tonight :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Excited for the show tonight!


----------



## Master Bate

Excited to see Suzuki put Okada to sleep for that World Title.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Okada is my top dude but I would LOVE if MiSu won, even as a transitional Champ.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The Juice will be loose tonight!


----------



## Master Bate

Rainmaka! said:


> Okada is my top dude but I would LOVE if MiSu won, even as a transitional Champ.


If Okada was facing nearly anyone else on the planet I'd be going for Okada. But Suzuki has been one of my favorites for too long.

Omega is my favorite wrestler in the world as well, and if he fought Suzuki I'd have a hard time cheering for him lol.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

ItsaNewDay said:


> If Okada was facing nearly anyone else on the planet I'd be going for Okada. But Suzuki has been one of my favorites for too long.
> 
> Omega is my favorite wrestler in the world as well, and if he fought Suzuki I'd have a hard time cheering for him lol.


Suzuki against anyone not named Toru Yano has great odds of victory. :laugh:


----------



## Tanahashis_Hair

Picking Okada to take the W tonight.


----------



## Master Bate

Rainmaka! said:


> Suzuki against anyone not named Toru Yano has great odds of victory. :laugh:














Hahaha.

Maybe Yano pulls an Ellsworth and tries to help Suzuki get the title from Okada, because of that exact reason


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

ItsaNewDay said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> Maybe Yano pulls an Ellsworth and tries to help Suzuki get the title from Okada, because of that exact reason


I would LOVE that I won't lie :laugh:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828088732662145025
Okada still selling the leg.


----------



## The High King

Getting out of bed at 5.30 am on a sunday morning here to watch Japanese wrestling my girlfriend thinks I need to have my head examined and more so when I started trying to say suzuki gun catchphrases.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

ICHIBAN!


----------



## The High King

Think I might give the English commentary a go for the early matches before switching back to Japanese commentary which always seem more exciting due to their love and appreciation even if I have no idea what they are saying.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

English commentary for most of it until the last 3 matches is the way to go (for me at least).


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Nagata>Goldberg


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Iizuka is going to eat Yoshi-Hashi alive to the point where we are never going to get that match with Adam Cole.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I like Okada's chances now....


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Naito and Tanahashi were in a dramatic epic last month and now working a comedy tag match this month.....


----------



## Bland

Up at 5am daily so 6am start was no problem for me.

Fun show so far from the undercard. Still hoping Suzuki wins in the main event as the knee injury works in his favour now. Okada can regain at Invasion Attack or hopefully Kenny Omega. 

Goto vs Juice has potential to be awesome. Tag title matches could be good, especially with the guys in the 3 way, but will probably disappoint. Okada vs Suzuki can be amazing and i can see a similiar match to Naito vs tana from the Dome. Highly likely Suzuki wins but they might have Okada sneak a roll up victory.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

RPG VICE WITH AN ACTUAL SUCCESSFUL DEFENSE. OK, I'm starting to think MiSu will take the big one now.....


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

DA JUICE is about to be let loose!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

This was the same hippie geek from NXT?! No way. This Juice has impressed me. Awesome match. ****


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Yano being in CHAOS for nearly a decade is one of life's greatest mysteries....


----------



## Bland

Another great defence from Okada. Personally i wanted Suzuki to win but it was a great contrasting style of match to WK11 vs Omega. 

Tiger Mask W vs. Okada challenge in Okadas victory speech? Not sure if its meant to be a joke but Okada vs Kota Bushi would be an excellent match. Maybe Tiger Mask W wins New Japan Cup.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The leg work in the middle went on a little too long which kind of led to a somewhat soft finish but other than that? Excellent match. ****1/4

Also, that post-match promo starts the build to Okada/Omega II :mark:


----------



## The RainMaker

RAINMAKERRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The RainMaker said:


> RAINMAKERRRRRRRRRRRR


Best In The Universe.


----------



## HOJO

It'd be nice if Okada knew how to fucking sell limbs, or like, anything. That was abysmal and pointless, all of it

At least the Tag Title match was fun


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

HOJO said:


> *It'd be nice if Okada knew how to fucking sell limbs, or like, anything. That was abysmal and pointless, all of it*
> 
> At least the Tag Title match was fun


Because fighting through pain doesn't exist. unkout

Okada had to hit the Rainmaker 3 TIMES because he was too weak go for the cover twice because *gasp* HE WAS SELLING. 

A novel concept when you really think about it.


----------



## BornBad

All that "Suzuki Gun is back" hype for getting :loss all over the night.. 




Wait almost forgot about El Desperado and Kanemaru :nice


----------



## Tanahashis_Hair

The people who can't tell the difference between no selling and fighting through the pain have probably never been in or seen an actual fight before. Okada was on point tonight as was Suzuki. It would've been cool to see MiSu win but he could easily go after the NEVER or IC titles. Interesting to note that Suzuki-Gun's storyline was them coming in overly confident and cocky to the point that their arrogance was their downfall. That's a cool story detail there and by no means damages them as I see KES walking away with the Tag straps at the next show. I could easily SG go after LIJ pretty soon, which would be #BUYS .


Also, still not a fan of Tana's new theme GAWDDAMNIT!!!


----------



## HOJO

Rainmaka! said:


> Because fighting through pain doesn't exist. unkout


That would be fine if almost every single thing he did in his comeback involved using the bad leg, including dropping Suzuki on the bad leg then just moving on forward with the routine


> Okada had to hit the Rainmaker 3 TIMES because he was too weak go for the cover twice because *gasp* HE WAS SELLING.
> 
> A novel concept when you really think about it.


Hit multiple lariats(not actual Rainmakers) is just his routine and has/had nothing to do with selling, muchless selling the leg, I have no idea what you're talking about. This is actually not like the usual boring Okada match routine of a bunch of nothing for 25 minutes then 5 minutes of reversals til he hits a dropkick or whatever that I hate and fall asleep. This was Suzuki working the leg forever then Okada not even noticing it until he remembered to do so after the match, which is worse. This could've actually had a quality comeback sequence if he even tried to sell and it wouldve been great. Instead, he broke out, thy just went along with the usual spots, then Okada just wins. It sucked


----------



## Asuka842

Even I didn't expect them to bury Suzuki-gun's credibility so completely right out of the gate. They are no threat after this.

I mean their leader cannot even beat a guy who went through a war with Kenny Omega and whom he beat up repeatedly beforehand. Lets be honest, if this were John Cena and not Okada, people would be ripping this apart.

Also that's probably pretty much it for Suzuki ever getting to win the trifecta, which is a shame.


----------



## Stall_19

What was the point of having Suzuki-gun lose nearly ever match on their big return event?


----------



## Corey

So what now? Omega wins the New Japan Cup and beats Okada? Don't think Shibata is in the mix for it. Was really hoping Suzuki would win. :/


----------



## Pizzamorg

So I just finished watching Sapporo. I’m gonna be honest and admit I mostly skimmed through the show until I got to parts I was familiar with, the good thing about the way NJPW is built is you can go back to events and watch them match by match as you build your NJPW knowledge elsewhere. 

As such I only fully watched the two singles titles matches. Firstly was the surprisingly epic first title defence for Goto against Juice Robinson. I saw nothing in this kid at all when I watched him on NXT but watching him work in NJPW, I feel like they have got a future star on their hands here. His match against Cody during Wrestle Kingdom 11 was underrated and overlooked and I hope this match gets a bit more attention. The synergy he had with Goto was great and I loved the way the two men were contrasted in the storytelling. The youthful Robinson putting his body on the line through high risk offence against the Samurai disciplined Goto who used his battle hardened experience to ride through Robinson’s offence, exploit his weaknesses and come out on top. I thought it was awesome. 

The other, of course, was the Main Event. I kinda went backwards and forwards on this one, loving and hating it, the match is so damn long it may as well have had chapters. Maybe it'll be a grower like his match against Omega which I never cared for the first time around but have fallen more in love with after every watch. 

There are some great parts involving Suzuki’s mind games and seeming intention of bringing Okada’s career to a brutal end but there were also long stretches of really questionable booking. 

Like… who was this match for? I get that Okada had the added injury and it gave Suzuki something to target, but Okada was dominated throughout the match until the final moments where a couple of Rainmakers was all it took to retain. So what do I take away from this, if Okada didn’t have the leg/knee injury this would have been nothing but a squash match? They spent the whole match building Suzuki as a legitimate badass only to effectively bury him right at the end. It was also kinda stupid that Suzuki wasn’t disqualified long before this match really got going. I will say the way Okada sold it all made helped a lot, the way he really organically integrated it rather than doing the amateur dramatic theatre style a lot of wrestlers do but I dunno, the finish just didn't work for me.


----------



## maxninepower

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828160217481375745you may have a dream but he got three kid to feed.

~Rest in peace Juice~


----------



## Littbarski

They managed to kill Suzuki-gun first night. Well done.

The never ending push of the Japanese Randy Orton continues.


----------



## Zatiel

After their run in NOAH, I have zero trouble with Suzuki-Gun failing on their big return. It's kind of a relief. I enjoyed the match, but agree it dragged in the middle. It would've been great at 20-25 minutes.

Did Okada actually call out Tiger Mask W for his next title defense...?


----------



## maxninepower

Zatiel said:


> After their run in NOAH, I have zero trouble with Suzuki-Gun failing on their big return. It's kind of a relief. I enjoyed the match, but agree it dragged in the middle. It would've been great at 20-25 minutes.
> 
> Did Okada actually call out Tiger Mask W for his next title defense...?


Nah he just announced that ibushi.. I mean tiger mask w will join new japan cup.


----------



## BornBad

I knew that Suzuki had close to zero chance to win the belt. But the whole stable loosing every match was so bad booking... Even if the angle invasion turned lame at some point they looked very dominant in NOAH. 
Just to lost every match they were booked in after one month back in NJPW :mj4


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Gonna watch Okada/Minoru later tonight heard big mixed reviews on it.


----------



## Mordecay

I only watched the main event and my first hought was it was really long and unlike that in the Okada/Omega there wasn't a big spot to pop in between, most of the match was Suzuki targetting the bad leg of Okada and Gedo teasing throwing the towel a couple of times. The selling of the leg was subpar (and this is coming from a guy who really likes Okada and his selling) because while he was selling in between moves he should not have used the bad leg in most of the moves he used (the neckbreaker on the bad knee was stupid, the missile dropkick, the Okada dropkick) and honestly for at least 10 minutes he was in some sort of knee hold yet he didn't tap out or passed out, he looked mighty strong on that match.


----------



## theshape31

Perhaps for the first time ever watching I thought that the undercard carried the show. I'm normally disappointed by the first several matches and impressed by the main events, but it was the other way around this time. Not a bad show by any means, but there's really nothing I'd go back and watch again. Score: 6/10

-------

The New Beginning in Osaka (02/11) card is solid, really looking forward to this one:

Tag Team Match
David Finlay & Henare vs. Hirai Kawato & Yoshitatsu

Six Man Tag Team Match
Suzuki-gun (El Desperado, Takashi Iizuka & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) & KUSHIDA

Eight Man Tag Team Match
CHAOS (Gedo, Hirooki Goto, Jado & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Juice Robinson, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask & Yuji Nagata

Six Man Tag Team Match
CHAOS (Beretta, Kazuchika Okada & Rocky Romero) vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki, Taichi & TAKA Michinoku)

NEVER Openweight Six Man Tag Team Title Match
Hiroshi Tanahashi, Manabu Nakanishi & Ryusuke Taguchi (c) vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (BUSHI, EVIL & SANADA)

RevPro British Heavyweight Title Match
Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs. Will Ospreay

IWGP Tag Team Title Three Way Match
CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii & Toru Yano) (c) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma) vs. Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer)

IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
Hiromu Takahashi (c) vs. Dragon Lee

IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
Tetsuya Naito (c) vs. Michael Elgin

-------

Also, Dominion just can't get here soon enough.


----------



## El Dandy

So I see they wasted no time and all of SuzukiGun were killed in one shot. I mean, they nearly put NOAH under but god damn their return had quite a bit of heat and it was extinguished in record time :lmao

Based Gedo. I am absolutely amazed how some people look the other way with him; if this were WWE fans would want Gedo's head on a fucking pitch fork as a result of all the shit he has booked over the last few years.

Hopefully he has an angle planned this weekend. Still think there is room for someone from CHAOS to jump to SuzukiGun if they wish to keep it going, but this feels like one and done which is kind of lame considering how hot MiSu returning was but w/e.

I also read the show maybe didn't quite sell out; if so then way to go paper Ace. Meanwhile, the people's choice sold out his show weeks in advance in a city that once hated his guts.


----------



## The High King

I thought after SG had lost in every match prior to the main bout then there was a chance Suzuki might just get the win that not only they but NJPW needed, but after seeing Suzuki booked strong at the offset that hope was quickly dispelled and Suzuki gun killed in one swoop which makes me ask why bring them in at all if they are going to do this?
Even if KES win the belts at the next show it hardly will be enough.
The card itself in terms of wrestling was decent if not spectacular and my main complain was the lower matches were rushed to make time for the main event that was a little too long.


----------



## The RainMaker

I'm not a big fan of a lot of guys in the Suzuki Gun stable, but if you're going to do the fuckin angle, this seems like a weird way to book it. I figured reading the results live, that the logical way to go would be Suzuki beating Okada and making up for the rest of his stable falling on their face. Maybe Suzuki Gun sweeps in Osaka and KES wins the Gold, Suzuki beats the fuck out of Okada to get his heat back.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Okada's selling was terrible. He should not have used drop kicks or anything involving squat lifts with a hurt knee. Of course, he just went through it and got lazy which made me want Suzuki to just shoot on him. I've seen Okada do better. I thought the match was a solid 4 stars, maybe 4.5 but Okada screwed it up.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ever watch a guy wrestle and think "He's really f*cking good at wrestling" yeah that's what I think of Minoru Suzuki :lol


----------



## volde

I enjoyed Okada/Suzuki, but I gotta join the chorus in asking whats the point? I'll still be interested in whatever Suzuki is going to do next, but his entire stable got blown away and it will be difficult to care about them as a whole.


----------



## Mr. Socko

At this point I'm just curious how the hell they get the belt off Okada in a way that makes any kind of logical sense. He's a total superman in kayfabe that can withstand any amount of pain.


----------



## volde

Continue torturing him? I'm not sure how they are presenting this, but they could say that Omega did lots of damage to his neck/back while Suzuki almost crippled him and he still can't use his right leg fully. Then someone like Shibata stiffs the fuck out of him and he passes out while still refusing to surrender.


----------



## Pizzamorg

That is what makes the match so stupid for me, it was like modern WWE creative conceived the match. It's one thing for a bastard heel to do naughty things and take a face to his absolute limit, for the face to then push beyond that limit and steal a win in the end. But instead they conjured up this whole leg injury business, literally built around forty minutes of wrestling around it, had Suzuki counter everything Okada threw at him and dominated him for the whole match... only for a couple of Rainmakers delivered in quick succession at the end to put Suzuki away for good. What do we take away from this, that Okada is a God level human who could survive being shot at point blank range or that Suzuki actually was *power level wise* (using the anime like logic of NJPW) very low down on the list and needed to conjure up the leg injury to give himself any kind of chance. If that is the angle they are going with, it's total bullshit, but it doesn't stop someone else they decide has a *higher power level* beating Okada clean down the line if that is the case. It's all rather convoluted and pointless though if that is the plan, way to bury Suzuki.


----------



## Mordecay

At this point the only credible people that can beat Okada are Tiger Mask W (who was called out and it actually makes sense since he is a "superhero" too) and Kenny (who failed to hit his finisher in their Tokyo Dome match)


----------



## TD Stinger

Pizzamorg said:


> That is what makes the match so stupid for me, it was like modern WWE creative conceived the match. It's one thing for a bastard heel to do naughty things and take a face to his absolute limit, for the face to then push beyond that limit and steal a win in the end. But instead they conjured up this whole leg injury business, literally built around forty minutes of wrestling around it, had Suzuki counter everything Okada threw at him and dominated him for the whole match... only for a couple of Rainmakers delivered in quick succession at the end to put Suzuki away for good. What do we take away from this, that Okada is a God level human who could survive being shot at point blank range or that Suzuki actually was **power level wise** (using the anime like logic of NJPW) very low down on the list and needed to conjure up the leg injury to give himself any kind of chance. If that is the angle they are going with, it's total bullshit, but it doesn't stop someone else they decide has a **higher power level** beating Okada clean down the line if that is the case. It's all rather convoluted and pointless though if that is the plan, way to bury Suzuki.


----------



## El Dandy

The RainMaker said:


> I'm not a big fan of a lot of guys in the Suzuki Gun stable, but if you're going to do the fuckin angle, this seems like a weird way to book it. I figured reading the results live, that the logical way to go would be Suzuki beating Okada and making up for the rest of his stable falling on their face. Maybe Suzuki Gun sweeps in Osaka and KES wins the Gold, Suzuki beats the fuck out of Okada to get his heat back.


I don't even see how they even do a return match here.

Okada beat MiSu and then he moved on from him with the post match promo.

The only way CHAOS/SuzukiGun can be salvaged now is if they have someone from CHAOS turn like they did with Sugiura in NOAH. However, in order for that to work the person who turns has to take the title off of Okada and quite frankly there is nobody available in CHAOS on that level.

Unless something big happens, the bloom is p much off the rose on SuzukiGun now. I don't expect anything big to happen because Gedo is concerned with 2 things: feeding Okada and still trying to suck from the Bullet Club teat that has been empty for 2 years for when they go to the US for 2 spot shows.

Meanwhile the true Ace Tana and the true people's choice Naito are over here like 

:hi


----------



## Pizzamorg

TD Stinger said:


>


Basically me at the end of every singles match in NJPW. I actually quite like the whole fighting spirit bunkum but it takes a while to get used to as someone new to this style of wrestling. The way its basically live action anime but they have some of the stiffest and most convincing wrestling going. Such a clash of ideals.

But you guys know what I mean. Suzuki hit a few signature moves and some strikes and they didn't phase Okada at all. He countered all of Okada's big moves but he always had the leg to fall back on. If the leg injury wasn't present, if he could counter Okada's moves but Okada could just shrug off his offence then it wouldn't have really made much of a difference what he countered. He needed that leg injury. It's bullshit but it's the only way I can make sense of it. Not sure why you'd bury Suzuki so utterly though.


----------



## El Dandy

Pizzamorg said:


> Not sure why you'd bury Suzuki so utterly though.


Think of Okada as Orton East/Reigns East and it should make sense. 

They fed Okada and CHAOS the entirety of LOS in June last year, so the shit they will do to make Okada look unstoppable knows no bounds.

People want to keep holding onto hope that Omega will hit the OWA and that will be that. He will hit the OWA and will win the title (with probably all of BC hitting the ring and Okada has to fight them off) but order will be re-established and Okada will get his win back sooner than later and will kick out of the OWA in the process.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Oh yeah amongst everything else I had totally forgotten about that moment Okada did the whole Roman Reigns "One Versus All" thing in the middle of the match with his injured leg. That was dumb too.


----------



## TD Stinger

Pizzamorg said:


> Basically me at the end of every singles match in NJPW. I actually quite like the whole fighting spirit bunkum but it takes a while to get used to as someone new to this style of wrestling. The way its basically live action anime but they have some of the stiffest and most convincing wrestling going. Such a clash of ideals.
> 
> But you guys know what I mean. Suzuki hit a few signature moves and some strikes and they didn't phase Okada at all. He countered all of Okada's big moves but he always had the leg to fall back on. If the leg injury wasn't present, if he could counter Okada's moves but Okada could just shrug off his offence then it wouldn't have really made much of a difference what he countered. He needed that leg injury. It's bullshit but it's the only way I can make sense of it. Not sure why you'd bury Suzuki so utterly though.


I've yet to seen the match. And I'm a newbie to NJPW or Japanese wrestling in general. I would say it was basically the Okada vs. Omega match that inspired me to go back and see NJPW and make a better effort to keep up with it.

But I will say one thing that stopped me from completely loving Okada vs. Omega was the last 5 minutes. Okada had hit his Rainmaker for the 3rd time, Omega kicked out of at least one, and a minute later Omega is running around the ring hitting that Knee Strike. It's like, 40 minutes of hell, 3 finishers, and he seems fine. That's the kind of stuff that I don't care for. That's not to say you don't see that in WWE, but that's my one big knock on the NJPW matches I've seen so far.


----------



## Pizzamorg

TD Stinger said:


> I've yet to seen the match. And I'm a newbie to NJPW or Japanese wrestling in general. I would say it was basically the Okada vs. Omega match that inspired me to go back and see NJPW and make a better effort to keep up with it.
> 
> But I will say one thing that stopped me from completely loving Okada vs. Omega was the last 5 minutes. Okada had hit his Rainmaker for the 3rd time, Omega kicked out of at least one, and a minute later Omega is running around the ring hitting that Knee Strike. It's like, 40 minutes of hell, 3 finishers, and he seems fine. That's the kind of stuff that I don't care for. That's not to say you don't see that in WWE, but that's my one big knock on the NJPW matches I've seen so far.


I kinda find myself going back and forth on how I feel about NJPW's selling and selling in wrestling in general. Like a certain amount of damage needs to be evident to buy into the whole belief of the match but like when you see a guy I dunno, chop blocked or something and they grab their leg and scream in pain or whatever it might look good in the moment but when you think about it, it is actually very silly. If pro wrestling wants to mirror combat sports, a fighter isn't going to let the world know he's hurt and put a massive bullseye on the wound. The way NJPW wrestlers fight through the pain, whether down to stupid stuff like samurai discipline or whatever while silly, is actually more convincing for me than anything being done elsewhere. Not that it's all okay, mind you, Okada using his injured leg as basically his only weapon throughout the Suzuki match for example is dumb as all hell but overall, you get the idea.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

LOL. Naito wore a hat, jacket, hoodie and a t-shirt to the ring. Shill that merch man.

Naito is the GoAT.


----------



## volde

Kink_Brawn said:


> LOL. Naito wore a hat, jacket, hoodie and a t-shirt to the ring. Shill that merch man.


Yeah, he is starting to look a bit like Cena.


----------



## BornBad

Pizzamorg said:


> Oh yeah amongst everything else I had totally forgotten about that moment Okada did the whole Roman Reigns "One Versus All" thing in the middle of the match with his injured leg. That was dumb too.


i don't remember well that moment? When KES and Taichi jumped in the ring? 

Yeah awfull night for Suzuki Gun. I guess Minoru will be back into the up midcard ( feud with Goto and/or Shibata sounds nice to me ) but this is 2013, 2014 all over again for the crew.


----------



## Pizzamorg

BornBad said:


> i don't remember well that moment? When KES and Taichi jumped in the ring?
> 
> Yeah awfull night for Suzuki Gun. I guess Minoru will be back into the up midcard ( a feud with Shibata sounds nice to me ) but this is 2013, 2014 all over again for the crew.


Yeah. Chaos come to Okada's aid, don't really do a lot, Okada is left to fight everyone and does.


----------



## volde

On the positive side, nobody from his crew is really good so not a big loss?


----------



## BigCy

Although I think the Okada vs Suzuki match could have played out better (I agree that Okada shouldn't have done that neck breaker on his bad leg and could have sold it a little better), I'm ok with the result for now. 

I'm going to be patient with it for now and I believe that Suzuki-kun will get their momentum back on this Saturday's New Beginning. I think KES will get the Tag Straps and I think Suzuki will get a win, possibly on Okada, in the Tag Match they are a part of. New Japan doesn't really disappoint and I think Gedo does a so-so job at booking so I'm not complaining yet, but if Suzuki-Kun looks like crap this Saturday then I'll complain a little more.


----------



## BornBad

Minus Suzuki I like KES 

but Iizuka looks like a clown with that gimmick, Taichi like a straight douche, not sure than Taka and El Despardo have a lot of fans, don't know much about Kanemaru


----------



## El Dandy

I have it like this:

- MiSu is the man
- KES are fine
- El Desparado is fine and adds a native to the gaijin division
- Taka is alright, but it adds a native to the gaijin division
- Kanemaru sucks
- Iizuka is trash
- Taichi is trash

They still need a #2 heavyweight.



BigCy said:


> New Japan doesn't really disappoint


In ring work wise, it doesn't disappoint often. However, once you get passed workrate, get invested in the guys, and look at booking.... it is a different story.

Like I've written, if WWE did the kind of stuff NJPW has booked people would universally dislike him as a booker. If what I read is correct, I believe WWE fans already got a taste of NJPW booking when 2 women were playing hot potato with a title. Based on memes I saw, I don't think they enjoyed it.

Having a guy win the title, have some upward momentum, only to lose it back on first defense is the Gedo special.

NJPW also books their tag team division as poorly as WWE historically has since the TLC days; I mean for Christ's sake they had Guns and Gallows vs. Maria's Ass in a 6-month program over the tag titles 2-years ago.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

NJPW is not really booked like WWE. Wins and loses matter more and finishers are more protected. There is also more selling in NJPW than on main roster WWE programs. Gedo is not perfect but Gedo's booking brought NJPW put of finical ruin and got them to making a profit so acting like Gedo is a complete failure is nonsensical.

The worst booked divisions are the jr tag and heavyweight tag divisions. People are invested in the junior, never, inter, and heavyweight tag singles feuds. The weakest singles title matches to date involved Yujiro Takahashi. 

There really is not hot potato going on in the main singles matches because most of those reigns last several months. 

Again the tag division is what is suffering the most because of the out dated seperation between junior and heavyweight teams.

Suzukigun losing is not really a problem long term since LIJ is the hottest act. The story of the main event is that Okada is being worn down. His body after both Omega and Suzuki matches is sufficiently weaker. Suzuki's arrogance is what cost him the match because at points he was just toying with Okada and making him suffer than going for the win.

Wrestling fans really do not know what truly awful booking is. Russo's TNA, WCW 1994, WCW 1999 and 2000, and that period of WWF where the company was on death door where the undercard was just garbage.

Gedo is still making NJPW a profit. Him being a failure is not a laughable and you guys act like he is costingthe company into bankruptcy. No booker is good 100% of the time and even when promotions (any of them) have great to good booking there is always shit somewhere on that year's programs.

Stop acting like wrestling insiders for just once. You are not.


----------



## The RainMaker

Miguel De Juan said:


> Suzukigun losing is not really a problem long term since LIJ is the hottest act. The story of the main event is that Okada is being worn down. His body after both Omega and Suzuki matches is sufficiently weaker. Suzuki's arrogance is what cost him the match because at points he was just toying with Okada and making him suffer than going for the win..


Agreed. Suzuki didn't catch him with the Gotch either. So while yes, Okada does look like Superman, he's also escaping with his life and in some ways you could say is lucky. His luck will run out and Omega..Or maybe Ibushi? Will catch him soon.


----------



## El Dandy

Miguel De Juan said:


> There really is not hot potato going on in the main singles matches because most of those reigns last several months.


I don't think that's a fair sample size putting the stip of "HW/IC titles over the last few months." 

Because I have such little going on in my life on a Monday night, here is the data.

Have included the days in which the name in the middle held the belt before losing it back and also defenses made. Days held are inflated due to reigns occurring over tournaments and weren't defended. As you'll see there are a bunch of 0's and 1's and only a couple of 2's.

These are mostly all within the last 3 years or so:

IWGP Heavyweight:
Okada -> Naito -> Okada (70 days; 1 def)

IWGP Intercontinental:
Nakamura -> Sombra -> Nakamura (50 days; 1 def)
Nakamura ->Tanahashi -> Nakamura (92 days; 1 def)
Nakamura -> Fale -> Nakamura (92 days; 0 def)
Nakamura -> Goto -> Nakamura (147 days; 1 def)

NEVER Openweight:
Ishii -> Yujiro -> Ishii (83 days; 1 def)
Ishii -> Makabe -> Ishii (41 days; 0 def)
Ishii -> Makabe -> Ishii (166 days; 2 def)
Shibata -> Nagata -> Shibata (47 days; 0 def)
Shibata -> EVIL -> Shibata (10 days; 0 def)

IWGP Tag Team:
Gallows/Anderson -> Meiyu Tag -> Gallows/Anderson (38 days; 0 def)
Gallows/Anderson -> Maria's Ass -> Gallows/Anderson (91 days; 0 def)
GOD -> Briscoes -> GOD (113 days; 2 def)

IWGP Junior
Omega -> KUSHIDA -> Omega (80 days; 1 def)
KUSHIDA -> BUSHI -> KUSHIDA (49 days; 0 def)

NEVER 6-Man Tag Team
YTR/Briscoes -> BC -> YTR/Briscoes (3 days; 0 def)
BC -> Team Tana -> BC (23 days; 1 def)
Team Kojima -> LOS - Team Tana (1 day; 0 def)*

*I'm including it because SMH 

This is the Gedo special, Miguel De Juan

Also wasn't aware that using literal title history and facts made one an insider. I believe the term "smarky cunt" would be better tbh


----------



## Lariatoh!

I'm also not a fan of the "Gedo special". Many other wrestling companies though do this though when they head towards their major shows so that their "stars" can defend the belts on their big stage.


----------



## Corey

volde said:


> Continue torturing him? I'm not sure how they are presenting this, but they could say that Omega did lots of damage to his neck/back while Suzuki almost crippled him and he still can't use his right leg fully.* Then someone like Shibata stiffs the fuck out of him and he passes out while still refusing to surrender.*


God please yes. The ovation could be insane.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

El Dandy said:


> I don't think that's a fair sample size putting the stip of "HW/IC titles over the last few months."
> 
> Because I have such little going on in my life on a Monday night, here is the data.
> 
> Have included the days in which the name in the middle held the belt before losing it back and also defenses made. Days held are inflated due to reigns occurring over tournaments and weren't defended. As you'll see there are a bunch of 0's and 1's and only a couple of 2's.
> 
> These are mostly all within the last 3 years or so:
> 
> IWGP Heavyweight:
> Okada -> Naito -> Okada (70 days; 1 def)
> 
> IWGP Intercontinental:
> Nakamura -> Sombra -> Nakamura (50 days; 1 def)
> Nakamura ->Tanahashi -> Nakamura (92 days; 1 def)
> Nakamura -> Fale -> Nakamura (92 days; 0 def)
> Nakamura -> Goto -> Nakamura (147 days; 1 def)
> 
> NEVER Openweight:
> Ishii -> Yujiro -> Ishii (83 days; 1 def)
> Ishii -> Makabe -> Ishii (41 days; 0 def)
> Ishii -> Makabe -> Ishii (166 days; 2 def)
> Shibata -> Nagata -> Shibata (47 days; 0 def)
> Shibata -> EVIL -> Shibata (10 days; 0 def)
> 
> IWGP Tag Team:
> Gallows/Anderson -> Meiyu Tag -> Gallows/Anderson (38 days; 0 def)
> Gallows/Anderson -> Maria's Ass -> Gallows/Anderson (91 days; 0 def)
> GOD -> Briscoes -> GOD (113 days; 2 def)
> 
> IWGP Junior
> Omega -> KUSHIDA -> Omega (80 days; 1 def)
> KUSHIDA -> BUSHI -> KUSHIDA (49 days; 0 def)
> 
> NEVER 6-Man Tag Team
> YTR/Briscoes -> BC -> YTR/Briscoes (3 days; 0 def)
> BC -> Team Tana -> BC (23 days; 1 def)
> Team Kojima -> LOS - Team Tana (1 day; 0 def)*
> 
> *I'm including it because SMH
> 
> This is the Gedo special, Miguel De Juan
> 
> Also wasn't aware that using literal title history and facts made one an insider. I believe the term "smarky cunt" would be better tbh


You mean they have transitional championship reigns like AJPW, NWA,DDT, WWE, and BJW all have done in the past while keeping the division centered around one, two or three guys until they move into a new program?

The title mean something. You have no idea what a hot potato is. Hot potatoing is the Monday Night Wars titles like the the Hardcore belt or the WCW Heavyweight title in 2000 where the belt ended up meaning nothing. Poeple still buy into the singles title matches in NJPW. They still have value or else Naito would not be a draw and Shibata would not be over.

Again you will find short reigns from Kawada, Hansen, Rhodes, and other guys who held the belt for a very brief time before the ace or second big time star took the belt off them. 

I have no idea why you included the tag belts since I already said they were booked like garbage since the BC took them.

I also thought Meiyu Tag run should have lasted longer (five months at least).

They make money, dude. Gedo is not changing the title every day or month for the major belts to the point where the NEVER, Junior, IC, and Heavyweight singles belt changed 30 times in a single year. That is hot potatoing. That is what burns out a territory.

Again because the show does not interest you personally does not mean Gedo is not doing his job (he gets average from me since it has not been total fire for a long time (2013)). They still sell tickets and can get close to or sell out shows. The worst booked show he did all last year was the Super J Cup because he took the boring route inst6ead of pushing the non-NJPW guys like previous versions of the J Cup did in 1994 and 1995.

Championships mean more when they are defended less than every week how some people on here think they should be defended.

In 1989 Vader had a IWGP title reign lasting 31 days 0 defenses followed by who held the title for 48 days 0 defenses followed by Choshu who held the title for 29 days 0 defenses and than Fujinami for 22 days again 0 defenses and finally Vader again for 46 days 0 defenses.
How is this his special thing when you this kind of booking before he had the book?


----------



## El Dandy

Miguel De Juan said:


> Again you will find short reigns from Kawada, Hansen, Rhodes, and other guys who held the belt for a very brief time before the ace or second big time star took the belt off them


You're talking about transiational champions here. How is this relevant at all to the discussion?



> I have no idea why you included the tag belts since I already said they were booked like garbage since the BC took them.
> 
> I also thought Meiyu Tag run should have lasted longer (five months at least).


I included tag team belts because I'm not gonna omit something that further illustrates my point.

Agreed on Shibata/Goto. A prime example of Gedo at his best with their build, and then at his worst.



> Gedo is not changing the title every day or month for the major belts to the point where the NEVER, Junior, IC, and Heavyweight singles belt changed 30 times in a single year. That is hot potatoing. That is what burns out a territory.


Your definition of hot potato is Vince Russo. It's not 2000 anymore and I would hope the bar has been raised beyond the 24/7 Hardcore belt and Russo going crazy with the WCW WHC. When belts are flipped back and forth between 2 guys and it has been done 24 times in the last couple of years, that's a hot potato for me. I didn't include complete title history, all I supplied were just examples of A losing a title to B and B losing the title right back to A.



> Championships mean more when they are defended less than every week how some people on here think they should be defended.


As it is the HW title is now only defended like 6 times a year. Some say for prestige purposes, others say it's because of lack of challengers and tired matches. The truth is somewhere in between tbh.



> In 1989 Vader had a IWGP title reign lasting 31 days 0 defenses followed by who held the title for 48 days 0 defenses followed by Choshu who held the title for 29 days 0 defenses and than Fujinami for 22 days again 0 defenses and finally Vader again for 46 days 0 defenses.


Once again, I'm practically talking about the exact opposite of transitional champions. I have no problems with transitional reigns.



> How is this his special thing when you this kind of booking before he had the book?


He's done it nearly 2 dozen times in the last couple of years.

Changing a title back and forth between 2 guys here or there is healthy and fine, but for me it's done to the point of excess in NJPW. 

I guess we just have different views on how much is too much. :shrug


----------



## El Dandy

@Miguel De Juan I was curious to see how many times WWE has done the Wrestler A losing to Wrestler B then dropping it right back to Wrestler A in the same time frame as NJPW.

WWE Championship
Bryan -> Orton -> Bryan
Bryan -> Orton -> Bryan
Reigns -> Sheamus -> Reigns

WWE IC
Ziggler -> Miz -> Ziggler
Ziggler -> Harper -> Ziggler
Owens -> Ambrose -> Owens
Miz -> Ziggler -> Miz

WWE US
ADR -> Kalisto -> ADR

WWE Tag Team
New Day -> Prime Time Players -> New Day

WWE Womens
Charlotte -> Sasha Banks -> Charlotte
Charlotte -> Sasha Banks -> Charlotte
Charlotte -> Sasha Banks -> Charlotte

NXT Championship
Joe -> Nakamura -> Joe


Compare that to the NJPW data now. I was honestly shocked by the results because I thought WWE would've done it easily 30 times given how they book their championships like trash. Turns out NJPW has done it more; hence why it's Gedo's trademark.

Now consider that WWE runs how many hours of fresh TV a week (compared to NJPW's 0 hours) and doesn't run any monthly tourney events to where they don't have to book an actual card for a PPV equivalent. 

Also I'm glad I did this cause I found out Harper is a former IC champion way to go big boy :mark:


----------



## HOJO

Equating the term "hot potatoing" to the fucking Hardcore title, good lord :lmao

Alo the tag division is shit cuz there's little to no real teams and no real direction or reason to care about it, much like a good amount of shit in Gedoland New Japan. The same exact thing in the Jr tag division. Actually though, with the Jr Tags is simply their existence, they don't need a tag belt. But bah damn cant book an interesting FEUD or real series if it doesnt have a belt. That may be the bigger issue. If you're gonna toss the best around around, it be nice, if you made me give a shit in the positive "oh this is fine" or "i like this" manner.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

I liked the Suzuki vs Okada match despite it's flaws. As an unashamed Okada fanboy it's easy for me to suspened my disbelief and spend the match marking out. "Don't you dare tap Okada." 

The leg submissions had plenty of tension which is good but I thnk they went one leg submission segment too many. If you spend 20 minutes in a leg submission but don't tap it starts to stretch credulity. I had a similar problem with Tyler Bate vs Pete Dunne. If you're not going to tap at least render the limb useless for a longer period. Hey ho wont be the last match to do it. I initially went **** 1/2 now I think that was a little generous.

Next week it's a Naito main event in Osaka with Dragon Lee vs Takahashi as well. Fucking quality.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

WWE may not do drop to Wrestler A to B back to A but their titles mean less. The women's title, nxt tag team titles, and the WWE belt have the most value. Now that Nakamura is gone the IC belt is not repeating the same format. The Jr division has more talented guys feeling the roster instead of just two guys like in previous two years.

Gedo is not imaginative but he is not bad. He is just average. He had two good years (2012-2013).


----------



## A - ROB

Suzuki vs. Okada was good, i was just happy to see Minoru Suzuki back on an NJPW show. This weekends New Beginning should be better since a possible MOTY is gonna be on it in Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee II.


----------



## El Dandy

Miguel De Juan said:


> Gedo is not imaginative but he is not bad. He is just average. He had two good years (2012-2013).


I think that's fair tbh

I know it seems like I come down hard on Gedo, but anybody who has read this thread over the last few years knows I'll praise him when he does something I like, and want to talk about when he does something I don't like.


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs

Did anyone catch Nakajima vs Suzuki from that Noah show a couple months back? Is it worth going back to catch it at this point? Also heavily stoked on Shiozaki vs Nakajima announcement for Great Voyage in Yokohama


----------



## The High King

watched the latest show from NJPW.
The elimination 5 on 5 with suzuki gun was decent and saw suzuki eliminate okada but typically had suzuki eliminated right after.
Suzuki gun wont the match with kanemaru getting the pin on trent, you would think they would have had suzuki get the win.
LIJ lost again


----------



## Pizzamorg

All the elimination Tag Matches on the Road To show actually sound pretty interesting, I might actually bother to try and check those before the PPV.


----------



## The RainMaker

Pizzamorg said:


> All the elimination Tag Matches on the Road To show actually sound pretty interesting, I might actually bother to try and check those before the PPV.


Yes they do. Bout to watch it now.


----------



## The High King

was the show from a few hours ago shown on tv?


----------



## TripleG

Just saw Okada Vs. Suzuki from the New Beginning show. 

Yeeeeah, that was sweet!


----------



## volde

The High King said:


> watched the latest show from NJPW.
> The elimination 5 on 5 with suzuki gun was decent and saw suzuki eliminate okada but typically had suzuki eliminated right after.
> Suzuki gun wont the match with kanemaru getting the pin on trent, you would think they would have had suzuki get the win.
> LIJ lost again


Are they building towards another Suzuki/Okada match or was this just some blow off match?


----------



## BornBad

> Are they building towards another Suzuki/Okada match or was this just some blow off match?


Probably not. 


Kanemaru and El Desperado getting a shot at Roppongi Vice i guess...


----------



## The RainMaker

How do you guys feel about Cyrus on commentary now? Like him better than Corino tbh.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

The RainMaker said:


> How do you guys feel about Cyrus on commentary now? Like him better than Corino tbh.


Based on Sapporo show not like that much as you can see Kelly tried his best to give him some materials to play the classic heelish commentator but most of time it went to waste. I am sure that he will get better but not on the level of Corino. But only few are on Corino's level IMO.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The RainMaker said:


> How do you guys feel about Cyrus on commentary now? Like him better than Corino tbh.


Not at all, not even close to Corino imo. He's pretty dull tbh, him & Kelly didn't click at all and Kevin was trying. Corino brings much more excitement and feels more natural. Corino is the 2nd best commentator in the world behind JR imo.


----------



## The High King

volde said:


> Are they building towards another Suzuki/Okada match or was this just some blow off match?


I thought they were donr but there appears to be some hope as Suzuki again spent time on okada's knee and afterwards cut a promo on okada which to me suggests its all about suzuki eventually wearing okada down and getting another chance to dethrone okada.

Today 's earlier results saw Suzuki gun get the win again, and also saw the useless kanemaru pinning a member of RV. this time Romero eating the pin, and LIJ losing again


----------



## Lariatoh!

Finally saw the Okada/Suzuki match. I actually really enjoyed it. I know it's a staple of NJPW for the winner of the main event to have their big promo at the end, especially since the shows don;t do promo segments like North American companies. But I thought, there really could have been some sort of brawl or something here to stop this from happening. This would have really kept the Suzuki-Gun "invasion" vibe going.

The story for Suzuki was that he was over-confident. He underestimated Okada's threshold for pain. So when he did lose, he and Suzuki-Gun should have been pissed and not allowed the "everything goes back to normal- after match promo" of Okada simply gloating about his win.

Now I know they pictured Suzuki being helped to the back due to the Rainmaker, but I would have liked to have seen Suzuki wake-up from his defeat and be livid that he lost and attack Okada post match. Just like when he came in, there is chaos (no-pun intended) in the ring and the two men have to be separated. This keeps Suzuki strong and Okada looking more like he survived. 

The God-like gloating promo at the end, just didn't seem to suit this story. But of course, the Japanese culture is different to the Western culture so maybe I'm just thinking about it too much.


----------



## WWPNJB

Is there a way to find out what they are saying when they cut these promos at the end of the show. Ive been wondering wth Okada said after his win against Suzuki and last month against Omega.


----------



## The RainMaker

Lariatoh! said:


> Finally saw the Okada/Suzuki match. I actually really enjoyed it. I know it's a staple of NJPW for the winner of the main event to have their big promo at the end, especially since the shows don;t do promo segments like North American companies. But I thought, there really could have been some sort of brawl or something here to stop this from happening. This would have really kept the Suzuki-Gun "invasion" vibe going.
> 
> The story for Suzuki was that he was over-confident. He underestimated Okada's threshold for pain. So when he did lose, he and Suzuki-Gun should have been pissed and not allowed the "everything goes back to normal- after match promo" of Okada simply gloating about his win.
> 
> Now I know they pictured Suzuki being helped to the back due to the Rainmaker, but I would have liked to have seen Suzuki wake-up from his defeat and be livid that he lost and attack Okada post match. Just like when he came in, there is chaos (no-pun intended) in the ring and the two men have to be separated. This keeps Suzuki strong and Okada looking more like he survived.
> 
> The God-like gloating promo at the end, just didn't seem to suit this story. But of course, the Japanese culture is different to the Western culture so maybe I'm just thinking about it too much.


That's a very fair assessment.


----------



## TD Stinger

Finally watched the Okada vs. Suzuki match from the New Beginning show. Didn't watch the whole event but after WK 11 I trying to make an effort to keep up with the product more.

So, as a newbie to the Japanese scene, this was my first time watching a full Minoru Suzuki match. And I loved him. The way he destroyed Okada's leg was great. My favortite part of the match was near the end, both men standing, Okada defenseless and Suzuki just hitting him with like 20 uninterrupted strikes. So again, loved Suzuki here.

Okada....look, I will admit from the guys I've seen, he's one of the best in the world. And I've seen people go back and forth on his selling in this match. My take is that while he did sell the leg in terms of holding it and other things, it still didn't stop him from pulling off his major moves. And I understand when you watch an Okada match, you expect to get the total package. The Dropkick, the Missile Dropkick from the top, the Top Rope Elbow Drop. And yes, it would very boring watching a match with a one legged man.

But, some of the best matches I've seen is when someone has to switch things up because of an injury. I'll give another recent NJPW match that I've seen as an example. Kushida vs. Will Ospreay from Invasion Attack in 2016. Weird example I know. But in that match, Kushida spent the early part of the match beating on Ospreay's arm. Because of this, when Ospreay went to do his Handspring Back Kick, he folded because of the damage done to his arm. But what did he do next? He did the move without using his hand thus negating the impact on his arms. I loved that spot because it played into the story.

Okada in this match however, it felt like he would be in all sorts of agonizing pain in between moves, but it didn't feel like that his injury at least slowed him down while doing the moves. He still hit the Dropkick in a picture perfect fashion. He still climbed to the top rope for his Missile Dropkick at a regular pace. I mean there were some good spots of selling the injury, but there were also many times where it looked like the injury didn't even exist.

Again, just my 2 cents. Still enjoyed the match but certainly not perfect IMO. That said, looking forward the 2nd New Beginning show at least for Shibata vs. Ospreay and Naito vs. Elgin.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

NJPW Survivor Series....

It was ok. 

CJ Parker getting a rub is still just odd to me, he is sort of bland in the ring and his ring gear is unbearable.


----------



## BornBad

WWPNJB said:


> Is there a way to find out what they are saying when they cut these promos at the end of the show. Ive been wondering wth Okada said after his win against Suzuki and last month against Omega.


Okada:
‘Let me say three things. One! Suzuki, you’re tough. I hated you before this match, I hate you even more now. Two! If the winner of the New Japan Cup feels like they can take me on for this belt, then step right up! Three! There is no number three… Or so I normally say. But I forgot something. There is a guy I’d like to face. I’m not sure that he’ll be in the New Japan Cup. But Tiger Mask W! Well, maybe you won’t be in the New Japan Cup, but if the company’s OK with it, I want Okada v Tiger Mask W to happen!
That’s the kind of match, I want to have, the kind of excitement I want to create. Finally, Sapporo! I’ll come back here again, and I’ll do it, still, your IWGP Champion. And when I do, I will make! It! Rain!’

Don't know what he said about Omega minus he said " Okada called Omega the greatest foreign wrestler in the history of New Japan.

Omega and the Bullet Club will be back at the end of month for Honor Rising In Japan btw


----------



## BornBad

The High King said:


> watched the latest show from NJPW.
> The elimination 5 on 5 with suzuki gun was decent and saw suzuki eliminate okada but typically had suzuki eliminated right after.
> Suzuki gun wont the match with kanemaru getting the pin on trent, you would think they would have had suzuki get the win.
> LIJ lost again


Just saw the match.. very very cool but Okada is still a pain in the ass at selling his bad leg :kobefacepalm


Post match promo from Suzuki warning Okada and Chaos that Sapporo was only the beginning.... :homer2


----------



## The High King

BornBad said:


> Just saw the match.. very very cool but Okada is still a pain in the ass at selling his bad leg :kobefacepalm
> 
> 
> Post match promo from Suzuki warning Okada and Chaos that Sapporo was only the beginning.... :homer2


This is why I am hopeful Suzuki will get another title shot as the story seems to be Suzuki wearing down Okada eventually.
Todays event saw Suzuki get his third straight win in team events. He teamed with Iizuka to beat Okada and Yoshi Hashi, with Suzuki getting the pin on Hashi.
Robinson winning his match yet again and LIJ lost again.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*I enjoyed Okada/Suzuki, but man oh man, did Okada's selling of his knee annoy the shit outta me. It's weird, but I can honestly see Tiger Mask W being in the NJCup & winning the whole thing. 

Anyways, El Lindaman suffered a lower back injury during training, & has been taken off the house shows as a precaution. So that's Yoshino, Gamma, Ishida, Kotoka, & now Lindaman on the injury list. The hell is causing all these injuries in Dragon Gate lately?*


----------



## The High King

Tiger Mask is awful I do not get the love for this guy.


----------



## BornBad

LIJ will be fine.. i predict Bushi, Evil and Sanada will leave as Never Openweight 6-Man champs and Takahashi, Naito will retain. The event was sold out very fast cause LIJ is on the roll in Japan 

Don't really know where they going with the Okada/Suzuki feud with Omega coming back in the picture soon but please Okada don't ever do stuff like that when your knee has been targeted since one week 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828920677809999872


----------



## The High King

BornBad said:


> LIJ will be fine.. i predict Bushi, Evil and Sanada will leave as Never Openweight 6-Man champs and Takahashi, Naito will retain. The event was sold out very fast cause LIJ is on the roll in Japan
> 
> Don't really know where they going with the Okada/Suzuki feud with Omega coming back in the picture soon but please Okada don't ever do stuff like that when your knee has been targeted since one week
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828920677809999872


It made a mockery of things


----------



## Corey

The High King said:


> Tiger Mask is awful I do not get the love for this guy.


The most recent version? If so there's not really any love for him. He hasn't been anything more than an undercard guy for a few years now. About a decade ago he was one of the top juniors but I don't really recall anyone on this forum praising him that much.

Unless you're referring to Kota Ibushi and his newest character.


----------



## The High King

Corey said:


> The most recent version? If so there's not really any love for him. He hasn't been anything more than an undercard guy for a few years now. About a decade ago he was one of the top juniors but I don't really recall anyone on this forum praising him that much.
> 
> Unless you're referring to Kota Ibushi and his newest character.


Yes the newest version number 6 Ibushi.
He did impress in the WWE cruiserweight thing but he is undeserving at present to be ahead of suzuki omega or naito and its too soon for him if ever.
Tiger Mask 4 for the record is barely midcard


----------



## BornBad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829933886045986816
Also Taichi is replacing injured El Desperado for the rest of the tour (Type B flu or right knee issue )


----------



## volde

Sad news. I guess tag team belts will stay where they are?


----------



## Sweggeh

Wait, so is Ibushi permanently Tiger Mask now??

I thought it was a one off thing for Wrestle Kingdom.


----------



## El Dandy

The hits just keep on coming for SuzukiGun :hogan


----------



## Mr. Socko

Ibushi's awesome and a boon for NJPW if they can get him back as a regular talent. Athletic as hell, marketable look and able to hang with the heavier hitters.

Not sold on the Tiger Mask W gimmick but the talent behind is still quality.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Poor Archer and right when SG came back too! :hogan 

Takahashi/Lee, Shibata/Osreay, and Naito/Elgin are all potential MOTY contenders and they're all on the same show. Yeah, the Osaka show is gonna be lit as fuck! :mark: :mark: :mar:


----------



## BornBad

Looks Iizuka will replace Lance Archer for the IWGP tag championships match tomorrow. :nice


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Mr. Socko said:


> Ibushi's awesome and a boon for NJPW if they can get him back as a regular talent. Athletic as hell, marketable look and able to hang with the heavier hitters.
> 
> Not sold on the Tiger Mask W gimmick but the talent behind is still quality.


He doesn't want to be tied down to a specific promotions and knows he would be used to a storyline or two if he were to wrestle as Kota Ibushi so this is the next best thing. At least that's my guess.


----------



## El Dandy

BornBad said:


> Looks Iizuka will replace Lance Archer for the IWGP tag championships match tomorrow. :nice


:deandre

As it is SuzukiGun needed a new #2 HW, now they need to find DHS a new partner. Maybe after this they just make DH the new #2 HW and say fuck trying to fill the tag team void?

On Ibushi: He'll be back and get shots on his own terms. I may have my opinions on Gedo and NJPW, but they won't leave money on the table.

Okada has nobody left to face that we haven't seen in the last 12 months (except Shibata), so Ibushi is gonna start looking really attractive for a KOPW or Dominion main event. That + Ibushi/Omega, Ibushi/Tana, Ibushi/Naito are all main events. Nothing wrong with letting native freelance boys get shots especially since Ibushi is not a threat to jump to WWE. They're just gonna have to get over what Ibushi does in DDT.


----------



## WWPNJB

BornBad said:


> Okada:
> ‘Let me say three things. One! Suzuki, you’re tough. I hated you before this match, I hate you even more now. Two! If the winner of the New Japan Cup feels like they can take me on for this belt, then step right up! Three! There is no number three… Or so I normally say. But I forgot something. There is a guy I’d like to face. I’m not sure that he’ll be in the New Japan Cup. But Tiger Mask W! Well, maybe you won’t be in the New Japan Cup, but if the company’s OK with it, I want Okada v Tiger Mask W to happen!
> That’s the kind of match, I want to have, the kind of excitement I want to create. Finally, Sapporo! I’ll come back here again, and I’ll do it, still, your IWGP Champion. And when I do, I will make! It! Rain!’
> 
> Don't know what he said about Omega minus he said " Okada called Omega the greatest foreign wrestler in the history of New Japan.
> 
> Omega and the Bullet Club will be back at the end of month for Honor Rising In Japan btw


Thanks so much man Ibushi as Tiger Mask vs Okada would be amazing!


----------



## Miguel De Juan

They should shill out money and sign Hideki Suzuki to join Suzukigun.


----------



## The High King

Archer out means the titles wont be going to them but think Makabe and Honma are getting them and it is Makabe's 20th shortly.
As for Harry Smith and a partner, this is why Cody Hall being kept by NJPW would have been a good thing as he could have jumped ship to Suzuki Gun as they need someone just as long as they dont bring in Roidback


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Predicting a #BIGMIKE victory tonight, which will mean nothing but big things for Naito going forward.


----------



## The High King

All I know is I am fed up with Okada with the belt so want Suzuki to win it.
Naito would be second choice, and even Omega in third choice place would be better than Okada keeping it
If Elgin winning helps Naito then thats ok, but fail to see anything decent in Elgin


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The High King said:


> All I know is I am fed up with Okada with the belt so want Suzuki to win it.
> Naito would be second choice, and even Omega in third choice place would be better than Okada keeping it
> If Elgin winning helps Naito then thats ok, but fail to see anything decent in Elgin


You might as well stop watching New Japan altogether because Okada is going to be on top for the next decade+. Otherwise, get used to it.


----------



## The RainMaker

Rainmaka! said:


> You might as well stop watching New Japan altogether because Okada is going to be on top for the next decade+. Otherwise, get used to it.


Ohhhh boy. lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

TAKA IS COMING


> MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

How long before someone blames Roman Reigns for Cyrus' flu?


----------



## The RainMaker

Ugh, still being awake makes me wish I had NJPWWorld, but I already pay 9.99 for the Network. Fuck. Wait for the torrent tomorrow I guess.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Speaking of dubbed themes, Dragon Lee's is the absolute best.


----------



## The RainMaker

I like Henare, like him a lot.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Tatsu is the worst. He is leaving soon right?


----------



## The RainMaker

Rainmaka! said:


> Tatsu is the worst. He is leaving soon right?


I have no clue why they keep using that fucking guy.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

So Yoshi's plan is to piss off the opponents, and have them wear each other out by killing his partner and steal the victory?





Not bad. :mj


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

If there was ever a point for Bullet Club to return, it would be here.


Aaaaaaand it's over.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The RainMaker said:


> I have no clue why they keep using that fucking guy.


Seems he's heading to CMLL. The story here in this match (And all of Yoshi's run so far) was how "lost" he was and "needing to find himself."


----------



## The RainMaker

Rainmaka! said:


> If there was ever a point for Bullet Club to return, it would be here.
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaand it's over.


Wha?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

How many people has the Japanese Cholo Gedo stabbed?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I still refuse to believe this was the same hippie geek in NXT. I am really becoming a fan of Juice Robinson.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Looking at this babyface team, Juice really IS the key to a long, healthy life.


Aaaaaand they just won! And Juice was another shot at Goto. Would love to see that match again.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The IWGP Heavyweight Championship is the best looking belt in wrestling today and it's not even close.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Rocky about to Forever Lariat Suzuki's punk ass.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Taichi is the henchboy to one of wrestling's most dangerous men, has a stupid face, hella dad bod, and probably jerks it to nothing but Hentai. Yeah, biggest heel in wrestling today.


----------



## Insomnia

I forgot new beginning was today smh.

I only missed three matches. :drose.

Edit: Ah, i missed out on the Suzki-Gun/Chaos match.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Okada hit the Dropkick but couldn't capitalize cause his leg still hurts.




What an awful seller amirite?! :heyman2


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Dear Tanahashi:

#BRINGBACKHIGHENERGY2KFOREVER


----------



## The RainMaker

Rainmaka! said:


> Dear Tanahashi:
> 
> #BRINGBACKHIGHENERGY2KFOREVER


I like his new theme. 0


----------



## BornBad

Rainmaka! said:


> Taichi is the henchboy to one of wrestling's most dangerous men, has a stupid face, hella dad bod, and probably jerks it to nothing but Hentai. Yeah, biggest heel in wrestling today.


Taichi is doing such a great job a being a hell. 

Dude is married btw

[hide]http://vignette3.wikia.nocookie.net...1/Ofune.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20141202195321[/hide]

:sip


----------



## BornBad

Sanada, Evil and Bushi with the W :tripsblessed


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Flippy Shit vs. No Flips Just Hits


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Ospreay's life expectancy: minutes. 


I'm scared.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Isn't Ospreay supposed to be wrestling Ricochet tomorrow at WCPW?


----------



## Insomnia

That was pretty dope what Ospreay did.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Wheelbarrow German BAH GAWD


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Love the story in this match so far.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

That had to be one of the best count out teases I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Insomnia

Good match.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Shorter than I wanted but great match!


----------



## Pizzamorg

Ospreay v Shibata was the only match I was interested in for Osaka and it did not disappoint. The pace, the stiffness, the intensity and imagination… even the finish, I know it was a generic bullshitty fighting spirit NJPW finish but Shibata is a legit badass. He’s basically a Super Saiyan, the more damage you pile on him the worse it’s gonna get for you. The dude has legit aura, the way he starts the match not even meeting his opponents eyes but then once he’s taken enough damage and he approves, he finally meets his opponents eyes and goes crazy. I love the way both men seemed to have done their homework, finding ways to counter one another to make sure this was always THEIR match. It wasn’t as good as Shibata’s match against Riddle at RevPro which lead into this but it was still a treat.

Lemme know if either of the last two singles titles matches are any good and I'll catch them later.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Will and Shibata have way more chemistry than Sabre and Shibata did. I wonder if this will convince Quildan to make Ospreay Champ in the future.


----------



## Insomnia

Break! :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Yano is the true Ace of NJPW.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Commentator: " Iizuka's a lot more focused in this match. Are you worried for your team Gedo?" 
Gedo: "Not at all. Wait till Yano-chan starts doing his thing."


----------



## Pizzamorg

Rainmaka! said:


> Will and Shibata have way more chemistry than Sabre and Shibata did. I wonder if this will convince Quildan to make Ospreay Champ in the future.


Ospreay and Shibata did have incredible chemistry in that match, I just felt that match against Riddle was just slightly better as a complete package.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Honma constantly going for the Kokeshi will forever be one of the best gimmicks ever.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Milano: "They're targeting Yano exclusively. I hope that computer in his brain doesn't short-circuit."


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

DBS Jr. has always been overlooked IMO.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Yano is the smartest wrestler in the business today.


----------



## BornBad

Yano with that meme win again :Out


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Timeu Bombu time!


----------



## Insomnia

This theme. :dance


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

This could be in the Top 10 Matches of 2017 when it's all said and done.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Best dubbed theme ever :Will


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I love Kushida McFly but THE TIMEBOMBU is the guy this Junior Division should be built around in 2017.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

That fucking Suicide Dive :zeb


----------



## Insomnia

Damn!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

How......How the hell is Dragon Lee even breathing after that Sunset Flip Bomb?!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Takahashi really is Naito's opposite.


----------



## Insomnia

This match man! :banderas


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Dragon Lee......He ded!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Commentator: "Okada, you elft for Mexico after middle school. What do you think of this style of lucha libre?"

Okada: "It's nothing like I've ever seen. Dragon Lee is the future."

Commentator: "You've spent many years in Mexico Milano. What about you?"

Milano: "I'm impressed by Lee's suplexes. Back in the day, mats in Mexico were so hard you would rarely try to do one during a match, much less with a bridge."


----------



## Insomnia

Holy fuck! :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

STOP THE DAMN MATCH! THESE TWO HAVE FAMILIES :bahgawd


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I've seen snuff films more tame than this. 



Living and breathing is an overrated idea to these two.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

That was horrifying, insane, brutal, and incredible! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Insomnia




----------



## SWITCHBLADE

TAGUCHI??! From Lee to FOOKIN' TAGUCHI?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

BOSJ is going to be amazing this year.


----------



## Insomnia

Good match!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Naito vs. Big Mike. DIS GON B GUD :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Commentator: "Do you think Naito is bothered by the mixed reaction?:

Gedo: "I don't think so. The fact that everyone's showing him a reaction shows they care about him."

Naito is Roman Reigns confirmed.


----------



## Insomnia

Is the belt going to ever be clean again? :lmao


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

ELGIN IS STROOOOOONK


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

EVERYTHING about this match is on point! Love it!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Naito's neck after that Lariat


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Crowd is HOT for this one!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

BIG FUCKING MIKE


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Elgin :hogan

But goddamn that was incredible!!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NOBODY does main event matches better than New Japan.


----------



## BornBad

Not a fan of Elgin what a amazing match. 

LIJ with the sweep just like i predicted :trips9


----------



## BornBad

HAHA crowd is cheering and camera focus Okada and Gedo crossed arms gritting his teeth


----------



## BornBad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830382639022538752


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I'm probably the one who really liked the NEVER 6-Man Match and the right people won. NOW PUHLEASE LET LIJ HAVE A DECENT LENGTH REIGN! ***1/2

Shibata/Ospreay was great but was a little shorter than I would've liked but it got the point across. Ospreay looked strong in defeat as the cocky but humbled youngster going up against the no-nonsense veteran and leave the door open for a rematch. ****

Takahashi/Lee.....Good God. I've seen SleaZW Death Matches more tame than this. This was absolutely unreal and both showed that living and breathing are overrated phenomenons. Many of the spots are crazy stupid (or just stupid) but the athleticism and chemistry is second-to-none. This might've been their best match yet. ****1/2

Naito/Elgin was an incredible main event. I've always been an Elgin fan but him going to Japan was the best thing that could've ever happened to his career and this performance solidified him as a potential Gaijin legend in the making. As for Naito? Guy is a legit star and the best character in wrestling and the fact that this should've been underwhelming given the match that proceeded it and the fact that it wasn't and it built to a dramatic finish with incredible crowd heat just shows you the value of these two performers. ****3/4

TL;DR Nobody is doing and is going to do big matches like New Japan Pro Wrestling. :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Bland

4 of the last 5 title matches were awesome (All but iwgp tag titles.) 

So glad LIJ did a clean sweep with their single title defences being incredible. Hiromu vs Taguchi will be a fun match and id love to see Tanahashi, KUSHIDA & either Nakanashi or Elgin challenging LIJ next for 6 man titles.


----------



## El Dandy

LOS 

On the bright side, at least there isn't a show tomorrow for them to immediately drop the titles :side:

Onto the NJC where hopefully KUSHIDA is included and can have a strong showing. Promote him to HW what are they waiting for


----------



## Pizzamorg

Rainmaka! said:


> NOBODY does main event matches better than New Japan.


I hate to perpetuate the whole yellow fever weeb attitude of the IWC but I'm finding it hard to argue with this. We all knew WWE was watered down as a product being PG and all but to the true extent you don't truly realise until you watch a NJPW show. NJPW's intensity, the emotion, the stiffness, the imagination, the operatic, grandiose feel to it all and the larger than life characters bouncing around the ropes. When you watch one of their big matches you get a sense that you're watching something truly special which I haven't really got a sense of anywhere outside of maybe Lucha Underground or when NJPW go and wrestle for other promotions but bring the NJPW style with them like in, sorry to keep going on about it but I just love the match so much, Shibata's match against Riddle at RevPro. 

It's actually been so hard this year after the top to bottom perfection of Wrestle Kingdom 11 and stand out NJPW matches like Goto/Shibata, Goto/Robinson and now Ospreay/Shibata. Hell even Suzuki/Omega with all of it's problems. Plus the Junior Heavyweight and IC Title matches I still have yet to watch from Osaka. To go back to WWE product as it blandly, boringly, washes over you or just downright frustrates you and wastes it's talent.


----------



## El Dandy

While both of these mains were very good, the thing I'm not crazy about is that they are seemingly getting back into a rhythm of doing excessively long main event matches for the sake of doing long main event matches.

Omega/Okada was 45 mins but w/e it's the Dome so that's fine if you gotta go that long then that's the place to do it. MiSu/Okada and Elgin/Naito both went nearly 40 each, that's 10 mins too long for my tastes. Hopefully they can get back to 25 or 30-minute main events.


----------



## Mr. Socko

El Dandy said:


> While both of these mains were very good, the thing I'm not crazy about is that they are seemingly getting back into a rhythm of doing excessively long main event matches for the sake of doing long main event matches.
> 
> Omega/Okada was 45 mins but w/e it's the Dome so that's fine if you gotta go that long then that's the place to do it. MiSu/Okada and Elgin/Naito both went nearly 40 each, that's 10 mins too long for my tastes. Hopefully they can get back to 25 or 30-minute main events.


Same. Save the 30+ minute stuff for the genuinely big occasions.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Mr. Socko said:


> Same. Save the 30+ minute stuff for the genuinely big occasions.


Or at least for where it makes sense. I don't think people would have been nearly as unhappy with the Suzuki match as they were if Suzuki didn't work that leg for a solid thirty minutes, putting Okada in holds for what felt like ten solid minutes, only for Suzuki to lose to a few Rainmakers. You could easily shave off ten minutes from that match, maybe closer to twenty, and actually make a better match for it. It would have also made it easier to swallow when Okada went straight back to bounding around the ring and doing drop kicks and what not after that match and in Osaka. 

Also, just watched Takahashi v Dragon Lee II. Just like everyone else said, the match is absolutely mental, I don't know how the hell they did any of those spots safely. If it even was safe. But it was terrific entertainment for us. I could have done without the whole Takahashi trying to distract Dragon Lee by taking his mask off business but maybe it'd mean more if I knew anything about their backstory. Nice little Taguchi treat at the end, with him absolutely destroying Takahashi, too. 

Now onto the Elgin/Naito match. Elgin looks roided up as all fuck.


----------



## Pizzamorg

I’ve never even heard of Micheal Elgin before and when I saw the guy, the first thing I did was laugh at his roided out appearance but man… I apologise for that because he KILLED it in Osaka’s Main Event. Based on this match and this match alone this dude must be an incredible pro wrestler and a great storyteller. As a match in general, it was basically an embodiment of almost everything I love about NJPW. Intense, emotional, operatic. Packed with those crazy, stiff, spots NJPW does a masterclass on. Larger than life characters. Yes please! 

Once again the only real issue for me was in the pace. Sometimes their SUPAAAAAAAAAH booking for their Champions works in context, Shibata earlier in the card for example, but I dunno. Elgin makes his moves look like they fucking hurt and Naito takes over half an hour of pretty solid punishment, stiff strikes, high impact moves and brutal stuff outside of the ring or on the apron yet he still wins in the end. I know they planted the seeds of the leg injury earlier in the match (God not again) which Elgin worked well with but honestly Naito really didn't get much significant offence in throughout the match outside of that leg, while Elgin was working a clinic of destruction. So can’t we at least balance these matches out better? Elgin puts on the match of his life just for all of that work to basically be dashed in the closing sixty seconds as Naito lands his finisher a couple of times and that is that. Surely this kind of booking kills momentum. 

I definitely need to watch that first ever NJPW ladder match from last year now.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Holy Christ. I would be surprised if Dragon Lee wasn't concussed in some manner after some of the bumps he took.

Ospereay vs Shibata was worth the wait.

Naito continues to show he has the best match ever with anyone he works with, and shills more merch than anyone else.

Good stuff. I enjoyed.


----------



## maxninepower

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830380832506273796*Elgin is Fucking beast!*


----------



## Sweggeh

Elgin vs Naito was amazing. I like Elgin more and more every time I see him.

That kid Dragon Lee has insane heart. His match with Takahashi was just insane, couldnt believe the seriously dangerous shit they were pulling out.

Ospreay vs Shibata was really good too.


----------



## WWPNJB

Just finished watching NB Osaka and holy shit. 8/10 easily.

Ospreay/Shibata was really good. Both of these guys are among my top 5 outside of WWE. They worked a great paced match with so many great spots. Just really great stuff. I never thought Ospreay had a chance tbh but still fully satisfied with the match. I only wish they could've had another 5 mins. This is one of those matches that would've gotten a "wrestle forever" chant in WWE.

Takahashi/Lee was a amazing match. After that bump Lee took outside where his head bounced off the concrete (powerbomb) I would've ran home looking for a doctor. Wow just a overall great match here. Both these guys are amazing athletes. Lee being unmasked and other stories being told. Just great.

Elgin/Naito was match of the night. I've never seen a full Elgin match but fuck this guy can work man. He absolutely kept up with Naito. My only gripe is Elgins knee sell is basically the same story we got last week with Okada. Albeit I think Elgin sold the knee better and more consistently throughout the match rather then Okada. Anyway, great match with these two and I'm convinced Naito can have a 4-5 star match with any human being. Great spots, bumps, story telling. This match had it all. Thoroughly enjoyed and topped off what I felt to be a 8/10 New Beginning in Osaka show.


1. I'd like to ask for any Japanese speakers can you please translate what Naito said post match in the ring and also in the back at the press conference. 

2. Also what did Taguchi say to Takahashi after Takahashi's match?


----------



## The High King

TAKA Michinoku against Henare was your usual card filler and easily forgetable as was TenCozy against Kushida and Tatsu.
The 4 on 4 match was good considering it meant nothing and was just filler.
Suzuki Gun against RVice and Okada was good as expected but somehow not as good as the houseshows earlier this week.
Suzuki Gun getting the win as expected and again they seem to be giving Kanemaru a bit of a push, sadly.

Thank christ they gave the belts to LIJ, Nakanishi is done, guy should retire, tanahashi is looking awful with him, they need gone as a team.
Shibata and Osprey delivered as expected and was match of the night by far at that stage and Shibata retaining was not that much of a surprise to me.
I did think Makabe and Honma might be getting the straps as there was no way the makeshift KES was winning them. Am I the only one fed up with the flabby Yano and his childish repetitive moves? I do love Ishii though. Match was ok and nothing special and the finish is something that has been done to death.

Takahashi and Dragon Lee damn near killed each other and at least 3 times I feared Dragon Lee might have broke his neck, some of them spots were both incredible and ridiculous, and surprised Takahashi retained - not too happy that the plain Taguchi will be stinking up that division.

Elgin and Naito was great even if I am no fan of Elgin. Glad Naito was not pinned but that creates another problem in that it seems Naito is condemned to that division for even longer and was hoping he might drop the strap and start his build up for the IWGP Heavyweight title now.

Like most NJPW shows the first half is the stuff you fast forward if you dont watch live and the second half always makes up for it and this show was no different bar the tag title match which was the only let down in the last 4 matches


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

New Beginning in Osaka was a tremendous show with an epic main event! I love Naito soooooooooooo much :x


----------



## TD Stinger

Enjoyed Osaka from what I saw:

From the Chaos vs. Suzuki-Gun 6 man, all I can say is Suzuki is a beast. I mean, he had one guy in a leg lock, Okada tries to break it up, and Suzuki grabs him for double leg lock. And the when Beretta tried to play the striking game, and Suzuki just laughed it off. Again, love him. Aside from that, Okada was Okada and was a fun match.

As for the Never Openweight 6 Man Championship, Tanahashi was Tanahashi and Nakanishi’s nickname as the “The Mountain” is very appropriate. Besides that, everyone played their role well.

Loved Shibata vs. Ospreay. Great mix of styles. From what I’ve seen of Shibata, as much as I like the matches with Goto and Ishii, it was nice to see a Shibata match that didn’t follow the theme of “let’s just beat the shit of each other the entire match.”

Saw the 3 way IWGP Tag Title match. Was fine and everyone played their part but didn’t really leave an impression on me.

Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee was an absolute car crash in the best of ways. This was my first time seeing Lee and only my 2nd seeing Takahashi. The first was at WK 11, and honestly I wasn’t THAT impressed with Takahashi in that match. But this match? Damn. All the dives and bumps these guys took were insane. Not knocking the match, but I will say the match probably should have ended after that 2nd Destroyer. I mean, I guess that final move he did was his finisher but for Lee to kick out of that sick looking destroyer only to lose later to a less impressive looking move, it just makes the Destroyer look a “kick out” spot. There were some things I didn’t like, like the spot where they hit each other with multiple Germans and each guy no sold them. I just don’t care for that stuff but other than that, very fun match to watch.

And as for the main event, Naito is a star and Elgin is a hoss. I’m in agreeance with others that not every NJPW main event now has to go 35-40 minutes, because eventually you’ll just set an impossible standard to follow for every show.

I will say, I’m nervous about Omega vs. Okada II. These two killed each other for 45 minutes at WK 11, and you know they’re going to try and top themselves the next go round.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Togi Makabe 20th Anniversary, Honor Rising, and 45th Anniversary cards confirmed.


> Togi Makabe 20th Anniversary show:
> Japanese Commentary Only
> 
> February 26, 2017
> 
> Time: 1:30AM Pacific, 4:30AM Eastern, 9:30AM UK, 6:30PM Japan
> 
> Korakuen Hall, Tokyo, Japan
> Henare vs. Tomoyuki Oka Singles Match
> 
> CHAOS (Gedo & Jado) vs. Suzukigun (TAKA Michinoku & El Desperado)
> 
> Katsuyori Shibata, Yuji Nagata, Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask IV vs. Suzukigun (Minoru Suzuki, Takashi Iizuka, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Taichi)
> 
> Hiroshi Tanahashi, Juice Robinson, KUSHIDA, Ryusuke Taguchi & David Finlay vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Tetsuya Naito, SANADA, EVIL, Hiromu Takahashi & BUSHI)
> 
> Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Manabu Nakanishi vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Hirooki Goto & YOSHI-HASHI)
> 
> GBH (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma) vs. CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii & Toru Yano)





> Honor Rising Shows:
> English Commentary by Kevin Kelly & Rocky Romero
> 
> February 26, 2017
> 
> Time: 1:30AM Pacific, 4:30AM Eastern, 9:30AM UK, 6:30PM Japan
> 
> Korakuen Hall, Tokyo, Japan
> 
> KUSHIDA, Juice Robinson & David Finlay vs. Silas Young, Gedo & Jado
> 
> Los Ingobernables de Japon (SANADA, EVIL & BUSHI) (c) vs. Delirious, Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask IV for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag Team Championship Match
> 
> CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Hirooki Goto, YOSHI-HASHI & Will Ospreay) vs. Bullet Club (Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi, Tama Tonga & Tanga Roa)
> 
> War Machine (Hanson & Ray Rowe) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson)
> 
> Hiroshi Tanahashi, Dalton Castle & Ryuske Taguchi vs. Tetsuya Naito, Hiromu Takahashi & Punisher Martinez
> 
> Katsuyori Shibata & Jay Lethal vs. Bullet Club (Cody & Hangman Page)
> 
> The Briscoes (Jay & Mark Briscoe) vs. Bullet Club (Kenny Omega & Adam Cole)
> 
> February 27, 2017
> 
> Time: 1:30AM Pacific, 4:30AM Eastern, 9:30AM UK, 6:30PM Japan
> 
> Korakuen Hall, Tokyo, Japan
> 
> KUSHIDA, David Finlay & Henare vs. Silas Young, Gedo & Jado
> 
> Delirious, Dalton Castle, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Tetsuya Naito, SANADA, EVIL, Hiromu Takahashi & BUSHI)
> 
> War Machine (Hanson & Ray Rowe) vs. Guerrillas of Destiny (Tama Tonga & Tanga Roa)
> 
> Hiroshi Tanahashi, Juice Robinson & Jay Lethal vs. Bullet Club (Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi & Hangman Page)
> 
> Hirooki Goto (c) vs. Punisher Martinez for the NEVER Openweight Championship Match
> 
> Adam Cole (c) vs. YOSHI-HASHI for the ROH World Championship Match
> 
> Kazuchika Okada, Will Ospreay, Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. Bullet Club (Kenny Omega, Cody, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)





> NJPW 45th Anniversary show
> 
> March 6, 2017
> 
> English Commentary by Kevin Kelly & Don Callis
> 
> Time: 2:00AM Pacific, 5:00AM Eastern, 10:00AM UK, 7:00 PM Japan
> 
> Ota City General Gymnasium, Tokyo, Japan
> 
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Tiger Mask W
> More Matches TBA


----------



## The RainMaker

Okada vs Ibushi? ITS LIT


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

The RainMaker said:


> Okada vs Ibushi? ITS LIT


They had a match in DDT that was really good but kinda underwhelming in 2013 I believe. But their match in 2014 (ironically, also at an Anniversary show) was probably my favorite match of that year so this one should be outstanding too!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Okada vs. Tiger Mask W is in Ota Ward? I find that so.....Interesting. I don't wanna over speculate but there are A LOT of potential angles to be played out there.


----------



## BigCy

Watched the recent New Beginning show and was pretty impressed, it definitely was better than the first show IMO. It's hard to pick a MOTN for me as I liked Osprey/Shibata, Naito/Elgin, and Takahashi/Lee about equally but in different aspects. But all 3 were about 4-4.5 stars for me. 

I really thought Elgin was going to take the IC so I was shocked when Naito won but I'm still ok with it but I wonder who will challenge him next. Shibata seems about the only credible challenger so far unless they have LIJ feud with BC and I can see maybe Cody Rhodes, I could kind of see YOSHI-HASHI possibly challenging for it also since they seem to want to push him. It will be interesting to see his opponent for Sakura Genesis.

Sucks what happened to Lance Archer and El Desperado, hopefully they will get well soon.

Anybody want to take blind guesses for who will win New Japan Cup? I want to say Kenny Omega but that might be too predictable but I don't see Tiger Mask W winning it either. Hard to say.

Either way I'm looking forward to seeing the development of the promotion over the year.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

BigCy said:


> Watched the recent New Beginning show and was pretty impressed, it definitely was better than the first show IMO. It's hard to pick a MOTN for me as I liked Osprey/Shibata, Naito/Elgin, and Takahashi/Lee about equally but in different aspects. But all 3 were about 4-4.5 stars for me.
> 
> I really thought Elgin was going to take the IC so I was shocked when Naito won but I'm still ok with it but I wonder who will challenge him next. Shibata seems about the only credible challenger so far unless they have LIJ feud with BC and I can see maybe Cody Rhodes, I could kind of see YOSHI-HASHI possibly challenging for it also since they seem to want to push him. It will be interesting to see his opponent for Sakura Genesis.
> 
> Sucks what happened to Lance Archer and El Desperado, hopefully they will get well soon.
> 
> Anybody want to take blind guesses for who will win New Japan Cup? I want to say Kenny Omega but that might be too predictable but I don't see Tiger Mask W winning it either. Hard to say.
> 
> Either way I'm looking forward to seeing the development of the promotion over the year.


Tiger Mask W is facing Okada at the 45th Anniversary Show that cancels that out. And if you look at my last post, I said them doing that match in Ota Ward is interesting and part of that has to do with the potential involvement of a man whose name rhymes with Benny Ortega....


----------



## Tanahashis_Hair

HerNotThem said:


> Togi Makabe 20th Anniversary, Honor Rising, and 45th Anniversary cards confirmed.


Makabe Show looks weak but could be fun. And are the Tag straps not on the line there? You'd think with it being an Anniversary Show they'd have a Tag Title match on it.

Honor Rising Shows look entertaining, especially the last three matches on Night 2. But FUCK OFF DELIRIOUS FOR PUTTING YOURSELF IN A NEVER OPENWEIGHT 6-MAN MATCH!!

OKADA VS. TIGER MASK W LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: And like Rainmaka! said, it being held in Ota leads to a lot of possibilities. Can't wait!


----------



## Pizzamorg

I agree with those who say Osaka > Sapporo, although I did love the match between Juice Robinson and Goto at Sapporo and while there isn't much in it I'd rank that match over every highlight in Osaka sans the Shibata Ospreay match which I adored. I just think Osaka had the better overall card with Naito/Elgin and Takahashi/Dragon Lee both putting on Match of the Month, if not Match of The Year candidates.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Pizzamorg said:


> I agree with those who say Osaka > Sapporo, although I did love the match between Juice Robinson and Goto at Sapporo and while there isn't much in it I'd rank that match over every highlight in Osaka sans the Shibata Ospreay match which I adored. I just think Osaka had the better overall card with Naito/Elgin and Takahashi/Dragon Lee both putting on Match of the Month, if not Match of The Year candidates.


Glad to see I'm not the only one who loved Goto/Robinson! Great match there and loved how they teased a future match during their Osaka Tag match.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Rainmaka! said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one who loved Goto/Robinson! Great match there and loved how they teased a future match during their Osaka Tag match.


Loved Goto since getting into NJPW recently, dude is just a total badass. He may not always get the big one but the dude has some serious aura. And Robinson is just the embodiment of how people don't need WWE any more. What was he doing in NXT, campaigning to save the whales or some shit? Now he's involved in epic title matches like this.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Okada vs. Ibushi kada

Fucking love their match from 2014. One of the best matches both guys have had.


----------



## TripleG

Watched New Beginnings in Osaka. 

Solid show overall. Dragon Lee Vs. Takahashi and Naito Vs. Elgin were both insane and Ospreay Vs. Shibata was pretty cool too.


----------



## Corey

Wouldn't be surprised if Great Bash Heel get the win at the Makabe show which sets up a Tag Title match at the 45th Anniversary. Makes sense to me at least. 

Would be hilarious is Ibushi beats Okada after he's been made to look like a worldbeater this year.


----------



## BornBad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831053655096692736


----------



## El Dandy

Well, it was a nice 6-weeks without Bullet Club; all good things must come to an end :hogan

Also, Kento just passed the 1-year mark as champion. Nothing short of impressive how AJPW have done a complete 180 during this run.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Pizzamorg said:


> Loved Goto since getting into NJPW recently, dude is just a total badass. He may not always get the big one but the dude has some serious aura. And Robinson is just the embodiment of how people don't need WWE any more. What was he doing in NXT, campaigning to save the whales or some shit? Now he's involved in epic title matches like this.


It really is quite a transformation. I still can't believe this was the same Hippie geek from NXT.


----------



## BornBad

El Dandy said:


> Well, it was a nice 6-weeks without Bullet Club; all good things must come to an end :hogan


Think about Omega carrying all these dead weights on his back.... :hogan 


I guess Tiger Mask W vs Okada for NJPW's anniversary shows pretty much he have 0 chance to win the NJ cup or even being in it... :serious:


----------



## Corey

BornBad said:


> Think about Omega carrying all these dead weights on his back.... :hogan
> 
> 
> I guess Tiger Mask W vs Okada for NJPW's anniversary shows *pretty much he have 0 chance to win the NJ cup or even being in it...* :serious:


You referring to Ibushi or Omega here?


----------



## BornBad

Ibushi.


----------



## BigCy

Hopefully will be a good one between Okada vs Ibushi (Tiger Mask W.) I saw the two recent matches with Tiger Mask W and wasn't all that impressed honestly but I understand Ibushi is supposed to be really good, I really haven't seen much of his work (maybe a tag match on an older NJPW show) and his work as Tiger Mask W didn't have enough time to showcase much. I look forward to seeing it though since many of you are excited and have seen more of Ibushi's work than I have. 

The other cards (Honor Rising, etc.) look a little bland to be honest but I'll enjoy them regardless I'm sure. 

I'm not as sold on Juice as some of the rest of you but I can definitely see improvement and I would be blind to deny he has some potential, I'm just not that into him at the moment. 

Is anyone else not very impressed with Don Callous (Cyrus)? I remember liking him in ECW but he almost seems like he doesn't want to do commentating for NJPW, he just seems bored and unenthusiastic. I like Kevin Kelly and think he's solid (not great but solid) but Don just doesn't mesh well with him like Corino did. I would REALLY like Jim Ross and Matt Striker to do regular commentary but I know that won't happen. Anyone know why Corino is not with Kelly anymore?


----------



## El Dandy

BigCy said:


> Anyone know why Corino is not with Kelly anymore?


IIRC Corino left for WWE/NXT with everybody else.


----------



## Zatiel

BigCy said:


> Is anyone else not very impressed with Don Callous (Cyrus)? I remember liking him in ECW but he almost seems like he doesn't want to do commentating for NJPW, he just seems bored and unenthusiastic.


I thought the same, but it's reported that he had the flu and was in excruciating shape. So I'll give him another shot. But as it is, I'd much rather listen to the Japanese commentary be so emotional than Kelly and anyone go through the motions.


----------



## TD Stinger

El Dandy said:


> IIRC Corino left for WWE/NXT with everybody else.


He's a coach at the PC now.


----------



## The RainMaker

Just saw Taka/DragonLee for the first time. Christ. Fucking GROSS.


----------



## The High King

The RainMaker said:


> Just saw Taka/DragonLee for the first time. Christ. Fucking GROSS.


Was both incredible and ridiculous for the dangerous spots.


----------



## The RainMaker

The High King said:


> Was both incredible and ridiculous for the dangerous spots.


Half of me was mesmerized...The other half of me was like...why? lol.






Oh, and Taguchi is next? I mean..okay?


----------



## The High King

The RainMaker said:


> Half of me was mesmerized...The other half of me was like...why? lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Taguchi is next? I mean..okay?


I thought it was too much even for NJPW which are far more harder hitting , some of the spots were unnecessary.
As for Taguchi all I can think is it will be easier on Taka after his recent matches with Dragon Lee


----------



## NastyYaffa

Don't sleep on Taguchi, he usually always delivers on big match situations. His 2014 match vs. KUSHIDA is one of my favorite Jr matches in New Japan's history & he just had 2 great matches vs. KUSHIDA + Ospreay last year. Him vs. Takahashi should be excellent.


----------



## El Dandy

NastyYaffa said:


> Don't sleep on Taguchi, he usually always delivers on big match situations. His 2014 match vs. KUSHIDA is one of my favorite Jr matches in New Japan's history & he just had 2 great matches vs. KUSHIDA + Ospreay last year. Him vs. Takahashi should be excellent.


Agreed. People always sleep on him. I remember last year there was displeasure when he was booked strong in last year's BOSJ.

Guy can go, but to some they've only seen him act a fool and can't get passed that.


----------



## Mordecay

I just saw Osaka and like I posted in the MOTY thread, they used the superman booking on Naito too, kicking out of an apron bomb followed by barricade bomb followed by an Elgin Bomb, that's Roman levels of bullshit and i must admitt I haven't watched many Elgin matches but this probably is my favorite, even over the ladder match, he was really great here


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Hiromu vs. Lee was a high flying war the division needed. This is the year they can revive it. It was a natural escalation of their previous encounters.


----------



## Corey

*NJPW/CMLL Fantasticamania 1/22/2017*​
Titan & Dragon Lee vs. Takahashi & BUSHI - *** (Certainly lacking in structure and had a couple minor botches, but made up for it with the nuttiness and entertainment)

Mistico vs. Euforia - *** 1/2 (Really good speed vs. power match. Honestly one of the better singles matches I've ever seen from the new Mistico. He normally doesn't deliver nearly as well as he does in tags)

Volador vs. Ultimo Guerrero - *** 3/4 (Great way to end the tour as they pulled out just about everything in their arsenal. Only thing holding it back was that HORRENDOUS selling of the Guerrero Special from Volador as he just walked the ropes and then delivered the match-winning top rope spanish fly. That left me scratching my head but an otherwise excellent showcase)

Finally got through all of that so I can now move onto New Beginning! :mark:


----------



## The RainMaker

Mordecay said:


> I just saw Osaka and like I posted in the MOTY thread, they used the superman booking on Naito too, kicking out of an apron bomb followed by barricade bomb followed by an Elgin Bomb, that's Roman levels of bullshit and i must admitt I haven't watched many Elgin matches but this probably is my favorite, even over the ladder match, he was really great here


Yeah. Thought it was a little excessive. But I mean, hey, didn't dampen the match for me.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Mordecay said:


> I just saw Osaka and like I posted in the MOTY thread, they used the superman booking on Naito too, kicking out of an apron bomb followed by barricade bomb followed by an Elgin Bomb, that's Roman levels of bullshit and i must admitt I haven't watched many Elgin matches but this probably is my favorite, even over the ladder match, he was really great here


Agree with this. Probably my only complaint of NJPW so far, I hate their match finishes. Two guys put on a 5* spectacle for twenty to thirty minutes only for it all to be over in a flurry of offence in the last thirty seconds, usually from the guy who has been getting creamed all match. They did it back to back here with Okada doing it at Sapporo and then Naito doing it in Osaka. Like I say I don't think it'd be so bad if they didn't make the matches so long but as it stands with a guy taking like thirty minutes of torture to effectively end the match with one finishing move after getting no significant offence in is bullshit and undermines the rest of the match.


----------



## BornBad

Tagushi when he's on " Serious Business" like he was in 2014 during his feud with Prince Devitt and Kushida mode can deliver.

Makabe 20th Anniversary and Honor Rising cards sounds a bit... meh to be honest. Cole vs Yoshi-Hashi and Omega's return sounds like the highlights of the show at this point


----------



## The High King

El Dandy said:


> Agreed. People always sleep on him. I remember last year there was displeasure when he was booked strong in last year's BOSJ.
> 
> Guy can go, but to some they've only seen him act a fool and can't get passed that.


True but that is also the problem when he can deliver good matches then spends months clowning around like a dick.
Hence my lack of love for Omega who can be a great wrestler, but spends the bulk of the year acting the goof in stupid comedy matches.


----------



## El Dandy

The High King said:


> True but that is also the problem when he can deliver good matches then spends months clowning around like a dick.
> Hence my lack of love for Omega who can be a great wrestler, but spends the bulk of the year acting the goof in stupid comedy matches.


I'm 100% with you.

Omega looks like a killer in a main event one night, then dresses up like a Ghostbuster the next. Hopefully when he wrestles his next big single match we see he has permanently left his literal cleaner props in the past.

At least with Taguchi he is hidden most of the year in the under card and in tag matches. On the occasion he does get featured by himself, it's in an innocuous midcard match.


----------



## BornBad

Well like he said during a Q/A last month Omega loves doing comedy matches because "everybody loves to laugh and you don't need to be a wrestling fan to enjoy the match versus the young girl'. He loved his match versus Yano at the G1 last year.

He also said that he's planning to do A LOT with The Elite this year ( TV, Internet, Live ) :lana3


----------



## The High King

l hated his match with the kid just as I hated his stupid comedy rubbish and his broom his vlobber he wears when you know he is going to act the goof.
He puts on a couple of decent matches where his opponents were as good if not better and he thinks he is the next best thing.
Faster omega wakes up and realizes he is not as important as he thinks he is and the likes of Naito will be deservingly pushed quicker because Naito is a native, more talented and more over especially now if omega's contract angle stuff was not ok'd by njpw first.

And if he thinks he will stroll into the WWE and dominate then he is even more stupid as the superior AJ Styles,possibly the best performer in the WWE presently is lucky to be appreciated they will care even less about omega


----------



## Corey

Moose, Eddie Edwards, & James Storm were announced for the March 12th NOAH show in Yokohama. Not really any big time matches that I'd wanna see outside of Edwards vs. Marufuji, but maybe it'll help fill some more seats, idk. Here's the card so far:

(-) *GHC Junior Heavyweight Championship Match:* [33rd Champion] Hajime Ohara vs. [Challenger] Hitoshi Kumano
~ 2nd title defense.

(-) *GHC Heavyweight Championship Match:* [28th Champion] Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. [Challenger] Go Shiozaki
~ 4th title defense.


----------



## El Dandy

I like comedy in wrestling and there is a time and a place for it. Some of my favorite shit was Edge and Christian, Chris Jericho: Conspiracy Victim, Kanyon giving people Kanyon Cutters, Oklahoma yelling JUVI JUVI JUVI etc. I'm fine with DDT and love CHIKARA.

However, I don't particularly want it mixed in with my NJPW main events.

I love ice cream and I love steak... but why the fuck would I want a big scoop of Mint Chocolate Chip on top of a Filet Mignon?


----------



## The High King

El Dandy said:


> I like comedy in wrestling and there is a time and a place for it. Some of my favorite shit was Edge and Christian, Chris Jericho: Conspiracy Victim, Kanyon giving people Kanyon Cutters, Oklahoma yelling JUVI JUVI JUVI etc. I'm fine with DDT and love CHIKARA.
> 
> However, I don't particularly want it mixed in with my NJPW main events.
> 
> I love ice cream and I love steak... but why the fuck would I want a big scoop of Mint Chocolate Chip on top of a Filet Mignon?


I totally agree and if the top stars want to do comedy then do so before or after matches in promos or skits not in the ring during matches that only end up making the matches a joke for all the wrong reasons


----------



## BornBad

> Faster omega wakes up and realizes he is not as important as he thinks he is and the likes of *Naito will be deservingly pushed quicker *because Naito is a native, more talented and more over especially now if omega's contract angle stuff was not ok'd by njpw first.


Are you serious Dude ? Just take a look back at Naito's last 12 months.... 

- Won The New Japan 2016
- IWGP Heavyweight Champion 
- Second in his block at the G1 ( tie with Omega ) 
- IWGP Intercontinental Champion
- Beat CLEAN Tanahashi at Wrestlekingdom 

How can you be quicker than that ?


----------



## volde

It feels to me like Naito's fans are a bit insecure. He is top draw and company recognizes that, otherwise his entire stable wouldn't have belts, he wouldn't be main eventing shows in Osaka and sure as hell they wouldn't construct entire stage for him in WK11 if they didn't recognize him as their top guy. 

So Bullet Club will likely get some focus around G1 specials? Big deal, SuzukiGun also had (still has) lots of focus, but it didn't hurt Naito in any way.


----------



## Vårmakos

The High King said:


> Faster omega wakes up and realizes he is not as important as he thinks he is and the likes of Naito will be deservingly pushed quicker because Naito is a native, *more talented* and more over especially now if omega's contract angle stuff was not ok'd by njpw first.


HUGE stretch. Naito is a bore to watch these days. He's a great character is all.


----------



## El Dandy

All I know is that if the IC title spot is so coveted and so great, then let Okada take a nice year-long turn with that scene. Didn't think so.

:francis

I'm absolutely insecure about Naito's spot.

How could you not be when he's had a Dome main event taken away from him because of shit booking and, eventhough he is easily the top draw in Japan atm, he is taking a backseat to Roman Reigns East who's dominating the division and has more HW titles and G1's than Hashimoto before even hitting age 30. Okada also sits comfortably as the #3 most over native guy on the roster in spite of the Gedo machine being behind him for 5 years now.

That being said when it comes to Omega or Naito, I easily prefer Naito BUT when Omega is on his A-game and is focused he's the fucking man. I don't take issue with his position in the company anymore. He frustrates me when he's slumming it up with the Bucks and doing dumb things, but I digress. Besides, they're not really competing for the same spot anymore. Naito p much stopped being a heel after he won the HW title.


----------



## The High King

Vårmakos said:


> HUGE stretch. Naito is a bore to watch these days. He's a great character is all.


Bore?
At least naito puts in a great match and you dont see him with a broom acting the simpleton



volde said:


> It feels to me like Naito's fans are a bit insecure. He is top draw and company recognizes that, otherwise his entire stable wouldn't have belts,


Hiromi is deserving of his belt regardless of being in LIJ and the IC belt is even below what Naito should be involved in.
As for the trios champs you can argue if they deserve them but they are more worthy than those they won them off.


----------



## The RainMaker

Just saw Okada/Ishii from the G1 last year for the first time. Holy fuck. That's gotta be the best 18 minute match I have ever fucking seen.


----------



## Lariatoh!

The RainMaker said:


> Just saw Okada/Ishii from the G1 last year for the first time. Holy fuck. That's gotta be the best 18 minute match I have ever fucking seen.


Go treat yourself and watch Shibata vs Ishii from I think it was 2014 G1....


----------



## Vårmakos

Meltz gave Naito/Elgin 5 stars.


----------



## volde

El Dandy said:


> That being said when it comes to Omega or Naito, I easily prefer Naito BUT when Omega is on his A-game and is focused he's the fucking man. I don't take issue with his position in the company anymore. *He frustrates me when he's slumming it up with the Bucks and doing dumb things, but I digress*. Besides, they're not really competing for the same spot anymore. Naito p much stopped being a heel after he won the HW title.


Honestly I think that his friendship with Bucks will hurt his potential in NJPW. After all these talks about renewing contract he made it sound like he wants next year to negotiate as a unit which sounds a bit stupid to me. I get why people like Bucks and they are talented, but there is huge gap between them and Omega. And I feel like he is just going to hurt himself while trying to get better contracts for them. Obviously that makes him a good friend and good human being, but we are not really watching wrestling for that, are we?


----------



## Sweggeh

Based on his interview with Meltzer, it seemed a lot like Omega wants to come into the WWE with the Bucks as a unit since they are best friends.

But thats a terrible idea. Omega isnt the biggest guy, so if he is going to have henchmen they need to be big dudes. Like Gallows and Anderson were for AJ.

Omega and the Young Bucks would look too indy midgety, especially for guys just making their debut and trying to make an impression.


----------



## Vårmakos

Omega looks no more indie midgety than the Finn the Balor, who is the Bruno Sammartino of the UC. Plus, he's ripped as fuck (may or may not be roiding) so he has that going for him.


----------



## Sweggeh

Yeah, Omega's height is not a big deal since Balor, AJ and Kevin Owens are doing great in the WWE.

But if he comes in with the Bucks, it will only accentuate their height issues. You cant have a stable of short guys, it will only make their lack of height stand out more.


----------



## BornBad

Omega ( and The Bucks ) would never work in a WWE environmental they'll be watered their moves set and cutting their balls about their creative freedom about promos and gimmicks. 

The hype will not last 3 months


----------



## The RainMaker

Vårmakos said:


> Meltz gave Naito/Elgin 5 stars.


I figured that when I listened to the review. I was like...sounds like he's going full 5. I was even about to ask in this thread had anyone seen his rating. I would have gone ****3/4. Naito kicking out of that powerbomb trio was just too much for me. What did he give Dragon/Time Bomb?


----------



## NastyYaffa

The RainMaker said:


> What did he give Dragon/Time Bomb?


****1/2


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

The RainMaker said:


> Just saw Okada/Ishii from the G1 last year for the first time. Holy fuck. That's gotta be the best 18 minute match I have ever fucking seen.


My favourite match last year. I swear that Okada and Red Shoes are bloody telepathic.


----------



## The High King

The RainMaker said:


> Just saw Okada/Ishii from the G1 last year for the first time. Holy fuck. That's gotta be the best 18 minute match I have ever fucking seen.


Which proves they do not need to go 45 minutes which sometimes has the opposite of making a match seem not as goof.
That match was superb, and was in my top 5 matches of 2016 which surprisingly or not were all NJPW matches.

Naito against Okada
Omega against Naito
Okada against Iishi
Tanahashi against Iishi
Tanahashi against Okada


My Card of the year :
Card of the Year
In an era where you are lucky to get one let alone 2 top class matches on a card, the best night this year was: Night 18 of the G1 climax.
The first 2 matches were great, the following 3 were just off the scale with the final match in my top 5 singles match of the year.

The NJPW versus Noah bout on G1 Climax finals night was the best multiple man match I saw


----------



## El Dandy

I see your 18-minute Ishii/Okada 5-star Meltzer match and I raise you a 12-minute Ishii/Shibata 5-star Meltzer match from the 2013 G1.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

None of these recent matches felt long to me because they were great. They used to one hour matches back in the day (Inoki/Robinson). Matches that feel long to me involve wrestlers who are just awful (Titus O'Neil and Curtis Axel). 

Its feels like there is a reason these matches have gone long just like the draw in the G1 between Okada and Tanahashi set up the match between Naito and Omega. They are doing something with it.


----------



## Master Bate

I know we mainly talk about current NJPW here.

But if we're talking about epic short matches.

KENTA Vs Ricky Marvin from NOAH awhile back was under 4 mins lol


----------



## Corey

Champion Carnival info was announced. Gimme Miyahara vs. Ishikawa! :mark:

*A BLOCK*

・Kento Miyahara ~ Reining Triple Crown Champion
・Daisuke Sekimoto (BJW) [2016 Winner] ~ Reining BJW World Strong & BJW Tag Champion
・Zeus ~ Current World Tag Champion
・Joe Doering
・Jake Lee
・Ryoji Sai (LAND’S END)
・KAI (FREE)

*B BLOCK*

・Suwama [2008 Winner]
・Takao Omori [2014 Winner]
・Naoya Nomura
・Shuji Ishikawa (FREE) ~ First appearance
・Kengo Mashimo (K-DOJO) ~ Current CHAMPION OF STRONGEST-K
・The Bodyguard (FREE) ~ Current World Tag Champion
・ Daichi Hashimoto (BJW) ~ First appearance

*Tour Dates*

・ 4/16 [Sun] 12:00 @ Korakuen Hall in Tokyo
・ 4/18 [Tue] 18:30 @ Big Palette Fukushima
・ 4/19 [Wed] 18:30 @ Hachinohe Seagull View Hotel Gymnasium
・ 4/20 [Thu] 18:30 @ Dream Messe Miyagi, West Building
・ 4/22 [Sat] 18:00 @ Shinagawa Prince Hotel Stella Ball in Tokyo, 18:00
・ 4/23 [Sun] 17:00 @ Aore Nagaoka in Niigata
・ 4/25 [Tue] 18:30 @ Nagoya International Conference Hall in Aichi
・ 4/26 [Wed] 18:30 @ EDION Arena Osaka, 2nd Stadium
・ 4/28 [Fri] 18:30 @ Okayama Prefecture Oroshi Center, Orange Hall
・ 4/29 [Sat] 18:00 @ Marina Hop in Hiroshima
・ 4/30 [Sun] 16:00 @ Hakata StarLanes in Fukuoka


----------



## El Dandy

Daichi is in :sundin


----------



## The High King

the Togi Makabe 20th anniversary Card does not look much on paper a lot of predictable matches, but it might surprise us.


----------



## Corey

Just finished *New Beginning in Sapporo*, or what I wanted to watch of it at least. Who has time to watch the whole thing anyways. Anyone else feel like the crowd really sucked pretty much all night? They just really didn't respond to much imo and it hurt some of the matches. Watched half of the big 10 man tag and got sick of seeing all the 8 to 10 man tags I've been watching and skipped it. Then decided to watch the Jr. Tag Title match which was pretty shitty. Finally got to the good stuff.

*NEVER Openweight Championship:* Goto (c) vs. Juice Robinson - **** 1/4*

Enjoyed this and basically all of that enjoyment was from Juice. He was great immediately from the start and never let up until Goto busted his face into his knee. :lol Only problem was that I don't think the crowd really bought Juice as a legit threat so they didn't respond that well to his offense. That and the fact that I still feel like Goto is going through the motions at times and the finish was kinda meh. Good match though.

*IWGP Tag Team Titles:* Ishii & Yano (c) vs. Great Bash Heel vs. Killer Elite Squad - *****

Generally fun match that exceeded my expectations. Archer was a BEAST here and it makes me really sad that he's hurt and gonna be out for so long. He was seriously a big highlight for me and DH Smith looked stiff and clunky as fuck. Should definitely be interesting to see how the next 3 way goes.

*IWGP Heavyweight Title:* Okada (c) vs. Suzuki - ***

Are you fucking kidding me? This was a pile of hot fucking GARBAGE. There's simply no reasonable or logical excuse that someone could tell me as to why they liked this match that I would even come close to buying. Okada's selling was completely awful and there's no getting around that. He did not change his moveset at all nor did he even _actually_ sell the injury when it mattered most (in the last like, I don't know 15 minutes of the match?). He was still jumping sky high for dropkicks, leaping off the top rope, using the same big boot, and the dumbass even dropped Suzuki over his knee for the neckbreaker! Grimacing does not count as selling if you're just gonna keep doing the same shit and making the whole 35 minutes prior feel worthless. 

Also this whole superman booking really baffles me. Because it was done in New Japan and it was Okada, people on here somehow give it a pass and rate it high as hell, but could you imagine the reception if we saw a FORTY minute match like this where Roman Reigns or John Cena was in Okada's spot? People would be throwing their shit at the wall. :lol Why Suzuki didn't win the belt is puzzling to me, but the least they could've done was bury him and his stable in half the amount that they took here because I could've been spared seeing Okada locked in a kneebar for a good 10 minutes while people in the crowd barely even think he'll tap (and why would they?). Oh and how stupid did it look seeing Suzuki just holding Okada in position for the Gotch Driver while he's just kicking his legs over and over again? JUST SIT DOWN AND HIT THE MOVE FOR FUCK'S SAKE! I'm gonna try and not make this super long so I'll stop here but there's a hell of a lot more I can say. Complete trash match that went way too long. Only reason I gave it a star was because of Suzuki's performance.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Yeah, I hate yellow fever in pro wrestling fandom because when Japan or Japanese wrestler actually does something great, it's clouded by all the marks calling everything produced by the country and its citizens "GREATEST OF ALL TIME" with this sort of blinkered vision which filters out the kind of shit they exclusively focus on from wrestlers or promotions from anywhere else. 

I don't hate the Okada Suzuki match, much like the Omega/Okada match which I didn't care for that much the first time, I've certainly made my peace with Okada/Suzuki after a few more matches and would probably put it at 3/5 stars but yeah, the pace of the match and the finish was garbage and we know full well NJPW can establish the balance of power and organically shift that throughout the match (the Goto/Ibushi NJ Cup 2015 Final I watched last night is a perfect example) so the person on the left foot at the start ends up winning but that isn't what they're doing here. It isn't what they did with Naito against Elgin either. Naito and Okada in both main events basically slept for forty minutes, did a couple of signatures and got the pin, I just think it's weak storytelling which simply wouldn't fly from anywhere else.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Booking guys strong makes guys into stars and makes them draws. Cena eating pins left and right for ten years would make him worthless. Hence why guys like Sting stayed at B level guys despite being popular and Ziggler more so never amounted anything more than a nobody because he gets beat by everyone. 

Tanahashi, Styles, Naito, and Okada are the only guys who held the title for the last five years. The belt it hard to win and not everyone gets it. Compare that to how many people won the TNA title in the last five years and how little that belt means anything.

Also, consider that Suzuki does not need the win because he is always considered a threat. He has been a top heel in wrestling despite never winning the IWGP title.

I swear you guys think superman booking hurts but it does not. Try running a company where your top guys loses all the time and the belt gets passed around like a cheap prostitute. You end up like WCW or TNA.


----------



## El Dandy

"___ doesn't need the belt." Just as :lmao as "hey, be happy with being the 1B and being in the IC-Nakamura spot!"

Can't wait for the day to come where Okada doesn't need the belt -or- he should be put in the coveted 1B spot (cause it's such an awesome spot). He should have no problem transitioning down, as it is the fans see him as the 1C behind Naito and Tana. 

Oh, but that day will never come seeing as Okada needs the belt because that's p much all his character has. 

Keep on racking up title reigns in hopes that one of these days the fans will buy into him as ace material. Meanwhile, the people's choice and the biggest draw in the country (who should be getting the Ace treatment) will just have to take a back seat and his fans are just gonna have to be content with being 2nd banana.

I agree that they have to keep their top guys strong, and they have done one heck of a job with Okada in the last year when they fed him LOS, Bullet Club, and Suzuki Gun. Snark aside, there is a difference between being kept strong and being superman. I love Naito, but he didn't need to kick out of everything Elgin did over nearly 40 minutes. Just like Okada didn't need to no sell limb work and overcome everything Suzuki did to him over nearly 40 minutes. 

It's just a continuation of more=more mentality that plagues wrestling.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Okada's superman push ahead of Naito is like if Vince decided to force Rocky Maivia (minus the sheer hatred) ahead of Austin when he was getting hot. Okada is still an incredible talent but now isn't his time.


----------



## Corey

Miguel De Juan said:


> Booking guys strong makes guys into stars and makes them draws. Cena eating pins left and right for ten years would make him worthless. Hence why guys like Sting stayed at B level guys despite being popular and Ziggler more so never amounted anything more than a nobody because he gets beat by everyone.
> 
> Tanahashi, Styles, Naito, and Okada are the only guys who held the title for the last five years. The belt it hard to win and not everyone gets it. Compare that to how many people won the TNA title in the last five years and how little that belt means anything.
> 
> Also, consider that Suzuki does not need the win because he is always considered a threat. He has been a top heel in wrestling despite never winning the IWGP title.
> 
> I swear you guys think superman booking hurts but it does not. Try running a company where your top guys loses all the time and the belt gets passed around like a cheap prostitute. You end up like WCW or TNA.


I think you took what I was saying and went wayyyy too far with it. I have no problem with booking Okada strong and this has nothing to do with WCW or TNA. They've already booked him strong for years now. Pretty much anyone that's beaten him, he ends up getting his win back and winds up on top of the whole program (Tanahashi, Styles, Naito, Fale, etc.). I'm not doubting that he's the top guy because whether we like it or not, he is. I'm simply saying they could've booked this completely differently. 40 minutes of nonsense where his leg gets torn from the bone and he fights off SuzukiGun members with his bad leg and then ends up winning in the same fashion he wins all his matches is a little ridiculous, if not flat out lazy.

_If_ Okada had dropped the belt, he would've had an 8 month title reign with two successful defenses. He held the belt through the G1 and main evented Wrestle Kingdom with it in what some people are saying is the greatest match they've ever seen. I don't think anyone in the world could've said the belt was being passed around if Suzuki won. Only two reigns in the last 7 years have lasted less than 100 days (Kojima & Naito) and they've all had at least one successful defense.


----------



## The High King

It made sense for Okada to lose the belt after he was injured and had suzuki work his leg in so many matches
It would have had the dual benefit of making the suzuki gun stable stronger also, a win win.

Instead they rammed Okada further down the throat of people already sick of him, made Suzuki gun look worthless.
They should have Okada beaten by suzuki who then drops the strap to Naito to see up eventually Okada against Naito or even omega.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Yeah you book yourself into a corner when you book your Champs like they are immortal, you want them strong, obviously but now whenever they do drop their belts, which they must eventually, it's gonna seem like an anti climax given how things have played out before.


----------



## BornBad

> Can't wait for the day to come where Okada doesn't need the belt -or- he should be put in the coveted 1B spot (cause it's such an awesome spot). He should have no problem transitioning down, as it is the fans see him as the 1C behind Naito and *Tana.*


I hope Tanahashi get back in a higher spot now he's free of the NEVER Openweight 6-Man... 2016 was so bad :meh


----------



## BigCy

I'm ok with Okada being on top but I also agree that the match with Suzuki should have made Suzuki and Suzuki-gun look stronger, not necessarily Okada dropping the belt but maybe have Okada win it by the skin of his teeth and had him sell his leg a lot more. They could have made it to where he got so "hurt" that he needed to take some time off to at least try to sell Suzuki a little more. I gave their match **** and thought it was still well done regardless of the superman booking. They did have Suzuki-kun get a few wins in tag matches so no one can say they were "buried." But I agree that superman booking is crap and just cheapens your other players, my biggest problem with WWE is superman booking so hopefully NJPW doesn't go this route too often. 

Overall I'm ok with the situation and will look forward to see what they do next, I might be one of the few on here that likes Okada but I think he does fine and I enjoy watching him. I can understand those with the critical point of view however.


----------



## Sweggeh

People saying that Suzuki should have won the title are being really short sighted.

Giving Suzuki the title now really dampens the eventual Okada vs Omega and Okada vs Naito rematches. Okada has had a strong, nearly year long title reign now. Which will only make the matches against Omega and Naito even more heated and feel much bigger.

Suzuki can easily get his heat back by beating some other big name, maybe Tanahashi.


----------



## BornBad

I don't have a great problem with Okada winning the match vs Suzuki it's close to obvious than Okada was winnning that one but still scratching my head about Okada selling the leg but in the meanwhile still doing moves like dropkick and neckbreaker on that knee and drunk Dave giving them 4.75 

My biggest problem with that event is they made the whole Suzuki Gun stable looks like complete fools, they were in that 2 years storyline in NOAH where they were booked really strong, getting titles and big wins. They finally came back with all that buzz only to get :buried in one night... 

The post Okada backstage interview was a " CHOAS fuck yeah ! " party made the night sound even worse


----------



## Littbarski

Sweggeh said:


> People saying that Suzuki should have won the title are being really short sighted.
> 
> Giving Suzuki the title now really dampens the eventual Okada vs Omega and Okada vs Naito rematches. Okada has had a strong, nearly year long title reign now. Which will only make the matches against Omega and Naito even more heated and feel much bigger.
> 
> Suzuki can easily get his heat back by beating some other big name, maybe Tanahashi.


Reminds me of the excuses ROH fans were using during Nigel's never ending reign which ended up hurting the company far more long term than helping it.

Why will people care about Omega vs Okada 2 when after a year long build Omega failed first time around?


----------



## Pizzamorg

Worse than that, everyone is assuming and apparently okay with the idea, that Okada can and will overcome everything until Omega hits the One Winged Angel and that will be the difference maker to make Okada finally drop the belt. I like the way NJPW protects signature and finishing moves but if that is really how shit plays out... ew.


----------



## El Dandy

^^

Exactly. It will provide for a great moment when he hits the OWA and wins (and it won't just be Omega hitting the OWA as the difference, there will more BC interference than ever before because isn't losing a fair 1v1 match)... but they will return and Okada is not only getting his win back but he is also kicking out of the OWA in the process.

Then we are gonna be right back here where we started



BornBad said:


> I hope Tanahashi get back in a higher spot now he's free of the NEVER Openweight 6-Man... 2016 was so bad :meh


No doubt. God bless company man Tana for 2016. I get the impression he was supposed to take the first half of the year easy to heal and team with Elgin, but then next thing you know Nakamura leaves and he's programed with Omega.

To think they were seriously gonna have a banged up Tana work a ladder match. It's still crazy he did the G1 last year.


----------



## The Nuke

Littbarski said:


> Reminds me of the excuses ROH fans were using during Nigel's never ending reign which ended up hurting the company far more long term than helping it.
> 
> Why will people care about Omega vs Okada 2 when after a year long build Omega failed first time around?


Because the first match ruled and so will the second.

You're very shortsighted if you honestly believed a second match is not going to draw, or that Omega was hurt in anyway because of his loss.


----------



## Pizzamorg

We really think the BC factor will be a difference maker in Omega/Okada II? Okada was fighting off multiple wrestlers, deep into his story of an injured leg, during that Suzuki match. If he's in a full health during the second match I think he'd be booked to win a handicap match Okada vs the entire Bullet Club.


----------



## El Dandy

I expect the final stretch of Omega/Okada II to mirror Okada/Naito from Invasion Attack.

In that match the last 5 minutes came down to literally Naito, BUSHI, EVIL vs. Okada. Sanada debuts and becomes the difference maker, but some how it ends up with Okada getting the upper again after all of that and trying for a Rainmaker, which was countered into a Destino for the finish.

The story then became about how Naito couldn't beat Okada in a fair fight, so Naito called the dogs off for the return match... and wouldn't you know what happens. No interference and I *think* a kicked out of Destino later (and Naito kicking out of a few Rainmakers cause why they fuck not because more=more), Okada is proven again that he's the man.

Tell me you don't think there is a great chance Okada/Omega II and Okada/Omega III goes exactly like that.


----------



## BornBad

Omega winning the Cup then win the second match with the One Winged Angel at Sakura Genesis is no doubt for me but it will not be "clean"

Naito and Styles didn't won clean either vs Okada they lost after interference of Sanada and Yujiro so whatever


----------



## El Dandy

at the same time, I get it that it's p bad business for a heel to just straight beat your top babyface clean.


----------



## Pizzamorg

I get that too but I dunno, the problem with Suzuki/Okada for me is that the booking defies the intention. You bring Suzuki back, make them look like monsters going into a PPV with huge moment, and then effectively bury them in one sweep. You make Okada look strong anyway by having already legit Suzuki chose to injure and torture Okada going into their match to try and even the odds so Suzuki can take the title. You then basically sit through half an hour plus of Suzuki torturing Okada further while Okada does Zack Sabre Jr. selling the whole time. About 35 minutes in, Okada looks at his watch, hits a Rainmaker and that is that. The end. It effectively rendered the entire build and the match itself, utterly pointless. Okada could have still come out strong in loss and allowed Suzuki's momentum to carry before Okada took the belt back when he was of full strength, instead they want the opposite direction and decided to ride straight into a brick wall.


----------



## El Dandy

Pizzamorg said:


> Okada could have still come out strong in loss and allowed Suzuki's momentum to carry before Okada took the belt back when he was of full strength, instead they want the opposite direction and decided to ride straight into a brick wall.


My guess is that they didn't want burn through the "hey heel, last time you beat me *insert valid excuse*; next time I'll beat you 1v1 quick scopes no scopes." story.

I imagine they are saving if for Omega/Okada.

Somewhere along the line the concept of keeping your opponent strong in defeat got lost, and it became all about the guy who is winning should be kept extra strong in addition to actually winning.


----------



## Pizzamorg

El Dandy said:


> My guess is that they didn't want burn through the "hey heel, last time you beat me *insert valid excuse*; next time I'll beat you 1v1 quick scopes no scopes." story.
> 
> I imagine they are saving if for Omega/Okada.
> 
> Somewhere along the line the concept of keeping your opponent strong in defeat got lost, and it became all about the guy who is winning should be kept extra strong in addition to actually winning.


I agree, you can still make a superstar out of the guy who loses the big fights, not just the guy who wins them. Although I guess Goto is sorta like that, right? 

Omega/Okada never had the whole leg angle, so I feel like it could have still worked, Okada coming back stronger to take out Suzuki at full health to then go on and drop the belt to Omega on their second occasion I feel would have made Omega's title win huge. Instead we're going on this sort of momentumless, directionless, zig zag instead.


----------



## Corey

Well, at least one thing we can all agree on is that they're doing a good job of protecting finishers since Okada hasn't had to kick out of any of those. :lol

I think the obvious route they go from here is that Omega wins the New Japan Cup and then beats Okada with the OWA at whatever the new show is called that replaced Invasion Attack (Sakura Genesis or something?), which is a tad predictable at this point and doesn't help create any new challengers or stars, but whatevs. I'll be pretty surprised if that's not how it plays out.


----------



## BornBad

Corey said:


> Well, at least one thing we can all agree on is that they're doing a good job of protecting finishers since Okada hasn't had to kick out of any of those. :lol
> 
> I think the obvious route they go from here is that Omega wins the New Japan Cup and then beats Okada with the OWA at whatever the new show is called that replaced Invasion Attack (Sakura Genesis or something?), which is a tad predictable at this point and doesn't help create any new challengers or stars, but whatevs. I'll be pretty surprised if that's not how it plays out.


yeah right. But i guess putting the belt on Omega before the US Tour this summer is smart business move for them since Omega is the NJPW hottest product in the north america. 

Then i'd be very surprised if Naito doesn't win the G1 this year and going for Okada at WK 12. 

Don't know if Shibata still get some heat backstage from guys like Tana but him getting some IC push would be great


----------



## Corey

Meltzer's reporting that Zack Sabre Jr. will be showing up in New Japan soon.

:shrug


----------



## Mordecay

Corey said:


> Meltzer's reporting that Zack Sabre Jr. will be showing up in New Japan soon.
> 
> :shrug


I'm torn about ZSJ, I mean he had some good matches in PWG but in the CWC he kinda underwhelmed despie being the 2nd favorite to win and his strikes and his selling are not the best, but his submission technique is second to none atm. I guess he will be in the Jr heavyweight division, which is good since he has prooven he can have good matches with Ricochet and Ospreay and I guess Kushida and Takahashi could be good foes as well


----------



## El Dandy

He never really impressed me in NOAH

:francis


----------



## Master Bate

I'm so in the middle with Zack Sabre Jr...

Really not a fan of his facial expressions either.


----------



## Corey

Mordecay said:


> I'm torn about ZSJ, I mean he had some good matches in PWG but in the CWC he kinda underwhelmed despie being the 2nd favorite to win and *his strikes and his selling are not the best, but his submission technique is second to none atm*. I guess he will be in the Jr heavyweight division, which is good since he has prooven he can have good matches with Ricochet and Ospreay and I guess Kushida and Takahashi could be good foes as well


This is pretty much exactly how I feel about him. He'll do a bunch of neat looking submissions and upstage his opponent at every opportunity with them, but I can't buy any of his strikes because of his size and I'm not a big fan of his selling. Someone on this forum once described him as a junior heavyweight version of Giant Baba and that makes me chuckle every time.


----------



## The RainMaker

Yeah. Never understood the ZSJ hype myself. Just one of those things Im not IWC enough to understand I suppose.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Even as an indie fan, he isn't as refined in the ring as people make him out to be, he looks in terrible shape and can't tell a good in ring story at all. He may have some pretty inventive offence at times but looking around it's hard to work out what caused the guy to become so renowned.


----------



## Lariatoh!

I really think Suzuki losing was a bit of a political statement. Kind of like how Vince McMahon would job WCW guys out to his WWF roster. Suzuki left NJPW and dominated NOAH. I think Gedo wanted to say that his guy, NJPW's golden boy and therefore NJPW are better than NOAH or any other company. suzuki and suzukigun was a bit of a statement. Storyline pretty much be damned I think, Gedo just wanted to show that his company and his roster was superior.


----------



## BornBad

Lariatoh! said:


> I really think Suzuki losing was a bit of a political statement. Kind of like how Vince McMahon would job WCW guys out to his WWF roster. Suzuki left NJPW and dominated NOAH. I think Gedo wanted to say that his guy, NJPW's golden boy and therefore NJPW are better than NOAH or any other company. suzuki and suzukigun was a bit of a statement. Storyline pretty much be damned I think, Gedo just wanted to show that his company and his roster was superior.


Was thinking about the same thing.

Still a bit "ironic" when Okada is having one of his best match of the last year against Marufuji...


----------



## Mr. Socko

ZSJ is overrated today because he came up when British Wrestling was the absolute drizzling shits and he was ridiculously young so was hyped to the moon.


----------



## Corey

*NJPW - The Road to New Beginning aka Survivor Series 2/7/17*​
*10-Man Elimination Match:* Shibata, KUSHIDA, Juice, & Great Bash Heel vs. Goto, Ospreay, YOSHI-HASHI, Jado, & Gedo - **** 1/4*

I love when New Japan does these elimination matches because it allows for so much flexibility in the booking with the top rope elimination being a factor. This was a really fun match with no wasted time at all. Shibata eliminating himself to keep pummeling Ospreay was great and I liked Makabe's dominance in the middle. Another good moment and win for Juice too.

*10-Man Elimination Match:* Okada, Ishii, Yano, & Roppongi Vice vs. Suzuki, Taichi, Kanemaru, & Killer Elite Squad - **** 3/4*

Far more traditional elimination match with a long FIP segment to start and spaced out eliminations, but this was damn good. Extremely engrossing and there was still big time heat between Okada & MiSu. Couldn't help but laugh though when Okada is _now_ trying to sell the knee. :lol Thank god Suzuki actually got the upperhand here with the elimination. Thought they were gonna have him job again and luckily I was wrong. Ishii's performance in the middle was similar to Makabe's in the last match. Good stuff all around. Should've been the main event imo.

*10-Man Elimination Match:* Tanahashi, Elgin, Taguchi, Nakanishi, & Dragon Lee vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon - *****

Weakest of the three but tbh I also started dozing off in the middle portion so that may have impaired my viewing.  I just felt like the eliminations were coming so quickly that I couldn't keep track of who was left. They kept Elgin looking strong but I certainly wouldn't have guessed we'd come down to SANADA and Taguchi as the final two. Guess this explains why Taguchi is the next challenger for Takahashi.


----------



## The High King

Thinking of skipping the wwe garbage tonight and getting up early for tomorrows cards in NJPW which will be on around 9 hours time.
The card does not look great but as poor as it might be it will be better than any thing raw will produce and can watch raw tomorrow all ten minutes of its high-lights


----------



## Corey

Only thing I'm looking forward to on tomorrow's show is the main event. Hopefully they give them a good 15-20 minutes since traditional 2-on-2 tags have been nearly erased from New Japan this year.  As I said a few days back I expect GBH to win to set them up for a Tag Title shot where Ishii & Yano will retain and then likely be attacked by either the Guerrillas of some form of SuzukiGun postmatch.

This match might be very interesting as well if the shooters have some interaction:

(3) *Katsuyori Shibata*, Yuji Nagata, Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask IV vs. *Minoru Suzuki*, Takahashi Iizuka, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Taichi


----------



## hgr423

What is the card for tomorrow's show?


----------



## Corey

hgr423 said:


> What is the card for tomorrow's show?


*“Togi Makabe 20th Anniversary”, 2/21/2017 [Tue] 18:30 @ Korakuen Hall in Tokyo*

(1) Henare vs. Tomoyuki Oka
(2) Jado & Gedo vs. El Desperado & TAKA Michinoku
(3) Katsuyori Shibata, Yuji Nagata, Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask IV vs. Minoru Suzuki, Takahashi Iizuka, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Taichi
(4) Hiroshi Tanahashi, Juice Robinson, KUSHIDA, Ryusuke Taguchi & David Finlay vs. Tetsuya Naito, SANADA, EVIL, Hiromu Takahashi & BUSHI
(5) Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Kazuchika Okada, Hirooki Goto & YOSHI-HASHI
(6) *Makabe 20th Anniversary Match:* Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma vs. Toru Yano & Tomohiro Ishii


----------



## Corey

*NJPW Road to New Beginning 1/27*​
Killer Elite Squad vs. Kojima & Tenzan - *****

Rock solid tag. It's frankly amazing when you look at the ages and see that Kojima is a year older than Tenzan (46-45). I would've never guessed that based on how broken down one is while the other and still full of energy and passion after all these years. I'd honestly be fully on board with Kojima getting one last title run in before he hangs up the boots, whether that be the IC or NEVER. He's the peppiest of all those guys from the past generation imo.

Shibata, Juice, & Great Bash Heel vs. Goto, Ospreay, Ishii, & Yano - **** 3/4*

YES. So glad I went back and watched this. Totally forgot about that awesome opening between Shibata & Ospreay. :mark: I always dig the suplex struggles between Ishii & Honma when they have to battle to see who can get lower too. Shit's great. Interactions between everyone was good here.

There was another 10-man tag here between Tanahahi & friends vs. LOS but it's literally the exact same match I watched last night just without the elimination part so I'm not sitting through it again.

Okada & Roppongi Vice vs. Suzuki, Taka, & Taichi - **** 1/2*

This was honestly the reason I went back to this show. I was intrigued by the 6-man idea instead of 8 or 10 and it was definitely a really good precursor to New Beginning. In fact, it was actually better than anything these 6 did together in Sapporo. :lol The Okada & Suzuki interactions were fantastic in this. He just beat the shit out of him throughout Korakuen.


----------



## The RainMaker

Corey said:


> *“Togi Makabe 20th Anniversary”, 2/21/2017 [Tue] 18:30 @ Korakuen Hall in Tokyo*
> 
> (1) Henare vs. Tomoyuki Oka
> (2) Jado & Gedo vs. El Desperado & TAKA Michinoku
> (3) Katsuyori Shibata, Yuji Nagata, Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask IV vs. Minoru Suzuki, Takahashi Iizuka, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Taichi
> (4) Hiroshi Tanahashi, Juice Robinson, KUSHIDA, Ryusuke Taguchi & David Finlay vs. Tetsuya Naito, SANADA, EVIL, Hiromu Takahashi & BUSHI
> (5) Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Kazuchika Okada, Hirooki Goto & YOSHI-HASHI
> (6) *Makabe 20th Anniversary Match:* Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma vs. Toru Yano & Tomohiro Ishii


Thats why its just hard for me to get into their non major shows. Just clsuters of 6, 8 and 10 mans that are all really the same. I mean, i get it with all the factions, but I just can not get up for cards like that.


----------



## Dead Seabed

ItsaNewDay said:


> Really not a fan of his facial expressions either.


That's because he only has one. To me, his only upside is his ground game and hold transitions. 

He's elite at those things. 

But his selling, bumping, striking, emoting, ...ugh. 

Also, it doesn't help that he's built like the pocket version of a 60 year old Giant Baba. 

I'm usually not the one to put much weight behind a wrestler's appearance, but that body is just :rock5

EDIT:



Corey said:


> This is pretty much exactly how I feel about him. He'll do a bunch of neat looking submissions and upstage his opponent at every opportunity with them, but I can't buy any of his strikes because of his size and I'm not a big fan of his selling. Someone on this forum once described him as a junior heavyweight version of Giant Baba and that makes me chuckle every time.


hah


----------



## NastyYaffa

Suzuki-gun vs. Team Shibata was lots of fun. I need that Shibata vs. Suzuki singles match in my life.


----------



## maxninepower

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833986415004250112
This!!!! Holy Shit!!!!


----------



## maxninepower

Double Post


----------



## BornBad

Planting seeds for Suzuki vs Shibata :banderas 

Miss the whole show.. taima tv is down for me :mj


----------



## NastyYaffa

:mark:


----------



## Corey

Makabe with the win, as expected. Wonder if they'll give them a Tag Title match at the Anniversary Show or wait til later down the line? Makabe declined an invitation to the New Japan Cup and said he's focusing on the tag division so you know it's comin.

Wish this eventual Suzuki/Shibata match had something at stake (like... an IWGP Title? :lol). I feel like neither one of them can afford a loss right now and it basically feels like a must win situation for MiSu. Booked themselves in a corner imo unless they end up facing off in a late round of the NJC.



The RainMaker said:


> Thats why its just hard for me to get into their non major shows. Just clsuters of 6, 8 and 10 mans that are all really the same. I mean, i get it with all the factions, but I just can not get up for cards like that.


Completely understand. I used to be the same way but most of the matches are usually fun (or really good) plus it helps conserve some of the top guys in the long run. When those singles matches come around, you know they're special.


----------



## El Dandy

Shibata/MiSu :sundin

Shibata needs something and maybe winning 2/3 from MiSu could be that something. Shibata's momentum has stalled considerably since his GOAT performance at the G1 Final, IMO, so a win against MiSu would get him back on track.

Hoping he at least can get to the NJC Final. Would be nice for him to get to a single's tournament final for once.


----------



## BornBad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833373412215054336


----------



## Genking48

Milano Collection takes one to the dick





Running the ropes


----------



## NastyYaffa

Match announced for the 45th Anniversary Show:


----------



## Bland

^Nice, 

Just found full match card for 45th Anniversary Show and The Road to show:



> March 1st (New Japan Road in Korakuen Hall):
> Tokoyuki Oka vs. Yujiro Takahashi
> 
> CHAOS (Rocky Romero, Beretta, YOSHI-HASHI, & Jado) vs. Suzukigun (Yoshinobu Kanemaru, Taichi, TAKA Michinoku, & El Desperado)
> 
> The Third Generation vs. Bullet Club (Kenny Omega, Bad Luck Fale, Tama Tonga, & Tanga Loa)
> 
> Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma) & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. CHAOS (Hirooki Goto, Tomohiro Ishii, & Toru Yano)
> 
> Katsuyori Shibata & David Finlay vs. Suzukigun (Minoru Suzuki & Davey Boy Smith Jr.)
> 
> Hiroshi Tanahashi, Michael Elgin, Juice Robinson, KUSHIDA, & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (All 5 members)
> 
> CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Gedo) vs. Tiger Mask W & Tiger Mask IV
> 
> March 6 (Anniversary Show):
> Tomoyuki Oka & Tiger Mask IV vs. Hirai Kawato & Jushin Thunder Liger
> 
> CHAOS (Hirooki Goto, YOSHI-HASHI, Gedo, & Jado) vs. Suzukigun (Minoru Suzuki, Davey Boy Smith Jr., El Desperado, & TAKA Michinoku)
> 
> The Third Generation & David Finlay vs. Bullet Club (Kenny Omega, Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi, Tama Tonga & Tonga Loa)
> 
> IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag-Team Championship: Roppongi Vice (c) vs. Suzukigun (Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Taichi)
> 
> RPW British Heavyweight Championship: Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
> 
> IWGP Tag-Team Championship: CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii & Toru Yano) (c) vs. Great Bash Heel
> 
> Hiroshi Tanahashi, Michael Elgin, Juice Robinson, & KUSHIDA vs. LIJ (Tetsuya Naito, EVIL, SANADA, & BUSHI)
> 
> IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship: Hiromu Takahashi (c) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi
> 
> Non-title: Kazuchika Okada vs. Tiger Mask W


Looks pretty good


----------



## BornBad

i expected something better for Tana, Omega and Naito than being in Tag team match again for the Anniversary Show

Still very solid card


----------



## NastyYaffa

Goddamn - Taguchi/Hiromu, Shibata/ZSJ + Okada/Ibushi. That's one helluva top singles matches line up.


----------



## Corey

Holy hell, I don't ever recall New Japan going THAT big for an Anniversary card. That looks awesome... except why do I have to see Taichi in another title match? Should be El Desperado.

5 days later the New Japan Cup starts! :mark:


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Is there an explanation for the Okada vs Tiger Mask W match being non title? Makes me think that Ibushi might be winning.


----------



## BornBad

Corey said:


> except why do I have to see Taichi in another title match? Should be El Desperado.


if you ask me, because he's good at what he does... Being a hell and getting heat from the crowd


----------



## El Dandy

I think we should all take time to reflect on our favorite Taichi moments. I'll go first:










EDIT: also that ZSJ/Giant Baba line. I'm fucking dying

:ha


----------



## BornBad

Taichi cheating on his wife and get suspended for two months was a GOAT story... i think he legit wanted to retire from wrestling at this point :aryha

Him and El Desperado almost got into a fight with fans during Summer Navigation 2015 was not bad too


----------



## BigCy

El Dandy said:


> I think we should all take time to reflect on our favorite Taichi moments. I'll go first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ha


Lol, that's great! I'm glad I wasn't eating when I saw that, I would've choked!

The Anniversary Show looks pretty solid. I thought we might get more title matches but I'm sure they're saving the big ones for Sakura Genesis. I'm guessing a rematch with Juice against Goto for the Openweight, leaning towards Omega vs Okada II with Omega winning NJC, but also think they might save the rematch for Dominion and someone else entirely will win NJC. Not sure who Naito will defend against but I'm thinking a rematch with Tanahashi or Elgin but really have no idea. 

Anyway else want to make predictions for the title matches?

Also, does anyone know when they'll announce the brackets for NJC?


----------



## maxninepower

Hope shibata kill skinny zack this time!


----------



## The High King

I thought the Togi Makabe show would suck and it surprised me as it was actually even worse than I thought.

The opener between 2 jobbers was a nothing match as usual and one of them was carried off after he looked like he really did his ankle in.
Gedo had himself and his useless old partner win just to bury Suzuki gun even further- HHH levels of burying fueled by Ego.
The next Match saw suzuki gun against Shibata and 3 partners who are either old or rubbish or both.
Now that Okada buried Misu they look to be sticking him in a program with Shibata who Gedo loves shitting on as well.

The usual LIJ five on five was standard fare with the pushing of Juice, a decent enough match aimed at setting up future feuds 

TenCozy and Nakanishi being made to look strong was pointless as no one expected anything other than Okada and his superman bullshit to continue, especially against 3 more old men.
The main event was decent - I like GBH and like Ishii a lot, as for toru yano he is the most over rated in NJPW and his same crap over and over is like something you see done to death in WWE


----------



## Corey

*NJPW New Beginning in Osaka*​
Okada & Roppongi Vice vs. Suzuki, Taichi, & Kanemaru - *** 1/2*

Yeah I'm kinda tired of seeing different variations of this same match now.  This was fine but nothing more.

*NEVER 6-Man Tag Team Titles:* Tanahashi, Taguchi, & Nakanishi (c) vs. EVIL, BUSHI, & SANADA - *****

This was decent for the most part and then_really_ picked up in the closing stretch. The actual finish I thought kinda sucked, but at least with Nakanishi losing it protects the other two. New Japan has really not given me any reason to care for these matches so hopefully we can get a semi-decent run with LOS as champs.

*British Heavyweight Title:* Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs. Will Ospreay - **** 3/4*

The way this match started was one of my pet peeves with New Japan. The interactions between these two in the weeks building up to the match set the expectation level sky high... and then the match starts and they're as calm as can be standing on opposite corners. Where's the hatred we saw? Never makes sense to me. The match itself was honestly really darn good though once you get past that and it's basically all because of Ospreay. I was really impressed with how they had him carry the match and he did so in such a variety of ways. The initial suicide dive he hit where Shibata basically fell straight to the floor after impact looked dangerous as fuck. Ospreay's heelish antics without really being heel were great too and his reaction to having to get Shibata back in the ring to avoid a countout was a nice touch. Oh and not to mention that inverted 450. Fuckin thing of beauty. This would've gotten ****+ no doubt if the finish hadn't been so abrupt. I'd love to see them have a rematch down the line because I know they're capable of something special when you just allow Shibata to get some more offense in.

*IWGP Tag Team Titles:* Ishii & Yano (c) vs. Great Bash Heel vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Takashi Iizuka - **** 1/4*

Wow... this was a nice little pleasant surprise here. They had some really good interactions between Ishii & Makabe and then Iizuka's antics actually added some entertainment in the closing minutes. Had some close nearfalls too. This was good!

*IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title:* Hiromu Takahashi (c) vs. Dragon Lee - ***** 1/4*

Well this match started the way it should have and honestly the way that Shibata/Ospreay should have too, but maaaaaan oh man can these guys put on a fucking show. You really do get the sense that they're real-life arch rivals and mortal enemies because they wanna kill each other and may actually kill themselves as well in the process. The spots were obviously completely nutty here but it never once felt like it was too much or overkill at all and that's a big success, but perhaps the biggest success was that NOTHING was botched! :lol Everything was executed to near perfection and they had to pull out absolutely all the stops to win. I loved the submission sequence late in the match where Dragon Lee is just stretching anything he can possibly get his hands on and Takahashi is scratching and clawing with every bit of energy he's got to get the ropes. Dragon Lee getting his mask completely pulled off clear as day was a crazy moment too. Takahashi pretty much had to kill him to win and this really felt like it closed the book on their feud that's went all over the world. Incredible match. I rated their Fantasticamania bout higher last year but this may be my favorite encounter of theirs.

_Hey did anyone else hear a really goofy laugh on commentary after Takahashi hit that 2nd destroyer piledriver? Sort of like a "haha holy shit these guys are nutty!" kinda laugh. If so was that Okada? Shit was hilarious. Think I heard the same laugh after Taguchi started speaking too._

*IWGP Intercontinental Title:* Naito (c) vs. Elgin - ***** 1/4*

Wowzers what a god damn performance from Elgin. That man was locked in from bell to bell and he sold that leg injury to near perfection. Lifted it in the air while in a bridge after a German, was in visible pain after hitting the top rope splash, and was limping or collapsing in exhaustion throughout the whole match. Quite honestly I was shocked when he kicked out of the first Destino. I had no idea that happened so that was a definite surprise. Seeing him kick out of that took a little bit of shock out of the fact that Naito kicked out of that trio of powerbombs because that was sort of them getting even or being back on a neutral field. That's actually where I think the match peaked though which is really the only negative I can come up with. Everything past there sort of lacked creativity since Naito just had to hit a couple more Destinos to win. The burning hammer teases were nice though and that once again leaves an opening for a rematch like all these other New Japan title matches have done recently. I don't necessarily think the match was too long (Okada/Suzuki felt WAY longer) but I do think I would've liked it better if they shaved about 5 minutes off and Naito had come up with a different way to win. Maybe incorporate the leg into the finish? Who knows. Small quibble though and I won't go any lower with the rating because it was so damn compelling for 30 minutes and Elgin was fantastic throughout.

_Yeah so this was a really damn good show. Blew the Sapporo show out of the water and for my money was actually better than Wrestle Kingdom as a whole. Definitely felt it was easier to sit through, that's for sure._


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

As expected the Togi Makabe show is just standard NJPW tag stuff. Only worth a watch if you have the time but fun enough.

Suzuki and Shibata braying the shit out of each other is a definite highlight. Super hyped for more of that.


----------



## TD Stinger

-***** Italiano- said:


> As expected the Togi Makabe show is just standard NJPW tag stuff. Only worth a watch if you have the time but fun enough.
> 
> Suzuki and Shibata braying the shit out of each other is a definite highlight. Super hyped for more of that.


I only bothered to watch for the interactions between Suzuki and Shibata. That shit was awesome.

I really couldn’t care to watch anything else. I’m still a newbie to NJPW and have only seen a small amount of shows and even I feel overloaded on the constant 6 man, 8 man, 10 man tags.

The appealing part of NJPW is that most of the time they do their big matches better than anyone. But the most unappealing part is the constant multi man matches in between. I guess when you think about it you can’t have one without the other.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

So I uh wrote a column on here about Tetsuya Naito I think posters of this thread would kind of enjoy.


----------



## maxninepower

Here we go!!


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

TD Stinger said:


> The appealing part of NJPW is that most of the time they do their big matches better than anyone. But the most unappealing part is the constant multi man matches in between. I guess when you think about it you can’t have one without the other.


The multi man tags are just there to warm the crowd, preview upcoming matches and give the old boys a run out. 

They're often quite fun but eminently skippable. Just wait till the G1, I skip those matches faster than you can say 'ichi bakayaro.'

If it weren't for those tag matches you might not be able to have all these elite level singles matches. I think most people realise that they serve a very important purpose.


----------



## Dead Seabed

Can't be bothered to watch the Makabe anniversary. These kind of multi-man tag shows are worth watching only to wrestling move collectors and video editors.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Bless you, Tana (credits to @TJQ for the screenshot)


----------



## The Nuke

TD Stinger said:


> The appealing part of NJPW is that most of the time they do their big matches better than anyone. But the most unappealing part is the constant multi man matches in between. I guess when you think about it you can’t have one without the other.


That they do it is smart, because it allows for them to continue or create stories without having to resort to constant repetitive singles matches. They just do it to much.

WWE doesn't do them enough.

I like how NJPW structures their events, and I think WWE could learn something from it. Having throw away multiman tag matches on the shows could help them pace out feuds, make use of underused talent as well as putting bigger stars in those matches as well.


----------



## Pizzamorg

I do agree with all points raised. It is a shame that between the PPVs all NJPW do is tag matches and glorified house shows but WWE is a good example as to why NJPW is able to have such special PPVs because of this structure. They can create big fight feel PPV matches because the title isn't being passed around the locker room on a weekly basis, if two guys are set to have a huge match at a PPV for a title a month, a week, whatever down the line the match might be teased in a tag environment but that is as much as you're going to get. WWE you're likely to see a version of a PPV match a good eight or nine times leading into it which kills all interest, at least for me. NJPW's focus on the wrestling too, more like a real combat sport, means you can quite easily watch a PPV with Japanese commentary, no context for any of the matches, and have a great time. WWE just doesn't have that, effectively forcing you to watch the weekly content, but then it works against them all the same. That is why I skip the Road To shows for NJPW usually and why I generally just watch the promos on Raw and SmackDown and try and skip the matches if I can.


----------



## Mr. Socko

God bless Based Ace Tanahashi for his views on wrasslin'.


----------



## Corey

New Japan is the only puro company where I can watch nearly an entire card and really the only company where I could be bothered to watch all these tag matches. I like them to an extent because they're simple and logical building and every month a new version comes around that will tease a future encounter that gets everyone pretty excited. There's been a good amount of gems this year too that haven't really been acknowledged in here. That CHAOS vs. SuzukiGUN Elimination Match from 2/7 and the initial match that teased Shibata/Ospreay were both pretty great.

When I get to the Makabe Anniversary in the next few night, I'm definitely looking forward to the main event and the Shibata/Suzuki interactions. Getting sick of the same Tanahashi & Elgin and others vs. LOS encounters though.



Limb Harvest said:


> Can't be bothered to watch the Makabe anniversary. These kind of multi-man tag shows are worth watching only to wrestling move collectors and video editors.


Aren't you a big Makabe fan?


----------



## El Dandy

Tag matches are fine. I skip 99% of them and skip 99% of the Road to shows in general (only one I'll go out of my way to watch is the show before the Dome), but they obviously have their purpose.

NJC, BOSJ, and G1 are where NJPW get their money back, so-to-speak.

I've reached burnout level because of the G1 the last 4-years and have taken a break until KOPW because I just needed a reset. Watching 90+ matches in a month will do that lel


----------



## Dead Seabed

Corey said:


> Aren't you a big Makabe fan?


I am but he's formulaic as fuck in these matches. It's like watching AI vs. AI fight in a WWE game.


----------



## Corey

Just a reminder, last year's Anniversary Show was actually the first day of the New Japan Cup and the same day that Shibata signed his one year contract. Idk if anything will really change with him but I assume that expires in a couple weeks.

That was also the same day that Elgin signed his full time contract and Ospreay was introduced as the new member of CHAOS. Wonder if they all signed one year deals?


----------



## El Dandy

member when we thought Shibata finally signing a contract was his golden ticket to a serious main event push?

:francis


----------



## Daniel97

Are these shows going to be worth watching then?


----------



## The High King

The problem for NJPW is that every show even the top cards always start off with multi tag that mean nothing.
Wrestle kingdom had 3 matches worth fast forwarding , the rest of the show made up for it.

The problem with downloading is a 3gig file could have over half the show with build up, commentary in Japanese and useless tag matches and a 3 hour show id only worth watching about one hour 20 mins.


----------



## TD Stinger

The Nuke said:


> That they do it is smart, because it allows for them to continue or create stories without having to resort to constant repetitive singles matches. They just do it to much.
> 
> WWE doesn't do them enough.
> 
> I like how NJPW structures their events, and I think WWE could learn something from it. Having throw away multiman tag matches on the shows could help them pace out feuds, make use of underused talent as well as putting bigger stars in those matches as well.


It has to be a balancing act. If WWE did more “throwaway” tag matches, some people would complain we see too much of that. You’ll never please everyone.

NJPW can do it because they have 4 major factions (5 if you count Tanahashi’s squad). But even for myself who has only just now started watching and has gone back and seen old shows, it can get a bit old. But like I said, it is a sacrifice necessary to space out to their big matches.


----------



## Corey

Daniel97 said:


> Are these shows going to be worth watching then?


Which ones?


----------



## Rave Bunny

El Dandy said:


> Tag matches are fine. I skip 99% of them and skip 99% of the Road to shows in general (only one I'll go out of my way to watch is the show before the Dome), but they obviously have their purpose.
> 
> NJC, BOSJ, and G1 are where NJPW get their money back, so-to-speak.
> 
> I've reached burnout level because of the G1 the last 4-years and have taken a break until KOPW because I just needed a reset. Watching 90+ matches in a month will do that lel


You read my mind. :mckinney NJPW's tag team matches are fine with me, especially if it's with the Bullet Club or LIJ.

I only watch NJPW's most notable PPV's like BOSJ, Dominion, G1 Climax, NJC, WK (obviously), etc. since it'll burn me out if I attempt to watch EVERYTHING.

Watching the 2016 G1 Climax when it aired live was so difficult to follow... I was dead by the end of the tournament. :reneelel

I even missed classes/work just to watch Omega/Naito and Okada/Marufuji live. ops


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Rave Bunny said:


> You read my mind. :mckinney NJPW's tag team matches are fine with me, especially if it's with the Bullet Club or LIJ.
> 
> I only watch NJPW's most notable PPV's like BOSJ, Dominion, G1 Climax, NJC, WK (obviously), etc. since it'll burn me out if I attempt to watch EVERYTHING.
> 
> Watching the 2016 G1 Climax when it aired live was so difficult to follow... I was dead by the end of the tournament. :reneelel
> 
> *I even missed classes/work just to watch Omega/Naito and Okada/Marufuji live*. ops


:ti


----------



## The High King

maxninepower said:


> Here we go!!




The 2nd nite looks the better night but both should be decent enough.
Do not expect any title changes


----------



## Rave Bunny

Rainmaka! said:


> :ti












Omega v. Naito was *definitely* worth it. 

By the way... Hi Rainmaka, you Gal Gadot fanboy. :sashahi


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Rave Bunny said:


> Omega v. Naito was *definitely* worth it.
> 
> By the way... Hi Rainmaka, you Gal Gadot fanboy. :sashahi


Omega vs. Naito kept me up for like the rest of that day :lol

And please don't call me a fanboy. That is offensive and triggers my PTSD.








:rude


----------



## Corey

Watched the Makabe 20th Anniversary Show. Thought it had two quality tags but a disappointing main event.

Shibata, Nagata, Liger, & Tiger Mask IV vs. SuzukiGUN - *** 1/4 (Loved the heeling from Taichi & Kanemaru constantly trying to take off the masks on the face team. Shibata/Suzuki interactions were obviously :mark: I'd love to see a Suzuki vs. Nagata match in the 1st round of the New Japan Cup)

Tanahashi, Taguchi, KUSHIDA, Juice, & David Finlay vs. LOS - *** 1/2 (Great high energy tag and MOTN. KUSHIDA & SANADA had a fantastic segment and the Taguchi/Takahashi interactions were a good prelude to their title match. Will we see KUSHIDA in the NJC???)

Okada, Goto, & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Old Guys - ** 1/4 (I have no clue why I watched this :lol)

Great Bash Heel vs. Ishii & Yano - *** (This was fine but I just couldn't get into it for some reason. It was hilarious hearing the crowd boo Yano's rope break shit though.)


----------



## Corey

Lineup's out for the next big NOAH show. The TNA matches don't do much for me but I'll probably still watch out curiosity's sake. They ran a weird angle with the GHC Tag Titles where Kenoh actually turned on Kitamiya _while_ they were champions, therefore vacating the titles. Odd stuff.

*NOAH “GREAT VOYAGE in YOKOHAMA”, 3/12/2017 [Sun] 16:00 @ Yokohama Cultural Gymnasium*

(1) Maybach Taniguchi, Yoshinari Ogawa & Akitoshi Saito vs. HAYATA, YO-HEY & Rionne Fujiwara

(2) *GHC Junior Tag Championship Match:* [30th Champions] Taiji Ishimori & Hi69 vs. [Challengers] Daisuke Harada & Tadasuke
~ 1st title defense.

(3) *GHC Junior Heavyweight Championship Match:* [33rd Champion] Hajime Ohara vs. [Challenger] Hitoshi Kumano
~ 2nd title defense.

(4) Kaito Kiyomiya vs. James Storm (TNA)
(5) Atsushi Kotoge vs. Eddie Edwards (TNA)
(6) *Special Tag Match:* Naomichi Marufuji & Keiji Mutoh (W-1) vs. Moose (TNA) & KAZMA (FREE)

(7) *GHC Tag Championship Match:* Takashi Sugiura & Kenoh vs. Muhammad Yone & Masa Kitamiya
~ Winners become the 38th champions.

(8) *GHC Heavyweight Championship Match:* [28th Champion] Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. [Challenger] Go Shiozaki
~ 4th title defense.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Rave Bunny said:


> Watching the 2016 G1 Climax when it aired live was so difficult to follow... I was dead by the end of the tournament. :reneelel
> 
> I even missed classes/work just to watch Omega/Naito and Okada/Marufuji live. ops


I was having to watch it at work on my phone. It was in a hidden corner of my desk where customers and security cameras can't see it. At one point I was watching in the pub saying to my mates "sorry guys but if I finish this match I'm caught up."

I managed to watch every match, though some are just a blur. I hear YOSHI HASHI had a good tournament. I think I was spaced out in those matches. 

God damn I loved it.


----------



## Rave Bunny

-***** Italiano- said:


> I was having to watch it at work on my phone. It was in a hidden corner of my desk where customers and security cameras can't see it. At one point I was watching in the pub saying to my mates "sorry guys but if I finish this match I'm caught up."
> 
> I managed to watch every match, though some are just a blur. I hear YOSHI HASHI had a good tournament. I think I was spaced out in those matches.
> 
> God damn I loved it.


HAHAHA. Sounds like something that I would do. :reneelel I thought everyone in that tournament did really well! Even Marufuji and SANADA went over Okada and Tanahashi, respectively. It was very well worth it, despite the fact that I failed my Art exam... I blame the G1! 

Love your Bayley signature! #HugLife


----------



## The High King

Corey said:


> Lineup's out for the next big NOAH show. The TNA matches don't do much for me but I'll probably still watch out curiosity's sake. They ran a weird angle with the GHC Tag Titles where Kenoh actually turned on Kitamiya _while_ they were champions, therefore vacating the titles. Odd stuff.
> 
> *NOAH “GREAT VOYAGE in YOKOHAMA”, 3/12/2017 [Sun] 16:00 @ Yokohama Cultural Gymnasium*
> 
> (1) Maybach Taniguchi, Yoshinari Ogawa & Akitoshi Saito vs. HAYATA, YO-HEY & Rionne Fujiwara
> 
> (2) *GHC Junior Tag Championship Match:* [30th Champions] Taiji Ishimori & Hi69 vs. [Challengers] Daisuke Harada & Tadasuke
> ~ 1st title defense.
> 
> (3) *GHC Junior Heavyweight Championship Match:* [33rd Champion] Hajime Ohara vs. [Challenger] Hitoshi Kumano
> ~ 2nd title defense.
> 
> (4) Kaito Kiyomiya vs. James Storm (TNA)
> (5) Atsushi Kotoge vs. Eddie Edwards (TNA)
> (6) *Special Tag Match:* Naomichi Marufuji & Keiji Mutoh (W-1) vs. Moose (TNA) & KAZMA (FREE)
> 
> (7) *GHC Tag Championship Match:* Takashi Sugiura & Kenoh vs. Muhammad Yone & Masa Kitamiya
> ~ Winners become the 38th champions.
> 
> (8) *GHC Heavyweight Championship Match:* [28th Champion] Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. [Challenger] Go Shiozaki
> ~ 4th title defense.


Is this being streamed anywhere?
I know nothing of NOAH other than what invasion angles I have seen in NJPW.
Nakajima and Marifuji are impressive if one is small and the other getting on in years.
Shiozaki looked good from what I saw.


----------



## Corey

The High King said:


> Is this being streamed anywhere?
> I know nothing of NOAH other than what invasion angles I have seen in NJPW.
> Nakajima and Marifuji are impressive if one is small and the other getting on in years.
> Shiozaki looked good from what I saw.


Couldn't tell ya, honestly. I'm not sure how many of NOAH's shows air live. I just wait for them to get uploaded to the RealHero archive: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5rK95X3mRiiSDNvTnQ0aUhWODg


----------



## The RainMaker

I'm trolling the NJPW FB feed as we speak.


----------



## The RainMaker

Uh. I think Silas Young just died. What the fuck.


----------



## BornBad

Intermission time. 

Worst event of the year for NJPW at this point no surprise....


----------



## BornBad

high pitched voice Kenny fan girl is here ! :lol

That pop :bjpenn


----------



## Pizzamorg

So I'm guessing there is no point catching up on this like there was no point catching up on that Makabe event?


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Pizzamorg said:


> So I'm guessing there is no point catching up on this like there was no point catching up on that Makabe event?


Young Bucks vs War Machine and Cole & Omega vs Briscoes have been good but apart from that nothing really must see


----------



## BornBad

Omega leaving the BC and face turn coming soon ? :eagle


----------



## V-Trigger

If Cole is leaving on April: Omega vs Cole at Sakura Genesis.


----------



## BornBad

BrotherNero said:


> If Cole is leaving on April: Omega vs Cole at Sakura Genesis.



Omega wants doing ROH shows this year so it could be happening in America as Cole finale match imo ( if he's gone in April off course )


----------



## TD Stinger

Watched most of the Honor Rising Show. Matches were fine for the most part. Shibata looks he has 2 potential future rivalries with Suzuki and now Cody.

And clearly, they have created tension between Omega and Cole. As a new NJPW follower, interested to see where this goes. I mean at this point, there basically 2 separate factions of the BC, the one in ROH and the one in NJPW. So, could this be a NWO Black vs. NWO Wolfpac kind of thing? And, both Omega and Cole are like the 3rd Young Buck. Whose side will they ultimately pick?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole getting over in Japan :brock


----------



## BornBad

Dalton Castle's entrance... :maury 

Last three matches were ok but it's me or Mark botched a lot during the final match ?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

BornBad said:


> Dalton Castle's entrance... :maury
> 
> Last three matches were ok but it's me or Mark botched a lot during the final match ?


I thought the main event was pretty good I can see where your coming from with Mark, he nearly killed himself taking Cole's Destroyer.


----------



## The Nuke

I beginning to think that Cole has decided not to sign with WWE. Last month Omega did an interview saying that he had a friend who decided not to sign with WWE and that he was hoping to work with him in NJPW.

All evidence leads to Cole being that guy. They even set it up a little in "THE ELITE 37" episode.

It had been said that Omega and the Bucks had been working on Cole not to sign.

Now the other side of this is that Cole has till April, and perhaps this just means Omega wants to work with Cole before he leaves for WWE. Which means it all ends with Omega kicking Cole out of the BC.


----------



## El Dandy

BrotherNero said:


> If Cole is leaving on April: Omega vs Cole at Sakura Genesis.


If it means a Shibata or a surprise KUSHIDA NJC win, then that's fine with me.

Then Omega can take the title from Okada at Dominion.


----------



## BornBad

The Nuke said:


> I beginning to think that Cole has decided not to sign with WWE. Last month Omega did an interview saying that he had a friend who decided not to sign with WWE and that he was hoping to work with him in NJPW.
> 
> All evidence leads to Cole being that guy. They even set it up a little in "THE ELITE 37" episode.


i'm sure at 99% than that friend is Ibushi


----------



## El Dandy

^^^

Yeah Ibushi is 110% that guy.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Probably is Ibushi, I wouldn't mind Cole not signing with the E in April though. He's getting more & more over in Japan, maybe freelance it for awhile.


----------



## The High King

Corey said:


> Couldn't tell ya, honestly. I'm not sure how many of NOAH's shows air live. I just wait for them to get uploaded to the RealHero archive: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5rK95X3mRiiSDNvTnQ0aUhWODg


thank you for that link as I can catch up on the NOAH stuff since the G1.


----------



## The High King

I thought night one of Honour Rising was better than expected.
The Dalton Castle entrance with the boys of Tanahashi and Taguchi was funny and Taguchi did some funny stuff throughout.
The matches were all between standard and good but nothing great.
Omega face turn seems to be coming.


----------



## Rave Bunny

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Probably is Ibushi, I wouldn't mind Cole not signing with the E in April though. He's getting more & more over in Japan, maybe freelance it for awhile.


I'd say it's Ibushi too.  In all honesty, Cole's NJPW theme is *slowly* growing on me, even though his ROH theme is the GOAT. Hopefully, more and more Japanese fans pick up on the whole "BAY BAY" shtick. :aj3

As far as the event... I actually enjoyed it!

- LIJ v. Jushin Thunder Liger (GOAT), etc. ***1/4
- Chaos v. BC ***1/2 (Okada's entrance though!)
- War Machine v. The Bucks ***1/2
- Naito, etc. v. Tanahashi, etc. ***1/2
- Lethal and Shibata v. BC ***3/4 (How is Cody still alive after those Shibata strikes?) :hmm
- Omega and Cole v. The Briscoes **** (That pop for Omega!)

Still worth the watch! I was drunk for half of the PPV though. :beckylol


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Probably is Ibushi, I wouldn't mind Cole not signing with the E in April though. He's getting more & more over in Japan, maybe freelance it for awhile.


Cole has made it pretty obvious, without actually flat out saying it, is that he wants to and will be in WWE.

But, nothing really matters until it’s time to sign a new contract in April. He just got his feet wet in Japan. Maybe he wants to keep working more dates there. Maybe he wants to keep working with his buddies for a little while longer.

He’s only 27. There’s no rush to jump to WWE yet.


----------



## Mordecay

The Nuke said:


> I beginning to think that Cole has decided not to sign with WWE. Last month Omega did an interview saying that *he had a friend who decided not to sign with WWE and that he was hoping to work with him in NJPW.*
> 
> All evidence leads to Cole being that guy. They even set it up a little in "THE ELITE 37" episode.
> 
> It had been said that Omega and the Bucks had been working on Cole not to sign.
> 
> Now the other side of this is that Cole has till April, and perhaps this just means Omega wants to work with Cole before he leaves for WWE. Which means it all ends with Omega kicking Cole out of the BC.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824851511721070594


----------



## The High King

* David Finlay and Kushida vs. Jado and Silas Young
* Dalton Castle, Delirious, Jushin Thunder Liger, Ryusuke Taguchi and Tiger Mask vs. Bushi, Evil, Hiromu Takahashi, Sanada and Tetsuya Naito
* Guerrillas of Destiny vs. War Machine
* Bad Luck Fale, Hangman Page and Yujiro Takahashi vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Jay Lethal and Juice Robinson
* Hirooki Goto (c) vs. Punisher Martinez (NEVER Openweight Championship)
* Adam Cole (c) vs. Yoshi-Hashi (ROH World Championship)
* Kenny Omega, Cody, Matt Jackson and Nick Jackson vs. Jay Briscoe, Kazuchika Okada, Mark Briscoe and Will Ospreay 

Do not expect any title changes but think War Machine will win and put themselves in line for a title match.
Wonder if Juice will be wearing a mask after looking like breaking his nose


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> *Cole has made it pretty obvious, without actually flat out saying it, is that he wants to and will be in WWE.*
> 
> But, nothing really matters until it’s time to sign a new contract in April. He just got his feet wet in Japan. Maybe he wants to keep working more dates there. Maybe he wants to keep working with his buddies for a little while longer.
> 
> He’s only 27. There’s no rush to jump to WWE yet.


He's also made it obvious that he really wants to put a good amount of time in, in Japan. So the field is open really. Cole is getting over in Japan and maybe he'll want to do some more work there, maybe a G1. As you said there really is no rush with his youth.


----------



## El Dandy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835891743774093312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835892219013844992
It took Dave a year but he has finally come around and can no longer deny it

:sundin


----------



## The RainMaker

El Dandy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835891743774093312
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835892219013844992
> It took Dave a year but he has finally come around and can no longer deny it
> 
> :sundin


Blasphemy. Okada is God. Okada is Good. Based Okada.


----------



## The RainMaker

Taguchi and Tana as the Boys. I'm DEAD LMAO.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

The RainMaker said:


> Taguchi and Tana as the Boys. I'm DEAD LMAO.












My computers new wallpaper

He just wants to be one of the boys


----------



## BornBad

Never saw that Martinez man before and he's not bad at all... :bjpenn


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

BornBad said:


> Never saw that Martinez man before and he's not bad at all... :bjpenn


Such a 2002 indyriffic gimmick though. I'm genuinely intersted to see if he can over come it.

Watching NJPW live is great in the UK. 11:42 just had a coffee and some breakfast and it's time for the main event.


----------



## BornBad

Omega cheered and Okada booed :bryanlol

Cody pins Ospreay

" Tanahashi you old fuck " :woah


----------



## El Dandy

BornBad said:


> Omega cheered and Okada booed :bryanlol


I bet some of you guys thought I was just shitposting about how Okada is the #3 native guy 

Throw Omega into the mix, and Okada is #4 at absolute best

:ha


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Been hearing great reviews about Cole/YOSHI-HASHI, can't wait tbh.


----------



## Daniel97

Anyone got star ratings/thoughts on the 2 shows without spoilers? Don't have time to watch both shows in full unfortunately so have to nit pick. Cheers


----------



## The RainMaker

Korakuen Hall has not been friendly to based Okada recently. For the Makabe show, he got almost zero reaction. Like, none. Infidels not praising based Okada. Pfft.


----------



## sbuch

So I watched both nights of Honor Rising live on NJPWWorld.com and it was definitely some entertaining stuff. I'm still relatively new to the NJPW scene despite watching WK the last couple years. This was my real taste of a full show live that wasn't WK and I really enjoyed everything top to bottom, especially anything involving Kenny/Omega/Cole/Bucks but this heel/face alignment thing is just as weird in NJPW as it in in WWE


----------



## NastyYaffa

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Been hearing great reviews about Cole/YOSHI-HASHI, can't wait tbh.


I just watched it, and thought it was really good - borderline great, even. I am sure you'll love it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

NastyYaffa said:


> I just watched it, and thought it was really good - borderline great, even. I am sure you'll love it.


Just finished, had a small write up in the MOTYC thread. It was fantastic, YOSHI really impressed me there and Cole's work on top was great. Probably my favorite match this year at the moment.


----------



## The High King

Omega calling Tanahashi and old fucker
The bucks of youth calling the Hardly cunts and pricks with omega saying that is ok were funny
As was Taguchi with his Dalton castle entrance.
Cole against Hashi was a great match and War Machine got the win as expect and Okada booed


----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836428233793024000
Suzuki vs Shibata :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Ishii vs Omega :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

So winner of Juice/Yujiro gets a bye right? Because I don't see Shibata nor Suzuki walking out of their match alive.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836428233793024000
> Suzuki vs Shibata :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> Ishii vs Omega :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


Predicting an Omega/Tana final or Elgin/Omega final. Going to be :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Corey

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836428233793024000
> Suzuki vs Shibata :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> Ishii vs Omega :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


:sodone

Fucking Shibata/Suzuki and Ishii/Omega in the 1ST ROUND!? WOW

We could get a Tanahashi/Elgin semi with Omega vs. Shibata or Suzuki as the other. What a MONSTER bracket!

Don't sleep on that SANADA/Yoshi-Hashi match either.


----------



## Rave Bunny

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836428233793024000
> Suzuki vs Shibata :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> Ishii vs Omega :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


Shibata v. Suzuki... :aj3 I feel like Suzuki will put Shibata over so there goes my chance to see Omega v. Suzuki.  And, I could totally see Tanahashi/Omega as the final match.

And, I think I'm the only one excited for EVIL v. Tanahashi. :frankie Can't wait to see how SANADA does too!


----------



## Bland

Wouldnt mind the Quarter Finals being:

Evil vs Homna 
Elgin vs Tama
Shibata/Suzuki vs Juice
Omega vs Sanada (Although i wouldn't mind Hashi or Ishii advancing)

Then Semi's of:
Evil vs Elgin
Shibata/Suzuki vs Omega 

Then Final of Elgin vs either Shibata, Suzuki or Omega. Out of the 4, id prefer Shibata as we've already seen Omega & Suzuki vs Okada resently and Vs Shibata would be another contrasting style defence for Okada. 

Okada vs Shibata then Suzuki Gun vs either LIJ or Bullet Club could be great feuds for Genesis. LIJ could be the better feud currently due to them holding titles so Suzuki vs Naito, Kanemaru vs Hiromu & DH Smith, Taichi & Taka vs Sanada, evil & Bushi for Never 6 man.


----------



## The RainMaker

Elgin FTW.


----------



## Corey

*ROH/NJPW - Honor Rising 2017, Night 1*​
*NEVER 6-Man Tag Team Titles:* BUSHI, EVIL, & SANADA (c) vs. Delirious, Jushin Liger, & Tiger Mask IV - *** 3/4*

The Young Bucks vs. War Machine - **** 3/4*

This was honestly a damn near carbon copy of their match from _The Experience_, but I still really enjoyed it for whatever reason. :lol Loved that War Machine went over too. Great finishing stretch to put over their dominance.

Jay Lethal & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Cody Rhodes & Hangman Page - *****

I thought this was really solid for the longest time but then they just botched a ton of stuff in the closing minutes that made me sour on it. Whatever submission Cody was trying to use looked awful and Shibata didn't know to stand farther back for Page's clothesline so he pretty much just fell over.  Lethal was working hard though, I'll give him that. Shibata was almost no help at times.

The Briscoes vs. Adam Cole & Kenny Omega - *****

This was a lot of fun in the opening minutes, especially with Cole's ridiculous fucking antics of constantly shouting his catchphrase. :lol For whatever reason though I just really lost interest in this the longer it went. There was some cool stuff down the stretch (especially that doomsday reversal from Kenny) but I felt like a bunch of nothing was happening in between time. Oh well.


----------



## Zatiel

I don't see how Tanahashi/Omega could possibly be the final match. The New Japan Cup almost never sees the two biggest guys last to the finals; it's way more into upsets and saving bigger matches for later. Tanahashi has gone out in the first round in both of the last two years. The year before that, Fale knocked down Makabe and Naito before going all the way to the finals, and the year before that, Davey Boy beat Nakamura in the first round. EVIL and Ishii each have a decent chance of a crazy upset in the first round over Tanahashi and Omega. Definitely don't get your hopes up over a dream final four. It's not just unlikely, but distracts from the fun of unexpected guys making runs for the finals.

Given that Elgin just choked for the IC title, I could see him going to the finals only to lose to give heat to the winner, making them look on par with Naito. Not sure who that winner is, though. Of course he'd be a great final guy for Omega or Shibata, but I don't know if it'll be either of them. It would be absolutely daft if Sanada or Ishii went all the way. Come to think of it, this could be the shot in the arm Sanada has been waiting for.


----------



## Corey

Wouldn't necessarily be surprised if Tanahashi did go out in the 1st round considering it has happened so much recently, but I don't really wanna see it happen again tbh. Need more Ace in my life this year. I still think they go the obvious route and Omega wins to challenge Okada for a rematch, but hey if there's anything we've learned, the NJC is pretty unpredictable. There's very few guys in the bracket that I would be genuinely unhappy with if they won. A few of them stand no chance but Fale among all I'd be pretty pissed to see as the victor. :lol SANADA would indeed be my dark horse if we can't get Okada/Shibata out of this. I frankly don't expect anyone on the left side to win.

It'll be weird not seeing Mr. New Japan cup himself Hirooki Goto in the field though. Also an interesting note to check the dates on those matches. They're all spread out instead of happening all on the same nights. Not sure if I like that or not...


----------



## maxninepower

Suzuki vs Shibata!!! Holyfuck!!! Finally!!!


----------



## maxninepower

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836472853503467520
Lol Okada


----------



## NastyYaffa

Ishii/Omega :mark: :mark: :mark:

SUZUKI/SHIBATA :sodone


----------



## TD Stinger

Sign me up for Suzuki vs. Shibata in the first round. That is going to be awesome. I went back and watch last year's Cup as I had never seen it and I will say this year's field looks a lot deeper.

Now, I will say I'm not used to predicting how NJPW books things. Okada vs. Omega II is clearly the big match but I could see them holding that off to Dominion in June since that's like their Summerslam from what I've heard. Doubt they do Okada vs. Tanahashi again, same with Okada vs. Suzuki.

So out of all the options, I'd like to see Elgin or Shibata, especially Shibata.


----------



## BornBad

maxninepower said:


>


Right side matches or potential matches


----------



## El Dandy

Shibata/MiSu, Omega/Ishii, & EVIL/Tanahashi should be great. SANADA/YOSHI-HASHI should surprise as well.

Very disappointed no KUSHIDA. Just wasting away until a rematch with Hiromu I guess. 

Have to think the Final will be Elgin/Omega (Omega can finally get his W's back from Dominion and the G1)

Could do Tanahashi/Omega, but not sold on the the idea that they would give away this big of a match for their B tourney Final. 

Plus, if Omega takes the title in April he is gonna need a big opponent to sell Osaka Jo for Dominion, and they could do Tana/Omega 2 there like they were gonna do last year (minus the ladder). So that being said I'm keeping an eye out for that potential EVIL upset over Tana :mark:


----------



## Corey

Here's the full cards. Ishii/Omega got the main event spot over Shibata/Suzuki.

*New Japan Pro Wrestling “KIZNA- Presents NEW JAPAN CUP 2017”, 3/11/2017 [Sat] 18:00 @ Aichi Prefectural Gymnasium*

(1) Ryusuke Taguchi & Hirai Kawato vs. El Desperado & TAKA Michinoku
(2) Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Yuji Nagata, Manabu Nakanishi & Tiger Mask IV
(3) Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI vs. Kenny Omega & Yujiro Takahashi
(4) Katsuyori Shibata, Juice Robinson, KUSHIDA & David Finlay vs. Tetsuya Naito, SANADA, Hiromu Takahashi & BUSHI
(5) Kazuchika Okada, Hirooki Goto, Jado & Gedo vs. Minoru Suzuki, Takashi Iizuka, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Taichi

(6) *NEW JAPAN CUP 1st Round Match:* Tomoaki Honma vs. Tanga Loa
(7) *NEW JAPAN CUP 1st Round Match:* Toru Yano vs. Tama Tonga
(8) *NEW JAPAN CUP 1st Round Match:* Michael Elgin vs. Bad Luck Fale
(9) *NEW JAPAN CUP 1st Round Match:* Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. EVIL

*New Japan Pro Wrestling “KIZNA- Presents NEW JAPAN CUP 2017”, 3/12/2017 [Sun] 16:00 @ Amagasaki City Baycom General Gymnasium in Hyogo*

(1) David Finlay vs. Tomoyuki Oka
(2) Yuji Nagata & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Tiger Mask IV
(3) Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Tomoaki Honma vs. Bad Luck Fale, Tama Tonga & Tanga Loa
(4) Hiroshi Tanahashi, Michael Elgin, KUSHIDA & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Tetsuya Naito, EVIL, Hiromu Takahashi & BUSHI
(5) Kazuchika Okada, Hirooki Goto, Toru Yano, Jado & Gedo vs. Takashi Iizuka, Yoshinobu Kanemaru, Taichi, El Desperado & TAKA Michinoku

(6) *NEW JAPAN CUP 1st Round Match:* Juice Robinson vs. Yujiro Takahashi
(7) *NEW JAPAN CUP 1st Round Match:* YOSHI-HASHI vs. SANADA
(8) *NEW JAPAN CUP 1st Round Match:* Katsuyori Shibata vs. Minoru Suzuki
(8) *NEW JAPAN CUP 1st Round Match:* Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kenny Omega


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

The taste of Shibata vs Suzuki I saw at the Makabe show was awesome enough. 

The thought of the match 
:banderas


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Caught the two Honor Rising shows and I recommend them! Main event of Night 2 was easily ****.


----------



## BornBad

Didn't know where to post it but the video made my day


----------



## Groovemachine

Ishii/Omega and Suzuki/Shibata on the same night?

:vince2


----------



## Pizzamorg

Skipped the first night of HONOR RISING but did check out my boy Goto on night two. It wasn’t his best match ever but I really do love watching him work, more than maybe anyone else in NJPW perhaps because more than a lot of the roster he seems quite happy to put his opponents properly over. Yeah the finish was NJPW bullshit at its finest but it kinda works with Goto, he’s basically NJPW’s Goku, needing to soak up enough damage so he can power up and hit that big move. I love the GTR too. They didn’t have a lot of time to work with which may explain some of the scrappiness but I just thought it was a real fun watch, I loved the two of them just beating the crap out of each other and some of those bumps Goto took.


----------



## The High King

I take it belt holders do not enter the New Japan Cup?


----------



## Corey

The High King said:


> I take it belt holders do not enter the New Japan Cup?


Yeah, all singles champions are excluded and the winner can challenge any one of them that they choose.


----------



## The High King

Corey said:


> Yeah, all singles champions are excluded and the winner can challenge any one of them that they choose.


Thanks Corey I missed this last year and forgot about that.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Thoughts/Predictions for New Japan Cup:

- Shibata and Suzuki will kill each other in the first round, giving Juice a bye and a clear path to the semi-finals :lol

- I'm calling Omega/Elgin as the finals since Elgin won their last encounter and I assume they were supposed to face off before WK due to Elgin's G1 victory but Big Mike got hurt


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Yano wins the cup and beats Okada. [email protected] bros


----------



## HOJO

Good lineup but *8 SHOWS* to finish 1 16-man tournament

Fuck that shit


----------



## maxninepower

HOJO said:


> Good lineup but *8 SHOWS* to finish 1 16-man tournament
> 
> Fuck that shit


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Watched both nights and enjoyed quite a lot. Shining stars(lol) from ROH was obviously Dalton Castle, Adam Cole and Cody. I love how NJPW guys rate Castle this highly. Both Tana and Okada likes him and they do everything to put him over all the time. Cole's rising overness is impressive. Cody put on awesome performance, especially at the second night. His promo after the show along with The Elite was great. Matt just said he is the greatest mic worker he ever been in ring with so thats huge compliment. Oh War Machine was also great.

On NJPW side, the chaos(no pun) that created by LIJ at second night was lit. I just fucking love all of them. Their theme is kickass and their antics after the match was great. It felt really natural especially with Hiromu's craziness.


----------



## Corey

*Kazuchika Okada & Gedo vs. Tiger Mask W & Tiger Mask IV* _(New Japan Road 3/1)_ **** 3/4*

If you skipped this show I totally understand, but definitely give this match a watch if you can seek it out. The two Tiger Masks teaming together felt like a huge breath of fresh air. They worked really well with each other and the crowd was way into it. Okada & Ibushi had some good interactions and you can tell they're gonna have some swanky ass counters when they wrestle each other next week. Gedo eats a completely disgusting looking tombstone late in the match. One of the best ones I may have seen in years. Great match.


----------



## Genking48

The Ace of New Japan and the Ace of WIP!


----------



## El Dandy

Looks like Honma may have have been seriously injured taking a DDT from Jado at today's road to show.

Hopefully it's not as bad as feared.


----------



## Sephiroth

He can't move anything below the neck. Looking like a broken neck. This is all translated by users from r/sc so not 100% fact yet. Hopefully some credible details come soon.


----------



## Sweggeh

Holy shit, this doesnt sound good for Honma. If he cant feel anything from the neck down he may end up paralyzed from this injury. Hopefully it is just temporary.

Im hoping the best for him.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Fucking hell thats awful news. Hopefully Honma comes out of this okay, relatively speaking.


----------



## Sephiroth

Here is a photo of him being checked on in the ring. Look at his neck...



Spoiler


----------



## Corey

Yeah that's horrible news for Honma. So weird how those freak injuries occur in a random match like this when he was a deathmatch wrestler for years.

This probably isn't the immediate thing they're thinking about, but I wonder what they're gonna do about the Tag Title match at the Anniversary Show? Hopefully they just let Makabe choose a new partner. I'd love to see him pick Juice Robinson, then win the belts and dedicate it to Honma or something.

Leaves an open spot in the New Japan Cup too.


----------



## Moto

I hope the paralysis is temporary for Honma. I can't imagine how scary it is to be injured much less have a career threatening injury.


----------



## The High King

Corey said:


> *Kazuchika Okada & Gedo vs. Tiger Mask W & Tiger Mask IV* _(New Japan Road 3/1)_ **** 3/4*
> 
> If you skipped this show I totally understand, but definitely give this match a watch if you can seek it out. The two Tiger Masks teaming together felt like a huge breath of fresh air. They worked really well with each other and the crowd was way into it. Okada & Ibushi had some good interactions and you can tell they're gonna have some swanky ass counters when they wrestle each other next week. Gedo eats a completely disgusting looking tombstone late in the match. One of the best ones I may have seen in years. Great match.



A great match and that piledriver tombtone was wicked,Not as vicious as the move in TNA this week in the x division this week but equally as impressive.
I do not rate the older Tiger Mask , and Ibushi needs to lose the mask as one old tiger mask is enough without adding a stupid second one.


----------



## The High King

Didn't Homan originally damage his voice with a neck injury as well.
Hope its not serious but his career being over which is only a small price to pay rather than other possibilities.


----------



## The RainMaker

Corey said:


> *Kazuchika Okada & Gedo vs. Tiger Mask W & Tiger Mask IV* _(New Japan Road 3/1)_ **** 3/4*
> 
> If you skipped this show I totally understand, but definitely give this match a watch if you can seek it out. The two Tiger Masks teaming together felt like a huge breath of fresh air. They worked really well with each other and the crowd was way into it. Okada & Ibushi had some good interactions and you can tell they're gonna have some swanky ass counters when they wrestle each other next week. Gedo eats a completely disgusting looking tombstone late in the match. One of the best ones I may have seen in years. Great match.


This was fun. Only issue was a few botches with Ibushi's offense. Obviously whiffed on the double dropkick and the headbutt didn't come close to connecting. Besides that it was fun.


----------



## Corey

In Dragon Gate news, Shingo, Cyber Kong, & T-Hawk won the Triangle Gate Titles today.

NJPW issued a statement on Honma:



> Tomoaki Honma was injured on March 3rd during his match in Okinawa, and immediately rushed to hospital. *He was diagnosed to have injured his cervical vertebrae. In order to recover, he will miss the scheduled March 6th IWGP Tag Team title match and his return to the ring is currently tentative. His tag partner, Togi Makabe, has also declined to compete on March 6th.
> 
> As a result, the IWGP Executive Committee has named Hiroyoshi Tenzan and Satoshi Kojima as the challengers.*


Tenzan & Kojima should provide us a good match in GBH's absence.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Very, very sad news regarding Honma. I've been a fan of his stuff ever since I started watching New Japan, & now he's (hopefully temporary) paralyzed from the neck down. I hope he recovers from this.

Well, in some more Dragon Gate news, the Brave Gate title has been vacated following VerserK interference in the Eita/El Lindaman title match & there's gonna be a tournament with Eita, Lindaman, Punch Tominaga, Jimmy Kagetora, Kzy, Mondai Ryu, Takehiro Yamamura & Yosuke Santa Maria.*


----------



## BigCy

Heard the news about Honma, it's indeed sad. He's one of my favorite guys on the roster and I enjoy watching his Kokeshi(sp?) Headbutt and he's a solid worker. He will be missed, best wishes and prayers to him and hopes for a speedy recovery. 

I'm pretty excited for the Anniversary show. Mostly looking forward to Okada/Ibushi and Shibata/ZS Jr. but overall the card looks decent top to bottom. 

I'm going to look at a couple scenarios for NJC. 

I don't think Omega will face Okada till Dominion, just a hunch, but still a strong possibility he wins it. I could see Elgin or Tanahashi also winning and challenging Naito and winning the IC title. Suzuki I think has a strong chance and may rematch with Okada. They seem to be wanting to push Juice so, although unlikely, I think he has a small chance and may challenge Goto for the Openweight. Will be interesting to see who they replace Honma with but whoever it is I don't think will win as I'm sure they already have who they want in mind. They may even do a sleeper and have someone like SANADA win. A lot of possibilities, definitely looking forward to this one.


----------



## Corey

YAMATO kept the Dream Gate Title over Cyber Kong today... and the match only went 19 minutes! My god I might actually watch that one. :lol CIMA & Dragon Kid retained the Twin Gate Titles as well.

Sekimoto & Hideki Suzuki went to a 30 minute draw fro the BJW Title. Seems like a short time limit to have for a World Title match. They agreed to have a rematch on March 30th.


----------



## El Dandy

Wonder who fills the void left by Honma?

Makabe? KUSHIDA? Nagata?


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Davey Boy Smith Jr should take the spot. He needs a singles run in NJPW. 

Also, I hope they fire Yoshitatsu. Garbage wrestler.


----------



## Corey

El Dandy said:


> Wonder who fills the void left by Honma?
> 
> Makabe? KUSHIDA? Nagata?


Depends on what their plans were with Honma initially but I definitely think it'll be a face and he should go over Camacho god I hope so). Makabe initially declined the invitation to focus on the tag division, but maybe he changes his mind now? Nagata or Kojima would be cool with me. They'll probs lose in the 2nd round anyway.



Miguel De Juan said:


> Davey Boy Smith Jr should take the spot. He needs a singles run in NJPW.
> 
> Also, I hope they fire Yoshitatsu. Garbage wrestler.


I would've liked to seen Archer get a singles run tbh, especially with his size. Shame he got hurt. 

But yes get rid of Tatsu. I haven't watched the match yet (and probably won't), but he went to Mexico and had a main event match against Volador and people said it was one of the biggest jokes they've ever seen and an awful performance from him.


----------



## Moto

Anyone staying up for tonight's event?


----------



## Ace

Ops.


----------



## Mordecay

One Winged Angel said:


> No to everything from Fastlane.
> 
> Recommend checking out Neville-Gallaghar (****).


Wrong thread lol


----------



## Pizzamorg

Moto said:


> Anyone staying up for tonight's event?


Is the 45th anniversary show today, what time? That has at least three matches on it which I'm interested in. Shibata v Sabre Jr. for the RPW Title. Takahashi v Taguchi for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title and finally Okada v Ibushi as I hear everyone talking about that one.


----------



## Corey

Pizzamorg said:


> Is the 45th anniversary show today, what time? That has at least three matches on it which I'm interested in. Shibata v Sabre Jr. for the RPW Title. Takahashi v Taguchi for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title and finally Okada v Ibushi as I hear everyone talking about that one.


Show starts at 7 PM in Japan so I believe that makes it 10 AM London time. You're in the UK right?


----------



## Moto

7PM - Japan
5 AM - US EST
10 AM - UK

I'm about to take a nap so I can catch the whole event.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Moto said:


> Anyone staying up for tonight's event?


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEET. :mj

Should be an exciting show.


----------



## The RainMaker

It's 5 AM? Shit I'll be up. Does anywhere stream it for free?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The RainMaker said:


> It's 5 AM? Shit I'll be up. Does anywhere stream it for free?


No. New Japan has a product actually worth spending money on.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

The RainMaker said:


> It's 5 AM? Shit I'll be up. Does anywhere stream it for free?


Here's the place I stream it:
http://njpwworld.com/

Hope that helps! :x:wink2:


----------



## The RainMaker

Rainmaka! said:


> No. New Japan has a product actually worth spending money on.


Mean!














Nah, I'm aware.


----------



## The RainMaker

Love the environment of this gym they're in. Looks nice.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

It's amazing how fast Oka has progressed. Furthering proving Dojo>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Performance Center kada


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I wouldn't be surprised if the main event ends in a time-limit draw.


----------



## The RainMaker

How do I sign up for NJPWworld? All the sites I go too are all in Japanese and can't be translated.


----------



## Moto

I hope it doesn't.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Muh Boi Zack Sabre Jr. is in CHAOS kada


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The RainMaker said:


> How do I sign up for NJPWworld? All the sites I go too are all in Japanese and can't be translated.


Use Google Chrome as it has a built-in translator that will help a lot. Go to the Sign Up page directly or with the link at the top of the page. Fill out new account form. Select first payment type for credit card.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Jado and I think TAKA are wearing Honma wristbands tonight. :flair


----------



## The RainMaker

Nice little opener. Probably could have went a little longer but meh.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Butterfly Lock for the win!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

TACOS is going to win the NJ Cup! It's his year!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

It's time for high pitched Japanese female voices screaming:

KEEEENYYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Moto

LOL at Kenny yelling "I'm cheating!" to the camera.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Finlay looks like a cross between Devitt and Kassius Ohno. Still a fucking great performer tho.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

DA UNDABOSS getting the W ahead of the NJ Cup.


----------



## The RainMaker

Bout time Fale picked up a win.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Random Instagram Model #44


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Roppongi

Roppongi Vice!

Roppongi


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Here's Miho's Insta for you thirsty fucks

:mj


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

https://rockyromero.bandcamp.com/


----------



## The RainMaker

The Roppongi Vice theme remix is too lit.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Taichi is Champion. Life has no meaning.


----------



## Moto

Mimi is a pretty good valet.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Gedo & Jadoberg as next contenders confirmed.


----------



## Moto

OMG!!!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

ZSJ in Suzuki-Gun?!


----------



## Moto

Everyone thought he was in CHAOS but ZSJ is part of Suzuki-Gun. WOW.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## The RainMaker

Roppongi lost to those fuckers? Jeez.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Hey, better than ZSJ joining Bullet Club but dayum!


----------



## Moto

I can't decide what I don't like more: Roppongi Vice losing or that Jado and Gedo seem to be the next ones in line for the titles.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Everybody should follow Kojima's Twitter. It's amazing.


----------



## maxninepower

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838710977952567296
Wow this's really interesting!


----------



## The RainMaker

Suzuki Gun goin over biggg.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Cozy about to win the tag belts for his fallen friend in Honma and for bread too!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I think it was last year's G1 when Tenzan and Ishii had an awesome match.


----------



## NastyYaffa

MiSu & ZSJ on the same team kada

Would've liked to see Shibata continue his epic reign, but I am happy that Zack got to have such an impressive debut.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

KOKESHI!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

TENCOZY ARE CHAMPS ONCE AGAIN!!!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

>INB4 NJPW books Nakanishi to go over Okada and become IWGP Heavyweight Champ


----------



## Moto

I really wish Tanahashi would go back to his old theme.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

GO ASS


----------



## The RainMaker

Gedo full on swapping gold tonight. Taguchi goin over? Nahhhh.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

HERE COMES DA MVP!! GO LOS!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

He's not the Ace anymore Kevin!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Elgin vs. SANADA would be make for an awesome match down the line.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Naito being pissed off that Corino is gone makes me laugh. Cyrus also seems a lot more comfortable in his role tonight too.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

LIJ looking strong heading into the New Japan Cup.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Corey said:


> Show starts at 7 PM in Japan so I believe that makes it 10 AM London time. You're in the UK right?


Sure am! Only just got up as I was up until 5am with Fastlane and got work in a couple of hours. Think I missed like the first three hours of the show but it seems I've only missed one match I was interested in in that time so I'm gonna go watch Sabre Jr. v Shibata now.


----------



## Moto

This match is going to be good.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Time to watch Takahashi kill himself.


----------



## Moto

Taguchi has stopped playing games.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Man that looked rough.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

This crowd is great.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

***3/4 For that match. One of the best Taguchi matches I've seen.


----------



## Moto

Kushida wants his rematch and he said that he wants to avenge Taguchi. Here for it.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Main evento!!!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## The RainMaker

Rainmaka! said:


>


Sexy.






































No ****.










Maybe.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I am loving this new kid Tiger Mask W. He's gonna be a golden star someday.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

DARKNESS DRIVA!!!


----------



## Moto

I want Tiger Mask W to win this!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Holy shit, this is incredible!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

TOP ROPE TIGER DRIVER


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

TOP 10 ANIME DEATH SCENES.


----------



## The RainMaker

Who won?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Those last 5 minutes>>>>>>>All of Fastlane x1000. The Tiger is strong in defeat.


----------



## Moto

Not happy with the result but great match nonetheless.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Here's to another 45 years of New Japan Pro Wrestling. Hopefully with no more Dark Times. kada


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Okada continuing to solidify himself as a G.O.A.T in the making by pulling a ****3/4 match out of a TIGER. Speaking of that Tiger, he's a star with a golden future ahead of him. 


The RainMaker said:


> Sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No ****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Just finished watching the 45th Anniversary Show. Watched three matches from it, not interested in all the tag matches which pad out the show. 

Started with what I believe is Zack Sabre Jr.’s NJPW debut and a title match no less. Although he’s challenging for RPW’s title not one from NJPW. I love the way Sabre Jr. came down to the ring wearing both of his titles. 

The match itself was pretty fascinating, a great debut for Sabre Jr. Both are silky smooth, lightning fast both can stiff the shit out of you or surprise you with technical acumen but both sort of have styles which either cancel out or play into the hands of the other. You’ve got Sabre Jr. who can pretty much escape and counter anything into crazy fucking submission moves so he isn’t the kind of person Shibata can just go in and stiff the shit out of until they can’t fight back anymore but then Shibata seems to need to take a certain amount of punishment before he can really switch on and take a match seriously, so in a weird way the torture chamber Sabre Jr. turns this match into might actually be exactly what Shibata wants. Which may explain why he put that bullseye on his shoulder and egged Sabre Jr. to keep attacking it. 

That finish too, loved it. Making Sabre Jr. part of Suzuki-Gun is probably the best thing to happen to the stable since they debuted. Weird they buried them so quickly and now seem to be trying to rebuild them all over again, what was the point? Also it was funny how much Sabre Jr. struggled with all his belts. 

Next up Taguchi v Takahashi for the Junior Title and it was another fantastic title match, arguably better than Sabre Jr.’s match against Shibata but there wasn’t that much in it for me, both matches had quite long “feeling out” periods before settling into a really entertaining rhythm. That seems to be the case with most of NJPW’s matches. At least the bigger ones.

Watching recent NJPW history in the background I found myself really becoming a fan of Taguchi, I like how he’s that crap comic relief gimmick everyone hates in wrestling yet underneath all of that he’s actually totally badass and when he decides he needs to turn it on he really kicks some ass. The contrast of the two sides of his coin makes for some really impactful viewing and its funny that even after all these years, people still seem to underestimate him, they don’t quite take him seriously and he punishes them for it. 

Don’t really know much about Takahashi but between this match and his match against Dragon Lee, the kid has really opened my eyes. He’s so fast, so innovative and he sells great. 

I do think its a shame Taguchi didn’t go over but what a performance from the man, take a bow. NJPW has a tendency to really bury guys in matches like this but I think Taguchi really came out of this looking good, even in defeat. He took a huge amount of punishment early on, turned it around and came so close so many times but Takahashi refused to give up and Taguchi succumbed to the accumulation of damage first. I’m okay with that. 

Then finally Tiger Mask W v Okada. No title on the line this time but Okada is now back up to full strength again. Not the best match of the night but it was still a solid spectacle until the end. I love the way it just broke down into an all out fight, NJPW do that so well as they let their guys work so stiff. Tiger Mask W really kept the match alive, kept it flowing. I’m really growing to hate Okada though, he no sells like an early Sabre Jr. and the fact that he survived the Tiger Bomb and then the Super Tiger Bomb despite all the punishment he took was Goldberg levels of stupid. I know that it took like four Rainmakers and a whole bag of punishment to put Tiger Mask W down but it was still really stupid in my mind. Basically like the end of all of Okada’s matches.

Also what was that the commentators were talking about, a show tomorrow, what show?


----------



## Corey

Holy hell, a bunch of title changes today. Kanemaru & Taichi winning the Jr. Tag Titles is whatever. Jado & Gedo coming out to challenge is pretty much a repeat of NOAH isn't it? Meh. Did not expect Sabre to beat Shibata at all, but if Zack's gonna be full heel with SuzukiGun then I LOVE it. He's a much better natural heel imo because he's so god damn cocky with all the submissions and I wanna hate him. :lol PWG & now New Japan have made the right call.

Did not expect TenCozy to win the belts and I imagine it's some sort of feel good moment towards Honma. Can we get them vs. War Machine? That sounds great.

KUSHIDA still in the juniors division huh? Well damn. Maybe he loses and decides to move up in weight. I'd like Takahashi to have a long reign on top with LOS, probably lose it to Ospreay later in the year.

@Pizzamorg there's another show tomorrow apart of the Anniversary celebration but no card has been announced for it yet. I'm guessing a bunch of tags.


----------



## TD Stinger

Some good news about Honma:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838676083687866368


----------



## JC00

Naito is such a cool badass


----------



## BornBad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838713929627025413

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838737350544891907
Missed the show cause he was at work but saw the main event and it was fucking awesome once again.

Now i'm just waiting for Omega vs Tiger Mask W to happen :banderas


----------



## El Dandy

I don't really care for ZSJ, but putting him with SuzukiGun was possibly the best thing they could've done.

Gives the group a much needed jolt. They still need that #2 native HW, tho.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Favorite pro wrestling moment of 2017 so far.


----------



## The High King

Not really surprised suzuki gun won the IWGP lightweight straps
more surprised the old guys of ten cozy were given the belts but glad toru yano was the one eating the pin.
ZSJ against Shibata was great and enjoyed the end with him joining Suzuki Gun
Bad Luck Fale is hopeless and will always be hopeless
LIJ work superb as a team
Hiromu against Taguchi was a good bout and Hiromu wont have a long career at this rate
Ibushi is great but lose the stupid mask


----------



## El Dandy

that reminds me, it's about that time of year for a Fale singles run.


----------



## Corey

El Dandy said:


> that reminds me, it's about that time of year for a Fale singles run.


Let's hope that would result in a match with Goto instead of another with Okada.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Hot take: Fale's singles match vs. Okada from last year's Destruction in Hiroshima show was Okada's 3rd best singles match that year & it was also better than Okada's matches vs. Omega & Ibushi this year.

Gimme that Fale singles run. :side:


----------



## Corey

NastyYaffa said:


> Hot take: Fale's singles match vs. Okada from last year's Destruction in Hiroshima show


Still don't understand why that wasn't a title match. :lol


----------



## El Dandy

NastyYaffa said:


> Hot take: Fale's singles match vs. Okada from last year's Destruction in Hiroshima show was Okada's 3rd best singles match that year & it was also better than Okada's matches vs. Omega & Ibushi this year.
> 
> Gimme that Fale singles run. :side:


You're not wrong tbh.

When he's with Okada and Tanahashi (and probably Shibata; iirc he had a good match with Shibata a few G1's ago) he looks like a legit top big man.


----------



## Rave Bunny

Literally saw the rest of New Japan’s show right now… Fell asleep last night during the Kenny Omega/Jushin “Thunder” Liger match. 

WWE’s Fastlane really made me depressed so it’s nice that NJPW came out with a show last night. Here’s what I thought of it:

- MiSu is simply an incredible “Heel” and was awesome in-ring as usual, despite the loss.

- Bullet Club picks up the victory (yay!) against the likes of Liger, Nagata, etc. I much rather see Omega in a singles match as opposed to these multi-man tag team matches but I can’t complain.

- Wow, ZSJ is a Suzuki-gun member now!? Plus, a win over Shibata? :LIGHTS Loved ZSJ and Shibata’s chemistry together ever since their match in RevPro. And, ZSJ also walked out with both the EVOLVE and PWG World Titles. :aj3

- LIJ picks up the victory! Yes! Tanahashi/EVIL and Elgin/SANADA both provided nice exchanges and in-ring sequences. Loved BUSHI and Naito too!

- And, Okada v. Ibushi… Killed the entire Fastlane 2017 PPV. Jeez… What a match! MOTY contender, maybe?

Overall, I loved New Japan’s show *MUCH MORE* than Fastlane 2017. Should that even be a question? By the way… Is anyone getting sick of Okada or is it just me? :confused


----------



## Zatiel

Yeah I'm so tired of Okada giving me amazing matches every month. God he's just the worst.


----------



## The RainMaker

Rave Bunny said:


> Is anyone getting sick of Okada or is it just me? :confused


You take that back, BLASPHEMY.


----------



## Mordecay

Well, I watched the final 2 matches of the 45th anniversary show, both better than anything in Fastlane.

Big match Taguchi doing it again, pretty good match against Takahashi, a lot of ass offense at the beggining but once he got serious it was got better

And the Tiger Mask W against Okada was really good as well, although Okada kicking out of the super Tiger Bomb was bullshit I must say.


----------



## Ham and Egger

So is Ibushi back full time or what?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Double post.


----------



## maxninepower

Ham and Egger said:


> So is Ibushi back full time or what?


Nah Ibushi working as a freelance.


----------



## maxninepower

Lol shibata


----------



## The RainMaker

Korakuen looks way more packed than it was for the Honor Rising shows.


----------



## Moto

ZSJ pinning Goto. Well then.


----------



## El Dandy

Nagata in for Honma for the NJC


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Enjoyed 45th anniversary. Nothing spectacular but Hiromu vs Taguchi and Okada vs Tiger Mask W (whoever he is) both delivered. 

I was a little miffed about the jr tag titles switching but they switch them so often and considering what happened later it kind of made sense.

I really think Sabre Jr looked at home in NJPW. Glad he's sticking around.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Sabre pinned Goto on Night 2?! Nagata is Honma's replacement in the NJ Cup?! Oh boy, lots of good things coming.


----------



## maxninepower

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839095405820293120
Lol bullet club.


----------



## The High King

Another good show this norning.
ZSJ pinning Goto getting most of the headlines.
Shibata and Suzuki was great yet again


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

maxninepower said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839095405820293120
> Lol bullet club.


:grin2:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## The RainMaker

The last two matches of the day 2 show were quite good.


----------



## V-Trigger

Man ZSJ is getting over in NJPW.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

New Japan teams with Bad Luck Fale's Dojo


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

BrotherNero said:


> Man ZSJ is getting over in NJPW.


The way they were gasping at his escapes and reversals was awesome. Never saw his NOAH work. Did their fans make those noises?


----------



## Genking48

Dragon Gate results
credit: iheartdg.com


> *GLORIOUS GATE
> 03/08/2017
> Tokyo, Korakuen Hall
> 1850 Attendance*
> *1. *Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!, Jimmy K-ness J.K.S.{W}, Jimmy Kanda, Shachihoko BOY (6:08 Hikari no Wa) Yosuke♡Santa Maria{L}, Yuki Yoshioka, Katsumi Takashima, Draztik Boy
> *2. *“Hollywood” Stalker Ichikawa 2017 Tokyo Finale: Don Fujii (0:27 Elbow Drop) “Hollywood” Stalker Ichikawa
> *2b.* Don Fujii (2:59 Pinned after failed Ina Bauer German Suplex) “Hollywood” Stalker Ichikawa
> *3. *Jimmy Kagetora (9:39 Gurumakakari) Ben-K
> *4. *Kzy, Flamita (13:53 Impact) Jimmy Susumu, Ryo “Jimmy” Saito{L}
> *5. *YAMATO, BxB Hulk{W} (13:16 First Flash) Masaaki Mochizuki, Big R Shimizu{L}
> *6. *Over Generation with Doi vs. Verserk Headhunting Match: CIMA, Dragon Kid, Eita, Takehiro Yamamura{W}, Naruki Doi (27:51 Stardust Press) Shingo Takagi, T-Hawk, Cyber Kong, El Lindaman, Punch Tominaga{L}
> _*The winning team will earn the right to recruit away a member of the losing team_
> 
> Kzy said that even though he failed in his attempts on the Twin Gate, he wasn’t giving up. He is in the best shape of his life and will make create his own opportunities. As the roster grows, getting a favorable & regular position gets increasingly difficult. He can see youngsters who want their chance to shine and create their own opportunities. Wrestlers like Takashima, Yoshioka, & Ben-K. Shouldn’t they be given more chances? Surely the fans want to see what they are capable of. That brings him to the Jimmyz. They’ve been together a long time. Maybe they have gotten a bit too comfortable and complacent in their roles. He used to think that as long as he had a cushy spot, that was enough. Not anymore. Dragon Gate has no place for lazy fighters. He was making it his goal to create excitement and motivation. He invited Takashima and Yoshioka into the ring. Yoshioka said he was hungry for more matches. Takashima doesn’t care who he fights, he just wants to compete more. Kzy could feel their drive. Could the Jimmyz feel it all the way over in their cozy little corner? Saito took offense. The Jimmyz were longtime Triangle Gate champions until last week. Before they could get a rematch with Verserk, Doi & his team jumped in and took the next title match. They were pissed off that they got beaten and had no chance to respond. He was going to respond now. Whoever wins that Triangle Gate match, whether it be Verserk or the challenger team, they would have to face the Jimmyz team of Horiguchi, Susumu, & Saito at the April Korakuen. Kagetora heard the appeal from Yoshioka & Takashima. There were 3 Jimmyz left. If Kzy and his young boys wanted to fight, they could have it. Kanda was looking forward to beating them up. K-ness said he wasn’t finish yet, and he would prove that in their match. GM Yagi made both matches official for next month.
> 
> Yamamura and T-Hawk continued brawling after the main event, until they were separated.
> By winning the main event, Over Generation earned the right to recruit a member of Verserk. The great Verserk crusher Cyber Kong was himself crushed, so he wasn’t here. That is fine because they didn’t want him anyway. CIMA ran through the options. Shingo Takagi. It was probably time for him to change that stupid hairstyle and get some new ring gear. But having him around wouldn’t be fun. He passed on him. T-Hawk. He is new generation so he would fit that requirement. But, given his relationship with Yamamura it probably wouldn’t be a good idea. “brother” YASSHI. In all these years, CIMA has never teamed together with him. He likes it that way, and he is sure YASSHI feels the same. No one wants to see it, either. Pass. That leaves…..Mondai Ryu. Yes, really. They were selecting Mondai Ryu. He refused. He wasn’t in the match. This had nothing to do with him. He wasn’t going to join their stupid unit. CIMA noted that he was smiling. If this was such a bad thing, why was he so happy looking? Mondai Ryu continued to refuse. CIMA told him he was a reasonable man, so he would give him two choices. He was free to choose whichever path he wanted. Path A is Over Generation. Path B, he can join Fujii Heya at the lowest rank! Mondai Ryu was appalled at the idea of having to team with an old fucker like Don Fujii so he picked Over Generation.
> T-Hawk wasn’t sad to hiss him go. Him being gone is probably an overall gain for Verserk. Enjoy your new home. On to more important business. YAMAMURA! If he wants to pick a fight with him, bring it on. T-Hawk lives to punish punks like him. They can settle this and go 1 on 1. Yamamura said he sure talked a lot for someone who just got beaten. T-Hawk, Takagi, Verserk. Bunch of bitchy little girls.
> They agreed to a singles match for the April Korakuen.
> Next was El Lindaman. He told Yamamura he would get a firsthand lesson in the law of the jungle next month from T-Hawk. He wanted CIMA. CIMA is a horrible role model, if a punk like Yamamura is an example of his leadership. He left OG because of CIMA. Punch left OG. They were flourishing now in Verserk. So, CK-1 are Twin Gate champions. What does that mean for Osaka06? Punch told Gamma to get in the ring and fight. CIMA admitted he maybe did a bad job with those two. He reminded them that it was them who injured Gamma in the first place with their weapon use. He had surgery and was still rehabbing. If they wanted a fight they take their pick from the uncrowned Brave Gate champion Eita or Dragon Kid. Punch continued to insist on Gamma until he got in the ring and struck Punch with his cane. His left arm hasn’t fully healed from the surgery, but his right arm is fine. That is all he would need to take out Punch and Lindaman.
> Osaka06 vs. Lindaman & Punch was set for the April Korakuen.
> 
> Doi had gotten tired of standing around during this exceedingly long ordeal and was making his way backstage when CIMA called him back to the ring. He lead a Na-Ru-Ki! chant. Doi complained about how long all this was. He had been standing around forever! CIMA thanked him for helping out OG in their time of need. All the members bowed to him. Doi was embarrassed by this. Why did he still need to be here? Mondai Ryu? What?! None of his business anyway. After all, he was waiting for Yoshino! Waiting faithfully for Yoshino! He also has an important title match coming up in Wakayama. Next time the Korakuen Hall fans saw him, he would be Triangle Gate champion. CIMA asked about Kotoka. Doi blew that off. CIMA reminded him that Kotoka was probably watching this. Doi knows he is watching, but…that whole DoiYoshiKotoka thing. Nah. DoiYoshi is DoiYoshi. No room for Kotoka. They exchanged further pleasantries and Doi left.
> 
> CIMA called Mondai Ryu into the ring. He wanted to explain why they selected him. CIMA admitted that he has probably kicked the crap out of him more than anyone. He couldn’t help it. It is so much fun. That it was Mondai Ryu is famous for. But there was one incident about a year ago where CIMA kicked the crap out of him that stands out more than any other, right? That incident is why Mondai Ryu was drafted to Over Generation. 8 or 9 years ago, CIMA had a hernia in his neck. He couldn’t move his left side. CIMA then revealed that Mondai Ryu has a similar neck injury. Dragon Gate is a fantasy based on reality. Mondai Ryu’s neck injury is reality. However, he is Mondai Ryu. Having him in the ring was necessary. CIMA asked him to explain his situation.
> Last year, he was dropped on his head. He suffered the same injury CIMA had, and he wasn’t able to move. The doctor told him he couldn’t wrestle anymore. He considered surgery and other options that could end his career. He chose to work through it, but the condition hasn’t improved. He gets numbness in his arms and he has lost a lot of strength. He was ready to retire. Then, a few days ago, his sister had a baby. The problem child of the Kimata Family was now an uncle to the first grandchild of the Kimata Family. Whenever he looks at the newborn, it gives him the resolve to return to the ring. Maybe, somewhere, there was someone who looks forward to his matches. Even if there is only that one fan, for their sake he won’t give up. It may take awhile, so don’t forget Mondai Ryu while his neck heals and he prepares for his comeback.
> CIMA told him that his niece and the Mondai Ryu fans around the world would be waiting for his comeback. When he does, Over Generation will also be waiting for him. If he needs help or advice, any of them will be there to help. It will be hard. If he needs to start with one of those pink dumbbells they sell for women then so be it. But for the sake of his niece and making her into a Mondai Ryu fan he can do it. He asked him to give the closing speech.
> Mondai Ryu was taken aback. He has never done this and has no idea how to do it. He has one thing to see those in attendance, and those watching live around the world. He vowed to recover from this setback and return to the ring. He was a shitty wrestler, but he was an unforgettable wrestler. He will see everyone soon. Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa naaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!












Really need a Mondai smiley


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

G1 USA website launched, details coming soon! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## hgr423

Why do some Japanese people wear surgical masks at wrestling shows? I was paying attention to see if they only wear them during the gaijin matches, but that doesn't appear to be the case so there must be another reason.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

hgr423 said:


> Why do some Japanese people wear surgical masks at wrestling shows? I was paying attention to see if they only wear them during the gaijin matches, but that doesn't appear to be the case so there must be another reason.


Some are germaphobes, some people use them because some places are cold and wish to be warm, and some use them because they look "cool" (I've seen a few that are fashionable) or just don't want to be bothered.

God, I said "some" way too much lol.


----------



## Dead Seabed

hgr423 said:


> Why do some Japanese people wear surgical masks at wrestling shows? I was paying attention to see if they only wear them during the gaijin matches, but that doesn't appear to be the case so there must be another reason.


https://qz.com/299003/a-quick-history-of-why-asians-wear-surgical-masks-in-public/

tl;dr so they don't transmit their germs when sick


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I got Tanahashi, Nagata, Elgin, and Tonga going over tonight.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Yano is the uncrowned Ace. This is his year!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Unedited Funky Weapon theme. HWWWOOOOOOOW.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Can't wait for the return of serious pants Kenny tomorrow! He's gonna need them because he's got Ishii.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Damn Kenny just cleaned my boy TACOS.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Predictably, LIJ are over as fuck.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Ahhhh shit it's been a while since Shibata and Naito were in the same match together. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Moto

Looks like it's going to be Naito vs Juice soon.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

TACOS eats the pin from Kenny Omega but SANADA gets the submission W. A sign?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

GOATKADA :mark: kada


----------



## Moto

SANADA has been winning a lot lately. HMMM.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Can't wait to watch Goto vs. Iizuka down the line.............................................................................Said no one ever.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Moto said:


> SANADA has been winning a lot lately. HMMM.


I could totally see an Elgin/SANADA final or a Tanahashi/SANADA final.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

That wasn't his best Rainmaker. Not that it needed to be in a TAG match for TAICHI.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

It's







time


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Tournament matches are about to begin!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

No Blue Justice theme. No theme period. :hogan


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Is there a Tanga Roa swear ticker?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Roa is the happiest BC member.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Blue Justice over Roa! **1/4


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Expecting Tonga to win but NEVER count out YTR in these situations. IF Tonga loses, Fale has to be going over Elgin.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

YANO=DA GOAT


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

This is like a better Strowman/Reigns.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

A SHITLOAD OF PEOPLE PICKED ELGIN TO WIN THE WHOLE TOURNAMENT. Boy, does this change things!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

EVIL WINS! 1-3. Well, my bracket is fucked. EVIL/Omega final?

Oh and **** for that main event.


----------



## Rave Bunny

Truly an unpredictable show last night! :cozy

- Jushin "Thunder" Liger (GOAT) has one of the best theme songs of all time.

- Omega wins with his "V-Trigger + OWA" combo. A great match to hype up Omega v. Ishii for later tonight!

- SANADA picks up the victory for LIJ instead of Naito!? Plus, that Shibata/SANADA sequence. :mark: I think 2017 will be SANADA's year!

- MiSu is still an asshole (as always). :beckylol After Okada's win last night... It seems as if the both of them (MiSu/Okada) aren't quite done with each other yet.

- The Nagata match made me miss Honma even more... Fell asleep through this match, I can't lie. :uhoh

- Fale beat Elgin!? Okay, I honestly did not see that coming... BC looks incredible so far!

- EVIL went over Tanahashi! YAY! Jeez... That was totally unexpected. EVIL is really starting to improve a lot in-ring, just started to realize it after his match with Naito (G1 Climax 26). And, "Heel" Tanahashi coming soon? Overall, that was an amazing match! ******

I noticed last night that Tanahashi's Kryptonite is LIJ, ever since his losses to Naito (WK 11), SANADA (G1 Climax 26), and EVIL (NJC 2017). Not sure if either BUSHI or Takahashi beat Tanahashi though...

LOL @Rainmaka! for that "Mauro Ranallo-like" commentary on this thread last night. :aj3


----------



## maxninepower

hgr423 said:


> Why do some Japanese people wear surgical masks at wrestling shows? I was paying attention to see if they only wear them during the gaijin matches, but that doesn't appear to be the case so there must be another reason.


Fashion.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Any of the first round matches from today worth checking out? Don't really care much about any one involved in these ones on paper.


----------



## Corey

Pizzamorg said:


> Any of the first round matches from today worth checking out? Don't really care much about any one involved in these ones on paper.


I'm seeing **** ratings across the board for Tanahashi/EVIL but everything else is low as dirt.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Well I guess I'll be skipping this show then and see what tomorrow brings, which has the much better collection of Cup matches.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Rave Bunny said:


> Truly an unpredictable show last night! :cozy
> 
> - Jushin "Thunder" Liger (GOAT) has one of the best theme songs of all time.
> 
> - Omega wins with his "V-Trigger + OWA" combo. A great match to hype up Omega v. Ishii for later tonight!
> 
> - SANADA picks up the victory for LIJ instead of Naito!? Plus, that Shibata/SANADA sequence. :mark: I think 2017 will be SANADA's year!
> 
> - MiSu is still an asshole (as always). :beckylol After Okada's win last night... It seems as if the both of them (MiSu/Okada) aren't quite done with each other yet.
> 
> - The Nagata match made me miss Honma even more... Fell asleep through this match, I can't lie. :uhoh
> 
> - Fale beat Elgin!? Okay, I honestly did not see that coming... BC looks incredible so far!
> 
> - EVIL went over Tanahashi! YAY! Jeez... That was totally unexpected. EVIL is really starting to improve a lot in-ring, just started to realize it after his match with Naito (G1 Climax 26). And, "Heel" Tanahashi coming soon? Overall, that was an amazing match! ******
> 
> I noticed last night that Tanahashi's Kryptonite is LIJ, ever since his losses to Naito (WK 11), SANADA (G1 Climax 26), and EVIL (NJC 2017). Not sure if either BUSHI or Takahashi beat Tanahashi though...
> 
> LOL @Rainmaka! for that "Mauro Ranallo-like" commentary on this thread last night. :aj3


Expect more tonight. If the Samurai Jack premiere/Wonder Woman trailer premiere don't kill me.


----------



## Rave Bunny

Rainmaka! said:


> Expect more tonight. If the Samurai Jack premiere/Wonder Woman trailer premiere don't kill me.


This will literally be me for tonight's card (Omega/Ishii, Shibata/Suzuki, Liger, Bullet Club, Los Ingobernables de Japon, & Suzuki-gun).









The new Wonder Woman trailer premiere for tonight. kada Miss Gal Gadot already killed me with the new poster.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Rave Bunny said:


> This will literally be me for tonight's card (Omega/Ishii, Shibata/Suzuki, Liger, Bullet Club, Los Ingobernables de Japon, & Suzuki-gun).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Wonder Woman trailer premiere for tonight. kada Miss Gal Gadot already killed me with the new poster.


That new poster is everything but I won't be on the same level of the Shibata/Suzuki murderfest


----------



## Flair Shot

New Japan Cup 2017 will be EVIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIL!!!


----------



## Mordecay

Does anyone knows the order of the matches? And aprox. at what time do the NJC matches start?


----------



## The High King

I expected the Evil win over Tanahashi the way NJPW were booking things and was a great match.
Was not expecting the Nagata win though and certainly not the useless Fale win over Elgin.
I skipped forward though the Toru Yano bout as always as his matches are the pits.
The Suzuki Gun tag match was entertaining as well.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Mordecay said:


> Does anyone knows the order of the matches? And aprox. at what time do the NJC matches start?


Last night's show was nearly 3 hours so I would expect them to start around 90 minutes into the event. 

I think it's gonna go:
Juice/Yujiro
TACOS/SANADA
Shibata/Suzuki
Omega/Ishii


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

I could easily see Juice or Yujiro getting a bye because I will be surprised if Suzuki or Shibata walk away from their match alive. I'm not apart of any pick ems but I had Yano, Elgin, EVIL, and Nagata winning their matches and of course, only one was wrong. Tonight, I'm going with:
Juice
SANDA
Suzuki
Ishii

As much as I'd love to see Kenny clean this entire field, I think they're holding off the Okada rematch til June.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

As I found out, I DID pick EVIL to go over Tanahashi.









My predictions are 2-2. As for tonight, I still don't know if I had Omega or Ishii going over.









So I'm going with:
Juice
Suzuki
SANADA
Omega


----------



## The Nuke

With the upsets I decided to go back and look at the brackets. It hit me that Gedo might be throwing a curve, and the winner might be going after Naito instead of Okada.

Which opens up possibilities of Evil, Juice, Nagata, Yoshi, Ishii, as all being winners. Sanada too? That would be something.

A block is a bit weak though, leaving only Fale, Evil, and Nagata as possible winners.

This whole thing could go any which way. Guess Gedo deserves major props for unpredictability.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The Nuke said:


> With the upsets I decided to go back and look at the brackets. It hit me that Gedo might be throwing a curve, and the winner might be going after Naito instead of Okada.
> 
> Which opens up possibilities of Evil, Juice, Nagata, Yoshi, Ishii, as all being winners. Sanada too? That would be something.
> 
> A block is a bit weak though, leaving only Fale, Evil, and Nagata as possible winners.
> 
> This whole thing could go any which way. Guess Gedo deserves major props for unpredictability.


DA JUICE WILL BE LET LOOSE!


----------



## Rave Bunny

I can see EVIL v. Omega/Suzuki in the NJC 2017 finals. However, for some reason... EVIL v. SANADA in the finals (because LIJ is the hottest thing right now in pro wrestling) could be a possibility too, purely just for shock value since Gedo has been unpredictable so far. :quite

My predictions for tonight are:

- Suzuki
- Juice
- Omega (MOTN)
- SANADA

I can't wait... Please just start already!


----------



## V-Trigger

Tonights card

wens3


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Ishii/Omega is the only other match I'm not sure on. Other than that, I feel more confident this time around. I came in last night's show 75% confident and left 15% but I feel......20% confident tonight.


----------



## Bland

If Suzuki beats Shibata, i can see Juice pulling off a suprise win. If they go for a shibata/Suzuki draw, then Juice gets a bye. 

For some strange reason im thinking we're getting Evil/Bad Luck Fale vs Yoshi Hashi final. Yoshi would beat Sanada in a suprise, then Omega (lose wouldnt heard omega to much) play underdog in the final. Can see Yoshi Hashi vs Naito for the IC at Genesis. 


With Suzuki he seems to have unfinished business with both shibata & okada. If he beats shibata today then perhaps he challenges Okada again but surely if he does, he'll win the title this time. 

Cant see Evil or Sanada winning as they are 6 man champions so hopefully they face either a bullet club or chaos trio at Genesis.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Staying up for this one! :mark: :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Tiger Mask 4 is at his best when he's making Young Boys humble.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The IRL version of No Country for Old Men.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The burial of Adam Cole's weight continues.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Fale's music is the music of my people.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Kushida split America's time with Daylight Savings. :hogan


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

EVERYTHING IS EVIL


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## SWITCHBLADE

It's







time .


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

>WYF the JUICE becoming loose because of BULLET BUNNY


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

SANDA advances in a really good match. ***1/2

Time for DEATH AND DESTRUCTION. I mean Shibata vs. Suzuki. :mark:


----------



## Insomnia

Aw, i missed Suzuki and Shibata's themes. :mj2


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Taichi attacking Shibata for taking his sexting gimmick.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Shibata wins :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

GODDAMN I think I had MiSu going over. Hell, I think a lot of people did.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## SWITCHBLADE

That was an Ishii-level chop Kenny just delivered to.....Well, Ishii.


----------



## Insomnia

Ishii E! :wtf


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

ISHIISTEINAAAAAAAA


----------



## Moto

They are trying to kill each other.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Ishii is trying to make Kenny stronger by removing his neck.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

HIS HEAD


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Predictably, this has lived up to the hype.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Omega discovering you can't hit the One Winged Angel on a being who has no neck.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

CROYT'S WRATH


----------



## Insomnia

Good match.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Welp, we just saw the match of the tournament. Un-fucking-believable.


----------



## BornBad

I did not expected that..


----------



## NastyYaffa

Shibata winning :mark: IS THIS THE YEAR LADS?!

Ishii winning :mark: I was 100% expecting Kenny to pick up the W, but this was a very pleasant surprise :mark:


----------



## Moto

Quarter finals are going to be interesting. I definitely want to see Ishii vs SANADA.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

_Juice/Yujiro-****

YOSHI/SANADA-****1/2*

Shibata/Suzuki-******

Ishii/Omega-*****3/4*
_

Also, >TFW you haven't hit the One Winged Angel in your last two singles matches


----------



## Bland

Would love to see Ishii win the Cup but wouldn't mind Shibata either. 

Ishii was the only guy to defeat Okada in the G1 to not face Okada again so winning NJ Cup to finally face Okada would be great. Although he's more likely to win IC of Naito so him vs Naito with Ishii becoming new IC champ would be awesome. Much better than my Yoshi Hashi prediction from this morning.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I knew it would be great but I didn't think Omega and Ishii would go above and beyond like they did. :rusev

That match now sits as my 4th favorite MOTY.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

I was never able to get into the star rating system but I have a alphabetical system and I gotta give Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii an A+. :clap :clap :clap :clap

So glad I stayed up for that but now I'm drained :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Oh what a difference a year makes. Last year's NJ Cup tour did 9,908 *total*. This year? 8,377 With just 6 more shows to go. Yet Big Dave thinks it's "worrying" because the Makabe Anniversary Show didn't sell out.


----------



## El Dandy

Omega lost?

:bjpenn

Pls let this be the year Shibata breaks his streak and finally wins a tournament.


----------



## Corey

Well damn, I didn't expect Ishii to win at all but I'm very glad that he did. I'm not convinced that the winner will set in stone be challenging Okada so I'd love to see him win and challenge Naito. Their match at Dontaku last year was one of my favorites. So underrated. It's really dumb that the 2nd round matches are all spaced out through 4 shows. We may get another Shibata/Ishii match and that could be a hoot.

The big NOAH/TNA show happened today. Nakajima retained over Shiozaki. Edwarda and Storm both won their singles matches.


----------



## BornBad

So Elgin, Tanahashi and Omega are all gone after the first round.... :rusev

I guess i should put some money on Shibita now.


----------



## Littbarski

Omega made a big mistake re-signing. He will be just a guy come October and won't have anywhere near the buzz or stroke he would have had in January.

Speaking of mistakes Suzuki must be wondering what he has done!


----------



## Pizzamorg

Watched New Japan Cup Day Two. 

I did like the unpredictability of it all. Basically all of the assumed main players of the tournament got eliminated in the first round which is really refreshing, usually when WWE does a tournament you can plot your whole way through it before its even started. At the same time though, time will tell whether the shock factor of it was really worth it as I dunno whether it’ll hurt the later matches to have all those guys not be a part of the tournament any more. 

I’m thinking with keeping the theme, Juice Robinson might be winning the tournament but personally I’m rooting for Shibata. He’s probably my MVP of 2017 so far, he’s had so many great matches already. I’d trust him with some NJPW gold after seeing all the incredible RPW Title defences he had this year with Matt Riddle, with Ospreay and with Zack Sabre Jr.

Speaking about the matches, both the Robinson/Takahashi and Suzuki/Shibata matches just felt like they were… missing something. 

In the case of Robinson/Takahashi while it was a perfectly solid match I dunno… it just felt like very workman like, like they were just going through the motions and neither man was particularly invested. 

In the case of Suzuki/Shibata I dunno it just seemed to lack the bite, intensity and fire we all wanted and expected. I expected it to be a brutal, leave your soul in the ring kind of affair where both men end the match in broken pieces with one definitively going over the other. Instead it was mostly this surprisingly restrained and overlong slugfest of limp forearms for what felt like nine straight hours. Also I get the necessity of it but I could have done without all the fucking around outside the ring and goofy ref antics, especially when Suzuki used a water bottle as a weapon, so dumb. Shibata won anyway so what was the point of this segment? Just to pad out the match? But why? It is a shame as when the two guys walked in it was electric, the intensity of all it but it just dissipated as the match overstayed its welcome. 

SANADA/YOSHI-HASHI felt really scrappy to me but then I went into this with no investment in either man as I had no idea who either man was, maybe it would have been better if I did.

The Main Event though, Omega/Ishii, knocked it out of the park it has to be said. This match had the pace, intensity and physicality that I wanted from Shibata/Suzuki which is perhaps why that match played out like it did??? Never seen one of Ishii’s matches before but either Omega elevated him to the next level or Ishii can really work. 

When is the next round?


----------



## Flair Shot

Pizzamorg said:


> Watched New Japan Cup Day Two.
> 
> *either Omega elevated him to the next level or Ishii can really work. *


No, Ishii can really work. He is widely regarded as one of the best in the world for the past few years.

Ishii vs. Omega :clap Not much else to say about that one. Incredible match.


----------



## Pizzamorg

RKO361 said:


> No, Ishii can really work. He is widely regarded as one of the best in the world for the past few years.
> 
> Ishii vs. Omega :clap Not much else to say about that one. Incredible match.


I need to hunt down some of those old matches then! Never really heard of him before if I can be honest and he doesn't look like he can work like he actually can. Hopefully we end up with a Shibata/Ishii match down the line of the tournament.


----------



## Corey

Pizzamorg said:


> When is the next round?


New Japan Pro Wrestling “KIZNA- Presents NEW JAPAN CUP 2017”, 3/13/2017 [Mon] 18:30 @ Fukui Prefecture Industrial Hall
() NEW JAPAN CUP 2nd Round Match: Yuji Nagata vs. EVIL

New Japan Pro Wrestling “KIZNA- Presents NEW JAPAN CUP 2017”, 3/14/2017 [Tue] 18:30 @ Shiga Prefectural Cultural Industrial Hall
() NEW JAPAN CUP 2nd Round Match: Toru Yano vs. Bad Luck Fale

New Japan Pro Wrestling “KIZNA- Presents NEW JAPAN CUP 2017”, 3/15/2017 [Wed] 18:30 @ Matsumoto Hira-koiki Koen Taiikukan in Nagano
() NEW JAPAN CUP 2nd Round Match: Katsuyori Shibata vs. Juice Robinson

New Japan Pro Wrestling “KIZNA- Presents NEW JAPAN CUP 2017”, 3/17/2017 [Fri] 19:00 @ Tokorozawa Citizen Gymnasium, Sub-Arena in Saitama
() NEW JAPAN CUP 2nd Round Match: Tomohiro Ishii vs. SANADA

New Japan Pro Wrestling “KIZNA- Presents NEW JAPAN CUP 2017”, 3/19/2017 [Sun] 15:00 @ Act City Hamamatsu in Shizuoka
() NEW JAPAN CUP Semi-final Round Match:
() NEW JAPAN CUP Semi-final Round Match:

New Japan Pro Wrestling “KIZNA- Presents NEW JAPAN CUP 2017”, 3/20/2017 [Mon] 15:00 @ Aore Nagaoka in Niigata
() NEW JAPAN CUP FINAL Match:


----------



## BornBad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840963339647819777
:nod


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Pizzamorg said:


> I need to hunt down some of those old matches then! Never really heard of him before if I can be honest and he doesn't look like he can work like he actually can. Hopefully we end up with a Shibata/Ishii match down the line of the tournament.


Ishii is one of those guys like Chris Hero who just shits out 4 star matches, Ishii vs Shibata has happened in the past (all excellent) and I hope Ishii wins the tournament, I have to see a rematch between him and Okada


----------



## Corey

Fale vs. Yano in a main event sounds putrid. Based on the way the brackets look from here, I'm guessing either a Shibata/Fale or Ishii/EVIL final. Shibata wins, he goes after Okada. Ishii wins, he goes for Naito.

Nothing on the left hand side of the bracket looks appealing in the slightest.


----------



## Flair Shot

Pizzamorg said:


> I need to hunt down some of those old matches then! Never really heard of him before if I can be honest and he doesn't look like he can work like he actually can. Hopefully we end up with a Shibata/Ishii match down the line of the tournament.


Just a few of the top of my head. If you can find it then i recommend vs. Okada from the G1 Climax last year. Day 13 i believe it was, vs. Naito @ Dontaku 2016, vs. Honma @ The New Beginning In Sendai 2015


----------



## TD Stinger

Didn’t care much at all about the first half of the bracket on Day 1 but Day 2 was great.

Juice vs. Yujiro was good for what it was. Was somewhat surprised that Yujiro took most of the match, at least I thought he did. They’re doing a good job of slowly but surely advancing Juice up the ranks.

Didn’t know what to expect from Sanada vs. Yoshi Hashi since I haven’t seen that much of either man in singles action. But they delivered a very solid match with some cool counters.

Shibata vs. Suzuki to me lived up to my hype and only wished it could have gone on longer. I hope to see more from them in the future.

And Omega vs. Ishii was great. Not much else I could add to it, lol.

Personally, I thought Shibata vs. Suzuki was the MOTN. Omega vs. Ishii was great as well, but also felt like it went on a little longer than it needed to, IMO.

Not that surprised that Omega lost. I’ve been thinking for awhile now that they would save Okada vs. Omega II for Dominion. Hopefully Shibata goes all the way. Would love to see him vs. either Okada or Naito. Although would be somewhat disappointed if he just went back to challenge Goto again.


----------



## Mordecay

Pizzamorg said:


> The Main Event though, Omega/Ishii, knocked it out of the park it has to be said. This match had the pace, intensity and physicality that I wanted from Shibata/Suzuki which is perhaps why that match played out like it did??? *Never seen one of Ishii’s matches before but either Omega elevated him to the next level or Ishii can really work. *


You can easily say that Ishii is the Cesaro of New Japan, underrated as all hell, he can produce great matches with almost anyone. His match against Shibata in WK10 was in my top 3 MOTY list and his match with Okada in the G1 last year was also amazing. Also, but this is just a personal opinion, he has one of the best theme songs in New Japan


----------



## Pizzamorg

RKO361 said:


> Just a few of the top of my head. If you can find it then i recommend vs. Okada from the G1 Climax last year. Day 13 i believe it was, vs. Naito @ Dontaku 2016, vs. Honma @ The New Beginning In Sendai 2015





ShadowSucks92 said:


> Ishii is one of those guys like Chris Hero who just shits out 4 star matches, Ishii vs Shibata has happened in the past (all excellent) and I hope Ishii wins the tournament, I have to see a rematch between him and Okada





Mordecay said:


> You can easily say that Ishii is the Cesaro of New Japan, underrated as all hell, he can produce great matches with almost anyone. His match against Shibata in WK10 was in my top 3 MOTY list and his match with Okada in the G1 last year was also amazing. Also, but this is just a personal opinion, he has one of the best theme songs in New Japan


Queuing these matches up as we speak.


----------



## Zatiel

I'll add another vote to the pro-Ishii camp. The guy is incredible at what he does, one of the best sellers and brawlers of all time. He's going to have a barn burner with Sanada, too.

"Loose Explosion" has to be the least flattering thing a wrestler has ever written on the ass of their pants. Jesus, Yoshi-Hashi.

Also, thank God that Shibata beat Suzuki. Suzuki dragged ass in that match, and multiple times had to be pulled up and into position for the next spot. The whole match had no sense of flow, usually because Suzuki would drag Shibata into arbitrarily changing the pace from brawling to holds to striking to throws to sleepers. If that's the best he can do with Shibata at this point, then thank God he didn't beat Okada for the title.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Now you mention it, maybe that is what Suzuki/Shibata missed... purpose. Like the weird thing about the match is nothing really happened in it. Just a lot of disconnected striking. Which can work but not when it's done as poorly as they were doing it there.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Zatiel said:


> I'll add another vote to the pro-Ishii camp. The guy is incredible at what he does, one of the best sellers and brawlers of all time. He's going to have a barn burner with Sanada, too.
> 
> "Loose Explosion" has to be the least flattering thing a wrestler has ever written on the ass of their pants. Jesus, Yoshi-Hashi.
> 
> Also, thank God that Shibata beat Suzuki. Suzuki dragged ass in that match, and multiple times had to be pulled up and into position for the next spot. The whole match had no sense of flow, usually because Suzuki would drag Shibata into arbitrarily changing the pace from brawling to holds to striking to throws to sleepers. If that's the best he can do with Shibata at this point, then thank God he didn't beat Okada for the title.


Suzuki was working his style. He is a shooter. This is what he does. Thought the match was great. It was a throw back match to 80s njpw. 

Don't diss the Boss, King of Pancrase, pleb.


----------



## Zatiel

"I'll do whatever and blow spots" is not a style. 90s Suzuki shits on 2010s Suzuki.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Did better today than yesterday. Hell, doing a bit better than expected.









MiSu let me down doe. :mj2


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Zatiel said:


> "I'll do whatever and blow spots" is not a style. 90s Suzuki shits on 2010s Suzuki.


What spots did he blow? He didn't blow shit. You guys are just, dorks.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Suzuki? Blowing spots? I must've watched an entirely different match. I saw Yujiro fuck up a SNAPMARE doe. :mj


----------



## Dead Seabed

Miguel De Juan said:


> What spots did he blow? He didn't blow shit. You guys are just, dorks.


For a while I thought Shibata was wrestling a sack of potatoes. It was a good match, but MiSu was a dead weight.


----------



## Rave Bunny

Last night's New Japan show was much better than their previous one (for obvious reasons). It was definitely worth the watch! :aj3

- I loved the appearances from Liger, Bullet Club, Tanahashi, Naito & the rest of Los Ingobernables de Japon, Okada, and Suzuki-gun to fill time for the undercard.

- What a match between SANADA/YOSH-HASHI... Nice to see SANADA pick up the victory here!

- Shibata went over MiSu? That was unexpected but I don't mind! That was a real stiff and physical match between the two. ******

- Omega v. Ishii was *MOTN* (easily). Ishii wins here but the "OWA" looks really protected now. I like it! And, that "German Suplex" that Omega took last night from that match. :uhoh Definitely worth watching! *****1/4*

After last night's show, I could see EVIL/SANADA or EVIL/SHIBATA in the finals for the NJC 2017 tournament.

@RKO361 You also listed the Ishii matches that I would've recommended as well to anyone unfamiliar with his work! 

By the way, everytime I see Ishii... He reminds me of this for some reason:


----------



## Sweggeh

Yeah, Shibata vs Suzuki was pretty disappointing.

In other news, does anyone think EVIL will win the tournament? I really like the guy, he has a great look and is really interesting. Him vs Okada or Goto would be great to see.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*I thought Suzuki/Shibata was a good match, but given the two guys involved, I was expecting a lot more. It felt like the two was just holding back & not going all out, like I expected. Who knows, maybe we haven't seen the last of these two against each other, & next time they'll go all out.

That being said, Ishii/Omega was incredible. Omega went all out & Ishii was awesome here. Easily one of the best matches this year.*


----------



## Corey

Sweggeh said:


> Yeah, Shibata vs Suzuki was pretty disappointing.
> 
> In other news, does anyone think EVIL will win the tournament? I really like the guy, he has a great look and is really interesting. Him vs Okada or Goto would be great to see.


Doesn't feel like the right time for EVIL, at least imo. Would seem really weird for Okada to have those superman performances and go over big names like Omega and Suzuki and then face... EVIL. He and Goto have had a bunch of matches already too so I'm not really tryin to see that one again. I think SANADA might be more primed to get the win, honestly.

Okada/Shibata (PLEASE)
Okada/Ishii (Ishii never got his title match after pinning Okada in the G1)
Okada/SANADA (they had a match somewhere last year that I really really liked)

Naito/Ishii 
Naito/Shibata (PLEASE x2)

The only ways I wanna see this go.


----------



## The High King

I loved the Ishii Omega bout and surprised Ishii got the win.
I wont bother like everyone giving a star rating or a grade either you love it or you dont.
The loss does not hurt Omega and his move still protected and he is still in the main picture anyway.

Suzuki against Shibata was decent but hardly expect Suzuki at his age to break his neck in a bout where he is losing to Shibata, and most likely Shibata then will be jobbed out to someone else.
Skipped the match Toru Tano in it.

Suzuki gun seriously need a heavyweight wrestler.
The have 4 lightweights in Taichi, kanemaru, taka and desperado, DBS and Archer are a tag so bad need someone else as ZSJ is another lightweight.


----------



## Mordecay

The High King said:


> I loved the Ishii Omega bout and surprised Ishii got the win.
> I wont bother like everyone giving a star rating or a grade either you love it or you dont.
> The loss does not hurt Omega and his move still protected and he is still in the main picture anyway.
> 
> Suzuki against Shibata was decent but hardly expect Suzuki at his age to break his neck in a bout where he is losing to Shibata, and most likely Shibata then will be jobbed out to someone else.
> Skipped the match Toru Tano in it.
> 
> Suzuki gun seriously need a heavyweight wrestler.
> The have 4 lightweights in Taichi, kanemaru, taka and desperado, DBS and Archer are a tag so bad need someone else as ZSJ is another lightweight.


I don't think Zack will wrestle the Jr heavyweight division and since Archer is injured, they might try to push DBS as a singles heavyweight


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

ISHII 141 SAYS I JUST STUNNED YOUR ASS


----------



## Stinger Fan

Well there goes my interest in the tournament lol I assume Shibata takes it


----------



## The High King

Is the Monday show being shown on NJPW World?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The High King said:


> Is the Monday show being shown on NJPW World?


Nope.


----------



## The High King

Rainmaka! said:


> Nope.


Thanks Rainmaka
So when is the next one we can get to view?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The High King said:


> Thanks Rainmaka
> So when is the next one we can get to view?


Next Sunday I think. Unless I'm far mistaken and there is a show tonight. :aj3


----------



## The High King

Rainmaka! said:


> Next Sunday I think. Unless I'm far mistaken and there is a show tonight. :aj3


That is what I meant earlier, the monday show, which is early monday morning for us here but still late sunday night in the USA

Cheers


----------



## The Nuke

I'm liking the unpredictability. Although in truth a lot of the time the cup is unpredictable. Yano took out Tanahashi after all in one.

Clearly the tournament is used to show case and hopefully make a few stars. Last year an obvious choice like Naito was chosen. This year all the obvious choices were eliminated.

Gedo is doing something different this year. My guess is that Shibata will most likely get the exit too.

Whoever the winner is will most likely challenge Naito. Not Okada. Which makes sense given that if Okada loses he belt it'll be in June against Omega most likely.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Do you guys watch Tiger Mask W here ? It's really f*cking good.


----------



## Lariatoh!

The Nuke said:


> I'm liking the unpredictability. Although in truth a lot of the time the cup is unpredictable. Yano took out Tanahashi after all in one.
> 
> Clearly the tournament is used to show case and hopefully make a few stars. Last year an obvious choice like Naito was chosen. This year all the obvious choices were eliminated.
> 
> Gedo is doing something different this year. My guess is that Shibata will most likely get the exit too.
> 
> Whoever the winner is will most likely challenge Naito. Not Okada. Which makes sense given that if Okada loses he belt it'll be in June against Omega most likely.


I'm actually sitting and waiting for Naito's next big promo where he will put down Chaos and Ishii and say something like "Ishii will go after me, because he won't wrestle his friend Okada. This is what makes Chaos weak. If Sanada or Evil win, I want them to face me because that will make LIJ even stronger!"

Something like that. It will be another dig at Okada and his golden boy run and this time he can include Chaos and Ishii...


----------



## The RainMaker

So ive been busy with work and missed the first two days. What matches should I seek out?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Japanese Jinder Mahal, Katsuya Kitamura, will make his debut tonight.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841140384814194688
This is the guy that was caught before joining NJPW. Sure that's not coincidental.....



The RainMaker said:


> So ive been busy with work and missed the first two days. What matches should I seek out?


The Night 1 main event with EVIL and Tanahashi was great and the Night 2 main event with Ishii and Omega will probably go down as one of the best matches of the year.


----------



## Moto

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Do you guys watch Tiger Mask W here ? It's really f*cking good.


I really like the series. I'm glad it got renewed and I hope they do more episodes after that.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Yeah it's a really good show.


----------



## The RainMaker

Rainmaka! said:


> Japanese Jinder Mahal, Katsuya Kitamura, will make his debut tonight.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841140384814194688
> This is the guy that was caught before joining NJPW. Sure that's not coincidental.....
> 
> 
> 
> The Night 1 main event with EVIL and Tanahashi was great and the Night 2 main event with Ishii and Omega will probably go down as one of the best matches of the year.


Thx babes.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The RainMaker said:


> Thx babes.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Rainmaka! said:


> Nope.


What so they aren't showing one of the rounds? Why?


----------



## The RainMaker

So I'm watching day 1 and there's no commentary at all. Is it supposed to be like this? I am disappoint.


----------



## The RainMaker

Okay, so I've read a lot online and most reviews have had total DISDAIN for the Nagata/Roa match. I didn't think it was that bad at all. It was not GOOD, but from the reviews I read, I was expecting WOAT stuff, and this was fine. **.


----------



## Flair Shot

The RainMaker said:


> So I'm watching day 1 and there's no commentary at all. Is it supposed to be like this? I am disappoint.


Samurai TV had the rights for that broadcast.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Omega vs Ishii :sodone

The thought that they might be going all in on Shibata now has me excited. Surely they're not doing it now, surely his destiny is to win the G1.


----------



## El Dandy

IMO I think the favorites are Shibata or Fale

As was said last week: it's about that time of year for a Fale push.


----------



## Corey

*NJPW 45th Anniversary Show 3/6/17*​
*RPW British Heavyweight Championship:* Shibata (c) vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - **** 3/4*

I honestly loved every second of this. The mat exchanges looked really great and Sabre didn't do any of the annoying shit that always bothers me. He was actually really good with the work on the arm and shoulder. Suzuki's interference helped their story and Sabre joining was a very nice surprise. I can't really think of enough reasons to give this a YES, but I definitely liked it a bunch. I'm liking these midcard matches with Shibata, but man I'm just waiting for him to go out there and just beat the fuck out of someone like I'm used to seeing. A lot of these matches have been carried by his opponent tbh.

*IWGP Tag Team Titles:* Ishi & Yano (c) vs. Kojima & Tenzan - **** 3/4*

This was great! Really surprised me. Ishii & Kojima were working their asses off trying to carry the weight of their partners. The early exchanges between the two were awesome and I loved how the whole beatdown segment on Kojima happened in the exposed turnbuckles. Finishing stretch was hot and the odes to Honma were perfectly done.

Tanahashi, Elgin, KUSHIDA, & Juice vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon - **** 1/4*

They've done this match 24 times but I decided to watch this one and it was pretty fun. Nothing but action.

*IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title:* Hiromu Takahashi (c) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi - **** 1/2*

Weird match for me. Lot of stuff I liked but a lot I thought could've been done better. The pacing just really felt off to me. The match was only 17 minutes but it felt like a lot longer. I liked the segment where Takahashi just started slapping him to essentially wake him up to say "hey man take this match seriously! quit using your ass" and then he stopped using his ass.  Takahashi constantly trying to fight out of the ankle lock was cool but Taguchi didn't really do anything to weaken the leg or ankle, he just kept trying to go for the hold. If some of the spots and transitions didn't look so sloppy and the pace had been picked up, I would've liked this a lot more. Still very good though.

Kazuchika Okada vs. Tiger Mask W - **** 3/4*

The first 15-20 minutes of this were great. Lots of good action and these two definitely had great chemistry. The last 7-10 minutes however felt like they went on FOREVER. Just too much downtime for me to rate it any higher. They presented Tiger Mask as a serious threat but I really didn't like that he took two straight Rainmakers and then popped up to hit a pele kick or whatever you wanna call it. I also just never thought whatsoever that Okada was gonna lose this match. The top rope tiger suplex is just another move for him to kick out of (one that took forever to set up btw ). Really good match, but it didn't need to go as long it did.


----------



## Flair Shot

Evil advanced over Nagata today.


----------



## volde

So Yano should go over Fale and Evil-Yano semi-finals?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I had EVIL going over Nagata. At this rate, we're looking at either an EVIL/Shibata final or an EVIL/Ishii final.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The RainMaker said:


> So I'm watching day 1 and there's no commentary at all. Is it supposed to be like this? I am disappoint.





Pizzamorg said:


> What so they aren't showing one of the rounds? Why?


Samurai TV has the rights to certain shows so some shows won't have commentary. It's the same with G1 but unlike the NJ Cup, all the events will be broadcast on World. The EVIL/Nagata bout will be uploaded today (if it hasn't already).


----------



## Mr. Socko

EVERYTHING IS EVIL wens3


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I've been so bi-polar on my own picks but I'm certain I had Elgin/Ishii as the final with Elgin going over so that's screwed but I will take an EVIL/Ishii final.


----------



## The High King

Rainmaka! said:


> The EVIL/Nagata bout will be uploaded today (if it hasn't already).


to NJPW World?
Is that a pay site or free to join as I cannot make head nor tail of it.


----------



## Zatiel

The High King said:


> to NJPW World?
> Is that a pay site or free to join as I cannot make head nor tail of it.


NJPW World is a pay site. It's NJPW's official website where they upload everything to be streamed, and livestream many events.

It's been worth every penny of my subscription.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The High King said:


> to NJPW World?
> Is that a pay site or free to join as I cannot make head nor tail of it.


Is this ironic? How are you not subbed to NJPW World?


----------



## The High King

Rainmaka! said:


> Is this ironic? How are you not subbed to NJPW World?


I watch it live on other streams like taima tv or download via torrents or catch up on other sites.


----------



## El Dandy

Mr. Socko said:


> EVERYTHING IS EVIL wens3


as one of WF's first EVIL marks, welcome to the EVIL train

:sundin


----------



## Sweggeh

EVIL is awesome. You can count me as on the EVIL hype train. I hope him or SANADA goes all the way in this cup.


----------



## flag sabbath

EVIL vs Nagata is up on dailymotion. It's a twin hard cam with no commentary. Fairly pedestrian, good-not-great match up. The crowd likes Nagata, but barely reacts to Evie Lou ***


----------



## V-Trigger

Evil is great but Sanada >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

flag sabbath said:


> EVIL vs Nagata is up on dailymotion. It's a twin hard cam with no commentary. Fairly pedestrian, good-not-great match up. The crowd likes Nagata, but barely reacts to Evie Lou ***


Just caught it now and you summed up my thoughts. A solid *** match but not worth actively seeking out.


----------



## Rave Bunny

EVIL/Shibata is my prediction for the NJC 2017 finals, even though I would much prefer EVIL/SANADA instead... Guess we shall wait and see. :aj3

On a side note... After a mediocre episode of Raw tonight, I rekindled my love for pro wrestling by watching these matches again (which I recommend to everyone, by the way!):

- Tanahashi v. MiSu at KOPW '12

- Styles v. MiSu at G1 Climax 24

- Omega v. Naito at G1 Climax 26

- Okada v. Marufuji at KOPW '16

Literally me right now after rewatching all of these New Japan matches...


----------



## flag sabbath

So it's Fale vs EVIL in semi final #1. Praying for an EVIL victory there. If Fale does make the final, there's only really Ishii who could be relied upon drag something memorable out of the big man.


----------



## Sweggeh

Could we see an EVIL vs SANADA final? And could the winner actually challenge Okada at Sakura Genesis?

Personally I'd like to see it. It could also be a good opportunity for some more character progression for Naito, seeing one of his disciples trying to be the one to overcome Okada instead of him. And it would be a good way for them to build up a new main event guy. Then again, they will probably just defend their 6 man titles at Sakura Genesis, and the main event will be Okada vs Ishii.

I wonder who Naito will defend his IC title against? Maybe Omega or Tanahashi? Or a rematch with Elgin?


----------



## volde

Winner might go after Naito. Ishii is technically in Chaos so it would make more sense to take belt from rival stable than from your own. On the other hand if I'm not mistaken Naito has said that he'd like to fight other LIJ members as this would make them stronger, in his opinion. So if Evil/Sanada/Ishii decided to go for Naito it would, more or less, make sense to me. 

Either way now I'd put my money on Naito vs Ishii.


----------



## Sweggeh

I just want EVIL and SANADA to get pushes tbh. Both them are cool af. Even their names are always written in all caps. 

SANADA also has the sickest mask/hair combo I have seen in some time, maybe ever. His hair just gets higher and higher every time I see him. He looks like some kind of zombie skeleton biker.


----------



## The High King

Fale winning is better than Yano but it is just the lesser of 2 evils excuse the pun.
Hopefully Evil against Sanada and the winner challenge Naito, that would throw up some new matches and make for a decent storyline


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

So EVIL/Ishii final then? I'm cool with that.


----------



## Corey

Just finished watching *Tanahashi vs. EVIL* and really enjoyed it. It feels like it's been FOREVER since Tanahashi's wrestled a singles match and it's really refreshing to see him get universal love from the audience. I don't feel like I see that in Okada's matches these days...  Anyway, thought it was interesting to see Tana get so frustrated by EVIL's antics that he had to resort to using them on his own and even throw the ref down in the process. The way the crowd would tense up every time they thought Tanahashi was about to lose was awesome. Felt a bit drawn out at times to make it seem like an epic, but that's sort of what NJPW does these days anyway. Only match I'm watching from that first night of the NJC. **** 3/4*


----------



## Corey

Shibata advanced over Juice today.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Corey said:


> Shibata advanced over Juice today.


2 more to go and THE DREAM IS REAL :mark:


----------



## El Dandy

NastyYaffa said:


> 2 more to go and THE DREAM IS REAL :mark:


yfw he wins and challenges Goto instead of Okada

:hogan


----------



## Mr. Socko

El Dandy said:


> yfw he wins and challenges Goto instead of Okada
> 
> :hogan


.......This is going to happen isn't it?

:MAD


----------



## Dead Seabed

El Dandy said:


> yfw he wins and challenges Goto instead of Okada
> 
> :hogan


lolzers

probs gonna happen too


----------



## NastyYaffa

El Dandy said:


> yfw he wins and challenges Goto instead of Okada
> 
> :hogan


... I didn't even think about that before now. Jesus fuck if that actually happens :bunk


----------



## The High King

if Shibata wins he challenges Goto as there is no other reason they would allow Shibata win
guy has been held back for a while and think he is not a favorite of Gedo.
Makes Shibata beating Minoru even more annoying


----------



## BornBad

Shibata challenging Goto for a run with the NEVER belt would be complete no sense. I like them but not in a hurry to see another feud with the two of them. 

IMO Shibata more than ready for the next step in his carrer and that's to move in the IC picture ( or he's challenging Okada but in that case he's 100% taking a L off course )


----------



## Sweggeh

Shibata aint winning shit. He can be put in a main event at any time. He doesnt really need the cup to build up the way someone like SANADA or EVIL does.


----------



## BigCy

Do we know for sure the bracket will be EVIL vs Fale and Shiabata vs Ishii or SANADA in the semi-finals? When I first drew the bracket I had Nagata vs Yano, Fale vs EVIL, Juice vs SANADA, and Shibata vs Ishii in the quarter-finals but they ended up moving people around and came up with the quarter-finals they went with. Just wondering if it could possibly be EVIL vs Shibata and Fale vs Ishii or SANADA in the semi-finals instead. 

Gotta hand it to Gedo and NJPW for being unpredictable. I originally had Elgin winning and challenging Naito but now I'm thinking maybe Ishii wins challenging Naito or possibly Shibata winning and challenging Naito. For some reason I think the winner will challenge Naito. I know some of you are worried Shibata might challenge Goto but I don't think that'll happen.

Pretty decent tournament already making EVIL and SANADA look good which is needed and I like both of them. EVIL and SANADA can go in the ring. SANADA is really quick with some of the stuff he does and it often looks impressive. He had that almost 30 min match with Okada last year that was damn good too. Hopefully he'll get a good push soon but I don't see him winning the tournament unfortunately. 

I'm already looking forward to Sakura Genesis. So far I'm thinking it'll be.....

World Championship...Okada vs Suzuki
IC Championship...Naito vs Shibata or Ishii
Openweight Championship......Goto vs Zack Sabre Jr. or possibly Juice Robinson
Jr. Heavy Championship.....Takahashi Hiromu vs KUSHIDA
World Tag....Tencozy vs Guerrillas of Destiny
Jr. Tag....Kanemaru/Taichi vs Gedo/Jado
6 Man....LIJ vs 3 Random old guys (Nagata, Liger, Mask) or something to that effect.

Anyone else want to take some guesses?


----------



## El Dandy

Sweggeh said:


> Shibata aint winning shit. He can be put in a main event at any time. He doesnt really need the cup to build up the way someone like SANADA or EVIL does.


Vehemently disagree about Shibata.

He 100% needs tournament wins and he needs them in the worst way. The guy hasn't had a HW title match since 2005 and has only had 1 IC title match since he returned. His only path to a title shot is by beating a champion or by winning a tournament. He's never even been in a singles tournament final. SANADA and EVIL are young they'll get theirs in time.

Shibata is the guy who's good enough to beat top guys in a G1, but he then loses the return match and then the top guy moves onto bigger things. I think it sucks he's still in that roll but that has been his situation since he returned. The only way for him to breakthrough is to win stuff.


----------



## The Nuke

Shibata is the next high possible winner.

Do not count out Sanada or Ishii either though. The only thing against their possible wins is long term planning which you'd think would favor Shibata over anyone else. 

I don't think Goto's getting challenged. I'd figure the title match will main event. Not saying a Never couldn't main, but I'd bet on Naito being the likely choice.


----------



## The High King

Sweggeh said:


> Shibata aint winning shit. He can be put in a main event at any time. He doesnt really need the cup to build up the way someone like SANADA or EVIL does.


That is the problem for Shibata, like any wrestler he could be put in the main picture, but he is not and has not been.
Seems Gedo and other high ups do not see him that way or else he has pissed off someone really big time because his opportunities have been almost non existent for years. Sad because he has earned it, like Minoru.
I think the only reason he would be given the win is to go after the NEVER or the minor miracle the IC, but the IWGP Heavyweight? forget it.


----------



## Rave Bunny

Honestly, I don't mind Shibata winning the NJC 2017 (even though I don't see him holding the IWGP Title anytime soon). His performance alone from last year's G1 Climax was truly memorable, with wins over Nakajima, Omega, Naito, etc. He deserves a run with the IWGP Title someday. :aj3

Otherwise, I could definitely see Shibata winning the IC Title soon. Nonetheless, I really hope he makes it to the finals (EVIL v. Shibata, perhaps?)! I'll also take EVIL v. SANADA for the finals too, because LIJ is that awesome. :meowth


----------



## Corey

@BigCy the semi-final on the left side of the bracket is already set as EVIL vs. Fale. Shibata will face the winner of Ishii vs. SANADA in the other semi. The finals could look anything like this:

EVIL vs. Shibata
EVIL vs. Ishii
EVIL vs. SANADA

Fale vs. Shibata
Fale vs. Ishii
Fale vs. SANADA


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I was lowkey pulling for my Boy Juice. 








:mj2


EVIL/Ishii pls.


----------



## Longsword

I really wonder why no Ricochet in NJC. I think I've read somewhere he wants to make more NJPW appearance in 2017 and cut some indy booking.


----------



## The RainMaker

Rainmaka! said:


> I was lowkey pulling for my Boy Juice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mj2
> 
> 
> EVIL/Ishii pls.


Once Elgin was out, I really thought they were going to pull the trigger on Juice and go Juice/Naito.


----------



## Lariatoh!

The way Gedo books this time of year, I don't see FALE losing against Evil, but I'm happy to be wrong.


----------



## volde

Doesn't matter, Ishii taking it either way.


----------



## The RainMaker

Watching day 2, Suzuki Gun just sucks besides Davey Boy and Archer. Taka looks like he barely tries anymore, Taichi and his partner are fucking worthless, Desperado barely does anything, ever. They got a nice shot in the arm with ZSJ, but obviously he can't be there all the time.


----------



## Corey

Longsword said:


> I really wonder why no Ricochet in NJC. I think I've read somewhere he wants to make more NJPW appearance in 2017 and cut some indy booking.


Ricochet is a junior. We may see him in BOTSJ in May.


----------



## Dead Seabed

The RainMaker said:


> Watching day 2, Suzuki Gun just sucks besides Davey Boy and Archer. Taka looks like he barely tries anymore, Taichi and his partner are fucking worthless, Desperado barely does anything, ever. They got a nice shot in the arm with ZSJ, but obviously he can't be there all the time.


Suzuki Gun is 90% dead weight filled with dweebs they had no other use for.


----------



## BigCy

I actually like Taka, Taichi, and Kanemaru. I've seen instances where they can all go. I like Taichi's gimmick even though I'm probably the only one. I agree on El Desperado though, I haven't seen him do much of anything anywhere although I'm open minded if anyone knows of anything he was good in. 

I do like the deeper roster we have now that Suzuki-gun is back. It sucks we lost Lance Archer and Honma so now the tag division is suffering. I wasn't on board with it at first but as a few mentioned they should consider unifying the Hvy. and Jr. Tag Titles or come up with a couple replacement Hvy. Tag Teams. 

Anyway my 2 cents.


----------



## The RainMaker

BigCy said:


> I actually like Taka, Taichi, and Kanemaru. I've seen instances where they can all go. I like Taichi's gimmick even though I'm probably the only one. I agree on El Desperado though, I haven't seen him do much of anything anywhere although I'm open minded if anyone knows of anything he was good in.
> 
> I do like the deeper roster we have now that Suzuki-gun is back. It sucks we lost Lance Archer and Honma so now the tag division is suffering. I wasn't on board with it at first but as a few mentioned they should consider unifying the Hvy. and Jr. Tag Titles or come up with a couple replacement Hvy. Tag Teams.
> 
> Anyway my 2 cents.


I'm sure they can. And maybe in a different setting they would impress, but every fucking match with them is boring and the same. Rush the faces before the match, Taichi uses his stupid hammer and rips his pants off, Taka either counts a fall or tries to rip a mask off if one of the faces has one, rinse, repeat. It sucks.


----------



## The High King

War machine will be a good addition or even the Brisco's.

How the hell does NOAH stay alive, they must be paying peanuts.
Watching second navigation, it makes a ROH show look like wrestlemania in comparison


----------



## Bland

War Machine would be an excellent addition and give Makabe and/or Davey Boy a new partner. If Suzuki isnt going to be challenging for any single title then him & Smith would work whilst Juice could always team with Makabe as a 3rd member of GBH. 

If Makabe doesnt want a tag partner, him vs Goto for NEVER could be good as it would give Goto another solid opponent. Wouldn't mind seeing Makabe vs Naito for IC either. Well i wouldn't mind half roster vs Naito for IC title lol


----------



## Dead Seabed

The High King said:


> How the hell does NOAH stay alive


They don't. That audience died in 2005 and nobody bothered to empty the seats.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Bland said:


> War Machine would be an excellent addition and give Makabe and/or Davey Boy a new partner. If Suzuki isnt going to be challenging for any single title then him & Smith would work whilst Juice could always team with Makabe as a 3rd member of GBH.
> 
> If Makabe doesnt want a tag partner, him vs Goto for NEVER could be good as it would give Goto another solid opponent. Wouldn't mind seeing Makabe vs Naito for IC either. Well i wouldn't mind half roster vs Naito for IC title lol


Another Makabe singles run would be awesome. When I first really started paying attention to NJPW, he was one of the first guys I gravitated towards and looked out for.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

NOAH still has a TV deal and like everyone in Japan Yakuza influenced.


----------



## The RainMaker

So, I've always kind of kept up with NJPW and who was on top..But I really only started getting into watching every show this year. So..Question..is getting color not a thing in NJPW? I don't think I've ever seen it. Is it like an outlawed WWE thing? Or they just save it for super special occasions and matches?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Ishii beat SANADA.

Which means...

Shibata vs. Ishii! :mark:


----------



## Sweggeh

NastyYaffa said:


> *Ishii beat SANADA.*
> 
> Which means...
> 
> Shibata vs. Ishii! :mark:












This mofo Ishii taking out all my favourites. If he beats EVIL in the final, I swear Im gonna be so pissed.


----------



## Master Bate

BigCy said:


> I actually like Taka, *Taichi*, and Kanemaru. I've seen instances where they can all go. I like Taichi's gimmick even though I'm probably the only one. I agree on El Desperado though, I haven't seen him do much of anything anywhere although I'm open minded if anyone knows of anything he was good in.
> 
> I do like the deeper roster we have now that Suzuki-gun is back. It sucks we lost Lance Archer and Honma so now the tag division is suffering. I wasn't on board with it at first but as a few mentioned they should consider unifying the Hvy. and Jr. Tag Titles or come up with a couple replacement Hvy. Tag Teams.
> 
> Anyway my 2 cents.













Favorite Taichi moment since you mentioned him hahah


----------



## Mordecay

Ishii vs Shibata :rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes


----------



## The High King

watching the recent matches (on a free stream before rainmaka cries about it)

Nagata Evil was average
Fale against Toru Yano I simply would not watch as they are among my 2 least favorite wrestlers on the entire roster.
Shibata juice just seemed awful, cannot fault the wrestlers but no crowd and the quietness and no wonder they lacked motivation
Watched the debut of Kitamura, he did ok nothing special and looks nothing special, GOD were towering over him.

That is my opinion, but seeing as I saw these for free I am quite certain someone will specify my opinion is somewhat invalid.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I actually thought that Juice vs. Shibata was VERY good. Juice's best match so far, even better than the awesome match vs. Goto imo.


----------



## Corey

EVIL has faced Shibata & Ishii multiple times each so I guess for the sake of seeing something different I'll go with Fale winning the left side but I wouldn't have a problem with any scenario left here really. I just hope Fale brings his working boots.


----------



## El Dandy

Corey said:


> Just a fun fact, Ishii has NEVER beaten Shibata 1-on-1. Shibata is 4-0 against him. Will this finally be the time?
> 
> EVIL has faced Shibata & Ishii multiple times each so I guess for the sake of seeing something different I'll go with Fale winning the left side but I wouldn't have a problem with any scenario left here really. I just hope Fale brings his working boots.


Didn't Ishii beat Shibata in a the G1 a few years ago (may have even been their Meltzer 5-star match iirc)?

Regardless, do think Ishii wins here.


----------



## Corey

El Dandy said:


> Didn't Ishii beat Shibata in a the G1 a few years ago (may have even been their Meltzer 5-star match iirc)?
> 
> Regardless, do think Ishii wins here.


Ah shit you're right, never mind. Looked it up on cagematch and must've missed that match.  So make that 1-4.


----------



## The High King

I don't get the love for Fale.
He is a lumbering slow wrestler like a throwback to one of those 80s style big man who could not work


----------



## BigCy

The High King said:


> I don't get the love for Fale.
> He is a lumbering slow wrestler like a throwback to one of those 80s style big man who could not work


I mostly agree with you but he does occasionally work some good matches. He had a decent match with Okada last year and maybe Ishii as well. You could argue that Okada and Ishii carried the match but it does take 2 to tango.

I'm a little disappointed SANADA lost the quarter-final but he still looked good. Hopefully he'll get a run with the Openweight sometime this year, he's one of my faves.

The New Japan Cup is down to the final four. I'm hoping for a Shiabata vs EVIL or Ishii vs EVIL final. I honestly don't care at this point who wins but would be a little "wtf" if Fale won.


----------



## Corey

The High King said:


> I don't get the love for Fale.


Where is this love that you speak of?


----------



## El Dandy

Fale works a good match if in there with the right guy tbf. 

Watching Fale is better than having to watch a bum like Gallows, who could never even be carried to anything considered average in a singles match.

I'm not expecting anything big from EVIL/Fale, but of all the possible Final matches I dare say Fale/Shibata would be one of my preferred Finals. I wouldn't mind EVIL/Ishii again, so long as it were a 10-15 minute Ishii style match. Fucking over these 30+ minute NJPW main events. My least desirable final would be Shibata/EVIL Part 4. Love both guys, but just don't need to see it again so soon. That being said, I won't complain if that is the match because it means one of my two boys would win lel.


----------



## El Dandy

BigCy said:


> I honestly don't care at this point who wins but would be a little "wtf" if Fale won.


If there had to be a case for a Fale NJC win, maybe it would be this:

- Fale wins the NJC (maybe beats Ishii for BC/CHAOS reasons)
- Challenges Okada for April; therefor restarting Okada v BC Part 24
- At Sakura Genesis, Omega beats Ishii in a return match
- At Sakura Genesis, Okada beats Fale
- because it's the Okada v BC issue it allows room for Omega, who's fresh off his win of Ishii, to come out and challenge Okada for Dominion.


----------



## The High King

El Dandy said:


> If there had to be a case for a Fale NJC win, maybe it would be this:
> 
> - Fale wins the NJC (maybe beats Ishii for BC/CHAOS reasons)
> - Challenges Okada for April; therefor restarting Okada v BC Part 24
> - At Sakura Genesis, Omega beats Ishii in a return match
> - At Sakura Genesis, Okada beats Fale
> - because it's the Okada v BC issue it allows room for Omega, who's fresh off his win of Ishii, to come out and challenge Okada for Dominion.


It just seems a total waste of a NJC in order to do that when they just could have had Omega win and challenge Okada, and coming of a win in the NJC Omega would be as hot as ever.


----------



## El Dandy

The High King said:


> It just seems a total waste of a NJC in order to do that when they just could have had Omega win and challenge Okada, and coming of a win in the NJC Omega would be as hot as ever.


This is all theoretical and playing WWGD What Would Gedo Do, but the most important thing in a theoretical Fale win is that it bides NJPW time and could largely solve their HW title picture for the remainder of the year if need be. HW title really needs to be defended at Sumo Hall and Osaka-Jo shows. 

- Reboot BC/CHAOS and do Okada/Fale and Omega/Ishii in April for Genesis (Fale/Okada is weak for Sumo Hall, but the undercard looks like it could be strong so it should draw fine)
- Get Okada/Omega in June for Dominion with Omega winning
- Get Okada/Omega return -or- Naito/Omega in October for KOPW

It's all about getting them to Dominion so Omega can get the title right before they come to America.

as it is NJC is a B tier tourney so if they wanted to burn a NJC victory just for the sake of setting bigger things in motion they could. Don't misconstrue, I'm not wanting this to happen and 100% rather Shibata wins BUT I'm just saying there is a small case to be made for Fale. IMO there is a more realistic case for Fale than for EVIL tbh. Don't see the appeal in LOS vs. LOS at this moment (especially as a Sumo Hall main) plus that leaves Okada without an opponent for that show. All this being said, both Fale and EVIL are long shots.


----------



## The High King

Part of me thinks with the tour of the US it might see things progress a bit quicker or most definitely different in the main picture.
In the end Fale does not have to convince you or I, the only person he needs to impress is Gedo.

I won't deny I love NJPW more than WWE or and other promotion but I will highlight what I think are its flaws and overall the NJC has been pretty poor this year both with booking, and even in the overall quality in ring even for what is a B-tourney as you call it.Ishii + Shibata are more than capable of pulling off a great match and the winner could even get one out of Fale hopefully.

I did not want to be another of the anti Gedo group which has been growing in numbers as overall the shows for the last year have been brilliant but some of the booking this year has been shoddy at best, the constant pushing of Okada hard, his no selling against suzuki.
As for the Suzuki Gun stable, they were hyped, then buried and now they are trying to hype them again, its like the shit Vince in WWE would do.

Goto and Shibata stuck in the neverweight constantly, even Elgin and I am not his greatest fan going nowhere, Omega losing, but at least Ishii got the win he deserves, but unless he goes on from here it wont mean anything


----------



## Corey

The High King said:


> Part of me thinks with the tour of the US it might see things progress a bit quicker or most definitely different in the main picture.
> In the end Fale does not have to convince you or I, the only person he needs to impress is Gedo.
> 
> I won't deny I love NJPW more than WWE or and other promotion but I will highlight what I think are its flaws and overall the NJC has been pretty poor this year both with booking, and even in the overall quality in ring even for what is a B-tourney as you call it.Ishii + Shibata are more than capable of pulling off a great match and the winner could even get one out of Fale hopefully.
> 
> I did not want to be another of the anti Gedo group which has been growing in numbers as overall the shows for the last year have been brilliant but some of the booking this year has been shoddy at best, the constant pushing of Okada hard, his no selling against suzuki.
> As for the Suzuki Gun stable, they were hyped, then buried and now they are trying to hype them again, its like the shit Vince in WWE would do.
> 
> Goto and Shibata stuck in the neverweight constantly, even Elgin and I am not his greatest fan going nowhere, Omega losing, but at least Ishii got the win he deserves, but unless he goes on from here it wont mean anything


I wouldn't put too much thought into the booking of the New Japan Cup. It's really just meant to be an unpredictable tournament to set up a new challenger that most of the time doesn't win the title match they earn. Goto is the king of the NJC, having won it 3 times while making the finals a whopping 6 and you see what he's doing these days.  Tanahashi has been eliminated in the first round 3 years in a row now and even Okada went out in the first to Fale in 2015. We'll forget all about it in a couple months.Save​


----------



## The High King

I get that, but remember Gedo has had Okada for example lose in the proper tournaments as well like losing to Marifuji in the G1
Overall b-tourney or not there has been some odd booking decisions so fat this year.


----------



## Bland

Part of me wants to see NJPW do a Triple Threat of Okada vs Omega vs Suzuki. Near impossible but would fit storyline wise if Suzuki gets another shot (as he still attacks Okada) and if Omega also comes out to challenge (would be a great 3rd man if he ends up turning face as he could easily stop a Suzuki attack.) 

Im still suprised NJPW very rarely do Triple Threat when they could easily book Wrestler X challenging/confronting the Champion but Wrestler Y then appears who say they want to fight, then it gets made into a 3 Way. 

For Okada, a 3 Way defence would be another tough challenge especially against his last opponents who he just survived, and it would give them a way of getting the title of Okada without Okada being pinned. 


As for NJ Cup, cant wait to watch Evil vs Fale & Shibata vs Ishii. So unpredictable with who would win and what Championship they will challenge. Im still thinking that Naito & IC will be picked but who wouldn't want an WHC match lol All depends on whether they already have a WHC match planned


----------



## Rave Bunny

Just checked New Japan's website right now and I'm so excited for Sunday's show! https://www.njpw1972.com/tornament/1840?showCards=1 :aj3

I also can't wait for the Liger/MiSu match as well as the appearances from Okada, Omega, and Naito/Los Ingobernables de Japon.

Shibata v. Ishii will definitely tear the house down.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Rave Bunny said:


> Just checked New Japan's website right now and I'm so excited for Sunday's show! https://www.njpw1972.com/tornament/1840?showCards=1 :aj3
> 
> I also can't wait for the Liger/MiSu match as well as the appearances from Okada, Omega, and Naito/Los Ingobernables de Japon.
> 
> Shibata v. Ishii will definitely tear the house down.


But really, we're all anticipating the presence of Yano Toru!


----------



## Rave Bunny

Rainmaka! said:


> But really, we're all anticipating the presence of Yano Toru!


Of course, Rainmaka! :becky

I'll make sure to :focus on Toru Yano once he makes his entrance.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Rave Bunny said:


> Of course, Rainmaka! :becky
> 
> I'll make sure to :focus on Toru Yano once he makes his entrance.


So considerate! Can't say that about most people on here. aige


----------



## volde

Rave Bunny said:


> Just checked New Japan's website right now and I'm so excited for Sunday's show! https://www.njpw1972.com/tornament/1840?showCards=1 :aj3


Ishii in main event again :mark:


----------



## El Dandy

Bland said:


> Part of me wants to see NJPW do a Triple Threat of Okada vs Omega vs Suzuki. Near impossible but would fit storyline wise if Suzuki gets another shot (as he still attacks Okada) and if Omega also comes out to challenge (would be a great 3rd man if he ends up turning face as he could easily stop a Suzuki attack.)
> 
> Im still suprised NJPW very rarely do Triple Threat when they could easily book Wrestler X challenging/confronting the Champion but Wrestler Y then appears who say they want to fight, then it gets made into a 3 Way.
> 
> For Okada, a 3 Way defence would be another tough challenge especially against his last opponents who he just survived, and it would give them a way of getting the title of Okada without Okada being pinned.
> 
> 
> As for NJ Cup, cant wait to watch Evil vs Fale & Shibata vs Ishii. So unpredictable with who would win and what Championship they will challenge. Im still thinking that Naito & IC will be picked but who wouldn't want an WHC match lol All depends on whether they already have a WHC match planned


Well, Kidani is a huge WWE mark so I wouldn't be surprised if we see triple threats become a regular thing 

As it stands right now kayfabe wise MiSu and/or Omega have literally no claim to a title match for April (especially MiSu). Not only did Okada beat them both fair and square, neither of them have even won a singles match in 2017.

Do expect that to be rectified with Omega getting his W back from Ishii. I love MiSu, but I hope he doesn't beat Shibata if they do a return match. If so that's just same old Gedo shit booking with Shibata losing the match that matters most.


----------



## The High King

I would love to see Minoru win the title id only for a week to just be a triple champ.
Ishii against Sanada was a decent solid encounter and the crowd well immersed in it.

On the subject of triple threats, it does seem strange a company with so many multiple man team matches does not do a triple threat at least more often.
I know I complain when the WWE do it, but they over do it to death, NJPW could easily get away with doing at least one odd one.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## The High King

Sunday's cards later looks awesome


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

BJW Stronk Division.jpeg


----------



## TJQ

Rainmaka! said:


> BJW Stronk Division.jpeg


BIG LADS DIVISION = BEST LADS DIVISION


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

TJQ said:


> BIG LADS DIVISION = BEST LADS DIVISION


That's going to be a $$$ match 3 or so years from now.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Everybody (myself included) are predicting EVIL to go over Fale tonight which probably means Fale is going over tonight.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

LET'S GO ISHII!


----------



## Mordecay

Not watching it live, gonna watch it later, but no way I'm missing mai boi Ishii going to war with Shibata again, they always have great matches

The prospect of an Okada vs Ishii rematch after their 5* match last year :sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## Corey

Just finished watching *Shibata vs. Suzuki*. Pretty interesting match. I honestly thought the first half of it was pretty boring with really nothing noteworthy happening, but when they started teeing off on each other with the forearms it REALLY picked up and kept me invested. I liked just about everything that happened after that and I thought it was one of the better individual performances I've seen from Shibata pretty much all year. Suzuki unfortunately looked kinda stiff at times and his bumps were butt ugly. It's one of those matches that isn't all that exciting to watch, but by the end you really wanna stand and applaud them because you know they really beat the hell out of each other and they're gonna be sore in the morning. I'll stick with **** 3/4

*Gonna save Omega vs. Ishii for another night down the line. These long ass New Japan matches are taking a toll on me.


----------



## The High King

not bothered who wins , more interested in quality performances NJPW always produce on the bigger cards


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Single cam show?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

It should've been Juice and YTR in the finals. :mj2 Fuckin' Gedo.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

This is a mighty Stronk Young "Boy."


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Speaking of lack of commentary, that video of Paige getting *BLACKED* would be better with Japanese commentary. :mj


----------



## Master Bate

Rainmaka! said:


> Speaking of lack of commentary, that video of Paige getting *BLACKED* would be better with Japanese commentary. :mj


The commentators going nuts as Brad Maddox zooms out with his camera lol.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

ItsaNewDay said:


> The commentators going nuts as Brad Maddox zooms out with his camera lol.


They need a fall guy now that Bone Soldier got future endeavored. :focus


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

LOS


----------



## Master Bate

Rainmaka! said:


> They need a fall guy now that Bone Soldier got future endeavored. :focus


Boner Soldier is the perfect replacement.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

ItsaNewDay said:


> Boner Soldier is the perfect replacement.


:xavier


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Kenny Omega still has one of the GOAT themes. :banderas


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Time for Rad Ruck Rare vs. EVIRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Bland

Im hoping or a good big man vs big man brawl here. Evil has the most potential and more likely better match vs Ishii/Shibata. I do like Fale but he does have a few underwhelming matches.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

EVIL is the defacto face.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Dat guyliner is popular with the ladies tonight.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

FALE GOES OVER EVIL


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Gedo leaked Paige's nudes. After that upset :rusev


----------



## Bland

Evil had the win until Tonga interfered so hopefully a LIJ vs GOD & Fale feud over 6 man titles eventually. Can see Tanahashi, Taguchi & Elgin being challengers at Genesis though after Taguchi showing he wanted the championship after their match. A 3 way with Bullet Club could work.

The main advantage of LIJ vs bullet Club feud is we should get Naito vs Omega for IC


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

VIOLENCE


HerNotThem said:


> Gedo leaked Paige's nudes. After that upset :rusev














Bland said:


> Evil had the win until Tonga interfered so hopefully a LIJ vs GOD & Fale feud over 6 man titles eventually. Can see Tanahashi, Taguchi & Elgin being challengers at Genesis though after Taguchi showing he wanted the championship after their match. A 3 way with Bullet Club could work.
> 
> The main advantage of LIJ vs bullet Club feud is we should get Naito vs Omega for IC


It's totally going down now. Either Ishii or Shibata are winning this whole thing now.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

MURDA


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Shibata is terrifying yo.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

LORD OF STRONK STYLE


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Note to self: never piss off a pitbull.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

TOO MUCH FIGHTING SPIRIT


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Don't let me down Ishii pls!


----------



## NastyYaffa

YEEEEEEEESSSSSSS

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

:flair :flair :flair :flair :flair :flair :flair :flair :flair :flair :flair :flair :flair :flair :flair :flair :flair :flair :flair ISHII NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

HOLY FUCK


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

I love Shibata but :fuckthis


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Is this the dawn of the Shibata PUSH?!







Nah, Fale is so winning now.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Shibata vs. Fale in the finals. Gotta hand it to Gedo, did not expect that.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I had Ishii involved in the finals. :hogan


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Shibata or Fale are about to win their first ever New Japan Cup. TBH, Fale and Ishii shouldn't have even been in this as they're still do their one on one Heavyweight title matches against Okada.


----------



## Master Bate

SHIBATAAA


People gonna be hurt by that one lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

ItsaNewDay said:


> SHIBATAAA
> 
> 
> People gonna be hurt by that one lol


My Boy finally gonna get dat Sumo Hall main event! :mark


----------



## El Dandy

Shibata at last is in a FINAL!!!!! Did not see him beating Ishii for a 4th straight time but it came true!!!

Tried to tell some of ya'll about Fale; nobody should be surprised at all it's as simple as WWGD :sundin

For reasons stated a few days ago (plus I am just conditioned to think Shibata can't have nice things), I'm thinking Fale wins here. Hope I am 100% wrong, tho. Shibata really needs this. Hopefully Gedo has the balls and gives the people what they want.


----------



## Bland

Surely Shibata will win now and okada will get another tough challenger in another different style 5 star match. Vs Omega was American style, Vs Suzuki was classic mat based submission and Vs Shibata will be strong style hard hitting. I dont see Shibata winning the Heavyweight Championship but I can see this as a promotion to main event division.

If Fale wins, f**k it with trying to predict Gedo booking this year lol 2017 = unpredictable thrill ride


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

If Shibata wins this tournament, there is no way he goes after Goto and the NEVER Championship. He's gotta move on from that.


----------



## El Dandy

tbh I would rather have Shibata challenge Naito and win the IC than L to Okada; that being said I won't complain if Shibata/Okada happens it's been a few years since they've met.

Shibata/Naito for the IC can absolutely main event Sumo Hall.


----------



## Master Bate

Shibata Vs Naito would be great imo. 

Shibata continues to move up the ranks, so yea him beating Fale and maybe beating Naito would be perfect imo


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

That Shibata/Naito program was blown off way too quickly so Shibata tournament victory would be the perfect place to pick it up again.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Man I really don't know who's gonna win. Shibata SHOULD win but this is Gedo booking and he's so unpredictable (I mean remember who ended up in the G1 finals last year), anyway once again Shibata & Ishii deliver


----------



## NOCONTESTU

Rainmaka! said:


> Everybody (myself included) are predicting EVIL to go over Fale tonight which probably means Fale is going over tonight.


FUCUKING JINX! :nash

I was this close to having a perfect pull but them Bullet Club happened! Come on Shibata, you HAVE to win this! I chose you when a lot of people didn't.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NOCONTESTU said:


> FUCUKING JINX! :nash


----------



## Flair Shot

Evil, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

If Fale wins this tournament. fpalm


----------



## volde

Fuuuuck, well at least I like Shibata too so not a total loss.



El Dandy said:


> Shibata/Naito for the IC can absolutely main event Sumo Hall.


How would they set up Okada/Omega then, could they do some tag match Okada/Goto vs Omega/Fale with Omega pinning Okada? Would it make more sense? I mean, if Fale (or Shibata) wins it and challenges Okada everyone knows that he is getting pinned. With Shibata/Naito you could see it going either way and in theory would allow Naito to finally transition towards WK main event.


----------



## Dead Seabed

BL Fail is winning this fo sho lol

GRENADEOOO!!!


----------



## Pizzamorg

Caught myself up on the NJPW Cup so far, at least with Shibata’s next two matches. His match against Suzuki is one of the biggest wrestling disappointments of the year this side of whatever the fuck the Royal Rumble was meant to be but he really made up for that with these next two matches. 

Sure I would have liked what I believe is his first singles meeting with Juice to be something other than a hard cam taping in front of a half empty building but that didn’t seem to stop them putting on a great match regardless. Sometimes the scrutiny of the taping production can poke holes in the illusion, especially with the likes of WWE and their excessive slow motion replays. You’re ruining it, guys! So in a weird way the limited perspective (although we do have the best seats in the house) really helps out the match too. 

I love the way Juice swears at his opponents and then hits them with big offence and I love the way that lately Shibata has really been showing us he’s so much more than just a guy who hits people really hard, the dude can move and transition around the ring and through sequences like silk. Juice took some crazy bumps in this match too, at one point it looked like Shibata hit him with some kind of release brain buster german suplex. Kinda surprised to see this being the end for Juice this year, though, Shibata hit him with some brutal offence and Juice got in some nice offence of his own, so he didn’t look like a bitch in defeat or anything but I was just expecting they’d be pushing this kid to at least to the semis, if not the finals. I guess they don’t want to give too much to white guys too quickly for fear of looking like they are selling out. Especially with the upcoming G1 on US soil. 

Then we move onto Shibata’s match against Ishii which is basically what Shibata’s match against Suzuki should have been. It had such emotion, personality and intensity. It had slug outs, chops to the fucking neck, claret (was Ishii bleeding from his fucking ears? Shit man) and crazy bumps. This match also showcased Shibata at his finest for me. Exchanging the stiffest of blows, soaking up huge amounts of punishment and then as soon as his opponent has worn themselves out, he springs like a viper and transitions them into an innovative submission with such grace. He wrestles like he’s in a real MMA fight only with little sprinklings of cocky heel asshole thrown in for good measure. I love the way he kept pulling away from the fans trying to reach out to him as he went towards the ring as well. 

It feels like Shibata is getting a huge push here, too, even if he doesn’t win the whole thing he can proudly say he definitive defeated Suzuki, Juice and now Ishii as well and at least in terms of Juice and Ishii, they weren’t booking this easy for Shibata, Ishii especially really seemed to take Shibata to his absolute limits but both Juice and Ishii looked really badass in defeat and made Shibata look even better. 

Fuck I am such a Shibata mark, I can’t wait until I get to unveil my top ten matches of the year list which’ll be something like Neville/Gallagher for the CW title, Omega/Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight and then eight Shibata matches. I legit have five in there already with the draft I’m building as the year goes on.


----------



## Corey

Holy shit... is Shibata actually gonna win this tournament? :mark:

Already been said, but please challenge Naito instead of taking an instant loss to Okada.


----------



## Sweggeh

EVIL...why they have to do you like that.

Im pissed. All I wanted at first was Omega to win. Then that didnt happen. Then I was like fuck it, one of EVIL or Sanada is cool. Nope, they were gone too. Then I was like screw it, lets at least see an Ishii vs Okada rematch. Nope, thats gone.

Im at least hoping now to see Okada vs Shibata. But Im sure its gonna end up as Bad Luck Fale.


----------



## TD Stinger

Evil/Fale was a solid big man match up and by the end I loved Shibata/Ishii. It had some thing I don't like like the no selling at times but still they beat the piss out of each other in a very entertaining way.

Like others I'm hoping for a Shibata win with Naito/Okada challenge. Would be very dissapointed though if he just went after Goto again.


----------



## El Dandy

volde said:


> How would they set up Okada/Omega then, could they do some tag match Okada/Goto vs Omega/Fale with Omega pinning Okada? Would it make more sense? I mean, if Fale (or Shibata) wins it and challenges Okada everyone knows that he is getting pinned. With Shibata/Naito you could see it going either way and in theory would allow Naito to finally transition towards WK main event.


hmm IDK

The first domino that has to fall is probably Omega getting his W back against Ishii cause as it stands Omega has consecutively lost to both CHAOS' #1 and #2 HW guys. Omega's challenge theoretically doesn't have to happen at Genesis it could happen at Dontaku in May. You may be right they could always find themselves in a CHAOS/BC tag match with Omega getting the pin on Okada that would be the easiest way.


----------



## The High King

Jado and Gedo need to clear off and do it quickly
Like the building of the young lions and the push for Juice
Suzuki gun need to dump the deadwood and need a decent heavyweight wrestler to join Minoru. The bout was decent enough although Kojima's fast rapid chops look stupid.
LIJ are still the best functioning unit anywhere in wrestling and the best matches on the card in the multiple men matches.
Okada is a solid fine wrestler but not the superstar some would have you believe.He was poor again today and his clothesline to win the match along with some selling issues made for a lethargic performance., and Toru Yano irritates me, and not in the good 'bad heat' way, but general annoyance where you have to fast forward his matches and participation. Omega another fine wrestler and will never be a great as long as he keeps doing his shit comedy routine in his stupid looking trunks.
I think even I have more wrestling ability than Fale and I am am rubbish. O knew once the interference started then it was a Bad Luck Fail win.
Off now to watch Shibata and Ishii.
Then these are just my opinions and are not valid according to some on here because i watched on a free stream.
Make of that as you will.


----------



## Rave Bunny

A decent show last night actually. opcorn

- MiSu & Suzuki-gun v. Liger, etc. was a fun match to see (for me anyways). Taichi is slowly starting to grow on me...

- Los Ingobernables de Japon v. Tanahashi, etc. was really entertaining, purely cause of Naito & LIJ (obviously). Poor BUSHI always eats the pin though...

- Okada & CHAOS v. Omega & Bullet Club was alright... I expected more Okada/Omega sequences though.

- EVIL v. Fale... If Fale wins the NJC 2017 tournament, I'll be so sad...

- Shibata v. Ishii is definitely a MOTY candidate for me. Jeez... Ishii has been the MVP of this tournament so far, honestly. These two always manage to deliver whenever they have a match together.

@Rainmaka! Everyone (including us) had EVIL going over Fale... Gedo apparently chooses *opposite* of what you say (that Ishii pick though) so let's do that next time. :aj3


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Rave Bunny said:


> A decent show last night actually. opcorn
> 
> - MiSu & Suzuki-gun v. Liger, etc. was a fun match to see (for me anyways). Taichi is slowly starting to grow on me...
> 
> - Los Ingobernables de Japon v. Tanahashi, etc. was really entertaining, purely cause of Naito & LIJ (obviously). Poor BUSHI always eats the pin though...
> 
> - Okada & CHAOS v. Omega & Bullet Club was alright... I expected more Okada/Omega sequences though.
> 
> - EVIL v. Fale... If Fale wins the NJC 2017 tournament, I'll be so sad...
> 
> - Shibata v. Ishii is definitely a MOTY candidate for me. Jeez... Ishii has been the MVP of this tournament so far, honestly. These two always manage to deliver whenever they have a match together.
> 
> @Rainmaka! Everyone (including us) had EVIL going over Fale... Gedo apparently chooses *opposite* of what you say (that Ishii pick though) so let's do that next time. :aj3


I have to stop going with the grain when it comes to the NJ Cup. :hogan

But my pick for G1 is Naito and if he doesn't win it..........


----------



## Rave Bunny

Rainmaka! said:


> I have to stop going with the grain when it comes to the NJ Cup. :hogan
> 
> But my pick for G1 is Naito and if he doesn't win it..........


Los Ingobernables de Japon are arguably the *hottest* act/stable in New Japan right now. Naito deserves to win the G1 Climax, after dropping the IC Title to Ishii, of course. :aj3

If Naito does end up winning the G1 Climax... It'll be Okada or Omega v. Naito at WK 12. This would literally be my reaction (courtesy of Cara Delevingne):


----------



## Zatiel

Okada Vs. Omega is the most likely main event of Wrestle Kingdom 12. It'll be very interesting if NJPW makes it Hero Vs. Anti-Hero this time, as opposed to Hero Vs. Villain last time.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Rave Bunny said:


> Los Ingobernables de Japon are arguably the *hottest* act/stable in New Japan right now. Naito deserves to win the G1 Climax, after dropping the IC Title to Ishii, of course. :aj3
> 
> If Naito does end up winning the G1 Climax... It'll be Okada or Omega v. Naito at WK 12. This would literally be my reaction (courtesy of Cara Delevingne):


Okada vs. Naito is THE match to do no question. kada


----------



## The High King

Bad enough the rest of the board is full of basement dwelling virginal muppets obsessed by paige without having this thread polluted with the shit.
On the topic of wrestling which this thread was originally for I thought Ishii Shibata was superb and a match of the year contender.
I expected it to be good and they delivered and then some more.

Shibata against Naito would be better as a match with Okada is no good as we all know how that will end with Gedo ruining running things


----------



## Sweggeh

I think NJPW are gonna have to change things around depending on Omega's contract. If he doesnt sign an extension soon, they will probably have Omega vs Okada at Dominion to get the big money match done, and have Omega put over other guys for the rest of his contract, or at least until he signs an extension.

If he does sign an extension until 2019, I can see them doing Omega vs Okada at WK12, and saving the Okada vs Naito match for another time down the line.


----------



## El Dandy

LMAO if they do a Dome show again with their biggest draw in the semi-main.

Could see it happening for the simple reason they don't want paper Ace Okada to be turned on by 20,000 fans who are hot for the people's Ace.



Rave Bunny said:


> Los Ingobernables de Japon are arguably the *hottest* act/stable in New Japan right now.


Rave Bunny m8 we gotta get you up to speed! There is no argument whatsoever: LOS have been by far and away the hottest act in Japan for almost 18 months now

:sundin


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

El Dandy said:


> Rave Bunny m8 we gotta get you up to speed! There is no argument whatsoever: LOS have been by far and away the hottest act in Japan for almost 18 months now
> 
> :sundin


----------



## Mordecay

Just caught up to the Ishii-Shibata match, that was so beautiful roud

For the 1000th time I love Ishii's theme, it's so good, Shibata's theme is not far behind. And I know I complain a lot of the no selling in big matches (Suzuki-Okada, Elgin-Naito) but I could see this two no selling all day, the forearm spot, the sitout palm strike spot, everything, it was so great, even the postmatch, with Ishii still willing to fight even after defeat, like the Stone pitbull he is, god that was great.


----------



## Corey

The High King said:


> Bad enough the rest of the board is full of basement dwelling virginal muppets obsessed by paige without having this thread polluted with the shit.
> On the topic of wrestling which this thread was originally for


:Wat? Am I missing something? No one posted anything about Paige that I can see in between your two posts.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Corey said:


> :Wat? Am I missing something? No one posted anything about Paige that I can see in between your two posts.


Tbh, I probably mentioned something about how Paige's videos would be better with Japanese commentary last night but I did so jokingly, something he doesn't know a thing about.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Fale's gonna win tonight isn't he? :hogan


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

HerNotThem said:


> Fale's gonna win tonight isn't he? :hogan


FALE CLUB BAYBAY


----------



## Master Bate

HerNotThem said:


> Fale's gonna win tonight isn't he? :hogan


Nope.

It's Shibatas time...

Right?

:vince4


----------



## Rave Bunny

HerNotThem said:


> Fale's gonna win tonight isn't he? :hogan


Most likely Fale wins tonight. I swear... If New Japan or Gedo has Fale win the entire NJC 2017 tournament, I'll #CancelNJPWWorld


:aj3


Just kidding.

I won't do anything... Besides send out a few angry tweets and watch meaningless videos on the internet afterwards. :xavier aige :focus


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NON DUBBED LIGA


----------



## Bland

Definitely Shibata but he'll probably challenge Naito. 

If Omega pins Okada in the tag match we could get WK11 rematch whilst LIJ vs Elgin, Taguchi & Tanahashi for 6 man will probably happen as well.

Goto vs Sabre Jr or potential Suzuki, if Suzuki pins him later. 

Until Shibata announces who he'll fight we not not even get interactions for next Championship feuds other than Shibata vs Naito/Okada. 

I did find it funny that Kevin Kelly said the NJ Cup will most likely challenge for IWGP Heavyweight & Okada so im expecting a swerve now.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Rave Bunny said:


> Most likely Fale wins tonight. I swear... If New Japan or Gedo has Fale win the entire NJC 2017 tournament, I'll #CancelNJPWWorld
> 
> 
> :aj3
> 
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> I won't do anything... Besides send out a few angry tweets and watch meaningless videos on the internet afterwards. :xavier aige :focus


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I wish Bone Soldier was still employed. :flair


----------



## Moto

Save us Shibata.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Bread Club!


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

KAZE NI NAAAAAAAAAAARE!!


----------



## GetDown




----------



## SWITCHBLADE

If Shibata wins


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Yeah, MiSu is definitely going after the NEVER belt.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Suzuki smacking around Young Lions :hogan


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Time for a


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

GO ACE!


----------



## The RainMaker

Bad Luck Fail?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

GOAT ACE


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

LOS


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

LOS INGOBERNABLES DE JAPOOOOOON!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

BUSHI getting mauled rn.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

They're really teasing a future Juice/Naito match.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

BIG MIKE's beard vs. SANADA's hair. One will stand and one will fall.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

DESTINOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Yup, we're definitely getting Juice vs. Naito in the G1 this year.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

KENNY!!! :x :x :x :x :x


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## SWITCHBLADE

GOATKADA kada kada kada kada kada kada kada


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Tama Tonga looks like a KISS reject wearing a Roman Reigns vest.











I love it.


----------



## The RainMaker

Rainmaka! said:


> GOATKADA kada kada kada kada kada kada kada


Kiss me baby. kada


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Falemania bout to run wild. :hogan :Hogan :hogan


----------



## The RainMaker

Fale for the lulz.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The RainMaker said:


> Kiss me baby. kada












I'm @Rave Bunny's man yo. kada


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*For some reason, I can't stop thinking that Fale's gonna win the whole tournament, beat Okada & takes over BC from Omega. :lol*


----------



## The RainMaker

Deadman's Hand said:


> *For some reason, I can't stop thinking that Fale's gonna win the whole tournament, beat Okada & takes over BC from Omega. :lol*


Chilllllllllllllllllll bruh.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Deadman's Hand said:


> *For some reason, I can't stop thinking that Fale's gonna win the whole tournament, beat Okada & takes over BC from Omega. :lol*












YESSSSSS


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Fale is in "give a damn" mode. :bjpenn


----------



## Deadman's Hand

The RainMaker said:


> Chilllllllllllllllllll bruh.


*Hey, this whole NJCup has been unexpected. Ishii eliminating Omega in the first round, Fale/Shibata being the finals. I'm totally ready for NJPW to shock me some more. *


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I hate this crowd. CHEER FOR FALE YOU FUCKS.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

You can do it Shibby!


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

That is illegal ffs!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

HE'S FALEING UP


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The only push Shibata is getting is a BAD LUCK FALL


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Shibata is shooting OMG


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

SHIBATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## NastyYaffa

HE FUCKING DID IT :sodone


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

::fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis


----------



## Master Bate

I knew it. Don't stop believing.


----------



## The RainMaker

Are you fucking kidding me.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

SHIBATA IS REDEEMED :sasha3


----------



## Moto

I am so glad Shibata won. Now go after the IWGP Intercontinental Title!


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fale came so close. Damn good match, though. :clap *


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Watch him go after the Jr. belt.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

SHIBATA GOING AFTER THE RAW WOMEN'S CHAMPIONSHIP


----------



## NastyYaffa

HE IS CALLING OUT OKADA :sodone

ITS GODDAMN HAPPENING


----------



## Moto

He's going after the IWGP Heavyweight title!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

SHIBATA VS. OKADA


----------



## The RainMaker

Good. Good. Feed Based Okada. kada


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

SHIBBY IS GOING AFTER OKADA :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Pizzamorg

I'm fucking marking out! Such a great match against Fale to cap off a great tournament for Shibata. I just hope Okada doesn't squash him here after all this, I hate Okada's matches at the moment.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Next stop: OKADA


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The RainMaker said:


> Good. Good. Feed Based Okada. kada


kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada Too strong.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Shibata vs Okada!!!!!!!! Haven't looked forward this much to a match since AJ vs Nakamura

:done:done:done:done:done:done:done:done:done:done:done:done:done:done:done


----------



## true rebel

I'm crying very manly tears of Joy rn. MY BOY FINALLY DID IT! Do you think its too much to ask for a short title reign? Or maybe a long one? Maybe a WK Main Event with Naito? LET ME DREAM!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The attendance for last years' tour was 9,908. The attendance for the tour this year? 18,513.


----------



## The RainMaker

Rainmaka! said:


> The attendance for last years' tour was 9,908. The attendance for the tour this year? 18,513.


Based Gedo.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Felt it was time to finally update my signature to the greatest faction in wrestling today, unfortunately, there wasn't many with Takahashi in, still good though


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

I'm currently waiting for the internet to be installed at my house so I'm limited to phone data.

Missing Wrestlemania :shrug

Possibly missing Shibata vs Okada :cry

It seems weird to do this now. I heard that Genesis was sold out regardless but hey what do I care this is fucking awesome. I hope people don't freak out if Okada goes over. Loses often lead to emotionally charged rematches in NJPW so it would hardly be a disaster.


----------



## Master Bate

Gonna be a sad day for me, when Okada goes over Shibata, but with the amount of shockers lately, I guess there is like a super slight glimmer of hope.


----------



## Desecrated

Any ways for a poor student to check out the entire New Japan Cup? Is it thrown into free circulation anywhere by NJPW?


----------



## Sweggeh

Does anyone else think Okada might break the record for longest reigning champion?

With Tanahashi winding down, Omega possibly leaving in a year and Okada already having held the title for almost a year, it seems possible.

Naito is the only guy who you could say we are sure will win the title soon, but I can see them holding off to have Okada break the record.


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Ham and Egger

Been watching NJPW since late 2013 and its taken 4 years for Shibata to get his first title shot! I an fuckin hyped!


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Sweggeh said:


> Does anyone else think Okada might break the record for longest reigning champion?
> 
> With Tanahashi winding down, Omega possibly leaving in a year and Okada already having held the title for almost a year, it seems possible.
> 
> Naito is the only guy who you could say we are sure will win the title soon, but I can see them holding off to have Okada break the record.


I was thinking Okada might keep it till WK12. Obviously Okada putting someone over in a main event at Dome is a big rub and it might be worth doing this year.

However I'm now sufficiently excited about the prospect of Shibata winning to convince me thats it's happening. No argument however reasonable will convince me otherwise.


----------



## The Nuke

I still expect Omega to win it. If he doesn't win it in June, then he's probably not winning it if he's gone in a year.

Fully expect Naito vs Okada at the Dome. Two biggest draws main eventing seems about right.

Does Shibata win the big one? I don't think so. Then again this is the mind of Gedo we're talking about.

Another possible scenario is....

Shibata
Omega

Omega vs Naito in November..

Then Naito carries it to the Dome. Okada wins the G1 perhaps. That version of events means Omega and Okada never meet again, save maybe for G1. You could easily have Okada beat Omega for it in November, and have Naito win the G1. Which is probably better.

In all honesty I'm more excited about them pulling the trigger on Elgin at some point. I think when he gets the main event rub, and possibly the title, he'll draw huge in big matches.


----------



## Sweggeh

If Omega really is going to leave in January, then I hope Gedo has a plan to make sure that Omega vs Okada and Omega vs Ibushi happen.

I dont even care if Omega loses both, as long as we get to see them this year.


----------



## Corey

I'm incredibly happy to see Shibata FINALLY win a tournament... but I'm so pessimistic towards this match. I mean, do any of us think he's gonna win? I really don't think so, personally. :/



Desecrated said:


> Any ways for a poor student to check out the entire New Japan Cup? Is it thrown into free circulation anywhere by NJPW?


The 2nd round matches that were shot with a hardcam are all over Youtube and Dailymotion (EVIL/Nagata, Ishii/SANADA, Shibata/Juice) but as far as the other days go you're best to try a torrent site.


----------



## El Dandy

He's not beating Okada, but still this tournament win and a HW title shot is a long time coming for Shibata :mark:

Assuming Omega leaves next year, the scenario I would hope for:

Genesis in April: 
- Omega over Ishii (beats CHAOS #2 HW and gets W Back)
- Okada over Shibata to retain
- Omega challenges Okada post match

Dominion in June
- Omega over Okada for the HW just in time for the USA tour
- Naito loses the IC (either Ishii/Shibata/Suzuki/Tanahashi/Elgin)

G1 Climax in July/August
- Naito and Omega in the same block; Naito wins the match
- Okada/Omega in the Final (would be the rubber match; Okada finishes 2-1 overall against Omega)
- Okada wins lel

Destruction in September
- Omega gets a succesful defense against somebody who beats him in the G1
- Naito challenges post-match citing G1 victory

King of ProWrestling in October
- Naito over Omega for the HW (would be the rubber match; Naito then finishes 2-1 overall against Omega)

Tokyo Dome
- Naito v Okada for the HW
- Omega v Ibushi -or- Tanahashi (Tanahashi can finally get his W back if he hasn't already by that point)
- Omega leaves and goes to WWE and puts over every native guy on the way out


----------



## HOJO

Good for Shibata I guess

Plugging the 3/20 worth searching for to see, fun DDT show as always

*DDT “JUDGEMENT 2017 ~ DDT 20TH ANNIVERSARY BOX OFFICE”, 20/03/2017*
KO-D 6-Man Tag Team Titles – 3 Way Match: Kazusada Higuchi, Kouki Iwasaki & Mizuki Watase (c) Vs Soma Takao, Akito & Yasu Urano Vs Makoto Oishi, Shunma Katsumata & MAO - ***3/4*
Special 8-Man Tag Match: Toru Owashi, Kazuki Hirata, Antonio Honda & Lady Beard Vs Jaguar Yokota, Keisuke Ishii, Masahiro Takanashi & Yuni - *****
Shigehiro Irie Triennial Special Single Match: Shigehiro Irie Vs Mike Bailey - ****1/2*
Super Joshi Pro Wars 2017: Saki Akai, Meiko Satomura & Syoko Nakajima Vs Aja Kong, Cherry & Miyu Yamashita - *****
Shungo Oyama Pro Wrestling Challenge Match: Yoshihiro Takayama & Dick Togo Vs KUDO & Shungo Oyama ***1/2*
PRO WRESTLING TEES Presents “DDT Is DDT” 20 Years Entertainment Culmination! The Best In The World Bad Guy Decisive Battle: Danshoku Dino Vs Joey Ryan - *5 Anal Explosions*
KO-D Tag Team Titles: Masakatsu Funaki & Yukio Sakaguchi (c) Vs Shuji Ishikawa & Tetsuya Endo - ***3/4*
Kou Shibusawa 35th Anniversary “Nobunaga’s Ambition ~Our Warring States~” Sengoku Warlords Match: Toyotomi Hideyoshi (Sanshiro Takagi), Shingen Takeda (Keiji Muto) & Yukimura Sanada (Isami Kodaka) (w/ Matsu-hime (Kimika Tokuta)) Vs Katsuie Shibata (Daisuke Sekimoto), Kenshin Uesugi (Jun Akiyama) & Nobunaga Oda (Kota Ibushi) (w/ Oichi (Mai Iriya)) - ****1/2*
DDT Extreme Title – Sekichu Presents Hardcore Match: Jun Kasai (c) Vs Daisuke Sasaki - ****3/4*
KO-D Openweight Title – Good Com Asset Presents: HARASHIMA (c) Vs Konosuke Takeshita - ****3/4*


----------



## volde

Can anyone see Tama Tonga being pushed into singles? Maybe for jr. title? It might be his new attire but he looked like he has lost a bit of mass and shouldn't be much heavier than Takahashi. 

Anyway, I thought the match was awesome and the crowd was 150% behind Shibata which was very nice to see. Fale also, I think, played his role about as well as it could be played.

I saw some theories on reddit, that maybe Shibata might actually get a win, then have a successful defence against Suzuki and drop it to Omega. Looks very unlikely, but this tournament was also very unpredictable so maybe something like that is actually possible?


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*So, some big, big Dragon Gate news has come out. First off:

Cyber Kong has once again suffered an injury. YAMATO apparently messed up his arm with a Cross Armbreaker.

The numbness in Masato Yoshino's right arm is now gone & he's now in the strength rebuilding phase, although it will still be a while before he comes back.*



Spoiler: Memorial Gate



*The main event for this years Dead Or Alive is set, as YAMATO will defend the Dream Gate Championship against BxB Hulk, Naruki Doi, Cyber Kong & Shingo Takagi in the annual cage match. Jimmy Kagetora is the new Brave Gate Champion, after defeating El Lindaman in the finals of the title tournament & Team Doi (Doi, Ben-K & Big R) won the Triangle Gate belts.*



*Some great news all around.*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Shibata :mark: got something to look forward to during this sickness.


----------



## NOCONTESTU

Shibata challenging Okada for the Heavyweight belt. My two favorite guys in all of wrestling today in the main event. wens3 This is going to be incredible!!!!


----------



## The High King

Corey said:


> :Wat? Am I missing something? No one posted anything about Paige that I can see in between your two posts.


My second post about Paige was in reference to the posts on the previous pages, that I did not read when I made the first post, due to the fact when I made the first post I avoided reading the thread as I had still the shibata ishii match to watch, so when I was fully caught up I went back and read all the posts I missed the first time.

Hope that clears it up
and saves rainmaka answering any more questions that were initially aimed at me:smile2:


----------



## Mifune Jackson

I don't see Shibata beating Okada, but I'd love it if he did. Still Shibata's emergence in the New Japan Cup was great and that final was done incredibly well. Win or lose, Shibata was elevated here and the crowd was ready for it. People have been waiting for this for a long time.


----------



## Rave Bunny

Rainmaka! said:


> I'm @Rave Bunny's man yo. kada


And, the winner of the 2017 NJC is... Katsuyori Shibata!! :cozy Not a bad show last night actually, mainly because of the end result. opcorn

- Liger, etc v. Suzuki-gun was a decent way to open the show

- CHAOS v. Suzuki-gun only furthered the possibility of a Goto/MiSu match for the NEVER Title down the line

- Tanahashi, etc. v. Los Ingobernables de Japon was a nice, fast-paced tag team match (maybe to set up future matches between Naito/Juice, Takahashi/KUSHIDA, and Tanahashi, etc./LIJ?)

- CHAOS v. Bullet Club involved very limited interaction between Okada/Omega, which is always nice (I really wanted to see Omega hit the One-Winged :angel on someone)

- Shibata v. Fale... Thank You Gedo 

Okada v. Shibata for the IWGP Title on April 9th!! :aj3

And, did I walk into something weird...? Why do I feel like the "third wheel" in all of this? :sasha3


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Rave Bunny said:


> And, did I walk into something weird...? Why do I feel like the "third wheel" in all of this? :sasha3


----------



## The High King

My Gawd, what is Shibata doing in the impact zone


----------



## Corey

@Deadman's Hand I love how you put spoiler tags in the puro spoilers thread. :lolSave​


----------



## El Dandy

also thanks Chuck Taylor for ruining Shibata's theme. All I keep hearing is TLC No Scrubs :lmao


----------



## Corey

Just finished *Omega vs. Ishii*. I didn't think it was a MOTYC but I enjoyed it to an extent. The first 10-15 minutes (which was Omega's control segment) were just dull with really nothing happening of note other than the usual stuff from Kenny. The struggle on the top rope that Ishii ended up winning and hitting the frankensteiner was BY FAR my favorite moment of the match along with his late flurry to get the win off of the stunner counter to the OWA. Ishii was great in this but I just think it went on too long with too many nearfalls for my taste. Kenny has really blown his load in his last two singles matches. It's sort of overwhelming. Is he just gonna hit the One Winged Angel on someone to finally win or is he gonna gonna have to hit like 362 other moves too? Idk but imo this was just the 3rd best match of the first round because of the length. **** 1/2*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

Corey said:


> @Deadman's Hand I love how you put spoiler tags in the puro spoilers thread. :lolSave​


*I completely missed the spoiler part of the thread. :lol *


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

SAKURA GENESIS CARD IS REVEALED! 


Spoiler: Card



Eight man tag: 
Togi Makabe, Yuji Nagata, Tiger Mask W & Tiger Mask IV vs. Bullet Club (Tama Tonga, Tanga Roa, Yujiro Takahashi & Chase Owens)

Six man tag:
CHAOS (YOSHI-HASHI, Rocky Romero & Beretta) vs. Suzukigun (Minoru SUzuki, El Desperado & TAKA Michinoku)

IWGP Jr. Tag Team title match:
Suzukigun (Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Taichi) (c) vs. The World Class Tag Team (Gedo & Jado)

CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii & Toru Yano) vs. Bullet Club (Kenny Omega & Bad Luck Fale

Eight man tag:
Hiroshi Tanahashi, Juice Robinson, Ricochet & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Tetsuya Naito, SANADA, EVIL & BUSHI)

IWGP Tag Team title match:
TenCozy (Satoshi Kojima & Hiroyoshi Tenzan) (c) vs. War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)

NEVER Openweight title match:
Hirooki Goto (c) vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

IWGP Jr. title match:
Hiromu Takahashi (c) vs. KUSHIDA

IWGP Heavyweight title match:
Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Katsuyori Shibata​


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

HerNotThem said:


> SAKURA GENESIS CARD IS REVEALED!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Card
> 
> 
> 
> Eight man tag:
> Togi Makabe, Yuji Nagata, Tiger Mask W & Tiger Mask IV vs. Bullet Club (Tama Tonga, Tanga Roa, Yujiro Takahashi & Chase Owens)
> 
> Six man tag:
> CHAOS (YOSHI-HASHI, Rocky Romero & Beretta) vs. Suzukigun (Minoru SUzuki, El Desperado & TAKA Michinoku)
> 
> IWGP Jr. Tag Team title match:
> Suzukigun (Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Taichi) (c) vs. The World Class Tag Team (Gedo & Jado)
> 
> CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii & Toru Yano) vs. Bullet Club (Kenny Omega & Bad Luck Fale
> 
> Eight man tag:
> Hiroshi Tanahashi, Juice Robinson, Ricochet & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Tetsuya Naito, SANADA, EVIL & BUSHI)
> 
> IWGP Tag Team title match:
> TenCozy (Satoshi Kojima & Hiroyoshi Tenzan) (c) vs. War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
> 
> NEVER Openweight title match:
> Hirooki Goto (c) vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
> 
> IWGP Jr. title match:
> Hiromu Takahashi (c) vs. KUSHIDA
> 
> IWGP Heavyweight title match:
> Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Katsuyori Shibata​


Those last 4 matches kada

AND RICOCHET IS BACK :mark: :mark:


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Rainmaka! said:


> Those last 4 matches kada
> 
> AND RICOCHET IS BACK :mark: :mark:


Ricochet joining Taguchi Japan's fight against LIJ. Ricochet's abs vs. Sanada's hair :mark: :mark: :x


----------



## Master Bate

Wrestling gods please give me a huge upset and have Shibata win the world title.

Amen


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

ItsaNewDay said:


> Wrestling gods please give me a huge upset and have Shibata win the world title.
> 
> Amen


I will cancel my World subscription.




:mark: :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Goto/ZSJ, Takahashi/KUSHIDA + Okada/Shibata. Very nice.


----------



## BigCy

Happy about Shibata winning the NJC, although I wish he would have challenged Naito instead and got the W but hey it's still alright. Unpredictable tournament so I liked that.

Sakura Genesis looks decent although I would have also liked to see Naito defend the IC but I guess we can't get everything we want, I'm sure he'll defend it at Wrestling Dontaku or whatever the next one is. I'm assuming the 6-Man titles will be defended on a road to show but who knows. Looking most forward to Goto/ZSJ and Okada/Shibata. Predicting Omega gets the W against Ishii in the tag match he's in. Overall looking forward to it.


----------



## TD Stinger

Okada/Shibata and Goto/Sabre Jr sound great to me. I wasn't a huge fan of Takahashi/Kushida the 1st time around so hopefully this time it's different. And War Machine in the tag title match is exciting.

Outside of that, can't say I'm hyped guys like Tanahashi, Omega, Naito, etc. to be in these tag team matches we see almost every show.


----------



## Corey

War Machine getting a tag title shot! :mark:

I fully expect Goto to go over Sabre which will lead to a British Heavyweight Title match somewhere down the line in Rev Pro. It looks like they're never letting go of this Tanahashi/Naito story so I guess Tana is gonna take the IC Title off of him either at Dontaku or Dominion.


----------



## cablegeddon

Deadman's Hand said:


> *So, some big, big Dragon Gate news has come out. First off:
> 
> Cyber Kong has once again suffered an injury. YAMATO apparently messed up his arm with a Cross Armbreaker.
> 
> The numbness in Masato Yoshino's right arm is now gone & he's now in the strength rebuilding phase, although it will still be a while before he comes back.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Memorial Gate
> 
> 
> 
> *The main event for this years Dead Or Alive is set, as YAMATO will defend the Dream Gate Championship against BxB Hulk, Naruki Doi, Cyber Kong & Shingo Takagi in the annual cage match. Jimmy Kagetora is the new Brave Gate Champion, after defeating El Lindaman in the finals of the title tournament & Team Doi (Doi, Ben-K & Big R) won the Triangle Gate belts.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Some great news all around.*


I try to watch the Kobe festival show every year. Is Memorial gate their second biggest show of the year, or which one is it?


----------



## Flair Shot

cablegeddon said:


> I try to watch the Kobe festival show every year. Is Memorial gate their second biggest show of the year, or which one is it?


I always considered Dead or Alive to be the second biggest show.


----------



## Genking48

Yeah Dead or Alive is also what I'd consider the second biggest show they have.


----------



## The High King

the card really is only the last 4 matches, the constant multiple man matches eventually become more meaningless with each passing month in 90% of instances.

I would like Shibata to win, and the only miracle of that ever happening is so the title can transfer to Omega or Naito down the line soon after and Okada would not have to drop it personally to either of them. -but that is also unlikely as a triple threat match between Okada, Omega and Naito could do it, which would make the most sense when and could happen when Gedo has Okada pin Shibata.

Think War Machine might get the straps as TenCozy might not have been the intended choice initially before the Honma injury.
Is Taguchi finished his program with Takahashi?
I don't give a hoot who has the never title after the match ends.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

cablegeddon said:


> I try to watch the Kobe festival show every year. Is Memorial gate their second biggest show of the year, or which one is it?


*Dead or Alive is usually their second biggest, with Kobe being the big show for them.*


----------



## Rave Bunny

The card for NJPW Sakura Genesis looks really nice on paper! opcorn

- Goto v. ZSJ for the NEVER Title

- Takahashi v. KUSHIDA for the IWGP JH Title

- Okada v. Shibata for the IWGP Title

Plus, appearances from Liger, Tanahashi, Ishii, CHAOS, MiSu, Suzuki-gun, Omega, Bullet Club, Naito, Los Ingobernables de Japon, and Ricochet. I can't wait! :aj3


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Rave Bunny said:


> The card for NJPW Sakura Genesis looks really nice on paper! opcorn
> 
> - Goto v. ZSJ for the NEVER Title
> 
> - Takahashi v. KUSHIDA for the IWGP JH Title
> 
> - Okada v. Shibata for the IWGP Title
> 
> Plus, appearances from Liger, Tanahashi, Ishii, CHAOS, MiSu, Suzuki-gun, Omega, Bullet Club, Naito, Los Ingobernables de Japon, and Ricochet. I can't wait! :aj3


Bout time you dumped aige for Blissy.


----------



## Rave Bunny

Rainmaka! said:


> Bout time you dumped aige for Blissy.


I like Blissy a lot more than aige actually. :angel

By the way, Rainmaka... I was going to mention you in this thread that had a User claim that Balor/Rollins (SummerSlam 2016) was a "better" in-ring match than Zayn/Nakamura (NXT TakeOver: Dallas) and Omega/Naito (G1 Climax 26).

Pretty obvious it was a troll once he/she mentioned that Blissy reminded him/her of Bryan Danielson's ROH/NOAH days. kay2

Thought you could've used a laugh. :becky


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Rave Bunny said:


> I like Blissy a lot more than aige actually. :angel
> 
> By the way, Rainmaka... I was going to mention you in this thread that had a User claim that Balor/Rollins (SummerSlam 2016) was a "better" in-ring match than Zayn/Nakamura (NXT TakeOver: Dallas) and Omega/Naito (G1 Climax 26).
> 
> Pretty obvious it was a troll once he/she mentioned that Blissy reminded him/her of Bryan Danielson's ROH/NOAH days. kay2
> 
> Thought you could've used a laugh. :becky


I don't remember any Seth Rollins match......Ever. :aj3

I NEED THE LINK TO REFUTE THIS PERSON AND LAUGH AT THEM AS SOMEONE WHO WATCHED A LOT OF AMERICAN DRAGON'S MATCHES LIVE. :rockwut


----------



## NastyYaffa

Shibata:


> I left once, true. But I was always, always a pro wrestler. It goes back to my father, it goes in my blood. I was born into NJPW. It can’t be changed. So to fight Okada, to be able to fight Okada, I’m excited. But I want to hit that nerve, I want to see just how much of that born and bred pride he has, just how much of that blood is in his veins. He almost hides behind this character as the Rainmaker. He doesn’t wear a mask, but he might as well. I’m not even sure of what I’m saying myself, but I want to see what I can pull out of him, see a real Okada, one nobody’s ever seen before.


Hype!


----------



## Mordecay

Decent card for Sakura Genesis, but I hope ZSJ doesn't beat Goto for the Never Championship, he is a great technical wrestler, but he is so boring, a "vainilla midget" if you must, has next to no charisma and his selling is really bad


----------



## Dead Seabed

NastyYaffa said:


> Shibata:
> 
> 
> Hype!


It is real!


----------



## The High King

Maybe its just the time of year or I am sick of it but the next ten cards from NJPW in the build up to the main card is another dose of the same old multi man tag shit that is done to death.
Probably will skip all these as they make zero difference.


----------



## Sweggeh

Im annoyed about how Kenny Omega doesn't have a singles match at Sakura Genesis. This might be his last year in New Japan, they should really be trying to get as many marquee match ups out of him in that time.

Tanahashi and Naito being in tag matches is annoying too.

They could have had another great singles match in there, instead of the tag titles match.


----------



## El Dandy

Wouldn't' sweat Omega that much tbh; still plenty of time for main event singles matches.

That being said, I'm not his biggest fan but I think it's dumb how they have marginalized him. He will never be hotter than he was to start the year, and they just kind of squandered it and now he feels kind of cold.

Knowing now what they've done, they probably should've just gone dark and kept him away until they were ready for him to challenge Okada. He was the hottest name in the business for a moment, and his triumphant return was for an Honor Rising show which was kind of a lame way to bring him back. Then they follow that up with an L to Okada's #2 boy.

I know Omega will be fine, tho. Will it be as hot as it could've been? Probably not, but w/e.


----------



## Sweggeh

El Dandy said:


> Wouldn't' sweat Omega that much tbh; still plenty of time for main event singles matches.
> 
> That being said, I'm not his biggest fan but I think it's dumb how they have marginalized him. He will never be hotter than he was to start the year, and they just kind of squandered it and now he feels kind of cold.
> 
> Knowing now what they've done, they probably should've just gone dark and kept him away until they were ready for him to challenge Okada. He was the hottest name in the business for a moment, and his triumphant return was for an Honor Rising show which was kind of a lame way to bring him back. Then they follow that up with an L to Okada's #2 boy.
> 
> I know Omega will be fine, tho. Will it be as hot as it could've been? Probably not, but w/e.


Exactly. He was so over just after Wrestlekingdom, the whole wrestling world was talking about him. Based on google trends he was generating more online interest after WK11 than most WWE superstars have in their entire careers.

But it looks like they are trying to purposely slow him down or kill his hype. The loss to Ishii was so unnecessary. I get that they wanted to have upsets in the first round, but when someone is getting really over in your company and putting a lot of new eyes on your product, the worst thing you can do is just have them lose in the first round. To Ishii of all people, who despite being a great wrestler is the complete opposite in every way to the type of wrestler you would think newer, more casual fans just starting watching after seeing the WK11 hype would latch onto and be interested in. This booking has just been plain dumb.

Maybe its all on purpose and they don't want him to get too over to where he gets a big offer and leaves for WWE, I don't know. I dont want to speculate.

All I know is that the way they are treating him isn't right.


----------



## The High King

they killed the omega hype as they already have the fan preferring Naito over Omega and last thing they need is fans liking another wrestler in omega more. Like roman in the wwe, what is it with bookers trying to force certain wrestlers down our throat?


----------



## Sweggeh

The High King said:


> they killed the omega hype as they already have the fan preferring Naito over Omega and last thing they need is fans liking another wrestler in omega more. Like roman in the wwe, what is it with bookers trying to force certain wrestlers down our throat?


I assume you mean they are pushing Okada down our throats, not Naito?

If so, I kind of agree but even then it doesn't make sense. If Omega was protected, they could have had Okada beat him in their rematch and put Okada over even more. Slowing down Omega doesn't help anyone.

Where is the intrigue for Omega vs Okada when Omega can't even beat Ishii. This booking doesn't make much sense at all. And even if Omega gets his win back, the fact is he got beat clean by Ishii. Being 1-1 with Ishii doesn't look like the record of someone that can be a threat to Okada.

What they did to Omega was like WWE setting up Reigns vs Undertaker by having Reigns get beat clean by Kane first. Or setting up Orton vs Wyatt by first having Orton lose to Erick Rowan clean.

Its just nonsensical. If they keep this shit up for much longer, having Omega either look weak and lose matches for no reason, or have him in multi man cluster fucks on big shows, then he would be completely justified in leaving as soon as he gets the chance. 

If you are gonna be treated like crap in favour of the companies top guys, you might as well do it in WWE and get a bigger pay check. Why risk breaking your neck on a nightly for NJPW, and drawing them some of the most worldwide attention they have since their glory years over a decade and a half ago, when all they do is fuck up your momentum and job you out to their guys.


----------



## Rave Bunny

Sweggeh said:


> I assume you mean they are pushing Okada down our throats, not Naito?
> 
> If so, I kind of agree but even then it doesn't make sense. If Omega was protected, they could have had Okada beat him in their rematch and put Okada over even more. Slowing down Omega doesn't help anyone.
> 
> Where is the intrigue for Omega vs Okada when Omega can't even beat Ishii. This booking doesn't make much sense at all. And even if Omega gets his win back, the fact is he got beat clean by Ishii. Being 1-1 with Ishii doesn't look like the record of someone that can be a threat to Okada.
> 
> What they did to Omega was like WWE setting up Reigns vs Undertaker by having Reigns get beat clean by Kane first. Or setting up Orton vs Wyatt by first having Orton lose to Erick Rowan clean.
> 
> Its just nonsensical. If they keep this shit up for much longer, having Omega either look weak and lose matches for no reason, or have him in multi man cluster fucks on big shows, then he would be completely justified in leaving as soon as he gets the chance.
> 
> If you are gonna be treated like crap in favour of the companies top guys, you might as well do it in WWE and get a bigger pay check. Why risk breaking your neck on a nightly for NJPW, and drawing them some of the most worldwide attention they have since their glory years over a decade and a half ago, when all they do is fuck up your momentum and job you out to their guys.


Agreed. :quite Omega was white-hot and his stock was through the roof, especially after his "five-star" match with Naito at G1 Climax 26 and his "six-star" match with Okada at WK 11. It's a shame how much Omega's value has depreciated ever since his return at Honor Rising...

As a payoff for his loss to Ishii at NJC 2017, as well as the constant multi-man tag matches... I would assume that Omega gets his big singles win over Okada at Dominion 6.11 for the IWGP Title, especially with the G1 Special taking place shortly afterwards?

Just my two cents. :aj3


----------



## The High King

Sweggeh said:


> I assume you mean they are pushing Okada down our throats, not Naito?
> 
> If so, I kind of agree but even then it doesn't make sense. If Omega was protected, they could have had Okada beat him in their rematch and put Okada over even more. Slowing down Omega doesn't help anyone.
> 
> Where is the intrigue for Omega vs Okada when Omega can't even beat Ishii. This booking doesn't make much sense at all. And even if Omega gets his win back, the fact is he got beat clean by Ishii. Being 1-1 with Ishii doesn't look like the record of someone that can be a threat to Okada.
> 
> What they did to Omega was like WWE setting up Reigns vs Undertaker by having Reigns get beat clean by Kane first. Or setting up Orton vs Wyatt by first having Orton lose to Erick Rowan clean.
> 
> Its just nonsensical. If they keep this shit up for much longer, having Omega either look weak and lose matches for no reason, or have him in multi man cluster fucks on big shows, then he would be completely justified in leaving as soon as he gets the chance.
> 
> If you are gonna be treated like crap in favour of the companies top guys, you might as well do it in WWE and get a bigger pay check. Why risk breaking your neck on a nightly for NJPW, and drawing them some of the most worldwide attention they have since their glory years over a decade and a half ago, when all they do is fuck up your momentum and job you out to their guys.



I did mean Okada is the one being forced upon us.
I agree with you entirely why kill all the hype of Omega and I am not his biggest fan but the guy was super over only to shut it down.
Killing Omega and Naito wont make the fans want Okada any more than they do already and most liely turn more fans against Okada.
When Reigns did lose matches in the WWE it was punishment for his suspension , Omega has been killed for little or no reason.
I do not understand why any company would build a wrestler and when he reaches the point where he is hot, they screw it up so they can build him again.


----------



## Corey

*New Japan Cup 2nd Round: *EVIL vs. Nagata - **** 1/2

*This was good shit. Loved the physicality as Nagata set the tone early with the stiff kick off the apron. Last few minutes were red hot too.

*New Japan Cup 2nd Round: *Shibata vs. Juice Robinson - *** 3/4

*Eh, this was alright but never really grabbed me and I didn't care for the sudden finish. Seemed like it was building towards something good and then just ended. Crowd wasn't that lively either.

*New Japan Cup 2nd Round: *Ishii vs. SANADA - **** 3/4

*Great match and much easier to watch than Omega/Ishii imo. Loved all the counters and the frantic feel as they each tried to fight out of anything possible.


----------



## Lariatoh!

It is bizarre why they have poured water on Omega... 

I'm going to really reach here... but is it to take him off WWE's radar?


----------



## volde

Sweggeh said:


> Where is the intrigue for Omega vs Okada when Omega can't even beat Ishii. This booking doesn't make much sense at all. And even if Omega gets his win back, the fact is he got beat clean by Ishii. Being 1-1 with Ishii doesn't look like the record of someone that can be a threat to Okada.


Okada also lost to Ishii. Ishii is not some regular jobber and is usually presented as someone who can take on anyone.


----------



## Corey

Based Gedo bout to swerve all of us and put the belt on Shibata :mark:


----------



## maxninepower

Entire press conference:

— Winner of the New Japan Cup yesterday and now challenger for the IWGP title. Your thoughts please.

Shibata： ‘Thank you to all of the fans that have supported me. I won the New Japan Cup, and earned the right to challenge for Okada’s IWGP Heavyweight title.’

–Is that all?

Shibata：‘Yes.’

–In that case we will take questions from the press.

–Can you tell us about your comments toward Okada yesterday, and also how you feel about Fale?

Shibata： ‘He’s… Big. I definitely felt that.’

— Did that make for a tougher opponent than usual, or perhaps it was easier, even?

Shibata： ‘Is there any such thing as an easy opponent? But he’s certainly out of the ordinary. His size is his biggest weapon.’

–You were conscious of the Bad Luck Fall?

Shibata： ‘If he’d hit that it would’ve been over. I wouldn’t say that was the only thing I was aware of, but it would have made the difference.’

–In the Cup this year, you had Suzuki in the first round, Juice in the second and Ishii in the semi finals. It seemed like the Ishii match in particular left an impression on you.

Shibata： ‘Yeah. Yesterday was the final, and I had Ishii the day before. The Ishii match.. it was an Ishii match. The kind of match where I was able to just put everything out of my mind and be completely focused. The opening round, the Ota show, everything that wasn’t relevant on my mind I was able to put to one side. I’m grateful to Ishii for that.’

–You said he was awesome.

Shibata： ‘Yeah, I meant it.’

–Well it was made official today, the Ryogoku main event was decided.

Shibata： ‘Well, I knew the winner gets to challenge, but now what that means has really hit home, it’s really happening. Yesterday after the match I just went home, slept and then came here, so… when I remember the New Japan Cup, this idea of where and when the challenge happens.. our schedule is always so hectic it never really crossed my mind when the title match happens. Now it’s only a couple of weeks out.’

–Winning the Cup doesn’t feel real to you yet?

Shibata： ‘Oh, it feels real. I mean, it’s right here next to me, I won it. But today, this interview is about me challenging Okada in Ryogoku. I haven’t really been in this press conference situation before. I’m not used to it I guess.’

–Yesterday you had a lot of thoughts to share about Okada.

Shibata： ‘Oh, I have a lot of thoughts!’

–And you talked about your promise from three or four years ago.

Shibata： ‘I think when I first talked about promises maybe there were some people thinking it’d be my classmate… but then when I said the name Okada, I made my intentions clear.’

–Even since you came back to the company after your long absence, you two really haven’t touched. Do you feel like ‘this is finally happening?’

Shibata： ‘Finally, right? I faced him once in the G1 and really only very rarely in tags. In these four or five years maybe all together we’ve shared a ring for twenty, thirty minutes. It’s a very rare situation. Inside, I’ve felt that whatever I say, or even just floating the idea would see me separated from him. I get that he’s the most important guy to the company, but perhaps they’ve been overprotective of him, and I wonder whether that’s for the best. He hasn’t turned me down, by any means. I think he’s awesome, but in that period where we haven’t been able to touch, I’ve just been watching, with my sights set on him, quietly, from the background. But in that period, here’s Naito saying all kinds of things and I let this slide, and all of a sudden, it’s hard to figure out which way to go. That’s the thing about pro wrestling; it’s live, it’s raw and it’s fluid, always changing. That’s New Japan.’

— It took a long time, but you’re finally at the top of the card.

Shibata： ‘Right. These last three or four years I’ve not been vocal, we haven’t touched, I’ve just been biding my time. Look, I left, and to come back and just demand a title shot isn’t going to happen. Lots has happened over that time, lots has happened within me. And it’s true what Okada said. ‘You don’t get a shot just by coming and standing opposite me.’ ‘Come back when you’ve won the New Japan Cup.’ I went and did that. It just took a long time.’

–How do you think the Okada of today differs from the man you faced before?

Shibata： ‘Of course, he’s going to be different. That was, what, three years ago? Three year’s experience is a lot. For a high school student, it’s the difference between a freshman and a graduate. Three years is big, and it’s big for Okada, no doubt. He had the belt then, he has the belt now. That’s amazing, and it’s something I couldn’t do. But I’ve changed over the last three years too. Last year I fought over the NEVER title, I went abroad, went to the UK, learned a lot. I think in Japan too, I had more singles matches last year than at any other time in my career. And I took every challenger and every fight. That mindset, that’s something that New Japan instils in you, the Lion Mark instils in you. It’s a vital thing you can’t change or replace, and it’s what’s led me to challenge and fight for the very symbol of what NJPW represents.’

— You think you can pull out a different side to Okada when you face him?

Shibata：I think so. That’s why I wanted him. Okada.. I think yesterday was the first time I put the words ‘Okada’ and ‘IWGP’ in the same sentence. Maybe I mentioned his name before, but I never talked about the IWGP title until now. But over the last four, five years, I’ve changed, I’ve grown, and I’ve finally arrived at this point.’

— You last challenged 13 years ago. What were your thoughts on the IWGP Heavyweight Championship at that point?

Shibata： ‘Hmm. Maybe I thought about whether I’d get a belt sometime.. Last year I held the NEVER belt, that was only the third belt in my career. And then I had the British belt and wrestled for that. I think up to that point, I didn’t really feel that belts were all that important. But now I realise that they are important. You’re the focus, you can make things happen. A symbol. The champion is the icon, the face of New Japan.’

–So you want to start a movement as champion?

Shibata： ‘I don’t know about a movement, but I want a change of scenery. It’s always been Okada. It was Okada when I came back to the company, it’s Okada now. I want to change this narrative of the main events all being with similar guys, blow a hole in that logic.’

–You debuted in 1999, left the company and came back, all in all, it’s been an 18 year journey for you. How do you reflect on that?

Shibata： ‘Well, I think the last 18 years for me is something that nobody else could replicate. Whoever I face will never have had the career I’ve had. Okada, I don’t know how long he’s been doing this now, but the same goes for him. But however you look at it, wherever I’ve been and whatever I’ve done, these last 18 years I’ve always been a pro wrestler. It’s something nobody could possibly replicate.

–A lot of rough times, a lot of tears…

Shibata: ‘Tears.. I said this in the ring yesterday, sweat is more beautiful than any tears shed. Sweat doesn’t lie.’

–Is there anything different in your mindset, comparing your first challenge to now?

Shibata： ‘Yes, I think so. At that time, I didn’t really have a clear idea of what the IWGP meant. At that time Fujita had the belt, he was a great wrestler, I could challenge him. There was no fear in me, no trepidation. And I got destroyed. Not having that fear was what got me wiped out. These 18 years, I’ve gotten to know fear, and pain and struggle. That’s what I meant when I said however you cut it, I’ve always been a pro wrestler, even if the ring I stood in changed. So everything’s connected, all these points are connected, and it’s all connected to Okada and Ryogoku.’

— Yesterday you said you knew the NJPW of back then, and you know the NJPW of today, so you have twice the knowledge of Okada. Can you expand on that?

Shibata： ‘There’s a saying isn’t there? Born and bred. I left once, true. But I was always, always a pro wrestler. It goes back to my father, it goes in my blood. I was born into NJPW. It can’t be changed. Soto fight Okada, to be able to fight Okada, I’m excited. But I want to hit that nerve, I want to see just how much of that born and bred pride he has, just how much of that blood is in his veins. He almost hides behind this character as the Rainmaker. He doesn’t wear a mask, but he might as well. I’m not even sure of what I’m saying myself, but I want to see what I can pull out of him, see a real Okada, one nobody’s ever seen before. Maybe that troubles him, maybe that’s why he didn’t come out yesterday.’


----------



## Master Bate

''sweat is more beautiful than any tears shed. Sweat doesn’t lie.''

What a fucking line.


----------



## volde

Fits his character 100%.


----------



## cablegeddon

maxninepower said:


> Entire press conference:
> 
> 
> 
> Shibata： ‘He’s… Big. I definitely felt that.’
> 
> — Did that make for a tougher opponent than usual, or perhaps it was easier, even?
> 
> Shibata： ‘Is there any such thing as an easy opponent? But he’s certainly out of the ordinary. His size is his biggest weapon.’
> 
> –You were conscious of the Bad Luck Fall?
> 
> Shibata： ‘If he’d hit that it would’ve been over. I wouldn’t say that was the only thing I was aware of, but it would have made the difference.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> — You think you can pull out a different side to Okada when you face him?
> 
> Shibata：I think so. That’s why I wanted him. Okada.. I think yesterday was the first time I put the words ‘Okada’ and ‘IWGP’ in the same sentence. Maybe I mentioned his name before, but I never talked about the IWGP title until now. But over the last four, five years, I’ve changed, I’ve grown, and I’ve finally arrived at this point.’
> 
> — You last challenged 13 years ago. What were your thoughts on the IWGP Heavyweight Championship at that point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> –A lot of rough times, a lot of tears…
> 
> Shibata: ‘Tears.. I said this in the ring yesterday, sweat is more beautiful than any tears shed. Sweat doesn’t lie.’
> 
> –Is there anything different in your mindset, comparing your first challenge to now?
> 
> Shibata： ‘Yes, I think so. At that time, I didn’t really have a clear idea of what the IWGP meant. At that time Fujita had the belt, he was a great wrestler, I could challenge him. There was no fear in me, no trepidation. And I got destroyed. Not having that fear was what got me wiped out. These 18 years, I’ve gotten to know fear, and pain and struggle. That’s what I meant when I said however you cut it, I’ve always been a pro wrestler, even if the ring I stood in changed. So everything’s connected, all these points are connected, and it’s all connected to Okada and Ryogoku.’
> 
> — Yesterday you said you knew the NJPW of back then, and you know the NJPW of today, so you have twice the knowledge of Okada. Can you expand on that?
> 
> Shibata： ‘There’s a saying isn’t there? Born and bred. I left once, true. But I was always, always a pro wrestler. It goes back to my father, it goes in my blood. I was born into NJPW. It can’t be changed. Soto fight Okada, to be able to fight Okada, I’m excited. But I want to hit that nerve, I want to see just how much of that born and bred pride he has, just how much of that blood is in his veins. He almost hides behind this character as the Rainmaker. He doesn’t wear a mask, but he might as well. I’m not even sure of what I’m saying myself, but I want to see what I can pull out of him, see a real Okada, one nobody’s ever seen before. Maybe that troubles him, maybe that’s why he didn’t come out yesterday.’


Wtf is this? A Shakespeare play?


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Shibata should win, I know he won't but I can still hope. As for Omega, have we learnt nothing by Gedo's booking, he's so random and unpredictable that I can pretty much guarantee Omega will be super hot come Dominion time.


----------



## Corey

*New Japan Pro Wrestling “Road to SAKURA GENESIS 2017”, 4/4/2017 [Tue] 18:30 @ Korakuen Hall in Tokyo *

(1) Manabu Nakanishi, Jushin Thunder Liger & Hirai Kawato vs. Takashi Iizuka, El Desperado & TAKA Michinoku
(2) Yuji Nagata & Tomoyuki Oka vs. Yujiro Takahashi & Chase Owens
(3) Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Tiger Mask IV vs. Raymond Rowe, Hanson & David Finlay
(4) Hirooki Goto, Toru Yano, Jado & Gedo vs. Minoru Suzuki, Zack Sabre Jr., Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Taichi
(5) Tomohiro Ishii & Barreta vs. Kenny Omega & Bad Luck Fale
(6) Juice Robinson & KUSHIDA vs. Tetsuya Naito & Hiromu Takahashi
(7) Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI vs. Katsuyori Shibata & Togi Makabe


(8) *NEVER 6 Man Tag Championship Match*: [11th Champions] SANADA, EVIL & BUSHI vs. [Challengers] Hiroshi Tanahashi, Ryusuke Taguchi & Ricochet


----------



## El Dandy

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Shibata should win, I know he won't but I can still hope. As for Omega, have we learnt nothing by Gedo's booking, he's so random and unpredictable that I can pretty much guarantee Omega will be super hot come Dominion time.


No doubt the Omega train will get back on the rails. He's at a level where he's 1 W away at any time from a challenge.

However, I am skeptical he will ever be as hot as he was following the Dome show. That was truly a perfect storm where he was the talk of the wrestling world because of the Okada match and then that was immediately followed with "OMG his contract is up :woo! What will Kenny do :woo?!"

For a moment in time, he was at the epicenter of the entire business and had lightening in a bottle.

We look and see what they did to capitalize on that:

How did they reveal where he decided to stay with NJPW? On WOR le sigh
How did he make his return to Japan? For an Honor Rising show where he was back doing the same old BC stuff.
What did he do in his first singles match back in NJPW with all of this new momentum? L in the 1st round of a B-level tournament.


----------



## Sweggeh

El Dandy said:


> No doubt the Omega train will get back on the rails. He's at a level where he's 1 W away at any time from a challenge.
> 
> However, I am skeptical he will ever be as hot as he was following the Dome show. That was truly a perfect storm where he was the talk of the wrestling world because of the Okada match and then that was immediately followed with "OMG his contract is up :woo! What will Kenny do :woo?!"
> 
> For a moment in time, he was at the epicenter of the entire business and had lightening in a bottle.
> 
> *We look and see what they did to capitalize on that:
> 
> How did they reveal where he decided to stay with NJPW? On WOR le sigh
> How did he make his return to Japan? For an Honor Rising show where he was back doing the same old BC stuff.
> What did he do in his first singles match back in NJPW with all of this new momentum? L in the 1st round of a B-level tournament*.


Exactly. Its unbelievable how badly they squandered that opportunity.

Although the one thing I will cut them some slack on is how Omega revealed he was staying. It was obvious from day one that the free agency angle it was just a work, as was reported by everyone reliable when it started. And obviously NJPW would have never given him the G1 if he was going to walk away a few months later.

The work was so good though that it really got out of hand and legitimately got a lot of people convinced that it was going to happen, and when people actually started thinking Omega was gonna be at the Royal Rumble, he had to shut down the speculation as to not disappoint people by letting it go too far.

The next NJPW show was in February I believe, so it wouldnt have made sense to stretch it out for that long. It had to be done that way. I truly believe the unprecedented publicity they got for that contract angle killed the plans that they had for it, since if it was a little more low key they could have rode it out longer.

But yeah, everything after that was just bullshit.


----------



## Corey

New Japan Cup was fantastic as a whole. Matches that didn't look so good on paper seemed to over deliver and I didn't even watch everything. 

EVIL vs. Tanahashi - *** 3/4
Shibata vs. Suzuki - *** 3/4
Ishii vs. Omega - *** 1/2

EVIL vs. Nagata - *** 1/2
Ishii vs. SANADA - *** 3/4

EVIL vs. Fale - *** 1/2 (Really good match, I just hated the interference segment and din't feel it was necessary)
Shibata vs. Ishii - ****+

Shibata vs. Fale - **** 1/4 (Without a doubt one of the most underrated matches of the year. Fantastic stuff)

SHIBATA! :mark:Save​


----------



## Rave Bunny

Corey said:


> *New Japan Pro Wrestling “Road to SAKURA GENESIS 2017”, 4/4/2017 [Tue] 18:30 @ Korakuen Hall in Tokyo *
> 
> (1) Manabu Nakanishi, Jushin Thunder Liger & Hirai Kawato vs. Takashi Iizuka, El Desperado & TAKA Michinoku
> (2) Yuji Nagata & Tomoyuki Oka vs. Yujiro Takahashi & Chase Owens
> (3) Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Tiger Mask IV vs. Raymond Rowe, Hanson & David Finlay
> (4) Hirooki Goto, Toru Yano, Jado & Gedo vs. Minoru Suzuki, Zack Sabre Jr., Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Taichi
> (5) Tomohiro Ishii & Barreta vs. Kenny Omega & Bad Luck Fale
> (6) Juice Robinson & KUSHIDA vs. Tetsuya Naito & Hiromu Takahashi
> (7) Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI vs. Katsuyori Shibata & Togi Makabe
> 
> 
> (8) *NEVER 6 Man Tag Championship Match*: [11th Champions] SANADA, EVIL & BUSHI vs. [Challengers] Hiroshi Tanahashi, Ryusuke Taguchi & Ricochet


That's actually a decent card. opcorn I really hope the MiSu/ZSJ match delivers, since I have high expectations for it. And, I honestly don't see Los Ingobernables de Japon losing their NEVER 6-Man Tag Team Titles anytime soon. :aj3

Oh, Omega and Naito in their respective matches look pretty promising as well! :quite


----------



## Zatiel

Honestly, some of those tags look fun. The pure weirdness of Ishii & Barreta Vs. Omega & Fale is appealing. NJPW always has a bunch of tags, but I feel like they don't do weird teams nearly as often as they could. There's a novelty to some of it.

Also Okada/Hashi Vs. Shibata/Makabe should be real solid.


----------



## BornBad

MAR.24.2017 #COLUMN

Kenny Omega on his surprise exit from the New Japan Cup and his future global plans!

We caught up with Kenny Omega during the New Japan Cup tournament to get his thoughts on his loss , and what he wants to see in NJPW’s global future.

–It was a disappointing exit from the New Japan Cup, how do you feel now?

Kenny : A lot of people had high hopes for me in the tournament. I was the favorite. Until now I’ve always been the underdog, so it was easy for me to exceed everyone’s expectations. Now this time I’m a damn failure. What do I do? Where do I go from here? Why did I lose? Does CHAOS know something about me? My weakness? How is it that Okada beat me after I gave it my all, and then Ishii as well? It blows my motherfXXXking mind! So what I need to do is go on a quest, a search for what I am lacking. What is Kenny Omega’s weakness!? That’s what I need to find next!

— How has your shoulder been since 2/27 at Korakuen show?

Kenny : You know, I really wanted to keep that injury secret. I didn’t want to tell anyone about it before the [New Japan Cup] match… I didn’t even want to tell anyone after the match either! Because if I said anything after the match, they’d say I was making excuses. “You’re a sore loser,” they’d say! But I’m not making excuses and I’m not a sore loser. I should be able to beat Ishii no matter what! Do you think Ishii is 100%? No! He’s falling apart day by day, he’s in horrible condition. Look at him! He’s short, fat, out of shape… he’s f#%king bald, he gets no action, if you know what I mean (laughs). I could go on. He’s got more problems than I do! So I don’t want to use this shoulder as an excuse.

–So do you feel you’re back to 100%?

Kenny : No not yet. But I’m using these New Japan Cup tag matches to heal as much as I can. So when the next singles challenge comes, I’ll be 100%. Or at least whatever percent I need to be so I’m better than the other guy!

–What are your expectations and plans for Sakura Genesis coming up?

Kenny : Well every series has a theme, right? I can’t pick my matches, the company does. And the company is f#%king stupid! They don’t know what the best match of every tour should be. If they want to make a bunch of money, it’s simple! Don’t they realize who I am?! The “Best Bout Machine”!
Ok look, we’ve had a lot of good matches already this year. The best, of course, was my match at the Tokyo Dome. By far. Now everyone is trying to be like Kenny Omega, but it’s not even physically possible! 
So what did I do? I came back to show everyone that no, you can’t be like me. There is no one like Kenny Omega! So if they want to make money, they give me another chance to get the belt. I know, I don’t deserve it, I didn’t win the New Japan Cup… But if this company wants the big match, they should put their best big match wrestler in it! The guy that gets the ratings, the guy that gets the money, and the guy that gets the world-wide exposure. That’s me and only me!

–We got not only Sakura Genesis coming up, there’s also Dontaku and Dominion. And last but not least, the G1 Special in LA. What do you have planned for America?

Kenny : Make no mistake about it, the people want to party. Coming to America is cause for celebration! But what would make people party the longest, hardest and loudest would be watching me in the main event wearing the IWGP Heavyweight Championship. No one wants to see Okada wearing that belt! Not even the Japanese fans are excited to see Okada as champion. Maybe the single, older women…maybe they enjoy him (laughs). But that’s ok, whoever they are, they can enjoy him all they want!
The truth is, if you’re a young guy or girl, or if you’re an athlete, or if you’re just plain cool, you want to cheer for Kenny Omega! Because he’s a real athlete, he brings the excitement, the hype. And he’s F#%KING cool! He’s got a good body…oh yeah, a DAMN good body! And everybody likes him! Not just in Japan. Not just in Taiwan, Singapore, or America…we’re talking world-wide!

–If you had to write the playbook for New Japan as it looks to expand globally, what would you put in it?

Kenny : Ok, here’s the thing…if I’m the champion, then you can challenge the world. Because then you have the one guy that can lead this company to bigger things. If you have someone like Okada holding the belt, then just stay in Tokyo! Because then there’s no appeal out there. There’s no appeal for that anywhere, except your home base.
I am the gateway drug. Do you want to take the Okada pill, or do you want to see just how FAR this rabbit hole goes? Then you’ll take the Kenny Omega pill! You enter that…O-Matrix! And then you can see what makes New Japan so special. Because the guy that gets the most out of all of these wrestlers here is me!
So you want to talk about me writing the playbook? Look, I’m not trying to be selfish. If I wasn’t the best wrestler, I’d say, “Look, you gotta give it to THIS guy! He’s the leader and I’ll be his warm-up act, that’s fine.” But I’m not an idiot. I know the truth, and the truth is I am the most creative, the best, the man of the hour! Put the belt on me, ‘cause I should be the rightful champion. I can take this company to better things and bring in the big bucks.

njpw1972.com


----------



## Ham and Egger

This guy is hilarious. One of the funniest wrestler interviews I've ever read.


----------



## BornBad




----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I truly don't have much concern regarding Omega. He's the type of guy who can reheat himself up and get people talking and paying attention whenever he needs to, the way he works, does interviews and social media. Could it be at the same level as it was a couple of months ago? Nobody can say for certain yes or no, but they do know what they have in him as far as being a talent and a potential moneymaker both in Japan and elsewhere. I'm optimistic that they'll do him right, assuming they've got him for a long enough period of time to justify it.

Though I have seen a small handful of people say that they're losing interest, because they're just in it for Omega and they want him to be champion already. I suppose this is a shortcoming of puro booking in general, the slower rate of change and progression can be jarring for people used to the fast-paced and weekly nature of WWE, TNA, etc.


----------



## BornBad

There is no rush to put the belt on Kenny Omega since he'll be there for 10 or 11 months and maybe more and that's very long. Also it's well know that they don't book the same main event for 4 months like :vince2

Also that Sakura Genesis card sounds sweat ( even if it's a Naito free event ) but i hope it's not going to turn into another " CHAOS FUCK YEAH " party at the expense of Suzuki Gun and Shibata even if i know that the chance of Shibata to beat Okada are very very poor


----------



## Sweggeh

Shibata is not going to win, simply because it would fuck up long term storylines they have with Okada-Naito and Okada-Omega.

I know everyone is happy Shibata is finally getting a shot, but it would probably have made more sense for him to challenge Okada once those two aforementioned feuds were really over. But they are using him like they did Suzuki, just to fill out time.

The match is likely going to be awesome though.


----------



## Dead Seabed

BornBad said:


> Do you think Ishii is 100%? No! He’s falling apart day by day, he’s in horrible condition. Look at him! He’s short, fat, out of shape… he’s f#%king bald, he gets no action, if you know what I mean (laughs). I could go on.



lmaozers


----------



## Corey

Cody Hall is working the NOAH Global Tag League with a guy I've never heard of and there's... whatever the hell that TNA tag team is at the bottom. :lol

~ Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya
~ Takashi Sugiura & Kenoh (Reinging GHC Tag Champions)
~ Naomichi Marufuji & Maybach Taniguchi
~ Go Shiozaki & Atsushi Kotoge
~ Muhammad Yone & Akitoshi Saito
~ Kaito Kiyomiya & Takuya Nomura (BJW)
~ Cody Hall (USA) & Randy Reign (Canada)
~ “New Browmans” Robby E & Bram (Impact Wrestling)

NOAH also ran an 8 man tag 2 out of 3 falls match that sounds incredibly interesting and Eddie Edwards beat Go Shiozaki in a singles match. He's saying he wants a shot at Nakajima and the GHC Title. :mark:


----------



## The Nuke

Noah has really turned a corner in terms of show quality from what I've heard.


----------



## The High King

Suzuki Gun is going to be fodder to Chaos and the Gedo Ego, and likewise with Shibata.


----------



## The High King

I finally got around to watching Great voyage Noah from the 12th of March.
Main event was a great match as I expected from 2 of the best in Noah and there is the problem the best list is not that long sadly.
Sad to see Muta still getting in the ring when he is clearly a wreck and Moose seemed over.
Storm did his bit as did Eddie Edwards against Kotoge.
Skipped the early multiman match and the lightweight tag match
The heavyweight tag match was ok


----------



## Zatiel

I give Okada a pass for his super-push because he's such an excellent wrestler who routinely puts on main event-worthy performances. But another factor was on display tonight. Even before the teams had agreed who would start, Okada looked tentative about getting in the ring with Shibata. 

He took far longer to lock up with him than most opponents do. For the whole match he was *sweating* this guy. When he got the advantage with an arm wringer, he emoted to the camera that he wasn't confident that he could keep it applied. As soon as he got in trouble, he maneuvered to his corner and tagged out, not a cowardly move, but definitely conservative. Later on, when he knew he was safe, he'd do something like mock Shibata's sitting pose, but when they fought, he kept going after the weak shoulder for the easiest advantage, and he didn't win every exchange.

He doesn't just get jumped and injured like a traditional babyface, as he did with the Suzuki title challenge. He is much more reliable at making it seem like he's concerned about how good his opponent is than, say, HHH, Cena, or Reigns.

While I'm sure he'll beat Shibata, the stuff he does with his opponents helps validate them. It makes NJPW's title scene way more entertaining to watch.


----------



## The High King

I skipped the first match as life is to short to spend it watch a Fale squash match.
The idea of making the young lion look great against Suzuki Gun failed and only made Suzuki gun look even more wretched. Remember when Suzuki Gun tuned up at the start of the year and was like a breath of fresh air? Look at them now.
Togi TenCozy against War Machine and Finlay a solid bout with WM rightly made to look strong so surprised they gave the win to TenCozy.
As always Minoru did his best to carry his stablemates against Goto that I like and the useless Gedo and Jado and the match did nothing but set up the Goto Minoru match down the line.

I also skipped the next match with Yano as I always do, and was in no mind to see Omega doing his monthly comedy routine either.

LIJ is the only reason to watch 5 on 5 matches as a team they are brilliant.
Nakanishi needs to retire or go somewhere where they don't show wrestling on tv in any form.
Surprised they had Sanada eat the pin from Juice.
I like Shibata but his moments with Okada here bored me for most of the match, there is slow build and there is crawling.I like Yoshi and Nagata can still go at his age.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

When GOD got his coronation


----------



## Rave Bunny

Wow... New Japan first uploaded Tanahashi v. Omega at The New Beginning in Niigata (which was an amazing match, by the way) last week and now Okada v. Naito at Invasion Attack 2016? Awesome!

Tetsuya Naito with both the IWGP Title and Los Ingobernables de Japon by his side at the end of the match... Truly a sight to see! :aj3 Naito deserved a much longer title reign but whatever... His time will come again soon!

And, who could forget about SANADA's debut during this match? :angel
@HerNotThem Thanks for the upload, missy! :ajhi


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

HerNotThem said:


> When GOD got his coronation


#NEVERFORGET


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Rave Bunny said:


> Wow... New Japan first uploaded Tanahashi v. Omega at The New Beginning in Niigata (which was an amazing match, by the way) last week and now Okada v. Naito at Invasion Attack 2016? Awesome!
> 
> Tetsuya Naito with both the IWGP Title and Los Ingobernables de Japon by his side at the end of the match... Truly a sight to see! :aj3 Naito deserved a much longer title reign but whatever... His time will come again soon!
> 
> And, who could forget about SANADA's debut during this match? :angel
> @HerNotThem Thanks for the upload, missy! :ajhi


I purchased World over a year ago just so I could see that match. One of my favorite wrestling moments in several years and I agree I would've had him hold til King of Pro Wrestling at least. :x:x



Rainmaka! said:


> #NEVERFORGET


----------



## BornBad

Okada getting the belt back two months later at Dominion was so fucking stupid booking....


----------



## Bland

I agree, Naito's reign should of gone to at least KOPW or even Destruction if they really wanted Okada vs Marufuji at KOPW. Hopefully he wins the title again within next 12 months and either Sanada or EVIL gets IC title.


----------



## maxninepower




----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The G1 shows in Long Beach WILL have Championship matches, per WOR.
George Caroll (US Director of New Japan Pro Wrestling), was in Orlando and announced that the G1 Special Shows, will have PPV quality shows and will not be like the "Road To...." shows

The June Dominion Show, will be the setup for the July shows

A TV DEAL is also being worked on


----------



## spacemtfan

Hello, brand new poster here. 

I was looking at travelling to Long Beach for the G1 Specials, but turns out I could get a long layover in Japan instead on another trip before. What day would my layover be? June 11th and I could have it in Osaka... I went to Dominion 6.19 last year and had a blast, so I find it quite hard to pass on Dominion 6.11, especially if Omega/Okada II happens. Tickets are released on April 9th for that show, so I will see if I can get a good one in advance and go from there.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

spacemtfan said:


> Hello, brand new poster here.
> 
> I was looking at travelling to Long Beach for the G1 Specials, but turns out I could get a long layover in Japan instead on another trip before. What day would my layover be? June 11th and I could have it in Osaka... I went to Dominion 6.19 last year and had a blast, so I find it quite hard to pass on Dominion 6.11, especially if Omega/Okada II happens. Tickets are released on April 9th for that show, so I will see if I can get a good one in advance and go from there.


Welcome! I think your best bet is travelling to Dominion instead BUT the G1 shows are apparently going to future every belt in New Japan on the line in those two days.


----------



## Flik

Shibata over Okada? Risa Sera & Tsukasa Fujimoto approves.










(Of course, it has nothing to do with the article about the Ice Ribbon show from March 26...)


----------



## HOJO

Might well drop joshi reviews since there's nothing good going on this weekend. You can find all the shows except the one Stardom show here: drive.google.com/drive/u/0/folders/0B5rK95X3mRiiX1lTUkFzaGRhaUU

*Ice Ribbon #779 ~New Year Yokohama Ribbon 2017~(1/9/17)*
*Maika Ozaki & Tequila Saya vs Maruko Nagasaki & Matsuya Uno* - **1/4
*Hikaru Sato & Mochi Miyagi vs SUSHI & Miyako Matsumoto* - **
*Azure Revolution(Maya Yukihi & Risa Sera) vs Aja Kong & Hamuko Hoshi* - **3/4
*Triangle Ribbon Championship : Manami Toyota vs Tsukasa Fujimoto vs Tsukushi* - ***1/2
*Hiragi Kurumi vs Kyuri* - ***3/4
Fun show with a surprising yet not surprisingly great main event. Go watch

*JWP(1/29/2017)*
*Sareee vs Yako Fujigasaki* - **1/2
*Judo Suit - Judo Rules Tag Team Match : Megumi Yabushita & Hiragi Kurumi vs Wanted 14(KAZUKI & Rydeen Hagane)* - **3/4
*Command Bolshoi vs Kagetsu* - ***1/4
*Manami Toyota & Tsukushi vs Manami Katsu & Hamuko Hoshi* - ***
*JWP Openweight Championship : Hanako Nakamori © vs Leon* - **1/2
The reverse Stardom: Undercard was good but the main event was average. Hanako ain't ready, brother. Skip the main event

*Ice Ribbon #783 - Ryogoku KFC Ribbon 2017(1/29/17)*
*Tequila Saya vs Matsuya Uno* - **
*Leon vs Maruko Nagasaki* - ***
*Risa Sera & Maika Ozaki vs Tsukasa Fujimoto & Miyako Matsumoto* - **
*Triangle Ribbon Championship : Manami Toyota vs Kyuri vs Mochi Miyagi* - **3/4
*Aja Kong vs Maya Yukihi* - **1/2
*Tsukushi & Hiragi Kurumi vs Hiroyo Matsumoto & Hamuko Hoshi* - ***3/4
Another fun IR show, another really good main event and its always nice seeing Hiroyo in IR. The Risa Sera match may be skippable depending on who you are, but for me it was harmless. Go watch

*Stardom of Champions 2017(2/23/17)*
*4 Way Tag Team Elimination : Queens Quest (AZM & HZK) vs Zoe Lucas & Christi Jaynes vs Hiromi Mimura vs Arisu Nanase vs Kaori Yoneyama & Natsuko Tora* - *3/4
*Yoko Bito vs Konami* - **1/2
*SWA Championship: Toni Storm vs Deonna* - *1/2
*High Speed Title: Mayu Iwatani vs Kris Wolf vs Kagetsu* - **1/2
*Wonder of Stardom Title: Kairi Hojo vs Jungle Kyona* - ***3/4
*World of Stardom Title: Io Shirai vs Shayna Bazsler* - ** 
An above average show which for Stardom 2017 standards means it's solid, but still a little bit above average. Dont know what main event people rating it 4 stars were fucking watching tbh. Also SHAYNA COVER COVER COVER. Not really worth the time at all besides Kairi/Kyona, do whatever, Stardom does absolutely nothing for me anymore, especially this fucking Io title reign

*OZ Academy ~Konoyarou!~ Tag 2(2/26/17)*
*Kaori Yoneyama & Rina Yamashita vs Manami Toyota & Aoi Kizuki* - **1/4
*Mayumi Ozaki vs Syuri* - **3/4
*Mission K4(Sonoko Kato & AKINO) vs Ozaki-gun (Yumi Ohka & Maya Yukihi)* - **1/2
*Aja Kong & Yoshiko vs Hiroyo Matsumoto & Tsubasa Kuragaki* - ***1/2
*#1 Contender of OZ Academy Openweight Championship : Kagetsu vs Hikaru Shida* - ***1/2
OZ usually bores me the hell out even for a 90 minute TV airing, but this was fine I guess. Lots of ROLLUP FINISHES on this show, but then again it's joshi, then again the ones in IR for example at least come off decisive while these were just "oh, I guess it's over, then. Go ahead and watch if you have free time but its not really groundbreaking, it's not a must

*Sendai Girls(3/11/17)*
Mika Shirahime def. Hana Kimura - *3/4
Eiger vs KAORU vs Chikayo Nagashima - *1/2
*Cassandra Miyagi, “Big Bang” Nicole & Nyra Rose vs Hikaru Shida, Alex Lee & Konami* - *1/2
*Syuri vs Meiko Satomura* - ***1/2
*DASH Chisako & Chihiro Hashimoto vs Aja Kong & Hiroyo Matsumoto* - ***1/2
Holy shit, Meiko, what is this undercard? You may have to avoid cuz the last 2 matches don't really do anything not routine or worth digging through to reach

I'll watch the SEAdLINNNG show today and come back on that


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

https://streamable.com/5sqx6

Looks like Cody is in the G1 this year.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

G1 shows in Long Beach both sold out in 2 hours. :bjpenn


TheGeneticFreak said:


> https://streamable.com/5sqx6
> 
> Looks like Cody is in the G1 this year.


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Corey

HerNotThem said:


> G1 shows in Long Beach both sold out in 2 hours. :bjpenn


Does anyone know what part of the Long Beach Convention Center they're running in? This is the capacity listed on Wikipedia and if it's any of the top 3 then that is fucking FANTASTIC:

13,500 (Long Beach Arena)
4,890 (Pacific Room)
3,052 (Terrace Theater)
825 (Center Theater)
SaveSave​


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Corey said:


> Does anyone know what part of the Long Beach Convention Center they're running in? This is the capacity listed on Wikipedia and if it's any of the top 3 then that is fucking FANTASTIC:
> 
> 13,500 (Long Beach Arena)
> 4,890 (Pacific Room)
> 3,052 (Terrace Theater)
> 825 (Center Theater)
> SaveSave​


I'm fairly positive it's the Terrace Theater.


----------



## The Nuke

They could have sold out the Pacific room too. 

I say open that shit back up and sell more tickets.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Corey said:


> Does anyone know what part of the Long Beach Convention Center they're running in? This is the capacity listed on Wikipedia and if it's any of the top 3 then that is fucking FANTASTIC:
> 
> 13,500 (Long Beach Arena)
> 4,890 (Pacific Room)
> 3,052 (Terrace Theater)
> 825 (Center Theater)
> SaveSave​


Exhibition Hall B.


----------



## Corey

The Nuke said:


> They could have sold out the Pacific room too.
> 
> I say open that shit back up and sell more tickets.


Fuck that's what I'm sayin. They can easily sell damn near 5,000 for this if they sold out that quickly.

To put that into perspective, the first night of the NJC headlined by Omega/Ishii and Shibata/Suzuki did 4,500. The finals did 4,000.



Rainmaka! said:


> Exhibition Hall B.


Well wtf is that?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847993936547241984


----------



## volde

If I understood Meltzer correctly then NJPW did zero marketing for these shows so they were probably going with low-risk/medium-reward strategy.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

volde said:


> If I understood Meltzer correctly then NJPW did zero marketing for these shows so they were probably going with low-risk/medium-reward strategy.


Not necessarily "zero" marketing as it's too early to announce a card (these shows will be determined by the Dominion show in June) and NJPW was being conservative. They could've easily charged higher prices.


----------



## volde

Why would they do some additional marketing when all tickets are sold already? I suspect they'll announce card in their twitter or something like that.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

On the latest Wrestling Observer Radio, there was a clarification on the tickets for the G1 Specials in Long Beach. Most tickets sold out within the first 14 minutes and $30 tickets were gone "within seconds."


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## The High King

Long Beach will be awesome, except for the timing as the jap timing suits me better.

Watching Road to Sakura 4th-4th-17, and a good show so far.
Desperado has impressed me a lot lately and has improved.
War Machine and Finlay against Tiger Mask and TenCozy was a good match and 5 stars in comparison to HHH and Rollins or Orton and Bray this weekend.

I cannot abide the useless Gedo Jado and Yanu so their match along with Goto who is great against Suzuki gun was watched with most fast forwarded.The Zack and Goto interactions had good chemistry and the crowd well involved.
Omega Fale versus Bareta and Ishii was decent with Ishii and Baretta the better workers
Naito and Kamatachi and Kushida Juice was a fantastic bout and well worth a watch, Naito spitting at MT, beating up the ref and all sorts of extras.
Makabe and Shibata up next against Okada and Yoshi Hashi and they have their work cut out to follow the previous match


----------



## spacemtfan

I watched the first two matches of the April 4th NJPW show before going to sleep. What I noticed most importantly is the slow burn with Hirai Kawato, the Young Lion with an attitude. Notice how he's showing fire and getting closer and closer each match to his first victory against an established star. Notice how the crowd is engaged, so imagine the pop when he gets his first win over El Desperado or Taka? Its the perfect build to a new wrestler and I see great things in his future as a Junior Heavyweight.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849173747974103041
Gotta admire NJPW's moves as not many wrestling companies have legit money nor the ambition to do so. They're not conforming to WWE's monopolization and I love it.


----------



## Corey

ffs why did the NEVER 6-Man Titles change hands again? I'd like to at least _try _and take those things seriously.


----------



## The High King

Corey said:


> ffs why did the NEVER 6-Man Titles change hands again? I'd like to at least _try _and take those things seriously.


Was a terrible decision even though the match was brilliant.
Why take the titles of the most over group in NJPW, unless they intend for LIJ to win them back quick and somehow being double champs will somehow make them look stronger


----------



## volde

Maybe they are thinking about pushing Evil or Sanada towards NEVER title? Or even IC?


----------



## NastyYaffa

4 more days :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Michael Elgin and The Young Bucks are not going to be on a couple of the NJPW tours due to the massive roster, per the latest Observer issue.


> Michael Elgin and the Young Bucks aren't going to be around for a while. The Young Bucks may not be back in Japan until August although they are scheduled to be working the Long Beach shows. Michael Elgin is also not scheduled in Japan for a few tours. The company has too many roster members right now with the bringing of Suzuki-gun. That's one of the reasons there is talk of an American circuit in 2018. They may consider doing what WWE does with the two touring circuits, but with Japan so much smaller geographically and population-wise, that's just not something any Japanese promotion has ever tried.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Rainmaka! said:


> Michael Elgin and The Young Bucks are not going to be on a couple of the NJPW tours due to the massive roster, per the latest Observer issue.


Poor Kenny! Without the Bucks there, he's going to become even crazier. :mj2


----------



## Mr. Socko

Several months of NJPW and Kenny Omega without the Young Bucks in sight :YES :fuckyeah :mark: :WOO


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Mr. Socko said:


> Several months of NJPW and Kenny Omega without the Young Bucks in sight :YES :fuckyeah :mark: :WOO


So he's going to become #SAVAGE Omega?


----------



## The Nuke

Personal opinion, but I think NJPW has out grown SuzukiGUN. 

Sucks in not seeing Elgin. His match with Naito at New Beginning finally sold me on him. Not that he wasn't doing good work before. Really think he could be IWGP champ, and have some killer mains with Okada.

Still, it is what it is. That roster is stacked. My guess is that when BOTSJ is done that will free up some space. I'm sure Dragon Lee and Ricochet won't stick around, unless they win at fight either Kushida or Takahashi. Way to soon for that rematch by the way. Both should not be losing, and Takahashi has taken that Juniors title to the next level. 


Both Road to Sakura Gen shows were pretty good. Loved the 4/4 show. NJPW does over do the tags, but when they are on point they can be extremely fun to take in.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Wait Hangman Page is booked for Sakura Genesis? :larry


----------



## Zatiel

Okada getting booted off the apron so hard his leg got stuck on the guard rail > Wrestlemania


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Zatiel said:


> Okada getting booted off the apron so hard his leg got stuck on the guard rail > Wrestlemania


Sanada's hair>Wrestlemania.


----------



## The High King

great news as omega is better without the skinny and puny over rated not-young bucks.
If only they could get shot of the bobbledoll cole it would be sweet.


----------



## DudeLove669

What's the best way of watching NJPW with the Japanese commentary? My previous method of watching is now corrupted that that fucking WOAT english commentary.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

DudeLove669 said:


> What's the best way of watching NJPW with the Japanese commentary? My previous method of watching is now corrupted that that fucking WOAT english commentary.


Buy NJPW World?


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*So this week, 4 pieces of Dragon Gate news. First off, the rules for the annual Dead or Alive cage match are out, & it's pretty crazy: *



> The rules for the Dead or Alive 2017 steel cage main event have been announced and are as follows.
> 
> -Flags will be place at the top of the cage at each corner. The Dream Gate title belt will be placed on the center pole.
> -The Takagi, Kong, Hulk, & Doi must first retrieve a flag. Once they have done so, they will gain Dream Gate challenger status.
> -The four challengers can be eliminated via pin or submission at any time during the match. This can occur before they are able to retrieve a challenger flag. An eliminated competitor must leave the cage.
> -YAMATO must compete during the entire match, but will not be able to retrieve the title belt until there is only 1 challenger remaining. He can not be eliminated via pin fall or submission at any point during the match.
> -The match will progress until YAMATO and 1 challenger remain. The match can then be won by retrieving the Dream Gate title belt to win.
> -The final competitor left in the cage will lose their hair or mask.


*Second, after suffering 3 herniated discs & a spinal fracture in January, Masato Yoshino has been cleared & will return to the ring on May 9th.

Third, after Team Doi retained the Triangle Gate against Jimmyz, Doi, Yoshino, Big R & Ben-K are now officially a unit.

And lastly, the annual King of Gate tournament is expected to begin on May 9th & will continue until June 9th. The first day of the tournament will feature CIMA vs. Takehiro Yamamura, YAMATO vs. Eita, Ben-K vs. T-Hawk & Shingo Takagi vs. Masaaki Mochizuki. 

What a fucking month May's gonna be for DG. kada*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Deadman's Hand said:


> *
> Ben-K vs. T-Hawk & Shingo Takagi vs. Masaaki Mochizuki.
> 
> What a fucking month May's gonna be for DG. kada*


:done :done :done :done :done


----------



## Genking48

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Doi, Yoshino, Big R & Ben-K are now officially a unit.
> *


That's a strong fucking unit right there.

T-Hawk vs Ben-K :mark

Remember when Mondai Ryu is expected back?


----------



## Deadman's Hand

Genking48 said:


> That's a strong fucking unit right there.
> 
> T-Hawk vs Ben-K :mark
> 
> Remember when Mondai Ryu is expected back?


*Sadly, the only update on Mondai is that he's still recovering from his injury. However, Gamma is ready to come back & will be part of the King of Gate tourney. *


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

:mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

The hype is SO real :mark: Think this is the most excited I've been over a New Japan match since I started watching the company regularly.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NastyYaffa said:


> The hype is SO real :mark: Think this is the most excited I've been over a New Japan match since I started watching the company regularly.


4 Years in the making :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

NastyYaffa said:


> The hype is SO real :mark: Think this is the most excited I've been over a New Japan match since I started watching the company regularly.


There will be pain
There will be violence
There will be tears
It will be incredible

wens3


----------



## Mr. Socko

That Dead or Alive stipulation sounds awesomely ridiculous. :like


----------



## Rave Bunny

The official card for Sakura Genesis 2017 (in case if anyone was interested). opcorn

https://www.njpw1972.com/tornament/1855?showCards=1

Can't wait to see Jushin Thunder Liger, Bullet Club, and Los Ingobernables de Japon! Plus, the matches between Goto/ZSJ and Okada/Shibata will definitely deliver. :aj3 This NJPW video of Shibata really wants me to see him win his first IWGP Title later tonight. Please? :sleep


----------



## The Nuke

Should be a great show. Even the tags looks fun. Save for the Juniors Tag Match. Ehhhh....I'll be skipping that one probably. Everything else seems must watch.

Takahashi and Kushida are the co-main. Nice. Really hope Hiromu retains. Really think he can main event a show with that belt. Perhaps a little to soon for the rematch, but in reality it's kinda hard to see when they'd be able to do it again.


----------



## Sweggeh

If Okada manages to win this match, and then defeats Omega and Naito... then I can only say this will likely be one of the strongest title reigns in NJPW history. Especially if he breaks the record for days held.


----------



## The High King

Sweggeh said:


> If Okada manages to win this match, and then defeats Omega and Naito... then I can only say this will likely be one of the strongest title reigns in NJPW history. Especially if he breaks the record for days held.


will also be the most boring reign too


----------



## V-Trigger

Okada is not losing to Shibata by any means. I doubt that he even loses it to Kenny at this point.

Probably at WK.


----------



## Mordecay

The High King said:


> will also be the most boring reign too


I want Okada to drop the title too (and I'm a big fan of him, he is my favorite NJPW wrestler), but how a title reign could be called be "boring" with MOTYCs against Ishii, Tanahashi and Marufuji at the G1 last year, another MOTYC against Marufuji at KOPW, probably the MOTY of this year against Omega and another 2 great matches against Tiger Mask W and Suzuki?


----------



## V-Trigger

Mordecay said:


> I want Okada to drop the title too (and I'm a big fan of him, he is my favorite NJPW wrestler), but how a title reign could be called be "boring" with MOTYCs against Ishii, Tanahashi and Marufuji at the G1 last year, another MOTYC against Marufuji at KOPW, probably the MOTY of this year against Omega and another 2 great matches against Tiger Mask W and Suzuki?


People just are tired of the "Face of the Company" superpush. It happens with any company.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

BrotherNero said:


> People just are tired of the "Face of the Company" superpush. It happens with any company.


I wonder why it is that being a dominant champion seems to be less popular. Though maybe the question is whether or not the individual has to do with it. If Omega or Naito were champion for the better part of the year, would people get tired of them and say they were overpushed?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I wonder why it is that being a dominant champion seems to be less popular. Though maybe the question is whether or not the individual has to do with it. If Omega or Naito were champion for the better part of the year, would people get tired of them and say they were overpushed?


Absolutely. They'd turn on Omega and Naito in less than a heartbeat.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Rainmaka! said:


> Absolutely. They'd turn on Omega and Naito in less than a heartbeat.



It's a good thing it's only a vocal minority bitching then. :aj3


----------



## spacemtfan

Who's up for Sakura Genesis? I will watch the whole event live.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Kitamura vs. Jinder Mahal at next Wrestle Kingdom pls.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Let's gooooooooo :mark: :mark:


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Every skin tone from white to really really tan in there. They must've watched Wrestlemania 33.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

HerNotThem said:


> Every skin tone from white to really really tan in there. They must've watched Wrestlemania 33.


#TANWATCH2017


----------



## spacemtfan

I liked the dark match with the double torture rack spot and the heelish and cocky tendancies of Kawato. How long before he turns full heel and attack after the bell Jushin Thunder Liger?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Apparently, it's a 10,000 sellout tonight. :banderas


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

I remember people saying Okada vs. Omega 2 would be on this show but I'm glad they're delaying it due to Omega's shoulder injury.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Kidani!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

G.O.Ds theme got me like


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Makabe without Honma

:flair


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Golden Triangle! That move looks familiar.....


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Entertaining match.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

KAZE NI NARE!!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Pls don't die Trent.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

>Kelly using Reddit humor


unkout unkout


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The amount of times Gedo has said "bitch" in this match reminds me of when Owen Hart used to say "ASS" all the time. Like it's the first time he's said it ever. :lmao


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I'm so used to Jaijin flippy shit in Jr. Tag matches so this is drastic.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

KEEEEEEEEEENY!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :x


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The real BIG DAWG and the real ACE!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

More Bang for Omega's Buck


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Besides the pants and shirt, you wouldn't tell that Kenny is injured. Him at 45% is still better than most people at 95%.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

We're getting serious pants Kenny again soon. I can feel it.


:mark: :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Kenny actually hit it :done


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

LOS INGOBERNAAAAAAAABLEEEEEEEEEES









DE JA POOOOON!!!!


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

They're REALLY talking Shibata up during the undercard here. Makes me wonder....... :hmmm


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

You would think SANADA'S hair would prevent him from selling DDTs and such but nope.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

WTF Juice just pinned Naito.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

JUICE PINNED NAITO!!! JUICE IS GETTING A FUTURE I-C CHAMPIONSHIP SHOT!


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Yesssssss Juice!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## NOCONTESTU

Hell fucking yes Juice! :rusevyes


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

To think this guy was curtain-jerking NXT shows in front of a bunch of Hipsters. Him vs. Naito should be flames :mark:


----------



## NOCONTESTU

G1 hype!


----------



## BornBad

Naito dropping the IC before the G1 sounds ok to me...


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

BornBad said:


> Naito dropping the IC before the G1 sounds ok to me...


It's his G1 to win.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Bread Club 4 4 4 LIFE.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Is Tenzan the last active member of the NWO? They weren't lying NWO is 4 Life.


----------



## maxninepower

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850989627947307008
Wow! Naito make juice look like a million bucks.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Kojima likes bread not beard!!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Rainmaka! said:


> Is Tenzan the last active member of the NWO? They weren't lying NWO is 4 Life.


Except for The Big Show I'm pretty sure he is.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

War Machine defeat Bread Club!


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

They won?!


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

#ZACKY4BELTS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Sellout of 10,231 for tonight's show

Okada is a pretty good Ace. :bjpenn


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

A thicc guy like Goto ain't supposed to bend like that :hogan :stop


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

ZSJ is so damn good.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

USHIGIROSHI!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

That slow count unkout


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

He lost EVEN WITH SUZUKIGUN INTERFERENCE :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis


----------



## NastyYaffa

My goodness what a match between Goto & ZSJ. That was super enjoyable.

And now it looks like MiSu is the next challenger. Very nice.


----------



## BornBad

With Taichi win the night of Suzuki Gun is not a complete disaster roud


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

This should be dope as fuck.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Somebody bout to die.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I'm just dying to see KUSHIDA wrestle in singles Heavyweight competition. Guy is so good.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Oh shit. Is Okada/Shibata going 50 minutes now?!


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Ricochet/Takahashi :bahgawd


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

A MAIN EVENT 4 YEARS IN THE MAKING









:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ace

Kushida berried :buried 

Goldberg and HHH would be proud :goldberg


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Oh fuck this main event is going to be flames!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

FOR SHIBATA :tucky


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

O KA DA

SHE BA TA

O KA DA

SHE BA TA

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Lovely counters so far.


----------



## Ace

Not feeling this submission trading to start.

This is pro wrestling lads, leave MMA to the professionals.


----------



## Ace

Finally down to business :mark:


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Now the murdering begins!


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

OMG


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Holy crap


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Okada is getting REKT :done


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

FFS don't trade blows with him Okada!


----------



## NastyYaffa

This is fucking incredible


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Okada wincing and shaking it off when he used the arm that Shibata had targeted. Perfect.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

This is insane! :regal


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

We're officially 30 minutes in and not a single finisher has been hit. This is a fucking fight!


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Well, the blood on Shibata's face will cause me to not sleep this morning now.


----------



## BornBad

sick shit


----------



## Ace

Holy fuck this might beat Omega-Okada :O


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Shibata is not human!


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

I'm scared now


----------



## true rebel

This is amazing. When Shibata got busted open. Holy shit. What a performance by these two.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

I am physically hurting watching this!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

VIOLENCE


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Oh fuck this has to be it


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

It's a fucking wrap


----------



## BornBad

RAINMAKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ! OKADAWINLOL


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

A++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Ace

That was a fucking fight. Easily my MOTY.

****** stars.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Shibata is a made main eventer on the level of Okada, Omega, Tanahashi, and Naito now.


----------



## Ace

I cannot believe Okada-Omega got topped.

Shibata is a fucking beast, Broid would shit himself.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

:mj2 Shibata

Amazing match thought it was better than Okada vs Omega, but I really wanted my boy Shibata to win this :vincecry
MOTY so far imo.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I am not even mad that Shibata lost because of how out-of-this-world good that match was. Unbelievable.


----------



## Ace

Why can't we see more wars like this.

This is why I loving watching Shibata.

Always a fight with that dude.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Oh shit, I forgot! Fale is still owed his shot at Okada!


----------



## BornBad

Oh no Fale :fpalm


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Fale has been waiting for the shot he was promised. Ooooooooh damn!


----------



## true rebel

I might just hate Okada rn....


----------



## Ace

Meltzer is fucked now.

What does he do? Give this 6* as well or give it 7*? :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I'm all for Okada/Fale on the B PPV in May. Him and Okada have had great matches in the past.


----------



## Ace

Okada has to be a lock for WOTY.


----------



## NastyYaffa

> Dave Meltzer: "This was an incredible match, I think even exceeding Okada/Omega from the Tokyo Dome earlier this year".


Saw that on twitter. Big Dave gon make it rain.


----------



## Ace

NastyYaffa said:


> Saw that on twitter. Big Dave gon make it rain.


 7*? LOL this is the greatest match ever in that case. 

Okada is going to go down in history; two GOAT tier matches in the space of 4 months :sodone


----------



## NastyYaffa

One Winged Angel said:


> 7*? LOL this is the greatest match ever in that case. Okada is going to go down in history. Two GOAT tier matches in the space of 4 months :sodone


Then the matches vs. Suzuki & Ibushi, which also both got some really high reviews (****3/4 & ****1/2 from da Meltz). Rainmaker been putting on shows this year.


----------



## Ace

NastyYaffa said:


> Then the matches vs. Suzuki & Ibushi, which also both got some really high reviews (****3/4 & ****1/2 from da Meltz). Rainmaker been putting on shows this year.


 Greatest championship reign ever?


----------



## ShadowSucks92

NastyYaffa said:


> Saw that on twitter. Big Dave gon make it rain.


Not gonna argue, might've been the greatest match I've ever seen


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

One Winged Angel said:


> Greatest championship reign ever?


*Yoshi-Tatsu voice* ................Yes.........


----------



## Ace

Okada might finish as the greatest pro wrestler of all time.

He's not even in his 30s yet :banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa

One Winged Angel said:


> Greatest championship reign ever?


Personally, there's quite a few I would put above it (Danielson's ROH World Title reign, Joe's ROH World Title reign, McGuinness' ROH World Title reign) + I think Trevor Lee & Io Shirai have better reigns going on, currently.  But yeah, Okada is still having quite the reign.


----------



## Ace

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Not gonna argue, might've been the greatest match I've ever seen


 What's most impressive about the match was that it flew by and you didn't need to set up for big spots. Just a straight out fight with Okada and Shibata beating the fuck out of each other :banderas


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

1-Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels from Badd Blood 97
2-Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega from Wrestle Kingdom 11
3-Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels from Wrestlemania 25
4-Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels from Wrestlemania 26
5-Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata from Sakura Genesis 2017

It's premature I know but :bahgawd that was one of the best matches I've ever seen.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I'm so honored that my WF username is in honor of GOATKADA kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada


----------



## ShadowSucks92

After Omega vs Okada, I don't think anyone thought that match could be topped but we were so wrong. I FREAKING LOVE WRESTLING.


----------



## NastyYaffa

And the show is up on NJ World!

Time to watch the good shit from it. Incredibly excited to re-watch Okada/Shibata :mark:


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Rainmaka! said:


> I'm so honored that my WF username is in honor of GOATKADA kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada


Weren't you the one that last night said in the Worst Wrestlemania main event thread that we would never see another match like Okada/Omega for like "another decade?" iper1


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

HerNotThem said:


> Weren't you the one that last night said in the Worst Wrestlemania main event thread that we would never see another match like Okada/Omega for like "another decade?" iper1




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851022285649567744
*No comment*


----------



## Mordecay

NastyYaffa said:


> Saw that on twitter. Big Dave gon make it rain.


Been looking for that on Twitter, I don't think Meltzer said that. I think they were quoting the post about Sakura Genesis made in the Observer website, but Meltzer didn't write it


----------



## TJQ

The level of excitement I have for this match is unreal, fairly disappointed in the winner but for the sake of having a GOAT match, I'll let it slide :lol


----------



## Corey

Can someone tell me what the hell happened in the Jr. Title match? 1:56!? Gotta be moving KUSHIDA up the heavyweight division.


----------



## TJQ

Shibata is god. He's currently in 3 of my top 5 MOTYCs, with #1 #2 and #5


----------



## Joshi Judas

The GOAT putting in another classic.

Holy fuck what a war :mark: :mark: :mark:

REBERUUU DA CHIGAUNDA!! kada


----------



## Zatiel

Regarding this quote: "This was an incredible match, I think even exceeding Okada/Omega from the Tokyo Dome earlier this year."

Dave Meltzer didn't write this. Bryan Rose did, writing the recap of the show for f4wonline. I am very interested to read Meltzer's thoughts on the match, though, because it was bloody incredible. Literally bloody, literally incredible.


----------



## Sweggeh

Great match, but not as good as Omega vs Okada. Thats recency bias talking.

Easy 5 stars though.

This Okada run is one of the greatest of all time.


----------



## Sephiroth

Shibata was rushed to the hospital after he fell (collapased?) in the back after the match.

Hopefully its not concussion related.


----------



## maxninepower

Corey said:


> Can someone tell me what the hell happened in the Jr. Title match? 1:56!? Gotta be moving KUSHIDA up the heavyweight division.


I think he hurt after that powerbomb spot.


----------



## The Nuke

Corey said:


> Can someone tell me what the hell happened in the Jr. Title match? 1:56!? Gotta be moving KUSHIDA up the heavyweight division.


Gedo decided to surprise with a squash, that's it. Takahashi is now solidified as the ace of the division, and Kushida will more than likely have a redemption story.

Awesome on NJPW for going route. Unexpected. Realistic. Right guy won. 

Takahashi is next level


----------



## The High King

I am normally the greatest defender of NJPW vut this card was underwhelming in so many booking ways.

I cannot fault the wrestlers who for the most part did all of what was expected but they think promoting some stars means burying others.
I get juice is being pushed and boy did Naito sell it, but Naito is above and beyond cj parker level and deserves better.

Kushida was completely jobbed for what, a suspect steroid user in Ricochet who wont last pissing time.
Minoru Suzuki jobbing and Goto handling all of Suzuki Gun. I accept ZSJ is as intimidating as an Adam Cole and James Elsworth tag team, and I like Goto but Minoru deserve better.
And next we are getting that oaf Fale who can barely walk let alone put on a good match as the next dinner in the Gedo pet project of Okada.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The High King said:


> I am normally the greatest defender of NJPW vut this card was underwhelming in so many booking ways.


Dude no you're not.


----------



## The High King

Rainmaka! said:


> Dude no you're not.


Find a dictionary and look up critique.
I know you are fragile enough to rake any criticism of a product as bashing, but seeing as you live on here and have zero social life might I suggest your grow a tougher skin that is not easily offended.


----------



## Zatiel

I'm not looking forward to Juice/Naito or Okada/Fale, but complaining about Ricochet/Takahashi and Suzuki/Gotoh? Come on.

EDIT: Spelling like you're drunk while telling someone to go get a dictionary is not helping here.


----------



## The High King

Zatiel said:


> I'm not looking forward to Juice/Naito or Okada/Fale, but complaining about Ricochet/Takahashi and Suzuki/Gotoh? Come on.
> 
> EDIT: Spelling like you're drunk while telling someone to go get a dictionary is not helping here.


If you learned to read you would find I never complained about Suzuki facing off against Goto but how Suzuki was treated like a jobber earlier today when he ran in during the ZSJ and Goto match.
I am a fan of both Goto and Suzuki and that should be a good bout.
Ricochet is great but look at his track record, hardly a long term guy for NJPW.
Fale sucks and while Juice is good, he is nowhere near Naito's level and Naito deserves better.


----------



## Sephiroth

Sephiroth said:


> Shibata was rushed to the hospital after he fell (collapased?) in the back after the match.
> 
> Hopefully its not concussion related.


And everybody ignores this...


----------



## The Nuke

The Fale vs Okada and Juice vs Naito matches are probably just for the 29th and May 3rd(?) shows. 

Fale always has good matches with Okada and Tanahashi. And no I don't think Juice is the best performer on the NJPW roster, but I think they've done a good job in protecting him to where I can buy him in a losing battle against Naito. He and Goto had a good bout, I expect no different here.

Gedo is saving big shit for US tour I think. My bet is after Okada beats Fale, Omega comes out. They might actually do it in the US guys. Holy Shit!!!

If it happens, then they are taking this US thing way more serious then I think most of us thought.


----------



## Mordecay

Any update on the Shibata status? I read he was rushed to the hospital and he certainly didn't look good after the match. I wanted to believe it was selling but I guess those stumbles when he left the ring were real


----------



## TD Stinger

That fucking match. I'll let some time pass before I say it was better than Okada vs. Omega, but to me, this match was the pure definition of a war without the any filler at the end (IMO) that Okada vs. Omega had.

Also, the visual image of the blood trickling down Shibata's face after hitting that headbutt is an iconic image, IMO.

Other notes, Kushida got straight up squashed. Attacked Takahashi before the bell and Takahashi still beat him in 2 minutes. I will say though that I'm hyped for the prospect of Ricochet vs. Takahashi.

Enjoyed the Sabre vs. Goto match as well. This might sound weird, but does anyone else feel like Sabre fits in NJPW better then he does anywhere else. I mean he's a talented guy but for me he can be hit and miss with his matches. But IDK, I feel like his holds and counters are acknowledged and respected much more by a Japanese audience than anywhere else.

Everything else I didn't skip was basically standard NJPW.


----------



## hgr423

do you think that is worked blood following the head but? surely shibita is not shoot head butting people like that.


----------



## Ace

Dude, they have to have Shibata go over Okada at WK 12.

Leave Okada-Naito for WK 13.


----------



## T0M

Okay, so I'm halfway through Sakura Genesis - my first ever NJPW show and I've got to say it really is a whole new world. Being from a world of WWE only for so long definitely has conditioned me to just think certain ways and this has just been a total breath of fresh air. I love it so far.

The first thing that really got my attention was how much this feels like a sport I'm watching. Maybe it's because WWE feels more choreographed, I don't know, but this has a much more natural feel to it. Difficult to put into words. Kevin Kelly and Don Callis (The fucking Jackal!) do a really nice job on commentary and it's so refreshing to not be irritated by idiots ruining the action.

This was also my first time watching Kenny Omega... Jesus, I don't even know what to say. I don't think I've ever seen anyone like him. He's very charismatic, almost over-the-top in his mannerisms. I wasn't sure if he was too 'cartoony' and a bit silly but I'll have to see more of him to really decide. He's one you can't take your eyes off, though, that's for certain.

Just got to the part where Juice Robinson pinned the IC champion in the 8 man tag and so I stopped at the intermission and will finish it tomorrow. Great stuff. Absolutely in love already.

By the way, would any of you happen to know the identity of the Bullet Club Bunny from the opening match? Holy shit she was fucking amazing.


----------



## Desecrated

T0M said:


> Okay, so I'm halfway through Sakura Genesis - my first ever NJPW show and I've got to say it really is a whole new world. Being from a world of WWE only for so long definitely has conditioned me to just think certain ways and this has just been a total breath of fresh air. I love it so far.
> 
> The first thing that really got my attention was how much this feels like a sport I'm watching. Maybe it's because WWE feels more choreographed, I don't know, but this has a much more natural feel to it. Difficult to put into words. Kevin Kelly and Don Callis (The fucking Jackal!) do a really nice job on commentary and it's so refreshing to not be irritated by idiots ruining the action.
> 
> This was also my first time watching Kenny Omega... Jesus, I don't even know what to say. I don't think I've ever seen anyone like him. He's very charismatic, almost over-the-top in his mannerisms. I wasn't sure if he was too 'cartoony' and a bit silly but I'll have to see more of him to really decide. He's one you can't take your eyes off, though, that's for certain.
> 
> Just got to the part where Juice Robinson pinned the IC champion in the 8 man tag and so I stopped at the intermission and will finish it tomorrow. Great stuff. Absolutely in love already.
> 
> By the way, would any of you happen to know the identity of the Bullet Club Bunny from the opening match? Holy shit she was fucking amazing.


He'll come across as cartoony in a match against Toru Yano because he is one of those guys who loves to do the comedy routine with Yano. Stooging around and wrestling a more relaxed, less-intense style every now and then. In my opinion it's a fairly lost art since the 1980s, and adds to Kenny's aura because he does is so well. It's also the nature of these under-card tag matches. They are designed for fan-fare rather than anything serious.

I am also at the same stage in the show and will finish up tomorrow. Naito/Robinson; will be excited but I was personally hoping for another Naito/Tanahashi match-up or perhaps Shibata/Naito. Sure, both matches have been done before but now seems like a good time for Shibata/Naito.


----------



## spacemtfan

She is called Pieter and she runs Tokyo Latiina, a gym in Hiroshima. Her instagram is here: https://www.instagram.com/muffin030ass/?hl=en and twitter here: https://twitter.com/muffin030ass


----------



## Mifune Jackson

I enjoyed Okada/Shibata just as much as I enjoyed Okada/Omega, but for entirely different reasons. Okada's on an incredible run facing completely different types of opponents and knocking it out of the park every time. This is why you want a guy like this as your champion, because while he's the constant, you can get different things out of him. He's like water.

I might give Okada/Omega the edge here, because of the setting and the more satisfying babyface ending, but Shibata went out like a champion and his no-sell of the Rainmaker was totally bad ass after the way that move has been built up, and was very Shibata. I hope he's okay and recovers well, because I'd hate for his story to end this way. There's unfinished business, but obviously his health comes first.


----------



## Ace

Why is it Okada's performances are always overlooked? Is it because the matches are more based on his opponents style than his?

He's shown great range in being able to match it with the best in their preferred style.

I would be stunned if he doesn't finish as the undisputed GOAT, he's 29 and already has many classics.

A lock to win WOTY IMO.


----------



## Ace

> The Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata match earlier today was something. I'm not a fan of the head-butt Shibata threw, but other than that, this was very similar to a Misawa vs. Kawada match. The work of Okada this year with Omega, Suzuki, Tiger Mask W and Shibata is on par with any first four plus months of anyone you'll see. The big take on all this is Okada has won every match clean, and in every case, the loser has gotten over more just by being in the match. That's not the easiest thing to do. Naito did a tremendous job of making Juice Robinson a star in one night and it was a simple booking masterpiece given the crowd reactions to Robinson challenging for the title. It's textbook of protecting top guys and having them lose rarely, but when they do, it's not just my turn/your turn but it signals significant importance. Shibata was taken to the hospital on a stretcher, although that is likely storyline.


http://www.f4wonline.com/daily-upda...-vs-shibata-be-star-rumbles-retirement-233356

Think it will get more than 5*, he compared it to Misawa vs. Kawada which he gave 6*. But who knows, he might drop it down a bit because of the headbutt.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I am liking this trend of longer Championship main events in NJPW because 1.) It makes sense to do so and 2.) It's testing Okada's limits as Champion. Yes, it's further solidifying Okada IS the Ace going forward but that his current reign as Champ is on borrowed time. Okada's opponents are getting the better of him in damn near all his singles match while pushing his limits. The Rainmaker itself isn't what it used to be. Shibata didn't even fall when he hit it and obviously, Omega is one of 3 people to ever kick out of it and thus, Okada is needing to hit 3-4 more just to put his opponents down.

On the flipside, Omega hasn't hit the One Winged Angel in a singles match since November(?) of last year and Shibata didn't even hit the PK and it really makes you wonder what would've happened if their hit their best shot. They both had Okada on the ropes before either getting too desperate (in the case of Omega) or too cocky (Shibata in thinking he can just take the Rainmaker instead of avoiding it.). Also, I don't see Okada/Fale going now more than 20 minutes and that's perfectly fine, in fact smaller shows should have shorter main events.

It seems like they are building toward Okada/Omega II (either in June at Dominion or July in Long Beach) and maybe a new finisher? I don't know but I'm loving this story.


----------



## volde

T0M said:


> This was also my first time watching Kenny Omega... Jesus, I don't even know what to say. I don't think I've ever seen anyone like him. He's very charismatic, almost over-the-top in his mannerisms. I wasn't sure if he was too 'cartoony' and a bit silly but I'll have to see more of him to really decide. He's one you can't take your eyes off, though, that's for certain.


Its all about his pants. When he is in tag teams he usually (I want to say always, but I'm not sure) wears colourful pants and messes around doing some over the top comedy spots. With Yano it is most visible since Yano is 100% comedy character and they can play each other very well. But when he is in singles matches he usually wears black pants and he is full on serious then. No jokes, no funny moments, he is there to destroy his opponent.

Anyway, as for the show itself, my thoughts:

1. I like Goto and loved seeing him win despite Suzuki Gun interference and he should have a great match with Suzuki next. Thou I guess Suzuki has to win now to preserve some credibility for future programs. Maybe Goto drops it and could move on to challenge Naito? 
2. Glad that Gedo/Jedo didn't get the tag belts, but I'm ready for Romero/Berreta getting them back. Suzuki Gun, asides of Suzuki himself and maybe Desperado, is just not doing anything for me and its not bookings fault. 
3. So War Machine won and its a rematch next as I understand, but whats after that? Doesn't look like there are any challengers being built up.
4. Are they building some Tama Tonga vs Tiger Mask W match? I didn't get it fully, but it looked like he was calling out TMW after the win.
5. Complaining about how Juice is below Naito is kinda ridiculous. Obviously it probably won't be MOTY contender, but are they supposed to fight same 6 guys all the time? They need to throw in some fresh faces from time to time. 
6. How mad everyone would get if Fale wins? 
7. Okada/Shibata was insane match and that headbutt was really "iconic", but god damn, Shibata needs to sign some contract that forbids him from doing such retarded things.
8. Kushida was brutalized. After Hiromu chewed up his label (dunno how to call it) it really looked he got killed and buried. Will they now build up some redemption arc where Kushida gets back to the top and finally manages to overcome Hiromu?


----------



## Ace

Rainmaka! said:


> I am liking this trend of longer Championship main events in NJPW because 1.) It makes sense to do so and 2.) It's testing Okada's limits as Champion. Yes, it's further solidifying Okada IS the Ace going forward but that his current reign as Champ is on borrowed time. Okada's opponents are getting the better of him in damn near all his singles match while pushing his limits. The Rainmaker itself isn't what it used to be. Shibata didn't even fall when he hit it and obviously, Omega is one of 3 people to ever kick out of it and thus, Okada is needing to hit 3-4 more just to put his opponents down.
> 
> On the flipside, Omega hasn't hit the One Winged Angel in a singles match since November(?) of last year and Shibata didn't even hit the PK and it really makes you wonder what would've happened if their hit their best shot. They both had Okada on the ropes before either getting too desperate (in the case of Omega) or too cocky (Shibata in thinking he can just take the Rainmaker instead of avoiding it.). Also, I don't see Okada/Fale going now more than 20 minutes and that's perfectly fine, in fact smaller shows should have shorter main events.
> 
> It seems like they are building toward Okada/Omega II (either in June at Dominion or July in Long Beach) and maybe a new finisher? I don't know but I'm loving this story.


 Gedo is the best booker in the world, period.

I wonder who Okada will take on at WK 12 though, it could be Naito or Shibata. Omega will win before then and drop it to Okada to set up a showdown with Shibata/Naito at WK 12. 

All titles will be defended in the show in the States, I can see Omega winning it there. Then they will want to move onto Shibata or Naito for WK.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

T0M said:


> Okay, so I'm halfway through Sakura Genesis - my first ever NJPW show and I've got to say it really is a whole new world. Being from a world of WWE only for so long definitely has conditioned me to just think certain ways and this has just been a total breath of fresh air. I love it so far.
> 
> The first thing that really got my attention was how much this feels like a sport I'm watching. Maybe it's because WWE feels more choreographed, I don't know, but this has a much more natural feel to it. Difficult to put into words. Kevin Kelly and Don Callis (The fucking Jackal!) do a really nice job on commentary and it's so refreshing to not be irritated by idiots ruining the action.
> 
> This was also my first time watching Kenny Omega... Jesus, I don't even know what to say. I don't think I've ever seen anyone like him. He's very charismatic, almost over-the-top in his mannerisms. I wasn't sure if he was too 'cartoony' and a bit silly but I'll have to see more of him to really decide. He's one you can't take your eyes off, though, that's for certain.
> 
> Just got to the part where Juice Robinson pinned the IC champion in the 8 man tag and so I stopped at the intermission and will finish it tomorrow. Great stuff. Absolutely in love already.
> 
> By the way, would any of you happen to know the identity of the Bullet Club Bunny from the opening match? Holy shit she was fucking amazing.


About Omega: in tag matches, a lot of singles wrestlers are normally chill and don't try too hard (without phoning it in) and Omega and Naito wear T-shirts and, in Omega's case wears colorful pants and another part of that is because he's injured. 

But watch his match with Okada that I'm sure you've heard about from Wrestle Kingdom 11 and the first round of the NJ Cup with Tomohiro Ishii. He wears black pants and is all business so if you are intrigued with Omega just from his tag matches, you've only seen a glimpse of what he can do. 

Oh and you're welcome.



One Winged Angel said:


> Gedo is the best booker in the world, period.
> 
> I wonder who Okada will take on at WK 12 though, it could be Naito or Shibata. Omega will win before then and drop it to Okada to set up a showdown with Shibata/Naito at WK 12.
> 
> All titles will be defended in the show in the States, I can see Omega winning it there. Then they will want to move onto Shibata or Naito for WK.


Totally, this is building to something. I'm even more intrigued with Okada now more than ever because while The Rainmaker will still put almost everybody away 96% of the time, it's not the one-and-done finisher it used to be and it's only a matter a time before a One Winged Angel or a PK or a Destino ends him. G1 is sooooo close :mark: :mark:


----------



## Zatiel

One Winged Angel said:


> Why is it Okada's performances are always overlooked? Is it because the matches are more based on his opponents style than his?
> 
> He's shown great range in being able to match it with the best in their preferred style.
> 
> I would be stunned if he doesn't finish as the undisputed GOAT, he's 29 and already has many classics.
> 
> A lock to win WOTY IMO.


I'm fascinated by Okada being overlooked. Earlier in his career, he was never overlooked for great performances, but he was establishing his shtick and matches were mostly laid out to make him look top-shelf. It was Tanahashi's freaking job to make Okada look like his replacement. In the last year as he's been firmly established as the ace, and he's gone out of his way to structure big matches to let other guys escape and counter his big stuff, and to make their material look great. 

Today's match wasn't in Shibata's style - it made his two styles (striking and grappling) dominant, and made Okada look out of his league going against them. It was all about having the best match he could with what Shibata brought to the table. A big part of Okada's incredible reign is that he's been given some amazing wrestlers to work with (Omega, Ibushi, Shibata), and then he does what he can to make them look as good as possible. The only exception is Naito, as those matches had a bunch of interference and clearly held back, probably with the expectation that their epic blow-off is the road. All signs point to Wrestle Kingdom.

I still think back to last year's G1, and those matches with Marufuji and Ishii. Those guys never looked better. I really hope we get a regular PPV main event between Okada and Ishii eventually.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Yeah, I'm a little "triggered" when people overlook Okada in these matches. There's a reason why it's "two to tango" and Okada is the fucking MAN. :aj3 kada


----------



## maxninepower

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851332457144082432


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Holy shit. Thank god Shibata's surgery was successful. If I was him, I'd stop doing those sick headbutts.

Also, Dragon Gate released the King of Gate matches:*



> 5/9 Korakuen
> >YAMATO vs Eita
> >T-Hawk vs Ben-K
> >CIMA vs Takehiro Yamamura
> >Shingo Takagi vs Masaaki Mochizuki
> 
> 5/13 Okazaki (house show)
> >Big R Shimizu vs Jimmy K-ness J.K.S
> >T-Hawk vs Yosuke Santa Maria
> >Cyber Kong vs Jimmy Kagetora
> >El Lindaman vs Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!
> 
> 5/14 Yamanashi (Shingo's homecoming show, which will be taped)
> >Gamma vs Jimmy Susumu
> >El Lindaman vs Jimmy Kanda
> 
> 5/15 Kobe
> >Dragon Kid vs Eita
> >Ben-K vs Jimmy Susumu
> >Ryo "Jimmy" Saito vs Jimmy Kagetora
> >Jimmy Kanda vs Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!
> 
> 5/20 Osaka
> >YAMATO vs Don Fujii
> >Kzy vs Jimmy Susumu
> >CIMA vs Naruki Doi
> >BxB Hulk vs Masaaki Mochizuki
> 
> 5/21 Yokkaichi (house show)
> >YAMATO vs Jimmy K-ness J.K.S
> >Cyber Kong vs Naruki Doi
> >BxB Hulk vs Jimmy Kanda
> 
> 5/24 Tochigi (house show)
> >Kzy vs Ben-K
> >CIMA vs Jimmy Kagetora
> 
> 5/26 Sapporo Night 1
> >YAMATO vs Dragon Kid
> >Kzy vs Yosuke Santa Maria
> >Naruki Doi vs Ryo "Jimmy" Saito
> >BxB Hulk vs El Lindaman
> 
> 5/27 Sapporo Night 2
> >Eita vs Don Fujii
> >T-Hawk vs Gamma
> >CIMA vs Ryo "Jimmy" Saito
> >Shingo Takagi vs Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!
> 
> 5/28 Sapporo Night 3
> >Don Fujii vs Big R Shimizu
> >Gamma vs Ben-K
> >Takehiro Yamamura vs Jimmy Kagetora
> 
> 5/30 Sendai (house show)
> >Don FUjii vs Dragon Kid
> >Yosuke Santa Maria vs Ben-K
> >El Lindaman vs Masaaki Mochizuki
> 
> 5/31 Yokohama (house show)
> >Dragon Kid vs Big R Shimizu
> >Yosuke Santa Maria vs Jimmy Susumu
> >Takehiro Yamamura vs Ryo "Jimmy" Saito
> >Masaaki Mochizuki vs Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!
> 
> 6/1 Korakuen
> >YAMATO vs Big R Shimizu
> >T-Hawk vs Jimmy Susumu
> >Takehiro Yamamura vs Naruki Doi
> >Shingo Takagi vs BxB Hulk
> 
> 6/3 Ina (house show)
> >Don Fujii vs Jimmy K-ness J.K.S
> >Cyber Kong vs Ryo "Jimmy" Saito
> >Shingo Takagi vs Jimmy Kanda
> 
> 6/4 Kobe
> >Eita vs Big R Shimizu
> >T-Hawk vs Kzy
> >Naruki Doi vs Jimmy Kagetora
> >Shingo Takagi vs El Lindaman
> 
> 6/8 Kumamoto (house show)
> >Dragon Kid vs Jimmy K-ness J.K.S
> >Kzy vs Gamma
> >Cyber Kong vs CIMA
> >Masaaki Mochizuki vs Jimmy Kanda
> 
> 6/9 Kokura (house show)
> >Eita vs Jimmy K-ness J.K.S
> >Yosuke Santa Maria vs Gamma
> >Cyber Kong vs Takehiro Yamamura
> >BxB Hulk vs Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!!


----------



## volde

Cards announced for upcoming shows and it looks fairly interesting, one major problem - Yoshitatsu is back: https://www.reddit.com/r/njpw/comments/64i80u/njpw_wrestling_dontaku_2017_tour_cards_april_22/

It is a bit weird that Ricochet first gets a shot at Hiromu and then defends NEVER tag team title. They ain't going to make him a double champ, right?
Tanakashi gets his win back against Evil?


----------



## Ace

Rainmaka! said:


> Yeah, I'm a little "triggered" when people overlook Okada in these matches. There's a reason why it's "two to tango" and Okada is the fucking MAN. :aj3 kada


 What is it with Okada though? He's an incredible wrestler but I don't enjoy him as much as AJ, Shibata, Omega, Naito or Tanahashi... Is that just me or is there something else to this?

In terms of big match performers, he's probably the best but I still don't enjoy him as much as those guys.


----------



## Sweggeh

Okada is the best in crafting amazing, classjc matches that make his opponent look great. But he isnt the flashiest or the most entertaining, in terms of his own individual performances.

AJ and Omega are both more entertaining to watch, but Okada just might be the best in creating amazing matches.


----------



## Master Bate

Rainmaka! said:


> I am liking this trend of longer Championship main events in NJPW because 1.) It makes sense to do so and 2.) It's testing Okada's limits as Champion. Yes, it's further solidifying Okada IS the Ace going forward but that his current reign as Champ is on borrowed time. Okada's opponents are getting the better of him in damn near all his singles match while pushing his limits. The Rainmaker itself isn't what it used to be. Shibata didn't even fall when he hit it and obviously, Omega is one of 3 people to ever kick out of it and thus, Okada is needing to hit 3-4 more just to put his opponents down.
> 
> On the flipside, Omega hasn't hit the One Winged Angel in a singles match since November(?) of last year and Shibata didn't even hit the PK and it really makes you wonder what would've happened if their hit their best shot. They both had Okada on the ropes before either getting too desperate (in the case of Omega) or too cocky (Shibata in thinking he can just take the Rainmaker instead of avoiding it.). Also, I don't see Okada/Fale going now more than 20 minutes and that's perfectly fine, in fact smaller shows should have shorter main events.
> 
> It seems like they are building toward Okada/Omega II (either in June at Dominion or July in Long Beach) and maybe a new finisher? I don't know but I'm loving this story.


The storytelling is just unreal..


----------



## Joshi Judas

One Winged Angel said:


> What is it with Okada though? He's an incredible wrestler but I don't enjoy him as much as AJ, Shibata, Omega, Naito or Tanahashi... Is that just me or is there something else to this?
> 
> In terms of big match performers, he's probably the best but I still don't enjoy him as much as those guys.



It could be one of these two things imo:

1. Much like John Cena, his big matches involve letting his opponent get their shine and showcasing more of their offense and abilities, while Okada overcomes the adversary by the skin of his teeth. I've observed this in his matches against Ishii, Marufuji, Omega, Suzuki, Tiger Mask W, Naito and now Shibata.

He has a pretty impressive moveset himself, but we've seen it so many times it doesn't excite us as much anymore. But back during 2012/13, anytime I'd see his Reverse Neckbreaker, Heavy Rain, DAT Dropkick or even his elbow drop and of course the Rainmaker, it'd look like the coolest move ever. I still think he does some pretty simple moves, but with TREMENDOUS execution- always making it look super crisp and smooth.

2. His style is more Americanised compared to his peers who are more stiff or strong style proponents, so it doesn't excite us as much.

Even with Tanahashi, I remember Western fans taking a long time to warm up to him and appreciate his greatness. I think it's kinda similar with Okada. However, his resume at just the age of 29 is making it difficult for even naysayers to deny him.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

One Winged Angel said:


> What is it with Okada though? He's an incredible wrestler but I don't enjoy him as much as AJ, Shibata, Omega, Naito or Tanahashi... Is that just me or is there something else to this?
> 
> In terms of big match performers, he's probably the best but I still don't enjoy him as much as those guys.


It's interesting because they were so anti-Okada and pro-Shibata last night but they were fully on his side by the end. I think it has to either do with his position as Ace still being early and his moveset. Sure, his moveset is impressive but like in-his-prime Randy Orton, is flashy but doesn't offer much variety and is very safe.

And look at his past opponents: AJ and Kenny were/are the Gaijin who can fly when need be, Suzuki was the evil shooter, and Shibata was the striker/grappler. Then you have Okada who is a professional wrestler. Bryan & Vinny just reviewed this match (SPOILER: they loved it) and their assessment on the Okada character is perfect.

He's a professional wrestler in the sense that "professional wrestler" is its own fighting style. He might not be the best striker, the most proficient grappler, and most pristine high-flyer (despite having the GOAT Dropkick), he's beaten guys with those same styles, ergo making him the toughest guy on the roster. kada



ItsaNewDay said:


> The storytelling is just unreal..


Long-term storytelling ain't dead, brother. kada


----------



## Mordecay

https://www.njpw1972.com/6670



> Update regarding Katsuyori Shibata’s condition
> 
> Katsuyori Shibata was taken to hospital due to poor health following his main event match on April 9th at Ryogoku Sumo Hall. He was conscious and able to communicate while being admitted to hospital.
> 
> After a medical examination, he was diagnosed with subdural hematoma and surgery was conducted as part of his treatment. He is now recovering following a successful operation.
> 
> Updates will be posted as his condition progresses.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Mordecay said:


> https://www.njpw1972.com/6670


I don't want to see Shibata die in the ring :crying: If nothing else, that headbutt has to go. That was just ridiculously violent despite the visual of his sweaty face dripping with blood being powerful. Just can't do that and not come out unscathed, especially in a post Benoit world.


----------



## Sephiroth

hgr423 said:


> do you think that is worked blood following the head but? surely shibita is not shoot head butting people like that.


Rumor is he blades before the match, puts some glue or whatever on to keep it looking normal, and then when he headbutts, it gets cut back open. One of the reasons why Shibata always bleeds but not his opponent. 

Supposed to be a pretty old method from the 70's/80's is what I've read.


----------



## The Nuke

Are we sure that last Rainmaker didn't do it, and not the headbutt?

Only watched the match once, but it looked like Shibata was aiming to block the Rainmaker one more time. Instead Okada was like "NOPE" and legit knocked his head off.

The way he was walking to the back was real I think. Not selling. Leads me to believe it was the Rainmaker.


----------



## Corey

Annoying that they have to spread everything out with Dontaku. I hope this isn't something they do regularly now but I guess it's possible with the huge roster they have.

Everything seems predictable but I guess ya never know. Suzuki vs. Goto and Takahashi vs. Ricochet sound like the most interesting thing from the cards imo and could very well have two title changes. Everyone knows I'm a JUICE fan but I don't really think he should be getting an IC Title shot. Should be a good match though. Tanahashi over EVIL, Omega over Ishii, and all champs retain on the last card. Please, just keep Okada/Fale under 25 minutes.


----------



## TD Stinger

Juice getting a pinfall victory over Naito is a big deal for him so I'm happy in that regard. But, I'm not keen on the challenger pinning the champion and then getting a title shot. I see enough of that in WWE for my liking.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

I expected people would be moaning about the outcome of the match tbh.

Another instant classic for both men. Okada showing his god damn range with these different style of matches. Plus that little detail in the end, with Shibata's one last strike attempt getting destroyed by rainmaker damnn. But its frustrating to see Shibata not winning the title and Okada getting cheered less than his opponent again. He needs to turn heel IMO. I just miss his arrogance. He showed little bit of that in the match but not enough. His character at the moment is not for this role IMO. He is still too young to have that baby ace run again in future. Just go with basic respect route and let him attack on fans for them cheering guys like Naito (who doesn't give two shits) and Shibata (traitor). Elevate Naito as the number one baby for couple of years, give atleast one title run to Shibata, I don't know mix things up little bit. Hell you can even have Okada winning IC title down the line cause he can do what Nak done before for that title. At the moment he is getting cheered less than Naito and Shibata and I think its not going to get better if they continue with this booking.


----------



## volde

TD Stinger said:


> But, I'm not keen on the challenger pinning the champion and then getting a title shot. I see enough of that in WWE for my liking.


Well he got a pin in tag team environment which for me is miles better than WWE's approach where champ is pinned on free television 1vs1 by his challenger.


----------



## The High King

One Winged Angel said:


> What is it with Okada though? He's an incredible wrestler but I don't enjoy him as much as AJ, Shibata, Omega, Naito or Tanahashi... Is that just me or is there something else to this?
> 
> In terms of big match performers, he's probably the best but I still don't enjoy him as much as those guys.


Its because he has zero charisma.
He can work his ass off in the ring and has put on superb matches but he is boring and the crowd prefer shibata, naito and plenty others and you only need look at their charisma and popularity.


----------



## The High King

Sephiroth said:


> Rumor is he blades before the match, puts some glue or whatever on to keep it looking normal, and then when he headbutts, it gets cut back open. One of the reasons why Shibata always bleeds but not his opponent.
> 
> Supposed to be a pretty old method from the 70's/80's is what I've read.


Hence why the cut is always above the hairline.
When you do headbutt someone you would never use that part of your head but use the main forehead.


----------



## Sweggeh

Okada does have charisma, I think its unfair to say he doesn't. I love his entrance, and he is great at playing the "babyface in peril" role during matches. Theres a reason people are always against him before the match, but by the time it ends, no one is upset that he won.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

My only problem with Shibata vs Okada was the slightly abrupt ending. This whole match reeked of we're going to to do this again and probably reference all the stuff we did in this match. I think they intentionally left a lot in the tank.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Y'know, I've been watching New Japan since 2012 now, and there have been many classics and matches I've given a full 5 stars to. However, my absolute favorite has always been Tanahashi vs Suzuki from KOPW 2012. Nothing topped it, not even Okada vs Omega.

Until now.

Shibata/Okada was goddamn perfect for me. What a war. Legendary.


----------



## V-Trigger

> From last night's WOR. Says that Okada is having a historically great year that rivals Flair in 1989 and Manami Toyota [in 1992 or 1993 would be my guess], one of the best years for any wrestler thus far and it's only April. Four outstanding singles matches in four totally different styles, clean wins for Okada in each match, and in each case the other guy came out looking like a bigger star after the loss. Glowing review of the Shibata/Okada match, with the one qualm being the headbutt spot — "How can Okada take that kind of punishment?" He pretty much indicates that he'll give it five stars. Bryan Alvarez says that Okada is on track to have each spot in the top 10 matches of the year, and Dave agrees.


Keep in mind that Okada is only 29.


----------



## TD Stinger

-***** Italiano- said:


> My only problem with Shibata vs Okada was the slightly abrupt ending. This whole match reeked of we're going to to do this again and probably reference all the stuff we did in this match. I think they intentionally left a lot in the tank.


Really? Me personally, I thought it all built well to the end. Shibata kicked the shit out of Okada in the final few minutes. But Okada survived hit one Rainmaker to finally get Shibata to his knees and hit one Final Rainmaker to win the match. Again, my opinion, I thought they left it all out there and built up to a satisfying finish.

Oh and here are the cards for the 4/29 and 5/3 shows:



> NJPW WRESTLING TOYONOKUNI
> April 29, 2017
> 
> – Tomoyuki Oka, Hirai Kawato & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Syota Umino (new Young Lion), Katsuya Kitamura & Tiger Mask
> 
> – Roppongi Vice & Jado vs. Desperado, Taichi & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
> 
> – Yoshitatsu & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. BUSHI & Sanada
> 
> – David Finlay, Satoshi Kojima & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Yujiro Takahashi, Tama Tonga & Tanga Loa
> 
> – Will Ospreay, Yoshi-Hashi & Hirooki Goto vs. TAKA Michinoku, Takashi Iizuka & Minoru Suzuki
> 
> – Kazuchika Okada, Toru Yano & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Bad Luck Fale, Kenny Omega & Chase Owens
> 
> – IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship: Hiromu Takahashi (c) vs. Ricochet
> 
> – Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. EVIL
> 
> – IWGP Intercontinental Championship: Tetsuya Naito (c) vs. Juice Robinson
> 
> NJPW WRESTLING DONTAKU
> May 3, 2017
> 
> – Hirai Kawato & Yoshitatsu vs. Katsuya Kitamura & Tomoyuki Oka
> 
> – Will Ospreay & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Chase Owens & Yujiro Takahashi
> 
> – Tiger Mask, Tiger Mask W & Togi Makabe vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Manabu Nakanishi & Yuji Nagata
> 
> – Roppongi Vice, Toru Yano, Hirooki Goto & Jado vs. Minoru Suzuki, Taichi, Yoshinobu Kanemaru, Takashi Iizuka & Desperado
> 
> – David Finlay vs. Cody Rhodes
> 
> – KUSHIDA & Juice Robinson vs. Tetsuya Naito & Hiromu Takahashi
> 
> – IWGP Tag Team Championship: War Machine (c) vs. Tencozy vs. Guerrillas of Destiny
> 
> – NEVER 6-Man Championship: Taguchi Japan (c) vs. BUSHI, EVIL & Sanada
> 
> – Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kenny Omega
> 
> – IWGP Heavyweight Championship: Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Bad Luck Fale


I like the lineup on the first night with Ricochet/Takahashi and Naito/Juice. And we actually get a Tanahashi singles match.

Not really feeling the 2nd night except for the 2 main events.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

TD Stinger said:


> Really? Me personally, I thought it all built well to the end. Shibata kicked the shit out of Okada in the final few minutes. But Okada survived hit one Rainmaker to finally get Shibata to his knees and hit one Final Rainmaker to win the match. Again, my opinion, I thought they left it all out there and built up to a satisfying finish.


I'm just being harsh. There was a lot of cool psycology in the finish but especially seeing as he was trying to elbow Okada as he took that Rainmaker. I was getting excited and thinking there'd be more. 

"Awwwww c'mon just five more minutes."

"No sam. Shibata needs to go to hospital now."


----------



## TD Stinger

-***** Italiano- said:


> I'm just being harsh. There was a lot of cool psycology in the finish but especially seeing as he was trying to elbow Okada as he took that Rainmaker. I was getting excited and thinking there'd be more.
> 
> "Awwwww c'mon just five more minutes."
> 
> "No sam. Shibata needs to go to hospital now."


There is such a thing as a match going too long though. Like Okada vs. Omega. This is all my opinion. That match was damn near flawless (except that Top Rope Dragon Suplex) until the final 5 minutes. All the great pacing they had up to that point was kind of just thrown out the window for the sake of a finisher and move spam and for the sake of a really long match going even longer.

I thought Okada/Shibata started slow, built all the way through, and finished with a bang. It's telling that first 15-20 minutes or so, it didn't feel like they did much of anything. But they still had a great atmosphere and they beat the shit out of each other in the final half of the match.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Only watched two matches from Sakura Genesis as they were the only two I had any interest in. 

The first match I watched was Goto v Sabre Jr. for the NEVER Openweight strap. Like the commentators were saying, I bet Sabre Jr. is really glad he didn’t sign with the WWE given the treatment the CW Division gets over there. 

The match itself was pretty great, honestly. While it’s further burial for Suzuki-Gun, Goto powering up and taking them all on was awesome. Depending on which Suzuki turns up, I’d be game for a match between him and Goto. Credit to Sabre Jr. in this match too, of course, who kept the match turning over as he wrapped up Goto in those unique and oh so fun ways of his. Oh and we say Sabre Jr. doesn’t sell but that GTR he took looked brutal, the way he just snapped up off of Goto’s knee it just looked disgusting. 

In terms of the main event, knowing this may be Shibata’s last match ever makes this hard to watch and I really do wish, especially if this does turn out to be his swan song, that I could give more praise to the match but honestly after all that excitement it just had all the same old problems for me. Like admittedly Okada took some crazy bumps and soaked up some really stiff shots from Shibata but again it was really his opponent carrying the match, with Okada being made to look strong but not really asked to work much of the match again. Not to mention that again the match was way longer than it needed to be. 

It’s a shame too as taking needless risks aside, Shibata was as excellent as he always was. Like I already said, he made this match for me, seeing him tangle Okada in knots on the mat and really selling the match like a legitimate MMA fight was great but I just really don’t care for the booking, I am sorry.


----------



## Sweggeh

With the rematch between Okada and Omega heavily rumoured for Dominion, Im wondering if NJPW would actually put the title on Omega without him signing a contract extension first, since his deal runs out in about 8 months. I guess they could do it, and have him carry the title to the US. Then have him dropping it at KOPW back to Okada who can main event WK12 against Naito, while Omega faces Ibushi.

Or if Omega signs an extension, have him face Naito at WK12 for the title.

I will be super pissed if Omega signs an extension but they STILL have him lose to Okada. That would be the most painful dose of LOLOKADAWINS I have witnessed thus far.


----------



## Mifune Jackson

By Dominion, Okada will have been champion for a year with 4 successful title defenses under his belt. The clock has started, especially at the same event where he won it last year. It makes more sense for him to chase heading into WK this year, I think, so if Omega is winning the belt and is being primed for another shot, the timing couldn't be better.


----------



## Mordecay

Mifune Jackson said:


> By Dominion, Okada will have been champion for a year with *4 successful title defenses* under his belt. The clock has started, especially at the same event where he won it last year. It makes more sense for him to chase heading into WK this year, I think, so if Omega is winning the belt and is being primed for another shot, the timing couldn't be better.


Correct me if I'm wrong but by Dominion it would 5 succesful title defenses in his year long reign: Marufuji at KOPW, Omega at WK11, Suzuki at New Beggining Sapporo, Shibata at Sakura Genesis, Bad Luck Fale at Wrestling Dontaku


----------



## Mifune Jackson

Mordecay said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but by Dominion it would 5 succesful title defenses in his year long reign: Marufuji at KOPW, Omega at WK11, Suzuki at New Beggining Sapporo, Shibata at Sakura Genesis, Bad Luck Fale at Wrestling Dontaku


Yeah, it'd be 5 if he won. I was thinking 4 and then losing there to Omega.

EDIT: I guess it would be five if Okada makes it past Fale at Dontaku.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Okada vs. Shibata was indeed a kick ass match. But I personally didn’t rate it as MOTY as some others have. What could have made it that for me would be have been if, Shibata did the wrist control kicking the shit out of a downed Okada spot straight after the headbutt. Instead they went into a very long submission (rest hold) sequence. And then did the kicking sequence later on. 

Now hindsight is 20/20, and the rest hold could have been from the fact that Shibata legit fucked himself up. Everyone online is saying it was the headbutt, but only a few posts ago, someone thought it could have been the stiff Rainmaker, as Shibata has been known to blade prior to the match to create an iconic image.

The blood tricking down should have fired up Shibata to go into the kicking sequence and then the trade to go home. Sometimes less is more. 

But if Shibata really hurt himself, then the rest hold/submission is very forgivable.

I hope Shibata is ok. That headbutt shit killed the Fukuwara kid, which Shibata was in the ring with. There’s no need to hurt yourself for anyone’s entertainment.


----------



## T0M

So I've just finished the whole show.

Holy shit, I don't even know what to say. First off, I thoroughly enjoyed Zack Sabre JR's performance in the NEVER openweight match. I only watched him very briefly in that cruiserweight classic last year so this was my first real time watching him and I really enjoyed it. Very unique with that slow and methodical technical style but the range of submissions and holds he pulls out is fantastic. Can't wait to see him again.

The main event... Jesus Christ, speechless. Is this normal for NJPW? I have nothing to compare it against so I have no idea but this might be the best match I've ever witnessed. Some of those forearms and kicks they were delivering to each other... I mean, they looked like full contact to me. Maybe I'm just a mark, I don't know, but it looked fucking real to me. Absolutely incredible. Performance wise, I enjoyed Shibata more. I know nothing about him, never even heard his name before but he's got a fan in me now. Absolutely wonderful storyteller and left it all out there. Those six or seven kicks to the chest he gave Okada right at the end had me grimacing, they looked amazing. My only disappointment in the match was the finish. When these two literally beat the shit out of each other for 40 minutes it needed something slightly more than a clothesline to seal the deal. They were doing far worse to each other 2 minutes into the match and yet that was the finish.

But it made no difference, this was a phenomenal show. My only regret is that it's taken me this long to find New Japan. I'm hooked.

New Japan :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

T0M said:


> So I've just finished the whole show.
> 
> Holy shit, I don't even know what to say. First off, I thoroughly enjoyed Zack Sabre JR's performance in the NEVER openweight match. I only watched him very briefly in that cruiserweight classic last year so this was my first real time watching him and I really enjoyed it. Very unique with that slow and methodical technical style but the range of submissions and holds he pulls out is fantastic. Can't wait to see him again.
> 
> The main event... Jesus Christ, speechless. Is this normal for NJPW? I have nothing to compare it against so I have no idea but this might be the best match I've ever witnessed. Some of those forearms and kicks they were delivering to each other... I mean, they looked like full contact to me. Maybe I'm just a mark, I don't know, but it looked fucking real to me. Absolutely incredible. Performance wise, I enjoyed Shibata more. I know nothing about him, never even heard his name before but he's got a fan in me now. Absolutely wonderful storyteller and left it all out there. Those six or seven kicks to the chest he gave Okada right at the end had me grimacing, they looked amazing. My only disappointment in the match was the finish. When these two literally beat the shit out of each other for 40 minutes it needed something slightly more than a clothesline to seal the deal. They were doing far worse to each other 2 minutes into the match and yet that was the finish.
> 
> But it made no difference, this was a phenomenal show. My only regret is that it's taken me this long to find New Japan. I'm hooked.
> 
> New Japan :mark:


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## T0M

I've just read the reactions in this thread and it seems they're similar to mine.

I agree with what someone else said: the head butt followed by the close up camera angle and the blood trickling down Shibata's face was absolutely amazing. I was in awe. 

How on Earth am I going to watch Raw tonight after that?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

T0M said:


> How on Earth am I going to watch Raw tonight after that?


Here's an idea: don't. :goldberg


----------



## Lariatoh!

It's great when a promotion gets new fans. and @T0M, the clothesline that finished Shibata is called The Rainmaker, and is one of the most protected finishers in NJPW. Now go back and watch all the Wrestle Kingdoms you little scamp!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Yeah, watch Wrestle Kingdom 11!


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

T0M said:


> My only disappointment in the match was the finish. When these two literally beat the shit out of each other for 40 minutes it needed something slightly more than a clothesline to seal the deal. They were doing far worse to each other 2 minutes into the match and yet that was the finish.


Yeah, it seems that, of the few gripes with the match I've seen, that was probably the most common. The way I see it is this - with all the punishment that they had endured up to that point, any move can really end the match at that point. The Rainmaker may not have been the most deadly single move, but after what Shibata had gone through, it was the straw that broke the camel's back. And it was a pretty stiff one too, with a great sell by Shibata.

Glad you enjoyed the show.


----------



## T0M

Rainmaka! said:


> Yeah, watch Wrestle Kingdom 11!





Lariatoh! said:


> It's great when a promotion gets new fans. and @T0M, the clothesline that finished Shibata is called The Rainmaker, and is one of the most protected finishers in NJPW. Now go back and watch all the Wrestle Kingdoms you little scamp!


I've obviously heard of the Okada / Omega match but have never seen it. I'm usually not one for going back and watching stuff out of sequence but I may do it. I don't really want to check the card because then I'll find out the full results. Was it stacked?



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Yeah, it seems that, of the few gripes with the match I've seen, that was probably the most common. The way I see it is this - with all the punishment that they had endured up to that point, any move can really end the match at that point. The Rainmaker may not have been the most deadly single move, but after what Shibata had gone through, it was the straw that broke the camel's back. And it was a pretty stiff one too, with a great sell by Shibata.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the show.


I like this explanation and it satisfies me to think of it that way. They both looked out of it by the end so it makes sense that anything could have tipped them over the edge by that point.


----------



## The Nuke

That last Rainmaker was brutal I thought. Don't know if it was planned that way or if it was the reason that Shibata went to the Hospital. 

If planned, then cool. Shibata goes in to block the Rainmaker and Okada connects first.

Great Match. Great Event. May we all hope for the continued success of NJPW.


----------



## Lariatoh!

T0M said:


> I've obviously heard of the Okada / Omega match but have never seen it. I'm usually not one for going back and watching stuff out of sequence but I may do it. I don't really want to check the card because then I'll find out the full results. Was it stacked?
> 
> 
> 
> I like this explanation and it satisfies me to think of it that way. They both looked out of it by the end so it makes sense that anything could have tipped them over the edge by that point.


Quick tips. You could some how find all of the AXS TV NJPW shows and starting from the beginning as if you wanted to start binge watching Walking Dead ...

Or Personally, I would recommend starting with Wrestle Kingdom 6 - 11. G1 Climax 2013,14 are also must see. 

I don't want to drown you with NJPW awesomeness, so that's where I would start...

EDIT: Yes WK11 was stacked. 

The card without spoilers: 


1. New Japan Rumble: The opener is a Royal Rumble-style match featuring all the New Japan contracted wrestlers not already on the show, along with a few surprises and old-timers

2. Tiger Mask W vs. Tiger the Dark

3. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship match: The Young Bucks (champions) vs. Rocky Romero and Baretta

4. NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag Team Championship match with gauntlet rules featuring:

SANADA, EVIL and BUSHI
Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi and Hangman Page
Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI-HASHI and Will Ospreay
Satoshi Kojima, Ricochet and David Finlay (champions)

5. Cody Rhodes vs. Juice Robinson

6. ROH World Championship match: Kyle O’Reilly (champion) vs. Adam Cole

7. IWGP Tag Team Championship match: Tama Tonga and Tanga Roa (champions) vs. Togi Makabe and Tomoaki Honma

*8. IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship match: KUSHIDA (champion) vs. Hiromu Takahashi 

9. NEVER Openweight Championship match: Katsuyori Shibata (champion) vs. Hirooki Goto

10. IWGP Intercontinental Championship match: Tetsuya Naito (champion) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi

11. IWGP World Heavyweight Championship match: Kazuchika Okada (champion) vs. Kenny Omega*

The bolded were all amazing!


----------



## Mr. Socko

One Winged Angel said:


> *Gedo is the best booker in the world, period.
> *
> I wonder who Okada will take on at WK 12 though, it could be Naito or Shibata. Omega will win before then and drop it to Okada to set up a showdown with Shibata/Naito at WK 12.
> 
> All titles will be defended in the show in the States, I can see Omega winning it there. Then they will want to move onto Shibata or Naito for WK.


Jun Akiyama's miraculous resurrection of All Japan would like to have a word with you.


----------



## Corey

Don't know if it's been mentioned but Sakura Genesis outdrew every Invasion Attack that's been held by anywhere from 1,000-2,000 people. They drew over 10,000 which was basically the same number as last year's G1 Final.

SHIBATA!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Jim Ross confirms that should AXS TV broadcast the Long Beach G1 shows live, he and Josh Barnett will call them.


> Can't wait to call the Okada vs Shibata bout of this past weekend which I heard was tremendous. Okada is arguably and easily one of the top handful of pro wrestling stars in the world right now and the legit, 'ace' of NJPW. *With AXSTV beginning to edit their own Friday night shows, the delay time from the live event until their airing will be greatly reduced.*
> 
> If AXSTV broadcasts either or both of the July NJPW Long Beach shows, I will be on the broadcast duo with Josh Barnett.


https://www.jrsbarbq.com/blog/51530

The bold part is crucial for those that only watch the AXS TV show.


----------



## NOCONTESTU

Rainmaka! said:


> Sellout of 10,231 for tonight's show
> 
> Okada is a pretty good Ace. :bjpenn


kada kada kada kada kada


----------



## volde

T0M said:


> Is this normal for NJPW?


Generally speaking all of their single titles (Heavyweight, IC, NEVER and Jr. Heavyweight) tend to deliver good to great matches. But I think that it is important to understand that NJPW has wrestlers that perform in very different styles (like you probably noticed that Goto and Zack were almost mirror opposites of each other in terms of style) and just because you loved Okada/Shibata doesn't mean that you'll love Okada/Suzuki as well because it is completely different match. While by comparison in WWE every match has very similar structure to each other, only major exception being when Lesnar starts squashing people.


----------



## lagofala

Started following NJPW after this year's Wrestle Kingdom and I am obssessed with it. I have a question for all you long time fans. Is this current roster considered deep? I'm sure it became much deeper after the return of Suzuki-gun but there's still a lot of repetition on the first few matches. What do you guys think of that? Should they bring in more talent so that we see different match ups on the undercard? Or is this really normal?


----------



## Zatiel

lagofala said:


> Started following NJPW after this year's Wrestle Kingdom and I am obssessed with it. I have a question for all you long time fans. Is this current roster considered deep? I'm sure it became much deeper after the return of Suzuki-gun but there's still a lot of repetition on the first few matches. What do you guys think of that? Should they bring in more talent so that we see different match ups on the undercard? Or is this really normal?


Their roster is too stacked, which is part of why so many undercards are full of tag matches. They are trying to fit everyone onto shows. It's similarly why Michael Elgin and the Young Bucks, who are all incredible, were left off of this tour.

Okada, Omega, Ibushi (Tiger Mask W), Elgin, Naito, Ishii, Tanahashi, and Shibata are some of the best wrestlers on the planet right now. Gotoh, Suzuki, SANADA and Nagata are not that far behind. Then there are newer guys like Rhodes, White, and Robinson. This is why they're successfully running two big shows per tour, one headlined by the World Champ and one by the IC Champ.

In the Junior division, Ospreay, Ricochet, Dragon Lee, and Takahashi are possibly the four most outstanding Juniors on the planet. KUSHIDA is an incredible technical wrestler, but they want to move him up a weight class, because they feel they have enough bodies in that division.

The place they really hurt for depth is in the 2-on-2 tag division, which has been an afterthought for years.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

lagofala said:


> Started following NJPW after this year's Wrestle Kingdom and I am obssessed with it. I have a question for all you long time fans. Is this current roster considered deep? I'm sure it became much deeper after the return of Suzuki-gun but there's still a lot of repetition on the first few matches. What do you guys think of that? Should they bring in more talent so that we see different match ups on the undercard? Or is this really normal?


The roster is getting almost overstuffed (not WCW circa 97-98 but close). You look at how loaded this roster is and you have to stop and think that "Damn! This roster is amazing but how come the quantity of tag teams in both Junior and Heavyweight Divisions are so mediocre?"


----------



## lagofala

In that case do you think they should leave some guys out of certain shows. Like Nagata or Makabe maybe shouldn't be taking too many bumps now.

Or should they form more solidified tag teams without the burden of being in a faction?


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Makabe and Nagata could still go (the latter had a physical match with Shibata last year) but they're old timers and are better suited for easier tag matches.


----------



## The High King

how come this thread is not a sticky anymore?


----------



## Mordecay

Shibby-san may not wrestle again crycry:cry


----------



## HOJO

Booking can get very repetitive with nothing going on except with the 50 belts they have, so no real non title feud exists almost ever in a single year apart from whoever's just gonna get a title shot the next month(see Kenny facing Ishii just to get to Okada next month), plus how obnoxiously much they stretch shit, which doesn't have anything to do with the roster being "stacked". It's mostly a regular puro thing(some tags for people not working big matches, and partly New Japan dragging things out and pumping in filler everywhere without much effort in making undercards worth watching.


----------



## HOJO

More reviews then 
*Stardom Champions Around The World In Nagoya(3/5/17)*
*Arisu Nanase vs. AZM* - *1/2
*Christi Jaynes, Deonna Purrazzo & Zoe Lucas vs. Konami, Mayu Iwatani & Natsuko Tora* - *1/2
*High Speed Title : Kris Wolf (c) vs. Hiromi Mimura vs. HZK* - *
*SWA Undisputed World Women's Title : Toni Storm (c) vs. Shayna Baszler* - DUD
*World Of Stardom Title : Io Shirai (c) vs. Kagetsu* - ***1/2
*Goddesses Of Stardom Title : Kairi Hojo & Yoko Bito (c) vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto & Jungle Kyona* - ****
More repetitive Stardom stuff. Toni Storm in another terrible match, Io doing routine Io stuff, Kyona being great. That Toni Storm match is cancer. Avoid the first 4, if you love Io then go ahead with that match, but the Jungle Kyona match is the only one I can personally say "go watch this" or "go find this". Nothing else, though.

*SEAdLINNNG ~Luckiest777~ in Korakuen Hall(3/16/2017)*
*Opening Rush! : Kagetsu vs Hiroe Nagahama* - **
*Blast : Syuri vs Rina Yamashita* - *3/4
*Running After High Speed : Tsukasa Fujimoto vs Kaori Yoneyama vs Maruko Nagasaki* - *3/4
*Astronomical Battle : Nanae Takahashi & Arisa Nakajima vs Hiroyo Matsumoto & Ryo Mizunami* - ***3/4
*Extreme Genesis : Yoshiko vs Sareee* - ***3/4
Undercard wise, this was probably the worst or most boring SEAdLINNNG show in Korakuen so far(I'd say the one in October was worse but I skipped 2 of the matches cuz half the card looked too shit to touch even though Arisa/Yoshiko was awesome. Yamashita/Syuri was so surprisingly boring and when you know the finish too, it really came up as a waste of time. The High Speed gimmick, while fun early on iN SEAdLINNNG's lifetime, is just a damn mess. If you don't know, High Speed rules here is basically a ton of rope running, Natsuki Taiyo fast counts, and you have to run the ropes to go for a pin. I think it was that October or September show where these things got worse/bad, but good lord. Yoneyama vs Ice Ribbon sounds like absolute money, and yes its SEAdLINNNG not YMZ or Ice Ribbon this is happening, but man was that idea getting butchered here. Unlike the the Sendai show I reviewed a while ago, the last 2 matches were really good. I would've thought the promo after would lead to Hiroyo/Arisa for Hiroyo's OZ Title but apparently it's a match for the next SEAdLINNNG Korakuen show. Yoshiko had her Aja Kong team gear on, thank god. Sareee was fucked up after this match and I can see why. Just go to watch the last 2 matches. The rest of the card's not gonna do anything for you

*Stardom The Highest(3/20/17)*
*World of Stardom Title : Io Shirai (c) vs Kairi Hojo* - ***1/2
Good match but again, routine Io, Io finishes a match the same and Io just being more pre-Queens Quest Io making all this garbage with Io turning on Mayu being pointless as shit, especially when theyre teasing Mayu turning heel and facing Io again. Whatever, Io had her back worked over, didn't mean anything. Kairi's selling was fine, nothing got botched and they continue beating each other to shit in singles matches. Better than the match they had a year ago in Korakuen where they tried having an EPIC and it ended up boring and way too long, but nothing groundbreaking. This Io reign needs to end already, not to heel Mayu or Toni Storm or whatever.

Tokyo Joshi Pro(DDT's sister joshi promotion): At this Time, Get Excited In Yokohoma!(3/25/17)
*Maho Kurone vs. Yuna Manase* - *1/2
*Mil Clown & Nodoka-Oneesan vs. Maki Ito & Reika Saiki* - **1/2
*Azusa Takigawa & Nonoko vs. Shoko Nakajima & Yuu* - ***
*Red Roses In Paris Vs White Dragon! Special Single Match : Rika Tatsumi vs. Saki-nami(Saki Akai) (w/ Martha)* - ***1/2
*Akane Miura Graduation Match : Akane Miura vs. Miyu Yamashita* - **3/4
To be blunt, Tokyo Joshi Pro is not great. HOWEVER, it does remind me of the regular DDT shows: Fun undercard without anything great as far as the wrestling aspect goes, and better uppercard showing. Most of the least "crisp" or "stellar" wrestlers get by very well on CHARACTER WORK, Y'KNOW. And there are some like Mil Clown who are great but also have good character work. So this was a fun show. Not much to really say besides that but it was fun. The Saki Akai match, in a way though, was in fact great. Ringwork was solid, the shenanigans actually helped the match, good babyface comeback, and it actually led to a fun post match angle to set up a match. Yuu and Nakajima were great in the tag, Maki Ito is a great speaker, the main event wasnt anything to write home about but it was fine. Very enjoyable show. If you're watch DDT and like DDT, you should be able to enjoy this, so I say go to DDTUniverse.com and watch the whole show cuz, it's basically the same thing. Any problems understanding what's happening, go to DramaticDDT.com and find the results of this show explaining promos and all that. If youre not into that, then I can only think the Saki Akai match will entertain you

*BJW Ikki Tousen ~ Death Match Survivor 2017 - Tag 8 Final(3/30/17)*
*Ryuichi Kawakami & Yuya Aoki vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue & Yoshihisa Uto* - **
*3rd Generation Chimidoro Brothers (Masaya Takahashi & Takayuki Ueki), Abdullah Kobayashi & Kankuro Hoshino vs. Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu, Toshiyuki Sakuda & Yuko Miyamoto *- Fine, but clipped and not worth rating
*Atsushi Maruyama, Kazuki Hashimoto, Takuya Nomura & Tatsuhiko Yoshino vs. Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi), Kazumi Kikuta & Shinobu* - ***
*Daichi Hashimoto, Hideyoshi Kamitani & Ryota Hama vs. Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa) & Yuji Okabayashi* - ****
*Ikki Tousen Death Match Survivor 2017 Block A Gigarada vs Mega Hammer Death Match: Isami Kodaka vs. Takumi Tsukamoto* - ***3/4
*Ikki Tousen Death Match Survivor 2017 Block A Four Corners of Pain Death Match : Kenji Fukimoto vs. Ryuji Ito* - ***1/2
*Ikki Tousen Death Match Survivor 2017 Block B Cutter Knife & Alpha Death Match : Jaki Numazawa vs. Masashi Takeda* - **3/4
*BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title : Daisuke Sekimoto (c) vs. Hideki Suzuki* - ***3/4
Good lord, after the 2nd 8-man tag, this show went somewhere. More great wrestling, fun and worth-watching undercard, and damn the finishing sequence in the Yuji Okabayashi tag match was awesome. The Hideki/Sekimoto match that went to time limit draw was pretty disappointing and not much, but this match I think was much better. Very good Strongman outwrestled by Billy Robinson cosplayer thing they ahd going here, and they didn't do another 30 minute match, so great. Deathmatch Survivor matches were super fun, and the Kodaka match is very much worth the time, even if I disagree with who the winner was. A lot of brutal shit in the first 2. Overall, a great show and I can keep going on about it. Watch this show

*BJW Ikki Tousen ~ Death Match Survivor 2017 - Tag 8 Final(4/8/17)*
*Ikki Tousen Death Match Survivor 2017 Light Tubes, Clock Stand & TV Tower Semi Final Death Match: Isami Kodaka vs. Jaki Numazawa* - **1/2
*Ikki Tousen Death Match Survivor 2017 Barbed Wire Board & Bring Your Own Weapons Semi Final Death Match: Kenji Fukimoto vs. Masaya Takahashi* - ***
*Kazumi Kikuta & Ryota Hama vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue & Yuya Aoki* - **1/2
*Kankuro Hoshino, Ryuji Ito & Takayuki Ueki vs. Masashi Takeda, Takumi Tsukamoto & Yuko Miyamoto* - **3/4
*Daichi Hashimoto & Hideyoshi Kamitani vs. Wild Network (Manabu Soya & Ryuichi Kawakami)* - ***
*Hideki Suzuki, Takuya Nomura & Yoshihisa Uto vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) & Kazuki Hashimoto* - ***1/2
*Ikki Tousen Death Match Survivor 2017 300 Light Tubes Final Death Match* - ****
Ok, this was not as good as the Korakuen show, but it was fine. The semi finals were ok and solid respectively, but of course they were gonna be tame considering they still had the final match to do later. I was a little less enthusiastic when I saw the semi finals then checked to see what the finals were and saw it was another light tubes match, which are fun, but I was expecting more. And then, I got more, and was thankfully wrong. very, very wrong about a very very bloody main event. This show was live, so in really time I got to see people scatter away before the Brahmans came and fucked with everyone, which was funny. Rest of the card was good, the 6 man with Hideki and Sekimoto was a good watch, and again, the finals for this tournament was pretty awesome. Not as must see as the Hideki/Sekimoto show, but something you'd enjoy, still


----------



## Zatiel

The High King said:


> how come this thread is not a sticky anymore?


Yeah, why did this get unstickied? Surely it's at least as valuable as a DVD Star Ratings Thread.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Damn, I was hoping Shibata got the belt.....at least for the spring season or something.

He and Okada drew a huge number, he is a good looking chap that is known as a legitimate badass and the crowd was solidly and boisterously behind him....but instead he lost and apparently is working really hard on giving himself brain damage.


And if fucking CJ Parker pins Naito ever again I am throwing my laptop out the goddamn window.


----------



## Mordecay

:mj2:mj2:mj2


----------



## Flik

HOJO said:


> *Syuri vs Rina Yamashita* - *3/4


That shouldn't be physically possible :heyman5

*Looks at the date*

It was draw, right? It's harder to get a good match without a conclusion.


----------



## Mordecay

This fan art had me crycrycrycry after that Okada statement


----------



## Rah

The High King said:


> how come this thread is not a sticky anymore?





Zatiel said:


> Yeah, why did this get unstickied? Surely it's at least as valuable as a DVD Star Ratings Thread.



The Puro Threads getting unstickied while The Indy Women's Thread stays got a chuckle. Admin trolling, but I wonder who :hmmm



JM said:


> Can we just compromise and get rid of the sticky threads? IMO sticky threads often do more harm than good.
> 
> Just get rid of the stickies and if you want to raise a NJPW discussion topic just make a new thread. Why does the NJPW discussion need to be limited to one thread?
> 
> EDIT: I'm looking now and there's just too many stickies in general. There's no need to limit that much discussion to stickies in a section that doesn't get that much activity to begin with.


----------



## V-Trigger

Sakura Genesis ratings by Big Meltz



> Finlay/Liger/Nakanishi vs. Kawato, Kitamura, Oka 2.75
> Bullet Club vs. Tiger Mask, Tiger Mask W, Makabe, Nagata 3.25
> CHAOS vs. Suzuki-Gun 3
> Taichi/Kanemaru vs. Gedo/Jado 3
> Omega/Fale vs. Ishii/Yano 3
> Taguchi Japan vs. LIJ 3.75
> War Machine vs. TenKoji 3.75
> Goto vs. Sabre 3.5
> Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA 2.5
> Okada vs. Shibata 5
> 
> This is Okada's 6th match at five stars or above, his fourth match at that level since January 4th, 2016


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

BrotherNero said:


> Sakura Genesis ratings by Big Meltz


Honestly, I can't even see how someone can properly rate Takahashi/Kushida as I personally don't consider it a match but it was awesome. Everything else sounds about right.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Unpopular opinion maybe but out of the two big title matches, I thought Goto and Sabre Jr. was much better. You could argue it more simplistic perhaps but I'm just really bored of Okada, I'm sorry. I mean I guess we might never know how Shibata/Okada was supposed to play out or if that actually was the proper end to the match but either way, I just hate the yellow fever tinted vision of his matches. People booked like Okada get booed out of the arena in WWE but in NJPW everyone is clambering on top of each other's praise for him. There is no denying that it was an insane, hard hitting, war of a match but it was like 95% Shibata and then Okada sorta wakes up in the last five minutes as he knows his swift pinfall victory is coming up. I rate Okada/Omega because especially on repeat viewings the balance of the booking between the two men and the sheer number of insane spots they execute perfectly between themselves is just mind blowing but ever since it feels like I forget Okada is in the match until he steals the win at the end and pisses me off. You know and I get the whole fighting spirit anime thing NJPW does in its booking so Okada soaks up all that damage so he can go Super Saiyan at the end or whatever but I just find it really counter productive storytelling. He's effectively squashed the entire locker room only they tack on a forty minute one man display for the other guy onto it first. I mean where do you go from here, with each logical moment of passing the belt on disappearing in our rearview mirror it just feels like we're rocketing to a dead end.


----------



## V-Trigger

Pizzamorg said:


> Unpopular opinion maybe but out of the two big title matches, I thought Goto and Sabre Jr. was much better. You could argue it more simplistic perhaps but I'm just really bored of Okada, I'm sorry. I mean I guess we might never know how Shibata/Okada was supposed to play out or if that actually was the proper end to the match but either way, I just hate the yellow fever tinted vision of his matches. People booked like Okada get booed out of the arena in WWE but in NJPW everyone is clambering on top of each other's praise for him. There is no denying that it was an insane, hard hitting, war of a match but it was like 95% Shibata and then Okada sorta wakes up in the last five minutes as he knows his swift pinfall victory is coming up. I rate Okada/Omega because especially on repeat viewings the balance of the booking between the two men and the sheer number of insane spots they execute perfectly between themselves is just mind blowing but ever since it feels like I forget Okada is in the match until he steals the win at the end and pisses me off. You know and I get the whole fighting spirit anime thing NJPW does in its booking so Okada soaks up all that damage so he can go Super Saiyan at the end or whatever but I just find it really counter productive storytelling. He's effectively squashed the entire locker room only they tack on a forty minute one man display for the other guy onto it first. I mean where do you go from here, with each logical moment of passing the belt on disappearing in our rearview mirror it just feels like we're rocketing to a dead end.


I kinda agree with the superman bs in this match and the Suzuki one at New Beginning.


----------



## Desecrated

Pizzamorg said:


> Unpopular opinion maybe but out of the two big title matches, I thought Goto and Sabre Jr. was much better. You could argue it more simplistic perhaps but I'm just really bored of Okada, I'm sorry. I mean I guess we might never know how Shibata/Okada was supposed to play out or if that actually was the proper end to the match but either way, I just hate the yellow fever tinted vision of his matches. People booked like Okada get booed out of the arena in WWE but in NJPW everyone is clambering on top of each other's praise for him. There is no denying that it was an insane, hard hitting, war of a match but it was like 95% Shibata and then Okada sorta wakes up in the last five minutes as he knows his swift pinfall victory is coming up. I rate Okada/Omega because especially on repeat viewings the balance of the booking between the two men and the sheer number of insane spots they execute perfectly between themselves is just mind blowing but ever since it feels like I forget Okada is in the match until he steals the win at the end and pisses me off. You know and I get the whole fighting spirit anime thing NJPW does in its booking so Okada soaks up all that damage so he can go Super Saiyan at the end or whatever but I just find it really counter productive storytelling. He's effectively squashed the entire locker room only they tack on a forty minute one man display for the other guy onto it first. I mean where do you go from here, with each logical moment of passing the belt on disappearing in our rearview mirror it just feels like we're rocketing to a dead end.


Putting non-WWE things into WWE context is going to either amplify or dampen everything you watch. I won't begrudge that but I'm just putting it out there. I also think the storytelling they wanted to tell went over your head. Not a bad thing, happens to the rest of us, both intentionally and un-intentionally. 

What if the story was on building to the defeat of Okada? That challengers keep popping up, fresh and ready to give it their all to beat the ace of New Japan. That eventually it all takes a toll on him. His battering at the hands of Shibata who made the grave error at the end was enough to get him to live, when another day Shibata may have won. That he went 40 minutes with Suzuki, Omega and had a hard-fought contest with a masked Ibushi. It's slowly breaking the Rainmaker down for him to be beaten by Omega. Obviously he'll rebound with an extremely strong showing at G1 if he doesn't win it back before.

I would be interested in seeing what other people see as the story here but I don't think it's "fighting spirit anime" nor is it "Super Okada".


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Pizzamorg said:


> Unpopular opinion maybe but out of the two big title matches, I thought Goto and Sabre Jr. was much better. You could argue it more simplistic perhaps but I'm just really bored of Okada, I'm sorry. I mean I guess we might never know how Shibata/Okada was supposed to play out or if that actually was the proper end to the match but either way, I just hate the yellow fever tinted vision of his matches. People booked like Okada get booed out of the arena in WWE but in NJPW everyone is clambering on top of each other's praise for him. There is no denying that it was an insane, hard hitting, war of a match but it was like 95% Shibata and then Okada sorta wakes up in the last five minutes as he knows his swift pinfall victory is coming up. I rate Okada/Omega because especially on repeat viewings the balance of the booking between the two men and the sheer number of insane spots they execute perfectly between themselves is just mind blowing but ever since it feels like I forget Okada is in the match until he steals the win at the end and pisses me off. You know and I get the whole fighting spirit anime thing NJPW does in its booking so Okada soaks up all that damage so he can go Super Saiyan at the end or whatever but I just find it really counter productive storytelling. He's effectively squashed the entire locker room only they tack on a forty minute one man display for the other guy onto it first. I mean where do you go from here, with each logical moment of passing the belt on disappearing in our rearview mirror it just feels like we're rocketing to a dead end.


I don't have the patience nor the temperament to read this run-on sentence and stopped the second I skimmed through it and saw "Super Saiyan" so I'm just gonna say you're wrong and leave these here:


Rainmaka! said:


> I am liking this trend of longer Championship main events in NJPW because 1.) It makes sense to do so and 2.) It's testing Okada's limits as Champion. Yes, it's further solidifying Okada IS the Ace going forward but that his current reign as Champ is on borrowed time. Okada's opponents are getting the better of him in damn near all his singles match while pushing his limits. The Rainmaker itself isn't what it used to be. Shibata didn't even fall when he hit it and obviously, Omega is one of 3 people to ever kick out of it and thus, Okada is needing to hit 3-4 more just to put his opponents down.
> 
> On the flipside, Omega hasn't hit the One Winged Angel in a singles match since November(?) of last year and Shibata didn't even hit the PK and it really makes you wonder what would've happened if their hit their best shot. They both had Okada on the ropes before either getting too desperate (in the case of Omega) or too cocky (Shibata in thinking he can just take the Rainmaker instead of avoiding it.). Also, I don't see Okada/Fale going now more than 20 minutes and that's perfectly fine, in fact smaller shows should have shorter main events.
> 
> It seems like they are building toward Okada/Omega II (either in June at Dominion or July in Long Beach) and maybe a new finisher? I don't know but I'm loving this story.





Rainmaka! said:


> It's interesting because they were so anti-Okada and pro-Shibata last night but they were fully on his side by the end. I think it has to either do with his position as Ace still being early and his moveset. Sure, his moveset is impressive but like in-his-prime Randy Orton, is flashy but doesn't offer much variety and is very safe.
> 
> And look at his past opponents: AJ and Kenny were/are the Gaijin who can fly when need be, Suzuki was the evil shooter, and Shibata was the striker/grappler. Then you have Okada who is a professional wrestler. Bryan & Vinny just reviewed this match (SPOILER: they loved it) and their assessment on the Okada character is perfect.
> 
> He's a professional wrestler in the sense that "professional wrestler" is its own fighting style. He might not be the best striker, the most proficient grappler, and most pristine high-flyer (despite having the GOAT Dropkick), he's beaten guys with those same styles, ergo making him the toughest guy on the roster. kada


kada kada kada kada kada kada


----------



## Tanahashis_Hair

Wonder who will be the 6th man in the Dead or Alive Cage match. :hmmm


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Tanahashis_Hair said:


> Wonder who will be the 6th man in the Dead or Alive Cage match. :hmmm


----------



## JM

Rah said:


> The Puro Threads getting unstickied while The Indy Women's Thread stays got a chuckle. Admin trolling, but I wonder who :hmmm


I didn't remove any stickies Sherlock Holmes but let's all be thankful for whoever did.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

Pizzamorg said:


> Unpopular opinion maybe but out of the two big title matches, I thought Goto and Sabre Jr. was much better. You could argue it more simplistic perhaps but I'm just really bored of Okada, I'm sorry. I mean I guess we might never know how Shibata/Okada was supposed to play out or if that actually was the proper end to the match but either way, I just hate the yellow fever tinted vision of his matches. People booked like Okada get booed out of the arena in WWE but in NJPW everyone is clambering on top of each other's praise for him. There is no denying that it was an insane, hard hitting, war of a match but it was like 95% Shibata and then Okada sorta wakes up in the last five minutes as he knows his swift pinfall victory is coming up. I rate Okada/Omega because especially on repeat viewings the balance of the booking between the two men and the sheer number of insane spots they execute perfectly between themselves is just mind blowing but ever since it feels like I forget Okada is in the match until he steals the win at the end and pisses me off. You know and I get the whole fighting spirit anime thing NJPW does in its booking so Okada soaks up all that damage so he can go Super Saiyan at the end or whatever but I just find it really counter productive storytelling. He's effectively squashed the entire locker room only they tack on a forty minute one man display for the other guy onto it first. I mean where do you go from here, with each logical moment of passing the belt on disappearing in our rearview mirror it just feels like we're rocketing to a dead end.


*IMO, I've been more impressed with Okada's opponent than I am with Okada himself in these title matches. Don't get me wrong, Okada is great and he more than held his own in the matches, but when I look at Omega/Okada, Suzuki/Okada & Shibata/Okada, I've been more impressed with Shibata, Suzuki & Omega. *


----------



## Mordecay

This doesn't sound good at all guys


----------



## MOBELS

Mordecay said:


> This doesn't sound good at all guys


:mj2:mj2:mj2 

Hope he gets well soon or that this is all, just indeed a storyline.


----------



## V-Trigger

If that was his last match... what a way to go out.


----------



## The High King

I just finished watching lionsgate and not sure why this event continues to happen.
It was standard predictable stuff where the lion gets beaten.
I thought in the final bout when Nakanishi teamed with a young lion against nagata against a young lion it would be the chance for one of the young lions to get a pin on another young lion at least,
The wrestling was decent and think the former olympic guy who has an obvious history of steroids is actually the worst of the wrestlers in the ring despite him being a former olympian


----------



## The High King

interview with NJPW owner

https://www.njpw1972.com/6690


----------



## Pizzamorg

Desecrated said:


> Putting non-WWE things into WWE context is going to either amplify or dampen everything you watch. I won't begrudge that but I'm just putting it out there. I also think the storytelling they wanted to tell went over your head. Not a bad thing, happens to the rest of us, both intentionally and un-intentionally.
> 
> What if the story was on building to the defeat of Okada? That challengers keep popping up, fresh and ready to give it their all to beat the ace of New Japan. That eventually it all takes a toll on him. His battering at the hands of Shibata who made the grave error at the end was enough to get him to live, when another day Shibata may have won. That he went 40 minutes with Suzuki, Omega and had a hard-fought contest with a masked Ibushi. It's slowly breaking the Rainmaker down for him to be beaten by Omega. Obviously he'll rebound with an extremely strong showing at G1 if he doesn't win it back before.
> 
> I would be interested in seeing what other people see as the story here but I don't think it's "fighting spirit anime" nor is it "Super Okada".


I guess. It's just that as I'm sure most can attest, growing up WWE IS pro wrestling and while we may grow up and find better product elsewhere, WWE is always going to be in the back of your mind to help you appropriate what you're watching. I don't think it is necessarily a bad thing as a lot of the modern WWE product is awful but it does piss me off that with the IWC, as it so often is, that they have one rule for one and one rule for another. Book two guys the same way, one is Japanese and one is American, that Japanese wrestler will get the cheers and the American will get the boos. It's completely counterproductive to any kind of interesting discussion. 

If your reading of the through arc of the Okada matches is right, I would still say I was unhappy with the execution. There is an art form to a squash match, I appreciate that it doesn't have like a conventional weekly structure in the way WWE does so it makes it harder to fit those in but I just feel like NJPW wastes my time when I sit through a forty minute match which always comes down to effectively a one move squash at the end. Okada doesn't even tell a great story up until that point, just look at how bad some of the selling was during that leg angle with Suzuki. Like I say, at least in the Omega match Okada really seemed to be forced to work his damn ass off too but I forget Okada was in the other matches. 




Rainmaka! said:


> I don't have the patience nor the temperament to read this run-on sentence and stopped the second I skimmed through it and saw "Super Saiyan" so I'm just gonna say you're wrong and leave these here:


Thanks for a useless response?


----------



## Corey

*NJPW Sakura Genesis

*Tanahashi, Juice, Ricochet, & Taguchi vs. LOS - **** 1/2

*Announcers losing their minds over Ricochet's sequence. :lol Really fun match and Takahashi/Ricochet should indeed be insane.

*IWGP Tag Titles: *Tenza & Kojima (c) vs. War Machine - **** 3/4

*Fuck yes, another awesome match from War Machine and another awesome match where the old guys showed up to work! Very happy to see War Machine win the straps, but it's one of those moments where you wonder why they even put them on TenCozy? All part of the major plan I guess.

*NEVER Openweight Title: *Goto (c) vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - **** 3/4

*This was completely fantastic and my favorite Goto match this year... until the stupid interference bit. It just felt so unnecessary. Before that though, Sabre's arm work was so on point and Goto sold it very nicely. I loved how Zack would anticipate the usual stuff from him and have a submission waiting but Goto's easy counter was literally just out-muscling him (more people need to do this because Sabre is like 80 pounds).  Really great match though until the last like 2-3 minutes.
​*IWGP Jr. Title: *Takahashi (c) vs. KUSHIDA - *N/R (SQUASH)

*I mean... this was definitely shocking and it got people talking, but I don't know how you can assess a rating to it. I don't even really know if I liked it. Sucks that it happen to KUSHIDA, that's for sure. 

*IWGP Heavyweight Championship:* Okada (c) vs. Shibata ******

*I... am both speechless and wanna say so much at the same time. :lol I honestly did not expect to like this match as much as I did considering what I saw from Okada's 40 minute shitfest with Suzuki, but this... THIS FUCKING MATCH is perfection. It's such a complete 180 from the Wrestle Kingdom match with Omega. There's not 324 moves, there's not 27 nearfalls, it's completely different and it's kind of a revelation for me.

@Pizzamorg this is where I kinda have to eat some of my words. For months going into years I've been watching Okada constantly be portrayed (even forced at times) as the new ace and on so many occasions I thought he was outperformed by his opponents. This is not taking anything away from Shibata because he wrestled nearly the perfect match, but Okada fucking showed up here. It's like Shibata woke something up in him to finally stop looking like a punching bag. He brought aggression, attitude, and eventually confidence to this match. He took everything that was thrown at him and came back with his own and it didn't feel like he was being booked on a superman level. Thank the lord!

In terms of specific things in the match, I couldn't take my eyes off the screen for the whole 38 minutes. Shibata was so confident early on and it ended up really costing him in the end. It's like he knew what type of champion he was in there with and that the normal amount of punishment wouldn't do it. He hit kick after kick and Okada went lifeless, but instead of going for the pin he opted to try to give more punishment and made the grave mistake of letting go out the wrist. God almighty what a touch. Fought out of all the Rainmakers he could but ended up falling like they all do. I think it made this so more enjoyable for me because I wanted him to win SO BADLY and it was awesome to see him fight so hard. This is without a doubt one of the greatest professional wrestling matches I've ever seen. Flair/Steamboat, Hart/Austin. Taker/HBK, whatever you wanna compare it to, it's right there with it. Incredible.SaveSave​


----------



## Pizzamorg

No denying the stiff strikes and insane bumps Okada took, I just don't think we've seen the Okada we saw in that Omega match again since but we're still praising Okada like he's still in that match which just makes no sense to me. From Shibata it was a 6/5* performance like it basically always is which is why it's so sad for me the idea he may not get to wrestle again. He and Matt Riddle have been doing the best work in wrestling in 2017 so far, for me. But also for me Okada was a 2 or 3* opponent, making what could have been a full five out of five * match into something closer to a 2 or 3* match instead. 

You have to wonder if Shibata stiffed as hard as he did because he's so used to Okada no selling and not putting his opponents over, leaving his opponents to do all the work, that he figured he'd make the guy work. I guess it sort of paid off because there were some brutal exchanges and that final Rainmaker... wow but I still think Okada held back that match.


----------



## volde

Corey said:


> *IWGP Tag Titles: *Tenza & Kojima (c) vs. War Machine - **** 3/4
> 
> *Fuck yes, another awesome match from War Machine and another awesome match where the old guys showed up to work! Very happy to see War Machine win the straps, but it's one of those moments where you wonder why they even put them on TenCozy? All part of the major plan I guess.


My guess would be that they wanted titles off Ishii/Yano since Ishii is involved with Omega. I remember there being reports that KES were supposed to get them, then they got injury and Makabe/Honma were in line and Honma also got injury so TenCozy were literally third choice.


----------



## Corey

Pizzamorg said:


> No denying the stiff strikes and insane bumps Okada took, I just don't think we've seen the Okada we saw in that Omega match again since but we're still praising Okada like he's still in that match which just makes no sense to me. From Shibata it was a 6/5* performance like it basically always is which is why it's so sad for me the idea he may not get to wrestle again. He and Matt Riddle have been doing the best work in wrestling in 2017 so far, for me. But also for me Okada was a 2 or 3* opponent, making what could have been a full five out of five * match into something closer to a 2 or 3* match instead.
> 
> You have to wonder if Shibata stiffed as hard as he did because he's so used to Okada no selling and not putting his opponents over, leaving his opponents to do all the work, that he figured he'd make the guy work. I guess it sort of paid off because there were some brutal exchanges and that final Rainmaker... wow but I still think Okada held back that match.


If we were talking about just the Suzuki match (and maybe even the Tiger Mask match too) I'd agree with you. I watched _very _closely due to the hype this match got and I was so pleasantly surprised by Okada's performance. He really transformed throughout the 38 minutes and I do feel like Shibata got that out of him. There was really 3 things that stood out to me.

- I loved the sequence where he finally bowed up to Shibata and started pummeling him with kicks in the corner and then stole the running dropkick. It's like he was acknowledging the boos in the crowd and saying 'fuck it' I'll do what you wanna see me do and I'll get down and dirty.

- The sequence where they traded boots and then german suplexes, after Okada hit his he just laid there on top of Shibata in complete exhaustion while holding onto the arm instead of immediately going to the next move. I was so glad to see that. The selling in the match was superb imo.

- Shibata had him locked in an armbar for a while and then he slapped him in the head in a super disrespectful manner. When Okada got up and then sat down indian style so they could slap the shit out of each other, he actually SOLD his arm after the first couple slaps. It's like he was really hurt! :lol I popped for that.

Now that's just the 3 things that stood out to me from Okada. Obviously Shibata made the match with his headbutt, the matwork, the passion, the stiffness, etc. The whole thing was honestly perfect for me.Save​


----------



## Pizzamorg

Corey said:


> If we were talking about just the Suzuki match (and maybe even the Tiger Mask match too) I'd agree with you. I watched _very _closely due to the hype this match got and I was so pleasantly surprised by Okada's performance.


Maybe I just need to watch the match again. I will admit that I really didn't see what the fuss was about on the first viewing of Omega/Okada especially as when I first watched that match I hadn't yet gotten used to the Lord of The Rings trilogy length of their main events. However after a few watches I was on the hype train like everyone else and now it's one of my favourite matches of the year. 

All the Okada matches since I've only ever viewed the once and not really been blown away by his performance in any of them and I find it holding back my appreciation of those matches. I actually tried to really make my peace with the Suzuki match but that was head canon to better appropriate the match, it was nothing to do with watching it again and I've already forgotten all about his match with Tiger Mask W. 

Honestly, the booking has pissed me off,I've had no real motivation to go and watch the matches back again like I did with the Omega one but I guess this Shibata match is slightly different as it may well be the last match Shibata ever does unless it all turns out to be a cruel work like the conspiracies are hoping for. I suppose that deserves a second crack.


----------



## The Nuke

I like the Okada vs Suzuki match. The biggest issue was that mixed up the big submission spots.

If the very long 5 minute submission spot had happened before the "Gedo Throwing in the towel," submission spot then I think people would be talking differently about the match.


----------



## Pizzamorg

The Nuke said:


> I like the Okada vs Suzuki match. The biggest issue was that mixed up the big submission spots.
> 
> If the very long 5 minute submission spot had happened before the "Gedo Throwing in the towel," submission spot then I think people would be talking differently about the match.


My problem with the match and the recurring issue I have with Okada matches is I get to the end of the match and wonder what the point of it all was. All that build with the leg, all the punishment Okada took leading into the match and then in it and then in the end one Rainmaker was really all he needed to put Suzuki away. 

Yeah there is an art to protecting finishers that much but in the end I just felt like no one gained anything from it. Okada isn't some young upstarter who needs putting over by the old guard, it's pretty clear he's the Roman Reigns of NJPW, if anything Suzuki needed the match to establish what a threat he is to the NJPW roster he is now he's back but ultimately he was beaten so swiftly, so definitively, so cleanly after all that work he put in, I don't feel like he's recovered since. It means the match was ultimately a complete dead end like all of Okada's matches seem to be. 

At least for me.


----------



## Desecrated

Watching some 2012 New Japan. Not too much of it, just enough to get the feel of the talent evolution. Some xxxstarsxxx;

Tanahashi vs Okada - New Beginning ****
Naito vs Okada - 40th Anniversary ****3/4
Tanahashi vs Okada - Dominion ****1/2

The finishes of Naito/Okada and Tanahashi/Okada 2 were fantastic. The latter's finish was strong enough to take my focus off of Okada's erratic selling of the knee.
Onto G1 and KoPW big matches next. Anyone got some recommendations from that G1 series? Nakamura/Okada Day 4, Naito/Okada Day 2 and Goto/Nakamura Day 2 are the ones I have down for it. Posting primarily to know if I should check any others.


----------

